# DER Cube Stereo Thread - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## rainman99 (30. November 2009)

Hi zusammen,

entgegen den Angaben auf der aktuellen Cube Website http://www.cube-bikes.de ist das Stereo 2007 in Milky Green nicht nur mit der teuren XTR Ausstattung, sondern auch mit K18, K24 und Louise zu haben. 

Dies wurde mir heute nach erneuter Nachfrage bei Cube bestätigt. Man hat damit der starken Nachfrage Rechnung getragen, hieß es. 

Die Website soll auch noch entsprechend angepasst werden. Bin mal gespannt, ob die neue Farbe der Verkaufsrenner wird. Interessant aussehen tut es allemal und mit den günstigeren Ausstattungen ist der Preis auch sehr viel interessanter. 

Bestellt werden können die Bikes beim Händler ab sofort und die Auslieferung soll Ende Dezember bis Anfang Februar beginnen.

Ich selbst kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mir das Stereo mit Louise, oder das Canyon ES9 holen soll...???

Beim Canyon ist die Ausstattung wohl noch etwas besser als beim Cube. Für das Cube sprechen aber das Händlernetz und nicht zu letzt die überragenden Testberichte.

Also dann, werd ich mir noch ein paar Wochen meine Gedanken machen, für welches Bike ich mich letztlich entscheide.

Und an alle, die schon immer ein Stereo in Milky Green haben wollten, bestellt mal schön...

Sers, Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. November 2009)

Ausführlicher Fahrbericht folgt in Kürze.
Kurzgefasst: GEIL!


----------



## Tice (2. Dezember 2009)

Servus,

eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Reaction kaufen. Hab dann mal ein Stumpjumper probegefahren, das mies auf mich abgestimmt war (Stereo hatten sie keins mehr in 18'' da). Das fand ich grausam, extremes wippen, etc.
Diese Woche bei nem anderen Händler gewesen, der noch ein 09er Stereo in 18'' hatte. Das bin ich dann mal ausgiebig probegefahren und was soll ich sagen, wenns fachmännisch auf einen abgestimmt wird ist es wahnsinn! Als Auslaufmodell war es dann auch 300 Euro reduziert, was mich nicht lange fackeln liess. Ist zwar der White'n black Lack, den finde ich aber mittlerweile auch geil. Jetzt werden noch Muddyboard und andere Pedalen drangeschraubt dann gehe ich es heute oder morgen abholen. Ich bin echt froh die Chance gehabt zu haben noch eins vernünftig probezufahren, bevor ich mir das 2010er Reaction gekauft hätte.
Und nur für black anodized des 2010ers jetzt 300 tacken mehr zu bezahlen und bis Februar warten zu müssen, fand ich dann auch unnötig.

Leider kann ich es diese Woche noch nicht ausgiebig testen. Fahrbericht und Bilder folgen aber demnächst!

Beste Grüße
ein frischgebackener Stereo-Besitzer


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2009)

Reaction - Stereo? Ähm ja. Also ich hätte gedaccht, dass man dann eher zum Marathon fully greift, alá AMS oder AMS 125....Aber egal. Glückwunsch


----------



## Tice (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja AMS hab ich mal probiert. Reaction war daher die erst Anlaufstelle, da ich seitjeher nur Hardtail gefahren bin. Jetz da ich dann mal auf nem Fully gesessen habe und es ne halbe Stunde über Stock und Stein gejagt hab, kam eben nichts anderes mehr in Frage.


----------



## Sunset (2. Dezember 2009)

da ich gerade dabei bin, meinem stereo eine neue bremse (zur auswahl stehen die formula the one oder shimano´s saint) zu verpassen, würden mich so eure erfahrungswerte interessieren.


----------



## whigger (2. Dezember 2009)

Die The One ist bei Vergleichbarer Bremsleistung deutlich leichter, wobei die Saint die bessere Standfestigkeit haben soll.

Ich finde, dass die The One vom Gewicht her besser zur AM-Kategorie passt. Die Saint ist auch was sehr feines, aber die würde ich eher in einen Freerider einbauen. 

Fazit: The One verbauen


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2009)

Also Formula fahr ich selbst jetzt ne halbe ewigkeit Und formula allgemein ist toP! Und die the one ist für mich mit die durchzugsstärkste bremse auf dem markt. Saint würde ich nicht nehmen. Hatte auf diversen Testbikes Shimano Bremsen, und die waren ja so beschissen....
Also: One - gefahren , suuuuper!
Saint - noch nicht gefahren, aber schon genug schlechte erfahrungen mit Shimano Bremsen
--> Ergo: Formula, so wie mein vorredner! (Unabhängig vom Gewicht, sondern eher von der Bremsleistung)


----------



## Sunset (2. Dezember 2009)

ich such eigentlich nur eine standfeste sorglosbremse. 

die the one soll gerade in der neuen 2010er version eher "schlechter" (bzgl. dichtigkeit, druckpunktverstellung, usw...) geworden sein. hab leider mit meiner r1 (nicht am stereo) auch schon probleme erfahren müssen. deshalb die suche nach einer alternativen bremseinheit. dabei viel mir die saint ins auge. klar schwerer und auch brachialer (vll. sogar zu stark) aber dafür "angeblich" absolut problemlos.


----------



## pedale3 (2. Dezember 2009)

..und vermutlich reichen 180er Scheiben völlig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (2. Dezember 2009)

das sowieso, wobei ich mir bei meiner aktuellen avid ultimate schon manchmal eine 203er scheibe am vr gewünscht hätte...


----------



## pedale3 (2. Dezember 2009)

..an meinem 2009er canyon sind vorne 203er ONE verbaut und die klingen machmal recht laut weil die dünnen scheiben leicht ins schwingen geraten (auf Teer). Könnte mir vorstellen das 180er scheiben nicht so schnell zu schwingen anfangen.
am stereo hab ich vorn und hinten 180er Louise FR von 2005 verbaut, und selbst diese ollen frikadellen sind für AX etc völlig ausreichend. ok, die ONE macht natürlich mehr laune. vielleicht bekommst ja noch das 2009er modell.

/Pedale.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2009)

Mh okay. Also von undichtigkeiten hab ich zwar auch schon gehört. aberich kanndas nicht bestätigen. Meine K24 läuft top. Ich werd sie nun nach über 9000 mal entlüftenDas wars...
Bei mir wars wie schon geschrieben immer so, dass shimano jedesmal gemuckt hat-...egal. Vll. . hat ja noch wer irgendwas zu berichten?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (2. Dezember 2009)

Sunset schrieb:


> da ich gerade dabei bin, meinem stereo eine neue bremse (zur auswahl stehen die formula the one oder shimano´s saint) zu verpassen, würden mich so eure erfahrungswerte interessieren.



Ich kann nur Hope empfehlen ,Tech 4 oder Tech2 beides Top Bremsen.Habe die Tech2 und muß sagen das sie mich bis jetzt nicht ein einzigesmal entäuscht hat. Bin damit in Saalbach Hinterglemm gewesen und muß sagen bei Abfahren von 6km länge X-Line hat sie vollkommen überzeugt .Nicht ein einzigesmal in der Woche ihrgend welche Probleme gemacht.Über die Verarbeitung brauchen wir nicht zu sprechen ,in der hinsicht ist Hope schon edel.Bei Chain-Reaction sin sie auch recht günstig zubekommen. Oder bei Go-cycle.Gruss


----------



## fatz (3. Dezember 2009)

konnte neulich n paar meter mit einem 09er stereo bergabfahren. soooo toll fand ich die the one jetzt
nicht. meine 3 jahre alte juicy7 mit koolstop belaegen hat mehr wumpf. allerdings auch 203/185er 
scheiben.
meine freundin faehrt auch die hope tech v2. absolute top bremse! ist mit 180/180 besser als meine.


----------



## daniel07 (3. Dezember 2009)

fahre die gleiche bremse wie fatz. gleiches alter, gleiche scheiben, nur mit organischen belägen von avid und kann ihm nur zustimmen. top bremse. dei neue saint ist mit älteren shimano bremsen nicht mal ansatzweise zu vergleichen. die ist wirklich gut, quitscht nur ganz gerne mal. ein kumpel fährt sie an nem trek session 88 und ist nicht grade zimperlich! bis jetzt hatte er keine probleme. alternative: avid code5, oder ist die dir zu schwer? saint ist ja auch nicht grad ein fliegengewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (3. Dezember 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> konnte neulich n paar meter mit einem 09er stereo bergabfahren. soooo toll fand ich die the one jetzt
> nicht. meine 3 jahre alte juicy7 mit koolstop belaegen hat mehr wumpf. allerdings auch 203/185er
> scheiben.
> meine freundin faehrt auch die hope tech v2. absolute top bremse! ist mit 180/180 besser als meine.



Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie eine Bremse noch mehr "wumpf" haben kann als meine The One. Ich hab allerdings, wegen meines Gewichts (101kg) und meiner Fahrweise (flott) auch 200/180er Scheiben. Die Bremse ist Feinfühlig und in der letzten Konsequenz kompromisslos. Ich hab aber auch noch keine 3.000 hm am Stück gebremst?!?! Vielleicht zeigt sie dann ja schwächen. Bisher habe ich aber nichts der gleichen gehört.


----------



## Sunset (3. Dezember 2009)

war eigentlich mit meiner avid ultimate auch sehr zufrieden. wollte mir nur eben mal was neues und evtl. standfesteres gönnen und da ich eine the one für einen absoluten schweinepreis bekommen könnte, stand diese nun mal zur option. alternativ wurde mir eben eine saint empfohlen. denke aber, dass diese doch etwas zu extrem wäre.

die hope sind sicherlich gute bremssysteme. kann mich aber leider mit diesen systemen nicht wirklich anfreunden. ich weiß! wie kann man nur...


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Dezember 2009)

fatz schrieb:


> konnte neulich n paar meter mit einem 09er stereo bergabfahren. soooo toll fand ich die the one jetzt
> nicht. meine 3 jahre alte juicy7 mit koolstop belaegen hat mehr wumpf. allerdings auch 203/185er
> scheiben.
> meine freundin faehrt auch die hope tech v2. absolute top bremse! ist mit 180/180 besser als meine.



Naja, es kommt natürlich auch immer darauf an wie sie gefahren wurde! Ich sag mal so frei raus 50% und mehr fahren ihre bremse "falsch". Heißt beläge falsch eingebremst und damit eben einiges an power verloren. Ausserdem gewinnt man von ner bremse auf ein paar metern bergab nicht wirklich ein gutes bild; weil standfestigkeit und co bleiben da auf der strecke. Un zu deinem Wumpf....der ist auch relativ. Ich z.b. mags eher, wenn sie gut dosierbar ist, also keinen 100% festen druckpunkt, sondern etwas weiter. Bei Formula kannst du mit luft, der hebelweite, also wie nah sie an den lenker gestellt ist, oder eben nicht und der druckpunkt verstellung einiges machen. 

Achja. Glaubt nicht dass die Scheiben irgendetwas beim "bremswumpf" ändern. Nur bei der standfestigkeit ....Beudeutet ob du jetzt auf der strasse oder sonstwo einmal bremst mit 180er und danach mit 200ern ändert sich da so gut wie nix. Eine größere scheibe wird nur wieder kalt. Heißt also ne größere scheibe hält das system kälter, zögert also fading raus und macht das ding somit bei "dauerbremsungen" über mehrere 100hm standfester


----------



## nullstein (3. Dezember 2009)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Achja. Glaubt nicht dass die Scheiben irgendetwas beim "bremswumpf" ändern. Nur bei der standfestigkeit ....Beudeutet ob du jetzt auf der strasse oder sonstwo einmal bremst mit 180er und danach mit 200ern ändert sich da so gut wie nix. Eine größere scheibe wird nur wieder kalt. Heißt also ne größere scheibe hält das system kälter, zögert also fading raus und macht das ding somit bei "dauerbremsungen" über mehrere 100hm standfester



AUWEIA!!!!!! Physik verschlafen? 

M=F x r


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Dezember 2009)

Wumpf= Wenn du die bremse voll ziehst, bsp. Stoppi, dann ises sowas von egal was für ne scheibe! Und das was ich geschrieben habe, hat sich zumindest mir in der PRAXIS so gezeigt! ich hab grad von 200 auf 180 wieder runter, voerst. und der unterschied is sowas von minimal, weil ich hier sowieso nur abfahrten vonn 500, 600hm hab ..


----------



## m.rr (3. Dezember 2009)

He, regt euch net auf  , ihr meint doch irgendwie das gleiche, jetzt auch mal unphysikalisch ausgedrückt, braucht ne größere Scheibe für die gleiche Bremskraft halt weniger leisten und bleibt deshalb kälter und standfester... ordentlich Bremsen kann auch ne 180er ...passt doch


----------



## Sunset (3. Dezember 2009)

also ich spür den unterschied von 185 auf 203 deutlich...


----------



## nullstein (3. Dezember 2009)

Na ne größere Scheibe hat Temperaturvorteile, da sie ne größere Oberfläche hat. Somit kann mehr Wärme abgeführt werden. Ich reg mich ja nicht auf. Finde es nur etwas anstrengend, dass der gute Andi3001 immer alles und jeden kritisiert. Er sagt: schmeiß den LRS raus, größere Scheiben braucht man nicht usw. Ist doch alles subjektiv. Und nur weil er sein Stereo etwas härter rannimmt, heißt das nicht, dass alle anderen LRS schlecht sind. Und die Begründung für die Scheibe war schlichtweg ne Fehlinformation.


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Dezember 2009)

In meinen Augen hab ich genau das geschrieben. Eben wegen der größeren Fläche?! Egal.
Mal abgesehen bin ich pro große scheiben, oder was glaubst du warum ich selbst 200 fahre, und das war eine der ersten veränderungen an meinem bock!
Den LRS habe ich krititsiert, weil ich , wie auch deutlich geschrieben, BEI MIR den schlechten eindruck hatte, und wie du merkst, hab ich im gleichen satz geschrieben, dass ich ihm wnsche, dass es bei ihm besser hinhaut.
Ich versteh nicht was du für ein problem hast. Ich wüsste nicht warum ich alles und jeden aus dem nichts kritisiere?!


----------



## Sunset (3. Dezember 2009)

lasst uns wieder alle lieb haben und die scheibengröße mal scheibengröße sein lassen. wird am ende nur eine physikalische grundsatzdiskussion, wo am ende wieder einer weinen wird.

mir wäre schon mal sehr geholfen, wenn der eine oder ander vll. noch was zu seiner the one sagen würde. könnte dass natürlich auch woanderst fragen aber hier sind wir gerade mal beim thema.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab doch kein Problem! Bitte versteh mich nicht falsch. 
Natürlich hast du das mit der Fläche richtig angemerkt, aber gleichzeitig hast du gesagt, dass der Durchmesser der Scheibe keinen Einfluss auf die Bremskraft (oder wie ihr es nanntet: Wumpf) hat. Und das ist halt falsch. 
Also wieder alles gut und Friede!


----------



## nullstein (3. Dezember 2009)

Zur The One:
Am Anfang war ich maßlos enttäuscht von der Bremse. Leistung war nur marginal besser als die von meiner HS33 am Crosser. Dann habe ich mal einen Nachmittag hingesetzt und das Ding richtig eingestellt. Seitdem zieht das Teil wie Sau!! Brutale Leistung und sauber zu dosieren. Bin hochzufrieden mit der (richtig eingestellten) Bremse. Allerdings muss ich anmerken, dass ich bisher nur die HS33 und die The One gefahren bin. Daher kann ich keine Vergleiche ziehen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Dezember 2009)

Nevermind

Immerhin da sind wir einer MeinungOne ist geil, muss aber eingestellt sein (s. Seite 1)  Formula hat halt die macke dass man da mt bissl einstellung entweeder alles ruinieren oder eben zum gegenteil verwandeln lässt


----------



## Sunset (3. Dezember 2009)

das einfahren sollte kein problem sein. auch einstellungen sollten eigentlich das problem nicht sein bin aber für tipp´s immer offen...

das einzige, was mich eigentlich noch stört sind eher diese goldenen teile...


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Dezember 2009)

Das is optik - Und keine technik, ich glaub da kann dich keiner beraten


----------



## Sunset (3. Dezember 2009)

stimmt! bei mir fährt dass auge einfach etwas mit...
wird aber sicherlich nicht der entscheidende grund sein.


----------



## daniel07 (4. Dezember 2009)

zur Abwechslung mal wieder ein Bild:






Partlist mit Kosten. wo nichts hinter steht, das hatte ich noch zu liegen.
Rahmen:            cube stereo 07 18", ein Gefallen 
Gabel:                Rock Shox Pike 454 coil
DÃ¤mpfer:           Rock Shox Monarch 3.1 neu aus der Bucht,  80,-â¬ inkl. Buchsen
LaufrÃ¤der:        Mach1 Freeride auf Rockmachine Naben
Bremse:             Hayes Nine 180/160  ich weiÃ...
Schaltwerk:      Shimano XT Shadow middle cage
Umwerfer:         Shimano STX E-type,  5,-â¬
Shifter:              Shimano XT 
Kassette:           Shimano XT CS-M760 11-34
Kette:                 Shimano HG93
Kurbel:               Truvativ Husselfelt Isis 22,32,44
Innenlager:       Truvativ ISIS Gigapipe SL,  35,-â¬
Pedale:               Wellgo BMX
Vorbau:              NC-17 Toro S-por 50mm 25,4
Lenker:               NC-17 DH S-pro 680mm 25,4
Griffe:                 Brave Lock-on
Steuersatz:        unten: FSA Orbit R1,5 oben: FSA  Gravity 2,  58,-â¬
Sattel:                 Velo Titan Rails
StÃ¼tze:                GID mit selfmade ReduzierhÃ¼se auf 31,6,  ne Schachtel Kippen 
Sattelklemme:  Syntace Superlock,  sponsored by Cube 
Reifen:                Schwalbe New Fat Albert 2,3
SchlÃ¤uche:         Schwalbe 
Kleinteile, wie
ZughÃ¼llen, und
Befestigungen: zum Teil selfmade,  25,-â¬
Gesamtkosten bis jetzt:203,-â¬
der obere teil des steuersatzes ist noch nicht da, deshalb kann ich leider noch nicht fahren, weil gabelschaft zu kurz fÃ¼r den orbit.  aber das wetter ist ja eh recht bescheiden.


----------



## fatz (4. Dezember 2009)

@daniel: was wiegt das geschoss?

und bei wem krieg ich fuer nen gefallen einen rahmen in  milky green?


----------



## daniel07 (4. Dezember 2009)

gewicht kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, will es ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht wissen. die laufräder und die kurbel sind ja nicht grad die leichtesten teile. aber schätzungsweise +-15kg. bei dem "erwerb" des rahmens waren keineswegs irgendwelche illegalitäten im spiel, trotzdem werde ich nicht weiter ins detail gehen. freut euch einfach mit mir.  ausserdem ist er ja schon ein paar tausend km alt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (13. Dezember 2009)

@Daniel07. Wie hast du denn die Züge verlegt bzw. mit welchen Klemmen sodass die alle links vom Steuerrohr laufen ?

@all. Ich hab am Wochenende meine Gabel gewechselt und beim Zusammenbau kam mir der Steuersatz unten am Gabelkonus etwas spanisch vor. Allerdings hab ich beim Zerlegen nicht wirklich darauf geachtet. Ist das normal, dass das Lager unten (original FSA am alten 07/08er Rahmen 1 1/8) nicht auf auf dem Konus aufliegt sondern nur die ersten paar Zehntel? Da ist ein Spalt von ca 2mm zwischen Lager und Konus. 
Zusammengebaut siehts OK aus und funktionieren tuts auch. Bin mir nur etwas unsicher 

Übrigens die German:A Excite 150 passt vorzüglich zum Stereo


----------



## fatz (14. Dezember 2009)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Übrigens die German:A Excite 150 passt vorzüglich zum Stereo


warum nicht, wenn eine lyrik oder fox 36 reinpassen.......

kannst mal n foto von deinem problem machen? so ganz hab ich das nicht verstanden.
aber eigentlich kann man da nicht viel vermurksen....


----------



## daniel07 (14. Dezember 2009)

@ Goddi08: das sind bowdenzugklammern aus kunststoff von westphal nr:847. falsch rum montiert. kannst du bei jedem händler über hartje bestellen 50ct/stk. die züge alle links vorbei, geht aber mit den originalklemmen sicher auch.

sattel ist jetzt übrigens ein sdg bellair rl in sw. ist viel besser als der velo. finales foto kommt dann, wenn der steuersatz da ist.


----------



## derAndre (14. Dezember 2009)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> @all. Ich hab am Wochenende meine Gabel gewechselt und beim Zusammenbau kam mir der Steuersatz unten am Gabelkonus etwas spanisch vor. Allerdings hab ich beim Zerlegen nicht wirklich darauf geachtet. Ist das normal, dass das Lager unten (original FSA am alten 07/08er Rahmen 1 1/8) nicht auf auf dem Konus aufliegt sondern nur die ersten paar Zehntel? Da ist ein Spalt von ca 2mm zwischen Lager und Konus.
> Zusammengebaut siehts OK aus und funktionieren tuts auch. Bin mir nur etwas unsicher



Kann es sein, das die kleine Gummidichtung fehlt? 

Jemand anderes hier im Forum hatte ein ähnliches Problem:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4550603&postcount=1


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Dezember 2009)

Jop, die fehlt bei mir auch. (Ist im sommer gerissen...) Aber füll die Lücke lieber mit Fett, das hält besser als jede dichtung--....  (Jaja, is keine saubere lösung...ich weiß  Funktioniert aber..


----------



## Oli01 (14. Dezember 2009)

Bin neidisch. (Obwohl, is eh gerade angehender Winter, also was solls. Und ich fahr nicht im Winter.)

Ich fahre derzeit (nee nur in der wärmeren Jahreszeit) noch nen Cube HT - 8 Sommer alt. Mit Magura Julie 180/160mm Bremsen. 3 Mal richtig schlimmes Fading und kompletter Bremsverlust bislang. Man sollte wissen, wie man die zu Nutzen hat mit ca. 120kg Körpergewicht.... Aber stabil arbeiten die Julie, was meinen Händler auch etwas verwundert hat. Nie Ölverlust, immer noch die ersten Bremsscheiben - wenn auch nun wirklich am Ende ihrer Lebenszeit. Interessanterweise sind die Ölschläuche an 2-3 Stellen, wo diese gegen die Schaltbaudenzüge 'reiben' etwas dünn geworden... Ich würd mal sagen: die Bremsen waren ok, ich wünsch mir was ähnlich problemloses, aber mit mehr Power und Standfestigkeit!

Hatte aber schon ne ausgiebige Probefahrt mit dem Stereo 'the one' 180/180mm. Geile Bremsen - die will ich auch - und am besten das Fahrrad dazu! Beste Bremse, die ich jemals gefahren bin - bin überzeugt von der 'The One'! Die Avid Elixier 200/200mm auf nem 2009'er Specialized Stumpi waren dagegen lahme Enten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (14. Dezember 2009)

derAndre schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das die kleine Gummidichtung fehlt?
> 
> Jemand anderes hier im Forum hatte ein ähnliches Problem:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4550603&postcount=1



Wunderbar, genau das ist es. OK, fett ist genug drin. Sollte also passen.
Danke!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (23. Dezember 2009)

Allen Stereofahrern ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ,und eine Sturzfreie neue Saison.


----------



## m.rr (23. Dezember 2009)

danke gleichfalls!


----------



## Tice (25. Dezember 2009)

Servus und frohe Weihnachten!

ich habe mir ja vor kurzem ein 09er Stereo XT gekauft. Nun komm ich irgendwie mit den Abmessungen der Geometrie auf der CUBE Seite nicht klar. Wenn ich nachmesse, kommen teilweise auf einen 20'' Rahmen und teilweise noch nichmal auf nen 18'' Rahmen weil es dann zu kurz wäre. Ich blick das nicht!
Bin 1,77m groß und wollte ein 18er. Kann mir da mal jemd. nen Tipp geben oder hatte ein ähnliches Problem?

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## ThunderRoad (25. Dezember 2009)

Das Stereo ist nicht ganz einfach zu messen und die Größe steht nicht drauf wie bei anderen Bikes 

Aber wenn Du auf direktem Weg von *Mitte* Tretlager bis Ende Sitzrohr (in der Mitte des Rohrs) mißt, müsstest Du auf 450mm kommen (was ungefähr 18" entspricht). Das 20" hat dort 490 und das 16" nur 400mm.


----------



## jan84 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 

miss einfach das Steuerrohr (wo die Gabel durchgesteckt wird). Dabei den Steuersatz nicht mitmessen, also nur das Rahmenrohr ansich messen. Das hat beim 18" 130mm, beim 20" 140mm.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Tice (25. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, also von Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sitzrohr, also quasi Luftlinie? dann komm ich auf weder auf 490 noch auf 450. Dubios. Muss mal nochmal messen.


----------



## Tice (25. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ja mein Problem: Laut Steuerrohr 140mm also 20'', wenn ich dann aber das Oberrohr hab ich wieder ein 18'' (so um die 530mm).


----------



## ThunderRoad (25. Dezember 2009)

Also entweder Dein Zollstock ist kaputt oder der Schweißer hat ganz schön einen gelötet bevor er Deinen Rahmen geschweißt hat 

Ich hab einen 18"-Rahmen und das Steuerrohr ist 130mm lang (wie gesagt, nur das Rohr, keine Teile vom Steuersatz).


----------



## Tice (25. Dezember 2009)

Na dann hab ich nen 20'' und der Verkäufer mich beschissen. Kam mir auch etwas groß vor. Da werd ich am Montag ma gesalzen anrufen! Wenn die das Teil nich gegen nen 18'' 2010 eintauschen gibts echt ärger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. Dezember 2009)

Auf was kommst du von Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sitzrohr (ebenfalls Mitte davon) 470-480 rum?
Was misst du, wenn du direkt über dem Steuersatz HORIZONTAL bis zur Sattelstütze misst (jeweils mitte-mitte)?

Bzw. kannst du einfach mal ein Bild vom Bike machen ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Tice (25. Dezember 2009)

@Jan:
Also Steuerrohr = 140mm, Mitte Tretlager-Oberkante Sitzrohr = eher 490mm, Steuersatz bis Sattelstütze = ca. 580-590mm
Bilder stehen in meinem Fotoalbum im Profil.


----------



## ThunderRoad (26. Dezember 2009)

Tice schrieb:


> @Jan:
> Also Steuerrohr = 140mm, Mitte Tretlager-Oberkante Sitzrohr = eher 490mm, Steuersatz bis Sattelstütze = ca. 580-590mm
> Bilder stehen in meinem Fotoalbum im Profil.



Das ist auf keinen Fall ein 18"-Rahmen. Hab bei mir im Album mal auf die Schnelle zwei Bilder reingestellt. Vergleich mal den Abstand von dem Hubbel für die Aufnahme der Wippe am Sitzrohr zum Unterrohr. Bei Deinem ist der Abstand doppelt so groß wie bei meinem.


----------



## Tice (26. Dezember 2009)

Das macht mir schlaflose Nächte. Ich hoffe nur der Händler hat zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr auf, dass ich ihm das Drecksding vor den Latz knallen kann. Wenn ich noch bis 04.01. warten muss dreh ich ab.
Danke thunderroad, der Unterschied ist ja immens.

Wünsche euch schöne Weihnachten meine, und mein Geburtstag morgen, sind dahin.

Beste Grüße


----------



## jan84 (26. Dezember 2009)

Hattest explizit ein 18er bestellt? Wenn ja, komm nicht auf die Idee "doch mal ne Runde zu drehen", sondern "knalls wie geplant dem Händler vorn Latz" .  Bei 1,77 ist ein 20" sowas von daneben....

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Tice (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe nicht explizit ein 18er bestellt, es hat da gehangen und ich hab gesagt wie groß ich bin und dass ich ein 18er suche. Der Verkäufer meinte, das wäre ein 18er. Ich also Testfahrt gemacht. Zurück beim Händler meinte ich, dass es mir irgendwie groß vorkäme. Händler meinte, dass sei bei Fullies normal. Habe ich mir also nix dabei gedacht, ist bzw. war ja auch mein erstes Fully. Man sollte ja dem Händler vertrauen können.
So jetz über die Feiertage wollte ich endlich mal anfangen mit Fahren, da dachte ich mir mess mal nach. Und dann ist es tatsächlich kein 18er. Jetz ist mir mal grade aufgefallen, dass er auf der Rechnung die Rahmengröße nicht vermerkt hat.


----------



## jan84 (26. Dezember 2009)

Ruhig Blut, rede doch erstmal mit dem Händler. Schimpfen kannst du danach immernoch. Sollte der Kollege Händler hier zufällig mitlesen wird er auch nicht begeistert sein zumal du ja Saarbrücken als Ort angegeben hast... Erst reden dann pöbeln . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Dezember 2009)

Also ich wärmir da gar nichtmal so sicher, dass das n 20er is...Wenn man sich dass Bild mit dir und Rad mal anschaut, muss ich sagen, dass ich das volkommen passend finde! Sieht für mich definitiv nicht zu groß aus! Sattel ist gesund oben, ergonomisch so wie das aussieht relativ vorbnildlich...alles gut?! (Das man bergab den sattel absenkt, um freier zu sein, solltest du wisse?! und für uphill taugts so!)
Ich hätte dir das rad, wenn ich das jetzt gerade so sehe auch so verkauft, wennd zu mir gekommen wärst. Gut perspektive, etc. kann täuschen..aber so auf den ersten blick

Und mal so nebenbei erwähnt: Du hast ja bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich auf die reihe bekommen, alles mal genau zu messen! 480-490 gibts nich Das fahrrad ändert das nicht
Und wenn du ergebnisse bekommst die mal eher zu größeren, und mal zu kleineren tendiert, dann stimmt da was nicht!

Miss bitte nocheinmal. Und schau dir dabei erstmal das hier ganz genau an
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/stereo-hpc-black_id_35852_.htm
Man sieht ja gut, wo wieviel sein soll....
Ich halte dich jetzzt übrigens nicht für unfähig, aber du solltest dir ganz sicher sein! Denn es gibt leider so manchen kunden der keine ahnung hat, und sich bei jedem sch..... aufregt, auch wenn überhaupt nix ist. und wenn du dich bei deinem händler so zeigst und sich rausstellt, dass du doch einb 18er hast, dann freu dich mal auf ne ganz tolle zusammenarbeit  Und du wirst deinen händler noch oft genug brauchen...

Also bitte messen, und 1000% sicher sein. Bitte genaue zahlen und nicht grobe angaben. Dann sollte sich das doch klären ?! und wenns dann tatsächlich ein 20er is, dann kannst ja immer noch ärsche aufreissen 
Btw: Das stereo ist in dieser sattelposition ein hochstelzigerbock im uphill Aber das ist mit gewöhnung nichts schlechtes


----------



## Tice (26. Dezember 2009)

Ich fühl mich darauf einfach "zu klein" und wenn das Steuerrohr schon definitv 140mm statt der beim 18er üblichen 130mm misst, muss der Rest ja wohl demenstsprechend auch die Maße eines 20ers haben. Oder wird aeinfach mal ein 20 Steuerrohr mit nem 16er Unterrohr und nem 18er Sitzrohr verschweisst?
Ich habe alles nochmal nachgemessen: Steuerrohr 140mm, Tretlager-Ende Sitzrohr 490mm, Steuersatz bis Sattelstütze 590 und ein paar Millimeter.

Dieser Händler wäre der erste bei meinen 1,77m ein 20er empfehlen würde. Und wenn hätte er ja sagen können "Nein ein 18er haben wir nich, aber 20er ... probieren Sie das doch mal aus." oder ähnliches...
Ich schätze mal er hat es selbst nicht mehr gewusst. Es kommt mir aber eben spanisch vor, dass er die Rahmengröße nicht auf die Rechnung geschrieben hat und beim Nachfragen meinerseits nicht mal selbst nen Meter genommen und gemessen hat.

Übrigens habe ich hier nirgends was von "Ärsche aufreißen" geschrieben und pöbeln tu ich ebenfalls nicht.

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel07 (26. Dezember 2009)

also deinen bildern nach zu urteilen, hast du da tatsächlich ein 20" und ich hätte dir das so nicht verkauft!!! ich selbst bin 181 cm groß trage aber ne 34er ab u. zu sogar ne 36er länge bei jeans. hab also recht lange beine, und würde bei nem fully nie was größeres als 18" fahren. und das aus einem einfachen grund: ich will mir nicht das gehänge abklemmen, wenn ich mal unfreiwillig absteige. du trägst zwar auf dem bild ne jogginghose, aber trotzdem sieht es so aus, als könntest du -wenn überhaupt- nur auf zehenspitzen frei über dem oberrohr stehen.
mmn sofort reklamieren.
übrigens: mastodon nice


----------



## Tice (27. Dezember 2009)

@Daniel07:
Also meine Jeanslänge ist 32. Ich hoffe der händler hat morgen auf. Das blöde ist ja nur dass des ein reduziertes 09er war. Auch wenn er es mir entsprechend gegen ein 2010er RX tauscht werde ich woll lange drauf warten (Nach dem Stereo 2010 thread zu urteilen)und dann auch Vollpreis zahelen müssen. Anyway besser als alles abklemmen und Du hast Recht es geht nur auf Zehenspitzen. Zum Glück bin ich mit dem Teil noch keinen Meter gefahren, da sollte ja ne Reklamation drin sein.

Ja Mastodon, die sehe mit ein wenig Glück im Februar live.

Beste Grüße


----------



## slawo (27. Dezember 2009)

Der Händler hat dir eindeutig nicht das verkauft, was du haben wolltest. (hoffentlich stimmts mit den 20")
Da kannst locker dein Geld zurück verlangen. Geh dann zu einem anderen Händler und hol dir dort ein 09er in 18". Bist ja nicht an diesen gebunden.


----------



## Tice (27. Dezember 2009)

Eben. Habe schon nen Händler ausfindig gemacht, der noch mehrere 09er Stereo hat. Der hat auch morgen schon auf. Da werde ich dann direkt im Anschluss hinfahren! Hoffentlich kann das alles morgen über die Bühne gehen.
Nur zu Info: der Händler, der mir hier fälscherlicherweise ein 20er verkauft hat, ist nich der in Saarbrücken ansässige. Nur damit hier nicht falsche Geschichten erzählt werden.

Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten und Danke für eure Meinungen/Anregungen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Tice (28. Dezember 2009)

So kinners. Komme eben vom Händler zurück und er hat auch erst vier-fünfmal gemessen, bis es gepasst hat. Es ist ein 20''. Er war auch verdutzt und hat auch direkt gemeint, er nimmts zurück und will ja, dass ich ein zufriedener Kunde bin. Jetzt bestellt er mir ein 2010er RX und gibt mir noch das Mudboard und 150 Euro Nachlass drauf, was ich echt super finde.
Also alles super, nichts wird so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. Jetz bin ich nur mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert bis das RX da ist.

Best Grüße


----------



## RSR2K (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

man kann auf einen Blick zwischen 16"/18"/20" unterscheiden und zwar an dieser Stelle:





Beispiel:
16"
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/5/6/3/1/_/large/CubeStereotheOne16001.JPG

18"

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/9/9/6/2/_/large/DSC03041.JPG

20"

s.o

Hoffe das war eine kleine Hilfe!


mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tice (28. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Dezember 2009)

Tice schrieb:


> So kinners. Komme eben vom Händler zurück und er hat auch erst vier-fünfmal gemessen, bis es gepasst hat. Es ist ein 20''. Er war auch verdutzt und hat auch direkt gemeint, er nimmts zurück und will ja, dass ich ein zufriedener Kunde bin. Jetzt bestellt er mir ein 2010er RX und gibt mir noch das Mudboard und 150 Euro Nachlass drauf, was ich echt super finde.
> Also alles super, nichts wird so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. Jetz bin ich nur mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert bis das RX da ist.
> 
> Best Grüße



Na also...so wild ises ja gar nicht. Jetzt hoffn wir noch, dass nicht wieder probleme mim lackierer dazu kommen und du dein stereo relativ früh grigst und feddisch. Freut mich für dich, dass alles so easy war


----------



## BommelMaster (5. Januar 2010)

hallo

habe jetzt noch einen 18" Rahmen von 09 ergattert.

bin 1,83 und hab jetzt gesehen, dass der 20" rahmen eigentlihc gar nicht so schlecht aussieht.

was würdet ihr für eine empfehlung abgeben? schrittlänge 83.

bin mit einem oberrohr von 585 eigentlich immer zurecht gekommen, finde das eh schön wenns quirlig ist. passt das? was meint ihr?

kanns leider nicht probefahren


----------



## daniel07 (5. Januar 2010)

passt. ich bin 181cm bei 86er schrittlänge. fahre auch 18", und würde bei einem fully auch nie was größeres fahren.


----------



## derAndre (5. Januar 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> habe jetzt noch einen 18" Rahmen von 09 ergattert.
> 
> ...



Die Werte stimmen nahezu mit meinen überein (1,84 m / 84 Schrittlänge) und ich hab ebenfalls ein 18''. Ich finde es sieht zu klein aus z.B.: auf Fotos aber anfühlen und fahren tut es wie angegossen.


----------



## BommelMaster (5. Januar 2010)

ja genau das is meine sorge, dass es zu klein aussieht, und oftmals ist es auch so, dass sich das größere dan nangenehmer fahren würde. arbeit ja selber in der beratung im radladen und muss diese frage auch immer beantworten. für sportliche touren wäre das 20" perfekt für flinken singletrail wär das 18" besser würd ich meinen kunden sagen.

nur wenn leider nur noch das 18" zur verfügung steht is halt bissl blöd. würd gern beide probefahren, aber das geht halt leider net. kann halt nur hoffen dass es mir reicht. will auch nen 70mm vorbau montieren, der macht das ganze nicht besser, aber ich denke es wird reichen, aber eine zwischengröße also 19" wär perfekt


----------



## BommelMaster (5. Januar 2010)

achja, weiß jemand die mindesteinstecktiefe des rahmens?

habe hier eine scott stütze in 350, das würde sich gut ausgehen mit meiner schrittlänge wenn ich der markierung auf der stütze auf max gehen würde. dann sind jedoch nur noch ca 10 cm im rahmen drin.

würd das reichen?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. Januar 2010)

Besser ist es nätürlich mal ein 20Zoll zufahren,damit mann von beiden einen eindruck bekommt.Kommt aber auch darauf an was du mit dem Stereo anfangen willst.Ich persönlich setze meins eigendlich mehr zum Touren ein ,da ist 20Zoll schon nicht schlecht.Bei meiner Schrittlänge von 88 cm passt es perfekt.Vorbau 70mm dann ist es närtürlich schön handlich.Habe bei mir einen 90mm drauf gemacht,siehe Foto 20Zoll Stereo.



Würde doch mal versuchen ein zweites in 20Zoll Probe zufahren,denn du mußt mit dem Rad zurecht kommen .Jeder hat ein anderes Gefühl fürs Bike ,deshalb sind die Ratschläge hier zwar gut gemeint aber letztlich mußt du für dich selbst entscheiden.Gruss


----------



## Ryo (5. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab bei 1,86 und 86cm den  20er gebraucht. Bin zuerst auf dem 18er gesessen und der war mir etwas zu kompakt. Bin da für meinen Geschmack viel zu Aufrecht draufgesessen und Stütze am Anschlag.
Du bist je 3cm kürzer, da müsste der 18er dann doch eigentlich sehr gut passen?


----------



## BommelMaster (7. Januar 2010)

bin heute auf einem 18" gesessen, hat eigentlihc sehr gut gepasst. war mit nem 90er vorbau, habe mich gleich wohlgefühlt, 20er hatten sie leider nicht, aber ich wills ja eh net zu lang, insofern passt das schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (10. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Tauschlust oder -bedarf an 2 silbernen Dämpferwippen und würde dafür 2 schwarze hergeben? 
Ich hab hier zwei silberne von Cube als Ersatz bekommen (sind noch die mit 130er Beschriftung). Passen an 2006er und 2007er Modelle.


----------



## Tice (12. Januar 2010)

Falls noch jemand von euch günstig an ein 2009er Modell kommen will, in Trier gibts nen Händler, der nch mehrere Stereo hat: von K18 bis R 1 in verschiedenen Rahmengrößen.
http://velopoint-trier.de/vp/news.php 
Einfach rechts auf "Angebote" klicken und scrollen. Ist auch ein sehr netter Kontakt.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Glücki (12. Januar 2010)

Welche Alternative gibt es zu einem 2010 Stereo The One für rund 2.800,-?

Das Rad gefällt mir soweit, aber es schadet ja nicht, sich auch mal bei der Konkurrenz umzusehen. Welche anderen AM-Fullies mit vergleichbaren Daten, die nicht noch teurer sind, könnten für mich noch interessant sein?

Danke!


----------



## Bymike (12. Januar 2010)

Canyon ist zwar ein Versender, dadurch aber auch sehr günstig. Die Nerve AM Modelle machen nen guten Eindruck, die Komponenten sind ähnlich. 

Aber Warten könnte ja doch noch zum Erfolg führen. Ich habe die Hoffnung, meines (RX) vorm Wochenende zu bekommen.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (12. Januar 2010)

Dann schau dich mal da um: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424784&page=11
Sehr viel besser ist es da auch nicht mit den Wartezeiten.


----------



## Oli01 (12. Januar 2010)

@ Glücki

Also neben dem Stereo hat mir das Specialized Stumpjumper Expert 2010 noch ganz gut gefallen. Das hat mit einem Alurahmen noch diesen Braindämpfer hinten. Ein/Mehrere Specialized Händler haben mir das Umrüsten der Elixier Bremsen auf Formula 'The One' auch zugesagt. Der Grundpreis ist aber dieses Jahr mit 3200 etwas höher, man kann aber vielleicht noch um max. 10% runterhandeln. 

Wie die konkreten Preise von Stereo aussehen, kann ich noch gar nicht so genau sagen. Mein Cube Händler ziert sich noch mir mal endlich nen konkretes Angebot zu machen... Ich rechne bei einem 2010'er Stereo aber nicht mir wirklich großen Rabatten, eher so im Bereich 5-10%...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (12. Januar 2010)

Glücki schrieb:


> Welche Alternative gibt es zu einem 2010 Stereo The One für rund 2.800,-?
> 
> Das Rad gefällt mir soweit, aber es schadet ja nicht, sich auch mal bei der Konkurrenz umzusehen. Welche anderen AM-Fullies mit vergleichbaren Daten, die nicht noch teurer sind, könnten für mich noch interessant sein?
> 
> Danke!


Also Stumpjumper finde ich Preis Leistungsverhältniss geht überhaupt nicht.Außer den Federelementen kommen die Jungs noch mit Deore Kurbel um die Ecke. Da biste beim Stereo von den komponeten immer weit vorne ,Syntace Parts  Xt Komponeten etc.Und das Ding kannste mal vom Fahrwerk abstimmen das es wirklich antriebsneutral ist kein wippen bergauf.Canyon die Nerve modele sind auch alle gut ,und haben gute Komponeten.Das neue Rotwild 120mm Touren-Fully ist auch nee Bombe,sehr gute Komponeten und leicht oder das Rotwild mit 140mm.Oder du legst noch nee Schüppe drauf MK8 Liteville 301.Kommt nur darauf an was du mit dem Bike vor hast. Gruss


----------



## daschwob (13. Januar 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Besser ist es nätürlich mal ein 20Zoll zufahren,damit mann von beiden einen eindruck bekommt.Kommt aber auch darauf an was du mit dem Stereo anfangen willst.Ich persönlich setze meins eigendlich mehr zum Touren ein ,da ist 20Zoll schon nicht schlecht.Bei meiner Schrittlänge von 88 cm passt es perfekt.Vorbau 70mm dann ist es närtürlich schön handlich.Habe bei mir einen 90mm drauf gemacht,siehe Foto 20Zoll Stereo.
> 
> 
> 
> Würde doch mal versuchen ein zweites in 20Zoll Probe zufahren,denn du mußt mit dem Rad zurecht kommen .Jeder hat ein anderes Gefühl fürs Bike ,deshalb sind die Ratschläge hier zwar gut gemeint aber letztlich mußt du für dich selbst entscheiden.Gruss



Was hastn Du da für nen Steuersatz eingebaut? Mich nervt nämlich 
diese konische Verjüngung, baut für meinen Geschmack zu hoch auf.
Danke und Grüssle


----------



## jan84 (13. Januar 2010)

daschwob schrieb:


> Was hastn Du da für nen Steuersatz eingebaut? Mich nervt nämlich
> diese konische Verjüngung, baut für meinen Geschmack zu hoch auf.
> Danke und Grüssle









Ich hatte nen Syntace Superspin drin, baut ziemlich flach. Kommt jetzt auch wieder ins Fritzz. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. Januar 2010)

daschwob schrieb:


> Was hastn Du da für nen Steuersatz eingebaut? Mich nervt nämlich
> diese konische Verjüngung, baut für meinen Geschmack zu hoch auf.
> Danke und Grüssle


Wie Jan 84 schon sagte ,Steuersatz: Syntace-Superspinn.
Grüsse aus dem Ruhrpott


----------



## NexusMP (13. Januar 2010)

nur ne kurze Frage:
Wie viel bar habt ihr auf euren (Fat Albert)-Reifen im Winter??
Einfach eine kurze PN an mich und ich bin glücklich^^

greez, Nexus ')


----------



## daschwob (13. Januar 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Wie Jan 84 schon sagte ,Steuersatz: Syntace-Superspinn.
> Grüsse aus dem Ruhrpott



Danke Euch beiden


----------



## slawo (13. Januar 2010)

@jan84
was macht denn maggie an deinem rad???  sweet


----------



## jan84 (13. Januar 2010)

Die hängt immer im Vorderrad rum. Nach dem Stereo ist sie mit ins Hardtail umgezogen, jetzt wo zum Hardtail nochn Fritzz kommt weiss ich nicht in welche VR Maggie soll .


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2010)

An meins!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (13. Januar 2010)

niemals!


----------



## na!To (15. Januar 2010)

Fährt hier keiner im Winter?


----------



## FWck (15. Januar 2010)

Schöne Bilder, die Farbe ist einfach immer noch der Hammer! 
Aber probiers mal im Galerie-Thread, da fahren auch mehr im Winter 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Tice (15. Januar 2010)

Ja das ist mal ein geiles Grün! Aus welchem Jahr stammt denn das Model? Sehr geil!

Würde jetzt auch gerne schon fahren, aber meine RX kommt erst ende Februar. Sitz auf heißen Kohlen!


----------



## slawo (15. Januar 2010)

Tice schau mal unter sein Avatar Pic..........Cube Stereo 2010


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Januar 2010)

na!To schrieb:


> Fährt hier keiner im Winter?



?!









Was glkaubst du denn??!

Aber wie FWck schon sagte,...schau in die Gallery..da sind die ganzen bilder


----------



## Lachnitt (15. Januar 2010)

Gude Zusammen,

schöne Bilder...

ich suche die beste Lösung für einen Flaschenhalter am 16" Rahmen ab 2009. 
Hat das jemand? Gibt's vielleicht ein Bild? Passt da noch ne Literflasche rein?
(SuFu hat mich nicht zum Ergebnis - Bild geführt.)

Ich wäre echt dankbar...
Mein 09er mit 10er Rahmen wartet immer noch auf die Erste Ausfahrt und ich muss mich ablenken.

...ja ich weiß, Flasche am Stereo...ich fahr' halt echt gerne "nackisch" am Rücken...irgendwann kommt der Tag da MUSS ich mal ne kleine Runde ohne Rucksack fahren...Flasche ins Trikot, finde ich eher suboptimal

Danke für die Unterstützung

Happy Trails
Lachnitt


----------



## NexusMP (15. Januar 2010)

sehr schöne bilder hier^^

@ Lachnitt: vllt wäre das etwas für dich https://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=24805


----------



## Lachnitt (15. Januar 2010)

NexusMP

danke für den Tipp,
leider ist da, derzeit noch Schlauch und Tool...
Vielleicht darf das beim Stereo da nicht sein und ich muss immer mit Rucksack fahren...

Heute hoffe ich auf hilfe von Euch

Gruß
Lachnitt


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Januar 2010)

Stereo und FlaHa passt net....Passt ne flasche allgemein bei dem 16er überhaupt ins rahmendreieck??...Dann wäre ja eventuell ein sidecage noch ne variante..?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FWck (16. Januar 2010)

Ja, dieser Sidecage-Halter soll passen. So wurds mir zumindest gesagt


----------



## Lachnitt (16. Januar 2010)

@Andi....Passt ne flasche allgemein bei dem 16er überhaupt ins rahmendreieck??...
Genau das ist die Frage, reinpassen wird einer, nur ob man dann noch ne Flasche reinkriegt...

@Andi 3001
Ja, dieser Sidecage-Halter soll passen. So wurds mir zumindest gesagt 
Sowas hatte ich mir auch vorgestellt, nur wollte ich's halt genau wissen
Pic wäre ein Traum

Stereo und FlaHa passt net - geht net, gibt's net...

Gruß
Lachnitt


----------



## FWck (16. Januar 2010)

Ein Pic kann ich dir leider nicht liefern, hab' ja gar kein Stereo  Aber ich hatte mich hier im Forum erkundigt, da ich auch an einem in 16" interessiert bin und da wurd mir gesagt, dass es passt. Irgendwer hatte den glaube ich auch verbaut, bin mir aber nicht sicher 

Mfg
Fabian

Achja, woher ausm Taunus kommst du? Kannst auch per PN antworten, sonst wird das hier OT


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Januar 2010)

Nen sidecage wird 100% passen. Solange das problem nicht bei der flaschenlänge liegt, sondern dabei die flasche raus, bzw. reinzubekommen, is sidecage die antwort


----------



## Unze77 (16. Januar 2010)

Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit eines schwenkbaren Flaschenhalters....


----------



## Lachnitt (16. Januar 2010)

Tja,

mit nem Sidecage wird's wohl gehen, zumindest kleine Flaschen sollten dann passen...

Hängt dann davon ab, wo beim Sidecage der untere Gegenhalter der Flasche ist und wie hoch der Sidcage über den Schrauben aufbaut.

Daher wird wohl der Schwenkhalter nicht gehen, baut zu hoch und dann passt keine Flasche mehr...

Wir werden sehen

Lachnitt


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Januar 2010)

sidecage baut (natürloich wie bei normalen abhängig vom modell) genauso wie jeder herkömmliche. ist nich höher, oder tiefer als andere..


----------



## fatz (17. Januar 2010)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> Passt ne flasche allgemein bei dem 16er überhaupt ins rahmendreieck??...
> Genau das ist die Frage, reinpassen wird einer, nur ob man dann noch ne Flasche reinkriegt...


passt rein. hab ich schon eingebaut. hab allerdings den halter so modifiziert, dass
er ein wenig tiefer sitzt, so dass die flasche fast am lagerbock des sattelrohrs ansteht.
dazu hab ich unten ein neues befestigungsloch in den halter gebohrt und oben ein 
kleines stueck alublech dazugeschraubt. bringt ca 25mm zusaetzlichen platz fuer die
flasche.
koennt bei bedarf n foto davon machen. bitte pn, da ich hier nicht immer mitlese.

franz

edit :
hier noch die fotos:









ist ein ganz einfacher flaschenhalter von bbb aus alu. die 1l-buddel von zefal passt
gerade so rein. besser geht's mit den 075ern. mit einem sidecage sollt's noch besser gehen.
aber vielleicht aeussert sich der besitzer des rades ja selber. (ja tom es ist deines   )


----------



## 1freezer (17. Januar 2010)

An einem 2008er Stereo kann man auch außerhalb des Rahmendreiecks am Unterrohr einen Flaschenhalter befestigen, inwieweit das auch bei den neueren Modellen möglich ist weiß ich aber leider nicht.
Evtl mit einer Trinkflasche mit Schutzkappe gegen den Dreckbeschuss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (17. Januar 2010)

Die verliert man doch ständig, ist im Rahmen ja schon ein Problem...


----------



## Lachnitt (17. Januar 2010)

Fatz,

you made my day! 
Gracias! 

So wird's gemacht!

Lachnitt


----------



## 1freezer (18. Januar 2010)

@jan84
Dann kauf dir am besten mal bessere Flaschenhalter, ich hab bisher noch nie eine Flasche im Flaschenhalter verloren.
Gewichtsparen bringt an der Stelle relativ wenig, viel hilft viel.


----------



## Freaky-D (21. Januar 2010)

Morgen zusammen!
Hab das zwar schon gestern per PN an Andi geschickt, aber jetzt hier nochmal die Frage an alle.
War gestern bei meinem Händler um die Lager im Hinterbau meines 08er Stereos zu wechseln, über die Hälfte war im A****. Zunächst ging auch alles reibungslos. Doch bei den Nadellagern in der Kettenstrebe sind wir auf ein vorerst unlösbares Problem gestoßen. Die wollten partout nicht raus. Nadelkäfig ist draußen, nur das Lagergehäuse sitzt noch drin. Das ist lediglich nen paar mm rausgekommen und dann war wieder Schluss.
 Mit erhitzen und dann rausschlagen haben wir es probiert, was aber nur den mäßigen Erfolg brachte. Nen passendes Lagerausziehwerkzeug hat er nicht, wobei ich bezweifel das es damit gehen würde. Das bisschen Fleisch reicht meines Erachtens nicht zum ansetzen des Ausziehers...

Hat noch iwer von euch eine andere Idee?

Mein Händler will heut bei Cube direkt anrufen und mal fragen ob die noch nen Tipp haben und sonst die Strebe gleich einschicken. Hab ich ehrlich gesagt kein Bock drauf, zum einen wer weiß wie teuer das dann wird und zum andern, wer weiß wie lang ich dann ohne mein geliebtes Stereo auskommen muss... 

Freu mich über jeden Anreiz!

Greetzz Freaky

P.S.: Ich hab schon dran gedacht mit nem Dremel das Gehäuse von innen anzufräsen und so das Material zu schwächen um es dann komplett zu zerstören. Leider hatten wir gestenr keinen Dremel zur Verfügung.


----------



## nullstein (21. Januar 2010)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen!
> ...
> Mit erhitzen und dann rausschlagen haben wir es probiert, was aber nur den mäßigen Erfolg brachte.
> ...



Wer hätte das gedacht?!


----------



## daniel07 (21. Januar 2010)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich hab schon dran gedacht mit nem Dremel das Gehäuse von innen anzufräsen und so das Material zu schwächen um es dann komplett zu zerstören. Leider hatten wir gestenr keinen Dremel zur Verfügung.



warum nicht gleich ne flex? 
sorry, da hätt ich echt angst, was kaputt zu machen. 
ne gut sortierte werkstatt sollte das aber hinbekommen.
nen tipp hab ich aber leider auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Januar 2010)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen!
> Hab das zwar schon gestern per PN an Andi geschickt, aber jetzt hier nochmal die Frage an alle.
> War gestern bei meinem Händler um die Lager im Hinterbau meines 08er Stereos zu wechseln, über die Hälfte war im A****. Zunächst ging auch alles reibungslos. Doch bei den Nadellagern in der Kettenstrebe sind wir auf ein vorerst unlösbares Problem gestoßen. Die wollten partout nicht raus. Nadelkäfig ist draußen, nur das Lagergehäuse sitzt noch drin. Das ist lediglich nen paar mm rausgekommen und dann war wieder Schluss.
> Mit erhitzen und dann rausschlagen haben wir es probiert, was aber nur den mäßigen Erfolg brachte. Nen passendes Lagerausziehwerkzeug hat er nicht, wobei ich bezweifel das es damit gehen würde. Das bisschen Fleisch reicht meines Erachtens nicht zum ansetzen des Ausziehers...
> ...



Hab deine Nachricht grad gesehn. Da es hier auch reipasst, schreib ich mal hier.
Mit dem dremel hätte ich es versucht, aber da wir keinen da hatten, konnt ich das nicht versuchen.
Und der anruf bei cube wird auch nix nützen...die wussten bei mir auch nix. 
Versuchs weiter mit schlagen. Das funzt früher oder später. Letzen endes haben wir bei meinem was relativ langes genommen, und haben in einen "schlitz" an der wand angesetzt. Das material, was unten dran ist; wo man normal ansetzt, hält nicht. deshalb, versuch mal weiter oben anzusetzten. und dann schön geduldig. klappts bei dem einen, weisst du wies geht und dann funzts auch gleich bei der anderen seite 
Ich weiss es aber nicht mehr genau! ich schu mir später mal die hülle an, und sags dir dann hofftl. genauer.
Bis später.


----------



## Tice (23. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich hab mal ne Frage zur Bekleidung: Könnt ihr mir mal bitte gut sortierte Online Shops nennen, die entsprechenden Bekleidung führen. Find da irgendwie nichts annehmbares.

Im speziellen bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach der Fox Sergeant MTB Short in Gr. 38  (Ich hab JEansgröße 32) und black camo. Ich weiß ich bin spät dran damit, aber das 2010er Model sieht sowas von ******* aus. Hab bis jetzt nur nen kleinen Shop in den USA gefunden, die die Hose hätten, allerdings für den doppelten Normalpreis!

Gibt es gute Alternativen zu der Hose?

Schon mal Danke für Eure Tipps.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## coastalwolf (24. Januar 2010)

Roseversand??


----------



## icecoldneck (25. Januar 2010)

....oder HS-Bike,Bikecomponents...wobei ich bei Klamotten auch Rose bevorzugen würde wegen bestellen per Rechnung


----------



## FWck (25. Januar 2010)

Ansonsten hab' ich auch mit Bike24.net und Bike-Mailorder.de gute Erfahrungen gemacht (haben jedoch beide nicht deine gesuchte Hose). Von H&S würde ich dir abraten, aber vielleicht hatte ich da auch spezielles Pech 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Tice (25. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Tips. Ich schau mir die Sites mal an. 

Gruß


----------



## bs99 (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

hab nen 16" Stereo 2009er Rahmenset günstig ergattert.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage nach dem Aufbau.

Gabel: 
Ist eine absenkbare notwendig? Sind hier im Alpenvorland, wo man schon mal in einem 600-1000hm rauffährt, tw. recht steil.
Hätte jetzt eine 2004er Manitou Minute 2:00 mit 130mm günstig gesehen (SSP Ausfaller), ev. eine Pike Dual Air 140mm. Beide halt nicht absenkbar.
Die Laurin ist bei ebay unter Beobachtung...
Sollte eine 20mm Steckachse drinn sein? Vorderes Laufrad hätte ich in beiden Varianten da liegen...

X12/LRS:
gibts da einen günstigen LRS? Gerne auch gebraucht...
Passt diese Achse ans Stereo: 
http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=1741

Danke für Tipps oder Angebote


----------



## fatz (29. Januar 2010)

bs99 schrieb:


> Gabel:
> Ist eine absenkbare notwendig?



notwendig ist so eine sache. zumindest ist es seeeeeeeeeeeehr angenehm. ich wuerd keine nichtabsenkbare reinbauen.


----------



## Unze77 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich würd dir auch eine absenkbare empfehlen. Das Stereo steigt schon etwas leicht mit ner 140er Gabel.
20er Steckachse muß nicht unbedingt sein.
ob die 12er Achse hinten passt weis ich leider nicht, hab selbst nur das 08er Stereo


----------



## Ryo (29. Januar 2010)

beim 09 is standard die x12 Achse hinten verbaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bs99 (29. Januar 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> beim 09 is standard die x12 Achse hinten verbaut



Das ist klar, ich weiss nur nicht ob die Syntace (Für 301, 101,.. 135mm+) auch beim Cube passt, oder obs da Unterschiede gibt.

@ Gabel: hab jetzt eine Revelation Air U-turn 110-140mm und eine 55ATA 120-160mm günstig gefunden.
Muss mich nur entscheiden ob das Rad AM oder mehr Endurolastig wird.
Wobei die 55 wohl mehr Reserven für später bereithält...


----------



## fatz (29. Januar 2010)

ich hab meinem vor ner weile eine lyrik u-turn reingebaut. nimm die 55......


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Januar 2010)

Also absenkbar MUSS sein. Gerade richtung alpen. richtig steile rampen sind, selbst wenn du schon fast auf dem lenker liegst, mit ausgefahrener gabvel nicht fahrbahr!! abseneken muss beim stereo sein.
Die Syntace müsste passen. Ist das nicht auch das serienmäßige verbaute system von cube? (fgahre 08, daher weiss ichs nicht 100%)
Und wegen der gabel: Ich bin ja beim stereo immer pro 160! ganz klar. Aber die MZ wüürde ich trzd. nicht nehmen. Mal abgsehen davon, dass ich mZ allg. nicht für zuverlässig halte, und auch weiss, dass die dinger in fast allen fällen nicht den ganzen federweg nutzen, kenn ich auch recht viele fälle, bei denen die gabel regelmäßig defekte aufweisst!
Pike kllingt da für mich schon besser. 
Und wegen steckachese vorn: Ich würde vorne die steckjachse bevorzugen! Du merkst den unterschied ungemein!

(Radaufbau: Enduro! Ich glaub das ist die insgeheim wahre bestimmung fürs stereo von cube)
Aso,...nich dass da verwechslungen aufkommen: Ich rate dir keinesfalls von 160mm ab! sondern eigtl. nur von der gabel an und für sich!


----------



## Bymike (29. Januar 2010)

Also von meiner Seite her auch eine klare Empfehlung Richtung absenkbar!
Steile Rampen sind sonst wie gesagt unfahrbar. Und auch normale Anstiege sind viel anstrengender wenn man vollen federweg zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## Curston1976 (29. Januar 2010)

Meines Wissens erlischt die Garantie wenn man eine 160mm Gabel verbaut aber so lange es keiner merkt


----------



## Unze77 (29. Januar 2010)

Also mir reichen 140 mm bei meinem Stereo. Ich fahr zwar ne Fox, aber die Revelation ist auch ne gute Gabel.


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Januar 2010)

Curston1976 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens erlischt die Garantie wenn man eine 160mm Gabel verbaut aber so lange es keiner merkt



Ja, da hast du allerdings recht. aber ich bin der meinung, dass ein stereo rahmen vorne rum doch recht stabil gebaut ist, und dass man da ein überschaubares risiko eingeht. Klar...zugelassen ists leider nicht.


----------



## Curston1976 (29. Januar 2010)

Meinste da kann auch ne feine Boxxer rein?


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Januar 2010)

natürlich, klar.warum denn nicht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Curston1976 (30. Januar 2010)

Naja, der Rahmen ist eigentlich so gebaut das wenn man eine Federgabel mit mehr Federweg einbaut das Gewicht nicht mehr so gut auf die front geleitet wird  und dadurch kein optimales Setup mehr erhält


----------



## jan84 (30. Januar 2010)

Wenn ne Boxer rein soll würd ich dann an deiner Stelle doch eher über ein anderes Bike nachdenken. Der Hinterbau vom Stereo is zwar recht potent, aber mit >150-160 vorne dann doch ne ziemlich sinnfreie Kombination. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Curston1976 (30. Januar 2010)

Das war nur so dahingesagt, was soll ne boxxer schon im stereo?


----------



## jan84 (30. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung, du hast es in die Runde geworfen .


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Januar 2010)

eben. aber von wegen vorne zu hoch, und damit zu wenig gewicht drauf! Ich muss ein bis zwei spacer rausmachen und schwupp bin ich genauso tief wie vorher...also ist die gabelwahl vollkommen befreit von jedem zusammenhang zum setup!
Und selbst wenn man mehr "im dämpfer" sitzen würde, könntest das ding trotzdem vernbnftig abstimmen!


----------



## nullstein (30. Januar 2010)

Ich suche momentan einen Bashguard für mein Stereo. Allerdings finde ich die Plastik-Teile extrem hässlich. Habe mal an nem Speci nen schönen Alu-Bashguard gesehen. Das Teil war gebürstet und sah sehr edel aus.
Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich Bashguards aus Metall bekomme?
Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Januar 2010)

Race Face hat meiner meinung nach den schönsten


----------



## NexusMP (31. Januar 2010)

moin, mal ne frage...

ich bin relativ neu im mtb-bereich. beim stereo steht ja laut herstellerseite dass das größte kettenblatt 44 zähne hat. gibbets dafür überhaupt nen bashguard? zumindest bei race face? da ist doch des maximale für 42 zähne...
baut ihr euch also die schon eingebauten zahnkränze wieder aus und ersetzt diese durch 42er bis 40er ?


----------



## nullstein (31. Januar 2010)

Nö. Ich hab das größte Ritzel einfach demontiert.


----------



## jan84 (31. Januar 2010)

Hab auch einfach das größte durch den Bash ersetzt. Jenachdem wie wichtig dir die Endgeschwindigkeit tretenderweise ist solltest du das mittlere 32er dann aber doch durch was größeres ersetzen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## whigger (31. Januar 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich suche momentan einen Bashguard für mein Stereo. Allerdings finde ich die Plastik-Teile extrem hässlich. Habe mal an nem Speci nen schönen Alu-Bashguard gesehen. Das Teil war gebürstet und sah sehr edel aus.
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich Bashguards aus Metall bekomme?
> Vielen Dank.



Race Face Atlas oder nen Truvativ Stylo AM Bash


----------



## bs99 (31. Januar 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn ne Boxer rein soll würd ich dann an deiner Stelle doch eher über ein anderes Bike nachdenken. Der Hinterbau vom Stereo is zwar recht potent, aber mit >150-160 vorne dann doch ne ziemlich sinnfreie Kombination.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



was meint ihr denn wie eine MZ Z150 FR SL ETA von 2004 in den rahmen passen würde?
Von der Performance würde das sicher ganz gut hinhauen, bin mir wegender Einbauhöhe nicht sicher, hat so ca. 550mm und ist damit noch einen cm. höher als die Lyrik.
geht um diese gabel:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/242005/cat/18


----------



## Fury (31. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich muss ein bis zwei spacer rausmachen und schwupp bin ich genauso tief wie vorher...also ist die gabelwahl vollkommen befreit von jedem zusammenhang zum setup!



da muss ich dir widersprechen. prinzipiell richtig, du kommst auf die gleiche höhe, dennoch ist durch die längere gabel der steuerohrwinkel verändert (flacher) das macht schon was aus und ist durch ein einfaches absenken der front am lenker nicht kompensierbar.
richtig ist aber, dass ein vernünftiges setup allemal mögich ist, aber nicht unabhängig von der gabelwahl oder einbaulänge!


----------



## Fury (31. Januar 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich suche momentan einen Bashguard für mein Stereo. Allerdings finde ich die Plastik-Teile extrem hässlich. Habe mal an nem Speci nen schönen Alu-Bashguard gesehen. Das Teil war gebürstet und sah sehr edel aus.
> Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wo ich Bashguards aus Metall bekomme?
> Vielen Dank.



http://www.specialites-ta.com/index_gb.php


----------



## Fury (31. Januar 2010)

NexusMP schrieb:


> moin, mal ne frage...
> 
> ich bin relativ neu im mtb-bereich. beim stereo steht ja laut herstellerseite dass das größte kettenblatt 44 zähne hat. gibbets dafür überhaupt nen bashguard? zumindest bei race face? da ist doch des maximale für 42 zähne...
> baut ihr euch also die schon eingebauten zahnkränze wieder aus und ersetzt diese durch 42er bis 40er ?



wenn ich dich richtig verstehe willst du ein bash für das 44er blatt? das würde dann ja ein "viertes" blatt sein? ich denke du meinst, das 44er zu entfernen und dafür ein bash anzubringen. das nächstkleinere blatt ist ein 32er auf der kurbel. dafür brauchst du dann das bash. oder du ersetzt das 32er durch ein anderes blatt, z.b. ein 38er. dann brauchst ein bash für ein 38er blatt. in jeden fall hast du dann eine zweifach kurbel: 22/38/bash.
anderes beispiel: du ersetzt sämtliche blätter und baust ein eher cc-lastiges setup auf mit 27er innen, 40er in der mitte und ein entsprechendes bash aussen. damit dann 27/40/bash.

passende gibts hier: http://www.specialites-ta.com/index_gb.php


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Januar 2010)

fury9 schrieb:


> da muss ich dir widersprechen. prinzipiell richtig, du kommst auf die gleiche höhe, dennoch ist durch die längere gabel der steuerohrwinkel verändert (flacher) das macht schon was aus und ist durch ein einfaches absenken der front am lenker nicht kompensierbar.
> richtig ist aber, dass ein vernünftiges setup allemal mögich ist, aber nicht unabhängig von der gabelwahl oder einbaulänge!



flacher wird er - logisch. aber das ist bei meiner 36 sowas von minimal, dasmich das nicht im geringsten stört! da merk ichs eher, wenn mir 0,2 bar im reifen fehlen 
Und mal abgesehen davon. Der lenkwinkel ist, zumindest solange er in maßen flacher wird eher gewöhnungssache als spürbares hinderniss, dass den uphill so stark einschränkt - im gegensatz zur höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (31. Januar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> flacher wird er - logisch. aber das ist bei meiner 36 sowas von minimal, dasmich das nicht im geringsten stört! da merk ichs eher, wenn mir 0,2 bar im reifen fehlen
> Und mal abgesehen davon. Der lenkwinkel ist, zumindest solange er in maßen flacher wird eher gewöhnungssache als spürbares hinderniss, dass den uphill so stark einschränkt - im gegensatz zur höhe.



so wird schon eher ein schuh draus 

in letzter konsequenz ist aber bei diesem eingriff nicht nur die höhe entscheidend sondern auch die vorbaulänge! bei flacherem lenkwinkel einfach auf die vorherige höhe zurückzubauen hat immer noch den effekt, dass man "weiter" hinten sitzt. hier müsste konsequenterweise auch die vorbaulänge angepasst werden.

zur klarheit: fahren kann man das alles und ein setup hinzukriegen ist auch kein problem.


----------



## fatz (31. Januar 2010)

bs99 schrieb:


> was meint ihr denn wie eine MZ Z150 FR SL ETA von 2004 in den rahmen passen würde?
> Von der Performance würde das sicher ganz gut hinhauen, bin mir wegender Einbauhöhe nicht sicher, hat so ca. 550mm und ist damit noch einen cm. höher als die Lyrik.


um den einen cm waer's mir jetzt nicht. allerdings hast du bei einer eta nur zwei 
hoeheneinstellungen: normal ausgefahren und ziemlich bockig komprimiert.
ich nutz gerade zum fahren auf der ebene gern mal eine einstellung im mittleren bereich.
wenn du irgendwo in der naehe bis, kannst gern mal mein bike anschauen. ist halt n 20"


----------



## BommelMaster (1. Februar 2010)

wie habt ihr die Zugverlegung gelöst?

habe es jetzt mal versucht Schalt und Bremszug für hinten beides auf der Linken seite unterzubringen, weil ich gern enie schöne schlaufe habe, nur muss der Umwerfer zug auf aud er Seite vorbei. gibt es von euch gute ideen?


----------



## _Stefanie_ (1. Februar 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> wie habt ihr die Zugverlegung gelöst?
> 
> habe es jetzt mal versucht Schalt und Bremszug für hinten beides auf der Linken seite unterzubringen, weil ich gern enie schöne schlaufe habe, nur muss der Umwerfer zug auf aud er Seite vorbei. gibt es von euch gute ideen?



So ...




Eigentlich gedacht für eine Syntace Variosattelstütze, aber wenn JO noch länger dafür benötigt bin ich Rentnerin. Somit dient der freie Platz der Satellitenführung für den Umwerfer.

Stefanie


----------



## BommelMaster (1. Februar 2010)

hallo.

das is eine tolle sache. ich wollte aber auch die seltsam kleinen umwerfer führungen nutzen, dass sie nicht leer im raum stehen, und habe den umwerferzug jetzt rechts vorbeigeführt, das klappt eigentlich auch sehr gut.

aber nette idee auf jeden fall!!!! klasse gelöst.

apropos vorbau. kannst du statt dem 75er superfoce einen 75er thomson elite brauchen? schwarz, gebraucht, aber top in schuss ?


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Februar 2010)

kann ich die orig syntace steckachse auch verwenden bei dem Rahmen?

diese kostet 28 euro im vk und die von cube liegt wohl bei 59 euro.

wo ist der unterschied?

hat wer eine achse übrig für mich?


----------



## Curston1976 (2. Februar 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> kann ich die orig syntace steckachse auch verwenden bei dem Rahmen?
> 
> diese kostet 28 euro im vk und die von cube liegt wohl bei 59 euro.
> 
> ...



Ja, kannst Du. Habe mir auch eine bestellt, sollte morgen da sein


----------



## _Stefanie_ (2. Februar 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> kann ich die orig syntace steckachse auch verwenden bei dem Rahmen?
> 
> diese kostet 28 euro im vk und die von cube liegt wohl bei 59 euro.
> 
> ...



Im Video sind beide Varianten erklärt, musst selber wissen ob Dir die 18 es wert sind! 

Bei Bike-Components für 49. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nL4Tqy3z160&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Vorstellung des Syntace X-12 Standards[/ame]

MfG


PS: @bommelmaster 
Danke für das Angebot, Syntace ist mir lieber.


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Februar 2010)

ist mir bekannt dass es die schnellspannvariante gibt.

habe aber eben eine cube achse ohne shcnellspanner für 59 gesehen. warum die wenn ich für 28 eine von syntace bekomme


syntace is dir lieber? du verschmähst also die allerhöchste fräß und fertigungskunst edler thomsonprodukte?  kleiner scherz - viel glück noch bei der suche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (2. Februar 2010)

bekomme morgen mein 09er stereo zurück. g'junkies dreifach kettenführung wird montiert. werde dann mal pics posten


----------



## derAndre (2. Februar 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> bekomme morgen mein 09er stereo zurück. g'junkies dreifach kettenführung wird montiert. werde dann mal pics posten



Mit oder ohne Rockring? Brauchen wir für das Stereo ein 68er Kit? Ich bitte um detailierte Beschreibung, Dokumentation und Fahrbericht!!! Ich will das Ding auch haben. Ich hab mit mit ein paar Chainsucks die schwinge schon fürchterlich verkratzt. Das muss ein Ende haben.


----------



## Janus1972 (2. Februar 2010)

mit rockring alles andere musst du meinen schrauber fragen. lach fotos kann ich gerne machen fahrbericht gibt es sonntag abend.


----------



## BommelMaster (3. Februar 2010)

_Stefanie_ schrieb:


> So ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hi 

wo gibts diese 3er klemmen? kann man bei syntace bestellen ? und was kosten sie?

habe eine versenkbare sattelstütze und werde die leitung dazu auf dem unterrohr laufen lassen wo eigentlich das schaltwerk gedacht ist(welches jetzt links vorbeiläuft), und bei der umlenkwippe einen bogen machen zum sitzrohr wo es dann geradewegs zur sattelstütze geht, beim versenken wird der zug unten beim tretlager etwas nach unten gezogen, aber es sieht klasse aus


----------



## Janus1972 (3. Februar 2010)

so hier die fotos: cube stereo 2009 mit g-junkies dreist - dreifach schaltbare kettenführung. zu 2 bildern habe ich nen komentar geschrieben













der umwerfer nusste ganz nach oben schoben werden, ihr seht nicht mehr viel  luft





das habe ich extra in groß gepostet, hier musste ein stück der befestigung abgeflext werden. wurde wieder plan gefeilt und dann mit nem lackstift schick gemacht. war nötig da die halterung sonst an den rahmen gestoßen wäre. da die halterung bei der dreifachkettenführung aber nicht gebraucht wird kann man das wohl machen. 

ALSO fazit. habs grad mal getestet und funzt super lässt sich einwandfrei schalten kein kettenrasseln. tip von mir, nicht selber machen sondern nen schrauber ran lassen.


----------



## monkey10 (3. Februar 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> so hier die fotos: cube stereo 2009 mit g-junkies dreist - dreifach schaltbare kettenführung...



hmm.. interessant. wobei ich glaub, dass 2-fach mit 22-36-bash auch für schnellere touren mit asphaltanteil reichen. dazu hättest dann auch mehr bodenfreiheit (gerade für das stereo nicht unpraktisch).

aber egal. viel spass damit, auf bashguard und kettenführung würd ich nicht mehr verzichten wollen. was zahlt man in etwa für so ein ding?

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janus1972 (3. Februar 2010)

99,00 ocken fand ich recht günstig. bei grad mal 160 gramm


----------



## derAndre (3. Februar 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> das habe ich extra in groß gepostet, hier musste ein stück der befestigung abgeflext werden. wurde wieder plan gefeilt und dann mit nem lackstift schick gemacht. war nötig da die halterung sonst an den rahmen gestoßen wäre. da die halterung bei der dreifachkettenführung aber nicht gebraucht wird kann man das wohl machen.



Schade das kann man leider nicht erkennen. Was ist da wo abgeflext worden? Der Abstand zwischen der Kettenführung und dem Rockring sieht so groß aus.

Bist Du sicher was die 160gr angeht? G Junkies geben mit Rockring 237 gr. Kann natürlich sein das da einiges weggeflext wurde...


----------



## Unze77 (3. Februar 2010)

Ja, das müßen wir schon genau wissen, denn 77 Gramm das is ja der Wahnsinn bei nem Allmountain, Downhiller oder Enduro Bike


----------



## Janus1972 (3. Februar 2010)

ja 77 gramm sind für den durchschnittabiker wie mich welten, da muss ich überlegen wie ich das kompensieren kann. ne keine ahnung mit dem gewicht jedenfalls scheiss e leicht und funzt super. nur nochmal lasst das ding vom händler montieren


----------



## derAndre (3. Februar 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Ja, das mÃ¼Ãen wir schon genau wissen, denn 77 Gramm das is ja der Wahnsinn bei nem Allmountain, Downhiller oder Enduro Bike



Mir geht es gar nicht um das Gewicht. Ich hatte gehofft daraus zu schlieÃen ob das 68mm Kit verbaut wurde. Ich nehme an das das nÃ¶tig wÃ¤re, hier aber fehlt. Dann wÃ¤re die flexerei wahrscheinlich auch nicht notwendig. Leider weiÃ ich gerade nicht was fÃ¼r eine LagergehÃ¤usebreite das 2009er Stereo hat. 99 â¬ kostet jedenfalls das dreist mit Rockring ohne 68mm Kit.


----------



## Janus1972 (3. Februar 2010)

pass auf, mein händler hat bei denen angerufen und gesagt was er braucht. dreist für stereo 09, das ist das ergebnis. du siehst nix von der flexerei


----------



## _Stefanie_ (3. Februar 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hi
> 
> wo gibts diese 3er klemmen? kann man bei syntace bestellen ? und was kosten sie?



Mein Schatz hat die Satteliten an seinem Canyon ES von 2007.
Bei Canyon gibt es sie als Ersatzteil für je 3.
Bestellnummer: A1016905


----------



## derAndre (3. Februar 2010)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> pass auf, mein händler hat bei denen angerufen und gesagt was er braucht. dreist für stereo 09, das ist das ergebnis. du siehst nix von der flexerei



Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich find die dreist sehr geil und hätte sie auch gerne, daher frage ich so genau nach.


----------



## Janus1972 (4. Februar 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich find die dreist sehr geil und hätte sie auch gerne, daher frage ich so genau nach.


 
deshalb schreib ichs ja. mein händler hat 2 mal bei g junkies angerufen. es funzt aber super. habs gestern zwar nur auf der straße getestet schaltet aber bombig und die kette kann nicht mehr abfliegen


----------



## BommelMaster (8. Februar 2010)

so hier erstes zwischenergebnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel07 (9. Februar 2010)

schön, schön. die manitou macht sich sehr gut in dem rad.
noch mal kurz zur flaschenhalterlösung. ist zwar kein 16" aber ich hatte auch ein problem damit. bei vielen haltern stieß der flaschenboden immer am sitzrohr an, bevor die flaschen richtig im halter war.





ist standard X-Act BC30. ich denke man muss nur darauf achten, dass die befestigungspunkte am halter sehr tief liegen .


----------



## jan84 (9. Februar 2010)

@bommelmaster:

hast du die Absenkbare Stütze in sonem Teleskop-Ding? Rahmenseitig kannst doch dann ne fixe Schelle nehmen, also ohne Schnellspanner. 
Schaltzug hätteste evtl. auch durchgehend an der Kettenstrebe verlegen können (habs beim Fritzz so gemacht, Bilder siehe Album unter "bikes"), dann kannst hinten die Schlaufe noch etwas kleiner bekommen und der die Zughülle ist etwas weniger "geknickt" als jetzt an dem Anschlag. 

Was sinds für Laufräder? Scheibe vorne ist 180 oder? Is auffm Bild irgendwie schwer zu beurteilen ob größer als hinten oder nicht. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## daniel07 (9. Februar 2010)

er hat den schaltzug doch nirgends an der kettenstrebe. die schlaufe ist wohl recht groß, aber ist ja auch noch keine kette drauf.
deine lösung mit dem schaltzug find ich eher suboptimal, da die kurve der zughülle am schaltwerk sehr eng wird und sich dadurch die reibung verstärkt.


----------



## BommelMaster (9. Februar 2010)

hi jan

die durchgehende verlegung über die kettenstrebe habe ich mir auch überlegt, wäre die bessere lösung. ich verstehe auch nicht warum cube das nicht gleich so macht.

ich hab mich dann dagegen entschieden, weil ich unnötige zuganschläge hasse und ich, wenn sie da sind, auch nutzen will.

ich hab die stütze in ner teleskopstütze drin, weil ich noch keine passende hülse hab, problem ist auch dass das ding ja mi 10 besser 15 cm lang sein sollte, da habe ich noch keine gefunden.

laufräder sind hope bulb mit mavic x440 glaub ich. sind rel günstige alte felgen, sehr leicht (440g) laufen auhc nimmer ganz rund begleiten mich aber seit ewigkeiten und bissl unruhe im lauf sehe ich nicht als grund zu wechseln
vorne hab ic h180er hinten 160er scheibe. das reicht eigentlich


----------



## fatz (9. Februar 2010)

daniel07 schrieb:


> noch mal kurz zur flaschenhalterlösung. ist zwar kein 16" aber
> ich hatte auch ein problem damit. bei vielen haltern stieß der flaschenboden immer am
> sitzrohr an, bevor die flaschen richtig im halter war.


mit den 16er stereos, hatte ich beim flachenhalter montieren eher das umgekehrte problem.
die flasche war im voll reingestecketen zustand viel zu weit vom sitzrohr weg. platz verschenken
kannst dir beim 16"er nicht leisten.


----------



## Fury (9. Februar 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> mit den 16er stereos, hatte ich beim flachenhalter montieren eher das umgekehrte problem.
> die flasche war im voll reingestecketen zustand viel zu weit vom sitzrohr weg. platz verschenken
> kannst dir beim 16"er nicht leisten.



stimmt, kommt aber auf den flaschenhalter an. wie daniel07 schon schrieb: man muss darauf achten dass die befestigungsschrauben weit unten am halter sind - aber eben nicht zu weit...


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Februar 2010)

Der FlaHa is ja mal soo hässlich. sorry, aber da trag ich lieber mein kamel durch die gegend. jedem das seine


----------



## bigfishwalli (10. Februar 2010)

moin stereo gemeinde,

ihr könnt mir evtl. nen tipp geben! ich hab ein stereo aus 2008 und wollte mal das innenlager reinigen und wieder neu fetten!
jetzt mein problem.....ich krieg die verteufelten lagerschalen nicht runter!! (anziehrichtung bzw zum lösen wird berücksichtigt....shimano gibt ja hierbei auch ne aufgedruckte hilfestellung). hab mir das spezialwerkzeug besorgt und ausser schmerzen in den flossen hab ich bisher noch nichts erreicht! 
meint ihr ich sollte es evtl. mal mit nem schmiermittel wd40 oder ähnliches versuchen? (kenne den aufbau der lagerschalen noch nicht und weis nicht inwieweit ich das zeugs nach dem ausbau wieder entfernen kann?)..... kann es sein das die dinger nach 2 jahren schon so derartig festgebacken sind? lt. anleitung soll die schalen ja mit max. 50 nm anzegogen sein!?
wäre nett wenn mir da jemand was zu sagen könnte!


----------



## Curston1976 (10. Februar 2010)

Das Problem tritt schonmal öffter auf, am besten mal gut frühstücken und es mit einem Längeren Hebel versuchen, es muss gehen.Und vor dem neuen einsetzen die Schalen schön Fetten, ruhig bis zu den Ellebogen in den Fettpott fassen (Zitat Napalmdeath)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (10. Februar 2010)

@bigfishwalli:
n paar tage in wd40 einweichen und den rahmen mit heissluftgelaese oder vorsichtig mit loetlampe 
erwaermen. wenn du aufpasst, das die lagerschalen dabei moeglichst kalt bleiben kriegst einen moment,
wo der rahmen schon warm und entsprechend ausgedehnt ist und die lager noch nicht. dann geht's
leichter. zumindest beschleunigt waerme das einziehen von wd40 & co.
kannst auch mal statt wd40 ein gemisch aus motoroel und terpentinersatz oder benzin probieren.
das funzt auch ganz gut.


----------



## Curston1976 (10. Februar 2010)

Terpetin und Lötlampe hört sich gut an, damit bekommst Du es garantiert raus, geh aber schön in Deckung, hehe


----------



## bigfishwalli (10. Februar 2010)

also die lagerschalen sozusagen freibrennen! würde ich mir als wirklich letzten ausweg aufheben! 
jedenfalls danke an euch.....ich werds zuerst mit wd40 und nem ausgedehnten frühstück versuchen!!


----------



## fatz (10. Februar 2010)

Curston1976 schrieb:


> Terpetin und Lötlampe hört sich gut an, damit bekommst Du es garantiert raus, geh aber schön in Deckung, hehe



falsche reihenfolge  aber so gut brennt das zeug dann auch nicht.

@walli: nix freibrennen. gute 100grad reichen. aufgluehen oder was in die richtung
solltest du alu nicht gerade. brauchst aber auch gar nicht.


----------



## pedale3 (10. Februar 2010)

...frühstücke zwar auch gerne, aber muß denn schon nach zwei Jahren das Innenlager gefettet werden?

Ich fette nie und die Lager halten ewig, bzw mind so lange bis die Kettenblätter total runter sind, und dann kanste eh besser ne neue Kurbel kaufen.


----------



## daniel07 (10. Februar 2010)

@fatz auf deinem bild sieht es auch so aus, als wären die befestigungen am unterrohr viel weiter oben.

@andi: ne schöne lösung mit flaschenhalter gibt es nicht. und der hat halt gepasst.
und bevor ich die trinkblase gefüllt, alles verstaut und umgeschnallt habe, bin ich bei ner feierabendrunde längst im wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (10. Februar 2010)

daniel07 schrieb:


> @fatz auf deinem bild sieht es auch so aus, als wären die befestigungen am unterrohr viel weiter oben.


koennt mal nachmessen. is zwar nicht meins (waer ein wenig klein bei 1.87) aber ich hab's grad noch bei mir stehen.


----------



## bigfishwalli (10. Februar 2010)

@pedale3
müssen sehr wahrscheinlich nicht! aber wenn ich das ding gründlich reinigen möchte, sollten die teile wieder ne fette frische fettpackung erhalten!
außerdem interessiert mich der aufbau von dieser geschichte und ich schraube gern. der ein- bzw. ausbau ist eigentlich kein großes ding.....außer es sitzen die lagerschalen fest!


----------



## Freaky-D (10. Februar 2010)

@ bigfishwalli

Denk mal du hast nen "normalen" Lagerschlüssel. Hat ich bei 1. Mal auch irre Probleme. Nimm dir nen Rohr o.ä., steckst auf den Lagerschlüssel und zieh mal kräftig dran. Sofern es die richtige Richtung ist, lösen sich die Schalen auch bei entsprechender Anstrengung. 
Btw. mein Hebel ist nen guten Meter lang. Ich benutz dafür immer son Stück von nem alten Reifenbaum, ist nen quadratisches Stahlprofil und wie gesagt gut 1m lang. Funzt einwandfrei.
Und wie oben schon erwähnt, beim Einbau gut fetten!


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Februar 2010)

Tretlager fetten ist nötig! Da drin sammelt sich dreck, und der wird in kürze anfangen zu knacken. Wenn das bei dir niiie passiert, dann wirst auch nicht besonders viel bei scheiss weetter fahren!

Wie schon gesagt wurde: Hebel+Frühstück


----------



## rabidi (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo ihr Stereo-Treter!
Möchte mich mal kurz vorstellen, mein Name ist Ralph, komme aus Luxemburg, bike schon etliche Jahre und im Moment hacke ich mit nem Commencal Meta6 durch die heimischen Wälder. Nach 2 Cubes (Analog und Ams) fahre ich jetzt mein zweites Commencal (vorher Meta 5)

Jetzt hab ich für meine Frau (fährt aktuell ein Cube Ams Wls) bei Bikepalast einen Stereo-Rahmen 16" von 2009 für 333 Euros ergattert. Dieser wird nun in den nächsten Wochen aufgebaut. 
Falls Interesse besteht würde ich den Aufbau Schritt für Schritt dokumentieren. Das Bike soll für die Sommermonate fertig sein, der Aufbau wird teils aus gebrauchten Teilen, teils aus neuen Teilen sein.

Bisher ist klar dass es ne getravelte RS Lyrik SoloAir (140mm) zu Einsatz kommt (kennt jemand die max. Einbaulänge fürs Stereo?)
Dann kommt von meinem alten Bike ne Xt Kurbel 22/32/Bash, Magura Louise Bremse, Slx Schaltwerk, Lx Shifter... .

Besorgen muss ich jetzt noch:
Laufräder mit x-12 hinten und 20mm vorne (sollten weiss sein)
x-12 Achse
Steuersatz
34.9 -> 27.2 Shim für die Gravity Dropper (ist in Usa bestellt)
Umwerfer (E-type für 2009?)
Ist immer wieder schön ein neues Bike aufzubauen 
Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## fatz (12. Februar 2010)

@daniel07
bei dem schwarzen 09er 16" stereo, von dem ich neulich das flaschenhalterfoto gepostet 
hab ist die untere flaschenhalterschraube 24cm von der tretlagermitte weg.

weil ich immer wieder danach gefragt werd: noch n foto von meinem 06er stereo mit lyrik


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Februar 2010)

rabidi schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Stereo-Treter!
> 
> 
> Bisher ist klar dass es ne getravelte RS Lyrik SoloAir (140mm) zu Einsatz kommt (kennt jemand die max. Einbaulänge fürs Stereo?)
> ...



Bei 09 sind es noch 140  also offiziell..... wie man an fatz´s beispiel sieht geht theoretisch auch gut mehr!


----------



## rabidi (12. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Bei 09 sind es noch 140  also offiziell..... wie man an fatz´s beispiel sieht geht theoretisch auch gut mehr!



Danke für die Antwort! Dann passt die Lyrik mit 140mm ja perfekt, ist dann nur noch leicht höher als ne 140er Revelation.
Jetzt gehts aber erst mal zum Schifahren, danach darf der Frühling kommen!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## fatz (13. Februar 2010)

@rabidi:
ich wuerd keine nicht absenkbare gabel in ein stereo schrauben. eine  getravelte lyrik solo air ist 
m.e. ein kompletter schmarrn. schwer und trozdem nur 140mm. und dann nicht absenkbar. na durch das
gewicht bleibt wenigstens das vorderrad besser unten.
ich bin mit meiner stahlfeder u-turn lyrik sehr zufrieden. um ein vielfaches besseres ansprechen,
als alle luftgabeln die ich je gefahren bin und sie ist auch nur 40g schwerer als die 2step. 

aber absenkbar muss eine gabel in so einem rad sein, ausser du willst nur bergab fahren, aber 
dazu hat's dann zuwenig federweg.


----------



## Curston1976 (13. Februar 2010)

Aber lieber keine Absenkfunktion als das U-Turn System von RS. Bei meiner Fox RlC ist das ein kurzer Handgriff der nicht stört aber dieses Hoch und runterschrauben kannste echt knicken, vor allem während der Fahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (13. Februar 2010)

Curston1976 schrieb:


> Aber lieber keine Absenkfunktion als das U-Turn System von RS. Bei meiner Fox RlC ist das ein kurzer Handgriff der nicht stört aber dieses Hoch und runterschrauben kannste echt knicken, vor allem während der Fahrt



kommt drauf an wo du faehrst. ich fahr eigentlich nur in den alpen, da ich direkt an deren 
rand wohne und wenn du auf einer tour 2-3 mal rauf- und runterschraubst ist das schon ok.
im mittelgebirge, wo's alle daumlang rauf und wieder runter geht nervt's sicherlich.
runterschrauben geht uebrigens waehrend der fahrt recht gut. rauf nicht.

hier kommst auch ohne absenken nirgens rauf.


----------



## m.rr (13. Februar 2010)

Ich finde auch, dass das mit dem rauf und runter schrauben in der Praxis nicht so wirklich das Problem ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2010)

Da schliesse ich mich auch an. Durch die "alte" 36 in meinem rad, habe ich auch eine talasabsenkung, die genauso wie das RS system runter und hoch geschraubt werden muss. nun ja, wenn man halt immer seine paar hundert höhenmeter hochkurbelt, oben umzieht, protektoren, sattel runter, etc. dann is das kein problem die gabel noch zu vertstellen


----------



## fatz (14. Februar 2010)

eben, soviel zeit muss sein. wir sind ja beim biken und nicht auf der flucht.


----------



## Ryo (14. Februar 2010)

Ich möcht mir - nach mehreren blauen " Spuren" am Bauch- ne absenkbare Sattelstütze  zulegen. Würdet ihr eher zu ner Crankbros Joplin oder ner Kindshock raten? Ich möchte eigentlich schon 100mm haben, 75mm erscheinen mir fast etwas wenig. Und mein äh irgendwie steh ich grad auf der Leitung, ich find nur 30er und 31er Durchmesser aber das Stereo hat doch n 34er? Wo ist mein Paul?^^


----------



## fatz (14. Februar 2010)

soweit ich weiss geht da nix ohne adapter auf 34.9


----------



## Ryo (14. Februar 2010)

Es gibt da Adapter? Ah okay jetzt ist die Leitung wieder frei


----------



## Unze77 (14. Februar 2010)

jep...

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p2009_Zubehoer-Sattelstuetzenadapter.html


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Februar 2010)

Kindshock hat sich bei nem Kumpel dieses jahr ganz gut bewährt. aber so richtig ahnung hab ich in dem beeich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (14. Februar 2010)

servus leute, bin jetz auch unter die stereo fahrer gegangen hab gestern beim hÃ¤ndler mein stereo the one 09 fÃ¼r 1900 â¬ abgeholt. isn verdammt groÃer unterschied zum 125er... echt geil das teil!


----------



## thierlo (14. Februar 2010)

fahre seit 3 jahren speedball(Vorgänger der joplin) mit adapter und 75mm, ohne pflege bei 90kg keinerlei probleme, habe sogar überwiegend singletrailer dran...
Was anderes, was haltet ihr von einer Marzocchi all mountain 1 mit eta am Stereo?


----------



## fatz (15. Februar 2010)

thierlo schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von einer Marzocchi all mountain 1 mit eta am Stereo?


federweg? einbauhoehe?


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2010)

Soweit ich weiss 160, mit 32 er standrohren.
Naja, mal abgesehn davon, dass ich von MZ allgemein nicht mehr viel halte, denk ich, dass du vom prinzip her auf dem richtigen weg bist (160, absenkbar). Allerdings würd ich mir vll. eine mit dickerne standrohren holen (RS, FOX,..), denn den unterschied in sachen steifigkeit merkt man imens!


----------



## thierlo (15. Februar 2010)

ist für meine frau, hat 130-150mm fw, eta, schnellspanner, einbauhöhe weiss ich nicht, aber meine frau wiegt 58kg, stereo in 16 Zoll, habe selber eins in 18 zoll 2006 mit pike 454 mit 20mm achse, die braucht meine frau aber sicher nicht. gewichtsmässig liegen die mal so gleichauf... danke


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2010)

Aber (ja ich weiss..) vll. solltest du dir was aneres als ne MZ aussuchen...wenn ich mir das so durchlese, willst du wohl auch ein rad was läuft, und fertig, oder?!
Ich für meinen teil halte so ziemlich alle anderen marken für zuverlässiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (16. Februar 2010)

na, die all mountain 1 mit eta ist aus einer zeit wo mz noch ganz gut war. bin selber mal eine mx comp
gefahren. war eine richtig gute gabel fuer den preis.

kann man sicher in ein stereo einbauen. in deinem fall weiss ich halt nicht, wie deine frau fahrtechnisch
und konditionell drauf ist. wenn sie's gern mal n bissl krachen laesst wird sie mit der gabel vermutlich
spass haben. wenn sie nicht so ganz fit ist und sich beim rauffahren eh hart tut wird sie dich verfluchen.

sowas  wie meine lyrik wuerd ich meinem maedel nie ans rad schrauben. aus reinem selbstschutz. weil
erstens faehrt sie das ding nicht aus und zweitens haette sie deshalb keinen bock so einen brocken
den berg raufzutreten obwohl sie eine hammerkondition hat.

also: technisch ja, psychologisch musst du selber wissen.

nochwas: weil wir da die ganze zeit von solch langen gabeln reden:  dass damit die garantie weg ist, sollte klar sein.


----------



## daniel07 (16. Februar 2010)

@thierlo. bau ihr doch auch ne pike ein. funzt gut, reicht vom FW ,ist zwar etwas schwerer als ne AM von MZ, aber besser und dank 20mm auch steifer. und wenn unbedingt MZ und eta, dann doch bitte Z1 Light ETA. ist ne top gabel und fast unkaputtbar.


----------



## thierlo (16. Februar 2010)

danke andi3001fatzunddaniel07, finde die argumente durchaus einleuchtend ( bis auf den mz hass), wir haben noch ne 2007er 66 ata, die im tandem einwandfrei und ohne spirenzchen ihren dienst tut, die pike ist auch sahne... das gute ist, ich könnte einfach all mountain und pike jeweils mit den laufrädern tauschen, da sind alle möglichkeiten offen.


----------



## daniel07 (16. Februar 2010)

gegen 2007er MZs wird kaum einer was sagen. die sind doch nicht tot zu kriegen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Februar 2010)

Oke, nehme meinen "mz-hass" (bedingt)zurück....Die 07er sind nochg top, hatte ich nicht bedacht-...mir war im kopf nur noch die letzte zeit, also 08er kartuschen, und so geschichten...

Musst uns mal aufklären, wie deine frau so fährt. Denn ne 140er wird allein vom prinzip her immer n stück integrierter im rad sein, als ne 150,160, ect.. Klar, der unterschied ist nicht so riesig..aber wenn man mit 140 locker auskommt, wäre es vll. doch ne überlegung wert, so eine anzuschaffen. (stichwort kletterfähigkeit,..). (es sei denn du hast die gabel natürlich schon )


----------



## fatz (16. Februar 2010)

wegen der kletterfaehigkeit isses gar nicht mal so, aber so ein brummer wiegt halt dann doch ein bissl 
mehr. wenn man das teil dann nicht beim runterfahren ausnutzt, fehlt meist das verstaendnis, das 
mehrgewicht raufzutreten. was auch ziemlich logisch ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Februar 2010)

klar. logisch!...
Aber die kletterfähigkeit wird ja trotzdem in irgend ner art schlechter. Stereo bergauf, vorallem steil geht nur mit abgesenkter gabel. da die aber automatisch schon höher baut, bist auch mit abgesenkter gabel höher, und hasts somit schwerer. (klar, wie geschrieben nicht die welt.., aber dennoch spürbar)


----------



## thierlo (16. Februar 2010)

also, meine frau fährt eigentlich ganz gut, hinterrad in serpentinen umsetzen natürlich nicht, und größere stufen sind wie für die mehrzahl aller biker auch ein stopschild. bergauf fährt sie mir meistens weg, das mehrgewicht der mz ist also durchaus mit hintergedanken behaftet... im ernst, bergauf haben wirs nicht eilig, eigentlich haben wirs überhaupt nicht eilig. die leute, die u-turn nervig finden, kann ich schon mal garnicht verstehen, wenn ich oben bin mach ich gerne eine pause, und wenn es immer auf und ab geht lasse ich es bei der pike halt auf 120mm . auf die eta funktion der mz habe ich so ein bischen meine hoffnung gelegt, ich denke, die 30mm restfederweg reichen gut, eine bergziege ist das stereo eh nicht.


----------



## daniel07 (17. Februar 2010)

naja restfederweg bei ner ETA ist eher so wie motioncontrol zu, gate halb auf bei der pike. federt also nicht wirklich. hatte an meinem alten bike ne 2008er 55 ETA (die nach der 1. Rep. anstandslos ihren dienst geleistet hat) und habe die funktion geliebt,aber von komfort keine spur.


----------



## coastalwolf (20. Februar 2010)

Da es hier immer wieder Fragen zum Gewicht der Rahmen gibt, hier mal ein Update für ein 09er Stereo in 22 Zoll. 

Gewicht inklusive Dämpfer, Leitungsführungen und Steuersatz: 3477g.

Superlock und X-12 sind nicht berücksichtigt.

Grüße
HellDriver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxl_w (22. Februar 2010)

blöde Frage, aber wo bekommt man ein Stereo The One um 1900??? 
Lg


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Februar 2010)

bei dem händler deines vertrauens, ders noch stehen hat 
Ich bin da anti-internet-komplettradkauf


----------



## icube (22. Februar 2010)

ganz genau! erst wollte er 2000 â¬ dann noch bisl gehandelt und schon wars n`huni weniger !


----------



## powderliner (24. Februar 2010)

Moin Stereo Gemeinde ich hab gestern mal die ersten Meter mit meinem Stereo hintermich gebracht. Mein Hinterbau spricht super an jedoch habe ich wohl zuwenig Luft drin für meine ca. 80Kg
Was für Drücke bei welchem Gewicht fahrt ihr denn so in eurem Rp23?


----------



## fatz (24. Februar 2010)

@powderliner:
die druecke von anderen werden dir nicht viel helfen, das haengt ziemlich vom fahrstil ab. stell einfach
auf 15% sag ein und wenn du merkst, dass du zu oft an den anschlag kommst pump ein wenig mehr rein.
ich bin mittlerweile bei ca. 10% sag.


----------



## powderliner (24. Februar 2010)

Bin beim sag momentan etwa bei ca. 20% also mal ein wenig mehr druck drauf.


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Februar 2010)

Hey, das is geschmackssache!

Ich war auch immer von ca 20% ausgegangen. Aber irgendwie hats mir nie so richtig gepasst. dann war ende sommer (09) und es kam der Andi (von Cube) zu uns mal wieder inen laden. wir haben geredet, und der hat von cube seite aus gesagt, dass 20% viel viel viel zu viel SAG wären.
Er hats mir schllüssig und einfach erklärt:

-das erste Drittel: ausgleich von kleinen unebenheiten. Daher sehr weich und degressiv

-das zweite Drittel: ausgleich, bzw. ansprechen bei schlägen und bissl gröberen unebenheiten. von daher recht gut nutzbar und somit linear

-das letzte Drittel: ausgleich von groben schlägen, usw. (also das, was man bei drops, und großen steinen braucht)..nach hinten immer härter, also progressiv.

Soweit alles klar. Aber jetzt kommt der SAG ins spiel: Der krallt sich mit den 20% bereits einen großteil des ersten drittels! Und vob daher kann dein hinterbau dann nicht mehr so fein ansprechen, und wirkt von daher allgeiemn gröber. Und das ist der punkt. Je mehr sag, desto weier sitzt du im federweg, und desto näher kommst du dem progressiven bereich!
Also hab ich den sag reduziert (auf ou..weiß gar nicht mehr.) ca. 8-15% sowas..also allgemein eher rrecht kleiner sag.

Das ergebnis war, dass ich bergauf ein sehr gut abgestimmtes rad hatte, und bergab trotzdem den federweg voll ausgenutzt habe! --> GUT!
Zur zeit hab ich allerdings zu viel, bzw. nen größeren sag (bin fast an den 30!). Habs wohll im winterr, beim dämpferzerlegen nicht so genau genommen. War aber bei dem schnee relativ egal. war eh nicht viel mit Hinterbau

Also von mir her bekommst den tip tendenziell mal weniger sag zu probieren (was allerdings nicht so wie bei nem großteill der hobbybiker, zu nem fast starren hinterbau führen sollte!)
Aber im endeffekt:
Ausprobieren!! 

Achja: Alle, die immer zweifeln, ob der reifen nun am Hinterbau passt...Bei den rädern bis einschließlich 2008 geht sogar ne dicke 2.35er mary rrein.. dami9t hätte ich nicht gerechnet!
Also ist am stereo wohl alles fahrbar was es so gibt (mal 2.5er marry-monster und co ausgenommen)


----------



## Ryo (24. Februar 2010)

Öh du ich bin letztens  zwangsweise nen Tag mit nem andren VR gefahren, das war ne 2,5 marry^^ War zwar sakrisch eng in der Talas, aber ging.


----------



## powderliner (24. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hey, das is geschmackssache!
> 
> Ich war auch immer von ca 20% ausgegangen. Aber irgendwie hats mir nie so richtig gepasst. dann war ende sommer (09) und es kam der Andi (von Cube) zu uns mal wieder inen laden. wir haben geredet, und der hat von cube seite aus gesagt, dass 20% viel viel viel zu viel SAG wären.
> Er hats mir schllüssig und einfach erklärt:
> ...




Dank dir Andi für die ausführliche beschreibung. Werd mich mal Probieren meine letzten Fully Erfahrungen sind ne weile her und damals an Junior T und Stahlfederdämpfer gabs nicht viel einzustellen.
War damals auch viel aufm Königsstuhl unterwegs... hat sich ja einiges getan wie ich gesehen habe. Wohne leider nicht mehr in Rhein-Neckar und hier gibts leider nicht so ne schöne strecke... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Februar 2010)

hehe ja hat sich schon bissi was getan. aber momentan sind se wiedermal am zerstören da oben 
Aber wie gesagt, probiers aus, und dann scheibste mal deine ergebnisse. Wenn de mal hier im raum bist, zeig ich dir wieviel sich so getan hat 

@Ryo: Ich sprach ja auch vom hinterrad  Vorne geht die 2.5er mit meiner 36 denk ich ganz gut


----------



## Ryo (24. Februar 2010)

Oh sry, nich zwischen den Zeilen gelesen
Wie ist eigentlich die Geo mit den 160 vorne? Noch gut fahrbar oder schon an der Grenze? (ich komm schonwieder auf dumme Gedanken^^)


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Februar 2010)

alles noch top fahrbahr. ALLERDINGS: Absenkbar sollte sein!
und für ausführliche argumente musst hier nur mal n paar seiten zurückblättern


----------



## powderliner (25. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hehe ja hat sich schon bissi was getan. aber momentan sind se wiedermal am zerstören da oben
> Aber wie gesagt, probiers aus, und dann scheibste mal deine ergebnisse. Wenn de mal hier im raum bist, zeig ich dir wieviel sich so getan hat
> 
> @Ryo: Ich sprach ja auch vom hinterrad  Vorne geht die 2.5er mit meiner 36 denk ich ganz gut



Mal schauen leider ist unser Heimaturlaub kontingent dieses Jahr durch Weiterbildung sehr knapp. und wenn man dann mal in Rhein-Main ist wirds ziemlich schnell stressig da ja familie und freunde einen sehen wollen. aber vielleicht lässt sichs ja doch mal einrichten, würd mich dann bei dir melden.


----------



## icube (26. Februar 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjkE85n-1ac"]YouTube- CUBE BIKES Riva Bike Festival 2009 Andre Wagenknecht[/ame]

gerade entdeckt mit dem stereo geht ja so einiges!


----------



## Curston1976 (26. Februar 2010)

Hehe, ist das nicht Olaf Schubert???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (26. Februar 2010)

von der Stimme her kommt's gut hin  bissl mehr Haare hatter aber. 

Aber ich denke mit nem Stereo geht noch einiges mehr. 
A bissl Federweg hat's dann scho  und der Limitierende Faktor (eigene Erfahrung) ist doch eh der Fahrer


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Februar 2010)

icube schrieb:


> gerade entdeckt mit dem stereo geht ja so einiges!




Hehe kuhl, ich dacht schon, ich wär der einzige der dem ding das zurtaut, und es auch ausnutzt
Kann ich auf jedenfallbestätigen, dass das Stereo solchen Einsätzzen trotzen kanN!

Brille, Rad, fast der selbe Helm...achja, der mensch hat stiel (*selbst auf die schulter klopf*......sagmal stinkts hier?!)


----------



## icube (26. Februar 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Aber ich denke mit nem Stereo geht noch einiges mehr.
> A bissl Federweg hat's dann scho  und der Limitierende Faktor (eigene Erfahrung) ist doch eh der Fahrer



naja hab das schöne teil erst seit 2 wochen, hab davor n`ams 125 gefahren
hab daher leider noch keine erfahrungen mit dem stereo!  
aber im video fährt er ja ein "enduro" rennen und das heist ja schon mal was wenn ers mit nem stereo fährt!


----------



## fatz (26. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hehe kuhl, ich dacht schon, ich wär der einzige der dem ding das zurtaut, und es auch ausnutzt


vergiss das mal so schnell wie's dir eingefallen ist 


> Brille, Rad, fast der selbe Helm...achja, der mensch hat stiel


dann schreib stil doch mal ohne e 
dann klappt's auch mit herrn duden


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Februar 2010)

is mir im nachhinein dann auch aufgefallen
War ne harte woche 

zum ersten :


----------



## derAndre (26. Februar 2010)

icube schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjkE85n-1acgerade entdeckt mit dem stereo geht ja so einiges!


Ja mit dem Stereo kann man wirklich gut bergauf fahren! Das glaubt man kaum, wenn man es nicht selbst erlebt hat. Schade die anschließende Abfahrt im Video Fahrrad und Fahrer kaum fordert, denn da geht noch viel mehr


----------



## Tintera (26. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...achja, der mensch hat stiel...



woher weißt du das denn???

sorry, der mußte sein....


----------



## frogbite (26. Februar 2010)

icube schrieb:


> gerade entdeckt mit dem stereo geht ja so einiges!



Klar geht mit dem Stereo einiges! Leider ist danach meistens gleich ein kompletter Lagerwechsel angesagt ;-)

Nix für ungut, ich hab mein Stereo trotzdem lieb.

F.B.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Februar 2010)

Öhm naja, über 9000km lager find ich sehr akzeptabel!!!!!
Ich habe sie also 9tsd kilometer bei hartem (!) einsatz gefahren, egal bei welchem wetter! Ich für meinen teil kann mich da  nicht vbeschweren!


----------



## fatz (26. Februar 2010)

@andi: bei mir genauso. seit 06 im harten einsatz und immer noch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Februar 2010)

top  wievile kilomter?


----------



## fatz (26. Februar 2010)

weiss ned genau. meine hac's leben deutlich kuerzer wie meine bikes. 10000 sollten's schon sein


----------



## frogbite (26. Februar 2010)

gestrichen.


----------



## frogbite (26. Februar 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich habe sie also 9tsd kilometer bei hartem (!) einsatz gefahren, egal bei welchem wetter! Ich für meinen teil kann mich da  nicht vbeschweren!



Glückwunsch! Mein Dämpferlager hat ohne Drops u.ä. keine 2000 km gehalten.

F.B.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Februar 2010)

dämpferlager? (= dämpferbuchse?)

Wenn es die sein sollte: Das wiederum is normal.


----------



## fatz (26. Februar 2010)

jo, hab bei meiner unteren daempferbuchse ein 0.1mm-blech reingefummelt. seitdem fast kein spiel mehr. 
muss mir mal was passendes bauen lassen.


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Februar 2010)

Hi,

bei einem Händler in meiner nähreren Umgebung steht noch ein Cube Stereo The One 18" in milky orange rum (2008/neu).

Was sollte man dafür maximal noch Zahlen? 
Wenn ich hier manchmal lese das schon 2009er Stereos für 1900,- weggehen
dann denke ich da müsste ja noch was drinn sein zum 2008er.

Was meint ihr ?

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Februar 2010)

Das Rad hat ja mal 2500 euro gekostet. Demzufolge würde ich auch so um die 1900 oder evtl. noch 100-200 weniger zahlen (+ vll. nen helm, oder so). viel mehr geht "beim händler nebenan" nicht, denn der will ja schließlich EK+ wenigsten en bissl was! 

(Und mal unter uns: nur weils 08 is, ises nicht schlechter (klar, du kannst den preis drücken ), aber ich finde das "urstereo" besser als das neue, sorry..(und nicht nur weil ichs selbst fahr!))


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Februar 2010)

Ja mir ist schon klar das der Händler es nicht verschenken will 
Und schlechter ist es auch keinesfalls.

Mir gefällt das milky orange richtig richtig gut beim 08er Stereo

Den einzigsten Nachteil beim 08er sehe ich in an dem noch nicht vorhanden X12 System. 

Naja mal sehen ich werd wohl mal verhandeln gehen was noch so drinn ist.
Evtl ja ein Eimer Dot4 und ein Entlüftungskit für die Formula


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Februar 2010)

ich find durch die ( in meinen augen) bergaborientiertere position macht das 08er den nachteil wieder gut!...von daher.

wie weit isn der höndler bereits unten?


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Februar 2010)

Jetzt will er noch 1899 haben... also ohne große Verhandelei.
Finde ich aber noch etwas viel, da es 2 Jahre im sonnigen Schaufenster steht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Februar 2010)

ja. was für umme dazu (helm, entlüftungskit, whatever) und evtl. noch nen 100er oder 2 sollte gehn!


----------



## RW_Eddy (3. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe im Stereo 2010 Thread folgende Frage zum 2010er Stereo gestellt:



RW_Eddy schrieb:


> *Hallo,
> 
> hat hier Jemand schon ein 2010er Stereo und kann mal nachsehen welche Voreinstellung der RP23 Boostvalve Dämpfer hat ?
> 
> ...




evtl weiss hier jemand mehr...... LG


----------



## pinocchi0 (4. März 2010)

fährt jemand die dt xpw1600 felgen mit den 2.25 alberts? passen die noch auf die felge ?

ps: meine natürlich wie gut sie auf die felge passen? gerade noch oder sehr gut. :x


----------



## NexusMP (4. März 2010)

moin leute^^
ich besitze mein stereo erst seit etwa einem monat und hatte vorher noch keine erfahrung mit mtb's. ich hätte mal eine frage zum dämpfer: ist es normal, dass die losbrechkraft relativ hoch ist und die federung danach ziehmlich weich? eigentlich sagt man ja, dass durch normales "sitzen" der dämpfer um 1/5 des gesamtfederweges eintauchen sollte. bei mir passiert das nicht, da das losbrechmoment relativ groß ist. grund dafür war, dass (wenn ich den dämpfer nicht soweit aufpumpe) der federweg schnell ausgereizt war, zumal ich nicht über sooo große bodenunebenheiten gefahren bin. ich meine mal ein kleiner treppenabsatz wird der dämpfer doch mitmachen ohne 90% des federweges zu nutzen, oder?
ich weis halt nicht, wie der dämpfer aufgebaut ist. ich dachte eigentlich, dass der widerstand steigt, je weiter der dämpfer eingefedert ist?? ist das der trugschluss? sackt ein dämpfer nunmal schnell durch, wenn das losbrechmoment erreicht ist? (bitte nicht falsch verstehen: der dämpfer ist bisher noch nie durchgeschlagen. aber ich mache mir halt sorgen, was passiert, wenn man mal einen kleinen sprung macht, wenn der so schon schnell mal 80-95% erreicht??)

für schnelle antworten wäre ich dankbar, da ich heute meine letzten klausuren schreibe und morgen mein stereo endlich richtig fahren kann^^ und da noch ein kleiner besuch beim händler ansteht, könnte ich dort gleich den dämpfer reparieren lassen, falls die funktion wirklich nicht so sein sollte, wie sie bei mir ist...
greez, Malte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (4. März 2010)

@nexusmp:
zum einen ist das evtl. eine einstellungssache (da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, weil mein 06er stereo
den alten rp3 hat), aber wenn du, wie du sagst, keine ahnung von mtbs hast, hast du vermutlich den daempfer
nicht geschmiert. mach mal immer vor dem fahren n paar tropfen wd40 oder brunox drauf und probier's nochmal.
ausserdem braucht das seine zeit bis sich die dichtungen einlaufen. gilt uebrigens beides auf fuer die gabel.


----------



## MeaCulpa (4. März 2010)

@NexusMP: Bei mir ist es auch so. Es wäre allerdings mal Interessant zu wissen, wie schwer du bist und mit wieviel Druck du im Dämpfer unterwegs bist.
Ich werde meinen Dämpfer vermutlich zum Tuning wegschicken (ist momentan auf "Low" getunt) vermutlich ist es bei dir das selbe.


----------



## nullstein (4. März 2010)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> fährt jemand die dt xpw1600 felgen mit den 2.25 alberts? passen die noch auf die felge ?
> 
> ps: meine natürlich wie gut sie auf die felge passen? gerade noch oder sehr gut. :x



Ich hab auch den XPW1600 LRS und fahre 2,4er FA. Ist definitiv fahrbar.


----------



## derAndre (4. März 2010)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> fährt jemand die dt xpw1600 felgen mit den 2.25 alberts? passen die noch auf die felge ?
> 
> ps: meine natürlich wie gut sie auf die felge passen? gerade noch oder sehr gut. :x



Der Theorie nach sind die 19mm zu schmal für 2,4 Reifen. In der Praxis habe ich noch keine Probleme mit den 2.4er FA gehabt. Man sollte sie nur nicht mit deutlich zu wenig druck fahren. Die 2,25 werden also wunderbar passen.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. März 2010)

pinocchi0 schrieb:


> fährt jemand die dt xpw1600 felgen mit den 2.25 alberts? passen die noch auf die felge ?
> 
> ps: meine natürlich wie gut sie auf die felge passen? gerade noch oder sehr gut. :x



So 2,25 kannst du bedenkenlos auf der Felge von 19mm fahren.Alles was über 2.25 geht ist grenzwertig ,da der Reifen dann eigendlich zu breit für die Felge ist .Er sieht dann aus wie ein Balonreifen ,und kippt dann in Schräglage viel schneller  .Außerdem kannst nicht mit wenig Reifendruck fahren ,da es dann passieren kann das der Reifen von der Felge rutscht.Und bei viel druck haste überhaupt kein vernümpftiges Fahrverhalten mehr. Wenn breite Reifen dann auch breite Felgen ,damit du das potenzial der Reifen auch ausschöpfen kannst. Gruss


----------



## Fränki__ (4. März 2010)

Ich fahre den 2.4er Albert mit 2bar auf der Felge, ich selbst wiege 95kg.
Der Reifen ist mir noch nie von der Felge gerutscht, auch merke ich keine Nachteile bei schnelleren Kurvenfahrten mit erhöhter Schräglage.

Ich kann mich noch an die Diskussionen hier im Forum vor einem Jahr erinnern, bezgl. der Felge auf dem Stereo - bevor dieses überhaupt bei einem Händler stand.
Viele haben vorab die Felge und auch Cube "verteufelt" da die Felge von DT nur für max 2.3" breite Reifen zugelassen ist. 
Irgendwie hat sich das ganze Thema egalisiert - oder?

Klar hat Wurzelhoppser mit seiner Aussage recht, aber irgendwann sollte man auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen und sich selbst überlegen welches Rad man fährt und/ oder braucht - kleine Anspielung auf die Stereos mit einer eingebauten Fox 36  

So und jetzt könnt Ihr auf mich einprügeln


----------



## derAndre (4. März 2010)

Fränki schrieb:


> Ich fahre den 2.4er Albert mit 2bar auf der Felge, ich selbst wiege 95kg.
> Der Reifen ist mir noch nie von der Felge gerutscht, auch merke ich keine Nachteile bei schnelleren Kurvenfahrten mit erhöhter Schräglage.
> 
> Ich kann mich noch an die Diskussionen hier im Forum vor einem Jahr erinnern, bezgl. der Felge auf dem Stereo - bevor dieses überhaupt bei einem Händler stand.
> ...



Nix prügel. Ich fahre den FA auch mit 2 bar. Bei Schnee sogar noch weniger und bin noch mal 10 kg schwerer als Du. Das passt schon alles. Trotzdem werde ich mir, wenn ich Felgen schrotte, was breiteres einbauen.


----------



## NexusMP (4. März 2010)

@ fatz: danke schonmal. also brunox-gabeldeo hatte ich vor zwei fahren eigentlich drauf gemacht. ich werde es aber für die nächste fahrt testen, ob es dann besser läuft..

@ meaculpa: wenn es unterschiedliche tunigeinstellungen gibt, vermute ich, dass es bei mir auch auf low ist. wir können ja gerne nochmal per pn drüber reden (zB wo du den dämpfer zum tuning schickst und ob es etwas gebracht hat)

greez, Malte


----------



## fatz (4. März 2010)

NexusMP schrieb:


> @ fatz: danke schonmal. also brunox-gabeldeo hatte ich vor zwei fahren eigentlich drauf gemacht. ich werde es aber für die nächste fahrt testen, ob es dann besser läuft..



vor 2 jahren bringt nur vor 2 jahren was. am besten vor jeder tour ein paar tropfen drauf,
auf der dichtung rumlaufen lassen, kurz einfedern. evtl dreck abwischen und gut. macht
gerade bei luftdaempfern bzw -gabeln einen riesen unterschied.


----------



## nullstein (4. März 2010)

Naja...hier scheiden sich die Geister! Wozu Brunox? Wenn die Gabel vernünftig genutzt wird, schmieren sich die Standrohre sowie Abstreifringe von allein. Standrohre sowie Ringe trocken und sauber halten reicht aus. Brunox ist völlig überteuerte Kraut-und-Rüben-Suppe (in meinen Augen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (4. März 2010)

@ NexusMP:
Die Plattform (ProPedal) hast du ausgeschaltet? Hrt sich für mich so an als wäre ggf. das ProPedal aktiviert. 


@ Felgenbreitendiskussion:
Bei 2 Bar sind die 19mm Felgen problemlos, je weiter runter man mim Druck geht desto größer werden die "Probleme". Ich (knapp über 80kg) konnte den 2.35er MuddyMary auf ner DT 4.2 (19mm innen) unter ca. 1,6-1,7 Bar nichtmehr wirklich gut fahren bzw. es wurde halt schwamming. Das geht mit den Flow Felgen (23mm) die ich im Moment drauf habe völlig problemlos und der Reifen hat noch nen "satten" Halt. Die Probleme tauchten auch vorallem in wirklich langsamen verblockten Passagen auf wo der Reifen häufiger quer zum Laufrad belastet wurde und das evtl. auch durch die Konzentration aufs Fahren deutlicher durchkam als wenns irgendwo schneller runterging (da musst ich zwecks Durchschlagschutz meistens eh mehr Druck fahren). 

Wenn einen nichts stört => Thema ignorieren. Wenn "irgendwas schwammig ist" => drüber nachdenken obs die schmalen Felgen sein könnten.


----------



## fatz (4. März 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Brunox ist völlig überteuerte Kraut-und-Rüben-Suppe (in meinen Augen).



ich nehm fast immer wd40. ist billiger. alle meine gabeln gingen mit der suppe deutlich
besser. bei daempfern macht's nicht ganz so viel aus, weil du da noch eine uebersetzung
durch den umlenkhebel hast. wenn du trocken und geschmiert nicht unterscheiden kannst,
stimmt m.e. was an der einstellung nicht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. März 2010)

Ich schmiere meine Dichtungen nicht! Ich mache 1-2 mal im Jahr nen Luftkammerservice an meinem Dämpfer, so dass ich die Dichtungen automatisch mit vaseline und so was behandel! Von daher ist das effektiver als Brunoxx! Und die gabel hat auch genug eigenschmierung! Braucht man nicht unbedingt (kann man aber trzd. machen )...


Und Fränki: Recht hast (eigtl.)....(auf deine "anspielung" bezogen )
ABER: Ich hab das rad nu bissl über zwei jahre, und bin viel mit dem ding gefahren. und so im laufe der zeit hat sich mein stil mit dem rad immer mehr auf bergab eigestellt. Und naja, so mit der Zeit hilft einem da halt schon ne DICKERE  (!) Gabel! (auf die paar mm kommts nämoluch gar nicht an )

(Klaro, wäre für mich ein fritzz besser; aber ich hab jetzt mit lagern und co soviel zeit und geld wieder reingesteckt, dass ich einfach bock auf dieses radel hab, ihm jetzt ein paar teilchen gönne und es noch min. eine saisson fahre!)


Reifen/Felgendiskussion: Ich fahre ja (momentan zumindest hinten) schon seit ner ewigkeit die Crossmax ST. Die haben auch nur 17mm Maulweite! Allerdings fahre ich nun seit nem Jahr auf den Felgen die MM in 2.35. Das täuscht! denn die sind tatsächlich wesentlich breiter als die 2.4er Alberts und so in etwa gleich anzusiedeln mit den 2.4er Bettys. Also alles in allem recht breit.
Und ich muss sagen es geht! Es funktioniert ganz gut, allerdings baut er halt recht hoch. Und alles was sich im unter 2 bar bereich aufhält ist auch bissl suboptimal! Merke ich zu zeit auch richtig:
Habe im Winter immer recht wenig druck drauf (was aber nicht auffiel, da eh nur schnee lag..) gehabt, und hab mir jetzt die Tage so um die 1,8 bar drauf gemacht. Im vergleich zur letzten saisson sind das immerhin fast 0,7bar unterschied! Aber heute hab ich gemerkt, warum ich immer soviel gefahren bin..Es schwimmt in kurven...und das recht spürbar.. Naja, neue felgen kommen, und dann is mit 27mm alles gut 
Achja wiege so um die 70-75kg...(je nach rucksack auch mal 78)


----------



## Curston1976 (4. März 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Naja...hier scheiden sich die Geister! Wozu Brunox? Wenn die Gabel vernünftig genutzt wird, schmieren sich die Standrohre sowie Abstreifringe von allein. Standrohre sowie Ringe trocken und sauber halten reicht aus. Brunox ist völlig überteuerte Kraut-und-Rüben-Suppe (in meinen Augen).



Na weils dann im Keller schön duftet


----------



## Fränki__ (5. März 2010)

@Andi: Welche Felgen hast Du denn bestellt? Oder hast Du einen komplett LRS geordert?


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. März 2010)

Ich hab dein Klischee voll bedient (also von wegen 36er fox) 
Es handlet sich um Mavic 729er Felgen, die so an und für sich was fürs richtig grobe sind! (eigtl. DH felgen) Werde mit dem ganzen Satz (440 naben) auf rund 2-2,2 kg (oder so) kommen. Ist nicht leicht, (und auch nicht sooo schwer) aber ich wollte einfach keine kompromisse machen.  und ist auch  nen gutes training so nen rad schnell hoch zu bewegen, gerade für marathon (alá ultra bike)vorbereitung oder was in der richtung. dieser plan ging bei mir letztes jahr schon auf 

(sind übrigens sogar erst ab 2.3er reifen empfohlen  --> Dafür bis 3.0 )


----------



## Fränki__ (5. März 2010)

...dann kannst Du wenigstens problemlos 3.0" dicke Gazzalodis aufziehen


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. März 2010)

oder so...


----------



## rODAHn (5. März 2010)

Habe meinem STEREO heute eine Fox Vanilla RL spendiert...

Geilomat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. März 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Habe meinem STEREO heute eine Fox Vanilla RL spendiert...
> 
> Geilomat!



Schick die Gabel ,aber die Bremsleitung ist falsch montiert.Kommt ihnen an der gabel vorbei nicht außen.
Hier mal ein Foto.




Gruss


----------



## rODAHn (5. März 2010)

Danke für den Tipp!
...das kam mir eh schon seltsam vor...


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. März 2010)

ähm nö!
Kannst du führen, wie du willst! Serienmäßig ist sie bei fast allen Bikes innen verlegt (miittlerweile). Allerdings bevorzuge ich die Verlegung aussen, aus den gründen, dass mit A kein problem mit matsch, etc. vorkommt, und B der Bogen "gesünder ist". Nachteil ist halt, dass die Leitung nicht durch das Standrohr geschützt ist. Dafür is innen aber der Bogen nicht so schön, und vieel matsch (und steine, wasser, salz, etc.) geht hat alles direkter auf die Leitung. 

Kannst also halten wie Du willst


----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ähm nö!
> Kannst du führen, wie du willst! Serienmäßig ist sie bei fast allen Bikes innen verlegt (miittlerweile). Allerdings bevorzuge ich die Verlegung aussen, aus den gründen, dass mit A kein problem mit matsch, etc. vorkommt, und B der Bogen "gesünder ist". Nachteil ist halt, dass die Leitung nicht durch das Standrohr geschützt ist. Dafür is innen aber der Bogen nicht so schön, und vieel matsch (und steine, wasser, salz, etc.) geht hat alles direkter auf die Leitung.
> 
> Kannst also halten wie Du willst



Muß ich dir wiedersprechen.Die Leitung ist außen eben sowenig geschützt wie ihnen . Und Salz Matsch usw kommt immer an die Leitung.Und in all den Jahren wo ich Bike ist bis dato noch nie eine Leitung aus den oben genanten Gründen kaputt gegangen.Gruss


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. März 2010)

na gut. Mir ist auch noch keine kaputt gegangen. Klar kommen irgendwelche Sachen (matsch,..) auch von aussen dran. Aber letztlich ists doch relativ egal ob innen, oder aussen?!

(Optisch find ichs letztlich innen irgendwie nicht so schön als aussen - aber hier kommen wieder in den bereich geschmackssache!)


----------



## jan84 (6. März 2010)

Außen ist die Chance halt größer dass sich wenns dumm läuft irgendwie ein Ast oÄ zwischen Leitung und Tauchrohr einfädelt. Denke das ist die größte Gefahr bei Leitung außen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (6. März 2010)

Moin zusammen,

hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wo ich ein Handbuch bzw. die Specs zu meinem 2008er Stereo Rahmen finde?
Hätte gerne eine Übersicht zu diversen Maßen etc meines 20"er Rahmens...u.a. zwecks neuer Gabel und Schaftlänge etc

Danke vorab,
sappel :>


----------



## wurzelhoppser (6. März 2010)

sap schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wo ich ein Handbuch bzw. die Specs zu meinem 2008er Stereo Rahmen finde?
> Hätte gerne eine Übersicht zu diversen Maßen etc meines 20"er Rahmens...u.a. zwecks neuer Gabel und Schaftlänge etc
> ...



Cube Homepage meine da findest du deine Maße die du brauchst.


----------



## sap (6. März 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Cube Homepage meine da findest du deine Maße die du brauchst.



Also entweder ich bin betriebsblind oder dort sind eben nur die Maße vom aktuellen Modell. Da ich nicht weiß, wieviel sich von Modell zu Modell geändert hat, wäre mir eben die Geometrieangabe wie auf der Cube-Site lieb, aber eben zum 08er Modell...


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. März 2010)

Ne, auf der Cube Seite ist immer nur aktuelles und vorheriges jahr zusehen gewesen. (zumindest wüsste ich nichts anderes!)

aber so auf die schnelle:
http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Cube/det/cubegeo6.htm


Achja: Von 08 zu 09 hat sich so ziemlich jedes maß geändert - von daher ist das auf der cube-page nicht mehr zu gebrauchen


----------



## sap (6. März 2010)

TOP 
Genau das habe ich gesucht, danke!


----------



## pedale3 (8. März 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Habe meinem STEREO heute eine Fox Vanilla RL spendiert...
> 
> Geilomat!




Hey,

wie fährt die sich am Stereo?
was haste dafür ausgegeben?
Link zum Händler?

/Pedale.


----------



## rODAHn (8. März 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wie fährt die sich am Stereo?
> was haste dafür ausgegeben?
> ...



Hi,

Die Vanilla fährt sich bombe!!!
Habe nur 299,- bei www.fun-Corner.de dafür bezahlt!
(Statt eigentlich 699,-!)

Sind sogar noch welche da!

LG


----------



## Curston1976 (8. März 2010)

So, hab mir auch erst mal eine bestellt Meine neue Pike steht ab jetzt zum Verkauf


----------



## pedale3 (9. März 2010)

Curston1976 schrieb:


> So, hab mir auch erst mal eine bestellt Meine neue Pike steht ab jetzt zum Verkauf



häh? Versteh ich nicht. Die PIKE soll doch Klasse sein.

...habe just bestellt.


----------



## Curston1976 (9. März 2010)

Die wiegt auch Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monkey10 (9. März 2010)

Curston1976 schrieb:


> Die wiegt auch Klasse



hmm.. naja, zugegeben ist die vanilla mit 1,91kg für eine stahlfedergabel mit dem federweg recht leicht. 

die pike 454 wiegt 2,281kg - hat aber dafür eine größere einbauhöhe und ein u-turn. somit die möglichkeit zu geometrieverstellung. find ich persönlich bei einem cube nicht von nachteil.

außerdem musst dir die vordere nabe von 20mm auf eine 15mm-steckachse umrüsten.

mir wär´s das ganze ehrlichgesagt nicht wert. die pike funktioniert bei mir super und wer auf leichtbar wert legt, ist bei cube mit seinen schweren rahmen sowieso bei der falschen adresse  .

aber andererseits machen neue fahrradteile immer spass, somit wünsch ich dir diesen auch mit deiner neuen fox gabel . außerdem würd mich ein vergleich der beiden 140mm-stahlfedergabeln interessieren!

LG


----------



## Totoxl (9. März 2010)

Ich habe ein Cube Stereo für meine Frau zusammen geschraubt.
Ein wenig low budget, aber fürs erste soll es so gehen.
Kurbel wird evtl. die Tage getauscht.
*Edit*: den Schmutzfänger habe ich runtergeschmissen.


----------



## derAndre (9. März 2010)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Cube Stereo für meine Frau zusammen geschraubt.
> Ein wenig low budget, aber fürs erste soll es so gehen.
> Kurbel wird evtl. die Tage getauscht.
> *Edit*: den Schmutzfänger habe ich runtergeschmissen.


Wenn die Sattelstütze LowBudget ist, dann will ich Highbudget gar nicht sehen  Mal im Ernst für die meisten und vor allem zu begin reicht lowbudget m.E. völlig aus. Den Schmutzfänger finde ich persönlich gar nicht schlecht, wenn er eh da ist. Geld würde ich aber nicht dafür ausgeben.


----------



## FWck (9. März 2010)

Ich würds auch so nehmen. 
Welche Gabel ist das?


----------



## nullstein (9. März 2010)

Die Farbe


----------



## Unze77 (9. März 2010)

Hab den Schmutzfänger bei mir auch drangelassen. Sieht vielleicht ned so toll aus, aber ist bei ner Schlammschlacht echt hilfreich.


----------



## Totoxl (10. März 2010)

Das ist eine Suntour Rux Single Crown 150mm. Die kostet zum Beispiel nicht die Welt, also von wegen Low Budgert und so, aber sie hat ein paar gute Eigenschaften.
Sie hat eine relativ hohes Einbaumaß, dadurch bekommt man einen flacheren Lenkwinkel.
Voraus gesetzt man möchte das. Wir haben hier keine Steilen Rampen von daher ist das nicht schlimm und im Bikepark ist der Winkel schon von Vorteil. Dann kann man sie eigentlich ganz gut abstimmen. Zugstufe, Druckstufe und als Federelement hat sie eine Stahlfeder/Luftkombination. Nachteil: sie könnte ein wenig leichter sein.


----------



## Curston1976 (10. März 2010)

Ich muss mal zwischendurch anmerken das mir das Stereo 08 besser lag als das 09 er Model. Hatte das 8er in 18 " und das 9er in 20", bin 183cm gross. Es ist ist nicht so Antriebsstark  ich es gewohnt war und die sitzposition ist auch gut gewählt. Hat noch jemand ähnliche Auffälligkeiten bemerkt?


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. März 2010)

Jap  
Geht mir genauso. Als ich das erste "neue" stereo aufgebaut hab, bn ichs gleichmal kurz ne runde durchn Ort gefahren. Und von der Geo her hats mir definitiv schlechter gefallen als mein eigenes 08er! Was bei den Cube - Fullys im oberen Federwegssegment auffällt ist, dass die allgemein länger und etwas, nun wie soll ich sagen, fast schon zu integriert geworden sind. Wenn ich beispielsweise das 2010er Fritzz mit meinem 08er Stereo (vorbau, stütze, sattell,... is ja alles ori. nur die gabel hat sich was die geo anbelangt geändert) vergleiche, dann ist sogar as fritzz länger! Ich sitz aufm eigenen Rad viel kompakter, und für meine begriffe sicherer.
Deine Vortirebskraft müsste sich aber eigtl. verbessert haben... Zwar ists oberrohr gewachsen, aber sitzwinkel ist gleich aber dafür das sitzrohr kürzer. Das bedeutet, dass du theoretisch nicht mehr soweit hinter dem tretlager sitzt! und somit mehr vortrieb haben müsstest..Allerdings fühlts sichs wohl durchs gestrecktere so an, dass es nicht so vorwärts geht.. 
Naja. Ich behalte mein 8er 
Ich will das neue stereo aber nicht schlechtreden! gefällt mir fast genauso gut! Nur eben nicht ganz 

(Das Argument "DEIN rad wird dir eh immer besser passen als ein FREMDES" vernachlässige ich. ich hab mich ja schon bemüht einigermaßen sachlich zu vergleichen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuergenM. (10. März 2010)

Jetzt mal ganz was anderes!  Spässle

Beim 09er sind ja am Steuerlager, sozusagen zum Abschluss, O-ringe verbaut. Bei dem ein oder anderen sind diese schon raus geflutscht oder gar kaputt gegangen, wie bei mir 

Wo bekomme ich diese her? Nur über CUBE?! Möchte nicht nen halbes Jahr auf O-Ringe von CUBE warten.
Hat jemand evtl. eine Quelle wo man diese beziehen kann?! Online war ich bisher nicht erfolgreich, hab auch schon bei ein paar Händlern, auch über ebay, angefragt. Ist wohl kein so gängiges Maß (50mm x 1mm).

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## car.-doc (10. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, bin seit ein paar tagen auch endlich ein stereo besitzer.hab mich für stereo rx in black entschieden. hat schon jemand erste eindrücke sammeln können? kam leider noch nicht zur ersten ausfahrt.


----------



## Curston1976 (10. März 2010)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz was anderes!  Spässle
> 
> Beim 09er sind ja am Steuerlager, sozusagen zum Abschluss, O-ringe verbaut. Bei dem ein oder anderen sind diese schon raus geflutscht oder gar kaputt gegangen, wie bei mir
> 
> ...


Am besten nen Ordentlichen Steuersatz holen, hab auch den Orbit von Fsa drin, ring futsch.Beim letzten Cube hatte ich den Syncros FBI Steuersatz drin, da gab es keine probleme.


----------



## JuergenM. (10. März 2010)

Curston1976 schrieb:


> Am besten nen Ordentlichen Steuersatz holen, hab auch den Orbit von Fsa drin, ring futsch.Beim letzten Cube hatte ich den Syncros FBI Steuersatz drin, da gab es keine probleme.


 
Der FSA Steuersatz ist ja nicht das Problem, der funktioniert tadellos. Und das er das auch noch eine weile macht, möchte ich eben wieder einen O-Ring (ist ja eigentlich nur Staub und Dreck schutz) verbauen.

Evtl. noch jemand nen Tip


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. März 2010)

Mit demselben problem beschäftige ich mich auch!
Bis jetzt werde ich wohl auch bei cube anrufen müssen -.-  (und selbst bei denen ist nicht sicher obs die doofen Ringe auch einzen gibt. Wobei man eigtl. ganz gut auf den unteren zumindest verzichten kann! Habe meinen seit einem halben-dreiviertel jahr nicht mehr, allerdings muss man dann dafür sorgen, dass immer fett im spalt ist..auf die dauer unsauber und nervig!


----------



## WilliButz (11. März 2010)

Schaut mal beim bike-components.de, der hat jede Menge FSA-Ersatzteile,, u.a. auch Dichtungen für Steuersätze.

LG
Willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## car.-doc (11. März 2010)

Endlich kann ich mich dem Thread anschließen,bin seit paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Stereo RX in schwarz.Hat schon einer Erfahrungen sammeln können,kam noch nicht zu meiner ersten Ausfahrt?
LG Ronnie


----------



## JuergenM. (11. März 2010)

WilliButz schrieb:


> Schaut mal beim bike-components.de, der hat jede Menge FSA-Ersatzteile,, u.a. auch Dichtungen für Steuersätze.
> 
> LG
> Willi


 
Also die online suche bei bike-components hat nichts ergeben. Hab aber einen Händler über die Bucht gefunden (Diehr-Rabenstein), der hat Dichtungen in allen Variationen. Wenn alles glatt läuft werd ich´s posten. Im Doppelpack für 2 Euronen!


----------



## sap (13. März 2010)

uh ah - neue Gabel für mein 08er Selbstbau-Stereo:
Ich hatte eigentlich mit einer Pike geliebäugelt, gut 200 Euro für eine gebrauchte.
Jetzt sehe ich die Links hier zu einer 2009er Vanilla RL Stahlfeder für 299. Wat soll ich denn nun tun? 
Stahlfeder ist beides, wollte ich auch. Laufrad wäre ein bisschen doof, habe mir gerade eins mit 20mm Steckachse geholt. Aber auch nur gebraucht, da ich erstmal testen will.
Wenn ein Umbau so oder so ansteht (von Tora 318....): Würdet ihr zu einer neuen Vanilla RL für 300 greifen oder zu einer gebrauchten Pike für gut 200?
Von der Fox zur 426er Pike sind es ja ca. 400g, wie aber schon hier im Thread bemerkt, ist das Stereo nicht gerade ein Fliegengewicht und auch mein sonstiger Aufbau ist nur bedingt gewichtsoptimiert. Ich habe es bergauf auch nicht unbedingt eilig, aber 400g sind selbst für mich ein Wert, den ich zumindest nicht pauschal ignoriere.
Sonstige Kosten? Wartung etc?

*EDIT 1*
Umrüstkit für meine 20mm Hope Pro 2 Nabe kostet knapp 20 Euro, wäre also kein Thema...

*EDIT 1a*
Ich sehe gerade auf der Fox Website, dass dort von der 32er Vanilla 2009 nur eine R und eine RLC Variante aufgeführt ist. RL ist dort nicht gelistet, nur bei den 2010er Modellen ist sie aufgeführt.
@Curston1976 und Co: Was hat die Gabel von fun-corner für Einstellungsmöglichkeiten?

*EDIT 2*
Jetzt habe ich meine eigentliche Frage hier vergessen, weil ich auf die Gabel gestoßen bin *grins*

Thema Dämpferschutz. Wie sinnvoll ist so ein Muddyboard? Habe momentan nur so n Dämpferkondom drauf, schützt ganz nett vor Staub, bei Grob-Schlamm muss ich es halt immer kurz abspülen - lohnt sich ein richtiger Plastikschutz? Gibt es noch Alternativen zum Muddyboard?


----------



## jan84 (13. März 2010)

@ Dämpferschutz:
Guck mal durch den Stereothread (den alten), ich bevorzuge immernoch die Variante mit nem Stück Schlauch über dem Dämpferkolben.

@Gabel:
Was hattn die Fox für ne Gabel? 15mm oder Schnellspanner?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## sap (13. März 2010)

Was die Fox für ne Gabel hat? Na ne Fox Gabel eben 
Die hier:
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?...005495&sidDEMOSHOP=aq0a0to5tev58t0cro1nqflut0

DropOuts ist also 15QR.


----------



## jan84 (13. März 2010)

Sorry war spät gestern, meinte natürlich Achse . Wärs ne normale Schnellspannerachse gewesen hätte ich klar zur Pike geraten wegen der Steckachse. 
Für *mich* würde die Fox in erster Linie wegen Toxoholics (Service) nicht in Frage kommen. Ansonsten hab ich im Bekanntenkreis recht viele die mit Fox Gabeln Probleme haben, das sind dann aber meistens die mit Talas System & die keinen regelmäßigen Service bekommen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## wurzelhoppser (13. März 2010)

sap schrieb:


> uh ah - neue Gabel für mein 08er Selbstbau-Stereo:
> Ich hatte eigentlich mit einer Pike geliebäugelt, gut 200 Euro für eine gebrauchte.
> Jetzt sehe ich die Links hier zu einer 2009er Vanilla RL Stahlfeder für 299. Wat soll ich denn nun tun?
> Stahlfeder ist beides, wollte ich auch. Laufrad wäre ein bisschen doof, habe mir gerade eins mit 20mm Steckachse geholt. Aber auch nur gebraucht, da ich erstmal testen will.
> ...



Zur Gabelfrage schau mal hier 15mm Steckachse/ 1.1/8 Zoll
Fox 140mm 32Float RL schwarz 384 euro oder 15mmSteckachse 1.1/8 Zoll
32 Talas RL schwarz 490 euro bei 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=49298
Zum Dämpferschutz siehe hier  einfachste Lösung






Hab schon oft bei Chainreaction was gekauft ,und in UK ist es immer billig.
Gruss


----------



## sap (13. März 2010)

Also die Fox sieht schon gut aus. aber über 300 wollte ich dann doch nicht...sonst ist der sommerurlaub auch gleich futsch 

Vielleicht sollte ich hinsichtlich Pike Coil vs. Fox 32 Vanilla noch meine 105kg Kampfgewicht anmerken. Die Pike steckt das, soweit ich gelesen habe, ja normalerweise ganz gut weg. Wie sieht es mit der Fox aus?


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. März 2010)

Die steckt es auch weg.
Allerdings, wenns bei dir mit dem geld tendenziell immer weniger als zuviel sein soll, dann darfst du keine fox nehmen. Ist sicher die bessere Gabel (meiner meinung nach in jeder hinsicht!) aber du musst damit rechnen, dass wenn irgendwas is, und du es nicht selbst machen kannst (wovon ich bei fox sowieso immer abraten würde), es immer um die 100-120 euro kosten wird. ganz egal ob dir die dichtungen kaputt gehen, oder ob öl ersetzt werden muss...


----------



## fatz (13. März 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Zum Dämpferschutz siehe hier  einfachste Lösung


schon, wenn auch nicht mehr wirklich neu.....

wann hab ich das das erste mal gepostet? muss jahre her sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (14. März 2010)

Jahre her, aber immernoch toll - um mal einen pauschalen Spruch rauszuhauen 

Habe mich noch nicht fÃ¼r eine Gabel entschieden, werde noch ein paar Stunden rumklicken und dann vermutlich irgendwo auf "kaufen" draufkommen, ooops 

Noch eine Frage: Thema SattelstÃ¼tze

Ich hab momentan eine ReduzierhÃ¼lse drin, bin mit der aber nicht ganz so glÃ¼cklich. Wenn ich den Schnellspanner superstark anziehe, ist es ok. Aber dann brauch ich auch immer 1-2mins, wenn ich mal den Sattel tiefer oder hÃ¶her haben will.
Man kann erkennen, dass es die ReduzierhÃ¼lse zusammendrÃ¼ckt, das Rohr vom Rahmen aber eben quasi nicht. Wenn ich es dann nicht bombenfest zuknalle, rutscht mir der Sattel so pro Stunde Fahrt ca. 0,5-1cm runter. Wenn ich dann nach dem Uphill runter heize, ist der Sattel schon quasi unten 
Ne, Scherz beiseite.
34,9mm ist die Auswahl ja etwas beschrÃ¤nkt.
Syntace P6 Alu oder Carbon, Ritchey WCS Carbon, Scott Genius Alu, viel mehr habe ich, abgesehen von special leightweight Kram nicht gefunden.
Die P6 Alu oder die Scott wÃ¼rd ich mir leisten, Carbon jenseits 100 â¬ aber sicher nicht. Die Ritchey und P6 Carbon gibt es hin und wieder bei ebay. Taugen die was oder muss ich da mit Knarzen und Runterrutschen usw rechnen?


----------



## Curston1976 (14. März 2010)

Hab die Hülse Use Shrim drin, die ist Tippi Toppi


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. März 2010)

Nehm die P6 mit passender Syntace Klemme. Rutscht dir unter garantie von mir niemals runter, lässt sich immer sofort öffnen und ist ein problemlos set  Ob P6 carbon oder alu musst du wissen


----------



## sap (14. März 2010)

Die use shim hab ick ooch, aber genau da habe ich die beschriebenen Probleme.

BTW @Curston:
Wie geht es deiner Gabel? Du hast dir doch auch die Vanilla RL von fun-corner geholt, oder?
Ist das eine OEM-Lieferung oder sind da harte Federn mit dabei?
Welche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hast du mit der Gabel? 

BTW2:
08er Stereo for the win. Ist einfach das schönere im Vergleich zur 09er Serie


----------



## jan84 (14. März 2010)

Hab die Scott Alustütze. Funktioniert einwandfrei (kein Rutschen, lässt sich leicht versenken), werde aber wohl wieder zur P6 greifen weil ich mit der Scott Stütze zuweit nach hinten kommen (zuviel Setback). 
Also am besten erstmal checken ob Setback ok ist oder nicht. Dann schränkt sich die Auswahl ggf. eh auf P6 oder WCS/Scott ein. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Fränki__ (14. März 2010)

Ich habe auch die serienmäßig verbaute P6 "Carbon" - da rutscht wirklich nix.

Carbon habe ich deshalb in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, da die P6 in 34,9mm einen Alu Kern hat.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. März 2010)

Jap. Von daher lohnt sich der aufpreis eigtl. auch nur bedingt. ich würde zwar wieder zur carbon greifen (warum auch immer) aber eigtl. ist man mit der alu genausogut bedient! (Meine Stütze hat durch das viele rauf runter so gelitten, dass an manchen stellen schon das alu durchzuscheinen scheint..


----------



## sap (14. März 2010)

Ju, ich denke die P6 Alu wird es dann wohl werden


----------



## sap (15. März 2010)

So, P6 Alu ist bestellt, Pike 426 gebraucht ebenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johncooper (15. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hab mich gerade in dieses forum registriert.
Ich lese schon seit ca. ein jahr fleißig mit und möchte hiermit auch  allen Mitglieder ein Dankeschön aussprechen. Ein Dankeschön für die  Tipps, die Anregungen, für die ab und zu hitzigen Diskussionen und  hauptsächlich für die Begeisterung die hier durchdringt und ansteckend  ist. Danke.

Ich bin gerade vierzig geworden. Vor ca. drei Jahren hab ich wieder das  Mountainbike entdeckt. Ich bin in den letzten zwei Jahre mit ein Cube  LTD Race gefahren. Hauptsächlich leichte touren, aber ohne große  Steigungen (...ja, Kondition...Kondition....Kondition....). Letztes Jahr  hab ich mich durch die nürnberger wälder gewühlt und spass gehabt. Ich  war soweit: ein Fully muss her. Nach langer suche hab ich endlich ein  Stereo in meiner Rahmengröße gefunden (16"). Ich hab gerade heute abend  meine Probefahrt absolviert: ich bin begeistert!....ok, die Sitzposition  ist ein wenig anders (gegenüber den LTD Race) aber ich hab mich wohl  gefühlt.
Ok, jetzt zu mein Anliegen. Der Händler hatte ein Stereo in Angebot: ein  Stereo Midseason 2009 (Austattung wie hier http://www.fahrrad-schnaeppchen.de/products/Fahrraeder/Mountainbikes/MTB-Full-Suspension/CUBE-Stereo-Black-anodized-The-One-Stroker-Trail-Midseason-Mod.html?refID=rockbott  
Preis : 1900 Euro. Dazu werden noch die Fat Albert 2.4 und der  Dämpferschutz montiert. Im gegesatz zu das was ich hier ab und zu  gelesen habe meinte mein Händler das die 2.4 auch zur RockShock Gabel  passen, ohne zu schleifen.
Wenn ich mir die Preise so anschaue, glaub ich das die 1900 ok sind.  Eure Meinung? Zuschlagen?....und noch eine Frage: der Fox RP23 Dämpfer  müsste der mit kleiner kammer sein. Welche unterschiede sind zu dem mit  großer Kammer wahrnembar?....Toll finde ich auch die DTSwiss 1600 PW.
Sollte ich auf nochwas achten? Ist sonst eine Komponente veraltet?
Ok, ich bin begeistert und würde eigentlich zuschlagen, kann es kaum  erwarten, aber ein kurzes feedback von Euch wäre hilfreich.
Vielen Dank


----------



## sap (15. März 2010)

johncooper schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich hab mich gerade in dieses forum registriert.
> Ich lese schon seit ca. ein jahr fleißig mit und möchte hiermit auch  allen Mitglieder ein Dankeschön aussprechen. Ein Dankeschön für die  Tipps, die Anregungen, für die ab und zu hitzigen Diskussionen und  hauptsächlich für die Begeisterung die hier durchdringt und ansteckend  ist. Danke.
> 
> ...



Wenn das Bike wirklich so wie in dem Link konfiguriert ist, klingt der Preis für mich gut. 
Was mich an den Details im Link etwas irritiert: Ein Stereo The One mit einer HG53 und einer Deore Kassette? Der Rest sauber XT und dort zwei Bauteile außerhalb der Reihe; wobei das nicht das entscheidende Kaufkriterium sein sollte, kann man immer tauschen.


----------



## derAndre (16. März 2010)

johncooper schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*"Cube Stereo Black anodized The One Stroker Trail Midseason"*? What the hell? Ich versteh das Bike nicht. Auf der Cube Homepage werden/wurden diese "Midseason" Bikes nie genannt. Was ist das? Ich hab mein 2009er Stereo "The One" in der Mitte der Saison gekauft. Für kaum mehr als dieses. Meins ist aber "deutlich" besser ausgestattet oder zumindest teuer. (Fox Talas, The One, Shimano HG93, XT Komplett, Fi'zi:k Gobi zwei Steckachsen). Für mich wirkt das Bike wie ausgeschlachtet. Einige wirklich teure Teile wurden ausgetauscht. Die Gabel und die Bremse. Die Alberts sind vom Werk 2.4er an dem Stereo und das Carbonding macht den Braten nicht fett. Das Foto zeigt übrigens ein richtiges The One. Auch irgendwie komisch oder?

Lass dich vom dem Namen der Felge nicht täuschen. Die entsprechen nicht der DT-Swiss Nomenklatur. Sie wiegen ca. 1830 gr. sind aber nur gesteckt. Ich will nicht sagen dass sie Mist sind aber die sind aus meiner Sicht das schwächste Glied in der Kette an dem Bike.

Also für mich ist das Bike kein Schnäpchen! Für mich ist das ein Blender.


----------



## johncooper (16. März 2010)

Hallo,
danke für euer Feedback. Wie geschrieben: die Ausstattung ist wie im link aufgelistet. Aber es ist sicher kein The One 2009. Die genaue Model Bezeichnung kenne ich auch nicht. "Cube Stereo Stroker Trail Midseason 2009" wurde mir gesagt. Das ganze erinnert mich an das aktuelle Stereo RX (das ich eigentlich anfänglich kaufen wollte). Ich muss ehrlich sagen: Kassette und Kette hätte ich nicht einmal gemerkt. Das keine Fox dran ist, ist mir bewusst (ist bei RX auch so). Die Stroker Trail Bremsen kenne ich nicht, bzw. ich hab keine Erfahrung damit (hatte Formula The One an men LTD Race). Sattel ist mir nicht wichtig da ich sowieso mein alten benutzen werde. Ich hab jetzt noch im Internet gesucht. Wie schauts damit aus: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a11005/cube-stereo-k18-2009.html?uin=gatk0he8b94m8a878sr99nbq41
?
Hat zwar keine DTSwiss aber Formula bremsen und Shimano Kassette. Hmmm....1700 hört sich auch gut an.Jetzt bin ich noch mehr verwirrt, aber ok....ich schlaf mal drüber...vielleicht kann ich mich morgen entscheiden.
Vielen Dank


----------



## sap (16. März 2010)

oha, das mit der Bremse habe ich übersehen. Wenn der Händler nicht eingesteht, selbst an dem Ding was umgebaut/ausgeschlachtet zu haben, ist es tatsächlich etwas verdächtig.
300-400 EUR Preisunterschied zw. Fox und Rock Shox und dann bei einem local dealer scheint mir rein preislich gesehen nicht unrealistisch.
Die vielen kleinen Veränderungen aber schon auch ein Stück weit, eine Kassette baut man ja nicht mal eben um, weil man keine andere zur Hand hätte; zumindest als Händler nicht. Je mehr ich drüber nachdenk, desto mehr schließe ich mich andres Eindruck an: bisschen geblendet wird da schon...


----------



## derAndre (16. März 2010)

johncooper schrieb:


> ... Die genaue Model Bezeichnung kenne ich auch nicht. "Cube Stereo Stroker Trail Midseason 2009" wurde mir gesagt. ...
> Ich hab jetzt noch im Internet gesucht. Wie schauts damit aus: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a11005/cube-stereo-k18-2009.html?uin=gatk0he8b94m8a878sr99nbq41
> ...



Die angebliche Modellbezeichnung steht im Titel der Seite. Der ist allerdings nur dafÃ¼r da Leute auf die Seite zu locken. Denn mit The One hat das Bike wirklich nix zu tun. "Cube Stereo Stroker Trail Midseason 2009" passt da schon eher. Zu den anderen Formularbremsen kann ich Dir nicht sagen ob die besser sind als die "Strocker Trail". Die The One dagegen ist eine echte Hausnummer. Du kannst einfach mal grob die Preise vergleichen. Die "The One 2009" als Auslaufmodell kosten Dich ca 300,-â¬. Die Hayes Strocker 2010 ca 100,- â¬.

Das Angebot vom Bike Discount scheint mir wesentlich ehrlicher. Es ist zwar auch dort das falsche Bike abgebildet aber da steht es wenigstens dabei. FÃ¼r die 200,-â¬ die es weniger kostet kannste Dir schon fast ein paar hÃ¼bsche Felgen leisten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (16. März 2010)

Ich hatte letzten Herbst auch ein 'Stereo Midseason 2009' zur Probe gefahren. Allerdings war hier die Formula 'The One' verbaut. Alle anderen Komponenten passen zu dem Angebot 'CUBE Stereo Black anodized The One Stroker Trail  Midseason (Model 2009)'. Ich denke mal, dass der Händler die Formula Bremsen ausgebaut und gegen die Stroker getauscht haben wird, da in dem eigentlichen Midseason Modell die Formula The One eigentlich vorhanden waren. 

Kann aber auch gut sein, dass Cube die Zubehörteile ausgegangen sind und einige Midseason Modelle mit der Formula und andere mit einer Stroker ausgeliefert wurden. Alles ist möglich bei Cube, die haben keine große Lagerhaltung (wohl aus finanziellen Gründen)!

Mir wurde das Midseason Modell letzten Herbst für 2300Euro angeboten. Inzwischen wurde mir aber auch ein reines Modell 2009 'The One' (mit der Foxgabel) für 2000Euro angeboten, allerdings leicht gebraucht. Man sieht also der Preisverfall für alte Modelle ist enorm. Einige Monate machen da viel aus. 

Ich werde aber das Modell 2010 nehmen, wenn es denn mal kommt. Mit dem angebotenen Rabatt von meinem Händler bin ich zufrieden. Und vor allen ist mir wichtig, dass ich bei meinem Händler hier vor Ort kaufe. Ansonsten müßte ich für alle Kleinigkeiten immer ne riesen Weg mit dem Auto in die Nachbarstadt machen... Das frist schließlich auch Zeit und auch Geld...


----------



## sap (16. März 2010)

Sagt mal, aus welchen Städten kommt ihr oder was für nette Händler habt ihr denn?
Ich habe hier auch einen lokalen Händler um die Ecke, freundlich und ziemlich kompetent. Für Kleinkram gehe ich auch gerne zu ihm, aber größere Sachen wie eine Federgabel oder sowas ist leider nicht drin. Da hält der sich teilweise an UVP der Hersteller und Co. - und die Preisdifferenz ist zu Shops wie bike-components, h&s, bikemailorder usw dann doch heftig. 
OK, vielleicht bin ich nicht der allerbeste Kunde oder so, aber ich kenne das aus anderen Branchen: Als kleiner Händler ist der netto Einkaufspreis oft quasi gleich mit dem brutto Preis im Internet. Da KANN er mir nicht den gleichen Preis bieten ohne Verlust zu machen.
Sind das einfach größere Läden oder wie wo wat?


----------



## Oli01 (16. März 2010)

Ich habe auch eher nen kleineren Händler. Mehr als 10% Nachlaß auf die aktuellen 2010'er Modelle sind auch bei ihm nicht drinnen. Ich akzeptiere es allerdings. 

Mein letztes Rad hab ich aus Sparsamkeit woanders billiger erstanden. Hatte dann jahrelang über die einzelnen Services etwas draufgelegt. Wenn ich bei ihm etwas teurer gekauft hätte, währe ich als guter Kunde preiswerter durchgegangen. Letztendlich ist es ein Geben und ein Nehmen. Der Händler möchte ja auch Leben und wg. 200Euro mach ich mir da auch nicht ins Hemd bei den Preisen heutzutage. Da ist mir ein kompetenter Händler direkt vor Ort wichtiger, als nen Bikediscount mit 20-30% Rabatt in der Ferne. Das Problem kommt dann spätestens, wenn man nicht selber repariert und wartet und dann Garantiesachen und Reparaturen anstehen... Die meisten Händler verweigern hier fremdgekaufte Bikes anzunehmen für Garantiesachen. 

Mein Händler ist zudem RockShox-Zertifiziert. Er könnte also ne RockShox vor Ort selber zerlegen und reparieren, was zudem sehr flott geht. Das habe ich mit meiner alten RockShox auch bislang 3 Mal in Anspruch nehmen müssen und war jedes Mal froh, dass es halbwegs schnell ging. Mehr als 2-3 Tage brauchts dann nicht für ne Reparatur. Tja, ich mach bestimmt nen gewaltigen Fehler, dass ich nun vorne und hinten Fox-Teile haben werde. Diese wird auch mein Händler Einsenden müssen...


----------



## steps (16. März 2010)

Habe auch mit meinem Händler beim kauf meines stereos drüber geredet....
Fox oder RockShox ...
mitlerweile bin ich froh das ich ne RockShox habe. Zwar scheint sie nicht die Bessere der beiden zu sein, jedoch habe ich bei einem Schaden an der Gabel die bessere Wahl getroffen


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. März 2010)

1. zum Rad:
Das "midseasson" würde ich mir ncht kaufen. Definitiv! midseasson bedeuet eigtl. nur, dass es in der hauptsaisson (also jetzt bis in 3-4 monaten) nicht wegging und dementsprechend noch da steht. daher ist bei den rädern ein preisnachlass vorhanden, seitens des händlers. austattungstechnisch verädert sich da nichts! Zumindest nicht von cube aus. und ausserdem würde cube auch nie so doof sein ihr rad "the one strocker tail" zu nennen, denn wenn man sein rad schon nach der verbauten bremse benennt, kann man keine andere einbauen. wäre unsinnig, oder?!
Das zweite ist die bis jetzt beste alternative! aber du solltest evtl. mal wirklich darüber nachdenken zum händler zugehen. Sobald du im netz orederst wird garantie, eetc. auf diech übertragen, was bedeutet, dass immer du einspringst sobald irgendwas ist. egal ob bremse, gabel oder rahmen! (montiert ist es selbstverständlich auch nicht. und hilfreiche tipps wie etwa zum bremseneinfahren, usw. bekommst du auch nicht!)
Von den bremsen her wirst du von den strocker trails im vergleich zu der one eher enttäuscht sein! hat schon seinen grund warum formula doppelt so teuer ist! 

2. Händlerdisskusion:
Ich spreche jetzt mal aus händlersicht: Eure händler um die ecke (die ich auch immer bevorzugen würde!) können euch nicht solche preise bieten! Internet, Stadler, und co bekommen OE Ware und nicht wie die händler after market! Das macht einen riesigen preisunterschied! Unterschied zwischen beiden produkten ist, dass die OE marke bei ner FOx Van gabel z.b. keine weiteren federn mitliefert, die after market dagegen schon. solche kleinigkeiten unterscheiden die beiden arten! (und eben der preis)...dazu kommt natürlich nioch mengenrabatt, den ein kleiner händler natürlich nie so bekommen wird! Das heisst, wenn ihr bei stadler nen xt verschleissset kauft für 50 euro, kann es gut sein, dass sogar der einkaufspreis des händlers darüber liegt! sprich: um euch solche preise zu gewährleisten müsste der händler jedem noch was drauflegen dass das nicht geht ist selbsterklärend! Aber wie oben und auch schon von oli geschrieben: bei einem händler habt ihr a.) einen ansprechpartner und b.) einen der die garantiefälle, etc. übernimmt! das fehlt euch beim internetkauf! klar der preis lockt und in manchen fällen lohnt sich netz trotzdem noch, aber man sollte das internet immer nur dann benutzen, wenns auch wirklich viel ausmacht!
Wir haben bsp. Kunden, die sich dann beraten lassen, und am ende für 5 euro weniger z.b. eine lampe im netz kaufen. Sowas ist einfach anstandslos, und solche kunden wünscht sich auch niemand! also machts besser  (wobei ich eh davon überzeugt bin, dass das der großteil hier nicht so macht )


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. März 2010)

steps schrieb:


> Habe auch mit meinem Händler beim kauf meines stereos drüber geredet....
> Fox oder RockShox ...
> mitlerweile bin ich froh das ich ne RockShox habe. Zwar scheint sie nicht die Bessere der beiden zu sein, jedoch habe ich bei einem Schaden an der Gabel die bessere Wahl getroffen



Ja, das problem wirst du aber auch immer haben! wer fox fährt muss sich im klaren sein, dass egal was es ist von vornerei mal mit 100-120 euro gerechnet werden muss. ob dichtungenm öl,.... egal! (sofern man sie, wo zu ich aber auch raten muss! einschickt)


----------



## powderliner (16. März 2010)

Hi Andi stimmt so nicht die Benennung ist wirklich von Cube so für die Midseason Bikes. UNd die kommen in der Ausstattung tatsächlich so von cube an die Händler. Meiner hatte letztes Jahr für mich zwecks midseason bei Cube angerufen jedoch nix in 20Zoll an Lager.


----------



## daniel07 (16. März 2010)

midseason sind, wie der name schon sagt, mitten in der season nachproduzierte räder, aufgrund starker nachfrage. z.B. hatte das '08er acid midseason nen LTD rahmen für den gleichen preis. die austattung kann da durchaus variieren, jenachdem was noch auf lager ist. das sind keine bikes, die monate im laden standen.


----------



## johncooper (16. März 2010)

Hallo,
danke für euer feedback. Ich hab mich mal mit das thema heute länger befasst und bin zum entschluss gekommen das Midseason model nicht zu nehmen. Nach ein wenig Verhandlungen und preisvergleiche im internet habe ich mir ein Stereo The One 2009 bestellt (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a11018/stereo-the-one-2009.html?mfid=41
Preis: 2.199. Mein Händler konnte mir kein entsprechendes Angebot machen, auch nicht für 2.400. Hinzu kommt das er meinte das ich für ein 16 Zoll model noch 5-6 Wochen warten müsste. Ich hab zwar 300 Euro mehr ausgegeben aber ich hab eine Fox vorne, Formula The One, komplett XT und DTSwiss. Vielleicht hätte ich mich noch ein wenig umschauen sollen, aber ich konnte es nicht mehr erwarten. Die Black & White version finde ich auch ok. Ich hoffe dass es das richtige ist. Zum glück gibt es dieses forum: danke....vielleicht hätte ich heute, ohne eure hinweise, das midseason model geholt. Frage: kann mir jemand erklären welche unterschiede die zwei FOX 2009 gegenüber den 2010 Modelle haben. Vorne ist aktuel ein FIT System dabei, hinten ist im 2010 Model eine größere kammer eingebaut. 
Welche unterschiede / nachteile werde ich wahrnehmen?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Curston1976 (16. März 2010)

So, hab mein Bike noch für 1425 euro losbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (16. März 2010)

Du wirst wahrscheinlich kaum Nachteile wahrnehmen. 

- die Farbgestaltung ist geringfügig geändert 
- Im 2010'er Modell ist eine 150mm Fox verbaut, während im 2009'er die 140mm Gabel ist.
- Im 2010'er ist hinten ein neuerer Foxdämpfer mit Overboostfunktion (progressiv gegen Durchschlagen eingestellt oder einstellbar), während der Dämpfer im 2009'er eben diese Funktion noch nicht hat.
- Im 2010'er ist hinten ne X9 Schaltung, während im 2009'er durchweg Shimano XT verbaut ist. Die Triggerhebel von SRAM sind dann noch anders, gegenüber den ShimanoTriggern des 2009'er Modells. Ist eher ne Geschmackfrage, was man mehr mag. (Am Ende kann ich dies ohne Zuzahlung auch Umbauen lassen auf XT bei meinem Händler, wenn ich das will und bekomm auch ne 200mm Bremsscheibe für vorne eingebaut.)
- Die Bremshebel der Formula sind beim 2010'er ohne diese lästige Einstellschraube.

Das alles ist aber eigentlich nur ein leichtes Facelifting. 

Ich bin baff, dass man überhaupt noch 2009'er Stereo's zu kaufen bekommt. Bestimmt nur in bestimmten Rahmengrößen oder Restbestände. Momentan wird das Angebot auch bereits als 'ausverkauft' angegeben. Also hast vielleicht das letzte seiner Art bei diesem Discounter erworben.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. März 2010)

Wegen Midseasson: Oke, gut. Tut mir leid, ist wohl an mir vorbei gegangen, und gesehen habe ich auch noch keins... Naja, man lernt 

Warum die 2009er Stereo jetzt noch da sind? Ganz einfach: Viele wollten 2009 dieses Rad. Aber Cube kam nicht nach mit ihrer produktion (ich glaub mal offiziell wegen lackproblemen) und deshalb haben sich die meisten kunden bei anderen herstellern umgeschaut. als dann die stereos kamen (mai-AUGUST!!) standen viele noch rum, die jetzt aber vorerst mal keiner wollte, weil sich jeder anderweilig ne alterrnative gesucht hat.  Nachm sommer kamen dann die schnäppchenjäger, die noch versuchen ein günstiges rad zu erwischen, und seit dem gehen sie wieder weg 

Die Unterschiede hat Oli ja schon ganz gut aufgelistet. In der Praxis wirst du nicht viel von den veränderungen spüren. Die Dämpfer vor 2009 waren progressiver (so zumindest mein eindruck) als die in 09. und jetzt kommt eben die große kammer...aber naja, s.o.
Das FIT system btrifft die Dämpfung. die ist ehemals nur in den Downhillgabeln (Fox 40 und in manchen 36er modellen) verbaut gewesen. jetzt gibts das für alle....nen unterschied wirst du da aber selbst bei genauem drauf achten eher weniger finden


----------



## FWck (16. März 2010)

Ich war heute auch beim Händler, der hatte noch ein 16" K18 dastehen (hat noch realtiv viele '09er-Modelle da). Beim Preis wollte er aber nicht mal annähernd dorthin, wo ich hinwollte, mit der Begründung, Cube habe schon ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss, da könne er nicht weiter runter gehen. 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. März 2010)

Die begründung stimmt zwar, ändert aber nix daran, dass er runter gehen kann wenn er will. Stimmt schon, die gewinnspanne ist nicht ganz so hoch wie bei anderen marken, aber es reicht um etwas spielraum zu haben!
Von wieviel auf wieviel wollteste denn?
Und fahrs doch einfach mal, und lass es dann zwecks preis stehen. wenns noch ne weile steht wird er einsehen mitm preis runte rgehen zu müssen.


----------



## FWck (16. März 2010)

Es steht für reguläre 2199 im Laden, er wollte auf 1990 gehen und ich hatte 1800, vielleicht sogar 1700 (bei dem was hier sonst so liest) im Kopf.
Ich bin genau dieses Rad vor etwa 2 Monaten schon einmal Probegefahren, damals wollte er auch nicht unter 2k gehen, jetzt steht es immer noch da.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. März 2010)

Oke, da muss ich dir schon irgendwo sagen dass es nicht weit unter die 1900 gehen wird! Die Preise die hier stehen gelten meist fürs Netz! (und die, die solche preise beim händler bekommen, haben einen mit ner anderen strategie oder größe). Jeder händler handhabt das anders was die Preisnachlässe angeht. Der eine verkauft das rad dann lieber spott billig zum EK, nur ums nicht da stehen zu haben (auch aus platzgründen), der andere geht runter, will aber noch seinen teil verdienen, was ich auch durchaus verstehen kann!
Ich finde den preis gut. auch wenns ja "nur" ein 2009er ist...versuch doch auf 1950 oder was zukommen und noch nen helm zu ergattern, oder sowas in der richtung. ist meist erfolgreicher, als 100 euro weniger zu zahlen.


----------



## FWck (16. März 2010)

Nur ich finde etwas mehr als 10% sollten auch drin sein. Vor allem, nachdem das Bike ja nicht wegzugehen scheint. Wirklich ernsthaft hatte ich auch nicht drüber nachgedacht, hab' mich jetzt aber irgendwie sehr verliebt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. März 2010)

kann dich voll und ganz verstehen 
Aber du darfst bei Rädern nicht vom selben Rabatt ausgehen wie bei autos, etc.. 10% sind schon nicht schlecht!.. und "nichht wegzugehen scheint" ist auch relativ. spätestens wenn jetzt frühjahr wird unds ein paar tage mal über 10 grad hat, die ersten sonnenstrahlen rauskommen und zu all dem noch ostern ist, dann gehen da erfahrungsgemäß die meisten räder im ganzen jahr. die saisson ist schon so gut wie da


----------



## FWck (16. März 2010)

Jetzt nehm mir doch nicht alle Hoffnung 

Mal sehen, eventuell warte ich auch noch bis zum Ende diesen Jahres und nehm dann ein 2010er mit Rabatt. Ewig wird mein Acid nur nicht halten, da es in der Zwischenzeit 'etwas' außerhalb seines eigentlichen Einsatzgebietes bewegt wird.

Wie siehst du die Chancen mit 1990+neuer LRS und Reifen (hatte 'nur' 2.25er drauf)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (16. März 2010)

Reifen sind denke ich ehher nicht das problem. LRS? Da darrfsr aber nicht viel ansprüche haben! Welcher solls sein?
bzw. warum willst du nen neuen? Der Sun ringle mag nicht der beste sein (voallem nabenbedingt!) aber ich denke am anfang zum runtereiten (1,2 jahre) lanngts alle mal!?!

Ps.: Wollte dir nicht die hoffnung nehmen


----------



## FWck (16. März 2010)

Nee, keine hohen Ansprüche. Nur nachdem hier manche nach 100 oder 200km über Defekte klagen, kann man ja auch direkt mit was neuem Anfangen. Mal sehen, ich lass mir die ganze Geschichte mal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen, zur Zeit kann ich ehh nicht fahren 

Aber danke für die Hilfe und Auskunft!


----------



## derAndre (16. März 2010)

johncooper schrieb:


> Hallo,
> danke für euer feedback. Ich hab mich mal mit das thema heute länger befasst und bin zum entschluss gekommen das Midseason model nicht zu nehmen. Nach ein wenig Verhandlungen und preisvergleiche im internet habe ich mir ein Stereo The One 2009 bestellt (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a11018/stereo-the-one-2009.html?mfid=41
> Preis: 2.199.



Na dann hat es ja Früchte getragen. Ist doch auch gut mal sowas zu hören. Das The One ist jeden Pfennig wert. Ich bin sicher, dass Du es lieben wirst. Bei 2200 hast Du immerhin 600,- gespart. Das muss man sich man sich schon mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Klar fehlt Dir jetzt "der willige" Ansprechpartner vor Ort bei Mängeln und Schäden aber da muss man sich einfach Fragen ob das 600,- Wert ist. Garantie etc besteht ja trotzdem. Lediglich der logistische Aufwand ist höher. Ich bin auch ein großer Freund der local Dealer und hab meins auch bei einem gekauft aber bei aller Liebe manchmal spricht dann halt doch manchmal die Geldbörse ein Machtwort. Kannst ja die 600 Schleifen bei Deinem local Dealer für mehr oder weniger Sinnvolle Parts und Accesoires raus hauen 

In jeden Fall viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Trailsurfbrett.


----------



## steps (17. März 2010)

Zu dem K18 ....hab für meins vor nem halben Jahr für den Preis bekommen....
1900 müssten mindestens drin sein.
mfg


----------



## steps (17. März 2010)

Wollte mich im Sommer von meinen Sunringle Laufrädern trennen und auf ne Hope Pro 2 Nabe und ne Spank Subrosa Felge umsteigen.
Was sagt ihr dazu?
mfg


----------



## daniel07 (17. März 2010)

dann bleib lieber bei sun, statt spank.
1900 sollten tatsächlich drin sein. aber das könnte für den händler wirklich die schmerz grenze sein denn:


Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ... Stimmt schon, die gewinnspanne ist nicht ganz so hoch wie bei anderen marken, aber es reicht um etwas spielraum zu haben!...


das stimmt so nicht. wie bei allen anderen dingen auch bestimmt die masse den preis. d.h. gibt ein händler bei der eurobike bsw. eine entsprechend große vororder ab, ist die gewinnspanne bei cube mit sicherheit größer sein, als mit einer marke, bei der er geringe stückzahlen geordert hat. 
Umkehrschluss: wenig bikes vorgeordert= geringer gewinn= schmerzgrenze erreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (17. März 2010)

nö! Ich meinte jetzt, dass bei gleicher menge nicht gleichviel rausspringt.. bsp. Händler bekommt 20 scotts, 20 cubes. die gewinnspanne pro rad ist beim scott höher. (klar kommt auf modell,.... an, aber ich meinte unterm strich und im direkten vergleich)


----------



## daniel07 (17. März 2010)

ok, da muss ich dir recht geben. aber bei cube kannst du als händler auch direkt ne große vororder mache, denn die räder sind bis zum season ende noch nicht alle bei dir eingetroffen.  und das geht ja schon seit jahren so. eigentlich eher zum


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. März 2010)

ja ich weiss Aber wir habens auch nicht anders gemacht. bestellt und fertig - kommt eh nicht


----------



## derAndre (17. März 2010)

daniel07 schrieb:


> dann bleib lieber bei sun, statt spank.



Kannst Du das erleutern? Auf die Kombi Subrosa/Hope schiele ich ebenfalls, für den fall dass ich meine xpw 1600 plätte, womit ich irgendwie rechne.


----------



## daniel07 (17. März 2010)

naja spank hat nicht gerade den ruf haltbarste felgen zu bauen:






optisch gefallen sie mir auch nicht unbedingt, aber geschmack, usw...
dann lieber ne alex supra d: wiegt nur 20g mehr, ist stabiler und kostet das gleiche. oder mavic en521: ist 20g leichter, und ich glaube sogar billiger.
hier noch der thread zum bild:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5018500


----------



## steps (17. März 2010)

Also Nabe ok?

Mir wurde die Spank empfohlen, aber wie gesagt... Händler wollen eben auch nur ihr Zeugs loswerden...
Hat jemand ne Alternative zur spank, sollte was *weißes* sein. Optik soll ja auch stimmen 
Danke im voraus


----------



## daniel07 (17. März 2010)

nabe ok! alternative zu meinen oben schon genannten in weiß: Syncros AM DS28 545g, ca 50,-


----------



## steps (17. März 2010)

Sehr geil, die hatte ich auch schon im Auge^^
Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit den Felgen?


----------



## steps (17. März 2010)

hab gerade ein Thema zu dem Beitrag gefunden. Trotzdem Dankeschön 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159629


----------



## derAndre (17. März 2010)

daniel07 schrieb:


> naja spank hat nicht gerade den ruf haltbarste felgen zu bauen:
> 
> 
> optisch gefallen sie mir auch nicht unbedingt, aber geschmack, usw...
> ...



Ok, ich hab allerdings auch "nur" ein Stereo. Ich springe mit dem Ding keine Roadgaps und auch Steinfelder gehe ich relativ vorsichtig an. Trotzdem macht es mich ein wenig stutzig, denn ich fahre mit wenig druck aufm Reifen. Deswegen dachte ich ja auch an eine breitere Felge. Vielen Dank, ich werde mir die von Dir vorgeschlagenen Alternativen mal anschauen, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel07 (17. März 2010)

bin sie mal an nem rockmachine testbike gefahren. ist definitiv stabil. und schaut geil aus. 
http://bikeshop.com.ua/images/rock_machine_volcano_90.jpg


----------



## monkey10 (17. März 2010)

daniel07 schrieb:


> nabe ok! alternative zu meinen oben schon genannten in weiß: Syncros AM DS28 545g, ca 50,-





steps schrieb:


> Sehr geil, die hatte ich auch schon im Auge^^
> Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit den Felgen?



nachdem ich mir bei einem Crash die Dt Swiss XRC180 (Vorgänger der XPW1600) zerstört hatte, hab ich mich nach adäquate stabilere Ersatzfelgen umgesehen. Habe mir dann die weissen SYNCROS DS28 privat einspeichen lassen 

Nach etwa 5.000km/121.000hm bin ich noch immer ganz zufrieden damit . Sie haben mich weder bei einem flotten XC noch beim 601er am Gardasee mit meinen 90kg in Stich gelassen. Obwohl ich meine Muddy Marys, Fatal Berts und Minion vorne mit 0,8-1,5 bar und hinten mit 1,5-2 bar Druck fahre. Die Dellenanfälligkeit ist überraschend gering. Hin und wieder musste ich halt die Laufräder zentrieren...

LG


----------



## Curston1976 (17. März 2010)

So Leute, nach 2 Jahren auf dem Cube bin Ich umgesattelt auf ein Ghost AMR Plus. Ich habe ein geniales Angebot bekommen dem ich nicht wiederstehen konnte. Der Grund zum fremdgehen  lag an meinem 2009 er Cube Stereo mit welchem ich nicht so zurechtkam wie mit dem 08 er Model. Ich danke Euch für die schöne Zeit Im Cube Stereo Thread und vieleicht komm ich nächstes Jahr mal wieder rum.


----------



## rODAHn (18. März 2010)




----------



## Martina H. (18. März 2010)

Hallo an die Stereo Fahrer,

ich möchte den Schaltzug für den Umwerfer kürzen und neu verlegen. Dafür bräuchte ich diese doppelten Zugführungen. Weiß jemand, wo man die herbekommt? Ich war heute beim Händler, der wollte an das Bestellen nicht so recht dran: Ja da könnte ich ja mal, aber mal sehen, die sind ja ganz neu von Cube, ich weiß nicht... 

Also: Wer weiß wo man die Dinger herbekommt/bestellen kann? Oder hat vielleicht jmd. die Dinger rumliegen und könnte auf eines verzichten? 

Danke für Antwort

M.


----------



## rODAHn (18. März 2010)

Hi,

eigentlich bekommst Du die überall...
Das sind doch die "Standardführungen" von einem Rennrad.
Bekommst Du für 2,90 Euro bei bike-components.de  (evtl. dort bei RR nachsehen)

LG


----------



## Martina H. (18. März 2010)

> Bekommst Du für 2,90 Euro bei bike-components.de (evtl. dort bei RR nachsehen)




...hmh, jeder Menge Zuganschläge, aber nicht die, entweder bin ich blind, oder...

Hab ich nicht gefunden! Please ,Help 

M.


----------



## Curston1976 (18. März 2010)

Hi, die zum schrauben bekommst Du bei Syntace
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=749


----------



## Pistolero (19. März 2010)

Hallo,
habe ein STEREO 2009.
Ich habe ne Frage zwecks Bremse.
Wenn ich die rechte Bremse benutze, geht der Bremshebel etwas verzögert in die Ausgangsstellung zurück.
An was kann das liegen?
Hatte jemand ein ähnliches Problem?
Vielen Dank

Grüße Pistolero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (19. März 2010)

@Pistolero 
mit *der* info wird dir keiner helfen koennen. welche bremse isses denn?


----------



## Martina H. (19. März 2010)

Hallo,

Danke für die Tipps - besonders der mit den Syntace screws war hilfreich.

Ich habe (als letzte Alternative) bei Funcorner angerufen - die haben welche da und schicken sie mir 

Grüße

M.


----------



## Unze77 (20. März 2010)

Pistolero schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe ein STEREO 2009.
> Ich habe ne Frage zwecks Bremse.
> Wenn ich die rechte Bremse benutze, geht der Bremshebel etwas verzögert in die Ausgangsstellung zurück.
> ...



Bei meiner (Avid Code) war das auch mal. Ich hab entlüftet, dann funktionierte sie wieder einwandfrei....


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (21. März 2010)

Passt eigentlich ein FOX DHX Air 5.0 ins Stereo?


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (21. März 2010)

Hallo Cuber ,

am Samstag war ich bei meinem lokalen HÃ¤ndler, der hat dort ein 2009er Stereo "The One" fÃ¼r 2500â¬ stehen. Meint ihr so was lohnt sich?
AuÃerdem hatte er gesagt, dass ich gar nicht erst versuchen sollte ein 2010er bei ihm zu bestellen... die Lieferzeiten seinen wohl "nicht so gut".

MfG,

Max


----------



## sap (21. März 2010)

Hallo Max 

ob es sich lohnt? Das musst du wissen  
Hängt stark vom Einsatzzweck ab, ein tolles Bike ist es in meinen Augen (auch wenn ich meinen 08er Rahmen noch immer schöner finde  )
Schau dir auch mal die Bauteile genauer an bzw. lass dir eine Liste geben, es gab hier ein paar Seiten weiter vorne eine ähnliche Anfrage bezüglich eines "Midseason" Modells, bei dem dort diskutierten Modell war schon ein bisschen Augenwischerei dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (21. März 2010)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:


> Passt eigentlich ein FOX DHX Air 5.0 ins Stereo?



Ich denke nicht. Weder vom Platz noch vom Sinn. Oder Haste auch Deemax, ne Lyric oder besser noch ne Totem Coil, Hammerschmidt FR usw. verbaut. Gibt es denn überhaupt einen DHX Air 5 mit 190er einbaulänge?


----------



## derAndre (21. März 2010)

ups doppelpost... Pardon

@Max. Ich finde den Preis relativ "happig". Er rechtfertig sich ja quasi im gleichen Satz noch damit das Du ein 2010er erst gar nicht versuchen sollst. Naja, Angebot und Nachfrage halt...


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (21. März 2010)

jau dachte ich auch, sind ja "nur" 10% Nachlass... und bei nem 2010er sollte man ja auch noch handeln können...


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (21. März 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht. Weder vom Platz noch vom *Sinn*.  Gibt es denn überhaupt einen DHX Air 5 mit 190er einbaulänge?




Am Platz wird es wohl scheitern, JA, JA.

Danke
Freundschaft !!!


----------



## Bymike (21. März 2010)

Maxx Perfexx schrieb:


> jau dachte ich auch, sind ja "nur" 10% Nachlass... und bei nem 2010er sollte man ja auch noch handeln können...



Schau mal bisschen durch die Threads zum 2009er Stereo. 

Teilweise kriegt man die WEIT unter 2000 . 
Für den Preis würd ich's auf keinen fall kaufen, weil man das 2010er für den gleichen bekommt - mit den erwähnten 10 % Nachlass


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. März 2010)

Ich hätt da mal eine Bitte:
Könnten wir hier künfttig das Thema Preis rauslassen? Ist ja echt schlimm. seitenweise wird hier drüber verhandelt ob der preis nu passt oder net. Muss doch jeder selbst wissen, was er bereit ist zu zahlen! Und das es bei diversen internetanbietern das rad ja soooo günstig ist, wissen wir nun auch zur genüge!

Der thread war glaub ich eher ne art Technik/Support/Gallerie fred für all die jenigen die das stereo fahren, oder fahren wollen..


----------



## nullstein (22. März 2010)

Ich stimme Andi3001 voll und ganz zu. Diese extreme Geiz-ist-Geil Mentalität nervt!


----------



## powderliner (22. März 2010)

Gute Idee andi und zudem gibts hier irgendwo im cube Bereich schon ein reines Preis Thema glaub ich.


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. März 2010)

Hi,
hab heut zum zweiten Mal die Schraube am hinteren Lager der rechten Kettenstrebe verloren. Da beim ersten Mal als Ersatz der gesamte Schraubensatz geschickt wurde, hab ich die Schraube zum Glück nochmal da. Hab mich beim letzten Mal auf das bisschen Schraubensicherung verlassen was von Werk aus auf die Schrauben draufgepinselt ist, damit es nicht nochmal passiert, werd ich die neue vorher nochmal drin baden. 

Reicht dafür mittelfeste oder doch lieber hochfeste Schraubensicherung? Hab noch nix hier und würd mir dann passendes besorgen. Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass das hochfeste nur mit extremem Aufwand wieder aufgeht...

Ciao


----------



## xerto (24. März 2010)

Hallo, ab heute besitze ich auch ein Stereo K 18 Bj 09

Und gleich die erste Frage:

Die revelation lässt sich nur auf 125 mm und nicht auf 140mm Federweg einstellen. Bin ich nur zu blöde oder gibt es einen Trick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (24. März 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Reicht dafür mittelfeste oder doch lieber hochfeste Schraubensicherung? Hab noch nix hier und würd mir dann passendes besorgen. Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass das hochfeste nur mit extremem Aufwand wieder aufgeht...


mittelfest reicht. du willst ja irgendwann die lager fetten. hochfest kriegst nur sehr schwer
wieder auf. hab seit herbst 06 loctite 243 drin und es haelt.


----------



## powderliner (24. März 2010)

So ich werd heut abend mal auf Knarz suche gehen. Entweder sinds meine Pedalen oder mein Innenlager. Im schlimmsten fall der Hinterbau aber das glaube ich nicht.
Erstmal ne Fettpackung fürs innenlager und Pedalgewinde und dann mal schauen. wenns der Hinterbau ist soll sich der Händler drum kümmern.


----------



## m.rr (24. März 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Hallo, ab heute besitze ich auch ein Stereo K 18 Bj 09
> 
> Und gleich die erste Frage:
> 
> Die revelation lässt sich nur auf 125 mm und nicht auf 140mm Federweg einstellen. Bin ich nur zu blöde oder gibt es einen Trick?



   Hi, 

 hast eventuell zu viel Druck auf den Negativkammer, dann zieht sich die Gabel zusammen. Versuch mal unten was abzulassen, bis se ganz rauskommt und dann is gut.


Grüße
M.


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. März 2010)

@fatz: Alles klar, danke!

Ciao


----------



## Freaky-D (24. März 2010)

@ powderliner: Biste sicher das das knarzen vonnen Pedalen bzw. Innenlager kommt?
Meins war auch zwischendurch immer wieder am knarzen. Hab Pedale und Innenlager komplett gewechselt, zig Mal die Gelenke gefettet und im Nachhinein war es die Sattelstütze.... Wenn die nicht ordentlich gefettet ist, gibts nen übles Knarzgeräusch. Merk ich besonders mit der neuen i950, die steckt momentan trocken im Schaft, muss unbedingt Fett dran! XD
Vllt, bringt das ja bei dir auch schon Abhilfe, bevor du das halbe Bike zerlegen musst....


----------



## sap (24. März 2010)

Bei mir war es damals auch die Sattelstütze...USE SHIM + 31,6mm Stütze. Habe dann auch brav gefettet, mit dem Ergebnis, dass meine Sattelstütze so auf 1 Std. Bergauf-Fahrt gerechnet etwa 1cm runtergerutscht ist, wenn ich den Superlock-Schnellspanner nicht bombenfest angezogen habe. Nur war das dann immer so fest, dass ich ihn oben auf dem Gipfel ohne Langfingerhandschuhe und grober Gewalt fast nicht aufbekommen habe, um den Sattel für die Abwahrt bisschen abzusenken. 
Jetzt ist eine P6 Alu drin, ole 

@Freaky-D:
Die i950 dann aber auch mit Reduzierhülse, oder? Klar, bei der müsste ich ja nicht immer mal wieder an den Schnellspanner, aber ist mir dann doch zu teuer :>


----------



## m.rr (24. März 2010)

Ich verwende Montagepaste anstatt Fett, das funktioniert gut und rutscht weniger!


----------



## sap (24. März 2010)

und was is doch gleich "Montagepaste"?


----------



## m.rr (24. März 2010)

so was in der Art:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=464&search=montagepaste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (24. März 2010)

hm k, danke :>


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. März 2010)

Sollte man bei Carbon soweiso immer nehmen!
Wegen dem knacken:
Es gibt soooo viele Möglicvhkeiten! Ich entknacke mein rad alle paar wochen. wenn man viel und bei jedem wetter fährt ist das echt n problem. Obs jetzt Stütze, Sattel, Tretlager, Pedale, Kettenblattschrauben, Freilauf, Dämpferaufnahme, Hinterbau,.... sind is egal..irgendwas is immer  Man sollte mal ne checkliste machen. Der einfachkeit nach, damit man nicht den hinterbau serviced und entnervt feststellt, dass es die bremsaufnahme war, oder sowas


----------



## xerto (24. März 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hast eventuell zu viel Druck auf den Negativkammer, dann zieht sich die Gabel zusammen. Versuch mal unten was abzulassen, bis se ganz rauskommt und dann is gut.
> 
> ...



Danke, Genau so wars


----------



## Monti-29 (24. März 2010)

Hi Leute

Da ich derzeit vor einer Kaufentscheidung zwischen 
- Specilized Stumpjumper Elite
- *Cube* *Stereo* The One (jeweils 2010 Modell) stehe
möchte ich diesen Thread nutzen und Euch um Eure Erfahrungen zu bitten.

Bei Specialized würde ich folgendes tauschen lassen vom Kauf weg
- SRAM X9 Schaltwerk und Trigger statt STR Schaltwerk und SLX Trigger
- SLX Kurbel statt Deore Kurbel
- Shimano 520 Pedale
Das *Stereo* The One hat vom Start weg schon die bessere Ausstattung.
Hier würde ich nur schmälere Reifen haben wollen (da sind ja die Fat Albert drauf), die Shimano 520 Pedale und einen Spritzschutz für den Dämpfer.

Preislich sind beide bei 2500 EUR

Mich interessiert nun ob sich das niedrigere Gewicht des Stumpi und die angeblich bessere Kinematik in der Praxis wirklich bemerkbar machen?

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen hierzu. Rein optisch würde ich zum *Cube* tendieren.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

MFG Monti


----------



## Unze77 (24. März 2010)

Das wird dir so keiner beantworten können. Das ist immer Geschmackssache. Da wird kein Weg an einer Probefahrt vorbeiführen.
Aber wenn du die Ganzen Sachen beim Stumpi tauschen willst legst auch noch mal ein paar Kröten drauf. Mir wär das zu teuer, aber wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielt....


----------



## Monti-29 (25. März 2010)

Hi

Ne, preislich sind beide bei 2500 EUR.

LG Monti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (25. März 2010)

beide bei 2500, inklusive dem Ausstattungswechsel beim Stumpi?
Das wäre relativ günstig...

All zu viel dürften sich die beiden dann nicht mehr nehmen...Falls die Bikes nicht bei nem Freundlichen im Laden stehen, achte auf die Lieferzeiten und das wichtigste Kaufkriterium sollte Probefahren sein.


----------



## Oli01 (25. März 2010)

Monti-29 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Da ich derzeit vor einer Kaufentscheidung zwischen
> - Specilized Stumpjumper Elite
> ...



Hallo Monti,

zufällig habe ich letzten Herbst in etwa vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung gestanden. Als langjähriger Cube (HT) Fahrer habe ich zu Cube ein gutes Verhältnis (hatte kaum Probleme) und tendiere auch wg. meinem Händler eher wieder zu Cube. 

Aber ich habe mich wg. eines Specialized Händlers vor Ort auch die Epic/Stumpjumpers von Specialized angeschaut. 

Was man generell sagen kann: die Stumpjumpermodelle sind agiler und wendiger, als die Stereo's von Cube. Wenn man unbedingten Wert auf Wendigkeit und Agilität legt, dann sind die Stumpi's schon eine Klasse für sich. Das Stereo ist weit weniger agil, aber dafür extrem spurtreu bergab. Man kann sehr schön hohe Geschwindigkeiten mit dem Stereo bergab erreichen und fühlt sich sauwohl dabei, hat vollstes Vertrauen in das Bike, welches völlig stoisch einen sehr sauberen Lauf hinlegt und sich kaum aus der Ruhe bringen läßt. Auch die Kurvengeschwindigkeiten bergab können so mit dem Stereo recht hoch werden, meine ich.

Da ich eher ein Tourenfahrer bin und dann und wann es auch mal bergab (also eher Feld- und Waldwege) krachen lassen möchte, hab ich die Agilitätsnachteile des Stereo's locker akzeptieren können.

Ich habe allerdings letztes Jahr einmal eine Testfahrt mit einem 2009'er Stumpi Comp und eine Testfahrt mit einem 2010'er Stumpi Expert gemacht. Das neue Expert, hätte ich wohl auch genommen, wenn ich mich für Specialized entschieden hätte. Hier ist eine X0 Schaltwerk hinten und der neue Fox-Brain-Dämpfer verbaut. Das Expert ist natürlich nen Tick teurer, als das Elite. Das Expert soll angeblich Liste 3200Euro kosten. Mit 10% Rabatt, also ~2900. Das Stereo The One bekomm ich für 2500. 

Mir wären die 400Euro Aufpreis zum Stumpi Expert zwar im Grunde etwas egal gewesen, aber der Brain-Dämpfer hat bei mir nun nicht diesen Aha und Must-Have-Effekt auf der Testfahrt ausgelöst. Irgendwie ist der Dämpfer und die Hinterbaukonstruktion des Cube Stereo dagegen so schlecht nicht - richtig gut sogar. Einzig die Propedalverstellung so weit hinten und unten beim Stereo sind ein eindeutiger Nachteil, wenn man während der Fahrt hinten umstellen möchte. Der Brain-Dämpfer im Stumpi kann einfach seinen höheren Preis nicht ganz rechtfertigen, meine ich. Habe keine richtigen Vorteile bemerken können auf der Probefahrt. Ist vielleicht ne Einstellungssache am Braindämpfer, aber es scheint sehr schwierig zu sein die richtige Einstellung zu finden. Das X0 Schaltwerk hinten war allerdings ne saubere Sache, hat sehr fein geschaltet auch unter Last.

Was ich aber beim Stumpi auf jeden Fall tauschen lassen hätte, wäre die Bremse. Die Avid Elixier im Stumpi Comp (war hinten und vorne mit 200mm/200mm ausgerüstet) hatte kaum Zug. Diese war zwar auch nicht richtig eingefahren/-gebremst, aber so mässig wie die war, kann man so viel nicht mehr Erwarten. Dagegen war die 180/180mm Formula 'The One' auf dem Stereo eine Macht (ebenfalls nicht eingebremst). Sehr gut zu dosieren und gefühlt mit mächtig Kraft... Diese Bremse war nach einer kurzen Probefahrt ein 'Must-Have' bei mir...

Ich habe mich inzwischen für das Cube Stereo 'The One' 2010 (Black&White) entschieden. Vorne kommt noch ne 200mm Bremsscheibe drann und als Pedale möchte ich so Duopedale (am liebsten Plattform&Click). Ich überlege noch, ob ich auf Gripshift mit Ergogriffen umrüsten lasse. Aber wie schon gesagt: ich fahre mehr Touren. Ein reiner Trailfahrer würde die Agilität des Stumpi's evtl. vorziehen.... Übrigens möchte ich zumindest hinten auch einen schmaleren Reifen fahren, um einen besseren Vortrieb zu haben.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. März 2010)

mhhh...
Also ich kann einige deiner Punkte definitiv nicht nachvollziehen!
Beispielsweise dein Argument der Spurtreue/endgeschwindigkeit, Kurvengeschwindigkeit, etc. erschließt sich mir nicht! Ich hab das Rad im bergab eher Enduro/Freeride orientierten Bereich, und ich muss sagen, dass genau dieser "Durchzug" bei verblockterem gelände ein problem darstellt. Klar, ich hab halt nur 140mm zur verfügung, aber um  das rad schnell bbergabzu bewegen benötigt man die angemessene Fahrtechnik, und nicht das "passende" Rad! Mit mir harmoniert das Cube richtig gut, so dass ich nachteile hinnehmen kann. Aber ich bin ebenfalls der überzeuguung, ,wenn man mir ein spezi hinstellen würde, und ich damit ettliche km zurückgelegt habe, dass ich dann damit genauso schnell fahren KANN! Worauf ich raus will, ist der punkt, dass du doch niccht anhand eines rades sagen kannst, dass du damit schneller runter kommst?! (zumindest nnicht solange es sich in der gleichen klasse von mtbs abspielt) Klar, jeder hat seine vorlieben, aber das fällt wieder unter geschmackssache und nicht unter den begriff verkaufsargument!

"Ein reiner Trailfahrer würde die Agilität des Stumpi's evtl. vorziehen...." - Was sind reine Trailfahrer?  Ich fahre so relativ nur Trails, aber das heisst noch lange nicht, dass ich keine Touren fahre! Und auch hier wieder: Würde die agilität des stumpis vorziehen...naja. Nö. Das Stumpjumper sthet aus meiner sicht als reines Tourenrad dar. Das Stereo dagegen verträgt bergab mehr. So, dass ist meine ansicht. und du merkst bereits die unterschiedlichen meinungen....Alles Geschmackssache, wie beispielsweise bei einem Sattel, denn der ist ja bekanntlich arschsache 

Also sorry nocheinmal, dass ich deinen Beitrag so auseinander nehmen, ist nicht böse gemeint!  Ich will damit nur zeigen, dass das alles mehr oder weniger geschmackssache ist! Und Btw: Die bremsen taugen schon. nur ist bei denen der unterschied nicht eingefahren/eingefahren erheblich größer als der bei der One  ((auch wenn ich immer die formula bevorzugen würde!))

So jetzt mal zum stereo:
Die kaufentscheidung ist...ja, man kann es nicht mehr hören!, geschmackssache! Du hast zwei gute räder rausgescuht und fertig. Was dir letzen endes besser taugt, kann dir niemand, ausser, die bereits mehrfach erwähnte, probefahrt sagen!
Den größten Vorteil des Stereos sind dir ja bereits bekannt: Ausstattung
Das wäre, wenn du bei mi im laden stündest mein größtes argument, ganz klarl. Aber jetzt spinnen wir die sache mal weiter. Du fährst nun also das rad, und bekommst nach zwei jahren mal plötzlich mehr lust auf bergab, oder auf schnell nuff. Und genau an diesem Punkt halte ich das stereo ganz klar für den wandlungsfähigeren. Du kannst dein Stereo wenns sein muss unter die 12 kg packen ( was nicht heisst, dass das im sinne des erfinder ist) aber du kannst es genauso gut für bergab mit über 15kg wappnen. Der grund dafür ist, dass du im rad nicht "zu integriert bist"..Ich kanns schwer beschreiben, aber das ist so mein eindruck von beiden rädern. Ich bin beide ausgiebig gefahren, und beurteils jetzt einfach so...An diesem punkt sind wir allerdings wieder bei probefahrt und geschmackssache 
Weiterer vorteil des stereos: Die Dual Trail Controle technik. Die funktioniert! Bergauf ohne wippen, aber dennoch mit dem selben ansprechverhalten wie bergab. (dazu benötigt man allerdings auch das passende dämpfer setup!)
Ah ein punkt fällt mir spontan noch ein...Stereo besizt am heck und in der frot eine Steckachse! Das ist definitiv ein spürbarer unterschied in der Praxis. Die steifigkeit wirst du sowohl bergauf als auch bergab spüren!
Ansonsten fahren, und fertig. sonst wirst du nciht die richtige entscheidung treffen. UND: Den ersten eindruck den du hast verwerten. Damit liegst du meist richtig 

Alle anderen dürfen jetzt gerne motzen


----------



## Freaky-D (25. März 2010)

@ sap: Jupp mit ReduzierhÃ¼lse von 34.9 auf 31.6, gabs bei GoCycles im Set fÃ¼r glaub 183â¬. Klar ist ne Menge Geld, aber nach 3 Touren muss ich sagen, das Geld hat sich wirklich gelohnt.
Wo ich frÃ¼her immer zurÃ¼ckhaltender gefahren bin, weil ich kein Bock hatte anzuhalten und abzusenken, da baller ich jetzt nur so durch. Kurz Gewicht auf Sattelspitze, Griff innen Schritt und schon hat man mehr Freiheit, sehr sehr gut! 

Ich benutz immer gutes Werkzeugbaufett. Normal werden damit Schneidwerkzeuge gefettet, aber auch sehr gut an Bikes, da es sehr langlebig ist. Keine Ahnung wie das Zeug heisst. Hab mir mal vor Jahren was abgefÃ¼llt und komm immer noch damit aus...


----------



## fatz (25. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Alle anderen dürfen jetzt gerne motzen



ich wuerd ja gern, aber mir faellt nix ein


----------



## Oli01 (25. März 2010)

Ja, Andi, das mag wirklich alles geschmackssache sein - keine Frage!

Ich würde mich, wie schon geschrieben, eher zu den Tourenfahrern zählen. Trails sind nicht so mein Ding. Bergab eher auf Waldautobahnen. Dabei macht es mir heidens Spaß das Rad so weit als möglich auf Geschwindigkeit zu bringen. Und hier hab ich mich bei Probefahrten mit dem Stereo so richtig wohl gefühlt. Im Vergleich mit einem Felt, was ich Monate zuvor Probe gefahren bin auf der gleichen Strecke, waren das Welten! Das Felt ist einfach sang und klanglos in den Kurven rausgedriftet... Hatte überhaupt keine gute Lage... evtl. der Schwerpunkt falsch und das Heck zu unruhig... wer weiß. Der Wendekreis des gefahrenen Stereo's (22'') war allerdings etwas größer und nicht so wendig. 

Aber interessant von Dir zu Lesen, dass Du das Stereo auf Trails bevorzugen würdest. Hätte ich nun nicht so erwartet, da es ja auch hier enge Richtungsänderungen geben kann und diese dann mit einer integrierteren Sitzposition besser gefahren werden kann. Aber wenn es einfach nur über Wurzeln & Co mehr oder weniger geradeaus bergab geht, kommts ja nicht so auf Wendigkeit an... 

Übrigens wird das Stumpi zwar von Specialized in die XC-Trail Kategorie eingeordnet, aber es hat dennoch 140mm Federweg vorne. (Ich sehe gerade, dass Specialized den Dämpferweg hinten gar nicht angegeben hat...?) Ich würde das Stumpi deswegen trotzdem fast eher in die Allmountain-Kategorie einordnen.


----------



## Monti-29 (25. März 2010)

Tja, Geschmacksache...
Das Stumpi konnte ich wie schon geschrieben ca. 2 h. durch Gelände hetzten. Echt genial!
Aber ich muss eines relativieren. 
Mein letztes Rad hatte ich jetzt seit fast 10 Jahren - VOLL*UN*GEFEDERT!

Da ist wahrscheinlich jedes Bike dieser Preisklasse eine Offenbahrung.
Jedoch bin ich auch ein Trek fuel EX und eine Cube AMS 100 gefahren. Das Trek fühlte sich an wie ein Wasserbett, sehr weich und schwammig. Das ist so ziemlich genau das Fahrverhalten dass ich nicht leiden kann.
Da ich von einem Starrbike umsteige zählt für mich dass das Bike allgemein sehr straff und steif ist - und genau dafür steht doch das Cube? Oder?

Eines möchte ich noch bezügl. des Gewichtes wissen: womit lässt sich bei einem Stereo The One am Einfachsten Gewicht sparen und ist es nötig (bei 80kg) vorne eine 203mm Scheibe zu montieren?

Des Weiteren wollte ich mal fragen welche Grössen Ihr beim Stereo fährt (bei welcher Körpergröße)

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Freu mich schon afs Biken.

LG Monti


----------



## fatz (25. März 2010)

203er scheibe ist auf langen und vor allem technischen abfahrten gold wert. mit einer 180er sparst grad 
mal 20-30g. das kannst vergessen. ich wieg auch 80kg und ich hab die scheiben von 185/160 (war beim 
2006er so)auf 203/185 umgebaut .
ganz ehrlich, vergiss den leichtermachwahn und fahr einfach. meins hat mittlerweile mit der fetten gabel
(lyrik) gut ueber 14kg und es ist mir einfach egal. ich bin immer noch fast geauso schnell oben und hab 
runter meinen spass.

ps. den fetten albert wuerd ich drauflassen.


----------



## Monti-29 (25. März 2010)

hi fatz

mir ists auch lieber das bike hält mehr aus als dass es um 50 dag leichter ist, aber na ja.....du hasts ja treffend formuliert " Leichtermachwahn..."

Wieso würdest du den fetten Albert drauf lassen? So viel mehr grip?
Ich fahr auch gern mal ne weile auf Asphalt - da wären doch etwas weniger Stollen und Gewicht nicht schlecht , oder?

LG Monti


----------



## Oli01 (25. März 2010)

Bei 80kg gleich auf die 200mm Scheiben zu gehen, ist evtl. etwas übertrieben. Ich allerdings wiege 125kg und fahr momentan 180/160mm Magura Julie Scheiben. Da weiß ich, dass ich größere Scheiben brauche (und möchte). Bislang hatte ich aber einzig am Gardasee und in den Hochalpen wirkliche Probleme mit den zu kleinen Scheiben (Wärme & Fading).

Was die Fat Alberts angehen, werde ich hinten auf jeden Fall einen Reifen mit etwas leichteren Laufeigenschaften und etwas schmaler draufziehen. Vorne kann der Fat Albert meinetwegen bleiben.

Dass das Trek fuel EX (120mm Federwege?) wie ein Wasserbett fuhr, schieb ich mal eher auf sehr ungünstige Feder/Dämpfer-Einstellungen. Nen Bekannter von mir ist sehr zufrieden mit dem Trek und auch er ist vom HT umgestiegen auf das Trek.

Also für was soll 'straff und steif' stehen. Für den Rahmen oder für die gesamte Feder/Dämpferperformance?

Ich nehm das Cube Stereo übrigens mit dem 22'' Rahmen bei 185cm Körperlänge und 89cm Schrittmaß. Das 20'' paßt zwar auch, aber für Touren nehme ich besser den etwas größeren Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monti-29 (25. März 2010)

Wahrscheinlich soll die etwas größere Scheibe vorne mehr Reserven beinhalten (der Mehrpreis beim Kauf eines neuen Bikes sollte hier minimal sein)

Von meinem Händler wurde mir bei 181 cm Körpergröße (und keine kurzen Beine) zum 18" Modell geraten.
Probiert habe ich auch aber das 20" - der Verkäufer meinte fürs Gelände dürfte das Rad etwas kleiner sein. Stimmt das?

MFG
Monti


----------



## derAndre (25. März 2010)

Monti-29 schrieb:


> Wieso würdest du den fetten Albert drauf lassen? So viel mehr grip?
> Ich fahr auch gern mal ne weile auf Asphalt - da wären doch etwas weniger Stollen und Gewicht nicht schlecht , oder?
> 
> LG Monti


Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich aber für Asphalt ist das Ding nicht gemacht und die 2.4er Alberts erst recht nicht.



Oli01 schrieb:


> Ich nehm das Cube Stereo übrigens mit dem 22'' Rahmen bei 185cm  Körperlänge und 89cm Schrittmaß. Das 20'' paßt zwar auch, aber für  Touren nehme ich besser den etwas größeren Rahmen.



Krass ich bin nur einen cm kleiner und hab nen 84er Schritt und fahre  ein 18'', weil mir die 20'' deutlich zu groß waren. Daran sieht man wie  unterschiedlich die Geschmäcker bzw. das jeweilige Empfinden ist.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (25. März 2010)

Ja, wenn man schnell aus dem Sattel muss, ist es von Vorteil nicht mit den wichtigen Teilen im Schritt auf das Oberrohr zu knallen.


----------



## fatz (25. März 2010)

Monti-29 schrieb:


> Wieso würdest du den fetten Albert drauf lassen? So viel mehr grip?


jep! fuer mich der beste konpromiss. guter grip und wenn man genug druck reinknallt
geht der teer auch ganz passabel. ich fahr halt  gern ziemlich technische trails und
wohn direkt am alpenrand. kommt halt drauf an, was du so in der gegend hast.
du kommst aus .at ?


> Ich fahr auch gern mal ne weile auf Asphalt - da wären doch etwas weniger Stollen und Gewicht nicht schlecht , oder?


schon. aber erstens wird sich das vermutlich schnell aendern wenn du mal sowas wie das 
stereo hast und zweitens nimmst im zweifel fuer's strassenfahren das alte radl und ziehst
slicks auf. hab ich mit meinem ht sogemacht und sogar noch eine starrgabel reingebaut.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. März 2010)

Naja, man muss auch immer vergleichen zwischen strasse fahrn um zu trainieren und zwischen sttrasse fahn um zum spot/bzwl. wieder heim zukommen. so geht es mir. 
Aber ich würde dir auch auf jedenfall zu Fatal Bert raten! Ganz ehrlich,w enn ihr leichtbau wollt, dann seid ihr bei cube eh falsch bedient. das mit dem rahmengewicht ist nämlich nicht deren stärke!
Der Unterschied zwischen bsp. NN und FA ist recht gigantisch. Ich für meinen Teil fahre sogar Muddy Mary, und die rollen erst richtig böse  Aber für die 10km, die ich meistens auf teils asphaltierten feldwegen wieder heim muss, wenn ich meine paar höhenmetern tief im wald gesammelt hab, gehen schon 
Auch die 200er scheibe is zu empfehlenn. Verluste machsst du ja in dem sinn keine, du schaffst ja lediglich rexerven an  (die 30, von mir aus könntens auch 150gr sein )
Wegen deiner Körpergröße würde ich dir auch zum 18" rahmen raten. Er wirkt beim draufsetzen zwar aufn ersten eindruck klein, aber nach ner weile wird sich das, vorallem bergab als vortel entpuppen! (dein händler hat da schon recht, das man bei einem Rad mit solchen bergabreserven tendeziell kleiner denkt)

@oli.. Sitzpositionen spielen bergab eh keine rolle, du stehst schliesslich  Und, aus meiner sicht stellt sich das problem bei "zu integrierten" rädern so da, dass du einfach zu weit vorne bist, und es schwerer hast den hintern nach hinten zu bekommen. Und gerade in spitzkehren, beim umsetzen, etc stellt sich das stereo besser an, weil du einfach viel sicherer und breiter "draufstehsst" 

Btw: Hab auch wie fatz ne dicke gabel (36er) montiert. Ich glaube der tickt was das stereo anbelangt wie ich


----------



## Monti-29 (25. März 2010)

Hallo Leute

Zuerst Danke für die vielen Anregungen.
Ich habe mich nun schon sehr auf das Cube Stereo eingestellt. Mit der Größe weis ich noch nicht so recht...
Wenn ich so online Rahmengrößenberechnungsprogramme bemühe komme ich mit meiner Schrittlänge von 87 cm bei 181 cm Größe auf 19,5 Zoll Rahmengrösse.
Leider hat der betreffende Händler aktuell nur ein 20" rad da. Kann ich das mit einem anderen Cube in 18" vergleichen?

Was die Reifen betrifft werde ich mich wohl noch etwas umsehen müssen. Muss, um in die Berge zu kommen rund 10 - 20 km auf Teer anreisen. Auch wenn ich einen Radausflug mit meiner Familie mache fahr ich nur auf Teer (dann allerdings eher seeeehr langsam)

Mal sehen, aber ich denke die Ausstattung ist beim Cube Stereo wesentlich besser (in Summe) - dazu gefällt es mir optisch viel viel besser.

MFG Monti

@ fatz Ja. bin aus at (auch am Alpenrand in OÖ)


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. März 2010)

Hört sich doch gut an 
Zu den Reifen: Ganz ehrlich, das stereo is eh kein "race, ich guck auf die zeit und muss mich beeilen" - bike. Von daher wirds egal sein ob du nun mit 20 oder 16km/h im schnitt zu den bergen kommst. Ausserdem musst du das als training ssehen! wenn du mit den reifen schnell auf asphalt bist, dann wirst dus mit wettkamfreifen allemal sein  Bin sie lange genug gefahren, und sag dir, dass das gar nicht so wild ist 

Die rahmengröße kannst du gar nicht mit nem anderen rad vergleichen! Sting fährt sich viel viel straffer und kompakter, fritzz mMn eher länger. also das geht gar nicht. aber machs doch spasshalber mal so: setz dich drauf, aufs 20ger. wenns passt, stell keine fragen mehr, nimms. der erste eindruck zählt  falls es dir in manchen sachen nicht so gefällt, kannst du immer noch weiter denken, was ein 18zoll angeht.


----------



## sap (25. März 2010)

Hm, zum Thema Rahmengröße möcht ich mich mal kurz einklinken, vielleicht hast du ja auch was davon.
Meine Schrittlänge ist ca. 89cm und das bei 190. Ich habe einen "alten" Rahmen von 2008, ich weiß nicht, wieviel sich von den einzelnen Maßen geändert hat.
Mir wurde damals gesagt, wenn ich eher zu Touren neige, das 20", wenn ich viel Trails bergab sausen will, eher 18".
Ich habe zum 20" gegriffen und bin immer wieder am überlegen, ob mir ein 18" nicht besser getan hätte. Hintergrund ist der, dass ich bei langen Bergauffahrten meist Probleme mit dem Rücken habe, bevor meine Lunge wegen der 110kg schlapp macht. Und das liegt glaube ich an meiner Sitzgeometrie, ich glaube, ich sitze etwas zu gestreckt. Ich habe jetzt mit der neu bestellten P6 Alu Sattelstütze den Sattel so weit vor gemacht, wie möglich war. Die ersten Eindrücke dazu waren recht positiv. Werde demnächst wohl noch zu einem kürzeren Vorbau greifen, habe aktuell einen 11er drin. Abfahrten, Touren in der Ebene alles kein Problem, nur eben bei längeren Bergaufpassagen im Sitzen, da tut mir der Rücken weh...bin mir aber noch nicht so ganz sicher, woran es alles liegt bzw. liegen könnte.

@Monti: Wenn dein Händler das 20" vor Ort hat, frag mal, ob du es mal etwas länger Probe fahren kannst...eben nicht nur einmal um den Block. Nicht grad einen Trail damit runterheizen, aber eben mal ein Stückchen strampeln...


----------



## Downhoehl (25. März 2010)

Apropo Rahmengrößen: Hab jetzt doch schon einige Dutzend Seiten des Threads durchgelesen, und es geht meist nur um die Jungs die zwischen 18 und 20" wählen müssen. Ich grübel gerade zwischen 16 und 18" , bin selbst 175cm groß und mag eher kleinere Rahmen. Was meint Ihr passt noch ein 16er??? Mein jetziger Rahmen ist im Oberrohr gerade mal 1cm kürzer und das sollte eigentlich noch passen.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (25. März 2010)

Größe und Schrittlänge sind interessant, solltest beides angeben.
Wie gesagt, ich fahre mit 190 und 89 SL auch 20", käme aber glaube ich auch mit 18" ganz gut zurecht. Könnte mir da schon vorstellen, dass du mit 175 auch 16" fahren kannst, aber immer die gleiche Leier: am besten draufsitzen 
Man sagt ja, kleiner ist halt weniger, größer eher komfortabler....auch wenn das zu meinem eigenen Problem nicht ganz passt


----------



## Bymike (26. März 2010)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr passt noch ein 16er???




Bin ca 1,73-174 m groß und fahre das 16er. 
Die Sitzposition ist TOP und das Bike fährt sich vor Allem bergab richtig gut.
Keine Angst vor dem "kleinen" Rahmen. 

Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren schonmal ein Bike mit zu großem Rahmen gekauft. Deshalb wähle ich ab jetzt im Zweifel immer die kleinere Rahmengröße

ach ja: Der Nachteil vom 16er - Trinkflaschen passen nicht mehr (ohne speziellen Flaschenhalter) in's Rahmendreieck


----------



## fatz (26. März 2010)

wegs georechner: http://dhost.info/franz/bikescan/
hab ich hier sicher schon 100mal gepostet aber sei's drum. der war mal als tabellen in der bike
und ich hab ihn dann mal in javascript gehackt.
erfahrungsgemaess fallen die stereos ab 09 eher klein aus. im gegensatz zu den alten.
ich fahr mit 187/89 ein 20" von 2006. allerdings hat sich durch meine 160er gabel und den
60mm vorbau die laenge deutlich (ca 60mm) verkuerzt.

wenn man den flaschenhalter etwas modifiziert passt auch ein ganz normaler ins 16"
sogar mit der fetten 1l buddel von zefal.
siehe meine fotos: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/25789


----------



## Monti-29 (26. März 2010)

Ich hab mir gestern noch mal die Geometriedaten des Stereo auf der Cube Homepage angesehen.
Der Unterschied vom 18" zum 20" liegt natürlich in der Höhe - ca, 5 cm, jedoch ist der Unterschied in der Oberrohrlänge bzw. des Radstandes nur 1,1 - 1,3 cm.
Dies würde sich ja, wenn mir das 18" (vom Gefühl her) zu klein wäre dürch den Vorbau ausgleichen lassen. Ebenso die Höhe: Ists etwas zu klein, dann fahr ich den Sattel weiter aus. - Ist das in der Praxis wirklich so einfach? (Hab schon lang kein neues Rad mehr gekauft)
Ich erinnere mich immer an die alte Weisheit; "_Wenn man das Rad zw. den Beinen hat, dann soll das Oberrohr ein klein wenig unter dem Schritt sein."_
Ob das noch gilt weis ich nicht.

mfg Monti


----------



## sap (26. März 2010)

Kürzerer Vorbau wird bestellt/gekauft 
Die Gabel bleibt aber vorerst bei 140mm...hab ja kein Dukatenschisser


----------



## fatz (26. März 2010)

Monti-29 schrieb:


> Ebenso die Höhe: Ists etwas zu klein, dann fahr ich den Sattel weiter aus. -


aber nur bis zur roten markierung auf der stuetze...


> Ich erinnere mich immer an die alte Weisheit; "_Wenn man das Rad zw. den Beinen hat, dann soll das Oberrohr ein klein wenig unter dem Schritt sein."_
> Ob das noch gilt weis ich nicht.


das haengt von deiner reproduktionsplanung und deiner schmerzempfindlichkeit ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monti-29 (26. März 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> das haengt von deiner reproduktionsplanung und deiner schmerzempfindlichkeit ab.


 
Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Oli01 (26. März 2010)

Noch mal kurz zu den 200mm vs. 180mm Bremsscheiben. Natürlich haben die 200mm größere Reserven, aber leider auch einen Nachteil. Die im Durchmesser größeren Scheiben sind nicht stärker. Im großen und Ganzen sind diese größeren Scheiben im Bezug auf den Durchmesser also etwas labiler. Die größeren Scheiben können daher etwas zum nervigen Scheiben-singen neigen, wenn die Bremssteine etwas die Scheibe berühren und diese zu Vibrationen anregen.

Ich brauche die 200mm Scheiben, bedingt durch mein Gewicht. Jeder normale 80kg Typ sollte sich aber gut überlegen, ob er lieber kräftige aber dafür nervig singende Bremsscheiben fährt. Das Risiko eines solchen Verhaltens steigt halt mit dem Scheibendurchmesser an. Muß nicht auftreten, kann aber. Kann übrigens auch mal auftreten, wenn man frische Bremssteine installiert hat.

Zurück zu den Rahmengrößen. Ja klar sagt der Geometrierechner bei mir 20''. Als ich derletzt aber mal auf einem solchen 20'' Stereo gesessen hab im Laden und mal ne Runde gedreht hatte, war sich der 'Fachmann' schon nicht mehr so ganz sicher, ob des 20'' Rahmens bei mir. Er meinte dann, dass ein 21'' Rahmen ideal für mich wäre, wenn es diesen gäbe. Da ich bereits den 22'' Rahmen gefahren bin und auch ein Cube-HT mit 22'' fahre, habe ich mich für das 22'' Stereo entschieden. Die Aussage von einem befreundeten Sportler (und Trainer) war dann auch die gleiche, die auch mein Radhändler gegeben hat: "Bei vermehrt langen Touren den größeren Rahmen, und bei vermehrt Downhill/Trail im schwierigen Gelände eher den kleineren Rahmen." Da ich ein Tourenfahrer bin, hab ich mich also für den 22'' entschieden. (Etwas Platz übern Oberrohr ist eigentlich auch noch, genauso wie bei meinem 22'' HT da auch noch Platz war.  ) 

Was die Sattelstütze bei 89 SL angeht: Zw. 20'' und 22'' muß diese um 5cm weiter herausgezogen werden. Irgendwie sah das bei 20'' nicht mehr so gut aus. Bei einem 18'' Rahmen würde die rote Linie wahrscheinlich schon zu sehen sein... 

Ich habe nen Freund, welcher von der reinen Körpergröße gute 6cm größer ist als ich (so ca. 192cm). Allerdings hab ich die längere Schrittlänge und muß den Sattel nun gutes Stück weiter rausziehen, als er. Wenn er auf einem 20'' gut sitzt und ich dann den Sattel auf dem gleichen Rad auf mich einstelle, meint auch er, dass ich nen größeren Rahmen bräuchte... Ich hab halt so lange Beine - ist bei jedem verschieden.

@ sap:

Wenn Du dich aus der gestreckten sportlicheren Position eher in eine aufrechte Position begibst, verlierst Du halt beim Vortrieb an Effizienz. Du wirst also auf einer Tour etwas langsamer werden bzw. mehr Kraft aufwenden müssen, um dies auszugleichen zu können. Aber nützt ja alles nix, wenn Du mit Rückenschmerzen zu tuen hast. 

Gegenüber meines Cube-HT, sitze ich auf dem 22'' Stereo schon etwas aufrechter, was mir sofort aufgefallen ist. Da verliere ich also schon mal relativ viel Vortrieb. Wenn ich nun statt dem 22'' den 20'' Rahmen nehmen würde, würde ich noch viel aufrechter sitzen.

Was die Reifen angeht: es geht mir nicht so sehr um das zu/von einem Spot kommen, sondern um ausgedehnte Touren vornehmlich im Mittelgebirge. Wenn ich den FATAlbert besonders hinten drauf lasse, dann muß ich bei 60..80km Touren viel mehr Kraft aufbringen, so dass ich am Ende 'total am Ende' sein würde, während ein schmalerer Reifen mit einem besser laufenden Profil dieses 'Ende' meiner Kräfte eindeutig nach hinten schiebt. Es geht also nicht so sehr um die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, sondern auch um Ankommen und das "wie" Ankommen.

Ein schmalerer Reifen bedeutet hier nicht unbedingt weniger Gewicht, als eher viel weniger Walkkräfte. Der Rollwiderstand ist geringer.

Mit einem Noby z.Bsp. würde ich auch diverse Hänge runterkommen. Ich schaff das z.Zt. auch mit meinem Cube-HT, wobei hinten eher nen schmaler 2.1''..2.2'' (muß mal schauen) Reifen aufgezogen ist...  Was das Aufpumpen des FatAlberts angeht: Das ist keine gute Option. Dann leidet der Komfort zu sehr und kleine Vibrationen werden direkt auf den Rahmen/Lenker übertragen und meine Hände und mein Popo werden 'einschlafen'. Der Reifen ist ja auch ein Federelement und wenn man dieses mit zu viel Luftdruck zu sehr reduziert, wirds unkonfortabel.


----------



## sap (26. März 2010)

Also spontan würde ich sagen, dass ich nicht Vortrieb verliere, wenn ich flacher oder gestreckter auf dem Bike sitze. Es hängt doch davon ab, wo der Sattel sitzt und wie mein Winkel zu den Pedalen ist. Wenn ich auf einem 18er den Sattel relativ weit hinten habe, sollte das doch kein Problem sein, oder? Ist unter Umständen nicht so bequem...aber die Haltung des Oberkörpers sollte doch wie gesagt fast egal sein, so lange die Beine im richtigen Winkel drücken können - oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## fatz (26. März 2010)

Monti-29 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?



na wenn'sd aufsetzt tut das weh, evtl. ziemlich. wenn dir dabei auch noch das 
licht ausgeht ist evlt. auch noch was kaputt. und wie das dann mit dem storch 
zusammenhaengt fragst mal besser deine mami.


----------



## Monti-29 (26. März 2010)

Danke für die Erklärung!


----------



## Oli01 (26. März 2010)

sap schrieb:


> Also spontan würde ich sagen, dass ich nicht Vortrieb verliere, wenn ich flacher oder gestreckter auf dem Bike sitze. Es hängt doch davon ab, wo der Sattel sitzt und wie mein Winkel zu den Pedalen ist. Wenn ich auf einem 18er den Sattel relativ weit hinten habe, sollte das doch kein Problem sein, oder? Ist unter Umständen nicht so bequem...aber die Haltung des Oberkörpers sollte doch wie gesagt fast egal sein, so lange die Beine im richtigen Winkel drücken können - oder sehe ich das falsch?



Es sollte schon ein Grund haben, warum die Rennradler so gestreckt auf Ihren Rädern 'liegen'. Nicht nur um den Wind keine Oberfläche zu geben, sondern evtl. hat das mit der erweiterten Muskulatur am Popo und dem unteren Rücken zu tuen... Ich bin kein Sportmediziner, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Oberkörpersitzhaltung einiges zur Effizienz beiträgt.


----------



## sap (26. März 2010)

Ich ja leider auch nicht 

Wieso so häufig wird vermutlich beides wichtig sein.. wobei Wind schon ein extrem krasser Faktor ist. Windschattenfahren macht im Wald vielleicht nix aus, aber in der Ebene nahe dem Maximaltempo macht das auf Dauer einiges aus!


----------



## Oli01 (26. März 2010)

Ich habe hier noch einen relativ sport-wissenschaftlich abgehandelte Page gefunden:

http://www.sport-und-training.de/artikel/radfahren-so-sitzen-sie-richtig

Vielleicht sollte man bei Sattelhöhe und Sattelausrichtung hier mal nachlesen, dass man die für sich effektivste Einstellung mal ausprobieren kann. Hat ja auch viel mit den Längen der einzelnen Knochen (vor allem Oberschenkel) zu tuen. Und diese Längen sind bei jedem etwas anders, auch wenn die gleiche Körperlänge vorliegen sollte.

Dann kommt natürlich noch der eigene Geschmack und eigene Gewohnheiten hinzu.

Was ich noch zu den Rahmengrößen in die Diskussion werfen möchte: das Stereo hat keine direkte Linie zwischen Kurbellager und Sattelstange. Es sind vielmehr 2 Linien unterschiedlichen Winkels. Es ergibt sich eine reale Linie vom Kurbellager zur Sattelaufnahme. Der reale Sattelstützenwinkel, eine wichtige Kenngröße, variiert nun abhängig von der Auszuglänge des Sattels aus dem Sattelstützenrohr.

In Falle des Stereos würde ein größerer Rahmen eine nicht so weit ausgezogene Sattelstütze und einen resultierenden steileren realen Sattelrohrwinkel ergeben. Bei einem kleineren Rahmen müßte man den Sattel weiter herausziehen, was den realen Sattelrohrwinkel abflacht. Effizienter sind steilere Sitzrohrwinkel zu Fahren, heißt es.

Für mich bedeuted daher der 22'' Rahmen ein effizienteres Tourenfahren, als der 20'' Rahmen (oder gar 18'').


----------



## bs99 (26. März 2010)

Wenn du nur wegen dem Sattelstützenauszug einen größeren Rahmen kaufst dann ist das fragwürdig, dafür gibt es lange Sattelstützen!

Gerade wenn du lange Beine hast (und dadurch einen eher kurzen Oberkörper) wird es noch sinnfreier, einen größeren (und damit auch längeren) Rahmen zu kaufen. Beim Touren ist die entspannte Sitzposition (Rucksack!) ja auch wichtig, da würdest du dir mit einem langen Rahmen keinen Gefallen tun.
Ich bin selbst groß habe auch lange Beine (194, 94SL) und fahre am Enduro einen Rahmen mit 600 Oberrohr und 48cm Rahmenhöhe.
Es sind nur 12mm Längenunterschied beim Rahmen, da würde ich bei deiner Größe und Tourenausrichtung auf JEDEN FALL zum 20" greifen und wenn nötig noch einen 1cm längeren Vorbau montieren, brauchts aber wahrscheinlich gar nicht.

Just my 2cents


----------



## Oli01 (26. März 2010)

Ich fahre bereits seit 8-9 Jahren einen 22'' HT-Rahmen von Cube. Auf dem Stereo in 22'' sitze ich etwas aufrechter, als auf dem alten HT. So gesehen, wäre es doch Quatsch auf noch kleinere 'Spielzeug'rahmen runter zu gehen, um dann noch etwas aufrechter draufsitzen zu müssen... Zudem hat man über den Vorbau noch Variationsmöglichkeiten.

Was habt Ihr nur immer mit immer kleineren Rahmen? Ich komme sehr gut mit dem großen Rahmen klar! Macht Euch mal keinen Kopf um mein 22''er. Sieht aber echt mächtig aus, wenn ich das 22'' mal neben ein 16'' stelle... Dann wirkt das 16'' wie ein Kinderfahrrad.  

Hatte ich nicht geschrieben, dass ich 125kg wiege? Nun könnt Ihr Euch gerne mal vorstellen, dass ich keine schlanke und ranke Person sein kann. Somit sieht es auch ganz anders aus und wirkt auch ganz anders, wenn ich auf dem 22'' sitze, als wenn ich auf einem 20'' hocke. Könnt Ihr mir schon glauben, dass bislang bereits einige Fahrradhändler ihre Meinung zu einem kleineren Rahmen hin nach dem ersten Probesitzen darauf schlagartig geändert haben... 

Der letzte meinte zuerst: auf jeden Fall 20''. Vielleicht sogar ein 18''. Ich hab dann auf dem bereitgestellten 20'' mal den Sattel auf die richtige Höhe gebracht. Schön weit draussen. Dann hab ich ne Runde gedreht. Es hieß dann: "naja in Ihrem Fall - dann doch besser mal den großen 22'' Rahmen..., vielleicht noch nen 21'' Rahmen, wenn es den gäbe.". 

Und einen riesigen Vorteil hat das Ganze dann netterweise auch noch: nen 22'' Stereo muß ich wahrscheinlich kaum abschließen - wer klaut schon nen 22'' Bike?  (wohingehend Ihr mit Euren 18'' immer ein Argusauge auf die verketteten Bikes werfen müßt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (26. März 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr nur immer mit immer kleineren Rahmen? Ich komme sehr gut mit dem großen Rahmen klar!


ja ja. das hab ich auch mal geglaubt. seit ich das stereo fahr, hab ich kein kreuzweh mehr...


> Und einen riesigen Vorteil hat das Ganze dann netterweise auch noch: nen 22'' Stereo muß ich wahrscheinlich kaum abschließen - wer klaut schon nen 22'' Bike?


schon mal die preise deiner anbauteile zusammengezaehlt?


----------



## sap (26. März 2010)

ich schließ mein 20" auch nie ab....was aber nicht an der Größe liegt, sondern daran, dass ich es ohnehin nirgends stehen lasse, wo die Gefahr besteht, dass es mir geklaut werden könnte...an mein stereo kommt doch kein schloss, so weit kommts noch


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2010)

Hey Oli, sei mir nicht bös, aber lass doch jetzt einfach mal das Halbwissen eines Ergo- und Radspezialisten beiseite, fahr Rad, freu dich das dir dein rad passt und fertig. Wenn ich höre, dass man nur mit schmalen reifen "so" touren um die 80km übersteht, und man ja gestreckt auf einem ALMOUNTAINBIKE sitzen muss grig ichs lachen. Ich glaube dein Händler hätte dir für deinen Einsatz besser ein Scott Genius, ein Cube AMS, oder Sting, oder was auch imme rvekauft. aber das stereo ist nunmal etwas aufrechter, etc.. Ob du nun wegen bissl rollwiederstand rummachst oder nicht, sollte sich bei solch einem rad eh erledigen. Du fährst schließlich auch feiwillig einen der schwerern rahmen dieser klasse.
Um dich mal zurückzuholen: Ich fahre in der saisson touren von 2000-3000hm und 70-80km. und das mit 15kg und dicken reifen 
Von daher 
Bitte nimms mir nicht übel, aber das musste jetzt raus! wie bereits geschrieben, erfreue dich am (hoffentlich bald wieder) schönen wetter, fahhr dein radl und hab spaß. hier sollten wir uns nicht seitenlang über rahmengrößen unterhalten. Jeder sollte mittlerweile kapiert haben, dass ausser fahren eh nix hilft


----------



## Oli01 (26. März 2010)

Dann können wir den Thread aber auch gleich dicht machen, wenn man hier nicht über sowas Diskutieren darf... 

Im übrigen wiegt mein altes HT auch etwa 14.5kg. Von daher ist das Stereo zwar eines der schweren Fullys - aber im Vergleich mit meinem alten HT ist es nicht als schwerer Einzustufen. Man sollte sich ja auch mal die Entwicklung im Rahmenbau (alles Dünnwandiger) vor Augen führen. 

Wenn Du 2-3thm und 80km Touren damit machen kannst mitsamt Fatalbert, aber ich zumindest hinten einen etwas schmaleren Reifen aufspannen möchte - so ist das wiederum meine persönliche Entscheidung. Falls Du so um die 80..90kg wiegen solltest, dann empfehle ich Dir mal nen Sack Zement auf den Rücken zu schnallen und diese Tour nochmals damit zu Fahren. Vielleicht siehst Du es dann aus einer etwas anderen Sicht. Ich bin halt kein Leichtgewicht, scheue große und auch schwere Touren nicht, aber möcht es mir nicht schwerer machen.

Was Scott Genius angeht: den Dämpfer mit ca. 33bar aufpumpen? Geht kaum lange gut.

Sting? Hat doch wohl nen Carbonrahmen - nix für schwere Kerle! Das Ding zerbrech ich wahrscheinlich.

Cube AMS/AMS125 - ok wäre wahrscheinlich das bessere Tourenrad. Aber ich möchte nun mal die Federwegsreserven!

Warum sollte man ein Stereo nicht als Tourenrad mit ausreichend Potential für mehr verwenden dürfen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2010)

Darfst du doch, sag ich doch nix. Darfst du doch, da sag ich doch gar nix.
Ich bin nur der ansicht, dass wenn du schon etwas mehr wiegst und ein stereo besitzt, du es bei touren etwas gemütlicher angehen kannst! Warum nichtmal nen gang rausschalten und 10km weniger fahren. Macht doch nix...Ich für meinen teil fahre immer so, wie ich lustig bin und fertig.Was ich damit sagen will, is, dass es sich nicht um ein wettkampfrad handelt und man von daher nicht immer auf druck fahren muss, nur um dann zusagen ich hab "das, das und das gefahren"..... (und der rollwiederstand schenkt sich wirklich nicht viel! - Der unterschied zwischen FA und NN oder 2.4 und 2.25 beim FA ist gar nicht so gigantisch, wie du es im kopf zu haben scheinst ) 

Wie gesagt nimms mir bitte nicht krumm. ich schätze aucch, dass du dich hier so gerne und viel beteiligst! aber das wollte ich nur mal eben gesagt haben..

Ps: Muddy Mary v/h, bedeutet wirklich ROLLWIDERSTAND, und 70kg  Aber gehen tuts damit auch. man braucht nur zeit um sich zu gewöhnen. manchmal ists halt besser sich an etwas heranzuarbeiten. Ist doch nen super erfolg wenn man mit wesentlich schwereren, größeren (..) reifen genauso schnell fahren kann wie mit nem leichten ! 

Ah nochwas: Ich hatte das genius als testrad (4-5 wochen), und der dämpfer hält! ist ja schließlich von scott auch genau dafür konstruiert worden. (dass ich keine 33bar benötige ist mir klar, doch ich kenne genius besitzer, die das brauchen)


----------



## bs99 (26. März 2010)

Breite Reifen haben auf Schotter und im Gelände erwiesenermaßen geringeren Rollwiderstand als schmälere (gleiches Profil vorrausgesetzt).

Gerade bei deinem Gewicht würde ich mir hinten den 2,2er überlegen, einen breiteren könntest du mir etwas weniger Druck fahren. Die Rubberqueen ist eine ganz gute Wahl (viel Volumen=Komfort), bei einem Tourenfahrer würde ich mir aber auch NN 2,4 und Conti Mountainking 2,4 überlegen. Gerade am Hinterrad ist ein Profil mit wenig Rollwiderstand wichtig, und das ist die RQ nun eher nicht.

Sonst gilt: fahr mit was dich glücklich macht!
Bei deinem Gewicht würd ich vor allem auf gute Laufräder acht geben.


----------



## fatz (26. März 2010)

@andi:
danke fuer die letzten beiden postings. sonst's haett's ich geschrieben. 

schad dass du soweit weg wohnst. ich glaub wir haben die gleiche auffassung von biken.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. März 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @andi:
> danke fuer die letzten beiden postings. sonst's haett's ich geschrieben.
> 
> schad dass du soweit weg wohnst. ich glaub wir haben die gleiche auffassung von biken.


Dann solltet ihr auch einen eigenen Muddy Marry -160mm Federgabel ,etc aufmachen .Dann gibts nicht immer dumme Kindische Kommentare wenn andere User sich im Forum zu Wort melden. Mensch Jungs auch andere Leute können Rad fahren .Was sie mit Ihrem Cube Stereo machen ist doch vollkommen egal .Laßt doch mal die dummen Komentare.


----------



## nullstein (26. März 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> :ddann solltet ihr auch einen eigenen muddy marry -160mm federgabel ,etc aufmachen .dann gibts nicht immer dumme kindische kommentare wenn andere user sich im forum zu wort melden. Mensch jungs auch andere leute können rad fahren .was sie mit ihrem cube stereo machen ist doch vollkommen egal .laßt doch mal die dummen komentare.



*Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (26. März 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Dann solltet ihr auch einen eigenen Muddy Marry -160mm Federgabel ,etc aufmachen .Dann gibts nicht immer dumme Kindische Kommentare wenn andere User sich im Forum zu Wort melden. Mensch Jungs auch andere Leute können Rad fahren .Was sie mit Ihrem Cube Stereo machen ist doch vollkommen egal .Laßt doch mal die dummen Komentare.



Naja, die verschiedenen Bikes haben ja schon verschiedene Einsatzgebiete. Das Stereo ist kein Kilometerfresser im XC oder gar CC Sinne. Es ist aber sicher auch keine Downhillmaschine mit 2.7 Minion DHF 2ply. Hier treffen gerade zwei extreme auf einander. So dumm sind aus meiner Sicht weder die einen noch die anderen Kommentare. Nur im Laufe der Diskusion ein wenig "überzeichnet". Ich tendiere auch eher in die Richtung die fatz und Andy gehen, wenn auch nicht ganz so "extrem". Für mich ist ein Stereo als Kilometerfresser Verschwendung und zwar der "menschlichen" Resourcen. Bikes wie das AMS mit 125mm Federweg haben auch ne Menge Reserven auf dem Trail. Ein 2.2 Reifen gepaart mit der "sportlicheren" Sitzposition und ein paar Kilo weniger machen dort aber wesentlich mehr Sinn.

Natürlich kann ich mit nem Ferrarie 30 fahren und mit nem Unimog über die Autobahn fliegen aber beides entspricht der Bestimmung des Gefährts. Da das Stereo jetzt weder ein Ferrari noch ein Unimog ist, sondern irgendwo dazwischen liegt, ist das Einsatzgebiet des Bikes breit und damit eben nicht so völlig eindeutig.

nur meine 2cent.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. März 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Naja, die verschiedenen Bikes haben ja schon verschiedene Einsatzgebiete. Das Stereo ist kein Kilometerfresser im XC oder gar CC Sinne. Es ist aber sicher auch keine Downhillmaschine mit 2.7 Minion DHF 2ply. Hier treffen gerade zwei extreme auf einander. So dumm sind aus meiner Sicht weder die einen noch die anderen Kommentare. Nur im Laufe der Diskusion ein wenig "überzeichnet". Ich tendiere auch eher in die Richtung die fatz und Andy gehen, wenn auch nicht ganz so "extrem". Für mich ist ein Stereo als Kilometerfresser Verschwendung und zwar der "menschlichen" Resourcen. Bikes wie das AMS mit 125mm Federweg haben auch ne Menge Reserven auf dem Trail. Ein 2.2 Reifen gepaart mit der "sportlicheren" Sitzposition und ein paar Kilo weniger machen dort aber wesentlich mehr Sinn.
> 
> Natürlich kann ich mit nem Ferrarie 30 fahren und mit nem Unimog über die Autobahn fliegen aber beides entspricht der Bestimmung des Gefährts. Da das Stereo jetzt weder ein Ferrari noch ein Unimog ist, sondern irgendwo dazwischen liegt, ist das Einsatzgebiet des Bikes breit und damit eben nicht so völlig eindeutig.
> 
> nur meine 2cent.


Trotzdem überzogen.
Wenn du mit dem Jürgen (Jokomann) fährst fresst ihr doch auch Kilometer nichtwar .Ich weiß ja was der Jürgen so fährt,da ich in der vergangenheit das ein oder andere Mal mitgefahren bin .Und da brauchst du bestimmt keine 160mm Gabel oder fette Muddys.
Auch mit einem Stereo läßt es sich wunderbar Touren.
Es ging ja eigendlich nur darum das es immer was auszusetzen gibt wenn einer sein Stereo anders nützt.Gruss


----------



## fatz (26. März 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Was sie mit Ihrem Cube Stereo machen ist doch vollkommen egal .


darum ging's ja gar nicht, sondern um m.e. recht einseitige antworten auf die frage von
jemand der sich ein stereo kaufen will. wenn ich das anders sehe schreib ich das.


> Laßt doch mal die dummen Komentare.


warum? nur weil du anderer meinung bist? fuer so dumm halte ich unsere kommentare 
uebrigens keineswegs. wenn wir dir zu sehr auf den geist gehen, musst uns halt auf
die ignorierliste setzen.
den rest hat der andre eh schon geschrieben.

ps. ich fahre keinen uebrigens muddy mary


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. März 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> darum ging's ja gar nicht, sondern um m.e. recht einseitige antworten auf die frage von
> jemand der sich ein stereo kaufen will. wenn ich das anders sehe schreib ich das.
> 
> warum? nur weil du anderer meinung bist? fuer so dumm halte ich unsere kommentare
> ...



Danke  und ja: schade!
Ps. Und ich bis letzte Woche nur vorne  Und wisst ihr was? Heute kamen meine neuen Felgen. Es wird ein custom LRS mit MAvic EX729 und 440er Dt naben. Bin ich jetzt so dumm wie meine kommentare?
(Und jetzt an dieser stelle nicht gleich aufregen, ich hab euch schon richtig verstanden, aber provozieren musste sein!)
Wenn von uns keine Kommentare kämen, dann wären wir aktuell auf dem Standpunkt, dass ein Stereo nur für Touren auf Schotter und asphalt tauglich wäre! Von daher, schaut einfach mal auf die andere Seite 

"fresst ihr doch auch Kilometer nichtwar .Ich weiß ja was der Jürgen so fährt,da ich in der vergangenheit das ein oder andere Mal mitgefahren bin .Und da brauchst du bestimmt keine 160mm Gabel oder fette Muddys."

Es geht nicht ums brauchen. Es geht ums wollen!Ich komme wenn ich will auch mit NN und ner 140mm gabel den berg runter, aber ich WILL es nicht,  denn ich bin mit all dem Quatsch schneller und hab mehr spaß, ohne große einschränkung beim hoch kurbeln (aus meiner sicht). Kilometerfressen ist unabhängig vom rest! das eine hat nichts mim anderen zu tun: mein stereo is jetzt exakt 2 Jahre, 1Monat und 11 Tage alt und hat ü 12000km drauf (höhenmeter ungezählt!)  und das mit so einer austattung


----------



## derAndre (26. März 2010)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Trotzdem überzogen.
> Wenn du mit dem Jürgen (Jokomann) fährst fresst ihr doch auch Kilometer nichtwar .Ich weiß ja was der Jürgen so fährt,da ich in der vergangenheit das ein oder andere Mal mitgefahren bin .Und da brauchst du bestimmt keine 160mm Gabel oder fette Muddys.


Naja mit Jürgen das ist kein Kilometerfressen. Da geht doch darum möglichst viele Trails rauf und runter zu fahren. Klar sind das Touren. Aber dort wie bei meinen Sonntagstouren ist der Singletrail rauf wie runter das Ziel. Über jeden Kilometer Strasse, der sich nicht vermeiden lässt fluche ich und Waldautobahnen versuche ich ebenfalls zu vermeiden. 160mm braucht man da sicher nicht. Schaden würden sie aber auch nicht. Die Mary würde ich da nicht fahren wollen, genauso wenig wie einen Racing Ralph oder auch nur einen 2.2 Nobby Nic.

Wie gesagt die Pole und die gemäßigten Breitengrade sind so weit nicht von einander entfernt.


----------



## jan84 (27. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> [..]
> Es geht nicht ums brauchen. Es geht ums wollen!Ich komme wenn ich will auch mit NN und ner 140mm gabel den berg runter, aber ich WILL es nicht,  denn ich bin mit all dem Quatsch schneller und hab mehr spaß, ohne große einschränkung beim hoch kurbeln (aus meiner sicht). [...]



Genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Für *mich* lohnt sich der Mehraufwand eines schweren Reifens häufig schon wenn ich dadurch 1-2 Schlüsselstellen auf der Tour die ich sonst tragen müsste fahren kann. Und wenn das Effektiv nur 30 Meter von ner Tour über mehrere Stunden sind ist das auch ok. Den Mehrfederweg/Reifen einfach als zusätzliches Training verbuchen und gut . 
Muss halt immer zu der Gruppe / den mitfahrern passen. Mit nem Enduro + Schwerbereifung in ner Gruppe mit CC-Hardtails mit Leichtreifen ist zumindest grenzwertig . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Muss halt immer zu der Gruppe / den mitfahrern passen. Mit nem Enduro + Schwerbereifung in ner Gruppe mit CC-Hardtails mit Leichtreifen ist zumindest grenzwertig .
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Hehe _ Das denk ich mir auch jeden Mittwoch Aber mit genug power... Bin letztes Jahr auch nen marathon damit gefahren. Aber dasüberlege ichmir dieses jahr dreimal (zumindets mit dem rad)! Dazu ist nen anderes rad wirklich besser geeignet


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2010)

Anderes Thema...
Projekt Fahrrad nimmt Gestallt an. fast alle Teile sind da, nur noch der Lenker und die griffe fehlen. Da ich demnächst ans einspeichen gehe, vorerst nabe/felgen 





Magura FR v+h....enstspricht eigentlich einer DT 440 Nabe. Der unterschied ist eigtl. nur das logo auf der nabe. 





Sackschwere Mavic EX729 Felgen  Halten tun die mopped-felgen. Das gewicht ist ein extra training!


----------



## fatz (27. März 2010)

speichst selber ein?


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2010)

ich bin ncoh nicht sooo gut, daher mithilfe meines  (freund, chef, mentor in sachen fahrradschrauberei,...) Aber daran kann ich mich weiter verbessern, dann gehn die nächsten evtl. schon alleine..


----------



## thierlo (27. März 2010)

rahmengabelrestvomfest ????


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2010)

kommen samt gewicht nach dem umbau ende der woche. wie gesag warte noch auf den lenker und besseres wetter 
Diese beiden parts vorerst, da sie wenn sie eingespeicht sind weder so vor liegen, noch gewogen werden könnten.


----------



## fatz (27. März 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich bin ncoh nicht sooo gut, daher mithilfe meines  (freund, chef, mentor in sachen fahrradschrauberei,...)



eingespeicht hab ich auch noch nicht. zentrieren kann ich mittlerweile allerdings recht 
gut. so gut, das ich allen moeglichen leuten ihre raeder zentrieren darf.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2010)

Jo zentrieren ist kein thema...Aber einspeichen scheint selbst für leute, die schon seit ewigkeiten mit rädern zu tun haben nicht die einfachste übung zu sein. (sofern sie es nicht all zu oft machen, und somit rutine gewinnen..)


----------



## steps (27. März 2010)

Tolles Thema Laufräder....
Habe schon letztens schon ein paar Fragen wegen den felgen usw reingeschrieben.
Befinde mich zurzeit in der verdammten Situation kaufen, nicht kaufen.
Nocheinma kurz die Zusammenstellung, wollte die Hope Pro 2 Nabe und Syncros DS 28 Felge evlt zulegen.

Außer von der Optik jetzt, habe ich wirklich große Vorteile hingegen meiner Sunringle Dinger, fahre das K18. Habe mir sagen lassen, die Lager der Nabe wären Welten hingegen der Sunringle usw... ist das Ganze so bemerkbar und sinnvoll und eine gute Geldanlage ?
Danke im voraus


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. März 2010)

Es ist eine Welt uund es ist auch deutlich spürbar. Aber sinn macht das ganze finanziell nur dann, wenn du die sun ringle vorher platt fährst. 
zum zusammenrobben langen sie! ich hab meine Crossmax ST (die eigtl. hochwertig sind (sien sollten)) auch ehrst runter gefahren, bevor jetzt was "gescheites" kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steps (27. März 2010)

Meine Gedanken sind die, zurzeit hätte ich das Geld, demnächst mach ich Fortbildung 2 Jahre. Dann würde es mir nicht mehr so leicht fallen. Wenn ich dann meine Laufräder schrotte, hab ich ein Problem. 
Habe ein top Angebot von einem Onlineshop.
Also wenn es sich wirklcih so bemerkbar macht, werde ich wohl zuschlagen. *grübel*


----------



## daniel07 (30. März 2010)

fertig!!!
steuersatz ist heut endlich eingetroffen. felgen noch schnell gecleant und extra für andi 3001 ohne flaschenhalter und "schutzblech"









Rahmen:          cube stereo 07 18"
Gabel:              Rock Shox Pike 454 coil
Dämpfer:          Rock Shox Monarch 3.1 
Laufräder:        Mach1 Freeride auf Rockmachine Naben
Bremse:           Hayes Nine 185/160
Schaltwerk:      Shimano XT Shadow middle cage
Umwerfer:         Shimano STX E-type
Shifter:            Shimano XT 
Kassette:          Shimano XT CS-M760 11-34
Kette:              Shimano HG93
Kurbel:             Truvativ Husselfelt ISIS 22,32,44
Innenlager:       Truvativ ISIS Gigapipe SL
Pedale:             Wellgo BMX
Vorbau:            NC-17 Toro S-por 50mm 25,4
Lenker:             NC-17 DH S-pro 680mm 25,4
Griffe:               Brave Lock-on
Steuersatz:       unten: FSA Orbit R1,5 oben: FSA Gravity 2
Sattel:             SDG Bel-Air RL
Stütze:            Truvativ Team mit Reduzierhüse auf 31,6 
Sattelklemme:   Syntace SuperLock
Reifen:             Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,3
Schläuche:        Schwalbe


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. März 2010)

daniel07 schrieb:


> fertig!!!
> steuersatz ist heut endlich eingetroffen. felgen noch schnell gecleant und extra für andi 3001 ohne flaschenhalter und "schutzblech"



Danke 
So siehts doch trotz low budget (?) nach was aus 

(steuersatz hat aber lange auf sich warten lassen! )


----------



## nullstein (30. März 2010)

Ich finde das Bike ebenfalls gelungen. Der Lenker wär nicht ganz mein Ding (zu viel Rise), aber wenns dir passt ist alles schön. Und dieses Milky Green ist nur geil!


----------



## daniel07 (30. März 2010)

danke, danke...
lenker kommt evtl. noch niedriger, find es selbst net schee. aber leider schlagen die bremshebel bei nem crash dann ans oberrohr. 
steuersatz hat echt lang gedauert, ist halt doof, wenn der gabelschaft zu kurz ist, sonst wär es ja schon lange fertig.


----------



## fatz (30. März 2010)

jo! schaut gut aus der hobel. die farbe find ich immer noch den absoluten brenner. koennt mich immer
noch in den a. beissen, dass es die 06 noch nicht gegeben hat.

was wiegt das geschoss? duerfte noch n tick ueber meinem liegen.


----------



## daniel07 (31. März 2010)

will das gewicht auch nicht wirklich wissen. kurbel, laufräder, gabel sind ja nicht die leichtesten teile. der rest hält sich in grenzen, aber es muss ja halten. werde es für enduro-touren missbrauchen. aber ich werd es mit der gabel nicht in den enduro gallerie thread stellen. obwohl es ja mal ne abwechslung zu den ganzen p(b)itches wär.
reifen kommen übrigens def. noch andere drauf.


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2010)

avhgott- im endurofred stehen soviele bikes drin, die da nichthingehören...wir haben uns drauf geeinigt, ein endur am individuellen einsatz festzumachen stells ruhig rein....(auch wenn dumme kommentare kommen können)

Das mit dem Gewicht kenn ich. Mein LRS ist fertig. und er wiegt viel...naja gutes trainig!


----------



## nullstein (31. März 2010)

Hey Andi stell doch mal nen Foto von deinem Stereo mit dem neuen LRS rein. Hattest du die 729er oder 721er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2010)

29 wenn dann richtig 
Ähm LRS ist noch nicht verbaut, da, wie du bestimmt mitbekommen hast, das ganze rad umgebaut wird. dummerweise wart ich aufn lenker und vorhin hat sich bei nem anruf vom adam (race face) rausgestellt dass er erst heute raus geht, weil die lenker statt wie geplant montag, erst dienstag reingekommen sind. (hatten da nen engpass). dementsprechen kommen lenker und griffe im besten fall morgen, und, so wie ich es einschätze erst nächste woche nach den feiertagen. wenn alles zammgeschraubt is kommen bilder


----------



## nullstein (31. März 2010)

Und ich hab schon gedacht, dass ich der Einzige bin, der ewig auf seine Teile wartet...


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2010)

nö ... aber naja. meinem frisch "aufgebauten" rad würde ich die aktuellen schei.. verhältnisse hier eh nicht zumuten wollen. von daher...


----------



## hofschalk (2. April 2010)

auch auf die gefahr dass das thema schon mal behandelt wurde:

hat jemand von euch die Kind Shock Remote Sattelstütze? Wenn ja, wie habt ihr den Zug verlegt?

frohe Ostern


----------



## zeKai (3. April 2010)

So ist wohl die einzige Lösung wenn auch nicht zwingend mit Kabelbindern :/




Was mir daran nicht gefällt ist das Kabel über dem Bremsgriff. Und auch wie schon gesagt die Kabelbinder sind nicht wirklich elegant. Der poploc von der rock shox musste weichen weil das ist ein Fahrrad und kein spaceshuttle Cockpit.


----------



## hofschalk (3. April 2010)

hast du den zug gekürzt, oder ist das die standardlänge? meine überlegung war nämlich, den parallel zu den anderen zügen zu verlegen. dadurch wäre das kabelbinder-gefummel wenigstens nicht am oberrohr. 
danke für die bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (3. April 2010)

hallo!
ich war donnerstag beim cubehändler meines vertrauens und habe mich über einen guten preis für ein stereo informiert. doch er sagte mir das ich es mir überlegen sollte da ich evtl. probleme haben könnte mit meiner schuhgröße (46). er meinte ich würde dann immer an den hinterbau geraten. kann das sein? stell mir das ganze ein wenig suspekt vor.was sagt ihr? irgendwie könnte ich mir das ganze nicht vorstellen da die pedale doch weiter aussen liegen sollten?!


----------



## hofschalk (3. April 2010)

also ich hab das 2008er stereo und hab schuhgröße 48. bei meinen bikeschuhen, hab ich 49er und komme eigentlich im normalen betrieb nicht an den hinterbau. wenn ich eingeklickt bin, ist zwar wenig platz, aber der fuß dreht sich ja nicht. nur wenn ich ausgeklickt bin (wenns mal bissl unruhig wird) streif ich ab und zu, aber da trete ich nicht. 
kurzum, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so problematisch wird.
merkst du aber doch sicher beim probefahren.


----------



## Organspänder (3. April 2010)

Bei mir auch das 2008 model und bei schuhgröße 48 keine Probleme!


----------



## dusi__ (3. April 2010)

danke für eure antworten! 
bei der probefahrt ist mir auch rein gar nichts aufgefallen. habe extra mit meinen füßen rumgekurbelt von rechts nach links aber so grad mal angetitscht bei extremen winkel.

ich glaub der wollte mir einfach nur das ams 125 andrehen welches (reduziert) direkt daneben stand.

aber ich hab mich halt ins stereo verguckt no chance for him


----------



## hofschalk (3. April 2010)

dann greif zu und hab viel spass damit


----------



## dusi__ (3. April 2010)

bin kurz davor !


----------



## zeKai (3. April 2010)

@hofschalk
Ich habe da nichts gekürzt. Doch ist das auch ein 22" Rahmen und dadurch das Oberohr auch etwas länger(?).


----------



## hofschalk (3. April 2010)

hmm. hab den 20er. aber glaube ich nehm doch die mit hebel. das Zuggefummel spar ich mir


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. April 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> hallo!
> ich war donnerstag beim cubehändler meines vertrauens und habe mich über einen guten preis für ein stereo informiert. doch er sagte mir das ich es mir überlegen sollte da ich evtl. probleme haben könnte mit meiner schuhgröße (46). er meinte ich würde dann immer an den hinterbau geraten. kann das sein? stell mir das ganze ein wenig suspekt vor.was sagt ihr? irgendwie könnte ich mir das ganze nicht vorstellen da die pedale doch weiter aussen liegen sollten?!



Mh ich glaub der gute hat da schon etwas recht..Ich würs nicht als problem bezeichnen, aber es KANN passieren. hängt von dir ab...(siehst ja,  zwei ander habens nicht, ich schon..)
Mir gehts so, dass ich am hinterbau zwei stellen (rechts, links)  ohne lack hab, weil meine ferse da wohl oft drankomt... Und  ich hab schuhgröße 42/43 (bei klickies dann 43/44)
Also soweit hergeholt ist das nicht! Wie gesagt, ist aber kein problem, stört nicht, macht nix...
so siehts dann aus..






Das silberne etwas..ist an beiden seiten...auf der antribesseite befindet sich jetzt aber ein selfmade kettenschutz, von daher hat sichs da eh erledigt..


----------



## derAndre (3. April 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> hallo!
> ich war donnerstag beim cubehändler meines vertrauens und habe mich über einen guten preis für ein stereo informiert. doch er sagte mir das ich es mir überlegen sollte da ich evtl. probleme haben könnte mit meiner schuhgröße (46). er meinte ich würde dann immer an den hinterbau geraten. kann das sein? stell mir das ganze ein wenig suspekt vor.was sagt ihr? irgendwie könnte ich mir das ganze nicht vorstellen da die pedale doch weiter aussen liegen sollten?!



Ich habe nur 44 trage aber hohe ziemlich fette Schuhe (Old School Vision Streetware). Damit schleife ich ziemlich oft am Hinterbau and an der Kurbel entlang. Diese stellen werden mit der Zeit Blank. Den Rahmen beeinträchtigt das in seiner Funktion nicht und deswegen stört es mich wenig. Bei mit schaut das deutlich abgewetzer aus als bei Andy und mein Rahmen ist grad mal 1000 km gelaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (3. April 2010)

Ich komm grad nicht ganz mit....
Ihr berührt mit der Innenseite eurer Schuhe im hinteren Fersenbereich den Hinterbau und schleift dort dann kurz vor Bremsaufnahme und Co. auf beiden Seiten jeweils beide Streben seitlich ab?


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. April 2010)

jap. - scheint zumindest so...Ich hab davon auch nix mitbekommen! Man sieht nur das ergebnis, was aber nicht weiter tragisch ist..


----------



## Muehi (3. April 2010)

Jap, ich streif ebenfalls, wenn auch selten, mit der Ferse am Hinterbau an. Die letzten zwei Jahre hatte ich deswegen an den entsprechenden Stellen nen Schutz aus nem alten Schlauch und Kabelbindern. 

Nach der Renovierung in diesem Winter hab ich die Teile aber nicht wieder montiert. Das Rad ist nun alt genug, dass mich die eine oder andere Macke im Lack nicht mehr stört 

Eckdaten:
Schuhgröße 48, Standard-Kurbellänge 175mm, XT HTII Kurbel, Rahmengröße 20", Modelljahr 2007, original Pedale (warens die M520 oder 540?).

Nen Foto kann ich auch noch machen...


----------



## Route66 (3. April 2010)

High  , 

dringende Frage an alle Stereo Biker: 
habt ihr ein zusätzliches Ablaufloch im Tretlagergehäuse ??? 

Ich hab grad meine Kurbel ausgebaut und da kam mit doch glatt ca. 1/4 Liter Salzbrühe entgegen...  

Da ist ja im Tretlagergehäuse schon eine Bohrung für die Schraube die diese Plastezugführung hält. Kann man ohne Risiko da noch ein 2,5 oder 3er Löchli reinbohren damit das Wasser ablaufen kann? 
Jemand Erfahrung damit oder auch schon auf dieses Problem gestossen? 

Antwort wäre pressant damit ich evtl. noch Bohren kann bevor die Damenwelt  in die Betten hüpft.

Greez und frohes Eiersuchen 
Marko


----------



## TheMicha (3. April 2010)

@ dusi: Ich habe ebenfalls Größe 46 und bei mir streift da nichts! (Stereo 2008)


----------



## Route66 (3. April 2010)

Ja, Größe 45 und es streift auch nix.
Aber was ist jetzt mit dem Löchli.... ???


----------



## Muehi (3. April 2010)

Route66 schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber was ist jetzt mit dem Löchli.... ???



Nö, hab ich nicht. 
Bin auch etwas zwiegespalten von dem Sinn. Theoretisch kann zwar das Wasser drinnen abfließen, praktisch ist bei mir im Tretlagerbereich alles verdreckt und verkrustet, so dass das Löchlein sicherlich nach wenigen Ausfahren komplett dicht wäre, oder zusätzlich auch noch Dreck ins Tretlagergehäuse kann. Deswegen dreh ich mein Rad einfach nach der Wäsche oder nach Regenfahrten mit entfernter Sattelstütze auf den Kopf, dann kanns Wasser auch raus. 
Man könnte natürlich ganz professionell nen Gewinde reinschneiden, und das Loch mit ner Schraube verschließen, und diese von Zeit zu Zeit rausschrauben. Dann könnte man aber auch gleich die Schraube aus dem Plastikhalter rausdrehen... 

Zur Stabilität, ich hab nun schon von mehreren Seiten, teilweise auch Herstellern/Händler gehört, dass ein kleines zusätzliches Loch stabilitätsmäßig in dem Bereich kein Problem sei. Die Garantie dürfte aber auf jedenfall weg sein. 
Quellen kann ich grade keine nennen...


----------



## Ryo (3. April 2010)

Mal was Neues 
Hab gerade beim Putzen festgestellt, dass mein Umwerfer gebrochen ist und zwar schön oben  durch den "XT" Schriftzug durch... und ich wunder mich warum der soviel Spiel hat beim Abwischen
Das müsste das passende XTR Gegenstück sein oder?

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...age=1;pid=113;menuid1=2;menuid2=0;mid=0;pgc=0


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. April 2010)

Ja der passt...
Was das loch angeht: Ist kein problem das darein zu bohren! (bis auf garantie, und alles was muehi vollkommen richtig gesagt hat )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (3. April 2010)

zekai schrieb:


>




Mein Händler hatte mir mal so klebbare Leitungshalter gezeigt. Das wäre vlt was für dich! Benutzen die auch. Scheint daher zu halten und sieht auf jeden besser aus! 
Frag bei deinem doch einfach nach.


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. April 2010)

die teile heben leider nich sooo super (schon gar nich auf dem lack..)..also meine erfahrung..ich würd einfach den hebel am sattel bevorzugen (auch wenn ich weiß, dass das nicht konstruktiv zur leitungsverlegung ist..)


----------



## Route66 (3. April 2010)

Muehi schrieb:


> ...Dann könnte man aber auch gleich die Schraube aus dem Plastikhalter rausdrehen...



mmmh, ok überzeugt  
eh zu spät zum bohren.

Bin dann mal weg...

Marko


----------



## TheMicha (3. April 2010)

Zum Thema Leitungsverlegung:

Die Dinger von Magura (klick!) sollen super sein. Durfte sie selbst aber noch nicht testen...


----------



## Groudon (3. April 2010)

Dat waren die Dinga.


----------



## Fränki__ (4. April 2010)

Frohe Ostern.

Wenn es interessiert, ich streife mit Schuhgröße 45 auch am 20" Stereo - allerdings erst seit ich mit Flatpedals fahre. Mir Klickies hatte ich keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho2063 (4. April 2010)

ahoi,

ich meld mich auch mal zur schuhgrÃ¶Ãe: hab 44 und crankbrothers 5050 pedale, bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht gemerkt dass meine schuhe da irgendwo hÃ¤ngen bleiben.

alledings hab ich noch ein anderes problem: es quietscht und knackt im hinterbau, glaube das ganze kommt irgendwo aus der gegend des umlenkhebels. das quietschen hab ich durch etwas wd40 ganz gut in den griff bekommen, aber das knacken ist noch da, meistens bein ein- stÃ¤rker beim ausfedern, aber auch ab und zu einfach so auf grader strecke ohne viel federn.

kann das noch an den lagern liegen? da hab ich eigentlich nur von 07er und 08ern gelesen dass es so probleme gibt. beim probefahren ist mir das geknakse auch garnicht aufgefallen, und kaum bin ich mit dem rad daheim, es hat keine 15 km hinter sich, und schon fÃ¤ngts aus heiterm himmel an krach zu machen, das kann doch nicht sein? muss ich mit dem guten stÃ¼ck jetzt zum hÃ¤ndler zurÃ¼ck und wochenlang auf ersatz warten oder gibts da ne einfache mÃ¶glichkeit das selbst hin zu bekommen?

find das extrem Ã¤rgerlich, ich will eigentlich fahren und nicht stÃ¤ndig zur werkstatt rennen :/

â¬dith: und noch ne ganz andere frage: mit was macht ihr die klebereste von den felgenaufklebern ab? kann man da einfach mit waschbenzin oder kleberlÃ¶ser ran gehn, oder macht das den lack kaputt? kein bock mir da einen abzuschrubben. ohne die aufkleber siehts einfach viel schÃ¶ner aus.


----------



## nullstein (4. April 2010)

So mal ein kleiner Neuheiten-Bericht meinerseits. Gestern kam dann endlich der gute Mann der DHL und brachte mir meinen neuen Vorbau (Sixpack Raptor) und meine neuen Griffe (Ergon GE-1). Heute ging es dann auf die erste Probefahrt mit den kleinen Änderungen. Ich muss zugeben anfangs war ich schwer am zweifeln bezüglich des Vorbaus. Hatte ja zuvor den serienmäßigen Syntace Superforce 105mm drauf. Der Sixpack mit seinen 45mm ist deutlich kürzer, was mir auf den ersten 500m so gar nicht gefallen wollte. Nach den ersten Trails, Drops und Kicker kann ich aber nur sagen: kurzer Vorbau ist der Knaller! Bringt unheimlich viel an Kontrolle übers Bike. Bin sehr zufrieden. Was am Sixpack zu bemängeln ist, ist zum einen das Gewicht von 240g und das etwas unsaubere Finish. Vielleicht hab ich ja ne Ausnahme bekommen, aber das Ding ist teils null entgratet, so dass ich mir beim Entnehmen aus der Packung gleich zwei Schnitte an den Fingern zugezogen habe. Eigentlich ein NoGo. Großes Plus ist aber der Preis von 37 und meiner Meinung nach die Optik. Das Teil sieht echt gut aus.
So jetzt warte ich nur noch auf meine Reduzierhülse und meine HR-Nabe...


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. April 2010)

psycho2063 schrieb:


> ahoi,
> 
> ich meld mich auch mal zur schuhgrÃ¶Ãe: hab 44 und crankbrothers 5050 pedale, bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht gemerkt dass meine schuhe da irgendwo hÃ¤ngen bleiben.
> 
> ...



Darf man Fragen wie lange du dein Bike hast und wie viele km es hat?
(Probleme direkt mit den lagern gab es nicht! nur der normale verschleiss eben..)

@Nullstein: Das ist auch das, was ich ganz vielen langen vorbau fetischisten prÃ¤dige Freut mich, dass es dir soviel mehr spaÃ macht und bringt! 
 (ich hab bisher nen 90ger, und will bis jetzt nicht kleiner werden, da ich a.) nen kleineren rahmen hab, b.) die lÃ¤nngere gabel und c.) den sattel eh schon vorn..das wÃ¼rde bergauf evtl. ein groÃer rÃ¼ckschritt sein..ich muss mir das nochmal genau Ã¼berlegen, und probieren..meine befÃ¼rchtung ist, dass ich dann am ende ein super kompakten rad hab mit Ã¼ 15kg und bergauf kaum zu bewegen..)


----------



## hofschalk (4. April 2010)

psycho2063 schrieb:


> alledings hab ich noch ein anderes problem: es quietscht und knackt im hinterbau, glaube das ganze kommt irgendwo aus der gegend des umlenkhebels. das quietschen hab ich durch etwas wd40 ganz gut in den griff bekommen, aber das knacken ist noch da, meistens bein ein- stärker beim ausfedern, aber auch ab und zu einfach so auf grader strecke ohne viel federn.
> 
> kann das noch an den lagern liegen? da hab ich eigentlich nur von 07er und 08ern gelesen dass es so probleme gibt. beim probefahren ist mir das geknakse auch garnicht aufgefallen, und kaum bin ich mit dem rad daheim, es hat keine 15 km hinter sich, und schon fängts aus heiterm himmel an krach zu machen, das kann doch nicht sein? muss ich mit dem guten stück jetzt zum händler zurück und wochenlang auf ersatz warten oder gibts da ne einfache möglichkeit das selbst hin zu bekommen?
> 
> find das extrem ärgerlich, ich will eigentlich fahren und nicht ständig zur werkstatt rennen :/


  also bei mir dachte ich auch an den Hinterbau, aber es kommt wohl von der Sattelstützenklemmung. Probier doch da mal bisschen rumzuprobieren.


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. April 2010)

psycho2063 schrieb:


> dith: und noch ne ganz andere frage: mit was macht ihr die klebereste von den felgenaufklebern ab? kann man da einfach mit waschbenzin oder kleberlöser ran gehn, oder macht das den lack kaputt? kein bock mir da einen abzuschrubben. ohne die aufkleber siehts einfach viel schöner aus.



Kann man mit den Fingern abrubbeln...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## zeKai (5. April 2010)

mit wd40 gehts auch super (wobei ich damals brunox genommen habe )


----------



## psycho2063 (5. April 2010)

also das quietschen hab ich mit ordentlich wd40 schonmal in den griff bekommen, das knacken ist geblieben. kommt auf jeden fall aus der gegend dämpfer/umlenkhebel, genauer kann ichs leider nicht lokalisieren mit meinen kaputten ohren 



hofschalk schrieb:


> also bei mir dachte ich auch an den Hinterbau, aber es kommt wohl von der Sattelstützenklemmung. Probier doch da mal bisschen rumzuprobieren.



das ist es eher nicht, das knacken kommt auch wenn man das oberrohr runter drückt undn icht nur am sattel. 



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Darf man Fragen wie lange du dein Bike hast und wie viele km es hat?
> (Probleme direkt mit den lagern gab es nicht! nur der normale verschleiss eben..)



nachdem ich gestern noch ne kleine testrunde gefahren bin schätze ich so etwa 30.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. April 2010)

Ok ein Neurad. Dann ab zum Händler! Wenn sowas im neuzustand auftritt stimmt was nicht! das quietschen kanns durchaus mal geben, dass passiert wenn die lager schlecht geschmiert sind.. Aber knacken soll und darf nicht sein!


----------



## Muehi (5. April 2010)

Auch wenns jetzt schon zu spät ist: 
WD40 niemals in Richtung (Kugel-)Lager sprühen. Schmiert kurzzeitig wunderbar, unterkriecht aber unter Umständen die Dichtung und wäscht auf kurz oder lang die Fettpackung aus den Lagern. 
Resultat ist ein Lager, was man alle paar km mit WD40 versorgen müsste


----------



## SBCali (5. April 2010)

Hallo,

will mir ein Cube stereo RX kaufen, allerdings hab ich n Problem mit der verbauten RockShox Revelation Race Air U-Turn, da ich nicht ganz so viel gutes von dieser Gabel gehört hab. Soll ich lieber versuchen das Stereo the One zu bekommen, da dort ne Fox talas verbaut ist? Mein örtlicher Händler meinte das Stereo the One wird schwierig zubekommen sein. Es kostet ja außerdem noch 500 mehr., also 2800 . 

Bin grad etwas verzweifelt.... tendier' fast dazu erstma das "normale Stereo RX" zu kaufen und wenn die Gabel Probleme macht, mir ne talas 32 zu kaufen. Helft mit bitte ma, denn ich will bald (mit nem stereo!!!) biken gehn

THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (5. April 2010)

ich würde das The One holen, der Mehrpreis lohnt sich auf jedenfall für Gabel und Bremse.
Und wenn du mal schaust, was eine Talas alleine kostet...sollte das deine Entscheidung auch recht leicht machen


----------



## icecoldneck (5. April 2010)

ich würde zur RockShox tendieren erstens ne super Gabel super steif und hat mich an meinem Stereo noch nie im Stich gelassen zweitens der Fox Service ist mehr als bescheiden was heisen soll immer einschicken wegen Service (und zwar im Abstand von ca. 1 Jahr)sonst keine Garantie mehr....ich würde lieber die gesparten 500 in Ventidiscs investieren da dir das geklingel der Scheiben bald ziemlich auf die Nerven gehen wird....vobei die RX richtig eingefahren auch ne wahnsins Bremse is....


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (6. April 2010)

car.-doc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin seit ein paar tagen auch endlich ein stereo besitzer.hab mich für stereo rx in black entschieden. hat schon jemand erste eindrücke sammeln können? kam leider noch nicht zur ersten ausfahrt.


 
Hoi, hab genau die gleiche Maschine, seit dem 3. April.
1:12 St. gefahren, 600 Hm, z.T. kleine Trails. kleines Stöckchen in die Speichen. Lautes Zischgeräusch: Das Ventil in der Hälfte abgerissen. 200 Hm zur nächsten Strasse getragen und von meiner Cheffin abholen lassen (hatte noch keinen Schlauch dabei - Sattel-Täschchen fehlt noch)
Zuhause den sich sehr weich anfühlenden Dämpfer begutachtet.
Sehr, sehr öhlig!! Beim Betätigen des Hebels (seitl. rel. viel Spiel) kommt sichtbar Öl raus) 
Händler hat aber noch paar Tage Ferien. Hoffe nur, dass die Garantieabwicklung problemlos und zuegi läuft.
Gibt es Stereo-Fahrer, bzw. Fox PR23 Besitzer, die ähnliche Probleme hatten?


----------



## sap (6. April 2010)

Der RP23 wurde in verdammt vielen Bikes verbaut und ist für den AM-Bereich meinem Eindruck nach schon beinahe eine Referenz, was Sensibilität betrifft. Der Dämpfer ist sicherlich nicht schlecht und hat sich bisher, soweit ich mitbekommen habe, nicht durch hohe Ausfallraten oder besondere Anfälligkeit hervorgetan 
Hast wohl das eine schwarze Schaf aus der Herde erwischt...austauschen lassen und gut ist


----------



## Oli01 (6. April 2010)

Nen Händler meinte mal, dass beim Stereo der Dämpfer auch mal in der Führung verkeilen/verkanten könnte und so undicht werden könnte. Is ihm aber bislang nur 2mal untergekommen. Ich denke mal, Austauschen/Reparieren lassen und hoffen, dass es nicht wieder passiert...

Ich erinnere mich an mein damalig neues Cube-HT, dass die meisten Ausfälle ganz am Anfang waren. Danach blieb alles relativ lange sehr zuverlässig. 

- 1mal Steuersatz über Nacht am Gardasee festgegangen (festgerostet), kein Schmierfett drinnen gewesen, dafür jede Menge Regenwasser
- 2-3mal Tretlager loose geworden im Rahmen, wieder festgezogen worden.
- Speichen am Anfang viel zu loose, Rad mußte neu zentriert und festgezogen werden, nachdem bereits einige Speichen gebrochen waren

Ich hoffe nun auf die Fähigkeiten meines Händlers, das hoffentlich bald kommende Stereo gut auf mich vorzubereiten. Solche Sachen, wie Tretlager, Speichen und Lagerschmierung sollten nicht passieren müssen, wenn die mal nach der Lieferung vom Händler durchgecheckt werden... In der Produktion bei Cube sollten aber solche Fehler bei solch einer Preislage auch nicht mehr passieren dürfen... In einen Dämpfer wird aber auch Cube nicht reinschauen. Falls dort ne undichte Dichtung verbaut worden ist, hat man wohl einfach Pech gehabt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. April 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nun auf die Fähigkeiten meines Händlers, das hoffentlich bald kommende Stereo gut auf mich vorzubereiten. Solche Sachen, wie Tretlager, Speichen und Lagerschmierung sollten nicht passieren müssen, wenn die mal nach der Lieferung vom Händler durchgecheckt werden... In der Produktion bei Cube sollten aber solche Fehler bei solch einer Preislage auch nicht mehr passieren dürfen...



Wenn ich dich da mal zitieren darf..
Ich vertrete jetzt mal die sicht eines Händlers..
Wenn ein Rad neu kommt, dann dauerts (je nach marke und zustand) zw. 20 min und 45min bis das rad fahrfertig da steht. In der Zeit stellt man hauptsächlich schaltung und bremsen ein. dann fettet man bei manchen marken nochmal den steuersatz, schaut nach allen schrauben, die zugänglich sind und drückt mal an den speichen rum, damit man nen groben eindruck hat. (ist eigtl. schon recht schade, dass man so kleinigkeiten wie schaltung und bremsen überhaaupt großartig einstellen muss..) Das Problem bei der gründlichen überprüfung liegt in der Zeit. Wenn ich bei jedem rad das tretlager prüfen will (also kurbel runter, schlüssel suchen, in vielen fällen merken, dass es fest ist, und kurbel wieder drauf), den hinterbau auf schmierung überprüfe (was bei den industrielagern eh nbicht wirklich geht), den dämpfer und weitere fehlerquellen unter die lupe nehm, dann bin ich ruck zuck bei ner stunde und mehr.. Dafür dass die dafür aufgewendete zeit im prinzip unbezahlt ist ist das ganz schön viel! und wenn man dann noch bedenkt,. dass in der woche (während der saisson) nicht grad nur ein oder zwei räder reinkommen, dann wird man schnell feststellen, dass man in seiner zeit zwar das rad bestmöglich chekcen , aber eben leider nicht ALLES überprüfen kann. 
Aus dem grund machen wir das so, dass du innerhalb von max. 3 monaten/oder 500-700km mit deinem rad noochmal vorbei kommst und nen (stark) vergünstigten preis für ne große inspektion bekommst. In der kann man sich dann nochmal den auftretenten Problemen, den LR, Schalltung, Bremsen, usw. widmen.

(wird wohl jeder händler so, odder so ähnlich machen..)

Wollt nur mal noch erklären, warum man beim aufbau nicht nach jeder kleinigkeit, die eigtl. ok sein sollte, schauen kann, und es deshalb zu so etwas kommt. (sowas ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber zum händler gehen ist denke ich machbar..)


----------



## Oli01 (6. April 2010)

Ja nun. Das seh ich irgendwie bei einem 1000Euro Bike auch ein, so wie Du das aus "Händlers Sicht" beschreibst. Hab auch kein Problem damit.

Aber bei einem 2800Euro Bike mit guten geschätzten >500Euro Händlerspanne, sollten die 1-2Stunden jedoch gut investiert sein! Man sieht ja schon, wie diese Preise bei Vorjahresmodellen zusammenschmelzen, wie die ursprüngliche Händlerspanne gewesen sein muß - in etwa zumindest. Ein 2009'er Stereo The One wird momentan gerade von einem MTB-Händler selbst für 50km gebraucht für 2000Euro vertickt, was letztes Jahr für 2800 dastand. Sagen wir mal 700Euro Händlerspanne sind da wahrscheinlich drinnen... vielleicht sogar mehr. Bei den 2010'er Modellen bekomm ich zwar momentan nur 10% Rabatt, aber die Händlerspanne ist sicherlich weit größer.

Sollte ein Kunde mit einem solchen Bike das 2. oder 3. Mal wg. solchen Kleinigkeiten zur Reparatur vorbeikommen müssen, welche durch eine etwas gründlichere Untersuchung vor/bei der Übergabe hätte verhindert werden können, würde ich als Kunde mir schwer Überlegen bei dem Händler nochmals nen Rad zu Kaufen! Aus dieser Richtung sollte man es sehen - aber so läßt man wohl lieber das Glücksroulette Laufen und hofft, dass alles in Ordnung ist von Händlers Seiten? Wenn dann aber dieser Händler mal ne Pechsträne hat und mehrere 'gurkige' Räder an Kunden verkauft hat, hat er bald nen schlechten Ruf... und verkauft bald nicht mehr viel.

Wenn mich aber ein festgegammelter Steuersatz zur Aufgabe eines Urlaubswochenendes oder einer ganzen Urlaubswoche zwingen, bin ich stocksauer als Kunde. Zu recht, oder? Und hier könnte es sich rächen, wenn der Händler dann nur eine Abnahme mit "Handauflegen" gemacht hatte... 

Ich erwarte für das Geld einfach nen 1A Bike, bei dem auf der ersten Fahrt nicht gleich irgendwas abfällt, was man zuvor mal hätte besser anschrauben können! Klar wird es dabei Grenzen geben und kein Händler zerlegt irgendnen Tretlager oder nen Dämpfer nur fürs "Sichergehen", aber zumindest den Steuersatz fetten und die Speichen festziehen, die Bremsen recht ordentlich einstellen, die Schaltung Einstellen und mit dem Kunden zusammen nen erstes passables Setup der Dämpfer/Gabel machen. Dazu sollte die Zeit reichen. Sogar das Tretlager im Rahmen nachziehen wäre möglich und manchmal auch sinnvoll. 

Mein Händler kennt ja mich und auch mein 'Gewichtsproblem'. Bei solchen Drehmomenten, wie von mir erzeugt, kann ein Tretlager schon mal in einem Alurahmen etwas loose gehen und übel zu Knacksen anfangen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass mein Händler schon wg. des erhöhten Risikos solche Details besonders beachtet. Lenker, Steuersatz, Speichen ect... wird er sicher genau anschauen und mal etwas Nachziehen. Ich bin vor 8 Jahren übrigens mit meinem Cube-HT zu diesem Händler gewechselt, da der ursprüngliche Händler es offensichtlich nicht ordentlich gemacht hatte! Mein aktueller und langjähriger Händler hat eigentlich sofort einen Vetrauensbonus bei mir gehabt, da er diese Mängel allesamt abgestellt hat und mir diese auch gezeigt hat. Damals hatte Cube anscheinend auch ein Qualitätsproblem bei der Montage der Räder... da haben die Händler halt gelernt dass man fast jede Schraube nachziehen sollte. Nen Grat an der hinteren Bremsenaufnahme hatte er dann auch entdeckt und diesen entgratet, da die Bremse leicht schief zur Bremsscheibe lief.


----------



## Groudon (6. April 2010)

Ich denke das machen auch die meisten!

Allerdings kann man bei einem 2500â¬+ Bike erwarten, dass auch der KÃ¤ufer sich ein wenig mit Bikes auskennt und dann fÃ¤hrt man eben erstmal 2 Wochen mit dem Bike, schaut denn selber mal nach dem Steuersatz, bevor man in Urlaub fÃ¤hrt und ist glÃ¼cklich! 

Du musst ja immer sehen, dass der HÃ¤ndler auch etwas verdienen muss und wenn die dann 5 Bikes am Tag reinbekommen und haben vlt 6 Mitarbeiter kÃ¶nnen die ja nicht mal 4 Mitarbeiter fÃ¼r 2h abkommandieren um die Bikes durchzuchecken! 

Bei uns ist es so, dass die erste groÃe Inspektion kostenlos gemacht wird und es wird ja auch darauf hingewiesen, dass man bei Speichen oder sowas (Kurbel usw) nach den ersen 100km nochmal zum HÃ¤ndler gehen soll und checken.


Aber verstehen kann ich dich auch.


----------



## Oli01 (6. April 2010)

Das mit dem festgerosteten Steuersatz hatte damals bei meinem Bike tatsächlich etwa 6 Monate gebraucht und einen ordentlichen Regenguß dazu, um festzugehen!

Ich hatte das Bike im März erworben und nach einigen hundert Kilometern (incl. der Inspektion nach 50..100km) im September/Obktober ist mir diese Sache damals am Gardasee auf dem Zeltplatz passiert. Das Rad haben wir an einem Baum auf dem Zeltplatz angeschlossen. In der Nacht gabs Regen und am Morgen ließ sich der Lenker kaum noch Drehen... Ich glaube sogar, dass ich mind. schon etwa 1300km weg hatte zu der Zeit. Ich hatte in der ersten Saison (Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst) damals etwa 1600km gefahren. Im Winter zw. November und April fahre ich eigentlich nicht.

Hätte der Händler den Steuersatz mal aufgemacht und nachgeschaut, hätte er das fehlende Fett auf den Lagern bemerken können und nachfetten können - so aber hatte ich einen versauten Tag. Zum Glück gibt es dort unten zig Radhändler mit Werkstätten und ich hatte das Glück auch noch den richtigen zu Finden, der neue Lager vorrätig hatte und auch noch etwas Zeit. So hatte ich für 15Euro und 3 Stunden später nen wieder einsetzbares Bike, während wir draussen ne Runde Minigolf gespielt haben...

Wäre das aber unterwegs passiert oder an einem anderen Ort, oder hätte die Werkstatt nicht die passenden Teile da gehabt, wäre der Urlaub quasi radtechnisch beendet gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (6. April 2010)

Sowas ist ärgerlich. Aber du weißt doch selber, dass man manchmal im Stress ist und den Kopf voll hat. Ich weiß selber, wie oft ich vergesse etwas zu fetten oder irgendetwas richtig zu machen, weil ich anderes im Kopf habe oder schon das nächste und eh ich dann noch 1/2-1h rumschraube fahr ich lieber erstmal los. So ist das eben.

Dein Händler ist auch nur ein Mensch.  Ärgerlich? Ja. Unvermeidbar? Kaum.

Man geht ja als Händler auch ein wenig davon aus, dass der Hersteller alles selber geprüft hat usw. Oder schaust du dir beim Kauf von Lebensmitteln jedesmal alles genau an oder vertraust du eher auf den Laden?


----------



## PeterR (6. April 2010)

Hotze-Blotz schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr öhlig!! Beim Betätigen des Hebels (seitl. rel. viel Spiel) kommt sichtbar Öl raus)
> Händler hat aber noch paar Tage Ferien. Hoffe nur, dass die Garantieabwicklung problemlos und zuegi läuft.
> Gibt es Stereo-Fahrer, bzw. Fox PR23 Besitzer, die ähnliche Probleme hatten?




Hallo!
Willkommen im Club!
Ich hab mein Stereo aus dem Karton geholt. Dann haben wir erst mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut und zurückgeschickt. ProPedalhebel undicht. Scheint eine RP23-Seuche zu sein !
Aaaber es kommt noch besser...

Nach ein paar Tagen kam der neue Dämpfer. Dicht, eingebaut, gefahren. Da wenig Zeit und Sch---wetter nur Strasse in die Arbeit. Dort ist mir aufgefallen, das der Dämpfer trotz knapp 14 bar Druck fast ganz durchschlägt (der Gummiring war fast unten). Also Händler angerufen. Er meinte, ich soll das Teil gleich zu Toxoholic's schicken, da der sowieso dort landet. Bei Tox. angerufen, alles klar, eingeschickt, Anruf erhalten: Dämpfer ist ok, nur zu weich!!!
Das Ende vom Lied: Cube hat trotz "sorgfältiger" Endkontrolle den Dämpfer vom AMS versendet, und der hat eine andere Härteklasse!
Super, oder? Anruf vom Händler bei Cube:...ja, wir versenden ihn sofort! Ich angerufen bei Tox., bitte zurücksenden (war am Do.), Dämpfer ist heute da (Feiertage). Und von Cube? Keine Spur trotz "sofort" versenden... Und so sitzt er da und wartet...

SUPER SERVICE, CUBE! WEITER SO UND ES WAR MEIN LETZTES CUBE !!!

Der Händler kann nichts dafür. Er ist wirklich bemüht!
An dieser Stelle auch nochmal meinen Dank an Toxoholic's für die schnelle Hilfe!!!

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Oli01 (6. April 2010)

Is ja gruselig! 

Naja, einer dieser Punkte warum mein Händler eigentlich den Cube-Verkauf und -Service auf Dauer einstellen will. Er möchte stattdessen momentan lieber nen Trek-Händler werden. Hat er mir auch so mitgeteilt. Aber wenn er mir das Stereo noch verkauft, wartet er es natürlich - er warnte mich allerdings vor dem etwas grausigen Cube-Lieferzeiten... teilweise Wochen und Monate über dem Liefertermin hinaus.


----------



## PeterR (6. April 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Is ja gruselig!
> teilweise Wochen und Monate über dem Liefertermin hinaus.



...blablabla... was sind schon 5 Monate (meine Wartezeit) 

(ein neues Auto bekommst Du schon nach ein paar Tagen/Woche(n) ).

Da siehst Du mal, wie wertvoll das Stereo ist...

Nette Grüße

Peter

PS: Galgenhumor ist auch einer


----------



## Oli01 (6. April 2010)

Na so ein Pech, erst 5 Monate warten und dann wieder Warten, bis der richtige Dämpfer kommt...


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. April 2010)

Du solltest meine Beiträge mal genauer lesen! Ich sagte Das steuersatz und solche Dinge gemacht werden, und dass es bei solchen "pannen" lkeine entschuldigung gibt seitens des händlers! sowas ist pflicht und das darf man nicht vergessen!
Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass so sachen wie ein trockenes lager (was man dann nach den ersten paar kilometern erst merkt!), ein loses tretlager (auch wenn das für dich keine arbeit zu sein scheint..gut du hast ja wohl auch nen 0815 shimano hollowtech gedöhns..da ist es auch keine sache, sonder 30. sec) oder ein Laufrad, dass sich nach 100km nicht mehr optimal zentriert wieder findet, nicht vermeiden lässt. wenn ich nen tag lang nur aufbaue, dann sind das 10-15 räder. das ist viel.. wenn da dann 5 dabei sind, die ü 2500 sind, dann ist das ein geringerer anteil..angenommen ich nehm mir für die 2 stunden zeit und fürn rest  nur 20min..wie würdest du dir als kunde vorkommen, wenn du ein "schnell schnell 20 min kost ja nur 1000euro rad" bekommst? Ich baue jedes rad gleich sorgfältig auf und fertig. bei den meisten nehm ich mir die zeit ums noch zu ufahren, um zu checken obs tut!
Ums dir mal zu veranschaulichen in schritten:
1. Auspacken, sattel montieren (nein Cube hat es nicht nötig dies zu tun), stütze mit fett rein und an den ständer
2. pedale, lenker montieren
3. kassette fest, reifen schaun ob er gut drauf is, kurz grob die speichenspannung prüfen
4. steuersatz auf, räder rein
5. Schaltung, Bremsen einstellen
6. ALLE ZUGÄNGLICHEN schrauben fest ziehen
7. FlaHa schrauben rein, putzen (da oft dreckig..), aufkleber rauf
8. unterlagen und rahmennr. fertig machen
9. rad runter, steuersatz einstellen, drehmoment auf cockpit, sattel, .., lockout zug, gucken ob dämpfer gabel, licht, etc. funzen..
10. luft, fahren, fertig!

wenn dir das nicht reicht, solltest du nen radladen eröffnen und schauen obs anders hinkommt. 
heute war ein netter kunde da.. sein rad "pfeift, singt, was weiß ich". ich hab mir die zeit genommen das rad zu fahren, einzelne faktoren auszuschließen, die ursache zu erkennen, zu beseitigen, usw..das hat insg. mit sicherheit ü ne std. gekostet, und nebenher hatte ich noch andere kunden (er hatte ja zeit). Was war der preis? "hier wenn du unbedingt willst, dann schmeiß was in die kaffeekasse!"..das ist der service, den ein kunde, der ein rad bei uns kauft zu erwarten hat! komm ich jetzt ins gefängnis weil ich/wir/wer auch immer das singen nicht beim aufbauen bemerkt hat?
oder was anderes..Ich hab heute schuhe samt pedale verkauft..da ers nicht hinnbekommen hat das eine pedal abzuschrauben, ist er vorbei gekommen, ich habs ihm montiert, und hab mit ihm noch schnell das klickie gedöhns geübt..das ist der service, den dieser kunde erhält.
Wie du siehst bekommt der kunde immer den service um das bei uns erworbene Teil/Rad..sowas steht ausser diskussioN! Aber das man ein rad, nur weils 3000, oder von mir aus 6000 (wie diverse rockys ) heisst das nicht automatisch dass es perfekt ist. man versucht zwar immer möglichst perfekt zu sein, aber das jedesmal zu 100% zu schaffen ist unmöglich!

UND: Solche sachen wie einen grad an der bremsaufnahme, oder sonstwas findet man bei den Inspektionen meistens, alleine schon weil mans nochmal fährt..So solls ja auch sein oder? (ps: cube hat bei manchen rädern immer noch gewaltige defiziete )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fränki__ (6. April 2010)

Hallo Andi,

klar kann man Dich verstehen - allerdings solltest Du auch uns Kunden verstehen.
Ich habe mein Stereo am Anfang mindestens 5mal in mein Auto gepackt und zum Händler gekarrt, nur weil die Schaltung von Anfang an nicht vernünftig eingestellt war, und die The One bescheiden entlüftet war. Was sie übrigens immer noch ist - der Druckpunkt ist grausig - bekommt aber niemand hin.

Das sind dann schon Faktoren die dich als Kunden nerven. Da immer Zeit flöten geht. 
Mein Händler ist super nett und ich bin auch gerne bei Ihm im Laden, aber wenn ich wegen solchen "Kleinigkeiten" immer über 1 Std. warten muß, da er ja nur ein Einmannbetrieb ist grübelt man schon ab und zu mal ob solche Sachen nicht bei einem "vernünftigen" Aufbau behoben wären.
Ich gehe meinem Händler doch auch früher oder später auf die Nerven wenn ich immer wieder auftauche, auch wenn er einen guten Servive hat und gute Miene zum bösen Spiel macht.

Bin heute bei meinem Händler ein Fritzz probegefahren, das gute Stück steht seit letztem Juni bei Ihm im laden - es war mir nichtmal möglich auf's große Kettenblatt vorne zu schalten und auch die Kette hat am Umwerfer gestreift, alles Sachen die ich von meinem Stereo her kenne. Da fällt mir dann doch irgendwo nix mehr ein.

Ich will hier keinem Händler auf die Füsse treten - also bitte nicht missverstehen.

So und nun noch eine Frage in eigener Sache, hat schon mal jemand mit dem Gedanken gespielt vom Stereo zum Fritzz zu wechseln??

Gewichtsmäßig nehmen sich beide nicht so viel, allerdings ist der 20" Fritzz Rahmen spürbar größer.
Also wenn jemand Erfahrungen mit beiden Bikes hat lasst es mich wissen - danke.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. April 2010)

Ja moment. In dem Bereich reden wir aber über unsaubere arbeit! wenn du bei der probefahrt dermaßen große mängel hast, dann stimmt was nicht! Die schritte die ich aufgezählt habe müssen natüklich selbstverständlich 100% erledigt werden..Wenn die schaltung aus irgendwelchen gründen nicht so funktionieren sollte, wie ich mir das vorstelle (also alles schaltbar, kein rattern, mittlere KB alle ritzel, schleifrei,etc.) kommts nicht in den verkauf und wird "überarbeitet"  Für solche sachen habe/hätte ich auch kein verständnis! Worum es mir ging waren solche sachen wie Hinterbau, der sich nach den ersten 100km als "trocken entpuppt" oder so 

Ne Forrmula zu entlüften ist ein kunstwerk Ich hab ne eeeewigkeit gebraucht bis sie so wollte wie ich..dazu könnt man glaub ich ne wissenschaft entwickeln 

Was das Fritzz angeht: Ich habe mit dem gedanken gespielt, bis ich die 36 hattte! Meiner meinung nach bist du mit einem Stereo mit 160er gabel genausogut (in meinen augen sogar besser, zumindest bei den alten modellen, weil handlicher und "präziser"!) bedient wie mit nem fritzz! der umstieg lohnt sich genau dann, wenn du geld über hast und dir tatsächlich, also auch im heck aus komfortgründen (oder was auch immer) mehr federweg wünschst.


----------



## Fränki__ (6. April 2010)

..naja, ich habe ein recht gutes Angebot - ich könnte mein 1 Jahr altes Stereo gegen ein neues 2009er Fritzz tauschen, beides in der the one Ausstattung.

Deswegen bin ich ja am grübeln. Obwohl ich letztes Jahr vom SX Trail aufs Stereo gesetzt hab, weil ich mehr Touren fahren wollte. Wobei wie bereits erwähnt, das Gewicht fast identisch ist.
Stereo = 13,9 kg
Fritzz = 14,6 kg

Auch muß ich beim Stereo die Sattelstütze bis über die max. Markierung ausziehen, beim Fritzz "nur" auf 17,5. Das ist bei meiner Schrittlänge schon ein Argument.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. April 2010)

Letzten Endes musst du das wissen  Ihc meine ein Angebot ist natürlich immer was schönes 
Musst dir halt im klaren sein, dass du im prinzip zwei recht identische räder tauschst. wenn der preis stimmt, und du dich tatsächlich im bergab bereich wieder an das sx trail ranarbeiten willst ist das sicherlich keine all zu schlechte entscheidung!


----------



## Fränki__ (6. April 2010)

Eigentlich will ich ein tourentaugliches Rad - gerne auch 100km und 1000Hm - welches auch bergab einiges aushält.
Ja, eben ein Stereo


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. April 2010)

((Ps: Hält sogar noch mehr aus, als 1000hm ))


----------



## Monti-29 (7. April 2010)

Hallo Leute

Werde heute mein Cube Stereo the One beim Händler abholen.
Nachdem ich absolut keine Erfahhrung mit einem Fully habe, könnt Ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben auf was ich zu Beginn achten soll, - erstes Service nach ca. 250-500 km beim Händler ist klar.
Gibts beim Stereo allgemein bekannte Kinderkrankheiten auf die man speziell beim neuen Rad achten soll?

Danke für Eure Anregungen

MFG Monti

Kann es schon gar nicht erwarten das Rad durch die Berge zu prügeln!


----------



## zeKai (7. April 2010)

ich würd mir erstmal keine sorgen machen. Bring das rad nach den ersten 500km zum check und gut. Evtl nach härteren gangart mal schauen ob noch alle schrauben am richtigen platz sind (ichhatte da probleme mit den schrauben am tretlager der schwinge)

Die hier aufgezählten defekte sind meist "worst case" und entsprechen nicht dem Normalfall. Kleinigkeiten können immer sein. Wenn du das rad hast fahr es ne kleine runde schalt mal alle gänge durch.. brems ein wenig (bremsen sind natürlich nicht eingebremst und verhalten sich anders). Hupf bissi hoch und runter das da nichts am knacken ist.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Rad! 



(NIMM NIE wd40 /brunox)


----------



## jan84 (7. April 2010)

Hi Monti, 

regelmäßig (am Anfang am besten schon nach der ersten längeren Tour) die Verschraubung von allen Hinterbaulagerungen checken. Bei Abholung evtl. noch ob das ProPedal vom Dämpfer funktioniert und der Dämpfer am PP Hebel kein Öl verliert (hat man inletzter Zeit "häufiger" gelesen). 

grüße


----------



## Oli01 (7. April 2010)

Hey Andi,

will und wollte Dir nicht auf die Füße treten. Und wie Fränki richtig geschrieben hat, es gibt immer zwei Seiten - den Händler und den Kunden. 

Klar, momentan im Frühjahr ist Hochsaison und hier schraubt ein Händler schon mal mehrere Räder am Tag zusammen und vllt. rutscht dann mal ne Kleinigkeit durchs Raster... und der Kunde muß mit dem defekten Rad wieder Antanzen und verliert massiv Zeit. (Vielleicht sollte man sich sein Rad ausserhalb des Frühjahrs abholen und kaufen. Vllt. hat der Händler dann etwas Langeweile und schaut es sich 5 Minuten länger an und entdeckt evtl. nen Fehler. ) 

Bitte bedenke auch, dass es den Kunden zwar nix 'kosten' wird, aber bei zumeist Öffnungszeiten zw. 10Uhr und 17:30Uhr bei den meisten Bikeläden, muß man als arbeitender Mensch ganz schön viel Arbeitszeit Nachholen, wenn man sein Bike 2mal umsonst in den Bikeladen tragen mußte... Das kann ganz schön nerven!

Merkwürdigerweise läuft die alte "Hure" mitunter die ganzen letzten Monate und Jahre konstant fehlerfrei und das neue teure Bike hat vllt. andauernd irgendwelche Macken - zumindest am Anfang... Ich behalte mein HT zumindest noch ne ganze Weile, denke ich. Nen Freund wollte es eigentlich haben - aber ich verdien daran eh nix und so hab ich noch ne Rückfalloption, falls das Stereo mal nicht kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotze-Blotz (7. April 2010)

Morgen, Stereo-Gemeinde. 
Hab mein neues Stereo gestern das erste mal richtig getestet. Mit allen Sachen wie Sonne, bisschen Schnee, steile Rampen, schwere (für mich) bergab-Trails, bissle STrasse.. Muss sagen, ist schon eine beachtliche (durchaus positive) Umstellung. Denn vorher hatte ich 13 Jahre lang ein Proflex, dass nun so langsam die Krätsche macht (Dämfer defekt - nur sehr schwer besorgbar, Elastomere ausgehärtet, div. Billig-Ersatzkomponenten dran, Felgenbremse usw.) Da ich seit einem Jahr mehr Kilometer fahre als vorher und immer mehr Spass am biken gefunden habe, hiess es nun: Neu-Bike muss her. Habe seit Herbst 2009 mich desshalb vermehrt mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Erstmals bist du dann als Leihe voellig erschlagen von dem Angebot. Viele MTB-Lektüren, viele Probefahrten, div. Diskussionen mit MTB-lern, Messe Friedrichshafen.. seitdem habe ich ein wenig Übersicht bekommen. Was ich bis dato nicht rausbekam (hatte noch gar keine Zeit) Die Verstellung des Dämpfers (der bei mir Öl verliert, und hoffendl. bald getauscht werden kann)
Da gibt es eigentl. nur 2 Stellungen: pro Pedal und Offen. Zuwas kann ich dann das blaue Rädchen, auf dem die Ziffern 1-3 stehen, benutzen?


----------



## nullstein (7. April 2010)

Hotze-Blotz schrieb:


> Zuwas kann ich dann das blaue Rädchen, auf dem die Ziffern 1-3 stehen, benutzen?



Hiermit stellst du die "Härte" des PP ein. 3 ist das Härteste, 2 Mitte und 1 Weich. Einfach mal mit rumspielen, dann merkste schon die Unterschiede.


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (7. April 2010)

Merci Nullstein.
Muss ich mal spielen, wenn der Dämper erneuert wurde. Jetzt momentan spüre ich keine Unterschiede, da Ölverlust.
Und das Rote Rädchen dahinter, was geht da?


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (7. April 2010)

Gibt es Erfahrungswerte, wieoft eine Gabel/Dämfer in den Service muss?
Der Händler wird den Dämpfer sicher auch einsenden und nicht selber warten?
Wer macht dies bei RockShox?
Gibt es verschiedene Ausführungen des Fox RP23? Und wenn ja, welche hat das neue Stereo 2010?


----------



## nullstein (7. April 2010)

Das rote Rädchen ist für den Rebound. Sprich wie schnell bzw langsam der Dämpfer wieder ausfedert. Für die Einstellung des Rebounds würde ich Treppen oder Wurzelteppiche fahren. Hier kann man sehr schön den Rebound einstellen. 
Und nicht vergessen, den SAG vernünftig einzustellen. Also wie weit der Dämpfer einfedert, wenn du nur auf dem Bike sitzt.
Laut Fox müssen Gabel und Dämpfer einmal pro Jahr zum Service. Das ist aber alles Geschmacksache. Service für ne Talas liegt wohl so bei 120
Sprich 2 mal kein Service und ich hab ne neue 32er Van im Schlussverkauf raus. Muss jeder selbst wissen. Naja und den kleinen Service kann man ja auch selbst erledigen.


----------



## xerto (7. April 2010)

Mit wieviel Druck fahrt Ihr den RP 23?

Ich wiege 86 Kg und habe 15 Bar drauf.

Ihr auch?


----------



## sap (7. April 2010)

Ich wiege ausgerüstet 110 und fahre ihn grad testweise etwas weicher...mit ca. 16-17bar. klingt also nicht ganz falsch, kommt mir aber n ticken härter vor als es vergleichbar bei mir ist


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. April 2010)

Was das Service gedöhns angeht..Vergiss es! Wenn was ist, kannst du das betreffende Teil immer noch einschicken. denn wie bei fox z.b. jedes mal mehr als nen 10erter rauszuhaun macht kein sinn! Falls dann deine dichtungen nach 2 jahren mal nicht mehr so sein sollten, schickst sie eben weg und bekommst dann ebenfalls zu den 120euro den sservice. Am preis ändert sich also nichts! und 120 euro für n service (umfasst dichtungen, öl,bzw. stickstoffgedöhns), der evtl. noch nciht mal nötig ist (weil dichtungen etc. noch vollkommen in takt sind) halte ich für zuviel!
Das was der händler selbst macht muss er selbst bestimmen..Je nachdem welche marken er führt und serviced wird er einen teil selbst machen. Wir können RS/MZ/Fox (teils)/,magura, etc.. selbst machen, tun wir aber nicht immer. denn je nach gabel hält man sich damit ewig auf und müsste am ende mehr geld verlangen, als angemesen wäre..daher sschicken wir die meisten ebenfalls ein und solbald ein garantiefall vorliegt sowieso. Das problem bei fox z.b. ist, das die kartuschen in den Talas modellen mit sticktoff befüllt sind. dafür brauchst du logischerweiße werkzeug, usw. und aus diesem grund machen das die wenigsten selbst. ebenso siehts beim dämpfer aus..der Rp hat auch stickstoff. Einen Luftkammerservice wiederum kann man selbst machen..achja, du siehst, dass alles immer von der jeweiligen situation abhängt  Ich habs bihser so gemacht, dass ich meine gabel nur dann eingeschickt habe, wenn was war, und das hat auch gut funktioniert! Meinen Dämpfer musste ich noch nie fortschicken (nach ü 13000 km), nur so nebenbei und zur aufbesserung seines rufs 

@ Oli: Frieden


----------



## MEGATEC (7. April 2010)

Hi, wie schon von nullstein geschrieben ist der Service von FOX mehr als übertrieben - die Aussage mit dem Schlußverkauf trift voll zu.
Für 10 minunten Arbeit 110,- Euro für den Dämpferservice hinzulegen find ich schon sehr frech - besonders angesichts des Service Kit Preises von gerademal 25,- Euro !!
Toller Stundenlohn den die FOX Jungs da haben...


Aber es geht auch selbst + einfacher _

Anleitung für den Service in Deutsch : 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2530
( ganz unten PDF downloaden )

Video von FOX :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8BNsFcINQ"]YouTube- Float RP23 Rebuild[/nomedia]


Hier gibts die Teile für den Service :
http://www.toxoholics.de/xtcommerce...nfo/p4_FOX-FLOAT-AIR-SLEEVE--803-00-142-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. April 2010)

Dir ist bewusst, das das der von mir besagte Luftkammerservice ist? Das, was du nicht selbst hinbekommst ist die kartusche, eben das stickstoff/öl gedöhns! und da liegt das problem..das nen luftkammerservice keine aktion ist, is klar.
ach und du wärst nicht der erste der dann mitm zerlegten dämpfer kommt und ihn nicht zusammen bekommt (war jetzt nicht auf dich gerichtete ;()


----------



## Ryo (7. April 2010)

boah heute 6 Bikeshops abgeklappert nach ner Reduzierhülse X.x und dann gottseidank noch eine bekommen Morgen früh erste Tour mit der i950, paar schöne Bilder werden folgen.


----------



## Unze77 (7. April 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Hiermit stellst du die "Härte" des PP ein. 3 ist das Härteste, 2 Mitte und 1 Weich. Einfach mal mit rumspielen, dann merkste schon die Unterschiede.



Aber bitte das "Rädchen" nur im Uhrzeigersinn drehen!!!


----------



## derAndre (7. April 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Aber bitte das "Rädchen" nur im Uhrzeigersinn drehen!!!


Echt? Warum?


----------



## wahnsinnshirsch (7. April 2010)

Hallo ich habe an meinem Stereo 08 beim RP23 ca 9 bar drin bei ca 70 kg in Montur. Ist das eher wenig Luftdruck und wieviel fahrt ihr bei vergleichbarem Gewicht? Wie viel Klicks ist der Rebound bei euch eingestellt?


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. April 2010)

Es hilft euch nix, wenn irh euer set u mit dem anderer vergleicht 
Stimmts doch einfach ab und fertig. Ich wiege fahrfertig etwas mehr, aber hab nicht wirklich mehr druck! insofern, kein stress, alles im dunkelgrünen bereich! stell deinen rebound so ein, dass der dämpfer genau so ausfedert, dass das hinterad nicht springt und das ganze gleichzitig nicht zöh wird...oh mann, hört sich das doof an! machs nach gefühl! probiers aus, fertig 
Was deinen SAG, also das "etwas", was mit dem luftdruck zusammenhängt angeht: Du hast doch ein hübsches gummie am dämpfer, richtig? setz dich aufs rad, aber nicht bewusst einfedern. schieb das gummie oben an die dichtung; danach möglichst wippfrei runter. dann schaust du wie weit das gummie im "hub" drin ist., also wieviel abstand zwischen gummie und dichtung ist. dieser abstand sollte zw. 10 und 20%(30%) liegen. (wenn du willst auch mehr oder weniger..ganz wies dir passt!! Einfach ausprobieren..die prozentangaben sollen dir nur als anhaltswert dienen und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flooho (8. April 2010)

Servus,
habe seit einigen Wochen ein Stereo RX 2010. Gestern habe ich festgestellt, dass der Zug vom Umwerfer einen schönen Kratzer in den Kopf der Gabel gescheuert hat.
siehe Fotos:

















Bin mal den Thread durchgegangen und habe durch Fotos von euch festgestellt, dass der Zug bei den mesiten von euch auch auf dem Gabelkopf aufliegt. Habt ihr dadurch auch solche Kratzer im Lack? Sollte die Funktion ja nich beeinträchtien aber is schon äregerlich wo das Bike noch so neu ist. Und auf Dauer ist die Verlegung des Zugs so ja keine Lösung.

gruß Flo


----------



## icecoldneck (8. April 2010)

hab ich auch hab so Lackschutzpads draufgeklebt keine Probleme mehr...... lässt sich schwer vermeiden ...aber wie gesagt ärgerlich isses trotzdem


----------



## zeKai (8. April 2010)

@Flooho
Dazu gibt es sogar einen extre thread der wohl auf seite 2 verschwunden ist. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452068

Da werden auch Lösungen gezeigt.


----------



## Flooho (8. April 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Besonders der andere Thread zeigt einige Lösungen. Werde erstmal Schutzfolie draufkleben und evt. über ne andere Zugverlegung nachdenken.


----------



## Oli01 (8. April 2010)

Über das bisserl Abschabung würd ich mich nicht aufregen. Is nen Fahrrad und hier kommen auch schon mal Steine geflogen und die Kette fliegt mal ab und zerkratzt den Lack, oder man kommt mit den Schuh auf die Schwinge und hat nen Abplatzer... 

Ich mach mir aber langsam Gedanken über die beiden Reibstellen meiner beiden Bremsölschläuche an meinem alten HT (9Jahre) im Bereich des Lenkers. Die Schläuche haben an den Stellen bereits einiges an Wandstärke verloren - irgendwann tritt dann mal Öl aus und der Öldruck fällt ab... Sollt ich mal Wechseln lassen.


----------



## derAndre (8. April 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Über das bisserl Abschabung würd ich mich nicht aufregen. Is nen Fahrrad und hier kommen auch schon mal Steine geflogen und die Kette fliegt mal ab und zerkratzt den Lack, oder man kommt mit den Schuh auf die Schwinge und hat nen Abplatzer... .



So hab ich auch gedacht. Mittlerweile hat das Kabel so viel Material also nicht nur den Lack dort weggeschabt, das ich wohl diese Lösung einbauen werde.


----------



## ThunderRoad (8. April 2010)

Das mit dem Umwerferzug sieht bei mir genauso aus, ich werde da demnächst ein Klebepad dranmachen.

Ansonsten haben sich bei meinem nach 150km/2000hm folgende Probleme ergeben:

- in der Revelation war zuviel Öl drin, hat nur 110mm Federweg genutzt und auch das zum Ende hin sehr widerwillig.

- vorderer Schnellspanner (Sunringle) taugt nix. Bei etwas heftigerer Action bringt das Teil nicht genügend Spannkraft mit, die Nabe verrutscht wohl leicht und die Bremse schleift. Hab das Ding jetzt mit einem langen Hebel festgeochst, bisher hälts und das VR klaut gerantiert keiner mehr 
Besonders übel: Normaler Shimano-Schnellspanner paßt nicht durch die Nabe 

Die K18 sind direkt ans Cannondale gewandert, machen sich dort auch ganz gut (die ersten, die an dem Rahmen kein Quietschen verursachen), leider bekomme ich sie dort nicht ganz schleiffrei montiert (am Stereo gings), müsste man wohl planfräsen...
Am Stereo sind jetzt die Louise BAT mit 180er Ventidiscs - paßt auch optisch ganz wunderbar zu den anderen rot eloxierten Teilen 
Das waren aber auch schon alles an Umbauten am Stereo, der Rest paßt nämlich genau so wie er ist.
In fernerer Zukunft wirds noch 2.4er Alberts geben und einen neuen LRS (aber erst bei Defekt).
Kein Vergleich zum Cannondale (totales Montagsbike). Bis das mal in nem gut fahrbaren Zustand war, ist fast ein Jahr vergangen. Zum Glück ist am Stereo nicht so'n Billigkrempel verbaut (u.a. deshalb wollte ich es ja haben...)


----------



## RSR2K (8. April 2010)

Hi,

ich habe an allen Stellen wo Leitungen am Rahmen anliegen entweder mit Jagwire o.ä Schützern geschützt,oder aber elastisches Isoliertape genommen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. April 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Das mit dem Umwerferzug sieht bei mir genauso aus, ich werde da demnächst ein Klebepad dranmachen.
> 
> Ansonsten haben sich bei meinem nach 150km/2000hm folgende Probleme ergeben:
> 
> ...



- zu viel Öl? Zuviel luft, meinst du, oder?! Das Öl haat nichts mit der ausnutzung des federwegs zu tun! 

- Es ist normal, das eine Scheibe z.b. in schräglagen, etc. leicht schleift..ich glaub nicht, das die nabe in dem sinne "rutscht".. das musst mal genauer erklären..


----------



## Oli01 (8. April 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Die K18 sind direkt ans Cannondale gewandert, machen sich dort auch ganz gut (die ersten, die an dem Rahmen kein Quietschen verursachen), leider bekomme ich sie dort nicht ganz schleiffrei montiert (am Stereo gings), müsste man wohl planfräsen...
> Am Stereo sind jetzt die Louise BAT mit 180er Ventidiscs - paßt auch optisch ganz wunderbar zu den anderen rot eloxierten Teilen



Deswegen nehm ich mir das Stereo gleich mit der Formula The One als 'The One'! Ne saugute Bremse muß es schon sein! Die Louise Bat sollte da evtl. ranreichen an die The One von Formula. 

Allerdings habe ich gute Langzeiterfahrungen mit der Magura Julie (immerhin 9Jahre ohne Ölwechsel und ohne Entlüftung). Aber so ca. alle 1000km ein neuer Satz Bremssteine fällig. Meine alte Magura hat halt nur nen heftiges Fadingproblem, wenn Sie überhitzt - und das geht ganz schnell, bei entspechendem Gefälle. Nen längere 20% Abfahrt und das Fading kann ich nach 1-2km Provozieren! Die Scheiben gehen dann hübsch blau an und dampfen... Ich hoffe, dass die Formula The One etwas größere Reserven haben.



ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Kein Vergleich zum Cannondale (totales Montagsbike). Bis das mal in nem gut fahrbaren Zustand war, ist fast ein Jahr vergangen. Zum Glück ist am Stereo nicht so'n Billigkrempel verbaut (u.a. deshalb wollte ich es ja haben...)



Echt, Cannondale baut Montagsfahrräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThunderRoad (8. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> - zu viel Öl? Zuviel luft, meinst du, oder?! Das Öl haat nichts mit der ausnutzung des federwegs zu tun!


Doch, da war zuviel Öl drin (in der Motion Control-Einheit). Guckst Du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=437674



> - Es ist normal, das eine Scheibe z.b. in schräglagen, etc. leicht schleift..ich glaub nicht, das die nabe in dem sinne "rutscht".. das musst mal genauer erklären..



Das wär ja auch OK. Im Normalfall ist bei mir aber komplette Stille - kein Schleifen oder Klingeln, auch nicht in Kurven (Vorteil der steifen Ventidiscs). Wenn da aber was rutscht (Vollbremsung aus Asphalt oder härtere Gangart), dann schleift es permanent, auch beim Geradeausfahren und zwar solange, bis ich das Rad rausnehme bzw. die Bremse neu einstelle. Mein Händler hat mich schon drauf hingewiesen, daß der Schnellspanner oft Ärger macht und wollte mir auch schon prophylaktisch einen anderen mitgeben - leider paßt keiner 

@Oli:
Die Louise fühlt sich zwar erstmal schlapp an im Vergleich zu den giftigen Formulas, entwickelt dann aber doch Bärenkräfte. Fading gibts nicht, im Gegenteil, die wird immer stärker, je wärmer sie wird. Mehr als 1000-1500km mit einem Satz Beläge schaff ich aber auch nicht.

Zu Cannondale: Alles an meinem Bike, was von CD selbst stammt, funktioniert auch (OK, 2 Wochen Lieferzeit für einen O-Ring für den Gabellockout sind nicht gerade toll, v.a. wenns den nicht einzeln gibt und der Europavertrieb von CD 10km Luftlinie von mir weg ist). Aber der Rest: Juicy 3, Firex-Kurbel -> 1,5 Jahre nur Ärger. Laufräder 3x nachzentriert, jetzt laufen sie zwar rund und stabil, aber mittlerweile sind die Shimano 475er-Naben so gut wie im Eimer. Reparieren lohnt nicht, lieber gleich ein neuer LRS. 
Nach Kauf vom Stereo das Schaltwerk ersetzt (XT, aber invers , hab mich dann an beiden Bikes laufend verschaltet).
Jetzt, 2,5 Jahre nach dem Kauf hab ich das CD bald soweit, daß es zuverlässig und problemlos läuft (neuer LRS muss wohl noch, aber dann...). 
Damals war mir ein guter Rahmen/Gabel wichtig, dachte halt "den Rest kann man immer noch tauschen". Daß man das dann aber auch bald tun muss, war mir in dieser Drastik aber nicht bewußt . Insofern mein Fazit zu Cannondale, Trek, Specialized usw: OK, aber wenn dann richtig -> alles unter SLX-Niveau fliegt sowieso früher oder später auseinander. Bikes für 2,5k, die nichtmal ne Deore-Kurbel haben find ich mittlerweile nur noch lächerlich. In der aktuellen MB ist ein Test vom Santa Cruz Nomad (4000-Enduro!) drin: 160er Bremsscheibe hinten und Blligteile, wo andere Bikes für 1000 weniger ne komplette XTR-Ausstattung haben


----------



## Fränki__ (8. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ne Forrmula zu entlüften ist ein kunstwerk Ich hab ne eeeewigkeit gebraucht bis sie so wollte wie ich..dazu könnt man glaub ich ne wissenschaft entwickeln



Kannst Du mir mal ein paar Tips dazu geben - gerne auch per PM, da es zu dem Thema ja bereits einen (für mich leider nicht hilfreichen) Thread gibt. Ich habe die Bremse selbst schon mehrfach entlüftet und alle möglichen und unmöglichen Techniken ausprobiert. Vielleicht können wir ja zusammen eine Doktorarbeit darüber schreiben


----------



## der erlkönig (8. April 2010)

es gibt da eine ganz hilfreiches video von frosthelm. http://www.frosthelm.de/maschinenraum/formula_oro_bianco/
vielleicht hilft das ja.

gruss vom erlkönig


----------



## Fränki__ (8. April 2010)

..danke, habe ich schon ausprobiert - leider erfolglos


----------



## Ryo (8. April 2010)

So erste Tour mit der neuen Stütze
Fertig montiert:






Konnte sie mich auf den heftigeren Trails voll und ganz überzeugen











Und Andy du hattest recht, Remote braucht man echt nich  Klappt wunderbar mit dem Hebel.


----------



## nullstein (8. April 2010)

Echt??? Ich bin völlig fasziniert von der Remote-Variante. Im CC-Schwucken-Tempo rumgurken, kurz den Knopf am Lenker betätigen und Vollgas in den Trail! NUR GEIL!!! Und danach das volle Tempo aus der Abfahrt direkt mit in die nächste Steigung nehmen.


EDIT: Wär mal jemand so nett ne Nahaufnahme der HR Bremsleitung an der hinteren Strebe hier reinzustellen. Mein Händler hat die absolut katastrophal verlegt. Und ich weiß nicht mehr ganz genau wie die serienmäßig verlief. Wäre nett!


----------



## Ryo (8. April 2010)

Ja, aber dann hab ich n weiteres Kabel rumhängen welches meinen schönen Stereorahmen noch mehr verschandelt und wenns blöd läuft scheuert. Und ich fands echt kein Problem, da mit der Hand kurz  runterzugereifen, selbst aufm Trail.


----------



## ThunderRoad (8. April 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> EDIT: Wär mal jemand so nett ne Nahaufnahme der HR Bremsleitung an der hinteren Strebe hier reinzustellen. Mein Händler hat die absolut katastrophal verlegt. Und ich weiß nicht mehr ganz genau wie die serienmäßig verlief. Wäre nett!



Bitteschön:





EDIT: Wofür sind eigentlich die kleinen weißen Dreiecke auf der Wippe gut? Soll das so eine Art Sag-Anzeige sein??


----------



## nullstein (8. April 2010)

DANKE!!!
Ich könnt meinen Händler umbringen Erst muss ich 5 1/2 Wochen auf meine Bremse warten und dann verlegt der den Zug komplett falsch und lässt mir ne nette Schlaufe am Tretlager. Damit ich auch ja mit den Füßen drin hängen bleibe. Als ich ihn drauf angesprochen habe, sagt er k***frech: "Kann ich dir kürzen, wenn du unbeding ne zu kurze Leitung willst. Macht 35 und dauert z.Zt. ca 3-4 Tage."
HASS!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (8. April 2010)

kannst den zug ned einfach selber umlegen? sind doch eh nur paar Kabelbinder und die 2 schellen. 
An meiner magura marta sl habbi den zug nedmals gekürzt. (werd ich aber noch )


----------



## nullstein (8. April 2010)

Na klar umlegen ist kein Thema.Aber der Zug ist viel zu lang.Der kann locker um 10cm gekürzt werden.Und bei der The One braucht man ja diese speziellen Adapter oder?


----------



## Unze77 (8. April 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Echt? Warum?



Darum (aus der Bedienungsanleitung):
_Drehen Sie den ProPedal-Knopf   im Uhrzeigersinn (ausgehend davon, dass der ProPedal-Knopf in Richtung   des Fahrers weist), bis die gewünschte Einstellung  1, 2, oder 3  auf    den ProPedal-Hebel (Nr. 3) ausgerichtet ist._


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. April 2010)

Ryo schrieb:


> Und Andy du hattest recht, Remote braucht man echt nich  Klappt wunderbar mit dem Hebel.



 Ich hätt mir auch fast eine bestellt, aber dann hab ich mir gedacht..sachmal wie fährst du? dann kam ich drauf, dass ich mit abgesenkter gabvel und protektoren aufm rücken hoch fahr, oben mich umzieh, gabel raus, usw.. insofern kann ich vorerst ohne leben (auch wenn ich weiß, das wenn mans einmal hat, es nicht mehr hergibt)



ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Doch, da war zuviel Öl drin (in der Motion Control-Einheit). Guckst Du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=437674 Das wär ja auch OK. Im Normalfall ist bei mir aber komplette Stille - kein Schleifen oder Klingeln, auch nicht in Kurven (Vorteil der steifen Ventidiscs). Wenn da aber was rutscht (Vollbremsung aus Asphalt oder härtere Gangart), dann schleift es permanent, auch beim Geradeausfahren und zwar solange, bis ich das Rad rausnehme bzw. die Bremse neu einstelle.,



könnte(n) dein(e) kolben hängen? hast sie schonmal zurückgedrückt? denn das wäre die einzige situation, die ich mit dem phänomen noch in verbindung bringen könnte..=?!



Fränki schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir mal ein paar Tips dazu geben - gerne auch per PM, da es zu dem Thema ja bereits einen (für mich leider nicht hilfreichen) Thread gibt. Ich habe die Bremse selbst schon mehrfach entlüftet und alle möglichen und unmöglichen Techniken ausprobiert. Vielleicht können wir ja zusammen eine Doktorarbeit darüber schreiben



ja werd ich auf jedenfall machen  (aber nicht jetzt, da ich eben erst heimgekommen bin, und keine fahrräder mehr sehen kann (ausser schöne im forum))
Hoffen wir, dass das dann mal was wird mit deiner bremse 



nullstein schrieb:


> Na klar umlegen ist kein Thema.Aber der Zug ist viel zu lang.Der kann locker um 10cm gekürzt werden.Und bei der The One braucht man ja diese speziellen Adapter oder?



Adapter? Du brauchst ja nur das abschlusstück der leitung; den adapter brauchst ja nur zum öffnen vom zylinder, was ja zum leitungskürzen nicht von nöten ist, oder?


----------



## Fränki__ (9. April 2010)

Hallo Andi, nur kein Stress - danke 

Ach übrigens, ich bleibe der Stereogemeinde erhalten.
Vielleicht stecke ich die 36 aus dem Sx Trail mal ins Stereo - vg. die Schaftlänge ist ausreichend.


----------



## xerto (9. April 2010)

Bin gestern zum ersten Mal mit meinem 2009 er Stereo K18 durch den Spessart gefahren. 

Woh 

300 m Abfahrt (Reststück Birkenhainer) noch nie so schnell und vom Gefühl her sicher 

Besser gehts nicht..

Trotzdem eine Frage:

ich habe auf NN 2,4 umgerüstet.

In Kurven schleifts vorne an der Gabel, na gut . Das Voderrad ist ca. 1cm aus der Mitte, Fahrrichtung Links. 

Ist das normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. April 2010)

nö  Überprüf mal deinen schnellspanner! drück das rad hoch bis anschlag und mach ihn dann zu; evtl. ists ja nur schepp drin...und wenn nicht sollte man das rad etzwas zentrieren..!

@ Fränki: Tu das! wirst nur vorteile erkennen


----------



## m.rr (9. April 2010)

Ich befürchte, man sollte die Sunringlé Schnellspanner (Ich galub darum ging's) nicht gar zu heftig festziehen, mir hat jemand mal glaubhaft versichert so einen abgerissen zu haben.   Ist unterwegs ziemlich doof...


----------



## zeKai (9. April 2010)

Der nobby nic 2.4 is eigentlich schmaler als der von mir verbaute Fat Albert 2.4 und bei mir schleift da nichts in der revelation. (aber hab andere felgen ggf mehr spannung) Selbst im Gelände nicht. Aber es ist sehr knapp in der Gabel. In jede richtung weniger als 1cm wenn ich schätzen müsste. Und auch bei mir ist der abstand links/rechts nicht gleich groß. Evtl 3-4mm unterschied. 


Schnellspanner soll man doch eh nur handfest ziehen.. und nicht mit grober Gewalt anpressen.


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (9. April 2010)

RSR2K schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe an allen Stellen wo Leitungen am Rahmen anliegen entweder mit Jagwire o.ä Schützern geschützt,oder aber elastisches Isoliertape genommen.


 
Hab ich genauso gemacht. Und mein Bike sieht optisch nicht mehr so neu aus, nach einer Woche. Ist ja ein Bike - Das braucht Bewegung, Dreck und viel frische Luft..


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (9. April 2010)

übrigens, Dämpfer verliert immer noch Öl. (100km gefahren) Händler meinte, ich sollte nochmals testen und dann nachsehen, vielleicht wäre zu viel Öl drinnen. Aber ich denke undicht bleibt undicht, oder hat der PR23 ein Überduck-Ablass??? (hinter dem Roten Verstellring quillt die Suppe raus)
Jetzt bekommt er ihn auf den Tisch. Wieder 2-3 Wochen warten. Jetzt muss mein Ersatzradl wieder ran


----------



## Vincy (9. April 2010)

@Hotze-Blotz
Das ist ein bekanntes Problem beim RP23 Modell 2010.
Muß zum Fox-Service eingeschickt werden.
Das haben schon mehrere User hier im Forum beklagt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440095


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (10. April 2010)

@Vincy,
merci für den Link
da sammelt sich schon einiges von den undichten PR23

Frage: Gibt es ein Mudboard, was den Dämper und den Umwerfer schützt. Bei mir wird das schnell zur reinen Dreckgrube.

Frage: Ist es nicht sinnvoll die vorderen Gabelholme gegen Dreck zu schützen, oder sieht man die nur nie, weil sie total hässlich sind


----------



## Vincy (10. April 2010)

Von Cube gibt es eins. 
An der Gabel braucht man keine. Nur regelmäßig säubern und gelegentlich schmieren.
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/accessoires-tires_id_36644_.htm#cube-dtc-muddy-board


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (10. April 2010)

danke, und woher bekomme ich solch ein Teil, bzw. gibt es Varianten aus anderen Materialien?


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. April 2010)

Hotze-Blotz schrieb:


> danke, und woher bekomme ich solch ein Teil, bzw. gibt es Varianten aus anderen Materialien?



Kann über den Händler bestellt werden, oder im Internet besorgen. Kostenpunkt: 40. Andere Varianten gibt es nicht.

Ob das Ding soviel Wert ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich hab mir wie viele andere ein "Schutzblech" aus einem alten Schlauch gebastelt. Am Tretlager mit Kabelbindern und oben die beiden Schraubenlöcher verwendet. Als Alternative kannst du auch einfach ein Stück Schlauch am Dämpfer befestigen, so dass der Kolben verdeckt ist.

Gibt auch einige Bilder hier im Thread.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (10. April 2010)

Also ich hab das Ding dran, aber bringe tuts-wenns wirklich dreckig wird- kaum was. (Habs auch nur weil ichs auf der Eurobike günstig abgreifen konnte). Ich hab dazu noch einen sog "lizardskin" dran, ist eine Neoprenmanschette für den Dämpfer die ihn fast komplett umgibt. Die schützt um Welten besser als das Muddyboard und kostet nur 6 Euro.


----------



## sap (10. April 2010)

Ich habe sowas...funktioniert meiner Meinung nach absolut in Ordnung, zwischendurch saubermachen und gut ist.


----------



## jan84 (11. April 2010)

Bei den Dämpfer-Verhüterlies die den Dämpfer bzw. dessen Kolben komplett einpacken gelegentlich mal drunter gucken, nicht dass sich da Dreck + Feuchtigkeit sammelt...

grüße
Jan


----------



## sap (11. April 2010)

jup! 
gerade wenn es nass war, mach ich das Dämpferkondom sowieso bei der Bike-Dusche ab; wenn es sonst doof läuft, sammeln sich Staub + Krümel drunter und kratzen am Dämpfer rum...
ICH wollte unter einem Kondom auch kein Steinchen haben


----------



## Ryo (11. April 2010)

Wird ja nach jeder Tour abgemacht und abgespült


----------



## fatz (11. April 2010)

schlauchloesung.  gaehn.....


----------



## Narmon (11. April 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> schlauchloesung.  gaehn.....



da ist was wahres dran . schlauchlösungen sind kontraproduktiv. schmirgelpapier auf der kolbenstange hat den gleichen effekt 

Das Muddyboard von Cube erzielt einen guten Schutz, vor allem im extrem schlammigen Gelände. ich würde nicht daran sparen


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. April 2010)

ähm...er gähnte weil der gute fatz die lösung nun zum gefühlen milionsten mal hier liest und er sie schon vor 2 jahren oder mehr hier rein gestellt hat..


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (11. April 2010)

40 Euronen, und dann nur mÃ¤ssige Funktion? Ich hatte schon die LÃ¶sung mit dem Schlauch im Kopf, aber mit Neopren vermutlich noch eleganter. Ich bastel mir was, habe noch einen Meter Neopren zuhause, weil ich noch div. Fototaschen, Handytaschen basteln will aus einem Ã¼bergrossen Nierengurt (im Angebot fÃ¼r â¬ 4.50)
Dann verheben die GerÃ¤tle auch beim Biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (11. April 2010)

neopren liegt an und schmirgelt. 5cm alter fahradschlauch nicht


----------



## Route66 (11. April 2010)

High,



fatz schrieb:


> neopren liegt an und schmirgelt. 5cm alter fahradschlauch nicht



kann das bestätigen da ich auch diese Minimallösung bevorzuge 

Der Dämpferkörper hat ganz ordentliche Einschläge von Steinen und was halt sonst noch so vom Reifen dagegen geworfen wird. 
Die Kolbenstange ist dagegen noch jungfräulich und glatt wie ein geölter Babypopo  

Um das gröbste Abzuhalten wird auch dieses Cube Schutzblech funktionieren. Ein Teil des Drecks wird da aber auch drüber weg geschleudert werden und dann doch wieder auf den Dämpfer geworfen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## derAndre (12. April 2010)

Hotze-Blotz schrieb:


> 40 Euronen, und dann nur mässige Funktion? Ich hatte schon die Lösung mit dem Schlauch im Kopf, aber mit Neopren vermutlich noch eleganter. Ich bastel mir was, habe noch einen Meter Neopren zuhause, weil ich noch div. Fototaschen, Handytaschen basteln will aus einem übergrossen Nierengurt (im Angebot für  4.50)
> Dann verheben die Gerätle auch beim Biken



Auch für Dich. DER Dämpferschutz Marke Eagle Eye hier im orginal derivat:










Schützt Dämpfer und Umwerfer vor Dreck, Schlamm und was sonst so kommen könnte. Garantiert kein Reiben, Rubbeln und auch sonst keine Nachteile außer vielleicht das es Kacke ausieht


----------



## pedale3 (12. April 2010)

Moin,

hab letztens ne 2009er FOX Vanilla mit 140mm in das Stereo gebaut. Soweit so gut.

Mir kommts allerdings sehr straff vor. Mehr als 110mm Federweg kann ich einfach nicht "rauskitzeln" (Stufen, Bordsteinkanten, Bodenwellen, etc). 

Als Stahlfeder ist die blaue verbaut (für 68-82Kg), ne andere gabs bei dem Angebot nicht dazu. Die nächst weichere wäre für 52-68Kg. Schon die blaue Feder ist laut FOX für so Brocken wie mich zu schwach (88Kg).

Bevor ich nun sinnfrei ne weiche Feder bestelle:
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? Sind die Fox Federn eher zu straff ausgelegt? Serienschwankungen?

/Pedale


----------



## nullstein (12. April 2010)

Hmmm....ich weiß ja nicht, warum du schon bei Bordsteinkanten und Treppen den vollen FW nutzen willst. Wat issn wenn du mal nen Drop oder Kicker nimmst?


----------



## pedale3 (12. April 2010)

...wenn ich mit der TALAS (am Nerve AM) schnell genug gegen ne Bordkante fahre, krieg ich die fast auf Anschlag. Ist m.M. nur ne Frage der Geschwindigkeit. Auf der Hausrunde war schon genug dabei um den Federweg voll auszunutzen, bzw ausnutzen zu wollen.

Der Sag bei der Vanilla kommt mir übrigens auch etwas gering vor, so ca 20%.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (12. April 2010)

@pedale:
was kannstn an der druckstufe bei der gabel einstellen? vielleicht ist sie einfach nur etwas 
ueberdaempft. andereseits 110mm bei der von dir beschriebenen belastung ist schon ok.
du willst da auch keinen durchschlag, wenn's mal etwas haerter wird.
hupf doch einfach mal von 70cm ins flache.


----------



## pedale3 (12. April 2010)

...ist ne "RL" Version, also nix mit Druckstufe einstellen.

70cm Absätze? gibts im Sauerland leider nicht so häufig, werds aber mal probieren.

Mir gehts mehr um viel Federweg auf Wurzelwerk und so. Viel mehr werd ich denn auch nicht in den Alpen brauchen, und dann gäbe es ja ggf noch die Federvorspannschraube.

Die Feder ist für FOX Verhältnisse quasi umsonst: 27eur.
Vielleicht sollte ich die einfach besellen.


----------



## Groudon (12. April 2010)

Das mit den Federn ist immer sone Sache.  Ist wie bei den Luftdrücken - meistens stimmts ne. 

Hab zwar keene Fox, aber ne Magura Odur und da hab ich auch die "schwache" Feder genommen und einfach mehr Vorspannung gewählt.  Schlägt zwar bei heftigen Sachen bissl durch aber was solls - die Gabel is ja ne aus Zucka.


----------



## rODAHn (12. April 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab letztens ne 2009er FOX Vanilla mit 140mm in das Stereo gebaut. Soweit so gut.
> 
> ...



Hi,

habe die gleich Gabel an meinem Stereo.
In normalem Gelände spricht meine Vanilla auch nur bis zu 110mm an.
Wenn es allerdings etwas krasser wird, kommen auch die restlichen 20-30mm.

LG


----------



## fatz (12. April 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> 70cm Absätze? gibts im Sauerland leider nicht so häufig, werds aber mal probieren.



maeuerchen, parkbank, baumstamm+brett.... da findst schon was

aber wie gesagt, das passt wahrscheinlich schon ganz gut so.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2010)

naja eignet sich alles nur so lala, weil du da eh nicht viel geschwindigkeit hast und wenn dus richtig machst erst aufm hinterrad aufkommst und dementsprechend die gabel nicht so viel grigt..
Wie wärs wenn du einfach mal die (bergab) härteste Tour in deiner Umgebung fährst, die du kennst und dann mal am Gummie/kabelbinder, was auch immer einfach mal nachschaust wieviel du wirklich genutzt hast..an Bordsteinen etc. würde ich eine gabel nicht einstellen/bewerten wollen. 20% find ich wie Fatz durchaus angemessen!


----------



## sap (12. April 2010)

Schlage mich auch grad mit dem Thema rum...habe eine Pike Coil aus dem Bikemarkt und bin sie jetzt ein paar Mal gefahren; vorhin bei einer Mini-Runde zum Testen usw ist sie mir bis auf ca. 1,5cm eingefedert (Kabelbindermessung)..und da war nichts wirklich Hartes dabei. 
Angeblich soll die xfirm Feder drin sein, aber ich muss mir morgen wohl mal einen zusätzlichen 24er Schraubenschlüssel gönnen, habe mein restliches Werkzeug noch immer nicht wieder..


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2010)

mh ja..bei RS kommt der anschlag eh n tick früher..Fox nutzt dagegen das gesammte tauchrohr. 24ger schlüssel sind nie verkehrt (wenn aauch sonst größten teils unbrauchbar )


----------



## sap (12. April 2010)

siehste, genau daher habe ich normalerweise EINEN. nur der is grad nicht hier, sondern noch im elternhaus


----------



## fatz (12. April 2010)

was papi klaut dein werkzeug?
normal ist das doch eher andersrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2010)

oja, frag mal meinen


----------



## pedale3 (12. April 2010)

..der 26er Schlüssel für die FOX ist ähnlich vielseitig ;-)
(funzt aber ganz gut mit nem gängigen 27er Ringschlüssel plus Lappen dazwischen)

klar, bin mit Kabelbinder die Hausrunde gedüst, hab an bekannten Stellen absichtlich draufgehalten, und hätte anschließend nicht erwartet soviel Federweg "verschwendet" zu haben (3cm).

===> Zu defensive Fahrweise


----------



## fatz (12. April 2010)

@andi:

mittlerweile bin ich aus dem alter raus. jetzt ist das andesrum. er wuerde gern, aber er
wohnt zu weit weg um mal schnell....


----------



## sap (12. April 2010)

nene, da wird nichts geklaut. Aber wenn halt Hilfe angefordert wird, unterstütz ich bei Bedarf...und da war nach der letzten Aktion der Schlüssel halt noch von Nöten, als ich weg musste.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2010)

siehs mal so: dann is der eine 24er schlüssel nicht mehr so alleine und hat vll. eine 24er schlüsseline 

ich wohn doofer weiße luftlinie 2 m "weg", von daher klau ich mir noch werkzeug. dadurch, dass ich aber zugang zum werkzeug des ganzen landens hab, hält sich mein "klaubedarf" an werkzeug seit nem jahr aber schwer in grenzen


----------



## pedale3 (12. April 2010)

GEBEN ist leichter als NEHMEN


----------



## Bymike (12. April 2010)

Stefan Raab hat doch gerade erst ne Umschulung vom Showmaster zum Sag-Tester gemacht, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## sap (13. April 2010)

Hab mir vorhin nun einen einfachen 24er Schlüssel geholt und aufgemacht: In meiner Pike ist eine dunkle/schwarze Feder verbaut...d.h. härter bekomme ich es wohl nicht.

Heute nachmittag gibt es die erste größere Runde mit der Gabel, mal schauen, wie sie sich dort verhält...bin grad eher skeptisch


----------



## zeKai (13. April 2010)

hey hey.. stefan raab hat das strikt nach Vorschrift gemacht. 

Kennen sicher eh alle 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUfUshe6B_o"]YouTube- Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps[/nomedia] 
Aus dem Augenwinkel den SAG abzulesen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (13. April 2010)

sehr schön   



zeKai schrieb:


> hey hey.. stefan raab hat das strikt nach Vorschrift gemacht.
> 
> Kennen sicher eh alle
> YouTube- Fahrwerkseinstellung - Mountainbike Technik Tipps
> Aus dem Augenwinkel den SAG abzulesen....


----------



## freindei rcc02 (13. April 2010)

Muss das hier kurz loswerden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Stereo-18-F...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3efec83bf6
Einen haesslicheren, unnuetzeren Aufbau diese Rades hab ich noch nicht gesehen.... REBA, DualControl, PornoCouch-Sattel, aber Hope Schnellspanner, unglaublich... Racing Ralph.... Wahnisnn!!!


----------



## dusi__ (13. April 2010)

geiles video


----------



## sap (13. April 2010)

sacht mal, würdet ihr behaupten, das Stereo klettert gut?
war gerade unterwegs und ich sah gegen einen kumpel auf happigen trails bergauf ziemlich alt aus. gut, er ist mit sicherheit auch 30kg leichter oder so und auch fitter, aber ich hatte immer wieder das problem, dass ich trotz hintern->sattelspitze bei entsprechend druck auf den pedalen vorne abgehoben habe...pike auf 95mm runtergeschraubt, er mit einem bergamont enduro und einer lyrik auf 115mm hatte diese probleme nicht.
"nur" fahrtechnik oder power oder???

thema pike:
habe die pike coil heute das erste mal auf nem trail getestet und ich hatte zwar nicht das gefühl, dass sie durchschlägt (wobei ich auch nicht weiß, wie deutlich man das spüren würde..), aber der federweg wurde doch vollständig ausgelastet: der kabelbinder war bis auf 3-4mm an der krone dran, also mehr als kabelbinderbreite war da quasi nicht mehr an reserve. jetzt bin ich etwas verunsichert, da die heutige strecke schon ok, aber bestimmt nicht mein maximum war...schwarze feder ist schon drin, vermutlich sind meine 110kg zu viel.
sollte ich doch eher zu etwas mit luft greifen?


----------



## fatz (13. April 2010)

also mein stereo klettert sogar mit der lyrik noch ganz passabel. liegt evtl. an deiner rahmengroesse.
wenn du einen kleinen rahmen und damit grossen sattelauszug hast ist der schwerpunkt relativ weit 
hinten, da der winkel des sattelrohrs recht flach ist. da du auch nicht grad leicht bist (tschuligung...)

wengs der gabel: hat das ding eine einstellbare highspeed-daempfung der druckstufe? meine lyrik
hat. wenn die ganz offen ist, rauscht sie mir auch gut rein. hab ich meist 2 klicks zu, damit sie an 
hohen stufen nicht ganz so abtaucht.

zu deiner frage mit der luft: werd lieber n bissl leichter


----------



## sap (13. April 2010)

hab einen 20" rahmen bei 190 und 89 schrittlänge..zu klein is der sicher nicht; hatte mir sogar anfangs überlegt einen 18" zu nehmen. keine angst/rücksicht, ich stehe zu meinem gewicht  
(ok, ein bisschen runter fänd ich selbst auch gut, aber mehr als 10kg wären ohnehin nicht gewollt; mittelfristig sind 5kg angepeilt)

die pike hat leider keine mission control, sondern nur eine motion control einheit. mit der kann ich meinem wissen/verständnis nach nicht die druckstufe einstellen, weder high- noch lowspeed.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (13. April 2010)

nochwas: passt ein 2,35" muddy mary hinten rein?
Edith sagt ja


----------



## fatz (13. April 2010)

hm! rahmen sollt passen. ist aehnlich wie bei mir 187/89. vielleicht liegt's dran,das ich 30kg leichter bin. 

wenn du die druckstufendaempfung nicht einstellen kannst, seh ich da wenig land mit der 
gabel. kannst hoechstens versuchen ob du eine andere, haertere feder reinkriegst.
aber das ist n riesenaufstand, weil die herrschaften hersteller ja keine federhaerten
angeben.
oder du machst dich mal schlau, ob man an der druckstufendaempfung nicht doch was
basteln kann. muss ja nicht von aussen einstellbar sein. eine rockshox kannst mit n bissl
geschick selber zerlegen. da sind nicht 40 o-ringe drin wie bei einer fox


----------



## daniel07 (13. April 2010)

wenn die pike durchschlägt,versinken die standrohre komplett bis zur krone. und ich meine komplett. 3-4mm+ kabelbinder sind ja je nach breite des binders 6-8mm, was du noch übrig hast. find das jetz nicht so wenig. das motion control kann man auch als druckstufendämpfung nutzen, einfach nicht ganz zu drehen oder über das gate regulieren funzt bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## sap (13. April 2010)

also durchgeschlagen ist sie mir noch nicht. samt kabelbinder sind es 6-7mm, gerade nachgemessen. angesichts dessen, dass es heute aber noch nich maximalbelastung war (schwierig da eine zahl zu nennen; ich stell mal 90% in den raum...), würde ich mich halt mit etwas reserven wohler fühlen.
ich teste mal motion control leicht geschlossen & offenes floodgate, mal sehen wie sie sich dann benimmt. merci fürs feedback


----------



## daniel07 (13. April 2010)

naja, wenn ich bsw. meinen hometrail mit dem cube fahre, ist es zu 95% ausgelastet. mein ghost aber auch zu 80 prozent. was ich damit sagen will: fw ist zur nutzung da. was bringen mir 140mm fw, wenn ich sie nur an 2-3 stellen auf nem trail nutze?


----------



## sap (13. April 2010)

klar will ich ihn nutzen, sonst bräuchte ich ihn ja nicht. nur habe ich halt vor dem durchschlagen angst...ich werde es jetzt noch ein bisschen beobachten, mit motion control und ggf. öl rumspielen und dann entscheiden.
ich habe mit meinem gewicht und der feder einfach sorgen, dass es nicht so harmonisch arbeitet bzw. ich die gabel kaputt mache; schwarze feder > 82kg...da bin ich halt doch ein stück weit von entfernt


----------



## daniel07 (13. April 2010)

naja ne pike kann schon ordentlich was ab. hatte meine schon in diversen bikes, durschläge inklusive. habe noch nie nen service gemacht und sie läuft immer noch spitze.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. April 2010)

Ne gabel darf schonmal durchschlagen - macht ihr nix..sollte nur nicht zur gewohnheit werden! 

Das Stereo an und für sich ist kein Klettermonster.. stimmt schon, dass die front eher leicht hoch kommt. versuch doch mal den sattel vorzuschieben, oder dich beim hochfahren auf die spitze (ja das muss weh tun ) zu setzen..das ist so die technik dies dazu gibt


----------



## fatz (13. April 2010)

sap schrieb:


> ggf. öl rumspielen



stimmt hab ich jetzt gar nicht drangedacht. geht halt auch auf die zugstufe, aber wenn 
da noch aufmachen kannst, hau was dickeres rein. was ist jetzt drin? 7.5er?
ein kollege von mir hat da an seiner lyrik auch eine weile rumgedoktert, bis er zufrieden war.


----------



## sap (14. April 2010)

ich habe keinen blassen schimmer, was drin ist 
wie gesagt: letzte woche montag kam die gabel an, habe sie ja aus dem bikemarkt. verletzungsbedingt kam ich erst gestern zum fahren..und hatte davor auch nur die federseite mal auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (14. April 2010)

sap schrieb:


> sacht mal, würdet ihr behaupten, das Stereo klettert gut?
> war gerade unterwegs und ich sah gegen einen kumpel auf happigen trails bergauf ziemlich alt aus. gut, er ist mit sicherheit auch 30kg leichter oder so und auch fitter, aber ich hatte immer wieder das problem, dass ich trotz hintern->sattelspitze bei entsprechend druck auf den pedalen vorne abgehoben habe...pike auf 95mm runtergeschraubt, er mit einem bergamont enduro und einer lyrik auf 115mm hatte diese probleme nicht.
> "nur" fahrtechnik oder power oder???
> 
> ...




alle Achtung, unter den Bedingungen würd mir viel eher die Puste ausgehen bevor irgendwas steigt.
Ggf könnteste den verm. schon recht hohen Druck hinten noch etwas erhöhen, da würd den Winkel auch begünstigen.

Federt die Gabel den komplett aus, keine Geräusche etc? Ggf ist ja was defekt.


----------



## pedale3 (14. April 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab letztens ne 2009er FOX Vanilla mit 140mm in das Stereo gebaut. Soweit so gut.
> 
> ...



Habs Gestern denn mal geschafft die Gabel bis kurz vor den Anschlag zu bekommen. Großes Schlagloch bei Vollgas und gleichzeitig auf dem Lenker aufstützen hats gebracht. Vom eingestreuten 1m "dropp" war die Gabel recht unbeeindruckt.
Hab am Dämfer hinten den Druck noch passend zur Gabel erhöht, sodass es harmonisch ist, aber eben recht straff für meinen Geschmack. Das war nicht mein "vanilla" Plan.
Werde mal die weichere Feder bestellen.


----------



## rODAHn (14. April 2010)

Was sagt Ihr?
...Aufkleber am Rahmen und den Felgen entfernen?



LG


----------



## Bymike (14. April 2010)

Ich hab an meinem Stereo die Aufkleber an den Felgen entfernt, sieht wirklich besser aus. Es steht jetzt einfach besser da 

Als erstes würde ich aber die Pumpe entfernen


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. April 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr?
> ...Aufkleber am Rahmen und den Felgen entfernen?
> 
> LG



Ich hab sie bei mir entfernt (Reifen und Felge) und würde es wieder tun, sieht so einfach besser aus. Falls es dir hilft nochmal ein Bild:




Ciao


----------



## Unze77 (14. April 2010)

Ich bin ein "Fan" von Felgenaufklebern. Aber daß wirst du schon selbst entscheiden müssen. Dein Bike soll ja schließlich Dir gefallen....


----------



## tonig. (15. April 2010)

Malzeit. 
wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen. 
da ich auch cube stereo fahrer bin, wollte ich mich artgenossen anschließen.

bin immer offen für news, tricks und coole events.

fährt eigentlich einer von euch nach willingen dieses jahr?!


----------



## sap (15. April 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Ich hab sie bei mir entfernt (Reifen und Felge) und würde es wieder tun, sieht so einfach besser aus. Falls es dir hilft nochmal ein Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@NaitsirhC: was für eine Gabel ist das denn? Eine Revelation?
Ich habe bei meinem Radl mittlerweile nicht nur die untere Strebe vor Kettenschlägen geschützt, sondern auch die obere...wenn etwas etwas härter zur Sache ging, hat die nämlich auch einstecken müssen..


----------



## tonig. (15. April 2010)

Hab ich bei mir auch geschützt. bei wurzelpässen schlägt die kette ganz ordentlich. 
hab aber bisher nur einen dickeren und größeren schutzaufkleber drauf gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (15. April 2010)

Ist eine Revelation von 2009. An der oberen Kettenstreben war ab Werk eine Schutzfolie dran, mal schauen wie die sich macht...


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2010)

tonig. schrieb:


> Hab ich bei mir auch geschützt. bei wurzelpässen schlägt die kette ganz ordentlich.
> hab aber bisher nur einen dickeren und größeren schutzaufkleber drauf gemacht.



bei mir wurds wohl doch recht ruppig..daher haab ich im Herbst das hier






festgestellt..Sieht nichtmal so schlimm aus wies is..naja ich hab mal mit ner dicken farbe drüber lackiert und anschliesend mit nem alten schlauch und campa lenker/klebeband zeugs geschützt..funzt


----------



## sap (15. April 2010)

hmhmhm, ich muss nochmal mit dem Thema Gabel nerven:
gibt hier ja einige, die das Stereo mit 160mm fahren, größtenteils Lyrik, oder?

Komme grad für mich auf keinen grünen Zweig, was ich anstatt der Pike wollen könnte. Die Pike ist noch nicht 100% aus dem Rennen, aber ich wollte mich eben nach Alternativen umsehen.
Jetzt liebäugel ich mit einer 2010 Suntour Durolux mit 160mm, im Gegensatz zu den 2009er Modellen ist die aber nicht absenkbar..sollte ich dann die Finger davon lassen? Hatte ja bereits schon "Kletterprobleme", wobei die jetzt nicht wirklich dramatisch waren...so häufig kommt/kam es nicht vor.


----------



## rODAHn (15. April 2010)

tonig. schrieb:


> Malzeit.
> wollte mich mal kurz vorstellen.
> da ich auch cube stereo fahrer bin, wollte ich mich artgenossen anschließen.
> 
> ...




Hi,

Jo, fahre mit nem Kumpel nach Willingen.
Wir wollen (das 1. mal) den Marathon fahren. (Angemeldet sind wir schon)

...bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Fränki__ (15. April 2010)

Servus Andi - Bremse hat sich hoffentlich erledigt, hab mir eben die Elixir CR Carbon geordert - so, back to topic


----------



## tonig. (15. April 2010)

...ich auch...
wir fahren das erste mal dahin.
mal sehen ob wir da was mitfahren.
also marathon oder so.
aber die ein oder andere tour wollten wir wohl mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2010)

Fränki schrieb:


> Servus Andi - Bremse hat sich hoffentlich erledigt, hab mir eben die Elixir CR Carbon geordert - so, back to topic



ah oke..ich hoffe es lag nicht nur an mir. sorry, aber ich hab zur zeit ganz schön viel stress..den beitrag da oben hab ich in meiner einzigen halben stunde pause bis jetzt geschrieben..

@Gabel: Fox 36 gibts auch noch, ist aber die teure variante!


----------



## derAndre (15. April 2010)

sap schrieb:


> hmhmhm, ich muss nochmal mit dem Thema Gabel nerven:
> gibt hier ja einige, die das Stereo mit 160mm fahren, größtenteils Lyrik, oder?
> 
> Komme grad für mich auf keinen grünen Zweig, was ich anstatt der Pike wollen könnte. Die Pike ist noch nicht 100% aus dem Rennen, aber ich wollte mich eben nach Alternativen umsehen.
> Jetzt liebäugel ich mit einer 2010 Suntour Durolux mit 160mm, im Gegensatz zu den 2009er Modellen ist die aber nicht absenkbar..sollte ich dann die Finger davon lassen? Hatte ja bereits schon "Kletterprobleme", wobei die jetzt nicht wirklich dramatisch waren...so häufig kommt/kam es nicht vor.



Die SF9 TAD ist absenkbar. Eine nicht absenkbare 160 mm im Stereo halte ich für unsinnig. Die Durolux ist halt schwer aber mit ein bisschen Tuning scheint es eine richtig gute Gabel zu sein und um Vergleich zu ner 36 Fox quasi umsonst mit 360 tacken.


----------



## steps (15. April 2010)

Mal so eine Frage was wiegen den eure Stereos. Trau mich nicht meins auf die Waage zu stellen


----------



## fatz (15. April 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Eine nicht absenkbare 160 mm im Stereo halte ich für unsinnig.


mehr noch, das ist kompletter quatsch. damit wuerdest du nirgens mehr raufkommen.
@sap
ich fahr eine lyrik u-turn, der andi ein fox 36. zu den argumenten warum schau mal weiter 
vorn im thread.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2010)

steps schrieb:


> Mal so eine Frage was wiegen den eure Stereos. Trau mich nicht meins auf die Waage zu stellen



Ach, wenn du das Gewicht von meinem kennst, haste keine Probleme mehr damit, deins zu wiegen
Ich bin von 12,5 auf mittlerweile 15+  So schlimm kanns dich nicht treffen...von daher


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. April 2010)

Stereo K18 09 in 20": 14,00kg

...


----------



## zeKai (15. April 2010)

mein stereo in 22" macht auch immer plus und minus...
wo ich gewicht spare: felgen, bremse, kassette, kette, schläuche
wo gewicht draufgeht: bremsscheiben, reifen, vario sattelstütze....

Ich versuche nicht dran zu denken was das rad derzeit wiegt... spielt eh kaum eine rolle.. obs nu nen kilo mehr oder weniger wiegt ist total egal. Bevor ich versuche mein rad auf Leichtbau zu trimmen nehme ich selber 5kilo ab. Ist günstiger  Und wenn ich nen Leichtbau Fahrrad will würde ich kein stereo fahren. Es reicht um in meiner umgebnung jeden hügel zu bezwingen  wenn man auch nicht der schnellste ist. (wär mit einem CC renner auch ned anders)

Ne lyrik im stereo... hat wer nen paar bilder von nem 09/10er rahmen mit einer 160er gabel?  Die 2010er haben eh 150mm die 10mm machens da wohl auch nimmer!


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2010)

wie bereits oft erwähnt gehts nicht wirklich um die 1, 2 cm...klaro, sind ne schöne reserve, aber vorallem die STEFIGKEIT nimmt enorm zu! und das mekrst du! aber richtig!
ne 160ger hab ich bisher nur im "ur-Stereo" gesehn


----------



## steps (15. April 2010)

Dann werd ich meins morgen auch mal auf die Waage stellen 
Euch noch DANKE


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. April 2010)

Wenn es geht, benutz eine Hängewaage. Bei mir hat die Personenwaage ein halbes Kilo zu wenig angezeigt  . Hab mehrmals mich alleine und mit Bike gewogen, irgendwann später dann mal beim Händler gewogen und zack...14kg, aber wie andere schon gesagt haben, passt schon. Solange man noch überall hochkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (16. April 2010)

@NaitsirhC
mach mir freude. mit der personenwaage war meins noch unter 15.
@zeKai
wenn's fotos von einem 06er auch tun, schau mal oben im bilderthread. da hab ich grad n paar von meinem rein.


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. April 2010)

Tja, wer bergab die Trails z.b. mit der Lyrik genießen will, muss bergauf schon ein bisschen schwitzen


----------



## fatz (16. April 2010)

ah geh! echt?

das musst einfach nur unterm trainingsaspekt sehen. oder wie mein dealer gemeint hat:
"rauf kommst schon irgendwie...". der bursche ist da aehnlich gelagert.


----------



## sap (16. April 2010)

ich fahre kein mtb, weil ich nicht schwitzen will...wer nach einer guten tour nicht stinkt, hat was falsch gemacht 
(gut, stinken kann man aus verschiedenen gründen...ich hoffe ihr wisst, welche form von stinken ich meine  )


----------



## Cortezsi (16. April 2010)

sap schrieb:


> ..ich hoffe ihr wisst, welche form von stinken ich meine  )



Ahhh, ein Gourmet! Der Genießer schweigt und riecht...


----------



## Andreas Hecht (16. April 2010)

Mein Stereo 09 in 22" wiegt auch 15,6 kg, aber egal sieht gut aus und fährt sich super.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. April 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ah geh! echt?
> 
> das musst einfach nur unterm trainingsaspekt sehen. oder wie mein dealer gemeint hat:
> "rauf kommst schon irgendwie...". der bursche ist da aehnlich gelagert.



immer wieder


----------



## fatz (16. April 2010)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Ahhh, ein Gourmet! Der Genießer schweigt und riecht...



wie war das doch so schoen beim diavortrag? waschen aufm alpencross. am besten
gleich am anfang, dann hat man's hinter sich


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. April 2010)

genau 

Jungs, mein Projekt wird! hab eben 4,5 stunden drangestanden (wohlgemerkt nur am zusammenbasteln, wiegen, dokumentieren! das auseinander nehmen und putzen hat weit mehr zeit gekostet!) und das was bis jetzt steht ist richtig gut! wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab! Werde wohl noch so um die 4-5 stunden brauchen bis es auf die letze schraube fertig und komplett eingestellt ist.





18", inkl. Lagerschalen, Sattelklemme, ende. (sattelklemme+schalen ~150+- 20gr)

Das rad wird aber nicht leicht! und wird relativ dick aussehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (16. April 2010)

Edith:
Das ich hier alles recht detailiert reinstellen werde/will (wenn ich darf ) hier mal vorab eine Partlist.. Ich denke alles in allem recht hochwertig.

Die roten teile werde iche vtl. noch verändern. Und nicht über den Avid adapter wundern..laut aussage von dem, der die gabel vorher gefahren ist funzt das prima. wenn nicht tausch ich ihn eben.


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. April 2010)

800mm Atlas Lenker 
Wird der noch gekürzt oder erstmal testen und schauen?

Im Gegensatz zum Hardtail fühl ich auf dem Fully mit 680 schon fast wie auf einem Chopperbike...

Bin ebenfalls aufs Gesamtbild gespannt...

viel Spaß noch beim Schrauben!


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. April 2010)

Da ich bisher den 720ger Syntace gefahren bin, bin ich auch mal gespannt wie sich brutale 800 machen Der Plan is das ding auszuprobieren, und wenn ich damit nicht gescheit um die kurven komme, dann kann ich immer noch absägen..


----------



## steps (17. April 2010)

Hab auch nen 800 Syntace drauf und bin voll und ganz zufrieden mit dem Ding. Sieht eben richtig bullig aus


----------



## steps (17. April 2010)

Achso, mit dem Adapter, ich hatte zuerst auche einen von Avid angeschraubt. Der passt zwar auf den ersten Blick, aber Avid arbeitet ja mit den ganzen Ausgleichsscheiben, was bei der Formula ja nicht ist. Aus dem Grund hats dann aufn 2. Blick nicht genau gepasst. Habe mir dann den von Formula bestellt.
Falls du den von Avid haben willst, sag bescheid, hab ihn noch da liegen 

Warum holste dir für vorne keine Avid Scheibe, die sind meiner Meinung viel stablier und nicht so weich.


----------



## fatz (17. April 2010)

@andi:
nette part list. warum baust die reifen mit schlauch auf? ich hab einen schlauchlos eigenbau drauf.
bringt eigentlich nur vorteile. hab vorgestern n paar bilder gemacht beim reifenwechsel. kommen
demnaechst.

ach ja: bei deinen speichen hast n o zuviel drin 

so und jetzt geh ich dann erstmal biken...

servus,
franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (17. April 2010)

Ich weiß ich bin jetzt wieder der Buhmann aber wie passt denn ein 9mm Schnellspanner zu den Laufrädern? Und wie passt denn so ein langer Vorbau zu dem Lenker? Für einen cm mehr Federweg ne 36er? Wieso? Warum die Mary in 2.35? Warum Schläuche? Ich finde den Aufbau irgendwie nicht so fett bzw. stimmig?

Nix für ungut, just my two cent.


----------



## sap (17. April 2010)

36er nicht wegen dem Federweg, sondern wegen der Steifigkeit


----------



## XantoR (17. April 2010)

könnte man doch auch ne pike nehmen?!
: D


----------



## Ryo (17. April 2010)

So langsam verlier ich die Lust am Stereo Das Ding ist eine einzige Baustelle... erst verabschieden sich 2 Zähne am mittleren Kettenblatt, dann bricht die Metallschelle am Umwerfer ohne Fremdeinwirkung... und auf der heutigen Tour hab ich mich gewundert wieso mein Sattel denn plötzlich  so viel nachgibt und knarzt...die Antwort:






Und das bei nichtmal 80kg mit Rucksack....


----------



## derAndre (17. April 2010)

sap schrieb:


> 36er nicht wegen dem Federweg, sondern wegen der Steifigkeit



Und dann 9mm Schnellspanner hinten?


----------



## sap (17. April 2010)

das milky green gabs nur bis 2008...da is rahmenbedingt hinten keine steckachse möglich, wenn ich mich nicht täusche..


----------



## sap (17. April 2010)

@Ryo: ich erkenn auf dem bild nix...verbogen, gebrochen?


----------



## Unze77 (17. April 2010)

in der Mitte ist er gebrochen....
aber da kann das Stereo nicht viel dafür, Cube stellt die Sättel ja nicht her.


----------



## Ryo (17. April 2010)

Ich werfe Cube ja in dem Sinne auch nix vor,  ich bezog mich drauf, dass diese "Kleinigkeiten" meine Lust aufs Biken mit dem Stereo momentan etwas dämpfen.


----------



## Unze77 (17. April 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich bin jetzt wieder der Buhmann aber wie passt denn ein 9mm Schnellspanner zu den Laufrädern? Und wie passt denn so ein langer Vorbau zu dem Lenker? Für einen cm mehr Federweg ne 36er? Wieso? Warum die Mary in 2.35? Warum Schläuche? Ich finde den Aufbau irgendwie nicht so fett bzw. stimmig?
> 
> Nix für ungut, just my two cent.



Schlies mich mal deiner Meinung an. Außerdem ist der Rahmen eh schon etwas fertig, so viel Wirbel um so nen "alten" Hobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (17. April 2010)

XantoR schrieb:


> könnte man doch auch ne pike nehmen?!
> : D



die is auch nicht leichter.....



			
				Unze77 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist der Rahmen eh schon etwas fertig, so viel Wirbel um so nen "alten" Hobe


meins ist noch n jahr aelter. das wird auch alles andere als geschont, aber fertig ist da 
noch nix. schon gar nicht der rahmen. und der schnellspanner hinten ist nicht das problem.
vorn waer das was anderes.


----------



## derAndre (17. April 2010)

Ok, Ok, wenn der Rahmen keine Steckachse kann, gehts halt nicht. Das war mir nicht klar. Ich finde es nicht nicht schlimm Zeit und Geld in einen "alten" (so alt ist er ja auch nicht) Rahmen zu stecken. Im Gegenteil, wenn der Rahmen noch gut ist, perfekt!


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. April 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von derAndre Beitrag anzeigen
> Ich weiß ich bin jetzt wieder der Buhmann aber wie passt denn ein 9mm Schnellspanner zu den Laufrädern? Und wie passt denn so ein langer Vorbau zu dem Lenker? Für einen cm mehr Federweg ne 36er? Wieso? Warum die Mary in 2.35? Warum Schläuche? Ich finde den Aufbau irgendwie nicht so fett bzw. stimmig?
> 
> ...



Nehmen wirs mal in aller liebe auseinander.. 9mm, weil wie schon gesagt nur schnellspanner im heck geht..achse gibts da erst seit 09 
Der Vorbau ist in sofern nicht "lang", weil ich sowieso einen kompakten rahmen mmit langer gabel fahre. ich bin zw. 18 und 20 zoll, hab mich für den kleineren rahmen entschieden und demetsprechen meine stütze auch auf 14,5. dazu ne 36 mit höherer einbauhöhe, anderm winkel, und dann noch der lenker, der breit ist und auch "zu mir kommt"..insofern passt da 70 schon sehr gut! 36 wie gesagt wegen achse und steifigkeit und die ist enorm! pike, 32, und andere grütze in dem bereich kann gegen ne 36 (oder auch lyrik ) nach hause geht! 
Warum die mary nicht in 2,35? es gibt sie nicht kleiner und sie ist für meinen einsatz mit einer (nach langen tests) der am besten passenden reifen! kleiner gibts sie nicht, und da sie in 2,35 schon dicker ist als ein FA in 2,4 oder ein maxxis in 2,5 D) ist, passt auch das 
Schlauchlos fahr ich nicht, weil ich es mal hatte und doof fand. klaro kein durchschlag, etc. aber ich hab den reifen immer nur mit nachteilen verbunden tubeless gefahren (hatte druckverlust innerhalb v. ein paar tagen und es ist aus meiner sicht eine "verscherung" eines einfachen umstandes..(simpler als schlauch gehts ja wohl nicht ) und hatte demenstsprechend keine lust mehr drauf - jetzt fahr ich schlauch 

Ich finds gut, dass du/ihr euch damit auseinander setzt! fragt ruhig weiter. ich hab mir zu jedem teil gedanken gemacht und kann alles bggründen, insofern  weiter meckern, fragen! 

@ fatz: Hehe, und einmal fehlt bei sram ein r .. Bissle schwund ist immer

Ps: der rahmen ist alles andere als perfekt  Das teil hat 13-14 tsd kilometer, verliert schon bissl an steifigkeit, hat macken, kratzer und dellen, da is alles zu spät und der lack ist auch nicht überall so frisch.. ABER ich liebe das teil. es gefällt mir, es fährt sich super, es ist vielseitig und macht spaß. nachdem ich mir ewig lange den "lagerkampf angetan habe, die lager jetzt noch besser als bei soo manchem neurad laufen und ich das teil gepuutzt und geservied habe geht das ding noch..ich wills solange fahren wies geht!


----------



## trek 6500 (18. April 2010)

@andi : ... hab jetzt nicht den ganzen fred verfolgt , dachte aber , du baust ein 2. bike auf ... aber jetzt ist es doch ein umbau , oder ??? oder haste nen 2. stereo rahmen gekauft ...(konfusguck `::  greez , kati


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. April 2010)

also ich habe 

1 rennrad (kein cube, sondern ein italiener..)
2 MTB (eines das NEU AUFGEBAUTE stereo und das andere ein KOMPLETT NEUes..alles neu quasi )


----------



## fatz (18. April 2010)

@andi:
nochwas, warum baust du eine 32er kassette drauf? ich moecht hier nimmer ohne die 34er fahren.
war erst gestern wieder mal totfroh um die 2 zaehne mehr.


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. April 2010)

hab ne 34..stand zwar so auf der liste, hab mir dann aber auch gedacht, dass es nix schadet und ne 11-34 genommen.. (hatte bisher 34 und standartmäßig 32.)


----------



## sap (18. April 2010)

öhm, kurz ma ne blöde frage 
habe grad mein rad auseinander, gabel wird demnächst getausch, laufräder sind draußen, keine bremsen dran usw...
kurzum: ich war grad am putzen (jaja, wenn ich es schon nich fahren kann, pflege ich es wenigstens in der sonne  ) und werd mir wohl doch noch n schutzblech bauen...unter dem dämpferkondom war nach der letzten tour doch etwas mehr staub. bezüglich des rp23 grad die frage: propedal ist AKTIVIERT, wenn der hebel richtung ventil zeigt, oder? (also dem luftventil, zum aufpumpen); offen ist der dämpfer, wenn der pp-hebel weg davon zeigt? 
entweder ich hab grad einen megaknoten im kopf oder das fox-manual ist nämlich wirklich verwirrend.
hier: http://www.jehlebikes.de/fox-racing-shox-float-rp23-daempfer.html ist das ventil nämlich auf der anderen seite des dämpfers angebracht als 
hier: http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/d_mpfers/float_rp23.htm

(wenn man auf den PP-Knopf draufschaut, ist das ventil einmal links und einmal rechts)

wat denn nu? :>


----------



## Vincy (18. April 2010)

nach rechts ist PP geöffnet. Aktiviert links (beim Stereo in Richtung Ventil). 
Das Ventil kann unterschiedlich angeordnet sein, da unterschiedliche Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büüche (18. April 2010)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Wieviel Sag fahrt ihr im Dämpfer bei welchem Druck.
Ich hab mit meinem knapp 80kg (mit Ausrüstung) momentan 10bar drin, was dann in rund 30% Sag endet. So ist der Hinterbau für meine Empfinden sensibel genug, obwohl er ja eigentlich eher zu den unsensiblen gehört. Problem ist nur. Wenn es mal etwas härter her geht, also schneller übern Trail mit ein paar Wurzeln, dann hab ich nur noch 5mm auf der Kolbenstange übrig. War ja dann sicherlich schon ein Durchschlag, weil viel weiter geht ja nicht, wenns dicht bleiben soll. Etwas Sicherheit ist da sicherlich auch verbaut. 
Wenn ich mein Sag aber auf etwa 20% einstelle kommt mir der Hinterbau wieder etwas hart vor.


----------



## fatz (18. April 2010)

Büüche schrieb:


> So ist der Hinterbau für meine Empfinden sensibel genug, obwohl er ja eigentlich eher zu den unsensiblen gehört.


wo hast denn das her? das hoer ich zum ersten mal. der hinterbau von stereo ist allererste sahne.


> Wenn ich mein Sag aber auf etwa 20% einstelle kommt mir der Hinterbau wieder etwas hart vor.


ich hab mit 20% angefangen und dann immer weiter aufgepumpt, bis er auf den trails
nimmer ans ende gekommen ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. April 2010)

So schauts.. 30% beim stereo sind viel zu viel, weil so das ganze wekrseitige dämpfer setup nicht mehr stimmt!
Das er dir mit weniger als 30% SAG straff vorkommt erscheint mir logisch, da du schließlich mehr gewohn bist..!

Projekt ist vollendet. Alles ist soweit zusammengenagelt. hatte aber weder zeit noch Lust (ja ich weiss, sowas ist schlimm!) das finish zu machen. muss also noch polieren, abstimmen, einrichten und fotografieren


----------



## Büüche (18. April 2010)

> wo hast denn das her? das hoer ich zum ersten mal. der hinterbau von stereo ist allererste sahne.



Von einem Händler, der mir anstatt ein Stereo The One ein Sting für über 3k verkaufen wollte. Hab im Endeffekt auch nicht bei dem gekauft.



> Das er dir mit weniger als 30% SAG straff vorkommt erscheint mir logisch, da du schließlich mehr gewohn bist..!



Mooooment, gewohnt bin ich garnix.  Also höchstens noch strafer. Ich hab mein Stereo (auch mein erstes eigenes Fully) seit 3 wochen und erst 250km bewegt. Für heute hatte ich mal den Sag auf 30% gestellt. Davor bin ich die ganze Zeit mit den 20% unterwegs gewesen. Vielleicht ist der Dämpfer auch noch etwas steif. Die Gabel kommt ja auch erst langsam voll zur Sache. Also hör ich mal auf die Erfahrung von 13-14k plus x vom fatz Stereokilometer und stell wieder auf 20%.
Vielen Dank euch beiden


----------



## Vincy (18. April 2010)

Cube-Empfehlung:
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/down...coId_7467_.pdf

*Stereo:*
Fox RP23 Dämpfer: - 20% Negativfederweg (ca. 10 mm am Dämpfer)
- Empfehlung: PPP auf Stufe/Raster 2
- Zugstufe so einstellen, dass der Dämpfer nach etwa 2 mal Nachschwingen den Schlag abgebaut hat (Fahrstil und eigener Geschmack ausschlaggebend!)
- Gabel entsprechend abstimmen​


----------



## fatz (19. April 2010)

Büüche schrieb:


> Von einem Händler, der mir anstatt ein Stereo The One ein Sting für über 3k verkaufen wollte. Hab im Endeffekt auch nicht bei dem gekauft.


ist glaub ich auch besser so. beide raeder haben identische hinterbaukinematik.....




> Vielleicht ist der Dämpfer auch noch etwas steif. Die Gabel kommt ja auch erst langsam voll zur Sache. Also hör ich mal auf die Erfahrung von 13-14k plus x vom fatz Stereokilometer und stell wieder auf 20


die 13-14k waren glaub ich von andi, nicht von mir. aber irgendsowas wird's auch beim mir sein.
tu mal n bissl wd40/brunox auf die laufflaechen und schau auch mal die daempfungseinstellung
an. vielleicht stimmt da was ned.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (19. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> So schauts.. 30% beim stereo sind viel zu viel, weil so das ganze wekrseitige dämpfer setup nicht mehr stimmt!



...wie äussert sich denn konkret das mehr an SAG?


----------



## powderliner (19. April 2010)

Kleiner Schwank zur allgemeinen belustigung:
Eben auf der Feierabend runde dachte ich ich hab viel zuviel Luft in die Gabel gemacht, die Wollte nicht in den SAG gehen und gab auch nicht wirklich viel Federweg frei. 
Kurz vor zuhause gerade Strasse durchs feld mit übel gegenwind, hab mich dann auf dem Lenker klein Gemacht und zufällig nach unten geschaut! Was sehe ich????

Pop Lock geschlossen.....

da ich nur sagen .... ich D**P ;-)

Kurze Frage zum Dämpfer, wo sollte sich der Gummiring befinden falls der Dämpfer durchschlägt? Habe noch ca. 2-3mm Lauffläche unter dem Gummiring?


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. April 2010)

Passt. Lass am Besten mal komplett die Luft raus, dann kann man ganz gut sehen, wie weit es geht. Müsste so ~1mm sein, wenn nicht sogar noch ein bisschen weniger.

NaitsirhC


----------



## powderliner (19. April 2010)

OK dank dir werd ich mal probieren.


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. April 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ...wie äussert sich denn konkret das mehr an SAG?



naja, das erkläre ich zwar nun auch zum 4. mal, aber seis drum - bin gut druff

ALSO...... Dein Dämpfer ist werksseitig mal ganz grob in 3 (logischerweiße) drittel unterteilt. da wären dann:

1. Drittel: Am anfang "butterweich", also sehr sensibel ansprechend und nach hinten hin eher progressiv bzw. linearer

2. Drittel: Gibt den Federweg, wie er vom 1. Drittel am Ende kommt linear frei

3. Drittel: Ist zu beginn noch linear, macht nach hinten stark progressiv dicht.

Worums beim SAG nun geht sind die ersten beiden Drittel. Das 1. ist nämlich hauptsächlich dazu da um feine unebenheiten und kleine schläge auszugleichen..also quasi das sensibelchen unter den dritteln. Das 2. dagegen macht bspw. auf flowigen trails bergab seinen dienst..es haut alles "normalen" stöße weg und sorgt so für bodenkontakt.
So was geschieht nun, wenn du 30% bzw. 1 Drittel SAG fährst? - Richtig: das erste drittel, und damit auch die größte sensibilität des Dämpfers geht verloren..Somit hast du bei kleinen sachen einen wesentlich unsensibleren dämpfer. ä- So die theorie  in der realtität fährst natürlich trotzdem deine 20% und bist damit theoretisch auch schon so gut wie im linearen bzw. leicht progressiven bereich...Aber das merkt der 0815 hintern nicht. den unterschied von 30 zu 20 (oder 15, oder gar 10%) dagegen schon 


Sooo...hiermit erlaube ich mir einen x-post zur gallerie..aber hier will ich etwas technischer sein..
Projekt ist soweit erstmal beendet. Hab auf der ersten fahrt gerade eigtl. nichts negatives feststellen können, bis auf die tatsache dass mein bremskolben hängt..grr (naja, morgen mal danach schaun)





neu ist einiges.. Die größten Brocken sind wohl:

der LRS (war hier ja schonmal online)

der Lenker samt passendem Vorbau









jaja ist rot..ich fand es hat was und das hatt es auch  wirkt in echt aber recht dunkel rot und wirkt an und für sich eher edel..harmoniert gut zu den einstellknöpfen am fahrwerk und ja..mir gefällts!

Dann wären da noch schaltelemente wie Trigger und Umwerfer









Desweiteren Standart gedöhns..SLX Kassette, X9 Kette.. sind und bleiben eben verschleissteile..da wäre aber noch der umstieg auf 2fach + bashguard





funzt echt gut und hat mir beim hochfahren heute bereits zweimal das absteigen wegen baumstämmen ersparrt 

Alle Gewichte und Teile sind hier ( http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/28040/page:1 ) zu finden 

habe übrigens auch 





die schaltwerksschraube neu reingebastelt. Nichts ausgelassen bei meiner renovierung 





Individualität ist gefragt..ein einzelner roter Nippel 

UP





DOWN









Hier wirkt der Lenker einigermaßen..
Naja, geng zugemüllt! Wer noch fragen/Kritik/Sonsiges hat darf dies äußern.. Ich finds so wies ist gar nicht mal so übel
Partliste ist noch ohne gewicht. das hat ganz einfach den grund, dass ich noch nicht nachgewogen habe und in meiner exel liste etwas seltsames steht..daher wird erst überprüft  Die alte liste ist trotzdem nochmal angehängt.


----------



## XantoR (21. April 2010)

schickes teil das grüne stereo. hast du die gabel extra auf 150mm runtergesetzt oder ist die schon von werk aus so?


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. April 2010)

Talas I --> 150 serie, da es erst ein jahr später mit der Talas II die 160 gab  aber der cm machts nicht fett. unterschiede bei der einbauhöhe gibt es KEINE und der durchmesser ist auch gleich..


----------



## Großmütterchen (22. April 2010)

hallöchen,

weiß jemand etwas über die lieferverzögerung des stereo hpc? ich werde langsam etwas ungeduldig und werde von dem radladen seit märz immer wieder vertröstet. es gab zuletzt wohl auch irgendwelche patentprobleme weswegen die auslieferung erst im april beginnen soll!? und wie das halt so ist, ist die aussage seitens cube vielleicht auch noch etwas geschönt...

also für eine bestellung, die im september erfolgt ist und laut radladen gerade noch so rechtzeitig vor torschluss reinkam, ist das jetzt schon wirklich eine ziemlich lange aktion. *seufz*

...waren das noch zeiten als ich auf mein altes specialized "nur" 4 monate warten mußte...


----------



## dubbel (22. April 2010)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Da es hier immer wieder Fragen zum Gewicht der Rahmen gibt, hier mal ein Update für ein 09er Stereo in 22 Zoll.
> Gewicht inklusive Dämpfer, Leitungsführungen und Steuersatz: 3477g.



hat jemand den carbonrahmen (vorzugsweise in 18") gewogen?


----------



## steps (22. April 2010)

sieht echt top aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (22. April 2010)

@Andi


Gefallt mir sehr gut dein "neues" Stereo
Besonders das Grün

Wieviele Arbeitsstunden hast du denn gebraucht bis es so war wie es jetzt ist?


----------



## Wolperdinger (22. April 2010)

Hi,
habe mir letztes Jahr das Stereo ´09 zugelegt. Hat noch den RP23 drinnen und nicht den RP23BV Dämpfer. Was mich ein wenig im Vergleich zu meinem alten 07er Stereo stört, ist dass ich fast keinen Unterschied merke ob ich mit Platform oder ohne fahr. Egal ob auf Stufe 1/2/3. Kann doch eigentlich net sein oder?

Da der Rahmen wirklich genial ist funktionierts trotzdem saugeil aber man könnte halt dann evtl. noch mit a bissl weniger Luftdruck fahren, dafür mit eingeschalteter Platform.

Wie sind da bei euch die Erfahrungen?
Fahre meinen Dämpfer mit 150psi bei ca75KG...

Gruß and ride on


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. April 2010)

Organspänder schrieb:


> @Andi
> 
> 
> Gefallt mir sehr gut dein "neues" Stereo
> ...



viele...ich weiss es ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr. Aber da mich alleine das putzen und zerlegen (was ja eigtl. recht schnell gehen sollte) schon 10 stunden gekostet hat...naja, viel 

Danke übrigens 


Um nochwas anzumerken: für die frage, warum ein CUBE zuspät kommt, oder wieviel druck wer bei welchem gewicht aufm dämpfer fährt müsste man euch verbannen..sorry aber lest ihr hier eigtl. irgendwas?

Plattform mäßig wirst du auch weniger spüren, weil der "neue" hinterbau antriebsneutraler funktioniert...


----------



## steps (22. April 2010)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, nach langen Überlegungen habe ich mir gerade meine Laufräder zusammenstellen lassen und bestellt und zwar wie folgt:

Hope Pro2 Naben
Syncros DS28 Felgen
Dt Swiss Competiton Speichen
Dt Swiss Alunippel

Wenn Bedarf besteht setze ich ein paar Bilder ein, sobald ich sie erhalte.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## ThomasAC (22. April 2010)

steps schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn Bedarf besteht setze ich ein paar Bilder ein, sobald ich sie erhalte.
> Gruß Stefan



Bilder + Preis und Link bitte.


----------



## steps (22. April 2010)

http://bikeparts-online.de
380 Euro
wie gesagt, die Bilder kommen.
Lieferzeit bis zu 3 Wochen, weil die Nabe nicht da ist....


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. April 2010)

Wolperdinger schrieb:


> Wie sind da bei euch die Erfahrungen?
> Fahre meinen Dämpfer mit 150psi bei ca75KG...
> 
> Gruß and ride on



Fahr genauso viel, wiege allerdings 10kg mehr. Fahr einfach mal deinen Haustrail mit verschiedenen Drücken ab und versuch den Dämpfer so einzustellen, dass er auch bei den größten Drops nicht durchschlägt. Ich bin immer wieder überrascht wie weich der Hinterbau ist, aber gleichzeit noch Reserven für härteres hat 

NaitsirhC


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. April 2010)

Nachm wiegen muss ich der doofen Exelliste leider recht geben...konnte es nicht wirklich glauben, aber naja, was solls. 

15,8kg - Aber nach den "eersten" 60-70km mud ich sagen, dass es doch einigermaßen erträglich klettert.. Federelemente waren auch gut ausgereizt, hab also denke ich alles eingefahren. Jetzt muss ich mich noch um die Kolben der vorderen Bremse kümmern,und die hintere n tick kürzen und entlüften. Ausserdem alles durchchekcen, also LRS nachgucken ob alles gut ist, schaltung nachstellen (Züge gesetzt, etc.) und ja..DANN bin ich definitiv fertig  

Anbei liste mit gewichten:


----------



## tonig. (23. April 2010)

kann mir evtl jemand sagen ob ich muddy mary aufm 2008 stereo fahren kann? Also ich meine bis welche reifenbreite kann ich da gehen. Fahre momentan 2.4 mounten king. Li, und re, ist noch platz für mehr.              
 Falls jemand erfahrungen dazu hat und mir spontan antworten könnt wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Organspänder (23. April 2010)

tonig. schrieb:


> kann mir evtl jemand sagen ob ich muddy mary aufm 2008 stereo fahren kann?...



Der Andi hat die doch drauf also müsste es doch passen 
Ist natürlich Felgenabhängig


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. April 2010)

Du müsstest eine Seite blättern. man man man...Wer lesen kann und so..

Mary passen glaub ich mit allen felgen, organspänder  hatte sie ja zuerst auf den schmalen (17mm) Mavic und jetzt auf den dicken Mavics mit 30mm..alles gut


----------



## fatz (23. April 2010)

@andi:
15,8kg ist ein wort. da bin ich noch gut drunter. meins geht trotz der 160er lyrik noch ganz
passabel bergauf und gestern hat mich rauf nur der kumpel mit dem 9er remedy abgehaengt. 
aber nach den erfahrungen danach aufm trail, werd ich vorn wohl auch noch einen muddy 
mary draufbauen. ... und umsetzten sollt ich jetzt doch mal lernen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. April 2010)

o ja. Umsetzen ist fast schon ein basic! ich habs letztes jahr geübt und mittlerweile kann ichs doch rcht passabel..kann sogar 90grad vorder-und hinterad gleichzeit "versetzen" bzw. rumspringen 
Naja, aber auch wenns 15,8kg wiegt..bergauf gehts eigtl. besser als erwartet. von daher


----------



## derAndre (23. April 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> o ja. Umsetzen ist fast schon ein basic! ich habs letztes jahr geübt und mittlerweile kann ichs doch rcht passabel..kann sogar 90grad vorder-und hinterad gleichzeit "versetzen" bzw. rumspringen
> Naja, aber auch wenns 15,8kg wiegt..bergauf gehts eigtl. besser als erwartet. von daher



Naja Umsetzen Basic zu nennen ist schon ein wenig überheblich. Für viele ist das alles andere als Basic. Vor allem nicht dort wo es wirklich gebraucht wird, wenn es wirklich steil und eng zu geht.  Ich würde gerne rollend umsetzen, da leidet der Flow nich so.


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. April 2010)

Hast recht. Es kommt natürlich mit auf die gengend an. aber bei uns hier ists zumindest so, dass man auf ein zwei meiner lieblingsabfahrten z.b. ohne umsetzen an manchen stellen halt nicht durch kommst..und daher seh ichs hier mal als eines der basics an. Hängt aber dann doch vom gebiet hab, hast recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatiger (25. April 2010)

Tice schrieb:


> Servus,
> Hallo habe auch das K18 gekauft und bin bisher sehr zufrieden, auuseer, daas anstatt der beschriebenen 2,4 Reifennur die 2,25 drauf waren.
> Zudem läuft das Laufrad voren nicht mitig.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo habe auch das K18 gekauft und bin bisher sehr zufrieden, auuseer, daas anstatt der beschriebenen 2,4 Reifennur die 2,25 drauf waren.
Zudem läuft das Laufrad voren nicht mitig.

Ist das bei Dir auch so ?


Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## fatz (25. April 2010)

ich such mir grad n wolf. kann mir jemand die abmessungen der lager des 06er stereos sagen?
insbesondere von den beiden am rahmen um die sich der umlenkhebel dreht. muesste aussen 19mm 
innen 10mm oder so sein. breite kann ich nicht messen, ohne sie rauszudruecken, aber dann sind sie
ganz im a... . das wollt ich erst machen, wenn ich die neuen hab. sonst kann ich bei diesem traumwetter
nicht fahren.

edit:
hab sie doch noch ausgebaut: innen 10mm aussen 19mm breite 5mm, 4stueck


danke,
franz


----------



## Route66 (25. April 2010)

Hi Franz,



fatz schrieb:


> ich such mir grad n wolf. kann mir jemand die abmessungen der lager des 06er stereos sagen?
> insbesondere von den beiden am rahmen um die sich der umlenkhebel dreht. muesste aussen 19mm
> innen 10mm oder so sein. breite kann ich nicht messen, ohne sie rauszudruecken, aber dann sind sie
> ganz im a... . das wollt ich erst machen, wenn ich die neuen hab. sonst kann ich bei diesem traumwetter
> ...



der Volständigkeit halber: guggst Du hier im Lagerthread.
Müssten IMHO für 06er, 07er und 08er Modelljahre gleich sein. Neuere MJ weiss ich nicht.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## fatz (26. April 2010)

thanks. sowas sollte man mal sammeln und oben festpinnen.

weiss jemand grad n schnellen online-kugellager-shop mit vernuenftigen preisen?


----------



## Wachtendonker (26. April 2010)

Hi,

http://www.dswaelzlager.de/


----------



## fatz (26. April 2010)

danke, gerade bestellt. schaut vernuenftig aus. wenn sie jetzt noch in der angegebenen zeit liefern isses top.
preise waren ca. 50% von dem was ich hier im laden bezahlt haette. und das fuer die selben lager vom selbern 
hersteller.


----------



## pedale3 (26. April 2010)

...mein Hauptlager hats nach <1 Jahr erwischt. Bei der "üppigen" Breite von
14mm muss man sich auch nicht wundern. Habs bemerkt weil die Bremse vermehrt geschliffen hat. 
Will die Lager selber tauschen, kann mir wer Tipps geben? Ist da wirlich nur EIN schmales Nadellager drin? Spezialwerkzeug?

/Pedale


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. April 2010)

Tipps? Hehe...mit gewalt, geduld und ausdauer  So hab ich sie zumindest im Herbst alle samt gewechselt 
Meine haben übrigens um die 9000-10000km und 1,75 jahre - bei harter gangart und jedem wetter - gehalten


----------



## Freaky-D (26. April 2010)

Hi pedale

Musste bei mir Anfang des Jahres die Lager wechseln und hatte mit den Nadellagern so meine Probleme. Es sind 2 Lager, eins links und eins rechts. 
Am besten bekommst du sie raus indem du zuerst die Lagerkäfige mit einem dünnen Schraubenzieher o.ä. 
Das solltest du tun, damit du genügend "Angriffsfläche" zum ausschlagen der Lager hast. Nachdem der Käfig aus der Lagerschale entfernt ist, kannst du das Lager von der andern Seite ganz einfach ausschlagen. Dafür setzt die Schraubenzieher oder was auch immer, von innen an den Lagerschalenrand an und haust die Lagerschale mitn Hammer raus. Immer gleichmäßig von allen Seiten. UND ganz wichtig mit Gefühl, sonst kann es passieren, das der Lagerschalenrand nach außen abknickt.... sollte das doch passieren und du hast keine "Schlagfläche" mehr, versuch die Lagerschale, wenn sie schon weit genug draußen ist, im Schraubstock einzuspannen und durch Drehbewegungen rauszuholen. Beim andern Lager gehst du genauso vor.
Wenn du die neuen Lager einbaust, erwärmst du die Schwinge zunächst mit einem Heißluftföhn. Dann entweder Nadellager und Schwinge in den Shraubstock einspannen und einpressen, oder vorsichtig mit dem Hammer einschlagen, wobei du iwas auf das Lager legen solltest, auf keinen Fall direkt mit dem Hammer aufs Lager schlagen!!! 
Ich würd dir die Variante mit dem Schraubstock empfehlen, da kannst du dir ziemlich sicher sein, das es gerade einläuft!

hoffe das war einigermaßen Verständlich ausgedrückt!
Viel Spass beim Lagerwechsel! ;-)


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. April 2010)

Die auflagefläche ist bei mir sofort umgeknickt! die lager saßen sowas von fest.. Naja im endeffekt hab ich dann versucht irgend nen angriffspunkt zu finden, und irgendwann kams dann doch raus. das zweite ist ja wie erwähnt kein ding..

Achja: Erhitzen bringt nix  Insofern kannst du, falls du auf die idee gekommen wärst, das sofort vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (26. April 2010)

jungs, ihr grobmotoriker! 
einfach n passendes rohrstueck mit ein bissl mehr innendurchmesser als das lager aussendurchmesser
hat drauf und ganz gemuetlich mit dem schraubstock rausdruecken. kann sein, dass ihr auf der anderen 
seite nochwas zum verlaengern der achse braucht, aber ein hammer ist bei sowas fehl am platz.

und aufwaermen bringt durchaus was. alu hat eine groessere waermedehnung als stahl. und wenn's nur
das bringt, dass beim ausbau das kriechoel reinlaufen kann.

und wenn schon mit irgendwas rausgeschlagen wird dann bitte mit einem durchschlag (offiziell: austreiber)
und nicht mit einem schraubenzieher. der durchschlag kostet weniger und ist danach nicht kaputt

beim einbau NIE auf den inneren teil des lagers kraft ausueben, sonst koennt ihr das gleich wegschmeissen.


----------



## pedale3 (27. April 2010)

Danke!

gut das ich das Gestern Abend nicht mehr angegangen bin. Naja, muß ja eh erst die Lager bestellen. Am besten gleich im Dutzend...

/Pedale


----------



## wurzelhoppser (27. April 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> thanks. sowas sollte man mal sammeln und oben festpinnen.
> 
> weiss jemand grad n schnellen online-kugellager-shop mit vernuenftigen preisen?



Sehr klasse Idee fatz solltest das umsetzen ,und einen Lagerwechsel Tread aufmachen mit allen wichtigen Informationen ums Stereo Lagerwechsel,Lagergröße ,bezeichnung etc.Ich glaube da hätten die Stereo fahrer eine sorge weniger.
Habe mal noch eine Frage ,kann man dieses Werkzeug zum ausbau der Nadellager benutzen?
KRUMM Nadellagerauszieher 14 - 19 mm Verfügbarkeit: 
Gruss


----------



## fatz (27. April 2010)

der auszieher muesste eigentlich funktionieren, allerdings ist die frage ob sich sowas lohnt,
wenn man nicht dauernd lager wechselt. ich bin da eher fuer die oben beschriebene methode.

die lagerdimensionen kann ich gern zusammenschreiben, allerdings muessen wir da erstmal 
sammeln. ich wechsel jetzt auch erstmal nur die an der wippe von meinem 06er stereo.
alle anderen und die von spaeteren baujahren kann ich nicht rauskriegen. schickt einfach
die lagerabmessungen und bezeichnungen per pn an mich.

d.h. die fuer's stereo 06-08 sind ja oben schon verlinkt, die brauch ich nimmer


----------



## Rotti84 (27. April 2010)

Hallo Stereo-Jungs,

überlege auf das stereo zu wechseln und wollte wissen wie es mit wippen ausschaut bei euch? Ich kenne es vom AMS, bei dem man beim geradeaus fahren ganz schön wippt (trotz lockout)

Gruß


----------



## fatz (27. April 2010)

@Rotti84: wippen im sitzen nicht nennenswert. auch ohne plattform. ausser du bist zu daemlich zum
treten und kurbelst voellig unrund.

@lager-aus-und-einbauer:
bin feddisch. der ds-waelzlagerladen ist 200% spitze. gestern vormittag bestellt, heut um 14uhr war der dpd da.
lager sind drin (die am oberen ende der sitzstrebe und die am umlenker). 
noch ein nachtrag zum werkzeug: wenn ihr kein passendes rohrstueck findet, lohnt der blick in den
ratschenkasten. da finden sich stecknuesse in schoener abstufung. wer lieber einzieht als eindrueckt
der sollte eine passende m8 schraube und ein paar fette beilagscheiben haben. aber genug das kriegt
ihr schon hin.

bei den beiden parallel eingepressten lagern des umlenkers hab ich jeweils die zwischenliegenden
dichtscheiben ausgebaut (die braucht's eh nicht) und die lager richtig mit fett vollgestopft. eines war 
recht trocken. auch skf murkst....


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. April 2010)

Freut mich dass das so unkompliziert ging!!

Mich wunderts grade nur, warum mein umbau so ein aufwand war...auf die idee mit der nuss, rohr, etc. bin ich auch gekommen. aber im endeffekt haben alle so festgessesen, dass am ende nur bissl geschick in verboindung mit sanfter gewalt geholfen hat..?!


----------



## fatz (28. April 2010)

hast du's mitm schraubstock probiert? hab meinen einfach von der werkbank abgeschraubt
und zum rad getragen. war leichter so. freundin mal kurz die rohrstuecke an die richtige stelle
halten lassen, schraubstock drauf und wupp. allein waer's n bissl schwieriger gewesen.


----------



## pedale3 (28. April 2010)

...hab Heute auch bestellt (www.bielemeyer-menden.de)

HK1414-RS-L271 (aktuelle Bezeichnung) Fabr. INA EUR 4,- nt./St.
688-2Z Fabr. China EUR 1,95 nt./St.
698-2Z Fabr. China EUR 1,20 nt./St.
61800-2Z Fabr. SKF EUR 12,40 nt./St.
61800-2Z Fabr. China EUR 0,90 nt./St.

+19% Märchensteuer

Termin: ca. 2-3 Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (28. April 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> hast du's mitm schraubstock probiert? hab meinen einfach von der werkbank abgeschraubt
> und zum rad getragen. war leichter so. freundin mal kurz die rohrstuecke an die richtige stelle
> halten lassen, schraubstock drauf und wupp. allein waer's n bissl schwieriger gewesen.



ja klar. ich bin sogar mim fahrrad zum schraubstock Aber geholfen hat alles nix  Naja, is ja eh egal, da ich sie ja nu schon nen haalbes jahr oder mehr neu habe


----------



## steps (28. April 2010)

Hallo,  muss bei mir demnächst die Züge wechseln, hat jemand nen Tipp, welche ich mir einbauen könnte? Sie dürfen ruhig ihren Preis kosten, sofern diese auch berechtigt sind.


Noch eine Sache, weiß jemand, wo ich ein Nachrüstkit für Remote für eine Kind Shock i950 herbekomme?


Danke im voraus!!!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. April 2010)

Mach doch einfach irgend ein 0815 point, shimano, BBB, was weiß ich gezuchtel rein? Nach einiger zeit mit wasser, schnee, wetter, usw. werden sie eh wieder bescheiden laufen..


----------



## jan84 (29. April 2010)

Nimm die Standard Shimano Teile. 

Außerdem kannst ja mal über ne durchgehende Verlegung am Schaltwerk nachdenken, erhöhr die Lebensdauer / Leichtgängigkeit auch nochmal. Am Fritzz (hat ja afaik die gleiche Zugverlegung wie das Stereo) siehts so aus:




grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (29. April 2010)

@steps:
huelle komplett in einem stueck und irgend n zug mit teflonbeschichtung. das reicht.
hab immer noch den orischinolen von 06 drauf. der ist jetzt so langsam faellig. 

wenn du was richtig teueres haben willst gore ride-on. funzt prima, lohnt aber nur, wenn 
du so ein mimosenteil von shimano hast. bei sram tut's das billige zeugs auch.


----------



## PeterR (29. April 2010)

steps schrieb:


> Hallo,  muss bei mir demnächst die Züge wechseln, hat jemand nen Tipp, welche ich mir einbauen könnte? Sie dürfen ruhig ihren Preis kosten, sofern diese auch berechtigt sind.




Hallo!
Ich hab bei meinem Stereo die Gore Ride On Sealed Low Friction montiert.
Sind zwar etwas teurer, dafür aber komplett dicht und laufen super leicht.

"Kleine" Nachteile:
Du benötigst zwei Packungen, da die Bowdenzüge am Stereo so lang sind. Dafür hast Du Ersatzseile. Und Du mußt die Durchführung zum Umwerfer in der Schwinge um ein paar zehntel mm aufbohren. Aber nicht Durchbohren, sonst ist die Schwinge hin!!!

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steps (29. April 2010)

Danke danke für eure Hilfe
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Andi_85 (30. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ihr könnt mir doch sicherlich helfen. 

Und zwar bin ich ein bisschen irritiert von den Drehrichtungen der Fox Tales X und des Fox Float RP23 an meinem Cube Stereo 2007.

Hier wird einmal im zweiten Satz beschrieben das man aus der Sicht des Fahrers die Drehrichtungen sieht und weiter unten wieder von vorne. Kann aber auch sein das ich ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch steh. Ebenso das Einstellen des BrassMass, lieg ich da mit den Beinen zum Hinterbau oder mit den Beinen in Fahrtrichtung? 

Und wieso ist eigentlich auf allen Abbildungen der ProPedal-Hebel nach unten gerichtet und bei meinem Cube nach oben? 

Gruß und Danke
Andi


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. April 2010)

Na auf den komischen zeichnungen ckeck ich auch nix.
Dein propedal hebel muss nach oben zeigen  07 und 08 war das noch so Von hinten gesehn ist nach links offen und nach rechts zu. was das einstellen der gabel angeht:

versuche doch einfach mal alle drehknöppe die du hast auf die extrema zu drehen. das heisst erst nach links bis nix mehr geht, dann nach rechts. dabei siehst du was der knopf bewirkt, udn dann kannst du es endlich mal so einstellen, dass du auch weisst warum und wieso. das ist finde ich zumindest die beste alternative, denn wenn ich da jetzt alles hinbabbel, lernsts ja auch nicht


----------



## psycho2063 (1. Mai 2010)

Ahoi,

nachdem sich das knacken an meinem hinterbau auf mysteriöse art nach noch ein paar kilometern fahrt von selbst gelöst hat (ich werd wohl nie erfahren woran das lag) hab ich gleich schon das nächste problem:

am steuersatz ist ja so eine art "dichtungsring" und der ist an einer stelle auseinandergebrochen und abgefallen. ist das schlimm, wie schnell sollte man den ersetzen?


----------



## pedale3 (2. Mai 2010)

Bin grad am verzweifeln weil die Nadellager (Hauptlager) nicht aus der Schwinge raus wollen.

Müssen die einzeln nach rechts und links rausgezogen werden, oder kann ich beide Lager von einer Seite raus drücken?


----------



## Freaky-D (2. Mai 2010)

Jeweils zu einer Seite


----------



## Goddi8 (2. Mai 2010)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ihr könnt mir doch sicherlich helfen.
> 
> ...


Hi Andi, hast du noch den Aufkleber an der Talas für das Brass Mass? Dann ist in Richtung - die Auslöseschwelle kleiner dafür schneller wieder zu, nach + Auslöseschweller höher dafür länger auf.
Mach auch mal den blauen Drehknopf ab (Madenschraube auf und abziehen). Darunter sammelt sich gern Dreck und dann geht das Ding nicht mehr ganz auf -.
Wenn der Aufkleber weg ist dann müsste - nach meiner Erinnerung von oben geschaut Gegenuhrzeigersinn sein.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Mai 2010)

psycho2063 schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> nachdem sich das knacken an meinem hinterbau auf mysteriöse art nach noch ein paar kilometern fahrt von selbst gelöst hat (ich werd wohl nie erfahren woran das lag) hab ich gleich schon das nächste problem:
> 
> am steuersatz ist ja so eine art "dichtungsring" und der ist an einer stelle auseinandergebrochen und abgefallen. ist das schlimm, wie schnell sollte man den ersetzen?



es geht ohne! Solltest halt nur drauf achten, dass der stuersatz genug gefettet ist! bin aber nen halbes, bzw. dreiviertel jahr ohne gefahren..jetzt hab ich n neuen dichtring, damits rad auch KOMPLETT gemacht war. blätter mal. irgendwo war nen link zu den dingern; falls du ihn ersetzen möchtest..

@pedale: Hihi, ich bin doch nicht alleine. nicht verzweifeln..wird


----------



## JuergenM. (2. Mai 2010)

psycho2063 schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> nachdem sich das knacken an meinem hinterbau auf mysteriöse art nach noch ein paar kilometern fahrt von selbst gelöst hat (ich werd wohl nie erfahren woran das lag) hab ich gleich schon das nächste problem:
> 
> am steuersatz ist ja so eine art "dichtungsring" und der ist an einer stelle auseinandergebrochen und abgefallen. ist das schlimm, wie schnell sollte man den ersetzen?


 
Also ich hab meine über Diehr + Rabenstein bezogen. Bestellt habe ich 1,00mm x 50,00mm, als die dann da waren, hab ich mit der Schieblehre mal nachgemessen! Sind 1,20mm x 50,00mm, dürfte aber auch lieferbar sein. Einfach mal anfragen. 

http://www.diehr-rabenstein.de/

oder 

[email protected]  Frau Schenkl


----------



## Martin11 (2. Mai 2010)

Hab versucht mich hier im Forum ein wenig über Kettenführungen schlau zu machen. Allerdings habe ich nicht wirklich viel gefunden, was meine Fragen beantwortet. 

Soll an ein Stereo 2009 mit kompletter Standard-XT-Gruppe montiert werden.

1. Mir stellt sich die Frage, welche Kettenführung für mich optimal ist. Habe z.b. mit Hilfe  der Suche so etwas gefunden: http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html

2. Will den vollen Schaltkomfort wie ich ihn jetzt ohne Kettenführung habe. Ist das überhaupt möglich ?

3. Soweit ich rausgelesen habe, müssen Teile abgeflext werden und am Rahmen Arbeiten vorgenommen werden. Falls das stimmt, verzichte ich lieber darauf. Möchte meinen Rahmen nicht ruinieren.


Hoffe ihr könnt mir die optimalste Kettenführung empfehlen und meine Unwissenheit bisschen lindern...

Danke schon mal im Voraus !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (3. Mai 2010)

zur 3fach kettenführung kannst mal den Janus1972 ne msg schicken der hat die an seinem stereo 09 dran. 
Aber das mit dem abflexen stimmt wohl  jedenfalls an der KeFü.


----------



## derAndre (3. Mai 2010)

Martin11 schrieb:


> 3. Soweit ich rausgelesen habe, müssen Teile abgeflext werden und am Rahmen Arbeiten vorgenommen werden. Falls das stimmt, verzichte ich lieber darauf. Möchte meinen Rahmen nicht ruinieren.



Von der Grundplatte der Dreist muss beim einbau ins Stereo was weg geflexed werden, nicht vom Rahmen!!! Insgesamt scheint die Dreist die einzige kaufbare, funktionale Lösung zu sein. Es gab/gibt noch eine andere (hab den Namen vergessen) die man hin und wieder noch mal in dem ein oder anderen Shop findet, aber die wird irgendwie nicht weiter geführt bzw. vertrieben.


----------



## ThunderRoad (3. Mai 2010)

Mal ne Laufradfrage (Sunringle XMB). 
In absehbarer Zeit werde ich einen neuen LRS fürs Hardtail brauchen. Reparieren lohnt dort nicht und was besonderes muss es auch nicht sein. 
Da könnt ich doch eigentlich die Sunringles abschieben und was schickes neues fürs Stereo kaufen 
Problem dabei: Schnellspanner vorne paßt, nur hinten hab ich am HT natürlich keine X12-Achse. Kann man die Nabe "rückrüsten" auf Schnellspanner? Hab auf der Sunringle Seite nichts gefunden.
Was verbaut den Cube, wenn sie den LRS an andere Modelle ohne X12 schrauben (AMS 125 etc.)? Komplett andere Nabe oder gibts da ein Umbaukit?


----------



## powderliner (3. Mai 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Mal ne Laufradfrage (Sunringle XMB).
> In absehbarer Zeit werde ich einen neuen LRS fürs Hardtail brauchen. Reparieren lohnt dort nicht und was besonderes muss es auch nicht sein.
> Da könnt ich doch eigentlich die Sunringles abschieben und was schickes neues fürs Stereo kaufen
> Problem dabei: Schnellspanner vorne paßt, nur hinten hab ich am HT natürlich keine X12-Achse. Kann man die Nabe "rückrüsten" auf Schnellspanner? Hab auf der Sunringle Seite nichts gefunden.
> Was verbaut den Cube, wenn sie den LRS an andere Modelle ohne X12 schrauben (AMS 125 etc.)? Komplett andere Nabe oder gibts da ein Umbaukit?



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## pedale3 (4. Mai 2010)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> Hi pedale
> 
> Musste bei mir Anfang des Jahres die Lager wechseln und hatte mit den Nadellagern so meine Probleme. Es sind 2 Lager, eins links und eins rechts.
> Am besten bekommst du sie raus indem du zuerst die Lagerkäfige mit einem dünnen Schraubenzieher o.ä.
> ...



Schönen Dank noch!

hab die alten Hauptlager Gestern mit reichlich Nachhelfen (möchte ich garnicht im Detail beschreiben) rausbekommen. Hatte dazu die Kettenstrebe mit dem Hauptlager komplett ausgebaut. Den Horstlink zerlegen ist zum Glück easy. Alles weitere war rohe Gewalt.

Die neuen Lager hab ich per Schraubstock und Unterleghölzer und Fett eingeschoben. Soweit so gut.

Der 14er Lagerbolzen ließt sich dann aber nicht gerade leicht in beide Nadellager einführen. In ein Lager kein Thema, egal welches, sobald ich den Bolzen ins zweite Lager schiebe, wird es schwergängig. Sieht mir so aus als säße mindestens ein Lager etwas schief. Beim Einpressen sah es anfürsich alles gut aus und ging ohne große Kraft rein.
Der Bolzen hatte übrigens schon ein paar eingelaufene stellen. Beim nächsten Lagertausch wird der fällig sein.

Naja, auseinander nehm ichs erstmal nicht. Die Schwinge bewegt sich, wenn auch mit etwas Wiederstand und das Lagerspiel ist weg. Mal schauen wie lange es diesmal hält.

/Pedale


----------



## alex_t (5. Mai 2010)

Hi,


I am sorry for posting in english, but my german is very bad and i could  not find a lot of info on cube bikes on english forums.

I am trying for some time to decide between the Stereo The One 2010 and  the Fritzz RX 2010 and i am looking for advice on the matter (they are  available in the same price at my local dealer).

I will use the bike to travel to work daily (35km city road but somewhat  bumpy) and in the weekend for cruises (50km - 60km on mixed country  road/forest/hills) or mountain - uphill and downhill but not extreme.

Also, i have a little back problem that is why i'm giving up my hardtail  and going for a full suspension, so that things are less bumpy .

Given the same price, could you please help me decide if i should choose  one or the other? Does the extra travel of the Fritzz make a  difference? Does the lockout function of the Stereo prove useful? Why  would you choose one or the other?


Many Thanks !


----------



## rODAHn (5. Mai 2010)

Hi,
wollte sich hier nicht jemand eine weichere Feder für seine Fox Vanilla RL kaufen?
...was ist daraus geworden? Wie war der Umbau? 
...und, wie fährt es sich?

LG

rODAHn


----------



## Tintera (5. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mir ´ne schwarze Feder für die Vanilla geholt, für meinen Geschmack und mein Gewicht sehr gut... der Umbau ist mit der passenden Nuß gaaaanz easy


----------



## tonig. (5. Mai 2010)

Hey alex t.
I'm sorry if my English is not perfect
If I understood you correctly,both bikes cost the same?! 
I would probably take the fritz,because you've got more reserves.
If it is something more extreme.
But no matter which bike you decide, both are great.I know this is not a big help to you, but the final decision is yours


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_t (5. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Your english is definitively better than my german 

Yes, Fritzz RX costs the same as a Stereo The One. Nothing extreme in my mind, what i'm looking for in the Fritzz is the extra confort i would get from the bigger suspensions. I like the Stereo because it looks better in Black, Fox 32 TALAS has lockout function (Fox 36 TALAS has no lockout) but i'm not sure how useful that is, and of course the Stereo is lighter...
I am curious - why did you choose to get a Stereo? Stereo seems a very popular choice on this forum !


----------



## tonig. (5. Mai 2010)

lockout I find very useful. if it is extremely uphill.
I drive an older model. cube has designed a super rear system. but even so the stereo is also a great bike.


----------



## derAndre (6. Mai 2010)

alex_t schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am sorry for posting in english, but my german is very bad and i could  not find a lot of info on cube bikes on english forums.
> ...



I don't think the Fritzz is usefull for your usage. Even the Stereo is a bit supersized for that. But still both bike do a great job. The Stereo might be a bit better for you, because it's relatively light and got a lot reserves for your needs and even more. I would suggest you to by a stereo. 

Best
theAndré


----------



## rODAHn (6. Mai 2010)

Tintera schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ´ne schwarze Feder für die Vanilla geholt, für meinen Geschmack und mein Gewicht sehr gut... der Umbau ist mit der passenden Nuß gaaaanz easy



Ist die schwarze Feder nicht sowieso verbaut?
...habe mir überlegt, die rote zu kaufen.

Wo hast Du denn bestellt? toxoholics.com?
Wie lange hat es gedauert?

LG

rODAHn


----------



## rODAHn (6. Mai 2010)

Mal wieder kurz zu etwas technischem...  

Mein Stereo 08 hat z.Z. zwei "Leiden".
1. im Tretlager knackt irgendetwas. (nur im Wiegetritt)
2. Die Sattelstütze knackt. (Habe leider einen "USESHIM" Adapter für meine 31,4er Stütze verbaut)

Hat jemand einen guten Rat?

...noch was...

Wenn ich das "Propedal" bei meinem RP32 abschalte, ist der Hinterbau viel "weicher" als meine Fox Vanilla RL.
Fahrt Ihr das Stereo eher mit viel Druck im Dämpfer?

LG

rODAHn


----------



## Tintera (6. Mai 2010)

Es sind drei Federn dabei, verbaut ist die grüne, die schwarze ist die weicheste und die ist leider nicht dabei...so war es jedenfalls bei mir.
Ich fahre mit etwas weniger Druck als angegeben, allerdings ist mein Körpergewicht auch nicht gerade hoch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (6. Mai 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ist die schwarze Feder nicht sowieso verbaut?
> ...habe mir überlegt, die rote zu kaufen.
> 
> Wo hast Du denn bestellt? toxoholics.com?
> ...



Also ich hatte geschrieben dass ich ne weichere Feder kaufe da ich den Federweg mit der Blauen nicht voll ausnutzen kann.
Ich habe die Lila Feder vor 2 Wochen bei Hibike bestellt. Liefertermin ist leider ungewiss und es wird bestimmt noch ne Weile dauern. Preis ist ca 27.
Umbau ist wirklich ganz easy. Wer keinen 26er Schlüssel hat kann auch nen 27er nehmen und zuvor nen dünnen Lappen über die Mutter legen.

Ich mußte letztens eh noch die Hauptlager am Stereo zu tauschen, das ist soweit fertig und so langsam sollte mal die olle Feder mal ankommen....

/Pedale


----------



## pedale3 (6. Mai 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Mal wieder kurz zu etwas technischem...
> 
> Mein Stereo 08 hat z.Z. zwei "Leiden".
> 1. im Tretlager knackt irgendetwas. (nur im Wiegetritt)
> ...



1. Was'n das für'n Lager?

2. Hab auch den Useshim weil mir die dicke Pseudocarbon Syntace Stütze zu teuer ist und find das So garnicht mal schlecht. Bei mir hats letztens auch geknackt. Klemme ist von Syntace.
Alles einmal reinigen, dann zwischen Shim und Rahmen ne dünne Schicht Kupferpaste (bitte keine Diskusion über Galvanik) und ebenfalls auf die Sattelstütze ne ganz hauchdünne Schicht. Knacken ist weg und kommt erfahrungsgemäß in ein paar Monaten wieder.

Der Unterschied zwischen Propedal (Stufe 1) und Offen ist ganz deutlich. Das ist beim Canyon allerdings dasselbe. Bei 87kg nackend hab ich ca 11 Bar im Dämper.

/Pedale


----------



## Freaky-D (6. Mai 2010)

Morgen zusammen!
Was sind das eigentlich für beschissene Schrauben die Cube da verbaut hat?!
 War gestern mitn Kumpel in der Senne (Teuto) unterwegs. Nach 30km fing die Hinterradbremse wie blöde an zu kreischen. Erstmal weitergefahren... Iwann schweifte mein Bick beim Laufradeinspannen am rechten Umlenkhebel vorbei. SCHOCK! Der hing neben der Achse vom Dämpfer, anstatt auf dieser verschraubt zu sein. Tja der Schraubenkopf war abgerissen. Da war die Tour im Arsch. 7km schieben angesagt...
Das ist jetzt schon die 3. Schraube bei der mir der Kopf abgerissen ist. Bei den andern beiden war es nicht so schlimm, die sind mir beim Montieren abgerissen und nicht während einer Tour. Aber schön find ich das trotzdem nicht! DA frag ich mich echt wie man sowas konstruieren kann!?!
Ich werd jetzt auf jedenfall alle Schrauben am Hinterbau durch Neue ersetzen, damit das nicht nochmal passiert.

Ist das einem von euch auch schonmal passiert?

greetzz freaky


----------



## dusi__ (6. Mai 2010)

das mit den schrauben ist ja extrem ärgerlich. werde ich auch mal n blick bei mir drauf werfen.

ich habe geglaubt meine scheibenbremse (glaube vr) beginnt nach ca. 5-6km die scheibe zu singen.

doch gestern habe ich mein VR abmontiert und das bike beiseite gestellt und da kam das singen immernoch doch nicht vom HR sondern aus dem hinterbau?! kann das sein?!
normal hat einmal kräftig vorne bremsen gereicht und das geräusch war für 2-3 km weg aber das hat mir doch zu denken gegeben?! minimale bewegungen von vllt. nem cm haben da ausgereicht das es schrill gequietscht und gesungen hat. was kann da nich richtig sein?


----------



## nullstein (6. Mai 2010)

Dir reissen 2 Schraubenköpfe bei der Montage ab und einer während der Fahrt (die Schraube hast du vermutlich auch schon mal selbst nachgezogen) und suchst den Fehler bei den Schrauben??!!Bei 3!!! Schrauben würd ich mir echt Gedanken machen...


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Mai 2010)

War auch mein erster Gedanke...keinen Drehmomentschlüssel benutzt?


----------



## rODAHn (6. Mai 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> 1. Was'n das für'n Lager?
> 
> 2. Hab auch den Useshim weil mir die dicke Pseudocarbon Syntace Stütze zu teuer ist und find das So garnicht mal schlecht. Bei mir hats letztens auch geknackt. Klemme ist von Syntace.
> Alles einmal reinigen, dann zwischen Shim und Rahmen ne dünne Schicht Kupferpaste (bitte keine Diskusion über Galvanik) und ebenfalls auf die Sattelstütze ne ganz hauchdünne Schicht. Knacken ist weg und kommt erfahrungsgemäß in ein paar Monaten wieder.
> ...



Das Lager ist ein Hollowtech II (XT)

...das mit der Paste ist ein guter Tipp! (Klemme ist auch von Syntace)

LG


----------



## xerto (6. Mai 2010)

ich habe ein kleines Problem und hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen:

gestern Abend schöne Tour in den Spassart

Gabel blockiert. U-Turn betätigt.

Momentchen später

Bling und etwas ist von der Gabel weggeflogen..

Heuet morgen festgestellt, dass der Zug ausgefranst ist der die Revalution blockiert. Ist da auch ein Sprengring bzw. O-Ring an der Gabel? Oder wie funktioniert die Rückholung nach Blockade? 

Und warum fliegt mir das zeug weg?

Ist Euch das auch schon mal passiert?

Ich fahre schon seit jahren RS Gabeln mit Logout ohne Probleme..


Was muss ich jetzt tun, um die Gabel wieder vernünftig bedienen zu können?


----------



## Tintera (6. Mai 2010)

...reparieren...??


----------



## xerto (6. Mai 2010)

Tintera schrieb:


> ...reparieren...??



Gute Idee 

Aber wie und was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (6. Mai 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Heuet morgen festgestellt, dass der Zug ausgefranst ist der die Revalution blockiert. Ist da auch ein Sprengring bzw. O-Ring an der Gabel? Oder wie funktioniert die Rückholung nach Blockade?
> 
> Und warum fliegt mir das zeug weg?
> 
> ...


 

Der Seilzug wird mit einer Madenschraube geklemmt.
Der goldene Flootgate-Einsteller auch mit einer Madenschraube befestigt. Bei älteren Modellen ist da ein Aussensprengring.
Lockout stellt sich durch die integrierte Rückholfeder wieder zurück, wenn in der geöffneten Position gestellt ist.


----------



## xerto (6. Mai 2010)

Danke


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Mai 2010)

Wieder viele beschäftigt mit probleme, was?!

@Tretlager: Raus, sauber, fett rein, trötlager rein, oooooo, es knackt nicht mehr 

@Lockout: Passiert ganz gerne..Nunjja. reparieren ist nen guter tipp

@Schrauben:...mh. komisch sowas. Ich hab grad die NM angabe im kopf (also zumindest für die 08er) und die ist für horstlink, wippe je 8Nm! wenn du das ding zuknallst ohne ende, dann ises kein wunder! Achja..schraubensicherung (jaja, hat nix mit den köpfen zu tun) is auch von vorteil

@Dämpfer: Das hat nix mit deinem Luftdruck zu tun. Du kannst mal das rädchen hinten auf "3" stellen. wenns dann nicht besser wird, wirst ihn wohl mal einschicken müssen, zu den fox menschen 

So..jetzt ich
Und zwar wollt ich mir für den Gäsbockmarathon am Wochenende eine Variostütze reinwurschteln.(keine neue, nur eine von nem kumpel..die einzige die ich auf die schnelle besorgen kann)
So das Problem is, dass ich 34.9 brauch und die stütze 31.6 ist. Daher muss ich mir irgend einen adapter zusammen pfuschen. Bis jetzt is mir leider noch nix wirklich passendes eingefallen..Da der marathon am Samstag ist, werd ich wohl auch keine zeit haben noch großartig irgendwas zu bestellen..

Hat wer ne Idee?


----------



## Goddi8 (6. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> So..jetzt ich
> Und zwar wollt ich mir für den Gäsbockmarathon am Wochenende eine Variostütze reinwurschteln.(keine neue, nur eine von nem kumpel..die einzige die ich auf die schnelle besorgen kann)
> So das Problem is, dass ich 34.9 brauch und die stütze 31.6 ist. Daher muss ich mir irgend einen adapter zusammen pfuschen. Bis jetzt is mir leider noch nix wirklich passendes eingefallen..Da der marathon am Samstag ist, werd ich wohl auch keine zeit haben noch großartig irgendwas zu bestellen..
> 
> Hat wer ne Idee?



Hi, Andi. Zur Not hatte ich bei mir die 31.6 auch mal mit selbtsgebastelter Hülse genutzt. Dazu einfach Cola oder Kaffeedosenblech in Streifen schneiden und in Lagen wickeln bis es passr. Ist nicht super aber hat bei mir ca. 20000hm und 5 Tage gehalten.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Mai 2010)

wäre ne idee..danke

Bei mir musses vorert nur die 2500hm und 80 km oder sowat überstehn...irgendwie halt..

weitere vorschläge sehr wilkommen


----------



## fatz (6. Mai 2010)

viel anderes wird da nicht gehen, ausser du hast grad eine drehbank rumstehen.


----------



## gericool (6. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute,

Leider meld ich mich hier aufgrund eines traurigen anlasses 

Ich muss mein geliebtes Bike verkaufen 

Ich habe leider absolut keine Ahnung wieviel ich für das Bike verlangen darf, könntet ihr mir da bitte helfen?

Stereo 08 - The One
Fun Works 3Way Pro Enduro 911 Laufradsatz
Kona Wah Wah Pedale

Federgabel wurde vor 6 monaten repariert und casting getauscht

http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/5743/dscf2460g.jpg
http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/9838/dscf2464i.jpg
http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/2236/dscf2483.jpg
http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/6607/dscf2477.jpg

würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen...seufz....


----------



## Büüche (6. Mai 2010)

Wo wir gerade bei Hülsen sind:
Kennt jemand die Mindesteinstecktiefe beim Stereo. Muss ich tiefer als der untere Anschweißpunkt vom Oberrohr? Jetzt kommt mir nicht damit, dass ich auf die Stütze schauen soll. Das ist die Angabe des Herstellers der Stütze für die Stütze.


----------



## Route66 (6. Mai 2010)

Hi,



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> weitere vorschläge sehr wilkommen



ich hatte mir bei CRC die USE Shim geholt: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=43709

Die sind eigentlich recht fix wenn man mit Creditcard bezahlt, bis Samstag wirds aber doch eng werden...
Da wird Dir nir die Bastellösung bleiben.


@ Büüche
eine Mindesteinstecktiefe kenn ich nicht, wird aber kein Fehler sein wenn sie über den Punkt weg geht. 
Die USE ist gerade so lang (10cm) dass sie bei meinem Rahmen in M bis knapp darunter reicht.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Mai 2010)

Büüche schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei Hülsen sind:
> Kennt jemand die Mindesteinstecktiefe beim Stereo. Muss ich tiefer als der untere Anschweißpunkt vom Oberrohr? Jetzt kommt mir nicht damit, dass ich auf die Stütze schauen soll. Das ist die Angabe des Herstellers der Stütze für die Stütze.



Schau dpch mal auf der stütze, da stehts 
Ne im ernst..warum fragst? willst gewicht machen oder wie? Ich weiss es nicht auswendig aber 10cm sollten vom rahmen her dicke reichen! (normale angaben liegen meist so um die 6-10 oder auch tiefer!)

Danke nochmal für den Dosen-tipp -- hab jetzt ne deosdose und ne haarspraydose gekillt. bis jetzt komm ich auf 2,5 von 3,3 mm.. eine noch, dann wird das (hoffentlich)


----------



## Groudon (6. Mai 2010)

Beim Rection heißt es, dass die unterkante der Stütze 3cm unterhalb der Unterkante vom Oberrohr sein soll!

Ich habe meine 410er Thomson auch fast bis au Anschlag raus. ^^


----------



## Groudon (6. Mai 2010)

- ^^


----------



## Büüche (6. Mai 2010)

Ach auf die paar gramm die man da sparen würde wenn die stütze nen cm kürzer ist. Wenn man so anfängt beim Stereo hat man das falsche Bike gekauft.

Mir gehts darum, dass nichts reißt. Hab ne Hülse mit ca. 120mm und die geht bis etwa mittig über den Schweißpunkt. Hab eben noch von deren Rädern im Hinterkopf, dass man mindestens am Oberrohr vorbei muss.
Beim Stereo ist das halt etwas anders weil zwei Anbindungspunkte.
Vom Gefühl her reicht es. Die Stütze selbst ist auch nicht länger als die Hülse. Aber ich frag dazu nochmal bei CUBE direkt nach.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Mai 2010)

bei 12cm brauchst du dir definitiv keinerlei sorgen machen!


----------



## fatz (7. Mai 2010)

ich wuerd definitiv nicht unter 10cm gehen. die mindesteinstecktiefe der p6 ist, mein ich, irgendwas um die 14cm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (7. Mai 2010)

bei meiner p6 steht.. "minimum insert 90mm"  die liegt hier grad so rum


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ich wuerd definitiv nicht unter 10cm gehen. die mindesteinstecktiefe der p6 ist, mein ich, irgendwas um die 14cm....



ging ja um den rahmen  10cm..wie gesagt...ist auch meine faustregel Werd mich jetzt nochmal dem stützen problem widmen,.. Hoffentlich funzt das wie ichs mir gedacht hab!


----------



## Route66 (7. Mai 2010)

Hi,



Büüche schrieb:


> ...Hab ne Hülse mit ca. 120mm und die geht bis etwa mittig über den Schweißpunkt...



von welchem Hersteller ist denn diese 120mm Hülse? Und wo bekommt man die? 
Aus Alu nehm ich mal an. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. Mai 2010)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> von welchem Hersteller ist denn diese 120mm Hülse? Und wo bekommt man die?
> Aus Alu nehm ich mal an.
> ...



Wahrscheinlich von Gocycle oder? Dort gibt es die in 120mm aus Kunststoff. Ich hab meine bei Airwings gekauft, 150mm und aus Alu.

Ciao


----------



## Büüche (8. Mai 2010)

Die Hülse ist von Eigenbau  aus Alu gedreht.
Seitlich dann mit einem 3mm Fräser aufgefräst.
Hatte damals leider keinen längeren Innendrehmeißel.
Wenn ich mal Zeit und Lust habe dreh ich mir mal eine neue mit knapp 150. Das ist momentan mit etwas Pfusch das maximal machbare.


----------



## basti1985 (8. Mai 2010)

so bike letzte woche abgeholt , regen -.-*  heute den ersten tourversuch bei sonnenschein gestartet ,  aber schon nach der hälfte meiner kleinen Hausrunde (ca 10 km , "normaler wanderweg ") auf der ich erst grob kucken wollte obs ok ist, abgebrochen :-( 
Grund : die u-turn gabel federt im vollen Federweg nicht mehr aus (ist ganz weich bis zu nem klopfen)  uturn auf minimalen federweg gedreht ... gings halbwegs , zumindest für den Rückweg über die Waldautobahn 
also nach 3 monaten warten und nem haufen geld, nun10 km gefahren und schon is es kaputt ..... das fängt gut an , ma sehen was der Händler meint 

hat wer ne idee was es sein könnte ?


----------



## MeaCulpa (9. Mai 2010)

RS Revelation von 2010?!

Wenn ja, dann ist dein U-Turn rausgeflogen und du darfst die Gabel einschicken (lassen)...


----------



## basti1985 (9. Mai 2010)

MeaCulpa schrieb:


> RS Revelation von 2010?!
> 
> Wenn ja, dann ist dein U-Turn rausgeflogen und du darfst die Gabel einschicken (lassen)...




yap , habs nun auch im forum endeckt 
extrem ärgerlich das ganze ..... 10 km (un das nicht heftig ) ist extrem schwach


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Mai 2010)

basti1985 schrieb:


> yap , habs nun auch im forum endeckt
> extrem ärgerlich das ganze ..... 10 km (un das nicht heftig ) ist extrem schwach



Das darfst du aber weder dem stereo noch cube vorwerfen, sondern rock shox  Trotzdem nervig sowas...

Ich hab meinen Bock im neuen aufbau nun einigermaßen eingefahren (so um die 450-500km werdens wohl sein - und, was eigtl. zählt: 7000-8000 (oder so) hm) und bin doch recht zufrieden. Macht eigentlich alles so wie es soll und das ganze auch noch unauffällig. Bergaf muss man schon sagen, dass die masse spürbar ist, aber noch zu verkraften. (btw: Hatte gestern das vergnügen auf dem gäsbockmarathon über 80km und 2000hm die marathon fähigkeit zu prüfen - und sie als "ausreichend" bewertet )
Bis jetzt gab es keine großartigen technischen mängel:

-Hauptlager hat das knacken und knarzen angefangen --> Zerlegt, gereinigt (wobei nicht viel dreck da war) und wieder neu mit drehmoment versehen; hofftl. wird das jetzt nicht zur dauerarbeitsleistung..
-bremsbeläge haben die erwartete kante; (avid adapter) was aber "schlimmer" ist: hat risse und leicht porös schaut der gute auch aus.. wohers kommt? keine ahnung. evtl. ist meine momentan bremsart zu heftig (was ich verstehen könnte; da ich immer gewohnt kurz, aber zur zeit wesentlich stärker, anbremse) oder in der produktion is was schief gelaufen..naja es stört ja (noch) nicht  vorn sind übrigens schon die hälfte der belagsstärke wieder unten (--> spricht für zu "heftiges" bremsen) Hinten habe ich einmal entlüften müssen..
- Jetzt habe ich seit gestern ein singen der vorderen bremse und ein neues knarzen von richtung schalterk/freilauf/kassette/ was auch immer..muss mal nachgucken was das alles sein soll.
- Däpferbuchse hat schon wieder spiel  Hab den verdacht, dass die schraube nimmer ganz so ist wie sie sein soollte..da ich die aber schonmal ersetzt habe, lass ichs einfach so. ist ja kein weltuntergang; hat mein Hinterbau, wenn man am sattel hochebt eben immer ein wenig spiel..("das gehört so!" "hää?" "ja, der is doch schwimmend gelagert" - hust )

Was mir mittlerweile wirklich auf den senkel geht ist, dass ich verhältnis mäßig einfaach zuviel schrauben muss an dem bock..so sachen wie lager zerlegen, bremskolben gängig machen werden immer häufiger  
Abber immerhin bin ich zufrieden und glücklich mit dem ding. Ein Lob noch an meinen neuen LRS: Läuft wirklich richtig gut von den lagern her und hat beim nachzentrieren nichts gehabt. --> nochmals abgedrückt und hat sich auch danach nur minimal (vll. nen mm) gesetzt. Achja Klickies hab ich auch wieder draufgeschmissen..an die muss ich mich aber erst wieder gewöhnen







Achja: Der lenker geht mir immer noch nicht auf den sack und hat sein zweck (also stabilität beim fahren und wiedererkennung, bzw. individualität) vollkommen erfüllt. bergab fühlt er sich gut an und schränkt in der handlichkeit keineswegs ein. und aufm gäsbock hat mich hemme gleich an dem teil erkannt Insofern alles gut 
(beim verladen ins auto war er n bissl hinderlich - das wars dann aber schon )


----------



## MeaCulpa (10. Mai 2010)

basti1985 schrieb:


> yap , habs nun auch im forum endeckt
> extrem ärgerlich das ganze ..... 10 km (un das nicht heftig ) ist extrem schwach



Bei mir waren es nichtmal 20m und ganz schlicht den Bordstein runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (11. Mai 2010)

Die Revelation in meinem Stereo ist mittlerweile ja repariert. 
Heute hatte ich nen richtig bösen Einsatz mit dem Bike. 

Geschont wurde nichts, erst recht nicht die Federgabel, die ich mit sehr wenig Luftdruck gefahren bin. 


Mir zittern jetzt noch die Knie, wenn ich daran denke, wie mein Stereo sämtliches nichtkönnen bezüglich der Fahrtechnik einfach weggebügelt hat. 

der Wahnsinn!


Also: Macht euch wegen dem möglichen U-Turn defekt keine Sorgen. Einfach reparieren lassen, dann passts wieder.


----------



## MeaCulpa (11. Mai 2010)

Meine Gabel ist seit Februar repariert und wieder voll Einsatzfähig...Hat aber leider letztens unschöne Kratzer aufm Standrohr abbekommen, als ich von der Deichmauer abgerutscht bin -.-

Übermorgen gehts in den harz, da wird das Stereo auch nicht geschont


----------



## rODAHn (11. Mai 2010)

MeaCulpa schrieb:


> Meine Gabel ist seit Februar repariert und wieder voll Einsatzfähig...Hat aber leider letztens unschöne Kratzer aufm Standrohr abbekommen, als ich von der Deichmauer abgerutscht bin -.-
> 
> Übermorgen gehts in den harz, da wird das Stereo auch nicht geschont



Wo solls denn hingehen im Harz?

Bikepark Hahnenklee?


----------



## JDEM (11. Mai 2010)

Ich will auch endlich mein 09er Stereo aufbauen, aber bis auf Laufräder und der Gabel steht teilemäßig noch nix fest.
Besonders bei den Bremsen bin ich noch ziemlich unschlüssig, da es eher nen Low Budget Aufbau werden soll...


----------



## jan84 (11. Mai 2010)

Alte Louise, bis 2006. Abgesehen davon dass die Bremse ansich super ist, fürn Low budget Aufbau genial. Hab für meine VR Bremse Anfang des Jahres 44 Euro (inkl Beläge und Scheibe) bezahlt, neu vom Händler. Die Sätze gehen bei eBay oder hier im Bikemarkt idR unter 100 Euro weg. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## derAndre (11. Mai 2010)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ich will auch endlich mein 09er Stereo aufbauen, aber bis auf Laufräder und der Gabel steht teilemäßig noch nix fest.
> Besonders bei den Bremsen bin ich noch ziemlich unschlüssig, da es eher nen Low Budget Aufbau werden soll...



Avid Code 5 und Sorgen über fehlende Verzögerung waren gestern...


----------



## thierlo (11. Mai 2010)

@ kuschi
http://cgi.ebay.de/QUAD-QHD-5-Schei...LM%2BLA&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=8605251157979176434

schau mal hier, oem, sind aber ganz okay


----------



## JDEM (11. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub ich schau wirklich mal nach ner Louise...

Gabel wird übrigens ne Revelation Team 2010 mit Tapered-Schaft, dann hab ich wenigstens nen ordentliches Fahrwerk, was eigentlich das wichtigste für mich ist.


----------



## fatz (12. Mai 2010)

ueber meine juicy 7 kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen, seit koolstopp-belaege drin sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (12. Mai 2010)

Formula ORO K18...Fahre ich an 2 Bikes ohne Probleme...
Im Inet gibts das Set (v+h) inkl. Scheiben für 130,-

LG


----------



## derAndre (12. Mai 2010)

thierlo schrieb:


> @ kuschi
> http://cgi.ebay.de/QUAD-QHD-5-Schei...LM%2BLA&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=8605251157979176434
> 
> schau mal hier, oem, sind aber ganz okay



Also das schaut mir ganz nach der Quad Dime von Trickstuff aus. Das wäre dann ein ziemlich guter Preis für das Set.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (12. Mai 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Alte Louise, bis 2006. Abgesehen davon dass die Bremse ansich super ist, fürn Low budget Aufbau genial. Hab für meine VR Bremse Anfang des Jahres 44 Euro (inkl Beläge und Scheibe) bezahlt, neu vom Händler. Die Sätze gehen bei eBay oder hier im Bikemarkt idR unter 100 Euro weg.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


Recht haste Jan ,hab die alte Louise von 2004 am zweitrad ist einfach Top das ding und hält was sie verspricht,Bremspower ohne Ende .Und für kleines geld zubekommen.Gruss


----------



## pedale3 (12. Mai 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Alte Louise, bis 2006. Abgesehen davon dass die Bremse ansich super ist, fürn Low budget Aufbau genial. Hab für meine VR Bremse Anfang des Jahres 44 Euro (inkl Beläge und Scheibe) bezahlt, neu vom Händler. Die Sätze gehen bei eBay oder hier im Bikemarkt idR unter 100 Euro weg.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



...ne alte Louise mit IS Zange passt ggf. nicht an eine Gabel mit PM Aufnahme (leider). Falls es eine Zange mit langem IS "Unterarm" ist, gibt es keine Adapter! Dann lieber die Finger von den Angeboten lassen.

Ich hab relativ günstig die Louise 2010 (203/180) gekauft und bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden. Im Vergleich zur Formula wirkt die Louise zwar etwas "klobig",  insbesondere die Griffe, aber die Bremskraft ist gut. Der Druckpunkt ist nicht so giftig und die Dosierung gefällt mit besser als bei der Formula (The One).
Beim nächsten mal würd ich wieder ne 180/160 Scheibenkombi kaufen. Hatte ich vorher auch, reichte völlig, und nervte deutlich weniger mit schleifen.


----------



## fatz (12. Mai 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal würd ich wieder ne 180/160 Scheibenkombi kaufen.


bei mir gerade umgekehrt. ich hab vor 2 jahren auf 203/185 umgebaut und ich
wuerd's wieder machen. haengt halt ein bissl davon ab wo man faehrt. als
alpenrandbewohner hab  ich halt auch auf der feierabendrunde mal 800-1000hm
am stueck.


----------



## pedale3 (12. Mai 2010)

...auch beim AX und am Lago hats immer gepasst. Fading haste anfürsich nicht bei ner Louise. Ach ja: 87Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (12. Mai 2010)

kommt natuerlich darauf an wie steil du faehrst. nach 400hm richtig zackigem s2/s3 trail krieg ich
sogar meine zum faden. und ich hab 7kg weniger wie du


----------



## pedale3 (12. Mai 2010)

...denke mal an die Grenze kriegst Du ne Bremse schon eher auf gutem Untergrund und bei höherem Speed. Sprich: auf Teer oder steilen Wirtschaftswegen, sowas wie die Mt.Ventoux Südrampe zB.

Ab S3 aufwärts bremse ich fast ausschließlich mit Lycra


----------



## JDEM (12. Mai 2010)

Wobei ich im Sauerland eh noch nie nen S3 Trail gefahren bzw- geschoben bin  
Zu große Scheiben werd ich mir auch nicht zulegen, bisher bin ich mit meiner Marta Sl und 160/140mm überall ohne faden runtergekommen (wobei hier auch die Hm fehlen)


----------



## fatz (12. Mai 2010)

@kuschi
dann sag mal bescheid, wenn du mal in der rosenheimer ecke bist. dann fahr ma eine runde.
und nimm was zum kuehlen deiner bremsscheibchen mit....


----------



## ThunderRoad (12. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Was mir mittlerweile wirklich auf den senkel geht ist, dass ich verhältnis mäßig einfaach zuviel schrauben muss an dem bock..so sachen wie lager zerlegen, bremskolben gängig machen werden immer häufiger



Mein Zwischenstand:
- 370km, Höhenmeter muss ich auf ca. 5000 schätzen.
- Pedale knacken und knarzen (DMR V8, hatte ich vom alten Bike drangeschraubt)
- Bikecomputer tilt nach jeder Tour (deshalb die Schätzung mit den HM...)
- Auf einer meiner letzten Touren hat sich das Rädchen für den Druckpunkt bei der Louise am Hinterrad wohl auf geheimnisvolle Weise verstellt (Sabotage? ). Hat mir einen kleinen Crash beschert und eine (überflüssige) Entlüftungsaktion.

Stereospezifisch:
- Steuersatz hat Spiel (Mach ich mich heute noch dran)
- Schaltzüge nach 3 kürzeren Touren im Schlamm (und Reinigung danach) SEHR schwergängig. Jetzt weiß ich, wozu die durchgehenden Züge am Cannondale gut waren. Überlege jetzt ne Umrüstung auf Gore-Züge. 
- Trotz mehrfachem Entgraten, Schleifen und Putzen verkratzt die hübsche Carbon-P6 bei jedem Rein- und Rausziehen gewaltig. 
- Rest: Läuft.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2010)

alter
Wer ne 160er nicht ans limit grigt, bekommt das stereo noch nichtmal in den dunkelgrünen belastungsbereich...sorry, aber das?!
Und ne 180ger grigst auch noch relativ einfach ans limit. man muss sich eben nur auf den richtigen wegen ausTOBEN 
Jungs, ihr könnt mir erzählen was ihr wollt, aber wer behauptet mit ner 160ger scheibe VORN überall ohne probleme runterzukommen, der wird von seinem stereo asusgelacht (bevor ich wieder grig: Nicht bse gemeint, und auch nciht schlimm, wenn das stereo nciht ausgereizt wird )

Ich behaupte mal mein rad wenigstens in den dukelgelben bereich zu drücken und da bin ich mit fahrfertig mit voller (trink)blase 75kg rum (oder auch mal a weng mehr (je nachdem wer gekocht hat ) und 200/180 genau richtig bedient. 160 vorne undekbar..hinten schon, da hinten eh wenig gebremst wird. (sieht dann aber chei%%e aus).


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Mein Zwischenstand:
> - 370km, Höhenmeter muss ich auf ca. 5000 schätzen.
> - Pedale knacken und knarzen (DMR V8, hatte ich vom alten Bike drangeschraubt)
> - Bikecomputer tilt nach jeder Tour (deshalb die Schätzung mit den HM...)
> ...




-pedale: hast fett aufm gewinde? (ich glaub da liegt die lösung )
-tachos: werden überbewertet
-schaltzüge: hmm, echt komisch. Ich bin eher weniger der freund von vollständig durchgehenden; denn da is der kraftaufwand meiner erfahrung nach doch bissle höher?!..Naja. Gore Züge werden dir in jedem fall helfen
-stütze: Ach das is nix neues  Die carbon P6 is,, wie fatz sagte ein "sensibelchen"..und da hat er recht. mach dir nix draus... schau dir mal meine da oben an. da kann man sytace nur mit mühe lesen


----------



## ThunderRoad (12. Mai 2010)

Also die Juicy mit 160mm hab ich früher bei jedem Einsatz vorne und hinten gelb-blau gebremst. Hat dann hinterher im Wohnzimmer immer so gestunken, als ob was abfackelt 
Aber die Louise mit 180er Ventidiscs hat bis jetzt noch alles locker weggesteckt. Von Fading keine Spur, auch nicht nach 450hm anspruchsvollem Singletrail.

Pedale: Klar ist da Fett drin und dran. Müsste aber die Lager wiedermal nachstellen. Oder auf die neuen von Syntace warten


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2010)

ich glaub die sind net schlecht...


----------



## dc80 (12. Mai 2010)

Mein neues STEREO...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/641260
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/641262
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/641265
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/641259

fährt sich SUPER...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (13. Mai 2010)

@ThunderRoad
komisch, das mit den schaltzuegen. hab grad vor einer woche meinen hinteren getauscht. das war noch 
der, den ich 2006 mit dem bike gekauft habe. die x9 hat immer noch geschaltet, wenn auch nimmer so 
gut wie am anfang, aber das lag eher am ausgenudelten schaltwerk. das hab ich gleich mitgetauscht.
gab's bei ebucht neu fuer 45.- incl porto. hab ich nicht lang rumgemacht mit ueberholen.

faehrst du eine shimanoschaltung?


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2010)

bestimmt. die is nämlich genauso ein sensibelchen wie die p6


----------



## fatz (13. Mai 2010)

ich weiss echt nicht wieso sich jemand den schrott noch antut.......
lieber eine x7 als eine xt


----------



## JDEM (13. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> alter
> Wer ne 160er nicht ans limit grigt, bekommt das stereo noch nichtmal in den dunkelgrünen belastungsbereich...sorry, aber das?!
> ...



Ist schon klar, dass man mit dem Stereo viel mehr machen kann als mit nem 8,5 KG Racehardtail, deswegen hab ich mir ja auch das Stereo geholt. Bin mal gespannt was damit geht. Ne 180er Scheibe oder 203er kommt vorne natürlich drauf


----------



## jan84 (13. Mai 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber die Louise mit 180er Ventidiscs hat bis jetzt noch alles locker weggesteckt. Von Fading keine Spur, auch nicht nach 450hm anspruchsvollem Singletrail.
> [...]



Also ich hatte am Wochenende auf nem Trail nach vllt. 3-400Hm, nie über 7-10km/h und 210er Scheibe vorne Probleme mit massiv nachlassender Bremskraft bei ner Louise . Dauerschleifen steckt die, wie vermutlich fast alles außer vllt. gustav, saint & co, auch nicht gut weg.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2010)

aber auf 400hm wirds doch auch mal nen punkt geben an dem du wenigstens für sekunden auf machen kannst?! ich bremse zwar immer sehr stark, aber das wars auch. schleifen geht gar nicht, find ich. (auch wenns technisch wird..über ne schlüsselstelle und dann halt mal ne sekunde zwei rollen)

und ne saint packt das auch nicht..gustl dagegen schon


----------



## fatz (13. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> und dann halt mal ne sekunde zwei rollen



ich kenn trails da ist das das vorletzte was du machst. das letzte ist einschlagen....

meine meinung: eine bremse muss das wegstecken. wenn ich nach 400hm mal
stehenbleiben muss ist das ok. aber sonst....


----------



## jan84 (13. Mai 2010)

Der Trail war schon ziemlich übel, war auf der kompletten Strecke eigentlich eine Aneinanderreihung von S2-S4 Kehren/Schlüsselstellen (Alpengebiet, auf der Karte nach der Maßgabe "quer zu den Höhenlinien und viele Kehren" rausgesucht und vorher ne 3/4 Stunde hochgeschoben/getragen), groß Aufmachen war da eigentlich fast nicht drin. Abkühlpause gabs halt maximal beim Stehenbleiben oder wieder hochtragen um ne Stelle nochmal zu probieren. Bremsen ging schon noch immer, aber halt it deutl. mehr Fingerkraft. Das Nachlassen wird wohl auch eher Verglasen als Fading gewesen sein. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ich kenn trails da ist das das vorletzte was du machst. das letzte ist einschlagen....
> 
> meine meinung: eine bremse muss das wegstecken. wenn ich nach 400hm mal
> stehenbleiben muss ist das ok. aber sonst....



ich weiß schon was ihr meint, sowas hab ich hier ja auch..aber ich find irgendwie immer irgend ne stelle wos malk kurz gerade/nach oben geht oder irgend ne stelle wo du eh umsetzten musst (dann stehst eh und da kann man dann auch kurz aufmachen), usw.. also irgenwad auf 400hm findet sich doch fast immer....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (13. Mai 2010)

naja stehenbleiben kannst (fast) immer. laufenlassen definitiv nicht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2010)

nicht immer - ja. aber auf 400hmdoch bestimmt "mal"..und wenns wirklich nicht geht wechsel ich (sofern vom gelände her möglich) zwischen vorne und hinten..


----------



## fatz (13. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> "..und wenns wirklich nicht geht wechsel ich (sofern vom gelände her möglich) zwischen vorne und hinten..



flachlaender! 


probier das mal da:


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2010)

da fehlt n maßstab  Selba flachländer.......wir müssten mal ne runde buggel nuff und danach nunner rolle gehn


----------



## fatz (13. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> da fehlt n maßstab


aber bitte doch

edit: 650hoehmes auf 1.5km 



> Selba flachländer.......


hehe! jetzt aber! als geborener garmischer muss ich mir das ned sagen lassen 



> wir müssten mal ne runde buggel nuff und danach nunner rolle gehn


definitiv! sag bescheid, wenn du mal richtung osten kommst


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Mai 2010)

Hab mal eine kurze Frage zur Umwerfermontage am 09er Stereo:

Der Schaltzug wird unterm Tretlager durchgeführt und von unten durch ein Loch durch den Rahmen geschoben, sodass er neben der Dämpferaufnahme wieder rauskommt. Richtig?
Dieses Loch ist bei mir innen verschlossen/verstopft. Muss der Zug da normalerweise durchgehen? Dann würde ich es nochmal mit putzen und prokeln versuchen.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (19. Mai 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hab mal eine kurze Frage zur Umwerfermontage am 09er Stereo:
> 
> Der Schaltzug wird unterm Tretlager durchgeführt und von unten durch ein Loch durch den Rahmen geschoben, sodass er neben der Dämpferaufnahme wieder rauskommt. Richtig?


richtig!


SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Dieses Loch ist bei mir innen verschlossen/verstopft. Muss der Zug da  normalerweise durchgehen? Dann würde ich es nochmal mit putzen und  prokeln versuchen.



Dann fang mal an zu prokeln


----------



## tonig. (19. Mai 2010)

ma ne frage:

hat schon ma jemand ne MARZOCCHI DropOff Triple an einem stereo montiert?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Mai 2010)

@Andre: Danke, mit ein bisschen Gewalt hats geklappt.


----------



## JDEM (19. Mai 2010)

Wird wohl nicht so viel Sinn machen, da die Gabel eh nicht gerade die beste ist (Dämpfungssystem) und wegen der Doppelbrücke.
Warum willst du die Gabel gerade montieren?


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Mai 2010)

tonig. schrieb:


> ma ne frage:
> 
> hat schon ma jemand ne MARZOCCHI DropOff Triple an einem stereo montiert?



wennn du deinen rahmen nicht mehr brauchst, gib ihn lieber mir...kann man nie genug von haben


----------



## tonig. (19. Mai 2010)

ne ne. 
Hab nur ein fritzz mit dem ding gesehen und mich gefragt, ob das passt und wie das wohl an einem stereo ausieht.bin mit meiner glücklich.


----------



## fatz (20. Mai 2010)

ganz ehrlich, mit 160mm bist du geometrietechnisch schon hart an der grenze. wenn du da 
noch mehr reinschraubst, ueberschneiden sich die einsatzgebiete von gabel und rahmen auch
nimmer. d.h. das passt einfach nicht.


----------



## tonig. (20. Mai 2010)

danke danke für die antworten, aber wie gesagt, wollte die nicht bei mir verbauen.
hat mich nur so interessiert. und da ihr hier ja die pro´s seid...

hab aktuell 145mm gabel, für meinen fahrstyle reicht das.


----------



## xerto (20. Mai 2010)

Gibt es hier bald mal wieder Bilder vom Stereo?







Da wars noch ganz neu!


Heute ist es schon viel schmutziger..


----------



## Sgt.Green (20. Mai 2010)

Naben,
morgen mache ich mal vernünftige Bilder von meinem und dann kommen die hier rein 

Aber noch was anderes, ich hab als Dämpferschutz neben dem plastik muddy board  auch den aufgeschnittenen Schlauch verbaut. 
Heute ist mir aufgefallen das das Öl vom Dämpfer, was auf der Kolbenstange ist, den Schlauch angreift und sich dort dann der Staub absetzt. 
Für die Kolbenstange wird das wohl eher kontra Produktiv sein.
Habt Schlauch der sich nicht anlöst ?
Wenn das so weitergeht reiß ich das ding da wieder runter.

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (20. Mai 2010)

na putzen musst unter dem schlauch schon. sonst ist's bloed. du muesstest das ja komplett dicht
kriegen. ich hab den lappen nur 3/4 rum und wenn ich das rad abspritz (normal nach fast jeder tour)
klapp ich den gummi nach oben und mach drunter sauber.

alle jahr einen neuen gummilappen ist normal. der mag auf dauer halt kein oel.


----------



## tonig. (20. Mai 2010)

hab da ein bild auf meinem hometrail gemacht.

habs gefunden, das *WALDMONSTER*.
Cube Stereo VS. Trailzerstörer.


----------



## Sgt.Green (20. Mai 2010)

Hi Fatz,
ich hab den Schlauch auch nur drei viertel rum und säubern tu ich den dämpfer auch nach jeder tour. 
Ich war nur verwundert das der Schlauch schon nach einer Woche so aussieht ... aber ist ja auch wurscht 

Gefällt mir aufjedenfall sehr gut mein Stereo 

Mfg


----------



## Büüche (22. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Schrauber hier. 

So ein schwarzes Stereo ist nach meinem Geschmack prädestiniert für eine Truvativ Noir Redwin.

soweit ich das jetzt rausfinden konnte passt die Kurbel nicht in das Shimano Hollowtech Innenlager das aktuell verbaut ist. Es wird ein GXP Innenlager benötigt. Kann ich das ohne weiteres tauschen und auf was muss ich achten bzw. im Vorfeld klären?


----------



## fatz (22. Mai 2010)

sollt schon hinhauen. auf gehaeusebreite achten. 
aber mir waer eine carbonkurbel zu empfindlich. wenn ich meine xt so anschau, hab ich da ein bissl mehr 
als einmal aufgesetzt. das untere ende der kurbelarme ist eigentlich nur noch schrammen.
aber das musst du selber wissen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Mai 2010)

Passt. Haben beide 104/64... ich würds mir an deiner stelle aber ebenfalls nochmal guut überlegen

Mir gehtsda nämlich so wie dem über mir  Ich dachte aufsetzen und so mach ich eh nie, aber wenn ich meinen 1,5 monate alten bashguard anschaue, dann muss ich zugeben, dass da doch so einiges dranfliegt/hängenbleibt/etc !


----------



## fatz (22. Mai 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mir gehts da nämlich so wie dem über mir


das brauchst glaub ich nimmer schreiben. ich denk das wissen sie mittlerweile alle 
aber weil du's grad sagst: mein grosses kettenblatt hat auch nur noch 42.5 zaehne.
funzt aber immer noch ohne probleme. die fehlenden zaehnchen liegen auf dem trail vom 
tuxerjoch zum brenner. da ging's hinter einem fetten brocken dann doch ein bissl weiter 
runter als geplant. wenn eine hammerschmidt nicht so abartig schwer waer....


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Mai 2010)

hmmm....








Frag mich nur, wie das aufm mittleren geht?!
Was die HS betrifft (die wir eh nich ins stereo grigen)...Also gefahren bin ich sie schon. ich fand es richtig gut. aber ich hab bei so dingen immer angst..genauso wie mit ner vario stütze. Es geht bei mir sovil kaputt, weils einfach nicht so wiederstandsfähig und auf die duer haltbar ist, dass ich mir bei so "neuen" sachen immer denk, dass es eigentlich nur probleme geben kann,...Hab da irgendwie noch nicht das vertrauen..Auch wenn ich für die eier in nem anderen rahmen bestimmt eine fahren will/werde/würde/könnte  Apropo einfach und simpel..Fox fahre ich auch nur, weil sie sooo gut funktioniert, und weil ich einfach auf das zeug stehe  Aber dass die talas so verdammt schei&&e unübersichtlich aufgebaut ist nervt schon  Die neue 36 mit 180mm dagegen sol auch bei der talas relativ easy sein...mal schaun


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. Mai 2010)

Büüche schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Schrauber hier.
> 
> So ein schwarzes Stereo ist nach meinem Geschmack prädestiniert für eine Truvativ Noir Redwin.
> 
> soweit ich das jetzt rausfinden konnte passt die Kurbel nicht in das Shimano Hollowtech Innenlager das aktuell verbaut ist. Es wird ein GXP Innenlager benötigt. Kann ich das ohne weiteres tauschen und auf was muss ich achten bzw. im Vorfeld klären?


Beim 08ter würd sie nicht passen ,nicht E-Type tauglich.Wenn du ein 09er hast passt die Kurbel aber mit GXP-Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büüche (23. Mai 2010)

Ich habe ein 2010er. Das Kurbelgehäuse hat eine breite von etwa 75mm. Kann auch sein, dass da noch etwas vom Innenlager dabei ist. Sonst hör ich immer etwas von 73mm.

Was hat es mit der Kettenlinie auf sich? Muss ich das Innenlager irgendwie mit Spacern justieren? Wahrscheinlich der Grund warum ich 75mm gemessen habe.

Aber ihr habt recht, fatz und Andi. Heute erst wieder mit der Kurbel den Waldboden umgezackert. Vielleicht lass ich das und gönn mir ein XO redwin.


----------



## Vincy (23. Mai 2010)

Gehäusebreite ist 73mm, da gehört dann nur 1 Spacer(2,5mm dick) auf der Kettenblattseite.


----------



## fatz (25. Mai 2010)

so. gestern mal das innenlager rausgebaut, weil mir das geknacke auf den nerv gegangen ist.
was find ich? das linke lager hat's hinter sich. 3jahre 11monate und (geschaetzte) 15000km 
im dreck. wer bietet mehr? gar nicht so schlecht oder?

@andi:
wegn der hs: koennt man nicht die platte vom umwerfer modifizieren, dass man die kurbel
anschrauben koennt? nur so eine idee, weil eigentlich isse mir ja doch zu schwer.
btw. weiss jemand was aus der bbox geworden ist?


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Mai 2010)

hm.. das problem wird sein, dass as blechl nicht groß genug ist. aus gewichtsgründen ham die ja weder unten, noch an den seiten überstand...und ganu daas bräucht mans ja. Das heisst man müsste sich erstmal nen blech basteln. aber dann kommt das nächste.. Die kraft, mit der du trittst, wird ja dann mehr oder weniger in dieses, nur vom tretlager geklemmte blech übertragen...ob das hält   Prpobieren könnt mas bestimmt...fällt dann glaub ich aber unter profi pfusch

bbox? hm gute fragee...vll. lernt man da neues auf der eurobike?!


----------



## fatz (25. Mai 2010)

klar brauchst ein neues blech. das waer die leichtere uebung...
halten sollt's. das blech ist ja noch am rahmen verschraubt. das muesst langen.

bezugs der bbox ist's reichlich still geworden. erst grosse ankuendigungen und dann nix mehr.

grad noch was gefunden:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...nicon-bringt-neues-am-bike-tesla.349548.2.htm


----------



## swatch-team (25. Mai 2010)

Zum Thema B-Boxx hab ich das im nicolai Forum gefunden

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7116987&postcount=1331


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (25. Mai 2010)

Hilfe!!!!

bei meinem letzten Tretlagercheck (hatte irgendein Knacken) ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Umwerfer beim Einfedern an die hintere Schwinge stößt und dabei ein "kratzendes" Geräusch entsteht. (Bowtenzug auf Alu)
(STEREO 2008)

Ist das bei Euch auch so?





...ja, ich weiss das de Zug zu kurz abgeschnitten ist. (Aber daran liegt es nicht)

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

LG

rODAHn


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Mai 2010)

welche rahmengröße fährst du? und was sollman auf dem bilderkenne??


----------



## rODAHn (25. Mai 2010)

Fahre ein 20"

so, hier mit "kringel"


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Mai 2010)

mh..deins ist also größer als meins..ich hab da nur spuren vom zug. sagmal, der hört doch genau an der stelle auf?

Aber mal btw: da es ein 08er is, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es nicht mehr wirklich jungfräulich ist. Wenn in der zeit so nen kleinesetwas entstanden ist, und es die funktion nicht beeinträchtigt, könnte man das fast als "vernachlässigbar" abtun?!


----------



## rODAHn (25. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich hast Du Recht...
Ist aber noch nicht so alt. (Habe den Rahmen ziemlich günstig bekommen)

Außerdem sieht es fast nach einer Fehlkonstruktion aus!?

Hast Du an der Tretlagerseite mit dem Umwerfer auch KEINEN Abstandhalter zwischen Rahmen und Lager?
...und auf der anderen Seite auch keinen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Mai 2010)

das kommt immer ganz auf dein tretlager an. Aber beim XT brauchst du keinen spacer also alles korrekt. Hast du deinen Zug schonmal beim schalten beobachtet? denn der kommt dem rahmen beim aufs größere blatt schalten näher!
oder hast du wirklich mal die luft ausm dämpfer gelassen und vollständig eingefedert?


----------



## rODAHn (25. Mai 2010)

Das zweitere...Luft raus und eingefedert.
die Halteschraube vom Bowdenzug stößt komplett an die Schwinge...


Seltsam...


----------



## rODAHn (25. Mai 2010)

Man sieht sogar schon Schleifspuren am Umwerfer....


----------



## rODAHn (25. Mai 2010)

Kann mir evtl einer ein Foto von seinem Umwerfer schicken?
...ich kann doch nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem sein!?


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Mai 2010)

doch... sicher, dass auch alles (inklu. zugklemmung>) richtig montiert ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wengertflitzer (26. Mai 2010)

Hi,

war da nicht mal was mit "nur alter XT-E-Type 760-Umwerfer passt an den älteren Rahmen"? Ich kann nicht so recht erkennen, ob das auf dem Bild dieser oder sein Nachfolger ist. SuFu? Ggf. bei H+S gibt's den 760 alleweil für rund 20 EU (unter "Topangebote").
Vielleicht hilft's?

Allzeit flatless!


----------



## rODAHn (26. Mai 2010)

wengertflitzer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war da nicht mal was mit "nur alter XT-E-Type 760-Umwerfer passt an den älteren Rahmen"? Ich kann nicht so recht erkennen, ob das auf dem Bild dieser oder sein Nachfolger ist. SuFu? Ggf. bei H+S gibt's den 760 alleweil für rund 20 EU (unter "Topangebote").
> Vielleicht hilft's?
> ...



Das kann natürlich echt sein... habe den 770.
Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## rODAHn (26. Mai 2010)

Hier die Antwort von CUBE:

es kann bei dem Modell 2008 zu Problemen mit dem "neuen" Umwerfer kommen, da dieser eine leicht abgeänderte Form hat.
Sie sollten deshalb den originalen FD-M760-E verwenden.



Tja, Ihr hattet Recht...
Habt Ihr alle den M760 an Eurem 08ér STEREO?
...oder hat auch einer erfolgreich den 770er verbaut?

LG


----------



## pedale3 (27. Mai 2010)

Hatte ich an meinem 2008er auch.
Tausch die Schraube mit dem Zylinderkopf gegen eine mit flachem Madenkopf aus, und gut iss!


----------



## alphatier119 (27. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute!
Ich habe demnächst vor mal einen Bikeparkt zu besuchen. Es wird wohl nach Bischofsmais (Geißkopf) gehen. Ich bin jetz am überlegen ob ich meinem Stereo das zumuten kann oder soll ich mir dort lieber was robusteres ausleihen? Würde natürlich schon gerne mit dem eigenen Rad fahren. Habe das 2010er mit der 150er Fox Gabel (SE-Version). Ist das drin mit dem bike oder eher keine so gute Idee??

Merci und ein schönes WE 
Andi


----------



## nullstein (27. Mai 2010)

Kommt auf deine Technik an!Nen Kumpel von mir jagt sein Stereo seit 2 Jahren durch sämtliche Parks.Das Teil hält (bis jetzt)  Die Monsterdrops und Gaps würd ich auslassen.


----------



## alphatier119 (27. Mai 2010)

Ok, danke für´s Feedback. Ich werd´s mal probieren. Wird schon halten das gut Stück


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Mai 2010)

ich bin dr meinung, dass (menschliche fehler mal ausgenommen) das ding so relativ viel/alles aushält


----------



## Fränki__ (27. Mai 2010)

Stellt sich nur die Frage ob Du im Park genauso viel Spaß hast wie mit einem Freeride Bike - ich für meinen Teil möchte das bezweifeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Mai 2010)

naja kommt auch immer druff an, was fürn rad du a.) gewöhnt bist und b.) welche vorlieben du hast... ich zum bleistift fühle mich auf jedem downhiller eingeengt, weil das teil so schwer, bockig und unhandlich ist..bin dann dementsprechend auch lamngsamer unterwegs. mag sein, dass das auch großteils durch die gewöhnung kommt, aber das hilft mir bei nem bike, dass ich für einen tag habe auch nicht viel


----------



## jan84 (28. Mai 2010)

Hatte mim Hardtail mit 130mm vorne auch schon massig Spaß im Park (Wildbad). Ist wie schon geschrieben einfach von dem was man erwartet abhängig. Wenn man Bestzeiten jagen will ist nen Stereo schnell ein begrenzender Faktor. Ansonsten wenn man die Sprünge weglässt sind die grenzen zu anspruchsvollen Trials ja fließend. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Rotti84 (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze frage, gibt es den stereo 2010 rahmen einzeln zu kaufen? Wenn ja wo und wieviel?

Welche Rahmengröße bräuchte ich beim stereo bei 1,79m und 83cm Schrittlänge?

Gruß

P.S. Ist hier ein Händler unterwegs der evtl. ein Zesty 314 (2010) inzahlung nimmt und ich dafür ein stereo bekomme?


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. Mai 2010)

Erstes Ergebnis bei Google: klick 

Allerdings kommt noch die X12 Achse dazu, kostet auch nochmal ca. 60â¬...

Denke da macht es eher Sinn versuchen noch ein 09er zu bekommen und die Anbauteile zu verkaufen...

Ciao


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Mai 2010)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurze frage, gibt es den stereo 2010 rahmen einzeln zu kaufen? Wenn ja wo und wieviel?
> 
> ...



wir wärs wenn du einfach mal zu einem gehst?! Du brauchst ne rahmengröße,die du nicht kennst und hast fragen .-_> ansprchpartener!  Und wenns einen gscheiden hast, dann kannst dir auch die brocken einfach bissl umbauen/usw. lassen und dann zu nem gescheiten preis kommen.


----------



## jan84 (29. Mai 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Erstes Ergebnis bei Google: klick
> 
> Allerdings kommt noch die X12 Achse dazu, kostet auch nochmal ca. 60...
> 
> ...



Die Achse gibts auch direkt bei Syntace für 28 Euro. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Mai 2010)

Aso, geht ja dann...hatte jetzt nur das Händlerangebot im Kopf.

Trotzdem versteh ich nicht, warum sie nicht mit dabei ist, aber so kann man halt nochmal ein bisschen Geld machen.

Ciao


----------



## jan84 (29. Mai 2010)

Richtig . Ansonsten liefert Bikepalast aber recht schnell, Verpackung vom Rahmen war grenzwertig. Alternative für günstige Rahmen war im Winter, http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/, kA ob die auch noch was haben. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Halfstep (31. Mai 2010)

habt ihr den aufbau schon gesehen? (pic ist von der cube facebook seite)


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Mai 2010)

sowas tut immer weh


----------



## dusi__ (31. Mai 2010)




----------



## fatz (31. Mai 2010)

aeh ja? fuer was soll das sein? road downhill? dann aber bitte mit einer anderen kasette.


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Mai 2010)

schau dirn helm an - scheiss doping und seine nebeneffekte


----------



## MeaCulpa (31. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich bräuchte da mal kurz ein bisschen Hilfe (ok...eigentlich bin ich nur zu Faul es selber auszuprobieren...)

Was für eine Trinkflaschengröße verwendet ihr bei eurem 18" !!!!! Stereo? Am besten noch mal kurz den verwendeten Flaschenhalter dazuschreiben - Danke 

Ich mach mich dann wieder an meine C++ Aufgaben und hoffe auf ne schnelle Antwort


----------



## fatz (31. Mai 2010)

@andi:
helm? welcher helm? du meinst die plastikmuetze da am lenker? 


@mea:
geht alles bis 1l. siehe meine gallery


----------



## Mike8 (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jemand den Radumfang des Fat Albert auf einem Stereo RX nennen?

Vielen Dank + Grüße,
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Mai 2010)

U(Kreis)= 2*r*Ï  (sollte ein Pi sein)

Mess doch einfach von mitte nabe bis boden und quÃ¤le den rechener aufm handy 


@Fatz:


----------



## PeterR (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Ich nehme an, es geht um einen Computer.

Setzt Dich auf's Rad, laß Dir von einem Helfer einen durchgehenden Kreidestrich auf Reifen und Straße malen und rolle, bis die Markierung wieder unten ist.
An der untersten Stelle noch eine Linie auf die Straße malen und dann messen. So ist's am genauesten, denn der Reifen verformt sich durch Dein Gewicht. Jetzt Abstand messen und gut ist's.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich behaupt, dass die paar mm nicht die welt ausmachen...Die Abnutzung des Reifens UNBEDINGT beachten!


----------



## fatz (1. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> I...Die Abnutzung des Reifens UNBEDINGT beachten!



jo! *mindestens* woechentlich nachmessen und am besten nicht mit kreide, das ist viel zu ungenau.


----------



## jan84 (1. Juni 2010)

Grob überschlagen ca 3-5mm Unterschied im Umfang, je nach Druck. Was es für die Geschwindigkeit ausmacht kann sich jeder dens interessiert ausrechnen .


----------



## PeterR (1. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> jo! *mindestens* woechentlich nachmessen und am besten nicht mit kreide, das ist viel zu ungenau.




Sorry... mein Fehler   

Du musst die Kreide natürlich anspitzen...

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## zeKai (1. Juni 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Grob überschlagen ca 3-5mm Unterschied im Umfang, je nach Druck. Was es für die Geschwindigkeit ausmacht kann sich jeder dens interessiert ausrechnen .



Man kann sich sicher auch einen spoiler ins Gesicht operieren lassen zur _c_wwert Verbesserung.


----------



## fatz (1. Juni 2010)

zeKai schrieb:


> Man kann sich sicher auch einen spoiler ins Gesicht operieren lassen zur _c_wwert Verbesserung.



oder rennradreifen aufziehen.

ah! hatten wir schon.....


----------



## zeKai (1. Juni 2010)

hellium in die reifen pumpen! je mehr desto besser. Naja okay nun wirds albern. 

Gewichtstuning is schon okay.. aber rennrad reifen an einem stereo gehört nicht dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Juni 2010)

häh?warum?


----------



## fatz (2. Juni 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7211274&postcount=920


----------



## icube (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute, hab seit kurzem an meinen stereo 09 the one ein Knacksn in der Kurbelgegend aber immer erst nach 2 -3 km "warmfahren" könnt ihr mir vll weiterhelfen was es evtl sein könnten hab erst gemeint das es evtl der sattel oder sattelstütze ist aber nach dem wiegetritt war klar das es was anders sein muss.... das knacksn ist aber nur bei vollbelastung zu hören und ist ziemlich unregelmäßig!

gruß icube


----------



## Vincy (3. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht Spiel bei den Dämpferbuchsen (Lagerbuchse verschlissen).
Oder das Innenlager überprüfen.


----------



## ThunderRoad (3. Juni 2010)

icube schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, hab seit kurzem an meinen stereo 09 the one ein Knacksn in der Kurbelgegend aber immer erst nach 2 -3 km "warmfahren" könnt ihr mir vll weiterhelfen was es evtl sein könnten hab erst gemeint das es evtl der sattel oder sattelstütze ist aber nach dem wiegetritt war klar das es was anders sein muss.... das knacksn ist aber nur bei vollbelastung zu hören und ist ziemlich unregelmäßig!
> 
> gruß icube



Pedale? Entweder Dreck im Gewinde (rausschrauben, pingelig saubermachen und mit Fett wieder reinschrauben) oder die Lagerung der Pedale hat Spiel bzw. ist verdreckt. Das Problem hab ich im Moment auch, aber keinerlei Lust, die Dinger auseinanderzuschrauben.


----------



## Mike8 (3. Juni 2010)

Kurze Frage: Habt ihr Eurem Stereo eigentlich Rahmenschutzsticker etc. spendiert? Ich frage, da ich das Gefühl habe, dass mein Schalt-/Bremszug ständig am Rahmen reibt und ich nicht möchte, dass das gute Teil bald schon aussieht wie ....

 Vielen Dank + Grüße aus dem verregneten München,
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (3. Juni 2010)

hab an den reibstellen isolierband an den rahmen gepappt  sieht ned supi aus aber den rahmen tuts gut. 

ach und grüße aus dem SUPER SONNIGEN NRW


----------



## Sgt.Green (4. Juni 2010)

Huhu,
ich hab seit kurzem das Problem das mein Fox RP23 nach Trailabfahrten, wo der Dämpfer mehr ranngenommen wird, beim einfedern anfängt zu quitschen/pfeifen.

Hab mal drauf geachtet.
Warm wird der Dämpfer nicht und nach einiger Zeit pfeift er auch nicht mehr.

Muss ich mir sorgen machen? Muss ich jetzt schon zum Händler, damit das Teil zum Service kommt oder was kann ich daran machen ?

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## icube (4. Juni 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Pedale? Entweder Dreck im Gewinde (rausschrauben, pingelig saubermachen und mit Fett wieder reinschrauben) oder die Lagerung der Pedale hat Spiel bzw. ist verdreckt. Das Problem hab ich im Moment auch, aber keinerlei Lust, die Dinger auseinanderzuschrauben.



Pedale kann ich ausschließen die sind gesade mal 2 monate alt und shimano dx wurden nagelneu rangeschraubt! und die dämpferbuchsen werden kaum nach 450 km verschließen sein oder? wär ja bisl sehr krass! 
wie kann man das innenlager überprüfen? es macht hald ein etwas beunruhigendes geräusch im prinzip wärs mir eig egal aber irgwie will 
ich dem ganz auf den grund gehen!


----------



## zeKai (4. Juni 2010)

können ja einige sachen sein. 

sattelstange rausziehen saubermachen und neu fetten. 
die sattelhalterung mal bissi saubermachen ggf. festziehen.
tretlager ausbauen (die achse reinigen etwas fetten und gut is)

das sind so die üblichen knacker bei mir.


----------



## phibi (4. Juni 2010)

icube schrieb:


> Pedale kann ich ausschließen die sind gesade mal 2 monate alt und shimano dx wurden nagelneu rangeschraubt! und die dämpferbuchsen werden kaum nach 450 km verschließen sein oder? wär ja bisl sehr krass!
> wie kann man das innenlager überprüfen? es macht hald ein etwas beunruhigendes geräusch im prinzip wärs mir eig egal aber irgwie will
> ich dem ganz auf den grund gehen!



Bei mir waren es zuletzt die Kettenblattschrauben, die ständig irgendwelche Knackgeräusche von sich gegeben haben. Dachte auch erst, es wäre Kurbel oder Innenlager. Ordentlich gefettet und wieder angezogen - Ruhe ! 

Lager würd ich zuletzt prüfen, erstmal Kettenblattschrauben, Pedale/ Pedalachsen, Kurbelarme. Da hält sich der Aufwand erstmal in Grenzen und dein Problem lässt sich weiter eingrenzen.


----------



## icube (4. Juni 2010)

ok werd ich mal alles checken! Danke leute  !


----------



## Eierheinz (5. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe mir aus einem gebrauchten 2007 er Stereorahmen ein sehr schönes (zumindest für mich) Stereo aufgebaut.
Jetzt  habe ich eine Frage zur Hinterradnnabe, welche war standardmäßig verbaut?
135mm oder 150mm?


----------



## JDEM (5. Juni 2010)

Wird ein 135er sein, da der Rahmen doch Ausfallenden für Schnellspanner hat.

P.S. Hat irgendjemand noch ne X12 Achse übrig?

Mein STereo ist fast fahrfertig, nur Syntace lässt sich zwei Monaten Zeit die Achse zu liefern, aber von denen kenn ich eh nix anderes.


----------



## Eierheinz (5. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Antwort.
War mir irgendwie klar, wollte  nur ganz sicher sein.


----------



## jan84 (5. Juni 2010)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Wird ein 135er sein, da der Rahmen doch Ausfallenden für Schnellspanner hat.
> 
> P.S. Hat irgendjemand noch ne X12 Achse übrig?
> 
> Mein STereo ist fast fahrfertig, nur Syntace lässt sich zwei Monaten Zeit die Achse zu liefern, aber von denen kenn ich eh nix anderes.



Die X-12 Achste steht bei Syntace im Onlineshop als lieferbar. Bei mir waren dann Teile (auch die X-12 Achse ) immer von zwei Tagen nach Bestellung angekommen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juni 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich hab seit kurzem das Problem das mein Fox RP23 nach Trailabfahrten, wo der Dämpfer mehr ranngenommen wird, beim einfedern anfängt zu quitschen/pfeifen.
> 
> Hab mal drauf geachtet.
> ...



Normal solange er nicht schmatzt, sondern nur so vor sich hin "pupt" ist alles im grünen bereich!


----------



## Sgt.Green (5. Juni 2010)

Hmmm...
ja er "pupt" nur vor sich hin ... normal kann das ja auch nicht sein. 
Aber wenn du´s sagst 
Was hat denn das schmatzen auf sich ?

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juni 2010)

wenn er schmatzt ises deine kartusche bzw. deren inhalt. das solltest du servicen.(also öl zieht luft, ölverlust (der zu ersterem führt), stickstoffkammer undicht, usw.) das andere war bei mir serie verbaut und mittlerweile hör ichs schon gar nicht mehr


----------



## Oli01 (7. Juni 2010)

Zunächst erst einmal, Hi Stereofahrer, ich hab nun seit Pfingsten auch endlich mein 22''er Black&White The One! Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Insgesamt 300km und 5500hm hat's inzwischen schon weg. 

Habt Ihr ne Idee, was man gegen auf der hinteren Felge verrutschende Fat Alberts machen kann? Hab bereits 2mal Luft abgelassen und den Reifen samt Schlauch wieder zurechtgerückt. Der verschiebt sich aber scheinbar immer wieder. Hab sorge, dass es mir das Ventil aus dem Schlauch reißt. Dann hilft auch kein Flickset mehr...

Könnte man da irgend was haftendes zwischen Reifen und Felge schmieren? Oder den Reifen aufrauen?


----------



## PeterR (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Oli!
Mit welchem Druck fährst Du?
Ich hab 3 bar drin und keine Probleme.

Hab übrigens gestern erstmals den Sqlab getestet. 
Bin echt begeistert. Aber ich musste die Nase auch etwas runter
nehmen. Wenn er so eingestellt ist, das die Nase "im Wasser" ist,
also ca. 5 mm Luft zwischen Nase un Wasserwaage, drückt
er im Dammbereich. Hab jetzt ein paar Grad steiler gestellt.
Mal testen.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## derAndre (7. Juni 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Zunächst erst einmal, Hi Stereofahrer, ich hab nun seit Pfingsten auch endlich mein 22''er Black&White The One! Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Insgesamt 300km und 5500hm hat's inzwischen schon weg.
> 
> Habt Ihr ne Idee, was man gegen auf der hinteren Felge verrutschende Fat Alberts machen kann? Hab bereits 2mal Luft abgelassen und den Reifen samt Schlauch wieder zurechtgerückt. Der verschiebt sich aber scheinbar immer wieder. Hab sorge, dass es mir das Ventil aus dem Schlauch reißt. Dann hilft auch kein Flickset mehr...
> 
> Könnte man da irgend was haftendes zwischen Reifen und Felge schmieren? Oder den Reifen aufrauen?



Was fährst Du denn für einen Schlauch? Ich habe an meine Sclaverand-Ventile (französische Ventile) entgegen dem Trend wieder fixier Ringe aufgeschraubt. Nu verrutscht nix mehr. Ich fahre vorne zwischen 1.6 und 1.8 Bar und hinten zwischen 1.8 und 2.0 Bar.


----------



## Oli01 (7. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung, wieviel Druck im Reifen ist, hab keine Pumpe mit Manometer. Pumpe immer nach Gefühl. Rollen tuen die beiden Reifen ganz gut, also wird schon genügend Druck drinnen sein. Schätze mal so bei 3,5bar. Das mit dem Verschieben des Reifens in der Felge liegt sicherlich auch am guten Gripp der Fat Albert und meiner Wenigkeit (125kg). Das rupft schließlich ganz schön am Reifen, kann man sagen...

Hab noch nen leichtes anderes Problem. Mein Freilauf hinten klickert manchmal ganz schön laut. Wesentlich krasser, als mit jedem anderen Bike. Ist das bei Euch auch so, oder hab ich nen angehenden Defekt in der Radachse? War aber von Anfang an so. Manchmal stört mich das so, dass ich anfange im Rollen leicht mitzutreten (ohne Drehmoment zu geben), nur dass das Geräusch verschwindet...

Desweiteren hatte ich zu Anfang von meinem Händler ne 203mm Scheibe verbaut bekommen, welche durch einen Produktionsfehler ne ungleichmässige Breite hatte. Bremse also mal schwach, dann auf der nächsten halben Umdrehung verdammt stark - ungleichmässig halt. Nach 1-2 Wochen war dann endlich die Ersatzscheibe gekommen und wurde mir letzte Woche verbaut. Diese ist nun absolut gleichmässig. Allerdings neigt diese sehr leicht zum lautstarken Quietschen, wenn ich anfange heftig bergab zu Bremsen und sich die Scheibe erwärmt. Das Quietschen nimmt dann zu und gleichzeitig nimmt die Bremskraft ab. Nach 250hm auf einem Skihang (~20%) bergab läßt dann die Bremskraft noch mehr nach und am unteren Ende habe ich das Gefühl kurz vor einem Fading zu stehen. Wird das noch besser? Mit meinem alten HT mit Magura Julie kam ich da schließlich auch zurecht...

Zum Sattel: hatte ja eine 50km Tour mal den ganz breiten 15cm Sqlab 611 Active drauf. Dieser paßte mir irgendwie doch perfekter, als die jetzige 14cm Version. Allerdings kam ich ja auf unserem Skihang kaum an dem breiten Sattel vorbei hinter den Satell mit den Oberschenkeln, deswegen der etwas schmalere Sattel. Ich reib mir nun nicht unbedingt was mit der 14cm Variante, aber etwas Unangenehmer ist der irgendwie. Hab aber schon einige Änderungen in der Neigung ausprobiert. Hab dazu eigentlich immer nen Imbus mit dabei auf Tour.


----------



## Oli01 (7. Juni 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Was fährst Du denn für einen Schlauch? Ich habe an meine Sclaverand-Ventile (französische Ventile) entgegen dem Trend wieder fixier Ringe aufgeschraubt. Nu verrutscht nix mehr. Ich fahre vorne zwischen 1.6 und 1.8 Bar und hinten zwischen 1.8 und 2.0 Bar.



Keine Ahnung, was da fürn Schlauch drinnen ist. Halt irgendeiner, den Cube aus'm Regal genommen hat. Hab nicht nachgeschaut. Ich glaub nicht, dass diese Fixierschrauben was bringen. Das ganze Ventil steht nach einigen heftigen Bremsern einfach schief. Irgendwann nimmt dann sicher die Belastung auf den Ventilsitz zu und das Ventil wird abgeschert oder aus dem Gummi des Schlauchs gerissen werden können, egal, ob ich dieses festschraube oder nicht.


----------



## PeterR (7. Juni 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Hab noch nen leichtes anderes Problem. Mein Freilauf hinten klickert manchmal ganz schön laut




Hallo!
Hat mich am Anfang auch irritiert, ist aber so.
Gewöhn' Dich dran 

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2010)

ich kommentier dem frieden hier zuliebe mal nicht alles.. nur die bremsen:

Also das quietschen kommt (zumindest nach meiner erfahung) von den belägen und nicht von der scheibe. denn wenn du mal irgendwelche zubehörbeläge draufmachst merkst du dass das quietschen, je nach belag mal früher oder später kommt. mittlerweile bin ich bei original formula stehn geblieben, weil sie irgendwie der beste kompromniss aus power, dosierbarkeit, haltbarkeit, qieutschanfälligkeit und wärmeleitung bieten. Hast du deine bremse mal eingebremst? denn wenn nicht, kannst du jetzt deine beläge wegschmeissen, was auch die miese bremsleistung erklären würde. Im übrigen kann ich es einer bremse bei 20% auf 250hm mit 125kg+xx fahrergewicht bei dauerbremsen nicht wirklich verübeln beim druckpunkt ein wenig zu wandern..


----------



## PeterR (7. Juni 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Was fährst Du denn für einen Schlauch? Ich habe an meine Sclaverand-Ventile (französische Ventile) entgegen dem Trend wieder fixier Ringe aufgeschraubt. Nu verrutscht nix mehr. Ich fahre vorne zwischen 1.6 und 1.8 Bar und hinten zwischen 1.8 und 2.0 Bar.




Hallo!

Ich hab die "franz-Ventile" rausgeschmissen und fahre Schrader.
Und bevor jetzt die empörten Aufschreie ertönen  :

Das Ventilloch wird um ca. 1,5 mm aufgebohrt (Ø7.8). Da passiert gar nichts  !
Der Durchmesser berührt die Felgenflanken gar nicht. 
Das ist übrigens schon der zweite Felgensatz, den ich aufgebohrt fahre.
Und "Mantelwandern" gibt's nicht. Sogar mein Händler macht das. Er hat sich mit einem DT Swiss-Mitarbeiter unterhalten. Ergebnis: Kein Problem!
Meine Rede  !

Meiner persönlichen Meinung zufolge haben "Rennradventile", denn dafür sind die entwickelt worden, nichts im MTB zu suchen. Im MTB meiner Frau waren die Dinger auch drin und ich war permanent am nachpumpen, da sich wegen der Erschütterungen die Schrauben der Ventile lockern.
In diesen Felgen war sogar ein Reduziereinsatz drin. Den raus und Schrader rein und endlich Ruhe mit nachpumpen.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## PeterR (7. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Also das quietschen kommt (zumindest nach meiner erfahung) von den belägen und nicht von der scheibe.




Hallo Andi!

Sorry, aber der Meinung bin ich irgendwie nicht. Mag sein, daß das mit reinspielt, aber ich denke, das Quitschen (bei meinem Stereo The One ist das mehr ein "klirren", das plötzlich ohne Kräfteeinwirkung auf die Felge entsteht) eher von der Lochung der Scheibe.
Die Beläge der Formula stehen exrem eng zur Scheibe. Dazu kommt ein immer vorhandener Schlag der Scheibe und sobald es zur Berührung kommt, schwingt sich das System auf.
Ich hab bis jetzt noch nichts anderes probiert, aber ich denke, mit einer ungelochten Scheibe ist eher Ruhe.

Oder hast Du da andere Erfahrungswerte?

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Oli01 (7. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich kommentier dem frieden hier zuliebe mal nicht alles..



Was meinst Du damit? Komm, rück doch mal raus! Ich meine, dass ich Kritik vertragen kann, insofern gerechtfertigt. 

Bin nun kein MTB-Freak mit Abertausenden Kilometern im Jahr und vor allem kein Selbstschrauber - daher kann es schon mal zu Irrtümern und Mißverständnissen kommen.


----------



## Oli01 (7. Juni 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> Hallo Andi!
> 
> Sorry, aber der Meinung bin ich irgendwie nicht. Mag sein, daß das mit reinspielt, aber ich denke, das Quitschen (bei meinem Stereo The One ist das mehr ein "klirren", das plötzlich ohne Kräfteeinwirkung auf die Felge entsteht) eher von der Lochung der Scheibe.
> Die Beläge der Formula stehen exrem eng zur Scheibe. Dazu kommt ein immer vorhandener Schlag der Scheibe und sobald es zur Berührung kommt, schwingt sich das System auf.
> ...



Das mit einem Klirren ist eher ein anderer Effekt, mit dem ich z.Glück kaum Probleme habe bislang. Mein Händler hat die Bremsaufnahmen auch mit Belastung (mit mir aufsitzend) nochmals feinzentriert.

@ Andi 

Kann schon sein, dass ich die nun zweite installierte Bremsscheibe nun gleich auf der ersten Fahrt den Skihang runter zu stark belastet habe und nun die Beläge glasig geworden sein könnten. Allerdings sind die Beläge ja nun noch die Ersten und ich hatte mir deswegen nun keine großen Gedanken gemacht. Vielleicht kann man die Beläge noch mal anrauen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2010)

PeterR schrieb:


> Hallo Andi!
> 
> Sorry, aber der Meinung bin ich irgendwie nicht. Mag sein, daß das mit reinspielt, aber ich denke, das Quitschen (bei meinem Stereo The One ist das mehr ein "klirren", das plötzlich ohne Kräfteeinwirkung auf die Felge entsteht) eher von der Lochung der Scheibe.
> Die Beläge der Formula stehen exrem eng zur Scheibe. Dazu kommt ein immer vorhandener Schlag der Scheibe und sobald es zur Berührung kommt, schwingt sich das System auf.
> ...



Nene, was das angeht hast du vollkommen recht. dadurch das die formula scheiben halt recht weich und in sich "lapprig" sind, schleifen bzw. klirren sie. Aber es war ja die rede von quietschen bei stärkeren bremsmanövern, also sehr wohl mit einfluss. und dieses quietschen kommmt per ausschlussverfahren definititv von den belägen. 

@Oli..: Ich kann dir noch was zu deiner felge sagen: Die isfür dich nix. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du die serienmäßigen, also das PW1600 geraffel drauf hast. Und die felge ist zwar gut, aber für dein gewicht in kombination mit nem breit bauenden reifen definititv nicht wirklich so toll geeignet. Das problem mit schmaler (iim verhältnis) felge und breitem reifen ist immer, dass der reifen darauf viel zu hoch baut, und daher nicht mit vollständiger breite aufliegt, und gerade in kurven zum extremen rutschen neigt. Das problem hält sich bei den PW ja noch in grenzen, aber ich denke, dass du da halt in kombination von äußeren einflüssen (einsatzgebiet, fahrweiße, gewicht, druck etc.) halt genau diese rutsch-schwierigkeiten wieder hast.
Ich hab ja zum beispiel ewig lange den crossmax ST LRS gefahren. darauf hat die muddy marry (und eigtl. auch der FA) viel zu hoch gebaut, so dass ich selbst mit viel (zu viel) druck rutschen hatte (zumindest bei recht harten einsätzen). dem kannst du leider nicht wirklich entgegen wirken, ausser noch mehr durck. doch auch die geschichte hat igrnedwann ein ende.
Lange rede kurzer sinn: Ich behaupte, sobald du ne breitere felge fährst hat sich das mit dem rumrutschen. Du hast jetzt momentan ne felgenweite von 20mm innen. Das ist relativ durchschnittlich, hat allerdings den nachteil, dass sich 2.4er wie oben gesagt nicht gescheit ausbreiten können, und so hoch bauen. wenn du jetzt ne felge mit 30mm fährst (ist sehr viel unterschied im felgen berecih), dann kann sich der reifen besser in die flanken pressen, liegt vollständig, besser und  breiter auf und du hast mit weniger druck ein höheres volumen. alles das trägt unterm strich dazu bei, dass der reifen halt bombenfest drauf sitzt.
Über bastel lösungen kannst du dir jetzt geddanken machen, aber ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass es vermutlich alles nur so halbherzig heben wird und du das rutschen immer ein wenig haben solltest.
Warum hast du eigtl. angst, dass man ein abgerisssenes ventil nicht flicken kanN? du solltest IMMER einen intakten schlauch dabei haben, udn nicht im wald flicken! dabei macht man fehler, verliert zeit und die mitfahrer bedanken sich! und wo mma grad beim nörgeln sind..: Leg dir ne pumpe mit Manometer (am besten is eh ne gescheite standpumpe) oder wenigstens nen adapter für die taanke zu. du wirst überrascht sein, was reifendruck so alles beeinflusst. und 3,5 bar braucht auch kein mensch.mit 3 maximal bist du ausreichend bedient.   (fahre übrigens mit und dank breiter felkge ab und zu gerne mit 1,5bar durch die gegend )
so irgendwas wollt ich noch..ähhm..achja: Zwecks freilauf..Solange er nicht lauter wird ist alles gut. wenn er irgendwann mal an latstärke gewinnt, dann fehlt fett im freilauflörper--> Servicen. Kann bei DT auch mal unregelmäßig sein das freilaufgeräsuch..glaub aber das merkst nur bei anderen naben..

Nuja. Noch fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Das mit einem Klirren ist eher ein anderer Effekt, mit dem ich z.Glück kaum Probleme habe bislang. Mein Händler hat die Bremsaufnahmen auch mit Belastung (mit mir aufsitzend) nochmals feinzentriert.
> 
> @ Andi
> 
> Kann schon sein, dass ich die nun zweite installierte Bremsscheibe nun gleich auf der ersten Fahrt den Skihang runter zu stark belastet habe und nun die Beläge glasig geworden sein könnten. Allerdings sind die Beläge ja nun noch die Ersten und ich hatte mir deswegen nun keine großen Gedanken gemacht. Vielleicht kann man die Beläge noch mal anrauen?



Ja kannst du. das problem ist, wenn du sie schon zu stark abgekocht hast. dann hilft das abschleifen nur kurzfristig. versuchen würd ichs! Du musst halt immer erst richtig einbremsen, bevor du sowas machst. ohne das gewollt auf temperatur bringen lösen sich die chemischen reste vom synthern nicht gscheit.


----------



## Oli01 (7. Juni 2010)

Hab Dank für die vielen Tipps, Andy!

Zum Schlauch: ja, ich habe sogar oft nen Ersatzschlauch dabei - allerdings eben nicht immer. Auf dem täglichen Weg zur Arbeit und zurück hab ich meist keinen bei. Und passieren tuts eh immer dann, wenn man's nicht gebrauchen kann. 

Ich sehe das genauso, wie Du geschrieben hast, Schlauch wechseln und wenn genügend Zeit den Defekten evtl. gleich mal vor Ort noch Flicken und wegpacken, geht ja oft zügig. Dann hat man auch gleich wieder nen einsatzbereiten Schlauch im Gepäck. Meist ist man zu zweit oder zu dritt - da kann sich einer mit dem Schlauch wechseln und Pumpen beschäftigen und ein Anderer mal das Loch im Defekten suchen und mal nen Flicken drauf Kleben. Evtl. mit 3 Leuten - besorgt der Dritte derweil noch 3 frische Bier. (letztes Mal direkt vor einem Caffee in Riva am Hafen gemerkt, dass einer nen Platten bekam...). Ist allerdings nervig mit der Zeit, wenn man auf Dauer immer der Schlauchspender ist, weil man als einziger gut Vorbereitet ist . Das mit ner Pumpe mit Manometer seh ich allerdings nicht ganz so wichtig. Oft kann man mit seinen Händen doch recht gut Schätzen. 

Ich werde das mit den Bremsbelägeaufrauen mal Testen.

Werden breitere Felgen ins Gewicht gehen? Laut meinem Händler hatte Schwalbe wohl mal besondere Reifen mit größerer Reibkraft an den Flanken. Ich werde es mal meinem Händler ansprechen mit breiteren Felgen da was Gegenzusteuern, danke!


----------



## derAndre (7. Juni 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was da fürn Schlauch drinnen ist. Halt irgendeiner, den Cube aus'm Regal genommen hat. Hab nicht nachgeschaut. Ich glaub nicht, dass diese Fixierschrauben was bringen. Das ganze Ventil steht nach einigen heftigen Bremsern einfach schief. Irgendwann nimmt dann sicher die Belastung auf den Ventilsitz zu und das Ventil wird abgeschert oder aus dem Gummi des Schlauchs gerissen werden können, egal, ob ich dieses festschraube oder nicht.



Also bei mir bringen die Fixierschrauben etwas. Ohne sie steht das Ventil bei mir ebenfalls nach einiger Zeit "schräg".  Durch die Fixierung wird die Last vom Ventilsitz genommen und er wird nicht aus dem Schlauch reißen, egal ob 2.0 oder 3.5 Bar. Da bin ich mir sicher. 

Andy hat recht mit der Originalfelge. Die ist total unterdimensioniert. Für Dich auf jedenfall und selbst für mich, der ich 20 kg weniger auf die Waage bringe. Abgesehen von der Maulweite ist sie auch viel zu weich und steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Bike und zur verbauten Steckachse hinten. Ich musste meine schon mehrfach nachzentrieren. Irgendwann fliegen mir die Dinger um die Ohren, dann gibts ein paar neue...


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2010)

Also die breiten Felgen werden dir auf jedenfall ins gewicht fallen! allerdings wirst du dich in deiner radkarriere halt mit dem bekannten dreieck abfinden müssen!

                                      ......................   Haltbarkeit

                Preis.............................................                                                   Leicht

Such dir zwei aus 

Die frage ist im endeffekt obs sich lohnt deinen lrs neu einzuspeichen oder ihn schlicht zu verticken und gleich nen stabilen aufzubauen. aber das kannst dann mit deinem händler bequatschen


----------



## derAndre (7. Juni 2010)

Ich kann ein ganzes Fahrrad abnehmen und wäre fürn Biker immer noch "schwer", wofür werde ich mich also entscheiden? Hm, ich weiß es wirklich nicht


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2010)

Ach du.....Prioritäten musst setzten. der rest ist egal, solange du weißt was du willst   Meine liegen übrigens weder beim preis noch großartig beim gewicht (zumindest beim stereo).... Dafür kommt der "porno-faktor" noch dazu


----------



## Oli01 (7. Juni 2010)

Hab mal nachgeschaut.

Die PW1600 vom Stereo haben 20mm Felgenbreite. Dazu die 2.4'er Fat Albert. 

Nun bin ich dagegen jahrelang völlig problemlos 25mm breiten Felgen mit 2.3'er Conti Gravity gefahren. 

Kleiner Unterschied mit großer Wirkung?


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juni 2010)

so schauts 

Abgesehen von der tatsache, dass die FA auch noch relativ breit ausfallen.


----------



## Eierheinz (8. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit, 

was würdet ihr denn für ein 2007 Stereo für Laufräder empfehlen?
Stabil, relativ breit und günstig.
Ich würde gerne welche mit 10mm Schraubachse verwenden, findet ihr Veltec DH-Naben mit Single Track Felgen überdimensioniert?

Gruß Martin


----------



## JDEM (8. Juni 2010)

Was wiegst du denn ungefähr und machst du mit deinem Stereo?

Die Veltec Naben sind bestimmt in Ordnung, aber die Singletrack Felgen würde ich nicht nehmen, sind denk ich überdimensioniert und qualitativ nicht mit Mavic und No Tubes vergleichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eierheinz (8. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Ich wiege etwa 100 Kilo und fahre fast alles was mir vor die Flinte kommt.


----------



## fatz (8. Juni 2010)

weiss nicht ob dir das weiterhilft: ich fahr seit 2006 die sun-sos felgen, die auf meinem stereo drauf
waren. sind billig, relativ leicht (530g), halbwegs breit (25mm innen) und halten bis dato alles aus
und materialschonung hat mir noch keiner vorgeworfen. allerdings bin ich 20kg leichter als du.


----------



## alphatier119 (8. Juni 2010)

Servus!

Ich Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Stereo zu holen.
Meine Sorge beim Stereo 2010 ist, dass ich meine, 160mm Federweg hinten  und vorne (statt 150vorn, 140 hinten) würden deutlich mehr Spaß im  Gelände bringen. Oder ist der Unterschied gar nicht so groß? Da ich noch  kein Fully hatte habe ich hier keinen Vergleich. 

Und der zweite Punkt ist, meint ihr ich kann damit absolut rauheste  Trails rocken ohne mir dabei Sorgen um das Bike machen zu müssen??

Beste Grüße


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juni 2010)

Also an "Trails" ist meins zumindest noch nciht gescheitert! egal wie hart oder weich oder mittel

Wieviel FW du benötigst kann dir nur ein testride sagen, und kein anderer! Apropo...hier kann ich wieder mal predigen: Die dicke der gabel machts! und nicht der 1cm mehr an fedeweg Beim Dämpfer sinds halt reserven 

@Felgen: Oversized? gibts net. alles was hält ist gut. allerdings halt ich nix von den singletrack felgen! aber das isn anderes thema.
Bezieh dich doch auf die felgen vom fatz oder schau dir mal die Mavic EX729 an. die fahr ich, sind allerdings 660gr "leicht" und dafür 30mm breit  Bei meinem kleinen abflug (sowas passiert bei mir echt selten!) am wochenende, is das rad samt mir schön mit voller wucht aus ü 30kmh aufm schmalen weg den hang direkt ins steinfeld runter. rahmen hat ne delle, aussenhüllen sind dahin, lenker hat schrammen, aber laufrad nur n kratzerle Die teile sind so gut eigespeicht, dass ncihtmal nen 8er drin is! allerdings hab ich bei genauem hinsehen und demontiertem reifen ne minimale delle, kaum sichtbar entdeckt. die könnt aber genausogut von nem durchschlag (was ich an dieser stelle der felgenwand auch vermute) stammen. aber naja...die fühlt man gerade eben noch so. Alles in allem ist diese felge (bei mir in kombi mit 440er DT naben, was den günstigkeitsfaktor etwas einschränkt) glaub ich unkaputtbar !


----------



## JDEM (8. Juni 2010)

Komm eh aus der Leichtbaucke, also versuch ich auch immer nen guten Kompromiss zwischen leicht und haltbar hinzubekommen.
Bei 100kg kann man aber gut auf ne stabile Felge der 600gr Klasse setzen, besonders wenn man ein paar Reserven haben möchte.


----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2010)

@alpha:
ob du vorn den einen cm federweg merkst ist das eine, ob du ihn brauchst das andere.
ich hab von der originalen fox talas xtt mit 130mm (ja 2006 war da so ein gaebelchen drin)
im letzten herbst auf eine lyrik u-turn umgebaut. da sind welten dazwischen. allerdings wuerd
ich die haelfte da von der stahlfeder zuschreiben.
hinten ist es m.e. nicht so entscheidend, ob du da 20mm mehr hast. zumindest wenn du
eher trailmaessig unterwegs bist und nicht irgendwelche groben spruenge machst.

die frage ist halt immer wie gut ist die kondition und wie wichtig ist dir bergauffahren und
die tourentauglichkeit im allgemeinen. ich fahr so gut wie nie seilbahn und 90% der leut
lass ich auch noch bei einer 1500hm-tour mit dem 14,5kg-bock stehen. was nicht heisst,
dass ich's gern etwas leichter haette. aber so ein liteville kostet halt auch eine stange geld.


@_Kuschi_
was ist eine Leichtbaucke?


----------



## Eierheinz (9. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Danke für eure Vorschläge ich werde sie mal in einer stillen Minute vergleichen.
Mein Stereo (Farbe:Gold/Titan) wiegt momentan 14,5 Kilo mit einer 130mm RS Recon und Deore/Rigida Taurus 2000 Laufrädern. 
Nun mache ich mir gerade zusätzlich Gedanken über eine "potentere" Gabel, habe im Bikemarkt eine Marzocchi Bomber Z1 light ETA RC2 mit 150mm Federweg gefunden, was sagt ihr zu der Gabel?

Wenn ich nun diese Marzocchi (2,4 Kilo) einbaue und die von euch erwähnten Laufräder, dann wird das Stereo ja noch schwerer
Wo kommt nur da Gewicht her?


----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2010)

bist du sicher, dass das gewicht stimmt? eine lyrik wiegt auch 2.3kg und meine xt-hinterradnabe
ich auch nicht grad leicht.
marzocchi z1 eta klingt nicht verkehrt, aber schau dir noch die einbauhoehe an. die marzocchis
waren immer recht hoch.


----------



## Eierheinz (9. Juni 2010)

Ob das Gewicht stimmt?
Ich habe aus dem Aldi ein Gewichtschätzeisen (Kofferwaage) woran man das Rad gut aufhängen kann.
Zur Einbauhöhe , verstehe ich das richtig, gemessen von Radachse bis zum Gabelkonus?
Da ich nur den Stereo-Rahmen gekauft habe, weiß ich nicht wie hoch die Einbauhöhe sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Zur Einbauhöhe , verstehe ich das richtig, gemessen von Radachse bis zum Gabelkonus?


korrekt


> Da ich nur den Stereo-Rahmen gekauft habe, weiß ich nicht wie hoch die Einbauhöhe sein sollte.


einfach mal schauen, was da normal fuer gabeln drin waren und auf der herstellerseite die daten suchen. 
kann meine alte fox leider grad nicht nachmessen, weil verliehen. ich koennt nur die lyrik messen, aber die kannst
selber nachschauen. da drueber wuerd ich nicht gehen


----------



## Eierheinz (9. Juni 2010)

Danke Fatz, die Marzocchi hat wohl eine Einbauhöhe von 538,5mm, eine Lyrik 545mm.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2010)

Ihr alle, die mit 15kg und weniger rumfahren: pssschhhht. Meinz wiegt 16 (und irgendwie komm ich trotzdem noch recht easy bei touren mit, die auch mal mehr hm haben - alles nur gewöhnung?)

Was ich eigtl. sagen wollte: N bekannter radl fahrer fährt n Demo auf touren  Der hat zwar n tick leichtere laufräder als ich, aber dafür ne nicht absenkbare totem und nen 17,xxkg komplettrad. und der is durchaus schneller als die meisten bergauf (denke doch auch als ich mit meinem rädl.).Und rampen geht der damit hoch...man man. Ich hab geschworen mich nie wiedere über meinen schweren bock zu beklagen!


----------



## JDEM (9. Juni 2010)

macht vll nen viertel grad aus, kann man also 
absolut  vernachlässigen. 
Ich glaub aber nicht, dass das Gewicht der MZ mit 2.4kg hinkommt, aber ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Gabel.
@fatz: meinte leichtbauecke


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2010)

er wird auch nicht große "struenge" gemeint haben. Was soll das sein ????? 

MZ glaub ich übrigens auch nich...Fox Talas RC2 (Talas I System) inkl. sgteckachse wiegt 2,5 glatt






Und da mz schon immer bissle schwerer war.....Ich tipp mal 2,7-2,8 sowas.


----------



## Eierheinz (9. Juni 2010)

Laut Marzzochi wiegt sie 2,4 Kilo klar +/- 100 Gramm.

Der VerkÃ¤ufer mÃ¶chte 220â¬ haben, die Gabel ist aus 2006, geht der Preis in Ordnung? 
Bin froh endlich eine Gabel mit 230mm Schaft gefunden zu haben,
denn ich habe ein 20 Zoll Stereo.

Edith: 2,8 wÃ¤re  mir zuviel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (9. Juni 2010)

MZ hat das Gewicht teilweise ohne Schaftrohr angegeben, daher nur 2,4kg, denke auch das eher 2,7 hinkommen. 
Ne Pike bekommt man auch für ca. 200euro.


----------



## basti1985 (9. Juni 2010)

so heut ging der fast neue rp23 dämpfer  von meinem 2010er Stereo zum Händler wegen undichtigkeit am PP hebel -.-*


----------



## ThunderRoad (9. Juni 2010)

In dem Thread hier bin ich ja fast der Leichtbau-König 

Meins dürfte mit Pedalen auch auf 14kg kommen - habs nie gewogen, aber lt. Cube wiegt es im Serienzustand 13kg in 16", ich hab 18" und dazu noch die etwas schwerere Louise statt K18 und 550g Pedale dran. 
Theoretisch müsste es 2kg schwerer sein als mein Cannondale, praktisch fühlt es sich nach mehr an - allerdings v.a. daheim beim Treppe hochtragen, beim Fahren ist Gewicht IMHO überbewertet 
Ein Kollege fährt auch einen 16kg-Bock, trotzdem fährt er an Steigungen vorneweg, plappert vom letzten Alpencross und merkt dabei nicht, daß keiner mehr in Hörweite ist 
Um die Felgen mach ich mir im Winter auch noch Gedanken, die Sunringle-Naben stammen ja anscheinend ausm DH-Bereich, sollten also halten. Aber auf die 19mm-XC-Felgen kann ich halt keine breiten Schlappen drauftun.


----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> In dem Thread hier bin ich ja fast der Leichtbau-König


wart nur, mit jedem neuen teil wird der bock schwerer. meins hatte original auch 13,7...


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2010)

12,7


----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2010)

gewogen oder im katalog?


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2010)

Gewogen (nicht von mir, sondern damals noch vom dealer..).
Kann ich mir allerdings gut vorstellen. Denkt man sich die crossmax, XT und syntace teile wieder zurück. Nicht zu vergessen die gabel....mh, dann geht das schon.


----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2010)

dann schon. in orischinolausstattung haett ich so meine zweifel gehabt.


----------



## Bymike (10. Juni 2010)

Also meines wiegt gefühlt (bzw mit Bike mal auf die Waage gestellt) um die 14 Kilo. 

Da muss einfach noch was runter. 

Nur wo anfangen 
Die Fat Albert find ich ganz gut, weniger muss echt nicht sein. 
Hmm... Von der Sattelstütze könnt ich aber noch 2 cm abschneiden 
Laufräder tauschen kommt auch erst in Frage wenn diese kaputt sind. 

Ach naja aber wenn ich mir eure Übergewichtstereos anschaue, halt ich lieber mal die Klappe


----------



## Ray (10. Juni 2010)

vertippt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (10. Juni 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Also meines wiegt gefühlt (bzw mit Bike mal auf die Waage gestellt) um die 14 Kilo.
> 
> Da muss einfach noch was runter.
> 
> ...



Hat jemand mal ein 2009er The One genau gewogen? Stimmen die 12,5 bei 18" ohne Pedale eigentlich? Wenn ja, wiegt meins 12,86 mit Pedalen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Juni 2010)

ich hab nen the one noch im laden. wiegs später mal
Wiegt aber übrigens never ever 12,5 kilo

Stopp. hab n 2010. ABER es is nix wirklich schwerer, insofern könnt sich das nich viel nehmen. aber ich glaub der unterschied wird deutlich ausfallen..

UND: Stoppt leichtbauwahn am stereo  - danke


----------



## JDEM (11. Juni 2010)

So heute wurde mein Stereo endlich eingeweiht. Beim Händler ist heute endlich mal die X12 Achse eingetroffen und wurde dann heut Abend schnell verbaut, danach noch mal langsam auffen Berg und schnell wieder runter.







Macht schon richtig Spaß damit die Trails runterzuheizen und das Setup passte auch weitgehend, verhielt sich halt alles ziemlich unauffällig.

Gewicht weiß ich noch nicht, aber müsste eines der leichtesten Stereos sein die hierrumgeistern. Fahre lieber leichte Bikes, gibt ja genug Teile die was aushalten und nicht gleich zerbrechen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Juni 2010)

also für mich wärs nix (der schwarz weiß trend gefällt mir nur an den wenigsten bikes), aber ich finds trotzdem top, weils schön individuell und (in meinen augen) sinnvoll zusammengestellt ist!
Hast die kenda wegem gewicht drauf, oder sind die so an für sich gut?


Zum Stereo: 2010 The One 18" 13,56; 20" 13,59 - soviel zu den 12,xx


----------



## JDEM (12. Juni 2010)

Danke!
Schwarz-weiß ist es eigentlich auch nur wegen der Gabel geworden, ansonsten hätte ich gern grün mit in Spiel gebracht.
Die Kenda wollte ich mal testen, sind nämlich günstig und haben heute nen guten Eindruck hinterlassen, mal schauen wie sich so weiter schlagen.


----------



## Fränki__ (12. Juni 2010)

Das mit den Gewichten kann ich bestätigen.
Mein 2009er in 20" wiegt mit SQ Lab Sattel, NC17 Sudpin III und Avid Elixir Carbon (185mm Scheiben) 13,8 kg.

Die Bremse kann ich übrigens nur empfehlen - falls es noch jemand gibt der mit der THE ONE nicht ganz zufrieden ist.


----------



## Wachtendonker (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

mein 07 er Stereo in 20" wiegt 14,3 Kilo........


----------



## JDEM (12. Juni 2010)

Ich würde generell nen Bogen um Hayes, Avid und Formula machen, hatte wohl zu viele Reklamationen und Reperaturen in der Hand 

Wer braucht denn die ganzen Verstellerchen an der Bremse?
Einmal vernünftig eingestellt und die Sache hat sich.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Juni 2010)

Naja Magura scheint ja mittlerweile dazu gelernt zu haben. Aber es gab auc bei denen insbesondere noch vor n paar jahren viele reklamationen. Die dinger ziehn auch heute teilweise luft. und das is käs - Aber ich glaub DIE bremse gibts eh nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ryo (12. Juni 2010)

DIE Bremse nicht, aber DIE EINE schon
Und meine geht nach entlüften und neuen Sinterbelägen ab wie der Teufel, richtiger Schiffsanker das Ding...wäre schier vorne drüber heute weil ich den knackigen Druckpunkt so garnicht mehr gewohnt war.


----------



## jan84 (12. Juni 2010)

Bin jetzt seit vier Bikes (drei Paar Bremsen) nur mit der alten Louise (bis 2006) unterwegs und hab bisher noch keinen Grund gefunden auf die Idee gekommen ne andere zu holen. Entlüften is 2-3 mal im Jahr angesagt, aber ne Sache von fünf Minuten pro Bremse . 



> UND: Stoppt leichtbauwahn am stereo - danke


Bis auf die Reifen und Gabel spricht doch nichts gegen Leichtbau... ansonsten... kauft mehr Fritzz . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (12. Juni 2010)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ich würde generell nen Bogen um Hayes, Avid und Formula machen, hatte wohl zu viele Reklamationen und Reperaturen in der Hand


das kann ich in bezug auf meine juicy nur fuer die originalbelaege bestaetigen. seit
andere drin sind bremst die gut und ohne probleme und das seit 2006...



jan84 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Reifen und Gabel spricht doch nichts gegen Leichtbau...


doch. wenn der rahmen im a... ist, tut das auch nicht gerade gut


----------



## wildkater (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einer (schaltbaren) Kettenführung / Kettenspanner beim STEREO?
Gibt's sowas für E-Type-Umwerfer (07er Modell) + 3 Kettenblätter?

Ginge z. B. sowas:
http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html

Was ist generell von solchen Dingen zu halten (z. B. im Bezug auf Kraftaufwand beim Treten)?

Was habt Ihr für Lösungen gegen das NERVIGE Klappern der Kette wenn's mal wieder ruppiger wird (also bei jeder Ausfahrt)?
Schützer an den Kettenstreben sind ja auch nur Symptom-, nicht Ursachenbekämpfung...

Ride on


----------



## fatz (12. Juni 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr für Lösungen gegen das NERVIGE Klappern der Kette wenn's mal wieder ruppiger wird (also bei jeder Ausfahrt)?


klappern lassen 
im ernst. das ist halt wieder ein trum mehr was dir tourentauglichkeit nimmt.

ich hab uebrigens den eindruck, dass das meiste klappern im umwerfer entsteht, wenn die
kette unten aufschlaegt. muesst mal n bissl gummi reinpappen....
auf dem grossen blatt klappert's zumindest deutlich weniger. oder liegt's nur an der 
hoeheren kettenspannung?

ganz runter fliegt mir die kette eh fast nie also was soll's.


----------



## tonig. (12. Juni 2010)

hab auch ma über son ding nachgedacht...
aber nimmt das echt so heftig die tourentauglichkeit ?
weil, wenn ja, lass ich die kette auch lieber weiter bollern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (12. Juni 2010)

s ist zumindest wieder ein trum, was extragewicht bringt. ob's halbwegs laeuft, kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2010)

Mh, wie schaltet ihr denn bergab? bergab habe ich eigtl. fast immer extrem (also groß-groß) oder zumindest sowas in der richtung drauf! dadurch is die kette gespannt, klappert (weniger) und ruchtscht nicht. mir is sie noch NIE runter gefallen!

Ne Kefü schränkt die tourentauglichkeit eigtl. gar nich ein. und der punkt mim gewicht is auch käs...was willstn wegen n paar gramm? Aber was mich an den dingern nervt: entweder sie quietschen, knarzen, rollen nicht, ollen laut, etc. mit der zeit (wenn man viel fährt eben). und da ich genügend nervige knack und quietsch quellen am rad habe brauch ich nicht noch eine mehr! und da ich auch keine kettenführung vermisse (da ja nix rutshct) kommt ir auch keine dran. aus. fertig 
Sie hilft dir gegen das geklapper zwar schon, aber ich glaub mit der gewissen schalttechnik bist auch nicht wirklich schlechter dabei..


----------



## derAndre (13. Juni 2010)

Bei wirklich heftigen Abfahrten (Downhill in Winterberg oder ähnliches) springt mir die Kette schon mal vom mittleren aufs kleine Ritzel. Ich möchte die Kettenführung aber auch haben um die Chainsucks zu umgehen, die ich immer wieder habe, wenn es mal richtig dreckig wird. Die Dreist passt nicht ohne weiteres ans Stereo. Da musst Du an der Grundplatte der Dreist rumfeilen/fräsen. Ist aber machbar. Wenn meine XT-Kurbel irgendwann durch ist, kommt ne 2fach SLX drann und in dem Zug auch ne Kettenführung. Bis dahin hab ich mich entschieden welche.

Andi zwei Zoll größer und nur 300gr schwerer?


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2010)

Mh..vll.sch... ich ja mal auf geräuschfaktoren, weils eh wieder 100erte aktive sind, sodass es auf einen mehr oder weniger nich mehr ankommt.  Momentan macht mir mein macht mir mein hauptlager sorgen. hat kein spiel und läuft gut, knackt aber wie hölle. Aufmachen, achse putzen, restl. berührungsstellen putzen fetten, zu und drehmoment helfen (wie fast immer). Allerdings kommtss immer nach 300-500km wieder. hmpf.. Ich vermut dass es das lager selbst oder wenn ich pech hab der lagersitz ist. Aber ein intaktes lager zu kicken ist mir zu doof! ausserdem hab ich angst meinen lagersitz zu ruinieren; war ja beim ersten wechsel schon ne ganz anständige belastung..irgendwann is auch der ausgenudelt. Naja, ein dauerknacken mehr (das erste seit wiederaufbau ), an dass ich mich gewöhnen muss

nur 300gr...mh, ja laut parktool waage schon. aber die is in letzter zeit eh n bissl parteiisch. will heissen sie zeigt beim selben gewicht mall 100gr. mehr, mal weniger an. den 18ner hab ich oft gewogen. der blieb stabil..vll. hat sich die waage beim einmaligen wiegen vom 20ger um 100, 200gr "verschätzt"  .. Naja, das 18ner war ja gefragt, und eigtl. brauchst ja eh nur so ne "richtung"...wieviel millligramm da jetzt fehlene, oder so, is dann auch egal 

Momentmal! Ich hab daoben eh nen zahlendreher! So wärns ja 30gr?! 13,56 und 13,95! - 13,56 stimmt auf jedenfall. für den letzen wert bernehm ich mal keine verantwortung


----------



## fatz (13. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mh, wie schaltet ihr denn bergab? bergab habe ich eigtl. fast immer extrem (also groß-groß) oder zumindest sowas in der richtung drauf!


dto. kommt halt drauf an wie schnell die strecke ist. vorn normal aber immer gross.
hinten meist ein bissl kleiner, sonst kannst ned gescheit antreten


----------



## tonig. (13. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> dto. kommt halt drauf an wie schnell die strecke ist. vorn normal aber immer gross.
> hinten meist ein bissl kleiner, sonst kannst ned gescheit antreten



sehe ich auch so.
aber werdes wohl so machen wie derAndre. 
denn solange alles funst lass ichs wohl so und mit dem klappern komm ich bis dahin auch noch klar.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2010)

Aber versprecht euch von ner kefü nicht wirklich den effekt, dass gar nix mehr klappert. klappern tuts immer! z.b. an der sitzstrebe! also oben, da wo die KEfü rein gar nix macht..da wirds zum beispiel immer und ewig klappern


----------



## tonig. (13. Juni 2010)

ein wenig ist für mich ok.
aber das hammer bollern, wenn man (normale) sprünge, wurzeln etc. fährt, geht mir schon ziemlich aufn sack !!!
ist halt meine meinung/ansicht.


----------



## wildkater (13. Juni 2010)

Gibt wohl keine Heile-Welt-Lösung. 

Werd mir glaub ich keine KeFü ranbauen. Aber ich bin heute wieder einen bergauf-bergab-Wurzeltrail gefahren, da hat man die Kette nicht immer auf dem großen KB und es klappert wie blöde.

Dann wirds halt irgendwann eine Hammerschmidt oder Rohloff


----------



## jan84 (13. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mh, wie schaltet ihr denn bergab? bergab habe ich eigtl. fast immer extrem (also groß-groß) oder zumindest sowas in der richtung drauf! dadurch is die kette gespannt, klappert (weniger) und ruchtscht nicht. mir is sie noch NIE runter gefallen![...]



So wie ich den Gang zum treten brauch . Finde den Aufbau vonnem Bike mit 160er Gabel, massiven Laufrädern und drei Kettenblättern mittlerweile aber irgendwie absurd. Wenn man das Zeug ausfährt gehts meiner Erfahrung eigentlich kaum ohne einige Aufsetzer und Kettenabwürfe/Kettenabflüge auf nen Blatt wo sie nicht hinsoll...
Aber letztendlich ist die Hauptsache ja, dass der Fahrer spaß hat .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2010)

2faach is kein ding. fahr ich auch...es ging um KeFü


----------



## jan84 (13. Juni 2010)

Ja war mir klar, dass es eigentl. um die KeFü ging, hatte nur aus deiner Aussage "groß-groß" und dem erstbesten Bild deines Stereos in deinem Album geschlossen dass du dreifach fährst. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## rODAHn (13. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich weiß, wir hatten das Thema schon 100 mal...
Wie Fahrt ihr eure Dämpfer? (rp32)
fahre meinen z.z. Mit 10 bar, propedal Stufe 1 und einem maximalen rebound.

Wir sieht's bei euch aus?

... Ach so, fahre ein 2008er 20"

lg

rodahn


----------



## Unze77 (13. Juni 2010)

15 Bar und Stufe 2, 2008er und auch in 20. Hab aber auch 95 Kilo....


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2010)

Sagemal, lernt ihrs nie?
Was helfen euch bitte angaben von adneren?? ihr sollt den dämpfer doch auf euch einstellen? - also tut das bitte.
Ist das denn so schwer, luft reinzupumpen bis der gummiering nachm draufsitzen irgendwo zwischen 10 und 30 % is? - danach ausprobieren, einmal 10 einmal 30, dann kennst die unterschiede, danach passt dus dann an. Und vorallem, fragst du nie wieder was andere mit anderem gewicht da heben 

Und dein rädchen hinten sagt nur aus wieviel plattform beim hebel umlegen wirklich kommt. hat nix mit dem ansprechen im offenen bereich zu tun. 1 is wenig, 3 is viel plattform. feritg


----------



## rODAHn (14. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Sagemal, lernt ihrs nie?
> Was helfen euch bitte angaben von adneren?? ihr sollt den dämpfer doch auf euch einstellen? - also tut das bitte.
> Ist das denn so schwer, luft reinzupumpen bis der gummiering nachm draufsitzen irgendwo zwischen 10 und 30 % is? - danach ausprobieren, einmal 10 einmal 30, dann kennst die unterschiede, danach passt dus dann an. Und vorallem, fragst du nie wieder was andere mit anderem gewicht da heben
> 
> Und dein rädchen hinten sagt nur aus wieviel plattform beim hebel umlegen wirklich kommt. hat nix mit dem ansprechen im offenen bereich zu tun. 1 is wenig, 3 is viel plattform. feritg



1. Man darf doch wohl mal fragen...(Dazu ist ja schließlich ein Forum da!)
2. Das mit der Plattform ist mir durchaus bewusst, fahre ja selber ein Stereo. (Die Frage war ja auch: mit welcher Stufe Ihr Eure Stereos fahrt?
3. Ausprobiert habe ich schon jede Menge Einstellungen... nur leider bin ich mit keiner wirklich zufrieden. (Deshalb die Fragen)


----------



## jan84 (14. Juni 2010)

Was stört dich denn am Stereo? Ohne es zu wissen bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass der "maximale Rebound"  (federt also so langsam wie möglich aus, richtig?) ein Problem ist.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## rODAHn (14. Juni 2010)

Ok, wenn du es so siehst, habe ich einen minimalen rebound eingestellt.
Er federt also so schnell wie möglich zurück.

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, als würden Gabel und Dämpfer nicht "harmonisch" sein.
Fahre eine Fox vanilla rl.


----------



## pedale3 (14. Juni 2010)

...bin mit der 140er Vanilla im Stereo auch nicht voll zufrieden. Leider ist die weichere Feder schlecht lieferbar (hibike). Die weichere Feder werd ich noch ausprobieren, irgendwann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juni 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> 1. Man darf doch wohl mal fragen...(Dazu ist ja schließlich ein Forum da!)
> 2. Das mit der Plattform ist mir durchaus bewusst, fahre ja selber ein Stereo. (Die Frage war ja auch: mit welcher Stufe Ihr Eure Stereos fahrt?
> 3. Ausprobiert habe ich schon jede Menge Einstellungen... nur leider bin ich mit keiner wirklich zufrieden. (Deshalb die Fragen)



tschulkdigung großmeister

Was mir immer noch nicht klar ist - warum fragst du nach fremden einstellungen? ich fahr ne 36 talas mit 4 bar. so und nen dämpfer mit 9 oder sowas..pro pedal 1. Könntest du mir jetzt erläutern was dir dieses info im bezug auf DEIN empfinden für ein harmonisches fahrwerk, DEINE einstellung und im allgemeinen DEIN rad bringt? ich behaupte nichts. DU bist vermutlich nicht exakt gleich schwer, DU wirst ein für mich perfektes fahrwerk wahrscheinlich nicht für genauso perfektes halten und zu all dem fährst DU auch noch ne andere gabel, zu der der dämpfer ja deiner ansicht nach nicht "harmoniert"...
Ist ja oke, dass du hier um rat fragst; aber dann formulier deine frage auch so. (hast dein problem ja im nachhinein auch geschildert..)

So jetztmal zum eigentlichen:
Ich befürcht, dass ihr jetrzt an nen problem stoßt, dass jeder, der ne gabel im nachhinein tauscht haben kann. Die gabeln im stereo sind OEM, also von herstellerzu hersteller. meistens grigts dabei auch schnell noch ne kleine veränderung, damit gabel und hinterbau passen. (meistens am dämpfer angepasst). Wenn ihr jetzt im netz günstig gabeln kauft, dann kauft ihr ebenfalls OEM und nicht after market.(nur so nebenbei- bei den after market, dies beim händler gibt sind nämlich auch federn und son zeugs dabei  - tjAja...internetz halt) Euer Dämpfer is aber vom prinzip her auf die alte "gesetupt"! und da liegts problem..jetzt müsst ihr halt das beste rausholen, indem ihr einfach jedes setup ausprobiert. irgendeins müsst ihr im endeffekt halt nehmen. Und den rebound würde ich nie ganz offen fahren. der stereo hinterbau federt im allg. relativ schnell aus, und wenn du jetzt noch den rebound offen hast wird das ding "dopsig" und hats schwerer am boden zu bleiben.


----------



## rODAHn (14. Juni 2010)

Hi,

das stimmt schon alles...
Sollten aber 90% der Stereo-Fahrer mit mehr als z.B. 12 Bar fahren, (Egal, welches Gewicht) ist es schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt.
Leider habe ich damals nur den Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer gekauft.
..der Rest wurde selbst aufgebaut. (Die Gabel kam erst viel später dazu)

Die Propedal Einstellung sollte ja auch eigentlich bei jedem gleich sein!?
...schließlich haben wir ja alle den gleichen "Hinterbau".

LG


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> naja, das erkläre ich zwar nun auch zum 4. mal, aber seis drum - bin gut druff
> 
> ALSO...... Dein Dämpfer ist werksseitig mal ganz grob in 3 (logischerweiße) drittel unterteilt. da wären dann:
> 
> ...



Wennn ich mich da mal zitieren darf...Soviel zur Dämpferabstimmung. Ich hab mich damit auseinander gesetzt und mit unserem Cube vertreter geredet. Oben stehts ergebnis.
Hinzuzufügen wäre da noch: Meiner erfahrung nach solltest du beim Stereo unbedingt wenig sag fahren. so um die 10-20 (also mittelmaß 15%) Sag solltest du fahren. Auf keinen fall mehr. bei mir warns 12%, das war top. Und dazu brauchst du jetzt keine Druckangaben, sondern en zollstock, dein rad, dich und ne dämpferpumpe 

Warum müssten alle Plattform gleich haben? ist doch gschmackssache? der eine mag mehr plattform, der eine weniger.


----------



## Fränki__ (14. Juni 2010)

...und hier kommen wieder die eigenen Vorlieben dazu.
Bin am Anfang mit 30% Sag gefahren, da ich aus dem Freeride Sektor komme.
Fand die 30% auch super, nur beim Bergaufradeln ist mein Hinterbau schon arg ins Wippen und Eintauchen geraten.

Ich hab dann mit einem Kumpel auf 10-15% Sag eingestell - war mir viel zu Hardtailmäßig und unsensibel.
Also, Luftablassen. Jetzt habe ich ca.20-22% Sag und das passt.

Die 32er Fox finde ich im übrigen auch nicht so prall, bin halt eine 36er gewöhnt und die hat nicht "nur" 2cm Federweg mehr, das Teil funktioniert einfach besser - und das hat nix mit den "poppeligen" 2cm zu tun.

Ich kann Andi nur recht geben, das richtige Fahrwerkssetup muss jeder für sich selbst raustüfteln.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juni 2010)

Du hast da was vergessen: nicht nur poplige 2cm fw, sonder vor ALLEM der weitaus dickere umfang! die steifigkeit ist der schlüssel..


----------



## Fränki__ (14. Juni 2010)

Deine oft gepriesene Steifigkeit in allen Ehren     mir ist die Gabel einfach nicht sensibel genug, dh. ich habe nicht das Gefühl mit 140mm durch die Gegend zu fahren, wenn es mal "eng" wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThunderRoad (14. Juni 2010)

Fränki schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich ca.20-22% Sag und das passt.



Das schreibt ja Cube auch als Empfehlung 
Bei mir passt es mit 20% Sag auch am besten, bei mehr Sag wippts mir zu arg und der Hinterbau ist mir zu "verzögert", bei weniger ist er mir zu hart.

ProPedal? Was issn das?  Ist bei mir immer aus, es sei denn ich hab mal 50km Asphalt vor mir. Aber dafür hab ich ja das Hardtail mit Pro Pedal Stufe 100...

Ich denke mal, daß die Empfehlung mit 20% Sag von Cube nicht von ungefähr kommt, sondern der Hinterbau so getrimmt ist, daß er sich dann in einer geometrisch stabilen Lage befindet und deshalb kaum noch wippt.

Die Revelation hat mich allerdings ganz schön Nerven gekostet beim Abstimmen. Die ist jetzt auch etwas weicher als der Hinterbau (25% Sag), aber es paßt. Wenn ich das Vorderrad aus 10-20cm Höhe einfach fallen lasse, klebt es am Boden ohne Nachhüpfen oder springen. Beim Hinterbau schaff ich das nicht.


----------



## Eierheinz (17. Juni 2010)

An Fatz, auf die 28mm Sun SOS Felgen passen da 2.4 Fat Alberts souverän drauf, oder könnte die Felge breiter sein?

Gruß Martin


----------



## fatz (17. Juni 2010)

breiter kann sie immer sein. 
ich find's ok. kommt halt ein bischen auf deine ansprueche an. ich fahr in
erste linie touren mit moeglichst vielen trail (bis s3). dafuer tut die felge mit dem
fetten albert oder auch mit der matschigen marie (derzeit vorn) prima.
wenn du was hardcoremaessiges suchst ist sie vermutlich nix. zumindet hab
ich das mitunter gelesen. mich haelt sie seit 06 ohne probleme aus (80kg + klamotten)


----------



## Eierheinz (17. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Antwort, dann wird die Felge wohl auch etwas für mich Flachländer sein


----------



## fatz (17. Juni 2010)

welche naben und speichen nimmst?


----------



## Eierheinz (17. Juni 2010)

Ich habe hier im Bikemarkt Laufräder gefunden, von Spezialized.
Hinten Schraubachse, vorne 9mm Schnellspanner.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Juni 2010)

Schnellspanner vorne...hmm, was bin ich üer die 20er steckachse froh Gestern erst wieder gemerkt, wie sone "lapprige" gabel (im hardtail) beim strammen bremsen verzieht War richtig erschreckt...Naja, wenn mans halt net gewohnt is


----------



## XantoR (17. Juni 2010)

wo wir grad bei schnellspannern sind.. ich würde mir gerne für mein stereo '08 eine sattelklemme mit schnellspanner zulegen und weiß nicht genau, welchen durchmesser ich da kaufen muss. die sattelstütze hat 34,9mm, aber wird bei der sattelklemme der durchmesser des rohres oder der durchmesser der sattelstütze angegeben?

heißt also: sattelklemme 34,9mm kaufen oder mit anderem durchmesser?
und vor allem, welche wird denn von den profis hier empfohlen? gewicht ist mir nicht so wichtig


----------



## Groudon (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn die Stütze 34,9mm ist, dann brauchst du eine größere Klemme. Bei 31.6er Stützen brauchte ich z.B. eine Klemme mit 34,9mm Durchmesser (da ja noch das Sitzrohr zw. Stütze und Klemme ist).

Aber as bei deinem Stereo dann her mus... kA


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Juni 2010)

Brauchst eine 38er klemme 

Die besten erfahrungen hab ich bisher tatsächlich mit dem orginal syntace Krempel gemacht!

Sytace Superlock in 38mm...ich finds jut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XantoR (17. Juni 2010)

ok.. hab auch grad bei der syntace superlock gesehn, dass für die 34,9er stütze ne 38er superlock her muss. wenn ich aber ehrlich bin, möchte ich keine syntace kaufen... und bei anderen firmen steht da immer nur eine größe, wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin, welche größe angegeben ist.

e: da haben wir wohl parallel geschrieben 
gibts noch ne alternative zur syntace superlock?


----------



## jan84 (17. Juni 2010)

Von Scott gibts ne Alternative. Wird serienmäßig am Scale, Spark und Genius verbaut. Hab ich am Fritzz dran, funktioniert problemlos und is glaubich sogar wenige Gramm leichter als die Syntace. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## thierlo (17. Juni 2010)

38mm muss man nehmen,haben dann 34,9 innendurchmesser,hope oder syntace, sind beide gut, hope ist deutlich günstiger.


----------



## XantoR (17. Juni 2010)

alles klar
und vielen dank an alle


----------



## JDEM (18. Juni 2010)

Muss sagen, dass ich mit dem Stereo immer besser zurecht komme, ist schon was anderes nach sechs Jahren Hardtail.

Werd mir aber in nächster Zeit ne stabilere Kurbel + Kettenführung 2fach (22-36) + Bashguard zulegen, man setzt schon ganz schön oft auf.

Danach gibts irgendwann noch ne versenkbare Sattelstütze (RS Reverb) ...

Den neuen RS Monarch mit Dual Air würde ich auch mal gern ausprobieren und ggf. den Fox verscheuern bevor ich überhaupt was mit Toxoholics zu tun habe(n muss).

So schauts jetzt erstmal fertig aus:


----------



## Unze77 (18. Juni 2010)

Also ich hab meinen Dämpfer noch nie eingeschickt, wenn du ein wenig "handwerklich" begabt bist bestellst du dir 1x im Jahr das hier und machst dann das hier (RP23 Rebuild). Is wirklich keine hexerei....


----------



## JDEM (18. Juni 2010)

Gut ist auch ne Möglichkeit, danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## wildkater (19. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Sagemal, lernt ihrs nie?
> Was helfen euch bitte angaben von adneren?? ihr sollt den dämpfer doch auf euch einstellen? - also tut das bitte.
> Ist das denn so schwer, luft reinzupumpen bis der gummiering nachm draufsitzen irgendwo zwischen 10 und 30 % is? - danach ausprobieren, einmal 10 einmal 30, dann kennst die unterschiede, danach passt dus dann an. Und vorallem, fragst du nie wieder was andere mit anderem gewicht da heben
> 
> Und dein rädchen hinten sagt nur aus wieviel plattform beim hebel umlegen wirklich kommt. hat nix mit dem ansprechen im offenen bereich zu tun. 1 is wenig, 3 is viel plattform. feritg


Der Dämpfer ist wirklich vergleichsweise einfach einzustellen. Ich finde die 2007er FOX Talas da etwas aufwändiger, da man ja nicht ohne weiteres den SAG bestimmen kann mit "einfach draufsitzen" ;-)
Da hilft wirklich nur: ab ins Gelände und rumprobieren (am besten Anleitung mitnehmen)


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (19. Juni 2010)

Mit dem Heck des 2009 Standard Frames bin ich leider auch nicht zu frieden.  Eine vernünftige Kompromisslösung habe ich für meine persönlichen Vorliebe mit dieser Version des RP23 nicht gefunden.
Die Zugstufe ist zu schwach, das Heck ist zu unsensibel und zu bockig. Größere Schläge werden zwar willig aufgenommen, durch die schwache Zugstufe fühlt man sich jedoch wie auf ein Katapult. Im Allgemeinen zu unharmonisch im Zusammenspiel mit der Gabel. 

Nach Aussagen von Cube soll der 2010er RP23 BV deutlich besser agieren im Heck. Werde wohl einmal zu meinem fH gehen und das 2010er testen. 

Mal schauen ....

MMN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (19. Juni 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Also ich hab meinen Dämpfer noch nie eingeschickt, wenn du ein wenig "handwerklich" begabt bist bestellst du dir 1x im Jahr das hier und machst dann das hier (RP23 Rebuild). Is wirklich keine hexerei....


kannst du dir auch komplett schenken. hab an meinem rp3 seit 2006 nix gemacht
ausser sauber gehalten und oefter mal ein tropfen wd40. funzt immer noch prima.
fuer das was der service gekostet haette, haett ich eh schon bald einen neuen gekauft.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juni 2010)

..der neue monarch ist sehr empfehlenswert !!!!


----------



## Unze77 (19. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> kannst du dir auch komplett schenken. hab an meinem rp3 seit 2006 nix gemacht
> ausser sauber gehalten und oefter mal ein tropfen wd40. funzt immer noch prima.
> fuer das was der service gekostet haette, haett ich eh schon bald einen neuen gekauft.



Na ja, 25 Euro is jetz nicht die Welt oder?


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (19. Juni 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..der neue monarch ist sehr empfehlenswert !!!!



Auf welcher Erfahrung begründest Du diese These?

MMN


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Juni 2010)

...auf einer aussage von jemandem . der ihn schon gefahren is ....


----------



## fatz (19. Juni 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Na ja, 25 Euro is jetz nicht die Welt oder?



jedes jahr waer bei mir auch schon hunni....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unze77 (19. Juni 2010)

Dann machst ihn einfach alle 3 Jahre


----------



## derAndre (20. Juni 2010)

Achtung Noobfrage: 
Ich hab mir ne neue Kassette eingebaut mit 34 anstatt 32 Zähnen auf dem größten Ritzel. Leider passt jetzt das Schaltwerk nicht mehr so richtig. Die oberen Umlenkrolle gibt sich mit dem 34 Ritzel die Hand (die Kette wird unmittelbar dazwischen gequetscht.)  Was hab ich über sehen?

Noch was anderes muss ich für die zwei Zähne die Kette verlängern?


----------



## wildkater (20. Juni 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Achtung Noobfrage:
> Ich hab mir ne neue Kassette eingebaut mit 34 anstatt 32 Zähnen auf dem größten Ritzel. Leider passt jetzt das Schaltwerk nicht mehr so richtig. Die oberen Umlenkrolle gibt sich mit dem 34 Ritzel die Hand (die Kette wird unmittelbar dazwischen gequetscht.)  Was hab ich über sehen?
> 
> Noch was anderes muss ich für die zwei Zähne die Kette verlängern?


Ich denke wg 2 Zähnen musst Du die Kette nicht verlängern.
Vermutlich musst Du einfach nur die Schaltung komplett neu justieren, dauert mit den 2 Schrauben H und L am Schaltwerk doch gerade mal 5 min. Oder du musst den Bowdenzug etwas lockern (den Zug verringern).

Hast Du schonmal probiert, die Schraube für die Kettenumschlingung rauszudrehen? Dann sollte sich die Schaltwerksrolle ebenfalls vom Ritzel entfernen.

Ansonsten mach mal ein Foto und stells hier rein. Hier wird Dir geholfen.
Wo ist eigentlich Andi 3001, unser "Profi"?


----------



## jan84 (20. Juni 2010)

Einfach nur die "B-Screw", dass ist die einzelne kleine Schraube die nach hinten weggeht, reindrehen. Dann schwingt das Schaltwerk nach unten von der Kassette weg. Danach Anschläge und Einstellung des restes (Zugspannung) auch nochmal kontrollieren. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## derAndre (21. Juni 2010)

Hey danke Jungs das werde ich mal versuchen!


----------



## pedale3 (21. Juni 2010)

Shimano Schaltwerk?

Dann könnte es auch sein, dass die Spiralfeder im inneren des Schaltwerks aus ihrem Sitz gesprungen ist. Äussert sich so, dass Du die "B-screw" schon ganz reingedreht hast, aber die Rolle immernoch auf dem großen Ritzel reitet.
Ist zwar ganz schön fummelig, aber man kanns mit etwas Geduld und Kraft in den Fingerspitzen selber reparieren. Dazu Schaltwerk abschrauben, und dann innen den großen Sprengring lösen. Der Rest ist anfürsich selbsterklärend.
Vorher schön merken wie es zusammengebaut war!

/Pedale


----------



## Unze77 (21. Juni 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> Shimano Schaltwerk?
> 
> Dann könnte es auch sein, dass die Spiralfeder im inneren des Schaltwerks aus ihrem Sitz gesprungen ist. Äussert sich so, dass Du die "B-screw" schon ganz reingedreht hast, aber die Rolle immernoch auf dem großen Ritzel reitet.
> Ist zwar ganz schön fummelig, aber man kanns mit etwas Geduld und Kraft in den Fingerspitzen selber reparieren. Dazu Schaltwerk abschrauben, und dann innen den großen Sprengring lösen. Der Rest ist anfürsich selbsterklärend.
> ...



Er schreibt doch, daß er jetzt die 34er Kasette drin hat, also ganz klar einfach die "B-Schraube" reindrehn und fertig.


----------



## derAndre (22. Juni 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Er schreibt doch, daß er jetzt die 34er Kasette drin hat, also ganz klar einfach die "B-Schraube" reindrehn und fertig.



und es waaaar: *Antwort* B bzw. die B-Schraube. Drei Drehungen und alles ist an Ort und Stelle. Schnell noch die Schaltung eingestellt und schon schnurr es wieder wie ne Katze beim Kuscheln.

Danke. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juni 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> Ich denke wg 2 Zähnen musst Du die Kette nicht verlängern.
> Vermutlich musst Du einfach nur die Schaltung komplett neu justieren, dauert mit den 2 Schrauben H und L am Schaltwerk doch gerade mal 5 min. Oder du musst den Bowdenzug etwas lockern (den Zug verringern).
> 
> Hast Du schonmal probiert, die Schraube für die Kettenumschlingung rauszudrehen? Dann sollte sich die Schaltwerksrolle ebenfalls vom Ritzel entfernen.
> ...



hier....der war daaber schön im schwarzwald  - marathon radeln..


----------



## wildkater (22. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hier....der war daaber schön im schwarzwald  - marathon radeln..


...mitm Stereo + Muddy Mary? RESPEKT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (22. Juni 2010)

na, der hat doch jetzt  auch noch eine karbonfeile....


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juni 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> ...mitm Stereo + Muddy Mary? RESPEKT!



Das hab ich im Mai getan ... 80km-2000hm...langt
Den ultrabike hab ich mitm leichten ...achwas, fatz hats ja schon geschrieben.
ABER: Stereo in meiner ausführung GEHT auch aufm marathon. Dann hab ich aber keinen 24ger schnitt mehr


----------



## tonig. (22. Juni 2010)

nabend. 
wollte jetzt keine seitenlangen diskussion beginnen. hab nur die eine frage und hoffe, dass mir die irgendeiner kurz und schmerzlos beantworten kann.
also nicht wieder aufregen, wenn ich oder jemand anderes die frage schonmal irgendwo in diesem thread oder in diesem forum gestellt hat! ok?!

also zu meiner frage...:     kann ich meinen dt swiss e 540 LRS (vorhanden) mit muddy mary 2.5(will haben) auf einem stereo rahmen von 2008 fahren??? 

vielen dank schonmal für eure antworten...


----------



## fatz (22. Juni 2010)

tonig. schrieb:


> kann ich meinen dt swiss e 540 LRS (vorhanden) mit muddy mary 2.5(will haben) auf einem stereo rahmen von 2008 fahren???


maulweite der felge?


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juni 2010)

völlig wurscht. ich behaupte, dass das hinten nicht passen wird! die 2.5er sind so richtig fett!! und dann läufts im hinterbau möglichkeit a.) gar nicht, b.)schleifend oder c.) so,dass der minimalste dreck schon richtig schleift und dicht macht!...zumindest am heck nicht empfehlenswert (weil auch irgendwie überbewertet, son ding da hinten..)

vorne: kurz und schmerzlos, keine ahnung


----------



## tonig. (22. Juni 2010)

muss ich nachschauen. kann etwas dauern. hast dich aber schnell gemeldet !!!


----------



## jan84 (22. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> [...]
> ABER: Stereo in meiner ausführung GEHT auch aufm marathon. Dann hab ich aber keinen 24ger schnitt mehr



Ich überlege ob ich dem Fritzz für Frammersbach am Sonntag (Mittelstrecke) noch ne 3fach Kurbel spendiere *g*, mal sehn wie im Vergleich zum Hardtail letztes Jahr läuft . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juni 2010)

zweifach langt


----------



## tonig. (22. Juni 2010)

also genaue beschreibung: ETRTO 559 + 22   /   ERD 537mm
könnt ihr da was mit anfangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (22. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> zweifach langt



Is halt dummerweise das bergab-zweifach .


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juni 2010)

hmm
oke..argumente fehlen mir langsam...mhh, gibt dicke beine?


----------



## fatz (23. Juni 2010)

tonig. schrieb:


> also genaue beschreibung: ETRTO 559 + 22   /   ERD 537mm
> könnt ihr da was mit anfangen?


nope. 

nimm mal die schieblehre und mess wenigstens die aussenbreite. innen
ist normal 5mm weniger


----------



## 100 Oktan (23. Juni 2010)

Im 2009er Stereo ist ein 190 mm langer FOX Float RP23 verbaut.

Bei diesem Dämpfer gibt es ein werksseitiges Setup. Man unterscheidet hier wohl zwischen unterschiedlichen Tunes:

Soft - Medium - Hard

Dieses Setup wird bei FOX durch Shims eingestellt und kann von Außen nicht verändert werden.

Welches "Tune" hat der FOX Float RP23 aus dem 2009er Stereo serienmäßig ab Werk verbaut?

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Damke.

Gruß,
100 Oktan


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2010)

Bei Canyon hängt das von der Rahmengröße ab. Rahmengröße XL -> schwerer Fahrer -> Tune "Hard" und andersrum.
Wird bei Cube wohl nicht viel anders sein.


----------



## steps (23. Juni 2010)

http://yfrog.com/0scimg2289j

http://yfrog.com/6rlrsaufbauundhope013j





Soooo habe heute nach 3 Monaten endlich mein Laufradsatz bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonig. (23. Juni 2010)

stehe zwar auf schwarz, aber an deinem bike siehts echt super aus !!!
auch die eloxierten naben, schön.


----------



## Klappenkarl (23. Juni 2010)

Passt saugeil in dein Stereo!!! Bin nun nicht der Fan vom weissen Rahmen, aber dennoch, gute Wahl des LRS.


----------



## steps (24. Juni 2010)

danke danke


----------



## jan84 (27. Juni 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ich überlege ob ich dem Fritzz für Frammersbach am Sonntag (Mittelstrecke) noch ne 3fach Kurbel spendiere *g*, mal sehn wie im Vergleich zum Hardtail letztes Jahr läuft .
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Klappte weitestgehend problemlos mit der Zweifach. Wenn man mit max. 36Z vorne unterwegs ist sollte man aber sicher ne sehr hohe Trittfrequenz fahren können *g*. 
Plattfuss vorne ist aber nervig wenn man ne Steckachse ohne Schnellspanner hat, fast 8 Minuten für den Schlauchwechsel gebraucht. Insgesammt ne viertel stunde langsamer als mim Hardtail letztes Jahr, was aber komplett auf den Trainingszustand zu schieben ist.  

grüße,
Jan


----------



## derAndre (27. Juni 2010)

steps schrieb:


> http://yfrog.com/0scimg2289j
> 
> http://yfrog.com/6rlrsaufbauundhope013j
> 
> ...



Dann gib doch mal Feedback wie sich die Felge so verhält? Wie weniger Druck fährst Du jetzt? Flext die deutlich weniger? Ich hab die Subrosa auch im Auge für meien Bock. Ich denke sie könnte einen guten Kompromiss darstellen.


----------



## Schmiederich (27. Juni 2010)

was ist für oder gegen die kombi vorn fatt albert 2,40 /  hinten nobby nic 2,40 zu sagen?


----------



## ThunderRoad (27. Juni 2010)

Schmiederich schrieb:


> was ist für oder gegen die kombi vorn fatt albert 2,40 /  hinten nobby nic 2,40 zu sagen?



Dasselbe wie in den ca. 1000 Reifen-Threads die es hier schon gibt 
Für mich gäbs keinen Grund für den NN am Hinterrad - die einzige Schwäche des FA-Rear ist der schwache Seitenhalt. Aber das kann der NN auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juni 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Klappte weitestgehend problemlos mit der Zweifach. Wenn man mit max. 36Z vorne unterwegs ist sollte man aber sicher ne sehr hohe Trittfrequenz fahren können *g*.
> Plattfuss vorne ist aber nervig wenn man ne Steckachse ohne Schnellspanner hat, fast 8 Minuten für den Schlauchwechsel gebraucht. Insgesammt ne viertel stunde langsamer als mim Hardtail letztes Jahr, was aber komplett auf den Trainingszustand zu schieben ist.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



sach ich jaaaaa   Trittfrequenz hat der gute biker eh immer genug


----------



## Schmiederich (27. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> sach ich jaaaaa   Trittfrequenz hat der gute biker eh immer genug



bla,bla,bla,andi hat lange weile
wo ist da der sinn


----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> die einzige Schwäche des FA-Rear ist der schwache Seitenhalt. Aber das kann der NN auch nicht viel besser.


besser???? geht's noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juni 2010)

Schmiederich schrieb:


> bla,bla,bla,andi hat lange weile
> wo ist da der sinn



? (sorry, bin wohl bissle blond?!)

Jaja fatz, pass auf! wenn dich mal son 2.4er nobby überholt....klebt am boden wie hölle das teil 
(Seitenhalprobleme ham die schwalbe aber alle! Mein RoRo kanns VERHÄLTNISMÄßIG(!) am besten!....Da guckt die marry nur )


----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Jaja fatz, pass auf! wenn dich mal son 2.4er nobby überholt....


auf den tag wart ich noch 


> klebt am boden wie hölle das teil


dann (s.o.) kauf ich mir auch einen. bis dahin fahr ich lieber mm/fa oder fa/fa

meistens klebt der boden eh mehr am reifen als der reifen am boden...


----------



## derAndre (28. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> meistens klebt der boden eh mehr am reifen als der reifen am boden...



Dann musst Du schneller fahrn


----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Dann musst Du schneller fahrn



flachlaenderspruch 

geht halt nicht immer.....


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juni 2010)

du mit deinen flachländern.... SELBA! Achja...du hast MM/MM vergessen  - du möchtegern alpinist


----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> du mit deinen flachländern.... SELBA!


nix da! als geborener garmischer muss ich mir das aber gar nicht gefallen lassen 


> Achja...du hast MM/MM vergessen  - du möchtegern alpinist


demnaechst kommst noch mit schneeketten....


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juni 2010)

eigtl. wollt ich den reifen mit beton ausgiessen und danach nägel rauskloppen, aber schneeketten wär auch ne alternative   Es gibt keinen zu hohen rollwiederstand  - nur zu wenig traiing...das merk ich die tage wieder. fahr zur vorbereitung ja immer auf meinem schweren boock durch die gegend.. Und die zeit von letztem jahr aufn hausberg (600m nuff sowas) warn 37min rum...und die woche hab ich das erste mal wieder zeittraining gemacht...erste zeit 37:33... samstag wars dann schon 35:08.. Und wenn ichs mim rocket ron und dem 6-7kg leichteren hardtail mach..Naja


----------



## derAndre (28. Juni 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> flachlaenderspruch
> 
> geht halt nicht immer.....



Davon hab noch ein paar wenn's beliebt, schließlich bin ich ja einer.

"Denn wer später bremst, fährt länger schnell." Also Du brauchst entweder einen besseren Anker oder mehr Haare, du weißt schon wo  (achtung bloß nicht ernst nehmen)


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juni 2010)

zu spät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Also Du brauchst entweder einen besseren Anker oder mehr Haare, du weißt schon wo


du solltest mal von backenbremse auf scheibenbremse umsteigen.....


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juni 2010)

rücktritt tuts doch auch?


----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2010)

andi du bist einfach ein hoffnungsloser romatiker. mit sowas ist mein opa / dein uropa unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juni 2010)

ich hab auch schonmal eeine abgekocht ....hoffnungslos bin ich allerdings, da hast recht


----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2010)

ich hab nicht nur eine von den dingern heissgebremst bis sie geraucht  hat. allerdings zu einer
zeit, wo du vermutlich an sowas wie radfahren noch gar nicht gedacht hast.
ich bin als jugendlicher oft mit einen eltern zum klettern auf irgendwelche huetten. da haben wir
fuer die langweiligen forstwegezustiege oft alte fahraeder dabei gehabt, die man dann irgendwo
in den wald stellen konnte fuer den rueckweg. da konnte man dann wenigstens heimzu fahren.
sowas wie mountainbikes gab's zu der zeit halt noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Mike8 (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

als Cube Stereo 2010 RX-Neuling habe ich mal eine Frage an Euch. Wenn ich den hinteren Fox-Dämpfer geschlossen habe, merke ich dennoch deutliche Federbewegungen. Der Unterschied zwischen geöffnetem und geschlossenem Dämpfer kommt mit nicht besonders groß vor. Ist das mormal oder sollte ich das mal überprüfen lassen. Das Bike ist 2 Monate alt...

Viele Grüße,
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonig. (28. Juni 2010)

pro pedal ?!?! schonmal die einzelnen stufen, sprich 1,2,3 getestet? wenn`s auf 1 steht wippts bwi mir auch noch.


----------



## Mike8 (28. Juni 2010)

@tonig. Bitte nicht auslachen, aber was meinst Du mit unterschiedlichen Stufen? Den Regler kann man doch nur On oder Off stellen, oder?


----------



## tonig. (28. Juni 2010)

nee.
an dem hebel is ja auch noch ein rädchen mit 1,2 und 3 drau. das musste etwas rausziehen und drehen. damit verstellste das an ansprechen des dämpfers, sozusagen.

1...weich
2...mittel
3...hard    fast kommplett zu.


----------



## XantoR (28. Juni 2010)

schau am besten dazu mal in die anleitung.. ;D


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. Juni 2010)

Nicht zu vergessen: Das Pro Pedal muss eingeschalten sein beim Verstellen des Rädchens sonst ändert sich nichts.


----------



## Unze77 (28. Juni 2010)




----------



## tonig. (28. Juni 2010)

@unze77
einfacher zu erklären, bzw zeigen geht echt nicht. super!!!
sollten alle fragen geklärt sein.


----------



## Unze77 (28. Juni 2010)

tja, was man auf der Fox Seite nicht alles findet


----------



## Mike8 (28. Juni 2010)

DANKE, ihr seid echt super!

Eine Frage noch: Wie habt ihr die Zugstufe eingestellt? ich nehme an, dass man auch hier keine pauschale Antwort geben kann, aber was ist hier allgemein zu empfehlen?


----------



## dusi__ (29. Juni 2010)

Ahoi!

ich hab mein stereo vor ein paar tagen mal zur wartung abgegeben und bin  ein wenig stutzig.

ich habe eine neue kassette verbauen lassen (die ich hier noch  rumfliegen hatte) und ne neue kette kam auch direkt drauf.
jetzt habe ich das problem das ich mit dem aller ersten ritzel  nicht  ein mal um 360° pedalieren kann ohne das sie feststeckt und ich fast vom bike kippe.
mein mechaniker hat gesagt das fährt sich ein, doch irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das sich etwas einfährt wenn man nicht mal damit fahren kann?!

das problem besteht in jedem gang in ersten ritzel.
genug platz ist vorhanden zwischen umwerfer und kette.

das einzige was vielleicht noch getauscht werden KÖNNTE wäre die XT Kurbel, aber die ist an sich noch top in schuss.

des weiteren sagte er mir das sich mein freilauf in meine alte kasette eingefressen hätte und er die alte nur mit viel brutaler kraft rauskloppen musste. also muss auch dort ersatz her. ich habe hinten hope 2 pro verbaut (vor bisschen mehr als nem jahr) das kann doch nicht sein. wenn ich mein bike jetzt einfach nur schiebe bewegt sich die kurbel mit.  kann ich mich da mal an  hope wenden und mal stunk machen? 


hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen!

gruß

Dusi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unze77 (29. Juni 2010)

Mike8 schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr die Zugstufe eingestellt?



Is natürlich Geschmackssache, aber die meisten fahren mit der 2, ist glaub ich sogar von FOX empfohlen...


dusi schrieb:


> mein mechaniker hat gesagt das fährt sich ein....
> 
> das einzige was vielleicht noch getauscht werden KÖNNTE wäre die XT Kurbel, aber die ist an sich noch top in schuss.
> 
> des weiteren sagte er mir das sich mein freilauf in meine alte kasette eingefressen hätte und er die alte nur mit viel brutaler kraft rauskloppen musste. also muss auch dort ersatz her. ich habe hinten hope 2 pro verbaut (vor bisschen mehr als nem jahr) das kann doch nicht sein. wenn ich mein bike jetzt einfach nur schiebe bewegt sich die kurbel mit.  kann ich mich da mal an  hope wenden und mal stunk machen?




Kann schon sein, daß das kleine Blatt verschlissen ist und die neue Kette hackt, wie viele km hat die Kurbel drauf?
Wenn er die Kassette mit "viel brutaler kraft herausgekoppelt" hat würds mich nicht wundern, wenn er da irgendwie am Freilauf/Laufrad die Lager zersört hat.
Aber sowas kann man hier übers Internet kaum klären.


----------



## dusi__ (29. Juni 2010)

die kurbel hat ca. 4 1/2 T.  weg. (das is aber keine zahl denke ich)
dann muss wohl doch ne neue SLX garnitur her. naja diese 80â¬ hab ich noch.
oder reicht es auch die zahnrÃ¤der zu tauschen?

aber das mit dem laufrad regt mich schon ziemlich auf. das lief alles ganz sauber bis er seine patschepfoten drangehalten hat.


----------



## fatz (29. Juni 2010)

@dusi:
wenn du alle kettenblaetter brauchst, ist die komplette kurbel normal billiger.
aber nochmal zum problem: was fehlt den nun genau?
die kette wird vom (kleinen ?) kettenblatt hochgezogen? wenn ja zaehne genau anschauen.
wenn sie verschlissen sind siehst du das ganz deutlich an der assymetrie der zaehne und an
den graten seitlich. kleine alukettenblaetter hab ich frueher alle 2000km runtergeradelt (sehr 
viele steile anstiege hier. alpen halt....). mittlerweile fahr ich ein 22blatt aus stahl. 15g schwerer 
und haelt ewig. darf halt nicht von shimpanso sein, weil die gruppen nicht untereinander passen.
also das billige deore 22er stahlritzel passt von der zahnstellung nicht zu xt-ritzeln.

zu deinem freilauf: hol dir das passende abziehwerkzeug. sowas kostet im versand 
(rose,  bikecomponents usw.) 10-15oere. die kettenpeitsche kannst selber bauen (flacheisen
und 20cm alte kette) oder fuer ungefaehr den gleich preis kaufen. dann kannst du das selbermachen 
und weisst dann wenigstens wer's verpfuscht hat. ich lass keinen professionellen schrauber mehr an
meine raeder. (sorry andi)
freilaufkoerper abschrauben ist normal auch kein aufstand. eine hope-nabe hab ich noch 
nie zerlegt, aber die wird auch nicht soviel anders sein. dann siehst du ob er
noch tut. vermutlich wirst du aber einen neuen brauchen, so wie sich das anhoert.


----------



## Unze77 (29. Juni 2010)

Natürlich reichen die Kettenblätter. Wenns die FC-M770 Kurbel ist, dann siehe hier.


----------



## dusi__ (29. Juni 2010)

also, grad noch mal in der pause die kettenblÃ¤tter angesehen und muss sagen da fehlen so einige spitzen.
ich werde mal fÃ¼r alle neue kettenblÃ¤tter bestellen. 50â¬ neue.
der wechsel der blÃ¤tter soll ja recht einfach sein.

sollte dann ja 22,32,44Â´er sein woll?

danke fÃ¼r die hilfe!
was das mit der hope geschichte wird halte ich euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## RSR2K (29. Juni 2010)

Hi,

es sieht wohl so aus als ob Du einen neuen Freilaufkörper benötigst.Bei Hope gibt es den aus Alu und Stahl.Wenn Du ihn aus Alu nimmst würde ich zu einer Kasette raten die einen Aluspider hat.Da tritt das Problem nicht so schnell und massiv auf.

Wenn Du nicht gerade 2 linke Hände hast empfhele ich Dir mach es selbst.Es gibt für fast alles gute Beschreibungen.

mfg


----------



## derAndre (29. Juni 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> also, grad noch mal in der pause die kettenblÃ¤tter angesehen und muss sagen da fehlen so einige spitzen.
> ich werde mal fÃ¼r alle neue kettenblÃ¤tter bestellen. 50â¬ neue.
> der wechsel der blÃ¤tter soll ja recht einfach sein.
> 
> ...



Ist das GroÃe denn auch hinÃ¼ber. HÃ¤ufig ist das ja noch in Ordnung. Ich kann ebenfalls Stahl empfehlen. Hab klein und mittel auf Stahl gewechselt. Die anderen waren nach 1000 intensiven Kilometer runter. Schaltet sich jetzt etwas hÃ¤rter aber das stÃ¶rt mich nicht.

An alle ich mal ne Frage zu diesem Thema: 

Wenn ich das Mittlere auf 36 umrÃ¼ste und das GroÃe weg lasse, muss dann irgendwo ein Spacer dazwischen um die Kettenlinie zu optimieren?

Bzw. kann man bei 2x9 mehr Ritzel hinten effektiv nutzen als bei 3x9?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe und vielen Dank
der AndrÃ©


----------



## fatz (29. Juni 2010)

@dusi:
die spitzen fehlen wegen der schaltperformance. das gehoert so. die abnutzung ist nur an den 
flanken. das grosse sollt noch ziemlich sicher ok sein. das mittlere evtl auch noch. ich fahr 
meine xt seit 06 mit ca 2500-3000km pro jahr. nur das kleine hab ich seitdem erneuert.

@andre: 
zumindest theoretisch muesstest du um den halben kettenblattabstand raus. ob das von
der breite geht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## dusi__ (29. Juni 2010)

das große sieht noch sehr in ordnung aus.

nur das mittlere und kleine is gut "weggefräst".

übermorgen sollten die neuen da sein, dann bau ich die ein, bis dahin wird halt auf dem 2 ritzel der berg zur arbeit erklommen. sind ja nur 15kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Juni 2010)

Najua, das wird schon 

Ich hab schon wieder diverse ausfälle am bock grr... Ich muss sobald die Scheibe da is meine Bremsscheiben wechseln (inklu beläge versteht sich)..Die scheiben haben 4 zehntel verloren sind also laut forrmula sowas von durch und dazu haben sie eine oberfläche wien schlechter strassenbelag. Zwei spurrinnen sind quasi drinn. NAJA. Das wird schon...
Was mir allerdings mehr kummer macht ist mein hauptlager.. irgendwie knackt das teil und ich bekomms immer nur kurzfristig weg. Nach spätestens 200km ises wieder da. Ich schiebs auf den lagersitz und muss somit zum ersten mal feststellen, dass die qualität der rahmen (auch wenn er scheinbar ewig hält) vermutlich doch eher 0815 is im vergleich zu "hochwertigen" rahmen.. (wobei ich dafür auch keine hand ins feueeer legen würde )
Ausserdem hab ich endlich mein felgenband mit elektriker band unterklebt. Die felgen sind einfach zu breit dafür.: Naja, ausser dem normalen knacken/quietschen, etc, dass man ja mittlerweile gewöhnt is und von zeit zu zeit verschwindet bzw. auftaucht is alles dunkel grün..Ich lieb das ding aber immernoch?! Naja...soll mir nix ausmachen. Endlich mal mehr training als schrauben - gabs auch lang nimmer.

@fatz...Na passt schon - ich kanns verstehn! hab da ja "früher" (falls man sowas im zarten alter von 16 sageen darf) auch mehr als genug schlechhte erfahrungen mit pfeifen gemacht. Bis auf den laden wo ich jetzt bin...naja. Und ich bin auch froh, dass ich eigtl. keinen mehr dranlassen muss. (ausser es geht um den einspeichpro, gabelservicepro, lagereinbaupro, etc. - aber die kenn ichd ann )
Ausserdem fühl ich mich mit "profi" nicht angesprochen..So.. Soll jetzt aber nicht heissen, dass ihhr nich zu euren dealern sollt! wenn ihr einen habt mit dem ihr gut auskomt und dem ihr vertrauen könnt, dann überlest das hier einfach


----------



## fatz (30. Juni 2010)

@andi:
wenn das lager im sitz knackt probier mal es mit loctite243 einzusetzen. ist zwar pfusch, aber 
hilft manchmal. und raus geht's auch damit problemlos.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juni 2010)

Bei mir gibts doch nix mehr zum verpfuschen   Ich werds mal probieren, falls ich mich nochmal dransetz..Irgendwie bin ich momentan gewillt aalles knacken zu lassen wies will


----------



## Eierheinz (30. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe mir nun endlich neue Laufräder fürs Stereo gekauft.
Veltec DH Naben mit Sun Ringlè Single Track Felgen und Sapim Speichen.
Dazu die Konverter von 20mm Steckachse auf Schnellspanner, meine Gabel hat normale Ausfallenden 
Hinten habe ich eine M10 Schraubachse verbaut.
Die mitgeliefterte M12 Schraubachse passt ja leider nicht, nur wenn ich die Feile bemühe
Nun mit den stabilen Laufrädern merke ich im Hinterbau ein Lagerspiel, wo es herkommt weiß ich nicht.
Wenn ich am montierten Hinterrad wackle und das Bike am Sitzrohr festhalte, merke ich das es am Übergang Sitzstrebe/Umlenkwippe leicht wackelt, es klappert aber nicht.
Ist das normal, ist das bei auch auch so?
Werde wohl mal die Lager und Bolzen überprüfen müssen.


----------



## dusi__ (1. Juli 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> danke für die hilfe!
> was das mit der hope geschichte wird halte ich euch auf dem laufenden




ich sagte es doch...der freilauf is hinüber, gestern ne runde gefahren  und hab die schaltung und co ausprobiert  und was is passiert?  1x nen  berg runter... jetzt quietscht der scheiss und die kasette bewegt sich  durchgehend mit und die kette springt dabei natürlich ununterbrochen 

gibts den freilauf noch mal separat zu kaufen?

is nen hope 2 pro mit schnellspanner.

gruß

dusi


----------



## fatz (1. Juli 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> gibts den freilauf noch mal separat zu kaufen?
> 
> is nen hope 2 pro mit schnellspanner.



klaro gibt's das

stahl:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22497_Freilaufkoerper-Stahl-fuer-Pro-II-Naben.html
alu:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22496_Freilaufkoerper-Aluminium-fuer-Pro-II-Naben.html

k.a. ob der preis ok ist, aber normal ist das bei denen ganz ok. ich bestell  da oefter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (1. Juli 2010)

alu pack ich nichmehr an.
son scheiss da 

edit: soo bestellt der quatsch. sollte dann montag hier sein.wird wohl montag abend bisschen später als ich dachte mit dem bike basteln 

danke fatz!


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Juli 2010)

Mitm Alu körper ists lauter


----------



## wildkater (1. Juli 2010)

Mike8 schrieb:


> @tonig. Bitte nicht auslachen, aber was meinst Du mit unterschiedlichen Stufen? Den Regler kann man doch nur On oder Off stellen, oder?


Das Rädchen hinten kann man in 3 verschiedene Stufen stellen. Probiers mal - und sieh Dir evtl. das Manual an...


----------



## Manuel-1989 (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo Forum 

ist es möglich am Sereo die Kind SHock I900 zu fahren?
gibts ja leider nicht mit 34,9mm  gabts da adapter oder irgend sowas in die Richtung?
Hätte so gerne eine absenkbare Sattelstütze..


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Juli 2010)

Jo..klar 
Zuuum Bleistift von USE..:
http://www.use1.eu/5.html


----------



## Freaky-D (3. Juli 2010)

Ja freilich ist das möglich und nur zu empfehlen! Fahr seit Anfang des Jahres ne I950 und will die nieeeee wieder missen!! Bei Go-Cycles gabs damals gleich nen Angebot, Stütze mit Shim dabei, einfach mal gucken, kaufen, glücklich biken!


----------



## Eierheinz (3. Juli 2010)

Ich mal wieder 

Ich habe jetzt eine Durolux SF9 mit 160mm Federweg angeboten bekommen, für sehr kleines Geld.
Allerdings ist der Gabelschaft nur 20,5 cm lang, meine jetzige Gabel hat 22,5 cm Schaftlänge. Demnach wird mein Lenker 2 cm nach unten wandern, aber gleichzeitig steigt die Front, wegen des  "Mehrfederwegs" um ca. 3 cm.

Was denkt ihr könnte der tiefer Lenker ein Nachteil sein?
Eventuell kann ich ja einen steileren Vorbau verwenden, oder?

Was sagt ihr?

Gruß Martin


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Juli 2010)

je tiefer du bist, desto mehr gewicht (was bei den meisten leuten zu wenig ist!) liegt auf dem vrderrad. solange du keine riesige sattelüberhöhung hast würd ich immer die spacer kicken und so tief wie möglich gehen  "macht einen fast schoon selbsverständlichen fehler einfach nen tick besser"


----------



## Eierheinz (4. Juli 2010)

Danke Andy für deine Einschätzung, ich fahre mein 2007er 20" Stereo bei der Markierung 3. Ich habe die Syntace P6.

Habe gemessen, der Vorbau liegt direkt auf dem Oberteil des FSA Orbit Z auf.

Schön dann steht der Durolux ja nichts mehr im Wege, oder doch?


----------



## fatz (4. Juli 2010)

@heinz:
bascht scho. ich hab auch alle spacer ausser den zum steuersatz gehoerigen ausgebaut, als die lyrik
reingekommen ist. irgendwie musst ja halbwegs die geo wieder anpassen. sattel noch etwas vorschieben,
wenn's geht und gut. die kompaktere sitzweise taugt mir deutlich besser als vorher. ich hab dann sogar
noch n 75er vorbau rauf statt des 105ers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eierheinz (4. Juli 2010)

Danke Fatz,

ich habe jetzt meine Recon ausgebaut und alles vermessen, leider ist der Schaft der Durolux doch etwas kurz, er endet etwa 5mm unter der Oberkante  der Vorbauklemmung.
Soll heißen, das Schaftrohr ist 5mm kürzer als die Vorbauklemmung.
Vorbau ist 40mm stark


----------



## fatz (4. Juli 2010)

hast zugriff auf eine drehbank? dann lass dir den konischen spacer vom steuersatz um 4mm runterdrehen.
ich wuerds entweder mit drechselbank und feile machen (ok ist pfusch, hab ich aber dastehen) oder 
in der firma in der lehrwerkstatt fragen.


----------



## Eierheinz (4. Juli 2010)

Danke Fatz, eine gute Idee.
Ist denn der konische Spacer aus Vollmaterial?
Gibt es eventuell eine andere,passende Abdeckung des Steuersatzes?
Also als Ersatz des Reduzierstücks


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Juli 2010)

Ne hab ich auch shon gesucht...Musst wirklich "Custom" machen lassen


----------



## Eierheinz (4. Juli 2010)

Und wenn ich einen kompletten, anderen Steuersatz kaufe?


----------



## Eierheinz (4. Juli 2010)

Also den hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a18554/orbit-zr-reduction-15-1-1-8.html

Allerdings brauche ich ja nur die Reduzierhülse.
Mal FSA anschreiben?


----------



## fatz (5. Juli 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Ist denn der konische Spacer aus Vollmaterial?


keine ahnung. so schwer wie das ding ist wuerd ich ziemlich sicher sagen ja. 
damit kannst eine kuh totwerfen.
edit: 
uups! halt! hab von meinem gesprochen, aber das war 06 noch ein 1 1/8.....


----------



## Eierheinz (5. Juli 2010)

MAhlzeit!

Ich habe jetzt den Steuersatz FSA Orbit ZR Reduction gekauft, hier im Bikemarkt für kleines Geld.
Den konischen Abdeckspacer zu zerflexen habe ich nicht übers Herz gebracht.
Gruß Martin


----------



## fatz (5. Juli 2010)

oder so. ich bin aber meistens eher fuer passend machen zu haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eierheinz (5. Juli 2010)

> oder so. ich bin aber meistens eher fuer passend machen zu haben....



Ich normal auch, aber ich habe keinen Zugang zu Dreh/Fräsmaschinen, deshalb hätte ich die Flex bemühen müssen.
Wahrscheinlich mit zweifelhaftem Erfolg 

Wenn die Durolux verbaut ist, gibt es auch Fotos


----------



## fatz (5. Juli 2010)

flex is nix gut. wenn dann feile und ganz genau nachmessen. sonst belastest das lager ungleich.


----------



## BommelMaster (6. Juli 2010)

nach der 1.ausfahrt bin ich total begeistert.steif klettert gut, super!

farb kombi wird sein: 

grüner umlenkhebel
grüne sattelklemme
grüner steuersatz
grünes schaltauge
weiß grüner sattel

könnt mir das jemand in fotoshop mal einmalen?


----------



## Mike8 (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich  möchte die Standart-Pedalen an meinem Stereo RX 2010 durch Flat-Pedals ersetzen. Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht welche empfehlen. Ich tendiere zurzeit zwischen folgenden Modellen:

NC-17 S-Pro Magnesium; oder

XLC PD-M09

Viele Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Spitfire77 (11. Juli 2010)

Hier mein bestes Stück  so gut wie fertig


----------



## meroli (12. Juli 2010)

Hi Cube Gemeinde,

da ich derzeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen MTB bin war ich am WE auf einer Testveranstaltung und konnte dort auch ein Stereo fahren. Vom Komfort und den Klettereigenschaften war ich schon sehr angetan nur Frage ich mich jetzt noch ob ein Stereo für mich nicht oversized ist. Ich suche eigentlich ein gutes Tourenfully mit Reserven für nen Alpencross. Hauptsächlich fahre ich im Pfälzer Wald wobei man hier auch schon recht anspruchsvolle Trails findet die mit dem Stereo echt traumhaft waren. Ich fahre allerdings auch per Bike zum Pfälzerwald und so kommen je nach Tour auch mal 30 oder 40 Km Radwege dazu und die Tour kann schnell mal die 100 Km Marke erreichen. Wie gesagt im Wald war das Stereo ein geniales Gerät aber ist es auch was auf langen Touren?

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitfire77 (12. Juli 2010)

@meroli

also ich bin mit der jetztigen ausstattung sehr zufrieden und finde das bike absolut tourentauglich  was ich in deinem fall vielleicht ändern würde wären die reifen.da würde ich smart sam evo in 2.1 vorschlagen.die sind vielleicht nen tick besser was touren angeht wie die fat albert.
anasonten ist das bike meiner meinung sehr zu empfehlen 
hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

greez Roman


----------



## fatz (12. Juli 2010)

@meroli:
das stereo ist n gutes gefaehrt, auch fuer deinen einsatz. wenn du dich an die fetten alberts
auf teer nicht gewoehnen kannst, kannst du ja auch andere reifen aufziehen. smart sam
finde ich jetzt allerdings sehr schmalbruestig damit nimmst du dem rad sein potential und
kannst gleich ein hardtail fahren. eher sowas wie einen nobby nick 2.4 (evtl. nur hinten).
fuer die asphaltstrecken kannst auch ein wenig haerter aufpumpen, das macht einiges aus.

ich fahr im moment muddy mary vorn und fat albert hinten. die marie mit ihrer klebrigen
gummimischung zieht aufm radweg ganz gut leistung weg, aber das verbuch ich unter 
training. dafuer muss ich auf dem trail keine kompromisse machen.


----------



## Eierheinz (12. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit Fatz, Andy und alle Anderen 

Die Durolux ist nun verbaut und entsprechend der hier im Forum erwähnten Tuningmaßnahmen, getuned.
Nun wo der Hobel so in meinem Wohnzimmer steht, mache ich mir so meine gedanken ob ne 160 Gabel nicht etwas zuviel des Guten ist.
Deshalb an Fatz und Andy, bei euch weiß ich das ihr auch 160`er fahrt, habt ihr keine Bange das da irgendwas abbricht oder verbiegt?

Wenn ihr jetz "Nö" sagt, bin ich beruhigter, denn ich werde das Stereo sicher nicht so oft wie ihr in den Alpen strapazieren 

Gruß Martin


----------



## fatz (12. Juli 2010)

also ich fahr die lyrik jetzt seit herbst und nehm durchaus keine ruecksicht auf die karre. bis 
jetzt ist alles in bester ordnung. hab mir gestern erst n richtigen hammer von trail gegeben....

die angst, dass was kaputt geht hatte ich eher vorher. das was ich mit dem bike so gemacht
hab war fuer meine alte gabel schon eher am limit.

der andi faehrt uebrigens eine 150er gabel. aber mehr braucht er da im flachland auch nicht


----------



## Eierheinz (12. Juli 2010)

Danke


----------



## Cortina (12. Juli 2010)

meroli schrieb:


> Hi Cube Gemeinde,
> ...ich suche eigentlich ein gutes Tourenfully mit Reserven für nen Alpencross. Hauptsächlich fahre ich im Pfälzer Wald wobei man hier auch schon recht anspruchsvolle Trails findet die mit dem Stereo echt traumhaft waren...



Hallo meroli,

habe mir letztes Jahr das AMS Pro gekauft und ganz schnell gemerkt dass 100mm Federweg so gut wie nix ist 
Nach dem gravierenden Fehler ein Stereo probezufahren habe ich mir vor kurzem eben genau dieses zugelegt.
Klettern mit der der absenkbaren FOX geht perfekt und ich finde die nicht ganz so extrem sportliche Sitzweise auf dem Stereo super.
Habe auch mit den FatAlbert auf Asphalt keine wirklichen Probleme.
Hast Du keinen Händler in der Nähe bei dem Du das Bike mal etwas länger probefahren kannst? Wenn wir z.B. nach Jesolo an den Strand fahren sind das jeweils 32km, also hin und zurück 64km und das ist auf Asphalt absolut kein Problem.

Grüße
Guido

PS: Außerdem ist das "DER Cube Stereo Thread" hier wird Dir keiner vom Stereo abraten


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> der andi faehrt uebrigens eine 150er gabel. aber mehr braucht er da im flachland auch nicht



Dreckspatz elender Du wärst überrascht was man im "flachland" alles anstellen kann  Ausserdem bin ich ja jetzt auch noch ne cross country pussy  - und die können bergab bekanntlich eh nix (oder so) 
Ausserdem. Lieber 150 potente Fox milimeter als so komische 160 durchrauschende rock shox grütze  (jaja, keien diskusion, weder zur aussage noch zum technischen hintergrund zu eben der! irgend nen dummen spruch muss ich ja auch nachziehn..)

So und jetzt nooch EIN wort zur haltbarkeit. : Hält

Aus vorbei...ich hab bei dem teil absolut null bedenken..das wird auch zum problem...mit nem neuen rahmen, weil der alte aus altersschwäche reißt wär mir grholfen aber das ding hält und hält und hält...Sowas von Panzer!

Und wegen den reifen: Wenn jetzt noch einer hier die diskussion um den überbewerteten rollwiederstand starteet, grig ich plaque! Wer mehr rollwiderstand hat, bringt mhr leistung. wem die aussage net lanngt, unds nicht wie "wir" unter trainingseffekt verbuchen kann, soll sich von mir aus nen Schwalbe marathon mit pannenschutzkarkasse (man weiss ja nie bei den steinischhen trails) draufmachen - aus. Ich bin übrigens immer noch vollkommmen vom RoRo begeistert! Seitenhalt ist verhältnismäßig ein traum. Die kontrollierbrkeit beim bremsen wäre mein einziger kritikpunkt.


----------



## fatz (12. Juli 2010)

der trail gestern waer auch was fuer dich gewesen. war gut am werken. 150er puls beim runterfahren.

ich fahr die lyrik uebrigens genau deshalb, weil sie eben nicht durchrauscht. 

im moment isse zwar wegen muffenssausen aeh! buchsenwackeln eingeschickt, aber die 55eta,
die mir mein haendler geliehen hat, ist definitiv schlechter: zu progressiv (rauscht durch und bockt dann)
und dausserdem ist sie fast 400g schwerer.


----------



## Rotti84 (12. Juli 2010)

Hi,

weiss jemand wann die 2011er stereos rauskommen bzw. wie die ausschaun werden?

Gruß

P.S. welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei 1,79m und 83cm Schrittlänge nehmen? 18" oder!?


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Juli 2010)

nach der Eurobike sind sie orderbar, bis sie da sind is wohl wieder märz oder wenns so wie die letzten jahre läuft eher mai, juni.. Wie sie aussehen weisst du ebenfalls kurz vor der eeurobike und ja, 18". nix anderes bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (12. Juli 2010)

danke für die antwort... aber noch was, kann man die steuerrohrspacer eigentlich durch "normale" spacer ersetzen? 

gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2010)

Den konischen nicht. Der ist dazu da, dass der Steuersatz nicht falsch belastet wird.. Insofern ist der leider ein muss. - zumindest wenn du den steuersatz nicht tauschst


----------



## Rotti84 (13. Juli 2010)

Achso, aber wenn ich den steruersatz tausche dann gehts?! was für einen steuersatz brauche ich da?


----------



## Rotti84 (13. Juli 2010)

Und noch was, hat das stereo die ISCG Aufnahme für z.b die hammerschmidt kurbel?


----------



## nullstein (13. Juli 2010)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> Und noch was, hat das stereo die ISCG Aufnahme für z.b die hammerschmidt kurbel?



Nein.


----------



## pedale3 (13. Juli 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte sich hier nicht jemand eine weichere Feder für seine Fox Vanilla RL kaufen?
> ...was ist daraus geworden? Wie war der Umbau?
> ...und, wie fährt es sich?
> ...



...hab am letzten wochenden die "lila" Feder verbaut und ausprobiert: ist deutlich besser!

Nicht mehr so unharmonisch zum Hinterbau und nicht mehr so "bockig". Trotz weicher Feder ist noch ne Menge Reserve fürs Grobe vorhanden.

Derzeit wurmt mich am Stereo noch, das es sich im Vergleich zum Nerve so träge anfühlt. Dabei ists STEREO nur ca. 700g schwerer als das AM, das kanns ja anfürsich nicht ausmachen.


----------



## alphatier119 (13. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich habe mir vor kurzem das 2010er Stereo gekauft und festgestellt, das der Dämpfer bei Lockout nicht wirklich Bretthart ist. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass dies bei dem Testbike, dass ich hatte anders war. Ich habe den Schrauber aus dem Radladen schon drauf angesprochen, doch der meinte das sei normal. Ist das wirklich so oder woran liegt das??

Viele Grüße 
Andi


----------



## Cortina (13. Juli 2010)

alphatier119 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich habe mir vor kurzem das 2010er Stereo gekauft und festgestellt, das der Dämpfer bei Lockout nicht wirklich Bretthart ist. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass dies bei dem Testbike, dass ich hatte anders war. Ich habe den Schrauber aus dem Radladen schon drauf angesprochen, doch der meinte das sei normal. Ist das wirklich so oder woran liegt das??
> 
> ...



Servus Andi,

das liegt am nicht vorhandenen Lockout Hebel 
Such mal nach Propedal Hebel, dann wirst Du fündig 
Schau mal nach ob der auf 1, 2 oder 3 steht, eventl. stand der am Testbike auf 3 mit etwas mehr Druck im Dämpfer und dadurch kam es Dir so vor als ob er blockiert. Mehr Tipps gibts nicht. 

Grüße
Guido

PS: Dachte am Anfang auch meiner sei defekt


----------



## fatz (13. Juli 2010)

nochwas zum losdenken: propedal ist kein lockout (den willst du gar nicht!!!) sonder eine sog. plattform (ausloeseschwelle).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freaky-D (13. Juli 2010)

Tach Leutz!

Mal ne Frage zu den LRS. Was fahrt ihr, auÃer den StandardsystemLRS fÃ¼r welche aufm Stereo?
HAb seit nem Sturz gestern, ne Acht im Vorderrad und falls diese sich nicht wieder richten lÃ¤sst, ist nicht viel und Fragen kost ja bekanntlich nix ;-) , will ich die Chance mal nutzen und mir einen neuen LRS spendieren. Soll dann aber auch nicht mehr als 400â¬ kosten...
Will jetzt hier keine LR-Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, sondern einfach nur mal hÃ¶ren was ihr so fÃ¼r LRS am Stereo fahrt!!!!

Was taugen die XT Naben eigentlich so?

Danke fÃ¼r anregende Antworten!

greetzz Freaky


----------



## Sgt.Green (13. Juli 2010)

Kann mir einer von euch mal die Daten der Lager geben die für einen kompletten Lagertausch am Stereo notwendig sind?  (außer Steuersatz natürlich )

Einige von euch haben doch schon einen Lagerwechsel selbst gemacht und können mir sicher helfen

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Cortina (13. Juli 2010)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> Tach Leutz!
> 
> Mal ne Frage zu den LRS. Was fahrt ihr, außer den StandardsystemLRS für welche aufm Stereo?
> Was taugen die XT Naben eigentlich so?
> Danke für anregende Antworten! greetzz Freaky



Hi Freaky,

fahre den standard DT Swiss 1600 LRS und bin damit sehr zufrieden. 
Was ich mir danach kaufen würde, entweder wieder DT Swiss oder mal bei Mavic umschauen ABER definitiv kein XT, den haben mehrere Bekannte und nur Ärger damit.
Kommt halt auch darauf an ob Du mehr softer oder eher "fatzmäßig" (sorry )
unterwegs bist.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Freaky-D (13. Juli 2010)

Naja an unsern guten Fatz komm ich wohl nicht dran, aber robust müssen die Naben schon sein! Hab jetzt die XRC 180 drauf und hatte noch nie Probl mit denen. Die Naben halten seit fast 5000km ohne das ich iwas dran gemacht hab...


----------



## fatz (13. Juli 2010)

he jungs, danke fuer die bluemchen, aber erstens bin ich hier nicht der einzige, der sein stereo mal
versucht ans limit zu bringen und zweitens bin ich jetzt nun auch wieder nicht *so* wild drauf.

zum thema xt: 
ich hab die dinger seit anfang an drin. mittlerweile durch den gabelumbau nur noch hinten
und eigentlich keinen aerger damit. was aber gewaltig nervt, sind die konuslager. 2mal im jahr aufmachen
abschmieren, zusammenfummeln, kugeln am boden suchen, fertig zusammenfummeln und das lagerspiel
einstellen. das hast mit einer industriegelagerten nabe einfach nicht. die faehrst du einfach bis die 
lager im a sind und baust dann fuern 20er neue ein. 1/10 der arbeit...
ausserdem sind die xt's so schwer, dass du damit eine kuh totwerfen kannst.
wuerde mal nach dt oder sun-ringle naben schauen.

was ich immer noch gut finde sind meine felgen: sun sos. relativ leicht ~530g nicht teuer (35.-?) und 
bis dato keinen aerger damit. ich hab sofort zugeschlagen, als mir mein haendler zur neuen gabel ein
vorderrad mit der sun-felge und einer fusion-nabe angeboten hat.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2010)

XT Naben sind das hinterletzte, wobei die noch mehr können als die anderen (ausser xtr) shimpanos naben!

DT 440 sind ein Traum  Laufen buuuutterweich, sind sowas von stabil und du kannst inkl. freilauf und dem restlichen zeug alles ganz einfach in ein paar minuten servicen. Echt fett! Wäre dann im übrigen die Fatz version, und die is nicht leicht..


_AW: DER Cube Stereo Thread - Teil 1
nochwas zum losdenken: propedal ist kein lockout (den willst du gar nicht!!!) sonder eine sog. plattform (ausloeseschwelle). 
_


Hast jetzt aber schön gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitfire77 (13. Juli 2010)

@Freaky-D
fahre Mavic Crossmax LRS und bin absolut zufrieden damit.
wie auch sonst bei Mavic 

Greez Roman


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Juli 2010)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiss jemand wann die 2011er stereos rauskommen bzw. wie die ausschaun werden?
> 
> ...




hi

ich bin 1,83 mit 83cm schrittlänge.

ich hab den 18"er Rahmen.

hab mir lange den kopf zuerbrochen. weil die oberrohrlänge 58cm beträgt.

ich komme damit perfekt zurecht,e es sieht von der seite schaut im schaufenster sieht es etwas klein aus. ich muss aber sagen wenn ich draufsitze passts perfekt. klar, eine leicht gekröpfte sattelstütze ist hier schon ein muss, gibts aber von scott.

vom fahrverhalten bergab passts perfekt ,und steigt auch gut bergauf, fährt sich echt gut.

wenn du aber vorhast, lange lange touren zu fahren, und wirklich auf zeit bergaufzufahren. dann das größere. bist du eher genuss radler mit lust bergab, dann das kleinere


----------



## Rotti84 (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich denke das 18" passt mir wie angegossen.... endlich mal ein rahmen der mir wirklich passt... habe schon mehrere hersteller ausprobiert und bei diversen bikes immer zwischen M und L geschaut aber es passt keines so gut wie das stereo... jetzt ist nur die frage stereo SE oder stereo The One...  hab ich hier schon einen thread aufgemacht wo meine bedenken drin stehen..vielleicht kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472748

gruß


----------



## mac71 (14. Juli 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch mal die Daten der Lager geben die für einen kompletten Lagertausch am Stereo notwendig sind?  (außer Steuersatz natürlich )
> 
> Einige von euch haben doch schon einen Lagerwechsel selbst gemacht und können mir sicher helfen
> 
> ...



guckst du hier:


Route66 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Der Vollständigkeit halber eine Ergänzung dazu:
> ...


----------



## Rotti84 (14. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand am Stereo das VRO System von Syntace dran?

Gruß


----------



## Sgt.Green (14. Juli 2010)

mac71 schrieb:


> guckst du hier:



Danke Schön!
Jetzt wäre nur noch nett wenn mir jemmand sagt welche ich mehr mals brauche.

...Ich würds gern selbst nachgucken aber aufgrund des Schlüsselbeinbruchs ist das zur Zeit leider nicht drinn.


Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## fatz (14. Juli 2010)

du brauchst alle 2mal, ausser die im rahmen fuer den umlenker. die sind doppelt drin, also 4.


----------



## Rotti84 (14. Juli 2010)

Weiss jemand wo ich das stereo the one in schwarz herbekomme?


----------



## dusi__ (14. Juli 2010)

cube händler


----------



## XantoR (14. Juli 2010)

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/produkt/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/vollgefedert/cube-stereo-theone

probiers mal dort, vielleicht haben die noch was auf lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (14. Juli 2010)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo ich das stereo the one in schwarz herbekomme?



ruf mal den chiemgau-biking in bernau an. der hatte glaub ich neulich noch 
stereos drinstehen. welche weiss ich aber nicht.


----------



## rODAHn (14. Juli 2010)

www.fun-corner.de

...oder einfach nach Hameln fahren....


----------



## Sgt.Green (14. Juli 2010)

Welche Lager von der Liste da oben sind denn die für den Umlenker?
Sprich: welche baruche ich 4-mal ?

Danke ürigens erstmal


----------



## fatz (14. Juli 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Welche Lager von der Liste da oben sind denn die für den Umlenker?
> Sprich: welche baruche ich 4-mal ?


hab's grad nicht im kopf, aber schau doch selber mal in den cube-lager-thread. da steht's irgendwo.



rODAHn schrieb:


> ...oder einfach nach Hameln fahren....


is ja nur mal ums eck von MUC...


----------



## phibi (14. Juli 2010)

Hallöhchen! 

Da grad das Thema Lagertausch angesprochen wurde und dieser ja auf kurz oder lang auch bei meinem 2010er Modell mal vorzunehmen ist, würde ich gern mal wissen, ob da jemand schon die Bezeichnungen aller notwendigen Lager in Erfahrung bringen konnte. Die von den Modellen vor 2009 dürften ja vielleicht nicht mehr identisch sein mit den der heutigen Modelle, oder? Zumindest wurde ja der Rahmen und die Geometrie entscheidend verändert, daher vielleicht auch die Lager??

Wäre nett, wenn dazu jemand mal ne Auflistung machen könnte, da würd ich mich schon mal vorsorglich mit den notwendigen Teilen eindecken. Meistens tritt ein Defekt ja dann auf, wenn man's gerade gar nicht braucht oder man ausgerechnet auch keine Ersatzteile in Reichweite hat.

Ciaoi


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juli 2010)

Unterschied von 09 zu 10 gibts denk ich keine. höchstens von 08 und früher zum aktuellen, also von 09 an.


----------



## phibi (14. Juli 2010)

Genau deswegen frag ich an, hab bis jetzt immer nur die Lagerbezeichnungen für die 2008er Modelle finden können. Vermute aber eben auch, dass sich diese von denen im 2009/ 2010er Modell unterscheiden werden.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juli 2010)

Hatte VON, und nicht vor 2009 gelesen, sorry.


----------



## phibi (14. Juli 2010)

kein Problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (14. Juli 2010)

Hatte jemand mit seinem Stereo 2010 schon ein Lagerproblem?

Gruß


----------



## phibi (15. Juli 2010)

Lagerproblem nur insoweit, als dass die Befestigungsschraube des Hauptlagers auf der Kettenblatt-Seite sich unbemerkt gelockert und selbstständig ein Stück herausgedreht hat. Scheinbar war hier bei der Montage die Schraubensicherung nicht richtig angebracht.   

Weiter musste ich auf der Suche nach einem mysteriösen Klicken und Knistern, das nur beim Bergauffahren in niedrigen Gängen auftritt, die Horst-Link Lager nachziehen, diese hatten sich ebenfalls gelockert. 

Das Problem mit dem "Knistern" ist leider immer noch. Auszuschließen wären bereits Dämpferbefestigung (-> ist korrekt angezogen), Kettenblatt-Schrauben (-> korrekt angezogen, Gewinde gefettet), Pedale/ Pedalachsen (-> korrekt angezogen, alles gefettet, auch bereits andere Pedale montiert), Sattelstütze und Sattelbefestigung (-> gesäubert, gefettet) und das Innenlager (-> gesäubert, gefettet, korrekt angezogen). Weiß mir da momentan erstmal keinen Rat, worans noch liegen kann.... 

Vielleicht ists ja ein Lagerproblem.... Aber nach rund 1000 km?? 

Vielleicht hat von euch ja noch jemand ne Idee??


----------



## dusi__ (15. Juli 2010)

so! nach 2 wochen sind se endlich da! die ersatzteile für mein liebes fahrrad...hat ja nich so lange gedauert ....*ironie aus* 

 könnt kotzen

heut abend beginnt dann die lustige bastelstunde.

muss ich etwas besonderes beachten wenn ich den freilauf wechsle vonner hope 2?

oder beim kettenblätter wechseln? (ich werd auch direkt mal das innenlager rausnehmen und neu fetten denke ich)


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juli 2010)

Mach auf die kettenbölattschrauben ruhig n bissle fett. dann musst sie zwar nach nen paar kilometern mal nachziehn, aber du bekommst sie wenigstens wieder auf..

@phibi: ich glaub nicht dass irgendein lager den geist aufgegeben hat. du könntest mal alle lager aufmachen, sauber machen, bolzen fetten, wieder schraubensicherung, drehmoment, fertig. das hilft als wunder. aber wenns nicht wirklich schlimm is, dann würd ichs grad knacken lassen. du bekommst unter garantie irgendwann in den nächsten 1000, 2000km wieder diverse geräusche ich habs aufgegeben und dreh lieber die musik lauter oder red mehr mit den mitfahrern..


----------



## fatz (15. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> du bekommst unter garantie irgendwann in den nächsten 1000, 2000km wieder diverse geräusche


meine kiste ist ruhig. das einzige was mal geknackt hat war kuerzlich das rechte pedal. da 
war aber die verschraubung furztrocken. hab's jetzt mit loctite243 montiert. mal schaun....


----------



## Bymike (15. Juli 2010)

Andi, wenn das geknarze aber so laut ist, dass man deinen Mitfahrer schon gar nicht mehr versteht, dann ist's ja auch blöd 
bei mir ist zum glück noch Ruhe. Lediglich das tretlager hat sich nach den ersten Kilometern mal gelockert.

In 3 Wochen rumpel ich mal wieder am Lago rum, vielleicht fängts ja dann an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (15. Juli 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren welche Rahmengröße ihr bei welcher Körpergröße/Schrittlänge beim Stereo 2010 habt?

Gruß


----------



## Flooho (15. Juli 2010)

Servus,

war heute mit meinem Stereo auf Tour, nach nem schönen Trail war mir die Kette vorne vom mittleren auf das kleine Kettenblatt gesprungen. Beim antreten am Gegenhang hab ich mir einen Zahn am kleinen Blatt abgebrochen, dabei hat sich wohl ein Kettenglied aufgebogen, denn kurz darauf ist mir die Kette gerissen. 
Hatte kein Kettenschloss hab also ein Glied rausgenommen, damit die Enden Zusammenpassen, dann die Enden zusammengefügt und den Niet wieder reingepresst. Hat aber nich gehalten also wenig später gleiches Spiel nochmal.

So, mir fehlen jetzt also 4 Glider und ein Zahn. Außerdem trau ich der Verbindung an der Kette nicht so richtig. Sollte ich ne neue Kette besorgen, also auch wegen der Länge? Wie kann man die Kettenenden zuverlässiger verbinden?

Danke schonmal  

gruß Flo


----------



## JuergenM. (15. Juli 2010)

Wie sich dass Anhört hast du wohl versucht den alten Niet zu verwenden!! Dass kann nicht funktionieren. Wer Nieten möchte sollte immer welche dabei haben oder eben ein Schloss.
Für vorne würde ich einen neuen 22er Kranz kaufen, kostet nicht die Welt und wenn die Kette nicht zu kurz wurde, nochmal verwenden.


----------



## dusi__ (16. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mach auf die kettenbölattschrauben ruhig n bissle fett. dann musst sie zwar nach nen paar kilometern mal nachziehn, aber du bekommst sie wenigstens wieder auf..


 

das hat sich  der vorbesitzer des bikes wohl nicht gedacht. bekam gestern abend eine schraube nicht raus weil der nette mensch auf die idee kam einfach mal das gewinde der schraube durchzudrehen... 

nu muss ich mal sehen wo ich sone schraube herbekomm. gibts die auch einzeln zu kaufen?

naja ich fahr erstma zum fahrradhändler meines vertrauens und mache große kulleraugen


----------



## fatz (16. Juli 2010)

@flo:
niete wieder reindruecken funzt, wie schon geschrieben, ned. kettenlaenge sollte passen.
wenn die kette noch halbwegs neu ist:
kauf die eine neue kette und zwei sram kettenschloesser. dann zwackst du von der neuen
genug ab (ist eh immer zu lang), dass die alte damit wieder die richtige laenge hat und baust 
das stueck mit den kettenschloessern ein.
wenn nicht:
neue einbauen. 

ich fahr immer sramketten (sind weder teuer noch schlechter als shimpanso) und steck 
die alten kettenschloesser in ruecksack. zum flicken sind die noch gut genug.

ob du ein neues kettenblatt brauchst siehst du dann. das die kette mal runterhuepft, wenn's
gescheit schuettelt ist normal. muss man halt aufpassen beim wiederlostreten.


----------



## Flooho (16. Juli 2010)

werde ich wohl so machen. Neue Kette kaufen und davon ein paar Glieder rübermachen. Die vorhandene Kette is grade mal 4monate Alt. Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 8-11 fach Ketten und welche brauche ich?


----------



## fatz (16. Juli 2010)

Flooho schrieb:


> Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 8-11 fach Ketten und welche brauche ich?


oha! das  solltest du allerdings vor dem kauf wissen.
unterschied ist die breite. bis 8fach sind alle ketten gleich breit (von omaraedern
mal abgesehen). dh. da blieb der abstand der ritzel gleich und die kassetten 
wurden breiter. da das irgendwann nimmer ging, blieb seit 8fach die kassettenbreite 
gleich und es kam immer noch ein ritzel dazu. was heisst, der abstand wurde kleiner.

kurz:
du brauchst eine 9fach kette und ebensolche kettenschloesser


wenn die kette 4 monate alt ist solltest du mal mit einer kettenlehre nachmessen 
(lassen). wenn du viel faehrst kann die schon ziemlich runter sein.


----------



## Bymike (16. Juli 2010)

Ich weis nur grad nicht, wo das Problem mit den alten Nietstiften ist. Hatte nach nem Kettenriss einfach den alten Niet wieder eingepresst und das hält bombig!


----------



## fatz (16. Juli 2010)

dann hast einfach glueck gehabt. ich hab das schon mehrmals probiert und es ist mir 
eigentlich immer der rand des stifts, der die kettenlasche haelt teilweise abgebroeselt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @flo:
> 
> ich fahr immer sramketten (sind weder teuer noch schlechter als shimpanso) und steck
> die alten kettenschloesser in ruecksack. zum flicken sind die noch gut genug.




Hachjaaaa.....wir sollten mal fahren gehn! Manchmal hast du das was ich mir bei den fragen denke einfach schon geschrieben..weitermachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (16. Juli 2010)

Ihr zwei...


----------



## fatz (16. Juli 2010)

ja??


----------



## fatz (16. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hachjaaaa.....wir sollten mal fahren gehn!


jo! hab gestern erst daran gedacht als ich mit zwei freunden in thiersee war.
hammerheiss, hammerschwuel, hammertrail, hammergewitter. mehr hammer und mehr 
nass ging ned, aber schoen wars.


> Manchmal hast du das was ich mir bei den fragen denke einfach schon geschrieben..weitermachen!


ja mei, da musst halt schneller sein.


----------



## derAndre (16. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage. An meinem Stereo 2009er habe ich "Spiel" im Hinterbau. Soll heißen wenn das Fahrrad steht und ich leicht den Sattel anhebe, verspüre einen kleines klick im Bike bevor das Hinterrad vom Boden anhebt. Das rührt wohl von irgendeinem Lager her. Wie dringend sollte/muss ich herausfinden welches Lager das ist und es dann Lager tauschen? Und sind die Lager ein Garantiefall nach weniger als einem Jahr und ca 1.000 max 1.500 Trailkilometern? Welche Folgeschäden können entstehen, wenn ich das Lager nicht gleich tausche?

Vielen Dank vorab
der André


----------



## wildkater (16. Juli 2010)

@derAndre:
Lager sind eine Schwachstelle bei den CUBES.
Schnell zum Händler bringen, der weiß um die Problematik und sollte das Ganze auf Kulanz beheben. Bei mir war's letztes Jahr so


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juli 2010)

Bla bla...Mein rad drauf, dass es die dämpferbuchse is  also kein ding, eine sache von 5 min, 10 euro und fertig. lang mal an den übergang rahmen/Dämpfer..ich wette daher kommt das spiel  Ich kanns langsam nichmehr hören, das mit dem "problem"

Die dämpferbuchse wird dir übrigens immer wieder ausschlagen - ist aber ganz normal und nicht weiter tragisch. Wie schnell das passiert hängt immer vom hinterbau ab - beim stereo recht schnell. hab aber nen kumpel mit nem c´dale rize, wos auch net besser is..in sofern. Und bei dieser art von spiel kannst dir ruhig zeit lassen. Ist kein problem damit zu fahren. Solltest du halt nicht ewig, weil du dir sonst den dämpfer verhunzen kannst.
Und nochwas: Mit der zeit wird dich das schicksal ereilen, dass die schraube nicht mehr 100%ig ist.. Auch das ist leider normal und führt zum selben beschriebenen ergebnis. Aber bis dahin hast nooch zeit


Noch fragen?


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (17. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Bla bla...Mein rad drauf, dass es die dämpferbuchse is  also kein ding, eine sache von 5 min, 10 euro und fertig. lang mal an den übergang rahmen/Dämpfer..ich wette daher kommt das spiel  Ich kanns langsam nichmehr hören, das mit dem "problem"
> 
> 
> Und nochwas: Mit der zeit wird dich das schicksal ereilen, dass die schraube nicht mehr 100%ig ist.. Auch das ist leider normal und führt zum selben beschriebenen ergebnis. Aber bis dahin hast nooch zeit
> ...



yepp, typische Geräusche einer ausgenudelten Dämpferbuchse.

Welche Schraube @Andi?


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Juli 2010)

Die Dämpferschraube an der aufnahme am Rahmen. Also die, die rahmen und dämpfer "zusammenhält"...Bei der trägt sich mit der zeit scheinbar auch s material n wenig ab (oder was auch immer) und der effekt ist der selbe, wie bei ner ausgeschlagenen dämpferbuchse.


----------



## fatz (17. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mein rad drauf, dass es die dämpferbuchse is


ok. dieses eine mal warst du schneller.....

@andre:
stell mal den fuss auf die kettenstrebe, dass das hinterrad nicht abheben kann, heb
am sattel an und fass dabei an die daempferbuchsen. da kannst ganz leicht spueren, 
welche es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (17. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank an alle. Werd das asap checken. Das das passiert ist mir klar und ich denke kein Fully kann sich davon gänzlich frei machen. So wie ich das Baby beanspruche wundert mich das ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.


----------



## Rotti84 (18. Juli 2010)

mein neues: (Stereo SE mit the one bremse)


----------



## ThunderRoad (18. Juli 2010)

Hübsch 
Aber was willst Du denn mit den Einkaufsradl-Pedalen? 
Meins wurde mit Klickpedalen geliefert (dafür gabs 2009 noch kein Muddy-Board serienmäßig).


----------



## Rotti84 (18. Juli 2010)

Ich hab dafür nen deuter superbike exp18 dazu bekommen...die pedale kommen noch weg


----------



## Cortina (19. Juli 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage. An meinem Stereo 2009er habe ich "Spiel" im Hinterbau. Soll heißen wenn das Fahrrad steht und ich leicht den Sattel anhebe, verspüre einen kleines klick im Bike bevor das Hinterrad vom Boden anhebt. Das rührt wohl von irgendeinem Lager her. Wie dringend sollte/muss ich herausfinden welches Lager das ist und es dann Lager tauschen? Und sind die Lager ein Garantiefall nach weniger als einem Jahr und ca 1.000 max 1.500 Trailkilometern? Welche Folgeschäden können entstehen, wenn ich das Lager nicht gleich tausche?
> 
> Vielen Dank vorab
> der André



Servus André,

hatte ich bei mir bei der letzten Tour auch bemerkt, Stereo ist aber noch zu neu für ein ausgeschlagenes Lager.
Zu Hause dann Schraube raus, saubergemacht, sah Tip Top aus, Loctite 243 drauf und mit 12Nm wie vorgegeben wieder angezogen, seit dem ist Ruhe, hatte sich wahrscheinlich nur die Schraube gelockert.
Solange es sich bewegt und nicht wie zerbröselt aussieht wird gefahren und nichts getauscht 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## derAndre (19. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Servus André,
> 
> hatte ich bei mir bei der letzten Tour auch bemerkt, Stereo ist aber noch zu neu für ein ausgeschlagenes Lager.
> Zu Hause dann Schraube raus, subergemacht, sah Tip Top aus, Loctite 243 drauf und mit 12Nm wie vorgegeben wieder angezogen, seit dem ist Ruhe, hatte sich wahrscheinlich nur die Schraube gelockert.
> ...



Ok danke, dann check ich das auch mal. Sicher ist das es die untere Dämpferaufnahme ist, wie von Fatz und Andi vermutet. Hab nur leider weder Loctide noch einen Drehmontschlüssel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (19. Juli 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hab nur leider weder Loctide noch einen Drehmontschlüssel.


loctite kriegst im werkzeugladen oder vermutlich sogar im baumarkt. sollt man
eh daheim haben.
drehmomentschluessel brauchst dafuer nun wirklich nicht. im zweifel eher ein
bissi weniger fest anziehen. mit der hand neigt man dazu zu fest anzuziehen.
wenn loctite drauf ist, geht's normal eh nicht von allein auf.


----------



## Cortina (19. Juli 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ok danke, dann check ich das auch mal. Sicher ist das es die untere Dämpferaufnahme ist, wie von Fatz und Andi vermutet. Hab nur leider weder Loctide noch einen Drehmontschlüssel.



Beides sollte man sich bei einem Fully schon zulegen und immer zu Hause haben (oder den Schrauber direkt um die Ecke) 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Cortina (19. Juli 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> loctite kriegst im werkzeugladen oder vermutlich sogar im baumarkt. sollt man
> eh daheim haben.
> drehmomentschluessel brauchst dafuer nun wirklich nicht. im zweifel eher ein
> bissi weniger fest anziehen. mit der hand neigt man dazu zu fest anzuziehen.
> wenn loctite drauf ist, geht's normal eh nicht von allein auf.



*lol*
Ok warst schneller, aber da bei mir nach fest immer ab kam, ist ein Drehmo nicht schlecht

Guido


----------



## fatz (19. Juli 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> aber da bei mir nach fest immer ab kam,


das problem ist, dass nach ab meist ganz viel arbeit kommt....

aber fuer eine daempferschraube geht's auch ohne, wenn man nicht grad ein 
absoluter grobmotoriker ist. hab mir das ding eher fuer den vorbaukrams gekauft.


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Juli 2010)

Solange du keine scott schrauben am hinterbau hast und keinen easton vorbau kann man nicht all zu viel verhunzen.. Bin ich froh, dass ich das ganze sortiment an werkzeug eines radladens zur verfügung hab


----------



## slmslvn (19. Juli 2010)

Bin jetz auch ein Stereo-Typ  Wahnsinns Wortwitz!
Fahrwerk ist noch nicht optimal (bin noch am einstellen), aber sonst 
Fotos kommen bei Gelegenheit.. 
Gestern wieder kleine Runde durch den Wald gedreht, echt Top das Ding!
Was ich allerdings das allerletzte finde sind die scheiss "französischen" Ventile.. Das geht mal gar nicht! Das erste was ich an dem Rad ändern werde..

Gruß


----------



## fatz (19. Juli 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings das allerletzte finde sind die scheiss "französischen" Ventile..


warum? find die ok. sind nicht so klobig wie die autodinger.


----------



## slmslvn (19. Juli 2010)

Habe 3 verschiedene Pumpen zu Hause und bekomme mit keiner da anständig was rein, geschweige denn das ich sehen kann wieviel drin ist. Bei den Autoventilen funktionieren alle 3 Pumpen super und abgesehen davon kann man auch anner Tanke nachpumpen.. (komm am Anfang meiner Heimstrecke da immer vorbei und habs am alten Bike dann da immer kontrolliert..).

Und der einzige Vorteil der Dinger ist eigentlich nur das sie Hochdruck geeignet sind und das braucht man am MTB ja eigentlich nicht.. Achso.. und vllt noch n paar Gramm leichter 

Naja.. Ist aber auch kein Weltuntergang


----------



## fatz (19. Juli 2010)

probier's mal mit der:
http://www.roseversand.de/zubehoer/...reme-airik.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=382

klein, leicht, gut und (fast) billiger als neue schlaeuche. hat sogar n adapter fuer autoventile dabei.
hab das ding schon laenger und ist 100% ok. wieviel drin ist musst du eh mit dem daumen schauen.


----------



## Unze77 (19. Juli 2010)

Ich weis zwar nicht was du an deinem Stereo für Felgen dran hast, aber es kann sein daß da die Löcher zu klein sind für die Autoventiele. Dann mußt erst die Felgen aufbohren und da mußt peniebel drauf achten, daß dir da kein Span irgendwo hinfällt, wo er nicht hin soll, sonnst sind deine neuen Schläuche gleich wieder Geschichte. Also lieber ne anständige Pumpe gekauft, die kannst immer brauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (19. Juli 2010)

Habt ihr am stereo eine rahmenschutzfolie dran? wenn ja, welche und wo habt ihr die bestellt?

gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Juli 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Ich weis zwar nicht was du an deinem Stereo für Felgen dran hast, aber es kann sein daß da die Löcher zu klein sind für die Autoventiele. Dann mußt erst die Felgen aufbohren und da mußt peniebel drauf achten, daß dir da kein Span irgendwo hinfällt, wo er nicht hin soll, sonnst sind deine neuen Schläuche gleich wieder Geschichte. Also lieber ne anständige Pumpe gekauft, die kannst immer brauchen.



Na, wenn irgendwo späne sein sollten, dann unterm felgenband. aber selbst da nich wirklich... Is ja auch egal. ich bin pro französisch Fahre in autovenntilfelgen französiches


----------



## Cortina (19. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Na, wenn irgendwo späne sein sollten, dann unterm felgenband. aber selbst da nich wirklich... Is ja auch egal. ich bin pro französisch Fahre in autovenntilfelgen französiches



Ich mag auch lieber französisch 

Guido


----------



## Unze77 (19. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Na, wenn irgendwo späne sein sollten, dann unterm felgenband. aber selbst da nich wirklich...



und mit der Zeit arbeitet sich ein Span durch jedes Felgenband, aber wie du schon sagst, is eh egal und wir sind sowieso meist anderer Meinung.


----------



## Rotti84 (20. Juli 2010)

na, hat keiner ne rahmenschutzfolie dran?


----------



## nullstein (20. Juli 2010)

Nur am Steuerrohr.Irgendwas billiges von HS!


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Juli 2010)

Unterrohr is von Cube serienmäßig zugeklebt. am steuerrohr hab ich aufkleber. aus.


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (20. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Unterrohr is von Cube serienmäßig zugeklebt. am steuerrohr hab ich aufkleber. aus.





ehm also ich hab die nich


----------



## Cortina (20. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Unterrohr is von Cube serienmäßig zugeklebt. am steuerrohr hab ich aufkleber. aus.



Bei meinem Stereo HPC war nichts drauf, hat mich ehrlich gesagt bei dem Carbon gewundert da mein Bekannter auf dem Alu LTD Team ne Folie drauf hatte



Rotti84 schrieb:


> na, hat keiner ne rahmenschutzfolie dran?



Hab das Unterrohr mit einer Folie vom "Blumenversand" abgeklebt.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (20. Juli 2010)

das hört sich doch gut an 
http://cyclocross-store.de/product_....html&XTCsid=9abcfc23ffe207fc0ff6ce37bb2dab66

ist zwar bissl teurer aber scheint auch mehr auszuhalten


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Juli 2010)

Hatte ich wohl glück?! - egal vemrackt und verdellt ises trotzdem


----------



## ThunderRoad (20. Juli 2010)

Bei mir war nur als Schutz gegen Kettenschläge auf der Ketten- und Sitzstrebe eine Schutzfolie. Nachdem der Umwerferzug angefangen hat sich in die Gabelkrone zu fräsen hab ich mir so ein Stickerset von BBB gekauft (bei H&S glaub ich). Am Unterrohr hab ich nix. Die Folie ist eh immer da, wo man sie gerade nicht braucht . Letztens gabs ein Riesenknall von nem Stein - daheim Unterrohr kontrolliert aber alles OK. Dafür war eine Ecke vom linken Kurbelarm ausgebrochen...

Am Wochenende war jedenfalls Jubiläum: 1000-Stereo-km  Und genau seit dort knarzt es. Hab noch nicht genau rausgefunden, woher es kommt (Pedale und Sattelstütze kann ich ausschließen), gestern wars bei einem kurzen Test wieder weg...


----------



## jan84 (20. Juli 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> [...]Dafür war eine Ecke vom linken Kurbelarm ausgebrochen...[...]



Davon würde mich mal ein Bilde interessieren.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## ThunderRoad (20. Juli 2010)

Na so spektakulär ist das jetzt auch nicht (steinschlag halt). Dem Geräusch nach hätte es allerdings ein Totalschaden sein müssen...


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Juli 2010)

achgott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (20. Juli 2010)

Mal was anderes,... wieviel bar/psi habt ihr im Dämpfer und in der Gabel bei welchem Körpergewicht drin?

Ich hab jetzt bei 73KG (Dämpfer 150psi etwa 10,5bar / Gabel 80psi etwa 5,5bar)

gruß


----------



## Eierheinz (20. Juli 2010)

Rotti, ohne dich angreifen zu wollen, hast du den Stereo Thread gelesen?
Hier wurde oft und haargenau erklärt warum es keinen Sinn macht, nach den Luftdrücken anderer Stereofahrer zu fragen.
Such mal nach Andy`s und Fatz`s Beiträgen du wirst eine Lösung finden.
Schaffst du schon...


----------



## BommelMaster (21. Juli 2010)

hi

mir hat es gestern die kette zwischen kl kettenblatt und hauptlagerdrehpunkt dermaßen reingequetscht, dass ich die kurbel lösen musste, um die kette wieder rauszubringen.

habe das 09er stereo, und wollt euch fragen, wie bei euch der tretlagerbereich aussieht. 

ich hab eine xt kurbel und rechts einen spacer unterm lager montiert, wie es auch gehört. werde jetzt eventuel rechts einen dünneren spacer reinlegen, dass die kette erst gar nicht da rnuter kann.

ist euch sowa schon mal passiert?


----------



## nullstein (21. Juli 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hi
> 
> mir hat es gestern die kette zwischen kl kettenblatt und hauptlagerdrehpunkt dermaßen reingequetscht, dass ich die kurbel lösen musste, um die kette wieder rauszubringen.
> 
> ...



Passiert mir ständig Ein Rezept gegen diese nervigen Kettenklemmer hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden. Evtl ne KeFü...


----------



## derAndre (21. Juli 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hi
> 
> mir hat es gestern die kette zwischen kl kettenblatt und hauptlagerdrehpunkt dermaßen reingequetscht, dass ich die kurbel lösen musste, um die kette wieder rauszubringen.
> 
> ...



Hab ich auch öfter (also das sie dazwischen rutsch, raus kommt sie allerdings immer ohne irgendwas abzubauen) . Vor allem wenn es sehr matschig wird.. Ne Kettenführung als Lösung hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Leider noch nicht umgesetzt. Mein Rahmen sieht an der Stelle total geschunden aus.

Hat irgendjemand die Shaman Enduro Kettenführung an nem Stereo verbaut? Würde mich mal interessieren wie die passt und ob das überhaupt was bringt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Juli 2010)

Hehe...auch da schein ich wieder "glück zu haben! mir ist npoch NIE, schiess egal wie hart der "weg" war, die kette runtergefallen. und ich bin stolz drauf

Mal nen allg. tipp: hinten nen großes ritzel und vorne nen großes kettenblatt..da wird die kette gespannt und rutscht nicht so leicht runter! (und was ich die letzte zeit auch festgesstellt hab: 3 fach umwerfer bei 2 fach kurbel ist ideal zum runterfahren. bei der abfahrt einfach aufs nicht vorhandene große KB schalten, und schon ist es nochmal sicherer...)


----------



## Bymike (21. Juli 2010)

... Passier mir auch gelegentlich. Musste die kette auch schon mal aufmachen und mit gewalt dran reißen.

Jetzt achte ich immer besonders drauf, dass die Kette gut gespannt und mindestens aufm 2. Ritzel ist.


----------



## derAndre (21. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hehe...auch da schein ich wieder "glück zu haben! mir ist npoch NIE, schiess egal wie hart der "weg" war, die kette runtergefallen. und ich bin stolz drauf


Es geht nicht um das "Runter springen der Kette" sondern um einen Chainsuck. Die Kette wird vom Kettenblatt "mitgenommen" und dann in den Spalt zwischen Rahmen und Kettenblätter gedrückt. Mir passiert das vor allem beim Uphill wenn es extrem dreckig ist. Dewegen bin ich mir ja auch nicht sicher ob eine Kettenführung daran etwas ändert, vielleicht sogar im Gegenteil.


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2010)

schau mal ob dein kettenblatt grate an den zaehnen hat, da wo die kette dagegendrueckt.


----------



## PeterR (21. Juli 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hi
> 
> mir hat es gestern die kette zwischen kl kettenblatt und hauptlagerdrehpunkt dermaßen reingequetscht, dass ich die kurbel lösen musste, um die kette wieder rauszubringen.




Hallo!

Kann es sein, das der Umwerfer zu weit innen anschlägt?
Innere Anschlagschraube so weit begrenzen, das die Kette gerade noch auf's kleine Kettenblatt schaltet und am besten nicht unter Last runter schalten. Wenn schon am Berg, dann versuche ich immer, den Druck kurz wegzunehmen.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (21. Juli 2010)

hallo

die kette ist nicht durch einen chainsuck reingeklemmt worden, sondern ist beim bergabfahren wohl runtergefallen (an der oberen seite des kettenblattes) und hat sich dann beim leichten kurbeln wohl so tief da reingezogen.

das mit dem umwerfer hilft auch nicht, weil an der stelle kein umwerfer ist


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Juli 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um das "Runter springen der Kette" sondern um einen Chainsuck. Die Kette wird vom Kettenblatt "mitgenommen" und dann in den Spalt zwischen Rahmen und Kettenblätter gedrückt. Mir passiert das vor allem beim Uphill wenn es extrem dreckig ist. Dewegen bin ich mir ja auch nicht sicher ob eine Kettenführung daran etwas ändert, vielleicht sogar im Gegenteil.



sorry, habs dann wie der BommelMaster scheinbar auch gemeintt hat flasch verstanden! wasn chainsuck is weiß ich 
Aber da hilft dir keinee KeFü der welt, weil dir die kette ja am kettenblatt hochgezogen wird, und sonst nirgends...wie fatz sagt, schau nach nem grad(graden) und wenns nix hilft, und öfte vorkommt neues Ketteblatt...wobei ich lieber basteln würde um alle grade rauszubekommen..


----------



## derAndre (21. Juli 2010)

Ich habe die Blätter grade erneuert. Das isses bei mir nicht. Das hängt eigentlich immer mit dem Wetter zusammen. Wenns so richtig schlammig wird, passiert es. Vielleicht haben wir hier einen hohen Pattexanteil im Boden  Mittlerweile kenn ich es ja und höre es noch bevor die Kette zwischen Rahmen und Blatt eingezogen wird, dann trete ich ne halbe Drehung zurück und die Sache ist gegessen. Ist beim Uphill allerdings manchmal recht nervig und hinderlich.


----------



## ThunderRoad (21. Juli 2010)

Sowas ist mir bisher erst einmal passiert. Und da hab ich fast alle Gänge auf einmal durchgeschaltet. Wahrscheinlich kam das Schaltwerk mit Kette spannen nicht mehr hinterher und die Kurbel hat die Kette nach oben gezogen. Das verbuche ich unter "Shit happens".
Was mir allerdings ständig passiert ist daß irgendwelche Kieselsteinchen in das Bermuda-Dreieck zwischen Dämpferaufnahme und Umwerfer reinfallen und dann den Umwerfer blockieren. Deshalb hab ich mittlerweile so einen langen schmalen Feinmechaniker-Schraubenzieher zu meinem mobilen Werkzeugkasten hinzugefügt. Bike auf den Kopf stellen und schütteln sieht nämlich doof aus


----------



## fatz (21. Juli 2010)

@andi
ich verkaufe ein* t *


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Juli 2010)

gott Wie heisst dieses gelpe Buch nochmal? (und sowas will abi)


----------



## fatz (22. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> gott Wie heisst dieses gelpe Buch nochmal?



tuten


----------



## Rotti84 (23. Juli 2010)

Wollte mal fragen welchen Flaschenhalter ihr am stereo habt? Ist das so ohne weiteres eigentlich möglich einen anzubringen?

Gruß


----------



## fatz (23. Juli 2010)

kannst ziemlich alles nehmen. am 16" musst n bissl basteln:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/25789


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (23. Juli 2010)

Sind das die originalen Schrauben oder haste dir Längere besorgt?

Gruß


----------



## Eierheinz (23. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Ich hatte die Idee, an meinem 2007`er Stereo die Sitzstreben eines 2009 nach zurüsten.
Also ab dem Horstlink bis zur Ansteuerung der Dämpferwippe.
Warum?
Ich hätte gerne die x12 Achse des 2009 Stereo.
Habe Cube eine Mail geschrieben, die nette Dame des Kundendienst sagt "Das passt nicht"
Die Horstlink`s und die Wippen-Ansteuerung haben sich doch nicht verändert!
Was meint Ihr, passt das wirklich nicht oder möchte Cube nur einen neuen Rahmen verkaufen?
Dann muss ich also bei meiner Schraubachse bleiben 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (23. Juli 2010)

Es aht sich aber doch die Hinterachsbreite von 135mm auf 142mm verändert mit dem X12-System. Von daher hat die gute Frau Recht.


----------



## Eierheinz (23. Juli 2010)

Mist du hast recht 
Zitat Syntace:
Es handelt sich um handelsübliche Naben mit 135 mm Einbaubreite, welche lediglich mit 3.5 mm breiteren Endkappen je Seite versehen sind. 
(Tatsächliche Einbaubreite 135 mm + 7 mm)


----------



## fatz (23. Juli 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Sind das die originalen Schrauben oder haste dir Längere besorgt?


oehm! keine ahnung mehr. ist doch auch voellig egal. wenn die originalen nicht gepasst 
haben, hab ich sicher einfach welche aus der kiste genommen. kann aber nicht 
nachschauen. ist nicht mein rad


----------



## ThunderRoad (23. Juli 2010)

Du wirst andere Schrauben brauchen. Standardmäßig sind M5 Senkschrauben drin. Wenn Du einen Flaschenhalter montierst brauchst Du was mit ohne Senk. Gibts aber beim Händler oder ist beim Flaschenhalter dabei. Oder man murkst es mit den Senkschrauben hin wie der fatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (23. Juli 2010)

jetzt wo du's sagst. normale inbus waren zu hoch. da brauchst was mit flachem kopf. zumindest bei 
dem bbb-halter. des wegen die senkkopf. ned schoen haelt aber prima.


----------



## icube (24. Juli 2010)

Servus leute, hab gerade entdeckt das an meinem steuersatz (stereo 09 the one white`n´black) eine kleiner schwarzer Dichtring sich verabschiedet hat, ist der Dichtring sehr wichtig oder keine ahunung kenn mich mit steuersätzen nicht wirklich aus! achja is der standard mäßig verbaute steuersatz von cube!


----------



## Klappenkarl (24. Juli 2010)

Schmier ordentlich Fett in die Nut. Der O-Ring dient (nur) der Abdichtung vor schmutz und Wasser. Ist bei meinem auch verloren gegangen.. scheint Stereo-Typisch zu sein.

Freundlichst...


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juli 2010)

nicht stereo typisch.....unterdimensionierte (überflüssige) -poröse-fsa-dichtung-typisch


----------



## icube (24. Juli 2010)

@ andi: ja da hast du allerdings von der qualität her unter aller sau! 

gut dann schmier ich mal fett rein und fertig!


----------



## icube (24. Juli 2010)

@ fatz : hab gerade gesehn das du ne rs lyrik fährst, wie is die so überleg schon die ganze zeit ob ich nicht die fox durch ne lyrik ersetzen soll. 
anscheinend funktioniert es ja ziemlich gut mit ner 160er gabel im stereo > andi hat ja auch eine drinnen oder?


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juli 2010)

154..da talas I..aber das is egal, denn auf die breite (also 36 statt 32) und das federwegs ausnutzen kommts an 

um für fatz zu antowrten: er ist restols begeistert und merkt an, dass zwar die uphill geo etwas leidet, das aber dank absenken nicht so schlimm sei und ins stereo quasi eine 160ger muss  (hoffe ich hab da nicht zuweit vorgegriffen)  Die RS is übrigens wirklich recht ordentlich...auch wenn ich persöhnlich auf fox stehe


----------



## icube (24. Juli 2010)

ja da hast du allerdings recht vorallem weil das stereo erstaunlich viel mit macht. 
ja hab die revelation im stereo rx schon gefahren aber ne lyrik eben noch nicht! naja ist
auch ne preisfrage und soooo viel besser sind die fox im vergleich zur rock shox nicht! 
wobei ich schon auch recht angetan bin von der talas.


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juli 2010)

ich behaupt RS und fox nehmen sich einmal richtig gepimpt und abgestimmt so ziemlich gar nix...Aber sie evrhalten sich dennoch nen tick unterschiedlich. zwar nicht zum nachteil, aber das is halt geschmackssache.
Ausserdem is die fox halt ne fox  da gehts glaub ich bei einigen (ich glaub bei mir auch n bissl) um die eier...muss man halt zu stehn. 
Wobei nach meiner erfahrung bisher zumindest die fox wesentlich zuverlässiger und nich wirklich anfällig sind.(lyrik zählt aber nicht zu den RS wackelkandidaten! eher mal ne revelation oder sowas..) und WENN irgendwas sein sollte is der service echt super! (klar in der saisson musst lange wartezeiten in kauf nehmen, aber naja, das ham se alle.)

Ich hätt im nächsten enduro-freeride rahmen soo gern die 36ger talas 180


----------



## icube (24. Juli 2010)

ja da hast du recht! wobei ich schon 2 revelations gefahren bin aber noch die alte und das ohne probleme etz. stimmt ne fox is eben ne fox! und was wird der nächste enduro-freeride rahmen schon n`hanzz oder?!  hab gestern bei action sports ne marzzochi ata 55 gesehn die hatte glaub 180 - 140 mm federweg von 900 auf 600 oder so runter aber schon ausverkauft und mit marzzochi hab ich mal gar nix am hut^^
ja aber die fox werden schön langsam echt unverschämt teuer kannst dir ja gleich ne bos reinbaun für das geld was die wollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juli 2010)

Naja ne ordentliche freeride gabel ist überall teuer! ob das ne vollausgestattete RS für 1100 euro oder ne fox is, is dann auch egal. Marzzocchi war mal richtig gut. die lertzetn jahre waren sowohl technisch als auch verarbeitungsmäßig unter aller kanone..Aber die neuen scheinen wieder gut zu sein..naja mir egal. ich find sie von der performance her nciht soo toll.

n hanzz? Ich weiss nich. Die tendenz läuft momentan dahin, dass es irgendwas hochwertigeres wird. klar das stereo ist super, aber das mir momentan der lagersitz zum bneispiel abkackt nervt mich schon gehörig. sowas soll und darf nicht seiN! Mal schaun- hängt auch davon ab ob ich eins als testrad bekomme oder nicht. ich wer vermutlich n slayer, genius LT und nen liteville mal als testrad bekommen.  Ich bin am cube und an nem cannondale zum probieren noch dran..

Aber egal welche marke es wird. ich werd auch in dem forumsteil hier bleiben  (CC feile is ja auch noch n cube)


----------



## icube (24. Juli 2010)

ja das neue slayer sieht schon sehr fein aus! das genius sagt mir vom rahmen her nicht so zu! und das liteville is natürlich das eines der besten was es zz so gibt! ich werd dem nächste das lapierre spicy mal fahren bin schon gespannt!


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juli 2010)

viel spaß. Das ist bei mir raus weils vom charakter nicht zu mir passt. Ich brauch nen wenidges rad. auf highspeed passagen muss man sich nur locker machen und n bissle arbeiten, dann girgt man fehlende laufruhe in den griff. aber wenn ein rad störrisch, lang und "laufruhig" ist, dann kann man das in sehr technischen sachen nicht einfach mal kompensieren. und als ichs gefahren bin stelllte sich das teil eben als störrisch unhandlich und lang heruas  - deshalb: OUT!


----------



## icube (24. Juli 2010)

mhm auf das fahrverhalten bin ich auch schon gespannt! naja mal schaun jetz gehts dann erst mal gardasee zum biken! uund jetz wieder zurück zum thema!!!!!


----------



## fatz (24. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> um für fatz zu antowrten: er ist restols begeistert und merkt an, dass zwar die uphill geo etwas leidet, das aber dank absenken nicht so schlimm sei und ins stereo quasi eine 160ger muss  (hoffe ich hab da nicht zuweit vorgegriffen)


du hast nur die stahlfeder vergessen.  keine luftgabel mehr. nie wieder. punkt!
allerdings hab ich die lyrik grad beim service. war scheint's doch ein wenig gebrauchter
als gedacht. die buchsen haben gut spiel. im moment fahr ich eine zocchi 55 eta (leihgabe
von meinem haendler). die find ich gar ned toll. schwer und taucht leicht weg oder nutzt
ned den federweg. wird zeit, das die lyrik wieder kommt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juli 2010)

JA richtig. einer der wenigen punkte wo wir uns unterscheiden LUFT FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## Lachnitt (25. Juli 2010)

Ist schon witzisch!
Gestern hier noch was über Stereotypischen Chainsuck gelesen und gedacht, soso das hatteste auch noch nicht...
Heute durfte ich dann die Kurbel demontieren...

Ohne Euch hätte ich wohl eher grobe Gewalt angewandt.
Dafür Danke

Und das war das Erste und letzte Mal das ich vor der Abfahrt vergesse auf's Mittlere Blatt zu wechseln.

BTW
ich habe heute die Flatpedals wieder runter geschmissen
zufällig jemand aus dem Großraum Taunus hier, der mir hier mal zeigen kann wo man besser welche drauf hat? Würde gerne die persönliche Grenze ein wenig verschieben.

Gute Nacht Ihr Stereotypen

Lachnitt


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Juli 2010)

@andi : :... schocking !! dachte , dein stereo und du , ihr wärt so dicke freunde _______ willst du den rahmen verkaufen ????


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2010)

Ises doch auch  Ich werd das Teil mit Sicherheit nicht verkaufen. Du müsstest nur mal sehen wie fertig das arme is. Ich fahrs bises auseinander fällt! und erst dann kommt der plan b.) von weiter oben - und mein schönes radl nebens bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. Juli 2010)

okay , beruhigt ...


----------



## hofi07 (27. Juli 2010)

moin,

hat eigentlich auch einer von euch das problem gehabt, dass sich die schraube am horst-link-lager am 09er/10er stereo gelöst hat? 

grüße


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (27. Juli 2010)

hofi07 schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> hat eigentlich auch einer von euch das problem gehabt, dass sich die schraube am horst-link-lager am 09er/10er stereo gelöst hat?
> 
> grüße



Yepp, hat sich angekündigt mit einem lauten knacken beim pedalieren.


MMN


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2010)

und was is dann wenn sie sich löst? Also spontan würd ichs mit locktite und vorgeschribenem drehmoment wieder fest machen?! - unterm strich nicht erwähnenswert, oder?!

wenn das das größte problem im leben deines rades is, dann is alles gut


----------



## hofi07 (27. Juli 2010)

moin andi,

was dann ist? dann fällt der bolzen raus (was bei mir beinahe passiert ist,da sich die konter-schraube schon komplett gelöst hatte und rausgefallen war) und dann sackt dir währen der fahrt der hinterbau n stück durch, verzieht sich und du kannst das teil wegwerfen...der hinterbau knickt quasi weg...

problem ist gelöst..und wie man sowas macht weiß ich  ..aber dennoch danke für den tip 

sonst gehts meinem gepimpten und inkl. pedalen auf 11,88kg getunten 09er stereo super .. wird ja auch gehegt und gepflegt 

grüße


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juli 2010)

ähm leicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (28. Juli 2010)

morgen. wo wir gerade dabei sind mit welchem drehmoment sollte denn der hinterbau angezogen werden oder gibts da irgwelche vorschriften von seitens cube? 
werd das lager auch gleich mal checken!


----------



## Eierheinz (28. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Hier sind die Drehmomente angegeben.


----------



## icube (28. Juli 2010)

top merce!


----------



## Bymike (28. Juli 2010)

hofi07 schrieb:


> sonst gehts meinem gepimpten und inkl. pedalen auf 11,88kg getunten 09er stereo super .. wird ja auch gehegt und gepflegt
> 
> grüße



würde mich freuen wenn du erzählst, was du unter anderem getauscht hast, dass das Stereo so leicht wird, weil meines hat mit seinen 14 Kilo noch klares abnehmpotential 
ganz so leicht werde ich es wohl nicht bekommen, alleine schon wegen den reifen nicht.


----------



## hofi07 (28. Juli 2010)

servus,

grundlage: 09er stereo r1 carbon

tuning: 

syntace moto griffe
konischer fsa spacer gegen carbon spacer getauscht
2010er fox 32 talas mit tapered gabelschaft und 150mm federweg
elite carbon flaschenhalter
xtr pedale
selle italia flite kit carbonio flow
2010er nobby nic 2,25
schwalbe light schläuche
tune king kong LRS mit sapim messerspeichen und notube ztr olympic
kmc x9sl kette
XO parts gegen XTR getauscht

mehr fällt mir momentan nicht ein. ein paar gramm sind noch zu holen (steuersatz, pedale kleinteile) ...aber in der alu-version ist das gute stereo glaub ich nicht unter 11,7kg zu bekommen inkl. pedale... d.h. wenn man mit dem ding auch noch in den alpen biken will 

der hpc rahmen...ja das wäre's noch


----------



## Bymike (28. Juli 2010)

Dankeschön!
naja der flaschenhalter ist aber unnötiges Gewicht 
da ich das 16 Zoll Modell hab, passen eh kaum Flaschen rein und ein bisschen Aluminium wurde auch gespart. Mal sehen was sich da machen lässt


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juli 2010)

Hääh? Woher hast du nen carbonspycer, der konisch is?! (oder einfach nen normalen? - in dem fall kannstn auch gleich weglassen)
Und die Felgen gehn auf dme rad eigtl. auch mal gaaar nich! Aber sonst...


----------



## zeKai (28. Juli 2010)

und wenn man schon notubes ztr hat.. warum dann noch Schläuche...


----------



## hofi07 (28. Juli 2010)

hey..

jaa..da hast du recht..aber bei ner panne ist dichtmilch einfach nervig ..so tauscht du einfach den schlauch, machst vllt. nochwas an die innenseite des reifens und fertig.. und der tubeless-gewichsvorteil ist äußerst gering, da die tubeless reifen an sich ordentlich schwer sind...


grüße


----------



## hofi07 (28. Juli 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hääh? Woher hast du nen carbonspycer, der konisch is?! (oder einfach nen normalen? - in dem fall kannstn auch gleich weglassen)
> Und die Felgen gehn auf dme rad eigtl. auch mal gaaar nich! Aber sonst...




öööhm..

konischen carbon-spacer gibts von ritchey, soweit ich weiß...aber ich hab nen normalen genommen. weglassen? irgendwie möchte man ja auf die notwendige höhe kommen, damit der gabelschaft "versorgt" ist 

ja..die felgen..ich wiege nicht viel...deswegen geht das... ich bin mit dem LRS auch in schwererem gelände unterwegs und er schlägt sich wacker..keine achter bis jetzt

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juli 2010)

ob er nen achter grigt oder nix sagt darüber net soviel aus (das betrifft eher die einspeichqualität). aber egal.....

(fürs protokoll: ich bin auch leicht, und trotzdem geht "sowas" net)

und den spacer kannst gleich weglassen war mehr so funktionsmäßig gemeint. der konische spacer dient dazu den steuersatz nicht falsch zu belasten, also zu verspannen. deshalb is da der konische spacer, hat also eine funktion das ganze  deshalb is ein normal für die katz..


----------



## hofi07 (29. Juli 2010)

andi....

...ich muss nochmal kurz nachfragen, wo dass denn nun genau steht, was man so mit seinem bike macht... is ja meistens nur 'ne frage des reibungswiderstandes zw. daumen und zeigefinger   

..also..bei mir im terminkalender steht: TransAlp für kommende Woche und da wird sich das Stereo glaub seeeehr wohl bei fühlen 

..aber das mit dem spacer ist ein guter punkt. danke. habe ich mir so noch nie einen kopf drüber gemacht.

sodenn, sodann....


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Juli 2010)

Oh ja, dawird sich dein stereo wohlfühlen  Nimms mir nich krumm mit den felgen (fahr sie am hardtail selbst), aber ich habs einfach schon gesehn, dass die bei trailspaß (gerne mit vielen steinen und n paar absätzen, usw.) nicht wirklich geeignet sind. (reissen gerne die speichen ab, mangels ösen.) Is ja auch wurscht, hauptsache sie halten dir, deinem fahrstil und deinem einsatzgebiet stand


----------



## JDEM (29. Juli 2010)

Was ist denn das für ein Steuersatz, dass man unbedingt den dazugehörigen Spacer benutzen muss? Die Hauptsache ist ja das man das Lager nicht zu stark vorspannt. 

Bei gut aufgebauten Laufrädern braucht man die Ösen auch nicht. Speichenbruch ist klar ein Zeichen für nen schlechten Aufbau und zu geringe bzw. ungleichmäßige Speichenspannung. Man muss nur die Felgen dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend wählen, die Olympics woltle ich auch nicht am Stereo fahren.

Überlege momentan sogar mein Race Hardtail zu verkaufen und das Stereo als Allrounder zu nutzen, weil es viel mehr Spaß macht damit durch die Gegend zu heizen


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Juli 2010)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bei gut aufgebauten Laufrädern braucht man die Ösen auch nicht. Speichenbruch ist klar ein Zeichen für nen schlechten Aufbau und zu geringe bzw. ungleichmäßige Speichenspannung. Man muss nur die Felgen dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend wählen, die Olympics woltle ich auch nicht am Stereo fahren.



Aha, und warum eignen sich die olympics dann nicht fürs stereo? Ich behaupt mal die felge an und für sich ist nicht wirklich weniger stabil als dasd PW1600 zuegs...


----------



## JDEM (30. Juli 2010)

Einsatzbereich sag ich nur... Die Felgen limitieren schon die Reifenbreit usw. heisst nicht, dass die schlecht sind, nur eher was fürs Racebike.


----------



## hofi07 (30. Juli 2010)

zum einsatzbereich: die felgen sind für race, marathon und tour/alpencross ausgelegt....es ist schon klar, dass man mit dem laufradsatz keine monster-drops machen sollte.

der einsatzbereich ist für mich ausreichend groß. meine drops sind nicht höher als 2m und einsatzgebiet sind die alpen...da hat er sich bis jetzt auch auf den teilw. sehr verblockten trails wacker geschlagen
...wir sprechen hier ja auch nicht über nen 400 euro laufradsatz von der stange...

um das ganze vllt. nochmal abzuschließen:

ich habe mein stereo so aufgebaut,dass es für mich (und ich bin wie gesagt sehr leicht) einen sehr großes einsatzspektrum abdeckt. in absprache mit meinem händler des vertrauens  haben wir den lrs anfang des jahres dann so zusammengestellt, dass er für mich passt. 

so..und nun wieder zu den wichtigen dingen des lebens... 

postet mal die bestandteile eurer custom stereos!

grüße


----------



## jan84 (30. Juli 2010)

hofi07 schrieb:


> [...]
> jaa..da hast du recht..aber bei ner panne ist dichtmilch einfach nervig ..so tauscht du einfach den schlauch, machst vllt. nochwas an die innenseite des reifens und fertig.. und der tubeless-gewichsvorteil ist äußerst gering, da die tubeless reifen an sich ordentlich schwer sind...[...]/QUOTE]
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juli 2010)

So und jetzt nimmst mal gscheide schläuche und schwupp hast 60gr. minimum vorne weg gespart. und die sind dicht..also hast zu deiner muddy mary variante keinen unterschied mehr. und ich bin mal gespannt wie die mary die luft noch hält. ich kenns nur von meiner tubeless mary - die hat je weiter abgefahren sie war, immer mehr luft verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juli 2010)

hofi07 schrieb:


> so..und nun wieder zu den wichtigen dingen des lebens...
> 
> postet mal die bestandteile eurer custom stereos!
> 
> grüße



Hab ich zwar vor ner ewigkeit..aber für dich 

Also mein rad ist so ziemlich das gegenteil von deinem. Es kann, für mich, auch ALLES! egal ob 3000hm in den alpen, oder 1000hm trail shredden aufm hausberg..geht alles. Selbst Marathons oder downhill"rennchen" sind drin. Alle parts sind eher auf haltbarkeit und unzerstörbarkeit ausgelegt, als auf gewicht. - shcliesslich kann man ja für cc rennen das rad wechseln und zum radeln in heimischen (oder auch mal anderen) gefilden ists n gutes training. und überall hochkommen tue ich soweiso 




Andi 3001 schrieb:


> naja, das erkläre ich zwar nun auch zum 4. mal, aber seis drum - bin gut druff
> 
> ALSO...... Dein Dämpfer ist werksseitig mal ganz grob in 3 (logischerweiße) drittel unterteilt. da wären dann:
> 
> ...



Jetzt im anhang die aktuelle..
Pedale waren vom winter, sind jetzt CrankBrothers Smarty (um die 200gr gut gemacht) und die reifen fliegen wohl auch bald. sonst passts...

Wobei...Antrieb is nach (oder kurz zumindest wohl noch vorm winter) den sommerferien wohl auch wieder durch und ich habe bremsbeläge V+H getauscht, ebenso wie die bremsscheiben...die hatten spurrinen-charakter


----------



## wurzelhoppser (31. Juli 2010)

hofi07 schrieb:


> zum einsatzbereich: die felgen sind für race, marathon und tour/alpencross ausgelegt....es ist schon klar, dass man mit dem laufradsatz keine monster-drops machen sollte.
> 
> der einsatzbereich ist für mich ausreichend groß. meine drops sind nicht höher als 2m und einsatzgebiet sind die alpen...da hat er sich bis jetzt auch auf den teilw. sehr verblockten trails wacker geschlagen
> ...wir sprechen hier ja auch nicht über nen 400 euro laufradsatz von der stange...
> ...



Hier mal meins ,11.9 kg je nach LRS und Reifen.





































Pedal XTR ,Kurbel SLX komplett Aluschrauben kleinem und großem XT Blatt und entlabelt. Und sämtliche Schrauben Titan in schwarz.
Grusse


----------



## fatz (1. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> und ich bin mal gespannt wie die mary die luft noch hält. ich kenns nur von meiner tubeless mary - die hat je weiter abgefahren sie war, immer mehr luft verloren.


ah gwa! meine ist so fertig, dass ich langsam angst hab, dass sie stollenausfall kriegt,
aber die luft bleibt drin (ghettotubeless-variante mit geschnibbeltem 24er schlauch als
dichtband und 70ml latex).


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2010)

Bei dir funzt doch eh alles, was in der theorie net geht 
Du brauchst also auch n neuen reifen...hmm. ich bin hin und hergerissen. Muddy Mary, oder mal was neues alá Maxxis Minion probieren?!..


----------



## fatz (1. August 2010)

hm! eine weile haelt die madige marie noch, zumindest wenn ich nicht an den stollen rumpuhle.
ich hab da n recht experimentierfreudigen kollegen. der schwaermt grad vom maxxis ardent.
muss morgen mal n paar takte mit ihn reden...

und was funzt bei mir in der theorie nicht? wenn die pelle innen mit latex zu ist, ist sie dicht, bis sie 
loecher hat die das latex nimmer zukriegt. das passt schon noch in die gaengige theorie.

was machst du eigentlich sonntag mittag am rechner? schau das du aufs bike kommst.
ich war wenigstens ein paar tage am lago und muss heut meine kiste mal generalueberholen
und die leihgabel ausbauen.


----------



## jan84 (1. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> So und jetzt nimmst mal gscheide schläuche und schwupp hast 60gr. minimum vorne weg gespart. und die sind dicht..also hast zu deiner muddy mary variante keinen unterschied mehr. und ich bin mal gespannt wie die mary die luft noch hält. ich kenns nur von meiner tubeless mary - die hat je weiter abgefahren sie war, immer mehr luft verloren.



So, nach der neunstündigen Tour gestern bis eben hat sich am Luftdruck bei beiden Reifen nichts getan. Halten soweit aufjedenfall schonmal dichter als die Latexschläuche die ich ne Zeit lang (in schmalereren Reifen) gefahren bin. Wenn die Mary hinten es endgültig hinter sich hat (hat mittig vllt. noch nen mm und schon einiges an, nicht ganz durchgehenden, Schnitten und angerissenen Stollen) werd ich wohl mal Minion oder Ardent hinten ausprobieren, nachdem ich mit dem Highroller vorne höchst zufrieden bin. 

Um, bei den beiden Reifen die jetzt drauf sind, aufs Gleiche Gewicht wie tubeless zu kommen müsste ich Schläuche unter 100g fahren. Bei dem Einsatz und der Reifenbreite definitiv Murks. 
Das Fahrgefühl ist auch in irgendeiner Form anders als bei der Schlauchvariante. Kanns noch nicht so wirklich sagen was anders ist, aber es geht über die Einbildung hinaus. Die Reifen machen irgendwie den Eindruck ein bisschen satter zu liegen. Irgendwie nen ähnliches Gefühl wie Stahlfeder- vs Luftfedergabel, nurnicht so ausgeprägt. 

Mal sehn wies nach ner Woche PortesduSoleil aussieht, vorallem ob die Felgen mich dann noch mögen . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> was machst du eigentlich sonntag mittag am rechner? schau das du aufs bike kommst.
> ich war wenigstens ein paar tage am lago und muss heut meine kiste mal generalueberholen
> und die leihgabel ausbauen.



ich war schon aufm radl..allerdings war ich die letzten 3 tage fahrrad fahrn und nicht zum mittagessen da..zur stressvermeidung bin ich heute mal kürzer und erst nachm essen abgehaun  (ausserdem musste ich mein zimmer aufräumen..uargh!) Kuhl, dass deine gabel wieder da is 

Was die reifen angeht: sorry..ich hab nicht an die milch gedacht. bin ja auf meinen crossmax ust ohne alles gefahrn. Aber is ja auch grad egal....machts doch alle wie ihr denkt, und schluss.
 mein Problem bei den ganzen maxxis reifen is, dass sie mir bis auf die minion bei nassen verhältnissen nich wirklich gefallen haben. da is die mary (für mich) definitiv der king, bzw. die queen! Naja, mal sehn...hab ja den hinteren erst geflickt (war ein kleiner-finger-nagel großes loch in der lauffläche). wird scho halten (tuts ja schon die woche über  - 150km trails..also insofern)


Edith merkt an: Hatt ich schon erwähnt wie, mit verlaub, schei..... die mary mittlerweile dasteht? Als ich ihn beim flicken in der hand hatte war ich geschockt wie dünn die geworden sind! sowohl an der karkasse als auch oben richtung lauffläche is die mary nich mehr dicker als mein RoRo! Das find ich schon a weng nervig! - durchschläge werden mich mit denen die nächste zeit wohl verfolgen..grr


----------



## jan84 (1. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> [...]
> mein Problem bei den ganzen maxxis reifen is, dass sie mir bis auf die minion bei nassen verhältnissen nich wirklich gefallen haben. da is die mary (für mich) definitiv der king, bzw. die queen! Naja, mal sehn...[...]



Hast du den Highroller mal ausprobiert? Gerade auf Böden wie in der Heidelberger Ecke /Odenwald komm ich mit dem (in 42a) am Vorderrad wesentlich besser klar als mit der Marie in GG. 

J


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2010)

ja hab ich. aber wie gesagt. sobalds nass wird...
Mh, evtl. hab ich ja irgendwie n falsches empfinden oder so gehabt keine ahnung. Mal schaun....ich befürcht bei reifen hilft dir eh nur ausproibieren (wenn das auch ein teurer spaß is!)


----------



## fatz (1. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Das find ich schon a weng nervig! - durchschläge werden mich mit denen die nächste zeit wohl verfolgen..grr



fahr halt auch schlauchlos und das erste was aufgibt ist die felge


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2010)

pah....meine felge ist bomb proofed! Die grigt keiner, oder ich zumindest, nicht klein


----------



## jan84 (1. August 2010)

2ply Reifen sind auch ganz praktisch .


----------



## dusi__ (2. August 2010)

so nach ner langen pause kleiner zwischenbericht: freilauf gewechselt, lief alles komplett ohne probleme, weiss gar nich was mein "mechaniker" gemacht haben soll,  ausser den freilauf irgendwie komplett entfettet wieder einzubauen 

naja , jetzt is das baby wieder fit bis auf paar fehler in der schaltung aber das is das geringste übel 

habe mir nun auch ne neue feder für meine Pike 454 Air U-Turn zugelegt (musste sein da ich doch n wenig zugelegt habe  )
kann man da einfaches gabelöl reintun oder muss das spezielles fett sein welches an der feder ist?   kam bei der beschreibung nicht ganz bei raus.


----------



## navpp (2. August 2010)

Hey Leute!

Ich hab ein Stereo K18 mit Revelation und Sunringle XMB Laufrädern mit 19mm Maulweite. Für meinen alltäglichen Einsatzzweck sind die Laufräder (z.Z. bestückt mit Mountain King 2.2 SS vorne und Race King 2.2 PT hinten, übrigens keine üble Kombi für CC-Zwecke) vollkommen ausreichen, jedoch würde ich gern auch mal mit gutem Gewissen breitere Reifen montieren können. Ich hab mal notgedrungen 2.35er Minions auf einem (Diskont-)Hardtail montieren müssen und damit eine Woche lang versucht den teuer ausgerüsteten Kollegen in den Alpen zu folgen. Hat net so übel geklappt, aber das Radl war nach der Woche reif für die Tonne und fungiert nun als Stadtschlampe!  Das war also nicht das Wahre.

Was für Laufräder könnten denn da für mich interessant sein? Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, ich durschau das Angebot nicht so recht. X12 - Steckachse, Schnellspanner, verschiedene Einbaubreiten, sehr viele Infos, viele Möglichkeiten etwas zu verwechseln. Oder kann ich die 19mm Felgen vll. sogar bedenkenlos mit sagen wir 2.4rer Mountainkings fahren?

Was kostet denn so ein kompletter Satz mit inklusive 180er Oro K18 Bremsscheiben und Ritzelkasette? Oder wärs ev. auch sinnvoll nur eine Vorderradfelge zu kaufen um zumindest vorne einen breiteren Reifen fahren zu können?

Wahrscheinlich wurden diese Fragen schon gestellt, jedoch hab ich in den ersten und letzen jeweils 5 Seiten des Threads leider nichts gefunden (und in der Suche ;P). Ein Verweis auf die jeweilige Stelle würde mir auch sehr helfen 

Vielen Dank und mfg,

navpp

Edit: Vll. nicht ganz unwichtig: fahrfertig mit Rucksack ~80kg. Einsatzzweck: Sorglos (auch schnell) bergab aber auch ohne Motor bergauf.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. August 2010)

Ums auf den punkt zu bringen:

Du kannst 2.4er MK völlig ohne probleme auf einer felge fahren.*

(wobei ich vom MK persönlich nichtg viel halte)



*Wichtig is das 2.4 nich wirklich....der wert weicht von hersteller zu hersteller ab! der ETRO wert ist entscheidnet..der is in dem fall 60-559. Den wert hat auch die Muddy mary in 2.35..so und die hab ich auf ner 17mm felge gefahren..


----------



## navpp (2. August 2010)

Hallo Andi,

Danke für deinen Reply! Dass eine 19mm-Felge per Standard 2006 Reifen bis zu 62-559 aufnehmen können soll hab ich gelesen, allerdings hätte ich da Bedenken bei Luftdrücken unter 2,5 bar. Der MK dürft bezogen auf die Karkasse relativ schlank bauen, deswegen habe ich ihn als Beispiel für eine erhoffte "breitere Reifen auf schmaler Felge"-Lösung genannt. Am liebsten würde ich aber auch ins Rubber-Queen und Maxxis Minion Regal greifen können. 

Was genau stört dich denn am Mountain King?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (2. August 2010)

Dass er probleme in der seitenführung, pannenschutz und auf nassen böden aufweisst! dazu hat mir seine haftung auf extrem harten und wurzligen böden nicht gefallen...jaja, klingt jetzt nach dem schlimmsten reifen der welt - iser aber nun auch wieder nich 

Das mit der felge haut schon hin...du hast halt den nachteil, dass du nen reifen hast, der recht hoch baut. und du evtl.  ein wandern des reifens hast, wenn du zu wenig luft fährst..Aber im großen und ganzen ises trothzdem mehr als fahrbar. wie gesagt - bin ewigkeiten mit meinem schmalen crossmax lrs und der muddy mary mit 2 bar rumgegurkt.. (tendeziell hinten 2,5 oder sowas, zwecks durchschlagsschutz)


----------



## jan84 (2. August 2010)

Es ist fahrbar, geht aber deutlisch schlechter als mit breiteren Felgen, gerade wenns weniger Druck wird. Mir hats vorn paar Jahren nen 2.25er Albert mal vonner 17mm Felge runtergezogen (ca 2 Bar). Muss nicht sein. 
Gut für "kleines Geld" sind meiner Erfahrung nach die Hope Hoops Laufräder mit der Pro2 Nabe und den ZTR Flow Felgen. Den Satz kriegt man bei den Versendern um die 300 Euro. Hat recht breite Felgen (23mm), kann ohne Aufwand tubeless gefahren werden und ist mit etwas über 1800g noch angenehm leicht. Es gibt Adapter für alle Achsstandards. Vorne kann in Serie mit Schnellspanner gefahren werden, Adapter für 20mm Steckachse sind dabei. Für X-12 hinten das Umrüstkit kostet ~28 Euro. Der Umbau ist einfach. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## navpp (2. August 2010)

@andi: Probleme in der Seitenführung kann ich zustimmen, gatschige seitlich abhängende Trails sind nicht wirklich die Stärken des Reifens. Da geb ich dir gerne und voll Recht!  Sonst find ich ihn eigentlich sehr angenehm, in der Summe der Eigenschaften bergauf und bergab. Reifen sind halt immer Geschmackssache.

@jan: Danke für den Tipp! so 300-400 könnten im Budget sein und sind auf jedenfall eine Option für meinen Wunschzettel ans Christkind!


----------



## h3lion (2. August 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich suche ein Bild oder eine Skizze vom Hinterbau eines Cube Stereo (2009'er Modell) mit den Bezeichnungen aller Lager (also z.B. welches der Lager ist das Horst Link Lager, wo ist das Hauptlager usw.) mit den dazugehörigen Drehmomenten.

Ich habe die SuFu genutzt und bin mir bewußt, daß diese Frage schon einmal hier im Forum genau so gestellt wurde. Leider sind die bei ImageShack gehosteten Bilder offensichtlich nicht mehr verfügbar.

Vielen Dank schonmal

Gruß H3lion


----------



## fatz (3. August 2010)

@navpp
wegs lrs schau mal ob du was mit der sun sos-felge kriegst. die dinger sind billig, recht leicht,
ausreichend breit und ich versuch sie seit 2006 erfolglos kleinzukriegen. schau mal bei 
actionsports rein. 

@h3lion
schon mal im lager-thread geschaut. da sollte zumindest eine liste drin sein


----------



## ThunderRoad (3. August 2010)

Wo es sich doch grad schon um Laufräder dreht:
Ich hab über den Winter vor, die Felgen meiner Ryde XMB auszutauschen, Naben sollen bleiben. Hab mich noch nicht eingehend damit beschäftigt, aber die ZTR Flow war bisher mein Favorit.
Da ich evtl. vor habe, das Projekt selbst in Angriff zu nehmen: Kann ich die alten Speichen weiterverwenden oder brauch ich neue? Wahrscheinlich schon, es sei denn der Innendurchmesser der neuen Felge stimmt rein zufällig mit dem der alten Felge überein? (Wie gesagt, hab mich mit dem Thema Laufradbau noch nicht so intensiv beschäftigt, kommt dann aber noch...).

Ich hatte früher auch einen 2.4er MK (Billig-Draht-Version) auf 17mm-Felgen. Gut war das nicht...Fahrbar war er v.a. vorne erst ab gut über 2bar, drunter kam er schon auf Längsfugen im Asphalt fürchterlich ins Schwimmen. Die MM hat wahrscheinlich eine stabilere Karkasse, deshalb macht sich das dort nicht so bemerkbar.


----------



## fatz (3. August 2010)

versteht mich nicht falsch, die ztr flow ist eine gute felge, nur bei dem preis krieg ich 
sodbrennen. die sos kostet nicht mal die haelfte...


----------



## zeKai (3. August 2010)

Die ztr flow sind schon ziemlich gut. Musste ja meine Ryde ersetzen.. welche ja mehrmals zur Reparatur gingen. Erster Tag mit den neuen Felgen damals war ein Gefühl wie auf schienen... wo die ryde nachgegeben haben in kurven blieben die steif wie Dreckssau  (liegt natürlich nicht an der Felge selber sondern die einspeichung etc.)

Reifenwahl und druck ist meistens eh Geschmackssache... ich mag meinen reifen eher hart (fahr auch den ztr flow mit milch) während ich andere kenne die mit einem reifendruck fahren das sieht von hinten aus als wenn die um die kurve schwimmen! 

Was mich atm ein wenig aufregt ist die Tatsache das die X12 Achse vorne flach ist und man schon echt fummeln muss bis die sich mal in das Gewinde dreht. Ein kleiner dorn vorne wäre echt praktisch gewesen (es kann aber auch sein das es daran liegt das ich das rad immer auf den kopf stelle) naja gut es geht auch so.


----------



## wildkater (3. August 2010)

zeKai schrieb:


> ...die mit einem reifendruck fahren das sieht von hinten aus als wenn die um die kurve schwimmen!


So einer bin ich auch! Teilweise hinten mit 1,8 bar bei 91kg nackig (Fat Albert / DT SWISS System Felge, XRC1800 oder so).

Alles über ca. 2,2 bar haut bei mir griptechnisch GAR NICHT mehr hin, wie fahrt ihr da? So fahr ich nur bergauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (3. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> versteht mich nicht falsch, die ztr flow ist eine gute felge, nur bei dem preis krieg ich
> sodbrennen. die sos kostet nicht mal die haelfte...



An den Flow bzw. den anderen Notubes Felgen verdient der Händler meist auch gut, wenn er nen vernünftigen EK hat.


----------



## jan84 (3. August 2010)

Der hohe Preis der Flow kommt bei den Hope Hoops Laufrädern ja nicht wirklich zum Tragen.


----------



## JDEM (3. August 2010)

Ja, sieht ja auch bei anderen Komplettangeboten so aus.


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. August 2010)

Ich hab aber solangsam den einmdruck, dass die notubes zur 0815 standartfelge wird...dadrauf hätte ich z.b. keinelust. ich fahr gern teile, die man nich an jedem 2. rad sieht..


----------



## ThunderRoad (3. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ich hab aber solangsam den einmdruck, dass die notubes zur 0815 standartfelge wird...dadrauf hätte ich z.b. keinelust. ich fahr gern teile, die man nich an jedem 2. rad sieht..



Ich hab mich noch nicht auf eine Felge eingeschossen, die Flow ist mir halt bisher ins Auge gefallen, weil sie hier an jeder Ecke erwähnt wird und in mein Beuteschema paßt (relativ breit, ohne monsterstabil bzw. -schwer zu sein). Wenn die Sunringle von Fatz nur die Hälfte kostet und genausogut ist - umso besser. Evtl. kommen auch noch Mavic oder DT oder sonstwas in Frage. Ich hab mich da noch nicht festgelegt. 
Ich hab grad Urlaub und im Moment muß der Bock laufen, geschraubt wird wenn der Weihnachtsmann vor der Tür steht


----------



## jan84 (3. August 2010)

Der Vorteil von der Flow ist halt, dass sie ohne nennenswerten Aufwand tubeless gefahren werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (3. August 2010)

Jo...sie is ja auch rund um gut. Der Punkt, warum ich sie nicht nehmen wollte war der, dass sie zwar leicht, tubeless, toll, super und klasse is D), aber halt keine felge, mit der du alles machen kannst und die unkaputtbar ist..Ich hab 2 leute am sgtart die sie länger als nur 1,2 jahre fahren und dennen ihre sehen entsprechend aus. Also hab ich halt die "ganz harten" genommen ..
Zu der zeit war der hype um die felge aber noch nich so groß (zumindest hab ich den eindruck)...aber mittlerweile wird sie (wie mein lenker, leider gottes ebenfalls) von vielen durch die gegegend gefahren..

Asso, damit kein falsches bild entsteht:
Ich halt die flow für ne super kuhle felge! Kann (fast) alles und hält wohl auch (fast) alles..*

*das fast hat mich gestört - deshalb hab ich ein "fast" gleiches gewicht eher akzeptiert


----------



## nullstein (3. August 2010)

Alternative zur Flow: Supra 30.Fast identisches Gewicht,minimal breiter und bedeutend günstiger!Allerdings ist mir bisher kein Shop bekannt,der diese Felge als LRS anbietet.


----------



## fatz (5. August 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Der Vorteil von der Flow ist halt, dass sie ohne nennenswerten Aufwand tubeless gefahren werden kann.



na so gross ist der aufwand bei anderen felgen jetzt auch nicht, dass es den
der flow preis rechtfertigt. du brauchst halt kein gummiband mehr zum dichten,
aber ohne milch kriegst auch auf der flow einen normalen reifen nicht dicht.
das gummiband kostet dich 6euro, wenn du's aus einem 24er schlauch 
schnippelst

@andi:
mir ises sowas von egal, wer mit dem gleichen zeugs rumfaehrt, solang
quali und preis stimmen....


----------



## jan84 (5. August 2010)

Was wiegt der halbe 24er Schlauch? Wie siehts mit der Montage aus, mit Standpumpe, also ohne Kompressor, machbar? Evtl. ne Alternative fürs Hardtail...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (5. August 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Was wiegt der halbe 24er Schlauch?


ca. 1/3 des ausgangs objekts. gewicht sparst nicht so wirklich viel. (um einen fatal bert
dichtzukriegen brauchst so ca. 70ml latex). allerdings kriegst du pannesicherheit und 
leichteres abrollen. wenn du das rimtape von frm oder notubes statt des felgenbandes 
nimmst sparst nochmal ein bissl was



> Wie siehts mit der Montage aus, mit Standpumpe, also ohne Kompressor, machbar?


no way. ohne kompi geht da nix. ich hab die ausblaspistole mit einem stueck 
pressluftschlauch auf's ventil gesetzt (6mm innendurchmesser passt perfekt) und dann 
sogar den druckminderer rausgenommen. wenn der mantel nicht weit genug aussen ist
geht erstmal garnix. n bissl rumzupfen und plopp. dann solltest man allerdings die finger
vom abzug nehmen. 10bar waeren dann doch etwas viel.



> Evtl. ne Alternative fürs Hardtail...


warum nur fuer's ht?


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2010)

mh wahrsch. weiler aufm fully notubes fährt und aufm hardtail irgendwas nicht-tubeless fähiges und er auf basteln sthet, wie du ..

btw.. Hab heut die 2011er würfel gesehn..bin durchaus angetan von somanchem modell. Preislich geht der trend nach oben (wen überraschts) aber technisch ändert sich am stereo so ziemlich gar nix..


----------



## Rotti84 (5. August 2010)

gibt auch bilder zum 2011er stereo?

gruß


----------



## Sgt.Green (5. August 2010)

Dann versorg uns doch endlich mal mit Info´s zum Hanzz.
Welche farbe wird´s und soo 
Schau doch mal im Hanzz Thread vorbei 

Aber wahrscheinlich darfste noch nichts sagen oder wie siehts aus?

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2010)

Nich wirklich

Bilder gibts offiziell gar keine, und deshalb kann ich sie auch schlecht reinstellen..sah aber nur unwesentlich anders aus. das weiß/rot/schwarz wird einigermaßen gehalten..

Zum Hanzz sind die eckdaten bereits gesagt (2600 und 3600 - Fox 36 mit 180 im topmodell, serienreife erreicht, usw..). Farbe soiehst anner eurobike - noch 3, 4 wochen


----------



## fatz (5. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hab heut die 2011er würfel gesehn..bin durchaus angetan von somanchem modell.


mein dealer hat mit vorgestern erzaehlt, dass er cube naechstes jahr nicht mehr vorordert.
die nasen haben im fruehjahr einen haufen umsatz gekostet, weil sie nicht liefern konnten
und dann war an fast jedem bike irgendwas. er sagt er hat keinen bock mehr dauernd 
irgendwelche gullaschparts zu tauschen und das zeug dann im internet zu verhoeckern, 
damit der kunde nicht nach ein paar wochen damit im laden steht (zb hayesbremsen).
nachdem ihm der vertreter dann noch erzaehlt hat, dass es 2011 keine avid-teile mehr
gibt muss er ihm wohl nahegelegt haben sich zu schleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2010)

Ja, die sind nächstes jahr auch (und vorallem) im niederen segment mit shimpanso grütze was die bremsen angeht unterwegs...konnts nicht ganz nachvollziehen, aber was solls.

Das mit dem liefern ist..naja, so doofwies klingt, bei cube zu erwarten. - im september soviel vorordern wie geht, denn du bekommsts ja eh nich..das ist sehr traurig, aber naja.
Das mit den parts ham wir so dieses jahr auch nicht gehabt. Das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, is die tatsache dass einige räder (so vorallem ltd serie) im antriebsbereich sehr rau liefen. war bei uns wohl die kette - haben 3 stück getauscht bei rädern, die sich auch nach einfahren nicht gebessert haben.

Mal gespannt wies nächstes jahr läuft mit den cube-menschen..


----------



## fatz (5. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ja, die sind nächstes jahr auch (und vorallem) im niederen segment mit shimpanso grütze was die bremsen angeht unterwegs...konnts nicht ganz nachvollziehen, aber was solls.


ich schon. das zeug ist halt billiger.....


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2010)

jein. Also die haben die avid bremsen in bereichen weggelassen wo sie, sagen wir mal inkonsequent gespart haben. Mal z.b. beim reaction. Machen bei einem modell ne deore statt slx kurbel und beim anderen irgend eine bremse statt avid. Das ist das was ich nicht verstehe...wurscht- cube ist genau so wie jeder andere hersteller. die dreckspatzen tun alle so, als ob sie nix teurer machen, dass man aber auch an parts sparen kann ..übrigens is stereo nächtes jahr auch ich glaub bei 3 oder 4 modellen 100euro billiger. - wo dann gespart wurd kann man sich ja denken..

Edith meinst, dass ich mir grad gedanken über mein hauptlager mach..glaubst es macht sinn dieses scheiss nadellager zu kicken? das ding ist unterdimensiniert und nervig, weils ständig was hat. man könnts ja (sofern ie abmessungen passen, muss ich mal messen) durch 4 industrielager (also zwei pro seite) ersetzen..also zum beispiel.


----------



## ThunderRoad (5. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> btw.. Hab heut die 2011er würfel gesehn..bin durchaus angetan von somanchem modell. Preislich geht der trend nach oben (wen überraschts) aber technisch ändert sich am stereo so ziemlich gar nix..



Also so wie letztes Jahr schon. Nix neues, nur teurer


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. August 2010)

gäänau - wobei andere modelle sich durchaus verändert haben/dazukommen  - also neues teilweis schon


----------



## Bymike (6. August 2010)

Naja, dann muss ich mir wenigstens nicht schon wieder n neues Cube kaufen und kann weiterhin mit meinem alten zu frieden sein


----------



## basti1985 (6. August 2010)

welche vorbauten um 45mm kann ich den noch mit dem orig. Lenker benutzen , ausser die von syntance, find da grad relativ wenig .... ?


----------



## fatz (6. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> glaubst es macht sinn dieses scheiss nadellager zu kicken? das ding ist unterdimensiniert und nervig, weils ständig was hat. man könnts ja (sofern ie abmessungen passen, muss ich mal messen) durch 4 industrielager (also zwei pro seite) ersetzen..also zum beispiel.


glaub nicht das es dimensionsmaessig hinhaut und nadellager sind normal deutlich
stabiler als kugellager.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. August 2010)

ja- hab ich mir dann gestern auch noch gedacht. aber mich nervts einfach - selbst mit einkleben ist bisher nur für kurze zeit ruhig gewesen..Ich befürcht die lösung liegt nur in  lauterer musik, oder mehr leuten, die mich unterwegs alle zulabern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (6. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ca. 1/3 des ausgangs objekts. gewicht sparst nicht so wirklich viel. (um einen fatal bert
> dichtzukriegen brauchst so ca. 70ml latex). allerdings kriegst du pannesicherheit und
> leichteres abrollen. wenn du das rimtape von frm oder notubes statt des felgenbandes
> nimmst sparst nochmal ein bissl was
> ...



Auffm Fully hab ich die Flow tubeless montiert. Hardtail wäre dann gebastel mit DT 4.2 und 5.1. Wenn ich aber les wie Umständlich die Bastellösung ist werdens wohl doch irgendwann auch tubelesstaugliche Felgen am HT, wohl auch nen Satz notubes. 
Das Felgenband von notubes ist leicht und vollkommen Problemlos zu montieren, Ventile dito.

Der UST-Highroller hat auf der Flow schon ohne Milch ziemlich dicht gehalten (zwei Stunden ohne Luftverlust, dann hab ich aber mal sicherheitshalber noch ca 40ml Milch reingepackt). Die MuddyMary hat ne ordentliche Portion bekommen (schätze um die 100ml). Die Montage beider Reifen hat auf Anhieb mit der Standpumpe funktioniert, der Highroller wär vermutlich sogar mit der Handpumpe draufgegangen . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## webhood (6. August 2010)

@andi,

sorry muss einfach fragen, hast du infos zum neuen stereo the one? preislich? austattung eher schlechter oder besser?

web


----------



## fatz (6. August 2010)

wie du meinst. ich fand's jetzt nicht so den aufstand.


----------



## fatz (9. August 2010)

noch ein kleines update zu den reifenfragen von neulich. mein kollege war letze woche nicht 
da, weil's ihn im bikepark gelegt hat. hier nun die info zum maxxis ardent als voderreifen: 

grip besser als der fette bert, besonders auf waldboden recht gut, wenn's schmierig wird 
etwas schlechter als die mary, weil nicht ganz so weiche mischung. dafuer rollt er besser. 
liegt irgendwo in der mitte zwischen muddy mary und fat albert.

ich denk ich werd ihn mal probieren.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. August 2010)

hmm klingt nicht schlecht. Aber momentan komm ich ohne grip kompromisse, also mit der mary den hausbergerl (500 meter uphill) in ner halben stunde hoch..Die zeit passt --> Also brauch ich momentan nix leichter rollendes. Aber so fürs frühjahr, wenn man noch nicht ganz so gut drauf is im uphill klingts nach ner guten alternative!


----------



## jammerlappen (10. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mein 16" Stereo jetzt ne Woche in den Alpen gehabt. Mein Fazit fällt allerdings nach anfänglicher-neues-bike-Begeisterung eher nüchtern und zwiespältig aus:
Die Sitzposition weiss schon zu gefallen, ich hab das Gefühl, dass es einfach passt, bergauf sowieso, bergab hab ich das Gefühl, ich müsste den Sattel garnicht absenken, wenns ruppig wird...
Bergauf geht ja mal einiges. Zumindest, wenn man mal nicht vom Hinterbau genervt ist und ihn ruhiggestellt hat, was mir mit ner halben Dose Silikonspray nach drei Tagen endlich gelungen ist.
Ansonsten bin ich vom Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus enttäuscht. Dual-Trail-pipapo in allen Ehren aber wenn der Hinterbau gar nicht erst anspricht, hab ich natürlich auch kein Wippen. Lockout hab ich daher noch garnicht gebraucht.

Was aber mal richtig abnervt, ist die Tretlagerhöhe. Auch im Vergleich zu meinem alten Reaction ist es so, dass die Kurbeln / Pedale ständig Bodenkontakt haben. Die Kurbeln sind schon voll vermackt, die vom drei Jahre alten Reaction sehen da deutlich besser aus. 

Aber unabhängig davon ist es richtig sch--sse, wenns einen in ner schwierigen Stelle aus den Pedalen kloppt. Habt Ihr das auch, wenns ruppig wird? Ich denke schon daran mir Plattformpedale dranzumachen.

Danke fürt Euer Feedback!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (10. August 2010)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mein 16" Stereo jetzt ne Woche in den Alpen gehabt. Mein Fazit fällt allerdings nach anfänglicher-neues-bike-Begeisterung eher nüchtern und zwiespältig aus:
> Die Sitzposition weiss schon zu gefallen, ich hab das Gefühl, dass es einfach passt, bergauf sowieso, bergab hab ich das Gefühl, ich müsste den Sattel garnicht absenken, wenns ruppig wird...
> ...



Also die Sache mit dem Hinterbau ist mit sicherheit eine Setupfrage. Mit offnener Plattform ist meiner sehr senibel und wird bis zum vorletzten Millimeter genutzt. Den Unterschied zu geschlossenen Plattform merkt man Bergab sehr deutlich (wenn man wie ich ständig vergisst das Ding vorm bergabfahren wieder zu öffnen) Bergauf tut die Plattform ihren Dienst ganz passabel. Wenn es sehr steil wird wippt es halt ein wenig aber hey, das ist ja auch kein Hardtail.

Die Tretlagertiefe nervt mich auch hin und wieder. Beim 2009er wurde es ja im Vergleich zu den Vorjahren "tiefer gelegt" damit man mehr im Bike sitzt. Das hat geklappt! Dafür kommt man beim Pedalieren schon bei der kleinsten Unebenheit und oder Schräglage mit dem Pedal auf. Als Reaktion darauf habe ich mir sehr flache Plattformen gekauft und die Kurbelarme am nächsten Tretlager werde wohl 5 mm kürzer ausfallen. In Kombination erreiche die dann wieder die gleiche Tiefe im Bike aber 5-10 mehr Abstand zum Boden. Den Hebelverlust im Antrieb muss ich dann wohl durch Muskelkraft oder einen Zahn mehr oder weniger, hier oder da ausgleichen.


----------



## jammerlappen (10. August 2010)

Hmmm, setuptechnisch hab ich wohl kaum mehr Luft, allerhöchstens zwei bis maximal drei mm...
Was für Plattformen habt Ihr denn so im Einsatz?


----------



## psy13 (10. August 2010)

Hi,

ganz kurze Zwischenfrage zu genau dem Thema: besteht das Problem bei allen Größen?! Liebäugle nämlich mit einem 20 Zoll Stereo 2010... Ist da das Problem der niedrigen Tretlagerhöhe auch so gravierend oder merkt man das nur beim 16er?

Danke und euch viel Erfolg beim Lösungfinden


----------



## zeKai (10. August 2010)

Das tiefe Tretlager haste überall. 
Ich bin 22" Fahrer und auch hier ist es tief. Es ist nicht TRAGISCH.

14cm von Bodenfreiheit wenn du das Pedal unten hast  22,5cm wenn du mit 3 blättern auf der Kurbel rumeierst.


----------



## BommelMaster (10. August 2010)

hi

ist das rad denn sehr neu? @ jammerlappen

am anfang ist der dämpfer sehr fest, das liegt einfach an den dichtungen, die brauchen eine gewisse zeit, bis sie sich setzen und dann wird der dämpfer auch sensibler. ich hab bei mienem 2009er ein leichtes wippen beim bergauffahren, mit pro pedal ist es dann unmerklich. stört mich nicht.

allgemein zum thema sensibel: der hinterbau ist sehr degressiv, das heißt das übersetzungsverhältnis am anfang ist relativ hoch, im vergleich auch zu anderen rädern. dadurch ist es natürlich in verbindung mit einem luftdämpfer kein schluckspecht für wurzeln und kleine hindernisse. das bringt das system mit sich. vorteil ist aber dass man sehr viel weniger weit einsinkt wenns bergauf geht, und das rad sich halt besser bergauffahren lässt, dafür nimmt man eine kleine einbuße in der sensiblität in kauf.

bergab bei größeren schlägen funktioniert das rad dann wieder sehr gut, weil ab einem bestimmten federwegs bereich daie übersetzung zunimmt, und die schläge da besser geschluckt werden.

das ganze hängt auch dann mit dem tretlager zusammen. beim stereo sind es um die 330mm. das ist für ein allmountain zwar wenig, aber nicht unfahrbar wenig. dazu kommt, dass das stereo grundsätzlich bei normalen sag (beim dämpfer gemessen) relativ wenig federweg(absolut gesehen) verbraucht, eben weil das übersetzungsverhältnis sehr niedrig ist.

dadurch ist die tretlagerhöhe im sag in etwa auf dem nievau von einem rad das normalerweise 340mm hat, aber eine lineare kennlinie(werte beispielhaft, nicht nachberechnet).

bei einem anderen rad mit 340er höhe und anderer kennlinie hättest du das problem genauso, wenn du natürlich ein rad mit 350-360-370 gewöhnt bist, ist es eine umstellung.

als NEGATIV ist dieser punkt aber nicht anzusehen meiner meinung nach, da es so schlimm nicht ist, und man nach ein paar mal fahren damit auch zurecht kommt, aber IMMER den vorteil des niedrigen schwerpunktes hat.


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. August 2010)

mhh, ohne dich jetzt anmachen zu wolllen...aber ein bissle an deiner fahrlkunst wirds auch leigen - du setzt mehrmals mit der krubel auf, so dass sie schlimmer aussieht als die an deinem 3 jahre alten reaction..pedale parallel zum boden und so?

Weiß net...irgendwie bin ich froh um mein uralt ding.. 6mm mehr! chacka


----------



## jammerlappen (10. August 2010)

@ Andi: ...is mir schon klar, dass es an mir liegt. Aber wenn ich im Urlaub im unbekannten Terrain bin und mir die Schlüsselstellen nicht bekannt sind, ich prinzipiell was vorsichtiger bin, kanns halt holprig werden. Deswegen hab ich ja eigentlich das Fahrwerk, um den einen oder andren Fehler, den ich mache, auszubügeln. Dazu kommt, dass man ja auch mal in nen Gegenhang reinkurbeln MUSS und da isses mir jetzt halt extrem negativ aufgefallen, dass ich aufsetze, eben weil´s mich auch aussn Pedalen gehauen hat. Ausserdem kann man ja auch nich (will ich zumindest nich) alles fünfmal probieren, wenn andere auch dabei sind.

Ist das nebenbei ein verbreitetes Phänomen, dass der Hinterbau sensibler  wird und: wie ist es bei Euch mit den Geräuschen? Und was habr Ihr für Pedalen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. August 2010)

1. keine ahnung - hat 20 und läuft
2. Geräusche?  immer und übnerall--- ab und zu sollte man den dreck entfernen, achsen säubern und fetten, etc. Brunoxx und der gleichen sind übrigens shit für deine lager - spült das fett raus und hilft nur kurzfristig.
Deine geräsuche sollten allerdings bei nem neu (?) rad nicht so sein!
3. Crankbrothers Smarty in 6. Generation

Ja, gegenhang kurbeln hin-oder her.. du scheinst ja richtig aufzusetzen, wenn du dir damit die kurbel vermackst..und das heist, dass es bei dir nicht mal um 5, 6 mm geht, sondern um ein paar cm (?) (minimum).. Und die bieten dir die wenigsten bikes !


----------



## jammerlappen (10. August 2010)

hmmm, kann Dir bei 1 nich folgen.

Das Rad geht bald zur Inspektion und kriegt da hoffentlich nochmal sein Fett weg 

Und was den Gegenhang angeht: vielleicht ist es die Kompression/Wippen, die mich im Vergleich zum HT aufsetzen läßt!? So oder so mindestens gewöhnungsbedürftig... mal abgesehen davon, dass es dem Rahmen wohl insgesamt nich gut tut


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. August 2010)

naja wenn du reitrittst wie ein bierkutscher, dann wird dein hinterbau logischerweise einfedern - bzw. tiefer  Naja nix für ungut...wirstt dich gewöhnen (mmüssen) 

mein punkt 1 hieß, dass mein radl so um die 18-20 tsd. kilometer runter hat..und ob es sich am anfang "einlaufen" musste weiss ich nicht . so weit ich zurückdenken kann läuft und lief er  gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (11. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ... aber ein bissle an deiner fahrlkunst wirds auch leigen...pedale parallel zum boden und so?



Sei mir nicht Böse aber der Spruch ist ziemlich unreflektiert. Ich bin relativ sicher das es mir an Fahrvermögen nicht so arg hapert. Parallel zum Boden ist leicht gesagt, funktioniert aber nur im Bikepark wo man hoch Gondelt und runter rollt. Da kann ich auch Chainless fahren und habe das Problem nicht. Ich setzt auch heftig auf, vor allem bei technischen Passagen Bergauf - gerade da ist es ärgerlich - und auf ebenen kurvigen Singletrails bei denen man durchgehend trampelt. Es gibt immer wieder Situationen bei denen man pedalieren muss, obwohl es technisch wird. 
Mittlerweile hab ich mich arangiert (die fünf mm mehr Platz durch die flache Plattform mögen vielleicht auch schon ihren Teil beigetragen haben, übrigens steht man dadurch auch 5 mm tiefer im Bike) aber am Anfang hats mich ein paar mal fast vom Bock geschmissen. Bergab ist der tiefe Schwerpunkt natürlich Klasse. Wie gesagt flache Plattformen und ne 170 mm Kurbel sollten es richten.


----------



## soulslight (11. August 2010)

@ derAndre: auf der vorhergehenden seite schreibst du, dass du beim dämpfer nur noch wenig spielraum hast und jetzt schreibst du, dass du beim pedalieren im ebenen technischen gelände aufsetzt. irgendwie bekomm ich das gefühl nicht los, dass du mit zuviel sag fährst. wieviel sag hast du denn eingestellt?


----------



## navpp (11. August 2010)

Zum Thema Aufsetzen: Letztes Jahr wäre ich deswegen 2x fast gelegen. Und zwar auf Asphalt.  Hab nicht nachgedacht und hab mit ordentlich Tempo durch die Kurve pedaliert. So wie mit dem Hardtail das ich davor hatte. Tja das funktioniert halt nicht genausogut wenn der Hinterbau der Fliehkraft nachgibt. 
Heuer hätts mich im Frühjar beinahe vom Bock gehaut als bei einem kurzen Gegenhang über einen Wurzelberg pedalieren wollte. Und seitdem? KEINE Probleme!

Man sollts nicht glauben aber einmal behirnt (also nicht nur begroßhirnt sondern mit ganzem Körper verstanden) und die Welt fließt von alleine. Jedes neue Radl bedarf eben am Anfang etwas Umstellung, sonst hätte man ja gleich das alte weiterfahren können.


----------



## ThunderRoad (11. August 2010)

Ich hab mit der Tretlagerhöhe am Stereo kein Problem, das am Vorgängerradl war nämlich tiefer. Dort hab ich auch öfters die Kurbel zum Sägeblatt umfunktioniert, einmal sogar geschrottet. Mit dem Stereo seither kein Problem mehr. Hatte anfangs über eine 2fach Kurbel nachgedacht, aber für meine Zwecke gehts bisher auch mit der normalen.

Ich würd zu Plattformpedalen raten, damit löst sich das Problem und die bleiben immer hübsch wie neu - meine haben jetzt ca. 1500km runter


----------



## derAndre (11. August 2010)

soulslight schrieb:


> @ derAndre: auf der vorhergehenden seite schreibst du, dass du beim dämpfer nur noch wenig spielraum hast und jetzt schreibst du, dass du beim pedalieren im ebenen technischen gelände aufsetzt. irgendwie bekomm ich das gefühl nicht los, dass du mit zuviel sag fährst. wieviel sag hast du denn eingestellt?



Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. Ich fahre so 15-20% Sag, daran sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen. Mit der Federwegnutzung hinten bin ich voll zufrieden. Ich denke ich nutze 130mm des Federwegs auf den normalen Trailtouren. In Winterberg oder wenn es mal richtig ruppig her geht, auch schon mal mehr. Einen Durchschalg habe ich bewusst noch nicht erlebt. Von daher würde ich sagen es passt.

Nur damit ihr mich nicht falsch verstt. Ich liebe das Bike! Genau mein Ding. Ein Trailsurfbrett aller erster Güte. Da nehme ich gelegentliche Aufsetzer in Kauf, zumal sich die mit relativ einfachen mitteln minimieren lassen.

Edit: Als Plattform kann ich wirklich dieses Nonameprodukt empfehlen:




Günstig, haltbar, industriegelagert, flach und relativ leicht! Nur Hipp sind sie nicht, hehe.


----------



## jan84 (11. August 2010)

Hab das "Problem" beim Fritzz auch, wird sich mit dem Stereo nicht viel nehmen. Bergauf setzt man echt häufig auf. An den Kurbelarmen ist an den Enden nach nem halben Jahr nichts graues mehr zu sehen, fast nurnoch blankes Alu. Hatte das Problem bei dem alten Stereo trotz 180er Kurbel nicht. 
In technischem Gelände kann man nicht immer die Kurbel in die richtige Position bringen. Gehört dazu, Gebrauchsspuren halt.


----------



## fatz (11. August 2010)

navpp schrieb:


> Man sollts nicht glauben aber einmal behirnt ...


durch schmerz lernt man einfach am schnellsten 

zum aufsetzen kann ich nicht soviel sagen, da ich den alten rahmen hab. aber hin und
wieder rumpelts schon mal. aber dann bin ich meistens selber schuld. so treter unten 
beim berabfahren oder sowas...


----------



## jan84 (11. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> durch schmerz lernt man einfach am schnellsten
> [...] selber schuld. so treter unten
> beim berabfahren oder sowas...



Besonders toll wenn der Fuß vertikal vor dem Pedal steht (also 90° nach unten zum Boden) und man dann aufsetzt...
=> Immer auf die Körperspannung achten, sonst aua .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (12. August 2010)

So, heute hab ich auch meine Erfahrung zum Thema gemacht:

Ich fuhr gerade nichtsahnend ne Landwehr entlang, da hatte ich Erde auf``m Bauch( oder so   )

Da hatte sich das Pedal an nem Baumstümpfchen eingehakt, Rad blieb stationär, Fahrer war zu ( Massen)träge.

Ist das Stereo jetzt zu flach für Landwehren, brauch ich ein Fritz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (13. August 2010)

Ich glaub das fällt unter "Das Pech des Tüchtigen"  Irgendwann passiert sowas einfach!


----------



## Ray (13. August 2010)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> ... brauch ich ein Fritz?



Nein!


----------



## Oli01 (13. August 2010)

zeKai schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin 22" Fahrer...



Grüße von einem anderen 22'' Fahrer 

Ich würde sogar gerne mal wieder 'aufsetzen' mit den Pedalen.... Momentan muss (bzw. soll) ich wg. einer noch offenen OP-Wunde am Kopf Pausieren... Grummel...


----------



## nullstein (13. August 2010)

Offene Wunde am Kopf?!Hört sich fies an.Zum Thema Aufsetzen:man muss mit dem Stereo schon etwas aufpassen.Aber ich hab mich nach einigen gemeinen Aufsetzern dran gewöhnt.


----------



## Ray (13. August 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Offene Wunde am Kopf?!Hört sich fies an.Zum Thema Aufsetzen:man muss mit dem Stereo schon etwas aufpassen.Aber ich hab mich nach einigen gemeinen Aufsetzern dran gewöhnt.



Das Fritzz verhält sich aber hier nicht wesentlich anders. Wenn Du vorher weißt was auf Dich zukommt kann man ein bisschen mehr Luft in den Dämpfer pumpem (ca. 1-2 Bar), oder man kann alternativ die Plattform anstellen, das bringt durch den reduzierten SAG ne ganze Ecke Bodenfreiheit.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. August 2010)

navpp schrieb:


> Ich glaub das fällt unter "Das Pech des Tüchtigen"  Irgendwann passiert sowas einfach!



Ok, das mit dem Pech seh ich ein, nur mit tüchtig bin ich nicht ganz einverstanden.

Nicht umsonst trag ich bei allem, was nicht einkaufen ist, mindestens Knieschoner.

Nebenbei gefragt:

Ist es nur meine Ausrede, oder ist mit dem Stereo das Heck anheben/umsetzen deutlich mühsamer als mit weniger oder keinem Federweg hinten?

ich glaub immer, da bleibt der halbe Schwung in der Feder hängen?

Wie empfindet ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. August 2010)

Also mir fällts aufgrund der mittigeren position im rad leichter mim stereo als mim reaction...was auch daran liegen könnte, dass das eine ein race hardtail is..naja. Allgemein denk ich nicht dass es da durch sonderlich schwieriger wird, zumals ja auch nur 140mm sind..

Aber nur zum nachvollziehn: Wenn ich umsetze (im stehen, während der fahrt oder auch aus der fahrt raus) gehe ich mit dem gewicht doch eher nach vorne?! der dämpfer macht dabei doch recht wenig!?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. August 2010)

Ich hab einfach das Gefühl, ist müsste mehr( weiter) die Beine anziehen als beim Hardtail, weil das Rad erstmal aus dem Sag kommt.


Ich werd beim nächsten Mal drauf achten, wie weit ich nach vorne gehe.

Kann sein, dass ich mehr aus den Beinen ziehe.

Mist, kann man Fahrtechnik nicht irgendwo kaufen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. August 2010)

verlost bike doch immer zum weihnachtsspecial! 
Aus dem SAG ziehn? jaja, son 1cm, 2 diiieee reissens raus. ne spaß ohne..ich glaub, dass du es zwar bei so schwergewichtigen downhillmaschinen nicht so leicht hast, aber beim stereo denk ich gehts ja noch recht easy..


----------



## Ray (13. August 2010)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Ok, das mit dem Pech seh ich ein, nur mit tüchtig bin ich nicht ganz einverstanden.
> 
> Nicht umsonst trag ich bei allem, was nicht einkaufen ist, mindestens Knieschoner.
> 
> ...



Das liegt nicht am Federweg sondern an der Hinterbaukonstruktion. Konstruktionsbedingt sackt der Hinterbau viel leichter durch als z.B. bei einem AMS, dafür soll es antriebsneutraler sein. Richtig eingestellt fährt es sich allerdings sehr komfortabel.

Nur für Hinterrad versetzen, Bunny Hops oder andere Aktionen muss der Dämpfer dafür prall gefüllt sein sonst geht die ganze Energie verloren.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. August 2010)

der hinterbau taucht bei "sanfter" gewalt absolut gar nicht weg. der ist verdammt degressiv am anfang..das ist das was mich momentan etwas nervt, aber gut. ein ams sakt am anfang 8wie z.b. beim versetzen viel schneller weg!nur wenn die schläge/stösse mal größer werden...dann ist das stereo schneller weg.


----------



## Ray (13. August 2010)

Dann bewege ich mich wohl etwas kraftvoller 

Aber das war es auch was ich sagen wollte. Das Stereo fährt sich super komfortabel mit der Betonung auf fahren. Für Spielereien oder eine härtere Fahrweise muss das Dämpfer-Setup allerdings angepasst werden.

Mit dem AMS 150 bin ich allerdings deutlich besser zurecht gekommen. Das Ansprechverhalten fand ich wesentlich homogener.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. August 2010)

naja deine trail spielereien, klar.. aber was nennst du denn sonst härtere gangart? ich fahre bergab extrem holprige und verblockte trails, 3m dpubles und wege mit 30 umsetzserpentinen und jetzt kommts - mit einem setup 


evtl. unterscheiden sich altes und neues stereo doch mehrals wir dachten..


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. August 2010)

1. Schwein gehabt, ich hab nen altes (08er) Stereo.

2. Pech gehabt, ich muss doch üben!


----------



## Ray (14. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> naja deine trail spielereien, klar.. aber was nennst du denn sonst härtere gangart? ich fahre bergab extrem holprige und verblockte trails, 3m dpubles und wege mit 30 umsetzserpentinen und jetzt kommts - mit einem setup
> 
> 
> evtl. unterscheiden sich altes und neues stereo doch mehrals wir dachten..



Hast Du ein 09er?

Wenn ich flott holprige Sachen fahre mache ich mir bei normalen Setup den Dämpfer kaputt. Der ist ständig am Limit. Da bin ich übrigens nicht der einzige der diese Erfahrung gemacht hat. Die Fritzzes und ein anderes aktuelles Stereo meiner Kollegen verhalten sich genauso. Mein Hometrail beinhaltet 2m Drops ins Flat und schnelle Abschnitte mit natürlichen Kickern. Wenn ich nichts ändere rutscht der Gummiring nach dem Trail komplett vom Dämpfer. Wenn ich anpasse (2-3Bar mehr oder Plattform 2-3) schlägt er ein paar mal durch, und das ist normal.

Ein 3m Double ist natürlich differenziert zu betrachten. Da hast Du zwar eine Menge Airtime, Du dropst aber nicht ins Flat. Wenn Du sauber fliegst und landest braucht das Rad ja nicht mehr viel zu machen. Aber evt. gibt es auch Unterschiede bei den Baujahren. Ich bin nur die 10er Modelle gefahren.

Aber leih Dir mal das 11er AMS150 aus. Wenn Du mit dem Stereo zurecht kommst wirst Du das mögen.


----------



## derAndre (14. August 2010)

Ray schrieb:


> Hast Du ein 09er?
> 
> Wenn ich flott holprige Sachen fahre mache ich mir bei normalen Setup den Dämpfer kaputt. Der ist ständig am Limit. Da bin ich übrigens nicht der einzige der diese Erfahrung gemacht hat. Die Fritzzes und ein anderes aktuelles Stereo meiner Kollegen verhalten sich genauso. Mein Hometrail beinhaltet 2m Drops ins Flat und schnelle Abschnitte mit natürlichen Kickern. Wenn ich nichts ändere rutscht der Gummiring nach dem Trail komplett vom Dämpfer. Wenn ich anpasse (2-3Bar mehr oder Plattform 2-3) schlägt er ein paar mal durch, und das ist normal.
> 
> ...



2m Drops ins Flat würde ich meinem Stereo nicht zumuten. Das da der Dämpfer durchschlägt wundert mich nicht weiter. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das der Dämpfer nicht das einzige was bei dieser Belastung über kurz oder lang aufgibt (den Felgen z.B. traue ich nicht sonderlich viel zu). Für mich ist das Stereo ne Flowmaschine. Für härtere Einsätze würde ich mir ein anderes Bike aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (14. August 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> 2m Drops ins Flat würde ich meinem Stereo nicht zumuten. Das da der Dämpfer durchschlägt wundert mich nicht weiter. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das der Dämpfer nicht das einzige was bei dieser Belastung über kurz oder lang aufgibt (den Felgen z.B. traue ich nicht sonderlich viel zu). Für mich ist das Stereo ne Flowmaschine. Für härtere Einsätze würde ich mir ein anderes Bike aufbauen.



Längst geschehen  Aber leider war hier das Fritzz auch keine Alternative. Und die Laufräder habe ich nach den ersten 2 Wochen getauscht.


----------



## fatz (14. August 2010)

Ray schrieb:


> Längst geschehen


na dann lass's mal raus. wie isses das 301?


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. August 2010)

@Ray..Habs 08er. Und naja, klar isn double nich soo tragisch, aber trotzdem langts, wenn du nicht sauber landest - und selbst dann funzts mit dem setup! Bin schon aufm 150gesessen, aber habs noch nicht wirklich gefahrn.. naja, mal schaun. Ich hab ja die hoffnung, dass ich meien rahmen grad so noch n jahr fahren kann (auch wenn er fertig is und ich mir langsam was neues wünsche) - dem geldbeutel zu liebe 
Und bei nem drop ins flat versuchst ja normal aufm hinterrad den sprung abzufangen, damit du nich wien stein einschlägst..und trotzdem gehts. Naja, evtl. wirklich das baujahr. und andre: Ich glaub dem ding kannst ganz schön viel zu muten solang du nicht soo schwer bist. Laufräder..hm, weiss ich nich - ich fahr momentan panzer laufräder ohne kette 

@fatz: heut hab ich endlich mal zeit; werd dir später mal endlich ne nachricht schreiben,.

und btw: Hab den Minion double Ply in super tacky und 2.5 - also kurz gesagt so dick wie die MM in extra weich und extra pannensicher - vorne drauf. Der reifen gefiel mir nach den ersten 2 fahrten richtig gut! die seitenführung und allgemein die führung läuft doch spürbar besser als bei der mary! Wobei ich befürchte, dass letztere im nassen immer noch besser ist. Das wird sich zeigen..halt euch auf dem laufenden
Und noch so zum verzweifeln: hab mir laaamge überlegt ob ich ihn drauf machen soll..das ding hat richtig rollwiederstand und wiegt nachgewogene 1246gr..das ist (zu) viel!


----------



## Ray (14. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> na dann lass's mal raus. wie isses das 301?



Ich will kein Cube Bashing betreiben, wäre auch nicht ganz fair da der 301 Rahmen fast so viel kostet wie das ganze Stereo. Es gibt aber schon Unterschiede. Wäre auch schlimm wenn nicht.

Ich habe diesen Trail eine ganze Weile mit dem Stereo probiert bis mir der Rahmen gebrochen ist. Cube war super kulant und habe auch ganz schnell Ersatz bekommen, aber ein Stereo ist halt eher was für flowige Trails wenn man damit Freeriden will. Mit dem 301 hab ich das Ding dann endlich geschafft. Ist aber auch 1,5-2kg leichter als mein Stereo. Die größten Unterschiede für mich waren das deutlich höhere Tretlager und das leichtere Gewicht und ein lineares Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers. Das war beim Stereo nicht so. Aber wie schon gesagt, ich denke mit dem AMS150 wird alles besser


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. August 2010)

Ray schrieb:


> , aber ein Stereo ist halt eher was für flowige Trails wenn man damit Freeriden will.



Möööppp! "Für alles nach 08 vll"  - woiß auch net - fatz`ens und meinz machens mit..
Aber 301 is halt schon was feines  (901 aber auch)

hab mir grad dein video nochmal angeschaut. gefällt mir! 1000 mal besser als die ersten. jetzt stimmt der fluss und alles drum und dran. aber bei manchen stellen (z.b. die treppe am ende) fährst du halt soo langsam und verpsielt runter wie bei den anderen szenen. ich glaub an so stellen wärs (fürs video) nicht schlecht mal die bremse aufzumachen und den flow-faktor zu erhöhen - "ausgesetze" und schlüsselstellenmäßige parts hast ja schließlich genug


----------



## Ray (14. August 2010)

@andi Das 901 ist natürlich spitze, aber ich bin auch auf Anhieb mit dem Hanzz zurecht gekommen. Mal sehen wohin mich die Reise führt, ich muss mich noch an die Geschwindigkeit und die Airtime gewöhnen, das läuft noch nicht so wie ichs mir vorstelle.

Deine Kritik zum Video ist natürlich berechtigt. Ich wollte es authentisch filmen, d.h. ich bin einmal von vorne bis hinten durchgefahren. Also genau genommen drei Tage hintereinander, aber immer von vorne bis hinten. Am Ende der Treppe war ich jedes Mal sowas von im Eimer, dass ich kaum die Bremse ziehen konnte geschweige denn den Lenker halten konnte. Auf dem Video kommt es nicht so krass rüber, aber das Ding ist für mich Limit.

Aber es wäre auch möglich gewesen die einzelnen Stellen ausgeruht zu filmen, dann ists sicher mir mehr Flow möglich.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. August 2010)

ok, kann ich verstehen. man wird ja schliesslich auch unkonzentrierter. ich glaub in der fahrweisse unterscheiden wir uns ziemlich.. ich fahr zwar gerne wege, wo umsetzen und technik gefragt ist, auch gerne sher verblockte sachen. aber so rumzuspielen und von stein zu stein zu springen..hm ne. ich schau da, dass ich eher n bisschen schneller drüber komm unds "hinter mir habe", so nach dem motto. das trailige fahren kann ich nur sehr bedingt. sollte ich vll. üben, um wirklich ÜBERALL runter zu kommen?! naja, bisher gabs nicht viel was nicht fahrbar war. würd mich mal interessieren, wie und ob ich das ding vom video runterkomme!


----------



## derAndre (14. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> andre: Ich glaub dem ding kannst ganz schön viel zu muten solang du *nicht soo schwer bist*. Laufräder..hm, weiss ich nich - ich fahr momentan panzer laufräder ohne kette



Bin ich aber  Ich versuche zwar "sanft und sauber" zu fahren aber ich wiege nun mal 100 Kilo, das machen die Laufräder wahrscheinlich nicht lange mit. Entachten muss ich sie jedenfall öfters.Wenn die den Geist aufgeben kommen auf jeden Fall stabilere drann, sch***s aufs Gewicht.  Dem Rahmen und den meisten anderen Komponenten traue vorbehaltlos. Ich war mit dem Ding ja auch schon in Winterberg und bin den "Downhill" runter (wenn auch über den ein oder anderen Chickenrun). Sowas ist mir für das Bike und mich ne Nummer zu hart. Alles andere in Winterberg lässt sich mit dem Bike richtig gut fahren. (Ok, den Roadgap mal ausgenommen)

Ray: Bei so Bikes wie dem 301 schwanke ich immer zwischen testen wollen und lieber die Finger davon lassen, weil ich es mir eh nie leisten würde. Den Hardtaillook von dem Rahmen finde jedenfalls großartig. Deinen Trailtrialstil scheint es jedenfalls sehr gut zu entsprechen.

Bis später
der André


----------



## fatz (14. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Möööppp! "Für alles nach 08 vll"  - woiß auch net - fatz`ens und meinz machens mit..


wobei du glaub ich n bissl mehr gas gibst. ich fahr halt viel so trailzeugs bis s3. da 
hoppelt's schon mal ein bisserl mehr, aber zum laufen lassen ist es meistens viel zu steil
und eng. da kriegst ned so die belastungen auf den rahmen. eher auf die laufraeder.
das original hinterrad (xt-nabe mit sun sos-felge) haelt aber immer noch. das vorderrad 
hab ich mit der neuen gabel tauschen muessen, da in die xt-nabe keine steckachse 
reingeht. dem alten fehlt aber nix, ausser ein paar derben steinschlaegen auf der felge
von draufgekullerten brocken.
achja falls das wichtig ist 80kg nackich.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. August 2010)

ou ja, das mit den felgen nervt mich auch! meine schönen mavic - ganz vermackt.. das beste is, wenn du ne 180grad kehre hast, schnell kommst, bremsen musst weils in der kurve holprig und steil wird und dich dann steine überholen  - im übrigen fahr ich auch gerne so steil, steinig, bremse zu zeugs  - weisst du doch!
Fahre halt nur meistens abfahrten wos mal schneller mal enger, mal langsamer, mal luftiger, etc. wird. ich kombinier sehr gerne alles miteinander


----------



## wildkater (14. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Möööppp! "Für alles nach 08 vll"  - woiß auch net - fatz`ens und meinz machens mit...


...mein 2007er auch - bei mir (91kg netto) hört der Spaß immerhin auch erst bei S2-3 auf.
Flowig mag ich's aber tatsächlich am liebsten:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8263


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. August 2010)

sowas fahr ich lieber mim hardtail! macht einfach mehr spaß, wenns rollt! s nächste mal musst früher fahren


----------



## wildkater (14. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> sowas fahr ich lieber mim hardtail! macht einfach mehr spaß, wenns rollt! s nächste mal musst früher fahren


Auf'm Hardtail sind Schwalbe Marathon 1.5" drauf, das wäre kein Spaß!
Ich bin diesen Trail mind. 4 Jahre regelmäßig mit dem HT gefahren - war gut für dir Technik, aber glaub mir, SPASS macht's mit dem STEREO definitiv mehr.
Das Gewackel ist bedingt durch die Wurzelteppiche und kommt nicht von ungefähr


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. August 2010)

naja..is ja auch egal. mit meinem schweren bock müsst ich da für meinen geschmack zu viel ins treten investieren --> hardtail. 
übrigens ü 16kg mit den reifen  Dafür läufts momentan bergab wie auf schienen


----------



## fatz (14. August 2010)

@wildkater:
ganz grob wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (14. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> übrigens ü 16kg mit den reifen


Ich bin ja kein Grammfeilscher, aber 16kg wär mir zu viel.
Immerhin bin ich ja einigermaßen oft in den Alpen unterwegs und 800hm am Stück mit 16kg stell ich mir schon mühsam vor (vor allem wenn ein großer Teil des Gewichts rotierende Masse ist) 
Meins hat "nur" ca. 13.5kg inkl. Satteltasche


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. August 2010)

na s geht schun. touren mit 1000-2000hm sind bei guter laune schon drin
standart runde hat je nach ausführung auch 600-1000 ..ich sehs als training


----------



## wildkater (14. August 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> na s geht schun. touren mit 1000-2000hm sind bei guter laune schon drin
> standart runde hat je nach ausführung auch 600-1000 ..ich sehs als training


...du bist ja auch noch jung 
Aber das mit dem Training seh ich auch so, obwohl ich keine Rennen fahre und auch keine Ambitionen dazu habe. 
Ich hab's bergauf ned sooo eilig, komm aber fast überall hoch!


----------



## ThunderRoad (14. August 2010)

Isses ein Hubschrauber? Isses ein Flugzeug? Isses ein Gecko? Nein, es ist ein Stereo...

Also ihr stellt mit dem guten Stück ja schon ganz schön krasse Sachen an
Ich mach ja auch einiges mit meinem Radl (2m Drops gehören allerdings nicht dazu...), aber ein Durchsacken des Hinterbaus hab ich definitiv nicht, im Gegenteil: Der geht sehr sparsam mit dem Federweg um, mehr als 3/4 brauch ich so gut wie nie, inkl. eher grober Landungen etc.
Vielleicht bin ich auch zu nachsichtig mit dem guten Stück, bis vor 3 Jahren war ich noch mit einem komplett starren Stahlroß zumindest teilweise auf den selben Trails wie heute unterwegs


----------



## Unze77 (14. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @wildkater:
> ganz grob wo ist das?



Das is zwischen Julbach und Simbach am Inn


----------



## wildkater (15. August 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Das is zwischen Julbach und Simbach am Inn


Mensch Unze77, jetzt kennt das ganze Forum einen meiner Hometrails 
Wann bistn mal in der Nähe?


----------



## Unze77 (15. August 2010)

Bin z.Z. ziemlich im Stress, ein Bekannter is am Hausbauen und da bin ich tagsüber auf der Baustelle, damit da was vorangeht. Abends dann im Kino, da komm ich ned viel zum radeln. Aber i muß demnächst eh mal nach Simbach, von nem Freund die Bremsen "umbauen", dann könn ma evtl a kleine Runde drehn. Ich geb dir aber noch bescheid.


----------



## Boogeyman (16. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich überlege mir für mein Stereo aus 2007 eine neue Gabel mit etwas mehr Federweg zu kaufen (habe derzeit die original Revelation mit 130mm).

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Geometrie mit 140mm bzw. 150mm zu stark "versaut" wird bzw. ob ich solche gabeln überhaupt einbauen kann?

Besten Dank
Boogeyman


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. August 2010)

1. Offiziell darfst du bis 140 einbauen.
2. wird dir die neue gabel nicht die geo verhunzen (absenkbar sollt sie sein!)
3. eröffnet sie dir ganz neue möglichkeiten


----------



## Boogeyman (16. August 2010)

Besten Dank für die Antwort! Dann werde ich mich mal ein bisschen bei den Gabeln einlesen, wobei ich eigentlich endlich mal eine FOX haben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unze77 (16. August 2010)

Da findest hier im Bikemarkt oft faire Angebote....


----------



## JDEM (16. August 2010)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Besten Dank für die Antwort! Dann werde ich mich mal ein bisschen bei den Gabeln einlesen, wobei ich eigentlich endlich mal eine FOX haben will.



Service bei der Fox solltest du dir aber selber zutrauen, sonst kann es teuer werden.


----------



## Boogeyman (16. August 2010)

Im Preis/Leistungsverhältniss-Vergleich wird ja immer zu einer Rock Shox geraden, aber mir gefallen die Fox einfach vom Aussehen besser, da sie wuchtiger wirken. Klar, die Frage ist, ob der Aufpreis das Wert ist.

Den Service habe ich bei meinem Dämpfer nicht selber gemacht, habe mich aber auch noch nicht schlau gemacht, wie aufwendig das ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. August 2010)

Wennd was absenkbares von fox willst, also die talas ist die gabel sehr aufwendig. und der service..naja. sauteuer halt. Für mich funzen die Foxes auch besser als die restlichen marken, aber das fällt glaub ich unter geschmackssache. Fox is im übrigen auch super kulant - daher kann ich, wenn du die kohle hast, dir sie nur empfehlen.


----------



## fatz (17. August 2010)

na rockshox hat meiner lyrik auch neue buchsen spendiert, ob wohl die gabel schon 2jahre alt ist.
hab allerdings keine ahnung was mein haendler denen erzaehlt hat. sicher nicht die 100%ige wahrheit.
@boogey:
lyrik u-turn und sonst nix. eine fox ist dagegen rachitisch und eine stahlfedergabel ist einfach geil.
allerdings wenn du viel mittelgebirgs-rauf-runterzeugs faehrst koennt das gekurbel am uturn nerven.
service kannst bei den dingern ganz einfach selber machen.
tipp: duenneres oel als standard fahren, sonst isse ewas ueberdaempft.

ps. das ist einer der wenigen punkte, wo du von mir was anderes als vom andi hoeren wirst 

pps: zur geo: einfach den sattel ganz vor (ideal ca. soviel, wie die gabel hoeher ist), das kompensiert 
schon mal das meiste. der lenkwinkel wird halt flacher. aber wenn dir die sitzlaenge nicht zu kurz wird 
kannst auch noch n kuerzeren vorbau nehmen, dann lenkt's sich  weniger traege. ich fahr jetzt 75mm.
50 wuerd auch noch gehen. original war bei mir 105mm


----------



## BommelMaster (21. August 2010)

hier meins, grün eloxierte teile


----------



## trek 6500 (21. August 2010)

super geil - schwarz mit grün ist (für mich) auch das optimum !!!! sieht top aus !!!


----------



## BommelMaster (21. August 2010)

danke dir !

noch kurz zu den umlenkhebeln:

wie stark muss man die festziehen, diese achse?

so wie ich das sehe, könnte man sich mit dem drehmoment ein antiwippfunktion erfüllen.
technisch sollte es kein problem sein, die schraube etwas fester anzzziehen, dass mehr reibung an den anlaufscheiben ist. hinterbau wird weniger aktiv, wippt dann aber nicht mehr. oder eben sehr locker, dass es gerad kein spiel hat.

wie wird das von werk angezogen? gehört das lager evtl gefettet?


----------



## thierlo (21. August 2010)

ich hätte da noch einen vorschlag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (21. August 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> danke dir !
> 
> noch kurz zu den umlenkhebeln:
> 
> ...



Hi,
auf der Cube-HP liegt irgendwo ein PDF mit Drehmomentangaben. Da müsste was zu finden sein.

Die Teile sehen super aus, ein bisschen zu dunkel vll.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## fatz (21. August 2010)

lager fetten ist generell eine gute idee. ausser du willst bald neue kaufen.
so richtig quietschgruen, wie der milkygreen rahmen war waer auch was.
wo hast das machen lassen?


----------



## BommelMaster (21. August 2010)

mad-line ausm forum.

wegen fetten: ich mein das gleitlager bei der wippe. das war out of the box halt nicht geschmiert, denke also es gehört so. weiß aber nicht was für eine art von lager das ist.

die chris king wären sehr geil. denke aber von der wertigkeit passen die hope bulb auch sehr gut rein


----------



## fatz (21. August 2010)

wo, wie gleitlager? bei meinem sind da ueberall kugellager drin. hab aber noch den alten rahmen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. August 2010)

vll. das hauptlager?! Das is aber ein nadellager! Und da kannst den bolzen a weng fetten. Locktite auf die schrauben net vergessen und danach mit den cube drehmomenten (homepage) festziehen.

(sollte es beim neuen ein gleitlager egben  ich glaubs net=?!..)


----------



## BommelMaster (21. August 2010)

2009 hat m.m.n. ein gleitlager bei der wippe. habs aber noch net weiter zerlegt. aber da seh ich nirgends kugeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (21. August 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> danke dir !
> 
> noch kurz zu den umlenkhebeln:
> wie stark muss man die festziehen, diese achse?
> wie wird das von werk angezogen? gehört das lager evtl gefettet?


 

*Sting, Stereo, Fritzz, ab 2009​*Dämpferbefestigung unten 12 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Dämpferbefestigung Umlenkhebel 10 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Hauptlager 15-18 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Horstlink Dual 8 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Umlenkhebel Sitzstrebe 8 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest​Umlenkhebel Klemmschrauben 6 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...m;jsessionid=53B0A8E16FCB988A5093C6848241B473
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/download/web/Drehmomente+pdf_uplId_46309__coId_36431_.pdf


----------



## Mike8 (22. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

eine kurze Frage an die Experten:sseit meiner gestrigen Trail-Ausfahrt knarzt das Tretlager meines Stereoa wie hulle. Was kann das sein? Es hört sich jedenfalls nicht gut an.

Vielen Dank & Grüsse,
Mike


----------



## zeKai (22. August 2010)

Das mit den eloxierten teilen schaut echt gut aus.. nun hast mir nen flo ins Ohr gesetzt.  Da werde ich mich wohl mal nach preisen etc. informieren müssen. 

@mike8 bei mir knackt es oft weil irgendwo sand/dreck hingekommen ist. Meistens ist es durch normales reinigen oder Ausbau und neu fetten erledigt (Kurbel).


----------



## Boogeyman (22. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> na rockshox hat meiner lyrik auch neue buchsen spendiert, ob wohl die gabel schon 2jahre alt ist.
> hab allerdings keine ahnung was mein haendler denen erzaehlt hat. sicher nicht die 100%ige wahrheit.
> @boogey:
> lyrik u-turn und sonst nix. eine fox ist dagegen rachitisch und eine stahlfedergabel ist einfach geil.
> ...



Die Lyrik hat aber deutlich über 140mm ;-) und ist ja auch nicht ganz billig (knapp 1000 ). Hm, ich werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Mike8 (22. August 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

noch mal eine Frage: Ich hatte heute einen fiesen Kettenklemmer und habe mir an meinem Stereo RX 2010 (schwarz) einige Lackschäden eingefangen. Hat jemand von Euch schon mal versucht kleine Lackschäden beim Stereo auszubessern und kann mir ggf. einen Lackstift o.ä. empfeheln, denn ich hierfür verwenden kann? Wäre echt super!

@zeKai: Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, werde das gleich morgen mal ausprpbieren...

Viele Grüße aus München,
Mike


----------



## Bymike (22. August 2010)

Die Chainsucks sind mir am Anfang auch passiert. Seitdem achte ich penibel darauf, dass ich bei Abfahrten das 2. Kettenblatt fahre. Seitdem ist eigentlich nichts mehr passiert. 

Aber in der Kettenstrebe sind natürlich viele Kratzer drin. 
Mich störts nicht weiter, so sieht man wenigstens, dass die Fuhre benutzt wird 

Kurzfristig tuts aber auch n schwarzer stift oder Lackstift. Solange das silbrige überdeckt ist, sieht man die Kratzer ja kaum. 
Gewöhn dich einfach dran, mit der Zeit kommen immer mehr Macken.


----------



## sap (23. August 2010)

Hm....muss mich hier mal wieder unter den Stereo-Rittern melden:
Ich war gestern auf einer ausgedehnten Tour und stellte irgendwann ein sehr unschönes Spiel am Hinterbau fest...war beim uphill. Also runter und erstmal geschaut und dann habe ich ganz schön bös gestaunt: An der Schwinge der hinteren Achs-Aufnahme fehlte eine Schraube - jene auf dem Bild markierte...





So, und nun natürlich erstmal enttäuscht. Habe mir die Tour noch mit einer Ersatzschraube gerettet, denn der Teil der Schraube mit Innengewinde lag ein paar Meter weiter hinten auf dem Trail. Den anderen Teil habe ich nicht mehr gefunden, konnte aber eben ersetzt werden.
A) Ist das schonmal jemandem passiert oder kennt das jemand vom Hören-Sagen?
B) Die Schraube da hinten wurde ehrlicherweise nicht nach jeder Fahrt nachgefettet, aber das sie sich vollständig rausdreht? Ich zweifle da dann doch an Cube-Verarbeitungsqualität...wenn das bei Tempo auf dem Trail bergab passiert wäre, weiß ich nicht, ob ich hier noch schreiben könnte..

Werd wohl mal eine Mail an Cube schreiben. Der Rahmen stammt von H&S Bikediscount, letztes Jahr, ist eigentlich noch Garantie drauf. Würde wenigstens noch die Schraube erwarten...(und diesmal mit Schraubenkleber!)


----------



## Unze77 (23. August 2010)

Also ich hör das jetzt zum ersten mal, ich persönlich check die Schraube da auch nicht und bis jetzt is da alles Bombenfest. Es is da bestimmt nicht angebracht, gleich auf die "Cube-Verarbeitungsqualität" zu schimpfen, die ist in der Regel ganz gut. Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel und es kann schon mal vorkommen, das jemand einen Fehler macht....


----------



## Sgt.Green (23. August 2010)

Hi,

ich glaube von Cube brauchst du da gar nichts erwarten 
Was soll es denn mit der Verarbeitungsqualität zu tun haben wenn sich eine Schraube löst?
Ich denke in dem Fall gar nichts und mit Garantie wird das auch nichts zu tun haben!


Nachfetten brauchst du die Schraube auch nicht nach jeder fahrt ... aber regelmäßig die Hinterbauschrauben kontrollieren ist sicher nicht verkehrt
Oder einmal raus und Loctite rauf dann ist normalerweise Ruhe 

Ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich das die Schraube nicht eher rausgefallen ist,
wenn du das Rad schon 1 Jahr hast und dich nie für die Schraube interessiert hast.

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## ThunderRoad (23. August 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Was soll es denn mit der Verarbeitungsqualität zu tun haben wenn sich eine Schraube löst?



Gib Dir selbst die Antwort:



Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Oder einmal raus und Loctite rauf dann ist normalerweise Ruhe



Laut Cube Serviceanweisung gehört auf jede Schraube Loctite. Warum machen sie es nicht bei sich selbst im Werk?

Für mich ein klarer Montagefehler, und die verlorene Schraube würde ich unter diesen Umständen gerne umgehend in meinem Briefkasten wiederfinden.

Mein Bike im Auslieferungszustand:
- Gabel hat zuviel Öl, blockiert 30mm vor Ende (Fehler wahrscheinlich von Rock Shox, hätte Cube aber durchaus merken können)
- Züge schlecht verlegt, nicht gegen Scheuern geschützt
- untere Steuersatzdichtung nicht sauber montiert (eingeklemmt)
- Schraube an der Wippe und an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme locker - vermutlich auch die Schraubensicherung vergessen

Naja, Pefektion is anders...
Fairerweise muss ich aber dazusagen, daß ich mit dem Händler vereinbart habe, den Check bei der Auslieferung selbst zu machen. Sonst hätte der wahrscheinlich noch was ausgebügelt. Und bei Cannondale wars damals ungefähr das gleiche Bild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (23. August 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Was soll es denn mit der Verarbeitungsqualität zu tun haben wenn sich eine Schraube löst?
> Ich denke in dem Fall gar nichts und mit Garantie wird das auch nichts zu tun haben!


Was es mit Verarbeitungsqualität zu tun hat? Naja, ich würde sagen da hat z.B. loctite gefehlt...und ja, das ist für mich schon eine Qualitäts- bzw. Gründlichkeitsfrage.



> Ehrlich gesagt wundert es mich das die Schraube nicht eher rausgefallen ist,
> wenn du das Rad schon 1 Jahr hast und dich nie für die Schraube interessiert hast.



Also ich glaube da habe ich dann doch etwas andere Erwartungen an ein MTB...und ich habe mich übrigens für die Schraube interessiert, nur eben wie erwähnt nicht gerade wöchentlich oder nach jeder Tour...

Mal als Detail am Rande, was ich bisher ausgespart hatte: Ich bin mit der Ersatzschraube weitergefahren. Das war eine, die ich an einer anderen Stelle (Befestigungsclip der Satteltasche) abgeschraubt hatte. Diese Schraube hatte es innerhalb von 15km Trail inklusive Abfahrt wieder herausgedreht. Ich habe es bisher nur nicht erwähnt, weil a) es eben nicht die Originalschraube war und b) ich auf diese unterwegs kein Loctite drauf machen konnte.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte hier keine Cube-Hetze oder so lostreten, ich bin mit meinem Stereo eigentlich glücklich. Aber in Anbetracht der Gefahr, die von der Schraube (bzw. ihrem Fehlen) ausgeht, war ich doch schon ziemlich erschrocken, sowas festzustellen.
Im Grunde will ich nicht mehr, als ThunderRoad schon beschrieben hat: Die Schraube im Briefkasten haben und damit auch Cube auf dieses nicht ungefährliche Detail hingewiesen haben...


----------



## Sgt.Green (23. August 2010)

> Also ich glaube da habe ich dann doch etwas andere Erwartungen an ein MTB...und ich habe mich übrigens für die Schraube interessiert, nur eben wie erwähnt nicht gerade wöchentlich oder nach jeder Tour...



Dann les doch bitte mal nach was Cube schreibt wann du die Schrauben kontrollieren sollst.

Auch wenn Loctite gefehlt haben sollte hättest du gemerkt das die Schraube sich lockert wenn du sie regelmäßig kontrolliert hättest wie Cube es vorschreibt.
Und wenn du schon von Gründlichkeit vom Hersteller sprichst wo war die eigene in der Situation? (du sagst ja selbst das du die Schraube nicht regelmäßig kontrolliert hast)



Und was für eine Erwartung hast du an ein MTB? 
Das jede Schraube ewig hält nur weil die Kiste von mir aus auch 3000,- kostet und mal Schraubensicherung benutzt wurde?

Aber das soll hier auch nicht ausufern, ich denke wir haben da etwas unterschiedliche Ansichten.

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## fatz (23. August 2010)

Boogeyman schrieb:


> Die Lyrik hat aber deutlich Ã¼ber 140mm ;-)


nur geringfuegig 


> und ist ja auch nicht ganz billig (knapp 1000 â¬). Hm, ich werde mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


hab meine gebraucht gekauft, von meinem haendler, 250tacken. mittlerweile hat er mir sie
noch eingeschickt und rs hat mit statt nur neue buchen gleich ein komplettes casting 
spendiert.
wenn du einen haendler hast, der selber oefter mal was umbaut einfach mal fragen.


----------



## fatz (23. August 2010)

@Sgt.Green
also ganz ehrlich: seit ich loctite auf alle schrauben schmiere, ist mit keine mehr aufgegangen und das
nicht nur am bike. das kann ich auch bei einem 3000 euro bike vom hersteller erwarten. und nicht nur 
diese popelige fertigschraubensicherung, die schon auf den schrauben von cube drauf ist, damit sie sich 
pro rad ein paar cent sparen.


----------



## Sgt.Green (23. August 2010)

Nabend Fatz,
klar geht normalerweise keine Schraube mit Loctite so wieder auf.
Ich denke wenn man von einem Hersteller will das er Loctite verwendet und auf jedes kleinste Detail achtet sollte man über ein Bike von einem anderen Hersteller nachdenken.

Irgendwo muss doch ein Unterschied von einem "Premium Hersteller" sein gegenüber einem Hersteller wie z.B. Cube der ganz andere Mengen zusammen schustert. 

Cube hat ein super Preisleistungverhältnis aber das muss auch irgendwo herkommen (natürlich nicht nur von der Schraubensicherung aber allgemein wegen den kleinen Details )

Aber das eigentliche Thema kann man eben so oder so auslegen:
Entweder... Cube hat Schuld wegen schlechter Schraubensicherung..oder 
der Fahrer hat weil er die Wartungsintervalle nicht eingehalten hat.

Evtl. eine Verkettung von beidem.

@sap 
Ich fänds auch ok wenn Cube dir aus Kulanz eine Schraube schickt
(sowas gehört sich bei gutem Service eigentlich) nur muss Cube gar nichts! Und mit Garantie hat es in meinen Augen nichts mehr zu tun.

So und dabei will ich es dazu jetzt auch belassen.

Ride on

Mfg 
Sgt.Green


----------



## arminiusf (24. August 2010)

Leider kann ich zu dem Thema auch was beitragen...

Gestern auf der Feierabendtour macht die Kette auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt schleifende Geräusche. Nachgeschaut, ob der Umwerfer richtig eingestellt ist, ob was drin hängt. Alles in Ordnung. Dann nochmal runtergeschaut und was sehe ich: die Schraube vom Hauptlager (direkt hinter dem Kettenblatt) hat sich gelöst. Macht nichts, ich hab ja Werkzeug dabei. Dumm nur, dass man nicht dran kommt. Dazu müsste erst die Kurbel raus oder das große u mittlere Kettenblatt ab. Also bin ich dann nur auf dem 2. und 3. Kettenblatt weitergefahren und nach Hause...

Zu Hause dann die Kettenblätter demontiert. Das war vielleicht eine Aktion... Angeblich sind ja die Schrauben nur mit 7-9 Nm anzuziehen. Der Torx 30 hat die Schrauben dann mal schön zerrissen und fast unbrauchbar gemacht, beim Versuch, sie zu entfernen. Die Schrauben waren dermaßen fest da drin, dass sie sich durch's Rausdrehen verformt hatten! Hatte ja noch überlegt, Ersatz zu kaufen, aber 12 Euro plus Versand für die 4 Schrauben sehe ich nicht ein. Also die Schrauben nach dem Anziehen des Lagers wieder reingemurkst.

An der ganzen Sache ärgert mich am meisten, dass das Hauptlager wohl nicht wirklich fest angezogen war und kein Loctite oä verwendet wurde. Deswegen durfte ich gestern das "halbe Rad" auseinanderbauen, nur um an diese blöde Schraube zu kommen. Die Kettenblattschrauben sind hinüber. Aber naja, ich schnitze mir neue aus Kerzenwachs, die halten sicher besser als die alten 

Um Loctite auf die Schraube des Hauptlagers machen zu können, muss man die Kurbel doch komplett demontieren, oder?! Durch Entfernen der 2 großen Kettenblätter kann man die Schraube zwar festziehen, aber nicht komplett rausdrehen...


----------



## dadom11 (24. August 2010)

hallo, ich hatte das selbe problem mit dem hauptzlagerbolzen, und kann nur empfehlen die kurbel zu entfernen! beim ersten mal bin ich auch direkt nach hause und habe mir die letzten abfahrten nehmen lassen, aber beim zweiten mal habe ich die sache direkt im wald behoben.....dazu muss du als erstes die zwei imbusschrauben lösen,dann diese plastikschraube (einfach einen dickeren ast nehmen) lösen und die kurbel runterziehen und den bolzen nachziehen!

habe ich auch zweimal machen müssen,aber beim drittenmal habe ich dann meinen händler aufgesucht und dann mit loctite und drehmoment beheben lassen,seid dem habe ich auch keine probleme mehr gehabt!

dache ich wäre ein einzelfall,aber wie man liest bin ich das nicht!


----------



## fatz (24. August 2010)

wieso schraubst du die kettenblaetter ab? das sind 4 schrauben und ziemlich frickelige dazu.
kurbel ausbauen sind nur 2.


----------



## dadom11 (24. August 2010)

Aber das eigentliche Thema kann man eben so oder so auslegen:
Entweder... Cube hat Schuld wegen schlechter Schraubensicherung..oder 
der Fahrer hat weil er die Wartungsintervalle nicht eingehalten hat.


@Sgt.Green
unrecht hast du damit nicht,aber das problem ist das man die kurbel nicht nach jeder ,oder jeder 2ten fahrt demontiert und kontrolliert, und wenn sich der bolzen einmal gelöst hat, wird es es betimmt wieder(so war es bei mir).
deswegen ist es am einfachsten dieses mit dem hänler zu klären und die stellen sich bestimmt nicht quer da loctite drauf zu schmieren und mit drehmoment nachzuziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arminiusf (24. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wieso schraubst du die kettenblaetter ab? das sind 4 schrauben und ziemlich frickelige dazu.
> kurbel ausbauen sind nur 2.



Ganz ehrlich: das frage ich mich auch  Dummheit wohl 

Naja, das nächste Mal weiß ich es besser. 

Ich sehe den Fehler ganz klar bei Cube: kann ich noch nicht mal knapp 150km fahren (das Rad ist im Prinzip neu), ohne dass es auseinanderfällt? Laut Händler waren alle Schrauben ordnungsgemäß angezogen. Möglicherweise haben die ja ein paar vergessen... Das war jetzt schon die 4. Schraube, die ich nachziehen musste. Alle am Hinterbau. Und das einfach nur weil Loctite fehlt. Am nächsten Wochenende werde ich alle Schrauben am Hinterbau entfernen, mit Loctite und Drehmo neu anziehen. Dann ist hoffentlich Ruhe. Irgendwie kotzt mich das nur ein wenig an. In der Drehmomenttabelle schreibt Cube ganz stolz "Loctite" rein und selbst scheinen sie die Schrauben mit Speichel festzukleben... 

Mal eine (möglicherweise dumme) Frage: schadet es den Lagern sehr, wenn man mit nicht ordnungsgemäß angezogenen Schrauben fährt (noch nicht rausgefallen!)?


----------



## xerto (24. August 2010)

arminiusf schrieb:


> G
> 
> Mal eine (möglicherweise dumme) Frage: schadet es den Lagern sehr, wenn man mit nicht ordnungsgemäß angezogenen Schrauben fährt (noch nicht rausgefallen!)?



Nach fest kommt ab...


----------



## dadom11 (24. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wieso schraubst du die kettenblaetter ab? das sind 4 schrauben und ziemlich frickelige dazu.
> kurbel ausbauen sind nur 2.




das kann ich auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen!




xerto schrieb:


> Nach fest kommt ab...




so ist es, deswegen gibt es ja eine tabelle wieviel drehmoment die bekommen sollen!

http://www.schrauben-normen.de/anziehmomente.html

in der regel müsste es sich um die festigkeit von 8.8 schrauben halten.


----------



## arminiusf (24. August 2010)

Ok, anders gefragt.

Mehrere Fälle: 

-Schraube zu locker, noch nicht rausgefallen. Was passiert?
-Schraube zu fest, abgerissen. Ist klar.
-Schraube zu fest, sitzt aber, nix passiert. Was für Auswirkungen?


----------



## dadom11 (24. August 2010)

-Schraube zu locker, noch nicht rausgefallen. Was passiert?[/QUOTE]

im schlimmsten fall raus und weg!

-Schraube zu fest, sitzt aber, nix passiert. Was für Auswirkungen?[/QUOTE]

zuviel spannung sie reißt ab(evtl. auch beim fahren),aber das habe ich so auch noch nicht gehabt.

es könnte natürlich auch sein das du dir gewisse anbauteile verziehst,ist ja auch nicht so toll!


----------



## arminiusf (24. August 2010)

Mhh, ok! Danke erstmal 

Also ist die Idee, alle Schrauben rauszumachen und mit Drehmo und Loctite wieder zu montieren vielleicht nicht wirklich die schlechteste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadom11 (24. August 2010)

habe ich persönich auch nicht gemacht,aber wenn du merkst, dass bestimmte schraube sich des öfteren lösen solltest du dies tun!

aber dann auf jedenfall auf die festigkeit des loctites achten,nicht das die schrauben anschließend nicht mehr demontiert bekommst!

aber drehmoment ist nie verkehrt!

frohes schaffen!


----------



## fatz (24. August 2010)

also generell: 
wenn eine schraube rauskommt, loctite drauf. punkt aus! wenn ihr eine rausdreht auch.
wieso soll ich eine schraub nochmal rauskommen lassen, bevor ich das zeug draufschmier?

empfehle loctite 243. das ist die feld/wald/wiesen-festigkeit. haelt fest genug und laesst sich
wieder loesen.


----------



## arminiusf (24. August 2010)

Ok, hatte durch Zufall früher Zeit, nach dem Rad zu sehen. Es sind leider drei Schrauben am Hinterbau "locker". Will heißen nicht so fest angezogen, wie die anderen. Bei einer (Hauptlager) äußert sich das dadurch, dass es schon im Gewinde knirscht, wenn man sie dreht, also Dreck drin ist. 

Kann ich die Schrauben bedenkenlos komplett entfernen, das Gewinde säubern (mit was? was beeinflusst Loctite nicht?) und dann die Schrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment und Loctite wieder anziehen? Natürlich nicht alle Schrauben auf einmal sondern schön der Reihenfolge nach und nacheinander...

Sorry für meine dummen Fragen, aber ich will es einmal richtig machen, damit ich Ruhe habe. Und der Händler kann mir gestohlen bleiben bei dem Stuss, den er bisher abgeliefert hat. Der versteht unter Inspektion wahrscheinlich auch, dass er sich das Rad mal anschaut und ne Runde über den Parkplatz dreht und den Rest der Zeit Kaffee trinkt... 

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## st-bike (24. August 2010)

So Leute nach zwei Wochen des stillen Mitlesens werde ich auch mal aktiv. Vor 2 Wochen habe ich mir dann auch ein Stereo gegönnt. Am Samstag bin ich dann auf Tour gewesen. Auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt und den großen Ritzeln hinten kam dann auch das Geräusch. Nichts weiter bei gedacht. Fahre ich halt diese Woche mal zum freundlichen, um die Schaltung nachzustellen. Ist schließlich 3 Monate alles kostenlos. Am Sonntag wurde es dann noch ein wenig mehr und am letzten Anstieg kam noch ein weiteres Geräusch hinzu. Bei der sofortigen Überprüfung habe ich dann auch eine gelöste Schraube hinter den Kettenblättern entdeckt. Auf Tour war das für mich dann nicht zu beheben. Also bin ich gestern gleich zum freundlichen. 10min später war alles anstandslos behoben. Samt Lager prüfen, fetten und wieder "einkleben". Ich bin direkt wieder nach Hause. Ich sollte es nur über Nacht aushärten lassen. Jetzt wo ich das von euch so lese, bin ich schon so gut wie in der Garage, um die restlichen Schrauben zu checken.


----------



## ThunderRoad (24. August 2010)

Also (von meiner Seite abschließend) zum Thema Schrauben prüfen:

- In erster Linie ist der Hersteller dafür verantwortlich, daß sich Schrauben nicht im normalen Betrieb lösen
- Eine rein optische Kontrolle kann man vom Kunden erwarten. Eine Drehmomentprüfung nicht. Vom Händler beim Service/Auslieferung allerdings schon.

- Eine echte Prüfung bedeutet nicht, den Drehmomentschlüssel dranzuhalten und bis zum Klick drehen. Wenn die Schraube nämlich vorher schon fest war, ist sie es hinterher garantiert noch mehr. Das macht man dann ein paar Mal, und irgendwann knackt nicht mehr der Drehmomentschlüssel, sondern die Schraube.
- Wenn man schon an eine Schraube drangeht (d.h. vorher lösen!), dann muss bei jedem mal auch wieder neues Loctite dran. Das Gewinde wird sich nach 20 Prüfungen dankend verabschieden.

Fazit: Selbst wenn man wollte, man kann schlicht und einfach nicht alles laufend prüfen. Um so wichtiger, daß der Hersteller da seinen Job ordentlich erledigt. Und wenn der Loctite verwendet, klappts ja normalerweise auch. 

Wenn mir am Auto die Achsaufhängung bei 200km/h davonfliegt, wird sich der Hersteller auch nicht rausreden mit "Hätten's halt mal die Schrauben und Bolzen kontrolliert vorm Losfahren, könnt ja sein, daß wir's vergessen haben"...


----------



## fatz (24. August 2010)

arminiusf schrieb:


> Gewinde säubern (mit was? was beeinflusst Loctite nicht?) und dann die Schrauben mit dem richtigen Drehmoment und Loctite wieder anziehen?



wenn's fettig/oelig ist mit brensenreiniger oder benzin sauber machen und trocken 
lassen. wenn du nur n bissl trockenen dreck drin hast, ausblasen (nicht reinspucken) und die schraube mit einer (alten) zahnbuerste abputzen.


----------



## arminiusf (24. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten auf alle meine Fragen. Habe komplett nacheinander alle Schrauben gelöst und neu mit Drehmomentschlüssel und Loctite mittelfest angebracht. Zwei Schrauben hatten schon Dreck abbekommen, waren aber leicht zu reinigen. 

Jetzt sollten alle Schrauben gleichmäßig, ordentlich und mit Loctite angezogen sein. Dem Spaß steht also zumindest theoretisch nichts mehr im Wege.  

Damit kann ich ja zum nächsten Thema übergehen  Nach den Tips hier im Forum habe ich mir ein Stück Schlauch mittels Kabelbinder um den Dämpfer befestigt, so dass dieser keinen Steinschlag mehr abbekommt. Zuerst hatte ich mich am tollen Spritzschutzschubkarrenschlauch versucht, aber das hat nur leidlich geklappt. Der Schubkarrenschlauch hat einen deutlich kleineren Radius, so dass er nicht im geringsten zwischen Reifen und Rahmen passt ohne überall zu schleifen!? Der Schlauch am Dämpfer scheint vorerst auch zu genügen, obwohl selbiger doch noch einiges an Dreck abbekommt (über den indirekten Weg)...


----------



## Route66 (24. August 2010)

Hi,

hab wegen den erschreckenden Berichten hier auch grad mal die Lagerbolzen an meinem Stereo usw. gechecked. 
Ergebnis: alles ok  

Kann also erst mal nicht meckern. 
Ist ein 2007er Stereo das aber jetzt erst 2 Jahre / ca. 5000 km in Betrieb ist. 
Hatte es als Rahmenset gekauft und selbst aufgebaut. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## arminiusf (24. August 2010)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hatte es als Rahmenset gekauft und selbst aufgebaut.
> 
> ...



Da hast du wohl alles richtig gemacht beim Aufbau


----------



## fatz (25. August 2010)

arminiusf schrieb:


> Der Schlauch am Dämpfer scheint vorerst auch zu genügen, obwohl selbiger doch noch einiges an Dreck abbekommt (über den indirekten Weg)...


wenn du regelmeassig drunter sauber machst, ist da kein problem. ich fahr seit 
2006 so rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arminiusf (25. August 2010)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## icube (25. August 2010)

weis zufällig jemand ob man bei dem dt swiss laufradsatz vom 09 stereo the one
die vordere nabe von 15 mm auf 20 mm steckachse umbauen kann?
will die 32 talas rausschmeisen und ne 160 mm gabel verbauen die haben aber fast alle ne 20 mm achse....! 

_____________
gruß icube


----------



## Vincy (25. August 2010)

Ist bei dem LRS nicht möglich. Für 20er Achse sind da größere Lager drin, also auch anderer Nabenkörper. Die Naben sind baugleich mit DT Swiss 370.
http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/759e2d77-9f0b-42cd-a219-b6d098bfc5cd/Datasheet.aspx


----------



## tonig. (25. August 2010)

Bei mir hat sich am letzten donnerstg der bolzen vom Horstlinklager verabschiedet.
(auf der strasse). naja, an der letzten steigung vor zuhaue wollte ich da mit gesperrten dämpfer und im wiegetritt hoch.(war etwas fertig von der tour) und beim ersten reintreten eiert volles pfund das hiterrad, bzw der halbe hinterbau. 

hab mich mords erschrocken, aber nach der schadensaufnahme wars halt nur noch voll ärgerlich. denn das lager ansich is noch drin.
nach UNENTLICH langen gesprächen meines händlers mit cube, haben die zugesagt das sie noch son teil haben und es zu mir rausschicken. 
was sehr gut is, da ich am wochenende nach willingen wollte. 

ist das schonmal einem von euch passiert?


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. August 2010)

Schon einigen, mir auch. Hab vom Händler den kompletten Schraubensatz bekommen 
Neue Schraube mit Loctite und dem genauen Drehmoment anziehen und dann hält es definitiv.

Grüße NaitisrhC


----------



## wildkater (26. August 2010)

Mir ist es letztes Jahr passiert.
Kompletter Wechsel ALLER Lager auf Kulanz durch meinen Händler ;-)

(Ähnlich wie bei NaitisrhC)


----------



## Route66 (26. August 2010)

Hi,



arminiusf schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl alles richtig gemacht beim Aufbau



ja, wobei ich gestehen muss dass ich beim Aufbau die ganzen Lager nicht wirklich gewissenhaft geprüft hatte.  
Noch mal Glück gehabt. 

Generell arbeite ich sehr wenig mit Schraubensicherung. 
Ich benutze aber wenn möglich immer einen Drehmomentschlüssel und achte darauf, dass alle Schrauben einer Verbindung *gleichmässig *angezogen sind, z. B. Bremsscheiben. 
Hatte bisher auch noch nie Probleme mit gelockerten Schrauben am Bike. 


Gruß
Marko


----------



## rODAHn (26. August 2010)

Hi,

mal eine Frage an die "Schrauber"...
Ich möchte das große Kettenblatt meiner XT Kurbel abbauen und stattdessen einen "Bashring" anbauen. (Zwecks größerer Bodenfreiheit)
...und da ich das große Blatt sowieso nicht nutze.

Jetzt meine Fragen:

Welchen Bashring benutzt Ihr?
Wie habt Ihr das mit dem Umwerfer gelöst? (Oder habt Ihr diesen 3-fach gelassen?)
Muss ich sonst noch etwas beachten?

Ach so, ist ein 2008er Stereo im Selbstaufbau.

Grüße

rODAHn



PS: Habt Ihr eventuell ein Foto eines "2-Fach" Stereos?


----------



## dadom11 (26. August 2010)

@rODAHn

das sollte eigentlich alles kein problem sein,hatte damals einen ähnlichen aufbau an meinem stinky primo!

mit dem umwerfer ist ja egal, das du den einen gang dann nicht benutzt,aber bashring kann ich dir leider keinen empfelen...zu beachten wäre der lochkreis und das er größer als das mittlere kettenblatt ist(ich hatte damals die saint kurbel 2 fach schaltung und einen shimano bashring).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadom11 (26. August 2010)

http://www3.hibike.de/shop/product/...4-36-Bash-inkl-Innenlager-und-Rammschutz.html



wäre auch ne möglichkeit, weil ich mir mit dem anderen was ich geschrieben habe auch nicht soooo sicer bin!


----------



## icube (26. August 2010)

doppel post sorry


----------



## icube (26. August 2010)

Hey leute brauch zufällig einer eine fox talas 32 2009 in weiß hätte meine zuverkaufen! 
einfach melden! 

____________
gruß icube


----------



## sap (27. August 2010)

Hm, habe mich gerade durch den Thread gewühlt, Stichwort Belastbarkeit bei Drops ins Flat usw. Da gab es eine Bemerkung, dass der Gummiring am Dämpfer eben gerne den Dämpfer verlässt, weil zu viel Federweg beansprucht wird.
Also ich habe hinten noch nie das Gefühl gehabt, dass etwas durchschlägt (fahre auch mehr Flow-Trails und selten Sprünge; fange mit letzteren gerade erst an..), aber der Gummi-Ring ist trotzdem oft unten. Ich dachte, der rutscht bei Wurzeltrail-Passagen einfach aufgrund der Vibration herunter...bild ich mir das nur ein und belaste ich meinen Dämpfer ständig zu sehr oder passt das?


----------



## fatz (27. August 2010)

@sap:
meiner ist auch oefter unten, auch wenn ich gar nichts wildes fahre. ich schieb das im moment
auf meinen schutzlappen aus schlauch. wenn du sichergehen willst, mach mal temporaer
einen kabelbinder oberhalb des gummirings rum. wenn da gescheit anziehst sollte der oben 
bleiben. sollt man nach allerdings nicht dauernd drauflassen, weil das mit dreck leicht kratzt.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (27. August 2010)

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit einer 1-Fach Kefü am Stereo?

Bzw. mich würde einfach nur interessieren, welche ohne Komplikationen passt

Zum Thema Bash und 2 Kettenblätter, ich habs mit einem e.13 gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (30. August 2010)

Stiftsquelle schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit einer 1-Fach Kefü am Stereo?
> 
> Bzw. mich würde einfach nur interessieren, welche ohne Komplikationen passt
> 
> Zum Thema Bash und 2 Kettenblätter, ich habs mit einem e.13 gelöst.


Danke für das Foto! Cooles Stereo!
Wie Gast du es mit dem umwerfer gemacht? 3-fach gelassen?
Von welchem Hersteller ist der bashring?


----------



## slmslvn (30. August 2010)

Er hat deine Frage schon beantwortet..


rODAHn schrieb:


> Von welchem Hersteller ist der bashring?





			
				Stiftsquelle schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habs mit einem *e.13* gelöst.


----------



## icube (30. August 2010)

hab immer noch ne fox talas zu verkaufen^^


----------



## sap (30. August 2010)

Habe jetzt bei trockenem Wetter ohne Dämpferschutz bei ein paar kleinen Testfahren darauf geachtet: Das Gummi am Dämpfer rutscht im Normalfall nicht runter...sollte also alles passen.


----------



## Bymike (30. August 2010)

Bei mir fällt der Gummi auch immer runter. Fahr allerdings eine sehr softe Abstimmung. Plonk hats trotzdem erst einmal gemacht, federt wohl noch zu langsam aus. 
Denke aber nicht, dass da großartig was passieren wird.


----------



## ThunderRoad (30. August 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Bei mir fällt der Gummi auch immer runter.



Entweder der Gummi hält nicht richtig oder Du hast relativ kräftige Durchschläge. Der Gummi bleibt selbst bei vollem Einfedern noch an der Kolbenstange dran. Soweit geht die nämlich gar nicht ins Gehäuse rein, daß es den Ring abstreifen würde.


----------



## slmslvn (31. August 2010)

Also bei mir ist er gestern beim Fahrrad-die-Treppe-runterschieben runter gefallen. Soviel dazu das er gut hält.. Aber wenn der Dämpfer durch schlägt sollte man das eigentlich merken..

Gruß


----------



## zeKai (31. August 2010)

Wenn ich richtig wie ein kleines Ferkel im Schlamm spiele ist der Ring meist auch runter. Bei trockenen tagen ist er zwar ganz unten aber noch immer auf der Stange. 
Ich mach mir da keine sorgen wenn es durch schlägt merkt man das.


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. August 2010)

Wenn der ring unten is hat das recht wenig mit durchschlagen zu tun. der rp (zumindest meiner) nutzt den hub nich ganz. maximales einfedern bedeutet so um die 2-3mm rest, der nicht benutzt wird. dadrauf bleibt der ring..allerdings rutscht der halt durch vibrationen, wie sap vermutet hat leicht runter..


----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2010)

suche eine 16 zoll stereo rahmen - oder auch ganzes bike - kann ruhig älter sein - aber technisch einwandfrei bitte alles anbieten , eilt !!! danke und gruss, kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (31. August 2010)

erst grünes sting, jetzt stereo . ich such schonma n fritzz raus 

ich glaub z.Z. gibts bei ebay n paar angebote


----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2010)

nix in 16 zoll .... joaaa, gegen frizz hätt´ich auch nix ...  nee, mal ernst - 16 zoll scheint recht schwierig zu finden zu sein ...


----------



## sap (31. August 2010)

sacht ma, was kann man einem stereo den drop mäßig bei 0,1t Kampfmasse denn zumuten? also ich möchte es nicht böse machen, geschweigedenn kaputt, aber ich übe gerade so n bisschen technikkram...balance, umsetzen, stufen hoch und runter usw...nur bevor ich da ne 50cm stufe sanft runterdrope (d.h. nich aktiv abspringen, sondern eben mit bisschen schwung oder leichtem zug am vorderrad runter, so dass beide räder gleichzeitig oder HR zuerst aufkommt) und es mir was kaputt macht, frag ich lieber nach


----------



## wildkater (31. August 2010)

sap schrieb:


> sacht ma, was kann man einem stereo den drop mäßig bei 0,1t Kampfmasse denn zumuten?


Kommt darauf an, wieviel Druck Du auf Dämpfer/Gabel hast. Der Rahmen ist  - glaube ich - nicht das Kriterium.
Aber mehr als 1,50m würde ich nicht all zu oft machen


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. August 2010)

Jo...aber nen halben meter. - das packt dein rad locker.


----------



## jan84 (31. August 2010)

sap schrieb:


> sacht ma, was kann man einem stereo den drop mäßig bei 0,1t Kampfmasse denn zumuten? also ich möchte es nicht böse machen, geschweigedenn kaputt, aber ich übe gerade so n bisschen technikkram...balance, umsetzen, stufen hoch und runter usw...nur bevor ich da ne 50cm stufe sanft runterdrope (d.h. nich aktiv abspringen, sondern eben mit bisschen schwung oder leichtem zug am vorderrad runter, so dass beide räder gleichzeitig oder HR zuerst aufkommt) und es mir was kaputt macht, frag ich lieber nach



Cube sagt:
- kleine Sprünge bis 50cm
- wenn du nicht nackt fährst bist bist du schwerer als die max-Zulassung von Cube aus (was aber nichts zur Sache tun sollte)


Ins Flat würde ich mit dem Stereo auch nicht deutl. mehr als 50cm springen. Wenn die Landung passt (Gefälle, beide Räder ~gleichzeitig, locker stehen) bei deinem Gewicht würd ich nicht regelmäßig deutlich über nen Meter hinausgehen. Limitierender Faktor sind vermutlich am ehesten die Laufräder, ggf. verschleißen die Buchsen der Gabel schneller. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## sap (31. August 2010)

also das VR sollte kein thema sein, ex823 
HR ok, wird man sehen wieviel das fulcrum red metal 5 mitmacht...gabel = durolux...die sollte prinzipiell auch für mehr einsatz taugen, langzeiterfahrung habe ich diesbezüglich aber keine. 
und mehr als einen meter traue ich mich ins flat eh nich...vielleicht mal 70cm, aber dann sollte es auch gut sein


----------



## jan84 (31. August 2010)

Bei der Durolux musst dir keine Sorgen machen (nur regelmäßig checken ob die Kartuschen oben noch fest eingeschraubt sind). Die taugt für das was du vorhast. Solltest dus noch nicht getan haben, tausch die Fettschmierung in den Tauchrohren/auf den Kartuschen gegen Motoröl. Bringt extrem viel was das Ansprechen angeht. 

Evtl. die Bremsen auch noch auf Einfingerbremsen umbauen (weiter nach innen). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## sap (31. August 2010)

hab erst neue griffe dran und muss mich noch entscheiden, wo ich die bremsen haben will...ziehen tun sie ausreichend 
danke für die infos & tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (31. August 2010)

achso, zur durolux: dünneres öl ist bereits drin, schmierung habe ich noch nicht gemacht, da ich grad kein schmieröl zur hand habe...aber da ich noch mit der idee spiele, mir die rca kartusche zu gönnen, wart ich aktuell noch n bisschen. gut finde ich die gabel auch so schon :>


----------



## Stiftsquelle (31. August 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Danke für das Foto! Cooles Stereo!
> Wie Gast du es mit dem umwerfer gemacht? 3-fach gelassen?
> Von welchem Hersteller ist der bashring?



E Thirteen Turbo Charger Bashguard, der Umwerfer ist ein ganz normaler XT Umwerfer. Schaltet aber nur noch 2 Fach, dank Begrenzungsschrauben.


----------



## Ponydieb (31. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> suche eine 16 zoll stereo rahmen - oder auch ganzes bike - kann ruhig älter sein - aber technisch einwandfrei bitte alles anbieten , eilt !!! danke und gruss, kati



Schau mal unter www.schlierseer-radhaus.de. Dort habe ich letzte Woche einen 18" gekauft. Hat bestimmt auch noch 16".

Jens


----------



## fatz (31. August 2010)

sap schrieb:


> sacht ma, was kann man einem stereo den drop mäßig bei 0,1t Kampfmasse denn zumuten?


0.1t  nackig?
voll aufmunitioniert und mit rad hab ich auch fast genau 100kg....


----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2010)

@ponydieb : ..leider nicht ..nur in schwarz - und das möcht´ich nicht ..danke , trotzdem


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. August 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> 0.1t  nackig?
> voll aufmunitioniert und mit rad hab ich auch fast genau 100kg....



ich hab mit bike gefühlt ne tonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (1. September 2010)

das gefuehlte gewicht ist fuer den rahmen glaub ich unerheblich. genauso wie die gefuehlte
uhrzeit beim arbeitsbeginn. 

wie war's in bgl?


----------



## zeKai (1. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich hab mit bike gefühlt ne tonne



Und ich suche ständig hinter mir den Anker der mich festhält! Oder aber den platten... 

mit rad etc. bin ich auch bei ~115kg was doch schon ziemlich bergab zieht.. auch wenn man bergauf will


----------



## sap (1. September 2010)

also falls du nen wurfanker willst, kann ich die avid code empfehlen 
hat mich noch nicht im stich gelassen...und ich bin auch schon mit 110kg komplettmasse damit gefahren


----------



## zeKai (1. September 2010)

hehe ne ne. Meine nächste bremse wird wohl eine Hope M4 derzeit fahr ich die magura marta sl welche auch noch ausreichend ist.


----------



## dadom11 (6. September 2010)

@trek 6500

check mal die seite http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?lang=DEU&page=SN_Home

die haben letztes jahr noch einige gehabt und wurden die bestimmt nicht alle los!

aber verlass dich nicht nur auf die seite ggf. einfach anrufen und nachfragen....

viel erfolg!


----------



## sap (6. September 2010)

langsam Zweifel ich an meinem Verstand 
Hatte am Wochenende das gleiche Schraubenproblem wie schon letztes Mal. Rechte Seite, Hinterbauschwinge direkt am Schnellspanner hat sich die Schraube gelöst. Ich kapiers grad nicht...da war ordentlich Schraubenkleber drauf, ohne dass es zugekleistert gewesen wäre. Und an der Stelle verursacht die Schwinge ja nur minimale Bewegung, die Schraube muss sich wirklich Stück für Stück da rausgedreht haben. Vor der Abfahrt habe ich sie sogar noch kontrolliert und auf halber Strecke (ca. 5km) war sie wieder weg!

Wer weiß bzw. kann mal schauen, wie rum die Schraube dort an einem Stereo 2008 verschraubt ist? Es gibt ja die Lagerschraube mit Innengewinde und die Gegenschraube mit Außengewinde. Welche davon ist innen, sprich auf Seite der Kassette und welche ist außen?


----------



## zeKai (6. September 2010)

die Schraubensicherung kann sich auch lösen wenn das Gewinde fettig ist. Sowas hatte ich am hauptlager direkt neben dem tretlager. Da hat nichts geholfen die schraube kam immer wieder heraus, bis ich Teflonband benutzt habe.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. September 2010)

innen is der dreier imbus und aussen der 4er oder 5er, oder was das is. Hast du das locktite aushärten lassen? und hattest du dehmoment drauf? und noch wichtiger; wie mein vorrender bereits erwäöhnt hat: hast du die schraube vorher entfettet?

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mir selbst ohne locktite, nicht vorstellen kann dass sich die schraube in kürzester zeit verabschiedet!


----------



## sap (6. September 2010)

drehmoment ja, bin extra zur werkstatt um es entsprechend anziehen zu lassen.
aushärten auch. fett...hm ja. Also die Schraube selbst war schon entfettet, aber da ich ja das Gegenstück zu ihr gefettet hatte, kann es sein, dass da eine Fettnase mit reingedreht wurde, wenn die ins innengewinde gedrückt wurde...
aber wie Andi schon bemerkt hat: die geschwindigkeit, in der sich das ganze verabschiedet hat, finde ich echt übel...ich habe meine federung gerade relativ sensibel eingestellt und der hinterbau musste auf der abfahrt auch mächtig arbeiten, viele kleine schläge und stufen im 5-20cm bereich.
vielleicht versuche ich es nochmal mit teflonband..


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. September 2010)

aber irgend nen grund musses doch haben?! Das interessiert mich jetzt mal! jemand ne idee?

(und wegen nen paar absätzchen sollte sich die schraube nicht rausdrehen! bei mir grigt der hitnerbau regelmäßig 50cm und mehr..oder auch  mal was angelegtes ala double. aber verabschiedet hat sich noch keine.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (6. September 2010)

ich hatte das problem ja auch über ein jahr lang nicht...


----------



## Danger75 (6. September 2010)

sap schrieb:


> langsam Zweifel ich an meinem Verstand
> Hatte am Wochenende das gleiche Schraubenproblem wie schon letztes Mal. Rechte Seite, Hinterbauschwinge direkt am Schnellspanner hat sich die Schraube gelöst. Ich kapiers grad nicht...da war ordentlich Schraubenkleber drauf, ohne dass es zugekleistert gewesen wäre. Und an der Stelle verursacht die Schwinge ja nur minimale Bewegung, die Schraube muss sich wirklich Stück für Stück da rausgedreht haben. Vor der Abfahrt habe ich sie sogar noch kontrolliert und auf halber Strecke (ca. 5km) war sie wieder weg!
> 
> Wer weiß bzw. kann mal schauen, wie rum die Schraube dort an einem Stereo 2008 verschraubt ist?
> ...



Hallo

leider ist mir gestern das Gleiche bei meinem 2009er Stereo passiert. Es handelt sich doch um diese Schraube, oder ?









Ich musste nach 35km kurz an einer Steigung absteigen um einer älteren Dame Platz zu machen. Als ich wieder losfahren wollte, verzog sich der Hinterbau. Es war eine ganz schöne Fehlersuche, bis ich auf die fehlende Schraube gekommen bin. Ich hoffe das ist keine Macke die immer wieder auftritt. Ich werde mich erstmal an den Händler wenden bei dem ich  das Bike gekauft habe. Ist ja schließlich noch Garatie drauf. Hat jemand noch die Probleme?

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## sap (6. September 2010)

selbige Schraube hier


----------



## icube (8. September 2010)

Danger75 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> leider ist mir gestern das Gleiche bei meinem 2009er Stereo passiert. Es handelt sich doch um diese Schraube, oder ?
> 
> ...



werd ich jetz auch gleich mal checken! aber irgwie is es schon komisch normal darf das bei nem bike in der preisklasse nicht vorkommen! 

_____________
Verkaufe FOX TALAS 32 2009 QR 15 WEIß !!


----------



## jan84 (8. September 2010)

Same beim Fritzz (09), nur früh genug bemerkt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. September 2010)

hab meine gestern abend beim smart repairing und bremsbeläge abschleifen mal just for fun angeguckt. sitzt bombenfest wie eh und je...?! ich verstehs net


----------



## dusi__ (8. September 2010)

da hatten se wohl 2009 nen azubi an die schrauben gesetzt


----------



## fatz (8. September 2010)

meine sind ganz am anfang auch mal rausgeflogen. mit loctite 243 montiert und seitdem (06) 
fest. allerdings ist das bei mir etwas anders. da haben sie auf der innenseite mit einem helicoil
rumgebastelt.


----------



## basti1985 (8. September 2010)

selbe Schraube > locker, ist aber beim check aufgefallen 
man muss wohl alle Schwingenschrauben regelmässig nachziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. September 2010)

das ist das duemmste was du mit denen machen kannst. einmal entfetten, loctite drauf und dann in ruhe
lassen. schraubensicherung wird nicht besser, wenn du dauernd dran rumdrehst.


----------



## sap (8. September 2010)

also ich hoffe, dass es bei mir im grunde auch ein einmaliges problem war....und das zweite mal mit fett beim reinschrauben zu begründen ist.
aber wie bereits gesagt: erschrocken hats mich beide male..


----------



## Peter-S (8. September 2010)

Schraube trocken mit Locktite (mittel) dünn einstreichen, einschrauben und Drehmoment einhalten und dann in Ruhe lassen. Das "überprüfen" der schraubverbindung "knackt" den Kleber und die Sicherung ist hin. Wenn Du also eine Schraube "anfasst", dann raus damit und das gleiche Prozedere wieder, sonst klappt das nicht


----------



## dusi__ (10. September 2010)

so jetzt mal zu anderen themen:

mein bike braucht ne rundum erfrischung.
neue pedale sind angekommen, die klickies fliegen raus, mir bleibt niewieder der schuh am rad wenn ich auffe nase flieg 

ich möchte mich von meiner XT schaltung verabschieden und es soll eine  sram X9 ans bike, welchen umwerfer brauche ich da für mein stereo 08  genau? da gibts ja auch wieder zich variationen.

des weiteren möchte mein fahrrad weniger wiegen, darum kurzum die entscheidung gefällt, neue gabel muss her.

also die alte Pike 454 aus dem haus und ne neue muss her,
habe mich mal schlau gemacht und bin bei einer Magura Thor hängen  geblieben,  was haltet ihr von der ? mit ~ 1,7 kg schon n gutes  kampfgewicht (im vergleich zu meiner 2,3 kg pike)

hat jemand damit erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## fatz (10. September 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> ich möchte mich von meiner XT schaltung verabschieden und es soll eine  sram X9 ans bike,


gute wahl! find die sram um welten besser als das shimpanso geraffel....


> welchen umwerfer brauche ich da für mein stereo 08  genau? da gibts ja auch wieder zich variationen.


der 08er rahmen ist doch identisch mit meinem 06er oder hab ich da jetzt n wurm drin?
dann geht nur der shimano e-type, der jetzt schon drin ist.


----------



## dusi__ (10. September 2010)

ach so, dachte da braucht man auch wieder den extra x9 umwerfer,   gut..wieder paar euro gespart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (10. September 2010)

nein. umwerfer sind kompatibel. nur die schaltwerke haben verschiedene uebersetzungen.


----------



## dusi__ (10. September 2010)

und dabei erzählt jeder immer von irgendwelchen DIN normen...

allein auf der suche nach ner passenden gabel für meinen steuersatz bin ich schon halb am verzweifeln.die scheiss pike is konisch. unten 1,5 oben 1 1/8...

bleibt mir ja nur n neuer steuersatz übrig oder? denn ne thor mit solchen maßen hab ich noch nicht gefunden


----------



## fatz (10. September 2010)

ich wuerd mir n passendes drehteil machen, dass den unteren durchmesser auf 1 1/8 
reduziert. wenn du's richtig machst kannst dir gleich den konus vom steuersatz sparen.


----------



## dusi__ (10. September 2010)

mh, sucht man ein mal richtig springts einem direkt ins auge, gibt doch 1,5 / 1 1/8 tapered.

dann is ja alles paletti 

jetzt nurnoch auf n passendes angebot warten


----------



## ThunderRoad (11. September 2010)

Gestern lag mal wieder die neue Bike im Briefkasten - mit einem Dauertest eines 09er Stereo HPA The One (2750km).
Bemängelt wurde nur, daß die weiße Carbonsattelstütze schnell gammlig aussieht und daß der Zug vom Umwerfer auf der Gabelkrone scheuert. Beide Probleme kenn ich auch 
Schrauben scheinen sich keine gelöst zu haben, gab 6 von 6 Sternen für das Bike.


----------



## jschanz (11. September 2010)

icube schrieb:


> werd ich jetz auch gleich mal checken! aber irgwie is es schon komisch normal darf das bei nem bike in der preisklasse nicht vorkommen!
> 
> Selbes Problem am 2007er Sting. War eine lustige Sucherei. Dabei hab ich die Schrauben 2 Monaten vorher noch nach NM festgemacht und mit Loctite gesichert.
> Bei meinem Mitfahrer ist ein paar Tage davor der Kopf der Schraube abgebrochen.


----------



## sap (11. September 2010)

ganz ehrlich: ich hätte für materialermüdung im sinne einer gebrochenen schraube schon eher verständnis...aber wie sich das ding so leicht und schnell lösen kann, blick ich noch immer nicht. jede bewegung, die der hinterbau macht, macht er ja im grunde in beide richtungen...warum löst sich dann aber die schraube?


----------



## slmslvn (11. September 2010)

Naja.. anziehen geht schwerer als lösen.. Aber ich glaube nicht das das des Rätsels Lösung ist..


----------



## Muehi (12. September 2010)

Moin,

die Welt ist schon gemein, bei meinem 2007er Stereo haben sich die Bolzen am Horst-Link noch nie von selbst rausgedreht. Und das obwohl ich die Teile schon mehrmals demontiert - und ohne neue Schraubensicherung wieder reingedreht habe... Kontrollier die Schrauben aber auch regelmäßig.

Stattdessen habs ich geschafft, beide Schrauben am gleichen Tag beim nachziehen abzuscheren... Da hat die Drehmomentangabe von Cube nicht gestimmt, zuerst die eine Seite kaputt gemacht - das ganze nicht glauben können, und auf der anderen Seite weiter gemacht (mit gleichem Drehmoment und Erfolg). Man(n) ist ja lernresistent


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. September 2010)

wieviel nm hastn genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (12. September 2010)

Mal was ganz Anderes...

seit einiger Zeit habe ich im Kurbelbereich meines "2008er Stereos" so sein seltsames knacken, klackern, knarzen, schleifen unter Belastung.
Auch der Ein- bzw. Ausbau des Tretlagers hat nicht geholfen. (Natürlich habe ich alles gut gefettet)
Kann einfach das (XT)Tretlager hinüber sein?  Es ist jetzt ca.2,5 Jahre alt und hat so ca. 3500 km gesehen.
(Das Bike wurde auch öfter mit einem bösen Hochdruckreiniger geputzt)

Oder können die Geräusche noch von etwas Anderem stammen?

Grüße

rODAHn


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. September 2010)

Ein tretlager knackt - meist - eher nich, sondern rauscht -eher - wenns durch is. ich behaupt das is dein schwingenhauptlager.

Lösung:

schrauben auf machen, bolzen rauskloppen, alles reinigen, u-scheiben, bolzen, etc. wieder mit fett einbauen, drehmoment + locktite und ruh is.


----------



## arminiusf (12. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ein tretlager knackt - meist - eher nich, sondern rauscht -eher - wenns durch is. ich behaupt das is dein schwingenhauptlager



War bei mir auch so. Aber einfach, weil die Schrauben locker waren. Eventuell muss man gar nicht alles komplett ausbauen, sondern kann auch einfach mal die Schrauben checken. Wenn die locker sind, war vielleicht sogar das das Problem!


----------



## rODAHn (12. September 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

...welche Schrauben meint Ihr genau?


----------



## Jensi_70 (12. September 2010)

hi,
hab mir vorgestern ein Cube Stereo gekauft (wollte ich schon immer haben).
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie das Teil am Hinterrad heißt, das den Dämpfer vor Schmutz schützt (gibt es optional zu kaufen, weiß aber nicht, wie das Teil richtig heißt).
Danke schon mal im voraus,
Cu


----------



## BommelMaster (12. September 2010)

hat jemand von euch schon erfahrungen mit anderen dämpfer im stereo 2009 gemacht?

der originale fox rp 23 ist schon irgendwie sehr straff, auch wenn ich sehr viel sag habe. ich hatte einen rocky mountain slayer mit ähnlicher degressiver kinematik, kürzerer dämpfer aber auch weniger Federweg, und der alte fox float RL hat seine arbeit perfekt gemacht. straff, aber schluckbereit.

beim stereo muss ich bemängeln, dass der hinterbau schläge fast nicht wegbügelt, sondern in erster linie weiter gibt. passt halt so gar nicht zu der sehr weichen pike vorne.

habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen?


----------



## Muehi (12. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wieviel nm hastn genommen?



Zuviel... 
Im damaligen Cube-Drehmoment-Fleppen stand wenn mich nicht alles täuscht 12Nm. Die hab ich auch genommen. Ne Anfrage bei Cube ergab dann allerdings, das die richtigen Werte weit drunter lagen, 8 oder 6Nm. Der Fleppen ist mittlerweile auch korrigiert worden...


----------



## jammerlappen (12. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte meins jetzt in der ersten Inspekte und irgendwie is alles verschlimm(bess)ert.
Die Revelation hat trotz harter Wurzeltrails und Drops die letzten 45mm Federweg nich freigegeben und hinten scheints mir ähnlich zu sein. Leider is da nich der Standard-Dämpfer, zu dem ich die Bedienungsanleitung hab, drin, sondern ein X-fusion Shox 02-R verbaut.
Habt Ihr Ahnung wieviel Druck der bei meinem Kampfgewicht von 58-62kg haben sollte (für den Fall, dass ich den Händler Montag nich rankriege)?
Dank Euch!


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. September 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch schon erfahrungen mit anderen dämpfer im stereo 2009 gemacht?
> 
> der originale fox rp 23 ist schon irgendwie sehr straff, auch wenn ich sehr viel sag habe. ich hatte einen rocky mountain slayer mit ähnlicher degressiver kinematik, kürzerer dämpfer aber auch weniger Federweg, und der alte fox float RL hat seine arbeit perfekt gemacht. straff, aber schluckbereit.
> 
> ...



Welcome to "dual trail control" 
Der hinterbau is mit das degresivste was ich je gefahren bin. ds slyer is eher weniger degressiv im vergleich! (hatte beides scho)
Also ums kurz zu machen: eigtl. is der hinterbau halt so.. du  könntest theoretisch durch nen dämpfer mit der abstimmung "soft" (cube nimmt ne härtere abstimmung) noch n bissl mehr progressivität reinbringen..aber der grundgedanke des bikes fühlt sich so an.

@muehi: 12NM stimmt für eine schraube (glaub unere dämpferaufnahme - weiss net genau). für den rest 8. vll. hams 12 einfach nur zu oft reingeschrieben?? naja

@Heulsuse..#h jammerlappen : Das weiß keiner ausser dir, oder jemandem, der den selben dämpfer beim selben gewicht fährt. was is a.) wegen dem gewicht und b.) wegen des dämpfers fast bezweifeln möchte mess den hub, berechne 20% und dann weißt du wie weit dein SAG sein sollte. das nimmst als richtwert und machsts härter oder wdicher. aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (12. September 2010)

@ Andi: der Drecksdämpfer hat eh das Ventil hinter dem Hollowaxledings...


----------



## ThunderRoad (12. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Also ums kurz zu machen: eigtl. is der hinterbau halt so.. du  könntest theoretisch durch nen dämpfer mit der abstimmung "soft" (cube nimmt ne härtere abstimmung) noch n bissl mehr progressivität reinbringen..aber der grundgedanke des bikes fühlt sich so an.



Da ist doch schon der softe drin - bei mir auf jeden Fall. Compression und Rebound Tune sind bei mir laut Aufkleber auf Minimum. Straff ist der Hinterbau trotzdem (das muss heißen "er hat große Reserven" ). Aber ich finde das so angenehmer als das supersofte Gewippe von anderen Bikes.


----------



## BommelMaster (12. September 2010)

also ich hab mich bewusst für einen degressiven hinterbau entschieden, weil ich das vorallem beim bergauffahren als sehr angenehm empfinde, und man bergab bei diesen geschwindigkeiten die mit solchen bikes möglich sind nicht wirklich nachteile hat.

die sache ist halt, dass mir der dämpfer einfach sehr überdämpft vorkommt.
das wird denke ich in aller erste linie mit dem pro pedal zusammenliegen, das der dämpfer auch hat, wenn er nicht gesperrt ist.
zusammen mit dem straffen federverhalten, kommt eben noch die starke dämpfung dazu,

das führt bei mir beim überfahren von hindernissen zu der problematik, dass z.b. beim überfahren von wurzeln, diese nur minimal geschluckt werden, das hinterrad aber sofort ausfedert, sobald es auch nur die möglichkeit bekommt.

hätte gerne dass der dämpfer etwas softer ist.
habe leider keinen 190er stahlfeder oder anderen luftdämpfer hier.

liteville benutzt auch einen degressiven hinterbau(wenn auch von der kennlinie etwas anders als beim cube) mit einem dt swiss luftdämpfer.

hat schon wer ähnliche dämpfer ausprobiert?


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (12. September 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hätte gerne dass der dämpfer etwas softer ist.
> habe leider keinen 190er stahlfeder oder anderen luftdämpfer hier.
> 
> liteville benutzt auch einen degressiven hinterbau(wenn auch von der kennlinie etwas anders als beim cube) mit einem dt swiss luftdämpfer.
> ...



Z. Zt fahre ich den Fox RP23 BV aus dem 2010 Stereo (M,M,200, HHV) in meinem 09er Cube. Das Ansprechverhalten ist besser (o. PP), incl. mehr Reserven am Federwegsende.  Andere Marken habe ich noch nicht getestet. 

MMN


----------



## arminiusf (13. September 2010)

Habe jetzt gerade fast 10 min gesucht und finde den Post nicht wieder.

Wie weit darf man die Sattelstütze rausziehen? Auf der Sattelstütze steht min. 90 mm. Das ist zu wenig, da der Rahmen zu stark belastet wird. 

In der allgemeinen Cube-Anleitung steht, dass die Sattelstütze 3 cm unter der Unterkante des Oberrohrs enden muss. Dann guckt der Sattel aber nur 5 cm oben raus 

Ich habe so etwas wie 14 cm müssen im Rahmen bleiben in Erinnerung!? D.h. bis zur 13er Markierung an der Sattelstütze rausziehen ist iO? (Cube Stereo 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## dusi__ (13. September 2010)

wie lang ist denn deine sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (13. September 2010)

das wichtigste maß ist der überstand (abwärts gesehen) an der unterkante oberrohr.
3cm finde ich da viel, aber ca. 1cm über der schweißnaht wäre auf dauer empfehlenswert. halte deine stütze daneben und gucke, wie es passt


----------



## fatz (13. September 2010)

arminiusf schrieb:


> In der allgemeinen Cube-Anleitung steht, dass die Sattelstütze 3 cm unter der Unterkante des Oberrohrs enden muss. Dann guckt der Sattel aber nur 5 cm oben raus


dann hast die stuetze vermutlich zu kurz abgesaegt.



> Ich habe so etwas wie 14 cm müssen im Rahmen bleiben in Erinnerung!? D.h. bis zur 13er Markierung an der Sattelstütze rausziehen ist iO? (Cube Stereo 2010)


wenn von da bis zum ende noch 14cm uebrig sind ja. sonst nein.


----------



## arminiusf (13. September 2010)

Danke für die Antworten!

Die Sattelstütze ist das Original, welches dabei war (Syntace P6). Abgesägt habe ich da garnix 

Vielleicht eine etwas blöde Frage: welches Oberrohr ist denn gemeint? Beim Stereo 2010 sind ja zwei Oberrohre. Ich meine dieses "Dreieck". Muss die Stütze wirklich unterhalb der Schweißnaht des unteren der beiden Rohre enden? 

Stehen die 14cm irgendwo offiziell bzw. gibt es eine offizielle Aussage von Cube bzgl. des Stereos (und nicht nur allgemein?).

Danke!


----------



## BommelMaster (13. September 2010)

habe deswegen mal nachgefragt bei dieser netten kontakt-formular auf der homepage.
habe eine abgeschrägte stütze und wollte wissen wie weit das abgeschrägte min dri sein muss.
als antwort kam kurz und schnöd:
min 10 cm

wobei ich wieder nicht wusste, ob hiermit das längere oder das kürzere ende gemeint ist.

ich denke, dass das längere ende einer abgeschrägten stütze auf jeden fall unter das untere rohr gehen sollte, oder zumindest auf gleicher höhe enden sollte


----------



## arminiusf (13. September 2010)

Alles klar, danke. Sowas hatte ich auch vermutet. Der Grund meiner Frage ist, dass ich nach langen und anstrengenden Touren leichte Knieschmerzen hatte und den Sattel höher machen wollte. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich nicht über den Anschlag hinaus möchte und daher nochmal nachfragen wollte. Also: längeres Ende der abgeschrägten Stütze unterhalb des unteren Endes des unteren Rohrs der beiden Oberrohre  Je tiefer desto besser.

Komisch nur, dass Cube bei Körpergröße 189 und Schrittlänge 89 einen 20 Zoll Rahmen empfiehlt. An sich komme ich auch gut damit zurecht, bin aber wie gesagt am oberen Anschlag angelangt fürchte ich. Dabei beginnt der 22 Zoll Bereich ja offiziell erst ab 193 glaube ich (lt Händler)...


----------



## fatz (13. September 2010)

arminiusf schrieb:


> Komisch nur, dass Cube bei Körpergröße 189 und Schrittlänge 89 einen 20 Zoll Rahmen empfiehlt. An sich komme ich auch gut damit zurecht, bin aber wie gesagt am oberen Anschlag angelangt fürchte ich.


???
ich fahr bei gleicher schritthoehe eine 20er rahmen (allerdings den alten) und
hab noch 7 oder 8cm  von der stuetze abgesaegt...


----------



## dusi__ (13. September 2010)

kommt immer auf die schrittlänge nicht nur körprgröße an.

ich bin zb 193 , schrittlänge 88. trotzdem 20 zoll und komme damit perfekt aus.

wie hoch ziehst du denn deine sattelstütze ?
bei langen geradeaus touren oder bergauf immer auf 11, bergab immer anschlag , is bei mir 5-6 (<-  zu faul zum absägen  )


----------



## arminiusf (13. September 2010)

@dusi: Ja, bergauf bisher immer auf 11 cm. Wegen der Knieprobleme wollte ich ein wenig weiter raus. Aber da gehen nur noch 2 cm, wenn ich mich nicht total verguckt habe?! Die nächste Tour wollte ich auf 12 cm probieren und schauen, ob es besser ist. Bergab habe ich auch auf ungefähr 6 cm. Das gibt genug Freiheit und man kann sich bei Gegensteigungen auch mal hinsetzen und bissel treten 

@fatz: Abgefahren. Wahrscheinlich bauen meine Schuhe so hoch  (Ultraharte Sidi-Schuhe mit Plasikstollen ausm Resteverkauf). Oder ich habe eine komische Körpergeometrie


----------



## sap (13. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ???
> ich fahr bei gleicher schritthoehe eine 20er rahmen (allerdings den alten) und
> hab noch 7 oder 8cm  von der stuetze abgesaegt...



ich auch...  jetzt sinds mir 2cm zu wenig..man sollte halt vor dem sägen denken


----------



## icube (13. September 2010)

servus leute ich hab nochmal ne frage ob jetz schon wer eine schaltbare kefü an seinem stereo gebaut haut (3fach) die richtig funzt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (13. September 2010)

soo, mein umbau ist im vollen gange, 

pedale: sind neue bratpfannen dran, gestern ersten ausritt gehabt und muss sagen das die NC 17 dinger meine füße förmlich ans bike kleben
schaltung: ich glaub es werden die hier :

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Antrieb-und-Schaltung/Schaltwerk/SRAM-X9-Schaltwerk-X9-Trigger-Schalthebel-Set-%3E-l::2886.html

brauche ich zu der neuen schaltung eigentlich auch eine neue kasette + kette?
oder kann ich weiterhin meine XT klamotte verwenden (welche ich erst vor 2 monaten getauscht habe) ? was würdet ihr empfehlen?

und zu dem ganzen natürlich zum "cleanen" , dürfte ja auch X9 / Elixir CR kompatibel sein , or not? : 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ng-XX/Avid-Matchmaker-X-Paar-2010::19396.html


----------



## fatz (13. September 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> brauche ich zu der neuen schaltung eigentlich auch eine neue kasette + kette?
> oder kann ich weiterhin meine XT klamotte verwenden (welche ich erst vor 2 monaten getauscht habe) ? was würdet ihr empfehlen?


kannst du alles mischen. ich fahr meist sram-kette auf xt-ritzeln und -kassette,
geschaltet mit xt-umwerfer vorn und sram x.9 hinten.

xt-kasette weil anders gestuft und n bissl billiger als die sram


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. September 2010)

theoretisch langt dir ne billige slx kassette.. Die fahr ich nu in der 3. generation. schaltperformance technisch nicht schlechter als ne xt, n bissle schwerer, aber als verschleißteil halt günstiger. Dazu ne Sram kette mit kettenschloss für 17 euro und fertig.. 
Unterm strich ises (fast) egal was die verschleißteile angeht. wichtig sind die schaltenden komponenten selbst. (wobeis beim umwerfer wiederum benfalls relativ latte is..)


----------



## dusi__ (13. September 2010)

muss ich mir eigentlich neue schaltzüge bestellen oder kann ich die alten XT dinger nehmen?

sind ja quasi nix anderes als die von anderen firmen.

dann wird das alles nachher mal bestellt. danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. September 2010)

Züge sind grad egal *

Edith * was die shimano/sram geschichte angeht!


----------



## fatz (13. September 2010)

also zuege wuerd ich neue nehmen. egal welche. ausser sie sind noch fast neu.


----------



## Peter-S (13. September 2010)

Ich würde auch neue Züge nehmen und verbaue seit Jahren nur Jagwire, die auch Jahre !! später noch einwandfrei funzen mit gelegentlicher Pflege


----------



## dusi__ (13. September 2010)

hab mir auch die jagwire dazu bestellt. nich zu teuer aber wohl gut .


----------



## ThunderRoad (13. September 2010)

Neue Züge sind nie verkehrt. Meine originalen waren nach einem halben Jahr extrem schwergängig. Jetzt hab ich die XTR, die sind so leichtgängig, daß ich am Anfang immer zwei Gänge geschaltet habe. Die 15 (Züge & Hüllen) sind auf jeden Fall gut angelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (13. September 2010)

bin 4 saisonen mit den originalen von cube verbauten gefahren. dann war's schaltwerk im eimer, aber
geschaltet hat's trotz der schwergaengigen zuege immer noch. dei x9 ist keine mimosenschaltung
wie die dinger von shimpanso.
ich wuerd zuege komplett durchgaengig verlegen. dann hast weniger stellen wo dreck reinkommt.


----------



## xerto (14. September 2010)

Mal ne blöde Frage:

Seit neusten klappert mein Stereo ab ca. 23 Km und einem hohen Gang bei der Abfahrt? 

Ich habe alle Schrauben nachgezogen. Keine war locker. Das Klappern bleibt.







Die üblichen Verdächtigen sind überprüft. Pumpe, Trinkflasche, Werkzeug, usw. 

Habt Ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Cortina (14. September 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage:
> 
> Seit neusten klappert mein Stereo ab ca. 23 Km und einem hohen Gang bei der Abfahrt?
> 
> ...



Hoher Gang? Eventl. die Kette, Züge längen sich Umwerfer eventl. nicht mehr an der 100% Position und Kette scheppert, schleift.
Kettenstrebenschutz verloren, durchgescheuert....mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein.

Vorrausgesetzt Du bist Dir beim Stereo sicher, ich weiß ja nicht aber mit zunehmenden Alter wird man selbst auch etwas klappriger..duck und weg 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## dusi__ (14. September 2010)

hätte auch gesagt die kette isses


----------



## xerto (14. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Vorrausgesetzt Du bist Dir beim Stereo sicher, ich weiß ja nicht aber mit zunehmenden Alter wird man selbst auch etwas klappriger..duck und weg



Die alten Knochen klappern vorne. 

Die Kette ist eine Idee, Es klingt aber mehr als ob der ganze Hinterbau scheppert. Erstaunlich ist auch, dass das nur bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit und ausschliesslich im Downhill stattfindet. 

(Den DH fahr ich volles Rohr, bei meiner Altersversorgung kann ich ruhig was riskieren )


----------



## dusi__ (14. September 2010)

dann überprüf mal die kettenspannung. war bei mir letztens auch der fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (14. September 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Es klingt aber mehr als ob der ganze Hinterbau scheppert.



Schau Dir mal genau die Dämpferaufnahme unten an.

Dazu unten zwischen Aufnahme und Dämpfer anfassen und das Rad am Sattel (auch etwas ruckartig) anheben. Es sollte kein Spiel zu spüren sein.
Cube gibt 8Nm vor aber meins (ist neu) "spielt" bereits wenns nur mit 6,5Nm angezogen ist.

Guido


----------



## icube (14. September 2010)

bau mal hinten die steckachse raus und tu auf das gewinde ein wenig brunox! bei mir war dann ruhe.


----------



## dusi__ (14. September 2010)

das ihr immer an so komplizierte sachen denken müsst


----------



## xerto (14. September 2010)

Danke für die Tipps.

ich werde es probieren..


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. September 2010)

und wenn du das oben alles hast unds immernoch scheppert, schaust dir mal die bremsscheibe an und justierst den bremssattel noch mal mittig(er).


----------



## slmslvn (14. September 2010)

Btw.. Wusste gar nicht das es das RX auch in weiss gibt/gab.


----------



## mi2 (14. September 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Btw.. Wusste gar nicht das es das RX auch in weiss gibt/gab.



gab es auch nicht. das ist das 09er und er wird das nur nachgerüstet haben.

vieleicht hast auch nen höhenschlag der sich bei bestimmter geschindigkeit "aufschaukelt"


----------



## xerto (14. September 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> gab es auch nicht. das ist das 09er und er wird das nur nachgerüstet haben.
> 
> vieleicht hast auch nen höhenschlag der sich bei bestimmter geschindigkeit "aufschaukelt"



Das ist ein Stereo ORO K 18. Die Bremse ist von Formula und das ganze Bike ohne Änderung von mir von 2009.

Das mit dem Aufschaukeln werde ich prüfen..


----------



## dadom11 (14. September 2010)

evtl. ist es auch die federspannung deines schaltwerkes!?

viel erfolg bei der suche!


----------



## Unze77 (14. September 2010)

Ich denk auch, daß es die Kette is. Wenn die vorne am Umwerfer "aufschlägt" hört sich das schon ab und zu recht grimmig an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (14. September 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Ich denk auch, daß es die Kette is. Wenn die vorne am Umwerfer "aufschlägt" hört sich das schon ab und zu recht grimmig an.



Wie kann ich den die Kette spannen?
Der Spanner unter der SCHALTUNG IST GANZ VERNÜNFTIG, Er spannt halt.

Die Schraube unterhalb Dämpfer ist auch fest.

Ich glaube langsam auch an die Kette. Das Bike hat jetzt 1.900 Km drauf. Erste Kette fertig? 
Ich kanns schlecht im Keller ausprobieren. 

Geht ne HG 53?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## dusi__ (15. September 2010)

dafÃ¼r brauchst du mal ne kettenlehre, hat jeder bikeshop und der hÃ¤lt se kurz dran testet und sagt dir ob 20â¬ fÃ¤llig werden


----------



## fatz (15. September 2010)

@xerto:
meine empfehlung:
kettenlehre: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p1740_Caliber-2-Kettenverschleisslehre.html
kette: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12307_PC-971-II-9-fach-Kette.html
wenn die kette fertig ist, das verschlussteil aufheben, dann kannst im notfall eine gerissene kette flicken.
sramketten laufen ohne probleme auf shimano-ritzeln und -kassetten und leben mindestens
genauso lang. dafuer hast nicht den mist mit der nieterei wie bei shimpanso


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. September 2010)

Kettenlängung kannst du auch mit einem Messschieber bestimmen.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Somnus (15. September 2010)

Hallo Freunde der WÃ¼rfelreiter! ;-)

  Ich bin gerade dabei mein Reaction bei eBay zu verkloppen und mÃ¶chte  mir endlich ein Stereo zulegen. Problem dabei ist, ich wÃ¼rde gerne nicht  mehr wie um die 2000 â¬ ausgeben.
  Daher habe ich mir das Cube Stereo Pro von 2011 angeschaut, das es bald fÃ¼r ca. 2100 â¬ zu kaufen gibt. Ist der Preis ok?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k17...o.html?mfid=41

WÃ¼rde mal gerne eure Meinungen zu dem Einsteiger-Stereo hÃ¶ren. Die  Kurbel, KettenblÃ¤tter und Umwerfer sind nicht die wertigsten, aber wenn  die rund ist, werden sie halt ersetzt. Wobei beim Umwerfer ist mir das  schnuppe.
  Mir geht's eigentlich mehr um das hintere verbaute Federelement, die  Federgabel und den Systemlaufradsatz. Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit  den Komponenten? Taugen die was?
  Â·         -  Rock Shox Revelation RLT Air 2-step, PopLoc 
  Â·         -  Federelement Fox Float RP23 BV
  Â·         -  SunringlÃ© Ryde XMB DTC wheelset 15mm/X12

  Meine Verwendung:
  Ich bin kein professioneller Racer und plane auch keinen Renneinsatz.  Aber ich nehme schon mal gerne Treppen, Rampen und allerlei drops  mit.  Bei uns im Wald gibt es zahlreiche bikeparks wo ich mich gerne austobe.  Wenn mÃ¶glich bin ich immer querfeldein unterwegs.  Asphalt bekommt das  Stereo wohl nie zu sehen. ;-)

Mir geht's wirklich nur um den subjektiven Gesamteindruck. Besser wÃ¤re  noch, wenn jemand praktische Erfahrungen mit dem bike (natÃ¼rlich die 2010er Version) oder den  Komponenten gemacht hat.
  WÃ¤re das 2010er Modell evtl. die bessere Wahl?


Danke im Voraus!

  Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
  Somnus


----------



## Cortina (15. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Würde mal gerne eure Meinungen zu dem Einsteiger-Stereo hören. Die  Kurbel, Kettenblätter und Umwerfer sind nicht die wertigsten, aber wenn  die rund ist, werden sie halt ersetzt. Wobei beim Umwerfer ist mir das  schnuppe.



Hallo Somnus,

allein die Bremsen sind schon ein NoGo in das Du in kürzester Zeit 200 Euro investieren musst.
Die Gabel finde ich für diese Art von Bike unangemessen, hier wurde auf Biegen und Brechen versucht eine LowCost Variante des Stereos zu erschaffen.
Ich empfehle Dir eher das hier:
http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?i...[backPID]=430&tx_ttproducts_pi1[product]=1418
Fox Gabel, Magura Bremse und XT und DT Swiss LRS.
300 Euro die in meinen Augen gut angelegt sind.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Somnus (15. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...allein die Bremsen sind schon ein NoGo in das Du in kürzester Zeit 200 Euro investieren musst.
> Die Gabel finde ich für diese Art von Bike unangemessen, hier wurde auf Biegen und Brechen versucht eine LowCost Variante des Stereos zu erschaffen.



Ja sowas hatte ich befürchtet. 
Ich will unbedingt das Stereo haben, wenn da nicht der klagende Geldbeutel wäre. 
Aber es bringt ja auch nichts im nachhinein noch hunderte von Euros nach zu investieren.
Danke für die Einschätzung. 

*grübelgrübel*


----------



## Cortina (15. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> *grübelgrübel*



nixda: schaffe schaffe, spare spare


----------



## slmslvn (15. September 2010)

Mehr ist nie schlecht. Aber schau dich einfach mal im Bikemarkt oder Ebay (auch Kleinanzeigen) um. Hab mein 2010 RX gebraucht für einen super Preis bekommen. Und bis jetzt habe ich die Fox, DT Swiss und The One Sachen noch nicht vermisst. Allerdings muss ich gestehen das ich mir sonst auch n The One gekauft hätte. Dann hätte ich aber frühestens jetzt das Bike..

Aber entscheidend ist was du für dich ausgeben kannst/willst und vorallem wann! 
Wenn du eh erst nächste Saison fahren willst, dann spar und kauf dir n The One. Wenn du jetzt noch die restlichen Monate fahren willst, guck bei den gebrauchten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (15. September 2010)

http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p15986_Mountainbike-Cube-Fritzz-RX-2010.html

vielleicht ist das ja was für dich... weiss ja deine größe nicht 

(sorry für off topic bike  )


----------



## Somnus (15. September 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> http://www.bikepalast.com/product_info.php/info/p15986_Mountainbike-Cube-Fritzz-RX-2010.html
> 
> vielleicht ist das ja was für dich... weiss ja deine größe nicht
> 
> (sorry für off topic bike  )



Danke für den link. Nur immer her damit. ;-)
Also ich bin 1,85 groß und bin bei meinem hardtail ein 20" gefahren.
Reichen da 18" beim Fritzz?

Ein Fritzz hmmm... also optisch tuen die sich ja nicht viel.
Wo sind denn die markantesten Unterschiede zwischen Fritzz und Stereo?
Ein Fritzz bin ich noch nicht Probe gefahren. Des stereo war schon geil! 

Gruß


----------



## sap (15. September 2010)

Fritzz ist mehr Enduro, mehr Federweg, mehr Gewicht. 
Dafür aber eben stabiler..
Tendenziell ist daher das Stereo tourenfreundlicher, wobei ich da persönlich nicht so empfindlich bin. Wenn ich wirklich Wert auf Leichtbau und Tour-only lege, dann greife ich auch nicht zu einem Stereo...wenn man hingegen weiß, dass es bei Trails ohne Hüpfer und höhere Kanten/Drops usw bleiben wird, dann liegt man mit dem Stereo schon sehr gut. Als Dauerbelastung ist es für oben genanntes aber eben weniger geeignet als ein Fritzz.


----------



## Cortina (15. September 2010)

Fritzz isn Stereo mit 160mm und ein bissl schwerer. 
Die Größe ist eher unwichtig wie siehts denn mit der Schrittlänge aus. 
Ich hab z.B. 89cm und fahr das Stereo in 20" bin aber nur 178cm groß.


----------



## Somnus (15. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Die Größe ist eher unwichtig wie siehts denn mit der Schrittlänge aus.
> Ich hab z.B. 89cm und fahr das Stereo in 20" bin aber nur 178cm groß.



Da hast du Recht.
Ehm Schrittlänge? Über 90 in jedem Fall, aber die weiß ich gerade nicht auswendig. Kann ich heute Abend mal ermitteln. Probe fahren ist eh Pflicht!


----------



## slmslvn (15. September 2010)

Hmm also ich bin 191 mit 90 cm Schrittlänge und fahre das Stereo in 18" und bin sehr glücklich damit.
Bin beides gefahren und war mit dem 18" besser zurecht gekommen, weil es doch ein wenig wendiger ist. Wäre ich tourenorientierter hätte ich womöglich ein 20" gekauft..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (15. September 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Hmm also ich bin 191 mit 90 cm Schrittlänge und fahre das Stereo in 18" und bin sehr glücklich damit.
> Bin beides gefahren und war mit dem 18" besser zurecht gekommen, weil es doch ein wenig wendiger ist. Wäre ich tourenorientierter hätte ich womöglich ein 20" gekauft..



Ok, das mit der Größe is eh eine Frage des subjektivebn Geschmacks. Die  Probefahrt wird's entscheiden. Da mache ich mir keine Sorgen, aber danke für die Infos. 

Aber zurück zum Stereo: Also das Pro scheidet damit wg. unzuverlässiger Komponenten aus.
Da ich nun nicht andauernd drops (evtl. max 1m) und Treppen mitnehme sondern auch mal gepflegt einen trail fahren will, scheint mir das Stereo die richtigere Wahl zu sein. Ich denke ein Fritzz reize ich mit meinem Können nicht aus.
Von wegen gebraucht ist immer so eine Sache, da Cube die Garantie an den Käufer bindet. Bei Verkauf geht die nicht automatisch an den nächsten über. Von daher ist mir das Risiko zu hoch.

Aber ich wäre dankbar für weitere links zu günstigen Angeboten. Ich suche zwar selber auch die ganze Zeit, aber euch sind hier onlineshops bekannt, von denen ich noch nie was gehört habe. 

Noch eine Frage:
Wie sieht es mit der tourentauglichkeit aus? Ab und zu fahre ich auch mal gerne eine längere Tour (mit der Freundin) von 50 - 70 km. Ist das mit dem Stereo drin oder fährt man sich da einen Wolf?
Kann man den hinteren Fox Dämpfer sperren also per lockout oder poplock?


----------



## sap (15. September 2010)

50-70km sind gar kein Thema...das geht sogar mit >1000hm ganz gut 
Lockout hatte der alte Fox Dämpfer (RP23) nicht, sondern ein ProPedal, also Wipp-Unterdrückung. Funktioniert beim RP23 super, denke nicht, dass das bei den neueren schlechter ist. Aber ich will mich mal nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen


----------



## slmslvn (15. September 2010)

Noch eine Frage:
Wie sieht es mit der tourentauglichkeit aus? Ab und zu fahre ich auch mal gerne eine längere Tour (mit der Freundin) von 50 - 70 km. Ist das mit dem Stereo drin oder fährt man sich da einen Wolf?
Kann man den hinteren Fox Dämpfer sperren also per lockout oder poplock?[/QUOTE]

Noch ein Grund das Stereo und nicht das Fritzz zu nehmen (Gewicht). Der Dämpfer hat die kein Lockout sondern ProPedal. Sobald man es zuschaltet erhöht sich das Losbrechmoment des Dämpfers. Soll heissen kleinere Stöße und vorallem Tritte werden nicht gedämpft. Wenns aber mal ordentlich rappelt dämpft er nahezu wie gewohnt. Das ganze lässt sich auch noch in 3 Stufen einstellen, je nach Geschmack und Einsatzgebiet. Bei mir funzt das ziemlich gut. Selbst im Wiegetritt bleibt der Dämpfer bei PP (3) ruhig. Im sitzen tut er das fast auch ohne. 

Wenn deine Freundin nicht grade Sabine Spitz heisst sollte das mitm Stereo machbar sein


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. September 2010)

Der dämpfer hat nur pro pedal..also eine "antiwipp einrichtung". ganz zu geht er nicht. willst du aber garr nicht -> Fully = stetiger Bodenkontakt Dämpfer gelockt -> vorteil weg!..

50-70? wenn du willst 120.. alles gewöhnungssache..Das du das mit dem reaction nicht vergleichen darfst, ist dir aber hoffentlich bewusst?

@ sap: stabiler? glaube nicht das ein fritzz mehr aushält als ein gleichwertig aufgebautes stereo..also vom rahmen her. (wenn du die ausstattung meinst, dann ja.. wenn auch geringfügig, weils ritzz nicht kompromisslos auf haltbarkeit gebaut is)


----------



## dusi__ (15. September 2010)

meine freundin und ich fahren ziemlich oft touren 50+ , sie mit ihrem Specialized Enduro und ich mitm Stereo und haben beide keinerlei probleme. (ausser den hintern ab 50 km +++)


----------



## Somnus (15. September 2010)

Ok, hört sich ja ganz gut an.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist:
Beim stereo SE sind die gleichen Felgen verbaut wie bei meinem alten Reaction. Das sind die umgelabelten Systemlaufräder von Cube DT Swiss XPW1600.
Also ich fand die für ein ht schon sehr schmal wg gerade am 19mm Felgenbreite. Taugen die denn was für den AM-Einsatz?
Frage auch wegen der Reifenbreite, die ja nicht zu üppig sein dürfte mit 19mm.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. September 2010)

die darf 2.4 sein..die dinger sind eher fürs reaction überdiminsioniert, als für ein (tourenorientiertes) stereo unterdiminsioniert!


----------



## xerto (15. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage:
> Wie sieht es mit der tourentauglichkeit aus? Ab und zu fahre ich auch mal gerne eine längere Tour (mit der Freundin) von 50 - 70 km. Ist das mit dem Stereo drin oder fährt man sich da einen Wolf?
> Kann man den hinteren Fox Dämpfer sperren also per lockout oder poplock?



Mit dem Stereo sind Touren ein Traum . Wir sind am Wochenende die Birkenehainer im Spessart gefahren. Von Gmünden über die Kämme des Spessarts bis Maintal ca. 95 Km ein traum. Ca 1.400 Hm .

Das Plattformpedal nutze ich eigentlich nie. Dier Hinterbau wippt nicht beim Uphill. 

Ich habe ne Relevation Gabel im Stereo und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Auch zwischen SLX und XT Kompenenten ist kaum ein spürbarer Unterschied. 

Und beim Downhill ist Gewicht eine Vortei in der Ebene egal.


----------



## Somnus (15. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> die darf 2.4 sein..die dinger sind eher fürs reaction überdiminsioniert, als für ein (tourenorientiertes) stereo unterdiminsioniert!



 Echt jetzt?
Da habe ich auch schon andere Meinungen gehört, die genau das Gegenteil behaupten.
Hm, aber 2,4 auf 19 (rechnen wir mal 15/16 mm) Maulweite?
Das gibt keine Probleme?


----------



## xerto (15. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Da habe ich auch schon andere Meinungen gehört, die genau das Gegenteil behaupten.
> Hm, aber 2,4 auf 19 (rechnen wir mal 15/16 mm) Maulweite?
> Das gibt keine Probleme?



nee ich fahre auch 2,4er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (15. September 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Mit dem Stereo sind Touren ein Traum . Wir sind am Wochenende die Birkenehainer im Spessart gefahren. Von Gmünden über die Kämme des Spessarts bis Maintal ca. 95 Km ein traum. Ca 1.400 Hm .
> 
> Das Plattformpedal nutze ich eigentlich nie. Dier Hinterbau wippt nicht beim Uphill.
> 
> ...



Tja bei der Gabel kann ich mir keine Meinung erlauben. Ich kenne die RS nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass meine letzte RS absoluter Schrott war und meine jetzige SID ist eine Katastophe in Punkto ansprechverhalten und Steifigkeit. Würde als gerne mal ne FOX oder Manitou ausprobieren.

Aber wegen der Bremsen bin ich mir bei dem Pro auch nicht wirklich sicher. Der Rest ist ja austauschbar, wenn verschlissen.


----------



## Somnus (15. September 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> nee ich fahre auch 2,4er



Na gut. Dann haken wir die Reifenbreite mal ab.
Die Felgen sind also auch kein Problem.


----------



## Somnus (15. September 2010)

@ xerto: welche Rahmengröße fährst du mit dem Stereo wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Da habe ich auch schon andere Meinungen gehört, die genau das Gegenteil behaupten.
> Hm, aber 2,4 auf 19 (rechnen wir mal 15/16 mm) Maulweite?
> Das gibt keine Probleme?



Hm ich sprach ja nicht von meiner meinung. Sonadern davon, dass sie definitiv 2.4 zugelassen sind und von cube ja sogar damit ausgestattet werden


----------



## xerto (15. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> @ xerto: welche Rahmengröße fährst du mit dem Stereo wenn ich fragen darf?



178 cm Groß Schrittweite 86 cm beim Stereo 18 beim HT 20 Zoll.


----------



## Oli01 (15. September 2010)

Hab ich nen Schreck bekommen, als ich eben die neuen 2011'er Stereo's auf der Cube-Homepage gesehen habe. Das Stereo Race kommt dem 2010'er The One ja recht nah, aber die Farben gefallen mir partout nicht. Da hab ich mit dem 2010'er The One Black'n'White ja alles richtig gemacht.... 

Ich mach auf Touren bergauf übrigens den Propedal fast immer rein. Erinnert mich einfach mehr an mein altes HT   Hab mir bislang beim Umlegen des Hebels auch nur 1 mal fast die Finger gebrochen, als diese fast schon zw. Reifen und Carbon-Schutzblechle bzw. Rahmen geraten sind... Man greift da halt mehr oder weniger blind rein... 

Und mit Schrittmaß 89cm fahr ich nen 22'' mit Sattelstütze bei der 10..10,5cm Markierung. Ich könnt mir einfach net vorstellen, wie ich auf nem 18'' passen sollte (wahrscheinlich bei 19cm Sattelstützenmarkierung und ner extra langen Sattelstütze?).

Hab jetzt übelste Geräusche von der hinteren Bremse, welche sich auf den Hinterbau übertragen. Ich spüre jedes Löchle in den Bremsscheiben auf dem Rahmen. Werd morgen mal zum Händler radeln und nachschauen lassen. Evtl. sind ja die Bremssteine einfach fertig und abgenutzt? Aber das sollte sich dann doch eher metallisch Quietschend äussern, als das was ich momentan da höre. Kann sich da auch was gelöst haben?


----------



## slmslvn (15. September 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Und mit Schrittmaß 89cm fahr ich nen 22'' mit Sattelstütze bei der 10..10,5cm Markierung. Ich könnt mir einfach net vorstellen, wie ich auf nem 18'' passen sollte (wahrscheinlich bei 19cm Sattelstützenmarkierung und ner extra langen Sattelstütze?).


Öhm.. nö. 14-15 Markierung.


----------



## Somnus (15. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Hm ich sprach ja nicht von meiner meinung. Sonadern davon, dass sie definitiv 2.4 zugelassen sind und von cube ja sogar damit ausgestattet werden



Schon klar. Aber nur weil Cube die Stereos damit ausstattet, heißt das ja nicht, dass die Dinger trotzdem was im AM-Einsatz taugen.
Da wird im unteren Preissegmnent ja gerne schon mal gespart. Ist ja auch ok, aber halten sollten die Teile schon.
Aber gut, wenn ihr hier alle mit den Felgen zufrieden seit, dann bin ich es auch.


----------



## dusi__ (15. September 2010)

naja jedem wie er am besten klar kommt , ich hab schrittmaß von 87 und fahr 20", aber jedem wie er sich am wohlsten fühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (15. September 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt übelste Geräusche von der hinteren Bremse, welche sich auf den Hinterbau übertragen. Ich spüre jedes Löchle in den Bremsscheiben auf dem Rahmen. Werd morgen mal zum Händler radeln und nachschauen lassen. Evtl. sind ja die Bremssteine einfach fertig und abgenutzt? Aber das sollte sich dann doch eher metallisch Quietschend äussern, als das was ich momentan da höre. Kann sich da auch was gelöst haben?



Also ob die pads runter sind kannste doch easy selber raus finden. 
Welche Bremse ist es denn?


----------



## Oli01 (15. September 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Öhm.. nö. 14-15 Markierung.



Aber wenn zw. den einzelnen Rahmengrößen 16-18-20-22 jeweils so 4..4,5cm liegen, müßte der Unterschied exakt 8,5cm betragen. Anstatt 10,5 beim 22'', würde ich also bei 19cm sein mit dem 18''. Oder denke ich da falsch? Oder habe ich inzwischen einfach irgendwie 93cm Schrittlänge bekommen?


----------



## Oli01 (15. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Also ob die pads runter sind kannste doch easy selber raus finden.
> Welche Bremse ist es denn?



Na die Formula The One. Die Bremssteindicke ist vorne, wie hinten geschätzt noch gleich. Vorne gibts keinerlei Probleme.

Hinten gibts so nette leichte Pfeifgeräusche, wenn ich nur ganz sachte bremse - so als ob jemand nen Liedchen trällert. Wenn ich dann etwas fester zupacke und langsam fahre, gibts diese heftigen niedrigfrequenten Geräusche, welche sich auf den Rahmen übertragen und von den Bremsscheibenlöchern herrühren dürften. Fahre ich jedoch schnell und bremse heftig - scheint alles normal. Dreck? Etwas loose? Nen Skihang bei uns bin ich trotzem noch runtergekommen am Sonntag - trotz Geräusche... 

Werde morgen, bei besseren Wetter mal beim Händler vorbeischauen und mal schnell nachschauen lassen. Werde berichten.


----------



## Somnus (15. September 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Na die Formula The One. Die Bremssteindicke ist vorne, wie hinten geschätzt noch gleich. Vorne gibts keinerlei Probleme.
> 
> Hinten gibts so nette leichte Pfeifgeräusche, wenn ich nur ganz sachte bremse - so als ob jemand nen Liedchen trällert. Wenn ich dann etwas fester zupacke und langsam fahre, gibts diese heftigen niedrigfrequenten Geräusche, welche sich auf den Rahmen übertragen und von den Bremsscheibenlöchern herrühren dürften. Fahre ich jedoch schnell und bremse heftig - scheint alles normal. Dreck? Etwas loose? Nen Skihang bei uns bin ich trotzem noch runtergekommen am Sonntag - trotz Geräusche...
> 
> Werde morgen, bei besseren Wetter mal beim Händler vorbeischauen und mal schnell nachschauen lassen. Werde berichten.



Also bei meiner R1 hatte ich genau die gleichen Probleme. Abhilfe brachte letztendlich eine neue Scheibe von Magura SL. Seitdem ist absolute Ruhe. Das Problem ist der fehlende Rotoreffekt bei den Formula Scheiben. Ich nehme an du hast die runden? Dann gewöhn dich dran oder tausche sie aus. Evtl. kannst du es mal mit anderen Belägen versuchen oder die Kanten der Beläge brechen. Wenn jedoch alles nichts hilft und alles korrekt eingestellt ist, bleibt die nur den Scheibenwechsel. Gibt's hier übrigens einen eigenen thread für das Problem.


----------



## zeKai (15. September 2010)

Jeder so wie er mag  Solang es ned so den trail runtergeht. Aber die rahmengröße muss jeder selber testen.


----------



## Oli01 (15. September 2010)

Das ist ja mal geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (15. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Also bei meiner R1 hatte ich genau die gleichen Probleme. Abhilfe brachte letztendlich eine neue Scheibe von Magura SL. Seitdem ist absolute Ruhe. Das Problem ist der fehlende Rotoreffekt bei den Formula Scheiben. Ich nehme an du hast die runden? Dann gewöhn dich dran oder tausche sie aus. Evtl. kannst du es mal mit anderen Belägen versuchen oder die Kanten der Beläge brechen. Wenn jedoch alles nichts hilft und alles korrekt eingestellt ist, bleibt die nur den Scheibenwechsel. Gibt's hier übrigens einen eigenen thread für das Problem.



Die runden? Mhhmmm, mehr oder weniger rund - 

Im ernst: wie die auf der Formula-Homepage sehen die nun überhaupt nicht aus. Muss mal schauen, wer die Scheiben überhaupt hergestellt hat... Die haben aber keine zwei Reihen mit runden Löchern, sondern eher eine Reihe mit länglichen Löchern.


----------



## Somnus (15. September 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Die runden? Mhhmmm, mehr oder weniger rund -
> 
> Im ernst: wie die auf der Formula-Homepage sehen die nun überhaupt nicht aus. Muss mal schauen, wer die Scheiben überhaupt hergestellt hat... Die haben aber keine zwei Reihen mit runden Löchern, sondern eher eine Reihe mit länglichen Löchern.



Also mit "rund" meine ich ohne Wellenform dafür mit mehr Löchern. ;-)


----------



## JuergenM. (15. September 2010)

Mhmmm, und ich bin immer noch am überlegen ob ich mein 09er Stereo verkaufen soll und auf Fritzz umsteigen.
Manche entscheidungen sind echt nicht einfach


----------



## PeterR (15. September 2010)

Hallo!

Zu den Bremsscheiben:

Ich hab jetzt die Shimano XT  SM-RT76 montiert und seit dem ist endlich Ruheeeee 



Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Oli01 (15. September 2010)

Ich habe definitiv die Scheiben mit Wellenform.

@ PeterR

haben die Shimano-scheiben nen Aluspyder? Könnte wirklich steifer werden und auch weniger zum 'singen' neigen, stimmts?!

Die vertragen sich mit den Formula Bremsen? Wie ist denn die Bremsleistung so, gleichwertig?

Ich habe bei Formula auf der Homepage und im Katalog nun auch Disc mit Aluspyder entdeckt. Leider nur bis 180mm Durchmesser erhältlich bislang...


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. September 2010)

hast du wenn du die bremse leicht ziehst, ohne zu bremsen ein pfeifen? oder beim bremsen? - falls ohne bremsen: das is die feder die sie auseinander drückt. falls beim bremsen: normal..(bis zu nem gewissen grad)

@somnus: hab ich ja mit keinem wort erwähnt (wobei ich denke, dass die dinger doch was taugen...nnicht im bezug auf die reifenbreite, sondern auf steifigkeit und haltbarkeit!


----------



## PeterR (15. September 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Ich habe definitiv die Scheiben mit Wellenform.
> 
> @ PeterR
> 
> ...




Hallo!

Ja, haben einen Aluspider. Das ist vermutlich auch der Grund (wegen des Resonanzverhaltens denk ich mal). Aber was soll sich an der Bremsleistung ändern? Die Shimano bekommst Du bis 203mm.
Zu den Formula-Scheiben kann ich Dir nichts sagen.

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Cortina (15. September 2010)

Hallo,

die  Formula The One sind fürs singen bekannt, hatte ich beim Leihbike auch schon, bohr zusätzliche Löcher rein und es wird ein Lied draus 
Bei meinen Elixir CR gibts keinerlei Probleme.
Zu den Stroker sollte Hayes jedenfalls gleich nen 5er Imbus mitliefern zum Abmontieren 

Ob Cube bei Stereo HPC LowCost Felgen einsetzt wage ich zu bezweifeln, ich mit 70kg überwiegend in den Dolos und am Lago unterwegs habe mit dem 1600 LRS keine Probleme.

Das Stereo wippt so gut wie gar nicht dashalb benutze ich den Propedal so gut wie nie.

@Oli01
Fahre bei 89er Schrittlänge und 20" Zollrahmen die Sattelstütze auf 10.
Wie kommst Du bei gleicher Schrittlänge und Stattelstützenauszug bei 5cm höherem Rahmen noch an die Pedalen?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Oli01 (15. September 2010)

Das ist ja mystisch.


----------



## jammerlappen (15. September 2010)

Ähh, Zwischenfrage: was is denn an der Formula RX bzw. der RS Revelation zu bemängeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (15. September 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mystisch.



Mystisch oder Du fàhrst mit Stöcklschuhen


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. September 2010)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ähh, Zwischenfrage: was is denn an [...]  der RS Revelation zu bemängeln?



Steifigkeit vll? Mir kommt es jedenfalls so war, als ob sie sich bei Stoppies und harten Bremsen schon ordentlich verwindet, ist das bei allen Schnellspannergabeln in dem FW-Bereich so? Bin vorher nur V-Brakes gefahren...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. September 2010)

fast allen mehr oder weniger, ja..ich lob mir meine 20mm


----------



## rODAHn (15. September 2010)

Das 2011er sieht aber schon sehr geil aus!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. September 2010)

ja..aber die schönsten sind immer noch die "ur-stereos"


----------



## dusi__ (15. September 2010)

2008 sind die schönsten


----------



## ThunderRoad (15. September 2010)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ãhh, Zwischenfrage: was is denn an der Formula RX bzw. der RS Revelation zu bemÃ¤ngeln?



Die RX kenn ich nicht, aber die K18 - und wenn man glauben darf, was man so liest und hÃ¶rt ist die RX eher noch schwÃ¤cher als die sowieso schon schwÃ¤chliche K18. Vom BelagsverschleiÃ mal ganz abgesehen, man kann fÃ¶rmlich hÃ¶ren, wie's die BelÃ¤ge runterschmirgelt wenn die Bremse mal warm ist. 400km und mehr als die HÃ¤lfte der BelÃ¤ge ist weg (dabei noch viel StraÃe). Mit meiner Louise fahr ich "richtig ernsthaft"  und dort halten die BelÃ¤ge 2000km (sind ja auch doppelt so groÃ und doppelt so dick...).
Das Quietschen, Pfeifen, Rattern hab ich jetzt mit dem "Disc Brake Silencer"-Spray von Swisstop wie's aussieht in den Griff bekommen, allerdings sinkt die Bremswirkung damit nochmal (anfangs absolut Null, spÃ¤ter wirds besser - allerdings weiÃ ich nicht, wie lange es noch hÃ¤lt).
Das Klingeln bekommt man aber wie's aussieht nur mit anderen Scheiben in den Griff. Von den Formula-Bremsen halte ich mittlerweile nicht mehr viel. Ein Kollege (120kg) hat am AMS eine The One und kauft die BremsbelÃ¤ge mittlerweile im Familien-Sparpaket, Bremsscheiben laufend verbogen usw. Die Bremsen an sich mÃ¶gen OK sein, aber am Drumrum haperts gewaltig.
Die hohe Bremskraft und der gute Druckpunkt wird erkauft mit minimalem Luftspalt zwischen Scheibe und BelÃ¤gen und groÃem VerschleiÃ an Scheiben und BelÃ¤gen. Und die Ersatzteilpreise von Formula lassen mich an Druckerhersteller denken, die den Drucker fÃ¼r 50â¬ verticken und fÃ¼r eine neue Kartusche/Patrone 70â¬ verlangen 

Das blaue 2011er oben find ich irgendwie....daneben....


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. September 2010)

meine k24, und die is baugleich zur k18 benötigt nur alle 2000km++ (warn auch shcon 3000) neue! kommt immer drauf an wie man bremst...

@Dusi: stimmt, woher weißt du das? aber 2006 aufwärts war genauso schön.. (nicht das das "neue" hässlich wäre! ganz im gegenteil..)


----------



## ThunderRoad (15. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> meine k24, und die is baugleich zur k18 benötigt nur alle 2000km++ (warn auch shcon 3000) neue! kommt immer drauf an wie man bremst...



Wie man bremst weiß ich schon (beide Bremsen, kurz und kräftig) 
Aber demnach kennst Du auch nicht das Geräusch, wo sich die Bremsen anhören, als ob man Holz mit groben Schleifpapier bearbeitet? Das hab ich schon nach 80 halbwegs steilen HM auf Asphalt. Und das Ergebnis ist genauso wie es sich anhört (Bremsleistung ist noch OK, aber der Verschleiß...). Scheiben und Beläge original Formula, alles sauber, kein Dreck etc.

Und der Kollege ist mit seinen 120kg und >1000hm zum Hausberg schon ne harte Nummer für jede Bremse, aber genau deshalb wollte er ja die The One. Funktioniert ja auch, kostet aber ordentlich Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (15. September 2010)

Also ich fahre an zwei Bikes (LTD RACE & STEREO) die Formula K18 und bin restlos zufrieden...
Mit 180er Scheiben und Bremsbelägen von "Kool Stop" greifen sie absolut "bissig".


----------



## jammerlappen (15. September 2010)

hmm, ich bin mit 58kg Kampfgewicht wohl zu leicht, um die negativen Aspekte merken zu können...meine RX ist ne Wucht: Druckpunkt, Standfestigkeit und Bremswirkung sind supergeil (im Vergleich zur K18). Die Bremsen meiner Kumpels quitschen auch nich weniger...
Und die Gabel find ich (richtig eingestellt) auch super (wobei ich auch kein "Prinzessin auf der Erbse" Fahrgefühl haben muss => das Luder soll halt ordentlich schlukken).


----------



## Unze77 (15. September 2010)

hhmm ich hab mal die K24 gefahren, aber wenn ich längere Strecken bergab gefahren bin ließ die Bremskraft schon Extrem nach (fading). Aber ich hab auch 95 kg...


----------



## fatz (16. September 2010)

jungs, wenn ihr meint formula baut gute bremsen, probiert mal eine avid juicy oder elixir oder
am besten gleich eine hope. das ist eine ganz andere nummer (die hope allerdings leider 
auch preislich)


----------



## dusi__ (16. September 2010)

also ich bin mit meiner Elixir CR sowas von ÜBER glücklich... vorne 203 hinten 180 und ich werde bei jeder aktion dermaßen gestoppt dsa es mir manchmal schon zu viel ist. ps: die gibts zur zeit auch im angebot, bei BMO glaube ich. da is das geld gut angelegt


----------



## fatz (16. September 2010)

jo die elixir kriegt man mit ein bissl suchen deutlich unter 200 / paar. dagegen kannst *jede* formula
in die tonne klopfen. auch die vielgepriesene the one mit ihrem butterdruckpunkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (16. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> jungs, wenn ihr meint formula baut gute bremsen, probiert mal eine avid juicy oder elixir oder
> am besten gleich eine hope. das ist eine ganz andere nummer (die hope allerdings leider
> auch preislich)



Da bin ich mal zu 100% der gleichen Meinung. 

Was Formula da für Spielzeugbremsen auf den Markt kippt ist echt ne Katastrophe. Ist ja toll wenn die Bremse ordentlich zulangt und das tut sie auch. Aber wenn sie dann dermaßen auf Leichtbau getrimmt ist, dass sie nur eine Rennsaison durchhält, hat man da gar nix von.


----------



## xerto (16. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> jo die elixir kriegt man mit ein bissl suchen deutlich unter 200 / paar. dagegen kannst *jede* formula
> in die tonne klopfen. auch die vielgepriesene the one mit ihrem butterdruckpunkt




Is wohl ne Frage der Nutzung. Ich hatte meine Formula noch nie an ihren Grenzen. 

Vielleicht sind da meine Grenzen vorher da. Meine K 18 hat jetzt 2000 Km drauf. Ich bin mit der Bremse und den ersten Belägen, zufrieden. 

Wenn ich so hier im Forum lese, eas es alles für Probleme mit Stereos gibt, staune ich manchmal.

Meins, 09 Model Erstzulassung April 2010, jetzt 2000 km, ausser Klappern, dass jetzt besser ist, im Hinterbau bei schnellen Geschwindigkeiten, nichts gewesen, ausser puren Fahrspaß.


Besser gehts doch nicht, oder?


----------



## nullstein (16. September 2010)

Ich war von meiner The One immer sehr begeistert...bis ich die Code5 gefahren bin. Die packt brutal zu.


----------



## Somnus (16. September 2010)

Falls jemand ein schickes Stereo inMilky Green aus 2008 sucht:

http://www.yatego.com/fahrradtreff-...007-2008?sid=13Y1284550432Y13884a696fc1a61944


----------



## derAndre (16. September 2010)

Meine The One ist ne echte Italiänerin. Höllisch Temperamentvoll, wenn's drauf ankommt packt sie zu wie hulle aber man muss sie ständig bauchpinseln und betüdeln um sie bei Laune zu halten. Wenn jemand ne 2009er The One in schwarz gegen ne Code oder ne dicke Elexier tauschen will, bitte ich um ein PN. 

Der Verschleiß der Beläge hat meines Erachtens nix mit der Bremse, sondern nur mit dem Fahrstil und dem Wetter zu tun. Ich habe das jetzt den dritten Satz Beläge in 12 Monaten (1500-2000km) verschlissen und die letzten waren gesintert...

@Sommus: Stolzer Preis! 

Tante Edit sagt: Ups das ist ja neu?!?


----------



## fatz (16. September 2010)

xerto schrieb:


> Besser gehts doch nicht, oder?



doch. 

sicher bremsen die formulas auch. aber mir ist der druckpunkt viel zu weich.
da kann ich gleich v-brakes fahren. die sind wenigstens leichter.

probier einfach mal eine andere bremse. dann weisst du was ich meine.

vielleicht geb ich's meinen bremsen ja ein bissl mehr als manch anderer hier
(hat ja nicht jeder die alpen vor der haustuer), aber ein gescheiter druckpunkt 
hat immer was und wenn ich nur feldwege fahre. und nochwas zu dem viel
strapazierten thema bremstechnik: wenn ein trail entsprechend steil ist
bleib ich auch mal ein paarhundert hm auf der bremse. das muss sie einfach
wegstecken. meine juicy zeigt da irgendwann ein bissl fading, aber bevor
das ernst wird, riecht man das.

ich versteh dieses ganze gelobe der the one ueberhaupt nicht. da gibt's
bessere fuer weniger geld. und auch viel bessere fuer mehr -> hope


----------



## Somnus (16. September 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> @Sommus: Stolzer Preis!
> 
> Tante Edit sagt: Ups das ist ja neu?!?



That's it! 
Aber für mich: scheiß Bremse und die Gabel ist auch nicht der Hit.


----------



## Somnus (16. September 2010)

Ich weiß es gehört nicht hierhin, aber eine echte Alternative zum Stereo - vor allem preislich - wäre ein ghost.


http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/...5900-2010/~kid339/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2187.htm


   Hat sich jemand vor dem Kauf seinen Stereos schon mal dazu Gedanken gemacht? Ghost verwendet eine etwas andere Geometrie des hinteren Rahmens was die Anbindung des Dämpfers angeht.


 Hat das Stereo hier irgendwo Vorteile zum Ghost?


----------



## Oli01 (16. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Mystisch oder Du fàhrst mit Stöcklschuhen



Ich habs: Du hast ne Kinderkurbel!  (Während meine Pedalen ab und an mal den Erdboden streicheln...)


Zur Bremse:

Ich habe mal geschaut. Mein Händler hat mir Tektro *Auriga                                                  Pro* Scheiben 203mm verbaut an meine The One. Warum er diese Scheiben gewählt hat, fragt mich nicht! Hab bislang auch gar nicht darüber nachgedacht - hab ehrlich gesagt die ganze Zeit gedacht, es wären Originale Formula Discs.

http://www.tektro.com/02products/01auigapro.php

Vermutlich passen die nicht allzu gut zur Formula The One, neigen dank fehlendem Spyder auch gehörig zum Klingeln, Schleifen und Singen. Diese Langlöcher sind evtl. auch etwas zu groß. Die normalen Bremsgeräusche hat mal nen Freund wie eine V2 im Anflug bezeichnet. Die Löcher verursachen heidens Geräusche. Ich werde mal zur nächsten Saison auf andere Bremsscheiben gehen...

Übrigens neigen die Formula auch schon mal zum leichten Faden. Zumindest weicher werden diese, wenn man die Bremsen mal stark fordert. Hab nen Skihang mit anständigem Gefälle über 125 hm in der Nähe. Dort ist Dauerbremsen angesagt. Unten werden die Bremsen dann schön weich, aber ziehen noch. Von nix kommt nix, wiege schließlich 124kg zzgl. das Stereo und ab und an nen Rucksack.... Komme also schon mal auf gute 140kg Systemgewicht.


----------



## Ryo (16. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Ich weiß es gehört nicht hierhin, aber eine echte Alternative zum Stereo - vor allem preislich - wäre ein ghost.
> 
> 
> http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Fahrrad-Hersteller/Ghost-Bikes/Fullsuspension-MTB/Mountainbike-Ghost-AMR-Plus-5900-2010/~kid339/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2187.htm
> ...



http://www.cube.eu/innovation-center/dual-trail-control/

da werden Sie geholfen 

Und ganz ehrlich, ich find mein Stereo tausendmal schöner als das verlinkte Ghost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (16. September 2010)

rrrrrrrrichtiiiiiiiiiiich,
an sich ist ja nix auszusetzen am ghost, aber son Stereo macht schon mehr her, und hat auch das bessere hinterbau system.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. September 2010)

ich komm mit formula bestens zu recht! leider stimmts, dass es viele modelle gibt,  die schwammig sind, etc. aber wenns mal a gute bremse is, dann is sie mir mindestens genauso liebb wie acid und co, wenn nicht lieber! (hope bildet eine ausnahme, die mi rnoch bessser gefällt )


----------



## Oli01 (16. September 2010)

So, hab fuer 17euren neue bremssteine hinten drinnen. Die alten hatte es foermlich thermisch zerlegt. Der untere teil ist etwas weggebroeselt, was dann wohl auch die heftigen geraeusche an den loechern der scheibe verursacht hat. Nun ist wieder ruhe.


----------



## Somnus (16. September 2010)

So ich war eben beim Händler und habe das Stereo erneut Probe gefahren!
Die Fox ist der Hit, allerdings hat mir der Händler von der Magura Louise abgeraten.

Kann das einer bestätigen? Die Alternative wäre eine Formula RX. Am liebsten wäre mir eine Elixier, aber die müsste ich selber organisieren.

Kann mir einer eine Empfehlung zur Bremse geben?
Habe leider Null Erfahrung mit Maguras!

Ansonsten finde ich das bike top:


http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id...;product]=1418


----------



## nullstein (16. September 2010)

Fahr doch erstmal die Tante Louise und wenn sie dir wirklich nicht gefällt, nimmste 150 in die Hand und kaufst dir ne Elixir5 bei bikecomponents.


----------



## ThunderRoad (16. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> allerdings hat mir der Händler von der Magura Louise abgeraten.



 Der Händler baut das Bike als Special Edition extra so auf (bei Cube gibt's kein Stereo mit Louise) und rät Dir dann von der Bremse ab 

Ich finde die Louise (besonders mit Ventidisc) super, aber ich zähl trotzdem mal die negativen Punkte auf:
- es gibt leichtere Bremsen
- die Form des Hebels könnte besser sein, besonders wenn man kleinere Hände hat
- extrem bissig bei warmen Belägen, dann auch nicht ganz einfach zu dosieren. 
- der Druckpunkt ist etwas weicher als bei anderen Bremsen. Das ist aber Geschmackssache

Positiv: 
- nicht kleinzukriegen. Wo bei Formula oder Juicy schon die Scheiben blau anlaufen und die Wirkung nachläßt bremst die Louise erst richtig gut 
- kein Klappern, Klingeln, Scheppern dank stabiler Scheiben und magnetischer Bremsbeläge
- Problemlos zu entlüften mit Mineralöl (muss man aber eigentlich nie...)
- mittlerweile über 2 Jahre gefahren ohne Probleme oder Pflege (ab und zu mal mit dem bösen Hochdruckreiniger das Gehäuse vom Bremsstaub befreit, sonst nichts - nicht ein mal neu justiert etc.). Scheinbar gebaut für die Ewigkeit


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. September 2010)

allgemein siffen/schwitzen maguras ganz gerne mal...

ich glaub das mit der bremse is wie shimano-sram!


----------



## Somnus (16. September 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Der Händler baut das Bike als Special Edition extra so auf (bei Cube gibt's kein Stereo mit Louise) und rät Dir dann von der Bremse ab



Nein, nein, ich bin das Stereo RX Probe gefahren. Aber ich habe ihm von dem SE erzählt und er meinte die Magura wäre viel schlechter als die Elixir.
Vielleicht Verkaufstaktik, daher frage ich hier nach.


----------



## slmslvn (16. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Nein, nein, ich bin das Stereo RX Probe gefahren.


Wie kannst du dann über die Fox Gabel urteilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotti84 (16. September 2010)

Hi,

hat jemand hier die Schrauben an seinem Stereo getauscht in Titanschrauben?

Gruß


----------



## Somnus (16. September 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Wie kannst du dann über die Fox Gabel urteilen?



Weil der Händler seltsamer Weise auch noch andere bikes mit Fox Gabeln hatte. 
Sonst noch Fragen?


----------



## sap (16. September 2010)

Hm, mal so Kalkulationsspielchen: eventuell muss mein Stereo bald einem anderen Bike weichen.
Was wäre denn so vom Alter her für ein 1,5 Jahre altes Stereo realistisch? Ist noch ein 2008er, hatte es letztes Jahr im Mai oder so bei H&S als Vormodell erstanden (fand das 2008er sowieso schöner als das 2009er  )
- Cube Stereo 20" mit RP23 drin
- Rahmenzustand gut, ein paar kleine Kratzer
- Hinterbau nun hoffentlich wieder ok (hatte da ja das Schrauben-Locker-Problem)
- SLX 3fach Kurbelgarnitur (würd vermutlich drin bleiben)
- Hope Stepdown Reduziersteuersatz
- P6 Alu 34,9
- Syntace Superlock 34,9

So roundabout - wat bekomm ich noch dafür (also nur Rahmen, Dämpfer, Kurbel, Steuersatz, Sattelstütze und Sattelklemme)?
(Ich verkauf ihn noch nicht; nur mal um zu kalkulieren, was ich noch kriegen würde und was ich ausgeben könnte)


----------



## nullstein (16. September 2010)

Welche Gabel,welche Laufräder etc. Deine Infos sind etwas knapp.


----------



## sap (16. September 2010)

öhm ja, die Infos sollen auch so knapp sein. Hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass es mir eben nur um den Rahmen und die paar erwähnten Kleinteile geht 
(Laufrad hinten würde wohl auch verkauft werden, aber einzeln)


----------



## nullstein (16. September 2010)

Für den Rahmen plus die Kleinteile wirst du wohl nicht viel bekommen.Den 09er Rahmen inkl Dämpfer gabs letztes Jahr im Dezember für 499 neu.Die 10er werden wohl demnächst ähnlich günstig zu haben sein.Insofern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (16. September 2010)

hm, dann behalt ich ihn wohl


----------



## Somnus (16. September 2010)

Also ich werde noch blöd!!!
Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Aaahh!

Noch mal eine Frage zu Rabe.
Was haltet ihr von dem Laden?
Würdet ihr dort online ein Rad bestellen?
Hat schon einer hier sein stereo online bestellt?

Bin vorher immer zum Händler gegangen, aber München ist ein wenig weit weg von meiner Heimat.
Probe gefahren bin ich ja und die genaue Rahmengröße weiß ich auch.
Spricht was gegen den online Kauf?

ICH WILL STEREO FAHREN!!! ;-)

http://www.rabe-bike.de/index.php?id...;product]=1418


----------



## sap (16. September 2010)

Also Rabe hat meines Wissens nach einen recht guten Ruf, aber kenne es auch nur aus Erzählungen von Münchern, die dort vor Ort einkaufen!


----------



## Sentilo (17. September 2010)

Rabe 

Hab schon etliche Räder dort gekauft & war immer zufrieden. Mittlerweile fahr ich hauptsächlich in die Filiale Oberhaching, weil der Werkstattleiter (Jan) die Dinge einfach im Griff hat. Kein Schwätzer, sondern einer, der anpackt.

Der Rabe hat auch Eigenkreationen, wie zum Beispiel das Stereo SE mit Magura und XT, was der Münchner Kundschaft entgegenkommt. Da sind halt viele hartgesottene Alpenfahrer unterwegs, und die stehen eher auf "Null-Problemo-Ausstattung" als auf Eisdielenfaktor. 

Also ich denke, da kannste unbesorgt bestellen.

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## Cortina (17. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Noch mal eine Frage zu Rabe.
> Was haltet ihr von dem Laden?
> Würdet ihr dort online ein Rad bestellen?
> Hat schon einer hier sein stereo online bestellt?



Habe dort schon zwei Räder gekauft (vor Ort in Sendling) und mein Freund eins (online nach Italien).
Online ist gar kein Problem, Du hast 14 Tage volles Rückgaberecht und kannst Dir das Bike in Ruhe zu Hause anschauen.

Wenn Du es im Laden abholst schaust Du meist eh nicht so genau hin.

Ansonsten hört  man nur Gutes vom Rabe.

Wichtig ist dass Du ein wenig schrauben kannst und nachher Deinem Händler um die Ecke nicht auf den Zeiger gehst bzw. Du dich nicht wunderst wenn er Dir für jede Kleinigkeit gleich 20 Euo abnimmt, das muss fairer Weise auch erwähnt werden.


Grüße
Guido


----------



## Somnus (17. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Habe dort schon zwei Räder gekauft (vor Ort in Sendling) und mein Freund eins (online nach Italien).
> Online ist gar kein Problem, Du hast 14 Tage volles Rückgaberecht und kannst Dir das Bike in Ruhe zu Hause anschauen.
> 
> Wenn Du es im Laden abholst schaust Du meist eh nicht so genau hin.
> ...



Schrauben ist kein Ding, mache ich fast alles selbst. Allerdings habe ich gehört, dass die Wartung der Fox nicht so einfach ist wie bei einer RS. Der Aufbau ist deutlich komplexer. Hat einer Erfahrung damit oder schickt ihr die Gabeln immer ein?

Die haben es noch in 20" da!!! Hab gerade angerufen! 

Also für 2399 denkt ihr ist das ein guter deal?
Ich meine das bike ist genau so augebaut wie ich das wollte. Keine Formula, keine RS, Steckachsen und komplette XT. Da passt einfach alles.

Ich will es! Ich muss es kaufen! Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## ThomasAC (17. September 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Für den Rahmen plus die Kleinteile wirst du wohl nicht viel bekommen.Den 09er Rahmen inkl Dämpfer gabs letztes Jahr im Dezember für 499 neu.Die 10er werden wohl demnächst ähnlich günstig zu haben sein.Insofern...



Das günstigste Angebot habe ich für 333 plus 12 Versand nach Deutschland gesehen, bei bikepalast in AUT.


----------



## nullstein (17. September 2010)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Das günstigste Angebot habe ich für 333 plus 12 Versand nach Deutschland gesehen, bei bikepalast in AUT.



 Das ist mal günstig!!!

@Somnus: die Fox Forke kannste auch selbst zu Toxo schicken. Das muss nicht über den Händler laufen. Aber der Service ist auch gar nicht sooo schwer. Mit etwas technischem Verständnis und nicht unbedingt zwei linken Händen, bekommt man das durchaus hin.


----------



## Rotti84 (17. September 2010)

ich habe extra 100 euro mehr bezahlt damit ich eine formula bekomme  so kanns gehen... ist allerdings die the one und die ist super bissig und quietscht nicht


----------



## Somnus (17. September 2010)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> ich habe extra 100 euro mehr bezahlt damit ich eine formula bekomme  so kanns gehen... ist allerdings die the one und die ist super bissig und quietscht nicht



Ne du, Formula kommt mir nicht mehr ans bike.
Ist mir zuviel Leichtbau.
Dann lieber a bisserl schwerer und haltbarer.
Ich will nicht jede Saison ne neue Bremse kaufen müssen.
Die Magura die ich vorher gefahren bin war auch eine Sorglosbremse. Wurde nie großartig gewartet und lief immer tadellos.

Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (17. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber jedem das seine.



PFUI!!! Das sagt man nicht!!


----------



## Somnus (17. September 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> PFUI!!! Das sagt man nicht!!



Hä? Wieso??? 
War doch nicht böse oder abwertend gemeint? 

Jeder soll sich die Bremse ans bike schrauben die er haben will und wenn er gut damit zurecht kommt, passt doch?
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## nullstein (17. September 2010)

Dieser Spruch stand am Tor des KZ Buchenwald.
Ich bin da etwas empfindlich.

zurück zum Thema: haste schon bestellt?


----------



## Somnus (17. September 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Dieser Spruch stand am Tor des KZ Buchenwald.
> Ich bin da etwas empfindlich.
> 
> zurück zum Thema: haste schon bestellt?



Aha! War jedenfalls nicht abwertend gemeint.
Ich halte nur von Formulas nicht mehr viel, das ist alles. 

Jaaaa es juckt mir in den Fingern.
Es sind halt 2400 Euronen! Bisher lag meine Schmerzgrenze bei max 1500 Euronen. 'Ist schon ein krasser "Aufstieg"!

Aber jetzt wo ich's Probe gefahren bin, führt glaube ich kein Weg mehr vorbei! 
Wenn ich nur nicht so unschlüssig wäre!


----------



## Unze77 (17. September 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Dieser Spruch stand am Tor des KZ Buchenwald.
> Ich bin da etwas empfindlich.



So ein Blödsinn, die Nazis früher haben auch schon Sport getrieben, willst jetzt nicht mehr Radfahren?
Der Spruch Jedem das seine (_Suum cuique)_ kommt aus der altgrichischen Gesetzgebung und war der erste Ansatz für die demokratische Rechtssprechung.

Sorry für OT, aber wenn ich sowas lese muß ich mich immer schrecklich aufregen - bin da etwas empfindlich...


----------



## nullstein (17. September 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn, die Nazis früher haben auch schon Sport getrieben, willst jetzt nicht mehr Radfahren?
> Der Spruch Jedem das seine (_Suum cuique)_ kommt aus der altgrichischen Gesetzgebung und war der erste Ansatz für die demokratische Rechtssprechung.
> 
> Sorry für OT, aber wenn ich sowas lese muß ich mich immer schrecklich aufregen - bin da etwas empfindlich...



Was hat der Spruch mit Sport zu tun?? Dieser Spruch stand am Eingang eines KZ und ist somit (in meinen Augen) eindeutig negativ geprägt. Übertrag doch mal die ursprüngliche Bedeutung auf die Umstände in der NS-Zeit...Ich finde es einfach anstandslos solche Sprüche unachtsam zu streuen. Aber noch schlimmer ist es, wenn jemand davor die AUgen verschließt.
Nun Schluß mit Geschichte.


Von 1500 auf 2400 ist natürlich heftig. Ob du das Geld hast und es dir die Sache wert ist, kannst nur du entscheiden.


----------



## Somnus (17. September 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach anstandslos solche Sprüche unachtsam zu streuen.



 Nun mach mal halblang ja! 
Mag ja sein, dass du diesen Satz anderes deutest nur weil der Mal an den Toren eines KZ stand! Ist ja doll das du so ein tolles Geschichtswissen hast, aber meiner einer interessiert sich für die NAZI Zeit relativ wenig und daher bringe ich den Spruch auch nicht in Verbindung damit!

Immer diese Nazi-Geschichtsphilosophen! Zugegeben es war keine Glanzleistung Deutschlands aber was die Amis Jahrhunderte lang oder andere Völker in Punkto Versklavung geleistet haben ist auch nicht ohne! Da redet keiner drüber!
  Langsam muss es auch mal gut sein finde ich!
  So genug OT!


----------



## JuergenM. (17. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Nun mach mal halblang ja!
> Mag ja sein, dass du diesen Satz anderes deutest nur weil der Mal an den Toren eines KZ stand! Ist ja doll das du so ein tolles Geschichtswissen hast, aber meiner einer interessiert sich für die NAZI Zeit relativ wenig und daher bringe ich den Spruch auch nicht in Verbindung damit!
> 
> Immer diese Nazi-Geschichtsphilosophen! Zugegeben es war keine Glanzleistung Deutschlands aber was die Amis Jahrhunderte lang oder andere Völker in Punkto Versklavung geleistet haben ist auch nicht ohne! Da redet keiner drüber!
> ...


----------



## Somnus (17. September 2010)

So, wenn der Herr Nullstein sich nun auch wieder im Griff haben sollte können wir uns wieder dem Thema widmen. 

Ich glaube es wird Zeit... ich kaufe es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (17. September 2010)

gute entscheidung. 

wirst es sicher nicht bereuhen.


----------



## Somnus (17. September 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> gute entscheidung.
> 
> wirst es sicher nicht bereuhen.



Ich hoffe es doch!


----------



## JuergenM. (17. September 2010)

Oder kaufst meins!! Wobei ich gar nicht weis ob ich´s verkaufen soll. Es kam irgendwie nichts gutes nach.


----------



## Somnus (17. September 2010)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Oder kaufst meins!! Wobei ich gar nicht weis ob ich´s verkaufen soll. Es kam irgendwie nichts gutes nach.



Hmm, wie viel denn und wie viel gelaufen?
Aber ich denke das wird nichts, da die Garantie bei CUBE nicht übertragbar ist soweit ich weiß. Das macht's dann immer etwas riskant.


----------



## Somnus (17. September 2010)

@ Nullstein: "DT Swiss XPW1600 LRS (VR 15mm, HR X12) 6Monate gefahren"

Ich entnehme deiner sig das du die Dinger verkaufst - schlau wa? ;-)
Warst du nicht zufrieden mit dem LRS?


----------



## nullstein (17. September 2010)

RICHTIG!!Liefen bei immer gut.Hatte aber Lust auf was anderes.Und da ich mein Stereo gern quäle,fand ich die Dinger etwas schmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (17. September 2010)

DREI ZWEI EINS.......................................DEINS 

Kaufen, fahren und ich versprech Dir Du kriegst das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht, falls nicht spendir ich Dir am Lago ein Bier 

Guido


----------



## Somnus (17. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> DREI ZWEI EINS.......................................DEINS
> 
> Kaufen, fahren und ich versprech Dir Du kriegst das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht, falls nicht spendir ich Dir am Lago ein Bier
> 
> Guido



SO! ES IST BESTELLT! 
Man was bin ich hibbelig! Hoffentlich geht der Versand flottikarrotti! 

Hat einer Erfahrung wie lange das bei denen dauert?
Das bike haben die vorrätig.

Ich bekomme das Grinsen jetzt schon nicht mehr weg!!!


----------



## dusi__ (17. September 2010)

*ironie an* oh mann das hätt ich nich gekauft..is irgendwie doch kacke der laden... *ironie aus* ;-)

glückwunsch


----------



## Cortina (17. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> SO! ES IST BESTELLT!



Schade, Du hast Dich um ein Bier beraubt 

GLÜCKWUSCH!!!!


----------



## Somnus (17. September 2010)

Danke Danke! 
Habe noch die Nobby Nic gegen den Fat Albert tauschen lassen.

Wenn's da ist, stell ich das gute Stück mal hier vor.

Danke für die Rückmeldungen und besonders danke an Cortina für den geilen Hinweis zu Rabe! 
Das Bier schulde ich eigentlich dir!


----------



## fatz (17. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Danke Danke!
> Habe noch die Nobby Nic gegen den Fat Albert tauschen lassen.


aeusserst sinnvoll. die halbnackte pelle hat aufm stereo nix verlohren.
der fa wird dir anfangs ein bisserl schwer vorkommen, aber wenn du erstmal richtig
im gelaende warst, weisst warum du ihn drauf hast.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. September 2010)

dafür das ich das gelaber da oben grade gelesen hab grigt ihr mal eindeutig einen ""!

Edith: bin i halt ruhig uns sag nix mehr...


----------



## Unze77 (17. September 2010)

Die Sache is längst gegessen und erledigt, aber einer muß trotzdem wieder seinen Senf dazugeben, war mir irgendwie klar. ""


----------



## Somnus (17. September 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Die Sache is längst gegessen und erledigt, aber einer muß trotzdem wieder seinen Senf dazugeben, war mir irgendwie klar. ""


----------



## Muehi (18. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> aeusserst sinnvoll. die halbnackte pelle hat aufm stereo nix verlohren.
> [...]



Zum Thema Reifen sag ich jetzt mal nix 



Ausnahmsweise hab ich dem Stereo heute Straßenschlappen aufgezogen - morgen sind 90km nur Straße geplant... Sieht urkomisch aus, aber die Laufruhe und Rollreibung im Vergleich zu den FAs macht die Optik wett. Außerdem fahr ich lieber Stereo als mein Stadtrad 

Und ja - die Speichenreflektorstäbchen sind immer montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (18. September 2010)

Ich kann mir nich helfen: irgendwie sehen die kleineren stereos geiler aus...


----------



## sap (19. September 2010)

suche kurze bestätigung: einbaulänge des rp23 im 2008er stereo beträgt 190mm?!


----------



## Unze77 (19. September 2010)

jawohl


----------



## Master | Torben (19. September 2010)

Ahoi ihr Stereo-Fahrer 

Ich suche einen Cube Stereo Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer) mit folgenden Eckdaten:

Baujahr: bis 2008
Farbe: milky green - schwarz ist auch ok
Größe: unbedingt Größe S da für meine bessere Hälfte 

Falls also jemand von euch seinen Stereo Rahmen abgibt oder jemanden kennt der das vor hat - bitte via PN bei mir melden


----------



## Somnus (19. September 2010)

Hallo.

Da ich bald stolzer "Cube Stereo SE" Besitzer sein werde habe ich eine Frage an euch:
Wie schützt ihr den hinteren Dämpfer vor Dreck und Steinschlag etc.?
Gibt es da ein Mud-board oder ähnliches?
Meine sowas bei einigen Stereos hier schon gesehen zu haben.

Gruß


----------



## arminiusf (19. September 2010)

Gibt ein Mudboard, taugt wohl aber nich viel und ist teuer. Die einfachste Lösung (habe ich auch u bin zufrieden): einen alten Fahrradschlauch aufschneiden und als Schutz mit einem Kabelbinder an den Dämpfer tackern. Fertisch.


----------



## Somnus (19. September 2010)

arminiusf schrieb:


> Gibt ein Mudboard, taugt wohl aber nich viel und ist teuer. Die einfachste Lösung (habe ich auch u bin zufrieden): einen alten Fahrradschlauch aufschneiden und als Schutz mit einem Kabelbinder an den Dämpfer tackern. Fertisch.



Aja.
Scheuert das denn nicht?

Ach warte, du tackerst den Schlauch an das Gehäuse des Dämpfers, dann verbleibt ja 
platz zwischen "Standrohr" und Schlauch.


----------



## arminiusf (19. September 2010)

Genau so. Also im Prinzip eine Schürze für den Dämpfer, die am Gehäuse befestigt wird, so dass sie über das zu schützende Rohr reicht, dabei aber nicht scheuert. Bilder gibt's auch ein paar in dem Thread hier...


----------



## BommelMaster (19. September 2010)

hi,

ist euc hcshonmal diese dicke stahlachse bei den wippen locker geworden?

schmiert ihr das gleitlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arminiusf (20. September 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ist euc hcshonmal diese dicke stahlachse bei den wippen locker geworden?



Meinst du das Hauptlager? Ja, ist schon bei mehreren Leuten passiert (mir auch). Neu einschrauben mit Loctite und dann ist Ruhe. 

Die Gleitlager darf man wohl nicht schmieren. Habe ich auch bisher nicht gemacht.


----------



## fatz (20. September 2010)

arminiusf schrieb:


> Genau so. Also im Prinzip eine Schürze für den Dämpfer, die am Gehäuse befestigt wird, so dass sie über das zu schützende Rohr reicht, dabei aber nicht scheuert. Bilder gibt's auch ein paar in dem Thread hier...


such mal nach schlauchloesung. muss mal ein neues bild machen, das alte
ist mit der alten gallery ins nirwana eingegangen.


----------



## Rotti84 (20. September 2010)

Möchte gern einige Schrauben am Stereo durch titan Schrauben ersetzen. Auf der Seite http://www.tuning-bikes.de/index.php?cPath=62_93&gclid=CLfysYvFlaQCFQ1gZwodYjJ4Iw gibt es ja einige... welche brauche ich denn da?

Gruß


----------



## dusi__ (20. September 2010)

@ Somnus :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425940   tadaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## BommelMaster (20. September 2010)

arminiusf schrieb:


> Meinst du das Hauptlager? Ja, ist schon bei mehreren Leuten passiert (mir auch). Neu einschrauben mit Loctite und dann ist Ruhe.
> 
> Die Gleitlager darf man wohl nicht schmieren. Habe ich auch bisher nicht gemacht.





"dicke" "stahlachse" bei den "wippen"

nein ich meine nicht die beim hauptlager 

sondern die oben, bei den wippen!
nichts für ungut


----------



## zeKai (20. September 2010)

hat sich bei mir damals mehrmals los gedreht stand dann meist ziemlich weit draußen. (hatte immer genug Glück das es nie ganz raus ist an einer Seite)
Festgeschraubt und irgendwann hörte es auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (20. September 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> @ Somnus :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425940   tadaaaaaaaaaa!



Danköööö!


----------



## Eierheinz (21. September 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Hat einer von euch eine Bezugsquelle, wo man schöne Schaltzug/Bremszug Halter herbekommt. Am liebsten aus Alu?
Ich habe gerade bei Nicolai angefragt, aber die möchten für 3 Stück 46 haben inkl. Versand.

Wie kann man beim 2007 Stereo die Aussenhülle vom Schaltzug vom Umwerfer durchgehend verlegen? Am Rahmen ist ja keine Halterung dafür vorgesehen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Unze77 (21. September 2010)

Servus Martin,
Die Leitungsführungen von Magura sollen ganz gut sein. Es gibt auch noch eine günstigere aber dafür nicht so "elegante" Lösung:


----------



## rODAHn (21. September 2010)

Du kannst Dir auch einfach die "Sealed Ride-On" Züge von GORE kaufen.
Die passen in die normale FÜhrung und sind trotzdem komplett dicht.

Kosten aber leider 50,- Euro...


----------



## dusi__ (21. September 2010)

die maguras werden allerdings festgeklebt, haben bei meinem nicht gehalten, habe jetzt welche zum schrauben dran, die halten 2 kabel gleichzeitig beieinander. ich guck nochma wie die heissen!


----------



## Unze77 (21. September 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir auch einfach die "Sealed Ride-On" Züge von GORE kaufen.
> Die passen in die normale FÜhrung und sind trotzdem komplett dicht.
> 
> Kosten aber leider 50,- Euro...



Dichte Züge gibts auch günstiger, die XTR sind sehr gut (gedichtet und teflonbeschichtet) und kosten nur 18,00 EUR.


----------



## Eierheinz (21. September 2010)

Mahlzeit,

danke für die Antworten, die XTR Züge nutze ich eh schon,  generell dürften die Aussenhüllen aber zu kurz sein 
Gore ist ein guter Tipp, ist mir aber etwas kostspielig.
Aber wie soll denn die Aussenhülle am Ende des Zuges befestigt werden?
Normalerweise braucht man doch eine angelötete Öse in der sich die Hülse abstützen kann?

Ich meinte mit meiner anderen Frage, kann man die serienmäßigen Leitungshalter am Unterrohr austauschen, gegen etwas schöneres aus Alu?
Gibt es da was außer Nicolai?


----------



## rODAHn (21. September 2010)

Es ist doch zum ausrasten...

Da baue ich heute mein neues rot eloxiertes Tretlager ein und es sind schon wieder Kratzer drin!
...wie schafft man es bitte, ein Tretlager mit 30-35 Nm anzuziehen, ohne dass sich das blöde Shimano-Werkzeug fest in das zarte Alugehäuse der Lagerschalen beißt?

...Fotos folgen...

Grrr

...und die komischen Geräusche sind auch noch da...

Ist nicht mein Tag...


----------



## jan84 (21. September 2010)

Oh nein... ein Kratzer an einem Fahrradteil...


----------



## rODAHn (21. September 2010)

...es geht nicht um einen Kratzer, sondern darum, dass man (ich) diese blöden Tretlager nicht ohne sie einbauen kann!

Also, gute Ratschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (21. September 2010)

(je nachdem welchen du hast) anderen schlüssel nehmen als den shimano kram...

pedros zum bleistift.

http://www3.hibike.de/produkt/2c37331c2d22cb93e74bd4a57312af6f/Pedro%27s%20Innenlager-Schl%FCssel.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------
tut mir leid, wenn ich jemanden mit meinen unqualifizierten beträgen störe


----------



## wurzelhoppser (21. September 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Es ist doch zum ausrasten...
> 
> Da baue ich heute mein neues rot eloxiertes Tretlager ein und es sind schon wieder Kratzer drin!
> ...wie schafft man es bitte, ein Tretlager mit 30-35 Nm anzuziehen, ohne dass sich das blöde Shimano-Werkzeug fest in das zarte Alugehäuse der Lagerschalen beißt?
> ...



Für 10,-Euro eine Werkzeugnuss von Rose,danneine kleine Plastiktüte über das Tretlager Nuss drauf Drehmomentschlüssel mit langem arm anziehen ,und du wirst sehen wie gut das geht ohne das Alugehäüse zubeschädigen.


----------



## fatz (22. September 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Also, gute Ratschläge?


was hast fuer einen schluessel? das blechding von shimpanso?
ich hab den:
http://www.roseversand.de/zubehoer/...sel-sh-a.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=10020

der schaut auch noch ganz nett aus:
http://www.roseversand.de/zubehoer/...owtech-ii.html?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=5810

einen der beiden meinte wohl der vorredner


----------



## rODAHn (22. September 2010)

Jo, leider das Blechding von Shimano 

Danach sieht es dann jeweils so aus:




Das Rattern, Knacken und Klacken ist leider auch noch nicht weg... 

Könnte es auch die Achse links vom Tretlager sein?  Wie bekomme ich die ab...bzw. knackfrei?


----------



## nullstein (22. September 2010)

Ihr habt Probleme...
Du fährst doch mit dem Bike oder? Dann kommen eh Kratzer rein. Also lass dir doch davon nicht die Laune verderben.


----------



## dusi__ (22. September 2010)

boah wär ich sauer wenn ich n kratzer hätte.



spätestens wenn dir die kette das nächste mal abfliegt is auf der anderen seite auch schluss mit lustig. gehört eben dazu. wenn ich all meine kratzer zählen würde...


----------



## jammerlappen (22. September 2010)

Das Knarzen kommt bei mir zu >80% von der Steckachse, die sich zudem auch selbstständig löst (=> was man dann aber wieder hört).

Ich dachte auch erst, dass das ein Feature des bikes sei, um den runden Tritt zu schulen


----------



## rODAHn (22. September 2010)

Wie klappt das mit der Montage / Demontage?


----------



## xerto (22. September 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Wie klappt das mit der Montage / Demontage?



Tretkurbel abschrauben.

Lager links lockern

Tretkurbel durch leichte Schläge mit einem Gummihammer nach rechts austreiben.

Ganz einfach..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (22. September 2010)

Danke, aber es geht ja nicht um die Achse der Kurbel, sondern um das Hauptlager des Hinterbaus:


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. September 2010)

aufmachen, rausziehn, sauber machen, bissl fett dran, reinwurschteln (u.scheiben sind gerne vergessen!), mit drehmonet+locktite, fertig...

apropo hauptlager:

Ich hab just for fun mal bei cube nachfragen lassen, was sie voschlagen zu tun... meins knackt ja ne weile. das lager isn jahr alt und naja.. ich bekomms immer wieder ruhig gestellt (aber nich lange), und vermut die ursache im lagersitzt--> einkleben mit grünem locktite..klar. aber trotzdem mal gespannt was cube sagt


----------



## rODAHn (22. September 2010)

Danke für die Info! 

..reicht es, nur die linke seite zu lösen? (Damit ich nicht wieder das Tretlager samt Umwerfer entfernen muss) 
Hast du zufällig die genaue Nm Angaben?


----------



## Cortina (22. September 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig die genaue Nm Angaben?



Klickst Du 
http://www.cube.eu/service/bedienungsanleitungen/

dann kuckst Du

Nützliche Dokumente
CubeDrehmomente.pdf
Übersicht über Drehmomente für Cube Bikes

Grüße
Guido


----------



## rODAHn (22. September 2010)

Sting, Stereo, Fritzz, bis 2008
Dämpferbefestigung unten 1012 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Dämpferbefestigung Umlenkhebel 8 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
*Hauptlager 5 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest*
Horstlink Dual 8 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Umlenkhebel 8 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest

 Danke!


----------



## Jillmec (22. September 2010)

hi

bei meinem stereo 2010 knackt und knarzt auch das trettlager, mal gucken was mein hÃ¤ndler bei der ersten inspektion dazu sagt.

dann habe ich gestern festgestellt das wenn ich das hinterrad blockiere und dann das bike vor-und-zurÃ¼ck schiebe sich das rad noch paar cm bewegt, man sieht auch deutlich das sich die bremsscheibe auf der felge bewegt. das sollte auch nicht sein oder? naja kanns nicht behoben werden gehts wohl wieder zurÃ¼ck nach cube, so geil wie das bike auch ist, fÃ¼r 2300â¬ erwate ich mir schon ein wenig mehr quali! in 3 monaten jetzt schon das 3. was gemacht werden muss.

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (22. September 2010)

finde nur ich es grad komisch oder was soll "bremsscheibe bewegt sich auf der felge" bedeuten? wenn sich die bremsschreibe auf der felge bewegt, dann hast du noch ganz andere probleme 
meinst du, die scheibe bewegt sich bei gezogener bremse zwischen den bremsbelägen?


----------



## fatz (22. September 2010)

oder die scheibe bewegt sich auf der nabe. in diesem falle die befestigungsschrauben auf das passende
drehmoment anziehen (lassen).
falls saps deutung zutrifft ist das ok. die belaege haben meist leichtes spiel. das 
gehoert so.

und noch was: erstmal schlau machen und dann von zurueckgehen und erwartungen reden....


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. September 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> ..reicht es, nur die linke seite zu lösen? (Damit ich nicht wieder das Tretlager samt Umwerfer entfernen muss)



letzteres musst du...sonst grigst du weder die achse raus, noch alles gescheit gereiningt und gefettet


----------



## Rotti84 (23. September 2010)

Hi Jungs,

ich hätte mein stereo SE (the one) 2010 abzugeben. Ist gerade mal 3 Wochen alt und natürlich im top Zustand. Kein Kratzer oder sonstiges. 

Ausstattung: 
black anodized
Fox Talas 150er Federweg
The One Bremse (extra für mich umgerüstet weil die 100mal bissiger war als alle maguras)
komplett XT
18" Rahmen
Bereifung Fat Albert
Laufräder DT Swiss
Steckachse
Synatace Lenker und Sattelstütze

Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden

Gruß


----------



## Jillmec (23. September 2010)

hi

ja also die bremsscheibe bewegt sich auf der nabe. ist die bremsscheibe nur auf die nabe gelegt? ich dachte immer die hat noppen oder ähnliches die einen guten formschluss garantieren. naja nähste woche gehts zur inspektion, da sollen sie mal gucken. 

werde dann auch auf eine andere scheibe für hinten bestehen, das gerubel hört ja nicht auf egal was man macht. weiß man schon woran das knacken der kurbel liegt?

cu

edit: @ fatz : gehts noch? das ist jetzt das 4 oder 5(gabel verliert luft, u-turn lässt sich nich drehen, überlste acht nach 100m, schrauben lösen sich nach paar km, kubel macht komische geräusche) was ich in 3 monaten machen lassen muss, ich bin der meinung das nach deutschen gesetz ich nach 3 ausbesserungen mein bike zurück geben darf und meine kohle wieder bekomm. ist mir klar das ne schraube oder so kein reklamations grund ist aber alles im allen seh ich mir das ned mehr an.


----------



## fatz (23. September 2010)

Jillmec schrieb:


> ja also die bremsscheibe bewegt sich auf der nabe. ist die bremsscheibe nur auf die nabe gelegt?


nein geschraubt, nicht gelegt. aber ja, sie liegt da nur flach drauf. 



> edit: @ fatz : gehts noch?


weiss nicht muesst's mal wieder probieren.....


> das ist jetzt das 4 oder 5(gabel verliert luft, u-turn lässt sich nich drehen, überlste acht nach 100m, schrauben lösen sich nach paar km, kubel macht komische geräusche) was ich in 3 monaten machen lassen muss, ich bin der meinung das nach deutschen gesetz ich nach 3 ausbesserungen mein bike zurück geben darf und meine kohle wieder bekomm. ist mir klar das ne schraube oder so kein reklamations grund ist aber alles im allen seh ich mir das ned mehr an.


dann solltest du das auch schrieben. hellsehen kann ich nicht und es gibt
genug nasen hier, die bei der erstbesten kleinigkeit nach garantie rufen, aber
es nicht mal auf die reihe kriegen eine schraube mit dem richtigen drehmoment 
anzuziehen. das geht mit ein bissl gegen den strich.


----------



## dusi__ (23. September 2010)

so, gestern zum ersten mal meine neue X9 ausgeführt und muss sagen, das  baby schaltet viel weicher als erwartet. XT is dagegen n steinbruch. fatz , du hattest recht, et lohnt sich 

nur habe ich das problem das die schaltung immer über das 2 und 3 ritzel überspringt und auf dem größten ritzel (alles hinten ) immer versucht 2 gänge zu schalten  

keine ahnung wie ich das ändern soll / kann. hab schon an allem rumgedreht.  

jemand ne idee?


----------



## fatz (23. September 2010)

du hast schon sram schalthebel dran?
evtl. bist du bei den oberen gaengen um eins verschoben. d.h. zug ist zu kurz eingestellt.


----------



## Somnus (23. September 2010)

ES IST DAAAAA!!!!!
Mein neues Cube Stereo SE ist eben eingetroffen.

Geil geil geil!!!

Fotos folgen....


----------



## Cortina (23. September 2010)

Glückwunsch, ging ja jetzt recht schnell und ich denke auf das Bier komme ich zurück wenn Du mal am Lago bist.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (23. September 2010)

ja die sram shifter sind dran. in wie fern verschoben?!
und sollte man den schaltzug gut stramm ziehen?


----------



## dusi__ (23. September 2010)

edit:   glückwunsch Somnus zum nachwuchs


----------



## Somnus (23. September 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> edit:   glückwunsch Somnus zum nachwuchs



Nicht wirklich!

Schaut euch mal das hier an:





Mehr Fotos im Album.

Die selber Sch.... bei 2 verschiedenen Rädern! 
Mist!


----------



## Cortina (23. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich!
> Schaut euch mal das hier an:
> Die selber Sch.... bei 2 verschiedenen Rädern!
> Mist!


Hallo Somnus,

wieso bei zwei Rädern?

Was war denn mit der Verpackung, war die beschädigt?
Auf den Bildern scheint es so als ob das Schaltauge schon schief sitzt oder das Schaltwerk einen drauf bekommen hat?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Unze77 (23. September 2010)

Ich hab ja noch den alten Rahmen mit Schnellspanner und herkömmlichen Schaltauge. Aber kann man bei der X12 Achse das Auge nicht drehen? Vieleicht is das Schaltauge nur etwas verdreht?

Aber es gibt ja genug hier im Forum mit X12 - kann man das Schaltauge drehen wenn man die Schraube lockert????


----------



## fatz (23. September 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> ja die sram shifter sind dran. in wie fern verschoben?!]und sollte man den schaltzug gut stramm ziehen?


klingt mir eher als haettest du ihn ein bischen zu straff

@somnus:
ausrichtwerkzeug fuer schaltaugen kostet ca 25eisen. sollte man eh daheim haben....


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @somnus:
> ausrichtwerkzeug fuer schaltaugen kostet ca 25eisen. sollte man eh daheim haben....



alternativ: imbus oder wasserrohrzange (letztere ist eher bescheiden geeingnet)


----------



## ThunderRoad (23. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> alternativ: imbus oder wasserrohrzange (letztere ist eher bescheiden geeingnet)



Imbus hab ich auch schon verwendet. Kurz vor gerade kam zweiteilig 

Das X-12 Schaltauge von den neuen Stereos kann man wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht mehr (ver-)biegen - kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, wie.
Entweder es ist gerade oder die Schraube reißt.


----------



## JDEM (23. September 2010)

Wenn schon "Inbus" oder einfach am nächsten Tag mal beim Händler vorbei schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (23. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> alternativ: imbus oder wasserrohrzange (letztere ist eher bescheiden geeingnet)


sowas von dir. ich bin ehrlich entsetzt!!
die oecken sind gut angelegt. mit dem teil kannst auch gleich checken ob das auge 
danach gerade ist.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4175_Kontrolllehre-fuer-Schaltauge.html


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. September 2010)

profi pfusch is ne kunst für sich!

cube will übrigens mein rad haben! unter "knacken aus dem hautlager" können sie sich jaaa sogar nix vorstellen. deshalb soll ichs ihnen, so wies ausgebaut is schicken. können sie haben. aber erst, wenn ich draussen ncih mehr fahren kann, weils eh dunkel wird, ich mein hardtail dann wieder habe und das wwetter ******* is! ich wette, die braucehn 2 monate um dann zusagen, dass sie es sich niht erklären können oder sowas.


----------



## fatz (24. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> profi pfusch is ne kunst für sich!



das profi kannst hier ersatzlos streichen. 



> cube will übrigens mein rad haben! unter "knacken aus dem hautlager" können sie sich jaaa sogar nix vorstellen. deshalb soll ichs ihnen, so wies ausgebaut is schicken. können sie haben. ich wette, die braucehn 2 monate um dann zusagen, dass sie es sich niht erklären können oder sowas.


oder dass die lagersitze im a sind und man den rahmen nur wegwerfen kann...


----------



## Somnus (24. September 2010)

Also ich habe mir die Sache mal genauer angeschaut:









Der Rahmen scheint nicht schief zu sein, oder?
Das Schaltwerk habe ich geprüft, ist auch ok.
Dann habe ich mir das Ausfallende angesehen:
Wenn ich im Bild von oben eine Tangente an die beiden Kreise (den Nippel und die Bohrung des Rahmens) lege, dann fluchtet diese mit der Kassette.
So sollte es auch sein, denke ich.

Wenn ich das mit dem Ausfallende mache steht die Tangente nicht lotrecht zum Schaltauge. Und zwar genau in der Schiefstellung des Schaltwerks.
(war das verständlich?)

Aber wie kann den ein so kleines und massives Ausfallende tordiert werden???
Muss doch ein Produktionsfehler sein, oder?

Wie ist das denn bei euren Stereos am Rahmen. Fluchtet da die Tangente mit dem Verlauf der Ritzel?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich eine Torsion mit einem Richtwerkzeug wegbekomme. Es ist ja keine herkömmliche Schiefstellung, die wäre ja leicht gerade zu biegen.

Neues Schaltauge fällig?


----------



## Somnus (24. September 2010)

Noch mal genauer hin geschaut:













Beim letzten Foto habe ich ein langes Lineal direkt plan auf die Anschlussschraube des Schaltwerks gelegt.

Weder der Rahmen noch das Schaltauge sehen so richtig schief aus, oder?

Ich versteh's nicht!  :-(


----------



## fatz (24. September 2010)

schaut aus,
als waer das gewinde fuer den umwefer im schaltauge schief zur befestigung des schaltauges


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (24. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> schaut aus,
> als waer das gewinde fuer den umwefer im schaltauge schief zur befestigung des schaltauges



Da habe ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht!!!
Gute Idee!!! 

Das teste ich heute nachmittag direkt mal!
Danke.


----------



## rODAHn (24. September 2010)

Fährst du dein Stereo eigentlich auch...oder putzt du es nur? 
Sieht ja aus wie "geleckt"! 


Ups, eben erst gesehen... ist ja tatsächlich komplett neu! 
..hab nichts gesagt!


----------



## dusi__ (24. September 2010)




----------



## Somnus (24. September 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ups, eben erst gesehen... ist ja tatsächlich komplett neu!
> ..hab nichts gesagt!



Jep, neu und schon der erste Defekt!

Bei meinem letzten Cube hatte ich im übrigen den selben Sch...  
Die bei Cube bekommen das mit den Schaltaugen nicht auf die Kette - jedenfalls bei mir nicht.


----------



## rODAHn (24. September 2010)

Hmm...hatte noch nie Probleme damit und fahre selber zwei Würfel...


----------



## Somnus (24. September 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Hmm...hatte noch nie Probleme damit und fahre selber zwei Würfel...



Das ist ja schön für dich! 

Ne mal im Ernst, keine Ahnung warum. Jedenfalls habe ich die Dinger nicht selber krum gebogen - oder doch? 
Bei dem WLS meiner Freundin ist auch alles gerade.


----------



## Cortina (24. September 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Ups, eben erst gesehen... ist ja tatsächlich komplett neu!
> ..hab nichts gesagt!


@rODAHn: Setzen sechs!!! 



Somnus schrieb:


> Jedenfalls habe ich die Dinger nicht selber krum gebogen - oder doch?


Ja JA, bekifft biken, hängen bleiben und dann den andern die Schuld geben 

Somnus, mein Schaltauge ist schwarz und nicht rot eloxiert, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher es liegt am Schaltauge.




Montier es mal am Rahmen, schau ob es gerade runter geht (eventl. mit Schlossereifeilen vorsichtig nachfeilen).
Anschließend den rechten winkel zum Schalterk überprüfen.

...und in der Zwischenzeit den Rabe anrufen und mir ein neues Schaltauge zuschicken lassen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Somnus (24. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> @rODAHn: Setzen sechs!!!
> 
> 
> Ja JA, bekifft biken, hängen bleiben und dann den andern die Schuld geben
> ...



Ich bin dir weit voraus!
Neues Schaltauge ist unterwegs und bis das da ist, wird das alte zurecht gefeilt! 
Dem Inschenör is nix zu schwör!


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> das profi kannst hier ersatzlos streichen.
> 
> 
> oder dass die lagersitze im a sind und man den rahmen nur wegwerfen kann...



was bedeuten könnte, dass die guten mir nen neuen rahmen schenken wollen.... und wenn net kleb ichs halt wieder und kauf mir bauarbeitergehörgangschützer!


----------



## Cortina (24. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Ich bin dir weit voraus!
> Neues Schaltauge ist unterwegs und bis das da ist, wird das alte zurecht gefeilt!
> Dem Inschenör is nix zu schwör!



OK seh schon, bin jetzt ruhig.

Das Bier muss ich wohl im Moment wieder bezahlen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (24. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> OK seh schon, bin jetzt ruhig.
> 
> Das Bier muss ich wohl im Moment wieder bezahlen
> 
> ...



Ach Quatsch!
Das bike ist saucool und wenn's Schaltauge ausgetauscht ist kann der Fahrspaß beginnen!

Wir trinken einfach beide eins und dann passt das! 

Btw: die Laufräder haben einen Seitenschlag von ca. 1 - 1,5 mm.
Muss man da was tun? Oder warten bis sich der maschinell eingespannte Krempel gesetzt hat? ;-)


----------



## Unze77 (24. September 2010)

Fahr erst mal ne weile, da wird sich noch einiges "setzen".


----------



## derAndre (24. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand zufällig die Maße der Dämpferführungsbuchsen am Stereo/Fox Float Rp23 (2009)?

Vielen Dank vorab
der André


----------



## ThunderRoad (24. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Bei dem WLS meiner Freundin ist auch alles gerade.



Dann vertausch doch die Schaltaugen mal und probiers aus (oder am besten: sag nix und lass es vertauscht. Dann kannst Du Deiner Freundin einreden, sie hätte es kaputt gemacht  )

Sieht aber wirklich aus wie krumm gebohrt.

Andere Frage zum Thema Schaltauge: Beim X12-Auge reißt ja die Schraube und nicht das Schaltauge. Da wärs ja quasi superschlau, man hätte so eine Schraube dabei wenn man unterwegs ist. Aber woher nehmen? Ich hab mal ein paar Shops durchsucht aber nichts gefunden.


----------



## fatz (24. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> die Laufräder haben einen Seitenschlag von ca. 1 - 1,5 mm.
> Muss man da was tun? Oder warten bis sich der maschinell eingespannte Krempel gesetzt hat? ;-)


druecks halt einfach ab. laufrad raus, auf den boden legen und mit den haenden 
gegenueberliegend rundum alle 10cm draufdruecken (am besten noch mit dem knie fixieren,
dass das rad nicht umschnappt), so dass du das sproink der sich setzenden speichen 
hoerst. dann laufrad umdrehen und nochmal. danach am besten nochmal nachzentrieren 
und speichenspannung zumindest akustisch pruefen und wenn du viel nachdrehen musst 
gleich nochmal von vorn.


----------



## Somnus (25. September 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Dann vertausch doch die Schaltaugen mal und probiers aus (oder am besten: sag nix und lass es vertauscht. Dann kannst Du Deiner Freundin einreden, sie hätte es kaputt gemacht  )
> 
> Sieht aber wirklich aus wie krumm gebohrt.
> 
> Andere Frage zum Thema Schaltauge: Beim X12-Auge reißt ja die Schraube und nicht das Schaltauge. Da wärs ja quasi superschlau, man hätte so eine Schraube dabei wenn man unterwegs ist. Aber woher nehmen? Ich hab mal ein paar Shops durchsucht aber nichts gefunden.



Das WLS hat aber nicht das gleiche Schaltauge wie das Stereo!


----------



## Somnus (25. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> druecks halt einfach ab. laufrad raus, auf den boden legen und mit den haenden
> gegenueberliegend rundum alle 10cm draufdruecken (am besten noch mit dem knie fixieren,
> dass das rad nicht umschnappt), so dass du das sproink der sich setzenden speichen
> hoerst. dann laufrad umdrehen und nochmal. danach am besten nochmal nachzentrieren
> ...



Also das hört sich jetzt etwas Tim Taylor mäßig an - ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen. 

Ich denke ich warte mal ab, bis die Dinger sich gesetzt haben und lasse sie dann mal bei Gelegnheit zentrieren.


----------



## fatz (25. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Also das hört sich jetzt etwas Tim Taylor mäßig an - ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen.


who the f**k is tim taylor? 
(edith sagt: wer keine ahnung hat; sollte doch lieber den mond halten. oder so....)

ich drueck meine laufraeder, nach dem ich sie zentriert, hab immer so ab. wie willst das 
sonst machen? 
aber das nutzt dir nix, da du anscheinend nicht zentrieren kannst.
wenn's dich interessiert, hier wird das zb beschrieben: http://www.teamxxs.de/teamxxs/technik/laufrad.html
gibt sicher noch bessere anleitungen. frag mal herrn gugel



> Ich denke ich warte mal ab, bis die Dinger sich gesetzt haben und lasse sie dann mal bei Gelegnheit zentrieren.


wenn du meinst. das bessere waere jetzt zu zentrieren. wenn du spannung ned stimmt
ist fahren nicht gut.


----------



## Somnus (25. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> who the f**k is tim taylor?
> (edith sagt: wer keine ahnung hat; sollte doch lieber den mond halten. oder so....)
> 
> ich drueck meine laufraeder, nach dem ich sie zentriert, hab immer so ab. wie willst das
> ...



Nicht gleich beleidigt sein!
Ganz ruhig. 

Tim Taylor ist dir kein Begriff?
Ist ein TV-Serien-Schauspieler.
War auch nur Spaß. 

Egal, jedenfalls liegst du mit deiner Vermutung nicht ganz richtig. Theoretisch weiß ich wie ich ein Laufrad zentrieren muss und auch wie ich es abdrücke. Deine Methode zum abdrücken kannte ich allerdings noch nicht.
Allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrung damit und lasse das lieber Leute übernehmen, die das drauf haben. Da ist sonst schnell mal ne Felge ruiniert.
Bei Gelegenheit versuche ich mich mal an einer alten Felge und übe das mal.

Was die Speichenspannung betrifft, habe ich das mal geprüft. Keine ist wirklich lose oder zu sehr gespannt.
Meinste nicht, dass ich da erst mal mit fahren kann?
Der nächste Fachhändler ist bei mir nicht gerade um die Ecke. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (25. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> NTim Taylor ist dir kein Begriff?
> Ist ein TV-Serien-Schauspieler.
> War auch nur Spaß.


sorry, ich gehoer zu den leuten, die alle paar jahre von der gez post bekommen, weil
sie nur einen radio angemeldet haben.


> Deine Methode zum abdrücken kannte ich allerdings noch nicht.


ich kenn nur die....


> Allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrung damit und lasse das lieber Leute übernehmen, die das drauf haben. Da ist sonst schnell mal ne Felge ruiniert.


deswegen mach ich das nur noch selber. ich hab da zuviele "profis" erwischt.
der hoehenschlag laesst gruessen.


> Bei Gelegenheit versuche ich mich mal an einer alten Felge und übe das mal.


ab in die werkstatt!


> Was die Speichenspannung betrifft, habe ich das mal geprüft. Keine ist wirklich lose oder zu sehr gespannt.
> Meinste nicht, dass ich da erst mal mit fahren kann?


klar kannst. solltest dich aber baldmoeglichst dranmachen.
speichenspannung kann man recht gut am klang pruefen. mit dem 
schraubenzieher dagegenklopfen.


> Der nächste Fachhändler ist bei mir nicht gerade um die Ecke.


noch ein grund das zu lernen.


----------



## Somnus (25. September 2010)

Ah ein TV-Verweigerer. 

Hm, mit den Profis muss ich dir Recht geben.
Normalerweise versuche ich auch alles möglichst selbst zu machen, dann weiß man auch, dass es richtig gemacht wurde, gell?

Aber so völlig ohne Erfahrung eine flammneue Felge zu zentrieren ist mir doch zu gewagt.
Ich versuche mich nächstes WE mal an einer alten Felge aus dem Keller und teste das aus.

Je nach Körpergewicht und Kraft ist auch schnell die Felge dauerhaft beschädigt, wenn das "Hand auflegen" zu fest geschehen ist.
Da du Erfahrung damit zu haben scheinst, passiert dir das wahrscheinlich nicht. Meiner einer wüsst jetzt nicht mal ungefähr, wieviel Kraft er aufwenden soll/muss.
Und sowas findest du eben in keiner Beschreibung.


----------



## fatz (25. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> dann weiß man auch, dass es richtig gemacht wurde, gell?


oder zumindest wer;s vermurkst hat


> Je nach Körpergewicht und Kraft ist auch schnell die Felge dauerhaft beschädigt, wenn das "Hand auflegen" zu fest geschehen ist.


wenn du dich dabei auf den boden kniest, kannst du, wenn du dich vorsichtig, 
ohne schwung und nicht zu 100% drauflehnst an einer guten felge nix kaputtmachen.
bei baumarktware schaut das anders aus.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. September 2010)

"wir" drücken bei uns im laden auch die rädern entweder so ab, oder mit nem schraubenzieher o.Ä. zwischen die speichen fahren, und in dem punkt wo sie sich schneiden abdrücken...funzt alles gleichgut. letztere is aber n tick  effektiver und spart das rumnkien (was aber auch nich wirkolich einen großen umstand dastellt..). is alles legitim!


----------



## fatz (25. September 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> oder mit nem schraubenzieher o.Ä. zwischen die speichen fahren, und in dem punkt wo sie sich schneiden abdrücken...


???
kapier ich jetzt gar nicht. der witz ist doch, dass du die einen speichen entlastet und 
die anderen belastest. wie das mit einem schraubenzieher funzen soll check ich jetzt 
nicht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. September 2010)

du sorgst ja im endeffekt, dass sich nippel, speichen und der ganze krempel setzen. dazu brauchst du vom mprinzip her einfach nur zug auf den speichen..den grigst du so genauso wie mim "normalen" abdrücken...vll. so ohne bild schlecht zu erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi80 (25. September 2010)

Abend auch an alle,

Benötige dringend eure Hilfe!
Fahre ein Stereo 2008 und mir ist an der umlenkwippe ein bolzen gebrochen und die abdeckkappe ist weg.  Habe das ganze erst mal notdürftig geflickt aber brauche schnell Ersatz. Wo bekommt man so was her ohne gleich nen ganzen Satz an Schrauben und ets. zu bestellen?
Hier noch ein Bild damit ihr wisst welches ich meine nur brauche ich es auf der linken Seite.....





gruß Grobi


----------



## Route66 (25. September 2010)

Hi Grobi,



Grobi80 schrieb:


> Fahre ein Stereo 2008 und mir ist an der umlenkwippe ein bolzen gebrochen und die abdeckkappe ist weg.  Habe das ganze erst mal notdürftig geflickt aber brauche schnell Ersatz. Wo bekommt man so was her ohne gleich nen ganzen Satz an Schrauben und ets. zu bestellen?
> Hier noch ein Bild damit ihr



das wirst Du nur über einen Händler bei Cube bestellen können. 
H&S hat aktuell keine Schraubensätze mehr gelistet, ist wohl alles ausverkauft. 
Schau mal auf der Website von Cube nach so einem "Super-Händler" in Deiner Nähe und ruf den dann mal an ob er was vorrätig hat.

Es gab hier mal berichte von einzelnen Usern die nach ordentlich Druck bei Cube wohl auch direkt solche Ersatzteile geschickt bekommen haben. 
Das sind aber wohl absolute Ausnahmen von Cube wenns Bike noch sehr neu ist...

Gruß 
Marko


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. September 2010)

hm ne...wenn ichs richtig im kopf hab, dann leigen sogar bei uns im laden welche rum...rot eloxiert die kappe. hatte ich mir mal überlegt zu tauschen..deshalb weiss ichs..

frag doch bei cube händlern. wird scho..


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (26. September 2010)

Tja Grobi,

 da sehe ich nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. du machst nen Deal mit dem Dreher deines Vertrauens

oder

 2. du schickst mir deine Adresse per PN und ich schick dir die Teile, die bei meinem gerade erfolgten Lager und Bolzentausch übrig geblieben sind.
Die wären dann zwar gebraucht, aber funktionsfähig.

Das kann allerdings ein paar Tage dauern, bis ich wieder im Hellen an der Post vorbeikomme.ö


----------



## derAndre (27. September 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand zufällig die Maße der Dämpferführungsbuchsen am Stereo/Fox Float Rp23 (2009)?
> 
> ...



Entschuldigt, ich hol das noch mal nach vorne. Vielleicht hat ja jemand die Maße, biiiiittttte!

Der André


----------



## littledevil (27. September 2010)

Unten 18,8 und oben 55.
Beide 8mm ID


----------



## wurzelhoppser (27. September 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Entschuldigt, ich hol das noch mal nach vorne. Vielleicht hat ja jemand die Maße, biiiiittttte!
> 
> Der André



Du meinst sicherlich die Alubuchsen ?
Meinst du sie sind defekt?
Normal gehen diese eigendlich nicht kaputt.Es sind eigendlich immer die Buchsen im Dämpferauge die ausschlagen und dann meint man es würde an den Alubuchsen liegen.Beim mir sind es schon zweimal die Buchsen in den Dämpferaugen gewesen.Kostet aber nicht viel diese reinmachen zulassen.Gruss


----------



## Somnus (27. September 2010)

Mal eine dumme Frage:

Wie bekomme ich denn eine Trinkflasche an board des Stereo?
Getränkehalter am Rahmen fällt ja wohl aufgrund der Geometrie aus.

Hat jemand einen Tip?

Gruß


----------



## dusi__ (27. September 2010)

kannst dir ne sattelstütze mit schauben zulegen, oder einfacher weise auf einen trinkrucksack umsteigen 

ich glaube es gibt nur 2-3 halter die du am rahmen anbringen kannst , diese welche die man von der seite her einschieben kann.


----------



## Somnus (27. September 2010)

Ich habe gerade bei Unze77 gesehen, dass er den Halter an seinem Stereo an den beiden Schrauben der Zugbefestigung befestigt hat. Habe mal an meinem Stereo nachgeschaut. Der Abstand der Schrauben scheint genau zu passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. September 2010)

Genau da.

Beim 20 Zoll passen sogar Literflaschen.

Bloss fliegen die rumpeligen Trails immer raus, deshalb ist ein Trinkrucksack schon besser.


----------



## Cortina (27. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Mal eine dumme Frage:
> 
> Wie bekomme ich denn eine Trinkflasche an board des Stereo?
> Getränkehalter am Rahmen fällt ja wohl aufgrund der Geometrie aus.
> ...



faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatz wo bleibt Dein Foto vom Getränkehalter am 16"?

Cube Board da werden Sie geholfen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## st-bike (27. September 2010)

@somnus: Schau mal da http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7587961&postcount=6380

Ist übrigens 20" und ich habe noch keine Flasche verloren. Die auf dem Bild ist nur nicht richtig eingesteckt, also würde auch noch mehr als 0,7l reinpassen. Der Halter ist Carbon von Xtasy an die Schrauben der Zugbefestigung geschraubt.


----------



## ThunderRoad (27. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade bei Unze77 gesehen, dass er den Halter an seinem Stereo an den beiden Schrauben der Zugbefestigung befestigt hat. Habe mal an meinem Stereo nachgeschaut. Der Abstand der Schrauben scheint genau zu passen.



So ein Zufall . Die Schrauben sind genau für den Flaschenhalter gedacht. Und bei 18" paßt auch ein üblicher Flaschenhalter +0,7l Flasche rein, bei 16" wirds wohl eng.
Ich hab meinen wieder weggeschraubt, bin eigentlich nur noch mit Rucksack unterwegs.


----------



## fatz (27. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatz wo bleibt Dein Foto vom Getränkehalter am 16"?


schau halt in meine gallerie und verlinks. kein grund zum rumweinen. 











da passt die 1l-buddel von zefal rein. und ja es ist ein 16" (nicht meins)


----------



## jammerlappen (27. September 2010)

Ich hab im 16er nen "Profile Design": http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p015379.jpg !!
Billiger als jede Bastellösung und die Zefalbuddel geht auch (mit etwas Nachdruck)...



Edith fragt grad, ob Ihr Euch an dieser Stelle ma den Preis von nem Campa Record Flaschenhalter reingestyled habt?


----------



## Cortina (27. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> schau halt in meine gallerie und verlinks. kein grund zum rumweinen.


Wein ja nicht, ich ruf Dich nur, möcht mich ja nicht mit fremden Lorbeeren schmücken  



fatz schrieb:


> .....und ja es ist ein 16" (nicht meins)



Ääächt ich glaub das glaubt Dir keiner 

Seh den ganzen Tag vor mir nen Landi der versucht bei uns vom frisch gepflügten Acker zu flüchten 
Aber wir haben ja noch nen alten Landini Trecker von 1961 der zieht alles raus 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (28. September 2010)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hab im 16er nen "Profile Design": http://www.bike24.net/images/products/p015379.jpg !!
> Billiger als jede Bastellösung und die Zefalbuddel geht auch (mit etwas Nachdruck)...


zugegeben, der bbb auf dem bild kostet satte 3 euro mehr als dein plastikteil,
dafuer isser aber nicht halb so haesslich. und die bastelloesung kostet 2 
schrauben und n bissl alublech aus der restekiste.



Cortina schrieb:


> Wein ja nicht, ich ruf Dich nur, möcht mich ja nicht mit fremden Lorbeeren schmücken


ja mei, dann schreib halt mein namen dazu......



Cortina schrieb:


> Seh den ganzen Tag vor mir nen Landi der versucht bei uns vom frisch gepflügten Acker zu flüchten
> Aber wir haben ja noch nen alten Landini Trecker von 1961 der zieht alles raus


du meinst aus dem acker, den der landi grad umgepfluegt hat? wieso sollt ich da nimmer rauskommen?
im worst case reiss ich den greifzug raus. das ist zwar schweisstreibend, aber bevor ich einen bauern
mit denm tracktor hol und mich auslachen lass. hab ich aber noch nie gebraucht. ich zieh immer nur andere 
leut raus. erst schauen, dann fahren wirkt wunder.


----------



## derAndre (28. September 2010)

littledevil schrieb:


> Unten 18,8 und oben 55.
> Beide 8mm ID



Vielen Dank!



wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Du meinst sicherlich die Alubuchsen ?
> Meinst du sie sind defekt?
> Normal gehen diese eigendlich nicht kaputt.Es sind eigendlich immer die  Buchsen im Dämpferauge die ausschlagen und dann meint man es würde an  den Alubuchsen liegen.Beim mir sind es schon zweimal die Buchsen in den  Dämpferaugen gewesen.Kostet aber nicht viel diese reinmachen  zulassen.Gruss



Nein ich meine schon das Teil, das immer kaputt geht. Das ist dann höchstwahrscheinlich auch das Teil das bei mir ausgeschalgen ist. Bei mir ist jedenfall in der unteren Dämpferaufnahme Spiel. Ich würde es halt gerne selbst tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (29. September 2010)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie genau der Zug zum Umwerfer unterm Tretlager beim 2009 verlegt wird? Ich habe da in der Wippe eine Bohrung, die genau unter dem Umwerfer rauskommt, allerdings ist die Bohrung so groß, dass der komplette Schaltzug mit Aussenhülle und Endkappe durchpasst und ich nirgends einen Endanschlag.
Fehlt mir ein Teil oder doch nur Hirn?

Merci.


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. September 2010)

Unterm Hinterbau sind mehrere Löcher, in eins davon muss ein Halter oder sowas in der Art rein. 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## messias (29. September 2010)

Danke für das anschauliche Foto! Genau dieses Loch meine ich, aber wo bekomme ich so einen Halter her? War der bei dir beim Rahmen dabei?


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. September 2010)

Ja, hab es als Komplettbike gekauft . Gibt aber einige hier, die es sich selber aufgebaut haben, denke mal da findet sich noch jemand, der dir einen Tipp geben kann.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Somnus (29. September 2010)

Ich habe das nächste Problem! 

Immer wenn ich am hinteren Dämpfer von der ProPedal-Stellung in die normale wechsle, tritt Öl aus dem Dämper hinter der blauen Einstellschraube aus. Auch wenn ich die 3 Stufen wechseln will, triit Öl aus.

Was kann das sein?
Dämpfer im Eimer?
Hab das Teil noch keinen Meter gefahren. Hat die oberste Einstellschraube einen Endanschlag? Also da wo ich die Stufen 1 bis 3 einstellen kann.


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. September 2010)

Suchfunktion, erstes Ergebnis.

Klingt, als ob er defekt ist.

NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (30. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Ich habe das nächste Problem!
> Immer wenn ich am hinteren Dämpfer von der ProPedal-Stellung in die normale wechsle, tritt Öl aus dem Dämper hinter der blauen Einstellschraube aus. Auch wenn ich die 3 Stufen wechseln will, triit Öl aus..


Hallo Somnus,
hatte ich am Anfang auch bei meinem, hab auch gelesen das der Dämpfer hinüber sein soll und viele haben ihn auch eingeschickt (bei vielen hat auch danach der Austauschdämpfer noch gesifft).
Ich habs erst mal ignoriert und irgendwann hat er dann aufgehört zu siffen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440095&highlight=d%E4mpfer+%F6l



Somnus schrieb:


> Dämpfer im Eimer?
> Hab das Teil noch keinen Meter gefahren. Hat die oberste Einstellschraube einen Endanschlag? Also da wo ich die Stufen 1 bis 3 einstellen kann.


Nee da kannste am Rad drehen biste irre wirst das hat keinen Anschlag 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (30. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Nee da kannste am Rad drehen biste irre wirst das hat keinen Anschlag


wie lang hast probiert um das rauszufinden?


----------



## Cortina (30. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wie lang hast probiert um das rauszufinden?


Ich dreh heut noch


----------



## Somnus (30. September 2010)

Aber meiner sifft nicht, es strÃ¶mt gerade zu!!!
Genau wenn der blaue Hebel von normal in ProPedal geht - also in der Mittelstellung.
Auch wenn man an dem VerstellschrÃ¤ubchen dreht sifft es.

Du ignorierst einen undichten DÃ¤mpfer, der flammneu ist und zudem ca. 350-400 â¬ kostet???
Hm, okay.

Also wenn ich schon soviel Geld ausgebe, erwarte ich auch was VernÃ¼nftiges.
Kompromisse mach ich bei meiner Stadtschlampe fÃ¼r 400 â¬.
Aber es scheint im Trend zu liegen, dass die Hersteller keine vernÃ¼nftige Endkontrolle mehr machen. Erst mal raus mit dem Sch... und dann abwarten was reklamiert zurÃ¼ckkommt. So macht der Endkunde die Kontrolle.

Na ja, mal sehen was ich nun mit Rabe mache.


----------



## Cortina (30. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Aber meiner sifft nicht, es strömt gerade zu!!


Ganz so schlimm wars dann bei mir nicht. Es siffte nur beim Drehen am Rad. Da ich nicht sicher war ob es normal ist oder nicht habe ich erst mal entschieden die Sache im Auge zu behalten. Anschließend ist es aber trocken geblieben. Ignoriert ist ein wenig übertrieben, außerdem hab ich zwei Jahre Zeit das ganze zu reklamieren.
Hätte es nicht aufgehört hätte ich den Dämpfer auch eingeschickt.
Kann ja auch sein das Fox die Dämpfer erst mal ordentlich mit Öl füllt weil sie nicht wissen wann sie verbaut werden und das ganze ist normal?!
Grüße
Guido


----------



## Flooho (30. September 2010)

Servus,

hab gestern mal nach den Bremsbelägen meiner RX geschaut und festgestellt dass sie fast runter sind. Wollte mir gerade neue bestellen, weis jetzt aber nicht ob ich organische oder gesinterte nehmen soll. Ich gehe davon aus dass die Originalen organische sind, aber haben die gesinterten einen Vorteil oder sind sie besser? Preislich macht es kaum keinen unterschied.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k610/a33043/ersatzbremsbelaege-organisch-the-one-mega-r1-rx.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k610/a9034/ersatzbremsbelaege-sintermetall-the-one-mega-r1-rx.html

gruß Flo


----------



## Somnus (30. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Kann ja auch sein das Fox die Dämpfer erst mal ordentlich mit Öl füllt weil sie nicht wissen wann sie verbaut werden und das ganze ist normal?!
> Grüße
> Guido



Hm, möglich. Aber da kommt jedesmal soviel raus... 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das gewollt ist.
Und wenn FOX die Dinger ordentlich befüllen muss, weil sie im Vorfeld davon ausgehen, dass die Teile siffen...  Also das wäre ja echt krass, oder?

Gruß


----------



## buttzl (30. September 2010)

Hi,
ich glaub hier gelesen zu haben das folgendes gerne mal vorkommt (Bolzen ist nach rechts rausgewandert aber zum Glück zuhause entdeckt), also hin&wieder mal ein Auge drauf halten 
Also Bolzen wieder reingeschraubt und die Sicherungsschraube angezogen.

Bin mir grad unsicher in der Drehmomenttabelle von Cube(Abschnitt Stereo ab 2009), was ist da was?  
Ist der Bolzen "Hauptlager" oder "Horstlink Dual"? 
"Umlenkhebel Klemmschrauben" ist wohl die Sicherungschraube des Bolzen.






Gruss


----------



## Somnus (30. September 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ignoriert ist ein wenig übertrieben, außerdem hab ich zwei Jahre Zeit das ganze zu reklamieren.
> Hätte es nicht aufgehört hätte ich den Dämpfer auch eingeschickt.



Was mir gerade dazu einfällt. Bleibt die Gewährleitungspflicht bestehen, auch wenn man die von FOX irrsinnigen Service-Intervalle nicht einhält?
DAs tut ja wohl kaum einer, oder? ;-)
Alle 40-50 h wären dann 110  für den Service fällig.
Da kann ich mir nach einem Sommer auch einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen. ;-)


----------



## fatz (30. September 2010)

Flooho schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus dass die Originalen organische sind,
> aber haben die gesinterten einen Vorteil der sind sie besser? Preislich macht es kaum
> keinen unterschied.


der hauptunterschied ist nach meiner erfahrung, das die gesinterten laenger halten aber 
weniger umpf haben. 

bei meiner juicy7 hatte ich mit gesintert ziemlich aerger (starkes rubbeln). seit koolstop (die 
sind soweit ich weiss organisch) drin sind ist die bremse der hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (30. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Was mir gerade dazu einfällt. Bleibt die Gewährleitungspflicht bestehen, auch wenn man die von FOX irrsinnigen Service-Intervalle nicht einhält?


soweit ich weiss ist die dann essig.


> DAs tut ja wohl kaum einer, oder? ;-)
> Alle 40-50 h wären dann 110  für den Service fällig.
> Da kann ich mir nach einem Sommer auch einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen. ;-)


jo genau. mein rp3 hat seit 06 keine wartung gesehen und funzt wie am ersten tag.


----------



## Somnus (30. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> soweit ich weiss ist die dann essig.



Tja Guido!
Dann haste wohl doch keine 2 Jahre Zeit! 
Oder machst du brav den Service? 
Mal Spaß beiseite. Ich baue das defekte Ding aus und schick's dem Rabe. Mal sehen was passiert.


----------



## xerto (30. September 2010)

Flooho schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab gestern mal nach den Bremsbelägen meiner RX geschaut und festgestellt dass sie fast runter sind. Wollte mir gerade neue bestellen, weis jetzt aber nicht ob ich organische oder gesinterte nehmen soll. Ich gehe davon aus dass die Originalen organische sind, aber haben die gesinterten einen Vorteil oder sind sie besser? Preislich macht es kaum keinen unterschied.
> 
> ...


Ich nehm immer die gesinterten. halten lang und bremsen gut.


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. September 2010)

buttzl schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich glaub hier gelesen zu haben das folgendes gerne mal vorkommt (Bolzen ist nach rechts rausgewandert aber zum Glück zuhause entdeckt), also hin&wieder mal ein Auge drauf halten
> Also Bolzen wieder reingeschraubt und die Sicherungsschraube angezogen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

das Horstlinklager liegt in den Kettenstreben, kurz vor den Ausfallenden. Das Hauptlager ist neben dem Tretlager, bleiben also nur noch die Umlenkhebelklemmschrauben für oben links auf dem Bild. Unten müssten dann die "Umlenkhebel Sitzstrebe" sein, oben rechts "Dämpferbefestigung Umlenkhebel".

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Somnus (30. September 2010)

Gerade mit Rabe telefoniert.
Die schicken einen neuen Dämpfer plus gratis muddy-board!
SUPER SERVICE nenne ich das mal!

Hoffentlich funktioniert der neue dann auch!


----------



## derAndre (30. September 2010)

Flooho schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hab gestern mal nach den Bremsbelägen meiner RX geschaut und festgestellt dass sie fast runter sind. Wollte mir gerade neue bestellen, weis jetzt aber nicht ob ich organische oder gesinterte nehmen soll. Ich gehe davon aus dass die Originalen organische sind, aber haben die gesinterten einen Vorteil oder sind sie besser? Preislich macht es kaum keinen unterschied.
> 
> ...



Meine Erfahrung mit gesinterten Belägen:
weniger Verschleiß am Bremsbelag, höherer Verschleiß an der Scheibe, resistenter gegen Hitze (kein oder kaum Fading)

Hier ist ein schöner Beitrag das diese Erfahrung ein wenig untermauert und erklärt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3161190&postcount=25 
Allerdings hatte ich mit der "The One" (gesinterte Beläge) nie Probleme mit Quietschen egal bei welchem Wetter. Meine Code (organische Beläge) die ich jetzt drauf hab quietscht dagegen beim geringsten Anzeichen von Feuchtigkeit. Dafür singen die Scheiben nicht oder zumindest deutlich weniger. Das war bei der "The One" der Hammer, bei bestimmten Geschwindigkeiten und oder Untergründen, klingelten die Dinger wie ein Glockenspiel.

Ich setzte jetzt wieder organische ein und tausche lieber drei mal im Jahr die Beläge als ein mal im Jahr die Scheiben. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl die Bremse ist etwas besser dosierbar. Stichwort Stoppy/Frontwheel Manual oder wie auch immer man das nennt, wenn man auf Vorderrad rollt.


----------



## buttzl (30. September 2010)

Hi,



NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das Hauptlager ist neben dem Tretlager, bleiben also nur noch die Umlenkhebelklemmschrauben für oben links auf dem Bild.



Die Klemmschraube ist hier nicht zu sehen, die ist auf der rechten Seite und kommt von oben, diese fixiert den Schraub-Bolzen der hier auf dem Bild fehlt. Ich glaub eher das der fehlende Bolzen das "Hauptlager" ist...?


----------



## buttzl (30. September 2010)

hier die Klemmschraube sichtbar


----------



## Somnus (30. September 2010)

Muss ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer ablassen bevor ich diesen ausbaue?
Gibt's sonst irgendetwas zu beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (30. September 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> ...Quitschen ... quitscht ...


ich geb auf. aber schreib das doch trotzdem mit "ie". es tut einfach in den augen weh.


----------



## derAndre (30. September 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ich geb auf. aber schreib das doch trotzdem mit "ie". es tut einfach in den augen weh.



OK ok is geändert...


----------



## Cortina (30. September 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Tja Guido!
> Dann haste wohl doch keine 2 Jahre Zeit!
> Oder machst du brav den Service?
> Mal Spaß beiseite. Ich baue das defekte Ding aus und schick's dem Rabe. Mal sehen was passiert.



Ich weiß bei FOX was von einem Serviceintervall von einem Jahr und da habe ich noch Zeit bis Juli 2011 aber ich denke ich werde das wie fatz halten, einfach weiterfahren, wenn er drei bis vier Jahre hält ist das OK und dann kostet mich ein neuer genau soviel wie mich der Service in vier Jahren gekostet hätte.

@Flooho original werden gesinterte eingesetzt.

@buttzl das Hauptlager ist definitiv unten am Tretlager, für den Bolzen den Du meinst gibst kein Drehmoment, reinschieben und mit der Klemmschraube 6nm sichern

@Somnus Luft raus geht einfacher beim Ausbau, ansonsten noch zu Beachten: Schrauben aufheben 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## messias (30. September 2010)

Ich muss das hier nochmal hoch holen.
Gibt es niemanden hier, der sein Stereo selbst aufgebaut hat und der mir sagen kann, wie der rote Knubbel im Bild am Ende des Umwerferzuges heißt, bzw. wo er ihn herbekommen hat? 



NaitsirhC schrieb:


>


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. September 2010)

buttzl schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Die Klemmschraube ist hier nicht zu sehen, die ist auf der rechten Seite und kommt von oben, diese fixiert den Schraub-Bolzen der hier auf dem Bild fehlt. Ich glaub eher das der fehlende Bolzen das "Hauptlager" ist...?





Cortina schrieb:


> @buttzl das Hauptlager ist definitiv unten am Tretlager, für den Bolzen den Du meinst gibst kein Drehmoment, reinschieben und mit der Klemmschraube 6nm sichern
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Yop, meinte die von Guido beschriebene Klemmschraube. 
Hab gesehen, du hast  blaue Zughüllen verbaut, kannst du vom Bike ein Gesamtbild reinstellen? Würde mich interessieren, wie es ausschaut.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## buttzl (30. September 2010)

Hi, Danke euch.

Das sind blaue Jagwire für die Schaltungen, schon vom Vorbesitzer dran. Ich wollt das Rad diese Tage putzen, dann mach ich ein Foto, da es grad total eingesaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (30. September 2010)

Hab noch ein paar Fragen an euch:

Beide Laufräder meines Stereos stehen nicht exakt in der Mitte des Rahmens/Gabel.
Sie sind etwa 2-3 mm außermittig zentriert.

Dann ist mir beim Ausbau des Dämpfers augefallen, das die beiden kleinen Umlenkhebel (die oeben am Dämpfer angeschraubt sind) nicht den gleichen Abstand zum Sitzrohr haben. Der Unterschied beträgt in etwa 1 - 1,5 mm.

Ist das bei euch auch so?
Muss da was unternommen werden, oder sind die Abweichungen vernachlässigbar?

Gruß


----------



## Unze77 (30. September 2010)

Hallo Somnus,
ich glaub nicht, daß das schon mal einer Nachgemessen hat 
Leg einfach mal die Schieblehre beiseite (nicht böse gemeint und nur ein Rat) und bau den neuen Dämpfer ein, wenn er da ist und dann fahr erst mal ein wenig. Du machst dich da nur selbst verrückt, wenn du alles bis auf den Millimeter genau haben willst. Mir is schon klar, daß das Bike ein wenig was gekostet hat und alles perfekt sein soll. Aber solche Tolleranzen sind drin und stören die Funktion in keinster Weise.


----------



## Somnus (30. September 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Hallo Somnus,
> ich glaub nicht, daß das schon mal einer Nachgemessen hat
> Leg einfach mal die Schieblehre beiseite (nicht böse gemeint und nur ein Rat) und bau den neuen Dämpfer ein, wenn er da ist und dann fahr erst mal ein wenig. Du machst dich da nur selbst verrückt, wenn du alles bis auf den Millimeter genau haben willst. Mir is schon klar, daß das Bike ein wenig was gekostet hat und alles perfekt sein soll. Aber solche Tolleranzen sind drin und stören die Funktion in keinster Weise.



Haste wahrscheinlich Recht! 
Mir ging es auch weniger um die Stellung der Umlenkhebel als um die Laufräder.
Mich stört's auch gar nicht.
Da die Reifen genug Platz zum Rahmen haben und nix schleift, kann das wohl so bleiben.
Wollte nur sicher gehen.

Trotzdem Danke.
*Schieblehre wegwerf*


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. September 2010)

Der Dämpfer sitzt nich ganz mittig (--> beim alten stereo noch viel krasser )
Dein rad is nich ganz mittig, weils nich ganz mittig zentriert is...musses aber auch nich bis auf den letzten millimeter sein  Dämpfer? Das is das einzige teil an meinem rad was keinen service gesehen hat und trotzdem anstandslos funzt..bei fox  is das so: wenn was is, schickstes hin. deine garantie erlischt eh nach nem jahr, danach musst du gegen cash verlängern...also schickst dus immer dann ein, wenn die gabel siffft, die absenkung nich geht, oder what ever. die sind dann meistens auch so kulant, dass sie einfach nen service für die 110 euro (oder was es mittlerweile is) machen und fertig.


----------



## jammerlappen (30. September 2010)

Mist, jetzt muss ich auch mit dem Wissen ein krummes Rad zu haben, klarkommen


----------



## fatz (1. Oktober 2010)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt muss ich auch mit dem Wissen ein krummes Rad zu haben, klarkommen


such dir n guten therapeuten. dann geht das schon.


----------



## Somnus (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo.

Jaja, ich hab's ja verstanden. ;-)

Noch mal wegen dem Dämpfer.
Was muss ich alles abbauen bzw. da behalten für den Neueinbau?

Muss ich auch den Bolzen und die beiden Alubuchsen unten entfernen?
Oder sind die beim neuen dabei?
DAs geht nämlich ohne Schraubstock nicht glaube ich.













Sorry für die besch.. Quali. Ist auf die schnelle mit dem handy gemacht.


----------



## Flooho (1. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Antworten. Jab mir mal ein paar organische bestellt. Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass die original verbauten auch organisch sind. Einfach vom aussehen her.


----------



## Eierheinz (1. Oktober 2010)

An Somnus:
Die Buchsen würde ich an deiner Stelle ausbauen, Rabe wird sicher nur den nackten Dämpfer liefern.

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem  07`er Stereo
http://www5.pic-upload.de/20.09.10/ekt2xf1ttgq9.jpg


----------



## Unze77 (1. Oktober 2010)

Jap, auf alle Fälle die Buchsen rausmachen. Das geht auch ohne Schraubstock. Die Schrauben behällst du auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (1. Oktober 2010)

Ok, die unteren kleinen Buchsen habe ich rausgehebelt.

Was ist mit dem Stift oben am Dämper?
Muss der auch raus?
Das Ding sitzt nämlich bombenfest!


----------



## Unze77 (1. Oktober 2010)

Du must nur die Buchsen (oben und unten) ausbauen und so schickst du ihn zurück:


----------



## Somnus (1. Oktober 2010)

Leichter gesagt als getan!
Der Stahlstift oben sitzt bomben fest!

Wie bekommt man den denn raus???

In deiner Darstellung fehlt die Stahlachse oben ja.

Danke.


----------



## Unze77 (1. Oktober 2010)

sorry, aber mir ist nicht klar von welchem Stahlstift bzw Stahlachse du sprichst. Bei mir gibts nur den Dämpfer so wie auf dem Bild, die Buchsen und die Schrauben mit denen die Dämpfer/Buchsen festgeschraubt sind.


----------



## federaldirt (1. Oktober 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmyzkmyP28U"]YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Somnus (1. Oktober 2010)

Na bei dir oben ist am Dämpfer eine offene Öse.
Bei mir steckt da eine Stahlachse drin.
Auf dieser Achse sind dann zu beiden Seiten hin die Alu-Distanzbuchsen aufgeschoben.
Die habe ich auch unten und oben entfernt, aber der Stahlstift geht nicht raus.
Schau mal auf den Bildern der vorigen Seite.
Oben in der Öse des Dämpfers ist eine Stahl-Hohlachse drinne.

Bei deinem nicht?


----------



## Somnus (1. Oktober 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


>



Diese Achse meine ich. Die Alubuchsen links und rechts sind schon runter, aber die Stahlachse will nicht raus.


----------



## Unze77 (1. Oktober 2010)

Die muß aber raus 
Geht ein wenig streng, weil die eingepresst wird. Hast einen Kunststoffhammer? Oder wenn nicht ein Stück Holz darauflegen und mit nem normalen Hammer austreiben.


----------



## buttzl (1. Oktober 2010)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hab gesehen, du hast  blaue Zughüllen verbaut, kannst du vom Bike ein Gesamtbild reinstellen? Würde mich interessieren, wie es ausschaut



Wegen der Größe als Link:
http://lh6.ggpht.com/_wmu06FBniBA/TKYP-RsGotI/AAAAAAAAIMo/XV0R1xXznDM/s1152/IMG_2646.JPG

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_wmu06FBniBA/TKYQRErd3oI/AAAAAAAAIM4/7Wbecb97u1E/s1152/IMG_2647.JPG

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (1. Oktober 2010)

Die Klingel rockt! Musste auch immer Wildschweine verscheuchen?


----------



## Somnus (2. Oktober 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Die muß aber raus
> Geht ein wenig streng, weil die eingepresst wird. Hast einen Kunststoffhammer? Oder wenn nicht ein Stück Holz darauflegen und mit nem normalen Hammer austreiben.



Musste sie zum Glück nicht! 

Rabe hat mir einen Dämpfer mit Achse und Buchsen geliefert.
Direkt fertig zum Einbau.
Einschrauben fertig! 

Stehen eigentlich auf der FOX-Seite irgendwo die Drehmomente mit denen die Schrauben angezogen werden müssen?
Zu fest darf's ja auch nicht sitzen denke ich mal.

Aber trotzdem danke @ Unze77 für die Anleitungen.
Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wie der Krempel auseinandergeht - für's nächste Mal! 

Gruß
Somnus


----------



## Unze77 (2. Oktober 2010)

Respekt, der Rabe kann scheinbar was. Würd ich meinem Händler hier nicht zutrauen 

Und jetz rauf auf den Hobel und mal die außermittigen Laufräder einfahren :-D


----------



## Cortina (2. Oktober 2010)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Respekt, der Rabe kann scheinbar was. Würd ich meinem Händler hier nicht zutrauen


Die Jungs vom Rabe sind Klasse, da gibts gar nichts 



Unze77 schrieb:


> Und jetz rauf auf den Hobel und mal die außermittigen Laufräder einfahren :-D


Genau Somnus, heut Abend wollen wir nichts mehr von schiefen LRS hören, das einzige was noch schief sein darf ist Dein Mundwinkel vom Grinsen 

Dremomente kuckst Du hier: 
http://www.cube.eu/service/bedienungsanleitungen/

Sting, Stereo, Fritzz, ab 2009

Dämpferbefestigung unten 12 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Dämpferbefestigung Umlenkhebel 10 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Hauptlager 15-18 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Horstlink Dual 8 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Umlenkhebel Sitzstrebe 8 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest
Umlenkhebel Klemmschrauben 6 Nm + Sicherung mit Loctite mittelfest

Grüße
Guido

Ach noch was heut Abend wollen wir Fotos sehen unter: Zeigt her eure Cubes!!!


----------



## Muehi (2. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

brauch mal euren Rat bezÃ¼glich meinem Stereo 2007... 

Meine Talas X bereitet mir in letzter Zeit mal wieder arge Sorgen. Einmal sinkt das Ding nach wenigen Kilometern auf die HÃ¤lfe des Federweges ein (vermutlich Luftverlust...), die Steifigkeit beim Bremsen lÃ¤sst zu wÃ¼nschen Ã¼brig, und bei den kommenden tiefen Temperaturen wird das Ding wohl wieder sehr bockig werden...

Hab das ganze gestern mit meinem HÃ¤ndler bequatscht. Der wÃ¼rde mir als Ersatz ne Talas RLC 2010er Modell mit 15mm Steckachse vorschlagen - fÃ¼r 750â¬. Ne neue Nabe vorne und umspeichen wÃ¼rde natÃ¼rlich nochmal dazukommen. 

Was wÃ¼rdet ihr machen? "Lohnt" sich der Umstieg - wÃ¼rde 2cm mehr Federweg bedeuten (etwas hÃ¶here Front, hab ich nichts dagegen), mehr Steifigkeit durch Steckachse (merkt man das deutlich?) und kein X-System mehr (im Sommer top, im Winter flop...).

Das gemeine ist ja eigentlich, dass ich fÃ¼r 1750â¬ bereits nen Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 mit der gleichen Gabel bekomme... Also im Vergleich nen Tausender drauflegen


----------



## Master | Torben (2. Oktober 2010)

2010er Rock Shox Revelation wÃ¤re da doch was. Steckachse oder Schnellspanner und wesentlich gÃ¼nstiger als 750â¬!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (2. Oktober 2010)

Oder ne neue Sektor mit Stahlfeder (is eh geiler) für 295.


----------



## PeterR (2. Oktober 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Stehen eigentlich auf der FOX-Seite irgendwo die Drehmomente mit denen die Schrauben angezogen werden müssen?
> Zu fest darf's ja auch nicht sitzen denke ich mal.





Hallo!

Laut Cube unten 12 Nm, oben 10 Nm, jeweils mit Schraubensicherung (Loctite o.ä.)

Aber bevor Du verschraubst überprüf' sicherheitshalber das mal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=485773

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Oktober 2010)

Muehi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> brauch mal euren Rat bezüglich meinem Stereo 2007...
> 
> ...



Du merkst  ne steckachse. aber sag doch erstmal was du mit dem rad anstellst?! (und ob das mit dem umspeichen sinn macht...wenns nicht grad ein guter lrs is, is auch fraglich.


----------



## fatz (2. Oktober 2010)

@Muehi
1. wenn du  ned 10 linke daumen hast brauchst du keinen hanedler um eine neue gabel einzubauen.
2. fox waer mir zu teuer. und neu muss das ding auch nicht zwingend sein. ich hab meine gebrauchte
lyrik samt neues vorderrad (umspeichen lohnt meist nicht) bei meinem haendler, wenn ich's richtig im 
kopf hab, 350 bezahlt. die gabel war aus seinem zweitrad, das vorderrad war neu in vernuenftiger quali. 
der typ schraub halt eine ganze menge um und hat immer ein paar teile rumliegen.

aber wie der andi schon schreibt, was faehrst du so?


----------



## Muehi (3. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @Muehi
> 1. wenn du  ned 10 linke daumen hast brauchst du keinen hanedler um eine neue gabel einzubauen.


Kam das so rüber? Solltes nicht, ne Gabel wechseln ist nun wirklich das kleinste Problem - und wär auch nicht das erste Mal... Den Händler brauch ich nur zum Erwerb der Gabel 



> aber wie der andi schon schreibt, was faehrst du so?



S1 bis leichtes S2 so ausm Bauch raus. Also nix wildes, dafür mit nem Kampfgewicht um die 100kg.

Zum Umspeichen: LRS ist immer noch der originale XRC180. Macht aber überhaupt keine Probleme, und ist nicht zum kaputtkriegen. Ob umspeichen oder komplett neues Laufrad kann ich immer noch entscheiden, wenn die Gabelsache geklärt ist...


----------



## Somnus (3. Oktober 2010)

So, leider etwas verspätet, aber hier nun die erste Dienstfahrt meines Stereo.









Ist alles noch in der Serienausstattung.
Ein paar Teile werde ich in Kürze verändern.

Und du hattest Recht Cortina: das Grinsen war nicht weg zubekommen.
Da wo ich auf meiner Lieblingsstrecke bei meinem alten Reaction in Panik zur Bremse gegriffen habe, kann ich nun locker durchrollen. Und die Bremsen verrichten auch absolut klaglos ihren Dienst.
Einfach geil!!!

Morgen steht die nächste Tour an....


----------



## Cortina (3. Oktober 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Und du hattest Recht Cortina: das Grinsen war nicht weg zubekommen.


Yeahhh na endlich, also zahlst Du das Bier 

Glückwunsch 

Guido


----------



## fatz (4. Oktober 2010)

Muehi schrieb:


> Kam das so rüber? Solltes nicht, ne Gabel wechseln ist nun wirklich das kleinste Problem - und wär auch nicht das erste Mal... Den Händler brauch ich nur zum Erwerb der Gabel


nicht mal das....
hab meine nur deshalb beim haendler gekauft, weil die da grad guenstig herging.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. Oktober 2010)

"S1 bis leichtes S2 so ausm Bauch raus. Also nix wildes, dafür mit nem Kampfgewicht um die 100kg."

Bei dem Einsatzzweck und dem "Mensch im Sattel" ne anständige 20er Steckachse.
 Macht sich sehr positiv bemerkbar, als noch minimal"grösserer" Mensch tu ichs nicht mehr ohne.

Ich überleg schon ne 100er Reba mit 20er Maxle fürs CC Hardtail, die Magura und die Zocchis, die hier noch rumfliegen, flexen alle zu stark.

Ob Luft oder Stahlfeder musst selbst wissen, Vor und Nachteile sind ja bekannt, Absenkung ist Pflicht für die steile Stellen, die ich sonst nich hochkomm.


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Oktober 2010)

nutzt irgendwer die Absenkung wirklich? Ich nich und hier

sieht jemand das genauso...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (5. Oktober 2010)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> nutzt irgendwer die Absenkung wirklich? Ich nich und


ich schon und zwar sehr ausgiebig. weil erstens ist die lyrik sonst doch etwas lang fuer ein
stereo und zweitens krieg ich einfach kreuzweh, wenn ich steil bergauf fahr, weil mir das 
das becken nach hinten kippt.


> hier
> 
> sieht jemand das genauso...


sorry, das mag der persoenliche geschmack dieses herrn sein (und als solchen
akzeptiere ich ihn) aber logik find ich darin wenig. ich hab jetzt allerdings keinen bock
so sachen wie "in den berg reintreten" physikalisch zu zerpfluecken.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Oktober 2010)

ach an manchen wegen ists halt angenehmer. die letzte zeit bin ich eigtl. nur ohne gefahren; aber auch nuur weil ich die rampen auswendig kenne und mich drauf einstelle. wenn ich z.b. wieder in freibuurg bin unds lange sehr steil hochgeht, dann is ne absenkung schon von vorteil. allein deshalb, weil du nicht die ganze zeit auf der sattelspitze sitzen musst, damit dein vorderrad unten bleibt! stereo+lange gabel + steiler anstieg = vorderrad schnell in der luft...insofern.


----------



## Muehi (5. Oktober 2010)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> nutzt irgendwer die Absenkung wirklich? [...]



Bei richtig steilen Stückeln immer wieder gerne. Aber nur wenn die Absenkung mit einem Handgriff geht, wie bei meinem Talas II halt. U-Turn etc. ist eher nichts für mich, da verzichte ich auf die Absenkung lieber komplett. Muss ich halt mehr auf die Sattelspitze...


Federgabelthema: RS Sektor RL klingt mal gar nicht so schlecht. Kann jemand ne Fox Talas X gebrauchen?


----------



## messias (6. Oktober 2010)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> nutzt irgendwer die Absenkung wirklich? Ich nich und hier
> 
> sieht jemand das genauso...



Also da bin ich bei Fatz, der Beitrag ist für mich ziemlicher Humbug.
Dass ne Variogabel komplexer und damit fehleranfälliger ist, das leuchtet mir ja ein, aber mit dem Argument müsste er eigentlich n starres Fixie fahren.
Aber der Käse mit der Radlastverteilung und dem Mehr an Kraftaufwand scheint ihm irgendwie in einer bierseligen Stunde gekommen zu sein. Ob ich jetzt die Front absenke oder das Heck anhebe (bzw. nicht einsacken lasse) ist doch für die Radlastverteilung ziemlich schnuppe.

Und das Gerede mit dem unterschiedlichen Druck in Dämpfer und Gabel bei Auf- und Abfahrt kann man vielleicht grad noch in den Alpen bringen, wobei ich selbst da die Leute sehen möchte, die dann ständig an ihren Gabeln und Dämpfern rumpumpen. Aber spätestens im Mittelgebirge, wo es alle naselang hoch und runtergeht, ist das völlig unpraktikabel.
Zudem sollte man bedenken, dass der Mann ein Vertrider/Bikebergsteiger ist, wenn's steil wird, dann trägt er sein Rad sowieso.

Ich jedenfalls bin an steilen Rampen auch froh über meine Talas Gabel.


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, Punkt für Euch. Wenn meine Gabel länger wär, könnt schon sein, dass ich Bergauf etwas absenken wolllen würde. Und den Druck zu ändern, naja.
Allerdings kenne ich das Gefühl, in den Berg reinzutreten. Mag sein, dass es physikalisch kein Rieseneffekt ist, für den Kopf reicht es aber schon.
Und mein Stereo hat bei 150mm Federweg kaum mal das Bedürftnis die Nase zu heben. 

Gruß


----------



## fatz (6. Oktober 2010)

messias schrieb:


> Dass ne Variogabel komplexer und damit fehleranfälliger ist, das leichtet mir ja ein


schon mal eine u-turn-feder rausgeschraubt? simpler geht nicht. auch nicht,
wenn du die feder einfach anschraubst.


> Und das Gerede mit dem unterschiedlichen Druck in Dämpfer und Gabel bei Auf- und Abfahrt kann man vielleicht grad noch in den Alpen bringen


vergiss es einfach. das macht keiner.

zu dem artikel: 
alkoholeinfluss wuerd da einiges erklaeren. mir als physiker stehen da bei 
einigen thesen nur die haare auf.


----------



## fatz (6. Oktober 2010)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Allerdings kenne ich das Gefühl, in den Berg reinzutreten. Mag sein, dass es physikalisch kein Rieseneffekt ist, für den Kopf reicht es aber schon.


nach 10minuten ist das weg. das ist nur der kopf. physikalisch musst du einfach
rauftreten, egal wie du aufm bock hockst. das sollte sogar abgesenkt leichter
gehen, weil die ergonomie dann stimmt. dein hirn denkt bei abgesenkter gabel
halt, dass es "abwaerts" geht. deshalt geht's gefuehlt schwerer. ist aber nicht so
und nach n paar minuten hat sich das kopf drauf eingestellt und es passt wieder
alles.


----------



## Eierheinz (6. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Ich fahre in meinem Stereo die 160`er Durolux, mit dem Hebel am Lenker kann ich sie um 4 Zentimeter absenken bzw ausfahren.
Allerdings brauche ich hier in meiner Region die Absenkfunktion kaum, oder nur an wirklich steilen Rampen.
Aus meiner Sicht hat das Stereo selbst mit einer langhubigen Gabel, hervorragendes Kletterpotential.


----------



## arminiusf (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich nutze die Absenkung sehr oft. Prinzipiell habe ich die Gabel zu Beginn jeder Tour abgesenkt. Mir kommt es einfach viel angenehmer und leichter vor, so den Berg hochzufahren. Vermutlich ist viel Einbildung dabei, aber für mich macht das schon viel aus! Wenn es während einer Tour zig Zwischenanstiege gibt, dann schalte ich nicht immer um, sondern lassen die Gabel zum Teil in der Mittelstellung. Ein Kompromiss also...

Das Umstellen dauert ja nur ein, zwei Sekunden. Da ich vor längeren Abfahrten den Sattel generell runterstelle (und danach eben wieder hoch), spielt das auch keine Rolle mehr. Ich bin ja schließlich nicht auf der Flucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

hatte im AMS eine U-Turn die ich zwar auch genutzt habe, die aber in meinen Augen mit einer Absenkung von 120mm - 90mm nicht ganz so viel gebracht hat.

Das am Rad drehen hat generft auch wenn ich es schon wegen einer anderen Sache gewohnt bin 
Siehe auch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7612042&postcount=1869 
und hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7612085&postcount=1870

Jetzt am Stereo mit der Talas muß ich ehrlich sagen, is ne feine Sache und den Unterschied zwischen 150mm und 110mm am Stereo merkt man schon.
Außerdem geht es während der Fahrt mit zwei Klicks.
Dass das Stereo fast besser klettert als das AMS hat mich schon gewundert und an steilen Rampen ist die Absenkung schon ganz nett.
Ich möchte jedenfalls nicht mehr drauf verzichten.

Den Artikel finde ich ganz amüsant zu lesen und hacks ab unter dem Kapitel Unterhaltung. 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## slmslvn (6. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe Die RS Revalation und muss sagen das es zwar nervig ist das geschraube, aber wenn ich weiss das es lange und vorallem schwierig bergauf geht, bringt mir das sehr viel. Manchen Anstieg schaffe ich ohne abgesenkte Gabel nicht/kaum und mit gehts wesentlich besser! Das Vorderrad bietet einfach mehr Führung und fährt auch da lang wo ich hinlenke und rutscht nicht ständig rum, weil es kurz vorm abheben ist.
Aber wenn das Geld vorhanden ist, besorg dir ne Talas, das Kurbeln ist doch arg nervig..


----------



## Oli01 (6. Oktober 2010)

Mensch - die Absenkung der Talas von 150 auf 110mm ist 'fast' das Beste am ganzen Stereo!

Zumindest war es eine riesen Sache, was mich auf ner Tour im Frühjahr nach dem Umstieg vom HT auf das Stereo so richtig fasziniert hat. Ich bin im Frühjahr (also in einem noch miesen Trainingszustand) mit dem Stereo (abgesenkt) Anstiege hochgekommen, welche ich früher mit dem HT kaum in Spätsommer/Herbst (also besser in 'Fahrrad'-Form) hochgekommen bin. Liegt einfach an der besseren Geometrie. Ich habe durch mein Gewicht (124kg) und Größe (186cm bei 89cm Schrittmaß) halt wenns steiler wird viel mehr Gewicht über und etwas hinter dem Fahrrad. Mit jedem Prozent Anstiegswinkel neigt das Bike dann mehr dazu vorne abzuheben. Mit der absenkbaren Talas geht im Grunde 2-4% mehr an Anstieg, als mit dem alten HT.

Ich meine mal, es kommt auch auf das Fahrergewicht und die Gesamtgeometrie an. Bei mir ists genial - genau auf dieses Detail möcht ich nicht mehr verzichten.

Lange Anstiege von ~18..21% sind, wenn der Gripp es zuläßt, nun keine Herausforderung mehr (ok, die Pumpe und der Kreislauf müssen mitspielen).

PS: Dieses Gefühl in den Berg reinzutreten hab ich dabei nicht, denn ich senke nur bei wirklich steilen Stücken ab, bei welchen ich ansonsten Probleme mit dem leichten Vorderrad bekäme. Mit abgesenkter Gabel auf der Geraden (also bevor es steil wird) hab ich aber schon so ein Gefühl, dass es schwer zu Treten sei. Aber das mag vielleicht im Kopf sein, oder könnte es bei Absenkung zu einem Verwinden des Rahmens/Achsen kommen??? Keine Ahnung, aber es fühlt sich auf der Geraden wirklich schwer an. Das Gefühl verschwindet aber an der Steigung dann komplett... bis es oben wieder flacher wird.


----------



## arminiusf (6. Oktober 2010)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Lange Anstiege von ~18..21° sind, wenn der Gripp es zuläßt, nun keine Herausforderung mehr (ok, die Pumpe und der Kreislauf müssen mitspielen).



Du meinst %, oder? Nicht °?!


----------



## Oli01 (6. Oktober 2010)

Ja: %


----------



## derAndre (6. Oktober 2010)

Das Gefühl des in den Berg hineintreten, tritt nur dann auf, wenn man die Gabel zu weit abgesenkt hat. Man muss halt nicht immer gleich auf 100mm gehen. In den meisten Fällen reichen mir 120mm. (man merkt ich bin Talas user). Ich benutze es die Absenkung ständig. Die Geometrie verändert sich positiv und es erleichtert das rauf fahren erheblich. Mit der "Vario"-Sattelstütze, die ich leider immer noch nicht habe , hier im Hügelland, mit die wichtigsten Features an dem Bike. In den Alpen und sonstigen Hochgebirgen, mit 1000-2000 hm rauf wie runter am Stück, reichen ein Spanngurt und ne normale Sattelstütze wahrscheinlich völlig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ihr Stereofachleute, 

möchte meiner Frau ein Stereo zulegen, die liegt blöderweise aber genau zwischen 18 und 20 Zoll, ist 178cm gross und hat eine Schrittlänge von 84cm. Fährt gerne technische Sachen und wird darin immer besser. Da wäre es doch besser, auf die Rahmengrösse von 18 Zoll zu gehen, oder?
Könnt ihr mir da eure Erfahrungswerte mitteilen?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## Oli01 (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei überwiegend techn. Downhilleinsatz (Trails, viel bergab) den kleineren Rahmen, bei überwiegend tourenlastigen Einsatz (auf Waldautobahnen) den größeren Rahmen, wenn man zw. den Größen sitzt. Zudem kommen noch persönliche Vorlieben ins Spiel. Ich hab mich für den größeren Rahmen (22°) entschieden und bereue nichts.

Bei einem nicht ganz so billigen Fahrrad würde ich wenigstens eine Probesitzung mit kleiner Ausfahrt mit beiden Größen machen. Als Überraschung kannst es dann aber vergessen, denn das sollte Deine Frau schon machen...


----------



## derAndre (6. Oktober 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Stereofachleute,
> 
> möchte meiner Frau ein Stereo zulegen, die liegt blöderweise aber genau zwischen 18 und 20 Zoll, ist 178cm gross und hat eine Schrittlänge von 84cm. Fährt gerne technische Sachen und wird darin immer besser. Da wäre es doch besser, auf die Rahmengrösse von 18 Zoll zu gehen, oder?
> Könnt ihr mir da eure Erfahrungswerte mitteilen?
> Danke schon mal.



Ich bin 184 mit 84 Schrittlänge und fahre ein 18". Passt perfekt. Sogar ein kürzerer Vorbau ist kein Problem.


----------



## buttzl (6. Oktober 2010)

Auch 1,84m und lange Beine, mit 20". Rate zu 18" da ich an technischen Stellen manchmal gefühlt lieber ein 18er hätte da wendiger. Beim schnellen absteigen Richtung Oberrohr ist mir das 18er aber zu hoch "im Schritt".
Gruss


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Oktober 2010)

eben. deine frau is definittiv nich zwischendrin! und schon gar nich zw. 18 und 20... 18" bitte und nix anderes


----------



## JDEM (6. Oktober 2010)

18" und gut, vorallem ist die Oberrohrlänge 10mal wichtiger als die Sitzrohrlänge, anatomisch haben Frauen in d. Regel auch nen kürzeren Oberkörper.


----------



## slmslvn (6. Oktober 2010)

Aber schon n WLS oder?


----------



## Vincy (6. Oktober 2010)

Das Stereo WLS gibt es nur mit 15" oder 17". 
http://www.cube.eu/wls/wls-hpa/stereo-wls/


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Oktober 2010)

Danke, jetzt langt es wieder.
Ihr könnt euch wieder der Absenkung widmen, die ich übrigens auch immer nutze.
Aber bei 196cm steigt das Vorderrad auch leichter.
Das Stereo wird in 18 Zoll bestellt.


----------



## baumannma (6. Oktober 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Stereofachleute,
> 
> möchte meiner Frau ein Stereo zulegen, die liegt blöderweise aber genau zwischen 18 und 20 Zoll, ist 178cm gross und hat eine Schrittlänge von 84cm. Fährt gerne technische Sachen und wird darin immer besser. Da wäre es doch besser, auf die Rahmengrösse von 18 Zoll zu gehen, oder?
> Könnt ihr mir da eure Erfahrungswerte mitteilen?
> Danke schon mal.


 
freundin 1.83, auch lange beine  fährt das 18", passt meiner meinung nach ganz gut, vor allem im technischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThunderRoad (6. Oktober 2010)

Die Absenkung ist schon praktisch:
1. Aufm Montageständer. Ich kann das Vorderrad bei meinem Ständer nämlich nur in abgesenkter Position fixieren (ist ein ziemlich seltsamer LIDL-Ständer)

2. Im Auto -> Bike wird kleiner 

Beim Biken selbst ist mir das U-Turn-System mit seiner Kurbelei zu fummelig. Hätte ich eine Talas, würde ich es wahrscheinlich öfter mal nutzen auch für kürzere Strecken. Aber mit U-Turn muss man vorher schon wissen, daß es länger und steil bergauf geht, sonst nützt das gar nichts.

Durch den flachen Sitzwinkel hängt es beim Stereo extrem davon ab, wie weit man die Sattelstütze rauszieht, ob es gut klettert oder nicht. Den Sattel 1cm weiter nach vorne geschoben hat eine deutlich spürbare Auswirkung aufs Aufbäumen.

Auf "normalen" Anstiegen (3km/300hm/Waldweg als Größenordnung) versuch ich mittlerweile, eine möglichst aufrechte Position einzunehmen (eher vorne auf dem Sattel, Arme praktisch durchgestreckt) - wie aufm Hollandrad. Das ist nicht effektiv, aber in normaler Position oder gar abgesenkt verkrampft sich meine Rückenmuskulatur ziemlich stark (kommt nicht vom Biken, bin anderweitig vorgeschädigt).

Morgen montier ich übrigends einen Satz 2.4er Mountain Kings Supersonic(!) aufs Stereo - no risk, no fun . Die Gründe dafür sind zwar etwas seltsam (normalerweise halte ich Abstand zu Leichtbau-Kram), aber immerhin hab ich welche


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Oktober 2010)

> Gründe dafür sind zwar etwas seltsam (normalerweise halte ich Abstand zu Leichtbau-Kram), aber immerhin hab ich welche


Alter, wie man A-s-hlö-her neugierig macht, sagste uns morgen oder wie jetzt?


----------



## ThunderRoad (6. Oktober 2010)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Alter, wie man A-s-hlö-her neugierig macht, sagste uns morgen oder wie jetzt?



So ähnlich wars gedacht . Aber jetzt hau ich halt heute schon in die Tasten und lege Euch meinen Vorgang der Entscheidungsfindung dar:

1. Keine Lust mehr auf Fat Albert. Im Neuzustand absolut OK, nach ein paar Hundert Kilometern (bzw. wenn das Triple Nano Zeug weg ist) geht der Grip am Hinterrad gegen null, v.a. bei Nässe auf Steinen etc. Hab mich deshalb dieses Jahr schon zwei Mal überraschend und überflüssigerweise auf den Boden gelegt

2. Black Chili von Conti solls werden. Eine einzelne Gummimischung, die man bis zum Ende fahren kann. Und wenn man der Meinung im Forum glauben darf, eine sehr gute Mischung.

3. Conti hat gerade neue Rubber Queens und Mountain Kings präsentiert. RQ 2.4 vorne und MK 2.4 Protection hinten wäre meine Wahl. Gibts nur leider noch nicht zu kaufen und v.a. die RQ ist sauteuer.

4. Der alte MK mit Black Chili wird grad recht günstig angeboten (Prot./Supersonic ab ca. 25). Der alte Protection hat aber eine Naturgummi-Seitenwand. Ich bin kein Design-Fetischist, aber das geht echt gar nicht. Da steh ich lieber mal im Wald und wechsel nen Schlauch am schwarzen Supersonic. Davon abgesehen: mittlerweile >4000km ohne Plattfuß  (zugegebenermaßen größtenteils mit verschiedenen Alberts).

Als Notbehelf hab ich im Moment 2.4er MK als Billig-Drahtversion ohne BC etc. wieder rausgekramt. Der Grip ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, nur das Rollverhalten mit der Billigmischung ist eine einzige Katastrophe (Vibrationen bis in Sattel/Pedal etc.).


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, ich kann Dir soweit folgen, als dass ich von Black Chili überzeugt bin und (als Nobbi Nic fahrer => kann ich nix für) erstaunt bin wo die Alberts rutschen...


BTW: wer issn alles mit Milch unterwegs? Ich bin nachm selbstgeheilten 4mm Schnitt vollends überzeugt und: geht das mit den Contischluppn?


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Oktober 2010)

du kannst mit jedem reifen und jeder felge theoretisch mit milch fragen. drag doch unsren spezi..fatz: erzähl deinen 24 zoll schlauch zum 100ersten mal

das "triple nano zeugs" kann sich nicht abnutzen, aber egal. ich halt von conti nix (bis auf die rubber queen und rennrad gp4000s). bleib beim nobby oder beim fa.. (jaja, ich bin intollerant..)


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (6. Oktober 2010)

Bin mit Fat Albert sehr zufrieden, wobei ich nicht sehr viele Reifen kenne. Pannensicherheit 100% besser, als alle Vorgängerreifen. Gripp: ordentlich. Rollwiederstand auf Trails: Egal, auf Strasse nichts umwerfendes (komme nicht mal richtig im Windschatten einem Nic hinterher, auf Asphalt - aber das ist ja auch eher selten)
Abnutzung: Hinterreifen war nach 1400km platt, vorn noch oki.


----------



## ThunderRoad (6. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> das "triple nano zeugs" kann sich nicht abnutzen, aber egal.



Na das wär ja mal ein Wunderreifen 

Meine Erfahrung nach zwei Sätzen FA Evo: Nach 600km hat er keinen Verschleiß mehr (außer Sägezahn-Effekt), rollt saugut und hat leider auch null Grip. Ungefähr so, als wäre er schon 10 Jahre in der Sonne gelegen. Und das läßt sich nun mal wunderbar damit erklären, daß die oberste Gummischicht abgefahren ist und darunter die harte, schnelle Mischung zum Vorschein kommt.
Ob Conti besser ist, weiß ich nicht (wenn nach 600km der ganze Reifen ein Slick ist, bringts auch nix), aber einen Versuch wars mir wert. Für zwei Reifen der neuen Generation hätt ich aber wahrscheinlich das doppelte hingelegt und hätte noch warten müssen.
Von der Milchpanscherei halte ich nichts, 4000km ohne Platten zeigen, daß es auch ohne geht. Aber vielleicht muß ich in Zukunft mit den Leichtschlappen ja umdenken


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Oktober 2010)

> ...4000km ohne Platten zeigen, daß es auch ohne geht...



So ne Quote hatte ich auch und dann auf einer Tour vier Platten. In Zahlen: 4 und dabei war auch Bergauf auf Forststrasse. Mal abgesehen davon, dass sowas nervt, ist mir ein plötzlicher Luftverlust auch sicherheitsrelevant.

Und seit nem schönen Schnitt im Mantel bin ich vollends überzeugt


----------



## wildkater (7. Oktober 2010)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> So ne Quote hatte ich auch und dann auf einer Tour vier Platten. In Zahlen: 4 und dabei war auch Bergauf auf Forststrasse.


Hatte ich auch mal. Mantel wechseln und Ruhe war. Sind Deine Reifen evtl. schon etwas abgefahren/älter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arminiusf (7. Oktober 2010)

Mal eine Frage von einem Laien, was die Milch angeht:

Damit ist Latexmilch gemeint, oder? Und die kommt wohin? Und funzt das auch bei heißen/kalten Temperaturen?

Bzgl. des Fat Albert geht's mir ähnlich. Am Anfang total begeistert davon. Mittlerweile zeigt der Hinterreifen schon Verschleiss, d.h. die Stollen sind kleiner als am Anfang  Und an einigen Wurzeln/Steinen rutsche ich mittlerweile weg, obwohl ich anfangs ohne Probleme drüberfahren konnte. Hatte es erst auf die kalten Temperaturen geschoben, aber das scheint es nicht zu sein. Luftdruck ist bei mir immer zw. 2,1 und 2,3 bar...

Gruß


----------



## CJee83 (7. Oktober 2010)

Hab die letzten Seiten zum Thema neue Gabel verfolgt. Ich habe mir jetzt für mein 2007er Stereo mit aktuell 130mm vo+hi, eine Rock Shox Sektor RL 110-150mm U-turn bestellt, das  ganze mit 20mm Steckachse. 
Da ich noch den XRC 180 LRS fahre, kommt als Ersatz ein Mavic Crossline rein. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich das Fahrverhalten ändert, insbesondere mit der Gabel.

Ich denke, das is n gutes und günstiges Upgrade.


----------



## messias (7. Oktober 2010)

Da bin ich sehr gespannt auf deine Erfahrungen, die Sektor hab ich nämlich auch schon länger aufm Kieker.


----------



## fatz (8. Oktober 2010)

arminiusf schrieb:


> Damit ist Latexmilch gemeint, oder? Und die kommt wohin? Und funzt das auch bei heißen/kalten Temperaturen?


1. ja
2. in den mantel
3. gut
hab das irgendwo mal beschrieben, wie man das ganze ohne die sauteuren tubelesskits bauen kann. ich fahr nimmer mit schlauch.




CJee83 schrieb:


> Hab ... eine Rock Shox Sektor RL 110-150mm U-turn bestellt...
> Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich das Fahrverhalten ändert, insbesondere mit der Gabel.


du wirst staunen. die lyrik war fuer mich sowas wie eine erleuchtung


----------



## arminiusf (8. Oktober 2010)

Ahso, cool.

Also sowas in der Richtung http://stumpjumper-forum.de/doc/schlauchlosselbstgebaut.pdf

Muss mich mal einlesen, ob sich das beim nächsten Reifenwechsel lohnen würde... Momentan bin ich noch pannenfrei


----------



## fatz (8. Oktober 2010)

bissl kurz aber soweit ok die beschreibung. fuer's dichtband selber schnibbeln musst n 24er
schlauch nehmen. als felgenband nehm ich immer die klebebaender von frm oder notubes.
die sind recht leicht. muss mal probieren, ob man eine felge auch mit einem breiten weichen
klebeband statt des gummibandes dicht kriegt. die frm/notubes-felgenbaender sind leider viel
zu schmal um eine normale felge allein damit dicht zu kriegen. das dichtende band muss auf 
alle faelle seitlich soweit raufgehen, dass der mantel es noch gegen die felgenflanke drueckt. 
sonst wird's nicht dicht.

achja zum thema durchschlag. wenn's richtig rummst kriegt ein fetter albert auch ohne schlauch 
n durchschlag. allerdings nur an der flanke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firstkiller (8. Oktober 2010)

Ok ich bin jetzt etwas faul alles was hier steht zu lesen deswegen mal die Frage, gibt es irgendwas auf das ich besonders achten muss bei meinem Stereo ? 
Hab es erst seit 3 Tagen ! Ist ein Stereo RX von diesem Jahr


----------



## arminiusf (8. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> achja zum thema durchschlag. wenn's richtig rummst kriegt ein fetter albert auch ohne schlauch
> n durchschlag. allerdings nur an der flanke.



Da ich bisher noch keinerlei Probleme mit Schläuchen hatte, überlege ich mir die Sauerei nochmal. Obwohl ich nicht mehr als 2,5 bar fahre (idR weniger) hatte ich noch keinen einzigen Platten... Ein Mitfahrer ist demletzt über einen im Laub liegenden Stein gebrettert, dass er fast abgehoben ist und das war der erste Platten seit sehr langer Zeit bei uns in der Gruppe...

Danke trotzdem für die Erklärungen, hab es mir in die Favoriten gepackt!


----------



## derAndre (8. Oktober 2010)

Firstkiller schrieb:


> Ok ich bin jetzt etwas faul alles was hier steht zu lesen deswegen mal die Frage, gibt es irgendwas auf das ich besonders achten muss bei meinem Stereo ?
> Hab es erst seit 3 Tagen ! Ist ein Stereo RX von diesem Jahr



Das wichtigste ist: Du musst fahren, fahren und fahren. Alles andere ergibt sich


----------



## wildkater (8. Oktober 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> 1. Keine Lust mehr auf Fat Albert. Im Neuzustand absolut OK, nach ein paar Hundert Kilometern (bzw. wenn das Triple Nano Zeug weg ist) geht der Grip am Hinterrad gegen null, v.a. bei Nässe auf Steinen etc.


Bin eigtl. erklärter FA-Fan, würde allerdings auch mal gerne was anderes probieren.



ThunderRoad schrieb:


> 3. Conti hat gerade neue Rubber Queens und Mountain Kings präsentiert. RQ 2.4 vorne und MK 2.4 Protection hinten wäre meine Wahl. Gibts nur leider noch nicht zu kaufen und v.a. die RQ ist sauteuer.


Gibt's beim großen englischen Versender zu kaufen ("Kettenreaktionsräder"), so um die 50 
*A B E R:* passen den die RQ vorne in den Rahmen??


----------



## xerto (8. Oktober 2010)

Habe ein kleines Problem und vielleicht hatte schon jemand das Gleiche oder aber eine Lösung für mich:

An meiner VR Bremse ORO K18 hat sich der Mitnahmestift verabschiedet.
Man kann an der Bremse mit diesem Gewinde die Hebelweite einstellen. Dieses Gewinde rutscht durch, so dass der Hebel nicht mehr auf den Geber für das Hydrauliköl drückt und keinerlei Bremswirkung zu erzeugen ist.

Was ist den das fürn Scheiss?

Ne Bremse die nicht bremst. Kann man das reparieren oder muss ich die komplette Bremse in den Mülleimer werfen?

Habt Ihr so was schon einmal gehabt?


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Oktober 2010)

hebel neu, falls es das gewinde ist. wenns die "schraube is" dann die halt neu..


----------



## xerto (8. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hebel neu, falls es das gewinde ist. wenns die "schraube is" dann die halt neu..



Kann man das Einzel kaufen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Oktober 2010)

jup

hebel glaub ich 45,- vk und das andere teil hab ich nich im kopf. aber ich denke es is eher das gewinde im hebel.

Haha...stoooopp. Mir fällt grad auf was fürn denkfehler ich grad gemacht hab. Und zwar is das gewinde im hebel ja in dieser "box". und diese box gibts glaub ich auch einzeln.


----------



## icube (10. Oktober 2010)

Morgen, ich könnte meine talas verkaufen und würd sie evtl gegen ne dt swiss exm 150 tauschen was haltet ihr davon? auch von der farbkombi isn weißes 09 stereo mit der weißen dt swiss.... 

____________
gruß icube


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich halt von dt gabeln recht viel. bin im cc bereich schon gefahren... Da sie dieses jahr alles "selbst" herstellen, und einiges verbessert haben (unter anderem die ständige unterdämpfung mit dem standartöl, das mein größter kritikpunkt war) denk ich is das mal ne echte alternative zu den anderne 0815 gabeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (10. Oktober 2010)

Geh ich richtig in der Annahme: Die is kaputt?! Hat *pöff* gemacht...

Dritter Monat, dritter Werkstattbesuch


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Oktober 2010)

die dichtung/buchse is das kleinere problem..seh ich richtig dass das tauchrohr ganz verkratzt is? denn das würde heissen, dass dreck in der dichtung war und das sie so an und für sich relativ "kaputt" wäre..


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Oktober 2010)

nee, der einwandfreie Lack reflektierte wohl nur  allerdings ist der Schaumstoffring etwas staubig. Muss der Ring getauscht werden? Und wieso poppt der überhaupt raus? Btw. is aufm Feldweg gewesen...


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (10. Oktober 2010)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> nee, der einwandfreie Lack reflektierte wohl nur  allerdings ist der Schaumstoffring etwas staubig. Muss der Ring getauscht werden? Und wieso poppt der überhaupt raus? Btw. is aufm Feldweg gewesen...



Dieses sind eigentlich Anzeichen, dass die Dichtung aus einer der Luftkammer defekt ist und die Luft in die Tauchrohre entweicht. Der Druck ist dann irgendwann so groß, dass der Abstreifring rausgedrückt wird. Werkstatt!!

MMN


----------



## fatz (10. Oktober 2010)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:


> Dieses sind eigentlich Anzeichen, dass die Dichtung aus einer der Luftkammer defekt ist und die Luft in die Tauchrohre entweicht.


eine u-turn sollt eine stahlfeder haben........


----------



## Eierheinz (10. Oktober 2010)

> eine u-turn sollt eine stahlfeder haben



Ist doch eine U-Turn Air


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (10. Oktober 2010)

Da ist deine wohl nicht die erste 

Lies dich hier mal schlau, da steht einiges interessantes:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=407819&page=2


----------



## fatz (11. Oktober 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Ist doch eine U-Turn Air



stimmt gab's ja auch noch. rausschmeissen den mist und eine stahlfeder reinbauen.


----------



## Master | Torben (11. Oktober 2010)

Mit_mir_nicht! schrieb:


> Dieses sind eigentlich Anzeichen, dass die Dichtung aus einer der Luftkammer defekt ist und die Luft in die Tauchrohre entweicht. Der Druck ist dann irgendwann so groß, dass der Abstreifring rausgedrückt wird. Werkstatt!!
> 
> MMN



Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich das nur bestätigen. Die RS Reba meiner Freundin hatte genau dieses Phänomen. Luft eingefüllt - Druck hat nachgelassen - Luft nachgefüllt - irgendwann hats dann plöpp gemacht und der Abstreifer war oben.

Die undichte Kammer ist in jedem Fall die Negativkammer.

Aber schon respektabel wie ich die Gabel immer auf 10bar gepumpt habe und der Abstreifer dicht gehalten hat. 

Hier eine Reparaturanleitung:

Gabel ausbauen - Standrohre von den Tauchrohren trennen - Luft NICHT aus den Kammern ablassen - Sprengring der Negativkammer öffnen - beten das kein Körperteil im Weg ist... (auch wenn alle Wissen das es ein Spass ist - BITTE NICHT NACHMACHEN! LEBENSGEFAHR!)






Die Luftkammer ist aber seither dicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (11. Oktober 2010)

Sagt mal, ist es im Bereich des Normalen, dass der Fox Dämpfer im Laufe einer Saison so 2,5 bar (von 17.5 auf 15bar) verloren hat und weicher geworden ist?


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> stimmt gab's ja auch noch. rausschmeissen den mist und eine stahlfeder reinbauen.





(aber soll ich dir was sagen? bin über we nen stahlfahrwerk gefahren und bin ! ne allte marzocchi 66 sl von 07 oder so...der hammer!)


----------



## fatz (11. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> (aber soll ich dir was sagen? bin über we nen stahlfahrwerk gefahren und bin ! ne allte marzocchi 66 sl von 07 oder so...der hammer!)



langsam wird mir das aber unheimlich, bub! irgendwo sollten wir schon mal
verschiedener meinung sein. 
hatte neulich uebrigens mal 3 wochen eine 55eta am rad (als die lyrik beim service war).
fand ich gar nicht gut. vielleicht war ich auch zu bloed zum einstellen, aber
entweder sie ist mir durchgerauscht oder sie war bockig.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Oktober 2010)

welches baujahr? Bei MZ hängts voll vom baujahr ab. die 55 war z.b. 2007-2009 katastrophal. 66 war dafür 2009 ******** und 2007 gut.. alles en bissle anders bei den italienern Wobei mir insgesamt die 66 besser leigt als die 55. 180mm sind schon was schönes...ich hätte nur noch den punkt des wegtauchens einstellen können müssen! denn dieses wegtauchen warrr das eizig nervige am rad...is halt doof wenn du umsetzt und dir jjedesmal dieses verdammte vorderrad abhaut.


----------



## fatz (11. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> welches baujahr? Bei MZ hängts voll vom baujahr ab. die 55 war z.b. 2007-2009 katastrophal.


weiss nimmer. koennt gut sein, dass das eine 08er oder 09er war.


----------



## mi2 (11. Oktober 2010)

hab gerade den schaltzug von hinten gewechselt.Dabei ist mir zum ersten mal aufgefallen das der die bowdenzughülle nicht ganz durchgängig ist, sondern eine eizige ca 20 cm lange unterbrechung hat.Da frag ich mich,WAS soll der scheiss?Also das ist imo großer schwachsinn.Da hätt ich lieber nen voll durchgehenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (11. Oktober 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> Da hätt ich lieber nen voll durchgehenden



Dann verleg ihn einfach durchgehend und gut is 

Btw: Wenn du das jetzt grad erst merkst, dann kanns bisher ja nicht so schlimm gewesen sein...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (11. Oktober 2010)

messias schrieb:


> Dann verleg ihn einfach durchgehend und gut is
> 
> Genau!
> 
> Hab ich schon beim Erstaufbau so gemacht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Oktober 2010)

mal so als gegenfrage: Jaja, kommt kein schmutz dran und blaa...aber was ist WIRKLICH so schlimm dran? weiß net, fahr nen stereo bald 20000km so mit nicht durchgehenden und nen reaction bald 2000-3000 mit innenverlegten...der unterschied? hmm


----------



## mi2 (12. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> mal so als gegenfrage: Jaja, kommt kein schmutz dran und blaa...aber was ist WIRKLICH so schlimm dran? weiß net, fahr nen stereo bald 20000km so mit nicht durchgehenden und nen reaction bald 2000-3000 mit innenverlegten...der unterschied? hmm



so super dolle schlimm ist es nicht. aber die 20 cm mehr hätten sie doch machen können


----------



## fatz (12. Oktober 2010)

@andi: kommt sehr auf die schaltung an. einer sram isses piepwurschtegal. ich bin meine
4 saisonen mit dem originalzug gefahren. bei shimpanso kannst alle  halbe jahre wechseln.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Oktober 2010)

ja, da hast allerdings recht. aber das prpblem bei shimpanso hast  du leider auch mit durchgehend verlegten...wobei das xtr könnts sogar paccken. (so nen jahr vll..)


----------



## ThunderRoad (12. Oktober 2010)

Das Schaltwerk hat's bei mir noch einigermaßen gepackt, aber beim schalten aufs größere Ritzel war der Hebel bei mir bruchgefährdet, ich hab teilweise mit der Handfläche geschaltet, weils so schwer ging (nach <1000km). Jetzt hab ich neue Aussenhüllen und teflonbeschichtete Züge und es flutscht. Die 20 cm an der Kettenstrebe, wo der Zug frei ist hätten sie wirklich bleiben lassen können - und zum sauber durchgängig verlegen müsste man am Rahmen basteln. In der Garantiezeit lass ich das.


----------



## dusi__ (12. Oktober 2010)

sram is halt mega ....solange sie das tut was man will... 

ich habe es jetzt geschafft (nach ewigem hin und her) meine schaltung so einzustellen das ich auf jedes ritzel komme ohne probleme.... dann 1x irgendwo n trail runter und schon rattert meine schaltung wie ein esel.

bei 5 von 9 gängen habe ich dann immer ein starkes zucken und verhacken in der kette / schaltung und ich habe das gefühl als würde sich der komplette mechanismus lösen... einer ne idee?


----------



## fatz (12. Oktober 2010)

ich hab den neuen zug einfach an den haltern vorbeigelegt und einen kabelbinder drum. 
nicht schoen, aber funzt. irgendwelche halter aufdremeln war mir zuviel aufstand.

@dusi:
k.a.. sollt eigentlich nicht sein. check einfach mal alles komplett durch.


----------



## Muehi (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

fahr mein Stereo seit Kauf Ende 2007 mit den originalen - nicht durchgehend - verlegten Zügen. Hinten SRAM, vorne Shimano, Trigger SRAM. Von Zeit zu Zeit mit Silikonsprühöl "schmieren", und die Teile funktionieren auch bei schlechter Witterung... 

Und wenn die Außenhülle für den hinteren Schaltzug nicht durchgescheuert wäre, gäbs auch keinen Grund die in absehbarer Zeit zu wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (13. Oktober 2010)

Muehi schrieb:


> fahr mein Stereo seit Kauf Ende 2007 mit den originalen - nicht durchgehend - verlegten Zügen. Hinten SRAM, vorne Shimano, Trigger SRAM. Von Zeit zu Zeit mit Silikonsprühöl "schmieren", und die Teile funktionieren auch bei schlechter Witterung....


das silikon kannst dir sparen. meine haben nur dreck gesehen. ich hab meine 
auch nur deshalb gewechselt, weil das schaltwerk fertig war. die waren dann 
nach 4 jahren schon recht schwergaengig. allerdings ohne funktionseinbusse.


----------



## Muehi (13. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> das silikon kannst dir sparen. meine haben nur dreck gesehen. [...]



Nö, danach gehen die Züge immer deutlich leichter. Könnte natürlich auch an der labbrigen Schlauchverlegung unterm Tretlagergehäuse liegen, dort sammelt sich recht viel Dreck, der dann so "rausgespült" wird.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Oktober 2010)

können wir uns einigen? Sram is alles egal,, hauptsache es gibt überheaupt einen zug; und shimano meckert bei jedem kleinen cheiss?


----------



## fatz (14. Oktober 2010)

wegn mir koennen wir. eine shimanski kommt mir nimmer ans rad.


----------



## jan84 (14. Oktober 2010)

Also Shimpanso ist bei mir seit Januar vollkommen sorglos (von zwei abgebrochenen Triggern mal abgesehen, aber das wäre mit SRAM genauso passiert ). Bei durchgehender Verlegung. So lange problemlos hatte ich vorher noch nie, egal ob SRAM oder Shimpanso. Hatte vorher aber auch noch nie durchgehend verlegt.  

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Unze77 (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr die Shimano XTR Züge seit Jahren an allen meinen Bikes und da fehlt gar nix. Die Gummiabstreifer halten das innere des Zuges absolut sauber. Leichtgängig wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Sgt.Green (14. Oktober 2010)

> Ich fahr die Shimano XTR Züge seit Jahren an allen meinen Bikes und da fehlt gar nix. Die Gummiabstreifer halten das innere des Zuges absolut sauber. Leichtgängig wie am ersten Tag.



Dem kann ich nur Zustimmen 
Die XTR Züge sind wirklich top und Probleme hab ich damit auch noch keine gehabt.

Gruß
Green


----------



## Eierheinz (15. Oktober 2010)

Der ewige Shimano/ Sram Streit, ich bin wenigstens so konsequent und habe kein einziges Teil vom Sram Konzern am Rad


----------



## fatz (17. Oktober 2010)

dann freu dich, back dir n eis und wechsel schoen brav alle jahr deine zuege aus. wir gehn derweil biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (18. Oktober 2010)

Um von den ZÃ¼gen nochmal zu meiner Gabelgeschichte zu kommen (die Talas X ist nach Ãlwechsel nicht mehr dicht zu bekommen... )

Aktuell hab ich folgende AustauschmÃ¶glichkeiten im Kopf:
- RS Sektor, 150mm Stahlfeder ohne U-Turn (weil weiÃ am schwarzen Stereo mal gar nicht geht), ca. 300â¬
- RS Revelation RLT Ti Dual Position Air (alleine die Bezeichnung ist schon ein Kaufgrund), schnelle Absenkung ohne langes RÃ¤dchendrehen, Luft, mehr DÃ¤mpfungsschnickschnack, dafÃ¼r ca. 560â¬
- eine Fox Talas RLC von 2010, ~750â¬, hat mein HÃ¤ndler noch rumstehen...
- Die wohl billigste Variante: X-Einheit der jetztigen Talas gegen ne RLC-Einheit austauschen. BrÃ¤uchte kein neues Laufrad, steifer wird die Gabel dadurch aber auch nicht.

Aktuell tendiere ich zu einer der beiden RS-Gabeln - jeweils fÃ¼r 20mm Steckachse. Stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob dieser ganze DÃ¤mpfungsschnickschnack eine merkbare Verbesserung bringt... Die Absenkung wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich noch nen Grund fÃ¼r die Revelation, fÃ¼r die Sektor spricht Stahlfeder, Preis und ein vermutlich einfacher Aufbau (einfache Wartung). Das Gewicht denke ich wird nicht den Ausschlag geben...

Was meint ihr dazu? Oder gar noch weitere VorschlÃ¤ge?


----------



## messias (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich sage abwarten bis CJee83 seine Sektor bekommen, verbaut und eingefahren hat und hier seine Erfahrungen berichtet.

Was den Unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen Dämpfungen bei RS betrifft, so empfehle ich diesen Thread (ich habe da ab Seite 9 auch schon mal die Frage Sektor vs. Revelation angerissen, trage mich nämlich auch mit solchen Gedanken, bei mir steht aber auch noch der Wechsel auf ne Lyrik/36 im Raum). Die bessere Zugstufe der Revelation ist wohl angeblich spürbar, die Druckstufe eher nicht.

Dass die Fox den Mehrpreis wirklich wert ist, das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen - auch wenn ich selbst eine fahre und damit recht zufrieden bin. Ich würd das im Vergleich zur Fox gesparte Geld dann eher in ein maßgeschneidertes Tuning investieren. Hast du unterm Strich auf jeden Fall die bessere Gabel.


----------



## rODAHn (18. Oktober 2010)

bei www.fun-corner.de gibts gerade eine RS Revelation (2010) für 299.- ...


----------



## fatz (18. Oktober 2010)

@Muehi:
ohne absenkung wuerd ich nicht machen. manche kommen zwar ganz gut mit der spannriemenmethode 
aus, aber ob das bei dir funzt musst du selber wissen. fuer 1-2mal auf und ab pro tour geht's sicher,
fuer mittelgebirgshuegelbuegeln wirst damit wahrscheinlich komplett bloed.
dann lieber ein casting lackieren oder doch weiss....


----------



## arminiusf (18. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> dann lieber ein casting lackieren oder doch weiss....



oder dreckig


----------



## Muehi (18. Oktober 2010)

fatz: Absenkung ist auch son Thema. Bei meinem örtlichen Fahrgebiet sind die steilen Anstiege dann auch meistens recht kurz. Insofern müsste die Absenkung schnell gehen, das U-Turn-Gedrehe wäre mir dafür zu aufwändig. Unten reindrehen (vermutlich stehenbleiben), oben rausdrehen (wieder stehenbleiben) - in der Zeit hab ich den Anstieg schon mit Müh und Not fahrrend erklommen. Oder erschoben... Also Pluspunkt für die neuen Revelation. 

messias: Danke für die Lektüreempfehlung. Steht einiges interessantes drin, wobei wieder der ein oder andere Punkt für die Revelation spricht. 


Furchtbar die Sache. Vor 15min war ich noch pro Sektor, und jetzt tendiere ich zur Revelation...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (18. Oktober 2010)

runterdrehen geht im fahren. rausdrehen nur, wenn du noch aufwaerts faehrst und dabei den hintern 
rausstreckst, also eigentlich nicht. dafuer ist uturn eine mechanisch bocksimple loesung. auf sowas steh ich.


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Oktober 2010)

mh s alte talas is ja auch so wie das utöörn. aber hoch runter is bei mir klar getrennt. insofern hier zumindest optimal. wie lange sind denn deine anstiege?


----------



## Muehi (19. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> mh s alte talas is ja auch so wie das utöörn. aber hoch runter is bei mir klar getrennt. insofern hier zumindest optimal. wie lange sind denn deine anstiege?



Nö, die Talas X von 2007 (meine) hat bereits das Talas II. Die Talas XTT von 2006 hatte so weit ich weiß das Talas I. 

Die steilen Anstiege, wo ich mit den jetztigen 130mm absenke sind meistens nur wenige hundert Meter lang, wenn überhaupt. Danach gehts wieder bergab, bis kurz darauf der nächste absenkwerte Anstieg kommt, usw. Also entweder schnelle Absenkung, oder gar keine - zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung aus den letzten Jahren


----------



## messias (19. Oktober 2010)

Was auch zu bedenken ist: Die Revelation baut 2-3cm (Die Fox Spec ist da nicht ganz eindeutig) höher als deine alte Talas. Wenn du also immer wieder so steile Anstiege hast, dass du die Absenkung wirklich brauchst, dann wird das mit der Revelation umso mehr der Fall sein. Und da du die Dual Position Rev nur um 3cm absenken kannst, kommst du damit abgesenkt nur auf die Länge deiner voll ausgefahrenen Talas bzw. gerade 1 cm drunter. 

Ich würde mich also auf den nächsten Hausrunden mal zwingen ganz die Finger von der Absenkung zu lassen. 
Wenn du dann noch gut die Anstiege hoch kommst, dann wär mein Tipp die Sektor. 
Gehts gar nimmer hoch, dann eher ne reparierte oder neue Talas (oder Sattel nach Vorn, Dämpfer aufpumpen, Vorbau verlängern, Spacer entfernen, Fahrtechnik trainieren).
Gehts grad irgendwie so, aber sind keine Reserven für mehr Bauhöhe da: Dual Position Revelation.


----------



## fatz (19. Oktober 2010)

na ganz so schlimm isses dann auch nicht. wenn du eine laengere gabel einbaust musst du
die sitzposition entsprechend korrigieren, d.h. den sattel ungefaehr so viel vorschieben, wie
die gabel hoeher baut, sonst passt die sitzgeo nicht mehr. dadurch kommst du aber auch
mit schwerpunkt wieder weiter nach vorn. insofern hinkt der vergleich zwischen jetzt 
unabgesenkt und nachher abgesenkt etwas. etwas deshalb, weil du mit dem vorschieben nicht
100% kompensierst.


----------



## Muehi (19. Oktober 2010)

Die Bauhöhe der Fox jetzt ist irgendwas zwischen 500 und 510mm. Die meisten Anstiege bin ich damit auch unabgesenkt hochgekommen, ließ sich alles durch Gewichtsverlagerung kompensieren. 

Leider kann ich das alles nicht mehr genauer ausprobieren, da sich die jetztige Talas nicht mehr dicht bekommen lässt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Oktober 2010)

naja; aber ich zumindest würde für n paar hundert meter berg keine gabel absenken. ich lass es hier (auch wenn sehr steile dinger dabei sindd) ab und zu weg, weil ich auch üben will nur mit "gewichtsverlagerungsoptimierung" hochzukommen.

Das deine talas X taalas 2 benutzt weiß ich - ich sprach von meiner 36 aus dem jahre 2006


----------



## Muehi (19. Oktober 2010)

Uaaahhhh - noch mehr MÃ¶glichkeiten, vorher noch bei meinem HÃ¤ndler aufgeschlagen...

Die oben erwÃ¤hnte Talas RLC FIT von 2010 mit 140mm: 700â¬
Eine Talas RLC ohne FIT von 2009, ebenfalls 140mm, dafÃ¼r weiÃ: 600â¬
Alle beide mit 15mm Steckachse...

Hatte zufÃ¤llig auch nen Rad mit schwarzem Rahmen und weiÃer Gabel rumstehen: Geht optisch doch in Ordnung - kÃ¶nnt ich mit leben. 

Zuerst macht er mir aber mal nen neues Vorderrad fertig...


----------



## Somnus (20. Oktober 2010)

Muehi schrieb:


> Die oben erwähnte Talas RLC FIT von 2010 mit 140mm: 700



Korrigiert mich, wenn ich was falsches sage, aber hat die 2010er Talas RLC FIT nicht max. 150 mm???
Zumindest meine ich einstellbar in 110 - 130 - 150 mm. 

700  sind jedenfalls ein fairer Preis!


----------



## messias (20. Oktober 2010)

Gibts mit 140 und 150mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buttzl (20. Oktober 2010)

Soweit ich weis waren verbaut :
Stereo 2010 150-130-110mm
Stereo 2009 140-120-100mm

Gruss


----------



## Bymike (20. Oktober 2010)

mal eine Frage an Fatz: 
Was musstest du am Stereo ändern, um die Lyrik einzubauen? (lässt sich von den Daten wahrscheinlich nicht mal aufs aktuelle Stereo übertragen, aber falls du in dieser Hinsicht auch bescheid weist, nur raus damit)
Ich liebäugle nämlich auch mit einer solchen. Passt jede Lyrik rein (gegebenen Falls auch mit ändern der Steuersatzes)
oder muss ich beim Kauf auf einen bestimmten Schaft-Durchmesser achten?

Bin noch am überlegen, ob es eine mit Stahlfeder oder eine Air aus dem Jahr 2009 wird. 
Erstere ließe sich ja auf 17mm umbauen, so viel ich weis. 

Ich möchte bergab einfach noch mehr Reserven.


----------



## messias (20. Oktober 2010)

Bin zwar nicht der Fatz, aber da ich auch gerade Gabelgedankenspiele mache, geb ich hier mal meinen Senf dazu:

- Passen tut jede, allerdings muss für tapered und 1.5" ein anderer Steuersatz her. Schon allein der Bauhöhe des notwendigen Steuersatzes ist es ratsam möglichst ne Gabel mit 1 1/8" zu verbauen, sonst brauchst du fast immer einen Steuersatz mit einer oder zwei außenliegenden Lagerschalen, die deutlich höher bauen und dir die Geo des Stereo noch mehr "vermurksen" als es die Lyrik allein schon tut. Bis zu einem gewissen Grad lässt sich das alles durch Vorbau- und Sattelverstellen/tauschen ausgleichen, aber irgendwann fährt sich die Möhre einfach wie ein Chopper.
- Umbau auf 170mm halt ich aus zweierlei Gründen für Murks: Erstens wird die eh schon hohe Lyrik dann noch höher und vermurkst dir wieder noch mehr die Geo. Zweitens können meines Wissens nur die Gabeln ohne Absenkung auf 170mm gebracht werden. Und mit nicht absenkbaren 170mm an der Front wirst du bergauf deine wahre Freude haben.

Soviel mein Theoriesenf, nun darf Fatz das mit der Praxis wiederlegen 

EDIT: Seh grad, dass das du kleinste Stereo fährst, da wirkt sich eine verlängerte Gabel im Vergleich nochmal stärker aus, als bei großen Rahmen. Als worst-case Szenario hätte ne 1.5" Lyrik mit 170mm + Steuersatz dann eine zusätzliche Bauhöhe von etwa 35mm. Damit werden Sitz- und Steuerrohrwinkel an deinem Stereo jeweils um etwa 2° flacher und auch dein Tretlager kommt um bestimmt 15mm nach oben. Das ist schon ne heftige Veränderung der Geometrie, ich glaube kaum, dass sich das wirklich gut fährt (zumindest, wenn es grad nicht steil bergab geht).


----------



## Bymike (20. Oktober 2010)

Danke schonmal für deinen ausführlichen Senf!
Ja, ich fahre das kleinste Männer-Stereo 
Okay, dann würde ich mich mit der U-Turn variante mit 16 cm anfreunden, oder halt auf eine günstige 2010er warten.

Dass ich mit dem Stereo eh bergauf nicht das schnellste Rad fahre, stört mittlerweile eh schon nicht mehr 

Für weitere Tips und Hinweise bin ich dankbar!


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Oktober 2010)

ich geh als fatz durch..

er hat nichts großartig geändert. logo vorderrad nabe von schnellspann auf 20mm. dann hat er eine 1 1/8 gabel genommen und seinen sattel 2 cm vorgeschoben um die geo bergauf anzupassen.
er rät dir ausserdem zur stahlvariante weil die geil is und besser und sensibler funzt!


ähm zu deiner geo würd ich mal behaupten passt die gabel fast besser als zum alten stereo. und ich würd auch bei 160mm bleiben. 170 merkst du dann nciht wirklich, da du die steifigkeit so und so hhast und die front liegt bei 160 tiefer, was des handling und dem druck aufs vorderrad gut tut.


----------



## Muehi (20. Oktober 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> [...]
> 700 â¬ sind jedenfalls ein fairer Preis!



Definitiv, wenn ich mir den Listenpreis dazu Ã¼berlege. Verglichen mit Komplettradpreisen sind die Einzelpreise fÃ¼r Federgabeln vÃ¶llig unverschÃ¤mt... DafÃ¼r kann der HÃ¤ndler aber nichts 

Im Grunde steht ich aktuell nur noch vor der Frage, ob sich die 100â¬ "mehr" fÃ¼r die FIT-DÃ¤mpfer lohnen...

/Edit:
So oder so, dieses Jahr war mal wieder teuer. Erst vor kurzem nen Cube Hooper Pro als schnelles Alltagsrad bestellt. Jetzt noch ne neue Federgabel und Laufrad


----------



## xerto (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Frage:

Wie erkennt Ihr das Euer MTB Reifen (NN) abgefahren ist und erneuert werden muss?

Ich habe jetzt schon unterschiedliche Dinge darüber gehört und gelesen. Der eine sagt bis man beim NN keine Einkerbungen mehr sehen kann, der andere bis zum Durchschlagschutz.


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Oktober 2010)

beim nobby siehst dus am einfachsten. wenn das "graue" aus den stollen kommt. so ists zumindest bei neueren versionen


----------



## Route66 (22. Oktober 2010)

Moin,



xerto schrieb:


> Wie erkennt Ihr das Euer MTB Reifen (NN) abgefahren ist und erneuert werden muss?



wenns so aussieht is er fällich... 






Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2010)

@Bymike:
ist eigentlich alles gesagt: mit deinem steuerrohr gehen alle gabelschaefte. mit genannten vor und 
nachteilen. 
sattel 2cm vorschieben, dann ist die sitzgeo wieder fast gleich. ich hab noch n kuerzerem vorbau drauf,
weil mir die sitzlaenge insgesammt immer noch etwas zu ang war. 

die 160er u-turn kannst ganz simpel selner traveln. 12mm aludrehteil unter das alustangerl unten an der
feder und gut. zeichnung findest du in der gallery von Brausa (das ist uebrigens der mit dem lv auf 
meinem video).  wuerd ich aber beim stereo nicht machen. das wird dann doch etwas hoch.

achja: nimm die stahlfeder. ist geil!  ich hab mit 80kg nackig aber noch von normal auf
weich umgebaut. die gewichtsangaben von rs sind wohl eher fuer den harten einsatz.
ich bin eher langsam und trailmaessig unterwegs.

sorry fuer die verspaetung, aber ich war 2 tage in malta zum arbeiten.

edit: welche rahmengroesse du hast ist (fast) egal. da geht nur der radstand ein und der ist eh 
bei allen fast gleich. um einstellige prozenteffekte brauchst dich nicht kuemmern.


----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2010)

Route66 schrieb:


> wenns so aussieht is er fällich...


damit moecht ich dich mal auf einem feuchten trail sehen.


----------



## wildkater (23. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> damit moecht ich dich mal auf einem feuchten trail sehen.


oder IRGENDEIN Trail mit Wurzeln/Steinen


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Oktober 2010)

haha...so sah meine mary bis gestern abend auch aus.. ich hatte echt enrsthafte probleme das hinterteil noch aufm weg zu halten (nicht dass ich jetzt einen neuen reifen hättee....ich hab ihn nur gegen den ehemaligen, zu 67,3% statt den 90% abgefahreneen, vorderradreifen getauscht)


----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich hab ihn nur gegen den ehemaligen, zu 67,3% ...


kannst du mir mal erleutern, wie du auf den zahlenwert kommst?


----------



## Cortina (23. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> sorry fuer die verspaetung, aber ich war 2 tage in malta zum arbeiten



Aha fatz postet 2 Tage nicht also er arbeitet.

Da Du sonst täglich postet bedeutet das im Umkehrschluss: ..  ......  .... 

Grüße
Guido.....jetzt muss man sich schon entschuldigen wenn man vor lauter Arbeit nicht zum posten kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> kannst du mir mal erleutern, wie du auf den zahlenwert kommst?



is wie mit dem klacken vom drehmoment, dass ich von meiner hand kommt, wenn die schraube mit korrektem drehmoment angezogen is


----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> jetzt muss man sich schon entschuldigen wenn man vor lauter Arbeit nicht zum posten kommt




hab bloss kein internet, wenn ich beim kunden auf dem testfloor bin.


----------



## mo84 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nochmal kurz zurück zu den Gabeln:
kann mir jemand genau sagen, ob im Stereo the one 2010 die Fox Gabel einen 1 1/8" oder einen tapered Shaft hat?

Vielen Dank und Grüße,

mo


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (23. Oktober 2010)

mo84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nochmal kurz zurück zu den Gabeln:
> kann mir jemand genau sagen, ob im Stereo the one 2010 die Fox Gabel einen 1 1/8" oder einen tapered Shaft hat?
> ...



Andersherum ausgedrückt, mit einem entsprechenden Steuersatz kannst Du  1 1/8" oder Tapered Gabeln fahren. Standard ist eine 1 1/8" Gabel verbaut.

MMN


----------



## mo84 (23. Oktober 2010)

Danke dir!

Hab jetzt auch gerade gesehen, dass ein 1,5 --> 1 1/8 Reduziersteuersatz verbaut ist.


----------



## basti1985 (23. Oktober 2010)

da mir auf jeder Tour fast jeder was von nem kürzeren Vorbau erzählt, bin ich nun auch davon überzeugt das ich sowas brauch 
aber ich blick bei den ganzen Winkeln/Längen nicht so ganz durch ....

Wie find ich raus was nun "gut" ist ? probieren oder ? 
bzw. gib es eine Empfehlung ? / was habt ihr so verbaut ?
Was machen Winkel und Länge nun genau aus ?


----------



## Bymike (23. Oktober 2010)

Danke fatz, andi und Co. Für die antworten. Irgendwe ist die Vorstellung, vorne bissl mehr Reserven zu haben, immer interessanter 
Da ich mit Gepäck höchstes auf 76 kg komme, würde ich auch die leichteste Feder nehmen. 

Wichtig ist für mich noch, dass die Transalp-Tauglichkeit erhalten bleibt, was ja dann dank u-turn kein Problem sein sollte. 
Gewichtstechnisch mache ich mir eh keine Gedanken mehr, weil das Bike eh schon 14,6 Kilo wiegt...
Mit der Lyrik wärns dann halt ein paar Gramm mehr 
Ein Fritzz Rahmen wäre natürlich noch die andere, konsequentere Möglichkeit 
Nur ne Lyrik ist eben doch ein wenig günstiger...

Wenns dann mal soweit ist, werde ich mal Bilder reinstellen!


----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Da ich mit Gepäck höchstes auf 76 kg komme, würde ich auch die leichteste Feder nehmen.


die weiche muesste eigentlich auch noch gehen. kommt ein wenig auf deinen fahrstil an.
sonst extraweich


> Wichtig ist für mich noch, dass die Transalp-Tauglichkeit erhalten bleibt, was ja dann dank u-turn kein Problem sein sollte.


das geht schon. ohne absenkung waer's nix.


> Ein Fritzz Rahmen wäre natürlich noch die andere, konsequentere Möglichkeit


wenn du nicht in richtung bikepark unterwegs bist bringt das bissl mehr an federweg am 
heck nicht wirklich viel. zum trails fahren geht's so prima.


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Oktober 2010)

ABER es bringt (ok beim fritzz dürf der unterschied net soooo krass sein) steifigkeit!!!! Du glaubst net was das ausmacht, ob das rad das macht was du willst, also der hinterbau extrem steif is, oder ob er so lapprig is wie meiner.. das, und die tatsache, dass cube unfähig is mein hardtail wieder herzuschicken, dass die endlich mein hauptlager machen können, ist momentan das einzige was mich nervt

Uuund so als kleine randnotiz:
Ich hatte das problem, dass mein sattelrohr ganz viele grade hatte. hab den sattel weder raus, noch rein bekommen!(also wirklich mit aller kraft! sowas hab ich noch nich erlebt..)
Abhilfe schafft eine bürste. die kannst vorne in den akkuschrauber/bohrmaschine einspannen.das teil funz so genial sattelrohr wird etwas warm und dabei glatt wie babypopo!


----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Abhilfe schafft eine bürste. die kannst vorne in den akkuschrauber/bohrmaschine einspannen


drahtbuerste? oder was aus kunststoff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Oktober 2010)

draht. klingt hart, trägt aber nicht soweit ab, dass es zuviel wird. also keine probleme mit spiel (bzw.,, mehr spiel, weil meine p6 schon ewig spiel hat, weil sie durchs abseenken viel material verloren hat)


----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2010)

das carbonmimosenteil ist am stereo eh komplett sinnfrei. wenn dann haett das carbon innen reingehoert.
aber da ist der posereffekt natuerlich gleich null. die p6 aus alu wiegt eh das gleiche.

ich wisch meine immer ab, bevor ich sie absenke. hilft aber nur bedingt. was auch ned schlecht ist, ist ein
3cm breites schlauchstueck ums sattelrohr, gleich unter der schelle. dann bleibt hinten am sattelrohr der 
schlitz sauber.


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Oktober 2010)

ja, aber irgendwie wrs bei mir extrem. sie ging nicht schwer, sie ging GAR nicht!..keine ahnung was das im endeffekt war. naja nach nem 20ger im kilometerbereich DARF auch das mal sein...

@stütze: haja; wenns denn endlich mal die ultimaive vario gibt, dann evtl. ja die. (wobei ich immernoch ein zweifler bin; denn in 80% fahr ich hoch, und danach runter. das heit oben umziehen, gabel raus, sattel runter, protektoren, uusw..also eigtl. unnötig... aber irgendwie find ich so was ja schon ganz nett - solangs mal was gscheides gibt. evtl. taugt ja die Rock shox..)


----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wobei ich immernoch ein zweifler bin; denn in 80% fahr ich hoch, und danach runter. das heit oben umziehen, gabel raus, sattel runter, protektoren, uusw..also eigtl. unnötig...


eben.


----------



## ThunderRoad (23. Oktober 2010)

Die P6 Carbon ist wirklich ein Produkt, das die Welt nicht braucht. Wiegt in 34,6 genauso viel wie die Alu-Variante, kostet das doppelte und braucht sogar noch ne Aluhülse innen drin, damit sie hält. Anfangs hab ich mich noch über das Nobelteil gefreut (an mein K18 hätte eigentlich die Alu-P6 gehört), mittlerweile ärger ich mich nur noch drüber. Sitzrohr hab ich schon mehrfach ausgerieben, bringt nix. Pro Verstellung ein Kratzer mehr


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Oktober 2010)

ähm naja. die alu verkratzt auch. insofern is das kein k.o. kriterium..


----------



## fatz (24. Oktober 2010)

aber der materialabtrag ist geringer. zumindest solang noch die eloxalschicht drauf ist.
eine sattelklemme mit einem richtigen abstreifring, so wie bei den gabeln, waer mal was.


----------



## Unze77 (24. Oktober 2010)

Gibt was, das diese Funktion erfüllen soll.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k392/a12222/little-joe-#3.html
Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## fatz (24. Oktober 2010)

glaub ned, dass das schaumdings was bringt. haett eher an sowas gedacht wie oben in gabeln drin ist.
gibt's eine gabel mit 35mm standrohren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. Oktober 2010)

Syntace hat ne Sattelklemme mit integriertem Abstreifer, gibts auch im richtigen "Format"


----------



## ThunderRoad (24. Oktober 2010)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Syntace hat ne Sattelklemme mit integriertem Abstreifer, gibts auch im richtigen "Format"



Die ist serienmäßig am Stereo dran, bringt aber auch nix. Der meiste Dreck kommt wahrscheinlich nicht von oben rein, sondern über den Schlitz unter der Klemme. Müsste man mal versuchsweise abkleben...


----------



## Unze77 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab da einen Neopren Steuersatzschutz von Lizard Skins drum, das funzt super.


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Oktober 2010)

ich hab nichts. funzt auch


----------



## basti1985 (24. Oktober 2010)

kurze Frage (hab leider mein bike grad nicht da zum messen )

wie lang war/ist am 2010er der Vorbau ? oder war das von der Rahmengröße abhängig ? sind uns grad nicht einig


----------



## FWck (24. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> gibt's eine gabel mit 35mm standrohren?


 
Die Boxxer hat 35er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (24. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich hab nichts. funzt auch


Seh ich auch so - bei mir tuts ein geübter Streifer mit dem handschuhgeschützten Zeigefinger 
Außerdem scheint es jetzt ENDLICH mit der RS Reverb eine automatisch versenkbare Sattelstütze zu geben, die auch wirklich hält was sie verspricht.
Dann werde ich ohnehin umrüsten!


----------



## fatz (24. Oktober 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> bei mir tuts ein geübter Streifer mit dem handschuhgeschützten Zeigefinger


bei meinem geschick im umfahren von kuhdreck? baeh! 

der speudoabstreifer an der syntaceklemme bringt uebrigens gar nix.


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Oktober 2010)

das stimmt allerdings. und du hast ja jetzt die wahl: entweder lernste fahren (speziell das umfahrn von manchen dingen), oder du legst dir ein paar ersatzhandschuhe zu, dann kannst du ja auf tour mehrfach wechseln

edith:
neuster ausfall von heute: ich hab so ein grad im großen bzw. mittleren kettenblatt, dass ich nur noch auf dem 38ger den berg hochfahren, bzw. mich abmühen/hetzen musste um damit hochzukommen...schöner rotz. ich hab diesen sche.. grad auch ums verrecken nich rausgegrigt mit dem anwesenden werkzeug. dreck sucks!


----------



## Unze77 (24. Oktober 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so - bei mir tuts ein geübter Streifer mit dem handschuhgeschützten Zeigefinger
> Außerdem scheint es jetzt ENDLICH mit der RS Reverb eine automatisch versenkbare Sattelstütze zu geben, die auch wirklich hält was sie verspricht.
> Dann werde ich ohnehin umrüsten!



Wir reden ja ned von der Stütze selbst, sondern von dem "Schlitz" am Rahmen. Da sammelt sich reichlich Dreck drin und beim versenken der Stütze hast dann den Dreck zwischen Stütze und Rahmen. Und da hilft der Neoprenschutz schon was.


----------



## messias (24. Oktober 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> glaub ned, dass das schaumdings was bringt. haett eher an sowas gedacht wie oben in gabeln drin ist.
> gibt's eine gabel mit 35mm standrohren?



Wie jetzt? Das fragst ausgerechnet du, der du doch auf deine Lyrik mit 35mm Standrohren schwörst?

Ich hab diesen Schaumring übrigens drum, den meinsten Keim hält es tatsächlich ab, sobald aber lehmiger Dreck antrocknet kommt hier auch n bissle was durch.
Ich glaub auch kaum, dass hier ne Gabeldichtung was bringen würde, die sind eher weniger stabil, als der Abstreifring der Superlock. Die müssen halt auch nur den Dreck von einem hochgleitend beschichtetem Rohr abstreifen und nicht von einem rauhen Sattelstützenrohr.


----------



## Cortina (25. Oktober 2010)

basti1985 schrieb:


> wie lang war/ist am 2010er der Vorbau ? oder war das von der Rahmengröße abhängig ? sind uns grad nicht einig



Stereo 2010 18" 90mm
Stereo 2010 20" 100mm

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (25. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> das stimmt allerdings. und du hast ja jetzt die wahl: entweder lernste fahren (speziell das umfahrn von manchen dingen), oder du legst dir ein paar ersatzhandschuhe zu, dann kannst du ja auf tour mehrfach wechseln


lieber eine rolle "laengstes taschentuch der welt" am rucksack.


> neuster ausfall von heute: ich hab so ein grad im großen bzw. mittleren kettenblatt, dass ich nur noch auf dem 38ger den berg hochfahren, bzw. mich abmühen/hetzen musste um damit hochzukommen...schöner rotz. ich hab diesen sche.. grad auch ums verrecken nich rausgegrigt mit dem anwesenden werkzeug. dreck sucks!


schreib doch grat mal mit "t", dann weiss ich gleich was du meinst. 
der chainsuck kommt meist gar nicht so von den graten links und rechts
an den zaehen, sondern von der delle an der zahnflanke, die sich dann in
der kette verhakt. kann man dran rumfeilen, wenn man richtig gut feilen kann.
wuerd's aber bleiben lassen. lieber ein passendes stahlritzel (deore passt 
nicht auf xt/lx!!). das ist dann auch duenner und du kannst es umdrehen.
4fache laufleistung und nur 20g mehr.



messias schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Das fragst ausgerechnet du, der du doch auf deine Lyrik mit 35mm Standrohren schwörst?


uuuups! haett vielleicht doch mal messen sollen. mal schaun, was die dinger 
kosten. wenn's ned zu viel ist probier ich's einfach mal.


----------



## Eierheinz (25. Oktober 2010)

Bewirkt dieser "Grat" dass sich die Kette in bestimmten Gängen am Kettenblatt verhakt?
Bei mir verhakt sich die Kette regelmäßig auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt, aber nur bei einer etwas schrägen Kettenlinie.
Bringt es da was das Kettenblatt um zudrehen?
Am Kettenblatt selbst sehe ich im verbauten Zustand nichts. Die Kurbel ist eine Shimano SLX.


----------



## fatz (25. Oktober 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Bewirkt dieser "Grat" dass sich die Kette in bestimmten Gängen am Kettenblatt verhakt?


wie gesagt, die delle am zahn ist eher das problem. da war das material vorher,
das jetzt der grat ist.


> Bei mir verhakt sich die Kette regelmäßig auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt, aber nur bei einer etwas schrägen Kettenlinie.
> Bringt es da was das Kettenblatt um zudrehen?


wenn du's umdrehen kannst ja. die aluritzel von shimano sind aber nicht 
symmetrisch. die grate solltest du aber abfeilen. das ritzel vorher mit 
bremsenreiniger entfetten, sonst hast eine oelfeile. die kannst nur noch wegwerfen.


----------



## Eierheinz (25. Oktober 2010)

Danke Fatz für die Infos.
Dann werde ich das mal testen, soviel ich weiß ist das kleinste Blatt aus Stahl.
Umdrehen wird,wie du schon sagtest schlecht gehen, da das Kettenblatt laufrichtungsgebunden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Oktober 2010)

ich schreib grat immer mit d. weißt du doch..
Ähm ja. war keine "delle". ich hab ihn ja lokalisiert. es is eine von den scheiss steighilfen im raceface blatt. hatte ich schonmal. un dnormal feil ichs dann ab, dann passts wieder. aber der war so heftig, dass ich ihn mit dem hilftswerkzeug was ich dabei hatte net wegbekommen hab! und er war auch so stark, dass er wirklich bei jeder umdrehung hochgezogen hat; und zwar soweit, dass es dir, sofern du nicht das treten aufhörst, das schaltwerk abreißt. umdrehn kann ichs beim race face auch nur sehr schlecht, weil sie nicht symmetrisch sind...
naja, ich werds wieder zurrecht feilen, und wenn net reklamier ich. an der steighilfe selbst fällt das meines wissens nämlich nicht unter verschleiss!


----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

Juten Morjen!

Mal eine Frage an die Stereo-Fahrer:

Ich will meinem Hobel noch etwas fettere Reifen aufziehen.
Derzeit schwebt mir da Muddy Mary in 2.5 vor. 

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung damit in Kombination mit den doch schmaleren Felgen xpw1600?
Der Rahmen des Stereo und die Talas sollten das locker packen, aber bei den Felgen bin ich nicht sicher.


----------



## jan84 (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich würds wegen den Felgen nicht machen. Wo siehst du den Vorteil des 2.5er MM gegenüber dem 2.35er (der auch schon nen ordentliches Gerät ist...). Der 2.35er in GG reicht in fast allen Lebenslagen.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ich würds wegen den Felgen nicht machen. Wo siehst du den Vorteil des 2.5er MM gegenüber dem 2.35er (der auch schon nen ordentliches Gerät ist...). Der 2.35er in GG reicht in fast allen Lebenslagen.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Um ehrlich zu sein find ich's optisch einfach nur geil mit so fetten Pellen! 
Habe auch schon einige Stereos hier damit gesehen, nur weiß man eben nicht immer genau was für Felgen die haben.
Einen neuen Satz für ein anderes bike brauche ich eh und da dachte ich mir eben...
Aber habe auch Bedenken wegen der schmalen Felgen. 
Ist wahrscheinlich nicht so sinnvoll.


----------



## Vincy (27. Oktober 2010)

Die sind da innen zu schmal. DT Swiss empfiehlt deswegen auch nur max 2.25 Reifen.
Breitere Reifen gehen dann nur mehr in die Höhe.


----------



## Glücki (27. Oktober 2010)

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer hinter dem Sitzrohr - der ja sehr der Verschmutzung ausgesetzt ist?

Sind Probleme mit dem Dämpfer wg. Verschmutzung vorprogrammiert und/oder ist das im "Normalfall" (Touren bei trockenem Wetter, keine Schlammschlachten) kein Problem?

Braucht man wirklich diese "Schlauchlösung" oder geht es auch ohne zusätzlichen Schutz?

Danke für Eure Erfahrungen als Stereo-Fahrer!


----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Breitere Reifen gehen dann nur mehr in die Höhe.



Stimmt, daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht! 
Ok, erledigt!

Dankeeee!


----------



## slmslvn (27. Oktober 2010)

Glücki schrieb:


> Sind Probleme mit dem Dämpfer wg. Verschmutzung vorprogrammiert und/oder ist das im "Normalfall" (Touren bei trockenem Wetter, keine Schlammschlachten) kein Problem?



Also als "Schönwetter"-Fahrer musste dir glaube ich gar keine Gedanken machen. Ansonsten gibts noch das Mudboard (falls du es noch nicht hast). Habe das dran, fahre bei Wind und Wetter und bisher gibts keine Probleme.


----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Also als "Schönwetter"-Fahrer musste dir glaube ich gar keine Gedanken machen. Ansonsten gibts noch das Mudboard (falls du es noch nicht hast). Habe das dran, fahre bei Wind und Wetter und bisher gibts keine Probleme.



Sehe ich prinzipiell auch so.
Allerdings kann ein zusätzlicher Schutz nicht schaden.
Es ist ja nicht nur der Staub (der irgendwann garantiert durch die Abstreifringe kommt), sondern auch die Steinschläge, denen der Dämpfer aufgrund seiner äußerst exponierten Lage ausgeliefert ist.
Ich habe mir da etwas zusammengebastelt aus Neopren-Manschetten (in Anlehnung an fatz Lösung mit dem Schlauch).
Kann heute Abend mal ein Foto von rein setzten.
Der Vorteil gegenüber dem Schlauch ist, dass ich die Manschette per Klettvers. abnehmen und so alles leicht säubern kann. Sieht auch gar nicht so schlecht aus finde ich.

In Kombination mit dem Muddy board musste ich den Dämpfer noch nie sauber machen. Auch nicht bei Schlammschlachten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (27. Oktober 2010)

Glücki schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer hinter dem Sitzrohr - der ja sehr der Verschmutzung ausgesetzt ist?
> 
> Sind Probleme mit dem Dämpfer wg. Verschmutzung vorprogrammiert und/oder ist das im "Normalfall" (Touren bei trockenem Wetter, keine Schlammschlachten) kein Problem?
> 
> ...



Benutz mal die Suchfunktion oder blätter durch diesen Thread. Du wirst 100 verschiedene Antworten von 50 verschiedenen Leuten zu dem Thema finden


----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Benutz mal die Suchfunktion oder blätter durch diesen Thread. Du wirst 100 verschiedene Antworten von 50 verschiedenen Leuten zu dem Thema finden



Da hast du wahrscheinlich Recht.
Kann man sich aber auch klemmen und einfach mal drüber nachdenken.

1. Kann ein zusätzlicher Schutz schaden?
Generell nein.
2. Braucht es unbedingt einen zusätzlichen Schutz?
Nein, sonst wäre einer dran, oder dabei.
3. Hält es den Dämpfer dennoch sauberer und schützt ihn vor Steinschlägen?
Ja
4. Verlängern sich damit die Wartungsintervale des Dämpfers aufgrund des reduzierten Schmutzeintrags im Vergleich zum ungeschützen Dämpfer?
Ziemlich sicher.

Der Rest ist nur eine Frage der Optik.

Wenn's bei der Gabel ginge, würde ich es dort auch machen. Aber aufgrund der Brücke zwischen den Tauchrohren ist das mE nicht möglich. Diese boots zum Nachrüsten scheuern soweit ich weiß an den Standrohren.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Oktober 2010)

Dämpfer Logik hin oder her..ich hab für mich ein argument, was alle logik übertrumpft Mein dämpfer is das einzige teil an meinem stereo, das noch NIE ein problem haatte. das einzige was er bekommt is hin und wieder einen luftkammerservice..nicht mehr. und er hält und hält.. und das knapp unter 20k kilometer.

und @ reifen:
bei wem hast du das aufm stereo gesehn?! 2.5 bei ner Mary is glaub ich doch schon seeeehr eng!


----------



## Glücki (27. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Mein dämpfer is das einzige teil an meinem stereo, das noch NIE ein problem haatte.



Und hast du den Dämpfer in irgendeiner Weise geschützt?

Danke!


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Oktober 2010)

eben nicht das is ja das faszinierende! und nein brunoxx auf die dichtungen hilft euch auch recht wenig - mache ich auch nicht. einfach hin und wieder ( so nach oder vor der saisson am liebsten) einen luuftkammerservice..fertig!


----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Dämpfer Logik hin oder her..ich hab für mich ein argument, was alle logik übertrumpft Mein dämpfer is das einzige teil an meinem stereo, das noch NIE ein problem haatte. das einzige was er bekommt is hin und wieder einen luftkammerservice..nicht mehr. und er hält und hält.. und das knapp unter 20k kilometer.
> 
> und @ reifen:
> bei wem hast du das aufm stereo gesehn?! 2.5 bei ner Mary is glaub ich doch schon seeeehr eng!



Müsste ich jetzt noch mal suchen, aber bin mir ziemlich sicher.

Das mit dem Dämpfer sollten wir wirklich nicht weiter vertiefen.
Als nächstes kommt sonst einer, der eben nicht so ein Glück hatte wie du. 
Aber auch in deinem Fall hätte ein zusätzlicher Schutz sicher keine Nachteile gebracht, oder?  Und der Optik-Nachteil (wenn's denn einer ist) stört mich persl. nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eierheinz (27. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Ich werde bei meinem Stereo auch den Fatz-Protektor nachrüsten, was mich nur momentan noch davon abhält ist, 
dass ohne das Serien-Board der Umwerfer eine Schlammpackung bekommt.

Hält ein Schlauch an der Gabelbrücke/Gabelkrone effektiv den Schmutz zurück?
Ich habe nur ungern Hinterlassenschaften von Kotpumpen im Gesicht.


----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Ich werde bei meinem Stereo auch den Fatz-Protektor nachrüsten, was mich nur momentan noch davon abhält ist,
> dass ohne das Serien-Board der Umwerfer eine Schlammpackung bekommt.
> ...



1. Verstehe nicht, was der Umwerfer mit fatz seiner Schlauchlösung zu tun hat und warum dich da irgendwas abhält??!! 
Das Muddy board kannste doch immer noch nachrüsten?!

2. Was meinst du denn mit nem Schlauch an der Gabelkrone??? 
Und was soll das bringen?


----------



## derAndre (27. Oktober 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Ich werde bei meinem Stereo auch den Fatz-Protektor nachrüsten, was mich nur momentan noch davon abhält ist,
> dass ohne das Serien-Board der Umwerfer eine Schlammpackung bekommt.
> ...



Der EagleEyeSchlauchSchutz 1.0 funktioniert bei mir sehr gut (guck ma in meine Galerie). EagleEye hat ihn noch ein wenig erweitert um auch den oberen Teil (Plattformhebel) vor Vermutzung zu schützen. Das brauch ich nicht...


----------



## Eierheinz (27. Oktober 2010)

Habe ich mich so missverständlich ausgedrückt? 

wenn ich das Serien Muddyboard abmontiere und den Fatz-Protektor montiere, ist zwar der Dämpfer geschützt, aber das Hinterrad pumpt dann den Schmand auf den Umwerfer.

Mit dem Schlauch an Gabelkrone/Gabelbrücke kann man sich vor Dreckbeschuss schützen, nur weiß ich nicht wie effektiv.
Andi3001 hat so was in seiner Bildergalerie


----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Habe ich mich so missverständlich ausgedrückt?
> 
> wenn ich das Serien Muddyboard abmontiere und den Fatz-Protektor montiere, ist zwar der Dämpfer geschützt, aber das Hinterrad pumpt dann den Schmand auf den Umwerfer.
> 
> ...



Dann haben wir evtl. aneinander vorbei geredet oder ich verwechsle den fatz mit jemand anderm. Sorry!

Ich meinte die Schlauchlösung, welche den Dämpfer direkt umschließt. Nicht die Selbstbauversion des Muddy boards von EagleEye!
Ich habe bei mir ne Kombi aus eben dieser Schlauchlösung und dem Muddy board (war bei mir schon am bike).
Funzt prima! 

Das mit dem Schlauchschutz an der Gabelkrone kannte ich noch nicht! Schaue ich mir mal an.
Was man alles aus Schläuchen machen kann?!


----------



## Eierheinz (27. Oktober 2010)

Jetz aber 

Ich möchte das Muddyboard  Ersatzlos streichen, weil ich es optisch ziemlich daneben finde.
Mit Fatz meinte ich Fatz


----------



## derAndre (27. Oktober 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Da hast du wahrscheinlich Recht.
> Kann man sich aber auch klemmen und einfach mal drüber nachdenken.



Du wirst aber keine *neuen *Antworten auf die Frage _"Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer hinter dem Sitzrohr - der ja sehr der Verschmutzung ausgesetzt ist?"_ bekommen. Manchmal hilft die Suchfunktion...


----------



## slmslvn (27. Oktober 2010)

nicht zu verwechseln: Mudboard und Muddyboard (selbstbau vom User EagleEye, hab grade kein Bild gefunden).
Mit dem Schlauch zwischen Krone und Brücke ist sowas gemeint:





Wobei das hier die Konsum Variante ist. Kann man mit nem alten Schlauch und n paar Kabelbindern selbst bauen.


----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Jetz aber
> 
> Ich möchte das Muddyboard  Ersatzlos streichen, weil ich es optisch ziemlich daneben finde.
> Mit Fatz meinte ich Fatz



Gut, dann reden wir ja doch von der gleichen "Schlauchlösung"! 
Ich denke, der Umwerfer kann ne ordenliche Schlammpackung ab, oder?


----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Du wirst aber keine *neuen *Antworten auf die Frage _"Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpfer hinter dem Sitzrohr - der ja sehr der Verschmutzung ausgesetzt ist?"_ bekommen. Manchmal hilft die Suchfunktion...



Ich stimme dir doch 100% zu?! 
Deswegen hilft dir eben auch keine Suchfunktion, da selber drüber nachdenken reichen sollte?!
Wenn man nach Erfahrungen fragt, gibt's immer einen bunten Strauß an Antworten.

@ slmslvn: Danke für das bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (27. Oktober 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> nicht zu verwechseln: Mudboard und Muddyboard (selbstbau vom User EagleEye, hab grade kein Bild gefunden).
> Mit dem Schlauch zwischen Krone und Brücke ist sowas gemeint:
> 
> 
> ...




:kotz:


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Oktober 2010)

Schonmal ausprobiert?


----------



## rODAHn (27. Oktober 2010)

...und als nächstes bauen wir uns alle einen Gepäckträger ans Stereo?


----------



## JDEM (27. Oktober 2010)

Sieht man hier bestimmt demnächst. Gibt ja schon genug die das Bike mit Barends und Schutzblechen verunstalten, obwohl das Stereo auch mehr als Waldautobahnen geeignet ist.


----------



## fatz (27. Oktober 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> ... oder ich verwechsle den fatz mit jemand anderm.



langsam reiten cowboy  es gibt nur einen und das reicht.


also schlauchloesung schuetzt den umwerfer definitiv nicht. ist aber egal. meinen 
beschmeisst der fette albert seit 06 ordentlich mit dreck und kollege kaercher macht ihn
wieder sauber. keine probleme damit.

achja zum thema daempfer und service: 0.0 seit kaufdatum und tut immer noch.


----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

Das es nur einen fatz gibt war mir schon klar soweit, Rothaut! ;-)
Ich war mir aber nicht mehr sicher, von wem die Idee mit dem Schlauch ursprünglich kam.
Egal.

So, hier nun meine Lösung:









Funzt prima!


----------



## rODAHn (27. Oktober 2010)

Mudboard UND Dämpferschutz?
...ist das nicht zuviel des Guten?


----------



## Somnus (27. Oktober 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Mudboard UND Dämpferschutz?
> ...ist das nicht zuviel des Guten?



Hat doch keiner behauptet, das es unbedingt sein muss, oder?
Wollte meine Version auch nur mal zeigen und nicht wieder über den Sinn diskutieren. 
Das kann jeder sehen, wie er will.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Oktober 2010)

Falls es zwischen dem ganzen geschreibsel von den matsch-abhaltern noch jemand interressiert:
Die Schlauch-Gabelkrone-Brücke funktionier bestens. dreckig wirst immer noch, aber du siehst wenigstens was. will heißen, der ganze rotz, der dir normalerweiße ins gesicht geblasen wird dran hängen bleibt; somit hast du freie sicht und keinen tier was auch immer im gesicht  (war am sonntag bei der schlammschlacht die waffe schlechthin. ich war der einzige der gesehen hat)

achso...ein schlauch und vier wieder verschließbare kabelbinder tuns völlig! durch die kabelbinder kannstes unkompliziert dran/abmachen und halten wirds auch recht lange! (ist bei mir den gesammten letzten winter, der ja bekannterweiße lang war und bis märz oder sogar noch länger angehalten hat und jetzt dieses jahr in der zweiten woche in benutzung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (27. Oktober 2010)

Manchmal helfen die gesamten Schutzbleche nix mehr:

Vom Rasenrennen in Olpe-Fahlenscheid









Hat aber trotz Matsch Spaß gemacht!


----------



## jan84 (27. Oktober 2010)

Den Schlauch zwischen Gabelbrücke und Krone fahre ich seit dem Sommer auch durchgehend. Wenns von unten nass ist ist das ganze sowas von viel angenehmer als ohne. 
Ist optisch auch viel dezenter als die von slnslvm gepostete Lösung. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Glücki (28. Oktober 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> So, hier nun meine Lösung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht sauber aus. Ist das selbst gebastelt? Wie hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Somnus (28. Oktober 2010)

Danke.
Ich habe mir mal bei H&S 2 Neoprenschützer gekauft. Waren eigentlich mal als Standrohrschutz gedacht gewesen - glaube ich.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m269/speed-stuff.html

Davon einfach 2 Stück aneinanderkletten und stramm oben um den Dämpfer legen.
Fertig!
Es gibt auch bereits einen Schützer speziell für Dämpfer - da kannste dir das aneinanderkletten der beiden Einzelteile sparen.
Durch den Klettverschluss sind die Schützer jedenfalls einfach zu de-/montieren und zu reinigen.

Bei einem bike das über 2000 Euro kostet kann man mE schon ein wenig  mehr investieren. Und diese Lösung kostet ca. 10 -12 Euronen. Dafür frickel ich nicht mit Kabelbindern oder Schlauchteilen herum.
Die Schlauchvarainte mag ja funktionieren, aber  optisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sorry!

Aber ist nur meine Meinung. Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## Eierheinz (28. Oktober 2010)

Dafür zieht der Schlauch kein Wasser, dein Neopren wird feucht und in Verbindung mit Sand scheuert dir deine Tülle den Dämpferkolben kaputt.
Dann lieber Schlauch.


----------



## Somnus (28. Oktober 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Dafür zieht der Schlauch kein Wasser, dein Neopren wird feucht und in Verbindung mit Sand scheuert dir deine Tülle den Dämpferkolben kaputt.
> Dann lieber Schlauch.



Das siehst du leider etwas falsch! Es besteht kein Kontakt zwischen der Kolbenstange des Dämpfers und deiner sog. "Tülle".
Erst nachdenken und dann meckern! 

Da scheuert gar nichts und Neopren trocknet zudem sehr schnell und zieht wenig Feuchtigkeit an. Eigentlich weist es sie sogar ab, da auch in Taucheranzügen verwendet! Aber wie du meinst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (28. Oktober 2010)

easy 

ich finds gelungen  , auch wenn ich persönlich eher zur schlauch variante gegriffen hätte.

edit:  wie hast du den schutz befestigt? oder ist er frei beweglich von oben nach unten?


----------



## jan84 (28. Oktober 2010)

Finde die Schlauchvariante optisch auch wesentlich ansprechender, da sie so gut wie garnicht auffällt. Außerdem ists leichter . Bei der Neoprenvariante hätte ich auch sorgen, dass es beim Einfedern mit (viel) Dreck drunter auf dauer zu Problemen kommen kann => evtl. höherer Putzbedarf. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Somnus (28. Oktober 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> easy
> 
> ich finds gelungen  , auch wenn ich persönlich eher zur schlauch variante gegriffen hätte.
> 
> edit:  wie hast du den schutz befestigt? oder ist er frei beweglich von oben nach unten?



Ich bin doch easy? 
War doch nicht böse gemeint.
Jeder kann doch die Variante wählen, die er will?

Ich mags nur nicht, wenn Leute Dinge behaupten die einfach nicht stimmen. Zumal sie's nicht mal getestet haben.
Da könnte ich jetzt das gleiche über die Schlauchvariante behaupten, aber außer dass es mir optisch nicht gefällt hab ich nix gesagt.

Und nein da verrutscht nix und kommt auch kein Dreck drunter! 
Inwiefern nun Gummi leichter sein soll als Neopren... auwei!

Werde jetzt auch nix mehr zu meiner Variante sagen. Bei mir funzt es prima und damit hat's sich.


----------



## Somnus (28. Oktober 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> easy
> 
> ich finds gelungen  , auch wenn ich persönlich eher zur schlauch variante gegriffen hätte.
> 
> edit:  wie hast du den schutz befestigt? oder ist er frei beweglich von oben nach unten?



Sorry, übersehen.
Befestigt ist der Oben durch den Gummizug und den Klettverschluss.

Und da das Muddy Board das gröbste schon abhält, ist der Dämpfer selbst bei Schlammschlachten immer tiptop sauber. Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## derAndre (28. Oktober 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


>



Auf dem Foto sieht man sehr gut, warum die Schlauchlösung von EagleEye, deutlich besser ist als das Carbonbrett von Cube. Weder Umwerfer noch Dämpfer werden vollständig geschützt. Steinchen die nicht oben ausgeworfen werden, werden quasi zielgenau in den Umwerfer gelenkt... Somnus ganz ruhig, Dein Condom wäre meins auch nicht, denn den Umwerfer schützt es nicht und es jedesmal beim putzen und schrauben abzumachen hätte ich keine Lust. Ist aber nicht weiter wild, wenn es für Dich passt.


----------



## Somnus (28. Oktober 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto sieht man sehr gut, warum die Schlauchlösung von EagleEye, deutlich besser ist als das Carbonbrett von Cube. Weder Umwerfer noch Dämpfer werden vollständig geschützt. Steinchen die nicht oben ausgeworfen werden, werden quasi zielgenau in den Umwerfer gelenkt... Somnus ganz ruhig, Dein Condom wäre meins auch nicht, denn den Umwerfer schützt es nicht und es jedesmal beim putzen und schrauben abzumachen hätte ich keine Lust. Ist aber nicht weiter wild, wenn es für Dich passt.



Wer sagt denn, dass ich den Umwerfer damit schützen will??? 
Der braucht nun wirklich keinen Schutz.
Und den Dämper oben schützen ist unnötig, da der sensible Bereich nun mal unten ist.

Zudem sollte es eine Alternative zu fatz seiner Lösung sein!!! Ersetze Schlauchkondom gegen Neoprenkondom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Lösung von EagleEye ist ja auch ganz nett, aber die interessierte mich gar nicht. Das die besser funktioniert wie das winzige Cube board glaube ich ungetestet.

Es ging mir lediglich und NUR um den Schutz des Dämpfers - UNTEN!

D'accord?

Nehmt doch einfach die Lösung, die ihr für richtig haltet.
Wer sein Stereo regelmäßig im Moor versenkt, nimmt eben die Schlauchlösung.


----------



## wurzelgeist (28. Oktober 2010)

..eigentlich braucht gar nix einen schutz , weder standrohre (gott sei dank ist man ja von den hässlichen gummifaltbälgen zu zeiten der indy und judy abgekommen ..) noch dämpfer . spritz dein bike nach der schlammfahrt mit einem gartenschlauch ab und gut ists. ich denke , das ist unnötiger schnickschnack .aber , wer meint , er müsste es dran machen ....


----------



## Eierheinz (28. Oktober 2010)

An Somnus: kannst du mir mal sagen warum du dich gleich so angepisst fühlst?
Aber ist mir eh Wurst, du wirst schon wissen warum du gleich zwei Schmutzabweiser (Kondom/Mudboard) montiert hast.


----------



## Somnus (29. Oktober 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> An Somnus: kannst du mir mal sagen warum du dich gleich so angepisst fühlst?
> Aber ist mir eh Wurst, du wirst schon wissen warum du gleich zwei Schmutzabweiser (Kondom/Mudboard) montiert hast.



Ganz ehrlich: ich bin absolut nicht angepisst! 
Mag so rüber kommen aber dieser "  " steht nur da, weil ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum Leute wie du mein "Kondom" aufgrund einer fehlenden Funktion bemängeln, die es auch gar nicht erfüllen soll! 
Da kannste dir auch ein Dreirad kaufen oder ansehen und dann bemängeln, dass das vierte Rad fehlt!

Wenn du's Sch*** findest, ist das ja ok. Dann nimm nen Schlauch. 

Noch mal zur Erklärung:
Das Muddy board war von Anfang an an dem bike - ich habe dafür ja nichts bezahlen müssen (würde bestimmt keine 40  für das winzige Ding zahlen!). Nur da der Dämpfer immer noch was abbekommen hat, habe ich zu dieser Lösung gegriffen, da ich das Muddy board nicht in die Tonne klopfen wollte.

@ wurzelgeist: über das Stadium: "Sinn und Unsinn" eines Dämpferschutzes sind wir längst hinaus 
Aber war mir klar, dass da wieder was von irgendwem kommen würde!


----------



## derAndre (29. Oktober 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Mag so rüber kommen aber dieser "  " steht nur da, weil ich einfach nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum Leute wie du mein "Kondom" aufgrund einer fehlenden Funktion bemängeln, die es auch gar nicht erfüllen soll!



Dein Art ist in jedem Fall unhöflich aber so scheint das nun mal zu sein im Netz. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, das das Kondom für *mich *nix wäre, weil eben diese Funktion, die mir mindesten genauso wichtig ist wie das Schützen des Dämpfers, nicht erfüllt. Aber lassen wir das, manche Unterhaltungen sind es nicht wert weiter geführt zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (29. Oktober 2010)

weiss einer von euch welche standrohrbreite die RS Pike aus dem 2008´er Stereo hat? 1,5" oder?


----------



## Glücki (29. Oktober 2010)

Ist denn bei den 2010er Stereos das "Mud Board" serienmäßig dabei oder muss man das extra zahlen?


----------



## Somnus (29. Oktober 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Dein Art ist in jedem Fall unhöflich aber so scheint das nun mal zu sein im Netz. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, das das Kondom für *mich *nix wäre, weil eben diese Funktion, die mir mindesten genauso wichtig ist wie das Schützen des Dämpfers, nicht erfüllt. Aber lassen wir das, manche Unterhaltungen sind es nicht wert weiter geführt zu werden.



Ich geb's auf! 

@ Glücki: Ne, leider nicht! Das war eine freundliche "Dreingabe" von Rabe! 

Aber in dem Punkt stimme ich 100% zu! Viel bringen tut es alleine nicht. Jedenfalls nicht, wenn es richtig matschig werden soll.


----------



## jan84 (29. Oktober 2010)

dusi schrieb:


> weiss einer von euch welche standrohrbreite die RS Pike aus dem 2008´er Stereo hat? 1,5" oder?



Du meinst das Schaftrohr der Gabel (was durch das Steuerrohr des Rahmens gesteckt wird)?
Das dürfte mit 99,999drölf % iger Wahrscheinlichkeit 1 1/8" sein. Gibts die Pike überhaupt mit 1,5"?

grüß,
Jan


----------



## Eierheinz (29. Oktober 2010)

Eine Runde Bier an alle 

Jetzt da wir dieses dämliche Thema geklärt haben, kann wieder herbstliche Ruhe einkehren.
Ich habe mein Stereo jetzt mit Schaltzughaltern vom Liteville gepimpt.
An meinem waren noch diese gammligen Halter aus Plaste.


----------



## Somnus (29. Oktober 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Eine Runde Bier an alle
> 
> Jetzt da wir dieses dämliche Thema geklärt haben, kann wieder herbstliche Ruhe einkehren.
> Ich habe mein Stereo jetzt mit Schaltzughaltern vom Liteville gepimpt.
> An meinem waren noch diese gammligen Halter aus Plaste.




Wenn ich wirklich zu angepisst rüber gekommen bin tut's mir leid! 
War nicht beabsichtigt.

Wir machen besser noch ne zweite Runde .


----------



## Eierheinz (29. Oktober 2010)

Ist schon gut, wir NRW`ler müssen doch zusammen halten.


----------



## Somnus (29. Oktober 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Ist schon gut, wir NRW`ler müssen doch zusammen halten.




Sollten wir als Schlusssatz "kommentarlos" stehen lassen.


----------



## Glücki (29. Oktober 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> war eine freundliche "Dreingabe" von Rabe!



Das trifft sich gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schelle (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe meins auch bei Rabe gekauft aber Keins dazubekommen.
Wer weiß, was Somnus dafür leisten musste...


----------



## rODAHn (29. Oktober 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Stereo jetzt mit Schaltzughaltern vom Liteville gepimpt.
> An meinem waren noch diese gammligen Halter aus Plaste.



Fotos?


----------



## Eierheinz (29. Oktober 2010)

vorher:





nachher:





Das gesamte Rad, allerdings ohne den neuen Syntace Vector Carbon und mit Matschbrett


----------



## tonig. (29. Oktober 2010)

schön... sieht echt besser aus!


----------



## Somnus (30. Oktober 2010)

Schelle schrieb:


> Ich habe meins auch bei Rabe gekauft aber Keins dazubekommen.
> Wer weiß, was Somnus dafür leisten musste...



Ich hatte anfangs "etwas" Ärger mit dem Stereo:
- schiefes Schaltauge
- danach defekter Dämpfer

Rabe hat aber schnell reagiert und Ersatz geliefert.
Super Service! 
Das Board gab's dann als Entschuldigung für den Ärger. 
Fand ich echt super nett!


----------



## Eierheinz (2. November 2010)

Mahlzeit, ich habe das Matschbrett wieder montiert, mir war zu viel Dreck am Umwerfer und am Propedalhebel.
Zusätzlich habe ich mir an die Gabel den Schlauchlappen montiert, welcher ganz gut funktioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (2. November 2010)

Appropo Dämpfer. Ich hatte bereits einmal gefragt, aber keine Antwort erhalten. 

Ich fahr ja das Stereo 2010 seit diesem Frühjahr, seit Pfingsten. Habe bislang so 1200km weg mit dem Stereo (hatte mir aber mehr vorgenommen, aber der August ist durch Krankheit fast komplett ausgefallen und im Juli waren wir 3 Wochen ohne Räder weg...). Ansonsten hätte das Stereo bestimmt schon so 1600..1700km weg.

Davor fuhr ich ja HT. Luftfederung und -dämpfung hatte ich zuvor nicht, bis auf die optionale Vorspannung der alten RockShox mittels Luft, welche allerdings am Ende überhaupt nicht mehr funktionierte. Entweder ploppte nen Plastikring raus aus der Gabel oder sonstwas. Mein Händler meinte lapidar - das Ding lohnt nicht mehr repariert zu werden - zu teuer, womit er wohl auch Recht hatte. Kam dann über die 3 letzten Jahre auch ohne die Luftvorspannung irgendwie zurecht.

Was ich sagen will: Ich habe halt keine großen Erfahrungen mit Luftdämpfung bislang.

Zurück zur Frage: Hatte derletzt Mitte September bereits einen merklich weicheren Hinterbau. Mittels Dämpferpumpe (ne relativ gute von Scott) hab ich dann feststellen müssen, dass rund 2,5bar (15 anstatt 17,5) fehlten. Hab es nachgepumpt und es war zunächst wieder gut. Jetzt, am Samstag wieder. Diesmal fehlten so 1,5bar (16 anstatt 17,5). Ist dieser schleichende Luftverlust noch normal oder steht ein Dämpferservice an? Ist der RP23 BV. Davor bis in den Sommer hinein war der Dämpfer stabiler.


----------



## xerto (2. November 2010)

Der Luftverlust ist normal.

Ich verliere auch manchmal Luft.


----------



## Eierheinz (2. November 2010)

Ich finde den Luftverlust auch noch vertretbar, obwohl mein RP 23 nahezu keine Luft verliert, obwohl er gut 3 Jahre alt ist 
Möglicherweise ist bei deinem RP23 nur der Ventileinsatz der Luftkammer nicht richtig festgeschraubt.


----------



## Oli01 (2. November 2010)

Ok, evtl. liegt es ja auch am relativ hohen Druck von 17.5bar, welchen ich aber auch benötige. 

Viele Leichtere Fahrer werden sicherlich mit ca. 12..14bar gut zurechtkommen. Dort wird dann sicherlich auch kaum ein Luftverlust eintreten.

Im Winter (zum Frühjahr hin) werde ich das mal bei ner Durchsicht bei Händler nochmals ansprechen. Vielleicht empfielt er mir ja auch nen Dämpferservice bei Fox?

@ Eierheinz:

Du meinst nen Montagefehler? Kann man das einfach nochmals nachziehen?


----------



## fatz (2. November 2010)

mein 4 jahre alter rp3 ist dicht. da schau ich maximal alle jahre mal nach. ausserdem habt ihr
schon durch's aufschrauben der pumpe druckverlust im bereich von 1-2 bar.


----------



## Oli01 (2. November 2010)

Is aber doch merklich zu weich gewesen und nach dem Nachpumpen dann wieder ordentlich, wie (Popo-)gewohnt.

Ausserdem hat diese Scottpumpe zwei Ventilschräubchen. Der Druckverlust ist daher minimiert.


----------



## Somnus (2. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> mein 4 jahre alter rp3 ist dicht. da schau ich maximal alle jahre mal nach. ausserdem habt ihr
> schon durch's aufschrauben der pumpe druckverlust im bereich von 1-2 bar.



Du hast aber auch ein Glück mit deinem Dämpfer! 

Aber dass du durch das Aufschrauben der Pumpe 1-2 bar verlierst halte ich mal für ein Gerücht.


----------



## derAndre (2. November 2010)

Also der Verlust scheint mir deutlich zu hoch. Ich habe in 12 Monaten 0.0000001 bar Druck verloren, wenn überhaupt. Womit erklärt Ihr denn den Druckverlust, das klingt für mich nach ner Fehlfunktion?

Ich glaube nicht das Fatz Glück mit seinem Dämpfer hat. Ich würde gehe davon aus, das das normal ist und ehrlich gesagt erwarte ich das von so einem Produkt.


----------



## fatz (2. November 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Aber dass du durch das Aufschrauben der Pumpe 1-2 bar verlierst halte ich mal für ein Gerücht.


aha! wo meinst du denn, dass der druck in der pumpe herkommt, beim draufschrauben? 
von nix kommt nix und von gar nix noch weniger


----------



## derAndre (2. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> aha! wo meinst du denn, dass der druck in der pumpe herkommt, beim draufschrauben?
> von nix kommt nix und von gar nix noch weniger



Mit diesen Doppelventilpumpen hab ich auch kaum Druckverlust durch das aufschrauben der Pumpe. Das liegt irgendwo bei 0.1-0.3 Bar. Ich hab das extra mal getestet. Fünf mal drauf und wieder abgeschraubt und geguckt wie viel fehlt. Das hatte mich interessiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (2. November 2010)

bei meiner ist's deutlich mehr.


----------



## Oli01 (2. November 2010)

Mein Händler hatte damals zwei Pumpen im Angebot, eine eher preiswerte und die von Scott mit Doppelventil. Ich hab ihn dann einfach gefragt, was er als Händler und Schrauber selber verwendet und er meinte die Scott. Nun ja, da hat er mir die Entscheidung abgenommen.

Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mal die leichte Undichtigkeit ansprechen beim nächsten Besuch beim Händler und mal nachschauen lassen.


----------



## Somnus (2. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> aha! wo meinst du denn, dass der druck in der pumpe herkommt, beim draufschrauben?
> von nix kommt nix und von gar nix noch weniger



Wirklich? 

Fakt ist nun mal, dass bei meiner Pumpe der Druckverlust ähnlich wie bei >derAndre< ist!
Aber nicht nervös werden. Wenn du schon den Sorglos-Dämpfer hast, der anscheindend jeder Wartung und Witterung trotzt, brauchste ja nicht auch noch ne Sorglos-Dämpferpume.


----------



## dusi__ (2. November 2010)




----------



## Tomson (2. November 2010)




----------



## Somnus (2. November 2010)

Ach, ein gepflegter, verbaler Schlagabtausch muss auch mal sein:


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. November 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> 
> Fakt ist nun mal, dass bei meiner Pumpe der Druckverlust ähnlich wie bei >derAndre< ist!
> Aber nicht nervös werden. Wenn du schon den Sorglos-Dämpfer hast, der anscheindend jeder Wartung und Witterung trotzt, brauchste ja nicht auch noch ne Sorglos-Dämpferpume.



So nen dämpfer hab ich auch.!


----------



## Somnus (3. November 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> So nen dämpfer hab ich auch.!



Hast du denn auch die passende Sorglos-Pumpe?


----------



## Markus i35 (3. November 2010)

Seid ihr jetzt fertig mit eurem Kindergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> mein 4 jahre alter rp3 ist dicht. da schau ich maximal alle jahre mal nach. ausserdem habt ihr
> schon durch's aufschrauben der pumpe druckverlust im bereich von 1-2 bar.



1-2bar verlust? Wers glaubt wird seelig.


----------



## psx0407 (3. November 2010)

vorschlag themenwechsel auf "gewichtsangaben":

mein 2010er stereo rx soll lt. prospekt 12,7 kg wiegen, ohne pedale und in der kleinsten rahmengröße wohlgemerkt.

mein 18´ stereo hat mit den serienmässigen pedalen (shimano 520) bei einem schnellen test mit der personenwaage 13,9 kg gewogen.

die pedale haben etwas über 300g. das bisschen mehr alu von 16´ auf 18´ kann doch keine 13,9-0,3-12,7=0,9 kg ausmachen ?

habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen mit eueren 2010ern gemacht ?

gruß.
psx0407


----------



## Somnus (3. November 2010)

psx0407 schrieb:


> vorschlag themenwechsel auf "gewichtsangaben":
> 
> mein 2010er stereo rx soll lt. prospekt 12,7 kg wiegen, ohne pedale und in der kleinsten rahmengröße wohlgemerkt.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mein Stereo auf Diät gesetzt.
Es bekommt nur noch Schlamm und Steine zu fressen und hat dadurch schon 1,2 kg abgenommen!


----------



## Eierheinz (3. November 2010)

> Ich habe mein Stereo auf Diät gesetzt.
> Es bekommt nur noch Schlamm und Steine zu fressen und hat dadurch schon 1,2 kg abgenommen



Der Spruch ist, nach all den verbalen Dämlichkeiten, mal wieder richtig gut


----------



## Cortina (3. November 2010)

Um meins aussagekräftig zu wiegen müsste ich es 

1. Putzen - da hängen mindestens 500gr. Schmutz drann und ich würde es im Moment durchaus als sauber betrachten 

2. Eine entsprechende Wage kaufen (Personenwaagen eignen sich dazu bekanntlich absolut nicht!!!)

3. Alles demontieren und auf meiner max. 2kg Küchenwaage wiegen

Ehlich gesagt hab ich auf keine der drei Optionen Lust.

psx0407, ich möchte Dich ja nicht desillusionieren aber die Marketing Werte aller Hersteller sind alle sowas von daneben......

Grüße
Guido


----------



## dusi__ (3. November 2010)

ach , meins wiegt laut hängewaage 15,5 kg und komme überall rauf 

aber es wird in der winterpause mal komplett zerlegt und grund verreinigt und neu gefettet + richtig gewogen.
aber ich finde 13kg ist doch noch n gutes ergebnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (3. November 2010)

@ psx0407:
Mein Stereo RX wiegt in 16 Zoll mit wellgo d10 Magnesium Pedalen (knapp über 500g)
An der hängewaage 14,5 Kilo.
Mit den 13,9 kg wird's also schon ziemlich genau passen!
(ein paar Gramm Dreck hatte ich auch noch dran)

Das Fritzz wiegt in der the One Ausstattung fast genauso viel...
Kam mir sogar irgendwie leichter vor als meines...


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (3. November 2010)

Mein Stereo mit Pike Coil und Gravity Dropper wog letztens 15,6 Kg mit Pulsuhr und ner Menge Dreck.

Thema Gewichtsangabe der Hersteller:

ich ärgere mich gerade über Schwalbe:

Muddy Mary 2.35 Fr Katalog 850gr, Verpackung 870 gr, auf der Supermarktwaage 1014gr 

Laut Schwalbe Vertreter sind 10% Abweichung normal, dieses Exemplar weicht fast 15% ab.
Die haben wohl kein Qualitätsmanagement??
Jetzt wollen sie versuchen, mir einen leichteren Reifen zuzuschicken.

Und wenn das mit allen Biketeilen so oder so ähnlich geht, kann der Katalogwert fürs Bike garnicht stimmen.

Ich wills nicht mit Gewalt leicht, weils zu teuer ist und sowieso kaputt geht, aber veräppeln lassen will ich mich auch nicht.


----------



## Cortina (4. November 2010)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> ....auf der Supermarktwaage 1014gr



 Welche Taste haste denn zum Bezahlen gedrückt, die der Bananen 

Kann Dich verstehen, das ist wirklich zuviel. Ob 850gr oder 870gr ist ja noch OK aber über 1000gr ist dann doch am Ziel vorbei.
Andersrum hatte ich es aber mal beim Schwalbe RacingRalph, der war leichter als angegeben.

Die Werte fürs Bike sind für mich Richtwerte, ich glaub auch nicht dass meins 11,9kg wiegt.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## runningriot (4. November 2010)

Hallo habe folgendes Problem, (mehr oder weniger)

ich habe mir im August. ein Cube AMS 125 RX gekauft und bin soweit auch zufrieden nur habe ich festgestellt das ich Bergab gerne eine andere Rahmengeo hätte um es bißl mehr "krachen" zu lassen, iwi war das AMS doch nen fehlkauf ....ich rede mir das momentan ein und glaube das Stereo währe die bessere Alternative gewesen für AM&Tour.
Momentan bin ich auf dem Trichter mir ein entsprechendes Rahmenkit zu kaufen und die Anbauteilevom AMS verwenden, mein Ziel ist es die Kosten so niedrig wie möglich zu halten!. Kennt ihr ein paar Händler die Rahmen 20Z im Angebot haben und welche Probleme könnten auf mich zukommen?

Vlt. hat der ein oder andere eine Tipp für mich...


----------



## arminiusf (4. November 2010)

Wurde zwar vor ein paar Wochen schon angesprochen, aber irgendwie lässt es mich nicht los. Daher an dieser Stelle nochmal: die Größe des Rads bzw. die Sitzposition beim Stereo.

Ich bin 189cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von etwa 90cm. Laut Rechner muss ich dann den Sattel so einstellen, dass die Verbindung von der Mitte des Tretlagers bis zur Satteloberkante 79,5cm lang ist. Um das zu machen, muss ich die Sattelstütze aber bis zur 11er Markierung rausziehen. Und  das ist schon an der Grenze, da sie eigentlich nicht weiter rausgezogen werden sollte. Andere meinten, sie hätten die Stütze sogar noch abgesägt!?!?!?! Also ich hab die 400mm P6. Habt ihr dann die 460mm P6? Sorry, aber irgendwie bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die 20 Zoll bei meiner Körpergröße im Endeffekt die richtige Wahl waren. Grund meiner Frage sind Knieschmerzen, deren Ursache ich bei der Sitzposition vermute.

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr noch ein paar Meinungen los werden könntet! 

Vielen Dank


----------



## fatz (4. November 2010)

@arminiusf
20" passt. ich fahr den alten rahmen, der etwas groesser ausfaellt mit 187/89

stell mal die sattelhoehe nicht nach rechner ein. draufsetzen, ferse auf's pedal, kurbel nach 
unten, haxen durchstecken. sattel so hoch dass du sitzt. von da ca. 2cm versenken.

jetzt musst du noch die horizontale position des sattels checken: draufsetzen, pedale waagrecht,
vom vorderen knie (neben der kniescheibe vom tibiakopf) senkrecht runter muss die pedalachse
sein. achse ein bischen vor dem lot ist ok, umgekehrt nicht.

noch eine quelle fuer knieschmerzen koennen verdrehte cleats sein.


----------



## Cortina (4. November 2010)

Hallo arminiusf,

hab 89cm Schrittlänge und den 20" Stereo Rahmen 2010.
Rechnerrich müsste ich den Sattel ca. 2cm weiter rausziehen als wie mit der Methode von fatz beschreiben, dann wippt aber schon mein Becken.

Eingestellt nach fatz ist mein Sattel bei ca. bei 77cm ab Mitte Tretlager und abgesägt hab ich die Stütze auch noch, war aber ne 450er.

Deine Knieschmerzen kommen mit Sicherheit daher dass der Sattel zu hoch ist und die Knie zu sehr durchgestreckt werden bzw. dadurch zu weit hinter die Pedalachse wandern.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## arminiusf (4. November 2010)

Oh Mann ist das kompliziert... Danke für die Antworten soweit!

Ich habe echt viel gelesen und rumgesucht bzgl. Ergonomie beim Radfahren. Da meine Klickschuhe eh langsam zu dünn werden (keinerlei Isolation), stand ich vor der Wahl, neue Schuhe oder eben normale Pedale zu bestellen. Hab mir jetzt mal die PD-MX30 bestellt und werde mit normalen Schuhen fahren. Einfach, um die Klickschuhe als Ursache ausschließen zu können, obwohl ich denke, dass sie richtig eingestellt sind. 

Habe es mal so gemacht wie von fatz vorgeschlagen und bin jetzt auch bei knapp 77cm. Von der Schrittlänge her passt es also schon mal. Allerdings fällt bei mir das Lot nicht hinter die Pedalachse! Ich habe das Lot nicht von der Kniescheibe (vorne) gefällt sondern schon seitlich am Knie und komme so ganz leicht vor die Pedalachse. Der Sattel ist allerdings schon ganz zurück. Weiter geht nicht. Bin ich irgendwie verbaut? 

Vielleicht ist es auch einfach nur die Überbelastung. Ein paar Monate weniger Sport gemacht und dann seit 3 Monaten 3-5 mal die Woche radeln... Aber ich bin doch schon süchtig 

Achja, eins noch: Wie habt ihr den Abstand genau gemessen. Nur damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen. Von der Mitte des Tretlagers bis zur Satteloberkante an der Stelle, an welcher Sattel und Sattelstütze verbunden sind, oder?


----------



## Cortina (4. November 2010)

arminiusf schrieb:


> Achja, eins noch: Wie habt ihr den Abstand genau gemessen. Nur damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen. Von der Mitte des Tretlagers bis zur Satteloberkante an der Stelle, an welcher Sattel und Sattelstütze verbunden sind, oder?



Unterer Punkt mitte Tretlager an Sitzrohr in Verlängerung eine Gerade durch den Sattel bis oben drauf sind ca. 77cm bei mir.

Mach Dir aber nich son Kopf wegen ein paar mm. 
Ich hab mal ein paar dickere und mal nen paar dünnere Pampers an und manchmal, je nach Trail, auch vollgeschissen  und schon passts nicht mehr so genau.
Du solltest halt nicht zu sehr mit der Spitze treten und mit dem Arsch hin und her wackeln dann passt die Höhe.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. November 2010)

eben. manchmal is die praxis mit ein bissl gefühl einfach besser als die ewige theorie  probier doch einfach mal unterschiedliche postitionen aus?! wies grob sein sollte hat fatz ja geagt: stark vereifach: ferse aufs pedal, an den tiefsten punkt und schaun dass da bein nicht ganz durchgestreckt ist. beim stereo iss der sattel dann so groob n paar cm über hüftknochen.. aber wie gesagt. porbieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arminiusf (4. November 2010)

Hab ich ja gemacht die letzten Wochen und immer wieder Knieprobleme. Eventuell sind es wirklich die Pedale oder die ungewohnte, dauerhafte, Anstrengung... Danke trotzdem für die Tips!


----------



## rODAHn (4. November 2010)

runningriot schrieb:


> Hallo habe folgendes Problem, (mehr oder weniger)
> 
> ich habe mir im August. ein Cube AMS 125 RX gekauft und bin soweit auch zufrieden nur habe ich festgestellt das ich Bergab gerne eine andere Rahmengeo hätte um es bißl mehr "krachen" zu lassen, iwi war das AMS doch nen fehlkauf ....ich rede mir das momentan ein und glaube das Stereo währe die bessere Alternative gewesen für AM&Tour.
> Momentan bin ich auf dem Trichter mir ein entsprechendes Rahmenkit zu kaufen und die Anbauteilevom AMS verwenden, mein Ziel ist es die Kosten so niedrig wie möglich zu halten!. Kennt ihr ein paar Händler die Rahmen 20Z im Angebot haben und welche Probleme könnten auf mich zukommen?
> ...




Hi,

eigentlich hat www.fun-corner.de aus Hameln immer Stereo Rahmenkits vorrätig. (Einfach mal anrufen)
Teuer werden eigentlich nur die "nicht kompatiblen" Teile:

Steuersatz in 1,5"
Sattelstütze in 34,9 inkl. Schnellspanner
E-Typ Umwerfer (Jedenfalls bei meinem 2008er)
ggf die Naben wegen der Steckachsen. Q15 usw.
...ich habe auch einen Umbau gemacht und bin noch immer sehr glücklich mit dem Stereo.

LG

rODAHn


----------



## fatz (4. November 2010)

arminiusf schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal die PD-MX30 bestellt und werde mit normalen Schuhen fahren. Einfach, um die Klickschuhe als Ursache ausschließen zu können, obwohl ich denke, dass sie richtig eingestellt sind.


wenn du faehrst muessen die cleats so eingestellt sein, dass du nicht 
dagegendrueckst, du also quasi in der nullstellung der ausloesung bist. meine knie sind 
richtig empfindlich...


> Habe es mal so gemacht wie von fatz vorgeschlagen und bin jetzt auch bei knapp 77cm. Von der Schrittlänge her passt es also schon mal. Allerdings fällt bei mir das Lot nicht hinter die Pedalachse! Ich habe das Lot nicht von der Kniescheibe (vorne) gefällt sondern schon seitlich am Knie und komme so ganz leicht vor die Pedalachse.


du musst von dem fetten knochen gnubbel 2cm unterhalb der kniescheibe, etwas 
aussen messen.  aber wenn du n paar mm vor der achse bist sollt da auch noch nichts anbrennen.


> Der Sattel ist allerdings schon ganz zurück. Weiter geht nicht. Bin ich irgendwie verbaut?


laengere gabel hilft da auch 


> Achja, eins noch: Wie habt ihr den Abstand genau gemessen. Nur damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen. Von der Mitte des Tretlagers bis zur Satteloberkante an der Stelle, an welcher Sattel und Sattelstütze verbunden sind, oder?


sorry, aber das ist sowas von egal.....


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (4. November 2010)

Diese Vielleicht Überlastungs Knieschmerz Syndrom hatte ich im Sommer auch, auf dem Fully weniger als auf dem Hardtail.
Die Sattelhöhe fasr identisch überm Tretlager, aber beim Fully der Sattel 3CM weiter vorne überm Tretlager, gemessen mit Lot.
Dann hab ich beim Fully den Sattel noch zwei cm vorgeschoben und war Schmerzfrei auch über 70-80 Km.
Beim Hardtail hab ich auf ungekröpfte Stütze umgestellt und dito!

Wahrscheinlich für dich nicht direkt umsetzbar, soll dich nur zum Experimentieren  ermutigen. Änder aber immer nur eine Einstellung ein wenig und probier dann aus.


----------



## arminiusf (4. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> sorry, aber das ist sowas von egal.....



Wenn ich an der Sattelspitze messe und den Wert mit dem Sattelende vergleiche habe ich 5 cm Unterschied 

Die Cleats habe ich so im Schuh gedreht, dass ich in beide Richtungen Spielraum habe und nirgends anstoße. Das sollte passen, denke ich. 

Auch habe ich exakt von dem Knubbel aus gemessen. 

Vielleicht schiebe ich den Sattel testweise einfach mal vor oder mache mal langsam was das Biken angeht. (Aber ich bin doch wirklich süchtig .)


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. November 2010)

weiß ned ob ichs überlesen hab. aber passen auch die cleats so von der position allg.? d.h. unter dem  "fusballending" D) da am großen zehen..


----------



## arminiusf (4. November 2010)

Ja, sie passen denke ich. Sowohl von der Position in Fahrtrichtung (sitzen unterm Fußballen) als auch vom Winkel (Fuß stößt nicht an den Anschlag an). Trotzdem kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Klickies die Probleme verursacht haben. Einfach weil die ungewohnte Belastung (dann noch in solch vorgegebenen Bewegungsabläufen) zu viel wurde...


----------



## fatz (5. November 2010)

weil wir schon dabei sind: ich bin grad am ueberlegen, ob ich doch mal flats probier. ich fahr 
zwar gern eingeklickt, aber in schwerem gelaende reinkommen ist immer etwas sch...lecht.
irgendwelche vorschlaege fuer leichte flats in vernuenftiger qualitaet, die mich nicht arm machen?


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. November 2010)

So, jetzt klinke ich mich auch mal ein.
Ich war seit fast zwanzig Jahren mit Klickies unterwegs, immer wenn es neue Cleads gab, war es eine penible Einstellerei, wenn die Lage nicht genau richtig war hatte ich Kniebeschwerden. Habe dies auch desöfteren im Freundeskreis erlebt, also, viel probieren und wirklich darauf achten,(wie Fatz schon sagte) daß der Schuh ohne Spannung im Pedal steckt.
Bin in diesem Jahr auf Flats umgestiegen und bin begeistert. Mit den jeweiligen Pins fühlt man sich fast wie eingeklickt und der Schuh hält einfach auf dem Pedal. Vorteil, in technisch anspruchsvollen, ausgesetzten Stellen ist immer sofort ein Bein am Boden, sollte es notwendig sein. Nachteil, ich hatte noch nie so verschrammte Waden vom Pedal wie in dieser Saison. Aber ich bleibe bei den Flats, die Fahrtechnik verbessert sich, jeder Schuh ist fahrbar, besonders Bergschuhe im alpinen Bereich und endlich sind meine Schuhe wasserdicht!
Ach ja, fahre auch die PD-MX30, sind nicht teuer, stabil und gute, haltbare Lager. Super sind natürlich die neuen von Syntace, aber 140 Öcken für Pedale???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arminiusf (5. November 2010)

Genau das erhoffe ich mir von den Flats. Und nachdem meine rechte Wade vor ein paar Jahren schon das große Kettenblatt geküsst hat, werden die 2mm Pins wohl nicht so schlimm sein. Nur am Schienbein mag ich die nicht erleben... 

Bzgl. Flats: in einem Thread von vor ein paar Wochen wurden diverse Pedale empfohlen (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472224). Ob dir das leicht genug ist, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Im Endeffekt habe ich mich für die PD-MX30 entschieden, da die wohl was taugen, nicht zu teuer sind und die meisten aus dem Thread oben schon nimmer lieferbar.


----------



## JuergenM. (5. November 2010)

Bei Flats hab ich mich auch ne weile umgesehen, die Angeschaut diese Angeschaut, verglichen, jetzt wurden es die NumberNine von Syntace. Sind zwar teuer, aber jeden Cent wert. Die kommen dann allerdings ans 601.


----------



## fatz (5. November 2010)

kenn jemand die xlc pd-m09? die waeren leicht und mit einem fuffi ganz erschwinglich.
k.a. ob die was taugen...


----------



## jan84 (5. November 2010)

JuergenM. schrieb:


> Bei Flats hab ich mich auch ne weile umgesehen, die Angeschaut diese Angeschaut, verglichen, jetzt wurden es die NumberNine von Syntace. Sind zwar teuer, aber jeden Cent wert. Die kommen dann allerdings ans 601.



Bist du die Number9 schon gefahren? Mit welchen hast du sie direkt verglichen? Meine Eindrücke der Pedale sind zumindest gemischt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## JuergenM. (5. November 2010)

Einen direkten vergleich hab ich mit den NC-17 Sudpin III gezogen und mich dann für die #9 entschieden. Es war mir auch wichtig an der Achse Pin´s zu haben. Bisher bin ich nur mal drauf gestanden, auf beiden. Die NC17 sind sicher nicht schlecht, ich hab mich aber für die Syntace entschieden.


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. November 2010)

Ich denke auch, daß das xlc pd-m09 zu wenig Pins hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (5. November 2010)

Gegenüber den Sudpin III (hab ich selbst drauf) hab ich gripmäßig eigentlich keinen Unterschied bemerkt (mit FiveTen Impact), außer dass die Syntace etwas kompakter und besser verabreitet schienen. Zwischen den beiden würd ich mich mittlerweile aber wohl auch für die Syntace entscheiden. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## derAndre (5. November 2010)

Ich kann nach wie vor die Con-Tec Spike empfehlen. Leicht, sehr günstig, sehr flach, Industrie gelagert, leicht zu Warten und von innen verschaubte Pins (die allerdings ein wenig länger sein könnten).







Ich fahre sie nun über ein Jahr, wiege um die 100 Kilo, setzte Ständig damit auf, weil 2009er Stereo mit tiefer gelegtem Tretlager und hab sie letzte Woche zu ersten mal nach gefettet, weil eins der Gleitlager trocken gelaufen war. Noch kein Pin verbogen oder verloren!

By the way, weiß jemand wo man Ersatzpins für die Dinger her bekommt (eventuelle längere)?


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> kenn jemand die xlc pd-m09? die waeren leicht und mit einem fuffi ganz erschwinglich.
> k.a. ob die was taugen...



kenn ich. die sind nich soo verkehrt.
Ich selbst liebäugel ja mit synchros pedalen  die sind auch in jedemfall empfehlenswert.:!


----------



## napstarr (7. November 2010)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Teuer werden eigentlich nur die "nicht kompatiblen" Teile:
> 
> Steuersatz in 1,5"
> 
> rODAHn



öh ... im AMS 125 steckt sowie im Stereo schon ein 1,5er - oder hab' ich da was verpasst?


----------



## messias (7. November 2010)

napstarr schrieb:


> öh ... im AMS 125 steckt sowie im Stereo schon ein 1,5er - oder hab' ich da was verpasst?



Stimmt, der Steuersatz vom AMS passt. Das einzige, was man auf jeden Fall neu braucht ist der Umwerfer. Für die Sattelstütze tuts auch ne Hülse. Und die Hinterradnabe muss auf X12 Steckachse umbaubar sein. Sonst mussn neues Hinterrad her.

Ich hab den Umbau übrigens auch gemacht, vor etwa zwei Monaten. Bin total begeistert! Das Stereo geht bergauf zwarf schon ein wenig zäher als das AMS, aber bergab tun sich dafür völlig neue Welten auf!

(Rahmen hatte ich vom Radhaus Schliersee, der hat allerdings glaub keine 20er mehr da gehabt)


----------



## icube (11. November 2010)

servus leute, ich hab heute die gabel von meinem bruder eingestellt er fährt ein stereo rx mit der rock shox revelation race 150 mm! soweit so gut gabel spricht sensibel an passt alles, dann vor ner guten halben stunde setz ich mich auf sein bike die gabel total bockig und hart die drücke gecheckt und dann hatte die negativ luftkammer gute 6 bar verloren gehabt... stell ich mich zu doof oder keine ahnung die gabel war ausgefahren also auf 150 mm... ich tippe das die negativ luftkammer undicht is weils mir nicht besser einfällt.. was meint ihr?


----------



## Unze77 (11. November 2010)

Wenn sie 6 Bar verloren hat is sie definitiv undicht.


----------



## icube (11. November 2010)

gut ruf jetz mal meinen dealer an was der so spricht... 
u-turn geht auch unfassbar streng da kann auch was ned stimmen..


----------



## Unze77 (11. November 2010)

"unfassbar streng" is relativ, besondern leicht geht der bei RS nicht...


----------



## icube (11. November 2010)

also im vergleich zu dem alten 130mm revelations von 2007-2008 is die aktuelle eig n`witz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (11. November 2010)

Die U-Turn Variante ist ja bekannt für ihre Macken, wobei die schnell von SPort-Import behoben wurden (bzw. werden).


----------



## napstarr (12. November 2010)

diese revelations immer ...
meine ist jetzt auch schon das zweite mal beim service!

beim ersten mal war's der poplock der nicht mehr rausspringt (sogar mit der hand gings streng) und jetzt hat - wie bei icube - der uturn und die negativkammer was...

und dabei hört man immer die füchse seien so anfällig,...


----------



## icube (12. November 2010)

also ich bin erst eine reba race uturn und dann eine 2008er revelation die gingen beide super deswegen müsste ja eig die aktuelle auch gut sein aber puste kuchen! mittlerweile bin ich von fox eher überzeugt als von rs! naja werd das teil am montag mal zum dealer bringen mal schaun was der spricht!


----------



## Bymike (12. November 2010)

Der U-Turn ging bei mir die erste Zeit auch etwas schwer. Das hat sich aber alles eingekurbelt mit der Zeit. Jetzt geht er Butterweich. 

Wenn meine Negativkammer luft verliert, dann sehr wenig. Ich stelle eh oft um, um ein anderes Setup zu bekommen. 
Ansonsten komm ich gut mit ihr klar.


----------



## slmslvn (14. November 2010)

Wo wir grade bei der RS sind.. Meine federt nicht 100% aus. Sie steht bei 140mm (grob). Das war am Anfang nicht so.. Hatte einer das Problem schon mal? Hatte mal überlegt ob das an ner zu großen Differenz zwischen den Kammern liegen könnte, aber da liegen max 10 psi zwischen..
Gruß


----------



## m.rr (14. November 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Wo wir grade bei der RS sind.. Meine federt nicht 100% aus. Sie steht bei 140mm (grob). Das war am Anfang nicht so.. Hatte einer das Problem schon mal? Hatte mal überlegt ob das an ner zu großen Differenz zwischen den Kammern liegen könnte, aber da liegen max 10 psi zwischen..
> Gruß



ja genau, wenn Du "zu viel" Druck in der Negativkammer hast, zieht sich die Gabel zusammen. Lass mal nen Hauch ab, wahrscheinlich kommt sie dann wieder raus

Grüße
M.


----------



## psx0407 (14. November 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> ja genau, wenn Du "zu viel" Druck in der Negativkammer hast, zieht sich die Gabel zusammen. Lass mal nen Hauch ab, wahrscheinlich kommt sie dann wieder raus



...nicht nur wahrscheinlich, sondern sicher.
ich hatte das gleiche phänomen, sogar mit "nur" 135 mm federweg, und es lag an zuviel druck in der negativkammer bzw. zu wenig druck in der positivkammer.

probier´s aus, dann passt´s wieder.

psx0407


----------



## tpm8 (15. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie habt ihr Brems- und Schalthebel am Lenker positioniert? Bei meinem Stereo 2010 (Rabe SE) sind die Bremshebel der Magura Louise aussen, die XT Schalthebel innen montiert. Ich bremse normalerweise mit dem Mittelfinger, der befindet sich dann aber gerade mal ausserhalb des Knicks etwa in der Mitte des Bremshebels. Rutsche ich weiter nach aussen mit der Hand, habe ich am äußeren Ende des Bremshebels zwar ein besseres Bremshandling, erreiche dann aber mit dem Daumen den Schalthebel nicht mehr 

Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn. Ich würde die Positionierung gerne umdrehen, d.h. Bremshebel innen, Schalthebel aussen (wird so auch "dringend" in der neuesten "Bike" empfohlen).

Bevor ich jetzt aber alles abschraube und umbaue - passt das? Fährt jemand diese Kombination so? Gerüchteweise muss man dann die Ganganzeige der XT abbauen??

Danke vorab für eure Erfahrungen...

Gruss
Tobi


----------



## fatz (15. November 2010)

@tpm8:
schieb die bremse so hin, dass du mit dem bremsfinger genau in die biegung des hebels
greifst. dann musst du ueberlegen ob die die schaltung innerhalb oder ausserhalb montierst.

an deiner stelle wuerd ich mir ueberlegen ob du wirklich mit dem mittelfinger bremsen willst.
zeigefinger ist normal besser weil man da einfach mehr gefuehl hat. da kannst auch wenn
das vorderrad rutscht wieder auslassen. wuerd ich mir mit dem mittelfinger nicht zutrauen.
aber vielleicht bin ich auch nur koordinationslegasteniker.

die einstellung der bremsposition ist uebrigens etwas was kaum ein haendler macht. schau
an 5 bikes und mindestens an 4 ist das komplett verkehrt montiert.

nochwas: die ganganzeige ist eh fuer n hund.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (15. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> die einstellung der bremsposition ist uebrigens etwas was kaum ein haendler macht. schau
> an 5 bikes und mindestens an 4 ist das komplett verkehrt montiert.
> 
> nochwas: die ganganzeige ist eh fuer n hund.......



Sieht man hier im Forum auch viel zu häufig und dann wundern sich die betreffenden User über Handgelenksprobleme usw... 

Die Xt- Shalthebel kann man übrigens auch selbst verstellen ohne deren Position am Lenker zu ändern.
Unter der Schaltanzeige sind zwei Schrauben mit denen die Shifter gelöst und weiter aussen bzw. innen montiert werden können.


----------



## buttzl (15. November 2010)

hab Bremse auch innen gelegt, passte bei mir sonst auch nicht. Bremse mit Zeigefinger.


----------



## derAndre (15. November 2010)

tpm8 schrieb:


> Bevor ich jetzt aber alles abschraube und umbaue - passt das? Fährt jemand diese Kombination so? Gerüchteweise muss man dann die Ganganzeige der XT abbauen??



Das passt und die XT erlaubt das abbauen der Ganganzeige. Es sogar vorbereitet. Wenn Du die Gangzeige abbaust findest Du einen Deckel zum verschließen des entstandenen "Lochs". Bei mir schaut das zur Zeit so aus:






Ich bremse allerdings mit dem Zeigefinger...


----------



## Eierheinz (15. November 2010)

Louise und XT Schifter


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2010)

die cleanste  lösung is btw. sram mit der formula (oder mittlerweile auch hope, etc.) schelle direkt an den bremshebel montiert. (geht aber leider auch nur dann, wenn man den hebel nicht ZU weit nach innen schieben muss...bei mir is der soweit innen, dass ich nicht mehr an den schalthebel komme und ihn daher ebenfalls seperat mit schelle befestigt hab)


----------



## jammerlappen (15. November 2010)

Ich fahr ja mit Gripshift aussen und Bremshebel innen ganz gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. November 2010)

gripshift geht bei mir gar nicht!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (15. November 2010)

Habe es bei mir so gelöst,mit Matschmaker.


----------



## Vincy (15. November 2010)

Ab SLX kann man bei Shimano die Schaltanzeige demontieren, so kann man dann die Schalthebel beliebig positionieren. 
Die Abdeckung sitzt auf der Rückseite der Schaltanzeige.
Anleitung der Demontage: http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...SL/EV-SL-M770-2708A_v1_m56577569830625645.pdf


----------



## tpm8 (15. November 2010)

Dank an Alle für das Feedback. Und ja - kein Mensch braucht die Ganganzeige 

@fatz: es geht erstaunlich gut mit dem Mittelfinger. Allerdings habe ich mir das wegen besagter Positionierung am neuen Stereo auch erst so angewöhnt. Vorher bin ich ein Hardtail mit V-Brakes gefahren - da waren ohnehin zwei Finger Pflicht zum Bremsen...

@Eierheinz - dank für das Foto - genau meine Wunschposition

@Andi3001 - sicherlich elegant, genau wie die Matchmaker Lösung, aber - nix für ungut - ich möchte nur die Position verbessern - nicht neue Bremsen und Schalthebel/Schaltwerke kaufen


----------



## rODAHn (16. November 2010)




----------



## Andi 3001 (16. November 2010)

tpm8 schrieb:


> @Andi3001 - sicherlich elegant, genau wie die Matchmaker Lösung, aber - nix für ungut - ich möchte nur die Position verbessern - nicht neue Bremsen und Schalthebel/Schaltwerke kaufen



klaar war auch mehr allg. gemeint


----------



## BommelMaster (18. November 2010)

also das stereo hab ich jetz scho ne zeit und nach ein paar schönen ausfahrten, kann ich mal zwischenresumee anbringen:

Rahmen ist schön gemacht, schön verarbeitet.
Oberrohr könnte einen Tick länger sein, das ist aber geschmackssache und abhängig vom Körperbau.
Hinterbau geht ohne Wippen bergauf.

Was mit etwas fehlt ist etwas mehr aktivität am hinterbau, durch die Gleitlagerung scheint mir der hinterbau relativ dumpf - funktioniert aber, habe auch eine stahlfederpike vorne, die passt mit der kennlinie hinten nicht zusammen...

Was mich stört ist:

extrem tiefes Tretlager, das könnte einen cm höher sein
kette fällt bei jeder ernsthaften abfahrt zwischen kl kettenblatt und Kettenstrebe, kann nur widerwillig wieder herausgezogen werden, teilweise abbau der Kurbel notwendig. XT Kurbel ist korrekt montiert wie es auch original verbaut wird -> nicht schön, da muss sich der kunde selber was einfallen lassen. oder langsamer fahren
Die Umlenkhebellösung bei dem Gleitlager ist m.m.N. nur schlecht gelöst, mit einer schraube werden die umlenkhebel im gleitlager verschraubt, daskostet steifigkeit(umlenkhebel kann sich um gewinde drehen), und die klemmung auf der rechten seite funktioniert leider nicht ausreichend, achse dreht sich beim fahren heraus. Lösung würde wohl eine Menge loctite bringen. eine schöne steckachse die fix verschraubt und geklemmt wird wäre die steifere und einfachere lösung - schade.


----------



## arminiusf (18. November 2010)

Bei der Abfahrt schalte ich immer auf das 2. Kettenblatt. Da fällt mir nix runter. Und wenn die Kette fällt, dann auf's 1. Kettenblatt. Einmal kurbeln und sie ist wieder auf dem 2.

Loctite auf den Schrauben der Lager ist Pflicht. Steht sogar in den offiziellen Dokumenten von Cube drin.


----------



## navpp (18. November 2010)

Ob die Kette fällt oder nicht hängt sicher auch mit Tempo und Fahrstil zusammen. Ich bin offenbar nicht schnell genug um die Kette zum Sturz zu bringen. 

Ob man sich mit den niedirgen Tretlager arrangieren kann oder nicht ist wohl auch sehr vom Fahrstil abhängig. Ich wurde auch sehr überrascht, dass da so wenig Platz unterm Rad ist. Ich komm aber gut damit zurecht.

Dass die Pike nicht passt find ich schade, die bei mir serienmäßge Revelation passt nämlich auch nicht. Hat schon jemand das rp23 hinten durch was anderes ersetzt?


----------



## psx0407 (18. November 2010)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> Was mich stört ist:
> 
> extrem tiefes Tretlager, das könnte einen cm höher sein




...das dachte ich am anfang auch, weil meine kurbeln öfters beim pedalieren in unwegsamen gelände (wurzelteppich, o.ä.) aufgesetzt haben.

bin dann drauf gekommen, daß der rp23 weniger sag braucht, als allgemein üblich. also mit 25% sag ist der in "normalem" gelände schon weit durch den federweg gerauscht...
daß dann das tretlager weit nach unten kommt, ist klar.

fahre jetzt mit ca. 15% sag (höchstens !) und die kurbeln setzen nimmer auf, und das fahrwerk ist nicht wesentlich unkomfortabler. der federweg wird auch noch voll ausgenutzt, aber es rauscht halt nicht mehr bei der kleinsten unebenheit durch den vollen federweg.
propedal brauche ich eigentlich gar nicht, höchstens bei laaangen asphaltanstiegen.

probier´s mal mit dem sag, der rp23 beim stereo ist m.e. anders abgestimmt, als man es von anderen dämpfern gewohnt ist.

viel spaß.

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eierheinz (18. November 2010)

Ich bin mit meinem 2007 noch nie Aufgesetzt, im Gegenteil ich finde das Tretlager extrem hoch verglichen mit AMS und XMS.
An Sag habe ich etwa 0,8-10mm wie schon x-fach von Andi 3001 empfohlen.

Meine Kette ist auch noch nie vom Blatt gefallen, allerdings fahre ich bergab auf dem 44er Blatt und wohl zu langsam.
Vielleicht währe das die Kettenführung von Bionicon für dich interessant, hier im Forum gibt es dazu einen Thread und auch schon Eigenbauten 
Ich habe mir auch schon eine gebaut, aber noch nicht montiert.


----------



## navpp (18. November 2010)

Das Tretlager ist angeblich erst ab 2009 besonders niedrig. 

Weniger SAG hilft natürlich was die Bodenfreiheit angeht, bedeutet aber auch, dass das HR den Boden früher verlässt und Löcher nicht mehr so smooth durchfahren werden können. Ich fahr aber auch ca. 15% SAG.  0,8mm Sag wär mir aber echt zu extrem


----------



## CJee83 (18. November 2010)

Das beschriebene Problem mit dem "Aufsetzen" hab ich auch, werd jetzt auf 36 Kettenblatt und Bashguard umrüsten. Ich brauch das 44er so selten in Verbindung mit dem 8er und 9er Ritzel hinten. Des weiteren ist eine RS Sektor bestellt und leider im Rückstand bei Sport Import. Die passenenden Laufräder, Mavic Crosslines hab ich schon seit 2 Monaten. Da ja viele hier im Forum ne 36er Talas, respektive ne Lyrik im Stereo verbaut haben, mach ich mir bzgl. Rahmenbelastung am Steuerrohr wegen der 150er U-turn erstmal keine Sorgen. 

Und die beschriebenen Haltungsprobleme Bremse - Schalthebel, hab ich auch durch Demontage der Schaltungsanzeige gelöst. Konnte dadurch die Hebel nach innen verschieben. Hab selbst Formula K24 - Bremsen. Ich find die Hebel relativ kurz, aber ein Finger reicht meist trotzdem zum Bremsen.


----------



## Eierheinz (18. November 2010)

0,8-10mm kamen mir anfangs auch zu wenig vor, aber die Argumente von Andi sind eben schlüssig und entsprechen der Tatsache.


----------



## navpp (18. November 2010)

Du meinst 8-10 mm nicht 0,8-10mm


----------



## Eierheinz (18. November 2010)

klar 8-10mm, ich sollte auf der Arbeit weniger saufen


----------



## wildkater (18. November 2010)

Zum Thema "Höhe des Tretlagers" sollte man aber wissen, dass sich das ab dem Modelljahr 08 oder 09 geändert hat.
Zuvor glaube ich war's höher - Andi verbessere mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## fatz (18. November 2010)

wildkater schrieb:


> Zum Thema "Höhe des Tretlagers" sollte man aber wissen, dass sich das ab dem Modelljahr 08 oder 09 geändert hat.



genau zwischen drin. also von 08 auf 09


----------



## CJee83 (18. November 2010)

hehe, hab vor 2 Wochen meinen Rahmen reklamiert, wegen Kackgeräuschen. Hab jetzt grad erfahren, dass bei meinem Händler n neuer schwarzer 2011er Rahmen *freu* liegt. 
Nur noch umbauen, neue Gabel rein und gut is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glücki (18. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> genau zwischen drin. also von 08 auf 09



Das Tretlager wurde um gerade einmal 6 mm niedriger.

Ich glaube nicht, dass dies bzgl. "Aufsetzen" einen Unterschied macht (vom Fahr-/Sitzgefühl aber schon eher).


----------



## fatz (18. November 2010)

ich hab nicht die aenderung als solche kommentiert, sonder nur geschrieben wann sie stattgefunden hat.
aber 6mm sind 6mm....


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. November 2010)

Ja und die spürt man zwar in der praxis nicht wikrlich. aber in kombination mit dem mehr abfallenden oberrohr und der, wies so schön heißt "integrierteren" sitzposition ises gefühlt (und natürlich auch wegen den 6 mm in der realität) schlimmer. (also das mit dem "hängenbleiben" und aufsitzen)
Was den sag angeht...steht ja oben. Stichwort, wie ich mittlerweile gemerkt hab ist übrigens degressiv. So ein eher strafff abgestimmtes fahrwerk is nicht zwangshaft stereo typisch, sondern eher für einen recht degressiven hinterbau! Da ich ja das rocky slyer die letzte woche gefahren bin, und ich da auch rumexperimentiert habe und der hinterbau ebenfalls degressiv ist
bin ich nu zu dem schluss gekommen ein degressives fahrwerk künftig immer so in der art abzustimmen. erklärungen zu degressiv  sind ja auf den vergangenen xxxx seiten ausreichend vorhanden


----------



## derAndre (18. November 2010)

Glücki schrieb:


> Das Tretlager wurde um gerade einmal 6 mm niedriger.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass dies bzgl. "Aufsetzen" einen Unterschied macht (vom Fahr-/Sitzgefühl aber schon eher).



Ich habe 11 mm flachere Pedale, also 5,5 mm mehr Bodenfreiheit beim Pedalieren deutlich gemerkt. Ich wette mit 170er anstatt den 175er Kurbelarmen wird es noch mal besser.


----------



## BommelMaster (18. November 2010)

also soooo sehr stört das niedrige tretlager nicht, als dass man das rad dafür verteufeln sollte. fahre schon relativ wenig sag, weil das beim degressiven einfach so gehört, um nicht durchzusacken. 


am meisten stört mich eigentlich das kettenklemmen, fahre immer im mittleren kettenblatt bergab, und das nervt halt scho extrem.
weiters finde ich das rad minimal nervös, was aber auch an der etwas zu kleinen rahmengröße liegt
leider sieht das 20"er halt echt ******* aus, und so musste ich zum M greifen, das sich gut fährt, aber nen tick länger sein sollte.

zusätzlich mit der schlechten Bremsaufnahme(falsch angeschweißt), die trotz Austausch der Sitzstrebe sich nicht verbessert hat(musste Bremssattel und schraube abfeilen, dass es passt) könnten sie den Rahmen schon mal überarbeiten.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. November 2010)

ja was denn nun  
Kettenklemmer hatt ich keinen, dazu musst ich auch nicht wirklich oft absteigen mit dem stereo 
aber je schneller es wird, desto wohler fühlt sich mein stereo. Nervös bin wenn überhaupt ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (18. November 2010)

DER Cube Stereo SCHIMPF Thread - Teil 1 oder was?


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. November 2010)

mir fällt äußerst selten die kette runter. un dbei mir gehts ja eigtl. bergab eher mal ein bissl zur sache!
Warum fährst du auf dem mittleren runter? Die kette sollt gespannt sein; d.h. vorne großes blatt und hinten MÖGLICHST (heißt nicht so, dass dir das schaltwerk abreißt!) großes ritzel! dann is die kette gespannt, klappert net und fällt net. (nur falls das noch nicht bekannt war)


----------



## BommelMaster (19. November 2010)

wollte nur den frust mit dem kettenklemmen loswerden. die höhe des tretlagers ist verbesserungswürdig, aber man kommt schon klar.

glaub ich bau mir da eine vorrichtung, dass das nimmer passieren kann.

immer aufs große blatt zu schalten und zu shcauen dass nix is is mir zu mühsam, das ding muss in allen lebenslagen funktionieren... muss man halt wieder selber basteln


----------



## jan84 (19. November 2010)

Das Problem mit der runterfallenden Kette gab es beim alten Stereo nicht (vielleicht kennst du es deswegn nicht Andi!?). Beim Fritzz (09) ist es das selbe Problem was Bommelmaster beschreibt. Bevor ich die Kettenführung dran hatte musste ich auffm Trail drei mal die Kurbel abbauen um die Kette frei zu bekommen. Einmal musste ich mit äußerster Gewalt ran, weils an passendem Werkzeug fehlte.
Die Kette liegt dann unterhalb der Hauptlagerschraube und den Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblattes. 

Bin aber mittlerweile der Meinung wenn man es öfter in grobem Gelände richtig laufen lasst ist es keine Option mehr ohne Kettenführung unterwegs zu sein. Würd ich beim Stereo auch zu raten. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## arminiusf (19. November 2010)

Ich habe die Kette auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt, weil sie mir vom kleinen Kettenblatt schomal runtergefallen ist und vom großen Kettenblatt auch. Vom mittleren ist sie allenfalls mals auf's kleine gefallen. Einmal gekurbelt und gut ist. Damit bin ich bisher - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - gut gefahren.


----------



## derAndre (19. November 2010)

Wenn es richtig zur Sache geht, springt sie mir auch vom mittleren auf kleine Blatt, dann springen mir aber auch die ersten Kronen aus dem Gebiss. Sobald ich mal ein bisschen Zeit habe werde ich mir eine Kettenführung nach dem Bionicon-Prinzip nachbauen. Die scheint mir ganz praktisch und sinnhaft zu sein. Ich hatte vorher über eine Lösung nach dem Liteville Vorbild nachgedacht, was sicher etwas geräuschärmen sein dürfte. Die Bionicon-Lösung besticht allerdings durch ihre Einfachheit und damit meinen schmalen Geldbeutel an.

Wer kein Bock auf basteln hat, kauft eine Lösung vom Shaman Racing. Die scheinen zu funktionieren und sind günstig.


----------



## Eierheinz (19. November 2010)

Richtig!
Ich habe bei der Bionicon-Lösung anstatt einer Kunststoff-Tülle einen grauen Gartenschlauch genommen.
Ich werde es mal montieren und dann Bilder zeigen


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. November 2010)

@jan: kann sein, dass ich das nicht richtig einschätzen kann. ich weiß nur, dass beim 08er auch ab und zu mal die ketten fallen, aber mit dementsprechend angebrachter gangwahl sich das ganze vermeiden lässt. von knden, die das 09 oder 10er haben hab ich auch noch keine klagen diesbezüglich gehört. bei nem kumpel, der ein ams fährt fällt sie auch andauernd runter, es sei denn er schaltet gscheid aber egal. Jeder wie er mag. vll. fahr ich auch igrnedwann mal kefü, aber bis dato hab ich sie noch nicht vermisst! (von der bionicon lösung war ich auf der eurobike schon sehr angetan!- LV ist auch gut, schön clean.)


----------



## JDEM (19. November 2010)

Mir ist es ohne Kettenführung auch schon passiert, ließ sich aber zum Glück noch ohne Werkzeug lösen. 
Mit Kettenführung passiert es gar nicht mehr, daher sind in der Hinsicht die 80gr mehr schon sinnvoll angelegt.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Alternativdämpfern für das Stereo aus? Die Suchfunktion hat nur wenig hilfreiche Ergebnisse geliefert.


----------



## fatz (19. November 2010)

also bei fliegt sie runter, wenn's richtig rappelt, egal welches kettenblatt. werd mir wenn ich zeit hab mal 
die ghettoversion der bionicon-fuehrung bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. November 2010)

was ich auch noch erwähnen sollte:
Seit diesem jahr fahr ich, da der xt umwerfer ausgeschlagen war nen xtr von äöhm 2007 oder so. ein dreifach. genauso ist der x0 trigger dreifach. ich hab nur ne zweifach kurbel. bergab schalt ich den umwerfer "aufs dritte blatt". dank bashguard fällts net runter nach aussen und nach innen kann sie auch nicht, dank dem umwerfer. hat bisher übrigens auch gut gehalten


----------



## m.rr (19. November 2010)

ich finde der Abstand beim 09er zwischen Kettenblättern und dem Rahmen etwas ungünstig, sodass sich die Kette, wenn se mal runterfliegt, böse verklemmen kann. (Wurde ja schon gesagt) was dann zu üblen Spuren führen kann...









ja, mein Bike dürfte mal wieder geputzt werden


----------



## fatz (19. November 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich hab nur ne zweifach kurbel. bergab schalt ich den umwerfer "aufs dritte blatt". dank bashguard fällts net runter nach aussen und nach innen kann sie auch nicht, dank dem umwerfer.


rappelt das ned furchtbar beim treten?


----------



## m.rr (20. November 2010)

..als Forzsetzung zu meinem Beitrag meine bisher "dramatischste" Kettenklemmer Geschichte (und die Hauptursache dieser Furchen im Alu). ...Mein Stereo stammt ja aus Sterzing, wo ich es wahrend eines Alpencross kurz entschlossen gekauft habe, weil mein Bike nen Rahmenbruch hatte. Einen Tag später bin ich schon unsanft abgestiegen, weil ich während einer Abfahrt einhändig fotografieren "musste". Dabei hat sich heftig die Kette verklemmt. Hab mir aber nix weiter dabei gedacht. Es ging erst mal weiter runter... Beim nächsten größeren Anstieg, hab ich dann aufs kleine Kettenblatt geschaltet und *knirsch* Kette total eingeklemmt. Gewundert.. und wieder raus gefriemelt. Drei Meter gefahren, wieder verklemmt. (die anderen in der Gruppe waren absolut "begeistert"  von meinen ständigen Eskapaden). Es hat sich jetzt herausgestellt, dass sich beim Sturz samt Klemmer das kleine Kettenblatt so verbogen hatte, das sie sich beim normalen kurbeln einklemmen musste (der Abstand zum Hauptlager ist ja nur Minimal). Bin dann ohne kleines Kettenblatt auf dem Mittleren weitergewuchtet und habe abends die ganze Kurbel samt Kettenblättern von meinem "alten" Bike dran geschraubt, das der Gepäcktransport mitgeschleppt hat.


----------



## rODAHn (20. November 2010)

Mal wieder ganz was Anderes...

über den Winter wollte ich alle Lager meines (Stereo ) Hinterbaus austauschen und somit hoffentlich in der neuen Saison kein "Knacken & Knarzen" mehr haben.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Lager ich insgesamt benötige, sowie welches Werkzeug ich brauche? (Bin ein leidenschaftlicher "Selberschrauber")

..ach so, ist eine Stereo 2008

(Zu den Themen weiter oben: beim 2008er Stereo verhindert der E-Typ Umwerfer das Abspringen der Kette... warum wurde das nur geändert?)

Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten.

LG

rODAHn


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (20. November 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=410280

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477486

Ich will jetzt eigentlich keine SU FU KLug********rei lostreten,   äh, doch will ich  ;-))


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> rappelt das ned furchtbar beim treten?



es geht eigtl. also ich hör zumindest net mehr davon als vom rappeln der kette eh schon! insofern ein geräusch was untrgeht


----------



## nullstein (23. November 2010)

Hallo Jungs.
Ich hab mal ne Frage. Seit einigen Tagen braucht es eine Unmenge an Kraft um meinen Umwerfer zum Schalten zu bringen. Heute bin ich endlich mal dazu gekommen mich der Sache anzunehmen. Na intensiver Prüfung stellte ich fest, dass der Umwerfer freigängig ist. Allerdings knirschte der Zug gewaltig. Also dachte ich mir: Tausch einfach mal den Zug. Also Schraube am Trigger geöffnet, Zug vom Umwerfer gelöst und am Zugende (am Lenker) gezogen. Nichts ging! Selbst mit jeder Menge Kraft und noch mehr Silikonspray. Also Seitenschneider genommen und die Zughülle in 100000000 Teile geschnitten. Dann war der Zug endlich raus. Am Tretlager wird ja der Zug durch den Rahmen geführt. Und diese Bohrung ist völlig dicht mit Dreck. Nach 30 min hatte ich alles frei. 
Nun meine Frage:
Was macht ihr dagegen?


----------



## navpp (23. November 2010)

Bei mir war das letzten Winter an der Stadtschlampe auch der Fall -> Zug rausgeschnitten, später dann auch Hebel und Umwerfer demontiert. Seit dem ist es so geblieben... ich schalte jetzt viel weniger und hab dickere Oberschenkel 

Ne aber Spaß beiseite. Theoretisch könnte man regelmäßig alle Züge schmieren. Beim Motorrad mach ich das auch alle 1-2 Jahre, da ist der Tausch aber auch teurer und mühsamer. Beim Radl werden sie halt getauscht wenn sie hin sind, was zum Glück selten der Fall ist weil die Lagerbedingungen meiner Räder (Ausnahme Stadtschlampe) eigentlich gut sind. Das Motorrad steht doch oft mal draußen im Regen, die Räder werden maximal beim Fahren oder Waschen nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (23. November 2010)

Der Zug ist 7 Monate alt  Und mein Bike steht in der warmen Bude.


----------



## navpp (23. November 2010)

Ok, das ist heftig. Vielleicht in Zukunft vor dem Einbau einmal mit WD40 spülen und dann die Enden ein wenig mit dickflüssigerem ÖL befüllen... das hält das flüchtige WD40 länger drinnen und das Wasser länger draußen...

Mir ist noch was eingefallen: Nur nichtharzendes Öl verwenden und bei Teflonummantelten Zügen nur dafür geeignetes Schmiermittel verwenden -> sonst verklebst du den Zug selbst bzw. angeblich können die Teflonhüllen aufquellen und auch so für einen schwergängigen Zug sorgen.


----------



## Eierheinz (23. November 2010)

Nimm die gedichteten XTR Züge von Shimano, klappt bei mir seit Ewigkeiten.
Allerdings liegt bei mir der Zug für den Umwerfer frei, wird also bei dir noch besser machbar sein.


----------



## m.rr (23. November 2010)

Die Stereo Schaltproblematik wurde hier ja neulich schon mal besprochen, mit Shimano ist's meisten schwergängig. Bei mir ist die Schaltwerkseite gerade eine Katastrophe, werde das mit den XTR Zügen sicher demnächst ma ausprobieren, bin bisher nur zu faul...


----------



## tombrider (24. November 2010)

navpp schrieb:


> Ok, das ist heftig. Vielleicht in Zukunft vor dem Einbau einmal mit WD40 spülen und dann die Enden ein wenig mit dickflüssigerem ÖL befüllen... das hält das flüchtige WD40 länger drinnen und das Wasser länger draußen...
> 
> Mir ist noch was eingefallen: Nur nichtharzendes Öl verwenden und bei Teflonummantelten Zügen nur dafür geeignetes Schmiermittel verwenden -> sonst verklebst du den Zug selbst bzw. angeblich können die Teflonhüllen aufquellen und auch so für einen schwergängigen Zug sorgen.



Korrekt. Silikonhaltige Produkte lassen die Teflonhüllen aufquellen und machen sie nur noch schwergängiger. Ballistol beispielsweise enthält kein Silikon, damit kann man die Hüllen super durchpusten.


----------



## jan84 (24. November 2010)

Ich hab am Fritzz (Verlegung ist ja im Prinzip die gleiche wie beim Stereo) alle Züge durchgehend verlegt, keine Probleme trotz wenig Pflege des Rades, fahren bei jedem Wetter + Hochdruckreiniger. 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (24. November 2010)

Was heißt denn durchgehend verlegt? Die Schaltzughülle geht ja hinter dem Tretlager in die Schwinge hinein. Und dort endet die Hülle. Der Zug liegt also innerhalb der Schwinge frei. Und genau ist er bei mir völlig zugegammelt.
Hast du die Hülle auch durch die Schwinge gelegt?


----------



## jan84 (24. November 2010)

Hatte beim Lesen das Schaltwerk im Kopf, wer lesen & die Information sinnvoll verarbeiten kann ist klar im Vorteil, sorry . 

Hab vom Umwerfer die Zughülle in dem Anschlag in der Schwinge sitzen, hab aber noch nie wirklich danach geguckt wie der Teil bis zum Umwerfer aussieht/ obs da zugesifft ist. Mach ich nachher mal. 
Schaltwerkszug läuft über die Kettenstrebe bis ans Schaltwerk. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Peter-S (24. November 2010)

Ich empfehle Jagwire Züge - seit Jahren keine Probleme damit - top gedichtet, leichgängig und in allen Farbvarianten erhältlich


----------



## icube (25. November 2010)

@ fatz und andi : mir hats letztens mein xt schaltwerk verbogen und jetz soll was anständiges rauf hab gerade ein angebot gefunden > x0 red editon mit trigger für je 140 öcken was meint ihr dazu? brauch eig sonst noch irgwas also ketten kassetten technisch oder züge, weil die kassette eig noch recht neu wäre...
gruß icube


----------



## nullstein (25. November 2010)

Bin zwar nicht fatz oder andi, aber ich antworte trotzdem mal. 
Wenn du von Shimano auf Sram Schaltwerk wechseln willst, brauchste nur nen neuen Trigger. Kette und Kassette können weiter verwendet werden.


----------



## fatz (25. November 2010)

waer mit zu teuer. x9 tut voellig. hab vor einer weile ein neues fuer 39.- oecken bei ebucht 
gekauft. wenn du jetzt shimano drauf hast brauchst du sram-shifter. zumindest fuer hinten.
der rest tut.

edith sagt: nulli war schneller


----------



## icube (25. November 2010)

ok super! hm ja mein dad fährt die x9 und die is schon um welten knackiger wie die xt!
die rote x0 würd hald schön ans bike passen von den farben her! mal schaun vll gibts die x0 ja zu weihnachtnen 

edit: achja brach ich dann nen mittleren oder langen käfig bei der normal verbauten xt kurbel?


----------



## fatz (25. November 2010)

fuer normale 3fach kurbel brauchst den langen. 

Schaltwerkkapazität: langer Käfig = 45 Zähne, mittlerer Käfig = 37 Zähne, kurzer Käfig = 30 Zähne

vorn hast du 44-22= 22. hinten hast du 34-11=23 oder 32-11=21
macht also 22+23=45 oder 22+21=43


----------



## nullstein (25. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> waer mit zu teuer. x9 tut voellig.



Ich hab mich ja nicht getraut das auszusprechen. X9 ist schon fein. XO ist Optik


----------



## icube (25. November 2010)

ok gut! merc fatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (25. November 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> XO ist Optik



und ein paar gramm leichter fuer n hunni mehr.


----------



## mi2 (25. November 2010)

hab mein 09 in gr 20 gerade mal gesäubert und gewogen. komme auf 13,7kg. mal sehen ob ichs schaffe knapp unter die 13 zu kommen


----------



## zeKai (25. November 2010)

sind bei den x9 die Hebel nicht auch aus normalen Alu? welche man ggf. eloxieren lassen könnte?  unter Umständen günstiger! :>

Uh was mein stereo wiegt mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.. 22" 2,4er fat albert.. vario sattelstütze... hope bremse... und ich wollte mir noch ne neue Gabel irgendwann gönnen welche wahrscheinlich auch schwerer ausfallen wird.. da ggf. lyrik, sektor oder eine revelation mit Steckachse.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> und ein paar gramm leichter fuer n hunni mehr.



2 sachen:
1. mittlerer käfig tuts auch (bei mir sogar serienmäßig 
verbaut)
2. Xo/X9 merk ich doch nen unterschied. ich fahr ja aktuell ein 07ner x9 gezwungener maßen. und naja, es maga uch mit am zustand liegen, aber das xo is einfach ne spur unzickiger also zumindest bin ich froh wenn ich meins wieder hab! schalten unter jeder kraft und in jeder lebenslage geht mim teuren doch noch n stückle besser. -- meine einschätzung, die ich auch erst hab, seit ich "wieder" x9 fahr, wo ich doch sonst nur auf xo unterwegs war
aber 140?! das is doch eigtl. ne preisansage!
x9 hatt plastik oder?!

(aso noch ne kombi: xo schaltwerk/x9 trigger. DA merkst wirklich kaum einen unterschied...xo trigger sind n tick härter und haben mehr bums...gegner mögen es als "schwergängig" bezeichnen)


----------



## icube (25. November 2010)

bei actionsports stehts für den preis drinnen! 
x0 sind die schalthebelabdenkungen auch noch carbon und hald der käfig! 
werd das rote x0 ordern der preis is zwar happig aber besser als die ca. 220 uvp!
aber jetz hast mich mitm käfig (mittel oder lang) wieder ins grübeln gebracht^^  
und mit den triggern weis ich noch ned so recht was ich mache eig würden die x9 echt reichen, wobei dir roten x0 natürlich auch a schmankerl wären


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. November 2010)

in der triggerfrage kann man dich nicht beraten das is ein reines ding für die eier
was die länge angeht:
aufm stereo 08 K24 war serienmäßig ein medium drauf. dazu ne 22-32-44 xt kurbel und 32er kassette. wie fatz schon so schön erklärt hat passts eigtl. nicht. aber funktionieren tuts trotzdem! bei nicht gar zu kurzer kette is auch groß/groß kein problem.


----------



## icube (25. November 2010)

richtig  
ich werd zum langen käfig greifen sicher is sicher^^

edit: oder spielt das ne rolle wenn man mal ne kefü dran bauen will?


----------



## fatz (25. November 2010)

06 war eine x9 mit dem langen kaefig drauf. je laenger der hebel ist, desto mehr
schlaegt halt die kette. wenn du nicht zu rumplig faehrst isses egal.
wenn du eine kefue haben willst denk gleich ueber 2 fach und den kuerzeren kaefig
nach.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. November 2010)

na rumplig fahr ich ja aber es funzt(e) trotzdem mit 3fach. egal..
ich würd aber zwecks schaltkomfort/präzision lieber bei mittel bleiben, also bei zweifach, denn da geht im kurzen schon noch was verloren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (25. November 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> Die Stereo Schaltproblematik wurde hier ja neulich schon mal besprochen, mit Shimano ist's meisten schwergängig. Bei mir ist die Schaltwerkseite gerade eine Katastrophe, werde das mit den XTR Zügen sicher demnächst ma ausprobieren, bin bisher nur zu faul...



jetzt, da ich das hier so mitlese ...so ne x9... das hört sich verdammt gut an


----------



## icube (25. November 2010)

ja will aber wenn dann ne 3fach oder die binicon billigdings kaufen oder eher nachbauen und da eben auch bei 3 fach bleiben und da wärs dann wieder die lange oder?!


----------



## jan84 (25. November 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> na rumplig fahr ich ja aber es funzt(e) trotzdem mit 3fach. egal..
> [...]



Dachte ich auch immer, bis die Fahrweise immer rumpeliger wurde .


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. November 2010)

meine FAHRWEISE ist extrem smooth und natürlich vollkommen flowig, egal wie hart fas eglände ist (also faaaast )
Aber nein, spaß bei seite. also ich würde mein einsatzgebiet schon als rumeplig einstufen. zumindest empfehlen mir die "großen jungs" immer mehr federweg egal...hat schon seinen grund, warum ich 440naben mit 629er mavic felgen fahr und ne diabolus und keine deus dran hab


----------



## jan84 (25. November 2010)

War auch garnicht als Kritik oÄ gemeint, wie geschrieben nur meine Feststellung. 
Die großen Jungs empfehlen immer mehr Federweg, ist bei denen wie mir dem Hubraum .


----------



## fatz (26. November 2010)

@jan:
du hast die bodenfreiheit vergessen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (26. November 2010)

Heut is mir aufgefallen das sich meine kurbel relativ schwer drehen lässt. Nach ausbau der kurbel dann bemerkt das sich die linke lagerschale sehr schwergängig bewegt.
Kann man da irgendwas machen ohne gleich neues Innenlager kaufen zu müssen (bzw. die linke Lagerschale) 

Und generell welche Einbaubreite hat das Stereo 2009 eigentlich? 83mm?

Immer wieder was neues  wollte eigentlich nur den zug für den umwerfer reinigen und ölen.


----------



## nullstein (26. November 2010)

Müssten 73mm sein.
Für die Reinigung des Umwerferzugs baust du die Kurbel aus 

Um nochmal kurz auf mein Problem mit dem Umwerferzug zurückzukommen. 
Hab mir jetzt nen XTR Zug gekauft und dazu nen Jagwire Endhülse inkl Führung besorgt. Der Zug läuft nun innerhalb der Schwinge geschützt. Hoffentlich funktioniert das so, wie es mir gedacht habe.


----------



## zeKai (26. November 2010)

Nein ich bau nicht den zug aus... aber ich muss ja irgendwie an das kleine loch dran wo der zur den umwerfer ansteuert sauber machen und etwas schmieren. Das etwas öl in den knick läuft... wo auch die meiste kraft verschwendet wird. Wenn mir der umwerfer zug mal reißen sollte oder sowieso ausgetauscht werden muss mach ich das auch durchgehend ohne das Miniloch! 
Aber noch läuft er recht sauber und wieder gängiger als vorher. (dennoch recht schwer im Vergleich zu meinem hardtail mit toppull


----------



## messias (26. November 2010)

zeKai schrieb:


> Heut is mir aufgefallen das sich meine kurbel relativ schwer drehen lässt. Nach ausbau der kurbel dann bemerkt das sich die linke lagerschale sehr schwergängig bewegt.
> Kann man da irgendwas machen ohne gleich neues Innenlager kaufen zu müssen (bzw. die linke Lagerschale)



Du kannst versuchen vorsichtig die Platiskabdeckung von der Lagerschale zu hebeln. Dann das Lager komplett ausspuelen (z.B. mit WD40) und den Zustand pruefen. Wenns noch halbwegs geschmeidig laeuft, dann ordentlich mit frischen Lagerfett vollpressen und die Plastikdichtung wieder drauf.
Auf diese Weise habe ich mal ein komplett festes XT-Lager wieder fuer ein halbes Jahr fit gemacht. Danach wars aber wieder fest und lief auch nach der Reinigung so rauh, dass ichs hab bleiben lassen und ein neues verbaut hab.


----------



## zeKai (26. November 2010)

ja das werde ich mal versuchen,dank dir. heute nach einer kleinen 2stunden fahrt gings auch wieder (hatte etwas kriechöl rein gesprüht).  Zur not ein neues rein kost ja nicht die welt das xt innenlager.


----------



## fatz (26. November 2010)

messias schrieb:


> Du kannst versuchen vorsichtig die Platiskabdeckung von der Lagerschale zu hebeln.


was auch geht ist, innen da wo die achse normal drinsteckt, von der gegenueberliegenden
seite mit spritze und einer gebogenen ca 1mm-kanuele ist lager zu gelagen. du kannst 
so erst spuelen und dann fliessfett reinpressen, weil das lager zur achse hin nicht richtig 
gedichtet ist. wenn du neue fluessigkeit aufziehst die kanuele stecken lassen.

aber wenn's das lager schon rauh laeuft, isses vermutlich im a...
so teuer sind die dinger dann auch nicht und du hast eins zum auseinanderlegen und
anschauen. entgegen der aufschrift sind die lager eben doch wartbar.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (26. November 2010)

Falls du Langeweile hast, der HT 2 Lagerfred:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381797

Für mich die Moral der Geschichte:

Zuverlässigkeit über Gebastel, geringe Investition über Geiz.

Neuteil rein und Ruhe is!


----------



## fatz (27. November 2010)

sachen zu reparieren, die nicht kaputt sind hat nichts mit geiz zu tun.


----------



## Muehi (28. November 2010)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> [...]
> Zuverlässigkeit über Gebastel, geringe Investition über Geiz.
> 
> Neuteil rein und Ruhe is!



Einziges Problem dabei: Auch als Neuteil waren meine HTII LX/XT Lager alles andere als zuverläßig 

Hab nun übrigens nach langer Warterei auch die neue Gabel im Stereo. Ist die 2009er Fox Talas RLC geworden, das weiß macht sich auch nicht so schlecht. Rollen tuts vorne jetzt auf ner EX500/Acros 75FR Kombi...


An der Lenkerhöhe muss ich wohl noch etwas basteln. 1cm mehr Einbauhöhe und nen Spacer mehr wegen längerem Schaft ist etwas ungewohnt


----------



## fatz (28. November 2010)

Muehi schrieb:


> An der Lenkerhöhe muss ich wohl noch etwas basteln. 1cm mehr Einbauhöhe und nen Spacer mehr wegen längerem Schaft ist etwas ungewohnt


dir ist schon klar, dass man so gabelschaefte absaegen kann? 
im ernst: dreh erst mal den vorbau um, dann sollt's eh schon wie vorher sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (28. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> dir ist schon klar, dass man so gabelschaefte absaegen kann?
> [...]



Verdammt, das hör ich nu zum ersten Mal... Dein Ernst? 

Probefahrt war aber soweit in Ordnung; ungewohnt, aber nicht schlecht. Vielleicht bleibts so, vielleicht stapel ich den ein oder anderen Spacer auch mal übern Vorbau. Und wenn ich mich dann rundherum wohlfühle, kann ich immer noch zur Säge greifen...


----------



## mi2 (29. November 2010)

Frage.Passt der ans stereo 09 ? http://cgi.ebay.de/HiTeMP42-Sattelk...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2c59078ae8


----------



## messias (29. November 2010)

Ne, du brauchst ne Klemme mit 38mm Durchmesser.


----------



## fatz (29. November 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> Frage.Passt der ans stereo 09 ? http://cgi.ebay.de/HiTeMP42-Sattelk...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2c59078ae8


wie der herr oben bereits bemerkte : nein.
und zwar keil 1. zu klein und 2. komplett sinnfrei. oder reisst du bei jeder abfahrt
den inbusschluessel raus? nimm eine mit schnellspanner, deine reproduktionsorgane
werden es dir danken.


----------



## nullstein (29. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ...
> 2. komplett sinnfrei. oder reisst du bei jeder abfahrt
> den inbusschluessel raus? nimm eine mit schnellspanner, deine reproduktionsorgane
> werden es dir danken.



Wenn man ne Variostütze hat ist ne Klemme mit SSP komplett sinnfrei


----------



## fatz (29. November 2010)

na ok. hast recht. allerdings hab ich, zumindest fuer den gebirgseinsatz, noch nicht eingesehen,
warum ich mir wegen 2mal rauf und runter das mehrgewicht  antun soll. die zeit fuer
den schnellspanner hab ich dann auch noch, wenn ich eh die kniepolsterl und andere
handschuhe anzieh und den helm aufsetz.


----------



## nullstein (29. November 2010)

Du wohnst ja auch vom Feinsten! Ick hier im flachen Berlin mag meine KS. Denn hier gehts max 80m hoch und dann gleich wieder runter. Würd ich jedesmal die Stütze per Hand einfahren, würd ich 3min fahren,30sek absenken,40sek bergab.
AHHHHHHH...ich will auch in den Bergen wohnen


----------



## fatz (29. November 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> AHHHHHHH...ich will auch in den Bergen wohnen


dafuer kann man hier nur das halbe jahr biken und muss jetzt so grausige sachen
wie tourengehen und rodeln machen.


----------



## Cortina (29. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> dafuer kann man hier nur das halbe jahr biken und muss jetzt so grausige sachen wie tourengehen und rodeln machen.



Genau, Recht hast, die ganzen Trailbilder vom Samstag hat mir der sch... Schnee versaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (29. November 2010)

Für 40 Sekunden bergab würd ich aber nichtmal eine Variostütze einfahren...


----------



## mi2 (29. November 2010)

ja. ich verstell meinen sattel auch nie. hätte halt gern ein in weiss aber in der größe ist die auswahl leider sehr gering


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. November 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> dafuer kann man hier nur das halbe jahr biken und muss jetzt so grausige sachen
> wie tourengehen und rodeln machen.



da hab ichs dann wohl optimal?! sommer rad, winter rad UND höhenmeter


----------



## fatz (29. November 2010)

ganz ehrlich ich rutsch auch ganz gern mal mit dem board durch den pow oder geh abends
noch mal auf die riesenhuette zum rodeln. besonders seit ich mir vor ein paar jahren einen 
torggler fm115 rausgelassen hab. das ding geht sowas von ab, das setzt gern den radlhelm 
auf.


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. November 2010)

naja in zwei stund ebin ich dann in bissl mehr als nem jahr mit dem auto auch selber mitten drin bei euch  insofern...


----------



## ThunderRoad (29. November 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> naja in zwei stund ebin ich dann in bissl mehr als nem jahr mit dem auto auch selber mitten drin bei euch  insofern...



Wenn Du so redest, wie Du das hier geschrieben hast, wird Dich aber auch das komische Bergvolk nicht verstehen 

Ich war gestern auch bei 10cm Neuschnee Biken. Ging gut, wobei das feuchte Laub unterm Schnee nicht ganz ohne war. Die Trails waren komplett unberührt, bis auf Spuren eines Rehs 

Das Experiment MountinKing Supersonic ist übrigens mehr oder weniger gescheitert: Der Reifen an sich ist spitze, dummerweise ist jeglicher Pannenschutz vergessen bzw. eher absichtlich weggelassen worden. Bei der letzten Tour vor 2 Wochen (als es noch 22 Grad hatte) 3 Löcher im Vorderreifen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. November 2010)

manchmal is deutsch halt doch nicht soo leicht
wollte nur ausdrücken, dass es grad noch etwqas mehr als ein jahr dauert bis ich einen führerschein besitze und dann in kurzer zeit beim "bergvolk" bin.

was deine reifen angeht is das nix neues (abgesehen davon, dass ich auch den grip der conti reifen quer durch die bank zu "spezifisch" finde. das heisst entweder gut auf trocken, auf wurzeln, auf nass, etc. aber bisher hab ichs noch nie erlebt dass mri ein reifen von denen (fast) alles bieten kann!)


----------



## derAndre (30. November 2010)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Das Experiment MountinKing Supersonic ist übrigens mehr oder weniger gescheitert: Der Reifen an sich ist spitze, dummerweise ist jeglicher Pannenschutz vergessen bzw. eher absichtlich weggelassen worden. Bei der letzten Tour vor 2 Wochen (als es noch 22 Grad hatte) 3 Löcher im Vorderreifen...



Aber noch der "alte" Mountain King oder? Nicht der Mountain King II?!


----------



## zeKai (30. November 2010)

Da liest man ja auch immer andere aussagen. Das Gewicht vom MK SS ist natürlich der Wahnsinn im Vergleich, doch soll dieser dann auch recht anfällig sein für Pannen. Dieses Problem würde bei mir natürlich notubes STANS lösen, dennoch bin ich skeptisch was die Leistung des Reifens angeht im direkten Vergleich mit einem fatal bert. 

530gr vs. 750gr da würde man ganz schnell viel rotierende Masse einsparen  doch zu welchen kosten. Ich bin echt am überlegen welche reifen ich 2011 drauf zieh, hatte eigentlich vor wieder Fat Alberts zu nehmen doch diesmal in der Performence Variante und eine nummer kleiner 2,25 ggf auch mal den MK SS testen


----------



## m.rr (30. November 2010)

zeKai schrieb:


> doch diesmal in der Performence Variante



warum das?


----------



## navpp (30. November 2010)

MK1 am VR ist ein super Reifen, was das Fahrverhalten angeht. Grip geht in Ordnung und was mir besonders gefällt, er zeig sehr zeitig an wenn einem der Grip ausgehen zu droht. Also beim etwas kleinen 2.2er ist das so. Durchstichschutz bietet er aber wie beschrieben eher wenig, da hätten sie 200g mehr einbauen müssen.  

Aber wenn man nur in heimischen Gefilden herumrollt und man ab und zu mal auch einen Platten in Kauf nehmen kann empfehle ich den Reifen gerne, ich hab ihn gerade in 2.4 neu aufgezogen!


----------



## navpp (30. November 2010)

m.rr schrieb:


> warum das?




Wahrscheinlich weil er so wie ich dem Triple Nano nicht traut. Ich hab noch einen fast ungefahrenen Satz Fat A 2.25 Evo vom "Neurad" in der Garage und bin in der Zwickmühle, dass ich die Reifen sooo schlecht nicht finden kann Auch wenn ich Schwalbe nicht mag und das HR etwas träge rollt.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. November 2010)

zeKai schrieb:


> Da liest man ja auch immer andere aussagen. Das Gewicht vom MK SS ist natürlich der Wahnsinn im Vergleich, doch soll dieser dann auch recht anfällig sein für Pannen. Dieses Problem würde bei mir natürlich notubes STANS lösen, dennoch bin ich skeptisch was die Leistung des Reifens angeht im direkten Vergleich mit einem fatal bert.
> 
> 530gr vs. 750gr da würde man ganz schnell viel rotierende Masse einsparen  doch zu welchen kosten. Ich bin echt am überlegen welche reifen ich 2011 drauf zieh, hatte eigentlich vor wieder Fat Alberts zu nehmen doch diesmal in der Performence Variante und eine nummer kleiner 2,25 ggf auch mal den MK SS testen



Der MK SS ist rausgeschmiesenes Geld ,der ist sowas von schnell runter so schnell kannste gar kein Geld verdienen.Fahre jetzt die Rubber Queen in 2,2 BC der Reifen ist sowas von gut soviel Grip hatte ich noch bei keinem und das sogar im nassen.Und fällt mal richtig breit aus bei einer ZTR felge.Gewicht 640gramm aber rollt sehr gut ,hatte vorher NN der nicht besser rollte.Gruss


----------



## navpp (30. November 2010)

Wenn du ihn hinten montiert mit zu viel Druck über den Asphalt jagst ja!  Vorne ist der MK SS super! 

RQ2.2 will ich aber auch ausprobieren, kombiniert mit Minon 2.35 vorne.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. November 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> (abgesehen davon, dass ich auch den grip der conti reifen quer durch die bank zu "spezifisch" finde. das heisst entweder gut auf trocken, auf wurzeln, auf nass, etc. aber bisher hab ichs noch nie erlebt dass mri ein reifen von denen (fast) alles bieten kann!)



Schonmal nen RainKing gefahren?


----------



## navpp (30. November 2010)

Conti besetzt beim MTB eben traditionell mehr die Nische. Ein "Volksreifenmodell" wie der Fat Albert könnte aber der Rubber Queen werden... ich muss den irgendwann mal ausprobieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. November 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Schonmal nen RainKing gefahren?



ja, ebenso wie rubber queen, mountain king mk 1 und 2 und kaiser. ah und einen x king, der noch ohne lable war (irgendwann im frühjahr erhalten)..

ich kann dir am MK zum beispiel ziemlich genau sagen was mich nervt:
der reifen bricht im vergleich zu anderen immer so schlagartig weg. von Grip auf rutshcen ohne zwischenstufen. pannensicherheit ist gar kein thema und eben die tatsache, dass er glaub ich am besten mit so leicht nassen verhältnissen klar kommt (wie viele reifen) ABER beim übergang ins richtig siffige oder ins knochentrockene halt sofort wieder der grip auf einen bruchteil reduziert wird. klar, alles subjektiv, aber das is halt meine meinung Rollen tut er gut...stimmt. das tut auch der xKing.. allerdings hat der probleme, sobald der untergrund mal schlamm/matsch/sehr feuchter, lehm,etc is. der heftet sich an den reifen, der setzt sich zu und der grip verabschiedet sich..das kann nen rocket ron z.b. besser! bei dem xking hat mir aber im übruigen die stabilität vom reifen gefallen! ich fahr aufm cc rad und feuchten verhältnissen 1,7bar. (jaja, geeeeht ghar nicht) da verhält sich der x king besser als der rr. (also von wegen rutschen oder durchschlägen, etc.)
Rubber queen gefällt mir dann noch fast am besten. die war auf trockenheit super. leider hat die meiner meinung nach ein problem mit der seitenführung. die is am anfang richtig gut und bricht dann sofort um 80% ein! und dann is ma halt weg... bei nassem gings, war aber auch net das gelbe vom ei (ja..es gobt nicht DEn reifen, der alles kann..). auch pannensicherheit eher befriedigend.
kaiser war änlich stabil wie xking (also natürlich viel mehr, aber verhältnismäßig halt). zu dem kann ich ncih soo viel sagen, da nur ein zwei mal gefahren..
meine favoriten kommen auf jedenfall immernoch aus dem hause schwalbe(Fa, MM, DD, RR) (wenn auch dort ein seitenführungsproblem herrscht, durch die bank weg) und seit neustem bin ich auch anhänger vom minion.


----------



## navpp (30. November 2010)

Der Minon F ist mal sowieso über alle Zweifel erhaben. Ich find den auch nicht so schlecht, wie viele behaupten, wenns schlammig wird. Dann hat er einfach die gleichen Probleme wie jeder andere Reifen auch, abgesehen von den Schlammspezis. 

Aber dass dir der Mountainking schlagartig wegbrincht find ich jetzt sehr interessant. Ich empfinde das nämlich genau umgekehrt. -> Der Reifen rutscht früh aber sehr kontrollierbar. Idealbedingung ist leicht feucht, das seh ich auch so. Also so wies im Wald meistens auch in der warmen Jahreshälfte ist.
Aber ich hab diese Erfahrung mit einem 2.2er auf einer Felge mit 19mm Maulweite gemacht. Den 2.4rer auf knapp 23mm hab ich jetzt noch nicht wirklich ausporbieren können. Hoffentlich werd ich nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. November 2010)

Der Rainking bricht nach meinem Empfinden jedenfalls nicht so schlagartig und so ganz ohne Ankündigung weg wie der Muddy Mary. Der RK kündigt das vorher an, sodass man gegensteuern kann.


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Dezember 2010)

wenn jemand ein stereo sucht, ich verkaufe meins wohl, da ich zu viele räder hab und geld fürs studieren brauch... -> in meinen bikemarktanzeigen


----------



## jan84 (2. Dezember 2010)

Studieren.... brrrrr....


----------



## navpp (2. Dezember 2010)

Würd ich auch nicht mehr machen, viel zu anstrengend!


----------



## jan84 (2. Dezember 2010)

Wie das Biken... viel zu anstrengend


----------



## sap (3. Dezember 2010)

so leute, jetzt hab ich da mal eine frage. eigentlich komme ich gerade gar nicht zum biken, d.h. noch nichmal eigentlich nich, sondern definitiv nich.
da aber vorhin mein stadt-rad defekt war, musste ich für eine kleine strecke doch kurz das mtb missbrauchen. da habe ich dann eine sehr unangenehme feststellung gemacht: ich mache grad uni-stress bedingt relativ wenig sport, biken eben gar nicht. als ich dann vorhin kurz auf dem stereo saß, hat mir quasi sofort der rücken weh getan. ich weiß, dass meine rückenmuskulatur gerade nicht die beste ist. und der dämpfer hat momentan vielleicht auch bisschen wenig luft, is ziemlich weich mit viel sag. aber dass ich vom bloßen draufsitzen und 10mins fahren schon quasi rückenschmerzen bekomm...also es tat noch nich akut weh, war aber doch sehr unangenehm...des sollte meiner meinung nach nich sein.
ich hatte früher auch schon probleme mit der geometrie...dann habe ich den vorbau von 100mm auf 50mm verkürzt. des war schonmal etwas, aber so richtig das gelbe vom ei auch nicht.
fahre mit 190cm, 89-90cm SL einen XL rahmen...früher mit 130mm, das war etwas besser. jetzt mit 140-145cm, da kommt es mir unangenehmer vor. also so ein nach-hinten-kippen-gefühl halt.
hat jemand noch einen tipp, wie wo was ich ausprobieren sollte/könnte?
wäre für jede anregung, nachfrage usw dankbar 
sappl


----------



## messias (4. Dezember 2010)

Die Rueckenschmerzen wuerde ich erstmal nicht ueberbewerten. Wie du schon selber sagst, kommen die wahrscheinlich von der ungewohnten Belastung. Wenn sie nach ein paar Wochen regelmaessigen Radelns aber nicht verschwinden, dann kannst evtl. wirklich ein Problem mit der Sitzposition haben.
Gegen das Nach-Hinten-Kippen-Gefuehl helfen verschiedenen Dinge:
- Ein laengerer Vorbau
- Spacer unterm Vorbau entfernen
- Vorbau umdrehen
- Lenker mit weniger Rise
- Bar-Ends montieren und benutzen
- Sattel nach vorne Stellen
- Auf dem Sattel nach vorn rutschen
- Mehr Druck im Daempfer
- Gabel an Anstiegen absenken
- 24" Vorderrad 

Da kannst du also noch vieles versuchen, aber jede einzelne Massnahme hat natuerlich wieder gewisse Auswirkungen an anderer Stelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (4. Dezember 2010)

Beim Wechsel von Stadtrad auf Stereo oder Stereo auf Stadtrad "zwickt" es bei mir auch regelmäßig. Irgendwas passt mir dann bei der erste Fahrt jedesmal nicht, Hände, Rücken, Gesäß... es ist mühsam am ungewohnten Rad zu sitzen. Die nächste Fahrt ist dann aber wieder logisch wie eh und je, dann ists wieder "mein Fahrrad".  Fahr ich dann wieder mit dem anderen Radl geht das spiel von vorne los! 

Was ich mir auch vorstellen könnte: Vll. hast du dir einfach beim Runterheben von der Wand einfach was eingezwickt... kann schon mal vorkommen wenns schlecht zugänglich ist und man gerade wenig Zeit hat und der Körper wenig gewöhnt ist!


----------



## sap (4. Dezember 2010)

danke mal für euer feedback..ich bin mir gerade dennoch etwas unsicher. also in den rücken gefahren is mir aktuell nichts, ich bin auch nicht gerade ganz zierlich gebaut 
ich dachte/denke mir halt nur, wenn ich mich auf ein rad setze und es sich intuitiv unbequem anfühlt, dann is da was faul...
spacer raus geht leider nicht, da is schon alles wech...ich werde aber mal mit der sattelposition und dem riser-winkel ein bisschen spielen, danke!

Edith fragt noch: wie handhabt ihr des mit der sattelhöhe für touren? so im bezug auf die erreichbarkeit des bodens? könnt ihr auf dem sattel sitzend gerade stehend den boden erreichen? nur ganz leich mit den zehenspitzen oder doch mit dem ganzen fussballen? sind demnach eure beine auf den pedalen (wenn die pedale unten stehen) eher ganz durchgedrückt oder eher leicht angewinkelt?


----------



## Cortina (4. Dezember 2010)

sap schrieb:


> Edith fragt noch: wie handhabt ihr des mit der sattelhöhe für touren? so im bezug auf die erreichbarkeit des bodens? könnt ihr auf dem sattel sitzend gerade stehend den boden erreichen? nur ganz leich mit den zehenspitzen oder doch mit dem ganzen fussballen? sind demnach eure beine auf den pedalen (wenn die pedale unten stehen) eher ganz durchgedrückt oder eher leicht angewinkelt?



Zum Thema Sattelhöhe schaust Du hier
Ganz durchgedrückt sollten die Beine nicht sein. 
So eingestellt erreichst Du je nach Schuhgröße und Sag mit den Spitzen den Boden.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## navpp (4. Dezember 2010)

Stell den Sattel so ein, dass du gut fahren kannst. Wie weit der Boden entfernt ist ist nebensächlich. 
Ich fahre eine tendenziell hohe Sattelposition, also ich versenke den Sattel nach der "Ferse aufs Pedal"-Methode nicht 2cm im Rahmen sondern gehe eher noch ein paar mm hoch. Das liegt vermutlich daran, dass ich mit meiner Schuhgröße recht lange Füße habe  Die Hüfte bleibt beim Pedallieren aber noch gerade. Den Boden erwisch ich dann nur noch indem ich seitlich etwas verrutsche. Who Cares?


----------



## fatz (4. Dezember 2010)

sap schrieb:


> Edith fragt noch: wie handhabt ihr des mit der sattelhöhe für touren? so im bezug auf die erreichbarkeit des bodens?


was das normale fahren betrifft hat mich cortina eh schon zitiert (danke!) .
runterwaerts kommt der sattel komplett rein. die stuetze hab ich so weit als moeglich 
gekuerzt.

(sattel vor der koerpermitte) + (steiler, ruppiger trail) = AUA!


----------



## sap (4. Dezember 2010)

danke 
runter kommt der sattel rein, da bin ich gut erzogen 
die sonstige höhe kontrolliere ich auch nochmal, aber die war eigentlich nicht so schlecht..nur der doofe rücken meckert eben hin und wieder. und ich bin sonst eigentlich niemand, der probleme mit dem rücken hat. mache sonst auch relativ viel(seitig) sport usw (im sommer zumindest, jetzt grad wie gesagt pause)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (4. Dezember 2010)

sap schrieb:


> runter kommt der sattel rein, da bin ich gut erzogen


ja, ja, von wegen erziehung, durch schmerz lernt man schnell


----------



## slmslvn (6. Dezember 2010)

Was auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist, ist die Neigung des Sattels. Bei Rückenschmerzen im unteren Rückenbereich liegt auch oft daran das ds Becken nicht mehr gerade ist. Dazu einfach den Sattel etwas mehr nach vorne kippen und ausprobieren. Hilft meist ein bischen. Aber mal so neben bei 190 und 89-90 cm XL? Ich fahr bei gleicher Größe ein M.. Aber gut soll ja Geschmacksache sein, aber das ist ja schon sehr gestreckt..


----------



## Glücki (6. Dezember 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> bei 190 und 89-90 cm XL? Ich fahr bei gleicher Größe ein M..



 Da kann was nicht stimmen.


----------



## katze007 (6. Dezember 2010)

Glücki schrieb:


> Da kann was nicht stimmen.



Das hoffe ich, dass da was nicht stimmt - hab' mir gerade bei 1.87 Größe ein 20 Zoll Stereo gekauft....


----------



## navpp (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahr mit 1,87cm ein 20"-Stereo und hab den Sattel ungefähr auf Höhe der Lenkerklemmung - so und genau so passt das.


----------



## Somnus (6. Dezember 2010)

katze007 schrieb:


> Das hoffe ich, dass da was nicht stimmt - hab' mir gerade bei 1.87 Größe ein 20 Zoll Stereo gekauft....



Dito!
Das passt wunderbar! 

Bin auch 187 cm und fahre 20".
Größer auf keinen, kleiner nur wenn bevorzugt dh oder bikepark.


----------



## slmslvn (6. Dezember 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Dito!
> kleiner nur wenn bevorzugt dh oder bikepark.


Dem ist so.. 20" war mir zu unhandlich. Aber XL?


----------



## Somnus (6. Dezember 2010)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Dem ist so.. 20" war mir zu unhandlich. Aber XL?



Tja XL... das wäre dann schon nicht mehr unhandlich sondern un-händlebar! 
Ne, muss ja jeder selbst wissen. Wenn er damit klar kommt...


----------



## xerto (7. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne blöde Frage:

Wie kriege ich die Bremsscheiben beim Stereo ab? 

Torx oder Inbus ?

Danke für Eure Hilfe...


----------



## sap (7. Dezember 2010)

Bremsscheiben sind glaube ich meistens Torx...bei meinem stimmts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (7. Dezember 2010)

sap schrieb:


> Bremsscheiben sind glaube ich meistens Torx...bei meinem stimmts



hab noch keine mit inbus gesehen. wenn du die torxgroesse brauchst, kann ich heut abend nachschaun.


----------



## psx0407 (7. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> hab noch keine mit inbus gesehen. wenn du die torxgroesse brauchst, kann ich heut abend nachschaun.



=> t25

ist standard.

psx0407


----------



## xerto (7. Dezember 2010)

danke


----------



## nullstein (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Stereofahrer!
Ich habe es schon im Bremsenthread angesprochen, aber ich würds gern hier nochmal diskutieren. Mir ist am Sonntag das Gewinde der PM Aufnahme an meiner Talas abgeraucht. Das Problem hierbei ist, dass die original verbaute Schraube viel zu kurz ist! Fox verlangt eine Einschraubtiefe von 10-12mm und gibt ein maximales Moment von 10Nm vor. Die bei mir verbaute Schraube hatte eine Einschraubtiefe von 5mm und hat bei 6Nm (siehe Cube HP FAQ) das Gewinde rausgewürgt!
Nun interessiert mich, ob es bei mir ein Einzelfall ist oder ob Cube 2009 einfach mal zu kurze Schrauben verbaut hat.
Email an Cube ist bereits raus.
Also wer misst mal seine obere Sattelbefestigungsschraube an seinem 2009er Stereo nach?
Ich danke euch!


----------



## icube (7. Dezember 2010)

hat zufällig schon jemand an seinem 09er stereo den vorbau getauscht? 
will nen kürzeren syntace superforce weis aber nicht wieviel kürzer 105 is serie, ist ein 60er zu heavy oder doch lieber der 75... was meint ihr?


----------



## nullstein (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahr nen 45er und es ist genial! Besorg dir doch nen günstigen Testvorbau ausm Bikemarkt in 60er Länge und teste erstmal, bevor du dir nen teuren Syntace zulegst.


----------



## icube (7. Dezember 2010)

ok perfekt =) jo werd ich machen wenn ich wieder fit bin dauert noch mind 2 monate aber dann gehts wieder auf.

edit: das stereo hat nen 1 1/8 gabelschaft oder?


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2010)

ja und ich würd drauf achten was/wie das rad zu dir passt und was du damit anstellst.
also mein rad ist/war relativ klein, RELATIV! Das heisst eigl. ist ein zu kurzer vorbau bergab äußerst bescheiden, bergab aber halt geil. deshalb musst du dich eigtl. für nen kompromiss entscheiden. ich stand zw. 90 und 70 - hab den 70ger genommen, weil ich, wie man an meinem aufbau schon sieht, eher vorteile bergab genießen will und bergauf halt alles irgendwie lieber wegdrück.. Deshalb machs davon abhängig wie/was du fährst. Wenn dein rad tendenziell eh zu groß ist bzw. relativ groß ist, dann kannst du in der regel, wenns nicht grad 30ger downhill stummel sind eher zum kürzeren greifen.


----------



## icube (7. Dezember 2010)

ja fahr bei 185 nen 20er rahmen und fahr auch lieber bergab und trails eben also werd ich denk ich auch zu nem 60 oder eher 70er greifen! der 100er is aufjdenfall zu lang! und bergauf is ja dank absenkung auch nicht sooo der stress .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2010)

jein. absenkung hin oder her. vorbau kürzer = gewicht weiter hinten = aufm sattel vorrutschen = mehr anstrengung (v.A. bei wirklich starken steigungen) .
aber das zählt nicht, wenn du dich eh fürs bergab entscheidest. 70 oder 60 und gut is..


----------



## fatz (7. Dezember 2010)

andi 3001 schrieb:


> 70 oder 60 und gut is..



hough!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2010)

was willer? ich steh aufm schlauch sorry!


----------



## sap (7. Dezember 2010)

ich glaub, er is zufrieden mit dir


----------



## fatz (7. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> was willer? ich steh aufm schlauch sorry!



und ich hab gedacht gerade du checkst das. andi, ich bin ehrlich enttaeuscht. 


wollte nur meine zustimmung aeussern....


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (7. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> hough!!



Das ist Nordamerikanische Ureinwohnervariante von "Word", gell?


----------



## soulslight (8. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Stereogemeinde,

ich fahre jetzt seit bald 2 Jahren ein Stereo von 2008 in der K24 Ausstattung. Jetzt möchte ich doch so einiges an dem Rad ändern, da es doch so ein paar Sachen gibt, die mir nicht so zusagen. Ich habe es eigentlich gern sehr gemütlich und brauche nicht zwingend die absolut genaue Rückmeldeung über den Untergrund, den sehe ich ja. Bei der Gabel werde ich von der Fox Talas auf die Sektor Coil U-Turn umsteigen. Was mir aber noch Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist der Dämpfer. Meine Frage dazu ist, ob schonmal jemand einen Coil-Dämpfer am Stereo probiert hat und welcher oder welche in Frage kommen könnten?

Gruß


----------



## fatz (8. Dezember 2010)

derAndre schrieb:


> Das ist Nordamerikanische Ureinwohnervariante von "Word", gell?


ja. allerdings ist die auch nur eine adaption der gewohnheit der nordamerikanischen
nichtureinwohner sich immer mit: "how (do you do)"  zu bedruessen....



soulslight schrieb:


> Was mir aber noch Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist der Dämpfer.


warum? der tut doch ganz anstaendig. bei deinen bremsen seh ich mehr bedarf.


----------



## nullstein (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich möchte meinen Post mal etwas pushen, da es recht wichtig ist. DANKE!



> Hallo liebe Stereofahrer!
> Ich habe es schon im Bremsenthread angesprochen, aber ich würds gern hier nochmal diskutieren. Mir ist am Sonntag das Gewinde der PM Aufnahme an meiner Talas abgeraucht. Das Problem hierbei ist, dass die original verbaute Schraube viel zu kurz ist! Fox verlangt eine Einschraubtiefe von 10-12mm und gibt ein maximales Moment von 10Nm vor. Die bei mir verbaute Schraube hatte eine Einschraubtiefe von 5mm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slmslvn (8. Dezember 2010)

N Freund von mir hat in seinem Fritzz nen Fox schlag mich tot. Auf jedenfall Stahldämpfer. Aber war n bischen gefummel den einzubauen. Allerdings wenn er einmal drinne ist, ist er ne Wonne


----------



## Cortina (8. Dezember 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Ich mÃ¶chte meinen Post mal etwas pushen, da es recht wichtig ist. DANKE!



Habe eben mal nachgeschaut. Beide Schrauben gleich lang, durch den dickeren PM Adapter oben steckt die Schraube ca. 6mm im Gewinde der Talas, die untere etwas mehr, das was der PM Adapter dÃ¼nner ist, ist das Gewindeloch eben etwas lÃ¤nger.

Cube gibt das vor:
Disc Bremssattel zum Rahmen 10 â 12 Nm
Disc Bremssattel zum Adapter 6 â 8 Nm

Kapieren tu ichs nicht, schlieÃlich sitzt der Bremssattel auf dem Adapter geht aber durch diesen durch und steckt im Rahmen/Gabel 

Fatz, was meinst Du was damit gemeint ist 

Wenn es mal schleift dreh ich die Bremssattelschraube handfest, eben mal mit dem Drehmo Ã¼berprÃ¼ft, waren in etwa 5-6 Nm.

10Nm scheint mir etwas brutal.

GrÃ¼Ãe Guido


----------



## Deleted35614 (8. Dezember 2010)

Also 6mm in Alu-Magnesium ist definitiv zu wenig, in Alu sagt man immer doppelte Gewindelänge vom Nenndurchmesser der Schraube. Also sollten es schon 12mm an dieser Stelle sein. Bitte die obere Schraube austauschen.
Die Drehmomente sind auf PM und Iso Standard bezogen, beim Iso Bremssattel hast du weniger Gewindelänge wie beim PM Standard am Rahmen oder an der Gabel.


----------



## nullstein (8. Dezember 2010)

6mm Einschraubtiefe sind ein Witz! Fox schreibt 10-12mm vor und gibt nen max. Moment von 10Nm an.
Ich habe mir mal eben den Spaß gegönnt und die Schraube mit 6Nm Moment und 6mm Einschraubtiefe nach VDI 2230 durchgerechnet. Ich sag nur AUWEIA!!!! Na mal schauen, ob die Damen und Herren von Cube auf meine Mail antworten oder ob ich das neue Casting selbst zahlen darf.
Ich bin echt sauer. Fox gibt ne Mindesteinschraubtiefe vor und Cube haut zu kurze Schrauben rein


----------



## soulslight (8. Dezember 2010)

@ fatz: ja, ganz anständig tut er. ich hätte gern nur mehr als ganz anständig. deshalb meine frage ob schonmal jemand einen stahlfederdämpfer verbaut hat. und die bremsen sind in arbeit. wobei ich ja nach langem entlüften und kolben gängig machen jetzt wirklich anständige bremskraft, einen definierten druckpunkt habe und noch nie fading erlebt habe.
edit sagt: ich habe es nunmal gern fluffig beim fahren und dieses gefühl vermiss ich ein bischen beim stereo.

@slmslvn: kannst du deinen freund mal fragen, welcher dämpfer das war/ist?


----------



## fatz (8. Dezember 2010)

soulslight schrieb:


> edit sagt: ich habe es nunmal gern fluffig beim fahren und dieses gefühl vermiss ich ein bischen beim stereo.


frag mal den:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=72928


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (8. Dezember 2010)

Van RC oder DHX RC4 .. Ich frag ihn nochmal


----------



## soulslight (8. Dezember 2010)

@ fatz: danke, pn bereits versandt.
@ slmslvn: ist es der oben genannte user, dann habe ich bereits kontakt aufgenommen. falls nicht, danke für die mühe.


----------



## soulslight (8. Dezember 2010)

ach ja, dann stell ich mal die geplante teileliste als diskussionsgrundlage ein:

Neuaufbau Cube Stereo 2008

Rahmen: Cube Stereo 2008 18â schwarz anodisiert

Gabel: Rock Shox Sektor RL U-Turn Maxle Light Steckachse 20mm

DÃ¤mpfer: Fox RP23 oder eine Alternative?!

LaufrÃ¤der:  
Felgen: Veltec V-TWO rot eloxiert
Naben:  Veltec SL Disc rot eloxiert; Vorne: 100/20mm; Hinten: 135/9mm
Speichen:  Sapim race weiÃ
Nippel: Aluminium, rot eloxiert, 14mm

Bremsen: Formula The One 2008 weiss-schwarz; Scheiben 180mm, Adapter rot eloxiert

Vorbau: Syncros AM 60mm schwarz/ weiss oder Sixpack Racing SAM 60 mm schwarz/ weiss

Lenker: Syncros FR 31 Bar 7075 weiss oder Sixpack Racing Menace OS 2011 weiss oder Race Face Atlas rot eloxiert

Steuersatz:  Sixpack Racing The Cup 1.5R rot eloxiert oder FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integrated 

Kurbel: Shimano XT 2-fach 22/36 

Innenlager: Aerozine MTB

Bashguard: Race Face Atlas 36T

Umwerfer: XT E-Type Down-Pull

Schaltwerk: SRAM X0 Middle Cage

Trigger: SRAM X9

Pedale: Sixpack Icon Al oder NC 17 Sudpin III S-Pro oder weiterhin Wellgo DH 10

SattelstÃ¼tze: Syntace P6 Carbon schwarz oder KS i950R

Sattel: Syncros AM oder Specialized Phenom oder Selle Italia SLR XC Flow oder Fizik Antares VS

Reifen: Maxxis Ardent oder Schwalbe Fat Albert

Griffe: noch keine Ahnung

gruÃ


----------



## fatz (8. Dezember 2010)

die formula bremse halt ich fuer fragwuerdig. hol dir ene elixir, die gibt's grad recht billig und die bremst richtig


----------



## slmslvn (8. Dezember 2010)

Nee ist nicht der oben genannte. Aber ich habe mich vertan ist ein Fox DH 5.0 Allerdings meinte er das er ein wenig überdimensioniert ist.. Aber davon mal abgesehen hat das Fritz auch 160 und nicht 140 wie das Stereo hinten. Ich weiss nicht ob du da so nen langen Dämpfer rein bekommst bzw ob das Sinn macht..

Gruß


----------



## Cortina (8. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Habe eben mal nachgeschaut. Beide Schrauben gleich lang, durch den dickeren PM Adapter oben steckt die Schraube ca. 6mm im Gewinde der Talas, die untere etwas mehr, das was der PM Adapter dünner ist, ist das Gewindeloch eben etwas länger.
> 
> Grüße Guido



Komando zurück nach dem Motto wer viel misst misst Mist , tut mir leid nullstein, hast ein Bier gut 

Hatte vorhin nicht bemerkt, dass die ganzen Adapter verschoben waren und dadurch nur auf 6mm geschätzt.

Habe jetzt mal alles komplett abgebaut und sofern das mit nur zwei Händen möglich ist die Schieblehre, die Bremse, die Schrauben und die Adapter festgehalten und richtig gemessen.





Etwas über 10mm sitzt die Schraube im Gewinde.
Wie weit sitzt Deine untere denn im Gewinde?

Guido


----------



## nullstein (8. Dezember 2010)

8mm
Und die von Cube melden sich einfach mal nicht. Das Lustige ist ja, dass es zwei verschiedene Schrauben sind. Bei der oberen beginnt das Gewinde direkt nach dem Kopf. Bei der unteren erst etwas später. Somit wird Cube mir wohl vorwerfen, dass ich das verdaddelt hab.


----------



## JDEM (8. Dezember 2010)

Ist mir übrigens auch schon einmal passiert. Hab bei ner Fox ne Avid Bremse demontiert und dabei scheinbar das Gewinde beschädigt. Da die Bremse reklamiert wurde, fiel dies natürlich erst später auf und wurde dann mit nem Helicoil repariert. Vll. ist die Kombination Avid, Fox und Gewindesicherung nicht ganz optimal, so dass das Gewinde schon vorm Einbau einen leicht weg hatte.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> die formula bremse halt ich fuer fragwuerdig. hol dir ene elixir, die gibt's grad recht billig und die bremst richtig




immer diese alteingessenen meinungen - elixir z.b. hab ich auch schon zweierlei erölebt: bei nem kumpel leckt sie andauernd und bei nem kunden bin ich fast übern lenker geflogen... mir wäre, wenn sie so optimal funzt wie die von dem kunden die elixir schon zu "undosierbar " (sehr subjektiv dieses wort). bei formula das selbe: ich bin ne the one gefahren, die war ein traum; ich fahre ab und zu mal mit meiner k24 und denk mir ich würd jetzt gern stehen...geht aber nicht so nach dem motto. aber auch nur manchmal..also ich weiß nicht. formula, avid,... alles gschmackssach! (ja ich weiß - eigtl. funzt aber nur die elixir richtig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ja ich weiß - eigtl. funzt aber nur die elixir richtig


naja, eigentlich funzt nur hope richtig, aber die ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Dezember 2010)

stimmt -.-


----------



## fatz (8. Dezember 2010)

geh! jetzt widersprich mir wenigstens ein bissl.

ist ja echt dreckfad heut.


----------



## soulslight (8. Dezember 2010)

schön hier die bremsendskussion mal wieder angheizt zu haben .
@andi: so blöd es klingt, ich hatte mit meiner k24 auch immer das gefühl, dass sie nicht so macht wie sie soll. dann, als alter bike-bravo-leser mal die bremsen-tuning tipps befolgt und die kolben mit dot geputzt. seither funktioniert sie einwandfrei und nach kurzer einfahrzeit (temperatur) habe ich einen mehr als ordentlichen druckpunkt. geholfen haben auch die swissstop-beläge. ich konnte sogar wieder von der 200er auf die 180er scheibe zurückbauen.
es scheint so zu sein, dass bei formula einige bremsen mit verdreckten kolben und "altem" öl rausgehen. also entlüften und kolben reinigen, dann sorglosteil.

gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Dezember 2010)

mh das kann nicht nur sein das ist so aber die ganzen "tunig tipps" kannte ich auch shcon ohne die bike und hab sie auch angewendet. ( so nebenbei: von einem ehemaligen mx freak / schrauber kenn ich auch den trick einfach ein einmachgummie nach dem entlüften zwischen bremshebel und griff zu machen, die bremse also zu ziehen und das über die nacht oder so. soll helfen den rest an luft rauszubekommen - macht es auch. also so als kleines besipiel aus dem  "trickreportaire")
Meine kolben hängen relativ oft und ich mach sie auch wieder gängig. nur manchmal habe ich bei extremeren stücken, also viel gefälle und punktuelle sehr harte bremsungen halt das gefühl dass sie nicht mehr mitkommt, und ich deshalb immer schon viel früher anfangen muss zu bremsen. MANCHMAl - nicht immer...keine ahnung. wahrscheinlich eine italienische zicke die da bremst

das war vor 3 wochen oder so eh das härtste! ich hab mich nach der trailausfahrt erstmal 5 min auf die seitre gestellt und mit wasser gekühlt, weil die bremse gestunken hat wie sau. - war aber ein trail den ich normal auch fahre, ohne dass die bremse versagt! ervtl. warn bissl dreck drauf oder so..keine ahnung. aber das sind so die momente wo man dann dochmal ins grübeln kommt 

@fatz: so langweilig, dass du schon streit suchst?
übrigens sind stahlfahrwerke toll!


----------



## soulslight (8. Dezember 2010)

na ja, wenn man sich deine videos anschaut, dann bist du auch etwas schneller unterwegs als und mit stereo eh untermotorisiert unterwegs gewesen (trotzdem schade drum und mein beileid).
ich habe auch länger überlegt ob ich nicht mit etwas mehr an federweg und damit verbundener größerer stabilität besser bedient wär. habe mich aber dagegen entschieden, weil ich doch noch ganz gern länger bergauf fahren möchte, nicht soviel geld auf einmal ausgeben will und bergab ja eh nicht zu schnell bin. ich mag es zwar ganz gern flowig, dann aber auch wieder lieber etwas technischer und da hat mir der federweg bsher jedenfalls immer dicke gereicht, nur das ansprechverhalten bei den vielen kleinen stößen hat noch luft nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> keine ahnung. wahrscheinlich eine italienische zicke die da bremst


und ich dachte du bremst selber....


> war aber ein trail den ich normal auch fahre, ohne dass die bremse versagt! ervtl. warn bissl dreck drauf oder so..keine ahnung. aber das sind so die momente wo man dann dochmal ins grübeln kommt


seit meine juicy koolstopbelaege drin hat bremst sie. immer. manchmal schleift sie
ein wenig, dann braucht's ein bissl saubermachen mit wd40 und gut is. die standfestigkeit
ist ok. nach 400hm richtig steilem trail in schrittgeschwindigkeit kriegt sie ein bissl
fading, aber das haben andere auch.


> @fatz: so langweilig, dass du schon streit suchst?


ned mit dir. das ist mir heut zu anstrengend. da gibt's leut wo das leichter geht. 
war heut ned mein tag....


> übrigens sind stahlfahrwerke toll!


nie was anders behauptet. besonders vorn....


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Dezember 2010)

koolstop is nach meinem geschmack bei der formula einfach zu "weich"...die originalen sinter beläge von formula packen viel aggresiver zu! Aber da mag sich formula und avid unterschieden....

und das wegen dem stahlfahrwerk hab ich nur deshalb gesagt:
ich soll dir doch wenigstnes etwas widersprechen --> ich widerspreche nicht und bin einer meinung...das ist mein logischer schluss daraus


----------



## jan84 (8. Dezember 2010)

Erwähnte ich schonmal dass ich meine alten Magura Louisen (Modell bis 06) seit Jahren weitestgehend vollkommen ignorieren bis auf Scheiben und Belagswechsel ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Dezember 2010)

jaja bis 06 - da gbas bei magura öfter mal was gscheids..n kumpel hat ne alte mata mit carbon hebeln an nem alten rocky element. die geht min so gut wie die neue R1!
aber so in der letzten zeit kenn ich von magura nur urchschnittliche bremsen, die mal schwammig sind, mal siffen, usw..


----------



## fatz (8. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> koolstop is nach meinem geschmack bei der formula einfach zu "weich"...die originalen sinter beläge von formula packen viel aggresiver zu! Aber da mag sich formula und avid unterschieden....


sinter geht bei mir gar ned. swissstop reisst noch n bissl mehr an, wird aber laut wenn heiss.


> ich soll dir doch wenigstnes etwas widersprechen --> ich widerspreche nicht und bin einer meinung...das ist mein logischer schluss daraus


muss ich das jetzt kapieren?


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Dezember 2010)

DU nicht nein


----------



## nullstein (11. Dezember 2010)

Frage hauptsächlich an @fatz und andi: Läuft ne Forke mit 540er Einbauhöhe vernünftig im Stereo?Hab ja nen 09er mit 140er Talas (510 ± 5 Einbauhöhe).Bis 530er Einbauhöhe sollte alles noch ok sein.Aber 30mm mehr?Was meint ihr?


----------



## fatz (11. Dezember 2010)

meine lyrik u-turn hat 550 rum. geht schon noch. zumal ich sie ja soweit absenken kann wie ich will.
du solltest halt den sattel ca. so weit vorschieben, wie du vorn hochhebst, sonst passt die sitzgeo nimmer.
sitzlaenge wird natuerlich kuerzer. ich hab zudem noch einen 75mm vorbau drauf, um das lenkverhalten
wieder etwas quirliger zu kriegen. passt mir aber ganz gut, da mir der 2006er 20"-rahmen mit 187/89
doch etwas lang war.
andis fox sollt geringfuegig kuerzer sein.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Dezember 2010)

545 soweit ich weiß. die alten talase waren noch kürzer als die heut. ich glaub sogar richtung 540 + 70ger vorbau..passen tut das recht gut; zumal ich denk, dass du im 09ner stereo durch die eher "integriertere" geo das noch besser anpassen kannst. also ich behaupte es wir keinerlei großen nachteile mit sich bringen.


----------



## nullstein (11. Dezember 2010)

550?!Das ist ja schon recht übel.Ich werds wohl einfach mal testen mit 160 in der Front.Aber ich fahr jetzt schon nen 45er Vorbau...Hmmmm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (11. Dezember 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> 550?!Das ist ja schon recht übel.


was ist da uebel? von nix kommt nix. auf der ebene fahr ich selten voll ausgefahren und 
runter isses eh wurscht. raufzu kann ich die lyrik um 50mm runterdrehen. koennt gern 
mehr sein, aber geht. 
ich koennt die gabel mit der allseits bekannten huelse auf 172mm traveln, aber das waer
dann doch etwas zu viel des guten


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Dezember 2010)

ich fahr auch in der ebene mim vollen federweg. ich finds gut so wies is.
wie groß bist du/dein rad?


----------



## nullstein (11. Dezember 2010)

Bin 184cm und fahr nen 20 Zoll.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Dezember 2010)

dann hast duch auch schon verhältnismäßig nen großen rahmen im vergl. zu mir. Da bei dir das oberrohr auch noch länger ist, sitzt du jetzt in etwa wie ich vorher mim 90ger vorbau. wenn du jetzt die gabel einbaust, und bei 45 bleibst müssts aber vom grund her pi mal daumen wiede rhinkommen.


----------



## sap (14. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß, ich hatte schonmal gefragt...aber damals nur auf den rahmen bezogen.
es geht um den "restwert" meines rahmens: ist BJ 08, mai 09 erworben, hat also noch restgarantie. mit hope step down, slx 3x kurbel, sattelstütze (30cm gekürzte P6 alu), syntace superlock und xt e-type umwerfer.
der rahmen hat gebrauchsspuren, ein paar kratzer und so, keine risse, keine dellen. und ich hatte eben mal das problem mit der gelösten schraube an der schwinge hinten, hatte aber nach der säuberungsaktion und vorsichtiger loctite anwendung (damit kein fett ans loctite kommt  ) keinerlei probleme mehr. nur ist eben eine schraube nicht mehr original. haltet ihr 500 EUR für oben genanntes paket utopisch? neupreis der teile war irgendwo bei etwa 850 und funktion ist gut, optik halt teilw. eingeschränkt..


----------



## jan84 (14. Dezember 2010)

Mit Dämpfer nehme ich an? 400-460 würde ich da für realistisch halten. Bei eBay könntes auch etwas weniger werden. 
Hab Ende 09 für den ein Jahr alten 08er mit Dämpfer, P6, Superspin und XT Umwerfer 560 Euro bekommen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## sap (14. Dezember 2010)

hm ok, dann peil ich mal 500 an 
hattest du ne kurbel dabei?


----------



## jan84 (14. Dezember 2010)

Nein... aber letztens sind zwei neue Fritzrahmen (09er ohne Anbauteile, nur mit Dämpfer) für unter 400 wegegangen, die Cubes bringen gerade nicht die Masse.


----------



## Bymike (14. Dezember 2010)

das letzte mal beim Rumstöbern im Forum ist mir das hier im Bionicon-Bereich aufgefallen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481453

Da hab ich die Kettenführung dann mal (etwas improvisiert) nachgebaut:









Material: 
4 cm Gartenschlauch, ein Stück schwarzes Gewebe-Klebeband gegen die Gartenschlauchoptik, 3 Kabelbinder.

Funktion: 
Im "Stand" Merkt man schon einen leichten Widerstand, wenn man die Kurbel dreht, beim Fahren merkt man absolut gar nichts. Man hörts nicht mal, weil Reifen und Sonstige Geräusche einfach lauter sind. 
Der richtige Einsatz blieb leider bis jetzt aus, wobei ich mir noch bissl Sorge drum mache, was passiert, wenn der Kabelbinder reißt und das ganze handwerkliche Kunstwerk richtung Schaltarm wandert 

Aber für das Geld - Keines - erfüllts mit Sicherheit seinen Zweck. Im oben genannten Thread gibts das auch in schön 

Wollts nur mal vorstellen - vielleicht taugts ja jemandem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich überleg das ganze auch demnächst mal etwas besser umzusetzen, dachte da an so ne Variante ala Liteville Kettenführung. Die Befestigung ist noch das Problem, entweder als Schellenlösung oder direkt in der Kettenstrebe verankert.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (14. Dezember 2010)

sap schrieb:


> ich weiß, ich hatte schonmal gefragt...aber damals nur auf den rahmen bezogen.
> es geht um den "restwert" meines rahmens: ist BJ 08, mai 09 erworben, ...........



die 08er Rahmen mag kaum noch jemand... 
Also probieren kann man es immer aber ob du den gewünschten Preis erzielst ist fraglich


----------



## wildkater (15. Dezember 2010)

@Bymike
cool - bitte um Testbericht


----------



## sap (15. Dezember 2010)

hm vielleicht behalte ich es dann noch. die 08er will niemand? man, die leute haben einen schlechten geschmack  das 08er war/ist doch viiiiiiel hübscher!


----------



## fatz (15. Dezember 2010)

@kefuebauer:
im liteville-forum gibt's einen ganzen thread dadrueber http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491816
die loesung von ozm gefaellt mir am besten...
gartenschlauch ist vermutlich etwas weich. der wird ned lang halten. ich werd das ganze mal 
mit pe-wasserleitung probieren. allerdings ist mir grad zu viel schnee und zu kalt zum biken.

abhauen sollte das teil auf keinen fall. sonst ist mindestens das schaltauge im a...


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Dezember 2010)

Wenn das mal abhaut passiert gar nix, daß wird nur immer an der unteren Rolle anditschen, sprech da aus Erfahrung.
Hier mal meines aus PE1000 und einem Alubügel, funzt echt super, wiegt 15 gr und hat 20 Euros gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (15. Dezember 2010)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wenn das mal abhaut passiert gar nix, daß wird nur immer an der unteren Rolle anditschen, sprech da aus Erfahrung.


na bei deinem ist das nicht so kritisch. bei gartenschlauch koennt ich mir vorstellen,
dass das haengen bleibt. dann zieht's das schaltwerk rum. muesst man ausprobieren.


----------



## nullstein (15. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage: Stereo 2009: semi-integrierter Steuersatz?
Falls ja: kann mir jemand nen guten Reduziersatz empfehlen? Der blöde mega-riesen-ultra-hoch-Kegelstumpf des FSA nervt mich.


----------



## messias (15. Dezember 2010)

Einfachste Loesung waer den Spacer einfach wegzulassen - damit geht aber auch eine Dichtung floeten.
Alternativen gibts zuhauf, ein Klassiker ist hier der Syntace Superspin.


----------



## nullstein (15. Dezember 2010)

Passt der Syntace auf Anhieb ins Steuerrohr oder haben die extravaganten Liteville-Rahmen ein speziell bearbeitet Steuerrohr? Den Syntace Leuten trau ich so einiges zu.


----------



## JDEM (15. Dezember 2010)

Sollte ohne Probleme passen, fahren ja hier auch einige und die Liteville 301 bis MK8 hatten auch ein durchgehendes 1.5 Steuerrohr wie die Stereos.


----------



## sap (15. Dezember 2010)

hope step down passt auch


----------



## Eierheinz (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe den hier:


----------



## icube (15. Dezember 2010)

wo wir gerade beim steuersatz sind der serien fsa hat nur oben eine große dichtung oder?
unten dürfte nix sein..?!


----------



## messias (15. Dezember 2010)

Eierheinz schrieb:


> Ich habe den hier:



Den hat er doch schon.



icube schrieb:


> wo wir gerade beim steuersatz sind der serien fsa hat nur oben eine große dichtung oder?
> unten dürfte nix sein..?!



Ich meine es sind drei Stueck (abgesehen von den Dichtungen der Lager), eine in dem konischen Spacer und jeweils ein grosser, duenner, sich gern verduennisierender Gummiring oben und unten.


----------



## icube (15. Dezember 2010)

die vom konischen spacer hat sich schon verabschiedet! aber mein bruder hat letztens die gabel ausgebaut und nicht aufgepasst wie die große dünne dichtung unten rein muss bzw ob die da reinmuss... hat vll zufällig jemand ne idee oder foto.. wäre super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. Dezember 2010)




----------



## icube (15. Dezember 2010)

ah perfekt! merce vincy!


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (15. Dezember 2010)

Diese Drecksdichtung ist echt das Letzte... Die hat sich nun schon wieder verabschieded...


----------



## Vincy (16. Dezember 2010)

Die Dichtung geht da leider sehr schnell defekt.
Frag mal bei bike-components, die verkaufen auch FSA-Ersatzteile. 
http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c483_Kleinteile.html/filter_id/115/limit/10/page/2
Evtl auch mal in einem Sanitär-Fachhandel fragen, vielleicht haben die passende Dichtringe.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd mir irgendwann nen anderen Steuersatz holen...


----------



## Vincy (16. Dezember 2010)

Acros kann ich dir da empfehlen. Ist zwar teurer, dafür aber bessere Qualität und Ersatzteilversorgung.
http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/STEUERSATZ/-ZS-ZERO-STACK/ZS49/28-6:::3_91_187_189.html


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (16. Dezember 2010)

der passt quasi problemlos ins Stereo...
Made in Germany ist schon mal gut... 
In weiss wÃ¼rde der auch gut zu meinem roten Straitline Vorbau passen... 
Mit was kann man hier rechnen in â¬?
Hatte mir erst Ã¼berlegt mal nen Chris King oder sowas zu holen... Die sind vom Preis her ja auch nicht grad niedrig und von daher wÃ¼rde der Across wohl auch drinnen sein...


----------



## Vincy (16. Dezember 2010)

Im bikemarkt wird momentan einer sehr günstig angeboten, allerdings in rot.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/331723/cat/29


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (17. Dezember 2010)

Vincy schrieb:


> Im bikemarkt wird momentan einer sehr günstig angeboten, allerdings in rot.
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/331723/cat/29



Danke für den Tipp hab ich gekauft!
Rot passt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scox83 (17. Dezember 2010)

Servus,
ich baue mir grade ein stereo hpa von 2009 auf.
jetzt habe ich nur eine frage.
irgendwie bin ich scheinbar zu dämlich den richtigen e-type umwerfer zu kaufen. gibts da verschiedene?
welchen brauche ich?

könnt ihr hier mal bitte schauen?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59275

danke schonmal und ein schönes we.


----------



## messias (17. Dezember 2010)

scox83 schrieb:


> ich baue mir grade ein stereo hpa von 2009 auf.
> ...
> irgendwie bin ich scheinbar zu dämlich den richtigen e-type umwerfer zu kaufen.



Keine Sorge, daran beissen sich selbst die Besten die Zaehne aus.  E-Type war nur bis 2008.
Du brauchst nen ganz normalen Top-Swing-Umwerfer mit Schelle.


----------



## scox83 (17. Dezember 2010)

aaaaaaahhhhrg!
wieso ist dann n etype loch an dem rahmen?

ich muss vom umerfer n stück wegnehmen, dann würds passen. abe rist keine saubere sache.


----------



## messias (17. Dezember 2010)

scox83 schrieb:


> wieso ist dann n etype loch an dem rahmen?



Wo? Bei mir ist da keins. Mach maln Foto.


----------



## scox83 (17. Dezember 2010)

oder ist das doch ein 2008er...?


----------



## messias (17. Dezember 2010)

scox83 schrieb:


> oder ist das doch ein 2008er...?



Bingo! Oder noch aelter, dass kann ich nicht sagen.
Jedenfalls kein 2009er oder neuer.

Soweit ich weiss, hat bei dem 2008er nur ein bestimmer XT E-Type so wirklich gepasst (glaub der M760). Die Info sollte sich aber hier im Thread finden lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (17. Dezember 2010)

Das dürfte nich mal nen 2008er sein... Ich hab nen 2009er und der ist definitiv nicht das, was da bei dir steht!


----------



## scox83 (17. Dezember 2010)

...aber der rahmen ist noch wie neu 

also, wenn man weiss, wonach man hier im threat suchen muss, kein problem.
jetzt habe ich mich eben an den schleifbock gestellt und das problem zu staub werden lassen.

einfach ne kante unten weggeschliffen (also am umwerfer) und es passt.

dank dir für den denkanstoß


----------



## soulslight (22. Dezember 2010)

Für alle, die es interessieren könnte: 
ich habe mich in den letzten wochen etwas schlau gemacht in bezug auf die frage, ob ein stahlfederdämpfer in's stereo passen könnte. die frage für mich war, wie kann ich meinen hinterbau etwas sensibler für die kleinen schläge gestallten. nun, die schlussendliche antwort ist, dass es beim stereo keinen sinn macht auf einen stahlfederdämpfer zu wechseln. warum? es gibt nur einen dämpfer der eingesetzt werden kann und der keine veränderung beim federweg bewirken würde und gleichzeitig in den rahmen passt, das ist der fox vanilla r in 190mm länge. dieser dämpfer ist aber mit einem fixen propedal ausgestattet, was den eigentlichen vorteil der stahlfeder wieder zunichte macht. ergebnis ist also, dass ich bei dem original fox rp23 bleibe und mal schaue ob das tftuning oder das push tuning ein sinnvolles ergebnis liefern wird. das ganze wird aber erst zum frühjahr hin passieren.

gruß


----------



## fatz (22. Dezember 2010)

schmier den rp23 mal anstaendig. etwas motoroel mit der spritze unter den abstreifer soll
zumindest bei gabeln wunder wirken.....


----------



## soulslight (22. Dezember 2010)

ok, danke!
hat mich nur gewundert, dass der dämpfer auf garantie bei toxoholix war und hinterher nicht besser als nach 1 jahr betrieb lief. jetzt dachte ich, dass ein besserer service vielleicht was bringen könnte.


----------



## fatz (22. Dezember 2010)

zumindest ueber meine gabel werden von der sog.  motoroelkur wahre wunderdinge berichtet.
scheint bei rs und den meisten gabelservicern recht trocken zusammengebaut zu werden.
egal......
wenn ich mich recht erinner, hab ich vor einer weile mal was ueber den kleinen service an
foxdaempfern in einer der beiden bike bravos gelesen. die info sollt reichen um dem guten 
stueck n schluck oel zu verpassen. annsonsten halt der trick mit der spritze. der ist halt nicht
ganz ungefaehrlich, weil du damit die dichtung demolieren kannst.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Dezember 2010)

Meinst mit kleinem Service nen luftkammerservice?
Den hab ich 2 mal pro jahr gemacht und siehe da, dämpfer musste in 20000km nicht einmal zu toxo! Die kartusche scheint recht lang zu halten und die dichtungen werden dabei mit irgend soner art(!) vaseline behandelt. funktioniert wunderbar!


----------



## fatz (22. Dezember 2010)

jupp! den meinte ich. hab ich bei mir noch nie gemacht. funzt trotzdem immer noch.

was macht dein rahmen eigentlich?


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Dezember 2010)

steht inkl. teilen unverändert in der werkstatt.
Ich bin momentan dabei alle erdenklichen möglichkeiten durchzuspielen, die ich habe und wenn ich dann endlich mal den masterplan habe bin ich hofftl. schnell wiede rmobil was das anbelangT!


----------



## CJee83 (23. Dezember 2010)

Anbei ein Foto vom aktuellen Bike. Neu is der Rahmen, hab den 2011er Race Rahmen auf Garantie bekommen, weil mein 07er knackte. Neu ist die Sektor und die Crosslines, Umwerfer, Züge usw., 36 Kettenblatt und Bashguard. Der Rest is vom alten Rad. Quasi n Neues, wiegt halt coole 14,5 Kilo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CJee83 (23. Dezember 2010)

hehe, falsches Foto


----------



## steppenwolf712 (23. Dezember 2010)

hat jemand schon das Horst Link Lager von einem Stereo 2009 gewechselt?
Ich meine das doppelte Lager (2x 988 2RS) in der Schwinge. Ich habe versucht mit einem Innenauszieher von Kukko in die Nut zwischen die zwei Lager zu kommen, um eines nach dem andereren rauszuziehen. Der Innenauszieher greift aber nicht richtig und rutscht ab. Hat jemand eine bessere Idee?
Ich habe dazu trotz intensiver Suche im Forum nichts gefunden. Die anderen Lager gehen einfacher raus und sind nicht das Problem.


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Dezember 2010)

Wenn du hier im fred suchen würdest wären dir versch. möglichkeiten offengelegt:

meine: mit gewalt schraubenziehern, dorn und viel liebe
fatz´: die proffesionelle lösung mit nem abzieher (wobei wenn der nicht greift, eher meine lösung)
und nochjemand: lass cube machen..

waren bestimt noch andere sachen dabei. meine lösung dauert n bissl.
tipp: warm machen hilft GAR nix! welches lager als erstes draussen ist is auch wurscht. den einsatz am lager kannst auch vergessen, der hält nicht - also irgendwo druaf kloppen und irgendwann kommts dann auch raus. am besten die ganze schwinge mit in richtung schraubstock mit nehmen

Achja: verurteilt mich ruhig wegen der methode

Und: ich glaube mich nun aus Kosten/nutzen gründen fürs nächste jahr festgelegt zu haben. Die 0 euro variante - also stereo wiederaufbau - wirds wohl dummer weiße für kommende saisso werden. einziges problem was ich noch habe (abgesehn davon, dass ich kein bock auf das rad hab) ist, dass mir kein einziger hpa stereo rahmen gefällt - primär farblich gesehn.


----------



## icube (24. Dezember 2010)

geht dann dein alter rahmen als garantiefall durch und du würdest nen 2011er hpa bekommen oder?


----------



## steppenwolf712 (24. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Wenn du hier im fred suchen würdest wären dir versch. möglichkeiten offengelegt:
> 
> meine: mit gewalt schraubenziehern, dorn und viel liebe
> fatz´: die proffesionelle lösung mit nem abzieher (wobei wenn der nicht greift, eher meine lösung)
> ...



Danke für die Antwort.
Kann ich beide Lager auf einmal rausdrücken oder rausschlagen...oder ist da ein kleiner Falz (Anschlag) dazwischen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Dezember 2010)

ist ein falz dazwischen. zumindest beikm 08er - ich gehe davon aus, dass sie es nicht geändert haben - warum auch..

@icube: ja genau so siehts aus. Und da ich eigtl. nur eine übergangslösung suche bis 2012,, denn da war was gescheites eingeplant hab ich mich halt für die 0 euro variante entschieden.


----------



## fatz (24. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Achja: verurteilt mich ruhig wegen der methode


verurteilt wird hier nicht. hier wirst gleich geteert und gefedert 

frohe weihnachten allerseits


----------



## icube (24. Dezember 2010)

@ andi: ja da hast du allerdings recht die farbkombis sind echt nicht so der hammer! welches bike hast dann im auge als stereo nachfolger?

werd mir aufm serien lrs die ex500 dt felge raufspeichen lassen dann wird auch auf was neues gespart! achja die rote x.0 is auch schon drauf leider is mir beim schaltgriffe montieren und umwerfer einstellen, der umwerfer flöten gegangen bzw die schraube die den zug hält hat sich selbstständig gemacht (nach 3 gewindegänge abgerissen) > garantiefall und etwas ärgerlich draf normal nicht passieren! 

ebenfalls frohe weihnachten allerseits!


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> verurteilt wird hier nicht. hier wirst gleich geteert und gefedert
> 
> frohe weihnachten allerseits



 Gleichfalls (an alle)

@icube: ich hab gar nix im auge. ich weiß nur was ich such und dass ich kein rad ungefahren kaufen werde. dafür bin ich nächstes jahr dan demo day und in riva am bikefestival  meine erste woche gardasee - und dann gleich mit cracks - das wird hart

also was ich will is eigtl. ganzs chnell und recht genau zusammengefasst:

-Gattung Enduro (evetuell dem trend zu mehr federweg folgend)
-160-180mm Federweg (evtl. ganz gerne stahlfahrwerk)
-15-16,5 kg gewicht (für laufruhe und ne satte lage - gewicht wird dann vermutlich wieder in den laufrädern stecken - hochzus qual bergab erleuchtung)
- Ne VERNÜNFTIGE/neuartige kettenführungslösung wär ganz nett
- variabler rahmen im bezug auf radstand(bzw. kettenstrebe, wäre verzichtbar), winkel, federwegslängen, steuersätze, etc.
- hinterbau genau so steif, dass er nicht zu steif is (ja klingt komisch..)
- steckachse hinten + vorn
- hoch und runterfahrbar - sone slopestyle kiste z.b., die dann ne bergauf-schieb geo besitzt bringt mich nicht weiter
- es darf sich ruhig ein hinterbau wiederfinden, der sich nach federweg anfühlt! er darf nur durch brutales wippen nicht beeinträchtigen. ausserdem sollt das ganze recht agil (aber nicht hektisch) werden und der hinterbau geht bitteschön linear bzw. progressiv. wenn deggressiv, dann nur ETWAS zur wippverhinderung, aber keinesfalls eine so deggressiven bock wie das stereo!
- äußerlich vll. nicht GANZ soviele "verbogene" rohre und ne farbe, die BAM macht - wobei die entscheidung am äußerlichen nicht scheitern sollte.

kurz um: Eierlegende wollmilchsau


Das war jetrzt halt nur der rahmen - parts mäßig seh ich keine probleme, da weiß ich in etwa genau was ich will. Schwer wirds halt nur einen rah,men zu finden der für mich das ganze da oben am besten erfüllt. voralllem der doch sehr subjektive punkt mit dem "agil, aber nicht hektisch" und nach federweg anfühlen, aber nicht beeintrrächtigen dadurch wird schwer. Passen würden auf die Beschreibung einige rahmen. Vom neuen Alutech bis zu Liteville zb. is da halt recht viel dabei.
achja und 0815 sollte der rahmen weder von de rmachart noch von der häufigkeit sein - aber auch das ist kein ausscheidekriterium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (24. Dezember 2010)

ach ja, andi, bezugs rahmen: bin vor kurzen ueber das giant reign x gestolpert. macht einen ganz netten
eindruck, wenn ich auch noch nicht rausbringen konnte was der rahmen wiegt. nicht mal der gianthaendler
ums eck hat's rausfinden koennen.....


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Dezember 2010)

Ja man müssts mal fahren. Optisch nicht ganz mein fall - liese sich aber wie mit allem irgendwie ausgleichen. Das Trek Scratch gefällt mir auch gut! Oder mein bereits zwei jahre alter traum Intense Uzzi..Optisch (mit den alten decals) ein traum in metallic works blue! das einzige problem was ich damit hab is, dass es ein import ding is und garantiemäßig in übersee abgehandelt wird! Naja, wird mit sicherheit auch davon abhängen was sich vorher fahren lässt und was nicht.


----------



## icube (24. Dezember 2010)

hört sich alles recht nach liteville bzw so wirds ja meistens beschrieben... 
ja das neue alutech sieht echt nicht schlecht aus macht nen vernünftigen eindruck! 
das ibis mojo hd wäre auch mal interessant zu fahren, nicolai wäre auch was naja wirst schon was finden


----------



## wildkater (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohes Fest!
Ride on!

PS: werde mir vom Weihnachtsgeld voraussichtlich eine RS Reverb rauslassen


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (24. Dezember 2010)

Andi, bist du sicher wegen dem "Falz" ZWISCHEN den Lagern?

Ich meine mich vom Sommer zu erinnern, das der Falz an einer Seite sass und die Lager beide gleichzeitig mit einer Schraube und Mutter mit Rohr dazwischen rauszuziehen waren.

Wenn in der Mitte ein Falz wäre, müsste ein Distanzring zwischen den Innensitzen sein, weil die Schraube sonst die Lager verspannen würde.

Ach ja, mein Rahmen soll 08 sein, Schwarz ELOX mit E.Type Umwerfer


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Dezember 2010)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Andi, bist du sicher wegen dem "Falz" ZWISCHEN den Lagern?
> 
> Ich meine mich vom Sommer zu erinnern, das der Falz an einer Seite sass und die Lager beide gleichzeitig mit einer Schraube und Mutter mit Rohr dazwischen rauszuziehen waren.
> 
> ...



ich bin mir grad unsicher ob ich dich richtig versteh.
also du verwirrst mich grad. ich dachte, dass er in de rmitte säße. deiner theorie nach müsste ja dann die seite, an der sich kein falz befindet ebenfalls verspannt werden?! - wieso sie überhaupt verspannen sollten ist ir auch nicht klar. wie gesagt so ganz versteh ichs ned. aber lässt sich ja leicht feststzellen: theoretisch müsstest du dann an der schwinge auf der einen seite einen sehen, auf der anderen nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. Dezember 2010)

Wie schon pn't, guck dir das Fanes an. Bis auf die Optik ziemlich genau das was du beschreibst. KA wies daa mit Probefahren aussieht. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (25. Dezember 2010)

Hab extra noch mal in den Karton mit den Lagerresten gekuckt:

Achse Horstlink hat zwei schwarze Scheiben als Distanz zwischen Strebenausleger und Lagern:

Strebenausleger/ schwarze Scheibe/ Lager/ Lager/ schwarze Scheibe/ Strebenausleger.

Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, fällt mir garkein Falz mehr ein ;-)

Mal kucken, wer zuerst die Nerven verliert und sein Stereo auseinanderschraubt, um nachzusehen.

Ich bin sicher, die Lager mit ner M6 und nem kurzen Rohr einfach rausgezogen zu haben.
Eingepresst am Schraubstock.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Dezember 2010)

wenn du das so erzählst bin ich mir auch nich mehr sicher...ich baus nich auseinander - hätt zwar nicht viel zu tun, aber da mir das künftig eh wurscht is

äh ja jan. sorry, eigtl. wollte ich sowas wie "merci" antworten  danke für die pn!


----------



## jan84 (25. Dezember 2010)

passt scho .


----------



## slmslvn (26. Dezember 2010)

Trek Scratch steht ganz weit vorne auf der Liste.. 
LaPierre Spicy 316 fühlt sich hinten auch nach ziemlich viel an! Ist auch sehr laufruhig bei top berg auf Werten. Allerdings geht das zu kosten der Wendigkeit. Aber vllt auch mal n Blick wert.


----------



## jan84 (26. Dezember 2010)

Bei LaPierre hat man vermutlich das gleiche Problem wie bei Cube. Die Bikes ansich funktionieren gut, sind ordentlich ausgestattet und preislich ok, die Verarbeitung ist aber mäßig bis schlecht. Am Anfang ist das vollkommen Wumpe, nach ein paar Monaten/Jahren (je nach Einsatzzweck) wirds dann aber nervig.

Bin da mittlerweile unerfreulicherweise an dem wer billig (was billig ist, also nichtmehr die Anforderungen erfüllt, ist vom Einsatzzweck und vom Pflegeverhalten abhängig) kauft kauft zweimal Punkt angekommen.  Ich denke da hat man irgendwann den Punkt wo man mit den relativ schlechter ausgetatteten "Premium Marken" (Specialized, Trek(?),...) oder "Nobelmarken" (Nicolai, Liteville (?), Alutech (?) ...) besser dran ist. Bis auf das Fahrwerk (Rahmen, Gabel, Dämpfer) besteht ein Bike doch eigentlich eh nur aus Verschleissteilen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## navpp (26. Dezember 2010)

Das gemeine ist, dass man oft schwer abschätzen kann wo der zusätzliche Euro wirklich was bringt und wo man ihn einfach für ein gutes Marketing aufgezahlt hat.
Hab vor kurzem so Hope Hoops bekommen. Dachte zuvor, dass Hope Naben schon quasi den Step zur "Nobelmarke" gemacht habe, noch nicht Premium aber eben kein Billigprodukt mehr. Hätte ich nicht auf X12 umbauen müssen wär mir die 12cm lange Gratrestspirale (bzw. Reste davon) wohl erst aufgefallen wenn ich vorzeitig Lager wechseln hätte müssen. Hab dann die VR Nabe auch aufgemacht und erst mal Späne entfernt, was soll das?


----------



## navpp (26. Dezember 2010)

Kurze Zwischenfrage weils grad so schön reinpasst: Welchen kurzen günstigen (antipremium ) Vorbau, stabil ruhig schwer, fürs Experimentieren kaufen?


----------



## icube (26. Dezember 2010)

hab mir im bikemarkt nen syntace superforce 70mm gebraucht für 35 euro geholt kannst ned viel verkehrt machen! würd aufjdenfall im bikemarkt schaun!


----------



## navpp (26. Dezember 2010)

Bikemarkt ist ne Möglichkeit, nur sind die meisten Angebote aus Deutschland und dadurch mit in Relation zum Teil zu hohen Versandtkosten verbunden. Ich brauch aber noch ein paar andere Teile die ich wahrscheinlich bei Bike-Components bestelle und würd dort ev. gleich einen mitbestellen. Vll. der da in 60mm? http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14546_Hussefelt-Vorbau-0--OS-1-1-8--.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (26. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem Hussefelt kannste nix verkehrt machen. Fahr den an meinem HT. Stabil, billig, schlicht und schwer -->ergibt: GUT!


----------



## navpp (26. Dezember 2010)

passt, super danke, der passt gut ins Budget


----------



## [email protected] (27. Dezember 2010)

In einer Ausgabe des englischen DIRT Magazins war das Cube Stereo unter den ersten 3 "fastest trail bikes", und ich überlege mir nächstes Jahr noch ein Tourenfully zuzulegen, wobei "touren" hier relativ ist, da ich an meinem Tourenhardtail eine 55er habe. 

Allerdings habe ich nocht Fragen, und ich fände es klasse, wenn mir jemand dabei helfen könnte:

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den Lagern im Hinterbau gemacht (Wartungsintervalle, Kosten etc) gemacht, und wie sieht es bei Cube mit Kundenservice aus?


----------



## steppenwolf712 (27. Dezember 2010)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Hab extra noch mal in den Karton mit den Lagerresten gekuckt:
> 
> Achse Horstlink hat zwei schwarze Scheiben als Distanz zwischen Strebenausleger und Lagern:
> 
> ...



Hallo Spazierenfahrer,
ja genauso sieht es aus, wie du es beschrieben hast. Die Lager liegen press aneinander. Falls es da einen Fals gibt, dann kann es nur ein sehr kleiner sein, der allenfalls der Abrundung der Lagerschale entspricht.
Kannst du mir beschreiben wie du das mit der M6, kurzem Rohr und Schraubstock gemacht hast - so mit brachialer Gewalt will ich da nicht dran gehen.


----------



## fatz (28. Dezember 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit den Lagern im Hinterbau gemacht (Wartungsintervalle, Kosten etc) gemacht


wenn du sie nicht bei cube kaufst, halten sich die kosten in grenzen. hab meine
seit 06 gefahren und heuer erstmals die lager am umlenkhebel gewechstelt.
das hauptlager muss jetzt auch dran und dann schau ich mal nach denen am
hostlink. bin da aber eher die ausnahme obwohl ich viel und auch etwas haerter 
unterwegs bin. hier wurden schon deutlich kuerzere intervalle berichtet.


> wie sieht es bei Cube mit Kundenservice aus?


was willst du servicen lassen?


----------



## [email protected] (28. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn du sie nicht bei cube kaufst, halten sich die kosten in grenzen. hab meine
> seit 06 gefahren und heuer erstmals die lager am umlenkhebel gewechstelt.
> das hauptlager muss jetzt auch dran und dann schau ich mal nach denen am
> hostlink. bin da aber eher die ausnahme obwohl ich viel und auch etwas haerter
> ...



Danke für die Antwort. 

Also....einen All-Marketing Bike/Trailbike Kauf mache ich nicht mehr vom Fahrverhalten des Bikes abhängig, sondern auch von dem Support durch Händler, Garantieverhalten des Herstellers und so weiter. 

Das war meine Frage, wie Cube als Firma da drauf ist. Es soll Firmen geben, die so etwas eher als "Nebensache" betrachten.


----------



## xerto (28. Dezember 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Also....einen All-Marketing Bike/Trailbike Kauf mache ich nicht mehr vom Fahrverhalten des Bikes abhängig, sondern auch von dem Support durch Händler, Garantieverhalten des Herstellers und so weiter.
> 
> Das war meine Frage, wie Cube als Firma da drauf ist. Es soll Firmen geben, die so etwas eher als "Nebensache" betrachten.



Also ich verstehe deine frage nicht?

Cube ist ein großer Anbieter mit vielen Bikes. Cube ist Marktführer im mittleren Preisegment und viellieicht vergleichbar mit VW.

Gewährleistung ist gesetztlich geregelt und Service kommt vom Händler. Da gibt es sicherlich gute und weniger Gute.

Und jetzt nochmal Deine Frage? Was möchtest Du wissen?


----------



## jan84 (28. Dezember 2010)

Der Service bei Cube ist, nach dem was man hier liest, stark vom Händler abhängig. Man liest teilweise durchaus von Lieferzeiten von vielen Wochen/einigen Monaten für Ersatzteile (ging glaubich um Lager/Achsen), teilweise ist es ne Sache von ner Woche. In wieweit es in den Fällen an Cube oder dem Händler hing kann man als Außenstehender ja normal nicht beurtielen. 
Cube direkt steht als Ansprechpartner nicht zur Verfügung, muss ALLES übern Händler laufen. Letzteres ist für *mich* ein Argument kein Cube mehr zu kaufen. 

grüße,
Jan

PS: Der VW-Vergleich hinkt, bei denen hab ich mich bisher immer wesentlich willkommener gefühlt .


----------



## xerto (28. Dezember 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Der Service bei Cube ist, nach dem was man hier liest, stark vom Händler abhängig.
> 
> PS: Der VW-Vergleich hinkt, bei denen hab ich mich bisher immer wesentlich willkommener gefühlt .



Das mit VW kann man so oder so sehen Jan.


Aber auch hier gibt es unterschiedliche Erfahrungen. Ich fahre z. B. keinen VW mehr (wg Serviceprobleme) und kaufe Cube als Auslaufmodelle im Netz.

So spar ich zwischen 400 und 500 Euro in der Anschaffung die ich wieder im regionalen Service ausgeben kann. So hat jeder was davon. 

Nach zwei Jahren verkaufe ich das Bike und das Spiel geht von vorne los..


Bei Autos alle 3 Jahre 

Auf in den Schnee Jungs. Hier in Maintal bei Ffm liegen 25 cm Schnee...


Lasst die Spikes am Stereo krachen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ja klar ist das Einzelfall abhängig, mein Post sollte auch bzgl. nicht wertend sein. 

Die Streuung bei VW ist auch enorm, wir haben halt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht (das beste war, nach 7 Jahren, 120tkm und drei Inspektionen in Fremdwerkstätten ein neuer Motor inkl. Einbau für 78 Euro (ich glaube die Zündkerzen oder sowas mussten wir selbst bezahlen ). 



> Auf in den Schnee Jungs. Hier in Maintal bei Ffm liegen 25 cm Schnee...
> 
> 
> Lasst die Spikes am Stereo krachen..



!!!

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Der__Dude (28. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute,

hat jemand eine Kettenführung am Stereo 2010er-Modell? Ich hab das Forum zwar schon durchforstet, allerdings nichts passendes gefunden. Würde gerne die e.thirteen drs (2-fach-Kettenführung) installieren, mit den entsrechenden Kettenblättern versteht sich... Die Führung sollte jedoch ohne irgendwelche Flex-Aktionen direkt passen. Ideen oder Anregungen??

Gruß


----------



## fatz (28. Dezember 2010)

@dude,
schau mal da: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491816
ist zwar liteville, sind aber ein paar nette ideen dabei


----------



## jan84 (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke dass ist am Stereo wie am Fritzz. Alles was am Tretlager geklemmt wird muss, wenigstens ein bisschen, befeilt/-flext werden. Ich hatte ne Shaman Enduro dran, da musste auf ca 10-15mm nen guter mm weggefeilt werden. Mittlerweile nen eigenbau ähnlich der Bionicon/Liteville Führungen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## blutbuche (28. Dezember 2010)

@andy : ...könnte sowas empfehlen - fährt sich traumhaft un ist nicht "zu" gebogen - und die farbe - brauch´man net drüber reden ...hihi  federweg 160. wippt nur wenig ,man kommt auch bergauf gut voran , bergab isses der hammer - ein echtes spassteil ..den rahmen in dieser frabe gabs allerdings wohl nur 05/06 ... greez , k.


----------



## Somnus (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich würde gerne meine silberne XT-Kurbel (HT II) an meinem Stereo gegen eine gleichwertige schwarze Kurbel tauschen.
Weiß jemand ob es einen shop gibt, der lediglich Kurbeln verkauft?
Und falls es nur ein Set  (Kurbel, Blätter und Lager) gibt, welcher Hersteller neben Shimano (z.B. die Hone) passt auf mein  vorhandenes Lager (HT II)?

Die Hone scheint leider überall ausverkauft zu sein.

Gruß
Somnus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (28. Dezember 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Die Streuung bei VW ist auch enorm, wir haben halt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht (das beste war, nach 7 Jahren, 120tkm und drei Inspektionen in Fremdwerkstätten ein neuer Motor inkl. Einbau für 78 Euro (ich glaube die Zündkerzen oder sowas mussten wir selbst bezahlen ).



Das spricht für VW... 

Ich fahre jetzt Honda und da geht nix kaputt. Ist auch ne Lösung.

Übrigens, am Stereo bis jetzt nach 6.500 Km in diesem Jahr auch nichts. Scheint auch hier mehr oder weniger Glück zu sein, ob man ein Montagsbike erwischt oder nicht. 

Ich habe Kette und Kasette ausgewechselt und einen achtelliter Öl verteilt. Das Klappern am Stereo beim Downhill war die gelockerte  Kasette, ansonsten alles im Lot.Gabel war auf Garantie. Lob an Lucky Bikes..

Den ganzen Sommer habe ich überlegt ob ich die Spikes von Schwalbe für 30 Euro/Stück im Sonderangebot kaufe. Habe mich dagegen entschieden, weil ich davon ausging, das dieses Winter milde wird. Als die Reifen dann 50 Euro gekostet haben und der Schnee massenweise fiel, habe ich sie gekauft. Super Planung 

Aber ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit Reifen und Bike und das Grinsen im Gesicht ist geblieben, auch wenn es momentan ein bißchen einfriert, aber da liegt ja nicht am Stereo. 

Euch viel Spass beim biken...


----------



## fatz (28. Dezember 2010)

@somnus:
gab's die xt 2011 nicht auch in schwarz? sonst slx. ist halt ned ganz schwarz.
andere kurbeln wie race face muessten aber eigentlich auch passen. soweit ich weiss, sind die achsen 
gleich dick. ansonsten tauscht das lager halt mit. kostet auch nicht die welt.

wenn du einen laden findest, der kurbeln solo verkauft sag bescheid. wuerd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## wildkater (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe die Truvativ Stylo in schwarz am Stereo. Sind preislich und Gewichtstechnisch auf XT-Niveau. Auch sonst nichts negatives bisher.


----------



## Somnus (28. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> @somnus:
> gab's die xt 2011 nicht auch in schwarz? sonst slx. ist halt ned ganz schwarz.
> andere kurbeln wie race face muessten aber eigentlich auch passen. soweit ich weiss, sind die achsen
> gleich dick. ansonsten tauscht das lager halt mit. kostet auch nicht die welt.
> ...



Jep, die XT 2011 gibt es demnächst auch in schwarz, allerdings nur als OEM für CUBE. Frei verkäuflich ist sie nicht. Leider. 

Hier wurde auch häufig die Hone genannt, allerdings finde ich die nirgendwo mehr.

Klar, das Lager könnte ich mittauschen. Aber die "alte" ist ja quasi wie neu, daher würde ich gerne eine Kurbel oder von mir aus auch eine komplette Garnitur Kaufen, die direkt HT II kompatibel ist. Ich würde dann nur die Kurbel tauschen und das Lager und die Blätter verticken.

Weiß jemand ob Sram kompatibel ist mit der HT II Achse der XT?
Die hier z.B.:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a35719/x-9-kurbel-2x10-fach-rot-28-42-z-175mm.html?mfid=248

Oder welcher Hersteller neben Shimano verwendet noch das HT II System?

Wenn ich einen Laden finde, meld ich mich fatz


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Dezember 2010)

Die Hone wird (warum auch immer) nicht mehr produziert, wenn du Glück hast, findest du noch eine bei ebay...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## wurzelhoppser (29. Dezember 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich würde gerne meine silberne XT-Kurbel (HT II) an meinem Stereo gegen eine gleichwertige schwarze Kurbel tauschen.
> Weiß jemand ob es einen shop gibt, der lediglich Kurbeln verkauft?
> ...



Schau mal hier .
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=54843

Die sind immer günstig und haben eigendlich immer alles da.Habe dort schon etliches bestellt und war immer zufrieden.
Habe meine Slx umgebaut auf zweifach ,vieleicht ist ja sowas auch was für dich.


----------



## nullstein (29. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schön! Wie haste den SLX Schriftzug vom Kurbelarm bekommen, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2010)

Kannst entweder mit feinem Schleifpapier rangehen oder einfach abwarten, nach einigen tkm verschwindet er von selbst . 

@Hone: Wurde durch die 2fach SLX abgelöst. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (29. Dezember 2010)

@ Steppenwolf:

auf die übliche Art ;-)

Schraube durch das Lager stecken, auf der anderen Seite des Schwingenarms kurzes Rohr aufsetzen( bei mir  Kassettenabzieher ohne Mitteldorn), dicke U Scheibe auf das Ende mit dem Vierkant und Mutter aufschrauben.
Durch aufschrauben der Mutter wird das Lager langsam in das Rohr gezogen, bis es aus der Schwinger herausfällt.

Einsetzen:

Lager ansetzen, Schwingenarm mit angesetztem Lager in den Schraubstock halten und Langsam zudrehen, die schliessenden Backen drücken das Lager rein. Aufpassen, das nix verkantet. Eventuell das alte Lager verwenden, um das neue endgültig in seinen Sitz zu drücken.

Wichtig: eindrücken der Lager IMMER nur über den Aussensitz, da die Lager sonst kapputt gehen können.


----------



## mi2 (29. Dezember 2010)

Somnus schrieb:


> Oder welcher Hersteller neben Shimano verwendet noch das HT II System?



http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...d=779&osCsid=e1b169396012e1d1033ff8acf795f7d7

laut beschreibung die !sogar in farbe und bunt. aber ziemlich teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (1. Januar 2011)

erst mal an alle ein gutes neues jahr! 
so und nun meine frage das 2009 stereo hat einen 1 1/8 zoll standard gabelschaft bzw steuersatz bei der fox talas oder?

gruß icube


----------



## nullstein (1. Januar 2011)

Das 2009er hat ne 1 1/8 Talas drin. Steuersatz ist nen semi-integrierter Steuersatz der von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 reduziert.


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (1. Januar 2011)

Guads Neus allen Bikern.
Frage. Wollte mein Stereo bisschen vor dem Salz schonen und es in einen Rollentrainer von Tacx-Satori einspannen. (Offroadwege leider zu mit Schnee im Südschwarzwald) Der Hinterbau mit Original x12 Steckachse ist zu breit und hat auf der rechten Seite keinen Haltepunkt. Weis da jemand Abhilfe bzw. gibt es da ev. einen Umrüstkit?
Solange muss ich mein altes Proflex einspannen (was ich eigentlich für Winterausritte hernehmen wollte)
MfG


----------



## xerto (1. Januar 2011)

hallo hotze botze

cube sagt auf der homepage, das die fullys nicht für rollentrainer geeignet sind. besser geeignet sind ht oder rennräder. 

viel spass damit


----------



## fatz (2. Januar 2011)

Hotze-Blotz schrieb:


> Wollte mein Stereo bisschen vor dem Salz schonen und es in einen Rollentrainer von Tacx-Satori einspannen. Der Hinterbau mit Original x12 Steckachse ist zu breit und hat auf der rechten Seite keinen Haltepunkt.



meins hat zwar noch einen schnellspanner, aber ich hab mir das problem grad erst mal
zu gemuete gefuehrt. das einzige was gehen wuerde, ist statt der steckachse etwas
nehmen, was statt des spannhebels einen passenden gnubbel (und ein querloch zum
festziehen) hat und auf der anderen seite ein deutlich laengeres gewinde, so dass man 
aussen nochmal einen gnubbel aufschrauben kann. breite hab ich allerdings noch gar
nicht angeschaut.


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (2. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> meins hat zwar noch einen schnellspanner, aber ich hab mir das problem grad erst mal
> zu gemuete gefuehrt. das einzige was gehen wuerde, ist statt der steckachse etwas
> nehmen, was statt des spannhebels einen passenden gnubbel (und ein querloch zum
> festziehen) hat und auf der anderen seite ein deutlich laengeres gewinde, so dass man
> ...


 
Hy Xerto. Lt. dem Rollentrainerhersteller Tacx ist es egal welches Bike. Für den Ausgleich der verschiedenen Reifengroessen (28, 26 ..Zoll) gibt es extra Ausgleichsplatten, die montiert werden müssen.

Jedoch fehlt mir bei der Steckachse ein richtiger "Knubbel" wie Fatz schreibt. Dazu ist der Hinterbau wirklich sehr breit. So kann ich den Feststeller nicht bedienen. Klaro, man könnte sich in Eigenregie was basteln, aber ich dachte ich frage mal, vielleicht gibts ja was fertiges.
Mit den anderen MTB`s mit "normaler Achse gehts problemlos.

Es fehlt einfach eine Maximal-Breiten-Angabe von dem Rollentrainer.
Merci mal
Greez


----------



## xerto (2. Januar 2011)

Hotze-Blotz schrieb:


> Hy Xerto. Lt. dem Rollentrainerhersteller Tacx ist es egal welches Bike. Für den Ausgleich der verschiedenen Reifengroessen (28, 26 ..Zoll) gibt es extra Ausgleichsplatten, die montiert werden müssen.



Es geht laut Cube homepage nicht um die Breite sondern um die Federung.

Originalzitat:

27-09-2010 12:43
FAQ, Technik - Kann Ich mit meinem Cube Bike auf einem Rollen - Trainer trainieren?
Kategorie: FAQ, Technik
Ja.

Allerdings sind alle Fully-Rahmen und alle Carbon-Rahmen davon ausgeschlossen. Durch die permanente Fixierung des Bikes auf dem Rollentrainer können Carbon Rahmen nachhaltig geschädigt werden.


----------



## m.rr (2. Januar 2011)

ich würde's meinem auch net zumuten wollen...


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (2. Januar 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Es geht laut Cube homepage nicht um die Breite sondern um die Federung.
> 
> Originalzitat:
> 
> ...


 
Steht aber nirgends, dass es wg. der Federung ist.
Zusätzl. für ein MTB benötigt man noch einen 26Zoll-Trainingsreifen (Slic) sonst läuft das ganze nicht rund und erzeugt starke Geräusche und MTB-Reifen verschleissen wesentl. stärker)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (2. Januar 2011)

Es steht ja alle Fullys, also auch die aus Aluminium...

Welchen Grund sollte es den sonst haben?

Wen ich so sehe wie sich mein Rennrad auf der Tacx Rolle verwindet, wird mir angst und bang.. 

Mein Stereo würde ich nicht auf die Rolle stellen wollen. Wenn der hintere Dämpfer so beansprucht wird, ich weiß nichtz ob das ihm nicht schadet.

Übrigens fahre ich mit normalen Rennradreifen, das ist kein Problem.. auch das Geräuschniveau ist ok.   Hab be Gummimatte /Fitnessmatte drunter.

Viel Spass beim ausprobieren..


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (2. Januar 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Es steht ja alle Fullys, also auch die aus Aluminium...
> 
> Welchen Grund sollte es den sonst haben?
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht gibts ja noch Gründe, die ich nicht  weiss. Einer davon ist sicher die Breite.
Wg. Dämpfer hätte ich keine Sorgen. Der wird im Echten Gelände vielfach mehr beansprucht. Dafür gibts auch keine Gnade.
Hatte keine Rennradreifen, so bestellte ich gleich das richtige für`s MTB, 20 Öre, und wie der aussieht hält der ewig.
Gummimatte hole ich auch noch (zufällig nächste Woche im Aldi, für 13 Euronen)
Mal sehen, vielleicht kommt ja noch das ein od. andere aus dem Forum an Infos dazu.


----------



## fatz (2. Januar 2011)

dem daempfer isses wurscht. allerdings wird der hinterbau etwas anders belastet als fuer was er gebaut 
wurde. ich fahr immer mein altes ht auf der rolle, hab also auch nicht so die erfahrung damit.


----------



## navpp (2. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe werden bei so einem Rollentrainer ja das vordere und das hintere Rad fixiert, oder? Wenn das Rad einfedert verändert sich ja normalerweise (also wenn nicht in der Rolle) der Radstand geringfügig. Wenn das nicht möglich ist ergeben sich sicher irgendwo ungünstige Spannungen für die Rahmen/Hinterbau/Dämper/Whatever nicht ausgelegt sein könnten. Ich denke mir, dass das aber weder ausprobiert noch berechnet/simuliert wurde und einfach aus Gründen der Einfachkeit keine Rollenfreigabe herausgegeben wird. Betatesten würd ich trotzdem nicht mit meinem Rahmen!


----------



## m.rr (2. Januar 2011)

...nee, da wird nur das Hinterrad eingespannt, aber was da am Hinterbau rumgebogen wird... Das hat meiner Meinung nach nix mit den üblichen Belastungen für die ganze Konstruktion zu tun. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen, ich würde es nicht machen.


----------



## navpp (2. Januar 2011)

Hab so ein Teil nicht und würd mir sowas auch nie antun  Wenn man draußen nicht fahren kann, dann gehts einfach ins Schwimmbad oder in die Sporthalle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (2. Januar 2011)

Wenn man beim Rollentraining nach unten schaut, sieht man, das sich das ganze Tretlagergehäuse bewegt und verzieht. Beim realen fahren ist mir das nie aufgefallen. 

Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, wenn der Hinterbau beweglich ist, das hohe Seitenkräfte, und das über klängere Zeit, auftreten. Was so ein Rahmen aushält? Keine Ahnung   Mich wundert es ja schon, was er bisher ausgehalten hat.

Das spricht jedenfalls gegen ein Fully. Ich bin erst mal gespannt, ob mein Rennrad die Wintersaison auf der Tacx Rolle überlebt. 

Vielleicht gibt es hier noch Überraschungen.


----------



## ThunderRoad (2. Januar 2011)

m.rr schrieb:


> ...nee, da wird nur das Hinterrad eingespannt, aber was da am Hinterbau rumgebogen wird... Das hat meiner Meinung nach nix mit den üblichen Belastungen für die ganze Konstruktion zu tun. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen, ich würde es nicht machen.



Ich auch nicht, mit keinem Fully. Schon beim Aufsteigen übers Pedal gibts gewaltige Verwindungen in allen Gelenken, vom Wiegetritt ganz zu schweigen. Die Lager und Lagersitze werden sich über kurz oder lang dafür bedanken - speziell beim Stereo mit der tiefliegenden Wippe. Das sind einseitige Belastungen, wie sie im normalen Fahrbetrieb praktisch nicht auftreten können, weil dort das Hinterrad nicht fixiert wird. Auf so einem Rollentrainer würd ich nur das billigste einspannen, was ich finden kann.

Besser wäre vielleicht so einer: Tacx Antares 
Hab sowas aber noch nie in Aktion gesehen und könnte mir auch vorstellen, daß die ersten "Fahrten" schmerzhaft sein könnten


----------



## fatz (3. Januar 2011)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Besser wäre vielleicht so einer: Tacx Antares


zumindest gibt's da keine komischen belastungen. diese sorte gibt's
uebrigens auch mit einem buegel, der das rad am vorbau haelt.


> Hab sowas aber noch nie in Aktion gesehen und könnte mir auch vorstellen, daß die ersten "Fahrten" schmerzhaft sein könnten


soll nicht ganz einfach sein  vor allem wenn es keine konischen rollen sind.


----------



## derAndre (3. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> zumindest gibt's da keine komischen belastungen. diese sorte gibt's
> uebrigens auch mit einem buegel, der das rad am vorbau haelt.
> 
> soll nicht ganz einfach sein  vor allem wenn es keine konischen rollen sind.




Ich habe so einen. Mit dem Rennrad macht das schon Spaß aber die Klickies machen es einem nicht ganz einfach  Entspanntes vor der Glotze trainieren ist anders. Das braucht schon ein wenig Konzentration. Wenn man einmal rollt geht es aber auch dann kann ein Griff nach der Fernbediehnung zum Abenteuer werden  Achja, mit dem dicken Albert braucht man das gar nicht er zu versuchen.


----------



## fatz (3. Januar 2011)

irgendwann muss ich das mal probieren. ich hab nur so einen zum interrad einklemmen.
hast konische oder zylindrische rollen?
was passiert eigentlich wenn man runterfaehrt? ab nach vorn und crash in die glotze?


----------



## m.rr (3. Januar 2011)

was'n Spass 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2tF0tK7P_s&feature=fvw"]YouTube        - Sad first time on Rollers[/nomedia]



oder so 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiCdm5FsJpg&feature=related"]YouTube        - Stupid Rollers Tricks[/nomedia]


----------



## derAndre (3. Januar 2011)

Meine rollen sind zylindrisch aber es rollt nicht annähernd so gut wie in zweiten Video. Da sieht das ja total einfach aus. Wenn ich mir das Video anschaue, muss ich wohl mal bei mir die Lager wechseln und den Gummi zur vorderen Rolle leicht gängiger machen.

Wenn Du schnell genug bist und zur Seite abrollst, geht sie ab die wilde fahrt. Ist mir aber noch nie passiert. Du kennst das ja: "Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit!"  Ist wie beim Fliegen, der Start und die Landung sind die heiklen Momente.


----------



## navpp (3. Januar 2011)

Saugeil!  Kann man da drauf auch Wheelies fahren?


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (4. Januar 2011)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, mit keinem Fully. Schon beim Aufsteigen übers Pedal gibts gewaltige Verwindungen in allen Gelenken, vom Wiegetritt ganz zu schweigen. Die Lager und Lagersitze werden sich über kurz oder lang dafür bedanken - speziell beim Stereo mit der tiefliegenden Wippe. Das sind einseitige Belastungen, wie sie im normalen Fahrbetrieb praktisch nicht auftreten können, weil dort das Hinterrad nicht fixiert wird. Auf so einem Rollentrainer würd ich nur das billigste einspannen, was ich finden kann.
> 
> Besser wäre vielleicht so einer: Tacx Antares
> Hab sowas aber noch nie in Aktion gesehen und könnte mir auch vorstellen, daß die ersten "Fahrten" schmerzhaft sein könnten


 
Das ist recht einleuchtend. Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, mit den unnatürlichen Seitenkräfte auf allen Lagern. Ich glaube, ich lasse mein altes Proflex drinnen, da kann nicht (mehr) soviel kaputt gehen. Beim nächsten Run werde ich mal drauf achten


----------



## MatzeR. (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe Stereo Freunde 
Kann mir jemand verraten was die revelation Gabel im Stereo 2010 für einen Schaft hat?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (5. Januar 2011)

1 1/8

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MatzeR. (5. Januar 2011)

Dankeschöööön!!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Januar 2011)

[Randnotiz]

_
habe heute durch zufall den test vom 2011er stereo in der MB gesehen.
war doch sehr überrascht, weil da (bis auf Lenkkopfsteifigkeit - die soll nich soo toll sein (unterschied könnte daher kommen, dass es der carbon rahmen war und kein alu wie ich ihn hatte)) recht genau der eindruck drin stand den ich vom 2008er hatte!
So Zitate wie "Hinterbau leblos" , "kleine schläge werden ignoriert, dafür punkte im highspeed downhill" oder "klettert trotz hoher front gut und glänzt mit antriebsneutralität" (wobei glänzen mal so dahingestellt sein sollte) kamen mir doch seeeeehr bekannt vor! Scheinbar testet die MB doch gaar net soo verkehrt - zu meinem leidwesen wird mein garantierahmen dann wohl auch wieder den hinterbau mitbringen den ich nicht mag und ein zu großer kompromiss sein zwischen hoch und runter.
_

[/Randnotiz]


----------



## fatz (5. Januar 2011)

also erstmal kannst du die tests aller mags m.e. in der pfeife rauchen und ganz besonders die von der mb.
die schaffen's ja nicht mal eine vernueftige federkennlinie zu messen (oder koennen sie das mittlerweile?).
viel mehr als die herstellerangaben und "ja, es hat 2 raeder und faehrt" steht da meist eh nicht drin.

ausserdem: warum verkaufst du den rahmen nicht und holst dir was anderes? neu sollt er noch halbwegs 
was bringen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Januar 2011)

ah geh neu bringt der mir auch nur pille palle. das ding liegt bei 1500 vk ofiziell. da kann ich ihn vonner autobahnbrücke werfen, hab ich mehr von und ja. ich will ihn nicht herschenken.
Ausserdem hab ich mittlerweile meine finanzielle zukunft diesbezüglich abgesichert - von meinem vater gibts nächstes jahr (2012) dann "zuschuss" also alles was fehlt, zum traumrad, was ich bis dahin dann hofftl. gefunden habe. und da hab ich dann auch wirklich ALLE möglichkeiten, kann was ganzes machen und muss an keiner ecke sparen - denn genau die situation würde jetzt eintreten.
also das ding nen jahr runterschruppen (der aufbau wird eh hässlich wie die nacht und rücksicht werde ich auf macken, etc. eh nicht nehmen - insofern vll. ganz nett zum sachen ausprobieren) und dann was schönes zusammen bauen. praktischerweiße hab ich dann auch mein abi und erstmal nen halbes jahr viiiel zeit 
alles gut also, und das eine jahr werd ich auch mit der mistkiste überleben egal wie hässlich, nervig oder sonstwas.

was die tests angeht geb ich dir ja fürs allg. vollkommen rechT! - deshalb ja auch "zufällig" (stand in der bcuhhandlung und hab auf meinen vate rgewartet, also reingelesen); denn lesen tu ich den kram meistens eh nicht. Wollte nur anmerken, dass ich vollkommen überrascht war von dem scheibar seriösen urteil! - zumindest spiegelt es meins recht gut wieder! und so sprüche wie "sattel passte nicht" mad hatten sie auch ausnahmswweise ned drin


----------



## fatz (5. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ah geh neu bringt der mir auch nur pille palle.


muss mal n kollegen von mir fragen. der hat vor einer weile mal einen stereorahmen
in gebraucht verkauft und war gar ned unzufrieden.



> alles gut also, und das eine jahr werd ich auch mit der mistkiste überleben egal wie hässlich, nervig oder sonstwas.


na ganz so schlimm isses dann auch ned.



> Wollte nur anmerken, dass ich vollkommen überrascht war von dem scheibar seriösen urteil! - zumindest spiegelt es meins recht gut wieder!


sicher ein unfreiwilliger ausrutscher


----------



## Bymike (6. Januar 2011)

Mensch Andi, du mutierst ja langsam zum Stereo-Hasser!

Ich schau hier jeden Tag aufs Neue mein Stereo an und warte nur so darauf, dass dieser blöde Schnee endlich wegschmilzt, dass ich in die Saison 2011 starten kann. 

Ich bin im Großen und Ganzen eigentlich echt zufrieden. Gut, es könnte leichter sein und vorn mehr Federweg haben. Aber wenigstens hau ich mir am niedrigen Oberrohr nicht die E**r an. 

Klar, die Farbgebung der aktuellen Modelle mag vielleicht nicht deinen Geschmack treffen, aber man kann sich trotzdem gut mit den Rahmen arrangieren. Vielleicht findest du's ja doch nicht so schlecht, wie erwartet! 

Aber ich kann klar deine Haltung verstehen, in der großen Bikewelt gibt's eben doch noch einen Haufen sehr attraktiver Bikes! Auch ich schiele noch ein bisschen über den (konservativen) Tellerrand. Vor allem ein Liteville 601-Rahmen würde mir taugen. Aber selbst ein Fritzz wäre super.

schau einfach, dass du wieder auf die Räder kommst, sobald der Winter vorbei ist!


----------



## icube (6. Januar 2011)

Bymike schrieb:


> Mensch Andi, du mutierst ja langsam zum Stereo-Hasser!
> 
> Ich schau hier jeden Tag aufs Neue mein Stereo an und warte nur so darauf, dass dieser blöde Schnee endlich wegschmilzt, dass ich in die Saison 2011 starten kann.
> 
> Ich bin im Großen und Ganzen eigentlich echt zufrieden. Gut, es könnte leichter sein und vorn mehr Federweg haben. Aber wenigstens hau ich mir am niedrigen Oberrohr nicht die E**r an.



da muss ich dir allerdings recht geben mir gehts ganz genau so und mir taugt der hinterbau eig ganz gut so lange man nicht allzuviele wurzel und steinpassagen fährt wo der hinterbau echt teilweise überfordert ist, arbeitet der echt nicht schlecht! auf die geo hat man ja auch bisl einfluss mit vorbau,lenker etz... ! und mal ehrlich es gibt definitiv schlimmeres als ein jahr lang ein stereo zu fahren!


----------



## derAndre (6. Januar 2011)

Ich kann vieles von dem was geschrieben wird nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn ich den Dämpfer offen hab, schluckt der alles weg was da im täglichen Trailmissbrauch auf mich zu kommt. Recht gebe ich dem "Je schneller und ruppiger, desto besser". Mag sein das ich nicht so feinfühlig in den Beinen bin, weil ich ja vom Hardtail/BMX komme aber damit kann ich leben. Auch die Geschichte vom degressiven Hinterbau will mir nicht in Kopf. Ein degressiver Hinterbau mit einem progressiven Luftdämpfer, dürfte eine relativ lineare Kennlinie mit Endprogression ergeben. Mag sein das ein Profi wie Rainer die Degression spürt. Ich behaupte aber das 95% aller anderen User - mich eingeschlossen -nix davon mitbekommen.

Ich bleibe daher dabei: Ich halte das Stereo für ein nahezu perfektes Trailsurfbrett mit einem sehr breiten Einsatzbereich und ordentlich Reserven. 

Es halt kein Enduro und kein "Freerider" aber das hat ja nie jemand behauptet. Trotzdem kann ich den Wunsch nach was neuem völlig nachvollziehen. Auch ich möchte ungefähr jede Woche ein anderes neues Bike haben. Ich kenne mich aber zum Glück gut genug um zu wissen, das wenn ich das neue andere Bike dann hab, es ungefähr 3 Monate dauert bevor ich mich schon wieder nach was neuem umschaue. Das Forum trägt meines Erachtens eine Teilschuld daran.

In diesem Sinne: NO REGRETS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (6. Januar 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich bleibe daher dabei: Ich halte das Stereo für ein nahezu perfektes Trailsurfbrett mit einem sehr breiten Einsatzbereich und ordentlich Reserven.
> 
> Auch ich möchte ungefähr jede Woche ein anderes neues Bike haben.



Ich unterschreieb beides...

Das Stereo ist für mich das beste Bike das ich je hatte. bergauf ok, Bergab ein Traum für einen normalo Racer wie mich. 

Das ich bergauf lieber ein Race Hardtail und bergab dann einen Freerider mit 350mm Federweg hätte, ist wohl logisch.

Wir laufen hier bei der Diskussion vielleicht in eine überall kommunizierte Konsumfalle. Höher schneller weiter..

Als ich anfing Auto zu fahren waren 90 PS der reine Wahnsinn. Heute reichen 300 Ps nicht mehr aus durch die Stadt zu fahren.


Als ich anfing Fahrrad zu fahren haben wir Nachkriegsräder vom Sperrmüll geholt und diese entkernt. Also nur noch Räder und Bremsen dran gelassen. Selbst kleine Drops endeten im Totalschaden. (Mensch und Maschine).

Heute fahren wir mit Topräder durch die Gegend, die in der Regel mehr Können als ihre Fahrer..  Das gilt insbesondere für mein Stereo aber auch für das Cube Race..Unterwegs sehe ich viele Fahrer für die ähnliches gilt.

Spass machen sie alle , und darum geht es doch, oder

 Und jede Woche ein neues Bike kaufen, Na klar wäre schön!

Jetzt im Winter hat man doch zeit Prospekte der schönen neuen (BIKE)Welt zu wälzen. Und von schönen Touren auf Superbikes zu träumen.

Und schöne Bilder zu sehen und Videos von Wundertrails zu verschlingen. Thats it.


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Januar 2011)

=> woran würde ich merken, dass ich auf einem Enduro oder Freerider säße?

Ich merk mit meinen knapp 60kg zwar auch nennich allzusoften Hinterbau, aber noch steifer kann ichs mir kaum vorstellen...


----------



## derAndre (6. Januar 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> => woran würde ich merken, dass ich auf einem Enduro oder Freerider säße?



Wenn Du nen Drop größer 1,5 m ins Flatt springst und das Fahrrad weiter rollt, hast Du ein Enduro, Wenn es das selbe bei nem Drop größer 2,5 macht, hast nen Freerider usw. 

Im Ernst am ehesten merkst es am steigendem Gewicht und Federweg. Aber natürlich aber natürlich verschieben sich die Grenzen mit dem Gewicht des Fahrers.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Januar 2011)

Hey Jungs bitte versteht mich nicht falsch; ich halte das stereo keinesfalls für ein schlechtes rad. im gegenteil. die ganzen nachteile(für MICH) haben ja auch alle ihren sinn - so wippt euer rad z.b. gerade wegen dem degg. hinterbau nicht.
Es ist eben alles nur eine frage der prioritäten! Wer von euch hat das stereo schon bissle über 25000km im wald zum allergrößtenteil trailmäßig und zu 90% mit höhenmetern bewegt? der wird nachvollziehen können wies mir geht. ich kenn das rad relativ in und auswendig. ich weiß genau was passiert wenn ich igrendwas mache, ich weiß genau wo der schwerpunkt für welche abfahrt liegen muss, ich weiß genau, dass ich mich bei wurzelpassagen mit kleineren wurzeln bei langsmeren tempo locker machen muss, weil der hinterbau nicht für jede sondern nur für ein paar wurzeln anspircht, ich weiß wie ich mich bein nem 3m double zu verhalten hab, weil ich genau weiß, dass das stereo in der luft so wenig wie möglich einflüsse verträgt und am gegen ende bissl hinten runter gedrückt werden will, usw.

wie gesagt in und auswendig. und mein fehler bestand darin andere räder zu fahren. Egal obs aus der selben kategorie kam (intense 5.5 comp.; cannondale rize; rocky altitude (was mir nicht taugt, stereo is besser.), scott genius (s. rocky!)), aus der enduroniesche (rocky slayer 11, cannondale prophet, lapierre spicy) oder noch darüber (liteville 901, kona coiler, rocky flatline) ich hab immer unterschiedliche systeme gesehen. und wer mir erzählen will, dass man von stereo auf coiler beispielsweise nur den federweg merkt, dem schenke ich keinen glauben. sorry, aber da sind zwischen den rädern eben so krasse unterscheide wie auch seltsamerweiße gleichheiten. Kurzum weiß ch mittlerweile einfach, dass ein stereo zumindest nach meiner momentanen ansicht nicht mehr wirklich zu mir passt - egal ob das rad gut ist oder schlecht. die prioritäten die es setzt sind nicht mehr meine, und das ist das ganze problem. optische dinge sind prinzipiell eh nur zweitrangig.

ich werde das stereo auch weiterhin verkaufen und es als spaßiges trail/touren rad anpreisen - was ja nicht gelogen ist. nur ich habs eben satt...



(abgesehen von der tatsache, dass ich genau weiß das zumbeispiel der spaß mit den lagern wieder auf mich zukommen wird früher oder später, und auch dass der hinterbau jenseits der 10tsd km wieder  relativ "lapprig wird"- aber naja, sowas lässt sich noch unter verschleiss abhaken.)


----------



## ThunderRoad (6. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mir das Stereo genau wegen dem Hinterbau gekauft und finde den schon ganz in Ordnung so. 
Was will ich mit einem supersensiblen Hinterbau, der sich beim Treten schon durch den halben Federweg wippt? Klar, da kann man die Plattform am Dämpfer zuschalten. Dann fühlt es sich noch etwas unkomfortabler an als am Stereo ohne 
Es interessiert mich auch nicht, ob der Hinterbau jedes Kieselsteinchen wegschluckt - dazu brauch ich ihn nicht. Ich will einen Hinterbau, von dem man nix merkt, es sei denn man braucht ihn wirklich. Ist wie beim Auto auch: Lieber definierte Rückmeldung als Schaukelstuhl-Feeling. Insofern bekenne ich mich ausdrücklich zum "leblosen Hinterbau" (wobei es durch die Jahre auch schon andere MB/Bike-Urteile gab. Eigentlich müsste denen mal auffallen, daß sich die letzten 3 Jahre nicht allzu viel am Stereo-Hinterbau getan hat ) 

Viel schlimmer ist die Gabel (in meinem Fall Revelation). Die spricht zwar superfein an, sackt aber auch genauso schnell auf 100mm durch beim Bergabfahren und ist in anspruchsvollem Gelände viel schneller überfordert als der Hinterbau.

@Andi: Nach 25000km würd ich auch mal ein anderes Bike haben wollen, schon allein aus Neugier. Mal angenommen, ich müsste mich heute für ein neues Bike entscheiden. Es wäre garantiert kein Stereo. Nicht weil ich nicht zufrieden bin, sondern einfach, weil ich was neues probieren wollte (z.B. Trek Remedy )


----------



## navpp (6. Januar 2011)

Mein fahrerisches Niveau reicht offenbar nicht aus, ich hatte bisher auf jedem nicht-defekten Rad meinen Spaß  
Mit dem Stereohinterbau habe ich NULL Probleme. Ich komme aber aus der Hardtailwelt und merke einen leblosen Hinterbau anscheinend nicht weil mein eigener Hinterbau beim Fahren nicht leblos ist. Ich merke nur, dass ich bergan genauso flott bin wie mit meinem HT davor und bergab den einen oder anderen Stoß nicht mehr in die Bandscheiben bekomme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (6. Januar 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> Mein fahrerisches Niveau reicht offenbar nicht aus, ich hatte bisher auf jedem nicht-defekten Rad meinen Spaß
> Mit dem Stereohinterbau habe ich NULL Probleme. Ich komme aber aus der Hardtailwelt und merke einen leblosen Hinterbau anscheinend nicht weil mein eigener Hinterbau beim Fahren nicht leblos ist. Ich merke nur, dass ich bergan genauso flott bin wie mit meinem HT davor und bergab den einen oder anderen Stoß nicht mehr in die Bandscheiben bekomme!



Unterschreib ich zu 100% 

Hatte vorher nur HT dann das AMS Pro 100, das waren schon Welten.

Vom AMS zum Stereo war es nochmals ein riesen Unterschied, sowohl bergauf als bergab. Von einem lieblosen Hinterbau keine Rede im Gegenteil ich  mein Stereo und würde es sofort wieder kaufen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Januar 2011)

und jetzt stell dir mal den unterschied hardtail - stereo vor. so gehts mir halt mit stereo - andere räder. 
(teilweise und vll. nich gaaanz so krass. - aber zur verdeutlichung nicht schlecht)

übrigens find ich hardtailfahren richtig geil! ich liebe es mit dem cc rad über flowige trails zu pfeiffen! (viel besser als mit dem stereo, obwohl das dort eigtl. eine bessere figur machen sollte . wenn mein aufbau nur nicht so schwer rollen würde)


----------



## JDEM (6. Januar 2011)

Vll. liegt es ja auch gerade am Aufbau. Ist als leichtes Trailbike konzipiert und du hast es wie einen Freerider ausgestattet. 

Wage auch mal zu behaupten, dass man mit nem anderen Dämpfer das Stereo besser machen kann.


----------



## nullstein (6. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ah geh neu bringt der mir auch nur pille palle. das ding liegt bei 1500 vk ofiziell. da kann ich ihn vonner autobahnbrücke werfen, hab ich mehr von und ja. ich will ihn nicht herschenken.


Solche Worte aus dem Munde eines Schülers Wo liegt hier die Wertschätzung? Naja...


----------



## jan84 (6. Januar 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> => woran würde ich merken, dass ich auf einem Enduro oder Freerider säße?
> 
> Ich merk mit meinen knapp 60kg zwar auch nennich allzusoften Hinterbau, aber noch steifer kann ichs mir kaum vorstellen...



Also beim Fritzz merke ich (80kg) den "weichen" Hinterbau immer wenn ich schnell in grobem Geläuf (Steinfelder) unterwegs bin. Dabei hab ich meistens aber auch nen Fullfacehelm und ziemlich viel Protektorenzeug an. Wenn man leicht in Kurven reinspringt (muss nicht hoch sein - >30cm -, sollte aber schon ne ordentliche Kurve sein) und hinten einen Reifen mit Grip hat merkt man genauso, dass es labbelig wird. 
Sprich, es ist ne Frage des Einsatzgebietes => bei dem Einsatzzweck den Cube für das Stereo angibt spielt für geschätzte 24 von 25 Fahrern der "weiche" Hinterbau keine Rolle.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## navpp (6. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> und jetzt stell dir mal den unterschied hardtail - stereo vor. so gehts mir halt mit stereo - andere räder.



Du wirst eh verstanden, keine Bange!  Das Stereo ist ein Allrounder mit speziellen Einschlägen, du suchst einen Spezialisten mit Allrounderqualitäten. That's it.


----------



## derAndre (6. Januar 2011)

Habt Ihr schon mal die Lager an der XPW1600 am Vorderrad mit Steckachse getauscht? Hat zufällig jemand die Lagermaße? 

Hier wird nur ein 20mm Steckachsversion gezeigt. Ist das die verwendete nur mit nem Shim?


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Januar 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Vll. liegt es ja auch gerade am Aufbau. Ist als leichtes Trailbike konzipiert und du hast es wie einen Freerider ausgestattet.



sag ich ja..




nullstein schrieb:


> Solche Worte aus dem Munde eines Schülers Wo liegt hier die Wertschätzung? Naja...



kann dir nicht ganz folgen! ich sagte nur dass ich den rahmen lieber fahre als ihn weit unter wert zu verkaufen?!




jan84 schrieb:


> Also beim Fritzz merke ich (80kg) den "weichen" Hinterbau immer wenn ich schnell in grobem Geläuf (Steinfelder) unterwegs bin. Dabei hab ich meistens aber auch nen Fullfacehelm und ziemlich viel Protektorenzeug an. Wenn man leicht in Kurven reinspringt (muss nicht hoch sein - >30cm -, sollte aber schon ne ordentliche Kurve sein) und hinten einen Reifen mit Grip hat merkt man genauso, dass es labbelig wird.



ich mit ausrüstung und allem drum und dran (inkl. 3l trinken, winterklamotten, protektoren,.. ..) bin bei 73 +-kg und merks auch deutlich. (danke für die bestätigung!) ich merks aber auch ohne gepäck mit 68kg.
vorallem z.b. bei nem "um die ecke bunnyhop" also rad hoch 90-180 grad drehen (bin immer nur knapp an den hm so an 150 vorbeigeschrappt..grr )und landen. da is das heck meistens n tick später beim hochziehen, also tiefer und kommt somit früher auf. --> bissle schräg die sache und da mekrst dus auch richtig wie der hinterbau in der gegnd rumschlenkert. natürlich nur ein beispiel, was in freier wildbahn nur auf zwei trails hier ansatzweise benutzt wird..

ind jetzt nicht vergessen!: bisher ohne steckachse und kein ftizz! ein stereo!..ich habs sogar schon mehrfach beim umsetzen geschafft, dass der hintere schnellspanner, weil der hinterbau sich so verdreht hat, aufgegangen ist und ja er ist richtig zu! (mavic plastik - idioten sicher) die hinterbau flex geschichte wird mit den kilometern natürlich immer nerviger, das sollte man auch nicht vergessen




navpp schrieb:


> Du wirst eh verstanden, keine Bange!  Das Stereo ist ein Allrounder mit speziellen Einschlägen, du suchst einen Spezialisten mit Allrounderqualitäten. That's it.




unterschrieben!




derAndre schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon mal die Lager an der XPW1600 am Vorderrad mit Steckachse getauscht? Hat zufällig jemand die Lagermaße?
> 
> Hier wird nur ein 20mm Steckachsversion gezeigt. Ist das die verwendete nur mit nem Shim?



da er sich von schnellspanner auf steckachse meines wissens umbauen lässt müssten es nur die shims sein.


----------



## derAndre (7. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> da er sich von schnellspanner auf steckachse meines wissens umbauen lässt müssten es nur die shims sein.



Laut der DTSwiss webseite haben die Schnellspanner-Variante und die 20mm Steckachsvariante unterschiedliche Kugellager verbaut. Die Frage ist jetzt halt welche Kugellager sind in der 15mm Steckachs-Variante verbaut.


----------



## fatz (7. Januar 2011)

bau's halt aus, miss nach, bestell welche und bau sie ein. wo ist das problem? dauert 
vielleicht eine woche. 

allerdings warum willst schon tauschen? die lager sollten eigentlich noch nicht im eimer sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (7. Januar 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Habt Ihr schon mal die Lager an der XPW1600 am Vorderrad mit Steckachse getauscht? Hat zufällig jemand die Lagermaße?
> 
> Hier wird nur ein 20mm Steckachsversion gezeigt. Ist das die verwendete nur mit nem Shim?


 
Wenn es DT370 Naben sind (was bei OEM meistens so ist):
QR9: Lagerbez. 6000 10/26x8mm
15mm: Lagerbez. 6902 15/28x7mm
20mm: Lagerbez. 6904 20/37x9mm
http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/759e2d77-9f0b-42cd-a219-b6d098bfc5cd/Datasheet.aspx


----------



## icube (7. Januar 2011)

sind das nicht angeblich dt 340 naben?!


----------



## Vincy (7. Januar 2011)

Dann müßten die aber hinten einen Freilauf mit Zahnscheiben (Star Ratchet) statt Klinken (Two Pawl) haben. Das ist bei OEM aber eher selten. Und die 350 gibt es erst seit Herbst 2010.
Den Unterschied kann man schon am Geräusch erkennen. Zahnscheiben hören sich viel knackiger an. 
Da es aber nur um die Vorderradnabe geht, ist es nicht von belang.

Laut dem 340 Datenblatt gibt es keine QR15 als 6-Loch, nur als Centerlock.
http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/ebe28b80-4257-4fa8-a6a2-736afb2e08db/Datasheet.aspx
Unabhängig davon, haben die die gleichen Lagergrößen.
Die 350 Nabe vorn ist identisch mit der 370. Ist nur hinten anders, dort mit Zahnscheiben.
Bei der 240 Nabe sind es Edelstahl Kugellager (stainless).


----------



## icube (7. Januar 2011)

habs hald im forum schon mal irgwo gelesen da stand das für die x12 und qr15 eine 340 nabe verwendet wird kann mich aber auch täuschen!


----------



## derAndre (7. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> bau's halt aus, miss nach, bestell welche und bau sie ein. wo ist das problem? dauert
> vielleicht eine woche.
> 
> allerdings warum willst schon tauschen? die lager sollten eigentlich noch nicht im eimer sein.



Ja, ich dachte jemand hat es schon mal getan und könnte mir einen "Schraubervorgang" sparen, da ich am Wochenende mit dem Ding innen Wald will.

Ich fürchte ich bin zu schwer oder fahre zu hart *rofl* (ersteres wird wohl leider der Fall sein) Mein XT-Innenlager dürfte auch noch nich am A***h sein, ist es aber. ca. 2TKM. Ich fahre zu viel knietief im Modder aber einen Hochdruckreiniger hat das Fahrrad noch nie gesehen. Lediglich den Gartenschlauch mit zugegeben relativ kräftigem Strahl...

@Vincy: vielen Dank, ich habe auch gelesen es sein 340er. Das es 370er sind scheint aber tatsächlich plausibler, eine QR15 Version der 340er habe ich hier auch nicht gefunden. Deswegen meine Frage. Es bleibt wohl nichts übrig als nachzugucken um endgültig sicher zu gehen.

Danke zusammen.

Tante Edith fragt: Interpretiere ich das richtig. Ist die 370 QR 15 lediglich ein QR20 mit nem Spacer? Pos 4 -VR Distanzhülse Ø15mm in der Explosionszeichnung. Warum sind dann andere Lager verbaut? Hach, die Welt ist so kompliziert manchmal ;-)


----------



## Vincy (8. Januar 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Tante Edith fragt: Interpretiere ich das richtig. Ist die 370 QR 15 lediglich ein QR20 mit nem Spacer? Pos 4 -VR Distanzhülse Ø15mm in der Explosionszeichnung. Warum sind dann andere Lager verbaut? Hach, die Welt ist so kompliziert manchmal ;-)


 
Die QR20 Nabe hat größere Lager (Außen 37mm, Innen 20mm), weil größeres Nabengehäuse (Oversize, siehe Bild). 
Bei der QR15 Nabe sind es 28 bzw 15mm. Pos 4 ist eine Distanzhülse (bei QR20 innen 20mm, bei QR15 dagegen innen 15mm).
Selbst wenn es Hinten eine 340er Nabe ist, könnte es Vorne eine baugleiche 370er Nabe sein. 

DT370 mit QR20


----------



## Somnus (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich suche immer noch nach einer schwarzen Kurbel für mein Stereo.
Habe jetzt mal zwei Kandidaten in die engere Wahl gezogen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a10119/slx-kurbel-fc-m660-170mm.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k413/a1211/saint-kurbel-fc-m-800.html

Was haltet ihr von denen?
HT II kompatibel sind beide und mein bestehendes Tretlager dürfte ich damit auch weiter verwenden können.

Gruß
Somnus


----------



## JDEM (9. Januar 2011)

Die erste ist gut, sollte für den normalen Einsatz völlig ausreichen. Ich hab bisher keine Probleme mit der SL gehabt. Die Saint ist völligüberdimensioniert fürs Stereo und viel zu schwer.


----------



## fatz (9. Januar 2011)

jo! mit der saint kannst eine kuh totwerfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (9. Januar 2011)

Super.
Danke, mehr wollte ich gar nicht wissen.
Dann wird's die SLX werden.

Gruß
Somnus


----------



## ThunderRoad (9. Januar 2011)

Ich hab die XT und die SLX im Einsatz und der größte Unterschied, den ich bis jetzt feststellen konnte ist die Farbe. Sind allerdings auch beide noch halbwegs neu (XT 1600km, SLX ca. 800km).

Hast Du mit Absicht die 170mm-Variante ausgesucht? Standard sind 175mm...


----------



## Somnus (9. Januar 2011)

Ne, das war Zufall.
H&S hat mehrere im Angebot.

Aber danke.


----------



## nullstein (9. Januar 2011)

Ich würde dir zur 170mm Variante raten. Das Tretlager des Stereo ist ja recht tief und somit holste nochmal "brutale" 5mm mehr Bodenfreiheit raus. SLX 170mm ist top


----------



## Somnus (9. Januar 2011)

Oh!
Das ist mal ein guter Aspekt!
Daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht!
Habe nämlich schon ein paar mal mit den Pedalen in engen Kurven aufgesetzt.
Aber bringen es die 5mm?!
Anders gefragt, merkt man die 5mm weniger in den Knochen?

Überlege noch wegen der Abstufung.
Die 2011er SLX hat eine 24-32-42 Abstufung und ist für 10fach geeignet. durch die Soll angeblich harmonischer Schalten durch die kleineren Schaltabstände. Die Alte eine 22-32-44 (habe ich auch derzeit). Da ich gerne mal ein wenig toure, denke ich, dass mir die 2 Zähne nach oben hin fehlen werden, oder?
Passen die Kettenblätter der XT auf die SLX?


----------



## nullstein (9. Januar 2011)

XT Blätter sollten passen. 
Weger der 5mm. Das musste selbst wissen. Aber offensichtlich merkst du ja die fehlenden mm Bodenfreiheit. Von daher relativiert sich doch gewissermaßen die Frage, ob man 5mm mehr Freiheit merkt,oder
Es kann doch nur besser werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Januar 2011)

Somnus schrieb:


> Oh!
> Das ist mal ein guter Aspekt!
> Daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht!
> Habe nämlich schon ein paar mal mit den Pedalen in engen Kurven aufgesetzt.
> ...



KB passen, aber meinst du nicht, dass du eher unten zwei zähne zuviel hast? oder is bei dir nich so bergig? weil wenn du die standart übersetzung mit 24-32 fährst ist das für steiles gelände doch rechts stramm!


----------



## fatz (9. Januar 2011)

24 kannst vergessen. da kommst nirgends mehr rauf.


----------



## mi2 (10. Januar 2011)

wenn wir schonmal beim thema sind. was meint ihr. welche kombi is besser für bergauf 20er kettenblatt und hinten 32 ritzel oder 22kb und 34 ritzel ?


----------



## fatz (10. Januar 2011)

der taschenrechner sagt: 
20/32=0.625
22/34=0.647
der unterschied ist ca. so wie ein gang. sogar ein bissl mehr.

kommt halt drauf an, wie steil es ist, wie schwer der bock ist und ob du lieber langsam mit viel
kraft oder schnell und leicht trittst. ich bin bis dato immer mit 22/34 unterwegs gewesen, aber
das ein oder andre mal koennt's durchaus etwas weiter runtergehen.

eine andere version waer 10fach fahren (lohnt jetzt nicht zum umruesten und bringt sicher mehr
verschleiss, weil 10% schmaeler) und eine 36er kassette nehmen. 22/36=0.611  
ein 24er waer mir auch mit dieser kassette viel zu gross. 24/36=0.667


----------



## Somnus (10. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> KB passen, aber meinst du nicht, dass du eher unten zwei zähne zuviel hast? oder is bei dir nich so bergig? weil wenn du die standart übersetzung mit 24-32 fährst ist das für steiles gelände doch rechts stramm!


 
Stimmt auch wieder.
Aber da ich in NRW wohne könnte ich das evtl. eher verkraften als 2 Zähne weniger oben. Hm...

Na jedenfalls werde ich mal zu der 170 mm Kurbel greifen und was die Abstimmung angeht, habe ich ja noch die Blätter der XT. Notfalls wird halt das untereste Blatt ausgetauscht.


----------



## Somnus (10. Januar 2011)

nullstein schrieb:


> XT Blätter sollten passen.
> Weger der 5mm. Das musste selbst wissen. Aber offensichtlich merkst du ja die fehlenden mm Bodenfreiheit. Von daher relativiert sich doch gewissermaßen die Frage, ob man 5mm mehr Freiheit merkt,oder
> Es kann doch nur besser werden.


 
Na ja, alleine die Tatsache, dass mir etwas Bodenfreiheit fehlt, führt ja nicht unbedingt und 100% zu der Tatsache, dass sich 5 mm "spürbar" bemerkbar machen, oder? 
Und wenn die 5 mm sich kaum bei der Bodenfreiheit wohl aber in der Ergonomie bemerkbar machen...

Aber ich probier's mal aus.


----------



## derAndre (10. Januar 2011)

Somnus schrieb:


> Na ja, alleine die Tatsache, dass mir etwas Bodenfreiheit fehlt, führt ja nicht unbedingt und 100% zu der Tatsache, dass sich 5 mm "spürbar" bemerkbar machen, oder?
> Und wenn die 5 mm sich kaum bei der Bodenfreiheit wohl aber in der Ergonomie bemerkbar machen...
> 
> Aber ich probier's mal aus.



Ich finde man merkt 5mm und ich hab's ausprobiert (sehr viel flachere Plattformen). Ich werde meine nächste Kurbel auch in 170mm kaufen.


----------



## Somnus (10. Januar 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich finde man merkt 5mm und ich hab's ausprobiert (sehr viel flachere Plattformen). Ich werde meine nächste Kurbel auch in 170mm kaufen.


 
Wie gesagt, ich werd's ausprobieren und dann mal von der Fahrpraxis berichten.
Will jetzt auch keinen Kurbel-Fred hieraus machen.

Danke für die zahlreichen Ratschläge!


----------



## Cortina (10. Januar 2011)

Somnus schrieb:


> Na ja, alleine die Tatsache, dass mir etwas Bodenfreiheit fehlt, führt ja nicht unbedingt und 100% zu der Tatsache, dass sich 5 mm "spürbar" bemerkbar machen, oder?
> Und wenn die 5 mm sich kaum bei der Bodenfreiheit wohl aber in der Ergonomie bemerkbar machen...
> 
> Aber ich probier's mal aus.



Hi Somnus,

schwerere Übersetzung und dann noch die 5mm kürzere Kubel, ich seh Dich schom beim Cube Treffen die Berge hochkeuchen


----------



## Somnus (10. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hi Somnus,
> 
> schwerere Übersetzung und dann noch die 5mm kürzere Kubel, ich seh Dich schom beim Cube Treffen die Berge hochkeuchen


 
Kannst schon Recht haben, aber ich habe ja wie gesagt noch ein 22er hier liegen.
Überlege noch wegen der 2 Zähne weniger oben, da ich auf langen Touren nicht treten will wie eine Nähmaschine. 

Ach übrigens... das Grinsen hält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (11. Januar 2011)

so liebe stereo gemeinde 

neues jahr neue parts 
ich will mein gewicht (meins auch aber ich meine das des stereos ) von 15,5kg abspecken. wenigstens 1 1/2 - 2kg kg.

ich schreibe euch mal meine Part List:

Rahmen: Cube Stereo black anodized
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike 454 Coil
Dämpfer: Fox RP23
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR (Carbon Hebeln)
Bremsscheiben: Avid G3 203VR/185HR
Naben: Hope Pro II rot eloxiert
Felgen: DT Swiss 5.1D
Speichen: Sapim Race 2.0/1.8 schwarz
Nippel: Alu rot eloxiert
Reifen: Albert VR / HR
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
Schalthebel: SRAM X9
Kasette: Shimano XT
Kette: SRAM
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6
Sattel: Fizik Nisene
Sattelklemme: Syntace Superlock
Pedale: NC-17
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider 7075
Griffe: Fritzz Grips
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit

(insgesamt ± 15,5kg   )


ich habe das alles mal abgewogen und kam zu dem entschluss ne neue gabel reinzubauen, (am besten eine talas? oder doch lieber eine magura thor? hab gutes drüber gehört), dann einen neuen sattel (das schwere monster muss weg  hab da an einen gobi gedacht. nicht grad wesentlich leichter, aber ein wenig.), dann evtl.noch neue laufräder. allerdings weiss ich nicht genau welche das sein dürfen. sollten auf jeden fall AM tauglich sein. meine siedel ich eher im FR bereich an.

was sagt ihr? ich nehme gerne vorschläge an


----------



## icube (11. Januar 2011)

wie wärs bei der gabel mit ner dtswiss exm 150? super ansprechverhalten + gewicht + preis! hab die letztens probe gefahren is echt gut!
die wollt ich mir eig auch ans bike schrauben bleib aber vorerst doch bei der fox talas .


----------



## dusi__ (11. Januar 2011)

hm das wäre vllt auch eine alternatve, was mich an der Thor reizt ist die tatsache das ich sie vom lenker aus höhen verstellen kann. das ist schon  ein großer pluspunkt

und das gewicht unterscheidet sich auch nicht erheblich,runde 1,700 gegen die 2,3- 2,4kg maschine von RS...die muss echt raus.


----------



## Cortina (11. Januar 2011)

Hi Dusi,

15,5 kg fürs Stereo  hast Du Dich da mitgewogen 

Ich denk mal mit ner Talas und nem neuen LRS (z.B. Veltec V Two der gerade so gelobt wird) wirst nicht mehr als nen halbes Kilo abnehmen können.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## icube (11. Januar 2011)

ja stimmt schon die thor is echt auch interessant! aber bei den lrs wirds teuer wenn leicht + steif + am tauglich!


----------



## dusi__ (11. Januar 2011)

die neue gabel allein würde 500gr. weniger wiegen. und wenn ich mir dann evtl. noch die carbon austattung von Syntace zulegen würde könnte sich da schon was läppern.
edit: gibts dieses carbon set eigentlich gar nichtmehr?



Cortina schrieb:


> Hi Dusi,
> 
> 15,5 kg fürs Stereo
> 
> ...




wieviel wiegen denn eure so ca.? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jetzt mal die carbon rahmen weglassen ;-)


----------



## fatz (11. Januar 2011)

dusi mit was hast du gewogen? irgendwas stimmt da ned. meins ist fast ein kilo leichter,
bei vergleichbarer ausstattung


----------



## Cortina (11. Januar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> wieviel wiegen denn eure so ca.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meins hatte ich mal an der Waage hängen da wog es mit Pedale 12,7 kg, OK is Carbon aber wir wissen auch, dass der Carbon Rahmen nur 500gr leichter ist als der Alu Rahmen, das wären dann ca 13,2.
Hau mal die Pike von fatz rein nimm seinen "alten" Stereo Rahmen sind wir bei 14 kg aber 15,5 was hast Du denn da mitgewogen.

Volle Trinkflasche, nassen Kettenschutz, Satteltasche, Beleuchtung....


----------



## Fury (11. Januar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> so liebe stereo gemeinde
> 
> neues jahr neue parts
> ich will mein gewicht (meins auch aber ich meine das des stereos ) von 15,5kg abspecken. wenigstens 1 1/2 - 2kg kg.
> ...



ist ja fast unglaublich dass hier 15,5 kg zusammenkommen... meins hat 13,8 kg (mit pedalen und flaschenhalter) und das empfinde ich als etwas übergewichtig, vor allem, weil ich gar nicht besonders leichte teile verbaut habe.
aus meiner erfahrung heraus bringt eine gabel und ein neuer lrs (auch mit den reifen) eine menge.
bei der gabel bist du schon auf einem guten weg. die frage ist hier, wieviel willst du ausgeben. eine suntour epicon tad z.b. kann auch per lenkerschalter abgesenkt werden und passt mit 150 mm und 15 mm achse gut zum stereo. ungefähr 300  muss man rechnen. technisch sind die teile mittlerweile über jeden zweifel erhaben. nur mal als denkanstoß.

bei den laufrädern würde ich auf tubeless gehen. ich habe nur gute erfahrungen damit gemacht: spart gewicht, steigert die traktion und ist weniger pannenanfälig. tip von mir: bontrager rhythm laufradsatz (gibts in verschiedenen preisklassen ab ca. 300 , bei ebay tlw. schon für 150 weil oft aus trek remedy ausgebaut) der lrs hat ein spezielles felgenband, damit er tubeless funktioniert. (das kann bei den ebayteilen oft nicht dabei sein! gibts aber separat zu kaufen). dazu passende tubeless ready reifen von bontrager (z.b. die xr4) oder geax oder von den neuen tubeless ready reifen von schwalbe. reifen aufziehen und mit dichtflüssigkeit (keine latex milch! die hält nur drei monate!) von hutchinson oder geax oder tiptop füllen. super sache und funktioniert einwandfrei. am anfang brauchts zwar ein wenig einfahrzeit und öfter luft nachfüllen, aber wenn die dichtflüssigkeit sauber verteilt ist hat man keine probleme mehr. die flüssigkeit dichtet auch löcher bis ca. 3 mm ab (das empfinde ich als übertreibung - habe aber schon mehrere dornen aus meinen reifen gezogen ohne dass luft entwichen ist.

tubeless ready reifen sind besser, weil sie leichter sind. und ca. 50 - 60 ml dichtflüssigkeit macht das kraut auch nicht fett. so leicht ist kein schlauch - jedenfalls keiner fürs mtb mit breiten schlappen...

übern sattel kann man sprechen, sonst finde ich deine teile alle in ordnung, da sind meine bremsen, lenker etc viel schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (11. Januar 2011)

Irgendwas stimmt bei dem Gewicht nicht. Mein Fritzz kommt mit Lyrik, Kettenführung und >2kg Reifen auf 14,4kg, bei ähnlichen Teilen (Teileliste mit Gewichten im Album)...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Somnus (11. Januar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt bei dem Gewicht nicht. Mein Fritzz kommt mit Lyrik, Kettenführung und >2kg Reifen auf 14,4kg, bei ähnlichen Teilen (Teileliste mit Gewichten im Album)...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


 
Meins ebenfalls: Genau 14,3 kg. Habe etwas zugelegt, da die Veltec LRS etwas schwerer sind als die XPW1600. Wenn ich Tacho, Flaschenhalter, Bimmel etc abziehe komme ich so auf Knapp 14 kg.

Bei deiner Aussattung Dusi kann das mit 15,5 kg eigentlich nicht hinhauen.


----------



## xerto (11. Januar 2011)

Also mein Stereo 2009 K18 wiegt genau 15 kg.

Mit shimano pedale 750 gr Werkzeugtasche 500 inklusive Pumpe. 2,4 Reifen ca. 300 gr mehr als Serienbereifung -

Nackisch 13,5 kg mit RS Revelation. 

Mit Ice Spiker über 16kg 

Edit wollte mitreden..


----------



## fatz (11. Januar 2011)

jungs schreibt doch zu euren gewichtsangaben mal dazu wie ihr wiegt.
personenwaagen sind ned so der renner, vor allem wenn ihr mit draufsteht


----------



## dusi__ (11. Januar 2011)

ich habe die hänge waage aus der arbeit dafür benutzt und die zeigte mir ne klare 15,45kg an.

und die is schon genau.

muss das mal an einer 2 waage testen.
wäre ja schon komisch das meins so viel wiegt. mhh misteriös.

also die Veltec Laufräder gefallen mir schon sehr gut und würden immerhin ca. 300gr. bringen. und die alten lassen sich ja immernoch gut verkaufen 

@ fury9 : danke für den tip mit den tubeless. werde das direkt mal checken


----------



## Fury (11. Januar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> ich habe die hänge waage aus der arbeit dafür benutzt und die zeigte mir ne klare 15,45kg an.
> 
> und die is schon genau.
> 
> ...



mein tip fürn sattel: specialized sättel - leicht und trotzdem sehr bequem oder wtb sättel, da muss muss man aber wegen dem gewicht aufpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (11. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> jungs schreibt doch zu euren gewichtsangaben mal dazu wie ihr wiegt.


Was spielt das für ne Rolle 



fatz schrieb:


> personenwaagen sind ned so der renner, vor allem wenn ihr mit draufsteht


Ich hoffe ja mal stark dass hier keiner Personenewaagen Gewichte angibt.
Das weiss doch jeder Mensch, dass die in denen Bereichen viel zu ungenau anzeigen.
Auch das mit Bike auf die Waage steigen bringt keine genauen Werte.

Also wenn schon Gewicht, dann hängt Euch auf


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Januar 2011)

Dann würdest du mir aber schon beachtlich nahe kommen!
je nachem mit welchen reifen, etc. ich wieder unterwegs bin komm ich auf 15,5-16,5. und ich hab kurbel, lrs, reifen, etc. vergleichsweise mit zement ausgegossen verbaut!

Mal so am rande...
Dein LRS is klar Enduro, die parts sind solide und gut is. ich weiß nicht ob man immer, zumal es sich beims tereo eh nicht um den leichtfüssigen kletterer handelt, wie man das bei leichtgewcihtsfetischistischen rahmen aus der klasse kennt. 15,5 is zuviel klar....aber das wiegt dein rad trotzdem ned

axco für fatz: Mein Rad wurde mit der Parktool werkstatt hängewaage gemessen


----------



## fatz (11. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> axco für fatz: Mein Rad wurde mit der Parktool werkstatt hängewaage gemessen



angeber


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Januar 2011)

wenn sie nur mir gehören würde


----------



## xerto (11. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> jungs schreibt doch zu euren gewichtsangaben mal dazu wie ihr wiegt.
> personenwaagen sind ned so der renner, vor allem wenn ihr mit draufsteht




Hängewaage..


----------



## mi2 (11. Januar 2011)

mit hängewaage war ich beim letzen wiegen bei 13,7 kg. wenn ich endlich fertig bin mit umbau hoff ich auf ca 13,2 vieleicht auch weniger. aber ich bau mehr auf optik als auf gewicht


----------



## Somnus (11. Januar 2011)

Küchenwaage! 

Mensch fatz! So janz blöd simmer auch net!


----------



## fatz (11. Januar 2011)

Somnus schrieb:


> Mensch fatz! So janz blöd simmer auch net!



wenn ich in meinem leben irgendwas gelernt hab, dann dass es ueberall genug nasen gibt.
sorry ist nicht boes gemeint, aber das ist leider so.


----------



## wildkater (11. Januar 2011)

@dusi
...jetzt geb ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu 

Mich würde als erstes mal interessieren, welches Einsatzgebiet Du anstrebst!
Die verbauten Teile sind ja nicht die schlechtesten, auch die relativ schwere PIKE. Allerdings, kann man hier am ehesten Gramm feilschen, kommt halt auf den Geldbeutel drauf an 
Der LRS ist auch super robust für die härtere Gangart; wenn Dein Schwerpunkt allerdings eher auf Forstweg-Touren liegt, könnte man hier auch ansetzen.
Den fetten Albert möchte ich persönlich auch nicht mehr missen, aber auch hier gibt es durchaus leichtere Alternativen.

Beim Sattel allerdings würde ich einzig und allein auf den setzen, der am wenigsten Probleme bereitet, 100gr hin oder her...


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn ich in meinem leben irgendwas gelernt hab, dann dass es ueberall genug nasen gibt.
> sorry ist nicht boes gemeint, aber das ist leider so.





stimmt allerdings!

"haben sie eine ahnung wie da öl auf ihre bremsscheibe kommt?" "sie hat im regen gequietscht - ich dachte ich öle sie besser mal"

originalzitat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (11. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn ich in meinem leben irgendwas gelernt hab, dann dass es ueberall genug nasen gibt.
> sorry ist nicht boes gemeint, aber das ist leider so.



Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## dusi__ (11. Januar 2011)

einsatzgebiet wäre im urlaub (bin ich meist in den alpen unterwegs) schon lange touren über stock und stein auch abseits der wege. auch mal paar trails rocken (nichts wirklich hartes und auch nur kleine sprünge)

zuhause drehen wir auch längere touren und die heimischen (nicht all zu krassen) trails werden natürlich mitgenommen , allerdings nix womit eine etwas "unstabilere" gabel wie die thor (oder ähnliches) nachgeben würde. 

die pike is schon gut , aber echt schwer. das geht nach 55km manchmal echt in die beine bei den letzten bergen vor dem trail der vor der haustür endet.

beim sattel geb ich dir 100% recht, den brauch ich nur weil ich einen riss im Nisene hab 

und über die laufräder denke ich auch schon wieder ein wenig anders.
es gibt ein set das meine felgen in tubeless felgen umwandelt. das wäre noch eine option. darüber versuche ich ein paar infos zu sammeln.


----------



## wildkater (11. Januar 2011)

OK, dann würd ich die FA als Reifen mal lassen, über den LRS nachdenken (da sind ja gewichts- und preismäßig alle Optionen denkbar) - zumindest die Tubeless-Variante prüfen -  und in erster Linie eine neue Gabel wählen. Mit einer Fox Talas oder auch RS Revelation sparst Du schonmal *mindestens* 500gr.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Januar 2011)

aber lass dir mal meine meinung zur gabel gesagt sein:
ob ne gabel 500 gr mehr oder weniger wiegt merkst du beim hochfahren sehr wenig. was du merkst ist hauptsächlich die rotierenen massen...
500gr gabel merkst z.b. in der luft / fluglage z.b... aber ich glaub fürs pure dahinrollen...naja.
Und können tut man alles...ich bin auch schon marathon mit der 16kg variante (mit 2,4 kg lrs) gefahren ist alles wieder nur eine frage des wollens


----------



## dusi__ (11. Januar 2011)

ja das denke ich auch. mein ziel ist 13,5kg zu erreichen. das wäre mein wunsch gewicht 

wenn ich das tubeless hinbekomme dann würde ich mir auch die FA Tubeless reifen drauf ziehen.

also steht zur zeit ne neue gabel + neue reifen mit tubeless umbau an. dürfte dann so 600gr bringen.

jetzt nurnoch die entscheidung , welche gabel, Talas, DT Swiss 150 oder Magura Thor


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Januar 2011)

is doch auch weider eine prioritäten frage

talas - bewährte gabel die gut geht (von der man es auch weiß), nachteil service ist wenn er gebraucht wird sack teuer

thor - ist performancemäßig sicher nicht die beste, aber man kann alles ziemlich einfach und selbst servicen! preislich fast die hälfte der talas und mal "was anderes"

DT - bestimmt spannend mal das angeprisene performance wunder zu testen. is halt die, meiner meinung nach "ungewisseste"..


----------



## dusi__ (11. Januar 2011)

hier ist nochmal der link zum umbaukit der EX serie von DT Swiss für den dens interessiert :
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Accessories/Rim-Accessories/DT-Swiss-tubelesskit.aspx

ich habe mich innerlich schon auf eine magura eingestellt. aber wenn mir eine günstige talas über den weg läuft wird die es werden.


----------



## jammerlappen (11. Januar 2011)

...tubeless kann ich auch nur empfehlen, ich kann immer garnich glauben, wie geil das is ne Tour mit Nagel im Reifen weiterzufahren oder wie sich ein Schnitt im Reifen wieder verklebt - OHNE schnellen Luftverlust!

Aber was das immer soll, dass "rotierende" Massen Leistung fressen...das tun se ja noch nichma kriegsentscheidend bei 53-11 und 110 Kurbeldrehungen/min!


----------



## fatz (11. Januar 2011)

@dusi:
ich fahr die normalen FA mit milch und selbergeschnibbelten dichtband ausm 24er schlauch. ist leichter
als die variante mit tubeless FA und viel billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (11. Januar 2011)

DT sieht bestimmt kacke aus. Der Übergang Steuerrohr-Krone passt optisch nicht so toll.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Januar 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...tubeless kann ich auch nur empfehlen, ich kann immer garnich glauben, wie geil das is ne Tour mit Nagel im Reifen weiterzufahren oder wie sich ein Schnitt im Reifen wieder verklebt - OHNE schnellen Luftverlust!
> 
> Aber was das immer soll, dass "rotierende" Massen Leistung fressen...das tun se ja noch nichma kriegsentscheidend bei 53-11 und 110 Kurbeldrehungen/min!



aber ob n rahmen 500gr mehr oder wenige rhat scho? nää.
so gesehen wärs ja auch scheiss egal ob 12 oder 16 kg... (was es mir ist, was aber nicht heisst, dass esnichts ausmacht.)
man merkt masse nunmal am ehsten in den laufrädern. 500 gr laufräder unterscheid merkst du beim rollen. ob deine gabel 500gr mehr wiegt merkst net. egal ob hoch oder rollen oder sonstwas in der art.


----------



## Fury (11. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @dusi:
> ich fahr die normalen FA mit milch und selbergeschnibbelten dichtband ausm 24er schlauch. ist leichter
> als die variante mit tubeless FA und viel billiger



ja, hab ich auch schon gemacht. deshalb ja die empfehlung für tubeless ready reifen, weil die deutlich leichter sind als echte UST.
ein weiterer vorteil ist, dass sie mit einer normalen standpumpe aufpumpbar sind. bei den "normalen" reifen als tubeless ging es bei mir immer nur mit kompressor.
bei den schwalbe bekommt man die reifen mit dem rautenmuster auf der seitenwand leichter dicht.
nochmal zu den bontrager reifen. die sind auch günstig! den xr4 in 2.4er breite als falt tubeless ready für 32 Euro! im internet sogar noch günstiger!


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> aber ob n rahmen 500gr mehr oder wenige rhat scho? nää.
> so gesehen wärs ja auch scheiss egal ob 12 oder 16 kg... (was es mir ist, was aber nicht heisst, dass esnichts ausmacht.)
> man merkt masse nunmal am ehsten in den laufrädern. 500 gr laufräder unterscheid merkst du beim rollen. ob deine gabel 500gr mehr wiegt merkst net. egal ob hoch oder rollen oder sonstwas in der art.



Die Physik sagt aber was anderes - ich zitiere:
_
Nun rechne ich aus, wie gross die Leistungsdifferenz bei 200 g schwereren Felgen ist:

Für kleine a gilt: tan a ~ sin a

delta P 	= delta F * v * sin a
  	= delta m * g * v * sin a
= 0,2 kg * 9.81 m/s²  * 5 m/s  * 0,1
*= 1 WATT*_

Die Beschleunigung von 36km/h auf 45km/h in sechs Sekunden kostet dann noch 0,75W / in drei Sekunden wären es 4W...

Dem geneigten Bikeleser mag es irgendwann sinnvoll erscheinen, leichte Laufräder haben zu müssen, aber wirkliche Unterschiede zum Rahmengewicht gibt es nicht - ausser im Kopf.


----------



## fatz (12. Januar 2011)

lieber jammerlappen,
was du da zitierst ist die mehrleistung durch *nicht *rotierende masse. eine berechnung
der rotatorischen energie sehe ich da nirgens. auch nicht auf der von dir zitieren seite.....

empfehle zur lektuere: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotationsenergie

5! setzen!

edith sagt: uebrigens rechnet der herr hier mit einer steigung von gerade mal 10%, was ich schon recht wenig finde.

nochn edit: falls ich um sowas zu schreiben eine qualifikation brauche: reicht ein physikdiplom?


----------



## navpp (12. Januar 2011)

Bitte nicht hier auch noch diese Diskussion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (12. Januar 2011)

na wenn hier ganz klar falsche sachen behauptet werden, wird man das ja noch sagen duerfen.


----------



## jan84 (12. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> aber ob n rahmen 500gr mehr oder wenige rhat scho? nää.
> so gesehen wärs ja auch scheiss egal ob 12 oder 16 kg... (was es mir ist, was aber nicht heisst, dass esnichts ausmacht.)
> man merkt masse nunmal am ehsten in den laufrädern. 500 gr laufräder unterscheid merkst du beim rollen. ob deine gabel 500gr mehr wiegt merkst net. egal ob hoch oder rollen oder sonstwas in der art.



Kannst auch nicht verallgemeinern. Die 500g die ich an der Gabel gespart habe (Durolux vs. Lyrik) hab ich sehr deutlich gemerkt, dass Rad ist - wenn man aktiv fährt - schon merklich handlicher. Laufräder (Reifenwechsel) spüre ich, im Antritt, auch stärker als ne volle Wasserflasche am Rahmen. 
Ich denke bei den ganzen theoretischen Betrachtungen & Messungen ist dass Problem, dass entweder unzulässig vereinfacht wird, Dinge angenommen werden (z.B. über Kurbelumdrehung konstante Leistung), oder die Unterschiede in Messungenauigkeiten untergehen (sone SRM hat halt auch 0,5% bzw. 2% ungenauigkeit).

Man sollte sich auf die eigene Erfahrung verlassen und weniger theoretisch drüber nachdenken. 

ontopic:
Die Thor ist ne echt gute Tourengabel. Zum Downhillfahren (Gripmäßig am Limit, so dass man öfter stürzt) gibt es vermutlich bessere Dämpfungen in der Federwegsklasse, aber sonst zu touren, auch mit viel hartem Gelände taugt die Gabel echt. Service ist meiner Erfahrung nach um Welten - fast Dimensionen  - besser als bei Fox. 
Ansonsten halt evtl. noch die RS Revelation. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## navpp (12. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> na wenn hier ganz klar falsche sachen behauptet werden, wird man das ja noch sagen duerfen.


 
Ja natürlich, sei dir gegönnt!  Ich möcht nur verhindern, dass hier 5 Seiten lang irgendwelche Berechnungen präsentiert werden, die zwar allesamt super Modellansichten sind aber dann im Endeffekt auch keine Antwort liefern.

Habs ja selber schon oftmals versucht durchzurechnen, ohne Erfolg. Ich spüre leichte Laufräder in sehr positiver Form was Handling und Losroll-Feeling etc. betrifft aber bei Rechnungen ist noch nie signifikant irgendwas rausgekommen.


----------



## monkey10 (12. Januar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> ich will mein gewicht (meins auch aber ich meine das des stereos ) von 15,5kg abspecken. wenigstens 1 1/2 - 2kg kg.
> 
> ich schreibe euch mal meine Part List:
> 
> ...



man verzeihe mir, dass ich als AMS125-fahrer hier meinen senf dazu geben 

aber auch ich kann das gewicht nicht wirklich glauben. soweit ich erinnere wiegt ja mein AMS125- etwa gleich viel wie der stereo-rahmen. das gewicht von meinem aufbau war mit schwereren LRS, MM/BB-reifen, pike coil 427 (schwerer!), Kindshock i-900-R und VRO etwa 15.2kg

da hier sehr viel theoretisches über gewichtseinsparungen geschrieben wurde, von meiner seite mal erfahrungen aus der praxis:

aus gleichen (theoretischen) gründen wie du hab ich mir im herbst folgendes gegönnt:

# neuer LRS (-488g)
# Schnellspannersteckachse (-19g)
# neue Gabel (-710g)
# neue Pedale (-115g)
# normale Sattelstütze + leichterer Sattel (-383g)

-------------------------------------------------------------

GEWICHTSERSPARNIS: 1,715 kg (!!!)



dusi schrieb:


> ja das denke ich auch. mein ziel ist 13,5kg zu erreichen. das wäre mein wunsch gewicht



somit wäre ich bei deinem Zielgewicht 

ABER: ich hätte mir einen deutlich merkbaren Performanceunterschied gewünscht bzw vorgestellt. Und der war bei weitem unter meinen Erwartungen...

- Vorderrad-Versetzen od. Bunny-Hop (kein wirklicher Unterschied)
- Kraftersparnis bei knackigen Touren auf nicht wirklich stark merkbar (außer vielleicht bei >2000hm bin ich weniger ausgelaugt. Hat mich aber eigentlich nie wirklich gestört, da ich am ende einer tour gern merke, dass ich was geleistet hab)

Was ich jedoch positiv bemerke. Durch das niedrigere Systemgewicht bleibt der Spieltrieb länger erhalten. Durch das funktionelle Upgrade (breitere Maulweite der Felgen, bessere Dämpfung der Gabel) ist die Performance besser.

Interessanterweise hatte ich mein Innenlager zwei Wochen bevor ich den neuen LRS bekommen habe gewechselt. Hier war der Energieersparnis extrem spürbar (bin aufgrund einer Lieferverzögerung wochenlang mit kaputtem Innenlager gefahren). Genauso wie der Wechsel des Reifens im Herbst (der Swampthing läuft offenbar viel besser als der Big Betty).

Fazit:

Ich würde nicht zuviel Geld in Leichtbau investieren, wenn nebenbei die Performance nicht verbessert wird. 

Ein Wechsel der Reifen bringt wohl das meiste, jedoch müssen sie unbedingt zum Einsatzgebiet passen (mit Rocket Ron od. NN könnte ich  niemals glücklich werden, egal wie schnell sie sind).

Achte darauf, dass die Gabel zum LRS passt (20, 15, 10 od. 9mm-Achse) und dich auch von der Performance (Einsatzgebiet) zufriedenstellt. Dein Einsatzgebiet kann sich mit dem Stereo schnell erweitern (Möglichkeiten vorausgesetzt). Mein neuer leichter LRS musste übrigens bereits nach ein paar Wochen wieder zurück zum Händler/Hersteller. Warte mittlererweile seit 1,5 Monaten auf ihn...

Solange du nicht der langsamste bzw konditionell schwächste deiner Bike-Gruppe bist und du Touren fährst, wird dir der Leichtbau (Zugewinn der Geschwindigkeit) nur sehr wenig bringen. Nicht zu vergessen, dass wir ja biken, um uns anzustrengen  

Ich persönlich würde mir jetzt lieber das Geld gespart haben und es in ein neues Zweitrad investieren.

Viel Spass mit deinem Stereo! Ich finde deinen Aufbau eigentlich recht vernünftig und funktionell (jedenfalls nicht unnötig schwer).

LG


----------



## navpp (12. Januar 2011)

Das vom Monkey10 möchte ich hier komplett unterschreiben 

Besser Geld am Radl sparen und das Geld anderswo im Hobbyumfeld liegen lassen. Gutes Gewichtstuning, das man sich dann leisten kann ist bzw. nur eine Minimaljause im Rucksack und dafür oben in einer Hütte einkehren. Am Rücken ist gewichtstuning sowieso am sinnvollsten!  Oder man investiert in ein Bahnticket zum Zielgebiet. Oder man kauft sich ein paar verschiedene Reifen und switcht sein Radl in wenigen Minuten in das Paket, das man heute auch brauchen wird!

Dein Radl ist eh super, was willst du mehr?


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> na wenn hier ganz klar falsche sachen behauptet werden, wird man das ja noch sagen duerfen.



Sorry navpp,

aber das sehe ich auch so  

@ lieber Fatz:

Ich bestreite nicht, dass ein Laufrad, dass mehr Masse an der Achse hat, bei gleichem Gewicht schneller den Berg hinunterrollt, als eins dass mehr Masse aussen hat.

Was Qualifikation angeht würde ich mich aber mit normalem Menschenverstand begnügen (ein Physikdiplom könnte sich allerdings als hilfreich erweisen).

Ich gehe beim (Bergauf-)biken in der Regel von einer gleichförmigen Bewegung aus. Daher stecke ich die Energie meine Räder ins rotieren zu bringen nicht permanent rein. Abgesehen davon frage ich mich: wie schnell soll ich jetzt bergauf fahren, dass ich nennenswert Energie aufwenden muss, die Räder zu beschleunigen?

Hier ein Beispiel zweier Rennradräder:

Typ--------------Gewicht-----Erot 30 km/h beide LR---Trägheitsmoment/LR
Cosmic Carbone---1985 g-----143 J------------------0,224 [kg m2]
Lightweight-------1065 g------84 J------------------0,132 [kg m2]
Differenz-----------920 g------59 J------------------0,092 [kg m2]


Die Kinetische Energie eines 80kg-Systems bei 30km/h:

Ekin=1/2 80 kg ((30 m/3,6s))2 = 2777 J

Differenzenergie beträgt in diesem Beispiel 2% (Aerodynamik aussen vor...)

Oder anders: Nimm als Beispiel Dein Rad in einer echt miesen Steigung über 10% wo Du voll am keulen bist. Dann nimmst Du Dein Hinterrad einmal hoch und bewegst die Kurbel zum Vergleich frei, nimm ein 250g (oder auch 500g) leichteres Laufrad und bewegst es frei und erzähl mir, dass Du den Unterschied beim fahren spüren würdest.

Ich will ja garnicht abstreiten, dass Effekte da sind, aber wenn hier gesagt wird, dass 500g an der Gabel nicht zu spüren sind und 500g am Laufrad quasi von alleine fahren, dann stelle ich das in Frage.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Januar 2011)

@jan.: ja oke stimmt schon. und wie du gesagt hast: auf erfahrungswerte kommts an. Und mir gehts zumindest so, dass ich gewichtstechnisch zwei dinge merke: laufräder und ja, bei genauerem überlegen logischerweiße die gesamte performance..(letztere is mir persönlich hochzus relativ wurscht).
Da ich aber keine lust hab hier über sowas zu schrieben enthalt ich mich jetzt Monkey hat im ürbigen recht und spiegelt meine meinung wieder! 

die erde ist im übriugen eine kugel und von sämtlichen rechnungen halte ich mich eh fern
Mit den zwei hier präsentierten rechnungen kann man ja der bike (ja die ich übrigens auswendig lerne und der meinung bin ein komplettrad is doof wenn mir der sattel nicht passt.) mit ihrer 29er rollt viel besser theorie-rechnung mithalten Bin mal gespannt was unser physiker zu letzterer (also der rechnugn hier nicht der 29er..) sagt - hab sie nur überflogen


----------



## navpp (12. Januar 2011)

Seht ihr, und schon gehts los.  Ich halte mich da mit den Berechnungen an den Andi und klink mich mal aus.

Nur einen hab ich noch:



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> die erde ist im übriugen eine kugel und von sämtlichen rechnungen halte ich mich eh fern



Die Erde ist aber ein rotationssymmetrisches Ellipsoid und selbst das ist falsch weil es die Glattheit der Oberfläche vorraussetzt!


----------



## navpp (12. Januar 2011)

Ich versuchs mal mit nem Themenwechsel:

Seit einigen Wochen versuche ich meine Top-Reifenpaarung für das Frühjahr zu finden. Einsatzgebiet ist Asphaltanfahrt, Lehmiger Waldboden, Schotterwege, alles jeweils 1/3. Steil bergauf, steil bergab, dazwischen eher eben und viele relative hm bei niedriger absoluter Höhe -> Hügelland.

Felgen sind ZTR Flow. 

Reifen die ich daheim habe und noch gut sind:

1x Conti Mountain King Supersonic 2.2
1x Conti Mountain King Supersonic 2.4
1x Conti X-King Racesport 2.4
1x Conti Race King Supersonic 2.2
1x Maxxis Minon DHF 2.35 Draht 60a (etwas älter)
1x Schwalbe Fat Albert Evo Snakeskin 2.25 Front
1x Schwalbe Fat Albert Evo Snakeskin 2.25 Rear

Wäre gewillt maximal einen neuen Reifen zu kaufen, was grippiges fettes für vorne vll.? Hersteller egal. Auf Triple Nano steh ich nur nicht so.

Hat wer eine Idee?


----------



## fatz (12. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was unser physiker zu letzterer (also der rechnugn hier nicht der 29er..) sagt


mit unzulaessigen voraussetzungen (in diesem fall gleichfoermige bewegung)
kommst ueberall hin.

rechnet was ihr wollt. ich weiss, dass es mit leichteren LR leichter geht. das muss ich ned nachrechnen.



> die erde ist im übrigen eine kugel


stimm ned. die erde ist in erster naeherung eine *hohl*kugel. oder warum meinst du, dass deine
schuhe sich beim laufen immer an den vorder- und hinterkanten abnutzen und 
nie in der mitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Januar 2011)

solangsam...

TNC gibts eh nich mehr..
Aber ich weiß nicht ob ein richtig dicker reifen für vorne im hügelichen gelände soo toll ist.

Ich fahre 2011 
Vorne: Maxxis Minion F (odr R, mal sehen) in 2.5, ganz weich und doppelkarkasse
Hinten: Schwalbe FA 2.4 Rear evtl. mit double defense und wenns das gibt in der mittleren oder harten mischung.

Eisatz: Viele höhenmeter hoch und runter. hoch gehts schon irgendwie (meist auf trail und forstautobahn) und runter ausschließlich trails, angelegtes zeugs und alles was eng, steinig und spaßig ist.
An oder abfahrt sind meistes so halbe stunde asphalt.


----------



## monkey10 (12. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Vorne: Maxxis Minion F in 2.5, ganz weich und doppelkarkasse



uiii..

fast zu gut zum tourenfahren. verwöhnt dich so extrem in seinen (bergab) eigenschaften, dass man dann nur schwer auf einen reifen < 1kg zurück umsteigen kann/will 

hab ich mir deshalb abgewöhnt. bin im herbst kurz auf ihn zurück (weil der muddy mary GG nicht verfügbar) und bin fast wieder süchtig geworden.. teufelszeug


----------



## navpp (12. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Aber ich weiß nicht ob ein richtig dicker reifen für vorne im hügelichen gelände soo toll ist.



Meinte so die Kategorie Rubber Queen, ADvantage & co. Bräuchte nämlich auch was für "echten" Bergeinsatz im Sommer.

Im Sommer fahr ich den MountainKing vorne und den X-King hinten, das reicht hier wenn eher trocken vollkommen aus.


----------



## dusi__ (12. Januar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> Fazit:
> 
> Ich würde nicht zuviel Geld in Leichtbau investieren, wenn nebenbei die Performance nicht verbessert wird.
> 
> ...




erstmal  bin ich für jede meinung offen 
danke schonma dafür.

ich bin ja auch zufrieden mit meinem geschoss, ich komm überall rauf und wieder runter. aber n paar gramm weniger wäre schon nicht schlecht.

bislang sehe ich mein "projekt" nicht mehr als gewichtsreduzierung an, sondern eher als aufwerten. (das liest sich viel schöner und ohne doofe hintergedanken)

meine wahl ist auf eine neue gabel gefallen : Ne Talas. (-700gr.), neue Pedale (nochmal 300gr ca.) . dann noch das doofe muddy board weg und die Fatzsche schlauchlösung dran, die reifen werden mit tubeless versorgt und dann wars das auch schon. insgesammt irgendwas mit 1,2-1,3kg (hoffe ich zum.)

wenn ihr sonst noch ideen haben solltet oimmer her damit


----------



## jan84 (12. Januar 2011)

monkey10 schrieb:


> uiii..
> 
> fast zu gut zum tourenfahren. verwöhnt dich so extrem in seinen (bergab) eigenschaften, dass man dann nur schwer auf einen reifen < 1kg zurück umsteigen kann/will
> 
> hab ich mir deshalb abgewöhnt. bin im herbst kurz auf ihn zurück (weil der muddy mary GG nicht verfügbar) und bin fast wieder süchtig geworden.. teufelszeug



Habs jetzt ein Jahr lang vorne mit dem weichen Highroller mit 2ply ausgehalten. Beim Marathon mit leichtem Reifen vorne war in der ersten schnellen Kurve erstmal ein gewisser "AHA-Effekt" . Ansonsten seh ich das ähnlich wie Andy, hoch kommt man immer, nur ne Frage der Zeit. 

Das für mich übelste war bisher ne 1700Hm Tour in den Alpen, vorne mit weichem Highroller 2.5, hinten mit weichem MuddyMary in 2.35. Da war am Ende echt die Luft raus, der Grip war bergab aber gigantisch. 

@navpp:
Ich würde vorne den weichen Highroller empfehlen (wird bisschen besser Frei als der Minion => gut bei feuchten Lehmböden) und hinten probierst du dich einfach durch das was du hast durch, ich denke mal du wirst bei was relativ leichtem gut rollendem landen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## navpp (12. Januar 2011)

Bin noch für andere Vorschläge offen, danke mal für den Highroller-Tip! Gibts den 2.35er in weich oder meintest du eh den 2.5er?


----------



## monkey10 (12. Januar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Habs jetzt ein Jahr lang vorne mit dem weichen Highroller mit 2ply ausgehalten....
> Ansonsten seh ich das ähnlich wie Andy, hoch kommt man immer, nur ne Frage der Zeit



bin absolut deiner meinung 

wobei.. @2ply: fährst du nicht die UST-variante von maxxis? 

und ganz generell: mehr federweg & dickere reifen (mit steifer karkasse) bringen zwar mehr sicherheit. jedoch manchmal vielleicht sogar etwas zuviel des guten . für die entwicklung der fahrtechnik ists manchmal gar nicht so schlecht nicht "over-equiped" durch die gegend zu trailen 

wenns nach dem aktuell mtb-marketing-strategen geht hat ja ein "trailbike" mittlererweile 150-180mm FW


----------



## jan84 (12. Januar 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> Bin noch für andere Vorschläge offen, danke mal für den Highroller-Tip! Gibts den 2.35er in weich oder meintest du eh den 2.5er?



Nimm den 2.5er, der ist einen hauch schmaler als die 2.35er Schwalbe. 

@monkey10: Fahre den DH-UST, der entspricht weitestgehend nem 2ply... Den >1,2kg & dem Fahrverhalten nach zu urteilen zumindest . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Januar 2011)

ALso ich bin in der konstelation (rad ~16kg mit vorne dem minion in >1kg und hinten Muddy Marry GG) letztes jahr en marathon gefahren 80-90km, 2200hm.....Und das halt mit druck. sowas hab ich noch ned erlebt..ich war sooo fertig.
So touren mit 2000hm gehen mit dem zeugs bei mir normalerweise scho einigermaßen klar.. hier zuhause fahr ich das zur vorbereitung (schlichtweg alle 4 heimberge, ein, zwei doppelt) und sonst in freiburg, wo ich ne woche als bin, gardasee, und was man so macht

Der grund warum ich nich sooo verwöhnt bin is ganz einfach immer der, dass ich halt auch mim cc rad und x king oder rocket ron unterwegs bin Da dann 1,7 bar (geht ja bei den meisten imm cc bereich gaaar nicht) und bissl draufeinstellen, dann gehts aber auch ganz ordentlich!

@reifen:
wenn du dann was willst was einigermaßen rollt und doch schwerer is, füür die alpen, dann kannst dir ja auch die "überm" highroller anschaun. sprich minion, muddy mary. beides mega geile reifen, mit denen ich meine erfahrungen gesammelt hab. je nach ausstattung eher bergab/hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (12. Januar 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> _
> ...
> Für kleine a gilt: tan a ~ sin a
> ...
> _.



Das ist ja ein Ding Und ich dachte immer die Linearisierung führt zu:
tan(a)~a...


----------



## Somnus (12. Januar 2011)

Ehm Jungs!
Kann mir mal einer erklären, warum Cube an meinem Stereo mit 9fach Kassette eine 10-fach Kette verbaut hat? 
Gewichtsreduzierung?

Frage deshalb, weil ich eine neue benötige und nicht recht weiß, welche ich nun nehmen soll. Hätte gerne wieder eine mit Power Lock à la Sram.


----------



## nullstein (12. Januar 2011)

Ob 9 oder 10fach ist doch egal.10fach ist halt schmaler bzw neudeutsch mehr narrow


----------



## MatzeR. (12. Januar 2011)

10fach ist schwerer!


----------



## JDEM (12. Januar 2011)

MatzeR. schrieb:


> 10fach ist schwerer!



Ja, natürlich, wiegt ein Kilo mehr.


----------



## fatz (12. Januar 2011)

Somnus schrieb:


> Ehm Jungs!
> Kann mir mal einer erklären, warum Cube an meinem Stereo mit 9fach Kassette eine 10-fach Kette verbaut hat?


wahrscheinlich war 9fach grad aus.


> Frage deshalb, weil ich eine neue benötige und nicht recht weiß, welche ich nun nehmen soll. Hätte gerne wieder eine mit Power Lock à la Sram.


9fach kette fuer 9fach kassette. alles andere ist quatsch. nimm halt eine sram 9fach.
sramketten auf shimanokassette geht prima. fahr ich seit jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Somnus (13. Januar 2011)

Alles Chlor!
Danke.


----------



## jan84 (13. Januar 2011)

Fahre auch 10fach Kette auf 9fach (Gewichtsgründe), hab bisher keine Nachteile festgestellt.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (13. Januar 2011)

wie schaut's mit dem verschleiss aus?


----------



## jan84 (13. Januar 2011)

Noch keine Erfahrungen. Sofern bei den Ketten nur die Breite unterschiedlich ist (ist das so?) sehe ich auch keinen GRund für schnelleren Verschleiß. 



> @reifen:
> wenn du dann was willst was einigermaßen rollt und doch schwerer is, füür die alpen, dann kannst dir ja auch die "überm" highroller anschaun. sprich minion, muddy mary. beides mega geile reifen, mit denen ich meine erfahrungen gesammelt hab. je nach ausstattung eher bergab/hoch.



Minion und MM sind auch nicht pauschal über dem Highroller zu sehen (wenn man immer die gleiche Version => Doppelkarkasse, weiches Gummi, vergleicht). Meiner Erfahrung nach alles selbe Klasse mit unterschiedlichen "Spezialgebieten". 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Somnus (13. Januar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Noch keine Erfahrungen. Sofern bei den Ketten nur die Breite unterschiedlich ist (ist das so?) sehe ich auch keinen GRund fr schnelleren Verschlei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nun ja, die Ketten unterscheiden minimal in der Breite. Viel ist's nicht, aber die Reibung und auch der Formschluss zwischen Kette und Ritzel verndert sich. Eine 9 fach Kette ist z.B. auf den Ritzeln axial leicht verschiebbar. Bei 10-Fach Kette ist kaum noch Spiel vorhanden. Ob dadurch nun ein besserer oder zu fester Formschluss entsteht, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber von vielen Leuten hrt man, dass eine 10 fach Kette nicht nur leichter sondern vor Allem schneller verschlissen ist, wenn auf 9fach Kassette betrieben.

Ich werde ne 9er nehmen, zumal auch billiger!


----------



## fatz (13. Januar 2011)

bin nur grad am ueberlegen, ob auf's neue rad ein 10fach antrieb kommt. glaub aber eher nicht



jan84 schrieb:


> Sofern bei den Ketten nur die Breite unterschiedlich ist (ist das so?) sehe ich auch keinen GRund für schnelleren Verschleiß.


kommt drauf an, ob der verschleiss nur aus der laengung der seitenteile kommt, oder aus der abnutzung
der nieten. vermutlich beides.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2011)

ich wei nicht. 22/36(8) und hinteen 11-36 is scho ned schlecht... auf der anderen seite bin ich bei dem rkam aber konservativ...9 fach langt mir ptinzipiell.


----------



## jan84 (13. Januar 2011)

Ich werde bei Zeiten berichten...


----------



## Cortina (13. Januar 2011)

Somnus schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Ketten unterscheiden minimal in der Breite. Viel ist's nicht, aber die Reibung und auch der Formschluss zwischen Kette und Ritzel verndert sich. Eine 9 fach Kette ist z.B. auf den Ritzeln axial leicht verschiebbar. Bei 10-Fach Kette ist kaum noch Spiel vorhanden. Ob dadurch nun ein besserer oder zu fester Formschluss entsteht, kann ich nicht sagen. Aber von vielen Leuten hrt man, dass eine 10 fach Kette nicht nur leichter sondern vor Allem schneller verschlissen ist, wenn auf 9fach Kassette betrieben.
> 
> Ich werde ne 9er nehmen, zumal auch billiger!



Was Du alles herausfindest????

Somni Somni, was sollen wir mit Dir denn noch machen?

Du hast das Bike doch zum Fahren gekauft und nicht zum Vermessen.

Kommst Du aufs Cube Treffen werde ich Dir auf jeden Fall die Schiebehre wegnehmen und Dich stündlich kontrollieren dass Du nicht irgendwas nachmisst 

Fahr die scheiß Kette bisse reißt und gut ist aber Du willst die doch nicht ernsthaft jetzt schon tauschen?

Grinsende Grüße 
Guido


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (14. Januar 2011)

Stereo such Leidensgenosse zum gemeinsamen Ausreiten. Heisst. Suche ein HT Grösse ca. 16er für meine Frau, (Grösse 1,70m) . Hat da jemand Ahnung. Gibts da bei Cube was gscheids. Geb undgefähr 12 bis 15 Hunderter aus. Sie fährt wenig (aber ich hoffe, das ändert sich noch, besonder mit nem neune Bike) Und: Es sollte auch mal in Notfällen für mich herhalten - aber das soll Nebensache sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (14. Januar 2011)

ach, du hast dich im forum geirrt, das is nich das kaufberatungsforum sondern das cube stereo forum. passiert jedem mal...


----------



## Somnus (14. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Was Du alles herausfindest????
> 
> Somni Somni, was sollen wir mit Dir denn noch machen?
> 
> ...



Gaaaaaaanz ruhig Cortina! Keep cool. 

Die Info zu den Ketten findest du hier im Forum! Ich habe keine Schieblehre nicht angepackt - Doppelschwör!!! 
Es war auch nur die Antwort auf meinen Vorposter... mich interessierte das weniger!
Wollte eigentlich nur wissen, warum CUBE eine 10fach Kette auf einem 9fach System verbaut - weiter nix! 

Und was die Kette angeht. Ich brauche leider eine neue, an meinem anderen bike. Ist quasi meine Stadtschlampe. Da kommt die alte (die hat im übrigen schon knapp 800 km drauf - soviel zum Thema "Fahren") vom Stereo drauf, verstehste?  Weil so ein Kettenschloss finde ich schon irre praktisch und die blöde Shimpanso Kette hat das nicht.

So, und nun weiter im Text...


----------



## Cortina (14. Januar 2011)

Somnus schrieb:


> Gaaaaaaanz ruhig Cortina! Keep cool.
> 
> Die Info zu den Ketten findest du hier im Forum! Ich habe keine Schieblehre nicht angepackt - Doppelschwör!!!
> Es war auch nur die Antwort auf meinen Vorposter... mich interessierte das weniger!
> ...



Ok sag das doch gleich 

Grüße aus Innsbruck...ups...ne Seefeld...Ago fährt so schnell


----------



## Flooho (14. Januar 2011)

> Stereo such Leidensgenosse zum gemeinsamen Ausreiten. Heisst. Suche ein HT Grösse ca. 16er für meine Frau, (Grösse 1,70m) . Hat da jemand Ahnung. Gibts da bei Cube was gscheids. Geb undgefähr 12 bis 15 Hunderter aus. Sie fährt wenig (aber ich hoffe, das ändert sich noch, besonder mit nem neune Bike) Und: Es sollte auch mal in Notfällen für mich herhalten - aber das soll Nebensache sein.


 
meine Freundin hat das hier:
http://www.bikelager-shop.de/epages...s/127000-0002&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal 

Wäre sogar ein Fully und liegt im Budget. Gibts in 15 und 17 Zoll


----------



## fatz (14. Januar 2011)

Flooho schrieb:


> meine Freundin hat das hier:
> http://www.bikelager-shop.de/epages...s/127000-0002&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal
> 
> Wäre sogar ein Fully und liegt im Budget. Gibts in 15 und 17 Zoll



wollt auch schon sowas schreiben. macht sicher mehr spass.


----------



## Bymike (14. Januar 2011)

Ach, er sucht doch nur eine Ausrede, dass er sich neben dem Stereo noch ein leichtes Hardtail holen kann


----------



## Chicane (15. Januar 2011)

Wer hat im Stereo HPC eine Reduzierhülse verbaut? Würde liebend gern 31,6 mm fahren. Plastikhülse wäre in diesem Fall pflicht, diese hätte aber nur eine Länge von 100 mm. Wäre beim 18" also genau Mitte Oberrohr.

Leider finde ich bei Cube selbst nichts zur Mindesteinstecktiefe. Die verbauten Syntace P6 (zumindest die Alu) hat eine Mindesteinstecktiefe von 90 mm.


----------



## JDEM (15. Januar 2011)

Bei Gocycle gibt es n Reduzierhülse mit 12cm Länge, aber warum sollte ne Aluhülse nicht funktionieren?


----------



## fatz (15. Januar 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Die verbauten Syntace P6 (zumindest die Alu) hat eine Mindesteinstecktiefe von 90 mm.



die carbon p6 hatten mal 120 oder so, wenn ich das noch richtig im kopf hab. andi?

90mm find ich beim hpc in bissl knapp. ist aber nur gefuehlt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> die carbon p6 hatten mal 120 oder so, wenn ich das noch richtig im kopf hab. andi?
> 
> 90mm find ich beim hpc in bissl knapp. ist aber nur gefuehlt....



bei unsrer hast du recht, die neue sogar 130! (also bezogen auf 34.9 - der rest is auch 90)
90 find ich allerdings auch bissl eng. so 10 sind bei mir zur sicherheit immer sodas minimum.


----------



## jan84 (15. Januar 2011)

Fahre die Gocycle Kunststoff Hülse, der vollen Versenkbarkeit einer 400er Stütze wegen, jetzt nen gutes viertel Jahr => vollkommen problemlos. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## meporter (15. Januar 2011)

Servus Leute,

kurze Frage in den Raum: würdet ihr mir bei nem Stereo ein 18'' oder 20'' empfehlen. Ich selbst bin 1,81m und SL ist 84cm. Bin heute eins in 18'' und habe mich eigentlich wohl gefühlt. Bin nur etwas unschlüssig, weil ich derzeit in Ltd Pro in 20'' fahre und mir dieses eigentlich auch gut passt!

Danke euch!


----------



## JDEM (15. Januar 2011)

Eindeutig das 18"er! 
Wenn du dich dann auch noch direkt drauf wohl gefühlt hast, dann ist das ja umso mehr nen Grund es zu kaufen.


----------



## Chicane (15. Januar 2011)

Alu-Hülse deswegen nicht, weil sich die Kanten dann ratzfatz ins Carbon einarbeiten.

Aber danke für den Tipp mit gocycle. Eine passende länger als 100 mm hatte ich nicht gefunden! Das sollte wohl wirklich ausreichen.


----------



## mi2 (15. Januar 2011)

meporter schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> kurze Frage in den Raum: würdet ihr mir bei nem Stereo ein 18'' oder 20'' empfehlen. Ich selbst bin 1,81m und SL ist 84cm. Bin heute eins in 18'' und habe mich eigentlich wohl gefühlt. Bin nur etwas unschlüssig, weil ich derzeit in Ltd Pro in 20'' fahre und mir dieses eigentlich auch gut passt!
> 
> Danke euch!



du könntest glaub beide fahren. würd aber an deiner stelle mehr zum 18 tendieren. wenn du die möglichkeit hast setzt dich mal auf nen 20 stereo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (15. Januar 2011)

Würd auch sagen, dass du wahrscheinlich auf beiden Größen nicht deplatziert sein wirst. Das ist dann mehr eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Ich bin nicht viel größer als du, fahre aber ein 20er. Der Grund war einfach: Es war da, passte ins Budget und ich saß nicht unglücklich darauf.  Nimm einfach das 18er wenns gepasst hat!


----------



## neubicolt (16. Januar 2011)

Mahlzeit,

ich bin gerade am überlegen von 2 Bikes (siehe links) auf eines umzusteigen, suche daher die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau  (Alpencross, Tour und gelegentlich "zarten" Freeride)...

Gibt es an dem Angebot http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15820/stereo-rx.html was auszusetzen? Würde bei 183cm mit 87cm Schrittlänge dass in 20" nehmen, ok soweit? Ne Lyrik DH mit 170mm geht sicher nicht ins Stereo ohne die Geo zu verbocken oder, die RS macht mich ein wenig stutzig!?

Gruß


----------



## jan84 (16. Januar 2011)

Zarter Freeride => Fritzz und kein Stereo.

Was macht dich an der RS stutzig?

Cube sagt zu den Einsatzbereichen (*klick*):

Stereo => Fully von 100 - 145mm Federweg vorne und hinten; Bergauf wie bergab gleichermaßen gut fahrbar; Bereich: unbefestigte Wald - und Wanderwege; kleine Sprünge bis 0,5 Höhe

Fritzz => Fully von 140 -160mm Federweg vorne und hinten; Schwerpunkt liegt hier beim bergab, ist aber bergauf noch fahrbar; Bereich: unbefestigte, wurzelige Strecken, Sprünge bis 1m Höhe; ACHTUNG: entsprechendes Können und Erfahrung ist Voraussetzung für den Gebrauch dieses Sportgeräts!

Hanzz => Fully ab 160mm Federweg vorne und hinten; Hier steht die Tauglichkeit beim Downhill und Bikepark im Vordergrund; Bereich: alles was fahrbar ist bzw. gesprungen werden kann; ACHTUNG: entsprechendes Können und Erfahrung ist Voraussetzung für den Gebrauch dieses Sportgeräts!


grüße,
Jan


----------



## neubicolt (16. Januar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Was macht dich an der RS stutzig?



Habe bezüglich der Haltbarkeit so einiges an negativen Sachen gelesen...

Die Überlegung mir ein Fritzz zuzulegen wird es definitiv nicht geben, dann kann ich auch mein SX-Trail behalten und ggf. noch ein wenig leichter machen...

Was ist von den 12,8kg zu halten in 20"?

Gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Januar 2011)

jetzt hast du nur noch vergessen, dass sowohl ein stereo als auch ein fritzz nach etwas härterer gangart aufgebaut werden können. ein stereo kann wenns sein muss auch mit 160mm ein enduro mit viel "rückmeldung" im heck - nennen wirs mal so..
betonung auf kann, nicht muss!

edit:
Wenn du ein rad suchst mit 12,xx kg, 160mm vorn, usw. dann glaube ich, dass es bessere lösungen für die erielegende wollmilchsau gibt als das stereo?!


----------



## fatz (16. Januar 2011)

stereo mit 160er gabel ist grad so an der grenze. mehr geht da definitiv nicht. da bist du auch ueber 14kg. 
wenn du was <13kg und mit 160mm federweg haben willst, bleibt dir eigentlich nur das liteville 301. preislich 
marschierst du bei dem gewicht aber schon hart auf 4k zu


----------



## neubicolt (16. Januar 2011)

Na es sollte so im Bereich um die 13-14kg landen, dort wo ich mit dem SX beim besten Willen nicht hinkomme...

Wenn es an der Gabel des Stereo RX nichts auszusetzen gibt wäre der Preis doch sicher ok!?


----------



## Bymike (17. Januar 2011)

Die Revelation ist super. Vielleicht nicht so leicht abzustimmen wie die Fox, aber federn tut sie trotzdem. 
Ich hatte damals (wie wohl viele andere auch) das Problem, dass irgend ne Kartusche in der Gabel geplatzt ist, was den Ausfall des U-Turn-Systems zur Folge hatte. 
Aber das sollte mittlerweile ausgemärzt sein. Seitdem gibts auch keine Probleme mehr. 

Und recht leicht soll die Gabel ja auch sein. 

Aber großartig unter 12 Kilo kommen und den Einsatzbereich beibehalten wird wohl schwer. Meins wiegt ungefähr 13,4 laut Federwaage. Und ich will weder leichtere Reifen noch Plastikfelgen.


----------



## fatz (17. Januar 2011)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Wenn es an der Gabel des Stereo RX nichts auszusetzen gibt wäre der Preis doch sicher ok!?


der preis ist *sehr* ok. das einzige wo ich mir gedanken machen wuerde ist das 
u-turn. das geschraube ist im flachland halt nervig, weil's staendig auf und ab 
geht. hier isses egal. da geht's einmal rauf, dann ziehst eh die kniepolsterl und
den helm auf und dann geht's runter. da bleibt genug zeit auch noch die gabel
raufzudrehen.
allerdings hat meine gabel eine stahlfeder. wie das luft u-turn im detail funzt weiss ich ned.


----------



## Bymike (17. Januar 2011)

Im Flachland dreh ich da gar nix mehr dran rum, das Ding kommt auch so jeden Berg hoch 




Bin am überlegen, welchen Sattel ich mir holen soll. Scheinbar bin ich Sitzknochenbelaster. Den Selle Italie SLR, der auf dem Nerve AM meines Kumpels montiert ist, passt mir zum Beispiel richtig gut. Ist zwar hart, dafür wird nichts abgedrückt, was besser nicht abgedrückt werden sollte. 

Den Specialized Avatar find ich auch ganz schick. 
Fährt den jemand?

Der Gobi passt einfach nicht zu meinem hintern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (17. Januar 2011)

Bymike schrieb:


> Den Selle Italie SLR, der auf dem Nerve AM meines Kumpels montiert ist, passt mir zum Beispiel richtig gut. Ist zwar hart, dafür wird nichts abgedrückt, was besser nicht abgedrückt werden sollte.


hart ist nicht unbedingt das problem, wenn er zu deinem a passt.


> Den Specialized Avatar find ich auch ganz schick.
> Fährt den jemand?


die info wird dir nichts helfen. ein sattel muss passen. was dem einen a passt
muss dem anderen nicht auch passen.


----------



## psx0407 (17. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ...wie das luft u-turn im detail funzt weiss ich ned.



...genauso wie das für die stahlfedervariante.
also mühselig und letzlich nur für laange anstiege praktikabel. die blockierfunktion ist aber gut und kann mit entsprechender einstellung so genutzt werden, daß die gabel im wiegetritt kaum eintaucht, aber dennoch nicht blockiert ist.
fazit:
u-turn brauche ich zu 95% nicht.
poploc habe ich bei 95% aller touren mind. einmal im einsatz.

und das stereo rx für knapp 1700 euro ist kein risiko. ich würde da zugreifen. da kannst nix falsch machen.

allerdings hat meine revelation vor ´ner woche den geist aufgegeben: das bekannte problem mit "platzen" der kartusche => ein lauter knall und dann war´s vorbei mit ihr. ging nur noch abgesenkt weiter. muss also eingeschickt werden. hielt keine 500km...   :-(

psx0407


----------



## xerto (18. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mal ne Frage an die Profis:

An meinen Stzereo ist die Bremsscheibe unrund geworden

180 mm Formula Oro

Muss ich wieder eine Oro kaufen oder geht auch eine andere Scheibe hinten?


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich sollte jede 180mm Scheibe passen. Was meinst du mit "unrund", hat sie einen Schlag bekommen? Wenn ja, schon versucht sie einfach wieder gerade zu biegen?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## navpp (18. Januar 2011)

Und sollte sie sich nicht zufriedenstellend geradebiegen lassen, weil sie z.B. warmgebremst noch mehr "Schlag" hat (so wie es bei meiner der Fall war), dann empfehle ich eine 180er XT-Bremsscheibe. Sind haltbarer, neigen weniger zum Klingeln und sind obendrein weit billiger. -> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-fuer-XT-BR-M775-6-Loch-.html


----------



## xerto (18. Januar 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte jede 180mm Scheibe passen. Was meinst du mit "unrund", hat sie einen Schlag bekommen? Wenn ja, schon versucht sie einfach wieder gerade zu biegen?
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



Ja habe ich versucht. Die ganze Scheibe läuft unrund 

Ich bin vor kurzen, als es noch kal,t war durch Wasser gefahren Alles ist eingefroren inklusive Bremse  


Ich befürchte hier habe ich sie ruiniert  

Hin zubiegen geht nicht mehr..


----------



## nullstein (18. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass jede x-beliebige 180er Scheibe passt. Die Scheibendicke sollte auch beachtet werden.


----------



## Schelle (18. Januar 2011)

Die von "navpp" verlinkte XT sollte aber passen. Ich selber fahre diese mit meiner Oro K18.


----------



## xerto (18. Januar 2011)

Danke, werde die XT Scheibe bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (18. Januar 2011)

Ned erschrecken bei den ersten Bremsern, Belag und Scheibe müssen sich erst etwas einreiben bis sie sich "kennen"


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Januar 2011)

Ich werd hier wiede rmeinen aufbau dokumentieren, wie schon meinen nueaufbau von vor nem jahr.. Partlist kann ich grad ned machen, da mein excel nicht will, aber es wird sich nicht wirklich viel verändert haben zur letzten.






Heute hab ichs zerlegt und angefangen teile zu reinigen. Echt hart was die parts für zeit in anspruch nehmen! beiospiel: Syntace Klemme. 5 Teile aueinander gebaut, alles sauber gemacht, mit fett montiert, lackschäden beseitigt. - wie neu. nach 10-15 min. (für ne satteklemme!)..
Donnerstag, freitag mach ichs fertig. Dann brauch ich nur noch den dicken albert, den rahmen, meine kettenblätter und meine 12mm shims für die 440


----------



## dusi__ (19. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mal ne dringende frage.

mein bike steht bei meiner freundin und nu weiss ich nichtmehr 100% genau welche größe mein FSA Orbit Z hat und welches standohr meine Pike darin hat. ist die originale von 2008 da hat sich nix geändert. 

1 1/8 oder 1,5?

danke!


----------



## JDEM (19. Januar 2011)

Definitiv 1 1/8", ne Pike gab es nie mit nem 1.5 Gabelschaft.

Werd demnächst ne Lyrik bei mir einbauen, die Revelation ist zwar ne gute Tourengabel, jedoch will ich ne bessere Dämpfungsperformance haben und mehr Bastelmöglichkeiten


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Januar 2011)

Zwischenstand 1






Unterschied 2008-2011:

-alt 2700gr, neu 3000 ! hat mich doch gewundert, dass er ganze 300gr schwerer is!
- dämpferbefestigung unten: 18,6mm, statt vorher 21,7mm.. hat mich heute vorzeitig die arbeit beenden lasen
- steckachse find ich gut. nur das gewinde geht sehr schwer., hab damit auf dauer gesehen kein gutes gefühl, mal sehen!
-schwerpunkt des rahmens: wesentlich weiter hinten/unten. also ziemlich zentral! - gefällt mal prinzipiell!
- hinterbau geht bis jetzt recht stramm - ich hoff das gibt sich nach ein paar kilometern. - wenn nicht, dann hat sich die lagersituation sogar deutlich verschlechtert! aber das sehn mer dann.


----------



## dusi__ (20. Januar 2011)

das ist die geilste rahmenfarbe  gefällt sehr sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Januar 2011)

naja genaugenommen ists keine farbe..und das is auch das was mir eigtl. nicht gefällt aber es ist der beste alu rahmen vom 11er stereo..und irgendwie freunde ich mich gerade damit an.


----------



## reel (20. Januar 2011)

schicken lenker hast auf jeden fall 
und die lager sollten sich eigentlich einfahren... dass die am anfang schwerer gehen is ja normal


----------



## wildkater (20. Januar 2011)

Schaut lecker aus, Andi


----------



## Chicane (20. Januar 2011)

Buchsen sind 18,8 mm, diese gibt es auch offiziell von Fox. Die Sattelposition sieht riskant aus, ändert sich wohl noch?


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Januar 2011)

Ja war nur zum druafstecken. und ja ich meinte 18,8. und nein nicht von fox, das dauert mir zulang und von cube auch..so hab ichs morgen und cuuuustom 
merci @ anderen


----------



## Chicane (21. Januar 2011)

Wollt's nur gesagt haben  Meine ganzen gedrehten Buchsen kann ich auch nicht weiterverwenden


----------



## dusi__ (21. Januar 2011)

mal ne ganz andere frage.

wolltest du nicht etwas neues haben was mehr wegstecken kann als ein stereo?


----------



## K0nne (21. Januar 2011)

Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass bei meinem '10er Stereo die Schraube von einem der Gelenke gebrochen ist. Dabei habe ich es gar nicht so wild getrieben  Das gute Stück hat erst 8 Monate und 1.300 km hinter sich.  "Verschleißt" sowas öfter?


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Januar 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> mal ne ganz andere frage.
> 
> wolltest du nicht etwas neues haben was mehr wegstecken kann als ein stereo?



satimmt prinzipiell
aaber:



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ah geh neu bringt der mir auch nur pille palle. das ding liegt bei 1500 vk ofiziell. da kann ich ihn vonner autobahnbrücke werfen, hab ich mehr von und ja. ich will ihn nicht herschenken.
> Ausserdem hab ich mittlerweile meine finanzielle zukunft diesbezüglich abgesichert - von meinem vater gibts nächstes jahr (2012) dann "zuschuss" also alles was fehlt, zum traumrad, was ich bis dahin dann hofftl. gefunden habe. und da hab ich dann auch wirklich ALLE möglichkeiten, kann was ganzes machen und muss an keiner ecke sparen - denn genau die situation würde jetzt eintreten.
> also das ding nen jahr runterschruppen (der aufbau wird eh hässlich wie die nacht und rücksicht werde ich auf macken, etc. eh nicht nehmen - insofern vll. ganz nett zum sachen ausprobieren) und dann was schönes zusammen bauen. praktischerweiße hab ich dann auch mein abi und erstmal nen halbes jahr viiiel zeit
> alles gut also, und das eine jahr werd ich auch mit der mistkiste überleben egal wie hässlich, nervig oder sonstwas.



von zitaten wie mistkiste, hässlich, usw. distanziere ich mich. stimmt nicht und war übereilt! So nach dem ersten arschtest gefällts mir gut. hab auch noch bissl was zu erzählen. das aer nicht mehr heute. gut nacht


----------



## Bymike (22. Januar 2011)

schicker Rahmen. Erinnert vom "Lack" her an's Fritzz. 

Schön, dass eine Abwanderung in ein anderes Forum erst mal unterdrückt wurde 
Dann bist wenigstens beim Cube-Treffen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (22. Januar 2011)

servus, ich war gestern bei meinem bikedealer und hab die 2011er dt swiss exm 150 geordert. ich wage jetz mal das experiment, bin schon echt gespannt auf die gabel weils sie ja von vielen seiten her sehr gelobt wird.
ich hoffe nur das ich das bike jetz nicht total verschandl mit den farben >
2009er the one black`n`white mit der weißen dt swiss und schwarzen standrohren hm mal schaun! hoffe das ich die gabel nächste woche bekomme! 

gruß icube


----------



## Schtiereo (22. Januar 2011)

Servus, habe mir ebenfalls eine DT Swiss Gabel für mein 2008er Stereo an Weihnachten gegönnt, allerdings nur eine gebrauchte EXC150 von 2007. Der Preisunterschied zu einer neuen EXM 150 von 2010 war fürs Budget und für das Experiment doch zu hoch, obwohl die "nur" 470.- gekostet hätte. Als Spezialist für solche Fälle wurde dann von mir beim Einbau festgestellt, dass der Schaft für das Steuersatzmonster von FSA etwas zu kurz ist. Kurzentschlossen kam dann ein Syntace Superspin rein, der baut nur ca. 5mm hoch und wiegt nur 99 Gr.. Kann noch nicht viel sagen, wie sie so richtig federt, muss noch die Druck- und Zugstufe richtig einstellen, des passt noch nicht bei kleinen Schlägen.


----------



## icube (22. Januar 2011)

der Unterschied zur exm ist hald die Steifigkeit und das neue Innenleben (Positiv/Negativuftkammer) was sich angeblich wesentlich besser abstimmen lÃ¤sst und 470 â¬ fÃ¼r eine top verarbeitete Gabel wo sich wie ich finde Fox und Rockshox ne scheibe abschneiden kÃ¶nnen, ist nicht die welt! jetz muss sie "nur" noch eine super performance haben dann is es die perfekte allmountaingabel! 

edit: @ schtiereo mach doch mal ein foto .


----------



## Schtiereo (22. Januar 2011)

Ob meine die perfekte Gabel ist, wird sich noch rausstellen, habe schon gehört, dass die neueren DT Swiss Gabeln besser ansprechen sollen als die älteren Modelle. Habe vom Gekurbel an meiner Revelation einfach die Nase voll gehabt und eh nur runtergekurbelt, wenn ich nen Marathon gefahren bin. Wenn Du dran denkst vorm Berg, drückst Du bei der EXC auf den Knopf und runter. Am Anfang meiner Planungen wollte ich wie Fatz eine Lyrik reinmachen, die funktioniert im 08er ja auch hervorragend, bin aber davon abgekommen aus Gewichtsgründen, da wir dieses Jahr die Transalp Tirol fahren und ich nicht soviel Gewicht auf den Schultern tragen will. Mit neuer Gabel, SuperSpin und Wellgo MG1  spar ich ein halbes Kilo  aber darauf ist eigentlich gesch....n, besser wäre für diese TA ein Sherpa. Ja, Bilder kann ich mal machen heute auf der Tour.


----------



## Schtiereo (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

zum Bilder reinhängen von der exc bin ich auf die Schnelle zu doof, muss mich erstmal einlesen
Hätte aber noch eine Frage, für meine Transalp will ich mein 44er KB durch ein Bashguard ersetzen- da ich das große KB beim Tragen nicht dauernd im Hals haben will- und ev. mein 32er durch ein 36er KB, ab wann komme ich denn geschwindigkeitsmäßig mit dem 36er in die Frequenz einer Nähmaschine? Mit dem 32er so ab 40-45 Kmh, mit dem 36er müsste ja mehr zu schaffen sein, Hintergrund ist, dass ich dann für ca. 3-4 Marathons im Jahr nicht wieder auf ein 44er umbauen will. Als noob hier habe ich die Sufu nicht benützt, Entschuldigung, eigentlich wollte ich nur Bilder reinhängen


----------



## jan84 (23. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin letztes Jahr nen Marathon (Frammersbach) mit dem Fritzz gefahren und hatte da mit dem 36er vorne keine "Nähmaschinenprobleme". 

grüße,
jan


----------



## littledevil (23. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> satimmt prinzipiell
> aaber:
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich würd mein Stereo nicht mehr hergeben, im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ist das definitiv eine Spassmaschine!


----------



## Schtiereo (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jan,

kommt natürlich immer auf das Streckenprofil des Marathons an, in Neustadt habe ich sicher keine Probleme, bei einem Forstweggebolze wie der Albgold Trophy eher. Ich bau das 44er ab und ein 36er hin, sinniger ist es für meine Marathons eher einen Racereifen draufzumachen als mit den FA's zu fahren, dann komme ich sicher den Rennradfahrern bei den Marathons im Windschatten hinterher......


----------



## jan84 (23. Januar 2011)

Ja leichte Reifen müssen, klar. Für Fortweggebolz-Marathons ist mir meine Zeit & das Startgeld zu schade. Bin vor zwei Jahren mal Münsingen mitgefahren, das war ja die reinste Katastrophe *g*, null technische Schwierigkeit und teilweise bergab trotzdem noch Slalom fahren müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schtiereo (23. Januar 2011)

Die letzte Albgold Trophy war streckenweise schlammig und feucht, da hatte ich meine Vorteile mit den FA's im Schlamm, Slalomfahren ging sogar den Hügel hoch


----------



## Schtiereo (23. Januar 2011)

So, hier mal ein Bild der EXC150, etwas klein, warum auch immer... Grummel, geht das nicht noch komplizierter?


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Januar 2011)

hier


----------



## Schtiereo (23. Januar 2011)

Super, so hätte es gleich aussehen sollen. Wie ging das denn jetzt? Habe zwar den Thread gelesen "Bilder einfügen" klappt aber nur in klein.


----------



## rODAHn (23. Januar 2011)

Sieht geil aus!


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Januar 2011)

Schtiereo schrieb:


> Super, so hätte es gleich aussehen sollen. Wie ging das denn jetzt? Habe zwar den Thread gelesen "Bilder einfügen" klappt aber nur in klein.



unterm Bild "BB-code ein/ausblenden" --> den bei "großes Bild" markieren und kopieren und hier einfach einfügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schtiereo (23. Januar 2011)

Es scheint zu klappen, jetzt von der Seite und in groß! Danke Andi!


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Januar 2011)

wo istn dein probelm!?
Geh zu deinem Bild. darunter findest du so sachen wie "micro, groß, klein, etc."
und DARUNTER steht "BBCODE ein/ausblenden". draufklicken. dann kommen die codes. den für "großes bild" kopieren und hier einfügen und nix mehr machen; einfach nur einfügen. isdoch nicht komplizoert?!

edit: bitte  geht doch..


----------



## Schtiereo (23. Januar 2011)

Übung macht den Meister


----------



## icube (24. Januar 2011)

und was sagst zu der gabel performance technisch? sieht echt super aus!


----------



## Schtiereo (24. Januar 2011)

Bin noch am experimentieren, bin gestern 3mal den gleichen Trail mit vielen Wurzeln und einigen Treppenstufen gefahren, trotz verschiedener Zug- und Druckstufe habe ich nicht wirklich einen gravierenden Unterschied gemerkt. Allerdings lässt einem der Trail auch nicht viel Zeit, so auf die Gabel zu achten, da stehen zu viele Bäume rum. Ich bin auch kein Performancekünstler und spür jede verschiedene Einstellung. Draufsitzen, fahren, funktionieren und fertig.


----------



## Unze77 (25. Januar 2011)

Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen kannst eh keine vernünftige Bewertung abgeben. Wart mal bis es ein wenig wärmer is...


----------



## Unze77 (25. Januar 2011)

Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen kannst eh keine vernünftige Bewertung abgeben. Wart mal bis es ein wenig wärmer is...


----------



## navpp (25. Januar 2011)

Ich sehs immer so: Was einem nicht negativ auffällt stört auch nicht und ist damit den Anforderungen gewachsen und somit subjektiv gut.


----------



## Schtiereo (25. Januar 2011)

Ja, die Kälte kommt sicher dazu, im relativ warmen Keller sehe ich eindeutig, das die EXC mit zugedrehter Zugstufe im Schneckentempo ausfedert. Bei der Druckstufe merke ich gar nichts, ist das normal? Eigentlich sollte beim Einfedern ein Unterschied festzustellen sein.


----------



## fatz (25. Januar 2011)

Schtiereo schrieb:


> Bei der Druckstufe merke ich gar nichts, ist das normal? Eigentlich sollte beim Einfedern ein Unterschied festzustellen sein.


kommt drauf an, ob highspeed oder lowspeed. bei manchen gabel kannst das sogar
getrennt einstellen. evtl. stimmt nur deine ausprobiergeschindigkeit nicht um den unterschied zu spueren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schtiereo (25. Januar 2011)

Getrennt geht an der EXC nicht, für die Druckstufendämpfung ist ein Drehknopf unten am Holm, lowspeed wäre ja, wenn ich die höchste Dämpfung drin hab, richtig kombiniert? Mit der Geschwindigkeit beim runterdrücken kann es natürlich auch zusammenhängen, dass ich nichts merk.


----------



## xerto (25. Januar 2011)

Schtiereo schrieb:


> Getrennt geht an der EXC nicht, für die Druckstufendämpfung ist ein Drehknopf unten am Holm, lowspeed wäre ja, wenn ich die höchste Dämpfung drin hab, richtig kombiniert? Mit der Geschwindigkeit beim runterdrücken kann es natürlich auch zusammenhängen, dass ich nichts merk.



Also mir geht es so wie Dir, ich merk auch nichts.  

Ich merke auch bei extrem geänderten Fahrwerkeinstellungen nichts. Erst wenn die Luft ganz raus ist, fällt es mir auf.  Ist aber eigentlich kein Scherz.

Also was tun? Da ich mir keinen eigenen Mechaniker leisten kann und auch nicht über ein eigenes Team verfüge, dass für mich testet, muss ich mit meiner Unsensibilität leben. 

Auf der anderen Seite heißt das ja, wenn ich keine Unterschiede merke; was solls!


----------



## navpp (25. Januar 2011)

sei einfach glücklich  Du weißt nicht was Fahrwerkssorgen sind!


----------



## fatz (26. Januar 2011)

Schtiereo schrieb:


> lowspeed wäre ja, wenn ich die höchste Dämpfung drin hab, richtig kombiniert?


nein. lowspeed ist wenn die gabel langsam komprimiert wird. zb. wenn du langsam eine 
stufe runterfaehrst. highspeed ist wenn sie schnell komprimiert wird zb im bikepark


----------



## wurzelhoppser (26. Januar 2011)

Schtiereo schrieb:


> Ja, die Kälte kommt sicher dazu, im relativ warmen Keller sehe ich eindeutig, das die EXC mit zugedrehter Zugstufe im Schneckentempo ausfedert. Bei der Druckstufe merke ich gar nichts, ist das normal? Eigentlich sollte beim Einfedern ein Unterschied festzustellen sein.



Kälte ist eh Sch......
Hier mal was zur Druck und Zugstufe und Losbrechmoment.
Highspeed Compression 
Arbeitet unabhängig von der Lowspeed Compression (Druckstufe) Kommt bei schnellen, heftigen Fahrwerksbewegungen (etwa beim Springen) zum Einsatz, soll Durchschläge verhindern. Langhubige Gabeln erlauben oft die getrennte Einstellung von Low-/Highspeed. 
Lowspeed Compression 
Die bei langsamen Einfederbewegungen (etwa im Wiegetritt) wirksam werdende Druckstufen-Dämpfung. An hochwertigen Gabeln meist einstellbar.
Losbrechmoment 
Beschreibt die minimale Kraft, die erforderlich ist, um den Einfeder*vorgang der Gabel zu starten. Je höher die systembedingte Reibung und die Druckstufe, desto höher das Losbrechmoment.
Viel Spass ,Grüsse aus dem Ruhrpott


----------



## Schtiereo (26. Januar 2011)

Danke für die ganzen Erklärungen, mir scheint aber, dass ich nicht zum Fahrwerksexperten geboren bin, was die Zug- und Druckstufe betrifft. Egal, zumindest merke ich, wenn zu viel Luft drin ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Januar 2011)

und damit hast du den meisten schon was vorraus 
fahrwerksabstimmung kann man studieren!...


----------



## Schelle (26. Januar 2011)

Schtiereo schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen Erklärungen, mir scheint  aber, dass ich nicht zum Fahrwerksexperten geboren bin, was die Zug- und  Druckstufe betrifft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 und ich dachte immer es geht nur mir so...


----------



## xerto (26. Januar 2011)

Schelle schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen Erklärungen, mir scheint aber, dass ich nicht zum Fahrwerksexperten geboren bin, was die Zug- und Druckstufe betrifft. Egal, zumindest merke ich, wenn zu viel Luft drin is



Wen zuviel Luft drin ist, federt es nicht, 

Das ist einfach. 

Wenn zuweig Luft drin ist ist es zu weich.

Ist auch einfach.

Nur dazwischen ist es schwieig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-type (27. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen,
weiß einer von euch zufällig welchen Gabelschaft die Revelation in einem 2009 Stereo hat? 1 1/8 oder 1,5 oder konisch?

Danke


----------



## jan84 (27. Januar 2011)

1 1/8 zu 99,966372%.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Januar 2011)

ich ergänz die restlichen 0,033628 %


----------



## navpp (28. Januar 2011)

Weiß einer von euch, ob der 2.6er Ardent durch die Revelation und durch den 2009er Stereorahmen passt?


----------



## zeKai (28. Januar 2011)

die revelation ist schon sehr knapp bemessen. Selbst ein Fat Albert 2.4 passt nur mit not rein wenn das laufrad 100%ig gerade eingespannt wird.


----------



## navpp (28. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Info, ich kann also das Hirngespinst 2.6 streichen. Ein 2.4rer ist eh sinnvoller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buttzl (28. Januar 2011)

ist schon ordentlich breiter

http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Schwalbe-Fat Albert Front-26x2.40.html
Breite (Stollen): 60mm 

http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Maxxis-Ardent-26x2.60.html
Breite (Stollen): 65.3mm


----------



## Bymike (30. Januar 2011)

zeKai schrieb:


> die revelation ist schon sehr knapp bemessen. Selbst ein Fat Albert 2.4 passt nur mit not rein wenn das laufrad 100%ig gerade eingespannt wird.



War da nicht mal was, dass die älteren Revelations weniger Platz zwischen den Rohren hatten? Bei meiner 2010er Revelation passt der Albert jedenfalls ohne Platzprobleme rein.


----------



## zeKai (30. Januar 2011)

Die Verbindung ist halt ziemlich rund bei der revelation 2009 ab der 2010er ist diese eher eckig. Aber wie gesagt ich hab in meiner revelation den 2.4er fat albert drin. Aber auch nicht mehr als ein kleiner Finger breite platz. Hatte damit bisher keine Probleme, aber ich weiß von einigen kollegen das diese nicht so viel glück hatten und bei denen war der 2.4er am schleifen weil das Rad nicht ganz mittig lief. (Schnellspanner Version)

Die revelation war bei den 2009ern auch der grund dafür das beim cube k18 nur die 2,25er Fat Alberts verbaut wurden statt den normalen 2.40er. Die Gabel ist eh das nächste teil auf der liste was ausgetauscht wird, nicht weil diese so schlecht wäre, ich möchte nur lieber eine Steckachse haben und nicht jedes mal wie ein irrer fummeln bis die bremse schleiffrei läuft. Gibt ja genug schöne Optionen: RS Sektor, RS Revelation 10/11 oder sogar eine Lyrik


----------



## navpp (30. Januar 2011)

Wie erkenne ich eigentlich, welche Revelation ich genau verbaut habe? Laut Händler ist mein Cube ein "Mid-Season Modell" - nachdem ich es ende 2009 gekauft habe bin ich ursprünglich davon ausgegangen, dass es sich um das 2009/2010 Midseason Modell handelt. Ich hatte anfangs relativ viele Problemchen weil das Ding einfach nicht ordnungsgemäß aufgebaut/behandelt worden ist (Kaptter Schnellspanner, Frechheitlaufräder, klingelbremsen mit ungleichmäßigem Druckpunkt und vorne mit nur halber funktion, Propedal ohne Funktion, Lockout ging nur rein nicht raus,...) und der Händler leider auch wenig kooperativ war. Das war für mich Lehrgeld, ab jetzt mach ich alles nur noch selber und meide Händler.
Naja jedenfalls ist meine Revelation von 110mm auf 140mm kurbelbar und seit ich ein mittig laufendes Laufrad habe ist auch relativ viel platz zum Reifen. Allerdings ist der Bogen rund und drum tu ich mir schwer auszumessen wieviel da jetzt wirklich reinpasst. 
Ich wollte ursprünglich Ardent 2.6 vorne und Ardent 2.4 hinten ausprobieren, werde aber jetzt erstmal ADvantage2.4 und ardent 2.4 testen. Das sollte auf jeden Fall reinpassen sonst brauch ich eh eine andere Gabel! 

Ps: Ich hab die Remote fürs Lockout letztens abgebaut weil ich das Teil sowieso selten verwendet habe - nur bei einem Anstieg auf meiner Default-Tour gehts mir ab. Gibts ne Möglichkeit die Revelation am Holm zu locken oder muss ich mir wieder so ein unnötig langes Zugklumpat auf den Lenker schrauben?


----------



## JDEM (30. Januar 2011)

Eckige Brücke und die Decals deuten auf ne 2009er hin.
Die Gabel kannst du auch auf manuellen Lockout umbauen und per Hebel an der Krone bedienen.


----------



## navpp (30. Januar 2011)

Weißt du zufällig wie der manuelle Hebel heißt und wo man ihn günstig beziehen kann? Auf der sram-hp findet man nichts sinnvolles, auch weil alles hinter pushloc poploc Marketingnamen versteckt ist.


----------



## JDEM (30. Januar 2011)

Stell die Frage am besten mal hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=407819

Da muss in der MotionControl Einheit ne Feder entfernt bzw. ausgehangen werden und das blaue Rädchen oben auf der Gabel gegen nen Hebel zum blockieren getauscht werden.

Günstigste Lösung wäre es einfach die Feder zu entfernen und das Rädchen dran zu lassen, damit kannst du dann auch die Gabel im Bedarfsfall blockieren.

Bei Sram die passenden Teile zu finden ist gar nicht so leicht, dazu muss man sich erstmal durch Pdfs suchen und die Ersatzteilenummern rausfinden, die dir dann dein Händler bestellen kann.


----------



## navpp (30. Januar 2011)

Oh super, Bastellösung gefällt mir am besten, Danke!


----------



## ThunderRoad (30. Januar 2011)

So sieht eine dreckige 2009er Revelation mit einem 2.4er Mountain King drin aus (der MK in 2.4 fällt praktisch nicht größer aus als ein FA in 2.25):





Die 2009er hat eine runde Brücke und 140mm Federweg, ab 2010 sinds dann 150mm und eckig. 
Ein 2.4er FA könnte bei mir noch passen (Reifen steht exakt mittig in der Gabel), aber mehr kann ich mir nicht vorstellen (übrigends auch nicht im Hinterbau vom Stereo).


----------



## navpp (30. Januar 2011)

Danke, jetzt weiß ich, dass ich ziemlich sicher eine 2009er Gabel habe. Mein Laufrad steht auch mittig nachdem ich mir Hope Hoops mit ZTR FLow besorgt habe (bei den originalen hat sogar der FA 2.25 beim stärkeren Bremsen links in die Gabel gebissen - so ein Klump). 
Ich riskiers einfach mal mit der ADvantage-Ardent 2.4 Kombi - im Heck mach ich mir keine Sorgen, vorne kommt notfalls mein alter 2.35 Minion hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bymike (30. Januar 2011)

Der Vollständigkeit wegen hier noch zwei Bilder von der 2010er Revelation mit 2,4er Fat Albert auf der originalen Sunringle-Felge:









Da ist noch relativ viel Luft drin. Ob 2,5er reinpassen - keine Ahnung. Aber der Fat Albert fühlt sich nicht eingeengt.


----------



## navpp (31. Januar 2011)

Danke. War grade beim Radl und hab mir das nochmal angeschaut - aber ohne zu messen. Der Advantage sollte von der Breite her trotz rundem Bogen ganz gut durch die Gabel passen - möglicherweise wirds bei schlammigen Bedingungen etwas eng bezüglich der Reifenhöhe.
Der Ardent für hinten macht mir aber ein bissl bauchweh - wenn die Stollen seitlich weit abstehen kanns sein, dass ich mir beim Neoprenschutz der Kettenstrebe etwas einfallen lassen muss. Breitenmäßig wirds eng, von der Höhe her wird das kein Problem!


----------



## Oli01 (31. Januar 2011)

Hab mal ne Frage zur 'Formula The One'. Habs diesen Winter mal geschafft mein Radl bereits im Winter beim Freundlichen Händler zum Service vorbeizubringen... (Nicht, wie in den letzten Jahren immer erst im März...).

Der hat nun mein 2010'er Stereo mal gecheckt und hat bei den Bremsen was festgestellt, was ihm nicht geheuer erschien. Die Metallhülsen an den Hydraulikschläuchen unten an den Bremsen ließen sich etwas drehen... Er hat dann Formula angerufen und wurde dazu aufgefordert die Bremsen einzuschicken. Die kamen dann auch inzwischen wieder zurück. Nun läßt sich nix mehr drehen. Aber die Bremsen haben nun einen völlig anderen Druckpunkt. Statt mächtig harten Druckpunkt, ist dieser nun relativ weich. Da ist keine Luft drinnen, wie mein Händler mir versicherte. Erklären kann er es sich aber nicht ganz. Aber die Bremssteine gehen nun auch viel weiter und schneller weg von der Bremsscheibe und schleifen nicht nah an dieser, wie bisher. Evtl. erklärt dies auch den weicheren Druckpunkt. Gefahren bin ich seitdem noch nicht, ich fahr bei Schnee und Eis grundsätzlich nicht... 

Hat Formula da was grundsätzliches geändert bei den 2011'er Modellen der 'The One'? Normal oder nicht normal?

Wenn der Druckpunkt nun weicher sein sollte, aber immer noch die volle Bremsleistung anliegt, wäre das ja evtl. sogar was positives, da nicht mehr so ruppig... Was meint Ihr?

Nebenbei hat er übrigens alle Schaltzüge gewechselt, da diese einfach sehr schwergängig waren... ich hatte auch oft Probleme beim Schalten vorne... unter leichter Kraft ist da oft gar nichts passiert..


----------



## navpp (31. Januar 2011)

Jetzt mal blind ins blaue geschossen: Deine Beläge blieben in der Bremse und die Scheiben daheim? Weil dann ist der "weichere Druckpunkt" möglicherweise einfach ein erneutes Einschleifen von den Belägen (die im Werk vll. in eine andere Scheibe gebissen haben) an deiner Scheibe.


----------



## Oli01 (31. Januar 2011)

Nur Bremsen incl. Belägen wurden eingeschickt.


----------



## navpp (31. Januar 2011)

Na dann werden die dort einfach auch die Kolben geputzt und freigängig gemacht haben. Deine Beläge werden nach ein paar Bremsern schon wieder flächig (meint, die 'Riefen' deiner Scheibe passen wieder an die 'Riefen' deiner Beläge) an der Scheibe liegen und du hast den gleichen knackigen Druckpunkt wie vorher mit besserer Dosierbarkeit.
Wenn nicht, zurück zum Händler!


----------



## navpp (1. Februar 2011)

Nochmal wegen den Reifen: Hat wirklich noch niemand Advantage/Ardent 2.4 am 2009 K18 ausprobiert? Die Reifen sind zwar schon bestellt, aber ich würd gern wissen, ob ich einem Kumpel meine Fat Albert 2.25 schenken kann (wir machen morgen sein Radl wieder flott) oder ob er mit meiner alten Mountainking 2.2/ Raceking 2.2 Kombi vorlieb nehmen muss.


----------



## Guerill0 (1. Februar 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen den Reifen: Hat wirklich noch niemand Advantage/Ardent 2.4 am 2009 K18 ausprobiert? Die Reifen sind zwar schon bestellt, aber ich würd gern wissen, ob ich einem Kumpel meine Fat Albert 2.25 schenken kann (wir machen morgen sein Radl wieder flott) oder ob er mit meiner alten Mountainking 2.2/ Raceking 2.2 Kombi vorlieb nehmen muss.



Bein Hinterbau kann ich dir (noch - Stereo ist aber bestellt ) nicht helfen, aber der 2,4er Ardent geht zumindest in ne 09er Recon, die den gleichen Bügel um die Standrohre hat wie die Revelation. 
Sogar die etwas breiter ausfallende Rubber Queen geht in 2,4 rein, aber das macht zumindest bei Matsch eigentlich keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## navpp (1. Februar 2011)

Das ist schon mal eine wertvolle Info, danke. Nachdem der Advantage unwesentlich kleiner ausfallen soll wie der Ardent wird das schon passen. Hinten kommt halt zur Not der Minion rein. Die dicken Reifen sind sowieso mehr für den Ausflug in die Alpen gedacht und dort fahr ich eh nur hin wenn der Wetterbericht halbwegs passt. 
Die Everyday-Kombi fürs nahgelegene Umfeld hab ich ja schon gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (1. Februar 2011)

Advantage vorn geht wie schon gesagt wurde problemlos. Hat bei mir auf einer Flow Breite/Höhe: 59/59. Der Ardent baut bei mir dagegen gut 2 mm höher und breiter. Da heißt es (leider) testen.


----------



## navpp (1. Februar 2011)

Ich werds dann berichten!


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. Februar 2011)

Cube hat heute nun endlich mal übermittelt das mein Hinterbau vom 08´er Stereo verzogen ist... 
Schade um´s Rad, endlich mal ne vernünftige Meldung nach 9 Wochen

Aber das 11´er ist ja auch ganz schick
Nu gibts nen neuen Rahmen + neues HR.
Mal schaun wann mein Händler anruft das es fertig ist 

Mfg
Sgt.Green


----------



## dusi__ (2. Februar 2011)

wenn dir das 11´er nich gefällt hätte ich da n 08´er rahmen im, angebot


----------



## Sgt.Green (2. Februar 2011)

Ich denke nicht das dein 08er milky orange und so gut wie neu ist 
Tja leider kein Geschäft.


----------



## dusi__ (2. Februar 2011)

is nen schwarzes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (2. Februar 2011)

Ok, mein Kumpel wollte lieber die Conti's... gscheiter Mann leider!


----------



## ThunderRoad (2. Februar 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> Ok, mein Kumpel wollte lieber die Conti's... gscheiter Mann leider!



Ich hoffe mal, es waren keine Supersonic, sonst hast Du bald einen Kumpel weniger  4 Plattfüße auf 200km und ich hab noch nichtmal Ernst gemacht. Ansonsten hat er natürlich die richtige Wahl getroffen, aber die Supersonic sind Spielzeug


----------



## navpp (2. Februar 2011)

Na schon Supersonic! Entspricht aber seinem Nutzerprofil - Straße, Feldweg und einen lehmigen Hügel (300hm) ohne scharfkantigem Zeugs drauf. Wenn er in die Dornenbüsche fährt selbst schuld! 

Was ich aber heute bei meinen vielleicht 400km gefahrenen Fatal Berts gesehen habe, das hat mich fast umgehaut vor Schreck! (<- ich übertreibe ;; ich übertreibe nicht ->) Da löst sich eine ca. 0,5mm hohe Schicht von allen Stollen ab! Mehr "griffig" picken die da nicht mehr drauf bei Schwalbe? Ich mein ich wusste, dass das triple nano nicht der Weisheit letze Schluss ist - aber jetzt wunderts mich echt wie diese Teile so viele Anhänger finden können... hält ja keine 1000km, wenn sichs nicht vorher von selbst ablöst. Und das war bei meinen 2004rer Nobby Nics definitiv nicht so arg.


----------



## Chicane (2. Februar 2011)

Hatte auch 2x FA (glaub 09 und 10) am VR. Ab 200 km haben sich die Stollen langsam aufgelöst. Die ehemals kantigen Stollen waren rund und überall hingen Gummistück. Man konnte quasi bei heftigen Bremsungen auf Asphalt zusehen, wie er sich in seine Bestandteile aufgelöst hat (etwas übertrieben )


----------



## navpp (2. Februar 2011)

Mein Cube wird morgen übrigens Vorbau-getuned: -45mm +95g!  Der Hussefelt, damit kannst echt wen derschlagen wenns drauf ankommt! Macht aber einen wertigen Eindruck, hätt ich nicht gedacht


----------



## zeKai (2. Februar 2011)

jo Vorbau und Lenker hab ich auch getauscht  70er Vorbau mit 785mm Lenker, fährt sich bergab richtig gut. Vorher 120er Vorbau mit 700er Lenker. Hätte nicht gedacht das man das so stark merkt. 

Kaum hab ich mir die teile dran gebaut ist mir der gobi xm Sattel gebrochen...  Wenn man denkt alles ist gut geht was neues kaputt!


----------



## navpp (3. Februar 2011)

120er ist original? dachte 105er, naja egal - bin kein Grammzähler


----------



## derAndre (3. Februar 2011)

zeKai schrieb:


> jo Vorbau und Lenker hab ich auch getauscht  70er Vorbau mit 785mm Lenker, fährt sich bergab richtig gut. Vorher 120er Vorbau mit 700er Lenker. Hätte nicht gedacht das man das so stark merkt.
> 
> Kaum hab ich mir die teile dran gebaut ist mir der gobi xm Sattel gebrochen...  Wenn man denkt alles ist gut geht was neues kaputt!


Der ist mir auch schon einmal gebrochen. Wurde aber anstandslos auf Garantie ersetzt. Bei dem Neupreis erwarte ich das aber auch.


----------



## zeKai (3. Februar 2011)

hmm dann müsste ich mal damit zum Händler. Gekauft wurde das Rad am 5.09
Versuchen kann man es ja mal  Danke für den Hinweis.




navpp schrieb:


> 120er ist original? dachte 105er, naja egal - bin kein Grammzähler



Hast natürlich recht der Syntace ist 105mm lang (steht sogar drauf)   Nun ziert ein 70mm Truvativ Aka mein Cockpit. Leider war der Atlas  etwas zu dick für den Syntace. Ein kürzerer Vorbau wäre denkbar gewesen doch ich Sitz jetzt schon wie auf einem hollandrad


----------



## navpp (3. Februar 2011)

Millimeterzähler bin ich offenbar auch keiner! Der originale Syntace-Lenker ist nicht wie angenommen 'oversized'. Das kommt davon wenn man Teile bestellt und das Radl im anderen Bundesland hat... naja. Hat das Umbauen noch immer kein Ende genommen.

Wie fahr ich besser, noch einen Vorbau erwerben oder gleich einen schönen neuen Lenker in Oversized? Gibts da was Schönes in rot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (3. Februar 2011)

Grmbl, er sollte es eigentlich sein!


----------



## zeKai (3. Februar 2011)

Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR 785  super schön aber auch nicht grad günstig. Alternativ gibt es  welche von Sixpack Millenium oder Driver, Spank Spike 777, Anser Pro Taper 780 um nur einige rote lenker zu nennen die jenseits der 700mm liegen.


----------



## navpp (3. Februar 2011)

Die Sixpack-Teile gefallen mal vom Preis, knapp 50â¬ - das kann man noch vertreten. Hach gott, mich ****t das an. Ich wollte eigentlich nur mal ein paar cm kÃ¼rzer ausprobieren und nicht gleich wieder 1000 Teile kaufen mÃ¼ssen. Danke jedenfalls!


----------



## Flooho (3. Februar 2011)

Warte gerade auch auf meinen neuen Vorbau. Der Originallenker hat doch 31,8(Stereo 2010) und das ist doch Oversize?


----------



## zeKai (3. Februar 2011)

Meine auch das am 2010er oversized sind. So steht es z.B. in der Beschreibung:



*Vorbau: *
Syntace F149 Oversized
*Lenker: 
*Syntace Vector Lowriser Oversized
Ich spreche selbstverständlich die ganze zeit von meinem stereo 09 welches definitiv kein oversized 31,8 hatte/hat. Sonst hätte ich den lenker in den alten vorbau geklemmt.. aber ich mag es gerne passend.. und nicht nach dem Motto "was nicht passt wird passend gemacht"


----------



## navpp (3. Februar 2011)

2009er K18 ist definitiv nicht oversize obwohls 2009 so auf der Cube-HP stand, heute festgestellt. Aber gut, 2009 stand auch "Fat Albert 2.4" und es waren definitiv 2.25er drauf. Bin schon gespannt was noch alles nicht dem Katalog entsprach. Ich glaub mein nächstes Radl wird full-rigid singlespeed fixed, da kann man nicht viel falsch machen!


----------



## Milan0 (3. Februar 2011)

was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zu 31,8mm Klemmung und 31,8mm Oversized Klemmung?

So ganz blick ich da auch nicht durch


----------



## navpp (3. Februar 2011)

31,8mm ist Oversized soweit ich weiß. Alter Standard ist 25,4mm. Ober bin ich da auch auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## Milan0 (3. Februar 2011)

ich habe jetzt auch mal bisschen Wiki gelesen und bin auch zu dem Ergebnis bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruchpilotin (3. Februar 2011)

Mein Cube Stereo steht auch schon beim Händler und wartet darauf, abgeholt zu werden  Stereo Race übrigens.
Hab jetzt bei einigen euren Fotos n kleines Schutzblech für den Dämpfer gesehen. Ist so ein Teil empfehlenswert?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (3. Februar 2011)

Ist zwar sinnvoll aber mit knapp 40 Tacken auch nicht sehr preisgünstig. Da hat unser Fatz eine bessere und günstigere Variante parat mit Hilfe eines alten Fahrradschlauches und einem Kabelbinder. Das Schlauchstück wird mit dem Kabelbinder direkt oben am Dämpfer befestigt. Vielleicht kannst du deinen Händler auch überreden dir das Teil dreinzugeben, wie bei mir geschehen.


----------



## Bruchpilotin (3. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Info


----------



## derAndre (4. Februar 2011)

Bruchpilotin schrieb:


> Mein Cube Stereo steht auch schon beim Händler und wartet darauf, abgeholt zu werden  Stereo Race übrigens.
> Hab jetzt bei einigen euren Fotos n kleines Schutzblech für den Dämpfer gesehen. Ist so ein Teil empfehlenswert?



Das Ding braucht keine Mensch! Vor allem weil es den Umwerfer nicht schützt. Bau Dir was eigenes aus nem alten Schlauch. Die Lösung wurde hier mehrfach vorgestellt. Such mal nach "eagle eye". Oder guck hier:


----------



## navpp (4. Februar 2011)

So in der Lenkerfrage hab ich mich gerade fÃ¼r einen Truvativ Hussefelt OS mit 20mm Rize entschieden. Kostet 19â¬, 680mm reichen mir, ein paar Gramm Ã¼bergewicht schrecken mich nicht und fÃ¼r das Attribut "rot" geb ich keine zusÃ¤tzlichen 30â¬ aus. Da test ich lieber noch einen anderen neuen Reifen!


----------



## icube (7. Februar 2011)

so mein stereo hat ein kleines facelift bekommen 
vorbau: syntace superforce 70 mm
schaltwerk: sram x0 redwin
schalthebel: sram x9 white edition
umwerfer: shimpanso xt (garantiefall) 
federgabel: dt swiss exm 150 2011
das schaltwerk passt leider von der farbe nicht 100 % aber is ja auch zum fahren da und nicht zum anschauen! was haltet ihr sonst so davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (7. Februar 2011)

hübsch hübsch


----------



## JDEM (7. Februar 2011)

Alle möglichen Aufkleber entfernen!


----------



## derAndre (7. Februar 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Alle möglichen Aufkleber entfernen!


In dem Fall würde ich sie dran lassen. Wenn bling bling dann auch richtig  Mir gefällt es sehr gut vor allem wegen der Gabel obwohl ich eher ein Freund leiser Töne und dezenter Bikes bin. Einzig die klobigen Pedale wollen sich nicht so richtig ins Bild einfügen. Da muss ne flache, grazile Plattform dran. Schwarze Kurbelarme wären bestimmt auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## icube (7. Februar 2011)

die syntace numbernine kommen noch drauf in schwarz  hast du gut erkannt andre ! 
dann is fürs erste schluss und die aufkleber lass ich auch dran wenn überhaupt dann müssen die von den felgen dran glauben!


----------



## JDEM (7. Februar 2011)

MMn. sind die Felgenaufkleber am schlimmsten, die lenken vom Rahmen ab. Manchmal ist weniger einfach mehr


----------



## Guerill0 (7. Februar 2011)

icube schrieb:


> so mein stereo hat ein kleines facelift bekommen
> vorbau: syntace superforce 70 mm
> schaltwerk: sram x0 redwin
> schalthebel: sram x9 white edition
> ...



Saustarkes Stereo 
Wenn ich mir noch die Pedale und evtl. ein weißes 2011 x9 Schaltwerk dazudenke, dann würd ich von vollendeter Pefektion sprechen


----------



## icube (8. Februar 2011)

kurz nachdem ich das rote x.0 bestellt hatte, hätte ich ein weißes x9 9-fach kaufen können was wahrscheinlich die schöner variante gewesen wäre naja soo schlimm is jetz das x.0 auch ned  
und bei den pedalen werd ich mir die hier holen:


----------



## navpp (13. Februar 2011)

Trotz recht frischer Weisheitszahn-OP musste ich heute unbedingt in den Keller um die Reifen zu montieren die ich gestern bekommen habe! 

Also Bestätigung: ADvantage 2.4 passt tadellos durch die 2009er Revelation und der Ardent 2.4 passt perfekt durch den Hinterbau. Die Karkasse vom Ardent ist anscheinend schmäler als die vom X-King 2.4, nur die Stollen ragen etwas weiter heraus -> dadurch aber in einer unkritischen Region. Bin sehr zufrieden.

Freu mich schon darauf wieder Sport machen zu dürfen!


----------



## rODAHn (13. Februar 2011)

Fotos?


----------



## navpp (13. Februar 2011)

Hab nur mein Telefon draufgehalten und abgedrückt. Das Ergebnis kann ich aber nicht herzeigen  

Ich werd demnächst welche machen wenn ich wieder ein bissl radfahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobone (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo
Bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. U.a. ist das Stereo im Rennen. Kann mir jemand sagen was sich beim neuen Modell (2011) geändert hat?

Gruß  Tobi


----------



## Guerill0 (13. Februar 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. U.a. ist das Stereo im Rennen. Kann mir jemand sagen was sich beim neuen Modell (2011) geändert hat?
> 
> Gruß  Tobi



Welches Modell hast dir denn rausgekuckt? Gibt ja doch ein "paar" verschiedene.

Das 2011er Pro mit dem 2010er RX zu vergleichen macht ggf. Sinn:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a36185/stereo-pro.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15820/stereo-rx.html


----------



## JDEM (13. Februar 2011)

Heute konnte man endlich wieder fahren. Neue Gabel funktioniert nach einigem Ärger auch gut. Kettenführung fehlt noch, da überleg ich mir noch was.


----------



## tobone (13. Februar 2011)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Welches Modell hast dir denn rausgekuckt? Gibt ja doch ein "paar" verschiedene.
> 
> Das 2011er Pro mit dem 2010er RX zu vergleichen macht ggf. Sinn:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a36185/stereo-pro.html
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15820/stereo-rx.html



Soweit bin ich noch garnicht. Ich meine auch weniger die Ausstattung, Preise... als vielmehr Geometrie, Fahrverhalten, Federung usw. Hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (13. Februar 2011)

Von 2010 auf 2011 nicht. Nur Design und Ausstattung. Von 2009 auf 2010 hat sich der Federweg vorne von 140mm auf 150mm geändert.


----------



## tobone (13. Februar 2011)

Ok danke erstmal.


----------



## chrisle (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich verkaufe mein Stereo RX 2010 in 18". 
Leider habe ich mich bei der Größe vertan, ich bin einfach zu groß für das Bike. Zustand sehr gut.

Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## tobone (18. Februar 2011)

Ich habe nochmal eine Frage zum Stereo. Die Kaufentscheidung fällt frühestens in ein paar Monaten weil ich noch andere Bikes probefahren will die allerdings noch garnicht lieferbar sind...
Für welches Stereo würdet ihr euch entscheiden, bezüglich des Rahmenmaterials, Alu oder Carbon?


----------



## navpp (18. Februar 2011)

Ich würd wieder Aluminium nehmen weil mir die Anfassqualität mehr zusagt. Aber rein technisch spricht heute im Allgemeinen eigentlich nichts mehr gegen so Kohlefaser-Teile. Das hat man bereits im Griff. 

Einfach das kaufen was dich mehr anmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (18. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht auch eine Budgetfrage. Die HPCs (Carbon) sind schlechter ausgestattet als die gleichpreisigen Alus. 
Z.B. HPC Team vs. Race
Beim Race hast du die Talas, Carbon Lenker, Carbon Sattelstütze, DT Swiss Naben etc. während das HPC Team mit Revelation Gabel und Sunringle auskommen muss. 
Ist deinem Budget eine Grenze gesetzt, ist die Frage ob dir Komponenten oder Rahmenmaterial wichtiger ist.

Ich fahre morgen das HPC Probe.


----------



## navpp (18. Februar 2011)

Also dann würd ich auf jeden Fall was ohne die Sunringle XMB Ryde Laufräder nehmen. Zumindest beim 2009er waren die Müll. Gegen die Revelation kann man eigentlich nicht viel sagen, tut unauffällig ihren Dienst.


----------



## chrisle (18. Februar 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> Also dann würd ich auf jeden Fall was ohne die Sunringle XMB Ryde Laufräder nehmen. Zumindest beim 2009er waren die Müll. Gegen die Revelation kann man eigentlich nicht viel sagen, tut unauffällig ihren Dienst.



Laufräder sind doch Verschleißteile 
Die kann man entweder verkaufen oder irgendwann ersetzen. 
Aus einem Alu Rahmen aber einen Carbonrahmen machen wird hingegen niemals möglich sein. D.h. das Potential der Carbonrahmen was Gewichtsoptimierung angeht ist natürlich höher.

Mit der Revelation habe ich auch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## tobone (18. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre ja momentan einen Carbonrahmen. Eigentlich wollte ich als nächstes einen Alurahmen (u.a. wegen nerviger Carbongeräusche...) aber es gibt da ja immer verschiedene Meinungen. Wie ist eigentlich der Gewichtsvorteil beim Stereo?
Wie ist das mit dem Test in der Bike? Letztes Jahr war das Stereo glaube ich noch Testsieger, dieses Jahr war das ja eher im Mittelfeld?


----------



## chrisle (18. Februar 2011)

ca. 1KG:

http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpc-series/stereo-hpc-team/
http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/stereo-team/

was sind denn carbon geräusche?

Edit: den Tests in der Bike sollte man nicht all zu viel Glauben schenken...bei Auto Bild gewinnt auch nicht immer das "Beste" Auto


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2011)

Dann solltest du noch ein paar mehr infos geben...

würdest du tendenziell neben dem stereo eher sting oder fritzz fahren? welches gelände wird befahren, stürze oft oder selten, etc.

ich fahr stereo im enduroeinsatz der etwas härteren art. falle zwar nicht oft, aber will mir keine 500gr an nem rahmen sparen, weils für meine bedürfnisse nicht notwenidg wäre.

edit: das sind nie im leben n kilo! mein alu wiegt gewogen so um die 3200gr. n genius carbon rahemn wiegt 2,25kg. n stereorahmen auch aus carbon wiegt never 2,2kg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (18. Februar 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Laufräder sind doch Verschleißteile



Stimmt ja, aber bitte nicht so schnell! 

Edit: Wegen Gewichtstuning noch: An mir geht "leicht" mittlerweile vorbei. Leicht ist leicht kaputt.


----------



## Beppe (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,
gut die Laufräder sind wohl nicht die allersteifsten und recht schwer, aber Müll?
Worauf beruht da Deine Meinung?
Grüße Beppe



navpp schrieb:


> Also dann würd ich auf jeden Fall was ohne die Sunringle XMB Ryde Laufräder nehmen. Zumindest beim 2009er waren die Müll. Gegen die Revelation kann man eigentlich nicht viel sagen, tut unauffällig ihren Dienst.


----------



## tobone (18. Februar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du noch ein paar mehr infos geben...
> 
> würdest du tendenziell neben dem stereo eher sting oder fritzz fahren? welches gelände wird befahren, stürze oft oder selten, etc.
> 
> ...



Meinst du bei Stürzen ist Carbon empfindlicher?
Könnt ihr was zu dem Test in der Bike sagen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2011)

freilauf läuft nicht lange spielfrei und lager sind auch eher unterniveau - so meine erfahrung. wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass es scheinbar auch "sonntagslaufräder" von sun ringle gibt, die dann laufen und laufen und es nix zu meckern gibt..


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Meinst du bei Stürzen ist Carbon empfindlicher?
> Könnt ihr was zu dem Test in der Bike sagen?



nein bei normalen stürzen passiert carbon rein gar nix - hält sogar weit mehr aus als alu. Nur sobald der sturz "blöd läuft" (bsp.: letzte saisson hats mich in freiburg auf nem weg, warum weiß ich  immer noch nicht, gelegt. mir ist nix passiert, dank protektoren, aber mein rad ist inkl. mir in nem steinfeld gelandet. resultat: ca. 1,5cm tiefe delle im oberrohr - also recht tief die delle) und bei nem alu rahmen halt ne delle entsteht, weiß ich bei cabon nie woran ich bin. im idealfall läuft alles glatt und es ist nix. wenns dann doch zu heftig war hats n (haar)riss, den du evtl. bemerkst, oder halt nicht. und das sind dann die momente wo ich bei alu einfach besser weiß woran ich bin. aha delle aber hält - carbon: mh hat nix...und dann mit dem gefühl, dass wenns dum läuft der rahmen in nächster zeit bricht rumzufahren will ich mir bei dem einsatzgebiet nich tgeben.


----------



## Beppe (18. Februar 2011)

Ok. Na dann will ich mal hoffen, einen Deiner besagten Sonntagssätze ergattert zu haben ^^

Bin übrigens neu hier, werde mich zukünftig aber öfter blicken lassen. Hab gemeinsam mein nem Kumpel vor ein paar Tagen beim H&S zugeschlagen. Quadrophonie sozusagen ;-)
Nochmal zu dem Lrs... Ist es Eurer Meinung nach ratsam, die Räder schon vor Inbetriebnahme zu servicen?

Grüsse Beppe


Andi 3001 schrieb:


> freilauf läuft nicht lange spielfrei und lager sind auch eher unterniveau - so meine erfahrung. wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass es scheinbar auch "sonntagslaufräder" von sun ringle gibt, die dann laufen und laufen und es nix zu meckern gibt..


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2011)

Fahr den lrs n paar kilometer (was weiß ich...bei mir wärns dann so um die 100 inner woche bei einigermaßen akzeptabelm wetter - also fahr mal 100km rum drauf) und danach kannst/solltest du ihn zentrieren. --> speichen setzen sich im ersten zeitraum der inbetriebnahme. heisst du bekommst automatisch n paar seitenschläge, also achter. is ganz normal. wenn sie sich gesetzt haben - die speiche - kannst du sie gescheid zentrieren (lassen). das ist schon die halbe miete. wenn die lager dann nicht rau laufen bzw. kein spiel haben, dann lass einfach alles solange in dem zustand, bis etwas nicht funktioniert. meistens verschlimmbessert man eh nur dinge bei funktionierenden teilen


----------



## navpp (18. Februar 2011)

Alu ist recht empfindlich auf Kerben und Kratzer. Entgegen der allgemeinen Ansicht bin ich der Meinung, dass Faserverbund im Versagensverhalten unkritischer ist. Aber ungeachtet all der Kleinigkeiten: Ist heutzutage wirklich in erster Linie eine Geschmacks- und Geldfrage. 

@Beppe: Ich verkauf dir meine gerne wenn du willst, sind ja nicht viel gelaufen. Vorne sehr außermittig - müsste neu eingepeicht werden, Freilauf nervig, hinten war ich dauernd am Nachzentrieren und jeder 2. Reifen rutschte stark was zu dauernden Ventilrissen führte. Wahrscheinlich war das Material schlecht und der unfähige Händler-Mechaniker hats noch verschlimmbessert, nach einigen Diskussionen wegen Austausch hab ich dann einfach drauf geschissen, mir andere Räder gekauft und seitdem ist Ruhe. Bis vor den Rydes hab ich mir um Laufräder nicht viele gedanken gemacht, nur geschaut, dass die Reifen dafür auch passen!


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2011)

dass ein reifen rutscht hängt aber im normalfall nicht wirklic von der felge (e sei denn es handelt sich um ein allg. problem - was bei denen aber zumindest in dieser hinsicht nicht der fall sein dürfte) ab....sondern vom reifen (auch da gibts fehler, oder er ist zu groß/klein), luftdruck, montage, etc.

Das mit den häufigen achtern lässt sich übrigens durch dieses regelmäßige zentrieren in der ersten zeit relativ gut eindämmen


----------



## Beppe (18. Februar 2011)

Übel!
Meinen letztjährigen Ax bin ich mit niegelnagelneuen 0815 Crossrides gefahren, absolut nostress Lrs. Was ohr da schildert kann ich absolut nicht brauchen. :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2011)

wie gesagt muss nicht so sein  - und mit dem nachzentrieren nach den ersten kilometern hälts auch bestimmt n jahr oder mehr, wenns "normal" eingesetzt wird...die corssrides sind auch in der tat recht fair für ihren preis .


----------



## Beppe (19. Februar 2011)

Da für dieses Jahr wieder ein größerer AX geplant ist, sollten wir uns event Gedanken machen, die LR gleich auszutauschen.
Im Rucksack ist kein Platz für einen Zentrierständer


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Februar 2011)

dann gäbe es zumindest die option sie zu einem relativ vertretbaren preis, da neu, zu verkaufen


----------



## Beppe (19. Februar 2011)

Was fährst Du denn jetzt für Räder, wenn ich fragen darf?



navpp schrieb:


> Alu ist recht empfindlich auf Kerben und Kratzer. Entgegen der allgemeinen Ansicht bin ich der Meinung, dass Faserverbund im Versagensverhalten unkritischer ist. Aber ungeachtet all der Kleinigkeiten: Ist heutzutage wirklich in erster Linie eine Geschmacks- und Geldfrage.
> 
> @Beppe: Ich verkauf dir meine gerne wenn du willst, sind ja nicht viel gelaufen. Vorne sehr außermittig - müsste neu eingepeicht werden, Freilauf nervig, hinten war ich dauernd am Nachzentrieren und jeder 2. Reifen rutschte stark was zu dauernden Ventilrissen führte. Wahrscheinlich war das Material schlecht und der unfähige Händler-Mechaniker hats noch verschlimmbessert, nach einigen Diskussionen wegen Austausch hab ich dann einfach drauf geschissen, mir andere Räder gekauft und seitdem ist Ruhe. Bis vor den Rydes hab ich mir um Laufräder nicht viele gedanken gemacht, nur geschaut, dass die Reifen dafür auch passen!


----------



## Beppe (19. Februar 2011)

Daran dachte ich.... 





Andi 3001 schrieb:


> dann gäbe es zumindest die option sie zu einem relativ vertretbaren preis, da neu, zu verkaufen


----------



## navpp (20. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr jetzt den klassischen Forumslaufradsatz, Hope Hoops mit ZTR Flow. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie sinnvoll es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Laufräder 2011 ******* sind, nur weil sie 2009 ******* waren. Nachdem Cube wirklich jedes ihrer Radln auch mit dem Ryde ausliefert, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie nicht auch mal beim Zulieferer angeklingelt haben und für bessere Qualität gesorgt haben. Ein Nogo-Bauteil einzubauen kann man sich ja auf Dauer nicht leisten, da rennen einem ja die Kunden davon.

Edit: ******* steht natürlich für sch...lecht


----------



## chrisle (20. Februar 2011)

Was wiegen die Teile eigentlich?
Möglich ist alles, aber mich würde es doch wundern wenn die Teile so schlecht sind und CUBE sie trotzdem an teuren Modellen wie dem HPC Team verbaut. Es geht doch immer ums Gesamtgewicht (auch wenn da getrickst wird) und mit Laufrädern lässt sich leicht Gewicht sparen --> und entsprechend leicht ist es wunderbare Gewichtsangaben auf die Homepage zu schreiben.


----------



## Beppe (20. Februar 2011)

@navpp: dank Dir; dass nicht der letzte Schrott   eingebaut worden sein dürfte, hab ich mir eigentlich auch gedacht. Zumal das Rad ja UVP-mässig deutlich über 2000 angesiedelt ist.
Gut ich hab die 2010er Version dran und nicht die 11er, aber mal ganz sachlich gesehen, halten sich die Contrastimmen hier ja auch in Grenzen.

Ich hab die Laufräder gerade mit gebrauchten Reifen/Schläuchen vom letzten AX ausgestattet, das wiegen jedoch versäumt. Sorry.


----------



## navpp (20. Februar 2011)

Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen dass alles passt. Vielleicht hast du auch einen besseren Draht zu dem Händler wo du gekauft hast. Ich hab mit dem hier ansässigen leider einfach nicht können und wahrscheinlich auch etwas vorschnell die Flinte ins Korn geworfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSR2K (21. Februar 2011)

Hi,


der LRS sei es Sunringle Ryde oder DT Swiss Xp1600 ist das schwächste Glied bei der Stereo Ausstattung.Ich habe meinen auch direkt verkauft und vom LRS Bauer einen "Allmountain" würdigen zusammenstellen lassen.Ich denke über diese Investition sollte man nachdenken,wenn man das bike artgerecht bewegen möchte.Denn einmal einen vernünftigen LRS aufgebaut und man hat wirklich lange Zeit Ruhe.


Mfg


----------



## zeKai (21. Februar 2011)

Meine habe ich auch relativ schnell ausgetauscht gegen hochwertigere. Alleine der unterschied in der Steifigkeit war erschreckend. Als ich den LRS gewechselt hatte fuhr ich anfangs wie auch schienen so ungewohnt war das 

Mein ryde hatte btw. auch einen defekt. (wurde aber anstandslos ausgetauscht)


----------



## navpp (21. Februar 2011)

So heute bin ich endlich dazu gekommen mit der Maxxis-Kombi auszureiten. Ich wollte eigentlich fotografieren wie wild, nur leider ist mir der Fotoapparat-Akku bei der Kälte verreckt. Ein Foto konnte ich machen:






Dafür hatte ich so mehr Zeit mich mit den Reifen zu beschäftigen.  
Die Anfahrt auf Asphalt war sehr mühsam. Ich weiß nicht obs am eiskalten feuchten Gegenwind, an der noch keine 2 Wochen zurückliegenden Zahn-OP oder am schlechten Rollverhalten der Reifen lag. Ich war jedenfalls knapp vorm umdrehen und habe gerade noch rechtzeitig die wärmende Steigung erreicht.
Im Wald angekommen war der Gedanke "Rollverhalten" in weite ferne gerückt, juckte mich wenig. Ein wenig träger fühlte sich das Ganze im Vergleich zur Conti-Combo an, aber nicht wild. Vom Advantage bin ich sehr angetan. Ich denke, dass ich mich sehr gut mit diesem Reifen anfreunden werde. Er rollt zwar hörbar bremsend, bremst dann dafür aber auch selbstsicher vor der übersehenen Kehre, lässt einem im steilen Hang stehend innehalten um nach der Linie suchen und fährt diese dann auch so wie geplant. Bremsen, das kann er wahrlich gut. Der Reifen spielt einem viele Möglichkeiten zu.
Vom Ardent war ich dafür weniger angetan. Der rollt zwar auch nicht viel besser, hält dafür weniger. Aber vielleicht waren die Bedingugen einfach nicht die seinen. Hartgefroren. Durch den stegartigen Mittelteil fehlt da wahrscheinlich einfach die Möglichkeit sich an irgendwas zu verzahnen. Gefallen hat mir aber, dass sich der Reifen gut um enge Serpentinen rutschen lässt ohne, dass Adrenalin in die Venen gepumpt wird.  Da verzeiht man dann die Körner die man bergauf investiert hat wieder leichter. Die große Stunde des Ardents kommt wohl noch wenn es taut. Ich freu mich schon!


----------



## Bruchpilotin (21. Februar 2011)

Hat wer von euch die Rock Shox Reverb am Stereo? Wenn ja, musstet ihr ne Distanzhülse verwenden oder nicht? Bin momentan noch am informieren und der eine Händler sagt "mit", der andere "ohne"... ???


----------



## JDEM (21. Februar 2011)

Brauchst definitiv ne Hülse um die Reverb fahren zu können. DieGo Cycle Hülse geht definitiv.


----------



## Bruchpilotin (21. Februar 2011)

Ok, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (21. Februar 2011)

@navpp:
Schlechte Nachrichten für deine Kondition 
Der Rollwiederstand sämtlicher bisher von mir gefahreren Maxxis Schlappen (Minion, Advantage und Highroller) war durchaus in Ordnung. Lediglich der Ardent rollt etwas träge, aber immer noch o.k. 
Das krasseste was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, war der Kenda Blue Groove in 2,35. Wirklich wie wenn dich jemand festhält. Dafür natürlich auch Grip, der sogar die Dreckmarie um längen übertrifft. 

Und hier mal ein Bild vom geputzten Stereo. Kleines Winterupdate in Form von nem NC17 DH Schnellspanner is auch dran


----------



## Beppe (21. Februar 2011)

Was soll denn das? Bei Rose hab ich für nen 31,6/27,2  Adapter 3,50 bezahlt. Ich warte auch auf meine Reverb, aber da spreche ich erst mal in einer Schlosserei vor.... 





_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Brauchst definitiv ne Hülse um die  fahren zu können. DieGo Cycle Hülse geht definitiv.


----------



## Beppe (21. Februar 2011)

Mit, du musst 30,9 bzw 31,6 anpassen. 





Bruchpilotin schrieb:


> Hat wer von euch die Rock Shox Reverb am Stereo? Wenn ja, musstet ihr ne Distanzhülse verwenden oder nicht? Bin momentan noch am informieren und der eine Händler sagt "mit", der andere "ohne"... ???


----------



## JDEM (21. Februar 2011)

Die gibt es auch noch http://www.sixpack-racing.com/shop/...erhuelse-fuer-Sattelstuetzen-34-9---31-6.html ...
Airwings macht auch noch Huelsen, die sind aber definitiv nicht günstiger als die Goycycle.


----------



## navpp (21. Februar 2011)

@guerill0: Ja die Kondi war vermutlich das Hauptproblem. Bin 2 Tage nur herumgelegen und hatte dann noch eine Woche Sportverbot. Dazu kam dann heute diese Arschkälte. Keine Sorge, wegen schlecht rollender Reifen überleg ich nicht umzudrehen!


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Februar 2011)

schlechtrollend gibts ja prinzipiell nur auf dem hintrewrrad - vorne gehts scho irgendwie. Maxxis Minion 2.5 42a 2ply - 1,3kg+  DER schmerzt auf dem hinerrad dagegen war die marry in ganz weich mit 900gr noch ertragbar.


----------



## navpp (22. Februar 2011)

Stimmt natürlich, wobei in der Ebene lastet bei entsprechend gestrecktgebückter Fahrweise doch auch recht viel Masse am Vorderrad, erst im Anstieg sitzt alles hinten. Im Gelände ist Rollwiderstand dann aber sowieso nur mehr Theorie, aber am Asphalt merkt mans schon.


----------



## Beppe (22. Februar 2011)

Das klingt schon anders, danke für den link. 




_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Die gibt es auch noch http://www.sixpack-racing.com/shop/...erhuelse-fuer-Sattelstuetzen-34-9---31-6.html ...
> Airwings macht auch noch Huelsen, die sind aber definitiv nicht günstiger als die Goycycle.


----------



## Obsession (24. Februar 2011)

navpp schrieb:


>


 
Ähm, Eichelhofweg? Denke schon, da fahr ich auch sehr oft rauf. Wenn ich ein Stereo sehe, werd ich mal kurz "antupfen", nicht erschrecken....


----------



## navpp (24. Februar 2011)

Ich hab gehofft, dass das jemand erkennt!  Ich werde gern mal angetupft und wir können uns gern auch mal was ausmachen! Aktuell bin ich aber zeitlich ein wenig unflexibel, weil ich dauernd ungeplant irgendwo hinmuss und OP nr.2 steht auch noch an. Aber das ändert sich ja wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Obsession (24. Februar 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> Aktuell bin ich aber zeitlich ein wenig unflexibel, weil ich dauernd ungeplant irgendwo hinmuss....


 
Pfff, wem sagst du das. Ich sitze schon die ganze Woche in der Schweiz herum. Nächste auch, dann wieder Deutschland. Immerhin hab ich mein Laufzeug mit, was bleibt mir übrig?


----------



## navpp (27. Februar 2011)

So heute wars etwas wärmer als am Montag und der Boden war nicht mehr hartgefroren, sondern bester Waldboden wie man ihn gerne hat. Heute konnte auch der Ardent punkten. Diese Kombo schließe ich sicher ins Herz, mit so wenigen Schreckmomenten war ich schon lange nimmer schnell unterwegs! 






Der Fotograf hat sich natürlich auf dem einzigen Fleckerl platziert, auf dem man neben der Rinne bremsen kann. Die nachfolgende Links war der einzige Schreckmoment heute!


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (28. Februar 2011)

Das ist so ne Berufskrankheit von Fotografen.

Die stehen IMMER da, wos am meisten wehtut.

Ich hätte einem fast mal ne G-Klasse auf den Kopf gestellt.

Wär aber nen geiles letztes Bild geworden, wie die Motorschutzplatte auf ihn zu kommt.


----------



## navpp (28. Februar 2011)

Naja, ALLES im Sinne eines guten Fotos!


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## BommelMaster (5. März 2011)

ich hab mal eine frage zum stereo.

ich hab ein 2009er und hab seit ich den steuersatz eingepresst hab, angst, dass das steuerrohr einreißt.
der steuersatz ist ein fsa reduzer. der ging so streng rein(mit passendem werkzeug), dass ich seit dem angst hab dass mit das steuerrohr platzt.
ist das beim stereo schon das ein oder andere mal passiert, oder brauch ich mir keine sorgen machen?


----------



## jan84 (5. März 2011)

Ging bei mir beim Fritzz auch nur (extrem) stramm... Hab jetzt seit 14-15 Monaten garkeine Probleme damit... Check halt alle paar Touren kurz ob du Risse siehst wenn du dir Sorgen machst...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## BommelMaster (5. März 2011)

cheks ja eh immer. fahr das rad fast nie. weil ichs in deutschland stehen hab, da mach ich mir natürlich meine gedanken weil dann auch keine gewährleistung mehr wär, wenns in nem jahr kracht.

außerdem hab ich mit garantieabwicklung bei cube äußert schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. also hätte ich, da ich den steuersatz selber eingepresst hab natürlich eh wieder keinerlei ansprüche auf etwas. aber normal war das nicht, so streng wie das ging. 
hoffe halt das reißt net irgendwann einfach ein. das steuerrohr ist ja auch extrem dünn mit geschätzten 2-3 mm wandstärke.


----------



## JDEM (5. März 2011)

Komisch, dann scheint der Steuersatz irgendwie Übermass zu haben. Der Gravity 1 und auch der jetzige Sixpack Steuersatz gingen bei mir ziemlich locker einzupressen oder mein Steuerrohr wurde ungenau gefertigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (5. März 2011)

glaube eher dass dein rahmen dann ein anderes maß zu haben scheint.
der verzug beims chweißen ist wesentlich schlechter zu kontrollieren als das abdrehen eines steuersatzes. die sind in der regen sehr sehr maßhaltig, da cnc gefertigt. da treten vllt toleranzen im unteren hunderstel bereich auf. wobei die toleranzen im rahmen scho mal bei nem knappen zehntel sein können


----------



## JDEM (5. März 2011)

Denke auch das es am Rahmen liegt, deine Erklärung scheint mir am schlüssigsten. Deckt sich auch mit den Erfahrungen, die ich beim Aufbauen von Rädern gemacht habe.


----------



## Flooho (7. März 2011)

Servus,

irgendjemand hatte mal Bilder von einer Zugbefestigung gepostet um noch einen dritten Zug auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs zu befestigen. 

Finde leider grade nichts der gleichen. Hat jemand zufällig einen Link parat?

danke schonmal

gruß Flo


----------



## Vincy (7. März 2011)

Nimm da andere Kabelhalter, dreifach statt zweifach. 
Wie zB von einem Rotwild R.C1FS


----------



## Flooho (8. März 2011)

genau diese meinte ich. Hat jemand einen Link um diese zu beziehen?


----------



## ThunderRoad (8. März 2011)

So, seit Freitag kein WÃ¶lkchen mehr am Himmel gesehen und der Wetterfrosch sagt um die 15Â°C voraus, so weit er gucken kann 
Da wird's doch endlich wieder Zeit fÃ¼r "some Serious Riding" anstatt Schneespritzereien, Schlammschlachten und Waldautobahnradlerei. Jetzt muÃ ich nur noch Zeit zum Fahren finden.

Prophylaktisch hab ich meinem Stereo schonmal neue Pedale gegÃ¶nnt: 





Syncros Meathook - und der der Name, genauso wie der Warnaufkleber passen - Ausnahmsweise mal kein Ami-Weicheiaufkleber. Hab die schwarzen genommen, obwohl sie in rot besser zum Rest gepaÃt hÃ¤tten, aber 20â¬ mehr wars mir nicht wert, und das Kratzer-Design bekomme ich auch selber hin 
Hatte noch lange mit mir selbst um die Syntace #9 gerungen, war mir dann aber mit 150â¬ schlicht zu teuer (und dann auch noch kaum zu bekommen). Die Syncros gabs fÃ¼r die HÃ¤lfte und die 150g mehr nehm ich halt in Kauf.  


(Dazu gabs dann noch ein Craft-Shirt fÃ¼r hohe Temperaturen und ne kurze LÃ¶ffler Radhose - es MUSS jetzt einfach Sommer werden )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (11. März 2011)

Moin moin liebe Stereo-Gemeinde,

die neue Saison steht an und ich will nen neues Bike. Daher muss mein Stereo weichen
Was meint ihr, was ich für ein 2009er The One Black n White 20" (ca. 800km Laufleistung) inkl KS i900R aber *ohne* Laufräder verlangen? Hab gar keinen Anhaltspunkt auf was ich den Preis setzen soll.
Ich danke euch.


----------



## jan84 (12. März 2011)

Saison fängt an? Die ist doch schon >120 Stunden alt . 
Ich denke dass meiste Geld bekommst du wenn du das Bike fahrfertig mit "irgendeinem" Laufradsatz verkaufst. In der Annahme, dass du was ordentliches hast was du behalten willst (um auf LV umzusteigen ?), besorg dir nen orginal LRS bei eBay und verkauf den mit dem Bike. Denke Neupreis gegen Saisonende -30% sind fürs fahrfertige Bike realistisch wenns nicht super schnell gehen muss. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## nullstein (13. März 2011)

Wieso kommst du auf LV? Dafür bin ich noch zu jung
Das mit dem LRS von Ebay klingt gar nich blöd.
Na dann werd ich mal die Bikemarktanzeige demnächst fertig machen.


----------



## jan84 (13. März 2011)

Viel mir nur als erstes ein wo ich an X-12 Laufräder dachte


----------



## DrChef (15. März 2011)

Hat jemand schonmal ein 2011er Cube Stereo Race mit 22"-Alurahmen gewogen?

Will mir auch eines gönnen aber die Gewichtangaben der Hersteller sind ja
immer recht dürftig...


----------



## icube (15. März 2011)

Will mal kurz einen zwischen bericht zur dt swiss 150 exm abgeben! 
ansprechverhalten ist super, besser wie bei der fox talas. spricht super sensibel an und nutzt die 150 mm auch! Verarbeitung ist der absolute hammer genau wie die handhabung, besonders die steckachse geht schöner wie bei manch anderer gabel!
nur die absenkung kommt nicht an die talas oder uturn ran! Abstimmung is auch easy! 
alles in allem eine echt super alternative! 
gruß icube


----------



## Oli01 (15. März 2011)

DrChef schrieb:


> Hat jemand schonmal ein 2011er Cube Stereo Race mit 22"-Alurahmen gewogen?
> 
> Will mir auch eines gönnen aber die Gewichtangaben der Hersteller sind ja
> immer recht dürftig...



Hab nen 2010'er 22'' zu Hause rumstehen... Könnte es ja mal wiegen, allerdings mit nem Haufen Dreck drann von meiner ersten Ausfahrt Vorgestern.... (sah aus, wie'n Dreckspatz) Ganz ehrlich: ich habe es seit 1 Jahr und nicht gewogen - warum sollte ich auch?!

Zwischen 2010'er und 2011'er wird sich soviel nicht getan haben vom Gewicht her.


----------



## DrChef (15. März 2011)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Zwischen 2010'er und 2011'er wird sich soviel nicht getan haben vom Gewicht her.


 
Leider habe ich auch nicht das Gewicht vom 2010er Stereo in 22".
Sämtliche Angaben beziehen sich vermutlich auf S oder max. M-Rahmengrössen...


----------



## Oli01 (15. März 2011)

Werde es also mal incl. etwas Dreck (und Wiese) wiegen heute Abend...


----------



## wickedstyle (15. März 2011)

Werden die 2010 Cube mit dem Spritzschutz für den Dämpfer ausgeliefert oder Zubehör?

Da hier nur 18" verfügbar sind:
Hat jemand aus der Nähe von Düsseldorf ein Stereo aus 2010 in 16" zum Probesitzen?

Gegen Verkauf habe ich auch nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sparkfan (15. März 2011)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> Werden die 2010 Cube mit dem Spritzschutz für den Dämpfer ausgeliefert oder Zubehör?



Falls du das Muddy Board meinst: nein, die 2010er (und wahrscheinlich auch die 2011er) werden ohne Muddy Board ausgeliefert. Wenn du's haben willst, dann musst du es zusätzlich bestellen/kaufen. Offizieller Preis: EUR 39.90


----------



## navpp (15. März 2011)

Kriegt man das günstiger auch? Ich mein, nicht, dass man sowas unbedingt braucht aber mir würde es optisch gefallen.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (16. März 2011)

Viele sind auch damit zufrieden, den Dämpfer mit einem Stück Schlauch zu schützen. Wurde hier im Thread schon mehrfach diskutiert.
Die Suche hilft dir weiter.
Gibt da verschiedene Meinungen bezüglich Optik und Umwerfer Schutz.

Meine Meinung war übrigens, dass das Muddyboard zum Rahmenkit gehört und dabeizusein hat. H&S hat´s dann auch gleich eingesehen


----------



## navpp (16. März 2011)

Die Schlauchmethode wende ich ja bereits an. Funktioniert auch sehr gut - zumindes fÃ¼r den DÃ¤mpfer. Das Muddy-board wÃ¤r halt eine fesche ErgÃ¤nzung. 40â¬ ists mir aber nicht wert, Ã¼ber einen 20er kÃ¶nnte man reden!


----------



## Rotti84 (16. März 2011)

Kann nicht verstehen wie man sich an ein 2500 euro bike ein hässliches stück schlauch dranwurschtelt.. hauptsache man hat 20 euro gespart...


----------



## fatz (16. März 2011)

Rotti84 schrieb:


> Kann nicht verstehen wie man sich an ein 2500 euro bike ein hässliches stück schlauch dranwurschtelt..



ganz einfach: weil man's im gegensatz zu dem haesslichen, teuren 
carbonblech fast nicht sieht und weil's auch im gegensatz dazu funktioniert

aber keine angst du musst es nicht machen


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. März 2011)

auch wenns keinen interessiert:
ich habe immer noch nix dran....der dämpfer hat das rad gewechselt und ist nun mit der sattelstütze zusammen das letzte original teil. (da man an einer sattelstütze herzlich wenig "warten kann" ist er das einzige teil was seit mitte februar 2008 wartungsfrei (bis auf hin und wieder luftkammerservice, den man selbst machen kann) läuft! weeeeit ü 20tsd km )


----------



## navpp (16. März 2011)

Ich wollte hier keinen Glaubenkrieg lostreten, sorry!


----------



## zeKai (16. März 2011)

der andi vertritt da meine Meinung... läuft auch ohne Schutz. 2jahre (ganzjährig) im Dauereinsatz keinerlei Probleme bisher. Aber nen Service machen sollte ich evtl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (16. März 2011)

oder mit schlauch fahren und nach 5 saisonen immer noch keinen service und keine probleme,
trotz viel fahren und viel dreck


----------



## navpp (16. März 2011)

So ein Standrohr sollte bei diesen Preisen mittlerweile gut genug oberflächenbehandelt sein, dass keine Probleme zu erwarten sind. Und auch Cube wird wohl zu dem Schluss gekommen sein, dass trotz der exponierten Dämpferposition keine stark erhöhte Zahl an Ausfällen zu erwarten sein wird. Trotzdem, mir gefällt das Board. Wärs nicht so unnötig teuer (und so unnötig aus Carbon, was den Preis aber nicht rechtfertigt), dann hätt ich eins.


----------



## cyrix- (16. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen.


Ich wollte mir demnächst ein neues Bike kaufen.
Allerdings habe ich jetzt bestimmt schon fast 6 Jahre auf keinem Bike mehr gesessen :/

Zu erst hatte ich ein Cube AMS HPC Team im Auge, allerdings bin ich jetzt irgendwie beim Stereo hängen geblieben....

Meine Kandidaten sind das Team und das Race Modell, allerdings habe ich absolut keine Ahnung ob ich den Unterschied der unterschiedlichen Komponenten merken würde und ob sich dann der Aufpreis für mich lohnen würde.
Mein Einsatzgebiet wäre vorerst nur gemütliche Runden um den See und später dann noch Touren durch die örtlichen Wälder, allerdings ohne Sprünge oder sonstige Dinge (evtl. mal ein kleiner Sprung von maximal 30cm wenn überhaupt).
Welches Stereo Modell wäre denn dann eher was für mich? Evtl. sogar noch das Stereo HPC Team oder sogar ein ganz anderes Cube?

Mein Budget würde bis maximal 3000 gehen, mein Händler würde mir auch noch 10% Preisnachlass gewähren - evtl. kann ich noch etwas mehr raushandeln  .


Danke und freundliche Grüße,

Kevin


----------



## chrisle (16. März 2011)

Also bei dem von dir beschriebenen Fahrprofil würde ich mich ernsthaft fragen ob ein All Mountain Bike überhaupt das Richtige ist, bevor ich über Komponenten nachdenke. 
Für "ein paar Runden um den See" reicht ja auch ein Hardtail oder weniger.


Sollte ich dich da missverstanden haben und du auf Dauer doch ein AM-typisches Fahrerprofil haben wirst:
Hast du schon eine längere Probefahrt mit dem Stereo gemacht?
Die Gabel am Race sowie die Laufräder (die Sunringle am Team sind nämlich sehr schwer) sind schon deutlich besser als am Team - obs dir das Wert ist kannst aber nur du entscheiden. Ich habe mich - bei gleichem Preis - für einen Carbon Rahmen entschieden. Auch das ist eine individuelle bzw. hier im Forum Philosophiefrage.


----------



## cyrix- (16. März 2011)

Wie gesagt, ERSTMAL nur um den See 
Ich saß fast 6 Jahre auf keinem Bike mehr und dann sofort in den Wald zu gehen halte ich nicht für optimal. Entweder pfeife ich beim kleinsten Berg sofort aus allen Löchern oder ich lege mich bei der kleinsten Unebenheit sofort auf die Nase 


Früher oder später werde ich aufjedenfall wieder die Wälder unsicher machen und ein Hardtail möchte ich mir nicht nochmal kaufen.


Eine Probefahrt mit einem Stereo habe ich noch nicht gemacht, ich habe morgen aber eine Verabredung im Shop meines Vertrauens und dann werde ich ja sehen ob er ein Stereo zur Probefahrt da hat oder nicht.


----------



## wildkater (16. März 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> auch wenns keinen interessiert:
> ich habe immer noch nix dran....


genau wie ich. Nicht mal Service, nur normale Minimalpflege nach jedem Ausritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimB (17. März 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> auch wenns keinen interessiert:
> ich habe immer noch nix dran....



Bei mir gings genau ein Jahr gut. Dann haben zwei Steine getroffen.
Kostenpunkt für den neuen Kolben: 210 (zusammen mit Wartung bei Toxo).
-> Ich würde den Schlauch dranmachen. So hart ist die Beschichtung garnicht. Selbst leichte Schläge mit nem Werkzeug hinterlassen deutliche Spuren auf der Oberfläche.


----------



## Sgt.Green (17. März 2011)

Ich habe bei meinem alten Rahmen nur den Schlauch drum gehabt.
Jetzt bei dem neuen Schlauch + Muddyboard.
Ich finde das neue Muddyborad gegen Steinschläge am Dämpferkolben schon sehr wirksam und zudem ist es nicht mehr soo hässlich wie das alte Plastikteil 

Nur wegen dem Schlamm würde ich es nicht anbauen aber Steine haben mit dem Board fast keine Chance mehr.
Den Schlauch bräuchte man genaugenommen auch nichtmehr.
Nach einer Schlammfahrt sieht man gut was geschützt ist und was nicht und dazu gehören die Bedienelemente des Dämpfers, da hat das alte Muddyboard mehr gebracht wenn es denn montiert war
Aber an den Bedienelementen hatte ich schon beim alten Rahmen ohne montiertem Board keine Probleme

Greetz


----------



## Gummischwain (17. März 2011)

Evtl. wissen manche Leute ja nach 2-5 Jahren gar nicht mehr, wie ein gut funktionierender Dämpfer sich "anfühlt"!  Man gewöhnt sich sehr leicht an schleichende Veränderungen...
Ich dachte bei meiner Talas anfangs auch, dass die gut geht... dann habe ich sie mal gewartet (war kaum Öl drinne und das ab Werk) und siehe da, wie ausgewechselt. Die Gabel spricht wieder super sensibel an. 

Mir kann echt keiner erzählen, dass er 5 Jahre ohne Service bei grobem Einsatz in der Gegend rumfährt und der Dämpfer immer noch wie am ersten Tag funktioniert (nicht bös gemeint!), aber ok. Mag mich irren! 
Die Schmierung des Kolbens müsste in der Zeit eigentlich nachlassen. Mag sein, dass er noch seinen Dienst verichtet, aber ich bin davon überzeugt, dass man den Unterschied nach einem Service deutlich spüren würde.

Möchte hier wirklich keinen angreifen! Wenn die Leute zufrieden mit ihrem Dämpfer sind... ist nur meine Meinung dazu.

Ich selbst fahre mittlerweile nur mit muddy board (gab's gratis). Bei mir wird's auch nicht so dreckig - meist.  Ansonsten würde ich ebenfalls fatz Lösung vorziehen. Die funzt!


----------



## basti1985 (17. März 2011)

mein Dämpfer muss jetzt nach knapp über 2 Jahren zum Service 
im Prinzip hatte ich mit dem Bike ein Haufen Stillstand und Ärger 
wenn ich es wieder zu machen hätte würd ich mir kein Stereo mehr kaufen  
allein schon das tiefe Tretlager nervt langsam zu extrem


----------



## Gummischwain (17. März 2011)

basti1985 schrieb:


> mein Dämpfer muss jetzt nach knapp über 2 Jahren zum Service
> im Prinzip hatte ich mit dem Bike ein Haufen Stillstand und Ärger
> wenn ich es wieder zu machen hätte würd ich mir kein Stereo mehr kaufen
> allein schon das tiefe Tretlager nervt langsam zu extrem



Das ist schade... 

Das tiefe Tretlager nervt aber in der Tat ein wenig, da hast du wohl Recht. Habe meine 175er Kurbeln gegen 170er getauscht - wollte eh eine andere Kurbel - und seither habe ich nicht mehr aufgesetzt. Ob's wirklich an den 5mm!!! liegt...


----------



## jammerlappen (17. März 2011)

Mit dem tiefen Tretlager hab ich mich mittlerweile arrangiert, aber mein Stereo ist so ziemlich alle 150km (gefühlt)  wieder beim Händler, 3x wg. der Gabel und explodiertem Dämpfer (is bei der Wartung wohl passiert)  und explizit 3x wg. Hinterbauknacken. Zuletzt hat mans knacken sogar beim pedalieren gespürt und ich bin jetzt nich der klassische Regenbiker...
Mich nervt das langsam kolossal, wobei das bike schon Laune macht beim Fahren.


----------



## navpp (17. März 2011)

Wie gut dein Cube ist kommt wohl massiv auf den Händler an. Hab "meinem" auch den Rücken gekehrt, nachdem ich mir dort nur noch veräppelt vorgekommen bin. Hauptproblemteile (laufräder) auf eigene kosten getauscht und ich leb jetzt einfach damit, dass mein Pro-Pedal nichts bewirkt. stört mich zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Beppe (17. März 2011)

*Postet doch alle mal ein Bild von eurem Eigenbau-muddyboard!*

Hi,
über die sufu bin ich schon auf ein paar Bilder eurer Eigenbauten gestossen (auch auf die "Schlauchvariante"). Trotzdem fänd ichs klasse, wenn die Bastler hier nochmal Bilder anbieten würden, die vielleicht noch nicht online sind bzw die die Suche nicht so ohne weiteres ausspuckt.

Ich hab mir auch etwas selbst gebaut, das Teil ist aber leider s**schwer geworden :-(
Foto folgt. (edit: sind in meinem Album)

Grüsse Beppe


----------



## rolling cubes (17. März 2011)

lange nix gepostet,
hier mein Eigenbau 2008. fährt heute noch super. Is n altes Foto: steuerrohr zu hoch und Hydraulikschläuche zu lang etc.blabla. Die Maxxis sind auch wie Kaugummis. Zum runterfahren super, für Touren ... . 2008 hat mir @Fatz (danke noch mal) für ne Tafel Schocki den Hinterbau-Lappen (Schutzblech) überlassen. Aber! Der Schlauch ist echt am besten. Bei 2,4er Schluffen passt er eh nicht drauf und er ist quasi unsichtbar. Was man an seinem Bike macht ist eh jedem selbst überlassen---> hauptsache es wir benutzt.

(Ich bin endlich wieder auf dem Rad)

MfG Andreas


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. März 2011)

an alle, die mir (und evtl. auch anderen) erzählen wolle ich würde es nicht merken, wenn mein dämpfer nicht mehr das macht, was er soll: danke, ich weiß wies sein soll und mach was dagegen wenns nicht so is. ich glaub ich kanns mitlerweile ganz gut einschätzen und ich merk auch immer was..
Was die service intervalle angeht..
Dinge wie laufräder, dämpfer, gabeln, etc. sind halt eigtl. nicht von cube.. also zumindest kann man die dafür nur schwer verantwortlcich machen. Allerdings gehen mir die hinterbauten auch langsam aufn wecker. ich habs rad jetzt seit mh ca. 2 monaten? Und seit märz is wieder gscheid saisson (heisst in meinem fall für den monat märz bisher ca. 6500hm, 400km)..und ich merks jetzt schon. heute war erster service schritt am eigtl. noch fast neuen rad. auf der tour ist mir die kette zwischen rahmen (bzw. unter schwingen hauptlager) und kurbel gerutscht..(was eigtl. gar nicht geht! scheiss kettenlienie seitens cube, btw.).. hab dann unterwegs die kette gewechselt und im laden schnell kurbel demontiert. man man...darunter is alles schon vermackt! kein lack. hab erstmal nen dicken decklack gegen korossion, etc. drauf. dann noch die kettenlinie umgespacert und mein hauptlager knackt nach vll. 1000km! die seggel müssen da ziemlich mit fett gegeizt haben! unter aller kanone sowas.. beim aufbauen dacht ich mir schon, dass alles etwas schwer geht. wollt aber im neuzustand nicht gleich alles aufmachen..naja. jetzt sehe ich, dass ich recht hatte mit meinem gefühl. ich muss sagen solangsam bekomme ich lust auf was "hochwertiges" !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (18. März 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich muss sagen solangsam bekomme ich lust auf was "hochwertiges" !


ich wuesst da was fuer dich


----------



## derAndre (18. März 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...ich muss sagen solangsam bekomme ich lust auf was "hochwertiges" !



Ich versteh echt nicht warum Du den Rahmen nicht vercheckt hast als er neu war. Ein paar (hundert) Euro drauflegen und Du hättest Dir was anderes kaufen können. Wenn es nicht gleich ein 301 oder ein Helius AFR sein soll, ist die Differenz ja nicht soooo riesig. Dir war doch vorher klar das Du damit nicht mehr so richtig glücklich werden würdest. Statt dessen ärgerst Du Dich jetzt noch zwei Jahre mit dem Stereo rum und jammerst uns die Ohren voll


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ich wuesst da was fuer dich



ich auch 

@andre: ich sehs nicht als gejammer. sondern leider gottes mehr als tatsachenbericht. cube hat über die jahre viel dazu gelernt, aber was einfach definitiv undinger sind, sind so geschichten wie den hinterbau trocken zusammenbauen! das geht eigtl. gar nicht! (egal bei welchem hersteller - sowas ist ein armutszeugnis..wenn dies ein autohersteller bringen würde, hätte er von heute auf morgen keine kunden mehr!)
Den rahmen genommen hab ich, weil ich ihn mit nem 2008er dämpfer für nen scherzpreis losbekommen hätte und ich noch nicht weiß was ich genau will. (will heissen ichw eiß zwar was, aber nicht von wem ich "das" bekomme)
und ich sags mal so: da ich ja mittlerweile gewissheit habe den sport noch etwas auszuführen und auch viel zu fahren bzw. "mein leben eigtl dem mtb zu widmen" (klingt toll oder ) werde ich nicht nur kleinen aufpreis zu cube zahlen müssen. auch wenns das sorglos rad nicht gibt. es gibt räder die es besser hinbekommen. bzw. besser ausgedrückt wäre wahrscheinlich hersteller, die es besser hinbekommen. Ich kann dir zum beispiel vom Support lieder singen. Cube hat leider in vielerlei hinsicht einen miesen. Es kann zum beispiel nicht sein, dass eine email vom vertrieb _dem händler_ einfach ignoriert und wichen später oder gar nicht beantwortet wird. auf fragen wie "habt ihr das rad bekommen" z.b. kommen gar keine antworten, oder wenn nur nach ner ewigkeit. Bei scott beispielsweise funzt alles prima. ein anruf genügt um alle möglichen dinge zu erfahren, die cube erst nach und nach über einen langen zeitraum rausrückt.
Was ich gut fand war, dass sie mir sowohl hardtail, als auch fully rahmen auf anhieb getauscht hatten.. (im ürbigen werde ich den hardtailrahmen, wegen dem selben problem wie bei dem vorher nach der saosson wieder einschicken müssen - ebenfalls ärgerlich!)


----------



## derAndre (18. März 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich auch
> 
> @andre: ich sehs nicht als gejammer. sondern leider gottes mehr als tatsachenbericht. cube hat über die jahre viel dazu gelernt, aber was einfach definitiv undinger sind, sind so geschichten wie den hinterbau trocken zusammenbauen! das geht eigtl. gar nicht! (egal bei welchem hersteller - sowas ist ein armutszeugnis..wenn dies ein autohersteller bringen würde, hätte er von heute auf morgen keine kunden mehr!)
> Den rahmen genommen hab ich, weil ich ihn mit nem 2008er dämpfer für nen scherzpreis losbekommen hätte und ich noch nicht weiß was ich genau will. (will heissen ichw eiß zwar was, aber nicht von wem ich "das" bekomme)
> ...



Das es bessere Rahmen, Hersteller und Bikes gibt steht außer Frage. Das einige besseren Service haben auch. Ich hab auch für mein nächstes Bike was anderes sogar mehrere andere im Auge  aber es gibt doch keine bessere Gelegenheit zu wechseln als einen brandneuen Rahmen in den Händen halten. Im Zweifel für 300,-  ein sorglos Stahlarsch (alla Surge, MMBop) kaufen und den Rest der Kohle sparen. Vor allem wenn ich mit dem aktuellen Bike nicht mehr glücklich bin und erst recht wenn ein Team/Sponsor in Aussicht ist. Ich hätte keinen Bock auf nem Bock durch den Wald zu reiten der mich nervt. BTW was bringt denn so ein neuer 2011 Stereo Rahmen ohne Dämpfer auf dem Markt?


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. März 2011)

Mal kurz gehalten: rahmen weiter fahren ist ne nullrechnung (alle teile passen - bis auf umwerfer, hatte ich aber noch xtr). rahmen wechseln: bei irgendnem stahl hardtail (mit dem ich im übrigen unglücklicher wäre als mim stereo, deshalb versteh ich die argumentation sowieso nicht!) habe ich dann das problem mit steuersätzen, gabel(schaften), laufrädern (evtl. reifen), sattelstütze, usw. auf gut deutsch: beim wechsel auf einen übergang wäre wieder geld geflossen. (und zwar in ein rad das ich genauso wenig wilL!)
Ich hätte auch einen fritzz rahmen haben können. allerdings gehts da weiter..gabel, dämpfer - für ein rad, was das selbe, mir langfristig gesehen nicht taugende system. kurz gefaasst: "übergangslösungen" und rahmenverchecken läuft wegen der teile nicht so einfach, dass ich was gespart hätte! und der übergangsrahmen hätte mir _ für die preise_ weniger getaugt als mein stereo! marktwert ist inkl. dämpfer letzten herbst fürs 2010 offiziell bei 1500 und im internet für knapp über 500  ! Also kannst mal mit meinem alten dämpfer 400 rechnen. davon 200(min!!) abziehen für deine angesprochene übergangslösung.. was kommt raus? 200 (max!!) euro (die beim künftigen rad allein bei schalthebel draufgingen) und ein rad was mir, da es ja ein hardtail ist (welches ich bereits besitze!), für den einsatz sehr wenig getaugt hätte. ergo: scheisslösung 
und im übrigen nervt nicht das rad an und für sich (besser gesagt der rahmen) - also das system funzt ja besser als beim alten -, sondern halt viel mehr die wartungsintensität. ich bewege das stereo bergab ganz gerne an seinen grenzen und fahr auch soviel, dass man schon ein paar kilometer zusammenbekommt. und das ist ja schließlich schon seit 2,5 jahren der fall. (gut das mit dem "an der grenze fahren" hat sich so nach und nach natürlich angeeignet) Ich hab mich ja dran gewöhnt damit zu leben..insofern keine umstellung zum vorherigen zustand! Aktueller plan: rad dann nach der saisson _falls mir niht wieder was anderes in den sinn kommt_ komplett verkaufen. da die teile ja definitiv nicht low budget sind bekomm ich da denk ich schon 1000 +- für. lohnt sich also unterm strich viel mehr, als wenn ich den rahmen sofort und solo vertickt hätte


----------



## jan84 (18. März 2011)

Achja die Kette zwischen der Kurbel und dem Hauptlager... Hatte das am Fritzz zu Anfang auch zweimal, seit dem immer mit Werkzeug zur Kurbeldemontage unterwegs. Dann die sich lockernde Hauptlagerschraube auf Kurbelseite => wieder Kette fest...

Nach den ersten 2-3 ärgerlichen Monaten kam dann aber nichts größeres mehr außer vor sich hingammelnder Lack (sub omni canone), ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchsen und diverse Beulen (für die letzten beiden Dinge kann Cube nichts). Aber die letzten Monate tut der Bock weitestgehend einfach was er soll... er fährt & macht Spaß... Mit mittlerweile 14 Monaten auch das Bike was ich in den letzten 5-6 Jahren am längsten gefahren bin . Im Mai oder Juni kommt der Rahmen an die Wand . 

Also Andi, es besteht Hoffnung... Wenn sich der ganze Pfusch von Cube einmal geäußert hatte und gerichtet wurde läufts . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. März 2011)

beim alten hats nie aufgehört aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
kurbeldemontage im wald bei race face diabolus? haha viel spaß. ich sag nur 50newton und 8ter inbus da flick ich mir dann lieber ne neue kette zamm es sei denn ich nehm nen gummihammer und nen grooßen inbus mit bissl hebel mit. mim multitool könnts eng werden (erstmonatge mit fast 80nm - ein gewuchte!..)


----------



## jan84 (19. März 2011)

Es leben Shimano Kurbeln . Alles nur handwarm...


----------



## Schtiereo (19. März 2011)

Mir ist heute mein Schaltauge von meinem O8er Stereo  gebrochen während der Fahrt, nachdem alles sich ordentlich rumgewickelt hat, ist u. a. der Käfig vom Schaltwerk verbogen. Kann der Einzeln gekauft werden oder ist das komplette Schaltwerk fällig? Werde nirgends fündig bei div. Läden. Bei bike-discount gibt es Schaltaugen fürs Cube, weiß jemand ob das da passt für ein 08er? Sonst muss ich doch zum Händler am Montag.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/a43526/schaltauge-22.html?lg=de

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. März 2011)

Schtiereo schrieb:


> Mir ist heute mein Schaltauge von meinem O8er Stereo  gebrochen während der Fahrt, nachdem alles sich ordentlich rumgewickelt hat, ist u. a. der Käfig vom Schaltwerk verbogen. Kann der Einzeln gekauft werden oder ist das komplette Schaltwerk fällig? Werde nirgends fündig bei div. Läden. Bei bike-discount gibt es Schaltaugen fürs Cube, weiß jemand ob das da passt für ein 08er? Sonst muss ich doch zum Händler am Montag.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/a43526/schaltauge-22.html?lg=de
> 
> Danke.



Schaut gut aus.. Hab noch ein rotes am alten Rad..
Glaub die mit den zwei schrauben Befestigungen san alle gleich

@Jan: nee. Optik und "pornfaktor" liegen Def.  Höher  außerdem is die Diabolus bomb Proof


----------



## Schtiereo (19. März 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus.. Hab noch ein rotes am alten Rad..
> Glaub die mit den zwei schrauben Befestigungen san alle gleich
> 
> @Jan: nee. Optik und "pornfaktor" liegen Def.  Höher  außerdem is die Diabolus bomb Proof



Super, dann wird es wohl passen, Farbe ist wurscht, meins war auch rot.
Was den Käfig betrifft, ist das ganze Schaltwerk fällig oder gibt es da was einzeln? Neuen Zug brauche ich auch, den hat es ebenfalls erwischt und das Hinterrad muss wohl auch zentriert werden...


----------



## zeKai (19. März 2011)

die käfigr gibt es meines Wissens nicht einzeln. aber so teuer ist ein schaltwerk auch nimmer, wenns nicht grad ein x0 oder xtr ist.


----------



## webhood (20. März 2011)

Hi,

ich bin relativ neu hier (zumindest mal aktiv) und bin mir jetzt auch nicht ganz sicher ob das hier der richtige Thread ist, aber mein Problem ist nun mal an nem Stereo Race 2011 montiert.

Gut das Bike kam kurz vor Weihnachten und bisher hatte ich eigentlich kaum zeit es zu benutzen, bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt ist mir gleich aufgefallen dass irgendwas mit der hinteren Bremsen nicht passt. Gut dachte ich mir richtest halt den Sattel neu aus, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Kolben (sorry bin mir nicht sicher ob das die richtige Bezeichnung ist) nicht vollständig im Gehäuse verschwindet.

Dadurch passen die Beläge nur mit etwas gewalt in das Gehäuse, dabei wird die Scheibe auch leicht nach links gebogen, und ich denke mal das kann doch nicht richtig sein!

Ich hoffe mal, man kann es auf den Bildern gut erkennen was ich meine.










Mein Problem ist leider, dass ich es nicht einfach mal kurz zum Händler bringen kann, nein ich habe es nicht im Netz bestellt und nein es ist nicht vom Laster gefallen, es gibt auch andere Wege, deshalb bin ich jetzt auf Euch angewiesen.

Besten Dank im Voraus,

web


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. März 2011)

erstmal hast dus leichter die beläge dann einzubauen, wenn der bremssattel demontiert ist! also. demontier ihn. dann kannst du mir einem breiten schraubenzieher mit nem tuch trüber (zum schutz) den kolben zurückdrücken. beläge rein und montieren. dann die bremse ein paar mal ziehen, bis du wieder einen druckpunkt hast und anschliessend schleiffrei einstellen. sollte funktionieren. formula hat allg. ziemlich wenig platz zw. scheibe und belag - deshalb wundertds mich,d ass du da überhaupt einen belag dazwischen bekommen hast!


----------



## zeKai (20. März 2011)

Zur not einfach zum händler wenn du dich nicht selber traust dran rumzufummeln (nicht das man etwas verschlimmbessert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webhood (20. März 2011)

@andi,

danke für den tipp, hat super funktioniert, jetzt passts!

@zeKai,

das mit dem Händler hatte ich ja geschrieben, geht leider nicht so einfach.

web


----------



## zeKai (20. März 2011)

natürlich geht das  jeder händler bietet meist service. Egal woher das rad ist.


----------



## webhood (20. März 2011)

@andi,

so nachdem es bei meinem stero so wunderbar funktioniert hat, habe ich das auch gleich mal an meiner freu ihrem stereo probiert. Hier hat es leider nicht funktioniert, ist zwar keine "the one" sondern nur ne "r1" aber das Prinzip sollte doch das gleich sein!
Was mich allerdings irritiert beim betätigen der Bremse höre ich irgendwie ein pumpendes geräusch, also ob Luft gezogen wird.

@zeKai,
ja das stimmt schon, aber der örtliche Cube-Händler ist gelinde gesagt ein Ar...., der ist schon sowas von unfreundlich wenn man ein Rad, das man bei ihm gekauft hat hinbringt, da bring ich sicherlich keines hin das nicht bei ihm gekauft wurde!

Und ehrlich gesagt macht mir ein wenig schrauben, wenn man auch noch was lernen kann, viel spaß, und zwei linke Hände habe ich auch nicht!

btw. was mich heute am meisten ankotzt, ist das ich bei dem geilen Wetter nicht raus kann, dem Heuschnupfen sei dank!

web


----------



## basti1985 (20. März 2011)

nach rumprobieren bin ich immer noch nicht wirklich zum ergebnis gekommen 
daher die Frage; was für Vorbaulängen fahrt ihr ?


----------



## Vincy (20. März 2011)

basti1985 schrieb:


> nach rumprobieren bin ich immer noch nicht wirklich zum ergebnis gekommen
> daher die Frage; was für Vorbaulängen fahrt ihr ?


 

Meier 100mm
Schmidt 90mm
Müller 75mm
Meyer 105mm
Mayer 80mm
Schröder 100mm
Bassman 95mm

Na, hilft dir das jetzt weiter? 
Wohl kaum! Also, selber ausprobieren.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. März 2011)

webhood schrieb:


> @andi,
> 
> so nachdem es bei meinem stero so wunderbar funktioniert hat, habe ich das auch gleich mal an meiner freu ihrem stereo probiert. Hier hat es leider nicht funktioniert, ist zwar keine "the one" sondern nur ne "r1" aber das Prinzip sollte doch das gleich sein!
> Was mich allerdings irritiert beim betätigen der Bremse höre ich irgendwie ein pumpendes geräusch, also ob Luft gezogen wird.



das geräusch ist normal bei deer R1. ist einer art "überdruckventil" auf der innenseite der klemmung, also zum lenkler hin.
Äh für dein problem: drück die kolben rein. dann im demontierten zustand ohne beläge dir bremse etwas ziehen. gehen sie dann wieder komplett rein oder nicht?


----------



## webhood (20. März 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> das geräusch ist normal bei deer R1. ist einer art "überdruckventil" auf der innenseite der klemmung, also zum lenkler hin.


Na denn is ja gut!


Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Äh für dein problem: drück die kolben rein. dann im demontierten zustand ohne beläge dir bremse etwas ziehen. gehen sie dann wieder komplett rein oder nicht?


Leider nein! Im Gegenteil, er pumpt sich immer weiter raus.

web


----------



## basti1985 (20. März 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Meier 100mm
> Schmidt 90mm
> Müller 75mm
> Meyer 105mm
> ...


 
hab ich 
60u90 ausprobiert 

tendiere nun zu 70 , mich interessiert nur mal was sonst so gefahren wird


----------



## dusi__ (20. März 2011)

65´er sixpack SAM vorbau. für mich perfekt


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. März 2011)

webhood schrieb:


> Na denn is ja gut!
> 
> Leider nein! Im Gegenteil, er pumpt sich immer weiter raus.
> 
> web



gut. (bzw. ungut) dann brauchst du jetzt brunnox oder falls du as hast die im bremssystem enthaltene (!) bremsflüssigkeit. brunnox dürft leichter sein. auf den kolben. dann rein drücken, bremsen (etwas), wieder zurückdrücken, etwas bremsen, zurückdrücken, etc. Nach n paar mal solltest du sehen, dass der kolben auch dahin geht wo er her kommt - "kolben gangbar machen" nennt sich der act 

@vorbau: 70. und jetzt?! ohne rahmengröße/(sattelstütze)/körpergröße/schrittlänge sagt das null aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webhood (20. März 2011)

Hi Andi,


Andi 3001 schrieb:


> gut. (bzw. ungut) dann brauchst du jetzt brunnox oder falls du as hast die im bremssystem enthaltene (!) bremsflüssigkeit. brunnox dürft leichter sein. auf den kolben. dann rein drücken, bremsen (etwas), wieder zurückdrücken, etwas bremsen, zurückdrücken, etc. Nach n paar mal solltest du sehen, dass der kolben auch dahin geht wo er her kommt - "kolben gangbar machen" nennt sich der act



Nachdem ich beides nicht da habe, was empfiehlst Du mir?

Btw. besten Dank für deine Hilfe!

web


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. März 2011)

was hast du denn da an "schmiermittelartigen" substanzen? wd40 z.b. hält nicht lange, da zu schnell wieder weg...


----------



## webhood (20. März 2011)

@andi,

ausser wd40 und irgendwelche silikon-öle gerade nichts, somit nichts passendes da, deshalb frag ich ja!

web


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (20. März 2011)

Hey Schtiero, falls du´s noch brauchst:

der (originale) Rest von meinem roten 08 er Schaltauge ist aussen mit CUBE und innen mit 123 gestempelt, Vielleicht ist das die Cube Bestellnummer?

Ich hab nach dem gleichen Vorfall Schaltauge und Schaltwerk getauscht.
Schau dir auch das Laufrad an, bei mir war ne Speiche geknickt und wurde nachzentriert. Allerdings hatte ich nen paar 100 KM später nen Speichenbruch, keine Ahnung obs zusammen hängt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. März 2011)

hängt bestimmt zusammen 

@bremse: dann nimm halt vorerst sowass in der richtung. wenns das nächste mal hängt würd ich _allg. würd ich brunnox empfehlen!_ brunox dahab..


----------



## zeKai (20. März 2011)

70mm bei 5mm rise atlas 22" rahmen bei 196cm körpergröße.  Recht angenehm.

Uh Brunox!  Hab gehört das macht man auch auf die scheiben wenn die quitschen, man fährt zudem automatisch schneller!


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. März 2011)

man KANN damit auch zähne putzen, duschen und das auto waschen. - muss man aber nicht (genausowenig wie beläge oder scheiben damit in kontaktbringen!)


----------



## fatz (21. März 2011)

ach!  ihr seid doch nur weicheier! wenn das zeug als deo fuer gabeln taugt, taugt's auch fuer den biker


----------



## Gummischwain (21. März 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> an alle, die mir (und evtl. auch anderen) erzählen wolle ich würde es nicht merken, wenn mein dämpfer nicht mehr das macht, was er soll: danke, ich weiß wies sein soll und mach was dagegen wenns nicht so is. ich glaub ich kanns mitlerweile ganz gut einschätzen und ich merk auch immer was..



Brauchst das nicht an "alle" posten... ICH war es... punkt eins. Zweitens habe ich dir nichts "erzählt" und erst Recht nicht die Fähigkeit abgesprochen (es lebe der Konjunktiv!), deinen Dämpfer einzuschätzen... zudem machst du ja, wie du selber schreibst einen regelmäßigen Luftkammerservice. Machst du das nur aus Langeweile??!! Also scheint ein Service ja doch Sinn zu machen, oder?

Was ich damit sagen wollte, ist, dass nur weil es bei wenigen Personen anscheinend völlig ohne jeden Service läuft, dies nicht zwingend für jeden Dämpfer gelten muss. Aus meiner Sicht, sollte so ein kleiner Service regelmäßig gemacht werden. Der Unterschied ist, wie du wahrsl. schon selbst gemerkt hast, spürbar.

Wenn du oder andere sich angepisst fühlten, war dies keines Falls so beabsichtigt...
So, in diesem Sinne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (21. März 2011)

Morsche,

zuerst mal: aktueller Steuersatz 90mm, soll aber in absehbarer Zeit auf 70mm verkÃ¼rzt werden. 

Dann mal eine Frage an die werte Stereo-Gemeinde: 
welchen Steuersatz fahrt ihr? 

Original ist ja der FSA Orbit Z1.5R drin, also der Reduziersteursatz fÃ¼r 1,5" Rahmen mit 1 1/8" Gabel. 
Nachdem mein unteres Lager innerhalb kÃ¼rzester Zeit jetzt wieder festgerostet ist (ja, wurde gewartet; ja, war auch gut gefettet) bin ich am Ã¼berlegen ob ich mir nicht einen andere holen soll. 

Erste Wahl wÃ¤re wohl der WAN5 Shorty von Reset-Racing. 
Das wÃ¤re IMHO die ultimative EndlÃ¶sung allerdings mit 149,- â¬ auch exorbitant teuer 






Dann kÃ¤me auch der Hope StepDown noch in Frage.
Soll recht stabil und haltbar sein und mit 70,- â¬ ist der auch noch bezahlbar. 




Der wÃ¼rde natÃ¼rlich auch sehr gut mit meinen anderen Hope Komponenten harmonieren  , leider gibts den nur in schwarz.

Zu guter letzt gibts ja auch noch den Ai-25 von Acros . 
Mit 95,- â¬ preislich im Mittelfeld und qualitativ sollen die auch ganz gut sein. Ist auch in rot erhÃ¤ltlich. 





Im Moment tendiere ich trotz des Preises zum WAN.5 Shorty  da wÃ¼rde ich mir den Steuersatz in rot und die obere Abdeckung dazu in schwarz bestellen was bei denen ja mÃ¶glich sein soll. 

Was meint ihr ? 

GruÃ
Marko


----------



## JDEM (21. März 2011)

Ich würde mir den hier http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=473 immer wieder holen. Ist günstig, super verarbeitet, Ersatzteile gibt es direkt zu kaufen und leicht auch noch.

Gruß Kuschi


----------



## Route66 (21. März 2011)

Hi,



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ich würde mir den hier http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=473 immer wieder holen. Ist günstig, super verarbeitet, Ersatzteile gibt es direkt zu kaufen und leicht auch noch.
> 
> Gruß Kuschi


danke für den Tip, sieht nicht schlecht aus und der Preis ist auch gut. 





Von "leicht" bin ich inzwischen aber wieder weg da zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen. 
Das Zeug muss halten so dass ich erst gar keine Ersatzteile mehr brauche. 

Werde mir den trotzdem noch mal genauer ansehen. 

Gruß
M


----------



## wildkater (21. März 2011)

Spazierenfahrer schrieb:


> Hey Schtiero, falls du´s noch brauchst:
> 
> der (originale) Rest von meinem roten 08 er Schaltauge ist aussen mit CUBE und innen mit 123 gestempelt, Vielleicht ist das die Cube Bestellnummer?
> 
> ...


--> schaltauge.de


----------



## jan84 (22. März 2011)

@ Steuersatz: Was spricht gegen den Superspin? Bin den im Stereo gefahren und fahre ihn auch jetzt im Fritzz, keine Probleme...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Route66 (22. März 2011)

Hi Jan,



jan84 schrieb:


> @ Steuersatz: Was spricht gegen den Superspin? Bin den im Stereo gefahren und fahre ihn auch jetzt im Fritzz, keine Probleme...



ja, an den Syntace Superspin hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht. 





Der sollte von der (Fertigungs-)QualitÃ¤t wohl auch gut sein. Wenn ich aber das Bild so anschaue liegen da die Lager auch ohne weitere Dichtung drin  .
Dann hab ich halt spÃ¤testens nach dem 2. Winter wieder das Problem mit dem verrosteten Lager. 
Gibts leider auch nur in schwarz aber preislich mit 69,- â¬ absolut im Rahmen.

Mal schauen, jetzt fahr ich erst mal meinen FSA mit dem getauschten Lager noch ein paar Monate. So lange halt ich mal die Augen offen und schau was ich noch an Infos bekomme.

GruÃ
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (22. März 2011)

du schreibst immer das dir die dinger wegrosten.

wo steht denn dein bike ?  und evtl nächstes mal n wenig fett draufschmieren?!


----------



## navpp (22. März 2011)

Route66 schrieb:


> Von "leicht" bin ich inzwischen aber wieder weg da zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen.
> Das Zeug muss halten so dass ich erst gar keine Ersatzteile mehr brauche.



Bin auch dazu übergegangen stabilere, schwerere Teile zu verwenden. Sind in der Anschaffung meist billiger und in den "Betriebskosten" sowieo. Solange ich eine Rahmentasche mit Werkzeug, Schlauch, Pumpe und co mitführe komme ich sowieso nicht auf ein wettbewerbsfähiges Gewicht und Wettbewerbe fahre ich zum Glück nicht.


----------



## JDEM (22. März 2011)

@route66:

Wenn dir leicht nicht zusagt, dann wirst du mit dem Superspin erst recht nicht glücklich werden, das ist der leichteste Reducer Steuersatz und nicht gerade aufwendig gedichtet. Manche sind glücklich damit, andere haben hingegen auch massive Probleme mit den Lagern.
Der Sixpack macht mMn schon nen aufwendigeren Eindruck.


----------



## Route66 (22. März 2011)

wenn es nicht gefahren wird steht das Bike im trockenen Keller. 
Da ich aber auch den Winter durch bike bekommt das Teil halt regelmässig Salzduschen. 
Fett ist übrigens dran wie ich oben schon geschrieben hatte.  
Hab auch jetzt beim Einbau des Ersatzlagers nicht mit seewasserfestem Lagerfett gespart. 

Von daher bin ich an einem gut gedichteten Steuersatz interessiert. 
Der originale FSA bietet da leider nicht viel, zumindest zwischen Gabelkonus und unterem Lager. 
Hab jetzt aber gesehen, dass es bei B-C das Lager für den FSA auch in Edelstahl gibt. Vielleicht wäre das auch eine Alternative wobei die in der Regel wieder eine geringe Tragzahl haben  . 

Marko


----------



## jan84 (22. März 2011)

Also ich fahre bei jedem Wetter (übers Jahr ca. 10 Stunden/Woche) und Wasche mit Hochdruckreiniger. Bei der Wartung (2-3 mal im Jahr) kommt viel Fett in den STeuersatz. Nach 14 Monaten (11 mit Durolux, 3 mit Lyrik) sieht der Superspin wie neu aus und läuft auch so. 
Ehrlich gesagt kann ich in einigen Bereichen den Trend "zum schweren" hin der im Moment aufkommt/aufgekommen ist nicht nachvollziehen. Bei so Dingen wie Reifen ok, absolut notwendig, aber gerade bei Dingen wie (integrierten) Steuersätzen, Laufrädern, Bremsen etc. kann ichs nicht nachvollziehen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Route66 (22. März 2011)

Jan,



jan84 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre bei jedem Wetter (übers Jahr ca. 10 Stunden/Woche) und Wasche mit Hochdruckreiniger. Bei der Wartung (2-3 mal im Jahr) kommt viel Fett in den STeuersatz. Nach 14 Monaten (11 mit Durolux, 3 mit Lyrik) sieht der Superspin wie neu aus und läuft auch so.
> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich in einigen Bereichen den Trend "zum schweren" hin der im Moment aufkommt/aufgekommen ist nicht nachvollziehen. Bei so Dingen wie Reifen ok, absolut notwendig, aber gerade bei Dingen wie (integrierten) Steuersätzen, Laufrädern, Bremsen etc. kann ichs nicht nachvollziehen.



ich komme auch so auf 6 - 10 Std./Woche und eine große Wartung mache ich normalerweise 1 mal im Jahr. Da zerlege ich das Bike nahezu komplett und reinige und fette alles. Der FSA ist da jetzt den 2. Winter gelaufen. 

Generell baue ich ja auch nicht nur die schwersten Teile ans Rad aber bei einigen Teilen kommt bei mir inzwischen Funktion und (Dauer-)Haltbarkeit ganz klar vor Gewichtsersparnis. Und da gehört IMHO der Steuersatz und die Bremse ganz klar dazu. 
Zwischen Superspin (99gr.) und WAN.5 Shorty (164gr.) liegen auch nur 65 Gramm, das wäre es mir allemal wert. 
Bremse fahre ich z. B. eine alte Hope M4 -> anschrauben, alle paar Wochen mal kurz nach den Belägen schauen und sonst vergessen  
Dagegen komme ich beim Sattel super mit meinem SLR XP zurecht. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. März 2011)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Superspinn ist schon super ,und kannst die Lager in 10min Fetten da du sie mit den Fingern rausnehmen kannst.Hab ihn jetzt das 3 Jahr drin und er ist immer noch Top.Außerdem baut er schön flach.Gruss


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (22. März 2011)

Mein Acros ist trotz "schmutzigem" Betrieb und noch ohne  Wartung im im zweiten Jahr völlig problemfrei und passt farblich Prima zum mattschwarz/ roten Thema.


----------



## Sgt.Green (22. März 2011)

Ich hab die Edelstahllager in meinen beiden FSA, ab dann einfach keine Sorgen mehr drum machen! 

Mfg


----------



## jan84 (22. März 2011)

Route66 schrieb:


> Jan,
> [...]
> Generell baue ich ja auch nicht nur die schwersten Teile ans Rad aber bei einigen Teilen kommt bei mir inzwischen Funktion und (Dauer-)Haltbarkeit ganz klar vor Gewichtsersparnis. Und da gehört IMHO der Steuersatz und die Bremse ganz klar dazu.
> Zwischen Superspin (99gr.) und WAN.5 Shorty (164gr.) liegen auch nur 65 Gramm, das wäre es mir allemal wert.
> ...



Ok, wir scheinen da die selbe Taktik, nur andere Ansichten/Erfahrungen zu/mit gewissen Teilen zu haben. Wie gesagt, der Superspin ist bei mir unauffällig. Gerade bei den integrierten Steuersätzen (lager liegt im Steuerrohr) ist idR bei den Schalen auch einfach nicht viel Masse notwendig, sprich man hat eigentlich keinen Gewinn durch das Mehrgewicht.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (22. März 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich in einigen Bereichen den Trend "zum schweren" hin der im Moment aufkommt/aufgekommen ist nicht nachvollziehen. Bei so Dingen wie Reifen ok, absolut notwendig, aber gerade bei Dingen wie (integrierten) Steuersätzen, Laufrädern, Bremsen etc. kann ichs nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Kann ich ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen. Leichtere Produkte sind ja meist auch hochwertiger und intelligenter konstruiert (naja, nict immer). 
Mir macht nen leichtes Rad deutlich mehr Spaß, ist einfach dynamischer. Solange man die Teile richtig dimensioniert auswählt, halten die meist auch.


----------



## wickedstyle (24. März 2011)

Hat einer von Euch einen Flaschenhalter in einem 2010 Stereo, vorzugsweise 16"? 
Wäre super wenn es dazu ein Bild geben würde!


----------



## mitm_radl_do (24. März 2011)

@wickedstyle: ist n 2010er, 
                    kein 16er sondern n 18er, mitm Flaschenhalter gehts grad noch so...







und das ist der Flaschenhalter ELITE PATAO


----------



## Rotti84 (24. März 2011)

Servus,

ich verkaufe mein stereo 2010 in 18" falls jemand Interesse hat hier die Details
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cube-stereo-the-one-2010/23095303

gruß


----------



## wickedstyle (24. März 2011)

mitm_radl_do schrieb:


> @wickedstyle: *mitm Flaschenhalter gehts grad noch so...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast erkannt warum ich frage 
Ist verdammt knapp. Ich hab ein 16" und hab mir schon gedacht, dass es eng werden könnte.


----------



## mitm_radl_do (24. März 2011)

Ja klar...
Kauf dir ne Trinkblase. Erstens ists leichter zu trinken, zweitens hast du kein Gefummle im Rahmendreieck.
Für n AlpenX war mit die Trinkblase aber zu schwer bzw. zu wenig Platz im Koffer 






Hier das 18er vor ner Tremalzo-Runde, mit Trinkblase...


----------



## fatz (24. März 2011)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> Du hast erkannt warum ich frage
> Ist verdammt knapp. Ich hab ein 16" und hab mir schon gedacht, dass es eng werden könnte.



geht scho. sogar 1l beim 16". siehe meine fotos.


----------



## rODAHn (24. März 2011)

Tremalzo? Trinkblase? Stereo?

Bin dabei!


----------



## dandy74 (27. März 2011)

Wollt jetzt auch mal meinen Senf zum Thema Dämpferschutz dazugeben.
Auf dem Foto ist der Schutz glaub ich gut zu sehen. Ist von Lizard Skins und wird mit Klett befestigt. Das Teil hebt astrein und ist zum Putzen leicht wegzumachen.


PS.: Hab hier noch einen Syntace Lenker 640mm+Syntace Vorbau 105mm liegen.
       Schaut in die Bikemarkt Anzeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (27. März 2011)

dandy74 schrieb:


> Wollt jetzt auch mal meinen Senf zum Thema Dämpferschutz dazugeben.
> Auf dem Foto ist der Schutz glaub ich gut zu sehen. Ist von Lizard Skins und wird mit Klett befestigt. Das Teil hebt astrein und ist zum Putzen leicht wegzumachen.


dafuer liegt's unten an und schmirgelt schoen.


----------



## dandy74 (27. März 2011)

Das Teil ist aus Neopren. Das liegt nicht an und schmirgelt nicht.


----------



## Bruchpilotin (28. März 2011)

Ich hab meins jetzt auch endlich 
16" und hab mich aber auch für Trinkrucksack entschieden


----------



## Gummischwain (28. März 2011)

dandy74 schrieb:


> Das Teil ist aus Neopren. Das liegt nicht an und schmirgelt nicht.



Das schmiergelt mit Sicherheit, da hat fatz schon recht. Es sei denn du reinigst das Dingen nach jeder Fahrt. Da wäre ich zu faul für. Auch wenn's so nicht anliegt... beim einfedern drückt es das Dingen zusammen wie eine Manschette und dann kommt's auch innen an das Standrohr.
Mit den Neopren-Dingern haben schon einige hier im Nachhinein schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich würde mir da entweder die Schlauchlösung von fatz oder ein board dran basteln. So ein Steinschlagschutz für das Standrohr des Dämpfers ist mE generell sinnvoll, auch wenn Andy das anders sehen wird. ;-)


----------



## buttzl (28. März 2011)

Moin, 
nur ne kurze Zwischenfrage, habe noch Racing Ralph 2,25 rumliegen, passen die auf bzw. zum DT Swiss XPW1600? (ist für nen CC-event)
Gruss


----------



## Gummischwain (28. März 2011)

buttzl schrieb:


> Moin,
> nur ne kurze Zwischenfrage, habe noch Racing Ralph 2,25 rumliegen, passen die auf bzw. zum DT Swiss XPW1600? (ist für nen CC-event)
> Gruss



Des passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (28. März 2011)

Hi buttzl,

ich hab die FA 2.4 auf dem XPW 1600 drauf und wüsste nicht warum der RR 2.25 nicht passen sollte.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Strampelaffe (28. März 2011)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Es wurde ein paar Beiträge bereits von einem anderen User angesprochen, wobei es um das Problem eines nicht vollständig zurück gehenden Kolbens einer Fornula Bremse ging. 
An meiner Formula TheOne geht der innere Kolben der Hinterradbremse ebenfalls nicht ganz zurück, was zu einem fürchterlich nervenden Pfeifen bei langsamer Fahrt führt. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen bereits versucht, den Kolben gängiger zu machen, aber scheinbar mit nur mäßigem Erfolg.

Wenn ich es nun wieder versuche, wüsste ich gerne, wie weit ich den Kolben denn eigentlich heraus pumpen kann, ohne dass er mir komplett heraus fällt. Kann mir einer einen Anhaltspunkt nennen? Ich wäre für einen Hinweis dankbar, damit ich den Kolben so weit wie möglich sauber und wieder gängig machen kann.

Im Voraus schon mal vielen Dank für eure Tipps.

Grüße,
Joachim


----------



## derAndre (28. März 2011)

Kann mir jemand die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen aus Alu sagen die beim Stereo 2009 verwendet werden? Zum Vergleich: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ferbuchsen-aus-Alu-fuer-ein-Daempferauge.html

Ich habe das letzte Dämpferauge/Gleitlager innerhalb von vier Monaten verschlissen und nehme an, dass die Dämpferbuchsen ebenfalls ein wenig gelitten haben. Daher möchte ich beides austauschen, in der Hoffnung das das nächste Dämpferauge wieder etwas länger hält. Das erst hat ja auch 15 Monate geschafft.

Vielen Dank
der André


----------



## JDEM (28. März 2011)

Bevor du dir wieder die schlechten Fox Buchsen antust, würde ich mal hier reinschauen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=458719&highlight=buchsen

Überleg momentan mir auch bei Wingover nen Set zu kaufen, mit ca. 25 wäre das deutlich günstiger als die Original Fox.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Unze77 (28. März 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Das schmiergelt mit Sicherheit, da hat fatz schon recht. Es sei denn du reinigst das Dingen nach jeder Fahrt. Da wäre ich zu faul für. Auch wenn's so nicht anliegt... beim einfedern drückt es das Dingen zusammen wie eine Manschette und dann kommt's auch innen an das Standrohr.
> Mit den Neopren-Dingern haben schon einige hier im Nachhinein schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Ich würde mir da entweder die Schlauchlösung von fatz oder ein board dran basteln. So ein Steinschlagschutz für das Standrohr des Dämpfers ist mE generell sinnvoll, auch wenn Andy das anders sehen wird. ;-)



Ich hab den selben Schutz jetzt 1 Jahr bei meinem Winterbike gefahren - ohne reinigen....
Und damit bin ich jeden Tag zur Arbeit gefahren und zwar bei fast jedem Wetter. Ich hab das ganze Bike nicht einmal über den Winter gereinigt. Und der Dämpfer sieht aus wie neu. Glaubt nicht immer alles was irgendjemand mal gehört hat, was sich irgendjemand vorstellen kann oder was er glaub.
Wenn dann schon selbst ausprobieren...


----------



## Vincy (28. März 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen aus Alu sagen die beim Stereo 2009 verwendet werden? Zum Vergleich: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ferbuchsen-aus-Alu-fuer-ein-Daempferauge.html


 
Einbaubreite:
Oben 55mm
Unten 19mm
8mm Bohrung

Die oberen Buchsen verschleißen eigentlich nicht, da die nicht in die Lagerbuchse hineinführen. Die liegen nur seitlich an und sind mit Dichtringe.
Die Innenhülse ist da außen d12,7mm, innen d8mm.


----------



## derAndre (28. März 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Einbaubreite:
> Oben 55mm
> Unten 19mm
> 8mm Bohrung


Vielen Dank, dann hab ich ja richtig gemessen. Haben die unteren Buchsen bei Euch auch ein wenig ca. 0,5 - 1 mm Spiel nach rechts und links wenn sie im Dämpfer stecken und zusammengedrückt werden?

Danke Kuschi, ich hab Wingover mal angeschrieben. Die 19 mm sind natürlich nicht im Angebot bei Hibike  Ansonsten ist ja noch bis übermorgen versandkostenfrei...


----------



## Vincy (29. März 2011)

Zusammengesteckt müßen die da axial geringfügig Spiel zum Dämpferauge hin haben, da die den Dämpfer nicht einklemmen dürfen. 
Der Dämpfer muß sich ja da noch bewegen können (radial). Die Klemmung wirkt nur auf die Buchsen.

Ich werde mir da demnächst Nadellager einbauen.
Das Problem ist da nur, dass es Zollgrößen braucht und das da derzeit keine geeignete Spacer und Innenhülse anbietet. 
http://www.enduroforkseals.com/id275.html


----------



## buttzl (29. März 2011)

Danke @Racing Ralph-Antworten


----------



## gimB (29. März 2011)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema Buchsen sind: Habe meinen Dämpfer gerade mit neuen DU-Bushings vom Service wiederbekommen. Problem: Ich bekomme oben die Achse nicht mehr durch das Dämpferauge. Die Achse hat knapp 12,68 mm Durchmesser, der Innendurchmesser der Gleitbuchse liegt fast ein Zehntel drunter!? Mit sehr viel Kraft bekomme ich sie rein, aber dann lässt sich der Dämpfer nicht mehr auf der Achse drehen. Ist das normal? Einfach festschrauben und einlaufen lassen? Die alte Gleitbuchse lief jedefalls problemlos (gut, die war auch nicht mehr die neuste .
Unten bin ich mitterweile auf die Lösung von Wingover umgestiegen, aber oben würde ich gerne noch die Originale Achse fahren, da ich noch ein paar Original-Gleitbuchsen übrig habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (29. März 2011)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Ich hab den selben Schutz jetzt 1 Jahr bei meinem Winterbike gefahren - ohne reinigen....
> Und damit bin ich jeden Tag zur Arbeit gefahren und zwar bei fast jedem Wetter. Ich hab das ganze Bike nicht einmal über den Winter gereinigt. Und der Dämpfer sieht aus wie neu. Glaubt nicht immer alles was irgendjemand mal gehört hat, was sich irgendjemand vorstellen kann oder was er glaub.
> Wenn dann schon selbst ausprobieren...



Woher nimmst du die Gewissheit, dass ich es nicht bereits probiert habe?! 
Macht doch den Socken drüber... ich würd's halt lassen.


----------



## icube (29. März 2011)

weiß zufällig jemand was man für einen 1 jahr alten dt swiss pw 1600 lrs noch verlangen kann? 
gruß icube


----------



## Gummischwain (29. März 2011)

icube schrieb:


> weiß zufällig jemand was man für einen 1 jahr alten dt swiss pw 1600 lrs noch verlangen kann?
> gruß icube



Hmmm, schwierig.

*klug*******r Modus AN*
Das was die Leute dafür bereit sind zu zahlen!
*klug*******r Modus AUS*

Setz' den LRS doch einfach in die Bucht rein...
Denke mal, so 150 Euronen müssten drin sein - wenn er in einem einwandfreien Zustand ist ohne Mängel oder Defekte.

Ich habe meinen XPW1600 für 204 Euro verkauft, allerdings war der nur wenige Monate alt.


----------



## Unze77 (29. März 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du die Gewissheit, dass ich es nicht bereits probiert habe?!
> Macht doch den Socken drüber... ich würd's halt lassen.



Weil Du schreibst 


> Mit den Neopren-Dingern haben schon einige hier im Nachhinein schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


...und nicht du hättest damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (29. März 2011)

Ich sag mal Aufwiedersehn der Stereo Gemeinde ,war eine schöne interresante Zeit hier im Forum.
Wechsel ins 301 Mk8 Lager.
Ab dem 9.04.2011 steht mein Stereo 20 Zoll ,Schwarz ,Ramenkit zum Verkauf.
Stereo Rahmen mit Fox RP23 Dämpfer ,Steuersatz Syntace Superspinn ,Sattelstütze , XT-Tretlager ,XT E-type Umwerfer.Normale Gebrauchsspuren die halt bei dem Sport entstehen.Bei Intresse PN.Hier mal ein Foto vom Komplettaufbau.



Gruss und habt weiter Spass mit euren Würfeln.


----------



## Gummischwain (30. März 2011)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Weil Du schreibst
> 
> ...und nicht du hättest damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.



Okay, okay... 

--->> ICH <<--- habe damit schechte Erfahrungen gemacht, da sich feiner Staub und vorallem Kondensat am Dämpfer bilden. Kommt vielleicht auch drauf an, wie und wo man fährt.
Jeder soll mit seinem Dämpfer tun und lassen was er will.

Ein Steinschlagschutz ist aber in jedem Fall sinnvoll und das erfüllt die Socke ja auch.


----------



## rODAHn (30. März 2011)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Aufwiedersehn der Stereo Gemeinde ,war eine schöne interresante Zeit hier im Forum.
> Wechsel ins 301 Mk8 Lager.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mars21 (31. März 2011)

hallo leute,

ich bin momentan über nem Selbstaufbau von nem Cube Stereo und hätte da mal 2 kurze Fragen...

1) Sattelstütze brauch ich ja schonmal eine 34,9 aber welche Länge? Reichen 400mm oder solltens 480mm sein? 
Und gibs eigentlich auch noch andere mit 34,9 als die von Syntace?

2) Umwerfer: brauch ich da nen E-Type? oder wo mach ich den denn sonst fest mit ner Klemme fest? Unterhalb vom Dämpfer?

Vielen Dank schon einmal und Grüße

Basti


----------



## dusi__ (31. März 2011)

zu 1 : kommt drauf an wie groß du bist und welche sitzposition du am liebsten magst. mir persönlich (RH 20" , 89cm schrittlänge) reicht eine 400´er.

zu 2 : der umwerfer wird hinter den kettenblättern mit 2 (  ) schrauben befestigt.

wenn du noch eine P6 stütze brauchst hätte ich noch eine im angebot, ist zwar etwas "ausgebleicht" aber die funktion is top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (31. März 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> zu 1 : kommt drauf an wie groß du bist und welche sitzposition du am liebsten magst. mir persönlich (RH 20" , 89cm schrittlänge) reicht eine 400´er.
> 
> zu 2 : der umwerfer wird hinter den kettenblättern mit 2 (  ) schrauben befestigt.
> 
> wenn du noch eine P6 stütze brauchst hätte ich noch eine im angebot, ist zwar etwas "ausgebleicht" aber die funktion is top.



zu 1: bei mir ebenfalls

zu 2: Wenn's wirklich ein E-type ist?! Sicher? Von welchem Baujahr (Rahmen) reden wir denn? Beim Stereo von 2010 und auch 2011 wird der Umwerfer mit einer "normalen" Schelle an der 3D-Box des Rahmens befestigt. --> top swing
Das ist der Stummel unten, an dem der Dämpfer befestigt ist....


----------



## fatz (31. März 2011)

@mars:
zu1:  es gibt soweit ich weiss noch eine stuetze von scott mit dem durchmesser.
zu2: bei den alten rahmen brauchst definitiv einen e-type umwerfer. bei den neuen weiss ich's
nicht genau, ich mein nicht.


----------



## mi2 (31. März 2011)

at mars. von kcnc, Ritchey und aerozine gibt es auch sattelstützen in 34,9


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2011)

Bis einschließlich baujahr 08 E-type, ab 09 normaler Topswing Umwerfer.
Sattelstützen die genannten, und mein pers- favourite neben scott und syntace: SASO..


----------



## mars21 (31. März 2011)

danke für die antworten!

der rahmen ist das 2010 modell, folglich also dann top-swing

die carbon sattelstützen von saso klingen interessant, leider sind sie auch etwas teuer. und momentan gibts die anscheinend auch nur noch in 350mm länge, aber das dürfte ja auch noch reichen oder?

rahmen kommt leider erst nächsten 1-2 wochen, sonst würd ichs mal ausmessen...vll wart ich mit dem kauf einfach noch bis er da ist.

was für erfahrungen habt ihr mit den gabeln gemacht die im stereo verbaut sind? im 2010er sind ja noch die fox 32 talas verbaut, im aktuellen "nur" noch die rock shox revelation.
wie sinnvoll ist das mit dem absenken der revelation mittels u-turn? kann mir das schwer vorstellen, dass ich da jedesmal an der gabel dran rum dreh...


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2011)

wenn dus dir sowieso selbst zurrecht bastelst, dann nimm eine absenkbare (! - dringend notwendig, sofern du auch mal bissl senkrechter hochfahren willst) 160ger gabel - taugt dir im stereo besser als alles andere. Bsp. RS Lyrik, Fox 36 Talas, usw. 
Mit der stütze würd ich in jedemfall warten - hilft ja nix dann ne 350ger zu haben und am ende nicht weit genug ausziehen zu können! ich brauch die 450er gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (31. März 2011)

mars21 schrieb:


> die carbon sattelstützen von saso klingen interessant, leider sind sie auch etwas teuer.


carbon ist eh kagge. 2 mal dreckig reingeschoben und das ding ist verkratzt, dass du's 
nimmer wiedererkennst. m.e. an eine bike wie dem stereo voellig sinnfrei. in mein neues
liteville 301 kommt eine alu-p6. 


> wie sinnvoll ist das mit dem absenken der revelation mittels u-turn? kann mir das schwer vorstellen, dass ich da jedesmal an der gabel dran rum dreh...


kommt drauf an wo du faehrst. fuer lange anstiege ist absenken sehr angenehm und
wenn du auf einer tour nur 1 oder 2 anstiege hast (ich liebe die alpen ) dann ist das u-turn
gekurbel auch kein problem. da pack ich eh erstmal helm und kniepolsterl aus. wenn du
im mittelgebirge faehrst koennt's nerven.


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> carbon ist eh kagge. 2 mal dreckig reingeschoben und das ding ist verkratzt, dass du's
> nimmer wiedererkennst. m.e. an eine bike wie dem stereo voellig sinnfrei. in mein neues
> liteville 301 kommt eine alu-p6.



stimmt, is aber relativ wurscht - mir zumindest. (oke sie war verbaut - sonst hätt ich auch zur alu gegriffen) aber die saso ist auch von der klemmung her super gemacht!
ah wo wir gerade bei sattelstütze sind: meine gibts den geist auf.. hab nen senkrechten riss entdeckt, ca. 10 cm.. is ja noch ein alukern drin, dass is der grund warum ich kein schiss hab und damit noch fahre..aber wahrscheins nicht mehr lang. und mein sattel is auch gebrochen - hälts aber auch noch  ich sitz mit dem noch dazu kommenden kettenstrebenschutz, der mit isolierband und kabelbindern geflickt ist momentan grad wieder aufm knackenden ghetto-mobil 
ah und fatz: evtl. kommt mir jetzt doch ne vario stütze dran...gravity dropper (rein mechanisch und mir insofern seeeeehr recht!) oder RS. alternativ alu p6 oder saso - weiß aber noch net.


----------



## fatz (31. März 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ah wo wir gerade bei sattelstütze sind: meine gibts den geist auf.. hab nen senkrechten riss entdeckt, ca. 10 cm.. is ja noch ein alukern drin, dass is der grund warum ich kein schiss hab und damit noch fahre.


syntace anrufen, rechnung kopieren und einschicken. du hast 10jahre garantie bei 
denen. hab auch schon die 2. dauert nur gut eine woche.


----------



## mars21 (31. März 2011)

was haltet ihr eigentlich von diesen scandium sattelstützen? sind ja ziemlich leicht, aber auch stabil? hab da so meine bedenken...


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> syntace anrufen, rechnung kopieren und einschicken. du hast 10jahre garantie bei
> denen. hab auch schon die 2. dauert nur gut eine woche.



oh?! das klingt aber mal ziemlich gut! werd mich informieren - war mir gar ned so bewusst. aber typisch syntace eben! top!
merci für die info 

@sastü: mach keine unnötigen experimente. ob dein stereo bei 13 oder 13,5 kg rauskommt ist, soferns nicht die laufräde betrifft ziemlich wurscht! ich hab so stützen nur an cc bikes gesehen/verbaut, keine ahnung erhlichgesagt wie sich die machen.. bei am/en sollte man sich halt auch überlegen, dass man des öfteren absenken will/muss!


----------



## derAndre (1. April 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bevor du dir wieder die schlechten Fox Buchsen antust, wÃ¼rde ich mal hier reinschauen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=458719&highlight=buchsen
> 
> Ãberleg momentan mir auch bei Wingover nen Set zu kaufen, mit ca. 25â¬ wÃ¤re das deutlich gÃ¼nstiger als die Original Fox.
> ...



Hallo Jan,
und der Rest,

ich hab mir die Buchsen und das Lager von wingover bestellt! Sehr freundlicher und schneller Service! Oben drauf gab es noch 5ml Spezialfett inner kleinen Spritze, ne Montageanleitung und Werkzeug kannste fÃ¼r kleines Geld auch von ihm bekommen. Sehr professionell! Macht alles einen sehr guten Eindruck. Die Buchsen wirken wesentlich hochwertiger als die Orginale. Sitzt zwar alles ein bisschen tighter aber arbeitet einwandfrei. Im Sommer ist der VerschleiÃ ja eh nicht so hoch, ich werde also vermutlich erst im SpÃ¤therbst einen Erfahrungsbericht abliefern.

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r den Tipp.

Bis dann
der AndrÃ©


----------



## Mr.Worf (1. April 2011)

Hi Leutz...
Hab ne Frage. Ist es zu empfehlen den Hinterbau aus Wartungsgründen einfach mal zu zerlegen, reinigen, überprüfen, fetten usw. blablabla... 
Oder besser Finger weg, und einfach lassen bis.... ???
Bike hat ca. 3400km runter, 2010 Modell.
Vorbesitzer hats im Nov. 09 gekauft.

Danke

Kappla
         Worf


----------



## xerto (1. April 2011)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> Hi Leutz...
> Hab ne Frage. Ist es zu empfehlen den Hinterbau aus Wartungsgründen einfach mal zu zerlegen, reinigen, überprüfen, fetten usw. blablabla...
> Oder besser Finger weg, und einfach lassen bis.... ???



Never change a running system! 

Die alte Microsoftweisheit gilt meiner Meinung nach auch am Stereo.

Anders könnte es sein, wenn Du große Touren in menschen(Fahradhändler)leere Gegenden unternehmen willst.

Aber da gibt es nicht mehr so viele..

Quietschen und knacken tut es noch früh genug.


----------



## Mr.Worf (1. April 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Never change a running system!
> 
> Die alte Microsoftweisheit gilt meiner Meinung nach auch am Stereo.



Joo, na dann....
Habe mir so etwas schon gedacht! 
Bis jetzt funzt es wie ne Eins, gebe den Gelenken auch immer ne bissel Öl.
Ist das richtig! Oder besser nicht?


----------



## JDEM (1. April 2011)

Lieber nicht, das zieht mehr Dreck an als es hilft. Die Lager sind ja abgedichtet und wenn die hinüber sind würde ich sie einfach wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pokerjoe (2. April 2011)

Hallo,
könnte zu nem Ausstellungsstück Stereo kommen,
2009 aufgebaut, nur einmal im Hof gefahren, Kunde wollte es dann doch nicht.
Talas RLC
RP23
XT und Sram x09 komponenten

Preis 2800,- könnt ich für 1500,- abstauben

Ja oder nein?!

taugen tut's mir,
oder soll ich doch ein neues Canyon nehmen, wg Garantie und so...


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. April 2011)

äh ausstellungsstück weils einmal durch den hof gefahren wurde?! sorry, aber das ist im normalfall gang und gebe! wer kauft denn ein rad ohne auch mal andere räder gefahren zu sein.. also bei uns wurde so ziemlich jedes rad mal im hof/dorf gefahren! sehe ich auch kein problem! was soll schließlich passieren?!


----------



## mars21 (2. April 2011)

soo, der selbstaufbau schreitet voran, neue gabel ist jetzt auch bestellt. ist eine Rock Shox Revelation Race Air U-Turn 120-150mm geworden mit 20 mm steckachse.

so nun meine frage:
könnt ihr mir passende und einigermaßen günstige laufräder dazu empfehlen? hinten bräuchte ich ja ne X-12 steckachse mit 142mm und vorne wie gesagt die 20mm steckachse


----------



## zeKai (2. April 2011)

Ich sehe immer mehr Leute mit *Veltec - V-Two* Laufrädern rumfahren. Scheinen wohl recht gut fürs geld zu sein. 
(allerdings hab ich auch einen bekannten bei dem bereits 2x der Freilauf versagte, was laut Händler ein Problem der ersten Serie gewesen sein soll)

Selber fahr ich ztr flow mit hope naben. Würd ich auch jederzeit wieder kaufen. (auch wenn diese zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich die gekauft habe recht teuer waren, so ist das set recht leicht, sehr stabil dafür extrem laut! (kann man mit etwas mehr fett aber dämpfen wenn es einen verrückt machen sollte)


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. April 2011)

Nabentechnisch bin ich absoluter fan meiner DT 440 FR  kst leider ziemlich viel, weshalb die hope eigtl. ne ziemlich gute möglichkeit ist etwas günstiger wegzukommen..!


----------



## fatz (2. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Nabentechnisch bin ich absoluter fan meiner DT 440 FR


da haett ich  hier grad eine rumliegen mit riss. ist nur 3 jahre alt und vom sohn meiner 
freundin nur sehr wenig gefahren worden. k.a. wieso das ding aufgegeben hat. an seiner 
fahrweise liegt's definitif nicht.


----------



## JDEM (2. April 2011)

Gerissene Nabenkörper gab es bei Dt öfter mal vor ein paar Jahren, hatten wohl damals nen Fertigungsproblem.


----------



## Route66 (2. April 2011)

Hi,



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Gerissene Nabenkörper gab es bei Dt öfter mal vor ein paar Jahren, hatten wohl damals nen Fertigungsproblem.


das kann ich bestätigen.
Ein Kumpel aus den Biketreff hatte auch mal ein Riss in der DT als er am Treffpunkt ankam. 
War jetzt aber auch schon 3, 4 Jahre her und sollte bei den aktuellen Modellen nicht mehr vorkommen.


----------



## fatz (2. April 2011)

das hilft mir blos grad ned wirklich weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (2. April 2011)

ja, ab damit zu DT. 
Die Nabe wurde damals anstandslos getauscht. 
Ich denke, das lief damals über http://www.whizz-wheels.de/index.html .


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. April 2011)

stimmt..war aber nur eine produktion. ansonsten ist das ding echt top! freilauf, lager  - ohne witz ein traum. freilauf servicen : 2 minuten! (und ich habs noch nicht machen müssen nach über nem jahr dauereinsatz und lager aufen wie am ersten tag....meine mavics dagegen waren nach einem jahr schon ganz schön durch..)


----------



## Mr.Worf (3. April 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Lieber nicht, das zieht mehr Dreck an als es hilft. Die Lager sind ja abgedichtet und wenn die hinüber sind würde ich sie einfach wechseln.



Joo, dann danke für den Tip. Hoffe das der Lagerkrempel noch lange hält...

Die Dt Narbe hinten ist mir schon komplett auseinandergefallen, aber mit ner neuen Fettpackung läuft sie jetzt immer noch. Allerdings mit so nen unregelmässigen Ticken. Normal bei den Dingern?
Sind die Serienfelgen....

Kappla
         Worf


----------



## rODAHn (3. April 2011)

Mal wieder was ganz Anderes...

Hat schon jemand eine Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze an seinem Stereo?
..klappt das trotz des "flachen" Sitzwinkels?


----------



## JDEM (3. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> stimmt..war aber nur eine produktion. ansonsten ist das ding echt top! freilauf, lager  - ohne witz ein traum. freilauf servicen : 2 minuten! (und ich habs noch nicht machen müssen nach über nem jahr dauereinsatz und lager aufen wie am ersten tag....meine mavics dagegen waren nach einem jahr schon ganz schön durch..)



Mavic Laufräder bzw. Naben sind teilweise auch ein schlechter Vergleichsgegner, die bauen z.T. echt Mist, machen aber scheinbar gute OEM Preise (wie auch DT) und werden deshalb oft an Kompletträdern verbaut.

Reverb am Stereo sollte kein Problem sein, gibt auch nen Thread wo mehr darüber steht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. April 2011)

mh ich würds als durchschnittlich bezeichnen, zumindest was den crossmax angeht. ich mein im vergleich zu hope, sun ringle, veltec, easton (das sind zumindest die zu denen ich ein vergleich anstellen kann..) sind sie mal besser mal schlechter...also nicht besonders mies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. April 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Mal wieder was ganz Anderes...
> 
> Hat schon jemand eine Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze an seinem Stereo?
> ..klappt das trotz des "flachen" Sitzwinkels?


Klappt einwandfrei ,bin froh das ich den schritt gemacht habe.


----------



## rODAHn (3. April 2011)

Danke für die Fotos!
Welche Länge hast du genommen?
Hast du noch ein Gesamtbild mit Bike&Reverb? (Fahre auch ein 2008er)

Siehe:


----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. April 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Danke für die Fotos!
> Welche Länge hast du genommen?
> Hast du noch ein Gesamtbild mit Bike&Reverb? (Fahre auch ein 2008er)
> 
> Siehe:


Die orginale länge passt perfekt,1350 lang kannst du sogar noch kürzen.Hatte auch erst gedacht das die leitung nicht passt und wohlte mir die 1750 holen.Bekommt man aber erst wieder mitte mai komplett ausverkauft .Aber brauchte ich ja nicht.Bild hab ich leider nicht ,da heute meine letzte Tour auf dem Stereo war ,und es morgen auseinander gebaut wird zwecks umstieg neues Projekt.Gruss


----------



## tomsteg (3. April 2011)

mars21 schrieb:


> soo, der selbstaufbau schreitet voran, neue gabel ist jetzt auch bestellt. ist eine Rock Shox Revelation Race Air U-Turn 120-150mm geworden mit 20 mm steckachse.



Die Gabel kann ich nur empfehlen, fahre sie gerade neu eingebaut seit ein paar Ausritten. Bei kleinen Schlägen spricht sie sehr gut an und gleicht nahezu jede Unebenheit aus, bietet aber auch die nötige Dämpfung bei größeren Sprüngen. Die Absenkung (während der Fahrt) mal für eine steile Rampe ist einfach genial, da ich dadurch eine (komplett) neue Rahmen-Geometrie zu bekommen scheine. Mit der 20mm Steckachse ist sie imho steif genug, zumindest für Allmountain. 

Als LRS fahre ich Alexrims Felgen auf SRAM09 Naben - für mich reichts.


----------



## Route66 (3. April 2011)

Hi,



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Mavic Laufräder bzw. Naben sind teilweise auch ein schlechter Vergleichsgegner, die bauen z.T. echt Mist, machen aber scheinbar gute OEM Preise (wie auch DT) und werden deshalb oft an Kompletträdern verbaut.
> 
> Reverb am Stereo sollte kein Problem sein, gibt auch nen Thread wo mehr darüber steht.


die Laufräder von Mavic sind eigentlich nicht so schlecht.
Das Problem bei denen ist nur, dass innen der Freilauf aus einem Kunststoffring als Gleitlager besteht der auf dem Nabenkörper läuft und mit der Zeit frisst das Aluminium des Nabenkörpers und man kann die ganze Nabe nur noch wegwerfen weil der Freilauf dermassen wackelt. 
Dazu gabs schon ausführliche Diskussionen im Technikforum. 

Das ist zumindest bei den älteren Crossmäxen so, wie das bei den aktuellen Modellen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen! 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. April 2011)

Naja...das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. war etwas glück/pech dabei. gab auch/gibt auch durchaus crossmäxe die halten/hielten vom freilauf her..


----------



## JDEM (3. April 2011)

War ne bestimmte Serie u.a. Crossmax SX., aber immer noch besser als Sun Ringle Laufräder


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. April 2011)

Na das hatte auch zum beispiel mein Corssmax ST von 08. trotzdem war der freilauf auch nach ü 15000km noch vollkommen ok!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. April 2011)

Heute mal ne Einfach KeFü getestet. Funktioniert gut 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jan84 (11. April 2011)

Soviel Flachland / dicke Beine  dass einfach vorne ausreichend ist?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inigo Montoya (12. April 2011)

die kettenfuehrung ist eine raceface atlas freeride. damit sie ans stereo passt musste ich sie etwas mit der feile bearbeiten.


----------



## derAndre (12. April 2011)

Schöner und mal ein wenig alternativer Aufbau. Die Raceface-Lösung im Antrieb sieht mal richtig schmuck aus. Was ist das für ein montröser Vorbau und welchem Zweck dient er?


----------



## Gummischwain (12. April 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Schöner und mal ein wenig alternativer Aufbau. Die Raceface-Lösung im Antrieb sieht mal richtig schmuck aus. Was ist das für ein montröser Vorbau und welchem Zweck dient er?



Das ist ein System eigens von Syntace. Die Einheit kannste in der Höhe/im Winkel verändern.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. April 2011)

@jan84: Zumindest hier im Mittelgebirge kann man damit alles schnell hochdrücken.


----------



## Strampelaffe (12. April 2011)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Formula Bremsscheiben: Ich habe auf meinem Stereo eine Formula TheOne 2010 mit den entsprechenden Scheiben (Formula Art.-Nr. 50697-00)
Jetzt meine ich, irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass die 2010er Scheiben im Vergleich zu den Vorgängerscheiben (Art.-Nr. 50692-00, die mit dem Wellenprofil) etwas dünner seien und mehr zum Klingeln neigen. Leider kann ich diesen Hinweis nun nirgends mehr im Forum finden.
Kann das jemand von euch bestätigen ?


----------



## Gummischwain (13. April 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander!
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Formula Bremsscheiben: Ich habe auf meinem Stereo eine Formula TheOne 2010 mit den entsprechenden Scheiben (Formula Art.-Nr. 50697-00)
> Jetzt meine ich, irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass die 2010er Scheiben im Vergleich zu den Vorgängerscheiben (Art.-Nr. 50692-00, die mit dem Wellenprofil) etwas dünner seien und mehr zum Klingeln neigen. Leider kann ich diesen Hinweis nun nirgends mehr im Forum finden.
> Kann das jemand von euch bestätigen ?



Och nöööö.... bitte jetzt nicht wieder die Bremsscheibendiskussion.... 
Such mal bitte etwas genauer. Dazu gab's und gibt's zahlreiche Freds. 

Wenn du meine Meinung dazu wissen willst:
Ich hatte diese Bremse bereits verbaut und nach 500 km in die Bucht geworfen... mE zuviel Leichtbau.
Jetzt kommen wieder bestimmt einige und behaupten das kompl. Gegenteil.  

Letztlich ist es eine Kombi aus Scheibe, Rahmen-Geo und dem Reifenprofil /-druck. Da hilft nur testen...
Ich würde zumindest stabilere Scheiben verbauen. Alternativen werden in den Freds zu genüge genannt.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. April 2011)

du hast noch die gabel vergessen ... 
ich weiß ned.. mich stört bissl klimpern ned!


----------



## Gummischwain (13. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> du hast noch die gabel vergessen ...



Tschuldigung, mein Fehler....


----------



## Strampelaffe (13. April 2011)

> Och nöööö.... bitte jetzt nicht wieder die Bremsscheibendiskussion....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ääääh..... sorry, aber ich habe eine konkrete Frage gestellt. Eine konkrete Antwort wäre mein Ziel. Keineswegs will ich eine allgemeine Diskussion wieder aufwärmen, die tausend verschiedene Kriterien berücksichtigen muss und niemals zu einem einheitlichen Ergebnis führen wird.

Es geht lediglich um den Unterschied zwischen genau diesen beiden genannten Bremsscheiben, sofern es einen gibt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn diese konkrete Frage schon zu viel ist, dann entschuldige ich mich hierfür. Aber vielleicht kann sie ja auch jemand beantworten, der sich nicht gleich durch das Gesamtthema gelangweilt fühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (13. April 2011)

Bist Du Dir sicher dass Du es im Forum gelesen hast oder 'HIER?


----------



## Strampelaffe (13. April 2011)

Die Frage ist echt gut!  In der Tat geht es um die dort dargestellte Behauptung, deren Bestätigung ich noch suche.

Aber ich habe tatsächlich zuvor schon einmal im Forum gelesen, dass die 09er Scheibe etwas dicker sei. Ich meine, mich an 2,0mm anstelle von 1,8mm erinnern zu können. Aber da ich mit allen erdenklichen Suchbegriffen diese Aussage nicht mehr auffindig machen kann, bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich das in diesem Forum gelesen habe oder in einem anderen (wobei ich nicht wüsste, in welchem das gewesen sein sollte).


----------



## Cortina (13. April 2011)

Das die "dicke" weniger klingelt könnte schon Sinn machen, hatte die Scheiben mal am Testrad und wurde damals aus der Gruppe vebannt 

Die meinten glatt ich nerv schon genug aber mit den Scheiben


----------



## Strampelaffe (13. April 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, soll ja genau diese Scheibe dicker sein als die derzeitige und aktuelle RX-Scheibe. Wenn die dann dennoch Klingel spielt und du des Feldes verwiesen wirst, geht die Theorie ja nicht ganz auf...... durftest du wenigstens in gebührendem Abstand hinterher fahren?


----------



## Cortina (13. April 2011)

Neee schlimmer ich musste voraus fahren, war der Depp mit dem GPS 

Hab mal hier im Forum gelesen, dass die XT Disk in Kombination mit der Formula für Ruhe sorgt.


----------



## Mr.Worf (13. April 2011)

Ach, wenn es quitscht, weißt du immer, dass die Räder sich noch drehen. 
Mich störts nicht. 
Schlimmer ist, dass ich öfter die Bremsleistung vorne verliere, trotz nachgefüllten DOT. 

Kappla
         Worf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelaffe (13. April 2011)

Hehe, war bestimmt recht einsam da vorne. 

Ja, von der zweiteiligen XT-Scheibe habe ich schon gelesen. Bin also über die Gesamtproblematik und deren Zusammenhänge bereits bestens informiert. 

Danke zunächst für deine Antworten zu der 09er Formula Scheibe.

Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## Cortina (13. April 2011)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> Ach, wenn es quitscht, weißt du immer, dass die Räder sich noch drehen.
> Mich störts nicht.
> Schlimmer ist, dass ich öfter die Bremsleistung vorne verliere, trotz nachgefüllten DOT.
> 
> ...



Du hast außer der Bremsleistung noch ein E verloren, es heißt nämlich qui*e*tscht 

Joachim, sag mal bitte bescheid wie die Sache bei Dir ausgeht.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Strampelaffe (13. April 2011)

Werde ich tun. Habe mal den Anbieter nach konkreten Argumenten angeschrieben. Aber vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch die entsprechende Aussage eines Forumsmitglieds, an die ich mich so dunkel erinnern kann.


----------



## Gummischwain (13. April 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> ...Keineswegs will ich eine allgemeine Diskussion wieder aufwärmen, die tausend verschiedene Kriterien berücksichtigen muss und niemals zu einem einheitlichen Ergebnis führen wird.


 
Damit hast du deine Frage selbst ad absurdum geführt! 

Denn wie gesagt, die Bremsscheibe ist ein Faktor, der zu diesem "klingeln" führen kann. Du wirst daher kaum eine einheitliche Meinung hören.
Aber ok... ihr diskutiert ja schon


----------



## Cortina (13. April 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Aber ok... ihr diskutiert ja schon



Nöööö haben schon fertig


----------



## Beppe (13. April 2011)

Viel Spass beim lesen, das Thema wird hier bis zum Exzess durchgekaut ;-)



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=440240




Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Die Frage ist echt gut!  In der Tat geht es um die dort dargestellte Behauptung, deren Bestätigung ich noch suche.
> 
> Aber ich habe tatsächlich zuvor schon einmal im Forum gelesen, dass die 09er Scheibe etwas dicker sei. Ich meine, mich an 2,0mm anstelle von 1,8mm erinnern zu können. Aber da ich mit allen erdenklichen Suchbegriffen diese Aussage nicht mehr auffindig machen kann, bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich das in diesem Forum gelesen habe oder in einem anderen (wobei ich nicht wüsste, in welchem das gewesen sein sollte).


----------



## Strampelaffe (13. April 2011)

@Gummischwain: Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was du mir eigentlich sagen willst, und ich will auch nicht mit dir "diskutieren". 

Letztlich habe ich nicht die Gesamtproblematik in ihrer Gänze angesprochen (und hier ist mir die Unmöglichkeit einer einheitlichen Aussage durchaus bewusst), sondern nur eine Frage zu einem Teilaspekt des Ganzen gestellt. Was ist daran also absurd ? 

Meine Frage ist schließlich so klar definiert gewesen, dass sie fast schon mit einem klaren "Ja" oder auch "Nein" zu beantworten wäre. Es ist also noch nicht einmal eine Frage der persönlichen Meinung, wenn man sich nur auf die Frage bezieht. Man muss sie lediglich genau lesen. 


> Jetzt meine ich, irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass die 2010er Scheiben im Vergleich zu den Vorgängerscheiben (Art.-Nr. 50692-00, die mit dem Wellenprofil) etwas dünner seien....Kann das jemand von euch bestätigen ?


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (13. April 2011)

Na, dann hier noch ne fachfremde Meinung, weil mit Magura "erfahren":

Ja, Leichtbauscheiben machen mehr Radau der nervigen Sorte 

Erfahren mit Magura Louise und Gustav, von Leise( schweigend) bis dauerklingelnd:

Magura Ventidisc

Magura SL Rotor

A2Z irgendwas Billigscheibe

Die A2Z fahr ich mittlerweile nur noch am Schmuddelwetter LRS, die dicknoppigen Reifen brummen noch lauter. Aber leichter sind sie. Wenn ich regelmässig mein Unterrohr abbürsten würde, käms wahrscheinlich aufs gleiche raus


----------



## Vincy (13. April 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander!
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu den Formula Bremsscheiben: Ich habe auf meinem Stereo eine Formula TheOne 2010 mit den entsprechenden Scheiben (Formula Art.-Nr. 50697-00)
> Jetzt meine ich, irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass die 2010er Scheiben im Vergleich zu den Vorgängerscheiben (Art.-Nr. 50692-00, die mit dem Wellenprofil) etwas dünner seien und mehr zum Klingeln neigen. Leider kann ich diesen Hinweis nun nirgends mehr im Forum finden.
> Kann das jemand von euch bestätigen ?


 



Die Oro und die R1/RX haben beide 2mm Dicke, zumindest meine beiden 180mm Scheiben (2010).


----------



## Strampelaffe (13. April 2011)

Hallo Vincy,

wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist die "alte" Scheibe die Oro und die "neue" die RX? Und somit sind also beide Scheiben gleich dick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (13. April 2011)

Die Oro-Bremsscheiben haben normalerweise nur 1,8mm Dicke.
Die sind dennoch steifer, da die zwischen den Befestigungslöchern einen Verbundsteg haben.


----------



## Gummischwain (14. April 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist schließlich so klar definiert gewesen, dass sie fast schon mit einem klaren "Ja" oder auch "Nein" zu beantworten wäre. Es ist also noch nicht einmal eine Frage der persönlichen Meinung, wenn man sich nur auf die Frage bezieht. Man muss sie lediglich genau lesen.



Kein Sorge, ICH habe genau gelesen: Du hast bei deinen "..." den Textteil "und mehr zum Klingeln neigen." vergessen. 
Schlussendlich geht es dir doch um diese Problematik oder irre ich da?!

Und damit wären wir wieder bei den zahlreichen Faktoren und wenig zielführenden Diskussionen... 

Aber wenn's dir hilft... 


Edit sagt: Mein erster Einwand war übrigens auch nicht böse gemeint, aber die ewige BS-Diskussion hat langsam wirklich nen Bart. ;-)


----------



## Strampelaffe (14. April 2011)

Okay, also um das ganze nun zum friedlichen Abschluss zu bringen: Die von dir befürchtete Diskussion wollte ich eben NICHT aufwärmen, deshalb habe ich eben nur nach eventuellen Dickenunterschieden der Scheiben gefragt, ohne das ganze Drumherum diskutieren zu wollen. Es besteht also kein Grund, die wenig zielführenden Diskussionen zu befürchten und im Vorfeld schon zu bemängeln. Und auch die Diskussionen um die Diskussionen, die ich nicht ins Spiel gebracht habe, waren eigentlich schon mehr als unnötig. 

@Vincy: Vielen Dank, Du hast mir sehr geholfen und meine Frage beantwortet. 

Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## jammerlappen (14. April 2011)

Hi zusammen,

haltet Ihr es für sinnvoll mal nen neuen Fred aufzumachen, wo nur sinnvolles Zubehör zum Stereo gepostet werden soll, spezifisch oder nich und wenn geht elegant und günstig (wie z.B. der Dämpferschutz von Fatz)?
Ich such ne Kettenführung und nen Bash und ne Remotestütze und hab n extrem geiles "Schutzblech" vorne:







Als Brillenträger mein Fazit:


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. April 2011)

das schutzblech fahr ich seit 2,5 jahren aus nem alten schlauch über den winter 
und ausserdem is das hier doch der zubehör/tech. fred fürs stereo?!


----------



## JDEM (14. April 2011)

Hier wird doch seit jeher über alles mögliche diskutiert und das find ich gut so.


----------



## fatz (14. April 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich such ne Kettenführung und nen Bash und ne Remotestütze



zum thema kefue schau mal bei den litevillern:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491816
mein lv kriegt einen bash, der war mal ein shimpanso dh-kettenblatt, bis ich mit der flex dran war.

und bau mal richtige reifen auf den bock nicht so maedelskram wie den nobby


----------



## wildkater (14. April 2011)

*Weiß jemand, was ein 09/2007er 18" Stereo Louise in schwarz wert ist? *

Alles ziemlich Original, lediglich Truvativ Stylo Kurbeln inkl. KB + S-Ram Ritzelpaket + SRAM Kette + XT Shadow Umwerfer + Ergon AM Griffe.
Verschleißteile wie Kette, Reifen etc. immer bei Bedarf erneuert.
Rahmen in guten Zustand, lediglich am Unterrohr eine kleine Delle und an einer Stelle ist die Eloxierung vom Kabelzug blank gescheuert (hab keinen transparenten Schutzaufkleber angebracht).

Bin am Überlegen mal was Neues zu probieren...
Fotos bei Bedarf in meinem Profil.

Achja, NP war 2.800 Ocken...


----------



## Inigo Montoya (14. April 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich such ne Kettenführung und nen Bash


hab an meinem stereo die race face atlas freeride kettenfuehrung und race face atlas am kurbeln mit bash verbaut. an der kettenfuehrung musste ich etwas rumfeilen damit sie passt. bis jetzt keinerlei probleme. hab allerdings auch erst zwei ausfahrten hinter mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (14. April 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> *Weiß jemand, was ein 09/2007er 18" Stereo Louise in schwarz wert ist? *
> 
> Alles ziemlich Original, lediglich Truvativ Stylo Kurbeln inkl. KB + S-Ram Ritzelpaket + SRAM Kette + XT Shadow Umwerfer + Ergon AM Griffe.
> Verschleißteile wie Kette, Reifen etc. immer bei Bedarf erneuert.
> ...



Für 50 euro würde ich es nehmen! 

Natürlich frisch geputzt..


----------



## wildkater (14. April 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Für 50 euro würde ich es nehmen!
> 
> Natürlich frisch geputzt..


Sorry, aber ist dreckig 
Und: noch brauch ich es - die Saison ist noch jung...


----------



## derAndre (14. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> und bau mal richtige reifen auf den bock nicht so maedelskram wie den nobby



Mein nächster Sommerhinterreifen wird auch'n Nic, denke ich. Mal schaun was der kann und vor allem was nicht. Was spricht aus Deiner Sicht dagegen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2011)

dass man zumindest am vorderrad ein stereo damit kastriert!
warum NN? FA pacestar rollt auch ganz gut, hat pannenschutz und ausreciehnd grip!


----------



## jammerlappen (15. April 2011)

Ich wollt jetzt nich mitn NN angeben...

...aber erstens war er halt aufgezogen und zweitens find ich den soo schei55e jetzt auch wieder nich - oder anders: nehmt Euch in acht vor mir und meinen Fahrkünsten, wenn andere Reifen auch nur ein zehntel des von Euch beschriebenen Mehrgrips haben.  

Der hinten is bald fertig, dann wandert der Vordere und ich probiere was anderes.


----------



## fatz (15. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> dass man zumindest am vorderrad ein stereo damit kastriert!


yup! genau das. 


> warum NN? FA pacestar rollt auch ganz gut, hat pannenschutz und ausreciehnd grip!


eben. mir langt der FA fuer vorn definitiv nicht, aber das ist jetzt die kategorie
persoenliche vorliebe. ich hatte bis dato ein matschmariechen in pappig
drauf und werd jetzt mal eins in der neuen trail star mischung probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Probert (15. April 2011)

Moin,
will mein 2009er 20" Stereo auf 18" umbauen.
2011er 18" Rahmen müsste die Tage bei mir eintreffen.
Soweit ich rausfinden konnte hat sich am Rahmen seit 2009 nichts geändert und ich kann die "alten" Teile einfach an den neuen Rahmen bauen.Liege ich da Richtig?


----------



## Gummischwain (15. April 2011)

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand kannst du alles wieder verwenden! 
Der Umstieg (aufgrund der neuen 3D-Box am Rahmen) beim vorderen Umwerfer von E-Type auf top-swing war (glaube ich) 08/09.


----------



## Probert (15. April 2011)

Ja größere Änderungen am Rahmen waren von 2008 auf 2009.
Von 2009 bis 2011 konnte ich keine Änderungen finden.
Wie siehts mit Bremsleitungen und Zügen aus?
Muss ich die ggf. kürzen oder sind die nicht viel länger?


----------



## dusi__ (15. April 2011)

mh, hast nen kleineren rahmen.
wird schon klappen ohne zu kürzen, wird hier und da aber n wenig rumflattern.


----------



## Gummischwain (15. April 2011)

Probert schrieb:


> Ja größere Änderungen am Rahmen waren von 2008 auf 2009.
> Von 2009 bis 2011 konnte ich keine Änderungen finden.
> Wie siehts mit Bremsleitungen und Zügen aus?
> Muss ich die ggf. kürzen oder sind die nicht viel länger?



Vergleiche doch einfach die Rahmengeo der beiden Größen?!
Kannste doch auf der HP von CUBE recht einfach nachschauen?!

Wenn du einen kleineren Rahmen verwendest müssen folglich die alten Leitungen "etwas" zu lang sein. 
Aber das siehst du ja später und wenn's stört, wird'd eben gekürzt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich wollt jetzt nich mitn NN angeben...
> 
> ...aber erstens war er halt aufgezogen und zweitens find ich den soo schei55e jetzt auch wieder nich - oder anders: nehmt Euch in acht vor mir und meinen Fahrkünsten, wenn andere Reifen auch nur ein zehntel des von Euch beschriebenen Mehrgrips haben.
> 
> Der hinten is bald fertig, dann wandert der Vordere und ich probiere was anderes.



ich bin ja auch schon des öfteren NN gefahren..oder FA am vorderrad. und funktionieren tus immer. die frage ist halt immer nur wo, wie und unter welchen bedingungen


----------



## fatz (15. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich bin ja auch schon des öfteren NN gefahren..oder FA am vorderrad. und funktionieren tus immer.


ja, aber nur im sinne von alle sind rund. danach hoert's aber schon auf.
egal. muss jeder selber wissen. aber man sollt halt mal auch was ausprobieren und nicht
glauben, ein FA oder gar NN waere das maximum an grip. also wenn's euch auf trail 
immer weider mal den vorderreifen wegzieht, dran denken, 's gibt auch noch was anderes....


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2011)

recht hast. mein post sollte mehr auf das WO und vorallem WIE abzielen...ich kenn auch genug stereos die leider auch einsatzgebietsmäßig kastriert werden


----------



## derAndre (15. April 2011)

Hallo Ihr zwei,

das weder der Nic noch der Albert das Ende der Fahnenstange des Grips und der Pannensicherheit sind ist wohl jedem klar. Ich lasse es bergab ja auch gerne rollen aber auf den längeren Touren mit Enduropassagen brauche ich vor allem im Sommer keine Gripmonster. Da bietet mir die Kombi FA/NN den besten Kompromiss, zwischen Grip und Rollwiderstand. Um ehrlich zu sein, könnte ich hinten auch nen Smart Sam oder ähnliches fahren wenn der Pannenschutz besser wäre. Wen interessiert schon wenn das Hinterrad rutscht (außer natürlich beim klettern)? 

Wenn ich mir das Gros der Fahrer so anschaue, bezweifele ich das viele den Albert auf Touren im Wald an oder über seine Grenzen hinaus bringen.

Im Winter/Matsch ist der Albert vorne bei mir deutlich überfordert, das ist auch klar - macht aber auch Spaß. Nen Nic wollte ich da gar nicht testen. Wenn der neue Mountain King endlich mal raus käme würde ich den hinten mal testen aber das Ding lässt ja auf sich warten.

Ich werden nen Nic hinten jedenfalls mal testen als Sommerreifen.

Bis später
der André


----------



## Bymike (15. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Heute mal ne Einfach KeFü getestet. Funktioniert gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, du hast genau den Sattel drauf, den ich (zumindest auf den ersten Blick) die ganze Zeit schon suche. Kannst du mir die genaue Bezeichnung sagen?  Den, den ich suche (selle italia xr xc) wurde wohl nur auf canyons verbaut und deiner sieht dem sehr ähnlich.

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. April 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr zwei,
> 
> Um ehrlich zu sein, könnte ich hinten auch nen Smart Sam oder ähnliches fahren wenn der Pannenschutz besser wäre. Wen interessiert schon wenn das Hinterrad rutscht (außer natürlich beim klettern)?
> 
> ...




Stimmt prinzipiell!...worauf es mir ankommt sind allerdings die seitenstollen! ich habe gerne einen definierten punkt, an dem ich weiß, wie ich mich zu verhalten habe bwzüglich dem ausbrechen oder kontrollierten rutschen vom hitnerrad. denn bei bissl geschwindigkeit und trails, die enge kurven haben oder viele kurven, die aber nicht lang sind drück ichs rad hinten halt rum, um schneller durchzukommen...und genau deshalb will ich einen reifen, den ich wenigstens einigermaßen einschätzen kann.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (16. April 2011)

Hallo Stereo Gemeinde.
Habe einen Cube Stereo 2008 Rahmenkit zu Verkaufen.Fotos in meinem Album.
Stereo Kit beinhaltet folgendes.
Rahmen 20 Zoll 140mm Schwarz anidosiert.
Fox Dämpfer RP23.
Xt- E-type Umwerfer.
Sattelstütze Sattelklemme und Sattel Fitzek Gobi.
XT- Innenlager.
Steuersatz ,Syntace Superspinn.
Lenker -Vorbau Race Face Deus.
Normale Gebrauchsspuren.
Bei Intresse PN.
Gruss


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (16. April 2011)

Gestern mal Kefü gebastelt für die Stereos... Bahsguard ist von NC-17 und einfach anstatt dem großen Blatt montiert... Ist ne 3 Fach Kurbel und jetzt nur noch klein und mittleres Ritzel, da das große eh nie gebraucht wird auf´n Trails...


----------



## slmslvn (16. April 2011)

Was wiegt die Kombi und was hats gekostet? Suche auch noch, aber bin unentschlossen..


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (17. April 2011)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Was wiegt die Kombi und was hats gekostet? Suche auch noch, aber bin unentschlossen..



der bashguard 123g (laut NC-17) und die KeFü gibts nicht zu kaufen, da selbst gedreht und gebogen usw. (Rolle von Shaman) und die wiegt ca. 100g... "Inspiration wurde von mehreren KeFü geholt." Da das 2 Prototypen sind, hat das Bauen und Anpassen natürlich lange gedauert und daher der Preis nicht bestimmbar.


----------



## wildkater (17. April 2011)

Au weia, meine FOX TALAS von 2007 sifft auf der rechten Seite Öl....

Heißt das Boxenstop beim Händler oder kann man sich mit mittelmäßigen, (aber durchaus ambitionierten) handwerklichen Fähigkeiten selbst helfen?

Das Ganze sieht so aus, dass vor der Fahrt alles bei den Tauch- und Standrohren sauber geputzt war, nach dem (relativ Wurzelreichen) Ausritt heute aber auf dem Tauchrohr deutlich Ölschlieren waren und an den Abstreifern zum Standrohr deutlich Öl austrat (auf der anderen Seite der Gabel war dagegen alles ziemlich sauber).

Zufall oder Ernstfall? Die Gabel ist 3.5 Jahre alt und wurde nie gewartet, aber durchaus gut gepflegt.

Sind evtl. "nur" die Abstreifer im Eimer? 
Irgendwer hat vor ein paar Monaten mal so ein FOX Wartungsvideo reingestellt, vielleicht hat das noch wer - was braucht man da eigtl. für Werkzeug?

DANKE allen Technik-Freaks im Voraus


----------



## Vincy (17. April 2011)

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/32_Talas_ll_seal_change.htm
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/Dust_Wiper_Seal_Quick_Clean.htm
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/oil_volumes.htm


----------



## Unze77 (17. April 2011)

Servus,
ich würd mir die Abstreifer von Toxoholics holen (Klick hier) und dann die Gabel warten (Klick hier).

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. April 2011)

ich würds erst noch bissl siffe n lassen.... manchmal hörts von allein (und nein nicht erst wenn kein öl zum siffen mehr da is) auf..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (18. April 2011)

Danke Jungs!
Ostern naht und somit auch etwas Zeit zum basteln


----------



## Gummischwain (18. April 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> ...Die Gabel ist 3.5 Jahre alt und wurde nie gewartet, aber durchaus gut gepflegt.




Also nach 3,5!!! Jahren wäre durchaus ein Service mal angebracht und auch neue Dichtungen! 

Siffen lassen würde - ich zumindest - da auf Dauer gar nichts! (sorry Andi )
Erstens: es zieht nur unnötig Schmutz an
Zweitens: soviel Öl haste in der Gabel wahrscheinlich nach 3 Jahren nicht mehr! Im original Zustand sind die nämlich recht knauserich mit dem Zeugs.

Also wie Thomas schon sagte: aufmachen und dicht machen!


----------



## nullstein (19. April 2011)

Vielleicht für irgendjemanden hier nützlich:
Verkaufe meinen sehr wenig gefahrenen 2009er Stereo Rahmen 20" in Black 'n' White für wenig Taler.
Bei Interesse pn oder einfach mal in meine Bikemarkt Anzeigen schauen.


----------



## baumeister21 (20. April 2011)

Gestern bin ich mit dem zusammenschrauben meines Cube Stereos fertig geworden. Hab dann natürlich gleich mal ne Tour gemacht. Nichts wildes, viel Straße und Feldwege und hier und da mal ein BunnyHop über ne Pfütze oder so. 

Eben habe ich das Rad sauber gemacht und habe festgestellt, dass die obere Schraube zur Dämpferbefestigung total verbogen ist. 

Ist dieses Problem hier bekannt oder bin ich der erste der sowas hat?

Ich wiege "fahrfertig" max. 85kg und der Dämpfer ist ein Fox RP23. Der Rahmen ist ein 2011er Stereo HPA.


----------



## Sgt.Green (20. April 2011)

Ich hoffe mal das deine Wippen noch grade sind!


----------



## derAndre (20. April 2011)

baumeister21 schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich mit dem zusammenschrauben meines Cube Stereos fertig geworden. Hab dann natürlich gleich mal ne Tour gemacht. Nichts wildes, viel Straße und Feldwege und hier und da mal ein BunnyHop über ne Pfütze oder so.
> 
> Eben habe ich das Rad sauber gemacht und habe festgestellt, dass die obere Schraube zur Dämpferbefestigung total verbogen ist.
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung wie Du das geschafft hast. Ich wiege fahrfertig locker 20 kg mehr und springe und rolle recht viel mit dem Ding und meine ist nicht mal im entferntesten verbogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumeister21 (20. April 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das deine Wippen noch grade sind!



Sichtbar verbogen sind sie nicht. Aber genau gemessen habe ich noch nicht. 




derAndre schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie Du das geschafft hast. Ich  wiege fahrfertig locker 20 kg mehr und springe und rolle recht viel mit  dem Ding und meine ist nicht mal im entferntesten verbogen.



Das beruhigt mich ein bisschen=)


Ich werde mal ne Mail an Cube schicken. Mal schauen was die dazu sagen. Ich habe den Rahmen zwar neu, aber von Privat gekauft. Daher ist nichts mit Händler=)


----------



## sparkfan (21. April 2011)

baumeister21 schrieb:


> Eben habe ich das Rad sauber gemacht und habe festgestellt, dass die obere Schraube zur Dämpferbefestigung total verbogen ist.



Wie sieht dann deine obere Dämpferbuchse aus  Das mittlere Teil ist praktisch so breit wie die Schraube und die Schraube hat normalerweise nie so viel Spiel, dass sie sich dermassen verbiegen kann. Mit der oberen Dämpferaufnahme stimmt etwas nicht.


----------



## Andi_85 (21. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen mit welchen Einstellungen der Dämpfer beim Stereo 2011 Modell ausgeliefert wird?
Boost Valve, Rebound, Velocity Tune gibts sonst noch etwas?


Gruß
Andi


----------



## Unze77 (21. April 2011)

Ich glaub das kommt auch auf die Rahmengröße an, bin mir da aber ned 100%ig sicher.


----------



## Vincy (21. April 2011)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen mit welchen Einstellungen der Dämpfer beim Stereo 2011 Modell ausgeliefert wird?
> Boost Valve, Rebound, Velocity Tune gibts sonst noch etwas?
> 
> ...


 
M, M, 200psi


----------



## Strampelaffe (21. April 2011)

Hi zusammen!

Habe mal wieder eine "Anfängerfrage" und hoffe, dass ich nicht gleich wieder virtuell gesteinigt werde......

Ich sehe hier und da auf Fotos von manchem Stereo V-Two Laufradsätze von Veltec. Auf der Suche nach diesen Felgen stoße ich auf solche Bezeichnungen wie "20/9mm" oder auch "20mm/X12". Mit diesen Angabe kann ich leider überhaupt nichts anfangen, und auch die weiteren Details sagen mir recht wenig (Beispiel).

Kann mich hier mal jemand aufklären, was das bedeutet und welche es nun sein sollten, damit sie ohne größere Modifikationen problemlos an ein 2010er Stereo passen?

Und ja, ich habe bereits die SuFu beansprucht, um etwas über die Laufradsätze bzw. deren Spezifikationen zu erfahren....... leider erfolglos. Wäre euch für weitere Hinweise dankbar. 

Gruß, 
Joachim


----------



## Inigo Montoya (21. April 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier und da auf Fotos von manchem Stereo V-Two Laufradsätze von Veltec. Auf der Suche nach diesen Felgen stoße ich auf solche Bezeichnungen wie "20/9mm" oder auch "20mm/X12". Mit diesen Angabe kann ich leider überhaupt nichts anfangen, und auch die weiteren Details sagen mir recht wenig (Beispiel).


da geht es um vorder- bzw. hinterachse des laufradsatzes. 20/9mm heisst z.b. dass der laufradsatz fuer 20mm steckachse vorne und normale schnellspanner hinten ausgelegt ist. 20/X12 heisst dass der laufradsatz fuer 20mm steckachse vorne und X12 steckachse hinten ausgelegt ist. das stereo hat hinten ab 2009 eine X12 steckachse. vorne haengt es halt von der verbauten gabel ab.


----------



## Strampelaffe (21. April 2011)

Vielen Dank, das hilft schon einmal ein bisschen weiter.

Jetzt habe ich mal die Steckachse an meinem Stereo gemessen..... hat knappe 15mm. Die Gabel ist eine Fox Talas. Werden dann da irgendwelche Reduzierhülsen in die Nabe eingesetzt, damit die 15er Achse dann passt?


----------



## Gummischwain (21. April 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das hilft schon einmal ein bisschen weiter.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mal die Steckachse an meinem Stereo gemessen..... hat knappe 15mm. Die Gabel ist eine Fox Talas. Werden dann da irgendwelche Reduzierhülsen in die Nabe eingesetzt, damit die 15er Achse dann passt?



Hi.

Wenn du die Veltec LRS bestellst werden dir die Reduzierhülsen für das Vorderrad mitgeliefert.
Standardmäßig sind normale Schnellspannerachsen VORNE verbaut.
Du kannst mit den Adaptern dann auf 15mm Steckachsenaufnahme umbauen.
Hinten musst du wie gesagt die X12 Achse (das ist glaube ich ein Systemstandard von Syntace)  wählen.

Gruß


----------



## Inigo Montoya (21. April 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das hilft schon einmal ein bisschen weiter.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mal die Steckachse an meinem Stereo gemessen..... hat knappe 15mm. Die Gabel ist eine Fox Talas. Werden dann da irgendwelche Reduzierhülsen in die Nabe eingesetzt, damit die 15er Achse dann passt?


ja, es gibt fuer viele nabentypen umruestkits mit denen man auf die verschiedenen standards umruesten kann. schreib den haendler einfach mal an ob er die den laufradsatz auf deine gewuenschte konfiguration umruesten kann (also 15mm steckachse vorne und X12 hinten) oder ruf an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelaffe (21. April 2011)

Auch dir vielen Dank, Gummischwain ! Wenn ich somit eure beiden Antworten zusammen fasse, dann müssten der unter dem Beispiel verlinkte Laufradsatz der richtige sein.

Nochmals danke euch beiden und schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Gummischwain (21. April 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> ... dann müssten der unter dem Beispiel verlinkte Laufradsatz der richtige sein.
> 
> Nochmals danke euch beiden und schönen Abend noch!



So ist es! 

Nichts zu danken!
Viel Spaß mit dem künftigen neuen LRS.


----------



## Andi_85 (21. April 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> M, M, 200psi



Die 200psi Pump ich ja selbst rein je nach gewicht oder ist dies ne andere Luftkammer?


----------



## Vincy (21. April 2011)

Die 200psi sind der Druck beim Boostvalve, nicht der Luftdruck in der Luftkammer.


----------



## Andi_85 (21. April 2011)

Den kann man aber selbst nicht erhöhen?


----------



## Vincy (21. April 2011)

Nein, kann man nicht. Ist nur bei dem DHX möglich.


----------



## Andi_85 (22. April 2011)

Könnte dies Toxaholic? Oder kann man dies bei einem "Fox Float RP23 Boostvalve" generell nicht ändern?
Würden sich 175psi zu negativ auswirken? Oder kann ich bei diesem Wert getrost bleiben?


----------



## Gummischwain (22. April 2011)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Könnte dies Toxaholic? Oder kann man dies bei einem "Fox Float RP23 Boostvalve" generell nicht ändern?
> Würden sich 175psi zu negativ auswirken? Oder kann ich bei diesem Wert getrost bleiben?



Hi Andi.

Ja, das ist innerhalb bestimmter Grenzen (von FOX oder Toxa) machbar. Ist zwar von außen zugänglich (Madenschraube ganz unten am Standrohr), aber nur mit Spezailwerkzeug und Stickstoff zu verändern.
(kann man auch selber machen... Hochdruckpumpe mit Kanüle vorausgesetzt... ist aber nicht ganz ungefährlich)

Die Frage wäre allerdings, wie du jetzt so spontan auf 175 PSI kommst?!
Sorry, hab ich vielleicht auch überlesen, aber was ist denn dein Problem mit dem Dämpfer?
Dann könnte man dir evtl. auch sagen, ob eine Variation der 3 Parameter etwas bewirken würde.


----------



## Andi_85 (22. April 2011)

Ich hatte nen Rahmenwechsel von Modelljahr 2007 auf 2011.
Den alten RP23 DÃ¤mpfer hatte ich natÃ¼rlich mit ins Modelljahr 2011 genommen, aber dieser war ebenfalls schon lÃ¤ngere Zeit undicht.
Diesen alten DÃ¤mpfer extra zu Toxa schicken und ca. 130 â¬ zahlen wollte ich nicht. Da habe ich einfach mal bei 3-2-1-meins geschaut und zufÃ¤llig einen sehr gÃ¼nstigen Fox RP23 Boostvalve mit 190mm und 200km Fahrleistung geschossen (164â¬). 

Der VerkÃ¤ufer schrieb aber das Boostvalve 175psi hÃ¤tte, die anderen Parameter passen mit MEDIUM. 

Geht also nur um das Boostvalve und ob ich dies getrost bei 175psi belassen. 

Frohe Ostern
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (22. April 2011)

Ausprobieren ob da 175psi BV ausreicht. Ansonsten mußt du den zum Umändern zum Service einschicken. Kannst ja mal bei TFTuned anfragen, ob die es preiswerter machen.
http://www.tftunedshox.com/service.aspx


----------



## Gummischwain (22. April 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ausprobieren ob da 175psi BV ausreicht. Ansonsten mußt du den zum Umändern zum Service einschicken. Kannst ja mal bei TFTuned anfragen, ob die es preiswerter machen.
> http://www.tftunedshox.com/service.aspx




Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## tobone (23. April 2011)

Körpergröße 189, SL ca.92, Gr. L, bzw. 20 Zoll?
Bin neulich eins in L gefahren, hat sich jedenfalls ganz gut angfühlt. Hat da jemand Erfahrung der etwa meine Maße hat?


----------



## mi2 (23. April 2011)

185cm un sl 85cm und fahre 20. solltest du auch machen


----------



## Mr.Worf (23. April 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das hilft schon einmal ein bisschen weiter.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mal die Steckachse an meinem Stereo gemessen..... hat knappe 15mm. Die Gabel ist eine Fox Talas. Werden dann da irgendwelche Reduzierhülsen in die Nabe eingesetzt, damit die 15er Achse dann passt?



Mmh, dass were für mich auch von  Interresse, die Felgen sehen schon recht geil aus... Würden gut an meinen giftgrünen Bird of Prey passen... 

Kappla Worf


----------



## basti1985 (24. April 2011)

und wieder ein neuer defekt bei mir ... und ich fahr das Rad wirklich nicht am Limit ...

diesmal ist die Schraube von der "Dämpferachse" am Schraubenkopf zerbrochen 
weiß nicht wie sowas passieren kann, einer ne Iidee ? 
bin mal gespannt wie und woher ich nun in welcher zeit so ne Schraube bekomm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (24. April 2011)

Holy shit!

Hm, entweder Materialfehler oder den Schraubenkopf hat es aufgrund zu hoher Torsion zerlegt...
Drehmoment beachtet?

Ist villeicht die Schraubenachse verbogen?
Wenn dem so wäre, könnte bei einer zu starken Durchbiegung der Schraubenkopf abplatzen, da die Passung der Schraube durch die Bohrung im Rahmen doch ja recht eng ist.
Aber wenn du das bike wirklich nicht am Limit bewegst (das ist natürlich Ansichtssache ;-) ) dann tippe ich auf Materialfehler.


----------



## Gummischwain (24. April 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Körpergröße 189, SL ca.92, Gr. L, bzw. 20 Zoll?
> Bin neulich eins in L gefahren, hat sich jedenfalls ganz gut angfühlt. Hat da jemand Erfahrung der etwa meine Maße hat?


 
Ich würde dir auch zu einem 20" raten. Habe knappe 90 cm SL und würde mit 18" kaum meine Beine Unterbringen können.


----------



## basti1985 (24. April 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Holy shit!
> 
> Hm, entweder Materialfehler oder den Schraubenkopf hat es aufgrund zu hoher Torsion zerlegt...
> Drehmoment beachtet?
> ...


 
wurde letztes Jahr vom Händler wieder angezogen/gesichert als der Dämpfer aus der Rep. kam, seit her hab ich bis heut an der Schraube nichts gemacht und nicht mehr wirklich viel damit gefahren . < An der Schraube sieht man auch keine überdehnungsspuren, der Kopf sieht aber recht spröde und porenreich an der Bruchstelle aus. 

weiter mach ich jetzt mal nichts fahr am Dienstag mal beim Händler vorbei, trotz > 1 jahr alt, ist das meiner Meinung nach noch ne Garantie/Kulanz Sache. Nach dem betrachten der Schraube tippe ich auch aufn Materialfehler.


----------



## Vincy (25. April 2011)

Das sind die Teile für die Umlenkhebel und Dämpferaufnahme:


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. April 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Aber wenn du das bike wirklich nicht am Limit bewegst (das ist natürlich Ansichtssache ;-) ) dann tippe ich auf Materialfehler.



selbst bei bewegen am limit ist das ein unding! dadrauf dürfte keine so große kraft kommen!


----------



## JDEM (25. April 2011)

Tippe auch auf Materialfehler, da normalerweise an der Stelle die Achse so belastet wird, dass sie sich derartig verformt.

Mein Stereo liegt grad wieder halb zerlegt im Keller und das bei so genialem Wetter: 

Reverb Leitung abgerissen, der Anschlussnippel ist viel zu klein dimensioniert, wirkt schon fast wie ne Sollbruchstelle.
Schraderventil von der 2Step undicht und an der Tanke gibt es keinen Ersatz, jetzt wird als nächstes auf U-Turn umgebaut.


----------



## tobone (25. April 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ich würde dir auch zu einem 20" raten. Habe knappe 90 cm SL und würde mit 18" kaum meine Beine Unterbringen können.



Geht nur darum, daß jemand meinte 22 Zoll. Aber das kommt mir recht groß vor von den Daten


----------



## Gummischwain (26. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> selbst bei bewegen am limit ist das ein unding! dadrauf dürfte keine so große kraft kommen!


 
Hast schon Recht.

Dachte auch eher an ein zu großes Anzugsmoment in Kombination mit einer durchgebogenen Achse (haben wir ja hier auch schon gesehen). Dann würde nämlich genug Kraft auf den Schraubenkopf einwirken. 

Der Händler soll dir mal die Schraube... am besten die gesamte Achse tauschen und dabei auch direkt neue Distanzbuchsen einbauen (zumindest mal nachmessen). 

Du hast aber auch echt ein Pech mit dem Stereo.


----------



## Gummischwain (26. April 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Geht nur darum, daß jemand meinte 22 Zoll. Aber das kommt mir recht groß vor von den Daten


 
Hmmm, das lässt sich von außen nur schwer sagen. Kommt halt auch darauf an, wozu du das Stereo hauptsächlich nutzt.

Bei deiner Körpergröße und SL würde ich dir eher zum 20er raten. Das ist noch einigermaßen handlich und wendig. Was nicht bedeutet, dass dir ein 22er nicht auch passen könnte. Wie weit war denn der Sattel draußen, als du das 20er Probe gefahren bist? Meine Syntace-Stütze habe ich auf der Skala bis zur Markierung 9 rausgezogen (gehe mal davon aus, dass die Stützenlänge bei den 20er gleich ist). Weiter brauche ich nicht.

Hätte auch lieber das kleinere, also in meinem Fall 18" genommen, aber wenn ich mal ne längere Tour fahre, müsste ich den Sattel zu weit rausziehen und das gefiel mir nicht.

Aber das beste wäre, du fährst beide Größen Mal Probe. Theorie und Praxis liegen da sehr oft weit auseinander...


----------



## JPKeller (26. April 2011)

Ich habe mal ne Frage zum Verbau einer Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze an einem 16" Stereo: Es gibt die Reverb in 2 Längen (420mm und 380mm) welche würdet Ihr für mein Bike empfehlen? Meine Sattelstzütze (P6) ziehe ich bis max. 13 auf der angebrachten Skala aus. Oder ist die 420iger zulange und verschindet nicht genug im Aufnahmerohr der Sattelstütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (26. April 2011)

Na einfach nachmessen und vergleichen, ich denke 13 ist schon weit ausgezogen, oder?


----------



## basti1985 (26. April 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Hast schon Recht.
> 
> Dachte auch eher an ein zu großes Anzugsmoment in Kombination mit einer durchgebogenen Achse (haben wir ja hier auch schon gesehen). Dann würde nämlich genug Kraft auf den Schraubenkopf einwirken.
> 
> ...


 
heute beim Händler gewesen, direkt kostenlos ne neue Schraube bekommen 
Hat sich die Sache auch ma angekuckt, konnte aber sonst auch nichts auffälliges feststellen


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. April 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Na einfach nachmessen und vergleichen, ich denke 13 ist schon weit ausgezogen, oder?



nö. meine skala geht bis 14. wenn ichs mir so grob über den daumen peil bin ich also im uphill modus bei 17  kein problem


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (26. April 2011)

6 Monate ein Stereo im ruppigen Einsatz und Dämpferlager sind ausgeschlagen... Das nervt ja!
Hat wer die genaue Bezeichnung für den aktuellen Rahmen und das Lager unten am Dämpfer? Original Cube bau ich mir da nicht rein sonst muss ich ja 2 mal im Jahr wechseln...


----------



## wildkater (26. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> nö. meine skala geht bis 14. wenn ichs mir so grob über den daumen peil bin ich also im uphill modus bei 17  kein problem


Wir sollten aber nicht vergessen, dass sich ab 2009 (oder 2010?) die Skala an der P6 geändert hat...
Ich bin im uphill Modus übrigens auch bei 13-14


----------



## tobone (26. April 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Hmmm, das lässt sich von außen nur schwer sagen. Kommt halt auch darauf an, wozu du das Stereo hauptsächlich nutzt.
> 
> Bei deiner Körpergröße und SL würde ich dir eher zum 20er raten. Das ist noch einigermaßen handlich und wendig. Was nicht bedeutet, dass dir ein 22er nicht auch passen könnte. Wie weit war denn der Sattel draußen, als du das 20er Probe gefahren bist? Meine Syntace-Stütze habe ich auf der Skala bis zur Markierung 9 rausgezogen (gehe mal davon aus, dass die Stützenlänge bei den 20er gleich ist). Weiter brauche ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Also ich nehme eigentlich auch lieber die kleinere Größe. Vom Einsatzgebiet her, ich sag mal, ich will es artgerecht halten (Trails, Trails...), allerdings soll es auch mal länger als 1-2Stunden am Stück Auslauf bekommen also auch längere Touren.


----------



## JDEM (26. April 2011)

Definitiv das kleinere, 22" ist zu groß um damit Spaß zu haben. Bei 185cm komm ich übrigens mit nem 18er super zurecht.


----------



## xerto (26. April 2011)

Also, meins ist ein 18 zehner,
1,78 m und 84 cm Beinlänge.

Super handlich auf der Abfahrt. Beim rauffahren und beim touren würde ich mir 2 Zoll mehr wünschen. 

Du must Dir über den Einsatzzweck Klarheit schaffen:

wendig = kleinerer Rahmen
touriger = größer

Die Faustformel stimmt am meisten, wenn man mit der eigenen Beinläge auf 19 Zoll rechnerisch steht.


Touren und Abfahen macht mit dem Stereo Spass. Fürs schnelle Touren habe ich ein AMS 100.


----------



## JPKeller (26. April 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Wir sollten aber nicht vergessen, dass sich ab 2009 (oder 2010?) die Skala an der P6 geändert hat...
> Ich bin im uphill Modus übrigens auch bei 13-14


 
Also mein Bike ist Baujahr 2010! Und ich möchte meine Ursprungsfrage nochmal ins Rennen schicken: Verbau einer Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze an einem 16" Stereo: Es gibt die Reverb in 2 Längen (420mm und 380mm) welche würdet Ihr für mein Bike empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaStoKS (26. April 2011)

Hab auch ein 2010 Stereo 16" und die 420er Reverb passt ohne Probleme.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDEM (26. April 2011)

Kommt drauf an wieweit du die Sattelstütze ausziehen musst.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. April 2011)

JPKeller schrieb:


> Also mein Bike ist Baujahr 2010! Und ich möchte meine Ursprungsfrage nochmal ins Rennen schicken: Verbau einer Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze an einem 16" Stereo: Es gibt die Reverb in 2 Längen (420mm und 380mm) welche würdet Ihr für mein Bike empfehlen?




mess doch einfach, dann weißtes?!
und @ wildkater: schönheitsfehler


----------



## wurzelhoppser (27. April 2011)

JPKeller schrieb:


> Also mein Bike ist Baujahr 2010! Und ich möchte meine Ursprungsfrage nochmal ins Rennen schicken: Verbau einer Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze an einem 16" Stereo: Es gibt die Reverb in 2 Längen (420mm und 380mm) welche würdet Ihr für mein Bike empfehlen?



Nimm die 420 ,passt schon außerdem ist die Leitung 1350mm und du kannst sie schön verlegen wie du es willst,ohne darauf zuachten das es evt.zu kurz ist .Hier mal ein Bild von der Zugverlegung.






Viel Spass damit.


----------



## basti1985 (27. April 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> Körpergröße 189, SL ca.92, Gr. L, bzw. 20 Zoll?
> Bin neulich eins in L gefahren, hat sich jedenfalls ganz gut angfühlt. Hat da jemand Erfahrung der etwa meine Maße hat?


 
bin knapp größer und hab 22" , kleiner würd ich bei dem Rad nicht wollen > es ist eh kein Freeridebike


----------



## Gummischwain (27. April 2011)

basti1985 schrieb:


> bin knapp größer und hab 22" , kleiner würd ich bei dem Rad nicht wollen > es ist eh kein Freeridebike



Ob's ein Freeridebike ist oder eben nicht, ist ja erst einmal Nebensache... 

Fakt ist aber, das je kleinerer Rahmen, desto wendiger und agiler ist das bike.
Entscheidend ist das Einsatzgebiet und in erster Linie der eigene Hintern...

Beide Größen Probefahren... alles andere bringt nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spazierenfahrer (27. April 2011)

Probefahren ist die einzig richtige Antwort.

Wenn du kannst dann auch mit steiler Abfahrt und steilem Anstieg.

Der steile Anstieg ist nämlich der einzige Punkt, wo ich mit meinem 20`hadere

Ich hab wegen der Knie die Stütze weit( 28 cm) rausgezogen und finde, dass das beim Klettern stört, weil der Hinterbau sich reinzieht und das Vorderrad abhebt.Auch Propedal und Gabel einfahren hilft nur begrenzt. Zumindest auf kurzen Stücken hindert mich das mehr als der Kraftmangel.

Andererseits dürfte es in engen Kehren durchaus kürzer und handlicher sein.

Es gibt wohl nicht die perfekte Geometrie, sondern nur den bestmöglichen Kompromiss.


Nebenbei, ich ( 1.85, SL ? und satt über 100 KG ) hatte damals bei H&S auch den 22`<rahmen in der Hand, bin insgesamt froh darüber das die Verkäuferin mir abgeraten hat.


Also probefahren und ausprobieren, was DIR mehr taugt.


----------



## Unze77 (28. April 2011)

Hi,
hat schon mal jemand eine Magura Wotan in einem Stereo gefahren? Mich würde interessieren, ob da die Absenkung auf 120mm reicht um noch anständig einen Berg hochzufahren? Denn die Einbauhöhe is mit 540mm schon ziemlich hoch.


----------



## fatz (28. April 2011)

wenn dir das was hilft: eine lyrik hat 545mm bei 115-160mm federweg. noch hoeher halt ich fuer definitiv nicht gut.


----------



## Unze77 (29. April 2011)

Ok, danke für die Daten. Dann werd ichs einfach mal testen....


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. April 2011)

Braucht jemand eine DT-Swiss x-12 Achse ?
bitte PM.


----------



## Themeankitty (29. April 2011)

So ich hab hier ein Video mit dem Stereo Race 2011 endlich wieder gefunden,das Video ist Klasse!
http://video.mpora.com/watch/vUzio1WNp/


----------



## Beppe (30. April 2011)

Tubeless LRS und die Reverbs sind endlich dran. An meinem fehlt noch der Speichenmagnet....


----------



## Route66 (30. April 2011)

Hi,



Themeankitty schrieb:


> So ich hab hier ein Video mit dem Stereo Race 2011 endlich wieder gefunden,das Video ist Klasse!
> http://video.mpora.com/watch/vUzio1WNp/



ja, finds auch super  
Schöner Flow...

Marko


----------



## BommelMaster (1. Mai 2011)

mein schätzelein. gewicht ist durch den leider sehr schweren rahmen bei ca 13,5-14 kg.
aber schön isses


----------



## fatz (1. Mai 2011)

ned schlecht.

jetzt noch gscheite reifen, dann passt's.

wo hast die teile eloxieren lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (1. Mai 2011)

beim madline


----------



## Route66 (1. Mai 2011)

Hi Bommel,

gefällt mir gut. 

Welche Pedale sind das denn ? 


Hab an meinem heute mal vorne den Ardent montiert. 
Fühlt sich unmontiert in der Hand schon mal wesentlich weniger schwabbelig an als der FatAlbert und das Gewicht ist nahezu identisch (beide UST).
Bin mal gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt, werde aber vermutlich erst am Mittwoch dazu kommen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Mai 2011)

das sind wellgo pedale, genaue bezeichnung hab ich jetz net im kopf.

leider wiegt das rad 14kg gerade aus. das sollte eigentlich ein eher sportliches allmountain sein. mein enduro devinci hectik wiegt ein halbes kilo mehr und hat v+h jeweils 2-3 cm mehr federweg.

schon krass wenn man da einen stereo rahmen mit seinen gut 3 kg lebendgewicht ohne Dämpfer mit einem liteville vergleicht, der gerade mal 2,4 kg auf die waage bringt.

was mich wundert, ist, wie die hersteller die räder serienmäßig auf unter 13 kg bringen. habe auhc nichts schweres verbaut, und die waage hängt bei 14 kg


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Mai 2011)

Was wiegen Gabel und Laufräder? Meins wiegt auch 14 kg:


----------



## fatz (2. Mai 2011)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> was mich wundert, ist, wie die hersteller die räder serienmäßig auf unter 13 kg bringen.


oooch! das ist ganz einach. das macht die marketingabteilung. papier ist geduldig.

nochwas: wer ist madline?


----------



## cytrax (2. Mai 2011)

Eloxierer  guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=100


----------



## zeKai (2. Mai 2011)

Was ist an 14kg schlimm?  Wenn dir die 600g Gewichtsunterschied zum liteville Rahmen so wichtig sind kauf dir einen Stereo HPC Rahmen, kostet auch nur FAST soviel wie ein liteville Rahmen. Wenn cube wollte könnten sie sicher den Rahmen etwas abspecken, evtl in 1-2jahren. 

Ich weiß nicht was deine pike wiegt aber die is sicher auch kein leichtgewicht (im vergleich zur sonst verbauten fox oder revelation) wiegt doch sicher an die 2200gramm (rs revelation knapp 1800) wobei der Vergleich hinkt (stahlfeder vs. luft)

Aber die grün eloxierten teile wissen zu gefallen  Wenn ich mal die Lager wechseln könnte man sich das überlegen rot machen zu lassen. 

Ich denke die Hersteller kommen da auf ihre Fantasie gewichte mit den besten parts, kleinsten Rahmen und Pedale werden schon mal gar nicht mit eingerechnet.


----------



## dusi__ (2. Mai 2011)

meine stahlfeder pike wog genau 2,6XXkg

fox rein, direkt 700gr gespart.

die grünen parts gefallen gut, aber die weisse pike passt bestens sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## fatz (2. Mai 2011)

ah! thanks. hab ohne den bindestrich gesucht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (2. Mai 2011)

Beppe schrieb:


> Tubeless LRS und die Reverbs sind endlich dran. An meinem fehlt noch der Speichenmagnet....



Krasse Sattelüberhöhung!


----------



## Andi_85 (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Hat vielleicht schon jemand ne Auflistung mit der genauen Bezeichnung der verbauten Lager im 2011er Modell? 
Denn gleich wie die vom 2007er Modell werden die wohl nicht sein oder? Weil dafÃ¼r hatte ich mir vor meinem Rahmentausch welche bei www.dswaelzlager.de bestellt.

Und nun hat bei mir wieder ein Knacken angefangen. 
Gewechselt habe ich schon das ganze Schaltwerk da auf 10 Fach umgerÃ¼stet (inkl. neuer Kurbel)
Selbst 2 neue Innenlager hab ich schon verbaut.

Ich kann das Knacken wenn ich neben dem Fahrrad stehe hervorrufen, wenn ich die linke Kurbel (rechte muss ich noch testen) nach oben Stelle und dann nach vorne trete. Woher das knacken dann aber kommt kann ich nicht genau orten. Hab ich dann gerade den Punkt gefunden wo es knackt und dreh dann wieder die Kurbel einmal um 360Grad ist es wieder verschwunden. Und ich muss erst wieder mehrmals die Kurbel drehen bis das Knacken wieder kommt..
Ebenso als ich das Knacken wieder hatte, hat mein Bruder das Hinterrad bisschen auf die Seite gedrÃ¼ckt und das knacken war weg. Als er wieder losgelassen hatte hat es wieder angefangen.
Ebenso beim Fahren kommt es sehr unterschiedlich vor. Mit Belastung ohne Belastung, dann wieder bei Belastung gar nicht, etc.
Pedalen hab ich auch schon drei verschiedene probiert.

So, was meint ihr? Liegt es am LR hinten oder eher an den Lagern?

Laufrad hinten, wie ich hier schon Ã¶fters gelesen habe ist der nicht so gute "SunringlÃ© Ryde XMB DTC" verbaut.
Vielleicht kann mir da ja auch jemand nen gescheites LR empfehlen?
Budget liegt so bei ca. 150 - 200â¬ und mein Gewicht pendelt so bei ca. 95-100kg. 


GruÃ und vielen Dank fÃ¼r eure Hilfe schonmal
Andi


----------



## Gummischwain (2. Mai 2011)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Ich kann das Knacken wenn ich neben dem Fahrrad stehe hervorrufen, wenn ich die linke Kurbel (rechte muss ich noch testen) nach oben Stelle und dann nach vorne trete. Woher das knacken dann aber kommt kann ich nicht genau orten. Hab ich dann gerade den Punkt gefunden wo es knackt und dreh dann wieder die Kurbel einmal um 360Grad ist es wieder verschwunden. Und ich muss erst wieder mehrmals die Kurbel drehen bis das Knacken wieder kommt..



Hast du mal überprüft, ob die Pedale ordentlich festsitzen in den Kurbelarmen?
Hatte sowas auch schon mal und bei mir hatte sich eine Pedale leicht gelöst. Nach dem Festziehen, war das Knacken bei mir weg.


----------



## Andi_85 (2. Mai 2011)

Pedale kann ich eigentlich ausschließen, da ich schon drei verschiedene ausprobiert habe und mir auch ziemlich sicher bin das ich diese gut angezogen habe.


----------



## Gummischwain (2. Mai 2011)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Pedale kann ich eigentlich ausschließen, da ich schon drei verschiedene ausprobiert habe und mir auch ziemlich sicher bin das ich diese gut angezogen habe.



 Ok, war ein Versuch wert...

Hm, schon mal alle Schraubverbindungen des Hinterbaus überprüft? Es kann ja eigentlich nur noch von dort kommen. Wenn's das Tretlager, die Pedalgewinde und der Sattelbereich (das Knacken kommt ja auch ohne das du drauf sitzt) nicht sind...
Das Laufrad würde ich fast ausschließen... kannste aber auch überprüfen. Dreh das bike auf den Kopf und versuche mal ein wenig unter Last zu pedalieren. Wenn's dann auch knackt, kannste das Laufrad samt Aufnahme auch ausschließen.


Aus dem "Lenkbereich" kommst das Kancken aber nicht, oder?
Die Schnittstelle zwischen Vorbau und Lenker kanckt auch sehr gerne...


----------



## Andi_85 (2. Mai 2011)

Werde ich morgen mal probieren. Danke!

Zwecks den Bezeichnungen der Lager weißt du auch nicht wie diese sich nennen beim 2011er Modell. So kann ich schonmal vorsorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (2. Mai 2011)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Werde ich morgen mal probieren. Danke!
> 
> Zwecks den Bezeichnungen der Lager weißt du auch nicht wie diese sich nennen beim 2011er Modell. So kann ich schonmal vorsorgen.



Da kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, allerdings gibts es dazu schon zahlreiche Beiträge - ich glaube sogar hier im Fred! 
Kannst meines Wissens die gleichen nehmen wie für die Modelle in 2010.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Mai 2011)

Du weißt, dass du die lager nicht wirklich tauschen musst, wenns aus der lagerregion knackt?! solange du kein spiel hast langt bolzen säubern, schrauben entfetten und das ding mit locktite und ordentlich fett(natürlöich getrennt ) wiede rzusammenschrauben. Mein neuer rahmen kanckt auch...ich wette meinen arsch,d ass die pfeiffen das hauptlager wiedermal komplett trocken verbaut haben!


----------



## Andi_85 (2. Mai 2011)

Okidoki, dann zerleg ich das ganze mal. 
Hauptlager ist das am Tretlager oder?
Und welches Loctite sollte ich benutzen? Dieses?
Kenn mich da noch nicht so aus.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Mai 2011)

genau. ist das am tretlager. sind glaub ich nur achse, zwei u-scheiben und die schraube vorhanden. alles recht undkompliziert. locktite geht denk ich...ich hab normal des 241. frag den fatzt mal..


----------



## fatz (2. Mai 2011)

243 passt. ist das mittelfeste. fuer alle schraubengroessen am rad ok.


----------



## blautigerbaer (2. Mai 2011)

Hi,
hatte auch so ein schönes Knacken am Stereo HPC (2010).
Konnte es anfangs nur beim Berg hochfahren simulieren und habe mir einen Wolf gesucht. Lösung das obere und untere Steuerlager war so gut wie trocken eingebaut.
Lager raus und gut Fett in die Ritzen gedrückt nun ist´s gut. Dauerte kein 1/4 Stunde.

Vieleicht hilft´s

Grüße


----------



## LaStoKS (2. Mai 2011)

Bei mir hat die X12 Steckachse übel geknackt. Nen bischen Fett an den Konus der Achse und alles war gut...


----------



## BommelMaster (2. Mai 2011)

das schlimme ist, dass mein enduro, das devinci hectik langsam auch in diese region kommt, mit 14,3kg mittlerweile. 170mm FW vorne und hinten, gleiches gabelgewicht.

so dramatisch finde ich es nicht, wenn man aber sieht, was die konkurrenten in dem bereich gewichtsmäßig draufhaben, bei ähnliches steifigkeitswerten und auch teilweise besseren fahreigenschaften... da ist es schon schade dass der cube mit 600g übergewicht, schlecht angeschweißter is2000 bremsaufnahme (es ist nicht möglicheine is2000 bremse mit richtiger scheibengröße zu fahren) halt nicht so ganz mit anderen rahmen in dieser kategorie mithalten kann.
aber zumindest schön ist er, da kann man NIX sagen 



zeKai schrieb:


> Was ist an 14kg schlimm?  Wenn dir die 600g Gewichtsunterschied zum liteville Rahmen so wichtig sind kauf dir einen Stereo HPC Rahmen, kostet auch nur FAST soviel wie ein liteville Rahmen. Wenn cube wollte könnten sie sicher den Rahmen etwas abspecken, evtl in 1-2jahren.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht was deine pike wiegt aber die is sicher auch kein leichtgewicht (im vergleich zur sonst verbauten fox oder revelation) wiegt doch sicher an die 2200gramm (rs revelation knapp 1800) wobei der Vergleich hinkt (stahlfeder vs. luft)
> 
> ...


----------



## Andi_85 (2. Mai 2011)

Danke Andi und Fatz. Werde mich dann am Wochenende mal an die Arbeit machen.
Bericht folgt.


----------



## Marcus (3. Mai 2011)

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (3. Mai 2011)

rik schrieb:


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.



Ok, du hast im Fach Latein also nicht geschlafen!


----------



## dusi__ (3. Mai 2011)

google übersetzer macht mich auch nich klüger


----------



## zeKai (3. Mai 2011)

weil es eigentlich ein Text Platzhalter ist der meines wissen nach nicht viel mit Latein zu tun hat. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum


----------



## dusi__ (3. Mai 2011)

wieder was gelernt


----------



## Gummischwain (3. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> wieder was gelernt


 
Jep!


----------



## Themeankitty (3. Mai 2011)

rik schrieb:


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.




Grausam...Latein.
Auch wenn ich diese Jahr mein letztes Jahr Latein hab,werd ich euch des nicht Übersetzen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Mai 2011)

habs mit ner 4 letztes jahr abgewählt  n paar worte konnt ich, ergibt aber alles in allem nich soooo viel sinn - auch wenn ichs ohne den wiki.link auf meine latein fähigkeit geschoben hätte...


----------



## xerto (3. Mai 2011)

rik schrieb:


> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat. Duis aute irure dolor in reprehenderit in voluptate velit esse cillum dolore eu fugiat nulla pariatur. Excepteur sint occaecat cupidatat non proident, sunt in culpa qui officia deserunt mollit anim id est laborum.



Was hat das mit einem Stereo zu tun?


----------



## Gummischwain (4. Mai 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Was hat das mit einem Stereo zu tun?



Hast du dir das:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum
angesehen???

Es hat eben nichts mit einem Stereo zu tun! 

Der Kerl ist Admin und hat wahrscheinlich nur einen Darstellungs-Test oder wat weiß ich gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (4. Mai 2011)

So jetzt hats auch mich erwischt.

mein Stereo knarzt

Ich habe immer Eure Bemühungen am Stereo mitgelesen und mich immer gefragt, wo das Problem ist ein Geräusch zu lokalisieren. 

Jetzt weiss ich es. 

Also damit habe ich begonnen:

Pedale abgebaut, gefettet eingebaut
Kurbel ausgebaut, alle Lager ok, gereinigt und wieder eingebaut.
Sattel gewechselt und Sattelstütze gereinigt.

Alle  Lager auf Sitz geprüft, eventuell nachgezogen.

Das Bike ist vom Februar 2010, deckt eigentlich die Garantie einen solchen Schaden ab?

Muss ich mir schon mal einen Satz neuer Lager zulegen?


----------



## nimbus_leon (4. Mai 2011)

Weiß jemand, wann ein neues Stereo kommt? Also mit komplett neuem Rahmen etc.....

Ghost hat ja kürzlich das AMR Plus für 2012 mit komplett neuem Rahmen vorgestellt! SEEEHR schick das Teil! Was kommt da von Cube nach?


----------



## Gummischwain (4. Mai 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> So jetzt hats auch mich erwischt.
> 
> mein Stereo knarzt
> 
> ...



Hast du den Hinweis vom Andy gelesen bezüglich des Hauptlagers? 

_"Du weißt, dass du die lager nicht wirklich tauschen musst, wenns aus der  lagerregion knackt?! solange du kein spiel hast langt bolzen säubern,  schrauben entfetten und das ding mit locktite und ordentlich  fett(natürlöich getrennt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  wiede rzusammenschrauben. Mein neuer rahmen kanckt auch...ich wette  meinen arsch,d ass die pfeiffen das hauptlager wiedermal komplett  trocken verbaut haben!"_

Also Bolzen raus und mal ordentlich einfetten das Ding.
Gleiches gilt für alle anderen Gelenke des Rahmens. Die von Cube sind in Punkto Schmiermitteln sehr knauserich!

Ich habe mir mittlerweile angewöhnt ein Neubike komplett zu zerlegen und neu zusammenzubauen. Habe bis jetzt noch nie ein bike gehabt, wo alles ordentlich geschmiert war. 
An meinem Stereo waren die Gabel (fast null Öl drinne) das Steuerlager, und sämtliche Bolzen furztrocken.
Und von Drehmomenten haben die eh noch nie was gehört... 

Ob die Garantie das abdeckt? Denke nicht.
Wenn du willst, dass es ordentlich gemacht wird, mach es selbst!


----------



## Andi_85 (4. Mai 2011)

Mal kurz noch ne Frage zum Fett. 
@Gummischwain
Welches kannst du denn so empfehlen zum Fetten der Bolzen?
Zurzeit benutz ich "Weisses Brilliantfett mit PTFE" von Atlantic.
Tuts das?


----------



## zeKai (4. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, dass es ordentlich gemacht wird, mach es selbst!



Besser kann man es wohl nicht sagen.

Knacken hab ich auch oft, immer unterschiedliche stellen oft einfach nur Dreck was sich nach ein paar Kilometer erledigt hat.

Mein Hinterbau hat etwas Spiel (evtl 1-2mm) Wahrscheinlich die Gleitbuchsen am rp23, werde das auch selber versuchen zu machen dauert wahrscheinlich länger als beim Händler, aber ich spare Geld und kann im selben Atemzug die Lager überprüfen und einen Dämpfer Service machen. 

Whoa ich will gar nicht darüber nachdenken was das für ein Akt wird die Lager auszutauschen wenn es mal so weit ist.


----------



## JDEM (4. Mai 2011)

Wenn die Dämpferbuchsen hinüber sind, kann ich die von Wingover sehr empfehlen. Sind leichtgängiger und vor allem kostengünstiger zu ersetzen.
Einfach mal nach Wingover oder Buchsen hier im Forum suchen.

Mit Dämpferservice meinst du wohl nen Luftkammerservice? Der ist beim Fox super einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (4. Mai 2011)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Mal kurz noch ne Frage zum Fett.
> @Gummischwain
> Welches kannst du denn so empfehlen zum Fetten der Bolzen?
> Zurzeit benutz ich "Weisses Brilliantfett mit PTFE" von Atlantic.
> Tuts das?



Kommt drauf an wie viel Geld du verbrennen willst! 

Ne mal im Ernst: ich benutze ganz "normales" Schmierfett. Frag mich nicht nach Hersteller oder sowas... meines Erachtens wird das völlig überbewertet. Ich beziehe das immer aus unserer Werkstatt. Damit schmieren die auch die Industrielager der Werkzeugmaschinen.

Zum Punkt Schmiermittel kannst du dich hier im Forum dumm und dusselig lesen. Den Bolzen und Lagern ist das mE völlig Wurst, ob das nun von Atlantic oder wem auch immer kommt...

Wichtig ist in meinen Augen nur, dass es auch wirklich ein Schmierfett (am besten für Wälz-/Gleitlager etc.) und kein Dichtungs- oder Pumpenfett ist. Die sind meist zäher und bilden keinen so guten Schmierfilm zwischen den Kontaktstellen.

Edit sagt: mit dem Brilliantfett von Atlantic machste ganz sicher nix falsch und zu teuer isses auch nich.


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. Mai 2011)

Hey Stereojungs- sind die Knacki Geräusche auch beim Sting ein Problem? 
Werden da doch wohl nicht die Fettpresse besser finden. Wollt nämlich eins holen,wenn man das hier liest , wird man ja mehr am schrauben und abschmieren sein als an ner alten Dampflok.


----------



## Andi_85 (4. Mai 2011)

So ich kann mal vorerst die Lager ausschlieÃen.

Hab heute mal den Freilauf auseinander genommen und siehe da.





Bei einer Sperrklinke fehlt die Spitze komplett oben und kam mir lose engegen (Siehe Bild oben). Bei der zweiten ist die Spitze schon leicht angedrÃ¼ckt.





Und der Freilauf hat auch schon paar Kerben abbegkommen.

Stimmt das, dass sich der deutsche Vertrieb von den SUNRinglÃ© LR, gerade wegen solcher Probleme getrennt hat?

Naja morgen mal zu meinem HÃ¤ndler und im das zeigen. 150â¬ hatte ich fÃ¼r das LR nach meinem Rahmentausch bezahlt.


KÃ¶nnt jemand nen besseres LR fÃ¼r hinten mit Steckachse empfehlen? Budget liegt so bei 150 - 200 â¬. Gibts in der Preisklasse Ã¼berhaupt schon etwas gutes?


----------



## dusi__ (4. Mai 2011)

*räusper*  standard antwort im Cube Thread im IBC : finde erlösung hier

ps: reklamier den sch**** erstmal.


----------



## Andi_85 (4. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> *räusper*  standard antwort im Cube Thread im IBC : finde erlösung hier
> 
> ps: reklamier den sch**** erstmal.



Danke.
Hm reklamieren und die gleiche dann nochmal nehmen oder mein Händler fragen ob er das Geld zurück bekommt?


----------



## dusi__ (4. Mai 2011)

gleiche nochmal nehmen, direkt unverbaut verkaufen und neue kaufen


----------



## dusi__ (5. Mai 2011)

mal angenommen ich will  vorne 3´fach behalten, möchte aber eine kefü von e.thirteen oder sonstigen einbauen an meinem 2010 stereo,

hat jemand von euch erfahrungen gesammelt mit der hier?


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hey Stereojungs- sind die Knacki Geräusche auch beim Sting ein Problem?
> .



ich weiß gar nicht wie oft ich das schon gesagt habe, aber hier nochmal in aller deutlichkeit:

ES GIBT KEIN "PROBLEM" DAS SPEZIELL ZU CUBE GEHÖRT!
es ist vielmehr allg. ein problem, dass räder schlampig montiert werden. völlig wurscht ob da speißeeis, rocky, giant, cube, scott oder rad mit zwei reifen draufsteht!

@freilauf: kerben sind bei nem alukörper (`wenn denn einer is) normal.

@lager: wir haben in der werkstatt irgend ein lagerfett -wirkt professioneller aber prinzipiell egal was für fett. und nein garantie ises in der tat nicht. je nach dem wie dein dealer halt drauf, zumindest ist es bei uns so, würde sowas unter selbstverständlichen support fallen und würde dementsprechend schnellstmöglich ohne weitere finanzielle umstände korrigiert werden  manchmal lohnt sich nachfragen _ je nachdem wie viel vertrauen man seinem  um die ecke halt schenkt


----------



## tzwenenen (5. Mai 2011)

@dusi

Ich hab an meinem 2010er Fritzz folgende montiert:






Ich musste sie zwar minimal im oberen Bereich der Tretlagerklemmung abschleifen, aber funzt ansonsten ohne Probleme!


----------



## Gummischwain (5. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...es ist vielmehr allg. ein problem, dass räder schlampig montiert werden. völlig wurscht ob da speißeeis, rocky, giant, cube, scott oder rad mit zwei reifen draufsteht!...


 
Besser kann man's nicht sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (6. Mai 2011)

Also bei meiner Erstinspektion (400 km) hat Cube das abschmieren der Lageer und beseitigen Knacken der Lager übernommen.. Weiss allerdings nicht wie sich das bei weiteren Service-Sachen verhält.

Gruß


----------



## xerto (6. Mai 2011)

Fährt jemand von Euch eine Reverb am Stereo?

wie wird die denn montiert. Die Sattelstütze hat 34,9 mm Durchmesser. Die Reverb hat 30,9 oder 31,6 mm durchmesser.

wie passt das den? 

und welche Länge brauch ich am 18 Zoll Stereo?

Danke für die vielen Tipps beim quietschen und knarzen. 

Das mit dem zerlegen, reinigen und schmieren überzeugt mich am meisten. 

hab ich inzwischen auch mit Erfolg gemacht.


----------



## baumeister21 (6. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre zwar keine Reverb aber nehme stark an, dass da dann einfach eine Rezuzierhülse dazwischen gesteckt wird. 
z.B. sowas: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...huelse-fuer-Joplin-Sattelstuetze-31-6mm-.html


----------



## Unze77 (6. Mai 2011)

genau so ist es...

Und für die Länge - wenn ich mir dein Stereo ansehe is die Stütze schon weit herausen, also würd ich lieber die 420er nehmen. Kannst aber einfach mal nachmessen bei dir.


----------



## snooze (6. Mai 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Fährt jemand von Euch eine Reverb am Stereo?
> 
> w.



Jo,
fahre ein 20"er mit 420er reverb und dieser Hülse.


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (6. Mai 2011)

Grundsätzlich richtig, mit shim( Ausgleichshülse). 
Die Frage ist nur, wie lang sollte die Hülse sein.

Für meine Begriffe sind viele von den Hülsen im Handel arg kurz.

Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung, was CUBE an Mindesteinstecktiefe für sattelstützen vorschreibt, denke aber, das die Hülse besser auch so lang sein sollte. 
Meine Gravity Dropper steckt in einer 150 mm langen Hülse aus Kunststoff, angefertigt vom Dreher um die Ecke. 
Die geht satt unter die Schweissnaht von Oberrohr und Sitzrohr. Gerade bei meiner Auszugsweite von 28 cm und meinen erheblichen Gewicht war mir das wichtig.


----------



## Unze77 (7. Mai 2011)

CUBE schreibt an Mindesteinstecktiefe gar nix vor, das ist Sache des Stützenherstellers. Und die im Handel befindlichen Hülsen reichen locker aus. Ich hab auch noch nie gelesen, daß da bei irgendwem ein Problem aufgetreten wäre. Also bitte keinen Sturm lostreten, wo nicht mal ein Lüftchen weht....


----------



## wurzelhoppser (7. Mai 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> wurzelhoppser schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich sag mal Aufwiedersehn der Stereo Gemeinde ,war eine schöne interresante Zeit hier im Forum.
> ...


----------



## rODAHn (7. Mai 2011)

Das Stereo sah besser aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (7. Mai 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Das Stereo sah besser aus...


 
Ich kann dem Liteville optisch auch gar nichts abgewinnen.
Aber wenn's von der Geo besser passt, ist das die Hauptsache.


----------



## fatz (8. Mai 2011)

ich find die optik vom lv definitv schoener als der ganze hydrofoming-ramsch ala trek, giant & co und 
meilen schoener als so lieblos zusammengebratete dinger wie nicolai. ausserdem geht's definitv sowas
von ab. da kann nix von cube auch nur annaeherd mithalten. das rahmengewicht ist ja auch grad
mal ein gutes pfund niedriger


----------



## Mr.Worf (8. Mai 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Das Stereo sah besser aus...



Mmh, finde das 301 schon sehr dezent geil! 
Aber man sollte auch die preislichen Aspekte in Betracht ziehen.
Was die Kohletechnisch aufrufen ist schon der Hammer! 
 Und ist es dafür wirklich so viel besser???

Ich mag mein Stereo sehr. 

@ Wurzelhopser:
Sehe ich das richtig, Cube geschlachtet und alles an das 301 geschraubt?

Kappla Worf


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. Mai 2011)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> Mmh, finde das 301 schon sehr dezent geil!
> Aber man sollte auch die preislichen Aspekte in Betracht ziehen.
> Was die Kohletechnisch aufrufen ist schon der Hammer!
> Und ist es dafür wirklich so viel besser???
> ...


Haste richtig gesehen ,kannst gerne das Stereo Rahmenkit kaufen.
Gruss


----------



## Mr.Worf (8. Mai 2011)

Nee, lass mal.
Habe nen schönes Giftgrünes 2011.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (8. Mai 2011)

Sehr guter Wechsel! Liteville ist geil und ich machs dir bald nach aber nicht aufs 301er sondern aufs 601er! Und der Preis ist gerechtfertigt! Hohe Quali, super support und vom Fahren der Hammer! Trotzdem mag ich mein Stereo und hab viel Spaß mit dem Ding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Worf (8. Mai 2011)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> Sehr guter Wechsel! Liteville ist geil und ich machs dir bald nach aber nicht aufs 301er sondern aufs 601er! Und der Preis ist gerechtfertigt! Hohe Quali, super support und vom Fahren der Hammer! Trotzdem mag ich mein Stereo und hab viel Spaß mit dem Ding...



Ich würde es auch sehr gerne Mal testen!
Man kann natürlich keinen VW, mit nen Porsche vergleichen!

Ans Ziel, bringen mich beide, aber...... 

Gruß


----------



## Andi_85 (8. Mai 2011)

So hab mal wieder ganz blöde Fragen 

Um den Hinterbau beim Stereo 2011 zu zerlegen, muss man da eine bestimmte Reihenfolge beachten?
Wollte gerade mal das Horstlink-Gelenk säubern und neu fetten, aber bekomme auf der rechten Seite die Schraube mit dem Innengewinde nicht raus. Das steht nen bisschen arg unter Spannung.

Muss ich erst das Hollow Link zerlegen? Falls ja wie bekomm ich das Gelenk am Sitzrohr entfernt? Das hat ja innen auch 

Dämpfer hab ich natürlich entfernt! 


Gruß
Andi


----------



## derAndre (8. Mai 2011)

Das 301 ist ist zweifelfrei ein sehr geiles Bike. Sollte ich mal im Lotto gewinnen würde mir die Entscheidung zwischen dem 301 und Helius AM sehr schwer fallen, schätze ich. Ich bin am Wochenende ein Fanes von Alutech testgefahren, auch ein Träumchen und spielt meines erachtens in der gleichen Liga. Insgesammt tendiere ich aber zu den, für mein Empfinden, sehr liebevoll gebrutzelten Helius. Die Rahmengewichte von Liteville sind mir immer wieder ein Rätzel. So leicht und 5+5 Jahre Garantie bei voller Parkfreigabe. Das schon beeindruckend. Man fragt sich warum bekommen die anderen das nicht hin? Wenn ich mir die Coladosenbleche von meinem Stereo oder Canyon anschaue, sollte man meinen die müssen brutal leicht sein. Vom Service bei Liteville habe ich dagegen weniger erfreuliches gehört.

Ich war heute mit meinem Stereo im Park in Filthy und muss sagen, das Ding ist schon geil! Es bereitet mir immer wieder viel Spaß, wobei es sich auf dem Trail sicher wohler fühlt. Trotzdem macht es auch in der Luft und in Anliegern eine gute Figur. Lediglich der immer weicher werdende Hinterbau macht mir ein wenig sorgen.

Ride on
der André


----------



## slmslvn (9. Mai 2011)

Was biste denn alles gesprungen in den Filthys? Wollte morgen evtl. wieder hin.


----------



## derAndre (9. Mai 2011)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Was biste denn alles gesprungen in den Filthys? Wollte morgen evtl. wieder hin.


Leider nicht so viel. Mein Buddy ist gestürzt und hat sich verletzt. Da mussten wir den Tag relativ früh abbrechen. Bis dahin sind wir Die Linien 1,2 und 4 gefahren. Darüber hinaus wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch gar nicht gekommen. Die "kleinen" 1-2,5 m Sprünge reichen mir völlig. 2 und 4 machen aber wirklich viel Spaß. Wir sind auch noch die Line ganz hinten mit der großen Wall gefahren, wobei ich die Wall und den ersten Sprung ausgelassen habe. Mein Kumpel ist nach dem Minidrop auf der Startrampe gestürzt, weil es ihm das Vorderrad verrissen hat. Ziemliches Pech. Zum Glück scheint nun doch nix gebrochen. Sah zwischenzeitlich nicht so gut aus, der Gute. Mit dem großen Rad (bin früher BMX gefahren) fühle ich mich in der Luft immer noch ein wenig unsicher.

Wann willst Du morgen denn hin und wie lang?


----------



## slmslvn (9. Mai 2011)

Joa habe noch mal mit den Kollegen gequatscht, aber so wies aussieht gibt dat nix. Kommen erst recht spät weg und um 19.00 machen die ja schon dicht. Das lohnt sich dann irgendwie nicht.. Schade ansich..


----------



## tobone (9. Mai 2011)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> rODAHn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So nach fast 4 Wochen 301 muß ich sagen der umstieg hat sich auf jedenfall gelohnt.Das Bike ist einfach spritziger und lässt sich super fahren.Und ich sitze jetzt viel besser auf dem Bike ,das heißt nicht mehr soweit hinter dem Tretlager was ich beim Stereo nicht so gut fand.Alles im allem bin ich sehr zufrieden. Ob der Preis gerechtfertig ist sei mal dahin gestellthier mal zwei Fotos alt gegen neu.
> ...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (10. Mai 2011)

tobone schrieb:


> wurzelhoppser schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi. Schönes 301. Wie groß bist du?
> ...


----------



## Scout-11 (11. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte nur mal wissen,
wie weit man das Cube stereo für Enduro fahrten verwenden kann.
Also ob damit auch rides am Gardasee und so biken kann.

Gruß Scout-11


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2011)

ob du das "kannst" hängt von dir ab  aber stereo ist mit passenden parts zu 100% endurotauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scout-11 (11. Mai 2011)

ok, danke.
Glaubst de des Cube Pro 11 ist ausreichend.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2011)

dafür brauchts aber noch ein paar infos.
was wilst ausgeben, wo solls gewicht hin?......was fährst? abgesehn von gardasee.. wenn du ein stereo zum 100% enduro umbauen willst, dann kannst du es nicht serienmäßig nehmen, sondern dann eher ein fritzz, etc.


----------



## Scout-11 (11. Mai 2011)

ne natürlich nciht nur enduro,
aber halt die möglichkeit.
ich möchte auch noch im odenwald einfach biken gehen, sprich gelände rattouren


----------



## fatz (11. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> Also ob damit auch rides am Gardasee und so biken kann.


das geht auf keinen fall. unter 180mm federweg kannst am gardasee bergab nur schieben


----------



## Scout-11 (11. Mai 2011)

ne oda,
ich will halt net Ã¼ber 2500â¬
Und deswagen dachte ich ein stereo reicht mit 150mm federweg


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> ok, danke.
> Glaubst de des Cube Pro 11 ist ausreichend.



Wie Andi schon sagte... es kommt auf die Parts an.
Wenn du natürlich direkt die unterste Kante der Ausstattung beim Stereo wählst...  

Mit den Hayes Stroker Ryde überlebst du keinen Sommer... 
Du kannst dir natürlich die günstigste Version kaufen und dann einzelne parts nach und nach upgraden und die alten möglichst neu verkaufen.

Als kritisch sehe ich speziell die schwachen Bremsen und auch den LRS sowie die Federgabel.. wobei letztere Komponente noch vertretbar wäre.
Ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Scout-11 (11. Mai 2011)

und ab welcher variante wäre es besser???
 vielleicht cube stereo team


----------



## Scout-11 (11. Mai 2011)

oder the one


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> und ab welcher variante wäre es besser???
> vielleicht cube stereo team



Also unter 2500 Euro wird es ziemlich eng mit enduro-tauglich, aber das kann dir der Andi sicher besser auseinander dividieren...

Ich persönlich habe die RACE Variante gewählt und dann entsprechend noch ein paar Teile ausgetauscht. Die Variante bietet mE ne gute Basis... kostet allerdings auch mehr wie 2500...
Aber du musst halt wissen was du schwerpunktmäßig mit dem bike machen möchtest... nur um hier und da mal enduro zu fahren lohnt z.B. nicht der Kauf eines HANZZ oder Fritzz... wenn du sonst das ganze Jahr über im "normalen" AM-Bereich unterwegs bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scout-11 (11. Mai 2011)

ab wann nennt man es enduro
und ein hanzz kostet wie viel,


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> ab wann nennt man es enduro
> und ein hanzz kostet wie viel,



Gegenfrage: was verstehst du darunter? 

Diese ganzen Bereiche AM Enduro CC etc... werden eh etwas überbewertet und die Abgrenzung ist mE fließend.

Wichtig ist, was du mit dem bike vorhast und wo du es primär einsetzen willst.
Fahr mal ein paar Modelle Probe, dann wirst du schnell feststellen, dass du mit einem HANZZ als Touring-Fan nicht glücklich wirst (alleine schon von der Geo). Und auch bei einem Fritzz schleppst du zuviel Materialreserve mit dir herum, da es im Vergleich zum Stereo noch mal ne Ecke schwerer ist.

Ach ja, und was ein HANZZ kostet.... also das bekommst du selber raus. ;-)


----------



## Andi_85 (11. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> ab wann nennt man es enduro
> und ein hanzz kostet wie viel,



Cube hat da selbst ne Auflistung 
http://www.cube.eu/service/bedienun...ionData=374:tt_content:2678&juHash=d38193fb48
(CubeEinsatzbereichMTB.pdf)


----------



## Username123 (11. Mai 2011)

Hi,

kurze Zwischenfrage, welche Vorbaulänge hat denn der Syntace F109 Oversized am Stereo? Den gibt es ja in unterschiedlichen Längen, aber welcher wird da standardmäßig verbaut?

Gruß


----------



## dusi__ (11. Mai 2011)

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube das es ein* 90*mm vorbau war.

edit


----------



## Username123 (11. Mai 2011)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (11. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube das es ein* 90*mm vorbau war.
> 
> edit



Hängt das nicht auch von der Rahmengröße ab?
Bin mir aber nicht sicher.... bei mir war übrigens ein 100er verbaut.


----------



## Username123 (11. Mai 2011)

und welche rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Mai 2011)

Username123 schrieb:


> und welche rahmengröße hast du?



Wie gesagt, ich bin mir nicht 100pro sicher ob's was damit zu tun hat...

Ich habe einen 20" Rahmen.
Ist allerdings das 2010er Modell und verbaut ist der Syntace F149.
Evtl. haben die nicht nur das Modell sondern auch die Länge geändert in 2011.


----------



## Username123 (11. Mai 2011)

oh, jetzt wirds interessant.. ich dachte nämlich das bei den 2010ern auch der F109 verbaut war...

edit: du hast recht, 2010 waren es F149


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Mai 2011)

Username123 schrieb:


> oh, jetzt wirds interessant.. ich dachte nämlich das bei den 2010ern auch der F109 verbaut war...
> 
> edit: du hast recht, 2010 waren es F149



Ehm, das kann sein. 

Ich habe mein bike von RABE-BIKE in München bezogen. Die haben in 2010 noch SE-Modelle angeboten. Kann sein, dass da auch der Vorbau getauscht wurde... da bin ich allerdings überfragt...


----------



## JDEM (11. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> das geht auf keinen fall. unter 180mm federweg kannst am gardasee bergab nur schieben



Vor allem lassen einen die Trailwächter dann überhaupt nicht auf die Trails drauf, da muss man schon die 180mm vorweisen können 

Werd jetzt auch noch den letzten Knackfaktor am Stereo beseitigen gehen (Sattel) und dann hoffentlich endgültig meine Ruhe beim Fahren haben.


----------



## dusi__ (11. Mai 2011)

ich bin in ner std zuhause dann mess ich nochmal nach. bin mir eigentlich schon sicher das es ein 90´er war. in der SE reihe muss man mal schauen welche komponenten verbaut sind / waren.


----------



## Scout-11 (11. Mai 2011)

na ich hab grob gesagt gedacht:
Enduro gleich 75% Down
                   25% Up
AM gleich 50% / 50%

Und ich bin halt am überlegen wie viel federweg ich denn jetzt eig brauch


----------



## fatz (11. Mai 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Vor allem lassen einen die Trailwächter dann überhaupt nicht auf die Trails drauf, da muss man schon die 180mm vorweisen können


da hat's der alte moser noch gut gehabt, als er dort annodunnemal noch mit 
buntem hoserl und starrgabel unterwegs war. heut geht sowas gar nimmer.


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> na ich hab grob gesagt gedacht:
> Enduro gleich 75% Down
> 25% Up
> AM gleich 50% / 50%
> ...



Ehm, du merkst aber schon, das du von Kuschi und fatz ein wenig auf den Arm genommen wurdest bzgl. des Federwegs??!! 

Und was du da angibst sind die Vorgaben laut CUBE, die bringen dich auch nur grob weiter. 

Es hilft nichts!
Werde dir mal klar, was du künftig genau vorhast... mir scheint du bist da ziemlich planlos unterwegs...
Und was evtl. auch ganz wichtig wäre... wo liegen derzeit überhaupt deine Fähigkeiten... was ist die Preisobergrenze... etc....
Sonst wird dir hier keiner weiterhelfen können fürchte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmiederich (11. Mai 2011)

Hat mal wer in einem 08er Stereo eine 160er Gabel probiert?
Wie fährt sich das.Im Hinterbau lässt sich der Federweg scheints nicht vergrößern.


----------



## Scout-11 (11. Mai 2011)

Geld 2500â¬ im ernstfall 2700â¬

Im Wald hauptsÃ¤chlich eventuell auch mal ein klein wenig in  beerfelden und so.
Aber halt auch mal in den alpen ein paar abfahrten aber kein direktes downhill, ich will halt auch selbst hochfahren kÃ¶nnen


----------



## Cortina (11. Mai 2011)

Username123 schrieb:


> oh, jetzt wirds interessant.. ich dachte nämlich das bei den 2010ern auch der F109 verbaut war...
> edit: du hast recht, 2010 waren es F149



Hab an meinem den 109er und ist das 20" Modell vom Stereo HPC




Boa Kuschi, da hatte ich ja immer voll Suff dass ich den Trailwächtern bislang mit meinem Stereo immer entkommen bin 

fatz, wer will auch schon berabfahren....tztzzzzz...sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört.....was glaubsten warum ich nen Plastik Stereo hab.....trägt sich bergab leichter


----------



## Scout-11 (11. Mai 2011)

und was ist jetzt mit meiner frage


----------



## fatz (11. Mai 2011)

Schmiederich schrieb:


> Hat mal wer in einem 08er Stereo eine 160er Gabel probiert?


nein, aber in einem 06er. dachte das waere hier hinlaenglich bekannt.


> Wie fährt sich das.


besser als dir mancher weissmachen will. mit der absenkung der lyrik coil uturn und den sattel ganz
vor geht's sogar ganz passabel bergauf. etwas schwer wird's halt.


> Im Hinterbau lässt sich der Federweg scheints nicht vergrößern.


nein, ausser du baust einen fritzzrahmen ein.


----------



## Cortina (11. Mai 2011)

Scout, nachdem was Du schilderst reicht das Stereo locker aus, bin ständig am Lago und fahr mitm Lokal, wo ich mir mitm Stereo die Hosen braun mach fährt der noch mitm Hardtail runter.

Es ist nicht das Bike das Dich den Berg runterbringt sondern nur das Mittel zum Zweck 
Der Federweg entscheidet eventl. über den Spaß den Du dabei hast


----------



## Scout-11 (11. Mai 2011)

also reichen 150


----------



## Schmiederich (11. Mai 2011)

Fatz, danke für die Info.Da war ich wohl zu faul zum recherchieren.
Meinst Du einen kompletten Fritzzrahmen oder nur den Hinterbau?


----------



## fatz (11. Mai 2011)

komplett, aber dann isses eh ein fritz....

hinterbau bringt's ned. der ist eh sehr aehnlich, wenn ned gleich. der unterschied sind die umlenkhebel
und vermutlich der punkt wo sie am rahmen gelagert sind. ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass da
einer rumprobiert hat. ob's hingehauen hat weiss ich aber nimmer. m.e. nicht den aufstand wert. die 140
reichen normal. zumindest wenn du eher technische sachen faehrst und nicht zu schnell unterwegs
bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmiederich (11. Mai 2011)

Da werde ich mal eine Denkpause einlegen müssen


----------



## Scout-11 (11. Mai 2011)

ok, ich würde mich auch wohl er auf single trails und so begeben


----------



## JDEM (11. Mai 2011)

@Schmiedrich: Denke ne potente Gabel alá Lyrik U-Turn bringt wesentlich mehr Performancesteigerung als die 15-20mm am Hinterbau des Fritzz.
Der Umstieg von ner Revelation auf ne Lyrik hab ich nicht bereut, obwohl die ca. 700g mehr wiegt.


----------



## Scout-11 (11. Mai 2011)

U-Turn

ist doch die mit dem dreh ding oben.
kann man die an ein stereo machen auch wenn die 160mm federweg hat.


----------



## fatz (11. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> kann man die an ein stereo machen auch wenn die 160mm federweg hat.



sag mal, mit lesen hast du's nicht so oder?

die frage hab ich bereits in meinem vorletzten posting (nummer 3257) erlaeutert


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2011)

und mich fragts keiner zu ner 160ger im 08 stereo?!  
btw: da ich fließend ironisch, sarkastisch und zynisch kann, verstehe ich fatz immer zu 100%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (11. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> und mich fragts keiner zu ner 160ger im 08 stereo?!


deine hat doch nur 150 oder hab ich mir da was falsch gemerkt? 


> btw: da ich fließend ironisch, sarkastisch und zynisch kann, verstehe ich fatz immer zu 100%


so schwer ist das dann meistens auch ned. die frage ist eher ob das verstandene vertraeglich ist. 
ausserdem hab ich mich heut eh zsammgrissn


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2011)

normal sollte man ein höheres niveau erwarten knnen - stimmt  immer diese ironie-basics für anfä#nger....

ah und klugschei$$er  - der cm..


----------



## fatz (11. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> der cm..


...reisst's voll raus.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2011)

am material scheiterts nie


----------



## jammerlappen (11. Mai 2011)

nebenbei: Glückwunsch zum Neuen @ fatz, auch von Dir würd ich gern nen Statement zum "Evolutionssprung" hören!

Gruss


----------



## JDEM (11. Mai 2011)

Ich frag mich immer noch wie man das Stereo mit ner 140er Gabel oder noch weniger vernünftig fahren kann.


----------



## Unze77 (11. Mai 2011)

Schmiederich schrieb:


> Hat mal wer in einem 08er Stereo eine 160er Gabel probiert?
> Wie fährt sich das.Im Hinterbau lässt sich der Federweg scheints nicht vergrößern.



Hab bei meinem 08er jetzt die Magura Wotan mit 160mm drinnen und war Anfangs auch skeptisch, dachte das Bike könnte "hibbelig" werden, aber von wegen. Es fährt sich absolut super und ich kann ne 160er Gabel nur empfehlen...


----------



## fatz (12. Mai 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> nebenbei: Glückwunsch zum Neuen @ fatz, auch von Dir würd ich gern nen Statement zum "Evolutionssprung" hören


ich vermute du willst wissen wie sich das 301 faehrt.

gut, zum einen ist es deutlich leichter als das gepimpte stereo bei eher noch 
enduromaessigerem aufbau:
lyrik um 12mm aufgebohrt, 45er vorbau, fetteres hinterrad (sun eq31 auf hope 
pro 2 evo), 75cm lenker (sixpack millenium), 2fach kurbel 22/36 mit bash, ghetto
kettenfuehrung modell harz4 (haett ich schon lang auch an den wuerfel bauen sollen) 
und natuerlich 160mm am heck.
gleich/aehnlich geblieben ist: reifen muddy mary ts/ fatal bert, bremse avid elixir 
cr (auch ned besser als die juicy7, aber passt). forderrad (sun sos auf fusion nabe)

der hobel geht leichter bergauf und der hinterbau schluckt besser, wenn's grob
wird. allerdings ist er bei kleinen sachen straffer als das stereosofa, was aber OK ist.

bin letzte woche mal den haustrail gefahren, da merk ich bergab schon einen unterschied.
ist einfach lockerer im handling. am sonntag bin ich mal eine groessere runde durch
die berge an der brandenberger ache gefahren und die 1700hm/45km liefen ganz gut durch,
obwohl ich im moment noch nicht so fit bin, weil ich im winter recht faul war.

alles in allem noch mehr so wie ich's haben will. viel reseven fuer harte trails und 100%
tourentauglich. zum aufgebohrten stereo merklich besser, wenn auch nicht ein quantensprung.


----------



## Flooho (12. Mai 2011)

Was meinst du mit "12mm aufgebohrt" ?


----------



## dusi__ (12. Mai 2011)

mehr power 


 "har har har"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (12. Mai 2011)

Flooho schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "12mm aufgebohrt" ?


meine lyrik (bj. 08) hat 160mm federweg. baut man aber die stahlfeder aus,
stellt man fest, dass die daempfung gut 10mm mehr hergibt. wenn man nun
den alustoepsel unten an der feder mit einer huelse verlaengert, kriegt man
ein bissl mehr federweg. zeichnung findest du in den fotos von user Brausa.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/600785
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/596739
in verbindung mit einer relativ weichen feder, kann man dann ein bischen
mehr federweg ausnutzen.

kannst aber fuer's stereo vergessen. das ist dann doch etwas viel.


----------



## Guerill0 (12. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> ok, ich würde mich auch wohl er auf single trails und so begeben



Merkste selber?

Singletrail A
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/images/s-grade/s0/15.jpg

Singletrail B
http://www.singletrail-skala.de/images/s-grade/s5/03.jpg


----------



## Scout-11 (13. Mai 2011)

a auf jeden
b wenn machbar.

ich will halt en fahrrad mit dem ic auch hochkommen


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> a auf jeden
> b wenn machbar.
> 
> ich will halt en fahrrad mit dem ic auch hochkommen



Ohne dir jetzt zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber bei deiner Ahnung die du von bikes und von ihren Einsatzgebieten/Fahreigentschaften zu haben scheinst und dem was du hier so von dir gibst, würde ich sagen:

c: du fährst weder a noch b! 


@ Guerill0:


----------



## Scout-11 (13. Mai 2011)

danke, für das nette gespräch.
Aber ehrlich du hast auch mal kleinangefangen.
Und wie lang fährst du schon 
ich bin noch nett mal 18 also bitte


----------



## Ryo (13. Mai 2011)

Jep wir haben alle mal kleine angefangen 
Das gilt aber auch fürs Bike
Ich halte ein so teures Bike in jungen Jahren für überzogen, es sei denn du bist wirklich schon lange mit der Materie vertraut wie bspw. Andi...


----------



## Scout-11 (13. Mai 2011)

na was meinst du jetzt mit vertraut,
denn wunsch/Willen hab ich auch schon lange.
ich mein fahren tue ich schon lange, aber halt nur so über feldwege und so


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> danke, für das nette gespräch.
> Aber ehrlich du hast auch mal kleinangefangen.
> Und wie lang fährst du schon
> ich bin noch nett mal 18 also bitte



Ich versuch's noch ein letztes Mal auf die überdeutliche Tour. Für Sarkasmuss und andere rhetorische Stilmittel scheinst du nicht so empfänglich zu sein. 

Es geht hier nicht darum, wer was kann! Ich würde Variante b nicht mal im Traum versuchen zu fahren! Zumindest nicht mit dem Stereo und meinen Fähigkeiten. Wenn dann so Sätze kommen wie "auf jeden" und "wenn machbar"... 
Es geht darum, dass du zumindest derzeit keine Ahnung von der Materie zu haben scheinst und es somit schwer ist dir zu helfen. Es wurden hier schon zahlreiche Tips gegeben, die du aber entweder ignoriert oder nicht verstanden hast.
Es gibt keine Eierlegende-Woll-Milch Sau, mir der du gleichermaßen super rauf wie runter kommst!
Die meisten bikes sind deswegen in Kategorien unterteilt. Bezogen auf CUBE bedeutet dies:

HANZZ: reinrassige downhill Maschine. Das Ding will bergab geprügelt werden. Bergauf macht wenig Spaß (aufgrund der Geometriedes Rahmens).
FRITZZ: ist quasi die Vorstufe zum HANZZ. Geht auch gut bergab und auch noch relativ gut bergauf.
STEREO: ist wiederum die abgespeckte Variante zum FRITZZ. Der Rahmen ist leichter und auch die Komponenten (z.B. die Gabel) sind weniger stark ausgelegt. Geht fast gleich gut bergab aber aufgrund des geringeren Gewichts und weniger Federweg besser bergauf.
Zuletzt:
AMS: in meinen Augen mehr für Touring gedacht. Geht gleichermaßen gut bergab wie bergauf. Meist nochmal reduzierter Federweg gegenüber dem FRITZZ.

So, nun hast du eine grobe Übersicht, die du allerdings auch im Netz hättest nachlesen können. 

Als Anfänger würde ich dir zum STEREO raten. Es bietet einen guten Kompromiss und ist mit entsprechenden Komponenten (die du je nach Können nach und nach austauschen kannst) umbaubar zu einem FRITZZ light, wenn du so willst.

Hilft dir das nun weiter?
Was du fährst, kannst oder wo du hin willst... das musst du wirklich selber wissen.


----------



## Ryo (13. Mai 2011)

Wollen tu ich auch viel das ist aber nicht der Punkt.
Feldwege kann man auch mit nem schönen touringbike oder trekkingbike fahren.
Das Problem seh ich einfach da, dass du so gut wie keine Erfahrung im Gelände hast, ergo auch nicht genau weißt welche Art Bike du willst.
Ein Stereo ist schon eine ordentliche Investition, für einen Jugendlichen umso mehr, daher würde ich dir nahelegen dir erstmal ein günstiges Einsteigerbike zu holen und mit dem mal zu probieren. Du merkst dann recht schnell woran du bist und ob du mehr willst.
Ich bin 1 Jahr lang ein Acid gefahren bevor ich auf ein Fully umgestiegen bin. Das war goldrichtig, denn dann wusste ich was im Gelände (zumindest bedingt auf die Region hier) abgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (13. Mai 2011)

Ryo schrieb:


> Wollen tu ich auch viel das ist aber nicht der Punkt.
> Feldwege kann man auch mit nem schönen touringbike oder trekkingbike fahren.
> Das Problem seh ich einfach da, dass du so gut wie keine Erfahrung im Gelände hast, ergo auch nicht genau weißt welche Art Bike du willst.
> Ein Stereo ist schon eine ordentliche Investition, für einen Jugendlichen umso mehr, daher würde ich dir nahelegen dir erstmal ein günstiges Einsteigerbike zu holen und mit dem mal zu probieren. Du merkst dann recht schnell woran du bist und ob du mehr willst.
> Ich bin 1 Jahr lang ein Acid gefahren bevor ich auf ein Fully umgestiegen bin. Das war goldrichtig, denn dann wusste ich was im Gelände (zumindest bedingt auf die Region hier) abgeht.




amen 

kauf dir als erstes n "billiges" acid, schau was du in diesem jahr alles angestellt hast und 2012 kann das stereo / fritzz / hanzz kommen


----------



## Scout-11 (13. Mai 2011)

ja, aber ich hab kein bock mir nächstes jahr dann wieder ein bike uholen, vorallem werden des meine eltern nicht erlauben noch ein bike zukaufen.

und eigentlich bin ich mir schon ganz sicher, 
weil ich holl mir wohl eincube stereo the one 2010 modell
des ding ist nur ich bin derzeit so unsicher
des hat aber auch noch privatere gründe


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> ja, aber ich hab kein bock mir nächstes jahr dann wieder ein bike uholen, vorallem werden des meine eltern nicht erlauben noch ein bike zukaufen.
> 
> und eigentlich bin ich mir schon ganz sicher,
> weil ich holl mir wohl eincube stereo the one 2010 modell
> ...




Ehm, vergleich mal die Aussage deiner zweiten und vierten "Satzreihe"! 


Wenn Geld nicht das Problem ist, würde ich dir raten, direkt ein gescheites bike zu kaufen, da du sonst nur unnötig Geld verbrennst! 
Wenn du deine Fähigkeiten ausbauen und nicht mehr nur Feldwege fahren willst, machst du mit dem Stereo sicher nichts falsch...

Ich kann dir wärmstens den RABE in München empfehlen. Die versenden ihre bikes kostenlos und die Ausstattung und das Preisleistungsverhältnis sind mM nach top! 
Wenn du allerdings noch an ein passendes 2010er Modell kommst... noch besser!


----------



## Scout-11 (13. Mai 2011)

danke, da ich aber in der nähe von biketechnik bin werde ich wohl da hin gehen,
und nach meiner konfi dürfte geld nett das erste problem sein


----------



## Scout-11 (13. Mai 2011)

und von den feldwegen möchte ich mich verarbschieden und auf zum königsstuhl und so


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> und von den feldwegen möchte ich mich verarbschieden und auf zum königsstuhl und so



Dann genug gequasselt.... 
Stereo-Besitzer werden und Spaß haben! 

Ach ja: Bilder der neuen Errungenschaft nicht vegessen - wenn es soweit ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scout-11 (13. Mai 2011)

ja so etwa ab dem 23.05.11
werde es mir dann hollen wenn noch im laden vorhanden.
danke vielmals


----------



## Scout-11 (13. Mai 2011)

noch eine frage,
wie mach am besten bild in action???


----------



## psycho_dmr (13. Mai 2011)

scnr:


----------



## Mr.Worf (13. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> danke, da ich aber in der nähe von biketechnik bin werde ich wohl da hin gehen,
> und nach meiner konfi dürfte geld nett das erste problem sein



Durch so jemanden wie du es bist, bin ich günstig an mein Baby gekommen. War erst 7 Monate alt, und ich habe mal eben 900Tacken gespart! 
Ich war sehr lange Zeit mit HT´s glücklich. Meiner Meinung würd es reichen für den Anfang, um zu sehen ob man Spaß am Mtbiken hat oder nicht..
Aber muß ja jeder Selber wissen. Und solange Papa zahlt.... 
Könntes die natürlich auch das Cube Mono zulegen..
Dann viel Spaß, mit dem neuen, demnächst....

Kappla Worf


----------



## Scout-11 (13. Mai 2011)

danke danke

1. ich muss alles selbst zahlen, zur konfi bekomme ich nix von meinen eltern.

2. ich saß schon auf denen von freunden und war auf dem königstuhl etwas unterwegs.

3. Nicht jeder ist gleich.

4..................................................................................................................

Ich weiß, für euch bin ich wohl der Anfänger mit 0 Durchblick, aber ich habe absolute
lust auf biken, ich kann kaum noch warten.
Und ja ich bin vieleicht noch nicht so mit den teilen ausen.
aber ich bin ich und weiß was ich machen will.

Gruß scout-11


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (13. Mai 2011)

Hier mal mein Arbeitsgerät komplett customized Aufbau und auf Abfahrt getrimmt durch 50mm Vorbau, selbstgebauter Kettenführung und nem LRS mit Hope ProII Naben und Mavic EN 521 Felgen... Halbjährlich müssen allerdings die Fox Dämpferbuchsen gewechselt werden, weil ausgeschlagen.......


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (13. Mai 2011)

Und für nur bergab hat man halt dann ein richtiges Arbeitsgerät!


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Mai 2011)

sehr nettes stereo! jetzt noch ne 36 vorne rein...


----------



## Scout-11 (13. Mai 2011)

wäre das überhaupt möglich.
mit ner 160mm andi???

und so ein "echtes arbeitsgerät"  ist cool,
aber wo bekomm ich eins samt händler im nußlocher umkreis her???
Und dann will ich ja auch noch berg auf kommen,
weil es gibt bestimmt nicht überall shuttel buse.
und ob ich den königsstuhl mit 9-? vielen gänge hoch komm ist fraglich


----------



## fatz (13. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> wäre das überhaupt möglich.
> mit ner 160mm andi???


sag mal, bist du eigentlich komplett bescheuert? 
genau die frage hab ich vorgestern des langen und des breiten in diesem thread beackert.
mitten zwischen deinem vorpubertaeren gefasel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scout-11 (13. Mai 2011)

ja stimmt sorry,
aber wenn du die frage nicht magst, ignoriere sie und antworte nur wenn du die Frage magst.
Ich dachte halt schon wieder ist das möglich, bricht da ned der rahmen, aber stimmt.

Ansonsten, noch eine Frage wie viel hat den der Custom aufbau vom Stereo gekostet.

(des vom Bild)


----------



## JDEM (14. Mai 2011)

Auf so dämliche und schlecht artikulierte Fragen kann man halt schlecht antworten... Wie der Fatz schon meinte, hier im Thema ist alles mindestens ein mal schon beschrieben, muss man sich nur die Mühe machen und mal ein wenig lesen. Wenn du komplett keine Ahnung hast und absoluter Anfänger bist, würde ich mir eh kein Stereo holen, lieber erst einmal klein anfangen und schauen ob dir MTBiken überhaupt gefällt.


----------



## dusi__ (14. Mai 2011)

du bist echt schlimm


----------



## icube (14. Mai 2011)

@ scout-11 wie wärs wenn du jetz mal die klappe halten würdest wir sind hier nicht auf facebook oder twitter wo man jeden misst kommentieren muss! wenn du was nicht weißt dann benutz die suchfunktion, die spuckt fast immer was aus und sollte auch nicht allzu schwer zu kapieren sein !!


----------



## Schmiederich (14. Mai 2011)

@ scout-11 Du nervst gewaltig!  
erst lesen, dann denken , dann schreiben, so geht das.


----------



## Durus (14. Mai 2011)

Hier mal ein paar neue Bilder von mein Stereo HPC Race nach ein klein Upgrade. Neu sind Sattel (passte besser zum Gesäß ), 203mm Scheibe vorne, NC-17 Flats und den LRS von DT Swiss XM-1550.
Ansonsten habe ich noch die MT8 im Blick, aber da möchte ich erstmal noch selber testen was die drauf hat, bevor ich den Hype folge 





http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us



http://imageshack.us


----------



## christian27884 (14. Mai 2011)

@ Durus

Nice Bike  Was sind das für Ergon Griffe ? 

GX 1 ode GS 1 ?

War lange Zeit unentschlossen und hab mir jetzt gestern die GS 1 in Schwarz bestellt, weil ich mir nicht sicher war ob die weissen mit meinem schwarzen Lenker besser harmonieren. Hab das 2010 The One in Black´n White


----------



## icube (14. Mai 2011)

sehr geiles Stereo!
wie machen sich die Laufräder, die hab ich momentan auch im Auge ?!
hast dus schon mal gewogen? dürfte eins der leichtesten Stereos sein die so rumfahren!


----------



## Themeankitty (14. Mai 2011)

@ Durus 
Ultra affengeiles Stereo HPC Race.
Haben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (14. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> ja stimmt sorry,
> aber wenn du die frage nicht magst, ignoriere sie und antworte nur wenn du die Frage magst.
> Ich dachte halt schon wieder ist das möglich, bricht da ned der rahmen, aber stimmt.
> 
> ...


 
Gestern dachte ich noch du hättest "Anlaufschwierigkeiten" aber du bekommst wirklich gar nichts mehr mit, oder?

Und du bist wirklich sicher, dass du 18 und nicht 8 bist???
Lass dir mal Nachhilfe im LESEN und am besten direkt auch in Punkto Artikulation geben... Papa zahlt das bestimmt auch...  Und im Gegensatz zu einem teuren bike (mit dem du eh nicht umgehen kannst wie es scheint) wäre es gut angelegtes Geld. 

Sorry, aber dir ist anscheinend echt nicht mehr zu helfen...


@ Durus:


----------



## Durus (14. Mai 2011)

christian27884 schrieb:


> @ Durus
> Nice Bike  Was sind das für Ergon Griffe ?
> GX 1 ode GS 1 ?


Sind die GX1. Ich hatte die auch schon an mein alten 2008er Stereo jedoch in schwarz und war mit denen sehr zufrieden und da mein Race eh schon sehr weißlastig ist, habe ich mich eben für diese entschieden.


icube schrieb:


> sehr geiles Stereo!
> wie machen sich die Laufräder, die hab ich momentan auch im Auge ?!
> hast dus schon mal gewogen? dürfte eins der leichtesten Stereos sein die so rumfahren!


Mal abgesehen das die mir schon optisch sehr viel besser gefallen als die alten, sind sie eine echte Bereicherung. Beschleunigen sehr gut und dabei super steif, bei weniger Gewicht. Eigentlich eine Kombination die selten funktioniert, aber der alte LRS ist echt das schwächste Glied gewesen. Der war zwar nicht schlecht, aber für so ein Rad nicht wirklich angemessen.
Laut Hersteller lag das Originalgewicht ohne Pedale bei 12,1kg. Habe es nie kontrolliert. Mein Umbau liegt bei 12,2kg mit Flats. Die Ergongriffe und größere Bremsscheibe haben natürlich das Gewicht auch etwas erhöht, aber nichts geht über Komfort! 
Und wie gesagt, mal schauen was die MT8 so bringt und wenn die XT Kassette abgefahren ist wird auch die noch gegen eine XTR getauscht. Ansonsten macht das biken einfach nur laune!


----------



## icube (14. Mai 2011)

die werd ich mir demnächst  wohl auch drauf schrauben  
das einzige was ich noch verändern würde, wäre ein kürzerer Vorbau so gegen 60/70!
die MT8 hab ich letztens auch mal angeschaut aber der Preis ist einfach viel zu hoch!


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Gestern dachte ich noch du hättest "Anlaufschwierigkeiten" aber du bekommst wirklich gar nichts mehr mit, oder?
> 
> Und du bist wirklich sicher, dass du 18 und nicht 8 bist???
> Lass dir mal Nachhilfe im LESEN und am besten direkt auch in Punkto Artikulation geben... Papa zahlt das bestimmt auch...  Und im Gegensatz zu einem teuren bike (mit dem du eh nicht umgehen kannst wie es scheint) wäre es gut angelegtes Geld.
> ...



Erstmal: P.O.R.N.O. HPC  ziemlich stark!

normal iser nich so wie er rüber kommt jungs  weiß auch nicht warum er hier scheins mit zwei geschlossenen augen rumklickt. Hat im übrigen noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass er bereits seit einem jahr ein scott voltage fährt und nu was gescheitens will.

so und du "scout": die guten leute kommen nicht alle aus heidelberg und umgebung. keiner hat ne ahnung wer oder was ein königstuhl ist  genauso wie du einfach mal die bereits beantworteten fragen einfach mal lesen solltest! ah und mach dir doch nich soviele gedanken! du machst mit nem stereo nix verkehrt und um überhaupt mal in die gegend zu kommen, dass du über kleinscheiss alá gabel, "trail" fahren etc. motzen darfst, musst du schließlich mit irgendwas mal "gscheit" anfangen.


----------



## Durus (14. Mai 2011)

icube schrieb:


> die werd ich mir demnächst  wohl auch drauf schrauben
> das einzige was ich noch verändern würde, wäre ein kürzerer Vorbau so gegen 60/70!
> die MT8 hab ich letztens auch mal angeschaut aber der Preis ist einfach viel zu hoch!


ich werde mal gucken was ich noch so mit der Zeit ändern werde, aber danke für den Tipp!
Ja das ist einer der Gründe warum ich nicht sofort umsteigen werde und so schlecht ist die R1 nicht, auch wenn ich in der einen oder anderen Situation schon etwas mehr Bremspower hätte.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Mai 2011)

ich hab die r1 am reaction.. und die funzt besser als meine alte k24! insofern hat die r1 deutlich mehr power als man ihr zutrauen möchte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (14. Mai 2011)

Neuer Lenker, Reverb und die Gabel auf Stahlfeder U-Turn umgebaut. 
Wiegt zwar jetzt ein wenig mehr, aber funktioniert auch wesentlich besser, besonders die Reverb ist ein Meilenstein


----------



## Scout-11 (14. Mai 2011)

Danke,
dann vergesst einfach alles was ich geschrieben habe,
ich habe zudem geschrieben das ich unter 18 bin, nur so nebenbei, aber egal.
ok???
Und neben bei ich habe ne 1 in deutsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber wahrscheinlich ist mein Deutschlehrer ein alter dummer Mann.

Gruß Scout


----------



## Schmiederich (14. Mai 2011)

Scout-11
Du nervst ja immer noch.
Anscheinend begreifst Du so etwa weniger als nichts.


----------



## icube (14. Mai 2011)

wieso machst du dir das leben eig so schwer?! machs doch einfach wie jeder andere im forum auch und benutze die suchfunktion und les dich durch die threads! man kann hier verdammt viel lernen und man bekommt auch hilfe (wenn man mit der suchfunktion nicht weiter gekommen ist oder hald spezielle fragen hat)! und wenn du so schlau bist dann solltest du es spätestens jetz kapiert haben!!


----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2011)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> Und neben bei ich habe ne 1 in deutsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



"nebenbei" wird zusammengeschrieben und "Deutsch" mit großem D.
Entweder Du machst das mit absicht oder Dein Deutschlehrer is ne noch größere Null als Du 


EDIT: Schmiederich wo hast Du eigentlich dieses mit "Extasy Überdosis gedopte hypernervöse" Benutzerbild her, ich könnt mich jedesmal wegschmeißen


----------



## st-bike (14. Mai 2011)

Ich meine da noch mehr Fehler zu finden, aber ich hatte nur 'ne zwei in Deutsch, also sage ich lieber nichts.  (Hoffe aber selbst die Fehler nicht gemacht zu haben).


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> "nebenbei" wird zusammengeschrieben und "Deutsch" mit großem D.
> Entweder Du machst das mit Absicht oder Dein Deutschlehrer is ne noch größere Null als Du




...


----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2011)

Hömma, ich hatte ne vier in Deutsch oder warum glaubst Du bin ich nach Italien ausgewandert, hab in Deutscheland den Einbürgerungstest mehrmals nicht bestanden


----------



## xerto (14. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hömma, ich hatte ne vier in Deutsch oder warum glaubst Du bin ich nach Italien ausgewandert, hab in Deutscheland den Einbürgerungstest mehrmals nicht bestanden



ja wenn du "nebenbei" zusammen und Deutsch groß schreibst 

you must go to italy


----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2011)

Wie Du warst noch schlechter als ich in Deutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmiederich (14. Mai 2011)

Cortina
EDIT: Schmiederich wo hast Du eigentlich dieses mit "Extasy Überdosis gedopte hypernervöse" Benutzerbild her, ich könnt mich jedesmal wegschmeißen [/QUOTE]

Das gabs mal vor vielen Jahren im Forum hier.
Schön, dass es Dir Spaß macht.
Aber tu Dir nicht weh beim Wegschmeißen, nicht dass ich noch Ärger bekomme.

Edit: Dieser Text wurde vom Lehrer korrigiert.....


----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2011)

Nö tut nicht weh und wenn wir schon dabei sind, Konjunktiv - könnte - ich tu es ja nicht wirklich  

Das Ding macht mich narrisch


----------



## xerto (14. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wie Du warst noch schlechter als ich in Deutsch



so würd ich das nicht grundsätzlich nennen.

mein deutschlehrer war sich unsicher ob ich ein unerkanntes genie so wie goethe oder nur einfach doof bin


----------



## Strampelaffe (15. Mai 2011)

Aaaaaalso Jungs, dann denkt auch bitte an die Interpunktion . Man bekommt hier und da schnell den Eindruck, dass Kommas mit Helium gefüllt werden, damit sie als Apostrophe vor sämliche Genetiv- und Plural-s (was issen jetzt der Plural des Buchstaben s ???? ) empor schweben. 

Wenn man solche Sachen wie "Bike's" oder gar "link's" oder "recht's" lesen muss, dann könnte ich :kotz: Apostrophe sind wohl eine Modeerscheinung.....und ich hatte nur eine 3 in Deutsch!


----------



## icube (15. Mai 2011)

habe gerade das erste mal meinen Dämpfer ausgebaut und alles sauber gemacht und mal gecheckt! Beim Zusammenbauen hab ich den Dämpfer als erstes unten festgeschraubt und dann wollte ich ihn oben fixieren und dabei is mir ausgefallen das wenn man von hinten aufs bike schaut er rechts am dreieck angeht und links leicht luft hat! tut der leichte Versatz was waren glaub ich locker so 3 - 5 mm?! oder gibts da eine bestimmte Reihenfolge wie man den montiert?


----------



## Gummischwain (15. Mai 2011)

Schmiederich schrieb:


> Scout-11
> Du nervst ja immer noch.
> Anscheinend begreifst Du so etwa weniger als nichts.


 
Lassen wir es damit gut sein. Er lernt's vielleicht (irgendwann) noch...
 Macht keinen Sinn ihm einen Rat zu geben... der gute scout scheint "beratungsresistent" zu sein! 



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Erstmal: P.O.R.N.O. HPC  ziemlich stark!


 
AMEN


----------



## Mr.Worf (15. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Lassen wir es damit gut sein. Er lernt's vielleicht (irgendwann) noch...
> Macht keinen Sinn ihm einen Rat zu geben... der gute scout scheint "beratungsresistent" zu sein!  AMEN



"Lustig bei euch!" 
Und das HPC ist wirklich der Hammer!


----------



## wildkater (15. Mai 2011)

@Durus:
seit wann gibt's die XT-Kurbel in schwarz?


----------



## Gummischwain (15. Mai 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> @Durus:
> seit wann gibt's die XT-Kurbel in schwarz?


 
Seit diesem Jahr.
War eigentlich zuerst nur für CUBE als OEM zu haben, aber ich glaube Shimano will die künftig auch so in schwarz anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi_85 (15. Mai 2011)

2012er Modelle gibt es in schwarz und silber.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=517375


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Mai 2011)

icube schrieb:


> habe gerade das erste mal meinen Dämpfer ausgebaut und alles sauber gemacht und mal gecheckt! Beim Zusammenbauen hab ich den Dämpfer als erstes unten festgeschraubt und dann wollte ich ihn oben fixieren und dabei is mir ausgefallen das wenn man von hinten aufs bike schaut er rechts am dreieck angeht und links leicht luft hat! tut der leichte Versatz was waren glaub ich locker so 3 - 5 mm?! oder gibts da eine bestimmte Reihenfolge wie man den montiert?



du meinst dass du ihn verspannt reinmachen musst? 
is seltsamer weise normal..
also ich hatte es bei zwei (08er) Kundenrädern genauso. bei meinem eigenen (08er) hats immer exakt gepasst. beim neuen hab ichs noch nicht gemacht. scheint ne streuung oder sowas zu sein?! nicht wirklich schön, aber hat keine auswirkungen  (und ich hab, als ichs das erste mal erlebt hab auch zwei mal den hinterbau zerlegt bis ichs geglaubt hab )


----------



## icube (15. Mai 2011)

ich bin mittlerweile auch bei 3 mal komplett zerlegen und wieder zusammenbauen,
aber ändert sich nicht wirklich was! wirkt sich das dann nicht negativ auf den dämpfer auf wenn der unter "relativer" spannung arbeitet? weil der wird ja jetz weiter nacht links gedrückt als er eig steht und auf dem rechten dreieck wirkt auch eine größer kraft wie auf dem linken... komisch aber wenns normal ist gut, jetz is wenigstens wieder alles sauber gefettet  
achja andi du kennst dich doch mit dem luftkammer service beim fox aus, weist du da irgend nen link wo das beschrieben ist weil meiner "schmatzt" ein wenig! 

gruß icube


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Mai 2011)

wenn er schmatzt ises nicht die luftkammer, sondern luft oder öl in der stickstoffkammer. ich weiß nur, dass ich die talas I stickstoff kammer nicht selbst servicen konnte, weil man spezialwerkzeug gebraucht hat. keine ahnung ehrlich gesagt wiefern das servicen der stickstoffkammer im rp23 funzt, weil meine noch nie was hatte und bei kunden sich der zeitaufwand nciht lohnt - da is fox dann die meist günstigere alternative.

die "verspannung" hat bei den kunden nix ausgemacht... ich mein im endeffekt muss es ja schon immer so gewesen sein! du verbaust den hinterbau ja nicht so, dass er auf einmal irgendwo 5mm luft hat!

ah und wegen schmatzen: also wenns nur ein bissl is, dann lass ihn mal noch bissl schmatzen. kaputt gehn kann nix - nur die dämpfung wird schlechter im zweifelsfall. wenns nicht mehr aufhört servict du und wenns, wie bei mir im übrigen nach ein zwei mal fahren wieder weg is, dann is alles gut


----------



## icube (15. Mai 2011)

wieder mal super weiter geholfen! 
mach jetz mal 2 - 3 testfahrten und schau dann mal was der hinterbau macht  

gruß icube


----------



## osbow (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen! Ich überlege mir ein Stereo Pro zu kaufen, jedoch habe ich mir mal genauer das Team-Modell angeschaut und frage mich nun ob es sich lohnt den höheren Preis zu investieren?

Dann habe ich noch eine andere Frage: Wenn ich das Bike online kaufe und ich in der Garantiezeit Probleme damit habe, kann ich dann damit zu jedem offiziellen Cube-Händler oder muss ich mich immer an den Verkäufer wenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. Mai 2011)

FAQ, Allgemein - An wen kann ich mich wenden, wenn ich ein Problem mit meinem CUBE Bike habe?

Der erste Weg geht immer zum Cube-Fachhändler bei dem das Bike erworben wurde. Eine Verpflichtung zur Bearbeitung von Reklamationsfällen gilt nur für den Cube-Fachhändler, mit dem Sie den Kaufvertrag geschlossen haben. Andere Cube-Fachhändler können zwar auf freiwilliger Basis eine Reklamationsbearbeitung durchführen, sind aber nicht dazu verpflichtet.
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...ontact-if-i-have-a-problem-with-my-bike-cube/


----------



## Gummischwain (15. Mai 2011)

Schmatzen und ein leichter Versatz.... jaaa das kenn ich! 
Is "normal"!


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Mai 2011)

nö schmatzen ned 

und osbow: keiner MUSS, jeder KANN. wie es schon geschrieben wurde. als zwischenlösung bei vielen händlern: "internetradpreise" .... heisst inspektion zum speziellen preis  - wie ich finde sehr gerechtfertigt!


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> nö schmatzen ned



Des war eigentlich auf das gelegentliche Schmatzen bezogen! 

Meist passiert dies bei meinem Dämpfer (nur wenn ich das bike über Nacht auf den Kopf gestellt habe) bei den ersten Einfederungsvorgängen... danach ist's weg. 

@ osbow:
Beim TEAM etwas besserer LRS (wenn man den nicht eh im Nahinein austauschen will ) und komplette XT-Garnitur.

Aber gaaaaanz wichtig: Beim PRO hast du die in meinen Augen bescheidenen Hayes Stroker Ryde dran. 
Hier wäre die Formula R1X beim TEAM die eindeutig bessere Wahl! 


Ach, Andi: welche Gabelversion fährst du da momentan an deinem Stereo? Ist ne 36er oder?


----------



## osbow (16. Mai 2011)

OK, also dann doch das Team. Also würdet Ihr immer den Händler vor Ort bevorzugen, auch wenn es Online ein Angebot gäbe wo ca. 20% gespart werden kann?


----------



## fatz (16. Mai 2011)

kommt drauf an, ob du selber schraubst oder einen laden brauchst. ich lass eh niemand mehr
an meine raeder, da ist mir das egal. sorry andi....


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Mai 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> OK, also dann doch das Team. Also würdet Ihr immer den Händler vor Ort bevorzugen, auch wenn es Online ein Angebot gäbe wo ca. 20% gespart werden kann?



Also ich definitiv nicht.
Allerdings muss das jeder selbst wissen... je nachdem, was man alles am bike selber machen kann. Ich bräuchte den Händler wenn dann nur bei einem Garantiefall...
Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es zwingend der Händler sein muss, bei dem man das bike gekauft hat oder ob's lediglich ein zertif. CUBE-Händler sein muss. Mit Sicherheit weiß Andi das, oder?

Edit sagt:


fatz schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, ob du selber schraubst oder einen laden brauchst. ich lass eh niemand mehr
> an meine raeder, da ist mir das egal.



Ehm, ganz jenau! Nur Wasser und die eigenen Patschhändchen...


----------



## osbow (16. Mai 2011)

OK, ich meinte eher den Garantiefall. Alles andere kann/würde ich selbst machen.


----------



## Andi_85 (16. Mai 2011)

Kauft ihr eure Teile wie zum Beispiel Kette, Ritzel etc. dann trotzdem noch beim Händler oder bestellt ihr euch diese im Internet?


----------



## xerto (16. Mai 2011)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Kauft ihr eure Teile wie zum Beispiel Kette, Ritzel etc. dann trotzdem noch beim Händler oder bestellt ihr euch diese im Internet?



Âlles was ich selbst schrauben kann kauf ich grundsätzlich im Netz. 

Beim Händler kaufe ich  nur das, was ich montieren lasse oder eine Beratung benötige. (oder Spontankauf )

Immer noch sind einige Händler sehr unfreundlich und nicht wirklich kundenorientiert. Solange sich das nicht ändert, werde ich preisbewußt und im Netz einkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (16. Mai 2011)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Kauft ihr eure Teile wie zum Beispiel Kette, Ritzel etc. dann trotzdem noch beim Händler oder bestellt ihr euch diese im Internet?



Du stellst aber auch Fragen... 

Wenn du genau weißt was du haben willst... wo bestellst/kaufst du das Teil dann?
Da wo es am günstigsten ist, oder?
Die Garantie bleibt davon doch völlig unberührt und läuft doch meist eh über den Hersteller... 

Und was xerto sagt, kann ich zumindest für meine Region fast zu 100% unterschreiben... wenn wirklich ein Händler hier in der Nähe wäre, der zumindest mal kompetent wäre... würde ich auch dort meine parts zu einem evtl. etwas höheren Preis kaufen.


----------



## Andi_85 (16. Mai 2011)

Ja okay. Dann mal zu meiner Geschichte. Kenne meinen Händler schon einige Jahre. Ich selbst hatte dort 2 Räder gekauft, meine Mutter und mein Bruder ebenfalls je 2 über die letzten 15 Jahre.

  Mein Cube 07er Modell, hatte ich vor zwei Jahren von einem Bekannten abgekauft.
  Da er es aber selbst in der Region Nürnberg gekauft hatte konnte ich natürlich nicht jedes Mal wegen Garantieproblemen zu seinem Händler fahren. Da bot sich natürlich mein Händler an, der auch Cube Fahrräder verkauft und mit Cube in Kontakt steht.

  Als ich dann Anfang des Jahres meine Federgabel zum Service einschicken wollte, hatte ich 4 Haarrisse am Steuerrohr entdeckt. Bin dann also zu meinem Händler und habe ihm das Problem gezeigt. Er hat sich auch super um den Rahmentausch gekümmert!

  Als ich es dann wieder mit neuem 2011er Rahmen hatte, hat es nach ca. 3 Fahrten angefangen zu knacken. Da ich nicht gerade zwei linke Hände habe, hab ich mir natürlich als erstes ein neues Tretlager bestellt und eingebaut. Da das Knacken dann immer noch kam, hab ich noch die alten Anbauteile vom 07er wie Kette, Ritzel, Kurbelgarnitur und Schaltwerk ebenfalls gewechselt und alles im Netz gekauft.

  Ja und wie es so kommt, war das Knacken immer noch nicht weg. Also ab zum Händler und ihm mein Problem geschildert und ihm auch schon gesagt was ich alles getauscht habe.
  Naja seine Reaktion war dann leider nicht so schön. Durfte den Hof verlassen und musste mir anhören ob ich ihn verarschen würde.
  Er ist also ausgetickt, weil ich einmal nicht bei ihm die Teile gekauft hatte.

  Das Problem des Knackens, wie hier schon im Thread beschrieben, war am Ende der Freilauf des neuen Hinterrades.

  Deshalb auch meine vorherige Frage ob ihr eure Teile dann im Laden kauft bei dem ihr das Cube gekauft habt oder im Internet bestellt.


Klar kann ich aber auch meinen Händler verstehen, dass er sich um den Garantiefall gekümmert hat und mit Cube telefoniert hat, obwohl ich das Cube nicht bei ihm gekauft habe. 


Aber trotzdem war es in meinen Augen eine falsche Reaktion von ihm. Was meint ihr?


----------



## osbow (16. Mai 2011)

Also ist der Händler nicht dazu verpflichtet sich um die Garantie zu kümmern? Leider finde ich bei den FAQ nichts dazu. Oder meinen die mit "Probleme" einen Garantiefall?


----------



## dusi__ (16. Mai 2011)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Naja seine Reaktion war dann leider nicht so schön. Durfte den Hof verlassen und musste mir anhören ob ich ihn verarschen würde.
> Er ist also ausgetickt, weil ich einmal nicht bei ihm die Teile gekauft hatte.



dem hätt ich den vogel gezeigt 

sowas geht für mich gar nicht. 

ich kam mal in nen laden rein , da schaute mich der verkäufer an und ich ihn, ging hin und wollte was wissen. er sagte nur frech "ne jetzt nich" da bin ich fast explodiert  und fragte ihn ob er nichtmehr auf geld angewiesen ist oder warum er seine kunden durch solche bemerkungen vergrault . plötzlich war er hellhörig, doch ich hab mich noch höflich verabschiedet, sachen im interwebz gekauft und werde dort nie mehr hingehen (genau wie meine freunde)  

allerdings war das bei mir auch ein ausnahme fall.

die inspektionen von lagern und das zentrieren von laufrädern lasse ich immernoch meinen freundlichen erledigen da ich selbst  nicht wirklich ahnung davon habe (zum. von den lagern)


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Mai 2011)

Ich habe eine kurze Frage: Weiß jemand zufällig das Rahmengewicht eines 2009er Stereo Rahmens in XL? Danke!


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Mai 2011)

nein cube händler sind, sofern die räder wo anders herkommen NICHT verpflichtet....nicht so wie bei autos..

@händler: ich geb dir ja recth fatz! das schlimme ist halt, dass es echt viel murks gibt! Ich hab schon soviel von anderen "händlern" verbockte räder gesehen bzw. top eingestellte, etc. Es gibt leider einige schwarze schafe, und deshalb kann ich die meinung auch verstehen! Übrigens kann man das genaus über netzkäufe sagen... wollt nicht wissen was ich da schon gesehen hab (klar bei den großen versendern kommen selten pannen vor, und wenn dann gibts da auch n support)
also über kurz oder lang: man kann sowohl beim händler als auch beim netz viel pech haben... ist leider so. "fachwerkstätten" sind nicht gleich fachwerkstätten!

(mal so "unter uns": ich finds sau geil wenn wir als anrufe bekomen von anderen händlern, die uns fragen ob wir das teil haben oder ihnen helfen können.......-also auch wenn uns vll. in ein scheinbar gutes lciht rück - aber irgendwas machen wir richtig. leute die von uns hören und von 40km oder so extra hergefahren kommen...)


----------



## fatz (16. Mai 2011)

was meinst, warum ich die 35km bis nach bernau fahr, wenn ich was ausm laden brauch?
aber nur um ein bissl was am rad schrauben zu lassen ist mir das zu weit. ausserdem
hatt ich das meiste eh schon drauf, wie ich vor gut 2 jahren an den laden gekommen bin.


----------



## osbow (16. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft! Eine letzte Frage habe ich noch: bei 1.85, welche Größe würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? 20 oder 18 Zoll?


----------



## dusi__ (16. Mai 2011)

dafür brauchen wir noch deine schrittlänge .

ansonsten gilt wie immer :  trail lastiges fahren -> die kleinere nummer
 Touren fahrer -> die größere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (16. Mai 2011)

Definitiv 18", 20" ist dann zu groß und unhandlich.


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Mai 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Auskunft! Eine letzte Frage habe ich noch: bei 1.85, welche Größe würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? 20 oder 18 Zoll?



P R O B E F A H R E N !!! 

Alles andere ist Schall und Rauch!


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Mai 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Definitiv 18", 20" ist dann zu groß und unhandlich.



schwachsinn, sorry. er is exakt dazwischen, ohne weiteres zu wissen 


ah, weil ichs vorhin vergessen hab:

Ja, Fox 36 Talas RC2 - also vollausstattung  Gabel is die letzte mitm talas I system, also 2006 (ja sind nur 150mm, aber da ich ne 20mmsteckachse hab und 36ger standrohre, macht deer cm wirklich nix aus )


----------



## JDEM (16. Mai 2011)

Wenn er nur seine Größe hinschreibt, kann man auch nix zu sagen. Die Sattelrohrlänge ist sowas von egal bei der Größenbestimmung, viel entscheidender ist ja die Oberrohrlänge. Deswegen würde ich ganz subjektiv bei 185cm erstmal zum 18"er raten, da ich genauso groß bin und mich dadrauf sehr wohl fühle.
20er wird auch zu groß sein, da Cube serienmäßig ziemlich lange Vorbauten verbaut.

Probefahren und vergleichen ist immer noch die beste Möglichkeit das rauszufinden


----------



## osbow (16. Mai 2011)

Klar, sorry Leute. Schrittlänge beträgt 85 cm, Armlänge 63 cm.


----------



## Oli01 (16. Mai 2011)

Dem stimm ich zu, mit dem Probefahren. Erst Probefahren und dann entscheiden! Deswegen wollt ich mir nie nen Bestellbike ala Canyon, Rose & Co holen. 

Ich hatte auch lange überlegt, nen 20'' zu nehmen. Auch ein Händler wollte mir sein 20'' am liebsten sofort verkaufen. Als ich aber drauf gesessen hab, meinte er nur: uppss... und is ganz schnell auf das 22'' umgeschwenkt. Ich läge irgendwie dazwischen. Nen Stereo mit 21'' wäre ideal für mich, so seine Aussage. Da ich vermehrt Touren mache, ist's das 22'' geworden.

Ich fahr nun mein 22'' 2010'er Stereo und mag es total. Bin übrigens auch nur 1.86m groß. Meine Schrittlänge ist bei 89cm aber etwas länger, als bei einem Freund mit 1.93m Größe. 

Wir haben am Gardasee mal getauscht. Er mit nem geliehenen S-Works Specialized und ich mit meinem 22''. Ich hätte den Sattel des S-Works reichlich noch weiter rausfahren wollen, aber wir haben uns das nicht getraut, da der Carbon-Rahmen an der Sattelstütze schon nen kleinen Riss hatte. Also haben wir wieder rücktauschen müssen... Schade!

Mal ne Frage. Hab ja vorne wie hinten die 200mm Scheiben drinnen zur Formula The One. Die Dinger halten mich sehr gut, bin absolut zufrieden mit der Bremsleistung. Alleine das Klingeln ab und an stört schon etwas. Gibts was neues von der Bremsscheibenfront? Kann man Scheiben mit Alu-Spyder verwenden, um das Klingeln wegzubekommen? 

Nen anderer Nachteil ist der tiefe Schwerpunkt des Stereo. Was ich bislang aufgesessen habe mit den Pedalen... Bergauf über Wurzeln, mal kurz durchgefedert und ratsch.. Man muß schon sehr konzentriert fahren, dass man die Pedalen nicht just unten hat. Auch auf Straßen bergab in Kurven wirds ab und zu lustig, wenns einem bei 40-50 Sachen mal kurz das Hinterrad versetzt inner Kurve, weil man wieder zu doof war und die innere Pedale unten hatte. 

Also niedrige Kurbel und klingende und singende 200mm Scheiben. Das sind die Nachteile. Aber ich mag das Stereo! 

Mein Gott, wie schön ich jetzt schon teilweise Trails runter mache, wo ich vor 1-2 Jahren mit dem HT entweder gar nicht erst runter gefahren wäre oder schleich langsam. Auch auf total verblockten Wegen stör ich mich fast nicht an den Steinen und Wurzeln. Einzig beim härter reinbremsen muß ich noch stark drauf achten, dass mir der Vorbau nicht zu arg runtergeht und gleichzeitig das Heck raus aus der Federung. Hab dann immer das Gefühl ich dreh mich gleich mit, mit dem ganzen Bike.

Wenn ich ab und an gemeinsam mit Freunden unterwegs bin, merke ich zwar, dass ich bergauf und auf der Geraden momentan sehr viel Trainingsdefizit habe und meine zusätzl. Kilo's mich einfach immer ausbremsen werden. Bergab aber, wo ich immer schon sehr zügig war, könnt ich inzwischen schon fast ne Raucherpause unten angekommen Einlegen beim Warten auf den Rest - wenn ich denn rauchen würde. Umso steiler und verblockter es wird, je größer ist der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied. Dabei komm ich nicht schlechter bergan, wie mit meinem alten HT. Die Wahl des Stereos in der AM-Klasse war Gold richtig. Das Ding ist eben vielfältig einsetzbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Mai 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Wenn er nur seine Größe hinschreibt, kann man auch nix zu sagen. Die Sattelrohrlänge ist sowas von egal bei der Größenbestimmung, viel entscheidender ist ja die Oberrohrlänge. Deswegen würde ich ganz subjektiv bei 185cm erstmal zum 18"er raten, da ich genauso groß bin und mich dadrauf sehr wohl fühle.
> 20er wird auch zu groß sein, da Cube serienmäßig ziemlich lange Vorbauten verbaut.
> 
> Probefahren und vergleichen ist immer noch die beste Möglichkeit das rauszufinden



mit der größe 185 bist dann auch du dazwischen und wenn du ein rad auf grund eines serienmäßigen vorbaus aussuchst... Der rahmen muss passen und im schnitt (!) bist da ziemlich dazwischen..(sagte ja mit den infos bisher).
-genug gemotzt 

@bremsscheibe: shimano scheiben mit dem spider sollten angeblich gut funzen. ich habs gelassen, weil ich schiss hatte, dass der breitere spider am sattel/adapter hängen bleibt. hab ja schon von den normalen scheiben abrieb am adapter  benutz mal die sufu.. gabs schon einiges dazu..


----------



## Schmiederich (16. Mai 2011)

Hallöchen!
Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit Formula RX Bremsen?
Flop oder Top?


----------



## Cortina (16. Mai 2011)

Meine Erfahrung:

- Bremsleistung Top
- Druckpunkt schlecht ertastbar, blockiert sehr schnell
- nur mit Ohropax zu ertragen

Ich bevorzuge die Avid Elixir und fahre selbst die CR sowie meine bessere Hälfte die 5.


----------



## cytrax (16. Mai 2011)

Die singen leider wie ein Kirchenchor 

aber zubeißen können die auch. Bin zufrieden aber werd wohl auf Elixir5 umsteigen. Grad wenns nass is sind se schon übelst laut.


----------



## Schmiederich (16. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Infos


----------



## Durus (16. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> P R O B E F A H R E N !!!
> 
> Alles andere ist Schall und Rauch!



kann ich nur unterschreiben! Bin selbst gerade mal 1,71m und jeder hätte mir wohl gleich ein 16"er gegeben. Mein 2008er Stereo war auch eins. Mein aktuelles HPC Race ist ein 18"er und komme damit viel besser auf Touren klar und selbst bei schnellen Abfahrten ist es bei weiten nicht so unhandlich wie man/ich anfangs dachte. Also mach auf jeden Fall eine Probefahrt!


----------



## dusi__ (17. Mai 2011)

also zur Rahmengröße: probesitzen is gold wert. und wenn du dann noch nen bikedealer hast der dir mal eben nen anderen vorbau draufklotzen kann dann dürfte die sache schnell klar sein.

ich habe auch immer gedacht das ich nen 22" brauche bei 191cm und 89cm SL . hab aber ein 20" versucht und bin vollends begeistert  fahre allerdings auch mehr Trails , jedoch auch zu diesen muss ich irgendwie hin kommen. 50km+ touren sind kein problem.

zur RX: am stereo fand ich die echt nich gut. gejault und geschliffen. hab se dann nach paar km direkt in mein LTD eingebaut (denn alles ist besser als hayes stoker  ) und tada, da finktioniert sie wie ne 1. bin ich schon zufrieden mit auch wenn die dosierung der bremskraft eher an einen  AN / AUS schalter erinnert


----------



## osbow (17. Mai 2011)

Will auch eher Trails als Touren fahren, aber natürlich auch auf dem Bike dahin kommen. Ich werd mal am WE versuchen beide Größen probe zu fahren. Das 20" bin ich schon mal gefahren, nur ist das eine Weile her. Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Oli01 (17. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du bei einem Händler beabsichtigst sowieso zu Kaufen und nur die Bikegröße noch getestet werden muß, wird Dir jeder normale Händler eine Probefahrt auf beiden Bikes einräumen (wenn er denn beide Größen auf Lager hat). 

Ist halt so'ne Sache für nen Händler: schon der kleinste Steinschlag im Lack minimiert ja schon den Wert für den Händler beim nächsten Kunden. Mir hat man z.Bsp. angeboten für 50 nen neues Bike Testen zu dürfen (habs mir für nen ganzen Tag am Vorabend geholt und am übernächsten Tag wieder hingeschafft). Die 50 wären mir natürlich wieder Gutgeschrieben worden, wenn ich das Bike gekauft hätte. Das hatte ich zwar nicht gemacht, aber die 50 warens mir Wert. (Wieviel kostet die Leihe von guten Bikes am Gardasee?).


----------



## dusi__ (17. Mai 2011)

mal ne ganz andere frage in ne andere richtung an all die jenigen die ne Joplin oder Reverb an ihrem bike fahren:

wie hoch darf eigentlich das maximale fahrergewicht sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (17. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> wie hoch darf eigentlich das maximale fahrergewicht sein?



 Du machst mir gar nicht so den Eindruck auf den Fotos als dass Du damit Probleme hättest 

Oli01: Kuckst Du hier:

http://www.carpentari.com/preventivo/

Grüße
Guido


----------



## dusi__ (17. Mai 2011)

ich bin der mann hinter der kamera


----------



## Cortina (17. Mai 2011)

Ach sooooo, deshalb stehen die alle im Schatten


----------



## Andi_85 (17. Mai 2011)

Heute beim Hinterrad montieren ist mir aufgefallen das mein Schaltauge (grünes Ding) an dem mein Schalterk befestigt ist, sich hin- und herdrehen lässt.
Ist dies normal? Anziehen der oberen Schraube brachte nichts. 


Gruß
Andi


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Mai 2011)

ist nicht normal. schaltauge wird durch die steckachs klemmung befestigt. das wäre auch das einzige was als fehler in frage käme: die schraube nicht fest genug?


----------



## Andi_85 (17. Mai 2011)

Ok. Werde dann morgen nochmals danach schauen.


----------



## Gummischwain (18. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ist nicht normal. schaltauge wird durch die steckachs klemmung befestigt. das wäre auch das einzige was als fehler in frage käme: die schraube nicht fest genug?



Naja, die Drehung kann auch dadurch hervorgerufen werden, dass die Nase des Schaltauges (die steckt quasi zwischen Rahmen und Schaltauge) entweder beschädigt oder zu klein ist. Gerade die originalen von CUBE sind grober Mist. Habe schon zweimal ausgetauscht, weil die total schief oder schlecht verarbeitet waren (gerade die Nase). Wenn man mal eins von Syntace (das schwarze) daneben hält sieht man den Unterschied gut.

Wenn du das SA komplett losdrehst und dann die Nase in das Loch im Rahmen steckst, darf da im Normalfall nichts wackeln (also die "Passung" des Nase meine ich natürlich). Sonst würde ich das Ding tauschen. Am besten gegen eins von Syntace!


----------



## Khakiflame (18. Mai 2011)

hallo cube gemeinde,

ich bzw meine frau ist jetzt stolzer besitzerin eines cube stereo.

leider waren bei dem rahmen nicht die kabelhalterungen dabei, hier kennt doch bestimmt einer nen shop so es die dinger zum bestellen gibt?

besten dank

gruss


----------



## Gummischwain (18. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht mehr, wie die Teile heißen...
Aber es gab die auf jeden Fall mal bei hibike.

Welche Halterungen meinst du den überhaupt?
Die vom Unterrohr? Da waren keine dabei???
An allen anderen Stellen wird das über Kabelbinder gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Khakiflame (18. Mai 2011)

hi, ich meine die halterung richtung steueerrohr, da ist jeweils links und rechts ein loch mit gewinde...für unten hab ich kabelführungen(unterm flaschenhalter)

thx


----------



## Gummischwain (18. Mai 2011)

Khakiflame schrieb:


> hi, ich meine die halterung richtung steueerrohr, da ist jeweils links und rechts ein loch mit gewinde...für unten hab ich kabelführungen(unterm flaschenhalter)
> 
> thx



Ah ok, die meinste! 
Das sind im original so komische Plastiklaschen. Wo du die her bekommst.... 
Ich habe bei mir dort auch die metallenden Halter verbaut. Da ich den Zug für Schaltung vorne und Bremse hinten zusammen in eine Doppelklemme gepackt habe (aus Fahrersicht am Rahmen linke Seite). Sonst hat bei mir, wie bei den meisten Stereos, der Schaltzug an der Kabelkrone gescheuert!  
Solltest du bei dem neuen auch unbedingt mal drauf achten.


----------



## Khakiflame (18. Mai 2011)

mmmh ok, dann wird was gebastelt 

danke


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Naja, die Drehung kann auch dadurch hervorgerufen werden, dass die Nase des Schaltauges (die steckt quasi zwischen Rahmen und Schaltauge) entweder beschädigt oder zu klein ist. :



hab ich mir im nachhinein auch gedacht  aber wenns nicht 100% passt, ises auch nicht sooo tragisch. wenn das ding gscheid durch die schraube geklemmt wird..


----------



## Gummischwain (18. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...aber wenns nicht 100% passt, ises auch nicht sooo tragisch. wenn das ding gscheid durch die schraube geklemmt wird..



Hasseochwiederräsch!


----------



## Andi_85 (18. Mai 2011)

Naja hatte wohl gestern wohl nicht soviel Kraft.  Heute nochmals angezogen und siehe da es dreht sich nix mehr. 

Aber @Gummischwain könntest mir vielleicht nen Link zu dem Syntace Schaltauge sagen? So nen Teil als Ersatz im Rucksack zu haben ist ja auch nicht verkehrt. 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomsteg (18. Mai 2011)

@Andi_85
Habe mein Schaltauge von schaltauge.de. Aber ich glaube, dass das von Syntace auch passt und vor allem von der Verarbeitung her viel besser ist: http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1743

Die passende Schraube ist auch interessant, 
http://syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1744 
weil die eine Sollbruchstelle haben soll, damit der Rahmen oder das Schaltauge nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden (Zumindest habe ich das gehört).


----------



## wildkater (18. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Am besten gegen eins von Syntace!


Wie wird das ans Stereo geschraubt bzw. für welche Stereo Modelle ist das geeignet?


----------



## Unze77 (18. Mai 2011)

Für alle mit 12mm Achse hinten.


----------



## wildkater (18. Mai 2011)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Für alle mit 12mm Achse hinten.


OK Danke. Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Eierheinz (19. Mai 2011)

@ Khakiflame:Ich habe mir die Halter bei Syntace bestellt, sind eigentlich für ein Liteville.
Die Dinger gibt es auch bei Nicolai in allen erdenklichen Farben,  kosten aber nen Haufen Kohle.

Gruß


----------



## MtbGrobi (21. Mai 2011)

An alle Stereo-2008-Besitzer, die hier mitlesen:
Muss bald Bereifung wechseln und will wieder was Breites einbauen. Was habt ihr beim Hinterrad verwendet (Schön wäre ein Foto mit Abständen) bzw. was hat nicht reingepasst, evtl. noch Hinweis auf verwendete Felge. Bitte nur eigene Testerfahrung.

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Anselmus (21. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,

habe gestern ein Stereo Pro (18") zum Testen übers WE bekommen. Bin erstmal ca. 18km von der Arbeit/Händler nach Hause gefahren, hauptsächlich Straße und auch schon direkt die andere Sitzposition (knapp 10cm weniger zwischen Vorbau und Sattelspitze) zwischen dem Stereo und meinem Hardtail 20" in den Oberschenkeln gemerkt wobei ich auch noch nix rumgespielt habe mit der Federwegverkürzung.

Morgen wirds dann ausgeführt ins Gelände. In bin gespannt. Die kuzen Offroadstrecken von gestern lassen erahnen, was auf mich zukommt. *Dauergrinsen* (Ist vielleicht unverständlich für Fully-Fahrer; ist aber meine erste Fully-Erfahrung )

Gtx
Anselmus


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Mai 2011)

MtbGrobi schrieb:


> An alle Stereo-2008-Besitzer, die hier mitlesen:
> Muss bald Bereifung wechseln und will wieder was Breites einbauen. Was habt ihr beim Hinterrad verwendet (Schön wäre ein Foto mit Abständen) bzw. was hat nicht reingepasst, evtl. noch Hinweis auf verwendete Felge. Bitte nur eigene Testerfahrung.
> 
> Danke schon mal im voraus



ich hatte zuletzt die muddy mary in 2.35verbaut..also schon seeehr breit, denn die fällt definitiv breiter aus alsn 2.5er minion!






leider kein gscheideres bild. aber sie hat ganz gut gepasst!hängt allerdings auch von deiner felge ab..


----------



## osbow (21. Mai 2011)

So, war dann heute beim Händler und bin beide Größen (18/20") probegefahren. Ich tendiere ehrlich gesagt zum 18er, jedoch habe ich ein gutes Angebot für ein 20er. Daher die Frage: wie viel holt man mit einem kürzeren Vorbau raus? Dazu muss ich sagen das auch der 20er gepasst hat, nur der 18er agiler war. Da hatte ich mit meiner Grösse (1.85) ein besseres Gefühl (auf den paar Metern).


----------



## ThunderRoad (21. Mai 2011)

Hast Du auch mal versucht eine steilere Rampe hochzufahren? Könnte mir vorstellen, daß das 18er speziell mit weitem Sattelauszug (dürfte bei 1,85m wohl der Fall sein) recht schnell das Vorderrad hebt.
Ich hab ein 18"-Stereo, bei Deiner Größe würde ich aber zum 20" greifen (bin selber 1,75m).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtbGrobi (21. Mai 2011)

@Andi_3001: Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hast du das Dämpfer-Schutzblech ausgebaut, damit der Reifen passt? Wieviel Platz war (Erinnerung/gefühlt) zwischen Lauffläche und der Querverbindung (an der normalerweise der Dämpferschutz dran war)? Zur Felge bei mir: Ich hab noch die originale DT-Swiss XRC 180 dran.

Hauptbedenken habe ich hauptsächlich wegen der Höhe des Reifens. Der damals neue (i.S von nicht abgefahren) 2,35er FatAlbert hat mir am Anfang den Kabelbinder vom Dämpferschutz durchgescheuert. Hörte sich immer komisch an, wenn mal Steine im Profil hängen blieben.

@Alle-Stereo-2008: Hat jemand mal den NobbyNic 2,4 (oder den neuen 2,35 NN) probiert?

Gruß und "Kette rechts",
MtbGrobi


----------



## wildkater (21. Mai 2011)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Hast Du auch mal versucht eine steilere Rampe hochzufahren? Könnte mir vorstellen, daß das 18er speziell mit weitem Sattelauszug (dürfte bei 1,85m wohl der Fall sein) recht schnell das Vorderrad hebt.
> Ich hab ein 18"-Stereo, bei Deiner Größe würde ich aber zum 20" greifen (bin selber 1,75m).


Bin 1,86cm / SL 90cm und hab das 18". Bergauf ist das Vorderrad tatsächlich ziemlich nervös, die Fox Talas auf 90 verstellt, mit dem Hintern auf die Sattelspitze und Kinn auf den Vorbau bringen mich trotzdem Steigungen um ca. 25% hoch (allerdings nicht sehr lange ) - würde ich mich nochmal entscheiden müssen würde ich vermutlich zum 20" tendieren, damals fühlte ich mich aber auf dem 18" besser. Im Gelände ist das kleinere halt einen Tick wendiger.


----------



## Schelle (21. Mai 2011)

Die Frage ist wie oft man solch steile Rampen hinaufkurbelt (im Verhältnis zum Rest). Ich selber fahr bei 1.84m und 85cm SL ein 18" und fühle mich dabei wohl. Wenn nach Probefahrten das Kleinere passt und man sich darauf wohler fühlt als auf dem 20" sollte die Entscheidung eigentlich zu Gunsten des 18" fallen. Man kann sich aber auch nach einer Alternative mit beispielsweise 19" Rahmen umschauen...


----------



## st-bike (21. Mai 2011)

Und ich habe bei 1,86 ein 20er und bin glücklich damit. Wie du siehst ist es jedem seine Entscheidung.


----------



## osbow (21. Mai 2011)

Genau das ist mein Problem. Ich bin nur eine kleine runde gefahren, dabei war das 18er besser, wobei ich zuerst auf dem 20er gefahren bin und dachte das es super passt. Ich hab nur die Befürchtung dass das 20er bergab und auf engen Trail zu groß ist, deswegen auch die Frage zum kürzerem Vorbau.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Mai 2011)

MtbGrobi schrieb:


> @Andi_3001: Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hast du das Dämpfer-Schutzblech ausgebaut, damit der Reifen passt? Wieviel Platz war (Erinnerung/gefühlt) zwischen Lauffläche und der Querverbindung (an der normalerweise der Dämpferschutz dran war)? Zur Felge bei mir: Ich hab noch die originale DT-Swiss XRC 180 dran.
> 
> Hauptbedenken habe ich hauptsächlich wegen der Höhe des Reifens. Der damals neue (i.S von nicht abgefahren) 2,35er FatAlbert hat mir am Anfang den Kabelbinder vom Dämpferschutz durchgescheuert. Hörte sich immer komisch an, wenn mal Steine im Profil hängen blieben.
> 
> ...



lass den nobby und nimm als schwalbe "minimum" den FA  2.4 passt locker.. da bei mir noch nie ein dämpferschutz verbaut waaar, kann ich dir dazu auchnix sagen... ich würd sagen,dass zur querverbindung mehr platz als zu den seiten,und somit mehr als genug, war....


----------



## fatz (22. Mai 2011)

nur mal so zum nachdenken:
1. die reifenbreite hat nix mit der reifenhoehe zu tun. letztere ist einzig vom abrollumfang anhaengig.
2. wieviel sind 0.05zoll, wenn 1zoll = 2.56cm sind? rischdisch 1.28mm. das kannst du im zweifel 
an einem refen gar ned nachmessen. will sagen die umstellung von 2.35 auf 2.4 kommt warscheinlich 
eh nur aus der merketingabteilung von schwalbe


----------



## ThunderRoad (22. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> 2. wieviel sind 0.05zoll, wenn 1zoll = 2.56mm sind? rischdisch 0.128mm das kannst du im zweifel gar
> ned nachmessen.



Ähem *huestel* 1 Zoll sind 25,4mm und 0,05" sind demnach 1,27mm.
Was an der Kernaussage aber gar nichts ändert


----------



## fatz (22. Mai 2011)

uups! und das das mir als landy-fahrer passiert. hast natuerlich recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MtbGrobi (22. Mai 2011)

@fatz: D.h. bei dir hat 2.4 gepast? Welcher? Bild, evtl. nach Außeneinsatz?

Gruß,
MtbGrobi


----------



## fatz (22. Mai 2011)

oerm! lass mal ueberlegen. ich glaub ich hatte nie einen 2.4er drin. ich wollt auch nur sagen, dass du 
nicht anhand der nummer sagen kannst, ob's passt oder nicht. koennt dir hoechsten mal bei meinem
liteville den fa ausmessen, aber da isser sicher breiter, da ich da eine sun eq31 drauf hab.
fatal bert front 2.4 max. breite (stollen wie seitenwand) 63.5mm, hoehe ueber felgenkante (k.a. ob das 
was aussagt) 59mm.
wenn jetzt noch einer wissen will, warum ich einen fa front am hinterrad fahr: weil er grad rumlag und
ich hinten sowieso lieber bremsgrip als zusaetzliche traktion, die ich nicht brauch, hab.


----------



## Vincy (22. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> nur mal so zum nachdenken:
> 1. die reifenbreite hat nix mit der reifenhoehe zu tun. letztere ist einzig vom abrollumfang anhaengig.


 

Indirekt schon, denn auf einer schmalen Felge wird ein breiterer Reifen dann auch etwas höher.


----------



## JDEM (22. Mai 2011)

Und fährt sich schlechter, d.h. kippt leichter in Kurven weg und fährt sich durch die eher Ballonförmige Form schwammiger. Das richtet sich halt immer nach der Felgenbreite (Extrempaarungen sollten hier unbedingt vermieden werden).


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Mai 2011)

war doch das aller erste, das ich gesagt hab... hängt stark von felge und reifen ab wie er ausfällt...w
as ich sagen wollte dass ein FA 2.4 mit den im stereo verbauten felgen eigtl. locker passen sollte.


----------



## fatz (22. Mai 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Indirekt schon, denn auf einer schmalen Felge wird ein breiterer Reifen dann auch etwas höher.



nein tut er definitiv nicht. er wird breiter oder schmaeler, aber die hoehe bleibt gleich. lies
nochmal oben was ich da geschrieben hab und denk drueber nach. das stimmt schon so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain_j (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

würde gerne bei meinem Stereo (The one) vorne auf eine 200 Scheibe wechseln, hab ja doch 95 kg. War eigentlich mit der 180 "fast" immer zufrieden, außer bei längeren wirklich steilen Abfahrten (+ wenig Pausen), da ließ die Bremskraft mit der Zeit schon deutlich nach und ein Hinterradversetzen war dann zum Beispiel nicht mehr richtig möglich.

Wie viel, "mehr" Bremskraft würde denn die 200 Scheibe bringen?

Und benötigen würde ich doch nur den Adapter:
*Formula Mount Adaptor Front IS - 203mm*
und die *203 Bremsscheibe *

Grüße


----------



## Gummischwain (23. Mai 2011)

captain_j schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde gerne bei meinem Stereo (The one) vorne auf eine 200 Scheibe wechseln, hab ja doch 95 kg. War eigentlich mit der 180 "fast" immer zufrieden, außer bei längeren wirklich steilen Abfahrten (+ wenig Pausen), da ließ die Bremskraft mit der Zeit schon deutlich nach und ein Hinterradversetzen war dann zum Beispiel nicht mehr richtig möglich.
> 
> ...



Wie viel mehr?
Ungefähr 20 Liter. 

Ne, mal im Ernst, was willste da jetzt hören? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Natürlich hat ne größere Scheibe aufgrund des größeren Hebelwegs etwas mehr power und aufgrund der größeren thermischen Masse der BS reduziert sich das fading. Aber wie viel "mehr" das ist... schwer zu sagen. Die original Formula BS sind eh nicht unbedingt das Maß in punkto Standfestigkeit... ist zumindest meine Erfahrung gewesen.

Auf jeden Fall solltest du vorab die Gabel checken, ob die überhaupt ne größere Scheibe verträgt. 
Bei den meisten 32ern ist bei 180 Feierabend... wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## captain_j (23. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Wie viel mehr?
> Ungefähr 20 Liter.
> 
> Ne, mal im Ernst, was willste da jetzt hören?



Naja, dachte da an sowas wie:

Ja zahlt sich wirklich aus, vor allem bei deinem Gewicht.
oder
Nein, das ganze verbessert sich nicht merklich, lieber die 50 sparen.

... 32 Talas, ist laut meinen Recherchen durchaus bis 200 BS freigegeben.

lg


----------



## dusi__ (23. Mai 2011)

ich hab ne 203mm vorne drin (nach einer 180´er)  und muss sagen das es sich doch fühlbar lohnt.

packt auf jeden fall besser zu.  (zum. bei meiner elixir cr  )


----------



## Gummischwain (23. Mai 2011)

Stimmt! 200er gehen tatsächlich... war mir nicht mehr ganz sicher.

Na ja, wenn du mit 95kg naggisch kilometerweise mit zugekniffener Bremse die Abfahrten runter fährst... das ist schon Schwerstarbeit für die Leichtbau-Stopper.

Ich habe mal von 160er auf 180er gewechselt und der Unterschied war deutlich spürbar (wiege 86 kg). Vor allem aber nimmt das fading ab, da du aufgrund der erhöhten Bremsleistung die Bremse häufiger "aufmachen" kannst.

Aber ich würde dir keine 200er von Formula empfehlen... aber ist nur meine Meinung. Bin eben kein Fan von den Formulas.


----------



## Khakiflame (23. Mai 2011)

formula scheiben sind recht dünn, würde auch eher ne g3 von avid nehmen, gehen genauso gut mit formula bremsen


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Aber ich würde dir keine 200er von Formula empfehlen... aber ist nur meine Meinung. Bin eben kein Fan von den Formulas.



solang formulas dicht sind (von anfang an), sie noch keine alterschwäche erlitten haben und man nicht so sehr geräusch empfindlich ist sind sie top  oke klingt abschreckend, aber zumindest trifft bei meiner alles bis auf die alterschwäche, die ihr momentan gehörig zu schaffen macht zu, und insofern war ich auch immer zufrieden! 200er scheibe bringts! hatte mal vor 2 jahren oder so n rocky testrad mit 160ger scheiben und bin fast abgeflogen, als ich das erste mal vernünftig anbremsen wollte!


----------



## Flooho (23. Mai 2011)

Servus,

wollte meine RX mal entlüften. Was für Entlüftung Kits verwendet ihr denn so?

gruß Flo


----------



## dusi__ (23. Mai 2011)

Dieses hier.


----------



## wickedstyle (24. Mai 2011)

Hier mal mein Stereo mit gekürzten Leitungen(waren ewig lang).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (24. Mai 2011)

@ wickedstyle: is ja ma n geiler Hobel


Was wiegt der so wie er is???


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (24. Mai 2011)

Saly zusammen,
Meine Hinterradnabe (Cube-Stereo-2010) hat nach etwa 3000km den Geist aufgegeben (Freilauf). Nach 1500km brauchte er schon eine gehörige Fettpackung. Bisschen wenig km, wie ich finde. u.a. desshalb möchte ich nicht zurück auf dieses Original-Teil. Was würdet ihr mir raten. Habe vor, total umzustellen, andere Felge, Speichen, Nabe. Aber dass ist Niemandsland für mich. Wer hat da einen guten KaufTip im mittleren Preissegment


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Mai 2011)

auch wenns langsam langweilig wird: die standartfehler...

-Einsatzgebiet
-konkrete Preisvorstellung
-Gewcihts/optikwünsche?-
etc... etwas mehr info bitte.


----------



## JDEM (25. Mai 2011)

*Standardfehler ist sozusagen auch schon Standard 

Wie der Andi schon schrieb, bitte mehr Infos zu deinen Vorstellungen.


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (25. Mai 2011)

Sorry Andy, hast recht:

--All mountain, ohne grossen Sprünge,
--200-300 euronen,
--Gewicht: Guter Kompromiss zw. Stabilität u. Leichtbau (weder das ein noch das andere höher gewichtet)
--Optik nicht so entscheidend (alles schwarz, ev. Nabenkörper rot)
--Gewicht 75kg


----------



## dusi__ (25. Mai 2011)

Hotze-Blotz schrieb:


> --200-300 euronen,
> --Gewicht: Guter Kompromiss zw. Stabilität u. Leichtbau (weder das ein noch das andere höher gewichtet)




hier für hinten

da für vorne  (wobei ich hier ja nich weiss welche gabel du vorne dran hast. ich geh einfach von der standard gabel aus)

auf den LRS schwören viele und da biste paar euro über den angesetzten 300.

(vllt mal in den bikemarkt schauen)


----------



## Gummischwain (25. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> hier für hinten
> 
> da für vorne  (wobei ich hier ja nich weiss welche gabel du vorne dran hast. ich geh einfach von der standard gabel aus)
> 
> ...





Den V2 LRS habe ich auch!
Günstig, sieht super aus und macht (bei mir zumindest) ne Menge mit. Auch Sprünge aus 1m ins flat sind (86 kg) kein Problem.


----------



## JDEM (25. Mai 2011)

Den hier http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...s-3Way-Pro-Enduro-911-Laufradsatz::21783.html kann ich auch sehr empfehlen. Fahre den zwar mit ZTR Flow, aber Naben, Speichen und Aufbauqualität machen bisher alles klaglos mit (darunter auch mal härtere Gangart im Bikepark).


----------



## osbow (25. Mai 2011)

Kann mir jemand einen Händler in NRW empfehlen der noch das PRO- oder Team-Modell in 18/20 Zoll verkauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (25. Mai 2011)

*@ osbow

Empfehlen kann ich Dir den hier: http://www.megabike.de/filialen.asp

Ruf da mal an, sind alle sehr freundlich.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## wickedstyle (25. Mai 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> @ wickedstyle: is ja ma n geiler Hobel
> 
> 
> Was wiegt der so wie er is???



Vielen Dank! Gewogen hab ich es noch nicht. Müsste aber nicht allzu schwer sein  
Da ich noch auf eine hydraulische Sattelstütze und Milch wechsele, ist das momentane Gewicht eh nicht so wichtig!


----------



## xerto (25. Mai 2011)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> Da ich  Milch wechsele ist das momentane Gewicht eh nicht so wichtig!



Also ich bleib lieber beim Bier..

Wobei, das Gewichtsproblem bleibt..


----------



## wickedstyle (25. Mai 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Also ich bleib lieber beim Bier..
> 
> Wobei, das Gewichtsproblem bleibt..



Bei Gewichtsproblemen bin ich der richtige Ansprechpartner, egal in welche Richtung es gehen soll/ muss! ;-)


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2011)

...warum willste denn mit milch fahren ???? hab seltenst ! einen platten - auch bei viel grobem schotter ... is´doch ´ne ziemliche sauerei mit dem zeug ....


----------



## fatz (25. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...warum willste denn mit milch fahren ????


weil's besser funzt. keine snakebites mehr, keine durchstiche. bissl leichter isses auch noch.


> hab seltenst ! einen platten - auch bei viel grobem schotter ...


dann faehrst nur zu zahm  oder mit zuviel druck, was wieder nur geht, wenn keinen
anstaendigen grip brauchst.




> is´doch ´ne ziemliche sauerei mit dem zeug ....


ah wo. solangs drin bleibt, saut da nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (25. Mai 2011)

Milch  geht nix drüber...wollte letztens erst die Mitbiker beeindrucken in dem ich ne Reiszwecke, die ich mir reingefahren hatte, effektvoll rausziehen wollte (hatte auf nen kleinen Milchspritzer gehofft  ) - war aber sofort dicht

Beim nachspritzen sollte man aber aufpassen, nich dass plötzlich 2Bar auf den Spritzenkolben drücken, den man nicht festhält


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2011)

@fatz : ...ja - eher "zahm " ...


----------



## JDEM (25. Mai 2011)

Möchte auch nicht mehr mit Schlauch fahren, wenn man es einmal raushat, gibt es auch keine Sauereien mehr.


----------



## Unze77 (26. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> hier für hinten
> 
> da für vorne  (wobei ich hier ja nich weiss welche gabel du vorne dran hast. ich geh einfach von der standard gabel aus)
> 
> ...




wieso denn einzeln kaufen, den gibts im Set doch günstiger


----------



## dusi__ (26. Mai 2011)

nich gesehen 

aber wäre eine überlegung wert sich die dinger zuzulegen fürs neue AM-HT


----------



## Oli01 (26. Mai 2011)

@ captain_j

Keine Sorge, die 200mm gehen vorne und hinten. Das Stereo ist, glaube ich, vom Hersteller nur nicht zugelassen für >180m Scheiben. Also im Garantiefall sollten besser die 180mm wieder angeschraubt werden, bevor es evtl. mal eingeschickt werden sollte....

Allerdings neigen die 200mm Scheiben arg zum Klingeln, is recht laut manchmal. Nicht beim Bremsen (obwohl bei metall-gesinterten Bremssteinen und Nässe, quietschts mal wie bei der Reichsbahn, die organischen Bremssteine sind da leiser), sondern eher beim normalen rumfahren klingelts oft.

Ich werde demnächst wohl mal Bremsscheiben mit Aluspider testen. Vielleicht sind die leiser.

Die 200mm Scheiben sind auch recht ruppig (fahr ja selber schon die Formula The One Bremsen) und sind daher gewöhnungsbedürftig am Anfang. Bei nur leicht abschüssigen Wurzelpassagen sollte man schon aufpassen, wie die Finger an den Bremshebeln sitzen... 

Hab aber mit immerhin 124kg Gewicht noch keinerlei Probleme mit Fading auf dem Stereo gehabt und ich lasse es gerne ruppig bergab angehen... Das, was jetzt damit geht, konnte ich mit meiner alten Magura (180mm/160mm) nicht machen auf dem alten HT! Da sind mir die Bremsen regelmäßig mal durchgegangen mit Fading. Allerdings war ich mit dem Stereo bislang noch nicht in den Alpen. Der Test steht noch aus. Gut, die hinteren Bremssteine sind mir schon weggeschmolzen und zerbröselt nach 2 Monaten Gebrauch - dabei nur im Mittelgebirge unterwegs.


----------



## fatz (26. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> aber wäre eine überlegung wert sich die dinger zuzulegen fürs neue AM-HT


weiss ned. seit ich mir das hinterrad mit der hope nabe gebaut ab wuerd ich nix
anderes mehr haben wollen. ist allerdings auch eine bissl andere preisklasse.


----------



## dusi__ (26. Mai 2011)

ja die hope 2 pro hab ich auch am rad und die sind gigantisch. aber die veltec sollen wohl auch einiges aushalten. und fÃ¼r ein HT werden die sicherlich reichen. die transalp24 AM-EN hardtails scheinen ja ziemlich geil zu sein. 400â¬ und n stabiler rahmen mit wunschfarbe fÃ¼r lau.


----------



## CJee83 (26. Mai 2011)

Wie wärs mit Mavic Crossline?


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> weiss ned. seit ich mir das hinterrad mit der hope nabe gebaut ab wuerd ich nix
> anderes mehr haben wollen. ist allerdings auch eine bissl andere preisklasse.



so gehts mir mit der dt  und gestern hab ich fest gestellt, dass sie aktuell, mangels überschuss an fett genauso laut wie die hope is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (26. Mai 2011)

nur dass die dt um einiges schwerer ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2011)

dafür ist mir der aufbau vom freilauf viel sympatischer..abgsehn kommts mit den 729 felgen da nun wirklich nichmehr drauf an!


----------



## dusi__ (26. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ... mangels überschuss ...




also zu wenig zu viel reingetan?


----------



## fatz (26. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> dafür ist mir der aufbau vom freilauf viel sympatischer..


der von hope ist verglichen mit dem shimpansoschrott schon mal mal lichtjahre besser.


> abgsehn kommts mit den 729 felgen da nun wirklich nichmehr drauf an!


gut, meine sun eq31 ist jetzt ned grad superleicht, aber immer noch gut 100g leichter als die 729.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> also zu wenig zu viel reingetan?



genau so! 

@fatz: siehste...insofern ist mir das gewicht wurscht! und was shimano angeht... der rotz steht ja wohl nicht zur debatte 
die hopes sind schon top! vorallem so preis/leistungstechnisch auch ganz gut!


----------



## dusi__ (26. Mai 2011)

ganz gut? ganz gut??

du bist ganz gut, die hope sind arschgeil 

das war die beste anschaffung  zusammen mit den DT Swiss EX 5.1D Felgen. wiegen nich so mega viel und halten einiges aus


----------



## fatz (26. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> wiegen nich so mega viel und halten einiges aus



zu letzterem hab ich schon andere aussagen gehoert. zb vom kollegen.
der hatte staendig dellen drin, weil die dinger wohl ein bissl weich sind.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2011)

DT  felgen sind von haus aus (zu) weich... aber funzen tun sie trotzdem, wenn man sie nicht mit zu wenig luft fährt und bissl drauf achtet.

und dusi :ich dich auch


----------



## dusi__ (26. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (26. Mai 2011)

was haben die dt eigenlich fuer einen freilauf? auch sperrklinken? oder haben die das zahnscheibendingens?


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2011)

zahnscheiben


----------



## Gummischwain (26. Mai 2011)

Habt ihr schon das neue Cube TWO15 gesehen???
*sabber*


----------



## icube (26. Mai 2011)

bei mir wirds jetz wohl ein LRS mit Dt swiss 240er OS nabe mit 36er upgrade und entweder den ex 500 felgen oder den ztr flow kommt noch aufs angebot an vom händler  
der serien lrs is aufjdefnall verkauft  
ahja kannt vll kurz vor und nachteile von messing/alunippeln erklären?! 

Gruß icube


----------



## Sgt.Green (26. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich finde der Zahnscheibenfreilauf bei den DT´s ist wirklich ne´feine Sache.
Allerdings fast unhörbar nach ner Fettpackung, im gegensatz zur Hope Ratsche
Die komplett werkzeuglose Wartung ist aufjedenfall genial

Die Hope Pro2 hatte ich an meinem DH´ler, absolutes Sorglosteil!
Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen.

Mfg
Green


----------



## wickedstyle (26. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> weil's besser funzt. keine snakebites mehr, keine durchstiche. bissl leichter isses auch noch.
> 
> dann faehrst nur zu zahm  oder mit zuviel druck, was wieder nur geht, wenn keinen
> anstaendigen grip brauchst.
> ...



Danke! Alles gesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2011)

icube schrieb:


> bei mir wirds jetz wohl ein LRS mit Dt swiss 240er OS nabe mit 36er upgrade und entweder den ex 500 felgen oder den ztr flow kommt noch aufs angebot an vom händler
> der serien lrs is aufjdefnall verkauft
> ahja kannt vll kurz vor und nachteile von messing/alunippeln erklären?!
> 
> Gruß icube



alu= leichter aber auch anfälliger..(salz, rund drehen beim zetrieren (sofern gscheid eingespeicht) etc.) ich würd bei messing bleiben


----------



## fatz (26. Mai 2011)

icube schrieb:


> ahja kannt vll kurz vor und nachteile von messing/alunippeln erklären?!


alu is n bissi leichter und wenn gewuenscht bunt. dafuer musst die dinger oelen, bevor
du zentrierst, weil sie doch recht weich sind. hauptnachteil von alu: teurer.

edith sagt: andi war schneller, aber ich war auch grad am berg und hab einen hammermaessigen trail 
gefunden. 500hm s2-s3 yeah! bin immer noch high! es geht nix ueber after work biking


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2011)

top! 

mir wurd ja gestern eine super geile hammer-mega flow abfahrt gezeigt! mal was anderes als nur s blabla..

ah noch zum downhiller: ich find der trend sollte zu immer einfacher, als immer komplizierter gehen! und wenn ich mir den hinterbau so anguck und dabei überleg dass er von cube ist, weiß ich, dass man nach n paar mal fahren viel arbeit hnaben wird das ding zu zerlegen und es zu fetten, damits nichtmehr knackt..
innovativ ises zumindest - wenn auch zu schwer.. (gut durchs system bedingt. trotzdem negativ!)


----------



## fatz (26. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> top!
> 
> mir wurd ja gestern eine super geile hammer-mega flow abfahrt gezeigt! mal was anderes als nur s blabla..


mit flow war da nicht viel. wurzeln, steine, stufen, kurven ohne pause. alles was ein gscheiter trail 
braucht. war gut am werken. 150er puls beim abfahren. wenn das mistgewitter nicht 
angerueckt waer haett ich noch die 300hm aufn gipfel getragen. weiss allerdings nicht wie 
gut das zu fahren gewesen waer.


----------



## icube (26. Mai 2011)

alles klar! merce andi & fatz  

gruß icube


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (26. Mai 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Den hier http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...s-3Way-Pro-Enduro-911-Laufradsatz::21783.html kann ich auch sehr empfehlen. Fahre den zwar mit ZTR Flow, aber Naben, Speichen und Aufbauqualität machen bisher alles klaglos mit (darunter auch mal härtere Gangart im Bikepark).


 
Danke mal, bin auf der Suche (benötige die Felge rel. schnell, da es demnächst 2Wo auf Elba geht)


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ah noch zum downhiller: ich find der trend sollte zu immer einfacher, als immer komplizierter gehen! und wenn ich mir den hinterbau so anguck und dabei überleg dass er von cube ist, weiß ich, dass man nach n paar mal fahren viel arbeit hnaben wird das ding zu zerlegen und es zu fetten, damits nichtmehr knackt..
> innovativ ises zumindest - wenn auch zu schwer.. (gut durchs system bedingt. trotzdem negativ!)



Ja ja... da kommt der Fahrradtechniker in dir hervor. 

Magst ja Recht haben aber geil sieht's trotzdem aus...


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> aber geil sieht's trotzdem aus...


naja. solang man den kuebel ned bergaufstrampeln kann, isser mir herzlich egal.
ich fahr im winter nicht lift und werd das jetzt auch im sommer nicht anfangen.
das kann warten bis ich 70 bin und die pumpe nimmer so tut wie sie soll.


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> naja. solang man den kuebel ned bergaufstrampeln kann, isser mir herzlich egal.
> ich fahr im winter nicht lift und werd das jetzt auch im sommer nicht anfangen.
> das kann warten bis ich 70 bin und die pumpe nimmer so tut wie sie soll.



Also, dass der Bock schwer ist, dass hatten wir ja jetzt schon. 
Aber es soll durchaus Leute geben, die eben genau das machen:
Lift rauf und Vollgas runter! 
Und ich glaube dafür ist der Hobel ganz gut geeignet. 
Mit nem Hanzz wirste auch nicht zum Etappen-Meister bergauf. Dafür sind die bikes aber ja auch nicht gemacht, gell?

Meins wär's ja auch nicht, aber es ging mir auch wirklich nur um die Optik. 

Edit sagt: Will jetzt hier auch nicht der Fred missbrauchen. Wäre eher was für den Cube-Talk gewesen, sorry!


----------



## osbow (27. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal, stimmt es das â wenn man die Garantie von Cube in Anspruch nehmen will â man eine Inspektion nach X km machen muss, da diese sonst verfÃ¤llt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (27. Mai 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Sagt mal, stimmt es das  wenn man die Garantie von Cube in Anspruch nehmen will  man eine Inspektion nach X km machen muss, da diese sonst verfällt?



RTFM

Read the **** manuell 

In diesen Fall die Cube Garantiebedingungen auf der Website cube.eu


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Mai 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> RTFM
> 
> Read the **** manuell
> 
> In diesen Fall die Cube Garantiebedingungen auf der Website cube.eu



LTFL
Learn the f**** language

Es heißt "manual" und nicht "manuell" !!! 



fatz schrieb:


> oder einfach nur rtfm



In dem Fall noch besser!


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2011)

oder einfach nur rtfm


----------



## osbow (27. Mai 2011)

Gut, da haben wir den "Serviceplan" und das Kapitel "Garantie". Dort steht aber nichts davon dass man eine Inspektion machen muss. Oder Gehört die Inspektion zu den Vorgaben für die Nutzung des Bikes?

"Der Anspruch auf Gewährleistung erlischt bei Störungen und Schäden, die darauf zurückzuführen sind, dass Sie die Vorgaben dieser Bedienungsanleitung nicht eingehalten haben."


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Mai 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Gut, da haben wir den "Serviceplan" und das Kapitel "Garantie". Dort steht aber nichts davon dass man eine Inspektion machen muss. Oder Gehört die Inspektion zu den Vorgaben für die Nutzung des Bikes?
> 
> "Der Anspruch auf Gewährleistung erlischt bei Störungen und Schäden, die darauf zurückzuführen sind, dass Sie die Vorgaben dieser Bedienungsanleitung nicht eingehalten haben."



Also meines Wissens musst du keinen regelmäßigen Service in Anspruch genommen haben.
Das wäre ja auch bei einem bike nur schwer festzulegen. Höchstens nach Zeitinterval. Habe ich aber noch nie was von gehört und es steht da ja auch nirgends was konkretes zu.

Aber frag mal sicherheitshalber den Andi. Der hatte ja letztens noch ungewollt einen Garantieanspruch. 




xerto schrieb:


> manuell ist hessisch Englisch



Ja dann... hab ich natürlich nix gesagt!


----------



## xerto (27. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> LTFL
> Learn the f**** language
> 
> Es heißt "manual" und nicht "manuell" !!!



manuell ist hessisch Englisch


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Mai 2011)

also ich hätt davon noch nichts gehört. ich mein im endeffekt wärs auch völliger nonsens! der rahmen geht über cube. anbauteile, gabel, etc. läuft ja alles über die jeweiligen hersteller (in 95% der fälle zumindest ) - insofern....

abgesehen von der tatsache, dass kein händler dann so "doof"/"unsozial" wäre zu sagen, dass du noch nieeee zu inspektion da warst. und ums nochmal zu verneinen: bei fox z.b. musst du ofiziell nach dem ersten jahr zum service, sonst gibt angeblich keine gewährleistung. trotzdem machen sie in den ersten zwei (meistens auch danach sher kulant!) ihren garantiekrempel ohne nachzufragen..

service wäre aber, wenn dus nicht selbst machst trotzdem sehr empfehlenswert, wenn du auf lange sicht was von deienm rad haben willst.

und jetzt hab ich noch [moral modus an] was zum lift zu sagen. mtb verbindet mit der natur. wer runter fahren will, muss auch hoch fahren. hochfahren lassen und bergab, wie viele, die natur aufs übelste massakrieren dagegen hat wenig mit dem, aus meiner sicht eigtl. gegeben sinn, des bikens zu tun!  [moral modus aus]


----------



## dusi__ (27. Mai 2011)

danke für die worte zum freitag 

aber da muss ich dir recht geben. er runter fahren will muss sich den spaß erst verdienen.

und ich stimme auch zu das kein händler cube sagen wird "der will den rahmen tauschen war aber nich hier zur inspektion bla bla" 

dann such ich mir direkt n neuen händler.


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> und jetzt hab ich noch [moral modus an] was zum lift zu sagen. mtb verbindet mit der natur. wer runter fahren will, muss auch hoch fahren. hochfahren lassen und bergab, wie viele, die natur aufs übelste massakrieren dagegen hat wenig mit dem, aus meiner sicht eigtl. gegeben sinn, des bikens zu tun!  [moral modus aus]



Da kann man nun sehr unterschiedlicher Ansicht sein! 
Und was nun das "massakrieren" der Natur mit der Nutzung eines Lifts zu tun hat... aber gut. 

Lassen wir es gut sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (27. Mai 2011)

naja ich glaube andi meint das die leutchens sich paar mal am tag raufliften lassen und dann alles runtermähen was geht. wenn du dir den weg erstmal erarbeiten musst dann fährste auch nur 1 vllt 2 mal runter, was zur folge hat das du nich durchgehend runterbolzt und den waldboden aufreisst


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> naja ich glaube andi meint das die leutchens sich paar mal am tag raufliften lassen und dann alles runterwähen was geht. wenn du dir den weg erstmal erarbeiten musst dann fährste auch nur 1x vllt 2 mal runter, was zur folge hat das du nich durchgehend runterbolzt und den waldboden aufreisst



Also mal im Ernst. Wenn wir jetzt schon anfangen solche Nachwirkungen zu diskutieren, darf ich dann fragen, wie ihr alle morgens zur Arbeit kommt und welche Schäden das hinterlässt???

Und in bikeparks sind solche Lifte völlig normal und da sehe ich auch das Haupteinsatzgebiet eines solchen bikes!


----------



## dusi__ (27. Mai 2011)

zu 1 : 90% mitm fahrrad, schäden : bisschen abrieb an den reifen.

naja lassen wir das 

hier mal mein stereo von vor paar wochen:






hab vor paar tagen meine hintere bremse entlüftet und nachjustiert und habe mich gewundert warum ich den hebel immer bis zum lenker ziehen konnte... antwort...ohne bremsbeläge braucht man auch nicht entlüften


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Mai 2011)

jaja is doch alles richtig. lässt sich ja auch nicht vermeiden. bei uns fährt halt der bus hoch. und da sind dann (natürlich lang nicht alle ) die kandidaten drin, die leute anpöbeln, ihren müll rumliegen lassen und die wege wirklich unnötig runter shredden ohne rück sicht auf verluste (und meistens ja nicht mal schnell/gut ) naja. war meine sicht der dinge und ich will damit keine downhiller oder sonstwen schelcht reden.
ausserdem war der moral modus aktiviert!

und ich fahre mit dem rad zur schule und zerstöre dabei nichts


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Mai 2011)

Bei mir sind's lediglich 30-40%. ;-)

Ich finde auch nur, dass es schon fun machen kann, sich eben rauf schleppen (kraftsparend) zu lassen und dann alleinig die Abfahrt genießen zu können. Mit nem Hanzz wirste sonst wohl auch dicke Beine bekommen. 
Natürlich haste immer ein paar Rampensäue dabei, die sich als Ackerfräse aufführen. Aber die wird's immer geben. Die benehmen sich dann auch bergauf nicht besser... 
Also in soweit stimme ich Andi 100% zu.


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2011)

also mir geht's gar ned in erste linie um die leut die sich wie saeue auffuehren (die treff ich selten, wo 
keine lifte sind) und auch nicht darum ob runterfahren allein auch spass macht (tut es natuerlich).
ich find nur liftanlagen potthaesslich und eine ziemliche verschandelung der alpen. wenn ich das zeug
benutze weils eh da ist, legitimiere ich es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (27. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> also mir geht's gar ned in erste linie um die leut die sich wie saeue auffuehren (die treff ich selten, wo
> keine lifte sind) und auch nicht darum ob runterfahren allein auch spass macht (tut es natuerlich).
> ich find nur liftanlagen potthaesslich und eine ziemliche verschandelung der alpen. wenn ich das zeug
> benutze weils eh da ist, legitimiere ich es.



Hast ja Recht!
Das man die Alpen nicht mit diesen "Seilspulautomaten" verschandeln sollte sehe ich auch so. 

Aber bikeparks besuche ich dennoch gerne und nutze dann dort auch den Lift. Und dies sehe ich nicht als Frevel an der Natur an.

Ansonsten, außerhalb erkämpfe ich mir natürlich auch die Abfahrt, was natürlich auch seinen Reiz hat! 


Oh man, ich fand das neue bike doch einfach nur rein optisch sehr chick! 
In diesem Sinne:


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Oh man, ich fand das neue bike doch einfach nur rein optisch sehr chick!
> In diesem Sinne:



manchmal ises halt nich soooo einfach 
ich finds stereo hübscher als das hinterbau chaos gefährt


----------



## osbow (27. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß nicht so recht ob es hier hin passt, aber da hier alle Stereo fahren passt es vielleicht besser als im Bereich "Kaufberatung". 

Ich habe heute ein Angebot vom Lokalen Händler für das Team-Modell bekommen. Anstatt 2599 krieg ich es für 2399. Gutes Angebot oder lieber weiter suchen?


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2011)

2599 ist listenpreis? 10% kriegst eigentlich immer


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Mai 2011)

naja ned wirklich immer.. nochn helm dazu oder sowas, dann passts doch..


----------



## Cortina (27. Mai 2011)

Eben, ist kein "Mega Deal" aber wichtiger ist, Du hast es!!! Wenn Du wartest bekommst Du es vielleicht nicht mehr, nachordern bei Cube ist nicht so der Hit.

Außerdem ist es Dein "lokaler Händler" hat natürlich auch ein Vorteil wenn was dran ist, so gesehen zahl lieber ein paar Euro mehr und kauf es dort


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> naja ned wirklich immer..


immer, ned uerberall


> nochn helm dazu oder sowas, dann passts doch..


das ist dann auch egal ob naturalien oder kohle.


----------



## osbow (27. Mai 2011)

Naja, Helm krieg ich zwar nicht, dazu aber Pedale und kostenlosen ersten Service. Also mind. 10 % hätte ich schon gern bekommen, ist ja keine kleine Summe. Wenn jemand noch einen Tipp hat wo es das Team in NRW noch gibt am besten bei einem Händler der etwas "zuvorkommender" ist?


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> immer, ned uerberall
> 
> das ist dann auch egal ob naturalien oder kohle.



naja ned ganz. erstens rundet der helm ned zu 10 prozent, is aber nebensächlich und zweitens grigst du durch den helm ja wieder bissl was an speilraum, da du als händler ja den VK dazugibst, jedoch nur den EK zahlst..

und das mag jetzt zwar nicht für dich gelten, aber wnen ich mir die meisten "bin ich billig ran gekommen" kandidaten anguck, wärs im nachhinein meistens doch ebsser gewesen lieber bei der anschaffung mehr zu bezahlen, als dann mit dem 4. internetteil angelaufen zu kommen, das ned passt. (nur ein beispiel und nur bedingt fall bezogen, für alle die, die jetzt motzen wollen)


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2011)

ich red immer fuer mich. und bei naturalien muss ich auch den vk bezahlen. ausserdem kauf ich lang
ned alles im netz. die teile fuer mein lv sind sicher zu 80% von meinem haendler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Mai 2011)

unterstellt dir doch auch keiner... fatz hat sein bild geändert


----------



## osbow (28. Mai 2011)

Ich will ja auch keinen um seinen Gewinn bringen. Aber bei 2599 Euro sollte ein wenig mehr Spielraum da sein, oder? Wie gesagt, über Tipps wo ich das Team-Modell sonst noch in NRW bekomme wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Bei Blöte stand letztens ein 18" Zoll Team im Laden.
Zudem sind die sehr kompetent und machen ganz gute Preise.

Der Hacken ist nur das die zwar in NRW sind aber trotzdem etwas weit aus deiner Richtung würd ich sagen.
http://www.bloete.de/default.asp


----------



## fatz (28. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> unterstellt dir doch auch keiner...


hab ich auch ned so verstanden.


> fatz hat sein bild geändert


und du warst diesmal nicht der erste der's gemerkt hat  joerg war schneller.


----------



## icube (28. Mai 2011)

weiß zufällig jemand die breite von der x-12 steckachse beim 09er Stereo? 
gibt's anscheinend 2 verschiedene... 
Gruß icube


----------



## Vincy (28. Mai 2011)

icube schrieb:


> weiß zufällig jemand die breite von der x-12 steckachse beim 09er Stereo?
> gibt's anscheinend 2 verschiedene...
> Gruß icube


 


Es gibt die mit 135mm oder 142mm. Beim Stereo brauchst du 142mm.
Kannst auch eine von Syntace nehmen, die ist leichter und deutlich billiger.
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1741


----------



## icube (28. Mai 2011)

ok danke. eig doofe frage habs vorher gerade auf der homepage noch entdeckt! 
naja egal  danke vincy!


----------



## Strampelaffe (29. Mai 2011)

Auf der Suche nach einer neuen Kasette bin ich doch jetzt glatt über dieses günstige Angebot gestolpert......


----------



## Themeankitty (29. Mai 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach einer neuen Kasette bin ich doch jetzt glatt über dieses günstige Angebot gestolpert......




Mega FAIL !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelaffe (29. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht ist unter dem Pink das Material vergoldet und die Zähne mit Diamanten besetzt..........


----------



## wildkater (29. Mai 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach einer neuen Kasette bin ich doch jetzt glatt über dieses günstige Angebot gestolpert......


..also bei mir geht der Link nicht


----------



## Strampelaffe (29. Mai 2011)

Hmmm...... bei mir steht jetzt, dass das Angebot beendet wurde......... vielleicht hat man gemerkt, dass eine Sram PG990 mit 4339,95 Euro etwas überteuert ist.


----------



## pokerjoe (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo Stereo-Fans!

Hab vor kurzem ein Vorvorvorjahres-Stereo gekauft, erste Touren beendet, nur hab ich ein Problem mit dem hinteren Reifen!

Bei sehr steilen Anstiegen streift der Hintere (NN 2.4) an der Verstrebung der Sitzstrebe. Hab noch den alten Rahmen, der diese Versteifung noch gerade zwischen der Sitzstrebe hat, und nicht gebogen überhalb.
Gut, der NN wirds auch nimma all zu lang machen, möcht aber mit einem anderen Reifen nicht wieder das selbe Problem haben.
Querschnitt von 2.4 möcht ich eigentlich gern behalten, bzw einen Kompromiss mit 2.3 wäre noch ok.
Für eure Tipps und Erfahrungen jetzt schon mal Danke!

mfg pokerjoe


----------



## MtbGrobi (31. Mai 2011)

@pokerjoe:

Suche gerade nach neuen Reifen, hab bisher FatAlbert 2,35. Der passt gerade so. (siehe Beitrag #3403). 
Kannst du bitte mal ein Foto machen, wie der NN 2.4 im Hinterbau aussieht? 

Dank+Gruß MtbGrobi


----------



## xerto (31. Mai 2011)

MtbGrobi schrieb:


> @pokerjoe:
> 
> Suche gerade nach neuen Reifen, hab bisher FatAlbert 2,35. Der passt gerade so. (siehe Beitrag #3403).
> Kannst du bitte mal ein Foto machen, wie der NN 2.4 im Hinterbau aussieht?
> ...



Ich fahre einen NN 2,4 hinten und vorne. Hat noch genügend Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pokerjoe (31. Mai 2011)

@MtbGrobi

Hinterrad ist im Moment ausgebaut, Bild mach i morgen.

Reifen schleift nur bei sehr steilen Bergaufpassagen.

der Fat Albert 2.35 hab ich mir auch schon angesehen, 
aber über einen Erfahrungswert hier aus dem Forum wäre ich auch nicht unglücklich!

mfg pokerjoe


----------



## Deleted35614 (1. Juni 2011)

Liest sich nach Spiel im Schwingenlager oder könnte auch angehender Rahmenbruch sein, hatte ich Beides auch schon selber so, spreche deshalb aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Andi_85 (1. Juni 2011)

Besteht eigentlich bei einem Rahmentausch wieder die vollen 5 Jahre Garantie oder auch nur solang wie mit dem alten Rahmen? 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Mit_mir_nicht! (1. Juni 2011)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Besteht eigentlich bei einem Rahmentausch wieder die vollen 5 Jahre Garantie oder auch nur solang wie mit dem alten Rahmen?
> 
> Gruß
> Andi



Nein, wird eine Zuzahlung fällig (inkl. Rechnung) besteht wieder neue Rechtsansprüchen, wenn diese vorher nicht neu geregelt (1/2 Jahr statt 5Jahre) worden.

MMN


----------



## pokerjoe (1. Juni 2011)

Nobby Nic 2.4, wie gesagt, streift nur bei sehr steilen Anstiegen.
hab jetzt den Luftdruck wieder etwas reduziert -> besser aber kann nicht die Lösung sein!

Heckrahmen hab ich auf Risse oder ähnliches abgesucht, nix gefunden!


----------



## Vincy (1. Juni 2011)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Besteht eigentlich bei einem Rahmentausch wieder die vollen 5 Jahre Garantie oder auch nur solang wie mit dem alten Rahmen?


 
Bei einer Reparatur oder Ersatzlieferung verlängert sich die Garantie auf das Gesamtprodukt nicht. 
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/


----------



## Unze77 (2. Juni 2011)

pokerjoe schrieb:


> Nobby Nic 2.4, wie gesagt, streift nur bei sehr steilen Anstiegen.
> hab jetzt den Luftdruck wieder etwas reduziert -> besser aber kann nicht die Lösung sein!
> 
> Heckrahmen hab ich auf Risse oder ähnliches abgesucht, nix gefunden!



Das is ganz normal, is bei mir auch nicht anders.


----------



## Gummischwain (3. Juni 2011)

Ich find's echt schlimm, dass bei Unzulänglichkeiten an Rahmen etc. immer mehr Leute (und sogar Händler!!!) mit dem Spruch kommen: "das ist ganz normal" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn der Rahmen für einen 2,4er Reifen zugelassen ist (ich glaube es gab auch welche die mit 2,35 FA oder noch schmaler ausgeliefert wurden - so 2007/2008 herum), dann muss das da auch reinpassen, fertig.

Mal generell:
Nur weil CUBE teilweise sehr besch***** zusammengeschweißte Rahmen ausliefert, heißt das ja nicht, dass sowas "normal" ist!!!
Ich hatte jetzt selber schon 2 bikes von CUBE wo Teile des Rahmens schief oder eben bescheiden konstruiert waren!!! Wenn ich teilweise sehe, was einige hier für eine schiefe Hinterradschwingen haben (speziell die Umlenkung für den Dämpfer hab ich noch nirgends einigermaßen gerade gesehen) und dann auch noch behaupten, dies sei normal?! 
Selbst meine Baumarkt-Eier-Pfeile hat einen geraden Rahmen. Da schleift nix und ist auch nix krum!
Das kann's doch nicht sein??

Wir zahlen alle verdammt viel Geld für die bikes und da kann man ja wohl erwarten, dass der Rahmen auch 100% in Ordnung ist! Oder gibt CUBE sich neuerdings auch mit einer 90% Zahlung zufrieden und sagt, dann: das ist normal, dass die Kunden nicht komplett zahlen!!!

Sorry, das musste ich mal loswerden. Man sollte nicht immer alles tolerieren sondern auch mal reklamieren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch wenn diese Sache jetzt hier zugegeben kein Weltuntergang ist! Sieht nämlich so aus, als würde nur der Dreck hängenbleiben und das passiert bei meinem auch. Wenn's allerdings wirklich der Reifen ist...
Kauf mal ein neues Auto und dann stellst du fest, dass die Räder im Radkasten scheuern! Ich kenne nur wenige, die dann sagen würden: des pass scho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wirklich nichts gegen dich Unze!  
Das viel mir nur gerade ein, weil ich den Spruch erst vor ein paar Wochen auch von meinem Händler gehört habe und mich tierisch darüber aufgeregt habe! 
Mich nervt's einfach, das CUBE mittlerweile echt einen bescheidenen Job macht und die Leute das scheinbar immer häufiger so hinnehmen! Mein nächstes bike ist definitiv kein CUBE mehr!


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Juni 2011)

reifen: da geb ich cube noch die wenigste schuld... 2.4 ist halt lang nicht 2.4 - da würds mich doch eher mal interessieren warum ein 2.4er nobby nic breiter zu sein hat als ein 2.4er FA!? Genauso den "2.25er" Smart sam von diesem jahr... hat den mal einer gesehn?! Ausmaße ähnlich dem alten 2.35er FA, nur teils breiter! also bei der reifen frage würd ich eher mal an die hersteller appellieren, dass dies mal auf die reihe bringe was einheitliches zu machen. selbst nach dem ETRO wert kannst mittlerweile nimmer wirklich gehn..

rahmen: cih sags mal so... andere hersteller bringens momentan zum größten teil auch nicht besser hin. - leider! Das "problem" hier am forum ist, dass ein problem eines einzelnen sich halt ganz schnell zum durchschnitt hochpusht, weil es eben gaaaaaanz viele cube fahrer auf dieser welt gibt, die nicht mitschreiben. deshalb muss man da bisserl aufpassen, gell allerdings geb ich dir auch wieder recht, dass es nicht sein kann, was da, wenn was abgeht, los is teilweise! ich fahr am hardtail den zweiten rahmen, der demnächst getauscht wird und am fully den zweiten.. klingt für 3,5jahre cube fully und 1,5 jahre hardtail schon recht viel... allerdings muss man auch da sagen: ich kenn kunden mit dem selben hardtail, die haben wirklich NIE auch nur irgendwas.. bissl glückssache..was es allerdings nicht besser macht. und den vergleich den du zu den autos ziehst ist auch mein liebster! soll man sich echt mal vorstellen.... hinterbau bei stereo knackt im ersten jahr zu 70%! jetzt stelle man sich mal vor der motor bei nem aut würde auf grund von keine ahnung, undichtigkeit am auspuff, innerhalb des ersten jahres lauter werden und vor sich hingröhlen... kein mensch würd sowas akzeptieren..
beim rad hingegen schon.


----------



## fatz (3. Juni 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Mich nervt's einfach, das CUBE mittlerweile echt einen bescheidenen Job macht und die Leute das scheinbar immer häufiger so hinnehmen! *Mein nächstes bike ist definitiv kein CUBE mehr!*


eben. das einzige was man wirklich dagegen machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (3. Juni 2011)

Klar hast du recht, dass viele auch zufrieden sind und natürlich hier nur die Leute posten, die eben ein Problem haben. ;-)
Wie gesagt, mich hat es jetzt schon zwei mal erwischt... Stereo und Reaction!

Und ich behaupte einfach mal, dass es auch nem Großteil gar nicht auffällt, dass sie mit einem schiefen Rahmen unterwegs sind. Bis eben was kaputt geht! ;-)

Und natürlich wird dies auch anderen Herstellern passieren und die Frage der Reifen spielt auch mit rein (auch wenn da eigenlich dennoch genug Luft sein sollte im Rahmen)... aber mir ging's auch primär darum, dass solche Fehler nicht einfach immer als "normal" eingestuft werden.

Ich habe mir aus Spaß mal zahlreiche bikes in den regionalen Läden angeschaut und die meisten CUBEs die dort standen hatten entweder ne schiefe Schwinge oder schiefe Ausfaller etc... Und sowas sehe ich z.B. bei nem Liteville oder Trek definitiv sehr selten! Die Rahmen bei CUBE mögen günstiger sein, aber dafür auch schwerer und zumindest in meinen Fällen miserabel verarbeitet.


So! Genug geärgert!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. Juni 2011)

ch habe mir aus Spaß mal zahlreiche bikes in den regionalen Läden angeschaut und die meisten CUBEs die dort standen hatten entweder ne schiefe Schwinge oder schiefe Ausfaller etc... Und sowas sehe ich z.B. bei nem Liteville oder Trek definitiv sehr selten! Die Rahmen bei CUBE mögen günstiger sein, aber dafür auch schwerer und zumindest in meinen Fällen miserabel verarbeitet.

Nicht ärgern,ist ja kein schlechtes Bike .
Hatte meins fast 4 Jahre ,und hab mich auch oft geärgert .Hab auch das ein oder andere mal gedacht schmeis das Ding den Berg runter wenn es mal wieder anfing zu knarzen .Aber im Grunde war ich zufrieden ,denn auch andere Hersteller haben ihre macken.Und es ist eben ein Fahrrad das vergessen auch viele.
Keine Werbung spar und kauf ein 301 ,vom fahren und der verarbeitung ein Traum.
Gruss


----------



## Gummischwain (3. Juni 2011)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> ....Und es ist eben ein Fahrrad das vergessen auch viele.
> 
> Keine Werbung spar und kauf ein 301 ,vom fahren und der verarbeitung ein Traum.
> Gruss



Ehm, wie soll ich das denn nun deuten? 
Es ist "nur" ein Fahrrad?
Genau DAS ist die vÃ¶llig falsche Einstellung!  VÃ¶llig Wurst was es ist, wenn ich 100% bezahle will ich auch 100% haben. Egal ob's Auto, Fahrrad oder sonst was ist... Kleine Macken sind ok, aber knackende und schiefe Hinterbauten sind ein nogo bei einem bike das stolze 2000-3000 â¬ kostet! Aber muss ja jeder selbst wissen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Und ne du, ein Liteville is zwar technisch top  aber rein optisch finde ich das 301er :kotz: Sorry!
Werde wieder zu meiner ursprÃ¼nglichen Marke wechseln... aber erstmal (nach dem Rahmentausch funzt bis jetzt alles) bleibst beim Stereo.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (3. Juni 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ehm, wie soll ich das denn nun deuten?
> Es ist "nur" ein Fahrrad?
> Genau DAS ist die völlig falsche Einstellung!  Völlig Wurst was es ist, wenn ich 100% bezahle will ich auch 100% haben. Egal ob's Auto, Fahrrad oder sonst was ist... Kleine Macken sind ok, aber knackende und schiefe Hinterbauten sind ein nogo bei einem bike das stolze 2000-3000  kostet! Aber muss ja jeder selbst wissen.
> 
> ...



Knackende Hinterbauten gebe ich dir recht ,aber schiefe Rahmen das glaube ich nicht ,dann würde das Ding nicht geradeaus laufen.Am anfang dachte ich auch der Hinterbau wäre schief ,aber das ist konstrukions bedingt. Wenn du 100% bezahlst ,willst Du auch dafür Qualität haben ,das verstehe ich.Und Bikes müßen Optisch nicht immer die aller erste Sahne sein ,wichtig ist das sie optimal funksonieren und das tut das 301.Wünsche Dir aber trotzdem das Du mit deinem Stereo noch viele schöne Stunden hast.
Gruss


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Juni 2011)

ne also schief sind die wirklich nicht! also bitte! sowas würd ich auch nie im leben verkaufen.. das merkt man schließlich auch beim draufsitzen/lr reinmachen/fahren. die rahmen sind ja assymetrisch aufgebaut, daher lässt sich sowieso schwer beurteilen, was krumm ist und was nicht.


----------



## Webster_22 (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, hab mich hier jetzt ziemlich lange durch´s cube-Forum gelesen, aber keine Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden. Vielleicht benutz ich die Suche auch falsch.
Ich bin 1,97m mit einer Schrittlänge von 90cm. Bin heute ein 20" Stereo Probe gefahren und empfand es als zu klein. Fahre allerdings z.Z. nur Hardtail. Die Sattelstange war schon ziemlich weit raus. Und es sollte zu gleichen Teilen Berg auf und Berg ab bewegt werden.

Was meint ihr, welche Größe für mich die passendere ist? 20" oder 22"?

Ein 22" werd ich voraussichtlich erst in zwei Wochen Probe fahren können. Wofür braucht man eigentlich ne Federwegsbegrenzung von 150mm auf 120mm, wenn die Gabel sich dabei nicht absenkt? (Nebenfrage)

Gruß!


----------



## baumeister21 (3. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre bei 1,85m und 86cm Schrittlänge en 20" und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Mein Verhältnis zwischen auf/ab ist gleich. Was ich runter fahre wird vorher hochgestrampelt.

Ich würde dir nicht unbedingt wegen deiner Schrittlänge, aber vielmehr wegen deiner Größe zum 22er raten. Am besten ist und bleibt aber Probefahren. Ohne Probefahrt würde ich kein Bike kaufen.

Mir der Federwegsbegrenzung von 150mm auf 120mm meinst du sicher "2 step". Das ist ganz sinnvoll beim uphill, da man bei abgesenkter gabel mehr gewicht aufs Vorderrad verlagert und bei steilen Passagen vorne nicht abhebt und somit die Kontrolle über sein Bike behält.


----------



## Webster_22 (3. Juni 2011)

baumeister21 schrieb:


> Was ich runter fahre wird vorher hochgestrampelt.
> 
> Mir der Federwegsbegrenzung von 150mm auf 120mm meinst du sicher "2 step". Das ist ganz sinnvoll beim uphill, da man bei abgesenkter gabel mehr gewicht aufs...



Geht mir genauso. Den Downhill muss man sich verdienen. 

Die Gabel war nicht auf mein Gewicht eingestellt, aber "2 Step" war in diesem Fall kein Absenken der Gabel, sondern nur ein Blockieren der Gabel auf 120mm. Senkt sich die Gabel bei korrekter Einstellung auf 120mm ab? Hatte ich erwartet und erhofft, da dies für mich eigentlich wichtig ist. Auch kräftiges Einfedern nach Betätigen des LockOut half nichts. Oder schmeiß ich da gerade zwei Funktionen durcheinander und das Absenken wird manuell an der Gabel geregelt?. 

Bei so ner Probefahrt fängt man ja nicht gleich an alles auseinander zu bauen. 

Danke!


----------



## baumeister21 (3. Juni 2011)

Sorry da muss ich jetzt passen. Ich fahre selbst keine 2step-Gabel, sondern habe mich nur mal über den Umbau meiner Revelation Dual-Air auf 2step-Air informiert. Daher mein "Halbwissen".

Auf der RockShox Webseite steht zu 2step folgendes:



> Durch die Erweiterung unseres Solo Air-Designs um eine hydraulische  Federwegsverstellung können Fahrer mit 2-Step Air ihre Gabel für einen  leichteren Anstieg auf einen minimalen Federweg verkürzen (45 mm weniger  als der volle Federweg) oder ihn für maximale Abfahrts-Performance  verlängern. Einfacher als einen Schalter umzulegen.



Ob sich die Gabel nun absenkt oder man sie nur bei 120mm fixieren kann, muss jetzt jemand anderes sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (4. Juni 2011)

Ihr werft da zwei Dinge durcheinander, 2Step gibt es bei der Lyrik und Totem, hat 45mm Federwegverstellung und funktioniert hydraulisch? (oftmals nicht gerade zuverlässig).
Die Revelation gibt es mit Dual Position, da läuft die Federwegverstellung über die Lufkammer und hat 30mm Federwegverstellung. Sitzt bei der Revelation auf der linken Seite (vom Fahrer aus gesehen), rechts ist die Dämpfung platziert.

Bei beiden bleibt die Gabel aber definitiv nach Umlegen des Schalters abgesenkt!


----------



## zeKai (4. Juni 2011)

Webster_22 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, welche Größe für mich die passendere ist? 20" oder 22"?



Ich fahr bei einer Körpergröße von 196cm 90cm(+/-) schritt einen 22" Rahmen, und ich empfinde diesen als ziemlich klein. Fahre grundsätzlich ohne jegliche absenk und lockout funktion was aber eher an der Umgebung liegt, hier gibts nun mal keine Kilometer langen uphill Passagen. Egal welche Rahmengröße bei knapp 2 Meter ist jeder Rahmen klein, und es wirkt wie der sprichwörtliche Affe auf dem Schleifstein.

20" würde sicher auch gehen, meine Probefahrt war auf einem solchen da kein Händler ein 22er hatte (musste man erst bestellen). Wenn du also die Möglichkeit hast eines zu testen mach dies, ansonsten würde ich zu dem etwas größerem 22" raten den Rest kannst du mit Satteleinstellung und Vorbau Länge regulieren. Das 22er wird DEFINITIV nicht zu groß sein, das 20er kann aber zu klein sein.


----------



## Webster_22 (4. Juni 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ihr werft da zwei Dinge durcheinander, 2Step gibt es bei der Lyrik und Totem, hat 45mm Federwegverstellung und funktioniert hydraulisch? (oftmals nicht gerade zuverlässig).
> Die Revelation gibt es mit Dual Position, da läuft die Federwegverstellung über die Lufkammer und hat 30mm Federwegverstellung. Sitzt bei der Revelation auf der linken Seite (vom Fahrer aus gesehen), rechts ist die Dämpfung platziert.



Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt. Cube schreibt, dass beim Stereo die "Rock Shox Revelation RLT Air 2-step" verbaut ist. Rock Shox führt diese allerdings nicht mit 2-Step sondern nur mit Dual-Air. Wirft Cube da zwei Technologien durcheinander, oder ist die Revelation extra für Cube geändert worden? 
Wer jetzt mal nach dem Handbuch suchen. Über den Remote konnte ich nur die Einstellungen auf der rechten Seite vornehmen. Also keine Absenkung. Wie gesagt, wollte jetzt auch nicht anfangen dran rumzuschrauben und der Verkäufer schickte mich los und musste den nächsten Kunden bedienen.


@zeKai: Vielen Dank! 
Also war mein Gefühl richitg. Das Stereo fällt im Vergleich eh recht kurz aus was die Oberrohrlänge betrifft.


----------



## JDEM (4. Juni 2011)

Hi, wird ein Fehler seitens Cube sein. Das 2Step würde rein technisch schon gar nicht in die dünneren Standrohre der Revelation passen, sollte also dann Dual Position sein.
Hab grad auch den Fehler in der Beschreibung gesehen.

Hast du denn auf der linken Seite (nen schwarzen) Hebel mit obenliegenden Luftventil?


----------



## Webster_22 (4. Juni 2011)

Da hab ich noch nicht drauf geachtet. Bei sram hab ich leider auch keine Bedienungsanleitung gefunden, aber die Beschreibung sagt, dass man von 120mm auf 150mm umstellen könnte. wie steht dort nicht.


----------



## JDEM (4. Juni 2011)

SIeht man in der vergrößerten Ansicht hier: Revelation Dual Position ganz gut.
Hast links den Hebel für die Federwegverstellung und rechts den für die Dämpfung (aus Fahrersicht). 
Hebel umlegen, Gabel einfedern und die Gabel bleibt unten.
Kannst du ja mal einfach ausprobieren.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Webster_22 (4. Juni 2011)

Super, danke! 
Hab auch schon mal an Cube geschrieben, wie die Beschreibung zu verstehen ist.


----------



## Vincy (4. Juni 2011)

Dual Position Air
http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/technologies/319
Es gibt da nur 2 Hebelpositionen: 120mm oder 150mm.










2-Step gibt es nur bei der Lyrik und Totem. 
Das ist eine hydraulische Federwegverstellung, Dual Position Air dagegen eine pneumatische (Luft).
http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/technologies/200


----------



## Unze77 (4. Juni 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ich find's echt schlimm, dass bei Unzulänglichkeiten an Rahmen etc. immer mehr Leute (und sogar Händler!!!) mit dem Spruch kommen: "das ist ganz normal"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aha, und wenn du den Post richtig liest dann wirst du feststellen, daß es ein 2008er Rahmen ist und da waren keine 2,4er NN verbaut. Und somit ist der nicht für 2,4 "zugelassen" (es gibt sowieso keine Angaben zu der "zugelassenen" Reifenbreite bei nem Rahmen  ), fertig. 
Ich bleib dabei, das is ganz normal!


----------



## Webster_22 (4. Juni 2011)

Unze77 schrieb:


> ...(es gibt sowieso keine Angaben zu der "zugelassenen" Reifenbreite bei nem Rahmen  )..



Mittlere Weile schon:
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...he-maximum-tire-width-i-can-use-on-cube-bike/

Dabei auch diesen Hinweis beachten:
"Mit diesen Reifenbreiten wurden die Modelle mit den entsprechenden  Felgen getestet. Es wurden Schwalbe Reifen verwendet (Teilweise  unterscheiden sich die tatsächlichen Reifenbreiten der Hersteller!!)"


----------



## icube (4. Juni 2011)

mein stereo hat heute nen neuen LRS bekommen mit den 240er dt naben und 500 ex felgen, die ergon allmountain griffe sind auch noch dazu gekommen! is fürs erste die letzte aufbaustufe! 











Gruß icube


----------



## MtbGrobi (5. Juni 2011)

@icube: Schön geworden . Schwarz-rote Kurbel würde sicher auch gut passen ...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Juni 2011)

@ Webster: Bei deiner Größe auf jeden Fall 22". Ich bin auch so groß und der Rahmen ist auch dann noch handlich genug. 20" ist zu klein.

BTW: Ich habe das was für dich http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/384217


----------



## Webster_22 (5. Juni 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @ Webster: Bei deiner GrÃ¶Ãe auf jeden Fall 22". Ich bin auch so groÃ und der Rahmen ist auch dann noch handlich genug. 20" ist zu klein.
> 
> BTW: Ich habe das was fÃ¼r dich http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/384217




Vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Info und das Angebot!
Bin z.Z. allerdings auf der Suche nach meinem ersten Fully, fÃ¼r dass ich zwar Geld in die Hand nehmen werde, es aber neu und einen GroÃteil meiner Vorstellungen abdecken sollte.
Hatte das Cube Stereo in die engere Wahl genommen, aber nur, da ich Rabatte bekommen kÃ¶nnte. Diese fallen allerdings nicht so groÃ aus, wie ich erhofft habe. Um ein Stereo anzupassen, mÃ¼sste ich rund 800â¬ zusÃ¤tzlich investieren und das ist mir zuviel.
Bei nÃ¤herer Betrachtung ist Cube sehr teuer. Der Rahmen ist optisch top, aber da hÃ¶rt es meiner Meinung nach auch schon auf. Er ist zudem leider vergleichsweise schwer und nicht fÃ¼r den Uphill gebaut.

Ich mÃ¶chte hier keinem auf die FÃ¼Ãe treten und behaupte auch nicht, dass Cube beabsichtigt hat mit dem Stereo ein Uphill-Bike zu konstruieren. FÃ¼r meine Zwecke passt es halt nicht.

Die Ausstattung ist, gemessen am Preis, viel zu schlecht. 2090â¬ fÃ¼r Hayes-Bremsen, SLX-Ausstattung und LaufrÃ¤der, die nicht das halten, was der Name sugeriert. Bzw. 2599â¬ fÃ¼r Formula R1X confused-Bremsen, XT-Ausstattung und  LaufrÃ¤der, die nicht das halten, was der Name sugeriert.
Ein Stumpi kostet 2399â¬ und verfÃ¼gt Ã¼ber Avid Elixier R-Bremsen, X7-X9 Ausstattung, durchschnittliche LaufrÃ¤der und eine !traumhafte! Rahmengeometrie.

Mal sehen, wo ich in ein bis zwei Wochen gelandet bin.
Allen aber trotzdem viel SpaÃ mit ihren Cubes!


----------



## Gummischwain (6. Juni 2011)

@ Andi/wurzelhoppser:
Ich bin durchaus in der Lage gewollte Asymmetrien des Hinterbaus von einer Schiefstellung zu unterschieden, aber Danke! 

Bei dem Reaction 2009 war die Sitzstrebe schief eingeschweißt und zwar derart, dass das Rad kaum richtigen Halt hatte.
Beim Stereo 2010 war die Umlenkung für den Dämpfer schief. In der Folge hat's den Dämpfer gekillt. Desweiteren waren die Bohrungen für das Schaltauge am Rahmen schief gesetzt. Die Folge: Schaltung funktionierte mal gar nicht.
Beide Male gabs zum Glück nach jeweils geschätzen 2-3 Monaten  einen Austauschrahmen!
Weder bei meinem Trek noch beim Focus ist mir je so ein Mist passiert. Warum so ein Rahmen die Qualitätsprüfung übersteht ist mir schleierhaft. 

Und was die Optik des 301er angeht... über Geschmack lässt sich nunmal nicht streiten gell? 

Ach ja, ansonsten ist das stereo ein feines Gerät wuzelhoppser, mit dem man schon Spaß haben kann!


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Juni 2011)

Also so ein mist is mir aber ach noch nicht oft untergekommen! und ich hab schon bissl was mit den juten rädern zu tun. haks als pech ab...
ich sagte btw nicht, dass du unfähig wärst zu unterscheiden, sondern nur, dass das eine erschwert das andere zu erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (6. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Also so ein mist is mir aber ach noch nicht oft untergekommen! und ich hab schon bissl was mit den juten rädern zu tun. haks als pech ab...
> ich sagte btw nicht, dass du unfähig wärst zu unterscheiden, sondern nur, dass das eine erschwert das andere zu erkennen



Is scho Recht! 
War ja auch net bös' gemeint! 

Ich wollte auch nur klar stellen, dass mein Ärger über CUBE nicht ganz unbegründet ist! 
Ich bin wirklich keiner, der wegen einem Krätzerchen (Kampfspuren bekommt die Karre eh jeden Tag dazu ) oder sonst irgendeiner Kleinigkeit direkt zum Händler rennt... schon gar nicht, wenn ich's selber richten kann (schiefe Rahmenteile gehören allerdings nicht dazu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Mr.Worf (6. Juni 2011)

@icube: Wirklich ne schöne Kiste! 
Aber wird damit auch gefahren??? Sieht so jungfräulich aus... 
Muss doch mal etwas gutes schreiben.
Ich kann über das Stereo nicht meckern.. 

Kein schiefer Rahmen, bis jetzt nix ausgeschlagen, gebrochen etc. Nicht der keinste Kratzer an der Sattelstütze, obwohl viel benutzt.
Und es wird gut gepflegt!!!
Nur der Übliche Verschleiss. 
4000km bis jetzt gefahren.
Uphill gehts meiner Meinung auch recht gut.
Kann es daran liegen, dass ich nen Messemodell habe und es besonders gut zusammen gebaut wurde?
Nen 301 ist natürlich sehr geil & mein Traum.
Wird aber auch einer bleiben, bei dem Preis.... 

Kappla Worf


----------



## icube (6. Juni 2011)

logo wird damit auch gefahren, was denkst du denn  
das war nur das erste bild nach der montage von dem neuen LRS, 
musste leider 5 tage auf die dinger warten und so hing das teil am montageständer 
und wurde hald da auch gereinigt und gewartet!  
wobei man nach den ersten 2 runden eig immer noch keinen dreck sieht bei uns is es staub trocken! 

Gruß icube


----------



## Webster_22 (6. Juni 2011)

So, ich bin noch die Antwort von Cube zwecks Federgabel schuldig:

"[FONT="]Beim Stereo Team ist die Revelation RLT 120-150mm Dual Position Air verbaut. D.h. die Gabel lässt sich per hebeldreh um 30mm absenken."

Gruß!
[/FONT]


----------



## chrisle (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo Stereo 2011 Fahrer,

wer von Euch hat es geschafft, seine Revelation RLT so optimal einzustellen, dass der Federweg (fast) vollständig ausgenutzt wird die Gabel aber trotzdem nicht z.B. beim vo. Bremsen zu tief eintaucht und damit 50% des FW bereits verschwunden ist?

Wenn ja bitte erklären wie


----------



## Anselmus (7. Juni 2011)

Da bin ich aber auchmal gespannt ...


----------



## JDEM (7. Juni 2011)

War auch mein Hauptkritikpunkt an der Revelation, die zwar schön leicht, sackt aber immer durch oder nutzt den Federweg nicht wirklich gut.
Fahre jetzt ne Lyrik, wiegt zwar 800g mehr, aber federt und dämpft vernünftig.


----------



## fatz (7. Juni 2011)

ihr vergleicht hier eine luft-revelation und eine stahlfeder-lyrik? dann ist klar, wo der unterschied herkommt...


----------



## chrisle (7. Juni 2011)

Nein, mir geht es eher darum ob es jemand geschafft hat die Revelation an seinem Stereo "optimal" einzustellen, sprich:

a) FW ausnutzen
b) kein zu frühes Absacken beim Bremsen / Stufen (--> Progression)

Fahre meine gerade mit 110-120PSI bei 82KG Fahrergewicht. Wenn ich auf dem Fahrrad massiv einfedere (also im Stehen "reinstoßen") nutze ich knappe 125mm Federweg aus. 
SAG liegt dann bei ca. 3,5cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (7. Juni 2011)

ich bin zwar nie eine revelation gefahren, aber das klingt mir nach dem typischen verhalten
einer luftfeder. durch die progression rumpelst du halt durch 2/3 vom federweg und im lezten 1/3
wird's bockig. bei kuerzeren federwegen ist das ok. bei laengeren find ich's sehr nervig. 
deswegen und weil ich selber eine stahlfeder lyrik (mittlerweile nimmer am stereo) fahre 
meine frage.


----------



## chrisle (7. Juni 2011)

Ist halt echt unangenehm wenn man Treppen runter fährt und dabei schon mehr als die Hälfte des verfügbaren FW "vergeben" ist. Da darf kein Hindernis mehr kommen. Beim Bremsen auf steilen Trails ist es sogar noch schlimmer...

Die Fox Talas ist da besser, aber ich scheue mich die 1000 zu investieren. Da hoffe ich noch das ich die Revelation in den Griff bekomme.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2011)

es lebe die druckstufe meiner geliebeten 36 Rc2  nix typische luftgabel fatz.. meine talas kanns!


----------



## JDEM (7. Juni 2011)

Das mit der Luftfeder war mir natürlich auch klar. Ging ja auch eher um nen subjektiven Eindruck, die Lyrik liefert halt das was ich von ihr erwarte, muss aber mit 800gr mehr leben, hingegen ist die Revelation schön leicht gewesen, dafür aber anderweitig nicht zufriedenstellend.

Was helfen kann ist das Luftablassen aus den Tauchrohren. Dazu die Positiv und Negativkammer der Revelation leer machen. Tauchrohren lösen, Schrauben aber zwei Gewindegänge stecken lassen, Tauchrohre komprimieren und die Schrauben reindrücken, dann müsste die Luft in den Tauchrohren entweichen. Schrauben wieder anziehen und die Gabel aufpumpen.
Dabei kann man ebenfalls die Schmierung verbessern und in jedes Rohr ca. 15ml Motoröl einfüllen, bringt auf jeden fall was fürs Ansprechverhalten.

Dann ist das Luftpolster was zur Progressivität beiträgt nicht mehr vorhanden.

Gegen das Durchsacken würde ne vernünftige Dämpfung helfen, Motioncontrol ist da ja eher simpel aufgebaut und nicht gerade hilfreich.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2011)

luftfeder ist übrigens ein wiederspruch..
Und komplett ohne endprogression wirds nur noch schlimmer! die hat schließlich nix mit dem ersten und mittleren bereich zu tun und sorgt nur dafür, dass am ende das durchsacken eben verhindert wird. also die fox wird auf den letzten millimetern sehhhr progressiv. was aber auch gut is.. so kannst wenig druck fahren und es schlägt trotzdem nix durch!


----------



## fatz (7. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> es lebe die druckstufe meiner geliebeten 36 Rc2  nix typische luftgabel fatz.. meine talas kanns!



unzulaenglichkeiten in der federcharateristik lassen sich, wenn ueberhaupt, nur
fuer einen anwendungsfall (schnell *oder* langsam) durch daempfung kompensieren.
will heissen, du stellst es entweder fuer grosse stufen und langsam fahren ein
oder fuer's kacheln. fuer beides auf einmal wird's nicht passen. dann lieber gleich eine
vernuenftige stahlfeder. 

die talas fox ist uebrigens durch das kleinere luftvolumen noch progressiver als die ohne federwegsverstellung



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> luftfeder ist übrigens ein wiederspruch..


eben. sag ich doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> unzulaenglichkeiten in der federcharateristik lassen sich, wenn ueberhaupt, nur
> fuer einen anwendungsfall (schnell *oder* langsam) durch daempfung kompensieren.
> will heissen, du stellst es entweder fuer grosse stufen und langsam fahren ein
> oder fuer's kacheln. fuer beides auf einmal wird's nicht passen. dann lieber gleich eine
> ...



dat weiß ich... die float geht deutlich besser (am geilsten is btw. die 06er MZ 66 SL - stahl vom feinsten!!)

und schonmal wasvon high und lowspeed druckstufe gehört?


----------



## JDEM (7. Juni 2011)

Widerspruch!

Die Revelation hat ja das Problem bei zu wenig Druck wegzusacken, nutzt dann aber den Federweg. Bei mehr Druck aber nicht mehr den ganzen Federweg, d.h.sie wir zu progressiv, daher lieber mit mehr Druck fahren und das Luftpolster der Gabel ablassen.
Hilft auch bei anderen Gabeln und hat ja eigentlich nix mit der eigentlichen Federkennlinie zu tun, sondern wirkt sich als Nebenfaktor auf diese aus.

High- und Lowspeed Dämpfung können übrigens auch nie wirklich getrennt werden, d.h. sie beeinflussen sich in bestimmte Mass auch gegenseitig.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2011)

letzteres stimmt zwar leider, aber zumindest konnt ich was gegen fatz sagen  - aber grob funzts schon!

oke, so wie dus jetzt ausgedrückt hast leuchtet das licht shcon heller


----------



## JDEM (7. Juni 2011)

Okay, dann passt es ja jetzt  

Gibt es hier eigentlich Leute die Crank Brothers Pedale fahren?
Hab mir letztens günstig ein Paar Candys zugelegt, bin aber sonst nur Shimano SPD gefahren und über die geringe, undefinierte Auslösehärte überrascht. Kann man das was machen?


----------



## chrisle (7. Juni 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Widerspruch!
> 
> Die Revelation hat ja das Problem bei zu wenig Druck wegzusacken, nutzt dann aber den Federweg. Bei mehr Druck aber nicht mehr den ganzen Federweg, d.h.sie wir zu progressiv, daher lieber mit mehr Druck fahren und das Luftpolster der Gabel ablassen.



Wie lässt man denn das Luftpolster der Gabel ab?


----------



## JDEM (7. Juni 2011)

Hab ich weiter oben schon beschrieben. Kannst mir aber auch gern ne PM schicken, falls du weitere Fragen hast.


----------



## Sgt.Green (7. Juni 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Okay, dann passt es ja jetzt
> 
> Gibt es hier eigentlich Leute die Crank Brothers Pedale fahren?
> Hab mir letztens günstig ein Paar Candys zugelegt, bin aber sonst nur Shimano SPD gefahren und über die geringe, undefinierte Auslösehärte überrascht. Kann man das was machen?



Das gleiche "Problem" hatte ich auch als ich mal CB Mallet gefahren bin und vorher nur Shimano. 
Entweder drann gewöhnen oder wieder Shimano

Ich fahre nur noch Shimano, gefällt mir einfach besser, CB ist mir viel zu weich.
Zudem hat man bei Shimano einen klaren Auslösepunkt auch wenn man das Pedal auf weiche Auslösehärte eingestellt hat und muss nicht raten ob man noch richtig eingeklickt ist oder nicht.

Green


----------



## JDEM (7. Juni 2011)

Okay, danke. Das bestätigt ja meinen Eindruck. Dann versuch ich mich mal dran zu gewöhnen, ansonsten fliegen die halt wieder runter.


----------



## icube (7. Juni 2011)

beim stereo von meinem bruder verliert der dämpfer luft (rp23 high volume) jemand nen plan was das sein könnte hab eig null bock das ding zu fox oder toxo zu schicken....

gruß icube


----------



## dusi__ (7. Juni 2011)

kein toxo kein fox? mhh... schicks zu www.flatout-suspension.de  

da hab ich alle teile des bikes meiner freundin hingebracht und meine auch. sehr gute preise. Gino  macht das mit lizens von FOX RS MARZ und das alles für einen extrem guten preis und extrem schnell. kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2011)

wenn du etwas technisch begabt bist, kannst du auch selber mal versuchen die dichtungen zu tauschen. google mal luftkammerservice....is zwar nicht unbedingt die ursache,die chancen stehen aber gut. ist nicht viel zeitaufwand und wenn deine freundin den dämpfer schon bissl gefahren hat, ises eh mal nötig.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Okay, danke. Das bestätigt ja meinen Eindruck. Dann versuch ich mich mal dran zu gewöhnen, ansonsten fliegen die halt wieder runter.



wie schon gesagt wurd....ist so bei crancbrothers.ABER.. wenn du nicht unbedingt "komisch"trittstD), dann kommst du ja nicht in den auslösebereich. und wenn ich mir anguck wie befreundete shimpanso fahrer mit alterswächen, also unmittelbares unbeabsichtiges ausklicken beimhochziehen, oder den mist-plastikkäfigen anguck, bin ich ganz froh um meine pedale. einzige problem, was alle crancbrotherfrüher oder später haben ist,dass sie spiel bekommen.

ah und noch was: im winter z.b.kommstz du IMMER in die pedale... shimano fahrer ned


----------



## zeKai (7. Juni 2011)

ALso ich als shimano spd fahrer habe keine probleme im winter bei -14grad in die pedale zu kommen, allerdings fahr ich dann auch nichtmehr volle federhärte.
Hmm das die crankbrother so weich sind stört mich nun aber schon etwas. Wollte mir die acid oder mallet holen damit mein fuß etwas mehr auflagefläche hat. Und die mit käfig von schimano gefallen mir irgendwie nicht außer ggf. die neuen xtr (dafür kommen auch günstigere versionen oder?)


----------



## Sgt.Green (7. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt wurd....ist so bei crancbrothers.ABER.. wenn du nicht unbedingt "komisch"trittstD), dann kommst du ja nicht in den auslösebereich. und wenn ich mir anguck wie befreundete shimpanso fahrer mit alterswächen, also unmittelbares unbeabsichtiges ausklicken beimhochziehen, oder den mist-plastikkäfigen anguck, bin ich ganz froh um meine pedale. einzige problem, was alle crancbrotherfrüher oder später haben ist,dass sie spiel bekommen.
> 
> ah und noch was: im winter z.b.kommstz du IMMER in die pedale... shimano fahrer ned



Fahr mal richtig Downhill mit den Klotten von CB dann weißte was ich meine, vorallem bei welchen ohne Käfig 
Bei den Mallet gings noch halbwegs mit langen Pins aber ohne, viel Spaß
Bei Shimano fahr ich normale XT ohne Käfig und es geht bestens!
Es geht also weniger ums treten bei dem man in den Auslösebereich kommt 
Immer winter hab ich mit Shimano auch keine Probleme.

Aber wie bei vielen Sachen ist das ganze auch eine Glaubens-/Gewöhnungssache


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2011)

pf. ich glaub ich fahr schon genug "downhill"


----------



## dusi__ (7. Juni 2011)

beweise !  

was wurde eigentlich aus deinem video?


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2011)

gerade in arbeit... woebi alles sich verzögert, weil ich jetzt auf die kamera eines kumpels noch zusätzlich angewiesen bin... macht mehr her als die go pro

beweise`?`komm her.....


----------



## dusi__ (7. Juni 2011)

nur ne go pro reicht für n gutes video leider wirklich nicht aus. sind auch am drehen mit ner gopro und einer canon 5D. da sind schon welten zwischen.

mit beweise meinte ich ja n kurzen trailer zum filmprojekt


----------



## Sgt.Green (7. Juni 2011)

Ich sage ja:


Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Aber wie bei vielen Sachen ist das ganze auch eine Glaubens-/Gewöhnungssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> nur ne go pro reicht für n gutes video leider wirklich nicht aus. sind auch am drehen mit ner gopro und einer canon 5D. da sind schon welten zwischen.
> 
> mit beweise meinte ich ja n kurzen trailer zum filmprojekt



gabs ja nur irgendwann mal den serpentinentrail...hat jetzt ned wirklich was mit downhill zu tun und den helm zieh ich über 17,3 grad auch ned an



wobei mich die "musik" (aus follow me..) mittlerweile nervt, wie ich grad festgestellt hab


----------



## Beppe (7. Juni 2011)

Hi,
hab mein neues 2010er Rx jetzt gut 500km gefahren und das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau nicht ausreichend progressiv arbeitet. Auch bei leichtem Gelände nutze ich hinten fast den gesamten Federweg, beim pedalieren in Kompression setzte ich immer wieder mal mit den Pedalen auf, was ich von meinem bisherigen Fullys nicht kenne. Von 25-30% sag kann ich nur träumen, hab den Hinterbau bei 85kg und 170psi eingestellt und so in etwa 15-20%sag.
Bin auf den unten verlinkten fred gestossen und frag mich, ob die Luftkammerverkleinerung nicht auch etwas für mein Problem wäre. Hat das jemand schonmal am Stereo probiert und kann vom event. Performancegewinn berichten?

Grüße Beppe 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8288889#post8288889


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2011)

weiß zwar nicht wie oft ich das noch schreiben muss...aber what shells 

dass er  nicht groß progressiv ist, bzw. nicht so wirkt is ganz einfach... er is das gegenteil von progressiv, nämlich degressiv  wenn du hier suchst findest du von mir mehrere ausführliche beschreibungen. hier kurz die zusammenfassung:

der dämpfer arbeitet im stereo hinterbau in drei dritteln:

1. seehr degressiv
2. anfangs noch leicht degressiv, danach "linear"
3. linear, zum ende progressiv

der gag is ganz einfach, dass sich ein stereo beim draufhocken nach wenig federweg anfühlt, wenn der sag passt. Falls du wie bei "anderen" fullys 30% sag fährst, dann kommst in den linearen bereich rein, und rauschscht halt relativ ins letzte drittel. wenn du dagegen wenig sag fährst, sitzt du noch im ersten. der hinterbau macht also genau das was er soll - fast nix  klingt komisch, hat aber den sinn der antriebsneutralität. daher kommen wir zu dem schluss, dass wir beim stereo eher wenig sag fahren sollten, und trotzdem (denn sobalds aus dem ersten drittel raus is gehts ja ganz gut durch den federweg) den gesammten federweg nutzen. das ist schonmal der erste punkt. und der zweite is ganz einfach der, dass dein pedalaufsetzen zu 80% vom tiefen tretlager kommt. musste mich voom 08er her auch umgewöhnen. wenn mans dann einigermaßen kennt, ises ein geringere problem.
ah und nochwas: wenn du den dämpfer jetzt progressiver machst, hast du am ende nur noch ganz wenig, nämlich das mittlere drittel was du gscheid und effektiv nutzen kannst.


----------



## Anselmus (8. Juni 2011)

Hab mir vor zwei Wochen ein Stereo gekauft und hatte das gleiche/ähnliches Problem. War einfach zu wenig Luft aufm Dämpfer. Da ich vorher kein Fully hatte, musste ich mich auf die Einstellung vom Händler verlassen. Der hat das zwar alles eingestellt mit mir auf dem Rad, aber war troztdem zu wenig - zu viel Sag, so das auch nach nem überhöhten Bordstein fast der gesamte Federweg durch war. 

Mehr Luft drauf, weniger Sag, dann klappts auch mit dem Stereo und auch mit den Pedalaufsetzern...


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juni 2011)

Wieviel Sag fahrt Ihr denn in mm? Ich bin mit aktuell 15mm (120PSI) sehr zufrieden, droppe aber auch nich extrem und lass die krassen Sprünge aus.
Is vielleicht aber so, dass ich mit meinen 65kg aufgerödelt eher weich abstimmen kann?


----------



## dusi__ (8. Juni 2011)

pedalaufsetzer hab ich auch durchgehend. das liegt aber eher daran das ich immer solche schrägen waldwege fahre 

 was den dämpfer angeht da hat der andi recht.  ich habs auch mit mehr  und weniger probiert und bin am ende dabei geblieben das ich n hauch  weniger drin hab als es für mein fahrgefühl nötig wäre und siehe da : es  passt. 

 das tretlager problem bekommt man damit aber nicht wirklich gut in den griff ;(

nimm dir auf deine nächste tour einfach mal deine dämpferpumpe mit und probier mal ein wenig aus 

 ps:

andi :

video sieht nach mehr aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. Juni 2011)

wenn ihr andis anleitung ned kapiert, fahrt halt einfach und wenn nach einem gescheiten 
hopser der gummiring unten ist, macht mehr luft rein. so schwierig ist das nun auch nicht


----------



## zeKai (8. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem kurbel und pedal aufsetzen... wie oft mir das schon eine Schrecksekunde gegeben hat  Sogar auf StraÃe, einmal zu wild um die kurve gezogen dabei am treten und es macht klack und das rad hebt ab 

Im gelÃ¤nde hab ich das meist nur in kurven, oder bei starken Rampen in die man rein katapultiert wird. 
Meine kurbel schaut schon aus wie sau  Bei den 20â¬ pedalen isses mir wumpe.


----------



## tomsteg (8. Juni 2011)

Mein aktueller FA 2,25 ist muss erneuert werden. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden: FA 2,4 2011 oder MM 2,35
Mein Ziel ist: Mehr Grip auf HR für uphill, mehr Seitenhalt auf dem HR downhill und mehr Seitenhalt in der Kurve auf dem VR downhill
Ist der FA 2011 wirklich so viel besser als der 2010er?


----------



## Beppe (8. Juni 2011)

Bei mir hängt der Gummiring regelmässig auf der unteren Aufnahme, hab jedoch noch kein Durchschlagen gespürt. 

Kann man ein event. Durchschlagen des Hinterbaus überhaupt spüren bzw hören?

Mit der Sensibilität meines Setups bin ich soweit recht zufrieden, die Antriebsneutralit ist m.E. noch ok. Im Wiegetritt sollte man sich schon auf einen einigermassen runden Tritt konzentrieren, dann hält sich die pumperei des Hinderbaus in Grenzen.


----------



## Beppe (8. Juni 2011)

Und ja, postet dochmal eure Setups!

Rx 2010 Revelation Dual Air/RP23
85kg
Gabel 150/120psi
Dämpfer 170psi


----------



## xerto (8. Juni 2011)

Beppe schrieb:


> Und ja, postet dochmal eure Setups!
> 
> Rx 2010 Revelation Dual Air/RP23
> 85kg
> ...



Gleiche Ausstattung

Gabel  155 -165
Rp23   220 -230

Gewicht 91 Kg


----------



## tomsteg (8. Juni 2011)

Revelation Dual Air Ti 150/120mm 135psi

RBP23 190psi

mein Gewicht: 88kg

Mit dem Setup bin ich sehr zufrieden, mit meinem Gewicht nicht so ganz ;-).


----------



## Beppe (8. Juni 2011)

@xerto: Beim Gabelsetup meinte ich:

Poskammer/Negkammer 



Meinem Dämpfer geb ich zur nächsten Tour mal zusätzliche 30psi...


----------



## zeKai (8. Juni 2011)

Das Problem mit den Posten der Luftdrücke ist immer die sitzposi und die Gewichtsverteilung auf dem Rad. Ich Sitz z.B. sehr aufrecht auf einem 22" Rahmen. Zudem kommt noch das aufpumpen selber, ich hab eine pumpe ohne quickrelease Ventil sprich beim abdrehen gehen wieder einige psi verloren.

Der Ring ist schon mal unten aber weniger wegen Durchschläge als vielmehr wegen Dreck was ihn nach unten schiebt ich bin mir nicht einmal sicher das bei einem Durchschlag der Ring wirklich runter fällt, hatte schon oft das Gefühl eines Durchschlages aber der Ring hing tapfer auf dem letzten Millimeter!


----------



## Mr.Worf (8. Juni 2011)

Beppe schrieb:


> Meinem Dämpfer geb ich zur nächsten Tour mal zusätzliche 30psi...


Mmh 
Ich habe hinten lieber nen "Harten".
205 -210 Psi bei ca. 80Kg
Ist mir sonst du schwammig, und der Ring is trotz fast unten... noch ca. 5mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (8. Juni 2011)

Weiß man schon ob sich 2012 im Bereich Fritzz und Stereo etwas im Bereich des Hinterbaus verändern wird?


----------



## OIRAM (8. Juni 2011)

*Hi Beppe

Im Post 3597 schreibst Du, Du hättest ne Revelation Dual Air und im Post 3600 möchtest Du den Pos- und Negativkammerdruck wissen.

Ich denke mal Du hast ne U-Turn Version, wo man die Pos- und Negativkammer getrennt mit Luft befüllen kann.

Das geht bei der Dual Air Version nicht, da sich beide Kammern gleichzeitig füllen.

*


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juni 2011)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Weiß man schon ob sich 2012 im Bereich Fritzz und Stereo etwas im Bereich des Hinterbaus verändern wird?



dann hätten sie ein rad zuviel  denk mal nach.... mittlerweile gibts nen ams mit 150mm und ein sting mit 120, genauso wien ams mit 130. dementsprechend existieren stereo umd ams 150 auch mehr oder weniger nebenher. wenn sie den hitnerbau jetzt umkrempeln, fehlen solangsam die argumente, die zum stereo oder zum ams führen, weil beides ähnlicher wird. ich glaub ned dass sie von ihrem dual trail zeugs wegkommen!

herrlich übrigens wie oft sich die setup frage wiederholt - und wie jedes mal sinnbefreite set up angaben gepostet werden


----------



## fatz (8. Juni 2011)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> und der Ring is trotz fast unten... noch ca. 5mm...


5mm sind nicht fast unten, sondern noch 10% des federwegs


----------



## 4Stroke (8. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> dann hätten sie ein rad zuviel  denk mal nach.... mittlerweile gibts nen ams mit 150mm und ein sting mit 120, genauso wien ams mit 130. dementsprechend existieren stereo umd ams 150 auch mehr oder weniger nebenher. wenn sie den hitnerbau jetzt umkrempeln, fehlen solangsam die argumente, die zum stereo oder zum ams führen, weil beides ähnlicher wird. ich glaub ned dass sie von ihrem dual trail zeugs wegkommen!
> 
> herrlich übrigens wie oft sich die setup frage wiederholt - und wie jedes mal sinnbefreite set up angaben gepostet werden



Ich meinte damit eigentlich, ob sich 2012 insofern etwas am Hinterbau verändert, dass die Auswahl an Dämpfern größer ist. Ein Dämpfer mit AGB passt derzeit nicht und derzeit beschweren sich viele über ein Durchsacken des Hinterbaus mit dem FOX Dämpfer.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juni 2011)

also das sich "derzeit" viele beschweren mag evtl. sein, aber da dieses (eigentlich nciht vorhandene( s. seite vorher mein post)) "problem" schon immer so is wüsst ich nicht, warum sie dagegen was machen sollten. ausserdem wird man dir erzählen, dass du nen ausgleichbehälter im fritzz fahren kannst und ned im stereo... und was auch noch dazu kommt: platz?! woher? die verstrebung brauchts! wenn du das sitzrohr noch mehr knickst, oder weiter vor gehst wird dein sitzwinkel dann demnächst noch miserabler. ich glaubs nicht  zumal n AGB sowieso ned ins programm passt... das wäre dann eher ein fritzz thema (und ja mir is klar, dass der rahmen nur etwas anders is - aber wir sind im stereo fred..)


----------



## OIRAM (8. Juni 2011)

*


Andi 3001 schrieb:



			herrlich übrigens wie oft sich die setup frage wiederholt - und wie jedes mal sinnbefreite set up angaben gepostet werden 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich bin nur ein Laie, aber kann man aus vielen Verschiedenen Angaben, wie Drücken, Fahrergewicht und Einsatzgebiet, nicht vielleicht doch irgend welche groben Richtwerte herausfiltern und somit einen für sich selbst gut definierten Einstellbereich erreichen ?

Ich glaub, nicht jeder hat einen so Versierten und Kundenorientierten Fachmann an seiner Seite. Und das meine ich ernst, aus den Postes die ich von Dir lesen, darf ich mir dieses Urteil erlauben... 

Letztendlich bleibst Du, hier im Forum der jenige, welcher auf alles Antworten muß, auch wenn es für Dich Nervig wird... 
Gieb immer Dein bestes, ich hab schon das ein und andere beherzigt...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## JDEM (8. Juni 2011)

Ausgleichsbehälter brauch man ja auch nicht unbedingt. Der RP23 ist ja schon ein guter Dämpfer und funktioniert z.B. besser als der DHX Air (trotz der ganzen Verstellmöglichkeiten und AGB).
Würde mir auch gern nen Manitou Evolver oder Vivid Air einbauen, nur mal um zu sehen was die ganzen Einstellmöglichkeiten bringen, aber im Endeffekt bin ich mit dem RP23 zufrieden.

Der Andi hat ja auch ein wenig vorher gut beschrieben wie man das Durchsacken wirkungsvoll unterdrücken kann.

Andere Möglichkeit wäre es den Dämpfer von nem Fachmann tunen zu lassen!


----------



## Beppe (8. Juni 2011)

Genau, 2 Kammern und uturn. Sorry. 





OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hi Beppe
> 
> Im Post 3597 schreibst Du, Du hättest ne Revelation Dual Air und im Post 3600 möchtest Du den Pos- und Negativkammerdruck wissen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juni 2011)

freut mich 
aber dennoch: das problem ist wir sprechen hier von einem fein set up! das heisst eine grobe einstellung liegt ja schon vor.. und wenn nicht dann s. den anderen post --> tendenziell eher weniger SAG fahren. Das problem am feintuning ist ganz einfach: als erstes gehen wir mal davon aus, dass es schon beim gewicht jedes einzelnen anfängt... der luftdruck ist nicht linear aufs ansprechenübertragbar! das heisst wenn du den unterschied von 60 zu 70 kg ausrechnest und dann weiter auf 120kg hoch rechnest wird es nicht passen, da ein dämpfer sich mit viel luft immer anders verhält als mit weniger! heisst schonmal, dass ein allgemeines schema shwer zu erzeugen ist. das nächste ist dann, dass es, wie oben schon erwähnt wurde nciht nur vom gewicht abhängig ist, sondern auch von rahmengröße, individueller körpermerkmale (lange beine, kurze, langer oberkörper, kurzer, etc..), und vorallem sitzposition abhängt! mit nem kurzen vorbau zum beispiel ist die lastverteilung shcon wieder anders und je nach dem ändert sich dadurch wieder alles.... alles in allem läufts halt drauf raus, dass eine feine abstimmung halt wirlich sehr individuell ist. aber wir können gerne weiter diskutieren - sprict ja nichts dagegen, wenn es auch nur einem hilft, hats ja sinn....

ah und was mir grad noch so einfällt: die abweichung die die pumpen alleine schon haben ist gigantisch! du kannst nie 100% sagen wieviel druck beim abschruben verloren geht... und die pumpem unter sich zeigen bei 10 bar auch  lang nicht alle 10 bar an..


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juni 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ausgleichsbehälter brauch man ja auch nicht unbedingt. Der RP23 ist ja schon ein guter Dämpfer und funktioniert z.B. besser als der DHX Air (trotz der ganzen Verstellmöglichkeiten und AGB).
> QUOTE]
> 
> würde ich so nicht unterschrieben! WENN der dhx gscheit abgestimmt ist funzt der richtig gut! ist nur schwer abustimmen..


----------



## JDEM (8. Juni 2011)

Und muss zum Rad passen, gibt welche da geht der gut, bei anderen katastrophal. Andere Dämpfer kann man dann umshimmen und auf den jeweiligen Rahmen anpassen, beim DHX Air geht es nicht so leicht, weil der irgendwelche Sondershims drin hat


----------



## fatz (8. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> würde ich so nicht unterschrieben! WENN der dhx gscheit abgestimmt ist funzt der richtig gut! ist nur schwer abustimmen..


da sind gewisse daempfergurus im lv-forum gaaaaaaaanz anderer meinung.
die fassen dir den dhx ned mal mit einer langen stange an.


----------



## dusi__ (8. Juni 2011)

LV... fährste auch n ferrari?

ich hab auch nur gutes drüber gelesen. bzw. nachdem man sich über ihn ausgekotzt hat


----------



## fatz (8. Juni 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> LV... fährste auch n ferrari?


igitt, nein. in sowas wuerd ich mich nicht reinsetzen. ich fahr bekanntermassen
eine meisterleistung englischer gelaendewagenbaukunst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (8. Juni 2011)

um den ich dich auch beneide


----------



## FreerideNRW (8. Juni 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ausgleichsbehälter brauch man ja auch nicht unbedingt. Der RP23 ist ja schon ein guter Dämpfer und funktioniert z.B. besser als der DHX Air (trotz der ganzen Verstellmöglichkeiten und AGB).
> QUOTE]
> 
> würde ich so nicht unterschrieben! WENN der dhx gscheit abgestimmt ist funzt der richtig gut! ist nur schwer abustimmen..



Ich hatte ebenfalls mal einen DHX Air sowie zwei DHX Coil.
Alle Dämpfer konnte man abstimmen wie man wollte, es fehlte einfach eine Druckstufe. D.h. der Dämpfer rauscht durch den Federweg und ich behaupte mal ein RP23 tut das auch.

Solche Probleme gibt es mit einem Evolver nicht, der passt aber nicht ins neue Stereo oder Fritzz. Daher hatte ich auch Hoffnung das Cube an dieser Stelle etwas ändert.


----------



## Vincy (8. Juni 2011)

Hier die Federkennlinie vom Stereo HPC Race 2011 (Test in der MB 1/2011):
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...von-3-999-bis-4-800-euro-im-test.488212.2.htm

rot Federbein (Fox RP23 BV XXV), blau Gabel (Fox 32 Talas FIT RLC)


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juni 2011)

passt nicht wirklich zum gefühlten, aber was solls..

evolver, dhx, rp, .. ises nicht wieder glaubensfrage? fox oder rock shox?... etc.


----------



## FreerideNRW (8. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> passt nicht wirklich zum gefühlten, aber was solls..
> 
> evolver, dhx, rp, .. ises nicht wieder glaubensfrage? fox oder rock shox?... etc.



Die Unterschiede sind ziemlich stark spürbar, daher keine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Juni 2011)

bestreitet keiner, nur die geschmäcker sind verschieden!


----------



## icube (8. Juni 2011)

mich würde ein dt swiss dämpfer im stereo mal interessieren... 
der dämpfer von meinem bruder läuft noch unter garantie wird also 
eingeschickt!

Gruß icube


----------



## osbow (8. Juni 2011)

So, mein Stereo Pro ist Anfang der Woche angekommen. Noch mal vielen Dank an User ZombieIK für den Tipp! 

Leider war bei der Lieferung ein Teil dabei das ich irgendwie nicht zuordnen kann. Es ist ein falsches, weißes Stück mit zwei Schraube. Leider hab ich keine Möglichkeit für ein Foto. Aber Ihr wisst sicher was ich meine.


----------



## chrisle (8. Juni 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Leider war bei der Lieferung ein Teil dabei das ich irgendwie nicht zuordnen kann. Es ist ein falsches, weißes Stück mit zwei Schraube. Leider hab ich keine Möglichkeit für ein Foto. Aber Ihr wisst sicher was ich meine.



Ich würde dir ja gerne helfen, wenn ich verstehen könnte was ein "falsches" Stück ist?

Kann es sein das es ein "dreieckiges" Teil (bzw. insg. 6 Ecken) ist? Wenn ja, schau mal unter deinen Sattel, da findest du vermutlich das gleiche Teil in schwarz ;-)


----------



## osbow (8. Juni 2011)

falsch :lol Meinte natürlich "flach". Dank dir, das war´s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (8. Juni 2011)

War bei mir auch dabei, in grün. 
Ausserdem hatte ich die 2 Halterungen für den Syntace Vorbau in grün dabei. 
Anscheinend möchte CUBE Individualismus fördern


----------



## osbow (8. Juni 2011)

Hat mich auch (positiv) überrascht!


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> herrlich übrigens wie oft sich die setup frage wiederholt - und wie jedes mal sinnbefreite set up angaben gepostet werden



Sag-setup is ja nu nich sinnbefreit. Ich denk mir nur, dass die mm-Angabe und das (Fahrer-)Gewicht schon eine Tendenz aufzeigen können und wollte wissen, ob ich richtig liege mit der Annahme, dass leichte Fahrer tendenziell mehr Sag fahren sollten als Schwerere!?

Aber ich nehm mal mit, eher so Richtung 5mm als 15mm Sag zu probieren


----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Sag-setup is ja nu nich sinnbefreit.


doch, zumindest der vergleich zwischen verschiedenen fahrern. und zwar weil 
den groessten einfluss die fahrweise hat und die ist nun mal sehr fahrerspezifisch. 
wenn ich mein stereo auf gut 10% sag eingestellt hab, ist  es mir andauernd 
durchgehockt. also hab ich langsam weiter aufgepumpt bis das nimmer passiert ist.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Juni 2011)

Garagendrops?


----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2011)

nix >1m


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Juni 2011)

hmm,

das kann ich auch mit Sag (+/-10mm Hub am Dämpfer) ohne Durchschlag, ich geb mich geschlagen!

Gruss


----------



## Monti-29 (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute
Ich nenne ein 2010er Cube Stereo "The One" mein Eigen und habe ein kleines Problem mit dem verbauetn Dämpfer RP23.
Muss dazu sagen dass die Materie Fully komplett neu ist für mich.
Bin jetzt ca. 1400 km gefahren und hatte immer etwas Ölaustritt am 
ProPedal Hebel.
Habe den Dämpfer eingeschickt und repariert wieder bekommen.
Bei der Montage kam mir aber Einiges komisch vor: (dazu meine Fragen)
- kann die Welle am Dämpferauge bewegt werden (meine scheint fest zu sein)
- Die Welle/ Schraube, die die Hohlwelle des Dämpfers mit dem Umlenkhebel verbindet hat schon Kerben (tragisch - wechseln?) 
- hat jemand Bilder von der Demontage des Dämpferauges?

Wie gesagt bin hier ein völliger Neuling & Ihr würdet mir sehr helfen.
Der Händler kann mir nur bedingt weiterhelfen - Bikepalast!

LG Monti


----------



## zeKai (9. Juni 2011)

http://s7.directupload.net/images/110609/aan9zlgc.jpg Die Hohlachse hat eine einseitige Belastung deswegen sieht die Achse von der anderen Seite fast aus wie neu

So sieht mein alter Bolzen bzw. Hohlachse aus .  Der Dämpfer baumelt nicht wild rum ist schon etwas unter Spannung wenn du das meinst.
Der Bolzen (innen Gewinde) der durch die Hohlachse selber geht ist recht fest, brauchte zum aus und Einbau auch paar Schläge mit dem Hammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monti-29 (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Erstmal Danke für das Bild.
D.h. die Hohlwelle sollte aus dem Dämpferauge rausgehen?
Dreht sich die bei dir im Dämpferauge bzw. sind da noch Gleitlager drin?

Ich nehme an die beiden kleinen Teile auf dem Bild sind vom unteren Dämpferauge (vom Kolben) und die beiden größeren sind die Abstandshülsen (von oben)?

Als ich den Dämpfer wieder einbaute (zuerst unten, am Rahmen festgemacht) fluchtete er um ca. 5mm nicht mit dem Anlenhebel - erst sanfter Druck brachte die Teile zusammen.

LG REne


----------



## Vincy (9. Juni 2011)

Demontage der Alubuchsen und DU-Lagerbuchse
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/reducer_maintenance2011.htm
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/shock_bush.aspx
http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/ftp/product/pdf/Shock%20bush%20extraction%20and%20fitting%20instructions.pdf
http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=92&Name=Strong+Bushes


----------



## Monti-29 (9. Juni 2011)

Danke für die ganzen Anleitungen.

Nur noch eine letzte Frage; die Hohlwelle sollte sich im Gleitlager drehen, oder? (schwer oder leichtgängig?)

LG Monti


----------



## Vincy (9. Juni 2011)

Im Neuzustand sitzt die da sehr fest, legt sich aber mit der Zeit durch den Verschleiß.  
Das ist eine Großserienfertigung und keine Maßanfertigung.
Wenn man die mit der Hand schon drehen kann, hat die schon zu viel Spiel und verschleißt sehr schnell. Deswegen im Neuzustand eher eine Übergangspassung.


----------



## Andi_85 (9. Juni 2011)

Kann hier gleich mal mit einsteigen. 

http://s7.directupload.net/images/110609/aan9zlgc.jpg
Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das doch der Bolzen der oben im Dämpfer sitzt und durch den die lange Schraube durchgeht um ihn am Umlenkhebel zu befestigen. Oder?

Habe nun meinen altbackenen 2007 RP23er gegen ein Modell von 2010 mit BV getauscht.

Folgendes kam dabei raus. Die Schraube am Umlenkhebel die den Dämpfer hält hat rechts und links leichte Einkerbungen.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/225/sany3346.jpg/

Durch was wurden diese hervorgerufen? Sollte ich diese schnellstmöglich tauschen? Einzeln gibt es diese ja nicht oder?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## zeKai (9. Juni 2011)

Tauschen? Bei dem bissi Abrieb? Das doch stahl. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das da irgendwas mit ist. 
Bei meinem Bild ist das die Hohlachse durch welche dein Bolzen geht, richtig. Ich hab den bolzen halt wieder verbaut, die Hohlachse blieb über da ich auf airwings umgestiegen bin. Aber selbst mit den Macken hätte ich die wieder eingebaut, ohne schlechtes gewissen. Nur meine dämpferbuchsen waren total blank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christian27884 (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

in nächster Zeit müssten mal meine Bremsbeläge getauscht werden. Hab die Formula The One. Hat jemand nen Tipp welche Nachrüstbeläge besonders gut sind oder auch von welchen man die Finger lassen sollte?

Anforderungsprofil von lockerer Tour bis Alpentrails.

Hab jetzt die Standard-Formula Organisch drin. Lohnt sich das Ausprobieren von Sintermetallbelägen?

Thx


----------



## xerto (11. Juni 2011)

christian27884 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich das Ausprobieren von Sintermetallbelägen?
> 
> Thx



Ja

hart aber herzlich 

Sehr gute Wirkung und Haltbarkeit.


----------



## dusi__ (11. Juni 2011)

allerdings neigt die The One gerne zum schleifen und geräusche aus sich raus drücken.

würde vllt sogar mal bei organischen bleiben


----------



## christian27884 (11. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem Schleifen hab ich auch schon gelesen, allerdings bei meiner The One sowei der Rx meiner Freundin klingelt nichts


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Juni 2011)

Klickt auf den link und ihr seht bilder von meinem Stereo
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/40682


----------



## Vincy (11. Juni 2011)

Das Bike von BIKESTARR


----------



## -Ines- (11. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe heute auch mal auf einem aktuellen Stereo WLS gesessen und war auf  Anhieb begeistert. Leider stand das Bike nur im Verkaufsraum und ich  konnte nicht damit fahren. Ich wollte mal fragen, ob hier vielleicht ein paar Damen sind, die sich für ein Stereo entschieden haben und welche Erfahrungen sie mittlerweile  gesammelt haben. Vorallem interessiert mich die Federgabel _(Rock Shox Revelation RLT Air 2-step 120/150, Motion Control, PopLoc)_.  Taugt die was, oder läßt man sich besser gleich eine höher wertige  einbauen im Austausch? Habt ihr irgendwelche Änderungen dran vornehmen  lassen?


----------



## tomsteg (11. Juni 2011)

@-Ines-
Ich fahre die gleiche Federgabel und habe sie mir in mein Custom Stereo nachträglich eingebaut. Ich fahre mit Ihr Trails und Touren und bin begeistert. Trotz meines relativ hohen Gewichts von 88kg spricht sie bei kleinen Hindernissen genauso sensibel an wie sie bei großen drops oder jumps effektiv ist, ohne durchzuschlagen. Dabei habe ich sie vom Druck her etwas geringer als die empfohlenen psi eingestellt.
Das Stereo kann ich sowieso nur empfehlen. Auch die Austattung beim WLS scheint mir sehr in Ordnung zu sein (im Gegensatz zu manch anderem bike von Cube). Einzig wegen der Rahmengröße würde ich dann doch zu einer Probefahrt, oder zumindest längerem Sitzen raten.

@alle
Habe heute meine Binicon Kettenführung montiert:




Auf dem Montageständer läuft die Schaltung einwandfrei, bis auf den leichtesten Gang (vorne 22 Zähne, hinten 36 Zähne): dort scheint das untere Ritzel der Schaltung nicht so ganz flüssig zu laufen (leichtes Klacken, wenn die Kette manchmal aufgrund des Schiefstandes nicht ganz genau auf den Zähnen einfädelt).  Vielleicht schaffe ich ja morgen eine Testfahrt (aktuell Regenwetter). Dann kann ich auch meine frisch montierten FA 2,4 fahren. Bin auf den Unterschied zu den FA 2,25 (Modell 2010) gespannt.


----------



## Sgt.Green (11. Juni 2011)

Montier die Führung mal noch´n gutes Stück näher an den Kettenblättern.
Dann funktioniert das ganze noch´n bisschen effektiver

Das Teil an sich funtioniert ja schon echt gut aber gekauft hätte ich mir das Ding nicht. 
40 dafür finde ich schon sehr dreist.
Und vorallem sehr leicht, wie hier schon oft gesehen, selbst zu bauen
Aber muss ja letztendlich jeder sebst wissen.
Mfg


----------



## icube (11. Juni 2011)

ich hab mir die kettenführung nach gebaut brauchst nur ne eisenstange nach dem muster von der bionicon grob nach biegen und kabelbinder + gartenschlauch fertig! dauert keine 10 min und funktioniert super! 

gruß icube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (11. Juni 2011)

Ich hab nur 6 Kabelbinder und Gartenschlauch genommen und fertig.

Wollt ich eigentlich gar nicht bauen das Ding aber da das mit meiner anderen Kettenführung noch dauert hab ich das Ding dann doch mal eben angebaut


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Juni 2011)

ich hab was viiiiiel besseres  kennt ihr diese "schellen", die es bei gepäcktrgägern dazu gibt?

http://www.fahrradgigant.de/image-o...-Ragos-Gepaecktraeger-Zubehoer__110400-01.jpg

die schwarzen da. dazu ein kabelbinder und chacka


----------



## tomsteg (11. Juni 2011)

Es ist interessant, dass es bei der Kettenführung (und speziell bei der einfachen Variante nach dem Prizip der Bionicon) so viele selbstgestrickte Lösungen gibt. Der Grund hierfür mag sein, dass aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Kombinationen von Rahmen und Kurbel eine Lösung von der Stange durch die großen Anbieter (Shimano oder Sram) nicht praktikabel ist oder genug Profit versprechen würde. Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass der Preis (39,50 EUR) für ein Röhrchen mit ein bisschen Anhang teuer erscheint und einfach nachzubauen ist. Ich respektiere den Erfindergeist der ganz individuellen Lösungen und freue mich, dass die Leute so viel Spaß an Ihrem Bike haben, dass sie Teile selbst gestalten. 

Auf der anderen Seite wird aber auf so viel Technik Wert gelegt, z.B. Oberfläche von Tauchrohren, beim Gewicht von Laufradsätzen, bei der Gummimischung der Reifen, beim Material der Bremsbeläge, oder sei es bei irgendeinem anderen Teil am Bike. Oft wird hierfür sehr viel Geld ausgegeben. Das durchschnittliche Fully bewegt sich preislich zwischen 2 und 3000 EUR. Nach oben gibt es keine Grenze und viele Hobby-/Amateur-Biker fahren mehr als 5000 EUR durch die Gegend. Mal ganz zu schweigen von Verbrauchsmaterial, angefangen von der Zeitschrift über durchgescheuerte Handschuhe oder Schmiermittel. Aber bei einem Röhrchen scheiden sich die Geister: Es ist aus einem speziell abriebfesten Kunststoff, hält mehrere Jahre, wird von einer leichten Konstrucktion zuverlässig in Position gehalten und schont die Kette, die auf Tour nicht reiße sollte und dann aber doch nach einem Jahr gewechselt wird (XTR Version ab 20 EUR). 

Wir Biker sind schon ein lustiges Völkchen, aber darum fühle ich mich in dieser Szene auch so zuhause. Also bitte bastelt weiter an Euren individuellen Lösungen, kauft sie und schreibt und diskutiert darüber, mehr oder weniger witzig - ich finds einfach nur gut. 

Meine Erfahrungen mit der Bionicon Lösung werde ich auch hier berichten. 

@Sgt.Green
Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der Positionierung. Ich werde es ausprobieren, sobald ich neue Kabelbinder habe. 

Die müssen aber schwarz sein, ein Kohlefaserverstärkung haben und es muss Syntace drauf eingraviert sein. Vielleicht sind die auch in zwei Wochen wieder lieferbar. Ansonsten halte ich es wie @fatz und seinen Spuren von Ironie ;-)


----------



## arminiusf (12. Juni 2011)

So, bei mir ist auch die untere Dämpferbuchse (-aufnahme?!) ausgeschlagen (wenn's hochkommt 2500km  lächerlich). Wenn ich das Hinterrad fixiere und den Sattel hochziehe bzw. wieder loslasse klickt es jeweils ein wenig und Spiel ist auch spürbar.

Jetzt muss ich das wohl tauschen lassen. Was darf das denn in etwa kosten, hat da jemand eine Hausnummer? Zu dem Händler, bei dem ich ursprünglich das Rad gekauft hatte, gehe ich aus verschiedenen Gründen nimmer... 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Juni 2011)

Buchsen gibts für 10-15euro +montage  - ausschlagen ist leider ziemlich normal.. allerdings könnts schon bissl länger halten- stimmt.


----------



## arminiusf (12. Juni 2011)

Ok, danke! Dann weiß ich ungefähr, mit was ich rechnen darf. Das geht ja sogar noch einigermaßen...

Was würde denn passieren, wenn ich zu lange mit ausgeschlagenen Buchsen unterwegs bin? Knack!?


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Juni 2011)

irgendwann wird dein dämpferauge oval-dann hast in problem. aber ich warte immer recht lange bis ichs tausch....


----------



## JDEM (12. Juni 2011)

Kauf dir am besten direkt vernünftige Dämpferbuchsen! 
Frag am besten mal den Stefan aka wingover, der stellt hochwertige und haltbare Buchsen mit vernünftigen Igus Gleitlagern her.

Meine waren nach ca. 1500km schon eingelaufen. Mit den Buchsen von wingover hab ich keine Probleme mehr und bei defekt kann man die Lager mal eben für 2-3 ersetzen.

Gruß Kuschi


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


>



Nur mal so nebenbei *das ist mein Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arminiusf (12. Juni 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Kauf dir am besten direkt vernünftige Dämpferbuchsen!
> Gruß Kuschi





Guter Tip, sollte ich beherzigen. Wenn ich nämlich in spätestens einem Jahr denselben Quatsch nochmal machen darf, krieg ich die Krise. Welche weiteren Lager machen denn bald die Grätsche? Gibt's da schon sowas wie eine Vorhersage? Oder bleibt es gar bei der einen Dämpferbuchse?


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Juni 2011)

hab mein stereo die letzten beiden tage nach3-4 monateb zunm ersten mal geserviced.. antrieb ist neu und den hinterbau habich zerlegt. bolzen fetten, drehmomenten, lageranchschmieren, denn




Schwingenhauptlager II von Andi 3001 auf Flickr

sowas.... ist unterirdisch! da war NULL fett drin. und das in allen bis auf ein lager! So sollte es sein;




Schwingenhauptlager I von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


insofern lass mal zuii den buchsen einen hinterbau service machen... weiß nicht was das bei derkonkurrenz bedeutet - beiuns wäre es das was ich gemaht habe.


----------



## Vincy (12. Juni 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei *das ist mein Fahrrad


 

Soll auch deins bleiben. Habe da doch nichts Gegenteiliges behauptet.
Ich habe ein Stereo HPC 2010, also brauche ich mich da nicht mit deinem Bike schmücken! Zumal es mir das auch noch nicht mal gefällt. 
Ich habe es nur abgebildet, weil du wohl dazu nicht fähig warst.


----------



## zeKai (12. Juni 2011)

arminiusf schrieb:


> So, bei mir ist auch die untere Dämpferbuchse (-aufnahme?!) ausgeschlagen (wenn's hochkommt 2500km  lächerlich). Wenn ich das Hinterrad fixiere und den Sattel hochziehe bzw. wieder loslasse klickt es jeweils ein wenig und Spiel ist auch spürbar.



Es kann sich auch im einen lockeren hauptbolzen halten. (Hollow  Axle) dann hast du auch höhenspiel)


----------



## christian27884 (12. Juni 2011)

christian27884 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in nächster Zeit müssten mal meine Bremsbeläge getauscht werden. Hab die Formula The One. Hat jemand nen Tipp welche Nachrüstbeläge besonders gut sind oder auch von welchen man die Finger lassen sollte?
> 
> ...




Nicht das meine Frage in eurem Lagerthread hier untergeht


----------



## tomsteg (12. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte versprochen von meinem ersten Ritt mit der Binicon Kettenführung zu berichten:
Auf derselben kleinen Runde wie vorgestern habe ich mich heute gefragt, wo sind all die anderen Radlfahrer, wenn ich alleine bin. Sonst höre ich immer wieder mal eine Kette schlagen, heute war es ruhig (staun). Obwohl ich schon immer einen Neopren-Schutz an der Kettenstrebe habe, war die Kette immer dann am schwierigsten zu zähmen, wenn es anfing richtig Spaß zu machen. Das gehört nun endlich der Vergangenheit an. Alle Gänge ließen sich problemlos schalten wie vorher. Das heißt, ich hatte unter Zug keine anderen Reaktionen wie im Trockendock (Montageständer). 

Die geringere Lautstärke habe ich sicher auch meinen neuen FA 2,4 zu verdanken, die ich nun ohne Risiko mit 2bar fahren kann (im Gegensatz zu meinen alten FA 2,25). Der Grip ist noch einmal eine Klasse besser und das so scheint es mir auf jedem Untergrund: Wald, Lehmboden, Stein (auch feucht), Schotter und sogar Teer. 

Wenn das Wetter morgen hölt, werde ich das ganze mal ausgiebiger testen. 

@christian27884
zwei Kollegen von mir schwören auf die Sintermetall-Beläge. Ich selbst fahre noch die originalen auf der The One, werde dann aber auch darauf wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Juni 2011)

@Vincy
Echt? Schon mal was von dem Begriff faul gehört?
*kauf dir mal nen neues Bike. sowas kann man sich ja nicht mehr ansehen


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

christian27884 schrieb:


> Nicht das meine Frage in eurem Lagerthread hier untergeht



du kannst ja nix falsch machen in dem sinn....die geschmäckersind evrscheiden! und die beläge bremsen sich eh wieder runter und dann bist du hinterher so schlau das selbst beurteilen zu können 
du solltest dich auf mehr bremspower und ebenso mehr krach einstellen


----------



## tomsteg (13. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> du kannst ja nix falsch machen in dem sinn....die geschmäckersind evrscheiden! und die beläge bremsen sich eh wieder runter und dann bist du hinterher so schlau das selbst beurteilen zu können
> du solltest dich auf mehr bremspower und ebenso mehr krach einstellen


Mehr Krach im Nassen oder bei trocke
nen Verhältnissen?


----------



## zeKai (13. Juni 2011)

Bei beidem sind sinter etwas lauter. (kommt aber denke auch auf die bremse und scheibe an) Meine sind relativ leise, da hab ich schon bremsen mit organischen gehört die lauter waren.


----------



## fabfive (13. Juni 2011)

nehmts mir nicht übel, denn die thematik ist bestimmt bei den letzten 150 seiten irgendwann schonmal aufgetaucht, aber was für klicks habt ihr? nutzt ihr überhaupt welche? beidseitige klicks oder nur eine seite und die andere bärentatze? fitz mich da so langsam in das thema rein. hab das auch mit den schuhen noch nicht ganz so verstanden. bin ich richtig in der annahme, dass erst die richtigen "platten", um eine bindung eingehen zu können, an die schuhe befestigt werden oder muss ich da etwas besonderes beim schuhkauf beachten?
beim stereo race ist ein carbonlenker verbaut... im laden wurde mir gesagt, dass die zum teil relativ schnell die biege machen, wenn z.b. das bike mal ungewollt umfällt und auf dem selbigen landet. sie verkaufen wohl auch nicht wirklich carbonlenker, weils keinen absatz findet. carbon vs. alu - was haltet ihr davon? wäre es ratsam den noch auszutauschen oder sollte ich allgemein erstmal ein bisschen damit fahren?


ps.: warte immer noch händeringend und zappelnd voller vorfreude auf mein neues stereo race.


----------



## JDEM (13. Juni 2011)

Fahre Klickpedale und Flats, je nachdem was ich vorhab.
Schuhen müssen SPD kompatibel sein um die Platten befestigen zu können.

Bezüglich Lenker: Da hast du ja nen ganz witzigen Händler  Ja, Carbonlenker brechen direkt durch und am besten direkt durch Alu ersetzen.
Dann kann der Händler den teuren Carbon Lenker verkaufen und dir nen billiges Aluteil montieren.
Der verbaute Lenker dürfte alles aushalten und wird auch von Downhillern eingesetzt, also mach dir wegen der Haltbarkeit keine Sorgen und behalt den Lenker. Mich würde nur interessieren wie der Händler aus so dämliche Aussagen kommt.


----------



## OIRAM (13. Juni 2011)

*@ fabfive

Die Schuhe müssen SPD - Kompatiebel sein.
Hersteller, Farbe, Größ, Form alles egal und nach eigenen wünschen und vorstellungen aussuchen.

Bei den Pedalen liegen, wenn Du dir neue kaufst, immer ein Paar passende Clickies dabei.
Wenn Du weitere Schuhe hast, solltest Du Dir auch weitere Clickies, die zu Deinen Pedalen passen, zulegen.

Welche Du dann brauchst, steht in der Bedienungsanleitung der Pedalen.

Und zum Carbonlenker wurd ja auch schon das richtige geschrieben.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Minddiver (13. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich bin neu im MTB Bereich und wollte mir das Stereo Team 2011 anschaffen. Ich bin mit 1,92 und mit 100kg bei einem 22" gut bedient? Wie ist das Team denn so? Oder doch ein Race nehmen? Ich suche ein Bike mit dem man gut im unwegsamen Gelände unterwegs ist.  Der "Gebirgsjäger" bin ich nicht so..

Ich dachte sonst an ein KTM Lycan 2.0

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## fabfive (13. Juni 2011)

ich bin auch noch recht unwissend beim thema mtb... die letzten tage hab ich sehr viel gelesen in foren, auf homepages von magazinen, testberichte und sprach mit einem berater beim händler bzw. kumpels, die mtb fahren... so wirklich konnte ich das mit dem carbon auch nicht verstehen, denn es bewirkt ja nicht nur eine gewichtseinsparung, zudem ist es um einen nicht geringen faktor wiederstandsfähiger als metall... jedenfalls ließ ich mich dann davon überzeugen, dass es, was den rahmen betrifft, besser ist einen alu zu nehmen, da es beim sturz im ungünstigsten fall passiert, dass der rahmen bricht etc... beim alu hat man dann eben nur eine schramme oder delle. so ähnlich wars dann auch am lenker. er könnte wohl beim umfallen schon springen und würde den riss nicht wirklich merken. das sind so die kleinen zwielichtigkeiten, in die man als neuling rutscht. etwas spanisch kam mir das schon vor, wenn man die preise betrachtet etc...

@minddiver:

am sichersten kannst du dir sein, wenn du mal bei einem händler vorbeischaust. ich hab mit ca. 180cm ein 18" gewählt. eine andere möglichkeit findest du hier:

http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/187-1


edit:

danke an euch zwei für die tipps und hinweise


----------



## OIRAM (13. Juni 2011)

*@ fabfive

also ich behaupte mal, entscheident ist doch, wofür der Hersteller der Carbon Componenten, sein Produkt Freigegeben hat.
Wenn er für Dowhill Freigegeben ist, solltest Du Dir da keinerlei Gedanken machen.
Und wenn Dein Bike mal Umfällt, oder Du einen Unfall hattest, solltest es eh mal etwas genauer Begutachten, egal aus welchem Material es ist.
Zu beachten währen noch die evtl. Gewichtsbeschränkungen des Herstellers.
Im Übrigen unterliegen die Bikecomponenten, welchen in deutschland vertrieben werden, der Bauteile Musterprüfung.

Machst Dir aber ganz schön viel Sorgen um defekte Bauteile vom Bike... wie siehts mit den eigenen Knochen aus ? ... Ich hoffe Du sorgst auch für Deine PSA

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabfive (13. Juni 2011)

um die mache ich mir natürlich genauso viel sorgen... bevors so richtig derb ins gelände geht, muss auf jeden fall erstmal etwas erfahrung gesammelt werden und die psa dafür vorhanden sein.
wie gesagt... bin halt noch recht unerfahren...  hast schon recht, wenn mal so logisch überlegt. mir gehts im prinzip darum, dass ich für die große investition auch das optimale raushole und meinen spaß damit habe. bin mir auch dem bewusst, dass ich schon garnicht das fordere von den komponenten wie ein profi. jeder weiß glaub wie das ist, aber ich denke mit dem stereo race mache ich absolut nichts falsch.  den gedanken mit der überprüfung bzw. das die komponeten überhaupt einiges vertragen müssen hatte ich auch.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

also man sollte jetzt keinen aufstand machen wegen nem carbon lenker, aber je nach gangart würde ich pers. auch was anderes fahren. es ist defiinitiv nicht so, dass die dinger vomangucken kaputt gehen! allerdings ist man sich ja im sturzfall, bei alu lenkern nie sicher ob taushcen oder nicht. bei carbon wäre ich mir noch unsicherer..... heute hab ich zum beispiel mein rad weggeschmissen (ja ich bin gestanden). dabei hab ich jetzt ne tiefe und dicke schramme im lenker, richtung mitte rein bekommen. und ich muss mir noch überlegen ob ich den lass bei kleineren schrammen, die er ja schon hat, mach ich da aber nich rum..

also ich würd den lenker erstmal fahhren. und wenn du mal nen abflug machst und auf dem lenker landest und er schrammen hat, kannst ihn im zweifelsfall immer noch tauschewn!


----------



## Minddiver (13. Juni 2011)

Moin,

ich bin schon bei einem seriösen CUBE Händler gewesen, wollte aber mal eure Erfahrungen ermitteln. Über das Stereo Team habe ich nicht viel ergooglen können.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

häng dich nicht am "team" auf! stereo = stereo ... prinzipiell egal was da dran geschraubt ist, alsowelche anbauteile bzw. ausstattungen dran sin! anbauteile sind eh nur verschleiss 
und erfahrungen zumstereo wirst du in hülle und fülle finden!


----------



## OIRAM (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo Dämpfer Fachleute

Wollt mir von Euch noch mal meine Messungen für die Einbaubreite der Buchsen am 2010 Stereo bestätigen lassen.
oben: 55mm breite
unten: 19mm breite
Lagerdurchmesser: 12,7mm
Schraubendurchmesser: 8mm
hab jeweils im Rahmen gemessen.


----------



## JDEM (13. Juni 2011)

Passt, haste gut gemessen


----------



## tomsteg (13. Juni 2011)

Minddiver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin schon bei einem seriösen CUBE Händler gewesen, wollte aber mal eure Erfahrungen ermitteln. Über das Stereo Team habe ich nicht viel ergooglen können.
> 
> Danke und Gruß



Ich nehme mal an, es soll ein Alu Rahmen sein, dann bleibt die Wahl noch zwischen Team und Race übrig (Pro laß ich mal aufgrund der Schaltkomponenten außen vor). Beim Race würden mich die Carbon Lenker und Sattelstütze stören. Bei einem Kollegen ist die Carbon P6 schon sehr verbraucht (Abrieb, etc) und er würde sich nie wieder eine Carbon kaufen. Ich selbst fahre die Alu Version und bin sehr zufrieden. Ob man den Unterschied zwischen einer XT und XTR Schaltung merkt, weiß ich nicht (fahre selbst die XTR und kann nichts negatives berichten  ).


----------



## fatz (14. Juni 2011)

@oiram:
was ist ein "forest highawy" ?


----------



## Gummischwain (14. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...bolzen fetten, drehmomenten, lageranchschmieren, denn sowas.... ist unterirdisch! da war NULL fett drin. und das in allen bis auf ein lager!.



Na sagte ich nicht letztens noch, dass die bei CUBE nix von Schmierung halten! 
Und gleiches gilt im übrigen für die Dämpfer und Gabeln...

Mein Motto ist immer: man nehme ein neues bike, zerlege es komplett, schmiere es ordentlich und schraube es mit dem richtigen Drehmomenten wieder beisammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juni 2011)

ich hab dir aber nie das gegenteil sagen wollen  ... ist weder mein erstes cube und schon gar nicht das erste, dass ich zerlegt hab..

@fatz: das ist ein böses wort, was für den bergabbereich eine ebenso böse begebenheit beschreibt!


----------



## fatz (14. Juni 2011)

ich haett eher auf einen rechdsschreibfäler getippt.

gruss aus pisa.


----------



## OIRAM (14. Juni 2011)

*@ fatz

ups, danke, so ist es besser...

bis Du jetzt nach Italien Ausgewandert... oder warum grüßt Du aus Pisa ? 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ich haett eher auf einen rechdsschreibfäler getippt.
> 
> gruss aus pisa.



bin zu dieser zeit unzurechnungsfähig gewesen - da erst aufgestanden und dazu verpennt!  ich sehe felahs immer gleich! 

un dzu pisa kein kommentar


----------



## dusi__ (14. Juni 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> bis Du jetzt nach Italien Ausgewandert... oder warum grüßt Du aus Pisa ?
> 
> *



durchgefallen


----------



## fatz (14. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> un dzu pisa kein kommentar


hast recht. eigentlich brauchen die mit ihren verkorksten turm gar ned an uns rumkritteln.

und zum thema ausgewandert: nein, das ist der guido und der wohnt auch ned in pisa.
ausserdem fahr ich im juli nach schottland, also auch ganz andere richtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (14. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> hast recht. eigentlich brauchen die mit ihren verkorksten turm gar ned an uns rumkritteln.



jau, wer sich da zu weit aus m fenster lehnt, ist selber schuld...


----------



## Sgt.Green (14. Juni 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Na sagte ich nicht letztens noch, dass die bei CUBE nix von Schmierung halten!
> Und gleiches gilt im übrigen für die Dämpfer und Gabeln...
> 
> Mein Motto ist immer: man nehme ein neues bike, zerlege es komplett, schmiere es ordentlich und schraube es mit dem richtigen Drehmomenten wieder beisammen.



Ich hab ja selber schon mein zweites Stereo und weiß was die da teilweise zusammenbauen
Aber was soll Cube selbst mit der Schmierung der Lager zu tun haben?!
Industrielager werden aus der Tüte genommen eingepresst und fertig.

Cube könnte einfach vernünftige, geschmierte Lager kaufen, klar, aber zusagen das die nichts abschmieren ist in dem Fall falsch.

Gleiches gilt natürlich für Gabel und Dämpfer

Insgesamt kann Cube bei der Montage gar nicht großartig was abschmieren. 
Beim Lager, Steuersatzschalen einpressen und an Gleit-/Nadellagern sollten sie Fett verwenden aber richtige Schmierstellen haben sie fast keine, da eben so gut wie alle Lager gedichtete Industrielager sind.


----------



## Gummischwain (15. Juni 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Aber was soll Cube selbst mit der Schmierung der Lager zu tun haben?!
> Industrielager werden aus der Tüte genommen eingepresst und fertig.
> 
> Cube könnte einfach vernünftige, geschmierte Lager kaufen, klar, aber zusagen das die nichts abschmieren ist in dem Fall falsch.
> ...



Also erstens habe ich nicht behauptet, dass die keine gedichteten Lager schmieren! Das gedichtete IL nicht nachgefettet werden können ist mir auch klar... aber Danke für die Nachhilfe! 

Zweitens: das die nichts abschmieren ist nicht falsch!!! Denn sie tun es nun mal nicht! Weder beim Steuerlager, Gleit- oder Nagellager. Die wurden bei meinen bikes stets furztrocken verbaut. 
Schau dir mal Andis Bilder an, dann siehst du wie's richtig gemacht wird! 

Drittens: Das die Gabeln und Dämpfer nichts mit CUBE zu tun haben, ist mir auch bewusst. Habe auch nichts derartiges behauptet?!! 
Es ist nunmal so, dass die meisten Hersteller etwas kanuserich mit Schmierstoffen sind. Ist zumindest meine persl. Erfahrung.

Und zuletzt: wo CUBE seine Lager hernimmt ist mir als Kunde doch völlg Wumpe. Wenn die Schrott einkaufen, sind sie nunmal dafür verantwortlich. Wer denn sonst??!! 

Man sollte wirklich nicht blind darauf vertrauen, dass die Hersteller alles ordnungsgemäß durchführen. Wer lange Freude an seinem bike haben möchte, sollte es lieber selbst in die Hand nehmen. 

So, genug der Kritik. 
Es ist ja nicht so, dass ein ordentlich gewartetes Stereo keinen Spaß macht!


----------



## Gummischwain (15. Juni 2011)

Mal was anderes:

Mir ist zuletzt aufgefallen, dass beim Überfahren von Unebenheiten (z.B. Bordsteinkante herunter) das Schaltwerk durch die Erschütterung deutlich hörbar anschlägt.
Dies passiert übrigens auch bei sehr kleinen Unebenheiten, wo quasi kaum eingefedert wird.
Ich habe mir das mal genauer angeschaut und festgestellt, dass dort wo die Vorspannschraube des SW sitzt die Geräusche herkommen. Der Käfig wird anscheinend bei Erschütterung nach hinten ausgelenkt und schlägt dann wieder zurück an den Anschlag (dort wo die Schraube normalerweise gegen drückt).

Das passiert aber nur, wenn ich von z.B. einem abgesenkten Bordstein herunter fahre. Beim rauffahren ist alles ruhig.
Ist das bei euch auch so?
Der Dämpfer ist korrekt eingestellt, ich fahre keinen zu hohen Luftdruck im Reifen und die Kettenspannung/-länge passt auch. Auch der Abstand des Schaltröllchens zur Kassette passt.

Sind das normale Betriebsgeräusche? 
Die Funktion beeinträchtigt es ja nicht, hört sich nur komisch an.


----------



## fatz (15. Juni 2011)

normales kettenschlenzen?? deswegen fahren immer mehr mit der bioniconfuehrung oder
was aehnlichem selber gebauten.


----------



## dusi__ (15. Juni 2011)

mhhh. würde da eher zu tendieren das die kette zu dem zeitpunkt nicht wirklich gespannt ist.
evtl mal 2-3 glieder rausnehmen und mal probefahren?


----------



## mars21 (15. Juni 2011)

mal was anderes....ich bin momentag darüber mir ein stereo selbst aufzubauen und es hat auch soweit alles ganz gut geklappt.

nur jetzt bin ich gerade dabei den seilzug für den umwerfer zu verlegen und bin mir nicht ganz schlüssig wie ich das genau anstellen soll:

soweit ich das auf bildern erkennen konnte, verläuft der seilzug ja unterhalb des unterrohrs. ganz unten ist dann eine öse in dem verbindungsstück zwischen den beiden kettenstreben...ich nehme an da muss der seilzug dann durch, einmal durch den umwerfer und dann wird er von oben geklemmt, richtig? 
aber wie mache ich es dann mit dem gegenhalter von der schutzhülle? die öse ist für endhülsen die schmal, muss da nur die reine hülle rein? ansonsten gibts ja keine weitere möglichkeit oder habe ich etwas übersehen?

wäre evtl auch hilfreich wenn jemand mal ein bild schicken könnte wo man das gut erkennt


----------



## Gummischwain (15. Juni 2011)

Mmmhhh.... also die Kettenlänge passt eigentlich... 

Na dann begebe ich mich mal die Tage in meine Werkstatt und bastel' mir eine "bioniconfuehrung". 
Vielleicht hilft's ja.

@ mars21:

du hattest es bereits gesagt, die Zughülle kommt da ohne Endkappe rein. 
Ist mE auch eine weitere Schwachstelle des Stereo, weil sich an der Stelle prima von oben Wasser und Dreck im Zug ansammeln können.
Resultat: schwergängiger Umwerfer. 

Ich habe mir da nachträglich was gebastelt, was dies verhindert.


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. Juni 2011)

mars21 schrieb:


> mal was anderes....ich bin momentag darüber mir ein stereo selbst aufzubauen und es hat auch soweit alles ganz gut geklappt.
> 
> nur jetzt bin ich gerade dabei den seilzug für den umwerfer zu verlegen und bin mir nicht ganz schlüssig wie ich das genau anstellen soll:
> 
> ...



Servus, 

eigentlich müsste es noch ein spezielles Endstück geben, was in die Öse (denke mal du meinst das Loch im Rahmen oder?) passt und den Zug aufnimmt, hab hier noch ein altes Bild:







Oben dann durch den Umwerfer, umlenken und festziehen, ist ne ziemliche Fummelei find ich...

Grüße Naitsirhc


----------



## Gummischwain (15. Juni 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> eigentlich müsste es noch ein spezielles Endstück geben, was in die Öse (denke mal du meinst das Loch im Rahmen oder?) passt und den Zug aufnimmt...



Kommt jetzt auf das Modelljahr an.
Ab 2009/2010 ist diese Aufnahme angeschweißt also fester Bestandteil des Rahmens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2011)

äh bei mir, also 2011 auch!... mir geht  die klemmmöglichkeit bei meinem xtr aufn sack. is jedes mal ein riesen gefummel, weil da alles einfach nur eng is!


----------



## mars21 (15. Juni 2011)

okay, also das mit der zugführung beim umwerfer hat jetzt hingehauen, danke!
aber jetzt habe ich gleich das nächste problem:

der umwerfer schaffts nicht bis zum größten ritzel. also ich meine auch wenn man ihn per hand ganz nach außen drückt ist er immer noch paar millimeter vom größten ritzel entfernt. auch mit der einstellschraube lässt sich da nichts mehr machen, die ist ganz drin. 

liegts vll an der kettenführung? aber die hab ich nachgemessen, 50 cm müsste passen...und innenlager mit einem spacer auf der antriebsseite passt ja auch...irgendjemand einen idee??


----------



## Vincy (15. Juni 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> du hattest es bereits gesagt, die Zughülle kommt da ohne Endkappe rein.
> Ist mE auch eine weitere Schwachstelle des Stereo, weil sich an der Stelle prima von oben Wasser und Dreck im Zug ansammeln können.
> Resultat: schwergängiger Umwerfer.
> 
> Ich habe mir da nachträglich was gebastelt, was dies verhindert.


 

Von Shimano gibt es da Gummimanschetten, die steckst man da drauf (wo oben das Seil in den Steg eintritt, Bild mitte). 
Die Endkappe kann man nicht verwenden, die passt nicht durchs untere Loch.



 

 



Ist ein Stereo HPC, da ist die Zugführung etwas anders.


----------



## icube (15. Juni 2011)

hab heute mal bisl rum probiert der unter winkel passt noch nicht so ganz aber funktionieren tuts schon mal sehr gut! 










edit: gerade getestet auf der hausrunde funktioniert super, sehr leise, geht rückwärts, keine porbleme beim schalten > perfekt! 
achja und der untere steg ist jetz ausgebogen und parallel zur kettenstrebe! 
Gruß icube


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2011)

warum soweit weg von den kettenblättern?


----------



## icube (15. Juni 2011)

gute frage  
keine ahnung habs einfach mal so dran gebaut und geschaut obs überhaupt generell funzt
und recht viel weiter nach hinten kanns nicht weils zwischen kette und reifen schon ziemlich eng runter geht, vll max 2 glieder!
ich muss eh noch mal bisl ausbiegen dann probier ichs mal weiter vorne aus! is hald so ne spielerei....


----------



## Andi_85 (15. Juni 2011)

Was haste denn da für nen Eisenteil/Alu genommen?


----------



## icube (15. Juni 2011)

6 mm eisenstange war mal ein Grillspieß der kaputt war also vermutlich mit irgwas veredelt! hab da wo die Kabelbinder sitzen mit der Rundfeile kleine "Kerben" reingefeilt so das diese nicht verrutschen können! 

gruß icube


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Juni 2011)

Ich würde den unteren Teil des "Hakens" etwas weiter nach unten biegen (etwa parallel zur Kettenstrebe).
Das dürfte die Reibung noch mal reduzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (16. Juni 2011)

hab ich bereits gemacht und steht auch unter dem 2. foto  

gruß icube


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Juni 2011)

icube schrieb:


> hab ich bereits gemacht und steht auch unter dem 2. foto
> 
> gruß icube


----------



## Markus i35 (16. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hab mein stereo die letzten beiden tage nach3-4 monateb zunm ersten mal geserviced.. antrieb ist neu und den hinterbau habich zerlegt. bolzen fetten, drehmomenten, lageranchschmieren, denn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da mir diese Bilder angst gemacht haben musste ich mal mein Stereo nach 10 Mon. Betrieb mal kontrollieren.
Sah aus wie die Wüste Gobi, wieso wundert mich das nicht?


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (16. Juni 2011)

icube schrieb:


> hab heute mal bisl rum probiert der unter winkel passt noch nicht so ganz aber funktionieren tuts schon mal sehr gut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so richtig gut ist das aber noch nicht... zu weit weg von den Kettenblättern und müsste deutlich höher... Sonst bringts nicht wirklich viel...


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (16. Juni 2011)

ich habs so siehe Seite 123


----------



## Campino-MTB (16. Juni 2011)

Tach Zusammen,

seit gestern besitze ich nun auch ein Stereo! 
Hausrunde hat das Stereo schon gesehen - war super!



Muss noch den Dämpfer (Fox Float RP23) einstellen, die Gabel passt soweit. Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich da vorgehen muss!?!?
In der Betriebsanleitung steht nur der Einbau drin - aber nicht das Einstellen.

Danke 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (16. Juni 2011)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> so richtig gut ist das aber noch nicht... zu weit weg von den Kettenblättern und müsste deutlich höher... Sonst bringts nicht wirklich viel...



deutlich höher stimmt so nicht, es reicht ja wenns "leicht" gespannt ist,
außerdem hab ich bisl angst um das X0 schaltwerk wegen dem carbonkäfig! 
und weiter richtung kettenblätter is leichter gesagt als getan, da das ding sonst an den reifen an geht! ich bin heute eine 40 km runde damit gefahren 
und das ding funzt super ist ja ein "allmountain" da reicht sowas locker!


----------



## sparkfan (16. Juni 2011)

Campino-MTB schrieb:


> Muss noch den Dämpfer (Fox Float RP23) einstellen, die Gabel passt soweit. Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich da vorgehen muss!?!?
> In der Betriebsanleitung steht nur der Einbau drin - aber nicht das Einstellen.



Das steht auf der Homepage bzw. in der Doku von Fox 
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te.../Content/Dampfers/FLOAT_RP23.html#Setting_Sag

EDIT: Da auch: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=613
Sonst hilft Google bestimmt weiter


----------



## Campino-MTB (16. Juni 2011)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Das steht auf der Homepage bzw. in der Doku von Fox
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te.../Content/Dampfers/FLOAT_RP23.html#Setting_Sag
> 
> EDIT: Da auch: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=613
> Sonst hilft Google bestimmt weiter




Perfekt! Danke - dir werd mich mal einlesen - und nachher einstellen!

Nach dem ersten drüber lesen - woher weiß ich wie hoch der Luftdruck im Dämpfer sein muss!?!?
Muss ja zu meim "Kampfgewicht"^^ passen


----------



## baumeister21 (16. Juni 2011)

einfach soviel luft reinpumpen, bis der sag(Einfederweg beim normalen Draufsitzen) stimmt. Dein Dämpfer sollte eine Einbaulänge von 190mm haben. Ich meine der sag sollte da ca. 12-13mm betragen.


edit: dieser link geht genau zu der Tabelle mit den Nachgiebigkeiten: http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te.../Content/Dampfers/FLOAT_RP23.html#Setting_Sag
Bei 190mm sollte er 12,7mm betragen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. Juni 2011)

alternativ auch erstmal mehr luft reinmachen, hausrunde abfahren und solange luft ablassen bis der dämpfer den FW fast komplett nutzt...

grüße christian


----------



## xerto (16. Juni 2011)

baumeister21 schrieb:


> edit: dieser link geht genau zu der Tabelle mit den Nachgiebigkeiten: http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_te.../Content/Dampfers/FLOAT_RP23.html#Setting_Sag
> Bei 190mm sollte er 12,7mm betragen.



Super Link


----------



## Gummischwain (17. Juni 2011)

Campino-MTB schrieb:


> Perfekt! Danke - dir werd mich mal einlesen - und nachher einstellen!
> 
> Nach dem ersten drüber lesen - woher weiß ich wie hoch der Luftdruck im Dämpfer sein muss!?!?
> Muss ja zu meim "Kampfgewicht"^^ passen



Also wenn du Kampfgewicht sagst...
Wenn du deutlich über 80 kg wiegst solltest du evtl. auf kurz oder lang andere Bremsen in Erwägung ziehen. An den hayes stroker wirst du sonst womöglich nicht lange Freude haben! Es sei denn, dass du das Stereo nicht artgerecht halten willst - dann passt's. 

Ansonsten aber ein schönes bike! 



NaitsirhC schrieb:


> alternativ auch erstmal mehr luft reinmachen,  hausrunde abfahren und solange luft ablassen bis der dämpfer den FW fast  komplett nutzt...
> 
> grüße christian



So ist es!
Tabellen sind für den Popo!

Je nach Sitzposition (Sattel / Vorbau) ist der Druck völlig unterschiedlich!!! Die Tabellenwerte würde ich mir gar nicht erst anschauen.
Pump' mal soviel Luft rein, dass beim normalen Draufsitzen etwa 10-12 mm SAG entsteht (wenn du hinten 150mm Federweg hast, müsste die Kolbenlänge etwa 51 mm sein). Dann fahren und evtl. nach Belieben anpassen. Wenn's ordentlich zur Sache geht, dann sollte der Federweg auch so ziemlich komplett genutzt sein. Da der Dämpfer gegen Ende extrem progressiv wird, schlägt da so schnell auch nix durch!

Edit sagt: ups! hab den post von baumeister21 übersehen! Sorry! ;-)


----------



## Campino-MTB (17. Juni 2011)

Hi,

danke für eure Antworten.
Habe den Dämpfer jetzt nach euren Tipps eingestellt.
Habe 23% SAG. Nach kurzer Testfahrt fühlt es sich ganz gut an.
Morgen werd ich mal ne größere Runde drehen - da seh ich dann ob alles passt.

Bis dann...

Gruß Steffen


----------



## BIKESTARR (18. Juni 2011)

@ Campino
Schönes Rad


----------



## dusi__ (18. Juni 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campino-MTB (18. Juni 2011)

@BIKESTARR
danke - deins aber auch 

So bin eben von ner Trail Runde zurück. Federung war gut.
Werde hinten nochmal etwas mehr rein pumpen war mir teilweise etwas schwammig. Anbei mal ein Bild wie weit der Dämpfer gefedert hat.
Wie beurteilt ihr das?!?! 




Ist das zu viel Federweg!?!?

@Gummischwain
Hatte mit den Bremsen heute keine Probleme gehabt. Kampfgewicht 95kg^^

Gruß Steffen


----------



## dusi__ (18. Juni 2011)

is doch ok, nix abgefallen und noch n mikro bisschen platz nach unten. so fahr ich auch.


----------



## LaStoKS (18. Juni 2011)

@campino
Wie sollen wir das beurteilen?  Wir wissen doch garnicht was du gefahren bist... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## osbow (19. Juni 2011)

Würde mir gerne größere Scheiben an mein Stereo Pro/Hayes Ryde montieren. Wiege 92 KG und würde vorne und hinten gerne 180er Scheiben montieren. Welche könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## xerto (19. Juni 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Würde mir gerne größere Scheiben an mein Stereo Pro/Hayes Ryde montieren. Wiege 92 KG und würde vorne und hinten gerne 180er Scheiben montieren. Welche könnt Ihr empfehlen?



180 mm sind doch drauf 

vorne kann 203 mm Sinn machen, ich habe das gleiche Gewicht und kam mit meinen originalbremsen 180/180mm noch nie an deren Grenzen eher an meine persönlichen.

muss aber jeder selber wissen


----------



## wildkater (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo Bastler, ich brauche HILFE!

Hab heute meine FOX TALAS X 130mm Gabel meines 2007er-CUBE Stereo für einen Ölwechsel bzw. Dichtungsringaustausch zerlegt.
Die neuen Dichtungsringe habe ich schon draufgestreift.

Jetzt die wichtige Frage vor der Remontage:
Wieviel Öl gehört nun ins offene Ölbad (Dämpfungsseite)??

Habe nämlich zwei Angaben gefunden.
Laut dieser hier wären es für "TALAS X" *135ml*:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/oil_volumes.htm
Laut dieser wären es für "2007, 2008 TALAS 130 & 140" *160ml*:
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm

Für Hilfe wäre ich SEHR dankbar....
DANKE


----------



## Vincy (19. Juni 2011)

"TALAS X" *135ml* 7wt


----------



## osbow (19. Juni 2011)

Verdammt. Du hast recht. 

Hatte an meinem letzten Freerider vorne und hinten 203er drauf. Hatte ein besseres Gefühl bei denen. Mag aber auch an der Juicy 5 gelegen haben. Ich probier´s mal aus... Tipp zur Bremsscheiben?




xerto schrieb:


> 180 mm sind doch drauf
> 
> vorne kann 203 mm Sinn machen, ich habe das gleiche Gewicht und kam mit meinen originalbremsen 180/180mm noch nie an deren Grenzen eher an meine persönlichen.
> 
> muss aber jeder selber wissen


----------



## JDEM (19. Juni 2011)

Bei 180mm Scheiben würd ich die Shimano RT76 nehmen, die schleifen dank Spider kaum und bremsen ordentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (19. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> "TALAS X" *135ml* 7wt


Ganz Sicher?


----------



## Andi_85 (19. Juni 2011)

Frag hier nach 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=512043


----------



## wildkater (19. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Gummischwain (20. Juni 2011)

Campino-MTB schrieb:


> @BIKESTARR
> danke - deins aber auch
> 
> So bin eben von ner Trail Runde zurück. Federung war gut.
> ...



Also zu 1: kann man so nicht beurteilen. Wenn du's richtig hast krachen lassen, dann passt das schon ganz gut. Wenn du allerdings eher normal (ohne Sprünge etc.) herum gefahren bist, dann war zu wenig Druck drin. Problem des RP23 ist leider, dass er erst sehr spät progressiv wird und du bei zu wenig Druck nur so durch den Federweg rauschst. 
Dann wird's schwammig. 
Ich fahre persönlich mit maximal 20% SAG und das passt für mich (mag's gern etwas straffer) ganz gut.

Zu 2: hm, das wundert mich in der Tat. Habe mal 2 bikes getestet (eins ist von meiner Freundin) mit den Bremsen (160/180er Scheiben) und bei meinem Gewicht 85 kg schaffen die Stopper auf meiner Hausrunde an einigen Stellen (steil bergab) es nicht mal mich zum stehen zu bringen. 
Aber wenn du damit klar kommst.


----------



## Andy889 (20. Juni 2011)

Da reihe ich mich auch mal mit ein:


----------



## wildkater (20. Juni 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Ganz Sicher?


 Also laut Stefan von Toxoholics sind es nicht *135 ml*, auch nicht *160 ml*, sondern aus der Erfahrung heraus *155 ml* 

Also nochmal für alle mit 2007er Stereo und FOX Talas X 130 mm:
Befüllmenge auf der Dämpfungsseite = 155 ml!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chicane (21. Juni 2011)

Ich frage mich wer bei Cube auf die großartige Idee kam einen RP23 XXV zu verbauen  Das Ding ist so linear... BV hin oder her, XV hätte gereicht  Ich werde meinen RP23 verkleinern, weil so hat das wenig Sinn (zumindest wenn man das Bike "artgerecht" einsetzt und nicht <20% Sag fahren will).

Aber davon mal abgesehen... mir gefällt es nach den ersten Touren richtig gut!


----------



## Gummischwain (21. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## Strampelaffe (21. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen !

Habe da mal eine Frage, die euch möglicherweise lächerlich vorkommt, aber ich weiß es eben leider (noch) nicht besser:
Ich will mir schon einmal als Ersatz für meine Kassette (Sram PG 990, 11-32) eine Ersatzkassette auf die Seite legen. Nun gibt es die PG 990 in zwei Überstzungsvarianten: 
- 11-32 (11-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32)
- 11-34 (11-13-15-17-20-23-26-30-34)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass letztere genauso auf dem Stereo verwendbar ist, wie die original verbaute, richtig ?
Falls dem so ist, welche Vorteile oder Nachteile wären durch die kürzeren Übersetzungen zu "erfahren" ? Ist die kürzer übersetzte eher was für ständige Bergersteigungen, während der 11-32er für die nicht ganz so steilen Steigungen und mehr Anteil an flacheren Passagen prädestiniert ist? Gibt es andere Gründe für die 11-34er ?

Wie habt ihr das beim Ersatz der Kassette gemacht ? Einfach mal ausprobiert? Oder einfach die original verbaute wieder genommen und gut ist?

Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## Andy889 (21. Juni 2011)

Also ich verwende eigentlich immer die gleiche wie Orig. Wenn du viel Wald fährst empfehle ich dir die 32 sollte Strasse überwiegen dann die 34. 

Aber ich hätte auch noch eine Frage dazu... Die neuen Bikes haben mittlerweile ja alle 30 Gänge könnte man beim stereo auch auf die 30 umrüsten? Falls ja was müsste alles getauscht werden?


----------



## Vincy (21. Juni 2011)

Für 3x10 brauchst: Schalthebel rechts 10f, Schaltwerk 10f, Kette 10f, Umwerfer 10f (nicht unbedingt). 
Neue Kurbel ist da nicht unbedingt erforderlich, weil die Kette nur außen schmäler ist.
Die neuen 10f Kurbeln haben als kleinstes KB 24Z statt 22Z, deswegen 34 oder 36Z hinten.


----------



## Andy889 (22. Juni 2011)

Und die 10 er Kassetten sind nicht breiter? also passen problemlos?
In naher Zukunft bzw. Spät nach dem Sommer müssten eh ritzel getauscht werden und mit einer neuen Kurbel liebäugle ich auch...

Denkst du/ ihr es lohnt sich? Ich bin noch nie ein 30gang gefahren... Habe jedoch von 2 tourenbiker gesagt bekommen es wäre ein sehr grosser Unterschied... Ich mein bei Touren klar aber im Gelände auch?


----------



## fatz (22. Juni 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass letztere genauso auf dem Stereo verwendbar ist, wie die original verbaute, richtig ?



jo! die 34er passt ohne aendern der kette. wenn du in den alpen faehrst aeusserst 
sinnvoll. die originale 32er ist bei meinem gar ned ausm laden rausgekommen.


----------



## Cortina (22. Juni 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Ich will mir schon einmal als Ersatz für meine Kassette (Sram PG 990, 11-32) eine Ersatzkassette auf die Seite legen.
> Gruß,
> Joachim



Hallo Joachim,

die gibts grad günstig bei Hibike

Würde mir gleich die 34er holen, selbst im Flachen finde ich die Abstufung besser.

Kette habe ich mir wieder die Sram PC 971 geholt, mit der war ich zufrieden und denk dran, das alte Kettenschloss gleich in den Rucksack falls sich dort nicht schon eins befindet 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Vincy (22. Juni 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Und die 10 er Kassetten sind nicht breiter? also passen problemlos?


 
Die Gesamtbreite ist identisch, deswegen werden da auch keine anderen Naben benötigt. Lediglich der Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Ritzeln ist schmäler, deswegen kann man da auch nur 10f-Ketten verwenden. Ein Gang mehr ist schon vorteilhaft, allerdings ist der Verschleiß etwas größer. Ebenso muß man die Schaltung penibler einstellen. Ob der Aufpreis einem das wert ist, muß jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Gummischwain (22. Juni 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Gesamtbreite ist identisch, deswegen werden da auch keine anderen Naben benötigt. Lediglich der Abstand zwischen den einzelnen Ritzeln ist schmäler, deswegen kann man da auch nur 10f-Ketten verwenden. Ein Gang mehr ist schon vorteilhaft, allerdings ist der Verschleiß etwas größer. Ebenso muß man die Schaltung penibler einstellen. Ob der Aufpreis einem das wert ist, muß jeder selbst entscheiden.



Also mal ehrlich! Kein Mensch braucht 30!!! Gänge an seinem bike (wirklich nutzbar ist davon ja eh nur die Hälfte). 
Ne feinere Abstimmung mag vielleicht dennoch ganz nett sein, aber dafür alles umbauen und den höheren Verschleiß hinnehmen?! 
Mehr bringt nicht immer mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (22. Juni 2011)

alle bauen sich 30 gänge dran und ich bin am überlegen ob ich nurnoch 18 brauch 

das große kettenblatt is wirklich selten im einsatz 

die Sram X9 schalter kann man per schraube auf 2/fach umschrauben oder? dann wäre die nächste investition ne ordentliche kefü + bash


----------



## xerto (22. Juni 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> ich bin am überlegen ob ich nurnoch 18 brauch
> 
> das große kettenblatt is wirklich selten im einsatz



ist bei mir auch so  

das ganz kleine brauch ich eigentlich auch nicht..

also 9 gänge reichen mir im mittelgebirge.  

mit 30 kann ich nichts abfangen und schon gar nicht, wenn die schaltung dann auch noch empfindlicher  und wartungsintensiver wird.

fährt eigentlich einer eine rohloff am stereo?


----------



## zeKai (22. Juni 2011)

1x10 ist sicherlich auch gut in Gegenenden wo nicht gleich Riesen berge sind. Zugegeben möchte ich keine 1000hm am Stück mit nur 1x10 fahren, wobei es kommt auf die Steigung an 

2x9 fahr ich selber ne ganze weile schon und bin damit auch ziemlich zufrieden das große blatt vermisse ich nur auf geraden strecken mit hohen Tempo... man erreicht halt sehr schnell die maximale Geschwindigkeit


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Juni 2011)

Seh ich auch so, 2x9 reicht imho...als großes Blatt dann 36 o. 38 für flachere Strecken, reicht zwar nicht fürs abheben aber insgesamt passt es sehr gut find ich.

NaitsirhC


----------



## Andy889 (22. Juni 2011)

Ne Rohloff finde ich auch derb interessant! Wie viel gänge hat man da? In der Nabe soweit ich weiss 14 und wie viel ritzel kann man vorne noch benutzten?

Der Preis schreckt halt derb ab, aber es ist wirklich ein geiler Luxus. Keine Wartung, Kaum Verschleiss....


----------



## dusi__ (22. Juni 2011)

ich glaub vorne ganz normal 3 ritzel.

hat wer ne antwort zu meinem shifter von der x9 ?    - ignore- schon geregelt


----------



## Andy889 (22. Juni 2011)

Dann hätte man mit der Rohloff quasi 42 Gänge und das ganze ohne Wartung, ohne verdreckten Ritzeln.... Ich brauch so ein Teil.


----------



## dusi__ (22. Juni 2011)

und 1000â¬


----------



## Andy889 (22. Juni 2011)

i know  1000euro sind wirklich sehr heftig! Es müsste in diesem Bereich mal Konkurrenz geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (22. Juni 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> fährt eigentlich einer eine rohloff am stereo?


 
Der Andreas Hecht hat da eine Rohloff drin. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/136672


----------



## JDEM (22. Juni 2011)

Mit allen anderen Nachteilen. Passt eh nicht in den Stereo Hinterbau mit X12.


----------



## dusi__ (22. Juni 2011)

dann funktioniert bestimmt auch ne HS . oder klappt dsa da mit den adaptern für iscg nicht?


----------



## xerto (22. Juni 2011)

aber es geht 

ne rohloff am stereo ohne x12 achse..

super


----------



## Strampelaffe (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo miteinander !



> Wenn du viel Wald fährst empfehle ich dir die 32 sollte Strasse überwiegen dann die 34.


Diesen Zusammenhang verstehe ich leider nicht. Für mein Verständnis sollte es umgekehrt sein. Wo liegt mein Denkfehler ?



> jo! die 34er passt ohne aendern der kette. wenn du in den alpen faehrst aeusserst sinnvoll


Danke fatz, der Hinweis, dass die Kette (gerade erneuert) ohne Änderung weiter verwendet werden kann, ist schon mal viel wert. Fahre zwar nicht in den Alpen, aber bei uns im Hunsrück gibt es dennoch quasi kein Flachland, sondern nur Auf und Ab. Und das manchmal auch übelst steil. 



> Würde mir gleich die 34er holen, selbst im Flachen finde ich die Abstufung besser.
> 
> Kette habe ich mir wieder die Sram PC 971 geholt, mit der war ich zufrieden und denk dran, das alte Kettenschloss gleich in den Rucksack falls sich dort nicht schon eins befindet


 
Guido, danke für den Tipp bei Hibike. Und das Kettenschloss der alten Kette ist ersatzweise bereits in der Satteltasche. 

Viele Grüße,
Joachim


----------



## chrisle (22. Juni 2011)

Moin,

2 Fragen:

A)
hat von Euch einer beim 2011er Stereo mit Revelation schon den Schnellspanner der Steckachse vorn ab und an ausgebaut?
Meiner ist fast schon hinüber, bei den Rändern der Einkerbung um den Hebel einzurasten sind schon Ecken abgebrochen und dieser schwarze Ring geht auseinander. Lange hält das nicht mehr...

b) Habe den original LRS gegen einen Funworks / ZTR Flow LRS getauscht. Bisher alles super, aber nachdem ich das VR heute ausgebaut habe, habe ich seitliches Spiel. Schnellspanner ist fest, erneutes Aus und Einbauen hat nichts gebracht, man spürt leichtes Spiel 
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (22. Juni 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Diesen Zusammenhang verstehe ich leider nicht. Für mein Verständnis sollte es umgekehrt sein. Wo liegt mein Denkfehler ?


nirgens. der denkfehler liegt bei ihm.



> Danke fatz, der Hinweis, dass die Kette (gerade erneuert) ohne Änderung weiter verwendet werden kann, ist schon mal viel wert. Fahre zwar nicht in den Alpen, aber bei uns im Hunsrück gibt es dennoch quasi kein Flachland, sondern nur Auf und Ab. Und das manchmal auch übelst steil.


du muesstest eigentlich ein halbes glied laenger machen. geht aber nicht. bei mir
war die kette aber auch so nicht zu kurz. schalt halt mal vorsichtig gross-gross
und schau ob's noch langt.




> Und das Kettenschloss der alten Kette ist ersatzweise bereits in der Satteltasche.


n zweites schaded nicht. die minidinger verliehrt man schon mal. in meinem werkzeugpack sind aktuell 1 1/2....


----------



## Vincy (22. Juni 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 2 Fragen:
> 
> ...


 

Du kannst beim Spanner seitlich die Klemmkraft mit einem Inbus einstellen.
Mess auch mal die Breite der Nabe nach, sollten da 100,0mm sein.


----------



## chrisle (22. Juni 2011)

Oh, wusste ich gar nicht. D.h. ich drehe im Uhrzeigersinn, Ziel: fester?
Welche Maße sind bei der Nabe ausschlaggebend? Habe ja "Adapter" auf 15mm Steckachse verwendet, damit der LRS passt.


----------



## Vincy (22. Juni 2011)

Ja, im Uhrzeigersinn wird es fester. Nabenbreite bei QR15 ist auch 100mm.
http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-4015-023-000%20Suspension%20Fork%20-%20Rev%20C_28.pdf
Das Kunststoffteil kann man austauschen. Frag mal deinen Händler bzw Sportimport wegen Garantie.


----------



## Vincy (23. Juni 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Habe den original LRS gegen einen Funworks / ZTR Flow LRS getauscht.


 

Der sieht damit sehr gut aus, in weiß gefällt mir. 
Habe da bei meinem Stereo HPC einen schwarzen Tricon M1700 drin.


----------



## chrisle (23. Juni 2011)

Danke Vincy, für die Hilfe & für das Kompliment mit dem LRS 
War mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich wieder einen schwarzen nehmen soll.
Wo gibts denn Bilder von deinem HPC?

Edit: Habe die Achse neu gefettet und wie beschrieben die Klemmkraft erhöht. Jetzt war alles fest.
Zeit genutzt und auch gleich den Zug vom Poplock gekürzt, Vorbau neu fixiert und Lagerschrauben geprüft


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Hat jemand von Euch Interesse an einer Leitungshalterung für eine Reverb an einem Fritzz, Stereo oder Sting?





Die Halterung nimmt die Bremsleitung, Leitung der Reverb sowie den  Schaltzug auf und ersetzt einfach die zwei vorderen  Standardleitungshalterungen. Man benötigt also zwei Stück.

Wenn jemand von Euch Interesse hat dann schau ich mal was die kosten  würden (je mehr desto günstiger). Die Halterung wird CNC gefräst und  anschließend auch schwarz eloxiert werden.
Grüße!

nico

P.S.: Im Fritzz-Thread sind wir schon bei 10 Stück.


----------



## Vincy (23. Juni 2011)

Warum machst du die Teile nicht aus Kunststoff? Da kannst dir das Eloxieren ersparen.


----------



## Sgt.Green (23. Juni 2011)

Alu ist schon schöner


----------



## Andy889 (24. Juni 2011)

@mtb-nico ich würde auf jedenfall 2 Stück nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (24. Juni 2011)

Klasse Idee, ich würd auch zwei abnehmen! 
Mach doch am Besten mal einen separaten Thread dafür auf.


----------



## fatz (24. Juni 2011)

gab's die dinger ned irgendwo fertig?


----------



## messias (24. Juni 2011)

Es gibt ähnliche von Canyon fürs Torque, die hab ich momentan auch an meinem Stereo dran. Allerdings passen sie nicht wirklich optimal, weil sie flach sind und damit zur Rundung der Unterrohrs nicht passen.

Hätte lieber was maßgeschneidertes.


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Juni 2011)

Ihr seid als Interessenten notiert. Ich frage heute an wegen der Kosten pro Stück. Es kommen einige Halterungen zu sammen so dass ich guten Mutes bin das die Kosten human bleiben. 

Einen extra Thread möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Ich mache das ganze eigentlich zum Selbstzweck. Ich brauche Halterungen für mein Fritzz und das Stereo meiner Freundin und je mehr ich nehme desto günstiger pro Stück. Bis auf das Porto gebe ich das auch zum Selbstkostenpreis ab. Wenn ich nun einen extra Thread aufmache fängt im IBC bestimmt das Geheule wegen kommerzieller Werbung blablabla an.
Grüße!

nico

P.S.: Alu ist wirklich schöner.


----------



## Unze77 (24. Juni 2011)

Außerdem werden die wenigsten eine Spritzgußanlage in der garage stehn haben


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Juni 2011)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Außerdem werden die wenigsten eine Spritzgußanlage in der garage stehn haben


Man könnte es ja auch aus PVC fräsen. Aber hey... das ist halt schon derber Plastiklook...


----------



## BIKESTARR (25. Juni 2011)

Campino-MTB schrieb:


> @BIKESTARR
> danke - deins aber auch
> 
> So bin eben von ner Trail Runde zurück. Federung war gut.
> ...





Auch wenns was verspätet kommt:
/Im Trail Einsatz fahre ich meistens so, dass der Dämpfer zu 7/8 durchfedert.
Nur wenn ich weiß, dass ich mehr springe haue ihc einfach das pp rein.


----------



## navpp (25. Juni 2011)

Yo Jungs und Mädels! Ich hätte mal eine gemischt technisch-fahrtechnische Frage in Zusammenhang mit meinem 09er Stereo. Meine default-Trainingsrunde beinhaltet eine langgezogene kurvige Schotterautobahn wo es tendeziell eher bergab geht und man oft im Bereich 30-50km/h unterwegs sein kann. Der Schotter ist dabei in jeder möglichen Beschaffenheit vorhanden - grob, fein, tief etc. Mein Problem dabei:

Mein Rad untersteuert höchst nervig. 

Montiert sind derzeit auf einer ZTR Flow vorne ein X-King 2.4 (~1.8bar) und hinten ein Raceking 2.2 (2.2bar). Also eigentlich eine Kombi die zum Übersteuern neigen sollte. Wenn ich mein Gewicht aus der neutralen Position nach vorne verlagere ändert sich das Verhalten nicht, geh ich eher nach hinten nimmt das Untersteuern erwarteterweise zu. Auf Waldboden funktioniert alles problemlos - trotz der leichten Reifen - eigentlich sogar "erstaunlich gut". 
Trotzdem weiß ich aber, dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist wann ich mich mal sehr unangenehm bei hohem Tempo auf den Schotter lege und deswegen ist hier Handlungsbedarf.  Meine Fragen:

Was kann ich am Setup ändern um der Problem zu lösen? (Reifen sollen beibehalten werden)

Was kann ich an meiner Fahrerei besser machen um das Problem zu lösen? 

Möglicherweise relevant: 78kg. Rp23 mit 185psi. Revelation mit 105psi + und ~100psi -. 65mm Vorbau 680mm Lenker (leichter Rise). Geringe Sattelüberhöhung - also im Stehen ein wenig eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit. 

Freu mich über Tipps und Hinweise!


----------



## derAndre (25. Juni 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> Yo Jungs und Mädels! Ich hätte mal eine gemischt technisch-fahrtechnische Frage in Zusammenhang mit meinem 09er Stereo. Meine default-Trainingsrunde beinhaltet eine langgezogene kurvige Schotterautobahn wo es tendeziell eher bergab geht und man oft im Bereich 30-50km/h unterwegs sein kann. Der Schotter ist dabei in jeder möglichen Beschaffenheit vorhanden - grob, fein, tief etc. Mein Problem dabei:
> 
> Mein Rad untersteuert höchst nervig.
> 
> ...



Schotter ist Schotter. Außer das Bike in die Kurve zu drücken machste da nix. Irgendwann geht der Grip am Vorderrad - gerade in langen schnellen Kurven - flöten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (25. Juni 2011)

Habs befürchtet. Muss ich also vorne wieder was mit Stollen montieren... Schön wars, die Hügel hoch zu fliegen... :/

Ne aber irgendwas muss man doch besser machen können - ich glaub nicht, dass ich schon das Bestmögliche raushole. Mir würd es reichen die Grenze des Untersteuerns um 5km/h nach oben  zu schieben. Hinweise?


----------



## Anselmus (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem ich ca. 4 Wochen lang mein Stereo Pro habe, ists auch schobn wieder zur Reparatur. War am Donnerstag eigentlich schon wieder aufm Rückweg, als ich vorne aufs kleinste Blatt schalten wollte. Bei der Gelegenheit ist die Kette irgendwie abgespungen und da ich nit drauf geachtet hatte, hat sie sich dann zwischen Rahmen und Kurbel festgesetzt. Also den Rest geschoben und heute mangels Werkzeug und Fachkenntnissen beim Händler vorbeigeschoben. Da stellte sich dann heraus, dass wohl noch der Umwerfer, die Kassette und Kettenblätter in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde. Am Montag erfahre ich das gesamte Ausmaß...

Bis Donnerstag war ich von meinem neuen Pferd voll und ganz begeistert. Im Moment bin ich etwas enttäuscht über das Ganze. War ja auch kein wildes Geschalte unter Volllast mit aller Kraft; einfach nur locker gepaddelt... Vielleicht hat sich auch schon vorher war verbogen und das war nur die Konsequenz daraus. Ich brauche auf jeden Fall haltbareres Material =(

Gtx
Anselmus


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (26. Juni 2011)

hat aber nix mitm Stereo ansich zu tun! Ne neue Kassette, weil die Kette vorn runter ist??? Blödsinn meiner Meinung nach! Lass dir kein Mist aufquatschen und geh zu nem ordentlichen Händler...


Anselmus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich ca. 4 Wochen lang mein Stereo Pro habe, ists auch schobn wieder zur Reparatur. War am Donnerstag eigentlich schon wieder aufm Rückweg, als ich vorne aufs kleinste Blatt schalten wollte. Bei der Gelegenheit ist die Kette irgendwie abgespungen und da ich nit drauf geachtet hatte, hat sie sich dann zwischen Rahmen und Kurbel festgesetzt. Also den Rest geschoben und heute mangels Werkzeug und Fachkenntnissen beim Händler vorbeigeschoben. Da stellte sich dann heraus, dass wohl noch der Umwerfer, die Kassette und Kettenblätter in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde. Am Montag erfahre ich das gesamte Ausmaß...
> 
> ...


----------



## Anselmus (26. Juni 2011)

Naja, die Zähne auf der Kassette sind sichtbar verbogen. Ich weiß nit, ob der mir was andrehen will. Wenn ich dran denke mach ich morgen mal nen Bild.

Hat natürlich erstma nix mit Stereo zu tun, aber ist halt da passiert, deshalb ärgerlich...


----------



## JPKeller (26. Juni 2011)

Ich würde auch 2 nehmen!




mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ihr seid als Interessenten notiert. Ich frage heute an wegen der Kosten pro Stück. Es kommen einige Halterungen zu sammen so dass ich guten Mutes bin das die Kosten human bleiben.
> 
> Einen extra Thread möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden. Ich mache das ganze eigentlich zum Selbstzweck. Ich brauche Halterungen für mein Fritzz und das Stereo meiner Freundin und je mehr ich nehme desto günstiger pro Stück. Bis auf das Porto gebe ich das auch zum Selbstkostenpreis ab. Wenn ich nun einen extra Thread aufmache fängt im IBC bestimmt das Geheule wegen kommerzieller Werbung blablabla an.
> Grüße!
> ...


----------



## dusi__ (27. Juni 2011)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Da stellte sich dann heraus, dass wohl noch der Umwerfer, die Kassette und Kettenblätter in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde.



lass dir blos keinen neuen umwerfer andrehen  der muss nur richtig eingestellt werden.

und wenn die kassette kaputt sein sollte lass dir eine SLX Kassette geben.

von welchem kettenblatt sind denn die zähne verbogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (27. Juni 2011)

Das der Umwerfer hin ist kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. War allerdings auch ne schnelle Diagnose am Samstag mittag. Werde gleich da mal vorbeifahren und dann mal alles genauer betrachten...


----------



## Anselmus (27. Juni 2011)

Hab gerade nen anderes Thema entdeckt, offenbar haben ja noch paar mehr Leute das gleiche Problem mit der Kette. Vielleicht ists dann doch eher nen Stereo-Problem...


----------



## zeKai (27. Juni 2011)

Die kette sackt schon mal gerne in den Rahmen wenn es ruppig wird und man eh schon auf dem kleinen Blatt ist. 
Die meisten Stereo Fahrer die ich gesehen habe hatten oft eine extrem vermackte ketten strebe


----------



## mi2 (27. Juni 2011)

wie soll denn die kassette verbogen sein wenn du vorn nen chainsuck hattest . isn bekanntes stereo problem.Ich fahre meist nurnoch aufm 2 kb. und versuche es zu vermeiden unter last vorn runter zuschalten. auch wichtig ist das die kette immer gut läuft. wenn du ne tonne schlamm drauf hast passiert das dann sehr oft


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juni 2011)

wenn ich "stereo" problem schon wieder hör....


----------



## dusi__ (27. Juni 2011)

also mir ist das persönlich nur 1x passiert. und ich fahr nicht grad zimpelig daher.
aber das die kette des öfteren abrutscht  ist noch nicht vorgekommen. wie schafft ihr das?


----------



## Anselmus (27. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wenn ich "stereo" problem schon wieder hör....



Naja. An meinem Hardtail ist mir das 4000km lang nicht passiert. Aber vielleicht (hoffentlich) wars ja ne einmalige Sache. Vielleicht lags ja tatsächlich am Schlamm...

Und ich habe in dem Moment nicht wild reingetreten...


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Juni 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> also mir ist das persönlich nur 1x passiert. und ich fahr nicht grad zimpelig daher.
> aber das die kette des öfteren abrutscht  ist noch nicht vorgekommen. wie schafft ihr das?



Ich kann's auch nicht nachvollziehen. Je nach Gangart, schlägt die Kette wie Sau aber mehr nich.


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Juni 2011)

JPKeller schrieb:


> Ich würde auch 2 nehmen!


Hab ich notiert!
Grüße!

nico


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juni 2011)

ich wollte jetzt mehr darauf raus, dass das kettenrunterfallen ein MTB "problem" ist und kein stereo"problem":..wenns bisserl rappelt, fällt die kette haltab und zu runter..... what shells  (und da is auch egal bei welchem rad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (27. Juni 2011)

naja bei "mir" is es immer so. das die kette von unten hochgezogen wird und sich an der kettenstrebe verklemmt. passiert nur im kleinsten kb. und extrem war es nach einer schlammtour im herbst,da bin ich die letzten km nurnoch aufm 2 kb gefahren


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juni 2011)

dat wiederum hängt mit deinen kettenblättern zusammen


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2011)

eher mit deren abnutzungsgrad.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juni 2011)

ich hab auch schon an recht neuen kettenblättern graDe D) gehabt......


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2011)

t


----------



## ski-x-mtb (27. Juni 2011)

hi,

mich würde folgendes interessieren:

kann man in ein cube stereo 2008 mit einer fox talas 36 oder rock shox lyrik mit jeweils 160 mm federweg ohne probleme aufrüsten?

danke!

grüße


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juni 2011)

nein geht gar nicht! damitmachst du dir die geo kaputt und ausserdem reissen bei leuten, diees gemacht haben immer diesteuerrohre ein!


----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2011)

Jepp, deshalb hat sich fatz jetzt auch ein LV geholt, da passst die 160er ohne Probleme


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2011)

ich sach nur sufu..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unze77 (27. Juni 2011)

amf2009 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> mich würde folgendes interessieren:
> 
> ...



Gar kein Problem. Finde sogar die Geo is besser als mit ner 140er Gabel. Absenkbar muß sie halt sein. 2008er mit Magura Wotan:


----------



## wildkater (27. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich wollte jetzt mehr darauf raus, dass das kettenrunterfallen ein MTB "problem" ist und kein stereo"problem":..wenns bisserl rappelt, fällt die kette haltab und zu runter..... what shells  (und da is auch egal bei welchem rad)


Muss aber nicht - das hab ich in einem anderen Thread gefunden und werde das demnächst für mein Stereo modifizieren:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/775182

Mich nervt nämlich das "rappeln" auch immer, selbst auf dem großen KB  
Kette runterfallen ist bei meinem Stereo übrigens nicht so das Thema.


----------



## JDEM (27. Juni 2011)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Gar kein Problem. Finde sogar die Geo is besser als mit ner 140er Gabel. Absenkbar muß sie halt sein. 2008er mit Magura Wotan:
> Anhang anzeigen 212480



Ja definitiv besser. Tretlager ist nicht ganz so tief und der Lenkwinkel ein wenig flacher!


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juni 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Muss aber nicht



darum gings nicht.


----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Muss aber nicht - das hab ich in einem anderen Thread gefunden und werde das demnächst für mein Stereo modifizieren:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/775182



guck mal im lv-forum da findest du noch einiges zu dem thema:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491816

ich fahr jetzt schon eine weile damit und kann nur sagen es haut hin. wenn's
ganz arg rappelt hupft die kette manchmal um ein ritzel. das geschepper ist
auch nur noch halb so wild und wenn man das lv-gummi-papperl in den 
umwerfer klebt isses ganz ertraeglich.


----------



## Anselmus (28. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich hab auch schon an recht neuen kettenblättern graDe D) gehabt......



Dann guck ich mal ob solche oder andere ungereimheiten finde. Ging mir auch nciht darum, dass die Kette vom Blatt hüpft, sondern von unten hochgezogen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (28. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> guck mal im lv-forum da findest du noch einiges zu dem thema:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491816
> 
> ich fahr jetzt schon eine weile damit und kann nur sagen es haut hin. wenn's
> ...


Schaut auf jeden Fall schöner aus --> Syntace ist aber auch teuerer 
Werde ich mir mal vormerken. Aus der Perspektive verstehe ich aber noch nicht, wie das ganze "schaltbar" funktioniert, da die KeFü ja fest montiert ist; bei meiner Billiglösung geht das ja


----------



## fatz (28. Juni 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Schaut auf jeden Fall schöner aus --> Syntace ist aber auch teuerer


um die syntace geht's da ja auch gar ned. die kannst eh nur anschrauben,
wenn du ein 301 mk8 oder mk9 hast.


> Werde ich mir mal vormerken. Aus der Perspektive verstehe ich aber noch nicht, wie das ganze "schaltbar" funktioniert, da die KeFü ja fest montiert ist; bei meiner Billiglösung geht das ja


die syntace kefue? die hat einfach eine gleitflaeche, die ca. so breit wie der 
abstand der aeusseren kettenblaetter + kettenbreite ist. da rutscht die kette halt
dahin, wo sie grad muss.
die eigenbauloesung funzt aber auch ganz prima, wenn sie nicht komplett mitgeht.


----------



## ski-x-mtb (28. Juni 2011)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Gar kein Problem. Finde sogar die Geo is besser als mit ner 140er Gabel. Absenkbar muß sie halt sein. 2008er mit Magura Wotan:
> Anhang anzeigen 212480



hi,
das hört sich perfekt an. cube hat gemeint, dass nur bis 140 mm eine garantie geben. fährst du damit auch anspruchvolle trails, wo so richtig rumpelt? wie lange hast du dieses set up schon (hm und v.a. trail-tiefenmeter) wie weit ist die magura absenkbar?

danke. grüße.


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juni 2011)

ich gehe davon aus er trägt es hoch und lässt sich runter shutteln. 

ey sorry,aber den ironischen wink mit dem zaunpfahl scheinst du nicht wahrzunehmen?!


----------



## ski-x-mtb (28. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich gehe davon aus er trägt es hoch und lässt sich runter shutteln.
> 
> ey sorry,aber den ironischen wink mit dem zaunpfahl scheinst du nicht wahrzunehmen?!



nee, weiß nicht was du meinst?

wollte eigentlich nur ein paar mehr eindrücke erfahren. das wärs eigentlich. du meintest ja, dass es nicht geht ?!

bin mit dem bike sehr zufrieden, aber hätte gerne vorne mehr federweg. hab jetzt nur 130 mm.


----------



## dusi__ (28. Juni 2011)

oh erm, ich darf mal fatz zitieren? : 

"Information fuer Allergiker: Der obige Text (von andy) *koennte Spuren von Ironie oder Sarkasmus enthalten*"  ok? 

andy du solltest dir das auch ma reinschreiben


----------



## fatz (29. Juni 2011)

@dusi:
ja du darfst...

@amf
da du offensichtlich noch nicht raus hast was sarkasmus ist und die benutzung der sufu auch noch
nicht rausgefunden hast, einmal (ein allereinzigstes mal!) extra und allein fuer dich:

guckst du da: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250772 post 4053 und folgende.
und ja der rahmen haelt's aus.


----------



## ski-x-mtb (29. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @dusi:
> ja du darfst...
> 
> @amf
> ...



danke! alles klar ... sufu hat bei nichts ausgegeben ...


----------



## fabfive (3. Juli 2011)

lang lang hats gedauert, wobei 2-3 wochen erträglich sind im gegensatz  zu den wartezeiten, die andere in kauf nehmen mussten... die liebe  bürokratie mal wieder... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





pünktlich zur prüfung am mittwoch ist das stereo bei mir einzogen...  also nix wie schnell die pflicht erledigt und dann gings ab ans  auspacken. das resultat seht ihr hier:


----------



## rODAHn (3. Juli 2011)

Schönes Ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (3. Juli 2011)

*Ja, das Stereo gefällt.*


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. Juli 2011)

Eine Frage:
Muss man mit der Lenkerdicke aufpassen, oder gibt es da eine Einheit?


----------



## JDEM (3. Juli 2011)

what?


----------



## Vincy (3. Juli 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Muss man mit der Lenkerdicke aufpassen, oder gibt es da eine Einheit?


 
In der Mitte, bei der Klemmung, gibt es 25,4 oder 31,8mm Durchmesser. An den Lenkerenden immer 22,2mm.


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. Juli 2011)

Danke!


----------



## Themeankitty (3. Juli 2011)

@fabfive 
GEILES TEIL 
BTW: 16Zoll oder ?


----------



## verdeboreale (3. Juli 2011)

n abend,

ich weiß, da gibts schon n paar ältere freds zu, hab aber nix neues zur problematik "lockeres hauptlager an der schwinge" gefunden. hab ein 2010er stereo, jetzt ca. 1.200 km drauf (erst im frühjahr 2011 gekauft) und am wochenende hats mir auf nem trail im schwarzwald das kurbelseitige lager der hauptschwinge rausgedreht. nicht eben witzig, wenn man dann nur noch auf zwei kettenblättern fahren kann, weils kleinste aufgrund des rausstehenden lagers nicht mehr nutzbar ist. mit der hand konnte ich das teil auch nur bedingt reindrehen - mit werkzeug kommt man ja aufgrund des kettenblatts nicht dran. dass es nicht gut fürs lager sein kann, ist eine andere geschichte...

frage: hat jemand von euch das gleiche problem? wenn ja - wurde es gelöst und wie? (zu hause hab ich das ding mal rausgemacht - loctite war wohl dran). außerdem: die qualitätskontrolle bei cube ist wohl nicht sooo dolle. am anfang hat mein rad geqietscht wie ein altes sofa. kein wunder mit null fett an der oberen dämpferaufnahme. tstststs. nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend...

gruß

verdeboreale


----------



## ThunderRoad (3. Juli 2011)

Nö, Fett gibts im Hause Cube nicht  An meinem hab ich jedenfalls noch keins gefunden. Gestern die Kassette gewechselt - auch dort staubtrocken. Das Hauptlager war bei mir im Auslieferzustand nicht mal handfest, hab's angezogen und seither keine Probleme. Eine Schraube am Horstlink und eine am Dämpfer war mal locker, ansonsten ist mein Hinterbau auffällig unauffällig.

Zum Thema Chainsuck: Hab das vorgestern bei einem BMC eines Kollegen gesehen. Dort ist das mittlere Blatt nach 2500km am Ende und reißt die Kette regelrecht nach oben. Möglicherweise, weil der Vorbesitzer eine Kettenführung dran hatte (mit Rollen)?


----------



## verdeboreale (3. Juli 2011)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Nö, Fett gibts im Hause Cube nicht  An meinem hab ich jedenfalls noch keins gefunden. Gestern die Kassette gewechselt - auch dort staubtrocken. Das Hauptlager war bei mir im Auslieferzustand nicht mal handfest, hab's angezogen und seither keine Probleme. Eine Schraube am Horstlink und eine am Dämpfer war mal locker, ansonsten ist mein Hinterbau auffällig unauffällig.
> 
> Zum Thema Chainsuck: Hab das vorgestern bei einem BMC eines Kollegen gesehen. Dort ist das mittlere Blatt nach 2500km am Ende und reißt die Kette regelrecht nach oben. Möglicherweise, weil der Vorbesitzer eine Kettenführung dran hatte (mit Rollen)?



...ach, das mit den horst-links hatte ich vergessen (oder schon verdrängt): die dinger waren bei mir nach 500 km schon so locker,  dass sie fast rausgefallen sind. auch hier hab ich sie während ner tour (zufall, dass ich das überhaupt gesehen hab) mit der hand wieder angezogen. daheim loctite dran und seither ist ruhe. bei nem baumarkt-fahrrad hätt ich ja noch verständnis für sowas. aber in der >2.000 euro-klasse?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabfive (3. Juli 2011)

themeankitty schrieb:


> @fabfive
> geiles teil
> Btw: 16zoll oder ?



18"


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Juli 2011)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> ...ach, das mit den horst-links hatte ich vergessen (oder schon verdrängt): die dinger waren bei mir nach 500 km schon so locker,  dass sie fast rausgefallen sind. auch hier hab ich sie während ner tour (zufall, dass ich das überhaupt gesehen hab) mit der hand wieder angezogen. daheim loctite dran und seither ist ruhe. bei nem baumarkt-fahrrad hätt ich ja noch verständnis für sowas. aber in der >2.000 euro-klasse?!



auch in der >3000 und wahrscheinloich ebenfalls in der >4000 euro klasse  was du da machen kannst? bolzen raus, fett drauf, ggf. die lager mal kurz aufmachen, bolzen rein, schraube entfetten, locktite drauf und mit angegebenem drehmoment festziehen, dann aushärten lassen und du hast ruhe. schraube ist schraube, und wenn mans gscheid verbaut können die sich auc h nicht ohne weiteres "rausdrehen" - fertig 

und nein chainsuck sollte nichts mit kefü zu tun haben. entweder ein schrott kettenblatt, pech gehabt, nur bei scheisswetter oder mehr als 2500km, etc.


----------



## verdeboreale (4. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> auch in der >3000 und wahrscheinloich ebenfalls in der >4000 euro klasse  was du da machen kannst? bolzen raus, fett drauf, ggf. die lager mal kurz aufmachen, bolzen rein, schraube entfetten, locktite drauf und mit angegebenem drehmoment festziehen, dann aushärten lassen und du hast ruhe. schraube ist schraube, und wenn mans gscheid verbaut können die sich auc h nicht ohne weiteres "rausdrehen" - fertig



...das ist aber die aufgabe des herstellers und nicht meine. klar, mit dem von dir beschriebenen procedere hat man dann wahrscheinlich ruhe. aber sorry, das kann nicht meine aufgabe sein. oder zerlegst du dein neues auto auch erst mal um es dann wieder vernünftig zusammen zu bauen?

gruß

verdeboreale


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Juli 2011)

ichsagte ja nicht, dass es oke ist - sondern nur, dass es bei cube am besten ist, einfach das nötige zu tun und sich nicht in irgendwelchen "eigentlichs" zu verfangen...traurig aber wahr.


----------



## OIRAM (5. Juli 2011)

*noch mal zum Thema Fett...

hab heut meine Hauptschwingenlager getauscht.

wenn Ihr bei den gedichteten Lagern guckt, ob da Fett drin ist, oder nich, dann sind Sie auf jeden Fall hin.

das ist ja keine Dichtlippe, sondern ein Simmerring.

die Lager selbst werden ohne Fett eingepresst. (so kenn ich das aus dem Maschinenbau)

der Bolzen kann, muß aber nicht gefettet werden, weil, das wäscht sich ja eh wieder aus.

und auf die Gewinde kommt Loctite, ohne Fett, sonst wird das nie was mit Sichern.

Also, solange nichts knarzt, rau oder schwer läuft was sollte mich da veranlassen zu gucken ob da Fett ist, ich sehe es ja doch nicht.

fals ich mit irgend etwas falsch liege, bitte ich um aufklärung, damit ich meine Fehler schnellst möglich beseitigen kann.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juli 2011)

also mit fett daurts längger, bis es knarzt. bis das ausgespült ist, wozu es ohne hin nicht kommt, knarzts normal schon lang wieder! deshalb fett draauf, denn wo fett, da kein wasser/dreck, zumindest innen; aussen bleibt der dreck halt am fett hängen. also fett is schon von vorteil .. metall auf metall is ja eh nich soo das wahre. und jetzt muss ich dich mal fragen, warum ich das lager nicht heil öffnen und verschließen kann, was ich meinem kenntnisstand nach bisher immer gemacht habe! also bitte bilde mich weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (5. Juli 2011)

*Hi Andi

Ich hab das an den heute ausgebauten alten lagern probiert und dieser Dichtring war nach meiner aktion kaputt. Ich hab extra O-Ring und Dichtungshebewerkzeug benutzt.
Deshalb ja auch der HinweiÃ, mich aufzuklÃ¤ren.
Also, wie machst Du die Lagerdichtung auf, ohne diese zu zerstÃ¶ren, so das Du die anschl. wieder verwenden kannst.
(wobei, vor ca 25 Jahren hab ich mal gelernt, das Dichtungen nach dem Ausbau immer durch neue zu ersetzen sind, aber das nur am Rand bem.)
Und Du presst das Lager tatsÃ¤chlich mit Fett ein ?
Also die DistanzhÃ¼lsen an den groÃen und die kleinen Bolzen mit dem Innengewinde hab ich auch gefettet.
Also, ich wÃ¼rd mir gern die 34 ,-â¬ fÃ¼r die beiden Hauptlager sparen, wenn ich Sie durch ne RegelmÃ¤Ãige Fettpackung, lÃ¤nger am leben halten kann.
Ich dank Dir schon mal,
SchÃ¶nen GruÃ, Mario*


----------



## JDEM (5. Juli 2011)

34 für die Lager? Sind das irgendwelche ganz besonderen Dinger ohne Nummer drauf? Standardlager kann man ja mittlerweile problemlos und günstig im Eisenwarenladen oder Inet bestellen


----------



## OIRAM (5. Juli 2011)

FSA Lager
ja, wenn alles zerlegt ist, und eines der Hauptlager im Eimer ist, das ganze auf der Arbeit passiert ist, zahlst du so ziehmlich jeden Preis (wobei da sogar noch Firmen% bei waren) um das wieder fahrbereit zu bekommen, bis Feierabend.
der hintergrund war ja das anfängliche "nur mal Fett" und gucken...


----------



## JDEM (5. Juli 2011)

Achso, klar wenn es schnell gehen muss, zahlt man auch mal mehr.


----------



## OIRAM (5. Juli 2011)

*Na so neben bei, hab ich in den letzten 2 wochen, in den tariflich festgelegten pausenzeiten mal ne kefü gebastelt, aus voll alu. 
alles handgemacht, ausgesägt, gefeilt, geschliffen und poliert.
Hat auf der hausrunde ne ganz gute figur gemacht.









Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. Juli 2011)

Macht auch außerhalb der Hausrunde ne gute Figur,


----------



## verdeboreale (5. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ichsagte ja nicht, dass es oke ist - sondern nur, dass es bei cube am besten ist, einfach das nötige zu tun und sich nicht in irgendwelchen "eigentlichs" zu verfangen...traurig aber wahr.



siehst du, jetzt sind wir einer meinung!


----------



## Cortina (5. Juli 2011)

Mario, wenn das handgemacht ist ziehe ich meinen Hut vor Dir, TOP


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juli 2011)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> siehst du, jetzt sind wir einer meinung!



waren wir auch vorher schon...

@mario: naja tauschen brauchst sie ja nur, wenn sie undicht sind. was eh völliger mist ist, denn sie müssen ja eigtl. nix groß abhalten, ausser groben dreck und spritzwasser... daher kann man die ruhig wieder verwenden. und aufgemacht hab ichs ganz oldschool mit nem teppichmesser, geht am besten  damit kannst sie dann auch wieder reindrücken..

fett beim einpressen verwend ich auch, ja. aber nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen: meine lager werden nicht rausgemacht, um nachzusehn ob sie gehen! die kommen nur beim austausch, und dann müssen sie wirklich nicht nur rau laufen (denn das lässt sich durch etwas fett schnell ändern), sondern sich gar nicht mehr drehen, etc... das fett aus meinem beitrag bezogh sich vielmehr auf die bolzen und u-scheiben..

ah und schöne Kefü... wenn ich zeit hab bastel ich an meiner weiter


----------



## OIRAM (6. Juli 2011)

*Hi Andi

Ja, hab ich doch alles Richtig gemacht.
Konnt die halbe Nacht nicht schlafen. Aber die Erleuchtung ist doch noch gekommen.
Ich hab irgendwo, tief unten im Firmenwagen so ne einzelne Herdplatte, die zwar bei jedem Fahrzeugwechsel mit umgezogen ist, aber bestimmt schon 10 Jahre nicht mehr in gebrauch war.
Die ist dafür, um die Lager vor dem Einpressen zu erwärmen.
Der sinn des Einpressens besteht ja in der Reibwirkung (äußerer Lagerring), und da Fett die eigenschaft einer Reibminderung hat, soll es da nicht dran.
Auf dem Innenlagerring hab ich eine Druckbelastung, bei den kleinen über die Kunststoffscheiben, bei den großen über den Konus an der Schraube und als Gegenstück die Lagerschalen, welche anschl. am Rahmen anliegen. Auch hier brauch kein Fett dran. 
Im Lager selbst, ist es hingegen, wie wohl jedem Klar ist, absolut wichtig. Da will ich die Reibung so gering wie möglich halten, also Fett zwischen die Kugeln.
CUBE benötigt demzufolge für die Montage der Lager kein gramm Fett und deshalb sehen wir auch nichts.
Was die Qualität der Lager angeht... brauch mer hier nicht drüber zu reden.

Nach meiner Beurteilung des alten Lagers, sofern man den Dichtring heile raus bekommt (nicht so wie ich), brauch ich, wenn es Knarzt nur Fett zwischen die Kugeln und ich würds ne 1/4 Umdrehung verstellen. Weil, ist ja keine große Drehbewegung des Lagers, im Betrieb gegeben.

So, euch noch nen schönen Tag, Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (6. Juli 2011)

Habe mich nach ~2000km Klingelei meiner 203mm Bremsscheiben nun endlich dazu durchgerungen mal nen neuen Versuch mit neuen Rotoren zu machen.

Sind nun diese Shimano hier geworden, auch wieder in 203mm:

http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=107406

Ich hoffe der Aluspyder verhindert/vermindert das erneute 'Anregen' durch die Bremssteine. Bislang ist auch alles ruhig. Hat mich incl. nem ganzen Satz neuer organischer Bremssteine 100â¬ gekostet. Der Preis ist total fair, wenn man bedenkt, dass alles vom HÃ¤ndler gemacht wurde incl. Schaltung neu Einstellen und Speichen nachziehen... Ich denke mal, dass mir der HÃ¤ndler fast ausschlieÃlich nur das Material in Rechnung gesetzt hat.

Was mich erstaunt hat: die alten Bremssteine haben bislang so ~2000km durchgehalten (und hÃ¤tten sogar noch ein paar Kilometer vertragen). Die Steine auf der alten Magura Julie Bremse auf dem HT haben da immer so nach ~1000..1200km schlapp gemacht. Ich kann die Formula The One nur loben, eine bislang echt geile Bremse...

Und den Unterschied zur alten Magura durfte ich gestern Erleben, als ich mich mal zum runterfahren zum HÃ¤ndler auf mein altes HT gesetzt habe. Ich hab da fast alle Finger gebraucht zum Bremsen - irre! Hab dann die Bikes getauscht - jetzt wird das alte HT fÃ¼rn 3 Wochen Urlaub noch mal fit gemacht. Ich hab da kein Vertrauen, wenn das gute Stereo 3 Wochen lang auf der HÃ¤ngerkupplung hinterm Auto drauf ist... Da hÃ¤tte ich immer Bauchschmerzen bei. Ich nehm da lieber das alte HT fÃ¼r. Das geht fÃ¼r Norwegen/Schweden schon noch mal... (bei Norwegen hab ich allerdings so meine Bedenken ).


----------



## dusi__ (6. Juli 2011)

bedenken auf der hengerkupplung?

wieso das ? ich packe meins immer wieder drauf und da is nochnie was passiert.
und mit nem stereo wirst du sicher mehr spaß haben in norwegen oder schweden


----------



## Oli01 (6. Juli 2011)

Wg. der Hängerkupplung bzw. der Anbringung der Bikes auf den Thule-Träger habe ich weniger Bedenken. Naja - nur das Eine, dass eben dieser Greifer in das Oberrohr greift und dann festgezogen wird. Das ultradünne Alu (klingt ja wie Coladosenblech) des Stereo ist da sicherlich auch empfindlicher, als bei alten Fahrrädern. Die Pulverbeschichtung meines alten Cube-HT ist jedenfalls an der Stelle im Oberrohr inzwischen nach einigen Reisen auf der Hängerkupplung völlig zerbröselt!

Nein, Bedenken habe ich eher in Richtung: habe ich das Stereo nach 3 Wochen Reisen auf der AHK (also eher ungesichert und aussen) noch auf der Heimfahrt da drauf? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Skandinavier sowas nicht machen, aber vllt. treiben sich da auch andere Touristen rum, welche anders drauf sind.

Immerhin werden wir 3 Wochen lang zig Tausend Kilometer durch Norwegen und Schweden fahren. Zelten und schauen uns interessante Orte an. Da ist man nicht immer am Auto. Ab und zu werden wir dann mal nen Tag länger wo bleiben und dann eben, so das Wetter paßt, die Räder nehmen und ne Tour machen. Da sieht man einfach auch viel mehr, als vom Auto aus. Dafür reicht eigentlich das HT (auch wenn die Gabel vorne völlig fertig ist und nur noch wippt...). 

Zumal ich mich dort auch seltenst auskenne und irgendwelche groben Wege und Trails eher nicht bewußt ansteuern werde. Ist ja nicht so, als ob ich an den Gardasee fahren würde, wenn Ihr versteht, was ich meine.

Manchmal fährt man auch mal 80..100km nur auf Landstraßen rum. Dafür ist das Stereo jetzt nicht unbedingt zwingend erforderlich.

Ok, wir sind auch einmal in Schweden bei Mora am Siliansee mal zu diesem Gesunda Berget gefahren und ich wollte unbedingt da hoch. Jeder verdammte Berg hat bestimmt irgendwelche Serpentinen zum hochfahren. Haben dann erkannt, dass es sich im Winter um ein Skigebiet handelt, welcher im Sommer als Down- und Freeriderpark genutzt wird. Wir sind da als einzige Deppen ohne Integralhelme und Vollschutzausrüstung mit 0815 MTB Helmchen und Hardtails angekommen und wollten da hoch. Ok, nur ich wollte da hoch....hab aber meine Frau überreden können (man hat die später geschimpft). 
Natürlich hätten wir auch den Lift nutzen können, wie jeder andere dort, aber wir sind ja schließlich Mountainbiker - ich seh sowas immer sportlich, also haben wir die 'Familienabfahrt' (die flachste Möglichkeit hochzukommen) genutzt und sind das hochwärts angegangen - natürlich haben wir dann zu 60% schieben müssen - war dann doch steiler... (also nix Serpentinen). Oben angekommen, und zwischenzeitlich böse beschimpft, wurden wir von einer wunderbaren Aussicht über die Landschaft belohnt. Perfektes Wetter, Tupfenwölkchen, schön warm (es war später als sehr, sehr warmer Sommer bezeichnet worden). Meine Frau war da oben wieder richtig friedlich und letztendlich froh, dass wir da hoch gemacht sind. Nach einem Picknick haben wir dann die Abfahrt genommen - wie gesagt - es kam uns etwas idiotsch vor als einzige mit 0815 MTB Helmen unter den Vollschutzprofis da oben zu stehen und dann loszufahren. Aber ich hatte meinen Spaß... Naja, wir sind jetzt auch nicht unbedingt irgendwelche 'schwarz' markierten Trails runter, sondern relativ nahe der bereits bekannten Familienabfahrt geblieben. Mit dem Stereo hätte ich wahrscheinlich nur noch Dummheiten gemacht - und wie geschrieben immer noch keinen Integralhelm, Rücken- und andere Protektoren...


----------



## navpp (6. Juli 2011)

@oli: Bei mir war nach wechseln auf 180er Shimanoscheiben Schluss mit klingeln. Unterschiede in Bremsleistung und -dosierung konnte ich keine feststellen. Ich vermute du wirst zufrieden sein!


----------



## Oli01 (6. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe es auch.... zumal die 203mm ja sicher immer etwas kritischer sind.

Mein Händler hat auch nur ne gute Meinung über Shimano. Die würden sich bei vielen gute Gedanken machen, meinte er.


----------



## JDEM (6. Juli 2011)

Die 203er RT76 Scheiben scheinen aber öfters mal zum Rubbeln neigen. Im Bremsen Unterforum gibt es nen langen Thread dazu.
180/160 funktioniert bei mir jedoch einwandfrei.


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Juli 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hi Andi
> 
> Ja, hab ich doch alles Richtig gemacht.
> Konnt die halbe Nacht nicht schlafen. Aber die Erleuchtung ist doch noch gekommen.
> ...



isso weit alles richtig. bei den lagersitzen sollte es aber nicht so weit kommen, dass fett ein "mitdrehen" des lagers verursacht, denn dann is der ziemlich im eimer.

und nur damit wir uns rihtig verstehen: ich erwarte kein fett beim einpressen der lager! ich erwarte fett auf den bolzen, und grundsätzlich jeder oberfläche, die an einer anderen "reibt"... denn das knacken ist zu 80% kein lager, sondern nur ein bolzen, der entweder trocken verbaut ist und/oder sogar noch dreck drauf hat.... wenn sich ein lager nicht dreht, läufts rau, aber selbst davon bekommst im fahrbetrieb nix mit. es is halt "nur" einr ad... da treffen zwar die grundegenden basics zu, aber manchmal kann man dinge auch vernachlässigen. wen kümmerts beispielsweise wenn ein lager einen punkt hat, an dems nicht so gut läuft?! das ding bewegt sich ja eh max. zu nem zehntel..


----------



## Oli01 (6. Juli 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Die 203er RT76 Scheiben scheinen aber öfters mal zum Rubbeln neigen. Im Bremsen Unterforum gibt es nen langen Thread dazu.
> 180/160 funktioniert bei mir jedoch einwandfrei.



Meine ersten 203'er Scheiben eines anderen Herstellers letztes Jahr hatten vorne nen Produktionsfehler und haben stark gerubbelt. Die waren anscheinden nicht richtig plan. Vermutlich schräg geschliffen worden...

Dann hats letztes Jahr nur mal wieder gerubbelt, als nen Bremsstein sich verflüssigt hat und dann halb weggebrochen ist... 

Aber ich denke, ich könnte mit Rubbeln besser leben, als mit diesem häßlichen geklirre... (zumal, wenn ich nicht mal bremse... also fast ständig ). 

Nix ist perfekt. Aber momentan rubbelt da nix.. und klirrt auch nix...

Ich könnte nen Härtetest machen und mal nen Skihang runter die Tage... (aber besser, ich bremse die Beläge und die Scheiben erst mal noch nen paar Kilometer aufeinander ein).


----------



## JDEM (6. Juli 2011)

Dann ist ja gut, bist ja sozusagen mit dem Problem vertraut. Würde die Beläge dann auch erstmal langsam einbremsen, hinterher verglasen die noch beim Skihang runterbrettern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (6. Juli 2011)

Aber diese rubbelnde Bremsscheibe wurde mir von meinem Händler nach ein zwei Wochen beim nächsten Besuch wieder ausgetauscht. Danach war Schluß mit Rubbeln.

Allerdings sind die Bremsen, zumindest die alten Scheiben, insgesamt nun nicht als leise zu Bezeichnen. Nen Kumpel hatte mein Annähern bergab mit kompletter Bremsung mal so bezeichnet: 

"Das klingt ja, als würde gleich ne V1 einschlagen."

(Man hörte förmlich jeden Loch in den Bremsscheiben rattern.)

Ich muß das jetzt mal vergleichen mit den neuen Shimanoscheiben. Laut ist's zwar immer noch, aber ich glaube, nicht mehr ganz so extrem.


----------



## verdeboreale (6. Juli 2011)

navpp schrieb:


> @oli: Bei mir war nach wechseln auf 180er Shimanoscheiben Schluss mit klingeln. Unterschiede in Bremsleistung und -dosierung konnte ich keine feststellen. Ich vermute du wirst zufrieden sein!



...vermute ich auch. hab die gleiche kombination in verbindung mit der rx. seit dem umstieg auf die xt-scheiben herrscht himmlische ruhe. sowohl beim fahren als auch beim bremsen. die investition von knapp 50.- würde ich auf jeden fall immer wieder tätigen.


----------



## cytrax (7. Juli 2011)

Hab zwar kein stereo aber ne RX dran. Werds auch mal mit shimano scheiben versuchen, denn langsam hab ich den kirchenchor und die V1 satt. Wie sind die wenns nass is? Die orginalen hören sich ja bei nässe an wie ein bremsender güterzug^^


----------



## navpp (7. Juli 2011)

Ich hab die Oro K18 (die sich leider ab diesem Modelljahr die "Leichtbauscheibe" mit der RX teilt) und wie mein Vorredner schon geschrieben hat: Die besten 50â¬ die ich jemals fÃ¼r das Rad ausgegeben habe. 

Ich habs sogar in zwei Etappen gemacht, zuerst vorne weil mich das Klingeln extrem genervt hat und dann erst die hintere, weil ich erst wie vorne Ruhe war gemerkt habe, dass es hinten genauso klingelt, nur hÃ¶rt mans nicht so laut!


----------



## Oli01 (7. Juli 2011)

Vor allem ein neben Dir Fahrender hört das volle Klingeln.

Nen Kumpel hat die letzten Monate immer zu mir gesagt: 'Verkauf das Scheiß Fahrrad, das kann doch nicht sein, dass nen neues Rad sowas von laut ist...'. (Es hat ihm offenbar mehr genervt, als mich. Naja, er fährt nen 11 Jahre altes Carbon HT und hat natürlich Felgenbremsen.)


----------



## Anselmus (7. Juli 2011)

Hab mir ja vor kurzem das Stereo Pro zugelegt. Da nerven mich allerdings die Hayer Ryde bremsen etwas. Ich habe da ein ungutes Gefühl, wenn ich mit den Dingern unterwegs bin; waren irgendwie meine Billig-Shimanobremsen vorher geiler.

Jetzt hat man mit eine Magura Louise angeboten. Auf der Website von Magura stehen ja alle möglichen Einsatzgebiete. Kann man sich das Ding bedenkenlos anbauen? Fahre so 50/50 Tour/Trail...

Danke für Tips.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (7. Juli 2011)

ignorier michhttp://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000009&lang=DEU&product=A008096


----------



## dusi__ (7. Juli 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> magura marta :guckst du hier




finde das ist ein mega angebot (immerhin + rotoren und adapter!!) 

n kumpel hat se sich dort dienstag bestellt und gestern kamen se an und sind eingebaut.


----------



## knackundback (7. Juli 2011)

hallo...

würde gerne eure Meinung zu dem Bike erfahren in Sachen Ausstattung, eventuell bekannte Probleme mit Anbauteilen usw. ... 

Wenn mir gar jemand den zu erkennenden Zeitwert sagen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar ...also was hätte ich für dieses Fahrzeug bestenfalls zu investieren?  

Der Verkäufer scheint ziemlich seriös zu sein,allein schon durch die gute Beschreibung und Ehrlichkeit!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Stereo-18-Z...t_Fahrräder&hash=item35b35e0e0b#ht_1392wt_932


danke schon mal für eure Kommentare 


grüße!


----------



## navpp (7. Juli 2011)

Ich persönlich würd mir ein Rad suchen das du dir vor dem Kauf ansehen kannst. Seriös hin oder her, ob dir das Radl auch zusagt kann dir keiner beschreiben. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Bei mir halten Ketten schon etwas länger als "keine 1000km" ;p


----------



## OIRAM (7. Juli 2011)

jau, mal vorher in live angucken und probefahren währ schon besser.
dann solltest dir im klaren darüber sein, das cube nur dem erstkäufer die garantie gewährt.
kein händler, auser der, wo der erstbesitzer es gekauft hat, muß dir im fall der fälle helfen.
mein dealer macht das, der ist aber auch ganz besonderes kundenfreundlich.
und wie schon geschrieben wurde, die verbauten teile sind guter standart und nur du weißt ob sie für dich gut genug sind.

schönen gruss, mario


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juli 2011)

korrigiere: kein händler ist zu irgendwas verpflichtet! is schonmal nich wie bei autos, also dass jeder cube händler jedes cube nehmen muss,und selbst wenn er es verkauft hat MUSS er garnix machen... cube hat die garantie und nicht der hänlder. (natürlich is das nicht realistisch und jeder dealer, der so doof wäre gehört eh geschlagen...)


----------



## knackundback (7. Juli 2011)

hey...
also anschauen würde ich es mir vorher auf jeden fall!

aber solche kommentare hab ich gemeint,mir wäre sowas nicht aufgefallen!!
danke!
da kann man dann bei der besichtigung drauf eingehen und mit "fachwissen" glänzen 



navpp schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist: Bei mir halten Ketten schon etwas länger als "keine 1000km" ;p


----------



## OIRAM (7. Juli 2011)

Hi Andi

Sag ich doch...
Die Gesetzliche Gewährleistungspflicht von 2 Jahren, für das Produkt, bei dem Händler, wo gekauft (1. 2. 3. Besizter ist egal).
Achtung, nach dem ersten halben Jahr ist die Beweislast beim Kunden.
Garantie kann der Hersteller geben, muß er aber nicht.
Im Fall bei Cube, nur für den Erstbesitzer.
Aber ein freundlicher Händler hat vielleicht nen guten Draht zum Hersteller, mag Dich als Kunden, und kann Dir vielleicht doch irgendwie helfen.
Aber eine Pflicht besteht diesbezüglich nicht.

Vielleicht hast ja nen Händler in der nähe, der auch ein in Zahlung genommenens Rad da hat.
Oder, die meisten Dealer haben ja echt gute Kontakte und wissen hier und da einen, der für nen guten Euro... bla, bla, bla.


----------



## ThunderRoad (7. Juli 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> finde das ist ein mega angebot (immerhin + rotoren und adapter!!)
> 
> n kumpel hat se sich dort dienstag bestellt und gestern kamen se an und sind eingebaut.



Find ich auch. Eigentlich brauch ich keine Bremse, aber bei dem Preis für eine Marta komm ich als Magura-Fan schon ins Grübeln 

Generell dürften die Marta und erst recht die Louise für praktisch alle Eventualitäten ausreichen. Ich hab die 07er Louise BAT mit 180er Ventidiscs am Stereo und die läuft seit über 3 Jahren absolut problemlos und vollkommen geräuschfrei mit mehr als ausreichenden Reserven. Einziger Nachteil ist die eher mäßige Dosierbarkeit - besonders bei heißen Bremsen ist die richtig giftig.


Zum Ebay-Angebot: Wenn der Typ nur "Waldwege und leichte Trails" fährt, warum kauft er sich dann nachträglich einen Enduro-LRS mit Fat Alberts? Und wo sind die serienmäßigen Alberts? Der NN ist normalerweise nicht montiert.
Das und die Kette deuten drauf hin, daß das Bike möglicherweise mehr mitgemacht hat als 1000km Waldautobahn, Beweise sind das aber nicht (Kette kann mal gerissen sein, FA beim Kauf direkt gegen NN getauscht usw.)

Die Griffe, die Kettenstrebe und die Kurbel sahen an meinem nach 1000km allerdings schlimmer aus...


----------



## chrisle (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo -

kennt sich einer mit der Shimano 10 Fach (XT) Schaltung aus?

Ich habe mir ein Bashguard (Ersatz für das gr. Kettenblatt) bestellt und möchte dafür allerdings ein 36er mittleres Kettenblatt fahren.
Irgendwie finde ich im www nur 36er Kettenblätter für die 9 Fach Schaltung. Passt die oder gibt es dann Probleme mit der Kette? Die 10 Fach Kette hat doch schmälere Glieder, oder? Gibt es keine 36 KB für 10 Fach? 

Merzi Boku!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (10. Juli 2011)

Hi Chrisle,

sollte ohne Probleme passen. Fahre auch ne 10fach Kette mit 9fach Kettenblättern und merke absolut keine Unterschiede.


----------



## Vincy (10. Juli 2011)

Die 10fach Kette ist nur außen schmäler, deswegen kann man die auch für ältere Kettenblätter verwenden. Der Abstand zwischen den 10fach Ritzeln ist schmäler.
Die neuen Kettenblätter sind lediglich für die Kette etwas optimiert worden, da die außen eine Führung hat.


----------



## chrisle (10. Juli 2011)

Bestens, dann kann ich ja endlich bestellen.
Inwieweit sind eigentlich Kettenblätter anderer Hersteller mit den Kettenblättern von Shimano kompatibel? Also könnte ich z.B. ein Race Face mittleres Kettenblatt an das vorhandene kleine Shimano schrauben solange der Lochkreis stimmt?

Danke !


----------



## jesalom (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe diesen Thread gefunden.
Habe mal ne Frage an Euch Stereo`er. Was ist die Idealkörpergröße bei einem Stereo 16" Rahmen.
Habe schon gelesen, das man bei Fullys ne Nummer kleiner nimmt.
Fahre momentan nen 20" Radon-Rahmen.
Ist da die Geometrie so anders, dass ich mit 1,83 m nen 16" fahren kann.
Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen, da ich genau diesen angeboten bekommen habe.
Gruss


----------



## Vincy (10. Juli 2011)

16" ist da viel zu klein. Mindestens 18" oder gar 20".
Bin 1,74m SL 82cm und habe eins mit 18".


----------



## xerto (10. Juli 2011)

jesalom schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe diesen Thread gefunden.
> Habe mal ne Frage an Euch Stereo`er. Was ist die Idealkörpergröße bei einem Stereo 16" Rahmen.
> ...



willst du ein kinderfahrrad fahren? dann ist der rahmen richtig 

mein frau 1,60 groß fährt auch einen 

bin mal gespannt ob du die knie unter den lenker bekommst..


ich bin 1,78 m und fahre 18 zoll. manchmal wünsche ich mir einen 20er rahmen


----------



## Route66 (11. Juli 2011)

Hi,



xerto schrieb:


> willst du ein kinderfahrrad fahren? dann ist der rahmen richtig
> 
> mein frau 1,60 groß fährt auch einen
> 
> ...



das mit der richtigen Rahmengröße ist fein gar ned so einfach. 
Ich bin auch ca. 1,76 m aber nur mit einer 80er SL gesegnet und fahre ein 2007er Stereo in 18 Zoll. 
Am Anfang hat alles gepasst, inzwischen kommt mir das aber auch fast zu groß vor. 
Ich habe immer Probleme bei steilen / technischen Abfahrten mit dem Ars** hinter den Sattel zu kommen. Und das obwohl ich schon eine 950er KS drin hab und den Vorbau auch schon auf 70 mm verkürzt habe. 

Ein 16er Rahmen wäre dann aber bei "normelen" Touren vermutlich wieder zu klein.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Mr.Worf (11. Juli 2011)

Hi Stereo Leutz....
Brauche eure Hilfe.
Verkauft einer von euch kostengünstig ne DT Swiss PW1600,
Vorderradfelge? 
Brauche dringend Ersatz. 
Aber bitte keine Kommentare, die taucht nix, kauf dir lieber die, oder die!

Ein Arbeitskollege hat mit Gitterboxen mein Vorderrad in der Firma gekillt.
Und da er nen Geizkragen ist, kommt leider auch keine andere in frage.... 

Das Postive, Bike hätte auch komplett Schrott sein können, also noch Glück gehabt! 

Angebote bitte über PN.

Danke Worf....


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Juli 2011)

leider nur ein hinteres zuviel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy889 (11. Juli 2011)

Hi passend zum Thema,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Hinterrad meines Cube Stereo 2009. Folgende Sachlage ich wollte den Freilauf ein wenig fetten somit habe ich das Hinterrad ausgebaut und die Kassette runtergemacht.

Danach muss man ja über dem Freilauf diese Schwarze Distandhülse runterziehen wonach man auch den Freilauf abnehmen kann. Soweit so gut alles gereinigt und gefettet und wieder zusammengebaut, allerdings geht der Freilauf nun extrem schwer bzw. ich habe das Bike aktuell auf dem Kopf stehen und wenn ich kurbel geht er sogar so schwer das es einfach weiterkurbelt.

Also alles nochmal auseinander und untersucht, nun habe ich gesehen das auf der Achse selbst ja wie eine einkerbung ist wo man die Distanzhülse Raufschiebt meine Distanshülse geht allerdings gut einige mm über diese Einkerbung hinaus, was sich ja auch garnicht vermeiden lässt wenn man die Achse hinten festzieht. Somit habe ich die Vermutung das unter diese Distanzhülse nochmal eine Unterlegscheibe kommt die ich verloren haben? Weil die Hülse drückt somit ja den kompletten Freilauf zusammen wodurch das ganze nicht mehr nur durch die Federkraft läuft.....

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.....


----------



## Vincy (11. Juli 2011)

Hast du die Zahnscheiben auch gefettet? Dann wohl falsches Fett verwendet oder zu viel Fett. Da darf nur Spezialfett, sonst können die verkleben und schwergängig werden.
Der Endanschlag wird auf die interne HR-Achse gesteckt und somit fixiert. Der drückt an den Lagerinnenring. Da gibt es keine Unterlegscheibe.
http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/afa2eede-cd21-40fd-9b2f-1a18e8eda264/Datasheet.aspx


----------



## Andy889 (11. Juli 2011)

Ich stehe vor einem Rätsel, es war bzw. ist genau so wie auf der Explosionszeichnung.

Stecke ich den Endanschlag drauf bis ich merke er rastet ein läuft es auch wunderbar aber er lässt sich eben noch ein stück weiter runter drücken und bleibt dann auch da und das geht auch nicht mit sonderlich viel kraft, kann ich mit einem finger runterdrücken. Und ab dann geht der Freilauf nur noch erheblich schwerer bzw. läuft garnicht mehr *frei* sonder zieht die kette mit.

Habt ihr eine Idee was ich machen könnte?

Ich habe sie gefettet allerdings habe ich mittlerweile das komplette fett wieder entfernt was mich vor dem gleichen problem stehen lässt....


----------



## chrisle (11. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob der XT Umwerfer von der 3x10 Schaltung mit einem 36er (mittlerem) Kettenblatt problemlos klarkommt?


----------



## Andy889 (11. Juli 2011)

Da ich eh mit dem gedanken gespielt habe mir einen neuen laufradsatz zu kaufen wäre es nun wohl ein guter zeitpunkt....

Dieser hier wurde mal empfohlen: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...c-Hinterrad-142mm-X-12-Steckachse::21446.html

Was haltet ihr davon? Alternativen?

Ist bei so einem laufrad alles dabei? Also freilauf etc? Kenn mich da noch nicht wirklich aus...


----------



## verdeboreale (11. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Da ich eh mit dem gedanken gespielt habe mir einen neuen laufradsatz zu kaufen wäre es nun wohl ein guter zeitpunkt....
> 
> Dieser hier wurde mal empfohlen: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...c-Hinterrad-142mm-X-12-Steckachse::21446.html
> 
> ...



ich fahr den laufradsatz selbst am stereo und ich finde, er passt ganz gut. ist zwar nicht der leichteste, aber ziemlich stabil und nach umrüstung mit no-tubes absolut genial mit ohne schlauch hält die luft besser als die crossmax st an meinem cannondale hardtail. und ja, beim hinterrad ist der freilauf natürlich dabei. guck mal auf die site von veltec, da bekommst du alle infos. man kann den laufradsatz auch in verschiedenen farbkombinationen aufbauen lassen.

saluti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy889 (11. Juli 2011)

Danke für die infos! Darf man fragen warum du gewechselt hast? Er ist aber leichter als der original oder?

Welche grössen brauche ich genau fürs 09 er stereo? Steckachse sind doch vorne 20mm und hinten 12mm oder? Und welche breite?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (11. Juli 2011)

Hinten brauchst du X-12 mit 142mm. Vorne hängt es von der verbauten Gabel ab. Wenn es eine Fox 32 Talas ist, ist es QR15.


----------



## Andy889 (11. Juli 2011)

Ja ist eine talas 32 rlc mit 140mm. Was heisst eigl. QR? Vorne ebenfalls 142mm?


----------



## Andy889 (12. Juli 2011)

Was haltet ihr von dem: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k7...tubes-ztr-flow-laufradsatz-white-edition.html

Wäre leichter und direkt tubeless ready....


----------



## chrisle (12. Juli 2011)

Den hab ich, bzw. die neue 4-way Nabe.
Empfehlenswert.


----------



## xerto (12. Juli 2011)

mal eine frage an die fahrtechnikexperten (jan, cortina, fatz, cortina, usw.):

ich bin gestern abend die birkenhainer herunter gescheppert.

ungefähr in der mitte bei ca. 40 km geschwindigkeit kam eine 50m lange sandbank 

ich habe das vorderrad entlastet und bin durch geeiert 

wirklich geeiert 

jetzt die fragen:

war das richtig das vr zu entlasten?
wäre vielleicht das gegenteil besser gewesen? also vr belasten?
oder gibt es noch einen anderen trick?

cube stereo 2010 mit 2.4 nn vorne wie hinten


----------



## derAndre (12. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> mal eine frage an die fahrtechnikexperten (jan, cortina, fatz, cortina, usw.):
> 
> ich bin gestern abend die birkenhainer herunter gescheppert.
> 
> ...



Starte einfach mal ein paar Versuche bei niedrigerer Geschwindigkeit. Belaste das Vorderrad mal und guck was passiert. Aber Obacht, starte den Versuch wirklich mit verminderter Geschwinndigkeit  Eigene Erfahrung ist mit Wissen aus zweiter Hand ist nicht zu ersetzen!


----------



## Andy889 (12. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Den hab ich, bzw. die neue 4-way Nabe.
> Empfehlenswert.





Danke! Ich habe gelesen du hattes etwas probleme bei der montage bzw. Den falschen adapter, kannst du mir sagen welche ich genau benötige?
Ich finde übrigens überalls nur die 3way....


----------



## Mr.Worf (12. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Da ich eh mit dem gedanken gespielt habe mir einen neuen laufradsatz zu kaufen wäre es nun wohl ein guter zeitpunkt....
> 
> Dieser hier wurde mal empfohlen: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...c-Hinterrad-142mm-X-12-Steckachse::21446.html
> 
> ...



Hallo Andy 889,
Super Idee, kaufe dir den Satz und verkaufe mir dein Vorderrad! 
Schau mal hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k735/a42119/v-two-laufradsatz-qr15-x12-schwarz.html?mfid=483
Zwar nur in Schwarz, aber nen paar Tacken günstiger!!!

Kappla Worf


----------



## JDEM (12. Juli 2011)

Hey, kauf dir den LRS am besten direkt bei Actionsports, die stellen die nämlich her und wenn mal was dran sein sollte, hast du nicht noch nen Händler dazwischen.
Hier der LRS und hier die Adapter für Vorderrad und Hinterrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy889 (12. Juli 2011)

Danke dir! 

Aber wie ich gelesen habe hatte chrisle Probleme ihn zu montieren und es stellte sich herraus das der Hintere Adapter falsch war, hier der Link zum Thread: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528695

Es wäre super wenn ihr mir das noch kurz sagen könntet, dann würde ich ihn heute bestellen.

Brauch ich eigl noch irgendwas um die Reifen Tubeless montieren zu können? Auser natürlich UST Reifen. Also irgendwelches Dichtband oder Milch? Oder sind die Felgen soweit schon fertig vorbereitet?
UST Reifen liegt dann ein Ventil bei?

Besten Dank schonmal!

@MR Wolf Das wäre natürlich machbar, kannst mir ja mal eine PN dazu schreiben.


----------



## JDEM (12. Juli 2011)

Die sollten dir schon direkt die richtigen Adapter mitschicken. Bei Chrisle hat wohl einfach jemand nen Fehler gemacht.
Für Tubeless brauchst du bei den Notubes noch das Yellowtape, Milch und Ventile. UST Reifen brauchst du dann auch nicht unbedingt. Hab bisher alle Reifen dicht bekommen auf den Flows.


----------



## Andy889 (12. Juli 2011)

Ok super vielen Dank!!!

Kann ich auch einfach 2x so ein Tubeless Kit nehmen? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k463/a9368/tubelesskit-fuer-mavic-ust-felgen.html


----------



## JDEM (12. Juli 2011)

Nein. Ist nicht für die Felgen gedacht. 

Du brauchst wenn schon:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufr...Universal-Tubeless-Ventil-2er-Set::38150.html
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...Solution-Reifen-Dichtmittel-473ml::25034.html
http://www.actionsports.de/de/Laufraeder/Felgenband/NoTubes-Stans-Rim-Tape-91-m-x-25-mm::19750.html

Ne gute Anleitung zur Montage gibt es auf der NoTubes Seite.


----------



## Andy889 (12. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank!!

ich bin nun am hin und her überlegen ob ich mir einen neuen Satz kaufen soll oder einfach den Freilauf reparieren soll. Ist doch recht viel Geld..... Und der Unterschied ist wohl eher gering.

Ich weiss jetzt wohl auch was mein Problem ist, es sind ja 2 Federn im Freilauf und diese sind anscheinend verbogen und können nicht mehr ganz zusammengehen sondern verkanten in sich, somit ist der benötigte platz für das Endstück nicht mehr ausreichend.

Gibt es für den XPW1600 überhaupt einen Freilauf einzeln zu kaufen? Bei DT Swiss direkt habe ich nichts gefunden und über Google auch nicht....  Maaaan sooo tolles Wetter und ich kann nicht fahren....


----------



## JDEM (12. Juli 2011)

Nen neuen kannst du ja immer noch kaufen, wenn du irgendwo mal nen gutes Schnäppchen siehst.

Kannst ja mal bei Whizz-Wheels (0 70 31 / 23 25 25) anrufen, die können dir bestimmt helfen. Die vertreten Dt in Deutschland.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (12. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Ja ist eine talas 32 rlc mit 140mm. Was heisst eigl. QR? Vorne ebenfalls 142mm?



Das QR heisst Quick Release = Steckachse mit Schnellspannhebel ähnlich wie ein normaler Schnellspanner, in unserem Fall eine 15 mm Steckachse.
Die Breite ist vorne 100mm.


----------



## Andy889 (12. Juli 2011)

@Kuschi super vielen Dank! Ich habe dort angerufen und bekahm eine super Hilfeleistung! Ich habe nun das nötige Ersatzteil dort geordert.

@Rammsteinbiker Vielen Dank für die Erklärung.


----------



## Mr.Worf (13. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> @Kuschi super vielen Dank! Ich habe dort angerufen und bekahm eine super Hilfeleistung! Ich habe nun das nötige Ersatzteil dort geordert.
> 
> @Rammsteinbiker Vielen Dank für die Erklärung.



Mmh, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass du dein Vorderrad nicht verkaufst!? 
Muss doch hier nen Stereo Fahrer geben, der eines hier vertickt... 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (13. Juli 2011)

hey! Ich hab heute aus einem Problem zwei gemacht! Meine Revelation klackt so komisch, genau beim Ansprechpunkt wenn sie nicht komplett ausgefahren ist. Ich wollt die "Mutter" in der Gabelkrone etwas fester ziehen, weil ich glaub, dass ich beim reindrehen der Gabel diese "Mutter" etwas öffne und hab dabei eine von diesen Kügelchen ausgestreut und nicht mehr gefunden. Nach dem Festziehen klackt es leider noch immer.

Hat wer eine Idee was da klackt?
Weiß jemand wo man so kügelchen herbekommt?


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. Juli 2011)

Hast du eine mit Uturn? Wenn du das U-Turn nicht komplett ausgefahren hast, kommt das klacken von der U-Turn Feder, ist normal. Die Kugel dürfte von dem Kugellager kommen, was da oben drinsteckt.

Kugeln müssten für z.b. 09er Modell bei Nr. 20 11.4310.644.000 "Reba/Pike/Revelation Air U-Turn Adjust Knob Alum" dabei sein:

http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/ersatzteile.cfm?gnr=21

Oder vll irgendwo im Lagerhandel?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## navpp (13. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Info. Ist eine u-turn ja. Das klacken kommt mir aber neu vor. In dem Kugellager fehlten schon 3 Kugeln, jetzt sind es 4. Es dreht sich jetzt ein wenig leichter und eher stufenlos ohne Raststufen. Stört jetzt nicht wirklich, vielleicht lass ichs einfach so.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2011)

wenns funzt.... die kügelchen zu bekommmen is ********, deshalb bester tipp: ned verlieren

äh steck mal deinen finger twischen die brücke und das standrohr... dan wackelst mal, wie wenn du den steuersatz auf spiel untersuchst (btw. is es evtl. steuersatzspiel?)... wenns da "viel" wackelt, ist deine führeungsbuchse dahin...


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. Juli 2011)

Piuuu, war gerade mal die Lager vor dem Urlaub zu checken, beim Bolzen der Umlenkwippe festgestellt, dass ich den passenden Inbus nicht hab, also siegesgewiss in den nächsten Heimwerkerladen, wo ich dann jedoch festelle musste, dass weder Größe 9 noch 10 passt. Der 9 rutscht durch, definitiv zu klein. Der 10er (haben 2 probiert) passt nicht rein, höchstens mit viel Gewalt, aber ob man ihn dann wieder rausbekommt?

Wie war das bei euch?

(Modell 2009)









Ist ein neuer Bolzen aus einem Schraubenkit was ich noch rumliegen hatte...

Grüße NaitsirhC


*Nachtrag:* hat sich geklärt. Die Größe ist 3/8 ZOLL, keine Ahnung was Cube sich dabei gedacht hat, verstehen tu ichs nicht


----------



## navpp (13. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wenns funzt.... die kügelchen zu bekommmen is ********, deshalb bester tipp: ned verlieren
> 
> äh steck mal deinen finger twischen die brücke und das standrohr... dan wackelst mal, wie wenn du den steuersatz auf spiel untersuchst (btw. is es evtl. steuersatzspiel?)... wenns da "viel" wackelt, ist deine führeungsbuchse dahin...



Ich glaub ich weiß schon was nicht stimmte. Die Negativkammer dürfte mal wieder den Druck verloren haben und das kommt dann vom Endanschlag den die Gabel bei korrekt eingestelltem Druck sonst nicht, oder nur seltener beim Bergaufradeln erreicht.  Ich check das morgen mal genauer - hatte heute die Pumpe nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Piuuu, war gerade mal die Lager vor dem Urlaub zu checken, beim Bolzen der Umlenkwippe festgestellt, dass ich den passenden Inbus nicht hab, also siegesgewiss in den nächsten Heimwerkerladen, wo ich dann jedoch festelle musste, dass weder Größe 9 noch 10 passt. Der 9 rutscht durch, definitiv zu klein. Der 10er (haben 2 probiert) passt nicht rein, höchstens mit viel Gewalt, aber ob man ihn dann wieder rausbekommt?



was sich cube dabei gedacht hat? nix und weniger... wer so einen schwachsinn, wie an dieser achse mit gewinde und klemmung, konstruiert denk nicht..


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> was sich cube dabei gedacht hat? nix und weniger... wer so einen schwachsinn, wie an dieser achse mit gewinde und klemmung, konstruiert denk nicht..



Joah...bin gespannt wie der Bolzen ausschaut wenn ich ihn rausgeholt hab, bin grad noch am suchen nach dem passenden Inbus...

Krass find ich auch, wie die Preise für die Schraubensets gestiegen sind, als ich vor 1,5 Jahren eine Horstlinkschraube verloren hab, gabs ein Schraubenset mit allen Schrauben und Horstlinklagern auf Kulanz, sollte damals 30 kosten wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Allein für die Sets von  Horstlink und Umlenkhebel müsste man aktuell 120 (!)  bei bike-dsicount berappen...


----------



## Andy889 (13. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich bekomme für mein 09er Stereo einen neuen 2011er Rahmen da der alte einen Haarriss hat.

Den Umbau werde ich selbst vornehmen da ich hier leider schon über der Garantie bin.

Könnt ihr mir sagen was ich beachten sollte? (Irgendwelche merkmale speziell beim stereo)
Muss ich für den Umbau irgendwas neu besorgen? Sprich irgendwelche Lager, Kralle etc? Oder kann ich alles weiterverwenden, oder meint ihr wenn man den Rahmen eh tauscht könnte man auch manche Lager direkt mit wechseln.

Wäre super wenn ihr mir kurz Auflisten könntet was ich noch besorgen sollte bzw. austauschen sollte. 

Bekomme den vom Stereo Race gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2011)

du solltest neue züge verbauen,bremsbeläge malanschauen und fertig, dann hast n neues rad  passt alles(auch die alten züge..aber die kannst mal tauschen )

wenn dus gemacht hast berichte mal....ich finds nur schlimm,wie der hinterbau verpfuscht ist.


----------



## Andy889 (13. Juli 2011)

Gerne ich wer paar vorher nachher bilder machen.

Also ich habe am rahmen doch recht viele mängel gehabt, an recht vielen stellen lackrisse (ob diese auch im alu sind kann ich nicht sagen, glaube es aber nicht). Auch im steuerrohbereich löst sich die beschichtung, ein dicker lackabplatzer am innenlagerbereich....

Naja aber den service finde ich doch wieder super, obwohl nicht mehr in der garantie bekomme ich nun einen neuen rahmen.

Züge habe ich erst vor einigen tagen neue nokon angebaut, somit werde ich diese natürlich weiterverwenden. Bremsbeläge wurde da ebenfalls erneuert. Bremsleitungen durch goodridge ersetzt 

Händler meinte sollte schnell gehen, cube hat den rahmen gestern schon zu ihm losgeschickt. Je nachdem wann er bei ihm ankommt (sollte er aus deutschland kommen was ich nicht weiss müsste er ja schon morgen bei ihm sein). Und dann wird er ihn mir senden da ich leider nicht mehr in der nähe des händlers wohne und der versand nur ca 8 euro kostet.


----------



## ThunderRoad (13. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> , oder meint ihr wenn man den Rahmen eh tauscht könnte man auch manche Lager direkt mit wechseln.



Also unter einem Rahmen verstehe ich eigentlich ein Komplettpaket aus Hauptrahmen und Schwinge Inkl.  Lager (evtl. Dämpfer). 

Ansonsten sollte sich da aber nichts geändert haben, nur der Dämpfer hat bei den neueren Modellen ein Boost Valve, und ich glaube ab 2011 kam eine PM-Aufnahme am Hinterbau dazu.

Wo wir grad beim Rahmen sind: Mein Hinterbau springt beim Ausbau des Hinterrads dermaßen auseinander (sicher 15mm), daß ich ihn beim Radeinbau zusammendrücken muss, bevor der X-12-Bolzen ins Gewinde greifen kann. Ist jetzt kein Riesenproblem, aber würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Vorspannung geplant ist?


----------



## JDEM (13. Juli 2011)

Ne der 2011er hat keine PM Aufnahmen, da hat sich nix geändert.

15mm ist schon nicht wenig, aber Ungenauigkeiten gibt es da wohl öfter.
Musste bei mir zwischen Ausfallende und Nabe auch ne Scheibe einlegen damit die Bremse nicht schleift, d.h. der Hinterbau ist auch ein wenig zu breit. Die Nabe ist ja einfacher genau zu fertigen, da kommen ja keine Faktoren wie z.B. Schweißverzug mit ins Spiel.


----------



## Andy889 (13. Juli 2011)

Ja klar hauptrahmen + schwinge davon geh ich aus. Dämpfer wäre natürlich sehr cool, gibt es da erfahrungen wie das bei cube üblich ist?
Ich hatte noch nie einen ramentausch und dachte eigl die lager müsste man immer selbst reinmachen, aber wenn der direkt fertig mit lager kommt ists ja wirklich nur plug and play.

Freu mich schon total drauf, die lackierung von meinen rot, weiss, schwarzen hat mir nie so wirklich gefallen aber das edle schwarz matt vom 2011er find ich bombe.


----------



## Vincy (13. Juli 2011)

Da ist nur der Hauptrahmen mit Schwinge, incl Lager. Dämpfer, Steuersatz und Innenlager sind dann nicht dabei.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juli 2011)

doch steuersatz schicken sie ganz gerne mit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Worf (14. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bekomme für mein 09er Stereo einen neuen 2011er Rahmen da der alte einen Haarriss hat.
> 
> ...



Hi Andy,
ich würde noch die Felgen tauschen... 
Weißt ja warum!!! 
Aber im Ernst jetzt:
Wieviel Km hat dein Hobel runter? Wo ist der Haarriss?
Foto?
Lackrisse und Abplatzer habe ich nur an meinen alten Cube HT von 2001. Am Stereo nicht. Haben die das also immer noch nicht im Griff?

Die Mattschwarzen gefallen mir nicht. Sehen etwas langweilig aus.
Kumpel hat eines, dass sieht nach dem Waschen immer noch dreckig aus.
Muss immer poliert werden, mein buntes nicht.... 
Fährst du besonders hart, und extreme Sachen? Oder eher normal?
Kappla Worf


----------



## Andy889 (14. Juli 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/828/img4800large.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/269/img4801large.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/img4802large.jpg/

Hier mal einige Bilder von den Rissen im Lack, am Steuerrohr wo das Bike Rot ist sieht man es deutlich extremer. Vom Haarriss habe ich aktuell kein Bild auf dem PC zumal ich ja nichtmal sicher bin ob es einer ist, aber ist halt ein größerer Riss im Lack wo ich vermute das er auch im Alu ist. Die oben gezeigten sind nur im Lack. Trotzdem unschön, zumal der Lack so wohl auch nicht mehr allzulange halten wird, wie man am Tretlager sieht.

Ich fahre vorwiegend Wald, würde sagen mittlere Trails also keine hohen sprünge oder so. Pflege das Bike eigl auch nach jeder Fahrt und da ist der kaputte Lack schon ärgerlich vorallem nach 2 Jahren. 
KM kann ich nur schätzen vermute 7k.


----------



## xerto (14. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Hier mal einige Bilder von den Rissen im Lack, am Steuerrohr wo das Bike Rot ist sieht man es deutlich extremer. Vom Haarriss habe ich aktuell kein Bild auf dem PC zumal ich ja nichtmal sicher bin ob es einer ist, aber ist halt ein größerer Riss im Lack wo ich vermute das er auch im Alu ist. Die oben gezeigten sind nur im Lack. Trotzdem unschön, zumal der Lack so wohl auch nicht mehr allzulange halten wird, wie man am Tretlager sieht.
> 
> Ich fahre vorwiegend Wald, würde sagen mittlere Trails also keine hohen sprünge oder so. Pflege das Bike eigl auch nach jeder Fahrt und da ist der kaputte Lack schon ärgerlich vorallem nach 2 Jahren.
> KM kann ich nur schätzen vermute 7k.



und dafür bekommt man einen neuen rahmen von cube`? 

sieht doch auf den ersten blick aus wie normale abnutzung 

oder sehe ich das falsch und erkenne auf den bildern nicht den schaden?

ich gehe jetzt mal zu meinen stereo und ams und race gucken....


----------



## Andy889 (14. Juli 2011)

Ich habe meinem Händler Bilder von allen Mängeln gesendet u.a. auch von dem Haarriss und der hat alles weitere in die Wege geleitet. Also von welchem Schaden genau sie ihre Entscheidung fest gemacht haben kann ich nicht sagen. Aber vermutlich eben wegen dem Riss, allerdings bietet ja Cube auch eine Garantie auf die Beschichtung und ich denke dafür war er auch ein Kanditat.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juli 2011)

aberauf den bildern isd der haarriss ned zu sehn, oder!?


----------



## blutbuche (14. Juli 2011)

ich guck und guck - und kann ihn auch net seh´n...hmmmm - brille ???


----------



## Andy889 (14. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Hier mal einige Bilder von den Rissen im Lack, am Steuerrohr wo das Bike Rot ist sieht man es deutlich extremer. Vom Haarriss habe ich aktuell kein Bild auf dem PC zumal ich ja nichtmal sicher bin ob es einer ist, aber ist halt ein größerer Riss im Lack wo ich vermute das er auch im Alu ist. Die oben gezeigten sind nur im Lack. Trotzdem unschön, zumal der Lack so wohl auch nicht mehr allzulange halten wird, wie man am Tretlager sieht.
> 
> Ich fahre vorwiegend Wald, würde sagen mittlere Trails also keine hohen sprünge oder so. Pflege das Bike eigl auch nach jeder Fahrt und da ist der kaputte Lack schon ärgerlich vorallem nach 2 Jahren.
> KM kann ich nur schätzen vermute 7k.





Ich werd die Tage ein Bild davon machen, habe es allerdings aktuell bei einem Kollegen stehen da wir dort den Rahmen umbauen werden.


----------



## Mr.Worf (14. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Ich fahre vorwiegend Wald, würde sagen mittlere Trails also keine hohen sprünge oder so. Pflege das Bike eigl auch nach jeder Fahrt und da ist der kaputte Lack schon ärgerlich vorallem nach 2 Jahren.
> KM kann ich nur schätzen vermute 7k.



Dank für die Info.
Nee, geht wirklich nicht.
Hab mal eben geguckt, hab solche Lackschäden an meinen 2010er nicht.
Nur die üblichen, nach Bodenkontakt, Umfaller, usw...


----------



## captainkroggy (14. Juli 2011)

jesalom schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe diesen Thread gefunden.
> Habe mal ne Frage an Euch Stereo`er. Was ist die Idealkörpergröße bei einem Stereo 16" Rahmen.
> ...


 
WOW...16 Zoll geht garnicht. Habe selbst 180cm Höhe und SL83, fahre einen 20"-Zoll Rahmen und sitze immer noch nicht gestreckt, sondern rückenschonend bequem und relativ tourig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy889 (14. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mit 1,87 auch einen 20 bei nem fully und vorwiegend wald ist das ok anders würd ich noch ne nummer größer nehmen. Also 16 ist viel zu klein.... Kollege mit 170 hat 18 und das wäre mir zu klein.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juli 2011)

solangsam wirds zeit für den überflüssigsten fred auf erden: "DER  Cube Stereo rahmenhöhen fred"....


----------



## captainkroggy (14. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> solangsam wirds zeit für den überflüssigsten fred auf erden: "DER Cube Stereo rahmenhöhen fred"....


 

Shit... ist es verboten, Rahmenhöhen-Fragen zu beantworten?


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Juli 2011)

Ich bin stolze 166cm bei 78cm SL und fühl mich auf 16" Stereo deutlich wohler als aufm 16" Reaction. Meiner 166cm Supertraumfrau mit deutlich längeren Beinen is das Stereo (fast) zu klein...


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juli 2011)

captainkroggy schrieb:


> Shit... ist es verboten, Rahmenhöhen-Fragen zu beantworten?



nein, aber es ist in denletzten 4 wochen gefühldas 10. mal und dass das einzige mittel eine testfahrt ist, kommt auch jedes mal raus...wahrloses vergleichen hilft nur bedingt..


----------



## 0ml0r (15. Juli 2011)

Hey allerseits,
ich hatte letzte Woche auch ein Problem mit meinem Rahmen.
Er ist an der Schwinge gebrochen.
(Cube Stereo The One in Weiss/Rot/Schwarz)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/img9097uh.jpg/

Hab dann bei dem nächsten CUBE Händler angerufen und gefragt was machen machen kann. ( 2 Jahre und 1 Monat alt) " Ja, komm doch mal mit dem Rahmen vorbei" meinte der nette Herr.Hab ihn abgegeben und siehe da, 5 Werktage später bekomm ich einen Anruf. "Dein Rahmen ist zur Abholung bereit". Ist zwar jetzt in einer anderen Farbe ( Grau/Weiss/Schwarz (team)) aber ein komplett neuer Rahmen.

Einfach nur Spitzen Service!! Danke CUBE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy889 (15. Juli 2011)

Finde ich aber auch!! Du musstest deinen aber auch selbst montieren oder? Und den alten rahmen abgeben?

Mal so nebenbei meins the one ist auch schwaz, blau, rot und ebenfalls genau 2 jahre und 1 monat alt. Ob in die bikes aus diesem zeitraum vielleicht eine materialschwäche haben?


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juli 2011)

haben sie nicht...hier ist eben nur ein ballungsraum  wir sind nur ein kleiner abschnitt der stereo fahrer..


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> aberauf den bildern isd der haarriss ned zu sehn, oder!?


 
Ich hab auch nen Haarriss-aber leider an der Hand


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juli 2011)

oh und ich im haar! oder heisst das dann spliss? hab ich das? ooooh gott!


----------



## 0ml0r (15. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Finde ich aber auch!! Du musstest deinen aber auch selbst montieren oder? Und den alten rahmen abgeben?



Ja ich muss meinen auch selber montieren. Hab den Rahmen aber noch beim Händler, da er mir das Tretlager ummontieren muss, da ich kein Werkzeug dafür habe. Den Rest werd ich wohl selber machen. Bin mir bloß mit dem Steuersatz unsicher ^^
Außerdem eilt es bei mir grad eh nicht damit, weil meine Gabel bei Toxoholics ist....


----------



## Andy889 (15. Juli 2011)

Toxoholics ist ca 8km von mir entfernt  Werde im Winter auch Gabel und Dämpfer dort warten lassen, Treff die öfters an der Tankstelle 

habe mir gerade bei ebay einen XTR Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig gekauft, hoffe man das dieser nun nicht so schnell verbiegt wie mein xt.


----------



## 0ml0r (15. Juli 2011)

Wie cool, hol meine mal für mich ab und schick sie mir .
Ich hab die Gabel auch nur eingeschickt, weil ich dachte, dass die von Cube ewig mit dem Rahmentausch brauchen. Kann ja keiner ahnen das die so fix sind 

ich fahr auch ein XTR Schaltwerk (RD-M972 SGS Carbon). hatte noch nie probleme damit. fährt  sich super. =)


----------



## Andy889 (15. Juli 2011)

Du hast auch  eine Fox Talas 140 RLC oder? Könntest mal berichten was du gezahlt hast und ob sie wieder spürbar besser geht, auch die Dauer bis sie wieder bei dir ankommt würde mich interessieren.

Ich habe nun ein RD-M980 bin mal gespannt. Ich war mit meinem XT eigentlich auch immer zufrieden, allerdings schlug wirklich häufig ein stock drann etc. hoffe mit dem kurzem käfig wird das etwas besser. Ne Rohloff ist mir doch etwas zu teuer


----------



## 0ml0r (15. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Du hast auch  eine Fox Talas 140 RLC oder? KÃ¶nntest mal berichten was du gezahlt hast und ob sie wieder spÃ¼rbar besser geht, auch die Dauer bis sie wieder bei dir ankommt wÃ¼rde mich interessieren.



Jap hab auch ne 140 RLC. Bezahlt hab ich bisher 124 â¬ + 2x Porto. 
Ich hoff mal das es dabei bleibt. 
Zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich sie weggeschickt habe, wurde mir ein  Bearbeitungszeitraum von 10-15 Tagen mitgeteilt. 
Mal sehen ob sie das  einhalten kÃ¶nnen.
Ich werd dann mal von meine Erfahrungen berichten wenn ich sie wieder habe.


----------



## chrisle (17. Juli 2011)

Moin,

hat jemand an seinem Stereo HPC eine Rock Shox Reverb o.ä. montiert?
Wenn ja, wie wurde das Remotekabel verlegt?
Ich hätte zu gern eine Reverb, habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich das Kabel elegant verlegen könnte. Beim HPC gehen die Kabel entweder durchs Unterrohr oder darunter entlang. Ich möchte keine hässlichen Kabelbinder um das Oberrohr basteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (17. Juli 2011)

Hi Chris

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434903&page=151

Weiß nicht was daraus geworden ist, werd Ihn mal anschreiben.

Vorletzter Beitrag von MTB - Nico


----------



## Andy889 (17. Juli 2011)

Also der letzte Stand war das er die Preise anfrägt und uns bescheid gibt, ich würde auch recht dringend welche benötigen. Bekomme die Tage meine KindShock Supernatural 150.


----------



## Vincy (17. Juli 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Hi Chris
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434903&page=151
> 
> ...


 

Die kann man aber bei dem Carbonrahmen nicht verwenden, da die Seilzüge innen im Hauptrahmen führen. Nur die hintere Bremsleitung führt am Unterrohr entlang, wird dort aber anders befestigt (mit Halteclips/Kabelbinder).


----------



## chrisle (17. Juli 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die kann man aber bei dem Carbonrahmen nicht verwenden, da die Seilzüge innen im Hauptrahmen führen. Nur die hintere Bremsleitung führt am Unterrohr entlang, wird dort aber anders befestigt (mit Halteclips/Kabelbinder).



Genau 
Gibts dafür keine Lösung?


----------



## Vincy (17. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jemand an seinem Stereo HPC eine Rock Shox Reverb o.ä. montiert?
> Wenn ja, wie wurde das Remotekabel verlegt?
> Ich hätte zu gern eine Reverb, habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich das Kabel elegant verlegen könnte. Beim HPC gehen die Kabel entweder durchs Unterrohr oder darunter entlang. Ich möchte keine hässlichen Kabelbinder um das Oberrohr basteln.


 

Es gibt Kabelführungen auch als selbstklebende Halteclips. 
Die könnte man unterhalb des Oberrohrs kleben.
Leider kommt die Reverb Steath als Nachrüstversion wohl erst Mitte 2012. Vorerst nur als OEM bei Trek und Scott. 
Die wäre für das Stereo HPC schon geeignet.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p17128_Kabelfuehrung-Hydroguide-BCB-94-.html


----------



## OIRAM (17. Juli 2011)

Ach ja, Carbonrahmen.

Dann geht auch sowas, die Kleben mega gut.

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on/aid:40311

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-leitungshalter-stick-on-pro/aid:160927


----------



## chrisle (17. Juli 2011)

Danke Euch beiden. Damit wäre zumindest schon mal die Halterung gelöst.
Hab mich eben noch einmal neben und unter das Stereo gelegt. 
Da stellt sich gleich die nächste Frage: Wo könnte das Kabel verlegt werden? Am arbeitenden Dämpfer stelle ich mir das sehr schwierig vor. Dazu kommt, dass das Kabel bereits unterhalb der Sattelstütze / des Sattelrohres so befestigt werden muss, dass sich die Schlaufe beim Absenken OBERHALB bildet. Ansonsten gibt es entweder Probleme in Richtung Dämpfer oder Bodenkontakt.

Edit: 

1. Kann ich diese Reduzierhülse verwenden? http://www.bike-components.de/produ...huelse-fuer-Joplin-Sattelstuetze-31-6mm-.html

2. Und ist der (Serien-)Kabelzug der Reverb lang genug für die Verlegung am Unterrohr?

3. Meine Syntace P6 (am 20") ist 400mm. Welche Länge brauch ich bei der Reverb?


----------



## Vincy (17. Juli 2011)

Die Reduzierhülse/Einstecktiefe muß beim Carbonrahmen laut Cube mindestens 120mm lang sein.
Hier im Forum haben einige Stereo/Fritzz-Fahrer eine Reverb verbaut.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7967277&postcount=153
Achte darauf, dass du die verbesserte 2012er Reverb kaufst.


----------



## Andy889 (17. Juli 2011)

Wie lange muss die Einstecktiefe beim HPA sein? Ich habe mir nämlich auch eine Reduzierhülse bestellt aus Delrin da Alu öfters zum rutschein neigen würde. Hat glaub 90mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (17. Juli 2011)

Ich würd ja auch gern die Kind Shock I950 ohne Remote nehmen - wenn es die eloxierten Teile in anderen Farben geben würde.


----------



## BIKESTARR (17. Juli 2011)

Ich würde nur eine mit Remonte nehmen. Sonst hat sie die Wirkung für mich verfehlt.
(aber ist ja bekanntlich immernoch geschmackssache)
Zur Reverb:
Auf jeden Fall die 2012er "Stealth". Wie Vincy schon sagt.
(auch auf dem Foto zu sehen)
Vorteile:
-innen verlegter Zug
-mb Testsieger
-125 oder 100mm Absenkung


----------



## Vincy (17. Juli 2011)

Die Reverb Stealth kommt als Nachrüstversion aber erst Mitte 2012. Vorerst nur als OEM-Version bei einigen Komplettbikes von Trek und Scott.


----------



## Vincy (17. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Wie lange muss die Einstecktiefe beim HPA sein? Ich habe mir nämlich auch eine Reduzierhülse bestellt aus Delrin da Alu öfters zum rutschein neigen würde. Hat glaub 90mm.


 

In der Regel mindestens bis zur Unterkante des Oberrohres.


----------



## OIRAM (17. Juli 2011)

*was spricht dagegen, 2 distanzhülsen zu benutzen, wobei man an einer den kragen absägt und von unten aufs sattelrohr mit etwas montagepaste (zur not, silikon) klebt.
*


----------



## chrisle (17. Juli 2011)

Der ist gar nicht blöd der OIRAM 
Gibts keine 120mm Distanzhülsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (17. Juli 2011)

Klar gibt es die, u.a. bei Airwings (alu) oder Gocycle (kunststoff).


----------



## Andy889 (17. Juli 2011)

Hast du mal einen Link dazu ich kann keine für 34,9 finden.

Ja was meint ihr, reicht beim Alu Rahmen die 90er Hülse aus oder eher nicht?


----------



## chrisle (17. Juli 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Ich wÃ¼rde nur eine mit Remonte nehmen. Sonst hat sie die Wirkung fÃ¼r mich verfehlt.



Weil du grundsÃ¤tzlich so heftig unterwegs bist, dass du nicht fÃ¼r eine Sekunde die rechte Hand vom Lenker nehmen kannst? 
Klar ist Remote praktisch und bei den 1% der FÃ¤lle wo man lieber nicht die Hand vom Lenker nimmt, sicherer. Aber 120â¬ fÃ¼r eine Kind Shock und dafÃ¼r keinen Stress mit den Kabeln ist mir lieber als 210â¬ fÃ¼r eine Reverb mit Remote.
WÃREN da nicht rot eloxierten Teile die an meinem Bike vÃ¶llig bescheuert aussehen wÃ¼rden.


----------



## Vincy (17. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link dazu ich kann keine für 34,9 finden.
> 
> Ja was meint ihr, reicht beim Alu Rahmen die 90er Hülse aus oder eher nicht?


 
http://www.airwings-systems.de/
http://www.airwings-systems.de/k_content/k1/k1.php


----------



## Vincy (17. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Der ist gar nicht blöd der OIRAM
> Gibts keine 120mm Distanzhülsen?


 
Von Sixpack gibt es sogar eine mit 140mm Länge und kostet auch nicht viel. 
http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/18888/kw/Sixpack_Shim_34%2C9_mm_auf_31%2C6_mm_--_14_cm_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


----------



## chrisle (17. Juli 2011)

Du willst wohl auf meine Lieblingsuserliste was? 
Danke!


----------



## Andy889 (17. Juli 2011)

Bestellt! Thx


----------



## captainkroggy (17. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand von Euch noch eine alte defekte VR-Nabe mit Steckachse 15mm rumliegen? 

Ich suche eine, um eine Gabelaufnahme mein neues Stereo Team für den Kfz-Innenraum-Transport daraus zu bauen. Wir wollen im Sep. mit 6 Rädern im Sprinter an den Lago


----------



## Andy889 (17. Juli 2011)

Ich denk hier haben einige ja auch die "the one" am bike, mich würde mal interessieren was für scheiben ihr fährt? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken von 180 auf 203 oder 220 umzurüsten, was für adapter sind dass? IS, PM oder spezielle für die fox gabel? Hinterrad ist denke ich PM oder?
Könnt ihr irgendwelche scheiben empfehlen, habe mal gelesen das es bei den scheiben große unterschiede geben soll... Hätte gerne was zweiteiliges wo der innenteil rot eloxiert ist....


----------



## Vincy (17. Juli 2011)

Da dürfen nur max 203mm. Von Formula gibt es sehr schöne, sind aber schwer zubekommen und nicht billig.
Wenn es preiswerter sein soll, dann Shimano. Die gibt es aber leider nicht mit roten Spider.









http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=sm-rt81-m2dy4.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy889 (17. Juli 2011)

Da hast du mir jetzt was gezeigt  wunderschön, hast du einen tipp wo ich danach ausschau halten kann, oder eine genaue bezeichnung?

Ich habe das auch schon gelesen das nur max. 203 erlaubt sind aber warum eigl? Also was passiert wenn man 220 montiert? Bzw. Könnte passieren...


----------



## Vincy (18. Juli 2011)

Laut Formula-Catalog gibt es die 2-teiligen nur bis max 180mm.
Ansonsten gibt es welche von Hope. Da weiß ich aber nicht, ob da die Scheiben mit Formula-Bremssättel passen.
http://www.hopetech.com/page.aspx?itemID=SPG28


----------



## Andy889 (18. Juli 2011)

In 220 hat hibike 2 teilige von formula ebenfalls mit rotem spider...

Kennst aber auch keinen shop der die 180er in rot gelistet hat oder?

Laut r2bike soll wohl bald ne neue gen erscheinen: http://r2-bike.com/Formula-Bremsscheibe-floating-180-rot

Hier sind sie mit einer lieferzeit von 20 tage gelistet: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/26955?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]

Habe die art nr verglichen, ist die richtige und angefragt bzgl. Der lieferzeit, mal abwarten....


----------



## Vincy (18. Juli 2011)

Das sind aber die alten Versionen.
Hier kannst es mal versuchen http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?k=3557


----------



## Markus i35 (18. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Ich würd ja auch gern die Kind Shock I950 ohne Remote nehmen - wenn es die eloxierten Teile in anderen Farben geben würde.



reichen diese Teile?guckst du
gibts auch ohne Remote.
Ich schaff auch die rechte Hand für kurze Zeit vom Lenker zu nehmen


----------



## BIKESTARR (18. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Weil du grundsätzlich so heftig unterwegs bist, dass du nicht für eine Sekunde die rechte Hand vom Lenker nehmen kannst?
> Klar ist Remote praktisch und bei den 1% der Fälle wo man lieber nicht die Hand vom Lenker nimmt, sicherer. Aber 120 für eine Kind Shock und dafür keinen Stress mit den Kabeln ist mir lieber als 210 für eine Reverb mit Remote.
> WÄREN da nicht rot eloxierten Teile die an meinem Bike völlig bescheuert aussehen würden.


 
Wie schon geschrieben: reine Geschmackssache.
Wenn du damit glücklich wirst, schlag zu.
Der Preis ist heiß.


----------



## Andy889 (18. Juli 2011)

An Cycle Aix habe ich auch geschrieben, die haben mir nur geschrieben Lieferzeit ist Unbestimmt 

Ich habe noch eine Frage baue ja gerade mein Bike auseinander da morgen oder übermorgen der neue Rahmen kommt. Gestern habe ich die Kurbel ausgebaut und dabei viel mit ein *Distanzring* auf den Boden und ich weiss nicht wo der hingehört, im folgenden Bild ist genau der selbe Ring abgebildet:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/materialjx.jpg/

Links unten diese 3 Ringe, bei mir ist allerdings nur 1er! Ich vermute er wird auf der Kettenblatt seite auf das Lacker gesteckt liege ich da richtig?


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Links unten diese 3 Ringe, bei mir ist allerdings nur 1er! Ich vermute er wird auf der Kettenblatt seite auf das Lacker gesteckt liege ich da richtig?



Zwischen Rahmen und Lagerschale auf der Kettenseite, genau.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. Juli 2011)

Nochmal ich 

Hab gerade mal in die Konuslager des Vorderrads geschaut (Sun Ringle XMB Rhyde), die Lauffläche eines Konus zeigt auf 270° deutliche Laufspuren, sieht bisschen aus wie eine Kraterlandschaft...Fotos mach ich später, find die Kamera grad eben nicht.

Weiß jemand ob es Ersatz gibt bzw. wie lange man so noch weiterfahren könnte? Wollte nicht unbedingt sofort einen neuen LRS kaufen... 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy889 (18. Juli 2011)

ich habe bei einem anderen bike sowas mal getauscht, dass waren die muttern: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-hr-konus-rechts/aid:115170

die kugeln habe ich bei der gelegenheit ebenfalls erneuert.

Hört sich bei dir ebenfalls so an, falls nicht einfach ignorieren


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Juli 2011)

Hi,
war es der gleiche LRS bzw. kann ich die Konen provisorisch kombinieren?

Würde mich dann erstmal für den entscheiden:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-hr-konus-rechts-fuer-fh-4400/aid:49939

Sieht optisch mehr wie der aus, den ich hier liegen hab...

Grüße NaitsirhC

Edit: habe jetzt 2mal den obigen Konus bestellt und neue 1/4" Kugeln, sollten die Konen nicht passen, kann ich immernoch die größeren Kugeln ne Weile fahren, Lagerflächen vom Nabenkörper haben zum Glück noch keine Krater.

Grüße und schönen Tag euch


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (19. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> An Cycle Aix habe ich auch geschrieben, die haben mir nur geschrieben Lieferzeit ist Unbestimmt
> 
> Ich habe noch eine Frage baue ja gerade mein Bike auseinander da morgen oder übermorgen der neue Rahmen kommt. Gestern habe ich die Kurbel ausgebaut und dabei viel mit ein *Distanzring* auf den Boden und ich weiss nicht wo der hingehört, im folgenden Bild ist genau der selbe Ring abgebildet:
> 
> ...


Da solltest du die Breite des Tretlagers beim neuen Rahmen messen. Wenn es 73mm breit ist reicht der eine Ring, sollte es aber nur 68mm breit sein brauchst du insgesamt drei dieser Distanzringe (2 auf der Kurbelseite, einer auf der anderen).


----------



## Andy889 (19. Juli 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hi,
> war es der gleiche LRS bzw. kann ich die Konen provisorisch kombinieren?
> 
> Würde mich dann erstmal für den entscheiden:
> ...



Hi,

Nein in meinem Fall war es eine ältere Shimano Nabe. Musst schauen welche Nabe du hast.



Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Da solltest du die Breite des Tretlagers beim neuen Rahmen messen. Wenn es 73mm breit ist reicht der eine Ring, sollte es aber nur 68mm breit sein brauchst du insgesamt drei dieser Distanzringe (2 auf der Kurbelseite, einer auf der anderen).




Achso okai, Vielen Dank für die Information.

Zu Allgemeinen Information R2Bike hat mir bzgl. der Bremsscheiben geantwortet, im Laufe der Woche sollten sie bei ihnen im Shop Lieferbar sein denn sie haben heute welche erhalten. 6 Loch in 160 und 180mm mit zweiteiligem Spider in Rot. Ich werde direkt welche ordern 

So nebenbei habt ihr das auch, wenn ich starke Lenkbewegungen mache kommt von der vorderen Bremsscheibe immer so ein klirren? Ich erhoffe mir durch die neuen Scheibe verschwindet das Problem.


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Juli 2011)

@andy: achso, bei mir ist es wie gesagt eine nabe von sun ringle, habe keine ersatzteile dafür gefunden. werd sehen ob es passt...grüße christian


----------



## Andy889 (19. Juli 2011)

Hy,

ich habe nun alles zerlegt. Der neue Rahmen sollte morgen ankommen.

Allerdings habe ich noch 2 Fragen:

1: Beim Ausbau der Gabel ist mir dieser Seltsame Dichtring aufgefallen, ist das normal das der einfach nur so darauf liegt? Und wird das so montiert?
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/img5186re.jpg/

2. Zum Steuersatz, ich habe keinen Steuersatzaustreiber wie bekomme ich ihn raus? Wenn der Steuersatz in einen neuen Rahmen kommt benötigt man doch so ein spezielles Steuersatzfräswerkzeug um ihn an den Rahmen perfekt anzupassen oder? Sollte ich diese Schritte dann lieber von einem Händler erledigen lassen?

Oder werden die Austausch Rahmen komplett mit vormontiertem Steuersatz geliefert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (19. Juli 2011)

(bitte korrigieren wenn ich falsch liege)

der dichtring kommt zwischen gabel und dem steuersatz , ich glaube das ist einfach nur damit kein dreck zwischen steuersatz und gabel gerät und den steuersatz zerfräst.

alle montagearbeiten vom steuersatz lasse ich beim händler machen. der hat das öfter gemacht als ich und ausserdem hat er das nötige werkzeug.


----------



## Andy889 (19. Juli 2011)

Steuersatz habe ich nun fertig eingebaut  Hatte mit Händler Telefoniert und er hat mir einige Tricks genannt, funktionierte Wunderbar.

Aber der Dichtring ist mir immernoch ein Rätsel er kommt auf jedenfall zwischen Gabel und Steuersatz allerdings vermute ich das er im Durchmesser normal deutlich kleiner ist und in den Steuersatz gesteckt wird. Ich vermute der Vorbesitzer hat da etwas geschlampt weshalb sich das Gummi nun so gestreckt hat.

Wenn ich ihn einfach drauflege zerdrückt er sich beim Lenken..... mhhhhhhh und nun?


----------



## OIRAM (19. Juli 2011)

Die Dichtringe kommen über den Spalt, wenn alles richtig und fertig montiert ist.
Die sollen nur den Dreck fern halten.
Also, bei der Montage einen ganz nach unten und den anderen mach ich immer über den Vorbau.


----------



## Andy889 (19. Juli 2011)

achsoo über den spalt, das klingt logisch  Super vielen Dank! Ich mach direkt weiter, heut Abend gibts hoffentlich Bilder


----------



## ml-55 (19. Juli 2011)

captainkroggy schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch noch eine alte defekte VR-Nabe mit Steckachse 15mm rumliegen?
> 
> Ich suche eine, um eine Gabelaufnahme mein neues Stereo Team für den Kfz-Innenraum-Transport daraus zu bauen. Wir wollen im Sep. mit 6 Rädern im Sprinter an den Lago



nimm nen alten Holzklotz und bohr ein Loch rein, sollte im Innenraum  gut genug halten.


----------



## OIRAM (19. Juli 2011)

och, jezt hab ich extra bilder gemacht...

beide zusammen ab...





unten ab...





oben ab...





oben drauf...


----------



## dusi__ (19. Juli 2011)

so meinte ich das


----------



## Andy889 (19. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Bilder! Wirklich nett von dir. 
Wisst ihr ob man die Ringe irgendwo nachkaufen kann? Der Obere fehlt mir nämlich.

Bin soweit nun fertig, ich warte noch auf das hintere Schaltwerk und die Kette.

Hier einige Bilder:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/img5187qc.jpg/






http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/img5191f.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/img5193g.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/16/img5200c.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/img5201ni.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/830/img5205t.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/171/img5211h.jpg/


----------



## Vincy (19. Juli 2011)

Frag mal in einem Sanitär-Fachhandel oder evtl auch im Baumarkt.
Vorher den Durchmesser und Dicke des alten Dichtring messen.
Ansonsten Ersatzteil FSA MS 122 (FSA Orbit Z 1.5R).
http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/nubuk-bik...a-ms122-orbit-z-15r/index.html?no_cache=1&L=0
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a18554/orbit-zr-reduction-1-5-1-1-8.html

alte (links) und neue Version
Die obere Lagerabdeckung (Teil 1) gibt es in verschiedenen Versionen/Höhen).


----------



## Andy889 (19. Juli 2011)

Danke dir! Ich werde mal schaueb ob ich irgendwo einen Auftreiben kann.

Als Info also es wurde mir per Email von Formula mitgeteilt das die neuen 2 Teiligen Bremsscheiben erst ab mitte des nächsten Jahres verfügbar sind.

R2Bike allerdings hat mir per Email bestätigt das sie heute die neuen Bremsscheiben erhalten haben und im laufe der Woche im Shop sind. 

Somit heist es abwarten  Ich werde jedenfalls direkt 2 Bestellen sobald verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (19. Juli 2011)

*@ Andy889

sehr schönes stereo

der o-ring ist 53mm im durchmesser und 1mm stark

wie Vincy schon geschrieben hat, mal im baumarkt oder sanitärfachmarkt gucken.

meiner meinung nach, macht das nichts, wenn der o-ring ein wenig kleiner und dicker währe.*


----------



## Andy889 (19. Juli 2011)

Danke!

super ich werde am Samstag mal im Baumarkt schauen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Juli 2011)

falls es dringend ist oder sich kein ring findet, kannst du auch einfach ne packung fett in den spalt schmieren.

naitsirhc


----------



## Andy889 (19. Juli 2011)

Joa fett habe ich eh reichlich drauf 

@oiram hast du noch paar pics wo man dein bike komplett sieht? Schaut nämlich sehr gut aus, zumindest was man erkennen kann.


----------



## OIRAM (19. Juli 2011)

noch mehr :  http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/193730


----------



## OIRAM (19. Juli 2011)

oder Du klickst auf den jeweiligen Benutzernamen und wählst das Menü "Öffentliches Profil ansehen"


----------



## Andy889 (19. Juli 2011)

Seeeehr schönes bike, was für buchsen hast du am dämpfer hinten? Sind ja nicht die originall oder?

Die Gabel ist eine rhox shox?


----------



## Vincy (19. Juli 2011)

Die schwarzen Dämpferbuchsen sind vom User "Wingover". Die Gabel ist eine RS Revelation.


----------



## Andy889 (20. Juli 2011)

Nettes gimmick 

Sagt mal ich zerbreche mir nun schon die ganze zeit den kopf darüber.....
Beim stereo ist ja im steuersatz eine reduzierhülse, muss da oben und unten im steuersstz eine sein oder nur oben?

Bei mir ist nämlich nur oben eine und ich verstehe dann den sinn des unteren lagers nicht, denn das läuft ja dann quasi garnicht mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (20. Juli 2011)

Da gibt es verschiedene Versionen. Entweder ist da innen der Reduzierring oder es werden dickere Lagerschalen mit 1 1/8" Lager verwendet (siehe Abb oben).
Kann auch sein, dass du unten einen breiteren Gabelkonus mit 1.5" Lager hast.
Habe leider keine hellseherische Fähigkeiten und mit deinen vagen Angaben kommt man leider auch nicht weit. Bilder wären da auch schon hilfreich.


----------



## OIRAM (20. Juli 2011)

*Andy889

Danke, das es gefällt.
Ja, an meinem Bike is fast nichts mehr Original.
Aber die Dämpferbuchsen von WINGOVER, sind nicht nur ein optisches gimmick.
Da hat sich der Stephan mal richtig Gedanken gemacht.
Harteloxierte Bolzen und Buchsen und Vollkunststofflagerschalen.
Soll viel länger halten (hab meine erst ca. 2 Mon.) wie die originalen von FOX.*


----------



## derAndre (20. Juli 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> ...
> Soll viel länger halten (hab meine erst ca. 2 Mon.) wie die originalen von FOX.



Ich habe meine seid dem Anfang des Winters (Dezember glaube ich) und es noch kein Spiel festzustellen. Die Orginale davor hielten immer kürzer. Während die ersten fast ein Jahr gehalten haben, haben die zweiten schon nur noch fünf Monate gehalten usw. Bei den Orginalen sollte man nicht nur den Bushring tauschen, sondern auch die Buchsen und das wird auf dauer teuer. Bin gespannt wie lang die von Stefan halten. Dazu kommt das das Ansprechverhalten zumindest gefühlt besser geworden ist aber das ist sehr Subjektiv. Abgesehen davon zahle lieber einem Klein(st)unternehmer ein paar Euro mehr für ein für mein Laienauge hochwertiges Produkt als einem Konzern für offensichtlich billigen Dreck.


----------



## OIRAM (20. Juli 2011)

*


derAndre schrieb:



			Abgesehen davon zahle lieber einem Klein(st)unternehmer ein paar Euro mehr für ein für mein Laienauge hochwertiges Produkt als einem Konzern für offensichtlich billigen Dreck.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


das Unterschreib ich 100%
über die Langlebigkeit hab ich auch nur gutes gelesen.*


----------



## JDEM (20. Juli 2011)

Meine halten auch und kann sie nur weiterempfehlen. Die dämlichen Foxbuchsen werd ich mir bestimmt nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Juli 2011)

seit bei mir auch alles selbst gedreht ist funzts... aber das mit dem ansprechen ist, sorry, müll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (20. Juli 2011)

Das schlechte Ansprechverhalten kommt teilweise auch vom Fox-DÃ¤mpfer, aufgrund dessen relativ starker Lowspeed Druckstufe.
Wer da mehr Komfort haben mÃ¶chte, dem empfehle ich ein anderes Tune Up (kundenspezifisches Valving). Das kostet bei Toxoholics 51â¬. Hat incl Versand 5 Tage gedauert.
Ich habe es vorletzte Woche dort machen lassen und seitdem ein viel sensibleres Ansprechverhalten. Der DÃ¤mpfer reagiert auf kleine SchlÃ¤ge nicht mehr so trÃ¤ge.
Die Lowspeed Druckstufe wurde von M (medium) auf L (light/soft) geÃ¤ndert und Boostvalve von 200 auf 175 psi. Tune Rebound ist unverÃ¤ndert auf M. Der Highspeedbereich auch unverÃ¤ndert. Den Luftdruck habe ich danach um 10 psi erhÃ¶ht (155 psi).
Wenn ich es dann etwas straffer mÃ¶chte, aktiviere ich das ProPedal dazu. Fahrergewicht ist 75kg. Die DÃ¤mpferbuchsen sind original.


----------



## derAndre (20. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> s.. aber das mit dem ansprechen ist, sorry, müll



Hehe, ja ne is klar aber schön das wir mal drüber geredet haben  

Der Argumentationslinie folgend, das weniger Reibung leichtere Bewegung ermöglicht leuchtet mir zumindest ein. Ob das bei der minimalen Bewegung die dieses gelenkt macht zu tragen kommt, wer weiß? Ob das gefühlt bessere Ansprechverhalten aber einem Placeboeffekt, dem neuen Lager oder dem Umstand das alles mal wieder ordentlich gesäubert und gefettet wurde zu verdanken ist, nun wer mag das schon mit Sicherheit sagen. Ist auch nicht Wichtig, denn die Haltbarkeit ist mir wichtig und da vertraue ich drauf das die besser ist als die der Orginale.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Juli 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Hehe, ja ne is klar aber schön das wir mal drüber geredet haben
> 
> Der Argumentationslinie folgend, das weniger Reibung leichtere Bewegung ermöglicht leuchtet mir zumindest ein. Ob das bei der minimalen Bewegung die dieses gelenkt macht zu tragen kommt, wer weiß? O



um weiterhin so clever zu argumentieren: defintiv NICHT 

ich weiß, i9ch bin voreingenommen..


----------



## Andy889 (20. Juli 2011)

Hey,

Das mit den dämpferbuchsen hört sich ja klasse an, solch kleine spezialanfertigungen lieb ich eh  stellt wingover die noch her oder war das nur eine einmalige aktion?

Also um mal kurz was zum fahrwerk zu sagen, ich war bisher billige stahlfedern gewohnt (rock shox tora) und hatte somit wirklich hohe erwartungen an die fox talas 140 rlc die damals ja um die 1000 euro kostete was im vergleich zu einer tora fast das 5 fache ist.
Aber ich muss sagen ich war etwas entäuscht, klar ist die fox gabel besser doch ich hatte mir irgendwie mehr erhofft. Ich finde sie wirkt sehr dumpf im ansprechen und wird auch irgendwie sehr schnell progressiv.

Mit dem hinteren dämpfer bin ich z.b. In der steifigkeit volkommen überzeugt, auch ist kaum ein wippen vorhanden. Allerdings auch dort finde ich das er recht dumpf anspricht, aber nicht so extrem wie bei der gabel.

Ich möchte im winter eh service bei toxo machen lassen, würdet ihr da irgendein tuning empfehlen?

@vincy was genau wird beim dämpf verändert?

Ich habe schon mit dem gedanken gespielt mit eine lyrik anzuschaffen


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Juli 2011)

dann hab ich ein paar anmerkungen:

1. spiel nicht, schaff sie an!

2. wenn deine gabel "dumpfer" ist als dein dämpfer, dann solltest du sie mal gscheid set upen

3. du hast erwähnt, dass es kaum wippt.. naja, das ist die antwort darauf warum er so "dumpf" anspricht


----------



## Andy889 (21. Juli 2011)

Also du würdest zur lyrik raten? Ich bin bisher noch keine gefahren, lese es eben nur immer wieder.

Gabel ist definitiv dumpfer als der dämpfer, wüsste nicht was ich am setup noch ändern soll habe sie nach der fox anleitung eingestellt. Und auch etwas rumgespielt ohne nennenswerten erfolg.

Zu punkt 3 beides kann man wohl nicht haben  aber immernoch lieber ein leicht dumpfes ansprechen als ein wippen, mit dem dämpfer bin ich ja recht zufrieden. Nur von der gabel habe ich mir einfach mehr erhofft.


----------



## dusi__ (21. Juli 2011)

naja nach dem fox set up bin ich auch 2 bar über dem was ich da so fahre.... da hilft nur pumpe mitnehmen und paar trails jagen und immer wieder neu einstellen bis man das gewünschte set up hat.

btw. was ist "dumpfer" ? 

eine lyrik ist ne feine sache (wenns die Coil ist  )


----------



## Andy889 (21. Juli 2011)

Ich weiss nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll, ich finde dumpf passt am ehesten. Halt irgendwie nicht wirklich Filligran.

Lyrik wäre es diese oder? http://www.bike24.net/p114188.html

Ist halt schon ein batzen Geld  Was meint ihr was ich noch für die Talas bekommen würde? Ist von 09, Guter Zustand. 300Euro?


----------



## Durus (21. Juli 2011)

kleiner Dämpferumbau an mein Stereo HPC Race:



Die Tage wird getestet


----------



## Andy889 (21. Juli 2011)

Oha sehr nice! ist ein 2012er richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (21. Juli 2011)

ich hab meine Talas auch von 2009 gegen eine dt swiss exm 150 getauscht und das war ein Unterscheid wie Tag und Nacht, hab hald jetz das "Problem" das der Hinterbau nicht mehr mit der Gabel mitkommt. Preisleistung und Qualität stimmen aufjedenfall wäre ne Option! 

holla, bin ich ja mal gespannt ob man dem Rahmen mehr entlocken kann mit dem Dämpfer!
Gruß icube


----------



## Andy889 (21. Juli 2011)

Was ist denn mit dieser hier: http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...U-Turn_115_-_160_mm_Federgabel__1-5-,_schwarz

Welche unterschiede gibt es da zur coil version? Der preis ist ja mal recht anpsrechend.


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Juli 2011)

YO: zuerst is die nich "Coil", sondern "Stahlfeder", das geht schonmal garnicht.
Und Sie hat nur Motion und nich Mission Control, da kenn ich mich allerdings nich mit aus


----------



## ThunderRoad (21. Juli 2011)

icube schrieb:


> holla, bin ich ja mal gespannt ob man dem Rahmen mehr entlocken kann mit dem Dämpfer!
> Gruß icube



Wenn Du dem Hinterbau mehr entlocken willst - fahr schneller 
Das ist auf jeden Fall meine Erkenntnis. Bei schnellen, ruppigen Trails funktioniert der Hinterbau perfekt, bei niedrigem Tempo auf schwierigen Trails ist er eher zäh. Könnte vielleicht an einer zu starken Druckstufendämpfung liegen oder am Hinterbauprinzip mit dem schwimmend aufghängten Dämpfer.
Daran hab ich mich aber eigentlich ganz gut gewöhnt bzw. ich finde es sogar sehr gut so (kein Wippen, kein Wegsacken - dafür muss man halt ein schlechteres Ansprechen in Kauf nehmen).

Auch nach zwei Jahren bin ich aber mit meiner Revelation noch nicht so richtig glücklich geworden. Die ist nämlich das genaue Gegenteil vom Hinterbau. Schön sensibel und super bei gemäßigten Steigungen, aber in Steilstücken oder beim Bremsen sackt die gewaltig ein. D.h. auf schweren, steilen Trails fahr ich die fast immer mit aktiviertem Motion Control, d.h. unterm Strich 30mm Federweg - mehr nur, wenns richtig hart kommt. Ohne MC nimmt sie im Steilen allein durchs Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad schon 100 von 140mm Federweg und der Rest ist dank starker Progression schwer nutzbar. Das U-Turn-System brauch ich auch nur, damit das Bike etwas kompakter ist, wenn's ins Auto kommt. Beim Fahren i.d.R. viel zu umständlich. 
Als (bezahlbare) Alternative hatte ich mal die Fox Float 32 ins Auge gefßt, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die wirklich besser ist


----------



## JDEM (21. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dieser hier: http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...U-Turn_115_-_160_mm_Federgabel__1-5-,_schwarz
> 
> Welche unterschiede gibt es da zur coil version? Der preis ist ja mal recht anpsrechend.



Ja, aber nur mit der einfachen Dämpfung und 1.5 Steuerrohr, da muss dann noch nen neuer Steuersatz und Vorbau her.
Wenn Lyrik dann mit Mission Control, aber ein wenig schrauben sollte man auch können um die Gabel richtig einzustellen.

Bezüglich Hinterbau kann ich Thunderroad nur zustimmen. Wenn es ruppig wird schluckt der Hinterbau echt gut, auch wenn er bei langsamen Tempo eher überdämpft wirkt.


----------



## Andy889 (21. Juli 2011)

@thunderroad ich glaube die fox talas rlc wäre genau ding!

Ich verstehe immernoch nicht den unterschied zwischen coil und stahlfeder, hat da jemand einen link mit erklärung parat? Ich google jetzt aber mal


----------



## Vincy (21. Juli 2011)

Coil = Stahlfeder, ist nur die engl. Bezeichnung dafür.


----------



## Flooho (21. Juli 2011)

coil ist Stahlfeder bzw. der Name bei Rock Shox für Stahlfeder.


----------



## Vincy (21. Juli 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> BezÃ¼glich Hinterbau kann ich Thunderroad nur zustimmen. Wenn es ruppig wird schluckt der Hinterbau echt gut, auch wenn er bei langsamen Tempo eher Ã¼berdÃ¤mpft wirkt.


 
Die Lowspeed-Druckstufe ist da etwas Ã¼berdÃ¤mpft. Kann man seperat abÃ¤ndern lassen, kostet bei toxo 51â¬.
Habe ich bei meinem so gemacht, der Unterschied ist deutlich bemerkbar. Der reagiert jetzt auf kleine SchlÃ¤ge deutlich sensibler. Wenn ich es straffer mÃ¶chte, schalte ich Propedal dazu.

Das Steuerrohr ist 1.5" semi integrated, da ist es etwas schlecht mit einem 1.5" Gabelschaft. Ebenso mit einem tapered.
Es gibt zwar von FSA dafÃ¼r einen Steuersatz (Orbit E 1.5 bzw Gravity 2), ab dessen mickrigen Lager sind da nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (21. Juli 2011)

Ja, hab ich gestern schon gelesen. Die Firma bekommt von mir aber keinen Cent, da such ich mir lieber nen privaten Tuner und lass das Setup ändern.


----------



## Andy889 (21. Juli 2011)

Negative erfahrung mit toxo?


----------



## JDEM (22. Juli 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das Steuerrohr ist 1.5" semi integrated, da ist es etwas schlecht mit einem 1.5" Gabelschaft. Ebenso mit einem tapered.



Dafür gibt es Steuersätze mit externen Lagerschalen, da geht dann ohne Probleme 1.5 oder Tapered. Sonst hätte ich ja nie ne Tapered Revelation fahren können 

@Andy: Ja, hab schon zu genüge schlechte Erfahrungen mit Toxo sammeln können. WIll das aber hier nicht ausbreiten.


----------



## Vincy (22. Juli 2011)

Das verändert aber stark die Einbauhöhe und somit auch die Geometrie. 
Aber wer eher downhillorientiert ist, dem macht es wohl nichts aus. Dann würde ich aber gleich das Fritzz nehmen.


TFTuned macht den Service aber auch.
http://www.tftunedshox.com/Catalogue/TF-Tuned-New-Forks-and-Shocks/TF-Tuned-New-Forks-and-Shocks
http://www.tftunedshox.com/service/fox.aspx


----------



## dusi__ (22. Juli 2011)

@ Kuschi : 

wir wollenn das geld ja in deutschland lassen : www.flatout-suspension.de ist von einem hier aus dortmund der sich vor nem jahr selbstständig gemacht hat. da gehen alle meine dämpfer gabeln etc. hin. meine freundin und freunde so wie natürlich ich sind sehr überzeugt. der gino ist nett kompetent und weiss definitiv was er tut. er kann euch das sicherlich auch tunen für einen günstigeren preis.


----------



## icube (22. Juli 2011)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Wenn Du dem Hinterbau mehr entlocken willst - fahr schneller
> Das ist auf jeden Fall meine Erkenntnis. Bei schnellen, ruppigen Trails funktioniert der Hinterbau perfekt, bei niedrigem Tempo auf schwierigen Trails ist er eher zäh. Könnte vielleicht an einer zu starken Druckstufendämpfung liegen oder am Hinterbauprinzip mit dem schwimmend aufghängten Dämpfer.
> Daran hab ich mich aber eigentlich ganz gut gewöhnt bzw. ich finde es sogar sehr gut so (kein Wippen, kein Wegsacken - dafür muss man halt ein schlechteres Ansprechen in Kauf nehmen).
> 
> ...



Ich weiß schon das der Hinterbau wenns ruppig wird echt gut ist, 
bin gestern hald mal wieder ein 301 gefahren und das ist hald von der Hinterbauperformance sehr viel angenehmer find ich, wobei es eine brutale umstellung ist von der geo! 

und bezüglich gabel würde ich die finger von fox lassen 1. sau teurer service 2. überzogener preis und 3. is die performance keinen deut besser als bei Rock Shox oder DT! vll mal die neue BOS testen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (22. Juli 2011)

icube schrieb:


> ...bin gestern hald mal wieder ein 301 gefahren und das ist hald von der Hinterbauperformance sehr viel angenehmer find ich, wobei es eine brutale umstellung ist von der geo!



Erzähl mal bitte mehr. Ich bin das 301 mit 160er Hinterbau gefahren, das kam mir vom Vortireb wie das Stereo mit Plattform vor - bei deutlich mehr Komfort. 
Was fandest Du an der Geo sooo brutal anders?


----------



## Vincy (22. Juli 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> @ Kuschi :
> 
> wir wollenn das geld ja in deutschland lassen : www.flatout-suspension.de ist von einem hier aus dortmund der sich vor nem jahr selbstständig gemacht hat. da gehen alle meine dämpfer gabeln etc. hin. meine freundin und freunde so wie natürlich ich sind sehr überzeugt. der gino ist nett kompetent und weiss definitiv was er tut. er kann euch das sicherlich auch tunen für einen günstigeren preis.


 
Nur macht der dort auch nur den Luftkammerservice. 

Zitat:
Bei Fox Dämpfern, dürfen wir Euch leider nur einen Luftkammer Service anbieten. 
Bitte beachtet dies!
Gerne übernehmen wir aber die Kommunikation mit FOX für euch. Solltet ihr einen Dämpfer 
gewartet oder repariert haben wollen, sendet ihn uns bitte mit unserem ausgefüllten 
Kundenformular, sowie einer Rechnung über den Dämpfer zu.
Wir setzen uns anschließend mit Euch in Verbindung.

http://www.flatout-suspension.de/service/preise_fox.html


----------



## dusi__ (22. Juli 2011)

naja was da steht und was er so macht is was anderes.


----------



## icube (22. Juli 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Erzähl mal bitte mehr. Ich bin das 301 mit 160er Hinterbau gefahren, das kam mir vom Vortireb wie das Stereo mit Plattform vor - bei deutlich mehr Komfort.
> Was fandest Du an der Geo sooo brutal anders?



waren nur 2 km testrollen, war das 140mm in m und ich bin 1,85 und die sitzposition war im vergleich zum stereo recht sportlich find ich, nicht so aufrecht wie beim stereo. werde bei gelegenheit das 140mm in L noch testen aber ich glaub das wäre zu groß! hab übrigens erfahren das die Zugverlegung für zb die reverb beim liteville angeblich nicht klappt!


----------



## Klappenkarl (22. Juli 2011)

Kann dusi auch nur zustimmen. Der Gino macht einen TOP Service, auch Fox coil. Allerdings ohne Erhalt der Garantie. Wenn ihr euren Coil gemacht haben wollt.. ab damit zum Gino. Mein DHX 5.0 wurde bei ihm getunted. Angepasst auf mein Bike, mein Gewicht und das was ich fahre. Einfach mal anschreiben oder anrufen, bei Gino wird euch geholfen.


----------



## 0ml0r (22. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Du hast auch  eine Fox Talas 140 RLC oder? Könntest mal berichten was du gezahlt hast und ob sie wieder spürbar besser geht, auch die Dauer bis sie wieder bei dir ankommt würde mich interessieren.



Meine Gabel ist wieder heil bei mir angekommen. Es hat jetzt genau 2 Wochen gedauert ( 10 Werktage wobei 10-15 Werktage angegeben waren ). Ich habe die Gabel nicht wegen irgendwelchen Problemen eingeschikt. Ich dachte mir nur, dass man sie nach 2 Jahren Gebrauch mal warten lassen kann. Die Gabel hat also vorher einwandfrei funktioniert und sie tut es immernoch^^. 

Hier mal noch ein Bildchen.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/img9133c.jpg/


----------



## cytrax (22. Juli 2011)

Wie ich schon öfter gesehn hab schlafen die meisten Bikes mit ihren Besitzern Is das normal?^^ BTW schickes Bike


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Juli 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Nochmal ich
> 
> Hab gerade mal in die Konuslager des Vorderrads geschaut (Sun Ringle XMB Rhyde), die LaufflÃ¤che eines Konus zeigt auf 270Â° deutliche Laufspuren, sieht bisschen aus wie eine Kraterlandschaft...Fotos mach ich spÃ¤ter, find die Kamera grad eben nicht.
> 
> ...



Einen neuen Konus zu finden ist anscheinend unmÃ¶glich, es sei denn jemand hat spontan ein XMB Ryde VR Ã¼ber zum Ausschlachten?

Werd mich nach einem neuen LRS umschauen, VR einzeln macht anscheinend wenig Sinn, da die Einzelpreise ziemlich hoch sind.

Gibt es spontan irgendwelche Empfehlungen fÃ¼r: 200â¬,X12, VR 9mm mit UmrÃ¼stoption auf Steckachse, StabilitÃ¤t?

GrÃ¼Ãe NaitsirhC


----------



## Andy889 (22. Juli 2011)

Der Veltec V-Two ist Preis Leistungsmäßig ziemlich gut! Wird auch oft empfohlen. Preislich allerdings schon eher im Bereich 250-300Euro. Kannst mal nach Gebrauchten vielleicht Ausschau halten.


----------



## Andy889 (22. Juli 2011)

@0ml0r Danke für die Info! Sehr schönes Bike!! Ist aber auch schon der 2te Rahmen oder?

@all die Bremsscheiben für die Formula sind nun tatsächlich bei R2Bike lieferbar, ich habe direkt 2 geordert  http://r2-bike.com/Formula-Bremsscheibe-floating-180-rot_2

Würde schnell zuschlagen, glaube nicht das sie lange auf Lager sein werden. Und wie gesagt laut Formula erst ab mitte 2012 erhätlich, ich vermute R2bike hat welche zu den neuen R1 Bremsen geschickt bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (22. Juli 2011)

0ml0r schrieb:


> Hier mal noch ein Bildchen.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/img9133c.jpg/



Wird das auch gefahren? ...oder nur geputzt?


----------



## Durus (23. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Oha sehr nice! ist ein 2012er richtig?



richtig. ich bau morgen auch noch die kurbel um und dann geht es ab in den wald. werde berichten.


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Der Veltec V-Two ist Preis Leistungsmäßig ziemlich gut! Wird auch oft empfohlen. Preislich allerdings schon eher im Bereich 250-300Euro. Kannst mal nach Gebrauchten vielleicht Ausschau halten.



Schaut ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus, kannst du mir sagen, wie breit die Felge innen ist? Konnte dazu nix finden...

NaitsirhC


----------



## 0ml0r (23. Juli 2011)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Wird das auch gefahren? ...oder nur geputzt?



Der Rahmen hat 0 Km, deshalb sieht es noch so sauber aus. Wird aber am Dienstag schön eingesaut.


----------



## Andy889 (23. Juli 2011)

Ne kann dir leider nicht sagen wie breit die Felge innen ist. Aber die würd oft fürs Stereo empfohlen, also denke du wirst jeden Reifen fahren können wo du willst.


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Juli 2011)

Ok. Hab mich jetzt mal weiter umgeschaut und eigentlich hört man nur gutes von dem LRS. Hatte zwar noch den Nope Enduro 911 im Auge, aber da soll es viele Probleme mit dem Alufreilauf geben....

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Andy889 (23. Juli 2011)

Möchte jemand sein 9 Fach XTR Schaltwerk gegen ein 10 Fach RD-M980 mit mittlerem Käfig tauschen?

Was für ein Umwerfer ist am Stereo montiert? Top Swing?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (23. Juli 2011)

Ja, ein Top Swing.


----------



## Andy889 (23. Juli 2011)

Also ich komme nicht weiter, habe mir ja einen XTR Umwerfer gekauft Modell 980 mit Mittellangem Käfig.

Kassette ist 32 und größtes Blatt vorne 44 Zähne, Kette habe ich mittels des Tools von MTB-news berechnet.

Er schaltet vom 11er aufs 12er Ritzel problemlos, aufs 13 Schaltet der dann wieder nicht sonder erst wenn ich den Hebel 2 mal betätige. Das 24 Ritzel ist das größe wo ich erreiche. Ich kann auch die Spannung vom Schaltzug erhöhen dann komme ich aufs 32er allerdings wieder nicht mehr runter aufs 11 und 12er.

Braucht man für die neuen XTR Modelle eventuell auch andere Shifter? Ich benutze XT von 2009, also haben die eventuell ein anderes übersetzungsverhältniss?

Sitze heute nun schon bestimmt 7 stunden an der blöden schaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (23. Juli 2011)

Wird das Übersetzungsverhältnis sein. Wurde nämlich geändert mit dem Umstieg auf 10fach, da kannst du lang dran rumbasteln.


----------



## Andy889 (23. Juli 2011)

Grrrrr somit bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig als 10 Fach Schalthebel eine 10er Kassette und ne Kette zu kaufen?


----------



## Vincy (23. Juli 2011)

Für 10fach brauchst 10fach Shifter, zumindest rechts. Der Käfig vom Schaltwerk ist bei der Übersetzung auch zu kurz, da brauchst den langen Käfig.
Wenn du 9fach willst, brauchst das 9fach Schaltwerk, mit langem Käfig.
Sram Shifter und Schaltwerk kannst nicht mit Shimano kombinieren, lediglich Kassette und Kette.


----------



## ThunderRoad (23. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Also ich komme nicht weiter, habe mir ja einen XTR Umwerfer gekauft Modell 980 mit Mittellangem Käfig.



Umwerfer haben keinen mittellangen Käfig - denke deshalb mal, daß es ums Schaltwerk geht 

Und wenn alle Einstellversuche nicht helfen, bleiben noch zwei Fehlerursachen:

1. Verbogenes Schaltauge oder
2. Schwergängiger Schaltzug - evtl. ist die Aussenhülle an einem Ende gequetscht? Hatte ich mal (ab Werk!), hat eine Zeit lang gedauert, bis ich draufgekommen bin. Ansonsten mal saubermachen, schmieren oder gleich tauschen.

Die Shifter sind jedenfalls kompatibel sofern beides 9fach ist.

Seit ich eine neue Kette und ein neues Ritzelpaket habe, macht mein Umwerfer Ärger - und zwar immer dann, wenn die Kette parallel läuft - z.B. vorne klein - hinten groß -> Kettenklemmer beim Schalten aufs mittlere Blatt. Oder andersrum: vorne mitte, hinten klein -> Kettenklemmer beim Schalten aufs kleine Blatt.
Mit der Schaltzugspannung kann ich eins von beiden verhindern, aber nie beides


----------



## JDEM (23. Juli 2011)

X.0 schon mal gar nicht. Mit den neuen XT 780er Schalthebeln dürfte das gehen, aber da wissen andere bestimmt mehr.


----------



## Andy889 (23. Juli 2011)

Das ist mit dann Definitiv zu Teuer! Ich werde mal schauen ob jemand das 10 Fach Schaltwerk gegen ein 9 Fach tauscht. Möchte jetzt wegen den 2 Gängen keine 400 Euro hinlegen.
@Thunderroad es ist ein 10 Fach Schaltwerk, man ließt ja aber überall es sei kompaktibel.

@Vincy warum ist der Käfig zu kurz? bis 32 Zähne schafft er doch, gibt auch recht viele hier im Forum die kurze Käfige fahren ohne Probleme, bei gleicher Übersetzung.

hier auch nochmal ein Auszug:

Empfehlung:
das SGS Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig funktioniert mit 11-32 und 11-34 Kassetten also sind sie immer auf der sicheren Seite
das GS Schaltwerk mit medium Käfig funktioniert nur mit 11-32er Kassetten, wenn man es mit 11-34 Kassetten fahren würde kann sich die Kette verklemmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (23. Juli 2011)

Du mußt das Kettenblatt bei der Kapazität mitberechnen!
SGS = 45T, GS = 35T

(Zähne größtes Kettenblatt - Zähne kleinstes Kettenblatt) + (Zähne größtes Ritzel - Zähne kleinstes Ritzel) 
zB: Kurbel mit 22-32-44 Z, Kassette mit 11-32 Z 
(44 - 22) + (32 - 11) = 22 + 21 = *43*

http://www.radlwiki.de/index.php/Schaltwerk
http://www.radlwiki.de/index.php/Kapazit%C3%A4t


----------



## Chicane (24. Juli 2011)

Solange man die Kette für groß/groß ablängt ist ein mittlerer Käfig doch kein Problem. Hängt dann eben bei klein/klein durch, aber da man das eh nicht schaltet passt das doch. Ich fahre schon seit Ewigkeiten 22/32/44 mit 11/34 Kassette und zwar so abgelängt, dass die Kette nicht bei klein/klein durchhängt.

Wer sich öfters komplett verschaltet sollte den langen Käfig nehmen, aber sonst...


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juli 2011)

normal langts doch auch doppelt und dreifach wenn du passend auf klein klein ablängst?! ich will ja auch spannung auf der kette haben...deine variante wär mir viel zu huddelig..


----------



## Chicane (24. Juli 2011)

Das musst du mal erklären. Wenn man die Kette so ablängt, dass bei klein/klein Spannung vorhanden ist, ist es doch ok, abgesehen davon, dass man diese Kombination eh nicht schaltet. Macht von der Kettenspannung keinen Unterschied zum SGS.


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Juli 2011)

ne jetzt sorry... ich dacht du längst auf groß/groß ab und lässt sie bei klein/klein hängen... das bedeutet, dass dein schaltwerk "senkrechter" bei groß/groß und du somit weniger zug auf die kette bringst, als wenns nach vorne zeigt.. bergab ganz nützlich.


----------



## Chicane (24. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte auch nur mitteilen, dass ein mittlerer Käfig kein Problem darstellt. Gibt natürlich das Eine oder Andere zu beachten. Ich länge die Kette auf mittel/klein ab, was anderes schalte ich nie. Kette schlackert dann auch dementsprechend weniger. Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Andy889 (24. Juli 2011)

Ich habe nun ein rd m971 geordert wieder mit langem käfig. Auch ein paar neue m972 schalthebel dürfen mit ran


----------



## Vincy (25. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun ein rd m971 geordert wieder mit langem käfig. Auch ein paar neue m972 schalthebel dürfen mit ran


 
Das 971 ist aber ein Invers, nimm lieber ein 972 Shadow.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16582_XTR-Schaltwerk-Shadow-RD-M972-9-fach-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14589_XTR-Schaltwerk-RD-M971-9-fach-.html


----------



## Andy889 (25. Juli 2011)

Ups ich war verwirrt, es ist ein  XTR Schaltwerk RD-M972 shadow 9-fach,neu 

Die Schalthebel sind SL-M970A.


----------



## wickedstyle (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Stereo Piloten,

hat jemand von Euch seine Fox Elemente tunen lassen, damit diese sensibler ansprechen? Falls ja, wie sind Eure Erfahrungen nach dem Tuning? Welche Tuner könnt ihr ggfs. empfehlen?

Bekannte Tuner sind für mich bisher:
Toxo in Deutschland
Push in England
Sabma in Belgien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (25. Juli 2011)

Lese das mal  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8541449&postcount=4018


----------



## wickedstyle (26. Juli 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Lese das mal  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8541449&postcount=4018



 Danke.


----------



## xerto (26. Juli 2011)

hallo fachleute! mal ne frage:

heute habe ich fesrgestellt das sich mein ritzel hinten bewegen lässt, so ca. 1-2 cm auf der dtswiss achse...

alle meine anderen cube sind zwar nicht fest, aber auch nicht so locker..

ist das normal? ich hab ein sramritzel hinten. gibt es dafür unterlegscheiben oder distanzhülsen?

oder mach ich mir umsonst sorgen, beim fahren und schalten ist nichts zu merken. 

danke für eure tipps


----------



## Vincy (26. Juli 2011)

Das Ritzelpaket (Kassette) muß mit mindestens 40Nm festgezogen werden!
Dafür benötigt man einen Kassettenabzieher-Abzieher. http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p4612_Kassetten-Abzieher-ohne-Stift-.html


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juli 2011)

bei 1-2cm kann das doch fast nur recht starkes freilaufspiel sein?=


----------



## xerto (26. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> bei 1-2cm kann das doch fast nur recht starkes freilaufspiel sein?=



meinste?

ich habe die kasette festgezogen, trotzdem lästt sie sich noch bewegen

kann man den freilauf einstellen? originalräder von sunringle sind noch drauf.

an meinen anderen cubes ist das spiel nicht so groß..


----------



## Andy889 (26. Juli 2011)

Kannst du sie nach links und rechts bewegen oder vor und zurück ziehen?

Vermute vor und zurück, ich denke dann hast du bei dir kasette einen distanzring vergessen, normal ist das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> meinste?
> 
> ich habe die kasette festgezogen, trotzdem lästt sie sich noch bewegen
> 
> ...



immer diese ferndiagnosen


----------



## xerto (26. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> immer diese ferndiagnosen



ja danke...

distanzring? ich habe noch ne neue xt kastte im keller. da ist kein distanzring dabei 

war der vorher drauf? 

ja von rechts nach links, als ob sie locker ist  

danke für deine hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (26. Juli 2011)

@andi

meinst du so einen distanzring klick


----------



## xerto (26. Juli 2011)

oder den klick 

oder egal


----------



## Andy889 (26. Juli 2011)

Bei manchen ist einer dabei und bei manchen ist er direkt am ritzel, aber wenn du eine normale 9 fach mtb kassette montiert hast sollte das ja passen. Probier doch mal die andere aus wo du noch im keller hast oder eine von deinen weiteren cube bikes, dann weisst du ja obs die kassette ist und könntest ggfls eine neue kaufen.


----------



## JDEM (26. Juli 2011)

Vermute wie Andi, dass sich der Freilauf auf der Nabe gelöst hat. Würde mich bei den Sun Naben nicht wundern.


----------



## GKD (27. Juli 2011)

Huhu liebe Stereo fahrer,

ich bin vor ein paar Monaten mal eins gefahren und seitdem total verschossen.
Meine Frage: Hat sich zwischen dem 2010 Stereo und dem 2011 viel getan, und wäre 1600  für ein 2010 neu angemessen?

Was sagt ihr, auf was muss ich achten?


grüße, gkd


----------



## Andy889 (27. Juli 2011)

Für welches 2010 denn? Es gibt ja verschiedene Austattungen. 1600Euro hören sich aber erstmal sehr gut an, selbst wenn es das günstigste wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GKD (27. Juli 2011)

Andy889 schrieb:


> Für welches 2010 denn? Es gibt ja verschiedene Austattungen. 1600Euro hören sich aber erstmal sehr gut an, selbst wenn es das günstigste wäre.



Oh tschuldigung, habe ich ganz vergessen zu schreiben... ein "RX" mit XT Ausstattung!

Grüße


----------



## Andy889 (27. Juli 2011)

Joa da sind 1600euro schon super! 1699 ist das günstigste was ich im netz finden konnte.


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Juli 2011)

Achte auf vernünftige Bremsen und Gabel. der hintere Dämpfer ist eh immer der gleiche und der Rest ist eh "Verbrauchsmaterial". Es muss nicht immer zwingend XT sein. Die SLX oder LX Komponenten sind qualitativ nicht unbedingt schlechter (etwas schwerer) aber um einiges günstiger. Da sind Bremsen und Gabel mE viel wichtiger, in die man das Geld besser inverstieren kann.

Was das RX betrifft:
Ich persönlich halte von Formula-Bremsen mal gar nichts (zu viel Leichtbau der auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit gemacht wurde), aber ist Ansichtssache. Hatte welche am HT und bei mir sind die Dinger ständig abgeraucht und haben nur Ärger gemacht. Mal abgesehen von der Geräuschentwicklung...

Wenn 1600 Euronen das Limit sind, machste da aber mit einem RX nicht allzu viel falsch denke ich. Und einzelne Komponenten austauschen kannste im Nachhinein ja immer noch.


----------



## GKD (27. Juli 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Achte auf vernünftige Bremsen und Gabel.



Es ist eine Rock Shox Revelation Race U-Turn 120-150mm und Formula RX Bremsen verbaut. 
Ich habe jetzt aber auch im Forum schon gelesen, dass es anscheinend bei der Gabel öfters mal Probleme mit der U-Turn einheit gegeben haben soll...


----------



## dusi__ (27. Juli 2011)

mach dir da ma keine sorgen. der preis is super. handel dir mal ein paar pedale noch raus und ab gehts!


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Juli 2011)

Probleme kann's mit jedem Bauteil geben.
Es ist ja auch so, dass hier im Forum nur die Leute posten, die eben Probleme haben. Die Mehrheit fährt da draußen herum und hat eben keine Probleme. ;-)

Persönlich gefallen mir die RS Gabeln generell nicht so, aber dass ist ebenfalls Glaubens-/Ansichtssache. Schlecht ist die Gabel deswegen aber auf keinen Fall.
Bei einem Preis von 1600 Euro kann man aber auch keine top Ausstattung erwarten...

Aber wie Dusi schon sagte, der Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist super. Da kannste bedenkenlos zuschlagen.


----------



## xerto (27. Juli 2011)

GKD schrieb:


> Es ist eine Rock Shox Revelation Race U-Turn 120-150mm und Formula RX Bremsen verbaut.
> Ich habe jetzt aber auch im Forum schon gelesen, dass es anscheinend bei der Gabel öfters mal Probleme mit der U-Turn einheit gegeben haben soll...



ich fahre beides seit jahren ohne probleme..

auf zum händler und dann auf die piste..mit oder ohne pedale..

das grinsen im gesicht wartet


----------



## GKD (27. Juli 2011)

Ich werde dann morgen berichten, ob alles gut funktioniert 


Sooo... also ich bin mit meinem neuen Schmuckstück wieder zurück. Leider gewittert es so arg, dass ich mich gar nicht raustraue!

Zwei Dinge sind mir noch aufgefallen: 
1. (Wie) kann ich denn an dem Rahmen einen Flaschenhalter montieren?
2. War ich n bischen schockiert, dass das Rad doch nicht wirklich viel leichter als mein '06er Giant ist. Dachte 12.8 Kilo würden sich merklich leichter anfühlen.

Wo bekommt man denn so ein Dämpferschutz(blech), oder hat da jemand schonmal eins selber gebastelt? 

So jetzt hoffe ich mal auf besseres Wetter, Grüße!


----------



## Campino-MTB (28. Juli 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Also wenn du Kampfgewicht sagst...
> Wenn du deutlich über 80 kg wiegst solltest du evtl. auf kurz oder lang andere Bremsen in Erwägung ziehen. An den hayes stroker wirst du sonst womöglich nicht lange Freude haben! Es sei denn, dass du das Stereo nicht artgerecht halten willst - dann passt's.
> 
> Ansonsten aber ein schönes bike!
> ...




Tach Zusammen,

nach mehreren Trails - und schnellen Runden - habe ich nun doch bemerkt, dass die Stroker etwas schwach auf der Brust sind.
Da ich schon immer ein "Spätbremser" war - müssen jetzt andere drauf -  bei den Strokers schleife ich zu sehr - gefällt mir gar nicht.
Mein Händler will mir morgen mitteilen welche Avid- Bremse er noch da hat. Diese werde ich dann drauf ziehen.

203er Scheiben kommen dazu auch noch drauf.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## dusi__ (28. Juli 2011)

juhuuuu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (28. Juli 2011)

GKD schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn so ein Dämpferschutz(blech), oder hat da jemand schonmal eins selber gebastelt?
> 
> So jetzt hoffe ich mal auf besseres Wetter, Grüße!



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425940


----------



## cytrax (29. Juli 2011)

@ GKD, falls dir die formulas zu laut sind oder anfangen zu singen (und das werden sie bestimmt )  http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-fuer-XT-BR-M775-6-Loch-.html 

Die hab ich jetzt auch dran und nun is ruhe  (wurden mir mehrfach empfohlen)


----------



## Gummischwain (29. Juli 2011)

Campino-MTB schrieb:


> Tach Zusammen,
> 
> nach mehreren Trails - und schnellen Runden - habe ich nun doch bemerkt, dass die Stroker etwas schwach auf der Brust sind.
> Da ich schon immer ein "Spätbremser" war - müssen jetzt andere drauf -  bei den Strokers schleife ich zu sehr - gefällt mir gar nicht.
> ...



Hab's ja gesagt! 
Runter mit den Spielzeug-Zangen!


----------



## Gummischwain (29. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> @ GKD, falls dir die formulas zu laut sind oder anfangen zu singen (und das werden sie bestimmt )  http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-fuer-XT-BR-M775-6-Loch-.html
> 
> Die hab ich jetzt auch dran und nun is ruhe  (wurden mir mehrfach empfohlen)



Seeeeehr richtig! 
Ich würde das Gejammer der Bremsen gar nicht erst abwarten und die Scheiben sofort tauschen. Dann bekommste für die Formula's vielleicht noch was beim Verkauf.


----------



## Gummischwain (29. Juli 2011)

GKD schrieb:


> 1. (Wie) kann ich denn an dem Rahmen einen Flaschenhalter montieren?



Was haste für ne Rahmengröße?
Ich habe einfach die Befestigungslöcher für die Kabelführungsklemmen genommen. Passt genau. Die Kabel kannste dann mit Kabelbinder fixieren. Siehe Fotos im Album. Ist ein 20" Rahmen.

Ansonsten schau mal hier im Fred nach. Da findest du einige Vorschläge.


----------



## zeKai (29. Juli 2011)

Die kannst doch die original Kabelklemmen dran lassen, schrauben auf Flaschenhalter drüber, schrauben rein = fertig. Bei einem 16" rahmen isses ne ziemlich enge Geschichte, da nimmst am besten einen Flaschenhalter mit seitlichen Zugang.


----------



## Gummischwain (29. Juli 2011)

zeKai schrieb:


> Die kannst doch die original Kabelklemmen dran lassen, schrauben auf Flaschenhalter drüber, schrauben rein = fertig. Bei einem 16" rahmen isses ne ziemlich enge Geschichte, da nimmst am besten einen Flaschenhalter mit seitlichen Zugang.



Bei mir waren dafür die original Schrauben zu kurz. 
Und neue zu besorgen, da war ich zu faul für...


----------



## GKD (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute, 
ja ich hab schon ein bischen gestöbert, ich werde versuchen die alten Flaschenhalterschrauben zu benutzen, vielleicht sind die ja länger als die von Cube. Nur dann steht der Flaschenhalter wahrscheinlich so nach oben ab 
Ist ein 18" - sollte gehen. 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Gabel und den Dämpfer flott machen und dann kanns am Sonntag mit dem neuen Radl auf zum Keiler Marathon gehen *freu*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Tretlager wirklich um einiges tiefer ist - mal sehen, ob ich damit zurecht komme. 

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass als ich nach dem Transport die LRS wieder angebracht habe die Bremse vorne bischen geschliffen hat und komischerweise hinten nicht mehr so sauber schaltet  Habe allerdings noch nie eine Steckachse geklemmt... kann man da was falsch machen (Zu viel / zu wenig anziehen)

Grüße


----------



## Gummischwain (29. Juli 2011)

GKD schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass als ich nach dem Transport die LRS wieder angebracht habe die Bremse vorne bischen geschliffen hat und komischerweise hinten nicht mehr so sauber schaltet  Habe allerdings noch nie eine Steckachse geklemmt... kann man da was falsch machen (Zu viel / zu wenig anziehen)
> 
> Grüße



Ab Werk sind die Schnellspanner meist angeknallt wie Sau...
Ist mE völlig überflüssig und auch schadhaft.

Am besten ist's wenn du den Spanner "normal anziehst" also ohne dass dir die Finger dabei abfaulen  und dann noch mal Bremse und Schaltung sauber einstellst.
Aber ein leichtes Schleifen ist völlig normal. Vor allem bei den Formulas. Da ist halt aufgrund der komp. Bauweise nicht viel Platz zwischen Belag und Scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (29. Juli 2011)

GKD schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass als ich nach dem Transport die LRS wieder angebracht habe die Bremse vorne bischen geschliffen hat und komischerweise hinten nicht mehr so sauber schaltet  Habe allerdings noch nie eine Steckachse geklemmt... kann man da was falsch machen (Zu viel / zu wenig anziehen)
> 
> Grüße



nee mit der steckachse kann man nichts "falsch" machen. ich ziehe ein bißchen mehr als handfest an 

ich bewege die räder beim einbau immer stark nach rechts und links mit dem ziel die bremsen weitmöglichst auf zu machen. das klappt bei formula immer.

bezüglich der schaltung würde ich die züge mit der hand dehnen und dann einstellen. 

auf der anderen seite ist schaltung einstellen ja auch kein problem. in der regel mache ich das während der fahrt

ich hoffe die tipps helfen dir weiter

am sonntag wünsche ich die ein gutes rennen


----------



## Gummischwain (29. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> nee mit der steckachse kann man nichts "falsch" machen. ich ziehe ein bißchen mehr als handfest an
> 
> ich bewege die räder beim einbau immer stark nach rechts und links mit dem ziel die bremsen weitmöglichst auf zu machen. das klappt bei formula immer.
> 
> ...



Naja...

Also falsch machen kannste schon etwas... nämlich zu fest anziehen.
Siehe dazu auch Handbuch. 

Wegen der Bremsen macht das eigentlich wenig Sinn, da die sich automatisch wieder nachstellen. Wenn die Scheibe nicht mittig sitzt änderst du da mit "herumwackeln" nichts.

Mit der Hand die Züge dehnen???
Kann man machen, aber wofür gibts die Nachspannmöglichkeit an den Shiftern??? 

Und die Schaltung "stellst" du so auch nur ein (vermute du machst das über die Verstellrädchen), wenn der Endanschlag nach oben und unten hin stimmt. 
Eigentlich müssen nur die Endanschläge stimmen und das musst du nur einmal sauber einstellen. Die Verstellrädchen dienen nur der Nachspannung!



@ GKD: Viel Glück beim Marathon!


----------



## GKD (29. Juli 2011)

Soooodala,

erstmal danke @Gummischwain für die Glückwünsche, und jetzt gibts ein kleines Feedback von mir:

also heute nach dem derbsten Platzregen (Unwetterwarnung) bei schönen Sonnenstrahlen mal mit dem Würfel auf die Piste gewagt. Ich bin zuerst zu einem Bekannten 15 km Radweg gefahren. Wollte da ein bischen mit dem Dämpfer spielen, konnte aber leider keinen Unterschied zwischen Propedal und offen feststellen (offen gesagt weiß ich nichtmal welche Stellung für was steht  ). Ich dachte auch dass der Dämpfer zu hart eingestellt wäre, habe mich dann aber an ne Empfehlung von Andy erinnert, dass Stereofahrer eher wenig Sag fahren um nicht direkt in den mittleren Federweg reinzurauschen.
Aber n 25er Schnitt ohne Klickies find ich schon ok. Danach gings durch Weinberge, Felder und Wald- und Schotterwege wieder nach Hause (17km, 16er Schnitt). Gleich am Anfang der Tour ist mir das Welgo Billigpedal angebrochen... naja was solls 
Der Übersicht halber mach ich jetzt eine kleine Pro / Con Liste, vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei einigen Punkten ja noch Tips geben :

Pro:
-Sitzposition vieeeel angenehmer als bei meinem alten Giant, obwohl beides M - das Cube hat einen längeren Radstand
-Lockout an der Revelation macht sich gut beim uphill
-Ich bin mit dem Rad abschließend einen "verblockten" Schotterweg förmlich runtergedroschen... Mensch haben die Federelemente gut gearbeitet
- Formula RX lässt sich gut dosieren und arbeitet noch bischen knackiger als meine alte Hayes Nine. Sie hat zwar seit dem Transport (Laufradein-/ausbau) etwas geschliffen, aber auch nach der Fahrt gabs kein fiepen, bzw. "sehr störendes" Geräusch.
mehr fällt mir grade nicht ein.

Con:
- Ich nenne die größte Frechheit mal zuerst. Hat aber NICHTS mit Cube zu tun - aber wie kann Formula bitte die Bremse mit Sternschrauben festziehen. Find ich schon bischen bescheiden, weil ich nämlich die Bremshebelstellung ändern wollte, jetzt muss ich morgen echt nochmal zum Baumarkt...
- Die Bremse macht so "Bienenschwarmgeräusche" als ich bremsend ein sausteiles Asphaltstück (da habe ich es gut hören können) schnell runtergefahren bin - ist das normal / ok?
- Ich weiß net wie ich die Komponenten richtig einstellen soll... eigentlich passt so alles - kenn mich aber net mit rebound und dem ganzen Zeug aus. Mal sehen ob ich nochwas verändern werde
- Was mich noch sehr gestört / enttäuscht hat war die XT - sie hat zwar schön akkurat hochgeschalten aber beim runterschalten immer so gezögern, geknattert, geschliffen :-( Ich habs mit der Feineinstellung am Hebel Versucht, dachte auch zeitweise es wäre ok, aber beim Zurückschalten wars dann doch immerwieder unbefriedigend. 
Zum Schluss wollte sogar der Umwerfer nur widerwillig die Kette vom großen aufs mittlere Kettenblatt schieben :-(
- Das Tretlager ist viel niedriger als bei meinem Giant - hab mir nasse Füße geholt 


Haha, das wirkt jetzt so als ob die Kontraliste größer wäre  ist aber echt ein super Rad was von der Ergonomie her bis jetzt viel besser zu mir passt! Dachte zwar es wär noch einen Ticken leichter (uphill) aber ist für den Preis denke ich eine gute Anlage! Hoffentlich zeigt es sich robust, langlebig und pflegeleicht!
Ich werde morgen mal die schwarze Hone ans Cube machen und dann evtl. ein paar Fotos hochladen 

Also Kommentare, Anregungen und Tips sind sehr erwünscht!

Schönen Abend, GKD


----------



## BIKESTARR (30. Juli 2011)

Zu con:
Einfach mal die Schaltung  komplett neu einstellen. Hab ich auch gemacht und funzt jetzt super!!!
"Bienenschwarmgeräusche" macht selbst die elixir cr (manchmal). (Zumindest hat
sie das im Serienzustand beim Sratch gemacht)

PP:
links aus, rechts an


----------



## GKD (30. Juli 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Zu con:
> Einfach mal die Schaltung  komplett neu einstellen. Hab ich auch gemacht und funzt jetzt super!!!
> "Bienenschwarmgeräusche" macht selbst die elixir cr (manchmal). (Zumindest hat
> sie das im Serienzustand beim Sratch gemacht)
> ...



Dankeschön 

Haha, mir kams bei dem PP genau andersrum vor


----------



## xerto (30. Juli 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Naja...
> 
> Also falsch machen kannste schon etwas... nämlich zu fest anziehen.
> Siehe dazu auch Handbuch.
> ...



liebes gummischwain

vielen dank das du meinen betrag ergänzt hast 

das man die schaltung während der fahrt nur feineinstellen kann kam hoffentlich rüber obwohl ich auf der tour de france schon größere reparaturen eährend der fahrt am schaltwerk gesehen habe,

die züge dehnen macht sinn... haben wir vor 40 jahren schon mit gitarreseiten gemacht   

und wie fest ein bißchen mehr als handfest ist, können wir ja jetzt diskuttieren 

ich meinte nicht die schraube mit einer 2 m verlängerung anklatschen 


ich wünsche allen ein schönes wochende mit viel biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GKD (30. Juli 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Naja...
> 
> Also falsch machen kannste schon etwas... nämlich zu fest anziehen.
> Siehe dazu auch Handbuch.




Oh man ey... jetzt bekomm ich die Steckachse nichtmehr auf und im Handbuch steht nur was zu Schnellspannern  (Auf der ersten Seite ist auch das AMS abgebildet...)

Weil ich wirklich nichts falsch machen will frag ich jetzt einfach blöd: Ich muss diesen roten Knopf drücken, dann den Hebel rausziehen und in welche Richtung dann drehen?! Der läuft frei...


----------



## ThunderRoad (30. Juli 2011)

GKD schrieb:


> Oh man ey... jetzt bekomm ich die Steckachse nichtmehr auf und im Handbuch steht nur was zu Schnellspannern  (Auf der ersten Seite ist auch das AMS abgebildet...)
> 
> Weil ich wirklich nichts falsch machen will frag ich jetzt einfach blöd: Ich muss diesen roten Knopf drücken, dann den Hebel rausziehen und in welche Richtung dann drehen?! Der läuft frei...



Roten Knopf drücken, Hebel in eine günstige Position bewegen, *Hebel wieder einrasten lassen*. Dann den Hebel drehen - so wie Du auch eine Schraube öffnen würdest.


----------



## Vincy (30. Juli 2011)

Ist egal, in welcher Richtung du den Hebel dann drehst. "Ausgerastet" veränderst du damit nur die Hebelposition.
http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/8cd50625-87a9-486f-bd0f-b375d78df5d0/Manual.aspx


*Benutzung des RWS (Ratchet Wheelmounting System) *
[FONT=Frutiger 45 Light,Frutiger 45 Light][FONT=Frutiger 45 Light,Frutiger 45 Light]Um das System vorzuspannen muss der Hebel im Uhrzeigersinn gedreht werden während die Mutter (am anderen Ausfallende) festgehalten wird. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Frutiger 45 Light,Frutiger 45 Light][FONT=Frutiger 45 Light,Frutiger 45 Light]Die minimal anzuwendende Handkraft beträgt 15 Nm. Je nach Konstruktion der Gabel resp. des Rahmens muss der Hebel dazu mehrmals umgelegt werden (siehe Grafik). [/FONT]
[FONT=Frutiger 45 Light,Frutiger 45 Light]Um das System zu öffnen, den Hebel im Gegenuhrzeigersinn drehen und dabei die Mutter (am anderen Ausfallende) halten. Benützen Sie die rote Schraube nicht zum Öffnen oder Schliessen. [/FONT]

[FONT=Frutiger 45 Light,Frutiger 45 Light]Bei X-12 ist keine Mutter dabei. Die sitzt im Rahmen/Schwinge. [/FONT]

[FONT=Frutiger 45 Light,Frutiger 45 Light]

[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## BIKESTARR (30. Juli 2011)

GKD schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> Haha, mir kams bei dem PP genau andersrum vor


 
Wenn du einen rp23 hast, kannst du (wollts nur mal sagen)
verschiedene Plattformen nutzen, indem du das blaue Rädchen über
dem pp hebel drehst. Da stehen nrn. von 1-3 für die Stufen.


----------



## Guerill0 (30. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem tiefen Tretlager stellt sich bei mir immer mehr als Problem heraus.
Speziell in schnellen Anliegern durchaus uncool.
Ich werd aber in Kürze ne Lyrik ans Stereo basteln und somit sollte auch das Tretlager etwas höher liegen


----------



## BIKESTARR (30. Juli 2011)

Ich liebe das Tretlager. Das erlaubt mir mit meiner Größe enorme Kurvengeschwindigkeiten.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (30. Juli 2011)

Kleine Ergänzung zum Pro Pedal einstellen. Die Dämpfung wird nur verändert, wenn der Hebel in Pro Pedal-Stellung ist. Wenn die Stellung im offenen Zustand verändert wird stimmt am Ende die Nummerierung (1,2,3) nicht mehr.

Ob das PP eingeschaltet ist, kann man leicht testen: der Hebel springt nach leichtem Druck nur von selbst in die andere Stellung wenn PP eingeschalten ist. Wenn PP aus ist, muss der Hebel komplett von Hand bewegt werden.


----------



## icube (31. Juli 2011)

Durus schrieb:


> kleiner Dämpferumbau an mein Stereo HPC Race:
> 
> 
> 
> Die Tage wird getestet



und wie macht er sich? 

mich würden die dt swiss dämpfer im stereo mal interessieren. 
die haben ja kugellager für einen spannungsfreien einbau aber würde das beim stereo überhaupt klappe,
weil man ja die distanzhülsen/buchsen oben fast miteinbauen muss oder? (vll hab ich auch nur einen "Denkfehler")

Gruß icube


----------



## GKD (31. Juli 2011)

Von mir hat sich heute beim Rennen der montierte Flaschenhalter samt Flasche und Schrauben  verabschiedet :-(

Leider habe ich dabei auch eine schwarze Leitungsklemmung verloren  
Hat jemand einen Tip, wo man die günstig bekommt, werde morgen mal bischen in meinem Ort bei den Händlern gucken.

Aber sonst, erste Sahne. Muss nur noch bischen mit dem Rebound spielen. Dämpfer hat mich heute ein paar mal zu sehr rausgekickt...


Achso Fotos - hmmm bin ich jetzt zu faul 


Grüße!


----------



## Durus (1. August 2011)

icube schrieb:


> und wie macht er sich?
> 
> mich würden die dt swiss dämpfer im stereo mal interessieren.
> die haben ja kugellager für einen spannungsfreien einbau aber würde das beim stereo überhaupt klappe,
> ...



Also ich kam zwar noch nicht dazu ihn im wirklich rauen Gelände zu testen. Aber das Ansprechverhalten hat sich spürbar verbessert. Fand den Hinterbau neben den Laufrädern die größte Schwäche und nun ist er viel feinfühliger geworden. Da ich die Laufräder ebenfalls schon gegen die Dt Swiss XM 1550 getauscht habe ist es für mich nun fast perfekt 
Aber erstmal gucken was der neue Dämpfe im richtigen Downhill bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JPKeller (1. August 2011)

Einfach mal so am Rande:
Habe heute meine RS Reverb von Rabe Bike München bekommen und eingebaut und... läuft, funktioniert, alles in Butter!!!
Dachte da sonst oft hier geschrieben wird, was nicht geht, schreibe ich mal das was geht!


----------



## Vincy (1. August 2011)

Warum sollte das bei dem Stereo nicht möglich sein? 
Fahren doch schon Einige damit rum.


----------



## Gummischwain (2. August 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Warum sollte das bei dem Stereo nicht möglich sein?
> Fahren doch schon Einige damit rum.



Ich glaube er wollte uns nur damit mitteilen, dass die Reverb im Gegensatz zur Meinung einiger Leute hier eine solide und funktionierende Gabel ist. 



mtblukas schrieb:


> Gabel?



T'schuldigung... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich meinte natürlich Teleskopstütze! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Falscher Fehler....


----------



## mtblukas (2. August 2011)

Gabel?


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. August 2011)




----------



## Gummischwain (3. August 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


>



Jaja... wer den Schaden hat braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen...


----------



## Kurbelfred (3. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe bislang mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir ein Radon Slide zuzulegen, habe aber heute von einem Händler in der Gegend ein Angebot für ein Stereo Pro in 20" für 1679,- bekommen. Jetzt schwanke ich...

Der Preis ist echt 1A für das Bike, das ist mir klar aber da ich jetzt nicht mal eben die Zeit aufbringen kann, die 166 Seiten des Freds quer zu lesen, wollte ich eure Meinung zu der Geschichte hören:

- Vergleich Slide <-> Stereo!!!
- taugt der Sunringlé Laufradsatz etwas (bin mit knapp 100kg Gesamtgewicht recht schwer)?
- sind die Bremsen i.O.?
- wie schneidet die Revelation im Vergleich mit der Fox F32 Talas RL QR 15 am Slide 7.0 ab?

Hab mir das Stereo bisher nur einmal im Laden kurz angeschaut mich aber nicht weiter damit beschäftigt, weil ich aufs Slide fixiert war. Von der Geo unterscheiden die sich ja kaum. Würde sonst halt warten bis das Slide reduziert ist. Einsatzbereich ist AM, nicht mehr oder weniger.

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Anselmus (3. August 2011)

Soll das Radon Bike auch vom Händler sein? Ich bin, da beschränkte Schraubereikenntnisse, immer für Händlernähe. Auch wenn was dran sein sollte kann sich dein Händler mim Hersteller kurzschließen. Finde das besser, als übers Web.

Habe selbst das 2011 Stereo Pro, habe aber keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Aber bin damit sehr zufrieden. Wie du den 166 Seiten des Freds entnehmen kannst, ist die Revelation nicht jedermanns Sache, vielleicht aber ne Gewhnungssache. Ich komme gut damit zurecht. Fahre damit Tour und Trails mit Hüpfern drin. Fahre damit ab und zu auch auf Straße. Bin bis jetzt begeistert.


----------



## slmslvn (3. August 2011)

Radon ist ein Versender - also auch keine Händlernähe möglich.
1. Pluspunkt fürs Stereo  
Ich selber fahre auch die Revelation und find sie eigentlich gut. Allerdings ist die Fox steifer da sie eine Steckachse hat und keinen 9 mm Schnellspanner wie die RS. Die Bremsen habe gg. die Elixir 5 getauscht weil sie mir nicht genug Bumms hatte. Allerdings fahre ich auch eher Enduro als AM. Ja und zu guter Letzt der Laufradsatz.. Also Naja.. Der ist ziemlich ********. Wenn man es n bischen Krachen lässt dann gibts 8er und Beulen und Steif ist auch anders. 
Das klingt jetzt nicht so toll, aber das sind halt auch sehr günstige Parts. Der Rest am Stereo stimmt aber! Es ist n tolles Allroundgerät..
Bin das Radon noch nicht gefahren daher kann ich dazu nix sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (3. August 2011)

Ich habe auch ein Stereo Pro und den Vergleich zu einem Radon am (Slide
am 140 ) und einem Trek
Sratch Air. Und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Viele behaupten, die Bremsen seien mist (dachte
ich am Anfang auch) und tauschen sie nach 100Km. Jedoch packen die nach 300Km
richtig gut und ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen. Die Gabel finde ich sehr gut.
Das Fahrverhalten vom Cube ist besser. Besonders der Hinterbau ist super. 
Der beim Radon sackt im Grenzbereich weg.
Der vom Cube spricht meiner Meinung nach dennoch direkt an.
Mit Dämpfertuning würde auch nicht schaden.


----------



## Beppe (3. August 2011)

falsche Rubrik, sorry


----------



## Anselmus (3. August 2011)

Die Revelation hat auch ne Steckachse... Und die Bremsen hielt ich Anfangs für großen Mist, haben wohl einfach längere Einfahrzeit. Jetzt komme ich gut damit klar.


----------



## slmslvn (4. August 2011)

Also meine hat keine..


----------



## Anselmus (4. August 2011)

OK. War falsch formuliert 

Die Revelation, die am 2011 Stereo Pro dran ist hat eine.


----------



## wickedstyle (4. August 2011)

Hallo Stereo Piloten,

wer von euch hat ein 16" Cube Stereo 2010 mit einer Joplin 4?
Ich frage mich, wie weit die Stütze im Rohr verschwindet, ich musste sogar die P6 kürzen, weil die in Bike-Parks nicht tief genug versenkt werden konnte. Jetzt brauch ich nur mal eine Angabe von jemandem, der mit dem teil fährt.
Welchen Durchmesser muss die Joplin 4 haben damit die ins Stereo passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (4. August 2011)

31,6â mit einer SHIM auf 34,9â, 

Tief sollte die glaube mindestens 12cm gehen laut cube (wenn ich mich nicht total tÃ¤usche) kannst ja ausmessen, die joplin ist ja 400mm.


----------



## JDEM (4. August 2011)

Falls die Joplin nicht schon vorhanden ist, würde ich das Geld lieber in ne anständige, haltbare Sattelstütze investieren.

Passende Shims gibt es u.a. von Gocycle, Sixpack Racing und Airwings.


----------



## chrisle (4. August 2011)

GKD schrieb:


> I
> 2. War ich n bischen schockiert, dass das Rad doch nicht wirklich viel leichter als mein '06er Giant ist. Dachte 12.8 Kilo würden sich merklich leichter anfühlen.



12,8KG sind immer gleich "leicht". Ich weiss ja nicht wie "schwer" dein Giant ist, aber um da einen Unterschied beim Uphill zu merken muss der Unterschied schon recht deutlich sein. 
Aber stell das Bike doch mal auf die Waage und staune. Du glaubst doch nicht etwa an die CUBE Gewichtsangaben?


----------



## GKD (5. August 2011)

Hm verhält sich bei den Gewichtsangaben bei Rädern wohl so wie mit den Spritangaben bei Autos 
Naja der Hinterbau ist wirklich sehr viel leichter als der vom Reign 06 (wenn ich hinten am Sattel hochhebe).
Passt schon. Es fährt sich gut die Ergonomie stimmt. Ich komm den Berg gut hoch und mit einem  im Gesicht wieder runter. Was will ich mehr 

Hab mir jetzt bei nem Händler die Klemmungen am Unterrohr bestellen lassen (hoffentlich kommen die morgen), er konnte mir aber nicht sagen was sie dann kosten werden... Längere Schrauben habe ich mir aus dem Baumarkt gekauft.
Meint ihr ich sollte Locktide benutzen?

Grüße


----------



## dusi__ (5. August 2011)

für die klemmungen halte ich es für übertrieben. die kann man gut einfach von hand festziehen.


----------



## Durus (5. August 2011)

icube schrieb:


> und wie macht er sich?
> 
> mich würden die dt swiss dämpfer im stereo mal interessieren.
> die haben ja kugellager für einen spannungsfreien einbau aber würde das beim stereo überhaupt klappe,
> ...



So habe es nun endlich geschafft mein Bike mit dem 2012er Dämpfer im groben Gelände zu testen. Das Upgrade hat sich in meinen Augen echt gelohnt. Der Hinterbau ist viel feinfühliger geworden ohne das ich dabei den max. Federweg in Anspruch nehmen musste. Das war bei dem 2011er noch anders. Hab das Bike jetzt auch komplett auf XTR umgerüstet und mir das Muddy Board geholt um den Dämpfer zu schützen und tut das auch wunderbar.
Bin nur noch am überlegen ob ich die Bremse gegen ein Modell mit etwas mehr Power austausche. Aktuell ist die Formula R1 (203/180mm) installiert. Für Tipps/Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar.
Weil ich schon ein paar mal über das aktuelle Gewicht gefragt worden bin. Mein HPC steht aktuell bei 12,2kg bei folgenden Umbauten:

Fox Float RP23 2011 > Fox Float RP23 2012
CUBE Ultralight            Screw-On-Race-Grip > Ergon GX1
Shimano XT FC-M770 > Shimano XTR FC-M980
Shimano XT CS-M770 > Shimano XTR CS-M980
Shimano CN-HG94 > Shimano XTR CN-M980
DT Swiss XPW1600 > DT Swiss Tricon XM-1550
NC-17 Sudpin III Ti S-Pro


----------



## dusi__ (5. August 2011)

DAS ist mal ein schönes stereo 

sehr geil


----------



## Sgt.Green (5. August 2011)

Technisch ist es extrem gut, optisch kann ich dem Ding allerdings nichts abgewinnen


----------



## JDEM (5. August 2011)

Bremsen würde ich gegen die XTR Trail tauschen, gibt momentan eigentlich nix besseres, im Gegensatz zu den Formulas auch nicht so zickig.


----------



## Gummischwain (5. August 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bremsen würde ich gegen die XTR Trail tauschen, gibt momentan eigentlich nix besseres, im Gegensatz zu den Formulas auch nicht so zickig.



"...nix besseres..." 

Aber was die Formulas betrifft stimme ich dir zu. Mein Händler nannte sie eine "Ein-Saison-Wegwerfbremse"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (5. August 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> "...nix besseres..."
> 
> Aber was die Formulas betrifft stimme ich dir zu. Mein Händler nannte sie eine "Ein-Saison-Wegwerfbremse"!



Einspruch! 
Ich war ja nie ein sonderlich großer Quitschula Fan, aber die RX is für meine Ansprüche eine nahezu perfekte Bremse. 
Kein Dosierweltmeister, aber knackiger & kurzer Druckpunkt, auch im Nassen hervorragende Bremsleistung, kein Fading und nach 2 Jahren noch kein Entlüften nötig. 
Daumen nach oben!


----------



## chrisle (5. August 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Warum sollte das bei dem Stereo nicht möglich sein?
> Fahren doch schon Einige damit rum.



Genau, ich z.B.





Pro: 
-Funktionalität
-Sicherheit auf dem Trail 
-Zugverlegung unter dem Unterrohr und zumindest dort dann "unsichtbar"

Contra:
-Seitenspiel
-Knacken beim Sitzen (Ursache noch nicht gefunden, wenn ich auf dem Sattel vor und zurück rutsche knackt es ziemlich laut)


----------



## Gummischwain (5. August 2011)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Einspruch!
> ....



Abgelehnt!  

An meine bikes kommen jedenfalls keine Leichtbaubremsen von Formula mehr.
Aber ist ja jeden selbst überlassen.


----------



## Gummischwain (5. August 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> -Seitenspiel
> -Knacken beim Sitzen (Ursache noch nicht gefunden, wenn ich auf dem Sattel vor und zurück rutsche knackt es ziemlich laut)




Zu 2:
Hatte ich auch. Bei mir war's der Sattel. Also genauer gesagt, die Anbindung von Sattel an dessen Streben o. Stütze.
Es kann aber auch ein nicht eingefettete Stütze sein.


----------



## JDEM (5. August 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> "...nix besseres..."
> 
> Aber was die Formulas betrifft stimme ich dir zu. Mein Händler nannte sie eine "Ein-Saison-Wegwerfbremse"!



Was fällt dir denn spontan besseres ein? 
Avid ist nicht haltbar, Formula ja sowieso nicht, die neue Magura hat sich noch nicht bewährt und ist nur in hömöopatischen Dosen verfügbar...

@Chrisle: Das mit dem Knacken hab ich leider auch, vermute es kommt von der Sattelklemmung oder dem Shim. Werd ich mir am Wochenende mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## Unze77 (5. August 2011)

Was soll'n denn immer diese Bremsendiskusionen. Jeder hat da andere Vorlieben und Bremsgewohnheiten. Ein Kumpel von mir z.B. fährt seit ner weile schon eine Hayes und die reicht ihm locker. Nicht jeder wohnt im Gebirge, wo man ständig Bremsen muß und wenn man 2x im Jahr in die Berge fährt muß es auch nicht gleich eine Hammer Bremse sein. Wenn Ihr meint ihr braucht die beste Bremse zum Wald- und Wiesenweg fahren dann bitte, aber versucht nicht immer jedem so einen (meiner Meinung nach) Blödsinn einzureden. Wenn die Bremse am Bike für jemanden zu schwach auf der Bust ist, dann wird er das schon merken, da muß ich nicht schon von vorn herein sagen "tausch bloß die Bremse" usw....


----------



## fatz (5. August 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Avid ist nicht haltbar


so ein schmarrn! meine juicy7 hab ich 5 jahre lang gepruegelt und jetzt faehrt sie mein
kumpel, dem ich das rad verkauft hab. hat nie auch nur gemuckt. hin und wieder putzen
und justieren. das war's. einzig die originalbelaege sind mist. die elixir cr an meinem 301 
tut auch was sie soll und sonst nix. genauso die diversen avids, die mein kollege an seinen 
beiden litevilles kaputtzumachen versucht.
ach ja bevor die frage kommt: ich hab die alpen vor der haustuer.


----------



## BIKESTARR (5. August 2011)

@Gummischwain
Das gleiche habe oder hatte ich auch. Da ich seit 4Wochen nicht mehr gefahren bin
und es vorerst auch nicht können werde, weiß ich nich obs schon weg ist, weil ich in
der Zeit viel geschraubt habe.


----------



## JDEM (5. August 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> so ein schmarrn! meine juicy7 hab ich 5 jahre lang gepruegelt und jetzt faehrt sie mein
> kumpel, dem ich das rad verkauft hab.



Hast du wohl Glück. Kenn genug Aid Fahrer die zufrieden sind, aber andere haben ständig Ärger (undicht, quietschen, Kolbenhänger usw.) daher würd ich auch erstmal davon abraten.

@Unze: Hier wurde nach Bremsen gefragt, hab eine empfohlen und andere haben darauf geantwortet. Ging doch überhaupt nicht darum jemand was aufzuschwatzen, also ist dein Beitrag doch eher am Thema vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (5. August 2011)

Yes. Endlich wieder ne Bremsendiskussion ;-)
Kann bei Avid nicht mitreden, da ich nur mal kurz die Code 5 gefahren bin und demzufolge gibts keine Langzeitwertung. 
Is eh ein einziger Glaubenskrieg. Ich teste an der Wild$au seit 4 Monaten ne Tektro Auriga Pro und finde die übrigens keinen Deut schlechter als die Elixir R.

Wenn jetzt noch jemand den Fatal Bert schlecht redet sind wir soweit wie alle anderen Threads


----------



## GKD (5. August 2011)

Also ich bin gestern gerutscht wie Sau


----------



## ThunderRoad (5. August 2011)

Avid und den Dicken Bert schlechtreden? Bin ich sofort dabei  Beides getauscht gegen "Made in Germany" und glücklich damit...
Ein Kollege fährt aber genau diese Unglückskombination und wenn ich sehe, was der alles mit seiner Juicy anstellt, dann kann die doch nicht nur so schrottig sein wie meine damals...


----------



## chrisle (5. August 2011)

@Gummischwain + Kuschi

bitte mal melden wenn Ihr eine Lösung gefunden habt! Ich werde mal die Sattelschiene mit Montagepaste einreiben.
Ich habe an der Stütze selbst Montagepaste sowie Fett probiert. Beides brachte keine Besserung. Kann wirklich gut vom Sattel kommen. Habe einen Specialized Phenom Gel.


----------



## fatz (6. August 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hast du wohl Glück. Kenn genug Aid Fahrer die zufrieden sind, aber andere haben ständig Ärger (undicht, quietschen, Kolbenhänger usw.) daher würd ich auch erstmal davon abraten.


ich kenn keinen der aerger damit hat, aber wie gesagt einige die damit zufriegen sind.
vor allem ist da kein materialschoner dabei.


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. August 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> @Gummischwain + Kuschi
> 
> bitte mal melden wenn Ihr eine Lösung gefunden habt! Ich werde mal die Sattelschiene mit Montagepaste einreiben.
> Ich habe an der Stütze selbst Montagepaste sowie Fett probiert. Beides brachte keine Besserung. Kann wirklich gut vom Sattel kommen. Habe einen Specialized Phenom Gel.


 
Auch bei mir melden!

Avid elixir cr am Sratch air katapultiert einen sofort bei jeder Zuckung 
über den Lenker. Sowas mag ich nicht.
Hayes ist nach 300Km perfekt. Am Anfang dachte ich, die wäre kacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Worf (6. August 2011)

Joo, joo, wieder Bremsen Diskussion!!! 

Also ich kann über meine F1 nicht meckern, nach rund 4600km!
Is auch ne bissel Einstellungs Sache. Zweimal entlüftet, kein großes dingen und ca. alle 1200- 1500 km neue Beläge druff, fertig.....
Und das sie manchmal wie ne alte Straßenbahn klingen, iss mir auch Latte.
Hauptsache bremst, und dass tun sie ordentlich! 
Mit Magura hatte ich früher mehr Ärger.

Kappla Worf


----------



## cytrax (6. August 2011)

Mit den neuen Scheiben bin ich jetzt mit der Frormula RX voll zufrieden. Bremst wie sau und gibt kein mux mehr von sich  nur schleifen tut se nochn bissl aber das bekomm ich auch noch weg


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. August 2011)

Anderes Thema 



NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Einen neuen Konus zu finden ist anscheinend unmöglich, es sei denn jemand hat spontan ein XMB Ryde VR über zum Ausschlachten?
> 
> Werd mich nach einem neuen LRS umschauen, VR einzeln macht anscheinend wenig Sinn, da die Einzelpreise ziemlich hoch sind.
> 
> ...



Danke soweit für die Tips, hab mir nur ein neues VR geholt, dafür ZTR Flow auf Hope Pro 2 Evo, sollte wohl auch fürs nächste Bike halten. Das Hinterrad war heute zum zentrieren und ist wohl auch bald fällig...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## wickedstyle (6. August 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Falls die Joplin nicht schon vorhanden ist, würde ich das Geld lieber in ne anständige, haltbare Sattelstütze investieren.
> .


Weil?


----------



## JDEM (6. August 2011)

Weil sie nicht haltbar ist, keine vernünftigen Dichtungen usw.! 
Die Forumssuche verweist z.B. hier drauf http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456405&highlight=joplin&page=2 

Beim lokalen Händler gibt es auch öfter Reklamationen der Stütze, dann wegen Spiel, Absacken und Undichtigkeiten.

Trek als großer OEM Abnehmer wechselt denk ich auch nicht umsonst den Zulieferer, verbauen jetzt auch nur noch die RS Reverb anstatt Joplin.


----------



## wickedstyle (6. August 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Weil sie nicht haltbar ist, keine vernünftigen Dichtungen usw.!
> Die Forumssuche verweist z.B. hier drauf http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456405&highlight=joplin&page=2
> 
> Beim lokalen Händler gibt es auch öfter Reklamationen der Stütze, dann wegen Spiel, Absacken und Undichtigkeiten.
> ...



Dann sag ich mal vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Gummischwain (7. August 2011)

Hey Stresszwiebel! Cool down!  
Wenn die Leute über Bremsen reden wollen, dann lass sie doch! Das ist ein Forum, vergessen?
Und wenn ich die Formulas und Hayes Stroker Schei$$e finde, dann ist das so! Darf man hier noch seine Meinung vertreten oder muss ich dich vorher um Erlaubnis fragen? 
Und natürlich kann einem die HS reichen, wenn ich im Jahr 100 km flache Forstautobahn fahre und mein bike sonst nur zum Brötchen holen nutze!  (ist jetzt überspitzt - nur Spaß )
Aber dafür sind die meisten bikes hier "eigentlich" nicht gedacht.

Was nun das Knarzen betrifft.
Wie schon gesagt, bei mir war es der Sattel. Also genauer gesagt, die Verbindung der Schiene mit der Sitzfläche. Probier mal während der Fahrt, das kanrzen zu erzeugen, wenn du im Wiegetritt fährst. Wenn es da auftritt, ist es weder der Sattel noch die Stütze. Dann würde ich die Lager der Schwinge kontrollieren. Besonders das "Hauptlager" (das Lager direkt am Trettlager) wird sehr gerne von CUBE furztrocken verbaut. Da kann das Geräuch also auch herkommen.
Viel Erfolg beim Suchen.


----------



## xerto (7. August 2011)

mal eine frage an die bastler:

ich möchte gerne an mein stereo eine 203 scheibe vorne anbringen

ich habe ne formula oro bremse am rad. hier gibt es nur einen 200 mm adapter

also der unterschied ist 3 mm

wenn ich unterlegscheiben mit 1,5 mm unter die bremszange lege habe ich das dann ausgeglichen?

hat das mal einer gemacht?

oder passt auch die avid 200 scheibe? klick

vieleicht hat ja einer einen tipp für mich


----------



## fatz (7. August 2011)

leg einfach unter. das kriegst schon hin. so ganz genau passt das eh nie. das avid 200er scheiben
hat ist aber auch neu. meine sind 203


----------



## xerto (7. August 2011)

ich vermute das auch..

danke fatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (7. August 2011)

hast aber auch am bremssattel immer ein wenig spiel nach oben. dürfte auch mit dem standard an unterlegscheiben reichen.


----------



## Unze77 (7. August 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Und natürlich kann einem die HS reichen, wenn ich im Jahr 100 km flache Forstautobahn fahre und mein bike sonst nur zum Brötchen holen nutze!



Red mal nicht über Dinge, von denen du nichts weist. Und wenn ich mir deine Bilder anseh würde da wohl auch ne V-Brake reichen


----------



## Gummischwain (8. August 2011)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Red mal nicht über Dinge, von denen du nichts weist. Und wenn ich mir deine Bilder anseh würde da wohl auch ne V-Brake reichen



Ich jedenfalls stütze meine Aussagen auf reale Tests/Erfahrungen, da ich die Bremsen (Formula und Hayes Stroker) bereits gefahren bin und sie bei meinem Gewicht von 85 kg versagt haben. Und wenn ich aufgrund dessen für mich zu dem Schluss komme, dass die Bremse in meinen Augen nichts taugt, weiß ich nicht was dein Problem ist?!
Habe ich jemanden vorgeschrieben, dass er seine Bremse wechseln soll??? Oder habe ich ich speziell eine Marke als unschlagbar bezeichnet wie andere hier???

Ach ja und zu deinen Bildern.
Ich finde ja speziell diesen Kommentar in deinem Album sehr interessant:
joseppe 

 
_24.01.2010 11:17 _


 
_wieso fährt man codes an einem touren-enduro-radl?_


Nach deinen Bildern zu urteilen, lässt du es im Vergleich zu mir ja richtig krachen! Soviel zum Thema Einsatzgebiet und überdimensionierte Bremsen fahren etc...
Fraglich wer hier mit einer V-Brake auskommen würde....


----------



## dusi__ (8. August 2011)

zicken...


----------



## xerto (8. August 2011)

der trend geht dahin



alle bremsen ab zu bauen


freiheit für alle bikes


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. August 2011)

Ich kenne genug verrückte bmxer, die keine Bremsen haben.
Für meine AM, eher Enduro Touren reicht die Hayes.
Ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## mtblukas (8. August 2011)

Langweilig


----------



## Chiccoli (8. August 2011)

fahrt ihr schon, oder bremst ihr noch?!?   

*Cube Stereo*​


----------



## Unze77 (8. August 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls stütze meine Aussagen auf reale Tests/Erfahrungen, da ich die Bremsen (Formula und Hayes Stroker) bereits gefahren bin und sie bei meinem Gewicht von 85 kg versagt haben. Und wenn ich aufgrund dessen für mich zu dem Schluss komme, dass die Bremse in meinen Augen nichts taugt, weiß ich nicht was dein Problem ist?!
> Habe ich jemanden vorgeschrieben, dass er seine Bremse wechseln soll??? Oder habe ich ich speziell eine Marke als unschlagbar bezeichnet wie andere hier???
> 
> Ach ja und zu deinen Bildern.
> ...



also bitte - wennst keine Kritik verträgst dann bist im Forum falsch. Und die Frage is ob es da an den Bremsen liegt oder am Bediener.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (8. August 2011)

Ihr habt ja Recht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(warum sich hier anzicken, es geht schließlich um's biken, gell?)

Mein bike steht übrigens bei mir im Büro, habe mein Pensum bereits zur  Hälfte für heute geschafft - soviel zu meiner Verteidigung. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nachtrag:


Unze77 schrieb:


> also bitte - wennst keine Kritik verträgst dann  bist im Forum falsch. Und die Frage is ob es da an den Bremsen liegt  oder am Bediener.



Was du so "Kritik" nennst...
_"Red mal nicht über Dinge, von denen du nichts weist. Und wenn ich  mir deine Bilder anseh würde da wohl auch ne V-Brake reichen..."_

Komm lass gut sein...


----------



## JDEM (9. August 2011)

Hab das Knacken der Reverb Stütze scheinbar in den Griff bekommen. 
Alle Klemmteile der Stütze mit RSP Blue Grease bestrichen (also Schrauben und Gegenhalter am Stützenkopf), die Aufnahmepunkte des Sattels mit Motoröl behandelt, Sattelklemme, Shim gereinigt und ebenfalls mit ein wenig Fett montiert.
Knacken war jetzt erstmal nicht mehr zu hören. Hoffe das hält längerfristig.


----------



## Gummischwain (9. August 2011)




----------



## rODAHn (12. August 2011)

Fährt eigentlich einer von euch Schwalbes "Rocket Ron" in 2,4" am Stereo?
Der Fat Albert hat für mich etwas von einer "Handbremse"


----------



## zeKai (12. August 2011)

das stereo ist auch ein allmountain fully und kein marathon racer  Das muss so


----------



## Durus (12. August 2011)

ich teste z.Z. die Continental Mountain King II Protection 2,4
machen bisher einen ganz guten Eindruck... Rollen besser und müssen sich jetzt noch im richtigen Gelände beweisen.
Hab jetzt übrigens auch die MT8 dran. Also Härtetest für die Reifen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (12. August 2011)

Yeah. Reifendiskussion 
Kommt natürlich drauf an wo man fährt, aber der Rocket Ron is halt zusammen mit dem MK1 der "Durschlagkönig" schlechthin und bietet kaum Gripp im felsigen Terrain. 
Somit definitiv kein AM-Reifen, aber wenn du nur auf Kieswegen rumrollst, dann kannst ihn natürlich bedenkenlos montieren.


----------



## Gummischwain (12. August 2011)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Yeah. Reifendiskussion
> ...



Ohooooh! 
Frag' lieber vorher den Unze, ob's ihm auch recht ist! 




Guerill0 schrieb:


> ...
> Kommt natürlich drauf an wo man fährt, aber der Rocket Ron is halt  zusammen mit dem MK1 der "Durschlagkönig" schlechthin und bietet kaum  Gripp im felsigen Terrain.
> Somit definitiv kein AM-Reifen, aber wenn du nur auf Kieswegen  rumrollst, dann kannst ihn natürlich bedenkenlos montieren.



 Sehe ich auch so.
Bin den RR an meinem Reaction gefahren. Taugt meines Erachtens überhaupt nichts für felsiges Terrain. Aber für den Einsatz im AM-Bereich ist er ja auch nicht gedacht!
Das arme Stereo kastrierst du ja damit!


----------



## Durus (12. August 2011)

Dito, finde den MK2 aber bisher als gute Alternative. Ist leichter und rollt besser bei guter Traktion. Werde den aber wie bereits erwähnt weiter testen. Evtl mische ich den auch mal mit HR FA und VR MK2.


----------



## chrisle (13. August 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hab das Knacken der Reverb Stütze scheinbar in den Griff bekommen.
> Alle Klemmteile der Stütze mit RSP Blue Grease bestrichen (also Schrauben und Gegenhalter am Stützenkopf), die Aufnahmepunkte des Sattels mit Motoröl behandelt, Sattelklemme, Shim gereinigt und ebenfalls mit ein wenig Fett montiert.
> Knacken war jetzt erstmal nicht mehr zu hören. Hoffe das hält längerfristig.



Sehr gut. Ich habe die Aufnahmepunkte vom Sattel mit Montagepaste bepinselt, dass brachte zumindest Besserung. Aber ich glaube ich probiere es noch einmal mit Fett statt Montagepaste.
Allerdings ist das am Carbonrahmen zumindest am Sattelrohr kritisch, da man die Sattelklemme entsprechend fester zuziehen muss.


----------



## Lewwerworschd (13. August 2011)

Also da ich hauptsächlich im Pfälzer Wald fahr und das an der Haardt entlang, hab ich mir vorne den 2,4er Big Betty draufgenagelt. Für mich optimal bei den vielen Sandsteintrails die ich vor meiner Haustür hab. Also wenns felsig wird ist der für mich die erste Wahl. Aufem Antriebsrad fahr ich den Maxxis Ardent 2,6er und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. Hat bergauf gute Klettereigenschaften und bergab den nötigen Grip. Wobei das bei mir eh zweitrangig ist, da ich ein "Hinterradlenker" bin.
Gebremst wird bei mir mittlerweile mit der Avid Code. War mit der The One nicht ganz so zufrieden.
Also wenn ich das mal so sagen darf hab ich mein Stereo leicht in die Endurosparte gedrückt. Dort wo es meiner Meinung mit dem Rahmenbau und der Geometrie auch hingehört.
Tut mir sorry, aber jeder der auf des bike 2.25er Racingreifen und Leichtbaubremsen incl. Laufräder draufzimmert vergewaltigt das arme Bike nur.


----------



## xerto (13. August 2011)

Lewwerworschd schrieb:


> .
> Tut mir sorry, aber jeder der auf des bike 2.25er Racingreifen und Leichtbaubremsen incl. Laufräder draufzimmert vergewaltigt das arme Bike nur.



zeig doch mal bilder von deinem bike 

eine 2,6 hinten interessant


----------



## Lewwerworschd (13. August 2011)

Keine Angst, Bilder kommen noch.

Ja, sind laut Maxxis 2.6. Da die aber recht schmal ausfallen sind die nicht breiter wie die Betty's 2.4er von Schwalbe


----------



## fatz (13. August 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> eine 2,6 hinten interessant



der maxxis baut ein bissl schmaeler als die schwaelbchen. ich kann ihm nur zustimmen.
wer weniger als einen fa auf das rad bauen will hat das falsche gekauft.


----------



## Lewwerworschd (13. August 2011)

@xerto, Bild is jetzt hier on


----------



## ThunderRoad (13. August 2011)

Das ist so eine Sache mit den Reifen.

- Den "serienmäßigen" FA hab ich 1500km gefahren. Kein anderer Hinterreifen hat bei mir auch nur annähernd so lange gehalten. Allerdings wärs besser gewesen, ich hätte ihn wie alle anderen auch nach 500-800km ausgetauscht. Zum Schluß hats mich auf feuchtem Kopfsteinpflaster hingehauen, wo mein Kollege mit völlig abgefahrenen Smart Sams nicht mal leicht ins Rutschen kam.
Dem Profil nach hätte ich den noch 3000km weiterfahren können, allerdings war von dem Triple-Gummizeug nur noch die steinharte Schicht da.

Fazit Fat Albert: Super Reifen, man sollte sich nur öfters mal einen neuen gönnen, auch wenns nicht so aussieht.

- Nach 3000km ohne Panne mit FA dachte ich mir, ich könnte ja auch mal was riskieren. Also 2x Mountain King Supersonic 2.4 bestellt (gabs grad günstig, sonst hätte ich den Protection genommen). Ein Rennreifen mit 530g, 0 Plattenschutz und eindeutig mehr Grip in allen Lebenslagen als der Fat Albert. Leider auch recht verschleißfreudig und 12 Platten auf 500km...

- Seit 200km hab ich 2x den MK II 2.4 Protection. Etwas weniger Grip als der MK I, rollt aber fast wie ein Slick, hat wenig Verschleiß und trotzdem sehr gutmütig und sicher zu fahren. Pannenschutz scheint auch OK zu sein. Am Hinterrad könnte er etwas mehr Seitenführung verkraften. Naßgrip besser als bei den Schwalbes.

- Evtl. leiste ich mir für Herbst/Winter noch zwei Rubber Queens, könnte mir gut vorstellen, daß das aber nicht unbedingt sein muss.

Ein Kollege von mir fährt mittlerweile einen Rocket Ron 2.4 auf seinem AMS, soll bei Trockenheit genauso viel Grip haben wie der FA. Bei Nässe allerdings nicht - und die Ministollen sind auch sehr schnell weggeschmirgelt. Für mich wärs nix, nichtmal wenn ich Rennen mit dem Stereo fahren würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (13. August 2011)

Lewwerworschd schrieb:


> @xerto, Bild is jetzt hier on



super

fährst du den sattel wirklich so?


----------



## Unze77 (13. August 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ohooooh!
> Frag' lieber vorher den Unze, ob's ihm auch recht ist!
> 
> 
> ...



Aso, du warst schon im felsigem Terrain unterwegs. Dann hört auf Gummischwain, der kennt sich aus...


----------



## Lewwerworschd (13. August 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> super
> 
> fährst du den sattel wirklich so?




Ja, ich weiß schon steil nach vorne geneigt. Glaub mir, ist aber für mich die angenehmste Sitzposition. Hab lang gebraucht bis ich die gefunden hab.

Weißt du ob es möglichenkeiten gibt für unsre Stereos Kettenführungen nachzurüsten? Die rechte Seite meines Hinterbaus und die Kurbel sehen aus wie Dresden 45.


----------



## Mr.Mister (13. August 2011)

Lewwerworschd schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß schon steil nach vorne geneigt. Glaub mir, ist aber für mich die angenehmste Sitzposition. Hab lang gebraucht bis ich die gefunden hab.
> 
> Weißt du ob es möglichenkeiten gibt für unsre Stereos Kettenführungen nachzurüsten? Die rechte Seite meines Hinterbaus und die Kurbel sehen aus wie Dresden 45.



Bionicon Kettenführung http://www.bergzeit.de/fahrradzubehoer-bionicon-kettenfuehrung.html


----------



## Lewwerworschd (13. August 2011)

Mr.Mister schrieb:


> Bionicon Kettenführung http://www.bergzeit.de/fahrradzubehoer-bionicon-kettenfuehrung.html




Uuuuiiiiiii..... erstma danke, aber gibt es auch zufällig Bilder im montiertem Zustand?


----------



## Chicane (13. August 2011)

Gibt's!





Ich will nicht mehr ohne fahren  Zwar etwas lauter als Kefüs mit Rolle, aber super leicht und funktioniert.


----------



## Lewwerworschd (13. August 2011)

Und wie haste das da unten montiert das es bei dem Schaltvorgang immer mitläuft?


----------



## Chicane (13. August 2011)

Wird an der Schaltaußenhülle unter der Kettenstrebe befestigt. Dadurch kann sie nach links/rechts schwenken, also je nach Kettenblatt.


----------



## xerto (13. August 2011)

Lewwerworschd schrieb:


> Weißt du ob es möglichenkeiten gibt für unsre Stereos Kettenführungen nachzurüsten? Die rechte Seite meines Hinterbaus und die Kurbel sehen aus wie Dresden 45.



gib mal in der suchfunktion "kefü" ein findest du tausend möglichkeiten.

oder frag fatz oder andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (13. August 2011)

*Das Alu-Stereo hat da aber keinen Schaltzug.
Deswegen, mit Kabelbinder oder Klettband befestiegen, oder gleich für kleines Geld selber basteln...









Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## ThunderRoad (13. August 2011)

Chicane schrieb:


> Wird an der Schaltaußenhülle unter der Kettenstrebe befestigt. Dadurch kann sie nach links/rechts schwenken, also je nach Kettenblatt.



Und die Zugverlegung funktioniert so? Normalerweise läuft die ja an der Sitzstrebe entlang. Unten an der Kettenstrebe entlang wär natürlich super, weil man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlägt: Erstens kann man die Kettenführung montieren und zweitens den Zug durchgängig verlegen (hatte mit meinen Zügen schon mehrfach Probleme). Aber der Bogen zum Schaltwerk wird dann sehr eng oder?


----------



## Chicane (13. August 2011)

Dann geht es so nur bei der HPC Variante. Alternativ einfach eine 5 cm lange Außenhülle an der Kettenstrebe befestigen.


----------



## xerto (13. August 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> gib mal in der suchfunktion "kefü" ein findest du tausend möglichkeiten.
> 
> oder frag fatz oder andi



sorry habe oiram vergessen zu erwähnen


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. August 2011)

oh und ich hab dich vergessen! sorry, dass ich deine pn nicht beantwortet hab! hats sich erledigt oder brauchst ne antwort? dann msus ichs nochmal lesen, so beim überfliegen ist mir den kokrete "sinn" nicht ganz klar gworden sorry nochmal... und zur fefü: oiram ist mit sicherheit der, der die cleanste lösung hat... kann gut sein, dass ich mir die klau


----------



## snooze (14. August 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Das Alu-Stereo hat da aber keinen Schaltzug.
> Deswegen, mit Kabelbinder oder Klettband befestiegen, oder gleich für kleines Geld selber basteln...
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Oiram,du hast nicht zufällig Lust und Zeit ne Kleinserie aufzulegen 
Hätte schwer Interesse!
Grüße, snooze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (14. August 2011)

*Danke für die Lorbeeren. 
Aber ich werd morgen Früh, wegen ...





im Krankenhaus, für ne OP erwartet.
Sieht erst mal nicht so Lustig aus.
Jahresurlaub ist auch schon Storniert...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Lewwerworschd (14. August 2011)

Mein lieber Mann, en 40Tonner drübergefahren?! Auf jeden Fall mal gute Besserung


----------



## xerto (14. August 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> oh und ich hab dich vergessen! sorry, dass ich deine pn nicht beantwortet hab! hats sich erledigt oder brauchst ne antwort?



danke hab ne lösung gefunden


----------



## ThunderRoad (14. August 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> und zur fefü: oiram ist mit sicherheit der, der die cleanste lösung hat... kann gut sein, dass ich mir die klau



Das dachten sich die Jungs von Specialized auch: Specialized Dangler Kettenführung

Wenn das Teil auch zum Nachrüsten für unspezialisierte Bikes kommt, werde ich es mir wahrscheinlich gönnen. Der Plastikkram kann ja eigentlich nicht so teuer sein 

An Oiram: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Gummischwain (15. August 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...und zur fefü: oiram ist mit sicherheit der, der die cleanste lösung hat... kann gut sein, dass ich mir die klau



Also rein optisch finde ich sie auch .
Aber wie schaut's mit der seitlichen Beweglichkeit aus?
Die originale KF von Bionicon kann sich ja um den Schaltzug "drehen". Aber wie das hier gehen soll... 
Aber scheint ja dennoch zu funzen. 


Das Ding hier Specialized Dangler Kettenführung sieht aber auch interessant aus. Wenn's nicht zu teuer ist...


@ Oiram: Aua! Gute Besserung! Mittelhandknochen gebrochen, oder was ist passiert?


----------



## Durus (15. August 2011)

MK II P 2,4 und MT8 am Stereo


----------



## Flooho (16. August 2011)

Servus,

habe am Wochenende miene Federgabel geserviced. Nun ist dieses teil:











übrig geblieben. Bin etwas ratlos . Gehe davon aus dass es vom Steuersatz stammt, es passt aber nur mit Kraft auf den Gabelschaft.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo das Teil hingehört? Oder ist es viel. vom AMS von meiner Freundin bei dem ich die Gabel auch gewartet habe?

danke schonmal für Ideen

gruß Flo


----------



## Gummischwain (16. August 2011)

Das Teil gehört in der Tat zum FSA Steuersatz.
Ist quasi die "Abdeckkappe" des oberen Steuersatzlagers. 

Auf die Schnelle kein besseres Bild gefunden:

http://www.google.de/products/catal...a=X&ei=oFJKTp7LBIKe-waOxMicCQ&ved=0CFMQ8gIwAA


----------



## Flooho (16. August 2011)

Danke, so passt es. Hab die Scheibe irgendwie für überflüssig gehalten, da der konische Monsterspacer zumindest so aussieht, dass er die gleiche Funktion erfüllen könnte.


----------



## tomsteg (16. August 2011)

An meinem Stereo habe ich eine Shimano Kurbel verbaut: 




Die Tretlagerbreite dürfte 73mm betragen. Jedenfall sollte man normalerweise nur einen Spacer-Ring verwenden und den dann auf der Kettenblatt-Seite. Wenn ich das aber so mache, schleift meine Kette an der Gelenkschraube für den Hinterbau, die man auf dem Bild hinter dem 22er Kettenblatt erkennen kann. Leider hat die Schraube auch schon erste Schleifspuren, ein Geräusch war davon nicht zu hören. Positiv war, dass die Kette so unmöglich zwischen kleinem Kettenblatt und Rahmen fallen konnte. Damit die Schraube nicht noch mehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird, habe ich einen zweiten Spacer-Ring auf der Kettenblatt-Seite eingebaut. Nun habe ich die Kettenlinie dadurch so weit verstellt, dass die Kette die Schraube nicht mehr berührt, aber nun kann sie im ungünstigsten Fall zwischen Kettenblatt und Rahmen fallen. Die Lösung wäre ein Spacer-Ring, der nicht ganz so dick ist, wie ein normaler. Gibt es so etwas und wenn ja wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (16. August 2011)

Gibt es zum Beispiel bei den Aerozine Kurbeln, da sind mehrere dünne bei um die Kettenlinie einzustellen. Vielleicht findest du ja im Forum jemand der welche übrig hat. Am Ende der Woche könnte ich dir auch noch welche schicken, wenn du solang warten kannst?


----------



## OIRAM (16. August 2011)

*Hi Thomas
Ja, die gibt es:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12896_Distanzring-fuer-Hollowtech-II-Lager-.html
Ich denke mal, das Du die meinst.
Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## tomsteg (16. August 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Gibt es zum Beispiel bei den Aerozine Kurbeln, da sind mehrere dünne bei um die Kettenlinie einzustellen. Vielleicht findest du ja im Forum jemand der welche übrig hat. Am Ende der Woche könnte ich dir auch noch welche schicken, wenn du solang warten kannst?


Das ist ja ein tolles Angebot. Ich habe ausgemessen, dass ein 1mm Spacer ausreichen würde. Ich würde ja auch auf eine andere Kurbel ausweichen, aber nicht so gerne von Shimano weggehen, da dort die Ersatzteile relativ günstig und zuverlässig zu bekommen sind. Leider haben alle Shimano Kurbeln im MTB Bereich eine Kettenlinie von 50mm. Warten kann ich, da ich so jetzt schon ein paar Fahrten zurecht gekommen bin.


----------



## JDEM (16. August 2011)

Gut, kannst mir ja einfach deine Adresse via PN schicken und ich schick dir die Spacer mit nem Brief zu.


----------



## tomsteg (16. August 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hi Thomas
> Ja, die gibt es:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12896_Distanzring-fuer-Hollowtech-II-Lager-.html
> Ich denke mal, das Du die meinst.
> Schönen Gruss, Mario*


Hallo Mario
vielen Dank für die Info. Ich hatte schon bei bike-components.de geschaut, aber die nicht gefunden. Danke fürs Suchen.


----------



## JPKeller (16. August 2011)

Hallo Männer,

mein Tretlager dreht auf der rechten Seite "butterweich". Die linke hingegen nur schwer und "holprig". Ist doch nicht okay so oder?
Was kann man machen? Schließlich steht "nicht öffnen" drauf. 
Ich habe mal ein Foto davon gemacht.



Was sich nicht leichtgängig dreht ist der schwarze Ring.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Doch öffnen, säubern und schmieren???

Ciao Jochen


----------



## JDEM (17. August 2011)

Probier es mit säubern und Abschmieren aus. Denke im Tech Talk Unterforum sollte es bestimmt auch Anleitungen dafür geben.


----------



## fatz (17. August 2011)

JPKeller schrieb:


> mein Tretlager dreht auf der rechten Seite "butterweich". Die linke hingegen nur schwer und "holprig". Ist doch nicht okay so oder?
> Was kann man machen? S


rausschrauben, wegwerfen, neues reinbauen. wenn's mal kratzt isses hin.
was du probieren kannst ist mit einer spritze mit langer fetter kanuele von
der anderen seite her mit oel verduenntes fett ins lager zu spritzen. aber mehr
als ein bissl lebensverlaengerung holst ned raus. wenn den kram nicht eh
rumliegen hast ist's nicht den aufwand wert, dann bau gleich ein neues lager rein.


----------



## Inigo Montoya (19. August 2011)

hab eine 400mm syntace p6 carbon in meinem stereo verbaut die ich in der laenge auch brauche (kuerzen ist also keine option). da ich die sattelstuetze leider nicht ganz versenken kann hab ich mal ins sattelrohr geschaut. sieht so aus als waere dass sattelrohr nicht durchgehend auf 34,9mm aufgerieben. um das problem zu beheben hab ich 2 optionen:

1. aufreiben lassen:
verlier ich dabei den garantieanspruch?
find ich eine werkstatt die das machen kann?

2. neue sattelstuetze in 31,6mm mit reduzierhuelse:
will aber das geld nicht umbedingt ausgeben vor allem weil sich die syntace in 34,9mm nicht gut weiterverkaufen laesst.

hat wer von euch das gleiche problem? wenn ja - wie habt ihr es geloest?

ein weiteres problem hab ich mit der zugfuehrung beim umwerfer. mit der "schleife" unterm tretlager bin ich schon ein paar mal haengengeblieben. dadurch dass das zugende nach oben zeigt dringt auch leicht fluessigkeit ein was auch nicht ideal ist.
hat jemand eine alternative zugfuehrung im einsatz? wenn ja wie umgesetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (19. August 2011)

Von Shimano gibt es für die Schaltzüge Gummimanschetten, die steckst du oben auf den Stummel drauf (ohne Endhülse).
Bei der unteren Zugführung kannst nichts machen, außer den Durchhang so knapp wie nötig zu machen.


----------



## JDEM (19. August 2011)

Die Syntace Stütze würde ich verkaufen und dann auf 31,6er mit Hülse setzen. Gibt bestimmt nen Liteviller oder Scottfaher der so eine Stütze braucht oder du findest sogar nen Tauschpartner.
Die Wandstärken in dem Bereich kann man ja schlecht abschätzen, geschweige denn messen und es wird bestimmt schwierig die passende Reibahle zu finden um aufzureiben.


----------



## _Stefanie_ (19. August 2011)

Inigo Montoya schrieb:


> ein weiteres problem hab ich mit der zugfuehrung beim umwerfer. mit der "schleife" unterm tretlager bin ich schon ein paar mal haengengeblieben. dadurch dass das zugende nach oben zeigt dringt auch leicht fluessigkeit ein was auch nicht ideal ist.
> hat jemand eine alternative zugfuehrung im einsatz? wenn ja wie umgesetzt?




Problem = Hängenbleiben = Lösung ->
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6964951&postcount=11







S


----------



## lmart1n (21. August 2011)

Kann mir jemand bitte *Leitungslänge von Bremsen VR und HR* sagen, sowie *Zuglänge zu Schaltwerk und Umwerfer*? (zu Cube Stereo 2009/2010/2011 (sind ja vom Rahmen identisch) Alu) Lieber 1cm zu lang, als zu knapp... Vielen Dank!


----------



## Durus (21. August 2011)

Also die R1 Kabel an mein Stereo waren ca. 85cm und 155cm lang


----------



## 0ml0r (21. August 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich will bei meinem Stereo Team Rahmen (2011) ne neue Schaltgruppe verbauen. Ich habe deshalb mal einfach ohne darüber nachzudenken eine 2012er XT- Gruppe 10-fach gekauft.

Kann ich diese problemlos verbauen, oder bekomme ich mit der 10ner Probleme ( wegen einbaubreite usw. ?) Ich will die Verpackungen jetzt nicht alle öffnen bevor ich nicht weiss ob die Komponenten überhaupt ans Bike passen.

Danke für eure Hilfe

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (21. August 2011)

Sollte alles passen, Einbaubreiten und ähnliches wurden da ja nicht geändert.

Hab heute mal den Umwerferzug, wie von Stefanie beschrieben, verlegt. Endlich ist diese blöde Schlaufe unterm Tretlager weg.


----------



## m.rr (21. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
vor einiger Zeit wurde hier mal gepostet wie man ganz einfach erkennen kann welche Rahmengröße ein '09er Stereo Rahmen hat. und zwar anhand der Stelle, an der das Oberrohr ans Sitzrohr geschweißt ist...
Ich habe gerade versucht das wiederzufinden, hat leider nicht geklappt. Kann mit jemand von Euch dabei helfen, festzustellen was das hier für ne Rahmengröße ist, würde mich freuen? Wenn die Maße mit dem aktuellen Rahmen übereinstimmen, ist es ein 18".
Grüße
Michael


----------



## ThunderRoad (21. August 2011)

Sollte ein 18"er sein. Sieht nämlich genau so aus wie meiner. Beim 20" ist der Abstand vom Anschlagspunkt der Wippe bis zum Oberrohr größer, beim 16" noch kleiner.


----------



## Vincy (21. August 2011)

Einfach das Steuerrohr messen. Bei 18" ist es 130mm lang, bei 20" 140mm. Dürfte ein 18" sein.


----------



## m.rr (22. August 2011)

...ja, das sind 130mm, es is also ein 18''er.
  Danke Euch für die Hilfe.
  Grüße
  Michael


----------



## Gummischwain (22. August 2011)

Definitiv ein 18er!


----------



## Glücki (22. August 2011)

Seit kurzem knackt mein Stereo 2010 aus Richtung des Tretlagerbereichs. Die Pedale sind es nicht.

Bevor ich mich nun auf die aufwendig Suche mache: Gibt es "typisches" Knack-Ursachen beim Stereo?

Ist es sinnvoll, alle Lager des Hinterbaus einfach mal zu ölen (ohne zu zerlegen)? Genügt Nähmaschinenöl oder nimmt man besser Brunox?

Danke!


----------



## zeKai (22. August 2011)

geölt wird da gar nichts. 
Häufig hilft es schon das Rad mal richtig sauber zu machen und danach die üblichen stellen wie Sattelstütze reinigen/fetten (Montagepaste). Brunox kannst im Prinzip wegwerfen das sollte man im Idealfall NIE benutzen.

Bei mir ist wie oben erwähnte Sattelstütze... fast immer! Hin und wieder die klickpedale die nach einer neuen Packung fett schreien und gelegentlich muss die Kurbel ausgebaut werden und gereinigt werden (eher selten). Es kann auch zum knacken kommen wenn der hauptbolzen etwas locker ist.


----------



## chrisle (22. August 2011)

Moin,

hat jemand von Euch schon mal einen HPC Rahmen gewogen?
Ich würde gerne wissen, was die Teile wiegen. 

Merci


----------



## Vincy (22. August 2011)

2957g incl Dämpfer (RH M).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (22. August 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> 2957g incl Dämpfer (RH M).



Hm ich hätte jetzt 2958g geschätzt 
Was wiegt der Dämpfer?


----------



## Vincy (22. August 2011)

ca 330g mit Buchsen


----------



## GKD (22. August 2011)

Hi Glücki,

kontrolliere mal alle Schrauben, bei meinem neuen Stereo hat sich die hintere Schraube an der Kettenstrebe um mehrere Umdrehungen rausgedreht 
Danach war das knacken weg!

Gruß GKD







Glücki schrieb:


> Seit kurzem knackt mein Stereo 2010 aus Richtung des Tretlagerbereichs. Die Pedale sind es nicht.
> 
> Bevor ich mich nun auf die aufwendig Suche mache: Gibt es "typisches" Knack-Ursachen beim Stereo?
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisle (22. August 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> ca 330g mit Buchsen



Wow. Ein Nicolai Helius AC wäre dann ja leichter als das HPC. Wie kommt das?


----------



## jammerlappen (22. August 2011)

3kg was wiegt n dann die HPA Version?


----------



## fatz (22. August 2011)

noch a bisserl mehr. deswegen hab ich mir ja das 301 rausgelassen........


----------



## JDEM (22. August 2011)

Hab meins (18" HPA schwarz elox.) mit 3130g incl. Dämpfer gewogen, find ich jetzt nicht übermäßig schwer. Denke das alte Modell von Fatz wog wohl noch ein wenig mehr. Bei den Pulverbeschichteten Rahmen kommt halt noch ca. 200gr hinzu.


----------



## stereorider84 (22. August 2011)

hy kuschi
was für ein baujahr hast du?
mein Stereo Team hpa 2011 wiegt so 3300g incl. Fox rp23 boostvalve.

p.s.: 18 zoll


----------



## jammerlappen (22. August 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> noch a bisserl mehr. deswegen hab ich mir ja das 301 rausgelassen........



Deswegen? Ich hab ja auch zugeschlagen, aber das Gewicht merk ich am wenigsten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (22. August 2011)

Ist ein 2009er. Der Unterschied liegt wohl in der Pulverung, hab ja geschrieben, dass das so ca. 200g Unterschied ausmacht. 
Werd meins in der Winterzeit auch pulvern lassen. Schwarz elox ist zwar schon, aber auch irgendwann langweilig und sieht irgendwann nicht mehr so toll aus.


----------



## stereorider84 (22. August 2011)

ahh ja,

haste recht.


----------



## Vincy (22. August 2011)

Die Rahmen haben eine Naßlackierung.
Ein Rahmen Cube Stereo The One RH 18" wiegt 3300g.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...the-one.409756.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


----------



## Vincy (22. August 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Wow. Ein Nicolai Helius AC wäre dann ja leichter als das HPC. Wie kommt das?


 
Das Stereo HPC ist nicht auf Leichtbau konzipiert. Der Alu-Hinterbau ist relativ schwer. 
zB Vergleich ein Sting HPC wiegt ca 2520g.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-hpc-rx.398819.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm


----------



## stereorider84 (22. August 2011)

also mein 2011 stereo ist definitiv pulverbeschichtet.
ob jetzt genau 3300g hat weis ich net genau so eine genaue waage hab ich net.
hatte es auf einer personenwaage.also 3300g +- 100g.
aber hab noch ein Sting im Laden.das wiege ich morgen mal.


----------



## JDEM (22. August 2011)

Zitat Cube Website:

"Das Nasslackverfahren spart Gewicht. Auf polierten oder gebürsteten Alurahmen sowie auf allen HPC- Rahmen werden Logos und Schriftzüge von mehreren Schichten Lack, der nass aufgetragen wird, geschützt."

Zum HPA steht ja nix, also wird der wohl eher gepulvert sein, wie Stereorider schrieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (23. August 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Deswegen? Ich hab ja auch zugeschlagen, aber das Gewicht merk ich am wenigsten!



ned nur, aber auch. nach 5 saisonen war's einfach zeit.

aber der rahmen war eloxiert, also nix pulver.....


----------



## stereorider84 (23. August 2011)

[email protected],

habe heute das Sting HPC gewogen das hat wirklich ( wie vincy oben geschrieben hat) ca.2500g.
aber was ich festgestellt habe, das die oberfläche(der Lack) anders aussieht wie bei
meinem stereo.
Also ob das Sting pulverbeschichtet ist weiß ich nicht (da halte ich mich raus)
Aber lass mich gerne belehren falls jemand was weiß.

p.s.:das Sting steht noch zum verkauf falls jemand interesse hat.


----------



## fatz (23. August 2011)

sagt mal, hab ich das richtig in erinnerung, oder gab's hier neulich jemand mit einem dt-daempfer im
stereo? bin grad am ueberlegen ob ich den aus meinem liteville durch was anderes ersetze und den dt
meinem kumpel spendier, der jetzt mein altes stereo faehrt.


----------



## jammerlappen (23. August 2011)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> [email protected],
> 
> habe heute das Sting HPC gewogen das hat wirklich ( wie vincy oben geschrieben hat) ca.2500g.
> aber was ich festgestellt habe, das die oberfläche(der Lack) anders aussieht wie bei
> ...



Hi,
wieso wechselste vom Sting aufs Stereo?

Is nur Neugier


----------



## stereorider84 (24. August 2011)

Hi.
ich wechsel nicht von sting auf stereo.
mein schwiegervater hat noch ein sting im laden.


----------



## 0ml0r (24. August 2011)

Hey, ich hab an mein Stereo Team ne 2012er XT schaltgruppe geschraubt. 
Die Schaltung hab ich nach Anleitungen im Netz eingestellt.
Wenn ich jetzt vorne das mittlere Blatt, hinten das Größte und dann rückwärts trete, springt die kette hinten auf ein kleineres und "verwurschtelt" sich. Wenn vorne das größte blatt eingestellt ist, ist es noch schlimmer. 
Klar, durch die extreme Schräglage und das Nichtvorhandensein einer Führung ( beim Rückwärtstreten ), springt die Kette.


Ist das bei euch auch so ? Muss man damit leben ? 

Kann man der Schräglage evtl. durch einen zusätzlichen Spacer an der Kurbel entgegenwirken ? (ich habe wie in der Anleitung (73cm Breite = 1 Spacer) einen Spacer rechts verbaut).


Danke für die Antworten.

Grüße


----------



## NexusMP (24. August 2011)

Nabend Leutz,
ich brauch eure Hilfe 
Ich bin gerade dabei mein Stereo (2010) mal komplett auseinander zu bauen und zu reinigen. Derzeit stehe ich vor dem Problem, dass ich die Schwinge und die Pedalarme nicht abbekomme... ich weis es hört sich doof an, aber ich hatte mich bisher nie mit der technischen Seite meiner schwarzen Schönheit beschäftigt^^ 
Sicherlich gibt es hier im Forum schon Infos dazu, jedoch will ich nicht alle 160 Seiten allein dieses Threads durchsuchen udn die Suche half mir auch nicht wirklich. Kann mir vllt jemand sagen, wo ich ne Anleitung für sone Rahmenmontage finde bzw wo ich hier im Forum danach suchen muss?

greez, Nexus


----------



## ThunderRoad (24. August 2011)

0ml0r schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt vorne das mittlere Blatt, hinten das Größte und dann rückwärts trete, springt die kette hinten auf ein kleineres und "verwurschtelt" sich. Wenn vorne das größte blatt eingestellt ist, ist es noch schlimmer.



Ja, an meinen beiden (9fach-)Bikes ist das auch so. Seit ich Ritzel und Kette gewechselt habe, ist es zwar besser geworden, passiert aber immer noch. Hat aber für die Praxis keinen Einfluß.


----------



## cytrax (24. August 2011)

Ok dann hat sich meine frage ja schon erledigt^^ Bei mir verwurschtelt sichs auch ab und zu. Shimano is was schaltung einstellen geht eh bissl mies. Sram is vom einsellen her leichter find ich.


----------



## the_watcher951 (24. August 2011)

@ Nexus 		

die Pedalarme kannst du nach der Anleitung abnehmen.
http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Innenlager_vielzahn.htm
Falls du kein Werzeug für die Kunststoffmutter auf der Bremsseite (Links) hast musst es z.B. mit einer Spitzzange oder so versuchen, sollte halt nicht total versaut werden...
Wenn die Mutter dann ab ist kannst die anderer Kurbelseite mit den Kettenblättern rausziehen.

Dann solltest auch an die Schwinge ran kommen.

Die Drehmomente zum Zusammenbau findest du HIER.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (25. August 2011)

NexusMP schrieb:


> ...Ich bin gerade dabei mein Stereo (2010) mal komplett auseinander zu bauen und zu reinigen. ...



Ehm und wozu zerlegst du dafür den Hinterbau ???
Da gibt's nichts großartig reinigen! Entweder er funzt oder funzt nicht. 
So lange er funzt, solltest du den Hinterbau so lassen wie er ist.
Das Einzige was du evtl. machen könntest, ist das Hauptlager öffnen und dort ein wenig - bei Bedarf - nachschmieren. Wirklich nötig - falls du keine Probleme hast - ist das aber auch nicht.

Beim Tretlager verhält's sich ähnlich! Wenn kaputt raus ansonsten in Ruhe lassen.

"Never change a running system!"


----------



## Freaky-D (29. August 2011)

Hi Leute

Hab am WE mein 2008er Stereo mal wieder komplett zerlegt und gereinigt. Bei der Montage hab ich dann gesehen, das mein Schaltwerk schief steht... =-o
Das Schaltauge kanns nicht sein, das hat ich nach meinem letzten Sturz ersetzt. Dass das Schaltwerk ansich auch einen weg bekommen hat, ist mir wohl entgangen.
Jetzt meine Frage, was für nen Schaltwerk ist am 08er Stereo verbaut? Langer Käfig, kurzer Käfig, mittlerer Käfig? 
Ich hab keine Ahnung! :-(
Danke für eure aufschlussreichen Antworten!

Freaky


----------



## baumeister21 (29. August 2011)

Das hängt ein wenig von deinen verbauten Komponenten ab. Du kannst die Kapazität eines Schaltwerks mit folgender Formel berechnen:

Kapazität = ( größtes Ritzel - kleinstes Ritzel ) + (größtes Kettenblatt - kleinstes Kettenblatt )

Beispiel: Kurbel 22-32-44
Kasette: 11-32

Kapazität = (32-11) + (44-22) = 21 + 22 = 43 

...man bräuchte bei diesem Beispiel also ein Schaltwerk, das die Kapazität von 43 Zähnen erreicht = langer Käfig.

Die Kapazität des Schaltwerks steht in der Regel in einem Onlineshop bei den Details dabei. z.B. http://www.actionsports.de/de/Kompo...ano-XT-Schaltwerk-RD-M773-10-fach::28770.html


----------



## nimbus_leon (29. August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich mÃ¶chte demnÃ¤chste ein neues Bike....ein Stereo ist auch noch im Rennen! Daher meine Fragen:

*1. *Mit SchrittlÃ¤nge 86cm und 180cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe, ist da ein 18" ok?

*2.* Wiege im Moment 88kg, geht da ein HPC-Rahmen oder bin ich dafÃ¼r zu schwer?

*3.* Der Fox Float RP 23 BV hat 190mm....is das auch der komplett nutzbare Federweg am Hinterbau? WÃ¤r ja echt viel!!! ???

*4.* HÃ¤tte ein Angebot fÃ¼r ein Stereo HPC RX Mod.2010 in 18" fÃ¼r *1900,-â¬* mit:
- Komplett XT
- Rock Shox Revelation Race U-Turn 120-150mm
- Fox Float RP23 BV 190mm
- Formula RX (180/180mm)
- Fat Alber 2,4
- Sunringle Ryde XMBLaufradsatz
- 12,5 kg
==> Ist das Bike gut fÃ¼r den Preis und fÃ¼r meine GrÃ¶Ãe/BeinlÃ¤nge/Gewicht passend?
Laufradsatz und Gabel wÃ¼rd ich nachtrÃ¤glich wohl noch Ã¤ndern.....

Neben dem Stereo wÃ¼rde mich auch ein *Cannondale Jekyll 3* und das neue* Ghost AMR +* interessieren...aber die werden wohl teurer sein, dafÃ¼r wesentlich neuer als das Stereo dass es ja schon ein paar JÃ¤hrchen gibt.
Mir wÃ¤re es einfach wichtig, ein bisi entspanter auf dem Bike zu sitzen als jetzt auf meinem AMS 125 und vorallem im Downhill ein sichereres GefÃ¼hl zu haben...
Wann kommt denn ein neues Stereo?

Danke schon mal!!!!


----------



## baumeister21 (30. August 2011)

1. Das kannst du eigentlich nur durch eine Probefahrt selber heraus finden. Ich fahre mit mit gleicher Schrittlänge und 185cm ein 20" und bin glücklich. Es gibt hier jedoch auch viele die mit den Maßen 18" fahren und glücklich sind. Da hilft wirklich nur ausprobieren.

2. das sollte ok sein

3. Nein. Der nutzbare Federweg beträgt laut Cube 140mm. In Wirklichkeit sind es aber wohl ca. 150mm.


----------



## cytrax (30. August 2011)

Kann ich eigentlich die Teile eines AMS125 auf ein Stereo umwurschteln?


----------



## baumeister21 (30. August 2011)

Bei Schaltung, Bremse und Antrieb sollte es keine Probleme geben. Beachten musst du, dass hinten eine X12 Steckachse verbaut ist und du eine Nabe mit 12x142mm benötigst. Achja und der Umwerfer muss ein Top Swing sein. Die Einbauläbbge des Dämpfers am Stereo ist 190mm.


----------



## cytrax (30. August 2011)

Hmm ok, wegen der Achse mach ich mir weniger Sorgen. Hab eh vor mir Hope Naben zu besorgen und die sind ja mit dem jeweiligen Umrüstkit kombinierbar. Dann könnt ich an der Gabel solang se funzt (passt) Schnellspanner und hintern x12 verwenden.

Ok dann Gabel und Dämpfer. Dämpfer is ein Fox Float RP23 BV 200mm
Gabel is ne Fox 32 Talas 100/120/140 ob Tapered müsst ich schauen, ansonsten neue Gabel/Dämpfer?

Danke für eure Hilfe schonmal


----------



## Durus (30. August 2011)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> *3.* Der Fox Float RP 23 BV hat 190mm....is das auch der komplett nutzbare Federweg am Hinterbau? Wär ja echt viel!!! ???



er hat ein hub von 50,8mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumeister21 (30. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ok dann Gabel und Dämpfer. Dämpfer is ein Fox Float RP23 BV 200mm
> Gabel is ne Fox 32 Talas 100/120/140 ob Tapered müsst ich schauen, ansonsten neue Gabel/Dämpfer?



Bei der Gabel musst du halt mal die Einbaulängen vergleichen ob das einigermaßen hinhaut. Ob tapered oder nicht ist wurst, Hauptsache du hast den richtigen Steuersatz.
Ja und einen neuen Dämpfer bräuchtest du, da deiner zu lang ist.


----------



## cytrax (30. August 2011)

Danke für die Antworten, ich dacht schon ich muss mehr tauschen . Da die Gabel jetzt in nem 20" Rahmen verbaut ist wird die hoffentlich schon in ein 18" Rahmen passen.

Edit: Laut Zeichnung hat das AMS 20" ein 150mm und das Stereo 18" ein 130mm Steuerrohr, sollte also passen.


----------



## fatz (30. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Laut Zeichnung hat das AMS 20" ein 150mm und das Stereo 18" ein 130mm Steuerrohr, sollte also passen.



das muss sowieso passen, aber die laenge untendran (gemeinhin als 
einbauhoehe bekannt) muss auch passen. sonst hast entweder einen chopper
oder in deinem fall eher was mit permanentem ueberschlagsgefuehl


----------



## Cortina (30. August 2011)

Markus, auch wenn die Gabel mit dem richtigen Steuersatz passt würde ich mich langfristig nach ner 150er oder gar nach ner 160er umschauen, steht dem Stereo ganz gut 

Ich möchte die 150er nicht mehr missen 

...auch wenn uns Elisa am Lago mit nem 120mm Stumpjumper das Leben schon ganz schön schwergemacht hat


----------



## cytrax (31. August 2011)

Na das auf jeden fall  Mal guggen was die Eurobike an Schnäppchen zu bieten hat  vielleicht findet sich ja was. Ich hab mir schon gedacht das die größten einbußen Gabel und Dämpfer sein werden. Jedenfalls bin ich beruhigt das zumindest die meisten Sachen passen


----------



## nimbus_leon (31. August 2011)

Bin heute das *Cannondale Jekyll* probegefahren, was soll ich sagen: â¥â¡â¥â¡â¥â¡â¥â¡â¥â¡â¥!!!

Hab ein HAMMER-Angebot stehen, wofÃ¼r ich nur noch das Geld brÃ¤uchte. Das Jekyll Hi-Mod 2 fÃ¼r 3200,-!!! Kostet normal 4399,-

Da ich aber keine 3200,- rumliegen habe als armer Student, muss ich wohl auf ein Jekyll 3 "downgraden".... :-(

Wenn mich am Samstag das Ghost AMR+ auf der EURObike nicht flasht, dann wird es wohl ein Jekyll werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

*Cube Stereo 2012*

*Stereo HPC SL* 




*Stereo HPC Race* 




*Stereo HPC Pro* 





*Stereo SL* 




*Stereo Race* 




*Stereo Pro* 





*Preise:*
*Stereo HPC SL 3999â¬*
*Stereo HPC Race 2999â¬*
*Stereo HPC Pro 2599â¬*
*Stero SL 2999â¬*
*Stereo Race 2499â¬*
*Stereo Pro 1999â¬*


----------



## Cortina (31. August 2011)

Schade, keine WLS Stereo mehr, dabei war das letzte so schön


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

Auf deren Webseite wird da leider keins mehr erwähnt. http://www.cube.eu/wls/
Finde es auch schade, da es für manche wegen der Rahmengröße eine Alternative war.


----------



## Cube99 (31. August 2011)

Weiß einer, wie viel das 2012er Stereo Pro kostet??
Mein Händler meinte es ist um 100 Euro billiger geworden , stimmt das?? 
Und wie viel kostet das 2012er Stereo HPC Pro??

Wäre echt dankbar über Antworten


----------



## Durus (1. September 2011)

die Stereos enttäuschen mich etwas in der neuen Saison. Selbst das HPC SL kommt ohne XTR Ausstattung. Man merkt ganz klar das Cube die AMS Serie mehr Zuneigung widmet. Da bekommt das AMS 150 Super HPC slt sogar eine MT8 verpasst.
An der Rahmengeometrie wurde beim Stereo HPC Race 2012 im vergleich zu mein 2011er auch nichts geändert. Aber cool das zumindest das SL eine Reverb bekommen hat.


----------



## Durus (1. September 2011)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Weiß einer, wie viel das 2012er Stereo Pro kostet??
> Mein Händler meinte es ist um 100 Euro billiger geworden , stimmt das??
> Und wie viel kostet das 2012er Stereo HPC Pro??
> 
> Wäre echt dankbar über Antworten



Genau kann ich dir das auch noch nicht verraten, aber laut der Seite von Cube wird das Stereo Super HPC Pro zwischen 2500-3000 kosten und das Stereo Pro zwischen 1500-2000


----------



## Oli01 (1. September 2011)

Kann es sein, dass das Stereo SL am ehesten dem Stereo 'The One' von 2010 entspricht?


----------



## Glücki (1. September 2011)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte demnächste ein neues Bike....ein Stereo ist auch noch im Rennen! Daher meine Fragen:
> 
> *1. *Mit Schrittlänge 86cm und 180cm Körpergröße, ist da ein 18" ok?



18 oder 20 musst du selbst herausfinden. Mit fast identischen Maßen habe ich mich für 18 '' mit längerem Vorbau entschieden, weil ich eine sportlichere Sitzweise bevorzuge.


----------



## Beppe (1. September 2011)

So Samstag gehts endlich los. Der erste AX mit 150/140mm 
Zudem haben wir für unsere Verhältnisse viel neue Technik an Bord (tubeless, Reverb, Bikenavigation). Zu den vergangenen Jahren auf 120mm xc Fahrwerken und Papierroadbook ein kleiner Quantensprung 
Hoffentlich lädt das Wetter zu ausgiebigen Fotostops ein.


----------



## wildkater (1. September 2011)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Neben dem Stereo würde mich auch ein *Cannondale Jekyll 3* und das neue* Ghost AMR +* interessieren...


Cannondale ist doch ein NoGo-Rad!!! Fahren meist nur technisch und konditionell völlig überforderte und/oder Poser 
Stereo ist je nach Ausstattungsvariante immer eine gute Wahl, das Ghost bewegt sich auf CUBE Niveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (2. September 2011)

Hab mir gerade von meinem Händler das Stereo Pro von 2011 geholt!!!  
Bei dem Preis musste ich zuschlagen!!
Bilder gibts leider keine, da meine Cam kaputt ist


----------



## baumeister21 (2. September 2011)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis musste ich zuschlagen!!



Verrätst du uns auch wieviel du bezahlt hast?


----------



## Themeankitty (2. September 2011)

@ baumeister 21
Steht im Kaufentscheidung Thread !


----------



## Peter-S (3. September 2011)

Die Cube Preisliste 2012 ist hier zu finden  Viel Spaß beim Schmökern...


----------



## BIKESTARR (5. September 2011)

Ich habe mir auch ein Stereo Pro 2011 geholt. Der Preis war sehr gut.
1400. Habe es jetzt ein paar Monate. 
sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Durus (5. September 2011)

habe mir nun auch eine Reverb ans Stereo gebaut. Habe mir die kurze 2012er Version geholt und überzeugt richtig


----------



## JPKeller (5. September 2011)

Hi Männer - mal wieder eine Schrauberfrage: Ich habe meinen Hinterbau zerlegt, da ich knarschige Geräusche hatte - jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass ich nicht mehr weiß, ob die Distanzscheibe zwischen den Hollow Axle Link- Umlenkhebel und die Ausfallende (sofern das Ding das nach hinten zum Hinterrad geht so heißt?!  kommt oder doch woanders hin? 





Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?

Ciao Jochen


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. September 2011)

Ach du... 
Keinen blassen Schimmer.
Ich probier sowas immer aus.


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Warum ist ein Jekyll für Poser und Schwachmathen ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nimbus_leon (6. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Warum ist ein Jekyll für Poser und Schwachmathen ?!



Frag ich mich auch...


----------



## nimbus_leon (6. September 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Cannondale ist doch ein NoGo-Rad!!! Fahren meist nur technisch und konditionell völlig überforderte und/oder Poser
> Stereo ist je nach Ausstattungsvariante immer eine gute Wahl, das Ghost bewegt sich auf CUBE Niveau.



Und wie kommst du zu der Aussagen?....Cannondale is ne tolle und sympatische Marke! Das ist genauso als würde  man BMW, Audi oder Mercedes als schlecht und bescheuert abtun, nur weil  sie teurer sind oder etwas extravaganteres Design an den Tag legen.....

Cube baut klasse Räder (Hab ja selber noch eins...) und in unserer Family sind gerade 3 Cubes im Einsatz....aber auch ein Ghost AMR 7500 und das is in meinen Augen nen Tick angenehmen als z.B. das Stereo zu fahren ist und auch ein bisi netter anzugucken....aber is ja alles Geschmackssache und jeder Popo fühlt anders !

War am Samstag auf der Eurobike und ein Kumpel von mir, der bei Cube arbeitet und am Stand von Cube rumhing, wollte mich nat. auch davon überzeugen ein Stereo oder ein AMS 150 (Was ein geiles Bike ist, aber mir einfach optisch nicht zusagt und sich zu wenig von meinem AMS 125 absetzt) zu kaufen...aber ich kauf mir ja nicht jedes Jahr ein neues Bike und wenn ich schon ein Neues kaufe, solll es auch gefallen und wirklich neu sein! Das Stereo gibt es ja jetzt schon ne geraume Zeit, (dem einen is das egal dem anderen nicht)....beim AMR + und Jekyll sieht das anders aus....das sind auch top Bikes. Ob jetzt schlechter oder besser als das Stereo mag dahin gestellt sein, ich denke, dass sich die Bikes heute nicht mehr wirklich viel geben!

Fakt ist aber, dass das Jekyll eine wirklich tolle Steife Konstruktion ist, die im Uphill als auch im Downhill Spaß macht und zusätzlich stimmt in meinen Augen auch die Optik.
Selbes sehe ich für das neue Ghost AMR+ als erfüllt an, wobei mir das Jekyll eben einen Tick besser gefällt.
Was Uphill und Downhill beim Stero angeht, steht es AMR+ und Jekyll in nichts nach, aber es mag mir eben nicht so recht vom Design her gefallen...
...Bin ich deshalb ein Poser oder untrainiert nur weil ich ein Cannondale bevorzugen würde?  Naja is weiß ja nicht... 

P.S. Nettes Video und zeigt, dass Cannondale schon was kann.... http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14779


----------



## xerto (6. September 2011)

hier ist der cube thread..


hier ist es erlaubt auf alles ausser cube zu schimpfen... 

wir sind cube lover und nicht canondale, ghost oder was auch immer.. 



wir wollen nicht neutral oder objektiv sein 


wir lieben unsere cubes leidenschaftlich..


----------



## ThunderRoad (6. September 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> wir sind cube lover und nicht canondale, ghost oder was auch immer..



*räusper*...guck mal links bei mir....
<-----

Was Autos angeht, bin ich der bayrischen Marke mit den drei Buchstaben treu, bei Fahrrädern ist es mir völlig egal. Wenn ich ein neues Bike kaufe, dann das, was mir am meisten zusagt, egal von welchem Hersteller. Nach dem heutigen Stand wärs ein Trek Remedy. Das wär dann mein 4. MTB von der 4. Marke.


----------



## xerto (6. September 2011)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> was autos angeht, bin ich der bayrischen Marke mit den drei Buchstaben treu, bei Fahrrädern ist es mir völlig egal.



bin auch bmw fahrer

das stereo habe ich nach dem kauf tiefer gelegt und breite reifen drauf gemacht  

ersteres war nicht so sinnvoll 


übrigens "geschmack entwickelt sich erst im alter" originalzitat von maud in dem film "harold und maud"


----------



## nimbus_leon (6. September 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> bin auch bmw fahrer
> 
> das stereo habe ich nach dem kauf tiefer gelegt und breite reifen drauf gemacht
> 
> ...



Wenn sich Geschmack angeblich ja erst im Alter entwickelt, dann ist das ja eher ein Argument pro Cannondale denn für Cube....

Cube gegründet 1993 ==> und Cannondale 1971  


Tja, ich bin auch Cube-Fan (Hab ja auch zwei!)...technisch gesehen sind das tolle Räder...was mir nur so ein bisi fehlt, ist die Emotion...da hilft auch nicht wenn man die Rahmen 2012 im LEGO-Lock anmalt...

Was weiterhin gegen ein Cube/Ghost spricht...in Regensburg (Oberpfalz!) steht an jeder Ecke eins...weiß nicht, mag kein Uniformradl mehr fahren ;-) Da kann man drüber stehen, mag ich aber nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (6. September 2011)

nimbus_leon schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du zu der Aussagen?....Cannondale is ne tolle und sympatische Marke! Das ist genauso als würde  man BMW, Audi oder Mercedes als schlecht und bescheuert abtun, nur weil  sie teurer sind oder etwas extravaganteres Design an den Tag legen.....[/URL]


Meine  zugegebenermaßen etwas provokante Aussage scheint auf fruchtbaren Boden gefallen zu sein 
Meine Erfahrung in den Alpen (wo ich mich mehr oder weniger oft aufhalte) ist halt die, dass bisher ALLE Cannondale-Fahrer eine in allen Belangen peinliche Performance abgeliefert haben...
Für mich ist Cannondale ohne Frage innovativ, technisch an der Speerspitze des Möglichen, aber im Gegensatz zu Dir versprüht die Marke bei mir halt den Charme eines Opel Manta mit Fuchsschweif.
Wenn ich was "teures" will hole ich mir z. B. ein LITEVILLE, oder wenn ich was "extravagantes" möchte kann ich mir z. B. auch ein BIONICON nehmen.
Ist aber alles subjektiv und auch Deine Meinung ist genauso viel wert wie meine, OK?


----------



## nimbus_leon (6. September 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Meine  zugegebenermaßen etwas provokante Aussage scheint auf fruchtbaren Boden gefallen zu sein
> Meine Erfahrung in den Alpen (wo ich mich mehr oder weniger oft aufhalte) ist halt die, dass bisher ALLE Cannondale-Fahrer eine in allen Belangen peinliche Performance abgeliefert haben...
> Für mich ist Cannondale ohne Frage innovativ, technisch an der Speerspitze des Möglichen, aber im Gegensatz zu Dir versprüht die Marke bei mir halt den Charme eines Opel Manta mit Fuchsschweif.
> Wenn ich was "teures" will hole ich mir z. B. ein LITEVILLE, oder wenn ich was "extravagantes" möchte kann ich mir z. B. auch ein BIONICON nehmen.
> Ist aber alles subjektiv und auch Deine Meinung ist genauso viel wert wie meine, OK?



Tja, das trifft jetzt vielleicht auf deine Beobachtungen zu...in meinem Bekanntenkreis sind die Leute, die ein Cannondale fahren absolut Bikeverrückte und alles andere als lahm unterwegs...das würd ich jetzt nicht so verallgemeinern. 

Abfällig könnte man auch sagen, dass eher Cube dem Opel oder VW entspricht...kann einiges, steht aber an jeder Ecke...

Aber Meinungen sind verschieden und ich habe großes Vertrauen darin, dass das neue Stereo 2013 sicher wieder was ganz feines sein wird. Im moment find ich eben Cube nicht sonderlich ansprechend.

Is ja eh alles meckern auf hohem Niveau...die Räder sind alle Nah beisammen, daher denk ich schon, dass man einfach auch nach dem eigenen Popo beim Probefahren und eben auch nach der Optik entscheiden kann!

Für mich is Momentan einfach das Ghost AMR+ und das CD Jekyll ein Kandidat!

Zugegeben, auf den Trichtert Jekyll bin ich auch nur durch ein Top Angebot über Connection zu einer Weltcupfahrerin gekommen....3.200,- für ein neues Jekyll Hi-Mod 2.....da kann man nicht meckern! Das ist fast der selbe Preis den Ghost für das neu AMR + Lector aufruft...

Also wenn ein Opel Manta mit Fuchsschweif *SO* aussieht: 






*DANN WILL ICH EINEN HABEN!*


----------



## icube (7. September 2011)

servus Leute, 
mal ne Frage bezüglich meines Stereos, was meint ihr was man für den Hobel noch verlangen kann Geld technisch? 
Paar Daten:  2009er Rahmen 20"
                  2010er Dt Swiss EXM 150 QR 15 ( 500 km)
                  2010er X.0 Redwin mit X.9 Schalthebelpaar in weiß (500 km)
Dt Swiss LRS EX 500 Felgen / 240s OS Naben / 2.0,1.8 Speichen 2011/250k
sind so die größten Veränderungen.


----------



## DirkDrifter (7. September 2011)

Ich kann's Dir kostenlos entsorgen


----------



## xerto (7. September 2011)

ich zahl noch 150 euro restwert abzüglich 149 euro für die entsorgung der verölten teile 




mal ehrlich, ne blöde frage 

oder hast du erwartet das jetzt einer 1500 sagt?

du kannst es an einen käufer für einen oder 2000 verkaufen. finden musst du beide die dir das geben viel erfolg


----------



## icube (7. September 2011)

ich weiß das es eig ne blöde frage ist.
ich bin ständig hin und her gerissen zwischen Gesamtverkauf oder nur Rahmen...
werds wohl vll einfach mal ausschreiben und der mit dem besten Gebot bekommt es. 

Gruß icube


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. September 2011)

Fangen wir mal so an: Die Pedale sind Kacke.
Also ist das Rad grundsÃ¤tzlich 1999â¬ weniger wert als es eigentlich ist.
Ich wÃ¼rde es dir jedoch fÃ¼r sage und schreibe 100!!!â¬ abkaufen.
Deal or no Deal?


SpaÃ beiseite:
Unter 1500 wÃ¼rde ich es nicht weggeben. Wenn du es gut vertickst sind 2000 drinnen.


----------



## mtblukas (7. September 2011)

Warum verkaufst du all deine schönen Sachen?


----------



## icube (7. September 2011)

Pedale sind die #9 bestelllt nur die kommen und kommen und kommen einfach nicht ^^
und 2000 â¬ sind mir eig zu wenig fÃ¼r die Parts die verbaut sind vll lÃ¤uft es sich auch doch nur auf Rahmen verkaufen raus.... 
ach du weiÃt doch wie das is irgwann muss immer was neues her.


----------



## mtblukas (7. September 2011)

*Ich bins der dein Macbook gekauft hat*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (7. September 2011)

ach du scheise, gott bin ich heute verplant 
außerdem hat deine sis das macbook gekauft  
(macbook pro is schon bestellt  )


----------



## mtblukas (7. September 2011)

Ja stimmt auch wieder  Aber das Macbook läuft echt gut..Danke nochmal


----------



## icube (7. September 2011)

Kein Problem  weißt ja wie das bei den Produkten von Apple ist, die laufen und laufen und laufen .... man muss nur ein wenig drauf aufpassen.


----------



## mtblukas (7. September 2011)

Ich hab das allerselbe sogar gleiches Modell und da war noch nie irgendwas. Nur mein Boden unten ist auch voll dreckig...vll. lass ich den auch austauschen. Aber jetzt genung offtopic.


----------



## Themeankitty (10. September 2011)

Wird das jetz hier ein Apfel Thread oder was, eher nicht...


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. September 2011)

Apple ist aber nicht wirklich geeignet zum Gaming.
Cool ist aber der Mac Pro.


----------



## icube (10. September 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Wird das jetz hier ein Apfel Thread oder was, eher nicht...



richtig und deswegen sollte jetz auch wieder schluss sein mit offtopic.


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. September 2011)

Einverstanden


----------



## Gummischwain (12. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Oje, der ewige Kampf Apple gegen dern Rest der Welt! 


Ist zwar nicht konkret zum Stereo aber evtl. weiß ja trotzdem jemand Bescheid:
Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich den Freilaufkörper vom LRS Veltec V2 runter bekomme? 

Endanschlag abschrauben und dann den Freilauf einfach abziehen?
Dann muss ich mir vorher noch schmale 15er oder 17er Maulschlüssel schnitzen! 

Danke.

Gruß
Gummischwain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (12. September 2011)

kassette lösen und freilauf abziehen. zum. ist das so bei meinen hope , dürfte sich aber bei den veltec nicht anders darstellen


----------



## Gummischwain (12. September 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> kassette lösen und freilauf abziehen. zum. ist das so bei meinen hope , dürfte sich aber bei den veltec nicht anders darstellen



Ohne die Endanschläge zu lösen???
Wie hält denn dann der Freilaufkörper auf der Achse? 

Ansonsten brauchst du ja auch die Kassette nicht unbedingt lösen, weil die doch mit dem FLK verschraubt ist.
Kannste doch direkt beides zusammen abziehen, oder?


----------



## dusi__ (12. September 2011)

ich bin mir nichtmehr ganz sicher. aber ich meine ich habe die kassette abgelöst und dann einfach den freilauf abgezogen. zwar mit ein wenig gewalt aber so stand es in der anleitung. die kassette wird ja mit der achse verschraubt. dadurch hält der freilauf auch.

zum. kann ich mich nicht erinnern das ich dan dem ding rumgedreht habe


----------



## Gummischwain (12. September 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> ich bin mir nichtmehr ganz sicher. aber ich meine ich habe die kassette abgelöst und dann einfach den freilauf abgezogen. zwar mit ein wenig gewalt aber so stand es in der anleitung. die kassette wird ja mit der achse verschraubt. dadurch hält der freilauf auch.
> 
> zum. kann ich mich nicht erinnern das ich dan dem ding rumgedreht habe



Hm, da ich mir auch nicht sicher bin, kannst du durchaus Recht haben. 
Hatte noch nie das "Vergnügen" einen Freilauf öffnen zu müssen! 
Werd's mal antesten heute Abend.

Edit sagt: Vergaß mich zu bedanken!


----------



## Route66 (13. September 2011)

Hi,


Gummischwain schrieb:


> Hatte noch nie das "Vergnügen" einen Freilauf öffnen zu müssen!
> Werd's mal antesten heute Abend.



richtig, bei der Hope Pro II ist es so, dass der Freilaufkörper auch mit montierter Kassette einfach abgezogen werden kann.
Das heisst aber noch lange nicht, dass es auch bei der Veltec so sein muss. Das kommt immer auf die Konsturktion der Nabe an! 
Also entweder mal um Unterforum für "Laufräder" nachfragen oder versuchen eine Zeichnung / Beschreibung zu finden. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## rattersmx90 (13. September 2011)

Servus liebe Cube Gemeinde 
ich suche fÃ¼r ein Freund n' Stereo Rahmenset mit DÃ¤mpfer. Baujahr und Lackierung sind vorab nicht so entscheidend. Bevorzugt wÃ¤re aber das Milky green von 2007 
Zustand natÃ¼rlich ok, gut gebraucht erhalten 
RahmengrÃ¶Ãe am besten 20", wobei ein 18" auch gehen wÃ¼rde.
Bitte nur Angebote bis wirklich max. 460â¬ per PN oder E-mail, dort liegt sein absolutes Preislimit. 
Habe schon im Bikemarkt in der "Gesucht" Rubrik was reingestellt, aber bis jetzt nur 19 klicks und kein Angebot

schon mal im voraus besten Dank 

GruÃ Marian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lmart1n (14. September 2011)

Mein Stereo "Costum" ist auch fertig. Vielleicht interessiert jemanden die Lösung, wie man den Schaltzug durchgehend in einer Hülle verlegen kann. Dort wo normalerweise keine Hülle vorhanden ist, wurde einfach eine Hülle verlegt. Hier muss man sehr genau die Hülle zurechtschneiden, damit dann die Umwicklung mit FrameWrap den Schaltzug nicht berührt.

Des weiteren wurde die Kurbel auf 2-fach 24/38 umgebaut. 2. "Spacer" waren nötig, sonst schleift das 38er Blatt (2012er XT Blatt) am Rahmen. Funktioniert trotzdem alles bestens. Sobald es die c/guide V2 gibt, kommt noch Kettenführung dran.










Im Gegensatz zu meinem Liteville spricht der Hinterbau relativ bescheiden an, ist sozusagen relativ straff... und spricht erst richtig bei stärkeren Schlägen an, normal oder Dämpfer schon langsam im Eimer?


----------



## derAndre (14. September 2011)

lmart1n schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu meinem Liteville spricht der Hinterbau relativ bescheiden an, ist sozusagen relativ straff... und spricht erst richtig bei stärkeren Schlägen an, normal oder Dämpfer schon langsam im Eimer?



Hab den hinteren Schaltzug auch durchgehend verlegt und kann das nur empfehlen. Die Schaltperformance ist langfristig deutlich besser so, vor allem wenn man so ne Drecksau ist wie ich und ständig im Schlamm wühlt.

Das Stereo ist definitiv kein Sofa. Der Hinterbau gibt Dir ein sehr genaues Feedback über den Untergrund. Zumindest so lange bis der Untergrund ruppig wird oder die Geschwindigkeit zunimmt. Mir gefällt das eigentlich recht gut. Klar manchmal wünsche sogar ich mir ne Sänfte aber daran sehe ich dann eigentlich nur das man alt wird ;-) Ob man das Stereo feinfühliger gekommt, wenn man den Dämpfer tuned weiß ich. Wie gesagt ich brauch's nich.

Bis dann
der André


----------



## Gummischwain (14. September 2011)

lmart1n schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu meinem Liteville spricht der Hinterbau relativ bescheiden an, ist sozusagen relativ straff... und spricht erst richtig bei stärkeren Schlägen an, normal oder Dämpfer schon langsam im Eimer?



Scheck mal die Lager der Hinterradschwinge. Die dürften sicherlich hinüber sein bei den Lagern die CUBE da verbaut. Wenn du die mal erneuerst und evtl. noch zusätzlich die Buchsen des Dämpfers erneuerst (Mein Tip: nimm die HUBER Buchsen ) dann wird das wieder ne ganze Ecke sensibler. Bei mir waren beide Gleitlager so fertig, dass sich der Bolzen oben im Rahmen gedreht hat statt im Dämpferauge!

Ich habe gerade beides, sowohl Lager als auch Buchsen getauscht und es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! 
Mag Leute hier geben, die behaupten, dass der Unterschied kaum spürbar sei!

Zusätzlich habe ich noch das Luftvolumen des Dämpfers verkleinert.
Resultat: kein wegsacken mehr und ich kann einen deutlich geringeren Druck fahren.


----------



## Unze77 (14. September 2011)

Jaaa Gummischwain, wir wissen schon, daß Cube nur Mist konstruiert und  Scheise verbaut - bla, bla, bla... (und du natürlich alles besser machen  würdest - kleiner Tip, bau und verkaufe deine eigenen Bikes und dann geht Cube eh  pleite, weil sie dann nichts mehr verkaufen  )

Aber lmart1n schraub ruhig den Dämpfer (oben oder unten) mal ab und schau ob der Hinterbau leichtgängig geht. Ich fahr das 2008er Cube und bei mir sind noch die ersten Lager drin und da fehlt gar nix. 
Schon komisch, bei dem angeblichen Mist der da verbaut wurde


----------



## Gummischwain (14. September 2011)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Jaaa Gummischwain, wir wissen schon, daß Cube nur Mist konstruiert und  Scheise verbaut - bla, bla, bla... (und du natürlich alles besser machen  würdest - kleiner Tip, bau und verkaufe deine eigenen Bikes und dann geht Cube eh  pleite, weil sie dann nichts mehr verkaufen  )



Och nööö Unze wieder! 

Ich sagte ja bereits das es einige (danke für den prompten Beweis Unze!) geben wird, die mal wieder was anderes behaupten! 
Das bei deinem Tourenbetrieb selbst Billiglager und Buchsen ewig halten ist mir sowieso klar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Soll Leute geben die hier ähnliche Probleme haben und ebenfalls zu den HUBER Buchsen greifen und die Lagerproblematik ist ebenfalls hinreichend bekannt!
Also laber mich hier nicht dumm von der Seite an! 

Und gewöhn dir doch mal an für dich selber zu sprechen oder verwendest du jetzt schon [FONT="]standardmäßig [/FONT]den Pluralis Majestatis!* 
*


----------



## Unze77 (14. September 2011)

meistens les ich eh über deine Beiträge hinweg, aber wenn dan gefühlt jeder 2. Beitrag von dir is wie scheise doch alles ist muß ich meinen Senf einfach mal dazugeben....


----------



## Gummischwain (14. September 2011)

Unze77 schrieb:


> meistens les ich eh über deine Beiträge hinweg, aber wenn dan gefühlt jeder 2. Beitrag von dir is wie scheise doch alles ist muß ich meinen Senf einfach mal dazugeben....



Senf trifft's in der Tat ganz gut!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich kann dir ja gerne mal Lager und Buchsen von mir zeigen, die nach gerade mal 2700 km völlig im Eimer sind!
Und da du mir ja bereits unterstellt hast, dass ich mein bike eh nicht fordere wäre dieser Defekt ja umso schlimmer!

Ich könnte deine ewige Kritik ja noch verstehen, wenn ich hier grundlos nörgeln würde!

Die Lager muss man bei einem 4 Gelenker aufgrund der geringen Rotationswinkel der Lagerpunkte "eigentlich" eh nach einiger Zeit tauschen und auch die Buchsen und Gleitlager halten im Normalfall nicht ewig.
Was ist also an meinem Vorschlag jene zu kontrollieren und ggfs. zu tauschen falsch???

Gut, ich habe mittlerweile einen "leichten Hass" auf CUBE und das kommt zugegebener Maßen zu sehr durch. Aber das ändert nichts an den Tatsachen!
(habe post 4345 entsprechend editiert)

Und das mit dem Dämpfer war nur so nebenbei gesagt. Dass das Luftvolumen nebst anderen Parametern evtl. an die Gewichtsklasse und den Anwendungsbereich des Fahrers angepasst sein sollte leuchtet hoffentlich auch dir ein!


----------



## xerto (14. September 2011)

jungs mal einen gang zurück  


bitte wählt doch worte die den anderen nicht angreifen.

weder baut cube super- noch schrotträder... 


aber die bauen räder die wir alle benutzen,  und mit spass, oder?  

also friedenspfeife raus..


----------



## Vincy (14. September 2011)

lmart1n schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu meinem Liteville spricht der Hinterbau relativ bescheiden an, ist sozusagen relativ straff... und spricht erst richtig bei stÃ¤rkeren SchlÃ¤gen an, normal oder DÃ¤mpfer schon langsam im Eimer?


 

Die Lowspeed-Druckstufe ist da etwas Ã¼berdÃ¤mpft. Anderes Tune (Valving) kostet bei Toxoholics 51â¬.
Habe ich bei meinem 2010er Stereo HPC gemacht. Jetzt ist das Ansprechverhalten deutlich sensibler und man hat eine bessere Traktion, insbesondere bei kleinen SchlÃ¤gen.
Die Lowspeed-Druckstufe wurde geÃ¤ndert. Die Highspeed-Druckstufe und Rebound habe ich unverÃ¤ndert gelassen, da es fÃ¼r mich passend ist.
Neues Tune: Velocity/Compression *L* (light) statt M (medium), Rebound *M*, Boostvalve *175 *psi statt 200 psi. Luftkammer ist XV1.


Andere Alternative zu toxoholics ist auch TF Tuned/PUSH in England. http://www.tftunedshox.com/service/push.aspx


----------



## Gummischwain (14. September 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> jungs mal einen gang zurück
> ...
> bitte wählt doch worte die den anderen nicht angreifen...



Prinzipiell nichts dagegen. 

@ lmart1n:

Wie Unze schon sagte, prüf mal die Leichtgängigkeit des Hinterbaus. *Zusätzlich aber auch die Gleitlager des Dämpfers kontrollieren!
*Es bringt gar nichts, wenn der Hinterbau funzt aber der Dämpfer nicht frei gelagert ist!

@ Vincy: Hatte zuerst auch überlegt das tuning zu machen aber  die Reduzierung des Luftvolumens hat bei mir etwas geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flooho (14. September 2011)

> Anderes Tune (Valving) kostet bei Toxoholics 51â¬.


 
Wird da was ausgetauscht? ein Ventil? oder schrauben die den DÃ¤mpfer nur auf und drehen an irgendnem RÃ¤dchen?


----------



## derAndre (14. September 2011)

Also um mal ein wenig in beide Richtungen auszuteilen 

Unze, die Lager verbaut nicht Cube sondern Fox und die sind tatsächlich nicht sonderlich langlebig. So gesehen moppert das Gummitier diesmal gar nicht gegen Cube. Die Lager von Huber halte ich aber auch für deutlich besser als die dösigen Foxdinger.

Gummischwain, die Lager ändern gar nix daran das das Stereo viel Feedback vom Untergrund vermittelt. Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass sich das Ansprechverhalten etwas verbessert hat aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich, das bewegt sich im µ-Bereich. Dein Tipp ist daher aus meiner Sicht nur bedingt hilfreich. Und wenn Du einen Hass auf Cube hast, kauf Dir ein anderes Fahrrad und lass uns den Spaß an unseren!

Vincy, vielen Dank für dir Info! Klingt interessant.

Ansonsten Hang Loose


----------



## Gummischwain (14. September 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Also um mal ein wenig in beide Richtungen auszuteilen
> 
> Unze, die Lager verbaut nicht Cube sondern Fox und die sind tatsächlich nicht sonderlich langlebig. So gesehen moppert das Gummitier diesmal gar nicht gegen Cube. Die Lager von Huber halte ich aber auch für deutlich besser als die dösigen Foxdinger.
> 
> ...



Keine Sorge, ich habe mittlerweile Spaß mit meinem Stereo. Musste nur ein paar Dinge ändern. 
Und ich habe ja bereits zugegeben, dass mein anfänglicher Hass auf CUBE etwas übertrieben dargestellt ist!  
Sorry!

In meinem Fall, waren die Hauptlager aber wirklich kaum noch zu bewegen und gleiches gilt für die Gleitlager im Dämpfer. Ich habe den Bolzen des Dämpfers oben in den Schraubstock eingespannt und konnte den Dämpfer nur mit aller Gewalt drehen (die rote Schicht der Gleitlager war fast vollständig aufgelöst)! Wenn du selber HUBER Buchsen verwendest weißt du ja wie's eigentlich sein sollte! 
Jetzt wo das Hauptlager wieder normal läuft und auch die Buchsen sich normal  bewegen lassen ist das Ansprechverhalten wirklich um Längen besser geworden.

Was den Dämpfer angeht habt ihr ja vollkommen Recht! 
Aber bevor man ein tuning des Dämpfers in Angriff nimmt, schadet es sicherlich nicht vorab die Lager und Buchsen zu kontrollieren.


----------



## Vincy (14. September 2011)

Flooho schrieb:


> Wird da was ausgetauscht? ein Ventil? oder schrauben die den Dämpfer nur auf und drehen an irgendnem Rädchen?


 
Andere Shims und interne Einstellung bei Boostvalve. Dafür muß der Dämpfer aber geöffnet werden. 
Mir fehlen da leider die erforderlichen spezifischen Fachkenntnisse. 




Gummischwain schrieb:


> @ Vincy: Hatte zuerst auch überlegt das tuning zu machen aber die Reduzierung des Luftvolumens hat bei mir etwas geholfen.


 
Die Reduzierung des Luftvolumens verändert nur die Federkennlinie (höhere Endprogression). Hilft gegen Durchschlagen. Verändert aber nichts an der Dämpfung.


----------



## stereorider84 (14. September 2011)

hy ihr alle,

hab mal ne frage.

hat noch jemand von euch das stereo team 2011 und wenn ja ist das normal das da die formula r1 bremshebel dran sind aber die rx bremssättel?

und was ist der unterschied zwischen rx und r1 ist die eine nur neuer wie die andere?


----------



## Vincy (15. September 2011)

Das ist eine Formula R1X. 
Die R1 ist gewichtsoptimiert und die Teile sind aus geschmiedetem Alu.
http://www.formula-brake.it/en/bikes/r1
http://www.formula-brake.it/en/bikes/rx


----------



## Oli01 (16. September 2011)

Hab heute nach nun fast 4 Wochen Wartezeit endlich einen neuen Fat Albert für hinten bekommen sollen. Hab noch ne Feierabendrunde gedreht und bin dann zum Händler. 

Tja, war leider noch ne Speiche gebrochen.. Hatte es noch gar nicht bemerkt oder es ist just zuvor passiert. Jetzt stehts Stereo erst mal bis Montag beim Händler... naja soll wohl eh Regenwetter geben am Sonntag.

Kann sein, dass ich neu Einspeichen lassen sollte. Die Aluteile an den Speichenenden sind total korrodiert nach nun 1.5 Jahren des 2010'er Stereos.


----------



## Beppe (16. September 2011)

AX 2011, wir sind wieder da! 

Etappen.........


----------



## chrisle (18. September 2011)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Hab heute nach nun fast 4 Wochen Wartezeit endlich einen neuen Fat Albert für hinten bekommen sollen. Hab noch ne Feierabendrunde gedreht und bin dann zum Händler.
> 
> Tja, war leider noch ne Speiche gebrochen.. Hatte es noch gar nicht bemerkt oder es ist just zuvor passiert. Jetzt stehts Stereo erst mal bis Montag beim Händler... naja soll wohl eh Regenwetter geben am Sonntag.
> 
> Kann sein, dass ich neu Einspeichen lassen sollte. Die Aluteile an den Speichenenden sind total korrodiert nach nun 1.5 Jahren des 2010'er Stereos.



Was für Laufräder sind betroffen? Sunringle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sunset (18. September 2011)

hallo,
soll hier keine großartige verkaufspost von mir werden. hab hier aber noch´n paar teile, die speziell für mein cube stereo gemacht wurden übrig und liegen leider nur noch rum. 
denke, der ein oder andere hier hat sicherlich noch verwendung dafür. wenn also jemand etwas davon für einen angemessenen unkostenbeitrag gebrauchen kann, darf sich gerne bei mir per pn (will hier bitte keine großartige spamwelle lostreten) melden.


----------



## lmart1n (18. September 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Lowspeed-Druckstufe ist da etwas überdämpft. Anderes Tune (Valving) kostet bei Toxoholics 51.
> Habe ich bei meinem 2010er Stereo HPC gemacht. Jetzt ist das Ansprechverhalten deutlich sensibler und man hat eine bessere Traktion, insbesondere bei kleinen Schlägen.
> Die Lowspeed-Druckstufe wurde geändert. Die Highspeed-Druckstufe und Rebound habe ich unverändert gelassen, da es für mich passend ist.
> Neues Tune: Velocity/Compression *L* (light) statt M (medium), Rebound *M*, Boostvalve *175 *psi statt 200 psi.
> ...



Ich hab Vel. und Compr. beides Low - von daher seh ich hier kein Potenzial, abgesehen von PUSH Tuning bei TF... was eben für ein Trainingsbike bzw. fahrendes Ersatzteillager zuviel Geld ist ;-) Habe auch "normalen" RP23, kein Boostvalve, was aber bei 70 Kg fahrfertig kein Problem sein sollte.

Lager sind natürlich alle längst gecheckt. Ich glaub ich muss mich dran gewöhnen das der Bock eben nicht so sensibel ist.


----------



## Oli01 (19. September 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Was für Laufräder sind betroffen? Sunringle?



DT Swiss


----------



## osbow (21. September 2011)

So, an mein 2011er Stereo Pro soll nun endlich eine Vario Sattelstütze dran. In´s Auge gefasst habe ich die KindSchock i900r. Dazu habe ich eine Frage:

Im ausgefahrenen Zustand bin ich bei Stufe 12 (ca. 22 cm). Welche Länge (300/350/385) und welchen Durchmesser (31,6 / 30,9) brauche ich da? Welche Reduzierhülsen sind gut?


----------



## JDEM (21. September 2011)

Alles schon zigfach behandelt. Kannst ja mal die Suchfunktion benutzen, danach dürften deine Fragen wohl geklärt sein.


----------



## chrisle (21. September 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Alles schon zigfach behandelt. Kannst ja mal die Suchfunktion benutzen, danach dürften deine Fragen wohl geklärt sein.



 Der Mann hat Recht, hier wirst du fündig
Habe noch eine Hülse hier rumliegen, wenn Interesse besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (21. September 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## erbchen (21. September 2011)

Hi,

welche Einbaulänge haben die Dämpfer für das Cube Stereo 2009?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## JDEM (21. September 2011)

Steht hier bestimmt auch zigmal aber es sind 190mm mit 50mm Hub. Buchsen sind 55/19mm breit mit 8mm Bohrung.

Vll. wäre ne kleine FAQ praktisch, die direkt am Anfang des Threads steht. Würde immer wieder aufkommende Fragen unnötig machen


----------



## erbchen (21. September 2011)

Danke


----------



## onkel2306 (22. September 2011)

Ich habe mal ne Frage zu euren Rahmengrößen/Körpergrößen.

Bin 1,85. Zur Zeit habe ich ein Fully Rahmen mit 48cm - der mir aber zu klein... kann ich mich beim fahrne einfach nicht mit anfreunden.

Davor hatte ich einen 20" Harttailrahmen.

Nun bin ich am überlegen mir ein 22" Stereorahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## baumeister21 (22. September 2011)

Das kommt auch auf deine Schrittlänge an. Außerdem ist das Einsatzgebiet entscheidend. Wenn du nur Touren fährst, dann eher den größeren Rahmen. 
Ich fahre mit gleicher Größe und 86cm Schrittlänge einen 20" und bin super zufrieden. Ich fahre allerdings schon eher hart Bergab. 
Es gibt hier sicherlich auch Leute die mit 185cm 18" fahren und glücklich sind. 
Am besten ist Probefahren.


----------



## onkel2306 (22. September 2011)

Ich fahre weniger Tour - eher Trails und am liebsten auch mal bisschen technischer Bergab.

Habe eine Schrittlänge von 88cm. 

Will mit dem Rad nächstes Jahr nen AlpenX fahren - entweder normal oder mit Liftunterstuetzung mehr auf Bergabausgelegt.


----------



## stereorider84 (22. September 2011)

> Ich habe mal ne Frage zu euren Rahmengrößen/Körpergrößen.
> 
> Bin 1,85. Zur Zeit habe ich ein Fully Rahmen mit 48cm - der mir aber zu  klein... kann ich mich beim fahrne einfach nicht mit anfreunden.
> 
> ...



hy,

ich bin 1,83 und fahre ein 2011 18" und bin sehr zufrieden.
hab auch lange beine also denke ich du bist mit nem 20" am besten bedient.


----------



## onkel2306 (22. September 2011)

Schade - Dann wird das 22" wohl wirklich zu groß.


----------



## lmart1n (22. September 2011)

18" bei 88cm Schrittlänge und 183cm Körpergröße... haha... Da sitzt man ja drauf wie ein Affe.

Ich fahr mit 83er Schrittlänge und 173cm 18". Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt schon relativ kompakt mit 60cm Vorbau.

Also passt daher sicher 20" besser. Ob das 22" auch geht, weiß ich nicht... das könnte schon wieder zu groß sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (23. September 2011)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Schade - Dann wird das 22" wohl wirklich zu groß.



P R O B E F A H R E N!!!

Aber als grober Richtwert tun es die Rechner im Netz, die anhand deiner Körpergröße und Schrittlänge die notwendige Rahmengröße ermitteln.
Wenn du mehr Touring betreibst passt die Größe meist. Tendierst du in die andere Richtung (bikepark, fr etc..) nimm eher ne nummer kleiner.
22" ist aber in jedem Fall zu groß würde ich sagen!!!
Stell dich mal über den Rahmen und heb das Vorderrad 10 cm an. Wenn's früh "klingelt" solltest du ne Nummer kleiner wählen. Ansonsten kommst du im Gelände und gerade bergauf nicht schadfrei vom Bock runter.


----------



## stereorider84 (23. September 2011)

@ gummischwain

da geb ich dir absolut recht.

habs gerade eben mal ausprobiert, also mit meinen 1,83 kann ich denn vorderreifen nicht mal 10 cm anheben dann "Klingelts" schon wie du so schön schreibst.

und ob das aussieht wie ein affe weiß ich nicht, ich schau mir selten selbst beim fahren zu.


----------



## Oli01 (23. September 2011)

Ich fahr das 22'' und bei mir hats noch nicht geklingelt... (siehe SattelstÃ¼tze).

Derletzt hat mal der Mechaniker meines HÃ¤ndlers ne Probefahrt gemacht - er war nicht viel kleiner als ich, aber muÃte den Sattel total runterstellen... Da sieht man mal, dass die KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe allein kaum als Aussage reicht.

Aber ich fahr ja auch mehr Touren und dafÃ¼r stimmst dann wieder... Nur, wenn ich mal ne enge Kehre nehmen muss, merke ich den dann groÃen und langen Rahmen.

Hab jetzt Ã¼brigens wieder nen neuen Fat Albert hinten rauf. Hat geschlagene 4 Wochen gedauert und dann 50â¬ gekostet, bis der Reifen endlich beschafft werden konnte... Sind die Teile so selten oder was? Aber hat auch lange (~2600km) gehalten. Guter Reifen! Alles ohne Platten bislang!


----------



## JDEM (23. September 2011)

Kaufst du Reifen in der Apotheke?


----------



## stereorider84 (23. September 2011)

@OLI01
was hasten du für ne grösse oder haste du ne ausgefallene farbe?
für 50 euro bekommst du bei uns fast 2 stück sind dann halt schwarz und 2.4er.


----------



## icube (23. September 2011)

@ onkel du hast ne pn.


----------



## onkel2306 (23. September 2011)

Da 22" nun zu groß sind, werd ich ausschau nach nem 20" halten - 18 werden mit sicherheit wieder zu klein.

Gibt es in Dresden oder Halle jemanden mit dem Stereo oder Fritzz?

Ich habe mich nun mittlerweile auf nen Stereo oder Fritzz eingeschossen. 

Ist der UNTerschied zum Fritzz sehr groß? Ausser Federweg.


----------



## stereorider84 (23. September 2011)

der unterschied zwischen stereo und fritzz ist wie du ja selbst schon geschrieben hast der federweg und ausserdem hat das fritzz vorne eine 203er bremsscheibe und das stereo ne 180er und das fritzz ist auch noch schwerer.
kann sein das es noch weiteres gibt fällt mir jetzt aber nicht ein.


----------



## onkel2306 (23. September 2011)

Würdet ihr sagen, das das Stereo fpr eine Transalp ausreicht? Wie gesagt - einsatzgebiet wäre überwiegen Waldtrails, auch mal Technischer. Vielleicht mal ne Runde auf der Dirtstrecke.

Auch mal ordentlich ausgewaschene Trails uebersteht? Oder sollte man da doch eher zum Fritzz greifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (23. September 2011)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr sagen, das das Stereo fpr eine Transalp ausreicht?


was meist du mit was man alles ueber die alpen radeln kann? der alte heckmair hatte
ein gammliges ht mit einer der ersten federgabeln: satte 40mm "feder"weg.



> Wie gesagt - einsatzgebiet wäre überwiegen Waldtrails, auch mal Technischer. Vielleicht mal ne Runde auf der Dirtstrecke.
> 
> Auch mal ordentlich ausgewaschene Trails uebersteht? Oder sollte man da doch eher zum Fritzz greifen?


kommt drauf an, wie "abwaerts" du faehrst. das stereo macht alles mit. das fritzz 
ist halt die bessere wahl, wenn's heftiger wird. dafuer wiegt's mehr. wenn du beides
haben willst, musst dir ein liteville kaufen. da loehnst aber dann auch deutlich mehr.
ich kenn die gegend um dd jetzt nicht so gut, aber ich glaub nicht, dass du da ein fritzz
zwingend brauchst.


----------



## Beppe (23. September 2011)

Das Stereo ist wie gemacht für anspruchsvolle Transalps. Ein paar Beiträge zurück hab ich unsere kürzlich gefahrenen Etappen gepostet. Für mich bietet das Rad derzeit einen idealen Mix aus uphill und dh Qualitäten

Ein paar Impressionen von unserer Woche findest Du auf dasimmerdabei.net

Gruesse



onkel2306 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr sagen, das das Stereo fpr eine Transalp ausreicht? Wie gesagt - einsatzgebiet wäre überwiegen Waldtrails, auch mal Technischer. Vielleicht mal ne Runde auf der Dirtstrecke.
> 
> Auch mal ordentlich ausgewaschene Trails uebersteht? Oder sollte man da doch eher zum Fritzz greifen?


----------



## onkel2306 (23. September 2011)

Das man auch mit seinem 100mm HT bequem über die Alpen kommt bezweifle ich ja auch nciht im geringsten.

Abwaerts auch mal S3 Niveau, wenn das aussagekraeftiger ist.

Ist das Stereo auch für Trail geeignet? Ich denke mal schon oder - bei grundlegenden fahrrerischen vorraussetzungen ... ?!


----------



## Oli01 (23. September 2011)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> @OLI01
> was hasten du für ne grösse oder haste du ne ausgefallene farbe?
> für 50 euro bekommst du bei uns fast 2 stück sind dann halt schwarz und 2.4er.



Also wenn ich mal die Internetshops durchsuche, komme ich auch auf ca. 40 für den 2.4'er SnakeSkin. Mit Versand bin ich dann auch bei 50.


----------



## Oli01 (23. September 2011)

Nen Freund is mit seinem 12Jahre alten Scott Carbon HT (natürlich mit Cantilever-Bremsen) vor 2 Jahren die Heckmair Route gefahren. Er meinte - oben war er immer der Erste. Es gab viele Tragepassagen - da war er auch sehr froh über jedes Gramm weniger am Bike. Bergab - naja, er meinte dann schon, dass nach 10km bergab dann die Hände und Arme verkrampft sind. Aber runter sind sie alle gekommen, der eine sogar mit ner angebrochenen Hand (wurde ihm erst beim Arztbesuch zu Hause mitgeteilt), nach einem Sturz am ersten Tag.

Nen schwereres Bike muß man dann auch tragen können. Ne Transalp macht man eigentlich eher mit leichteren Bikes. HT's & Co sind dafür sehr gut geeignet. Bedenken sollte man ja auch, dass man sein ganzes Gepäck auf dem Rücken trägt...

Ich glaub weniger, dass man auf einer Transalp mit einem Fritzz noch sehr glücklich aussehen wird. Da sind auch mal 2 Pässe am Tag zu meistern. Glaube was von 2500..2700hm an einem Tag gehört zu haben...


----------



## fatz (24. September 2011)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Das man auch mit seinem 100mm HT bequem über die Alpen kommt bezweifle ich ja auch nciht im geringsten.


von bequem hab ich nix gesagt 



> Abwaerts auch mal S3 Niveau, wenn das aussagekraeftiger ist.
> 
> Ist das Stereo auch für Trail geeignet? Ich denke mal schon oder - bei grundlegenden fahrrerischen vorraussetzungen ... ?!


ich bin 5 jahre ein 06er stereo gefahren. als es bei mir richtung s3 ging hab ich eine
lyrik eingebaut, weil da die 130er fox talas xtt einfach nicht mitgekommen ist. die gabel
ist aber einfach schl....echt. mit der lyrik war dann nur noch der wunsch nach weniger 
gewicht.
die heutigen stereos sollten da deutlich weiter mitgehen. nochmal: ich glaub nicht, dass
du ein fritzz *brauchst*. was aber nicht heisst, dass es spass macht, wenn du
entsprechend faehrst. der beraufspass ist halt deutlich mehr eingeschraenkt, ausser
du bist beieinader wie ein viech. ich hab auch einen kollegen, der tritt ein morewood
kalula mit dh-kassette und einfach-kettenblatt 1000hm im stehen bergauf und grinst 
dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (24. September 2011)

Man kann auch mit nem Crosser transalpen, es gibt auch Leute die mit nem Bonanzarad bei Rund um Koeln starten oder Alb Extrem mit nem Tretroller fahren. Als Ausstiegsszenario beim Ax bleibt dann ja noch der Inntalradweg.


----------



## Guerill0 (24. September 2011)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr sagen, das das Stereo fpr eine Transalp ausreicht? Wie gesagt - einsatzgebiet wäre überwiegen Waldtrails, auch mal Technischer. Vielleicht mal ne Runde auf der Dirtstrecke.
> 
> Auch mal ordentlich ausgewaschene Trails uebersteht? Oder sollte man da doch eher zum Fritzz greifen?



Wenn du so ne Trage-Transalp ala Heckmair vorhast, dann gibt sicherlich bessere (leichtere) Bikes, aber ansonsten is das Stereo ne gute Wahl. 

Bikepark und Gardaseetrails hab mein Stereo auch schon überlebt. Bis auf die nicht vorhandene Steckachse vermiss ich ehrlich gesagt gar nix im Vergleich zum Fritzz.


----------



## Gummischwain (25. September 2011)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Bis auf die nicht vorhandene Steckachse vermiss ich ehrlich gesagt gar nix im Vergleich zum Fritzz.



Die Stereos ab 2009? haben ja nun Steckachse vorne 15mm so wie hinten X12. Also muss man das nicht mehr vermissen. 

Zum Rest kann ich nix sagen, weil NRW verdammt wenig Berge hat! 
Leider!!!


----------



## onkel2306 (25. September 2011)

Gut - Ich denke dann wird es wohl ein Stereo werden. Sofern ich mich nicht wieder kurzfristig umentscheide. 

D.h. Aber auch, dass ich dann neue Nabn brauche - dann wirds ja doch wieder teurer als gedacht - nicht nur Rahmen kaufen -,-


----------



## Guerill0 (25. September 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Die Stereos ab 2009? haben ja nun Steckachse vorne 15mm so wie hinten X12. Also muss man das nicht mehr vermissen.
> 
> Zum Rest kann ich nix sagen, weil NRW verdammt wenig Berge hat!
> Leider!!!



Also mein 2010er Stereo RX hat ne Revelation mit Schnellspanner...
Mit den NC17 DH Dingern fährt sichs aber ganz vernünftig


----------



## Oli01 (26. September 2011)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> der unterschied zwischen stereo und fritzz ist wie du ja selbst schon geschrieben hast der federweg und ausserdem hat das fritzz vorne eine 203er bremsscheibe und das stereo ne 180er und das fritzz ist auch noch schwerer.
> kann sein das es noch weiteres gibt fällt mir jetzt aber nicht ein.



Das mit den Bremsscheiben läßt sich ja easy abändern. Mein 2010'er Stereo The One hat vorne und hinten 203'er Bremsscheiben (einfach als Wunsch beim Händler angegeben). Ist zwar wohl nicht garantiert vom Hersteller aus, aber naja.. Die ersten puren Stahlscheiben (keine Ahnung, was das fürn Hersteller war, hatte mein Händler eingebaut) haben aber ein Jahr lang mit Klingeln genervt. Inzwischen hab ich nochmals Wechseln lassen auf die Shimano-Discs mit Aluspidern (gibts auch als 6-Loch-Variante). Genial - kein Klingeln und Singen mehr. Alles ruhig. Top!

Der Mechanikus meines Händlers meinte nach einer kurzen Probefahrt nur: meine Güte, sind die Bremsen bissig! 

Die Formula The One im Zusammenhang mit Shimano-Aluspider-Discs (203mm) kann ich nur empfehlen auf dem Stereo!

Appropo Unterschied zw. Fritzz und Stereo, wie ist denn der Pedal-Boden-Abstand beim Fritzz? Das Stereo bekommt man ja hin und wieder zum Aufsetzen, wenns kurz durchfedert über ner Bodenwelle/Wurzel. Ist das Fritzz eigentlich höher gebaut?


----------



## Flooho (26. September 2011)

> The One im Zusammenhang mit Shimano-Aluspider-Discs (203mm) kann ich nur empfehlen


 
Servus, habe mir die gleichen Scheiben drauf gemacht. Seitdem Flattert die Gabel beim Bremsen kurz vorm stehen bleiben. Stört nicht wiklich da es nicht mehr auftritt wenns bergab geht bzw. die Bremse warm ist, zumindest nicht wirklich bemerkbar.

ist das bei dir auch so?


----------



## Gummischwain (26. September 2011)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> Also mein 2010er Stereo RX hat ne Revelation mit Schnellspanner...
> Mit den NC17 DH Dingern fährt sichs aber ganz vernünftig



*patsch* 

Recht du hast! Nicht jede Version hat z.B. die Fox Talas drinne...


----------



## Anselmus (26. September 2011)

Also mein 2011er Stereo hat ne RS Revelation mit 15mm Stecker...


----------



## Gummischwain (26. September 2011)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Also mein 2011er Stereo hat ne RS Revelation mit 15mm Stecker...



Die hat einen Stecker?!
Wie weit kommst du denn mit dem Kabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (26. September 2011)

WLAN-Kabel


----------



## osbow (26. September 2011)

So mein Kind Shock i900r ist verbaut und ich bin absolut zufrieden. Die beste Investition die ich je gemacht habe. Nur bin ich mir mit der Kabelführung unsicher. Bei mir läuft die rechts an der Sattelklemme und dann am Unterrohr hin zum Lenker. Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## Beppe (26. September 2011)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...FKkxQXilPtI/s1024/2011-09-06_10-27-08_342.jpg

Im Bogen an der Klemmschelle vorbei am Oberrohr entlang. Hat sich bewährt u den Vorteil, dass man nicht die Hinterbauhebeleien passieren muss.


----------



## GKD (27. September 2011)

Am Wochenende ist mir bei einer Abfahrt die Federgabel weggesackt (Revelation AIr Race). Es hat sich so angehört, als würde ein größerer Stein gegen den Rahmen geschleudert.
Als ich das Rad vom Trail wegheben wollte bemerkte ich das "Spiel" in der Gabel. ca. 30 mm Sackte sie immer runter. 
Der Händler meinte die U-Turn einheit wäre defekt und hat sie zu Sram geschickt.

Schade eigentlich nach knapp 2 Monaten


----------



## jammerlappen (27. September 2011)

...aber kein Einzelfall. Meine U-Turneinheit war eigentlich immer im Arsch, wenn nich die Abstreifringe rausgepoppt sind...


----------



## osbow (27. September 2011)

Beppe schrieb:


> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...FKkxQXilPtI/s1024/2011-09-06_10-27-08_342.jpg
> 
> Im Bogen an der Klemmschelle vorbei am Oberrohr entlang. Hat sich bewährt u den Vorteil, dass man nicht die Hinterbauhebeleien passieren muss.



OK, hab ich mir schon fast gedacht dass es hier sinnvoller sein könnte. Es gibt doch zum Befestigen die Kabelhalterungen zum kleben. Sind die sinnvoll oder doch eher häßliche Kabelbinder?


----------



## Beppe (27. September 2011)

Wir haben 2 selbstklebende Halter dran, diese aber wg den Rad-tragereien beim AX mit Tesa nochmals am Oberrohr gesichert. Zudem haben wir an der Reverb an der Alumutter ne zweite Leitungsführung angebracht. Kann man das auf dem Bild erkennen?


----------



## osbow (27. September 2011)

Kann man gut erkennen. Gibt es selbstklebende Halter die man empfehlen kann? Oder reicht 0815 aus?


----------



## Schmiederich (27. September 2011)

hi 
lässt sich beim stereo 2008 ein tapered steuersatz 1 1/5    1 1/8 einbauen?
eingebaut ist noch fsa orbit z 1,5 semiintegriert
gruß thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (27. September 2011)

GKD schrieb:


> Am Wochenende ist mir bei einer Abfahrt die Federgabel weggesackt (Revelation AIr Race)...Der Händler meinte die U-Turn einheit wäre defekt und hat sie zu Sram geschickt.


tröste dich, du bist nicht der einzige. so ging´s vielen, auch mir.
aber nach 14 tagen auf die reparatur beim importeuer (war im frühjahr) funktioniert seit dem alles wieder bestens !
psx0407


----------



## GKD (27. September 2011)

Vielleicht ist es Baugruppenbedingt in einer Serie gewesen  (Ich habe ja ein Neurad aus 2010).
Hatte nur Schiss, dass es was sicherheitsrelevantes ist, aber ist ja zum Glück nichts schlimmeres passiert!
Mein Händler meinte, dass die Saison rum sei und ich mit Glück nur eine Woche warten müsste 

MfG


----------



## Vincy (27. September 2011)

Schmiederich schrieb:


> hi
> lässt sich beim stereo 2008 ein tapered steuersatz 1 1/5 1 1/8 einbauen?
> eingebaut ist noch fsa orbit z 1,5 semiintegriert
> gruß thomas


 
Kommt drauf an, welcher Steuersatz. Da gibt es verschiedene Varianten. 
Auf den Durchmesser beim Steuerrohr und Lagerschalen achten!
http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/S.H.I.S.php
http://www.bicycleheadsets.com/uploads/S.H.I.S_doku_20101216.pdf


----------



## Oli01 (27. September 2011)

Flooho schrieb:


> Servus, habe mir die gleichen Scheiben drauf gemacht. Seitdem Flattert die Gabel beim Bremsen kurz vorm stehen bleiben. Stört nicht wiklich da es nicht mehr auftritt wenns bergab geht bzw. die Bremse warm ist, zumindest nicht wirklich bemerkbar.
> 
> ist das bei dir auch so?



Denke das kommt eher vom größeren Scheibendurchmesser. Das ist tendentiell auch mit den anderen 203'er Scheiben so gewesen...


----------



## osbow (29. September 2011)

Ich brauche eine schaltbare Kettenführung und will mit die "Blackspire Stinger Chain Tensioner" holen. Jetzt wird hier von BB, ISCG, ISCG 05 gesprochen. Was brauche ich für mein Stereo Pro (2011)? Und für was stehen die Bezeichnungen?


----------



## derAndre (29. September 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich brauche eine schaltbare Kettenführung und will mit die "Blackspire Stinger Chain Tensioner" holen. Jetzt wird hier von BB, ISCG, ISCG 05 gesprochen. Was brauche ich für mein Stereo Pro (2011)? Und für was stehen die Bezeichnungen?



BB = Bottem Broket => wird unter die Trelagerschale geklemmt (ist was Du brauchst)
ISCG = ISCG keine Ahnung wofür das steht. Gibt in verschiednen Ausführungen. Ist eine am Rahmen integrierte Trägerplatte mich Löchern für z.B. Kettenführungen etc. Haste nich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (29. September 2011)

*ISCG* steht für International Standard Chainguide. 
http://www.iscg.org/
http://bionicon.com/de/iscg-05


----------



## derAndre (29. September 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> *ISCG* steht für International Standard Chainguide.
> http://www.iscg.org/
> http://bionicon.com/de/iscg-05




Sach ich doch, hehe.


----------



## osbow (30. September 2011)

Top! Vielen Dank euch beiden!


----------



## osbow (30. September 2011)

Abschließend noch eine kurze Frage zu den Kettenblättern. Ich würde gerne meine LX von drei auf zwei Kettenblätter umrüsten. Was macht am meisten Sinn? 22/36? 24/36? Welche Kettenblätter sind zu empfehlen? TA Specialites sollen gut sein, oder?


----------



## p00nage (1. Oktober 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Abschließend noch eine kurze Frage zu den Kettenblättern. Ich würde gerne meine LX von drei auf zwei Kettenblätter umrüsten. Was macht am meisten Sinn? 22/36? 24/36? Welche Kettenblätter sind zu empfehlen? TA Specialites sollen gut sein, oder?



Kommt auf deine Kassette und Fahrgewohnheiten an. Ich hab ne 26/38Xt Kurbel und bin am überlegen ob ich da beide Blätter tauschen soll oder nur eins, weis nicht genau was da alles machbar wäre. Hab hinten ne 11-36 Kassette und mir fehlt nach oben für s flache bissl was und dann könnte ich eben, falls möglich auch nen 24er drauf machen um noch nen Notgang zu haben falls es mal wirklich steil wird.


----------



## Xstream85 (1. Oktober 2011)

Schmiederich schrieb:


> hi
> lässt sich beim stereo 2008 ein tapered steuersatz 1 1/5    1 1/8 einbauen?
> eingebaut ist noch fsa orbit z 1,5 semiintegriert
> gruß thomas



Servus,

hab selbst eine Tapered Revelation im 2008er Stereo und das geht mit  einem FSA Gravity 1 Steuersatz 1A  (http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25282_Gravity-tapered-Steuersatz-.html).

Im Prinzip passen alle 4 Gravity Steuersätze, aber Nr. 2 und 4 würde ich  die nicht empfehlen, da hier die Lagerkörper im Unterteil sehr klein  ausfallen und es eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit ist bis die sich  zerlegen.

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## osbow (2. Oktober 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Kommt auf deine Kassette und Fahrgewohnheiten an. Ich hab ne 26/38Xt Kurbel und bin am überlegen ob ich da beide Blätter tauschen soll oder nur eins, weis nicht genau was da alles machbar wäre. Hab hinten ne 11-36 Kassette und mir fehlt nach oben für s flache bissl was und dann könnte ich eben, falls möglich auch nen 24er drauf machen um noch nen Notgang zu haben falls es mal wirklich steil wird.



Ich hab hinten auch eine 11-36 Kasette. Optimal wäre für mich vielleicht 22/34 oder eben 24/36. Ich find´s nur schwer zu sagen wenn man die Größen nicht vorher gefahren bin. Fahrgewohnheit? Klassisches Cube-Stereo-Gebiet: Bergauf wie Bergab. Deswegen wollte ich Erfahrungsberichte haben die evtl. von einem zu kleinen Kettenblatt abraten und/oder zu einem größeren tendieren.


----------



## Schmiederich (2. Oktober 2011)

danke für die info
ich will auch eine tapered gabel mit 120 - 160mm einbauen.
gruß schmiederich


----------



## fatz (2. Oktober 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich hab hinten auch eine 11-36 Kasette. Optimal wäre für mich vielleicht 22/34 oder eben 24/36.



ich fahr 9fach 22/36 mit 11/34er kassette.
mit der 11/36 kombi kannst bis ca 35km/h gut mittreten. drueber isses mir zu viel
gehaxel. da lass ich's einfach laufen und gut. wenn du oft steil rauffaehrst waer ein 22er 
vermutlich ganz nett. kettenblaetter wuerd ich definitiv shimpanso nehmen. sind billig und 
die andern halten auch nicht laenger. ich fahr sogar das 22er deore, weil das aus stahl 
ist. haelt ewig und die paar gramm kannst vergessen.


----------



## derAndre (3. Oktober 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich hab hinten auch eine 11-36 Kasette. Optimal wäre für mich vielleicht 22/34 oder eben 24/36. Ich find´s nur schwer zu sagen wenn man die Größen nicht vorher gefahren bin. Fahrgewohnheit? Klassisches Cube-Stereo-Gebiet: Bergauf wie Bergab. Deswegen wollte ich Erfahrungsberichte haben die evtl. von einem zu kleinen Kettenblatt abraten und/oder zu einem größeren tendieren.



Ist 11-36 dann 10 Fach? Ich denke auch 11-34 + 22/36 ist nahezu ideal. Bis das 34er Blatt verschlissen ist, fahre ich es noch aber ich wünsche mir schon hin und wieder ein drittes Blatt oder aber eben ein 36er. Das 22er fahre ich auch in Stahl. Das macht einfach Sinn, vor allem wenn man wie ich ein Allwetter Fahrer ist. Auch das 34er bzw. 36er Blatt kaufe ich nicht als XTR o.ä. Dafür verschleiße ich die Dinger einfach zu oft. (bin aber auch ein bisschen schwerer und muss ordentlich Nm aufbringen um das Stereo und mich den Berg hoch zu kurbeln)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (3. Oktober 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> P R O B E F A H R E N!!!
> 
> Aber als grober Richtwert tun es die Rechner im Netz, die anhand deiner Körpergröße und Schrittlänge die notwendige Rahmengröße ermitteln.
> Wenn du mehr Touring betreibst passt die Größe meist. Tendierst du in die andere Richtung (bikepark, fr etc..) nimm eher ne nummer kleiner.
> ...


 
Auch alles grobe Richtlinien. Ich fahr 22" und bin sehr zufrieden. Da ich sowieso
noch etwas wachse und eher parklastig fahre passt das


----------



## mtblukas (3. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du eher im Park fährst solltets du doch eher eine kleinere Größe nehmen oder?


----------



## JDEM (3. Oktober 2011)

Krasser Widerspruch...


----------



## Flooho (3. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

gestern hat sich bei mir am Hinterrad ne Speiche verabschiedet. Das Laufrad ist ein Sun Ringel von einem 2010er Stereo. Die Speiche ist in Fahrtrichtung links an der Nabe angeschlagen falls das einen Unterschied bei der Länge ausmacht.

Hat jemand einen Link parat wo ich eine solche Speiche beziehen kann. 

Einen neuen Nippel brauch ich vermutlich auch, da die Speiche im Nippel gerissen ist.

Danke schonmal 

Flo


----------



## wurzelhoppser (4. Oktober 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ich fahr 9fach 22/36 mit 11/34er kassette.
> mit der 11/36 kombi kannst bis ca 35km/h gut mittreten. drueber isses mir zu viel
> gehaxel. da lass ich's einfach laufen und gut. wenn du oft steil rauffaehrst waer ein 22er
> vermutlich ganz nett. kettenblaetter wuerd ich definitiv shimpanso nehmen. sind billig und
> ...


----------



## chrisle (4. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

nachdem ich so viele Probleme mit Lackplatzern an meinem Stereo HPC Team hatte, hat CUBE mir einen neuen Rahmen gegeben. Ich glaube es ist ein HPC Race Rahmen von 2011. Dieser hat keinen empfindlichen Nasslack 
Das Ganze ging blitzschnell, Donnerstag wurde reklamiert und heute war der Rahmen schon beim Händler. Sehr fair von CUBE!


----------



## Hastad (4. Oktober 2011)

Hey, 
hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit nem 1x10 bzw. 1x9 Umbau bei nem Stereo?
Wäre cool wenn es nen paar Bilder dazu gäbe! 
Grüße
Daniel


----------



## chrisle (4. Oktober 2011)

Hastad schrieb:


> Hey,
> hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit nem 1x10 bzw. 1x9 Umbau bei nem Stereo?
> Wäre cool wenn es nen paar Bilder dazu gäbe!
> Grüße
> Daniel



Ich hatte auf 2 x 10 (statt 3x) umgerüstet --> Bashguard statt großem KB, 36er in der Mitte


----------



## xerto (4. Oktober 2011)

oje heute hat es mich erwischt 

riss im hinterrad  

jetzt steh ich vor der frage welchen kauf ich  

ich war bis jetzt zufrieden mit dem sun ringle. ca. 8.000 km über stock und stein. jetzt ende...


und jetzt die bitte und ersclhagt mich nicht... ja ich kann googeln und auch die suchfunktion bedienen..

habt ihr einen tipp für mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (4. Oktober 2011)

veltec v two


----------



## lmart1n (4. Oktober 2011)

Lieber gleich was gutes... 

Forumstipp DT Swiss 240s + NoTubes ZTR Flow

ich fahre sowohl mit dem Stereo als auch mit meinen Liteville DT Swiss EX 1750! Wenn die Felgen im Eimer sind pack ich auch ZTR Flow drauf, die Naben werden halten ;-) ...


----------



## JDEM (4. Oktober 2011)

Definitiv ein guter Tipp. Flow Felgen sind leicht, haltbar und können superleicht auf Tubeless umgerüstet werden. Die 240S Naben sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben, Dt Swiss hat nen guten Service und leicht sind sie auch noch.

Bezüglich 1x10 müsste man ne Kettenführung finden die nicht mit dem Hauptlager kollidiert und ne Innenlagerklemmung besitzt, da fällt mir spontan von MRP die Lopes Sl ein. Überlege auch teilweise auf 1x10 umzurüsten, dann am besten noch mit 9-36er Kassette, die gibt es leider nur noch nicht...


----------



## chrisle (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe die ZTR Flow mit Funworks 4-way und Sapim Speichen. 
1790g, keine Probleme, für das Geld habe ich nirgends "mehr" bekommen.

--> Gibt es bei Actionsports und H&S


----------



## xerto (5. Oktober 2011)

danke


----------



## JDEM (5. Oktober 2011)

Die aber am besten direkt bei Action Sports kaufen, dort werden sie hergestellt und wenn mal doch was dran sein sollte, gehts wesentlich schneller vom Service her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (5. Oktober 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> oje heute hat es mich erwischt
> 
> riss im hinterrad
> 
> ...



Hält was er verspricht
Hope Pro II Evo - NoTubes ZTR Flow bei 
Bike 24
http://www.bike24.de


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. Oktober 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Wenn du eher im Park fährst solltets du doch eher eine kleinere Größe nehmen oder?


 
Ja, aber ich bin auch relativ groß. Werde min. 1,90 und komme mit 
dem Rad wirklich super klar. Alles Geschmackssache


----------



## Gummischwain (7. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Auch alles grobe Richtlinien. Ich fahr 22" und bin sehr zufrieden. Da ich sowieso
> noch etwas wachse und eher parklastig fahre passt das



22" bei 1,90 m und dann fahren wir damit "parklastig"?!
Oookaay...

Und was den letzten Satz meiner vorherigen Aussage betrifft: nix grobe Richtlinie, das ist bei den meisten Rahmengeos Fakt. Versuche mal bei einem bike mit nicht genügend Luft oberhalb des oberen Rahmenrohrs bei genügend Steigung vom Sattel zu kommen.
Nichts für ungut, aber gerade jemand der angbl. viel im bikepark unterwegs ist sollte das wissen.


----------



## xerto (7. Oktober 2011)

hi freaks

nochmal eine frage zum stereo:

vorne ist doch ne 9mm steckachse verbaut 

kann man die auf 15mm aufrüsten oder anders rum 15mm auf 9 mm abrüsten?


----------



## Anselmus (7. Oktober 2011)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Also mein 2011er Stereo hat ne RS Revelation mit 15mm Stecker...





Glaube nicht, dass man von 9 auf 15mm umrüsten kann. Die Gabel hat ja ne ganz andere Aufnahme. Aber ich lasse mich antürlich auch eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## dusi__ (7. Oktober 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> hi freaks
> 
> nochmal eine frage zum stereo:
> 
> ...



bei dem sunringle lrs?


----------



## fatz (7. Oktober 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> vorne ist doch ne 9mm steckachse verbaut


also zuerstmal ist das ein schnellspanner, keine steckachse 


> kann man die auf 15mm aufrüsten oder anders rum 15mm auf 9 mm abrüsten?


wenn du noch sagst welche nabe......

die meisten 15 oder 20mm steckachsnaben kannst mittels adapter auch mit schnellspanner
fahren. umgekehrt schaut's ned gut aus.


----------



## xerto (7. Oktober 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> bei dem sunringle lrs?



nee bei einem neuen..


der sunringle ist kaputt...


----------



## dusi__ (7. Oktober 2011)

wie fatz sagt welche nabe ist es denn? wenn es eine Hope ist dann gehts ohne probleme


----------



## xerto (7. Oktober 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> wie fatz sagt welche nabe ist es denn? wenn es eine Hope ist dann gehts ohne probleme



nee der lrs ist von veltec v two


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (7. Oktober 2011)

laut der veltec seite :

VR Naben: QR-Version ist nicht auf 15/20mm umrüstbar! 15/20mm-Version wird inkl. Adapter für QR ausgeliefert.

also solltest du die 15mm variante einfach mit dem adapter umbauen können.


----------



## xerto (7. Oktober 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> laut der veltec seite :
> 
> VR Naben: QR-Version ist nicht auf 15/20mm umrüstbar! 15/20mm-Version wird inkl. Adapter für QR ausgeliefert.
> 
> also solltest du die 15mm variante einfach mit dem adapter umbauen können.



tausend dank


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Oktober 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> 22" bei 1,90 m und dann fahren wir damit "parklastig"?!
> Oookaay...
> 
> Und was den letzten Satz meiner vorherigen Aussage betrifft: nix grobe Richtlinie, das ist bei den meisten Rahmengeos Fakt. Versuche mal bei einem bike mit nicht genügend Luft oberhalb des oberen Rahmenrohrs bei genügend Steigung vom Sattel zu kommen.
> Nichts für ungut, aber gerade jemand der angbl. viel im bikepark unterwegs ist sollte das wissen.


 
Es gibt auch unterschiedliche Schrittlängen... 
außerdem habe ich nicht gesagt ich bin 1,90. Nur, dass ihc mit meinem
Rad super klarkomme.


----------



## Freaky-D (8. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit Zusammen

Hab Probleme mit meiner Revelation von 2008.
Die Möhre lässt sich nicht mehr absenken. Kann den U-turn Hebel nur noch um wenige mm drehen. 
Woran kann das liegen & wie das Problem beseitigen?


----------



## fatz (8. Oktober 2011)

ich wuerd sagen, dass sich da  der plastikklotz des u-turns verklemmt hat. einfach mal aufmachen und 
nachsehen. u-turn deckel abschrauben. achtung 3 federn und kugeln drunter!! mit grossem ringschluessel
oder stecknuss aufschrauben und unten an der gabel die schraube raus. dann kannst die feder rausziehen.
vor dem zusammenbau den u-turn mechanismus gut einfetten.


----------



## Freaky-D (8. Oktober 2011)

Hi Fatz
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Werd ich gleich mal gucken und hoffen das es nur dieser Klotz ist!

greetzz


----------



## Gummischwain (9. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Es gibt auch unterschiedliche Schrittlängen...
> außerdem habe ich nicht gesagt ich bin 1,90. Nur, dass ihc mit meinem
> Rad super klarkomme.



Ach wirklich? 
Demnach müsstest du aber nur aus Beinen bestehen um bei nicht mal 1,90 m mit einem 22" (gerade im Park) klar zu kommen. 
Aber wenn's dir langt. 

@ xerto:
Ich finde die Veltec sind für den geringen Preis wirklich top und vor allem stabil!
Und Adapter werden mitgeliefert! Damit du vorne von normaler Schnellspanner auf 15mm Steckachse umrüsten kannst (oder anders herum).

Hab meine letztes Jahr hier gekauft:

http://superlight-bikeparts.de/Velt...aufradsatz-All-Mountain-Laufradsatz-Veltec-V2

Gruß


----------



## BIKESTARR (9. Oktober 2011)

OK, wir haken das Thema ab, denn ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Rad!!!


----------



## NomIS7789 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute 
ich habe heute gelesen das nächstes Jahr womöglich das stereo durch das ams 150 ersetzt werden soll???
Habt ihr da auch etwas gehört???
Ich fänds schade weil das stereo tausendmal besser aussieht als das ams 150.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (9. Oktober 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> @ xerto:
> Ich finde die Veltec sind für den geringen Preis wirklich top und vor allem stabil!
> Und Adapter werden mitgeliefert! Damit du vorne von normaler Schnellspanner auf 15mm Steckachse umrüsten kannst (oder anders herum).
> 
> ...




danke 

ich warte auf die reaktion vom händler den auf dem stereo ist noch garantie. gekauft feb 2010. sollte er mir das hinterrad ersetzen; that`s it. 

wenn nicht veltec...


----------



## Guerill0 (9. Oktober 2011)

NomIS7789 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> ich habe heute gelesen das nächstes Jahr womöglich das stereo durch das ams 150 ersetzt werden soll???
> Habt ihr da auch etwas gehört???
> Ich fänds schade weil das stereo tausendmal besser aussieht als das ams 150.



Hast du da ne Quelle dafür?


----------



## Beppe (9. Oktober 2011)

Wo gelesen, in einem Magazin, in einem Forum oder kennste jemanden mit ner Glaskugel?
Quellenangabe biddeschöön!


----------



## ewoq (9. Oktober 2011)

Fährt hier jemand ein Stereo mit 160mm Gabel (Garantie spielt keine Rolle)?


----------



## Vincy (9. Oktober 2011)

NomIS7789 schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> ich habe heute gelesen das nächstes Jahr womöglich das stereo durch das ams 150 ersetzt werden soll???
> Habt ihr da auch etwas gehört???
> Ich fänds schade weil das stereo tausendmal besser aussieht als das ams 150.


 

Das AMS 150 gibt es ja schon seit diesem Jahr. 2012 kommt das AMS SHPC 150 noch dazu.


----------



## Vincy (9. Oktober 2011)

ewoq schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand ein Stereo mit 160mm Gabel (Garantie spielt keine Rolle)?


 
Vereinzelt fahren da Einige mit einer 160er Lyrik, zB der User "Kuschi".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NomIS7789 (9. Oktober 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=520036
da hab ichs gelesen


----------



## Vincy (9. Oktober 2011)

NomIS7789 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=520036
> da hab ichs gelesen


 
Zumindest 2012 gibt es noch welche, 2013 wahrscheinlich auch noch.
http://www.cube.eu/full/


----------



## JDEM (9. Oktober 2011)

Ja, mit ner 160er/ aktuell 170er Lyrik U-Turn.
Garantie ist mir ebenfalls egal, da mittlerweile abgelaufen. Geometrie passt auch besser zum Einsatzbereich, ist bergab schön laufruhig und berghoch geht es auch noch ganz gut. U-Turn nutz ich nur an wirklich steilen Anstiegen.


----------



## ewoq (9. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank!

Ich denke auch dass der Rahmen einiges an Potential bietet. Die Revelation wird dem jedenfalls nicht gerecht. 

Dieses Video hat mich auf die Idee gebracht den Rahmen mit einer potenteren Gabel zu kombinieren (Blur LT mit 160er Fox): http://video.mpora.com/watch/zdB1cHPgA/


----------



## JDEM (9. Oktober 2011)

Hatte ja auch erst ne Revelation und aus dem selben Grund rausgeworfen. Je schneller, desto besser läuft das Bike.


----------



## fatz (9. Oktober 2011)

stereo mit lyrik geht schon. hab mein 06er eine gute weile so gefahren. auf dauer war mir die geo
aber zu wenig bergauffreudig fuer die alpen, trotz u-turn. das rad ist mittlerweile verkauft (mit der alten 
fox xtt) und die lyrik werkelt jetzt, auf 172mm gepimt, in meinem liteville 301/160


----------



## kaktusflo (14. Oktober 2011)

Hey Zusammen  

Leider hat mein neues Stereo am großen Kettenblatt (XT) Zahnausfall :O
Einer fehlt bereits... Die drum rum sehen noch ganz fit aus! Kann man 
so weiterfahren oder würdet ihr das Blatt tauschen? Bis jetzt merk ich 
nicht wirklich was! 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten!


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. Oktober 2011)

Kannst ohne Probleme weiterfahren, woher kommts denn, zur Not vll gegen einen Bash tauschen?

Christian


----------



## kaktusflo (14. Oktober 2011)

Aus Schwäbisch Hall ... Gegen was tauschen


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. Oktober 2011)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Aus Schwäbisch Hall ... Gegen was tauschen



Hehe, meinte eigentlich woher der Zahnausfall kommt , wenn du aufgesetzt hast oder öfter aufsetzt, lohnt sich vll ein Bashguard statt des 3. Blattes der die anderen Blätter schützt:







Grüße Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaktusflo (14. Oktober 2011)

Klar... Bin beim springen über ne Kante hängengeblieben 
Werd morgen gleich mal zum Händler ums Eck gehen und schauen ob der sowas auf Lager hat... Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Oktober 2011)

Habe es sogar schonmal geschafft ein Bashguard kaputt zu machen. Ist aber wirklich
sehr stabil!!!


----------



## skeee (16. Oktober 2011)

Weiß jemand wie Cube die Lager bezeichnet? (Stereo 2009)

Aus der Tabelle mit den Drehmomenten werde ich nicht ganz schlau:

Dämpferbefestigung unten -->5
Dämpferbefestigung Umlenkhebel  -->1
Hauptlager
Horstlink --> 4
Umlenkhebel Sitzstrebe
Umlenkhebel-Hauptrahmen 






Gruß,
 skeee


----------



## Woj[E] (16. Oktober 2011)

ist euch was an der hinteren bremse beim STEREO SUPER HPC SL 2012 aufgefallen schaut mal bitte auf die Seite (Neuste technik nicht sichtbarer bremselemente) ;-D


----------



## Vincy (16. Oktober 2011)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=stereo-hpc-sl_d-6e8s8.jpg


----------



## Vincy (16. Oktober 2011)

skeee schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie Cube die Lager bezeichnet? (Stereo 2009)
> 
> Aus der Tabelle mit den Drehmomenten werde ich nicht ganz schau:


 




*6)* - *Hauptlager* 
2x *6902-2RS oder 61902-2RS* http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/a38803/lager-schraubensatz-hauptlager-ii.html




*4)* - *Horstlink* 
4x *688-2RS* http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/a38801/lager-schraubensatz-horstlink-ii.html




*3)* - *Lager Umlenkhebel/Sitzstrebe *
2x *698-2RS* http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/a38806/lager-schraubensatz-fuer-umlenkhebel-iii.html (rechts im Bild)

*2)* - *Lager Umlenkhebel/Hauptrahmen *
3x *Gleitlager* http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/a38806/lager-schraubensatz-fuer-umlenkhebel-iii.html (links im Bild)




 Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. Änderungen vorbehalten! 


http://www.cube.eu/acs/reifen/

_10301 _*CUBE Lagerset Sting / Stereo / Fritzz Horstlink*
_10305 _*CUBE Lagerset Sting / Stereo / Fritzz Hauptlager*
_10310 _*CUBE Lagerset Sting / Stereo / Fritzz Umlenkhebel*
_10358 _*CUBE Schraubenset Horstlink *(Stereo ?)


----------



## skeee (16. Oktober 2011)

Danke Vincy!


----------



## tomsteg (16. Oktober 2011)

@Vincy: Sind die Lager Nummer 1 aus dem Übersichtsphoto in den unter 2 aufgeführten 'Lager Umlenkhebel /Hauptrahmen' enthalten, oder gibt es die extra?
Übrigens eine super Übersicht, vielen Dank.


----------



## jleserer (16. Oktober 2011)

So, war heut in Bamberg mit meim 2010er Stereo. Man war das geil! Wir sind die Berge hochgeklopft (mein Kollege war mit den 2.25er Nobby's bergauf natürlich besser bedient) und wieder runter. Bergab haben wir es richtig knallen lassen. Die Trails waren echt rießig. Ein DH Fahrer is den Trail komplett runtergedonnert und hat einen mega Jump (>1,5s Air time) hingelegt. Wir haben uns mit <=4m Sprüngen am Trail begüngt. Hatte am Anfang der Woche gleich n Chainsuck und war ja etwas angenervt aber nach dem Wochenende mit meinen 115kg bin ich echt begeistert von dem Bike. Bisher ist nichts durchgeschlagen, aber ich denke, dass ich schon am Limit fahre - die Gummis sind immer kurz vor Anschlag. War echt ein tolles Wochenende und freue mich schon aufs nächste heizen 

Grüße eines begeisternden Stereo Fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (16. Oktober 2011)

ok


----------



## mtblukas (16. Oktober 2011)

ewoq schrieb:


> ok


----------



## jonny87 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Cube-Team 

ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen AllMountain Bike im kommenden Frühjahr. 
Als Favorit hat sich nun das Stereo Pro oder Race herauskristallisiert. 

Da das Race Modell ein Fox Fahrwerk hat, meine Frage: 
Sieht das auf den Bildern auf der HP nur so aus oder haben die Federelemente wirklich keine Kashima Beschichtung bekommen. Warum?
Bringt Kashima doch keine nennenswerten Vorteile oder kostet dieses Aufpreis oder wie ist das?


----------



## Gummischwain (20. Oktober 2011)

jonny87 schrieb:


> Hallo Cube-Team
> 
> ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen AllMountain Bike im kommenden Frühjahr.
> Als Favorit hat sich nun das Stereo Pro oder Race herauskristallisiert.
> ...


 
Kashima = braucht keine Sau! 
Irgendwann wird's Standard werden wie jede Neuentwicklung, aber derzeit extra bezahlen würde ich dafür nicht.

Ich glaube der Schnickschnack ist erst und hauptsächlich bei den hochpreisigen "SUPER HPC" AMS Modellen an board. Das Stereo hat's definitiv nicht!


----------



## JDEM (20. Oktober 2011)

Die neuen SKF Dichtungen sollen wohl viel mehr bringen als die Kashima Geschichte. Dürften dann ja bei den 2012er Gabeln verbaut sein.


----------



## Gummischwain (20. Oktober 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Die neuen SKF Dichtungen sollen wohl viel mehr bringen als die Kashima Geschichte. Dürften dann ja bei den 2012er Gabeln verbaut sein.


 
Sehe ich auch so! 
Aber kann man ja nachrüsten, wenn die alten den Dienst quittieren sollten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonny87 (20. Oktober 2011)

Die Gewichtsangabe des Stereo Race auf der HP mit 13,3 kg gilt für ein Rad Größe S oder? Mit oder ohne Pedale? 
Was wiegt das Ganze in Größe M bzw. L und mit Pedale? 
Werden dann schon über 14 kg sein ...


----------



## stereorider84 (20. Oktober 2011)

hi jonny87,

kommt drauf an was für pedale du dran machst.

Das Race in 18" zoll mit shimano 530 pedale wiegt 13,9.....also knapp drunter.


----------



## Schmiederich (20. Oktober 2011)

hallo,
gibt's eine möglichkeit aus dem hinterbau vom 08. stereo mehr federweg rauszuholen?
lg
schmiederich


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. Oktober 2011)

gummischwain schrieb:


> kashima = braucht keine sau! :d
> irgendwann wird's standard werden wie jede neuentwicklung, aber derzeit extra bezahlen würde ich dafür nicht.
> 
> Ich glaube der schnickschnack ist erst und hauptsächlich bei den hochpreisigen "super hpc" ams modellen an board. Das stereo hat's definitiv nicht!


 
ja


----------



## Xstream85 (20. Oktober 2011)

Schmiederich schrieb:


> hallo,
> gibt's eine möglichkeit aus dem hinterbau vom 08. stereo mehr federweg rauszuholen?
> lg
> schmiederich



Hm, könnte schon gehen wenn du einen 200er Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub einbaust, allerdings wirds dir da die Geometrie voll zerhauen.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Schmiederich (20. Oktober 2011)

ich hab eine 160er gabel drinn, das müsste doch dann passen
bleibt das federverhalten vom hinterbau erhalten?
die hebelverhältnisse müssten sich doch ändern oder ?


----------



## Gummischwain (21. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> ja


 
Heißt jetzt was? 
Falls ich mich irre, lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## onkel2306 (21. Oktober 2011)

Mich tät auch intressieren, ob man hinten auf 150-160mm "umbauen" kann. 

Denke das Fritzz und Stereo haben die relativ gleiche Geometrie?

edit:

Schaut wohl nicht danach aus, als ob es so wirklich geht...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250772&page=83

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=354245

http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?89908-Unterschied-Cube-Stereo-Fritzz


----------



## BIKESTARR (21. Oktober 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Heißt jetzt was?
> Falls ich mich irre, lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


 
Vorteile von Kashima Coating:
-es sieht cool aus 
-Schmutz/Wasser perlt besser ab
-Kashima gleitet besser ---> Besseres Ansprechverhalten

Aber ich denke das wusstest du schon, findest die obigen Stichpunkte
jedoch nicht der Rede Wert sooooo viel mehr Geld dafür zu bezahlen.


----------



## Gummischwain (21. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Vorteile von Kashima Coating:
> -es sieht cool aus
> -Schmutz/Wasser perlt besser ab
> -Kashima gleitet besser ---> Besseres Ansprechverhalten
> ...


 
Na ja, das kann ein jeder nachlesen, gell? 
Und wie viel einem diese "Wunderbeschichtung" wert ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 

Aber es ging ja in allererster Linie darum, ob das Stereo diese Ausstattungsvarinate hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (22. Oktober 2011)

hat von euch zufällig schon einer eine 2012 fox mit 150mm mit kaschima fahren können?

edit. hat sich erledigt. 

Gruß icube


----------



## jleserer (23. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

war gestern wieder im Wald und mir ist beim fahren der Reifen von der Felge gerutscht. War im Wald aber nichts besonders (keine krasse Kurve/Anlieger/Sprunge/etc.) Ist das jemand schon mal mit den O. DT Swiss Felgen passiert?

Danke nochmal an die Truppe mit dem Schlauch für'n Zehner ;-)


----------



## baumeister21 (23. Oktober 2011)

Was für Felgen hast denn genau? Ich fahre DT E540 und meine Fat Alberts sitzen darauf so bombenfest, dass schon der ein oder andere Reifenheber den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Vincy (24. Oktober 2011)

jleserer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> war gestern wieder im Wald und mir ist beim fahren der Reifen von der Felge gerutscht. War im Wald aber nichts besonders (keine krasse Kurve/Anlieger/Sprunge/etc.) Ist das jemand schon mal mit den O. DT Swiss Felgen passiert?


 
Hast wahrscheinlich noch die alte XPW1600 Version, mit den schmalen Felgen (innen 18mm). Da kann es mit breiten Reifen und niedrigem Reifenluftdruck passieren.
Die 2011er Versionen haben jetzt etwas breitere Felgen (19,5mm).


----------



## Friendsofmine (24. Oktober 2011)

Diese Kashima Beschichtungen werden doch die gleichen sein die schon lange bei der Firma Öhlins verwendet werden. Oder ist das nicht zutreffend ?


----------



## Mr.Worf (24. Oktober 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hast wahrscheinlich noch die alte XPW1600 Version, mit den schmalen Felgen (innen 18mm). Da kann es mit breiten Reifen und niedrigem Reifenluftdruck passieren.
> Die 2011er Versionen haben jetzt etwas breitere Felgen (19,5mm).



Joo, was haben die sich nur gedacht die in das Stereo einzubauen.
Und dann nur mit 28 Speichen. Finde, dass die in der Karre nix verloren haben. 
Fahr die mal kaputt und such dann Ersatz.
Habe jetzt die M1800 drinnen, 19,5mm. 
Nach dem wechsel ist das Bremsen singen auch weg.
Sehr angenehmer Nebeneffekt!!! 
Kappla Worf


----------



## jleserer (24. Oktober 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hast wahrscheinlich noch die alte XPW1600 Version, mit den schmalen Felgen (innen 18mm). Da kann es mit breiten Reifen und niedrigem Reifenluftdruck passieren.
> Die 2011er Versionen haben jetzt etwas breitere Felgen (19,5mm).



Richtig, ist die XPW1600. Luftdruck ist 2,5bar bei 115kg Fahrergewicht. Ich wollte mir jetzt nicht umbedingt ne neue Felge einspeichen, da die Karre erst 2 Wochen alt ist. Oder werde ich nur Probleme damit haben? Höherer Luftdruckt machts nicht?

Welche LRS habt ihr drinne? Wenn, dann würde ich mit dem EX1750 liebäugeln.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (24. Oktober 2011)

Höherer Luftdruck bringt sicher Besserung, jedoch auch wieder Nachteile beim Grip. Auf Waldautobahnen und befestigten Trails im Trockenen aber eine Option.


----------



## jleserer (24. Oktober 2011)

das is ja klar.. was für lfs ist bei dir/euch so verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumeister21 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre selbst aufgebaute Laufräder. Keine SystemLRS von. Hope Pro 2 EVO Naben mit DT E540 Felgen. Die Felgen würde ich nicht nochmal kaufen, da sie einen ziemlichen Höhenschlag am Stoß haben. Aber halten tun sie wunderbar.

Falls du Interesse an einer Hope Nabe haben solltest: siehe Signatur


----------



## verdeboreale (24. Oktober 2011)

jleserer schrieb:


> Richtig, ist die XPW1600. Luftdruck ist 2,5bar bei 115kg Fahrergewicht. Ich wollte mir jetzt nicht umbedingt ne neue Felge einspeichen, da die Karre erst 2 Wochen alt ist. Oder werde ich nur Probleme damit haben? Höherer Luftdruckt machts nicht?
> 
> Welche LRS habt ihr drinne? Wenn, dann würde ich mit dem EX1750 liebäugeln.



hi!

also 2,5 bar bei 115kg auf nem reifen mit schlauch (zumindest hab ich nix von tubeless gelesen) find ich schon arg wenig. kein wunder, dass der bei nem flotten fahrmanöver von der felge walkt. grundsätzlich halte ich auch nix davon, den reifen "totzupumpen", aber das körpergewicht sollte in die rechnung schon einkalkuliert werden. und 115kg sind schon ne hausnummer.

gruß

verdeboreale


----------



## jleserer (24. Oktober 2011)

na dann muss ich wohl die standpumpe mit druckanzeige mal mit in den wald nehmen ;-). ist übrigens mit schlauch


----------



## derAndre (25. Oktober 2011)

jleserer schrieb:


> na dann muss ich wohl die standpumpe mit druckanzeige mal mit in den wald nehmen ;-). ist übrigens mit schlauch



Also ich habe mehr als 115 kg Systemgewicht und fuhr bis vor kurzem auch noch die merkwürdige XPW 1600er oder wie immer das Mistding heißt am Hinterrad. Vorne hab ich sie immer noch drinn. Dauerhaft 2,5 Bar oder sogar mehr bin ich noch nie gefahren, es sei denn ich wollte mal auf der Straße nach Hause fahren. Vorne fahre ich 1,6 - max. 2 Bar und hinten 2 - max 2,3 Bar. Bei 1,6 Bar und verkackten Landungen walkt es den Vorderreifen schon mal aber inner kurve eigentlich nie. 

Trotzdem ist die Felge eigentlich nicht für 2.4er Reifen ausgelegt. Mein Tipp fahre sie kaputt, das passiert am Hinterrad schneller als Du denkst und hol Dir dann neue, breitere Felge. Die Naben sind eigentlich ganz OK aber mit nur 28 Löchern für Dein Gewicht unterdimensioniert am Stereo.


----------



## Vincy (25. Oktober 2011)

Die schmalen Felgen sind identisch mit denen vom X1800. http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=203
Die neue breite Version, ist die DT M480. Gibt es auch mit 28L. http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=337
Mußt dir da aber die Cube Decals dazu bestellen. Sonderfarben auf Anfrage.
28 Loch geht bedingt auch noch, würde dann aber die dickeren 2.0 Speichen (DT Champion, mit Messingnippel) verwenden.


----------



## OIRAM (25. Oktober 2011)

*Also ich fahr bei einem Systemgewicht von knapp 120 kg auch mit max. 2,2 bar hinten und 2,0 bar vorn.
So in etwa hatte ich das auch vorher mit den SunRingle und 2.4 FA.
Jetzt sind da die ICE SPIKER drauf.
Immer den alten LRS fürn Winter, bis er hin is.

Schönen Gruss, Mario *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (25. Oktober 2011)

jleserer schrieb:


> Richtig, ist die XPW1600. Luftdruck ist 2,5bar bei 115kg Fahrergewicht. Ich wollte mir jetzt nicht umbedingt ne neue Felge einspeichen, da die Karre erst 2 Wochen alt ist. Oder werde ich nur Probleme damit haben? Höherer Luftdruckt machts nicht?
> 
> Welche LRS habt ihr drinne? Wenn, dann würde ich mit dem EX1750 liebäugeln.


 
Wenn du noch die alte schmale Version hast, dann verkauf lieber den LRS. Bei deinem Gewicht wirst du damit nicht glücklich.
Die EX1750 sind ein Enduro Leichtbau-LRS und auch nicht grad billig. Billiger und stabiler sind die DT E2000. Haben auch, wie die EX1750, eine Maulweite von 21mm.


----------



## Ponch (26. Oktober 2011)

Welche Version der XPW Laufräder hat denn das 2011er Stereo WLS?
Welche Naben sind dort verbaut und was wiegt der Satz?
Und kann man im Stereo 2011 auch eine 1,5" Gabel verbauen (durchgehender Schaft)?
Danke.


----------



## jleserer (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin nun von System-LRS, Fulcrum Red Zone hat mich am meisten angelacht, über selbst zusammengestellte, Tune King Kong mit Mav EN521 nun doch zu Vincys's Vorschlag gekommen. Ich hab' mir einfach mal zwei Felgen bestellt, lass' mir die drauf ziehen und warte dann ab. Falls es doch nicht taugt, kann och ja immer noch einen LRS zusammenstellen..

@Vincy: Danke nochmal an der stelle

Eine Frage noch: Was für ne Breite haben wir (Stereofahrer) hinten? 135, 142 oder 150?


----------



## baumeister21 (26. Oktober 2011)

Ponch schrieb:


> Und kann man im Stereo 2011 auch eine 1,5" Gabel verbauen (durchgehender Schaft)?
> Danke.



Ja das ist kein Problem. Du benötigst nur einen passenden Steuersatz.



jleserer schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch: Was für ne Breite haben wir (Stereofahrer) hinten? 135, 142 oder 150?



Syntace X12 mit 142mm.


----------



## Guerill0 (27. Oktober 2011)

jleserer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> war gestern wieder im Wald und mir ist beim fahren der Reifen von der Felge gerutscht. War im Wald aber nichts besonders (keine krasse Kurve/Anlieger/Sprunge/etc.) Ist das jemand schon mal mit den O. DT Swiss Felgen passiert?



Mit DT Swiss EX500 und Michelin Wild RockR in 2,4 bislang auch unter 2bar noch keinerlei solche Erfahrungen gehabt...


----------



## Oli01 (28. Oktober 2011)

Da ich mit 122..124kg auch kein Leichtgewicht bin und mit dem DTSwiss X1600 und den 28 Speichen in den letzten Wochen bereits die zweite Speiche weggebrochen ist (jeweils an der Verschraubung weggerissen), hab ich mir auch schon so meine Gedanken gemacht über nen anderes LR. Mein Händler hat aber noch mal das alte LR komplett neu eingespeicht und mir das auf 'Garantie' gemacht. 

Da die Felge keinen Schlag hatte, hat er diese eben drinnen gelassen. Zu den Speichenrissen nach nun ca. 3000km mit dem 2010'er Stereo meinte er nur: nur 28 Speichen und hauptsächlich wahrscheinlich Materialprobleme. Solls erst mal weiterfahren so mit den neuen Speichen.

Beim Luftdruck muß ich schon etwas mehr draufgeben. (Ich messe nie nach, sondern pumpe immer nur nach Gefühl.) Bei zu niedrigen Luftdruck hinten ist die Kurvensicherheit komplett dahin - dann fängts arg an zu eiern... besonders auf der Straße. Muß also schon etwas mehr Druck sein hinten (hatte über längere Zeit nen langsam schleichenden Plattfuß).

@ BIKESTARR

bei welcher Markierung steht denn Deine Sattelstütze, bei normaler Nicht-Park-Fahrweise? Meine steht übrigens auf der 10.5cm Markierung mit dem 22''er Stereo. (Ich fahre mit Klickies.)


----------



## Vincy (28. Oktober 2011)

DT Swiss empfiehlt für den LRS auch nur ein Fahrergewicht bis 90kg und Reifen bis 2.25. 
Beim M1800 dagegen 100kg und Reifen bis 2.4.


----------



## Cortina (29. Oktober 2011)

Ja ja, die guten Jungs von Cube 

Hab sie mal beim Bike Festival drauf angesprochen warum der XPW1600 erst 17 und jetzt 19er Breite hat obwohl der 17er ja gar nicht für 2.4er ausgelegt sei und auf den 2010er Stereos serienmäßig ausgeliefert wurde.

Antwort: "Wenn wir das so ausliefern passt das schon "

Gut dass mein Systemgewicht als Hühnchen unter den 90kg liegt


----------



## jleserer (30. Oktober 2011)

so, hab's gestern geschafft, den o. LRS zu "töten". Zum Glück musste ich nur 2km heimschieben. Hab jetzt bei mir um die Ecke einen LRS Bauer angerufen und mich für meine Einsatzzwecke für folgenden LRS entschieden: Alex Supra D, Acros .75, Sapim CX-Ray. Ich werde berichten..


----------



## fatz (30. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Antwort: "Wenn wir das so ausliefern passt das schon "


wieder ein grund, warum ich keinen wuerfel mehr fahr.

duckundweg........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wickedstyle (30. Oktober 2011)

Könnt ihr mir bitte eure Erfahrungen mit den Lagern vom User "wingover" mitteilen? 
Ist das Ansprechverhalten und die Haltbarkeit besser?
Habt ihr zusätzlich den Dämpfer geändert oder brachten die Lager bereits den gewünschten Effekt?


----------



## derAndre (30. Oktober 2011)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir bitte eure Erfahrungen mit den Lagern vom User "wingover" mitteilen?
> Ist das Ansprechverhalten und die Haltbarkeit besser?
> Habt ihr zusätzlich den Dämpfer geändert oder brachten die Lager bereits den gewünschten Effekt?



Sie machen einen Sorglos eindruck. Das Ansprechverhalten scheint mir besser, kann aber locker ein Placeboeffekt sein... 

Langzeiterfahrung habe ich noch keine. Ich fahre sie jetzt erst ein paar tausend Kilometer. Gut in der Zeit habe ich normalerweise locker ein son dösiges Lager von Fox platt gemacht aber das sagt ja nicht wirklich viel aus. Stephan ist nett, aus der Gegend und macht einen sehr professionellen Job. Wenn sein Lager nur genauso gut wäre wie das Fox würde mir das schon reichen. Ich fürchte aber es ist um längen besser!


----------



## JDEM (30. Oktober 2011)

Kann die Eindrücke von Andre bestätigen. Bin es die letzte Saison gefahren und war sehr zufrieden. Das Fox hat nur etwa 500Km gehalten.
Hätte vll. auch nen Satz abzugeben, da ich auf nen anderen Dämpfer umgestiegen bin.


----------



## Gummischwain (31. Oktober 2011)

Schlechter als die ollen Fox-Buchsen geht's ja auch kaum! ;-)
Die waren bei mir nach 9 Monaten und knapp 1500 km komplett blank und nahezu unbeweglich!

Was das Ansprechverhalten betrifft: stimme ich Andre zu.
Bei mir wurde es zwar spürbar besser, allerdings habe ich noch 2 Sachen zusätzlich verändert (kompl. Lagerwechsel der hinteren Schwinge und Luftkammerverkleinerung des RP23).
Daher weiß ich nicht, was nun den ausschlaggebenden Effekt hatte.


----------



## Vincy (31. Oktober 2011)

Die Verkleinerung der Luftkammer bewirkt nur die Veränderung der Endprogession (Federkennlinie). Hat auf das Ansprechverhalten und Losbrechmoment keinen Einfluß. 

Am besten zuerst die Buchsen tauschen (weniger Reibung, bessere Haltbarkeit).
Danach evtl andere Dämpferabstimmung. Da sollte man aber schon wissen, was man verändert haben möchte. Zu indiviuell sind da die Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Vincy (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich verkaufe meinen Dämpfer: 

Fox RP23 Boostvalve 2011
Tune Velocity/Compression *L* (M)
Tune Rebound *M* (M)
Boostvalve *175 *psi (200 psi)
Luftkammer: mittelgroße XV oder etragroße XXV (XXV)
(in Klammern Standardwerte beim Stereo)

Wurde im Frühsommer 2011 von Toxoholics etwas softer (Lowspeed Druckstufe, BV) abgestimmt.
Habe mir nun ein 2012er Modell gekauft, deswegen der Wechsel.
Bei Interesse, bitte nur PN.


----------



## SeTa (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi!
Ich habe folgendes Problem: Würde mir ganz gerne ne Reverb kaufen. Jedoch gibt es diese laut HP nur mit 30.9 und 31.6 mm Durchmesser und in 380 oder 420 mm Länge. Meine Syntace P6 hat jedoch nen Durchmesser von 34.9mm und ne Länge von 400 mm.
Wie löst man das Durchmesserproblem? Und welche Länge sollte ich nehmen?
Schonmal Danke für Antworten.


----------



## stereorider84 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hi SeTa,

ich hab meine P6 letzte woche auch durch eine Reverb getauscht.
du kannst dir entweder eine original Reduzierhüllse bestellen (gibts bei jedem händler der Rock Shox produkte hat) oder mal im ebay schauen nach einer hüllse.
ich hab mir eine aus Alu in unserer Dreherei machen lassen und dann mit montagepaste eingebaut die passte perfekt aufs 100tel.


----------



## SeTa (31. Oktober 2011)

danke für die schnelle antwort.... dann ist jetzt ja nur noch die länge zu klären.
finde das mit diesen hülsen aber schon recht happig:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/FTC-Shim-Sat...adsport_Fahrradteile&var=&hash=item6b1c086d4b

oder gibts da noch ne günstigere und gleichzeitig leichte alternative?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SeTa (31. Oktober 2011)

und da ist auch schon das nächste problem aufgetreten.... ist der 2011er matchmaker mit älteren triggern kompatibel?


----------



## stereorider84 (31. Oktober 2011)

also ich hab in meinem 18" stereo eine 420mm lange ( ich mach mal ein bild und stell es rein dann kannste mal schauen).
un zum preis kann ich dir den vorschlag machen ich schau mal bei meinem schwiegervater im bikeladen was ne original kostet,dauert aber bis mittwoch bis ich ein preis sagen kann.


----------



## stereorider84 (31. Oktober 2011)

mit dem matchmaker problem kann ich dir net helfen hab ich überhaupt keine ahnung von.


----------



## stereorider84 (31. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Beppe (31. Oktober 2011)

Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit. Wenn der Daempfer mit verkleinerten Kammer und weniger Druck gefahren wird, ergibt  sich daraus sehrwohl ein sensibleres Anprechverhalten. Der Unterschied in eben diesem Ansprechverhalten zu meinem Setting mit nicht verkleinerten Kammer (d.h. quasi ohne Sag mit soviel Luftdruck, dass er nur selten bis Endanschlag betrieben wird) ist riesengross.



Vincy schrieb:


> Die Verkleinerung der Luftkammer bewirkt nur die Veränderung der Endprogession (Federkennlinie). Hat auf das Ansprechverhalten und Losbrechmoment keinen Einfluß.
> 
> Am besten zuerst die Buchsen tauschen (weniger Reibung, bessere Haltbarkeit).
> Danach evtl andere Dämpferabstimmung. Da sollte man aber schon wissen, was man verändert haben möchte. Zu indiviuell sind da die Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Beppe (31. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal bei superstarcomponents. 





SeTa schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle antwort.... dann ist jetzt ja nur noch die länge zu klären.
> finde das mit diesen hülsen aber schon recht happig:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/FTC-Shim-Sat...adsport_Fahrradteile&var=&hash=item6b1c086d4b
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2011)

Sers, was haltet ihr vom http://www.cube.eu/full/hpc/stereo-super-hpc-sl/ ? 
Kann mir jmd sagen warum es eig nur XT verbaut hat ? Wie findet ihr es so ?
Ich bin kein so Freund von Kompletträdern, aber wird auch nicht meins.
http://www.cube.eu/full/hpc/ams-150-super-hpc-sl/ würde von der Schaltung her mir besser gefallen.
Gibt's beim Stereo eig die gleichen Dämpferprobleme wie beim Fritzz ? 

Das Bike wird nicht meins ,sonder dass meines Dad´s. Und er will halt nen Sorglos-Rad.


----------



## SeTa (31. Oktober 2011)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> also ich hab in meinem 18" stereo eine 420mm lange ( ich mach mal ein bild und stell es rein dann kannste mal schauen).
> un zum preis kann ich dir den vorschlag machen ich schau mal bei meinem schwiegervater im bikeladen was ne original kostet,dauert aber bis mittwoch bis ich ein preis sagen kann.



das wäre super... vielen dank. hab auch 18" und die sattelstütze relativ weit raus... dann werd ich auch wohl 420 nehmen


----------



## Vincy (31. Oktober 2011)

Beppe schrieb:


> Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit. Wenn der Daempfer mit verkleinerten Kammer und weniger Druck gefahren wird, ergibt sich daraus sehrwohl ein sensibleres Anprechverhalten. Der Unterschied in eben diesem Ansprechverhalten zu meinem Setting mit nicht verkleinerten Kammer (d.h. quasi ohne Sag mit soviel Luftdruck, dass er nur selten bis Endanschlag betrieben wird) ist riesengross.


 

Ist doch klar, dass niedriger Luftdruck auch sensibler wird. Ebenso ist ein kleinerer Sag auch unsensibler (AM 25-30%).
Man verwendet aber keine größere Luftkammer um das Ansprechverhalten zu verbessern, sondern um eine linearere Federkennlinie zu erzielen (weniger Endprogression, bessere Federwegausnutzung). Deswegen gibt es unterschiedliche Luftkammergrößen. 
Ist auch abhängig vom Fahrergewicht und Belieben des Bikers.
Für Schwergewichtige ist das geringere Luftvolumen (höhere Endprogression) eher vorteilhafter.
Ursachen für schlechtes Ansprechverhalten und hoher Losbrechmoment: hohe Reibung (Lagerung, Dichtung), zu hoher Luftdruck, Überdämpfung im Lowspeedbereich


----------



## Vincy (31. Oktober 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Das Bike wird nicht meins ,sonder dass meines Dad´s. *Und er will halt nen Sorglos-Rad*.


 
Dann kauf aber keins von Cube!


----------



## Vincy (31. Oktober 2011)

SeTa schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle antwort.... dann ist jetzt ja nur noch die länge zu klären.
> 
> oder gibts da noch ne günstigere und gleichzeitig leichte alternative?


 
Bei six-pack gibt es welche, insbesondere eine längere Version. http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=328
Laut Cube soll die Reduzierhülse beim Stereo ca 120mm lang sein (mindestens bis Unterkante Oberrohr).


----------



## Beppe (31. Oktober 2011)

Nicht böse sein aber weiter oben las sich das nicht so als sei dir das klar. Auch hinsichtlich dem unten zitierten... hier gehts insb. um das Stereo und der m.E. (mangelhaften) Serienperformance des Hinterbaus.
Nur darauf wollte ich hinweisen. So ganz ohne smilies 




Vincy schrieb:


> Ist doch klar, dass niedriger Luftdruck auch sensibler wird. Ebenso ist ein kleinerer Sag auch unsensibler (AM 25-30%).
> Man verwendet aber keine größere Luftkammer um das Ansprechverhalten zu verbessern, sondern um eine linearere Federkennlinie zu erzielen (weniger Endprogression, bessere Federwegausnutzung). Deswegen gibt es unterschiedliche Luftkammergrößen.
> Ist auch abhängig vom Fahrergewicht und Belieben des Bikers.
> Für Schwergewichtige ist das geringere Luftvolumen (höhere Endprogression) eher vorteilhafter.
> Ursachen für schlechtes Ansprechverhalten und hoher Losbrechmoment: hohe Reibung (Lagerung, Dichtung), zu hoher Luftdruck, Überdämpfung im Lowspeedbereich


----------



## stereorider84 (31. Oktober 2011)

> Zitat von *p00nage*
> 
> 
> _
> ...




da geb ich dir recht.


----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2011)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> da geb ich dir recht.



Was dann ? Mein Favorit für ihn wäre nen LV 301 gewesen aber im gefällt der Dämpfer am Oberrohr nicht. Die Cube hätte ich halt zu einem sehr guten Preis bekommen.


----------



## stereorider84 (31. Oktober 2011)

@p00nage

wenn du ein sorglos bike willst.Warum dann ein carbon und das auch noch von cube?

nehm en normales alu stereo(top solide).
is halt meine persönliche meinung.


----------



## Vincy (31. Oktober 2011)

@Beppe
Du hattest argumentiert, dass das schlechte Ansprechverhalten an der Luftkammergröße liegt. Die Verbesserung bei dir lag da aber nur an dem niedrigerem Luftdruck. Nicht an der Luftkammergröße. Erhöhe den Luftdruck und du wirst merken, dass es sich wieder verschlechtert.
Die Luftkammerreduzierung hat dir eine bessere Endprogression der Federkennlinie gebracht, deswegen schlägt der auch nicht durch. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Ansprechverhalten zu tun. Und wie willst du ohne Sag ein sensibles Ansprechverhalten und gleichzeitig volle Federwegausnutzung erwirken? Das ist doch ein Widerspruch in sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (31. Oktober 2011)

Naja kleinere Luftkammer kann man mmn mit weniger druck fahren da sie zum ende hin progressiver ist und somit nicht so leicht durchschlägt ;-) Also hängt das schon indirekt zusammen. Würde ich jetzt als außenstehender sagen.

Und zum Bike, von Cube zb kam kein AMS infrage wegen dem Dämpfer oben am Oberrohr und die anderen Stereo gefallen ihm vom Farbdesign her nicht. Ist nen Geschenk und auch das Budget wird vom STEREO SUPER HPC SL eig bei weitem nicht ausgeschöpft, zumindest vom Angebotspreis. Ich finds auch eben Schade das daran kein X.O wie am 150er SL verbaut ist. Ich bin auch eher der Meinung das sich auch viele Vorurteile gegen Carbon noch halten, oder warum sieht man auch immer mehr DH´ler mit Rahmen aus Carbon? Oder was ist mit Felgen aus Carbon ?


----------



## fatz (1. November 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Mein Favorit für ihn wäre nen LV 301 gewesen aber im gefällt der Dämpfer am Oberrohr nicht.


was bitte ist daran anstoessig? getragen wird am unterrohr, da is eh wurscht wo der 
daempfer ist. das 301 ist 2 klassen besser als das stereo. ich bin 5 saisonen ein
stereo gefahren. jetzt 301.....


----------



## xerto (1. November 2011)

hat schon mal jemand den dtswiss xpw 1600 von x12 auf 9mm schnellspanner umgerüstet?

geht das überhaupt? die dtswiss seite ist da undeutlich..

falls es geht, dann wie?

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## p00nage (1. November 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> was bitte ist daran anstoessig? getragen wird am unterrohr, da is eh wurscht wo der
> daempfer ist. das 301 ist 2 klassen besser als das stereo. ich bin 5 saisonen ein
> stereo gefahren. jetzt 301.....



Frag mich nicht, sagt ihm halt optisch einfach nicht zu;-) ich hab auch alles versucht. Sieht ihm zu sehr nach Hardtail aus, sagt er.


----------



## Gummischwain (1. November 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Naja kleinere Luftkammer kann man mmn mit weniger druck fahren da sie zum ende hin progressiver ist und somit nicht so leicht durchschlägt ;-) Also hängt das schon indirekt zusammen. Würde ich jetzt als außenstehender sagen.


 
Sehe ich definitiv auch so.

Verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wo du (Vincy) da einen Widerspruch siehst?!

Natürlich ist die Luftkammerverkleinerung in erster Linie dazu da um die Ferderwegsausnutzung zu verbessern.
Aber: wenn ich den Dämpfer vorher mit 200 PSI fahren musste bei 10% SAG nur um keine Durchschläge zu riskieren und nun lediglich 160 PSI brauche bei 25% SAG dann sehe ich daran nicht nur eine Verbesserung der Federwegsausnutzung (der "mittlere Federweg" verbessert sich ja auch etwas) sondern auch indirekt eine Verbesserung des Ansprechverhaltens - letzteres hängt schließlich (neben weiteren wichtigen Parametern) auch mit dem Luftdruck zusammen.

Oder verstehe ich dich da falsch? 
*Edit:* Ach Wurst! Bei mir funzt es nun besser. Fäddisch!




fatz schrieb:


> ...301 ist 2 klassen besser als das stereo. ...


 
Allerdings auch mind. 2 Klassen teurer!


----------



## fatz (1. November 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Frag mich nicht, sagt ihm halt optisch einfach nicht zu;-) ich hab auch alles versucht. Sieht ihm zu sehr nach Hardtail aus, sagt er.



er soll mal eins probefahren, dann ist ihm das aussehen sowas von egal. 
form follows funktion.....


----------



## Vincy (1. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> hat schon mal jemand den dtswiss xpw 1600 von x12 auf 9mm schnellspanner umgerüstet?
> 
> geht das überhaupt? die dtswiss seite ist da undeutlich..
> 
> ...


 

Ist da möglich. Brauchst andere Endanschläge dafür.
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=126
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12238_240s---340---440-Umruestkit-.html  (Typ 11)

Das Laufrad an den Endanschlägen nur leicht im Schraubstock einspannen (Pappe dazwischen). Dann das Rad hochziehen.
Beim Freilauf aufpassen, da der dann mit runterrutschen kann!
http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/1219c0b7-776d-46ea-8625-dedf5ec2de19/Datasheet.aspx


----------



## xerto (1. November 2011)

danke für die hilfe vincy


----------



## SeTa (1. November 2011)

@stereorrider84
was is n das fürn flaschenhalter? taugt der? also auch beim abfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (1. November 2011)

@ alle: hab nen 2009er Stereo HPA 18" Rahmen zu verkaufen! Dieses schicke weiß, rot, schwarze! ;-)
bei mir in Fotos sieht man den


----------



## stereorider84 (1. November 2011)

> @stereorrider84
> was is n das fürn flaschenhalter? taugt der? also auch beim abfahren?


Das ist der Cube Carbon Halter im Cubelogo design.
ich hab den jetzt erst 3 monate aber da ist mir noch nichts daran kaputt gegangen und noch nie ne flasche rausgefallen.
ich find ihn supi.


----------



## SeTa (1. November 2011)

ich dachte der wäre zum seitliche rausnehmen..... wie passtn das mit dem platz? ist ja doch recht wenig zwischen ober- und unterrohr... wie groß is deine flasche?


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. November 2011)

Mein Flaschenhalter ist HS Standart. Hält aber super!!! Nur bei meinem Horrorcrash 
in Winterberg ist die Flasche rausgefallen 
Aber das war auch eine Aufprallenergie...
Sagen wir mal so: Solange man sich beim Landen nicht sämtliche Mittelfingerknochen
und beim Aufkommen den Kiefer bricht hält der

Andere Sache:
Möchte die Bremse tauschen.
Im Rennen sind noch Avid ELIXIR 9 und CODE R.
Was ist da besser oder was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## SeTa (1. November 2011)

also könnte ich im prinzip jeden "normalen" flaschenhalter nehmen? oder gibts da was speziell passendes? oder andersrum nicht passendes?


----------



## stereorider84 (1. November 2011)

ich hab ne 750ml flasche und die passt.



> also könnte ich im prinzip jeden "normalen" flaschenhalter nehmen? oder  gibts da was speziell passendes? oder andersrum nicht passendes?


musst halt so einen halter nehmen das du noch ne flasche reinbekommst, 
nee quatsch des passt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (1. November 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Andere Sache:
> Möchte die Bremse tauschen.
> Im Rennen sind noch Avid ELIXIR 9 und CODE R.
> Was ist da besser oder was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



Warum muss es ne Avd sein? Würde lieber ne 2012er XT oder SLX Bremse nehmen, die haben super Bremspower und sind viel unanfälliger als die Avid.


----------



## Mr.Worf (1. November 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> das 301 ist 2 klassen besser als das stereo. ich bin 5 saisonen ein
> stereo gefahren. jetzt 301.....



Ganz klar, dass 301 ist schon sehr geil...
Ganz sicher 2 Klassen besser, aber 4 Klassen teuer...
Das ist der Grund, weswegen ich keins habe.....
.... aber  irgendwann.....


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. November 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Warum muss es ne Avd sein? Würde lieber ne 2012er XT oder SLX Bremse nehmen, die haben super Bremspower und sind viel unanfälliger als die Avid.


 
Finde Avid eigentlich besser. SLX ist so billig und XT... naja.
Reine Geschmackssache. Ich ziehe jedoch Avid vor


----------



## JDEM (1. November 2011)

Die SLX ist von der Verarbeitung eindeutig besser als die günstigen Avids, zieht nicht so leicht Luft und ist angenehmer zu warten (dank Mineralöl).
Bei Avid hat man schon öfters ab Werk Lackabplatzer und ähnliches.


----------



## Beppe (2. November 2011)

Nein, aber du scheinst in der Sache ziemlich resistent zu sein. Ich bin lediglich auf die Besonderheiten des Stereohinterbaus eingegangen und darauf, was 2 verschiedene Setups (jew. mit Augenmerk darauf, dass der Daempfer NICHT durchschlaegt) für verschiedene Auswirkungen auf die Ausnutzung des Federwegs, die Endprogession, den möglichen SAG und die Sensibilität haben.





Vincy schrieb:


> @Beppe
> Du hattest argumentierts dass das schlechte Ansprechverhalten an der Luftkammergröße liegt. Die Verbesserung bei dir lag da aber nur an dem niedrigerem Luftdruck. Nicht an der Luftkammergröße. Erhöhe den Luftdruck und du wirst merken, dass es sich wieder verschlechtert.
> Die Luftkammerreduzierung hat dir eine bessere Endprogression der Federkennlinie gebracht, deswegen schlägt der auch nicht durch. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Ansprechverhalten zu tun. Und wie willst du ohne Sag ein sensibles Ansprechverhalten und gleichzeitig volle Federwegausnutzung erwirken? Das ist doch ein Widerspruch in sich!


----------



## fatz (2. November 2011)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> Ganz klar, dass 301 ist schon sehr geil...
> Ganz sicher 2 Klassen besser, aber 4 Klassen teuer...


na ganz so schlimm isses dann auch ned. man muss halt ein bissl schaun, wo man seine
teile kauft. mein haendler hat da zum glueck immer eine groessere kiste mit "neu"teilen 
aus komplettraedern, die er hin und wieder zerlegt. da kommst dann schon auf einen 
halbwegs vernuenftigen preis. 
was kostet ein stereo in anstaendiger ausstattung mittlerweile?
ich vermute mal, wenn ich alles tausche, was mir da nicht gefaellt, komm ich teurer weg.


----------



## p00nage (2. November 2011)

Das Stereo Super HPC SL kostet Liste Denk ich auch 4000â¬.


----------



## fatz (2. November 2011)

na da ist mein 301 um satt 600eumel drunter


----------



## Gummischwain (2. November 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Das Stereo Super HPC SL kostet Liste Denk ich auch 4000â¬.


 


fatz schrieb:


> na da ist mein 301 um satt 600eumel drunter


 
Da kÃ¶nnt ihr auch Schnittlauch mit Legosteinen vergleichen!  

Wer kauft schon XTR-Komponenten?! AuÃer man hat zu viel Geld herumliegen! ^^
Vergleicht mal die reinen Rahmenpreise. Da kommste selbst mit RP23 deutlich gÃ¼nstiger weg...


----------



## Mr.Worf (2. November 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> Das Stereo Super HPC SL kostet Liste Denk ich auch 4000.


Ich bin mal so vom Rahmen Kit ausgegangen. 
Stereo ca. 600 ??? (Alu)
301 ca. 2000 +/- ???
Sonstige Teile nicht berücksichtigt. 
Liegt ja an jeden selber. 
Obwohl am 301 wird man wohl eher "Hochwertige Teile" finden.
Beim Stereo kanns bis zur SLX runtergehen. Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (2. November 2011)

liteville rahmen baut man sich zu 90% der fälle selbst auf.


----------



## Gummischwain (2. November 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> liteville rahmen baut man sich zu 90% der fälle selbst auf.



Genau! 
Bei CUBE tauschst du meist so lange herum, bis was Vernünftiges daraus wird! 

Wenn ich für den ollen Stereo-Rahmen noch was bekommen würde, würde ich auch direkt auf den MK8/9 umsteigen.


----------



## jonny87 (2. November 2011)

Hallo 

ich bin zur Zeit am überlegen mir Anfang 2012 eine neues AllMountain zu kaufen und spiele deshalb mit dem Gedanken an ein Stereo Pro oder Race. 

Nachdem ich jetzt seit einigen Tagen den Thread hier verfolge ... kommen mir aber Zweifel an der Überlegung. 

Könnt ihr mir das Stereo in Alu empfehlen oder eher nicht mehr, auf Grund der Lagerschäden und Dämpferprobleme die hier länger diskutiert werden. 
Ist das Stereo kein Sorglos-Paket? Warum? 
Fahre zur Zeit ein Hardtail und will mit dem Stereo meine Fahrgewohnheiten etwas umstecken, vielleicht auch mal einen leichten Bikepark oder Trails erkunden. Schrauben kann ich bisher selbst kaum ... aber vielleicht ändert sich das wenn ich an dem Bike Gefallen finde und es selbst in Schuss halten will. 

Was sind Alternativen zu dem Rad? Preisklasse sollte auf jeden Fall ungefähr die gleiche bleiben, günstiger ist immer gut


----------



## Gummischwain (2. November 2011)

Na ja, das Stereo ist sicher nicht das schlechteste Bike. Man muss immer den Preis mit im Auge haben! Und für die Kohle bekommste meiner Meinung nach schon was vernünftiges. Es gibt hier Leute die viel Pech mit dem Stereo hatten, aber bei den meisten sind es Dinge gewesen, die man gut in den Griff bekommen kann. Und was zu meckern gibt's immmer! ;-) 

Was die Lagerprobleme betrifft: bei keinem Viergelenker halten die Lager ewig. Ggfs. baust du halt am Anfang (wenn die alten Schrott sind) ein paar vernünftige ein und dann ist erst mal Ruhe. Das mit den lockeren Schrauben bekommst du mit Schraubensicherungslack in den Griff und was den Dämpfer betrifft: auch dafür gibt's Lösungen die du ggfs. nicht mal in Anspruch nehmen musst. Denn ein Problem mit dem RP23 hat bei weitem nicht jeder. Schlimmstenfalls kostet es dich 50 Euronen für ein Dämpfersetup bei Toxo.

All diese Dinge kannst du natürlich auch machen lassen, falls wirklich die Notwendigkeit besteht. Aber mit etwas Geschick und gesundem Menschenverstand kann man das prima selber richten (außer du brauchst ein Dämpfertuning bei Toxo). Anleitungen findest du hier zu Genüge und auch genug Leute die dir helfen können!


----------



## derAndre (2. November 2011)

jonny87 schrieb:


> vielleicht auch mal einen leichten Bikepark oder Trails erkunden. Schrauben kann ich bisher selbst kaum ...



Bleib beim Hardtail! Erkunde Trails damit und irgendwann weißt Du vielleicht welches Bike das richtige für Dich ist. Ich glaube nicht, das es DAS sorglos Bike gibt, vor allem kein Fully. Wie nahe man sich dem Sorglos nähert hängt dann davon ab wie man sorglos definiert, wie viel Geld man ausgibt, wie man pflegt und nicht zu letzt wie und wie viel man fährt. 

Ob Du nun in der Preisklasse ein Bike von Cube, Canyon oder ähnlichem kaufst ist am Ende fast egal. Einem "nicht Schrauber" würde ich allerdings von einem Versandhandel-Bike abraten. 

Ich kann am Stereo 2009 keine "außergewöhnlichen" Lagerschäden feststellen. Und Dämpferprobleme habe ich ebenfalls keine. Im Gegenteil die Lager, abgesehen vom Bushring des Dämpfers hinten (der ja bekanntermaßen von Fox und nicht von Cube ist), halten bisher die härtesten Einsätze unter extrem widrigen Bedingungen und totaler Missachtung was die Pflege betrifft seid über zwei Jahren. Die Sagenumwobenen Lager von DT-Swiss dagegen habe schon ein mal schlapp gemacht. So langsam fängt das Steuerkopflager an zu mucken, was aber an dem bekackten O-Ring liegt der natürlich längst einen Abflug gemacht hat.

Was Du so im Forum ließt solltest Du immer durch den "ich muss mich im Netz profilieren"-Filter schicken, mit dem was Du in verschiendenen Bikebravos ließt abgleichen, darüber dann noch mal den PR- und Marketingfilter schicken und das dann mit dem abgleichen was echte Menschen auf Bikes in Deiner Umgebung und beim Dealer Deines Vertrauens sagen. Als vierten Parameter nimmst Du die eigenen Erfahrung und gesunden Menschenverstand. Irgendwo da in der Mitte liegt dann die Wahrheit.

So und damit zu einer subjektiven Halbwahrheit meinerseits:
Das Stereo ist ein sehr gutes Bike. Mit einer sehr ausgewogenen Geometrie, einem breiten Einsatzbereich und einem nahezu ungeschlagenen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis für ein nicht Versender-Bike.

Und jetzt kommst Du


----------



## xerto (2. November 2011)

@DERANDRE

super geschrieben...

unterschreib ich  


xerto


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. November 2011)

Hi!

Das Stereo ist echt ein super Rad!!! Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Bin mit dem Fox sehr zufrieden und mit der RS erst recht.
Sehr robust, gut bergab.
Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme. Wollte mir ursprünglich 
noch nen Freerider kaufen, aber als ich das Stereo Probe gefahrn bin
gefiel es mir so gut, dass ich es spontan für 1300 mitgenommen habe.
Hätte auch 2000 ausgegeben, aber der Preis war schon super! 
(Neurad, topaktuell gekauft).
Jetzt wird es als eher als Enduro genutzt.


----------



## jonny87 (2. November 2011)

@derAndre
Danke fÃ¼r den Text 

Beim Hardtail will ich nicht mehr bleiben, da ich mit diesem schon Trails erkundet habe und ich merke dass das Bike mit ~100 mm Federweg einfach zu begrenzt ist. 
Deshalb die Ãberlegung auf ein Stereo. 

Da der HÃ¤ndler meines Vertrauens - von dem ich auch mein Hardtail habe - unter anderem Cube und Ghost verkauft will ich eigentlich auch bei ihm bleiben. In der nÃ¤heren Umgebung gibt es sonst leider nicht viel BikelÃ¤den. :/ Und mit dem jetzigen bin ich persÃ¶nlich und preislich doch ganz zufrieden. 
Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall noch bis Anfang 2012 warten (mÃ¼ssen) und auch mal noch ein paar Tests der bike lesen, dann wird meine Wahl hoffentlich bestÃ¤tigt. 

Zum Versender muss ich sagen, das Canyon gefÃ¤llt mir persÃ¶nlich nicht und einzige Alternative (an Versendern) wÃ¤re das Radon Slide ... aber davon lasse ich schon deshalb die Finger weil ich es einfach nicht Probe fahren kann ... 

Also warte ich bis mein HÃ¤ndler die neuen Modelle bekommt und hoffe dass ich das Stereo mal fahren kann. 

Gibt es irgendwo auch ein Cube Testcenter wo man das Rad auch mal einen ganzen Tag lang testen kann. Mitunter auch auf Trails oder Ã¤hnlichem. Denn bei einem Preis von um die 2000 â¬ wollte ich schon mal mehr fahren als nur eine Runde im Hof ...


----------



## dusi__ (2. November 2011)

wenn du und dein händler euch mögt sollte er dir schon mal ein bike zum ausreiten zur verfügung stellen (2-3std)

ansonsten würde ich mich nicht auf bike-bravos wie die bike verlassen. 

wie wäre es denn mit einem schönen All Mountain Hardtail rahmen mit ner 150 / 160mm gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (2. November 2011)

Ich kann meinen Vorrednern nur beipflichten. Ich versteh auch nicht, warum man als Ex Stereofahrer hier immer wieder nachkarten und das Rad schlechter machen muss, als es in wirklichkeit ist.
Ich hab direkt nach dem Radkauf  nochmal knapp 500eu für nen Notubes Lrs, ne Reverb sowie Sattel u Pedale in die Hand genommen und bin (insb. nach einem diy Daempfertuning) einfach nur zufrieden.
Unglaublich, was sich bei mir in diesem Jahr die Bergabgrenzen verschoben haben. Klettern tut es auch.
Einiger wirklicher Kritikpunkt ist, dass die Horstlinklagereiern falsch montiert waren, so etwas sollte eigentl. nicht sein.
Wenn würde ich mich jetzt nach nem reduzierten Ausläufer umschauen. 

Das Slide und Canyon AM hatte ich vor nem Jahr auch in der engeren Wahl. Beiden schieden bei mir wegen den ganzen Hinterbaubruchgeschichten aus.

Habs nicht bereut.


----------



## fatz (2. November 2011)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht, warum man als Ex Stereofahrer hier immer wieder nachkarten und das Rad schlechter machen muss, als es in wirklichkeit ist.


was wer, wann gemacht haette? ich waer kaum 5 jahre lang eins gefahren wenn's schlecht waere.....


----------



## Beppe (2. November 2011)

Alle paar Seiten faellt halt so etwas wie nie wieder Cube usw.  Auch ein Vergleich 2er Bikes, wo beim einen Rahmen/Daempfer soviel kosten wie beim anderen das Komplettbike ist doch genauso wenig sachlich...
Ich hab aber kein Interesse an Lagerkämpfen, das bringt nix.


fatz schrieb:


> was wer, wann gemacht haette? ich waer kaum 5 jahre lang eins gefahren wenn's schlecht waere.....


----------



## p00nage (2. November 2011)

Beppe schrieb:


> Alle paar Seiten faellt halt so etwas wie nie wieder Cube usw.  Auch ein Vergleich 2er Bikes, wo beim einen Rahmen/Daempfer soviel kosten wie beim anderen das Komplettbike ist doch genauso wenig sachlich...
> Ich hab aber kein Interesse an Lagerkämpfen, das bringt nix.



Ich weis nicht wo du bei ihm jetzt das Problem siehst. Er hat auf meinen Post geantwortet und mein vorgeschlagenes Stereo spielt halt zumindest preislich in der Liteville Liga. Und da es das rahmenkit von Cube net offziell zu kaufen gibt ist der Vergleich davon ja irreal.


----------



## derAndre (2. November 2011)

jonny87 schrieb:


> Beim Hardtail will ich nicht mehr bleiben, da ich mit diesem schon Trails erkundet habe und ich merke dass das Bike mit ~100 mm Federweg einfach zu begrenzt ist.
> Deshalb die Überlegung auf ein Stereo.
> 
> ...
> ...



Langfristig sollst Du ja auch umsteigen aber eben erst wenn Du sicher bist was Du willst und brauchst. Wäre doch schade 2000,- und mehr Euro raus zu hauen und nach nem halben Jahr festzustellen, das ein stocksteifes Slopestylebike mit 100mm oder ein sackschweres Bigbike mit 200mm das richtige für Dich gewesen wäre. 

Das Argument das 100mm zu begrenzt sind, zieht für mich einfach nicht. Ich habe ein 15 Jahre altes GT mit 80 mm und Felgenbremsen. Es gibt kaum was, was ich damit nicht fahre und wenig was ich auch nur langsamer Fahre als mit dem Stereo. ist der Trail zu hart, bist Du zu schwach und nicht das Bike  Mit dem Stereo ist aber alles deutlich komfortabler und erfordert weniger Kraft und Konzentration.

Wenn Du eh bis mindesten Anfang 2012 warten muss und dann noch die Wartezeit aufs Stereo einrechnest, lohnt es sich einen kurzen Vorbau und einen etwas breiteren Lenker zu kaufen (versuch's auch mal gebraucht hier im Forum). Du wirst sehen das bringt Dich weiter.

Was die Probefahrt angeht, ist es oft schwierig den Händler zu überzeugen. Kann sich leider kaum jemand leisten alle Bike in allen Größen bereit zu stellen. Ein Testcenter wirst Du wohl in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten nicht finden. Sowas gibt es oft im Beiprogramm von großen Veranstaltungen, wie Worldcuprennen, (Haus)-Messen etc. Aber sowas findet meist im Sommer Herbst statt. 

Vielleicht findet sich ja hier jemand aus Deiner Gegend, der Dich mal fahren lässt.


----------



## Beppe (2. November 2011)

Er hat sich angesprochen gefuehlt und um ein statement gebeten. Voila ;-)
Ne ist schon ok der fatz, seine Beitraege sind ne Bereicherung. 



p00nage schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht wo du bei ihm jetzt das Problem siehst. Er hat auf meinen Post geantwortet und mein vorgeschlagenes Stereo spielt halt zumindest preislich in der Liteville Liga. Und da es das rahmenkit von Cube net offziell zu kaufen gibt ist der Vergleich davon ja irreal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (3. November 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> was wer, wann gemacht haette? ich waer kaum 5 jahre lang eins gefahren wenn's schlecht waere.....


 
Kannst du mir mal sagen wieso du kein ä und ü ect. schreibst?


----------



## dusi__ (3. November 2011)

tu er doch. nur halt in süddeutscher art 

oder es liegt an seiner englischen tastatur


----------



## fatz (3. November 2011)

letzteres


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (3. November 2011)

Ich bin mein Stereo 1 Jahr und 4 Monate gefahren und jetzt wirds verkauft aber nicht weils schlecht war, sondern weil ich keine Benutzung mehr dafüpr habe, da ich nur noch in Parks oder aufm Lightfreerider unterwegs bin... das Stereo war mir in der Zeit ein treuer und absolut zuverlässiger Begleiter der auch bergab einiges hergibt! Ich kann das Stereo bedenkenlos empfehlen habe es allerdings custom aufgebaut und auf mich angepasst... wies vom Werk ausgestattet ist weiß ich gar nicht


----------



## Strampelaffe (3. November 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Sie machen einen Sorglos eindruck. Das Ansprechverhalten scheint mir besser, kann aber locker ein Placeboeffekt sein...
> 
> Langzeiterfahrung habe ich noch keine. Ich fahre sie jetzt erst ein paar tausend Kilometer. Gut in der Zeit habe ich normalerweise locker ein son dösiges Lager von Fox platt gemacht aber das sagt ja nicht wirklich viel aus. Stephan ist nett, aus der Gegend und macht einen sehr professionellen Job. Wenn sein Lager nur genauso gut wäre wie das Fox würde mir das schon reichen. Ich fürchte aber es ist um längen besser!


 
Nach etwa 2300km habe ich an meinem Stereo ein vertikales Spiel bemerkt, wenn ich das Bike am Sattel hochgehoben habe. Es kam vom unteren Dämpferlager, welches auch nicht mehr so frisch aussieht.

Habe nun auch die obere und untere Lagerung von wingover verbaut. Das macht beim Einbau schon einen sehr vernünftigen Eindruck. 
Auffällig ist dabei schon, dass die Gleitlagerbuchsen spielfrei aber dennoch nicht ansatzsweise so schwer einzupressen waren, als die originalen auszupressen. Auch die beiden Lagerschalen der unteren Lagerung passen saugend in die Gleitlagerbuchsen.
An der oberen Lagerung müssen die beiden Dichtringe neben dem Lagerauge des Dämpfers weichen. Die wurden vorher von den originalen Hülsen durch den Absatz abgedeckt. Bei den neuen Hülsen ist kein Platz mehr für die Dichtringe. Hat da wer schon mal eine (negative) Auswirkung bemerkt, wenn die Dinger fehlen ? Glaube kaum, oder ?

Bin jetzt mal gespannt, wann ich die Gleitlagerbuchsen wieder wechseln muss. Auch bin ich gespannt, ob ich beim Fahren einen Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten der Dämpfung bemerken werde.

Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## verdeboreale (3. November 2011)

hi leute,

will mich auch mal in die aktuelle diskussion einbringen. habe seit märz 2011 ein stereo rx2010. insgesamt finde ich das rad für den gedachten einsatzbereich absolut in ordnung. allerdings finde ich auch, dass man "qualität" etwas anders definieren sollte: nach ein paar kilometern - horstlinks locker. und zwar so, dass die dinger fast rausgefallen sind. dann die erste "richtige" tour im schwarzwald. zweiter tag - hauptschwingenlager kurz vorm rausfallen. sowas ist echt toll mitten in der pampa! letzte woche: "peng", der u-turn der revelation hat sich verabschiedet (nach ca. 1.300 km). klar, man könnte jetzt es sich selbst schönredend argumentieren, dass das kleinigkeiten sind. für mich ist es das auf jeden fall nicht. man sollte nicht vergessen, dass es sich hier um ein rad handelt, dass deutlich über 2k kostet. da kann ich doch als kunde wohl erwarten, dass alle wichtigen schrauben richtig angezogen bzw. verklebt sind und die gabel länger hält, als ein halbes jahr gemäßigten einsatz! ich finde das stereo in sachen funktionalität echt gut. aber qualität definiere ich anders...

gruß

verdeborelae


----------



## xerto (3. November 2011)

also jungs ihr heult ja wie kleine mädchen 

mein stereo ist so teuer und manchmal ist ne schraube locker. 


übrigens gabelschaden ist nicht cube, einfach mal den markennamen auf der gabel lesen.

mein stereo hatte die beschriebenen schäden auch, na und 


ich hab die schrauben festgezogen und die gabel von rs bzw. cube händler reparieren lassen. vergleichbares hatte ich auch bei autos und die kosten ja ein vielfaches von bikes..


also jungs trocknet die tränen zieht die schrauben fest und ab auf die trails 


und jetzt könnt ihr mir tausend gegenargumente nennen an die ich 100% nicht gedacht habe.


----------



## verdeboreale (3. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> also jungs ihr heult ja wie kleine mädchen
> 
> mein stereo ist so teuer und manchmal ist ne schraube locker.
> ****************
> ...


*******************
stimmt. die singenden, quitschenden und nicht schleiffrei einzustellenden rx hatte ich ja noch gar nicht erwähnt.


----------



## xerto (3. November 2011)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> *******************
> stimmt. die singenden, quitschenden und nicht schleiffrei einzustellenden rx hatte ich ja noch gar nicht erwähnt.



du hast nichts verstanden 

dann heul weiter aber laut, damit du die quietschenden bremsen und das brechende fahrwerk übertönst und natürlich die berstenden gabeln..

ich geb dir 300 euro für dein schrott stereo. mehr ist es wohl nicht wert


----------



## cytrax (4. November 2011)

verdeboreale schrieb:


> *******************
> stimmt. die singenden, quitschenden und nicht schleiffrei einzustellenden rx hatte ich ja noch gar nicht erwÃ¤hnt.




Mach mal XT Scheiben drauf. Seit ich die drauf hab schleift, singt und quietscht GAR NIX mehr!!!

EDIT: FÃ¼r 300â¬ nehm ichs auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (4. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> du hast nichts verstanden ....


 
Ne, du verstehst es nicht! 
Wenn ich ein bike für über 2T Euro kaufe und anschließend erst mal 500 in die Hand nehmen muss um was Vernünftiges draus zumachen, weil CUBE an relevanten Stellen spart oder unsinnige Teile verbaut, dann ist das Schaise! Fäddisch!




verdeboreale schrieb:


> *******************
> stimmt. die singenden, quitschenden und nicht schleiffrei einzustellenden rx hatte ich ja noch gar nicht erwähnt.


 
Die Mängel die du beschreibst sind aber in der Tat keine CUBE-spezifischen Fehler!
Was man aber CUBE vorwerfen kann, ist, dass sie teilweise den letzten Murks verbauen statt vernünftige Teile zu verwenden. 

 Und das bessere parts durchaus bei gleichem Preisniveau machbar sind, hat die letzten Jahre der Händler RABE in München gezeigt! Deren SE Modelle waren bei weitem besser ausgestattet und oh Wunder nicht wirklich teurer! 

Das Stereo als Rahmenkit (wenn man dran kommt) ist sicher ein vernünftige Sache, zumal wie Andre schon sagte das PL-Verhältnis top ist. Aber als komplettes Versenderbike "out of the box" mMn nicht zu gebrauchen!

Leider sind hier vereinzelt Fanboys unterwegs die das Stereo ja soooo  haben und auf Kritik fast schon beleidigt reagieren! 
Daher würde ich dir empfehlen, kaufe einfach kein Versenderbike mehr, sondern bau dir beim nächsten Mal deine Kiste selber auf und lass den Leuten hier ihren Spaß beim "schrauben" an ihren Lieblingen...aäähh.. an ihren Stereos!


----------



## derAndre (4. November 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ne, du verstehst es nicht!
> Wenn ich ein bike fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 2T Euro kaufe und anschlieÃend erst mal 500 in die Hand nehmen muss um was VernÃ¼nftiges draus zumachen, weil CUBE an relevanten Stellen spart oder unsinnige Teile verbaut, dann ist das Schaise! FÃ¤ddisch!



Dann zeig mir doch mal ein Serienbike zu dem Preis mit der Ausstattung, das nicht vom Versender kommt! Und dann schaun wir mal zusammen in das entsprechende Forum und gucken wie hÃ¤ufig dort Haterstimmen sind.



Gummischwain schrieb:


> Was man aber CUBE vorwerfen kann, ist, dass sie teilweise den letzten Murks verbauen statt vernÃ¼nftige Teile zu verwenden.



Was Du da als Murks betitelt, gilt anderswo als sehr gute Anbauteile. Mir scheint vielmehr persÃ¶nliches Empfinden eine groÃe Rolle bei der QualitÃ¤tsbeurteilung eine sehr groÃe Rolle zu spielen. Als ich die The One noch hatte habe ich stÃ¤ndig gehÃ¶rt wie laut die sei und wie kacke einzustellen. Alles Probleme die ich mit der Bremse nie hatte. Das ein Set von Minischrauben, die mal echt beschissene QualitÃ¤t haben, 35â¬ kostet, darÃ¼ber hat sich nie einer beschwert usw.



Gummischwain schrieb:


> Und das bessere parts durchaus bei gleichem Preisniveau machbar sind, hat die letzten Jahre der HÃ¤ndler RABE in MÃ¼nchen gezeigt! Deren SE Modelle waren bei weitem besser ausgestattet und oh Wunder nicht wirklich teurer!



Wie gesagt das mÃ¶chte ich sehen!



Gummischwain schrieb:


> Das Stereo als Rahmenkit (wenn man dran kommt) ist sicher ein vernÃ¼nftige Sache, zumal wie Andre schon sagte das PL-VerhÃ¤ltnis top ist. Aber als komplettes Versenderbike "out of the box" mMn nicht zu gebrauchen!



Meine Aussage das PL-VerhÃ¤ltnis betrifft das Gesamtpaket nicht das Rahmenkit. Das Stereo ist keine Versenderbike!



Gummischwain schrieb:


> Leider sind hier vereinzelt Fanboys unterwegs die das Stereo ja soooo  haben und auf Kritik fast schon beleidigt reagieren!



Leider sind hier im Umkehrschluss HatermÃ¤dels unterwegs, die dem Stereo/Cube ankreiden wofÃ¼r das Stero/Cube nix kann und die keine Ahnung von konstruktiver Kritik haben.

Noch mal das Stereo ist kein Versenderbike sondern wird durch ein HÃ¤ndlernetz vertrieben. Wenn man es im Netz kauft um ein paar Euro zu sparen, dann sollte man sich Ã¼ber mangelnden Service nicht bei Cube beschweren. Mein HÃ¤ndler wÃ¼rde mein Stereo gerne servicen und steht mir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite, sollte ich selbst nicht mehr weiter kommen. Leider kommt er nicht oft dazu, weil das Bist saugeil lÃ¤uft und ich zudem gerne selbe Schraube. Nur wer sein Bike vollkommen begreift wird es irgendwann beherrschen.

Das einzige Argument von dem ich bisher hier gelesen habe, das wirklich Cube anzukreiden ist, die der mangelnde Zusammenbau. Das ist wirklich ein riesen Mist und darf so nicht passieren. Passiert aber immer wieder und nicht nur bei Cube, auch bei renommierteren/cooleren Firmen lieÃt man davon. Als Gegenargument wÃ¼rde von einem Fanboy jetzt kommen: "Wenn Dir Deine Gesundheit lieb ist, kontrollierst Du das Fahrrad und die Schraubverbindungen eh von Zeit zu Zeit."

Von dem einzigen Mangel den ich dem Stereo attestiere, habe ich hier noch nie gelesen. Was meiner Meinung daran liegt das hier zu viel gelesen und geschrieben wird und zu wenig gefahren wird.



Gummischwain schrieb:


> Daher wÃ¼rde ich dir empfehlen, kaufe einfach kein Versenderbike mehr, sondern bau dir beim nÃ¤chsten Mal deine Kiste selber auf und lass den Leuten hier ihren SpaÃ beim "schrauben" an ihren Lieblingen...aÃ¤Ã¤hh.. an ihren Stereos!



Und jetzt verrate mir doch mal wie Du fÃ¼r 2000,-â¬ Dir selbst ein Bike aufbaust, das auch nur annÃ¤hernd die Ausstattung der Stereos hat... 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
ein Fanpapa!


----------



## xerto (4. November 2011)

@derandre

wie immer ich unterschreibe deinen text.. 

xerto


ich finde die ganze diskussion überflüssig. wenn ich ein technisches problem mit einem teil habe, habe ich 2 jahre garantie. mir ist vor kurzen das hinterrad geplatzt  und ich habe von meinem händler (lucky bike super ) schnell ein neues hinterrad bekommen.  (und das obwohl ich mein stereo in der bucht gebraucht ersteigert habe)

das ein hinterrad nach ca. 8.000 km über stock und stein hoch und runter mit meinen 95 kg platzt, finde ich fast normal. 

ich musste dieses jahr meine komplette bremsanlage erneuern (kein garantiefall) weil ich sie im bikepark willingen an drei tagen kaputt gebremst habe. (bin halt ein kleiner angsthase )

was ich noch nie verstanden habe, dass jemand ein bike für über 2k kauft um es dann auf zu rüsten. dann kauf ich mir doch gleich ein anderes.

unabhängig vom forum fahre ich in einer großen mtb gruppe. hier geht an allen modellen (von cube, radon, trek, litteville, ghost, usw.) alles irgendwann mal kaputt. meistens dann, wenns am wenigsten passt.

das fängt beim bremsen aller marken, auch avid, an und endet nicht bei den teuersten laufradsätzen.

zusammen gefasst und ich fahre 10.000 km im jahr plus die fahrleistungen der andern kommen wir auf gute 250.000 km im jahr. das beinhaltet meistens waldwege aller art plus spessart und taunus. aber auch alpencross und bikeparks.

und dafür geht erstaunlich wenig kaputt. bei allen marken.


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. November 2011)

Wie könnt ihr euch über solche Kleinigkeiten aufregen?
Nichts auf der Welt ist perfekt. Und wenn du keine Schleifenden
Formula Bremsen haben willst, dann kauft dir eben ne mt8.
Mein Cube macht absolut keine Probleme und selbst wenn würde ich
nicht direkt losheulen und den anderen hier verklickern alles seie Sch Ei se

Edit:
*den Post von DerAndre könnt ich ebenfalls so unterschreiben
BIKESTARR*


----------



## Mr.Worf (4. November 2011)

*@derAndre:*
Joo, iss schon viel Wahrheit drinnen... 

Ich kann auch über nix meckern...

Noch nicht mal über den "Zusammenbau"
Da ich ein Messemodell habe war es Perfekt zusammen geschraubt.
Bis heut, nicht der kleinste Kratzer an der Sattelstütze. Da schlunst Cube wohl öfter bei allen Modellen!
Ich fahre viel, aber ich schraube auch viel. Ohne Wartung geht nix, unabhängig von der Marke.
Und bis heut, keine Mängel am Hinterbau! Trotz ca. 6300 Gesamtlaufleistung. War überall reichlich Blaues Fett drinnen.

Das man Teile, nach persönlichen Bedarf tauscht ist auch normal, oder???
Über die Syntace Anbauteile ist auch nix zu meckern.
Viel besser als das Bontragerzeug, welches an meinen neuen EX9 dran ist.
Da geht die Sattelklemme gar nicht.

Man sieht auch immer am Bike, wer es nur fährt, oder es auch "Lebt"! 

Kappla Worf


----------



## Gummischwain (4. November 2011)

Zu 1: ich habe nie behauptet, dass es bei anderen Marken besser ist, oder?!

Zu 2: da kann man nun in der Tat beliebig drüber streiten. Lassen wir das. Aber beispielsweise die Luftkammervergrößerung des RP23 seit 2010 ist in meinen Augen ein Riesenmurks gewesen und die xpw1600 sind wohl auch nicht gerade die erste Wahl für ein Fully mit 150 mm Federweg...zu den Leichtbaubremsen sage ich mal besser nix mehr.

Zu 3: Schau bei Rabe nach, ganz einfach! Wobei die seit 2011 aufgrund der gestiegenen Preise für Shimpanso nur nochwenige SE-Modelle anbieten und auch die Ersparnis nicht mehr so groß ist. 

Zu 4: Ok, das war in der Tat der falsche Begriff, es ist kein Versenderbike! Und ja, DU meintest das komplette bike! Dennoch auch das PL-Verhältnis für das Rahmenkit geht in meinen Augen in Ordnung. Das meinte ich damit! D'accord?

Zu 5: Es geht mir nicht um mangelnden Service! Es geht um die Qualität und die Auswahl der Komponenten und letztlich um die Montage! Und was ich angekreidet habe betrifft CUBE sehr wohl, denn die treffen die Auswahl und schrauben's zusammen!

Zu 6: Wo bitte habe ich behauptet das dem so wäre??? Im Gegenteil, ich sagte bereits ZWEIMAL dass das PL-Verhältnis sehr gut ist, ich aber dennoch aufgrund der in meinen Augen schlechten Komponentenwahl zu einem Rahmenkit greifen würde! Oder komplett selber aufbauen würde.
Und ob das dann letztlich wirklich teurer ist und wenn ja wie viel bliebe noch abzuwarten!

Und Gegenfrage: wo bekommst du ein Stereo mit vernünftiger Ausstattung für 2000 Euro?  DAS würde ich gerne mal sehen!
Vielleicht als Sonderschnäppchen in der Größe 16 oder 22".

Zuletzt:
Der Fanboy ging nicht an dich. Aber wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst kann ich nix dafür!
Sondern speziell an zwei Leute hier, die Probleme anderer als Kleinigkeiten abtun nur weil sie selber evtl. Glück mit dem bike haben oder die Defekte als normal betrachten!

Wie gesagt, das Stereo als solches ist ein gutes Gerät. Nur würde ich das nächste Mal das bike selber aufbauen. Die Ersparnis eines Serienbikes bringt mir nicht viel, wenn ich anschließend Komponente um Komponente tauschen muss.Und darum ging's im Wesentlichen!

Einigen wir uns darauf, dass wir uns nicht einigen.

In diesem Sinne!
Viel Spaß beim biken... werde ich zumindest jetzt tun!


----------



## dusi__ (4. November 2011)

also ich ne?

ich mag biken .

und hier ist mal wieder mein geschoss : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mittlerweile geändert : reverb ist weg. kam damitn nich so gut zurecht wie ich dachte. und ne Kefü + 2Fach umbau.


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. November 2011)

nett


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. November 2011)

@Gummischwain
[unnötiger aufreißermodus]Hast was gegen 22"? Warum sollte es die billiger geben?
Viele Leute sind größer (ich zb). Wieviel " hast du denn? 10? [/unnötiger Aufreißermodus]

Und jetzt mal Spaß beiseite:
Jeder kann doch seine Subjektive Meinung haben. Mich kratzt das wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (4. November 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Edit:
> *den Post von DerAndre könnt ich ebenfalls so unterschreiben*
> *BIKESTARR*


 
Tja was will man auch machen, wenn man selbst keine vernünftigen Gegenargumente bringen kann, gell? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






BIKESTARR schrieb:


> @Gummischwain
> [unnötiger aufreißermodus]Hast was gegen 22"? Warum sollte es die billiger geben?
> Viele Leute sind größer (ich zb). Wieviel " hast du denn? 10? [/unnötiger Aufreißermodus]


 
OMG 

Unnötig, das ist dein Beitrag in der Tat!

Es hat zwar mit dem eigentlichen Thema überhaupt nix zu tun aber gut: es ging mir eigentlich darum, dass 16 und 22" im allgemeinen weniger gefragt sind und 18 sowie 20er gängiger sind. Daher bekommt man meist gegen Saisonende diese Größen besonders häufig günstiger. Am ehesten sind meist die mittleren Größen weg! Daher das angeführte Beispiel! Verstehste!? Damit sollte keiner (oder Du speziell) diskriminiert werden!
Bevor jetzt der nächste kommt: zumindest bei den Dealern in meiner Ecke war das meist so.

Hammersjetzt?


@ Düsi: sehr schönes Stereo!  Jetzt evtl. noch ne schwarze Kurbel?!


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. November 2011)

Deshalb ja auch dieser spezielle mod.


----------



## Beppe (4. November 2011)

Hey Jungs,
ich war gerade schon wieder 4,5h und knapp 80km mit meinem geilen Stereo unterwegs. Muss ich ein Bild von meinem breiten Grinsen posten, oder glaubt ihr mir auch so?


*
Wieder Ontopic:

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der g-junkies Dreist KeFü an einem Stereo gemacht? Passt das? Hab etwas Bedenken wg dem Arbeitsbereich der Schwinge...*

Gruss Beppe


----------



## Gummischwain (4. November 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Deshalb ja auch dieser spezielle mod.


 
Na dann...



Beppe schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> ich war gerade schon wieder 4,5h und knapp 80km mit meinem geilen Stereo unterwegs. Muss ich ein Bild von meinem breiten Grinsen posten, oder glaubt ihr mir auch so?


 
Doch doch, das glaube ich ungesehen! 
Jetzt wo meins fertig "umgebaut" ist, kenne ich das Gefühl auch! ^^


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. November 2011)

Habe eine Shamann und bin sehr zufrieden. Erst vor 3Tagen eingebaut. Was ich jetzt
schon sagen kann ist, dass die Geräusche beim Springen oder in Wurzelpassagen deutlich
weniger geworden sind.


----------



## derAndre (4. November 2011)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der g-junkies Dreist KeFÃ¼ an einem Stereo gemacht? Passt das? Hab etwas Bedenken wg dem Arbeitsbereich der Schwinge...



Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, das das nicht ohne Feilen an der TrÃ¤gerplatte geht. Kann aber auch am Fritzz gewesen sein. Die Jungs antworten auf Fragen per mail aber ziemlich flott! ICh habe ne selbst gebaute BioniconderivatlÃ¶sung. Das funktioniert, gefÃ¤llt mir aber auf dauer nicht (zu laut und ruckelnder RÃ¼ckwÃ¤rtslauf). Ich mÃ¶chte eine LÃ¶sung mit ner Rolle. Allerdings brauche ich nur zwei BlÃ¤tter und habe einen Stinger bestellt. 

Gummitier zu letzten: Mein Stereo 2009 "The One" gekauft im August 2009 bei einem HÃ¤ndler in der schÃ¶nsten Stadt der Welt am Rhein zwischen Bonn und der Stadt deren Namen man nicht ausspricht in 18'' hat 2000,-â¬ gekostet. Die Ausstattung ist meines Erachten der Knaller (von den Felgen mal abgesehen, die waren deutlich unterdimensioniert fÃ¼r mein Gewicht).

Ja, ich habe Bar bezahlt und ja, ich habe dem HÃ¤ndler gedroht jeden Tag wieder zu kommen und seine Kunden mit meiner bloÃen Anwesenheit zu verschrecken aber sonst ist dies ein regulÃ¤rer Kauf, kurz vor der Eurobike.

Zum selber zusammenstellen: 
Rahmen: 800,-â¬ (wenn er gÃ¼nstig und vom Vorjahr ist), 
DÃ¤mpfer: 469,- â¬ RP23
Gabel: 1029,- â¬ Talas
LaufrÃ¤der: 450,- â¬ 
Lenker: 120,- â¬
Vorbau: 66,- â¬
Bremsen: 450,- â¬
etc pp.

Du wirst nie auf einen Preis kommen der auch nur in der NÃ¤he von dem eines Serienbikes ist. Nicht mal wenn Du wahnsinnig viel Zeit hast und nur die super SchnÃ¤ppchen aus dem vor vor Jahr kaufst. Da kaufe ich mir doch lieber ein Serienbike und tausche das ein oder andere Teil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## verdeboreale (4. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> du hast nichts verstanden
> 
> dann heul weiter aber laut, damit du die quietschenden bremsen und das brechende fahrwerk übertönst und natürlich die berstenden gabeln..
> 
> ich geb dir 300 euro für dein schrott stereo. mehr ist es wohl nicht wert



hast du auch was konstruktives beizutragen?


----------



## verdeboreale (4. November 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Mach mal XT Scheiben drauf. Seit ich die drauf hab schleift, singt und quietscht GAR NIX mehr!!!
> 
> EDIT: Für 300 nehm ichs auch



...hab ich doch schon!


----------



## verdeboreale (4. November 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ne, du verstehst es nicht!
> Wenn ich ein bike für über 2T Euro kaufe und anschließend erst mal 500 in die Hand nehmen muss um was Vernünftiges draus zumachen, weil CUBE an relevanten Stellen spart oder unsinnige Teile verbaut, dann ist das Schaise! Fäddisch!
> 
> ******************
> ...



gruß

verdeboreale


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. November 2011)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, das das nicht ohne Feilen an der TrÃ¤gerplatte geht. Kann aber auch am Fritzz gewesen sein. Die Jungs antworten auf Fragen per mail aber ziemlich flott! ICh habe ne selbst gebaute BioniconderivatlÃ¶sung. Das funktioniert, gefÃ¤llt mir aber auf dauer nicht (zu laut und ruckelnder RÃ¼ckwÃ¤rtslauf). Ich mÃ¶chte eine LÃ¶sung mit ner Rolle. Allerdings brauche ich nur zwei BlÃ¤tter und habe einen Stinger bestellt.
> 
> Gummitier zu letzten: Mein Stereo 2009 "The One" gekauft im August 2009 bei einem HÃ¤ndler in der schÃ¶nsten Stadt der Welt am Rhein zwischen Bonn und der Stadt deren Namen man nicht ausspricht in 18'' hat 2000,-â¬ gekostet. Die Ausstattung ist meines Erachten der Knaller (von den Felgen mal abgesehen, die waren deutlich unterdimensioniert fÃ¼r mein Gewicht).
> 
> ...



Ne, du musst beim Stereo auch feilen. Sogar einiges. Ich kann mal Bilder
davon einstellen. Ist aber kp. Dauert halt nur. HÃ¤lt super
Achja: die Liste oben ist nur mit uvpÂ´s, die aber kein Mensch dafÃ¼r bezahlt.


----------



## cytrax (4. November 2011)

An dem was ich wirklich was auszusetzen hab, (hab kein Stereo aber AMS^^) das der Sunringle LRS voll fürn Ar$ch is! 5K Km und bekomme jetzt nen neuen Freilauf. Bei anderen scheint er ja nicht mal 1K Km gehalten zu haben.


----------



## rODAHn (4. November 2011)

Jetzt muss ich mich aber auch mal (wieder) einschalten.

Ich habe mein Stereo ausschließlich aus Schnäppchen zusammengestellt und bin noch immer sehr glücklich damit!

Bei mir sahen die Preise nämlich so aus:

Rahmen (inkl. RP23) 499,-
Gabel. Fox Vanilla 299,-
XT Gruppe 299
Race Face Parts 150,-
Laufräder (vom alten Cube) ca. 200
Bremsen (k18) 150,-
Satz Fat Albert 60,-

Und so seiht es heute aus: (Wurde übrigens 2009 zusammengebaut)




Als nächstes kommt die 2012er Reverb dran...fertig.
Es kann optisch natürlich nicht mit 2010er oder 2011er Stereos mithalten, aber der Fahrspaß sollte nahezu der gleiche sein.!

Fertig


----------



## Beppe (4. November 2011)

Hi,
danke zum Feedback bezgl. der Kefü.
Also über paar pics würde ich mich super freuen.
Da selbst etwas herumzufeilen ist nicht das Problem, nur sollte da schon genügend Fleisch über bleiben, dass das Teil noch stabil genug bleibt.
Die dreist erscheint mir die einzig sinnvolle Lösung für 3fach zu sein.


----------



## lmart1n (4. November 2011)

Apropos Schnäppchen...
ich überlege mir gerade mein Stereo Rahmen (18") zu verkaufen, da ich mein LV 301 wahrscheinlich "downgrade" zu 140mm und mir eventuell ein 901 oder 601 über den Winter anschaffen will ... (ich weiß, absolutes Luxusproblem) Dadurch wird das Stereo eben überflüssig. Habe es erst vor par Monaten gebraucht gekauft. Habe alle Lager gewechselt, Wingover-Buchsen, RP23 service + tunen lassen und XTR Umwerfer ist auch dabei. Ist auch noch eines der "Qualitätsmodelle", d.h. Syntace Superspin Steuersatz (kein schrottiger FSA Gravity) und Syntace Sattelklemme. Fährt sich wirklich gut... Ansprechverhalten ist auch klasse. Aber ich will mein 301 behalten auf jedenfall behalten... Die durchgängige Zugführung würd ich dranlassen, sowie Zugführungsmod mit 3-Fach Klemmen anstatt unterhalb des Rohres (beim Schultern problematisch). Hat keine Kratzer außer einen durch ein Kettenklemmers.






Falls jemand Interesse hat - bescheid geben... vielleicht fällt mir dann meine Entscheidung leichter... (Ich hab mich noch nicht 100% entschieden... deswegen auch nicht Bikemarkt)


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. November 2011)

Beppe schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke zum Feedback bezgl. der Kefü.
> Also über paar pics würde ich mich super freuen.
> Da selbst etwas herumzufeilen ist nicht das Problem, nur sollte da schon genügend Fleisch über bleiben, dass das Teil noch stabil genug bleibt.
> Die dreist erscheint mir die einzig sinnvolle Lösung für 3fach zu sein.



Dreist ist doch voll teuer. Die Shamann haben auch Freunde von mir und
noch ein User hier im Forum. Soweit ich weiß bisher keine Probleme.
http://www.jehlebikes.de/shaman-racing-enduro-kettenfuehrung-schaltbar.html
Die hier wurde mir empfohlen. (Habe noch das alte Angebot für 30eur zu
Favoriten hinzugefügt, jetzt kostet sie normalerweise 40)
Um Bildchen werd ich mich kümmern.

Gruß
Bikestarr


----------



## Mr.Worf (4. November 2011)

Ja dann mal noch meines.....
Mal kein "Schwarzes"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (5. November 2011)

Geniale Farbe, selbst lakiert?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Mr.Worf (5. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Geniale Farbe, selbst lakiert?
> 
> Grüße
> Guido


Nö, war nen "Messe Teil"
Gebraucht, hier aus dem Forum. Bei der Farbe, konnt ich nicht wiederstehen! 
Gruß zurück....


----------



## BIKESTARR (5. November 2011)

Schutzblech ab und anderer Sattel.
Ansonsten supergeil


----------



## Gummischwain (5. November 2011)

@ Andre:



BIKESTARR schrieb:


> ....
> Achja: die Liste oben ist nur mit uvp´s, die aber kein Mensch dafür bezahlt.


 
Der Aussage stimme ich ausnahmsweise mal 100% zu! 

Genauso wie du beim Kauf eines Komplettrads ein Schnäppchen machen kannst, funktioniert das auch beim Kauf der Komponenten. Und dann kommts noch drauf an, welche Komponenten ich wähle etc...
Daher hinkt dein Vergleich mit den UVP Preisen etwas finde ich. Denn dein bike als UVP wäre wie teuer?! 
Nur mal als Beispiel mein LRS von Veltec hat bedeutend weniger gekostet als der olle xpw1600. 

@ verdeboreale:
Xerto hat mit seinen Argumenten in seinem letzten Beitrag ja durchaus Recht, aber sie haben leider überhaupt nichts mit der Problematik zu tun, die wir angesprochen haben.

Lassen wir es gut sein. Bringt nix! 

@ worf: die Farbe ist zwar nicht meins, aber dennoch  Hat mal nicht jeder!


----------



## BIKESTARR (5. November 2011)

Genauso, wie die damit geworben haben, dass ein ht für 1000 eine Fox
Gabel für 912 drinnen hat 
Die bekommt man auch für 3-500


----------



## Mr.Worf (5. November 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Schutzblech ab und anderer Sattel.
> Ansonsten supergeil


Danke....
Schutzblech ist zweckmässig bei der Mocke.
Und Sattel, "Wachsames Auge" bleibt.
Vier sehen mehr als 2.


----------



## BIKESTARR (5. November 2011)

Okay ich nehms zurück. Der Sattel ist auch geil. Ich dachte er wäre irgendein billigverschnitt.


----------



## Beppe (5. November 2011)

Ich denke, dass dieses Teil aber kein herunterfallen der Kette zw. kleines Blatt und Tretlager verhindert. Mir ist das unterwegs schon mal passiert, da musste dann die Kurbel runter. Den Shimanovielzahn hatten wir natuerlich nicht dabei. Ne schoene Fummelei war das :/ 





BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Dreist ist doch voll teuer. Die Shamann haben auch Freunde von mir und
> noch ein User hier im Forum. Soweit ich weiß bisher keine Probleme.
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/shaman-racing-enduro-kettenfuehrung-schaltbar.html
> Die hier wurde mir empfohlen. (Habe noch das alte Angebot für 30eur zu
> ...


----------



## osbow (5. November 2011)

Hatte ich auch. Bei mir ging es einfacher indem ich beim rausfummeln den Hinterbau eingefedert habe.

Ach ja, noch eine Frage: Ich würde gerne an meinem 2011er Stereo Pro die Bremse tauschen. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Aufnahme ich für Vorne und Hinten brauche? Hab mein Bike leider nicht hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lmart1n (5. November 2011)

Gabel normal PM 160 und hinten IS2000


----------



## osbow (5. November 2011)

Top, danke!


----------



## BIKESTARR (5. November 2011)

Hab genau das gleiche rad wie du und wünsche mir zu weihnachten auch ne neue Bremse


----------



## osbow (5. November 2011)

Ich werd mir nach langer Recherche nun die 2012er SLX holen. 

Aber irgendwie komme ich nicht mit den Adaptern zurecht. Was genau brauche ich nun wenn ich Vorne und Hinten 180 mm Scheiben fahren will?

http://www.actionsports.de/de/Komponenten/Bremsen/Scheibenbremsen/Shimano-SLX-Scheibenbremse-BL-M666::37673{1}3460{2}338{3}331.html

Vorne: Shimano Mountadapter SM-MA-F180P/S IS auf PM 180 VR
Hinten: ?


----------



## JDEM (5. November 2011)

Die Bremse ist ne super Wahl, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.

Du brauchst folgende Adapter:

vorne BZ.SH.0027
hinten AS.NN.1208

Einfach anhand der Artikelnummern auswählen, wenn du dir die Bremse zusammenstellst.


----------



## BIKESTARR (5. November 2011)

korrekt.
Ich habe mich für die Avid Code entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (5. November 2011)

Vielen Dank! 

Die Code war auch in der engeren Auswahl. Aber der niedrige Preis und das gute Feedback zu der Bremse hat mich zu der SLX getrieben. Klar, das Design ist nicht so cool wie bei anderen, vor allem das Silber sieht komisch aus, aber das werde ich auch entweder schwarz oder weiÃ umlackieren. Mal sehenâ¦


----------



## lmart1n (5. November 2011)

ich finde Bremsen ala XT-Trail oder Avid Elixir 7 / CR reichen... Code ist überdimensioniert...

(Schnäppchen Avid Elixir 7 im bei mir im Bikemarkt sind schon passend für Cube Stereo ;-)


----------



## Mr.Worf (5. November 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich werd mir nach langer Recherche nun die 2012er SLX holen.
> 
> Aber irgendwie komme ich nicht mit den Adaptern zurecht. Was genau brauche ich nun wenn ich Vorne und Hinten 180 mm Scheiben fahren will?
> 
> ...


Ich hab noch nen neuen übrig, setzte ihn morgen mal in den Markt.


----------



## derAndre (6. November 2011)

Die Code ist in der Tat für die meisten überdimensioniert und sackschwer aber ich fahre die trotzdem  Mit meinen knapp 100kg genau der Wurfanker den ich brauche und zudem extrem sorglos. Alle paar tausend Kilometer die Beläge wechseln und nicht mehr dran denken. Sollte doch mal was hops gehen sind die Ersatzteile günstig und selbst die kleinsten Teile einzeln zu kaufen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. November 2011)

Ich bin zwar relativ leicht, mache aber vertriding ect. Mein Stereo wird
eher als Enduro genutzt. Die kürzeren Federwege, wegen der Agilität.
Bei schnellen Downhills oder extrem steilen passagen oder Sprüngen
ect. bin ich auf gute Bremsleistung angewiesen. War gestarn auf einer
sehr steilen passage, sodass ich sowieso mein gewicht so weit verlagern 
musste, dass ich nur noch mit mühe bremsen kann. Aber Bremsleistung 
Nicht vorhanden. Da macht die Ryde schlapp


----------



## lmart1n (6. November 2011)

Die XTR Trail bzw. XT Trail hat fast genauso viel Bremspower wie die Code. Ich hab deswegen von Code R auf XTR und XT Trail gewechselt.

Die XT Trail geht erst nach 1000 - 1500 hm am Stück schlechter als die XTR Trail. Allgemein brauchen die Shimanos weniger Kraft in den Fingern, 1 Finger reicht i.d.R. Bei den Avids brauchte ich eigentlich immer 2 Finger...

Hätte ich die XT Trail vor der XTR gehabt, hätte ich mir keine XTR gekauft. ;-)


----------



## CJee83 (6. November 2011)

Hab mittlerweile das 2te Stereo. Ersteres war ein 2007er Rabe SE mit  durchweg vernüftiger Ausstattung. Weihnachten'07 gekauft für 2T. Denn es  gab 20% Rabatt. Hab viel damit erlebt und es gut gepflegt. 
Nur bin ich mit den verbauten DT XRC 180er Laufräder auch nicht zufrieden gewesen. Da gibts stabilere Parts. 

Nach 3 Jahren hab ich nen 2011er Rahmen bekommen als Reklarerstatz für den alten und mir dann n neues selbst aufgebaut. Alte Teile verkauft und eben neue gekauft.

RS Sektor RL U-turn, Umbau auf weiche Feder
Mavic Crosslines
Umbau auf 2-fach mit Bashguard
75er Vorbau anstatt 105er
Formula Mega 203er
Neuer Dämpfer im Tausche gegen den alten RP23
Neue Anrtriebsteile, XT-Kassette, Schaltwerk, Kette

Letztendlich hat mich das neue Rad knapp 1200 Euro gekostet.


Das rad ist top, macht fast jeden Scheiss mit, ob technischer Trail, Bikepark, kleine Drops, mir reichts. Die Bremsen schleifen hin und wieder, der Rahmen macht Geräusche, die Schaltung bei 2-fach ist nicht in Ordnung, hat hin und wieder Kettenklemmer. Sind aber alles Dinge, die ich selbst erledigen kann. Für mich ist das Rad perfekt.


----------



## osbow (6. November 2011)

Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber: Brauche ich bei der neuen SLX-Bremse die Adapter und neue Scheiben oder kann ich die Adapter und die Scheiben die mit der Hayes Stroker Ryde verbaut sind weiterhin verwenden?


----------



## JDEM (6. November 2011)

Dürfte auch gehen. Die Hayes waren ja auch PM Bremsen, daher dürfte alles passen.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (6. November 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber: Brauche ich bei der neuen SLX-Bremse die Adapter und neue Scheiben oder kann ich die Adapter und die Scheiben die mit der Hayes Stroker Ryde verbaut sind weiterhin verwenden?


Es ist nicht jede scheibe mit jeder bremse kompatibel und auch die adapter müssen nicht zwingend passen, da die bremssättel sich unterscheiden von der form usw.! kannst du nur probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (6. November 2011)

Ich habe hier den Vergleich für vorne. Und da sind sie nicht gleich. Die kleinere "Distanz" ist bei dem Hayes-Adapter ca. 1mm höher, die grössere (UP) ca. 1mm kleiner. Das wird vermutlich nicht funktionieren. Für hinten kann ich nichts sagen, denke aber es wird ähnlich sein.


----------



## GKD (6. November 2011)

Ich habe von meinem Händler am Wochenende per Post eine Shimano Scheibe (180mm) geschickt bekommen, da meine Formula RX Scheibe (nach 2 Monaten) irgendwie absolut krumm war und ich das Laufrad nichtmehr einbauen konnte. 

Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass Die Bremsbacken anscheinend nicht bis zur Innenkante bremsen (hab ich an den Schleifspuren ausgemacht).
Brauch ich da jetzt auch einen speziellen Adapter, oder hat da der Händler was flasch gemacht?

Grüße Bernd


----------



## cytrax (6. November 2011)

Wenn vorher nen 180mm adapter dran hattest sollte es eigentlich funzen. Hab auch die RX dran und die orginal scheiben in diese hier http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-fuer-XT-BR-M775-6-Loch-.html getauscht und passt wunderbar. Vor allem die dinger sind sau leise gegenüber den orginalen^^


----------



## GKD (6. November 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Wenn vorher nen 180mm adapter dran hattest sollte es eigentlich funzen. Hab auch die RX dran und die orginal scheiben in diese hier http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-fuer-XT-BR-M775-6-Loch-.html getauscht und passt wunderbar. Vor allem die dinger sind sau leise gegenüber den orginalen^^



Nein, die ist es leider nicht.
Meine sieht so aus: klick (mit 6 Loch)
Ich habs eben am Abrieb gemerkt, dass nicht die komplette Fläche genutzt wird. Vielleicht mach ich morgen mal ein Foto.
Schleifen tut da auch nichts, beim bremsen surrt sie schön wie ein Bienenschwarm


----------



## cytrax (7. November 2011)

Hmm deine is dann aber Center lock, ich hab 6 loch.


----------



## fatz (7. November 2011)

GKD schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass Die Bremsbacken anscheinend nicht
> bis zur Innenkante bremsen (hab ich an den Schleifspuren ausgemacht).


die innenkante interessiert die klofrau. wenn deine belaege nicht ueber die aussenkante 
stehen ist's gut. wenn doch, dann mess mal die durchmesser der alten und neuen 
scheibe. wenn's ned passt, kannst eigentlich nur den adapter abfraesen oder feilen, wenn
du das gut kannst. letzteres ist ein bissl kritisch, weil der winkel stimmen muss.

wenn du da nicht rummachen willst, musst du dauernd die belaege ausbauen, weil die mit der
abnutzung um die scheibe "rumwachsen" und dann immer auf der aussenkante kratzen


----------



## osbow (12. November 2011)

Ich hab heute versucht die Shaman Racing Enduro an mein Stereo anzubringen. Da die KeFü ohne Distanzring sehr nah am Hinterbau war habe ich den mitgelieferte Distanzring zwischen Rahmen und KeFü gelegt. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das die Kettenlinie dadurch verändert ist. Es lässt sich somit nicht mehr auf das größte Kettenblatt schalten. Es wundert mich auch das die Rolle sehr weit nach vorne steht. Wenn ich also auf das kleine Kettenblatt schalte liegt die Kette nicht mehr in der Führung der Rolle sondern liegt oben auf. Jetzt überlege ich den Distanzring wieder zu entfernen und etwas von der Platte der KeFü abzuflexen. Aber bevor ich das mache wollte ich nachfragen ob jemand am Stereo die Shaman fährt?


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (12. November 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich hab heute versucht die Shaman Racing Enduro an mein Stereo anzubringen. Da die KeFü ohne Distanzring sehr nah am Hinterbau war habe ich den mitgelieferte Distanzring zwischen Rahmen und KeFü gelegt. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das die Kettenlinie dadurch verändert ist. Es lässt sich somit nicht mehr auf das größte Kettenblatt schalten. Es wundert mich auch das die Rolle sehr weit nach vorne steht. Wenn ich also auf das kleine Kettenblatt schalte liegt die Kette nicht mehr in der Führung der Rolle sondern liegt oben auf. Jetzt überlege ich den Distanzring wieder zu entfernen und etwas von der Platte der KeFü abzuflexen. Aber bevor ich das mache wollte ich nachfragen ob jemand am Stereo die Shaman fährt?



Ich hab die gleiche verbaut gehabt! funzte 3-fach gar nicht!!! hab dann das große Blatt runter gehauen (siehe mein Albumbild) und nen bashguard dran gebaut! die Kefü hat überhaupt nicht gepasst und hab dann etwas bagedreht und geflext und die zurecht gebogen sowie die rolle etwas geändert! Da ich mein stereo zerlegt habe, hab ich die kefü noch rumliegen! wenn du willst, kannst die haben!


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. November 2011)

Hab exakt das gleiche Rad wie du und exakt die gleiche Kefü.
Funzt mitlerweile sehr gut. Musst nur ein bisschen abfeilen. ich stelle mal Bilder rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (13. November 2011)

War bei meiner E.13 nicht anders, da war ich auch länger mit feilen und einstellen beschäftigt. Wenigstens kann sich die Kette nicht mehr zwischen Schwinge und Kettenblatt verklemmen.


----------



## derAndre (13. November 2011)

Ui, da bin ich ja froh das ich mich für den Stinger entschieden habe. Da brauchte ich nix flexen oder biegen. Allerdings fahre ich "nur" zweifach.


----------



## sepalot (13. November 2011)

ich fahr se am Fritzz 3-fach und funktioniert seit ich se habe (1,5 Jahre) perfekt!

Umwerfer musste in den Enden natürlich neu eingestellt werden.






... ach nix nachgearbeitet (feilen, drehen, flexen & Co.)


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. November 2011)

Bei deinem Rahmen passt auch so. Stereo muss feilen.


----------



## sepalot (13. November 2011)

aber Fritzz und Stereo müssten in diesem Bereich doch gleich sein ... hast du nen Vergleich?


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. November 2011)

Ne. Minimaler Unterschied, soviel ich weiß. Ich mach bald mal Bildchen. Wollte die Kefü
sowieso anders ausrichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (13. November 2011)

So, ich hab mal ein wenig gemalt.





Also muss ich an der Trägerplatte feilen (blaue Linie) damit ich keinen Spacer (Blau) mehr brauche und die KeFü direkt an den Rahmen (Grau) passt. So oder so muss der Umwerfer angepasst, d. h. neu eingestellt werden. Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. November 2011)

Ja. Genauso hab ich das auch gemacht. Wiegesagt, ich kann auch erst Bilder reinstellen.
Heute mach ich vermutlich welche.


----------



## sepalot (13. November 2011)

zumindest muss die Kettenführung selbst noch um einige Grad im Uhrzeigersinn weitergedreht werden (ca 20°), dass du auch eine Führung hast, wenn die Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt ist.


----------



## osbow (13. November 2011)

*g Das ist klar.  Mich wundert es auch das hier Stereo und Fritzz unterschiedlich sein sollen. Es ist ja nicht so dass es nicht passt. Es liegt halt nur sehr nah an der Schwinge an. Da bleibt kein Millimeter Luft zwischen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. November 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild:






Einfach abfeilen. Das hält natürlich immmernoch. Jetzt möchte ich die
anders ausrichten, aber mein Tretlager geht nimmer lose


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (13. November 2011)

da hab ich deutlich weniger abgeflext gehabt! nur bissl was an der Rückseite und vorn wo die Schrauben des kleinen Kettenblattes schleifen! und zurechtgebogen damit alles läuft da wo es lang soll


----------



## osbow (14. November 2011)

@BIKESTARR Echt? Zu fest angezogen? Vielen Dank für das Bild! Wie man aber auch auf dem Foto von sepalot erkennt ist das normal das die Führungsrolle so weit heraussteht (Skizze im Bild)?! Also ist es dann auch nicht ungewöhnlich das auf dem kleinsten KB die Kette nicht mehr in der Rille liegt sondern auf dem Rand, oder? Ich glaube bei meinem alten Bike und der Stinger war´s ähnlich. Habt Ihr vielleicht noch Fotos von der Seite?

@Mr.NiceGuy Schleifen tut da bei mir zum Glück nichts. Die Schrauben sind hier aber auch ziemlich nach an der Trägerplatte.


----------



## sepalot (14. November 2011)

Mein Bild ist von der damaligen Erstausfahrt. Die Führung habe ich noch ein wenig im Uhrzeigersinn weiter gedreht und die Rolle noch etwas weiter rauf geschoben. Es ist richtig, dass, wenn man auf dem großen und mittleren Kettenblatt fährt, dass der schmälere Durchmesser der Führungsrolle genutzt wird und wenn man auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt fährt, auf dem großen Durchmesser direkt neben der Kettenführungsplatte fährt. Die Umschlingung der Kette auf den Kettenblättern ist auf dem Kleinen auch nicht ganz so notwendig. Bei mir hat es die Kette immer vom mitlleren Kettenblatt geschüttelt. Auf dem Großen war die Kettenspannung immer ausreichend. Beim kleinen Kettenblatt konnte es eigentlich nicht mehr weiter runter.


----------



## Strampelaffe (15. November 2011)

Könnte gerade in die Ecke kotzen!
Da ich gestern mal eben die Kurbel demontiert hatte, dachte ich mir, ich könnte mal eben das Hauptschwingenlager nachsehen und fetten (hatte es zuvor noch nie auseinander, und Cube soll ja eine Fettphobie haben....).
Beim Abschrauben der beiden seitlichen Schrauben gingen beide schon recht schwer. Bei dem Sicherungslack auch kein Wunder.
Beim Einschrauben der rechten Schraube ging's aber irgendwie immer schwerer, so dass ich nicht weiter kam und die Schraube wieder rausdrehte. Beim Blick ins Gewinde sehe ich dann, dass die ersten 7mm von ca. 17mm Gewindelänge im unteren Bereich hinüber sind. Dolle Sache, so ein Alu-Feingewinde........

Die hinteren Gewindegänge und vorne oben sind in Ordnung. Das dumme daran ist nur, dass es wenig Sinn macht, das Gewinde von vorne nachzuschneiden, da der Anschnitt des Gewindebohrers sich das neue (=> falsche) Gewinde suchen würde. Dann wäre es quasi über die gesamte Länge verballert.
Muss also von hinten (=innen) nachschneiden und dabei die inneren Gewindegänge als "Referenz" nutzen, damit ich von außen die Schraube wieder gerade hinein bekomme.
Jetzt dürft ihr mal überlegen, wie man das am dümmsten anstellt. Ich weiß es schon.....


----------



## mtblukas (15. November 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Könnte gerade in die Ecke kotzen!
> Da ich gestern mal eben die Kurbel demontiert hatte, dachte ich mir, ich könnte mal eben das Hauptschwingenlager nachsehen und fetten (hatte es zuvor noch nie auseinander, und Cube soll ja eine Fettphobie haben....).



 "Never change a _running system_"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelaffe (15. November 2011)

> "Never change a _running system_"


 
Tja, egal wie man's macht..........isses falsch. Heute wäre ich auch schlauer als gestern.


----------



## Vincy (16. November 2011)

Wenn das Gewinde hinüber ist, dann kannst ein Helicoil-Gewindeeinsatz reinsetzen lassen. Das ist robuster. 
http://www.boellhoff.de/de/de/verbi...ndetechnik/drahtgewindeeinsaetze-helicoil.php


----------



## Strampelaffe (16. November 2011)

Danke Vincy für den Hinweis.

Habe mich darüber als weitere Möglichkeit auch bereits schlau gemacht, wobei ich seltsamerweise bei Helicoil keine Einsätze für M10x1 gefunden habe. 
Es gibt da aber gleiches von Baercoil, da gibt's die auch für M10x1.

Ich werde es aber erst mal mit Nachschneiden probieren, bevor ich das Gewinde aufbohre. Auf den Schrauben ist ja keine Zugbelastung, so dass die noch vollständigen Gewindegänge + die nachgeschnittenen auf jeden Fall noch ausreichen. Hoffe nur, dass es so klappt, wie ich mir das mit dem Nachschneiden vorstelle.

Nachtrag: Habe eben bei Helicoil doch noch die Einsätze für M10x1 gefunden.......


----------



## xerto (16. November 2011)

so, nachdem ich mein hinterrad platt gefahren habe und die kurbel nach ca, 8.000 km auch ihren geist aufgegen hat, ist mein stereo 09 generalüberholt.

komplett bild








neues hinterrad von veltec







dazu das vorderrad








und die neue kurbel 







übrigens für die gewichtsfetischisten:

die räder von veltec sind bis aufs gramm genauso schwer wie die ursprünglichen sunringles  

die kurbel ist 10 gramm leichter als die xt kurbel.


----------



## dusi__ (16. November 2011)

jetzt noch ordentliche flat pedals drauf und alles is gut. diese 550g teile kann man getrost verkaufen


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. November 2011)

vorallem sind sie in Sachen Grip selbst den einfachsten Bärentatzen unterlegen...sonst schickes Bike.
Die ganzen Gadgets wie Pumpe und Flickzeug hab ich immer im Rucksack, zum einen weniger Gewicht am Bike und es sieht aufgeräumter aus find ich 

Bei meinem sind so langsam aber sicher die Lager fällig, gleichzeitig quietscht es beim Federn ohne Ende. Hatte schonmal die Lagerschrauben gelöst und gefettet, geändert hat sich nix, jemand eine Idee für Abhilfe?

Grüße Christian


----------



## xerto (16. November 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> vorallem sind sie in Sachen Grip selbst den einfachsten Bärentatzen unterlegen...sonst schickes Bike.
> Die ganzen Gadgets wie Pumpe und Flickzeug hab ich immer im Rucksack, zum einen weniger Gewicht am Bike und es sieht aufgeräumter aus find ich



danke für das kompliment 

ich komme mit bärentatzen nicht so gut klar, lieber clickies obwohl du recht hast..

ich fahr nicht gerne mit rucksack und habe an jeden bike die notfallausstattung. schlauch, kettenschloss, tool, kabelbinder und seit neusten pinzette..


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (16. November 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17457
hier mal nen video was man ich mitm stereo so gemacht habe...


----------



## xerto (16. November 2011)

super video 

super trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (16. November 2011)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Ich werde es aber erst mal mit Nachschneiden probieren, bevor ich das Gewinde aufbohre. Auf den Schrauben ist ja keine Zugbelastung, so dass die noch vollständigen Gewindegänge + die nachgeschnittenen auf jeden Fall noch ausreichen. Hoffe nur, dass es so klappt, wie ich mir das mit dem Nachschneiden vorstelle.


 
Das Gewinde nachschneiden nützt bei Alu nicht viel. Dadurch hält es nichts besser, eher im Gegenteil.
Erst recht nicht da bei der Schwingenlagerung (18Nm).
Das Gewinde wird dann auch nicht auf die nächste Größe aufgebohrt, sondern passend für den Gewindeeinsatz.


----------



## jonny87 (16. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> so, nachdem ich mein hinterrad platt gefahren habe und die kurbel nach ca, 8.000 km auch ihren geist aufgegen hat, ist mein stereo 09 generalüberholt.
> 
> 
> und die neue kurbel
> ...


 
Welche Kettenblätter fährst du auf der Kurbel? 
Ist dann zweifach logischerweise ... vermisst du das dritte Blatt nicht? 
Bin nämlich auch am überlegen umzurüsten wenns denn mal so weit sein sollte.


----------



## xerto (16. November 2011)

jonny87 schrieb:


> Welche Kettenblätter fährst du auf der Kurbel?
> Ist dann zweifach logischerweise ... vermisst du das dritte Blatt nicht?
> Bin nämlich auch am überlegen umzurüsten wenns denn mal so weit sein sollte.



ich habe auch lange überlegt. die kurbel hat 22 / 36 zähne und ist für mich ohne probleme bis 28 - 30 km pedalierbar. ich fahre gerne wie hamster und könnte sogar mit einem kleineren großen ring leben. wenn ich schneller fahre fahre ich downhill und trete nicht 

das schönste aber ist, das ich bei baumstämmen, selbst wenn ich aufsetze, ohne probleme darüber komm.    

wenn du jemand bist der mit viel kraft und wenig umdrehung tritt ist die kurbel nicht die richtige für dich.


----------



## jonny87 (16. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ich habe auch lange überlegt. die kurbel hat 22 / 36 zähne und ist für mich ohne probleme bis 28 - 30 km pedalierbar. ich fahre gerne wie hamster und könnte sogar mit einem kleineren großen ring leben. wenn ich schneller fahre fahre ich downhill und trete nicht
> 
> das schönste aber ist, das ich bei baumstämmen, selbst wenn ich aufsetze, ohne probleme darüber komm.
> 
> wenn du jemand bist der mit viel kraft und wenig umdrehung tritt ist die kurbel nicht die richtige für dich.


 
okay danke für die schnelle antwort: 

aber noch was. 
fährst du dann hinten 10fach oder 9fach und welches ritzelpaket? 
11-32 oder 11-36. 

bin letzte woche mal testweise ein speci mit 11-36 und 38/24er kurbel gefahren, das fand ich ganz gut. 
aber die kurbel gibts glaube ich nicht im einzelhandel für normalsterbliche?!


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> danke für das kompliment
> 
> ich komme mit bärentatzen nicht so gut klar, lieber clickies obwohl du recht hast..
> 
> ich fahr nicht gerne mit rucksack und habe an jeden bike die notfallausstattung. schlauch, kettenschloss, tool, kabelbinder und seit neusten pinzette..



Wofür ist die Pinzette? Klingt nach einer ungewollten Erfahrung 



xerto schrieb:


> ich habe auch lange überlegt. die kurbel hat 22 / 36 zähne und ist für mich ohne probleme bis 28 - 30 km pedalierbar. ich fahre gerne wie hamster und könnte sogar mit einem kleineren großen ring leben. wenn ich schneller fahre fahre ich downhill und trete nicht
> 
> das schönste aber ist, das ich bei baumstämmen, selbst wenn ich aufsetze, ohne probleme darüber komm.
> 
> wenn du jemand bist der mit viel kraft und wenig umdrehung tritt ist die kurbel nicht die richtige für dich.



Find ich auch, fürs Flachland bietet sich eventuell noch 22 - 38 an, aber insgesamt ist es 2 fach viel angenehmer, selbst bergab reicht mir die Kapazität. Vorteil ist, dass man vorne seltener und einfach die Ritzel rauf und runter schaltet  

@niceguy: schöne Trails. Ist der Part vom Stereo der mit Brustgurt gefilmt wurde in Originalgeschwindigkeit zu sehen? Sieht verdammt schnell aus :-D

Christian


----------



## xerto (16. November 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Wofür ist die Pinzette? Klingt nach einer ungewollten Erfahrung



damit kriegt man abgebrochene dornen aus dem mantel 


aber noch was.
fährst du dann hinten 10fach oder 9fach und welches ritzelpaket?
11-32 oder 11-36. 

ich fahr 9fach und hinten 11 - 32 und finde es ausreichend 

mal ne frage: wie macht man das wenn man mehrere zitate in eine antwort einfügen will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (16. November 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> @niceguy: schöne Trails. Ist der Part vom Stereo der mit Brustgurt gefilmt wurde in Originalgeschwindigkeit zu sehen? Sieht verdammt schnell aus :-D
> 
> Christian



Hab ich mir eben auch gedacht, bzw. habe ich mich auch gefragt.


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> damit kriegt man abgebrochene dornen aus dem mantel
> 
> 
> aber noch was.
> ...



Ok, Probleme mit Dornen hatte ich zum Glück noch nicht, dafür vor zwei Wochen Platten und Hundekacke zusammen, ein Traum...

Fahr so wie du 9fach 11-32, 36 wäre hier im Berliner Raum ziemlich überflüssig 
Und 10 fach reizt mich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt, bzw. ist mir der Aufwand für einen Gang mehr nicht wert.

Neben dem Zitierbutton gibts noch einen mit "Zum Zitieren Auswählen", damit kommt dann der jeweilige Beitrag mit in die Antwort oder du kopierst die Zitate einzeln ins Antwortfeld.

Christian


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (16. November 2011)

Ja ist Originalgeschwindigkeit! Fahr sonst Downhill und auch mal nen Rennen und bin da immer etwas schneller unterwegs...


----------



## mtblukas (16. November 2011)

Fährst du mit deinem Stereo Downhill?...Ich find das echt krass was ein Stereo aushält...wie lang hast du das Stereo schon?


----------



## Strampelaffe (16. November 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das Gewinde nachschneiden nützt bei Alu nicht viel. Dadurch hält es nichts besser, eher im Gegenteil.
> Erst recht nicht da bei der Schwingenlagerung (18Nm).
> Das Gewinde wird dann auch nicht auf die nächste Größe aufgebohrt, sondern passend für den Gewindeeinsatz.


 
Es nützt insofern sehr wohl, als dass ich mit der Schraube von vorne in die hinteren, unbeschädigten Gänge komme. Diese alleine sind sicherlich ausreichend, um die Zugkraft bei 18Nm Drehmoment aufzunehmen. Es sind ja nur die ersten paar Windungen, die in der unteren Hälfte des Gewindeumfangs eben beschädigt sind, so dass sich die Schraube nicht gerade hineindrehen lässt. Also ganz (auf voller Länge) beschädigt ist das Gewinde nicht, sondern nur auf den ersten ca. 7mm von ca. 17mm Länge ungeeignet, um von außen in den ersten paar Windungen die Schraube ordentlich hinein zu drehen. Ich brauche eben wieder den richtigen Übergang von beschädigtem zu gesunden Gewinde. Und den kriege ich durch Nachschneiden von innen nach außen. Das bissl Tragkraft, dass durch die sieben Gewindeganghälften verloren geht, sollte nicht das Problem sein. Falls doch, habe ich ja noch eine Fall-Back-Variante.

Bei Helicoil oder auch Baercoil wird das Gewinde auf 10,3 aufgebohrt. Nach Bohren eines neuen Gewindes (keine Ahnung, welche Zwischengröße das ist) wird dann der Einsatz eingedreht. Letztlich ist's egal, wie weit ich das Gewinde aufbohren muss. Bohren muss ich dann, und dann ist das jetzige Gewinde sowieso dahin.


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. November 2011)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> Ja ist Originalgeschwindigkeit! Fahr sonst Downhill und auch mal nen Rennen und bin da immer etwas schneller unterwegs...



Ok, das erklärt einiges  thx


----------



## snooze (16. November 2011)

Hallo,

fährt wer ne tapered gabel in seinem stereo?
Wenn ja, was habt ihr für nen Steuersatz?
Mir gehts da insbesondere um die Aufbauhöhe des unteren Lagers, da Geometrieverändernd.

Danke!


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. November 2011)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> Ja ist Originalgeschwindigkeit! Fahr sonst Downhill und auch mal nen Rennen und bin da immer etwas schneller unterwegs...



naja liegt ja och nischt im weg aufm video  gehört die gabeltransformation dazu?


----------



## wildkater (16. November 2011)

@Mr.NiceGuy:
Gefällt!
Schöne felsenfreie Waldboden-Trails habt ihr da...


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (16. November 2011)

Ja das ist die Dresdner Heide und da ist nur Waldboden... Dort kann mans richtig laufen lassen bzw. Kette rechts und feuer frei! 
Bin aber sonst viel bei den Tschechen DH fahren und dort ists ruppig wie sau (hab auch von da paar Vids)!
Ja hab von der Fox 32 auf ne Marzocchi 55 umgebaut, da die mir besser gefiel vom fahren her.
Nun gibts gar nix mehr von allem... Stereo ist zerlegt und teilweise verkauft! Und mein neues kommt die Tage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (16. November 2011)

Was ist den dein "neues"?


----------



## JDEM (16. November 2011)

Tapered und Stereo geht, nen passenden Steuersatz gibt es gut und günstig von Sixpack Racing.
10mm mehr Aufbauhöhe merkt man nicht wirklich, das ist ein halber Grad flacher. Stereo fährt sich auch mit 160mm noch gut.


----------



## fatz (17. November 2011)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Tapered und Stereo geht


nur wenn's von 07 und spaeter ist. die alten 06er hatten ein 1 1/8 steuerrohr.

und bei 160mm noch einen 1cm fuer den steuersatz zu spendieren wuerd ich bleiben 
lassen. das leider die bergaufqualitaet dann doch zu sehr. eine 160er gabel ist eh 
grenzwertig.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (17. November 2011)

@ osbow: ein Noton und mitte der saison evtl. ein fanes
@ fatz: ich bin ne 160er im stereo gefahren und das lief gut! berghoch gings auch ganz gut. hab allerdings nen flachen aufbau gehabt, semi-integrierter steuersatz und keine spacer sowie nen 50mm vorbau mit nur 3° oder was das waren...


----------



## JDEM (17. November 2011)

160er oder gar 170er gehen, wenn man die Winkel eher flach mag, der Sitzwinkel ist da eher beim Stereo das Problem, da sitzt man mal schnell fast über der Hinterachse.
Bergauf ist es teilweise nicht so schön, aber wozu gibt es U-Turn usw.


----------



## fatz (17. November 2011)

ich bin mein 06er stereo auch ueber ein jahr lang mit einer 160er lyrik im originalsteuersatz gefahren. war ned 
schlecht aber verglichen zu meinem lv301 das ich jetzt mit der gleichen gabel (auf 170mm aufgebohrt) 
fahr, war's bergauf nicht wirklich gut. trotz u-turn.
kommt halt auch drauf an, ob's die neue oder die alte geo ist. mit der neuen geht's besser.


----------



## Vincy (17. November 2011)

Dann mußt hinten die Geometrie auch angepasst werden. Entweder mit längerem Dämpfer (EBL 200 statt 190mm) und/oder exzentrischen Dämpferbuchsen. Oder andere Umlenkhebel.
Mit einem AngleSet Steuersatz kann man auch noch was ausgleichen.


----------



## xerto (17. November 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Dann mußt hinten die Geometrie auch angepasst werden. Entweder mit längerem Dämpfer (EBL 200 statt 190mm) und/oder exzentrischen Dämpferbuchsen. Oder andere Umlenkhebel.



wie wärs mit einem anderen fahrrad?


----------



## Strampelaffe (17. November 2011)

So, meine Gewinde-OP ist geglückt. Konnte mit dem richtigen Gewindebohrer das rechte Gewinde von innen heraus nachschneiden. Es gab im äußeren, verdrückten Bereich auch nur wenig Späne, so dass das Gewinde nun durchgehend wieder einheitlich ist. Beim Einschrauben der Schraube in den ersten beiden Gängen hat's rechts auch nicht mehr Spiel gehabt als links. Da sollten die 18Nm kein Gegner sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (17. November 2011)

Mit nem längeren Dämpfer verhaut man die Geometrie ja noch mehr, dann lieber wirklich nen anderes Bike.


----------



## fatz (17. November 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Dann mußt hinten die Geometrie auch angepasst werden. Entweder mit längerem Dämpfer (EBL 200 statt 190mm)



theorie oder schon probiert? hab da so meine zweifel ob das geht.


----------



## Vincy (17. November 2011)

Ohne Exzenterbuchsen ist es wohl nicht möglich. Dann stößt oben das Dämpfergehäuse am Sitzrohr.
Beim Stereo/Fritzz ist es vom Vorteil, dass der Dämpfer von oben + unten zusammengedrückt wird.
Mit einem 200er Dämpfer (+ mehr Hub) könnte man auch noch gleichzeitig mehr Federweg ermöglichen.
Wenn es nur um Geometrieausgleich geht, dann reichen Exzenterbuchsen/AngleSet.
Sind eigentlich die Umlenkhebel vom Stereo und Fritzz identisch?


----------



## Vincy (17. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> wie wärs mit einem anderen fahrrad?


 
Das wäre doch zu einfach bzw langweilig und wo bleibt da die Indiviualität?


----------



## fatz (17. November 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich die Umlenkhebel vom Stereo und Fritzz identisch?


ich denke nein. das fritzz hat doch das gleiche daempfermass, oder?


----------



## JDEM (17. November 2011)

Fritzz ist 200/57mm und Stereo 190/50mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (17. November 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ich denke nein. das fritzz hat doch das gleiche daempfermass, oder?



ne, is aber egal. es sind andere umlenkhebel. insofern kannst das damit schon vergessen. exzenterbuchsen? hm wär mal spannend. ich kanns mir aber nur schwer vorstellen..

abgesehn davon.. ich wollte die geo nicht anpassen! ich find der hinterbau braucht die längere gabel! zumindest hab ich das mehr an laufruhe durch die neue gabel sehr genossen, und würde die geo nicht anpassen wollen..fällt dann glaub ich unter geschmackssache. aber wer die große bergziege sucht, der sollte allgemein nach nem anderen rad schauen


----------



## fatz (17. November 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> aber wer die große bergziege sucht, der sollte allgemein nach nem anderen rad schauen


hat er ja.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. November 2011)

pff...


----------



## fatz (17. November 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> pff...



lala....

und ich find's immer noch endgeil.


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. November 2011)

sei dir gegönnt! ich hab durch meinen trainingsrückstand festgestellt, dass einem ein rad ganz anders vorkommt, wenn mans mal weniger fährt.. (und es geht einem dementsprechend weniger auf die eier) ergo ich komm damit besten gewissens übern winter und dann schau mer mal


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. November 2011)

Hab schon ne ganze Weile gesucht, aber nix gefunden: kann mir jemand sagen was für Lager am Stereo 09 verbaut sind?

Grüße Christian


----------



## osbow (21. November 2011)

Ich überlege ob ich mit meinem knapp 8 Monaten alten Stereo zum Service soll. Bin dieses Jahr aber ehrlich gesagt nicht viel gefahren. Macht es dennoch Sinn? Weiß jemand wie teuer so etwas ist und ob ich zu jeden Cube-Händler damit gehen kann?


----------



## xerto (21. November 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich überlege ob ich mit meinem knapp 8 Monaten alten Stereo zum Service soll.



was fürn service?

kette ölen und auf winterfestigkeit prüfen    20.-
bremsen kontrollieren                               15.-
reifen aufpumpen                                    10.-
federung auf dichtigkei prüfen                   20.-
kleinteile                                                 8.-

summe                                                 73.-
mehrwertsteuer                                      13,76

gesamtsumme                                        86,76



macht sinn


----------



## osbow (21. November 2011)

Und was willst du mir mit deiner Antwort sagen?


----------



## mtblukas (21. November 2011)

Er will sagen das sich es nicht bringt weil der Händler nur die Sachen macht die du wahrscheinlich auch immer selber ohne viele Kosten machst (; Oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (21. November 2011)

Das es sich nicht lohnt.  
Bei der Preisklasse in der das Stereo liegt, geh ich mal davon aus, dass du nicht nur am fahren sondern auch am Bike selbst interessiert bist. Alles was der Händler prüft, kannst du eigentlich auch. (Bremsbelagverschleiß, Kettenverschleiß, etc...). Investier das Geld lieber gleich in Zubehör, bei normalem Pflegen, brauch nichts geprüft oder geserviced werden 


Grüße Christian

Edit:


NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hab schon ne ganze Weile gesucht, aber nix gefunden: kann mir jemand sagen was für Lager am Stereo 09 verbaut sind?
> 
> Grüße Christian



Keiner die Lagerbezeichnungen parat?


----------



## Anselmus (21. November 2011)

Wenn der den Service macht, der dir das Bike verkloppt hat, macht er vielleicht den Service für Umme. Ist jedenfalls bei mir so...


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. November 2011)

Was wird dabei gemacht?


----------



## xerto (21. November 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Er will sagen das sich es nicht bringt weil der Händler nur die Sachen macht die du wahrscheinlich auch immer selber ohne viele Kosten machst (; Oder?





danke


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. November 2011)

Hi,
falls einer irgendwann danach sucht, poste ich es direkt als neue Antwort:




Puls220 schrieb:


> Folgende Lager sind im Stereo 2010 (mutmaßlich auch 09 und 11) verbaut:
> 
> Schwingenlager 2x (D=28, d=15, b=7) = 6902-RS alternativ 61902-2RS
> Horstlink *4x* (D=16, d=8, b=5) = 688-2RS
> Wippe 2x (D=19, d=8, b=6) = 698-2RS




Grüße Christian


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (21. November 2011)

Stereo 2008 Lagerbezeichnung.
Nadellager:HK1414RS(d=14D=20B=14)=Nadellagerhülse Hauptlager.
Die anderen haben folgene Lagerbezeichnung.
688-2Z(d=8mmD=16B=5)oder 628/8mm,bezeichnung SKF.
698-2Z(d=8mmD=19B=6)oder619/8mm,Bezeichnung SKF.
61800-2Z(d=10mmD=19B=5)


----------



## osbow (21. November 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das es sich nicht lohnt.
> Bei der Preisklasse in der das Stereo liegt, geh ich mal davon aus, dass du nicht nur am fahren sondern auch am Bike selbst interessiert bist. Alles was der Händler prüft, kannst du eigentlich auch. (Bremsbelagverschleiß, Kettenverschleiß, etc...). Investier das Geld lieber gleich in Zubehör, bei normalem Pflegen, brauch nichts geprüft oder geserviced werden
> 
> 
> ...


Endlich einer der eine vernünftige Antwort geben kann. 

Hab nur mal aufgeschnappt dass es evtl. Pflicht sein kann um den Garantieanspruch nicht zu verlieren. Ist wohl aber nicht so


----------



## xerto (21. November 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Endlich einer der eine vernünftige Antwort geben kann.



du bist auf einem guten weg  

cubianer sind ein eigener stamm 

mit komplizierten ritualen zur aufnahme und akzeptanz neuer cubianer 


du wirst verstehen lernen und es schaffen


----------



## jammerlappen (22. November 2011)

Ich brauch hier nochma Moti meinem Stereo wieder neues Leben einzuhauchen: 

Ich habe:
10er Rahmen in 16" mit RP2
Ryde XMB Laufräder mit Schnellspanner
Schaltung komplett
Deore Kurbel / Octalink Lager
Ich wills irgendwie nich verchecken, meine Holde committed sich nich zum Neuaufbau und mir blutet das Herz den Rahmen jeden Morgen in der Küche an der Heizung zu sehen..

Was geht? Marzocchi All Mountain Gabel? Oder ne Sektor? Habt Ihr Bremsen rumliegen? Was würdet Ihr an Eurem anders/neu machen? Soll ich doch verkaufen? Fuhr sich ja doch geil un dis ne Schönheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (22. November 2011)

vercheck's. mit deinem 301 wirst du's eh nimmer fahren, vor allem, wenn du's mit den teilen aufbaust. 
zumindest mir wuerd's so gehen. der einsatzbereich ist einfach zu gleich.


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. November 2011)

fatz fatz  funktion hin oder her.... wenns ums finanzielle geht is dein begleiter gaaaaaanz weit hinterm berg! (wie jeder rahmen, der den charakter "eierlegende wollmilchsau" aufweist..)

ah btw.: Liteville gefahren, als tauglich befunden, und dennoch glaube ich nicht, dass es für MICH zukunftspotential hat...


----------



## fatz (22. November 2011)

das hat jetzt nix direkt damit zu tun, was ich fahr, er hat nur heute frueh im lv forum ein entsprechendes bild gepostet.......


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. November 2011)

ah oke... wenn du dann noch die kohle hast, hat fatz recht


----------



## jammerlappen (22. November 2011)

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl Ihr seid wie Zwillinge, die sich nur selber vestehen 

Wer hat jetzt was gepostet? Mein LV ist zwar fertig, derzeit aber beim Händler, der aus Kulanz ne neue Revelation verbaut. Damit fällt der Plan schonmal flach ne dicke Gabel ans 301 zu bauen.

Da ich das Stereo insbesondere beim heizen geil fand und ich gesehen hab, dass es alte Stahlfedergabeln günstig gibt, spiel ich halt mit dem Gedanken das Stereo n bissi schwerer und günstig aufzubauen...und dafür wollt ich Denkanstöße (und bei günstiger Gelegenheit Teilevorschläge).


----------



## fatz (22. November 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl Ihr seid wie Zwillinge, die sich nur selber vestehen


 wir auch. allerdings kommt das vom alter mit den zwillingen gar ned hin. ich bin alt 
genug, dass ich andi's vater sein koennt.


> Wer hat jetzt was gepostet?


du das hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8952245&postcount=68


> Mein LV ist zwar fertig, derzeit aber beim Händler, der aus Kulanz ne neue Revelation verbaut. Damit fällt der Plan schonmal flach ne dicke Gabel ans 301 zu bauen.


ok dann war das nicht deins. warum keine dicke gabel? spax die rev ins stereo.


> Da ich das Stereo insbesondere beim heizen geil fand und ich gesehen hab, dass es alte Stahlfedergabeln günstig gibt, spiel ich halt mit dem Gedanken das Stereo n bissi schwerer und günstig aufzubauen...und dafür wollt ich Denkanstöße (und bei günstiger Gelegenheit Teilevorschläge).


fahr erstmal ein paarmal und ueberleg dir dann ob du das stereo noch fahren willst. ich 
kann nur fuer mich reden, aber bei mir wuerd's nur in der ecke stehen. waer schad drum.
ich hab  meins einem kumpel verkauft. der hat einen riesenspass damit.
achja: eine alte stahlfedergabel macht sich auch gut im 301. zumindest meine lyrik tut das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (22. November 2011)

Ich hab und fahr mein LV jetzt ja schon n bissl länger und finds glaub ich geiler wenns leicht ist und bleibt...n Bergabpanzer würd ich nicht draus machen wollen, auch wenns heizen damit auch großen Spass macht, aber eher so mit agilem rumgehüpfe und so. 
Die Stereogeo passt da m. E. besser als "Minidownhiller light" mit dem tiefen Tretlager und dem bei Speed dann auch schluckfreudigem Hinterbau...


----------



## osbow (22. November 2011)

Also wenn du Bremsen suchst kann ich dir meine Hayes Stroker Ride mit 180 mm Scheiben anbieten. Sind keine 8 Monate altâ¦ Bei Bedarf->PN.


----------



## BIKESTARR (22. November 2011)

Ich kann dir auch die Hayes Stroker mit 180/180mm anbieten. Keine 5 Monate Alt 

Edit: Will dir jetzt nicht das Geschäft vermasseln. Neue Bremse gibts zu Weihnachen. Dann können wir nochmal reden. Kauf die ruhig beimosbow


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. November 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hab und fahr mein LV jetzt ja schon n bissl länger und finds glaub ich geiler wenns leicht ist und bleibt...n Bergabpanzer würd ich nicht draus machen wollen, auch wenns heizen damit auch großen Spass macht, aber eher so mit agilem rumgehüpfe und so.
> Die Stereogeo passt da m. E. besser als "Minidownhiller light" mit dem tiefen Tretlager und dem bei Speed dann auch schluckfreudigem Hinterbau...



oke letzteres ist ansichtssache. jetzt kapier ich auch was du willst 

nunja, schau dir mal mein stereo an  das halt ich für den tourentauglichsten panzeraufbau, den ich kenne. schwerpunkt ist tief gehalten (nicht zuletzt durch schwere kurbel und dementsprechend dicke laufräder), 150er (hohe einbauhöhe!) gabel mit dicken standrohren+ steckachse(!). also unterm strich würd ich an deiner stelle in ne gabel und n paar dickere laufräder investieren. denn was letztere bergab ausmachen ist nicht zu verachten  gabeln..hmm. immer irgendwo ne preisfrage. meine alte 36 gibts denk ich ganz günstig (also 06er baujahr),alte marzocchis (nicht von 08!), etc. ich glaub da hast du viel auswhal, wo du einfach mal schauen solltest, was es tatsächlicha ls angebot irgendwo gibt. dann kann man weitervergleichen.bremsen fallen unter geschmackssache und werden (von mir) daher nicht empfohlen..


btw und falls nochnciht bekannt: 16kg, buckelnunner edition


----------



## thierlo (22. November 2011)

hi, meine maus hat ein 16 Zoll 2009er mit ner am1 eta und 9mm achse, läuft gut, 


ichselber ein 2007er mit pike u-turn,






für mehr bergab performance würde ich eine 2fach kurbel zb 22-36 verbauen mit ner einfachen Kettenführung, shiftguide von truvativ oder bionicon, 800gramm reifen, 50mm vorbau, 74er lenker, mit 14,x kg ist man dabei. im vergleich zu dem neueren stereo gefällt mir die hinterbauperformance des 2007ers viel besser...
gruss thilo


----------



## stereorider84 (23. November 2011)

hi andi 3001,
was issn das für ein sattel?
gefällt mir gut, ich such schon 3 wochen ein schmalen leichten sattel der aber doch noch ein wenig weich ist und sich nicht wie ein holzbrett anfühlt.

wenn sonst noch jemand ein tip hat immer her damit.


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. November 2011)

selle italia slr xp  momentan is eine schmalere version drauf.. SDG (älter, keine ahnung welches modell..) - abgezogen


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. November 2011)

Ich kann den Selle Italia Filante empfehlen, leicht, preiswert (vor ein paar Monaten gabs den bei ebay noch fÃ¼r 20â¬) und bequem...

GrÃ¼Ãe Christian


----------



## mtblukas (23. November 2011)

Hey Andi 

Deine Gabel ist da aber getravelt oder?

Ich mag dein Bike so grau und der Lenker  kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor?


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. November 2011)

nö alles oricinalé  hat "Nur" 150 serie (da 06er modell).. is aber egal, da zur 160ger die einbauhöhe,steifigkeit, etc. trotzdem gegeben ist. ist also ein reiner cm federwegsverlust..so what  und falls du explizit das bild meinst..nein auch hier alles wies sich gehört 

mittlerweile hab ich mich mit dem grau auch abgefunden...bunte klamotten retten den gesamteindruck  (und meiner is länger   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (23. November 2011)

Ja ich mein das Bild...sieht echt nich nach 150 aus..naja ^^

Ich würd auch so gern eine 36er haben  Sieht einfach geiler aus  Aber jetzt reicht mir erstmal die 32er...

Toll die 2 cm


----------



## osbow (24. November 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> nö alles oricinalé  hat "Nur" 150 serie (da 06er modell).. is aber egal, da zur 160ger die einbauhöhe,steifigkeit, etc. trotzdem gegeben ist. ist also ein reiner cm federwegsverlust..so what  und falls du explizit das bild meinst..nein auch hier alles wies sich gehört
> 
> mittlerweile hab ich mich mit dem grau auch abgefunden...bunte klamotten retten den gesamteindruck  (und meiner is länger   )



Was? Genau die Farbe finde finde ich ziemlich cool. Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich nicht das Team nehmen soll, auch weil ich die Farbe um Welten besser fand als das des Pro.


----------



## stereorider84 (24. November 2011)

guten abend,

andi, danke für die antwort.

weiß du zufällig das rahmengewicht vom stereo team 2011?


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. November 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Was? Genau die Farbe finde finde ich ziemlich cool. Ich habe lange überlegt ob ich nicht das Team nehmen soll, auch weil ich die Farbe um Welten besser fand als das des Pro.



öhm.. jaja stimmt schon. von den neuen farben. deshalb hab ichs ja genommen - hatte ja die freie auswahl. aber im vergleich zu meinem ehemaligen pornösen grün ist das halt gar nix 

@lukas: tjaaa... mal hier 2 cm, mal da 

@ rahmen: mein alter 08er 18 zoll war 2,86kg schwer. der neue ~300gr schwerer wenn ichs richtig im kopf hab


----------



## Soldi (26. November 2011)

Hi Leuts,
kann mich mal jemand aus meinem 5 Jahre dauernden Technikdornröschenschlaf aufwecken?
Aktuell hab ich ein Stereo 2007 mit Maguras  bin hoch zufrieden und suche einen würdigen Nachfolger, aber irgendwie kapier ich die aktuelle Cube Modellpolitik nicht. Das *Stereo Super HPC SL* gefällt mir farblich mit Abstand am Besten, aber was sucht eine gefederte Sattelstütze und dann noch mit Adapter!!! an einem 4000,--Bike? Das man für 4Teuro nur ne XT-Ausstattung erhält ist auch fast etwas grenzwertig.
Gibt es hier eventuell eine Ausstattungsoption "Verzicht gefederte Sattelstütze"?
Gruss Soldi


----------



## Cortina (26. November 2011)

Hi Soldi,

Bussi kriegste keinen aber ich versuchs mal mit dem Aufwecken 

Das ist eine versenkbare Sattelstütze damit man, bei sagen wir mal, steileren techn. Passagen nicht ständig die Stütze von Hand verstellen muss.
Ein ganz nettes Detail sagen wir mal ab der All Mountain Klasse.

Da Cube beim Stereo 34,9mm hat und diese Stützen idR nur mit 31,6mm gebaut werden brauchts diesen Adapter, auch Shim genannt.

Ob Dir ein Stereo in Carbon 4000 Euro wert ist musst Du entscheiden.

Grüße
Guido...und jetzt nicht wieder einschlafen


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. November 2011)

Soldi schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> kann mich mal jemand aus meinem 5 Jahre dauernden Technikdornröschenschlaf aufwecken?
> Aktuell hab ich ein Stereo 2007 mit Maguras  bin hoch zufrieden und suche einen würdigen Nachfolger, aber irgendwie kapier ich die aktuelle Cube Modellpolitik nicht. Das *Stereo Super HPC SL* gefällt mir farblich mit Abstand am Besten, aber was sucht eine gefederte Sattelstütze und dann noch mit Adapter!!! an einem 4000,--Bike? Das man für 4Teuro nur ne XT-Ausstattung erhält ist auch fast etwas grenzwertig.
> Gibt es hier eventuell eine Ausstattungsoption "Verzicht gefederte Sattelstütze"?
> Gruss Soldi



haha du hast mir ein lächeln aufs gesicht gezaubert..

erschreck nicht, aber egal was du machen wirst..die preise werden dich ziemlich schnell wieder in einen schlafänlichen zustand (ohnmacht) befördern  zu deiner zeit kostete eine xt kurbel z.b. noch 115 euro - jetzt simmer bei 215  und so gehts mit allem. kannst dich mal umschaun.. n xtr komplett rad zu finden für unter 5 wird beim carbon-fully bereich zur challenge 

die ausstattungsoption gibts nicht, aber guido hat dir den sinn ja bereits erklärt. und ich geb dir die garantie: wenn du das ding einmal hast, also die stütze, gibst dus nie mehr her!


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. November 2011)

Wenn du fÃ¼r unter 4t ein Carbon Fully mit komplett XTR haben willst
geh zu Canyon. Ist halt ein Versender. Ob du das mÃ¶chtest musst du selber entscheiden.
Hier zb mal eins mit RV Reverb und soweit ich weiÃ komplett XTR
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2566
Edit: FÃ¼r 2900â¬ gerundet 
Nochn Edit: Hat "nur" XT shifter


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. November 2011)

und xt umwerfer, kassette und wahrscheins auch kette! also von wegen xtr. genaugenommen nur kurbel (inkl. tretlager) und schaltwerk  .. die frage ist ob man hier unbedingt canyon empfehlen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (27. November 2011)

@Soldi 
Oder du nimmst ein Radon Slide AM 10.0! Das bekommst du für 3 Mille! Ein klasse AllMountain mit komplett XTR und Easton Haven Laufräder mit Rockshox Reverb (ist besser Ausgestattet als das Canyon), aber die 2012 kommen erst im Feb.
Hier ein Link, wie´s aussieht: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...93133750.16666.135779413133978&type=1&theater


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. November 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> und xt umwerfer, kassette und wahrscheins auch kette! also von wegen xtr. genaugenommen nur kurbel (inkl. tretlager) und schaltwerk  .. die frage ist ob man hier unbedingt canyon empfehlen muss



Ich habe es auch nicht empfohlen. Die mögen ja von der Preis/Leistung
her besser sein, aber meiner Meinung nach fährt sich Cube
trotzdem besser. Wenn du aber möglichst gute Komponenten haben möchtest gehst du zum Versender. Radon kann ich nur empfehlen. Freund von mir
hat eins.
Ist aber alles Geschmackssache. Wollte nur meine Subjektive Meinung
loswerden.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (27. November 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Wenn du für unter 4t ein Carbon Fully mit komplett XTR haben willst
> geh zu Canyon. Ist halt ein Versender. Ob du das möchtest musst du selber entscheiden.
> Hier zb mal eins mit RV Reverb und soweit ich weiß komplett XTR
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2566
> ...



geh zu Canyon. Ist halt ein Versender. 

Meinst Du Cube wär was anderes ,außer das die dinger beim Händler stehen?
Für 4000 Euro was nee Menge ist würd ich kein Cube kaufen.Da gibts jede Menge besseres,zumndest von der Qualität her .
Gruss


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. November 2011)

Wie schon geschrieben: alles geschmackssache


----------



## Cortina (27. November 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Wenn du für unter 4t ein Carbon Fully mit komplett XTR haben willst
> geh zu Canyon. Ist halt ein Versender. Ob du das möchtest musst du selber entscheiden.
> Hier zb mal eins mit RV Reverb und soweit ich weiß komplett XTR
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2566
> ...



Du hast das wichtigste *EDIT* vergessen, das ist kein Carbon, wir hatten es von Plastikbikes und bei Canyon kann ich nix finden.

Versender oder nicht, bei Cube auf Ersatzteile zu warten kann länger dauern als das Bike zu Canyon zu schicken und es zurückzubekommen.
Ein Bekannter hatte am Torque Alpinist Lagerprobleme und der Hinterbau war dadurch lose. 10 Tage mit Abholen und Zurückschicken, da könnte CUBE sich eine Scheibe davon abschneiden 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Soldi (27. November 2011)

@Cortina 
Danke für die Aufklärung, bin von einer gefederten Stütze ausgegangen. Hab mir ein Video dazu angeschaut, ein bisschen Skepsis ist trotzdem noch vorhanden. Muss mir das Teil mal beim Dealer anschauen. Shim`s gabs früher schon, war ne gute Möglichkeit sich den Rahmen zu versauen. Ich hatte 1995 mal nen Alurahmen geschrottet, weil die Überdeckung zwischen Sattelstütze und Rahmen nicht Ideal war (hab mir danach aus dem Grund ein GT Zaskar zusammengeschraubt).
Carbon muss nicht unbedingt sein.
@Bikestarr / Teameankitty
Beide Bikes schauen gut aus. Bei nem Versender will ich nicht unbedingt kaufen. Ich geh eh davon aus, dass ich bei meinem Händler nen "Freundschaftspreis" bekommen.
@wurzelhoppser
Cube hatte bis jetzt immer ein faires Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Die Amis sind da oft mal einiges teurer und schauen unter Umständen dann auch noch hässlich aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (27. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Du hast das wichtigste *EDIT* vergessen, das ist kein Carbon, wir hatten es von Plastikbikes und bei Canyon kann ich nix finden.



 Wo dus sagst. Selbst das topmodell... Kashima Coat und 
XTR aber kein Carbon.


----------



## fatz (27. November 2011)

Soldi schrieb:


> Carbon muss nicht unbedingt sein.


carbon muss ueberhaupt ned sein.


> Cube hatte bis jetzt immer ein faires Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


aber in den lezten jahren wurde da gut zu gunsten des gewinns optimiert.

ich will ja nicht schon wieder mein bike anpreisen, aber fuer 4k kriegst du ein hammergeil
ausgestattetes liteville 301 genau nach wunsch. der rahmen wiegt auch ned mehr als
das cubeplastik.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. November 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> carbon muss ueberhaupt ned sein.
> 
> aber in den lezten jahren wurde da gut zu gunsten des gewinns optimiert.



kurz reingegrätscht... stimmt, aber das hat JEDER gemacht, und cube ist bei den firmen, die den anstieg noch halbwegs verkraftbar gestaltet haben! also preis/"leistung" (die is ja nur wirklich seeeehr subjektiv bei cube ) stimmt im regelafall immer noch mit am meisten im vergleich zur konkurrenz...(achso: wer jetzt behaupten mag aaaaaber ein canyon/radon/ich weiß ned was wurde nicht teurer... ja von mir aus. dann guckt euch halt mal die xtr trigger an, die plötzlich nur noch xt sind  )


----------



## Cortina (27. November 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> carbon muss ueberhaupt ned sein.



Seit wann hast Du was gegen Kohle 
Ich mag sie, beim Grillen, im Geldbeutel und am Bike


----------



## Soldi (27. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Seit wann hast Du was gegen Kohle
> Ich mag sie, beim Grillen, im Geldbeutel und am Bike


Ich denke auch, dass Carbon ziemlich schnell Standard in der Preisklasse Ã¼ber 2500,-â¬ werden wird. Hab kurz bevor Alu das Material bei MTB`s wurde noch aus Ãberzeugung ein teures Stahlbike gekauft und war dann entsetzt als ich das Teil zu Ramschpreisen an einen Missionar verkauft habe der auf dem Sprung nach Afrika war.
Ich werd dann in ein paar Tagen nochmal Marktanalyse machen.


----------



## osbow (28. November 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> kurz reingegrätscht... stimmt, aber das hat JEDER gemacht, und cube ist bei den firmen, die den anstieg noch halbwegs verkraftbar gestaltet haben! also preis/"leistung" (die is ja nur wirklich seeeehr subjektiv bei cube ) stimmt im regelafall immer noch mit am meisten im vergleich zur konkurrenz...(achso: wer jetzt behaupten mag aaaaaber ein canyon/radon/ich weiß ned was wurde nicht teurer... ja von mir aus. dann guckt euch halt mal die xtr trigger an, die plötzlich nur noch xt sind  )



Zum Thema "Preisanpassung" muss man sich ja auch nur in den entsprechenden Threads der Herstellerforen umschauen. Auch bei Canyon haben genug Leute Wut im Bauch da hier mächtig an der Preisschraube gedreht wurde.

@Soldi Ich weiß zwar nicht wie du fährst aber eine Vario-Sattelstütze ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Erfindung der letzten Jahre.


----------



## -Frank- (28. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, weiß nicht ob das hier die passende Ecke ist, aber ich fang mal an.

Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen das Cube LDT CC 2012 gekauft und wegen Krankheit fast noch nicht gefahren.

Beim montieren des Zubehörs ist mir eben aufgefallen, das auf dem großen vorderen Ritzel die einzelnen Zähne voll unterschiedlich sind. Die Schaltung ist komplett XT. Mal sind sie spitz, flach, dann klein groß... einfach alle unterschiedlich.

Ist  das normal oder soll ich damit wieder zurück zum Verkäufer?

Die Schaltung funktioniert 100%


Frank


----------



## fatz (28. November 2011)

-Frank- schrieb:


> ....auf dem großen vorderen Ritzel die einzelnen Zähne voll unterschiedlich sind. Die Schaltung ist komplett XT. Mal sind sie spitz, flach, dann klein groß... einfach alle unterschiedlich.


gehoert so. erleichtert das schalten


----------



## Soldi (28. November 2011)

-Frank- schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, weiß nicht ob das hier die passende Ecke ist, aber ich fang mal an.
> 
> Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen das Cube LDT CC 2012 gekauft und wegen Krankheit fast noch nicht gefahren.
> 
> ...


Das ist japanisches Schaltungskaries! Spass beiseite, das sind Schalthilfen, damit sich die Kette nicht aussenrum über die Zähne quälen muss. Dann mal viel Gesundheit uns viel Erfolg beim Biken!

@osbow
Hab mir die Stütze mal beim Händler angeschaut, ich könnte gefallen finden  .
@all
Ich weiß jetzt, warum die Bikes so teuer sind!
Das dient dazu, dass die Händler danach wieder ordentlich Prozente geben können. Ich denke wenn ich meinen Dealer etwas beschäftige kommen wir in die Nähe der Preise von Canyon und Radon.


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. November 2011)

Soldi schrieb:


> Das ist japanisches Schaltungskaries! Spass beiseite, das sind Schalthilfen, damit sich die Kette nicht aussenrum über die Zähne quälen muss. Dann mal viel Gesundheit uns viel Erfolg beim Biken!
> 
> @osbow
> Hab mir die Stütze mal beim Händler angeschaut, ich könnte gefallen finden  .
> ...



pssst... dann verrat den firmen mal, dass sie nicht nur den verkaufspreis heben, sondern parallel dann auch den einkaufspreis behalten sollen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der erlkönig (29. November 2011)

hat schon mal einer von euch eine gabel mit einem 1,5" schafft in einem 2008 stereo verbaut. wenn ja welchen steuersatz hat ihr benutzt. gibt bei rcz gerade sehr günstige gabeln. http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/fox-fork-32-talas-rl-fit-150mm-disc-axle-15mm-1-5-black-oem.html


----------



## rODAHn (29. November 2011)

Uii...das würde mich aber auch brennend interessieren!


----------



## JDEM (29. November 2011)

Geht mit 2 externen Lagerschalen, z.B. von FSA Steuersätze.
Talas und FIT Kartusche sollen aber teilweise nicht das gelbe vom Ei sein, zudem man hier noch ne 15mm Achse hat. Bei dem UVP klingt das ja erstmal nach Schnäppchen


----------



## rODAHn (29. November 2011)

Bei einer 2011er Fox kann man doch nicht mehr viel verkehrt machen!?
...und einer 15mm Steckachse ist doch super!

Der Preis ist jedenfalls echt heiß!


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (30. November 2011)

ist halt ne OEM Gabel... Die werden öfter mal günstig rausgehauen! 
Prinzipiell sind die Macken der Talas nicht mehr vorhanden (defekte Absenkungen) und gehen tut die auch super. Einzuwenden gibts bei der Gabel eigentlich nix und ob nun 15mm oder 20mm Steckachse ist doch egal... Kaufst dir ne HOPE - Pro II Nabe die kannst jederzeit auf alle Größen umbauen...


----------



## Vincy (30. November 2011)

Liegt aber wohl eher an dem 1.5" Schaft, da seltener gefragt. 
20mm Steckachse gibt es erst ab Fox 36, die Fox 32 mit 15mm.


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (30. November 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Liegt aber wohl eher an dem 1.5" Schaft, da seltener gefragt.
> 20mm Steckachse gibt es erst ab Fox 36, die Fox 32 mit 15mm.



jo so ists


----------



## Cube99 (1. Dezember 2011)

@ Andi 3001
Wie verhält sich der RP 23 im Stereo 2012??
Ich hab das Stereo Pro von 2011 und mein RP 23 BV schlägt andauernd durch!!
Wie ist das beim RP 23?


----------



## xerto (1. Dezember 2011)

Cube99 schrieb:


> @ Andi 3001
> Wie verhält sich der RP 23 im Stereo 2012??
> Ich hab das Stereo Pro von 2011 und mein RP 23 BV schlägt andauernd durch!!
> Wie ist das beim RP 23?



man kann mehr luft auf den dämpfer pumpen..


die wahrscheinlichkeit das er durchschlägt ist dann eher gering..


es sei den das du 150kg wiegst, dann ist aber auch der dämpfer egal. 

ich wiege 95 kg un der dämpfer war bei mir noch nie am limit. meisten wars ich eher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Dezember 2011)

dämpferdiskussionen gabs doch schon einige (such doch einfach mal - ich hab auch schon gefühlte 100 mal was übers setup gesagt) .. man darf den dämpfer im stereo einfach nicht zu soft fahren.... boost valve sollte theoretisch einen durchschlag im vergelich zum normalen rp noch erschweren. das heisst wenns ums durchschlagen geht bist du mit bv sogar theoretisch besser dran 


und mein nettes gefährt stammt im übrigen von 2011, zumindest der rahmen. dämpfer, wie bremsen stammen von 08, der rest großteils 2010


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## Gummischwain (2. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin dabei meiner Freundin ein Stereo WLS aufzubauen. Sie will nun  auch ein Fully haben und es musste unbedingt ein Stereo sein! 
(ich sehe mich schon wieder fluchen wegen Lagerproblemen etc... )
Es wird dieses hier werden:
http://www3.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/57565.jpg

Alle Anbauteile sind soweit besorgt, bzw. werden vom alten hardtailrahmen übernommen.

Was mir noch fehlt ist ein LRS.
Brauche auch eigentlich nur das Hinterrad, da ich vom hardtail das Vorderrad bei gleicher Gabel übernehmen könnte.
Hab schon mal "gegoogelt" aber nix wirklich Sinnvolles gefunden. Veltec liegt da ja schon bei 150-180 Euro nur für das Hinterrad. Noch jemand ne Idee oder einen guten Tip für etwas Günstigeres? 

Frage zum Steuerrohr.
....
  (wegen eigener Blödheit gestrichen) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  Frage zum Tretlager/Kurbel.
....
  (wegen eigener Blödheit gestrichen) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Danke schon mal!


----------



## jonny87 (2. Dezember 2011)

Also wegen dem Tretlager kann ich dir auf Anhieb nicht helfen - würd einfach mal den Radhändler des Vertrauens anrufen und kurz nachfragen. 

Wegen der Gabel, theoretisch geht das mit der 1-1/8, aber was ist denn im Acces für eine Gabel verbaut. Da ist doch nichts mit 150mm Federweg drin oder? 
Machst du dir dann nicht die ganze Geometrie vom Stereo kaputt, wenn du zB ne 100mm Gabel einbaust?


----------



## Gummischwain (2. Dezember 2011)

jonny87 schrieb:


> Also wegen dem Tretlager kann ich dir auf Anhieb nicht helfen - würd einfach mal den Radhändler des Vertrauens anrufen und kurz nachfragen.
> 
> Wegen der Gabel, theoretisch geht das mit der 1-1/8, aber was ist denn im Acces für eine Gabel verbaut. Da ist doch nichts mit 150mm Federweg drin oder?
> Machst du dir dann nicht die ganze Geometrie vom Stereo kaputt, wenn du zB ne 100mm Gabel einbaust?



Theoretisch Recht du hast! 
Aber das würde ich dem Stereo niemals antun! 

Das Access (Ver. 2010) hat eine kastrierte Gabel drinne (Suntour Epicon Air), die man innen über 2 Spacer bis auf 140mm aufbohren kann.
Denke das müsste mit der Geo dann hinhauen, oder?

Was das Fragen angeht:
Ich frage lieber die Leute hier, als meine Händler um die Ecke! Aus gutem Grund! ;-)))


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (2. Dezember 2011)

Beim Tretlager macht man doch um von 68 auf 73 mm zu kommen nur Spacer drunter... Also müsste das mit der Kurbel passen.
Zum Steuersatz: nimm einfach nen semi integrierten der von 1,5 auf 1 1/8 reduziert... 
Across kann ich da empfehlen, die haben ne super Qualität!!!
Gabeln passen von der Geo von 140 - 160 mm, alles andere würde ich nicht empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (2. Dezember 2011)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> Beim Tretlager macht man doch um von 68 auf 73 mm zu kommen nur Spacer drunter... Also müsste das mit der Kurbel passen.
> Zum Steuersatz: nimm einfach nen semi integrierten der von 1,5 auf 1 1/8 reduziert...
> Across kann ich da empfehlen, die haben ne super Qualität!!!
> Gabeln passen von der Geo von 140 - 160 mm, alles andere würde ich nicht empfehlen



Was die Kurbel angeht: bitte vergesst die Frage einfach! 
Ich hatte heute Morgen leider ein Brett vor dem Kopf! Sorry! 

Na ja, es ist ja schon ein Steuersatz im Rahmen eingebaut, daher dachte ich, ich könnte evtl. über passende Adapter diesen direkt weiter verwenden. Muss mal suchen wo ich das gesehen hatte...
Sonst müsste ich mir noch ein Ein-und Auspresswerkzeug basteln...


----------



## Vincy (2. Dezember 2011)

Was für ein Steuersatz ist da denn drin? Evtl kannst die Lagerschalen drin lassen. Bei einigen Herstellern bekommt man auch Einzelteile.
Beim Stereo wird meistens ein FSA Orbit Z1.5R verwendet. Ebenso eine 1 1/8" Gabel, da sollte der eingebaute Steuersatz eigentlich passen.


----------



## Gummischwain (2. Dezember 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Was für ein Steuersatz ist da denn drin? Evtl kannst die Lagerschalen drin lassen. Bei einigen Herstellern bekommt man auch Einzelteile.
> Beim Stereo wird meistens ein FSA Orbit Z1.5R verwendet.



Boahr! 
Ich sollte echt mal ne Kanne Kaffee machen! 
Bin gerade mit zahlreichen anderen Dingen parallel beschäftigt und schmeiße alles durcheinander! 

Es ist natürlich kein Steuersatz im neuen Rahmen drinne!!!  Hatte das Access im Kopf, aber der Steuersatz passt natürlich nicht in das Steuerrohr des Stereo! 
Also kaufe ich einen Steuersatz mit reduziertem innendurchmesser auf 1 1/8"! 
Aber trotzdem Danke Vincy!
Heute ist anscheinend echt ein sch.. Tag (für mich) um Fragen zu stellen! 
Man sollte erst DENKEN und dann fragen! 

Somit wären dann alle Unklarheiten beseitigt! 

Jetzt suche ich noch ein passendes Laufrrad raus und dann kann ich mit dem Basteln anfangen! 

Merci!


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich frag hier auchnochmal: kennt jemand die Maße für den O-Ring an der Entlüftungsschraube vom Sattel einer Formula Oro K18? Versuch grad ihn noch spontan aufzutreiben


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2011)

der an der entlüftungsschraube is der kleinere von beiden


----------



## Cube99 (2. Dezember 2011)

Also dass mit mehr Luft ist mir schon klar... übrigens wiege ich nur 60 kg (15 Jahre)
Das mit Boostvale hab ich schon probiert.....ist ein bisschen besser aber naja..
Bin mal einen Fox DHX gefahren, und der würde immer härter, desto weiter er einfederte und da gab es keine Durchschläge, nicht mal bei 2 meter Drops.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2011)

deshalb is das auch ein dhx und deins ein rp  und ich sag dir bei meinen 70kg+- schlägt der rp auch bei zwei meter drops nicht durch  ohne bv


----------



## Cube99 (2. Dezember 2011)

ja aber dann brauche ich so 210 psi und dann ist es fast so wie mit einem Hardtail.
Mit wie viel Druck fährst du deinen Dämpfer?


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2011)

gute frage, keine ahnung  hält schon wieder n jahr und ich stimms jedes mal gscheid ab und machs dementsprechend neu. ich schätz mal um die 10bar rum?/150 psi rum?


----------



## Cube99 (2. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn ich mit 150 psi fahr ist der Dämpfer eigentlich Perfekt für mein Gewicht, aber er schlägt bei 30 cm stufen durch....
Wenn ich dann wieder mal im Bikepark bin, dann fahr ich immer so mit 210 psi für sprünge und 180 psi für Freeride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2011)

wie wärs einfach mal mit nem gscheiden grund setup? so oft würd ich bei nem eifnachen luftdämpfer nie im leben das setup wechseln. wahrscheinlich kannste den BV auf grund der größeren luftkammer auch nicht mit dem normalen rp vergleichen. stell ihn mal so ein, dass du straffe 15-aaaaller höchstens 20 % hast und probiers.


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. Dezember 2011)

Hi!

Kann ich den Vorbau einfach tauschen? 
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich jetzt 31,2 oder 31,8 Lenkerklemmung habe.
Außerdem bin ich mir unsicher von der Höhe. Ich hab nämlich keinen
Plan, wo ich die Daten herbekomme. Hier mal die vom neuen:
Länge: 40mm
Winkel: +/-15°
Klemmhöhe: 34mm
Lenkerklemmung: 31.8mm
Schaftklemmung: 1-1/8"

Bei den roten bin ich mir unsicher.
Bitte helft! Ich muss die Bestellung ans Christkind geben 

Gruß
Bikestarr


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Dezember 2011)

wie genau soll man dir jetzt bei deiner klemmhöhe helfen? 11/8 beschreibt deinen gabelschaft...des basst. was für nen lenker hast? (ohne den kann ich dir auch nicht sagen obs 31.8 oder .2 is )

so und die klemmhöhe gibt einfach nur an, wieviel du mindestes an gabelschaft brauchst um ihn zu klemmen. die schraube, dies klemmt, bzw. deren spalt sollte nicht "in der luft hängen", sondern an der stelle sollte sich noch gabelschaft befinden.


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. Dezember 2011)

FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integrated (Steuersatz)

Syntace Vector 2014 318 Lowrider Oversized (Lenker)

Syntace F149 Oversized (Vorbau)

Falls das irgendwie hilft.

@Andi
Danke


----------



## JDEM (3. Dezember 2011)

Passt alles zusammen!
Aber wie kommst du auf ein Maß von 31,2mm bei irgendeinem Lenker?


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Dezember 2011)

naja dann hast doch deine antworten:

steuersatz (oke idealer weise hättest du die gabel gelistet; die hat nämlich den schaft  ) is 1.5 semi integrated - also is die gabel 1 1/8, aaalso passt 1 1/8 beim vorbau schonmal 

Lenker: "oversized" = 31.8

Vorbau: entweder nachmessen oooder:
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1699

"schaftklemmbauhöhe", also die hähevon dem teil, indem das schaftrohr später ist sind 40mm; klemmhöhe 32mm. das heisst du solltest mal nachmessen. oberkante vorbau zu oberkante schaftrohr sollten maximal 6mm sein, sonst wirds eng mit dem neuen  wenns mehr is, kannst ja den spacer rauslassen, den du vermutlich noch drin hast und über den vorbau packen (is eh besser  )


----------



## derAndre (3. Dezember 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integrated (Steuersatz)
> 
> Syntace Vector 2014 318 Lowrider Oversized (Lenker)
> 
> ...



Okok ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Die Syntace Seite würde die Frage aber recht schnell beantwortet haben...


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Dezember 2011)

den mit "2014" gibts aber nur in 31.8 und cube verbaut doch durchaus auch oversized?..also wenn ichs richtig imkopf hab

edith meint: mh okay...andre hat editiert


----------



## Cube99 (3. Dezember 2011)

Also mei Dämpfer hat mit 150 psi ca. 15%. Passt ja eigentlich auch und ich wechsle auch nur so oft das Setup, weil ich ein Durchschlagen verhindern möchte!! Wie wirkt sich das Durchschlagen eigentlich auf die Lebensdauer des Dämpfers aus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (3. Dezember 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> den mit "2014" gibts aber nur in 31.8 und cube verbaut doch durchaus auch oversized?..also wenn ichs richtig imkopf hab
> 
> edith meint: mh okay...andre hat editiert



Mag sein, 2009 ist der Vector mit ner 25,4 Klemmung verwendet worden. Ich weiß das weil es nicht soooo einfach war einen kurzen Vorbau mit dieser Klemmung zu finden.


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. Dezember 2011)

Danke @all!!!
Ihr habt mir mal wieder weitergeholfen.
Da es den Sixpack sowieso nur immer in einer Größe gibt,
wünsch ich mir den jetzt einfach. Ansonsten andere Marke.


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Dezember 2011)

...mal zum Rahmengewicht: Ich hab mit Dämpfer, P6 300mm, hinterer Bremsaufnahme, Steuersatz, XT-Schaltwerk und Umwerfer montiert knappe 4.100 Gramm auf der Waage - beim 16" Rahmen. Das wären ohne Stütze, Schaltwerk und Umwerfer immernoch >3.400g. Is das normal?


----------



## Vincy (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja, dass Stereo (Alu) ist halt kein Leichtgewicht. Selbst die HPC-Version wiegt ca 2,9kg.


----------



## Gummischwain (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Bin gerade dabei letzte Komponenten für mein Projekt "Stereo WLS" zu besorgen. 
So schaut's noch aus derzeit:





Kann mir einer sagen, welche Länge das Tretlager beim Stereo haben muss? Die Kurbel hat eine Octalink-Achtfachverzahnung.
Im Access war ein 68mm * 118mm Lager drinne.
Für's Stereo brauche ich ja 73mm aber welche Länge? Müssten ja dann 118 + 5 mm sein, aber 123er gibt's ja nicht?

Zum Steuersatz:
Die Gabel hat 1 1/8" und das Steuerrohr 1,5".
Ist dieser Steuersatz der richtige?
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...griert-fuer-1-5-Steuerorhr-und-tapered-1.html
Oder ist der nur für tapered Schäfte geeignet?
Alternativ:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...R-Reduction-Steuersatz-von-1-5-auf-1-1-8.html

Habe den Schaft der Gabel mal gemessen:
Oben: 28,555 also ziemlich genau 1 1/8"
Unten: 29,6  (ist das normal?)

Danke.

Gruß


----------



## fatz (5. Dezember 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, welche Länge das Tretlager beim Stereo haben muss? Die Kurbel hat eine Octalink-Achtfachverzahnung.


laenge weiss ich grad auch ned, aber wenn du dir einen gefallen tun willst meisst das
octlink ding in muell. die lager taugen nix. viel zu kleine kugeln. fuer mein erstes octalinklager
hab ich grad mal 2000km gebraucht und da war ich noch um einiges zahmer unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (5. Dezember 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> laenge weiss ich grad auch ned, aber wenn du dir einen gefallen tun willst meisst das
> octlink ding in muell. die lager taugen nix. viel zu kleine kugeln. fuer mein erstes octalinklager
> hab ich grad mal 2000km gebraucht und da war ich noch um einiges zahmer unterwegs.



Schön und gut, aber ich möchte gerne die Kurbel - zumindest vorerst bis die Blätter runter sind - weiter verwenden. 
Zudem: das Rad ist ja für meine bessere Hälfte und da hat das alte poplige Lager recht gut gehalten. Funzt immer noch 1A! 
Du hast sicherlich a bisserl mehr Dampf in den Waden, da mag das sein!


----------



## fatz (5. Dezember 2011)

ich wollt's nur gesagt haben. eine ht2 kurbel kostet auch ned die welt


----------



## Gummischwain (5. Dezember 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ich wollt's nur gesagt haben. eine ht2 kurbel kostet auch ned die welt



Danke. 

Ein Innenlager aber auch nicht. 

Es muss halt noch so einiges getauscht werden. Da sind noch so einige Komponenten, die nicht so prall sind am Access. Aber ich stecke die momentan vorhandene Kohle jetzt erst einmal in einen soliden LRS!  
Wenn die Blätter vorne fertig sind, kommt die Kurbel samt Lager raus. Aber ich denke das Dingen hält erst einmal noch mindestens für ein Jahr.

Jemand zufällig noch ne Alternative zum bereits bekannten Veltec V2 LRS? Brauche ja hinten x12.
Nach Möglichkeit billiger?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (5. Dezember 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Bin gerade dabei letzte Komponenten für mein Projekt "Stereo WLS" zu besorgen.
> So schaut's noch aus derzeit:
> ...



Hallo, der dritte Steuersatz ist der Richtige, die anderen beiden sind für tapered Schäfte also unten 1,5 und oben 1 1/8.
Das der Schaft unten an der Krone etwas dicker ist hängt damit zusammen, das hier der Konus aufgeschlagen werden muss. Daher ist das letzte Stück etwas dicker um diesen zu klemmen.


----------



## Gummischwain (5. Dezember 2011)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Hallo, der dritte Steuersatz ist der Richtige, die anderen beiden sind für tapered Schäfte also unten 1,5 und oben 1 1/8.
> Das der Schaft unten an der Krone etwas dicker ist hängt damit zusammen, das hier der Konus aufgeschlagen werden muss. Daher ist das letzte Stück etwas dicker um diesen zu klemmen.



Der Dritte?! 
Du meinst den zweiten, oder?

Zum Schaft: wieder was dazu gelernt!


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (5. Dezember 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Der Dritte?!
> Du meinst den zweiten, oder?
> 
> Zum Schaft: wieder was dazu gelernt!



http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...R-Reduction-Steuersatz-von-1-5-auf-1-1-8.html
der passt aber empfehlen würde ich den hier:
http://r2-bike.com/acros-reduziersteuersatz-ai-25
den hatte ich in rot und der war unverwüstlich...


----------



## Gummischwain (5. Dezember 2011)

Super danke! 

Wenn mir jetzt noch einer beim Tretlager helfen kann, dann hätte ich alles zusammen.
Ich bekomme einfach nicht raus, welche Länge dieses blöde Octalink-Tretlager haben muss. Das alte im Access hatte 118mm. Das ist in jedem Fall für's Stereo zu kurz!
Es gibt noch 121 und 126mm. Welches brauche ich? 
Oder passt dieses Octalink-System nicht zum Stereo?

Nachtrag: es kann eigentlich nur die 126mm Variante in Frage kommen. Habe das alte 118er mal eingebaut und da fehlen noch bestimmt 5/6 mm an Platz.
Die Frage ist halt nur, ob die Kettenlinie dann noch stimmt.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (5. Dezember 2011)

Ooops, dachte da wären 3 Links: Muss doch demnächst zum Augenarzt.
Wegen dem Tretlager: Mit den alten Innenlagern (Vierkant, Octalink) hatte Shimano ja eine Kettenlinie von 47,5mm. Mit den HTII ist man dann auf eine 50mm Kettenlinie gegangen. Diese erreichst du in etwa mit dem 126mm breiten Lager.


----------



## Gummischwain (6. Dezember 2011)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Ooops, dachte da wären 3 Links: Muss doch demnächst zum Augenarzt.
> Wegen dem Tretlager: Mit den alten Innenlagern (Vierkant, Octalink) hatte Shimano ja eine Kettenlinie von 47,5mm. Mit den HTII ist man dann auf eine 50mm Kettenlinie gegangen. Diese erreichst du in etwa mit dem 126mm breiten Lager.



Dankeeeeee!  

Hatte gestern Abend noch mal rumgerechnet und die Rahmen vermessen. Bin dann auch auf diesen Wert gekommen. Das 121 wäre immer noch zu kurz gewesen, also konnte es nur noch das 126er sein!
War mir aber immer noch unsicher.

Wenn's fertig ist gibt's Bilder...


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe noch eine Frage zu den Shimano Centerlock Bremsscheiben:
Wie werden die befestigt? Hatte bisher immer 6loch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (6. Dezember 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage zu den Shimano Centerlock Bremsscheiben:
> Wie werden die befestigt? Hatte bisher immer 6loch



ganz einfach

du brauchst das werkzeug das du auch zur befestigung des ritzels am hinterrad brauchst.

that`s it!


----------



## dusi__ (6. Dezember 2011)

entweder hier

oder du versuchst es hier


----------



## xerto (6. Dezember 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> entweder hier



heh das ist klasse dusi


----------



## Vincy (6. Dezember 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Ich habe noch eine Frage zu den Shimano Centerlock Bremsscheiben:
> *Wie werden die befestigt?* Hatte bisher immer 6loch


 
Mit Verschlussringen, für QR15 brauchst aber andere.
Werkzeug kannst du einen Zahnkranzabzieher nehmen, für QR15 einen HT2-Innenlagerschalenschlüssel/nuss. Unbedingt mit mindestens 40Nm festziehen!
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...01/SI-0095A-001-GER_v1_m56577569830676171.pdf
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-lagerschalenwerkzeug-fuer-hollowtech-ii/aid:180260
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-zahnkranzabzieher-tl-lr10/aid:23000


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank 
Echt top!


----------



## osbow (9. Dezember 2011)

Kam gestern endlich dazu meine neuen Bremsen (Shimano SLX) zu montieren. Dabei ist am Hinterrad aufgefallen das der Bremssattel an der Bremsscheibe schleift. Habe ich was falsch gemacht oder gibt es hier ein Workaround? Unterlegscheiben?


----------



## xerto (9. Dezember 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Kam gestern endlich dazu meine neuen Bremsen (Shimano SLX) zu montieren. Dabei ist am Hinterrad aufgefallen das der Bremssattel an der Bremsscheibe schleift. Habe ich was falsch gemacht oder gibt es hier ein Workaround? Unterlegscheiben?



Bremssattel lockern
Bremsen
Bremssattel festziehen bei gezogener Bremse

Thats it


----------



## Anselmus (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich glaube, er meinte eher das die Scheibe oben am Sattel schleift, nit an den Belägen...


----------



## Gummischwain (9. Dezember 2011)

Das war bei meinen Maguras auch so. Unterlegscheibe drunter, dann müsste das passen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ xerto: es geht wahrsl. nicht um die horizontale sondern um die vertikale Ausrichtung des Sattels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (9. Dezember 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> Dabei ist am Hinterrad aufgefallen das der Bremssattel an der Bremsscheibe schleift. Habe ich was falsch gemacht oder gibt es hier ein Workaround? Unterlegscheiben?


ich geh mal davon aus, dass die scheibe oben schleift.
du kannst evtl den adapter am rahmen nochmal locker schrauben und schauen, 
ob du in den schrauben noch luft hast, oder du legst ein oder zwei beilagscheiben unter. 
wichtig ist, dass der belag nicht ueber die scheibe rausschaut, sonst waechst er dir mit 
der abnutzung um selbige herum, was zu ekligem schleifen fuehrt.

leidige toleranzen der rahmenbauer. kommt auch bei teuren rahmen vor


----------



## osbow (9. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!  Hatte schon die Befürchtung den falschen Adapter gekauft zu haben.


----------



## fatz (9. Dezember 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> VHatte schon die Befürchtung den falschen Adapter gekauft zu haben.


das merkst. dann passt meistens gar nix.


----------



## Cube99 (12. Dezember 2011)

Kann man eigentlich in ein Stereo eine Rock Shox Lyrik einbauen? Verändert das die Geometrie stark?? Ist ja eigentlich auch nur 1 cm mehr Federweg..


----------



## Guerill0 (12. Dezember 2011)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich in ein Stereo eine Rock Shox Lyrik einbauen? Verändert das die Geometrie stark?? Ist ja eigentlich auch nur 1 cm mehr Federweg..



Yes, we can!


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Dezember 2011)

ausgeschlossen!   (enthält spuren von irnoie)


mal ohne witz...jetzt hab ichs sogar extra ausprobiert. Der kleine balken mit der suche - oke mag abwegig klingen, aber den kann man benutzen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (12. Dezember 2011)

Explodiert beim zusammentreffen mit mehr als 150mm 
160mm sind auf jedem Fall möglich und gut fahrbar.


----------



## fatz (13. Dezember 2011)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich in ein Stereo eine Rock Shox Lyrik einbauen? Verändert das die Geometrie stark?? Ist ja eigentlich auch nur 1 cm mehr Federweg..



geht gar nicht. das rad faellt schon im stand hintenueber


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Dezember 2011)

Du brauchst in jedem Fall den Passierschein A38!


----------



## fatz (13. Dezember 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> mal ohne witz...jetzt hab ichs sogar extra ausprobiert. Der kleine balken mit der suche - oke mag abwegig klingen, aber den kann man benutzen!



dann verlink ihm doch auch gleich die suchergebnisse:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=22171668


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Dezember 2011)

jaaa ne.... im übrigen schieb ich mein rad nur noch! wenn das wirklich explodiert...nene!


----------



## Cube99 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich wolt ja nur mal Fragen


----------



## Freaky-D (14. Dezember 2011)

BAH! Die letzte Seite klebt ja geradezu vor Ironie!^^
Ja 160 sind möglich und geil zu fahren! Hab nen 08er Stereo mit ab Werk 130er Revelation, vor etwa einem Jahr auf 160er Lyrik umgebaut, Fun pur!


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Dezember 2011)

das glaub ich nicht dass du n 0ß8er mit 130mm hast


----------



## cytrax (15. Dezember 2011)

2008er milky green? Das sieht sooooo porno aus


----------



## fatz (15. Dezember 2011)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> BAH! Die letzte Seite klebt ja geradezu vor Ironie!^^


kann gar ned sein.


> Hab nen 08er Stereo mit ab Werk 130er Revelation


06 wuerd ich dir glauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> 2008er milky green? Das sieht sooooo porno aus



wer soll das denn bitte besser wissen als ich?! 
aber ein 08er mit 130...mh siehe fatz


----------



## Gummischwain (15. Dezember 2011)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> ... und geil zu fahren! Hab nen 08er Stereo mit ab Werk 130er Revelation, vor etwa einem Jahr auf 160er Lyrik umgebaut, Fun pur!



Uuiuiuii, jjaaaaaa die 10 mm (also 150 auf 160 mm) reißen es dann richtig raus! 

Und ein 2008er Stereo mit einer *130er*??? 
(vertippt?)


----------



## fatz (15. Dezember 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Uuiuiuii, jjaaaaaa die 10 mm (also 150 auf 160 mm) reißen es dann richtig raus!



die 10mm sicher ned. die andere gabel mit sicherheit schon. zumal wenn's eine stahlfeder ist


----------



## Gummischwain (15. Dezember 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> die 10mm sicher ned. die andere gabel mit sicherheit schon. zumal wenn's eine stahlfeder ist



Du alter "Stahlfeder-Fan"!  

Ne, has scho Recht!
Bin auch gezwungenermaßen von Stahlfeder auf Luftikus umgestiegen.
Die Gewichtseinsparung und die besseren Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten sprechen schon für Luft. Aber das "sahnige" Ansprechverhalten bekommste (zumindest bis dato) wohl nur mit Stahlfeder hin!


----------



## fatz (15. Dezember 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> die besseren Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten sprechen schon für Luft.


hab ich noch nicht vermisst. einmal die richtige feder und gut is. wenn du eher langsam
unterwegs bist, darfst dich halt nicht an die gewichtsempfehlung von rs halten, sonst 
wird's bockig.


----------



## Vincy (15. Dezember 2011)

Die Revelation gab es bis Modelljahr 2008 mit max 130mm (Air+Coil), 2009 mit 140mm und ab 2010 mit 150mm.
Die Pike hatte 140mm (Air+Coil).


----------



## OIRAM (15. Dezember 2011)

*Chapeau, Vincy

Du beeindruckst immer wieder, aus dem stillen heraus, mit einer beeindruckenden, fachlichen Kompetenz. 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...reo-k18.219477.d_odc_produkt_datenblatt.2.htm

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Themeankitty (16. Dezember 2011)

Vincy FTW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Dezember 2011)

.....

man lernt halt doch nie aus.


----------



## Soldi (18. Dezember 2011)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand sein 2012er Modell? Ich hab das "Stereo Super HPC SL" letzte Woche bestellt, Lieferzeit laut Cube 2 Wochen. Wenn ich im Internet suche finde ich aktuell nur Marketingbilder von Cube mit den aus den vollen gefrästen Aufnahmen für die Scheibenbremsen, den unsichtbaren Scheibenbremsen und Bildern wo man bewusst die Zugverlegung nicht sieht!
Mich würde interessieren, wie das Bike dann tatsächlich aussieht!


----------



## basti1985 (19. Dezember 2011)

hab jetzt nur mal ne Preisliste gesehen ....
und da wird es einfach von Jahr zu Jahr ohne wirklich erkennbaren Grund teurer


----------



## OIRAM (19. Dezember 2011)

*@ basti1985

Also was das Stereo Pro 2012 angeht, hab ich das fÃ¼r 1999,-â¬ im Netz gefunden.
Vor 2 Jahren kostete das Vergleichbare 2010 RX, glaub ich 2399,-â¬.

Und fals die Bikes im Durchschnitt vielleicht doch teurer geworden sind, frag ich Dich, hast Du in den letzten Jahren nichts von den gestiegenen Energiekosten mitbekommen ?
Fals Du BerufstÃ¤tig bist, hast Du mal ne GehaltserhÃ¶hung bekommen ?
Die Rohstoffpreise sind auch gestiegen und so kann man da immer weiter machen.
Im Ã¼brigen ist die Nachfrage nach MTBs generell sehr hoch und die Preise werden ja auch bezahlt.

Wem es zu teuer ist, kann sich ja auch nach nem Vorjahresmodell umschauen.

SchÃ¶nen GruÃ, Mario*


----------



## derAndre (19. Dezember 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ basti1985
> 
> Also was das Stereo Pro 2012 angeht, hab ich das fÃ¼r 1999,-â¬ im Netz gefunden.
> Vor 2 Jahren kostete das Vergleichbare 2010 RX, glaub ich 2399,-â¬.
> ...



Sich mit Energiekosten fÃ¼r die ErhÃ¶hung der Preise herauszureden ist ein bisschen einfach oder? Die GehÃ¤lter sind aber soweit ich weiÃ im Durchschnitt in den letzten Jahren nicht relativ zu gestiegenen Lebenshaltungskosten angewachsen. Das die Bikes von Jahr zu Jahr teurer werden oder aber die Ausstattung reduziert wird, war aber auch vor den Krisen der letzten Jahre Zeit so und wird auch wohl so bleiben. Daran sollte man sich gewÃ¶hnen. Die verstÃ¤rkte Wahrnehmung dieser PhÃ¤nomene liegt aber wohl eben daran, dass die meisten von uns in den letzten Jahren immer weniger Ã¼brig haben am Ende des Monats. Das wiederum hÃ¤ngt sicherlich auch mit den gestiegenen Energiekosten etc. zusammen.

*Tante Edit sagt:* Wenn ich allerdings den Preis meines 2009er The One mit dem 2012 SL vergleiche hat sich sooo viel nicht getan. Es ist eine Reverb verbaut und ein "preiswerterer" Sattel und der Preis ist in der Zeit nur 200,- gestiegen. Das geht noch finde ich. Vorjahresmodel kaufen, lohnt sich trotzdem hÃ¤ufig (wenn noch irgendwo ein rum steht).


----------



## osbow (19. Dezember 2011)

Kann man die Schrauben einer Bremsscheiben zwei mal verwenden, oder sollte man pro Belagwechsel die Schrauben gleich mittauschen? Vielleicht ist die Frage blöd, aber mir ist schon mal ein Kopf abgebrochen und die Naben konnte ich danach wegschmeißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Dezember 2011)

Würde da eher auf ein falsches Drehmoment statt doppelte Verwendung tippen. Einfach die Reste der alten Schraubensicherung abpulen, neue drauf und mit den richtign Nm anziehen und fertig.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Route66 (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi,



NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Würde da eher auf ein falsches Drehmoment statt doppelte Verwendung tippen. Einfach die Reste der alten Schraubensicherung abpulen, neue drauf und mit den richtign Nm anziehen und fertig.
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



ich verwende eigentlich nie Schraubensicherung! 
Ich achte aber darauf, dass speziell die Schrauben an der Bremsscheibe (oder auch Vorbau..., eben alles wo mehrere Schrauben für eine Befestigung verwendet werden) gleichmässig mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen werden. 
Hatte bisher noch nie probleme mit gelockerten Schrauben o. ä. 

Das gibt nur Probleme wenn man mal "feldmässig" was schrauben muss. Die kleinen Inbusse sind dann ruckzuck rund gedreht, zumal wenn man noch mit einem kleinen Multitool ran muss.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## OIRAM (20. Dezember 2011)

*Ich benutze Schraubensicherung Lotite 241 für alle Schrauben.
Für die Hauptlagerschrauben Loctite 262.
Von der Festigkeit her reicht das aus um das sich die Schrauben nicht von selbst lösen, aber mit nem Minitool zu öffnen sind.
Wenn ich ne Bremsscheibe erneuere, sind da eh immer neue Schrauben mit dabei, also, was soll der Geiz.
Sonst benutze ich alle Schrauben immer wieder, solange Sie i.O. sind.

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## Cube99 (23. Dezember 2011)

Wie weit kann man eigentlich so ein Stereo belasten?? Mit perfekt abgestimmten Fahrwerk und einigermaßen guter Fahrtechnik dürfte ja schon so einiges gehen oder?? 
War heuer auch ein paar mal im Bikepark Bischofsmais und bin dort meistens die Flow Country gefahren, was ja eigentlich kein Problem sein dürfte. Bin aber auch mal Freeride oder Evil Eye (ohne große Sprünge ) gefahren. Das sollte eigentlich auch noch in Ordnung sein oder? 
Von welcher Höhe kann man noch ohne Bedenken ins Flat springen??


----------



## derAndre (23. Dezember 2011)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Wie weit kann man eigentlich so ein Stereo belasten?? Mit perfekt abgestimmten Fahrwerk und einigermaßen guter Fahrtechnik dürfte ja schon so einiges gehen oder??
> War heuer auch ein paar mal im Bikepark Bischofsmais und bin dort meistens die Flow Country gefahren, was ja eigentlich kein Problem sein dürfte. Bin aber auch mal Freeride oder Evil Eye (ohne große Sprünge ) gefahren. Das sollte eigentlich auch noch in Ordnung sein oder?
> Von welcher Höhe kann man noch ohne Bedenken ins Flat springen??



Das hängt unter anderen von der Geschwindigkeit ab und oder natürlich von Deiner Technik und Deinem Systemgewicht und und und... Alles in allem Steckt das Stereo aber schon einiges Weg. Verkackte Landungen sind es, die so'n Bike umbringen.


----------



## JDEM (23. Dezember 2011)

Ins Flat würd ich generell nicht springen, aber ein paar Drops und Sprünge sollte das Bike schon mitmachen. War mit mit dem Stereo auch schon öfters im Bikepark und das steckt, je nach Komponenten, einiges weg.


----------



## Cube99 (24. Dezember 2011)

Wieg halt e nur 65 kg und Geschwindigkeit hält sich auch noch in Grenzen, da ich erst vor einem halbem Jahr aktiv mit dem Biken angefangen habe. Komponenten sind noch alle Origianal vom Stereo Pro 2011.


----------



## radelay (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern bei meinem Händler und durfte mal mein neues Cube Stereo Super HPC Race bestaunen. Aber der ersten Euphorie ist dann ganz schnell Ernüchterung gefolgt. Ich war regelrecht schockiert von dem Carbon-Look, der laut Aussage vom Händler normal und von Cube gewollt (!) ist. Jetzt meine Frage, ob irgendjemand zufällig das Bike auch schon mal live gesehen hat und mir das bestätigen kann?

Kurz zur Oberfläche (leider kann ich kein Bild von dem Bike machen, da es aufgrund eines nadelkopfgroßen Lackfehlers und einer kleinen Delle im Rahmen wieder zurückgeschickt wird. Leider ist das wohl beim Aufbauen nicht aufgefallen. Lieferzeit verschiebt sich demnach leider wieder nach hinten):

Die Oberfläche sieht um den großen CUBE Schriftzug so aus als ob kleine "Luftblasen" unter der oberen Schicht entstanden sind. Etwas schwierig zu erklären, erst dachte ich als ich das Bike aus der Entfernung gesehen hatte, dass das Klebereste von der Umverpackung des Bikes sind, aber dann hab ich gemerkt, dass diese nicht entfernbar sind und der Verkäufer teilte mir auch mit, dass das normal ist und dieser Look auch von Cube gewollt ist. Ok, vielleicht werdet ihr mir jetzt bestätigen, dass das normal ist (ich meine auf den Bildern auf der Cube Homepage minimale "Luftblasen" zu erkennen, wenn auch nicht in dem riesigen Ausmaß wie bei meinem Bike), aber von Cube gewollt??? Das kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen. 

Ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt auf eure Meinung. Danke.


----------



## radelay (25. Dezember 2011)

Ok, ich habe noch mal ausführlich die Bilder auf der Cube-Homepage studiert und jetzt mit den Live-Bildern im Kopf hätte man es sehen können. Die Bilder zeigen zwar den Effekt nicht so heftig wie bei "meinem" Bike, aber es ist zu erkennen. Nur kommt das live viel extremer rüber (zumindest bei dem Bike, das ich gesehen habe)... Bin gespannt wie diejenigen die Sache seht, die schon das Carbon gesehen haben?


----------



## Soldi (25. Dezember 2011)

radelay schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe noch mal ausführlich die Bilder auf der Cube-Homepage studiert und jetzt mit den Live-Bildern im Kopf hätte man es sehen können. Die Bilder zeigen zwar den Effekt nicht so heftig wie bei "meinem" Bike, aber es ist zu erkennen. Nur kommt das live viel extremer rüber (zumindest bei dem Bike, das ich gesehen habe)... Bin gespannt wie diejenigen die Sache seht, die schon das Carbon gesehen haben?



Da bin ich mal gespannt! Mein "Stereo Super HPC SL" hat eigentlich auch schon Liefertermin.  Das die Rahmen fleckig aussehen hab ich schon auf der Homepage registriert. Im Zweifelsfall kriegt es ne Dauerschlammpackung  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radelay (25. Dezember 2011)

Oh man, jetzt bin ich echt komplett durcheinander. Nicht nur, dass der Rahmen echt extrem "fleckig" aussieht und ich beim ersten Anblick gleich dachte, das Ding geht so oder so wieder zu Cube zurück (aber das im Endeffekt nur, weil der Lack wie gesagt leicht aufgeplatzt war und eben diese Delle hatte), bin ich mir jetzt wirklich wieder unsicher wegen dem Carbon. Hab mich lange damit beschäftigt und war auch überzeugt vom Carbon, aber da bekommt man ein Bike hingestellt was gleich mal eine lustige Delle hat;-) Und das bei einem neuen Bike...

Jetzt bin ich schon wieder auf Cube Alternativen und schaue mir gerade das Cube Stereo SL an, aber das ist  leider blau und nicht grün, aber dafür aus Alu... Es bleibt schwierig;-)

Sagt mal, sehe ich das falsch oder gibt es das Sting 2012 nur noch als Carbon-Variante?


----------



## Soldi (25. Dezember 2011)

radelay schrieb:


> Oh man, jetzt bin ich echt komplett durcheinander. Nicht nur, dass der Rahmen echt extrem "fleckig" aussieht und ich beim ersten Anblick gleich dachte, das Ding geht so oder so wieder zu Cube zurück (aber das im Endeffekt nur, weil der Lack wie gesagt leicht aufgeplatzt war und eben diese Delle hatte), bin ich mir jetzt wirklich wieder unsicher wegen dem Carbon. Hab mich lange damit beschäftigt und war auch überzeugt vom Carbon, aber da bekommt man ein Bike hingestellt was gleich mal eine lustige Delle hat;-) Und das bei einem neuen Bike...
> 
> Jetzt bin ich schon wieder auf Cube Alternativen und schaue mir gerade das Cube Stereo SL an, aber das ist  leider blau und nicht grün, aber dafür aus Alu... Es bleibt schwierig;-)
> 
> Sagt mal, sehe ich das falsch oder gibt es das Sting 2012 nur noch als Carbon-Variante?


Ich würd mir das Teil erstmal anschauen! Ich hatte 1996 einen GT Zaskar-Rahmen zum Preis eines kompletten XT-Bikes mit Federgabel bestellt und war anfangs schockiert über Schweißverzug und Qualität der Verarbeitung. Trotzdem war es dann der Beginn einer langen und dicken Freundschaft.
Mein Cube Stereo hatte mich 2007 auch ordentlich enttäuscht, als das Hinterreifen serienmäßig am Spritzschutz streifte und bei einem neuen Reifen gerade mal 5 Millimeter Abstand zwischen Reifen und Schwinge waren. Nach einer größeren Testfahrt sah das Bike eh nicht mehr neu aus.
Viel Erfolg mit dem Umtausch.
Gruß Soldi


----------



## radelay (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich denke halt, dass ich jetzt evtl. noch tauschen kann und vom Stereo HPC Race auf das normale Aluminim Stereo Race umsteigen kann. Wenn ich das richtig auf der Homepage lese, unterscheiden die sich nur im Rahmen und in der Bremse!?

Ok, ich persönlich finde das Aluminium Race sehr viel häßlicher als die Carbon-Variante;-) Und das ist mein Hauptproblem, Carbon-Rahmen bräuchte ich nicht unbedingt...

http://www.cube.eu/service/bike-vergleich/


----------



## Soldi (25. Dezember 2011)

radelay schrieb:


> Ich denke halt, dass ich jetzt evtl. noch tauschen kann und vom Stereo HPC Race auf das normale Aluminim Stereo Race umsteigen kann. Wenn ich das richtig auf der Homepage lese, unterscheiden die sich nur im Rahmen und in der Bremse!?
> 
> Ok, ich persönlich finde das Aluminium Race sehr viel häßlicher als die Carbon-Variante;-) Und das ist mein Hauptproblem, Carbon-Rahmen bräuchte ich nicht unbedingt...
> 
> http://www.cube.eu/service/bike-vergleich/


Beim Carbon hast Du zum Teil innen verlegte Züge und wenn Du das Bike in ein paar Jahren verkaufen willst wird Carbon standard sein und eventuell keiner mehr nach Alu fragen.


----------



## radelay (25. Dezember 2011)

Bin mir ehrlich gesagt, nicht so sicher, ob sich ein gebrauchter Carbon-Rahmen ohne weiteres verkaufen lässt. Ich glaube ich würde mir nie einen gebrauchten Carbon-Rahmen kaufen. Man weiß zwar auch beim Alu-Rahmen nicht, was der Vorgänger damit angestellt hat, aber Carbon ist ja noch schlimmer;-)


----------



## radelay (26. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig ein Cube Stereo SL 2012 oder Stereo Race als Aluminium-Version unter dem Weihnachtsbaum liegen gehabt? ;-) Wäre nett, wenn ihr mal Bilder posten könnten, würde gerne mal Originalbilder sehen. Danke.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (26. Dezember 2011)

radelay schrieb:


> Oh man, jetzt bin ich echt komplett durcheinander. Nicht nur, dass der Rahmen echt extrem "fleckig" aussieht und ich beim ersten Anblick gleich dachte, das Ding geht so oder so wieder zu Cube zurück (aber das im Endeffekt nur, weil der Lack wie gesagt leicht aufgeplatzt war und eben diese Delle hatte), bin ich mir jetzt wirklich wieder unsicher wegen dem Carbon. Hab mich lange damit beschäftigt und war auch überzeugt vom Carbon, aber da bekommt man ein Bike hingestellt was gleich mal eine lustige Delle hat;-) Und das bei einem neuen Bike...
> 
> Jetzt bin ich schon wieder auf Cube Alternativen und schaue mir gerade das Cube Stereo SL an, aber das ist  leider blau und nicht grün, aber dafür aus Alu... Es bleibt schwierig;-)
> 
> Sagt mal, sehe ich das falsch oder gibt es das Sting 2012 nur noch als Carbon-Variante?



Das Sting gibt es seit 2009 nur noch in Plastik.


----------



## radelay (26. Dezember 2011)

Ach, so lange schon;-) Ok, Danke


----------



## Woj[E] (26. Dezember 2011)

Meinst du die Carbon flecken ? hier mein 2010 Sting 

Vielleicht sieht man da was. Bei mir waren keine blasen
also weis net wirklich was du meinst. gruß woj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woj[E] (26. Dezember 2011)

Bin auf jeden fall nicht von Carbon überzeugt bin es jetzt 1,5 jahre gefahren jetzt sind überall am hinterbau risse im lack und das ding knazt und knackt bei jedem treten.


----------



## OIRAM (26. Dezember 2011)

*Hmm, ich glaube aber bei Stereo HPC ist der Hinterbau aber aus Alu.
*


----------



## osbow (26. Dezember 2011)

Bei Bike-Discount kann man ja Cube-Rahmen einzeln erwerben. Jedoch mit komischen Größenbezeichnungen. Z. B. in 15, 16 und 17 Zoll. Laut Cube sind die gängigen Größen doch 16", 18", 20", 22", oder? Hat Bike-Discount eigene Größenbezeichnungen?


----------



## OIRAM (26. Dezember 2011)

15" und 17" sind Lady Rahmen (WLS)
 und als 2012 Modell ist da eh nur der Access WLS Race Rahmen gelistet.


----------



## osbow (26. Dezember 2011)

Ach, verdammt. Hab schon mit dem Team-Rahmen geliebäugelt. Wenn jemand weiß wo ich ein Stereo Team 2011er herbekomme bitte melden.


----------



## Woj[E] (26. Dezember 2011)

welche Rahmengröße ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (26. Dezember 2011)

18"


----------



## JDEM (26. Dezember 2011)

Stereo gibt es hier günstig:

http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/

Keine Ahnung wie das Team aussieht, aber matt schwarz ist auch sexy.

Bei solchen Preisen lohnt es sich auch nicht mehr nen gebrauchten Stereo Rahmen zu verkaufen...


----------



## radelay (26. Dezember 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hmm, ich glaube aber bei Stereo HPC ist der Hinterbau aber aus Alu.
> *



Ja, beim Carbon Stereo ist der Hinterbau aus Alu. Könnte das bedeuten, dass es dann weniger knarzt??? Das ist nämlich beim mir gerade der entscheidende Punkt, ob ich versuche das Stereo HPC Race in ein Stereo SL Aluminium oder eben das Stereo Race Aluminium zu tauschen (wenn es denn überhaupt noch zu tauschen geht beim Händler). Bin inzwischen leider nicht mehr so vom Carbon überzeugt Ein paar aufmunternde Worte wären klasse


----------



## Route66 (27. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

wollte heute endlich mal die Huber Buchsen einbauen und dachte dann, mach doch gleich noch das Hauptlager mit  

Ja ja, hab jetzt immerhin endlich alles ausgebaut und am Dämpfer auch schon die neuen Buchsen eingepresst.
Das Hauptlager war aber der Horror  . Musst ordentlich Gewallt anwenden um erst mal die Stahlachse aus den Lagern zu treiben. Hatte es zuerst mit einem Schonhammer versucht, da hat die Achse nur mit den Schultern gezuckt . Dann kam nach unzähligen Versuchen und noch mehr Flüchen der 1,5 kg Meinungsverstärker zum Einsatz. Dann erst hat die Achse nachgegeben nachdem die als Auflage benutzte Werkbank schon fast 5 cm hoch gesprungen ist.... 
Der nächste Akt war dann, die Lagerhülsen aus der Hinterbaustrebe zu bringen. Schwinge heissmachen und dann die Lager mit Kältespray malträtieren, dazu wieder der große Hammer. 
Mann mann, bin mal auf den Einbau morgen gespannt. 

Hattet ihr auch so Probleme beim Lagerwechsel. 
Beim Giant NRS wars dagegen ein Kinderspiel! 

Bis denn
Marko


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Dezember 2011)

Nicht wirklich! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Aber das Hauptlager ist auch bei den "neueren" Stereos ab 2009 anders aufgebaut - glaube ich.

Ein großer Schraubstock und geeignete Rohrstücke helfen da Wunder!
 Hämmern und Passungen sind 2 Dinge, die man meiner Meinung nach voneinander fern halten sollte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nach Möglichkeit immer Einziehen oder Ausdrücken.


----------



## Route66 (27. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

so, alles wieder drin. An den Passungen für die Lagerhülsen und der Ausrichtung dieser kann aber was nicht stimmen. Ging alles extreeeem stramm! Ich musste wieder zum Meinungsverstärker greifen....



Gummischwain schrieb:


> Hämmern und Passungen sind 2 Dinge, die man meiner Meinung nach voneinander fern halten sollte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das ist mir schon klar. In Ermangelung eines großen Schraubstocks oder einer Presse mit der ich die Lagerachse hätte auspressen können blieb mir aber nur dieser Weg. Die Lager in der Schwinge hab ich dann auch mit langen Schrauben und entsprechenden Unterlagscheiben eingezogen. Da hats aber auch schon ordentlich geknirscht so dass ich schon Bedenken hatte, dass mir evt. die Schraube abreist. Und das trotz Fett und Schwinge heiss und Lager kalt ! 
Mir reichts jedenfalls. Nochmal muss ich mir das nicht geben. Ich hoffe das ganze hält noch mal 2 Jahre dann ist der Rahmen reif für den Schrott. Hab auch ne schöne neue Delle im Unterrohr: mit dem Hammer daneben gehauen  

Hier mal Bilder von der eingelaufenen Lagerachse, mangels Ersatzteil wieder so eingebaut  : 




Und noch Rahmen und Schwinge mit ausgebauter Achse: 




Jetzt wieder den Umwerfer dran, Lagerschale rein und Kurbel drauf. Morgen ist Probefahrt. 
Läuft immerhin wieder besser als vorher, mal schauen wie lange. 
Ich wollte eigentlich alle Lager des Hinterbaus tauschen, ich glaube aber, das schenke ich mir erst mal. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## snooze (28. Dezember 2011)

kann dich beruhigen, die restlichen Lager gehen recht einfach raus, das Hauptlager ist schon das schwierigste.
Wobei man beim fachgerechten Ausbau der Nadellagerhülsen einen Innenabzieher benutzt, dann solls ganz easy gehen.
Der Einbau ging bei mir damals allerdings wirklich einfach, Nadellager ein paar Stunden in den Gefrierschrank, Schwinge mit dem Fön ein bißchen warm gemacht und dann mit 6er Gewindestange und ein paar U-Scheiben reingezogen.
Nur deine Achse sieht nicht gut aus, das wird nicht lange halten. 
Haste die wenigstens rum gedreht, so das die eingelaufenen Stellen nicht genau an den Lagern sind, die Lager laufen ja aussermittig.


----------



## Route66 (28. Dezember 2011)

Hi,



snooze schrieb:


> kann dich beruhigen, die restlichen Lager gehen recht einfach raus, das Hauptlager ist schon das schwierigste.
> Wobei man beim fachgerechten Ausbau der Nadellagerhülsen einen Innenabzieher benutzt, dann solls ganz easy gehen.
> Der Einbau ging bei mir damals allerdings wirklich einfach, Nadellager ein paar Stunden in den Gefrierschrank, Schwinge mit dem Fön ein bißchen warm gemacht und dann mit 6er Gewindestange und ein paar U-Scheiben reingezogen.


ja, wenn man grad einen passenden (!) Innenabzieher parat hat kann man den schon nutzen. 
Hab erst eine Seite mit dem Hammer rausgeprügelt, dann die andere mit einer M8er Schraube und diversen U-Scheiben ausgezogen. Jetzt wüsste ich auch wie ich das erste mit den U-Scheiben rausbekommen würde  
Beim Einziehen auch wieder die M8er Schraube benutzt, Schwinge heiss und Lager über Nacht in die Gefriertruhe zusätzlich noch Fett ran. Trotzdem hatte ich Bedenken, dass mir gleich die Schraube abreist ! Auch schon beim Rausziehen!
Wie bereits geschrieben lies sich ja auch die Achse nicht einfach aus dem Hauptlager austreiben. 

Bei den normalen Kugellagern hab ich auch keine Bedenken. 
Hatte beim Giant ja auch anstandslos geklappt.



snooze schrieb:


> Nur deine Achse sieht nicht gut aus, das wird nicht lange halten.
> Haste die wenigstens rum gedreht, so das die eingelaufenen Stellen nicht genau an den Lagern sind, die Lager laufen ja aussermittig.


Ich weiss, dass das nicht gut ist, hatte aber keine neue da. Hab sie auch so wieder eingebaut wie sie drin war. 
Werd mir mal überlegen was ich mache und mal schauen was ein Lagerkit kostet. 
Soweit ich weiss gibts da aber nur den kompletten Lagerkit für alle Lager. 
Wenn einer nen Link hat wo es das Teil gibt immer her damit. 
Vielleicht bietet sich auch die Möglichkeit mal so eine Achse einzeln zu fertigen....  (hier mal die Maße der Achse falls es einen interessiert: L=71,0mm, D=14,0mm, d=9,0mm)

So fährt es sich ja schon gut und ich würds eigentlich gerne noch eine Weile fahren   
Die ganze Aktion hat mich halt schon massiv angekotzt. Dachte ich könnt da mal kurz die Lager wechseln und dann sind trotz rohester Gewalt nur fürs Hauptlager 2 Tage draus geworden.

Mal schaun wie es nächsten Winter dasteht. 
M


----------



## Soldi (30. Dezember 2011)

Soldi schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand sein 2012er Modell? Ich hab das "Stereo Super HPC SL" letzte Woche bestellt, Lieferzeit laut Cube 2 Wochen. Wenn ich im Internet suche finde ich aktuell nur Marketingbilder von Cube mit den aus den vollen gefrästen Aufnahmen für die Scheibenbremsen, den unsichtbaren Scheibenbremsen und Bildern wo man bewusst die Zugverlegung nicht sieht!
> Mich würde interessieren, wie das Bike dann tatsächlich aussieht!


Hi Leuts,
war heut beim Dealer, da hab ich mich mal wieder total veräppeln lassen! Als ob Cube einen Liefertermin einhält! Hat schon jemand sein 2012er Modell?
Gruss Soldi


----------



## Krie6hofv (30. Dezember 2011)

Habe heute mein Stereo Pro 2012 abgeholt  warte aber noch auf Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radelay (30. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch;-) Bitte Bilder wenn verfügbar. Hatte mein Stereo HPC Race auch schon fast, aber es hatte leider Lackschäden und musste wieder zurück zu Cube:-(

Manchmal wünsche ich mir ich hätte auch ein Aluminium Modell genommen, weil von den Carbonrahmen bin ich noch nicht ganz überzeugt;-) Dazu gleich meine Frage, ich würde gerne ein Fahrradanhänger an das Stereo hängen, aber ich habe die Befürchtung, dass der RAhmen wohl nicht ganz für so Geschichten ausgelegt ist oder wie seht ihr die Sache? Mein Händler meinte da gibt es keinerlei Probleme, im Gegenteil er sieht in Carbon bei Anhängerlast eher einen Vorteil gegenüber Aluminium. Im Speziellen geht es bei mir um folgenden Anhänger:

http://www.aevon-trailers.com/2009/?p=11&lang=de


Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen.


----------



## wildkater (30. Dezember 2011)

Ein Carbon-Stereo und so ein Anhänger?
Erinnert mich an einen Ferrari mit AHK 

Ich seh da aber eher auch kein (technisches!) Problem.


----------



## BIKESTARR (30. Dezember 2011)

Was willst du da alles reinpacken? Bei mehrtagestouren mit nicht allzu
ruppigen Abfahrten könnte es nützlich sein.


----------



## radelay (30. Dezember 2011)

Ach, geplant war mal so mit Sack und Pack mit Zelt, Kocher, Stühlen usw.;-) Und dann schön mit meiner Freundin eine Woche durch die Gegend fahren... Bin aber jetzt erhlich gesagt auch etwas unsicher mit dem Carbon geworden. Auch wenn wir die Bikes in den Zügen und Co. transportieren, ist mir Carbon irgendwie zu gefährlich. Darf garnicht an das Flugzeug denken, wenn wir mal weiter weg fahren sollten. Die sind da nicht zimperlich auch wenn das Bike gut geschützt ist. Ich denke es wird bei mir doch das Stereo Race Aluminium;-)

Mein Händler wird mich bestimmt erwürgen...


----------



## Soldi (30. Dezember 2011)

radelay schrieb:


> Ach, geplant war mal so mit Sack und Pack mit Zelt, Kocher, Stühlen usw.;-) Und dann schön mit meiner Freundin eine Woche durch die Gegend fahren... Bin aber jetzt erhlich gesagt auch etwas unsicher mit dem Carbon geworden. Auch wenn wir die Bikes in den Zügen und Co. transportieren, ist mir Carbon irgendwie zu gefährlich. Darf garnicht an das Flugzeug denken, wenn wir mal weiter weg fahren sollten. Die sind da nicht zimperlich auch wenn das Bike gut geschützt ist. Ich denke es wird bei mir doch das Stereo Race Aluminium;-)
> 
> Mein Händler wird mich bestimmt erwürgen...


Mal ne Frage:
Warum überlegst Du Dir das Ganze nicht vorher? Du warst eigentlich glücklich mit Carbon bis Du den Rahmen zum ersten Mal live gesehen hast! Jetzt willst Du aus einem Sportgerät einen Lastenesel machen. Der Sattelstütze an der Dein Anhänger festgemacht wird ist es egal, die ist eh die Gleiche und die ist denke ich aus Alu. Falls Du mal mit dem Fluzeug wegfährst ist es auch egal, das Personal schmeißt Dein Bike in der Gegend rum egal ob Alu oder Carbon.
Ich denke wenn Du das Ganze mal zeitnah mit Deinem Händler diskutierst wird der Dir ein paar stichhaltige Argumente bringen ($$$) und wird Dir Deine Entscheidung erleichtern.


----------



## Krie6hofv (31. Dezember 2011)

radelay schrieb:


> Glückwunsch;-) Bitte Bilder wenn verfügbar.


Danke 
Müsste ich welche machen, aber vorab: Ich bin nicht gerade der Fotograf vor´m Herren, also werden es eher Schnappschüsse als Fotos 
Soll ich was bestimmtes knipsen oder einfach nur ein Gesamtbild


----------



## cytrax (31. Dezember 2011)

Details, Details  Wir wollen alles sehn, auch wenns nur Schnappschüsse werden


----------



## Krie6hofv (31. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt, wenn jemand von was Bestimmten ein Bild haben will kann ich das noch machen, aber wie man sieht sind Fotos nicht meine Stärke


----------



## Soldi (31. Dezember 2011)

Krie6hofv schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn jemand von was Bestimmten ein Bild haben will kann ich das noch machen, aber wie man sieht sind Fotos nicht meine Stärke


Geile Kiste, Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (31. Dezember 2011)

Soldi schrieb:


> Geile Kiste, Glückwunsch!



Aber hallo  Eine der wenigen Farbkombis von 2012 die nicht Augenkrebs verursachen


----------



## Krie6hofv (31. Dezember 2011)

Danke  
Hatte erst überlegt evtl. das alte Model zu nehmen (rot/schwarz) aber das hätte sich vom Preis kaum gelohnt und das 2012 gefällt mir optisch auch einfach besser. Außerdem sollen die Bremsen von 2011 ja nicht so toll sein?!
Wenn die Pedale endlich mal kommen  kann ich hoffentlich mal die erste Runde drehen


----------



## osbow (31. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du willst kannst du mein 2011er Rahmen gegen deins tauschen. 

Scherz bei Seite, schicke Farbkombi! Nur noch die Decals runter von den Felgen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (31. Dezember 2011)

Schick. Selbst die Felgendecals würde ich dranlassen 
Echt schöne Farbkombination.

Mal ganz erhlich: gefällt euch die Farbkombi vom two15 und dem Hanzz pro?
Find ich extrem billig geraten.


----------



## JDEM (31. Dezember 2011)

Schick schauts aus, aber mir würde vorne die Steckachse fehlen...


----------



## Krie6hofv (31. Dezember 2011)

Wegen den Decals bin ich selbst noch unschlüssig, kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden 
Wie gehen die am besten ab, Heißluftföhn und Aufkleberentferner oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (31. Dezember 2011)

@Bikestarr Das Two15 finde ich eigentlich sehr cool. Nur verbaut Cube meiner Meinung nach hier, wie aber auch bei anderen Bikes, zu viele farbliche Akzente. Das zerstört das Gesamtbild. 

@Krie6hofv Mach die ab. Ich überlege bei jedem neuen Bike/LRS auch immer ob ich die nicht dran lassen soll, bin dann aber immer wieder froh wenn ich die abgemacht habe. Gestern erst die Decals meiner V-Two problemlos abgemacht. Einfach vorsichtig abziehen. Wenn du kein Grobmotoriker bist geht das auch rückstandslos. Wenn dir das zu monoton ist machen sich sicher blaue Pedale gut.

http://www.bikeunit.de/226879.html?_cid=1_3_1_6142_6174_6178_226879_&c=18#bmx-pedalefrdirt-pedale-pedal-icon-al


----------



## BIKESTARR (31. Dezember 2011)

osbow schrieb:


> @Bikestarr Das Two15 finde ich eigentlich sehr cool. Nur verbaut Cube meiner Meinung nach hier, wie aber auch bei anderen Bikes, zu viele farbliche Akzente. Das zerstört das Gesamtbild.



Und lässt das Bike billig wirken 
Das Two15 in anderen Farben wäre auch schöner


----------



## tonig. (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues erstmal.

und jetzt brauche ich einige Vorschläge von euch.. ( bitte )

ein paar Kumpels und ich wollen dieses Jahr nach Österreich. Aber wenn ich mir so die Strecken ansehe, welche wir da so fahren wollen, brauche ich wohl ne neue Bremse.
( is ja nicht so dass ich die bremse nicht auch bei mir zu hause nutzen kann )

Irgendwelche Empfehlungen...?!?


----------



## xerto (1. Januar 2012)

einfach mal die suchfunktion nutzen 

bremsen eingeben und lesen, ist gar nicht so schwer

ein gutes neues jahr allen


----------



## osbow (1. Januar 2012)

Die neuen Shimanos scheinen den meisten zu taugen. XTR, XT oder SLX haben durchweg positive Bewertungen. Was willst du den ausgeben?


----------



## marcw (2. Januar 2012)

@ Krie6hofv
Ist das ein 18" und kannst du mir sagen wie groß du bist? Habe mir auch das Stereo Pro bestellt aber in 16" und bin mir immer noch unschlüssig ob es die richtige Wahl war  Bin 1,70 cm. Leider gibt es bei 16" Lieferschwierigkeiten und meins kommt wohl erst Anfang Feb.


----------



## Krie6hofv (2. Januar 2012)

Genau ist ein 18"
Ich bin 181cm, habe auch erst auf dem 16" gesessen was mir aber zu klein war.


----------



## marcw (2. Januar 2012)

Hey, das ging aber schnell , danke.

Ja also dann wird mit das 16" bei 1,70 cm wohl doch passen. Sag mal, ist das Schutzblech hinten für den Dämpfer mit dabei oder muss das separat gekauft werden? Würde mich auch über ein paar Bilder freuen, das erhöht die Vorfreude


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. Januar 2012)

tonig. schrieb:


> Frohes Neues erstmal.
> 
> und jetzt brauche ich einige Vorschläge von euch.. ( bitte )
> 
> ...



Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Habe aber dann die XT genommen.
Ist super. Geile Bremse! XTR ist ein bisschen unnötig, weil die 2012er XT
alle Features der XTR übernommen hat. 
Außerdem war sie Testsieger im Bremsentest mit Überragend! 
XT wirst du nicht bereuen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. Januar 2012)

marcw schrieb:


> Hey, das ging aber schnell , danke.
> 
> Ja also dann wird mit das 16" bei 1,70 cm wohl doch passen. Sag mal, ist das Schutzblech hinten für den Dämpfer mit dabei oder muss das separat gekauft werden? Würde mich auch über ein paar Bilder freuen, das erhöht die Vorfreude



Ja, das Schutzblech habe ich für 40 extra kaufen müssen 
Gabs natürlich nur in Carbon.












Habe 22" Rahmen. Bin zwar nicht riesig, aber ich wachse noch und komme
mit dem Rahmen super klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcw (2. Januar 2012)

Danke, hatte es mir schon fast gedacht, aber werde mir das wohl auch holen, sonst ist der Dämpfer bestimmt schnell hin (Steinschlag etc.).

22"? Na der Rahmen würde mir bestimmt nicht passen, wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. Januar 2012)

Ich bin wie geschrieben noch nicht sonderlich groß (vllt. knapp 1,80m oder weniger).
Aber da ich noch längst nich ausgewachsen bin und keinen Bock habe
irgendwann wieder einen neuen zu kaufen...
Und ich komme super mit dem Teil klar!


----------



## Gummischwain (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Frohes Neues nachträglich!

Mein Projekt ist beendet. Das "olle" Access wurde zum Stereo transformiert! 
Vielleicht kann die Info mal einer brauchen: ich hatte ja gefragt, welche Länge das Oktalink-Lager beim Stereo haben muss. Ergebnis: der Systemstandard des Oktalink passt anscheinend nicht zum Stereo. Je nach Länge, ist entweder die Kettenlinie versaut oder die linke Kurbel kommt nicht am Rahmen vorbei. Habe den Kram komplett rausgeworfen und ne neue H2 Kurbel verbaut. 

Hier der verkürzte Entstehungsprozess:























Die erste Testrunde im neuen Jahr war 

Und jaaaaa, die schmalen Pellen vom Access verbleiben nicht auf Dauer auf dem Stereo, die Hörnchen sind zwingend gewollt und die Aufkleber auf den Felgen bleiben!


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Januar 2012)

marcw schrieb:


> Danke, hatte es mir schon fast gedacht, aber werde mir das wohl auch holen, sonst ist der Dämpfer bestimmt schnell hin (Steinschlag etc.).
> 
> 22"? Na der Rahmen würde mir bestimmt nicht passen, wie groß bist du denn?



Du kannst dir auch selber so einen Schutz aus einem alten Schlauch + Kabelbindern basteln, Bilder gibts hier im Thread, oder du lässt ihn gleich ganz weg. Schaden tut es dem Dämpfer auf Dauer nicht.

@Gummischwain: schickes Stereo


NaitsirhC


----------



## Cortina (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo Gummischwain,

sag Deiner besseren Hälfte sie hat Geschmack, sehr schönes Stereo 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Gummischwain (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo Guido!

Danke, werde ich ausrichten!


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. Januar 2012)

Die Gabel passt perfekt zum Rahmen und zu den Farben. Die schwarzen
Standrohre sehen gut aus. Im Vergleich zu meinem sieht es irgendwie extrem
klein aus. Nehme an, das ist der 16" Rahmen?
Echt schick!


----------



## Gummischwain (3. Januar 2012)

Es ist ein WLS Rahmen in 15". 

Ja, glücklicherweise passten die alten Sachen des Access pefekt zum Layout des Stereo-Rahmen.


----------



## Mr.Worf (4. Januar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Es ist ein WLS Rahmen in 15".
> 
> Ja, glücklicherweise passten die alten Sachen des Access pefekt zum Layout des Stereo-Rahmen.


Ja echt nen schönes Bike....
_Jetzt möchten aber bestimmt alle noch das Mädchen dazu sehen!_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (4. Januar 2012)

ich glauib nicht das wir was sehen werden, jetzt wo er schon seine fotos an der wand mit paint unkenntlich gemacht hat


----------



## Gummischwain (4. Januar 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> ich glauib nicht das wir was sehen werden, jetzt wo er schon seine fotos an der wand mit paint unkenntlich gemacht hat



Wer sagt dir denn dass es Fotos sind? 

@ Worf: wer sich "Mädchen" anschauen will, sollte evtl. das Forum wechseln!


----------



## derAndre (4. Januar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Wer sagt dir denn dass es Fotos sind?
> 
> @ Worf: wer sich "Mädchen" anschauen will, sollte evtl. das Forum wechseln!



Bei dem Bike will man tatsächlich gerne ein Mädel sein. Warum sehen die WLS Modelle bei Cube besser aus als die für Kerle. Gibt es 2012 kein Stereo WLS mehr? Hab auf der Webseite nix gefunden.


----------



## Gummischwain (4. Januar 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Bei dem Bike will man tatsächlich gerne ein Mädel sein. Warum sehen die WLS Modelle bei Cube besser aus als die für Kerle. Gibt es 2012 kein Stereo WLS mehr? Hab auf der Webseite nix gefunden.



Genau mein Reden! 
Was die da 2012 an Farbkombis raushauen grenzt schon an Körperverletzung! 

Ich glaube in 2012 is nix mehr mit Stereo WLS. Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, es bringt auch nix. Durch die spezielle Geo des Stereo ist die Überstandshöhe kaum verändert im Gegensatz zu den keinen unisex Größen. Bringt nicht wirklich was. Bei den HTs schon eher. Vielleicht wurden die Stereo WLS deswegen eingestampft.


----------



## Krie6hofv (4. Januar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Nur noch die Decals runter von den Felgen.


Sind runter 
Ist mir zwar ein Rätsel wie man die Kleberreste ohne Aufkleberentferner ab bekommen soll, aber ich hatte ja welchen da 
Kettenführung und Pedale sind auch dran.
Lenker noch um 4cm gekürzt und jetzt könnte es eigentlich los gehen.


----------



## osbow (4. Januar 2012)

Foto! Welche KeFü hast du genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krie6hofv (4. Januar 2012)

Die Bionicon Vers. 2
Morgen noch bei dem Hinterrad die Aufkleber entfernen und dann kann ich ja noch mal ein Foto machen.


----------



## osbow (4. Januar 2012)

Versuch die Aufkleber langsam abzuziehen. Dabei sollten eigentlich keine Klebereste zurückbleiben.


----------



## dusi__ (5. Januar 2012)

und wenn doch: feuerzeugbenzin

damit bekommt man eigentlich alle klebereste von allem ab.


----------



## Krie6hofv (5. Januar 2012)

Nachdem der Aufkleberentferner aufgrund eines Telefongesprächs knapp 15 Min. einwirken konnte  gingen die restlichen Aufkleber super easy ab 

Mir gefällt es so richtig gut.





Und noch ein Bild von der Kettenführung


----------



## Soldi (5. Januar 2012)

Krie6hofv schrieb:


> Nachdem der Aufkleberentferner aufgrund eines Telefongesprächs knapp 15 Min. einwirken konnte  gingen die restlichen Aufkleber super easy ab [/IMG]


Macht sich gut, aber das Bike sieht immer noch unbenutz aus .


----------



## Krie6hofv (5. Januar 2012)

Ist es leider auch  
Mir sind die Weisheitszähne gezogen worden und nun ist kurz Pause angesagt


----------



## osbow (5. Januar 2012)

Top!


----------



## OIRAM (5. Januar 2012)

*@ Krie6hofv

schönes Stereo... 

aber die Kefü solltest Du viel näher am Kettenblatt montieren...





sonst mach das Ding keinen Sinn.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## cytrax (5. Januar 2012)

So siehts doch gleich viel schicker aus ohne die Aufkleber  Ja die Kefü muss weiter ans KB ran, so auf höhe des Reifens hab ich sie.


----------



## Krie6hofv (5. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Tipp habe die KeFü weiter an das Blatt gesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Januar 2012)

@krie : ... da würden blaue icon pedale - oder sixpack - super passen . schönes teil !!!


----------



## Krie6hofv (5. Januar 2012)

Habe schon die Blackspire Sub4 in schwarz dran. Die hätte es zwar auch in blau gegeben, aber ich bin nicht so der "bunt" Freund 

btw: Braucht man das Muddy Board eigentlich unbedingt? Ich finde das Teil leider super hässlich, aber den Dämpfer will ich natürlich auch nicht mutwillig zerstören.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (5. Januar 2012)

Das Board selbst musst du nicht unbedingt dranschrauben, es reicht auch die Variante (Post #4): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460192&highlight=D%E4mpferschutz


----------



## BIKESTARR (5. Januar 2012)

Krie6hofv schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es so richtig gut.




Sieht Hammer aus! Ich würde jetzt nur noch einen kürzeren Vorbau
dranmachen. Habe ich mitlerweile auch auf empfehlung hier im Forum hin
gekauft. Muss noch mal ein Bild reinstellen. Fährst sich echt komplett anders,
wie mir gesagt wurde. Danke für den tipp !!

Bisher habe ich auch nur neue Bremsen, vorbau, kefü, Muddy board
drangemacht und es fährt sich super. Bremse dürfte ja bei dir nicht nötig
sein 

Achja und die Pedale und noch ein paar kleinigkeiten verändert


----------



## osbow (5. Januar 2012)

Ich schätze mal die Reifen sind Serie? Kriegt man Schwalbe-Reifen im Handel auch ohne weißen Schriftzug oder muss man dafür ein neues Stereo kaufen?


----------



## blutbuche (6. Januar 2012)

das board brauchst du nicht . der dämpfer geht auch ohne nicht kaputt ... nach ner schlammfahrt kurz mim gartenschlauch drüber - und gut .


----------



## dusi__ (6. Januar 2012)




----------



## Krie6hofv (6. Januar 2012)

Danke.
Ich werde erst mal abwarten wie stark ich den Dämpfer zu saue  im Grunde steht die Federgabel ja genau so im Dreck.


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. Januar 2012)

Ist ja jedem seine Sache, aber da ich auch oft im Winter
fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Januar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal die Reifen sind Serie? Kriegt man Schwalbe-Reifen im Handel auch ohne weißen Schriftzug oder muss man dafür ein neues Stereo kaufen?



Wenn du auf die Schriftzüge komplett verzichten kannst, kannst du sie auch mit Schleifpapier abschleifen, sieht mMn besser aus, als oben und unten die fetten, weißen Schriftzüge...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Route66 (7. Januar 2012)

Hi,

mal ne Frage:
hat hier einer noch eine Zeichnung oder eine Tabelle mit den *Geometriedaten *des *2007er Stereos* rumliegen. Ich bräuchte die Daten für *Größe M*, für S wäre aber auch nicht schlecht. 
Wäre super wenn jemand, der sie noch hat, mir diese zukommen lassen könnte. Danke  

Die Suche hat hier leider nichts ergeben, die Cube-Site natürlich auch nicht.... 

Gruß Marko


----------



## osbow (7. Januar 2012)

Habe heute mal das schlechte Wetter genutzt und den neuen Lenker montiert, die Steuerzentrale nach dem Kürzen der Leitung ein wenig aufgeräumt und die silberne Kappe der SLX geschwärzt. Nächste Woche kommt dann noch der neue Vorbau dran.


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. Januar 2012)

Sind das Shimano Bremsen? Was hast du mit denen gemacht, dass die so schwarz sind?


----------



## osbow (7. Januar 2012)

Ja, sind die SLX M666. Hab die Abdeckung der AGB mit Fahrzeugfolie bezogen. Wollte die Teile nicht lackieren damit ich die irgendwann auch wieder verkaufen kann.


----------



## Krie6hofv (7. Januar 2012)

So ganz passen die Rottöne aber nicht zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (7. Januar 2012)

Aso. Ich habe meine XT einfach so gelassen.
Ist ja jedem sein Ding. Sieht auf jeden fall nicht
schlecht aus.


----------



## OIRAM (7. Januar 2012)

*@ Krie6hofv

würd mich da nicht mehr auf die Aussagekraft von Fotos verlassen...

mein Beispielfoto was rottöne angeht...





ich echt sind die Farben absolut identisch...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## osbow (7. Januar 2012)

Krie6hofv hat nicht ganz unrecht. Natürlich kommt das eloxierte Rot nicht an das lackierte Rot ran. Aber mir gefällt es irgendwie, da die KS-Stütze und meine Naben auch Rot eloxiert sind. Wenn ich mit satt gesehen habe kommt wieder ein schwarzer Lenker dran.


----------



## Krie6hofv (8. Januar 2012)

@osbow, war ja auch nicht böse gemeint, ist mir halt aufgefallen.
@OIRAM, glaube ich dir, verschiedene Materialien reflektieren eben anders.


----------



## osbow (8. Januar 2012)

@Krie6hofv Hab ich auch nicht so verstanden


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Januar 2012)

Lenker passt perfekt zu den NABEN. So habe ich meine Vorbau auch gewählt


----------



## wickedstyle (9. Januar 2012)

Thema Wandhalterung:
Hat jemand von Euch sein Stereo senkrecht an der Wand hängen? Welche Halterung habt ihr genommen? Es wäre super wenn ihr auch ein Bild einstellt.


----------



## dusi__ (9. Januar 2012)

ich hatte eine zeit lang das ding hier in gebrauch : 






da wird das vorderrad einfach drangehangen und dann hängt der rest runter. ist öfter mal bei Lidl zu haben für einen 5´er


----------



## wickedstyle (9. Januar 2012)

Danke für den Tipp. Sieht echt gut aus, jetzt heißt es brav die LIDL Prospekte im Auge behalten.


----------



## osbow (9. Januar 2012)

Stylisch ist ja der hier: http://www.cycloc.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wickedstyle (9. Januar 2012)

Leider nur waagerecht. Sieht aber wirklich gut aus. Da ich nicht nur ein Bike aufhängen muss(klingt makaberer als es ist), ist für mich eine senkrechte Lösung unumgänglich.


----------



## osbow (9. Januar 2012)

Hab heute mein Syntace Superforce geliefert bekommen. Mit dem 10 mm Spacer habe ich noch etwa 5 mm die der Vorbau über den Schaft steht. Geht das i. O. oder soll ich lieber ein 5 mm Spacer zwischen klemmen?


----------



## JDEM (9. Januar 2012)

Der Superforce hat ne Klemmhöhe von 28mm, d.h. die 5mm Überstand sind vollkommen im Rahmen. Die Syntace Vorbauten sind daher auch ganz gut, wenn mal der Schaft zu kurz ist.


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Januar 2012)

Ich bräuchte mal einen kleinen Rat von euch:

Möchte mir ein Stereo Wls aufbauen. Nun hätte ich mal eine Frage: Verbaut wird ein Shimano Deore XT FD-M770-10 Top Swing, 34,9mm, 10-speed Umwerfer. Weiß auch inzwischen, dass dieser an der unteren Halterung des Dämpfers (ein kleiner kurzer Stummel am Rahmen - mehr isses ja nicht) montiert ist. 
Nun sehe ich, als ich mir diesen bestellen wollte, das es zwei Varianten gibt. Einmal den Herkömmlichen und einmal die Tretlagerversion
www.hibike.de/shop/product/p449de59...werfer-Top-Swing-Dual-Pull-66-69-FD-M770.html

Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Woj[E] (9. Januar 2012)

Herkömmlichen brauchste der E-Type kannst vergessen hast keine aufnahme für die schraube die ihn hält. also FD-M770 oder 771


http://www.cube.eu/uploads/pics/stereo-hpc-pro_d-8.jpg


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Januar 2012)

Danke dir 
...und schon wurde mir geholfen


----------



## Woj[E] (9. Januar 2012)

http://www.cube.eu/uploads/pics/fritzz-pro_d-6.jpg

hier nochmal von der anderen seite. gruß woj


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (9. Januar 2012)

Und noch ein Tip für die Montage (Höheneinstellung): Vergiss den Folienaufkleber am Umwerfer. Stelle die Höhe einen Millimeter höher ein als auf dem Aufkleber markiert. Ansonsten schlägt der Hebel mit der Seilklemmung auf dem kleinsten Blatt auf der 3D-Box des Hinterbaus an und du kannst den Umwerfer nicht vollständig auf das kleine Blatt einstellen.


----------



## Gummischwain (10. Januar 2012)

Montiere den Umwerfer so, dass er bereits ganz leicht auf der 3dbox aufliegt. Wenn du ihn dann festzurrst, zieht sich das Ganze noch mal minimal nach oben.

Habe den Rahmen übrigens vor 2 Wochen auch aufgebaut für meine Freundin!
Schickes Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (10. Januar 2012)

*@ wickedstyle

Guck mal hier, der sollte was für Dich sein, oder ?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28757

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## wickedstyle (10. Januar 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ wickedstyle
> 
> Guck mal hier, der sollte was für Dich sein, oder ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Mario,

danke für den Link.


----------



## Soldi (12. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
heut ist Stereotag .
Statt 2 Wochen Lieferzeit waren es 4. Im Gegensatz zur Homepage hat das Stereo Super HPC SL auch hinten eine Bremse  . Die Zugverlegung der Reverb sieht ziemlich gebastelt aus, die Gewinde des Flaschenhalters waren vermackt und mussten ordentlich nachgeschnitten werden, das Carbon des Rahmens ist fleckig, macht aber keinen negativen Eindruck. Bin schon gespannt wie sich das Teil im Vergleich zum 2007er Louise Stereo fährt.
Bin grad auf der Suche nach nem passenden Flaschenhalter und bin aktuell bei dem hier hängen geblieben. Hat jemand nen Geheimtipp für ne Minipumpe? Beim Rennrad und meinem 2007er Stereo sind diese aktuell in der Sattelstütze verbaut, doch leider ist durch die Reverb hier kein Platz.


----------



## osbow (12. Januar 2012)

Gibt es eine Liste mir genauen Gewichtsangaben für die einzelnen Rahmengrößen und Modelle des Stereo?


----------



## Themeankitty (12. Januar 2012)

@ Soldi 
Bilder !!!!!!


----------



## Soldi (12. Januar 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> @ Soldi
> Bilder !!!!!!


Die sind aktuell noch uninteressant, alles absolut Serie ausser ein LED Rücklicht (wenns mal wieder später wird). Ein Foto vorab gibts hier. Der Plastikbomber parkt aktuell neben dem PC weil ich noch auf der Suche nach den passenden Komponenten (Werkzeugtasche, Dämpferschutz, Minipumpe) bin.
Richtige Bilder (mit Dreck und Natur) folgen!
Gruss Soldi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (13. Januar 2012)

Soldi schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Geheimtipp für ne Minipumpe?



http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-airik/aid:21224

hab ich seit ein paar jahren. ist billig, leicht und funktionell absolut ohne abstriche


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Januar 2012)

Braucht man für ne simple "Luftpumpe" einen Geheimtip?
Nimm eine die günstig is und nach Möglichkeit in einen (deinen) Rucksack passt. 
Aber lieber keine zu kleine, sonst pumpst du dich schwindlig, wenn's mal pfffffffffft macht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







fatz schrieb:


> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-airik/aid:21224
> 
> hab ich seit ein paar jahren. ist billig, leicht und funktionell absolut ohne abstriche



Na ja, mit 34 cm!!! kannste die notfalls auch als Schlagstock einsetzen oder als Zeltstange missbrauchen!  
Ich habe eine vom Aldi oder Lidl für 5 Euronen. Das Ding ist etwas dicker aber dafür wesentlich kürzer (etwa die Hälfte). Für Rücksäcke prima geeignet und funzt ebenfalls ohne Abstriche.


----------



## dusi__ (13. Januar 2012)

kannste dafür auch in der lidl pumpe werkzeug unterbringen oder die verschiedenen adapter wechseln? da relativieren sich die 30cm. (zumal man mit den 30cm auch viel mehr luft in den reifen bekommt damit man nach dem pumpen kein sauerstoffzelt braucht)


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Januar 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> kannste dafÃ¼r auch in der lidl pumpe werkzeug unterbringen oder die verschiedenen adapter wechseln? da relativieren sich die 30cm. (zumal man mit den 30cm auch viel mehr luft in den reifen bekommt damit man nach dem pumpen kein sauerstoffzelt braucht)



Wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst, wozu ich verschiedene Adapter brauche?! Meine Pumpe hat oben bereits 2 AnschlÃ¼sse fÃ¼r Auto und SV â Sclaverand. Und nu?
Und Werkzeug befindet sich in meiner Satteltasche. Was willste in die Pumpe denn groÃ reinbekommen an "Werkzeug"?! 

Aber es ging ja eigentlich auch um eine "Minipumpe", gell?
Das man da Abtriche im mÃ¶glichen Volumen-Hub machen muss dÃ¼rfte klar sein.  Ein Sauerstoffzelt brauche ich allerdings nicht. Kompletter Reifen ist in 5 Minuten bei 2 bar.

Aber es war ja nicht bÃ¶se gemeint, gell? 
Wollte damit nur sagen, es geht auch etwas kompakter!


----------



## dusi__ (13. Januar 2012)

ach, ne war nich böse, aber heutzutage braucht ja jeder hersteller sein eigenen ventil typ  

an werkzeug passt da halt flick material und 2-3 imbusschlüssel rein. da kann man sich schonmal die satteltasche sparen


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Januar 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> ach, ne war nich böse, aber heutzutage braucht ja jeder hersteller sein eigenen ventil typ
> 
> an werkzeug passt da halt flick material und 2-3 imbusschlüssel rein. da kann man sich schonmal die satteltasche sparen



Na ja, im Wesentlichen beschränkt sich das doch auf Auto und SV  Sclaverand, oder?
Aber lass uns das jetzt nicht breit treten. Das sind die 5-12 Euro nicht wert!


----------



## dusi__ (13. Januar 2012)

da gibts noch paar andere aber lassen wirs gut sein


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Januar 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> da gibts noch paar andere aber lassen wirs gut sein



Schon klar, daher schrieb ich ja "im Wesentlichen"! 
Und das Dunlop-Ventil funzt ja mit dem selben Adapter wie das SVâSclaverand.

So, ich geh jetzt biken! 
Das Wetter ist ja am WE endlich mal fÃ¼r was zu gebrauchen!


----------



## Soldi (13. Januar 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-airik/aid:21224
> 
> hab ich seit ein paar jahren. ist billig, leicht und funktionell absolut ohne abstriche


Cooler Tipp! Ich hab sogar noch eine rumliegen, die war mal in der Sattelstütze meines Rennrads verbaut, irgendwie total verdrängt  .


----------



## fatz (13. Januar 2012)

siehst du, geht doch 
auch wenn's dem gummischweinderl ned gfaellt, ich find die pumpe trotzdem gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flooho (15. Januar 2012)

Servus,

habe mir einen neuen Lufradsatz gekauft. Vorallem wegen Umstieg auf eine Gabel mit 20mm Steckachse. 
Habe mir einen Mavic Crossline gekauft, gabs ja grade günstig. Das Hinterrad hat 12 mal 135mm weshalb man natürlich noch Adapter auf 12 mal 142mm also x-12 braucht. Da habe ich diese hier bestellt:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21789_X-12-Adapter-fuer-Mavic-Laufraeder-.html

Ich habe allerdings das Problem, dass ich die Dinger nicht sinnvoll an die Nabe ranbekomme. Vielleicht fährt hier jemand einen Crossline Satz und weis wies geht?

 gruß Flo


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Januar 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> siehst du, geht doch
> auch wenn's dem gummischweinderl ned gfaellt, ich find die pumpe trotzdem gut.



"Nicht gefällt" trifft's nicht so ganz! Aber mir wäre sie so groß, weil zu lang.
Jeder hat halt so seine Vorlieben, gell? 
Das mit der "Zeltstange" war jedenfalls mit einem  gemeint.


----------



## NaturalShine (16. Januar 2012)

Habe ein Cube Stereo K18 2009
Bin nun am überlegen mir ein aktuelles Modell anzuschaffen.
Habe jedoch eine teuere SL-K Kurbel verbaut und möchte diese gerne weiter nutzen
Passt die Kurbel an den neuen Modellen mit PressFit Lagern noch?

Mfg Christian


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Januar 2012)

Was versprichst Du Dir davon?


----------



## osbow (17. Januar 2012)

Hab letztens mein Stereo gewogen und war über das Gewicht überrascht. Etwas über 15 KG hat die digitale Kofferwaage angezeigt. Ich werde im Laufe der Woche noch mal in Ruhe nachwiegen.

Hab schon ein paar Einträge zum Thema gelesen, jedoch waren diese älter und dort waren teilweise auch andere Teile verbaut. Hier mal die Teile:

Rahmen: HPA 7005 Advanced Hydroform DTC Triple Butted
Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation RLT Air 2-step 120/150mm
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23 BV 190mm
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integrated
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 31.8 75 mm
Lenker: Race Face Atlas AM 725 mm
Lenkergriffe: CUBE Fritzz Screw-On-Grip
Umwerfer: Shimano SLX FD-M661-10, Top Swing, 34.9mm 10-speed
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT RD-M773 Shadow 10-Speed
Schalthebel: Shimano SLX SL-M660-10 Rapidfire-Plus, 10-speed
Bremsen: Shimano SLX M666 180 mm
Kurbel: Shimano FC-M552 2-Piece 42x32x24T, 175mm
Kettenblätter: 42x32x24T
Innenlager: integrated BB
Kette: Shimano CN-HG74 10-speed, 110 links
Kassette: Shimano CS-HG81 11-36T, 10-speed
Laufräder: Veltec V-Two Laufradsatz QR 15 / 20 & X-12
Reifen Vorn: Schwalbe Fat Albert Front Kevlar Triple Compound 2.4 Snake Skin
Reifen Hinten: Schwalbe Fat Albert Rear Kevlar Triple Compound 2.4 Snake Skin
Schläuche: Schwalbe MTB SV13
Sattel: RFR Trail Shape 0.1 M
Sattelstütze: Kind Shock i950r
Sattelstützklemme: Syntace Superlock 38.0mm
Pedale: XLC BMX/Freeride-Pedal PD-M12
KeFü: Shaman Racing - Enduro


Ich denke das ich zuerst an die Reifen gehe. Was spart man in der Regel mit Tubeless Reifen? Als nächstes kommt eine 2-fach-Kurbel dran. Gibt es hier eine Empfehlung? Hat sonst jemand noch Tipps was sinnvoll wäre?


----------



## cytrax (17. Januar 2012)

Wenns ums Gewicht geht 

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/categories


----------



## Soldi (17. Januar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Hab letztens mein Stereo gewogen und war über das Gewicht überrascht. Etwas über 15 KG hat die digitale Kofferwaage angezeigt. Ich werde im Laufe der Woche noch mal in Ruhe nachwiegen.
> 
> Hab schon ein paar Einträge zum Thema gelesen, jedoch waren diese älter und dort waren teilweise auch andere Teile verbaut. Hier mal die Teile:
> 
> ...


Dir geht es ums Gewicht, oder?
Wenn ja, hast Du dann nicht das falsche Bike gekauft wenn es Dir ums Gewicht geht? Das AMS ist leichter, weil z.B. die Reifen ordentlich schmaler sind. Ein Bekannter hat ein AMS mit Nobby Nic und war bisher immer neidisch auf meine Fat Albert, da seine Reifen in bestimmten Kurven ordentlich Traktionsprobleme hatte. Bei meinem ersten Stereo hatte ich auch nach und nach auf die Schwalbe Light Schläuche verzichtet, da ich dauernd am Flicken war, dann kamen Pumpe, Werkzeugset, Klingel, Pulsmesserhalterung und Neoprenüberzüge dazu und das Teil hatte dann tourentauglich statt 13,4 plötzlich auch knapp 15 Kilo!


----------



## xerto (17. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe ne SLX 2 fach kurbel dran,

gewichtsmäßig sparste da nichts. mein stereo hat auch knapp über 15 kg







potential haben vielleicht leichtere und kleinere reifen. ohne alpencross braucht man keine fat albert. ich fahre im mittelgebirge mit 2,2 conti mountain kings.

es gab noch keinen berg den ich nicht mit anstand herunterkam.


hier auf dem bild sind 2.4 nn. die nehm ich im bikepark.






ein 10 kg all mountain ist kein all mountain. mindestens 13,5 kg sind pflicht sonst halten die teile nichts aus. is ja kontraproduktiv


----------



## osbow (17. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich bin ich mit den "Anbau" fertig. Also weitere Teile sollen nicht dran. Ich will kein CC-Tourenbike draus machen, nur ein wenig abspecken da die meisten Teile, bedingt durch das günstige Einstiegsmodell "Pro", auch nicht die leichtesten sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (17. Januar 2012)

Gewicht ist aber eher realistisch. Tubeless spart vielleicht 200g, aber Reifenwechseln is dann immer etwas umständlich. Ich denke mein 301 liegt auch um die 14kg - trotz 500g leichterem Rahmen, (leichteren Laufrädern), leichterer Sattelstütze...
Wie man leichte Bikes aufbaut, muss man wohl auch erst lernen.
Ein Stereo leicht zu machen ist aber mit ner Operation am offenen Herzen zu vergleichen. Ich denke, dass man die Gedanken an leichte Teile auf den nächsten Aufbau schieben sollte.


----------



## JDEM (17. Januar 2012)

15Kg bei den Teilen glaub ich nicht, da sind keine Brocken verbaut oder ne schwere Gabel, höchstens die Kurbel ist nicht wirklich leicht.

Komme mit 2.4er und 2.6er Ardents, ner schweren Lyrik Coil U-Turn. Kettenführung und Bashguard auf verifizierte 13,9kg.

Besorg dir mal ne andere Waage und vergleich die Gewichte!

Tubeless macht weitgehend nur auf den Notubes Felgen Sinn, besonders wenn es um Gewicht sparen geht.


----------



## Flooho (17. Januar 2012)

Flooho schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe mir einen neuen Lufradsatz gekauft. Vorallem wegen Umstieg auf eine Gabel mit 20mm Steckachse.
> Habe mir einen Mavic Crossline gekauft, gabs ja grade günstig. Das Hinterrad hat 12 mal 135mm weshalb man natürlich noch Adapter auf 12 mal 142mm also x-12 braucht. Da habe ich diese hier bestellt:
> ...


 

Hat keiner Erfahrung mit X-12 Adaptern?


----------



## xerto (17. Januar 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Besorg dir mal ne andere Waage und vergleich die Gewichte!



kauf die soviele waagen bis eine endlich das gewünschte gewicht anzeigt. hab ich früher mit personenwaagen auch so gemacht. (helfen tuts aber net)


----------



## JDEM (17. Januar 2012)

Besser ist noch komplett zerlegen, Einzelteile wiegen und mit dem Komplettrad vergleichen!


----------



## osbow (17. Januar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> kauf die soviele waagen bis eine endlich das gewünschte gewicht anzeigt. hab ich früher mit personenwaagen auch so gemacht. (helfen tuts aber net)





Ja, dass das Stereo kein Leichtgewicht ist war mir schon klar. Wie gesagt, ich wiege noch mal nach. Kurbel wird ehe getauscht, da mir zwei KB reichen. Es wird dann sicher die SLX oder die neue XT werden. Hier merklich Gewicht sparen kann man aber auch nur mit einer XTR, oder? Um Missverständnis vorzubeugen: Ich will nicht auf Teufel komm raus Gewicht sparen. Ich wollte nur wissen was im Bereich des Möglichen liegt und was Sinn macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (17. Januar 2012)

Sinn macht nix, ausser Bash kaufen oder kürzere Kettenblattschrauben. Wozu neue Kurbel kaufen, wenns die alte tut?


----------



## Strampelaffe (17. Januar 2012)

Ach Leute, ich finde, dass das Geld, das ich in 10g leichtere Teile stecken muss, einfach nicht in gutem Verhältnis zum erzielten Erfolg steht.
Wenn ich sehe, welche Teile es mittlerweile auch in Carbon gibt, was ich dabei letztlich an Gewicht spare und gleichzeitig an Geld berappen muss, dann ist mir das Gewicht meines Stereos echt egal.
Bin da auch der Meinung, dass das Bike eigentlich ein anderes Ziel verfolgt. Und mal ehrlich: Wer keine Rennen fährt und dabei einen wirklichen Vorteil von weniger Gewicht hat, der hat doch den wesentlich besseren Trainingseffekt. Mit federleichten Bikes kommt doch jeder den Berg schneller hoch. Die Lebensdauer der ultraleichten Teile würde ich aber als eher zweifelhaft ansehen.

Gruß und schönen Abend,
Jochen


----------



## Soldi (17. Januar 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Sinn macht nix, ausser Bash kaufen oder kürzere Kettenblattschrauben. Wozu neue Kurbel kaufen, wenns die alte tut?
> __________________
> Suche gebrauchte HT II XTR-Kurbel 170mm!
> 
> und/oder tausche kompatible 170er gegen meine 175er XT HT II Kurbel


Du bist der Hammer!
Die Aussage mit der Signatur!


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. Januar 2012)

Er will eine mit kürzeren Kurbelarmen, bestimmt nicht um Gewicht zu sparen


----------



## Soldi (17. Januar 2012)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Ach Leute, ich finde, dass das Geld, das ich in 10g leichtere Teile stecken muss, einfach nicht in gutem Verhältnis zum erzielten Erfolg steht.
> Wenn ich sehe, welche Teile es mittlerweile auch in Carbon gibt, was ich dabei letztlich an Gewicht spare und gleichzeitig an Geld berappen muss, dann ist mir das Gewicht meines Stereos echt egal.
> Bin da auch der Meinung, dass das Bike eigentlich ein anderes Ziel verfolgt. Und mal ehrlich: Wer keine Rennen fährt und dabei einen wirklichen Vorteil von weniger Gewicht hat, der hat doch den wesentlich besseren Trainingseffekt. Mit federleichten Bikes kommt doch jeder den Berg schneller hoch. Die Lebensdauer der ultraleichten Teile würde ich aber als eher zweifelhaft ansehen.
> 
> ...


Genau, das Geld am Besten ins Nächste Bike stecken!
Hatte auch mal viel Zeit und viel Geld in in Custom-Bike mit Tune Titan-Tretlagern gesteckt mit dem Erfolg, dass ich mich 10Jahre nicht von dem Teil trennen konnte.


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Januar 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Er will eine mit kürzeren Kurbelarmen, bestimmt nicht um Gewicht zu sparen



Danke! Ich hab derzeit ne 170er SLX dran um die Länge zu checken / weil meiner Holden die 170mm am - mit der 300mm P6 - aufgebauten Stereo zu kurz waren...


----------



## Anselmus (17. Januar 2012)

Nen Bekannter erzählt mir auch immer was er noch für leichtere Teile für sein Bike braucht. Allderings könnte er mal bei sich selber anfangen und 10kg einsparen. Kost auch nix


----------



## Soldi (18. Januar 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Danke! Ich hab derzeit ne 170er SLX dran um die Länge zu checken / weil meiner Holden die 170mm am - mit der 300mm P6 - aufgebauten Stereo zu kurz waren...



Was ja nicht böööse gemeint!


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Januar 2012)

Kein Problem...dass ich der Hammer bin ist ja auch richtig.


----------



## fatz (18. Januar 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...dass ich der Hammer bin ist ja auch richtig.


und ich hab immer gedacht, das loch in der autoscheibe war dein kopf.

duck und weg................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (18. Januar 2012)

OK, dann nutze ich mal meinen Beitrag um zu erfahren welche KB ihr empfehlen könnt? In dem Dschungel an Ausführungen blicke ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht durch. Anstelle des 32er ein 36er?


----------



## Gummischwain (18. Januar 2012)

@ osbow:

In erster Linie ist mMn doch das Gewicht der ungefederten Masse entscheidend! Hier können ein paar 100g evtl. was ausmachen.

Ansonsten was sind beim Rest 500g mehr oder weniger?
Ein Profi merkt den Unterschied evtl. aber für den Otto-Normal-Verbraucher dürfte das eher reine Kopfsache sein. Ist ja fein, wenn die Waage 500 g weniger anzeigt, aber was bringts im Endeffekt, außer einem schmalen Geldbeutel und evtl. Stabilitätsproblemen. Ob du nun wie in meinem Fall 90 kg + 14,5 oder 14 kg den Berg rausziehst dürfte wohl kaum "ins Gewicht" fallen. 

Bei den Reifen kannst du gewichtsmäßig kaum noch was holen, es sei denn, du gehts deutlich schmäler (was ich nicht tun würde). Cer 2.2 Conti MK wiegt übrigens auch knapp 700g und ist damit nur unwesentlich leichter als der FA mit 750g. Und auf tubeless umrüsten... geht das mit der V2 überhaupt? 

Fahr die günstigeren Teile doch erst mal platt, dann kannst du beim nächsten Austausch ja etwas leichtere, wertigere Teile verwenden. 



osbow schrieb:


> OK, dann nutze ich mal meinen Beitrag um zu  erfahren welche KB ihr empfehlen könnt? In dem Dschungel an Ausführungen  blicke ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht durch. Anstelle des 32er ein  36er?



Das kommt drauf an, was und wo du fährst. Die Leute mit viel "Berg" vor der Hütt'n kommen mit 2-fach prima zurecht. Für den Flachlandtiroler wie meiner einer wäre das unbrauchbar (keine bikeparks in der Nähe). Da bräuchte ich hinten ne Rennradübersetzung.


----------



## fatz (18. Januar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Für den Flachlandtiroler wie meiner einer wäre das unbrauchbar (keine bikeparks in der Nähe). Da bräuchte ich hinten ne Rennradübersetzung.



ganz so schlimm ist's dann auch ned, ausser du faehrst auch rennradreifen auf dem hobel.
ich fahr jetzt 22/36 mit 11-34er 9fach kassette und da kann ich bei 35kmh noch ganz gut 
mittreten. schneller faehrst im flachen mit 2 muddy marys drauf auch auf teer nicht.


----------



## osbow (18. Januar 2012)

Ihr habt ja recht. Dachte nur dass ich hier oder da Teile habe die recht schwer und wenig brauchbar sind und ein Austausch sinnvoll wäre.

Die Alpen habe ich hier im Ruhrgebiet zwar noch nicht gefunden aber bei uns kann es auch  gut hoch und wieder gut runter gehen. Mit meiner Hone fuhr ich damals mit den 32er und 22er KB. Die waren aber eher an einen Freerider verbaut. Ich denke mit einem 36er KB komme ich gut zurecht. 

Andere Frage, passt die Kurbel an ein Stereo? 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75686


----------



## xerto (18. Januar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> OK, dann nutze ich mal meinen Beitrag um zu erfahren welche KB ihr empfehlen könnt?



ich fahre ne 2er kurbel. zu meinen vorlieben gehört das treten wie ein hamster. ich mag es so. man kann damit bis zu 30km fahren. 

der zweite vorteil ist, das das kettenblatt nicht mehr aufsitzt. alles andere sehe ich so wie unser gummischweindl.  [url=http://www.cosgan.de/smilie.php]
	
[/URL]

es ist doch logisch wenn ich 25% aufwärts berge fahre, das ich ein 36 ritzel draufmache, genauso wie wenn ich ein flachlandfahrer bin eher eine rennradübersetzung bevorzuge.


----------



## Gummischwain (18. Januar 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ganz so schlimm ist's dann auch ned, ausser du faehrst auch rennradreifen auf dem hobel.
> ich fahr jetzt 22/36 mit 11-34er 9fach kassette und da kann ich bei 35kmh noch ganz gut
> mittreten. schneller faehrst im flachen mit 2 muddy marys drauf auch auf teer nicht.



Magst Recht haben, aber schau mal wo du wohnst/fährst  und zum Vergleich meiner einer . Es mag fahrbar sein, aber angenehm wär's nicht.
Teer meide ich sowieso wenn's irgendwie geht! 
Spaß beiseite, ich hab's ausprobiert, indem ich einfach mal das große Blatt weggelassen habe auf diversen Touren. Ich will's nicht missen und sehe auch für meinen Anwendungsfall (deswegen fragte ich ja danach) keine Vorteile.



osbow schrieb:


> Andere Frage, passt die Kurbel an ein Stereo?
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75686



Hm, nicht sicher, aber wenn du auf 2 fach wechseln willst, nimm doch einfach die 2fach-SLX. Super in Preis/Leistung. Die hat auch Stahlinlets in den Pedalgewinden. Besser noch, bau deine alte einfach auf 2 fach um und fahr die erst mal platt.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Januar 2012)

Nochmal: Warum ne neue Kurbel? Zu den Übersetzungen: Ich hab zu dreifach-Zeiten das große Blatt nur an Steinen verschlissen und muss 20km bis zum Deister fahren. Und mal ehrlich: wie oft tritt man Dicker als 32-11? Sprich 100 Umdrehungen bei 32-12 sind schon 33km/h und einen in Reserve haste immer noch.
Wenn die Blätter platt sind kannste evtl höher gehen, aber wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet reicht es auch so in 99% aller Fahrsituationen...


----------



## osbow (18. Januar 2012)

OK, dann probiere ich bei der nächsten Tour mal komplett auf das große KB zu verzichten. Damit ich aber kein neues Thema aufmachen muss wenn ich da ein 36er brauche: Zu welchen KB mit welchen Schrauben könnt Ihr raten?


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. Januar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> OK, dann probiere ich bei der nächsten Tour mal komplett auf das große KB zu verzichten. Damit ich aber kein neues Thema aufmachen muss wenn ich da ein 36er brauche: Zu welchen KB mit welchen Schrauben könnt Ihr raten?



Seh es auch so wie jammerlappen, behalt die Kurbel und tausche nur die Blätter. Ich würde dir zu einem 36Z Blatt raten, wohne auch im Flachland, wo es wahrscheinlich noch flacher ist als bei dir. Hatte vorher 38 Zähne und da war noch ein Ticken mehr drin. Wegen Alpenurlaub dann das 36er rangemacht und es so gelassen, passt sehr gut. Treten wie ein Hamster muss man damit nicht, man sollte aber mögen, eine hohe Trittfrequenz zu fahren. Weiterer Vorteil ist, dass die Kassette gleichmäßiger abgenutzt wird und man weniger am Umwerfer und damit auch weniger am Schaltwerk schaltet (da man kein Kettenblattsprung kompensieren muss). Insgesamt also deutlich mehr Komfort.

An Blättern kannst du eigentlich alle für 4 Arm Kurbeln nehmen mit Lochkreis 104mm, wichtig ist nur, dass sie Steighilfen haben. Ich hab z.b. dass hier: Truvativ Kettenblatt MTB/Trekking 4-Arm. Ist zwar aus Stahl, hält aber dafür auch länger, gibts auch aus Alu.

Zusätzlich empfiehlt es sich einen Bash zu montieren, je nachdem was du fährst, gibts da auch relativ leichte Teile, z.b. den Stylo  von Truvativ. In der Größe 36/38 Zähne wiegt er mit 80g sogar weniger als das große Blatt. Für den reichen dann auch die vorhandenen Kettenblattschrauben. Ohne Bash (was kaum Sinn macht) brauchst du kürzere, mit anderen Bashguards z.T. längere Schrauben...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (18. Januar 2012)

bash kannst dir auch aus dem alten 44er bauen. die zaehne sind mit der flex gleicht runter und von der 
schoenheit isses auch ned so das problem, da sich die flexkratzer eh an den steinen abnutzen


----------



## dusi__ (18. Januar 2012)

habe mein großes auch einfach abgeflext. erkennt man gerade so hier : 






dient nun als bash. war mit montage und abtrennen eine arbeit von 30min.


----------



## Schelle (18. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir das 36er und diesen Bash in Schwarz sowie diese Kettenführung (Tretlager) montiert.
Lässt sich prima Schalten 22 auf 36 und umgekehrt und wie hier schon erwähnt wurde - bis 35 km/h trete ich mir keinen Wolf


----------



## osbow (18. Januar 2012)

Das KB ist aber für eine 9-fach Kurbel... oder kann ich das auch an eine 10-fach-Kurbel montieren?


----------



## cytrax (18. Januar 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ganz so schlimm ist's dann auch ned, ausser du faehrst auch rennradreifen auf dem hobel.
> ich fahr jetzt 22/36 mit 11-34er 9fach kassette und da kann ich bei 35kmh noch ganz gut
> mittreten. schneller faehrst im flachen mit 2 muddy marys drauf auch auf teer nicht.



Hab die gleiche übersetzung und komm im flachland auch gut zurecht. Mit dem Bash 36er KB und bionicon c-guide v.02 Kefü


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Januar 2012)

36 Zähne X 11 Zähne=6,79m/pro Umdrehung
42 Zähne X 13 Zähne=6,7m/pro Umdrehung
42 Zähne x 11 Zähne=7,92m/pro Umdrehung
Also kommt man im Flachland noch ganz gut voran.
Zu Testzwecken nur das mittlere KB mit 32Zähnen zu fahren, ist nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (18. Januar 2012)

Wo wir uns schon im Tretlagerbereich befinden  
Hat jemand schon mal eine 1fach Kettenführung am 2009er< Stereo montiert bzw. kennt ein Modell was ohne Probleme passt?


----------



## Gummischwain (19. Januar 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> ...
> Zu Testzwecken nur das mittlere KB mit 32Zähnen zu fahren, ist nicht vergleichbar.



Ja, damit hast du wohl Recht! 
Allerdings sind die Vorlieben was die Trittfrequenz betrifft sehr unterschiedlich. Auf längeren Touren will ich das 44er nicht missen - meins bleibt daher dran!


----------



## osbow (19. Januar 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Seh es auch so wie jammerlappen, behalt die Kurbel und tausche nur die Blätter. Ich würde dir zu einem 36Z Blatt raten, wohne auch im Flachland, wo es wahrscheinlich noch flacher ist als bei dir. Hatte vorher 38 Zähne und da war noch ein Ticken mehr drin. Wegen Alpenurlaub dann das 36er rangemacht und es so gelassen, passt sehr gut. Treten wie ein Hamster muss man damit nicht, man sollte aber mögen, eine hohe Trittfrequenz zu fahren. Weiterer Vorteil ist, dass die Kassette gleichmäßiger abgenutzt wird und man weniger am Umwerfer und damit auch weniger am Schaltwerk schaltet (da man kein Kettenblattsprung kompensieren muss). Insgesamt also deutlich mehr Komfort.
> 
> An Blättern kannst du eigentlich alle für 4 Arm Kurbeln nehmen mit Lochkreis 104mm, wichtig ist nur, dass sie Steighilfen haben. Ich hab z.b. dass hier: Truvativ Kettenblatt MTB/Trekking 4-Arm. Ist zwar aus Stahl, hält aber dafür auch länger, gibts auch aus Alu.
> 
> ...



Um sicher zu gehen: Kann ich das KB auch an einer 10-fach-Kurbel fahren?


----------



## Schelle (19. Januar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Das KB ist aber für eine 9-fach Kurbel... oder kann ich das auch an eine 10-fach-Kurbel montieren?


Ja sollte passen - Du kannst sogar die "alten" Kettenblätter der 9fach Gruppe verwenden.


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Januar 2012)

Würde ich auch sagen, solange der Lochkreis gleich ist.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## osbow (19. Januar 2012)

Alles klar.  Das KB von Truvativ gibt es ja in Stahl- und Alu-Ausführung. Weiß jemand voraus das SLX-KB hergestellt ist?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21739_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M665-9-fach-4-Arm-.html


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Januar 2012)

Kann dir da nicht weiterhelfen, aber da ich grad lese, dass es "speziell auf das 22er abgestimmt ist", könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es besser zu schalten, als das Truvativ geht. Da muss man oft mit viel Gefühl und Kraft rausnehmen schalten.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## quing (20. Januar 2012)

2012er SL in Action!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1qVvCSPhtk"]Twelve50 Bikes - Cube Stereo SL in Delamere      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## GHOST-SE2000 (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

leider noch kein Video vom Stereo Super HPC Pro carbon, dafür aber ein erstes Bild 
https://picasaweb.google.com/117814...key=Gv1sRgCNe054iZpOavgAE#5701245492593976626
Zwar wurde es nicht pünktlich wie versprochen Mitte Dezember dafür noch im selbigen Jahr am 28.12. geliefert. 

Das Warten hat sich aufjedenfall gelohnt! 
Testfahrten wurden bereits  durchgeführt, kein permanentes klirren der vorderen Scheibenbremse wie  noch bei den 2011er Modellen mehr. 

Ich bin aufjedenfall sehr zufrieden auch  mit der Wahl Carbon statt Alu.

Jetzt mein Frage in die Runde:
Der Lenker von Syntace misst bei denn 2012er Cube mittlerweile gut 78cm. Im Verleich zum Vorjahresmodell sind das ganze 8cm mehr. Haltet ihr das Einkürzen des Lenkers für sinnvoll? Nach den ersten Fahrten konnte ich dadurch jedenfalls keine Beeinträchtigung festellen...


----------



## Krie6hofv (24. Januar 2012)

Ich habe den Lenker um 3cm gekürzt, aber das muss wohl jeder selbst nach Gefühl entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildkater (24. Januar 2012)

So. Hab mich gestern durchgerungen und ein Slide AM 9.0 bestellt.
Bin ja mal gespannt...
Preis-/Leistungsmäßig sind die Dinger echt der Hammer.
Da nehme ich jetzt mal den Makel in Kauf, keine fetten Reifen mehr am Heck fahren zu können. 

Will jemand ein gut gepflegtes 2007er CUBE Stereo in 18" ? 

Werde CUBE aber insofern treu bleiben, als dass ich mir ein Crossbike mit Starrgabel von denen (als Ausgleichssport) leisten werde...


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Januar 2012)

Ich hab nochmal ne spezielle Spezialfrage. Ich hab mein 10er Stereo wieder aufgebaut mit etwas anderen Teilen. Der Lenker ist jetzt 74cm breit (vorher Easton EA50 mit 66cm effektiv), der Vorbau bei 70mm geblieben. Gabel ist keine Revelation mehr, stattdessen ist ne Marzocchi AllMountain1 verbaut. Am Ende soll meine Freundin es fahren und damit glücklich werden, ich hab bei der letzten Probefahrt nur das Gefühl gehabt, dass das Bike eher träge wirkt und vielleicht ne Idee zum "abkippen" neigt. Letzteres meine ich aber auch früher mit der Revelation bei den ersten Rides immer so empfunden zu haben. Oder liegt es doch an der Gabel?
Und was macht das bike jetzt wieder agil(er):
- Vorbau kürzen?
- Gabel verkürzen (Federweg einstellen geht bei der MZ)?
- oder würde ne Sektor z.B. das bike handlicher wirken lassen?
Danke schonmal!!


----------



## derAndre (25. Januar 2012)

@Gost-Se...
Mir waren 78 zu breit auf dem Trail und vor allem auf langen Touren. Und ich habe relativ breite Schultern und lange Arme. Ein Lenker in der Breite zwingt Dich dauerhaft in eine relativ aggressive Attackposition (zumal die Lenker häufig relative niedrige Backsweepwinkel haben). Das ist auf dem Downhill vorteilhaft aber nervt meines Erachtens auf langen Touren. Auf engen technischen Passagen stört ein sehr breiter Lenker ebenfalls. Letztendlich ist das aber Geschmacksache. Wenn ich allerdings auf dem Trail 1,70 m großen Jungs begegne deren Schultern kaum breiter sind als mein Oberschenkel und die einen 800 Atlas am Bike haben, muss ich ein wenig grinsen. 

@jammerlappen: Ein kurzer Vorbau passt für mich sehr gut ans Stereo. Allerdings sind 70 mm ja schon relativ kurz. Ich bin von 90 auf 60 umgestiegen und damit sehr zufrieden. Die Uphillfähigkeit leidet für mich damit nicht spürbar aber ich habe ja auch ne Talas und senke halt um 20mm ab wenn es etwas steiler wird. Ich hab mal einen 40 mm Vorbau ausprobiert aber das war mit etwas too much oder in dem Fall too less  Das die Gabel zu lang ist kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Wie viel Federweg bzw. was für ne Einbaulänge hat denn? Was genau meinst Du mit abkippen? Taucht die Gabel beim Bremsen und in steilen Gelänge weg? Denn das wäre ja im Idealfall einstellbar.


----------



## osbow (29. Januar 2012)

Vorgestern ist mein 36er SLX-Kettenblatt geliefert worden. Wie rum muss das Kettenblatt montiert werden? Habe nur Infos zu anderen Blättern gefunden. Der Nippel zur Kurbel hin ist klar. Aber der Schriftzug nach Innen, oder? Also anders als bei dem großen Blatt, oder?


----------



## mi2 (29. Januar 2012)

ich bin verliebt  

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CUBE-STEREO-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cc15d579a

weiss jemand mehr über diese lackierung? wieso bringen die sowas geiles nur als sonderlackierung


----------



## OIRAM (29. Januar 2012)

*Brauch mal kurz Eure Hilfe

Für mein 2010 Stereo und ner Gabel mit 1 1/8" Gabelschaft, Einbauhöhe der Gabel = 52,15 cm, nehm ich welchen von den beiden Steuersätzen ?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Steuersatz-15-auf-1-1-8-Zoll-2012::29312.html

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Steuersatz-15-auf-1-1-8-Zoll-2012::29303.html

Vielen Dank, Gruß Mario*


----------



## Vincy (29. Januar 2012)

Den unteren, damit hast eine niedrigere Einbauhöhe (ZS = innenliegende Lager). 
Bei dem anderem Modell ist unten ein außenliegendes Lager (EC), somit auch eine höhere Einbauhöhe.


----------



## OIRAM (29. Januar 2012)

* Vielen Dank Vincy

Habe gehofft, das ich eine Empfehlung von Dir bekomme.

Im übrigen denk ich mal,das die Teile von Sixpack doch recht brauchbar sind.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## JDEM (29. Januar 2012)

Ja, der Steuersatz ist problemlos, fahre den jetzt über nen Jahr und hatte nie was zu beklagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (29. Januar 2012)

Hab zwar schon im Antrieb-Forum nachgefragt, aber leider noch keine Antwort bekommen. Wie rum muss das kleine Kettenblatt (FC-M552) montiert werden? Wenn ich das jetzt wieder einbaue wie es vorher war laufen die Zähne entgegengesetzt zum neuen 36er Kettenblatt. Das 36er ist wohl richtig rum da die Steighilfen Innen liegen.


----------



## Vincy (29. Januar 2012)




----------



## osbow (29. Januar 2012)




----------



## schoeppi (30. Januar 2012)

Wenn einer von Euch ne Sattelstütze übrig hat, ich meine die originale P6 mit dem Cube-Design, daran bin ich sehr interessiert.
Ob Alu oder Carbon ist zweitrangig.
Gesucht wird ein in 31,6er Durchmesser.


----------



## soulslight (1. Februar 2012)

@ jammerlappen: die marzocchi am baut schon höher als die revelation und dadurch wird das bike, dann auch träger und das tertlager kommt höher, wodurch es auch kippliger wirkt.
ich habe mein '08 stereo von einer talas auf eine sektor umgebaut und bin damit sehr zufrieden. meine werkstattersatzgabel ist auch eine marzocchi am, die halt noch im keller rumfährt und damit bin ich mit meinem stereo sehr ungern unterwegs.


----------



## ThomasAC (3. Februar 2012)

Kann jemand etwas zu dieser Sonderlackierung sagen?




Die Artikelnummer lautet 260942157351


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woj[E] (3. Februar 2012)

blau würd ich sagen ;-D


----------



## Gummischwain (3. Februar 2012)

Woj[E];9169308 schrieb:
			
		

> blau würd ich sagen ;-D



...und häßlich darf ich hinzufügen... 

Was willste da denn hören?!


----------



## xerto (3. Februar 2012)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zu dieser Sonderlackierung sagen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 224088



ja aber ich sag nix






blau blau ist der enzian
wo die alpen glühen

heino


----------



## Vincy (3. Februar 2012)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zu dieser Sonderlackierung sagen?


 
:kotz:


----------



## Schelle (3. Februar 2012)

Hmm, der gleiche Anbieter bei Ebay wieder mit einer Sonderlackierung???



mi2 schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/CUBE-STEREO-HPC-CARBON-Shimano-XTR-FOX-Talas-32-Syntace-Sonderlackierung-TOP-/260942157722?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item3cc15d579a






ThomasAC schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 224088
> Die Artikelnummer lautet 260942157351
> Edit: http://www.ebay.de/itm/CUBE-STEREO-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3cc15d5627



Ansonsten stimme ich den Meisten hier zu: Sind beides keine Schönheiten...


----------



## quing (3. Februar 2012)

für eine laufleistung von nur einer saison und dem neupreis siehts ganz schön abgewixxt aus!!

die farbe erinnert mich an des 2012er analog, was ich absolut zum  :kotz:finde!! die farbwahl war definitif ein griff ins klo!!


----------



## Gummischwain (3. Februar 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> :kotz:



SAGEN Vincy, nicht :kotz:!  
(wobei, besser "sagen" kann man's nicht!)


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. Februar 2012)

6. Foto von oben: der ist ernsthaft mit dem ding durch scheiß.e gefahren und stellt dann
so ein foto rein


----------



## mi2 (3. Februar 2012)

das blaue gefällt mir jetzt auch nicht. aber das was ich gepostet hab is ja wohl geil . ob der typ die selber lackiert? oder kommen die dinger so von cube


----------



## xerto (3. Februar 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> das blaue gefällt mir jetzt auch nicht. aber das was ich gepostet hab is ja wohl geil . ob der typ die selber lackiert? oder kommen die dinger so von cube



der malt die selber an..

man nennt ihn auch den cube painter



habt ihr keine anderen sorgen?  

auf die bikes!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (3. Februar 2012)

mal was anderes

weiss jemand wie groß der hintere Dämpfer rp23 von 2009 ist?

140 mm federweg = 190 mm x51 oder 200mm x57

oder ist das gar egal?


----------



## salamikka (3. Februar 2012)

Saluti zusammen,

ich werde mir nach nun 24 Jahren "ohne jeglichem Federweg" ein Fully kaufen.
In die Entausscheidung hat es auch folgende Bikes geschafft:
*Cube Stereo Pro 2012*.
Jetzt war ich bei unserem Würfelhändler hier in IN. 
Der hätte auch noch ein *Stereo Pro 2011* in meiner Rahmengröße da, das würde knapp 500.- Euro´s weniger wie das 2012 (das er noch nicht da hat) kosten und die Optik gefällt mir auch besser. 
Gibt´s technisch einen Nachteil mit dem "alten Modell"??? 
Ich hab´folgende technische Unterschiede gefunden:
Das neue hat wohl bessere Bremsen.......dafür hat das alte vorne noch eine Steckachse? 
Mir kommt´s jetzt nicht auf die besagte Ersparniss an, denn für die anderen Bikes die noch im Rennen sind müsste ich noch mehr Euronen über den Ladentisch schieben. 
Auf der anderen Seite könnt´ ich beim 2011er Stereo das "Ersparte" in eine vernünftige Bremse inverstieren...........falls mir die verbaute nicht taugen würde.

Das AMS 130/150 Race 2011 gäb´s auch für nen super Kurs bei meinem Dealer??????????????? Ouuhhhh Mann,  die Entscheidung ist echt nicht leicht. 

Was sagt der erfahrene Stereo-Fahrer dazu?

Gruß vom Mikka


----------



## xerto (3. Februar 2012)

also der hauptunterschied sind formula zu hays bremsen.

ich würde die 500 sparen und ansparen für tuning aller art.

an meinem 2009 waren komplett xt, revolution, und formula oro serienmässig für 1700 euros.

bis auf die bremsen und gabel ist alles innerhalb von 10.000 km verschliessen. 

und wenn dir die hays reicht, no problem. in den foren wird immer viel von besser und schlechter geredet. in unserem radclub (50 leute) verrecken auf touren immer die leichten und teuren teile. also eher xtr als slx. 
und wenn du deinem händler einen hunderter gibts, baut er die die formula oder auch ne avid dran.

ich finde die teile müssen ihrem zweck gerecht werden und gewicht wird meistens von den größten amateuren überbewertet.  

ansonsten viel spass bei der auswahl..


----------



## baumeister21 (3. Februar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> mal was anderes
> 
> weiss jemand wie groß der hintere Dämpfer rp23 von 2009 ist?
> 
> ...



Ab 2009 sind es auf jeden Fall 190x51mm.


----------



## xerto (3. Februar 2012)

baumeister21 schrieb:


> Ab 2009 sind es auf jeden Fall 190x51mm.



danke


----------



## derAndre (3. Februar 2012)

salamikka schrieb:


> Saluti zusammen,
> 
> ich werde mir nach nun 24 Jahren "ohne jeglichem Federweg" ein Fully kaufen.
> In die Entausscheidung hat es auch folgende Bikes geschafft:
> ...



Ich würde pro Steckachse entscheiden und mir ne ordentliche Bremse nachrüsten, sollte die verbaute nicht taugen und oder verschleissen. 

Ansonsten kann ich keine nennenswerten Nachteile am AMS entdecken außer das es wahrscheinlich auf lange Sicht in Sich steifer bleibt. Wenn der Preis stimmt und Dir die Stereooptik nicht sooooo wichtig ist, dann ist das auf jeden Fall eine sehr gute Alternavtive. Vergleich einfach mal die Geometrien der beiden Rahmen. Das AMS wird meines erachtens unterschätzt.


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auch alle bei dir in er Auswahl stehenden Räder mal gefahren. 
Der Unterschied von 2011 bis 2012 Stereo macht sich lediglich im Aussehen
und dem Bremsen bemerkbar (falls ich falsch liege bitte berichtigen).
Geb dem Händler n 50er in die Hand und sag ihm, er soll ne vernünftige Bremse dranmachen.
(Das hab ich ja leider verpennt, und habe mir selber ne neue kaufen müssen).
Zwischen Ams und Stereo musst du dich selber entscheiden.
Mir gefällt das Stereo von der Geo besser, aber alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## ShogunZ (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei meiner Freundin ein Stereo WLS aufzubauen und bin ein wenig ratlos, wie ich den Schaltzug vom Umwerfer verlegen soll/muss. Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Infos/Photos für mich parat?!

Wär echt klasse!
Ähneln sich hierbei die "normale" mit der WLS Variante?


----------



## salamikka (4. Februar 2012)

Saluti und Servus zusammen,

danke für die Antworten, aber wie´s meistens so kommt...........kommt´s halt plötzlich ganz anders.
Ich komme gerade vom Ingolstädter Cube Händler, und ............. bin etwas Enttäuscht!
Nicht von den Rädern, die gefallen mir echt gut. Das Gehabe von dem Ladenbesitzer ist allerdings das Allerletzte. Zuerst habe ich ja nur mitbekommen wie der mit seinen Mitarbeitern umspringt, unglaublich! 
Als ich ihn fragte ob er auch Testbikes hat mit denen man mal einen Tag durch´s Gehölz donnern kann, frage er mich:
_"Wie kimmst´n auf so wos? Du konns´d hier im G´schäft a Rund´n drah´n und wenns´d ned durch den Schnee fahrt´s, konns´d moi über´n Parkplatz rollen." _ 
Ich drehe also eine Runde mit dem weiß-rot-schwarzen 2011er Stereo Pro durch seine heilige Halle und roll dann raus auf den Hof.´Im großen Bogen, jeglichen Schneekontakt vermeidend, fahre ich ein paar Meter und bleib dann stehen mit den Füßen auf den Pedalen. Zum Ausbalancieren mache ich ganz kleine Hüpfer. Da kommt der Heini aus dem Laden gestürmt: 
_"Hey, wos soi denn des.......des konnst macha wenn Dir des Rad´l g´hört"_
Also das Rad würde mir schon super gefallen, und ich hätte auch gerne noch das AMS 150 Race 2011 ausprobiert..........aber nach der Aktion hab´ich ihm das Stereo einfach in die Hand gedrückt, hab´ihm das Bargeld gezeigt und auch gesagt das das jetzt irgendein anderer Fahrradladen bekommt und bin gefahren.

Das es in Ingolstadt nur den einen Cube-Händler gibt, fahre ich evtl. heute Nachmittag mal beim (hoffenlich) freundlichem Ghost-Händler vorbei.

Gruß vom Mikka


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (4. Februar 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Stereo von der Geo besser, aber alles Geschmackssache.



Visuell oder tatsächlich? Falls tatsächlich könntest Du mir den Unterschied erklären, denn den habe ich zumindest theoretisch nicht gefunden.


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. Februar 2012)

Tatsächlich. Ich bin beide gefahren, und kam mit dem Stereo halt besser klar.
Der Schwerpunkt ist meines Erachtens nach tiefer und das Tretlager weiter hinten.
Da ich eher Bergab orientiert bin, habe ich das Stereo genommen.


(Ist alles meine persönliche Meinung, also nichts belegtes)


----------



## Vincy (4. Februar 2012)

@ShogunZ
Den Umwerferschaltzug mußt du unten am Unterrohr entlang legen und von unten durch die 3D box Schwinge.  Mit ca 2-3cm Durchhang unter dem Tretlagergehäuse.
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/produktbild/14232/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/frauen/cube-stereo-wls-damen


----------



## ShogunZ (4. Februar 2012)

Dankeschön! Hat funktioniert. 

Gibt es Einschränkungen, welche X12-Schnellspannachsen man beim X12 System verwenden kann? Meine Rock Shox Maxle Lite streikt beim Einschrauben in die Buchse.
Gibt es hier versch. Gewindearten zu beachten?


----------



## ripcord (4. Februar 2012)

Sooo ... das wird also mein Stereo 2008 - Custom - Aufbau. Ist mehr für  den ruppigen Einsatz gedacht, daher auch die Fox 36. Bisherige  Anbauteile sind Syntace Vorbau und Lenker, X9 Schaltwerk.   ..... Ende  nächster Woche ... fehlen noch ein paar Teile ... gehts weiter


----------



## osbow (4. Februar 2012)

salamikka schrieb:


> Saluti und Servus zusammen,
> 
> danke für die Antworten, aber wie´s meistens so kommt...........kommt´s halt plötzlich ganz anders.
> Ich komme gerade vom Ingolstädter Cube Händler, und ............. bin etwas Enttäuscht!
> ...


Leider wieder mal ein Beispiel dafür wir sich Händler selbst den 
Garaus machen. Online bestellen kommt für dich nicht in Frage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salamikka (5. Februar 2012)

Saluti Osbow,

ich habe grundsätzlich nix gegen den Online-Kauf. 
Da ich aber noch nicht zu 100% Sicher bin welches Model es wird, möchte ich die Räder auch mal Ausprobieren..............und dann würde / werde ich auch bei dem Händler kaufen der mir das Testen ermöglicht hat.

Gruß Mikka


----------



## signor_rossi (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Bau mir grad ein 2011er Stereo auf. Hatte vorher ein 2008er... Da waren keine Spacer an der Krbel nötig.
Könnte mir jd. sagen wieviel Spacer bzw. wieviel mm und wo genau an der Kurbel/Tretlager verbaut sind?
Bilder wären toll!
Ohne Spacer geht es definitiv nicht auf der rechten Seite...
Sind links auch Spacer nötig?
Danke Euch!


----------



## Gummischwain (5. Februar 2012)

Links keinen, rechts (zwischen Rahmen und Lagerschale) einen Spacer verbauen.


----------



## xerto (5. Februar 2012)

salamikka schrieb:


> In die Entausscheidung hat es auch folgende Bikes geschafft:
> *Cube Stereo Pro 2012*.
> 
> Was sagt der erfahrene Stereo-Fahrer dazu?




hier ein kleiner tipp

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350527463645&clk_rvr_id=313249831091&mfe=sidebar


das ist das stereo überhaupt


----------



## signor_rossi (5. Februar 2012)

Danke Euch!


@xerto schönes 2009er!


----------



## xerto (5. Februar 2012)

salamikka schrieb:


> Saluti Osbow,
> 
> ich habe grundsätzlich nix gegen den Online-Kauf.
> Da ich aber noch nicht zu 100% Sicher bin welches Model es wird, möchte ich die Räder auch mal Ausprobieren..............und dann würde / werde ich auch bei dem Händler kaufen der mir das Testen ermöglicht hat.
> ...



hallo mika,

im grunde hatte ich das gleiche problem. ich wußte nicht welches bike das richtige für mich ist.

ich habe es gelöst, indem ich in der bucht  gebrauchte gekauft habe und sie in meiner praxis eingesetzt habe. die die mir ungeeignet erschienen, habe ich wieder verkauft.

so kann man in ruhe schauen wo die eigenen wünsche am besten aufgehoben sind. bei einem gebrauchtkauf ist das finanzielle risiko relativ gering. 

ich kaufe niemals ein neues rad ohne 100% sicher zu sein das es das richtige ist 


bei mir blieb übrig:

cube race = reise- und winterrad und spaß mit spikes 
ams 100 = spass auf schnellen waldwegen 
stereo 09= grinsen im gesicht bei up- und downhill 

vielleicht finfest du ja die eier legende wollmilch sau 

und ausprobieren macht ja auch spass


----------



## signor_rossi (5. Februar 2012)

Braucht jd. einen Dämpferschutz für's 2008er?
Hab den Original Cube über (Befestigung mit Kabelbindern)


----------



## Cube99 (6. Februar 2012)

@salamikka: das 2012 Stereo hat, so viel ich weiß, auch den Fox Rp23 mit der kleineren Luftkammer. Der RP23 BV im 2011 Stereo (hab selber eins) schlägt andauernd durch!! Wenn ich ihn mit 25% Negativfederweg fahre, schlägt er bei einem Bunny Hop durch... Jetzt fahre ich ihn mit 160psi (60 kg). Also so gut wie keinen Negativfederweg. Jetzt geht es einigermaßen und er schlägt immerhin erst bei Drops, die größer sind als 50cm durch.. Jetzt fühlt es sich halt an wie bei einem Hardtail... Werd den Dämpfer demnächst auch mal tunen.. Mal sehen ob das was bringt. 
Ach ja zu den Hayes kann ich auch noch was sagen: Absoluter Schrott!! Die ersten 100 km super bremskraft.. ab dann nur noch quietschen und noch ca. 10% Bremsleistung. Auch das Beläge tauschen hat bei mir nichts gebracht. 
Also entweder beim alten Bremse und Dämpfer tauschen, oder gleich das neue hohlen.. 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Anselmus (7. Februar 2012)

Habe auch ein 2011er Stereo Pro. Kann aber nur gegenteiliges zu meinem Vorredner feststellen. Zugegebenermaßen muss der Dämpfer etwas straffer eingestellt werden, aber Hardtailfeeling kommt deshalb trotzdem nicht auf.
Auch bei den Bremsen habe ich eher den Eindruck, dass sie nach paarhundert Kilometern erst richtig anfangen zu funktionieren...


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> @salamikka: das 2012 Stereo hat, so viel ich weiß, auch den Fox Rp23 mit der kleineren Luftkammer. Der RP23 BV im 2011 Stereo (hab selber eins) schlägt andauernd durch!! Wenn ich ihn mit 25% Negativfederweg fahre, schlägt er bei einem Bunny Hop durch... Jetzt fahre ich ihn mit 160psi (60 kg). Also so gut wie keinen Negativfederweg. Jetzt geht es einigermaßen und er schlägt immerhin erst bei Drops, die größer sind als 50cm durch.. Jetzt fühlt es sich halt an wie bei einem Hardtail... Werd den Dämpfer demnächst auch mal tunen.. Mal sehen ob das was bringt.
> Ach ja zu den Hayes kann ich auch noch was sagen: Absoluter Schrott!! Die ersten 100 km super bremskraft.. ab dann nur noch quietschen und noch ca. 10% Bremsleistung. Auch das Beläge tauschen hat bei mir nichts gebracht.
> Also entweder beim alten Bremse und Dämpfer tauschen, oder gleich das neue hohlen..
> 
> Gruß Patrick



Nur das mit dem Dämpfer kann ich bei mir nicht ganz unterschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube99 (7. Februar 2012)

Also bei mir ist es wirklich so, wie ich es beschrieben habe. Bremsen auch schrott.. Habe aber leider zurzeit kein Geld, um mir neue zu kaufen :/


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist es wirklich so, wie ich es beschrieben habe. Bremsen auch schrott.. Habe aber leider zurzeit kein Geld, um mir neue zu kaufen :/



Über die Bremsen kann ich auch nix gutes berichten


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Februar 2012)

Also 10% Bremskraft hat keine Bremse mit "Normalfunktion". Da is Öl im Spiel oder sonst der Wurm drin (Zug/Kolben dicht oder schwergängig). Fading oder schlechte Dosierbarkeit kann man argumentieren, aber 10% Bremswirkung nur mit kaputter Bremse...


----------



## osbow (7. Februar 2012)

So schlecht fand ich die Hayes nun auch nicht. Habe die auch nur getauscht damit ich noch was für die bekomme und die nicht allzu alt/gebraucht sind. Vielleicht falsch oder gar nicht eingebremst?


----------



## signor_rossi (8. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Links keinen, rechts (zwischen Rahmen und Lagerschale) einen Spacer verbauen.



Hab grad mal probiert! Mit nur 1 Spacer(=2,5mm) wirds wohl nix.
Hab mal die Kette aufgelegt, die Kurbel so hingeschoben, dass ich mit der Kette NICHT MEHR an derHauptlagerschraube streife und geschätzt müssten  2 Spacer rein (=5mm) -kann das sein???
Andernfalls schleift die Kette an der Hauptlagerschraube...
Bitte nochmals um Hilfe!


----------



## Gummischwain (8. Februar 2012)

Hm, also bei meinem 2010er ist definitiv nur ein Spacer dazwischen.
Was für eine Kurbel und welche Lager verbaust du denn da überhaupt?

HT2 Kurbel und BSA-Tretlager mit 73mm nehme ich an? Zumindest bin ich davon (evtl. voreilig) ausgegangen.

Kannst du mal ein Foto machen von der Region?


----------



## Cube99 (8. Februar 2012)

Also Öl ist eindeutig keins auf den Belägen, denn auch nach Beläge abschleifen gibt es  keine Besserung. Kaputt ist sie auf keinen Fall! Die Bremsen sind höchstens noch als Klingel zu "missbrauchen"!!


----------



## derAndre (8. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Also Öl ist eindeutig keins auf den Belägen, denn auch nach Beläge abschleifen gibt es  keine Besserung. Kaputt ist sie auf keinen Fall! Die Bremsen sind höchstens noch als Klingel zu "missbrauchen"!!



Also das heißt erst mal gar nichts. Organische Beläge einmal mit Öl in Kontakt gekommen, bleiben quasi für immer wirkungslos. (Man kann wohl versuchen sie auszubrennen aber ob sich das lohnt?) 10% Bremsleistung ist in jeden Fall ein Defekt, wie auch immer geartet.


----------



## signor_rossi (8. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Hm, also bei meinem 2010er ist definitiv nur ein Spacer dazwischen.
> Was für eine Kurbel und welche Lager verbaust du denn da überhaupt?
> 
> HT2 Kurbel und BSA-Tretlager mit 73mm nehme ich an? Zumindest bin ich davon (evtl. voreilig) ausgegangen.
> ...



Ganz genau! Foto kommt morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShogunZ (9. Februar 2012)

ShogunZ schrieb:


> Dankeschön! Hat funktioniert.
> 
> Gibt es Einschränkungen, welche X12-Schnellspannachsen man beim X12 System verwenden kann? Meine Rock Shox Maxle Lite streikt beim Einschrauben in die Buchse.
> Gibt es hier versch. Gewindearten zu beachten?



Kann mir hierbei jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## dusi__ (9. Februar 2012)

sind die maxle achsen nicht 10mm?

einfach eine originale syntace x12 achse kaufen und gut is.


----------



## OIRAM (9. Februar 2012)

*@ ShogunZ

Das X-12 System ist ausschließlich für das Hinterrad gedacht.
12mm im Durchmesser, 142mm länge = so haben es die meisten und in 157mm länge, eher selten.

Die von Dir angegebene Rock Shox Maxle Lite, sollte eine 15mm Steckachse von der Ferdergabel sein.

Das dürfte also nicht passen.

Die X-12 Steckachsen gibt es als Inbus- und Schnellspannversion.

Die X-12 Gewindeinserts gibt es in 3 Ausführungen: Konzentrisch, Exzentrisch mit 0,5mm Steigung und Exzentrisch mit 1,0mm Steigung.

Ich hoffe das hilft Dir etwas weiter.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## OIRAM (9. Februar 2012)

*@ signor_rossi

Das mit den Spacern kommt ganz auf die Kurbel an.

Hatte mit der originalen XT-Kurbel an meinem 2010 Stereo auch einen 2,5mm Spacer auf der rechten Seite verbaut.

Bei meiner Race Face Turbine Kurbel, ist kein Spacer verbaut. Ist zwar alles sehr eng, aber seid über nem Jahr funzt das super gut.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Gummischwain (9. Februar 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *...
> Das mit den Spacern kommt ganz auf die Kurbel an.
> ...
> *



Genau deswegen fragte ich ja unter anderem auch nach der Kurbel.


----------



## ShogunZ (9. Februar 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ ShogunZ
> 
> Das X-12 System ist ausschließlich für das Hinterrad gedacht.
> 12mm im Durchmesser, 142mm länge = so haben es die meisten und in 157mm länge, eher selten.
> ...



Danke schon mal! 
Jetzt kommen wir der Sache schon näher!

Ich habe folgende Schnellspannachse

Wisst ihr nun vielleicht welchen Gewindeeinsatz ich für die Achse benötige?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signor_rossi (9. Februar 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ signor_rossi
> 
> Das mit den Spacern kommt ganz auf die Kurbel an.
> 
> ...



Ist eine XT -FCM 770 ergo HT2
Die Fotos zeigen den Zustand wenn die Kurbel auf "Anschlag" eingeschoben und wieder ca. 5mm zurückgezogen wurde (= 5mm Spacerabstand oder 2 Spacer)
Man sieht wie sauknapp es trotzdem noch zugeht...


----------



## Deleted35614 (9. Februar 2012)

@ShogunZ
Einfach mal den Abstand der Gewindeflanken mit dem Messschieber nachmessen.
Wenn du 10 Gewindegänge an der Achse zur Verfügung hast, den Messschieber auf  5mm und später auf 10mm einstellen und dann schauen, ob sich die Messschnäbel mit den Gewindeflanken überdecken. Dies gilt aber nur für deine Achse.
Verstanden?


----------



## JDEM (9. Februar 2012)

@Shogunz:

Nen anderen Gewindeeinsatz wirst du für X-12 nicht finden, da das ganze System auf die spezifischen Achsen von Syntace oder DT ausgelegt ist.

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312

Verkauf die Maxle oder tausch sie um und hol dir dann ne passende von Syntace


----------



## Cube99 (9. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute, 

ich habe ein Problem und zwar wollte ich gerade den Dämpfer ausbauen. Ich habe die Schraube auf der rechten Seite gelöst (roter Pfeil). Dann wollte ich die Schraube auf der linken Seite auch lösen (schwarzer Pfeil) Doch da dreht sich die Durchgängige Stange (blauer Balken), indem die Gewinde für beide Schrauben sind, auch mit. 
Hat einer eine Idee, was ich jetzt machen soll?


----------



## Strampelaffe (9. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem und zwar wollte ich gerade den Dämpfer ausbauen. Ich habe die Schraube auf der rechten Seite gelöst (roter Pfeil). Dann wollte ich die Schraube auf der linken Seite auch lösen (schwarzer Pfeil) Doch da dreht sich die Durchgängige Stange (blauer Balken), indem die Gewinde für beide Schrauben sind, auch mit.
> Hat einer eine Idee, was ich jetzt machen soll?


 
Hi !

Also wenn bei dir nichts anders ist als bei mir, dann musst du lediglich auf beiden Seiten 'nen Inbusschlüssel reinstecken und auf einer der beiden Seiten drehen. Das sind keine 2 gleichen Schrauben, sondern eine durchgängige Achse mit Schraubenkopf (müsste die rechte Seite sein), in die auf der anderen Seite die Schraube hinein gedreht ist.

Also einfach beide Schraubenköpfe mit Inbus versehen, an einer Seite drehen, bis die Schraube heraus gedreht ist. Dann die gesamte Achse herausschieben.

Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## austriacarp (9. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem und zwar wollte ich gerade den Dämpfer ausbauen. Ich habe die Schraube auf der rechten Seite gelöst (roter Pfeil). Dann wollte ich die Schraube auf der linken Seite auch lösen (schwarzer Pfeil) Doch da dreht sich die Durchgängige Stange (blauer Balken), indem die Gewinde für beide Schrauben sind, auch mit.
> Hat einer eine Idee, was ich jetzt machen soll?


probier mal ob du die Achse nicht rausschlagen kannst.


----------



## BIKESTARR (9. Februar 2012)

(Nicht zu viel Gewalt anwenden)


----------



## Cube99 (9. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Hilfe  
Also das mit´m rausschlagen hat einigermaßen funktioniert. Nur jetzt "steckt" die Achse fest und lässt sich nicht mehr bewegen. Ich hab es dann mit Ölen der Achse versucht, oder die Achse erwärmen.. Hat alles nichts gebracht. 
Werde es morgen nochmal mit Papa zusammen versuchen, vielleicht hat der noch eine Idee


----------



## Strampelaffe (9. Februar 2012)

Offensichtlich hast du das Rad auf dem Kopf stehen. Heb' einfach mal die Hinterradschwinge etwas an (ganz leicht nach oben, nur damit das Gewicht von dem Teil der Achse kommt, der noch drin steckt.) und zieh dann an der Achse. Drehen ist auch immer gut.
Übrigens: Achse erwärmen ist hier kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Cube99 (9. Februar 2012)

Ja das mit dem Erwärmen dachet ich zuerst auch, aber Alu dehnt sich normal schneller aus als Stahl und somit wäre es wieder ein Vorteil... Die Schraube ist nämlich aus Stahl und die Umlenkung aus Alu..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (9. Februar 2012)

Die Achse erwärmen würde ich jetzt mal als kontraproduktiv ansetzen, höchstens mit Eisspreis die Achse runter kühlen.


----------



## Strampelaffe (9. Februar 2012)

Jo, Alu hat 'nen höheren Ausdehnungskoeffizienten, aber dann solltest du auch das Alu erwärmen, und nicht die Achse. 
Bin aber sicher, dass lediglich das Gewicht der Schwinge die Achse verklemmt. Zum Fressen sollte es hoffentlich nicht gekommen sein. Und eigentlich sind die Achse sowie Hülsen sehr passgenau. so dass man hier sicher nicht mit Hitze anrücken müsste.
Kannst du denn die Achse noch drehen ? Falls ja: Dreh' sie mal mit dem Inbusschlüssel und versuche gleichzeitig, von der anderen Seite Druck auszuüben.


----------



## Cube99 (9. Februar 2012)

Ja ich habe ja das Alu erwärmt, sorry hätt ich noch dazusagen müssen. 
Also drehen kann ich sie schon noch. Drehen und Ziehen hab ich schon versucht.. ich versuchs jetzt noch mal mit Schwinge anheben und somit den Bolzen zu entlasten.


----------



## OIRAM (9. Februar 2012)

*@ signor_rossi

Bei mir paßt zwischen Hauptschwingenlager und Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, kein Blatt Papier dazwischen.

Ich würd nur so wenig Spacer auf der Kettenblattseite zwischen Montieren, das Du mit der Kurbel gerad so am Rahmen vorbei kommst und die Kette nicht an der Hauptschwingenlagerschrabe schleift.
Sind das noch die originalen Tretlagerschalen ?
Könnte mir vorstellen das es da minimale unterschiede in der Aufbauhöhe der einzelnen Lagerschalen gibt.

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## Cube99 (9. Februar 2012)

War jetzt grad nochmal unten und hab den Bolzen nochmal Geölt (mit ganz dünnem Öl). Vielleicht "schleicht" ja das Öl zwischen Bolzen und Aussenwand. Dann müsste sich der Bolzen lösen...


----------



## OIRAM (9. Februar 2012)

*@ ShogunZ

Bo ey, 58,-â¬ fÃ¼r ne Achse.
Hab ich nicht gewust, dass es da noch was anderes als die von DT-Swiss und Syntace gibt.

Was die Gewindeinserts angeht, http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1742

Aber fÃ¼r Deine Rock Shox Rear Maxel light, gibt es extra Gewindeinserts.

Das wird Dir auch weiter helfen: http://www.sram.com/sites/default/f...ar_maxle_lite_installation_specifications.pdf

SchÃ¶nen GruÃ, Mario*


----------



## OIRAM (9. Februar 2012)

*@ Cube99

Wenn noch nicht geschehen, würd ich den Dämpfer erst mal unten freilegen.
Das sieht so aus als ob der obere Bolzen in der mitte der oberen Dämpferaufnahme hängt.
Das wird nur n bisschen Verspannt sein.
Mit warm machen und Öl, wirst Du, wenn er verkantet ist, icht viel mach.
Da kannst Du besser drehen um mit nem Durchschlag den Bolzen austreiben.
Die Lagerschale wird eh schon hinüber sein.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## JDEM (9. Februar 2012)

Auch wenn es extra Inserts gibt wird ihm das wohl nicht viel weiterhelfen.
Das System ist auf die spezifischen Achsen ausgelegt und ich würde mich schwer wundern wenn Maxle und X-12 auf der linken Seite identische Auflageflächen hätten.

X-12, Maxle Light (142mm) und Shimano 142 haben eigentlich nur die Einbaubreite gemein, d.h. 142mm.


----------



## OIRAM (9. Februar 2012)

*Ja, hier stehts im Text mit drin http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25751_Rear-Maxle-Lite-Steckachse-12mm-.html*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (10. Februar 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ signor_rossi
> 
> Bei mir paßt zwischen Hauptschwingenlager und Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, kein Blatt Papier dazwischen.
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. 

Dass da so wenig Platz ist, ist vollkommen normal und soweit ich das auf den Fotos erkennen kann passt das! 
Nur wenn es wirklich schleift einen weiteren Spacer verwenden, sonst beeinflusst du zu sehr die Kettenlinie.


----------



## Cube99 (10. Februar 2012)

Also habe jetzt den Bolzen heraußen und den Dämpfer getuned. Also der Bolzen ist jetzt hinüber ( da wo man den Imbusschlüssel ansetzt sind die Zähne weg). Aber so einen Bolzen sollte es doch als Ersatzteil geben oder? Wenn nicht wird mir mein Papa selbst eine drehen


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. Februar 2012)

musst mal erzählen, ob das wirklich was gebracht hat (natürlich nach der Probefahrt)


----------



## Cube99 (12. Februar 2012)

natürlich erzähle ich euch, obs was gebracht hat. Habe die äußere Luftkammer fast komplett ausgefüllt. Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwo so eine Bolzen herbekommen und dann werd ich berichten


----------



## signor_rossi (12. Februar 2012)

alles klar! Sieht wirklich so aus als "muss" das so (eng) sein...
Ergo 1 Spacer!
Ich danke Euch jedenfalls.
Happy Trails!
Micha


----------



## austriacarp (13. Februar 2012)

Fährt jemand das Stereo mit X0 Schaltwerk? Mit oder ohne Kettenführung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (13. Februar 2012)

Hab noch das 9fach X.0 und 2fach Kettenführung montiert. Je nach Einsatz kann man natürlich auch ohne KeFü fahren, die Kette schlägt dann natürlich mehr.
Die Kettenstrebe kann man übrigens auch gut mit nem Stück Schlauch überziehen.


----------



## austriacarp (13. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Info Kettenstrebenschutz habe ich montiert fahre aber auf meinen anderen Fully ein Saint Schaltwerk da ist eine KEFÜ unnötig


----------



## ToyDoll (14. Februar 2012)

Weiss hier jemand zufällig die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen fürs aktuelle Stereo?
Will Buchsen bestellen, hab aber den Rahmen nicht da zum nachmessen..


----------



## Vincy (15. Februar 2012)

Die Maße wurden aber hier schon häufiger erwähnt. Versuch es mal mit der Suchfunktion.


----------



## quing (15. Februar 2012)

ToyDoll schrieb:


> Weiss hier jemand zufällig die Maße der Dämpferbuchsen fürs aktuelle Stereo?



hab letzte woche neue buchsen in mein 2012er Stereo SL eingebaut. läuft jezz saugut!!

Dämpferbuchsensatz vom Stephan dreiteilig 55x8 + zweiteilig 19x8 !!

bestell dir auch gleich es däpferlagertool mit!! wirst du brauchen!! meine lager hamm bombenfest gesessen!! hab die achse ausschlagen müsssen!!  absolute scheiß qualität die da ab werk verkauft wird!! bin schon en bissl enttäuscht!! vor allem für den preis den das bike kostet!!


----------



## Gummischwain (15. Februar 2012)

quing schrieb:


> absolute scheiß qualität die da ab werk verkauft wird!! bin schon en bissl enttäuscht!! vor allem für den preis den das bike kostet!!



Uuuuuuhhhh... sag das nicht zu laut! 
Dafür bin ich hier schon böse abgestraft worden von eingefleischten Stereo/CUBE Fans!


----------



## Cube99 (16. Februar 2012)

Hab heute mein Bike wieder zusammengebaut und den getunten Dämpfer getestet. Es ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zu spüren. Er wird zum ende hin härter. Aber bei Sprüngen merkt man das irgendwie kaum  Der Dämpfer schlägt mit gleichem Luftdruck auf den gleichen Kickern immer noch durch. Habe aber die äußere Dämpferkammer fast komplett ausgefüllt.. 

Hätte da noch eine Idee... wenn mir mein Papa eine Dämpferkammer dreht, die kein Volumen hat, müsste der Dämpfer ja eigentlich wie der normale RP 23 sein... 

müsste normal funktionieren oder?


----------



## ToyDoll (17. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Maße 
Das Tool liegt schon bei mir daheim, hab bei ihm schon Lager für mein Hanzz geordert, einfach ein Traum 
Die Originallager kannst vergessen, die in meinem Evolver warn nach ca nem halbe Jahr durch..



quing schrieb:


> hab letzte woche neue buchsen in mein 2012er Stereo SL eingebaut. läuft jezz saugut!!
> 
> Dämpferbuchsensatz vom Stephan dreiteilig 55x8 + zweiteilig 19x8 !!
> 
> bestell dir auch gleich es däpferlagertool mit!! wirst du brauchen!! meine lager hamm bombenfest gesessen!! hab die achse ausschlagen müsssen!!  absolute scheiß qualität die da ab werk verkauft wird!! bin schon en bissl enttäuscht!! vor allem für den preis den das bike kostet!!


----------



## wickedstyle (17. Februar 2012)

Nochmal weil es so schön ist 

Welches Maß haben die Lager der 2010 Stereo's?

55er und 19mm Einbaubreite oder 55er und 22,2mm Einbaubreite


----------



## Strampelaffe (17. Februar 2012)

Es sind 55x8 und 19x8 beim 2010er Stereo.

Gruß,
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wickedstyle (17. Februar 2012)

Danke!


----------



## stereorider84 (19. Februar 2012)

Hy,

war heute das erste mal unterwegs im neuen Jahr.
Hier die ersten pics (war echt geiles Wetter).

Zuerst Sauber dann Dreckig (wenn nicht immer das lästige putzen danach wäre).


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Februar 2012)

Tipp: Wenn Deine Bremsscheiben quitschen, mach die Shimano XT Scheiben drauf. Dann ist Ruhe ... habe ich bei meinem Stereo auch gemacht.


----------



## stereorider84 (20. Februar 2012)

Danke fuer den tipp.
Aber meine quitschen nicht du musst nur eine unterlegscheibe zwischen bremssattel und postmount aufnahme legen dann ist das quitschen auch weg.zumindest bei mir.
hatte noch nie probleme mit der formula und find die echt geil.


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. Februar 2012)

Sieht gut aus, das 2012er.
Ist der Rahmen nicht ein bisschen zu klein für dich, oder scheint
das auf den Fotos nur so (ich meine wegen der Sattelstütze)?


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Februar 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> Danke fuer den tipp.
> Aber meine quitschen nicht du musst nur eine unterlegscheibe zwischen bremssattel und postmount aufnahme legen dann ist das quitschen auch weg.zumindest bei mir.
> hatte noch nie probleme mit der formula und find die echt geil.



Ach guck ... das wusste ich gar nicht. Wieder was gelernt. Und ich finde sowohl die RX als auch die R1X auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## OIRAM (20. Februar 2012)

*hmm, das Stereo hat so nen NVA-Style...
Im Camouflage-Outfit biste auf dem Bike der Oberstyler...

U-Scheibe unterm Bremssattel... die XT-Scheiben sehen aber besser aus...

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## xerto (20. Februar 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> Danke fuer den tipp.
> Aber meine quitschen nicht du musst nur eine unterlegscheibe zwischen bremssattel und postmount aufnahme legen dann ist das quitschen auch weg.zumindest bei mir.
> hatte noch nie probleme mit der formula und find die echt geil.



das ist ein super tipp 

dummerweise habe ich alle formulas auf shimanosscheiben umgerüstet. 

das problem ist allerdings gelöst..

mal ne frage: mit welchen schrauben wird das mudyboard am stereo festgemacht?


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. Februar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> mal ne frage: mit welchen schrauben wird das mudyboard am stereo festgemacht?



Die Frage wollte ich auch mal stellen. Ich habe eine schon verloren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereorider84 (20. Februar 2012)

Hy @ all.

@ BIKESTARR das ist kein 2012 sondern ein 2011 Team.
der Rahmen is ein 18 zoll ich denk der passt mir genau lieber etwas zu klein als zu groß
dann bist du wendiger.wichtig wäre noch zu sagen ich bin 1,82m.

Zum thema Muddyboard: ich hab einfach M6 Linsenschrauben aus Edelstahl.

Thema Bremsscheiben:

also mit den xt scheiben geht natürlich auch und ist mindestens genauso gut.
mein Schwiegervater hat ein Bikeladen und da machen das auch viele mit der Formual die xt scheiben fahren.
Ob die jetzt schöner sind ist geschmacksache ,das lass ich einfach mal so im raum stehen.
Und was noch zusagen ist bei einem stevens Glide mit formulabremse hat das mit den 
U-Scheiben nix gebracht quitscht immer noch.Fazit: Kommt immer aufs Bike an.


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. Februar 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> das ist kein 2012 sondern ein 2011 Team.



Das erklärt einiges


----------



## stereorider84 (20. Februar 2012)

> Das erklärt einiges



Siehste.

Aber ich hab auch noch ein kleines Problem wo ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt.

Der Sattel den ich drauf hab ist noch der original und sieht auf der Reverb 
ziemlich riesig oder globig aus. wer also ein tip hat für nen schlanken bequemen sattel 
immer raus damit......


----------



## OIRAM (20. Februar 2012)

*


stereorider84 schrieb:



			Zum thema Muddyboard: ich hab einfach M6 Linsenschrauben aus Edelstahl.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Beim meinem 2010 HPA Stereo ist es devinitiv ne M5 x 15 mm Schraube.
In meinem fall, aus Alu, mit Linsenkopf und in schwarz.

M6 ist da etwas überdimensioniert, fürs Muddyboard. M6 sind bei mir für die Bremssattelaufnahme und am Vorbau.
Aber vielleicht wurde ja ab Modell 2011 was geändert...

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## stereorider84 (20. Februar 2012)

HY OIRAM,

Nee kann sein das du recht hast ,kann auch M5 sein.
Aber ich hab Edelstahl drann gemacht.

Und Am Vorbau gibts auch M7,aber auch da müsste ich erst nachschauen was am Stereo verbaut ist.


----------



## OIRAM (20. Februar 2012)

*Zum Thema Unterlegscheibe unter den Bremssattel...
Im Schnitt ist so ein Bremsbelag ca. 3 cm² groß.
Wenn da jetzt eine durchschnittliche M6 Unterlegscheibe, welche ca. 1,5mm dick ist, drunterkommt, hast du nur noch 2,7 cm² Reibfläche.
Das sind 10% WENIGER... Hallo, gehts noch ?

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereorider84 (20. Februar 2012)

Der Bremsbelag ist bei mir ein wenig in die Scheibe eingesetzt, wenn ich dann ne 
U-Scheibe drunterleg ist der belag aussen bünig und immernoch mit der ganzen Fläche im einsatz.


----------



## OIRAM (20. Februar 2012)

*@ stereorider84

nich persönlich nehmen, aber wenn man das mal in Zahlen sieht...
Der TüV würd sofort das Auto stillegen.*


----------



## stereorider84 (20. Februar 2012)

glaub mir der belag ist noch zu 100% auf der scheibe.
denn satz denn du in rot drunter stehen hast passt aber nicht wenn du alles nach vorschrift und tüv machst.


----------



## OIRAM (20. Februar 2012)

*Ich habs gelesen, aber da war der Text schon raus.
hmm, erwischt.
Soll ja jeder machen wie er möchte, nur bei der Sicherheit hört der Spaß auf.
Und nicht bei jedem wird es noch 100% Reibfläche geben.
Was man hier schon gelesen hat...
Garantiebestimmungen verletzt Du auch schon, wenn Du z.B. am 2010 Stereo, hinten ne Bremsscheibe größer 180mm montierst, oder Du über 130 kg Systemgewicht kommst, oder, oder, oder...
Hab mein Bike gerad mal wieder zerlegt, daher weiß ich imo, was los ist, mit den Schraubengrößen.
Kommt ne neue Gabel und ne RS Reverb 2012 dran.
*


----------



## stereorider84 (20. Februar 2012)




----------



## stereorider84 (20. Februar 2012)

Da Geb ich dir recht mit der sicherheit.
ich bin deswegen auch wirklich nicht angepisst und ganz im gegenteil um jeden tip oder hilfe
und sogar kritik dankbar, da kann man nur lernen.

P.s. das soll auch blos nicht jeder nachmachen ich sag ja nur wie ich das an meinem bike mache.
das geht NATÜRLICH NICHT AN JEDEM BIKE.


----------



## Strampelaffe (20. Februar 2012)

> Und Am Vorbau gibts auch M7


 
BITTE WAS ???? Die möchte ich doch zu gerne mal sehen.


----------



## stereorider84 (20. Februar 2012)

> BITTE WAS ???? Die möchte ich doch zu gerne mal sehen.



GEB MAL IM EBAY M7 SCHRAUBE EIN.
oder gib mir deine adresse dan schick ich dir eine.


----------



## Strampelaffe (20. Februar 2012)

> GEB MAL IM EBAY M7 SCHRAUBE EIN.
> oder gib mir deine adresse dan schick ich dir eine.


 
Hehee, habe ich gemacht. Seit wann gibt's denn solche Sondergrößen? Und warum tanzt man mit sowas so aus der Reihe? Damit man bloß kein passendes Werkzeug dafür hat?

Sorry, aber M7 taucht in keiner meiner Auflistung genormter Gewinde auf. Aber vielleicht sind die einfach auch schon zu alt.....

Schicken musste mir übrigens keine. Dennoch danke für das Angebot!


----------



## stereorider84 (20. Februar 2012)

Siehste haste auch was gelernt.

M7 gibts schon länger und gibts immer noch und wegen dem werkzeug brauchste auch keine sorgen haben den die gibts mit normalem 6mm innensechskant fürn 6 inbus.
und wenn wir gerade beim thema sind es gibt auch 7mm Inbusschlüssel,
aber egal jetzt wir sind hier im bike forum und nicht im werkzeug forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (21. Februar 2012)

Hat hier jemand beim Stereo (ab 2009) komplett die Lager gewechselt?
Bis auf das Wippenlager im Sitzrohr ging alles andere relativ einfach von der Hand. 
Nur das oben genannte Lager ziert sich noch.
Hat jemand Tipps zur Vorgehensweise?


----------



## Gummischwain (21. Februar 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand beim Stereo (ab 2009) komplett die Lager gewechselt?
> Bis auf das Wippenlager im Sitzrohr ging alles andere relativ einfach von der Hand.
> Nur das oben genannte Lager ziert sich noch.
> Hat jemand Tipps zur Vorgehensweise?



Du meinst das Gleitlager, richtig?
Hm, ich hab's beim Wechsel der restlichen Lager drin gelassen.
Ist es denn wirklich hinüber?

Falls ja, passendes Rohrstück suchen, dass die Länge der Achse komplett aufnehmen kann und dann versuchen die Achse mit einer Gewindestange und passenden Unterlegscheiben auszuziehen. So würd' ich's probieren.


----------



## JDEM (21. Februar 2012)

Lager ist denk ich noch gut, aber ich muss erstmal die Umlenkhebel abbekommen. Hab jetzt wenigstens ein Bild vom zerlegten Lager gefunden, das hilft schon mal weiter.


----------



## Vincy (21. Februar 2012)

Links, wo das Lagerbolzenaußengwinde ist, ist innen eine 10mm Inbusaufnahme. Rechts am Bund, wird der rechte Umlenkhebel geklemmt.


----------



## JDEM (21. Februar 2012)

Ja, das ist das hilfreiche Bild.
Die Lager (bis auf das Gleitlager) kann ich übrigens komplett tauschen, da dreht sich teilweise nix mehr.


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Februar 2012)

Der Bolzen hat eine Inbusaufnahme von 3/8 Zoll, 10mm sind zu groß (Stereo 09), ganz großes Kino was da verbaut wurde...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Vincy (21. Februar 2012)

Bei meinem 2010er HPC wackelt da noch leicht ein 10mm Inbus.


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Februar 2012)

Komisch, bei mir hat er definitiv nicht gepasst. Dann haben sie es wahrscheinlich geändert...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## JDEM (21. Februar 2012)

Bei mir hat ein Zehner auch mehr oder weniger gepasst, denke die Passung ist nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (22. Februar 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Lager ist denk ich noch gut, aber ich muss erstmal die Umlenkhebel abbekommen.



Na wenn's noch ok ist, würd ich's drin lassen, oder? 

Bei mir waren nur das Gleitlager unten am Dämpfer sowie die beiden großen Lager nähe Tretlager hinüber. Da drehte sich schon nach 11 Monaten nix mehr!


----------



## JDEM (22. Februar 2012)

Bleibt jetzt auch drin  Rahmen wird jetzt gepulvert, da mich das mattschwarz total anödet und nicht mehr schön aussieht, danach kommen dann neue Lager rein.

Die verbauten Lager sind übrigens: 

2x6902RS Hauptlager
2x 698RS 
4x 688RS

Werden dann gegen xxx-2RS Lager getauscht, die hoffentlich länger halten.


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Februar 2012)

welche farbe wirds?
hab auch überlegt meins einer 'schönheitskur' zu unterziehen. bin mir allerdings unsicher inwieweit das abstrahlen des eloxals dem rahmen gut. hast du infos dazu?


----------



## JDEM (23. Februar 2012)

Hab mich noch nicht so wirklich entschieden 
Beim eloxierten Rahmen muss glaub ich gar nicht gestrahlt werden, aber das wird man mir denk ich noch genauer sagen können.
Das Eloxal ist auch nur ne winzig dünne Schicht, die selbst mit Schleifpapier ruckzuck runter ist, d.h. man müsste überhaupt nur ganz kurz strahlen.


----------



## psx0407 (23. Februar 2012)

...kann der dämpfer ohne weiteres ausgebaut werden oder muss die kurbelgarnitur dazu weg ?
hab´ gestern kurz hingeguckt, da sah es aber recht verbaut aus...

psx0407


----------



## JDEM (23. Februar 2012)

Geht so raus, an den unteren Dämpferbolzen kommst du von der Nichtkurbekseite ran!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (23. Februar 2012)

Seit ich auf meine 2-fach-Kurbel gewechselt hab treten vermehrt Chainsucks auf. Kann es eher daran liegen dass ich evtl. das kleine KB falsch herum montiert habe oder ist es eher die stärkere Zugspannung? Letzteres bedingt durch das Einstellen des Umwerfers auf die 2-fach-Kurbel.


----------



## Gummischwain (23. Februar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Seit ich auf meine 2-fach-Kurbel gewechselt hab treten vermehrt Chainsucks auf. Kann es eher daran liegen dass ich evtl. das kleine KB falsch herum montiert habe oder ist es eher die stärkere Zugspannung? Letzteres bedingt durch das Einstellen des Umwerfers auf die 2-fach-Kurbel.



Genau das Probleme habe ich seit dem umbau vor 4 Tagen auch. 
Denke es liegt am übergang von 22er auf das 36er Blatt. Hatte vorher ne 22,32,44 Kombi. Der cs tritt bei mir meist beim Schaltvorgang vorne auf.


----------



## austriacarp (23. Februar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Seit ich auf meine 2-fach-Kurbel gewechselt hab treten vermehrt Chainsucks auf. Kann es eher daran liegen dass ich evtl. das kleine KB falsch herum montiert habe oder ist es eher die stärkere Zugspannung? Letzteres bedingt durch das Einstellen des Umwerfers auf die 2-fach-Kurbel.


Was hat die Zugspannung mit einen Kettenklemmer zu tun? Hast du den hinteren Anschlag vom Umwerfer richtig eingestellt?


----------



## Gummischwain (23. Februar 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bleibt jetzt auch drin  Rahmen wird jetzt gepulvert, da mich das mattschwarz total anödet und nicht mehr schön aussieht, danach kommen dann neue Lager rein.
> ...
> 
> Werden dann gegen xxx-2RS Lager getauscht, die hoffentlich länger halten.



Cool. Bin mal gespannt auf's Ergebnis. 

Die Lager sind tendenziell nicht das Problem. Eher der geringe Rotationswinkel, dadurch halten die einfach nicht sehr lange. Meiner Meinung wären Gleitlager die bessere Wahl gewesen. Speziell im Horstlink sind mMn Rillenkugellager mal der größte Unfug.
Aber es hilft ungemein mal die Abdeckscheibe der Lager zu entfernen und ordentlich nachzuschmieren. Selbst die neuen von SKF hatten nur sehr wenig Fett drinne. 
Meine alten LAger waren innen völlig trocken und verrostet. Und nein, ich nutze KEINEN Hochdruckreiniger! ^^


----------



## Gummischwain (23. Februar 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Was hat die Zugspannung mit einen Kettenklemmer zu tun? Hast du den hinteren Anschlag vom Umwerfer richtig eingestellt?



Kann damit sogar ne Menge zu tun haben!
Der Umwerfer hat mMn eher weniger damit zu tun.

Die Kette wird ja unten vom Kettenblatt hochgezogen.
Wenn kein Grad vorhanden ist, liegt es wahrsl. an der Kettenlinie. Je schräger die Kette zwischen Kurbel und Kassette läuft, desto wahrsl. ein cs.
Wenn dann noch die Zugspannung erhöht ist, kann sich die Kette bei Schräglauf noch besser verklemmen.


----------



## JDEM (23. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Cool. Bin mal gespannt auf's Ergebnis.
> 
> Die Lager sind tendenziell nicht das Problem. Eher der geringe Rotationswinkel, dadurch halten die einfach nicht sehr lange. Meiner Meinung wären Gleitlager die bessere Wahl gewesen.
> Meine alten LAger waren innen völlig trocken und verrostet. Und nein, ich nutze KEINEN Hochdruckreiniger! ^^



Danke für die Tipps, werd ich mal machen mit dem nachschmieren bzw. mit Fett füllen!
Über nen Umbau auf Gleitlager hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber wäre auch wieder viel Aufwand und Bastelei, dann doch lieber ab und zu die Lager tauschen 
Die Industrielager sind halt billig, schnell zu tauschen und brauchen nicht so genaue Toleranzen wie ein gutes Gleitlager.


----------



## Gummischwain (23. Februar 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Die Industrielager sind halt billig, schnell zu tauschen und brauchen nicht so genaue Toleranzen wie ein gutes Gleitlager.



Genau das wird's sein.


----------



## osbow (23. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Genau das Probleme habe ich seit dem umbau vor 4 Tagen auch.
> Denke es liegt am übergang von 22er auf das 36er Blatt. Hatte vorher ne 22,32,44 Kombi. Der cs tritt bei mir meist beim Schaltvorgang vorne auf.



Ich fahre aktuell mit 24/36 vorne. OK, wenn es bei dir auch ist wird es weniger am kleinen KB liegen. Durch die höhere Zugspannung wird die Ketten doch mit mehr Druck auf das kleine KB geworfen. Oder irre ich mich da?

Bei mir tritt das auch immer bei einer bestimmten Position auf der Kassette auf. Verdammt, das muss man doch in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## fatz (24. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Die Lager sind tendenziell nicht das Problem. Eher der geringe Rotationswinkel, dadurch halten die einfach nicht sehr lange. Meiner Meinung wären Gleitlager die bessere Wahl gewesen.


hm! im lv-forum gab's ein riesengemaule, als beim 301 mk8 an ein paar stellen gleitlager
eingefuehrt wurden. die performance war scheint's spuerbar schlechter.
das ganze ist technisch eine ziemliche gratwanderung. entweder willst du wenig reibung
und damit industrielager die ausserhalb der spec. betrieben werden oder haltbarkeit und
gleitlager, die mehr reibung haben.
den deckel der lager vorsichtig abbauen und eine richtig dicke fettpackung reinmatschen
ist m.e. der beste weg. lager am bike sterben tendentiell sowieso eher an dreck und 
wasser als an verschleiss.


----------



## Gummischwain (24. Februar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Bei mir tritt das auch immer bei einer bestimmten Position auf der Kassette auf. Verdammt, das muss man doch in den Griff bekommen?



Das untermauert ja meine Vermutung, dass es an dem Schräglauf der Kette liegt. Aber wie willst du das in den Griff bekommen?
Leider ist die Kettenlinie beim Stereo net grad die beste, da die Kurbel weiter rechts steht als z.B. bei meinem Reaction. Und da du bei 2 fach eh mehr Schräglauf hast, tritt der cs auch häufiger auf.
Gibt's nicht so Vorrichtungen, die man an der Stebe montieren kann um die Kette abzufangen? Sowas müsste sich doch auch leicht basteln lassen. 

@ fatz: was den Verschleiß betrifft magst du da bei den restlichen Lagern sicherlich recht haben. Im Bereich der Schwinge sterben sie aber mMn früher weil der Rotationswinkel so gering ist. Bei meinen alten Lagern konnte man das ganz deutlich sehen. Auf ca. 90° konnte man das Lager kaum bewegen, der Rest ging. Vielleicht ein Einzelfall? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hinzu kam wenig Grundschmierung.
Na ja, und was die Gleitlager betrifft magst du Recht haben... fraglich ist, ob man das "mehr" an Reibung wirklich bemerken würde. Mag durchaus sein, aber vorstellen kann ich's mir nicht. 

Aber was solls, ich habe mir damals direkt einen Satz Lager auf Reserve gekauft. Wenn die neuen platt sind wird halt gewechselt... ist ja kein Hexenwerk! 

Übrigens hattest du Recht mit der "Fahrbarkeit" von 2fach-Kurbeln auch im flachen Terrain. Habe die Tage mal ein wenig rumgerechnet und bin dann vorne auf 22/36 gegangen in Verbindung mit einer 11/34 Kassette.
Resultat: Eeeehm, wozu brauchte ich nochmal gleich das große Kettenblatt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (24. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Übrigens hattest du Recht mit der "Fahrbarkeit" von 2fach-Kurbeln auch im flachen Terrain. Habe die Tage mal ein wenig rumgerechnet und bin dann vorne auf 22/36 gegangen in Verbindung mit einer 11/34 Kassette.
> Resultat: Eeeehm, wozu brauchte ich nochmal gleich das große Kettenblatt?


das kann ich dir ganz genau sagen: nimm die flex und mach n bash draus 
ich hab mich nach dem umstieg auch gefragt, warum ich jahrelang 3fach gefahren bin.


----------



## Cube99 (24. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute brächte dringend mal eure Hilfe.. 
Hab gerade beim Stereo die Lager gesäubert und neu gefettet und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Umlenkwippe per Hand gar nicht bewegen lässt. Ist das normal oder stimmt da was nicht?


----------



## Gummischwain (24. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Hey Leute brächte dringend mal eure Hilfe..
> Hab gerade beim Stereo die Lager gesäubert und neu gefettet und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Umlenkwippe per Hand gar nicht bewegen lässt. Ist das normal oder stimmt da was nicht?



Was heißt "gar nicht bewegen"?
Gehts nur schwer, oder gehts gar nicht? Ersteres ist ziemlich normal, da es ein Gleitlager ist. Sitzt bei mir auch sehr stramm drin. Muss es auch.
Es sollte sich aber dennoch per Hand bewegen lassen. Sonst stimmt was nicht.
Wie alt ist das Lager denn?


----------



## derAndre (24. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Gibt's nicht so Vorrichtungen, die man an der Stebe montieren kann um die Kette abzufangen? Sowas müsste sich doch auch leicht basteln lassen.



Beides. Es gab mal eine Kettenführung mit AintiChainsuck Nupsi. Leider finde ich die im Moment nicht mehr. Es gibt aber auch reine Anti Chain Suck Dinger wie dieses


Click für mehr Infos. 

Ich würde gerne in meine Bestehende Kettenführung gerne einfach so einen Pin reinschrauben wie der bei dem Anti Chain Suck Device verwendet wird. Kettenfresser passieren bei mir beim Stereo ja immer nur beim kleinen Blatt und extrem viel Modder. da würde ein Pin reichen um das Problem zu lösen. Hab das auch hier im Thread mal gezeigt wie ich mir das vorstelle, finde aber auch das gerade nicht 

Bis dann
der André


----------



## Cube99 (24. Februar 2012)

naja ganz leicht konnte man es schon bewegen, aber es sitzt wirklich ziemlich straff!! 
Das Lager ist das Originalverbaute im Stereo Pro 2011. 
Ok dann ist alles in Ordnung. Dann bau ich es wieder zusammen


----------



## Gummischwain (24. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> naja ganz leicht konnte man es schon bewegen, aber es sitzt wirklich ziemlich straff!!
> Das Lager ist das Originalverbaute im Stereo Pro 2011.
> Ok dann ist alles in Ordnung. Dann bau ich es wieder zusammen



Das muss so, keine Sorge! 
Kannste wieder "einpacken".


----------



## Cube99 (24. Februar 2012)

Ok Bike ist wieder ganz und der Hinterbau funktioniert auch einwandfrei


----------



## stereorider84 (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ihr habt hier garade das richtige thema.
Ich habe heut mein stereo sauber gemacht und da ich schon oft bei euch gelesen hab
das die Lager ziemlich sparsam geschmiert sind hab ich auch gleich mal da rein geschaut
und was seh ich da, "SPARSAM" ist noch untertrieben, die dinger waren sch..... trocken.
Hab jetzt alles eingefettet und wieder zusammen gebaut.Kaputt war aber keines.
Hab schon an vielen bikes geschraubt aber heute zum ersten mal an den Lagern eines stereos und sowas hab ich auch noch net gesehen.

@Cube99 ,mein umlenker ging aber eigentlich recht gut per hand.
vielleicht ist bei mir dann was hinüber????
Was sagt ihr???


----------



## Strampelaffe (24. Februar 2012)

Also ich für meinen Fall muss bestätigen, dass der Umlenkhebel auch bei meinem Stereo recht schwergängig ist, wenn man ihn von Hand bewegt. Hatte mich ebenso gewundert, aber daran nichts geändert, also so gelassen wie es ist. Es funktioniert ja alles einwandfrei.

Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereorider84 (24. Februar 2012)

@Strampelaffe.hast recht.

ich lass es jetzt auch so wie es ist.
never change a running system.


----------



## Strampelaffe (24. Februar 2012)

> never change a running system.


 
Jo, genau das hatte ich mir in mancher Situation auch schon mal gedacht..... natürlich nachdem mir klar war, dass ich besser die Finger davon gelassen hätte.


----------



## osbow (24. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Das untermauert ja meine Vermutung, dass es an dem Schräglauf der Kette liegt. Aber wie willst du das in den Griff bekommen?
> Leider ist die Kettenlinie beim Stereo net grad die beste, da die Kurbel weiter rechts steht als z.B. bei meinem Reaction. Und da du bei 2 fach eh mehr Schräglauf hast, tritt der cs auch häufiger auf.
> Gibt's nicht so Vorrichtungen, die man an der Stebe montieren kann um die Kette abzufangen? Sowas müsste sich doch auch leicht basteln lassen.



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Ich hab ja "nur" das große KB gegen ein Bash und das 34er gegen ein 36er KB getauscht. Wieso ändert sich da jetzt die Kettenlinie? Ich guck mal morgen bei der nächsten Ausfahrt ob ich dem auf den Grund komme.

@derAndre Bei Hibike gibt´s das Teil. Leider habe ich noch nicht rausfinden können ob das was taugt.
http://www.hibike.de/produkt/9c8531151f9bf883c0867a3e1777985f/K-Edge ACS Anti-Chain-Suck.html


----------



## JDEM (24. Februar 2012)

Hab jetzt schon neue Lager bereitliegen, nur beim pulvern muss wohl auch das Gleitlager raus. 
Dafür hat bestimmt keiner die Maße oder? Glaub kaum, dass es den Ausbau überlebt.

Sied montieren der Kettenführung mit Innenlagerklemmung hatte ich auch keine Chainsucks mehr, da reicht schon die Platte und die Kette kann nicht mehr zwischen kleines KB und Schwinge gezogen werden.


----------



## osbow (24. Februar 2012)

Eine KeFü mit Innenlagerklemmung habe ich ja. Das hilft aber nicht viel.


----------



## JDEM (24. Februar 2012)

Und dazwischen ist immer noch so viel Platz für die Kette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (24. Februar 2012)

Ich meine die Ketten fällt bei mir nicht auf das Kurbellager, sonder verkeilt sich zwischen Kettenstrebe und dem keinen KB. Die Führungsrolle der KeFü ist seit dem Wechsel auf 2-fach auch etwas weiter weg vom Bash platziert da eine zu nahe Position am Bash die Kettenlinie dermaßen beeinträchtigt das sich beim Rücktritt die Kette verkeilt. Vielleicht probiere ich meine Ausfahrt morgen zum Teile ohne KeFü.


----------



## austriacarp (24. Februar 2012)

Probier mal ein Saint Schaltwerk da brauchst auch keine Kettenführung


----------



## derAndre (25. Februar 2012)

Oxbow: ich will das Ding nicht. Ich hab ja ne Stinger Kettenführung verbaut. Da würde ich gerne einfach ein Loch reinbohren diesen Nupsi reinschrauben damit das kleine Blatt die Kette nicht einsaugen kann. Die Frage ist ob man die Nupsi einzeln kaufen kann. Ich Frage mich ob es nicht eine einfache Schraube mit den Aluhülse auch tun würde.

Kushi, ich bekomme ebenfalls trotz Stingers noch hin und wieder Sucks. Wie geschrieben bei extremen Modder.


----------



## JDEM (25. Februar 2012)

Hehe, bei solchen Bedingungen bin ich nicht unterwegs


----------



## Gummischwain (25. Februar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Ich hab ja "nur" das große KB gegen ein Bash und das 34er gegen ein 36er KB getauscht. Wieso ändert sich da jetzt die Kettenlinie? ...



Bei dir nicht, aber bei mir. Ich habe ja von 3 fach auch 2 fach gewechselt. Zusätzlich von 32 auf 36 hoch. Daher nutze ich nun mit dem mitttleren Blatt automatisch auch hinten mehr Gänge und das bedeutet auch mehr Schräglauf als vorher.


----------



## austriacarp (25. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Bei dir nicht, aber bei mir. Ich habe ja von 3 fach auch 2 fach gewechselt. Zusätzlich von 32 auf 36 hoch. Daher nutze ich nun mit dem mitttleren Blatt automatisch auch hinten mehr Gänge und das bedeutet auch mehr Schräglauf als vorher.


 
Ich nutze mit den mitlleren Kettenblatt hinten alle Gänge


----------



## xerto (25. Februar 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Ich nutze mit den mitlleren Kettenblatt hinten alle Gänge



ich auch


----------



## Ryo (25. Februar 2012)

Salute,
Nach etwas längerer Forumsabstinenz verschlägts mich wieder hier her

Meine The One hat mich diesen Winter den letzten Nerv gekostet, ergo wird sie in den Ruhestand geschickt...jetzt grüble ich grade drüber, was folgen soll? Mit welchen Ankern seid ihr denn so Unterwegs? Evtl. die ein oder andere Empfehlung?


----------



## xerto (25. Februar 2012)

Ryo schrieb:


> Meine The One hat mich diesen Winter den letzten Nerv gekostet, ergo wird sie in den Ruhestand geschickt...jetzt grüble ich grade drüber, was folgen soll? Mit welchen Ankern seid ihr denn so Unterwegs? Evtl. die ein oder andere Empfehlung?



hayes stroker. is ne gute bremse..


momentan auch sehr preiswert im bikemarkt 







übrigens lesen und suchfunktion hilft...


----------



## Ryo (25. Februar 2012)

Hayes Stroker? Ist die wirklich so gut? Dann schau ich mir die gleich mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (26. Februar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Bei dir nicht, aber bei mir. Ich habe ja von 3 fach auch 2 fach gewechselt. Zusätzlich von 32 auf 36 hoch.



 Das gleiche habe ich ja auch gemacht.

Bin heute mal mit KeFü und ohne gefahren. Kein Unterschied. Bei einer bestimmten Position der Kette auf der Kassette (höchster Gang) verfängt sich die Ketten am kleinen KB (bei runter schalten) und wird nach oben gezogen, so dass sie sich zwischen KB und Kettenstrebe verkeilt. Ähnlich wie auf dem Bild:






@Ryo Die neuen Shimano-Bremsen haben eine sehr gute Resonanz hier im Forum. Ich bin mit meiner SLX aus sehr zufrieden. Wenn du nicht viel Wert auf Optik legst und eine gute und zuverlässige Bremse suchst wirst du mit der SLX, XT oder XTR zufrieden sein.


----------



## JDEM (26. Februar 2012)

Untersuch mal das Kettenblatt auf Grate und schau dir die Schalthilfen genau an, vll. bleibt die Kette dort hängen und wird mit hochgezogen.


----------



## Gummischwain (26. Februar 2012)

Einfach mal die Kresse halten, wenn man nichts sinnvolles zum Thema zu sagen hat, wäre übrigens auch ne Maßnahme und hilft ebenfalls ungemein! 

@ Ryo: ich z.B. habe mit Magura seit Jahren nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Fahre aktuell die Louise und hatte vorher 5 Jahre lang ne Julie am bike. Beide völlig sorgenfrei! Mag leichtere geben, aber das ist mir bei einer Bremse nicht so wichtig. Jeder hat so seine Vorlieben!  Die neue SLX soll in der Tat auch sehr gut sein. Die Frage ist halt auch, was du damit vor hast. Also welcher Einsatzbereich?
Von HS solltest du aber mMn unbedingt die Finger lassen! Da sparst du wirklich am falschen Ende.

@ osbow: wie gesagt, es liegt wahrsl. am Schräglauf, da du nun automatisch mit dem mittleren Blatt hinten mehr Gänge nutzt. Anders kann ich's mir nicht erklären. Bei mir tritt's nun auch auf... auch bei Gängen die hinten weiter oben auf der Kassette liegen. Habe schon von mehreren Leuten hier gehört, dass sie das gleiche Problem haben seit dem Umbau auf 2fach. Ist also kein Einzelfall. Was man dagegen tun kann... keine Ahnung. 
Ich meide hinten einfach die letzten 3 Gänge oben und schalte vorne früher runter. Klappt bis jetzt ganz gut. 

@ Andre: danke für das Bild. Wenn du eine Lösung findest wäre ich seeehr daran interessiert.


----------



## JDEM (26. Februar 2012)

Wieviele Spacer habt ihr denn auf der Antriebsseite unter der Innenlagerschale verbaut? (mehr als einer ist ja eh nicht möglich )
Die Kettenlinie ist aber generell beim Stereo ziemlich dämlich...


----------



## osbow (26. Februar 2012)

Keinen Spacer. Nur die KeFü. Ich stell noch mal meine erste Frage. Kann es daran liegen das ich das kleine KB falsch herum montiert habe?


----------



## Gummischwain (26. Februar 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Keinen Spacer. Nur die KeFü. Ich stell noch mal meine erste Frage. Kann es daran liegen das ich das kleine KB falsch herum montiert habe?



Hmmm... ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Zähne des kleinen KB asymetrisch geformt sind. Gehe aber stark davon aus... warte... jep in der Tat. sie sind es!
Könnte also in deinem Fall gut daran liegen.

Probier's doch einfach mal aus. Ist doch schnell gemacht!


----------



## osbow (26. Februar 2012)

Recht hast du. Werde ich mal nächste Woche machen. Wollte das zwar schon am diesem WE machen aber das Wetter hat mehr zu fahren als zu schrauben animiert.


----------



## MooNFisH (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kurz zu mir: ich bin noch relativ "frisch" auf dem Gebiet MTB allgemein.. dem wirke ich aber entgegen, indem ich mein Wissen erweitere durch den Komplettaufbau eines Cube Stereos! Das Projekt habe ich mir gesetzt, um einfach ein besseres Verständnis für das Rad zu bekommen.. und natürlich weil es Spaß macht 

Nun bin ich schon recht weit gekommen.. es fehlen u.a. noch die Bremsen und die Züge der Gangschaltung müssen noch verlegt werden.. und genau da benötige ich Hilfe bzw. bin ich auf das Forum/den Thread hier gestoßen:

und zwar wäre evtl. jemand so freundlich und könnte für mich mal den Verlauf der Züge (Gangschaltung/Bremse) am Cube Stereo "dokumentieren" bzw. abfotografieren? Ich weiß noch nicht genau, wie die "normalerweise" verlegt werden und wo sie "offen" liegen bzw ab wo/an welchen Stellen keine Außenhülle verwendet wird. Für ein paar Detailfotos wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar!

Beste Grüße!


----------



## fatz (27. Februar 2012)

MooNFisH schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht genau, wie die "normalerweise" verlegt werden und wo sie "offen" liegen bzw ab wo/an welchen Stellen keine Außenhülle verwendet wird.


egal, wie cube das macht, tu dir den gefallen und verleg die dinger komplett geschlossen.
kein dreck im zug = kein aerger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (27. Februar 2012)

Ausserdem wird der Umwerferzug werksseitig unter dem Unterrohr verlegt. Das hat mich jedesmal beim anpacken genervt, er is jetzt bei den anderen beiden...


----------



## tomtom9 (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
bin seit ein paar Wochen besitzer eines Cube Stereo und hab mir da nen Rocco Coil eingebaut!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MARZOCCHI-RO...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53ea805131
oder
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Marzocchi-Ro...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2ebb9bc432

Und was soll ich sagen, das Fahrwerk ist der mega Hammer. Wippen gibts eigentlich immer noch kaum und ein derart sensibles Ansprechen bei nem AM Bike ist einfach nur Genial.

Also wer jetzt nicht so auf das Gewicht schaut, einfach mal als Tipp.


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Februar 2012)

Danke! Werd ich mir mal ansehen. 

Zur Bremse: XT!!!

War auch Testsieger, bei der MB.


----------



## austriacarp (27. Februar 2012)

@Moonfish Habe dir mal ein paar Bilder gemacht zur Zugverlegung


----------



## Vincy (27. Februar 2012)

MooNFisH schrieb:


> und zwar wäre evtl. jemand so freundlich und könnte für mich mal den Verlauf der Züge (Gangschaltung/Bremse) am Cube Stereo "dokumentieren" bzw. abfotografieren? Ich weiß noch nicht genau, wie die "normalerweise" verlegt werden und wo sie "offen" liegen bzw ab wo/an welchen Stellen keine Außenhülle verwendet wird. Für ein paar Detailfotos wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar!
> 
> Beste Grüße!


 
Kann man doch auch gut auf der Cube-Webseite erkennen. 
http://www.cube.eu/full/hpa/stereo-sl/
http://www.cube.eu/full/hpa/stereo-pro/
http://www.cube.eu/full/hpa/stereo-race/
Die hintere Bremsleitung führt links oberhalb am Unterrohr entlang. Rechts daneben der Schaltzug vom Schaltwerk.
Der Schaltzug vom Umwerfer führt unterhalb des Unterrohrs entlang und mündet in die Schwinge.


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. Februar 2012)

Oft gesucht, nie gefunden (oder "oft kopiert, nie erreicht? ): Rahmengewicht Cube Stereo 2009/10/11 'black anodized'

20" + RP23 + Schaltauge + FSA Orbit Z r (ohne Aheadkappe/Konusspacer/Aheadschraube, sonst komplett)
*nicht* dabei: X12 Achse von DT Swiss (=76g)

*3381g*

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (27. Februar 2012)

Bezüglich der Zugführung: 
Mit 3fach oder 4fach Leitungshalterungen lassen sich die Züge wesentlich eleganter auf dem Unterrohr verlegen. Gibt es u.a. von Scott & Canyon...


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. Februar 2012)

Genau, ist der DT Hebel. Rahmen ist eloxiert, habs oben ergänzt, danke.


----------



## JDEM (27. Februar 2012)

Danke auch fürs wiegen


----------



## Cube99 (29. Februar 2012)

Gibt es irgend einen Adapter, dass man Sattelstüzen mit 30,9 mm am Stereo verbauen kann?


----------



## tomtom9 (29. Februar 2012)

ja gibts!
ich hab so einen brauche ihn aber eigentl nicht!
was wär dir das teil wert?
grüße
thomas


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Februar 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Rahmengewicht Cube Stereo 2009/10/11 '*black anodized*'





_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Eloxiert oder lackiert?



jetzt?


----------



## JDEM (29. Februar 2012)

Schon mal was von der "ändern-Funktion" gehört?


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Februar 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Schon mal was von der "ändern-Funktion" gehört?



Wer jetzt? ich hab meinen Posting 20min vor dem Zitierten geändert


----------



## JDEM (29. Februar 2012)

Aso, das mag dann wieder Sinn ergeben


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Februar 2012)

Schön dass Du das auch so siehst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guerill0 (29. Februar 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgend einen Adapter, dass man Sattelstüzen mit 30,9 mm am Stereo verbauen kann?



Voila
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/29298


----------



## MooNFisH (29. Februar 2012)

@ austriacarp: vielen Dank für die Fotos bezüglich Zugverlegung!
und natürlich auch besten Dank an die anderen für die Tipps! das hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter - am Wochenende schaue ich mir das nochmal genauer an.. 

derzeit bin ich dabei, den Thread hier durchzuarbeiten.. bin bei Seite 60 angekommen, aber ganz schön viel zu lesen


----------



## mi2 (1. März 2012)

hi leute. hab gerade mal die dichtungen an meinen rp23 gewechselt.Dabei hab ich mich an das video gehalten [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vb8BNsFcINQ"]Float RP23 Rebuild      - YouTube[/nomedia]

nur am ende beim zusammendrücken mit hilfe des rebounds hab ich keinen unterschied bemerkt.kann der rebound auch nur einzeln kaputt sein?

sonst hat alles gut geklappt. Leider habe ich beim ausbau den schraubenkopf der unteren Dämpferbefestigungsschraube rund gedreht ( der war sehr fest und mein schlüssel hat wohl nicht richtig gegriffen).







gibt es die in der mitte des bildes zu sehende schraube auch einzeln ?


----------



## Route66 (1. März 2012)

Hi,



mi2 schrieb:


> gibt es die in der mitte des bildes zu sehende schraube auch einzeln ?



ziemlich sicher gibt es die nicht einzeln. 
Kannst aber durch eine normale Stahlschraube ersetzen. 
Musst nur das Gewinde vorne auf die passende Länge bringen, also längere Schraube kaufen und passend absägen.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## baumeister21 (1. März 2012)

So einfach ist das nicht. Bei normalen Zylinderschrauben (z.B. DIN912) ist der Schaft meist ein wenig kleiner als 8mm. Man hat dann ein zu großes Spiel zwischen Schraube und Dämpferbuchse.

Frag doch mal bei dieversen Cube-Händlern nach. Vielleicht hast du viel Glück und bekommst eine. Oder selber was drehen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. März 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> nur am ende beim zusammendrücken mit hilfe des rebounds hab ich keinen unterschied bemerkt.kann der rebound auch nur einzeln kaputt sein?



also wenn dein dämpfer mit offenem rebound genauso schnell "rauskommt" wie mit auf anschlag gedrehtem, dann hast den in der tat geschossen


----------



## mi2 (1. März 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> also wenn dein dämpfer mit offenem rebound genauso schnell "rauskommt" wie mit auf anschlag gedrehtem, dann hast den in der tat geschossen


 ne ok ich habs jetzt nochmal probiert. geht doch. nur mit der schraube. hab ich jetzt nen problem . hab sie mit ner zange rausgedreht. geht bestimmt auch wieder rein


----------



## wengertflitzer (1. März 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> ...Leider habe ich beim ausbau den schraubenkopf der unteren Dämpferbefestigungsschraube rund gedreht...



Ach nee, dann bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, dem dieses Malheur widerfahren ist. Ich habe als Ersatz eine 6Kant-VA-Schraube rein, und diese guuuuut festgezogen (was das Mamagewinde aus Alu halt so zulässt). Von Spiel/Luft, das/die sich ergeben könnte, weil das Gewinde über die ganze Länge geht, habe ich die letzten Jahre nichts verspürt. Oder bin ich nur zu unsensibel? 

Also: 0815-Schraube rein, Ellbogenfest angezogen, fahren-fahren-fahren und nicht mehr drüber nachdenken!

Keep on rollin'


----------



## MooNFisH (3. März 2012)

nun mal eine Frage zum Thema Bremsen bzw. Adapter:
wie schon geschrieben, baue ich mir ja gerade mein Stereo auf.. ich möchte mir nun noch Avid Elixir X.9 - Bremsen holen (vorne: 203; hinten: 185er Scheibe).. nur welche Adapter brauche ich für das Stereo? Ist beides mal ein PM auf IS2000 Adapter richtig?

Mein Stereo Rahmen ist Modell 2009/2010.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumeister21 (3. März 2012)

Sind die Aufnahmen an Gabel und Rahmen die gleichen?


----------



## osbow (3. März 2012)

So große Bremsen am Stereo? Wie schwer bist du?


----------



## OIRAM (3. März 2012)

*


MooNFisH schrieb:



			nun mal eine Frage zum Thema Bremsen bzw. Adapter:
wie schon geschrieben, baue ich mir ja gerade mein Stereo auf.. ich möchte mir nun noch Avid Elixir X.9 - Bremsen holen (vorne: 203; hinten: 185er Scheibe).. nur welche Adapter brauche ich für das Stereo? Ist beides mal ein PM auf IS2000 Adapter richtig?

Mein Stereo Rahmen ist Modell 2009/2010.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Die aufnahme eines Bremssattels ist eigentlich immer PM.
IS2000 ist quer am Rahmen zur Bremssattelaufnahme verschraubt.
PM ist parallel zur Bremssattelaufnahme verschraubt.

IS2000 ist bei Deinem Stereo, hinten der Standart. 
Mußt Du nur in Deiner gewünschten Größe kaufen (185mm).
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die 2009/2010 Modelle die Bremsscheibengrößenfreigabe nicht nur bis 180 mm haben.

PM ist bei den meißten modernen Gabel Standart, in 6" , aber auf die max. Scheibengrößenfreigabe des Herstellers achten. 
Bei Magura Gabeln ist die PM aufnahme bei einigen Modellen auch 7" groß.

Schönen Gruß, Mario
*


----------



## JDEM (3. März 2012)

Wenn er uns schreibt welche Gabel verbaut ist, dann können wir ihm ja direkt auch die passenden Adapter mitteilen 
Ist Avid nicht auf 180mm umgesattelt? Von Standard(s) kann man im Bikebereich bei dem Nebeneinander und Ausnahmen auch nur bedingt sprechen...


----------



## fatz (3. März 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die 2009/2010 Modelle die Bremsscheibengrößenfreigabe nicht nur bis 180 mm haben.


die 5mm sind ja wohl absolut schnurzpupsegal.


----------



## MooNFisH (4. März 2012)

vielen Dank für euren Input! 
da ich noch unerfahren bin, habe ich einfach mal ein Fotos der Gabel-Bremsaufnahme gemacht - siehe unten (Bild der Rahmen-Bremsaufnahme zum Vergleich gibts hier noch).

ich habe eine Rock Shox Revelation Dual Air mit 140mm Federweg.

und exakt: die 2011er-Avid x.9 Bremse waren noch 203/185mm. Die neuen 2012-Modelle sind 200/180mm (siehe hier)
bin aber noch am überlegen, evtl. das Auslaufmodell zu nehmen.. ist ca. 50 Euro günstiger 

d.h. hinten brauche ich einen PM auf IS2000 Adapter!
und vorne? den gleichen oder?

@osbow: zu der Bremsenkombination (VR: 203, HR: 185mm) wurde mir damals vom Verkäufer des Rahmens geraten.. meinst du (ihr), das wäre überdimensioniert? ich wiege ~67kg, mein Stereo ist 16"

hier die Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (4. März 2012)

MooNFisH schrieb:


> @osbow: zu der Bremsenkombination (VR: 203, HR: 185mm) wurde mir damals vom Verkäufer des Rahmens geraten.. meinst du (ihr), das wäre überdimensioniert? ich wiege ~67kg, mein Stereo ist 16"



Ich behaupte mal ganz frech das ist ein wenig überdimensioniert. Es schadet zwar wenig, bringt aber auch nicht viel 185/160 oder 185/185 reichen locker. Ich habe 30 Kilo mehr auf den Rippen und komme mit 203/185 mehr als gut klar und ich fahre nun wahrlich nicht schonend. In Deinem Fall würde ich schau'n was ich günstiger bekomme.


----------



## mi2 (4. März 2012)

bei 67kg kannst du locker 160 160 fahren. mach ich mit meinen 70 kg auch so. kommt natürlich auch bissel auf die gegend an wo du fährst.


----------



## OIRAM (4. März 2012)

*@ MooNFisH

Laut Deinen Fotos benötigst Du vorne und hinten einen IS2000 Adapter auf PM in der gewünschten Bremsscheibengröße.

Was die größe der Bremsscheiben angeht, ist die Kombi aus 203/180, für Dein Gewicht, etwas Überdimensioniert. 
Ne ordentliche Bremsleistung erziehlst Du nur mit warmen Bremsen.
Und bei Deinem Körpergewicht, wirst Du die großen Scheiben noch nicht mal auf Zimmertemperatur bringen...

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pc3ab5a1c2910bd2590fea80bfe448da8/s/Avid-Adapter-fuer.html


Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. März 2012)

mi2 schrieb:


> bei 67kg kannst du locker 160 160 fahren. mach ich mit meinen 70 kg auch so. kommt natürlich auch bissel auf die gegend an wo du fährst.



halt ich für ein gerücht  ich fahr auch 200/180 und selbst am cc radvorne 180! gewcihtstechnisch reih ich mich zwischen euch ein. wer entsprechend fährt kann auch mit 69kg 200 scheiben gut gebracuhen..passiert mir auch regelmäßig bei testrädern, wenn an "enduros" hinten dann mit 160ger schieben unnötiger weise verbaut werden. einmal ne kurve zu hart angebremst wirds hintenraus schon ruck zuck eng.


----------



## mi2 (4. März 2012)

muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. ich bin von 185/185 auf 160/160 und fahre damit weiterhin mit genug bremskraft


----------



## butmymemory (4. März 2012)

Hej

so, hier mal meins. ist seit gestern fertig. 














http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/rx/0f/rx0f1wuqqq5k/large_1.JPG


----------



## austriacarp (4. März 2012)

butmymemory schrieb:


> Hej
> 
> so, hier mal meins. ist seit gestern fertig.


Ist aber nicht dein Ernst das du den Zug für die Sattelstütze so lassen willst Ansonsten schaut es recht gut aus.


----------



## butmymemory (4. März 2012)

stimmt, da könnt man nochmal ran! das musste heute schnell gehen. n schutz für den dämpfer habe ich auch nicht mehr geschafft zu basteln.


----------



## Zauber-flo (4. März 2012)

Hi Community,

mal ne frage an an alle Stereo Fahrer, möchte mir jetzt dann ein Stereo zulegen und bin mir unsicher wegen der Rahmen Größe ( 16 oder 18 ).
Nun würde ich gerne von euch wissen was ihr so bevorzugt, natürlich mit angaben von Körpergröße. 
Zu mir: ich bin 1,76 und 75 kg möchte eher ein Kompaktes bike haben.

Mir ist schon klar das ich bei Größen erst Fahren sollte bevor ich mich entscheide, wollte aber trotzdem wissen was ihr so Fahrt.

@ butmymemory
Sehr schönes Bike

Gruß Flo


----------



## butmymemory (4. März 2012)

Danke! Ich bin auch 1,76 und fahre ein 18". Das stereo meiner frau ist bei 17". Das wäre für mich schon grenzwertig. Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeFLOH (4. März 2012)

Hi, 
ich baue mir gerade ein 2008 Stereo auf.
MIr ist allerdings aufgefallen das der E-Type Umwerfer sehr nah am Dämpfer sitzt. Ist das so normal oder muss ich einen anderen E-Type haben?? Gibt es überhaupt eine andere Bauform, dieser hier ist ein XT.

Nochwas, ich weiss das Thema ist schon behandelt worden, allerdings frage ich nochmal zur Sicherheit nach Die obere Dämpferaufnahme ist doch beidseitig gleich breit oder (so dass der Dämpfer mittig in der Wippe sitzt, aller etwas Versetzt zu den Ausfallendenen).
(Die Dämpferbuchsen sind von wingover)

Grüße Flo


----------



## Silvermoon (4. März 2012)

Heute endlich fertig geworden: 
mein kleines *"Türkiss" *



​
Nicht wundern, dass noch keine Griffe und Pedale dran sind  Hoffe, die kommen bald! Auf die warte ich schon soooooo lange  Beides übrigens auch in "Türkiss"  Ansonsten wird zur ersten Probefahrt die Alternative in schwarz genommen.
Mehr Bilder von meinem Stereo findet ihr in meinem Album


----------



## mi2 (5. März 2012)

der zweitschönste stereo rahmen aller zeiten kommt gleich nach dem 09er black and white.ich würd das rand nur viel weißer aufbauen . viel spaß damit


----------



## Gummischwain (5. März 2012)

"Etwas" weißer 





Auf die barends wurde "leider" bestanden! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Silvermoon: hat's geklappt mit der durchgehenden Leitungsverlegung hinten?


----------



## jammerlappen (5. März 2012)

Hi Silvermoon, 

schönes Rad! Läuft die Kettenführung wie sie soll? Beim meinem letzten Versuch die nachzubauen hat es die Kette beim Schalten von Klein auf Mittel und zurück immer an der Kettenstrebe hochgezogen. Funktiionierts bei Dir unter Last?

Gruß


----------



## Gummischwain (5. März 2012)

@ Zauber-flo: Deine Schrittlänge ist mE viel entscheidender. Miss die mal nach. Dann kann mir dir zumindest in etwa sagen, wo's hingeht.
Beim Probefahren solltest du wenn du dich mittig über das bike stellst noch ne handbereit Platz zwischen Schritt und dem Rahmen haben.

@ bikeFLOH: Ja, der Dämpfer sitzt mittig in der Wippe. Zumindest bei den Stereos nach 2009. Davor war's nach meinem Wissen nicht anders. Zum Umwerfer: da bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## zuberstar (5. März 2012)

Schicke WLS Stereos! Da ich auch noch an einem Stereo WLS Aufbau beschäftigt bin, wüßte ich gerne mal was eure Bikes so auf die Waage bringen. 
@silvermoon: Könntest du irgendwann mal berichten wie sich die DP coil mit der x-soft Feder fährt. Habe derzeit eine Revelation DP air verbaut und spiele mit dem Gedanken das Teil umzubauen. Danke!


----------



## austriacarp (5. März 2012)

meines hat aktuell 14,5 kg


----------



## jammerlappen (5. März 2012)

Ich bin zwar nich silvermoon, aber die x-soft ist für mich (64kg mit Rucksack) zu weich. Ich würde meine abgeben...
Aber Ansprechen und Federwegsnutzung ist wirklich ne komplett andere Liga!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (5. März 2012)

bikeFLOH schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich baue mir gerade ein 2008 Stereo auf.
> MIr ist allerdings aufgefallen das der E-Type Umwerfer sehr nah am Dämpfer sitzt. Ist das so normal oder muss ich einen anderen E-Type haben?? Gibt es überhaupt eine andere Bauform, dieser hier ist ein XT.
> 
> ...



Hi,

ich habe mir auch vor einigen Jahren ein 2008er Stereo aufgebaut.
Der E-Type XT Umwerfer ist schon OK..(er sitzt wirklich sehr nah am Dämpfer) ..da passiert aber nichts.
Optimal würde ein 2007er XT Umwerfer passen. (Geht aber auch mit allen neueren)
Eventuell musst du nur die Schrabe für die Zugfixierung etwas abschleifen bzw. eine Schraube mit einem flacheren Kopf benutzen.

Der Dämpfer sitzt NICHT mittig im Rahmen. (Hatte mich auch anfangs gewundert) ist aber OK so.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau!

...bei Fragen kannst du mir auch gerne eine PM schicken.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Gummischwain (6. März 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> ...
> Der Dämpfer sitzt *NICHT *mittig *im Rahmen*. (Hatte mich auch anfangs gewundert) ist aber OK so.
> ...



Vom Rahmen haben er und meiner einer auch nicht gesprochen!
Die Frage war, sitzt er mittig in der Wippe. 

Soweit ich weiß, ist der Dämpfer insgesamt nach links leicht versetzt zum Rahmenrohr, aber dennoch mittig in der Wippe angebracht.
Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## DerC (6. März 2012)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> Stereo 2008 Lagerbezeichnung.
> Nadellager:HK1414RS(d=14D=20B=14)=Nadellagerhülse Hauptlager.
> Die anderen haben folgene Lagerbezeichnung.
> 688-2Z(d=8mmD=16B=5)oder 628/8mm,bezeichnung SKF.
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen, 

ich brauch für das Bike meiner Frau das Nadellager HK1414RS, finde aber nirgendswo eins
Könnt Ihr mir nen guten Tip geben?

Thx


----------



## austriacarp (6. März 2012)

Das kriegst sogar bei Amazon im Baumarkt oder hier
http://www.mercateo.at/p/334-500340/Nadelhuelse_HK_1414_RS_INA_VPE_25_ST.html?chooseGeo=true


----------



## Silvermoon (6. März 2012)

@jammerlappen und zuberstar:

Kann jetzt weder über die Ke-fü noch über die X-Soft Feder was berichten, da ich das Bike leider noch nicht fahren konnte. Bin ja auch "nur" ne kleine Hobbyschrauberin und habe gestern das Stereo zur "Endabnahme" in ne Fachwerkstatt gegeben, um einfach sicher zu gehen, dass alles in Ordnung ist. Hab dann ein besseres Gefühl  Hoffe, die "Manöverkritik" fällt nicht so hart aus  
Erste Probefahrt ist fürs WE geplant!


----------



## austriacarp (10. März 2012)

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand das Stereo mit einer 160 mm Gabel fährt. Ich habe aktuell eine 100 bis 140mm Magura Thor Gabel verbaut Berauf ist das auch OK aber beim Downhill ist mir das Bike zu Kopflastig. Im Vergleich zu meinen Trailfox ist es vorne um einiges tiefer fühlt sich deshalb auch Bergab nicht so toll an wie das BMC. Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mir meine Wotan Gabel 120 bis 160mm einbauen soll hat da jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerC (10. März 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Das kriegst sogar bei Amazon im Baumarkt oder hier
> http://www.mercateo.at/p/334-500340/Nadelhuelse_HK_1414_RS_INA_VPE_25_ST.html?chooseGeo=true


 

Thx und erledigt


----------



## Schmiederich (10. März 2012)

kannste fahren
eine 160 er gabel wertet das stereo schon auf
runterwärts fühlt sichs viel besser an
sie sollte aber absenkbar sein
ich hatte meinem auch eine verpasst bin aber auf ein
specialized enduro umgestiegen, da liegen welten dazwischen.....
bergauf top, bergab top ist halt ne andere liga......


----------



## austriacarp (10. März 2012)

Danke für die Info habe eine Wotan mit 120 bis 160 liegen und werde die mal einbauen. Ich fahre das Cube Stereo auch nur als Zweitrad neben meinen Trailfox 01 und da sind auch welten dazwischen ist wie du schon geschrieben hast eine ganz andere Liga kann man sich aber kaum vorstellen wenn man nichts anderes kennt.


----------



## Strampelaffe (15. März 2012)

Hallo in die Runde! 

Konnte heute seit langem mal wieder 'ne kleine Tour mit meinem Stereo machen. Es hat aber nicht sehr lange gedauert, bis ich mich daran erinnern musste, dass mein Sattel knarzt.
Es ist ein Fizik Gobi XM, wie er serienmäßig bei den 2010er Stereos verbaut wurde. Leider hatte ich im letzten Herbst schon vergeblich versucht, durch Fetten der metallischen Verbindungsstellen Abhilfe zu schaffen.

Kann mir jemand eine Alternative zu dem Sattel nennen? Er sollte von der Form und dem Sitz-"Comfort" dem Gobi gleichen, da mein Hinterteil die Gobi-Geometrie bereits angenommen hat. 
Für einen Tipp wäre ich euch dankbar.

Grüße
Joachim


----------



## psx0407 (15. März 2012)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Es hat aber nicht sehr lange gedauert, bis ich mich daran erinnern musste, dass mein Sattel knarzt...Leider hatte ich im letzten Herbst schon vergeblich versucht, durch Fetten der metallischen Verbindungsstellen Abhilfe zu schaffen.


sicher, daß es wirklich der sattel ist ?
auch wenn die geräusche vermeintlich vom sattel her kommen, so haben sich häufig andere ursachen herausgestellt, wie z.b:
zuganschläge, in denen die verdickungen der züge knarzen
hintere achse, bei der oft einfaches lösen und geringfügig strammer oder leicht lockerer anziehen hilft, oder auch einfetten des schnellspanners bzw. der schraubachse.
gruß.
psx0407


----------



## Strampelaffe (15. März 2012)

Hallo psx0407,

ja, ich bin sicher, dass es der Sattel ist. Zum einen knarzt es ja nicht nur, wenn gerade ein Zug betätigt wird, andererseits knarzt es zyklisch beim Treten und ändert sich, wenn ich etwas auf dem Sattel nach vorne rutsche. Im Wiegtritt ist halt auch Ruhe, und meine Ohren orten ganz klar den Sattel als "Knarzquelle".

Gruß,
Joachim


----------



## austriacarp (15. März 2012)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Hallo psx0407,
> 
> ja, ich bin sicher, dass es der Sattel ist. Zum einen knarzt es ja nicht nur, wenn gerade ein Zug betätigt wird, andererseits knarzt es zyklisch beim Treten und ändert sich, wenn ich etwas auf dem Sattel nach vorne rutsche. Im Wiegtritt ist halt auch Ruhe, und meine Ohren orten ganz klar den Sattel als "Knarzquelle".
> 
> ...


Sattelstütze scheint mir eher das Problem Zumindestens war es bei mir so. Probier den Sattel mal mit einer anderen Stütze.


----------



## psx0407 (15. März 2012)

Strampelaffe schrieb:


> Hallo psx0407,
> ja, ich bin sicher, dass es der Sattel ist. Zum einen knarzt es ja nicht nur, wenn gerade ein Zug betätigt wird, andererseits knarzt es zyklisch beim Treten und ändert sich, wenn ich etwas auf dem Sattel nach vorne rutsche. Im Wiegtritt ist halt auch Ruhe, und meine Ohren orten ganz klar den Sattel als "Knarzquelle".


habe das gleiche rad und hatte genau das gleiche phänomen. habe die schnellspannachse nur gelöst und wieder angezogen (´nen tick fester) und dann war ruhe. konnte es selber kaum glauben...
probier´s einfach mal. vllt. hast du ja glück.
psx0407


----------



## mtb-runner (17. März 2012)

Freunde, ich habe den 2011 Rahmen Cube Stereo in grün. 
Weiß einer wo ich die orginal Laufräder zu dieser Ausstattung erhalte bzw. bestellen kann?

Lt. Web sollten es diese sein..... mit den grünen Elementen.

Kennt sonst wer Alternativen ?
EASTON EXP500 wheelset 15QR / X12


----------



## fatz (17. März 2012)

mtb-runner schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo ich die orginal Laufräder zu dieser Ausstattung erhalte bzw. bestellen kann?
> 
> Lt. Web sollten es diese sein..... mit den grünen Elementen.


die xmb ryde von sun? was willst mit dem schrott??? die sind bleichschwer und halten
nix aus, weil sie schlecht aufgebaut sind. wuerd dir eher sowas empfehlen:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ubes-Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html
kriegst auch bei anderen laeden in der kombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (17. März 2012)

Die XMB sind wirklich nicht gut. Lies hier im Forum und es wird Dir jeder bestätigen.


----------



## mtb-runner (17. März 2012)

ich kauf mir natürlich auch andere... ich wollte welche die:

zum Rahmen passen
bzw. natürlich auch Qualität haben...

Würde ca. 500 ausgeben wollen

lg


----------



## JDEM (17. März 2012)

Notubs ZTR Flow mit Hope Pro 2 und je nach Fahrergewicht Sapim D-light oder CX-Ray Speichen.
Siehe u.a. Fatz Link oder bei Actionsports.de u.a. schauen!


----------



## Vincy (17. März 2012)

mtb-runner schrieb:


> Freunde, ich habe den 2011 Rahmen Cube Stereo in grün.
> Weiß einer wo ich die orginal Laufräder zu dieser Ausstattung erhalte bzw. bestellen kann?
> 
> Lt. Web sollten es diese sein..... mit den grünen Elementen.
> ...


 
Frag mal hier deswegen nach. http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/
Würde da aber eher die DT Swiss XPW1600 nehmen, die gibt es bei Cube auch mit den lime-green Decals.
Ich habe da bei mir die DT Swiss Tricon M1700 in black.
Weiße Naben und Felgen sieht damit auch sehr gut aus, zB Hope Naben mit der ZTR Flow.


----------



## Route66 (17. März 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ubes-Stans-Flow-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html
> kriegst auch bei anderen laeden in der kombi.



Yeah  
grad auch welche bei der Bike-Box abgeholt, 
bin dann mal weg... im Keller 

Marko


----------



## xander.xander (22. März 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin grade am Montieren einer Avid Elixir X0 an ein Cube Stereo 2011. Und ehrlich gesagt bin ich am Verzweifeln. Hinten möchte ich eine 185er Scheibe verbauen. Hab den passenden Adapter montiert (185 R); wenn ich das Rad einbaue streift die Bremsscheibe am Bremssattel. Es sieht so aus als ob der Bremssattel 10mm zu tief angeschraubt ist. Stell ich mich nur so blöd an; oder gibts da nen Trick (anderer Adapter, Unterleghülsen, ...) => Adapter umdrehen hab ich schon probiert => bringt nichts.

Vielen Dank schon mal für ne Antwort.

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## austriacarp (22. März 2012)

So viel ich weiß haben die Avid Bremsen 2 Stk einstellscheiben unter den Bremssattel ca 5mm hoch zumindestens ist es bei der Elixir der Code und der Code R so. Bei der alten Code Modell 2009 habe ich beim Stereo noch eine zusätzliche Scheibe mit 1mm Stärke beilegen müssen damit der Bremssattel nich streift. Mach mal ein Foto und stelle es ein dann kann ich dir sagen ob da was fehlt.


----------



## xander.xander (22. März 2012)

Danke; das war schon der richtige Tipp. Unterlegscheiben helfen was!

Leider steh ich jetzt vor dem nächsten Problem. Hab ein BSA-73 Lager und eine 3-fach Kurbel (Truvativ X9) montiert. Kann es sein, dass auf der Antriebsseite ein ganzes Spacerpaket drunter muss? Den Umwerfer kann ich nicht mehr weiter an den Rahmen "anklappen" und trotzdem wirft er die Kette nicht aufs kleinste Blatt.

Auch hier wäre ich für nen Tipp sehr sehr dankbar.

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## wildkater (22. März 2012)

Falls noch jemand einen gepflegten Youngtimer sucht:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230765448419



Gleichzeitig verabschiede ich mich aus dem Stereo Forum und bedanke mich für die vielen Tips.
Da ich aber vorhabe, mir als "Fitnessgerät" ein Crossbike von CUBE zuzulegen, bleibe ich zumindest der Marke ein wenig treu 

Ansonsten wird das 2012er RADON Slide AM 9.0 in die (großen) Fußstapfen meines STEREOs treten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (22. März 2012)

xander.xander schrieb:


> Danke; das war schon der richtige Tipp. Unterlegscheiben helfen was!
> 
> Leider steh ich jetzt vor dem nächsten Problem. Hab ein BSA-73 Lager und eine 3-fach Kurbel (Truvativ X9) montiert. Kann es sein, dass auf der Antriebsseite ein ganzes Spacerpaket drunter muss? Den Umwerfer kann ich nicht mehr weiter an den Rahmen "anklappen" und trotzdem wirft er die Kette nicht aufs kleinste Blatt.
> 
> ...


Denn Umwerfer mußt du ziemlich weit nach oben schieben sonst steht die Schraube von der Zugklemmung beim Rahmen an bevor der Umwerfer auf Endpositon ist oder du nimmst eine Imbusschraube mit niedrigen Kopf. viel haben sich da die Ingeneure bei Cube nicht gedacht als sie das entwickelt haben. Ich muß auch gleich noch in den Raumstellen das ich etwas Entäuscht bin vom Stereo nicht nur vom Aufbau her hat das Bike einige schwächen sondern vom Fahren her kann es ein Bike der Spitzenklasse bei weiten nicht das Wasser reichen weder Bergauf noch Bergab mit der 140mm Gabel ist das Bike beim Downhill extrem Kopflastig und der Hinterbau kann mich auch nicht begeistern. Bin schon am überlegen ob ich das Bike wieder verkaufe denn mit meinen BMC Trailfox 01 kann es in keiner Weise mithalten. Ist wie schon geschrieben ein Mittelklasse Bike und von BMC, Spezialized oder Giant Bikes (das sind die Bikes die ich fahre oder gefahren bin) weit entfernt.


----------



## xander.xander (22. März 2012)

Heul !!!
hab grad mal 2 2,5mm Spacer unter die rechte Lagerschale gepackt. Aber das lass ich wohl lieber; am Ende schrotte ich noch die Lager. Wieviele Spacer sind denn bei Euch drunter? Oder mach ich was grundlegendes falsch? Hab ich womöglich den falschen Umwerfer? Ist ein XTR-Umwerfer mit unten liegender Klammer.
Also ich hab irgendwie den Eindruck dass die Kettenblätter viel weiter nach rechts müssten.

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## xander.xander (22. März 2012)

@ austriacarp:
danke für Dein feedback. Der Umwerfer ist schon ganz oben und die Zugbefestigungsschraube liegt nicht am Rahmen bzw. der Schwinge an. Der Umwerfer schafft es nicht die Kette aufs kleinste Blatt zu legen bzw. drückt er gegen das größte Kettenblatt wenn ich hochschalten will. Insgesamt müssten die 3 Kettenblätter 10mm weiter rechts sitzen. Das kanns doch nicht sein, oder ???

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## austriacarp (22. März 2012)

Bei Shimano Kurbel ein Spacer auf der Kettenblatt Seite dachte auch am Anfang das streift beim Rahmen genauso wie das Schaltwerk hätte nicht gedacht das ich das eingestellt bekomme so wie das montiert ist. Habe schon viele Bikes aufgebaut aber so oft wie beim Stereo habe ich noch nicht den Kopf geschüttelt. Dachte aber das das Fahrverhalten die Mängel von der Montage wieder aufhebt dem war aber nicht so beim Bergauffahren muß ich trotz Spd Schuhe aufpassen das ich nicht mit der Ferse am Rahmen streife. Werde noch versuchen ob ich mit den Bike klar komme wenn ich noch ein paar mal damit fahre habe aber keine großen Hoffnungen mehr das das jemals klappt.


----------



## xander.xander (22. März 2012)

@all:
so langsam seh ich Land; und allmählich komm ich auch aus dem Kopfschüttlen wieder raus.
Schönen Abend noch!

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## Vincy (22. März 2012)

Da gehören bei 73mm keine Spacer.
http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-6115-006-000_rev_e_mtb_cranksets.pdf
http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-6115-001-000.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (23. März 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Da gehören bei 73mm keine Spacer.
> http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-6115-006-000_rev_e_mtb_cranksets.pdf
> http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-6115-001-000.pdf


Ist bei SRAM so bei Shimano gehört auf der kettenblattseite bei 73mm ein Spacer rein.


----------



## xander.xander (23. März 2012)

wow, was für ne Konstruktion so ein Stereo. Hab jetzt alle Spacer raus (hab ne Truvativ Kurbel und ein Reset Lager). Scheint zu funktionieren, aber so seltsam musste ich noch keinen Umwerfer einstellen; naja heute abend gehts auf Jungfernfahrt.

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## austriacarp (23. März 2012)

Erwarte dir nicht zu viel dann bist du nicht enttäuscht wünsche dir trotzdem viel Spaß damit


----------



## Anselmus (23. März 2012)

Ist halt auch eine Frage der Portokasse


----------



## Vincy (23. März 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Ist bei SRAM so bei Shimano gehört auf der kettenblattseite bei 73mm ein Spacer rein.


 
Er hat aber eine Sram/Truvativ Kurbel! Dass, ist das entscheidende.
Da nützt ihm das Shimano Innenlager nichts, da nicht damit kompatibel. 



austriacarp schrieb:


> Erwarte dir nicht zu viel dann bist du nicht enttäuscht wünsche dir trotzdem viel Spaß damit


 
Es gibt auch viele glückliche Stereo-Fahrer.


----------



## Vincy (23. März 2012)

xander.xander schrieb:


> wow, was für ne Konstruktion so ein Stereo. Hab jetzt alle Spacer raus (hab ne Truvativ Kurbel und ein Reset Lager). Scheint zu funktionieren, aber so seltsam musste ich noch keinen Umwerfer einstellen; naja heute abend gehts auf Jungfernfahrt.


 

Das liegt da aber nicht am Stereo! 
Unbedingt die unterschiedlichen Standards (Kurbel, Innenlager) beachten! Dann funktioniert es auch.


----------



## xerto (23. März 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Es gibt auch viele glückliche Stereo-Fahrer.



ich zum beispiel 


ich liebe mein stereo 


ich finde es immer super, das leute, die gar kein stereo fahren, dieses beurteilen 

ich sag doch auch nichts schlechtes z. b. über bmc oder canyon...

und ob jemand mit einem fahrrad klar kommt oder nicht ist so individuell, das es sicherlich gar kein richtig oder falsch oder gar eine falsche Erwartungshaltung gibt oder geben kann. 

happy or unhappy is the question. that´s it

also auf die bikes...

lasst es krachen und kein dummes geschwätz mehr..


----------



## austriacarp (23. März 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> ich zum beispiel
> 
> 
> ich liebe mein stereo
> ...


Wenn du damit mich meinst ich fahre aktuell ein Stereo aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lang. Aber ich finde es super das Leute ein Bike beurteilen die nichts anderes kennen und noch kein Spitzen Bike gefahren sind. Mit den Geld hat es nichts zu tun den Rahmen bekommt man fÃ¼r weniger Geld die um einiges besser sind (Abgesehen von den schleuder Preisen bei HS fÃ¼r 349â¬). Aber wie schon geschrieben wenn man nichts anderes kennt kann man nicht Urteilen. Aber dafÃ¼r sind die Stereos und Fritz optisch eine Augenweide also als Poser Bike fÃ¼r die Eisdiele allemal top. Schaut ja gut aus das Stereo aber das ist ja auch wieder Geschmack Sache aber mir gefÃ¤llts fast in allen Farben.


----------



## fatz (23. März 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Aber ich finde es super das Leute ein Bike beurteilen die nichts anderes kennen und noch kein Spitzen Bike gefahren sind.


danke!

im ernst: schlecht ist das stereo nicht, aber ein spitzenbike ist es auch nicht.


----------



## xander.xander (23. März 2012)

so Freunde, bin eben von der Jungfernfahrt zurück. Ganz ehrlich: so perfekt bin ich noch nie mit einem bike klar gekommen wie mit dem Stereo. Ich bin auf meiner üblichen Waldrunde schon so einiges gefahren (Canyons, Specializeds und mein Drössiger MT10); aber das Stereo ist der absolute Oberhammer.

Vielen Dank Euch allen für Eure Tipps

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (23. März 2012)

Was für ein Spezialized bist du da gefahren das nicht besser ist wie das Stereo. Ich kenne das aktuelle Stumpjumper und das Enduro und die sind Meilenweit entfernt vom Stereo aber im positiven Sinn. Aber ist ja schön zu hören das du Freude mit den Rad hast.


----------



## xander.xander (23. März 2012)

@austriacarp:
das war ein Stumpjumper, aber nicht das aktuelle. Ich glaube es war eines aus 2010. Bergauf wurde das Vorderrad immer "sehr leicht", und bergab hat es auch nicht so viel Freude gemacht wie das Stereo heute.
Naja 3 meiner Kumpels fahren Canyon Nerve, Cube AMS 150, und einer ein Canondale Jekyl. Da kann ich demnächst mal vergleichen.

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## Schmiederich (24. März 2012)

xander.xander schrieb:


> so Freunde, bin eben von der Jungfernfahrt zurück. Ganz ehrlich: so perfekt bin ich noch nie mit einem bike klar gekommen wie mit dem Stereo. Ich bin auf meiner üblichen Waldrunde schon so einiges gefahren (Canyons, Specializeds und mein Drössiger MT10); aber das Stereo ist der absolute Oberhammer.
> 
> Vielen Dank Euch allen für Eure Tipps
> 
> ...



hi
ich bin jahre mit dem stereo gefahren
jetzt hab ich ein specialized enduro.
das klettert viel besser u. bergab ist es um meilen dem stereo überlegen......
ich hab das stereo noch u. kann somit unmittelbar vergleichen.
das speci ist halt geringfügig schwerer, was ich aber auf grund des höheren spaßfaktors gerne verkrafte  
das speci ist auch wie der name schon sagt ein enduro.
somit kann ich deine einschätzung kaum nachvollziehen....
lg
schmiederich


----------



## OIRAM (24. März 2012)

*


austriacarp schrieb:



			beim Bergauffahren muß ich trotz Spd Schuhe aufpassen das ich nicht mit der Ferse am Rahmen streife. .
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich hab bei meinen Winterschuhen Gr. 47 und normal Gr. 45

Fahre auch mit Klickis und komme nie (bewust) an die Schwinge.

Es gibt aber auch Einlagen, die eine Fehlstellung der Füsse korrigieren. O-Beine ?)

Im übrigen, was soll das ganze Blabla um Spitzenbikes.

Im vergleich zu nem Discounter Bike, ist das Stereo aber schon ein Spitzenbike.

Und auch ich bekenne mich dazu, das ich mein Stereo ... 

Wenn ich bedenke was ich vor über 30 Jahren gefahren bin, ist das alles ein Quantensprung.

Die qualität eines Bikes hängt ja auch sehr vom Fahrer und dem Einsatzgebiet ab.

Man sollte kein Allmountainbike mit nem reinrassigen Enduro vergleichen.

Wenn man keine ordentliche Fahrtechnik drauf hat, kann man auch mit so nem Spitzenbike, keinen Hering vom Teller ziehen.

Ich spreche für mich, wenn ich sage, dass ich die Grenzen meines Stereos wohl nicht erfahren werde.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich jedem Biker, mit seinem Gefährt, den größtmöglichen Spaß, ordentlich Trails unter den Reifen, und Hals- und Beinbruch.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## BIKESTARR (24. März 2012)

Hi!

Kann mir jemand einen schönen und leichten Sattel empfehlen, der nicht zu teuer ist?


----------



## Cortina (24. März 2012)

Schmiederich schrieb:


> hi
> ich bin jahre mit dem stereo gefahren
> jetzt hab ich ein specialized enduro.
> das klettert viel besser u. bergab ist es um meilen dem stereo überlegen......



Eigentlich müsste man das Speci Enduro auch mit dem Fritzz vergleichen, ich bin das Enduro gefahren und finde es bergab ganz nett, nicht dass es mich umhaut, Preis ist schon recht hoch und soviel besser ist es dann doch nicht und bergauf ziehe ich mein Stereo vor aber siehe mein Motto.....

Außerdem, solange mein Freund aus Arco Trails mit dem 14 kg HT ohne Helm und Protektoren so locker runter fährt wie ich ne Bordsteinkante, weiß ich das nicht das Bike der limitierende Faktor ist 

Grüße
Guido

Edit sagt: Einverstanden mit Mario


----------



## stereorider84 (24. März 2012)

> Im übrigen, was soll das ganze Blabla um Spitzenbikes.
> 
> Im vergleich zu nem Discounter Bike, ist das Stereo aber schon ein Spitzenbike.
> 
> ...



Da haste absolut recht,endlich mal jemand der sagt wie es ist?

Und an Bikestarr:ich suche auch schon en halbes jahr aber finde nichts.
Die neuen Fizik Chameleon und Bull sind echt geil aber Sehr teuer.


----------



## cytrax (24. März 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kann mir jemand einen schönen und leichten Sattel empfehlen, der nicht zu teuer ist?



Passen muss er  Bin aber auch grad auf der Suche.


----------



## BIKESTARR (24. März 2012)

Dann würde ich sagen halten wir uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (24. März 2012)

xander.xander schrieb:


> @austriacarp:
> das war ein Stumpjumper, aber nicht das aktuelle. Ich glaube es war eines aus 2010. Bergauf wurde das Vorderrad immer "sehr leicht", und bergab hat es auch nicht so viel Freude gemacht wie das Stereo heute.
> Naja 3 meiner Kumpels fahren Canyon Nerve, Cube AMS 150, und einer ein Canondale Jekyl. Da kann ich demnÃ¤chst mal vergleichen.
> 
> ...


Das aktuelle Stumpi ist eines der besten Bikes im Almountain Bereich was auf den Markt ist nur leider kostet es um die 4000â¬. 2 Kumpels von mir fahren das Stumpi 2011 und am Anfang dachte ich da sitzt wer anderer drauf denn die konnten auf einmal Trails fahren wo sie vorher geschoben haben und einer hatte ein Haibike und der andere ein Canondale. Bis jetzt waren das Stumpi und auch das neue Enduro die einzigen Bikes die ich gefahren bin die vergleichbar oder sogar noch besser waren wie mein Trilfox. Bin heute wieder mal mit meinen Stereo gefahren Bergauf kann ich mich vielleicht gewÃ¶hnen aber abwÃ¤rts ist es mir vorne mit der 140mm Gabel viel zu Kopflastig habe aber eine 120-160iger Gabel Ã¼brig die ich mal einbauen und Testen werde. Vielleicht werden wir ja noch Freunde das Stereo und ich der RP23 DÃ¤mpfer wippt mir auch mit der Sperre zu viel das Problem habe ich mit den RP2 Ã¼berhaupt nicht.


----------



## xander.xander (24. März 2012)

jetzt werd ich aber trotzdem neugierig und probiere nächste Woche mal ein aktuelles Stumpjumper. Wie gesagt; ich bin damals ein (ich glaube) 2010er Stumpjumper gefahren und kam damit nicht wirklich zurecht. Ich will auch gar kein bike schlecht reden. Jeder soll mit seinem bike glücklich werden.
Das Problem mit dem "kopflastig" hab ich nicht (150er Revelation und ne Reverb-Stütze). Die "Wipperei" find ich nicht so tragisch; mein vorheriges bike hatte einen sehr bockigen Hinterbau => das war viel schlimmer.
Aber wie gesagt; ich werd's demnächst mal mit nem aktuellen Stumpi vergleichen.

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## Route66 (24. März 2012)

Hi,



BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kann mir jemand einen schönen und leichten Sattel empfehlen, der nicht zu teuer ist?



fahre seit Jahren imm den SLR XP von Selle Italia. Ich komme mit dem prima zurecht, auch wenns mal wieder länger dauert bei 80km+ ...
Aber da muss halt immer auch der Ar**h dazu passen  

Gruß
Marko


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. März 2012)

Selle Italia Filante

Preiswert, leicht (ca. 192g gewogen) und gut, auch bei lägeren Touren.


----------



## BIKESTARR (24. März 2012)

Hi!

Danke schonmal! Habe noch den hier gefunden. Scheint mir vom Preisleistungsverhältnis
top: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1166/a8985/toplite-titan-sattel.html


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. März 2012)

Das Rot würde mich stören, aber sonst klingt er gut. Je nachdem, wie (un-)empfindlich dein Hintern ggü. verschiedenen Sätteln ist. Meiner macht da zum Glück keine Probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (25. März 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Schrauben bei einem Shimano-Kurbelarm verschraubt sind? Bei einer leiert der Kopf langsam aus.


----------



## cytrax (25. März 2012)




----------



## osbow (26. März 2012)

Cool


----------



## Krie6hofv (27. März 2012)

Hi Leute, ich bekomme meine Vorderradbremse einfach nicht schleiffrei eingestellt 
Den festsitzenden Kolben habe ich gängig bekommen, bremst auch wieder  aber es schleift eben noch 
Ich habe mir hier im Forum Anleitungen durchgelesen, Youtube Videos geschaut, alles ausprobiert was an Tipps aufgeführt wurde, aber es klappt einfach nicht.
Sobald ich die Schrauben anziehe, neigt sich der Sattel und es schleift wieder 
Hat jemand noch eine Idee


----------



## fatz (27. März 2012)

Krie6hofv schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich bekomme meine Vorderradbremse einfach nicht schleiffrei eingestellt


welche? die hayes? bei der gehoert das so. 


> Sobald ich die Schrauben anziehe, neigt sich der Sattel und es schleift wieder


bremse beim anziehen gezogen halten und vorsichtig 1/4drehungsweise abwechseln die 
beiden schrauben anziehen.


> Hat jemand noch eine Idee


eine vernuenftige bremse dranbauen, falls du die hayes hast


----------



## Krie6hofv (27. März 2012)

Ne habe das 2012er, ist die Formula RX 

Habe ich gemacht, aber selbst wenn ich die Bremse super fest angezogen halte dreht sich der Sattel beim Schrauben festziehen schräg weg.
Mit Taschenlampe und "per Hand" bekomme ich den Sattel schleiffrei ausgerichtet, aber sobald man festschraubt schleift es wieder


----------



## psx0407 (27. März 2012)

schon versucht, die aufnahmen tiptop sauber zu machen ?
dann mit viel gefühl rangehen und wirklich immer nur kleine umdrehungen machen, dabei die bremse immer gezogen halten.
rad drehen, bremsen ziehen, schrauben leicht anziehen, rad drehen, lauschen.
wenn ruhig, wiederholen, aber immer nur sachte drehen.
wenn schleifen hörbar, sattel sanft mit den fingern oder leichtem schlag in 
die richtige richtung bewegen (minimal !). dann vorgang wiederholen.

gerade die formula rx ist von allen meinen bremsen die am leichtesten zu zentrierende. dauert bei mir max. 2min.

psx0407


----------



## Krie6hofv (27. März 2012)

Alles schon gemacht, habe gestern 1 1/2 Std. dran rum gefummelt  
Wenn ich die Schrauben löse, das Rad drehen lassen und dann die Bremse ziehe scheint alles zu passen. Dreht beim lösen der Bremse ohne zu schleifen, drehe ich aber irgendeine Schraube nur um eine 1/4 Umdrehung fest schleift es sofort wieder.
Es scheint mir fast so, als würde die gezogene Bremse die Scheibe zur Seite ziehen, wenn ich dann fest schraube ist der Sattel in der falschen Stellung und schleift immer.
Es schleift aber immer nur an der oberen Ecke des äußeren und an der unteren Ecke des inneren Belages, das meinte ich mit Kippen des Bremssattels. Ich hoffe mich versteht noch jemand


----------



## fatz (27. März 2012)

du darfst du schrauben nicht ganz lose machen, sonst liegt der sattel nicht auf den montagepunkten auf. 
wenn's trotztdem nicht geht, mach's mal grad so locker, dass du's mit kraft verstellen kannst und richt's von hand richtig aus


----------



## Hmmwv (27. März 2012)

Ist die Montage winkelverstellbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krie6hofv (27. März 2012)

Glaube ja, es sind jedenfalls so halbrunde Unterlegscheiben drauf.


----------



## Hmmwv (27. März 2012)

Auch oberhalb?


----------



## Krie6hofv (27. März 2012)

Habe mir mal ein Bild geklaut:


----------



## Hmmwv (27. März 2012)

Ich könnte mir einen Winkelfehler im Adapter vorstellen der dir beim Festziehen die Zange schief stellt.
D.h. die Auflagefläche am Rahmen zum Adapter, eine Auflagefläche am Adapter oder die Auflagefläche der Zange ist nicht im rechten Winkel zur Scheibe.


----------



## Krie6hofv (27. März 2012)

Wie kann ich das prüfen? 
Sattel komplett ab und schauen ob die Auflagen plan sind


----------



## Hmmwv (27. März 2012)

Dazu wäre ein sehr genaues Messwerkzeug (gute Schiebelehre, Mikrometersschraube) nötig.
Vielleicht geht es per Lichtspalt. Schrauben lockern sodass die Bremse per Hebel an die Scheibe gepresst wird und dann schauen ob du einen schrägen Lichtspalt erkennen kannst an einer der Auflageflächen.


----------



## psx0407 (27. März 2012)

ich muss jetzt daheim nochmal nachsehen, aber auf dem foto fehlen mir auf den ersten blick die halbrunden distanzstücke zwischen adapter und bremssattel.

ich meine, daß ich je schraube zwei distanzstücke nötig sind, denn sonst würde der bremssattel ja IMMER plan auf dem adapter aufliegen und könnte nie in einer marginal schrägen position festgezogen werden, was notwendig ist, um die das schleifen wegzubringen.

wie gesagt, nach feierabend schaue ich mal nach.
nicht daß ich als bürohengst nun technischen schwachsinn erzähle...  

psx0407


----------



## dusi__ (27. März 2012)

ich habe die RX von meinem stereo an mein HT gebastelt und musste auch 1 1,5mm unterlegscheibe drunterpacken. dann hats aber super gesessen und ist bis jetzt geräuschfrei.


----------



## Hmmwv (27. März 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt daheim nochmal nachsehen, aber auf dem foto fehlen mir auf den ersten blick die halbrunden distanzstücke zwischen adapter und bremssattel.
> 
> ich meine, daß ich je schraube zwei distanzstücke nötig sind, denn sonst würde der bremssattel ja IMMER plan auf dem adapter aufliegen und könnte nie in einer marginal schrägen position festgezogen werden, was notwendig ist, um die das schleifen wegzubringen.
> 
> ...


Darum sind die Kugelpfannen außen alleine ja fast sinnlos wenn die Schraube nicht aufgrund des komischen Adapters schräg liegen würden.
Allerdings glaube ich das dann die Bremse zu weit raus rutscht, aktuell liegt der Kolben ja schön auf der Scheibe, ist da dann der Adapter vielleicht zu groß (Abstand)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krie6hofv (27. März 2012)

Also auf der Schraube sind schon 2 Unterlegscheiben, eine mit Rundung und das Gegenstück mit "Pfanne".

Habe jetzt aber nochmal nach der Bremse geschaut und weiter versucht auszurichten.
Es ist ein bisschen besser geworden, aber nicht perfekt.
Glaube es liegt an der Bremsscheibe, schleift mal links am Belag und dann wieder rechts, als wenn da eine Unwucht drin wäre?! 
Sieht man allerdings nur wenn ich mit Taschenlampe durchleuchte und die "Lichtspalte" bei drehendem Rad genau beobachte.
Würde auch begründen warum mir das Ausrichten unmöglich erscheint, entweder schleift es stark links oder stark rechts, oder eben wie gerade ein bisschen auf beiden Seiten 
Wie bekomme ich das Ding wieder gerade? Mit bloßem Auge erkenne ich keine 8 in der Bremsscheibe.


----------



## dusi__ (27. März 2012)

sind vielleicht die bremsscheiben unregelmäßig angezogen? lös die mal vom rad und zieh sie mit liebe und gleichmäßig (immer die gegenüberliegende schraube) an. 

kann auch daran liegen.


----------



## austriacarp (27. März 2012)

Zuerst mußt du mal ausschließen können das die Bremsscheibe einen Schlag hat bevor du mit den Bremssattel einstellen anfängst. Wenn die Scheibe einmal innen und einmal außen Schleift dann hat sie eindeutig einen Schlag mußt die Bremsscheibe entweder richten oder kübeln.


----------



## Krie6hofv (27. März 2012)

Ich hatte die Bremsscheibe noch nie ab, aber ich habe sie jetzt mal demontiert und auf eine ebene Fläche gelegt, ist wirklich eine 8 drin  
Allerdings hat alles biegen nichts gebracht, ich bekomme sie nicht gerade.
Außerdem hängt ein Kolben schon wieder 
Nachdem ich jetzt den zweiten Tag, bei dem Wetter! nicht fahren konnte geht das Rad morgen zum Händler. Ist immerhin noch Garantie drauf.

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## stereorider84 (27. März 2012)

Hi Bikestarr,
du hast doch ein leichten und günstigen sattel gesucht ich hab heute einen gefunden: Selle Italia SL xc und in meinem Fall sogar in Bikefarbe.


----------



## Krie6hofv (27. März 2012)

Jetzt zeig mir doch keine Fotos von der Reverb, wenn ich morgen beim Händler bin.... 
Kannst du evtl. ein paar Bilder vom Schalter machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereorider84 (27. März 2012)

Obriges bild ist mit dem Handy gemacht sorry für die schlechte Quali.


----------



## stereorider84 (27. März 2012)

> Jetzt zeig mir doch keine Fotos von der Reverb, wenn ich morgen beim Händler bin....
> Kannst du evtl. ein paar Bilder vom Schalter machen?



meinst du mich?????


----------



## Krie6hofv (27. März 2012)

Genau


----------



## stereorider84 (27. März 2012)

Hier mal schnell eins für dich aber bei uns im Hof is schon dunkel deswegen bissel schlechte quali.


----------



## jammerlappen (27. März 2012)

Das beste was meiner RX passieren konnte waren Shimano Scheiben. Die RX Scheiben sind immer krumm. Seit den Shimano Scheiben ist die RX einfach nur noch ne Traumbremse: nie schleift se, Power ohne Ende, einfach geilo!


----------



## Krie6hofv (27. März 2012)

@stereorider84, danke für das Bild.
Kommst du da gut dran? Ist ja schon ziemlich weit weg vom Griff?

@jammerlappen, habe ich gerade hier im Forum per Suche öfters gelesen, immer macht das Stereo zicken mit den Bremsen...


----------



## stereorider84 (27. März 2012)

Hy,

Seht nur so weit weg aus ,sind vielleicht 3-4 cm und mit dem daumen super erreichbar.
Ausserdem drückst du das ding ja nicht alle 5 min.

mit den Shimano scheiben das stimmt aber ich habe auch mit den originalen keine Probleme (hab ich aber schon mal irgentwo hier geschrieben).


----------



## cytrax (27. März 2012)

Hab auch XT Scheiben an meiner RX. Läuft wunderbar, kann man nicht meckern  Die Schaltanzeigen würd ich trotzdem abmachen, sieht einfach aufgeräumter aus  Passende Abdeckkappe befindet sich hinter der Anzeige.


----------



## stereorider84 (27. März 2012)

> Die Schaltanzeigen würd ich trotzdem abmachen, sieht einfach aufgeräumter aus Passende Abdeckkappe befindet sich hinter der Anzeige



Willst du mich verarschen???Wie geil ist das denn...


----------



## stereorider84 (27. März 2012)

sorry doppelt gesendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (27. März 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> Willst du mich verarschen???Wie geil ist das denn...



Eigentlich nicht, aber danke für die unhöfliche Antwort


----------



## stereorider84 (27. März 2012)

Sorry,
war doch nicht unhöflich gemeint....


----------



## cytrax (27. März 2012)

War ja nur ein Tipp...aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## osbow (27. März 2012)

Das war doch nicht negativ gemeint, im Gegenteil. Er hat nur seine Begeisterung ausgedrückt


----------



## stereorider84 (28. März 2012)

Danke osbow,war wirklich net böse gemeint.
ich hab die anzeigen schon abgeschraubt heut morgen,viel besser jetzt.
die dinger braucht doch kein mensch.


----------



## Anselmus (28. März 2012)

Weiß jemand, ob das auch bei den SLX HEbeln geht?


----------



## ThomasAC (28. März 2012)

Du musst bei Shimano in der technischen Dokumentation nachsehen, da steht es wie es funktioniert.

Ganz runter scrollen: http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdoc...DER<>folder_id=2534374302059413&bmUID=jp6l6w8


----------



## baumeister21 (28. März 2012)

Ja das sollte genauso funktionieren wie bei den XT-Shiftern.

Edit sagt: Da war ich wohl ein bisschen zu spät.


----------



## cytrax (28. März 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> Danke osbow,war wirklich net böse gemeint.
> ich hab die anzeigen schon abgeschraubt heut morgen,viel besser jetzt.
> die dinger braucht doch kein mensch.




Na gut  ich muss mich auch entschuldigen da ich bisserl angepisst bin weil ich mit Gips daheim hock und net Biken darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krie6hofv (28. März 2012)

Jetzt sitze ich auch ohne Rad da 
Der Händler behält es bis zum 5.4 da weil er vorher keine Zeit hat  und das bei DEM Wetter 
Naja wenigstens werden die viel zu langen Züge noch gekürzt


----------



## stereorider84 (28. März 2012)

Hy,

@Cytrax 
mit dem gips zu hause sitzen endschuldigt einiges,na dann wünsch ich schnelle heilung.

@Krie6hofv
das wetter soll ja am WE in deutschland wieder schlechter werden.

ich hab noch ne frage an euch stereoaner:

bekommt man eigentlich ein 200mm Dämpfer an den hinterbau eines stereos(war nur mal so ein Gedanke)?????


----------



## Vincy (28. März 2012)

Ein 200er Dämpfer geht zwar so eben rein, dann schlägt aber unten die Schwinge am Tretlagergehäuse an.
Müßte man evtl zusätzlich mit exzentrischen Buchsen versuchen. Mit 55mm Breite gibt es da aber derzeit keine.


----------



## osbow (30. März 2012)

Ich bin verzweifeltâ¦ fahre nun schon lÃ¤nge 2-fach vorne auf 24 x 36. Hab dann auch gelesen dass man nicht umbedingt einen 2-fach-Umwerfer braucht. Es wÃ¼rde reichen die H-Schraube rein zu drehen. Wenn ich diese aber rein drehe kann ich nicht mehr aufÂ´s groÃe KB schalten. Erst wenn ich sie wieder etwas rausdrehe und dann auch beim Schalten einen dritte Schaltung tÃ¤tige klettert die Kette hoch. Jetzt fahre ich schon Wochen so. Es nervt einfach immer zwei mal Schalten zu mÃ¼ssen um einen Gang zu wechseln. WÃ¤re ein 2-fach-Umwerfer die bessere LÃ¶sung?


----------



## xerto (30. März 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich bin verzweifelt fahre nun schon länge 2-fach vorne auf 24 x 36. Hab dann auch gelesen dass man nicht umbedingt einen 2-fach-Umwerfer braucht. Es würde reichen die H-Schraube rein zu drehen. Wenn ich diese aber rein drehe kann ich nicht mehr auf´s große KB schalten. Erst wenn ich sie wieder etwas rausdrehe und dann auch beim Schalten einen dritte Schaltung tätige klettert die Kette hoch. Jetzt fahre ich schon Wochen so. Es nervt einfach immer zwei mal Schalten zu müssen um einen Gang zu wechseln. Wäre ein 2-fach-Umwerfer die bessere Lösung?



nein

Vorgehsweise zum einstellen beim stereo

umwerfer auf das kleinste blatt
schaltzug jetzt auf geringste spannung anpassen 
inneren begrenzer justieren
umwerfer auf nächstes blatt
überprüfen ob alles gut geht bzw. läuft
wenn nicht von vorne (war bei mir mehrmals)
wenns gut läuft äüßeren begrenzer sanft und mit kleinen schritten zudrehen
immer dabei überprüfen ob es ohne zu schleifen läuft
bißchen geduld mitbringen

voila


----------



## osbow (30. März 2012)

Hm, so habe ich´s ja gemacht. Nur komme ich vom kleinen KB mit einer Schaltung nicht auf das große KB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (30. März 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Hm, so habe ich´s ja gemacht. Nur komme ich vom kleinen KB mit einer Schaltung nicht auf das große KB.



dann ist wahrscheinlich der zug nicht straff genug

also- beim kleinen ritzel straffer machen
so straff wie es geht..


viel erfolg


----------



## BIKESTARR (30. März 2012)

Hi! 

Danke! Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Ich warte aber noch, denn vllt. wird ein neues Rad 
gekauft. Dann gibts das Zubehör (zumindest bei hsbike) fast umsonst


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. März 2012)

Ich fahre an meinem Dartmoor die 2fach Kurbel inzwischen mit einem Poplochebel, funktioniert vom Prinzip her gut, allerdings wäre eine Art Zugeinstellschraube noch optimal. Aktuell kann man die Position des Umwerfers auf dem großen Blatt nur durch die Klemmung variieren.

Spart außerdem je nach Hebel 80-90g 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## xerto (31. März 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Ich fahre an meinem Dartmoor die 2fach Kurbel inzwischen mit einem Poplochebel, funktioniert vom Prinzip her gut, allerdings wäre eine Art Zugeinstellschraube noch optimal. Aktuell kann man die Position des Umwerfers auf dem großen Blatt nur durch die Klemmung variieren



das unterschreibe ich 

wir wollen eine zugeinstellschraube


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. März 2012)

Es scheint aber auch Poplochebel mit Einstellschraube zu geben, zumindest hatte ein Kumpel mal so einen verbaut, wird aber eine andere Firma als RS gewesen sein...

Ganz einfach gesehen, müsste ja schon ein kleinen Zylinder aus 2 Hälften reichen, die dann über ein Gewinde ineinander greifen und sich der Gesamtzylinder so in der Länge variieren lässt. Bedienkomfort wird zwar nicht super sein, aber man brauch es ja idR eh nur einmal zum einstellen. Hmmm, mal sehen


----------



## MooNFisH (2. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Stereo-Aufbau ist fast abgeschlossen, aber nun verzweifel ich bald bei der Einstellung der Gangschaltung/Züge. Ich bekomme den Umwerfer nicht dazu, auf das größte Kettenblatt zu schalten.
Habe eine Shimano XT Kurbelgarnitur verbaut mit Hollowtech II Innenlager.

Ich habe da evtl. auch einen Verdacht:
und zwar habe ich bei der Innenlager-Montage einen Adapterring eingesetzt - entsprechend der technischen Dokumentation von Shimano.

dort ist beim Bild (FC-M770) ja ein Adapterring abgebildet beim 73 breiten Innenlager. Daher müsste das doch korrekt sein?
Oder vielleicht doch nicht? denn nun habe ich hier auch schon ein paar Mal gelesen, dass kein Ring dazwischen montiert werden soll? War mir aber nicht sicher, ob das allgemein gültig ist oder evtl. bei anderen Kombinationen/Rahmen-versionen?

Daher: könnt ihr mir hier bitte nochmal eine sichere Aussage geben diesbezüglich, bevor ich anfange, die Kurbel wieder zu zerlegen? Danke!


----------



## osbow (2. April 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> dann ist wahrscheinlich der zug nicht straff genug
> 
> also- beim kleinen ritzel straffer machen
> so straff wie es geht..
> ...



 Hat funktioniert. Jetzt ist die Zugspannung ziemlich hoch und das schalten fällt schwer (vor allem wenn man eine Brandblase am Daumen hat ) aber es geht. Das der Schaltvorgang nicht immer sauber und direkt funktioniert liegt sicher an den großen Sprung von 22 auf 36, oder? Ich bin ehrlich gesagt erst mal froh das es überhaupt geht.


----------



## xerto (2. April 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Hat funktioniert. Jetzt ist die Zugspannung ziemlich hoch und das schalten fällt schwer (vor allem wenn man eine Brandblase am Daumen hat ) aber es geht. Das der Schaltvorgang nicht immer sauber und direkt funktioniert liegt sicher an den großen Sprung von 22 auf 36, oder? Ich bin ehrlich gesagt erst mal froh das es überhaupt geht.



und nun fein einstellen

oben am griff an der schaltung 1/4 umdrehung spannen oder lockern..
aber nur immer eine richtung probieren, bei keiner verbesserung zurück drehen.

bis es passt.

kleines geduldsspiel aber es geht.

viel erfolg


----------



## stereorider84 (2. April 2012)

Hy ,
@Moonfish

ich würde dir gern helfen aber ich kann dir leider nur sagen das bei meinem stereo eine Hülse dazwischen ist.

in der technischen dokumentation ist aber nur in der Bandausführungsversion ein Spacer drin und nicht in der Halterungsausführung.

Aber was bitte ist BANDAUSFÜHRUNG und was ist HALTERUNGSAUSFÜHRUNG??????


----------



## MooNFisH (2. April 2012)

@Stereorider84
danke für deine Antwort. Leider weiß ich ebenfalls nicht den Unterschied zwischen *Band-* und *Halterungsausführung*..

aber immhin bestätigt deine Aussage meine Verwirrung  habe nochmal gesucht hier im Thread und manchmal wird gesagt, ja es kommt ein Spacer dazwischen.. und dann bin ich auch wieder auf die gegenteilige Aussage gestoßen, dass kein Spacer notwendig ist..
hängt da vielleicht mit dem Rahmen-Baujahr zusammen?

wie auch immer - ich verzweifel hier ja langsam mit der Schaltung.. hab heute mal beim Radladen um die Ecke vorbeigeschaut, allerdings war der nicht sonderlich "begeistert", dass ich mein selbst aufgebautes Rad vorbeibringen wollte.. fühle mich bei dem auch nicht wirklich gut aufgehoben..so fällt die Option leider raus..

kommt vielleicht ein Rad/Stereo-schrauber hier aus dem Forum aus meiner Gegend (Bodensee-Region bei FN/KN) und könnte sich mein Problem mal anschauen? Oder habt ihr eine Lösung für mich? 

wollte so gerne an Ostern den Hasen mit dem Stereo hinterherjagen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (2. April 2012)

@MooNFisH: Das is wirklich kein Hexenwerk, allerdings ist der Umwerfer was die Montagehöhe angeht extrem empfindlich und 2mm reichen aus, dass Du nich mehr schalten kannst. Versuch Dein Glück mal mit ner mm-weisen Anhebung der gib mal n Foto Deines Umwerfers - dan haben wir Dich Ostern auch wieder aufm Trail!

@Börn: 13,3kg?


----------



## Vincy (2. April 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> Hy ,
> @Moonfish
> 
> ich würde dir gern helfen aber ich kann dir leider nur sagen das bei meinem stereo eine Hülse dazwischen ist.
> ...


 

Bandausführung ist für "normale" Umwerfer mit Klemmung am Sitzrohr bzw Schwinge (Bild links).

Halterungsausführung ist für E-Type Umwerfer (Bild rechts). Da wird die Halterungsplatte vom Umwerfer zwischen Lagergehäuse und Lagerschale geklemmt.
Deswegen brauchst da bei 73mm keinen Spacer (die Halteplatte genauso dick). 







Bei 73mm kommt nur *rechts* ein *2,5mm* Spacer(A) (Zwischenringe), links keiner! 
Bei E-Type Umwerfer gar kein Spacer. E-Type Umwerfer ist beim alten Stereo bis 2008.

Das ist aber alles nur auf Shimano-Teile bezogen, nicht für Sram-Teile!


----------



## stereorider84 (3. April 2012)

Hy,

aha danke für die antwort.
und da ich di elinke ausführung habe ist bei mir auch ein spacer jetzt schlisst sich der kreis.


----------



## MooNFisH (3. April 2012)

@Vincy
danke für deine ausführliche Antwort!
Diese bestätigt nun aber dann, dass mein Spacer korrekt montiert ist: mein Rahmen ist aus 2009/2010 und hat keinen E-Type Umwerfer sondern ebenfalls den Linken von deinem Bild, wie stereorider84 bzw. hier mal ein kurzer Schnappschuss:







in der Montagehöhe kann ich gar nicht mehr viel variieren.. kann es dann also nur noch an der Zugspannung liegen? 

bekomme die Kette einfach nicht auf das größte Blatt (und zudem ist die Schaltung "hakelig" :-/)


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. April 2012)

Sieht aus, als ob der Umwerfer zu hoch ist. 1-2mm über den Zähnen des 3. Blattes sollte er sein, geht es nicht weiter runter?


----------



## MooNFisH (4. April 2012)

@NaitsirhC
das mit der Höhe werde ich morgen ausprobieren..

ich habe mal noch ein Foto versucht zu machen von oben, das die "äußerste" Position vom Umwerfer zeigt.. dabei sollte erkennbar sein, dass die Kette nicht auf das große Kettenblatt geführt wird/werden kann? oder mach ich was falsch?


----------



## austriacarp (4. April 2012)

Hast du die Endanschläge raus gedreht?


----------



## OIRAM (4. April 2012)

*Genau, Endanschläge rausdrehen und wie Christian schon schrieb, tiefer mit dem Umwerfer...
Sowas steht aber auch in den Einbauanleitungen der entsprechenden Teile.

und, damit mal wieder n ganzes Stereo zu sehen ist, mal meins...





Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MooNFisH (4. April 2012)

mit Endanschläge meint ihr die H bzw. L-Schraube? ja, die habe ich rausgedreht bzw. an beiden rumgespielt.. ohne Erfolg..

brauche zur Fehlerfindung glaub doch externe Hilfe :/ evtl. finde ich hier jemandem im Forum.. siehe oben, sollte ein Schrauber aus der Bodensee-Region, bitte melden! Gibt na klar auch nen Bonus! 

@OIRAM
sehr schickes Stereo!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (5. April 2012)

Oder die Zugverstellschrauben an den Schalthebeln. 
Lesen der Montageanleitung ist auch ganz nützlich! 
http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdocs/blevel.jsp;jsessionid=5b0PLrpS1pm0k274H2nCm41MwTFXBtV7rcyw2LSmxXv96lbTry3J!1687046875?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302051947&bmLocale=de&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181679&bmUID=1269524850472
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...0A/SI-5KA0A-002-GER_v1_m56577569830726395.PDF


----------



## Soldi (5. April 2012)

Hi Leuts,
brauch mal Eure Hilfe.
Die Formula R1 an meinem Stereo Super HPC SL 2012 machen mir ordentlich Probleme.
Ausgangssituation war mein "altes" 2007er Stereo mit Magura Louise. Damals hatte ich Anfangs etwas Probleme bis sich die Beläge eingeschliffen hatten, danach konnte ich nur noch über die Bremsprobleme der Anderen schmunzeln.
Aktueller Stand mit den Formulas:
-Bremsenquietschen bei Schnee "Lautstärke und Geräusch ähnlich eines Güterzugs".
-Normales fahren immer schleifen mit Vibrationen "hört sich an wie Messer wetzen", wurde aber deutlich weniger
-Nach "Gewaltbremsung" (Scheibe verfärbt sich, es raucht), alles schleift und scheppert, Fading
-bei Regen, Bremse quitscht wie ein Tourenrad mit Felgenbremse bei Nässe
-ansonsten Bremswirkung in Ordnung, für lange schnelle Abfahrten vielleicht nicht ganz optimal.
Hat jemand die gleichen Erfahrungen mit 2012er Formulas? Was hilft (Beläge hab ich schon abgeschmirgelt), bzw. kann man was tunen? Bin eben schon am überlegen auf andere Hersteller umzusteigen so lange ich die Teile in ebay noch in nem ordentlichen Zustand" verkaufen kann.
Gruss Soldi


----------



## stereorider84 (6. April 2012)

Hi Soldi,

Schau dir mal in meinen Fotos die bilder der bremse an.Vielleicht musst du auch unterlegscheiben drunter machen.Meine Funktioniert seit dem einwandfrei.Oder schmeiß
die Formulascheiben raus und mach shimano xt Scheiben rein das geht auch.


----------



## stereorider84 (6. April 2012)

die Formula bremsscheiben sind einfach schei.....Die Bremsanlage an sich ist eigentlich gut.


----------



## cytrax (6. April 2012)

Sind da die 2012er Scheiben mit Spyder schon dran? Ich find Die Formulas nicht schlecht, nur die Scheiben sind echt der letzte Dreck...


----------



## stereorider84 (6. April 2012)

> Ich find Die Formulas nicht schlecht, nur die Scheiben sind echt der letzte Dreck...



Ja,da haste recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereorider84 (6. April 2012)

Hast du 6 loch oder Centerlock???


----------



## stereorider84 (6. April 2012)

Sorry Cytrax ich dachte dein beitrag wäre von Soldi gewesen deswegen hab ich so durcheinander geschrieben.

Auf seinen Bildern sind es Scheiben mit Spyder.


----------



## cytrax (6. April 2012)

Hier mal Ein Bild


----------



## Soldi (6. April 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Hier mal Ein Bild


Coole Bike, siehts änlich aus wie meines, nur das meines immer dreckig ist  . 

@all
Da hör ich raus, dass das Hauptproblem an den Scheiben liegen könnte!? Die verbauten scheiben sind 180mm 6-Loch zweiteilig rot und wenn man seitlich hinstößt klingen die nach wie eine Triangel.

@stereorider84
Scheiben sind drauf.

Gruß Soldi


----------



## Silvermoon (6. April 2012)

*@MooNFisH
*


MooNFisH schrieb:


> mit Endanschläge meint ihr die H bzw. L-Schraube? ja, die habe ich rausgedreht bzw. an beiden rumgespielt.. ohne Erfolg..
> 
> brauche zur Fehlerfindung glaub doch externe Hilfe...



Vielleicht hilft dir das bei deinem Umwerferproblem weiter:

www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Umwerfer-Einstellen-Shimano-Video.htm

Wenn man erst mal das Prinzip verstanden hat, ist das keine große Sache mehr. Ich tat mir da anfangs auch total schwer und dachte, dass versteh ich nie  Aber in dem Video wird das wirklich sehr gut erklärt.
Probier´s mal aus


----------



## cytrax (6. April 2012)

Soldi schrieb:


> *Coole Bike, siehts änlich aus wie meines*, nur das meines immer dreckig ist  .
> 
> 
> Gruß Soldi



Es ist deins  habs nur gepostet für ne einfachere diagnose. Mit bild is halt immer besser.

Und ja es is verdammt cool


----------



## Krie6hofv (9. April 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> ...nur die Scheiben sind echt der letzte Dreck...


Wollte mich wegen der Bremse ja auch noch mal melden.
Kurzform: Schleiffrei einstellen habe ich nicht hinbekommen, Bremsscheibe richten auch nicht. Der Händler ebenfalls nicht  
Darum habe ich auf Garantie eine neue Bremsscheibe bekommen. 
Ist jetzt die gewellte, glaube das waren die Oro-Scheiben  
Bin gespannt ob die besser sind...


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. April 2012)

Passt denn keine Shimano XT Scheibe? Die hab ich auf meiner Formula drauf und Ruhe ist.


----------



## stereorider84 (9. April 2012)

> Passt denn keine Shimano XT Scheibe? Die hab ich auf meiner Formula drauf und Ruhe ist.



DOCH.ich habe mir letzte woche ein paar xt scheiben bestellt und probiere sie diese woche
auf meiner formula rx.

ich melde mich wie´s läuft.


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. April 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> DOCH.ich habe mir letzte woche ein paar xt scheiben bestellt und probiere sie diese woche
> auf meiner formula rx.
> 
> ich melde mich wie´s läuft.



Ich meinte eigentlich Krie6hofv, weil der ja auch scheinbar akkustische Bremsscheibenphänomene hat.

 Bei Dir war ich schon davon ausgegangen, dass Du sie drauf hast . Scheinbar aber noch nicht. Ich kann Dir aus zweierlei Erfahrung RX und R1X sagen: Keine labbernde Bremsen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krie6hofv (9. April 2012)

Also das Klirren hat mich gar nicht so arg gestört, eher das ständige schleifen.
Denke schon das die XT gepasst hätten, aber mein Händler hat die Oro-Scheiben drauf gemacht ohne mich vorher zu fragen. Als ich das Rad abholte war die Scheibe drauf.


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. April 2012)

MUsst halt schauen, ob's mit den neuen geht. 

Formula hat jetzt auch Spider-Bremsscheiben mit denen das Schleifen, Klingeln, Pfeiffen, Quietschen etc... weg sein soll.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ting-RX-Mega-TheOne-R1-R1R-Oval-Mod-2012.html
Aber für mind. 64 EUR die 180er.

Shimano XT, selbe Technik, selber Effekt (fast selbes Aussehen)
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ano-XT-Saint-Bremsscheibe-6-Loch-SM-RT76.html
Für 39 EUR. 

Macht bei einem Satz (2) Bremsscheiben schlappe 50 EUR weniger.


----------



## stereorider84 (9. April 2012)

> Ich meinte eigentlich Krie6hofv, weil der ja auch scheinbar akkustische Bremsscheibenphänomene hat.



Achso,

ich hatte die ganze zeit u-scheiben drunter.probiere es jetzt aber mit xt´s.


----------



## Strampelaffe (9. April 2012)

> Also das Klirren hat mich gar nicht so arg gestört, eher das ständige schleifen.


Das Schleifen hatte bei mir auch mal zu permantem Singen der Scheibe geführt, wobei die Scheibe selbst dazu eigentlich nicht viel konnte. Daran schuld waren die asymmetrisch ausfahrenden Kolben, so dass die Scheibe einseitig Berührung hatte. Nachdem die Kolben mobilisiert wurden, war's dann weg.


----------



## Soldi (10. April 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> MUsst halt schauen, ob's mit den neuen geht.
> 
> Formula hat jetzt auch Spider-Bremsscheiben mit denen das Schleifen, Klingeln, Pfeiffen, Quietschen etc... weg sein soll.
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ting-RX-Mega-TheOne-R1-R1R-Oval-Mod-2012.html
> ...



Diese Formulas hab ich drauf, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die was verbessern so wie mein Bike quietscht!


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. April 2012)

Soldi schrieb:


> Diese Formulas hab ich drauf, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die was verbessern so wie mein Bike quietscht!


 
Wow, das sind doch aber schon die neuen. Na gut, dass ich die Shimano genommen hab. Ich hätte ja mal vermutet, dass durch die neue Konstruktion das Schwingen der Scheibe unterbunden würde.


----------



## cytrax (10. April 2012)

Die Orginalscheiben sind eh viel zu teuer. Naja ein farbiger Spyder is schon schön aber den Preis nicht wert. Für 2 orginal Formula scheiben bekommst schon 4 von Shimano die wirklich leise sind.


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. April 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Die Orginalscheiben sind eh viel zu teuer. Naja ein farbiger Spyder is schon schön aber den Preis nicht wert. Für 2 orginal Formula scheiben bekommst schon 4 von Shimano die wirklich leise sind.


----------



## Silvermoon (10. April 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> DOCH.ich habe mir letzte woche ein paar xt scheiben bestellt und probiere sie diese woche
> auf meiner formula rx.
> 
> ich melde mich wie´s läuft.



*Betr. Formula RX - orig. Bremsscheiben ausgetauscht gegen XT-Scheiben *
Kann aus meiner Erfahrung berichten, dass die XT Bremsscheiben für "Ruhe" sorgen. Hab auf meinem Rotwild R.C1 FS (Mod. 2011) auch die Formula RX. Die Originalscheiben waren wirklich der letzte Mist, die waren nervtötend  Mein Händler hatte die mir auch ohne weiteres ausgetauscht, auch gegen XT-Scheiben, seitdem ist Ruhe. 
Er meinte nur, dass er eigentlich die Bremsscheiben alle hätte mal sammeln und denen von Rotwild um die Ohren werfen sollen. Schließlich muss er sie austauschen, auf seine Kosten. Klar, das ist ärgerlich!
Problem ist also eigentlich bekannt. 
Inzwischen werden z.B. jetzt bei Rotwild´s 2012er Modellen Magura oder Shimano Bremsen verbaut (soweit ich das jetzt sehen konnte)
Ansonsten ist die Formula RX echt ne gute Bremse, aber nicht mit den originalen Bremsscheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereorider84 (10. April 2012)

> Ansonsten ist die Formula RX echt ne gute Bremse, aber nicht mit den originalen Bremsscheiben



unterschreib ich sofort.

Aber wie ich jetzt schon öfter geschrieben hab ,hatte halt u-scheiben unterm bremssattel und das ging auch recht gut.Aber ich verspreche mir von den xt´s
ein noch besseres handling und weniger geräuch entwicklung.


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. April 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist die Formula RX echt ne gute Bremse, aber nicht mit den originalen Bremsscheiben



Unterschreib ich auch sofort.


----------



## Schelle (11. April 2012)

wenn ich überlege, wie lange es schon an manchen Bikes Probleme mit den Formula Scheiben gibt. Bei mir fing es damals mit der K18 am LTD an. Da half auch nur eine XT Scheibe...  da kann man eigentlich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln 
Da ist die Magura Luise am Stereo eine richtige Sorglosbremse.


----------



## Schmiederich (11. April 2012)

magura 
ich hatte die erste luise von ca. 10 jahren 
die funktioniert immer noch!
die formula the one hab ich nach einem jahr mit ständigem entlüften u. geschleife in den eimer getreten. 
aktuell fahre ich magura marta freeride vollkommen sorglos ohne jeden ärger. 
kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Jupp83 (11. April 2012)

Hallo Cube-Threader,

stehe kurz davor mir ein gebrauchtes Cube Stereo aus dem Jahr 2008/2009 zu kaufen.
Wie fällt das Bike aus? Bin 1,70 m groß und habe Schrittlänge 82 cm. Liege somit in der Regel zwischen 16 und 18 Zoll. Wie ist das beim Stereo, könnt Ihr mir da einen Tip geben. Wäre super, sicherlich ist eine Probefahrt immer empfehlenswert aber in diesem Falle nicht möglich. Vielleícht könnt Ihr mir generell auch noch Pros und Contras zu dem 2008/2009er Modell kurz erwähnen. Würd mich riesig freun .
Der Jupp


----------



## OIRAM (11. April 2012)

*@ Jupp83

Zwischen dem 2008 und 2009 Modell liegt eine neue Generation des Stereos.
Wenns ein 2009er ist, geh zu nem Händler und fahr es mal in den gewünschten Größen.

Bei nem 2008 wirst Du hier bestimmt noch entsprechendes feedback bekommen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (11. April 2012)

Nimm lieber ein Stereo ab 2009. RH18" ist da für dich passend. 
Sattelstütze ohne Versatz (zB Syntace P6) und Vorbaulänge ca 70-80mm.


----------



## Jupp83 (12. April 2012)

Danke für die Antworten! Was ist denn an dem 2008er so schlecht? Oder warum wird das 2009er empfohlen? Bei dem von mir beobachteten handelt es sich anscheinend um ein 2008er Modell, da das Dreieck zw. Oberrohr und Sitzrohr fehlt. Richtig?Gruß Jupp


----------



## mi2 (12. April 2012)

richtig. ich hab mich aus optischen gründen für das 2009er entschieden. fahren wird das 2008 sicher auch toll. und wenn der preiß stimmt,warum dann nicht?


----------



## fatz (12. April 2012)

der 2006-2008er rahmen ist halt fuer eine niedrigere gabel (ca.130mm fw) konstruiert. das ist jetzt per se
kein problem. mehr als 150mm sind da halt ned so der renner, auch wenn ich meins eine ganze zeitlang
mit einer 160er lyrik gefahren hab.
der alte rahmen faellt auch ca 1" groesser aus.

ob es ein neuer oder ein alter rahmen ist kennst am besten an der achse der wippe. die ist beim neuen hohl


----------



## Route66 (12. April 2012)

High,



fatz schrieb:


> der 2006-2008er rahmen ist halt fuer eine niedrigere gabel (ca.130mm fw) konstruiert. das ist jetzt per se
> kein problem. mehr als 150mm sind da halt ned so der renner, auch wenn ich meins eine ganze zeitlang
> mit einer 160er lyrik gefahren hab.
> der alte rahmen faellt auch ca 1" groesser aus.


ich fahre auch ein 2008er Stereo mit einer 140mm Psylo DualAir U-Turn. 
Offiziell wurde der Rahmen damals mit 130 mm am Heck beworben, er hatte effektiv aber schon immer, zumindest knapp, 140 mm. 
Mit der Gabel komme ich sehr gut zurecht, nur das Gekurbele am U-Turn ist hier im Mittelgebirge nicht so der Bringer aber das ist eine andere Story. 
Ich denke, eine Revelation mit 130 mm oder was es da so gibt, macht sich da auch gut.

Das mit dem 1" größer merke ich bei mir. Mir ist der 18er schon fast zu groß wenn es technisch wird und ich hinter den Sattel muss.



fatz schrieb:


> ob es ein neuer oder ein alter rahmen ist kennst am besten an der achse der wippe. die ist beim neuen hohl


genau, zudem haben die Rahmen ab 2009 noch das Dreieck am Sitzrohr. 
Die 2006er Rahmen erkennt man daran, dass diese noch ein reines 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerrohr haben. Ab 2007 ist es dann ein durchgehendes 1,5 Zoll Steuerrohr. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Vincy (12. April 2012)

Ab Modell 2009 ist hinten auch X-12 Steckachse, bessere Lagerung, bessere Steifigkeitswerte, tieferes Oberrohr.

Stereo 2008 (links), 2009 (rechts)


----------



## Jupp83 (12. April 2012)

OK, das heißt für mich die Unterschiede zwischen Vor-2009 und nach 2009 sind am ehesten auf die Geo zurückzuführen- mal von den Ausstattungsunterschieden abgesehn - Da anscheined das 18" recht groß ausfällt könnte es für mich uninteressant sein. Bin 1,70cm groß mit Schrittlänge 82. Da bin ich ja sowieso zwischen 16 und 18" angesiedelt. Also schließ ich daraus beim alten Stereo besser ein 16 "er und beim neuen eher ein 18"er. Falls ich auf dem Holzweg bin, watscht mich ruhig ab. Danke für eure Hilfe. Grüße der Jupp.


----------



## fatz (12. April 2012)

probier's mal damit http://dhost.info/franz/bikescan/
die geodaten der alten rahmen hab ich allerdings auch grad nimmer zur hand


----------



## Vincy (12. April 2012)

Das Stereo WLS gibt es auch mit 17".


----------



## Anselmus (13. April 2012)

Jupp83 schrieb:


> OK, das heißt für mich die Unterschiede zwischen Vor-2009 und nach 2009 sind am ehesten auf die Geo zurückzuführen- mal von den Ausstattungsunterschieden abgesehn - Da anscheined das 18" recht groß ausfällt könnte es für mich uninteressant sein. Bin 1,70cm groß mit Schrittlänge 82. Da bin ich ja sowieso zwischen 16 und 18" angesiedelt. Also schließ ich daraus beim alten Stereo besser ein 16 "er und beim neuen eher ein 18"er. Falls ich auf dem Holzweg bin, watscht mich ruhig ab. Danke für eure Hilfe. Grüße der Jupp.




Ich will keinen Tipp geben, nur ne Vergleichsmöglichkeit: Fahre mit 180cm Körpergröße den neuen Rahmen mit 18".

Aber weißt ja, wie das ist mit dem studieren und probieren...


Bin vorletztes Jahr von nem 20" Hardtail aufs Stereo gekommen. Da hat sich der sowieso kürzere Rahmen und die Nummer kleiner erstmal komisch angefühlt. Ich wollte lieber nen 20" Stereo, aber mein Händler des Vertrauens hat mir das 18" ans Herz gelegt. Ich durfts dann nen WE probefahren und bin ihm dankbar dafür, dass er mir nicht einfach das 20er gegeben hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereorider84 (13. April 2012)

> OK, das heißt für mich die Unterschiede zwischen Vor-2009 und nach 2009 sind am ehesten auf die Geo zurückzuführen- mal von den Ausstattungsunterschieden abgesehn - Da anscheined das 18" recht groß ausfällt könnte es für mich uninteressant sein. Bin 1,70cm groß mit Schrittlänge 82. Da bin ich ja sowieso zwischen 16 und 18" angesiedelt. Also schließ ich daraus beim alten Stereo besser ein 16 "er und beim neuen eher ein 18"er. Falls ich auf dem Holzweg bin, watscht mich ruhig ab. Danke für eure Hilfe. Grüße der Jupp.



Hy,

ich schliesse mich Amselmus an.
ich bin 181cm(schrittlänge weiss ich nicht genau)aber ich würde eher zu 16" raten bei aktuellem Stereo.
Lieber etwas zu klein als zu groß dann bist du wendiger und sitzt kompakter.


----------



## Vincy (13. April 2012)

Das Problem beim Stereo ist aber der ungünstige Sitzwinkel, dadurch wanderst du bei zunehmendem Sattelstützenauszug immer weiter nach hinten über das Hinterrad.
Daher ist bei SL 82cm die RH 18" besser geeignet. Fahre auch bei 1,73m und SL 82cm das Stereo mit RH 18".


----------



## Anselmus (13. April 2012)

Finde das aber nicht schlimm. Wenns wild wird, ist der Sattel sowie unten. Und in ausgefahrenen Sattelposition ists ja auch nit so schlecht, wenn man bisschen mehr Kraft auf die Pedale bekommt.


----------



## stereorider84 (13. April 2012)

Hallo,

Also zum Rahmengrössen problem von JUPP83 wollt ich nur noch sagen "probieren probieren probieren".

Wollt euch aber noch ein Bericht zum thema Formula Bremsen und XT scheiben schreiben.
Ich Hab ja auf der seite zuvor geschrieben das ich mir Xt´s bestellt habe und heute sind sie endlich gekommen und gleich eingebaut.

Also zur Bremsleistung kann ich noch nichts sagen da ich sie noch nicht eingefahren habe und sie nur kurz bei uns im Ort getestet habe aber kein schleifen und kein quitschen nach einer halben std.

und hier noch ein pic


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. April 2012)

Du wirst keinen Unterschied merken in der Bremsleistung.


----------



## Silvermoon (13. April 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Du wirst keinen Unterschied merken in der Bremsleistung.



nööö, das nicht!!! ........aber Ruhe herrscht endlich


----------



## cytrax (13. April 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Du wirst keinen Unterschied merken in der Bremsleistung.




Nur das Schleifen und singen hört auf  Kannst die Scheiben auch mal nass machen da war es bei den Formula am schlimmsten (like a güterzug ) die machen keinen mucks mehr.


----------



## stereorider84 (13. April 2012)

Danke für euer feedback

Hauptsache es ist Ruhe aber das mit der Bremsleistung hab ich auf die 203er Scheibe vorne bezogen da habe ich gleich ne nummer grösser drauf gemacht wenn ich schon
wechsel.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. April 2012)

Dann wirst Du - nach dem Einbremsen - was merken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (13. April 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Finde das aber nicht schlimm. Wenns wild wird, ist der Sattel sowie unten. Und in ausgefahrenen Sattelposition ists ja auch nit so schlecht, wenn man bisschen mehr Kraft auf die Pedale bekommt.


sorry, aber das ist ziemlicher kaese. wenn du bei sting, stereo und co einen zu
kleinen rahmen waehlst, klettert die kiste nimmer gescheit, weil du zu weit hinten
sitzt und das rad bei jeder ministeigung vorn hochkommt. 

wo der sattel beim abfahren ist, ist allerdings egal.


und noch was an die ganzen legastheniker hier:
*quietschen schreibt man mit 'ie'*
genauso wie das ding in der mitte des rades nabe und nicht narbe heisst.


----------



## stereorider84 (13. April 2012)

> und noch was an die ganzen legastheniker hier:
> quietschen schreibt man mit 'ie'
> genauso wie das ding in der mitte des rades nabe und nicht narbe heisst



Hast ja Recht aber das ist ein bikeforum und kein rechtschreibkurs hauptsache jeder weis was gemeint ist.

Aber wenn wir gerade bei bremsen sind kann mich mal bitte jemand über die beläge aufklären.Metallic,semi metellic,organic???

also ich weis was die worte an sich bedeuten aber was ist besser und merkt man den unterschied???Hab keine lust mir von jedem ein satz zu kaufen und herum zu 
probieren.


----------



## psx0407 (13. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> und noch was an die ganzen legastheniker hier:
> *quietschen schreibt man mit 'ie'*
> genauso wie das ding in der mitte des rades nabe und nicht narbe heisst.


   für mich bisher der beste beitrag in 2012 hier in diesem forum !
weil´s einfach zu wahr ist...   
noch ein paar super-beispiele:
"ich verkaufe nen fahrrad."
"habe zwei neue pedalen"   
psx0407


----------



## Strampelaffe (13. April 2012)

Von der zunehmenden Apostrophitis ("Bike's", "Auto's" usw..... oder sogar "nicht's" !!!!!) mal ganz zu schweigen. Aber sowas darf man ja heutzutage gar nicht mehr erwähnen, da man direkt von den Rechtschreibanarchen gesteinigt wird.


----------



## stereorider84 (13. April 2012)

Das mit den Belägen hat sich erledigt ich hab mich selbst mal durch das thema gelesen.
Wer trotzdem noch ein Tip hat kann sich ja melden.

Danke.


----------



## OIRAM (13. April 2012)

*


psx0407 schrieb:



   für mich bisher der beste beitrag in 2012 hier in diesem forum !
weil´s einfach zu wahr ist...   
noch ein paar super-beispiele:
"ich verkaufe nen fahrrad."
"habe zwei neue pedalen"   
psx0407
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....




fatz schrieb:



			und noch was an die ganzen legastheniker hier:
quietschen schreibt man mit 'ie'
genauso wie das ding in der mitte des rades nabe und nicht narbe heisst.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Die Großschreibtaste sollte man dann aber auch für Buchstaben benutzen, nicht nur für Sonderzeichen. 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (13. April 2012)

Shimano Scheiben auf ner Formula:kotz:


----------



## Cortina (13. April 2012)

Während Ihr euch hier über die dt. Rechtschreibung streitet, hat niemand bemerkt wie stereorider84 sein wunderschönes Stereo mit einem *RACING RALPH* kastriert hat 

Mach das wech büddeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## stereorider84 (13. April 2012)

@Cortina

sehr gutes Auge.

Ich wohne an der schönen deutschen Weinstrasse und für in den Weinbergen ist der RR
nicht schlecht aber du hast recht der kommt noch runter vorm Sommer.

Du hättest es aber auch für dich behalten können.Vielleicht wäre ein Bilderrätsel daraus geworden "wo ist der Fehler". ;-)


----------



## Cortina (13. April 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ein Bilderrätsel daraus geworden "wo ist der Fehler". ;-)



Falsch, wo ist der zweite Fehler  der Noby Nic vorne 

Auch wenn das Cube Treffen im Pfälzer Wald stattfindet, die Reifen werd ich nicht wechseln 

Nichtsdestotrotz , schönes Stereo


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Shimano Scheiben auf ner Formula:kotz:



Das klappt wunderbar. Den doppelten Preis für die neue Formulascheibe auszugeben, die btw nicht mehr kann und gleich aussieht, sehe ich z.B. auch nicht ein. Aber über Form, Farbe, Sättel, Farbkombinationen, Bremsscheiben lohnt sich nciht diskutieren. Da gibt es doch Stylepolizisten hier, oder bist Übergelaufen ...


----------



## fatz (14. April 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Die Großschreibtaste sollte man dann aber auch für Buchstaben benutzen, nicht nur für Sonderzeichen.


die benutz ich grundsaetzlich nicht, aber "quitschen" tut einfach weh.

und zu ralle und noebbl: einfach anzuenden.....


----------



## kubitix (14. April 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch Stylepolizisten hier, oder bist Übergelaufen ...



Ich wollte auch einfach mal was sinnvolles Beitragen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch einfach mal was sinnvolles Beitragen.



Aber dann erklär doch mal ... ich hab die bei Tina udn mir drauf. Bremsen gut, nichts quietscht mehr (und vor allem auch kein Quitschen mehr ), kein Schleifen. 


Ich erkenne hier technisch keinerlei Nachteil.


----------



## cytrax (15. April 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Bremsen gut, nichts quietscht mehr (und vor allem auch kein Quitschen mehr ), kein Schleifen.
> 
> 
> *Ich erkenne hier technisch keinerlei Nachteil*.



Ich auch nicht, außer den Preis


----------



## JDEM (15. April 2012)

Um das unnötige Geschreibsel der letzten Seiten zu unterbrechen, mal wieder ein Bild:







Ist ein 2009er Stereo in gelbgrün pulverbeschichtet und wiegt angenehme 14,15kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (15. April 2012)

Hi!

Wenn ich 5 Wochen die Bremsen nicht benutzt habe, muss ich dann irgendwas besonderes
machen, damit sie wieder so funktionieren wie vorher? Entlüften scheint mir nahe
zu liegen, aber gibt es da noch irgendwas anderes? Ich fahre xt und konnte vorher 
mit einem finger im sitzen einen stoppie machen. Jetzt habe ich das Gefühl,
als hätte jemand öl auf die Bremsscheiben getan. Sauber gemacht habe ich
die Scheiben schon und die Beläge mal ein bisschen abgeschliffen.

Das "Stereo Enduro" sieht gut aus. Wie wäre es noch mit einem Schriftzug am
Rahmen?

Gruß
Bikestarr


----------



## OIRAM (15. April 2012)

*@ Bikestarr

Wahrscheinlich hast Du in den letzten fünf Wochen einfach nur richtig an Gewicht zugelegt (Ostern) und jetzt wunderst Du dich, dass die Bremsen nicht mehr die Leistung bringen wie zuvor. 

@ Kuschi

Farbe gefällt...
Machst noch nen Cube Schriftzug drauf ?
Was ist das für ein Dämpfer ? Der sieht so fett aus.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## stereorider84 (15. April 2012)

> Was ist das für ein Dämpfer ? Der sieht so fett aus.



Das ist ein Magura Hugin.Ich hab ihn auch schon gefragt.


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. April 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ Bikestarr
> 
> Wahrscheinlich hast Du in den letzten fünf Wochen einfach nur richtig an Gewicht zugelegt (Ostern) und jetzt wunderst Du dich, dass die Bremsen nicht mehr die Leistung bringen wie zuvor.
> 
> *



Nee


----------



## JDEM (15. April 2012)

Der Dämpfer ist sogar ganz gut und bietet gute Einstellmöglichkeiten, hat aber einen komischen harten Anschlag und wird bald wieder durch den RP23 mit Huber-Buchsen und geänderter Abstimmung ersetzt oder vll läuft mir mal ein Monarch RT3 übern Weg.

Aufkleber kommen auch noch, aber hab keine vernünftigen Cube-Vectordateien gefunden um mir welche drucken zu lassen.


----------



## fatz (15. April 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> vll läuft mir mal ein Monarch RT3 übern Weg.


schau lieber nach einem monarch 4.2 hv. kann man relativ easy selber tunen. bei mir
werkelt seit herbst einer im 301. allererste sahne das ding.


----------



## JDEM (15. April 2012)

Danke für den Tipp. Im LV Forum hab ich schon öfter mal drüber gelesen, beim Stereo muss man die HV-Kammer bestimmt ein wenig verkleinern.


----------



## derAndre (16. April 2012)

Kuschi, warum hast Du den Dämpfer "falsch" rum eingebaut? Die Farbe gefällt. Man sieht Cubes ja eher selten in einem echten Customlook.


----------



## stereorider84 (16. April 2012)

Weil er anders herum am sattelrohr anliegen würde und nicht reinpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GKD (16. April 2012)

Ich habe mal eine ganze andere Frage 

Wie viele km fahrt ihr so ca. regelmäßig mit eurem Stereo? 
Was sind so eure weitestend Touren gewesen?

Ich fahr so ca. 20 - 35 km auf meiner Hausrunde und wenn ich ab und zu zu meinen Eltern fahre 50 - 75km Radweg (wird dann aber ungemütlich mit der Zeit  )


----------



## xerto (16. April 2012)

GKD schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine ganze andere Frage
> 
> Wie viele km fahrt ihr so ca. regelmäßig mit eurem Stereo?
> Was sind so eure weitestend Touren gewesen?
> ...



touren bis zu 90 km

z. b. Maintal - rückersbacher schlucht- hahnenkamm- maintal

ca. 850 Hm oder 
(spuri wir suchen jemanden der uns mit nem pferd den hahnenkamm rauf zieht, interesse? )

birkenhainer von gemünden bis maintal ca. 100 km und 1700 hm
(hier gibt es drei gasthäuser und die braucht man auch  )

für radwege habe ich ein hardtail oder rennrad

das stereo fülht sich im wald und aufn berg am wohlsten.. 


man hat halt die landschaft die man hat


----------



## stereorider84 (16. April 2012)

> Ich habe mal eine ganze andere Frage
> 
> Wie viele km fahrt ihr so ca. regelmäßig mit eurem Stereo?
> Was sind so eure weitestend Touren gewesen?
> ...



3mal in der Woche zur Arbeit 20km.
Am Wochenende ca.50 km Pfälzerwald oder Weinberge.
Ab und zu auch mal mehr bis zu 100 km das kommt aber nur 1 mal im Monat vor bei schönem wetter.

Das es auf dem Radweg ungemüdlich wird ist klar,da gehört es auch nicht hin.
Stell dir mal vor du fahrst mit dem Rennrad im Bikepark,wird auch ungemüdlich.


----------



## Bluntz (16. April 2012)

moin leute!

hab mir letztens nen 2011'er stereo gekauft und das teil rockt  allerdings nervt mich der sattel nen bisschen...habt ihr ne alternative? oder gute erfahrungen mit sätteln für AM gemacht?


----------



## psx0407 (16. April 2012)

GKD schrieb:


> Wie viele km fahrt ihr so ca. regelmäßig mit eurem Stereo? Was sind so eure weitestend Touren gewesen?


ich fahre 1x je woche mit dem rad in die arbeit und wieder heim. das sind frühmorgens 50km hin und am abend 50km heim.
längste tour am stück (also ohne unterbrechung) war mit´m stereo 75km.
psx0407


----------



## Beppe (16. April 2012)

Wir habens letztes Jahr mal auf über 4000hm gebracht....






.... bergab 

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...s1024/20110906+AX+Tag+4+Ridnaun+-+Naturns.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (17. April 2012)

Bluntz schrieb:


> allerdings nervt mich der sattel nen bisschen...habt ihr ne alternative? oder gute erfahrungen mit sätteln für AM gemacht?


es gibt keine "guten" und "schlechten" saettel. nur welche die zu *deinem* hintern passen
und welche die das nicht tun. 

will sagen: jeder ar$ch ist anders, da hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> es gibt keine "guten" und "schlechten" saettel. nur welche die zu *deinem* hintern passen
> und welche die das nicht tun.
> 
> will sagen: jeder ar$ch ist anders, da hilft nur ausprobieren.


 
Das kann ich auch nur unterstreichen. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr für mein AMS so nen SQLab Sattel gekauft. Nicht ganz billig, hoch gelobt ... naja. Er geht, ist aber nicht die Wucht. Der Billigsattel der vorher dran war, passte besser. 

Ausmessen der Sitzknochen bringt was, aber ist nicht der Garant für den ultimativ passenden Sattel.


----------



## Asko (17. April 2012)

Mir taugt mein 14 Billigsattel besser als alles was ich bisher getestet hab. Kann locker mehrere Stunden ohne Radhose damit fahren ohne Schmerzen zu bekommen. Wiegt zwar knapp 300g, das nehm ich aber gern in Kauf.


----------



## Bluntz (17. April 2012)

ja das mit den sitzknochen hab ich auch schon gelesen....hab gesehen von selle royal gibt es jetzt den becoz sport aus 100% recyclebaren material  vllt is der ja was ^^


----------



## xerto (17. April 2012)

Bluntz schrieb:


> ja das mit den sitzknochen hab ich auch schon gelesen....hab gesehen von selle royal gibt es jetzt den becoz sport aus 100% recyclebaren material  vllt is der ja was ^^



auf einem sitz muss man sitzen...

also sitze..

und nicht lesen..


----------



## Bluntz (17. April 2012)

ja da hast du wohl recht....wie siehtn das aus mit dem umtauschen, war letztens bei meinem händler und die hatten modelle die man umtauschen konnte und die anderen nicht, aber allgemein hab ich im inet doch 14 tage rückgaberecht oder? egal ob sattel oder nich

ansonsten schnibbel ich mein fell aus einander und kleb das auf den sattel, hat bestimmt auch was


----------



## osbow (17. April 2012)

Hatte an meinem alten Bike den Selle Italia Flite Titanium. Der war sicher nicht bequemer als der jetzige von Cube. Das Gewicht ist mir in der Hinsicht aber egal, Komfort spielt da eine größere Rolle.

Zu einem anderen Thema. Hab schon vor langer Zeit festgestellt das meine Schwinge etwas schief steht. Das Thema hatten wir doch vor Zeiten mal hier diskutiert. Leider finde ich die Beiträge nicht mehr. Ist das etwas womit man leben kann/muss oder ist es ein Produktionsfehler?





Auf den Fotos ist es schwer zu erkennen. Es ist aber ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen der linken und rechten Seite zu erkennen.


----------



## Themeankitty (17. April 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Um das unnötige Geschreibsel der letzten Seiten zu unterbrechen, mal wieder ein Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cooles Enduro Stereo  
Gefällt mir


----------



## Beppe (17. April 2012)

Hübsch, nur die Leitungsverlegung der Reverb(?) schaut etwas ungesund aus.





_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Um das unnötige Geschreibsel der letzten Seiten zu unterbrechen, mal wieder ein Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OIRAM (17. April 2012)

*


osbow schrieb:



			Zu einem anderen Thema. Hab schon vor langer Zeit festgestellt das meine Schwinge etwas schief steht. Das Thema hatten wir doch vor Zeiten mal hier diskutiert. Leider finde ich die Beiträge nicht mehr. Ist das etwas womit man leben kann/muss oder ist es ein Produktionsfehler?
Auf den Fotos ist es schwer zu erkennen. Es ist aber ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen der linken und rechten Seite zu erkennen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hab mal gerade an meinem 2010er Stereo nachgeschaut.
Meine Schwinge verläuft optisch absolut parallel.
Hast Du den schwierigkeiten, z.B. mit dem Geradeauslauf, knarrende Lager oder beim Hinterrad ein-/ ausbau.
Ich würd trotzdem mal zum Händler gehen, vielleicht gibts ja ne neue Schwinge.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (17. April 2012)

@Beppe: Hab schon viel mit der Verlegung rumgetüfftelt und da ist bisher die beste Lösung, wo mann die Leitung nicht irgendwo blöd rumhängen hat.
Die neueste Leitung ist auch nicht mehr so flexibel wie die 2010/11er Leitung der Reverb.


----------



## stereorider84 (17. April 2012)

Hi @ all,

ich hab ein kleines problem:

 mir ist heute die kleine rote schraube am Formulabremshebel abgerissen( dort wo der hebel am Lenker fest gemacht ist).Hat da 
vielleicht jemand von euch welche die er verkaufen will oder ein tip wo ich die bekomme??

Danke.


----------



## butmymemory (18. April 2012)

Ist beim Thema Reverb Kabel verlegen schonmal jemand hier drauf gekommen? Das Kabel passt wunderbar in die Syntace Sattelklemme.






Hier nochmal das Bike im Ganzen. Leider noch ohne Lösung für die Kabelverlegung.






Grüsse


----------



## Hmmwv (19. April 2012)

Hast du keine Angst das die Leitung runter verkantet und damit knickt?


----------



## kubitix (19. April 2012)

1. April ist rum


----------



## butmymemory (19. April 2012)

Nee, das geht erstmal. Vielleicht braucht man zwei Kabel im jahr. Aber das ist es mir wert, endlich das Ding aufgeräumt zu haben.


----------



## Bluntz (19. April 2012)

moin leute,

ich hab ma ne frage: ich hab im moment noch die hayes stroker ryde heul am bike und das passt mir so garnich...und jetzt würd ich mir gerne was besseres dranbasteln....hat jmd von euch erfahrung mit der Formula "The One" am Cube stereo 2011? hab gesehn das die vordere scheibe ne 203er ist und hab im moment noch ne 180er drauf...


----------



## osbow (19. April 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> Hab mal gerade an meinem 2010er Stereo nachgeschaut.
> Meine Schwinge verläuft optisch absolut parallel.
> ...


Hm, mit dem Geradeauslauf keine Probleme, auch nicht mit knarrenden Lagern. Beim Hinterrad einbauen muss ich schon die Achse festziehen damit das Rad gerade steht. Aber das ist sicher normal. Das Rad eiert zwar gut, liegt aber auch an den unförmigen Albert. So richtige Probleme habe ich damit (noch) nicht. Werde mal dem Händler ein paar Fotos schicken und gucken was er sagt. Dachte nur, hier wurde das Thema mal behandelt.


----------



## kubitix (19. April 2012)

Bluntz schrieb:


> moin leute,
> 
> ich hab ma ne frage: ich hab im moment noch die hayes stroker ryde heul am bike und das passt mir so garnich...und jetzt würd ich mir gerne was besseres dranbasteln....hat jmd von euch erfahrung mit der Formula "The One" am Cube stereo 2011? hab gesehn das die vordere scheibe ne 203er ist und hab im moment noch ne 180er drauf...



Wildweibchen hat sie am 11er WLS 180/180, ich fahre RX 203/203 am Stereo und 180/180 am Reaction. Für eine größere Scheibe brauchst du einen anderen Adapter unabhängig von der verbauten Bremse.

Anmerkung: Die 203er hinten am Stereo ist von Cube nicht freigegeben.

Wir sind mit Formula zufrieden.

PS: @Bluntz wenn du ein paar Tage warten willst ich hab eben eine bestellt, dann kann ich berichten/vergleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (19. April 2012)

Hi Leute,

Eigentlich fahre mein 2008er Stereo eher selten, da ich mehr der Carbon-Race-Typ geworden bin.
Bei meiner letzten Stereo Ausfahrt hatte ich irgendwie das Gefühl, das der Hinterbau locker ist... Außerdem quietscht der RP23 auf Propedal 1 ganz seltsam.
Nach einem kurzen Check konnte ich aber keinen Defekt feststellen.
Muss ich eventuell alle Lager tauschen? Was kostet denn der Spaß? (ich Schraube gerne selber)
Und das quietschen vom Dämpfer?

Grüße 

RODAHn


----------



## fatz (20. April 2012)

Bluntz schrieb:


> ich hab im moment noch die hayes stroker ryde heul am bike und das passt mir so garnich...und jetzt würd ich mir gerne was besseres dranbasteln....hat jmd von euch erfahrung mit der Formula "The One" am Cube stereo 2011? hab gesehn das die vordere scheibe ne 203er ist und hab im moment noch ne 180er drauf...


mein rat: kauf dir eine elixir. da kriegst mehr bremse fuer's geld. egal welche du nimmst.
ich fahr selber eine cr am liteville und eine 5 an meinem alten ht. das einzige was man
beachten sollte: die originalbelaege von avid sind ned so der bringer. runterfahren und
auf koolstop wechseln.



rODAHn schrieb:


> Bei meiner letzten Stereo Ausfahrt hatte ich irgendwie das Gefühl, das der Hinterbau locker ist...


horstlinkverschraubung locker? da waerst du nicht der erste.


----------



## Anselmus (20. April 2012)

Hab auch die Hayes Stroker Ryde und habe keine Probleme damit. Allerdings habe ich auch noch keine andere zum Vergleich gefahren. Vielleicht sollte ich das mal machen und bekomme die Erleuchtung. 

ODer besser nicht, sonst muss ich mir ne neue Bremse kaufen


----------



## osbow (20. April 2012)

Aber Vorsicht: Die gleiche Kraftausübung an einer anderen Bremse kann dich schnell vom Bike holen. Hatte mal fast das Vergnügen.


----------



## Bluntz (20. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Wildweibchen hat sie am 11er WLS 180/180, ich fahre RX 203/203 am Stereo und 180/180 am Reaction. Für eine größere Scheibe brauchst du einen anderen Adapter unabhängig von der verbauten Bremse.
> 
> Anmerkung: Die 203er hinten am Stereo ist von Cube nicht freigegeben.
> 
> ...



ja das wär echt nice, ich bin gespannt!....ja von ich denke ich werd ma zu meinem händler gehen und mir die bremsen ma live ansehen und testen, letztendlich wird das wohl das beste sein!


vielen dank für die antworten!


----------



## Soldi (20. April 2012)

Bluntz schrieb:


> moin leute,
> ich hab ma ne frage: ich hab im moment noch die hayes stroker ryde heul am bike und das passt mir so garnich...und jetzt würd ich mir gerne was besseres dranbasteln....hat jmd von euch erfahrung mit der Formula "The One" am Cube stereo 2011? hab gesehn das die vordere scheibe ne 203er ist und hab im moment noch ne 180er drauf...


Ich weiß nicht, ob es Dir weiter hilft, ich hab ein Stereo Super HPC SL 2012 mit der R1 und hab seit Januar mehr an den Bremsen geschraubt als in 4 Jahren Magura zuvor. Die Formula Scheiben mussten welchen von Shimano weichen (XT203mm vorne, XT180mm hinten), ich will den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben, aber es fährt sich wie eine komplett neue Bremse. Kein Fading nach Gewaltbremsungen, kein Scheppern, kaum Geräusche, noch kein Quietschen. So wie ich es von meiner 2007er Magura Louise kenne. Ich hoffe das bleibt so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereorider84 (20. April 2012)

Hi,
ich weiß hatte mein Stereo schon öffter hier gezeigt aber ich finde das Bild an sich geil.
(Qualität halt nicht so, ist nur mit dem Handy gemacht)


----------



## Soldi (20. April 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich weiß hatte mein Stereo schon öffter hier gezeigt aber ich finde das Bild an sich geil.
> (Qualität halt nicht so, ist nur mit dem Handy gemacht)


Kommt mir irgendwoher bekannt vor, ein Cube,  nur kein Stereo!


----------



## stereorider84 (20. April 2012)

hast recht soldi,
ich lach mich gerade schlapp aber ich kannte das bild noch nicht also ist keine kopie.


----------



## osbow (20. April 2012)

Zum Thema Zugverlegung habe ich mal ein paar Fotos gemacht. Am Sattelrohr wird der Zug mit zwei Kabelbindern festgehalten. Da die Öffnung des zweiten KB relativ groß ist läuft der Zug gut durch.


----------



## butmymemory (22. April 2012)

Ahhh, das sieht gut aus! Von meiner Variante kann ich mittlerweile übrigens wirklich abraten. Kabelbruch nach der ersten Ausfahrt ;D Zur erinnerung:




Bitte nicht nach machen.


----------



## Hmmwv (22. April 2012)

Doch richtig vermutet.


----------



## Beppe (22. April 2012)

Das nennt man beratungsresistent. ;-)


----------



## stereorider84 (22. April 2012)

Hy leute,

ich hab heute mein Bike gecrasht (da war einfach ein Baum zuviel im weg)


----------



## butmymemory (22. April 2012)

Uiiiiiii, *******!!!


----------



## Beppe (22. April 2012)

Tut mir leid für Dich. 
Kopf hoch, event kannst Du den Rahmen weiter fahren. Ein Carbonrahmen wäre jetzt sicher ein Fall für die Sondermülldeponie.
Zeig doch mal Pics aus anderen Perspektiven...

Bist Du denn ok?


stereorider84 schrieb:


> Hy leute,
> 
> ich hab heute mein Bike gecrasht (da war einfach ein Baum zuviel im weg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereorider84 (22. April 2012)

Ja mir gehts eigentlich gut und ja ein carbonrahmen wäre jetzt müll.


----------



## Beppe (22. April 2012)

Eieiei, das geht schon richtung Knick...
Ich behaupte mal, dass ich den weiter fahren würde. Ne fachmännisch gemachte Bandage  aus irgend nem Faserverbundwerkstoff sollte ausreichende Sicherheit geben.
Ich hab mir schon einmal nen Bruch einer Rennradkettenstrebe flicken lassen und bin gut und sicher damit gefahren....
Lass Dich von Fachleuten beraten.



stereorider84 schrieb:


> Ja mir gehts eigentlich gut und ja ein carbonrahmen wäre jetzt müll.


----------



## stereorider84 (22. April 2012)

ich lasse den rahmen morgen mal im bikeladen vom schwiegervater checken.mal schauen was die sagen aber ich denke beppe du hast recht,denn kann man noch fahren.


----------



## Beppe (22. April 2012)

Kopf hoch! 
Sei froh, dass Du ok bist!!!





stereorider84 schrieb:


> ich lasse den rahmen morgen mal im bikeladen vom schwiegervater checken.mal schauen was die sagen aber ich denke beppe du hast recht,denn kann man noch fahren.


----------



## Cortina (22. April 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> Ja mir gehts eigentlich gut und ja ein carbonrahmen wäre jetzt müll.



Wichtig dass Dir nix passiert ist 


Gut dass ich nen Carbonrahmen hab, da gibts nämlich unabhängig von der Garantie ein Crash Replacement 


Sent from restaurant


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. April 2012)

Oh man Stereorider, echt heftig . Hoffentlich lässt sich da noch was machen. Aber gut, dass Du fit bist.


----------



## Vincy (23. April 2012)

Den Rahmen kannst jetzt nur noch zum Cruisen verwenden.


----------



## stereorider84 (23. April 2012)

Hy leute ,

Hatte mein Crash Stereo heute morgen im Bikeladen abgegeben und konnte ihn nach feierabend abhohlen. Mein Schwiegervater und die Männer aus der Werkstatt sagen das man das Bike noch ohne bedenken fahren kann und das mach ich auch ich lass ihn spachteln und ausbessern.Bis nächstes Jahr wird es locker halten und im Sommer 2013
gibts sowieso ein neues.

Aber vielen dank an alle hier für eure Feedbacks und Fürsorge(ist ernst gemeint keine ironie).


----------



## butmymemory (23. April 2012)

Muss ja nur bis Ende des Jahres halten. Dann haut Bike Discount die eh wieder für n Appel und n Ei raus. Und auch nochmal von mir, gut das Du heil bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (23. April 2012)

Prihima. Jetzt irgend nen Babberl drauf oder wenigstens  mit Edding Datum und Koordinaten und weiter gehts


----------



## stereorider84 (23. April 2012)

> Jetzt irgend nen Babberl drauf oder wenigstens mit Edding Datum und Koordinaten und weiter gehts


 

ich hau mich weg.


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. April 2012)

Na, Ende Gut, alles Gut .


----------



## 4Stroke (24. April 2012)

butmymemory schrieb:


> Muss ja nur bis Ende des Jahres halten. Dann haut Bike Discount die eh wieder fÃ¼r n Appel und n Ei raus. Und auch nochmal von mir, gut das Du heil bist!



Zu welchen Preisen gehen die 2012er Rahmen dann wieder Ã¼ber den Tisch?

Edit:
gefunden fÃ¼r 349â¬


----------



## wuerfelfreund (27. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!
Mein Cube Stereo 2009 braucht eine neue Federgabel. Verbaut war die Rock Shox Revelation mit 140mm Federweg. Nun möchte ich eine mit mehr Federweg haben. Ich dachte da an die Rock Shox Lyrik (160 oder 170mm Federweg) weil Preis Leistung einfach Klasse. Hat jemand von Euch schon die Erfahrung mit einer 170er Gabel am Cube Stereo gemacht und is das überhaupt machbar wegen der Geometrie? M.f.G.


----------



## butmymemory (27. April 2012)

Moin
Ich glaube, damit wirst Du nicht glücklich. Das Bike bockt doch eh schon gern beim Klettern.
G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuerfelfreund (27. April 2012)

butmymemory schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich glaube, damit wirst Du nicht Glücklich. Das Bike bockt doch eh schon gern beim Klettern.
> G.



ja...das kenn ich. aber auch die Lyrik ist absenkbar. und man hat noch enorme Reserven was die Abfahrt angeht und gerade da kann man nicht genug federweg haben. geht mir jedenfalls so.


----------



## butmymemory (27. April 2012)

Ich hätte Angst, dass der Winkel vom Steuerrohr da nicht für gemacht ist und da nachher noch was bricht, wenn man blöd vor ne Wurzel/Stein fährt. Wie ist n das beim Fritzz. Ist das n ganz anderer Rahmen oder ist nur die Schwinge eine Andere?


----------



## austriacarp (27. April 2012)

Fritzz ist der gleiche Rahmen nur ein anderer Hinterbau


----------



## Beppe (27. April 2012)

Das stimmt nicht. Werf mal nen Blick auf die entsprechenden Geotabellen....




austriacarp schrieb:


> Fritzz ist der gleiche Rahmen nur ein anderer Hinterbau


----------



## Beppe (27. April 2012)

Passend dazu.....

 http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cube-Fritzz-Rohloff-Schaltung-Fox-40-Hope-V2-Downhill-Enduro-Freeride-/280868377615

 




butmymemory schrieb:


> Ich hätte Angst, dass der Winkel vom Steuerrohr da nicht für gemacht ist und da nachher noch was bricht, wenn man blöd vor ne Wurzel/Stein fährt. Wie ist n das beim Fritzz. Ist das n ganz anderer Rahmen oder ist nur die Schwinge eine Andere?


----------



## stereorider84 (27. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

@würfelfreund:

eine 160mm Lyrik geht gerade noch ein kumpel von mir fährt die in einem stereo race.

@all
Stereo und Fritzz sind nicht der gleiche Rahmen.

P.S: mein Rahmen ist wieder fit (gespachtelt und mit schutzfolie geklebt) sieht
zwar nicht hübsch aus aber schei..... egal.Bilder kommen noch am WE.

Tschauuu.


----------



## ToyDoll (28. April 2012)

Kumpel fährts Stereo mit 160er Fox und Angleset, soviel zum Winkel. Bei ihm hälts 
Obs zu empfehlen is ne 170er Gabel da reinzustecken, is ne andere Sache 
Fahrs mittlerweile auch mit 160er, und des is top und reicht auch


----------



## fatz (28. April 2012)

ich bin ein 2006er stereo eine ganze weile mit einer 160er lyrik gefahren. ging grad noch so.
bei der neuen rahmengeo sollt's gut gehen. wenn du unbedingt 170 ausprobieren willst einfach
mal mit der bekannte huelse auf 170 aufbohren. kannst ja ganz easy wieder rausbauen.
allerdinhgs denk ich 170 sind zuviel.


----------



## wuerfelfreund (28. April 2012)

Na dann werd ich auch lieber die 160er nehmen. Hat jemand von Euch noch nen Tipp wo man die günstig bekommt? Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Infos!!! M.f.G.


----------



## BIKESTARR (28. April 2012)

Das würde ich auch mal gerne wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (28. April 2012)

meine war gebraucht von meinem haendler. 300flocken. war in seinem zweitbike. als dann die buchsen 
die backen gemacht haben, hat er sie mir eingeschickt und sie mit einem komplett neuen casting fuer lau
zurueckgekriegt. fragt mich ned was er rs erzaehlt hat....


----------



## wuerfelfreund (29. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> meine war gebraucht von meinem haendler. 300flocken. war in seinem zweitbike. als dann die buchsen
> die backen gemacht haben, hat er sie mir eingeschickt und sie mit einem komplett neuen casting fuer lau
> zurueckgekriegt. fragt mich ned was er rs erzaehlt hat....



Habe sie gefunden für 620.-  Ist allerdings die 170mm Gabel. Will aber die 160er. Habe schon ganz Google umgekrempelt. Aber nix gefunden. Naja, ich werde jetzt immer mal wieder in Auktionshäusern nachschauen. Vielleicht find ich ja auch noch mein persönliches Schnäppchen. ;-) 300.- is schon ein super Preis!


----------



## fatz (29. April 2012)

hier gibt's die 160er coil fuer 649.-
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Federgabel-Modell-2011---Auslaufmodell-.html


----------



## JDEM (29. April 2012)

Einfach mal innen Bikemarkt schauen, wird schon nicht so schwer sein da ne Lyrik unter 400 zu finden...


----------



## kubitix (29. April 2012)

Nur mal zu der Diskussion über den vollkommen überbewerteten Federweg, Cortina ist heute den Arcotrail mit abgesenkter Gabel gefahren. Wer S3 mit 110mm fahren kann sollte vielleicht über 160 nachdenken, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Themeankitty (29. April 2012)

Hat jemand von euch einen RFR Trail Shape 0.1 M Sattel mit weißer Sitzfläche, den er nicht braucht, im neuwertigen  oder neu Zustand abzugeben(verkaufen) ?
(Der Sattel war am 2011 Stereo Pro/Team mit weißer Sitzfläche  dran)


----------



## stereorider84 (29. April 2012)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von der heutigen Tour (kommen noch paar wen ich sie hoch geladen hab).


----------



## Beppe (29. April 2012)

Du hast ne pn...






Themeankitty schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch einen RFR Trail Shape 0.1 M Sattel mit weißer Sitzfläche, den er nicht braucht, im neuwertigen  oder neu Zustand abzugeben(verkaufen) ?
> (Der Sattel war am 2011 Stereo Pro/Team mit weißer Sitzfläche  dran)


----------



## dusi__ (30. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Nur mal zu der Diskussion über den vollkommen überbewerteten Federweg, Cortina ist heute den Arcotrail mit abgesenkter Gabel gefahren. Wer S3 mit 110mm fahren kann sollte vielleicht über 160 nachdenken, oder auch nicht.



pics or it didn´t happen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (30. April 2012)

hast doch schon. das mit der wurzel ist aufm pianaura aka. arco trail.

egal. ich halt's mit federweg wie die dame an der wursttheke.......

"darf's ein bisserl mehr sein?"


und so richtig s3 ist der pianaura dann auch ned. sag ma mal s2+


----------



## micha.qlb (30. April 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Hatte an meinem alten Bike den Selle Italia Flite  Titanium. Der war sicher nicht bequemer als der jetzige von Cube. Das  Gewicht ist mir in der Hinsicht aber egal, Komfort spielt da eine  größere Rolle.
> 
> Zu einem anderen Thema. Hab schon vor langer Zeit festgestellt das meine  Schwinge etwas schief steht. Das Thema hatten wir doch vor Zeiten mal  hier diskutiert. Leider finde ich die Beiträge nicht mehr. Ist das etwas  womit man leben kann/muss oder ist es ein Produktionsfehler?
> 
> ...





osbow schrieb:


> Hm, mit dem Geradeauslauf keine Probleme, auch nicht mit knarrenden Lagern. Beim Hinterrad einbauen muss ich schon die Achse festziehen damit das Rad gerade steht. Aber das ist sicher normal. Das Rad eiert zwar gut, liegt aber auch an den unförmigen Albert. So richtige Probleme habe ich damit (noch) nicht. Werde mal dem Händler ein paar Fotos schicken und gucken was er sagt. Dachte nur, hier wurde das Thema mal behandelt.



Hast du diesbezüglich eine Rückmeldung erhalten? Ich habe EXAKT das selbe Problem?? am 2010er RX


----------



## osbow (1. Mai 2012)

Hab den Händler noch nicht kontaktiert. Werd ich wohl nächste Woche machen. Oder doch lieber zum Ende der Saison wenn ich länger auf das Rad verzichten kann.


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Mai 2012)

ja das dachte ich mir auch so... ich habe das schon länger bemerkt, aber keine Probleme mit dem Rad (neuerdings kurzzeitig ein ganz furchtbares schnarren/knarxen wenns in action war...geht aber wieder weg und ich kanns nich orten)....

Das Hinterrad steht gerade und auch die Ausfallenden sind gerade. Bisher hab ich mir immer eingeredet, dass muss so und das kann doch nich und die werden sich schon....


----------



## captain_j (1. Mai 2012)

habe jetzt 3 Stereos (inkl. meinem) mit dem gleichen Problem gesehen, scheint wirklich oft vorzukommen, wäre wirklich interessant zu erfahren was Cube dazu sagt.


----------



## psx0407 (1. Mai 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> neuerdings kurzzeitig ein ganz furchtbares schnarren/knarxen wenns in action war...geht aber wieder weg und ich kanns nich orten


hatte ich auch immer wieder mal und konnte es nicht zuordnen. pass´ mal auf, wenn´s mal wieder kommt, ob´s nur ist, wenn du nicht trittst und ob´s sofort aufhört, wenn du wieder zu treten beginnst.
falls ja, ist´s der freilauf, der dann schon recht trocken läuft und wo sich die ein oder andere klinke nicht löst.
so war´s bei mir:
abhilfe schaffte freilauf ausbauen und schmieren. dauerte 10min, dann war ruhe.

psx0407 (auch mit 2010er rx)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (1. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich brauche auch nochmal eure Hilfe.
Ich habe mir, nachdem die alten Öl gezogen hatten, neue Bremsbeläge gekauft.
Nun habe ich wieder das Selbe Problem. Es war ein oder zwei Tage Ruhe
und ich vermute, dass wieder Öl drauf ist.
Könnte die Bremse undicht sein oder so? Meint ihr, ich bekomme im Zweifelsfall
eine neue Bremse? Es ist eine 2012er XT, gekauft bei HS bikediscount.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

Gruß
Bikestarr


----------



## Asko (1. Mai 2012)

Die aktuelle XT Bremse ist anscheinend leider gerne mal undicht. Vorallen unten am Bremssattel und dann läuft der Siff auf die Beläge 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528914&page=37


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Mai 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> hatte ich auch immer wieder mal und konnte es nicht zuordnen. pass´ mal auf, wenn´s mal wieder kommt, ob´s nur ist, wenn du nicht trittst und ob´s sofort aufhört, wenn du wieder zu treten beginnst.
> falls ja, ist´s der freilauf, der dann schon recht trocken läuft und wo sich die ein oder andere klinke nicht löst.
> so war´s bei mir:
> abhilfe schaffte freilauf ausbauen und schmieren. dauerte 10min, dann war ruhe.
> ...



aah danke für den Tipp . Ich würd nicht meine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass es nur beim nicht Treten ist... aber jetzt wo du es sagst.

Ich werde das mal probieren. Schaden kann es sicher nicht. Auch fällt mir eigentlich ga rnix anderes ein was es noch sein könnte...weil es definitiv auftritt beim geschmeidigen Rollen...Lager würde ich damit ausschließen wollen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. Mai 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Die aktuelle XT Bremse ist anscheinend leider gerne mal undicht. Vorallen unten am Bremssattel und dann läuft der Siff auf die Beläge
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=528914&page=37



Deine auch? Wenn ja, was hast du dagegen gemacht?
Und danke für den Link.


----------



## Asko (1. Mai 2012)

Ne, meine halten bisher dicht. Bin aber jedesmal beim Putzen am kontrollieren ob man was sieht.


----------



## stereorider84 (1. Mai 2012)

Hy micha,

euer problem mit der schwinge beschäftigt mich auch ein wenig.
Ich mach mir da gerade ein wenig gedanken da ich 1. nicht ganz verstehe was ihr meint???
und 2. bei meinem Stereo gar nicht ist ich hab mir meines gerade 15 min angeschaut,ich seh nichts.

meint ihr ausser der mitte oder schief.... ????


----------



## micha.qlb (1. Mai 2012)

Es muss auch bei dir nix sein. Das ist ja gerade die Frage, ab das so soll, oder ob das ein Fehler ist und wenn ja wie schlimm wirkt sich das aus.

Gemeint ist, dass: Wenn du das Bike umdrehst (Rad ausgebaut), "hängt" die Schwinge nach dem Hauptschwingenlager etwas auf der "rechten Seite"...ich finde auf dem zweiten Foto sieht man das eigtl ganz gut.


----------



## stereorider84 (1. Mai 2012)

Ahh,

jetzt weiß ich was ihr meint.
Das kann aber sein das es nur so aus sieht weil auf der rechten seite (2.bild) die schwinge
etwas mehr freigelegt ist weil auf dieser seite die kurbel dreht und auf der anderen seite ja noch der Zahnkranz läuft und dann erst die kubel kommt (alles nur eine vermutung).


----------



## stereorider84 (1. Mai 2012)

Ausserdem ist die schwinge sowiso seitlich versetzt,das is aber normal.


----------



## stereorider84 (1. Mai 2012)

upps doppelt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (2. Mai 2012)

Nochmal paar Bilder zu Verdeutlichung...




Also ich bin kein Maschinenbauer...aber ich behaupte mal schlicht, dass sich das da nicht einfach so verwinden kann...andererseits mag ich auch nich glauben, dass die Bäckerschlosser von Cube die Schwinge so lange uf dem Amboss bearbeitet haben bis sie halt irgendwie passte...bisl ungesund sieht es halt schon aus


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Mai 2012)

Steht denn Euer Rad nich in der Flucht ein- und ausgefedert? Oder sucht ihr nur ein Argument nich baiken / ein neues Rad kaufen zu gehen?


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Mai 2012)

ich will weder n neues Bike, noch stehts im keller und verrottet...ich für meinen teil will wissen, warum das so is wie es ist und offensichtlich haben das phänomen ja mehrere 

wie gesagt...beim fahren keinerlei probleme. Aber die Bilder sprechen eine eindeutige Sprache und es ist sicher legitim mal zu fragen ob das so soll...oder?


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Mai 2012)

Aber wo is das Problem, wenn der Hinterbau grade is? Haben nur bestimmte Rahmengrößen wg geometrischer Voodoo die schiefe Schwinge? Ich denke, das zu einem schiefen Hinterbau und diesbezgl Rekla mehr Infos einzuholen sind...


----------



## Cortina (2. Mai 2012)

Leute, schaut doch bitte mal genau hin, das Lager ist absolut gerade (grüne Linien), diese 3DBox (rote Linie) wie sie Cube bezeichnet ist konstuktionsbedingt schräg weil die beiden Streben unterschiedlich sind.

Ist bei meinen  Plastik Stereo das Gleiche 




Also, "It`s not a bug, it`s a feature "


----------



## micha.qlb (2. Mai 2012)

na das doch mal ne Aussage


----------



## Vincy (2. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Also, "It`s not a bug, it`s a feature "


 
Wird auch als asymmetrische Schwinge bezeichnet.


----------



## osbow (3. Mai 2012)

*******, dann muss ich doch damit weiter fahren und bekomme kein neues Bike?


----------



## dusi__ (3. Mai 2012)

welch eine tragödie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (3. Mai 2012)

auch auf die möglichkeit hin das ich erhängt werde : 

kann mir einer nochmal sagen welches die Top Lager fürs Stereo sind? (und wo man sie bekommen kann) hab hier 3 verschiedene sorten gesehen (und ich weiss das ich jetzt mit 3 verschiednen antworten rechnen darf  )

Danke!


----------



## ThomasAC (3. Mai 2012)

Das ist der Herr Huber: http://huber-bushings.com/technik/ausmessen/

Da steht alles, bezüglich Größen, bezüglich Qualität usw. Hab bislang nur gutes darüber hier im Forum gelesen.


----------



## dusi__ (3. Mai 2012)

ahh vielen dank 

den hatte ich auch im hinterkopf. 
andere frage auch was die lager angeht: wie oft sollte man die schwingenlager welchseln? bzw auseinandernehmen reinigen und wieder zusammensetzen?

wie oft habt ihr das bisher gemacht?

an meinem 2008´er hab ich es nie gemacht und nie einen wirklichen unterschied gemerkt.  das neue hab ich jetzt seit 1 Jahr in gebrauch.


----------



## OIRAM (3. Mai 2012)

*Hab an meinem 2010 Stereo einmal die Hauptschwingenlager gewechselt, weil ich mir nicht sicher war und es nicht besser gewußt habe.
Die Lager mach ich 1 mal im Jahr auf. Reinigen, trocknen und Fett drauf, bis der Arzt kommt.
Das einzigste was bei mir knarrzt, sind meine Zähne, vor nem steilen Anstieg.
Das Lager tauschen wird hier m.M.n., völlig überbewertet.
Wenn Du  mit der ersten Fettpackung nicht so lang wartest, bis das die Stahlkugeln weggerostet sind, dann sollen die auch ne weile halten.

Schönen Gruß aus dem Ruhrgebiet, Mario*


----------



## derAndre (3. Mai 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> ahh vielen dank
> 
> den hatte ich auch im hinterkopf.
> andere frage auch was die lager angeht: wie oft sollte man die schwingenlager welchseln? bzw auseinandernehmen reinigen und wieder zusammensetzen?
> ...



Da sind Lager in dem Hinterbau? Ups...  Dann gucke ich da wohl in ein paar Jahren auch mal rein, hehe.


----------



## Hmmwv (3. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht ja für jemanden interessant:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotze-Blotz (4. Mai 2012)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Das ist der Herr Huber: http://huber-bushings.com/technik/ausmessen/
> 
> Da steht alles, bezüglich Größen, bezüglich Qualität usw. Hab bislang nur gutes darüber hier im Forum gelesen.


 
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den "Huber-Buchsen-Lager"??


----------



## baumeister21 (4. Mai 2012)

Was willst du denn darüber wissen? 

Ich fahre Sie seit ca. einem halben Jahr und absolut zufrieden. Aber lies dir die Erfahrungsberichte durch - die Dinger sind absolut TOP.

Problem ist, dass die Kunststoff-Gleitlager nicht auf das Standard-Einpresswerkzeug passen. Entweder du bestellst das passende gleich mit oder drehst dir was passendes.


----------



## ThomasAC (4. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt, im Forum gelesen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9178326&postcount=175
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8894217&postcount=4597
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8879192&postcount=4529
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8776587&postcount=6907
.
.
.

Der User heißt hier im Forum "wingover", vielleicht auch danach suchen für noch mehr Berichte und Erfahrungen.


----------



## derAndre (4. Mai 2012)

Hotze-Blotz schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit den "Huber-Buchsen-Lager"??



Das sind die einzigen Lager die ich bisher am Stereo getauscht habe. Anfangs alle 6 Monate die originalen. Vor 1,5 Jahren auf die vom Stefan gewechselt und seit dem nie wieder dran gedacht!


----------



## baumeister21 (4. Mai 2012)

Ab den 2013er Modellen verbaut Fox auch endlich Kunststoff-Gleitlager. Die sind dann 2-Teilig mit einem Bund am Rand. Finde ich noch einen Ticken besser, da der Dämpfer dann auch axial gelagert ist und es so keine Reibung mehr zwischen Dämpferauge und Buchse gibt.


----------



## Bluntz (6. Mai 2012)

moin! ma ne andere frage

ich überlege ob ich am meinem stereo pro 2011 nen neuen vorbau dransetze.

rahmen ist 18" und ich bin 173cm  

ich würd gerne nen kürzeren vorbau nehmen, weil ich doch recht gestreckt sitze... hatte den 

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Holzfeller-Vorbau-Mod-2012.html#var_34788106

vorbau in betracht gezogen...

kennt den jmd oder hat den schon verbaut und gut erfahrung gemacht? oder kann jmd ne alternative empfehlen?

vielen dank für die hilfe!


----------



## JDEM (6. Mai 2012)

Das ist Ding wäre mir zu schwer und für den Preis bekommt man schon edlere Teile. Hab mir letztens zum gleichen Preis nen Race Face Turbine gekauft. Syntace F149 oder Superforce gibt es auch manchmal für das Geld und sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben.


----------



## stereorider84 (6. Mai 2012)

Für das Geld würde ich eher ein syntace nehmen so wie kuschi schon schreibt.
Oder leg 15 euro drauf und kauf dir ein thomson elite x4 der ist einfach der
geilste find ich auch optisch .aber aussehen ist ja geschmacksache.


----------



## Bluntz (6. Mai 2012)

ja im moment hab ich ja nen syntace force 149 mit 90mm, ist auch super das ding nur nen bissl lang, fand der truvativ von der optik ganz geil....meinste der is qualitativ schlechter als syntace?



nur der truvativ vorbau is im moment überall ausverkauft, sonst hätte ich den einfach bestellt un ggf. zurückgeschickt 
naja ist im moment eh noch spinnerei, erstmal wird nächsten monat auf 2-fach kurbel umgebaut und kettenführung kommt dran


----------



## stereorider84 (6. Mai 2012)

kauf doch einen syntace in der länge die du willst.ich würd halt den syntace vorziehen vorm
truvativ oder wie gesagt thomson.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landjaeger (6. Mai 2012)

Hi, darf ich bitte vorstellen: ein 2012er Stereo Race mit Shimano XT Ausstattung und Rock Shox Reverb 125mm 





(und wenn ich mich nicht täusche dann ist es das erste 2012er Stereo Race). Nach einem 2007er Specialized Stumpjumber ist dies mein 2. richtiges MTB. 
Eigentlich hatte ich mir ein Canyon Nerve AM 7.0 bestellt, aber ich wollte die Wartezeit nicht abwarten und habe mich für diese Bike entschieden. Sobald ich wieder Gesund bin gehts ab auf die Isar-Trails. 

  Wie findet ihr die Kabel Verlegung der Reverb? Ist das so in Ordnung?


----------



## stereorider84 (6. Mai 2012)

Hy landjäger,

Sehr geiles Stereo.

Deine leitung verlegung sieht bisschen nach "lecker leitungsalat" aus.

schau dir mal meine bilder an, also ich persönlich finde das mit dem Wickelschlauch echt praktisch und schützt auch noch.


----------



## stereorider84 (6. Mai 2012)

ist zwar eine schlechte Qualität aber man sieht was ich meinte.


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Mai 2012)

@Landjäger: Sehr schönes Teil , sieht lecker aus.

@Stereorider: Kannst Du mal von Deinem Wickelschlauch nen CloseUp machen ? Merci im voraus.

Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## stereorider84 (6. Mai 2012)

@sirrah
ist zwar auch eine schlechte qualität aber man erkennt wie es funktioniert.


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Mai 2012)

Danke


----------



## Landjaeger (6. Mai 2012)

Häh, ich kapier das nicht mit'm Wickelschlauch..ist das auf der ganzen Rahmenlänge um ein anderes Kabel umwickelt oder nur das Stück unter der Schwinge bis zum Rahmen? 

Dein Bike habe ich zuvor auch schon gesehen und deine Lösung find ich auch super, nur das Stück hinter dem Dämpfer find ich mit dem Bogen nicht sehr ansprechend. Das gleiche Stört mich auch an meinem Bike. Ich hätte es gerne etws straffer.


----------



## twintalk (6. Mai 2012)

@landjaeger

Besorg dir 3fach Kabelhalter (3 Stück) und verlege die Leitung von der Reverb neben dem Schaltzug und der Bremsleitung auf dem Unterrohr und dann hinter dem oberen Dämpferlager her. So müsste sich die Schlinge bei abgesenkter Stütze am Übergang Tretlager befinden, es sieht clean aus und stört nicht.

z.B. diese hier: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pd144dd6979e9b2da57be162176ac0aa2/s/Specialized-Cable-Guides.html

Vielleicht hat ja auch ein Händler bei dir ähnliche Halter (z.B. X-förmige)


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Mai 2012)

Ich glaub der Stefan (Kubitix) hat das so gelöst. Es müssten irgendwo  in diesem oder einem anderen Thread Bilder von seinem Stereo seien wo er seine bauweise zeigt. Das sah bei ihm meine ich aufgeräumter aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (7. Mai 2012)

Ihr habt echt Sorgen... 

Geiles Teil Jaeger! Viel Spaß damit! 
(bis auf die klobigen flats)


----------



## Gummischwain (7. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Also, "It`s not a bug, it`s a feature
> 
> 
> 
> ...















 Wenn du denen jetzt noch erzählst, dass der Umlenkhebel bei einigen auch nicht 100% mittig sitzt, bricht bestimmt Panik aus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @ Dusi (etwas spät):
 Es soll Leute geben, die keine Probleme mit den Lagern hatten. Bei  meinem war das Hauptlager der Schwinge nach einem halben Jahr hinüber.  Innen vollig trocken und verrostet (siehe Album). Wahrscheinlich von Anfang an wenig  bis kein Fett drin und mit falschem Drehm angezogen (bei meiner Freundin im übrigen das gleiche: fährt ein Stereo WLS). Das Lager meldete  sich nach kurzer Zeit mit knarzen und knacken. 
 Danach habe ich welche von SKF verbaut (ordentliche Fettpackung rein!) und seither keine Probleme mehr. 
 Also reinschauen kann sicher nicht schaden. Wir basteln soviel an  unseren bikes, da kann man sich dafür auch mal ein Stündchen nehmen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und die Huber-Buchsen sind übrigens erste Sahne und ihr Geld 101% wert!


----------



## Freerider88 (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

darf mich seit nunmehr einem Monat auch stolzer Besitzer eines Stereo Race '12 nennen. Muss sagen die Kiste hat ordentlich was drauf 

Eine Frage: Für'n Werkzeugkasten will ich mir ein Ersatzschaltauge holen. Hab zwar gehört, dass es diese Sollbruchstelle an der Schraube geben soll (stimmt das?), aber ein Ersatz wär mir trotzdem lieber... Wo bekomm ich die her bzw. welches Teil ist das genau (Art.-Nr. oder so)?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Gummischwain (7. Mai 2012)

Das SA muss für das X12-System kompatibel sein. Es ist die Nummer 19.

Entweder nimmst du das:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/a39778/schaltauge-19-rot.html

Oder mein Favorit:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/a45487/x-12-schaltauge.html

Ist im Prinzip beides das gleiche, aber das von Syntace wirkt in meinen Augen wertiger bzw. sauberer verarbeitet und kostet grob die Hälfte!

Die Sollbruchstelle gibt es und das ist auch gut so! 

Edit sagt: Vincy hat natürlich völlig Recht, die Schraube käme noch dazu:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/a45488/x-12-schaltaugenschraube.html
(aber in Summe immer noch günstiger)


----------



## Vincy (7. Mai 2012)

Gibt es beim Cube-Händler oder die andere Alternative von Syntace. 
Bei Syntace brauchst aber das X-12 Schaltauge *und* Schraube von Syntace! Die Teile sind leider nicht untereinander kompatibel.


----------



## stereorider84 (7. Mai 2012)

> Häh, ich kapier das nicht mit'm Wickelschlauch..ist das auf der ganzen Rahmenlänge um ein anderes Kabel umwickelt oder nur das Stück unter der Schwinge bis zum Rahmen?



ich hab es mit um den schaltzug (aussenhülle) gewickelt aber nur teilweise und nicht über
die ganze länge. du kannst ja an verschiedenen stellen verschieden viele leitungen einwickeln bis zu 4 stück.

p.s: für mehr als 4 leitungen brauchste halt dickeren wickelschlauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (7. Mai 2012)

twintalk schrieb:


> @landjaeger
> 
> Besorg dir 3fach Kabelhalter (3 Stück) und verlege die Leitung von der Reverb neben dem Schaltzug und der Bremsleitung auf dem Unterrohr und dann hinter dem oberen Dämpferlager her. So müsste sich die Schlinge bei abgesenkter Stütze am Übergang Tretlager befinden, es sieht clean aus und stört nicht.
> 
> ...




jenau! Hab das bei mir auch so gelöst und das ist m.M.n die cleanste und schickeste lösung
 (sattel unten)   (sattel oben)


ich habe zwei dieser RS Schellen verbaut...funktioniert genausogut mit einer (die Kabelbinder sind nur noch dran, weil ich se neu eingebaut habe nach Tausch...bevor es wieder bemängelt wird^^)

Die Leitung innerhalb des Umlenkhebels stören zu keiner Zeit, werden zu keiner Zeit eingeklemmt. Auch muss die Leitung bei nem 18'' nicht gekürzt werden...passt genau. Man muss sie halt an der FB oder am Sattel abschrauben und durch den UMlenkhebel frickeln.


----------



## Freerider88 (8. Mai 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Das SA muss für das X12-System kompatibel sein. Es ist die Nummer 19.
> 
> Entweder nimmst du das:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k404/a39778/schaltauge-19-rot.html
> ...



Danke


----------



## skydog73 (8. Mai 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Man muss sie halt an der FB oder am Sattel abschrauben und durch den UMlenkhebel frickeln.




Besser wäre noch: Dämpfer ausbauen - dann kann man in einem Aufwasch dem "Kollegen RP 23"  gleich noch korrekte Lager und Buchsen zukommen lassen und muss Nichts durch den Umlenkhebel frickeln... 

Leitung an der FB abschrauben kann man dann ja immer noch, wenn man die Kür (Länge anpassen) machen will... 

Grüsse aus Bärlin
Matthias


----------



## kubitix (8. Mai 2012)

skydog73 schrieb:


> Besser wäre noch: Dämpfer ausbauen



einfachste Methode, aber bitte vor Demontage die Luft aus dem Dämpfer ablassen, nur so zur Info. Das wissen aber sicher fast alle.

Stefan


----------



## JDEM (8. Mai 2012)

Darf ich fragen warum? Ich bekomm den Fox auch so ausgebaut und wieder rein, wäre ja nervig immer wieder den passenden Luftdruck zu finden!


----------



## psx0407 (8. Mai 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> aber bitte vor Demontage die Luft aus dem Dämpfer ablassen
> Stefan


und wieso ?   
hatte ihn auch so rausbekommen und rein natürlich auch wieder.   

psx0407


----------



## Gummischwain (8. Mai 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> einfachste Methode, aber bitte vor Demontage die Luft aus dem Dämpfer ablassen, nur so zur Info. Das wissen aber sicher fast alle.
> 
> Stefan



Sorry Stefan, aber so lange du den RP23 selbst nicht zerlegen willst, ist das vollkommen unnötig! 
Das wissen anscheinend nicht alle.


----------



## osbow (8. Mai 2012)

Hatte schon bei den letzten drei Ausfahrten ein komisches knacken gehört, auf den Vorbau/Steuersatz getippt und heute beim putzen den Riss hier entdeckt. Was meint ihr, ein Fall für eine Reklamation? Morgen wird auf jeden Fall der Händler kontaktiert.


----------



## stereorider84 (8. Mai 2012)

hy osbow,

sieht ja schlimm aus.

ist das wirklich ein riss durch die komplette Rohrwandung oder nur ein riss der pulverbeschichtung. Das die schweissnaht mit durchreißt ist eher selten.
Wenn es wirklich komplett durch ist war es vielleicht ein materialfehler oder 
durch die schweissnaht verursachte schwächung (spannungen oder materialverzug).

Viel Glück.


----------



## osbow (8. Mai 2012)

Hey Stereorider, ja, dachte erst mal das wäre Schutzfolie bis ich näher geschaut habe. Muss nur gucken ob das Knacken davon kommt. Parallel geht eine Mail an den Händler morgen raus. Falls es zu einem Umtausch kommt hoffe ich nur dass es bei mir nicht wie bei anderen  Monate dauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Mai 2012)

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du schnell Ersatz bekommst.


----------



## osbow (8. Mai 2012)

Danke! Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Bluntz (8. Mai 2012)

hey osbow!

mein rahmen sieht genauso aus aber ich denk nicht dass das nen riss ist, das war auch schon von anfang an...keine ahnung ob das normal ist aber geb ma bescheid was dein händler sagt, würd mich ma interessieren...allerdings knackt bei mir nix..völlig unauffällig, bin auch schon am flowtrail in stromberg gefahren, und war alles okay


----------



## baumeister21 (8. Mai 2012)

Bei mir sieht es auch so aus. Das ist kein Riss - zumindest bei mir nicht. Da hat Cube nur beim Lackieren geschlampt.


----------



## stereorider84 (9. Mai 2012)

Also an meinem sehe ich nichts ,hab gleich heut morgen auch mal geschaut.
würde aber auch gerne mal wissen was es ist und was cube sagt.

Geb mal bitte bescheit wenn du was genaues weisst osbow.
danke.


----------



## baumeister21 (9. Mai 2012)

@Bluntz: was hast du denn für eine Rahmenfarbe? Evtl. ist das ja nur bei schwarz weiß rot, denn das habe ich auch.


----------



## Gummischwain (9. Mai 2012)

Sieht wirklich nach einem Riss im Lack aus.
Warscheinlich war der Lack dort wo die untere Lagerschale anliegt nicht  richtig sauber entfernt worden. Dadurch kann Spannung in der  angrenzenden Lackschicht entstehen. Folge: Riss.
Ist aber nur eine Vermutung. 

Aber dass das Material derart reißt (so asymetrisch und auch noch zweimal durch eine Schweißnaht) wäre schon ein Sonderfall. 

In jedem Fall kontrollieren lassen, denn auch so ein Lackplatzer ist nicht hinnehmbar.


----------



## osbow (9. Mai 2012)

OK, das klingt doch schon mal besser. Hab gestern Abend meinen Händler angeschrieben. Ich hoffe nur nicht dass ich den Rahmen trotzdem einschicken muss. Keine Lust Wochen auf´s Fahren zu verzichten. Vielleicht reicht ja CUBE das Bild damit Sie sagen können dass es ein Qualitätsmangel bei den Pros ist und öfter auftritt. Zumindest sieht es danach aus. Bikestarr hat ja das gleiche Modell, mal schauen was er sagt.


----------



## Gummischwain (9. Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist allerdings (wo ich so noch mal drüber nachdenke), dass die Linien des Risses im Lack und eines evtl. darunterliegen Risses im Material nicht zwingend den gleichen Verlauf haben müssen. 
Evtl. ist auch die Passung für die Lagerschale zu knapp bemessen gewesen und hat irgendwo im Bereich des Lagersitzes einen Riss erzeugt.

In jedem Fall checken lassen! Wenn dir der Rahmen unter Belastung an der Stelle stirbt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (9. Mai 2012)

ich denke es wird "nur" ein lackschaden sein. wenn man genau hinsieht kann man einen farblichen versatz sehen. wenn der rahmen angebrochen wäre sieht das ganz anders aus


----------



## osbow (9. Mai 2012)

Ich denke mal vor Ort kann man so etwas nicht einfach checken lassen, oder? Der muss dann sicher "durchgeleuchtet" werden?


----------



## Gummischwain (9. Mai 2012)

Kann mir vostellen, dass der Aufwand dafür größer und damit teurer ist für CUBE als den Rahmen einfach zu tauschen (wenn es denn wirklich ein Riss im Rahmen ist).

Aber man kann es ggfs. auch anders feststellen, indem man die untere Lagerschale austreibt. Dann sieht man schnell ob da in der Passung ein Riss ist oder nicht.
So würde ich das überprüfen.

Aber unnötig Panik machen bringt jetzt nix.  Warte mal ab was der Händler sagt (der sagt dazu wahrsl. gar nichts, denn das muss CUBE überprüfen).
Ich gehe wie Dusi stark davon aus, dass es ein Riss in der Lackschicht ist.


----------



## osbow (9. Mai 2012)

OK, das beruhigt mich ein wenig.  Ich geb dann direkt Bescheid wenn ich eine Rückmeldung bekommen hab. Zur Not rufe ich direkt mal bei CUBE an und versuche da eine Antwort zu bekommen.


----------



## Bluntz (9. Mai 2012)

@baumeister: ich hab auch das stereo pro von 2011 in schwarz weiß rot, aber wie gesagt ich denke auch das es nur ein lackriss ist aber dennoch darf das ja eig nicht passieren oder?


----------



## derAndre (10. Mai 2012)

Bluntz schrieb:


> @baumeister: ich hab auch das stereo pro von 2011 in schwarz weiß rot, aber wie gesagt ich denke auch das es nur ein lackriss ist aber dennoch darf das ja eig nicht passieren oder?



Ist aber auch kein Grund die Kiste zurück zu geben oder? So oft schaut man im Ideallfall nicht unter den Steuersatz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (10. Mai 2012)

Zurück geben will ich auch nichts. Hab die Kiste jetzt fast so wie ich sie haben will und die Hochsaison beginnt auch so langsam. Deshalb wäre es mehr als ärgerlich wenn ich jetzt Wochen auf einen neuen Rahmen warten müsste.


----------



## Gummischwain (10. Mai 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ist aber auch kein Grund die Kiste zurück zu geben oder? So oft schaut man im Ideallfall nicht unter den Steuersatz...



Sehe ich prinzipiell genau so...

Aber mal anders betrachtet: wenn du CUBE für den Rahmen 348  statt 349   zahlen würdest (1  würde ich jetzt auch mal als "Kleinigkeit" von -0,3% bezeichnen), was meinst du was die tun würden? 

Tauschen nur wegen eines Lackrisses wäre sicherlich übertrieben, aber eine Wertminderung ist es in jedem Fall. Und da kann man doch mal über einen Preisnachlass verhandeln. 
CUBE verkauft solche Rahmen normalerweise eh preislich reduziert als B-Ware!


----------



## psx0407 (10. Mai 2012)

also nach meinen persönlichen erfahrungen und nach berichten aus dem direkten freundeskreis wird sich cube in deinem falle bestimmt sehr kulant verhalten und das problem so abwickeln, daß du zufrieden sein wirst.

was nicht heissen soll, daß deswegen alles umsonst sein wird...  

psx0407


----------



## shakerZ (10. Mai 2012)

Der Riss wäre nicht typisch. Sieht nach einem klaren Lackriss aus, nichts weiter. Habe ich bei meinem Sting auch gehabt. Sollte so ein Riss mal um ein Bauteil rumgehen oder komplett um eine Schweißnaht, dann kannst du auf einen Materialfehler tippen. 

Anderes Thema: Ich warte schon seit fünf Wochen auf mein Stereo! Jede Woche wird der Termin um eine nach hinten geschoben. Der Händler sagt, CUBE wartet noch auf die Rahmen, CUBE sagt, Shimano liefert nicht rechtzeitig. Auf mein Sting habe ich damals 4 Monate gewartet...das nervt!


----------



## austriacarp (10. Mai 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> CUBE verkauft solche Rahmen normalerweise eh preislich reduziert als B-Ware!


Die können sie aber dann nur mehr verschenken wenn die A Ware der Stereo Rahmen 349 gekostet hat. Ich habe auch das gleiche Modell in der gleichen Farbe schaue aber erstmal nich unten rein da ich vorige Woche das Trailfox zweigeteilt habe und mein Anthem will ich nicht so hart ran nehmen.


----------



## Bluntz (11. Mai 2012)

kurze zwischenfrage: hat hier jemand schon mal die e.thirteen drs 2-fach kettenführung an einem stereo verbaut? wie siehts mit der kompatibilität aus?

oder kann jmd ne andere 2-fach führung empfehlen?


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Mai 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Die können sie aber dann nur mehr verschenken wenn die A Ware der Stereo Rahmen 349 gekostet hat. ...



 !!! Das war ein willkürliches Zahlenbeispiel! Es ging um die Differenz eines Euros! 
Mal ganz davon ab, dass du den Rahmen je nach Größe und natürlich ohne Dämpfer schon für das Geld *neu *bekommen kannst.

Und zwischen "Verschenken" und 349 Euro ist auch noch ne Stange Geld übrig!  Wie viel Preisnachlass erwartest du für einen simplen Lackabplatzer???

Is ja auch Wurst! Lasst uns mal abwarten was es denn nun tatsächlich ist. 

@ Bluntz: angeblich soll die *Stinger *von *NC-17* gut funktionieren (brauchst die Variante hinter Tretlager, aber ist klar denke ich).

Bei mir klappte es nicht: durch den Versatz der Kurbel um weitere 2,5mm wurde die Kettenlinie so bescheiden, dass das Teil direkt wieder rausgeflogen ist.
Aber seit Umbau auf 2 fach und entspr. Kürzung der Kette, bleibt jene bisher auch so stets da wo sie hingehört.


----------



## dusi__ (11. Mai 2012)

also ich habe bei mir diese hier : Shaman montiert und bin sehr zufrieden. (allerdings nur 2-fach, aber 3 fach sollte auch kein problem sein)


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Mai 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> also ich habe bei mir diese hier : Shaman montiert und bin sehr zufrieden. (allerdings nur 2-fach, aber 3 fach sollte auch kein problem sein)



Hattest du denn keine Probleme mit der Kettenlinie? 
Bei mir war der Schräglauf derart ausgeprägt, dass es die Kette teilweise von der Rolle gezogen hatte.
Jetzt kann ich mit dem 36er vorne so ziemlich jeden Gang hinten fahren, mit der KeFü ging höchstens die Hälfte! 
Mag sein, dass ich was falsch gemacht habe, aber wüsste jetzt nicht was.


----------



## rODAHn (11. Mai 2012)

Hi,

haben eure Stereos auch ca. 2mm "Spiel" zwischen Hinterrad und Hauptrahmen?
(Wenn man es seitlich "verdrehen" möchte?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (11. Mai 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Hattest du denn keine Probleme mit der Kettenlinie?
> Bei mir war der Schräglauf derart ausgeprägt, dass es die Kette teilweise von der Rolle gezogen hatte.
> Jetzt kann ich mit dem 36er vorne so ziemlich jeden Gang hinten fahren, mit der KeFü ging höchstens die Hälfte!
> Mag sein, dass ich was falsch gemacht habe, aber wüsste jetzt nicht was.



ne, hatte keinerlei probleme. ich m usste die schaltung nur ein wenig neu einstellen und das wars. ich hab das ding aber auch ordentlich angezogen 




rODAHn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> haben eure Stereos auch ca. 2mm "Spiel" zwischen Hinterrad und Hauptrahmen?
> (Wenn man es seitlich "verdrehen" möchte?)




meinst du das seitliche spiel oder ein wippen nach vorn und hinten?


----------



## osbow (11. Mai 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Hattest du denn keine Probleme mit der Kettenlinie?
> Bei mir war der Schräglauf derart ausgeprägt, dass es die Kette teilweise von der Rolle gezogen hatte.
> Jetzt kann ich mit dem 36er vorne so ziemlich jeden Gang hinten fahren, mit der KeFü ging höchstens die Hälfte!
> Mag sein, dass ich was falsch gemacht habe, aber wüsste jetzt nicht was.



Ich hatte die Shaman Racing bei mir montiert, lief eigentlich problemlos. Nur hat sich im Rücktritt die Ketten durch den Schräglauf der Kette immer wieder verkantet. Ich wollte jetzt mal die C-Guide V.02 von Bionicon ausprobieren.


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Mai 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Shaman Racing bei mir montiert, lief eigentlich problemlos. Nur hat sich im Rücktritt die Ketten durch den Schräglauf der Kette immer wieder verkantet. ....



Das Problem hatte ich darüber hinaus auch noch. 
Rücklauf ging mal gar nicht.

Aber was soll's, bis dato brauche ich auch keine.


----------



## rODAHn (11. Mai 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> meinst du das seitliche spiel oder ein wippen nach vorn und hinten?



Genau, das seitliche Spiel.
Das fühlt sich auf dem Trail auch ganz "schwammig" an...


----------



## dusi__ (11. Mai 2012)

ich hatte das selbe problem.

bei mir war es die kassette die sich gelöst hat. versuch mal an der rumzurütteln.


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Mai 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> ich hatte das selbe problem.
> 
> bei mir war es die kassette die sich gelöst hat. versuch mal an der rumzurütteln.



Wieso sollte eine lose Kassette ein seitliches Spiel in der Hinterradschwinge hervorrufen? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ein wenig Spiel hatte ich zu Anfang auch, nur bei mir saß die Hauptlagerschraube (nähe Tretlager) aus Fahrersicht rechts lose.


----------



## dusi__ (11. Mai 2012)

hatte das damals auch gedacht. aber ich hab se festgezogen und weg war das problem. und wenn es wirklich 2mm sind würde ich erstmal das checken


----------



## rODAHn (11. Mai 2012)

Danke euch!  ...das werde ich heute Abend checken.


----------



## osbow (11. Mai 2012)

Laut Händler liegt der Fall nun bei CUBE. Jetzt heisst es abwarten und Bier trinken. 

Hier noch mal ein Bild von der Seite:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (11. Mai 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Jetzt heisst es abwarten und Bier trinken.


 besser wasser trinken, denn in 8 wochen kann man zum alkoholiker werden...


----------



## CrEeK99 (11. Mai 2012)

Hi!
Habe ein 2011er Cube Stereo HPC Team gekauft, wie neu aber von privat.
D.h. ich muss jetzt erstmal die Gabel und Dämpfer einstellen.
Hat jemand nen guten "Druck-Tip" für mich? Wiege 75kg und fahre tatsächlich ALL-Mountain, d.h. Straße, Wald, bergauf, Flowtrails, heftigere Trails, Waldautobahnen, ... Was es eben alles so gibt ;-) 
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## baumeister21 (11. Mai 2012)

Wenn du nicht sagst was du für eine Gabel/Dämpfer hast, wird dir mit Sicherheit niemand hier weiterhelfen können...


----------



## jammerlappen (11. Mai 2012)

...einfach so aufpumpen, dass die Federung so 20-30% des Federwegs eingefedert ist, wenn Du drauf sitzt. Ansonsten worste etwas Zugstufe brauchen (Drehrädchen meist unten rechts an der Gabel).


----------



## CrEeK99 (11. Mai 2012)

Sorry, wie sie standardmäßig verbaut sind, d.h. vorne Rock Shox Revelation RLT, hinten Fox Float RP23!


----------



## austriacarp (11. Mai 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Laut Händler liegt der Fall nun bei CUBE. Jetzt heisst es abwarten und Bier trinken.
> 
> Hier noch mal ein Bild von der Seite:


Ich arbeite seit 25 Jahren in der Qualitätssicherung im Metallgewerbe und habe schon einige Materialfehler gesehen aber meiner Meinung nach kann Aluminium so nicht durch eine Schweißnaht brechen und deshalb denke ich das es ein Lackfehler ist aber in 5 Minuten weißt du das wenn du die Gabel und das Lagerr raus nimmst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (11. Mai 2012)

CrEeK99 schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen guten "Druck-Tip" für mich? Wiege 75kg und fahre tatsächlich ALL-Mountain, d.h. Straße, Wald, bergauf, Flowtrails, heftigere Trails, Waldautobahnen...


mach dir kabelbinder an gabelrohre und an den dämpfer und fahre eine für dich typische strecke. stelle die federelemente so ein, daß du gute 80% des max. hubes ausnutzt.
erst dann entfaltest du was wahre potential des cube stereo.
tendenziell fahren nämlich zu viele biker mit zu viel druck und verschenken so teuren federweg...

ich habe mein rad so eingestellt, daß die gabel noch 1,5 cm rest-federweg und der dämpfer ca. 0,5 cm rest-hub hat.
die sag-methode (20-30%) haut bei mir dabei gar nicht hin. vorne habe ich vllt. 10% sag, hinten max. 15%. sag ist mir egal, ich will meinen federweg möglichst weit ausnutzen, ohne daß etwas durchschlägt.

psx0407


----------



## rODAHn (11. Mai 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ein wenig Spiel hatte ich zu Anfang auch, nur bei mir saß die Hauptlagerschraube (nähe Tretlager) aus Fahrersicht rechts lose.




Es lag an den beiden hinteren Lagern nahe der Hinterradachse.
Jetzt ist wieder alles "stramm"


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Mai 2012)

Bei mir sieht der rahmen genauso aus. Habe mich auch zuerst erschreckt, aber
das ist nix


----------



## osbow (11. Mai 2012)

@austriacarp Das macht mir Mut das ich den Rahmen doch behalten kann. 

@BIKESTARR Merkwürdig, ist es also doch nur bei den Pro-Modellen so?


----------



## Bluntz (12. Mai 2012)

scheint so...keine ahnung was sich cube dabei gedacht hat...

ich werf nochma ne frage in die runde: hat jemand schon mal die Zweig - Kettenführung von G-junkies am stereo pro verbaut? 

hab mir heute mein lager ma angeschaut und wenn ich das blech statt des spacers einsetze komm ich auf jedenfall an die aufhängung vom hinterbau...

hat jemand das ding schonma erfolgreich montiert und bilder? ich denk ma man muss da was wegschleifen oder die Kefü auf den spacer setzen aber dann stimmt die kettenlinie nicht mehr...

vielen dank für eure antworten!


----------



## stereorider84 (12. Mai 2012)

> ich habe mein rad so eingestellt, daß die gabel noch 1,5 cm rest-federweg und der dämpfer ca. 0,5 cm rest-hub hat.
> die sag-methode (20-30%) haut bei mir dabei gar nicht hin. vorne habe ich vllt. 10% sag, hinten max. 15%. sag ist mir egal, ich will meinen federweg möglichst weit ausnutzen, ohne daß etwas durchschlägt



hy,

das hab ich bei mir auch schon festgestellt,

wenn ich vorne an der REV 25 % sag fahre schlägt sie öfter mal an und die Liste an der gabel kannste auch vergessen.

Ich fahre vorne 10-11 bar und hinten 15 Bar (RP23).


----------



## JDEM (12. Mai 2012)

Bluntz schrieb:


> scheint so...keine ahnung was sich cube dabei gedacht hat...
> 
> ich werf nochma ne frage in die runde: hat jemand schon mal die Zweig - Kettenführung von G-junkies am stereo pro verbaut?
> 
> ...



Das musst du wohl schleifen! Bei meiner E.13 Heim 2 blieb mir auch nix anderes übrig als das Blech oben über ein paar Cm schräg anzufeilen, danach ging es auch ohne zusätzlichen Spacer.


----------



## osbow (12. Mai 2012)

Bei meiner KeFü von Shaman Racing musste ich auch oben ein Stück abflexen. Falls jemand eine "fertig" Führung such: Ich verkauf meine.


----------



## Bluntz (12. Mai 2012)

netter versuch osbow  aber ich werd mir die zweig bestellen oder die e13 drs und dann baller ich das ding da dran egal wie....ich werd das dann auch ma dokumentieren und hier posten!


----------



## xander.xander (12. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen,

knacken Eure Cube Stereo 2011 HPA auch ab und zu (bzw. ständig) beim Treten? Das tritt bei mir sporadisch auf. Kenn ich von meinem Drössiger MT10 nicht. Was kann das sein? Kassette hab ich schon gefettet und Lockring fest angezogen; tune Kong Hinterradnabe ist auch gefettet. Tretlager hab ich auch schon neu gefettet und fest angezogen. 

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (13. Mai 2012)

Sand bei da Sattelstütze?


----------



## xander.xander (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo hmmwv, 

ja, wäre auch ne Möglichkeit. Aber dann dürfte es eigentlich im Wiegetritt nicht mehr auftreten?

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## psx0407 (13. Mai 2012)

xander.xander schrieb:


> knacken Eure Cube Stereo 2011 HPA auch ab und zu (bzw. ständig) beim Treten? Das tritt bei mir sporadisch auf.


bei mir war auch mal so was ähnliches. konnte es nicht orten, aber letztlich lag´s an der schraubachse hinten. die spannung war einfach so, daß es knackte. ein wenig mehr oder ein bisschen weniger und ein bisschen fett auf die elemente, die unter spannung sind, und das geräusch war weg.
psx0407


----------



## Bluntz (13. Mai 2012)

vllt die pedallager? hat ich an meinem alten bike auch...


----------



## butmymemory (13. Mai 2012)

xander.xander schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> knacken Eure Cube Stereo 2011 HPA auch ab und zu (bzw. ständig) beim Treten? Das tritt bei mir sporadisch auf. Kenn ich von meinem Drössiger MT10 nicht. Was kann das sein? Kassette hab ich schon gefettet und Lockring fest angezogen; tune Kong Hinterradnabe ist auch gefettet. Tretlager hab ich auch schon neu gefettet und fest angezogen.
> 
> ...



Moin!

Lass doch mal ein wenig Luft aus dem Dämpfer, sodass du das Bike leicht einfedern kannst. Dann gib Druck aufs Oberrohr. wenns dann knackt, ists wahrscheinlich schonmal nicht die Sattelstütze und wahrscheinlich auch nicht das Tretlager. Man kann das an den Lagern manchmal ganz gut ertasten, also Finger drauf, Augen zu und einfedern. 

Bei mir und bei nem Freund von mir übrigens auch, wars die lange Schraube, die oben den Dämpfer fest hält. Die hat ne ziemlich große Platte oder Kopf, wo viel Alu aufeinander reibt. Dort pauschal mal ordentlich Fett drunter und ein wenig lockern. Das kann man eh mal alle paar Ausfahrten machen, dauert nicht länger als 2 Minuten. Dann wars bei uns jedenfalls weg.


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. Mai 2012)

Noch zur Kefü:







(hatte grad dieses Bild parat)

Nachdem ich sie richtig eingestellt hatte, funzt sie super, auch 3fach.


----------



## austriacarp (13. Mai 2012)

Für was braucht ihr beim Stereo eine Kettenführung fahre problemlos ohne dieses Ding?


----------



## xerto (13. Mai 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Für was braucht ihr beim Stereo eine Kettenführung fahre problemlos ohne dieses Ding?



weil wir bergab donnern und nicht schleichen


----------



## xander.xander (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

so, ich hab jetzt mal alle Lager vom Hinterbau ausgebaut, neu gefettet und wieder eingebaut (da war von Werk aus echt wenig Fett drin). Steckachse und Sattelstütze hab ich auch sauber gemacht und neu gefettet. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt heute habe ich kein Knacken mehr gehört.
Als ich vor zwei Wochen zum ersten Mal das Knacken gehört hab, hab ich die Hinterradnabe neu gefettet und die Kassette nochmal festgezogen. Dann war das Knacken weg; kam aber nach ca. 150km wieder . Mal sehen wie weit ich diesmal komme bis es wieder anfängt.

Ist das bei anderen bikes auch manchmal so? Gibts bikes die in dieser Hinsicht unproblematisch sind?

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (13. Mai 2012)

Für die Sattelstütze vom Fritzz verwende ich Montagepaste von dynamic (die hier), seitdem kein knacken mehr.


----------



## dusi__ (13. Mai 2012)

hier ist mein sportgerät


----------



## Bluntz (14. Mai 2012)

@bikestar: sieht gut aus! hast du den spacer drangelassen oder nicht? wenn du ihn drangelassen hast wie ist es mit der kettenlinie?


----------



## austriacarp (14. Mai 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> weil wir bergab donnern und nicht schleichen


 
Dann kaufts euch ein ordentliches Schaltwerk dann kannst auch ohne Kefü donnern


----------



## osbow (14. Mai 2012)

Bluntz schrieb:


> @bikestar: sieht gut aus! hast du den spacer drangelassen oder nicht? wenn du ihn drangelassen hast wie ist es mit der kettenlinie?



Spacer solltest du raus nehmen. Die Kefü ersetzt den Spacer.


----------



## Gummischwain (14. Mai 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Spacer solltest du raus nehmen. Die Kefü ersetzt den Spacer.



Definitiv!

Die Spacer haben 2,5 mm und die KeFü 3mm (alles in etwa). Ergo: Spacer raus und KeFü rein! 
Die Kurbel steht bei Stereo mE eh schon zu weit rechts. Wenn du beides einbaust, ist die Kettenlinie völlig im Eimer. 



austriacarp schrieb:


> Dann kaufts euch ein ordentliches Schaltwerk dann kannst auch ohne Kefü donnern



So etwas pauschal zu sagen ist völliger Unsinn, sorry!!! Und zeigt vor Allem, dass du den Sinn und Zweck einer KeFü mal gar nicht verstanden hast!

Was nicht bedeuten soll, dass man auch ohne KeFü klar kommen kann. Bei mir funzt es auch ohne, allerdings würde ich meinen Fahrstil allein als nicht ausreichend repräsentativ ansehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe den Spacer weggelassen. Kettenlinie perfekt.

Kettenführung empfinde ich bei meiner Fahrweise als nötig.


----------



## derAndre (15. Mai 2012)

Die Umlenkrolle bringt ein wenig Ruhe ins Gebälk und verhindert den ein oder anderen Kettenspringer. Bei mir kommt es trotz des Stingers hin und wieder vor das die Kette vom Großen aufs Kleine Blatt hüpft. Ob das signifikant mehr wäre ohne den Stinger müsste man erst mal empirisch erheben. Dafür nervt mein Stinger damit das die Rolle sich von Zeit zu nicht mehr dreht und ich alles auseinander bauen und reinigen muss. Nicht das das viel Arbeit wäre aber sorglos ist anders.


----------



## austriacarp (15. Mai 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Definitiv!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann kläre mich mal auf und sag mir für was man eine Kettenführung braucht außer zum Abfangen der Schläge von der Kette.


----------



## osbow (15. Mai 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die Umlenkrolle bringt ein wenig Ruhe ins Gebälk und verhindert den ein oder anderen Kettenspringer. Bei mir kommt es trotz des Stingers hin und wieder vor das die Kette vom Großen aufs Kleine Blatt hüpft. Ob das signifikant mehr wäre ohne den Stinger müsste man erst mal empirisch erheben.



Also bei mir ist es aktuell so. Ich warte noch auf meine C.Guide und es nervt schon ohne zu fahren.


----------



## Gummischwain (15. Mai 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Dann kläre mich mal auf und sag mir für was man eine Kettenführung braucht außer zum Abfangen der Schläge von der Kette.



Du redest ständig über irgendwelche Kettenschläge! Ich habe nie behauptet das diese minimiert oder verhindert werden!  Es heißt zudem Ketten*führung*!  
Zum Thema Schläge abfangen hat Andre schon alles gesagt. Diese werden zwar minimiert, wichtiger ist jedoch, dass die Kette beim Ein- und Auslauf aus der Kurbel stabil bleibt. Wenn die Kette vor der KeFü schlägt (zwischen SW und KeFü) ist das mE ziemlich Wurst.
Inwieweit das "Runterfallen" der Kette bei verschiedenen Modellen (Stinger, Biocon etc...) und verschiedenen Rahmen verhindert wird oder auch nicht ist von der persl. Fahrweise (Einsatzzweck) und der Kurbelposition abhängig. Wir reden hier ja auch über eine schaltbare KeFü. Nimmst du eine, die auch oben führt, dürfte das Runterfallen der Kette wohl recht wirksam verhindert werden. Das Schlingern der Kette oberhalb der Kettenstrebe wird bei schaltbaren KeFü nun mal nicht verhindert und kann ebenfalls zum Abspringen führen. 

Was dein tolles Schaltwerk betrifft, kannst du mit einer strafferen Rückzugfeder und einem Kürzerem Käfig sicherlich die Kettenschläge (wichtiger ist noch das seitliche Schlingern!!!) etwas minimieren. Betrachtet man allerdings den Abstand des Schaltwerks von der Kurbel (da wo die Kette runterfällt ) müsste klar werden, dass der Einfluss des Schaltwerks schon rein mechanisch betrachtet begrenzt ist und im Vergleich zum Angriffspunkt einer KeFü eigentlich geringer sein muss.

Meinetwegen kannst du das alles anders sehen, aber diese pauschalisierte Aussage ist und bleibt in meinen Augen falsch!


----------



## derAndre (15. Mai 2012)

hehe, das Schweinchen ist ein wenig aufbrausend. Du solltest ein bisschen mehr Valium knabbern am Morgen. Die Aussage ist nicht unbedingt falsch auch kein völliger Unsinn. Es kommt alles ein wenig auf die Betrachtungsweise, die Vorlieben und den Fahrstil an. Ich denke ein strammer middle cage und ein etwas tiefer liegender zweifach Umwerfer würden auch dafür sorgen das die Kette bleibt wo sie ist und hingehört. Ob besser oder schlechter als eine Umlenkrolle oder ne Bionicon vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Die Bionicon o.ä. reduziert die Schläge der Kette an der Kettenstrebe tatsächlich. In meinem Fall war der Stinger die günstigere Lösung. Ich bin sicher mit nem Stinger, nem kürzeren Schaltwerk und ne zweifach Umwerfer gehören Kettenhüpfer endgültig der Vergangenheit an, trotz zwei Blättern vorne.



			
				osbow schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir ist es aktuell so. Ich warte noch auf meine C.Guide und es nervt schon ohne zu fahren.


einfach mal die Rolle abschrauben und alles sauber machen. Vielleicht noch einen mini Tropfen fett drauf und wieder einbauen. Schonrollt es wieder wie geschmiert. Noch ein Tipp schau Dir mal die Aluunterlegscheibe zwischen Platte und Rolle genau an. Die sollte Riefen- bzw. Gratfrei sein. Wenn dem nicht der Fall ist austauschen und beim nächsten mal nicht mehr so fest schrauben, sondern lieber einen Tropfen Locktide verwenden!


----------



## osbow (15. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was du mir sagen willst. 

Also: Ich hatte die Kefü von Shaman Racing drauf, hab Sie nun komplett abmontiert und warte jetzt auf meine C-Guide. Deswegen fahre ich aktuell ohne Kefü rum. Und meiner Meinung nach merkt man das schon.


----------



## derAndre (15. Mai 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was du mir sagen willst.
> 
> Also: Ich hatte die Kefü von Shaman Racing drauf, hab Sie nun komplett abmontiert und warte jetzt auf meine C-Guide. Deswegen fahre ich aktuell ohne Kefü rum. Und meiner Meinung nach merkt man das schon.



hehe, ich hatte das "bei ist es aktuell so" wohl missverstanden.


----------



## stereorider84 (15. Mai 2012)

hy leute,

ich hab ein kleines problem:

mir ist aufgefallen das meine gabel kleine bodenwellen (z.B. Feldwege) gar nicht wegfedert.
die Gabel federt ein wenig ein und bleibt an der stelle stehen erst wenn grössere stöße kommen federt sie wieder.
Also dachte ich zuviel Druck und hab heute mal mit dem druck gespielt dabei ist mir aufgefallen das wenn ich die luft am ventil rauslasse die gabel sich nicht ganz eintauchen lässt zuerst wenn ich sie öffter belaste kommt noch mal luft aus dem ventil (ist jetzt bisschen unverständlich, ich weis).

noch ne frage:

ein Kollege hat zu mir gesagt das wenn man am goldenen "Gate" regler dreht die gabel 
anders reagiert.
das ist meiner meinung nach blödsinn das Gate funktioniert doch nur bei aktivem Lockout, ODER???hat er recht und ich doch überhaupt keine ahnung oder anders herum???


----------



## austriacarp (15. Mai 2012)

Was für eine Gabel ist das? Könnte sein das die Dichtungen defekt sind und es dir Luft nach unten ins Standrohr drückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereorider84 (15. Mai 2012)

RS Revelation rlt.

dann müsste ich doch ein druckverlust bemerken oder?


----------



## derAndre (15. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte in letzter Zeit so ein merkwürdiges nerviges Knacken 
im Hinterbau. Natürlich habe ich erst mal die üblichen Verdächtigen 
wie Tretlager, Pedale, Sattelstützte etc. abgecheckt und nix gefunden. 
Daraufhin habe ich heute dann mal den Hinterbau auseinander genommen. 
Und dies ist wohl Grund des nervtötenden Knackens:




Naja, zum Glück entdeckt bevor nennenswerter Schaden entstanden ist 
und schnell ein paar neue Lager besorgt. Die kann ich morgen abholen 
und einbauen. Beim provisorischen Zusammenbau eben sind dann diese übrig
geblieben und ich habe keine Ahnung wo die wohl hin gehören. 




Habt Ihr ne Idee?


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (15. Mai 2012)

servus burschn,

c guide kettenführung und reverb haben die ersten tests mit  bestanden.
sehr zu empfehlen jetzt is das r1 ein kampfsau 

grüße aus deggendorf


----------



## OIRAM (16. Mai 2012)

*@ derAndre

Die Lager sind aber hart an der Verschleißgrenze... 
Was die übrig gebliebenen Lager angeht, kann man Sie auch anhand Ihrer Größe zuordnen.
Sehen aber nicht so aus, wie die, die von Cube in die Gelenke eingebaut werden. 

@ Baywaldbrenner

Warts mal ab, bis es Dir das erste mal den billigen Plastiksch... von der C.Guide 2 abgerissen hat. 
Dann stehst im Wald und hast kein Kettenschloss und/oder Inbus dabei. 
Aber es gibt unproblematisch Ersatz von Bionicon.
Ich ärger mich schon und hätte meine Selbstbaulösung mal behalten sollen. 
Jetzt bastel ich schon wieder an einer haltbaren lösung für die KeFü.

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## fatz (16. Mai 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Ich ärger mich schon und hätte meine Selbstbaulösung mal behalten sollen.
> Jetzt bastel ich schon wieder an einer haltbaren lösung für die KeFü.


meine von guido als harz4 verspottete eigenbauloesung mit dem 20er pe-wasserschlauch
funzt auch seit einem jahr ohne probleme.


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Mai 2012)

@ Andre: ich bin total ruhig.  Mich nerven nur so pauschalisierte Aussagen! 
Und um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich doch gar nichts anderes behauptet wie du in deinem letzten Beitrag? 

Zu deinen Lagern: sagtest du nicht letztens noch, dass man da nicht reinschauen braucht?  Oder verwechsel' ich dich da? 
Jedenfalls scheinen das Distanzscheiben zu sein.
Beim neuerern Stereo sind welche zwischen der oberen Hinterradstrebe und dem Umlenkhebel. Quasi damit die Strebe nicht gegen den Hebel kommt. Die habe ich damals beim Einbau auch zuerst vergessen. 
Edit: Hast du denn der Hinterbau soweit überhaupt zerlegt? Oder evtl. nur das Hauptlager geöffnet?

Zwischen Hauptlager und unterer Strebe sind bei mir Distanzbuchsen (siehe Album). Weiß nicht wie das beim alten Stereo ist, aber denke eher, dass die es nicht sind. Welchen Durchmesser haben die denn?

Nachtrag: es kann eigentlich nur an der oberen Strebe sein (sofern von dir überhaupt geöffnet). Am Horstlink wüsste ich nicht warum da welche verbaut sein sollten und wenn der Durchmesser für unten zu klein ist, kann es eigentlich nur noch diese Möglichkeit geben. (zu den Gelenkpunkten des Dämpfers gehören sie ja wohl nicht, oder?)


----------



## derAndre (16. Mai 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Zu deinen Lagern: sagtest du nicht letztens noch, dass man da nicht reinschauen braucht?  Oder verwechsel' ich dich da?


Hehe erwischt! Sie haben ja jetzt auch 2,5 Jahre bei jedem Wetter einen 100 kg Enduroritter ertragen. Insofern bin ich recht zufrieden.



Gummischwain schrieb:


> Jedenfalls scheinen das Distanzscheiben zu sein.
> Beim neuerern Stereo sind welche zwischen der oberen Hinterradstrebe und dem Umlenkhebel. Quasi damit die Strebe nicht gegen den Hebel kommt. Die habe ich damals beim Einbau auch zuerst vergessen.
> 
> Edit: Hast du denn der Hinterbau soweit überhaupt zerlegt? Oder evtl. nur das Hauptlager geöffnet?
> ...



Bis auf die hinteren Lager an der Kettenstrebe hab ich alles aus einnander genommen. Ich denke Du hast recht. Die Abnutzung in dem Bereich sah allerdings großflächiger aus. Ich schau es mir gleich noch mal in Ruhe an, wenn ich wieder zusammenbau.

Hat schon mal jemand das Gleitlager im Rahmen getauscht? Das ist auf einer Seite ordentlich Fritte. Wo bekommt man das her und was kostet es?

Wie bekommt man die Schrauben und Lager hinten an den Kettenstreben raus? Das sind konische Lager oder?

Heute muss das Baby wieder laufen, denn morgen geht es auf eine drei tägige Tour in die Eifel.

Noch was habt Ihr schon mal die Tonne geleert wo das Dämpferauge und der Umwerfer festgemacht wird? Da habe ich gestern locker 300 gr. hochverdichteten Dreck raus geholt. Gewichtstuning mal anders. Da werde ich mir wohl mal einen Deckel für einfallen lassen.


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Mai 2012)

Meine haben leider nur 6 Monate gehalten. 

Zum Gleitlager kann ich dir leider gar nichts sagen.
Kenne mich mit dem alten Stereo zu wenig aus und rumspekulieren hilft ja keinem.
Frag' mal *Vincy*, der ist ziemlich fit in den Dingen! 

Allerdings ist das Wechseln schon beim neuen Stereo eine Odyssee... hoffentlich funzt das beim alten besser! 

Wegen dem Horstlink: beim 2010er sind es normale zylindrische Lager, 2 nebeneinander auf jeder Seite. Einfach auf beiden Seiten den Inbus rein und gegeneinander aufschrauben. Ich habe mir zum Auspressen einfach ein passendes Werkzeug aus Gewindestange und passenden Unterlegscheiben gebastelt. Beim Einpressen dann einfach die alten Lager auf die neuen legen, dann geht nix kaputt.

So schaut's da aus:




Und hier müssten mE die Unterlegscheiben hin:





PS: hoffe du bekommst den Hobel bis morgen fit! 

Edit sagt: **klatsch** du fährst ja gar kein "altes" Stereo!!! Deins ist doch nach 2008/2009 gebaut. Hatte ich falsch im Kopf, sorry.
Dann bekommst du das Lager bspw. hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/a38806/lager-schraubensatz-fuer-umlenkhebel-iii.html


----------



## derAndre (16. Mai 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Meine haben leider nur 6 Monate gehalten.
> 
> Zum Gleitlager kann ich dir leider gar nichts sagen.
> Kenne mich mit dem alten Stereo zu wenig aus und rumspekulieren hilft ja keinem.
> ...



Also wenn 2009 alt ist, dann ist meins alt ;-) Der Preis für das Lagerset ist ja abartig. Vor allem weil ich nur die zwei Plastikgleitlager fürs Hauptlager brauche. Mal schaun ob ich die auch irgendwie einzeln auftreibe. Da die Unterlegscheiben beim Lagerset für Umlenkhebel dabei sind, nehme ich jetzt mal an, das sie nicht nach Hinten gehören.






Bin sicher ich bekomme die Kiste wieder ans Laufen heute Nachmittag. Alles weitere mache ich dann in Ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (16. Mai 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Vor allem weil ich nur die zwei Plastikgleitlager fürs Hauptlager brauche. Mal schaun ob ich die auch irgendwie einzeln auftreibe.


such mal nach huber bushings. der typ ist hier im forum unterwegs (der nick war 
glaub ich irgendwie wingover oder so) und baut scheint's recht gute daempferbuchsen. der 
sollte dir da weiterhelfen koennen.


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Mai 2012)

*@ Fatz*: Andre sagte doch :





derAndre schrieb:


> ...
> Hat schon mal jemand das *Gleitlager im Rahmen* getauscht? Das ist auf  einer Seite ordentlich Fritte. Wo bekommt man das her und was kostet  es?...


"
Demnach müsste es das Gleitlager der Wippe sein, oder? 

Baut Wingover die auch?


----------



## fatz (16. Mai 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Baut Wingover die auch?


soweit ich weiss baut der alles auf mass. 
viele der liteviller, die da einen anderen daempfer reinspaxen haben sich von im buchsen
machen lassen. also zumindest wenn man ihm die abmessungen sagen kann, sollte er 
auch das hinkriegen.


----------



## Gummischwain (16. Mai 2012)

Wusste ich nicht, aber künftig gut zu wissen!


----------



## baumeister21 (16. Mai 2012)

Er dreht zwar die Buchsen in verschiedenen breiten usw. selber (oder lässt drehen), die verwendeten Gleitlager sind aber Kaufteile (igus-Gleitlager). 

Allerdings kann ich mir nciht vorstellen, dass Cube eigene Gleitlager produziert. Das sind bestimmt auch fertige Teile von irgend einem Lagerhersteller. Ich würde damit einfach mal zu einem Lagerhändler gehen und fragen. Wenn er gut ist, besorgt er dir die Teile. Denn der Cube-Lagersatz kostet ja ein kleines Vermögen und wird ausschließlich im Set verkauft. Auch Cube-Händler bekommen da keine einzelnen Schrauben. Zumindest haben mir das verschiedene erzählt als ich nach ersatz für meine verbogene Dämpferschraube gesucht habe.


----------



## fatz (16. Mai 2012)

dann waer vermutlich ein blick auf die seite von igus nicht verkehrt.
fuer kugellager hab ich mit dem ds-waelzlagerservice recht gute erfahrungen gemacht. schnell und gute preise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (16. Mai 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ...
> fuer kugellager hab ich mit dem ds-waelzlagerservice recht gute erfahrungen gemacht. schnell und gute preise.



Da habe ich meine auch her!
Bei mir drehen sich jetzt skf-Lager.


----------



## Vincy (16. Mai 2012)

Die Kugellager sind da nicht das Problem, die bekommt man auch im Fachhandel. Die Bolzen/Schrauben sind aber Spezialanfertigungen.
Hauptlager 6902-2RS, Horstlink 688-2RS, Umlenkhebel 698-2RS. Nimm lieber gleich die besseren NIRO (Edelstahl). 
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/index.php

Für die Dämpferbuchsen kannst du die Iglidur W300 nehmen. Die bekommt man auch im Fachhandel.
Form S (inch), Art-Nr WSI-0809-08 (1/2x1/2x19/32")
http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0004_0000_DEde.htm?c=DE&l=de

Wegen den Gleitlager für die Wippe weiß ich nichts näheres. Sind aber wahrscheinlich auch von Igus. 
Die sind da vielseitig für die Fahrradindustrie.
http://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?Pagename=bicycle&CL=DE-de
http://www.igus.de/iPro/iPro_02_0001_0000_DEde.htm?c=DE&l=de


----------



## JDEM (16. Mai 2012)

Die beiden schwarzen Gleitlager hab ich mir IGUS gekauft, ist auch als Endverbraucher kein Problem. Die Bezeichnung ist folgende:

GFM-1820-17

Hab auch weiter vorne die Bezeichnung der Industrielager vom Stereo gepostet, vll hilft das ja weiter.


----------



## derAndre (16. Mai 2012)

an alle: vielen Dank für die Tipps

Stefans Gleitlager im Dämpferauge benutze ich ja schon seit Jahren. Die sind ein Traum an verschleißarmut. Trotzdem hin und wieder rein schaun und ein Tröpfchen von dem Fett das er mit liefert drauf tun.

Kuschi das ist mal eine exakte Angabe. Vielen Dank!


----------



## osbow (16. Mai 2012)

Was haltet Ihr von der Truvativ X-Guide? Fährt hier jemand mit der Kefü rum?


----------



## OIRAM (19. Mai 2012)

*Ein abgesägter Ast, ohne Worte...





Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Soldi (20. Mai 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Ein abgesägter Ast, ohne Worte...
> 
> Schönen Gruss, Mario*


Whow, ist Deine Elektronokausrüstung auch so richtig Gelände tauglich?


----------



## OIRAM (20. Mai 2012)

*


Soldi schrieb:



			Whow, ist Deine Elektronokausrüstung auch so richtig Gelände tauglich?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ja, ist es......bin jedes mal selbst erstaunt wie sicher das hält.
Naja, wen wunderts, dass hab ja auch ich gebaut...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## kaktusflo (22. Mai 2012)

Tag zusammen 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem "Problem" weiterhelfen. 

An meinem Stereo will ich vorne von ner 180 er auf ne 203 er Scheibe umsteigen.

Nun habe ich bei der Bestellung bemerkt das es wohl zwei Standards 
gibt!? 

from pm 6" to 203     &       form PM 7" to 203

auf meinem steht aktuell "from PM 6 to 180". Was brauch in nun bzw. was ist der Unterschied? Klar, man könnte meinen 6" to 203  der sieht aber bei bike discount ganz anders aus als mein jetziger und der PM 7 sieht aus wie denn wo ich jetzt drauf hab 

Hab ich aktuell drauf:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a64095/scheibenbremsadapter-6-pm-180mm.html?mfid=444

PM 7 in 203 der aussieht wie der 180 er pm6:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a64102/scheibenbremsadapter-7-pm-203mm.html?mfid=444

PM 6 für 203 der aber ganz anders aussieht!?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a64097/scheibenbremsadapter-6-pm-203mm.html?mfid=444

Gabel:
RockShox Relevention 

Bremse:
Formula RX

Scheiben:
Shimano XT


----------



## Guerill0 (22. Mai 2012)

PM 6 für 203 is der richtige. 
Die Revelation fasst ohne Adapter 160er Scheiben (6 Zoll)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaktusflo (23. Mai 2012)

Super, Danke! 

Hab den Adapter eben besorgt und auch gleich mal montiert. 

Leider gab ich nun vorne das Problem, dass ca. unter 10 km/h 
beim bremsen meine Gabel zum vibrieren anfängt  an was kann
das liegen? 

@ Stereorider84 :

Du hast doch die gleiche Kombi wie ich drauf (Gabel, 203 XT Scheibe etc.) hattest Du Probleme damit?

Dank euch schon mal!


----------



## Turbo-s (23. Mai 2012)

Hi, 

das Stereo hat hinten (wie das Sting übrigens auch) ja eine X12 Steckachse 142mm x 12mm.

Im Moment ist da eine Steckachse von DT Swiss dran. Jetzt nicht steinigen, gefällt mir optisch nicht, Magb das rot schwarz nicht. Da vorne eine von Rockshox dran ist, kann ich für hinten auch eine von Rockshox nehmen oder gäbe es da was zu beachten?

Gibt's die auch in leicht?


----------



## stereorider84 (23. Mai 2012)

hy kaktusflo,

hab eben deine PN gelesen und dann erst hier im stereo threat.

du brauchst einen 6" 203mm postmount adapter und nein bei mir ist nichts am vibrieren.


----------



## Chicane (23. Mai 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Stereo hat hinten (wie das Sting übrigens auch) ja eine X12 Steckachse 142mm x 12mm.
> 
> ...



Wenn du auf den Hebel verzichten kannst: Syntace X12 Steckachse. Günstig, leicht, unauffällig und taugt.


----------



## stereorider84 (23. Mai 2012)

Hy an alle,

ich brauch auch mal wieder eure hilfe.

ich habe die kleinen Lager gewechselt die oben zwischen Hinterbau (schwinge) und 
Druckstebe sitzen. Da sitzen so etwas dickere alu scheiben dazwischen und ganz dünne
Stahl unterlegscheiben.

Die Frage ist wo gehören die GANZ dünnen scheiben hin????

"Der Andre" hatte auf der vorherigen seite ein ähnliches Problem und ich werd auch nicht schlau draus.

Ach und mit wieviel drehmoment schraub ich die lager fest??

Danke???


----------



## Turbo-s (23. Mai 2012)

Chicane schrieb:


> Wenn du auf den Hebel verzichten kannst: Syntace X12 Steckachse. Günstig, leicht, unauffällig und taugt.



Oh, auf den Hebel kann ich sehr gut verzichten! Danke für den Tip. Schade, hibike hat die nicht. Sonst wär ich jetz einfach vorbei gefahren. Wer hat sowas in Frankfurt? ansonsten muss ich halt bestellen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Mai 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> Ach und mit wieviel drehmoment schraub ich die lager fest??



klick  (nicht bös gemeint)


----------



## stereorider84 (23. Mai 2012)

Hy Naitsirhc,

weiß das es nicht bös gemeint ist ich nehm dirs auch nicht übel,

aber jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht wo die dünne u-scheibe hinkommt??


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Mai 2012)

Richtig, meine Antwort bezog sich ja auch nur auf die Drehmomente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander.xander (23. Mai 2012)

@stereorider84

hab kürzlich alle Hinterbaulager + Buchsen meines Stereos gefettet. Zwischen Wippe und Sitzstrebe sind pro Seite 2 Scheiben drin => in folgender Reihenfolge von innen nach außen: Wippe => dicke Aluscheibe => dünne Stahlscheibe => Lager der Sitzstrebe.

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## kaktusflo (24. Mai 2012)

Hey zusammen, 

erst mal Danke für die ersten Info´s mit dem Adapter. 

Gestern Abend hab ich mich noch übelst lang mit der Bremse beschäftigt ... vorne zwar ohne schleifen oder klingeln, dafür vibriert die Bremse beim bremsen unter 10 km/h. 

Hinten hab ich dann noch festgestellt, dass der Bremssattel nicht ganz auf der Scheibe sitzt... soll heißen, der Belag greift nicht ganz, da die Scheibe nen tick zu groß ist... hab dann unterlagsscheiben zwischen Adapter und Sattel, damit der Abstand passt, dafür schleift jetzt die Scheibe und ich bekommt um´s verrückt werden nicht eingestellt!? So... und nu?  

Hier mal paar Bilder:








Hier sieht man die das der Bereich A nur mit der U-Scheibe in B den richtigen Abstand hat. Wenn ich die U-Scheibe entferne, dann geht da fast nix mehr zwischen...







Hier ist Hinterradbremse. Bei A sieht man, das in diesem Bereich die Scheibe gar nicht greift. Bei B das gleiche und hier liegt die Scheibe nur am Steg an. Bedeutet ja dann das die Scheibe zu groß ist!? Tausch war von 180 auf 180 Adapter wurde nicht verändert.


Ich hab gestern hin und her geschraubt, eigentlich wollte ich vorne 
ne 203 er Scheibe haben und da die Formula über Teuer sind dachte 
ich mir, dass ich die XT mal versuche! Im vergleich mit den Formula werd ich hier mit den XT noch verrückt! Ich bekomm die nicht eingestellt 

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLFFFFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stereorider84 (24. Mai 2012)

hi.
@xander : vielen dank jetzt hab ich 's.
@kaktusflo:mach dich mal locker und chill ich schau heut abend noch mal an meinem
stereo ,an meinem geht es super mit den xt's.dann bekommen wir das bei dir auch hin.
ich meld mich bei dir.

tschauu.


----------



## kaktusflo (24. Mai 2012)

@ Stereorider84: 

 Dank Dir!!!


----------



## dusi__ (24. Mai 2012)

@ kaktusflo : miss mal die breite von "A" wenn diese 3mm beträgt kann es mehrere faktoren geben.  kann es sein das es eine 183mm scheibe ist?

versuch mal ein oder zwei unterlegscheiben unter die bremse zu schrauben. das könnte evtl. helfen


----------



## kaktusflo (24. Mai 2012)

Muss ich nachher mal messen (3 mm könnte aber hinkommen) ... bestellt hab ich ne 180 er und so steht es auch auf der Verpackung.

Ne U-Scheibe hab ich drunter, dann passt es auch, leider bekomm ich denn Sattel dann nicht mehr eingestellt, jetzt schleift das Teil ständig. 

Gibt es überhaupt ne 183 er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (24. Mai 2012)

*@kaktusflo

Ich hatte mir für n 1/4 des Geldes die Adapter von Shimano gekauft und alles war supi.
Hast mal geguckt, ob der Adapter auch entsprechend für vorne und hinten ist ?
Mit den Unterlegscheiben währ ich n bisschen vorsichtig, probier mal lieber mit einer U-scheibe auf der einen oder anderen Seite und bau Dir keine Türmchen drunter.
Wünsch Dir noch gutes gelingen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Mr.Worf (24. Mai 2012)

Hi Leutz,
wenn ihr gerade von den XT Scheiben sprecht, wie dick sind die denne?
Ice-Tec?
Die Formulas haben 1,9mm.
Danke und Gruß....


----------



## kaktusflo (24. Mai 2012)

Hey Mario, 

den Adapter hab ich für vorne neu bestellt. Allerdings die von Formula, die passt auch soweit, bis auf das es jetzt rubbelt.

Hinten hab ich, da nix von der Größe verändert wurde (180 auf 180) den gleichen/ alten Adapter genommen. Hier hab ich eine U-Scheibe drunter, der Abstand passt jetzt. ABER es schleift und ich bekomms nicht ohne schleifen hin!? Wenn die U-Scheibe raus ist, schleift nix mehr, aber die Höhe passt nimmer! 

So ne Grütze!!!!!


----------



## OIRAM (24. Mai 2012)

*@ Mr.Worf

Also, hab meine normalen XT Scheiben mal gemessen, die haben auch 1,9 mm.

@ kaktusflo

Den Bremssattel nur so fest anziehen, das er noch beweglich ist.
Den Bremshebel ziehen und halten, oder mit nem Kabelbinder festsetzen und anschl. die Schrauben vom Bremssattel abwechselnd stück für stück fest schrauben.
Ich glaub so was um die 8 Nm. Dann sollte das Schleiffrei sein.
Wenn nicht, würd ich mal die Bremsbeläge demontieren und die Kolben reinigen, kann sein das die durch den Bremsstaub nicht mehr ganz einfahren und somit die Beläge an der Scheibe schleifen.

Alles wird gut, Du machst das schon.

Schönen Gruss, Mario *


----------



## stereorider84 (24. Mai 2012)

Hy,

@kaktusflo,

bei mir sind die äusseren 2mm auch unbenutzt(nur hinten) aber das macht mir nichts  den die bremsleistung ist mehr als gut und mehr wie blockieren kann der reifen nicht,also
lass ich es so( lass die u-scheiben weg).

und zur front : funktioniert es da bei dir oder haste auch probleme?

sonst würd ich es so machen wie es oiram schon so schön beschrieben hat.


----------



## kaktusflo (24. Mai 2012)

Hinten hab ich nun das schleifen an den Bremsbelägen so gut wie weg bekommen 
Die U-Scheibe hab ich aber drin gelassen. Der Bremssattel schleift oberhalb ganz leicht an der Scheibe wenn die nicht drunter ist.

Vorne hab ich beim bremsen auf 0 km/h die letzten Meter ein starkes vibrieren!? Abgesehen davon das es nervt ist es bestimmt besonders gesund!?


----------



## OIRAM (24. Mai 2012)

*Das vibrieren kommt mit Sicherheit von den metalischen Bremsbelägen.
Hab ich bei meiner Saint auch, wird weniger wenn se richtig gut heiß gebremst ist.
*


----------



## kaktusflo (24. Mai 2012)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k610/a55602/scheibenbremsbelag-mega-r1-rx-the-one-organisch.html?mfid=41

Hab momentan die organischen Beläge von cube drauf...


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Mai 2012)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Vorne hab ich beim bremsen auf 0 km/h die letzten Meter ein starkes vibrieren!? Abgesehen davon das es nervt ist es bestimmt besonders gesund!?



Das mit dem vibrieren hatte ich auch gehabt, allerdings bei neuen Belegen (da hatte ich auch noch die Formula-Quitschscheiben drin). 
Händler erklärte mir, dass die Beläge an den Rändern zu eckig sind und so beim Abbremsen und dem leichten Schwingen der Scheibe in die Löcher greift. Dadurch kommt das vibrieren (ich hab es als richtiges stottern am Lenker gefühlt). Ist aber weg. Eine Möglichkeit sei es die Kanten des Belages anzuschleifen. Ich hab es nicht gemacht, aber vielleicht hilft das .


----------



## kaktusflo (24. Mai 2012)

Sowas in die Richtung hab ich mir auch schon gedacht... vielen Dank auch noch mal für die Bilder in FB 

Werd morgen mal ne Tour drehen und beobachten ob es besser wird. Werd euch auf dem laufenden halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (25. Mai 2012)

Hi,

was habt Ihr denn so an Euren Stereos gepimpt in Sachen Gewichtstuning?

Danke & Gruss


----------



## Beppe (25. Mai 2012)

Hab die Schläuche weggelassen und fahr zudem mit wenig Luft in den Reifen.



Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was habt Ihr denn so an Euren Stereos gepimpt in Sachen Gewichtstuning?
> 
> Danke & Gruss


----------



## xerto (25. Mai 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was habt Ihr denn so an Euren Stereos gepimpt in Sachen Gewichtstuning?
> 
> Danke & Gruss



ich habe die farbe abgekratzt,  bringt 65,43 gramm 

vor dem fahren gehe ich immer aufs klo bringt bis zu 500 gramm

seitdem ich ohne sattel und lenker fahre, habe ich nochmals 2 kg gespart.



und jetzt viel spass beim gewicht sparen..


----------



## Gummischwain (25. Mai 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was habt Ihr denn so an Euren Stereos gepimpt in Sachen Gewichtstuning?
> 
> Danke & Gruss



Lass mich kurz überlegen....äähhhmmmm.....öhhhhhhh......wie war die Frage noch mal? 
Jedes Gramm mehr fördert die Hangabtriebskraft!


----------



## dusi__ (25. Mai 2012)

auch wenn mir eure ideen gefallen :

wenn du was an deinem rad gewichtstechnisch machen willst gibt es bei mir (was die P/L angeht ) :

platz 1 .)  Leichte Pedale,
Platz 2 .) leichteren sattel 
platz 3 .) laufräder (dazu gehört tubeless)
platz 4 .) Antrieb + Lenker / Vorbau


----------



## Turbo-s (25. Mai 2012)

Ha Ha Ha...

Mensch Ihr seit ja lustig.


----------



## Cortina (25. Mai 2012)

Äääächt das habt Ihr alles gemacht 

Ich hab gleich nen leichtes gekauft aber alles was ich ab da drangeschraubt hab hats nur noch schwerer gemacht 

Turbo-S, welches Stereo hast Du, ich hab die Plastikvariante, die ist schon sehr leicht.

Ansosnten als erstes mal der LRS und auch das hängt von Deinem Gewicht ab, wenn Du über 90KG wiegst würde ich hier nicht groß pimpen.

Gabel, Pedale, Sattelstütze Vorbau viel gibts da nicht, das Stereo ist nicht dafür gemacht leicht zu sein 

EDIT, sehe gerade Du hast ja auch die Platik Varriante. da kannste nicht mehr viel machen, soll ja kein Race Bike werden.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Turbo-s (25. Mai 2012)

@ Coritina 

Ich habe die Joguhrt-Becher Version in Plastik 

Naja, also ich wiege bei 1,80 in naggisch 77kg in Montur 80kg.

*Folgendes wird jetzt geändert:*


Pedale Crank Brothers Candy 2 (ltd Edition schwarz grün)
Lenker Crank Brothers Cobalt 11 Carbon (oder Syntace Carbon, muss ich noch gucken)
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Carbon (und habe noch eine Joplin 4 zum wechseln für auf Tour)
Sattel Fizik Gobi Kium Weiß Grün (Cannondale Edition)
Laufradsatz steht noch aus (vermutlich Crank Brothers Cobalt 3 schwarz)
..dann evtl eben auch Reifen UST Schlauchlos (Tipps/ideen???)
Schaltwerk wird in XTR 980 getauscht und leicht getunt.
Ritzelpaket hinten wird XT 11-34T (momentan SLX)
Kette KMX x10 SL
Evtl. tune Wasserträger (hab ich einen zuviel)

Ein Paar Titanschrauben und Alusschrauben für die Kurbel hab ich vom Race CC Renner noch übrig.

Das Stereo habe ich gekauft weil ich auf Tour mehr Federweg haben wollte und etwas technischere Trails in den Bergen fahren will. Für Race habe ich das Sting das mehr auf Rennpfeile getrimmt ist und wohl am meisten über meine Hausstrecke am Feldberg/Taunus getrieben wird (son 40-50km Runden).

Ich habe das Stereo nicht (und Jungs ich bewundere Euch dafür, ehrlich !!!) um Trick Trial Einlagen im Berg zu machen, ich bin da nicht der Typ dazu.


----------



## Mr.Worf (25. Mai 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ Mr.Worf
> 
> Also, hab meine normalen XT Scheiben mal gemessen, die haben auch 1,9 mm.
> 
> ...



*Danke....* 

*Mmh, nen Stereo, Gewichtstuning!? 
Das falsche Bike! Da gehören andere Felgen drauf, statt der 28 Speichen,Gummiteile.... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (25. Mai 2012)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> *Mmh, nen Stereo, Gewichtstuning!?
> Das falsche Bike! Da gehören andere Felgen drauf, statt der 28 Speichen,Gummiteile.... *



Mein Einsatzzweck beachten...


----------



## stereorider84 (25. Mai 2012)

Gewichtstuning???

luft aus denn reifen und helium rein.


----------



## Chicane (25. Mai 2012)

Mein Stereo HPC wog exakt 11,7kg, jetzt aber wegen diverser Änderungen 12,2  Wer es als langhubigen Tourer nutzt kann einiges machen.


----------



## CrEeK99 (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Habe einen Kratzer(?) auf dem Oberrohr entdeckt. Das Rad ist fast neu (keine 200km) und hat echt keine Gebrauchsspuren. Habe es allerdings gebraucht gekauft und mache mir etwas Sorgen, ob es tatsächlich nur ein Kratzer im Lack oder ein Riss im Carbon ist.
Was meint ihr? (Stereo Super HPC Team 2011)






























Habe bewusst verschiedene Perspektiven gewählt, da das Ganze je naczh Lichteinfall mal deutlich, mal kaum zu sehen ist.
Der Kratzer ist ca 3cm lang und an der Oberfläche ganz leicht zu spüren.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## CrEeK99 (25. Mai 2012)

hier die restlichen Bilder


----------



## shakerZ (26. Mai 2012)

Knackt's denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (26. Mai 2012)

Sieht eher nach einem Kratzer aus. Vielleicht ist es beim vollem Lenkereinschlag passiert. Kommt vor, wenn die Hebel ungünstig positioniert sind.
Da ist ne leichte Klarlackschicht drüber. Frag mal in einer Lackiererei nach, ob die es evtl ausbessern können.


----------



## PatrickMajewski (26. Mai 2012)

Mein Cube Stereo RX steht zum Verkauf


----------



## CrEeK99 (26. Mai 2012)

Lenker glaube ich nicht, das ist hinten zum Sattel hin in dem aufgezweigten Teil. Beim Fahren knackt nix, wenn man auf die Stelle drückt, dann ab und zu ganz leicht, vielleicht 2 von 10 mal, aber nicht reproduzierbar.


----------



## Soldi (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich brauche für ein 2007er Stereo einen Lagersatz für die Schwinge und will für mein 2012er Cube Stereo Super HPC SL auch gleich einen Satz mitbestellen. Kennt jemand von Euch die verbauten Lager? Eventuell sind die mit den Vorgängermodellen vergleichbar, wenn diese Angaben stimmen?
Danke schonmal!
Gruss Soldi


----------



## shakerZ (27. Mai 2012)

CrEeK99 schrieb:


> Lenker glaube ich nicht, das ist hinten zum Sattel hin in dem aufgezweigten Teil. Beim Fahren knackt nix, wenn man auf die Stelle drückt, dann ab und zu ganz leicht, vielleicht 2 von 10 mal, aber nicht reproduzierbar.



Ich habe an meinem Sting an gleicher Stelle mehrere solcher Kratzer. Die Rahmen beider Räder sind ja an sich nicht großartig verschieden. 

Solange da nicht knackt oder knarrzt, brauchst du dir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen. Carbon lässt dich eigentlich immer recht schnell wissen, wenn es kaputt ist. Und gerade an dieser Stelle müsste es schon reichen, sich einfach aufs Rad zu setzen und. 

Wenn du sicher gehen willst, kannst du auch ein Bild direkt an CUBE senden. Die können das sehr gut einschätzen. Ich hab das auch mal gemacht und dann wurde direkt gesagt, ich soll das Teil einschicken (keine Angst, war nur der bei CUBE übliche Riss an der hinteren Scheibenbremsaufnahme bei den Carbon-Hinterbauten).


----------



## Turbo-s (28. Mai 2012)

Hi.

Ich bin der Knacker!!!

So ich habe ein eckliges Knacken in einem neuen (ungefahren) Cube Stereo HPC Team. Der Händler von dem ich das habe ist mal leider 400km entfernt. Also würde ich mich mal selbst auf die Suche machen.

Erklärung:

Knacken kommt aus dem Bereich hinterer Dämpfer untere Sitzstrebe, knackt leicht beim Fahren, eigentlich knistert es mehr. Ich kann das Knacken im Stand simulieren in dem ich die rechte hand an die Dämpferaufnahme am Hauptrahmen ansetze (der kleine Knubbel wo das Link ansetzt) und mit der linken Hand auf das Oberrohr drücke und mit dem Oberkörper auf dem Sattel Gewicht dazu bringe. Dann knistert es.

Es sind nicht die Kurbeln die kann ich ausschließen.

Freue mich auf Lösungsansätze.

Bilder folgen.


----------



## shakerZ (28. Mai 2012)

Hauptlager festziehen. Ich glaube es waren 18 oder 20 Nm.


----------



## Vincy (28. Mai 2012)

Kann auch an die Züge unter dem Tretlager liegen, die knirschen da auch etwas. Ansonsten alle Schraubverbindungen mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel nachziehen.
http://www.cube.eu/uploads/media/Drehmomente_Deutsch_2011_01.pdf


----------



## austriacarp (28. Mai 2012)

Da ich bei meinen BMC einen Rahmenbruch hatte mußte ich mich mit den Stereo anfreunden und hatte diese Woche ebenfalls so ein Knacken am Rahmen. Habe alles durchgesehen und eine Lockere Schraube an der Wippe gefunden und das knacken war nach den Anziehen weg. Ist aber nicht immer so einfach den ich hatte schon ein Knacken von den Laufrädern, an der Sattelstütze, an den Lagern der Wippe, an den Pedalen, an der Kurbel und an den Kettenblättern aber mit viel Geduld konnte ich alle knackenden Teile ausfindig machen und das lästige knacken beseitigen. Ich fange immer so zu suchen an Treten unter Vollast, raus aus den Clips und immer einseitig treten, gar nicht treten, ohne treten Rahmen durch einfedern belasten und immer wieder hören ob das knacken weg ist.


----------



## tomtom9 (28. Mai 2012)

hat jemand hier Interesse an nem Cube Stereo 17" ein halbes Jahr alt ca 400km gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (28. Mai 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Da ich bei meinen BMC einen Rahmenbruch hatte mußte ich mich mit den Stereo anfreunden und hatte diese Woche ebenfalls so ein Knacken am Rahmen. Habe alles durchgesehen und eine Lockere Schraube an der Wippe gefunden und das knacken war nach den Anziehen weg. Ist aber nicht immer so einfach den ich hatte schon ein Knacken von den Laufrädern, an der Sattelstütze, an den Lagern der Wippe, an den Pedalen, an der Kurbel und an den Kettenblättern aber mit viel Geduld konnte ich alle knackenden Teile ausfindig machen und das lästige knacken beseitigen. Ich fange immer so zu suchen an Treten unter Vollast, raus aus den Clips und immer einseitig treten, gar nicht treten, ohne treten Rahmen durch einfedern belasten und immer wieder hören ob das knacken weg ist.



Na das ist aber schon nervig, und an einem Neurad... nun ja.

Also eingrenzung der Problemzone. 

Test Druck auf Kurbel/Antrieb: Kein Knacken
Test Kurbel abgebaut: Knacken bleibt
Test Druck auf Steuersatz: Kein Knacken
Test anderer LRS: Knacken bleibt
Test Sattelstütze entfernt: Knacken bleibt
Test Druck Oberkörper auf Sattel (komplett, dabei etwas verdrehen): Es knackt.

Es knackt übrigens auch wenn ich das Rad nachdem cih den Druck auf den Sattel gegeben habe nur hochhebe, als ob sich eine Kraftspitze irgendwo entlädt. Der Rahmen hat keinerlei optische Mängel. 

Hmm.. Wo soll ich nachziehen? Will mir echt die 400km sparen. Oder kann ich ein Cube das 3 Monate alt ist wie einen Mercedes in eine (das ist jetzt eher lustig gemeint) Vertragswerkstadt bringen? Bin ja jetzt im Rhein-Main Gebiet.


----------



## micha.qlb (28. Mai 2012)

Mal die Sattelklemme komplett reinigen fetten und mit Drehmoment festziehen...


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Mai 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Mal die Sattelklemme komplett reinigen fetten und mit Drehmoment festziehen...



Test Sattelstütze entfernt: Knacken bleibt

Also von der Sattelklemme kommt es nicht. Das wäre schön gewsen ist es aber nicht.


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Mai 2012)

Test Druck Oberkörper auf Sattel (komplett, dabei etwas verdrehen): Es knackt.

ich meine nicht den Schnellspanner....ich meine die Sattelklemme - also da wo der Sattel an die Stütze getackert wird...oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?

Bei mir kommt es zu 95 % von dort wenn es knackt; vor allem bei der originalsattelstüte...daher reite ich so drauf rum

EDIT: ah hab gez begriffen....bisl fett an die Sattelklemme schadet aber trotzdem nüscht


----------



## dusi__ (29. Mai 2012)

schnellspanner zu fest angezogen?
kann es vllt sein das einfach irgendeine leitung gegen ein teil des rahmens stößt?


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Mai 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> Test Druck Oberkörper auf Sattel (komplett, dabei etwas verdrehen): Es knackt.
> 
> ich meine nicht den Schnellspanner....ich meine die Sattelklemme - also da wo der Sattel an die Stütze getackert wird...oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?
> 
> Bei mir kommt es zu 95 % von dort wenn es knackt; vor allem bei der originalsattelstüte...daher reite ich so drauf rum




Ach so... ! Aber da ist es auch nicht,.


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Mai 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> schnellspanner zu fest angezogen?
> kann es vllt sein das einfach irgendeine leitung gegen ein teil des rahmens stößt?



jo wenn eine leitung mit Schelle evtl zu fest angezogen ist könnte das auch ein Knacken verursachen, wenn die sich minimal bewegt.


----------



## dusi__ (29. Mai 2012)

ich hatte mal eine leitung so ungünstig verlegt.

immer wenn das bike einen bestimmten federweg überschritten hat ist eine leitung gegen den rahmen geschnellt und hat ein kleinen knarzen hinterlassen beim ausfedern.


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Mai 2012)

Oje.. das wird wohl wieder ne lange Nacht (Bin Papa, darf erst Bike schrauben wenn alles schläft, so ab 22 Uhr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (29. Mai 2012)

Die Knack-Gurke.... Ich hatte Bilder versprochen.

















P.S. Die Kette war mehr ein Notumstand. Aber sieht gar nicht so übel aus.


----------



## Tintera (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 

bei mir war es die Steckachse...gereinigt und etwas (viertel Umdrehung ca.) fester, seither ist Ruhe

Michael


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Mai 2012)

am Dreck kann net liegen...is ja keiner dran 

die Steckachse ist noch ein guter Tipp....

Ich hatte, als mein Bike neu war, nach der Erstinspektion, auch das Problem, dass alles knackte. Hab mich dann beim Händler beschwert (die haben aber auch gar nix gemacht und alles verstellt), der hat das Bike auf seine Kosten abgeholt, komplett geserviced und teilweise Lager neu eingepresst usw...danach war ne weile Ruhe.

was ich damit sagen will...nicht scheuen, damit zum Händler zu rennen...warum auch. Solange Garantie drauf ist und du das Knacken nicht findest...kann er sich doch damit rumärgern


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Mai 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> am Dreck kann net liegen...is ja keiner dran
> 
> die Steckachse ist noch ein guter Tipp....
> 
> ...



Hallo, ja ich denke so in die Richtung geht's irgendwie. Der ursprüngliche Händler hat Dienstags immer Ruhetag. Ich versuche das morgen zu klären. Jetzt steht das Bike bei einem Cube Händler in Frankfurt und wartet auf mein Feedback bis morgen.

Erstes Kommentar als ich es reingeschoben habe: Da ist aber eine andere Kette drauf. Ob das mit Garantie so klappt.... Mensch eine andere Kette. (Dumm das meine ausgerechnet Gold war)


----------



## micha.qlb (29. Mai 2012)

Erklär ihm, dass Kette wechseln wie RAM erweitern is


----------



## stereorider84 (29. Mai 2012)

Hy @ all,

zum thema knacken:

fahrt mal ganz normal auf der strasse und drückt den rechten Hebel zum hochschalten
(shimano xt) aber nur ganz leicht und nicht das er schaltet und immer dabei treten.

MAL SEHEN OB EUCH WAS AUFFÄLLT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander.xander (29. Mai 2012)

so Freunde, seit 350 km ist mein Stereo nun knackfrei. Ich hoffe das bleibt so!!! Folgendes hab ich unternommen; kann leider nicht sagen welches einzelne nun genau die Ursache des knackens war

1. ALLE Lager, Buchsen und Scheiben des Hinterbaus gefettet (aber gscheit gefettet! Damit meine ich Lager raus, Staubkappen ab, Fett rein, Staubkappen wieder drauf)
2. Freilauf fetten (Lager der Sperrklinken + Verzahnung fetten + Distanzhülse zur Lagerspieleinstellung fetten (hab ne Tune Kong Hinterradnabe))
3. Radaufnahmen des Hinterbaus fetten
4. X-12 Steckachse zerlegen, fetten, zusammenbauen
5. Aufnahme links + Gewinde rechts der X-12 Steckachse fetten
6. Sattelstütze, Reduzierhülse im Sitzrohr und Sitzrohr reinigen und fetten

Ja, dürfte alles gewesen sein.

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## austriacarp (30. Mai 2012)

Bei dem was du geschrieben hast dürfte es die Sattelstütze gewesen sein ist bei meinen Bikekumpel beim Cube auch so die sattelstützte knackt das es nicht zum Aushalten ist. Aber fetten ist bei der Sattelstützte nicht der richtige Weg den dann beginnt sie zu rutschen die besten Erfahrungen habe ich da mit Carbonpaste gemacht.


----------



## Mr.Worf (30. Mai 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Die Knack-Gurke....



Voll hässlich! Zu wenig *grün* dran!

Das Knacken könnte auch von den harten Landungen auf Flugzeugträgern sein!
Oder wofür sind die Fanghaken?

Und die Windkutter gehen ja gar nicht...
Ich nehme mal an V 160, H 140mm. Größere könnten ja zu schwer sein..
Die habe ich mal auf nen HT gehabt. Die fressen wörtlich Bremsbeläge.


----------



## psx0407 (30. Mai 2012)

servus ihr stereo-phonics,

habe seit 1,5 jahren ein stereo rx 2010 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. so zufrieden, daß ich "upgraden" möchte. mir gefällt das 2011er stereo team sehr gut, farblich und von der ausstattung her.

kennt jemand von euch einen händler, der noch das 2011 team in 18 zoll stehen hat und es loswerden möchte ?

schönen gruß.

psx0407


----------



## dusi__ (30. Mai 2012)

willst du nur den rahmen oder alles neu haben?


----------



## psx0407 (30. Mai 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> willst du nur den rahmen oder alles neu haben?


ich möchte ein kplt.-rad !
psx0407


----------



## Turbo-s (30. Mai 2012)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> Voll hässlich! Zu wenig *grün* dran!
> 
> Das Knacken könnte auch von den harten Landungen auf Flugzeugträgern sein!
> Oder wofür sind die Fanghaken?
> ...



 die Windcutter sind Attrappen aus Pappe (wegen dem Gewicht) Ich Bremse nur mit den Füßen. Die Flugaufsicht sieht's nicht gern aber hat bis jetzt ein Auge zugedrückt.

Hmm... vielleicht klebe ich mir noch ein paar tribals auf den Rahmen....oder lerne Klingonisch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klingonische_Sprache


----------



## Anselmus (30. Mai 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> servus ihr stereo-phonics,
> 
> 
> kennt jemand von euch einen händler, der noch das 2011 team in 18 zoll stehen hat und es loswerden möchte ?
> ...



http://www.michels-zweiradshop.com/

Da hab ich mein Stereo gekauft. Vielleicht haste ja Glück...


----------



## osbow (31. Mai 2012)

Hier: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cube+stereo+team

Oder hier: http://www.bikelager-shop.de/epages/62353091.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62353091/Products/257300/SubProducts/257300-0003&ChangeAction=SelectSubProduct


----------



## psx0407 (31. Mai 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Hier: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=cube+stereo+team
> 
> Oder hier: http://www.bikelager-shop.de/epages/62353091.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62353091/Products/257300/SubProducts/257300-0003&ChangeAction=SelectSubProduct


...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shakerZ (31. Mai 2012)

Du wolltest doch das 2011er Team haben, das ist dort in 18" im Angebot...


----------



## Gummischwain (31. Mai 2012)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> Voll hässlich! Zu wenig *grün* dran!



Da kannste Grün dran kippen bis die Hölle einfriert, schöner wird's nimmer!  
Was Cube sich bei manchen Designs gedacht hat...


----------



## Mr.Worf (1. Juni 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Da kannste Grün dran kippen bis die Hölle einfriert, schöner wird's nimmer!
> Was Cube sich bei manchen Designs gedacht hat...



Ja, muss schon viel *Grün* dran sein, so wie bei mir! 

Die Designs sind bei manchen wirklich, naja....


----------



## osbow (1. Juni 2012)

Hoffen wir mal dass Sie für die neuen Modell den Kurs wechseln. Ich muss sagen die neuen Action-Team-Modelle gefallen mir sehr. Aber die grellen Farben in Kombination mit viel zu viel weiß kann ich auch nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## baumeister21 (1. Juni 2012)

Ein Stereo-Rahmen in dem blau-gelb von Two15 wäre doch mal interessant. Mir gefällt das wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## osbow (1. Juni 2012)

Ja, das Two15 haben die auch gut hingekriegt.


----------



## Mr.Worf (2. Juni 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Hoffen wir mal dass Sie für die neuen Modell den Kurs wechseln. Ich muss sagen die neuen Action-Team-Modelle gefallen mir sehr. Aber die grellen Farben in Kombination mit viel zu viel weiß kann ich auch nicht mehr sehen.



Ich könnt mir einfach "RAW" auch gut vorstellen!


----------



## Gummischwain (3. Juni 2012)

Grün ist generell nicht meins, aber bei deinem bike ist es wenigstens konsequent durchgezogen und stimmig! 
Das andere sieht aus wie ein Stinktier mit grünen Strähnen! 
Aber wem's gefällt...

RAW wäre wirklich mal ne feine Sache! 

Edit sagt: bitte nicht persl. nehmen Turbo-S.
Die neueren Designs sind in meinem Augen alle nicht wirklich gelungen.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (3. Juni 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> RAW wäre wirklich mal ne feine Sache!



Bei digitalen Spiegelreflexkameras ist RAW quasi Standard. 

(scnr)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (3. Juni 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Edit sagt: bitte nicht persl. nehmen Turbo-S.



OK Turbo-S mag Dir ja noch verzeihen aber die Rache des Italieners wird bitter sein


----------



## Gummischwain (3. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> OK Turbo-S mag Dir ja noch verzeihen aber die Rache des Italieners wird bitter sein



Oh nein!  Cortina, bitte nicht die Mafia auf den Hals hetzen!   
Ihr dürft euch auch verbal an meinem Moped vergehen! 





(es ist auch gaaaanz viel grün im Bild)

Es gibt schließlich immer was zu meckern!


----------



## fatz (3. Juni 2012)

ohne worte:


----------



## Mr.Worf (3. Juni 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Grün ist generell nicht meins, aber bei deinem bike ist es wenigstens konsequent durchgezogen und stimmig!
> Das andere sieht aus wie ein Stinktier mit grünen Strähnen!
> Aber wem's gefällt...
> 
> ...



*Danke!* 
*Ich hab es auch nur, weil es GRÜN ist, sonst wäre es ein Trek geworden! *
*Schwarz find ich langweilig, aber mit dem ganzen Rot ist es...*  
*Gefällt also.*


----------



## Mr.Worf (3. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ohne worte:



**Grins* Hast die Schaltzüge vergessen!*


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ohne worte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (3. Juni 2012)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> **Grins* Hast die Schaltzüge vergessen!*



na. war ma z'vui arbat


----------



## Gummischwain (3. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ohne worte:





Ich sagte aber "verbal" nicht künstlerisch!


----------



## JPKeller (3. Juni 2012)

Mal was anderes: habe mir ne BIONIC Kettenführung zugelegt und auch gleich ne neue Kette. Die habe ich im Laden gekauft und den Verkäufer gefragt, ob die Länge passt. Der kurz: passt schon! Jetzt war ich heute unterwegs und meinen Kumpels ist aufgefallen, dass meine Kette wenn ich vorne auf dem kleinen Zahnrad bin und hinten auf dem 4 Ritzel (von 9) von oben fahre ziemlich durchhängt. Sind die Standard-XT-Ketten (ich glaube 114 Glieder für ein 16" Stereo zu lange und wenn ja auf welche Anzahl Glieder muss ich reduzieren?


----------



## xander.xander (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt und ich bin so vorgegangen:
- vorne auf großes Kettenblatt und hinten auf großes Ritzel geschaltet
- Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen und hinten voll eingefedert
- Kette so gekürzt dass das Schaltwerk fast unter maximaler Spannung steht aber im Fall aller Fälle noch nicht abreißen würde
- das Ganze hat jetzt den Nebeneffekt dass die Kette, wenn ich vorne auf das kleinste Kettenblatt und hinten auf das kleinste oder 2.-kleinste Ritzel schalte, etwas durchhängt. => solange Du dabei nicht rückwärts trittst, passiert nichts.
- ehrlich gesagt hab ich mich noch nie dabei ertappt, dass ich vorne auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt und hinten kleiner als das 5. Ritzel fahre

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## Cortina (3. Juni 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Oh nein!  Cortina, bitte nicht die Mafia auf den Hals hetzen!



Mafia  glaub bloß nicht Du kommst mir billig davon.

Ich dachte da eher an Berlusconi oder Ratzinger  

Du solltest aber mal über die Farbgestalltung von fatz nachdenken, hat was 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Vincy (4. Juni 2012)

JPKeller schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: habe mir ne BIONIC Kettenführung zugelegt und auch gleich ne neue Kette. Die habe ich im Laden gekauft und den Verkäufer gefragt, ob die Länge passt. Der kurz: passt schon! Jetzt war ich heute unterwegs und meinen Kumpels ist aufgefallen, dass meine Kette wenn ich vorne auf dem kleinen Zahnrad bin und hinten auf dem 4 Ritzel (von 9) von oben fahre ziemlich durchhängt. Sind die Standard-XT-Ketten (ich glaube 114 Glieder für ein 16" Stereo zu lange und wenn ja auf welche Anzahl Glieder muss ich reduzieren?


 
114GL sind da zu viel. Meistens 108-110GL.
Im Regelfall: großes Kettenblatt + größster Zahnkranz + 2 GL.
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...SI-5XP0A-001-01-Ger_v1_m56577569830752057.pdf


----------



## fatz (4. Juni 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Ich sagte aber "verbal" nicht künstlerisch!


auch noch rummotzen? wenn ich schon bei geilstem bikewetter auf der couch rumliegen 
muss, dann such ICH mir das aus.



Cortina schrieb:


> Du solltest aber mal über die Farbgestalltung von fatz nachdenken, hat was


dann aber bitte ganz *ohne* rot.

@kettenlaenge:
einfach die gleiche laenge wie vorher fahren. zumindest mit der harz4 von ghetto geht das problemlos.


----------



## Gummischwain (4. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Mafia  glaub bloß nicht Du kommst mir billig davon.
> 
> Ich dachte da eher an Berlusconi oder Ratzinger
> 
> ...



Hähä! 
Das ist in der Tat noch furchterregender! 

Wegen dem Grün, neee lass ma! 
Der Fatz kann ja von Couchenhausen aus noch ein wenig nachbessern...


----------



## fatz (4. Juni 2012)

na so langweilig ist mir dann doch nicht.


----------



## Turbo-s (4. Juni 2012)

Das ist doch mal der geeignete Höllen-Hobel für unsere Goldkettchen-Millieu Runde. Rot-Schwarz 

Gruss von der nicht mehr knackenden Knack-Gurke...




Gummischwain schrieb:


> Oh nein!  Cortina, bitte nicht die Mafia auf den Hals hetzen!
> Ihr dürft euch auch verbal an meinem Moped vergehen!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha.qlb (4. Juni 2012)

und woran lag es nun?


----------



## Turbo-s (4. Juni 2012)

micha.qlb schrieb:


> und woran lag es nun?



Also laut Aussage vom Mechaniker haben sie hinten den kompletten Hinterbau die Lager ausgebaut, neu eingefettet, neu eingebaut und mit Drehmomentschlüssel wieder angezogen.

Was mich persönlich gefreut hat war: An meinen Tuning Kettenblattschrauben hat es ebenso wenig gelegen wie an meiner golden Kette.

Hat 50 Euro gekostet was billiger war als 800km hinund zurück zum Ursprungshändler zu fahren.


----------



## Turbo-s (5. Juni 2012)

Hi, 

habe in der Steuerzentrale einmal farblich aufgeräumt und die silbernen Stahlschrauben alle gegen schwarze aus Alu ersetzt. Inkl Rock-Shox Remote (tricky weil dünner Kopf). Jetzt hat alles schöne eine Farbe.

Bessere Bilder folgen. Handy-Shot vorab:







Gruss


----------



## Turbo-s (5. Juni 2012)

Fahrt Ihr eigentlich alle auf dem Stereo 2,4er REIFEN oder fährt jemand auch was dünneres (2,25?) 

Gruss


----------



## fatz (5. Juni 2012)

was willst du mit den teersaegen an einem bike mit 150mm federweg?
ent oder weder....


----------



## Anselmus (5. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr eigentlich alle auf dem Stereo 2,4er REIFEN oder fährt jemand auch was dünneres (2,25?)
> 
> Gruss



Kann man da auch dünnere draufmachen?


----------



## dusi__ (5. Juni 2012)

mein rahmen verträgt keine dünneren als 2,4", steht auch in der gebrauchsanweisung.


----------



## rODAHn (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich fahre 2,25er NN ...2,4er waren mir für "normale" Touren im Vorharz zu langsam.

...oder meine Oberschenkel zu dünn


----------



## Vincy (5. Juni 2012)

NobbyNic gibt es auch mit 2,35. Fürs Gröbere gibt es da auch noch den Hans Dampf mit 2,35.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Juni 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Also ich fahre 2,25er NN ...2,4er waren mir für "normale" Touren im Vorharz zu langsam.
> 
> ...oder meine Oberschenkel zu dünn



Ach, an die 2,4er gewöhnst Du Dich ganz schnell. Beim ersten mal tut es halt weh , danach will man es nicht missen .


----------



## Gummischwain (6. Juni 2012)

*

*Mag man jetzt geteilter Meinung drüber sein, aber wurde alles schon untersucht und man kann's geeignter Stelle nachlesen:

*Richtig ist, dass die Breite des Reifens in aller erster Linie zur Felge passen muss* und hat mit dem bike zunächst mal relativ wenig zu tun! 
Die Hersteller verbauen gern (zu) fette Pellen und zwar genau aus einem  Grund: weil die Leute das schlicht geil finden (so wie hier)! 

Da die Stereos standardmäßig mit schmalen 19mm Felgen ausgestattet  sind, würde ich keinen Reifen größer als 2.2 fahren. Fahre 21mm Felgen  und bin mit 2.2 hinten und 2.3 vorne schon gut bedient (ca. 53mm).  Eigentlich ist das schon zu breit.
Wenn du 2.4er fahren willst, solltest du auch die Felgenbreite anpassen.  Die "Ballonreifen" von Schwalbe haben satte 61mm Breite! Die würde ich persl. nicht  unter 23 mm (eher 25mm) fahren.

Breite Reifen haben sicherlich ihre Vorteile im Gelände, aber die können sie nur ausspielen, wenn auch die passende Felge dafür vorhanden ist.

Wird sicherlich jetzt Gemaule hier geben, denn "fahrbar" sind auch 2.4er  auf 19mm Felgen - zumindest ohne UST! Sinn macht's jedoch eigentlich keinen, außer dass es "fett"  aussieht! 

Aber muss ja jeder selbst wissen was er sich da ans bike schnallt!


----------



## micha.qlb (6. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr eigentlich alle auf dem Stereo 2,4er REIFEN oder fährt jemand auch was dünneres (2,25?)
> 
> Gruss



an meinen waren standardmäßig 2.4 FA dran...jetzt ist der hinten runter es es kommt der selbe wieder drauf...

finde die FA rollen super...auch im Vorharz


----------



## fatz (6. Juni 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Die Hersteller verbauen gern (zu) fette Pellen


ich wuerd eher sagen die hersteller verbauen viel zu schmale felgen. 
trotzdem isses sinnvoll an einem stereo 2.4 schlappen zu fahren, auch wenn man nicht
alle vorteile nutzen kann. ein paar bleiben halt dann doch noch.


----------



## Gummischwain (6. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> *ich wuerd eher sagen die hersteller verbauen viel zu schmale felgen*.
> trotzdem isses sinnvoll an einem stereo 2.4 schlappen zu fahren, auch wenn man nicht
> alle vorteile nutzen kann. ein paar bleiben halt dann doch noch.



Ersteres, gebe ich dir Recht! 

Was deine "bleibenden Vorteile" anbelangt: zu breite Reifen auf schmalen Felgen verursachen eben eher Nachteile (evtl. höherer Durchschlagsschutz). Passend dimensionierte Reifen haben eine bessere seitliche Stabilität und entwickeln durch eine bessere Auflage des Reifenprofils mehr Grip. Ist der Reifen zu breit musst du stets Kompromisse eingehen:
Luftdruck rauf --> weniger Grip, bessere Seitenstabilität
Luftdruck runter --> mehr Grip, weniger Seitenstabilität

Aber is auch Wurst , wollte das mit der Felgenbreite nur mal zu bedenken geben.


----------



## stereorider84 (6. Juni 2012)

hy,

ich fahre auch 2.25er und hatte noch nie das verlangen nach dickeren oder situationen
in denen ich dickere gebraucht hätte.

@fatz: was hat den der federweg mit der reifendicke zu tun?
??dann müsste ja ein two15 etwa 4" drauf haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Juni 2012)

Nabend

ich bin gerade dabei mir ein 08ér Stereo aufzubauen.
gibts eigentlich anstatt des häslichen Dämpfer-Schutzblechs eine elegantere Lösung 
bei den neueren Modelen siehts ja nicht mehr soooo schlimm aus! (Sinn macht das Ding ja!)

Bilder folgen wenn es auf eigenen Rädern steht


----------



## tomsteg (6. Juni 2012)

Ja die Frage nach dem richtigen Reifen auf dem Stereo hatte ich mir in  der Vergangenheit auch gerade gestellt. Weniger Grip als mit den alten  FA 2.4 kam bei mir allerdings nicht in Frage. Mich hatte nur gestört,  dass sich im FA immer wieder kleine Steine im seitlichen Profil  festgeklemmt haben, die dann am Stereo-Rahmen gekratzt haben. 

Ergebnis meiner Überlegungen: Ich habe auf Rubber Queen 2.4 mit Chili  gewechselt. Der ist zwar minimal schmäler (ein bis zwei Millimeter), hat  aber ein anderes Profil, in dem sich nach dem ersten Ausritt  kein Stein länger als eine Umdrehung verirrt hat. Der Grip ist  hervorragend, mindestens so gut wie der FA - getestet auf steilem  Wiesentrail, Schotter, (nassem) Fels und ein paar Wurzeln .


----------



## xander.xander (6. Juni 2012)

kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich hatte vorne FatAlbert 2.4 evo und hinten NobbyNic 2.4 evo. Ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich warum (vor allem) der FatAlbert in vielen Tests beim Kriterium Grip so gut abschneidet
Egal, is eh Schnee von gestern. 
Ich bin wieder zur RubberQueen black chili gewechselt. Diesmal als 2.4er. Bin die RQ letztes Jahr an meinem Drössiger MT10 in der 2.2er Breite gefahren und war sehr zufrieden.
Bin zwischenzeitlich auch Conti Gravity und Conti MountainKing (1 und 2) gefahren => alles kein Vergleich
Für mich steht fest: ans Stereo kommt nur noch RubberQueen 2.4 black chili

Beste Grüße

Xander


----------



## austriacarp (6. Juni 2012)

Und wie schaut es mit Tubless aus gibt es da was dichtes ausser Schwalbe



tomsteg schrieb:


> Ja die Frage nach dem richtigen Reifen auf dem Stereo hatte ich mir in der Vergangenheit auch gerade gestellt. Weniger Grip als mit den alten FA 2.4 kam bei mir allerdings nicht in Frage. Mich hatte nur gestört, dass sich im FA immer wieder kleine Steine im seitlichen Profil festgeklemmt haben, die dann am Stereo-Rahmen gekratzt haben.
> 
> Ergebnis meiner Überlegungen: Ich habe auf Rubber Queen 2.4 mit Chili gewechselt. Der ist zwar minimal schmäler (ein bis zwei Millimeter), hat aber ein anderes Profil, in dem sich nach dem ersten Ausritt kein Stein länger als eine Umdrehung verirrt hat. Der Grip ist hervorragend, mindestens so gut wie der FA - getestet auf steilem Wiesentrail, Schotter, (nassem) Fels und ein paar Wurzeln .


----------



## tomsteg (6. Juni 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Und wie schaut es mit Tubless aus gibt es da was dichtes ausser Schwalbe



Fahre die RQ nicht tubeless. Es soll ein paar Probleme geben, die RQ tubeless dicht zu bekommen. Ich persönlich bin momentan aber auch gar nicht so scharf drauf das zu testen.


----------



## JDEM (6. Juni 2012)

Werfe mal den Maxxis Ardent in den Raum. Hab vorne einen 2,6er und hinten nen 2,4er montiert und absolut keine Probleme gehabt bei der Tubeless Montage.
Grip ist super und Rollwiderstand auch nicht zu hoch.


----------



## fatz (7. Juni 2012)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> @fatz: was hat den der federweg mit der reifendicke zu tun?
> ??dann müsste ja ein two15 etwa 4" drauf haben.



wenn du das rad so faehrst, dass du den fw brauchst, brauchst auch den grip, den nur ein 
fetter reifen hat. mir war der fatal bert ziemlich schnell zu wenig. hab ich aber erst eingesehen,
nachdem ich mich ein paarmal auf stellen gelegt hab, wo meine kollegen locker runter sind.


zur reifenwahl:
gripmaessig scheint der baron (vor allem der 2.5er) z.z. der spitzenreiter zu sein. ich 
denk der 2.3er wuerd aber fuer's stereo gut reichen. RQ ist mir ein wenig zu dreckanfaellig
(setzt sich schnell zu). ansonsten ist die aehnlich wie Ardent oder FA einzustufen.
von der muddy mary wuerd ich im moment die finger lassen. ich hab grad hinten eine
in pacestar aufm 301, die ist nach 15 asphaltauffahrten sowas von runter.
das naechste was mir draufkommt ist definitiv der baron.

tubless und dichtigkeit: 
der baron scheint da leider ziemlich zickig zu sein, aber auch den kriegt man dicht. im 
zweifel erstmal mit 60ml milch anfangen und dann nochmal nachkippen und gezielt 
an die undichte stelle laufen lassen.


----------



## derAndre (7. Juni 2012)

Ich behaupte mal ganz frech das 80% der Leute die den Albert fahren ihn nicht an seine Grenzen bringen. Allen anderen empfehle ich die Maxxis Reifen. Der Ardent hat ähnliche (besser im Trockenen und minimal schlechter bei Matsch) Eigenschaften wie der Albert aber er rollt wesentlich besser. Der Minion schon in 2.3 schlägt den Albert um längen und rollt trotzdem noch gefühlt besser. Den Baron werde ich nächsten Winter/Frühling auch mal am Vorderrad testen, ist ja schließlich der Forumhipereifen der Wintersaison 2011/2012 

Ich finde auch das die Reifenwahl ziemlich entscheidend für das Fahrverhalten des Bikes ist, bis ich mir nem Kollegen von mir fahre, der mir mit abgefahrenen Nobby Nics und 120mm dermaßen davon fährt (egal ob technisch oder flowig), das ich nur so mit den Ohren schlackere. Skills rule!


----------



## icube (7. Juni 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> ist ja schließlich der Forumhipereifen der Wintersaison 2011/2012



Und das vollkommen zurecht, fahre die Kombi am 301 und würd sie nicht mehr hergeben!  Gripp ohne Ende ganz andere Liga als der Fat Albert. 

Gruß icube


----------



## rODAHn (7. Juni 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> ich bin gerade dabei mir ein 08ér Stereo aufzubauen.
> gibts eigentlich anstatt des häslichen Dämpfer-Schutzblechs eine elegantere Lösung
> ...




Klar gibts es eine andere Lösung...entweder die "schlauchlösung" wie in diesem Forum schon 1000-Fach besprochen, oder einfach nichts machen!

Ich fahre mein '08 er seit vielen Jahren ohne Schutz und habe bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Nach 3 Jahren habe ich die Dichtungsringe im Dämpfer getauscht... Das soll man ja aber eh jedes Jahr machen(lt. Fox).

Der alte Dämpferschutz sieht halt auch echt schei$$e aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (7. Juni 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal ganz frech das 80% der Leute die den Albert fahren ihn nicht an seine Grenzen bringen.
> 
> Ich finde auch das die Reifenwahl ziemlich entscheidend für das Fahrverhalten des Bikes ist, bis ich mir nem Kollegen von mir fahre, der mir mit abgefahrenen Nobby Nics und 120mm dermaßen davon fährt (egal ob technisch oder flowig), das ich nur so mit den Ohren schlackere. Skills rule!




So sieht´s aus. Vielen denken dass besseres/leichteres Material gleichzusetzen ist mit einer besseren Fahrtechnik. Das wird bei einer Reifendiskussion immer an deutlichsten.


----------



## JDEM (7. Juni 2012)

Schonmal dran gedacht, das man sich mit besseren Teilen, vorallem Bremsen, Reifen usw. sicherer fühlt und dadurch schneller fährt?

Poser wird es immer geben, aber darum ging es bei der Frage wohl eher nicht...


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Juni 2012)

xander.xander schrieb:


> kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich hatte vorne FatAlbert 2.4 evo und hinten NobbyNic 2.4 evo. Ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich warum (vor allem) der FatAlbert in vielen Tests beim Kriterium Grip so gut abschneidet
> Egal, is eh Schnee von gestern.
> Ich bin wieder zur RubberQueen black chili gewechselt.



da vergleichst du aber Äpfel mit Birnen!
RubberQueen könntest eher mit dem Big Betty vergleichen!
gegen den FA hat Conti glaub nix richtiges im Angebot?!
ich fahr den FA im TROCKNEN echt gern (fahre aber 2 Vorderreifen, den Pacestar HR kannst in die Tonne kloppen!




rODAHn schrieb:


> Klar gibts es eine andere Lösung...entweder die "schlauchlösung" wie in diesem Forum schon 1000-Fach besprochen, oder einfach nichts machen!
> 
> Ich fahre mein '08 er seit vielen Jahren ohne Schutz und habe bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Nach 3 Jahren habe ich die Dichtungsringe im Dämpfer getauscht... Das soll man ja aber eh jedes Jahr machen(lt. Fox).
> 
> Der alte Dämpferschutz sieht halt auch echt schei$$e aus!



na dann werd ich wohl mal ewas schlichteres basteln


----------



## Turbo-s (7. Juni 2012)

Na da habe ich mal vor dem Feiertag etwas mit meiner Reifenfrage losgetreten...

Mein Stereo ist das erste Bike mit 2.4er,  fühlt sich für mich (bisher max Conti Vertical Pro supersonic 2,25) noch komisch an. Aber man gewöhnt sich an alles.

Nur um das vielleicht zu erklären. Ich gehöre zu der Generation die auf Ihren Attitudes noch 1,9er Panaracer SMOKE drauf hatten (die jüngeren mögen das jetzt bitte googeln) und mit Cantilever Bremsen und Starrgabeln die Hänge runter sind....

Alter Sack halt.


----------



## fatz (7. Juni 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> na dann werd ich wohl mal ewas schlichteres basteln



einfach 7-8cm schlauch laengs aufschneiden und ein schwarzer kabelbilder. der 
daempfer hat  eh eine nut wo man das prima festmachen kann. kannst zum
putzen schoen hochklappen, man sieht's kaum und scheuert auch nicht, wie diese 
neoprenkondome.


----------



## austriacarp (8. Juni 2012)

Falls wer einen Lagersatz für das Stereo braucht kann er sich bei mir melden habe mir von den Kugellagern je 10 Stk gekauft und bestell mir jetzt auch einen 10er pack von den Igus Gleitlagern da der Preis von 99 für das Lagerset eine Frechheit ist.


----------



## osbow (8. Juni 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht, das man sich mit besseren Teilen, vorallem Bremsen, Reifen usw. sicherer fühlt und dadurch schneller fährt?
> 
> Poser wird es immer geben, aber darum ging es bei der Frage wohl eher nicht...



Klar, das stimmt schon. Nur ist die Materialschlacht im MTB-Bereich teilweise echt übertrieben. So wie derAndre schon geschrieben hat bringt sicher ein Großteil der Leute die Bikes/Parts sicher nicht an Ihre Grenzen. Wenn ich merke dass mir meine Reifen keinen guten Halt geben und ich in bestimmen Situation wegrutsche suche ich mir neue. Solange fahre ich mit meinen jetzigen weiter, egal welche anderen Reifen angepriesen werden. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ein 5.000 Euro Bike macht noch lange keinen guten Fahrer.


----------



## Mr.Worf (8. Juni 2012)

._*....also ich finde, Reifen sind total überbewertet!!! *_


----------



## austriacarp (8. Juni 2012)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> ._*....also ich finde, Reifen sind total überbewertet!!! *_


Mit den Sattel aber die wichtigsten Teile am Bike merken die meisten aber erst wenn sie wegen der Reifen einmal abgestiegen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe jetz mal einen kleinen Radcomputer installiert. Der Cateye Strada. Passt wunderbar auf den Vorbau:







Nochmal von der Seite:






Die Sensor-Position soll so hoch wie möglich sein, aber das überzeugt mich irgendwie noch nicht wirklich:






Dem Mudflap habe ich flache Schrauben spendiert:






Die Schaltzentrale hatte ich bereits farblich etwas aufgeräumt:






Den Tune Wasserträger noch leicht modifiziert. Fertisch.







*Wenn jetzt noch meine Grippe-Erkältung weggehen würde käme ich auch mal wieder zum fahren. Ist jetzt schon über eine Woche her...*


----------



## Cortina (8. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> *Wenn jetzt noch meine Grippe-Erkältung weggehen würde ...*



Cool...noch einer für den Lazarett Fred 

Gute Besserung 
Guido


----------



## derAndre (8. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe jetz mal einen kleinen Radcomputer installiert. Der Cateye Strada. Passt wunderbar auf den Vorbau:


Und ich werfe die Behauptung in den Raum, das der Vorbau nicht zu Rad passt  
Wie ich drauf komme? Ich hab's ausprobiert! Von 90 auf 60 mm und es ist eine Offenbarung. 

Zur Reifendiskussion: Ich behaupte nicht das Reifen keinen Unterschied machen, im Gegenteil der Unterschied ist gewaltig (also fast so wie bei einem anderen Vorbau). Ich dachte immer der hintere Reifen wäre so belanglos wie nur was aber nicht mal das stimmt. Als mein erster Minion am Hinterrad kaputt gegangen ist, habe ich Übergangs weise wieder den Gravity-Drahtreifen aufgezogen. Wie viel schlechter das Bike dadurch verzögerte hat mir manchen Abflug eingebracht. Selbst die Bremswirkung am Vorderrad hat deutlich nachgelassen bzw. das Vorderrad hat viel schneller blockiert, weil hinten einfach gar nichts ging. Und die Maxxis fahre ich mit mehr Ludtdruck als die Contis, weil sie zum walken neigen.


----------



## Turbo-s (9. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Cool...noch einer für den Lazarett Fred
> 
> Gute Besserung
> Guido



Danke Cortina... das was ich morgens so auswerfe ins Taschentuch hat die selbe grüne Farbe wie unsere Räder...

So ein Mist! 

Bezüglich des Vorbaus... Müsste ich ausprobieren, für mcih ist das kurz, komme von 110mm.


----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Vorbaus... Müsste ich ausprobieren, für mcih ist das kurz, komme von 110mm.



Ich hatte ja auch den langen Vorbau auf meinem Stereo und nun den kurzen. Du hast ja gesagt, dass Du das Stereo zum Touren einsetzt, da mag der Lange ja noch passen, auf Trails wird das Stereo mit dem kurzen Vorbau ein ganz anderes Bike 

Probiers mal aus, einen Versuch ist es mit Sicherheit wert. Hängt natürlich auch von der Oberkörperlänge ab.


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Juni 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Falls wer einen Lagersatz für das Stereo braucht kann er sich bei mir melden habe mir von den Kugellagern je 10 Stk gekauft und bestell mir jetzt auch einen 10er pack von den Igus Gleitlagern da der Preis von 99 für das Lagerset eine Frechheit ist.



Den Preis find ich auch ziemlich dreist 

Du hast also auch das Gleitlager an der Wippe gewechselt?
Kannst du kurz beschreiben wie es funktioniert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (9. Juni 2012)

Das Gleitlager hab ich auch schon mal gewechselt und die IGUS-Nr. hab ich dann direkt hier im Fred geposted, vll. hilft dir das! Nur das innere gelbe Lager hab ich nicht gefunden, ist wohl kein Normteil.

Beim wechsel geht mindestens eine Seite kaputt, aber das ist ja nicht weiter schlimm. Hab den Kragen entfernt und dann die Lager zur anderen Seite ausgeschlagen. Ging glaub ich sogar ganz gut mit ner 20mm Achse oder halt einer passenden Nuss. 

Eingepresst hab ich das ganze mit nem Scott Lagertool, aber ne Gewindestange und Unterlegscheiben sollte auch gehen.


----------



## derAndre (9. Juni 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Nur das innere gelbe Lager hab ich nicht gefunden, ist wohl kein Normteil.



Ich habe es selbst auch nicht gefunden aber der Lagerprofi Stefan Huber hat mir den entscheidenden Tipp gegeben:
http://www.igus.de/wpck/default.aspx?Pagename=iglidur_jvsm&CL=DE-de
Die Name ist JVSM-1820-18

Meins ist gestern angekommen, leider hat es den Transport nicht überstanden. Ein neues ist unterwegs, dann kann ich das Bike zusammen bauen. Auch wenn es noch ne Ganze Weile dauern wird bis ich fahren kann...


----------



## JDEM (10. Juni 2012)

Cool, danke für den Hinweis! Jetzt könnte man auch mal ne Lager FAQ fürs Stereo zusammenstellen und andere User könnten davon profitieren.

Jetzt doch noch eben schnell zusammengesucht:

2x 6902RS Hauptlager
2x 698RS 
4x 688RS

Igus-Gleitlager für die Wippe:

2x GFM-1820-17
1x JVSM-1820-18


----------



## austriacarp (10. Juni 2012)

Habe mal überal 10 Stk bestellt wenn jemand Interesse hat an einen Kompletten Lagersatz bitte melden.


----------



## derAndre (11. Juni 2012)

Im Lagerset sind ja noch die Achsen etc. wäre mal interessant ob es die auch irgendwo einzeln zu kaufen gibt oder ob das spezielle Maße sind...


----------



## baumeister21 (11. Juni 2012)

Die sollten ja i.d.R. nicht kaputt gehen. Aber Normteile sind das denke ich nicht. 

Beim Cube-Händler bekommst die Teile auf jeden Fall nicht einzeln.


----------



## derAndre (11. Juni 2012)

Naja, eine der Schrauben bzw. Achsen in meiner Wippe hat durch den Lagerschaden, den ich daran hatte, doch deutliche Spuren. Die könnte ich mir vorstellen könnte zumindest irgendein Standardmaß sein. Die Achsen in Wippengleitlager, in der Dämpferaufhängung und im Hauptlager wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Turbo-s (11. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Cool...noch einer für den Lazarett Fred
> 
> Gute Besserung
> Guido



So. Virus Infektion. Bike-Verbot für mindestens eine Woche. Liege mit Päd im Bed! 

Vom Bett aus kann ich direkt den Feldberg sehen. Das schmerzt.

Grüße


----------



## Cortina (11. Juni 2012)

Ich wollt ich würde den Feldberg sehen 

Ich seh sogar die Dolomiten das schmerzt noch viel mehr 

Auf jeden Fall Dir eine Gute Besserung


----------



## xerto (11. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Vom Bett aus kann ich direkt den Feldberg sehen. Das schmerzt.



Gute Besserung,

ich sitze am schreibtisch, kerngesund und keine zeit, und kann auch den feldberg sehen. das schmerzt auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (11. Juni 2012)

Danke. Ich gucke jetzt mal nach trails, weiss einer einen link wo ich von oben den Streckenverlauf des Victoria Tempel Trails sehen kann. Habe gehoert der Sol gut sein, würde gerne vorab das auf der Karte anschauen, will da ja schließlich von Usingen wenn ich wieder fit bin mit dem Stereo dort hin auf eigener Achse fahren.


----------



## fatz (12. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> So. Virus Infektion. Bike-Verbot für mindestens eine Woche. Liege mit Päd im Bed!


waere noch zu klaeren wer die päd ist........


----------



## Turbo-s (12. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> waere noch zu klaeren wer die päd ist........



Ich bin verheiratet. Päd ist natürlich Madame EiPähd!


----------



## xerto (12. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Ich bin verheiratet. Päd ist natürlich Madame EiPähd!



hee ein schöner dreier


----------



## Turbo-s (13. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> hee ein schöner dreier



Na klar... sogar mit Auto-Rotation!!!


----------



## austriacarp (13. Juni 2012)

Verkaufe  Lagersatz fÃ¼r Stereo 3 Gleitlager und 4 Kugellager fÃ¼r 18â¬ falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Mr.Worf (15. Juni 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Verkaufe kompletten Lagersatz für Stereo Gleitlager und Kugellager für 18 falls jemand Interesse hat.



Das ist ein guter Kurs, habe aber schon getauscht... 
Ging recht flott, mit IGUS.
Hätte lieber den "Bolzen", der nur im Lagerset enthalten ist.
Muss mir den wohl anfertigen lassen. Aber welches Material?
E-Stahl, Messing oder sogar Titan? 
Kappla Worf


----------



## osbow (15. Juni 2012)

So, zu meinen "Riss" habe ich/mein Händler nun folgende Stellungnahme erhalten:

"Sehr geehrte Frau ******,

gerade habe ich den Fall mit einem Ihrer Kollegen telefonisch besprochen. Hierbei handelt es sich nicht um einen Riss im Rahmen, sondern einer fertigungsbedingten Farbabweichung beim lackiereun des Rahmens seitens des Rahmenherstellers. Hierbei handelt es sich nicht um eine Raklamation, diese Stelle ist bei dieser Serie Stereo Pro Rahmen auf diese Weise lackiert.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / best regards"

Also scheint es so "ab Werk" zu sein.
Auf der einen Seite bin ich froh das es noch eine offizielle Bestätigung seitens CUBE (nach über einen Monat) gibt. Auf der anderen Seite doch etwas enttäuscht dass so etwas "normal" ist.


----------



## Flo1 (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin im Moment "RAdlos" und überlege mir ein Stereo zu kaufen/aufzubauen. Bevor ich mich jetzt durch den kompletten Thread lese hatte ich gehofft ihr könnt mir helfen.
Meine Fragen wären: 
1. Wie unterscheiden sich die einzelnen Modelljahre?
2. Hat vielleicht jemand ein gutes Angebot für mich als Komplettrad oder Rahmen/Set

Vielen Dank!
Gruß Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (15. Juni 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> ....Hierbei handelt es sich nicht um eine Raklamation, diese Stelle ist bei dieser Serie Stereo Pro Rahmen auf diese Weise lackiert.
> ...



Das ist doch totaler Schmarrn den die da erzählen! 
Den gleichen Mist durfte ich mir anfangs wegen einer schiefen Strebe im Hinterbau meines Reactions anhören. Da kam auch so'n Humbug von wegen fertigungsbedingt blabla...
Die sind schlicht zu blöd gewesen, das an der der Stelle vernünftig zu lackieren, that's it! 
Aber es dürfte ziemlich sicher ein Fehler in der Lackschicht sein.
Daher: vergiss es einfach und jut is. 
Verunschönerungen im Lack bekommt der Bock eh noch (wenn er die nicht schon hat )


----------



## osbow (15. Juni 2012)

Klar, mehr Zeit werde ich in das Thema nicht investieren. Bin nur froh das ich den Rahmen nicht einschicken muss und weiter fahren kann. Aber kundenfreundlich ist echt anders.


----------



## shakerZ (15. Juni 2012)

Das Warten hat ein Ende: Mein Stereo ist heute gekommen. Und weil's so schön ist, hier ein Bild, ganz spartanisch out-of-the-box.


----------



## Asko (15. Juni 2012)

Flo1 schrieb:


> 1. Wie unterscheiden sich die einzelnen Modelljahre?



Das alte Stereo gabs von ???? bis 2008, das aktuellen Stereo gibts von 2008 bis 2012 und angeblich gibts nächstes Jahr nen komplett neuen Rahmen.



Flo1 schrieb:


> 2. Hat vielleicht jemand ein gutes Angebot für mich als Komplettrad oder Rahmen/Set



Für Komplettbikes würd ich einfach mal ein paar Händler abklappern. Muss man glück haben ob die noch ein Vorjahrsmodell haben.
Ende August ist die Eurobike danach werden die aktuellen wieder verscherbelt 

Für Rahmen
http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/
oder warten bis es bei H&S wieder was im Angebot gibt
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/rahmen-mtb.html#56052


----------



## fatz (15. Juni 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Das alte Stereo gabs von ???? bis 2008, das aktuellen Stereo gibts von 2008 bis 2012 und angeblich gibts nächstes Jahr nen komplett neuen Rahmen



das alte stereo gabs ab 06, wobei ab 07 das steuerrohr 1.5" hatte. das 06er ist noch 1 1/8"

ab wann gab's nochmal den plastikrahmen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2012)

09 mitm facelift?
hatt ich schon erwähnt gegner der ständigen neuerfindungen des rades zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (15. Juni 2012)

Von den neuen Stereos und Fritzz wurden ja schon Prototypen gesichtet (schrieb Sepalot mal). Scheinbar mit mehr Federweg und endlich Platz für Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter. Wenn ich nochmal einen Stereorahmen für 500 bekomme, würde ich mir auch nochmal eins holen, ansonsten lieber was drauflegen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2012)

ist halt schon die frage, wenn man sich ein stereo schon dermaßen zurrecht züchtet, dass man einen dämpfer mit piggybag brauchen könnte, ob man dann so in anbetracht ans gewicht, etc. nicht auch mit nem luftdämpfer leben kann... aber gut. philosophisch wollmer ja ned werden


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Habe noch mal eine Frage zu meiner Gabel (rock shox revelation rlt).
Ich habe Spiel drinnen und zwar kann ich, wenn ich die standrohre festhalte
das casting leicht hin und her bewegen. Das können doch eigentlich nur 
die Buchsen sein, oder? Die von hs haben mir gesagt, das käme von der bremse .
Habe aber alles gecheckt. Bei der Bremse habe ich leichtes spiel durch
coolstop beläge.

Edit: Suche einen coil Dämpfer ohne behälterchen (kein roco coil).


----------



## JDEM (15. Juni 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ist halt schon die frage, wenn man sich ein stereo schon dermaßen zurrecht züchtet, dass man einen dämpfer mit piggybag brauchen könnte, ob man dann so in anbetracht ans gewicht, etc. nicht auch mit nem luftdämpfer leben kann... aber gut. philosophisch wollmer ja ned werden



Die Möglichkeit zu haben wäre einfach toll  Aber das Geld kann man direkt in was anderes stecken. Warten wir mal ab, was da kommt.

@Bikestarr: Coil Dämpfer funktioniert im Stereo wohl nicht gut. Degressive Anlenkung und lineare Stahlfeder passt nicht ganz zusammen. 
Probier lieber mal nen Rock Shox Monarch aus.
Hört sich so an als hätte deine Gabel Spiel, da hilft meist nur einschicken. Kannst du auch mit Fehlerbeschreibung und Kopie der Rechnung an Sport Import schicken, die richten das schon. Den Händler sollte man bei sowas nicht miteinbeziehen, sonst bekommst du noch mehr solcher blöder Aussagen zu hören.


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Juni 2012)

Aber dann kostet es mich und ich habe noch garantie 

Zum Dämpfer: Danke für den Tipp. Ich bin mit dem Ansprechverhalten zufrieden.
Nur bei Sprüngen schlägt mir der fox viel zu schnell durch. Selbst, wenn 
ich das setup auf personen, die 40kg schwerer sind als ich einstelle.
Ich hatte mal an einem bos vip r überlegt. Aber das Teil kostet ja 500 okken.


----------



## JDEM (15. Juni 2012)

Wer erzählt denn sowas? Du schickst ja ne Kopie der Rechnung mit, da steht  ja das Kaufdatum drauf und so läuft das auch über die Garantie.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2012)

der fox dämpfer kost genausoviel.. und wenn er nur bei sprüngen als mal durchschlägt, is das noch kein todesurteil - meiner lebts seit 5 jahren ... und das bei MIR


----------



## Vincy (16. Juni 2012)

Dann in der Luftkammer einen Air Spacer einbauen, für mehr Endprogression.
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Resources/tabledata/2012FLOATAirSpringTable.htm


----------



## JDEM (16. Juni 2012)

@Starr: Hat dein Dämpfer noch die große Luftkammer? Die lässt sich ja leicht verkleinern und das häufige Durchschlagen dürfte passé sein. Der RP23 ist definitiv kein schlechter Dämpfer, muss aber vom Hersteller auch passend zum Rahmen gewählt werden (Tune und Luftkammer).


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Juni 2012)

> Hat dein Dämpfer noch die große Luftkammer? Die lässt sich ja leicht verkleinern und das häufige Durchschlagen dürfte passé sein. Der RP23 ist definitiv kein schlechter Dämpfer, muss aber vom Hersteller auch passend zum Rahmen gewählt werden (Tune und Luftkammer).



Ist komplett Serie.



> Dann in der Luftkammer einen Air Spacer einbauen, für mehr Endprogression.



Damit werde ich mich mal auseinander setzen 



> Wer erzählt denn sowas?



ein anderer Händler.

@all
Vielen Dank  

Jetzt habe ich ja erstmal zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (16. Juni 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> [...]
> Damit werde ich mich mal auseinander setzen
> [...]



Bevor Du einem Händler viel Geld für drei Spacer gibst, von denen Du nur einen benötigst weil der Hersteller des Rades den falschen Dämpfer verwendet hat sieh Dir lieber mal diesen Thread an: Fox DHX Air Tuning für mehr mittleren Federweg

Damit dürfte sich Geld sparen lassen.


----------



## Vincy (16. Juni 2012)

Von Syntace gibt es da auch ein AirTune für deren Liteville 301.
Dort wird auch ausführlich die Auswirkung erklärt. 
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2173

Zitat:
Das Volumen der Luftkammer ist durch die vier beiliegenden Syntace AirTune-Ringe variabel - und kann so in fünf Stufen perfekt auf Ihre gewünschte Kennlinie getunt werden.
Ohne Ring ergibt sich das größte Luftkammervolumen und sorgt für eine besonders flache Kennlinie mit geringer Endprogression, somit besonders geeignet für leichte Fahrer mit sanftem Fahrstil. Je mehr Ringe montiert werden, desto steiler steigt die Kennlinie bei zunehmendem Federweg an und desto höher wird zusätzlich die Endprogression, unverzichtbar für extreme Einsätze und Fahrer.


----------



## fatz (16. Juni 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Von Syntace gibt es da auch ein AirTune für deren Liteville 301.


man kann die plastikstreifen auch aus ner haribodose schnibbeln. obwohl: die ganz
eingefleischten fanboys im lv-forum schwoeren, dass die blauen dinger besser waeren


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube, ich mache erstmal die Haribo version


----------



## fatz (16. Juni 2012)

warum erstmal? plastik ist plastik. das tolle blau siehst in der kammer eh ned.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2012)

ich checks noch ned so ganz? is das eine luftkammer-verkleinerungsmaßnahme?!


----------



## ThomasAC (16. Juni 2012)

Ja. Die Kinematik im Stereo und Fritzz ergibt im RP23 mit großer Kammer eine zu progressive Kennlinie. Durch die Verkleinerung der Luftkammer wird diese "linearer" und rauscht im letzten Teil nicht so durch.


----------



## JDEM (16. Juni 2012)

Du meinst wohl eher degressiv...


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2012)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Ja. Die Kinematik im Stereo und Fritzz ergibt im RP23 mit großer Kammer eine zu progressive Kennlinie. Durch die Verkleinerung der Luftkammer wird diese "linearer" und rauscht im letzten Teil nicht so durch.



viiiiiiielen dank  und ja du meinst degressiv. wär ja nich so als obs da halbe doktorarbeiten meinerseits zu dem thema gibt 
btw. is meine kleine luftkammer nicht unbedingt besser was die endprogression angeht bzw. die anfangsdegression


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (17. Juni 2012)

Eine andere Frage: Kriege ich ein Truvativ-Kurbel mit einem BB30-Innenlager an das Stereo?


----------



## fatz (17. Juni 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Eine andere Frage: Kriege ich ein Truvativ-Kurbel mit einem BB30-Innenlager an das Stereo?



bei bb30 ist die achse, soweit ich weiss, fetter. die wirst nicht durch ein normales lager
kriegen. und bb30 lager kriegst in rahmen ned rein. fuer umgekehrt als normal kurbel in
bb30 lager hab ich mal adapterhuelsen gesehen.


----------



## Cube99 (17. Juni 2012)

Hab gestern mal mein Stereo wieder "durchgecheckt" und hab festgestellt, das eins der beiden Hauptlager, welche über der Kurbel sitzen, kaputt ist. Und das Tretlager lässt sich brutal schwer drehen, also vermute ich, das dieses auch hinüber ist.. Das ist evtl. auch der Grund für das ständige knaxen im Tretlagerbereich. Was mich ein bisschen wundert, ich hab das Bike erst seit nem halben Jahr und es sind schon Lager hinüber.. vorallem das Tretlager.. 
Es könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich das Bike täglich benutze und auch nicht gerade sanft mit ihm umgeh (also artgerechte Haltung für ein AM bike  ) Hab das Bike aber schon 3 mal Komplett zerlegt und alles gesäubert und neu gefettet. Also dürfte es an der Wartung eigentlich nicht liegen.. 
Werd morgen mal zum Händler fahren, mal schauen was der sagt


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Juni 2012)

also dann ist es eher überpflegt. das tretlager, sofern es wirklich hinüber ist, könnte, wenn du glück hast reklamierbar sein, wenn du noch im ersten halben jahr drin bist. Das schwingenhauptlager dagegen - was hat es denn?! also das es tatsächlich ausgeschlagen is, kann ich mir kaum denken.. hast spiel?


----------



## BIKESTARR (17. Juni 2012)

Ne. Sowas muss ein Stereo aushalten. Ich fahre seit einem Jahr jeden Tag bei jedem
Sauwetter im Wald herum. Und ich nutze es auch mal für Sprünge und härtere
Gangart. Trotzdem ist alles Ganz. Kein spiel in den Lagern etc.
Nur Die Griffe sind runter und halt das übliche. Du kannst ja mal bei deinem Händler
vorsichtig am Telefon fragen, wie es aussieht mit Garantie &so


----------



## ThomasAC (17. Juni 2012)

Zu viel Fett ist für Wälzlager ebenso schädlich wie zu wenig Fett, eventuell hat dass die Lebensdauer negativ beeinflusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD-TeamRider (17. Juni 2012)

Klar würde das die Lebensdauer negativ beeinflussen, aber überall, wo keine aufwendigen Dichtungen drin sind, quillt das überschüssige Fett doch sowieso raus.
IdR geben die Lager wegen zu geringer Schmierung den Geist auf.


----------



## fatz (17. Juni 2012)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Zu viel Fett ist für Wälzlager ebenso schädlich wie zu wenig Fett, eventuell hat dass die Lebensdauer negativ beeinflusst.



das ist zwar prinzipiell richtig, aber nur wenn ein lager normal eingesetzt wird. d.h. wenn
es sich dreht. macht es aber an einem fully nur sehr eingeschraenkt. bei dem einsatz
kannst du die dinger komplett voll fett pressen und es wird KEINE negativen auswirkungen
haben. ganz im gegenteil. deswegen ist deine aussage in diesem zusammenhang kompletter schmarrn.


----------



## Cube99 (17. Juni 2012)

Also überpflegt is es denk ich nicht.. war immer ziemlich dreckig als ich es zerlegt und gesäubert hab. Das Lager dreht sich halt ruckartig und schwerer als das auf der anderen Seite. Das Knaxen im Tretlagerbereich ist heute komischerweise auch weg.. Gestern sind wir noch ne Tour zum großen Arber gefahren und da hat es am Anfang noch geknaxt, wurde aber unter der Tour immer weniger und zum Schluss wars ganz weg. Vielleicht lags an dem geilen Trail vom Arber runter


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> das ist zwar prinzipiell richtig, aber nur wenn ein lager normal eingesetzt wird. d.h. wenn
> es sich dreht. macht es aber an einem fully nur sehr eingeschraenkt. bei dem einsatz
> kannst du die dinger komplett voll fett pressen und es wird KEINE negativen auswirkungen
> haben. ganz im gegenteil. deswegen ist deine aussage in diesem zusammenhang kompletter schmarrn.



merci 

ähm naja schon überpfelege, ich hätte keine lust mein rad 6 mal im jahr zu zerlegen. udn keine sorge mein rad darf sich auch durchaus als benutzt bezeichnen... fummel die dichtung runter, geb lagerfett rein, drehs, machs nochmal voll, dichtung drauf und dann flowt des scho noch ne weile.


----------



## osbow (18. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> bei bb30 ist die achse, soweit ich weiss, fetter. die wirst nicht durch ein normales lager
> kriegen. und bb30 lager kriegst in rahmen ned rein. fuer umgekehrt als normal kurbel in
> bb30 lager hab ich mal adapterhuelsen gesehen.



Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Aber danke für die Info! 

Welche 2-fach Kurbel würdet Ihr für´s Stereo empfehlen? Würde die gerne in Verbindung mit der Truvativ X-Guide fahren.


----------



## xerto (18. Juni 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Aber danke für die Info!
> 
> Welche 2-fach Kurbel würdet Ihr für´s Stereo empfehlen? Würde die gerne in Verbindung mit der Truvativ X-Guide fahren.



die 2fach SLX von shimano

klick hier 

geht wunderbar


----------



## JDEM (18. Juni 2012)

Welche Farbe und Länge soll die Kurbel denn haben? Für die X-Guide brauchst du glaub ich eh eine ohne Bashguard.
Bist du dir sicher, dass die X-Guide ohne Probleme passt? Wäre ja schade, wenn man da erstmal die Hälfte wegflexen muss.


----------



## xerto (18. Juni 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass die X-Guide ohne Probleme passt? .



klickst du hier


----------



## Gummischwain (18. Juni 2012)

Also mir persönlich ist noch nie ein Lager durch zu viel Schmierung gestorben! Egal wo. 
Bei dieser ständigen Schrauberei würden mir zudem eher die Schraubverbindungen und Passungen Sorgen machen. Die Verbindungen der Hinterradschwinge würde ich lediglich bei Lagerersatz öffnen und ansonsten in Frieden lassen.  So'n Lagersatz von FAG oder SKF sollte schon ne Weile halten ohne daran rumfummeln zu müssen. 

Zur Kurbel:
Die SLX bietet mE das beste PL-Verhältnis und schaut auch noch gut aus. Ich glaube die 2 fach Variante hat sogar stabilere Stahlinlets in den Pedalgewinden. Weiß aber nicht, ob das mit der Truvativ X-Guide passt.
Und um die Bilderquote etwas anzuheben: so sähe die SLX am Stereo im verbauten Zustand aus.





Habe die 170mm Kurbellänge genommen. Keine Ahnung ob's an den 5mm liegt, aber seither haben meine Pedale etwas weniger Feindkontakt in den Kurven.


----------



## xerto (18. Juni 2012)

bei mir sieht es so aus:







passt eigentlich eine isg kettenführung auf ein stere0 von 2009?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluntz (18. Juni 2012)

also ich find die fertige 2-fach slx mega schäbbig ....lieber selber umbauen, das hat das beste PL-Verhältnis 

hab ich bei mir auch gemacht und dann einfach nen bashguard drauf fertig!


----------



## xerto (18. Juni 2012)

Bluntz schrieb:


> also ich find die fertige 2-fach slx mega schäbbig ....lieber selber umbauen, das hat das beste PL-Verhältnis



tja, der eine will es so der andere so.

aber super funktionieren tut die slx. und sehr haltbar ist sie auch.


----------



## osbow (18. Juni 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Welche Farbe und Länge soll die Kurbel denn haben? Für die X-Guide brauchst du glaub ich eh eine ohne Bashguard.
> Bist du dir sicher, dass die X-Guide ohne Probleme passt? Wäre ja schade, wenn man da erstmal die Hälfte wegflexen muss.



Sollte schon 175 mm haben. Farbe? Am liebsten schwarz. Die SLX wäre schon in Ordnung. Kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen Baujahren? Die 2008er wird ja schon für 85 Euro angeboten. 

Hab ja wegen dem Angebot hier bzgl. der Passgenauigkeit eines BB30-Innenlagers gefragt:http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=55197

Farblich zum meinem Schwarz/Weiss/Roten/-Stereo schon sehr ansprechend. 


@Kuschi Genau, der Bash müsste ab. Mit kürzeren Kettenblattschaurben sollte da schon gehen.

Hat jemand Fotos von der 2-fach Kurbel ohne Bash?

@xerto "Kurbelgarnitur für Shimano 9-fach Ketten." Funktioniert da eine 10-fach-Kette?


----------



## osbow (18. Juni 2012)

Bluntz schrieb:


> also ich find die fertige 2-fach slx mega schäbbig ....lieber selber umbauen, das hat das beste PL-Verhältnis
> 
> hab ich bei mir auch gemacht und dann einfach nen bashguard drauf fertig!



Wie gesagt, einen Bash brauch ich nicht, bzw habe ich dann schon mit der X-Guide. Und eine 3-fach ohne Bash sieht komisch aus. Deswegen direkt meine Suche nach einer 2-fach.


----------



## xerto (18. Juni 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> @xerto "Kurbelgarnitur für Shimano 9-fach Ketten." Funktioniert da eine 10-fach-Kette?



Aufwärtskompitabilität ist gegeben.

is ja logisch. die 10er kette ist ja nur schmaler.


----------



## Vincy (18. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> Aufwärtskompitabilität ist gegeben.
> 
> is ja logisch. die 10er kette ist ja nur schmaler.


 
Aber nur, weil die Außen schmäler ist. Wäre es Innen, würde es nicht passen. 
Die neuen Kettenblätter sind für die andere Übersetzung und für die laufrichtungsgebundene Kette optimiert.
Die Kettenlinie ist bei den 2-fach Kurbeln 46,8mm, bei 3-fach dagegen 50mm.



osbow schrieb:


> Hat jemand Fotos von der 2-fach Kurbel ohne Bash?


 
So sieht die 2013er SLX (FC-M675) aus.
http://productinfo.shimano.com/lineupchart.html#series=slx&speed=2x10


----------



## JDEM (18. Juni 2012)

Funktioniert trotzdem einwandfrei.

Ich glaub nicht das die KeFü ohne nachbearbeiten an den Rahmen passt. Da wird das Hauptlager bestimmt im Weg sein.


----------



## osbow (18. Juni 2012)

Kein Problem. Dann wir halt was abgeflext. 

Die Unstimmigkeit mit der Kennlinie sollte ich mit breiteren Spacern ausgleichen, oder?

Die 2013er finde ich optisch nicht sehr ansprechend. Würde mir dann auch die ältere bestellen. Deshalb: hat jemand ein Foto der "alten" SLX ohne Bash?


----------



## Vincy (18. Juni 2012)

Das betrifft nur die "richtigen" 2-fach Kurbeln. Wenn du bei einer 3-fach Kurbel ein KB weg lässt, dann hast zwar 2 KB, die Kettenlinie wird aber dadurch nicht verändert.
Ist auch mehr relevant, welchen Umwerfer man damit verwendet. Es gibt ja auch 2-fach und 3-fach Umwerfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (18. Juni 2012)

Servus Leute,
Ich hab ein Problem mit dem FSA Orbit Steuersatz an dem 2010er Stereo von meinem Bruder. Ich bekomme das Teil ums verrecken nicht Spielfrei, hab ihn schon zerlegt und wieder montiert aber hilft alles nichts. Bin mit meinem Latein schön langsam am Ende. 
Unten Ist ja das Teller dann Lager und oben Das Lager mit den Ring nach oben dann der Abschluss. hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen. Vll fehlt irgend ein Teil oder keine Ahnung.... 

Gruß icube


----------



## Gummischwain (18. Juni 2012)

Da gibt's so'n Teil (weiß nicht wie's fachlich heißt), das aussieht wie ein Trichter der einmal aufgeschlitzt ist. Der klemmt quasi zwischen Steuerrohr und oberem Lager.
Wenn das nicht drin ist, bekommst du das Steuerlager bspw. nicht spielfrei.
Evtl. hast du das vergessen?

http://www.jehlebikes.de/fsa-acb-ahead-steuersatz-taper-reducer-weiss.html

Erste Reihe, zweite von oben.


----------



## icube (18. Juni 2012)

Nein der müsste drinnen sein, schaffs komischweise einfach nicht das ding Spielfrei zu bekommen. Die Buchsen von der Gabel könnens auch ned sein 1. sooo viel spiel hat keine Gabel und 2. is die nicht so belastet worden das sie so druch wäre! 

der Trichter steht ca so 7-8 mm aus dem Lager raus oder? 
dann kommt der Abschlussdeckel drauf und fertig?


----------



## Gummischwain (18. Juni 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hast du die Bremse angezogen und dann gewackelt? ;-)

Die Bremse hat auch immer ein wenig Spiel, da die Beläge minimal hin und her rutschen können. Das ist jedoch völlig normal.
Also evtl. mal kontrollieren ob's wirklich das Steuerlager ist.

Zweite möglichkeit:
Steht der Vorbau einige Millimeter über dem Ende des Steuerrohrs?
Sonst kann die Kralle im inneren des Steuerrohrs das Lager nicht andrücken und du bekommst das Spiel auch nicht weg.


----------



## icube (18. Juni 2012)

bingo 

das könnte höchsten sein aber ich finde das Spiel zu groß, wenn ichs bei meinem Liteville mache mit taperd Gabel is alles bomben fest, deswegen wunderts mich etwas...


----------



## osbow (18. Juni 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das betrifft nur die "richtigen" 2-fach Kurbeln. Wenn du bei einer 3-fach Kurbel ein KB weg lässt, dann hast zwar 2 KB, die Kettenlinie wird aber dadurch nicht verändert.
> Ist auch mehr relevant, welchen Umwerfer man damit verwendet. Es gibt ja auch 2-fach und 3-fach Umwerfer.



Ja, ich rede ja auch die ganze Zeit von einer "richtigen" 2-fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (18. Juni 2012)

Ist von Bremse zu Bremse unterschiedlich.
Die Maguras haben bspw. ganz ordentliches Spiel. Daher kontrolliere ich das Lager indem ich das Vorderrad bspw. gegen eine Wand drücke.


----------



## Bluntz (18. Juni 2012)

mal nen kleiner themen wechsel:

hab jetzt auf 2-fach umgebaut und außerdem noch die shaman enduro kefü dran, klappt auch alles ganz bis die tatsache, dass wenn ich vom großen aufs kleine blatt schalten will die kette nich auf die höher gelegene rolle springt...alle die das ding haben wissen was ich meine, hat da jemand ne idee was man da machen kann?, ist die spannung vllt zu groß`? hab das halte blech kurz unter der schwinge montiert, vllt liegts auch da dran...

vielen dank für die hilfe!


----------



## Vincy (18. Juni 2012)

icube schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> Ich hab ein Problem mit dem FSA Orbit Steuersatz an dem 2010er Stereo von meinem Bruder. Ich bekomme das Teil ums verrecken nicht Spielfrei, hab ihn schon zerlegt und wieder montiert aber hilft alles nichts. Bin mit meinem Latein schön langsam am Ende.
> Unten Ist ja das Teller dann Lager und oben Das Lager mit den Ring nach oben dann der Abschluss. hoffe mir kann jemand weiter helfen. Vll fehlt irgend ein Teil oder keine Ahnung....
> 
> Gruß icube


 
Hast evtl oben eine andere Lagerabdeckung(1) genommen? 
Die sind teils unterschiedlich bei den Maßen, dann kann da zB zu wenig Druck auf dem Klemmring(3) kommen. Evtl was dünnes dazwischen legen.
Manchmal liegts aber auch an den Lager, wenn da zu viel Spiel zwischen Lageraußenring und Lagerschale ist.


----------



## icube (18. Juni 2012)

hab gerade geschaut die Lagerabdeckung passt nicht, muss mal schaun was ich noch so rumliegen habe! schon mal DANKE! 

Gruß icube


----------



## FR-Sniper (18. Juni 2012)

so dann will ich auch mal, noch ist es ein "Restebike" 









paar bessere Teile hatte ich auch noch 
alte Saint Bremse und Pro 2 Nabe (hinten)




am "Dämpferschutzblech" hab ich auch schon mal gearbeitet 
immernochnicht schön aber schon besser 





da ich das Bike auch bei nicht so gutem Wetter nutze will ich momentan nicht darauf verzichten 

die Wunschliste ist auch schon relativ lang:
-Lenker/Vorbau
-180mm Magura Wavescheibe für hinten
-150mm QR20 Revelation/Sektor
-Variostütze
mal sehn was sich im laufe der Zeit umsetzen lässt!


----------



## Turbo-s (19. Juni 2012)

@ FR-Sniper

so eine Restekiste möchte ich auch mal haben... nett... Ich scheiter meistens am gescheiten Rahmen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (19. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte mir mal einen dirter aus meiner Restekiste aufbauen.
Problem ist: Meine Restekiste besteht aus einer Bremse, einem
Vorbau und anderem kleinkram *und einer gabel . Mir fehlt also das wichtigste:
Rahmen, lrs etc.
Das Stereo ist doch für ein Restekistebike echt passabel!


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. Juni 2012)

der Rahmen war das einzige was ich kaufen mußte, hab ihn aus dem BM gefischt 

ich brauche das Bike zum "Tourenfahren", für die Hometrails und ab nächstem Jahr als Anhängerzugpferd.

leider gießts hier aus Kübeln, daher steht der erste länger Test noch aus!


----------



## Turbo-s (22. Juni 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ich brauche das Bike zum "Tourenfahren", für die Hometrails und ab nächstem Jahr als Anhängerzugpferd.



Für einen Kinderanhänger? Burley oder Chariot?


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Chariot?



das ist der einzig gefederte, von daher bleibt keine Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (25. Juni 2012)

Sodele, nachdem sich der vordere Schaltzug am WE verabschiedet hat, habe ich den eben mal abgemacht. Da war, wo der Zug von unten in den Rahmen geht gar kein Abschlusskäppchen auf der Außenhülle. Sollte da nicht eines hin?


----------



## psx0407 (25. Juni 2012)

nein, bei mir auch nicht.
züge halten vllt. ein jahr, mehr nicht.

psx0407


----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2012)

Für eine Endkappe müßtest du da das Loch etwas aufbohren. Ist aber nicht notwendig. Am oberen Ausgang einfach eine Gummiabdichtung draufstülpen, die gibt es von Shimano.


----------



## Anselmus (26. Juni 2012)

Was meinst du jetzt mit oberes Ende? Am Schalthebel? Da war auch eines drauf. Hat mich nur gewundert, dass das unten einfach so in den Rahmen geht..


----------



## baumeister21 (26. Juni 2012)

Er meint da, wo der Zug wieder aus dem Rahmen heraus kommt, nachdem du ihn ohne Käppchen durch das Loch gesteckt hast.


----------



## Anselmus (26. Juni 2012)

Ok. werde ich mir besorgen. Rutscht diese Dichtung denn nicht mit, wenn sich der Zug entspannt?


----------



## Vincy (26. Juni 2012)

Nein, wenn du die Gummikappe auf den Stummel stülpst. So kommt da kein Dreck oder Feuchtigkeit rein. 



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=cfry8mqbwk12bgqq6.jpg


----------



## signor_rossi (26. Juni 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Habe mal überal 10 Stk bestellt wenn jemand Interesse hat an einen Kompletten Lagersatz bitte melden.



Habe mir von diesem User einen "kompletten" Lagersatz schicken lassen für 23.--inkl. Versand
Inhalt siehe Foto-Anhang:

2x 6902RS
2x 698 RS
+ die 2 Gleitlager

gibts für  18,- bei ebay

Die Teile u .die Vorarbeit von Austriacarp sind das Geld zwar wert jedoch sollte man keinesfalls einen kompletten Satz, wie beschrieben,erwarten...


----------



## Turbo-s (26. Juni 2012)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> Habe mir von diesem User einen "kompletten" Lagersatz schicken lassen für 23.--inkl. Versand
> Inhalt siehe Foto-Anhang:
> 
> 2x 6902RS
> ...



Danke gut zu wissen, naja er hat sich eh nicht mehr gemeldet bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (26. Juni 2012)

Habe dir per PN geschrieben das keine Schrauben und Buchsen dabei sind die Lager sind sogar von 2 LagersÃ¤tzen Hauplager und Umlenkhebel komplett auÃeredem habe ich die Lager zum Selbstkostenpreis ohne meine Versandkosten weiter verkauft. Willst du vielleicht noch Steuersatzlager, Kurbellager und ein paar Nabenlager fÃ¼r 18â¬? Bei keinen der LagersÃ¤tzte die du mir gepostet hast sind die 3 Gleitlager und 4 Kugellager dabei die ich dir geschickt habe und einer davon kostet 59â¬ und der andere 79â¬ Schrauben und Distanzbuchsen braucht man nicht wenn die Lager kaputt sind also rechne dir aus was du dir erspart hast gegenÃ¼ber den links die du mir gepostet hast. Wenn du willst schicke mir die Lager zurÃ¼ck und ich Ã¼berweise dir das Geld retour oder sonst halt einfach die Klappe. Wird mir nicht mehr passieren das ich mir die Arbeit mache und hier was verkaufe damit andere was sparen ohne dabei selbst einen Euro zu verdienen. Wenn du vorher gegooglet hÃ¤ttest was die Gleitlager kosten hÃ¤ttest dir auch deine scheiÃ PN sparen kÃ¶nnen.



signor_rossi schrieb:


> Habe mir von diesem User einen "kompletten" Lagersatz schicken lassen fÃ¼r 23.--inkl. Versand
> Inhalt siehe Foto-Anhang:
> 
> 2x 6902RS
> ...


 
AuÃerdem bleib bei der Warheit den das dritte Gleitlager ist auch dabei und die Gleitlager bekommst bei E-bay nicht


----------



## austriacarp (26. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Danke gut zu wissen, naja er hat sich eh nicht mehr gemeldet bei mir.


Ich musste erst schauen ob es sich mit den 5 Euro für den Versand nach D ausgeht und Luftpolster Kuvert besorgen habe den anderen die mich angeschrieben haben auch heute erst Bescheid gegeben ich habe aber auch dir per PN geschrieben das keine Schrauben und Distanzbuchsen dabei sind und die Lager sind für Hauplagerung und Umlenkhebel komplett.


----------



## signor_rossi (27. Juni 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Ich musste erst schauen ob es sich mit den 5 Euro für den Versand nach D ausgeht und Luftpolster Kuvert besorgen habe den anderen die mich angeschrieben haben auch heute erst Bescheid gegeben ich habe aber auch dir per PN geschrieben das keine Schrauben und Distanzbuchsen dabei sind und die Lager sind für Hauplagerung und Umlenkhebel komplett.



Das Foto spricht für sich...


----------



## signor_rossi (27. Juni 2012)

zumindest sollten alle Lager drin sein, wenn schon von "komplettem Lagersatz" gesprochen wird also mindestens 
2x 6902 Rs
findet man z.B. hier

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-IBU-Rillen...pt=Wälz_Kugel_Rollenlager&hash=item3f14809aa2
2x 698 RS
findet man z.B. hier

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-IBU-Rillen...pt=Wälz_Kugel_Rollenlager&hash=item3f15f6ea6e
4x 688 RS
http://www.kugellager-express.de/Rillenkugellager/Rillenkugellager-68--/

+ Gleitlager...
findet man in einem der Einträge vorher

Da gibts nix zu rütteln
Das ist Verarsche oder grenzenlose Dummheit was du (Austriacarp) da machst...


 Diese Lager-Recherche war/ist gratis für die Bike-Community


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Juni 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Ok. werde ich mir besorgen. Rutscht diese Dichtung denn nicht mit, wenn sich der Zug entspannt?



Alternativ: aufbohren.





Müsste irgendwas zwischen 3 und 3,5mm sein. Weiß nicht mehr genau.
Aber VORSICHT: nicht zu tief bohren. 5mm reichen völlig. Sonst hast du am Ende des Bohrlochs keinen Endanschlag mehr weil du in den Hohlraum der 3d-box gebohrt hast. 

Dann eine Endkappe auf den Schaltzug. Und zwar jene, die vorne dran noch eine Führungs-/Dichtungshülse haben. Gibt's von Jagwire.
Hält deutlich besser und ist auf Dauer dicht. Diese Gummidinger halten nicht lange, weil bei einigen Modellen der "Stummel" nicht lang genug ist und das Dingen wieder abrutscht.


----------



## Anselmus (27. Juni 2012)

Danke für die ganze Tipps. Ich denke, dass mit dem aufbohren ist auf dauer die bessere Alternative. Muss ich bei gelegenheit bei der Metallwerkstatt meines Vertrauens vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrEeK99 (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo!
Ich tausche gerade meine Reifen.
Habe mich auf den Conti Mountain King 2 Protec eingeschossen.
Nur bei der Breite bin ich nicht ganz sicher: die FA's sind ja original in 2,4 drauf, kommen mir aber recht breit vor(bezogen auf die kleine 19mm Felge). Den MK gibt's auch in 2,4 , aber alternativ auch in 2,2. Wäre das nicht die passendere Alternative? Wie wird sich der Unterschied am Rad anfühlen in Bezug auf zu breiter Reifen vs. passender Reifen (in Bezug auf die Felge)?
Danke!!


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Juni 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Danke für die ganze Tipps. Ich denke, dass mit dem aufbohren ist auf dauer die bessere Alternative. Muss ich bei gelegenheit bei der Metallwerkstatt meines Vertrauens vorbei



Wozu??? 
Man nehme einen Akku-Schrauber und einen passenden Bohrer und los geht's.  Dauert ein paar Sekunden.
Oder mangelt's an Werkzeug? 

@ CrEeK99: bei 2.2 wäre für mich Schluss bei der Felgenbreite. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die 19mm Teersäge zuerst gegen eine breite Felge tauschen würde. Fahre bei 21mm Felgenbreite den Baron in 2.3 (53mm) und die RQ in 2.2 (54mm) und finde das schon grenzwertig.
Prinzipiell: ein passender Reifen kann seine technischen Eigenschaften immer besser ausspielen. Die Vorteile eines breiten Reifens machst du in Verbindung mit einer zu schmalen fast zunichte.


----------



## Anselmus (27. Juni 2012)

Nein, eher daran, dass ich Angst habe, den Rahmen zu verhunzen


----------



## Turbo-s (27. Juni 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Wozu???
> Man nehme einen Akku-Schrauber und einen passenden Bohrer und los geht's.  Dauert ein paar Sekunden.
> Oder mangelt's an Werkzeug?



Ich (ehrlich) kann verstehen wenn man anfänglich immer etwas Respekt vor Metallarbeiten hat. Habe mich da Anfangs auch nie getraut, aber irgendwann hat man das und heute nehem ich sogar GERNE eine FLex in die Hand (na klar nicht am Bike).


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Juni 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Nein, eher daran, dass ich Angst habe, den Rahmen zu verhunzen



Brauchst nicht... ist wirklich keine große Sache. 
Aber wenn du unsicher bist und es machen lässt, achte auf 2 Dinge:

1. die sollten das Loch auf Passung bohren. Also den Durchmesser etwas kleiner oder gleich groß wählen wie der Durchmesser des Endstopfens vom Zug. Dann hält's zum einen besser und du kannst unter dem Tretlager einen engeren Biegeradius für den Zug nehmen.
2. Nicht zu tief bohren!


----------



## marcw (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch beim Stereo Pro 2012 schon Erfahrungen mit der XT Kurbel 2012? 

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Habe beim Kauf direkt vom Händler die original Kurbel geben die XT (2012er Modell) wechseln lassen. Nach ca. 100 KM ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Kurbel gelockert hatte und ca. 5 mm Spiel vorhanden war. Als ich mir die Sache genauer angeschaut habe ist mir aufgefallen, dass auf der Seiten mit den Kettenblättern ein Distanzring verbaut ist (Vermutlich um die Kettenlinie anzupassen). Durch diesen Distanzring ist jedoch die Kurbel auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite recht weit draußen und somit nicht ganz auf dem Lagerrohr. Auch die Plastikschraube zum anziehen der Kurbel greift nur mit 1-2 Gewinderingen, was bestimmt nicht optimal ist. 
Bei der Tour am Wochenende hatte sich die Kurbel erneut gelockert. Ist das Problem bekannt und gibt es hier Lösungen oder Ideen? Gibt es die Kurbeln mit verschiedenen Lagerrohrlängen?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
Marc


----------



## baumeister21 (27. Juni 2012)

Da hat dein Händler dann wohl zu viele Distanzscheiben verbaut. 
Das Tretlagergehäuse am Stereo hat eine breite von 73 mm. Somit kommt auf die Kurbelseite lediglich eine Distanzscheibe.


----------



## marcw (27. Juni 2012)

Hi,

also es ist auch nur eine Distanzscheibe verbaut, ca. 4-5mm würde ich schätzen. Aber dadurch sitze die Kurbel auf der anderen Seite nicht vollständig auf dem Rohr. Dieses endet ca. 5-10 mm vor der Außenkante der Kurbel, wodurch auch die Plastikschraube nicht wirklich packt. Ich denke, dass sich die Kurbel löst, da diese nicht vollständig auf dem Rohr liegt und somit nicht optimal fixiert wird.


----------



## baumeister21 (27. Juni 2012)

Es gibt verschiedene Distanzscheiben, heißen glaube ich A, B und C. 4-5mm sind auf jeden Fall zu viel. Such mal nach der Shimano-Anleitung zur Kurbel, da steht wann welche Scheibe verwendet wird.

Edit: http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...02/SI-6MPFA-003-GER_v1_m56577569830677165.pdf

ist zwar für die 770, sollte aber das gleiche sein.


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Juni 2012)

marcw schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also es ist auch nur eine Distanzscheibe verbaut, ca. 4-5mm würde ich schätzen. Aber dadurch sitze die Kurbel auf der anderen Seite nicht vollständig auf dem Rohr. Dieses endet ca. 5-10 mm vor der Außenkante der Kurbel, wodurch auch die Plastikschraube nicht wirklich packt. Ich denke, dass sich die Kurbel löst, da diese nicht vollständig auf dem Rohr liegt und somit nicht optimal fixiert wird.



"_Dieses endet ca. 5-10 mm vor der Außenkante der Kurbel!!!_" Geht's etwas genauer? 

Wichtig ist nicht die Außenkante, sondern die innen liegende Verzahnung der Kurbel. Die sollte idealerweise möglichst komplett auf der Achse aufliegen. Ganz tut sie das auch bei meinem Stereo nicht, aber 10mm wären definitiv zu viel.
Normalerweise braucht's einen Spacer der Breite 2,5mm (oder 3mm? Bin nicht 100% sicher) mehr auf keinen Fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (27. Juni 2012)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> zumindest sollten alle Lager drin sein, wenn schon von "komplettem Lagersatz" gesprochen wird also mindestens
> 2x 6902 Rs
> findet man z.B. hier
> 
> ...


 
Wie schon geschrieben überweise ich dir das Geld retour wenn du mir die Lager zurück schickst. Anstatt froh hzu sein das du für 18 einen Lagersatz für Hauptlagerung und Umlenkung (und da sind alle drinnen)bekommst hast du nur blöd die Klappe offen. Wie auch schon geschrieben wird mir das nicht mehr passieren dank solcher super Schlauen Undakbaren Besserwissern wie dir.


----------



## marcw (27. Juni 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> "_Dieses endet ca. 5-10 mm vor der Außenkante der Kurbel!!!_" Geht's etwas genauer?
> 
> Wichtig ist nicht die Außenkante, sondern die innen liegende Verzahnung der Kurbel. Die sollte idealerweise möglichst komplett auf der Achse aufliegen. Ganz tut sie das auch bei meinem Stereo nicht, aber 10mm wären definitiv zu viel.
> Normalerweise braucht's einen Spacer der Breite 2,5mm (oder 3mm? Bin nicht 100% sicher) mehr auf keinen Fall!



Genauer kann ich es leider (noch) nicht sagen, da ich noch nicht gemessen habe. Werde ich aber heute Abend mal machen.

Also der linke Kurbelarm (sprich der ohne Kettenblätter) liegt bei mir definitiv nicht ganz auf der Achse und steht so weit außen, dass die Plastikschraube fast nicht greift. Es werden max. 1-2 Gewinderinge genutzt. Das wäre aber eurer Meinung nach so nicht korrekt? Ist evlt. das Lager zu breit?


----------



## signor_rossi (27. Juni 2012)

"Kompletter Lagersatz"...Klappe...die Letzte:

werde mir die fehlenden 688er anderweitig für 1,--/Stck besorgen...

ENDE




austriacarp schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben überweise ich dir das Geld retour wenn du mir die Lager zurück schickst. Anstatt froh hzu sein das du für 18 einen Lagersatz für Hauptlagerung und Umlenkung (und da sind alle drinnen)bekommst hast du nur blöd die Klappe offen. Wie auch schon geschrieben wird mir das nicht mehr passieren dank solcher super Schlauen Undakbaren Besserwissern wie dir.


----------



## JDEM (27. Juni 2012)

Nächstes Mal behalte ich die Bezeichnungen der Lager für mich 
18 für die Lager + Gleitlager ist mMn nach ein fairer Preis, besonders wenn sich jemand die Mühe gemacht hat in Vorkasse zu gehen, die Versandkosten zu tragen und die Lager zu bestellen.

Man wird immer unzufriedene Kunden haben, egal ob man guten oder schlechten Service bietet (das will ich nicht beurteilen).


----------



## austriacarp (27. Juni 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal behalte ich die Bezeichnungen der Lager für mich
> 18 für die Lager + Gleitlager ist mMn nach ein fairer Preis, besonders wenn sich jemand die Mühe gemacht hat in Vorkasse zu gehen, die Versandkosten zu tragen und die Lager zu bestellen.
> 
> Man wird immer unzufriedene Kunden haben, egal ob man guten oder schlechten Service bietet (das will ich nicht beurteilen).


 
Mir hast du mit der Lager Bezeichnung sehr geholfen den ich habe dadurch ein paar Tage Stehzeit gewonnen in der ich die Lager erst abgemessen und bestellt hätte.
 Danke nochmals dafür. 
Ich wollte eigentlich auch nur ein paar Bike Kollegen weiterhelfen aber den Dank dafür hast du ja schon gelesen.


----------



## Beppe (27. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,
falls ihr jemanden kennt der jemanden kennt.... Standort ist Köln....

Effektiv knappes halbes Jahr im Einsatz... in gute Haende abzugeben... 20"

http://tinyurl.com/d3kbktu


----------



## derAndre (27. Juni 2012)

signor_rossi schrieb:


> "Kompletter Lagersatz"...Klappe...die Letzte:
> 
> werde mir die fehlenden 688er anderweitig für 1,--/Stck besorgen...
> 
> ENDE



Wie viel Freude Du an 1,- Lagern hast weißt Du aber schon, gell...

Wie Mann's macht, macht Mann's falsch, hehe.


----------



## signor_rossi (28. Juni 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Wie viel Freude Du an 1,- Lagern hast weißt Du aber schon, gell...
> 
> Wie Mann's macht, macht Mann's falsch, hehe.



Das ist mir schon klar! 

Nochmal...die Lager und die Vorarbeit sind es auf alle Fälle wert jedoch

wenn ich in einem Thread, in dem es um die Überholung des Stereo-Hinterbaus geht, einen kompletten Lagersatz anbiete heisst das zumindest für mich, dass die Schwinge (Lagerung Kettenstrebe u. Sitzstrebe) dazu gehört...

Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger

Habe fertig

Viel Spass Euch auf den Trails


----------



## Turbo-s (28. Juni 2012)

So, damit ich auch mal was lerne, wann ist den der VERSCHLEISS Punkt der orginalen Lager eigentlich erreicht, Beim normalen Touren Einsatz des bikes, kein Bikepark keine großen Regenfahrten. Achtung das war ein Outing!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumeister21 (28. Juni 2012)

Wenn sie Spiel haben oder sich nur noch schwer drehen lassen. Wenn also dein Hinterbau trotz angezogener Schrauben Spiel hat, dann werden die Lager wohl hin sein...


----------



## derAndre (28. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> So, damit ich auch mal was lerne, wann ist den der VERSCHLEISS Punkt der orginalen Lager eigentlich erreicht, Beim normalen Touren Einsatz des bikes, kein Bikepark keine großen Regenfahrten. Achtung das war ein Outing!



Spätestens wenn sie so:



aussehen, hehe.

Ich habe aber das dumme Gefühl das wirst Du nie erleben, meine sehen alles was Du ausschließt.


----------



## Turbo-s (28. Juni 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich habe aber das dumme Gefühl das wirst Du nie erleben, deine sehen alles was Du ausschließt.



Hmm..  Richtig... Für Maloche habe ich andere Bikes. MAcht mich jetzt aber nicht betroffen.


----------



## derAndre (28. Juni 2012)

Mal im Ernst, das Dämpferauge von Fox geht je nach Beanspruchung alle 3-6 Monate über die Wupper, solange bist Du Huber Bushings einbaust. Ich glaub die neueren Modelle haben schon bessere Dämpferaugen von Werk aus. Das das Dämpferauge durch ist merkst Du daran, das Du ein minimales Spiel im Hinterbau hast. Man kann sozusagen den Sattel anheben obwohl der Reifen am Boden bleibt.

Die anderen Lager halten deutlich länger. Ich würde sie ein mal pro Jahr kontrollieren. So teuer ist loctide ja nicht. Bei mir haben die Lager außer dem Dämpferauge jetzt fast drei Jahre gehalten.


----------



## Cube99 (28. Juni 2012)

Morgen kommt endlich der Hayes Müll von meinem Stereo runter. Hab jetzt endgültig die schnauze voll!! 
Jetzt kommen Elixir 5 dran und gut isses


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Juni 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Morgen kommt endlich der Hayes Müll von meinem Stereo runter. Hab jetzt endgültig die schnauze voll!!
> Jetzt kommen Elixir 5 dran und gut isses



Was war denn das Problem? reine Neugier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (29. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Was war denn das Problem? reine Neugier!



Ganz einfach und allgemein bekannt!
Folgende Formel erklärt den Zusammenhang:

*Hayes Stroker = kleines braunes Häufchen!* 

Ne, mal im Ernst! Die Dinger taugen mE nur was an einem CityCruiser aber an einem AM-bike haben die nix verloren. Meine Freundin fährt die Teile "noch" an ihrem WLS, aber selbst bei ihr (50 kg) sind die Teile hoffnungslos überfordert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Auf leicht abschüssiger Teerdecke, kam ich mit meinen 90kg nur kaum zum stehen!!! 

War ne gute Investition Cube99!


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Juni 2012)

Hey Danke. 

Weil ich ab und zu mal durch die Resterampe schleiche weiß ich jetzt von welchen Bremsen ich die Finger lasse. Hayes Stroker!


----------



## Bunse (29. Juni 2012)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Morgen kommt endlich der Hayes Müll von meinem Stereo runter. Hab jetzt endgültig die schnauze voll!!
> Jetzt kommen Elixir 5 dran und gut isses



Schalte mich auch mal neu rein 

Guter Zug, hab die Hayes auch durch die Code 2012 ersetzt und bin jetzt vollstens zufrieden.

Fahre mein Stereo Pro 2011 schon ab Ende Mai 2011 und lese seitdem auch immer schön passiv mit


----------



## Gummischwain (29. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hey Danke.
> 
> Weil ich ab und zu mal durch die Resterampe schleiche weiß ich jetzt von welchen Bremsen ich die Finger lasse. Hayes Stroker!



Vorsicht: ist nur *meine *Meinung, bilde dir ruhig deine eigene! 

Die HS hat sicherlich ihre Daseinsberechtigung im billigen Einstiegssegment, aber ich würde dann halt eher woanders sparen.


----------



## fatz (29. Juni 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Vorsicht: ist nur *meine *Meinung, bilde dir ruhig deine eigene!


ich glaub die stroker, gehoert zu den erfahrungen, die man nicht selber machen muss.
zumal eine elixir 5 nicht (wesentlich) mehr kostet.


----------



## Cube99 (29. Juni 2012)

Gummischwain hat vÃ¶llg recht! Das sind bremsen fÃ¼r ein Citybike! Bremskraft war nicht wirklich toll. (waren vÃ¶llig Ã¼berfordert, obwohl ich nur 60 kg habe..) Wenn sie nur ein bisschen nass geworden sind, wars sowieso vorbei mit bremsen.. dann musste man erst mal belÃ¤ge ausbauen, abschleifen, einbremsen...
Mit einem Finger bremsen war sowieso nicht drin.. 
==> Gleich neue Bremse, anstatt wieder 40â¬ fÃ¼r BremsbelÃ¤ge auszugeben!
mich hÃ¤tte wegen der ScheiÃ Bremse schon 2mal fast ein Auto mitgenommen..


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Juni 2012)

Ich habe jetzt schon ein paar mal so einen Neopren-Lappen gespannt zwischen GabelKrone und Gabelstrebe gesehen, muss ein Dreckschutz sein, aber son ganz verstehen tue ich das Teil nicht. 

Hat das jemand im Betrieb? Taugt das was?


----------



## chelli (29. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon ein paar mal so einen Neopren-Lappen gespannt zwischen GabelKrone und Gabelstrebe gesehen, muss ein Dreckschutz sein, aber son ganz verstehen tue ich das Teil nicht.
> 
> Hat das jemand im Betrieb? Taugt das was?



Ich hab die Funktionsweise dieser Teile auch eine Zeit lang nicht ganz kapiert, kürzlich hats dann aber klick gemacht: 
Wenn du bei schlammigem Untergrund schnell genug fährst, fliegt der ganze Dreck genau an der Stelle wo die Neoprenteile hinkommen von hinten nach vorn durch und kommt dann vor dem Fahrrad auf Höhe deines Oberkörpers, spich ohne das Teil bekommst du einen Haufen hochgewirbelten Dreck während der Fahrt von vorn wieder ab. 

Wie gut die Dinger funktionieren kann ich allerdings mangels eigener Erfahrung nicht sagen.


----------



## derAndre (29. Juni 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt schon ein paar mal so einen Neopren-Lappen gespannt zwischen GabelKrone und Gabelstrebe gesehen, muss ein Dreckschutz sein, aber son ganz verstehen tue ich das Teil nicht.
> 
> Hat das jemand im Betrieb? Taugt das was?



Chelli hat's ja schon grob gesagt. Das Ding verhindert das Du bei Regen und Schlamm aussiehst wie das Sams mit Karies. Ich für meinen Teil hab einfach ein Stück alten Schlauch gespannt. Kost' nix, wiegt kaum was, klappert nich und mach wat et soll. Gegen ein "richtiges" Schutzblech kann es aber was die Sauberhaltung des Piloten angeht nicht anstinken. Ich mag die Dinger aber nicht weil sie abfliegen wenn's zur Sache geht und beim Sturz meist über die Wupper gehen.

Guckst Du:


----------



## cytrax (29. Juni 2012)

Die dinger heißen Rapid Racer Mudguard. Hab auch so ein teil und finds gar nicht so übel. Gibts von der 80mm Gabel bis zur Doppelbrücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CJee83 (30. Juni 2012)

Wegen neuen Bremsen, guckt mal hier.

Alte und neue Formulas, komplett mit Adapter und Scheiben. 

http://store.formula-brake.com/special_offers?page=2


----------



## Cube99 (2. Juli 2012)

hab schon elixir 5 und bin sehr zufrieden mit denen  kein vergleich zu den Hayes


----------



## kaktusflo (3. Juli 2012)

Meine Neue


----------



## Cube99 (3. Juli 2012)

Wollt ich zuerst auch kaufen, bin dann aber sehr billig an ne elixir 5 gekommen


----------



## toyoraner (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo Stereo-Fahrer,

mich nervt das geschlage/geklappere der Kette im harten Downhillgelände sehr. Auf der unteren Kettenstrebe ist selbstverständlich ein Neopren-Schutz drauf, aber das scheint nicht zur reichen. Die meisten Geräusche entstehen wohl, wenn die Kette im Umwerferkäfig "rumschlabbert". Wäre eine Kettenführung eine Lösung? Habe gelesen, das es untere und obere gibt?

Würde mich über konstuktive Ansätze freuen...


Grüße

Dirk


----------



## fatz (4. Juli 2012)

@toyo:
das untere klappern (m.e. deutlich mehr als 50%) unterbindet die bionicon kefue bzw mein wasserrohr-nachbau 
(von cortina harz4 genannt) ganz prima. oben klappert's trotzdem. bei meinem liteville war so ein "gummiaufkleber" fuer den 
quersteg des umwerfers dabei. hilft ein bissl, aber natuerlich nicht komplett.

mir reicht's so. bissl klappert's noch aber das meiste ist weg.


----------



## Anselmus (4. Juli 2012)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Meine Neue




Gibt's da nicht was von Shimano, dass man Brems- und Schalthebel auf eine Schelle machen kann, so wie das Matchmaker? Dachte so was gelesen zu haben. Wäre nämlich praktischer als 3 Schellen/Seite zu haben...


----------



## cytrax (4. Juli 2012)

Jupp die gibts von Hope...hab ich vor kurzem auch montiert (XT Trigger/Formula RX)

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...fuer-Shimano-XT--Saint-und-SLX-Schalter-.html


----------



## chelli (4. Juli 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Gibt's da nicht was von Shimano, dass man Brems- und Schalthebel auf eine Schelle machen kann, so wie das Matchmaker? Dachte so was gelesen zu haben. Wäre nämlich praktischer als 3 Schellen/Seite zu haben...



Wenn es um die 2012er XT-Trigger geht, dann gibt es da ein Umrüstkit von Shimano auf I-Spec, das sind quasi neue obere Gehäusehalften für die Trigger. Damit sollen sich die Trigger dann an I-Spec-kompatible Bremhebel montieren lassen. 

Ich habe die Teile leider (noch) nicht selbst, plane aber auch auf die 2012er XT-Bremsen umzurüsten und werde mir die Teile dann auch kaufen, falls jemand die Teile schon verbaut hat, wäre ich natürlich über Erfahrungswerte dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (4. Juli 2012)

Es gibt auch nen Matchmarker Fred 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9595530#post9595530


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. Juli 2012)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> Meine Neue



wirst viel Spaß haben damit 
ich fahr sie schon sei gut einem Jahr am BergBike


----------



## Vincy (4. Juli 2012)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Hallo Stereo-Fahrer,
> 
> mich nervt das geschlage/geklappere der Kette im harten Downhillgelände sehr. Auf der unteren Kettenstrebe ist selbstverständlich ein Neopren-Schutz drauf, aber das scheint nicht zur reichen. Die meisten Geräusche entstehen wohl, wenn die Kette im Umwerferkäfig "rumschlabbert". Wäre eine Kettenführung eine Lösung? Habe gelesen, das es untere und obere gibt?
> 
> Würde mich über konstuktive Ansätze freuen...


 

Ein Schaltwerk mit Shimano "Shadow Plus" hilft da auch. Damit hat man eine höhere Kettenspannung.
Gibt es jetzt auch in der SLX oder XT-Version.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Shadow-Plus-RD-M675-10-fach-Modell-2013-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Shadow-Plus-RD-M985-10-fach-Modell-2012-.html


----------



## osbow (4. Juli 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Wenn es um die 2012er XT-Trigger geht, dann gibt es da ein Umrüstkit von Shimano auf I-Spec, das sind quasi neue obere Gehäusehalften für die Trigger. Damit sollen sich die Trigger dann an I-Spec-kompatible Bremhebel montieren lassen.
> 
> Ich habe die Teile leider (noch) nicht selbst, plane aber auch auf die 2012er XT-Bremsen umzurüsten und werde mir die Teile dann auch kaufen, falls jemand die Teile schon verbaut hat, wäre ich natürlich über Erfahrungswerte dankbar.



Passen die SLX-Bremsen (666) auch dran?


----------



## chelli (4. Juli 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Passen die SLX-Bremsen (666) auch dran?



Also soweit wie ich das sehe, sind die BR-M666 i-Spec-kompatibel, daher sollte das dann auch passen. Das ganze allerdings ohne Gewähr.


----------



## osbow (4. Juli 2012)

HabÂ´s eben recherchiert. Sollte gehenâ¦ sehen nur eben das ich auch SLX-Shifter habe. Das geht leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (4. Juli 2012)

Beim Modelljahr 2013 gibt es bei SLX auch I-Spec (SL-M670-I). 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...70-mit-I-Spec-2--3--10-fach-Modell-2013-.html
http://techdocs.shimano.com/techdocs/blevel.jsp;jsessionid=QQvxP0vJQ6q2mz5SL3nzNhZsyhnqXCftvPL0dmHBSLStjh65mLPR!-138326267?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302059413&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181679&bmUID=jxjnkIP&bmLocale=de


----------



## toyoraner (5. Juli 2012)

@all - Kettenklappern

Dann werd ich mal die Bionicon KeFü in Angriff nehmen und mit dem Gummipad, das is ne gute Idee. Ich hab noch paar Jagwirepads über von meiner letzten "Rahmenschutzaktion".
Wie hoch ist der Verschleiß von so einer KeFü eigentlich, ist doch aus Kunststoff das Teil wo die Kette durchgeht oder?

Der Preissprung von dem SLX-plus zum XT-plus Schaltwerk ist ja echt der Hammer.


----------



## cytrax (5. Juli 2012)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...nduro-All-Mountain-Kettenfuehrung::29633.html

Also ich hab jetzt 1000Km drauf und man sieht schon ein bissl Abrieb. Bin dieses Jahr noch nicht soviel zum fahren gekommen da 4 Wochen wegen Bänderriss außer gefecht.

Bisher hat auch die Plastikhalterung "noch" gehalten  werd aber mal was stabileres basteln.


----------



## fatz (5. Juli 2012)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der Verschleiß von so einer KeFü eigentlich, ist doch aus Kunststoff das Teil wo die Kette durchgeht oder?


bei meinem PE-wasserrohr unwesentlich. ist seit einem jahr drauf und hat nur ganz 
leichte riefen. ich fahr jetzt auch nicht grad wenig. wie's mit dem ding von bionicon 
aussieht, weiss ich nicht. wenn du eine von meinen haben willst ->PN


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (5. Juli 2012)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Der Preissprung von dem SLX-plus zum XT-plus Schaltwerk ist ja echt der Hammer.


Zu großer Preissprung?
Find ich nicht unbedingt: 20  mehr für über 70 g weniger Gewicht (laut bike-components verglichen mit TNC-Hamburg) - das ist für einige Leichtbaufreaks eine gutes Kosten-/Nutzenverhältnis.
Und schau mal z.B. die Schalthebel an: da kosten die XT bald das doppelte (aus gutem Grund, die sind auch viel besser ).


----------



## shakerZ (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo, zwei Dinge:

Erstmal möchte ich allen Leid geplagten Formula R1X Fahren sagen, dass der Umstieg auf XT-Ice Tech Scheiben 203/180 auch bei mir erfolgreich war und nun Ruhe ist. 

Ich habe aber auch eine Frage zur Einstellung der Federgabel. Ich schaffe es nicht, ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen feinfühligem Ansprechen und Wegsacken im Stand herzustellen. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Gabel nicht mehr voll zurückfedert nach relativ großen Federwegen (SAG mit einbezogen). Etwas mehr als 1cm fehlt dann zu meiner SAG Einstellung, was ich durch einen kurzen Ruck am Lenker ausgleichen kann. Ich habe schon am Luftdruck rumgespielt und auch die anderen Einstellung geändert. Aber entweder ist sie dann zu weich, bügelt zwar alles weg, aber kommt nicht mehr hoch, oder sie ist straff, federt grobe und große Unebenheiten, aber plötzliche kleinere werden fast gar nicht ausgeglichen.

Ich fahre gerade nicht im Gelände, da ist mir die weiche Einstellung recht. Aber auf Kopfsteinpflaster und weniger groben Waldwegen hätte ich doch schon ein besseres Ansprechverhalten.

Habe ein Stereo HPC Race 2012 mit FOX Talas 150mm. Keinen Monat gefahren. Habe mich beim Luftdruck an den Angaben von FOX orientiert.


----------



## Bluntz (5. Juli 2012)

Apropro Luft:  weiß jmd ob man ins stereo einfach nen 200mm RP23 einbauen kann? also einfach ma so prinzipiell müsste das ja gehen, aber dann müsste vorne wahrscheinlich auch ne neue gabel dran wa`?

thx for answers


----------



## baumeister21 (5. Juli 2012)

Was erhoffst du dir denn von dem längeren Dämpfer?


----------



## Vincy (5. Juli 2012)

Kannst beim Stereo keinen 200er Dämpfer einbauen. Der geht zwar so eben noch rein, dann schlägt aber die Schwinge unten am Tretlagergehäuse an.
Beim älteren Trek Remedy gab es einen Fox mit EBL 197x57mm Hub. Der würde da schon besser passen, ist aber äußerst rar. Evtl noch mit exzentrischen Dämpferbuchsen ausprobieren. Ansonsten andere Umlenkhebel anfertigen lassen. Für mehr Federweg brauchst auch mehr Dämpferhub.
Ist aber alles zu viel Aufwand dafür, schließlich gibt es ja noch das Fritzz.


----------



## Bluntz (6. Juli 2012)

ja deswegen hab ich gedacht das passt, dachte eig das fritzz und stereo die gleich geometrie hätten...schade, kein geld für nen neuen rahmen^^ danke für die antwort vincy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (6. Juli 2012)

Sind sich nur auf den ersten Blick ziemlich ähnlich, aber dennoch unterschiedlich.


----------



## toyoraner (7. Juli 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Zu großer Preissprung?
> Find ich nicht unbedingt: 20  mehr für über 70 g weniger Gewicht (laut bike-components verglichen mit TNC-Hamburg) - das ist für einige Leichtbaufreaks eine gutes Kosten-/Nutzenverhältnis.
> Und schau mal z.B. die Schalthebel an: da kosten die XT bald das doppelte (aus gutem Grund, die sind auch viel besser ).



Der Link oben zum XT-Schaltwerk verweist fälschlicherweise auf das XTR-Schaltwerk, daher der "hohe" Preissprung!


----------



## Gummischwain (9. Juli 2012)

shakerZ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich habe aber auch eine Frage zur Einstellung der Federgabel. Ich schaffe es nicht, ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zwischen feinfühligem Ansprechen und Wegsacken im Stand herzustellen. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Gabel nicht mehr voll zurückfedert nach relativ großen Federwegen (SAG mit einbezogen). Etwas mehr als 1cm fehlt dann zu meiner SAG Einstellung, was ich durch einen kurzen Ruck am Lenker ausgleichen kann. Ich habe schon am Luftdruck rumgespielt und auch die anderen Einstellung geändert. Aber entweder ist sie dann zu weich, bügelt zwar alles weg, aber kommt nicht mehr hoch, oder sie ist straff, federt grobe und große Unebenheiten, aber plötzliche kleinere werden fast gar nicht ausgeglichen.
> 
> ...


 
It's not a bug, it's a feature! 

Das schlechte Ansprechverhalten ist konstruktiv bedingt und liegt an den zahlreichen Dichtungen im Inneren des Talas-Systems. Viele Dichtungen = viel Reibung. Daran lässt sich leider nix ändern. Damit zusammen hängt auch das Wegsacken bei geringem Druck.
Ist ein bekanntes Problem speziell bei der Talas.
Ich habe mich damit abgefunden, dass bei korrektem SAG (20-30%)speziell kleinere Stöße einfach ignoriert werden. Ist mir aber lieber, als das lästige wegsacken.


----------



## Cirest (9. Juli 2012)

ich hab weder an der gabel noch am dämpfer sag^^
wenn ich am dämpfer weniger luft drinnen hab schlägt er durch, und wenn ich bei der gabel weniger luft drinnen hab steh ich immer zu schnell im federweg! 

hab mich an mein hartes setup gewöhnt und bin sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## fatz (9. Juli 2012)

man kann den mangel auch zur norm erheben.


----------



## Cirest (9. Juli 2012)

... is einfacher


----------



## Gummischwain (10. Juli 2012)

Cirest schrieb:


> ... is einfacher


Aber nicht besonders klever! 

Was den Dämpfer betrifft... dafür gibt's genügend Möglichkeiten. Luftkammer reduzieren wäre eine simple Methode. Das Setup ändern lassen eine andere... 

Ohne bzw. mit weniger als 20% SAG zu fahren ist mMn ziemlich hirnrissig!


----------



## Cirest (10. Juli 2012)

nö.... ich find das setup ideal. da ich beispielsweise ein freund des wiegetritts bin wenns bergauf geht hab ich kein wippen und keinen kraftverlust, dann taugt das stereo auch für hillclimbs  
wenns ruppig wird, bekomm ich immer genug feedback und hab zu harten gabel ein ausgewogenes setup. 
ich bin generell kein fan von weichen fahrwerken, daher mag ich beispielsweise auch marzocchi nicht.


----------



## Gummischwain (10. Juli 2012)

Der Argumentation kann/will ich nicht folgen... 
Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (10. Juli 2012)

so Seite 242, gibt doch sicher jemanden der hier mal einen anderen Dämpfer probiert hat?!
mich würde paar Alternativen interessieren


----------



## JDEM (10. Juli 2012)

Hatte mal nen Magura Hugin montiert, bietet einstellbare Hi/lowspeed Druckstufe (merkbare Einstellungen) und fuhr sich ganz gut, hat aber nie den Federweg genutzt und hatte nen starken Kickback beim ausfedern (wie ein DT), flog daher wieder raus.
Momentan suche ich einen Rock Shox Monarch, da lässt sich wohl noch viel rausholen.


----------



## fatz (10. Juli 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Momentan suche ich einen Rock Shox Monarch, da lässt sich wohl noch viel rausholen.


wenn's ein 4.2 ist, kannst den komplett umshimmen. hab mir einen fuer's 301 angepasst.
ein traum zu dem alten dt!!!


----------



## Bunse (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Stereofahrer,
ich hab mal eine Frage an alle die eine Rock Shox Reverb fahren 
Welche brauche ich genau 
Fahre ein Stereo Pro 2011
Da gibt es so viele verschiedene Teile von...
31.6mm oder 30,9mm 
Dann 355, 380 oder 420 mm 
MMX oder Normal ?
Habe als Bremse ne Avid Code 2012 dran, kann ich da was mit dem Matchmaker machen oder bringt das nix ?

Für Hilfe wär ich sehr dankbar


----------



## JDEM (10. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn's ein 4.2 ist, kannst den komplett umshimmen. hab mir einen fuer's 301 angepasst.
> ein traum zu dem alten dt!!!



Dürfte bei den neueren auch gehen, also das umshimmen. Scheinbar sind die Dämpfer begehrt und immer schnell weg, da sind bestimmt die LVler schuld dran


----------



## fatz (10. Juli 2012)

der oberrockshoxdaempfertuner lord helmchen ist von allem nach dem 4.2 nicht so begeistert.
im moment kaufen sicher einige lv-fahrer monarchen. der dt im mk8 und mk9 macht bei vielen
aerger und die performace passt m.e. fuer so einen rahmen gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumeister21 (10. Juli 2012)

Bunse schrieb:


> 31.6mm oder 30,9mm



Ist prinzipiell egal. Du brauchst so oder so eine Reduzierhülse, da das Stereo 34,9 mm hat.



Bunse schrieb:


> Dann 355, 380 oder 420 mm



Ist die Länge im ausgefahrernen Zustand. Hängt davon ab was du brauchst, bzw. wie lang deine jetzige Sattelstütze ist.



Bunse schrieb:


> MMX oder Normal ?
> Habe als Bremse ne Avid Code 2012 dran, kann ich da was mit dem Matchmaker machen oder bringt das nix ?



Ich meine es gibt eh nur noch die MMX. Bringt dir aber eh nichts, da du trotzdem min. 2 Schellen am Lenker hast (Bremse und Reverb-Knopf). Kannst dur dann lediglich überlegen wo du den Trigger ran baust.


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Rock Shox Monarch habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt.
Aber kenne keinen, der den schon speziell im Stereo verbaut hat. 

So richtig zufrieden bin ich nämlich mit dem RP23 noch nicht. Nach der Reduzierung der Luftkammer ist es zwar schon besser geworden aber evtl. müsste ich doch mal ein anderes Setup bei Toxo machen lassen.


----------



## fatz (11. Juli 2012)

wenn anderes setup, dann wuerd ich einen fox eher zu tf push nach england schicken. von denen hoert
man eigentlich nur positives. die bauen dir ein komplett neues, auf deine angaben abgestimmtes
innenleben rein.


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Juli 2012)

Hmmm, wahrscheinlich muss ich ja eh erst den service und dann optional das push tuning bezahlen. Mit Versand komme ich dann auf knapp 200 Euronen!!! 

Wenn ich noch 75 drauf lege, habe ich schon den Monarch im Sack. 
Ziehe ich davon noch den Verkaufswert vom RP23 ab...

Frage ich halt, ob der in Verbindung mit dem Stereo besser geht als der RP23.


----------



## fatz (11. Juli 2012)

irgendwie hab ich was von 150 fuer push im kopf. der service ist beim pushen ja implizit dabei. die
rupfen da eh alles raus.
was den monarch betrifft kann nur sagen, was lord helmchen zu den dingern sagt und der war eben von
allen nach dem 4.2 nicht begeistert. den 4.2 hab ich selber umgebaut. siehe die liteville hinterbau tuning ig.
wenn du den monarch nicht selber tunest kommt dir das zb. bei lord helmchen auch nicht viel billiger,
als pushen von einem fox. wobei ich nicht weiss, ob er das fuer's stereo ueberhaupt macht.

ob der monarch im standard-tune im stereo gut ist wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Juli 2012)

Also gemäß der Seite:

http://www.tftunedshox.com/service/fox.aspx

habe ich das so verstanden, dass du den Service von 89 Pfund zahlen musst und optional den push Service von 50 Pfund "hinzubuchen" kannst.
Du sagtest ja bereits, die rupfen da eh alles raus, daher kann man wohl den push-service allein nicht buchen.

Macht also 139 Pfund + 16 Versand das ganze mal 1,26 macht 195 Euronen.
Das kommt teuerer als der knapp 2 Jahre alte RP23 noch wert ist! 

Aber beim nächsten Neukauf werde ich mich direkt nach einem speziell ans bike und Fahreinsatz angepassten mod. Modell umsehen. Verkaufen die dort ja auch.


----------



## fatz (11. Juli 2012)

ok. dann hab ich wohl den pfundpreis im kopf gehabt. 
allerdings ist der service fuer fox-produkte immer schweineteuer, egal wo. selber machen 
geht (ausser luftkammer putzen) auch nicht. deswegen fahr ich lieber rs. da kriegst alle 
servicekits und gut is.


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Juli 2012)

Wohl wahr, wohl wahr...

Zumindest an den Stickstoffteil im Kolben traue ich mich nicht ran. Da gibt's hier wohl auch schon Anleitungen zu, aber ist mir zu experimentell.
Der Rest ist ja relativ simpel! Letztlich kannst du halt wenig am RP23 selber modifizieren, außer der Größe der Luftkammer.


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Juli 2012)

Mal so rein interessehabler: hat schonmal jemand von euch einen Rahmen entlackt?
Wie lange dauert das und wie macht man das?


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Juli 2012)

Du schraubst alles ab, bringst ihn zu einem Lackierer, der sandstrahlt ihn und lackiert ihn anschließend wieder. 

Du hattest doch nicht vor das selber zu machen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Juli 2012)

Es gibt die Optik in gebürstetem aluminium. Wenn ich das so haben wollte, müsste ich
ja entlacken. Aber im Moment möchte ich dafür kein Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Gummischwain (11. Juli 2012)

Sofern du keinen Kumpel kennst, der dir den Rahmen für ein Bierchen auf zwei sandstrahlt wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wie du da weiter kommen sollst.
Und auch wenn du nicht lackieren willst, müsste das Alu noch oberflächenbehandelt (Anodisieren/Eloxieren) werden weil's sonst eine ggfs. eine häßliche Oxidschicht bildet.

Kein Geld ausgeben wollen ist immer eine schlechte Ausgangsbasis!


----------



## osbow (11. Juli 2012)

Also mit Material bist du schnell bei dem was ein freundlicher Lackierer nebenbei in die Hand gedrückt bekommen möchte. Einfach mal ein paar Betriebe anhauen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (11. Juli 2012)

Danke schon mal wegen der Dämpfertip´s 
mal schauen was die Zeit bringt!

zum Entlacken:
ich hab das bei 2 Rahmen selbst gemacht, das erste war ein HT
und sah dann so aus:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/744699
das 2. war das Fully meiner Frau,ist auch gut geworden!
# ich hab jetzt 2 Rahmen gemacht, ich denke das nächste mal würde ich einen Rahmen weggeben und das Geld fürs entlacken zahlen, ist eine schei55arbeit, dauert ewig, stinkt wie die Sau und macht viel Dreck.
beim Fully muß man noch entweder Lagerauspressen oder sie so abdichten das nichts reinläuft.....und man hat keine Vorstellung wieviele Ecken und Kanten so ein Hinterbau haben kann 

ach ja, ich hab das nackte Alu dann mit so einer Art Eisenwolle schick gemacht, dann eine Schicht Klarlack drüber, funzt wunderbar!


----------



## JDEM (11. Juli 2012)

Wir haben hier einen Spezialbetrieb fürs Entlacken und die nehmen 30 fürs Ablaugen (sandstrahlen fällt bei nem gepulverten Rahmen eh raus), das ist meiner Meinung nach ein fairer Preis. Das zerlegen kostet auch nochmal Zeit und Nerven, aber ein Raw-Stereo wäre schon cool.


----------



## ichoderso (11. Juli 2012)

Hi, hab ein problem mit meinem fast neuen Fritzz (2010) und wollte nicht extra einen neuen threat aufmachen und hoffe, hieer könnt ihr Spezis mir helfen...

Das Rad ist erst ca. 4 Wochen alt und 300km gelaufen mit normaler Beanspruchung. nun hörte ich Geräusche beim kräftigen Treten und vermutete das wohl was locker sein könnte. Fand dank des Forums die Anzugsmomente div. Schrauben, speziell der hinteren Federung und überprüfte diese, da waren gleich mehrere locker:-(( Kaufte heute gleich Locktide (bzw. was ähnliches) und machte mich ans Werk
Als erstes war das obere Dämpferlager zum Umlenkhebel dran, da ich es mir mal ansehen wollte, schraubte ich es raus, ist ja nur ein Bolzen in einer Hülse, also Gleitlager....und das war total trocken, und auch schon leicht eingelaufen....ist das normal??? Da muss doch fett dran!?? Wenn ja welches?
Und sollte ich auch bei den anderen lagern was kontrollieren oder besonderer Beachtung schenken???

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,
   Jens

PS; und die Schraube hat ja nur eine Aufnahme für nen 3er Inbus (der Bolzen für 5er), soll man die wirklich mit 10Nm anziehen? da hab ich ja Angst, das der Schlüssel wegfliegt....


----------



## Beppe (11. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ob der monarch im standard-tune im stereo gut ist wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.



Der RT3 im H compression tune passt perfekt. Wir haben hier 2 Stereo RX von RP23 mit grosser Kammer gegen den Monarch getauscht, nachdem sÃ¤mtliche Experimente mit Luftkammerverkleinerungen letztlich nicht voll befriedigten. Das bekannte durchrauschen tritt beim RT nicht auf, genauso wenig das zurÃ¼ckkatapultieren nach extremen Kompressionen. Der RT kann im vg zum RP mit mehr weniger Druck gefahren werden. Stellt man grossen Sag ein, sackt der Hinterbau an Rampen dennoch nicht annÃ¤hernd so ein wie mit dem Fuchs. Ansprechverhalten ist super (Einfahrzeit ist nÃ¶tig). Bei harter Fahrweise und SprÃ¼ngen wird der Federweg voll genutzt ohne durchzuschlagen. Wer einmal den tracktion mode bzw lockout des Monarchen kennengelernt hat, will ihn nicht mehr missen. Wie bei unseren Fritzzis kann man den Hinterbau komplett blockieren und auf Rennradjagd gehen 
Dann ist der RT noch preiswert. Beim Verkauf des OriginaldÃ¤mpfers und der dem Monarch beiliegenden Pumpe ergibt sich sogar noch ein ordentlicher ErlÃ¶s, bei mir warens an die 50â¬.
Zu guter letzt hat man den Foxtypischen Service/Garantie Ãrger vom Hals. 
Meine 2c


----------



## JDEM (11. Juli 2012)

Vorteil wäre auch noch das "einfache" Shimtuning (wer sich drantraut), Ersatzteile lassen sich einfach beim Händler bestellen. Glaub ich leg mir mal einfach einen zu.

Ansonsten wäre X-Fusion noch interessant, die bauen mittlerweile echt gute Produkte und haben mit Reset auch noch einen netten und kompetenten Vertrieb dahinter!


----------



## ichoderso (11. Juli 2012)

Beppe, Kuschi......ihr scheint euch ja wirklich auszukennen! und habt das von mir angesprochene Lager warscheinlich schon öfter zerlegt, als ich mein Rad geputzt habe.....habt ihr keinen Tip für mich???

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (11. Juli 2012)

Hi Jens, du meinst schon das Lager im Dämpfer oder?
Die von Fox sind leider nicht wirklich haltbar, schwergängig und bekommen Spiel. Da hilft nur http://huber-bushings.com/ auf der Seite wird das Problem auch nochmal gut erklärt und die Buchsen lösen das Problem ein für alle mal  !


----------



## ichoderso (11. Juli 2012)

Hi Kuschi, Danke, dass du geantwortet hast!!
Da hab ich wohl ein Problem...:
für mich sah das so aus, als ob durch das obere Dämpferauge eine Hülse gepresst ist und diese sich auf dem Bolzen, der durch den Umlenkhebel geht, bewegt, das ist bei mir auch so, denn da sind Abnutzungsspuren (da alles trocken...) Sollte es denn so sein, das sich nicht die Hülse auf dem Bolzen bewegen soll, sondern die hülse im Dämpferauge???? Die scheint bei mir sehr fest, per hand nicht zu bewegen....!??

Jens


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Antworten  
Ich denke mal drüber nach, wenn ich mehr Kohle habe


----------



## JDEM (11. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich sollte sich die eingeschobene Hülse in der Dämpferbuchse drehen und durch die rote Beschichtung "leichtgängig" sein. Diese rote (DU)Beschichtung ist bei dir bestimmt schon weg und Metall reibt auf Metall. Das sorgt für Abrieb und letztendlich für Spiel und Geräusche.
Bei den Huber-Buchsen hast du ne vernünftige Materialpaarung und das ganze passiert nicht mehr, ist aber einmalig mit ner Investition und Arbeit verbunden, lohnt sich aber!


----------



## ichoderso (11. Juli 2012)

ok, abermals Danke, nun seh ich das etwas klarer....
aber wie schon gesagt, das Rad ist keine 4 Wochen alt und nur ca. 300km gefahren worden....da sollten die Originalteile (Lager) doch eigentlich noch funzen???? OK, es stand irgendwas über ein Jahr beim Händler (Brügelmann.de), da es je das 2010er Modell ist (the one, white-n-cocoa..) aber davon sollte es ja nicht verschleißen...?

Jens


----------



## Gummischwain (12. Juli 2012)

Jens, die original Fox-Buchsen sind schon ab Werk nicht besonders leichtgängig. Ich habe das bei meinem direkt nach dem Kauf überprüft und von Hand drehte sich da gar nix! Es ist wirklich eine lohnende Investition die Huber-Buchsen zu nehmen! 

So sahen meine "neu" aus (links), rechts die Huberbuchsen:





Die baust du ein und hast wahrsl. ewig Ruhe.
Schreib den user *Wingover* an, der hilft dir gerne weiter! Alle Infos findest du aber auch auf der website.

Tip für die Lager im Hinterbau: die Abdeckscheiben kann man runter machen. Vorsichtig mit einer dünnen Nadel abhebeln (hab ein paar Fotos im Album). Solltest du unbedingt tun und dann von beiden Seiten (da wo es geht) ordentlich Fett rein! Ab Werk sind fast alle Hersteller da etwas knauserich. Die Lager sind ja auch eigentlich für schnelle Rotationsbewegungen gedacht, da haut man die Lager halt nicht so zu. Bei den geringen Drehwinkeln im Hinterbau kannst du die aber ruhig "voll machen". Schützt gleichzeitig vor eindringendem Wasser! 

Wegen dem Dämpfer: das ist doch mal ne brauchbare Info Beppe!  Den Dämpfer schaue ich mir mal genauer an.
Also dieses Setup: *Monarch RT3 HV Mid Reb / High Comp* wäre die richtige für's Stereo?
Die HV-Version gibt's aber erst ab 200 mm Einbaulänge richtig? Für's Stereo bräuchte ich ja 190x51 mm

Gibt's für das von Kuschi erwähnte Shimtuning eine Anleitung im Netz oder hier im Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (12. Juli 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Gibt's für das von Kuschi erwähnte Shimtuning eine Anleitung im Netz oder hier im Forum?


ist eigentlich ziemlich easy. meld dich mal bei der liteville hinterbau tuning ig an und lies 
mal was ich drueber geschrieben hab.

im prinzip ist so ein shimstack halt eine packung federplaetchen die die oelkanaele 
abdecken. je nachdem wie viele und welche staerke du drauf hast macht er eher oder
spaeter auf.

das problem an der ganzen sache ist, es ist ein bissl ein gefummel, runterschmeissen
sollte man auch nix bevor man alle shims genau gemessen hat (brauchbarer messchieber 
ist muss!!) und man braucht eine definierte oelviskositaet bevor man mit den versuchen
anfaengt. meine empfehlung zum oel: silkolene pro rsf 2.5 von fuchs. gibt's zb. bei oelscheich24.de
ansonsten hilft das service video von rs auf youtube zum ersten ueberblick. da fehlt 
eigentlich nur noch, dass sie die schraube aufmachen, die den shimstack zusammenhaelt.


----------



## Gummischwain (12. Juli 2012)

Danke fatz! 

Nachtrag: kann ich beim RT3 eigentlich die Buchsen vom RP23 wieder verwenden oder braucht's da Neue?


----------



## ichoderso (12. Juli 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Jens, die original Fox-Buchsen sind schon ab Werk nicht besonders leichtgängig. Ich habe das bei meinem direkt nach dem Kauf überprüft und von Hand drehte sich da gar nix! Es ist wirklich eine lohnende Investition die Huber-Buchsen zu nehmen!
> 
> So sahen meine "neu" aus (links), rechts die Huberbuchsen:
> 
> ...



Danke für das Foto!! ich weiß ja nicht, was genau du hast, aber bei mir sieht das etwas anders aus, zB. ist da eben nur eine solche Hülse mit der roten Beschichtung zu vermuten, siehe mein Foto, wenn ich das also richtig deute, sollte es sich bei "1" drehen, es tat es bisher, wie deutlich zu sehen, aber bei "2".... habe übrigens soeben mit neer großen Zange versucht, da was zu bewegen, bisher keinen Millimeter....wie bekomm ich das teil raus, ohne Schaden zu machen???

Jens


----------



## Gummischwain (12. Juli 2012)

Keine Sorge, du hast die gleichen Komp. und auch das gleiche Problem wie ich. Die Buchsen drehen sich über den internen Haltebolzen und reiben damit wahrsl. auch an den Kontaktstellen zum Rahmen. Liegt halt daran, dass die Lager so schwergängig sind. Wenn dann die Schrauben nicht sehr fest angezogen sind, dreht's halt den Haltebolzen mit! 
Super Quali von Fox, oder? 

Jetzt kommen wir zu der Achse. Die sitzt in der Tat bombenfest. Die bekommst du nur über einen Abzieher raus. Kann man teuer kaufen oder auch selber basteln. In meinem Album findest du Fotos dazu. 
So sieht der Selbstbau aus: 





Solltest du dich für die Huberbuchsen entschieden... don't worry... einfach dem Stefan bescheid sagen und er liefert dir für schmales Geld den "Abzieher" gleich mit. 
Prinzipiell brauchst du eine Gewindestange, ein passendes Stück Rohr und Unterlegscheiben sowie Schrauben. Das brauchst übrigens auch für die Lager im Hinterbau, falls die mal raus müssen.


----------



## xerto (12. Juli 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Der RT3 im H compression tune passt perfekt.



Haste mal Bilder vom bike mit dem neuen dämpfer?
passen die alten buchsen?

passt nur der h compression oder geht auch der normale?

190 oder 200mm Hub?


----------



## Gummischwain (12. Juli 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> Haste mal Bilder vom bike mit dem neuen dämpfer?
> passen die alten buchsen?
> 
> passt nur der h compression oder geht auch der normale?
> ...


 
Wieso fragst du das gleiche wie ich noch mal? 
(siehe post *6067* und *6069*)


----------



## xerto (12. Juli 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Wieso fragst du das gleiche wie ich noch mal?
> (siehe post *6067* und *6069*)



viellicht bin zu doof, aber ich verstehe die Antworten nicht 

190mm ist normal Stereo also passend..

aber past low compression bzw. ist das sinnvoll?

das bild ist nett, aber was zeigt es?

Sorry, für mein unverständniss


----------



## Gummischwain (12. Juli 2012)

Neee, du hast was falsch verstanden! 
In meinem post überschneiden sich 2 Themen! 

Einmal die Antwort an Jens wegen der Buchsen (dazu gehört das Bild) und weiter unten meine Fragen zum Dämpfer!

Antworten gab's noch keine. 

190mmx51mm für's Stereo ist übrigens richtig! 
Was die comp. Einstellung betrifft schrieb Beppe doch schon: "_Der RT3 im H compression tune passt perfekt"_


----------



## JDEM (12. Juli 2012)

Die Buchsen vom Fox sollten auch beim Rock Shox passen. 
Wollte mir heut nen Monarch bestellen, aber gerade natürlich nicht lieferbar.
@Fatz: Danke für den Tipp mit dem Öl!


----------



## fatz (12. Juli 2012)

hab grad nochmal bei youtube geschaut:
www.youtube.com/embed/XvWNoPaij6k

das ganze dichtungszeugs erneuern braucht man natuerlich nicht, wenn man nur an den shimstack will. 

bei knapp 3:00min sieht man den blauen daempferkolben. die schraube in der mitte haelt den shimstack 
(das silberne um die schraube, was wie eine beilagscheibe aussieht). die kleine entlueftungskugel, die er 
bei ca. 2:50 ausbaut ist nach dem 2 oder 3 mal nimmer dicht. gibt's aber leider nicht einzeln. ich hab 
einfach ein stueck aus einem o-ring geschnibbelt, das macht auch dicht.
bevor man den trennkolben ausbaut, sicherstellen, dass im manual steht wo er hin muss. die stellung ist 
wichtig. sonst messen. das alte oel wuerd ich nicht wiederverwenden, sonst hat man keine definierten
verhaeltnisse, da die reale viskositaet von marke zu marke schwankt. also ein 2.5er oel ist nicht gleich ein 2.5er oel.

ach ja: peinlichste sauberkeit ist selbstverstaendlich. und die handschuhe sind auch nicht bloed bei der
oelpanscherei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (12. Juli 2012)

puhh da wüst ich nicht ob ich mich rantraue, auf jedenfall Respekt wer das selbst macht 

bei mir gabs auch ein Update....
endlich ein gescheiter Lenker und Vorbau, für einen Super oder Megaforce hat es leider nicht gereicht 




Bremsscheiben hab ich von 210/185mm auf einheitliche Magura Wave in 203/180mm getauscht....




auf jeden Fall macht das Bike immer mehr Spaß


----------



## Beppe (12. Juli 2012)

Ja, die RS Bushings sind praktisch die gleichen wie bei Füchsen was Dimension, Beschichtung und schlechte Funktion an betrifft. 
Da bei unseren Fritzzsets keine Buchsen dabei waren, sind wir geich auf Huber gegangen. Die Teile funktionierten vom Montagezeitpunkt an, brauchen also keine Einfahrzeit, der Hinterbau arbeitet ungleich reibungsloser, das von Huber angebotene Auspresswerkzeug ist jeden c wert.
Beim Stereo hab ich einfach die eingeschliffenen, aber noch spielfreien Originalbushings aus dem RP genommen. Daher kann ich auch sicher sagen, dass es da keinerlei Unterschied gibt.
Die Hinterbauten von Fritzz wie Stereo arbeiten degressiv (an dieser Stelle nochmal explizid nen Gruss an die Produktmanager von Cube; die ihre Bikes nach der Bestückung mit Federelementen offenbar nur mal kurz übern Firmenparkplatz bewegen). 
Zurück zum Monarch. Wer in die Auswahltabellen von RS schaut sieht, dass man vom Papier nicht um H herum kommt. Nun wiegen wir beide über 80killo, ich will deshalb auch nicht behaupten dass ein m monarch mit einem fliegengewichtigen fahrer nicht funzen kann. Ein L wird definitiv nicht passen. Hätte es den 200*57 mit kleiner Kammer gegeben, hätten wir diesen ausgewählt. Mangels Alternative wurde es halt der HV, den wir mit den RS Oringen (!air can tuning kit") verkleinert haben; mittlerweile aber nur zu 2/3. Die Ringe kann man sich im übrigen auch selbst zuschnibbeln.
Wer immer brav die Bravo studiert wird gelesen haben, dass die 13er Monarchen noch feiner abstimmbar sein werden; Bastler dürfen sich also auf die neue Version freuen.


----------



## austriacarp (12. Juli 2012)

Hätte einen gut erhaltenen Stereo Rahmen inkl Fox Dämpfer abzugeben falls wer Interesse hat PN Modelljahr 2011


----------



## Vincy (12. Juli 2012)

ichoderso schrieb:


> Danke für das Foto!! ich weiß ja nicht, was genau du hast, aber bei mir sieht das etwas anders aus, zB. ist da eben nur eine solche Hülse mit der roten Beschichtung zu vermuten, siehe mein Foto, wenn ich das also richtig deute, sollte es sich bei "1" drehen, es tat es bisher, wie deutlich zu sehen, aber bei "2".... habe übrigens soeben mit neer großen Zange versucht, da was zu bewegen, bisher keinen Millimeter....wie bekomm ich das teil raus, ohne Schaden zu machen???
> 
> Jens


 

Hier gibt es von Fox eine Anleitung zur Demontage.
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/reducer_maintenance2011.htm

Jetzt gibt es auch die neuen 2013 Fox Dämpferbuchsen.
Sind in etwa vergleichbar mit denen von Huber, aber etwas besser abgedichtet.
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...baubuchsenset-8-mm-5-teilig-Modell-2013-.html


----------



## Gummischwain (13. Juli 2012)

Danke für die ganzen Infos! 

Tja, da es den Monarchen momentan eh nirgends mehr gibt, heißt es jetzt abwarten... dabei hätte ich jetzt am WE wieder Zeit und Bock auf eine kleine Schraub- und Bastelrunde gehabt! 
_*dieFingerkribbelnschon*_


----------



## Beppe (13. Juli 2012)

Wir haben beide Monarch in verschiedenen Shops bestellt und jeweils wenige Wochen auf die Dinger warten müssen. Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass sie bei keinem deutschen Versender im Regal liegen und man nicht um die Warterei herum kommt.


----------



## ichoderso (13. Juli 2012)

Vincy, Gummi..... und all die anderen, vielen Dank für eure Hilfen, hat mich dem Problem wesentlich näher gebracht....
bin momentan am Werkeln und werd euch die Resultate wissen lassen

schönen Freitag,  Jens


----------



## JDEM (13. Juli 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Wir haben beide Monarch in verschiedenen Shops bestellt und jeweils wenige Wochen auf die Dinger warten müssen. Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass sie bei keinem deutschen Versender im Regal liegen und man nicht um die Warterei herum kommt.



Lohnt sich ja auch nicht die auf Lager zu legen bei den ganzen verschiedenen Tunes und Luftkammern. Die meisten Onlineshops wüssten eh nicht welcher der richtige für das jeweilige Rad wäre, aber dafür ist das Forum ja gut --> Schwarmintelligenz sozusagen


----------



## Gummischwain (14. Juli 2012)

Gerade vorbestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (17. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,
ich hab hier ein paar neuwertige Teile aus meinem Stereoverkauf im Originalzustand über:


Sixpack Hülse 31,6/34,9 ... glaub 150mm für Reverbmontage
SLX 22 36er Kurbel mit Bash
Shaman KeFü
DT 9mm Schnellspanner

bei Interesse bitte melden!


----------



## JDEM (17. Juli 2012)

Wer noch nen passenden Dämpfer braucht, sollte mal einen Blick in meine Bikemarktanzeigen werfen 

Hab mir heute nen Monarch bestellt, sollte Donnerstag da sein.


----------



## Beppe (17. Juli 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Wer noch nen passenden Dämpfer braucht, sollte mal einen Blick in meine Bikemarktanzeigen werfen
> 
> Hab mir heute nen Monarch bestellt, sollte Donnerstag da sein.



Welches Tune? Wie schwer bist Du?
Deine Sig ist kaputt


----------



## JDEM (17. Juli 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis mit der Sig  --> geändert.

Hab mich für den H3 Tune entschieden, wiege um die 80Kg und fahre eher abfahrtsorientiert. 
Der H3 soll ein bisschen weniger Plattform haben und insgesamt eher progressiv ausgelegt sein, mal schauen wie sich der macht.


----------



## osbow (19. Juli 2012)

Hab letztes WE mal das schlechte Wetter genutzt und einen kleinen Service gemacht. Dabei habe ich zum wiederholten mal Kurbel und Innenlager ausgebaut. Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das sich die Kurbel nun schwerer drehen lässt. Da ich kein Shimano-Kurbelarm-Werkzeug zur Hand habe behelfe ich mir mit einem Brotmesser was genau in die Rillen passt und drehe die Kurbelarmschraube handfest an. Aber wie nah sollte die Kurbel am Innenlager anliegen? Haut Ihr die Kurbalarme zum Anschlag an oder soll mal lieber etwas Spiel lassen? Vielleicht ist das Ganze aber auch nur Hirngespinst?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (19. Juli 2012)

Hatte im Winter genau dasselbe Problem. Habe dann mit anderen FahrrÃ¤dern verglichen (Kurbel-RÃ¼ckwÃ¤rtsdrehversuch) und mein HT2-Lager lief eindeutig schwerfÃ¤lliger.

Ursache:
Du darfst die Plastikschraube nicht so festziehen. Das Lagerspiel verschwindet erst mit dem Anziehen der beiden Inbusschrauben, was aber eigenartigerweise in keiner Anleitung so erwÃ¤hnt wird.

Das entsprechende Shimano-Werkzeug kostet Ã¼brigens nur 1,50 â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (19. Juli 2012)

Das Zauberwort heißt: HANDFEST!

Und das ist eigentlich schon zuviel! 

Lediglich soweit draufschrauben, bis du einen nennenswerten Widerstand verspürst! In der Beschreibung steht was von 1-2 Nm meine ich.
Ich drehe die Schraube grundsätzlich nur mit den bloßen fingern rein und wirklich nur zaghaft zudrehen. Mit dem Werkzeug ziehst du die Schraube viel zu leicht zu stark an! 
Am besten einmal etwas fester, damit sich die Kurbel setzt und richtig in der Aufnahme sitzt und dann lösen und wieder leicht anziehen! Dann sollte es keine Probleme geben!


----------



## osbow (19. Juli 2012)

Wie günstig das Teil ist weiss ich, nur Bestell ich nichts für den Preis im Internet und mein Radladen von nebenan verkauft die Teile nicht. Und bevor ich zig Kilometer durch die Stadt fahren suche ich lieber nach einer Alternative. 

OK, dann versuche ich die Schraube wieder etwas lockerer zu montieren.


----------



## JDEM (23. Juli 2012)

Hab heute den Monarch bekommen. 
Erster Eindruck sehr gut, schön verarbeitet und eloxiert. 
Klicks von der Zugstufe und Floodgate-Hebel deutlich spürbar.

Die Buchsen (hab die Huber Buchsen weiterverwendet) gingen extrem schwer raus und haben erstmal den Schraubstock zerstört  Musste sie dann einseitig durchsägen und rauspressen.

Eingebaut merkt man die 3 Floodgate Positionen spürbar und Zugstufe ist auch wirksam verstellbar. 
Bei 80kg fahr ich erstmal 150Psi und hab damit ca. 25% Sag, denke aber das noch ein wenig mehr Druck darauf muss.
Die Zugstufe kommt mir auch ein wenig langsam vor, aber das Ding muss wohl erstmal eingeritten werden


----------



## Gummischwain (24. Juli 2012)

Bin mal auf den ersten Fahrbericht gespannt. 
Insbesondere ob er nun den Federweg besser nutzt und insgesamt besser/sensibler anspricht als der Fuchs.


----------



## Beppe (24. Juli 2012)

Äh m.E. lag das Problem beim Fuchs überhaupt nicht beim Ansprechverhalten/Sensibilität sondern ging es um den nutzbaren Federweg bei Setup mit Sag ohne gleichzeitig durchzurauschen, -zuschlagen....





Gummischwain schrieb:


> Bin mal auf den ersten Fahrbericht gespannt.
> Insbesondere ob er nun den Federweg besser nutzt und insgesamt besser/sensibler anspricht als der Fuchs.


----------



## Gummischwain (24. Juli 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Äh m.E. lag das Problem beim Fuchs überhaupt nicht beim Ansprechverhalten/Sensibilität sondern ging es um den nutzbaren Federweg bei Setup mit Sag ohne gleichzeitig durchzurauschen, -zuschlagen....


 
Na ja, was spricht denn dagegen, dass der Monarch noch eine Ecke besser ist in Punkto Sensibilität und Ansprechverhalten ist als der Fox???
Und in wie weit der FOX da gut war oder ist, ist ja Ansichtssache. 

Aber meiner kommt ja auch bald, dann kann ich's testen.


----------



## Beppe (24. Juli 2012)

Allein von der Logik, wie soll ein Monarch mit höherem Comp  Setup gegen einen unterdämpften Dämpfer im Ansprechverhalten anstinken ?!?!?!? 





Gummischwain schrieb:


> Na ja, was spricht denn dagegen, dass der Monarch noch eine Ecke besser ist in Punkto Sensibilität und Ansprechverhalten ist als der Fox???
> Und in wie weit der FOX da gut war oder ist, ist ja Ansichtssache.
> 
> Aber meiner kommt ja auch bald, dann kann ich's testen.


----------



## fatz (24. Juli 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Allein von der Logik, wie soll ein Monarch mit höherem Comp  Setup gegen einen unterdämpften Dämpfer im Ansprechverhalten anstinken ?!?!?!?



also wenn du hier schon theoretisches trockenschwimmen betreibst: 
was hat ein losbrechmoment mit der daempfung zu tun?

m.e. nix.

das einzige wie du an solche sachen drankommst ist, den neuen einbauen, fahren, 
umbauen, fahren, umbauen, fahren, umbauen, fahren, umbauen, fahren, umbauen, 
fahren, umbauen, fahren, umbauen, fahren, umbauen, fahren, umbauen, fahren
und wenn du mit dem setup zufrieden bist, den alten hund wieder einbauen und den
unterschied anschauen.


----------



## Gummischwain (24. Juli 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Allein von der Logik, wie soll ein Monarch mit höherem Comp  Setup gegen einen unterdämpften Dämpfer im Ansprechverhalten anstinken ?!?!?!?


 
Gaaanz ruhig Meister...

Kann deiner bestechenden "Logik" leider nicht folgen... macht aber nix, ich teste es bald selbst! 



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ich geh das ganze mal jetzt testen


 
Ja, mach mal den Vorkot***... ääääh Vortester meinte ich!


----------



## JDEM (24. Juli 2012)

Ich geh das ganze mal jetzt testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (24. Juli 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hier gibt es von Fox eine Anleitung zur Demontage.
> http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/reducer_maintenance2011.htm
> 
> Jetzt gibt es auch die neuen 2013 Fox Dämpferbuchsen.
> ...



Die werden also ab 2013 in allen Rädern mit Fox Dämpfern standartmäßig verbaut, oder ?


----------



## Beppe (24. Juli 2012)

Leute (Kinder),
falls es sich noch nicht herumgesprochen hat, hier stehen 2 Fritzz und standen 2 Stereos mit Monarch im Hinterbau. Wer sich mit dem RS Dämpfer ein sensibleres ansprechen als mit einem funktionstüchtigen Fuchs erhofft, wird jäh enttäuscht werden.
Die Einfahrzeit ist lang, beim Fritzz hatte ich erst nach ein paar 100 km das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer geschmeidig läuft.
Und bevor hier Losbrechen diskutiert wird, baut erstmal auf Huber um (aber nicht beschweren, dass die Wippunterdrückung nicht meht funzt). 
Und: immer locker bleiben, das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert. 



fatz schrieb:


> also wenn du hier schon theoretisches trockenschwimmen betreibst:
> was hat ein losbrechmoment mit der daempfung zu tun?
> 
> m.e. nix.
> ...


----------



## JDEM (24. Juli 2012)

So, war heute ca. 2,5h mit dem Monarch RT3 (H3 Tune) unterwegs. 

Sensibler ist er schon mal nicht, aber das kann ja noch werden, dafür fehlen noch ein paar Hundert Km.

Das ganze ist relativ unauffällig, straff und in der Zugstufe vll. noch ein wenig überdämpft.
Die einzelnen Floodgate Einstellungen merkt man deutlich (im Vergleich zum Pro Pedal), Zugstufe lässt sich auch über einen weiten Bereich verstellen und beide Einsteller sind deutlich spürbar gerastert. 

Scheinbar sackt das ganze nicht mehr so stark durch, das Bike steht höher im Federweg und nutzt den Federweg trotzdem gut.


----------



## Beppe (24. Juli 2012)

Deckt sich ziemlich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Im Federungssubforum hatte ich mich mal ausführlich geäussert.
Richtig eingefahren war mein Fritzz Monarch beispielsweise erst nach ner Slowenien/Vinschgau Kombiwoche. Zurück daheim auf den bekannten Hometrails lief der Dämpfer dann viel geschmeidiger.
Der Riesenunterschied zum Fox mit HV sind die Reserven bei Sprüngen, da hat das h tune perfekt zu meiner Traute gepasst, und das bei 25-30% Sag.
Wie bist Du denn an H3 gekommen? Gruss B



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> So, war heute ca. 2,5h mit dem Monarch RT3 (H3 Tune) unterwegs.
> 
> Sensibler ist er schon mal nicht, aber das kann ja noch werden, dafür fehlen noch ein paar Hundert Km.
> 
> ...


----------



## JDEM (24. Juli 2012)

Den H3 hab ich mir übern Händler bestellt, d.h. ich musste einen Dämpfer ohne Luftkammer und die Luftkammer separat dazu kaufen.

Hab auch deine Erfahrungen vorher schon gelesen, war auch ein Grund mal den Monarch auszuprobieren


----------



## Anselmus (25. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

seit vorletzter Ausfahrt knackt mein Rad leider wenn ich etwas fester antrete. Ich würde mal auf Tretlager tippen. Wenn es das wäre, welches nehme ich denn als Ersatz?

Wenn das Knacken von Hinterbau kommt, gibt es ne Anleitung, wie man den demontiert? Habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, hier 245 Seiten nach Halbsätzen mit Hinweisen zu durchsuchen...

Gtx
Anselmus


----------



## Beppe (25. Juli 2012)

Erstmal die üblichen Quellen abarbeiten, Schlellspanner von Laufrädern und Stütze ordentlich gefettet und gepannt? Sattelklemmung fest?


----------



## psx0407 (25. Juli 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> ...knackt mein Rad leider wenn ich etwas fester antrete...Habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust, hier 245 Seiten nach Halbsätzen mit Hinweisen zu durchsuchen...


und du glaubst wirklich, wir können dein problem ganz einfach durch ferndiagnose auf basis der grundinformation "mein rad knackt" zu deiner zufriedenheit lösen ?
ist wohl schwer möglich !

daher mein tip, den du gerne und mit recht als halbwahrheit abkanzeln kannst, weil ich ja genau DEIN knacken nicht habe:

öffne die hintere schraubachse, fette sie ein wenig und schliesse sie wieder. auf tour kannst du das fett auch weg lassen, wenn´s nicht anders geht.
hat bei mir zu 100% geholfen und ich stand mit offenem mund vor meinem tourkollegen, der mir den tip auf ´ner tour gab. was hatte ich vorher schon alles probiert?

psx0407

p.s.:
suchfunktionen sind was sehr effektives. probier´s mal aus !


----------



## Anselmus (25. Juli 2012)

Liebe Leute,

Hälfte vom ersten Satz gelesen und dann Antwort gepostet?

Meine Frage war nicht, wo das Knacken herkommt, sondern welches Tretlager in mein Rad passt und ob es eine Demontageanleitung für den Hinterbau gibt...

Gtx
Anselmus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (25. Juli 2012)

*-gelöscht weil nicht nett von mir-*

Eins vorweg: Es ist ja schön Beppe, dass du uns an deiner Erfahrung teilhaben lässt und der Tipp stammt ja auch letztlich von dir. 

*Aber:*
Fatz Aussage ist nach wie vor richtig, das Dämfung alleine nichts mit dem Ansprechverhaltebn zu tun hat! Diese Begründung von dir war schlicht Quatsch (sorry) und hatte nix mit meiner Frage zu tun! Und dass du den Unterschied zwischen den Buchsen so dramatisch merkst halte ich nun wieder für ein Gerücht! So groß ist der Einfluss nicht, rein mechanisch schon nicht. Ich fahre die HUBER Buchsen übrigens! 
Aber jedem seine subjektive Wahrnehmung! 

Wie dem auch sei: ich hatte lediglich eine simple Frage gestellt. Die du (mit einigem Anlauf) und Kuschi (Danke übrigens) ja auch jetzt beantwortet haben.
Mehr wollte ich doch gar nicht wissen! 
Mag ja sein, dass du das alles in einem anderen Forum bereits beantwortet hast - konnte ich aber nicht wissen! (meine Glaskugel ist leider kaputt)
In diesem Sinne. 

*Edit sagt:* @ Anselmus,
Du hast keine Lust zum suchen, andere keine Lust die ewig wiederkehrenden Fragen ein dutzend mal im Monat hier zu beantworten! 

Was du suchst ist das Hollowtech II SM-BB70 passend für Gehäusebreite 68/73 mm mit BSA (1,37 x 24) Gewinde.
Bei mir kam das Knacken (auch beim Antritt) übrigens vom Hauptlager. Also jenes, dass direkt über dem Tretlager sitzt. Da hatte sich ne Schraube gelöst und das Lager war etwas angegammelt. Vielleicht mal kontrollieren.
Zur Demontageanleitung: Nein, gibt's meines Wissens nicht. Du drehst eine gute handvoll Scharuben auf und anschließend wieder zu. Falls Lager raus müssen brauchst du dafür logischer Weise geeignetes Werkzeug oder du baust dir selber eins. Tipps dazu und auch welche Lager es sein müssen und wo man die her bekommt, findest du auf den vorigen Seiten wirklich zu genüge.


----------



## osbow (25. Juli 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> seit vorletzter Ausfahrt knackt mein Rad leider wenn ich etwas fester antrete. Ich würde mal auf Tretlager tippen. Wenn es das wäre, welches nehme ich denn als Ersatz?
> 
> ...


Manchmal reicht ein säubern und neu fette aus. Sattelstütze schon gereinigt?


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. Juli 2012)

trolle am besten nicht füttern, er hat doch geschrieben, dass es ihn nicht interessiert wo das knacken herkommen könnte...


----------



## derAndre (25. Juli 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Thema "wie ein Kind aufführen" sind: kannst du nicht einfach mal ne Frage konkret und direkt beantworten ohne das  und  ?!
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



Du hast ne merkwürdige Kommunikationskultur...


----------



## Anselmus (25. Juli 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> trolle am besten nicht füttern, er hat doch geschrieben, dass es ihn nicht interessiert wo das knacken herkommen könnte...



Natürlich bin ich daran interessiert, wo das Knacken herkommt. Habe ja auch die Möglichkeiten bis auf zwei eingegrenzt. Will ja nur wessen welches Lager in mein Rad passt? Ist das denn so schwer?

Dachte eigentlich ich schreibe das in meinem eingänglichen Post, dass es entweder vom Tretlager oder vom Hinterbau kommt und schließe damit die anderen Möglichkeiten (die ich schon gecheckt habe) implizit aus.



Leider habe ich den Eindruck, dass manche hier nur auf der Suche nach missverständlichen Posts sind, um dann zu trollen.


Nochmal (teilweise) mein alter Post:
Wenn es das wäre, welches nehme ich denn als Ersatz?

Wenn das Knacken von Hinterbau kommt, gibt es ne Anleitung, wie man den demontiert?


In keinem Wort habe ich gefragt, woher kommt das Knacken... Hinter die tatsächlichen Fragen habe ich so komische Kringel mit nem Punkt drunter geschrieben. Die markieren den vorangegangenen Satz als Frage.


----------



## Gummischwain (25. Juli 2012)

Wieso auf die Frage ob der Monarch in punkto "Ansprechverhalten" besser ist, hätte man (so wie Kuschi) einfach antworten können (es geht ja eh nur um die subjektive Wahrnehmung/Eindruck). Stattdessen bekam ich zunächst wenig hilfreiche Theorie "um die Ohren gehauen"?!
Darauf habe ich dann lediglich gekontert. 

Aber hast in einem Punkt Recht, der erste Satz hätte nicht sein müssen! War auch nicht so böse gemeint, eher mit einem  dahinter. 
Entschuldigung Beppe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (25. Juli 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn es das wäre, welches nehme ich denn als Ersatz?
> 
> Wenn das Knacken von Hinterbau kommt, gibt es ne Anleitung, wie man den demontiert?


 
Das passende Lager: hatte ich dir oben doch schon geschrieben. 

Es gibt wie gesagt keine fertige Anleitung, zumindest nicht das ich wüsste.
Du schraubst einfach alles auf (Dämpfer und Hinterrad natürlich raus). Dieser Schritt ist wirklich simpel und erfordert lediglich einen guten Satz Imbus-Schlüssel!  Dann checkst du die Lager auf Freigängigkeit und ersetzt ggfs. kaputte Lager. (Das Hauptlager (Gleitlager) oben ist etwas knifflig und von haus aus etwas "schwergängig", aber meist hält das ewig und muss nicht ersetzt werden). Anschließend alles in umgekehrter Reihenfolge zusammenschrauben (Sicherungslack für alle Schrauben- mittelfest - nicht vergessen). Welche Drehmmomente du brauchst findest du auf der CUBE Homepage. 
http://www.cube.eu/service/bedienungsanleitungen/

Den passenden Lagersatz hier im Thread (ich kann auch heute Abend mal nachschauen, habe noch einen in Reserve).
Eine Selbstbauanleitung für das Werkzeug zum Ein- und Auspressen zu basteln, kann ich dir gerne geben. Oder du musst es kaufen. Fatz hatte auch ne gute Methode soweit ich weiß.
Habe ich was vergessen?


----------



## Anselmus (25. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Hatte Tante Edit nicht gesehen. Werde dann mal mein Glück versuchen. Über die Bauanleitung für das Werkzeug wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Ich habe natürlich die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber da kommen ziemlich viele Ergebnisse und die zu durchforsten ist immernoch ziemlich aufwändig. Ich weiß, dass es auch aufwändig ist ne Antwort zu schreiben.

Vielleicht wäre ein Stickythread "Cube Stereo Resourcen" um Cube-Bereich sinnvoll. Oder ne Webseite, wo solche Informationen gesammelt werden. Auch so Sachen wie Bastelanleitung für Lagerwerkzeug.


----------



## Gummischwain (25. Juli 2012)

Meine Methode (gibt sicherlich auch andere/bessere):
Im Wesentlichen brauchst du eine Gewindestange (nach dem kleinsten Durchmesser der Lager aussuchen), eine gut sortierte Auswahl an Unterlegscheiben (hier ist wichtig, dass diese nach Möglichkeit genau auf dem äußeren Ring des jeweiligen Lagers aufliegt, also minimal kleiner als der Durchmesser des Lager ist. Sonst drückst du ggfs. nur das Innenleben des Lagers hinaus ), passende Muttern und etwas, wo du das ausgepresste Lager hineindrücken kannst. Ich habe mir aus einer 2cm dicken Platte (Hartholz oder PVC, ne passende Nuss/Stück Rohr soll auch gehen) eine passenden Aufnahme gebastelt. Einfach ein Loch reinbohren, dass etwas größer als das Lager ist. Wirklich nur "etwas" sonst kannst du den Rahmen nicht gegen die Aufnahme abstützen, da rund um das Lager wenig Material ist.
Von der Reihenfolge: Mutter, Unterlegscheibe, Lager, Rahmen, Aufnahme, Unterlegscheibe (größer als der Durchmesser der Aufnahme und mehrere nehmen, da ggfs. viel Kraft ausgeübt wird)und 2 gekonterte Muttern.
Und dann drehst du mit der linken Mutter einfach das Lager über die Gewindestange aus der Passung.
Das Einpressen geschieht in umgekehrter Reihenfolge (passungen und Lager gut fetten): Allerdings kannst du hier prima die alten Lager auf die neuen legen und damit einpressen. Damit geht garantiert nichts an den neuen Lagern kaputt. Beim Einpressen ist ein Schraubstock ungemein hilfreich (immer langsam und stückweise zuziehen und bei verkanten sofort lösen). Da brauchst du dann nur die alten Lager als Hilfsmittel.
Soll Leute geben, die die Lager vorher eine Nacht in den Tiefkühlschrank gelegt haben. Kann man machen, bei mir klappte es auch so.

Edit: mir fällt gerade ein, dass du an 2 Stellen keine Chanche beim Auspressen hast die Unterlegscheiben auf den äußeren Rand zu legen. Einzig bei den Horst-link Lagern funzt das. Hier presst du dann halt über den inneren Ring. Bei mir hat's gehalten, die Lager solltest du dann natürlich austauschen. Was ja meist eh fällig ist.

Kaufen kann man das Werkzeug natürlich auch, das vereinfacht das Ganze ungemein. Aber da ich wahrsl. nie wieder Verwendung dafür habe und ich immer irgendwas passendes in meiner Werkstatt zum basteln finde, war mir das Geld dafür zu schade.


----------



## austriacarp (25. Juli 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Hatte Tante Edit nicht gesehen. Werde dann mal mein Glück versuchen. Über die Bauanleitung für das Werkzeug wäre ich sehr dankbar.
> 
> Ich habe natürlich die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber da kommen ziemlich viele Ergebnisse und die zu durchforsten ist immernoch ziemlich aufwändig. Ich weiß, dass es auch aufwändig ist ne Antwort zu schreiben.
> 
> Vielleicht wäre ein Stickythread "Cube Stereo Resourcen" um Cube-Bereich sinnvoll. Oder ne Webseite, wo solche Informationen gesammelt werden. Auch so Sachen wie Bastelanleitung für Lagerwerkzeug.


Lagerwerkzeug kriegst für ein paar Euros bei E-bay da brauchst nichts zu basteln Innenlagerabzieher auch beim gleichen Anbieter und für die kleinen Lager einfach eine Schraube in den Gleithammer und passt auch
http://www.ebay.at/itm/LAGERTREIBSA...43?pt=Spezielle_Werkzeuge&hash=item232039f04f


----------



## Turbo-s (26. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Da ist man 3 Wochen weg und es ist schön das sich nicht viel geändert hat.

Ich suche im Moment gerade ein Stereo (evtl Sting) 2010 oder 2011 sehr wenig Gefahren für einen guten Kurs für einen Kumpel Größe 18 oder 20 Zoll (er liegt da dazwischen weil er eigentlich für seine 1,86m kurze Beine hat. Ich bin 1,80 aber meine Schrittlänge ist bei 86 seine bei 82)

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## austriacarp (26. Juli 2012)

Bei 82 cm Schrittlänge ist ein 18" aber zu klein außer man hatt es gerne sehr klein


----------



## Turbo-s (26. Juli 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Bei 82 cm Schrittlänge ist ein 18" aber zu klein außer man hatt es gerne sehr klein



Messfehler sind auch möglich. Ich hatte ja noch mehr (86cm). Ich bin 1,80 (morgens mit Glück) und ich habe beide ausprobiert 18 & 20 Zoll. 20 war mir zu groß (gefühlt) ich hab auch mal meine bikehistorie angeschaut. Marin 17 Zoll, Rocky 19, canyon 18 M irgendwie immer um den Dreh. Aber wie gesagt 1,80


----------



## derAndre (26. Juli 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Bei 82 cm Schrittlänge ist ein 18" aber zu klein außer man hatt es gerne sehr klein



Ich hab ne 84 Schrittlänge und fahre ein 18". Passt wunderbar


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. Juli 2012)

jep, bin 178cm, Schrittlänge 84cm, Vorbau 60mm, ich würde wenn es das gäbe eher zum 17ér greifen 
aber für ein AM-Tourenrad ganz o.k.!


----------



## austriacarp (26. Juli 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 84 Schrittlänge und fahre ein 18". Passt wunderbar


Mit der Sattelstütze ausgezogen bis zum Anschlag ist besonders für den Stereo Rahmen ein Traum bei dieser Geometrie wo das Sattelrohr so schief ist das du fast schon am Hinterbau sitzt aber wenn du 60 kg hast auch auf dauer kein Problem. Was für einen Vorteil hat das bei einer SL von 84 so einen kleinen Rahmen zu fahren oder ist dein Oberkörper so kurz das du bei einen 20iger mit den Händen nicht mehr bis zum Lenker kommst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (26. Juli 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 84 Schrittlänge und fahre ein 18". Passt wunderbar



ich hab ne 84cm beinlänge und fahre stereo 18 und ltd race mit 20":

passt auch wunderbar 

es ist alles nur geschmacksache


----------



## Turbo-s (27. Juli 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 84 Schrittlänge und fahre ein 18". Passt wunderbar



Hi,  ja ich denke da liege ich auch irgendwo. Es ist ja auch sehr eine individuelle Sache und auch die Körperproportionen sind nicht überall gleich. Mein Kumpel hat etwas kürzere Beine ist aber insgesamt 6 Zentimeter größer (er guckt sich heute beim Händler übrigens ein 11er Team an Größe 18Zoll). Ich habe zum Beispiel aber wiederum längere Arme, mir passt also ein kompakteres bike dafür aber nehme ich meist eine geringfügig längere Vorbauvariante bzw rüste nicht auf eine kürzere um. 

Ich denke auch der Einsatzzweck bestimmt viel wie das Bike angepasst wird. Ich lese immer wieder das kürzere Vorbauten viel zur Quirligkeit eines Bikes beitragen, das stimmt mit Sicherheit auch. Wenn ich allerdings das Stereo als Tourentaugliches Trailmonster betrachte ist mir der (etwas) längere Vorbau wichtiger. Dazu ändert sich bei mir auch das Ritzelpaket in eine länger übersetzte Version. Ich persönlich fahre ja auch keinen Kettenspanner, der durchaus seine Berechtigung hat und wenn ich mir anschaue was manche von Euch mit den Stereos so an Tricks machen beim Trail blasen... RESPEKT! Das bin aber nicht ich. Ich bin der Typ der den Feldberg hochfährt und sich bei der Abfahrt daran erinnert dass er mit "No Way Ray" groß geworden ist und sich dann über die Reserven des Fahrwerks freut wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt an einer kleinen Bodenerhebung mal eine kleine Flugstunde einzulegen oder im Großstadtdschungel von Frankfurt auch mal über die Parkbank zu düsen anstatt dran vorbei. 

Das Thema der Dämpfereinstellung ist ein eigenes für sich gesehen, wer wie ich vom Harddtail übers Race-Fully kommt und wenig technische Trails fährt mag's einfach etwas straffer hinten. Mit einem weicheren Setup gelingt bestimmt der Manual-Bunny-Hop besser und geschmeidiger, aber hey, wie viele von euch machen das auf ihren Ausfahrten? Ich eher weniger... 

Ich lese sehr gerne die zum Teil hitzigen Diskussionen mit. Weiß aber auch das der individuelle Geschmack und die eigene Körpergeometrie einen großen Einfluss auf das Bikerglück hat.

So, ich muss heute morgen den hessichen Seebewohner names "Babbelfisch" gefühstückt haben...


----------



## derAndre (27. Juli 2012)

Zur Erklärung:

Ich könnte gut ein 20" fahren. Trotzdem fahre ich einen 60er Vorbau. Bin aber ein Sitzriese. Sprich, ich habe 84 Beinlänge bei 184 Gesamtlänge und ich komme vom BMX. Dieses riesengroße Rad hat mir am Anfang gar nicht so richtig gepasst. Der tatsächliche flache Sitztwinkel wird natürlich etwas problematisch, weil der virtuelle Sitzwinkel bei meinem Sattelauszug auf 70° schrumpft. Das ist nicht optimal für lange Touren und steile Anstiege. Dafür ist das Bike Bergab und in der Luft für mich ideal zu handhaben.

wie Turbo-S schon schreibt das Setup ist total individuell.


----------



## Turbo-s (27. Juli 2012)

Hi, mal was ganz anderes.

Ich sehe auf den Fotos dass viele von Euch auch im Toureneinsatz Knie/Beinschoner tragen.

Wie ist das denn so? Stört das Arg beim Fahren? Ich fahre ja immer die Feldbergrunden und an manchen Passagen denke ich mir immer wenn Du jetzt ein paar Protektoren hättest würde es wenigstens nicht so weh tun wenn Du Dich jetzt auf die Fresse legst. Ich fahre ja( wie man oben lesen kann) nicht soo aggressiv, aber auf der anderen Seite fahre ich seit den Neunizigern mit Helm und langen Handschuhen (und zwar immer). 

Welche wären denn da gut?


----------



## dusi__ (27. Juli 2012)

ich fahre jetzt seit 2 jahren knieschoner von 661 (nicht genau die auf dem bild  )






ich muss schon zugestehen das die dinger bei langen uphill aktionen schon ein wenig nerven.
aber für normale touren sind sie wirklich gut zu tragen und man traut sich automatisch schon ein wenig mehr beim bergab rollen als vorher


----------



## Turbo-s (27. Juli 2012)

ICh hab mal geschaut und die hier gefunden. 









Zugegebenerweise muss ich sagen dass ich zu dem Thema keine wirkliche Ahnung habe und mir die nur Aufgrund der Beschreibung (sollen sehr beweglich und leicht sein) und der Farbe (grün oder weiß) rausgeguckt habe. ach ja und hibike hat sie da und das ist nicht weit von mir.


----------



## Anselmus (27. Juli 2012)

Hab die Kyle Strait von 661 und habe die auch immer beim Touren dabei... Am Anfang war es etwas ungewohnt, aber inzwischen merkt mans kaum noch. Allerdings halten die Dinger gut warm. Gerade bei den aktuellen Außentemperaturen merkt man die Wärme darunter richtig. Bei moderaten Temperaturen werden sie zwar auch klatschnass, aber man spürt die Wärme nicht. halten auch bei Temperaturen zwischen 5°C und 10°C noch ganz gut warm, so dass man (ich) dann noch mit Shorts fahren kann...


----------



## Uni560 (27. Juli 2012)

Ich kann die IXS nur empfehlen. Habe ich mir in Beerfelden mal geliehen!
Habe mir bei hibike allerdings die ONeal TrailGuard FR geholt, da die IXS nicht mehr in meiner Größe da waren. Sind absolut gleichwertig mit den IXS. Ich erkenne da keinen wirklichen Unterschied. Gekostet haben sie auch das gleiche.


----------



## derAndre (27. Juli 2012)

Zunächst scheinen die Softgaurds ala 661 kyle straight oder Race Face Digg (hab ich) bequemer. Man kann sie auf langen Touren einfach runter schieben. Allerdings gehen sie nur schwer übern Schuh, so das man sie nie Auszieht, wenn man sie einmal an hat. Außerdem leiern die Bänder recht schnell aus und die Belüftung ist offen geschrieben für'n Popo...

Die halbschalen wie die IXS von Turbo dagegen sind sehr schnell an und wieder ausgezogen und bieten meines Erachtens eine bessere Belüftung. Ich kaufe die IXS oder ähnliche Dainese als Elbogen variante als nächstes. Wenn meine Digg durch sind kommt auch ne Knie&Schienbein Kombi wie die IXS ins Haus.

Ob man sie dann anzieht oder nicht ist ne andere Frage ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Juli 2012)

Ich kann die sixsixone rampage empfehlen. Sind eine der wenigen, die eine
Schaum Kombi sind. Wenn sie richtig sitzen, merkt man sie nach der ersten Fahrt nicht
mehr und schützen tun sie auch super!






Bei Touren über 25grad lasse ich sie aber weg.
Ansonsten super für Tour und park!


----------



## Anselmus (27. Juli 2012)

derAndre schrieb:


> Zunächst scheinen die Softgaurds ala 661 kyle straight oder Race Face Digg (hab ich) bequemer.



In den Kyle Strait oder den DIG sind doch auch Hartschalen drin?! Oder verstehe ich dich falsch?


----------



## derAndre (27. Juli 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> In den Kyle Strait oder den DIG sind doch auch Hartschalen drin?! Oder verstehe ich dich falsch?



Ja sind hartschalen drinne aber so vom Look and Feel muten die eher Soft an mit dem ganzen Neopren gedönse. Ist aber gleich ob Kyle, Dig oder Evo die  haben wenig bis gar keine Belüftung aus meiner Sicht. Ich kann meine eigentlich immer auswringen. Da ist mir sone offene Lösung wie die Dainese oder IXS lieber.


----------



## osbow (27. Juli 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> ich hab ne 84cm beinlänge und fahre stereo 18 und ltd race mit 20":
> 
> passt auch wunderbar
> 
> es ist alles nur geschmacksache



Bei mir das Gleiche. 185 cm groß und 84 cm Schrittlänge. Habe 20" und 18 " im Laden probiert. Eigentlich bräuchte ich 19" deshalb war es mehr eine Geschmacksfrage ob groß und ruhig oder klein und wendig. Für das was ich damit fahren ist der kleinere Rahmen optimal. Hab zwar auch 60er Vorbau probiert, bin dann aber wieder schnell bei 90er gelandet. Nun passt alles. 

Hier zum Thema Knieschoner:



Dddakk schrieb:


> 661 Veggie Knee in L. Preisvorschlag 15 wird akzeptiert. Also incl. Versand 23,5.
> Im Shop auch andere Größen.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/310414064416?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Anselmus (30. Juli 2012)

Die Veggie sind aber jetzt aber ganz ohne Plastik oder d3o.


----------



## Turbo-s (30. Juli 2012)

Hi, 

kurze Frage (1): weil ich das Handbuch nicht zur Hand habe. Am Fox RP23 (hinterer Dämpfer) ist das Blaue Hebelchen. Das hat eingelasert 1, 2 und 3 drauf läßt sich aber nur in zwei Stellungen einrasten (hab ich an drei Stereos 2011-2012 probiert). Wozu ist dass denn da dann?

kurze Frage (2): läßt sich so etwas wie "Rebound" am Dämpfer einstellen, damit meine ich das er etwas schneller wieder ausfedert? 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (30. Juli 2012)

Also bei mir lässt sich das in 3 Positionen einrasten, jeweils mit der Zahl zum Hebel hin. Das stellt die Festigkeit der Pro Predal Platform einstellen, also wie hart die sein soll von 1=leicht bis 3= hart.

Den "Rebound" kannst du an dem roten Rädchen einstellen. Guckst du hier:
http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/ger/d_mpfers/float_rp23.htm


----------



## Turbo-s (30. Juli 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Also bei mir lässt sich das in 3 Positionen einrasten, jeweils mit der Zahl zum Hebel hin. Das stellt die Festigkeit der Pro Predal Platform einstellen, also wie hart die sein soll von 1=leicht bis 3= hart.
> /d_mpfers/float_rp23.htm[/url]



Wenn ich das allerdings lese stimmt das ja dann doch mit meinem Ergebnis überein:

 "Es stehen zwei ProPedal-Hebelstellungen zur Auswahl"

Aber Du hast auch recht, den WAS ICH NCIHT wusste, Hebel und Rädchen sind getrennt einzustellen, Hebel zu 2 Positionen, Rädchen zu drei. 

DANKE für die Hilfestellung... werde das für die nächste Ausfahrt dann probieren.


----------



## Anselmus (30. Juli 2012)

Hatte ich in deiner Beschreibung falsch verstanden  

Der Hebel kann natürlich nur zwei Positionen einnehmen...


----------



## Turbo-s (30. Juli 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Hatte ich in deiner Beschreibung falsch verstanden
> 
> Der Hebel kann natürlich nur zwei Positionen einnehmen...



Ich lerne halt noch. Der letzte FOX den ich hatte war am Rocky Element der konnte das  noch nicht alles, und der Manitou am Canyon war auch anders...

Aber ich muss sagen nach den ersten richtigen 50km im Gelände bin ich sehr angetan vom Fahrwerk des Cube Stereo. Feiner und trotzdem schlcukfreudiger als das Canyon Nerve (naja liegen ja auch 4 Jahre Entwicklung dazwischen).

Grüße!!!


----------



## Mr.Worf (31. Juli 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Ich lerne halt noch. Der letzte FOX den ich hatte war am Rocky Element der konnte das  noch nicht alles, und der Manitou am Canyon war auch anders...
> 
> Aber ich muss sagen nach den ersten richtigen 50km im Gelände bin ich sehr angetan vom Fahrwerk des Cube Stereo. Feiner und trotzdem schlcukfreudiger als das Canyon Nerve (naja liegen ja auch 4 Jahre Entwicklung dazwischen).
> 
> Grüße!!!



Ach weiste, dass Stereo ist schon nen feines. Auch wenn hier einige mosern, wegen Qualität, usw. Wenn der Bock auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse abgestimmt ist, stimmt einfach das Preis, Leistungsverhältniss. Punkt!
Denke das kein Bike zu 100% den jeweiligen Benutzer passt.
Jeder ist anders....

Als meist passiver Mitleser, danke ich für verschieden Tips.
Habe jetzt z.B. die Huber Bushings eingebaut. Nach gut 8000km Laufleistung, waren die alten Dämpferbuchsen, komplett fratze.... Find ich aber i.O. nach den KM in 2,5 Jahren.
Dank an WINGOVER für die schnelle Bearbeitung.

Zu deiner Knieschoner Frage noch:
Komme mit den IXS Assault sehr gut klar. Kneift nix, aber jedes Bein ist anders.
Aber Ellenbogen nicht vergessen. Ist auf dauer billiger, als Narben tattoowieren zu lassen.  
Kappla Worf


----------



## Turbo-s (31. Juli 2012)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> Zu deiner Knieschoner Frage noch:
> Komme mit den IXS Assault sehr gut klar. Kneift nix, aber jedes Bein ist anders.
> Aber Ellenbogen nicht vergessen. Ist auf dauer billiger, als Narben tattoowieren zu lassen.
> Kappla Worf



Mist... an die Ellenbogendinger hab ich nicht gedacht...


----------



## Turbo-s (1. August 2012)

Hallo,

An diejenigen die eine Revelation Dual Air in ihrem Stereo fahren, gibt es im Netz irgendwo einen guten link wie man Sie einstellt, in Bedienungsanleitung der RS geht mehr auf die allgemeine Wartung ein. Es ist aber möglich die Gabel durch die zwei Luftkammern besser einzustellen, aber das ist nich explizit beschrieben.

Danke & Gruss


----------



## jammerlappen (1. August 2012)

Was meinste denn / was stört Dich? So wirklich viel kannste ja nicht einstellen...


----------



## Vincy (1. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> An diejenigen die eine Revelation Dual Air in ihrem Stereo fahren, gibt es im Netz irgendwo einen guten link wie man Sie einstellt, in Bedienungsanleitung der RS geht mehr auf die allgemeine Wartung ein. Es ist aber möglich die Gabel durch die zwei Luftkammern besser einzustellen, aber das ist nich explizit beschrieben.
> 
> Danke & Gruss


 
Dein Stereo hat doch Dual Position Air, da hast nur ein Ventil. Bei dem Luftdruck mußt dich herantesten, was dir da lieber zusagt. Versuch macht klug! 
Bedienungsanleitung: 
http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/95-4015-022-000%20print_0.pdf 
http://www.sram.com/sites/default/f..._air_tuning_guide_gen.0000000004160_rev_a.pdf


----------



## Vincy (5. August 2012)

*new Cube Stereo 2013*
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/cube-2013-mountain-bikes-launched-at-alpe-dhuez-34831/
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gallery/article/cube-2013-mountain-bikes-launched-at-alpe-dhuez-34831

Stereo ETC (Efficient Trail Control) range. The new Stereo range includes the HPC 160mm 650B and the HPC 140mm 29er.

The *Stereo SHPC* *650B* (160mm) will be made in three builds, the top of the line being the *SLT* model (XX and Race Face NEXT SL groupset with Reynolds carbon wheelset at £6,599) weighing in at less than 10kg, full build. Followed by the *SL* (XO groupset with DT Swiss AM 2.7 wheelset at £3,999) and the *Race* model (XT groupset with DT Swiss AM 2.7 wheelset at £2,999). 


*Stereo SHPC 29er*
As part of the new ETC range, the Stereo Super HPC 140 29ers (2.1kg including shock) will benefit from the same upgrades as the 650B frame and again the bikes will be offered in three models, the* SLT* (XX and Race Face NEXT SL groupset with Reynolds carbon wheelset at £6,299) followed by the *SL* (XT groupset and brakes, with DT Swiss AM 2.9 wheelset at £3,699) and the *Race *model (XT groupset, Magura brakes and SR Radium MA wheelset at £2,999)



*Stereo SHPC 650B*




*Stereo SHPC 29er*


















http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/08/06/cube-stellt-neue-29er-vor-stereo-super-hpc/



Videoclip [ame="http://vimeo.com/46961314"]CUBE STEREO 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]





*Eurobike Trailer new Cube Stereo 2013*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7ycSoloSjbc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaktusflo (5. August 2012)

"Gefällt mir" -> mal so gar nicht :-(


----------



## fatz (5. August 2012)

gefallen tut's mir jetzt auch ned besonders, aber immerhin scheinen mal wieder ein paar sram-komponenten dran zu sein.
was allerdings etwas komisch ist, ist der leichte knick im sattelrohr. waer interessant, wie weit die stuetze reingeht.


----------



## austriacarp (5. August 2012)

endlich ein Stereo mit einen ordentlichen Hinterbau


----------



## cytrax (5. August 2012)

Und wieder 2 farbig  rot/blau können die ned mal bei einer bleiben? nur blau oder rot?....


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. August 2012)

Preise zwischen 3800 - 8400 EUR für ein Stereo .... hmm, bisserl übertrieben . Ich hab meins für 2000 bekommen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2012)

also das rad hat mal so gar nix mehr... schreib einfach irgend nen anderen namen aus ner taiwan klitsche neben dran drauf und kein mensch merkts... weg vom eigenständigen, hin zur massenware. naja, vll. hilfts ja der organisation zwischen herstellung und vertrieb!


----------



## cytrax (5. August 2012)

Preis is schon hammer...da bekommt man bei anderen firmen mehr dafür. Da is ja ein Demo 8 II mit 5k noch günstig dagegen


----------



## Schempi (5. August 2012)

Also das Oberrohr ist direkt aus nem WLS Rahmen gekommen, oder? :S


----------



## Route66 (5. August 2012)

Hi,

das neue gefällt mir so auch erst mal nicht.
Hat leider überhaupt nichts mehr mit der alten, geilen "Stereo-Optik" zu tun. 
Und dann noch als 29er  ... 
Schade. 
Und wenn man dann noch die Preise anschaut kann man sich auch getrost wieder in anderen Lagern umschauen. 

Gruß 
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yin (6. August 2012)

Fast wie ein Ghost Lector. 








http://www.mhw-bike-house.de/shop/data/images-gg/MY12_RTLector5700_black-grey-blue.jpg

Der geniale Look und der perfekte Schwerpunkt des Classic Stereo ist wohl dahin. Anyway, bin schon gut versorgt das hält noch ne Weile .. 
Den WLS Knick find ich aber gut. Da kann man den Rahmen auch mal ne Nummer größer nehmen.
Ich denke die ursprüngliche enge Dämpferkonstruktion war mit den größeren Rädern einfach nicht mehr machbar.


----------



## captain_j (6. August 2012)

... sie machen's halt gleich wie Scott, die haben auch das Genius Konzept komplett verworfen und sich für technisch einfachere Rahmenkonzepte (für 650B und 29) entschieden. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die großen Laufräder und das alte Rahmenkonzept zusammen funktioniert hätten, und das ist nun mal der Trend. 
Immerhin bietet Cube 160mm, da sind sie schon Vorreiter. 

Ich finde auch das der Dual Trail Hinterbau von der Funktionalität einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß war, der ganze Rahmen viel zu schwer war und gebrochen ist das Zeug auch oft.

Das die (geile) Optik dahin ist, ist leider nicht zu leugnen ....


----------



## Turbo-s (6. August 2012)

Nun ja... Also wie soll ich es sagen....

GEFÄLLT MIR NICHT. Ich habe das Cube auch wegen der Optik genommen bei gleicher Leistung. Hätte ich das wie beim 2013 gewollt hätte ich auch ein Canyon nehmen können.

Schade... Aber hey das ist eben der Fortschritt und die werden sich dabei was gedacht haben. Ich für meinen Fall bin jedefalls froh das "alte" zu haben. Nach dem drehen sich die Leute am Feldberg noch um.


----------



## soulslight (6. August 2012)

die optik ist wie bei vielen anderen bikes auch, einfach beliebig. und was die preisgestaltung angeht, es werden wohl die preise für die carbonausführungen sein. mal sehen was die alurahmen kosten werden, oder wird es da gar keine geben?


----------



## Themeankitty (6. August 2012)

Ich gehe stark davon aus das es auch Alurahmen beim Stereo gibt, es kann doch nicht sein das der Einstiegspreis bei 3800 liegt


----------



## osbow (6. August 2012)

Glaube ich nicht. Damit würden Sie sich sicher ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. Cube wird ja von vielen 08/15-Bikern gefahren. Da gibt nicht jeder gleich mal 4k für ein MTB aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (6. August 2012)

Mich wundert es nur das die bei einen komplett neu konstruierten Bike den Dämpfer senkrecht eingebaut haben wenn viele neue Modelle schon wieder davon abgekommen sind und den Dämpfer schräg verbauen. Kann von mir aus nur sagen das ich noch keinen besseren Hinterbau wie den vom Spezi Enduro gefahren bin und da waren schon einige Bikes dabei unter andern auch das alte Stereo.


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. August 2012)

rein optisch find ich´s besser (bis auf den dünnen, langen Umlenkhebel!), Dämpfer ist nun endlich aus der Schußlinie, Sitzrohr hofentlicher steiler und ich hoffe der Lenkwinkel flacher)!
interessant aber nur als 26ér und zu erschwinglichen Preisen!

das Video find ich schon mal nicht schlecht. (hätte aber auch mit dem "alten" Stereo spaß gemacht!) 



austriacarp schrieb:


> Mich wundert es nur das die bei einen komplett neu konstruierten Bike den Dämpfer senkrecht eingebaut haben wenn viele neue Modelle schon wieder davon abgekommen sind und den Dämpfer schräg verbauen. Kann von mir aus nur sagen das ich noch keinen besseren Hinterbau wie den vom Spezi Enduro gefahren bin und da waren schon einige Bikes dabei unter andern auch das alte Stereo.



aber auch Speci hat viele Bikes bei denen der Dämpfer steht und sehr gut funktioniert! (was aber nicht heist das das bei dem Bike auch so ist!)


----------



## Beppe (6. August 2012)

Leute wartet doch erstmal die Urteile von Bravo und Poprocky ab


----------



## na!To (6. August 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Cube Stereo 650b*



Sieht aus wie das alte Rocky Moutain Altitude 

...und so toll leicht das SLT sein wird, mit seinen 10kg in größe S, dem Bike, mit dem Federweg, fehlt etwas essentielles: eine Stütze ala RS Reverb.


----------



## austriacarp (6. August 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> rein optisch find ich´s besser (bis auf den dünnen, langen Umlenkhebel!), Dämpfer ist nun endlich aus der Schußlinie, Sitzrohr hofentlicher steiler und ich hoffe der Lenkwinkel flacher)!
> interessant aber nur als 26ér und zu erschwinglichen Preisen!
> 
> das Video find ich schon mal nicht schlecht. (hätte aber auch mit dem "alten" Stereo spaß gemacht!)
> ...


aktuell aber nicht mehr Stumpjumper und auch Enduro haben den Dämpfer nicht mehr senkrecht nur mehr das Pitch was ja das alte Enduro ist.


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. August 2012)

ach erzähl


----------



## Mr.Worf (6. August 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


>


Also ich finde es geil! Hat aber mit dem Stereo nur noch den Namen gleich, oder?

Aber 8000 
Für mich sieht es dem Trek Remedy sehr ähnlich. Und ob die Dämpferwippe hält???
Das Stereo hatte schon nen schönen Rahmen mit Wiedererkennungswert, der ist nun dahin.... 
Die hätten dem Kind auch nen neuen Namen geben können.
Modellpflege ist besser, als standig neue Modelle rauszuhauen.
Und wenn es störte, dass der Dämpfer unter Dreck Dauerbeschuß saß, der mußte es ja nicht kaufen! 
Und zu 27,5 Zoll!
Schon mal dran gedacht, dass nen 2,4er in 26 Zoll, knapp 27 Zoll hat!?


----------



## Turbo-s (7. August 2012)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass nen 2,4er in 26 Zoll, knapp 27 Zoll hat!?



Danke. Genau das habe ich auch die ganze Zeit gedacht... 

@FR-Sniper OFF TOPIC ... ich mag Deinen Ars...


----------



## Turbo-s (7. August 2012)

So ich muss jetzt nochmal nachfragen wie die Revelation gut einzustellen ist.

Aus dem Manual geht rein gar nichts hervor.

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/AI2eab6UCQXF2oI6WYGjmfGn2AKwj8ORWSnDla3YG14/mtime:1301946040/sites/default/files/techdocs/2011-revelation-technical-manual.pdf

Die Gabel hat oben ein Schrader-Ventil unten eine Reboundeinstellung. Mir hat bislang der Rebound nicht gepasst, zu wenig, habe jetzt mal das rote untere Rädchen "Rebound" 2 unter Anschlag auf Max Rebound (den Hasen) gedreht. Getestet wird heute abend am Treisberg.

Ansonsten gefällt mir die Dämpfung. Auch der Lockout und die Federwegsverkürzung am Berg (letzte 100 Meter kurz unter dem Gr. Feldberg im Taunus). 

Ich schiele ab und zu auf die FOX Talas RLC Kashima 140,  aber eigentlich nur weil sich irgendwie mal eingenistet hat das Fox besser ist (warum?keine Ahnung). Aber wie heißt es so schön, "never change a running system". Also lasse ich die RockShox drin.


----------



## Anselmus (7. August 2012)

LockOut? Hab ich abgemacht  Nur noch mehr Krams am Lenker

Bei Fox kosten die Servicekits ca 3 mal so viel wie bei RS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (7. August 2012)

Bleib erstmal bei RS


----------



## cytrax (7. August 2012)

Schiele lieber auf ne Lyrik oder ne Marzocchi 55  mit Fox wirst ned glücklich das einzige was die kann is gut ausschauen und des is ja ned sinn und zweck, oder?


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. August 2012)

kann man jetzt soo auch nicht unterschreiben.


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. August 2012)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht, dass nen 2,4er in 26 Zoll, knapp 27 Zoll hat!?



dann hat ja ein 27,5ér mit 2,4 fast 29 Zoll 



Turbo-s schrieb:


> @FR-Sniper OFF TOPIC ... ich mag Deinen Ars...



für Lykra-fahrer unerreichbar  

ich hoffe ich komm morgen mit meinem Stereo in die Berge und kann hier mal wieder paar Bilder zeigen


----------



## osbow (7. August 2012)

Seit einigen Tage habe ich hinten am Schaltzug in der Nähe der Kettenstrebe wo der Schaltzug offen liegt ein nerviges Quietschen wenn ich hochschalte. Weiß jemand wie man das wieder beheben kann?


----------



## austriacarp (7. August 2012)

Schaltzug ölen?


----------



## Anselmus (7. August 2012)

Schaltzug auswechseln und am besten den neuen direkt komplett durchgängig geschlossen verlegen. Entweder die Führungen aufbohren oder mit Kabelbinder festmachen...


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> So ich muss jetzt nochmal nachfragen wie die Revelation gut einzustellen ist.
> 
> Aus dem Manual geht rein gar nichts hervor.
> 
> ...



Was gefällt dir denn nicht?
Wenn du unbedingt was ändern willst, würd ich den Umbau auf Stahlfeder empfehlen (ist auch so sehr lohnenswert!), das Mehrgewicht ist ggü. dem Plus an Performance zu verkraften...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## osbow (8. August 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Schaltzug auswechseln und am besten den neuen direkt komplett durchgängig geschlossen verlegen. Entweder die Führungen aufbohren oder mit Kabelbinder festmachen...



OK, dann hat sich wohl Dreck da eingenistet, oder woher kommt das quietschen? Jemand eine Empfehlung für einen guten Schaltzug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (8. August 2012)

Schimpanso sp41


----------



## austriacarp (8. August 2012)

Jagwire


----------



## xander_v (8. August 2012)

hallo,
ich hahbe vor mir ein cube stereo aufzubauen.
was könnt ihr als dämpfer empfehelen?
an den originalen von fox komme ich leider nicht ran.

hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit anderen dämpfern gemacht?

interesieren würden mich x-fusion, rock shox und dt swiss.
im bikemarkt ist gerade ein fox drin, aber keine ahnung wie die druckstufe und die zugstufe bei dem voreingestellt ist.

danke und gruß alex


----------



## JDEM (9. August 2012)

Vergiss Fox, nimm Rock Shox...

Zum Monarch wurde letztens viel geschrieben, mir taugt der auch im Stereo und scheint mit dem passenden Tune besser zum Stereo Hinterbau zu passen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (9. August 2012)

Nimm den monarch.


----------



## Alex_77 (11. August 2012)

Hallöchen , 
wer kann gute Bunny-hop bzw. Manual mit sein Stereo ? ich tue mir es sehr schwer :-(
Gruß
Alex#77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (11. August 2012)

Bunny hop schon, manual nur auf geeigneten Strecken, d.h. wenn dort ein loch ist 
kann man ja einfach das Hinterrad reindrücken. Auf geraden Strecken schaffe ich keinen.


----------



## Alex_77 (11. August 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Bunny hop schon, manual nur auf geeigneten Strecken, d.h. wenn dort ein loch ist
> kann man ja einfach das Hinterrad reindrücken. Auf geraden Strecken schaffe ich keinen.



danke Bikestarr , 
ich übe , übe , übe ... aber ich habe das Gefühl , die Geometrie + hinterraddämpfer , ermöglichen der Manual nur ganz schwer :-( 
aber : Übung macht den Meister 
Gruss
Alex#77


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. August 2012)

Probier doch erstmal einen "coaster". Das heißt wheelie im stehen. Da lernt man den
Punkt, wo es perfekt ist (zwischen überkippen und nach vorne kippen).


----------



## Soldi (12. August 2012)

Hi Leuts,
nach einem kleinen Sprung und einer etwas unglücklichen Landung mit einem ausgeklicktem Pedal und dem vollen Gewicht auf dem Satttel bei der Landung hat sich gestern meine Rock Shox Reverb mit einem lauteren Knackser verabschiedet. Die Stütze klemmt und lässt sich nur durch viel Kraft und zusätzliche Unterstützung ausfahren, ich gehe davon aus, dass ein Rohr verbogen ist.
Ich stelle mir grad folgende Fragen, da die Reverb eine coole Sache ist, aber vielleicht bauartbedingt an meinem Bike am Limit ist:
1.) Ist so ein kleines Missgeschick durch die Garantie abgedeckt? Von früher weiß ich, dass Sport Import/Rock Shox alles andere als kullant war, ist das jetzt bei Sram anders?
2.) Gibt es stabilere Systeme mit größeren Durchmessern? Die Adapterlösung von 34,9mm auf 31,6mm gefällt mir nicht so gut und oben bleiben nur kleinste Durchmesser des Tauchrohrs (ich habe immerhin 90Kg).
3.) Die Klemmung des Sattels harmonisiert alles andere als gut mit meinem Carbonsattelgestell, immer wieder knacken, knirschen, knacksen. Gibt es hier bessere Lösungen?
Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps hab.
Gruß Soldi


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. August 2012)

Soldi schrieb:


> Von früher weiß ich, dass Sport Import/Rock Shox alles andere als kullant war, ist das jetzt bei Sram anders?



schreib den Jungs mal ne Mail, ich hab in den lezten Jahren sehr gute Erfahrung mit denen gemacht!
wenn du das Packet anschickst, leg eine Tafel Schoki bei, manchmal hilft etwas Bestechung 
ich drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## osbow (13. August 2012)

Sind Dura Ace Lagerschalen kompatibel mit der standardmäßigen LX-Kurbel? Oder gibt es da unterschiede?


----------



## Turbo-s (13. August 2012)

Hallo,

so nach der Ausfahrt zwei kleine Dinge.

Erstens ein Maleur. Die Syntace P6 Carbon Sattelstütze knackt und zwar lässt sich die Sattelaufnahme am Carbonrohr ein 100stel Millimeter Bewegen. Sattelstütze im Sattelrohr fest, den Sattel selbst nach links oder nach rechts drücken. Knack, mal schauen was daraus wird. 

Zweitens, nachdem ich ja nun doch häufiger Trails unter die Stollenreifen nehme habe ich mir mal die BIONICON Chainguide V2 gegönnt. 

Nach den ersten 36 km nicht viel zu berichten ausser einem leichten Surren, Schalten geht gänzlich ohne Probleme.







Ich habe mich so sehr an das Stereo gewöhnt dass das eigentlich Hauptgefährt nun seit 3 Monaten ungenutzt nagelneu ungefahren im Keller steht... Ich glaube das Sting ist traurig, Aber ich mache mich bald dran es dann zur Trail-Rakete aufzubauen, damit die Grenze zum Stereo deutsclicher wird. Stereo= Trail und Grob . Sting= Waldautobahn und Schnell.


----------



## wickedstyle (14. August 2012)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal die weiße Schrift auf dem schwarzen Stereo entfernt? Bin da für Tipps empfänglich. Ich habe mal was von MucOff Bremsenreiniger gehört, hat das jemand schon mal versucht?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (14. August 2012)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon mal die weiße Schrift auf dem schwarzen Stereo entfernt? Bin da für Tipps empfänglich. Ich habe mal was von MucOff Bremsenreiniger gehört, hat das jemand schon mal versucht?


Den bekommste nicht ab ,ist doch glaube ich gelasert wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.Hatte ich auch mal versucht ,als ich noch ein Stereo hatte.


----------



## wickedstyle (14. August 2012)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Also doch eloxieren oder pulvern, verdammt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (14. August 2012)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung. Also doch eloxieren oder pulvern, verdammt



nicht mal das wird helfen, da siehst das gelaserte immer noch, da der laser material 
abtraegt (verdampft). da kannst eigentlich gleich den guten alten edding nehmen.


----------



## Guerill0 (14. August 2012)

Das muss ein Aprilscherz sein.
Kein 26" mehr und 0815 Rahmen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/10/cube-stereo-2013-650b-und-29er-985kg-bei-160mm-federweg/


----------



## Anselmus (14. August 2012)

Also mein Fall ist der Rahme nicht mehr, sieht irgendwie nicht mehr so bullig aus, wie der vorige. Das war, was mir optisch ganz gut gefallen hat am Stereo.


----------



## fatz (14. August 2012)

@anselmus:
nur weil ich dich grad seh: wie laeuft's mit der kefue? kannst ja mal n bild reinstellen


----------



## Mr.Worf (14. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jetzt noch richtige Bremsscheiben druff und dann haste noch mehr Spaß! 
Mein Sting, ist ein EX9! 
Die V2 ist auch ein guter "Verschleiss Indikator" Ich hätte sonst nach einen Kettenwechsel nicht gemerkt, das die Blätter hinüber sind. 
Kann man schlecht erkennen, mach auf jeden Fall 3 Kabelbinder dran.


*Umso mehr ich mir das "Neue Stereo" anschaue, umso geiler find ich das alte!*

Kappla Worf


----------



## OIRAM (14. August 2012)

*Also ich find das neu Stereo, in der 650B Variante, schaut gut aus...
Wenn es das mal wieder in dem klassischen "black anodized" geben würd, könnt ich schon schwach werden.
Aber was soll der Hobel eigentlich kosten und wird es den auch in Alu geben ?*


----------



## cytrax (14. August 2012)

Kein Alu, Hobel zu teuer. U 10Kg MUSS teuer sein


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. August 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> Aber was soll der Hobel eigentlich kosten und wird es den auch in Alu geben ?*



Sind echte Schnapper ... ab 3400 geht's los und endet bei 8tausendirgendwas.


----------



## Anselmus (15. August 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> @anselmus:
> nur weil ich dich grad seh: wie laeuft's mit der kefue? kannst ja mal n bild reinstellen



Läuft super bis jetzt. Bin allerdings noch nicht dazu gekommen,auf 2fach umzubauen. Werde die Tage mal nen Bildchen machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (15. August 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Sind echte Schnapper ... ab 3400 geht's los und endet bei 8tausendirgendwas.



das bedeutet, das wir unsrer stereos hegen und pflegen müssen, damit sie uralt werden. 

warum tut cube so etwas? so langweilige und ausserordentlich teure bikes? 

für einen massenhersteller doch etwas ungeschickt, oder?

oder fehlen uns noch einige informationen und cube hat erstmal nur die 1. liga vorgestellt.

wenn nicht gehen wir dann zu canyon oder radon oder rose oder ....

andere familien haben auch hübsche töchter


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. August 2012)

It's all about the money...wenn ihnen die 29er schon aus den Händen gerissen wurden und es Anzeichen gibt, dass es mit 650b ähnlich wird, wäre es wirtschaftlich konsequent diese Bereiche weiter zu pushen. Denke Cube versucht dazu noch mit dem neuen Stereo etwas das Mainstream-image aufzupolieren und neue Käuferschichten zu erschließen...


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. August 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> wenn nicht gehen wir dann zu canyon oder radon oder rose oder ....



 Rein optisch finde ich das neue absolut langweilig.
Könnte aber ein sehr geschickter Schachzug von Cube sein.
Langsam und unauffällig die schönen individuellen Modelle gegen
0815 einzuwechseln. Tja, heutzutage ist eben ein jeder Profitgierig.


----------



## OIRAM (15. August 2012)

*


Sirrah73 schrieb:



			Sind echte Schnapper ... ab 3400 geht's los und endet bei 8tausendirgendwas.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ups... Na dann warten mir mal bis zum Jahreswechsel 2013/2014...



			
				XERTO schrieb:
			
		


			wenn nicht gehen wir dann zu canyon oder radon oder rose oder ....

andere familien haben auch hübsche töchter
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Da müssen wir uns nur auf einen Hersteller einigen, damit das beim nächsten Treffen auch wieder alles passt...

Man ist das heiß drausen, mal noch n Stündchen warten bis ich zum Biken vor die Tür geh...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Soldi (16. August 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Kein Alu, Hobel zu teuer. U 10Kg MUSS teuer sein


Kann auch sein, dass Cube ein bisschen ausmisten will, aktuell ziemlich viele ähnliche Modelle:
-Stereo Alu/Carbon
-Sting Carbon
-AMS Alu/Carbon
-Fritzz Alu
Und mit dem Däpfer an der Stelle des Cubes wird beim Federweg kein Spielraum mehr nach oben sein.


----------



## Maas89 (16. August 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich bin seit einigen Monaten am Überlegen mir ein AM Bike zu kaufen und von Anfang an hab ich mich eigentlich in das Stereo verliebt. Jetzt habe ich ein Angebot für das 2012er Stereo Pro für 1799. Würdet ihr da zuschlagen? 

Würdet ihr eher das 2011er Modell oder das 2012er kaufen? Oder ist das eine reine Geschmacksfrage wegen der Rahmenfarbe? Klar die Bremsen haben sich geändert aber sonst ist nichts wesentliches passiert oder? 

Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (16. August 2012)

Wenn du das 2011er Pro kaufts musst du fast automatisch neue Bremsen mitkaufen.
Die Hayes halten nur wenige über längere Zeiträume aus.
Ich würde sagen 2012.


----------



## Maas89 (16. August 2012)

Das dachte ich mir schon fast  Mir gefällt die Rahmenfarbe vom 2011er aber so gut  Wobei das 12er ja auch nicht so schlecht aussieht. Was hälst du denn von dem Preis? Ich würde sagen das der nicht schlecht ist, ein paar Flats oder Klickpedale bekomm ich mit Sicherheit noch dazu


----------



## Cube99 (16. August 2012)

Ich wÃ¼rde dir evtl. mein 2011 stereo pro mit nagelneuem rahmen und elixir 5 fÃ¼r 1400â¬ verkaufen   schreib einfach mal ne pn, dann kann ichs mir Ja nochmal Ã¼berlegen ob ich mich von ihm trenn


----------



## FR-Sniper (17. August 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> ich bin seit einigen Monaten am Überlegen mir ein AM Bike zu kaufen und von Anfang an hab ich mich eigentlich in das Stereo verliebt. Jetzt habe ich ein Angebot für das 2012er Stereo Pro für 1799. Würdet ihr da zuschlagen?



wenn es ein Händler ist, sag halt du willst andere Bremsen!
dann soll er die Hayes zurücknehmen und eine andere Bremse kostet nur noch einen geringen Aufpreis. (meine Empfehlung wäre was von Shimano, ich hab von Deore über Saint bis hin zur XTR schon alles gehabt!)


----------



## MTB_Dragon_Seb (17. August 2012)

Zum neuen Stereo:
Topmodell 7599.-
Drunter 4599.- Farbe schwarz mit rot, mit magic Sattelstütze.
ist meine info
das unterste ist schwarz weiß, preis hab ich vergess´n.
Alle Carbon.
Ich finds geil und werd mir ein 650B 160mm raus lassen!


----------



## austriacarp (18. August 2012)

amsCubbi schrieb:


> Zum neuen Stereo:
> Topmodell 7599.-
> Drunter 4599.- Farbe schwarz mit rot, mit magic Sattelstütze.
> ist meine info
> ...


Für das Geld bekommt man auch schon ein ordentliches Bike


----------



## Maas89 (18. August 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> wenn es ein Händler ist, sag halt du willst andere Bremsen!
> dann soll er die Hayes zurücknehmen und eine andere Bremse kostet nur noch einen geringen Aufpreis. (meine Empfehlung wäre was von Shimano, ich hab von Deore über Saint bis hin zur XTR schon alles gehabt!)



Das Angebot ist schon für ein 2012er Modell, da sind ja schon die Formula RX verbaut 

@amsCubbi
Was bleibt dann denjenigen übrich die ein All Mountain von Cube haben wollen aber nicht mehr als 2000 ausgeben wollen? Die können maximal auf ein AMS 150 ausweichen das aber eine sportliche Geometrie hat


----------



## Vincy (18. August 2012)

Verwechselst es wohl mit dem AMS 100 und AMS 110. Das AMS 130 und AMS 150 haben eine andere Geometrie (kürzere OBL, flacheren LW).


----------



## Maas89 (18. August 2012)

Ja aber das Stereo ist doch vom Oberrohr trotzdem nochmal kürzer oder sehe ich das falsch? 

Ist das eigentlich richtig das man beim Stereo mehr "im" Fahrrad sitzt und nicht wie bei dem AMS "auf" dem Bike?


----------



## fatz (18. August 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> FÃ¼r das Geld bekommt man auch schon ein ordentliches Bike


eben und auf die gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen, fuer 4 riesen kannst dir ein bike 
selber zusammenstellen mit schon sehr feinen komponenten.


Maas89 schrieb:


> Was bleibt dann denjenigen Ã¼brich die ein All Mountain von Cube haben wollen aber nicht mehr als 2000â¬ ausgeben wollen?


wieso zur hoelle sollte jemand unbedingt ein bike von einer 0815-firma wollen?
wenn ich sowas will, gibt's auch genug andere. das muss nicht von cube sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (18. August 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> eben und auf die gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen, fuer 4 riesen kannst dir ein bike
> selber zusammenstellen mit schon sehr feinen komponenten.


Genau so ist es und bis jetzt waren die Cubes einfach nur Bikes der Mittelklasse


----------



## fatz (19. August 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> bis jetzt waren die Cubes einfach nur Bikes der Mittelklasse


ja, und kein kultlabel mit dem man verheiratet ist. ganz ehrlich, ich bin 5 jahre ein stereo
gefahren, weil es 06 ein gutes bike fuer relativ wenig geld war. vor einem jahr war dann 
was anderes faellig. der grund warum ich mir dann ein liteville gekauft hab war nicht, weil 
das eine geile bikemarke ist (was in diesem falle sogar stimmen wuerde. zumindest wird 
es behauptet) , sondern weil das 301 das bike war, was mir am besten fuer das taugt, 
was ich so fahre. wegen mir koennt auf dem rahmen shit draufstehen, wenn's taugt 
taugt's. 
aber ich weiss auch, dass ich mit der meinung ziemlich allein dasteh. warum sonst 
wuerden die leut cube raeder mit zb. einer hayes stroker fuer nicht mal wenig geld aus 
den haenden reissen und dabei noch nicht mal merken wie sie verarscht werden.
oder anders ausgedrueckt: frueher hatte cube ein echt gutes preis/leistungsverhaeltnis,
dann setzte die gewinnmaximierungsphase ein (schrottparts + preiserhoehungen) und
jetzt wird anscheinend versucht mit astronomischen preisen ein premium-marken-image,
zu generieren. bin gespannt wie das ankommt.

um noch was zum thema zu sagen: ich bin gespannt wie ein alter regenschirm, wann
die ersten rahmenbrueche auftauchen. fuer 160mm federweg ist das gewicht schon 
sehr sportlich.


----------



## Soldi (19. August 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ja, und kein kultlabel mit dem man verheiratet ist. ganz ehrlich, ich bin 5 jahre ein stereo
> gefahren, weil es 06 ein gutes bike fuer relativ wenig geld war. vor einem jahr war dann
> was anderes faellig. der grund warum ich mir dann ein liteville gekauft hab war nicht, weil
> das eine geile bikemarke ist (was in diesem falle sogar stimmen wuerde. zumindest wird
> ...


@fatz
Ganz so überspitz wie Du es darstellst ist es auch nicht. 
Wenn Du ein Cube mit ein Ami-Bike oder andere etablierte Marken beim Händler siehst dann hast Du meist immer noch ein ordentliches Preis-, Leistungsverhältnis. Das hatte ich Anfang des Jahres gesehen, als ich meinen Fuhrpark erneuern wollte. Wenn Du bei Scott und co schaust zahlst Du immer noch mal einen ordentlichen Aufschlag. Dann gibt es noch die Canyons, die Hausmarken von Rose usw. die günstiger abschneiden, die findest Du aber eben meist nicht beim lokalen Händler.
Bei uns in der Gegend dürfte Cube die Marke sein, die mit Abstand am Meisten verkauft wird und das schaffst Du nicht, wenn Du ein schlechtes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis hast. Wobei ich auch sagen muss mir wäre es lieber gewesen an meinem Stereo hätte sich eine Magura statt einer dauerquietschenden Bremse aus Italien verirrt!
Zu den 2013er Modellen: Mit einem Tune-Sattel, "nur" 2,25er Reifen, dementsprechenden Schläuchen, Laufrädern und dem Verzicht auf eine versenkbare Sattelstütze kannst Du das Gewicht schon ordentlich drücken. Das der Preis stark nach oben geht ist klar, ob der Markt dafür da ist muss sich zeigen, ich bezweifle, dass ich in dieser Preisklasse zu einem Cube greifen würde. Ich vermute auch, dass die Modelpolitik durch diese Maßnahme komplett anders ausfallen wird, das bedeutet die Bikes die wir fahren heißen dann nicht mehr "Stereo" sondern eben anders.


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. August 2012)

Ich denke auch Fatz, dass ist der Punkt. Das Rad muss sitzen.

Mit meinem 2011er Stereo finde ich, hatte ich noch Glück. Am Saisonende für 1900 gekauft mit aus meiner Sicht noch vernünftigen Komponenten. Nachgerüstet Sattel, LRS, Vorbau, Pedale = 500 EUR. Also zusammen 2400 EUR für mein und mir passendes Stereo. 

Ist mein Stereo perfekt ? Nein. Reicht es für 80 % Mittelgebirge und 20 % Alpen ? Ja. Passt es für mich ? Ja. 

Aber mehr Geld würd ich jetzt auch nicht in ein Produkt von der Stange investieren, wo ich wüsste ich müsste die Hälfte der Komponenten tauschen. Da würde es dann echt Zeit eins zu customizen oder eine andere Marke ins visier zu nehmen. 

Gott sei Dank hab ich aber 2 Gute im Keller . Da kann ich noch ein wenig sparen.


----------



## derAndre (21. August 2012)

Ich denke Cube hat einen Trend gesehen und wahrscheinlich auch erlebt, der zu hochpreisigen RÃ¤dern geht. Ich kann mit gut vorstellen das sich die Carbon Rahmen in den letzten Jahren immer besser verkauft haben. Es gibt eine ziemlich groÃe KÃ¤uferschicht die Cube mit dem neuen "Konzept" anspricht. Diese KÃ¤uferschicht wirst Du nicht hier im Forum antreffen. Ich kann mir vorstellen das Cube damit erfolg haben wird. Sie sind sehr gut vertreten in den Bikeshops der Republik und bringen Ihre Bikes an den Mann. Die Zielgruppe ist eindeutig etwas Ã¤lter als der Durchschnitt hier (40+ wÃ¼rde ich sagen), gut verdienend, etc. bei denen es auf ein 1000,- â¬ mehr oder weniger nicht sooo ankommt. Die etwas gesetzteren Farben bestÃ¤tigen meines Erachtens diese Annahme. Damit graben sie in meinen Augen im Marktsegment von Cannondale ohne deren Preise aufzurufen. Ein Manager von BMW hat Mitte der 90er mal gesagt: "wenn Audi etwas teurer wÃ¤re, kÃ¶nnten sie eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz fÃ¼r uns darstellen". Ein paar Jahr spÃ¤ter hat sich seine Annahme bestÃ¤tigt. So in der Art kann das hier auch laufen.

Vom "Volksbike" zum Prestigeobjekt mit Nutzfaktor. 

Ich bin froh mein Stereo 2009 gekauft zu haben, denn es hatte ein KnÃ¼ller Preis-/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis ist ein gutes Bikes fÃ¼r den Einstieg in die Welt der Fullies und ein feiner TrailrÃ¤uber.


----------



## Turbo-s (22. August 2012)

Hi, um vielleicht ein kleines weiteres Argument in die Preis Diskussion einzufügen:

Bike Komponenten werden von den Herstellern (oder vom Importeur der es dann weiter vertreibt) zumeist in Dollar (USD) eingekauft. Der Euro zu Dollar Wechselkurs hat sich zusehends Aufgrund der Euro Krise zu Lasten des Euro verschlechtert (was umgekehrt gut für unseren Export ist).

Der Nachteil ist dass sich alle Güter die am Weltmarkt in Dollar eingekauft werden müssen, bestes Beispiel Rohöl, verteuern.

Im Januar 2011 lag der Dollar zum Euro bei durchschnittlich 1,45 heute liegt er bei 1,22 im August 2012. Das ist eine Steigerung von 19 Prozent.

Ein Bike (das angenommen zu 100% in Dollar kalkuliert wurde) und Anfang 2011  sagen wir 3000 Euro gekostet hat wuerde heute 2012 demnach schon 3570 Euro kosten. 

Wechselkurs Diffenz = 570 Euro 

Wechlselkurs Änderungen sind eben tückisch.


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. August 2012)

trotz alle dem fehlt CUBE der Kultstatus damit sie solche Preise aufrufen können und auch zu denen verkaufen!
wenn ich was richtig edles will, dann aber auch beim Rahmen (ich mag CUBE, aber ist für mich ist Cube "nur" solide Mittelklasse, wo bisher Preis/Leistung stimmte!)

wird das Fritzz dann eigentlich auch beerdigt?


----------



## PatrickMajewski (22. August 2012)

Mein Stereo ist abzugeben. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/29521-cube-stereo-rx


----------



## Guerill0 (22. August 2012)

wenn du's für den Preis losbekommst, dann verkauf ich meins auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (22. August 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> trotz alle dem fehlt CUBE der Kultstatus damit sie solche Preise aufrufen können und auch zu denen verkaufen!
> wenn ich was richtig edles will, dann aber auch beim Rahmen (ich mag CUBE, aber ist für mich ist Cube "nur" solide Mittelklasse, wo bisher Preis/Leistung stimmte!)
> 
> wird das Fritzz dann eigentlich auch beerdigt?



Die Zielgruppe die dann ein Stereo für 4K+ kauft kennt keine anderen Marken als die, die überall in den großen Läden stehen. Das Zauberwort ist dann nur "deutscher Hersteller/made in germany" und schon hat man solche Kunden am Hacken.


----------



## Minddiver (22. August 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Das Zauberwort ist dann nur "deutscher Hersteller/made in germany" und schon hat man solche Kunden am Hacken.



Was bitte ist denn dann Made in Germany? Wo kommen die Rahmen denn her? Wo sind denn die ganzen Entwicklungsabteilungen?

Da ist auch das was ich im Job-Unterforum meinte. Ich kaufe für viel Geld nur da, wo auch entsprechendes Engineering hintersteckt und nicht nur Labeling. 

Irgendwo habe ich eine Rennrad Zeitschrift liegen, wo jeder sich sein eigenen Label gegründet hat. Wie lächerlich ist das?


----------



## jammerlappen (22. August 2012)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> wenn du's für den Preis losbekommst, dann verkauf ich meins auch



ist deins denn auch zu teuer gewesen und in der Sonderlackierung: "black anadizid"?


----------



## osbow (23. August 2012)

Minddiver schrieb:


> Was bitte ist denn dann Made in Germany? Wo kommen die Rahmen denn her? Wo sind denn die ganzen Entwicklungsabteilungen?
> 
> Da ist auch das was ich im Job-Unterforum meinte. Ich kaufe für viel Geld nur da, wo auch entsprechendes Engineering hintersteckt und nicht nur Labeling.
> 
> Irgendwo habe ich eine Rennrad Zeitschrift liegen, wo jeder sich sein eigenen Label gegründet hat. Wie lächerlich ist das?



Ich habe nicht behauptet dass es so ist. Es wird sicher nur gerne aus Verkaufsargument genommen. Und vielen ist das immer noch ein Aufpreis wert. Aber wechseln wir das Thema. Hier geht es um das Stereo.


----------



## Vincy (24. August 2012)

*Cube Eurobike Trailer zum neuen Stereo 2013*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ycSoloSjbc"]CUBE Bikes 2012 - Stereo Super HPC - Official Trailer EUROBIKE 2012 Mountainbike mtb test 4k video- YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. August 2012)

leztens 30° und 1h Zeit mit dem "alten" Stereo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xander_v (24. August 2012)

so mein stereo rahmen ist heute angekommen.
muss noch auf ein paar teile warten und nach den klausuren gehts loß!

hat zufällig noch jemand dieses muddy board übrig und mag es mir verkaufen?


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. August 2012)

Willst du es wegen der Optik oder wg. dem Schutz? Selbst ohne Schutz passiert dem Dämpfer nix, alternativ kannst du auch einen Schlauch spannen...

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## xerto (25. August 2012)

fr sniper

schönes video 

ruhige schnitte

gute fahrtechnik


----------



## xander_v (25. August 2012)

Ja zum Schutz, da ich auch im Winter fahre und es soll nicht so viel salz an den Dämpfer kommen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## osbow (26. August 2012)

So, gestern montiert aber leider noch keine Runde drehen können. Optisch machen die aber einen guten Eindruck!


----------



## Soldi (27. August 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> So, gestern montiert aber leider noch keine Runde drehen können. Optisch machen die aber einen guten Eindruck!


Schraube noch anziehen nicht vergessen!
Optisch echt genial, da sieht meine 2012er Formula R1 urlat aus!


----------



## xerto (27. August 2012)

Soldi schrieb:


> Schraube noch anziehen nicht vergessen!



wo siehst den da ne lockere schraube?


----------



## Hmmwv (27. August 2012)

Rechts von der Bremse zum Adapter. Die linke Schraube ist auch locker.


----------



## xerto (27. August 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Rechts von der Bremse zum Adapter.



stimmt... links auch


----------



## osbow (27. August 2012)

Ja, das Bild ist während der Montage entstanden. 

Heute ist mein neuer Poploc-Hebel gekommen, die Tage dann auch hoffentlich die neue Vario-Stütze und dann kann Italien kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (27. August 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Heute ist mein neuer Poploc-Hebel gekommen,




Firlefanz


----------



## osbow (27. August 2012)

Nachdem mir einmal nach zwei Stürzen die Leitung gerissen und der Hebel abgebrochen ist kriegt das Ding eine letzte Chance. Danach wird auf "klassisch" umgestellt.


----------



## xerto (27. August 2012)

mal ne frage:

passt ein Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Dämpfer - Tune High - High Compression 2012 schwarz 

in 184x 44 in ein 2010er stereo? 

Ist der dämpfer identisch mit 190x 50mm


----------



## christian27884 (27. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

stehe kurz vor dem Kauf einer Teleskop-Sattelstütze. Bin noch unschlüssig welche es denn nun werden soll?

Welche habt ihr am Stereo und wie zufrieden seid ihr?

Bitte vielleicht auch gleich dazuschreiben was ihr für eine Adapter-Hülse habt und woher?

Leitungslänge für Lenkerremote-Hebel und Befestigungart des Kabels würde mich auch interessieren.

Vielen Dank an alle die sich die Zeit nehmen und kurz was dazuschreiben

mfg


----------



## osbow (27. August 2012)

Ich habe aktuell die KindShock i900-R. Bin bisher damit sehr zufrieden. Die gibt es aber nur bis 31,9 mm. Daher brauchst du so eine Reduzierhülse:
http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/4422/lang/x/kw/SIXPACK/

Leitung habe ich am Oberrohr verlegt. Es gibt selbstklebende Kabelhalter. Zum Ende hin noch mal mit einem Kabelbinder an der Sattelstütze und am Rahmen verstärkt. Meine KS (125 mm) verkaufe ich aber aktuell, da ich 150 mm verstellbaren Weg haben möchte. Wenn du also eine Vario-Stütze suchst: ich habe eine im Angebot


----------



## Anselmus (27. August 2012)

Hab seit Mai ne Reverb dran und bin begeistert. Da ich keine Lust hatte die Leitung zu kürzen läuft sie am Unterrohr zusammen mit dem Schaltzugvorne. Die Hülse hab ich aus der Drehbank


----------



## baumeister21 (27. August 2012)

Ich fahre auch seit Anfang der Saison eine Reverb und kann bis jetzt nichts negatives sagen. Hab eine Sixpack Reduzierhülse von HiBike, die ist nämlich recht lang.
Die Leitung habe ich ungekürzt durch den Umlenkhebel geführt und dann am Unterrohr an den anderen Zügen mit Kabelbindern befestigt. Ist bei meinem 20" Rahmen einen Tick zu lang, aber das nehme ich in kauf. Wegen ca. 15 cm kürze ich nicht extra die Leitung.


----------



## Vincy (27. August 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> mal ne frage:
> 
> passt ein Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Dämpfer - Tune High - High Compression 2012 schwarz
> in 184x 44 in ein 2010er stereo?
> Ist der dämpfer identisch mit 190x 50mm


 
Passen ja, hast dann aber weniger Federweg (nur noch ca 125mm) und die Geometrie verändert sich etwas (flacher)!
184x44 ist ungleich 190x50.


----------



## psx0407 (27. August 2012)

christian27884 schrieb:


> Welche (Stütze) habt ihr am Stereo und wie zufrieden seid ihr?


ich hatte bisher nur an meinem ghost enduro die kindshock i900 ohne remote (also hebel unter´m sattel) im einsatz. vor ein paar monaten kam ich auf die idee, die kindshock mit 31,8 per reduzierhülse auch auf´m stereo zu nutzen.
das hatte ich bisher wg. der optik abgelehnt: mir gefällt die fette sattelstütze so gut am stereo...   
aber der komfortgewinn durch die vario-sattelstütze ist klasse und wertet das stereo ohne zweifel auf. ich nutze die stütze sehr oft beim fahren und ich brauche auch keinen remote-hebel.
die reduzierhülse ist von sixpack.

psx0407

p.s.:
die optik ist nun auch nicht schlechter als vorher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (27. August 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> ich nutze die stütze sehr oft beim fahren und ich brauche auch keinen remote-hebel.
> die reduzierhülse ist von sixpack.



Probier mal eine mit Remote und du wirst nix anderes mehr haben wollen.


----------



## psx0407 (28. August 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Probier mal eine mit Remote und du wirst nix anderes mehr haben wollen.



dann fällt aber der schnelle wechsel der stütze von einem bike auf´s andere flach - ich habe drei bikes und bei zweien nutze ich eine kindshock-stütze.

psx0407


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. August 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Probier mal eine mit Remote und du wirst nix anderes mehr haben wollen.



Hehe, genau das gleiche dachte ich auch :-D (was man nicht kennt, vermisst man nicht oder so ähnlich  )

Ist wirklich sehr lohnenswert die Remotebedienung.


----------



## xerto (28. August 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Passen ja, hast dann aber weniger Federweg (nur noch ca 125mm) und die Geometrie verändert sich etwas (flacher)!
> 184x44 ist ungleich 190x50.



danke


----------



## austriacarp (28. August 2012)

Bin neugierig wenn die bei Cube endlich behirnen das man auf einen Almountain eine remote Sattelstütze fahren will und endlich mt den 34,9mm Scheiß den keiner braucht aufhören.


----------



## dusi__ (28. August 2012)

+ iscg aufnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (28. August 2012)

Puuh, geschafft, zumindest fast. Während das Stereo zerlegt ist, wollte ich die Gelegenheit gleich nutzen und das Eloxal entfernen. Am Ende hat es sich doch schwieriger und aufwendiger rausgestellt als ich dachte, aber zumindest die Kettenstrebe ist abeloxiert, nichtsdestotrotz gehen Hauptrahmen und Sitzstrebe zu einem Galvanikbetrieb...danke auch nochmal an Kuschi für die Tips und Erfahrungen...

Mir gefällt's 













Die "Decals" sind noch altes Eloxal, die Stellen wurden vorher abgeklebt...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## cube_team (28. August 2012)

Mal ne kurze Frage in die Runde:

Hat mir jemand die Daten vom originalen Vorbau des Cube Stereo Pro 2012?
Länge und Steigungswinkel?


----------



## osbow (28. August 2012)

@NaitsirhC Sieht schick aus. Der Rest wird dann wohl auch Raw, oder?


----------



## cytrax (28. August 2012)

Hast mit Rohrreiniger abgebeizt?


----------



## JDEM (28. August 2012)

Schaut cool aus. Freut mich dass Du es jetzt doch durchziehst!


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. August 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> @NaitsirhC Sieht schick aus. Der Rest wird dann wohl auch Raw, oder?



Ja :-D



cytrax schrieb:


> Hast mit Rohrreiniger abgebeizt?



Ja, reines NaOH gabs nirgends. War in einigen Apotheken, da war von "Was? Nee, das ist illegal, können Sie nicht kaufen" über "Aha, was wollen Sie denn damit?" bis "Joa, müssten wir bestellen" alles dabei...könnte mir vorstellen, dass es mit reinem NaOH angenehmer ist, da aufgrund der im Gegensatz zum Rohrreiniger fehlenden Alupartikel weniger Gasbildung stattfindet. (trotzdem würd ich keine der beiden Methoden fürs selbermachen bei so großen Teilen empfehlen  )



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Schaut cool aus. Freut mich dass Du es jetzt doch durchziehst!



Danke, bin gespannt, wie es komplett aussieht...

NaitsirhC


----------



## cytrax (28. August 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Ja, reines NaOH gabs nirgends. War in einigen Apotheken, da war von "Was? Nee, das ist illegal, können Sie nicht kaufen" über "Aha, was wollen Sie denn damit?" bis "Joa, müssten wir bestellen" alles dabei...könnte mir vorstellen, dass es mit reinem NaOH angenehmer ist, da aufgrund der im Gegensatz zum Rohrreiniger fehlenden Alupartikel weniger Gasbildung stattfindet. (trotzdem würd ich keine der beiden Methoden fürs selbermachen bei so großen Teilen empfehlen  )
> 
> 
> 
> NaitsirhC




So gings mir auch  Die beste Antwort war, Sie planen aber keinen Terroranschlag?  

Wollte eigentlich nur ein paar Kleinteile abbeizen  

Ja das mit der Chlorgas? bildung mit den aluflocken is schon krass. Hatte aber noch ne ABC Maske mit neuem Filter vom Bund^^ die war genau richtig


----------



## Soldi (28. August 2012)

christian27884 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> stehe kurz vor dem Kauf einer Teleskop-Sattelstütze. Bin noch unschlüssig welche es denn nun werden soll?
> 
> ...


Ich habe eine Reverb und bin NICHT begeistert, entweder bin ich zu schwer, fahre zu ungeschickt, oder ist das Ding einfach nur zu papierig!
Ich warte gerade auf die 2013er Modelle, da die von Fox zu teuer wird könnte es eine von denen hier mit 34,9mm werden, damit der Adapter wegfällt.


----------



## JDEM (28. August 2012)

Ungeschickt trifft es wohl, wenn man mit vollem Gewicht auf die Stütze knallt  würde ne normale Stütze auch wegknicken bzw. brechen.

Bei der 34,9er wird nur der Aussendurchmesser im unteren Bereich erhöht, das obere Rohr bleibt vom Durchmesser gleich:

http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/A.../files/techdocs/2013_rockshox_spc_rev_a_0.pdf


----------



## xander_v (28. August 2012)

so mein rahmen ist da und alles zusammengebaut.

das alte schaltwerk kann ich nicht benutzen da es ein down swing ist, da muss ich dann ein neues top swing bestellen.
momentan fahre ich noch 9-fach, will in ein paar monaten aber auf 10-fach umrüsten.
kann ich einen 10-fach umwerfer bestellen und den mit einem 9-fach schalthebel bedienen?
ich habe keine lust das zeug doppelt zu kaufen.


kann mir mal bitte jemand ein foto von der kabelführung zum umwerfer machen?
irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht wo die schalthülle anschlagen soll, die alte kabelführung scheint nicht zu passen.

danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunse (28. August 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> kann mir mal bitte jemand ein foto von der kabelführung zum umwerfer machen?
> irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht wo die schalthülle anschlagen soll, die alte kabelführung scheint nicht zu passen.
> 
> danke schonmal.



da sind beide anlenkungen "sichtbar".
Für den Umwerfer vorne stößt die Hülle von unten in den Nippel, der auf der 3D Box steht, Zug durch die Box, oben wieder raus und an den Umwerfer


----------



## xander_v (28. August 2012)

danke für die schnelle antwort aber direkt von unten würde ich das gerne sehen, das kabel muss ja einmal schräg über das tretlagergehäuse geführt werden, oder?

braucht man dafür eine spezielle führung?


----------



## Bunse (28. August 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle antwort aber direkt von unten würde ich das gerne sehen, das kabel muss ja einmal schräg über das tretlagergehäuse geführt werden, oder?
> 
> braucht man dafür eine spezielle führung?


  Einfach frei schwingend in nem Radius, dass beim vollen einfedern die Spannung auf den Zug nicht zu hoch wird.


----------



## Soldi (29. August 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ungeschickt trifft es wohl, wenn man mit vollem Gewicht auf die Stütze knallt  würde ne normale Stütze auch wegknicken bzw. brechen.
> 
> Bei der 34,9er wird nur der Aussendurchmesser im unteren Bereich erhöht, das obere Rohr bleibt vom Durchmesser gleich:
> 
> http://cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/A.../files/techdocs/2013_rockshox_spc_rev_a_0.pdf


Deshalb bin ich trotzdem nicht sonderlich begeistert! Das Ding ist gerade mal 8 Monate alt und schon schrott. In den 16Jahren die ich mit dicken Reifen durch den Wald fahre hatte ich noch nie einen Lenker, eine Sattelstütze oder ein sonstiges sicherheitsrelevantes Teil, welches sich beim ersten Grenzfall oder Sturz verabschiedet hat. Stell Dir mal vor eine Federgabel würde sich bei der ersten größeren "nicht normalen" Belastung verbiegen!


----------



## fatz (29. August 2012)

xander_v schrieb:


> momentan fahre ich noch 9-fach, will in ein paar monaten aber auf 10-fach umrüsten.


was bringt dir das? mehr verschleiss? mehr gewicht? ich seh im moment genau 0.0 gruende fuer 10fach.


> kann ich einen 10-fach umwerfer bestellen und den mit einem 9-fach schalthebel bedienen?


hinten? wenn's shimpanso ist, soweit ich weiss, nicht. die haben wohl mal wieder alles 
inkompatibel gemacht. bei sram soll's gehen. ist aber info aus zweiter hand. hab's aus
obigen gruenden noch nicht genauer angeschaut.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. August 2012)

einfach bei 9 fach bleiben oder halt direkt umbauen.
Wobei 9 fach eig. dicke reichen sollte.

Klar bei nem neuen Bike sollte 10fach drauf sein, aber du hast ja nunmal die 9fach und da würde ich sagen bleib dabei.


----------



## osbow (29. August 2012)

Wie mal eine Kurbel-Frage. Passt das Dingen an ein Stereo? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75445


----------



## dusi__ (29. August 2012)

Ist eine Handelsübliche Kurbel allerdings für 10-fach ausgelegt!

Sollte passen.


----------



## Turbo-s (29. August 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Wie mal eine Kurbel-Frage. Passt das Dingen an ein Stereo? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75445



Oh die ist gar nicht mal so unschick. 

Aber ich sehe gerade 739 Gramm. Da ist die gute alte XT ja leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (29. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe gerade 739 Gramm. Da ist die gute alte XT ja leichter.


?? du meinst xtr? egal plastik wuerd mir ned an rad kommen. einmal gscheit aufsetzen 
und das schicke teil schaut uebel aus. fuer eine rennfeile ok.


----------



## Turbo-s (29. August 2012)

Okay. Klugscheiß-Mode *ON*:

739+166= 905 zu 831 (auch 2-fach) XT dreifach immer noch leichter 881 Gramm.

FSA: 
-schwarz / 175,0 mm 27-42 : 739 g (ohne Lager)

Deore XT:
-silber-schwarz / 175,0 mm 26-38 : 831 g* (mit Innenlager)

Das Lager von FSA wiegt 166 Gramm 
-schwarz / BB-7550 BSA 83 mm : 166 g*

Ich hätte schon längste ne andere Kurbel als die XT wenn's ne echte leichte Alternative gäbe (im Rahmen von 400 Euro die mir auch gefällt, XTR gefällt mir nicht).

Okay. Klugscheiß-Mode *OFF*:


----------



## JDEM (29. August 2012)

Ja geil, Leichtbau XC Kurbel trifft auf Enduro Bike...


----------



## Vincy (29. August 2012)

*new Cube Stereo Series 2013* http://www.cube.eu/full/


*Stereo SHPC 160 SLT* 650b





*Stereo SHPC 160 SL*





*Stereo SHPC 160 Race*







*Stereo SHPC 140 SLT* 29er





*Stereo SHPC 140 SL*





*Stereo SHPC 140 Race*


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. August 2012)

Deisgnmäßg find ich die neuen Cubes (nicht nur Stereo) ziemlich langweilig und altbacken...


----------



## FR-Sniper (29. August 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=75445



da würde ich mir aber eine XTR vorziehen, kostet zwar nochmal was mehr...aber wenn schon denn schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaktusflo (1. September 2012)

Über die Optik der neuen Stereo´s lässt sich streiten... mir persönlich gefallen die nicht mehr! Sieht eben leider aus wie viele andere auch... ist aber Geschmackssache!

Was aber gar nicht geht:

- nur noch Carbon anzubieten!? Wie kommt man bitte auf sowas 
- kein 26" mehr ...  
- Preise????? Liebes Cube Team ... habt Ihr sie noch alle???? 
  laut der cube homepage geht das Stereo erst bei 3.500  los!? 
  (Und dann ist immer noch so ein Zeug wie Formula Bremsen oder Sun  Ringlé verbaut!)

SORRY aber Cube ist raus! War echter und totaler cube Fan! Ein anderes bike wurde überhaupt nicht angeschaut! Schade, aber das geht gar nicht! 

Bin schon über die Meinung von euch gespannt!


----------



## Minddiver (1. September 2012)

Mal sehen wie die Sache für Cube ausgeht, in der Regel reguliert der Markt sowas und Alternativen gibt es ja.

Ich wollte mir ein Cube nach der Eurobike bestellen, aber so wird das nichts.

Carbon bei einem Geländebilke zu verbauen was dadurch extrem FOD anfällig ist, zeigt wie weit man gedacht hat.


----------



## JDEM (1. September 2012)

Das ist das Problem von Fanboys. Das ganze einfach nicht so emotional sehen und das nächste mal ein anderes Bike kaufen 

Mir gefällt das neue Stereo, ist halt ziemlich progressiv was die da entwickelt haben und hat nix mehr mit dem alten Stereo gemein.

Mit leichten Änderungen macht das Ding bestimmt echt viel Spaß und geht dabei auch schnell nach vorne (im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger).


----------



## Minddiver (1. September 2012)

Das hat mit Fanboy getue nichts zu tun. Ich sehe das alles technisch und habe extreme skepsis.


----------



## JDEM (1. September 2012)

War auch nicht an Dich gerichtet


----------



## zoomer (1. September 2012)

Hab sie mir nun auf der Eurobike angesehen.

Der Rahmen ist echt nett, habe aber festgestellt das mir Carbon natur, also
eher dunkelgrau, nicht so gefällt. Gut, dazu Rot und Blau geht mal gar nicht.

Ansonsten würde mir das 140er schon sehr gefallen, ist halt nicht mehr meine
Preisklasse. Denke da eher an ein AMS 29 120er. Sieht doch so aus als könnte
man an die anodized Modelle mit Acetonwickeln vom Dekor befreien.


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. September 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hab sie mir nun auf der Eurobike angesehen.
> 
> Der Rahmen ist echt nett, habe aber festgestellt das mir Carbon natur, also
> eher dunkelgrau, nicht so gefällt. Gut, dazu Rot und Blau geht mal gar nicht.
> ...



Beim 2009er Stereo, welches auch anodized ist, konnte man einige Sachen (z.B. den Schriftzug "anodized" mit Aceton entfernen, die Linien hingegen nicht, sind eingelasert...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## franzam (2. September 2012)

Also in rot gefällts mir am besten. Das kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen


----------



## Turbo-s (3. September 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Mit leichten Änderungen macht das Ding bestimmt echt viel Spaß und geht dabei auch schnell nach vorne (im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger).



Aha, der noch aktuelle Vorgänger ist also lahm, in welcher Beziehung? Berg runter oder Berg rauf oder wie?


----------



## JDEM (3. September 2012)

Von der Geometrie her. Fahr mal das Stereo ab 2009 und dann ein aktuelles All-Mountain, den Unterschied merkt man schon deutlich.

Je nach Ausstattung geht das Ding gut hoch/ schlecht runter oder das Gegenteil.
Ist trotzdem kein schlechtes Bike, hat halt wie jedes andere ein paar Stärken und Schwächen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (4. September 2012)

fuer alle, die schon lang ein 650b remedy wollten:


----------



## austriacarp (4. September 2012)

Gute gemacht aber wenn ich ein Remedy will dann kauf ich mir auch ein Remedy und kein Cube das vielleicht noch teurer ist. Mal sehen was die neuen Stereos bringen aber bis jetzt ist es so das das Remedy ein Bike der Spitzenklasse ist und das Stereo ein Mittelklassebike.


----------



## Turbo-s (4. September 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Von der Geometrie her. Fahr mal das Stereo ab 2009 und dann ein aktuelles All-Mountain, den Unterschied merkt man schon deutlich.
> 
> Je nach Ausstattung geht das Ding gut hoch/ schlecht runter oder das Gegenteil.
> Ist trotzdem kein schlechtes Bike, hat halt wie jedes andere ein paar Stärken und Schwächen.



Aha... naja ich habe ein paar Stereos unter dem Popo und auch ein paar andere Herstellerbikes (Scott, Roxky und Trek). Vieles mag auch einfach am Geschmack/Können des Fahrers liegen.


----------



## dusi__ (4. September 2012)

Alle setzen auf Carbon und ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen England Stahlrahmen holen soll...sachen gibts 

Auf der anderen Seite finde ich den schritt ziemlich gewagt von Cube das Stereo nur noch als Carbon Variante anzubieten.

Aber naja trends kommen und trends gehen. 

Vor ein paar Jahren dachte noch keiner an mehr als 100mm Federweg 

Aber was andere Anbieter vorstellen finde ich in letzter zeit auch wesentlich durchdachter als das was Cube abliefert.


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. September 2012)

Möglicherweise will Cube auch nicht unbedingt die Leute ansprechen, die sich mit der Materie auskennen. Stattdessen mit Carbon und viel Federweg die Leute anziehen, die keine Lust auf die ganzen technischen Details haben und stattdessen lieber zum Händler gehen, wo dann sowas als erstes zieht und vll noch gutes Geld abwirft.

NaitsirhC


----------



## dusi__ (4. September 2012)

Nach dem Motto "Carbon rechtfertigt den Preis und die Ausstattung"  das wäre ja frech.


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. September 2012)

Möglicherweise. Andererseits steckt ja auch Entwicklungsarbeit etc. dahinter. Weiß jemand was zum Vergleich von Produktionskosten zwischen Alu und Carbon?


----------



## FR-Sniper (4. September 2012)

Topmodele hin oder her....
...was wir aus dem kleinen Mann, sprich aus kleinen Leuten (denen 26ér grad so passen?!)?
...und aus Leuten denen Gewicht und neumodischer Kramm egal sind, die einfach nur ein bezahlbares AM suchen, müßen die dann auf das AMS ausweichen?

und jetzt mal im Ernst, mMn: bergauf ist das "alte" Stereo nicht der HIT, der einsinkende Dämpfer nervt mich schon sehr! (aber gut für Berge hab ich noch was anderes  )


----------



## zoomer (4. September 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Möglicherweise will Cube auch nicht unbedingt die Leute ansprechen, die sich mit der Materie auskennen. Stattdessen mit Carbon und viel Federweg die Leute anziehen, die keine Lust auf die ganzen technischen Details haben und stattdessen lieber zum Händler gehen, wo dann sowas als erstes zieht und vll noch gutes Geld abwirft.
> 
> NaitsirhC



Na ja,
hier wurde eben ein Rad, natürlich mit dem vorhandenem Wissen und
der Erfahrung, von Grund auf ohne Rücksicht auf Bestehendes nehmen
zu müssen, von Null an neu entwickelt.
Das finde ich schon mal sehr eindrucksvoll.

Wenn man da so konsequent an die Grenzen des Machbaren, z.B. auch
beim Federweg geht, bietet es sich natürlich auch gleich an mit Carbon
zu entwickeln weil man damit auch am belastungsgerechtesten und
optimiert designen und konstruieren kann.


Auf der einen Seite kann man das Rad, wenn es funktioniert, danach
recht einfach in billigerem und schwereren Alu nachbauen,
auf der anderen Seite wurde die Konstruktion schon so weit in Richtung
der Möglichkeiten von Carbon optimiert dass ein Alurahmen doch zumindest
konstruktiv fast wieder eine komplette Neuentwicklung erfordert.
Ggf. geht bei erforderlicher grösserer Dimensionierung des Alus auch
einfach am Rahmen hier und da mal der Platz aus.


Deswegen glaube ich nicht das eine Aluversion schon in den nächsten
Wochen rausfällt.


Toll finde ich auch das Cube, nach dem etwas zögerlichen Einstieg nun
wirklich ein komplettes Programm an 29ern, in jede Richtung anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (4. September 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> und jetzt mal im Ernst, mMn: bergauf ist das "alte" Stereo nicht der HIT, der einsinkende Dämpfer nervt mich schon sehr! (aber gut für Berge hab ich noch was anderes  )



Und ich hab mir trotzdem noch das 2012er Modell bestellt weil mir es einfach so gut gefällt das ich jetzt nichtmehr wiederstehen konnte  

Morgen früh ist es soweit


----------



## Hmmwv (4. September 2012)

Ein Vorteil von Carbon ist es sicher das es im Gegensatz zu Alu nicht an den Schweißnähten geschwächt wird durch die Temperaturerhöhung und das dann zumeist in den hochbelasteten Übergängen zwischen den Rohren.


----------



## austriacarp (4. September 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Ein Vorteil von Carbon ist es sicher das es im Gegensatz zu Alu nicht an den Schweißnähten geschwächt wird durch die Temperaturerhöhung und das dann zumeist in den hochbelasteten Übergängen zwischen den Rohren.


Aber wenn du Pech hast kannst beim ersten gröberen Steinschlag den Rahmen kübeln wo der Alu Rahmen mal eine Delle hat. Meiner Meinung nach ist Carbon was für Racer die jedes Gramm rausholen müssen und hat bei einen AM oder Enduro mit 140 oder 160 mm Federweg nichts verloren aber man sieht ja immer öfter Biker mit Carbon Rädern mit 160 mm Federweg mit einen 8 kg schweren Rucksack am Buckel auf 5 Meter breiten Forstwegen rumgurken das ist einfach nur Krank. Bis jetzt war bei den Stereos das Preisleistungsverhältnis mit den sie Punkten konnten aber mit den neuen Carbon Bikes sprechen sie nicht mehr die Zielgruppe der alten Stereo Fahrer an.


----------



## Hmmwv (4. September 2012)

Klar, es hat auch Nachteile, bei Atemluftflaschen beispielsweise werden sie extra durch Hüllen geschützt und Kratzer die bis durch die extra Schutzschicht gehen sind Ausscheidungsgründe.
Jedes Material hat auch Nachteile, ein großer Nachteil beim Carbon für Fahrräder sind sicher die dünnsten Wandstärken der Rohre. Die sind dann halt leicht zerstörbar wenn eine Belastung aus der falschen Richtung kommt.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (4. September 2012)

Es gibt Achsen bei mir. Für Chariot und Weber.


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. September 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Klar, es hat auch Nachteile, bei Atemluftflaschen beispielsweise werden sie extra durch Hüllen geschützt und Kratzer die bis durch die extra Schutzschicht gehen sind Ausscheidungsgründe.
> Jedes Material hat auch Nachteile, ein großer Nachteil beim Carbon für Fahrräder sind sicher die dünnsten Wandstärken der Rohre. Die sind dann halt leicht zerstörbar wenn eine Belastung aus der falschen Richtung kommt.






Stimmt schon, denke aber nicht, dass es so gravierend ist. Zumal sich die Räder dann nicht so gut verkaufen würden...

Interessant auch der "Test" eines Santa Cruz Carbon Rahmens:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xreZdUBqpJs"]Pinkbike Visits The Santa Cruz Test Lab Video      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (5. September 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, denke aber nicht, dass es so gravierend ist. Zumal sich die Räder dann nicht so gut verkaufen würden...


 Das sich die Räder gut verkaufen hat damit nichts zu tun ob sie gut sind oder nicht das hat damit zu tun wie gut der Bikedealer den Endkunden überzeugen kann. Die Merheit der Bike Käufer kauft sich das was ihm der Händler aufschwatzt und das ist nun mal ein Carbonrahmen da er um einiges mehr kostet. Das Video ist schon beeindruckend wenn man denkt was das Bike aushält und dann genügt schon ein Steinschlag um den Rahmen zu schrotten.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. September 2012)

Und ich kenne Leute die fahren LT Enduros mit Plasterahmen und die sind nicht zimperlich und trotzdem hälts.
Carbon hat nen schlechten Ruf den es wohl nicht mehr los wird und das zu unrecht.


----------



## dusi__ (5. September 2012)

ich glaube einfach in den meisten köpfen ist carbon stark mit rennrad carbon rahmen verbunden. sehr dünn, starr und wenn man mal ne treppe nimmt machts knack.

das ist bei "mtb carbon" komplett anders. die konstrukteure haben sich schon was dabei gedacht . die bringen ja kein enduro rahmen raus den man nach dem ersten trail neu kaufen muss.  cabron verzeiht sogar manch einen fehler den alu gut und gerne zulässt.

man sollte halt eine saubere(rere ) fahrweise an den tag legen und nicht unbedingt mit 130kg über rampen ins flat springen 

aber das man keine 26" variante rausbringt kapier ich immernoch nicht


----------



## Gummischwain (5. September 2012)

Wenn ich mir die Geo so anschaue, ist das für mich eh keine Neuentwicklung (für CUBE selbst, ja) sondern ein abgekupfertes Design! 
Dabei fand ich das Prinzip des alten Stereos gar nicht mal schlecht, weil der Dämpfer von 2 Seiten an gelenkt wurde und die gesamte Hinterradschwinge schön kompakt gebaut war.
Wenn ich mir alleine die lustigen "Schräubchen" am Umlenkhebel des neuen Stereos anschaue... 

Finde auch, dass da generell zwei Entwicklungen gegeneinander laufen.
Auf der einen Seite mehr Federweg, auf der anderen Seite größere Laufräder. Wer von den etwas "kleineren" Kunden dann noch auf ein 27/28/29er mit 160mm Federweg passen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel!  Carbon Rahmen kann man sicherlich etwas kompakter bauen (die Steinschlagproblematik mal ganz außer Acht gelassen) zumal bei Einsatz von ALu die Grenze der Materialreserve (z.B. beim Steuerrohr) schnell erreicht sein dürfte... aber ob das ausreicht.
Es gibt Trends, die lässt man vielleicht besser aus oder wartet, bis was Vernünftiges dabei rausgekommen ist!

Bin jedenfalls ganz froh, dass ich ein 2010er Stereo habe!


----------



## Turbo-s (5. September 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Finde auch, dass da generell zwei Entwicklungen gegeneinander laufen.
> Auf der einen Seite mehr Federweg, auf der anderen Seite größere Laufräder. Wer von den etwas "kleineren" Kunden dann noch auf ein 27/28/29er mit 160mm Federweg passen soll, ist mir ein Rätsel!  Carbon Rahmen kann man sicherlich etwas kompakter bauen (die Steinschlagproblematik mal ganz außer Acht gelassen) zumal bei Einsatz von ALu die Grenze der Materialreserve (z.B. beim Steuerrohr) schnell erreicht sein dürfte... aber ob das ausreicht.
> Es gibt Trends, die lässt man vielleicht besser aus oder wartet, bis was Vernünftiges dabei rausgekommen ist!
> 
> Bin jedenfalls ganz froh, dass ich ein 2010er Stereo habe!



Ja und nochmals Ja. Ich habe mich mit 180cm wie ein Clown im Riesenrad gefühlt (auch wenn's ein RH 19 Zoll rad war). Was nicht heißt das 29er nicht anderen Fahrern perfekt passt. Ich bin am WE am Feldberg an einem gut 2 Meter Mann auf einem Specialized 29 in XL vorbeigefahren. Glaubt mir: Für den hat die Geometrie und die Reifengröße perfekt gepasst.

Die vielzitierte Beratung ist hier der Schlüssel, ich bin bei etlichen Fachhändlern auf 29er "geschwätzt" worden. Ich konnte mich der Marketing Umklammerung nur durch eine Probefahrt lösen.  Für das was ich fahre passt 26" und evtl noch 650B aber 29 geht bei mir halt eben nicht.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (5. September 2012)

Die dem alten Stereo nachtrauern sollten mal das Tyee von Headline anschauen... der Hinterbau kommt mir sehr bekannt vor ;-)

Schaut mal rein und sagt eure Meinung, würde mich interessieren was ihr davon haltet.


----------



## cytrax (6. September 2012)

Carbon hält schon einiges aus


----------



## Turbo-s (6. September 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Die dem alten Stereo nachtrauern sollten mal das Tyee von Headline anschauen... der Hinterbau kommt mir sehr bekannt vor ;-)
> 
> Schaut mal rein und sagt eure Meinung, würde mich interessieren was ihr davon haltet.



Hat ein wenig gedauert bis ich es gefunden habe das tyee von propain!

Na das schaut ja mal Extrems ähnlich aus, obwohl ich jetzt die kinematict noch nicht eins zu eins verglichen habe, hier mal der link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09/01/eurobike-2012-propain/


----------



## dusi__ (6. September 2012)

Bis zu welchem Körpergewicht gibt Cube eigentlich ihre Carbonrahmen frei? Normale Alu´s sind bei 120kg angesiedelt.


----------



## fatz (6. September 2012)

zum tyee:
das tyee hat *nicht* den gleichen hinterbau wie das stereo. das tyee hat einen vpp-hinterbau, das stereo ist ein 4-gelenker.
lediglich die daempferanlenkung schaut aehnlich aus und durch den flachen sitzwinkel hat das tyee auch
das problem des ueberproportionalen nach hinten rutschens des schwerpunkt's bei groesserem sattelauszug.

ob's trotzdem taugt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (6. September 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> Bis zu welchem Körpergewicht gibt Cube eigentlich ihre Carbonrahmen frei? Normale Alu´s sind bei 120kg angesiedelt.


guckst du hier


----------



## dusi__ (6. September 2012)

Danke.

Wenn ich zu schwer bin dann wechsel ich einfach die Anbauteile in Carbon und drück das Bikegewicht nach unten damit ich wieder fahren darf


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. September 2012)

Hat keiner gesagt das es gleich ist (oder hab ich doch), aber def. siehts dem alten Stereo schwer ähnlich.
Und das der Sitzwinkel ist doch garnicht so übel, dürfte sich eig. in Grenzen halten wenn man da nicht ne Meterlange Sattelstütze dran schraubt.


----------



## fatz (6. September 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Hat keiner gesagt das es gleich ist (oder hab ich doch), aber def. siehts dem alten Stereo schwer ähnlich.


1. ich glaub du hast  oder war's der andere herr. egal.
2. eben nur auf den ersten blick. 



> Und das der Sitzwinkel ist doch garnicht so übel, dürfte sich eig. in Grenzen halten wenn man da nicht ne Meterlange Sattelstütze dran schraubt.


die laenge der stuetze ist egal. kommt nur auf die laenge der haxen an. wenn die
ueberdurchschnittlich lang sind ist das aber eben schon ein problem, weil du dann recht 
weit hinten sitzt.


----------



## Turbo-s (6. September 2012)

ich war es jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## derAndre (6. September 2012)

Der Rahmen sieht schon ganz gut aus (aufm Papier Fotos scheint es ja keine zu geben  )

Der reelle Winkel des Sattelrohrs ist, wie bei Stereo auch, ein Problem wenn man lange Beine hat und damit eine lange Sattelstütze verbaut. Der Virtuelle Winkel ist ja sogar noch steiler als beim Stereo. Ansonsten scheint die Geometrie noch ein bisschen mehr auf das Runter getrimmt zu sein; langes Oberrohr, kurzes Sattelrohr, flacher Lenkwinkel.

Die Kabelführung unter dem Unterrohr ist nervig wenn man das Rad regelmäßig ein Stück trägt, wie beim Stereo.

Irgendwie hatte ich Propain immer nach Berlin geordnet? Auf jeden Fall haben die Bikes von den Jungs einen ganz guten Ruf. Bin selbst noch keins gefahren.


----------



## Bunse (6. September 2012)

In der neuen Ausgabe des Bike Magazins soll das neue 29er Stereo mit 140mm getestet worden sein und als "Super" bewertet worden sein.

Ich denke ich werd mir das Heft mal zum lesen besorgen 
Das 29er wär zwar nichts für mich, aber ich will mal sehen was Cube da so baut ...


----------



## Maas89 (7. September 2012)

Servus,

ich hatte heute die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Stereo und bin echt begeistert. Ich habe den Sag der Gabel zu Hause eingestellt, kurz mal die Straße hoch und runter so das es ungefähr 15-20% sind. Mir ist jetzt aber aufgefallen wenn ich einen steilen Berg runterfahre und immer wieder Bremse, dann schiebt sich der Ring hoch bis ins obere Drittel. Würdet ihr das als gut befinden oder eher sagen noch mehr Luft rein in die Gabel? Bei der 100mm Gabel vom Hardtail ist mir das nie richtig aufgefallen aber hier sofort.

Oder muss die Gabel erst noch eingefahren werden?


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. September 2012)

Ich würde ruhig noch etwas mehr Sag fahren...

 Bez. der Gabel könnte eventuell das helfen (oder auch nicht):



fiveelements schrieb:


> dual position air senkt sich bergab beim bremsen selbständig ab und fährt dann in der ebene unauffällig nach einigen unebenheiten wieder aus. das ist der beschiss an diesen absenkungen, es merkt keiner, weil, nach dem absteigen hat die gabel wieder den vollen travel.
> 
> das gleiche mit fox talas 32, senkt sich auch dann, wenn man es gerade nicht gebrauchen kann (bergab beim bremsen) selber ab, federt dann aber nach kurzer (unbewusster) entlastung in der ebene wieder aus und alles ist gut.
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn für eine Gabel verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (7. September 2012)

Ich hab diese Gabel hier: Rock Shox Revelation   RL Air 2_P 120/150mm, Motion Control, PopLoc

Habs jetzt gerade mal gemessen. Es sind laut Ring noch 50mm übrig bis die Rohre fertig sind. 

Wenn ich mehr Sag fahre, sprich weniger Druck müsste sich das ja noch verstärken oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. September 2012)

Wofür haste denn soviel Federweg wenn du ihn nicht nutzen willst.
15-20% SAG wäre mir selbst aufm 100mm Fully zuwenig gewesen.
Jetzt bin ich bei gut 25% angekommen


----------



## Maas89 (8. September 2012)

Bei der kleinen Tour waren aber keine Trails dabei, meint ihr dann nicht das es gut ist wenn ich noch 50mm Rest habe?


----------



## JayDee1982 (8. September 2012)

Was bedeutet denn SAG? 
Sorry für die Frage, aber so lange beschäftige ich mich noch nicht mit Bikes. 
Hab des öfterne den Begriff gelesen aber keine Erkärung/Erläuterung dazu gefunden.


----------



## zoomer (8. September 2012)

Egal ob fieser Trail oder Waldweg, wenn Du mal heftig im Wiegetritt
rum wackelst kann es durchaus mal sein dass die Gabel gute 90%
einfedert. Das ist normal.


Da ich von meiner Federung auch was haben will würde ich sie immer
so einstellen dass ich bei meiner Nutzung und Fahrweise möglichst den
Gesamten Federweg nutzen kann.
Das betrifft dann auch die Dämpfungseinstellung, falls möglich.

Der SAG ist sinnvollerweise, je nach persönlicher Präferenz, zwischen
20% und 30%, und hängt nur von der Beladung (Fahrer) ab und wird,
falls sich daran nichts ändert, einmal eingestellt, fertig.


Dass Federgabeln gerade dann am meisten einfedern wenn man es am
wenigsten brauchen kann, z.B. beim Bremsen bergab ist systembedingt
und muss man so leider hinnehmen.
Dafür überwiegen die Vorteile bei den übrigen 90% der Fahrzustände.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. September 2012)

Der SAG sagt aus wieviel Negativfederweg du (eingestellt) hast.
Also der Federweg der einfedert wenn du in normaler Fahrposition auf dem Bike sitzt.

Ich hab aufm Cube AMS immer über 20% gefahren, beim Headline hab ich vorn und hinten ca 27%. 

Normal sollte man sein AM mit 150mm Federweg so um 25-30% SAG fahren.
Je nach vorlieben mehr oder weniger.
Und dann sollte man auf seinen Touren den Federweg (nicht auffer Waldautobahn) fast gänzlich nutzen.
Das man den nicht immer braucht ist klar, aber man stimmt ja so ab das man überall damit klar kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (8. September 2012)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn SAG?
> Sorry für die Frage, aber so lange beschäftige ich mich noch nicht mit Bikes.
> Hab des öfterne den Begriff gelesen aber keine Erkärung/Erläuterung dazu gefunden.



Auf deutsch "Negativfederweg"

Man stellt einzig die Einfederhöhe für die "Beladung" im Ruhezustand ein.
Das erlaubt dass die Räder nicht nur einfedern können, sondern z.B.
bei Schlaglöchern auch ausfedern können.
Das stellt sicher dass die Räder immer Bodenkontakt haben.


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. September 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Ich hab diese Gabel hier: Rock Shox Revelation   RL Air 2_P 120/150mm, Motion Control, PopLoc
> 
> Habs jetzt gerade mal gemessen. Es sind laut Ring noch 50mm übrig bis die Rohre fertig sind.
> 
> Wenn ich mehr Sag fahre, sprich weniger Druck müsste sich das ja noch verstärken oder seh ich das falsch?



Hi,
könnte das von mir zitierte Problem mit dem Absacken sein, ich würds nochmal genau untersuchen.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Maas89 (8. September 2012)

@Zoomer: Also du würdest sogar mehr Sag fahren wenn ich jetzt nach meiner Tour noch 50mm nach oben Luft habe? 

@NaitsirhC: Bist du sicher, dass das ein Problem ist und nicht einfach Bauartbedingt von der Federgabel? Mir ist schon klar das sie nachgibt beim Bremsen Berg ab aber das es "soviel" ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. Ich bin es aber auch nicht gewohnt weil es mir bei dem Acid mit 100mm garnicht wirklich aufgefallen ist.

Beim Dämpfer hinten bin ich bei ca. 15% Sag, das hat sich eigentlich gut angefühlt aber laut dem Ring habe ich noch ordentlich Luft was den Federweg angeht. Aber hab das ganze ja nur grob eingestellt gehabt. Jetzt kommen ja die Feinheiten, deswegen wende ich mich an euch


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. September 2012)

Zum Sag: ich stelle ihn so ein, wie andere schon beschrieben haben, grob 20 - 30% rein und wenn nach der Tour der Federweg nicht komplett genutzt wird, dann weniger. Das ganze macht natürlich nur Sinn, wenn der Federweg z.B. durch Trails oder Sprünge/Drops auch genutzt wird. Wenns vom Streckenprofil her nicht passt, würde man damit bei 50% Sag oder so landen, also je nach Gegebenheit und Gefühl.

Zum Absacken: Nein, ganz sicher kann ich es dir nicht sagen, da ich das Problem selber nicht hatte. Meine Revelation (Air U Turn) ist zwar auch immer ziemlich eingesackt bei Steilstücken, aber das ist wohl ein generelles Problem bei Luftgabeln. Nachdem ich sie auf Stahlfeder umgebaut hab, ist alles bestens.
Hier dürften mehr Infos zum Absacken zu finden sein, ggf. nochmal nachfragen:
Rock Shox Revelation / Sektor Tech Thread, ab Post 1409

Bzw. hier wird das absacken genauer beschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=549575&highlight=revelation
(allerdings nicht verwechseln mit dem generellen abtauchen von Luftgabeln bei Steilstücken)

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## zoomer (8. September 2012)

Der SAG hat wirklich ausschliesslich mit der Menge an Negativfederweg zum
möglichen ausfedern bei Kuhlen zu tun - sonst nichts.
Als sinnvolles Mass hat sich eben, egal ob Auto, Motorrad oder MTB, ca. 20-30%
herausgestellt, deshalb stellt man den SAG (als erstes) so ein.

Das ist unabhängig von irgendwelchen anderen Problemen mit der Federung.
Bei Deiner luftgefederten Gabel eben durch einen passenden Luftdruck.
(Bei alten Stahlfedergabeln oder Stahlfederdämpfern eben durch Vorspannen
 der Feder)



Die SAG-Einstellung darf man nicht mit der Federrate verwechseln.
Man kann damit keine weiteren Federungseigenschaften beeinflussen.
Wenn ein Fahrer zu schwer für die verwendete Feder ist kann er durch
Nachschrauben zwar den SAG justieren, die Feder wird trotzdem ungeeignet
sein und dauernd durchschlagen, deshalb muss man eine passende Feder
verwenden.

Bei den Luftfederungen ist das Ganze leider etwas komplizierter.
Deswegen sind diese für besonders leichte Fahrer/Fahrerinnen meist nicht
mehr vernünftig abzustimmen weil man dazu neben der Luftkammergrösse
auch der Kolbendurchmesser verändert werden müsste.



Also kurz :

Der SAG gehört je nach Fahrergewicht  mit der Dämpferpumpe auf 20-30 %
eingestellt, alle anderen Einstellungen folgen danach.


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. September 2012)

Auch wenn es von Auto zu Auto gleich ist, einen Downhiller fährt man mit anderem Sag als ein CC Hardtail...


----------



## zoomer (8. September 2012)

Das was ich zum eintauchen am Berg geschrieben habe beruht rein auf der
Fahrphysik.
Von absenkbaren Gabeln und deren Problemen habe ich keine Ahnnung. Sollten
diese teilweise wirklich ungewollt in den abgesenkten Zustand wechseln, wie
oben erwähnt, ist das ein ernsthaftes Problem des Gabelherstellers.


Davon unabhängig,
taucht eine Gabel bergab zwangsläufig weiter ein als man gerne hätte.
Das führt bis zu Überschlag(-sgefühlen) und Lenkwinkelgeometrieänderung mit
nervöserem Lenkverhalten - alles Dinge die man gerade beim Bergabfahren
nicht braucht - ist aber so.



Die Gabel taucht ein weil :
- bergab sich der Körperschwerpunkt weiter über dem Vorderrad befindet
- beim Bremsen das Vorderrad mehr belastet und das Hinterrad entlastet wird
- ein Hinderniss die Gabel einfedern lässt.



Wenn man als Spezialfall wie ein Bikebergsteiger bergauf nur trägt und ausschliesslich
steil bergabfährt macht es natürlich Sinn die Federung auf diesen Zustand einzustellen,
d.h. SAG im Gefälle einstellen, Gabel mit Überdruck und viel lowspeed Druckstufe,
hinten das Gegenteil.
Für den Normalfahrer macht das aber keinen Sinn, der muss bergab eben auch den
Hintern hinter den Sattel bewegen.


----------



## zoomer (8. September 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Auch wenn es von Auto zu Auto gleich ist, einen Downhiller fährt man mit anderem Sag als ein CC Hardtail...



Mein CC Hardtail fahre ich jetzt auch mit weniger als 30% SAG 

Aber ich wollte es jetzt nicht unnötig kompliziert machen.
Mehr als ein Drittel des FW macht auch beim Downhiller keinen Sinn,
aber wenn wirklich nur steil bergab gefahren wird stellt man den SAG
eben für den beabsichtigten Fahrzustand im Gefälle ein.
Und klar gibt es Sonderfälle im CC wie ein Canyon Lux oder Scalpel
in die man soviel Luft reinpresst das sie bei 80% der Unebenheiten
noch gar nicht einfedern, um nur keine Tretenergie zu verschwenden.
(Hardtail mit Durchschlagschutz)


----------



## fatz (8. September 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bei Deiner luftgefederten Gabel eben durch einen passenden Luftdruck.
> (Bei alten Stahlfedergabeln oder Stahlfederdämpfern eben durch Vorspannen
> der Feder)


sorry, aber der satz in klammern ist kaese.
1. sind stahlfedergabeln nicht alt, sondern bei >150mm federweg eher das gaengigere federmedium.
2. stellst du da den sag durch einbau einer feder mit passender haerte ein.

im uebrigen ist das wegsacken von luftgabeln an steilen hohen stufen mit einer der hauptgruende,
warum viele zum fahren von technischen trails stahlfedergabeln bevorzugen. luftgabeln haben eine progressive 
kennlinie, das heisst,  um zb. die erste haelfte des federwegs zu nutzen braucht's weniger kraft als bei einer
liniaren stahlfeder.  das hat zur folge, das du ziemlich schnell durch einen grossen teil des federwegs
rumpelst und wenn's noch ein bissl dicker kommt in den progressiven teil der kennlinie krachst. 
stahlfedern sind da gemuetlicher.
das mehrgewicht von stahlfederngabeln ist uebrigens auch mehr im kopf als an der gabel. luft ist zwar 
leichter als eine stahlfeder, aber bei letzterer braucht's keine aufwaendigen dichtungen, dass sie drinbleibt.
das ist auch der grund, warum stahlfedergabeln i.d.r. besser ansprechen.


----------



## Maas89 (8. September 2012)

Also wenn ich das jetzt hier richtig verstanden habe werde ich mal den Sag von der Gabel und dem Dämpfer auf ca. 25% angleichen. Jedoch verstärkt sich Berg ab ja dann das Überschlagsgefühl weil sie noch weiter eintaucht. Aber auf einem Trail würde sie dennoch nicht mehr einfedern wie jetzt Berg ab oder sprich sie würde nicht zu weich sein dann?

Beim Dämpfer gehe ich ja von 30% der sichtbaren Strecke der Kolbenstange aus oder? Ein Teil ist ja schon im Dämpfer.

Wenns hilft, ich wiege mit Ausrüstung ca. 90Kg je nachdem was ich alles dabei hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. September 2012)

@maas
lass dir keinen muell erzaehlen. wenn deine gabel wegtaucht macht sie das mit mehr sag noch mehr.
punkt. aus! 
da hilft nur aufpumpen, oder wenn's eine revelation ist eine stahlfeder von der sektor einbauen. man kann
natuerlich an der (lowspeed) daempfung rummachen, aber das wird nix gscheites.

am besten stellst du's so ein: was grobes fahren und danach schauen wieviel noch uebrig war.
wenn du bei maximalem gerumpel noch grad vorm anschlag bist isses ok.
ich bin mein stereo immer mit max. 15% sag am daempfer gefahren weil er sonst dauernd am anschlag
war. das war alledings zu zeiten, wo vorn schon eine stahlfederlyrik drin war.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. September 2012)

Naja bei nem degressiven Hinterbau ist es halt so ;-)
Zum Glück bleibt das den meisten Bikern erspart, wenn nicht dann Dämpfer anpassen (lassen) und fertig.
15% SAG mag am Stereo in deinem Fall funktionieren aber vom Optimum ist das weit weg.


----------



## fatz (8. September 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> 15% SAG mag am Stereo in deinem Fall funktionieren aber vom Optimum ist das weit weg.


klar, optimal ist anders, aber was willst machen wenn's sonst bei jedem kleinen hupfer rumpelt. das ist auch nix

was den hinterbau betrifft: am 301 hatte ich erstmal das umgekehrte problem, bis ich ihm einen selber getunten monarch
verpasst hab.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. September 2012)

naja jeden den ich persönlich kenne hat das in den Griff bekommen.
Sonst hätten die ihre  Bikes (Stereo und Fritzz) beide wieder verkauft.

Dämpfer Luftkammer verkleinern und evtl. an der Abstimmung was ändern (lassen).
Aber das ganze wurde hier ja schon x fach durchgekaut und das solltest du als Stereo Fahrer hoffentlich wissen.


----------



## Maas89 (8. September 2012)

Dann werde ich das ganze erstmal so lassen und dann sobald wie möglich mal wieder was grobes unter die Stollen nehmen und dann sehe ich ja selbst wo ich hin muss


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. September 2012)

Versuche aber mal mind. die 25% SAG. 
Hinten wegen des degressiven Verlaufs halt evtl. was weniger.
Vorne verschenkst du aber extrem Performance wenn du nur 15% SAG fährst.


----------



## Maas89 (8. September 2012)

Ich werds mal ausprobieren und dann wieder berichten  Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Turbo-s (8. September 2012)

Wie bemesst ihr denn die 25% sag? Nach Augenmaß oder nehmt ihr 25% von der Gesamtlänge der Tauchrohre? Also

o 150mm * 25% = 37,5mm 

Also ich hatte das nach Gefühl eingestellt.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. September 2012)

Ich würde mal sagen du gehst hin, nimmst den Gummiring oder den Kabelbinder der am Tauchrohr ist, machst den ganz nach unten und lässt mal die ganze Luft aus der Gabel.
Wenn du die jetzt maxmimal eintauchst siehst du wieviel Federweg du wirklich hast ;-)
Dann solange Luft reinpumpen, oder wie ich es lieber mache erstmal zuviel Luft rein und dann nach und nach ablassen bis der SAG dem gewünschten Wert entspricht.

Nach Gefühl einstellen ist so ne Sache, wenn du Talent dafür hast oder Glück kann es recht gut passen.
Wenn du Pech hast nutzt du entweder zu wenig Federweg oder die Kiste schlägt ständig durch.

Ich meine wir kaufen uns ja keine Bikes mit soviel Federweg um ihn dann nachher ungenutzt zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (8. September 2012)

@pizzaplanet
Wenn du hinter meinem Avatar weiterschaust kannst du Irsch erkennen


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. September 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> @pizzaplanet
> Wenn du hinter meinem Avatar weiterschaust kannst du Irsch erkennen



Schöne Gegend


----------



## zoomer (8. September 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Wie bemesst ihr denn die 25% sag? Nach Augenmaß oder nehmt ihr 25% von der Gesamtlänge der Tauchrohre? Also
> 
> o 150mm * 25% = 37,5mm
> 
> Also ich hatte das nach Gefühl eingestellt.



Man muss halt den Hub des Dämpfers/Gabel kennen.
Dann kann man die 25% in cm ausrechnen, bei der Gabel
ist es natürlich 1:1 (z.B. 140 mm Federweg x 0,25 = 35 mm)


Bei Rock Shox ist es in der Regel auf den Standrohren aufgedruckt,
das ist natürlich etwas praktischer ... bzw. Auto-SAG bei den neuen
FOX Dämpfern.


----------



## zoomer (8. September 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> sorry, aber der satz in klammern ist kaese.
> 1. sind stahlfedergabeln nicht alt, sondern bei >150mm federweg eher das gaengigere federmedium.
> 2. stellst du da den sag durch einbau einer feder mit passender haerte ein.



Sorry leider redest Du auch Käse.

1.
Früher waren Stahlfedergabeln/Dämpfer gängig, es gab gar keine Luftdämpfer.
Heute in Spezialfällen, die aber beim ursprünglichen Fragesteller nicht zutreffen

2.
Das ist bei "alten" gängigen Gabeln und Dämpfern definitiv nicht so.
An der Gabel gibt es kleine Rädchen zur Vorspannung, an den Dämpfern ist ebenfalls
ein Gewinde mit Verstellring. Damit stellt man ausschliesslich den SAG ein.
Die Federrate über die Auswahl einer passenden Feder.





fatz schrieb:


> luftgabeln haben eine progressive kennlinie, das heisst,
> 
> stahlfedern sind da gemuetlicher.



Luftfederelemente müssen überhaupt nicht progressiv sein, aber im Normalfall will man das so.
Die Progressivität hängt vom Verhältnis Gesamtluftkammervolumen zu verdrängtem Volumen ab.
Diese Verhältnisse kann man sich so einrichten wie man es haben will. Auch nachträglich,
wenn z.B. voluminöse Verdrängungskörper in die Kammer einfügt oder herausnimmt um
die Progression zu erhöhen oder zu verringern.


Stahlfedern in meinen Gabeln waren allesamt progressiv gewickelt (unterschiedliche
Schlaufenabstände) d.h. sie können linear sein, müssen aber nicht.



Edith :

Aktueller Stahl(Titan)Federdämpfer mit Gewinde und Stellring für SAG Einstellung :








Aktuelle Coil Gabel, SAG über "Vorspannscheiben" einstellbar.
(Umständlicher als eine Gewindelösung aber selbes Prinzip)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7591864&postcount=3





Are you coming to bed ?


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. September 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Sorry leider redest Du auch Käse.
> 
> 1.
> Früher waren Stahlfedergabeln/Dämpfer gängig, es gab gar keine Luftdämpfer.
> Heute in Spezialfällen, die aber beim ursprünglichen Fragesteller nicht zutreffen



Dass Stahlfeder heute nur noch in "Spezialfällen" eingesetzt halten, würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Vielmehr hängt es von den Vorlieben des Nutzers und den entsprechenden Vor- und Nachteilen von Luft/Stahlfeder ab. Für Luft sind dies nunmal als Vorteil u.a.: geringeres Gewicht, genaue Einstellung mögl., während die Nachteile für viele überwiegen: schlechteres Ansprechverhalten ggü. Stahl, progressives Federhalten, wegsacken in Steilstücken. Das diese Faktoren auch praktisch auftreten und ungewollt sind kann man genügend hier im Forum aus den Meinungen der User rauslesen. Warum sonst haben soviele Leute ihre Sektor/Revelation von Air auf Coil umgebaut?

Was wären es denn deiner Meinung nach für Spezialfälle in denen man Stahlfeder fahren sollte? Selbst im Gravitybereich (DH,FR) wird teilweise Luft als Federmedium eingesetzt.



> 2.
> Das ist bei "alten" gängigen Gabeln und Dämpfern definitiv nicht so.
> An der Gabel gibt es kleine Rädchen zur Vorspannung, an den Dämpfern ist ebenfalls
> ein Gewinde mit Verstellring. Damit stellt man ausschliesslich den SAG ein.
> Die Federrate über die Auswahl einer passenden Feder.



Bei einigen Gabeln, z.b. Sektor, ist diese Einstellung nicht möglich, höchstens durch interne Umbauten.



> Luftfederelemente müssen überhaupt nicht progressiv sein, aber im Normalfall will man das so.
> Die Progressivität hängt vom Verhältnis Gesamtluftkammervolumen zu verdrängtem Volumen ab.
> Diese Verhältnisse kann man sich so einrichten wie man es haben will. Auch nachträglich,
> wenn z.B. voluminöse Verdrängungskörper in die Kammer einfügt oder herausnimmt um
> die Progression zu erhöhen oder zu verringern.



 Wer will denn, dass die Luftfeder progressiv arbeitet? In der Praxis zeigt sich auch hier, dass viele User dies eben nicht wollen. Federkomfort und Federwegsnutzung sprechen dagegen. Bei der Rock Shox Revelation gab es das Problem des äußerst progressiven Federverhaltens, da es da auch keine Verdrängungskörper zu entfernen gab, sind viele auf Stahlfeder umgestiegen. Wie hätte man deiner Meinung nach Abhilfe schaffen können? Dünnere Kolbenstange einbauen? Der Aufwand ist wohl nicht zu gerechtfertigen...
(nur aus Interesse: bei welchen aktuellen Gabelmodellen ist es denn mögl. die Progressivität zu beeinflussen?)





> Stahlfedern in meinen Gabeln waren allesamt progressiv gewickelt (unterschiedliche
> Schlaufenabstände) d.h. sie können linear sein, müssen aber nicht.



Auch hier gibt es genug Gegenbeispiele, bei denen die Federn linear arbeiten.


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## fatz (9. September 2012)

@NaitsirhC 
merci, dass du mir das antworten abgenommen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (11. September 2012)

Ich bin bald auch besitzer eines Cube Stereo. 

Ich habe zwei fragen an euch 

ich habe noch meine federgabel da die allerdings tapered ist also 1,5 auf 1 1/8 ist es den da auc möglich ich mein es giibs ja Reduzierung Steuersätze oder ?

Wo kann man nach lesen bis welche bremscheiben größe man den rahmen nutzen kann oder wer weiss es ?

Mfg


----------



## ToyDoll (11. September 2012)

Gabel passt wennst den richtigen Steuersatz hast. Welche Scheiben man verbaun darf weiß ich nicht, ich fahr 203/180, vo/hi, und das funzt super


----------



## fatz (11. September 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> ich habe noch meine federgabel da die allerdings tapered ist also 1,5 auf 1 1/8 ist es den da auc möglich ich mein es giibs ja Reduzierung Steuersätze oder ?


wenn ich das richtig errate fragst du, wie du eine tapered-gabel in ein stereo reinkriegst.
die meisten werden schon den richtigen steuersatz haben. wenn nicht, unten einen
1.5" satz einbauen (oben passt eh). ausnahme: der 2006er rahmen. da ist das steuerrohr
zu klein. da passt nur eine 1 1/8" gabel rein.

scheiben: eigentlich muesste da alles gehen. was erlaubt ist, k.a.


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. September 2012)

Hier stehen nähere Infos zu den Scheiben: Cube FAQ

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## darkandy9929 (11. September 2012)

ok vielen dank, ja ich muss noch für unten ein 1/5 Steuersatz rein machen oben den kann ich wohl drin lassen.

Alles klar max 185mm bremscheiben gehen.

Danke für eure schnelle Antwort.


----------



## FR-Sniper (12. September 2012)

ich brauch mal paar Erfahrungsberichte von denen die mit verstellbarer Sattelstütze fahren!
ich will die hier kaufen:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Shock-Super-Natural-Vario-Sattelstuetze.html
...die Frage ist, 125mm oder 150mm Absenkung?
machen die 25mm viel aus im "fahrbetrieb?"

ich stell meine Stütze für z.B. Isartrails schon immer recht weit runter (manchmal wohl auch etwas weiter als nötig!) , aber besser als nach einem Sprung auf dem Sattel zu landen 

ich tendiere zur einer 30,9mm Stütze (könnte in einem späteren Rahmen auch passen?!) , technisch ist ja zwischen 31,6mm und 30,9mm kein Unterschied, oder?


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. September 2012)

Hi,
meiner Erfahrung nach: pack etwas mehr drauf und nimm eine mit Fernbedienung, das Mehrgewicht ist es allemal wert. Die meisten Leute, die keine Remotebedienung dran haben, sagen: "Brauch man nicht", aber wenn du sie einmal dran gehabt hast, willst du sie nicht mehr missen. V.a. in unbekanntem oder ruppigem Gelände ist es bedeutend einfacher den Daumen zu bewegen, als den Lenker loszulassen und sich in den Schritt zu fassen 

Wenn du den Sattel eh immer sehr tief hast, würde ich auch zur 150mm Version greifen. Bei mir sinds 125mm die eigentlich immer reichen, für ein bisschen rumtricksen mach ich die Stütze dann allerdings doch noch ein Stück weiter rein, 150mm wären also auch nicht verkehrt.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Schelle (12. September 2012)

Ich bin mit der Dropzone richtig zufrieden -mit der Reduzierhülse von Sixpack. Bei meinem 18" und einer Schrittlänge von ca. 84 cm reichen mir die 125mm Absenkung völlig aus. Bisher konnte ich keine Macken feststellen: kein Verdrehen, kein Spiel oder ungewolltes Absenken. 



> ich tendiere zur einer 30,9mm Stütze (könnte in einem späteren Rahmen  auch passen?!) , technisch ist ja zwischen 31,6mm und 30,9mm kein  Unterschied, oder?


Ich würde lieber die 31,6 mm nehmen und dann Notfalls wieder verkaufen.


----------



## Turbo-s (13. September 2012)

Hi, 

habe mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer

Wie ändert man das Tuning??? Im XMS Aufbau-Thread schreibt der Autor:

Fox RP23 (Compression Tune: L (High), Rebound Tune: S (Low))

Kann ich das ändern?


----------



## FR-Sniper (13. September 2012)

Schelle schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber die 31,6 mm nehmen und dann Notfalls wieder verkaufen.



gibts dafür auch eine Begründung, technisch sind sie ja gleich?!



NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hi,
> meiner Erfahrung nach: pack etwas mehr drauf und nimm eine mit Fernbedienung, das Mehrgewicht ist es allemal wert.
> 
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



ich hatte DIE mit Fernbedinung schon mal zuhause, was mir da überhaupt nicht getaugt hat war, wenn man die Stütze abgesenkt hat und komplet versenkt, hängt das Kabel so Sch... durch und ist schon im Keller am Reifen hängengeblieben, ich hatte schon mal eine KS 850 (?!) mit Hebel unter dem Sattel, hab eine Fernbedienung nie vermisst 

ich denk ich werd die 20 mehr für 150mm Absenkung ausgeben!

nächstes Thema wird bei mir eine andere Gabel, die Revelation mit 130mm ist langsam überfordert 
...aber das wird noch dauern.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schelle (13. September 2012)

Ich hatte irgendwo mal gelesen, dass man auf die nächst kleinere mögliche Größe reduzieren soll. Ich hab schon gewühlt, finde die Quelle aber nicht mehr. Angeblich muss sonst die Klemme mehr angezogen werden.


----------



## Unze77 (13. September 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer
> 
> ...



Du selbst kannst es nicht ändern...


----------



## zoomer (13. September 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> (nur aus Interesse: bei welchen aktuellen Gabelmodellen ist es denn mögl. die Progressivität zu beeinflussen?)



Z.B. bei meiner Lefty ....


Aber ich hab doch gar nix gegen Stahlfedern 

Ich wollte doch nur einem Fragenden erklären wie und warum man
den SAG einstellt


----------



## fatz (13. September 2012)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Du selbst kannst es nicht ändern...



naja, so ganz stimmt das nicht. bei fox kriegst halt die teile nicht, sonst wuerd das schon gehen.

zur eigentlichen frage: der tune ist eine angabe ueber die staerke der daempfung. normal 
wird die durch shimstacks eingestellt. ein shimstack ist ein packet aus relativ duennen
meist verschieden grossen passscheiben, die die oelkanaele abdecken und
sich bei entsprechendem oelfluss und -druck aufbiegen und den kanal freigeben.
je nachdem wie dicke und wieviele scheiben du da aufeinander packst aenderst du die 
daempfung. bei rockshox kommst du ganz gut dran. allerdings ist das ein ziemliches gefrickel, weil du zum aendern jedesmal den daempfer aufmachen musst. bei fox
hast das problem, das du keine teile kriegst (an die kommen nur autorisierte haendler)
und du eine spezielle nadel brauchst um das den druck auf den ausgleichskolben wieder
draufzukriegen. zudem soll da stickstoff rein (koennte man m.e. auch mit luft machen).
bei rs brauchst da nur einen adapter fuer die daempferpumpe.


----------



## darkandy9929 (14. September 2012)

Sorry leute ich muss euch noch mal nerven 

Gibs es den passende steuersatze die auf 1,5 Steurrohr sind aber für Trapered auf 1 1/8 gehen also direkt fertige oder muss ich mir zwei verschiedene steuersatze nehmen ?


----------



## Gummischwain (14. September 2012)

Mahltzeit! 

Gestern hat's *Knack *gemacht und als ich nach hinten zum Dämpfer schaute, fehlte mir ein Schraubenkopf! 
Suuuper! 

Jetzt die Preisfrage:
Weiß jemand, ob an die Schraube auch einzeln zu kommen ist?
Sonst müsste ich mal schauen, ob sich nicht ne "normale" Industrieschraube anpassen lässt.
Ich würde nur ungern *80!!!* Öken für den kompletten Satz bei CUBE zahlen. 





Noch als Ergänzung zu fatz:
Man sollte vor allem auch GENAU wissen, was man da und vor allem wie macht! Schraubt man einfach auf gut Glück den shimstack auseinander ist der Ärger vorprogrammiert! 

@ darkandy:
suchst du evtl. sowas:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a53681/orbit-i-tapered-reduction-1-1-8-1-5.html
oder
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a18554/orbit-zr-reduction-1-5-1-1-8.html


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. September 2012)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass hier jemand mal einen Händler gepostet hat, bei dem man die Horstlinkschrauben als normale "Schraube" und nicht als "Horstlinkschraube CUBE" einzeln kaufen kann. Deine verlorene ist ja vom Aufbau ähnlich, vll gibt es die da auch.

Falls ich Zeit hab und den Link finde, stell ich ihn rein.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Gummischwain (14. September 2012)

Das wäre prima! Danke. 
Ich suche auch noch mal danach...


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. September 2012)

Ab und an ist es doch ganz nützlich, wenn der Verlauf nicht gelöscht wird.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/160507
Ist vom User HomerJ, vll hilft dir das weiter.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (14. September 2012)

1000 Dank NaitsirhC ! 
Schaue ich mir mal an.


----------



## fatz (14. September 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Noch als Ergänzung zu fatz:
> Man sollte vor allem auch GENAU wissen, was man da und vor allem wie macht! Schraubt man einfach auf gut Glück den shimstack auseinander ist der Ärger vorprogrammiert!


und man sollte vor allem erstmal genau den shimstack nachmessen und aufschreiben.
dazu braucht's einen halbwegs tauglichen messschieber, der 5/100 messen kann.

aber die frage war ja ob man beim fox selber was machen kann....


----------



## Gummischwain (15. September 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ...
> aber die frage war ja ob man beim fox selber was machen kann....



Ist richtig. War ja auch nur als zusätzlicher Warnhinweis für den Fragesteller gedacht! 

Ach ja, wegen der Schraube: ein guter Händler ist manchmal Gold wert. Habe dort mal nachgefragt und die können mir wahrsl. die fehlende Schraube einzeln besorgen und verkaufen.


----------



## ToyDoll (15. September 2012)

Die ersten sind bei uns schon unterwegs


----------



## zoomer (15. September 2012)

Ohne Decals ist schon mal gut.

Mir persönlich ist noch zu viel buntes Eloxal dran, die Enve Labels
viel zu aufgeregt. Irgendwie ist natürliches Carbon in seiner
Wurzelholzoptik nicht besonders fotogen.
Matter Lack gefällt mir wegen seiner schmutzanfälligkeit nicht so,
deshalb frage ich mich ob die Formen des Rahmens mit schwarz
glänzendem Lack nicht doch wunderschön zu Geltung kämen.


Wenn es für mich erreichbar wäre hätte ich liebend gern so ein
Rad. So muss ich wohl mit dem kleinen 120er Bruder vorlieb
nehmen.


----------



## franzam (15. September 2012)

ToyDoll schrieb:


> Die ersten sind bei uns schon unterwegs



Die ersten sind schon lange unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (15. September 2012)

ToyDoll schrieb:


> Die ersten sind bei uns schon unterwegs


Das ist zum kotzen da waren die alten Stereos ja schöner zumindestens zum posen bei der Eisdiele aber mit den Hobel kannst nicht mal mehr das.


----------



## zoomer (15. September 2012)

Du musst halt das Preisschild dran lassen


----------



## darkandy9929 (15. September 2012)

ich muss auch sagen das der neue Cube Stereo mir nicht wirklich gefällt. Ja der preischild wär auf jedenfall wichtig! Sonst denkt jeder es ist nen billig bike


----------



## JayDee1982 (15. September 2012)

Hat von euch vielleicht noch jemand eine Ahnung wo bzw wer noch eine 16" Stereo Race auf Lager hat?
Ich glaub ich hab jetzt alles durch aber alles haben nur noch 18" 

Ein Händler bei mir hätte noch das Stereo SL für 3000 Schleifen da stehen... 10% könnte er mir da noch geben.... 
Ist das fair oder kann man da noch etwas machen?

Gebraucht ist ein Race ja auch nicht in 16" zu bekommen....  
Ist grade echt etwas nervig


----------



## Themeankitty (15. September 2012)

@ Toydoll
Schon schön wenn man bei Cube/Multicycle arbeitet, gell


----------



## Maas89 (15. September 2012)

Also mir gefällt das garnicht ohne die Decals! Sieht aus als hätte jemand einen Rahmen abgeschliffen und dann die Lust verloren. Sieht einfach nur billig aus  Bin froh das ich mir noch ein 2012er Pro gekauft habe


----------



## zoomer (15. September 2012)

Na ja, wenn man es kauft sind ja Decals dran.
Mir gefällt es so aber besser ...


----------



## stereofahrer (15. September 2012)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und stelle mich mal vor.
Ich heiße Justin und bin erst 14 Jahre alt .
Ich habe mir das Geld für ein Stereo Race  erarbeitet und freue mich über jede Sekunde die ich in meiner Freizeit auf dem Bike verbringen kann.
Habe lange mitgelesen und dachte mir, dass ich hier bestimmt richtig bin. Daraufhin habe ich mich hier im Forum angemeldet und werde jetzt etwas mitplaudern.

Grüße 
Justin


----------



## darkandy9929 (15. September 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen in unsere Runde


----------



## stereofahrer (15. September 2012)

@darkandy9929: Danke
Anbei mein Stereo, ohne große Veränderungen, bis auf eine Halterung für's Schloss und einen billigen Real-Tacho 
Leider ist die Qualität des Fotos so gut, wie der Tacho  , aber ich mache es zum ersten mal und bitte dies zu Entschuldigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (16. September 2012)

danke für deine Erwähnung  hab erst gelesen ermahnung  fg schickes bike gefällt mir ich bau mein Cube Stereo auf


----------



## Maas89 (16. September 2012)

Jetzt noch andere Pedale und dann wirst du jede Menge Spaß mit haben


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. September 2012)

was ist den an den pedalen auszusetzen ? Komm mir aber jetzt nicht mit Click Pedalen


----------



## austriacarp (16. September 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> was ist den an den pedalen auszusetzen ? Komm mir aber jetzt nicht mit Click Pedalen


Wenn du ordentlich Bergauf fahren willst kommst nicht drum rum


----------



## Bunse (16. September 2012)

Jeder muss selber wissen womit er fährt, aber die normalen Pedale von Cube taugen nix.
Ich hatte mit Klicks nicht nur Bergauf anderen gegenüber einen Vorteil.
Bergab konnte ich ohne Probleme auch mal das Hinterrad umsetzen 

Für 50 Flocken bekommt man schon Saint Flats oder XT-Trail klicks.
Der Rest ist jedem selber überlassen. Ich habe beide zuhause


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. September 2012)

also ich komm auch den berg hoch ohne Click  Aber das stimmt muss jeder für sich wissen ok wenn von cube die pedalen nix taugen dann ist es ok.


----------



## zoomer (16. September 2012)

Cube RÃ¤der werden wie fast alle anderen RÃ¤der ohne Pedale geliefert.

Das liegt am freundlichen HÃ¤ndler das da Ã¼berhaupt was dran ist,
so kann man das Rad nach dem Kauf wenigstens nach Hause fahren.

VerstÃ¤ndlich dass der auf seine Kosten nur fÃ¼r 7 â¬, 500 g BÃ¤rentatzen
hinschraubt.


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. September 2012)

tja so ist das wirklich gut seit dem ich schon lange meine bike zusammen schraube hat ich das problem selten


----------



## stereofahrer (16. September 2012)

Ja, nach guten Pedalen suche ich noch, kann mir jemand gute Flats empfehlen?
Ich komme mit Klickies nicht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunse (16. September 2012)

stereofahrer schrieb:


> Ja, nach guten Pedalen suche ich noch, kann mir jemand gute Flats empfehlen?
> Ich komme mit Klickies nicht klar.



Also die Saint sind echt geil nur etwas schwer. Aber leichter wird auch gleicher teuer.
Eigentlich kann man fast alles kaufen ab 40 aufwärts, Schraubbare Pins und gut gedichtete Lager.
Auf Kunststoffpedale würd ich aber verzichten, sollte schon Alu oder so sein.


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. September 2012)

stereofahrer schrieb:


> Ja, nach guten Pedalen suche ich noch, kann mir jemand gute Flats empfehlen?
> Ich komme mit Klickies nicht klar.


 
Sixpack Menace Pedalen die hab ich sind gut.


----------



## stereofahrer (16. September 2012)

Habe mir jetzt auf Ebay Saint Flats für 54,95 bestellt, wird in den nächsten Tagen ankommen


----------



## Bunse (16. September 2012)

stereofahrer schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt auf Ebay Saint Flats für 54,95 bestellt, wird in den nächsten Tagen ankommen



Kannst aber direkt, wenn sie ankommen, die Unterlegscheiben unter den Pins wegmachen und die extra Pins an der Seite reinschrauben, dann hast du damit unvorstellbar viel Grip


----------



## JDEM (16. September 2012)

Mal wieder ein Bild:






Neu sind: 

- Chromag Fubars OSX, 
- 1 fach vorne zum testen, 
- Downhill Schlappen (schon wieder runter und wieder Ardents drauf),
- normale Sattelstütze (da die Reverb gegen ne Stealth getauscht wird)

Das Stereo geht mit dem Monarch deutlich besser, zusammen mit der Lyrik ein Traum. Hat letztes Wochenende beim Rasenrennen in Olpe richtig Spaß gemacht mal ein wenig Gas zu geben.

Nächstes Jahr wird dann mal der Rahmen getauscht, mal schauen was es dann so gibt...


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. September 2012)

_Kuschi gefällt mir gut !

mal ne frage an alle dieses Schutzblech für den Dämpferschutz gibs es den einzelln irgendwo zu kaufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunse (16. September 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> _Kuschi gefällt mir gut !
> 
> mal ne frage an alle dieses Schutzblech für den Dämpferschutz gibs es den einzelln irgendwo zu kaufen ?




Such mal nach Cube Muddy Board 
Da gibt es einige Anbieter. 
Ansonsten selber bauen wie Kuschi...


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. September 2012)

Bunse schrieb:


> Such mal nach Cube Muddy Board
> Da gibt es einige Anbieter.
> Ansonsten selber bauen wie Kuschi...


 

wow 40 ich glaub der passt aber nicht an ein 08er Stereo oder ?


----------



## JDEM (16. September 2012)

Das Schutzblech ist der vordere Teil vom SKS Shock Board. Einfach abgesägt, mit zwei Löchern versehen und ans Bike geschraubt.


----------



## Bunse (16. September 2012)

Am 08er wirst du selber basteln müssen 
da fehlt die Strebe mit den Bohrungen...
Aber Kabelbinder und nen Zersägter Blumentopf aus Kunststoff geht auch


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. September 2012)

ok aber bei mein , sind hinten zwei kleine minilöcher da brauch ich wohl was anderes ?


----------



## Bunse (16. September 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> ok aber bei mein , sind hinten zwei kleine minilöcher da brauch ich wohl was anderes ?



mit etwas fantasie kannst du dir leicht was basteln, ist wirklich nicht schwer, hatte ich auch als die Muddy Boards mal nicht lieferbar waren !


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. September 2012)

ja schutzbleche hab ich noch haufen herum liegen das einzige was mir einfiel wär einfach mir kabelbinder befestigen an das rohr mit gummiband wickeln und dann mit kabelbrinder fixieren


----------



## Bunse (16. September 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> ja schutzbleche hab ich noch haufen herum liegen das einzige was mir einfiel wär einfach mir kabelbinder befestigen an das rohr mit gummiband wickeln und dann mit kabelbrinder fixieren



Zum Beispiel.
Wenn du da wirklich Löcher hast, passende Schrauben besorgen. 
Das Schutzblech passend lochen und drauf Schrauben


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. September 2012)

jup mom ich mach mal foto ist besser


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. September 2012)

so hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunse (16. September 2012)

Also wie man sieht sind in den Löchern keine Gewinde.
Also nicht wirklich geeignet, außer du willst selbst nen Gewinde reinschneiden. Aber wenn du dich dem gewachsen fühlst wär das ne möglichkeit.
Sonst mit Kabelbindern und Go.


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. September 2012)

ja das hab ich auch gesehen ich vermute mal das es früher reingesteckt wurde und dann noch mit gabelbinder befestigt wurde ?!


----------



## Bunse (16. September 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> ja das hab ich auch gesehen ich vermute mal das es früher reingesteckt wurde und dann noch mit gabelbinder befestigt wurde ?!


Das weiß ich nicht 
Eventuell kannst du aber mit den Strebe ganz gut arbeiten, ich zeichne mal eben was mit Paint, einen Moment 


So: siehe Anhang


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. September 2012)

jetzt bissel gegoogle und das kam was aber mit den orginalen Schutzblech






hab


----------



## Bunse (16. September 2012)

Ja guck  fast so schön wie meine Zeichnung


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. September 2012)

jup aber das ist aber mit den orginalen schutzblech  der wurde nur verbessert durch mehre Kabelbinder 

Hab zwar welchen da aber der ist zu schmal meine  da muss ich mal gucken was geht oder ich schreib mal cube an ob die noch was herum liegen haben 


So wie deine zeichnung hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt aber da hab ich gelesen das es sehr klappern soll


----------



## Bunse (16. September 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> jup aber das ist aber mit den orginalen schutzblech  der wurde nur verbessert durch mehre Kabelbinder
> 
> Hab zwar welchen da aber der ist zu schmal meine  da muss ich mal gucken was geht oder ich schreib mal cube an ob die noch was herum liegen haben
> 
> ...



Ich hab damals auch noch unten 2 lange Kabelbindern um die 3D Box gemacht und das Board damit unten fixiert.
Kannst die aber auch um die Kettenstreben machen 
Also dann 4 Punkte zum fixieren, da sollte nix mehr klappern.


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. September 2012)

ich werd mal die tage was ausprobieren hab ja was da da muss ich nur schauen wo mein dremel steckt damit ich was zu schneiden hab ich werd mal hier dann mein resultat posten 

Muss erstmal auf die Laufräder und Mäntel warten damit ich weiss wieviel platz ich da brauche


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. September 2012)

Welche Klemme brauch man für den Cube Stereo 08 : 36,4 oder 38,5 ?

Laut Messlehre sind es 37,6mm aussenmaß.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumeister21 (17. September 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> Welche Klemme brauch man für den Cube Stereo 08 : 36,4 oder 38,5 ?
> 
> Laut Messlehre sind es 37,6mm aussenmaß.
> 
> Mfg



38,5 mm


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. September 2012)

danke


----------



## Gummischwain (17. September 2012)

@ Kuschi! 
Sehr geil mit der neuen Farbe! Hattest du da jemanden an der Hand, der dir den Rahmen lackiert hat? Echt gut geworden!


----------



## osbow (19. September 2012)

Mit wie viel PSI fahrt Ihr eure Revelation? Irgendwie ist meine bei weitem nicht so leichtgängig wie in diesem Video z. B.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxZIsuLZQ1Q"]Rock Shox Revelation RL - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bei ca. 100 Kg mit voller Montur fahre ich die Gabel mit 150 PSI. Wenn ich mit meinem gesamten Gewicht die Gabel runterdrücke tauchen die Standrohre lediglich 2/3 ein.


----------



## baumeister21 (20. September 2012)

150psi ist ganz schön viel. Ich habe bei ca. 90kg 90-95psi drin. 
Die auf der Gabel aufgeklebte Empfehlung ist IMHO viel zu hoch.


----------



## Gummischwain (20. September 2012)

baumeister21 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe bei ca. 90kg 90-95psi drin.
> Die auf der Gabel aufgeklebte Empfehlung ist IMHO viel zu hoch.


 
Fahre mit ähnlichem Gewicht sogar noch weniger: ca. 60 PSI.
Ist allerdings ne Fox Talas. 
Dennoch 150 PSI klingt a bisserl hoch - ohne die Revelation genauer zu kennen. 
SAG mal kontrolliert?
Die Druckempfehlungen sollte man getrost ignorieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## osbow (20. September 2012)

SAG war nach dem ersten, schnellen optischen Check OK. Ich werd man weniger probieren. Laut Angaben von RS sollte da sogar noch mehr rein. Bei der Gewichtsklassen waren es wohl bis zu 170 PSI.


----------



## fatz (20. September 2012)

ich glaub die jungs bei rs gehen da eher von groeberer beanspruchung aus. ich hab bei meiner lyrik auch
die weiche feder rein, obwohl ich bei der mittleren schon am oberen gewichtslimit war.
vergiss die tabelle. druck nach sag einstellen und gut is.


----------



## Maas89 (20. September 2012)

Ich finde die Gabel auf dem Video ist schon fast zu weich eingestellt oder? Das Gelände ist jetzt nicht gerade grob und da ist sie schon knapp vor Anschlag. Meine Relevation ist sehr straff abgestimmt aber ich bin gerade noch dabei sie richtig abzustimmen. Werde wohl auf 25-30% SAG gehen anstatt 15%.


----------



## Foxi1988 (23. September 2012)

Servus!

Hab da mal ne Frage!
Möchte mir ein Cube Stereo Pro kaufen und bin es auch schon gefahren beim Händler in Rahmengröße 20 und 22 Zoll. Kann mich nicht entscheiden was mir besser taugt.
Bin 1.88 cm groß und 75 kg schwer. Bei den Rahmengrößenrechnern kommt 21 Zoll raus.
Zu was würdet ihr tendieren?
Meine Touren sind eher nicht zu schwere Trails und Alpencross geeignet soll es schon auch sein.

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## austriacarp (23. September 2012)

Bei 188 würde ich sicher zum 20" greifen bin 185 cm und bin auch ein 20iger gefahren das passte genau und bei 75kg brauchst du keine Angst haben wenn die Sattelstütze weiter heraussen ist.


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. September 2012)

Bin 1,90 mit ~90 Schrittlänge und fahre auch 20", passt sehr gut! 22" würde ich für zu groß halten, v.a. wenn man bergab die Stütze versenken will.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Foxi1988 (23. September 2012)

Okay vielen Dank


----------



## Gummischwain (24. September 2012)

*Mal ne Frage zum RP23:*

Beim letzten Service habe ich festgestellt, dass Stickstoff ins Öl geraten ist. Das ist jetzt schon das zweite Mal bei zwei unterschiedlichen Dämpfern (beide RP23) passiert.

Jetzt die Preisfrage:

Kann das evtl. damit zusammenhängen, dass ich mit meinen 90 kg und einer zunehmend härteren Fahrweise in den letzten Monaten (hin und wieder mal ein Durchschlag dabei) den Dämpfer zu sehr belaste? 
Keine großartigen Sprünge dabei. Halt viele Treppen und kleine Schanzen. Alles deutlich unter einem Meter (mehr traue ich mich eh nicht ) und keine Landungen ins flat.
PP ist immer aus und die Zugstufe 3 Klicks zugedreht.

Brauche ich evtl. ein härteres Setup, weil wegen 90 kg?

Die Funktion des Dämpfers ist sonst eigentlich tadellos.


----------



## Vincy (24. September 2012)

Liegt wohl eher an der Abdichtung des IFP-Kolben.
Das ProPedal ist nur bei Low Speed Compression aktiv. Soll ja auch nur das Wippen unterdrücken.
Durchschlag verhindert ein höherer Luftdruck oder das Luftvolumen verringern (höhere Endprogression). 
Ein höherer Druck beim Boostvalve hilft da auch.
Anderes Tune bei Velocity Compression verändert die Druckstufe insgesamt. Der RP23 hat keine getrennte LSC und HSC.


----------



## Gummischwain (24. September 2012)

Klar soweit. 
Evtl. geht aber viell. auch Öl noch oben in die positive Luftkammer verloren? 

Meine Vermutung war jetzt, dass durch einen heftigen Durchschlag der Shimstack gegen besagten IFP-Kolben stößt und dadurch evtl. die Undichtigkeit verursacht wird. 

Habe das Dingen zwar schon einmal zerlegt, weiß aber nicht mehr wie weit sich der Shimstack nach unten schieben lässt. 

Ist halt komisch, dass mir das bei 2 Dämpfern passiert (der andere war flammneu). Kann natürlich Zufall sein.

*Edit sagt:*
_"Durchschlag verhindert ein höherer Luftdruck oder das Luftvolumen verringern (höhere Endprogression)."_

Wie gesagt, die Funktion ist nicht das Problem. Die Luftkammer habe ich bereits verkleinert, so dass ich nun bei 20-25 % Sag ohne Durchschlag fahren kann. Hin und wieder passiert's halt mal. Aber das sollte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (25. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich plane meine Gabel aus der Erstausstattung (RS Revelation mit Schnellspanner, 110-140mm) vom 2009er Stereo  gegen eine Gabel mit Steckachse auszutauschen. Konkret gefällt mir die Suntour Durolux (120-160mm) dafür am besten weil mir eine Lyrik einfach zu teuer ist. 

- Welche Steuerrohr-Option benötige ich? 1 1/8 tapered auf 1,5"?

- Ich habe gelesen, dass man die 140-180mm Version der Gabel leicht um 20mm reduzieren kann, somt bin ich zwecks Zukunftssicherheit am überlegen ob ich nicht vielleicht die größere Version anschaffen sollte. Würde der Stereo-Rahmen auch 180mm vertragen? (Ich weiß dass Cube nur 150mm zulässt) Hat da jemand Erfahrung?

Danke im Vorfeld!


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. September 2012)

Vom Steuerrohr her geht jedes beliebige Maß. Wenn du den alten Steuersatz weiterverwenden willst, dann durchgehend 1 1/8.

Falls du nur auf Steckachse umrüsten willst, müsste auch ein Austausch des Castings funktionieren, kann dir allerdings nicht sagen, wieviel es kostet bzw. ob es noch passende Castings einzeln zu kaufen gibt.

Grüße NatsirhC


----------



## navpp (25. September 2012)

Danke für den Tipp mit den Castings, wobei ich aber gerne ein wenig mehr Federweg vorne und eine bessere Bremse hätte.

Rentiert sich umrüsten auf einen 1,5" Steuersatz im Hinblick auf die größere Gabel mit der kräftigeren Bremse?


----------



## fatz (25. September 2012)

navpp schrieb:


> - Welche Steuerrohr-Option benötige ich? 1 1/8 tapered auf 1,5"?


ich wuerd tapered nehmen, auch wenn du da evtl. den unteren teil des steuersatzes 
tauschen musst. ist einfach steifer.
edith sagt: komplett 1.5" bringt nix. ist auch ned steifer als tapered.



> - Ich habe gelesen, dass man die 140-180mm Version der Gabel leicht um 20mm reduzieren kann, somt bin ich zwecks Zukunftssicherheit am überlegen ob ich nicht vielleicht die größere Version anschaffen sollte. Würde der Stereo-Rahmen auch 180mm vertragen?


das wird dir bergauf sicher keinen spass mehr machen. ich bin die lyrik u-turn (115-160)
im alten stereo gefahren, das war definitiv sehr grenzwertig. runter spassig, rauf ned so.
ist die 180er duro schwerer? wenn ja nimm die 160er.

evtl. kannst die revelation aber einfach so um 10mm aufbohren. mit der lyrik ging das.
da gibt die daempfung mehr her als die federung. einfach mal die federkartusche 
ausbauen und schaun, wie weit du's dann auseinanderziehen kannst. wenn's geht,
die stahlfeder von der sektor rein und das ding geht ab wie die wutz.


----------



## navpp (25. September 2012)

Gegen Saisonende häufen sich immer die Durchschläge, die Bremsleistung reicht nimmer und überhaupt muss ich die Gabel mit weniger Sag fahren als ich möchte... vielleicht muss ich nur den Winter überstehen und mein Equipment reicht mir wieder (sprich ich bin wieder langsamer ). Aber 10mm mehr würden vielleicht schon reichen. 
Welche Bremse ist mit der Revelation mit dem 9mm Schnellspanner noch sinnvoll montierbar? Derzeit fahre ich die Oro K18 mit XT 180er Scheiben... bremst "ganz ok" fühlt sich aber sehr verwaschen an und braucht hohe Bedienkräfte...


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. September 2012)

Der Federweg der Revelation kann nicht verlängert werden, glaube es lag an der zu kurzen Zugstufeneinheit. Von der Sektor passt z.B. das 110-140 Dual Position Coil Kit. Stahlfeder wertet die Gabel deutlich auf, hab auch gewechselt. Vor allem find ich die Dual Position Verstellung tausendmal besser als das nervige U-Turn. So kann man die Absenkung wenigstens schnell und problemlos zuschalten ohne ewig zu drehen.

Meinst du es könnte mit anderen Bremsen Probleme mit Schleifen geben (wg. der 9mm SSP) oder was meinst du? Hatte auch überlegt zur nächsten Saison eine neue Bremse (wahrscheinlich SLX) zu montieren, Steckachse wär noch besser, aber dafür gleich ne Gabel wechsels ist mir im Moment zuviel. 

NaitsirhC


----------



## fatz (25. September 2012)

steckachse ist definitiv besser, aber eine neue gabel waer's mir auch ned wert.
und u-turn nervt nur im flachland. hier hab ich auf einer tour maximal 2 oder 3mal die finger dran.
meisten muss ich dann eh protektoren anziehen, da kann ich auch noch n bissl kurbeln.


----------



## navpp (25. September 2012)

Von der Steckachse wÃ¼rde ich mir eine hÃ¶here Torsionssteifigkeit der Gabel erhoffen. Wenn ich die Bremse ziehe und das VR drehe sehe ich wie sich die Holme verwinden. Und das obwohl ich es nicht schaffe das Vorderrad mit der Bremse gegen meine Armkraft zu blockieren. Dewegen der Wunsch nach einer anderen Bremse und unter anderem auch der Wunsch nach einer anderen Gabel. 
Ich hab mir das Fahren mit viel Sag angewÃ¶hnt, nur bin ich jetzt bereits etwas schneller unterwegs wodurch die Gabel oft in einen Bereich kommt, wo sie vor dem nÃ¤chsten Schlag nicht mehr richtig ausfedern kann. ZugstufendÃ¤mpfung und Sag reduzieren lÃ¶st dieses Problem zwar, jedoch gefÃ¤llt mir dann das sonstige Verhalten der Gabel nicht mehr so gut. Das Rad liegt dann nicht mehr so schÃ¶n satt und wirkt nervÃ¶s. Der Hinterbau macht meine Fahrweise aber noch problemlos mit. 

U-Turn stÃ¶rt mich nicht, hier bei uns drehe ich einmal pro Ausfahrt runter und danach wieder rauf. Die restlichen Anstiege sind nicht so steil, dass ich das brauche. 

Die hohen Preise von Federgabeln stÃ¶ren mich auch... mal ehrlich, wenn teilweise eine Lyrik in einem 1700â¬ Rad verbaut ist, wie kann die Gabel alleine 700â¬ Wert sein? Suckt. Vielleicht sollte ich auch einfach das Rad wechseln. Kriegt man fÃ¼r ein Stereo einen brauchbaren Kurs?


----------



## fatz (26. September 2012)

navpp schrieb:


> Von der Steckachse würde ich mir eine höhere Torsionssteifigkeit der Gabel erhoffen. Wenn ich die Bremse ziehe und das VR drehe sehe ich wie sich die Holme verwinden. Und das obwohl ich es nicht schaffe das Vorderrad mit der Bremse gegen meine Armkraft zu blockieren.


hm! das ist m.e. bedenklich. du koenntest jetzt zwar auf eine 200er scheibe umruesten,
aber ob's das wirklich bringt....
ich hab noch ned viele formulas in der hand gehabt, aber von den paar war ich sammt nicht
begeistert. wenn du versuchst bei einer meiner avids das vorderrad zu blockieren tut es
das und zwar ganz easy. sowohl bei der alten juicy7 an meinem alten stereo (faehrt jetzt
ein kumpel) als auch bei der elixir 5 an meinem ht, als auch bei der elixir cr an meinem 301.
verwindung der gabel siehst du uebrigens auch bei einer lyrik. ist halt ned so krass.

hast schon mal ueberlegt, dir eine gebrauchte lyrik zu kaufen? ich hab meine in gutem
zustand fuer 350.- von meinem haendler gekauft (war an seinem zweitrad). allerdings
hab ich relativ schnell neue buchsen gebraucht, was aber dann grad noch auf garantie 
ging. seitdem ist ruhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (26. September 2012)

Hi, 

Ich fahre an meinen Bikes aktuelle (2009 bis 2012) formula R1 /RX Sowie Avid und Magura. 160mm bis 203mm. Jedes System ist anders und muss auch spezifisch eingestellt werden. Kategorisch eine Marke für nicht brauchbar einzusortieren halte ich für mich persönlich für nicht angemessen. Ich kann an allen meinen Systemen egal ob mit Schnellspanner 9mm, 15mm oder 20mm Steckachse an der Vorderrad Bremse leicht ziehen und einen Flug über den Lenker machen weil die Bremse funktioniert bis zur Blockade.
Ich wiege allerdings in Montur 80kg. Ich kann keine Aussage für große schwere Fahrer treffen. zudem lasse ich die sicherheitsrelevanten Teile wie Bremsen lieber vom Fachbetrieb warten.


----------



## fatz (26. September 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Kategorisch eine Marke für nicht brauchbar einzusortieren halte ich für mich persönlich für nicht angemessen.


hat ja auch niemand gemacht. ich hab nur gesagt, dass die paar formulas, die ich in der 
hand gehabt hab mehr oder weniger mist waren. sonst nix. das deckt sich uebrigens auch 
mit der meinung eine ganze menge anderer leute, die ich gut kenne und die mehr erfahrung 
mit sowas haben. aber egal. wenn navpp's bremse nicht bremst, bremst sie nicht. da kann 
man jetzt natuerlich dran rummachen (belaege, scheiben etc.) oder man laesst es. 
meine persoenliche meinung in diesem fall ist: lassen.

und was die "_fachbetriebe_" betrifft: von denen kenn ich nur sehr wenige, die ich an meine bremsen
lassen wuerde. ausserdem ist entlueften und auch mal eine komplettueberholung nun wirklich keine hexerei


----------



## Turbo-s (26. September 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> hat ja auch niemand gemacht. ich hab nur gesagt, dass die paar formulas, die ich in der
> hand gehabt hab mehr oder weniger mist waren. sonst nix. das deckt sich uebrigens auch
> mit der meinung eine ganze menge anderer leute, die ich gut kenne und die mehr erfahrung
> mit sowas haben. aber egal. wenn navpp's bremse nicht bremst, bremst sie nicht. da kann
> ...



Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Und wo licht ist kann auch Schatten sein, auch im Fachbetrieb. Und bei navpp's Bremse scheint mir lassen auch die bessere Wahl sein.

Schade dass du wohl schlecht eingestellte Formulas in der Hand hattest. Meine Avids waren zu Beginn auch Nix. Das hat sich aber mit fein Tuning komplett umgekehrt.  

P.S. Entlüften kann man natürlich selbst machen. Nur bei einer Bremse die gar nicht geht würde ich (ich persönlich meine Meinung) nicht das experimentieren Anfangen. Aber das kann gerne jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## fatz (26. September 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Schade dass du wohl schlecht eingestellte Formulas in der Hand hattest. Meine Avids waren zu Beginn auch Nix. Das hat sich aber mit fein Tuning komplett umgekehrt.


nein. weil ich genau das mit ihnen gemacht hab. da ging einfach nix. der sohn meiner
freundin hat seine the one gegen eine elixir 5 getauscht. die bremst schon direkt aus
der schachtel besser, als die alte nachdem sie sowohl ich als der einzige haendler von
dem ich was halte in den fingern hatten. die anderen gingen so lala, aber auch ned 
besonders. kann sein, dass das ausreisser sind. kann ich nix dazu sagen, dazu waren's
zu wenige.


> P.S. Entlüften kann man natürlich selbst machen. Nur bei einer Bremse die gar nicht geht würde ich (ich persönlich meine Meinung) nicht das experimentieren Anfangen.


ein bissl rumprobieren kann man schon. mach ich auch zur genuege und meistens auch
mit erfolg. avid bremst mit koolstop-belaegen auch eine groessenordnung besser, als mit
original. aber manchmal will's halt einfach nicht.


----------



## Gummischwain (26. September 2012)

Muss fatz 100% zustimmen. Meine bisherigen Maguras bremsen noch* in* der Schachtel besser. 

Ne mal im Ernst, die reine Bremsleistung ist ja gar nicht mal schlecht. Auch der Druckpunkt und die Dosierung geht in meinen Augen in Ordnung. Mehr geht natürlich immer! 
Das größte Problem liegt mE in den verwendeten Scheiben... die bestehen doch teilw. nur noch aus Löchern!!!  Meine Nichte mit 5 Jahren biegt die 180er und erst recht die 200er Scheiben der R1 mit den Arschbacken zusammen. 
Von der fehlenden bzw. reduzierten Wärmeableitung durch die geringe Reibfläche mal ganz zu schweigen.
Bis zu einem gewissen Fahrergewicht und Einsatzgebiet mag das ja alles halten, wenn man taub ist oder die Zeit hat, jede Woche den Bremssattel neu zu justieren bzw. die Scheibe auszurichten. 

Ab 90 kg und entsprechendem Fahrstil spricht meine persl. Erfahrung ganz klar gegen Leichtbaubremsen (dazu gehört für mich zumindest: Formula)! Zumindest solide Scheiben sollten verwendet werden. Damit habe ich meine R1 damals wieder ganz brauchbar gemacht. Danach waren allerdings 2 Mal in Folge die Bremskolben undicht (super, denn Beläge und Scheibe waren damit auch im Eimer)und nachher siffte noch der Bremshebel.


----------



## psx0407 (26. September 2012)

bin mit meiner formula rx absolut zufrieden. an das surren beim bremsen habe ich mich schnell gewöhnt. ansonsten eine absolute sorglosbremse bei mir. dann und wann die scheiben neu ausrichten (vllt. 5x im jahr je 30 sec.), das war´s.
bremsleistung und dosierbarkeit bei 180mm für am-einsatz mehr als ausreichend.   
psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (26. September 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> bin mit meiner formula rx absolut zufrieden. an das surren beim bremsen habe ich mich schnell gewöhnt. ansonsten eine absolute sorglosbremse bei mir.


das hilft nur leider den leuten, deren formula nicht funtzt gar nichts. 

aber eigentlich ging's gar nicht darum welche bremsen sch...lecht sind, sondern um die 
frage, die navpp oben gestellt hat.


----------



## psx0407 (26. September 2012)

ja klar, verstehe ich.
wollte nur einen gegenpol zu dem entstehenden formula-bashing liefern.
tendenziell wird ja im internet eher gelästert als gelobt. das verzerrt das bild für die, die sich informieren wollen.
bin durch. gerne btt.
psx0407


----------



## Gummischwain (26. September 2012)

Hat nix mit bashing zu tun und sollte auch keins werden. 
Die Formulas haben durchaus ihr Einsatzgebiet. Es ging darum, dass oft die Scheiben einer der Porblemverursacher sind. Und da kann man Abhilfe schaffen. Meine R1 war wie ausgewechselt nach dem Tausch auf 180er Magura-Scheiben. Die R1 wäre ansonsten auch dran geblieben, wenn da nicht ständig Defekte gewesen wären.
_*Nur leider hatte ich übersehen, dass navpp bereits eine andere Scheibe drauf hat!*_ 

Und damit ist die Frage von navpp hinsichtlicher der fehlenden Bremspower auch eigentlich beantwortet, oder? Entweder andere Scheibe probieren (er hat ja schon die XT-Scheibe), Beläge tauschen oder direkt die ganze Bremse tauschen. Ich würde dir ebenfalls empfehlen direkt auf eine andere Bremse zu setzen! 

Zum Thema loben: habe ich doch? Meine Magura ist top!  Kein ständiges nachstellen, entlüften oder rumbiegen nötig!
Dafür wiegt sie halt a bisserl mehr.


----------



## navpp (26. September 2012)

Ich muss mich leider für ein paar Tage abmelden, muss beruflich nach München   ich komm auf das Thema nochmal zurück wenn ich wieder hier bin. Danke jedenfalls mal für den Input!


----------



## messias (27. September 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Kuschi, welchen Monarch genau verwendest du und was hat sich dadurch verbessert? Bin mit dem Fox auch unzufrieden, vor allem weil sich der Hinterbau bergauf so stark zusammenzieht. Wird das mit dem Monarch besser?

Merci.

Matze


----------



## JDEM (27. September 2012)

Das ist ein Monarch RT3 mit H3 Tune, so nicht im Handel zu kaufen, kann aber jeder Händler bei Sport Import bestellen.

Das Durchsacken ist weg, der Dämpfer rauscht also nicht schnell durch den Federweg, fühlt sich insgesamt straffer und sportlicher an.
Die Druckstufe lässt sich mit dem blauen Hebel noch effektiv zuschalten und wirkt dann fast wie ein Lockout (ganz im Gegensatz zum Propedal beim Fox).


----------



## Turbo-s (27. September 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Das ist ein Monarch RT3 mit H3 Tune, so nicht im Handel zu kaufen, kann aber jeder Händler bei Sport Import bestellen.
> 
> Das Durchsacken ist weg, der Dämpfer rauscht also nicht schnell durch den Federweg, fühlt sich insgesamt straffer und sportlicher an.
> Die Druckstufe lässt sich mit dem blauen Hebel noch effektiv zuschalten und wirkt dann fast wie ein Lockout (ganz im Gegensatz zum Propedal beim Fox).



Wie schwer bist Du denn in etwa? Nur damit ichd as mit der Dämpfer Performance zuordnen kann. Danke


----------



## JDEM (27. September 2012)

Auf der Waage knapp 80Kg, d.h. fahrfertig so ca. 83-85Kg.


----------



## FR-Sniper (27. September 2012)

@kuschi schaut gut aus dein Stereo, wenn ich das sehe werd ich wohl mal meine 160mm Nixon einbauen und Testen!
meine 130mm Revelation ist relativ fertig nach 5 Jahren in verschiedensten Bikes


----------



## messias (28. September 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Das ist ein Monarch RT3 mit H3 Tune, so nicht im Handel zu kaufen, kann aber jeder Händler bei Sport Import bestellen.
> 
> Das Durchsacken ist weg, der Dämpfer rauscht also nicht schnell durch den Federweg, fühlt sich insgesamt straffer und sportlicher an.
> Die Druckstufe lässt sich mit dem blauen Hebel noch effektiv zuschalten und wirkt dann fast wie ein Lockout (ganz im Gegensatz zum Propedal beim Fox).



Woher hast du denn gewusst, dass es gerade der H3 werden soll? Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht, auf der *alle *Tunes (also nicht nur Low/Mid/High) aufgelistet und erklärt werden?

EDIT: Ok, die Auflistung der einzelnen Tunes hab ich gefunden. Neben Low/Mid/High Compression gibt es also noch Low 3 und High 3 Compression (Rebound ist immer Mid). 
Ich nehme an du hast dann einmal das "11.4115.105.200 Damper Assy - Monarch RT3 190x51 Mid Rebound/High 3 Compression" und dazu die Luftkammer "11.4115.106.040 Air Can Black 2011-2012 Monarch/Plus RC3/RT3/RT/R 190x51" gekauft?

Bleibt nur die Frage, was es mit Low 3/High 3 auf sich hat und warum du gerade High 3 statt High gewählt hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (28. September 2012)

Hab mich durch verschiedene Foren gelesen und hier stand schon einiges zum Monarch im Fritzz Rahmen. 
Die L/M/H 3 Tunes wirken sich eher auf die Lowspeed-Druckstufe aus (wie beim Monarch RC3 Plus), d.h. der Dämpfer fühlt sich mit voller Druckstufe eher blockiert an. 
Beim normalen L/M/H-Tune hat das ganze eher einen Plattform-Charakter, davon wollte ich ja dank des RP23 weg.

Die von dir aufgeführten Teilenummern sind schon mal die richtigen.


----------



## navpp (29. September 2012)

So, krank aus München zurück und komplett stimmlos. Das Oktoberfest wars aber wert, hätt ich nicht gedacht!  Muss man neidlos zugestehen, in Österreich wäre so etwas nicht möglich.

Zu den Bremsen muss ich sagen, dass meine vordere nie gut funktioniert hat und ich endlos vom Händler abgespeist worden bin, erst beim Umrüsten auf XT-Scheiben mit Kool-Stop Belägen war das nervige bimmeln weg und die Bremsleistung hat auch wieder gepasst. Das Gefühl für die Bremse wollte sich aber nicht wirklich einstellen. Jetzt hatte ich hinter den Belägen nichtwässrige Flüssigkeit die wohl auch die Beläge ruiniert hat. Darum wird jetzt vorne komlett auf ein ölbefülltes System von Shimano gewechselt.
Die hintere ist aber von Anfang an gut gegangen und soll auch weiter seinen Dienst bei mir tun. Und die Gabel werde ich mir wohl noch überlegen... die ist ja grundsätzlich gut, nur hätt ich gern ein bisschen "mehr"  Kennt ja jeder.


----------



## Maas89 (29. September 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich habe seit kurzem mein neues Stereo Pro 2012 und jetzt habe ich zwei fragen. 

Das ist mein erstes Bike mit Steckachse. Wie kann ich denn mein Hinterrad ausbauen? 

Und meine zweite Frage ist: Haben die Bremsscheiben Centerlock? Welche Scheiben könnt ihr denn als Alternative emfpehlen weil die schwingen und klingen schon gut?


----------



## navpp (29. September 2012)

Hallo und willkommen! 

Die Steckachse kannst du einfach rausdrehen. An der dem Handhebel gegenüberliegenden Seite ist ein Gewinde, das beim Wiedereinbau mit dem Hinterbau verschraubt wird.

Wenn die Scheiben mit 6 Schrauben fixiert sind, dann hast du ein 6-loch System. Wenn sie über eine Verzahnung befestigt wird, dann ist es ein Centerlock System. Ich nehme an du hast Naben die für 6-Loch ausgelegt sind.

Gute Austauschscheiben sind die von Shimano mit dem Alu-Spider (schwarz gehalten) in der Mitte. Sehen nicht so fancy aus, sind nicht die leichtesten aber halten viel aus und neigen normalerweise nicht zum Klingeln. Du musst nur aufpassen, dass die Scheibendicke nicht größer ist, als deine Bremse zulässt.


----------



## Maas89 (29. September 2012)

Danke für deine schnelle Hilfe 

Könntest du mir noch ein Beispiel für eine Scheibe zeigen mit einem Link? Es müssten 6 Loch Scheiben sein, habe gerade mal geschaut ob ich so eine Aufnahme habe. Kann ich da alle 180er Scheiben mit 6-Loch System verwenden?

Und woher kenne ich die max. Scheibendicke meiner Bremsanlage? Habe in der Beschreibung nichts gefunden.


----------



## navpp (29. September 2012)

Also die eigene Scheibe kannst du ja mit einer Schiebelehre messen!  

Aber ne, am besten du bemühst hier die Forensuche, Google oder fragst in einem passenden Thread (wie z.B. hier) ob Bremse XYZ mit Shimanoscheiben verwendet werden kann. In den selteneren Fällen funktioniert das nicht, die Scheiben sind in der Regel gleich dick, ich wollt nur nicht schuld sein wenn was nicht passt.

Oder aber du riskierst einfach und bestellst eine Scheibe in der passenden Größe, z.B. hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-6-Loch-fuer-XT-.html


----------



## kleinOtze (29. September 2012)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> So ich kann mal vorerst die Lager ausschlieÃen.
> 
> Hab heute mal den Freilauf auseinander genommen und siehe da.
> 
> ...





kennt jemand einen shop, wo man die im bild von Andi 85 gezeigten Sperrklinken kaufen kann? Meine sind defekt, und es mÃ¼sste der selbe Freilauf wie der von Andi sein. habe im Netz nur diese gefunden...http://www.google.de/imgres?um=1&hl=de&safe=off&biw=1600&bih=724&tbm=isch&tbnid=QTKlnTokCgzVhM:&imgrefurl=http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php%3Fpage%3Dproduct%26info%3D1308&docid=671hukKkQieLhM&imgurl=http://www.sixpack-shop.com/media/images/popup/SIXPACK_GROUP_PAWLS_SPRING.jpg&w=1300&h=1000&ei=KUtnUL3OB4j14QSNsoGAAQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=1063&vpy=395&dur=865&hovh=197&hovw=256&tx=196&ty=121&sig=115284391234348680100&page=2&tbnh=161&tbnw=256&start=19&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:19,i:163


----------



## stromb6 (30. September 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=26338

Tod dem Sperrklinkenfreilauf, es lebe der Zahnscheibenfreilauf!


----------



## fatz (30. September 2012)

stromb6 schrieb:


> Tod dem Sperrklinkenfreilauf, es lebe der Zahnscheibenfreilauf!


so global wuerd ich das nicht sagen. wenn man das richtig konstruiert haelt auch die
sperrklinke. schau dir mal eine nabe von hope  an. es hat auch schon leute gegeben, die 
die zahnscheiben von dt erledigt haben. die alleinseeligmachende weisheit ist das auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinOtze (30. September 2012)

@stromb6 ... DANKE!


----------



## Maas89 (30. September 2012)

Danke für deine Hilfe navpp  Hat sonst noch jemand einen Tipp bezüglich Bremsscheiben für die Formula RX am Stereo?


----------



## darkandy9929 (30. September 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe navpp  Hat sonst noch jemand einen Tipp bezüglich Bremsscheiben für die Formula RX am Stereo?


 
Ich hab mir auch die Formula RX für mein Cube besorgt gibs es da probleme ?


----------



## xerto (30. September 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch die Formula RX für mein Cube besorgt gibs es da probleme ?



nein.. nur viel geschwätz dazu..

ich fahr unterschiedlich formulas an 5 rädern seit jahren ohne probleme. mal mit koolstop mal mit originalen belägen. ist geschmacksache mit was man besser klar kommt.

meine bikes und damit die formulas bekommen nichts geschenkt..


----------



## fatz (30. September 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch die Formula RX für mein Cube besorgt gibs es da probleme ?



nein gar nicht. ist alles nur eingebildet bzw. unfaehigkeit meinerseits. blaetter einfach mal eine seite zurueck.


----------



## navpp (30. September 2012)

Ich hab rückblickend betrachtet immer von Leichtbauteilen auf Robustbauteile gewechselt. Meine vordere Formula ist jetzt wieder ein Kandidat dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (30. September 2012)

da werd ich mir wohl ein eigendes bild machen müssen wenn mein bike mal stsart klar sein wird.

hier sehtr ihr mein Bauprojekt dazu


----------



## FR-Sniper (30. September 2012)

da sind ja schon mal alle Farben vorhanden....


----------



## Bluntz (30. September 2012)

Moin Leute,

hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ne gute AM/Enduro-Shorts? 

Sie sollte schwarz bzw. schwarz/rot sein und strapazierfähig, also nicht aus diesem dünnen labber stoff. Ich fahre meist technische trails, weniger tour...

im moment find die ich dir hier:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidun...#bikeshorts-baggy-turbulence-short-rotschwarz

ganz nett, was meint ihr dazu?

thx


----------



## darkandy9929 (30. September 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> da sind ja schon mal alle Farben vorhanden....


 Hi jup einige farben sind dabei aber mehr kommen nicht hinzu 

Mal schauen wie weiter aussieht wenn ich fertig bin 

Dann kann ich mir nen urteil bilden über die Bremsen


----------



## navpp (30. September 2012)

Ich hab mich jetzt aus ökonomisch/ökologischen Gründen fürs softe Reparaturtuning entschieden: 

-Die Gabelsteifigkeit soll ein XT-Schnellspanner sicherstellen. Dem jetzt verwendeten Sunringle-Spanner vertrau ich nicht so wirklich nachdem auch die Origniallaufräder so ein Crap waren.

- Der Sag der Gabel muss wohl ein wenig reduziert und auch die Zugstufe wieder etwas geöffnet werden. Wer weiß ob ich mit einer anderen Gabel eine zufriedenstellendere Einstellung finden würde.

- Die vordere Bremse wird durch eine XT oder eine Shimano Zee ersetzt und möglicherweise durch eine 203mm Scheibe aufgewertet. Was und in welcher Kombination ist denn in Hinblick auf eine Gabel mit Schnellspanner sinnvoll? Ca. 80kg gerüsteter Fahrer + 15kg Rad müssen verzögert werden. 180er-Scheibe wäre schon vorhanden.

Zee mit 180mm?
XT mit 203mm?
Zee mit 203mm?
XT mit 180mm?


----------



## fatz (30. September 2012)

nimm die 203er. egal mit welcher bremse.
die 180er kannst hinten reinbauen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. September 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> nein.. nur viel geschwätz dazu..



Ja, mich hat die Formula irgendwie trotz XT Bremsscheibe und Koolstop Beläge so zu gequatscht, dass ich die beiden Formula R1X in eine Kiste gesperrt (damit sie in Ruhe quatschen können) habe und ne XT 2012er Bremse ans Bike geschraubt habe. Jetzt ist Ruhe und die XT bremst auch gut.

Ich sage nicht, dass die Formula eine schlechte Bremse ist. Aber ich habe nicht die Zeit und Lust mich mit stundenlangem justieren und zentrieren irgendwelcher Bremssättel oder sonstiger Formulateile zu beschäfftigen. Das hat Shimano deutlich besser im Griff.


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. September 2012)

Was ist mit der SLX Bremse, die soll ja nicht unbedingt schlechter als die XT sein, aber da könnte man dann bestimmt vorne und hinten tauschen, so dass es besser aussieht als ein Bremsenmix.


----------



## navpp (30. September 2012)

Stimmt, eigentlich muss die Frage SLX oder ZEE lauten. Dass die Hebel unterschiedlich aussehen stört mich nicht, aber dass sie unterschiedlich geformt sind vielleicht schon.  

Soll ich 2x ZEE riskieren? Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis?


----------



## messias (1. Oktober 2012)

2x SLX reichen fürs Stereo locker aus, zumal mit ner 200er-Scheibe vorn. Spart Gewicht und Geld gegenüber der Zee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (1. Oktober 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ja, mich hat die Formula irgendwie trotz XT Bremsscheibe und Koolstop Beläge so zu gequatscht, dass ich die beiden Formula R1X in eine Kiste gesperrt (damit sie in Ruhe quatschen können) habe und ne XT 2012er Bremse ans Bike geschraubt habe. Jetzt ist Ruhe und die XT bremst auch gut.



da magste recht haben..klar.

das habe ich noch nicht probiert..

und das die xt gut bremst? na logo, warum auch nicht, so wie die avid die hope und wie sie  alle so heißen.

also druff uff die bikes und bremst so wenig wie es geht


----------



## stereofahrer (1. Oktober 2012)

So, dann hier mal mein Stereo mit neuen Pedalen


----------



## darkandy9929 (1. Oktober 2012)

sieht gut aus


----------



## stereofahrer (1. Oktober 2012)

Danke


----------



## darkandy9929 (1. Oktober 2012)

ich freu mich auch schon auf die erste Fahrt mit mein Bike


----------



## stereofahrer (1. Oktober 2012)

Ja, da hast du auch einen Grund zu. Das Teil macht Sauspaß


----------



## darkandy9929 (1. Oktober 2012)

das dauert aber noch ein wenig bin ja beim aufbau hast vieleicht mein Pic schon gesehen


----------



## stereofahrer (1. Oktober 2012)

Ja hab ich, sieht auch interessant aus.


----------



## darkandy9929 (1. Oktober 2012)

Jup musste aber schon einige änderung machen wie z.b. Steuersatz da die Gabelschafts zu kurz geraten ist brauch ich unten nun doch nen schmaleren Steuersatz ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (2. Oktober 2012)

Darf ich nochmal die FRagen die den Fox Float RP23 gewechselt haben, z.B gegen den Rock Shox Monarch warum sie das gemacht haben? Nach welchem Einbaumaß muss man da eigentlich schauen? Danke


----------



## dusi__ (2. Oktober 2012)

Einbaumaß waren 190mm , der Grund zum wechseln in den meisten Fällen die schlechte Funktion / Progression im letzten drittel der Dämpfung.


----------



## JDEM (2. Oktober 2012)

190x51mm Tune H oder H3 mit normaler Luftkammer.

Grund für den Tausch war bei mir das Durchrauschen, die Funktion des RP23 ist ja nicht schlecht, aber er verschwendet einfach den Federweg und ist schlecht anpassbar. 
Den Monarch kann man mit ein wenig Verständnis für die Technik und Schrauberkenntnissen noch auf jede Vorliebe umshimmen.


----------



## Turbo-s (2. Oktober 2012)

DANKE ! Kannst Du da Durchrauschen mal beschreiben, heißt dass Du läufts auf Block (Druchschlag) bei niederiger Druckmenge bzw verschwendet man Federweg wenn man hören Druck fährt und dann die Progression im letzen Drittel zunimmt (Kommentar dusi?)


----------



## JDEM (2. Oktober 2012)

Durchrauschen heißt der Dämpfer nutzt schon bei geringer Belastung viel Federweg. In Kombination mit dem degressiven Hinterbau des Stereo rauscht der Dämpfer durch den Federweg und für große Brocken bleibt dann nix übrig. 
Kann gut sein, das man deswegen mehr Druck fahren muss und den Federweg nicht mehr nutzt, der hinterbau unsensibel wird und eine höhere Progression am Ende des Federwegs aufweist.


----------



## socke989 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
Und welchen tune sollte man bei den rs monarch dämpfern nehmen ? Mid?
MfG Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (3. Oktober 2012)

Mal zwei Beiträge hochscrollen


----------



## socke989 (3. Oktober 2012)

> 190x51mm Tune H oder H3 mit normaler Luftkammer


Oh dachte das ist eine frage 
Also Tune H 
Danke und Sorry.


----------



## navpp (3. Oktober 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Was ist mit der SLX Bremse, die soll ja nicht unbedingt schlechter als die XT sein, aber da könnte man dann bestimmt vorne und hinten tauschen, so dass es besser aussieht als ein Bremsenmix.



So, hab gestern bestellt  SLX x2


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. Oktober 2012)

Cool, wo hast du bestellt? Steht bei mir ja auch bald an...


----------



## navpp (3. Oktober 2012)

Bei bike-components.de. Ich Ã¼berlege da nicht mehr sehr lange seit ich mal KotflÃ¼gel fÃ¼rs Rennrad bestellt, angebaut, fÃ¼r ******* befunden, mitgeteilt, zurÃ¼ckgeschickt und das Geld zurÃ¼ckbekommen habe.
Selbst wenn ich wo anders ein paar Euro sparen kÃ¶nnte, ich kauf dort gerne ein  70â¬ und 73â¬ fÃ¼r vorne und hinten. AuÃerdem noch die grÃ¶Ãere Bremsscheibe sowie den entsprechenden Adapter.


----------



## austriacarp (4. Oktober 2012)

navpp schrieb:


> Bei bike-components.de. Ich überlege da nicht mehr sehr lange seit ich mal Kotflügel fürs Rennrad bestellt, angebaut, für ******* befunden, mitgeteilt, zurückgeschickt und das Geld zurückbekommen habe.
> Selbst wenn ich wo anders ein paar Euro sparen könnte, ich kauf dort gerne ein  70 und 73 für vorne und hinten. Außerdem noch die größere Bremsscheibe sowie den entsprechenden Adapter.


Bikcomponents ist einer der billigsten und besten bestelle auch fast alles dort


----------



## dusi__ (4. Oktober 2012)

also service und preistechnisch ist der laden schon sehr gut  wenn ich was brauche schaue ich auch immer zuerst dort nach


----------



## CrEeK99 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hat schon mal jemand ein "altes" Stereo (also nicht das 2013er Modell) auf 650B umgerüstet? Ist das technisch möglich und wie sind die Unterschiede?


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Oktober 2012)

mephir schrieb:


> links zu sehen mein 2010er 650b stereo



Frag mal bei mephir nach.


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## darkandy9929 (4. Oktober 2012)

also Technisch ist es vieleicht möglich aber nur mit schmalen reifen. und wenn man bei 26er dicke reifen drauf macht fährt man eigentlich auch schon fast 28er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (4. Oktober 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Frag mal bei mephir nach.
> 
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC


 

der Linke ist 650B ? mit welchen Bereifung Maße ?`

Mfg


----------



## Anselmus (4. Oktober 2012)

Ob das geht!? Ist doch ziemlich wenig Platz zwischen dem Hinterreifen und dem Mudboard (oder der Strebe da).


----------



## darkandy9929 (4. Oktober 2012)

also bei mein würd ich auch sagen das es schon geht aber nur mit schmalen reifen  so max 2,0


----------



## Gummischwain (4. Oktober 2012)

Mir erschließt sich der Sinn dieser Aktion einfach nicht... 
(außer man hat 27er Felgen einzeln rumliegen und weiß nicht wohin damit)

Diese marketing-technischen "Vorteile" (so es denn welche sind) bemerkt doch in dem Fall eh keiner! 
Dafür ist der Unterschied zwischen 26er und 27er viel zu gering.

Ziehst du jetzt noch schmalere Pellen auf die 27er um die Dinger in den Rahmen zu bekommen, kannst auch direkt die 26er mit "normalen" Pellen drauf lassen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Oktober 2012)

Das Stereo aus meinem Zitat ist vom User mephir, er fährt es in 650b (2010er Modell). Hier ist ein Beitrag von ein paar Tagen aus dem Motion Thread:
schreibt ihm am besten ne PN für mehr Infos, vll liest er ja auch mit.



mephir schrieb:


> Manchmal muss halt auch der 650B XC Bock herhalten


----------



## mephir (4. Oktober 2012)

Hah! Grad gesehn. 

Also hinten ist soweit ich weiß ein flach bauender Kenda 2.1er drin, auf 27.5/650B Felge. Vorne ist ne X-Fusion 160er 650B Gabel drin, ich fahr derzeit vorne nen 2.35er Hans Dampf. Läuft gut die Mühle.

Durch die größere Gabel und die größeren Räder ist das Bike von der Geometrie halt auch noch ordentlich flacher geworden. So wies sein muss 

Und ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das alles kein Marketing Gag ist. Auf den lokalen, flowigen Trails bin ich mit dem 650er cube, schneller als mit meinem Slayer. V.a. Wurzelpassagen gehn echt besser.


----------



## darkandy9929 (4. Oktober 2012)

hi mephir

du hast aber vorne eine 650B Federgabel drin ? oder auch ne 26er Gabel ?


----------



## messias (4. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> du hast aber vorne eine 650B Federgabel drin ? oder auch ne 26er Gabel ?





mephir schrieb:


> Vorne ist ne X-Fusion 160er *650B *Gabel drin



...


----------



## darkandy9929 (4. Oktober 2012)

hab ich mir gedacht wär ja auch schön wenne s so klappen würde hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephir (4. Oktober 2012)

klappt auch so, aber nur mit Schönwetterreifen aka racing ralph etc..


----------



## darkandy9929 (4. Oktober 2012)

hab mir so überlegt für Touren und eher Flachres Profil würde 650B idial sein als zwei laufradsatz


----------



## socke989 (4. Oktober 2012)

Kurze frage nochmal:
Wenn ichs schon wieder übersehen hab tretet mich aber,
Weiß jemand welche Dämpferbuchsen man fürs cube Stereo brauch? (monarch rt3)
MfG
Tim.
Oder sind die dabei? Kenn mih mit fullys NICHT aus also garnix 
Danke.


----------



## darkandy9929 (5. Oktober 2012)

so fallst wem das Interessiert hier gibs wieder was neues 

Derzeit mit ersatzstütze und Sattel wiegt es jetzt ca: 10.7Kg (ohne Kurbeln und Schaltwerk(das XTR 9Fach wird nun auf 10Fach umgestellt)
Kassette fehlt auch noch)

Fallst ihr ein paar Inspirationen habt dann her damit


----------



## rODAHn (5. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir gabs auch ein Update...
Ein Satz neue "Iodine 3" Laufräder für mein 2008er Stereo! 
(Sorry für die schlechte Qualität)


----------



## darkandy9929 (5. Oktober 2012)

rODAHn sehr schick  meiner ist auch ein 2008er Modell.Bilder ist aber gut aber wieso Folie unter den Reifen ?Was haste hinten für eine Bremscheibe Montiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rODAHn (5. Oktober 2012)

Weil die Reifen gerne Abdrücke auf meinem Parkett hinterlassen... Hinten ist eine 180er Formula Bremsscheibe drauf.


----------



## darkandy9929 (5. Oktober 2012)

rODAHn ah ok hab auch neue Mäntel drauf aber gut hab kein Paket sondern PVC 

Also 180er sah eher wie 203 aus  aber ok ich hab auch vor vorne 203 und hinten 180 .


----------



## stereofahrer (5. Oktober 2012)

Ach, noch ein Hildesheimer mit einem Stereo 
Habe ich noch garnicht gesehen


----------



## darkandy9929 (6. Oktober 2012)

LÖL ich bin hier der einzige der in Hoyerswerda mit ein Stereo fahren wird


----------



## traumatisch (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo an alle Stereo Fahrer und im speziellen an die Technikfreaks.

Ich möchte aus aktuellem Anlass das Thema Gewindebolzen der Hauptlager erneut aufgreifen. Was ich bisher alles hier lesen konnte lässt sich in etwa so zusammenfassen: "Bolzen raus, säubern, Loctite rein, mit Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen und alles ist wieder gut."
Mir erscheint das Problem deutlich schwerwiegender.
Erst mal zu meinen Erfahrungen zum Hauptlager des Stereo.
Mein Kumpel und ich fahren beide 2010er Modelle.
Rad vom Kumpel:
Erste Anzeichen waren unerklärliche Knackgeräusche beim Treten, einige Wochen später die bereits mehrfach erwähnte Kollision des rechten Bolzens mit dem 22er Kettenblatt. Nun gut kann ja mal vorkommen das ne Schraube locker wird. Kurbel demontiert, gereinigt, Loctite, Schraube wieder angezogen. Nach Alpenüberquerung beginnt alles wieder nur lässt sich nun der Bolzen nicht mehr mit dem erforderlichen Moment anziehen --> GEWINDE im Ar... was bei dieser tollen Konstruktion einem Totalschaden gleicht.
Mein Rad:
Seit längerem ebenfalls unerklärliche Geräusche beim Treten und wie könnte es anders sein: am letzten Wochenende steht der Bolzen am 22er an. Nach Demontage des Hinterbaus folgende Diagnose: der rechte Bolzen hat ca. 0,5mm Spiel in alle Richtungen selbst wenn er vollständig eingeschraubt wird. Bei dem verwendeten Feingewinde bedeutet diese Aufweitung des Innengewindes einen Totalausfall. Der Versuch den Bolzen wieder ordnungsgemäß anzuziehen würde zum Ausreißen führen.

Ich würde hier mal provokativ eine Fehlkonstruktion in den Raum stellen. Bereits im Grundstudium wird einem eingetrichtert: eine vernünftige Verbindung basiert auf Formschluss und nicht auf Kraftschluss.
Nun handelt es sich hier um eine kraftschlüssige Verbindung da die innere Lagerschale vor allem durch den Anpressdruck des Bolzens (Reibung) Kraft in den Rahmen einleitet. Lässt der Anpressdruck nach entstehen partielle Verschiebungen (Knackgeräusche). Die Folge sind Scherkräfte auf den Bolzen die ihrerseits wieder auf das Innengewinde des Alurahmen einwirken und zur Aufweitung führen. Eine derartige Konstruktion wär zu dulden bei einer gleichwertigen Materialpaarung (Stahl/Stahl), da jedoch auf eine Stahlhülse im Rahmen verzichtet wurde verschleißt das ALU-Gewinde.
Eine korrekte formschlüssige Konstruktion müsste z.B. ein durchgehende Achse vom linken Lager durch den Rahmen zum rechten Lager aufweisen. Cube weis doch wie man so etwas macht. Das Zentrallager der Wippe ist vorbildlich mit einer Hohlachse, innenliegender Lager und beidseitiger, äußerer Klemmung realisiert -- es geht doch.

Bin mal gespannt wie das nun weiter geht. Habe heute meinen Rahmen zum Händler gebracht - der Arme kann ja auch nix dafür - und wollte mir da natürlich prompt eine Portion Loctite verpassen.
Er ist nun bemüht gemeinsam mit Cube ein Lösung zu finden.

Ist dieser Totalausfall der Gewinde nur bei unseren beiden Rädern aufgetreten??
Hat von euch schon jemand ein praktizierte Lösung (Helicoil, Hülseneinsatz..) eben alles außer wegschmeißen?

Viele Grüße
Tom

PS: ansonsten finde ich das Stereo echt klasse!! Zaubert immer wieder ein breites Grinsen in mein Gesicht.


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Oktober 2012)

Die Lösung mit dem Gewinde im Rahmen find ich auch alles andere als toll, soweit ich weiß, hat hier noch keiner über ähnliches berichtet. Bei meinem nächsten Rahmen sollte sowas nicht mehr dran sein.


----------



## Bunse (6. Oktober 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs auch ein Update...
> Ein Satz neue "Iodine 3" Laufräder für mein 2008er Stereo!
> (Sorry für die schlechte Qualität)




Wie sind die Iodine Läufräder so ?
Hatte auch mal überlegt mein 2011er Stereo umzurüsten, weil die Sun Ringle sind echt untere Liga.


----------



## rODAHn (6. Oktober 2012)

Bin heute die erste Tour im Harz gefahren... die Laufräder sind "supersteif!!
Natürlich sehen sie auch einfach sehr geil aus. (Und werten den alten Rahmen echt auf)

Mir war (neben der Optik) wichtig, das sie einen Innendurchmesser von 21mm haben, um meine FA in 2,4 ordentlich zu halten.
Vollständig "Tubeless"- fähig sind sie auch. Die Sauerei mit der Dichtmilch mache ich aber erst im Frühling 

...das Gewicht von 1,75kg ist für einen AllMountain Laufradsatz OK, aber nicht der Hammer.

Ach ja, der Sound der Hinterradnabe ist auch nicht zu verachten! 

....der Preis ist zwar etwas unverschämt, aber ich habe sie für 520,- bei RCZ bekommen. (Statt 700,- bis 900,-)

Für ca. 400 Euro bekommt man auch schon die Iodine 2, welche nur 100g schwerer sind.
...da haben mir die Farben aber nicht so gut gefallen.

Langzeiterfahrungen kann ich natürlich noch keine geben.


----------



## Bunse (6. Oktober 2012)

rODAHn schrieb:


> Bin heute die erste Tour im Harz gefahren... die Laufräder sind "supersteif!!
> Natürlich sehen sie auch einfach sehr geil aus. (Und werten den alten Rahmen echt auf)
> 
> Mir war (neben der Optik) wichtig, das sie einen Innendurchmesser von 21mm haben, um meine FA in 2,4 ordentlich zu halten...das Gewicht von 1,75kg ist für einen AllMountain Laufradsatz OK, aber nicht der Hammer.
> ...



Das klingt schonmal sehr Interessant, Danke !

Mir gehen meine Laufräder ordentlich auf den Keks:
- kein Tubeless Ready
- schmal
- nicht steif genug

Dass sie sich stark verwinden, merk ich daran, dass sie beim Bremsen enorme Geräusche abgeben. Ich muss zugeben, die Avid Code mit 200er Scheiben ist zwar groß dimensioniert, aber trotzdem dürfen/sollten die Speichen sich nicht gegenenander so stark verwinden  ich wieg doch nur 68kg


----------



## fatz (6. Oktober 2012)

also fuer 500 tacken wuerd ich mir mir lieber was mit hope-naben und einer flow-ex rauslassen. da
hast dann einen richtig breiten lrs und auch noch ein bissl geld fuer den naechsten urlaub uebrig.

nur meine 0.02EU.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (6. Oktober 2012)

Eine Regel die man sich merken sollte: 

Kaufe nie was von CrankBrothers was sich bewegt oder dreht.

Hoffe die Laufräder laufen lange und sorgenfrei!


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Oktober 2012)

Es ist vollbracht, letzte Woche hab ich den Rahmen abgeholt und noch etwas nachgebürstet  













Wird zur nächsten Saison wieder aufgebaut.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## darkandy9929 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ohne Lack ? oder kommt noch ne neue Pulerung drauf ?


----------



## Beppe (8. Oktober 2012)

Klasse,
wir haben auch schon mehrfach überlegt unsere Fritzz entlacken zu lassen. Ich befürchte Dein Posting waren das Quentchen was zur Entscheidung gefehlt hat.
Hast du schon was dazu geschrieben, wie der Lack runtergekomnen ist? Diy Methode o professionell zB bei easyeloy?
Sieht klasse aus!!!!!!
Gruss Beppe




NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht, letzte Woche hab ich den Rahmen abgeholt und noch etwas nachgebürstet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> Ohne Lack ? oder kommt noch ne neue Pulerung drauf ?



Der Rahmen soll eigentlich so bleiben, eventuell kommt noch Korrosionsschutz drauf, aber geplant ist nix weiter.



Beppe schrieb:


> Klasse,
> wir haben auch schon mehrfach überlegt unsere Fritzz entlacken zu lassen. Ich befürchte Dein Posting waren das Quentchen was zur Entscheidung gefehlt hat.
> Hast du schon was dazu geschrieben, wie der Lack runtergekomnen ist? Diy Methode o professionell zB bei easyeloy?
> Sieht klasse aus!!!!!!
> Gruss Beppe



Ich hatte vorher Eloxal drauf. Die Kettenstrebe habe ich selber mit Rohrreiniger gemacht. Empfehlen würd ich es allerdings nicht. Allein für die Strebe waren mind. 5l Wasser + 0,5kg Granulat nötig (Hitzeentwicklung + starkes Ausgasen der Lösung), hatte mir dafür eine Form gebastelt um nicht zuviel Lauge anrühren zu müssen. Ist eine ziemliche Sauerei. Bei der Sitzstrebe wären noch mehr Liter nötig gewesen. Mit reinem NaOH klappt geht es bestimmt besser und angenehmer, dennoch würd ich es wie gesagt keinem empfehlen, da mMn der Aufwand beim selbermachen nicht gerechtfertigt ist. Die restlichen Teile hab ich in einem Pulverbeschichtungsbetrieb abgeben. Dort hatten sie allerdings keine NaOH Becken zum Ablaugen sondern nur "Entlackung in chem. Becken mit Ultraschall". In dem Moment war es mir egal, da ich unbedingt den Rahmen in raw haben wollte. Ob die Entlackung mit Ultraschall eine gute Idee (zwecks Rahmenstabilität) war, wird sich nächstes Jahr zeigen. Wenn du Lack hast, dürfte das allerdings keine Rolle spielen, da man den ja auch so relativ leicht runterbekommt ohne das Material anzugreifen.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## darkandy9929 (8. Oktober 2012)

das hat auch was das ganze aber irgendwie denk ich da immer da fehlt was.


----------



## Turbo-s (8. Oktober 2012)

Früher, damals im Jahre 1990er kamen die manitou Rahmen in Alu-Poliert. Das ist eine Sau Arbeit aber sieht mal auch Sau-Geil aus.


----------



## Beppe (8. Oktober 2012)

Dank Dir für die Antwort. Morgen kommt erstmal der Dreck vom Alpencross runter und dann sehe ich weiter ob auch die Farbe dran glauben muss ;-)
 Gruss




NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Der Rahmen soll eigentlich so bleiben, eventuell kommt noch Korrosionsschutz drauf, aber geplant ist nix weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socke989 (9. Oktober 2012)

Kann man beim Lagerausbau eig. viel falschmachen und worauf muss man achten?
Weil ich hab mir nen Rahmen bestellt un würde ihn erst halt kurz auseinanderschrauben lager fetten. Loktitte drauf und mitm drehmoment anziehen.
Gibts da ein risiko das mir iwas entgegenspringt wenn ich die lager aufmach?
MfG Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mir ja vor kurzem mein Stereo bestellt und jetzt war im Karton ein Teil dabei das ich einfach nicht zuordnen kann. Könnt ihr mir sagen was das ist?


----------



## JDEM (9. Oktober 2012)

Schau dir deine Sattelstütze genauer an. Ist das untere Gestell und die dazugehörigen Schrauben. Wenn der Sattel schon montiert ist, dann wird es wohl in den Karton gefallen sein


----------



## Soldi (9. Oktober 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Früher, damals im Jahre 1990er kamen die manitou Rahmen in Alu-Poliert. Das ist eine Sau Arbeit aber sieht mal auch Sau-Geil aus.


Hatte mir auch mal die Mühe gemacht einen polierten Rahmen von der Lackierung zu befreien (der Lack hat den temeraturunterschied von Hochsommer auf Gebirgsbach nicht mit gemacht) und hab das Ganze durch eine durchsichtige Kunststoffbeschichtung ersetzt. War eine Sau-Arbeit, dafür aber für die Ewigkeit gemacht!
 @NaitsirhC
Im Zweifelsfall gibt es ne schöne Alufarbene Kunststoffbeschichtung, macht ne gleichmäßige schön glänzende Oberfläche.


----------



## Asko (9. Oktober 2012)

Das dürfte die untere "Schale" von deiner Sattelstütze sein


----------



## Maas89 (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich schaus mir mal an danke  Der Sattel war schon montiert ja.


----------



## Turbo-s (10. Oktober 2012)

Zum Thema oberflächenveredlung bei Aluminium habe ich vielleicht eine Inspiration für Euch. Ich habe einmal für Modellbauservos einen Servoschutz konstruiert und angefertigt und dann anschließend perlgestrahlt. Das sieht schick aus, erhöht die Oberflächengüte und im Falle vom thermisch relevanten Teilen auch die wärmeabgebende Oberfläche.

Hier ein Bild wie das aussieht:






Was man prüfen müsste ist die Wandstärke bei Aluminiumrahmen. Sollte aber prinzipiell kein Problem sein, denn ein Alurahmen muss ja auch einen springenden Kieselstein aushalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (12. Oktober 2012)

@ NaitsirhC: das Stereo in RAW hat was! 

Hast du die Schwinge Richtung Tretlager bewusst schwarz gelassen oder ging's da nicht runter?


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. Oktober 2012)

Die Stelle hattte ich extra abgeklebt, da dort eh schon stellenweise "viel" Material wegen Kettenklemmern runter ist, außerdem sieht an es am Ende auch nicht.

Die Perlstrahlung schaut sehr gut aus! Könnte ich mir auch an einem Rahmen vorstellen...


----------



## nullstein (12. Oktober 2012)

Hey NaitsirhC:

Ich würde den Rahmen evtl noch mit einem Scotch Brite bearbeiten.Sprich Scotch Brite ums Oberrohr wickeln mit Strapsen fixieren und dann längs reiben.Wertet den Rahmen nochmals deutlich auf.So habe ich es bei meinem Stadtflitzer gemacht.


----------



## Xd1nGX (12. Oktober 2012)

Welches ist der geeignetste Steuersatz für das Stereo (Alu-Version 2012), 
wenn ich eine tapered Gabel verbauen möchte.

Ohne das sich dabei die Einbauhöhe und damit die Geometrie zu sehr verändert?


----------



## darkandy9929 (12. Oktober 2012)

das hatte ich auch das problem, du brauch ein 1,5 Steuersatz, ich habe ein da ! von Sixpack in Rot fallst du Interesse hast.


----------



## JDEM (12. Oktober 2012)

Xd1nGX schrieb:


> Welches ist der geeignetste Steuersatz für das Stereo (Alu-Version 2012),
> wenn ich eine tapered Gabel verbauen möchte.
> 
> Ohne das sich dabei die Einbauhöhe und damit die Geometrie zu sehr verändert?



Auch wenn du nen Steuersatz mit externer Schale nimmst, ändert sich die Geometrie eigentlich nicht spürbar. Pro 20mm Einbaulänge (höher) wird der Lenkwinkel 1° flacher, merkt man nicht wirklich. 
Die von Sixpack taugen und sind vergleichsweise günstig, fahre ich jetzt auch schon ca. 2 Jahre.


----------



## darkandy9929 (12. Oktober 2012)

_kuschi jup so ist es.


----------



## Xd1nGX (12. Oktober 2012)

Also ne Fox Talas 150 und Kingpin Steuersatz passt?


----------



## darkandy9929 (12. Oktober 2012)

Jup passt!


----------



## Xd1nGX (12. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> Jup passt!



Danke.

Rot passt halt leider gar nicht, schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (12. Oktober 2012)

kein ding


----------



## xerto (13. Oktober 2012)

mal ne frage:

stereo 2009 mit revelation gabel

tapered oder 1,5 oder 1 1/8 zoll gabelschft ?

hat jemand einen tipp für mich oder kann man das von aussen sehen?


----------



## darkandy9929 (13. Oktober 2012)

geht alles 

Steuerrohr ist 49,56mm innenmaß da geht alles ob 1,5 oder Tapered , oder nur 1 1/8 !

je nach dem welchen Steuersatz du nimmst.


----------



## xerto (13. Oktober 2012)

danke


----------



## socke989 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Mir fehlt noch 1 Teil für mein Stereo 2011.
Der Umwerfer.
Hätte da gerne nen Stam nur was geht ans Cube? Diese ganzen Pulls versteht ja keiner.
Ich jedenfalls nicht. Auch google hilft mir nicht  .
Hat evtl. Jemand einen 2 fach sram umwerfer ?
Wenn ja welchen? 
Hoffe ihr könnt mor helfen is blöd wenn 1 teil zu bestellung fehlt .
Danke 
MfG Tim


----------



## darkandy9929 (14. Oktober 2012)

also bei mir brauch ich ein E-Type Umwerfer wird bei dir auch so sein.


----------



## socke989 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
fahren hier alle e-type? Is doch der Umwerfer mit innenlagerklemmung oder?
Dachte beim 2011 Cube montiert man den Umwerfer unterm Dämpfer.
MfG


----------



## darkandy9929 (14. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt ! hab ebend paar Bilder gesehen! . das befestigt du da genau da dran unter den dämpfer!

Brauch aber DownPull oder Dual Pull Umwerfer


----------



## socke989 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ok also.
Down Pull/dual pull und top swing ?
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (15. Oktober 2012)

hab ich schon geschriebe, Downpull pder Dual Pull


----------



## JayDee1982 (15. Oktober 2012)

Gestern hab ich endlich ein passendes Stereo Race gefunden und gleich bestellt.
Bin mal gespannt wann es bei mir ist.

Freu mich schon richtig drauf


----------



## socke989 (15. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> hab ich schon geschriebe, Downpull pder Dual Pull



Ja aber top swing/ etc ?
MfG


----------



## darkandy9929 (15. Oktober 2012)

wieso top Swing brauchte ja nicht der zug kommt von Unten ! Bei Dual Pull haste beides sowohl als auch top swing oder Down Pull


----------



## socke989 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hä es gibt 
Top pull/downpull/dualpull -> zug von oben/unten/beides...
Top swing/downswing -> wie hoch die klemmschelle sitzt bzw wie lang der arm vom umwerfer ist? 
Nur was für ein swing typ für das cube ? Ich würde zu top swing tendieren, da ist der umwerfer gleich auf mit der schelle. Cube hat da halt nicht sehr viele verschiebmöglichkeiten 
MfG


----------



## darkandy9929 (15. Oktober 2012)

also nach meinen wissen ist  top swing  Zug von Oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (15. Oktober 2012)

Leider ist da dein Wissen nicht ausreichend. Top Swing bzw Down Swing ist die Bauform des Umwerfers (Käfig schwingt nach oben/Top bzw schwingt nach unten/Down) und die Befestigungsart der Klemmschelle am Rahmen (oben/Down swing bzw unten/Top swing). 
Bei Sram wird es da als Low Clamp oder High Clamp bezeichnet (low = unten, high = oben).

Dual Pull bedeutet, Zuganlenkung von oben oder unten beides möglich (pull = ziehen/Zug und dual = oben+unten).


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (15. Oktober 2012)

Ob Top- oder Downswing hat nicht unbedingt was mit der Zuganlenkung zu tun.
Die Zuganlenkung wird von Top-/Down-/Dualpull beschrieben.

Beim Topswing-Umwerfer sitzt auf jeden Fall die Schelle weiter unten und die Mechanik sitzt hinter dem Sitzrohr. Bei der Konstruktion wird auch der Umwerfer immer so schön eingesaut.

Edit: Da war wohl jemand schneller.


----------



## darkandy9929 (15. Oktober 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Leider ist da dein Wissen nicht ausreichend. Top Swing bzw Down Swing ist die Befestigungsart der Klemmschelle am Rahmen (oben oder unten).
> Dual Pull bedeutet, Zuganlenkung von oben oder unten (pull = ziehen/Zug und dual= beides).
> 
> Bei Sram wird es da als Low Clamp oder High Clamp bezeichnet (Rahmenbefestigung).


 

mist stimmt  hab ich ebend nachgeschaut  habh ich ganz vergessen .


----------



## socke989 (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke für dir vielen Infos. 
Nur was schraub ich mir nu ans stereo?
Ich blick nich mehr durch im umwerferdjungel.

Danke.
MfG
Edit:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25337_X-9-Umwerfer-2-fach-.html
Hatte den im blick


----------



## darkandy9929 (15. Oktober 2012)

ich kann nur sagen dual pull brauchte, aber ob nun top swing oder down swing´muss du ja wissen


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (15. Oktober 2012)

Fachgesimpel! 

Um's kurz zu machen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k423/a14088/xt-umwerfer-top-swing-fd-m770-all-size.html

So was brauchst du. 
(ob's nun ein XT, SLX oder Deore sein soll, muss du wissen.)

Der Umwerfer kann von oben und unten mit einem Seilzug betrieben werden. 
Und aufgrund des kurzen Befestigungsstummels (beim Stereo) kommt eigentlich nur die top-swing Variante in Frage - wüsste nicht wie das sonst vom Platz gehen sollte mit down-swing. Denn dafür bräuchte es eigentlich ein längeres/normales Sitzrohr, weil sonst die Schelle nicht weit genug nach oben geschoben werden kann.


----------



## socke989 (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke vielmals.
Aber ich wollter eigentlich einen Sram verbauen.
MfG


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (15. Oktober 2012)

Hmmpff... 

Müssten dann diese Kandidaten sein.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k423/a9602/x-9-umwerfer-low-clamp-bottom-pull.html?mfid=248

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k423/a48444/x-7-umwerfer-low-clamp-dual-pull.html?mfid=248


----------



## Vincy (15. Oktober 2012)

socke989 schrieb:


> Nur was schraub ich mir nu ans stereo? http://


 

Das ist der Richtige. Low clamp/Top Swing, Down Pull d34,9mm und für 2-fach. 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25337_X-9-Umwerfer-2-fach-.html


----------



## toyoraner (15. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> geht alles
> 
> Steuerrohr ist 49,56mm innenmaß da geht alles ob 1,5 oder Tapered , oder nur 1 1/8 !
> 
> je nach dem welchen Steuersatz du nimmst.


 
He Gemeinde,

Da klink ich mich mal kurz mal mit ein. Im Moment ist bei mir eine Gabel mit durchgängig 1 1/8er Schaft + FSA Reduziersteuersatz verbaut.
Im Winter steht ein Gabelupdate an und ich will natürlich in nächster Zeit ein Schnäppchen schlagen, wenn tapered oder nicht tapered egal wäre dann würde das natürlich die Chance etwas vergrößern. 
Wenn ich euch also recht verstehe, müßte ich mir vom Händler nur die *untere* Lagerschale, Lager + Klemmring von nem z.Bsp. FSA Gravity SX Pro 1.5 besorgen lassen und dann könnt ich im Stereo ne tapered Gabel verbauen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## socke989 (15. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank.
MfG


----------



## Turbo-s (15. Oktober 2012)

Na dann Klinke ich mich mal hinterher an das Steuersatz Thema, habe für meine holde Dame einen Stereo Rahmen BJ 2010 und eine Fox Talas 150mm mit 1 1/8 schaft mühsam vom Munde abgespart. Ich brauche jetzt den passenden Steuersatz und bin etwas unsicher. Er muss nicht Mörder Hardcore sein, die Dame wird das Rad gepflegt bewegen.... 

Danke!!!!


----------



## toyoraner (15. Oktober 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Na dann Klinke ich mich mal hinterher an das Steuersatz Thema, habe für meine holde Dame einen Stereo Rahmen BJ 2010 und eine Fox Talas 150mm mit 1 1/8 schaft mühsam vom Munde abgespart. Ich brauche jetzt den passenden Steuersatz und bin etwas unsicher. Er muss nicht Mörder Hardcore sein, die Dame wird das Rad gepflegt bewegen....
> 
> Danke!!!!


 
FSA Orbit Z 1.5R - der ist/war auch ab Werk von Cube verbaut

Hier z.Z. sehr günstig zu haben http://www.bike24.de/p130892.html


----------



## Turbo-s (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke Toyoraner.

Der Vorbesitzer des 2010 Cube Stereo hatte (laut eigener Aussage) den hier drin:

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...er-Liteville-301-bis-Mk7-101-four-cross-.html

Laut Beschreibung für 50mm 

Deiner im link ist beschrieben mit 55mm  was mich jetzt etwas irritiert.

Zitat: Ausschließlich geeignet für 55mm Steuerrohr Außendurchmesser.
http://www.bike24.de/p130892.html


----------



## darkandy9929 (15. Oktober 2012)

55mm aussen hat innen 49,56mm


----------



## Turbo-s (15. Oktober 2012)

*Hat sich erledigt, mein radladen hat einen original Cube da! *

Okay danke!

Es passen also wohl beide, habe gerade geschaut, Hibike hat beide vorrätig und es trennen beide gerade mal 10 Euro. Was wäre dann wohl die bessere Wahl?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p1e6c3968092f77ee242987a7d00b0632/Syntace-SuperSpin-semi-integrierter-Reduziersteuersatz-1-5-%3E-1-1-8-99g.html

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/34313300/FSA%20Orbit%20Z%201.5R%20Reduction.html

Dankeeee!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (16. Oktober 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das ist der Richtige. Low clamp/Top Swing, Down Pull d34,9mm und für 2-fach.
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25337_X-9-Umwerfer-2-fach-.html


 
Ja guuuut. 
Wenn's denn unbedingt eine 2-fach Version sein muss... 
Ich hätte jetzt einen normalen UW einfach auf 2 Gänge kastriert und mir den Aufpreis erspart. 

@ Turbo-s: ich habe FSA seit 2 Jahren an 2 Stereos und an einem Reaction im Einsatz. Kann mich bisher nicht über mangelnde Qualität oder Funktionalität beklagen. 
Der Syntace dürfte dem aber sicher in nichts nachstehen. Ich würde mir die 10 Euro sparen.


----------



## GKD (16. Oktober 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Ja guuuut.
> 
> Ich hätte jetzt einen normalen UW einfach auf 2 Gänge kastriert und mir den Aufpreis erspart.



Kannst Du bitte mal kurz beschreiben wie das geht?


----------



## fatz (16. Oktober 2012)

die obere anschlagschraube reindrehen bis es passt und gut. wie sonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (17. Oktober 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> die obere anschlagschraube reindrehen bis es passt und gut. wie sonst?


 
Bedankt!


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich muss man mMn den Umwerfer nicht mal begrenzen, da man es schon merkt, wenn man vorne groß statt klein fährt. 



nullstein schrieb:


> Hey NaitsirhC:
> Ich würde den Rahmen evtl noch mit einem Scotch Brite bearbeiten.Sprich Scotch Brite ums Oberrohr wickeln mit Strapsen fixieren und dann längs reiben.Wertet den Rahmen nochmals deutlich auf.So habe ich es bei meinem Stadtflitzer gemacht.



Klingt interessant, kommt dann so eine Struktur bei raus?:






Denke ich werd es mir bei dir mal in natura schauen...


----------



## funmaker2001de (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Cube Stereo Fahrer. 

Hätte eine kleine Frage. Ich habe ein Stereo aus der 2007er Serie mit E-Type Umwerfer. Wollte mein Liebes Stereo nun auf 10 fach umstellen und habe schnell gemerkt das die neuen Top pull Umwerfer nicht an meinen Rahmen passen. 
Meine Frage ist nun ob jemand gemau weis weil er es vielleicht gemacht hat das uh einen XT-Umwerfer als 9fach in downpull hohle und damit meine Schaltung vervollständige. 

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Oktober 2012)

Also bei mir klappt es auch mit ein 9fach umwerfer für 10fach


----------



## funmaker2001de (17. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> Also bei mir klappt es auch mit ein 9fach umwerfer für 10fach



Hast du auch ein 07er Stereo mit E-Type?


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Oktober 2012)

nein aber ein 08er aber auch E-Type


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funmaker2001de (17. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> nein aber ein 08er aber auch E-Type



Was hast du für komponenten verbaut?
Schalter alles komplett sauber?oder hängt bzw. schleift je nach Ritzel hinten manchmal etwas?


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Oktober 2012)

nix schleif alles perfekt habe SLX 10fach 2010 XT E-Type Umwerfer


----------



## funmaker2001de (17. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> nix schleif alles perfekt habe SLX 10fach 2010 XT E-Type Umwerfer



Ist dasein reiner downpull? Haste die Typ-bezeichnung?
Hab mir aus ungewisser Weise nen 10fach XT (FDM770-10) gekauft. Aber da de Toppull ist stösst der mit dem Zug an meinen Rahmen und kann nicht schalten.

Oder ist der 08er Rahmen an deraufnahme anderst?


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Oktober 2012)

mach mal foto von deiner rahmen mit den umwerfer


----------



## funmaker2001de (17. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> mach mal foto von deiner rahmen mit den umwerfer



Vom Rahmen kann ich ein Bild einstellen aber wie gesagt nur ohne Umwerfer da der nicht passt. Bin am überlegen mir einen XT Umwerfer FD-M750E zu holen. Ist halt 9 fach aber laut Forum sollte es gehen


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Oktober 2012)

na wenn es ein E-Type umwerfer ist muss der doch passen mach mal foto auch von umerfer.


----------



## funmaker2001de (17. Oktober 2012)

wie lade ich bilder ins forum?


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Oktober 2012)

einfach da auf Antworten klicken da kannste es dann hochladen!


----------



## funmaker2001de (17. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal die Bilder. hoffe man kanns gut erkennen


----------



## funmaker2001de (17. Oktober 2012)

Wie ma auf bild 4 sieht kann ich den Umwerfer nicht mal ganz anlegen und er stösstschon gegen dem Dämpfer mit der Zug-aufnahme.
Der Umwerfer hier ist ein FD-M770 Top-Swing Dual Pull


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Oktober 2012)

schau mal bei mir


----------



## funmaker2001de (17. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> schau mal bei mir



Was ist das für ein Modell vom Umwerfer? 9x downpull? müsste dann wenn ich mich nicht irre der FD-M750E sein oder?
Wäre eine sehr hilfreiche information mit dem Modell


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Oktober 2012)

Shimano XT Umwerfer E-Type FD-M770-E


----------



## funmaker2001de (17. Oktober 2012)

Hmm. komisch. Wieso passt der bei dir und bei mir nicht. Ist dieDämpferaufnahme beim 08er Modell geändert das der Umwerfer vorbei passt?
Wäremal interessant zu wissen


----------



## funmaker2001de (17. Oktober 2012)

Ist es der FD-M770 oder FD-M770-10?


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Oktober 2012)

hier schau mal genau der ist es http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16420_XT-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M770-E-.html


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Oktober 2012)

du muss aber auch vor vordere schraube an der befestigung anschrauben ?


----------



## funmaker2001de (17. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> hier schau mal genau der ist es http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16420_XT-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M770-E-.html



Gut dann weis ich ja welchen ich kaufen muss.
Dann kommt er hier wieder ins große Auktionshaus und ein neuer kommt her.
Schonmal danke für die hilfreiche Info.

Solange das Teil richtig schaltet mach ich da auch nen 9fach dran soll mir ja egal sein wenns klappt


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Oktober 2012)

Schau mal hier da siehte es von hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funmaker2001de (17. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> du muss aber auch vor vordere schraube an der befestigung anschrauben ?



Welche Schraube? Die wo den Umwerfer am Rahmen fixiert? Das ist klar. oder noch ne andere schraube


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Oktober 2012)

naja die vordere schraube wie auf den bild von den link da muss es befestig werden am rahmen


----------



## funmaker2001de (17. Oktober 2012)

Gut das weis ich. Ist ja normal da der E-Type noch fixiert wird.


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Oktober 2012)

jup ja ich mein nur es machen viele den fehler den einfach vorne an der andere raube irgendwie zu fixieren


----------



## funmaker2001de (17. Oktober 2012)

Ne das wusste ich. Aber komm mit dem Umwerfer irgendwie immer ins gehege mit dem Dämpfer.
Hast du eigentlich dein Zug vom Umwerfer am Unterrohr offen verlegt?
Bin am überlegen wenn ich den Verlege sobald ich nen passenden Umwerfer hab die obere Halterung für die Zughülle zu durchbohren und den Zug dann bis unters Tretlager ner Hülle zu verlegen


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Oktober 2012)

dafür gibs es Zugführung die am unteren Tretlager geschraubt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funmaker2001de (18. Oktober 2012)

Wo krieg ich sowas?


----------



## darkandy9929 (18. Oktober 2012)

funmaker2001de schrieb:


> Wo krieg ich sowas?


 
schau mal hier http://www.igfd.org/?q=kabelzugführung


----------



## funmaker2001de (18. Oktober 2012)

Das brauch ich nicht. Ist ja am Rahmen dran.
Am Unterrohr wird dochder Schaltzug für den Umwerfer montiert und da ist ja ein Stück dabei das ohne Hülle verlegt wird und der Zug offen geführt wird. Dieses Stück will ich auch komplett geschlossen verlegen das der Zug vor Dreck und Wasser geschützter ist


----------



## darkandy9929 (18. Oktober 2012)

da gibs es sollche kunststoff hüllen das hab ich bei mir auch !


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (19. Oktober 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Eigentlich muss man mMn den Umwerfer nicht mal begrenzen, da man es schon merkt, wenn man vorne groß statt klein fährt.
> ...


 
Man muss auch nicht die Befestigungsschraube des Umwerfers festziehen, da man es schon merkt, wenn man diesen verliert...


----------



## Maas89 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich habe leider ein Problem mit meinem erst 2 Monate altem Stereo. Einem Kumpel der hinter mir gefahren ist ist aufgefallen das mein Reifenabsolut nicht rund läuft, sieht wirklich nicht toll aus. Habe dann mal den Reifen runtergemacht und nach dem Felgenband geschaut, das sitzt aber gut. Der Reifen sitzt eigentlich auch gut auf der Felge. Beim Wiedereinbau des Hinterrads ist mir dann aufgefallen wenn ich an der Kurbel drehe und die Kasette läuft mit sieht man am größten Kettenblatt deutlich das diese auch nicht rund läuft. Wenn ich aber auf der anderen Seite auf die Bremsscheibe schaue, läuft diese ohne Schlag bestens in der Mitte der Backen. 

Was ist da los?


----------



## darkandy9929 (19. Oktober 2012)

haste acht und höhenschlag drin


----------



## osbow (19. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand von eine zufällig am Stereo ein KS Supernatural dran?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (19. Oktober 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> ...Beim Wiedereinbau des Hinterrads ist mir dann aufgefallen wenn ich an der Kurbel drehe und die Kasette läuft mit sieht man am größten Kettenblatt deutlich das diese auch nicht rund läuft. Wenn ich aber auf der anderen Seite auf die Bremsscheibe schaue, läuft diese ohne Schlag bestens in der Mitte der Backen.


Du meinst, dass die Kassette eiert? - Das ist doch normal, liegt irgendwie am Freilauf in der Nabe.
Und beim Reifen würde ich mal checken, ob der nicht einfach unrund läuft, das war bei mir auch so. Sieht immer nur gleich nach Achter aus.


----------



## darkandy9929 (19. Oktober 2012)

LTD-TeamRider  Kassette sollte aber nicht gerade eiern wie sonst was . leichte bewegung ist normal. Ja der Mantel ist endweder nicht richtig drauf oder ne Acht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unze77 (19. Oktober 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Hat jemand von eine zufällig am Stereo ein KS Supernatural dran?



Jep


----------



## Unze77 (19. Oktober 2012)

Muß mich korrigieren, meine ist die i950 - dachte die haben nur den Namen geändert, aber so wie es aussieht gibts da doch ein paar Unterschiede


----------



## darkandy9929 (19. Oktober 2012)

ich hab sowas nicht ist mir zu schwer die Stütze


----------



## osbow (19. Oktober 2012)

Das beste was je für ein MTB erfunden wurde 

Das Problem an der Supernatural ist dass der Winkel der Sattelaufnahme so steil ist dass ich meinen Sattel nicht 100%ig waagerecht bekomme.


----------



## austriacarp (19. Oktober 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Das beste was je für ein MTB erfunden wurde
> 
> Das Problem an der Supernatural ist dass der Winkel der Sattelaufnahme so steil ist dass ich meinen Sattel nicht 100%ig waagerecht bekomme.


Das ist nicht die Sattelstütze das ist der Rahmen vom Stereo


----------



## Bunse (19. Oktober 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Hat jemand von eine zufällig am Stereo ein KS Supernatural dran?



Ich kann nur die KS LEV anbieten  passt hervorragend ans Stereo 

Edit: Sry, mein Browser hat die neuesten Beiträge nich angezeigt, daher überflüssiger Beitrag ..


----------



## osbow (19. Oktober 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Das ist nicht die Sattelstütze das ist der Rahmen vom Stereo



OK, oder so. Weiß dann jemand ob ich die Stütze anders herum verbauen kann? Also die Ausrichtung umkehren?


----------



## darkandy9929 (19. Oktober 2012)

so mal wieder was neues von mein Bau Projekt


----------



## Foxi1988 (20. Oktober 2012)

Servus...
Bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines neues MB's und brauch noch neue Pedale.
Kennt wer gute und preiswerte Plattformpedale die farblich gut auf das 2012er Cube Stereo Pro passen (http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=CP_SwISsj7MCFVGhzAod0E8Amw).

Färblich wär super wenn es das blau vom Fahrrad wäre.

Beste Grüße
Matthias Fuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (20. Oktober 2012)

Foxi1988 gibs einige in blau  von Sixpack,Spank etc


----------



## Foxi1988 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja ich dachte vlt. weiß einer ein Pedal das gut ist und farblich genau passt weil er es aus eigenen Erfahrungen schon gesehen hat oder so


----------



## austriacarp (20. Oktober 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> OK, oder so. Weiß dann jemand ob ich die Stütze anders herum verbauen kann? Also die Ausrichtung umkehren?


Bei mir ist es sich gerade mal ausgegangen beim 2011 Stereo und der KS 900 i. Wenn es mit den Umdrehen funktioniert spricht nichts dagegen bei der 900er und der 950iger war der Zug sowieso vorne wie es bei der neuen ist weiß ich nicht aber wenn der Sattel in der Waage ist müß es ja egal sein wie die verbaut ist.


----------



## darkandy9929 (20. Oktober 2012)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Ja ich dachte vlt. weiß einer ein Pedal das gut ist und farblich genau passt weil er es aus eigenen Erfahrungen schon gesehen hat oder so


 
ja ich handiere auch viel mit Farbe herum  aber ich weiss jetzt von anhieb das Sixpack die 2013 modelle auch in diesen blau raus bringen soll. 

XLC PD-M12 gibs es auch in schicken blau.

von Dorcus gibs es auch in blau

und richtig teuer sind dann die von Spank Spike oder

Reverse Trail Seeker 2.0


----------



## Maas89 (20. Oktober 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass die Kassette eiert? - Das ist doch normal, liegt irgendwie am Freilauf in der Nabe.
> Und beim Reifen würde ich mal checken, ob der nicht einfach unrund läuft, das war bei mir auch so. Sieht immer nur gleich nach Achter aus.






darkandy9929 schrieb:


> LTD-TeamRider  Kassette sollte aber nicht gerade eiern wie sonst was . leichte bewegung ist normal. Ja der Mantel ist endweder nicht richtig drauf oder ne Acht



Also die Kassette hat oben am größten Ritzel vlt einen Schlag von 2mm würde ich schätzen, ist das normal? Beim Reifen fällt es an einer Stelle schon extrem auf, ich hab mal ein Video gemacht und versuche es mal hochzuladen das ihr es seht. Was mich aber verwundert ist das die Bremsscheibe keinen Schlag hat, dann dürfte doch die Kassette auch nicht unrund laufen. 

Das mit dem Reifen hatte ich auch schonmal bei meinem Hardtail, das ist laut meinem Händler einfach die teilweise schlechte Qualität von Schwalbe was den Rundlauf angeht. Ich könnte mir natürlich auch probeweise einen Reifen bestellen und den mal draufziehen.


----------



## Foxi1988 (20. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> XLC PD-M12 gibs es auch in schicken blau.



ja das müsste genau die farbe sein  danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (20. Oktober 2012)

welche erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem muddy board schutzblech gemacht beim stereo?
sinnvoll?


----------



## Maas89 (20. Oktober 2012)

Es schützt den Dämpfer aber nicht deinen Rücken  Was mir aber egal ist, das gehört einfach dazu.


----------



## darkandy9929 (20. Oktober 2012)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> ja das müsste genau die farbe sein  danke!


 
hab die auch nur in rot 




Foxi1988 schrieb:


> welche erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem muddy board schutzblech gemacht beim stereo?
> sinnvoll?


 
bei mein 08er passt keiner dran ;(


----------



## Foxi1988 (20. Oktober 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Es schützt den Dämpfer aber nicht deinen Rücken  Was mir aber egal ist, das gehört einfach dazu.



Ja mein rücken muss eh nicht geschützt werden


----------



## Maas89 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab euch mal ein Video vom eiern gemacht und hochgeladen. Das war von Anfang an so, es hat nichts einen Schlag bekommen. 

http://www.vidup.de/v/dXPnZ/


----------



## fatz (20. Oktober 2012)

ich seh da nur einen reifen eiern. entweder isser nicht richtig montiert oder er ist krumm.
mach mal die luft raus, den spalt zwischen reifen und felge mit spueliwasser nass und hau dann mal fuer
ein paar minuten den maximaldruck rein. wenn er dann nicht sauber auf die felge springt, bei ca 1 bar
durchwalken. wenn er rundum drauf ist (siehst du ueber dem felgenrand) und er eiert immer noch liegt's
am reifen. ist unschoen, macht aber nix. hatte auch mal so einen erwischt und war zu faul zum umtauschen.


----------



## Maas89 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ja konnte die Kassette leider nicht filmen, hab keinen Montageständer und allein wars bissl blöd. Hab ihn schon durchgewalkt hat aber nichts gebracht leider. Dann werde ich wohl damit leben müssen oder es siegt doch noch die Eitelkeit und ich kauf mir 2 neue Reifen weil mir schwarz eh besser gefallen würde  Aber sowas darf doch normal nicht sein bei so einem teuren Reifen oder? Hat Schwalbe da wirklich solche Probleme?

Das mit der Kassette lässt mir aber immernoch keine Ruhe. Würde auf so ca. 2mm Seitenschlag tippen wenn ich der Sache so zusehe. Wenn nicht sollen die mal beim Service danach schauen aber zur Zeit wird noch gefahren


----------



## cytrax (20. Oktober 2012)

Schwalbe Reifen eiern fast alle  Mein erster NN, die FA, die MM und RR eines Kumpels die Einzigen nie fast nicht geeiert haben warn die Ice Spiker EVO. Drum kommen bald Maxxis drauf...hoffe die eiern nicht so


----------



## darkandy9929 (20. Oktober 2012)

Also bei mir eiert keine Schwalbe Mäntel oder conties


----------



## Maas89 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ist bei mir schon das zweite Bike wo ich eiernde Schwalbe drauf hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (20. Oktober 2012)

Komisch . Ich hatte nur einmal das Problem bei drahtreifen. Die wurden zerquescht eingepackt. Und da waren die komisch druff.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Oktober 2012)

*@ Maas*: meine Contis waren auch erst gerade druff, nach dem ich einmal  ca. 4 bar reingehauen habe. Da machte es dann auch einmal rundherum "Plopp!". 
Die Reifenwulst würde ich nur im Notfall und mit  wenig Spüli einreiben - also nur wenn er gar nicht will. Evtl. kann es dir sonst passieren, dass der Reifen  nachher auf der Felge wandert. Die Reifenhersteller nehmen's da manchmal nicht so genau mit dem Durchmesser der Reifen.


----------



## darkandy9929 (20. Oktober 2012)

___Al_Carbon___  genau das mach ich aber generell einmal voll aufpumpen bis zum anschlag , und danach anpassen.


----------



## fatz (20. Oktober 2012)

jungs! schaut halt einfach ob der reifen gscheit drauf ist. das sieht man an der seite.
und spueliwasser ist nicht das gleiche wie spueli.
mein eierreifen war uebrigens ein conti. die schwalben waren bis dato alle ok. was nicht heisst dass ich
die jetzt vorziehen wuerde.


----------



## Turbo-s (21. Oktober 2012)

So, habe mal ein kleines Herbst-Winter Projekt begonnen. Ist das Rad für meine holde Dame. Werde meinen Ersatzteil-Keller plündern, da hat sich Einiges gesammelt. 

Das Ganze ist nicht so ganz uneigenützig wie es vielleicht ausschaut, weil sie doch so gross ist wie ich (etwa 15kg leichter bei so ca 59kg) und ich das Rad als Ersatzrad zum HPC (Carbon) aufbauen werde. Vielleicht für Sachen die ich mit dem Joghurt-Becher vielleicht nicht machen würde 

Es hat mit einem Stereo Rahmen begonnen, ein RS Monarch ist drin, dann wurden jetzt XT Tretlager und FSA Orbit Steuersatz montiert. Gabel ist eine FOX TALAS 32 RL 150mm

Soweit bin ich jetzt:







Der Gabelschaft muss noch entgültig gekürzt werden.

Überlege mir von den zwei LRS die ich da habe einen zu nehmen (beide 1750 Gramm), 

Den hier,ein  Fulcrum Red Power XL Laufradsatz:





Oder den hier, der wäre auch tubeless, ein Sun Ringlé Black Flag Expert+ 2012





Beim Vorbau ist jetzt ein ultrakurzer BBB drauf (50mm) ich denke vielleicht nehm ich doch den Race Face Atlas in 90mm. Beim Lenker schwanke ich noch zwischen dem Syntace Vector Carbon oder dem Cobalt 11 von Crank Brothers. Beide 700mm breit.

Bei der Bremswahl hab ich hier zwei Sets liegen (ACHTUNG: Ich bin mit FORMULA absolut zufrieden)

Formula The One 2012 (schwarz mit ROT) 203mm und 180mm oder 
Formula RX 2011 (ebenfalls schwarz mit rot) 180mm und 160mm

Als Sattelstütze habe ich eine Syntace Alu P6 übrig und beim Sattel bleibe ich bei meinen Leisten (äh Schuster) und nehme einen weißen FIZIK Gobi mit Grauen Flanken und Roten Zierstreifen.

Mal schauen wie das so weitergeht...


----------



## fatz (22. Oktober 2012)

den 50er vorbau wuerd ich lassen. ausser die ganze sache wird zu kurz. dazu muesstest du zumindest 
die koerperdaten und die rahmengroesse angeben. zum selber checken: http://dhost.info/franz/bikescan

die beiden laufradsaetze sind fuer dein maedel ok, wenn sie nicht zu wild faehrt (edith sagt: eigentlich nur der sun). 
wenn sie's auch mal krachen laesst oder technische trails faehrt sind beide zu schmal. auf ein stereo wuerd ich 
lieber was mit einer aussenbreite >28mm montieren.

die alu-p6 passt prima. das carbonding ist eh nur marginal leichter und nach dem ersten mal rein-raus
eh verkratzt.

bremsscheibengroesse definitif 203/180. das ich von formula nicht viel halte ist bekannt. da sag ich 
jetzt nix weiter.


----------



## Turbo-s (22. Oktober 2012)

Nachtrag:


Laufradsatz Red Power XL = 19mm Felgenbreite
Sun Ringlé Black Flag Expert+ = 24mm Felgenbreite


----------



## fatz (22. Oktober 2012)

dann auf alle faelle den sun. aber wenn du damit auch mal was grobes fahren willst,
denk mal ueber einen hope mit flox ex nach.


----------



## Turbo-s (23. Oktober 2012)

So, kleines Update. Vorbau auf Höhe gebracht (vorerst, muss die Dame dann noch selbst sehen) und Sattelstütze und Sattel montiert.

Warte momentan noch auf 2 Tubeless Ventile und die Reifen, dann kann der LRS montiert werden.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (23. Oktober 2012)

an meinem Stereo gabs jetzt auch noch paar Verbesserungen,
die Revelation 130mm hab ich durch eine Z1 SL die ich nagelneu ergattern konnte ersetzt, dann auch endlich wieder ein ordentliches QR20 Vorderrad mit Hügi Nabe! und endlich gabs auch eine Variostütze!

bescheidenes Kellerbild...




kurz vor dem Traileinstieg:




auf Bergtrails fühl ich mich aber nicht so 100% wohl mit dem Rad, hat glaub mehrere Ursachen, langer Vorbau, steiler Lenkwinkel und höheres Trettlager.....aber ich habs mir ja eher für die Flachlandtouren hier um M aufgebaut, von daher passt´s


----------



## funmaker2001de (24. Oktober 2012)

Habe mir nun für mein Stereo 2 Mavic Crossride Felgen günstig erstehen können. 
Findet Ihr die Felgen fürs Stereo passend?
Weiß eigenzlich kemand ob die Felgen tubeless geeignet sind?


----------



## rosso19842 (24. Oktober 2012)

hi

kann mir jemand sagen wann es die ersten 2013 er stereos im laden gibt?

mfg


----------



## Mr.Worf (24. Oktober 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wann es die ersten 2013 er stereos im laden gibt?
> 
> mfg



Möglicherweise im Nov. 2014


----------



## darkandy9929 (24. Oktober 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wann es die ersten 2013 er stereos im laden gibt?
> 
> mfg


 
nehm mal google in die Hand und da gibs es schon einige Shop die den schon anbieten.


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Oktober 2012)

Warum extra tubeless-Ventile? Normale tun es doch auch, zumindest wenn ein Gewinde dran ist.

@ FR-Sniper: Wie kommst Du mir der Lenkerstellung klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (24. Oktober 2012)

funmaker2001de schrieb:


> Habe mir nun für mein Stereo 2 Mavic Crossride Felgen günstig erstehen können.
> Findet Ihr die Felgen fürs Stereo passend?
> Weiß eigenzlich kemand ob die Felgen tubeless geeignet sind?



Hallo,

Ich weiß nicht was mein Vorredner mit Ventilen und Gewinde meint aber um den LRS tubeless zu machen brauchst Du.

(alles Beispiele, gibt es auch von anderen herstellen)

NoTubes Universal Tubeless Ventile (2er Pack ca 16 Euro)
NoTubes Felgenband in der Breite deiner Felge. ( an einer Klebeband Rolle ca 15 Euro)

Dann von Schwalbe oder noTubes tubeless dichtmilch (klein flasche 8 euro, bruachst aber fuer zwei nimm gleich die grosse flasche kostet so 18euro ) wenn du tubeless Ready Reifen fährst (fahren willst). Wenn du UST Reifen also Tubeless verwendest kann es trotzdem sein, je nachdem wie dicht du die Felge hinbekommen hast das du immer noch mit etwas Dichmilch fahren müsstest.


----------



## FR-Sniper (24. Oktober 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> @ FR-Sniper: Wie kommst Du mir der Lenkerstellung klar?



wunderbar, hat sich über die Jahre so bewärt 
heist aber nicht das sie Massentauglich ist


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Oktober 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich weiß nicht was mein Vorredner mit Ventilen und Gewinde meint aber um den LRS tubeless zu machen brauchst Du...



Dein Vorredner meint, dass man kein geschizz um Ventile zu machen braucht, da man auch welche aus kaputten/alten Schläuchen nehmen kann. Insbesondere, wenn die von notubes 16 Kracher kosten.


----------



## Maas89 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mal noch eine Frage bezüglich Reifen. Welchen würdet ihr bevorzugen? Mountain King 2 in 2.4 oder Rubberqueen in 2.4? Oder würdet ihr eine Kombi fahren?


----------



## fatz (24. Oktober 2012)

kommt drauf an, was du damit machen willst. eisdiele, forstautobahn, flowtrails oder vertriden...


----------



## darkandy9929 (24. Oktober 2012)

ich habe die conti x kind 2,4 fühlen sich gut an und leicht sind die auch. Aber für schweres DH würde ich die net nehmen.

mfg


----------



## Maas89 (24. Oktober 2012)

Stereogemäß Trails und Forstautobahn. Je nach Wetterlage mal weicher mal fester


----------



## fatz (24. Oktober 2012)

dann die gummikoenigin vorn in 2.4, hinten in 2.2. ist grad auch die lieblingskombi von meinem maedel. mir waer's
ned grippig genug, aber ich hab da auch ein anderes anforderungsprofil


----------



## Maas89 (24. Oktober 2012)

Was meinst du mit nicht grippig genug? Ich hätte die Möglichkeit günstig an entweder zwei Mountainking 2 in 2.4 zu kommen oder an zwei Rubberqueen mit 2.4.


----------



## darkandy9929 (24. Oktober 2012)

wieso fährt man hinten schmaler als vorne ? find ich irgendwie total komisch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (25. Oktober 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit nicht grippig genug?


na, wenn ich ned grad 3 schrauben im oberschenkelhals hab wie jetzt, bin ich viel auf
recht steilen, technischen trails unterwegs. hier ist viel wald mit oft feuchten wurzeln, da
hat mir die rq zu wenig grip. im moment fahr ich die muede mary und wenn die runter
ist kommt ein baron drauf.


> Ich hätte die Möglichkeit günstig an entweder zwei Mountainking 2 in 2.4 zu kommen oder an zwei Rubberqueen mit 2.4.


dann wuerd ich die rq nehmen.



darkandy9929 schrieb:


> wieso fährt man hinten schmaler als vorne ? find ich irgendwie total komisch ?


wieso? spart ein bissl gewicht. und fuer hinten ist der 2.2 fett genug, wenn man's nicht krachen laesst. muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## darkandy9929 (25. Oktober 2012)

Es sieht dähmlich aus wenn hinten schmal ist und vorne breit. Wenn dann kennen ich das nur andersrum.


----------



## jens0n (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo allerseits!
Brauch mal euren Rat!
Fahr ein Cube Stereo 2011!
Hab nun meine Xt Kurbel von 3 Fach auf 2 Fach umgebaut. kleinste 22 hab ich gelassen mittleres hab ich ein 38 spezialites montiert! 
Weiß Kombo ist grenzwertig! 
Ich bekomm Sie mit meinem normalen 3 Fach Umwerfer den ich begrenze nicht sauber zum laufen!
Jetzt die Frage! 38er Kettenblatt weg und 36er probieren?
Oder 2 Fach Umwerfer? Wenn ja normal montieren oder passt sogar der E-Type?- wäre interessant, weil dadurch die Ketten nicht mehr nach innen abspringen kann!

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Gruß


----------



## Bluntz (25. Oktober 2012)

also keine ahnung wie das mit nem 38er ist aber ich hab einfach nur das 42er abgeschraubt und nen bash drauf, am umwerfer hab ich nix verstellt....man kann allerding die anschlagschraube reindrehen dann kannste halt nicht mehr höher als aufs zweite blatt

bei mir alles ohne problem sogar mit Kefü


----------



## fatz (25. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> Es sieht dähmlich aus wenn hinten schmal ist und vorne breit.


find ich nicht









> Wenn dann kennen ich das nur andersrum.



was soll denn das bringen? wenn dann brauchst den grip vorn


----------



## Turbo-s (25. Oktober 2012)

Also ich finde auch dass das okay ausschaut. Vorteil hier: Gleicher Reifentyp. Komisch wirds dann wenn Typen, schlimmer noch Marken gemixt werden.

Also Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron werden ja auch gerne miteinander kombiniert in 2,2 und 2,4


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. Oktober 2012)

Komisch hin oder her, am Ende entscheidet die Funktion des Reifens. Ich fahre auch Kenda/Michelin gemischt, man sollte nicht bei allen Parts auf den Stylefaktor achten


----------



## Turbo-s (25. Oktober 2012)

@NaitsirhC   Da hast du wohl auch recht!


----------



## darkandy9929 (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi, ja ok auf den Bild sieht das noch gut aus aber das sieht dann anders aus wenn man unterschiedliche hersteller nimmt oder extreme unterschiedliche breiten hat.

Ich kenn das von früher da wa das eher so das man hinten ein breiteren drau fgemacht hat und vorne ein schmaleren. dann gabs noch den effekt hinten mit weniger stollen und vorne mit mehr stollen.

Ich weiss ja nicht ob das schon wieder veraltet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toyoraner (25. Oktober 2012)

he Folks,

Der Winter steht langsam vor der Tür und da kann bissl was am Rad gemacht werden. Möchte gern die orig. Dämpferbuchen gegen die Huberteile tauschen. Gibt es vielleicht jemand von den Stereofahrern hier, der die Maße der gekauften/benötigten Buchsen für den RP23 direkt zur Hand hat???

Grüße

Dirk


----------



## Chicane (25. Oktober 2012)

Oben 55x8, unten 19x8. Stephan hat die Maße aber auch.


----------



## cytrax (26. Oktober 2012)

@ Fatz, was für Pedale und welchen Sattel fährst denn da? Mein Fitzik is hinüber und bei den Sudpin III hab ich mir anscheinend die Achse verbogen  

Bekommt man die Achse auch einzeln bei NC-17?

Hatte nen kleinen Sturz...außer ne grün, blau, rot, gelbe und violette Hüfte is nix passiert


----------



## fatz (26. Oktober 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> @ Fatz, was für Pedale und welchen Sattel fährst denn da?


ich fahr da gar nix. das rad hab ich fuer eine bekannte aufgebaut. sattel ist irgend ein sq-lab. 
muesst ich fragen. pedale sind xpedo face off. letztere hab ich selber seit 2 jahren im einsatz. passt.
guter grip mit trekkinglatschen.



> Hatte nen kleinen Sturz...außer ne grün, blau, rot, gelbe und violette Hüfte is nix passiert


den hab ich im mai auch gehabt. hat ned mal zu prellungen gereicht. aber 3 schrauben 
im oberschenkelhals gab's trotzdem.


----------



## Xd1nGX (26. Oktober 2012)

später mehr


----------



## cytrax (26. Oktober 2012)

Danke Fatz  Ja hab schon gelesen das die Saison bei dir fürn Arsch war. Ich vermiss die Schottland Bilder  

Weiterhin gute Genesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (26. Oktober 2012)

danke. wird schon werden. bin froh, wenn im winter n bissl was mit snowboardtouren und langlaufen geht.

weil mir grad einfaellt: im bbs-forum gab's auch einen pedalthread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601218
grad die, die der ingo am ende zu gepostet hat sind auch nicht uninteressant.


----------



## toyoraner (26. Oktober 2012)

Chicane schrieb:


> Oben 55x8, unten 19x8. Stephan hat die Maße aber auch.




Ich danke dir!


----------



## darkandy9929 (26. Oktober 2012)

So mein Cube ist fertig. Anregungen und Kritik sind erlaubt 

Morgen gibs es die erste Testfahrt mal schauen wie sich fährt


----------



## socke989 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
heute kamen die restlichen Teile und es ging ans zusamenbauen.
Nun stellt sich ein Problem auf:




(sorry,sorry,sorry für das miese foto  )

so vom dem loch im rahmen wo der schaltzug rauskommt bis zur Umwerferbefestigung sind es min. 3 cm versatz ( Umwerfer ist ein sram x5 dual pull). Ist da was falsch oder muss man das so hinwurschteln?
Evtl. könnte mir ja jemad ein Bild von seinem Umwerferbereich machen? Wäre sehr nett und hilfreich. -> Google spuckt da auch nichts aus.
Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Viele Grüße, Tim.


----------



## darkandy9929 (26. Oktober 2012)

hinwurschteln !


----------



## socke989 (26. Oktober 2012)

Oo?
Dann aber leichte Hülle um den Zug?
Danke für die Antwort.

Viele Grüße, Tim.


----------



## darkandy9929 (26. Oktober 2012)

so sieht es bei mir aus. ist natürlich XT mit E-Type Down Pull


----------



## socke989 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hmm ok.
Aber der zug geht bei dir irgendwie obenrum.
Ich probiers mal 
Dankeschön.
Viele Grüße, Tim.


----------



## darkandy9929 (26. Oktober 2012)

ja das müsste aber bei dir auch so sein da ist so ne führung.


----------



## socke989 (26. Oktober 2012)

Danke dir.
Habs jez untenrum gewurschtelt.
Oben gabs nix. Funktioniert aber sehr gut.
Hab halt den schaltzug geschützt damit er nirgennds auf metal langschrubbt.
Dann gibts die tage mal Bilder vom Cube <3.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (26. Oktober 2012)

hmm naja also bei mir gibs es eine zugführung da kommt nix an Metal dran als bei mir nix hab zwar an Unterrohr hab ich eine Kunstoffhülle gemacht und da wo es überall offen ist.

Bin gespannt auf Bild


----------



## Xd1nGX (27. Oktober 2012)

Mein Aufbau ist auch fertig.

Werde nochmal ordentliche Bilder machen.
Heute morgen das war nichts ^^


----------



## darkandy9929 (27. Oktober 2012)

gespannt bin  ich hab auch nur Wohnungsbilder morgen werd ich mal schauen ob ich welche draußen mache sieht ja besser aus


----------



## jens0n (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo allerseits!

Hab meine xt Kurbel von 3 fach auf 2 fach umgebaut und und das mittlere Kettenblatt durch ein 36er Kettenblatt ersetzt! Nun bekomm ich es mit dem Xt 3 fach Umwerfer nicht richtig eingestellt! 
Frage: 2 Fach Umwerfer kaufen? Wenn ja welchen könnt ihr empfehlen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## austriacarp (27. Oktober 2012)

jens0n schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Hab meine xt Kurbel von 3 fach auf 2 fach umgebaut und und das mittlere Kettenblatt durch ein 36er Kettenblatt ersetzt! Nun bekomm ich es mit dem Xt 3 fach Umwerfer nicht richtig eingestellt!
> Frage: 2 Fach Umwerfer kaufen? Wenn ja welchen könnt ihr empfehlen?
> ...


Das liegt am einstellen nicht am Umwerfer


----------



## darkandy9929 (27. Oktober 2012)

jens0n schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Hab meine xt Kurbel von 3 fach auf 2 fach umgebaut und und das mittlere Kettenblatt durch ein 36er Kettenblatt ersetzt! Nun bekomm ich es mit dem Xt 3 fach Umwerfer nicht richtig eingestellt!
> Frage: 2 Fach Umwerfer kaufen? Wenn ja welchen könnt ihr empfehlen?
> ...


 
wird hier öfters geschrieben das man den 3 Fach Umwerfer so einstellen kann das man daraus ein 2 fach Umwerfer einstellen kann.


----------



## jens0n (27. Oktober 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Das liegt am einstellen nicht am Umwerfer


Bekommt man nicht zum laufen! Oder hast du es geschafft?
Hab mehrere Std. daran rumprobiert! Am Montageständer bekommt man es zwar eingestellt aber unter Last nicht sauber zum laufen!


----------



## jens0n (27. Oktober 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> wird hier öfters geschrieben das man den 3 Fach Umwerfer so einstellen kann das man daraus ein 2 fach Umwerfer einstellen kann.


Ist mir bekannt! Fährt irgendjemand einen 2 Fach Umwerfer am Stereo mit 
22/36 Abstufung? Mit dem 3 Fach Umwerfer mit der Abstufung vorne 22/36 bekomme ich es nicht zum laufen!


----------



## darkandy9929 (27. Oktober 2012)

Wie ich gelesen habe muss man den oberen anschlag komplett einschrauben bis der nur auf den zweiten Kettenblatt 
schaltet

Ich selber nutze 3 Fach da ich 2Fach nicht so gut finde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (27. Oktober 2012)

jens0n schrieb:


> Bekommt man nicht zum laufen! Oder hast du es geschafft?
> Hab mehrere Std. daran rumprobiert! Am Montageständer bekommt man es zwar eingestellt aber unter Last nicht sauber zum laufen!


Was ist der Unterschied ob man ein Bash oder ein Kettenblatt montiert hat? Bei meinen Stumpi funktioniert das ohne Probleme beim Streo habe ich es nicht probiert aber die Umwerfermontage beim Stereo ist sowieso eine Katastrophe komplette fehlkonstruktion wenn er optimal eingestellt war hat er unten beim Rahmen angeschlagen.


----------



## damz (27. Oktober 2012)

HEY alle zusammen! 

ich möchte mir ein stereo rahmen zulegen und wollt wissen kann ich mir einen 200er dämpfer einbaun oder muss es ein 190er sein? 

lg. damz.


----------



## darkandy9929 (27. Oktober 2012)

also soweit ich weisst nur ein 190er ! andere maße können den rahmen beschädigen durch durchschlagen und so.


----------



## Vincy (28. Oktober 2012)

Ein 200er passt da beim Stereo nicht rein, nur beim Fritzz.


----------



## damz (28. Oktober 2012)

okay, dann wird erstmal der rahmen angschafft und dann a extra dämpfer verbaut... was solls. wird hald a etwas längeres projekt. 

btw, ich bin 177 gross, is der 18er rahmen eh okay. (nur der steht zur verfügung) ich fahr damit haupsächlich in der stadt und aag aber auch herumtricksen, springen und und erhoffe eine satte kilometerleistung. 

das "stevens glide" starb nach 1000km und die restlichen 7500 hab ich mit grissener kettenstrebe und verzogenen hinterbau gmacht. langsam wirds laut, bei jedem bunnyhop....


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. Oktober 2012)

Hast du schonmal über ein Hardtail nachgedacht? Find ich für Spielereien in der Stadt besser, da man Sachen wie Bunny Hop besser hinbekommt und sich nicht um Lager/Dämpfer kümmern muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niclas_m (28. Oktober 2012)

damz schrieb:


> btw, ich bin 177 gross, is der 18er rahmen eh okay.



Bin auch 177 (mit 81 Schrittlänge) und der 18er passt gut. S und L (16" und 20") wär beides nicht gegangen, will ich behaupten.
Ein Freund von mir fähr sein Fully auch eher wie ein Trialrad. Weil ihm die "Enduro"-Geometrie so gut gefällt, hat er eben ein Canyon Torque mit einem Dämpfer mit ner recht festen Schraubenfeder. Das ganze Konstrukt scheint das Gehüpfe ganz gut auszuhalten.

Absenkbare Sattelstütze:
- Kind Shock i950 geht
- KS Supernatural geht nicht, weil der Sattelrohrwinkel am Stereo so knapp ist
- KS LEV geht
Hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## damz (28. Oktober 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal über ein Hardtail nachgedacht? Find ich für Spielereien in der Stadt besser, da man Sachen wie Bunny Hop besser hinbekommt und sich nicht um Lager/Dämpfer kümmern muss...



hardtail kommt nicht in frage. wir haben 2012, selbst die strassenbahn hat a federung. für harteils is ma mein arsch zu schade. 

ich will ned im new scool streetstyle hupfn mit all dem flying hipster zeug. (dafür würd ich ma ein ss-fully zambaun) aher die oldschool variante, lange touren usw. sauviele kilometer, mit einem stairgap mal da oder von a einem auto mal rutern happen, oder irgendwas im urban-freeride style. muss so ca 10000 km im jahr mitmachen. 

a stadtfully mit 150 vorn, 140 hinten, dicke slickschlappen drauf... und ich bin über 30. da will ich sowas wie borsteinkanten, schlaglöcher usw einfach wegignorieren.


----------



## Xd1nGX (28. Oktober 2012)

So.

Hier jetzt mal die Bilder meines Stereo-Aufbaues.

Aus diesen Teilen









Ist noch wenigen Stunden dies hier entstanden :
























Alles in allem ein ziemlich unproblematisch Custom-Aufbau, da mittlerweile auch mein Dritter.
Alle extra benötigten Teile wurden richtig bestellt und die Alten passenden. 
Insgesamt nur neuer Rahmen ( + Steuersatz, Sattelschelle und X-12 Steckachse), neue Federgabel, neuer Umwerfer und passende Adapter für die Naben.

Einzig die Umwerfermontage und Einstellung war etwas fummelig, aber er funktioniert jetzt ganz gut. 
Feineinstellung wird noch benötigt, genau so wie für die Federelemente. 
Außerdem macht die Bremse noch Probleme, bin es von ihr aber nicht anders gewohnt. (Irgendwie ein Mistteil)  

Jetzt wird sich warm eingepackt und es geht auf die erste größere Ausfahrt.  

Wie gefällt es auch?
Anregungen und Verbesserungen gerne erwünscht.


----------



## rODAHn (28. Oktober 2012)

Verbesserungsvorschläge:

Aufkleber von der Gabelkrone machen
Ganganzeige der Shifter entfernen
Position Bremse und Shifter tauschen
Schwarze Griffe montieren, da die weißen bald grau sind
Die weißen Streifen an den Reifen sind nicht so mein Fall

Ansonsten Top!


----------



## cytrax (28. Oktober 2012)

Die Reifen sind eh schon fast abgefahren, da würd ich Maxxis Minion/Ardent 6oa empfehlen 

Kettenstrebenschutz umdrehn (steht aufm Kopf )

Ansonsten gefällts mir gut mit den blauen Teilen


----------



## OIRAM (28. Oktober 2012)

*@Xd1nGX

Die Felgen und der Lenker reißens raus.
Sonst mag ich das NVAgrau des Rahmens nich so wirklich.
Was sind das übrigens für Felgen ?
Bist mit den Pedalen zufrieden ?
Hab mir die in der XTR Version bestellt, da meiner linken C.B. Mallet 2 gestern, nach 25 1/2 monaten, die Achse gebrochen ist.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Xd1nGX (28. Oktober 2012)

Aufkleber kommt ab.
Ganganzeige wahrscheinlich auch, geht am Hardtail auch ohne.
Griffe sind schon grau.  
Reifen sind wie gesagt schon ziemlich runter, genauso wie der Kettenstrebenschutz, werden bald ersetzt.

Felgen sind Alex Supra 30

Zufrieden mit den Pedalen, fahr sie auch am Hardtail.


----------



## Vincy (28. Oktober 2012)

Anderes Schaltwerk (Modell 2013, gibt es nur für 10-fach) mit Shadow Plus ist empfehlenswert, dann brauchst nicht unbedingt eine Kettenführung. 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...Shadow-Plus-RD-M786-10-fach-Modell-2013-.html


----------



## Turbo-s (29. Oktober 2012)

Hi, 

würde auch ein adneres Schaltwerk nehmen, in schwarz (hätte da eins) . Aber das ist nur optik.

Ich mag übrigens die Schwarz-Weiss Reifen ich finde das ist Cube Style. Auch der Mix mit dem Blau gefällt mir sehr gut. Passt gut zu den Verstellungen der FOX. (Wozu ist eigentlich die weiße Fox auf dem Assembly Bild?? Die hat ja schnellspanner?)

also ich finde es top, für mich ein schwarzes XT schlatwerk oder XTR. Wenn's Shadow Plus ist auch gut, ohne dann von Bionicon das C.Guide V2 dran, funktioniert bei mir persönlich besser als das Shadow Plus (hab ich beides und ausprobiert)


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (29. Oktober 2012)

Aufbau finde ich gelungen! 

Ich würde in Ergänzung zu dem hier bereits genannten Sachen noch einen Steinschlagschutz für den Dämpfer montieren. Muss nicht das Muddy Board aus Carbon sein. Gibt hier gute Selbstbaulösungen.
Evtl. vielleicht einen ÄUmbau auf 2-fach vornehmen. Ich habe das 44er nicht mehr vermisst.
Leitungen, besonders der vorderen Bremse, schauen etwas lang aus (kann auch täuschen). Hätte man beim Aufbau evtl. direkt kürzen können. Aber unwichtig.

Schaltwerk würde ich sofern es nicht brandneu ist lassen wie es ist und erst einmal fahren. Du merkst dann recht schnell, ob du eine KeFü oder halt ein strammeres Schaltwerk brauchst. Ich lasse wirklich keine Treppe, Rampe oder sonst was aus und bis auf hier und da mal einen Kettenklemmer hatte ich noch nie einen Abwurf der Kette vorne.
Also erst mal testen und dann ggfs. nachrüsten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xd1nGX (29. Oktober 2012)

Danke für euer Meinungen

Die weiße Gabel ist noch vom alten Rad.

Ja, das mit der Schaltwerk stimmt schon. Aber dann bräuchte ich auch wieder einen 10 Shifter. Könnte ich trotzdem vorne so bleiben? Alter 9-fach Umwerfer und Shifter?


Kettenführung und Schutzbleche sind alles noch so Dinge, die schon in Planung sind und dann im laufenden Betrieb geändern werden.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (30. Oktober 2012)

Vorne kann alles so bleiben.
Wie's hinten ausschaut weiß ich nicht genau.
Seit dem Umstieg auf 10fach haben sich meines Wissens die Hebelweiten des SW und der Schifter verändert, so dass sie nun nicht mehr zu 9fach Systemen und darunter passen.
Aber lasse mich gerne berichtigen.


----------



## fatz (30. Oktober 2012)

soweit ich weiss sind shimano 9 und 10fach umwerfer nicht kompatibel. sram scheint's schon. egal,
kettenfuehrung ala c-guide reicht eh und 10fach bringt jetzt auch nicht sooo den vorteil, dass man 
unbedingt umsteigen muss.


----------



## Xd1nGX (30. Oktober 2012)

Denke ich mir auch


----------



## damz (30. Oktober 2012)

leute, i hab a problem. carbon stereo und das hat a so a dummes pressfut innenlager und keine iscg. 

ich mag aber a kettenführung fahren statt umwerfer. weil wozu???  

ideeen? help, vorschläge? 36er kranzl drauf.... 

thx!


----------



## darkandy9929 (30. Oktober 2012)

Soll auch mit Pressfit Innenlager gehen


----------



## ToyDoll (30. Oktober 2012)

Kettenführung mit Seattube Mount wie die E13 xcx


----------



## funmaker2001de (30. Oktober 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich weiß nicht was mein Vorredner mit Ventilen und Gewinde meint aber um den LRS tubeless zu machen brauchst Du.
> 
> ...



Weist du ob UST-Reifenauf die Mavic Crossride (2012er Modell) drauf passen? oder brauchtmanda bestimmteFelgen dafür?


----------



## darkandy9929 (30. Oktober 2012)

funmaker2001de schrieb:


> Weist du ob UST-Reifenauf die Mavic Crossride (2012er Modell) drauf passen? oder brauchtmanda bestimmteFelgen dafür?


 

So weit wie ich weiss brauch man bestimmte Felgen und laut Hersteller sind die nicht für UST geignet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funmaker2001de (30. Oktober 2012)

Bin mir nicht sicher ob die FelgenUST-geeignet sind. Nur auf der Mavic Produkt-Seite der Felge ist das Video zur 'UST-Ventil-Montage aufgelistet, jedoch keine weiteren Infos.
Dachte mir nur evtl. wenn die dasVideo bei der Felge einbinden müsste es ja einen Grund haben

siehe: http://www.mavic.com/de/product/laufr%C3%A4der/MTB/laufr%C3%A4der/Crossride-Disc-9mm


----------



## JDEM (30. Oktober 2012)

Sind keine UST Felgen, also passen die UST nicht ohne weiteres.


----------



## funmaker2001de (30. Oktober 2012)

Schade. Naja muss ich mal sehn wie ich die nachher Tubeless mache mit welchen Ventilen etc. 
Evtl kommt später doch nen Schlauch rein wobei ich eigentlich schon gern mal ohne fahren würde


----------



## Turbo-s (31. Oktober 2012)

funmaker2001de schrieb:


> Schade. Naja muss ich mal sehn wie ich die nachher Tubeless mache mit welchen Ventilen etc.
> Evtl kommt später doch nen Schlauch rein wobei ich eigentlich schon gern mal ohne fahren würde



Na das geht doch ziehmlich fix. NoTubes Felgeband in der Felgenbreite besorgen, zwei Standard NoTubes Ventile besorgen (Paar so 10 Euro) und wenn ein normaler TL Ready Reifen verwendet wird etwas Tubless dichtmilch rein. funktioniert in 90% der Fälle ganz wunderbar.


----------



## funmaker2001de (31. Oktober 2012)

Hohle ich da dann an besten Drahtreifen oder Faltreifen?
Oder geht nur eins von beiden?


----------



## darkandy9929 (31. Oktober 2012)

Faltreifen sollte gehen  und Drahtreifen natürtlich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (31. Oktober 2012)

Draht geht. Ich würde empfehlen: Nimm einen leichten Faltreifen. Dichtmilch ist etwa 80 Gramm mehr aber die Kombination wird immer noch 100g leichter sein (oder mehr) als ein UST (also TUBELESS) Reifen, es sei denn es ist halt was sau Teures (spricht auch cnihts dagegen). Also TL Ready mit Dichtmilch so 650 Gramm, (vergleichbare Reifen) und UST so 750-800 Gramm. 

Ich glaube ich hatte es vorher schonmal geschrieben, die Dichtmilch gleich die große nehmen, wegen 5 Euro sparen nicht die 10 fache Menge zu nehmen ist nicht clever.


----------



## socke989 (2. November 2012)

Wie versprochen Bilder von meinem Cube Stereo  :









nicht die Mörderquali aber man kann denke schon was erkennen 

MfG Tim


----------



## Turbo-s (2. November 2012)

Also so schlecht is die Qualität doch nicht... irgendwann wird das sowieso Kult, wie die Lomographie (googlen!!!)

Schönes Stereo... Du hast lange Beine!


----------



## socke989 (2. November 2012)

Danke. 87cm auf 180 Schrittlänge bin aber noch am rumprobieren mit der Sattelstellung 

MfG Tim


----------



## JDEM (2. November 2012)

Das Bike, bis aufs Schaltwerk, ist doch dufte!


----------



## darkandy9929 (2. November 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Das Bike, bis aufs Schaltwerk, ist doch dufte!


 
Kann ich nur anschließen! Also nen Acere Schaltwerk an so ein Bike ist schon bissel Beleidigend für das Bike  Aber jeder soll so machen wie mans will


----------



## socke989 (2. November 2012)

Danke euch. Freut mich dass es gefällt.
Zum Thema Schaltwerk.
Ist nur übern Winter dran, dann wir auf 2x10 umgerüstet evtl. Auch früher *freu*
 
MfG Tim


----------



## CrEeK99 (2. November 2012)

Moin moin,
könnt ihr mir nochmal kurz erklären, was ich mit meinem RP23 machen muss, damit er nicht so viel Federweg nutzt? Fahre bei 75kg schon 180 PSI, und trotzdem nutzt der Dämpfer schon auf dem Weg nach oben einen Geoßteil des Federwegs.
Runter gehts, solange ich das Hinterrad entlaste, aber wenns mal gröber wird, oder ich z.B. nen Manual in ner Senke machen will, dann rauscht der Dämpfer komplett durch.

Nen Plastikstreifen in die äußere KAmmer habe ich schon mitbekommen, aber wie Stark und wir breit soll der denn sein? Gibt es da irgendwelche Richtlinien?

Danke!!


----------



## fatz (3. November 2012)

CrEeK99 schrieb:


> Nen Plastikstreifen in die äußere KAmmer habe ich schon mitbekommen, aber wie Stark und wir breit soll der denn sein? Gibt es da irgendwelche Richtlinien?


nach und nach vollstopfen bis es passt


----------



## socke989 (3. November 2012)

Ohh
Ich hab jez die Fox Volume Reducer für meine Fox Rp 23 hv gekauft.
Aber die kommen doch in die Hauptliftkanmer :/ oder?
Ich dachte nur beim dhx air bekommt man die äussere Luftkammer ab.
Mach ich jez was falsch ??? Bin grade verwirrt 
MfG Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (3. November 2012)

ich werd in mienem stereo einen rock shox monarsch fahren, bin gspannt was der alles so auf sich nimmt... 

sollt bei bedarf im manual ned zu sehr zamsacken... biiiiiiiiiitte!


----------



## Vincy (3. November 2012)

socke989 schrieb:


> Ohh
> Ich hab jez die Fox Volume Reducer für meine Fox Rp 23 hv gekauft.
> Aber die kommen doch in die Hauptliftkanmer :/ oder?
> Ich dachte nur beim dhx air bekommt man die äussere Luftkammer ab.
> ...


 
Es gibt die Standard-Luftkammer und die High Volume (XV1 oder XV2).
Mit der Bastellösung kannst bestenfalls das Volumen der Standard-Version erreichen. Mit den Spacer dagegen noch mehr. 
Die sind auch eigentlich eher wegen den neuen 2013 CTD Modelle. 
http://www.ridefox.com/filter.php?m=bike&t=shocks&f1=model&v1=FLOAT&ref=shbadge
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm


----------



## Vincy (3. November 2012)

CrEeK99 schrieb:


> Nen Plastikstreifen in die äußere KAmmer habe ich schon mitbekommen, aber wie Stark und wir breit soll der denn sein? Gibt es da irgendwelche Richtlinien?
> 
> Danke!!


 
Syntace hat es mit deren Air Tune ganz gut beschrieben, wie es sich da auswirkt.  
Ist egal, ob man da Streifen oder Ringe nimmt. Soll ja schließlich nur das Luftvolumen reduzieren. 
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2173


----------



## socke989 (3. November 2012)

> Es gibt die Standard-Luftkammer und die High Volume (XV1 oder XV2).
> Mit der Bastellösung kannst bestenfalls das Volumen der Standard-Version erreichen. Mit den Spacer dagegen noch mehr.
> Die sind auch eigentlich eher wegen den neuen 2013 CTD Modelle.


hallo,
dann hab ich ja alles richtig 
hab den Rp23 Hv Bv.
Dann müssen nurnoch die Spacer kommen und ich berichte mal 
MfG Tim.


----------



## Turbo-s (3. November 2012)

Hallo,

es geht wegen dem Sauwetter draussen etwas weiter in meinem Projekt Zweitrad für meine Dame -- oder-- -CUBE aufbauen aus dem BIKEMARKT-

Ich habe eigentlich bis auf den vorderen Umwerfer (den musste ich neu bestellen) alle Teile alles gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt zusammen. 
Inklusive einer 2012 Formula The ONE mit 2 mal 203mm Scheiben.  

Die Vorderrad-Bremse habe ich soweit mal grob montieren können, schleift noch ein wenig. Kann man bei Formula eigentlich auch die Bremsbeläge etwas auseinaderdrücken wie damals bei Magura?

Hinten habe ich gerade etwas ein Problem. Es war zwar ein Adapter bei dem Formula Set dabei, aber anscheinend fährt Specialized (von dem Rad stammt die Formula) hinten auch Postmount und das Cube IS2000. Ich weiß jetzt nicht so recht welchen Adapter ich da brauche. Bei HiBike hab ich den nicht gefunden (der Laden ist relativ in der Nähe 25km).

Hier einmal die Snapshots:

Noch etwas roh:






Schon etwas kompletter: (Und man sieht's da war es schon dunkel)





Hinterrad Detail:





Nahaufnahme der IS2000 Aufnahme:





Ich bin recht zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis bisher, Allerdings wenn ich trotz der Anschaffung der Teile "gebraucht" mal nachrechne, also es fehlt nicht viel zum kompltt gebraucht gekauften bike, aber eben ohne die Befriedigung es selbst gemacht zu haben, und mein Sohnemann lernt auch noch was dabei. Mal ganz abgesehen davon dass ich die Teile dran habe die ich auch von Anfang an will.

*Danke für die Tips zur Bremse!*


----------



## darkandy9929 (3. November 2012)

also du braucht hinten muss nicht von Formula sein kannst auch von Shimano nehmen oder so !IS auf PM für 203 und vorne PM auf PM 203


----------



## OIRAM (3. November 2012)

Genau heißt das Shimano Model für 203mm Scheibe hinten: SM-MA-R203P/S
Cube gibt hinten aber nur ne Freigabe für max 180mm Scheiben.


----------



## OIRAM (3. November 2012)

Kannst aber auch bei EBAY gucken, ich hab gestern einen eingestellt...


----------



## darkandy9929 (3. November 2012)

Ja die freigabe hab nur bis max 180mm hab ich total vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funmaker2001de (3. November 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Genau heißt das Shimano Model für 203mm Scheibe hinten: SM-MA-R203P/S
> Cube gibt hinten aber nur ne Freigabe für max 180mm Scheiben.



Aber hier im Forum fahren doch auch mehrere hinten 203mm Disc´s.
Bin mir auch grad ein Stereo am aufbauen und wollte auch 203/203 verbauen.
Hält der Rahmen das nicht unbedenktlich aus?


----------



## darkandy9929 (3. November 2012)

Ja das ist aber risiko , man kann es machen aber ob dir das hinten nicht abreisst weisst man nie. Aber ich würde es nicht risikieren! und mach vorne wenn geht 203 und hinten 180. Das reicht dicke


----------



## funmaker2001de (3. November 2012)

Wäre sinnvoll 
Werd dann die 2. 203er Scheibe als Ersatz für vorne aufheben die cih schon hab und für hinten ne 180er holen.
Aber brauch eh erst mal noch meine Federgabel


----------



## darkandy9929 (3. November 2012)

funmaker2001de schrieb:


> Wäre sinnvoll
> Werd dann die 2. 203er Scheibe als Ersatz für vorne aufheben die cih schon hab und für hinten ne 180er holen.
> Aber brauch eh erst mal noch meine Federgabel


 
Genau ! Immer noch keine ! Tja meine wollte niemand so bleibt sie halt bei mir 

Gibs doch haufen angebote überall oder wie günstig muss sie sein ?


----------



## funmaker2001de (3. November 2012)

Naja muss noch ein kleines bisschen sparen 
Normal will cih eine Federgabel mit 9mm-Schnellspanner, jedoch gibts da keine allzugroße Auswahl bei 140/150mm Federweg.


----------



## Soldi (4. November 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich bis auf den vorderen Umwerfer (den musste ich neu bestellen) alle Teile alles gebraucht aus dem Bikemarkt zusammen.
> Inklusive einer 2012 Formula The ONE mit 2 mal 203mm Scheiben.
> Hinten habe ich gerade etwas ein Problem. Es war zwar ein Adapter bei dem Formula Set dabei, aber anscheinend fährt Specialized (von dem Rad stammt die Formula) hinten auch Postmount und das Cube IS2000. Ich weiß jetzt nicht so recht welchen Adapter ich da brauche. Bei HiBike hab ich den nicht gefunden (der Laden ist relativ in der Nähe 25km).


Kleiner Tipp von meiner Seite, bevor Du die Teile fährst tausche beide Formulas gegen XT-Scheiben (203/180mm). Die Formulas machen zu viel Lärm und sind übelst teuer. Seit ich meine getauscht habe sind diese Probleme weg/bzw. deutlich weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (4. November 2012)

Danke an alle für die Tips.

Also eine 180er Scheibe habe ich sowieso übrig, dann kann ich auch die nehmen. Das mit der Freigabe wusste ich nicht, prinzipiell hab ich sowieso keine Garantie mehr auf den Rahmen aber ich will eigentlich auch nicht herbeizwingen was dann zum Ausfall führt. Das Rad ist zwar für meine Dame aber ich habe es auch für mich für härtere Gangart aufgebaut für die ich mein HPC (die Carbon Version) eigentlich nicht hernehmen möchte.

Ich habe übrigens keinerlei Probleme mit den Formula Scheiben.


----------



## xerto (4. November 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens keinerlei Probleme mit den Formula Scheiben.



endlich mal jemand der nicht über formula herzieht


----------



## darkandy9929 (4. November 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> endlich mal jemand der nicht über formula herzieht


 
Tja ich fahre auch formula


----------



## Turbo-s (4. November 2012)

So bis auf die kleinen Baustellen Umwerfer vorne und 203er (oder 180er) Scheibe hinten ist alles zusammen.

Mal schnell im Flur fotografiert:






Beim Vorbau bin ich mir immer noch nicht so sicher, ich bin mal Eurer Empfehlung gefolgt und habe einen sehr kurzen genommen. Gut es wird ja auch einen etwas anderen Einsatzzweck haben wie das HPC (das mehr auf Speed ausgelegt ist). Vorbauten habe ich noch einige hier, wenn es gar nicht geht,aber der hier ist halt auch hübsch.

Bild von Lenker mit Vorbau (Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt...





Und mal das aufgeräumte Cockpit von vorner, hier fällt auf dass die Leitungsführung beim Carbon (HPC) aus meiner sicht besser gelöst ist als beim HPA da laufen die irgendwie falsch rum am Rahmen, aber nun gut.
Matchmaker sind was feines.... 






So dann guck ich mal wie ich damit weiterkomme die nächste Woche!


----------



## damz (5. November 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> endlich mal jemand der nicht über formula herzieht




i fahr auch formula (k18), und das schon lange! gehn super! das sind eben keine holzfingerbremsen...


----------



## Soldi (5. November 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> endlich mal jemand der nicht über formula herzieht


Mach ich doch auch nicht mehr seit meine Scheiben aus Japan kommen .


----------



## psx0407 (5. November 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> endlich mal jemand der nicht über formula herzieht


na bitte, die zahl der formula-anhänger ist doch grösser als gedacht. in diesem thread wurde ja schon soviel über formula geschimpft, das ich dachte, ich wäre der einzige zufriedene formula-fahrer...   



Turbo-s schrieb:


> Und mal das aufgeräumte Cockpit von vorner, hier fällt auf dass die Leitungsführung beim Carbon (HPC) aus meiner sicht besser gelöst ist als beim HPA da laufen die irgendwie falsch rum am Rahmen, aber nun gut.


die leitungen schauen aber arg kurz aus !
einschlagen mag vllt. grad noch gehen, aber wenn´s dir mal den lenker bei ´nem sturz verdreht, sehe ich die gefahr des abreissens. oder täusche ich mich ?   

psx0407


----------



## Turbo-s (5. November 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> na bitte, die zahl der formula-anhänger ist doch grösser als gedacht. in diesem thread wurde ja schon soviel über formula geschimpft, das ich dachte, ich wäre der einzige zufriedene formula-fahrer...
> 
> 
> die leitungen schauen aber arg kurz aus !
> ...



Danke ! Und es täuscht. Die Leitungen (es geht um die kurzen Schlatleitungen) gehen genau einmal eine komplette Umdrehung des Lenkers zugegeben beim linken etwas einfacher und beim rechten (Schaltwerk) mit Druck, aber ich hab noch nie bei einem Sturz meinen Lenker einmal komplett 360 grad gedreht. Ich hab aber noch Schaltaussenzug übrig vielleicht ändere ich es nochmal.


----------



## darkandy9929 (5. November 2012)

Ja einer meckert die sind zu lang die andere zu kurz man kann es nie recht machen fg


----------



## JDEM (5. November 2012)

Die Bar Ends sind wohl kritischer beim Sturz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (5. November 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> Ja einer meckert die sind zu lang die andere zu kurz man kann es nie recht machen fg



 Ist schon okay, der Eine so der Andere so.


----------



## Vincy (6. November 2012)

Der Radius der Schaltzüge ist auch etwas zu klein und somit höhere Reibung.
Die vordere Bremsleitung muß kpl innen am Tauchrohr entlang verlegt sein, nicht außen umschlängelt.
Bei der Lenkerbreite sind die Hörnchen auch etwas ungünstig. Zumal die eh nicht an ein AM-Bike gehören. Aber das ist letztendlich jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## darkandy9929 (6. November 2012)

höh also ich hab mein vordere Bremskabel auch so lang gelegt geht ja garnicht anders!


----------



## Vincy (6. November 2012)

So sollte es da sein


----------



## cytrax (6. November 2012)

Die Bremsleitung muss nach INNEN! Guggst du bei Silvermoon...


----------



## darkandy9929 (6. November 2012)

gut dann werd ich das somachen hab immer aussenlang gemacht weil das bis jetzt am logischten gewesen ist.


----------



## Vincy (6. November 2012)

Siehste, selbst so manch Madl weiss es besser. 
Bei einem Sturz könnte die Leitung im ungünstigen Fall sonst durchgescheuert/abgerissen werden. Jedes unnützes Risiko sollte man daher vermeiden.


----------



## darkandy9929 (6. November 2012)

wie soll den da was abreissen ? gerad wenn das innenlang geht kann es eher abreissen. durch den mantel und Dreck


----------



## cytrax (6. November 2012)

Ach Quatsch...innen reißt nix ab! Außen bleibt man öfter irgendwo hängen. Schau dir doch mal manche Gabelcastings an...teilweise total verschrubbt  sogar an meinem AMS hab ich schon einige Kratzer von Steinen, Felsen, Stürzen und sonstiges Zeug was so im Wald rumliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (6. November 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Die Bremsleitung muss nach INNEN! Guggst du bei Silvermoon...



So vielleicht habe ich einen Knick in der Optik, aber so wie es am Bike von Silvermoon (BILD OBEN) ist muss es ja sein und geht doch auch gar nicht anders. 

Unten am Unterrohr (was man auf dem Bild auch sieht) verläuft die Schaltaussenhülle zum Umwerfer und schlägt unten unter dem Umwerfer gegen den Hinterbau an, wird durch das kleine Loch dann zum Umwerfer nach oben geführt.

Oben auf dem Unterrohr, der auf dem Bild uns zugewandten Seite, verläuft die Bremsleitung zur hinteren Bremse. Die Halteschellen (schwarz) haben eine dicke Seite für die Bremshydraulik-Leitung und auf der uns abgewandten (rechten Seite aus Fahresicht) die dünne Seite für die Schaltaussenhülle zum hinteren Schaltwerk.

Oder seh ich das falsch?

Hier nochmal von einem anderen User (von der anderen Seite):


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. November 2012)

Wenn du dich aufs obere Bild beziehst, dann ist alles richtig. Was passt denn nicht?

NaitsirhC


----------



## damz (6. November 2012)

sieht echt hübsch aus. blaue hope scheiben würden es wesentlich aufwerten. vielleicht noch a paar blaue akzente setzen und bingo!!!


----------



## socke989 (7. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich hobs an Problem.
Da der Fox nun nicht wirklich zu dem Cube Rahmen passt hab mir das Air Spring Tuning Kit geholt. Habs nun eingebaut und auf der Straße kurz getestet.
hab bei meinen 58 !!!  kilo 9bar drinne und der sag passt. Wenn ich nun nen Bunny hop ordentlich nach hinten durchknalle is der Ring schon wieder unten. Und ich hab den großen Spacer verbaut  .
Mach ich iwas falsch ?
MfG Tim.


----------



## Bunse (7. November 2012)

Hab mein Stereo Pro 2012 zum Service gegeben beim Händler meines Vertrauens und der Mechaniker dort hat festgestellt, dass meine Gabel Geräusche macht und er befürchtet, dass die Buchsen der Revelation ausgeschlagen sind  Ich lasse die jetzt erstmal einschicken.
Ich wollte fragen, ob einer von euch das schonmal hatte und woher das kommen kann ? 
Ich bin nich sonderlich schwer (Inclusive Rucksack und Co. 70kg), war nur 2 mal im Park und hatte mit der Gabel bisher nur einen leichten Abgang übern Lenker, weil das Vorderrad an ner Wurzelstufe hängen geblieben ist, sonst eher geschonter Umgang 
Liegt es vll. an der Code mit 200mm Rotor vorne ?


----------



## baumeister21 (7. November 2012)

Was macht sie denn für Geräusche?
Ausgeschlagene Buchsen erkennt man am Spiel zwischen Standrohr und Tauchrohr bei angezogener VR-Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunse (7. November 2012)

baumeister21 schrieb:


> Was macht sie denn für Geräusche?
> Ausgeschlagene Buchsen erkennt man am Spiel zwischen Standrohr und Tauchrohr bei angezogener VR-Bremse.



Es istn leises Knacken 
Wenn ich Glück habe läuft das auf Gewährleistung, sonst könnt es teuer werden


----------



## Turbo-s (8. November 2012)

Bunse schrieb:


> Es istn leises Knacken
> Wenn ich Glück habe läuft das auf Gewährleistung, sonst könnt es teuer werden



Also ich hatte von vorne an der TALAS ein leichtes leises Knacken.... Mit der Vorderrad Brems Methode hab ich dann rausgefunden, dass es nicht die GAbel war sondern der Steuersatz. Da tritt Verschleiß durch die Hebelwirkung gerne auf. Bei mir wars ein Lager für 8 Euro und seitdem wieder Ruhe.


----------



## Bunse (8. November 2012)

Die Gabel hat das Geräusch auch im Ausgebautem Zustand von sich gegeben  ist jetzt auf den Weg zum Service von Rock Shox, mal abwarten


----------



## Turbo-s (8. November 2012)

Bunse schrieb:


> Die Gabel hat das Geräusch auch im Ausgebautem Zustand von sich gegeben  ist jetzt auf den Weg zum Service von Rock Shox, mal abwarten



Na dann mal viel Glück! Wird schon wieder... Im moment kannste ja bei dem Wetter eh besser Joggen CrossTrail gehen


----------



## Bunse (8. November 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Na dann mal viel Glück! Wird schon wieder... Im moment kannste ja bei dem Wetter eh besser Joggen CrossTrail gehen


So ist es  Schwimmen und Klettern sind auch in Planung


----------



## Anselmus (8. November 2012)

bei nem 2012er bike sollte ja auch noch garantie drin sein...


----------



## Bunse (8. November 2012)

Anselmus schrieb:


> bei nem 2012er bike sollte ja auch noch garantie drin sein...



Ohh, da hab ich mich vertippt, istn 2011er Modell ...


----------



## Turbo-s (8. November 2012)

Bunse schrieb:


> Ohh, da hab ich mich vertippt, istn 2011er Modell ...



Reicht doch noch...


----------



## OIRAM (8. November 2012)

*@ Bunse

Ich hoffe Du meinst nur den Stadtpark, da Cube keine Bikepark freigabe gibt und die RS Revelation ne AM Gabel ist und somit auch nicht Bikepark geeignt ist.

Mir persönlich ist das mit der Garantie alles schnurz pip egal, aber ich verlang auch von niemand, dass mir der Schaden anschl. bezahlt wird.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## navpp (9. November 2012)

Genau, wenn ein Teil mehr Tempo zulässt als es aushält, dann wars sowieso zu schwach dimensioniert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (11. November 2012)

So, Projekt Selbstaufbau fertig gestellt:


----------



## navpp (11. November 2012)

Todschick, wirklich. Nur schade, dass die Gabel blaue Einsteller hat und keine roten.

Was sind denn das für Reifen?


----------



## messias (12. November 2012)

Sehr schöner Aufbau. Einzig die lange Schlinge am Schaltwerk irritiert mich. Wäre das nicht kürzer gegangen?


----------



## damz (12. November 2012)

Echt nice aufbaut. die reifen sind maxxis ignitor 2,35" .... nicht grad überzeugendsten... habs mal ghabt. zu harte gummimischung, schmiert schnell weg in kurven. massiv rollwiderstand, 0 grip. 

Is das ein 18zöller?


----------



## Vincy (12. November 2012)

Das ist RH 18". Der Schaltzug zum Schaltwerk ist hinten viel zu lang. Da könnte es sich leicht im Gestrüpp verhaken.


----------



## Turbo-s (12. November 2012)

Hi alle, 

Danke fürs Feedback! 

Ich bin gerade auf einer Insel mit pfundiger Währung, kann keine aktuellen Fotos einstellen. 

Die zugaussenhuelle am schaltwerk ist mittlererweile schon gekürzt so dass sie nun angeschmiegt am Rahmen liegt. Die 5cm habe ich oben dazugeben damit bei einem verdrehen des lenkers (beim sturz) nichts schief geht. Ist aber immer noch recht 'tight' 

Ich muss die Maxxis Reifen erstmal fahren, kann mir keine Meinung dazu bilden ausser das er recht schwer ist. Ihr müsst Bedenken dass das bike komplett aus dem bikemarkt aufgebaut ist. Da hat man nicht unendlich Auswahl und der Reifensatz war tubeless und günstig. Mittlererweile habe ich einen continental X-King UST auch aus dem bikemarkt hier, wenn der Maxxis nicht gut ist nehm ich den Continental und bau den Maxxis ans Bike vom Junior. Zur Schule wird der ja Rollen.


----------



## psx0407 (12. November 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> So, Projekt Selbstaufbau fertig gestellt:


gefällt mir sehr gut.
farblich sehr stimmig und bis ins detail umgesetzt (siehe schrauben vom muddy-board...).

psx0407


----------



## Turbo-s (12. November 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr gut.
> farblich sehr stimmig und bis ins detail umgesetzt (siehe schrauben vom muddy-board...).
> 
> psx0407



Danke, mein Lieblingsstück ist im Moment der Lenker. Und ja ich hab die BarEnds weggemacht. Übrigens ist hinten ein RS Monarch RT3 drin. Lustig mein HPC hat vorne RockShox und hinten Fox und bei dem hier ist es genau umgekehrt. Mal schauen wie sich der Monarch macht, das Bike ist ja für härteres geplant als das was ich dem Yoghurt Becher zumuten würde (wobei das wiederum weit mehr ist als ich damals mit dem 2004er Alu Canyon Nerve ES7 gemacht habe, Zeiten ändern sich).

Muss mich auch erstmal an den Stummelvorbau gewöhnen.


----------



## damz (13. November 2012)

tu mal die shifter und bremsen a stückal weiter rein und a bissi flacher  

versuchs............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (13. November 2012)

damz schrieb:


> tu mal die shifter und bremsen a stückal weiter rein und a bissi flacher


recht hat er !
so dass die daumen grad noch den shifterhebel erreichen und der zeigefinger den bremshebel fast ganz aussen greift. am anfang ungewohnt, aber bald wirst du nur noch so fahren wollen.
bei mir sind auch zwischen griffkante innen und bremsenschelle aussen ca. 3cm luft.
psx0407


----------



## Magicbiker (13. November 2012)

Hi,

heiße Chris, und lese schon eingie Zeit im Stereo Fred, jetzt habe doch mal eine Frage, hat von euch schon mal einer versucht, einen FOX DHX AIR ins Stereo ab 2010 einzubauen. Geht das vom Platz, oder stößt er am Sitzrohr an? Dank schonmal im Voraus.

Grüße

Magicbiker


----------



## Turbo-s (13. November 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> recht hat er !
> so dass die daumen grad noch den shifterhebel erreichen und der zeigefinger den bremshebel fast ganz aussen greift. am anfang ungewohnt, aber bald wirst du nur noch so fahren wollen.
> bei mir sind auch zwischen griffkante innen und bremsenschelle aussen ca. 3cm luft.
> psx0407



Hmmm... okay... also ich muss mich an so Einiges neu gewöhnen, Stummelvorbau. Keine Barends, okay, ich schieb die Brems-Schalter-Einheit (Matchmaker Setup) noch ein Stückerl weiter rein, so 1 cm weiter als jetzt. Hoffentlich klappt's. 
Mach ich wenn ich zurück bin, ich poste dann mal das Update.


----------



## darkandy9929 (13. November 2012)

Hi leutz ich hab nun feststellen müssen das meine Bremse vorne rubbelt beim leichten anzeihen der Bremse! da rakkert die ganze gabel unten mit ! Hinten ist alles perfekt da passiert nix.

Kann mir einer sagen wieso das so komisch ist ?

Bremsen sind Formula RX und Bremscheiben Alligator Windcutter


----------



## Turbo-s (13. November 2012)

Hmm... also ich fahre Deine Kombi auf dem Carbon HPC auch mit den Windcuttern '(in180mm), da rubbelt eigentlich gar nichts (aber bei mir sind erst etwas über 500km drauf) hast Du dir mal die Beläge angeschaut, wenn die nahe an der Verschleißgrenze sind dann kommt sowas. Die Windcutter bremsen geil quitschen nicht aber fressen Bremsbeläge!


----------



## darkandy9929 (13. November 2012)

die beläge sind quassi noch neu! und die bremscheiben hab ich gebrauchtgekauft gehabt sind aber noch ordentlich!

Ja hinten ist auch nix nur vorne ! Da die ganze Gabel komplett raddert bzw rubbelt beim leichten anziehen bzw leicht dran schleifen quassil

Fühlt sich an als würde sie dran hängen bleiben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (13. November 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> die beläge sind quassi noch neu! und die bremscheiben hab ich gebrauchtgekauft gehabt sind aber noch ordentlich!
> 
> Ja hinten ist auch nix nur vorne ! Da die ganze Gabel komplett raddert bzw rubbelt beim leichten anziehen bzw leicht dran schleifen quassil
> 
> Fühlt sich an als würde sie dran hängen bleiben .



Hmm. Fällt mir auf Anhieb nichts mehr ein. Sind die Schrauben alle Fest. Wenn ja, hat vielleicht der Steuersatz leichtes Spiel. Hatte zwar kein Rattern, aber als am Ransom der Steuersatz mal locker war knackte die ganze Federgabel mit.


----------



## darkandy9929 (13. November 2012)

werd morgen noch mal schauen aber leichtes spiel hat es eigentlich keins gehabt das hatte ich eigentlich schon eingestellt.

Es ist so beim leichten anbremsen hab ich runter geschaut und gesehen wie sich unten alles mit gewackelt(rattert-Rubbelt) hat oben wa alles fest normal.


----------



## damz (13. November 2012)

hatte auch mal die windcutter. das ding frisst bremsbeläge wirklich wie ein alligator! und recht wenig reibfläche und können die wärme dadurch schlecht ableiten. nix für lange abfahrten mit viel bremserei.... nur was für weightwatscher.


----------



## JDEM (13. November 2012)

Besonders die Kombi aus großen Löchern und winzigen Bremsbelägen ist nicht gerade vorteilhaft. Die Dinger sind zwar leicht, aber bringen meist mehr Ärger ein.


----------



## Scarx (13. November 2012)

Heute wurde mein neues Cube Stereo Race 2012 verschickt... sollte morgen oder übermorgen ankommen, ich werde ein paar unboxing fotos machen. Ich bin so aufgeregt xD
Und das mit der RX ist sone Sache habe die an meinem ams125 und damit auch haufig probleme gehabt, manchmal ist es die metallfeder manchmal der zu geringe Abstand der Beläge zur Scheibe. Ich fahre sie am neuen Stereo dann bis sie ärger macht und besorge mir dann schnellstmöglich eine Shimano-anlage...
aber such doch mal hier nach foren, formula RX findest du da zuhauf

Lg nico


----------



## Scarx (13. November 2012)

Achso und hat jemand ne idee wie ich am besten die Leitung meiner Reverb verlege?
Am oberrohr entlang oder eher am unterrohr?
DANKE


----------



## darkandy9929 (13. November 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Besonders die Kombi aus großen Löchern und winzigen Bremsbelägen ist nicht gerade vorteilhaft. Die Dinger sind zwar leicht, aber bringen meist mehr Ärger ein.


 

Hi ja das fiel mir jetzt auch auf die vordere hat 203 und dadurch größere Löcher als die 180er . Dadurch grieft es immer wieder in die löcher rein?


Achja Scarx

Leitung verlegt man da wo die anderen Leitungen lang gehen.


----------



## darkandy9929 (14. November 2012)

achja leuts mal ne frage zum Flaschenhalter wo kann man an den Bike eine flaschenhaltern anbringen ?


----------



## Scarx (14. November 2012)

Am Besten garnicht. Macht die Optik irgendwie kaputt oder nicht?! Aber ansonsten such nach den 2 verräterischen Bohrungen mit Gewinde drin xD, hab letzten einem mit Flasche unter dem Unterrohr gesehen...


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. November 2012)

hab die bohrrungen gefunden unter der kabelführung  Und Bremscheiben gewechselt ala Formula Bremscheiben! Und nun nur noch einbremsen ansonsten Perfekt  Es fährt sich richtig super ! Das erste mal das ich ein Fully sehr gut finde zum Radeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (16. November 2012)

Ich habe meins heute auch ausgepackt und angefangen zu schrauben ein grüner sixpack lenker passend zu dennaben...morgen kommt noch die reverb wieder dran, dann muss ich erstmal wieder warten auf kappen für die schalthebel, ich brauche den Platz, und die Anzeige eigentlich nicht.
Ach wird schon rocken denke ich morgen gehts erste mal los ind gelände

Weihnachten wurde vorverlegt!!!


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. November 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Ich habe meins heute auch ausgepackt und angefangen zu schrauben ein grüner sixpack lenker passend zu dennaben...morgen kommt noch die reverb wieder dran, dann muss ich erstmal wieder warten auf kappen für die schalthebel, ich brauche den Platz, und die Anzeige eigentlich nicht.
> Ach wird schon rocken denke ich morgen gehts erste mal los ind gelände
> 
> Weihnachten wurde vorverlegt!!!


 

Und fotos ?


----------



## Scarx (17. November 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> Und fotos ?


 
Ich weiß wie verhasst Handyfotos sind aber ich bekomme meine erste Spiegelreflexkamera erst mit dem nächsten Lohn also hier erst einmal die Vergangenheit und die Zukunft auf einem Bild




natürlich hab ich es so gekauft wie es da steht, in umgebaut wird es erst mit vernünftiger Kamera abgelichtet


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. November 2012)

sehr schicke Bikes  ja welche DSLR holste dir den


----------



## Scarx (17. November 2012)

Erstmal eine canon eos 1100D soll ja ein einsteigernodell sein ;-)


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. November 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Erstmal eine canon eos 1100D soll ja ein einsteigernodell sein ;-)


 
Joar ist aber ok ich habe ne Olympus E-520


----------



## OIRAM (17. November 2012)

*


Scarx schrieb:



			... ich bekomme meine erste Spiegelreflexkamera erst mit dem nächsten Lohn...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hmm hab ich wohl was falsch gemacht, ich bekomm immer nur die Knete aufs Konto überwiesen...aber nie Sachgüter. 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Stereo und der zukünftigen DSLR.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. November 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hmm hab ich wohl was falsch gemacht, ich bekomm immer nur die Knete aufs Konto überwiesen...aber nie Sachgüter. *
> 
> *Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Stereo und der zukünftigen DSLR.*
> 
> *Schönen Gruss, Mario*


 

Wird noch werden fg


----------



## Scarx (17. November 2012)

Haha ja bin azubi mein lohn wandert direkt in die hobbys!  Danke für die Spaßwünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (18. November 2012)

Hehe mein Lohn wird schon wärend des laufenenden Monats verplant... ich verstehe auch nicht warum mir die Personalabteilung nicht direkt das schickt was ich haben will xD

Und danke für die spaßwünsche ;-)


----------



## darkandy9929 (18. November 2012)

haha wär doch mal lustig mal nen Wunschzettel schicken an die Lohnabteilung


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (18. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen.
Ist zwar keine Stereo spezifische Angelegenheit, aber vielleicht dennoch für den ein oder anderen interessant:

Mein neuer "Marsh Guard":














Kompletter Eigenbau aus einem schwarzen Büromülleimer. 

Gerade für die jetzt anbrechende Jahreszeit ganz nützlich - finde ich.


----------



## austriacarp (18. November 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ist zwar keine Stereo spezifische Angelegenheit, aber vielleicht dennoch für den ein oder anderen interessant:
> 
> Mein neuer "Marsh Guard":
> ...


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. November 2012)

Hast du es schon getestet? Überleg auch mir so ein Teil dranzumachen...


----------



## darkandy9929 (18. November 2012)

ich würde sowas für Hinten gerne nehmen wollen passt der da dran ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (18. November 2012)

Getestet hatte ich es schon vorab mit einem "Dummy". Hatte mir so grob  was zurecht geschnitzt was in etwa gleiche Abmaße hatte. Resultat: funzt! 

Schützt sehr zuverlässig die Standrohre vor Beschuss  (war mir besonders wichtig) und es fliegt einem von vorne nicht mehr so  viel um die Ohren. 

Ob das Dingen hinten passt kann ich dir ad hoc nicht sagen.
Aber würde sagen ja.
Evtl. müsste man die Bohrungen für die Kabelbinder dafür etwas versetzten.
Man kann Form und Länge ja auch nach Belieben variieren. Meine Version ist auch keine 1:1 Kopie des Originals. Und das ganz bewusst. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:
Hier noch der Link zum Fred des "Marsh Guard":

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=597500


----------



## Vincy (18. November 2012)

Hier eine Schablone.  http://upload.pokefans.net/m45_5u0tai2rs.pdf


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (18. November 2012)

Ja, die kannte ich schon Vincy. 
Da gibt es mehrere Vorlagen im Netz - meist eben wie hier ohne Abmaße.
Also musst du dann noch in alle Richtungen skalieren, denn die Schablone passt 1:1 - zumindest bei mir - nicht.

Und ich wollte eine, die genau zu meiner Gabel passt und ohne den verlängerten Schutz nach vorne, der bringt mE nix (außer einem gefällt die Optik dann besser).


----------



## Scarx (19. November 2012)

So hier mit Lenker und Pedalen
Ich warte jetzt noch auf die Reduzierhülse für die Reverb und Kabelführungen, außerdem noch Kappen für die Trigger um das setup zu ändern und dann wirds gerockt


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (19. November 2012)

Von den Pedalen sieht man allerdings recht wenig! 
Der Lenker schaut guat aus! 

Lediglich den ollen Warnhinweis oben an der Gabelkrone würde ich entfernen.


----------



## Scarx (19. November 2012)

Ist schon weg hatte nur das foto vorher geschossen xD


----------



## Scarx (19. November 2012)

grade kam der supergüngstige Cube carbon spritzschutz für den Dämpfer...
außerdem hab ich vorhin irgendwas gelesen von wegen die decals kann man per Nagellackentferner vom Rahmen abmachen, da hatte jemand ein Cube auf dem nichtmal mehr Cube stand... ich fände das für dieses kleine überflüssige stück grün an meinem Unterrohr recht interessant (Bild siehe oben) aber ist das nicht lackiert fühlte sich heute nicht so an als wäre das einfach "abwaschbar"
hat da jemand von euch erfahrungen mit?! bevor ich vor nem blanken Alurahmen sitze xD


----------



## Kharne (19. November 2012)

Hi,

hab heute mein Stereo bei Rabe geholt 

Kurzes Fazit nach ~10km rumfahren (War leider schon dunkel): 
Geht super vorwÃ¤rts, mit der Plattform ist auch das letzte bischen Wippen weg. Ein 36er 
Blatt reicht fÃ¼r alles, mittellanges Schaltwerk und C-Guide unterdrÃ¼cken Kettenklappern 
sehr gut. Allerdings ist mir die Front noch etwas zu tief und ich hatte nach der Strecke 
extreme Probleme mit den Handgelenken, da muss noch was an dem Winkel der Brems/
Schaltgriffe getan werden. Sonst ein super Bike, bin dann mal gespannt auf die ersten Runden 
Isartrails und die Fahrwerkabstimmung.

Hat jemand ne LÃ¶sung um den DÃ¤mpfer vor Beschuss zu bewahren? Der Marshguard dÃ¼rfte 
ja zu kurz sein und den originalen SchÃ¼tzer find ich mit 40â¬ nicht grade dÃ¼nstig.


----------



## Turbo-s (19. November 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab heute mein Stereo bei Rabe geholt
> 
> ...



Schau mal im Forum under Suche: Selbstbau Muddyboard. 

DA gibt's ne Menge Alternativen Kannst sogar ein altes SKS Schutzblech (Kunstoff) nehmen.


----------



## Scarx (19. November 2012)

Außerdem nehmen wohl viele einen alten schlauch und stülben ihn über den Dämpfer, dann noch mit dem Kabelbinder fest machen und man hat ein Kondom... manche spannen auch einen alten schlach aufgeschnitten zwischen die streben soll wohl auch funktionieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (20. November 2012)

Wie oben schon beschrieben, ich hab die Selbstbuavarianten alle mal ausprobiert und sie funktionieren gut. Hab mir dann aber trotzdem das Carbon muddyboard besorgt (und gutes Geld bezahlt). Passt so schön zum Rahmen.


----------



## Kharne (20. November 2012)

Ich glaub ich besorg mir heute auch das Original, 2k fÃ¼rn Bike ausgeben und dann bei 40â¬ knausern? 
Muss ja eh wegen dem Lnker hin, so kann ich jedenfalls net lÃ¤nger als 20 Minuten fahren...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. November 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich besorg mir heute auch das Original, 2k fürn Bike ausgeben und dann bei 40 knausern?
> ...



Also prinzipiell hast du da vollkommen recht, aber dennoch wäre eine Variante aus einfachem Plastik auch völlig ausreichend und vor allem billiger gewesen. Carbon hat seinen Preis klar, aber der Einsatz an der Stelle ist in meinen Augen unnötige Preistreiberei von CUBE.

Meins war zum Glück schon dabei... hat der freundliche RABE gesponsert!


----------



## Anselmus (20. November 2012)

Hab meins auch direkt mitbekommen... =)


----------



## darkandy9929 (20. November 2012)

Ja ich nicht das ist leider ********! Und ich brauch ja noch ein ganz anderes als die neuen Cube Stereos .


----------



## Kharne (20. November 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Meins war zum Glück schon dabei... hat der freundliche RABE gesponsert!



Ich habs dafür 500 günstiger, direkt nach meinen Wünschen umgebaut und 
mit Saint Pedalen fürn Appel und´n Ei bekommen ;-)


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. November 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich habs *dafür *500 günstiger, direkt nach meinen Wünschen umgebaut und
> mit Saint Pedalen fürn Appel und´n Ei bekommen ;-)



Sei dir ja gegönnt... 

Ich habe mein bike lieber selber nach meinen Wünschen umgebaut und einen satten Rabatt (400 - 500 Euro sind gegen Jahresende vollkommen normal) beim Kauf gab's im übrigen ebenfalls. 

Für die Selbstbastler unter euch: die Selbstbauvarinate des "MarshGuard" gibt's auch passend zum Heck. Dann schützt er auch den Dämpfer:

Mehr Infos:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=597500


----------



## Kharne (20. November 2012)

War net böse gemeint ;-)


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. November 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> War net böse gemeint ;-)



Habe ich auch nicht so aufgefasst. 
Der Service und auch die Preise vom RABE sind eben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (20. November 2012)

Absolut 

Geplant sind für mein Stereo dann noch ne KS Lev und ein neuer LRS, die Easton EXP 500 ist ja mal megaleise und auch net wirklich breit 

Geplant ist DT 240s Naben + Spank Subrosa, Speichen evvtl Sapim CX Ray.


----------



## Scarx (20. November 2012)

I like it leise xD


----------



## Kharne (20. November 2012)

Ich bin Hope Pro II geschädigt, nachdem ich hinter nem Kumpel mit einer hergefahren bin will 
ich auch ne laute Nabe 
Die 240s ist ja nicht so laut und lässt sich vor allem je nach Schmierung von ganz leise bis 
ganz laut fahren.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. November 2012)

So habe ich meinen FLK auch leiser bekommen.
Original war die so laut, dass ich mir das klingeln sparen konnte! 

Bei der "Schmierung" mussunuraufpassen!
Wenn die Klinken mal gegentlich kleben bleiben... nich gut! 
Also nicht zu viel Fett verwenden.


----------



## damz (20. November 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich bin Hope Pro II geschädigt, nachdem ich hinter nem Kumpel mit einer hergefahren bin will
> ich auch ne laute Nabe
> Die 240s ist ja nicht so laut und lässt sich vor allem je nach Schmierung von ganz leise bis
> ganz laut fahren.




ja wenn, dann die hope!!! die kannst wenigstens in der passenden farbe kaufen!


----------



## Kharne (20. November 2012)

Hab grad en Angebot von Speer gekriegt, da kostet der LRS mit Pro II mal eben 
300! Öcken weniger! 

Hat halt keinen Zahnscheibenfreilauf, dafür gibts die Nabe in Gunsmoke (Was 
ne geile Farbe!)

Alternative wäre den LRS bei Actionsports zu beziehen, die haben aber keine 
Spank Felgen...
Oder nen DT E2000, wobei der wieder nur 21mm Maulweite hat, der EX1750 
ist mit 900 ja extrem teuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (20. November 2012)

wie sieht dein gaul aus? dann mal sehn wies reinpasst


----------



## Kharne (20. November 2012)

Komplett schwarz elox, grüne C-Guide, grünes Schaltauge (sieht man eh nicht), grüne Naben, Rest des LRS ist... schwarz 

Bin am Überlegen:
Gunsmoke Naben und evtl. die Subrosa in dem grün 

Bilder gibts morgen, hab nur total verrausche Fotos die ich in der Wohnung ohne Tageslicht 
geschossen hab, morgen ist der erste Tag an dem ich das Stereo im Hellen bewegen kann.


----------



## fraillawyer (21. November 2012)

socke989 schrieb:


> Wie versprochen Bilder von meinem Cube Stereo  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist das für ein Lenker und wieviel rise hat er?

MfG


----------



## damz (22. November 2012)

hey leute, was meint ihr? 600. is der preis okay? i würds mir morgen eventuell holen.....  

2012er, carbon, noch die geile echte stereo (wer fährt schon mono???) optik (das 2013er sieht todlangwelig aus, wie jeder 0815 4gelenker), neuwertig. habs schon in der hand ghalten und habs begutachtet. total neuwertig das teil. 

thx!


----------



## darkandy9929 (22. November 2012)

600â¬ fÃ¼r das ganze bike ?


----------



## damz (23. November 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> 600â¬ fÃ¼r das ganze bike ?



ooops, habe den link vergessen... 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/54335-cube-rahmenset-cube-stereo-hpc-rh-18


----------



## darkandy9929 (23. November 2012)

damz schrieb:


> ooops, habe den link vergessen...
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/54335-cube-rahmenset-cube-stereo-hpc-rh-18


 

schickes Teil! Bin leider kein Carbon fan ansonsten alles fein


----------



## Turbo-s (23. November 2012)

damz schrieb:


> hey leute, was meint ihr? 600. is der preis okay? i würds mir morgen eventuell holen.....
> 
> 2012er, carbon, noch die geile echte stereo (wer fährt schon mono???) optik (das 2013er sieht todlangwelig aus, wie jeder 0815 4gelenker), neuwertig. habs schon in der hand ghalten und habs begutachtet. total neuwertig das teil.
> 
> thx!



Hi, 

Ich hab das HPC bin super zufrieden und finde die Optik des alten Stereo so gut dass ich mir es noch als Alu aufgebaut habe. Da das Angebot ohne Dämpfer ist kannst Du Dir noch überlegen ob Du den 190x57 FOX reinnimmst (Pro Pedal) oder den RockShox Monarch. Ich habe im HPC den Fox drin und bin sehr zufrieden und ich habe andere Bikes gefahren (Trek, Lapierre) und kann nicht sagen dass der Hinterbau nicht geschmeidig federt, ich wiege allerdings auch in montur 80 kg und kann ihn daher recht weiche fahren, wer schwerer ist muss evtl. mit höherem Druck fahren. DAzu kann ich ncihts sagen.
Zum Monarch fehlen mir die nötigen Kilometer um eine Aussage treffen zu können. Ich habe das HPA (also die Aluversion) erst jetzt aufgebaut und bin erst ein paar wenige Kilometer damit gefahren. Unterschied: Bis jetzt wenig.

Hofffe Dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben.

Der angebotene HPC Rahmen ist echt fein, hat mal eine andere Farbgebung und man kann was schönes daraus aufbauen.


----------



## austriacarp (23. November 2012)

> Da das Angebot ohne Dämpfer ist kannst Du Dir noch überlegen ob Du den 190x57 FOX reinnimmst (Pro Pedal) oder den RockShox Monarch. Ich habe im HPC den Fox drin und bin sehr zufrieden und ich habe andere Bikes gefahren (Trek, Lapierre) und kann nicht sagen dass der Hinterbau nicht geschmeidig federt


Ich bin auch schon einiges gefahren aber keines der Bikes hatte so einen scheiß Hinterbau wie das Stereo alles andere an den Bike ist für ein Mittelklassebike durchaus brauchbar.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (23. November 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon einiges gefahren aber keines der Bikes hatte so einen scheiß Hinterbau wie das Stereo alles andere an den Bike ist für ein Mittelklassebike durchaus brauchbar.



Nu mal nicht immer direkt ins Extrem gehen! 

Der Hinterbau des Stereo hat sicher seine Tücken (exponierte Lage des Dämpfers, sehr degressiv und das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist auch nicht gerade klein ausgefallen) und bedarf oft einer gewissen Nachbehandlung des Dämpfersetups.
Aber schaise isser nich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (23. November 2012)

danke. 

was soll am hinterbau so ******** sein? bitte um genauere erklärung. schlimmer als das "stevens glide" kanns ned sein. 

ich hab den monarch bekommen... (muss nur noch die rote sticker runter reissen passen ned zum rest) das bike wird haupsächlich als STADTRAD benutzt. fürs gelände hab i das sx trail und das ghost. 

so jetzt fragt euch wie kann er nur? STADTRAD? oida, da reicht a rennrad oder a fixie oder sowas. der damz tickt da anders. fette slicks, federweg, big disc, fette beats in den ohren! i fahr im schnitt 10000km in der stadt weil i kein auto fahr. ich mag mir aber den einen oder anderen manual, stairgap gebn und kürze über alles ab. halte mich manchmal an lkws an, und ich bestehe auf komfort... selbst die strassenbahn is gfedert und fährt auf schienen. 

das is mal das bild vom stevens als es neu war: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/7380625/ und ein teil der trümmer (natürlich in passender farbkombi) gehn dann aufs stereo. 

listen stereo sound, ride stereo bike!


----------



## cytrax (23. November 2012)

Dem gibts nix mehr hinzuzufügen  Wei machen sich die Schwalbe Super Moto? Wegam Pannenschutz undso^^ Bin no am überlegen...entweder die Super Moto oda die Hookworm.

Edit: Hat si erledigt 

Wer lesen kann...^^

yupp, great street tyres, endless grip in the turns, but could have more pinch flat and snake bite protection.


----------



## damz (23. November 2012)

der hookworm in 2,5 is sauschwer (fast a kilo) der super moto rennt bei mir vorne schon jenseits der 45000km marke und hinten den big apple. der hat ausreichend reserven. der crazy bob wird neu introduced, weil die neuen supermoto und big apple nicht mehr die echten 2,35er sind wie man sie sie kennt...


----------



## Turbo-s (23. November 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon einiges gefahren aber keines der Bikes hatte so einen scheiß Hinterbau wie das Stereo alles andere an den Bike ist für ein Mittelklassebike durchaus brauchbar.



 Würdest du allen die sich hier informieren wollen einen gefallen tun und vielleicht einfach mal Deine einseitigen sehr persönlichen und in der Ausdrucksweise nicht gerade geschliffenen Beiträge überdenken. Du bist mit dem Stereo nicht zufrieden gewesen, das ist okay. Du kannst es ja auch gerne posten. Auch okay. Aber bitte ein wenig konstruktiver. Du hast jetzt kein Stereo mehr, aber wie es schaut scheint Dich das Thema noch sehr zu beschäftigen. 

Wünsche trotzdem einen angenehmen Tag!


----------



## Kharne (23. November 2012)

Srsly, das Stereo ist mit 140mm auch nicht dafür gedacht die 6m Drops und die DH Strecke 
in Bischofsmais kurz vor Saisonende zu attackieren


----------



## austriacarp (23. November 2012)

> was soll am hinterbau so ******** sein? bitte um genauere erklärung.?


Wenn der Hinterbau so schwammig ist das du glaubst du hast keine Luft im Reifen oder da ist was kaputt.


> Du hast jetzt kein Stereo mehr, aber wie es schaut scheint Dich das Thema noch sehr zu beschäftigen.


Ja ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis wenn hier Leute einen Hinterbau schön reden der einer der miesesten am Markt ist und so etwas noch weiterempfehlen. Der Hinterbau und die Anordnung des Dämpfers sind nicht up do date und das wird auch jeder bestätigen der ein ordentliches Bike gefahren ist. Hoffe ich habe mich dieses mal richtig ausgedrückt.


----------



## darkandy9929 (23. November 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Srsly, das Stereo ist mit 140mm auch nicht dafür gedacht die 6m Drops und die DH Strecke
> in Bischofsmais kurz vor Saisonende zu attackieren


 
meine Rede sowas wär ja interessant


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (23. November 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> ...
> Ja ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis wenn hier Leute einen Hinterbau schön reden der einer der miesesten am Markt ist und so etwas noch weiterempfehlen. Der Hinterbau und die Anordnung des Dämpfers sind nicht up do date und das wird auch jeder bestätigen der ein ordentliches Bike gefahren ist. Hoffe ich habe mich dieses mal richtig ausgedrückt.


Naja, versuch mal einen Audi in nem Audiforum oder das iPhone in einem Appleforum schlecht zu reden. Das geht schlecht, da die Leute, die dort verkehren und auf solche Aussagen anspringen, meist Markenfans sind. Hier denke ich ist es mit dem Stereo recht ähnlich.


----------



## Kharne (23. November 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, ich bin deutlich schlechtere Hinterbauten gefahren als den des 2012er Stereos. 
Ja der ist etwas degressiv ausgelegt, aber kein Vergleich zu der Gummikuh Rotwild E1 mit RP2...

Reicht für mich mit meiner kaputten Schulter locker aus und selbst wenn ich hier in München 
auf den Isartrails auf Attacke fahren wollte und könnte wäre der Hinterbau immernoch ausreichend.

Was wirklich kacke ist, ist die Dämpferlage. Man muss sich etwas verrenken um an den Hebel für 
die Plattform zu kommen (Der aber selbst bei 30% SAG absolut überflüssig ist) und wenns Dreckig 
wird kriegt der Dämpfer genausoviel Dreck ab wie mein Arsch, trotz Mudboard.

Das ist für mich bis dato der einzige wirkliche Kritikpunkt. Und wenn man bedenkt was ich dafür 
hingelegt hab mit der Austattung... Sorry, aber da kommt *GARNIX* ran.

Das Canfield One kommt dann wenn es klar ist, dass meine Schulter wieder wird und mein Studentenbudget 
es zulässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (23. November 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> *Wenn der Hinterbau so schwammig ist das du glaubst du hast keine Luft im Reifen oder da ist was kaputt.*
> 
> Ja ist immer wieder ein Erlebnis wenn hier Leute einen Hinterbau schön reden der einer *der miesesten am Markt* ist und so etwas noch weiterempfehlen. Der Hinterbau und die Anordnung des Dämpfers sind *nicht up do date* und das wird auch jeder bestätigen der ein *ordentliches Bike* gefahren ist. *Hoffe ich habe mich dieses mal richtig ausgedrückt.*



Du hast dich "ausgedrückt" und dazu kann man eigentlich nur noch eines sagen: bitte keine Trolle füttern.


----------



## darkandy9929 (23. November 2012)

HIHU ich kann nur sagen mein Cube Stereo liebe ich überalles Das erste fully wo mir nicht schlecht wird beim Fahren.

natürlich ist nen cube stereo kein DH Bike also nix mit 6m Drops runter dreschen.

Carbon rahmen sind für mich nisch weil ich kein 60kg wiege


----------



## Kharne (23. November 2012)

DAS Argument ist überholt, du glaubst garnet was Carbon so alles aushält


----------



## damz (23. November 2012)

ich habs getan. 

stereo hpc.

listen stereo. ride stereo.


----------



## darkandy9929 (23. November 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> DAS Argument ist überholt, du glaubst garnet was Carbon so alles aushält


 

Ich weiss das es jetzt besser geworden ist aber ich hab in der hinsicht kein vertrauen irgendwie! da man immer lies das man max 80kg wiegen darf und soweiter!


----------



## Kharne (23. November 2012)

Sowas hab ich bis jetzt nur bei Racehardtails gelesen, da kommt das aber eher vom 
verbauten LRS, 20 Speichen mit 20mm breiten Felgen halten halt net wirklich viel aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (23. November 2012)

ja das stimmt da steht es sehr oft auch bei sattelstützen.


----------



## JDEM (23. November 2012)

Ausnahmsweise mal ein Bildchen:

Mit neuen Laufrädern und Lenker wiegt es jetzt 13,8kg. Die Hans Dampf sind gar nicht so schlecht wie ich erwartet hätte (günstige Performance Version zum testen)...


----------



## Kharne (23. November 2012)

Die Performance Reifen sind lange nicht so gut wie die Evos, halten dafür deutlich länger  
Geh lieber auf 2,4er RQ oder RQ vorne und 2,4er MK hinten. Nimm da aber direkt die BCC Mischung, 
bei Conti ist der Unterschied zwischen günstigen und BCC Reifen extrem.

Warum hast du die Vario so weit rausgezogen? Macht doch keinen Sinn, oder fährst du mit extremer Sattelüberhöhung?

Schöner Lack und schöne Laufräder, was hast du dir gebaut/bauen lassen?


----------



## JDEM (23. November 2012)

Auf dem Foto ist die Bergabposition drin, bin mit 184cm ja auch nicht der kleinste, daher ist auch ein wenig Sattelüberhöhung nötig.

Die Reifen gab es beim Laufradsatz dabei und den geb ich irgendwann wieder ab. Ansonsten fahr ich ja Maxxis HR II oder Ardent...

Ist übrigens ein Fun Works Am Ride Laufradsatz, bin da bisher sehr von angetan, besonders die einfach Montage von Tubeless Ready Reifen ist mir positiv aufgefallen!


----------



## Kharne (24. November 2012)

Ich bin 1,80 und bei mir ist der Sattel so wie er bei dir steht die normale Position ^^ 
Ansonsten ist mir die Front zu flach. Ich hab aber auch recht kurze Beine.

Ja Actionsports... Die machen verdammt gute Preise, aber der eine LRS den ich da habe 
machen lassen hatte nach 40km mehr Ähnlichkeiten mit ner 3 dimensionalen 8 als nem Kreis. 
Trotzdem sind die momentan die einzige Möglichkeit günstig an nen LRS mit DT 240s Naben ranzukommen...


----------



## JDEM (24. November 2012)

Bisher halten meine Laufräder tadellos, bin da auch schon länger Kunde und kenn die Leute ganz gut. 
In deinem Fall hätte ich dann aber auf Nacharbeit bestanden, da hatte der Laufradbauer wohl nen schlechten Tag, was natürlich ärgerlich ist. Hoffe die sind mittlerweile wieder rund


----------



## Kharne (24. November 2012)

Hi,

nÃ¶ die wollten dass ich den Versand selbst zahle und dann pro Schlag 6â¬ aufwÃ¤rts...
Die Jungs von Rabe hams mir dann im Rahmen von nem Kurbelumbau fÃ¼r nen 10er gemacht.
Ein Kumpel hat die dann nochmal nachzentriert nach 3 Monaten und dann die Nippel verkleben 
mÃ¼ssen damits hÃ¤lt... Seitdem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## damz (24. November 2012)

kushi, jetzt hast das bike so schää hergrichtet und dann hast no die oidn grindigen hayes scheiben drauf..... ?


----------



## Kharne (24. November 2012)

Das sind XT Bremsen, oder? Komm die RT 86 Scheiben sind jetzt auch noch drin


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. November 2012)

*@ Kuschi: *wirklich sehr schick! 
Ein echtes Unikat in grün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (25. November 2012)

Danke für die Komplimente!

Die Hayes Scheiben sind übrigens das beste was die Firma hergestellt hat, aber fürs nächste mal kann ich auch die RT 76 draufschrauben


----------



## Kharne (26. November 2012)

Hat mal jemand ein vollständiges Geochart (Samt Radstand und Tretlagerhöhe) vom 2012er Stereo?


----------



## Scarx (27. November 2012)

Hi Leute!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Neuen Bremse für mein Stereo Race 2012... Ich dachte an eine XT oder XTR (sollen ja ganz vernünftig sein xD) meine frage ist jetzt welche Scheibe ich dafür brauche bzw welche überhaupt passt. Habe die originalen Easton Laufräder drauf und die Aufnahmen der Shimano Scheiben die mir von ROSE zu den Bremsen vorgeschlagen wurden sehen irgendwie anders aus...


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. November 2012)

Ohne Tretlagerhöhe:
klick



Scarx schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Neuen Bremse für mein Stereo Race 2012... Ich dachte an eine XT oder XTR (sollen ja ganz vernünftig sein xD) meine frage ist jetzt welche Scheibe ich dafür brauche bzw welche überhaupt passt. Habe die originalen Easton Laufräder drauf und die Aufnahmen der Shimano Scheiben die mir von ROSE zu den Bremsen vorgeschlagen wurden sehen irgendwie anders aus...



Die wurden wahrscheinlich Centerlock Scheiben vorgeschlagen, für die Eastonräder brauchst du 6-Loch Scheiben, gibt es auch von Shimano. Ansonsten gehen auch die meisten anderen Scheiben mit dem entsprechenden Durchmesser.


----------



## Kharne (27. November 2012)

@_Scarx_
Nimm XT Bremsen mit RT 76 oder RT 86 Scheiben. Mit 6-Loch Aufnahme!

Am Besten mit 200mm vorne, 180mm hinten, pass dann drauf auf, dass du die richtigen 
Adapter dazu kaufst 

XTR ist Geldverschwendung, es sei denn du bist Gewichtsfetischist, aber dann ist ne Formula 
R1, Avid XX, oder Magura MT8 eher was für dich (Auch wenn die alle nicht an die Leistung 
der XT rankommen)

Eine SLX reicht auch, die hat die gleiche Leistung wie die XT, mit etwas schlechterem Finish 
und keine Druckpunktverstellung. Um die Druckpunktverstellung zu bekommen musst du 
einfach die 2-Loch Schraube im Griff gegen eine mit Torx- oder Kreuzschlitzkopf tauschen.

@NaitsirhC
Danke


----------



## Scarx (27. November 2012)

Danke Leute ja genau diese centerlock wurden mir vorgeschlagen.
Und an 203er vorne dachte ich auch drüber nach
Also vielen dank euch allen hat mir sehr geholfen
Ihr seid die bsten ;-)


----------



## damz (27. November 2012)

so a kack... brauche den bestimmten bolzen, der über die lange schraube drüberzogen wird, der in die dämpferhülse rein ghört... die 2 aluhplsen die linx und rechtz vom dämpfer ghören hab ich. 

hat wer sowas von euch??? "lieb guck"


----------



## Scarx (27. November 2012)

Okay bin doch noch nicht ganz fertig habe mich jetzt für die BR-785 entschieden und will vorne eine 203er Scheibe drauf ziehen, leider finde ich nirgends die passenden adapter für die Gabel vorne... und auch für hinten gibt es zwar ein paar IS auf Postmount aber dieses Model der Bremse ist dort nicht bei den "passenden Bremsen" wie die BR-865 usw. Aufgeführt. Also wenn jemand einen Link parat hat immer her damit ;-)
Danke im Voraus
PS: kennt einer die BR-785 und weiß wie sie so ist?!


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. November 2012)

Wenn du vorne eine 203mm Scheibe fahren willst, würd ich nicht die RT-76 nehmen. Hier im forum gibt es einen Thread wo sehr viele von einem Rubbeln ab ca. 500km berichten, so gut wie jeder hat dann die Scheiben getauscht. Bei 180mm tritt das Problem wohl nicht auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (27. November 2012)

hat jemand einen tip, wo ich die kplte. dämpferbefestigung, also schraube oben, schraube unten, aluhülsen und alubuchse am schnellsten bekomme ? die dämpferbuchsen für die dämpferaugen meine ich nicht, dafür alles andere.
mein cube-händler vertröstet mich immer wieder und ich komme nicht weiter...   
psx0407


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. November 2012)

Schau mal bei bike-discount.de, eigentlich müssten die Schrauben in einem der (überteuerten) Lagerkits dabei sein.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (27. November 2012)

damz schrieb:


> so a kack... brauche den bestimmten bolzen, der über die lange schraube drüberzogen wird, der in die dämpferhülse rein ghört... die 2 aluhplsen die linx und rechtz vom dämpfer ghören hab ich.
> 
> hat wer sowas von euch??? "lieb guck"



Ich habe in der Tat noch eine, aber die kann ich dir leider nicht verkaufen. 
Habe 2 Stereos und mir ist letztens erst wieder ein Bolzen verreckt, daher habe ich mir direkt 2 Bolzen+Schraube besorgt... einen als Ersatz. 

Wenn du das Schrauben-Kit über CUBE kaufst (da sind halt Lager, Bolzen und jede Menge anderer Krempel drin, den man dann eigentlich gar nicht haben will) kostet das teuer Geld. 
Ich habe damals "meinen" Händler angeschrieben und ihn gefragt, ob er nicht welche einzeln rumliegen hat, die er mir verkaufen könnte. Hat mich glaube ich 7  pro Satz gekostet... besser als knapp 80  für das Schrauben-Kit. 
Jeder größere CUBE Händler müsste die Schrauben eigentlich vorrätig haben... einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## damz (27. November 2012)

danke! blöd nur dass ich beirts 2 cube händler in wien abgecheckt hab und die schrauben lager durchwüllt hab und keiner hat den bolzen....  

werde mir selber an beseorgen müssen... 8mm innenmass, 13mm aussenmass, 56mm lang... kruppstahl. wird ned afoch sein.


----------



## toyoraner (27. November 2012)

Hallo Stereoschrauber,

Thema Schrauben/Bolzen ist gut. Folgendes, habe im Rahmen meiner Winterwartung mal das Bike komplett zerlegt. Wie bekomme ich als leztes die 2 schwarzen "Axle-Link" oder wie die heißen runter???





Und der Bolzen/Schraube von folgendem Lager muss auch neu. Von der Schraube die von der Gegenseite eingeschraubt wird sind die ersten 2-3 Windungen im Eimer und krumm scheint sie auch etwas zu sein, Bolzen bekomm ich auch nicht mit der Hand aus dem Lagerauge raus, wahrscheinl. auch minimal krumm. Meint ihr ich bekomm das beim Cubedealer einzeln???




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1263257


----------



## damz (27. November 2012)

vonder seite wie am bild, einen langen 10mm imbus reuinstecken und afoch rausschrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (27. November 2012)

Zu eins:
Die Achse hat einen Innensechskant (glaube 8 oder 10mm). Nachdem du die Fixierschraube im Bild gelöst hast, kannst du damit den Bolzen drehen. Dann Sollte dich der Hebel auf der Seite mit der Fixierschraube vom Bolzen lösen. Der Andere Hebel müsste per Passung auf den Bolzen gesteckt sein (Vermutung meinerseits). Den bekommst du aber nur in Richtung des Bolzens abgezogen als muss dieser vorher raus. Den Bolzen wirst du schlussendlich nur mit einem Gummihammer aus dem Gleitlager austreiben können.

Wenn das Gleitlager in Ordnung ist (einfach auf Spiel prüfen), würde ich es drin lassen und nichts lösen! Gleitlager brauchen normalerweise keine Wartung bzw. da ist nichts was man warten kann! Kaputt, dann neu. 
Ggfs. lässt sich das Spiel auch durch nach(fest)ziehen des Bolzen beheben.

Zu zwei:
Ob du die einzeln bekommst... kommt auf den Händler an. 
Generell gibt's Ersatz nur über die normalen (teuren)  Schrauben-Kits von CUBE.
Nachfragen schadet aber ja nicht...


----------



## damz (27. November 2012)

hab daweil so a hülse in alu... aber die hällt kein 2 wochen lang denk i...


----------



## Scarx (27. November 2012)

Oh ja die Gleitlager xD hatte ich auch meine Probleme mit aber am ams125 schlussendlich habich mir die Teile selber gefertigt und hielten bombe


----------



## Turbo-s (27. November 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Oh ja die Gleitlager xD hatte ich auch meine Probleme mit aber am ams125 schlussendlich habich mir die Teile selber gefertigt und hielten bombe



Respekt'! Aber das kann leider nicht jeder...


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. November 2012)

die gleitlager kann man zur not auch einzeln bei igus nachkaufen.  

NaitsirhC


----------



## CrEeK99 (27. November 2012)

Hi!
Ich werde mein Stereo HPC verkaufen. Bikemarktregistrierung läuft noch, das kommt dann die Tage.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...l-AdConfirmationManagement&utm_content=ViewAd

Hier gibt's schonmal ein paar Infos. Falls ihr Interesse habt oder jemand kennt, der es haben will, sagt einfach kurz Bescheid!

Danke!


----------



## Scarx (27. November 2012)

Erzähl uns doch lieber warum du es verkaufst... Würde mich interessieren ;-)
Und viel Glück beim Verkauf


----------



## toyoraner (27. November 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Zu eins:
> Die Achse hat einen Innensechskant (glaube 8 oder 10mm). Nachdem du die Fixierschraube im Bild gelöst hast, kannst du damit den Bolzen drehen. Dann Sollte dich der Hebel auf der Seite mit der Fixierschraube vom Bolzen lösen. Der Andere Hebel müsste per Passung auf den Bolzen gesteckt sein (Vermutung meinerseits). Den bekommst du aber nur in Richtung des Bolzens abgezogen als muss dieser vorher raus. Den Bolzen wirst du schlussendlich nur mit einem Gummihammer aus dem Gleitlager austreiben können.
> 
> Wenn das Gleitlager in Ordnung ist (einfach auf Spiel prüfen), würde ich es drin lassen und nichts lösen! Gleitlager brauchen normalerweise keine Wartung bzw. da ist nichts was man warten kann! Kaputt, dann neu.
> ...





Danke erstmal für die Antworten. Den Hebel mit der (lockeren) Fixierschraube kann ich auch so um den Bolzen drehen, aber nicht abziehen. Wenn ich mir das Ersatzteilbild angucke dann ist auf einer Seite des Bolzens ein Gewinde. Ich nehme daher an, das der andere Hebel(ohne Fixierschraube) auf dem Gewinde montiert ist und ich diesen mit dem Innensechskant lösen muss. Dann Bolzen raus und die andere Seite abnehmen.

Das Schrauben/Lagerkit ist ja unverschämt teuer.  Lager bekommt man ja überall, aber diese Bolzen. Leider sind die nicht ganz so einfach herzustellen. Hatte sie schonmal meinen Mech gezeigt und der hat ganz schön die Nase gerümpft.


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. November 2012)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Das Schrauben/Lagerkit ist ja unverschämt teuer.  Lager bekommt man ja überall, aber diese Bolzen. Leider sind die nicht ganz so einfach herzustellen. Hatte sie schonmal meinen Mech gezeigt und der hat ganz schön die Nase gerümpft.



Hi,
vll hilft dir das weiter:
BGR Lager-Sitzstrebe-Dämpferwippe

Eigentlich für das Horstlinklager, ob es oben die gleichen Schrauben/Bolzen sind, weiß ich grad nicht.

NaitsirhC


----------



## Unze77 (27. November 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Ich habe in der Tat noch eine, aber die kann ich dir leider nicht verkaufen.
> Habe 2 Stereos und mir ist letztens erst wieder ein Bolzen verreckt, daher habe ich mir direkt 2 Bolzen+Schraube besorgt... einen als Ersatz.
> 
> Wenn du das Schrauben-Kit über CUBE kaufst (da sind halt Lager, Bolzen und jede Menge anderer Krempel drin, den man dann eigentlich gar nicht haben will) kostet das teuer Geld.
> ...



Ich würd vorschlagen die von Huber Bushings zu verbauen, sind eh besser als die Orginalen. Außerdem günstig und liefern tun sie auch schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LAforce (27. November 2012)

Hallo Stereo Piloten

morgen bricht auch bei mir die Stereo Zeit an *freu* Nach 5 tollen AMS Jahren brauchte ich auch auch ein Federwegsupgrade ;-)
Werde morgen mal berichten, wie sich das 650B Stereo so macht.

Ride On!


----------



## CrEeK99 (27. November 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Erzähl uns doch lieber warum du es verkaufst... Würde mich interessieren ;-)
> Und viel Glück beim Verkauf



Mir ist es für mein Einsatzgebiet zu träge. Werde beim Fully bleiben, aber es soll etwas leichter und agiler werden und etwas weniger Federweg.

Evtl. Liteville 301 140mm oder sowas in der Art...


----------



## Kharne (27. November 2012)

Hm, weniger Federweg aber ein LV 301? Srsly versteh ich nicht 

Btw: Das 301 auf dem ich gesessen hab empfand ich als träge. Ist halt eher ein straffes Tourenfully 
mit viel Reserven (Vor allem mit dem neuen RP23) als ein Spaßbike wie das Stereo.


----------



## Schwitte (27. November 2012)

Hallöchen!

Könnte mal bitte jemand so nett sein und bei seinem 2011 oder 2012 Stereo mal das Maß von Mitte Tretlager bis zum Boden messen?
Wichtig ist das das Bike relativ in der Wage steht, sonst kommen schnell mal ein oder zwei Zentimeter ungewollt dazu.

Vielen Dank!!!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## CrEeK99 (27. November 2012)

Ja keine Ahnung, war nur so ne Idee mit dem 301. Bin es auch noch nicht gefahren, sieht halt schlank aus ;-) aber mal schauen, zu welchem Kurs ich das Stereo loswerde, das bestimmt ja auch das Budget fürs neue Bike mit... Haltet ihr meinen Preis für angemessen?


----------



## damz (27. November 2012)

so, i sags gleich... das neue stereo is terror!! absolut! es sieht aus wie ein 0815 4gelenker und hat nix an der individualität & style der vorgänger modelle. und zugrosse räder hats auch! das geht garned! 

das is so wie das 2006-2008er SX trail vom spezi. ein zeitloses bike. bis 2009. dann habens a krücke draus baut... haben ihm mehr fw verpasst und an kürzeren dämpfer und an hängebauch... dann wollts keiner mehr haben. 

nee, das geht ned! ich oute mich hiermit als stereo rassist! 

ich bin stolz auf mein 2012er cube stereo und werde das neue stereo nicht als gleichwertiges bike akzeptieren. das is kein stereo mehr. (eher a mono)  

danke für eure aufmerxamkeit! danke!


----------



## JDEM (27. November 2012)




----------



## Kharne (28. November 2012)

Das alte Stereo hat aber auch seine Nachteile 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Customtuned Dämpfer? 
Gibts ja soweit ich weiß nur wenn man zu nem RS greift, Foxdämpfer kann ja keiner tunen, oder? 
Alternative wäre BOS, aber die sind schweineteuer und wehe es ist was am Dämpfer, den musst 
du dann für jede Kleinigkeit einschicken, weil die nichtmal Dichtungen rausgeben...

Mir ist der Hinterbau doch etwas zu degressiv, ich fahr mit ~30% Sag und bewege das Stereo 
noch nicht wirklich hart, aber den Federweg nutzt es fast komplett aus, hab da ein bischen 
Angst vor Durchschlägen...


----------



## Scarx (28. November 2012)

LAforce schrieb:


> Hallo Stereo Piloten
> 
> morgen bricht auch bei mir die Stereo Zeit an *freu* Nach 5 tollen AMS Jahren brauchte ich auch auch ein Federwegsupgrade ;-)
> Werde morgen mal berichten, wie sich das 650B Stereo so macht.
> ...


Willkommen im Stereo club xD
Erzähl uns bitte genau wie du das 650B findest. Ich finde die neuen nämlich extrem hässlich wie der versuch durch Lackierung ein maskulienes WLS zu bauen...
Aber wenns sich nunmal geil fährt ist es ja fast egal wies aussieht
Happy trail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosso19842 (28. November 2012)

Hi

Bin auch gespannt wie sich das neue Stereo fährt.hab meins auch schon bestellt aber wie kann es sein das du schon eins hast und ich evtl. bis Februar warten muss?


----------



## Turbo-s (28. November 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bin auch gespannt wie sich das neue Stereo fährt.hab meins auch schon bestellt aber wie kann es sein das du schon eins hast und ich evtl. bis Februar warten muss?



Ja würde mich auch interessieren. Mein Händler hat mich jetzt auf Januar hin vorbereitet.


----------



## wickedstyle (28. November 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das alte Stereo hat aber auch seine Nachteile
> 
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit nem Customtuned Dämpfer?



Ich!
Ich habe meine Gabel zu Gino von Flatout-suspensions gebracht und bin mehr als zufrieden. Die spricht jetzt sehr sensibel an, so wie es sein soll!
Für den Dämpfer hat er nur die Freigabe von Fox diese zu warten, also hat mein RP23 die Reise nach England gemacht. Der Support von Push sagte mir, dass ein Tuning für deutsche Kunden nicht möglich sei wegen irgendwelcher Lizenzen von Fox. Also hat ein Freund aus England alles für mich übernommen. 
Als der Dämpfer aus England zurück war, hab ich nun endlich ein sensibel arbeitendes Heck OHNE Durchschläge wegsacken etc. Jeder der mein Stereo danach gefahren ist, will nun so ein Fahrwerk! Vergleich zu vorher wie hell und dunkel!

Hier diverse Ansprechpartner:

Push:http://www.pushindustries.com/2009/...roducts&title=FOX Float RP2/RP3&product_id=33
Flatoutsuspensions: http://www.flatout-suspension.de/index.php/service/service-fox
TF:http://www.tftunedshox.com/
http://www.sabma.com/
www.foxracingshox.com/help.php?m=bike&ref=footer


----------



## Schwitte (28. November 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Könnte mal bitte jemand so nett sein und bei seinem 2011 oder 2012 Stereo mal das Maß von Mitte Tretlager bis zum Boden messen?
> Wichtig ist das das Bike relativ in der Wage steht, sonst kommen schnell mal ein oder zwei Zentimeter ungewollt dazu.
> ...



Mennno!!
Kann mal bitttteeee jemand einen Zollstock an sein Cube halten? 
Wäre echt wichtig. 
Danke!!!!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Kharne (28. November 2012)

Bei meinem 2012er sind von Unterkante Tretlagergehäuse bis zum Boden unter 30cm 
 @wickedstyle: Was hast du gezahlt? Das Factory Tuning System Big Hit Ki?


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. November 2012)

bleibt die Frage, wieviel es dir bringt, wenn "irgendjemand" nachmisst (Abweichungen durch unterschiedl. Reifen und Einbauhöhen der Gabel). ich hab grad nur einen zerlegten Rahmen, aber das Tretlager ist tief ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (28. November 2012)

Ich hab 2,35er Hans Dampf drauf 

Wie misst man die Tretlagerhöhe eigentlich? Unterkante Gehäuse, Kurbelachse, ..?


----------



## wickedstyle (28. November 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2012er sind von Unterkante Tretlagergehäuse bis zum Boden unter 30cm
> @wickedstyle: Was hast du gezahlt? Das Factory Tuning System Big Hit Ki?



Preis steht auf der Seite. Ich habe etwas weniger bezahlt weil der Freund einen " Tagespreis "bekommen hat.


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. November 2012)

.


----------



## wickedstyle (28. November 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2012er sind von Unterkante Tretlagergehäuse bis zum Boden unter 30cm
> @wickedstyle: Was hast du gezahlt? Das Factory Tuning System Big Hit Ki?



Preis steht auf der Seite. Ich habe etwas weniger bezahlt weil der Freund einen " Tagespreis "bekommen hat. Der war halt selbst vor Ort mit Dämpfer in der Hand.


----------



## Kharne (28. November 2012)

Jetzt muss ich nur jemanden finden, der das für mich macht


----------



## LAforce (28. November 2012)

Es ist da!!! Nach einer kleinen Runde durch die Siedlung lässt sich festhalten --> es fährt sich super. 
Habe jetzt zu Anfang mal 25% SAG vorne wie hinten eingestellt. Auch bei einem steilen Uphill auf Asphalt konnte ich kein großes Wippen, wie im IBC Test feststellen (Gabel war komplett ausgefahren und wie der Dämpfer im "Descent" Modus).
Werde nach der ersten "richtigen" Runde detaillierter berichten.
Wiegen tut es so wie auf den Bildern 12,7 kg.

PS.: Pics unter "Zeigt her eure Cubes"

Ride ON!


----------



## Schwitte (28. November 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich hab 2,35er Hans Dampf drauf
> 
> Wie misst man die Tretlagerhöhe eigentlich? Unterkante Gehäuse, Kurbelachse, ..?



Mitte Kurbelachse.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Vincy (28. November 2012)

LAforce schrieb:


> PS.: Pics unter "Zeigt her eure Cubes"


 
Hier die Bilder von dem Stereo 160SL
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10098480&postcount=9423






Das Stereo 160SL sieht auf den Bildern recht gut aus. Doch nicht so viel rot, wie auf den Katalogbildern.


----------



## LAforce (28. November 2012)

... und live noch viiiel besser ;-)


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. November 2012)

Gefällt mir auch ziemlich gut! Kommt besser als auf den Katalogbildern rüber.

Das Gewicht wäre noch interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluntz (28. November 2012)

Moin Leute,

ich wollte im Winter zum ersten mal mein Stereo von 2011 zerlegen. Hat jmd von euch eine Empfehlung für einen haltbaren Montageständer um die 100 ?

Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## LAforce (28. November 2012)

@NaitsirhC: Ohne die auf dem Bild montierten Padalen mit 12,3 kg gewogen (RH 18). Mit den Shimano PD-A530 12,7 kg.
Bin mir noch noch sicher ob wieder XTR dran kommen oder doch Plattform


----------



## deathmetal (28. November 2012)

Dann hier noch mal ein neues Stereo. Leider nicht so schön im Freien, denn da is schon dunkel gewesen.


----------



## Scarx (28. November 2012)

Omg diese Felgenaufkleber machen mich jetzt schon schwindelig... und verdammt ich wollte das design eigentlich hassen aber in real sehen sie ja doch nicht so schlimm aus


----------



## LAforce (28. November 2012)

Hey deathmetal!

Auch sehr schönes Stereo. War lange Zeit hin und her gerissen zwischen dem Race und SL. Letztendlich wegen der Ausstattung das SL genommen und es jetzt auch nicht bereut ... lovin'it ;-)


----------



## deathmetal (28. November 2012)

Hast schon die Möglichkeit für ne Ausfahrt gehabt?
Bin bisher nur vom Händler nach Hause, da war nicht viel mit trail. Aber es fährt sich so schon traumhaft.

Es kommt auch noch ne reverb rein und gut is 

Cube up your Life 



LAforce schrieb:


> Hey deathmetal!
> 
> Auch sehr schönes Stereo. War lange Zeit hin und her gerissen zwischen dem Race und SL. Letztendlich wegen der Ausstattung das SL genommen und es jetzt auch nicht bereut ... lovin'it ;-)


----------



## LAforce (28. November 2012)

Bis auf eine kleine Runde durch die Siedlung, ist es noch nicht zu mehr gekommen ;-)
Habe es auch erst heute Nachmittag bekommen.
Eine fiese Asphaltrampe hat es schon gemeistert. Ließ sich super bergauf pedalieren ohne wippen und auch ohne Gabelabsenkung.
Wenn es das Wetter am Wochenende zulässt werde ich es mal auf die Trails schicken ...


----------



## deathmetal (28. November 2012)

N paar Rampen und Absätze hab ich auch mitgenommen und kann dir nur recht geben was das Fahrverhalten angeht.
Hab so viel wiederspruchliches gehört über das Fahrverhalten, aber bisher hat sich da nix als wahr herausgestellt.




LAforce schrieb:


> Bis auf eine kleine Runde durch die Siedlung, ist es noch nicht zu mehr gekommen ;-)
> Habe es auch erst heute Nachmittag bekommen.
> Eine fiese Asphaltrampe hat es schon gemeistert. Ließ sich super bergauf pedalieren ohne wippen und auch ohne Gabelabsenkung.
> Wenn es das Wetter am Wochenende zulässt werde ich es mal auf die Trails schicken ...


----------



## Bluntz (29. November 2012)

Moin Leute,

ich wollte im Winter zum ersten mal mein Stereo von 2011 zerlegen. Hat jmd von euch eine Empfehlung für einen haltbaren Montageständer um die 100 ?

Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (29. November 2012)

Ich hab einen aber enpfehlen kann ich den nicht xD 

Andere Frage: Ich hab jetzt die shimano XT 785 Bremsen gekauft. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die mit meinen Xt schalthebeln zu verbinden (matchmaker mäßig)? Finde da irgendwie nix


----------



## messias (29. November 2012)

Bluntz schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich wollte im Winter zum ersten mal mein Stereo von 2011 zerlegen. Hat jmd von euch eine Empfehlung für einen haltbaren Montageständer um die 100 ?
> 
> Vielen Dank im vorraus für eure Hilfe!



Schau dir mal den an, den haben schon einige im Forum für gut befunden und der Preis ist top: http://www.cycle-basar.de/Werkzeug/Montagestaender/Point-Montagestaender.html


----------



## messias (29. November 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Ich hab einen aber enpfehlen kann ich den nicht xD
> 
> Andere Frage: Ich hab jetzt die shimano XT 785 Bremsen gekauft. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die mit meinen Xt schalthebeln zu verbinden (matchmaker mäßig)? Finde da irgendwie nix



Grundsätzlich ja, das heißt bei Shimano I-Spec. Geht ab der aktuellen XT (SL-M780). Ist aber leider nicht so einfach gemacht wie bei SRAM, mann muss entweder schon I-Spec Schalthebel gekauft haben, oder solche Adapterplatten für die Schalthebel:http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31154_Befestigungseinheit-mit-I-Spec-SL-M780-I-.html


----------



## jammerlappen (29. November 2012)

Bei Rose gabs auch nen MontagestÃ¤nder fÃ¼r 45,-â¬ - war grad im SchnÃ¤ppchenfred...


----------



## damz (29. November 2012)

parktool oder pedros.... beim radl tua i a ned sparen!


----------



## Bluntz (29. November 2012)

messias schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den an, den haben schon einige im Forum für gut befunden und der Preis ist top: http://www.cycle-basar.de/Werkzeug/Montagestaender/Point-Montagestaender.html



Danke für eure Hilfe. Den Montageständer von dir Messias okay, allerdings denk ich das der hier http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...=13870;page=1;menu=1000,185,187;mid=122;pgc=0 noch was robuster ist  hauptsache das ding fällt nicht um und ist nicht direkt nach einal benutzten im sack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (29. November 2012)

Bluntz schrieb:


> Danke fÃ¼r eure Hilfe. Den MontagestÃ¤nder von dir Messias okay, allerdings denk ich das der hier http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...=13870;page=1;menu=1000,185,187;mid=122;pgc=0 noch was robuster ist  hauptsache das ding fÃ¤llt nicht um und ist nicht direkt nach einal benutzten im sack!



Der ist bestimmt noch etwas solider, das mag sein. Aber er kostet ja auch 150â¬ (bei einem HÃ¤ndler wo er lieferbar ist) und ich hab mich an den von dir angefragten 100â¬ orientiert.
Und ein-zweimal das Bike zerlegen pro Jahr hÃ¤lt der Point ganz sicher aus.


----------



## Unze77 (30. November 2012)

Bluntz schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe. Den Montageständer von dir Messias okay, allerdings denk ich das der hier http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...=13870;page=1;menu=1000,185,187;mid=122;pgc=0 noch was robuster ist  hauptsache das ding fällt nicht um und ist nicht direkt nach einal benutzten im sack!



Der vom Messias fällt auch nicht um. Er is wirklich robust gebaut und wenn du bis jetz keinen gebraucht hast reicht der überall hin.


----------



## darkandy9929 (30. November 2012)

mein stÃ¤nder den ich gekauft habe hat mich 50â¬ gekostet! und habe daranf schon edliche bike zusammen geschraubt! Wieso man 150â¬ ausgibt ist mir nen rÃ¤tzel!


----------



## Turbo-s (30. November 2012)

Mädels, Jungs, 

ich habe zwei verstellbare Sattelstützen jetzt hier liegen, einmal Remote (i950R mit Lenkerhebelchen) und einemal ohne (Joplin4 mit Sattelhebelchen).

Wenn ich mir so mein Cockpit anschaue mag ich fast nicht die Remote nehmen. Meinungen? Lese immer wieder dass diejenigen mit Remote nie wieder ohne fahren würden.






*Zusatzfrage: *Wenn Remote gibt's gute Ideen für die Kabelverlegung am Rahmen?


----------



## Vincy (30. November 2012)

Form follow function!


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. November 2012)

Ich würde definitiv nicht ohne Remote nehmen, gerade wenn man zügig unterwegs ist oder das gelände ruppig wird, wirst du froh sein, wenn du die Hand am Lenker lassen kannst. Im Gegenzug würde ich eher auf den Lenkerlockout für die Gabel verzichten falls du einen hast. Aber da du eh beide hast probier es doch aus. 

Den Zug hab ich an der Stelle wo sich Oberrohr und Bogen zum Sattelrohr treffen mit einem Kabelbinder festgemacht und nochmal an der Zughalterung nähe Steuerrohr. 

Andere Frage: Sollte man das Gleitlager der Wippe tauschen (ist 2 Jahre alt) oder hält das ewig. Und beim Einbau darf nicht geschmiert werden, sprich der Bolzen läuft trocken auf dem Gleitlager oder?


----------



## Scarx (30. November 2012)

Gleitlager sind selbstschmierend durch den Abrieb der verschiedenen Materialien.
Und solange du noch kein knacken oder Spiel o.ä. merkst gibt es keinen Grund die zu wechseln. Ist ein ganz normals Verschleißteil und die Bremsklötze wechselst du ja auch erst wenn sie runter sind und nicht nach 2 Jahren...


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. November 2012)

Ok, danke. Im Moment liegt der Rahmen eh zerlegt hier, insofern würde es sich eigentlich anbieten, so richtig Lust hab ich aber irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Scarx (30. November 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Zusatzfrage: Wenn Remote gibt's gute Ideen für die Kabelverlegung am Rahmen?



Ist es keins von den 2013ern oder? Wenn nicht...
Ich habs am Unterrohr verlegt durch den Umlenker hindurch  die schlaufe bildet sich dann am Hauptlager...


----------



## JDEM (30. November 2012)

Bezüglich Zugverlegung: 

Ideal wären 4fach Leitungshalter fürs Unterrohr, welche die normalen 2fach Cube-Dinger ersetzen, leider hab ich bisher nur 3fach Zughalter gefunden. Dann jeweils noch zweifach Halter für jede Steuerrohrseite.
Kann man bei mir im Nutzeralbum teilweise ganz gut sehen 

Die dementsprechenden Leitungshalter kann man von Scott bekommen oder bei Rose im Onlineshop...

Umwerferhülle sollte man zwischen der Schwinge und Hauptrahmen durchführen (verringert die Schlaufe unterm Tretlager).

Frag mich immer noch was die sich bei Cube in der Entwicklung gedacht haben... 

 @NaitsirhC: Hast Du die Gleitlager zerstörungsfrei rausbekommen? Ansonsten hätte ich noch welche.

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (30. November 2012)

Ohne Remote zu nehmen ist Bullshit, an den Hebel unterm Sattel kommst du nicht ran während 
der Fahrt, und wenn du absteigen musst um den Sattel zu verstellen kannst du direkt beim 
Schnellspanner bleiben 

Ich würde ne KS LEV nehmen, da hab ich keine Schlaufe, weil der Zug unten in die Stütze 
reingeht und nicht am Sattel.


----------



## Bluntz (30. November 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> mein ständer den ich gekauft habe hat mich 50 gekostet! und habe daranf schon edliche bike zusammen geschraubt! Wieso man 150 ausgibt ist mir nen rätzel!



Kein Rätsel nur Unwissen  Gut wenn ihr sagt das Ding taugt was dann werd ich mir den holen! Hab einach kein Bock drauf dass das Ding einfach umfällt oder rumwackelt oder sich iwas löst, deswegen der vorbehalt....bin halt mehr son Qualitätsmensch^^ Thx for help!


----------



## darkandy9929 (30. November 2012)

Bluntz schrieb:


> Kein Rätsel nur Unwissen  Gut wenn ihr sagt das Ding taugt was dann werd ich mir den holen! Hab einach kein Bock drauf dass das Ding einfach umfällt oder rumwackelt oder sich iwas löst, deswegen der vorbehalt....bin halt mehr son Qualitätsmensch^^ Thx for help!


 

Meinste das meins nix taugt  es muss doch nur halten


----------



## Bluntz (30. November 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> Meinste das meins nix taugt  es muss doch nur halten



 stimmt und solange das so ist freu ich mich! achja bei mir hats jetzt nach 8 Monaten auch dann mal angefangen zu knacken iwo iwie, bin ma gespannt was rauskommt wenn alles blank liegt  

 @Darkandy: aber du hast den montageständer noch oder?


----------



## darkandy9929 (30. November 2012)

ja ich nutzt den immer noch! Solange wie man sich nicht dran hängt wie so irre hält jeder


----------



## psx0407 (30. November 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Lese immer wieder dass diejenigen mit Remote nie wieder ohne fahren würden.


dann fahr halt einfach keine mit remote...

ich verzichte auch auf die lenkerbedienung (neudeutsch: remote), und zwar aus optischen gründen (kabel) und funktionalen (wechsle die stütze zwischen zwei rädern hin und her).
kann jetzt nicht sagen, daß ich die sattelstütze weniger oft nutze als ich wollte, nur weil ich jedesmal zum sattel greifen muss.
die sache ist halt die, dass in der praxis geländegebenheiten, die ein absenken sinnhaft machen, nicht urplötzlich aus´m nichts erscheinen. die sieht man i.d.r. schon so weit vorher, dass man sich darauf vorbereiten kann.
viel häufiger sperre ich den dämpfer, und da greife ich nach unten und das ist auch kein problem. das sind beides bewegungsabläufe, die man rasch verinnerlicht und intuitiv durchführt.

psx0407


----------



## Unze77 (30. November 2012)

psx0407 schrieb:


> dann fahr halt einfach keine mit remote...
> 
> ich verzichte auch auf die lenkerbedienung (neudeutsch: remote), und zwar aus optischen gründen (kabel) und funktionalen (wechsle die stütze zwischen zwei rädern hin und her).
> kann jetzt nicht sagen, daß ich die sattelstütze weniger oft nutze als ich wollte, nur weil ich jedesmal zum sattel greifen muss.
> ...



Sorry, aber das kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Ich bin selbst ein Jahr ohne Remote gefahren und jetzt mit. Das kannste nicht vergleichen, glaubs mir. Und wenn ich eine Strecke nicht kenne dann kommen die Stellen bei denen ich die Stütze absenken muß eben schon recht schnell und wenn du grad über Wurzeln rumpelst kannst auch die Hand nicht vom Lenker nehmen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. November 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Frag mich immer noch was die sich bei Cube in der Entwicklung gedacht haben...
> 
> @NaitsirhC: Hast Du die Gleitlager zerstörungsfrei rausbekommen? Ansonsten hätte ich noch welche.
> 
> Grüße Jan



Das frag ich mich bei manchen Sachen auch, bspw. die unterbrochene Verlegung des Schaltwerkzuges an der Sitzstrebe...warum? 

Die Gleitlager sind aktuell noch drinnen, ist halt nur die Frage ob es sich "lohnt" sie jetzt rauszupopeln oder nicht, dann würd ich sie nur ordentlich säubern und dann weiterfahren. Brauch ich für den Einbau spezielles Werkzeug (zumindest fürs mittlere Stück) oder kann man die einfach so "reinschieben"?



Kharne schrieb:


> Ohne Remote zu nehmen ist Bullshit, an den Hebel unterm Sattel kommst du nicht ran während
> der Fahrt, und wenn du absteigen musst um den Sattel zu verstellen kannst du direkt beim
> Schnellspanner bleiben



Bist du mal ohne Remote gefahren? An den Hebel kommt man doch ohne Probleme (oder an den Sattel oder den Dämpferhebel, gut, da schon schwieriger  ).



Unze77 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Ich bin selbst ein Jahr ohne Remote gefahren und jetzt mit. Das kannste nicht vergleichen, glaubs mir. Und wenn ich eine Strecke nicht kenne dann kommen die Stellen bei denen ich die Stütze absenken muß eben schon recht schnell und wenn du grad über Wurzeln rumpelst kannst auch die Hand nicht vom Lenker nehmen.



Seh ich auch so.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## JDEM (30. November 2012)

Raus gehen die Dinger nicht wirklich leicht, rein jedoch ganz gut. Wenn das ganze spielfrei läuft und nicht wirklich abgenutzt ausschaut, würd ich sie einfach drin lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (30. November 2012)

Alles klar, danke. Werd ich mir dann mal anschauen, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Kharne (30. November 2012)

Wenn ich den Griff unterm Sattel fahr kann ich auch jedesmal kurz absteigen und den Schnellspanner 
betätigen, da brauch ich kein Mehrgewicht zusätzlich rumfahren. 

Es gibt Trail da kommt man aus ner Steigung direkt in ein Stein/Wurzelfeld, da kannst du 
nicht mal eben unter den Sattel greifen, da brauchst du beide Hände am Lenker und am 
Besten ne abgesenkte Stütze.


----------



## psx0407 (1. Dezember 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Es gibt Trail da kommt man aus ner Steigung direkt in ein Stein/Wurzelfeld, da kannst du
> nicht mal eben unter den Sattel greifen, da brauchst du beide Hände am Lenker ...


das muss aber schon ´ne sehr spitze kuppe an der steigung sein, dass du aus voller fahrt in einer steigung (also bergauf...) "direkt" in eine bergab-passage kommst, ohne auch nur 3m strecke "übrig" zu haben, auf der du unter den sattel greifen könntest...

andersrum (schnell bergab, dann sofort bergauf) ist das möglich, aber da muss man ja nicht absenken, sondern ausfahren.

ich will ja wirklich niemanden bekehren und es ist mir auch völlig klar, dass eine fernbedienung am lenker BEQUEMER ist, aber die argumentation, die manche vertreten, dass ein hebel unter´m sattel unmöglich ist und letzlich die verstellbare sattelstütze damit gar nicht richtig verwendet werden kann, ist für mich einfach nicht nachvollziehbar. es ist wie so vieles eine geschmacks- oder glaubensfrage.

und dass die fernbedienung immer noch nachteile hat (kabelführung, stütze nicht ohne weiteres entfernbar, defektanfälligkeit bei sturz, lenker "verbaut"), sollte nicht verschwiegen werden.

psx0407


----------



## Schwitte (1. Dezember 2012)

Alles richtig was du schreibst.

Der Stress geht aber spätestens dann los, wenn du (richtig zügig) mit mehrerem Mann fährst. Da bleibt dann automatisch wenig Zeit für den Griff unter den Sattel, den Hinterherfahrenden fehlt oft der notwendige freie Blick nach vorne. Bin lange genug ohne Fernbedienung gefahren - nie mehr ohne!

Für mich ein klarer Sicherheitsgewinn!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Unze77 (1. Dezember 2012)

Es sagt ja niemand, daß es mit dem Hebel unterm Sattel unmöglich ist zu fahren. Aber allein die Tatsache, daß ich noch nirgens gelesen hab, daß jemand von Remote wieder auf Hebel gewechselt hat sollte die Diskusion unnötig machen. schon klar wenn du die Stütze zwischen 2 Bikes wechseln mußt is das Kabel ******** aber fahr mal mit Remote und dann glaub ich kaufst du dir ne 2. Stütze mit Remote ;-)


----------



## damz (1. Dezember 2012)

ich hatte früher die gravity dropper (als sie rauskamm) mit einem ziehknopf unten... der griff ruter war ned mal a sekunde... eigentlich wärs ma voll egal glaub i....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrissT23 (1. Dezember 2012)

So ich bin heute fertig geworden mit meinem Eigenbau Muddyboard. 

So hats angefangen 




dann kam GFK drauf 




Geschliffen 




Und fertig Lackiert und Montiert


----------



## darkandy9929 (1. Dezember 2012)

top ! Gefällt mir wenn ich das nur machen könnte


----------



## Kharne (1. Dezember 2012)

Hm, hättest du die Löcher im Blade nicht zumachen können und das Blade breiter ziehen? 
So hast du ein etwas verlängertes Original Muddyboard. Das wird die Tretlagergegend etwas 
sauberer halten, aber der Dämpfer kriegt immernoch ne Menge Dreck ab...


----------



## ChrissT23 (1. Dezember 2012)

Das kommt auf dem Bild nicht so rüber der Reifen ist komplett abgedeckt ich hab auf der rechten Seite nur noch 4mm bis zur kette breiter ging also nicht mehr. Und es passt genau durch den oberen Teil von Rahmen durch also denke ich mal nicht das das Original Cube board breiter ist.


----------



## darkandy9929 (1. Dezember 2012)

ich find die idee super nur ich müsste sowas mit Kabelbinder fixieren mit gummidrunter dsamit der rahmen net drunterleidet.


----------



## ChrissT23 (1. Dezember 2012)

? wiso sollte der Rahmen leiden ? die Löcher mit Gewinde sind ja schon drin also einfach raufschrauben fertig


----------



## darkandy9929 (1. Dezember 2012)

tja wenn man so ein neues cube stereo hat ist das super ich habe leider obwohl leider nein ist falsch es ich mag es aber das 08er Modell hat es nicht ;(


----------



## ChrissT23 (1. Dezember 2012)

Achso ok das hat das nicht das stimmt.


----------



## darkandy9929 (1. Dezember 2012)

ja leider  aber da bin ich auch nicht sicher wie man das lösen kann.


----------



## Scarx (2. Dezember 2012)

Selber reinbohren und gewinde schneiden xD
Nein spaß (dont try this at home)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shurikn (2. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage... welche 2fach-Kettenführung passt ans Stereo (2010er) OHNE dass ich noch die Hälfte abfeilen muss? Die Stinger?


----------



## Kharne (2. Dezember 2012)

Das einzige was da passt ist ne C-Guide, der Rest passt 0 weil die Kettenstrebe soweit übers Tretlager raussteht.


----------



## Scarx (2. Dezember 2012)

Gilt das auch fürs 2012?! Wollte mir nämlich eigentlich die stinger holen...


----------



## Kharne (2. Dezember 2012)

Das Stereo wird seit langem fast unverändert gebaut...
Bei meinem 2012er passt nichts. Wollte eigentlich eine 1.13 TRS+ haben, aber das passt garnicht. 
Eben weil die Kettenstrebe so weit raussteht.


----------



## damz (2. Dezember 2012)

keine ISCG aufnahme auf die stereos... EPIC FAIL! da musst improvisieren.


----------



## Kharne (2. Dezember 2012)

Wer verbaut denn überhaupt ISCG Aufnahmen an 140mm Fullys?
Wäre geil, aber leider knallen alle Hersteller in der Federwegsklasse noch ne 3-fach Schaltung drauf...


----------



## damz (2. Dezember 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wer verbaut denn überhaupt ISCG Aufnahmen an 140mm Fullys?
> Wäre geil, aber leider knallen alle Hersteller in der Federwegsklasse noch ne 3-fach Schaltung drauf...



jaa, da schafens noch.... aber alle!


----------



## gsg9man (2. Dezember 2012)

Hi, ich habe mir am Wochenende ein Cube Stereo 2008 Rahmen gekauft und ueberlege aktuell noch welche Gabel ich verbauen soll. Gibt es hier jemanden der eine Lefty in das Stereo gebaut hat?


----------



## damz (3. Dezember 2012)

gsg9man schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe mir am Wochenende ein Cube Stereo 2008 Rahmen gekauft und ueberlege aktuell noch welche Gabel ich verbauen soll. Gibt es hier jemanden der eine Lefty in das Stereo gebaut hat?




ich würd das scheissgern machen!!!!! (jedoch zu teuer..... ) lefty hat mega style!!! 

was ich mich eher frag: gibtz an passenden angleset fürs carbon stereo? ich will nicht mitm 68er lenkwinkel fahren... der is ja pervers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (3. Dezember 2012)

Nagut, aber eine gebrauchte Lefty Max bekommste du ja doch schon fuer ~400â¬ ...


----------



## gsg9man (3. Dezember 2012)

Weis jemand zufllig wie die Schriftzüge beim 2007er Stereo aufgebracht sind? Kann man die mit Terpentin abreiben?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich meine hier gelesen zu haben, dass die seit 2009? mit einem Laser "eingebrannt" werden (also jene Rahmen mit Eloxal). Demnach dürfte es da schwierig werden diese mit Terpentin oä zu entfernen... sicher bin ich aber nicht.

Das 2007er hat demnach noch normale Schriftzüge, da müsste es gehen. Habe auch hier im Forum schon welche ohne gesehen.


----------



## gsg9man (3. Dezember 2012)

Optimal, das waere geil. Dann werde ich wohl alle Schriftzuege entfernen und durch schwarz glaenzende Augkleber ersetzen. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## funmaker2001de (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab auh ein 2007er Stereo und hab den kompletten Rahmen mit Reinigungsbenzin gereinigt bis er abgeshen von den feinen Kratzern wie neu aussah. 
Die Schriftzüge blieben unberührt! 
Sah so aus als ob die fest beshichtet gewesen wären


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (3. Dezember 2012)

funmaker2001de schrieb:


> Ich hab auh ein 2007er Stereo und hab den kompletten Rahmen mit Reinigungsbenzin gereinigt bis er abgeshen von den feinen Kratzern wie neu aussah.
> Die Schriftzüge blieben unberührt!
> Sah so aus als ob die fest beshichtet gewesen wären



Hm, dann scheint "der Laser" doch schon vor 2009 zum Einsatz gekommen zu sein... wie gesagt, ich weiß es nicht genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funmaker2001de (3. Dezember 2012)

Das wäre gut möglich. Weis aber auch nicht wie die auf dem Rahmen sind. Aber gelaisert wäre gut möglich


----------



## gsg9man (3. Dezember 2012)

Mh schade, hätte auch gesagt gelasert. Auf Bildern sieht der Schriftzug eher silbrig als weiss aus ... Schade, aber mal sehen ob mein Aufklebermann die Teile so genau machen kann, dass sie grade so drüber passen.


----------



## funmaker2001de (3. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal ne kleine Bremsenfrage. Baue ja auch gra mein Stereo 07 auf und brauche nich eine Bremse. 
Da ich das Bike nicht im Downhill etc einsetze sonderun nur für zügigere Gelände- bzw Waldautobahnfahrten überlege ih zwishen einer Shimano SLX 666 oder Einer Formula RX. Welge würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mir für den Wiederaufbau eine 2013er SLX geholt bzw. bringt sie der Weihnachtsmann, pers. Erfahrung hab ich nicht, allerdings nach der mehrheitl. Forenmeinung soll die SLX top sein (u. besser als die Formula). Was mich an meiner bisherigen Formula (K18) störte, war das Dot. Das Zeug ist ziemlich aggressiv und löst den Lack auf, z.B. an den Hebeln. 

NaitsirhC


----------



## messias (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde auch für die SLX votieren. Ich habe eine zwar Formula K24 im Einsatz und bin mit der an sich völlig zufrieden. Meiner Freundin hab ich aber gerade die 2013er Deore montiert und muss sagen das ging einfach super. Montage einfach, sofort klingelfrei, Züge kürzen ohne Sorge sich mit dem DOT alles zu versauen, kein Entlüften nötig und bremsen tut sie auch top.


----------



## Maas89 (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich einer Reverb. Hab im Bikemarkt eine günstige Crankbrothers Jolpin gefunden mit 30.9mm. Was für eine Reduzierhülse bräuchte ich denn da? Cube hat doch so ein unübliches Maß für die Stützen oder?


----------



## messias (3. Dezember 2012)

Von 34.9mm auf 30.9mm. 
Zum Beispiel die hier: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29298_Reduzierhuelse-Alu-150mm-.html


----------



## funmaker2001de (3. Dezember 2012)

messias schrieb:


> Ich würde auch für die SLX votieren. Ich habe eine zwar Formula K24 im Einsatz und bin mit der an sich völlig zufrieden. Meiner Freundin hab ich aber gerade die 2013er Deore montiert und muss sagen das ging einfach super. Montage einfach, sofort klingelfrei, Züge kürzen ohne Sorge sich mit dem DOT alles zu versauen, kein Entlüften nötig und bremsen tut sie auch top.



Die Deore funktioniert ohne zu entlüften?
Habe auch eher zur SLX tendiert da ich auch die komplette SLX-Schaltgruppe hab ausser den Umwerfer


----------



## messias (3. Dezember 2012)

funmaker2001de schrieb:


> Die Deore funktioniert ohne zu entlüften?
> Habe auch eher zur SLX tendiert da ich auch die komplette SLX-Schaltgruppe hab ausser den Umwerfer



Die Shimano's kommen wohl meist sehr gut vorbefüllt an, und wenn man sich beim Kürzen Leitung an die Anleitung hält, dann ist danach kein Entlüften notwendig. Wenn man doch mal Luft ins System bekommt, dann muss sie natürlich auch entlüftet werden.
Ich würde in deinem Fall auch die SLX nehmen, damit's optisch passt. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass selbst die Deore schon wirklich gut ist, dann kannst du mit der SLX nichts falsch machen. Technisch sind die ja fast identisch.


----------



## funmaker2001de (3. Dezember 2012)

Gut dann werde ich mir die SLX betellen. Hab dann mein Bike auh shon fast komplett. 
Der FrÃ¼hling kann kommen ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (3. Dezember 2012)

bei mir dauerts noch... brauch noch blaue nippel und die hope teile..... määäh!


----------



## Maas89 (3. Dezember 2012)

Welche Vario Sattelstützen fahrt ihr denn am Stereo und auf was muss ich achten? Eine mit Remote brauch ich nicht unbedingt.


----------



## funmaker2001de (3. Dezember 2012)

Mein Bike bekommt ein stark rot geprÃ¤gtes Tuning verpasst. Rote SchaltrÃ¶llchen sind schon dran ð


----------



## Scarx (3. Dezember 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Welche Vario Sattelstützen fahrt ihr denn am Stereo und auf was muss ich achten? Eine mit Remote brauch ich nicht unbedingt.


ich fahre die reverb mit remote und möchte sie nicht mehr missen... sie ist nicht so einfach zu entlüften aber wenns dann geklappt hat macht ultra viel spaß im gelände...


----------



## Scarx (3. Dezember 2012)

Sie sind zwar noch nicht am Stereo dran aber unboxing macht auch Spaß ;-)


----------



## Kharne (3. Dezember 2012)

XT? Megageile Bremse, hat mich schon mehrfach fat übern Lenker geschmissen wenn ich mit 
dem Zeigefinger etwas zu viel Druck gegeben hab. Im Sitzen, bei 105 Kilo Gewicht und quasi 
jungfräulicher Bremse


----------



## Scarx (4. Dezember 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> XT? Megageile Bremse, hat mich schon mehrfach fat übern Lenker geschmissen wenn ich mit
> dem Zeigefinger etwas zu viel Druck gegeben hab. Im Sitzen, bei 105 Kilo Gewicht und quasi
> jungfräulicher Bremse


Ich freu mich auch schon auf die ersten Testfahrten vor allem mit der 200er Scheibe vorbe  sollte rocken!!
Heute kommen die ispec Teile... dann ab damit aufs bike, morgen die Abschlussprüfung zum Industriemechaniker schreiben  und am Donnerstag ins Gelände. Eine aufregende Woche! ;-)


----------



## Robster01099 (4. Dezember 2012)

Servus zusammen,

würde gerne nochmal das leidige Thema der Reverb Sattelstützen ansprechen wollen.
Nach über 1 Jahr mit dem 2012er Stereo HPC wird es langsam Zeit für ein Upgrade diesbezüglich. Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen und gefahrenen Strecken und auch aus optischen Gründen suche ich nach einer Reverb Sattelstütze ohne Remote, also mit Hebel. Was mir dabei auch wichtig ist, das ich nicht erst mit irgendeiner Reduzierhülse arbeiten muss (insofern dies grundsätzlich umgehen werden kann?). Also um es einfach zu sagen, gesucht wird ein Modell welches direkt bei 34.9mm passt und optisch auch noch was her macht.

Hat da wer von Euch einen guten Tipp???

Rein optisch dachte ich an so eine, allerdings sollten die rot eloxierten Parts eher dezent schwarz, oder blau sein. Passend zum Rahmen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/KIND-SHOCK-SUPER-NATURAL-31-6-REMOTE-I950-UPDATE-INKL-34-9-SHIM-14-CM-/230882579723?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D3926404398824405733%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D360431161095%26#ht_1564wt_1139


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Dezember 2012)

Ohne Remote wird afaik schwierig, von Rock Shox gibt es die Reverb in 34,9, allerdings mit Remote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robster01099 (4. Dezember 2012)

Kennt irgendwer noch andere Alternativen?!


----------



## psx0407 (4. Dezember 2012)

mir ist keine vario-stütze mit durchmesser 34,9 bekannt. ich denke du kommst um eine reduzierhülse nicht drumherum...
aber auch wenn du eine mit 34,9 finden solltest: der "dünne" part ist ja der, der in dem 34,9-sattelstützenrohr verschwindet bzw. andersrum: ständig sichtbar ist, wenn die stütze ausgefahren ist.

ich wollte auch die "massive" optik der original-stütze (34,9) bewahren, aber daran gewöhnt man sich schnell. wirkt also gar nimmer schlimm bei mir...   

die kindshock gab´s mal auch kplt. in schwarz, ist aber schwer zu finden...

viel erfolg.

psx0407


----------



## Kharne (4. Dezember 2012)

Die KS LEV gibt mit 150mm Verstellbereich, ohne Schlaufe, ohne hydraulische Leitung 
und ohne stealth Gedöns. Und sie ist deutlich günstiger als ne 150er Reverb Stealth.

Aber ne hydraulische Stütze ohne Remote ist sinnlos, da kannst du direkt beim Schnellspanner 
bleiben.
Der Sinn der hydraulischen Stütze ist ja, dass du beide Hände am Lenker halten kannst beim 
Sattel absenken. Bspw. für Situationen wo du auf einmal nen versenkten Sattel brauchst 
aber den Lenker nicht loslassen kannst.


----------



## Robster01099 (4. Dezember 2012)

@Kharne: Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann bietet Kind Shock die LEV so an wie ich es mir vorstelle?

Inwiefern das jetzt sinnvoll ist, oder nicht müssen wir glaube ich nicht nochmal von vorn aufrollen. Letztendlich ist das meine Entscheidung.

Hast Du vielleicht einen Link dazu?


----------



## Kharne (4. Dezember 2012)

Wozu, zur LEV?
Wie groß bist du und wie viel Sattelauszug fährst du? Zu den 15cm Verstellweg kommen ja noch ~7cm Einbauhöhe...


----------



## Robster01099 (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin 1,93m, normal fahre ich mit 19cm Sattelauszug. Im Gelände variiert das dann zw. 13-15cm. Hab zwar diverse Varianten der LEV gefunden, aber die von Dir beschriebene war leider bisher noch nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (4. Dezember 2012)

19cm Sattelauszug -7cm Einbauhöhe (Die stehen immer raus!) dann brauchst du ne 125er.

Ich hab grad mal nachgemessen, ich fahr ein 18" mit 15cm Sattelauszug, bei mir würde das garnet wirklich funktionieren, Mist^^

Link zum IBC Test von der KS LEV:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/09/13/fahrbericht-ks-kind-shock-lev-sattelstuetze/


----------



## toyoraner (4. Dezember 2012)

He Schrauber,

So hier mal kurz, wen es interessiert, die Auflösung wie die beiden Umlenkhebel miteinander verbunden sind.
Der linke Umlenkhebel (in Fahrtrichtung) ist per Gewinde befestigt und wird mit einem *10er Imbus* der in den Lagerbolzen zu stecken ist, abgeschraubt. Dann muss man den Lagerbolzen rausziehen. Erst jetzt kann der rechte Umlenkhebel(nach lösen der M3 Klemmschraube) abgenommen werden, da der Lagerbolzen diesen mit einem aussenliegendem Bund hält.


----------



## Robster01099 (4. Dezember 2012)

Kharne,
danke erstmal für die Erklärung und natürlich den Link, auch wenn es nur der Test ist.
Ich werde mich dann die Tage mal weiter belesen und hoffe das ich doch das passende Modell für mich finde.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (5. Dezember 2012)

@ toyoraner: Na da war meine Vermutung ja doch richtig! 

Aber warum hast du das Gleitlager trotzdem geöffnet??? 
Sinn macht das nicht wirklich, außer es war kaputt!


----------



## toyoraner (5. Dezember 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> @ toyoraner: Na da war meine Vermutung ja doch richtig!
> 
> Aber warum hast du das Gleitlager trotzdem geöffnet???
> Sinn macht das nicht wirklich, außer es war kaputt!



Die Gleitbuchse ist ja drinnengeblieben.
Ich wollte einfach schauen, wie alles auf-/zusammengebaut ist, ob Verschleiß/Spiel erkennbar und einfach um alles gründlcih sauber zu machen. Das defekte Gewinde (siehe Bild meines Vor-Vorpostings) des Bolzens für die Befestigung der Sitzstrebe am Umlenkhebel hat ja gezeigt, das Kontrolle gut ist.


----------



## Scarx (5. Dezember 2012)

Leute was sagt ihr zu einer 160er Gabel an nem Stereo 2012? Geometrie im Arsch oder doch sinnvoll...


----------



## Kharne (5. Dezember 2012)

Höhere Front, flacherer Lenkwinkel, höheres Tretlager...
Längerer Radstand, 20mm Steckachse...

2 und 3 sind nicht schlecht weil das Stereo schon extrem tief ist und nen ziemlich steilen LW hat.
Aber die Front steigt schon ziemlich schnell, dann nimm was absenkbares.

4 und 5 sind an sich gut, muss halt gucken obs dir net schon so zu lang ist und ob du dein 
vorderes Laufrad wechseln musst, oder ob sich deine VR Nabe umrüsten lässt.

Von Cube gibts dann aber keine Garantie mehr!


----------



## damz (5. Dezember 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Leute was sagt ihr zu einer 160er Gabel an nem Stereo 2012? Geometrie im Arsch oder doch sinnvoll...



bei mir kommt auch a 160er rein! der lenkwinkel eh mit 68 viel zu steil...


----------



## Scarx (5. Dezember 2012)

ja das tiefe tretlager ist mir auch aufgefallen... lang ist meins allerdings jetzt schon... bin ein 19" und fahre es in 20! aber sind das nicht nur ein paar mm die es dadurch länger wird?! Hmm alles nicht so einfach wa! Aber danke erstmal ;-)


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (6. Dezember 2012)

Warum willst du denn überhaupt eine neue Gabel wenn man fragen darf?

Und nix für Ungut, aber die 10mm mehr an der Front machen kein neues bike draus... das ist Wunschdenken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (6. Dezember 2012)

Ist rein hypothetisch... falls mir der Federweg nicht ausreicht irgendwann mal, hatte mich halt interessiert. Das bike ist jetzt 4 Wochen alt oder so da brauch ich natürlich noch keine Neue Gabel


----------



## Beppe (6. Dezember 2012)

Das kann man so nicht verallgemeinern.

Ein solcher Umbau kann ein Bike sehr wohl komplett verwandelt. Da spielen nicht unbedingt die 10 mm FWsGewinn eine Rolle sondern eine event höhere Steifigkeit, ein besseres Ansprechen bei gleichzeitig besserer FWsAusnutzung und vermindertem Absacken beim Bremsen und Fahren von Stufen.

Zw einer 150mmRevelation und einer Lyrikcoil beispielsweise liegen Welten und geben ansonsten vergleichbaren bikes völlig unterschiedliche Charaktäre.

;-)


___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Und nix für Ungut, aber die 10mm mehr an der Front machen kein neues bike draus... das ist Wunschdenken...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (6. Dezember 2012)

Also du erzählst ja Sachen... da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen. 

Bitte genau lesen! 
Ich bezog mich einzig und allein auf das Plus von 10mm an der Front!
Nicht auf die Unterschiede bei Verwendung von verschiedenen Gabeltypen oder Federungssystemen...

Klar soweit?


----------



## Kharne (6. Dezember 2012)

Weiss jemand was das ´12er Stereo für ne Bremsaufnahme hinten hat? 160mm PM?


----------



## messias (6. Dezember 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was das ´12er Stereo für ne Bremsaufnahme hinten hat? 160mm PM?



Ne, hat noch IS.


----------



## niclas_m (7. Dezember 2012)

Robster01099 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> würde gerne nochmal das leidige Thema der Reverb Sattelstützen ansprechen wollen.
> Nach über 1 Jahr mit dem 2012er Stereo HPC wird es langsam Zeit für ein Upgrade diesbezüglich. [...]



Falls es noch aktuell ist bei dir:
Ich hab auch das 2012er HPC und verwende die Reduzierhülse von Sixpack: 
http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=328

Funktioniert gut. Das einzige was mich kurz stutzig gemacht hat, sind die Riefen auf der Außenseite vom drehen...


----------



## darkandy9929 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ja den Adapter hab ich auch geht wunderbar.


----------



## Scarx (7. Dezember 2012)

Hab ihn auch und die Riefen denke ich sind gewollt dadurch entsteht eine größere oberfleche und die rauheit verhindert ein ungewolltes Bewegen der Hülse...


----------



## darkandy9929 (7. Dezember 2012)

was für Riefen  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niclas_m (7. Dezember 2012)

Rillen entlang des Umfangs, de beim Drehen der Hülse entstehen. Würde mich wundern wenn die gewollt wären, Sattelstützen sind ja auch aalglatt. Ich hab mal vermutet die sind aus Fertigungsgründen drin (Zeit, Preis,...). 

Hatte erst etwas Bedenken, weil Karbon meines Sissens ungern auf scharfe Katnten (wie die Riegen) gepresst werden will.
(Ist das nicht auch der Grund für die Montagepaste, oder was macht die?)


----------



## Scarx (7. Dezember 2012)

Die ergänzt würde ich sagen...
Aber Zeitgründe?! Meines Wissens nach, reden wir hier von Vorschubgeschwindigkeiten von ein paar sekunden länger bzw wenn die Umdrehungsfrequenz erhöht wird keinem Zeitverlust. Entweder die sind faul oder die spalten das Rohr bevor sie es drehen oder es ist gewollt. Wie werden es wohl nie erfahren


----------



## Hmmwv (8. Dezember 2012)

Die sparen sich einfach den Schlichtvorgang und somit Zeit.


----------



## darkandy9929 (8. Dezember 2012)

um was geht den überhaupt, kann mir einer mal sagen ?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (8. Dezember 2012)

*

*


----------



## Kharne (8. Dezember 2012)

wickedstyle schrieb:


> Ich!
> Ich habe meine Gabel zu Gino von Flatout-suspensions gebracht und bin mehr als zufrieden. Die spricht jetzt sehr sensibel an, so wie es sein soll!
> Für den Dämpfer hat er nur die Freigabe von Fox diese zu warten, also hat mein RP23 die Reise nach England gemacht. Der Support von Push sagte mir, dass ein Tuning für deutsche Kunden nicht möglich sei wegen irgendwelcher Lizenzen von Fox. Also hat ein Freund aus England alles für mich übernommen.
> Als der Dämpfer aus England zurück war, hab ich nun endlich ein sensibel arbeitendes Heck OHNE Durchschläge wegsacken etc. Jeder der mein Stereo danach gefahren ist, will nun so ein Fahrwerk! Vergleich zu vorher wie hell und dunkel!
> ...



Hi,

hab da nochmal ne Frage. 
Push sind in den US, hast du also den Dämpfer zu TfTuned geschickt? 
Oder haben die ne Filiale in UK?

Der Dämpfer ist bei meinem Stereo das nächste Projekt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wickedstyle (8. Dezember 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab da nochmal ne Frage.
> Push sind in den US, hast du also den Dämpfer zu TfTuned geschickt?
> ...



Bei denen: http://www.tftunedshox.com/contact/contact.aspx 
der Freund war vor Ort in der "Werkstatt".


----------



## Kharne (8. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar, weil du hattest ja geschrieben, dass dein Dämpfer bei Push war ;-)


----------



## Scarx (8. Dezember 2012)

Na toll danke leute-.- ich dachte schon ich müsse mit den Fox elementen so leben wie sie sind und nun kommt ihr daher und eröffnet einem, dass man sich mit dem Lockout-feeling in der Gabel auf Strecken mit kleineren Schlägen und einem durchschlagedem Dämpfer bei eigentlich idealem druck, nicht zufrieden geben muss???
Und jetzt muss ich noch bis zum 27.12. warten bis ich wieder Lohn bekomme... 
Es gibt also doch Weihnachtswunder


----------



## wickedstyle (8. Dezember 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Alles klar, weil du hattest ja geschrieben, dass dein Dämpfer bei Push war ;-)



Push Tuning. Hast danach auch einen tollen Aufkleber als Beweis auf dem Dämpfer.


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (9. Dezember 2012)

Super-Klasse, sieht echt stark aus. Hat einige Stunden gekostet?




ChrissT23 schrieb:


> So ich bin heute fertig geworden mit meinem Eigenbau Muddyboard.
> 
> So hats angefangen
> 
> ...


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (9. Dezember 2012)

Hotze-Blotz schrieb:


> Super-Klasse, sieht echt stark aus. Hat einige Stunden gekostet?


 
Meine "Billig-Version" (vor dem Lackieren) deckt aber nicht nur Dämpfer, sondern kompl. Umwerfereinheit ab


----------



## Cirest (10. Dezember 2012)

ein ahoi an alle! 

wollt mal fragen was ihr für vorbaulägen am stereo fahrt! ...würde meinen 105mm gegen einen kürzeren austauschen ...


----------



## darkandy9929 (10. Dezember 2012)

ich fahre nen 50mm ! Mittlerweile hab ich mich gut dran gewöhnt und fährt sich gut!


----------



## derAndre (10. Dezember 2012)

60mm Superforce. Wiegt nichts und hält für immer ;-)

40-50 finde ich am Stereo arg kurz aber jeder jeck is anders


----------



## Anselmus (10. Dezember 2012)

Hab auch 50mm. Am Anfang bisschen Umgewöhnung, aber finde es jetzt von der Position für bergab besser..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (10. Dezember 2012)

Cirest schrieb:


> ein ahoi an alle!
> 
> wollt mal fragen was ihr für vorbaulägen am stereo fahrt! ...würde meinen 105mm gegen einen kürzeren austauschen ...



Warum soll's denn ein kürzerer Vorbau sein? Weil's im Trend liegt? 
Die Länge muss zu deinen Massen und deinem Fahrstil passen, ich behaupte mal da bringt so eine unspezifische Umfrage hier eher nichts.


----------



## Cirest (10. Dezember 2012)

warum? weil ich in technischem, steilen terrein zu frontlastig und durch den langen vorbau wenig agil bin ..war jetz 3 jahre mit dem 105er am weg.... werde dem trend mal auf den zahn fühlen^^

 ... den 60mm Superforce hab ich auch im auge


----------



## austriacarp (10. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich ist ein kürzerer Vorbau besser bei einen Bike das von Haus aus schon fronlastig ist bin meines nach langen probieren mit einen 50iger Vorbau gefahren


----------



## toyoraner (10. Dezember 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Zu zwei:
> Ob du die einzeln bekommst... kommt auf den Händler an.
> Generell gibt's Ersatz nur über die normalen (teuren) Schrauben-Kits von CUBE.
> Nachfragen schadet aber ja nicht...


 

War heute mal bei einem Cubehändler um die Ecke. Der hatte sogar einen Bolzen mit Schraube einzeln da - nur wollte er 15!!!! uronen
dafür -wow. Ich habe nunmal den Händler kontaktiert von dem ich das Rahmenkit gekauft habe....


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (10. Dezember 2012)

Meiner wollte "nur" 7.
Aber auch 15 sind immer noch besser als 80! 

Oder du hast jmd, der dir das Dingen dreht...


----------



## Scarx (11. Dezember 2012)

Hey wie sieht das eigentlich aus bei den standards wie manual und bunny hop? Bringt einem da der kürzere vorbau was, weil ich mit dem mir eh etwas zu langen Bike die front kaum hoch bekomme. Und beim ams gings leichter...


----------



## derAndre (11. Dezember 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Hey wie sieht das eigentlich aus bei den standards wie manual und bunny hop? Bringt einem da der kürzere vorbau was, weil ich mit dem mir eh etwas zu langen Bike die front kaum hoch bekomme. Und beim ams gings leichter...



Ob ein Manual zu den Standards gehört sei mal dahin gestellt aber ein kürzerer Vorbau wirkt sich definitiv darauf aus. Ob zum guten oder schlechten hängt davon ab wie sehr Du Dich an Deinen langen gewöhnt hast ;-) Ich habe das Gefühl der lange Hebel erleichtert das Hochziehen aber ich halte es für möglich das das täuscht. Jedenfalls ist mein Bunnyhop trotz kurzem Vorbau immer noch nicht hoch genug um über ne Parkbank zu springen und Gee Athertons Manual ist auch immer noch länger als meiner. Egal wie lang der Vorbau ist: alles eine Frage der Übung.


----------



## damz (11. Dezember 2012)

ganz ehrlich: mit kurzen vorbau und etwas mehr rize geht der bunnyhopp und manual einfacher. scholl allein aus dem grund dann beim weg reissen dein schwerpunkt etwas weiter über der hr achse is. so kannst dich mehr spielen. aber wenns zb, dich voll in die kurve legen willst oder bergauf kletten, is das natürlcih vom nachteil, weils etwas weniger druck aufs vr machst. 

btw, heut bau i die vorvarinate meines stereo zam  GAGAGAGA!!!!


----------



## JimPanse89 (11. Dezember 2012)

ahhh hier mal mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (11. Dezember 2012)

sehr geil! die blauen naben würden sich in meinem auch sehr sexy machen


----------



## JimPanse89 (11. Dezember 2012)

und es fährt sich echt super... ich bin froh das ich dieses genommen hab


----------



## Scarx (11. Dezember 2012)

Hat schonmal jemand an einen verstellbarden Vorbau gedacht?! Ich melde glaube ich ein patent an...


----------



## Kharne (11. Dezember 2012)

Sowas gibts schon längst, aber nur für geschraubte Steuersätze an Trekkingrädern.


----------



## Scarx (11. Dezember 2012)

Damn! Egal dann muss ich halt auf trekking umsteigen und damit die trails runter xD


----------



## Maas89 (11. Dezember 2012)

JimPanse89 schrieb:


> ahhh hier mal mein neues Spielzeug



Genau das gleiche hab ich mir dieses Jahr auch gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (11. Dezember 2012)

zu 70% is es fertig.... a paar teile kommen weg, a paar dazu, und a paar überhaupt  
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/8995010/


----------



## Kharne (11. Dezember 2012)

Weiß net, schwarze Standrohre und weiße Tauchrohre, dass passt irgendwie garnicht. Was ist das für ne Gabel, ne MZ55?


----------



## damz (12. Dezember 2012)

is ne allmountain 4... mit umgebauten innenleben. habs von stahlfeder auf luft umgebaut. geht sau geil! 

schwarze rohre sehn auf jedenfall 100x besser als normale rohre aus, mit einer frabe, die man garned definieren kann... was kommt nach kashima? khaki?


----------



## Kharne (12. Dezember 2012)

Puh, schwarze Tauchrohre mit goldenen Standrohren finde ich allemal besser als deine Farbkombi ;-)


----------



## Anselmus (12. Dezember 2012)

Finde auch das messingwasauchimmerfarbene Standrohre besser. Für mich sehen schwarze Standrohre so nach Baumarkt aus 

Aber jedem, wie es ihm/ihr gefällt.


----------



## JimPanse89 (12. Dezember 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche hab ich mir dieses Jahr auch gekauft




 und biste zufrieden? also meine Erwartungen wurden sogar übertroffen muss dazu sagen das es auch mein erstes richtiges Fully is


----------



## Maas89 (12. Dezember 2012)

Bin sehr zufrieden, ist auch mein erstes Fully. Hält einiges aus und macht den Berg runter richtig Spaß  Bergauf geht es eigentlich auch ganz gut


----------



## Scarx (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich war echt erstaunt über das stereo. Es geht 95% so gut wie ein AMS125 mit sehr viel längeren Oberrohr die Berge hoch. Dank der Gabel natürlich!
Darum frage ich mich ob eine 160er da überhaupt nachteile bietet wenn diese auch absenkbar wäre...


----------



## damz (12. Dezember 2012)

Baumarkt..... oida! selber! das kashimaklumpad kannst ja mit nix ausgleichn aussere andere goldteile. bunter hund, das war a mal.... das kann nix. hätt wenigstens a paar positive feedbacks erwartet, hauptsach selber stangenware fahren. pff..... 

aber desto trotz. es is zu 90% fertig. andren sattel drauf unf anderen vorbau und i binn dann happy. 

feedback: die ersten 50 km haben mich positiv überrascht. kein wippen, kein flex so wie ichs will. nachteil: i komm mit der ferse am hinterbau an. und geht recht zaach aufs hinterrad. aber wie erwähnt, vorbau muss i kürzeren drauf tun. geiles teil!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkandy9929 (12. Dezember 2012)

mein stereo ist auch das erste fully was mir wirklich gefällt und damit auch gerne Fahre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (12. Dezember 2012)

Mir meins auch!!! 

es von mir aus mit der allmountian custom gabel "baumarktstyle" aber findet 1 baumarktbike dass mit schwarz beschichteten standrohren verkauft wird ! nur eins!!!! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1271856


----------



## darkandy9929 (12. Dezember 2012)

nettes Bike


----------



## Kharne (12. Dezember 2012)

Nice, fährst du mit einem Kettenblatt und Rennradkasette?


----------



## damz (12. Dezember 2012)

ja. 36vorn 11-28 hinten.


----------



## Kharne (12. Dezember 2012)

Na gut, als reines Stadtbike braucht man mehr auch nicht. Ich bin froh dass ich für lange steile Anstiege 24/36 hab


----------



## damz (13. Dezember 2012)

ja in der stadt hab i keine sehr steilen ansitiege.... bin vor jahren testweise mal mit einem 22er vorn gfahren und hab den umwerfer genau 2x im jahr gebraucht..... und der war so versaut dass er ned gangen is.... also weg damit


----------



## JimPanse89 (13. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## Scarx (13. Dezember 2012)

kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen was da schief gelaufen ist? Musste vorhin mitten in der Pampa die kette abtrennen so weit wie es ging, weil sich die Kette so dermaßen fest hinter diese komische Schweißnaht gezogen hatte, dass sie sich nicht mehr bewegen ließ. Hat ordenliche Macken reingehauen und mich echt schockiert wie sich die Kette überhaupt da unten reinziehen kann...


----------



## Scarx (13. Dezember 2012)

ich erklärs mal kurz... gemeint ist die Schweißnaht auf dem Foto direkt über dem offenen Kettenglied. Die Kette sitzt zwischen dem Rahmen hinter dieser Naht und dem 36er Kettenblatt (die kette ist weder auf dem 24er noch auf dem 36er sondern direkt dazwischen... was hab ich falsch gemacht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunse (13. Dezember 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> ich erklärs mal kurz... gemeint ist die Schweißnaht auf dem Foto direkt über dem offenen Kettenglied. Die Kette sitzt zwischen dem Rahmen hinter dieser Naht und dem 36er Kettenblatt (die kette ist weder auf dem 24er noch auf dem 36er sondern direkt dazwischen... was hab ich falsch gemacht?!



Sowas nennt man pech 
hatte sowas ähnliches auch schonmal.
Passiert wenn sich die Kette aufgrund von Schlägen vom Blatt wirft und dazwischen hängt und man dann ausversehen in die Kurbel tritt. Dann drück man die Kette schön rein.
Deshalb nach der harten Abfahrt mal kurz checken, ob die Kette noch auf dem Blatt ist bevor man loskurbelt.


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. Dezember 2012)

Ist mir auch schon öfters passiert, allerdings ging die Kette bei mir immer wieder raus.


----------



## OIRAM (13. Dezember 2012)

*Hey Bochumer

Das kann mehrere ursachen haben.
Von nem verschlissenen Kettenblatt,  der Kette bis hin zum falschen oder garnicht vorhandenen Schmiermittel, sofern die Kette von unten eingezogen ist.
Von oben, hat der Iserlohner ja schon was zu geschrieben.

Helfen kann da auch ne Kettenführung.

Beste Grüße aus Hamm, Mario
*


----------



## Scarx (13. Dezember 2012)

Okay wunderbar vielen danke Leute!! Über eine Kefü hatte ich auch schon länger nachgedacht! Die kette hat sich von unten reingezogen... Aber gereinigt und geschmiert wurde sie erst am letzten Samstag also denke ich sollte da nicht das problem liegen... wenn ich so drüber nachdenke ist das beim runterschalten vom 36er aufs 24er passiert...


----------



## Kharne (13. Dezember 2012)

Umerfer gescheit einstellen und ne C-Guide dran. RollenKeFü geht ja leider net beim Stereo


----------



## OIRAM (13. Dezember 2012)

*@ Scarx

Ok, hab ich mir fast gedacht, so wie die Kette da eingeklemmt ist.
Wenn das öfter vorkommt, Kette wechseln.
Fals die neu ist, brauch Sie ne Zeit zum Einlaufen.
Beim runterschalten einfach n bisschen Druck von den Pedalen nehmen.
Ich mach mein Kettenblätter ab und zu mit ner weichen Drahtbürste sauber
Guckst Du unter "Chainsuck" 
http://www.wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Chainsuck

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (13. Dezember 2012)

Habe das wort schon gehört wusste nur nicht was das ist! danke für die Aufklärung... ist bis jetzt 2 mal passiert und ich glaube ich werde mir ein neues Kettenblatt besorgen müssen. Eine neue Kette habe ich noch am AMS ein teureres Messingmodel das sollte besser laufen als die 10 kette die verbaut war... ich denke eh das die kette das nicht gut überstanden hat die klemmung und das verbiegen... und der Umwerfer ist echt nicht so easy einzustellen bei dem "großen Sprung" auf den Blättern aber das werde ich wohl hinbekommen müssen xD danke euch allen... 
Achso und ist ne Kettenführung bei chainsucks eher von nachteil, da dadurch ja die Kette noch weiter nach oben gehoben wird oder hat das darauf keine Auswirkungen?


----------



## Kharne (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte noch keinen Chainsuck, und schonen tu ich das Stereo wirklich net 

Nehm ne SLX Kette, kostet im Internet ~15â¬. Deore KettenblÃ¤tter sind vollkommen ausreichend 
und halten lange, weil aus Stahl.

Was fÃ¼r ne KB Kombi fÃ¤hrst du? 24/38? Hat der Umwerfer auch eine KapazitÃ¤t von 14 ZÃ¤hnen? 
Sonst wirst du den nie gescheit einstellen kÃ¶nnen.

Und demnÃ¤chst VOR dem Berg runterschalten, dass es am Berg net so toll klappt hast du 
ja jetzt gemerkt


----------



## Scarx (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre 24/36.  umwerfer ist Shimano Deore XT FD-M780 Top Swing, 34.9mm, 10-speed
Das 36er ist von NC17 werde mir aber wohl diesmal was anderes holen shimano machg ja auch ordentliche xD


----------



## Scarx (13. Dezember 2012)

Und ich habe natürlich vor dem Berg geschaltet 
und hat trotzdem nicht so geil funktioniert xD


----------



## Anselmus (14. Dezember 2012)

Hatte ich bisher 2 mal gehabt. Seitdem hatte ich immer Werkzeug dabei, um die Kurbel loszumachen. Hab mir dann ne fatz-design Kettenführung drangemacht und seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (14. Dezember 2012)

Ein beherzter Tritt auf die Kurbel (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn) und die Kette ist "normalerweise" wieder frei. 
Ist nicht die schönste Methode aber bevor ich unterwegs die Kurbel löse oder ggfs. zu Fuß nach hause laufe...  Die Macken im Rahmen sind dann eh schon drin.

Hatte das schon 3 Mal und bisher gings immer anderes herum wieder raus.
Das klappt natürlich nur, wenn man nicht bereits 2m Kette in die Kurbel gezogen hat ... wenn ich mir das auf dem Bild anschaue, solltest du wohl doch besser die Kurbel lösen.

*@ Kharne:* eine RollenKeFü geht übrigens sehr wohl beim Stereo. 

Hatte selber mal die NC-17 Stinger montiert. Du musst lediglich ein wenig dran feilen damit die Schwinge nicht im Weg ist.
Gibt hier im Forum noch mehr Leute die damit unterwegs sind.


----------



## Kharne (14. Dezember 2012)

Die Stinger ist keine RollenKeFü, sondern so en Kompromissteil wie die C-Guide.
RollenKeFÜ ist für mich sowas wie ne e.13 TRS Dual. Und sowas kriegst du nicht dran ohne groß zu basteln.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (14. Dezember 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Stinger ist keine RollenKeFü, sondern so en Kompromissteil wie die C-Guide.
> RollenKeFÜ ist für mich sowas wie ne e.13 TRS Dual. Und sowas kriegst du nicht dran ohne groß zu basteln.



Also der Begriff "RollenKeFÜ" ist sicherlich kein Fachausdruck. 
Für mich jedenfalls ist die Stinger eine KeFü mit "Rolle".

Die KeFü die du da ansprichst ist vom Prinzip gleich... unten noch ein zusätzlicher bash dran...
Und was du nun als "Kompromissteil" defininierst ist wieder ne andere Angelegenheit... jedenfalls passt die Stinger (kleine Feileinlage vorausgesetzt) und verrichtet ihrern Dienst wahrsl. nicht wesentlich schlechter als die e.13 TRS Dual.


----------



## rODAHn (14. Dezember 2012)

Mal wieder ein altes...


----------



## rosso19842 (14. Dezember 2012)

HI

Hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit einem Stereo 29?Fahreindrücke usw....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (14. Dezember 2012)

ja ein freund is damit gfahren. is der meinung, dass es ein komplett anderes bike is, aber kein stereo. i verstehs ned warum a seriöser hersteller a komplett anderes bike entwickelt und ihm den selben namen gibt. das flatline von rocky heisst auch ned RMX...


----------



## Scarx (14. Dezember 2012)

Netter LRS ;-)


----------



## Unze77 (15. Dezember 2012)

damz schrieb:


> ja ein freund is damit gfahren. is der meinung, dass es ein komplett anderes bike is, aber kein stereo. i verstehs ned warum a seriöser hersteller a komplett anderes bike entwickelt und ihm den selben namen gibt. das flatline von rocky heisst auch ned RMX...



Da gibts eigentlich nichts zu verstehn. Produkte werden weiterentwickelt und das is auch gut so. Bei jeder Neuentwicklung gibts Leute die sich dann zu Wort melden, wie geil und um wie viel besser doch das Alte war. Aber die Entwickler sind keine Dummköpfe, die wissen schon was sie machen und so seh ich das auch hier. Die meisten Erfahrungsberichte hier fallen positiv aus. Und wenn ich mich ein paar Jahre zurück erinnere, war genau das gleiche gemecker da als der Wechsel vom 2008er Model aufs neue "Layout" kam. - Wie gesagt, immer das Gleiche....


----------



## Scarx (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube es ging nur um den Namen! Ich denke auch, dass wenn man ein Bike so gravierend ändert (dämpferposition/ Hinterbau/ Geometrie/ WLS-oberrohr .) man dem Bike einen anderen Namen geben sollte und sich so etwas von der Erwartungshaltung der Stereo- fahrer distanziert!
Man kann ja sagen, dass das neue Bike an die stelle des alten so und so im Bereich AM/ Enduro usw. Treten soll. Haben sie ja mit dem Fritzz jetzt auch gemacht! Aber im grunde ist sas doch alles egal, solange das Bike gut ist!


----------



## Kharne (15. Dezember 2012)

Mich woschd, ich hab noch ein altes und finds geil! 
Wenn wieder Budget da ist wird der Dämpfer dann noch an TfTuned geschickt und dann ist erstmal gut. 
Oder vllt doch noch ein Syntave LRS, ne Variostütze und ein paar Teile entlacken und eloxieren lassen?


----------



## Scarx (15. Dezember 2012)

Beim tuning bin ich auch dabei ;-) und ne Kefü und neue Kettenblätter. Dann ist aber auch bei mir erst mal schluss


----------



## Kharne (15. Dezember 2012)

Die C-Guide arbeitet in Verbindung mit einem kurzen XT (non Shadow+!) erstaunlich gut, hab kaum Geklapper von der Kette.


----------



## Scarx (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde mir wohl die Stinger holen und ein wenig feilen


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (16. Dezember 2012)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Da gibts eigentlich nichts zu verstehn. Produkte werden weiterentwickelt und das is auch gut so. Bei jeder Neuentwicklung gibts Leute die sich dann zu Wort melden, wie geil und um wie viel besser doch das Alte war. Aber die Entwickler sind keine Dummköpfe, die wissen schon was sie machen und so seh ich das auch hier. Die meisten Erfahrungsberichte hier fallen positiv aus. Und wenn ich mich ein paar Jahre zurück erinnere, war genau das gleiche gemecker da als der Wechsel vom 2008er Model aufs neue "Layout" kam. - Wie gesagt, immer das Gleiche....



Dem gibt's nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (16. Dezember 2012)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Da gibts eigentlich nichts zu verstehn. Produkte werden weiterentwickelt und das is auch gut so. Bei jeder Neuentwicklung gibts Leute die sich dann zu Wort melden, wie geil und um wie viel besser doch das Alte war. Aber die Entwickler sind keine Dummköpfe, die wissen schon was sie machen und so seh ich das auch hier. Die meisten Erfahrungsberichte hier fallen positiv aus. Und wenn ich mich ein paar Jahre zurück erinnere, war genau das gleiche gemecker da als der Wechsel vom 2008er Model aufs neue "Layout" kam. - Wie gesagt, immer das Gleiche....



weiter entwickeln wäre für mich wenns an carbon hinterbau dazu gemacht hätten oder den lenkwinkel flacher, aber das neue teil is ein 100% anderes bike. das is ke weiterentwicklung, das is neu erfindn. (eines 08/15 4gelenkers.... ) is so.


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. Dezember 2012)

damz schrieb:


> weiter entwickeln wäre für mich wenns an carbon hinterbau dazu gemacht hätten oder den lenkwinkel flacher, aber das neue teil is ein 100% anderes bike. das is ke weiterentwicklung, das is neu erfindn. (eines 08/15 4gelenkers.... ) is so.


 

sehe ich genauso!!

es hat mit den Stereo vorgänger nix mehr zu tun!


----------



## Kharne (16. Dezember 2012)

Jo, ein nicht mehr ganz so degressiver Hinterbau, kombiniert mit nem gescheit abgestimmten 
Dämpfer und nem etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel wäre cool gewesen.

Was da jetzt rausgekommen ist ist ein auf superleicht getrimmtes Pseudoenduro (Hat ja 160mm Federweg)


----------



## darkandy9929 (16. Dezember 2012)

dann auch nur noch 680B oder 27,5 Zoll oder 29er ! Kein 26er mehr! Dazu nur noch Carbon Dreck! Naja.


----------



## Kharne (16. Dezember 2012)

Carbon ist kein Dreck, Carbon ist was tolles, aber schweineteuer und je nach Belastungsart 
gehts schneller übern Jordan als Alu.

Keine 26er mehr, jup. 
Wenn ich 650B fahren will knall ich mir Maxxis Highroller drauf, dann hab ich fast die gleiche Reifenhöhe. 
Und 29er sind was für CC Feilen und Racefullys, nix für ein leichtes, wendiges! Spaßfully. 
Und das ist das alte Stereo nunmal für mich.

Denn wer kann bitteschön schon en kompaktes 29er bauen? Das neue 2SoulCycles Enduro 
Hardtail ist das einzige mir bekannte. Das hat dafür kürzere Kettenstreben als ein Demo


----------



## damz (16. Dezember 2012)

ja was solls.... in meine augen hat cube das stereo sterben lassen als der kult ders mal war.... i wäre dafür dass alle, die ein neues stereo haben und sich so drauf aufgeilen, sich einen eigenen thread auf machen und dort den kopf drüber zerbrechen wie scheiss toll ihr 0815 4geleneker is, auch wenns andere radgrössen oder carbon is. 

mein hpc is auch carbon. und? long live the stereo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (16. Dezember 2012)

damz schrieb:


> ja was solls.... in meine augen hat cube das stereo sterben lassen als der kult ders mal war.... i wäre dafür dass alle, die ein neues stereo haben und sich so drauf aufgeilen, sich einen eigenen thread auf machen und dort den kopf drüber zerbrechen wie scheiss toll ihr 0815 4geleneker is, auch wenns andere radgrössen oder carbon is.
> 
> mein hpc is auch carbon. und? long live the stereo!


 

das mit den carbon ist bei mir allegmein ich bin halt kein fan davon  jeder das seine!

Ja so ist es Cube hat den Wahren Stereo zum Grabe gebracht!

Bin ich auch der meinung die die den neuen 0815 haben sollen sich nun ihr eigenden Thread eröffnen!


----------



## damz (16. Dezember 2012)

ja das stereo is mein erstes carbon bike. mal sehn wie lang es lebt. nur weils carbon is bekommt es keine sonderbehandlung


----------



## JDEM (16. Dezember 2012)

Bei dem ganzen Schmarrn hier, lösch ich wohl mal mein Abo für den Thread...


----------



## Unze77 (16. Dezember 2012)

damz schrieb:


> ja was solls.... in meine augen hat cube das stereo sterben lassen als der kult ders mal war.... i wäre dafür dass alle, die ein neues stereo haben und sich so drauf aufgeilen, sich einen eigenen thread auf machen und dort den kopf drüber zerbrechen wie scheiss toll ihr 0815 4geleneker is, auch wenns andere radgrössen oder carbon is.
> 
> mein hpc is auch carbon. und? long live the stereo!




Sorry damz, aber wenn du keinen Vogel hast, dann weiß ich's auch nicht.


----------



## damz (16. Dezember 2012)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Sorry damz, aber wenn du keinen Vogel hast, dann weiß ich's auch nicht.



sry. ich muss dich entäuschen, i hab kan vogel. i hab an hund. und das recht auf meinungsfreiheit!


----------



## funmaker2001de (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich finde das alte Stereo auch  besser wie das neue. Binngerade am Neuaufbau eines 07er Stereos und habe das 2012er von einem bekannten gestern gefahren. 
Finde meins angenehmer zum fahren auch wenn es kein Carbon hat. Sind ja eh nur ein paar 100gr. Unterschied


----------



## Kharne (16. Dezember 2012)

Wir reden hier vom Umstieg vom 12er aufs 13er


----------



## kubitix (16. Dezember 2012)

Hat mehr was von Kindergarten, oder spätpubertärem Gehabe. Das Forum entwickelt sich weiter, nicht immer im positiven Sinne.


----------



## Scarx (16. Dezember 2012)

damz schrieb:


> sry. ich muss dich entäuschen, i hab kan vogel. i hab an hund. und das recht auf meinungsfreiheit!


Das vielleicht schon, aber noch lange nicht das Recht jemanden auszuschließen. Gott sei dank!
Und auch die neuen Stereos und vor allem ihre Fans haben hier volle darseinsberechtigung!


----------



## damz (16. Dezember 2012)

kinder garten oder afoch kultstatus eines geilen bikes? 
ich hab mich fürs stereo vor jahren entscheiden und endlich hab ich eins. die einzigartige optik und das seltene design des hinterbaus waren der grund. 

wenn i das alte stereo seh, dann seh i was originelles.
wenn i das neue stereo betrachte, dann seh i 100 andere bikes. 

kubitix: WORD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (17. Dezember 2012)

Das neue Stereo sieht zwar aus wie ein 0815 Bike hat aber mit Sicherheit einen besseren Hinterbau wie das alte nur leider stimmt Preis Leistungs Verhältnis nicht mehr wie es beim alten der Fall war.


----------



## Soldi (17. Dezember 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Das neue Stereo sieht zwar aus wie ein 0815 Bike hat aber mit Sicherheit einen besseren Hinterbau wie das alte nur leider stimmt Preis Leistungs Verhältnis nicht mehr wie es beim alten der Fall war.


Ich denke auch, dass das "alte Konzept" am Limit ist und dass ein Neuanfang nötig war. Das "alte Stereo" war mit dem Federweg an der Grenze des Machbaren, die Position des Dämpfers ist eigentlich ein NoGo und wenn ich an mein 2007er Stereo zurück denke fällt mir zuerst ein, dass der Reifen im Neuzustand am serienmäsig verbauten Dämpferschutzblech streifte! Mir gefällt das neue Rahmenkonzept besser, da es mehr Potenzial hat. Ich fahr aber so lange mein aktuelles, bis es ordentliche Komponentenmixes gibt und das neue System ausgereift ist. Zum Thema Carbon:
Ich habe aktuell ein 2012 Stereo Super HPC SL und würde das Bike vom Rahmen her so wieder kaufen! Das Bike wird auch so wie es ist durch die Bikeparks gelassen, wenn was nicht hebt wird es ersetzt. Die schwächsten Glieder des Bikes waren bis jetzt die Formula Bremsen, die Rockshox Reverb und der Fizik-Sattel. Beim Rahmen mache ich mir keine Sorgen, im Gegenteil, ich finde, dass die Lagersitze Im Carbonbike besser gestaltet sind, als die "schlampig ausgefrästen" meines Stereos mit Alurahmen, was sich gewaltig im Lagerverschleiß bemerkbar macht.
 Vor 15-20 Jahren gab es die gleiche Diskussion, ob Stahl oder Alu der bessere Werkstoff ist. Man muss ja nicht auf den jeweils aktuellen Werkstoff umsteigen und wenn es Leute gibt die am "alten Rahmenkonzept" festhalten, ich stelle gerne meine "gebrauchten Bikes" zur Verfügung, damit Euch das Material nicht aus geht.


----------



## Kharne (17. Dezember 2012)

Hat das neue Stereo überhaupt ne ISCG Aufnahme?

Wenn nein -> fail, was will ich denn dann mit 160mm Federweg? Kommt aufs Gleiche raus wie 
das Genius LT, 180mm Federweg unterm Arsch aber von Scott nur fürs Touren fahren vorgesehen 
und freigegeben.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (17. Dezember 2012)

_"Carbon-Dreck"
"0815 Gelenker"_

Sind hier nur noch Spätpubertierende unterwegs???

Und wenn ich dann schon solche Signaturen lese...
"BIKE UND SCHWANZ BENUTZT MAN GANZ ! "

Da brauchst mit so was gar nicht mehr weiter diskutieren...


----------



## darkandy9929 (17. Dezember 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> _"Carbon-Dreck"_
> _"0815 Gelenker"_
> 
> Sind hier nur noch Spätpubertierende unterwegs???
> ...


 
sorry für meine Ausdruckweise  Ich sag jetzt mal so damit abzuschließen! Jeder soll glücklich werden mit den Bike ob nun Carbon oder in Alu


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (17. Dezember 2012)

darkandy9929 schrieb:


> sorry für meine Ausdruckweise  ...



Kann ja mal passieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bin aktuell auch kein Fan von Carbon, aber lediglich weil der Preis verglichen zu Alu (noch) zu hoch ist...

Und  zum "0815 Gelenker": Auch dafür gibt's technisch gesehen gute Gründe  also warum sollte CUBE hier keinen neuen Weg einschlagen?
Aber wie bei jeder Weiterentwicklung gibt's anfangs immer Querulanten...
Kurzum: es muss euch nicht gefallen, aber die Entwicklung geht weiter... ob's euch gefällt oder nicht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zuletzt an die Besitzer der neuen Stereos: postet eure bikes bitte fleißig weiter hier im Thread!


----------



## damz (18. Dezember 2012)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann schon solche Signaturen lese...
> "BIKE UND SCHWANZ BENUTZT MAN GANZ ! "
> 
> Da brauchst mit so was gar nicht mehr weiter diskutieren...



LMAO! was kann i dafür wennd dein bike und deinen schwanz nur zur häfte benutzt   das tut mir ja so leid! bekommst a bussi von mir  

das alte stereo hatte durchaus noch weiternetwicklungspotenziall, eigenen carbon hinterbau, flacheren lenkwinkel, iscg aufname, längeren dämpfer... aber egal. game is over. 

btw, hautz ir auch manchmal beim fahren mit die fersen am hinterbau an? das is ma bis jetzt nur am alten demo 9 passiert... das hatte auch an wirklich breiten hinterbau bnei 68mm innenlagerbuchse...  

cheers!


----------



## darkandy9929 (18. Dezember 2012)

damz schrieb:


> LMAO! was kann i dafür wennd dein bike und deinen schwanz nur zur häfte benutzt   das tut mir ja so leid! bekommst a bussi von mir
> 
> das alte stereo hatte durchaus noch weiternetwicklungspotenziall, eigenen carbon hinterbau, flacheren lenkwinkel, iscg aufname, längeren dämpfer... aber egal. game is over.
> 
> ...


 

ja mir passiert es auch das ich manhcmal an den hinterbau anstoße mit der Ferse an das nervt einwenig


----------



## damz (18. Dezember 2012)

und i dachte i hab was mit meine füsse.....  i denk man gewöhnt sich dran. 

vielleicht grössere pedale dran... 
​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (18. Dezember 2012)

ja hab ich extra größere pedalen dran gemacht aber ab und zu stoß man denoch dran  ja man gewöhnt sich dran wenn man nur den fully fährt ich fahr aber auch noch 28er Fitness Bike und MTB HT und Stereo


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (18. Dezember 2012)

damz schrieb:


> LMAO! was kann i dafür wennd dein bike und deinen schwanz nur zur häfte benutzt   das tut mir ja so leid! bekommst a bussi von mir
> ...



Man kann das was *Unze77* gesagt hat eigentlich nur noch mal wiederholen:

Du hast *ganz eindeutig* einen an der Klatsche bei dem Müll den du hier von dir gibst !
Lass dich (vorzugsweise am Kopf) mal untersuchen!


----------



## LAforce (18. Dezember 2012)

Und zur Strafe gibt es noch ein letztes 0815 Gelenker / Carbon Dreck Foto für unseren "netten" Wiener Kollegen


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (18. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Scarx (18. Dezember 2012)

Bei dem Hinterbau hab ich eigentlich gar keine Probleme und das bei Schuhgröße 47, den riesigen 510 latschen und Flat pedalen. Beim AMS sah das schon anders aus ;-)


----------



## Kharne (18. Dezember 2012)

Hat das gute Stück jetzt ne ISCG Aufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (18. Dezember 2012)

LAforce schrieb:


> Und zur Strafe gibt es noch ein letztes 0815 Gelenker / Carbon Dreck Foto für unseren "netten" Wiener Kollegen


Sieht gut aus, da könnte man fast neidisch werden! Fährst Du auch mit oder hast Du es passend zum Wohnzimmer gekauft?


----------



## Mr.Cannondale (18. Dezember 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Jupp die gibts von Hope...hab ich vor kurzem auch montiert (XT Trigger/Formula RX)
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/prod...fuer-Shimano-XT--Saint-und-SLX-Schalter-.html





kannste evtl. mal ein foto davon machen und dis zeigen?


----------



## darkandy9929 (18. Dezember 2012)

es sieht ja so wirklich nicht schlecht aus  Ich bin ja für farbe an Bike! Wenn es nur in Alu wäre


----------



## cytrax (18. Dezember 2012)

Mr.Cannondale schrieb:


> kannste evtl. mal ein foto davon machen und dis zeigen?




Von der anderen Seite hab ich grad keins aber kann ich Morgen machen


----------



## Mr.Cannondale (18. Dezember 2012)

wäre cool danke dir


----------



## austriacarp (18. Dezember 2012)

Bei einen Bike wo man eine Abdeckung für den Dämpfer braucht, größere Pedale damit man am Hinterbau nicht streift beim treten und ein Dämpfer Tuning damit der Hinterbau einiger maßen zum fahren ist sollte man doch froh sein das man das Konzept nach Jahren wo daran gearbeitet wurde und nichts besser geworden ist über den Haufen geworfen hat und ein Bike wie das Remedy das seit Jahren funktioniert kopiert hat wenn man ein Würfel Freak ist.


----------



## darkandy9929 (18. Dezember 2012)

man brauch keine größeren pedalen unbedingt  und der hinterbautuning brauch ich auch nicht es fährt soch so super!

Das was sie jetzt machen ist einfach nur eine copy das was jeder hat von hersteller nur alles ein wenig anders aber der prinzip ist über all gleich


----------



## Kharne (18. Dezember 2012)

Der Dämpfer braucht sich an sich garnet zu verstecken, gibt Fullys die fahren sich deutlich 
bescheidener! Aber wenn man das Optimum haben will kommt man nicht drum rum, bei keinem 
Bike von der Stange!

Am Hinterbau schleife ich nicht, bei Schuhgröße 45 und Five Ten Impact


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. Dezember 2012)

austriacarp schrieb:


> Bei einen Bike wo man eine Abdeckung für den Dämpfer braucht, größere Pedale damit man am Hinterbau nicht streift beim treten und ein Dämpfer Tuning damit der Hinterbau einiger maßen zum fahren ist sollte man doch froh sein das man das Konzept nach Jahren wo daran gearbeitet wurde und nichts besser geworden ist über den Haufen geworfen hat und ein Bike wie das Remedy das seit Jahren funktioniert kopiert hat wenn man ein Würfel Freak ist.



Mit dem Unterschied, dass beim Remedy der Dämpfer 'schwebend' gelagert ist. Dennoch stimme ich dir zu, v.a. wenn man sieht, dass viele Leute das Stereo als erstes größeres Fully hatten und dann nach ein paar Jahren wie Du auf was anderes umgestiegen sind und eigentlich nicht mehr zurückwollen.

Meins werd ich zum nächsten Sommer nochmal aufbauen und mich danach intensiv nach einem neuen Rahmen umschauen. Besonders interessiert mich der Unterschied zwischen eben den schwebend gelagerten Dämpfern und er Abstützung am Hauptrahmen, we will see...



Kharne schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer braucht sich an sich garnet zu verstecken, gibt Fullys die fahren sich deutlich
> bescheidener! Aber wenn man das Optimum haben will kommt man nicht drum rum, bei keinem
> Bike von der Stange!



Hast du dazu Vergleiche mit anderen Bikes? Rein vom Lesen her, sind Stereo und Fritzz mit dem RP23 Boostvalve eher weniger gut bedient.

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, dass einige das Stereo "blind" gegen äußere Kritik verteitigen, ohne wirkliche einen intensiven Vergleich zu haben. Das ist jetzt auf niemanden persönlich bezogen, allerdings ist es mir schon öfter aufgefallen, seit ich hier mitlese. Bei mir ist das Stereo ebenfalls das erste Fully, da ich aber noch keinen wirklichen Vergleich mit anderen Bikes habe, kann ich kaum mehr sagen als "joa, funktioniert gut und federn tut es auch super"


----------



## darkandy9929 (18. Dezember 2012)

mein Cube ist das erste Fully was ich fahre und bin halt nicht gewohnt 

Mittlerweile hab ich es auch in griff das mit schuhgröße 46


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (18. Dezember 2012)

Vergleiche? 
Scott Genius LT: 
Mit reduziertem Federweg ein nettes Trailbike, das sich aber ziemlich behÃ¤be fÃ¤hrt, mit offenem 
Twinloc absolute Katastrophe, bescheidenes Ansprechverhalten, wenn der DÃ¤mpfer dann 
anspricht rauscht er voll durch den Federweg, um dann kurz vorm Durchschlag komplett 
zu verhÃ¤rten. 
Dadurch dass die Druckstufe der Talas auch Ã¼bers Twinloc gesteuert wird und mit offenem 
Hebel komplett geÃ¶ffnet wird wirds endgÃ¼ltig ********.

Rotwild E1: DÃ¤mpfer ist vollkommen Ã¼berfordert, Bike ist ne absolute Gummikuh. Plattform 
bringt quasi nix. Zumindest beim 3500â¬ Modell mit Rp2.

Scott Genius: Fand ich auch nicht so prickelnd, eher ein Tourenbike mit viel Federweg. Dazu 
absolut bescheidenes P/L VerhÃ¤ltnis.

Voltage FR 30: Absolute Gummikuh, aber fÃ¤hrt sich bergab nicht schlecht - Wenn man denn nen Lift hat.

Das wars 
Ich mÃ¶chte bezweifeln, dass man fÃ¼r 2000â¬ ein dermassen agiles, wippneutrales Fully bekommt. 
Schon garnicht mit der Ausstattung.

Es mag seine Problemchen haben, ja der Hinterbau ist degressiv, der DÃ¤mpfer liegt voll im 
Schussfeld, der Umwerfer kriegt auch mit Originalmuddyboard gerne mal Steine ab, die Front 
kommt relativ schnell...

Trek Remedy? Sorry ich leg keine 5 Riesen hin, um dann erstmal Schaltwerk und KettenblÃ¤tter 
tauschen zu mÃ¼ssen und nochmal Geld fÃ¼r ne KettenfÃ¼hrung hinlegen zu mÃ¼ssen. Das Gleiche 
gilt fÃ¼r jedes andere *AM* bzw *AM+* Fully.

In der Federwegsklasse gehÃ¶rt 2-fach mit KettenfÃ¼hrung (Keine C-Guide oder andere BastellÃ¶sung) 
einfach dazu, sonst ist es ein langhubiges Tourenbike. Wer sich auf dem Trail mal so richtig gemault 
hat weil die Kette im nirgendwo hing weil das lange Schaltwerk die nicht mehr bÃ¤ndigen konnte, 
oder sich im Dreck sein elendlanges Schaltwerk abgerissen hat versteht mich 

Ausserdem sehe ich nicht ein fÃ¼r eine Marke, die drÃ¼ben Ã¼berm Teich sowas wie hier Cube 
ist, hierzulande einen *Kult-Fanboy-AchwirsinddochsogeileAmisundhabenden
DWLinkohneLizenzkopiert* -Aufschlag von Ã¼ber 1000â¬ hinzulegen. Gleiches gilt fÃ¼r Speiseeis.


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. Dezember 2012)

Danke, ich finde damit kann man das Urteil übers Stereo besser einordnen.


----------



## damz (18. Dezember 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Am Hinterbau schleife ich nicht, bei Schuhgröße 45 und Five Ten Impact



okay, dann liegtz wohl an die schuhe, weil i fah rmit normale skaterbock... und 45 hab ich auch


----------



## austriacarp (19. Dezember 2012)

> Trek Remedy? Sorry ich leg keine 5 Riesen hin, um dann erstmal Schaltwerk und Kettenblätter
> tauschen zu müssen und nochmal Geld für ne Kettenführung hinlegen zu müssen. Das Gleiche
> gilt für jedes andere *AM* bzw *AM+* Fully.


Schon mal was von Radon oder Canyon gehört? Das sind Bikes der Spitzenklasse unter 2000. Konnte das Canyon AM+ kurz testen und muss sagen das ist das beste was mann für dieses Geld bekommt.


----------



## Kharne (19. Dezember 2012)

Ein Radon oder Canyon kann ich aber nicht mal eben so probe fahren und wenn ich dann ein 
Problem habe muss ich den Bock zum Versender schicken und ewig warten bis er wieder da ist. 
Nein Danke.

Ausserdem verbaut Canyon durch die Bank Rotzlaufräder und Radon muss erstmal beweisen, 
dass die mehr als günstige Hardtails bauen können. Ich werde kein Fully kaufen, dass kaum 
jemand mit Erfahrung in den Fingern hatte. Am Ende hab ich dann nen Hinterbau ala Strive, 
ne Danke.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Dezember 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> ...Am Ende hab ich dann nen Hinterbau ala Strive,
> ne Danke.



Ist das nich der Stereo-Hinterbau in grün?


----------



## cytrax (19. Dezember 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ausserdem verbaut Canyon durch die Bank Rotzlaufräder



Wenn du die Sunringle meinst (die Cube auch lange verbaut hat!) die haben nur noch einige FRX Modelle. Ansonsten verbauen die DT Swiss und Mavic


----------



## NaitsirhC (19. Dezember 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Wenn du die Sunringle meinst (die Cube auch lange verbaut hat!) die haben nur noch einige FRX Modelle. Ansonsten verbauen die DT Swiss und Mavic



Eben, die Sunringle XMB Ryde (die durch die Bank vom Reaction bis zum Stereo verbaut wurden) sind auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei...


----------



## Kharne (19. Dezember 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ist das nich der Stereo-Hinterbau in grün?



Nope, das ist der Stereohinterbau in ganz schlimm. Das Stereo kann man noch 
fahren, das Strive knallt dauernd durch.

Keine Ahnung was Canyon aktuell verbaut, bezog sich auf die CB Laufräder.
Von Systemlrs halte ich aber grundsätzlich nix, schon garnicht wenn die Ersatzspeiche 
5 Öcken das Stück kosten soll und nur mit viel Geduld auftreibbar sind. Aber hauptsache 
weniger als 32 Straightpullspeichen, man muss den Leuten ja vorgaukeln Gewicht zu sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (19. Dezember 2012)

Kharne schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was Canyon aktuell verbaut, bezog sich auf die CB Laufräder.



Japp die werden zum Teil auch noch verbaut.


----------



## austriacarp (19. Dezember 2012)

Am billisten AM+ sind die neuen mavic Crossride verbaut so gute Laufräder gab es an keinen der alten Version der Stereos.


----------



## derAndre (19. Dezember 2012)

Die Diskussion hier ist schon ein wenig lustig. Ich kenne kein perfektes Bike. Ich bin in letzten Jahre einige Bike ausgiebig Probegefahren. Einige haben mir irgendwie besser gefallen als das Stereo. Die meisten haben aber auch locker das doppelte gekostet. Keins davon war "perfekt".

Keins der Themen die hier heiß diskutiert wurden kreide ich dem Stereo als "besonderes" Manko an. Die Dinge die ich als Manko am Stereo sehe wurden gar nicht erwähnt. Ich habe das Gefühl einige müssen sich Ihre Entscheidung was neues zu kaufen schön reden und andere reden sich die Entscheidung das Stereo gekauft zu haben schön.

Das das alte Stereo mit seiner Kinematic relativ einzigartig war ist mal sicher. Ob einem genau das Gefällt ist jeder Manns/Fraus Sache. Mir liegt/lag das Stereo sehr. Viel Feedback vom Untergrund, schluckfreudig in der Mitte mit ner ordentlichen Endprogression.

Das das neue Stereo eine andere Zielgruppe begeistern wird ist wohl auch ziemlich sicher. Schon allein Aufgrund des Preises. Wer jetzt allerdings behauptet das neue Stereo sei eine Weiterentwicklung ist wohl ziemlich schief gewickelt. Die beiden Bikes mit einander zu vergleichen ist offensichtlich müßig. 

Daher mein Tipp: Lasst die Diskussion hier enden, macht zwei Threads (einen Stereo bis 2012 und einen Stereo ab 2013) und geht in den Wald und erfreut Euch eurer Bikes.

Bis dann
der André


----------



## Kharne (19. Dezember 2012)

Wuhu, ein 1900Gramm LRS mit 19mm Maulweite mit 24 Speichen der mich im Aftermarkt 150â¬ kostet. 
Wie lange hÃ¤lt der? Von Mittag bis es lÃ¤ut, wenn jemand wie ich mit 105 Kilo das Rad tritt?

So LRS werden verbaut weil der Grossteil der Leute gucken: Boar geil, der hat 24 Speichen, 
der muss gut und teuer sein. 
Und weil die wenigsten die ein 150mm Fully kaufen dass auch so nutzen wies sich gehÃ¶rt, 
die meisten bÃ¼geln damit Forstautobahn oder schleichen Ã¼ber *Trails*.

Nix gegen euch Jungs, ist nur die traurige Wahrheit hier unten in MÃ¼nchen.

Edit: Ich hab nen Easton Vice (Aka EXP 500) drauf, der ist wesentlich besser als der 
Crossride und hat bis jetzt keinen Schlag nix


----------



## austriacarp (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich wiege auch 105 kg und habe den Mavic Crossride seit 3 Jahren auf meinen Cube Analog und der läuft wie am ersten Tag obwohl ich ihm nichts geschenkt habe. Natürlich gibt es bessere Laufräder aber nicht viele in dieser Preisklasse.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (19. Dezember 2012)

@*Kharne
*Omg. Radon muss beweisen das sie Fullys bauen können. Was bist du für ein Typ?
Fahr zu einen Radon Testcenter und schon kannst du ein Radon fahren und wirst mehr als begeistert sein. Top Bikes. Das Radon 140/150 sind einfach nur tolle bikes.
Das Stereo hatte ich auch für ein WE unter dem Arsch und hab mir gedacht. Ohh Gott.
Hab noch paar andere Marken gefahren und hab mich letztendlich für 2012 Remedy 8 für 2k entschieden und da sind Welten im Fahrverhalten zu anderen Marken. So ein toller Hinterbau der mit Platform ned ein bischen wippt und auch ohne fahrbar bleibt im uphill. Vom downhill gar ned erst zu reden. Astrein.
Das neue 2013 Stereo ist einfach nur überzogen.

Cube und Rotwild sind so richtig typische Deutsche Marken. Viel bling bling für viel Geld aber nix dahinter.
Was will man mit einem Fully mit 160 mm und 9,8 kg. Aber wir werden sehen wo das hinführt. Wenn die ersten geschrotteten Rahmen kommen. 
Da fahr ich lieber ein Panzer ala Nicolai und Cheetah wenn das nötige kleingeld da ist.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab en 12er Stereo, das ist noch schön stabil  Und hat wenn man den ersten Berichten 
glauben darf mit dem neuen garnix mehr am Hut.
Plattform? Absolut überflüssig 

Rotwild? An nem 3,5k Bike ne effe Float und ein RP2 nennst du tolles P/L Verhältniss?


----------



## damz (20. Dezember 2012)

i würd a ka radon fahren. aber nur weils ma ned gfallen. soll aber ned heissen die geo is stuhlgang oder sonst was. sollt i nach dem image der firmen fahren, dann dürf i ka cube fahren, weil die werbekampanien oberstockstockschwull sind. 

trek is sau teuer und als reiner 4gelenkerfetischist agier, fallen 1000 eingelenker firmen sowieso aus. auch wenn transvestition & crack&fail a besserers image hat als meisten deutschen bikefirmen.  

wenns da ein radon slide rahmen anschaust, dann vergleich ihn mal mit einem ghost, einem stevens glide, oder dem neuen 2013 cube stereo rahmen. alles 0815 4gelenker.... aber der teufel steckt im detail, es sind die lenkwinkel, der reach & stack unterschied, die kettestreben länge. 
jeder hat an etwas anders gebauten körper. jeder hat auch a unterschiedliche muskelverteilung. einer tut sich einfacher beim hochreissen am vr, ein aderer schwerer. dafür kann der ein besser uphillen mit dem bike, wo der andere sich drehn und wenden kann bis die hämorrhiden platzen. das is relativ. 

also bitte, jeder arsch hat nur eine subjektive wahrnehmung von jedem bike. is so. 

ergo, ma kann ned sagen "das rad is schmierstuhl" nur weils einem ned untern arsch passt. es passt afoch ned. is ja ned schlimm, fahrst hald a anderes.


----------



## soulslight (20. Dezember 2012)

ich fahre jetzt seit 2009 das stereo von 2008, hatte mich nach ein paar probefahrten für das alte model entschieden, da mir bei den neuen alten die bodenfreiheit zu gering war und ich öfter aufgesessen bin. an sich bin ich auch nach vergleich mit anderen konzepten sehr mit meinem stereo zufrieden, hätte mich aber über eine kleine modernisierung gefreut. parameter wie lenk- und sitzwinkel hätten angepasst gehört und das stereo wäre noch immer ein sehr gutes trailbike, auch hätte mit den 09er rahmen eine iscg-aufnahme mit hin gehört. ich habe bei meinen tests keine wirkliche überlegenheit anderer konzepte erfahren, vielmehr als subjektive vorlieben können meiner meinung nach nicht wirklich bedient werden.
ich finde es auch schade, dass das alte konzept eingestampft wurde anstatt ein weiteres konzept unter anderem namen in die palette auf zu nehmen. cube scheint sich da stark an den "fachmagazinen" zu orientieren, und die haben das stereo in den letzten tests nicht mehr berücksichtigt oder "schlecht" geschrieben. da musste natürlich etwas neues her. schade mir hat diese art von rad gut gefallen. da ich mir bald ein neues mtb kaufen werde, wird es wohl kein cube mehr werden.


----------



## cytrax (20. Dezember 2012)

Hier die Bilder mit der Hope Matchmarkerkombi Shimano XT SL-M770/Formula RX















Sind schon ne feine Sache...alles schön aufgeräumt


----------



## derAndre (21. Dezember 2012)

sehr schön clean!Will auch haben. Geht sowas eigentlich auch mit ner Avid-Bremse und ner Shimano-Schaltung?


----------



## darkandy9929 (21. Dezember 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Hier die Bilder mit der Hope Matchmarkerkombi Shimano XT SL-M770/Formula RX
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

geile sache wenn die in rot gebe und auch für SLX Shifter mit den Formula RX wär das super!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (21. Dezember 2012)

Danke für den Themenwechsel... ENDLICH! 

Dieses Matchmarker-System ist wirklich ne feine Sache! 

*@ Andre:* es gibt ein Matchmakersystem von Hope. Mit deren "Klemme" kannst du auch Avid Bremsen und Shimano-Shifter kombinieren.


----------



## Scarx (21. Dezember 2012)

Ist wirklich ne feine Sache, dass jemand Hersteller Ã¼bergreifend denkt und nicht die Leute zwingt sich auf eine Firma zu beschrÃ¤nken, nur weil er einen aufgerÃ¤umten Lenker haben will! ð


----------



## damz (22. Dezember 2012)

hallo meine Lieben, wie is eigentlih eure X12 achse hinten? i hab mien bike jetzt 2 wochen und muss leider fest stellen, dass die syntace X12 achse desöfteren sich löst.... irgendiwe extrem nervig..... 

muss i das ding wirklich vor jeder fahrt nachziehn?


----------



## Scarx (22. Dezember 2012)

Dass würde mich doch stark wundern  also bei mir sitzt alles bomben fest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (22. Dezember 2012)

damz schrieb:


> hallo meine Lieben, wie is eigentlih eure X12 achse hinten? i hab mien bike jetzt 2 wochen und muss leider fest stellen, dass die syntace X12 achse desöfteren sich löst.... irgendiwe extrem nervig.....
> 
> muss i das ding wirklich vor jeder fahrt nachziehn?


Ich bin eineinhalb Jahre gefahren und habe die Achse nie nachgezogen also stimmt da irgend etwas nicht


----------



## Maas89 (22. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir löst sich ebenfalls nichts


----------



## OIRAM (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub die Syntace X12 Achse wird mit 20 Nm festgezogen.
Also, da sollte sich nichts mehr lösen.


----------



## rosso19842 (22. Dezember 2012)

hi

kann mir jemand sagen ob es beim neuen stereo 2 verschiedene schaltaugen gibt?
meins ist eingetroffen und musste fest stellen das mein schaltwerk nicht passt!


----------



## Scarx (22. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute habe mir die Kefü Stinger geholt und heute montiert! Wenn ich aber im kleinsten Kettenblatt vorne fahre, wird die Kette zum nächsten Kettenblatt hingedrückt! Hab ich was falsch bei der montage gemacht (sofern das überhaupt möglich ist)
Oder sollte ich mir einfach ne cguide für die Kettenstrebe holen?


----------



## Scarx (22. Dezember 2012)

Von Modell zu modell gibts bestimmt unterschiede... sonst würde ja eins nich 7500 und das andere 3500 kosten aber sonst sollte es da keine Unterschiede geben oder?!


----------



## Scarx (23. Dezember 2012)

Habe heute festgestellt, dass meine Züge vorne am Steuersatz die Eloxierung wegrubbeln-.- und das schon nach weit unter 500 km... hat einer ne Idee bei der ich keine Aufkleber auf den Rahmen pappen muss?!


----------



## austriacarp (23. Dezember 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Habe heute festgestellt, dass meine Züge vorne am Steuersatz die Eloxierung wegrubbeln-.- und das schon nach weit unter 500 km... hat einer ne Idee bei der ich keine Aufkleber auf den Rahmen pappen muss?!


 
​ http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31880_Rahmenschuetzer-Tube-Tops-4G-.html


----------



## gsg9man (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen, nachdem letzte Woche mein Stereo Rahmen eingetroffen ist kam heute auch die Gabel an  Ein passendes Vorderrad ist bestellt, allerdings hatte ich auf der lezten Seite gelesen das einige von einer 12er-Achse hinten Sprachen. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die 2008er Modelle hinten für Schnellspanner oder 12mm Achse ausgelegt sind?

Hier noch ein Bildchen (Sattelstütze, Sattel und Vorbau sind natürlich nur für den Aufbau ):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (23. Dezember 2012)

[quoteKann mir jemand sagen, ob die 2008er Modelle hinten für Schnellspanner oder 12mm Achse ausgelegt sind?
][/quote]
Wenn du den Rahmen schon hast siehst du ja eh ob er für Schnellspanner oder 12er Steckachse ausgelegt ist. 2008 Modell ist aber auf jeden Fall Schnellspanner.


----------



## gsg9man (23. Dezember 2012)

Ah okay, die 12er Achse wird also geschraubt!? Dann ist es definitiv Schnellspanner. Danke dir !


----------



## damz (23. Dezember 2012)

der vorbau sieht echt laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang aus!


----------



## gsg9man (23. Dezember 2012)

Kommt noch ein anderer dran, keine Sorge  Wollte nur schauen wie die Gabel im Rahmen aussieht


----------



## Maas89 (23. Dezember 2012)

Mal eine blöde Frage! Woher weiß ich eigentlich welche Länge meine Reverb haben muss die ich mir mal zulegen will? Es gibt da ja verschiedene Längen.


----------



## austriacarp (23. Dezember 2012)

Indem du den Maßstab nimmst und schaust wie viel Platz von der Oberkante vom Sattelrohr bis zum Sattel ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (23. Dezember 2012)

Und dann noch die Einbauhöhe der Reverb (Also das was immer aus dem Sattelrohr rausguckt) abziehst.


----------



## Maas89 (23. Dezember 2012)

Also Oberkante Sattelrohr bis zum Sattel sind 170mm. Aber was genau mit der Einbauhöhe gemeint ist versteh ich noch nicht ganz.


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Dezember 2012)

Jede stütze hat eine Mindesteinstecktiefe, die auch vom Rahmen abhängt. Wird die nicht erreicht, weil du sie zu zeit rausziehen musst, dann musst du eine längere wählen ;-)


----------



## austriacarp (23. Dezember 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Also Oberkante Sattelrohr bis zum Sattel sind 170mm. Aber was genau mit der Einbauhöhe gemeint ist versteh ich noch nicht ganz.


150mm Verstellweg kannst vergessen 420 dürfte zu lang sein also 385mm.


----------



## Maas89 (24. Dezember 2012)

Aber eine 385er mit 125mm verstellbereich könnte ich nehmen oder? Oder reicht auch schon eine mit 70mm?


----------



## Scarx (24. Dezember 2012)

125 macht mehr sinn! Die habe ich auch und brauche ich auch, sonst kommste mit dem Allerwertesten nicht vernünftig drüber!


----------



## Maas89 (24. Dezember 2012)

Ok alles klar danke  Ich habt mir wie immer sehr weitergeholfen


----------



## Robster01099 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hi Maas, 

selbige Frage hatte ich auch vor wenigen Wochen... damals war ich auf der Suche nach einer Reverb ohne Remote da Stereo Carbon Rahmen, wo bereits diverse Leitungen im Rahmen verlegt sind. Letztendlich wurde es dann aber doch die Rock Shox Reverb 125mm (34,9mm, 380mm) geordert. Allerdings hat das gute Stück auch eine schöne Lieferzeit (angegeben auf der BC Seite mit 20 Tagen) soll meine dann Anfang Februar lieferbar sein. Bestellung ging am 8.12. raus, aber ich hoffe das Warten lohnt sich in dem Fall, da die Reverb mit Durchmesser 34,9mm so gut wie in keinem anderen Onlineshop angeboten wird. Anbei mal der Link falls es Dich interessieren sollte:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29471_Reverb-125mm-Sattelstuetze-mit-Remote-Matchmaker-rechts-.html


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Dezember 2012)

Die 34,9er soll ~200g mehr wiegen, als die 31,6er. Das Mehrgewicht wär es mir nicht wert, selbst mit Hülse sind es immernoch locker über 100g mehr. Ansich nicht viel, aber da kommt schnell was zusammen


----------



## Scarx (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre meine mit Hülse und muss sagen, dass gerade bei so einem empfindlichen scheißteil wie der reverb, häufig knarzen und knacken entstecht. Außerdem muss man dann genauer darauf achten wie fest man den Schnellspanner anzieht und wie lang die Hülse ist, damit man keine Risse im Sitzrohr riskiert. Und das alles nicht zu haben, DAS wäre mir die 100g mehrgewicht wert! Aber jedem das seine ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich hätte nochmal eine Frage an euch, da ich grade ein paar Teile für mein 2008er Stereo einkaufe. Als lenker kommt ein Kodex Strutbar mit 700mm, wie lang fahrt ihr eure Vorbauten? Ich hätte jetzt spontan einen mit 60mm gekauft.


----------



## Scarx (27. Dezember 2012)

Der 60er ist im moment echt in Mode xD damit macht man eigentlich nichts Falsch, wenn man weiß was man wie fahren will! Also agieler wirds auf jeden fall... und Klettern nur minimal eingeschränkt, wenn man die Gabel absenken kann!


----------



## gsg9man (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja die Gabel kann ich ja auf 110mm runterlassen. Gut dann nehme ich auch mal den 60er


----------



## Freefloh (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mir vor kurzen einen Stereo CM Rahmen (vermutlich Baujahr 2007) gekauft und wollte ihn jetzt gemütlich in aller Ruhe mal Aufbauen und updaten. 
Kann mir evtl jemand sagen welche Lager ich benötige?
Bisher weiß ich das ich 
2* 698RS (8x19x6 (Innendurchmesser x Außemdurchmesser x Breite))
4* 688RS (8x16x5)
sowie vermutlich 
4* 6800 ??? 10x19x(5???) für die Hauptlagerung der Wippe benötige.
Und vermutlich noch ein Nadellager für die Hauptachse am Tretlager benötige.

Zudem würde es mich interessieren welcher Schraubensatz passt oder ob man sich die Schrauben/Achsen selber drehen lassen sollte.

Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen aus?
Und hat durch Zufall noch einer einen Schraubensatz rum zuliegen?

VG


----------



## austriacarp (28. Dezember 2012)

Schau weiter vorne da gibt es eine Stücklixte der benötigten Lager. Habe noch welche rumliegen inkl Igus Kunsstofflagerbuchsen. Schreib mir mal was du genau brauchst.


----------



## soulslight (29. Dezember 2012)

@ gsg9man: hast du den strutbar schon gekauft? 
ich fahre den lenker an 2 rädern und kürzer als 720mm würde ich nicht empfehlen, weil du sonst nicht mehr alles unterbringst. die 720mm gingen bei mir auch nur mit matchmakern gut, ansonsten habe ich ihn bei den ursprünglichen 750mm gelassen.

gruß


----------



## gsg9man (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ja hab ihn schon gekauft. Naja mal schauen, wenn es nicht passt verkaufe ich ihn wieder. Zufrieden sonst?


----------



## Freefloh (29. Dezember 2012)

@austriacarp:
du hast eine PN ;-)


----------



## soulslight (29. Dezember 2012)

hi,

ja ich bin zufrieden. wenn ich daran denke, dass ich meinen syntace vector mal auf 680mm gekürzt hatte und jetzt nur manchmal auf engen trails an den 750mm zweifle, ansonsten nie wieder weniger, mehr muss aber auch nicht sein. ich habe das ganze mit einem 60mm vorbau kombiniert und fühle mich damit richtig wohl, gerade bergab. aber auch bei langen bergauffahrten finde ich den breiten lenker hilfreich, weil ich das gefühl habe mehr luft zu bekommen.
also viel spass damit.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gsg9man (30. Dezember 2012)

Danke dir. Bin mal gespannt, bin bis jetzt immer nur 640mm an meinem Hardtail gefahren. Habe grade soweit alles restliche für das Stereo bestellt, bin mal gespannt, bin vorher nur mal das 2012er Stereo in Winterberg gefahren.


----------



## Maas89 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich bin gestern das erste mal weiter wie 40km mit meinem noch jungem Stereo gefahren. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich so nach ca. 12km Rückenschmerzen bekommen habe aber die sind dann mit der Zeit wieder verschwunden. Kann das an meiner Sitzposition liegen oder einfach weil ich jetzt 1,5 Monate nichtmehr gefahren bin? 

Die Sitzposition empfinde ich eigentlich als angenehm. Gibts da irgendwelche Tipps die mir verraten ob meine Sitzposition in Ordnung ist oder ob vielleicht mein Vorbau länger oder kürzer werden muss? 

Und mir hat am Ende schon gut der Allerwerteste weh getan, der Rest in der unteren Region war von einem Taubheitsgefühl betroffen  Aber da muss ich demnächst mal in den Radladen meines Vertrauens und mir einen Sattel kaufen der für mich passt. Der originale von Cube ist nicht so der Kracher, Kumpel hat den gleichen auf seinem AMS 150 und hat auch Probleme.

Gruß


----------



## gsg9man (30. Dezember 2012)

Sattel kann ich dir den Selle Italia SLR ans Herz legen, glaube da kommen sehr viel gut mit klar. Allerdings sind die von Cue verbauten Sättel ja glaube ich sogar Selle Italia Sättel !?


----------



## Kharne (30. Dezember 2012)

Sättel sind ein ganz spezielles Thema, da braucht jeder was eigenes, ich bin ja mit dem Verbauten 
absolut zufrieden.
Wenn dir der Rücken wehtut dann liegt das eher an der generellen Sitzhaltung. Wenn der 
Schmerz aber nach einer Zeit wieder weg war, dann solltest du das weiter beobachten, 
der Körper braucht halt seine Zeit sich einzugewöhnen.


----------



## Maas89 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ja die Rückenschmerzen haben sich im Laufe der Zeit wieder verflüchtigt  Aber ich werds auf jedenfall beobachten. Mit einem Sattel muss ich mich mal beraten lassen. 

Bei mir ist ein RFR Trail Shape 0.1 M verbaut. Denke so hochwertig wird das nicht sein


----------



## rosso19842 (31. Dezember 2012)

hi

hab im bike markt eine selle drin!probiers doch mal aus und wenn nicht wieder verkaufen!hab jetzt ein tune komvor + und der ist sau bequem kostet natürlich richtig viel geld...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (31. Dezember 2012)

Was würdet ihr denn für Bremsscheiben für eine Formula RX emfpehlen? Das gequietsche und gerubbel geht mir auf die Nüsse 
 @Rosso: danke für dein Angebot aber soviel wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben


----------



## Kharne (31. Dezember 2012)

Shimano RT 76 und Ruhe ist


----------



## deathmetal (31. Dezember 2012)

Letzte Ausfahrt des Jahres


----------



## rosso19842 (31. Dezember 2012)

hast du dein 650b mal gewogen?
mein 29er hatte brutale 13,24 ohne pedale...


----------



## deathmetal (31. Dezember 2012)

Habe keine Digitalwage, nur ne Federrwage, also nicht so ganz genau, aber da dran sind knapp über 12 mit Pedalen. 
Aber habe alle nicht XT-Parts gegen XT getauscht, also Casette, Kette und Schifter.


----------



## Kharne (31. Dezember 2012)

Dein Bike ist so sauber...

Ich fahre mit 14,2 Kilo rum, ja und? Rennradfahrer versägen geht trotzdem


----------



## austriacarp (31. Dezember 2012)

rosso19842 schrieb:


> hast du dein 650b mal gewogen?
> mein 29er hatte brutale 13,24 ohne pedale...


War da nicht die Rede das die neuen Stereos unter 10kg wiegen? War mir aber von Anfang an klar das ein Enduro Bike mit vernünftiger Ausstatung keine 10kg wiegt.


----------



## Kharne (31. Dezember 2012)

Die Carbonversion für 7 Riesen  soll auf 9,9 Kilo kommen

Und nein das ist kein Enduro, das hat 3-fach vorne, keine versenkbare Sattelstütze und dank Fox 34 keine 20mm Steckachse vorne.

Edith: Der Piggy am Dämpfer fehlt auch...


----------



## Scarx (31. Dezember 2012)

Okay, soweit ich weiß bezieht sich die Klasse des Bikes auf den Federweg...


----------



## austriacarp (31. Dezember 2012)

160 mm ist ein Enduro bike oder zumindestens war es das vor kurzen noch ändert sich ja ständig ist ja auch egal ob ein Enduro oder AM unter 10 kg wiegt mit brauchbaren Reifen und Laufrädern spielt es das nicht egal wie leicht der Rahmen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (31. Dezember 2012)

Und das Genius LT mit seinem bescheidenen Fahrwerk ist ein Freerider? Mit 3-fach, ohne KeFü 
aber hauptsache 180mm Federweg unterm Arsch? 
Mitnichten, der Einsatzzweck definiert sich imho einzig und alleine über die Bauart des Rahmens 
und die Ausstattung, oder ist ein alter Downhiller mit 80mm Federweg am Heck mitlerweile 
eine CC-Feile?


----------



## Scarx (1. Januar 2013)

Wer fährt cc mit ner feder hinten xD... Aber die Aussage mit der Bauart versteh ich nicht... gerade jetzt mit 29er 650B und dem kram sind eh alle diese Rahmengeomitrien fürn a... und ich fahre mein AM Stereo auch mit 2 Blättern vorne... ist aber trotzdem ein AM oder nicht?!
Und das mit dem Gewicht ist eh lächerlich. Ich glaube die Ings. wissen was das Bike kann und was das Carbon kann... ich würde es liebend gern mal fahren, stells mir ziemlich geil vor! Hab nur grad kein Geld für ein 7500 bike xD


----------



## deathmetal (1. Januar 2013)

So würde ich das auch sagen. Kategorie hin oder her, was du mit nem Bike machst, presst sich nicht in eine Kategorie. 
Gibt ja auch HT mit 160er Gabel usw. 

Und was ist Enduro? Gibts nen Trail der das unterscheidet ob AM oder Enduro und muss ich dann mit nem Bike mit 3x Kurbel im Trail stehen bleiben weil jemand sagt das is Enduro und geht nur mit 2x?  

Also is doch egal, Spaß machts, egal was man drunter versteht und das is doch wichtiug 



Scarx schrieb:


> Wer fährt cc mit ner feder hinten xD... Aber die Aussage mit der Bauart versteh ich nicht... gerade jetzt mit 29er 650B und dem kram sind eh alle diese Rahmengeomitrien fürn a... und ich fahre mein AM Stereo auch mit 2 Blättern vorne... ist aber trotzdem ein AM oder nicht?!
> Und das mit dem Gewicht ist eh lächerlich. Ich glaube die Ings. wissen was das Bike kann und was das Carbon kann... ich würde es liebend gern mal fahren, stells mir ziemlich geil vor! Hab nur grad kein Geld für ein 7500 bike xD


----------



## rosso19842 (1. Januar 2013)

ich muss auch sagen als ich das 7500 euro stereo gesehen hab ich mir gedacht das ist doch kein enduro mit nobby nic und ohne reverb!
ich werd nach meiner berechnung auf ca 11,5 mit reverb, xtr trail schaltwerk und hans dampf reifen kommen!ich glaub der scheiss lrs wiegt schon 2,3kg, da lässt sich einiges sparen!


----------



## rosso19842 (1. Januar 2013)

so hier mal ein bild...schonmal mit reverb, tune komm vor+ und kleiner kefü!
antrieb und und lrs sind schon bestellt dann bin ich mal gespannt was dabei rum kommt an gewicht.
erste ausfahrt war schonmal sehr viel versprechend...


----------



## deathmetal (1. Januar 2013)

Reverb kommt bei mir auch noch rein, das muss schon sein. Fand ich auch blöd, dass dies erst bei der teureren Variante Standard is. 

Was kommt  nun bei dir fürn lrs rein?


----------



## austriacarp (1. Januar 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Und was ist Enduro? Gibts nen Trail der das unterscheidet ob AM oder Enduro und muss ich dann mit nem Bike mit 3x Kurbel im Trail stehen bleiben weil jemand sagt das is Enduro und geht nur mit 2x?


Ich habe ein Specialized Enduro mit 3 fach Kurbel ist individuell angepasst da ich ca. 10km habe bis zum ersten Berg und da will ich nicht mit einer 100er Trittfrequenz hinstrampeln. Fahre das Bike jetzt seit einen Jahr und muss sagen das ich bis jetzt kein Problem habe mit der 3 fach Kurbel ohne Kefü. Ist auch so wie oben schon geschrieben nicht mehr zu definieren was ein AM oder Enduro ist aber nach irgend was müssen die Angaben ja gemacht werden und das ist nun mal der Federweg auch wenn dann XC Laufräder drauf sind mit 2,0er Reifen damit das Bike auf der Waage nicht versagt.


----------



## deathmetal (1. Januar 2013)

Am alten bike hatte ich ne bionicon Führung dran weil die Kette dauernd runter is. Am ht bleibt Sie so gut wie immer oben, auch ohne Führung. 
Mal sehen wie das am stereo ist, aber man braucht's nicht unbedingt, ist schon so. 

Was bei uns enduro ist, ist in USA übrigens am oder einfach xc. 
Wollte einfach mehr federweg als am alten 140er, und ob das 160er nun enduro is oder ned, is mir egal. 
Mein amr mit 140 war damals am+ und heute wäre es das nicht mehr. Verwässert sich alles mit der Zeit 




austriacarp schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Specialized Enduro mit 3 fach Kurbel ist individuell angepasst da ich ca. 10km habe bis zum ersten Berg und da will ich nicht mit einer 100er Trittfrequenz hinstrampeln. Fahre das Bike jetzt seit einen Jahr und muss sagen das ich bis jetzt kein Problem habe mit der 3 fach Kurbel ohne Kefü. Ist auch so wie oben schon geschrieben nicht mehr zu definieren was ein AM oder Enduro ist aber nach irgend was müssen die Angaben ja gemacht werden und das ist nun mal der Federweg auch wenn dann XC Laufräder drauf sind mit 2,0er Reifen damit das Bike auf der Waage nicht versagt.


----------



## austriacarp (1. Januar 2013)

Genau so ist es was jatzt in den Bikebravos als Enduro getestet wird ist in einen jahr ein AM. Bei den Kettenführungen spalten sich ja auch die Meinungen viel hängt davon ab was für ein Schaltwerk man montiert hat bei meinen Saint ist mir die Kette kein einziges mal runter gesprungen schalte aber immer vorne auf das große Kettenblatt wenn es Bergab geht. Würde das neue Stereo auch gerne testen nur leider ist mir der Rahmen zu teuer. Beim alten 2011 Stereo habe ich mir einen Rahmen ganz günstig gekauft und nach ca einen Jahr wieder ums gleiche Geld verkauft aber das spielt es leider beim neuen Stereo nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (8. Januar 2013)

so, die ersten 850km bravorös bestanden. nix wird geschont. und btw, weil sich wer wegen schwarze standrohre aufgregt hat, i hab ma auch neue baumarktgabel zugelegt  http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/9076403/


----------



## Scarx (8. Januar 2013)

Sorry aber ich als Indumech finde deine Werkzeuge interessanter  sehr ordentlich


----------



## damz (8. Januar 2013)

danke. die tools sind so zamgschustert. so weisse wand is praktisch, wenns alles aufhängst und dann a umrandung mallst, weil dann siehst gleich ob was fehlt und musst nie suchen. und natürlci werd ich mein sortiment im laufe der zeit mit weiteren netten parktool teilen und diversen spezial vergzeugen ergänzen. vieles is noch improviesiert, aber tut sein job recht gut. auf dem foto erkennt man ned alles.


----------



## Maas89 (8. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute, ich hätte die Chance günstig an zwei 180er Bremsscheiben von einer Avid XO zu kommen. Kann ich damit meine Scheiben der Formula ersetzen? Und wie sind die Scheiben geräuschmäßig?


----------



## messias (8. Januar 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich hätte die Chance günstig an zwei 180er Bremsscheiben von einer Avid XO zu kommen. Kann ich damit meine Scheiben der Formula ersetzen? Und wie sind die Scheiben geräuschmäßig?



Kommt drauf an welche Avid es sind. Sind es die mit Alu-Spider oder ohne? Ohne Spider sind die Scheiben auch nicht steifer als die Formulas, werden also genauso klingeln. Ausserdem musst aufpassen, von Avid gibt es auch 185er. Kann sein dass die nicht passen.


----------



## Maas89 (8. Januar 2013)

Müsste ich noch fragen. Anscheinend sind es 180er. Ich melde mich nochmal wenn ich mehr weiß. Schonmal danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (9. Januar 2013)

Kannst auch 2,5mm Distanzscheiben beilegen dann pssen auch die 185iger.


----------



## funmaker2001de (11. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mal eine wieser eine kleine Technikfrage zum Stereo. 
Ist es fahrtechnisch möglich eine 130mm Federgabel zu benutzen wenn man hinten 140mm Feserweg hat?
Oder ist davon abzuraten?
Könnte eine DT Swiss EXM 130 günstig bekommen. 

Mfg


----------



## Unze77 (11. Januar 2013)

Du hast das 2007ner Model, da war glaub ich eine 130mm Gabel standartmäßig verbaut.


----------



## austriacarp (11. Januar 2013)

Würde ich nicht einbauen da das Stereo schon mit der 140mm Gabel sehr Frontlastig ist.


----------



## Unze77 (11. Januar 2013)

Cube Stereo 2007:

*Federgabel/-weg*:         Fox Talas XTT, 90130  mm                   *Federbein*:         Fox Float RP 3, 130 mm


----------



## Unze77 (11. Januar 2013)

Komando zurück, ich seh grad auf deinen Bilder, daß du das 2008er Model hast, da waren es 140 mm


----------



## funmaker2001de (11. Januar 2013)

Ist auf dem 08er vorne ne 130er also nicht zu Empfehlen?
Schade. Habe gehofft es könnte pk sein. Naja neue Gabel suchen


----------



## Scarx (12. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute
(Suche ja eine 160mm Gabel fÃ¼r mein stereo race)
ich habe jemanden gefunden der ne 2010er Fox 160mm gabel anbietet, gebraucht aber auf den fotos im relativ guten zustand fÃ¼r 300â¬, was meint ihr ist das ein gutes Angebot oder sollte ich mal auf was anderes hin sparen. Bis jetzt bin ich nur Fox gefahren und die gefallen mir eigentlich recht gut.


----------



## austriacarp (12. Januar 2013)

Talas ja
Float nein


----------



## Scarx (12. Januar 2013)

Ja ist ne talas... jetzt muss ich nur gucken was für ne nave ich vorbe hab und welche achse rein muss xD
sonst muss ich mir ne neue kaufen und darauf hab ich kein bock :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (12. Januar 2013)

Die VR-Nabe ist bei dir QR15, die Fox 36 haben dagegen immer QR20. Nur die Fox 34 hat QR15.
Brauchst  für QR20 eine andere nabe oder ein anderes VR.


----------



## Kharne (12. Januar 2013)

In welchem Zustand ist die Gabel? 
Float, Talas oder OEM Van? 
Welche Variante? Luftgabel ohne Druckstufe würde ich nicht kaufen! 
Frischer Service gemacht, Servicehistorie? 
Länge des Schaftes lang genug?
Kannst du deine VR Nabe umbauen oder bist du bereit für ein neues LR zu zahlen?

Ne 34er würde ich mir nicht kaufen, 20mm Steckachsen gibt es nicht ohne Grund 
standardmässig ab 160mm Travel, zumindest bei den anderen Herstellern noch, 
aber Fox braucht ja unbedingt ne superleichte 160mm Gabel um dem Endurohype 
gerecht zu werden...


----------



## gsg9man (12. Januar 2013)

Hier mal zwei Fotos von meinem fertigen Stereo. Eventuell kommen aber noch andere Griffe dran. (Sattelstütze und Sattel kommen nattürlich auch noch andere ...)


----------



## petermonty (12. Januar 2013)

wow!!!  good bike


----------



## funmaker2001de (12. Januar 2013)

Echt nett. Welches Midelljahr ist das?


----------



## gsg9man (12. Januar 2013)

Danke, ist ein 2008er Rahmen und die Gabel zufälligerweise auch  Macht echt Spaß, aber am Berg ... man o man ich hab mich zu sehr ans leichte Hardtail gewöhnt.


----------



## funmaker2001de (12. Januar 2013)

Wieviel wiegt dein Bike komplett? Hab auch nen 08er Rahmen. Was hast du für nen Umwerfer dran? Ich hab nen Shimano XT FD-M 759 downpull da uch nicht wusste ob det FD-M 771 Dualpull der Schwinge in das Gehege kommt


----------



## gsg9man (12. Januar 2013)

Puuh, genug  Kann ich später mal wiegen ... denke 16 wird es haben ;( Die Laufräder sind halt extrem. Umwerfer ist nen DualPull XT aus der 700er Serie  Passt perfekt rein. Lad mal ein Bild von deinem Hoch pls.


----------



## funmaker2001de (12. Januar 2013)

Sonald ich am PC bin ladt ich welhe hoch. Meins ist halt
Noch net fertig. Hab bei mir als Felgen Mavic Crossride aus 2012 mit Schwalbe Racing Ralph. Muss nur noch tubeless kit kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (12. Januar 2013)

Hat hier mal jemand richtig fette Reifen auf breiten Felgen aufgezogen und geguckt wie das beim 12er Stereo passt?

Ich fahr mit meiner Familie im Sommer wieder nach Saalbach und will das Stereo mitnehmen. 
Vorher soll aber ein neuer LRS drauf, Felge soll eine Spank Spike 35 werden, Reifen vllt. Conti Baron 2,5", oder Muddy Marry 2,5".

Weiß zufällig einer ob die Kombi dann auch noch durch ne Fox 32 passt?


----------



## cytrax (12. Januar 2013)

Also durch ne breitere Felge wird ja auch der Reifen voluminöser. Sprich breitere Felge, weniger Druck= Reifen breiter. Da dürfte ein 2,4er doch locker langen? 

So wurde es mir vor kurzem erklärt


----------



## Kharne (12. Januar 2013)

Schon klar, ich will aber wissen wie sich so ein DH Reifen Tubeless auf fetter Felge fährt ;-)


----------



## Scarx (12. Januar 2013)

Naja das Gabelproblem verschiebe ich dann erstmal... kein geld für neue Gabel und und LRS.
Heute erste mal wieder im Gelände gewesen, schon fliegt mir die c-guide weg -.- keine ahnung wo, ziemlich frustrierend :/


----------



## Scarx (12. Januar 2013)

Und hier dann mal ein Bild vom heutigen Ausritt ;-)


----------



## cytrax (12. Januar 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> Heute erste mal wieder im Gelände gewesen, schon fliegt mir die c-guide weg -.- keine ahnung wo, ziemlich frustrierend :/



Orginal Kabelbinder verwendet?

Ich empfehle stabilere und breitere Kabelbinder. Laut Bionicon soll in der Mitte auch noch einer drangemacht werden. 

Da hattest noch Glück! Meine hat sich im Schaltwerk verhäddert und ich hab nen netten Faceplant hingelegt 

Muss da mal noch was aus Alu basteln wenn ich mal Zeit hab...

Zum Bike,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (12. Januar 2013)

Ist da ein Easton EXP500 drin, oder was für Naben fährst du?


----------



## Scarx (12. Januar 2013)

Ja sind die Easton... waren von anfang an verbaut und so lange sie halten ;-) @cytrax: Die Kabelbinder haben ja gehalten... den in der mitte hätte ich wohl mal drum machen sollen xD


----------



## Kharne (12. Januar 2013)

Schade...

Kennt jemand hellgrün eloxierte Naben? In 32 Loch, non-straightpull und mit gescheitem, lauten Freilauf ;-)

PS: Meine C-Guide hält bis dato einwandfrei, hatte aber noch keinen Feindkontakt.


----------



## cytrax (12. Januar 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> @_cytrax_: Die Kabelbinder haben ja gehalten... den in der mitte hätte ich wohl mal drum machen sollen xD



Made my Evening 

Den hatte ich Anfangs auch nicht dran bis ich unsanft gebremst wurde 
Spaß bei Seite, mach 3 gscheide Kabelbinder hin. Die Orginalen hab ich nur aus Spaß getestet und hab mir schon am Anfang gedacht das die nicht halten. Einmal festgezogen und die Dinger sind bei mir gerissen


----------



## Scarx (12. Januar 2013)

Naja wofür werde ich zum Indu-mech ausgebildet wenn ich mir sowas nicht au selber bauen kann... Alu/ PVC/ Drehbank/ Fräse alles da... und vor allem muss ich mich dann nicht wieder auf so kleine Kabelbinder verlassen


----------



## cytrax (12. Januar 2013)

Wenn man das Halte-Plastikteil in Alu realisieren könnte, hätte ich interesse


----------



## funmaker2001de (12. Januar 2013)

Was ist für diese Kurbel gebraucht mit Innenlager und gutem Zustand ein guter Preis?

Shimano FC-M 970 44-32-22 175mm


----------



## Unze77 (13. Januar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Wenn man das Halte-Plastikteil in Alu realisieren könnte, hätte ich interesse



Wenn du da Alu nimmst wird das in nullkommanix durch die Kette Durchgescheuert!


----------



## xerto (13. Januar 2013)

funmaker2001de schrieb:


> was ist für diese kurbel gebraucht mit innenlager und gutem zustand ein guter preis?
> 
> Shimano fc-m 970 44-32-22 175mm



1 


----------



## flyingstereo (13. Januar 2013)

Hat hier jemand ein neues 650b Stereo und kann mal ein Bild frontal auf die Gabel machen? Abstand zwischen Reifen und Brücke wäre auch hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (13. Januar 2013)

Unze77 schrieb:


> Wenn du da Alu nimmst wird das in nullkommanix durch die Kette Durchgescheuert!



Ich mein nicht das Plastikteil in dem die Kette läuft, sondern das Teil an dem man es an der Kettensterebe befestigt...


----------



## funmaker2001de (13. Januar 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> 1 



1??

Ne mal im Ernst. Was kann man für die als realen Preis ansetzen


----------



## Scarx (13. Januar 2013)

ich bau mir morgen mal was für das c.guide- problem, mach ein foto davon und zeigs hier!


----------



## deathmetal (13. Januar 2013)

Hab grade kein frontales Bild parat, aber da is noch genug Platz zwischen Reifen und Gabel (Hans Dampf 2.35). Sollte auch n 2.4er passen, wobei es glaub noch keine gibt in 650b oder?

Noch allgemein, weils Stereo so schön ist 









flyingstereo schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand ein neues 650b Stereo und kann mal ein Bild frontal auf die Gabel machen? Abstand zwischen Reifen und Brücke wäre auch hilfreich.


----------



## Freefloh (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
sind die Roten Schrauben an den Gelenken aus Stahl oder Aluminium?

VG


----------



## Kharne (13. Januar 2013)

Sieht vom Farbton her nach rot elox aus -> Alu


----------



## deathmetal (13. Januar 2013)

Ja, sind aus Alu. Am Stereo sind glaub alle Inserts aus Alu.


----------



## Freefloh (13. Januar 2013)

Okay, vielen Dank.


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. Januar 2013)

Es geht voran, letzte Woche sind neue Gleitlager eingetroffen und die alten rausoperiert. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich was beachten muss, wenn ich die neuen für die Wippe einbauen will, kann ich sie einfach mit einem Hammer vorsichtig eintreiben oder wie seid ihr vorgegangen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (13. Januar 2013)

Nimm da lieber eine Gewindestange/Schraube oder eine kleine Schraubzwinge. Ein passendes Kunststoff- oder Alurohrstück, womit du das beige Gleitlager reindrückst. Evtl passt da auch eine Stecknuss. Beim Ansetzen des Gleitlagers darauf achten, dass du da die Seite mit der Außenfase nimmst. Wichtig ist, dass du da nicht verkantes. 
Einfacher ist es, wenn du da einen passenden Drückstempel hast. Sowas, wie das Montagewerkzeug von Huber. 
http://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0yToXgCVdt4


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (14. Januar 2013)

Das vom Huber ist bspw. dieses hier:





Kann ich sehr empfehlen! 

Es geht aber auch prima mit einem Schraubstock! Einfach ein Stück stabiles Plastik zwischen legen damit nichts verkratzt.
Hammer würde ich lassen.


*Edit sagt:* Weiß jemand, ob ich die Igus-Gleitlager in Verbindung mit den "alten" Fox/RS Buchsen verwenden kann?
Habe gestern bei meinem Hanzz den Fox Van R rausgeschmissen und wollte dem neuen Kandidaten direkt vernünftige Gleitlager spendieren.


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. Januar 2013)

Gut, dann werde ich mich nochmal nach einer passenden Lösung zum einpressen umschauen, danke euch. Bei den restlichen Lagern ging es mit dem Hubertool ohne Probleme.


----------



## mephir (14. Januar 2013)

flyingstereo schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand ein neues 650b Stereo und kann mal ein Bild frontal auf die Gabel machen? Abstand zwischen Reifen und Brücke wäre auch hilfreich.


----------



## mephir (14. Januar 2013)

Was denkt ihr, würde ich auf dem freien Markt für mein Stereo bekommen? Garage wird voller und voller, und ansich habe ich ja schon ein 160mm Bike 

Hier mal ein paar Features:
2010er Cube Stereo Rahmen
RP23
Xfusion 650B Gabel 160mm
650B Laufradsatz mit 3 Reifen
Forumula The One Bremsen vo/hi
X9 Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Trigger 2fach+Bash
Raceface Kurbel
Deity Lenker Dirty 30
SDG Griffe
Kindshock 950 mit Fernbedienung. 125mm

Normale Gebrauchsspuren, ist shcon bisl rumgekommen.

Auf was würdet ihr die Mühle schätzen?


----------



## psx0407 (14. Januar 2013)

mephir schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, würde ich auf dem freien Markt für mein Stereo bekommen?


keine 1.000 euro mehr...und das meine ich ernst.  

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephir (14. Januar 2013)

psx0407 schrieb:


> keine 1.000 euro mehr...und das meine ich ernst.
> 
> psx0407



Also eher ausschlachten?

Gabel, LRS, Sattelstütze von 2012 übrigens.


----------



## psx0407 (14. Januar 2013)

mephir schrieb:


> Also eher ausschlachten?


das dachte ich und ging in die hose...
zwar nicht beim stereo, aber bei meinem freerider aus 2006.
für 1.500  wollte es keiner haben, und die einzelteile brachten bisher 600, und den rahmen will gleich gar keiner haben.

punktum:
versuche zuerst das bike loszubekommen. wenn´s keiner haben will, dann bleibt nur ausschlachten. dann erwarte nichts und freue dich über jeden euro, denn der erlös bringt. 

viel erfolg !  

psx0407


----------



## mephir (14. Januar 2013)

Naja, mal schaun. Evtl bleibts dann einfach als Ersatzrad inner dunklen Ecke solang das Slayer läuft. 

Ansich macht 650B schon brutalst Spass, ist so unglaublich schnell. Und die Teile sind halt auch alle obernice, nur halt bisl in die Tage gekommen.


----------



## Scarx (14. Januar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ich mein nicht das Plastikteil in dem die Kette läuft, sondern das Teil an dem man es an der Kettensterebe befestigt...


 
Hab heute mal das hier gebaut, konnte es aber noch nicht testen.
Vielleicht bau ich es aber auch noch mal aus Alu...


----------



## Freefloh (14. Januar 2013)

@Scarx: das sieht ja richtig nett aus. Hast du das per Excenter gedreht oder die Außenkanten mit einem T-Nutfräser gefräst?

@funmaker2001de du hast eine Pn ;-)


----------



## Scarx (14. Januar 2013)

habs erst gedreht, dann mit nem Messerkopf gefräßt und dann richtig oldschool gefeilt
;-)


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. Januar 2013)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Gut, dann werde ich mich nochmal nach einer passenden Lösung zum einpressen umschauen, danke euch. Bei den restlichen Lagern ging es mit dem Hubertool ohne Probleme.



So, war gerade im Baumarkt, mit einer M12 Schraube + Unterlegscheiben ging es ohne Probleme, die Gleitlager werden zwar nicht komplett ausgefüllt durch die Schraube, aber wenn man ordentlich ansetzt und aufpasst, dann geht es ohne Probleme. Zeitaufwand: gering, die Lager zu bestellen dauert fast länger 

Für das mittlere Gleitlager ist es praktisch, wenn man etwas (Unterlegscheibe, altes Wälzlager) hat, was auf Lager aufliegt, aber noch in die Aufnahme des Rahmens passt, so kann man es ohne Probleme bis zur Mitte durch pressen.

"ohne Probleme, ohne Probleme, ohne Probleme"...oh oh


----------



## Cirest (14. Januar 2013)

mephir schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr, würde ich auf dem freien Markt für mein Stereo bekommen? Garage wird voller und voller, und ansich habe ich ja schon ein 160mm Bike



denke so zwischen 1100 und 1300 je nach gebrauchsspuren!


----------



## cytrax (15. Januar 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> Hab heute mal das hier gebaut, konnte es aber noch nicht testen.
> Vielleicht bau ich es aber auch noch mal aus Alu...



Junge, Junge das ging ja fix  Feines Teil! Ich würd das links und rechts so anpassen das je ein breiter Kabelbinder platz hätte. Bei dem Massivteil sollten dann auch 2 reichen


----------



## Maas89 (16. Januar 2013)

Ich will am Wochenende meinem Stereo andere Bremsscheiben können. Kann ich die Schrauben nochmal verwenden oder lieber einen neuen Satz holen? 

Gehen die Schrauben bedenkenlos raus?  Gibt es irgendwas zu beachten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (16. Januar 2013)

Kannst du weiter verwenden.
Ggfs. ein wenig neuen Schraubensicherungslack drauf (falls der alte zerbröselt ist) und fäddisch! 
Mittelfest.

Zu beachten: Drehmoment meist so um die 4-6 Nm!
Und schön gleichmäßig über Kreuz anziehen und nicht radial eine nach dem anderen.

Ach ja, bei der (neuen) Scheibe sollten eh auch neue Schrauben dabei sein.


----------



## Maas89 (16. Januar 2013)

So einen kleinen Drehmomentschlüssel habe ich leider nicht. Über Kreuz ist klar. 

Neue Schrauben sind leider keine dabei, hab die Scheiben aus dem Bikemarkt. Die Scheiben sind aber neu. Muss man die vorher noch irgendwie entfetten?


----------



## Scarx (16. Januar 2013)

Fett an einer schraube erhöht die Anzugskraft um das bis zu 3 fache, also schlecht ist das sicher nicht. Wenndu aber lieber ne schraubensicherung dran machen möchtest, solltest du das Fett mit etwas reiniger abmachen.


----------



## Maas89 (16. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Tipp aber ich meinte eigentlich die Scheiben  Irgendwas ist noch auf den Scheiben, evtl noch Emulsion vom Stanzen oder einfach das sie nicht rosten.


----------



## Freefloh (16. Januar 2013)

Jepp, einfach mit Bremsenreiniger reinigen. Ansonsten bremst nichts ;-)


----------



## Scarx (16. Januar 2013)

aso sorry, missverständnis xD
ist aber bitter wenn das öl wäre :-D auf na bremsscheibe  und wenn die ohne öl rostet auch irgendwie xD


----------



## Maas89 (16. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht genau was es ist aber irgendetwas ist drauf  Ich kann ja auch Spiritus nehmen zum Reinigen oder? Habe leider keinen Bremsenreiniger.


----------



## Freefloh (16. Januar 2013)

Jepp, hauptsache Schmierfilm frei.


----------



## Scarx (18. Januar 2013)

Hey leute ich hab noch nen syntace superforce in 60mm rumliegen, der ist bis zu einer Lenkerbreite von 710mm freigegeben. Mein lenker ist 755mm breit meint ihr der hält das trotzdem aus oder muss ich mir jetzt noch nen Megaforce für 109 kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (18. Januar 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> Hey leute ich hab noch nen syntace superforce in 60mm rumliegen, der ist bis zu einer Lenkerbreite von 710mm freigegeben. Mein lenker ist 755mm breit meint ihr der hÃ¤lt das trotzdem aus oder muss ich mir jetzt noch nen Megaforce fÃ¼r 109â¬ kaufen



Das sind 2,25 cm mehr je Seite. Das dÃ¼rfte nicht sooo viel aus machen und mÃ¼sste innerhalb der Sicherheitstoleranz liegen. 
Ich wÃ¼rde es riskieren... sofern man da von Risiko sprechen kann.


----------



## Vincy (18. Januar 2013)

Der Superforce ist mit der dünneren Lenkerklemmung von 25,4mm, dort sind die Belastungen dann viel höher! 
Der Hersteller wird sich da schon was bei denken, wenn der da Einschränkungen macht. Notfalls beim Hersteller nachfragen.
Es gibt da auch noch den Superforce 31,8, der hat die stabilere Oversize Lenkerklemmung 31,8mm.
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=395
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1510


----------



## Scarx (19. Januar 2013)

oh sorry hab ich vergessen zu schreiben ich hab den oversized!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (19. Januar 2013)

Mein Fehler, bin automatisch von 31,6 ausgegangen.  

Und dass der Hersteller sich was dabei denkt, ist klar,  allerdings gibt es beiden den Angaben immer noch reichlich "Reserven".
Hersteller fragen bingt mMn nix, der wird sich (wenn er denn schlau ist) nicht über die Sicherheitsangaben hinaus bewegen.

Also, riskiere es oder kauf einen Neuen.


----------



## Scarx (19. Januar 2013)

War ja richtig al_carbon
war eher an vincy gerichtet. Ich denke ich werds mal einfach ausprobieren. Was soll schon schlimmes passieren xD


----------



## Vincy (19. Januar 2013)

Den Superforce 31,8 kannst problemlos mit der Breite verwenden.
http://www.syntace.de/download/pdf/Kompatibilitaetsliste_ver-08.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (19. Januar 2013)

Ich habe Vincy jetzt nicht widersprechen wollen... er hatte mit dem Einwand völlig Recht. 

Also, dranschrauben und losfahren... 

Mein Neuer am Hanzz hat 78!!! 
Wird aber noch gekürzt... damit kommste ja nirgends mehr schadfrei durch!


----------



## Kharne (19. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mit meinem 780er am Stereo noch überall durchgekommen, nur im Zug ist es leicht bescheiden ^^


----------



## Scarx (20. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute ich hab da mal ne frage zu Steuersätzen...
und zwar will ich mir in naher Zukunft vllt eine fox 34 160mm in mein Stereo Race 2012 einbauen, die gibt es ja nur als tapered... was für Steuersätze hab ich da zur auswahl? Bzw kann ich die überhaupt einbauen wenn das Steuerrohr nich konisch ist?! Ich blick da nicht so ganz durch, sorry :-/
So langsam hab ich ja an allem mal rumgeschraubt aber davon hab ich echt noch keinen Plan :-/
also wenn ihr mir da mal kurz aushelfen könntet wärsch echt top


----------



## Kharne (20. Januar 2013)

Das Stereo hat ein 1.5 Steuerrohr, also brauchst du nen 1.5 -> tapered Steuersatz.

Das mit der 34 würde ich mir gut überlegen, da würde ich eher zu ner Lyrik oder ner alten 36er 
greifen, 20er Steckachsen gibt es nicht umsonst.
Und wofür braucht man CTD, wenn man ne getrennte High und Lowspeeddruckstufe hat?


----------



## Vincy (20. Januar 2013)

Kannst versuchen die irgendwo als OEM-Version mit 1 1/8" Schaft zu bekommen. Bei Cannondale gibt es die auch mit 1.5". Bringt dir aber auch nichts weiter.

Bei tapered Schaft kannst oben ein ZS49/28,6 mit flacher Kappe und unten ein EC49/40 Steuersatz nehmen, möglichst mit geringer Höhe. 

*40.ZS49 Top*
ZS49/28.6/H8/K

*40.EC49 Bottom*
EC49/40/H12/K
http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/forty

Andere Alternative wäre auch ein AngleSet

*AngleSet ZS49 | EC49*
ZS49/28.6/H11/K|EC49/40/H16/K
http://www.canecreek.com/products/headsets/angleset

So sieht es mit dem CC40 aus


----------



## Scarx (21. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe Leute. @Kharne: Hab kein Geld für Gabel und neuen LRS und wenn die Gabel am Canyon Strive Al 9.0 SL verbaut wurde, sollte sie für meine Zwecke gerade die richtige Mischung aus Federweg, mehrgewicht und Stabilität bieten, + die Naben passen!


----------



## Scarx (21. Januar 2013)

@Vincy: Danke für deine Hilfe! Aber warum ist die geringe Höhe so wichtig?!


----------



## Vincy (21. Januar 2013)

Wegen der Einbauhöhe (Gabel), da mußt du dann das untere EC Steuersatzlager dazu berechnen. Vorher hattest du ja da kein EC Lager.
Die Einbauhöhe verändert die Geometrie (+20mm = 1°). Mit dem AngleSet könntest es aber ausgleichen.


----------



## Kharne (21. Januar 2013)

Ein flacherer Lenkwinkel ist doch nicht schlecht, das Stereo hat ja nen relativ steilen. Ich würde 
mir eher Sorgen wegen der Höhe des Lenkers machen, das Stereo steigt ja so schon gerne, 
wenn der Lenker noch höher kommt wirds dann noch schlimmer.


----------



## Vincy (21. Januar 2013)

Der Sitzwinkel verändert sich da aber auch, was beim Stereo/Fritzz nicht grad förderlich ist.
Mit einer flacheren oberen Lagerabdeckung kann er die Lenkerhöhe auch anpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (21. Januar 2013)

status mein stereo nach 1200km, ein 5 wochen alt.... rechtes pressfitlager hat spiel bekommen . kurbel wackelt. KLUMPAD!


----------



## Scarx (21. Januar 2013)

Der lenker ist ja im moment eh relativ hoch, ich denke das lässt sich komplett ausgleichen... Der Lenkwinkel kann ruhig flacher werden, da sehe ich nicht das problem und dass das Tretlager etwas nach oben kommt ist auch definitiv von vorteil!
Also eigentlich bin ich mir immer sicherer die längere Gabel zu holen...
Nochmals danke für eure hilfe!


----------



## damz (21. Januar 2013)

160er gabel im stereo is optimal!!!


----------



## Freefloh (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo Scarx,
der Lenkwinkel bleibt meiner Analyse nach konstant, da der Drehpunkt beim einbau einer längeren Gabel in der Achse vom Hinterrad liegt. Somit ändert sich der Winkel nur bei der Sitzstrebe von 74 auf 73Grad bei 20mm mehr Federweg oder unterer Steuersatzhälfte.

VG


----------



## Kharne (21. Januar 2013)

160er Lyrik RC2DH, ach ne, geht ja nur entweder Absenkung oder MicoDH Kartusche 

Und ne Absenkung brauchts für fiese Rampen, oder ich strampel die ab jetzt im Wiegetritt hoch


----------



## Scarx (21. Januar 2013)

Mir ist gerade mal nach minuten langer betrachtung der beiden Rahmen Stereo/ Fritzz aufgefallen, dass wenn man den Umlenker vom Fritzz an ein Stereo baut und statt nem 190mm Dämpfer nen 200er einbaut, es absolut die selben Bikes sind... ich dachte es gäbe da unterschiede im Winkel der Hinterbauten oder des Sitzrohrs oder so etwas aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das nur durch den längeren Dämpfer so aussieht
(z.B. ist die Kettenstrebe beim Stereo Waagerecht und beim Fritzz leicht nach unten gerichtet)
also kann ich mir theoretisch ein schwarzes Frireo bauen xD
das wäre aber wohl zu viel des guten xD


----------



## Kharne (21. Januar 2013)

Hat eigentlich schonmal jemand versucht ein Angleset zu verbauen? 
Das Stereo hat doch ein ganz normales 1.5 Steuerrohr, oder ist das was besonderes dran?


----------



## Freefloh (21. Januar 2013)

Jepp, es ist nicht tapered ;-).
Die Tapered Seuerrohre sind unten noch breiter.
Und die meisten Steuerohre haben oben meistens nur für 1 1/8" Schäfte Platz.
Tapered Steuerrohr haben oben 44mm und unten 52mm Lagersitze.
1 1/8" Steuerohre haben oben und unten 44mm Lagersitze.
1 1/2" (bei Cube) hat oben und unten 49mm Lagersitze.

Ich hoffe ich habe die Daten jetzt nicht vertauscht, ansonsten einfach bescheid sagen.


----------



## Vincy (21. Januar 2013)

*Stereo vs Fritzz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (21. Januar 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> *40.ZS49 Top*
> ZS49/28.6/H8/K
> 
> *40.EC49 Bottom*
> ...


 Hast du zufällig auch ne Ahnung ob man die in Deutschland irgendwo bekommt xD
Das untere Teil gibts bei BMO aber oben finde ich nirgends...


----------



## Scarx (21. Januar 2013)

oder kann ich ober und unterteil von verschiedenen Herstellern miteinander kombinieren!?


----------



## darkandy9929 (21. Januar 2013)

Kannste hab ich auch gemacht!


----------



## Scarx (21. Januar 2013)

Nice. Jetzt hab ich mich mal einen Tag mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Ist ja garnicht so kompliziert xD Innendurchmesser Steuerrohr + Außendurchmesser Steuersatz / Innendurchmesser Steuersatz + Ausendurchmesser Gabelschaft... da kann man ja nicht zu viel falsch machen


----------



## darkandy9929 (21. Januar 2013)

was man noch beachten sollte  ist das man die einbauhöhe des Steuersatz! Wegen der länge des Gabelschafts.


----------



## Scarx (22. Januar 2013)

Ja das stimmt aber bei nem 265mm Gabelschaft (Fox 34) und nem 140mm Steuerrohr hat man da ja ordentlich platz xD in meinem Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefloh (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir gerade ein Cube Stereo aus 2007/2008 aufbauen und dort ist ein XT E-Type Umwerfer verbaut gibt es dafür evtl. Sram-Alternativen z.B. S3  oder kann ich das Bike nur mit Shimano Umwerfer fahren ?
VG


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Januar 2013)

gegenfrage, was gefällt dir an dem Shimano Umwerfer nicht?

(bei Sram-Teilen bin ich nicht auf dem stand der Dinge, hab vor 6 Jahren davon alles verkauft, war mir zu schwer und teuer!!!)


----------



## Freefloh (22. Januar 2013)

Ich finde SRAM optisch einfach schöner und praktisch finde ich SRAM einfach ansprechender und knackiger.


----------



## Freefloh (22. Januar 2013)

Achso ich hätte da dann nochmal eine andere Frage.
Was bewirkt eigentlich der Rise am Lenker, bzw wofür ist der eigentlich gedacht?
Habe bisher noch keine wikliche Antwort dafür gefunden.


----------



## greg12 (22. Januar 2013)

der rise am lenker bringt einfach eine höhere, meist entspanntere sitzposition. zugleich wird der druck am der front geringer und die gefühlte sitzposition hecklastiger.


----------



## Freefloh (22. Januar 2013)

Da das Stereo von Hause aus scheinbar schon gerne mit dem Vorderrad hochkommt, wenn nicht zuviel Druck auf der Vorderachse lastet. Sollte man also lieber nur Lenker im unteren Rise Bereich von 0-20mm fahren. Verstehe ich das richtig greg12?


----------



## Kharne (22. Januar 2013)

Freefloh schrieb:


> Ich finde SRAM optisch einfach schöner und praktisch finde ich SRAM einfach ansprechender und knackiger.



Spätestens nach der ersten Fahrt ist der Umwerfer eh nicht mehr zu sehn, ist 
halt die Frage ob du das Stereo zum Wheelie-vor-der-Eisdiele-fahren aufbaust 
oder damit fahren willst


----------



## Freefloh (22. Januar 2013)

@Kharne: Nö eigentlich mehr fürs eigene Ego. War mit meinem Bike noch nie an der Eisdiele, fahre lieber anstatt ein Eis zuschlemmen .


----------



## greg12 (22. Januar 2013)

Freefloh schrieb:


> Da das Stereo von Hause aus scheinbar schon gerne mit dem Vorderrad hochkommt, wenn nicht zuviel Druck auf der Vorderachse lastet. Sollte man also lieber nur Lenker im unteren Rise Bereich von 0-20mm fahren. Verstehe ich das richtig greg12?



ja, so kann mans sehen. der rise bleibt dennoch geschackssache. der eine bevorzugt high rise der andre flat bars.


----------



## Kharne (22. Januar 2013)

Ich persönlich finde es immer sehr geil, wenn ich pottendreckig aus dem Wald komme und die 
Leute mich angucken als würde ein Ufo landen.

Jedem das Seine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkandy9929 (22. Januar 2013)

Freefloh schrieb:


> Ich finde SRAM optisch einfach schöner und praktisch finde ich SRAM einfach ansprechender und knackiger.


 
ist eigentlich käse  keiner schaut an Umwerfer und sagt WOW was für ein geiles teil 

Aber um es zum punkt zu bringen nein es gibs nur e-type von Shimano soweit ich weiss. vieleicht gibs es noch adapter aber wenn da schon ein E-Type Umwerfer dran ist wieso sinnlos geld ausgeben ?


----------



## Freefloh (22. Januar 2013)

Nur der der das Bike ständig putzt, wenn es wieder eine Schlammpackung abbekommen hat ;-).
Aber darkandy kennst du dass, wenn irgendetwas banales dich nervt oder stört? So geht es mir mit dem Umwerfer. Das Biken und Schrauben ist so ein kleiner Freizeit ausgleich und in manchen Bereichen habe ich einfach so eine kleine Störung ;-). Bin halt oft einfach erst froh und glücklich wenn alles einfach für mich stimmig ist.


----------



## darkandy9929 (22. Januar 2013)

ich kenn es geht mir ähnlich  ich schraube bis es perfekt ist. Habe daher mal gegoogelt.

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...Pull-42-28-Zaehne-Nr-7615-065-150--14955.html


----------



## Freefloh (22. Januar 2013)

Dankeschön! Habe bisher immer nur evtl. S3 gelesen aber nie so eindeutig wie jetzt. Ansonsten hätte ich gar nicht erst gefragt. Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## Scarx (23. Januar 2013)

Ich find shimano besser hab zwar nur ne XT aber dieverhält sich um einiges besser als als meine Formula + kein dot! Meine XT hab ich jetzt gute 500km gefahren und musste weder entlüften noch den Sattel neu ausrichten, keinerlei probleme auch bei dem Schnee zur zeit. Dosierbarkeit ist dank servo wave definitif auch ein vorteil wenn man sich für vorne dann ne scheibennummer größer holt ist die Bremskraft sicher genauso gut wie formula!
Fazit:
Bin weder the one noch saint, sondern die kleinen geschwister RX und XT gefahren und da sind die shimanos um längen besser!


----------



## funmaker2001de (23. Januar 2013)

Weis jemand auswendig ob das 08er Stereo eine Gabelaufnahme für 1.5" hat oder nur für 1 1/8?


----------



## rODAHn (23. Januar 2013)

Für 1,5 Zoll... Für 1 1/8 Gabelschäfte benötigst du einen Reduziersteuersatz.


----------



## funmaker2001de (23. Januar 2013)

Also kann ich auch tapered Gabeln mit
Entsprechendem Steuersatz montieren oder?


----------



## Freefloh (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
hier mal ein tapered Steuersatz der passt
als Komplett-Set für 1 1/8 Schaft (oben und unten):
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...s-Steuersatz-semi-int-ZS49-1-5-auf-1-1-8.html

Für unten tapered oder 1,5":
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...40-Series-Steuersatz-unten-EC49-1-5-Zoll.html

Leider habe ich auf Anhieb die Kappe für oben einzelnd auf die schnelle nicht gefunden. Sie gibt es aber einzelnd (zumindest im Bikeladen ) zukaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freefloh (23. Januar 2013)

Oder als FSA Version von 1,5" auf 1 1/8"(komplett):
http://mob-bikes.de/fsa/2102-fsa-steuersatz-orbit-z-15-r-semi-integriert.html


----------



## darkandy9929 (23. Januar 2013)

funmaker2001de schrieb:


> Weis jemand auswendig ob das 08er Stereo eine Gabelaufnahme für 1.5" hat oder nur für 1 1/8?


 
es hat 1.5


----------



## funmaker2001de (27. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte mal noch eine kleine rein technische Frage zum Stereo. 
Undzwar. Sind die Hinterbauschwingen vom Stereo in den verschiedenen Modeljahren zueinander kompatibel?
Würde gerne die Schwimge von meinem 08er gegen eine von 10 oder 11 tauschen da ich gerne einen kompletten Laufradsatz mit Steckachse fahren würde. Passt das? Oder haben die eine andere Bauform?

Danke achonmal im Vorraus


----------



## darkandy9929 (27. Januar 2013)

sollte eigentlich pasen vieleicht nur andere schraubbolzen die man braucht! Andererseits frag ich mich ob es sinn macht kannste ja gleich ein 10-11 Modell komplett kaufen


----------



## funmaker2001de (27. Januar 2013)

Naka den Rahmen hab ich. Die Schwinge könnt ich wenn Sie passt günstig kriegen. War so ne kleine Überlegung.  Auf
Jedenfall billiger als neuer Rahmen


----------



## darkandy9929 (27. Januar 2013)

kann man nur probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (27. Januar 2013)

Glaub nicht, dass es da so ohne Weiteres passt. Mußt mal die Breite beim Hauptlager messen. Die Umlenkhebel sind auch anders.


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. Januar 2013)

Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es nicht passt, da es zum Modell 2009 (=2010,2011) ziemlich stark überarbeitet wurde...


----------



## funmaker2001de (28. Januar 2013)

Hab Cube mal eine Mail geachrieben. Mal sehen ob die mir die Frage beantworten können


----------



## snooze (31. Januar 2013)

das passt auf keinen Fall, das 08 hat doch ne ganz andere Lagerung am Hauptlager (Nadellager mit durchgehender Achse) als die Modelle ab 09 welche Kugellager mit Gewindeschrauben haben.


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. Januar 2013)

Das Spielt doch eigentlich keine Rolle, da es ihm um die Sitzstrebe ging.


----------



## funmaker2001de (31. Januar 2013)

Me ging achon die Schwinge vom Hinterbau. Hab mich dann aber doch umendschieden da mir das Risiko zu groß ist das es doch nicht packt.


----------



## grungebass (3. Februar 2013)

Ich werd wahnsinnig! allein die Gabel und die laufräder sind den preis doch schon wert!


----------



## Kharne (3. Februar 2013)

Altes Bike mit Minirahmen. Dafür ist der Preis ganz schön hoch angesetzt.


----------



## funmaker2001de (3. Februar 2013)

Das ist doch das 07er Modell oder? Ist ja noch Ã¤lter wie meins ð


----------



## Kharne (3. Februar 2013)

Dafür wären selbst die 900 Startpreis zu viel gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grungebass (4. Februar 2013)

Nee, Rahmengröße M wars und angeblich '08er Model...
Ihr habt mich aber nochmal zurückgehalten 
Meine Freundin fährt eh lieber Rennrad


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. Februar 2013)

Langsam wirds, alle Lager sind getauscht, die Kindshock war schon ziemlich fertig, da hab ich sie gleich ganz abgebürstet.

Kanns kaum erwarten nach einem Jahr wieder auf einem Fully zu sitzen...


----------



## funmaker2001de (5. Februar 2013)

Sieht sehr irdentlich aus. Lässtes Bike später lackieren oder Pulverbeschichten?


----------



## Kharne (5. Februar 2013)

Kommt da noch Klarlack/Pulver drauf, oder lässt du den gammeln?


----------



## damz (5. Februar 2013)

klarlack drauf und rote custom teile


----------



## Kharne (5. Februar 2013)

Komplett zerlegen, entlacken und neu eloxieren wäre auch was für mein Stereo, hellgrüne Parts 
(vor allem Naben!) gibts leider net wie Sand am Meer und Naben eloxieren ist ja auch leichter 
gesagt als getan


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Februar 2013)

Nein, ich werde ihn gammeln lassen bzw hab ihn nur etwas mit Korrosionsschutzmittel behandelt, mal sehen wie er sich macht. Prinzipiell gefällt es mir aber gut, wenn das Alu dreckig/unsauber aussieht anstatt gleichmäßig gebürstet.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (6. Februar 2013)

Cool! 

Aber warum hast du die Wippe nicht mit entlackt?!
Stört die Optik in meinen Augen, aber ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Februar 2013)

Gute Frage, weiß ich gar nicht mehr, aber irgendwie stand das von Anfang an fest, dass sie so bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (6. Februar 2013)

Muss dir gefallen! 

Dieser RAW-Look hat jedenfalls was!


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. Februar 2013)

sauber  wie lang hast gebraucht zum entlacken?


----------



## mephir (6. Februar 2013)

Ich glaub mein 650er Stereo muss weg und was aus Plastik weichen. Schade eigentlich. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, mal melden. Für euch hier gibts den supersonder Preis


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. Februar 2013)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> sauber  wie lang hast gebraucht zum entlacken?



Hauptrahmen und Sitzstrebe hab ich machen lassen. Die Kettenstrebe selbst dauert an sich nicht so lange, maximal ein paar Minuten in der Lauge. Das einzige was relativ lange gedauert hat, war die Nachbürstung der Teile, die ich abgegeben hatte.

Ich finds super, bin sehr auf die Optik des Gesamtaufbaus gespannt...


----------



## Vincy (7. Februar 2013)

*Übersicht der Einbaubreiten für Dämpferbuchsen*


----------



## Bluntz (7. Februar 2013)

Guckt mal was heute in der Post war  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1305681?in=set

Ich bin ma gespannt wie sich die Buchsen fahren!

Muss ich beim Dämpferausbau iwas beachten? Muss die Luft komplett aus de Dämpfer?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (7. Februar 2013)

Ja machste die luft raus..

schrauben auf...


fertig ist simpel hab sogar ich gekonnt


----------



## Bluntz (7. Februar 2013)

Top....dann kann ja nix schief gehen


----------



## Vincy (7. Februar 2013)

Die Luft brauchst dafür nicht ablassen.
Hier die Montangeanleitung der Buchsen. http://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/


----------



## Bluntz (7. Februar 2013)

ja die anleitung kenn ich  mir gings ja um den ausbau vom Dämpfer aus dem Rahmen, und da denk ich machts es Sinn die Luftabzulassen....ist eigentlich an den Schrauben bzw. Bolzen Loctite drauf? weil ich hab keins hier...


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. Februar 2013)

An die Schrauben kommt Loctite. Anzugsdrehmoment steht auf der Cube HP. Die Luft brauchst du wie Vincy schpon gesagt hat nicht ablassen, da der Dämpfer bereits im Ruhezustand komplett ausgefedert ist und durch entfernen der Schrauben nicht noch weiter ausfedern kann.


----------



## Bluntz (7. Februar 2013)

die Firma bedankt sich bei allen Menschen die an diesem Problem mitgewirkt haben


----------



## Scarx (8. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute hab letztlich mal wieder mein Bike geputzt und seit dem hab ich probleme mit dem Freilauf (denke ich) ich kann wärend der fahrt nicht mehr rückwärts pedalieren! Die kette verliert die spannung komplett und liegt dann oben auf der Strebe auf... und es sieht aus als würde die kassete nicht wissen ob sie jetzt nach vorne oder nach hinten drehen soll... einer nen Plan woran das liegen kann?! Achso ist vielleicht noch interessant zu wissen, dass wenn ich stehe ich überhaupt keine probleme habe die kurbel rückwärts zu drehen... nur wärend der fahrt tritts auf! Ich wollte heute mal die kasette abnehmen und nochmal von hand alles sauber machen aber villeicht habt ihr ja noch tipps! Danke im voraus!


----------



## Kharne (8. Februar 2013)

Freilauf hinüber.

Aufmachen, gucken obs einfach nur neues Fett braucht, oder direkt nen neuen Freilaufkörper.


----------



## Freefloh (8. Februar 2013)

Hi Scarx,
ich kenne dein Problem. Bei mir lag das Problem an einer verschmutzten Kette, äußerlich war sie sauber aber innen noch mit Dreck in den Gelenken. 
Habe die Kette raus genommen und dann jedes einzelne Glied mit der Hand bewegt so das der Dreck rausfällt. Ansonsten liegt der Fehler manchmal auch beim Schaltwerk, wenn man beim säubern den Dreck in die Gelenke geschoben hat.


----------



## Scarx (8. Februar 2013)

Okay danke ersteinmal für eure Hilfe, dann werde ich mich gleich mal ans werk machen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluntz (8. Februar 2013)

moin!

hat jemand ne idee wie ich den Bolzen der durch die Dämpferbuchsen oben geht rausbekomme? muss ich den ausschlagen? eine schraube festhalten und andere drehen klappt auch nicht, es drückt sich immer die schraube raus.....


----------



## Vincy (8. Februar 2013)

Die kurze Schraube oder eine M6 Schraube etwas reinschrauben (ca 1-2 Gewindegänge) und mit einem leichten Hammerschlag lockern. Dann den langen Bolzen drehend rausziehen.
Die kurze Schraube ist mit einem kleinen Inbus, der Bolzen mit einem etwas größeren.


----------



## baumeister21 (8. Februar 2013)

Wenn es wirklich fest sitzt kannst du auch mal einen tropfen Brunox oder ein anderes Kriechöl drauf machen.


----------



## Scarx (8. Februar 2013)

Aber nimm wirklich ne andere schraube und auch ruhig mehr als 1-2 Gewindegänge reindrehen, sicher ist sicher!


----------



## Bluntz (8. Februar 2013)

ja die idee mit der gewindestange hatte ich auch  aber es hat mich schon ziemlich abgef**** das ich das ding nicht rausbekomme  ich hab mal WD40 draufgemacht und werd mir ne passende Schraube oder Stange besorgen....trotzdem wunderts mich das man so viel gewalt anwenden muss um den bolzen auszutreiben! naja mein hass ist seit heute größer


----------



## Scarx (8. Februar 2013)

Ja kommt halt weil da kein schmierstoff von anfangan dran kommt, und durch die reibung arbeitet sich das material ein wenig ein...


----------



## cytrax (9. Februar 2013)

Ich habs beim AMS auch so gemacht. Abends anständig Kriechöl drauf und am nächsten Tag ne längere Schraube genommen, reingedreht und ordentlich mitm Gummihammer 2-3x draufgekloppt und schon war die Achse draußen


----------



## Bluntz (9. Februar 2013)

geil, jetzt hab ich auch noch gemerkt, dass die eine Lagerschale auf der Antriebsseite sich nicht mehr satt dreht sondern "rubbelt" und das nach ca einem Jahr...ich weiß das ich ein Shimano Innenlager SM-BB51 Hollowtech II brauche, meine Frage:

Gibts da was stabileres für nen angenehmen Preis?

Sind die besser? http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_info.php?language=de&currency=EUR&products_id=797

oder die http://shop.best-bike-parts.de/-RED...no-rot--4797.html?referer=froogle&language=de


----------



## Scarx (9. Februar 2013)

So ich hab heute mal den hinterreifen ausgebaut, kasette abgezogen( da kam direkt der Freilauf mit raus) Kette gewechselt alles neu gefettet und wieder eingebaut und es hat nichts gebracht. Ich hör den Freilauf jetzt garnicht mehr also eine stumme Nabe ist mir auch neu! . Jedenfalls muss ich das bike mal beim händler abgeben und fragen ob ders reparieren kann oder ich ne neue Nabe/ Freilaufkörper brauche! Man man man das bike ist keine 4 Monate alt und jetzt schon so ein ding...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluntz (9. Februar 2013)

so der Dämpferausbau hat schonmal geklappt, jetzt fehlen nur noch die Buchsen unten: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1306854?in=set

Die Dinger klemmen mega fest und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich die rausbekommen soll....macht das Sinn ne 9er Schraube reinzudrehen so das sich das Gewinde "reinfrisst" und dann versuchen die Buchse von der anderen Seite auszuschlagen??

Ich weiß echt nicht was sich der Ingenieur dabei gedacht hat....


----------



## cytrax (9. Februar 2013)

Wenn neue reinkommen is doch wurscht  Versuchs mal mit Schraubstock, Rohrzange... aber nicht zu fest, es is sehr weiches Alu! Bei mir warn die auch bombenfest. Eine Nacht mit WD40 eingejaucht und am nächsten Tag mit der Rohrzange rausgedreht


----------



## Scarx (9. Februar 2013)

Hat einer ne Ahnung welche Maße die Naben haben müssen für mein stereo race 2012?! Bin grad zu faul zum messen und kann ja sein das jemand die maße aus dem kopf weiß


----------



## Scarx (9. Februar 2013)

Auch die xt macht null probleme!


----------



## Bluntz (9. Februar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Wenn neue reinkommen is doch wurscht  Versuchs mal mit Schraubstock, Rohrzange... aber nicht zu fest, es is sehr weiches Alu! Bei mir warn die auch bombenfest. Eine Nacht mit WD40 eingejaucht und am nächsten Tag mit der Rohrzange rausgedreht



ja die alten sind mir ja egal  ja WD40 ist schon drauf und ich werds morgen einfach nochmal reparieren, auf der FOX Seite stand man soll nen Schrauben-Ausdreher nehmen, der sich dann in den Buchsenverkeilt und dann kann man die rausdrehen....naja vllt. tuts der alte Klempnerbasi ja auch


----------



## Kharne (10. Februar 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Ahnung welche Maße die Naben haben müssen für mein stereo race 2012?! Bin grad zu faul zum messen und kann ja sein das jemand die maße aus dem kopf weiß



X12, vorne je nach Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (10. Februar 2013)

Ich meinte die breite  die Achsen sind x12 und vorne QR 15... das weiß ich


----------



## baumeister21 (10. Februar 2013)

X12 hat 142mm. Vorne je nach Gabel, wie schon mein Vorposter sagt.


----------



## Kharne (10. Februar 2013)

X12 ist 142*12, QR 15 ist 100*15

Nimm Hope Naben, da brauchst du dir keinen Kopf um die Breite machen, die lassen sich schöm umbauen...


----------



## Scarx (10. Februar 2013)

Hope sind doch so ultra laut oder?  na mal sehen...
Danke Leute!


----------



## Scarx (10. Februar 2013)

Was haltet ihr von den Sixpack Naben?! Würden farblich gut passen bei mir und sind auch umbaubar...


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Februar 2013)

Ich wÃ¼rd dir die Novatec 4in1 empfehlen (schwarz), gibts bei CNC fÃ¼r 60â¬ (HR) und sind auf alle mÃ¶glichen Standards umbaubar, ggf. noch den Stahlfreilauf gegen einen aus Alu tauschen. Ich bin zufrieden mit ihnen und v.a. sehr gutes P/L VerhÃ¤ltnis...


----------



## cytrax (10. Februar 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> Hope sind doch so ultra laut oder?  na mal sehen...
> Danke Leute!



Es geht...man wird jedenfalls früher gehört und die Leute erschrecken nicht mehr so


----------



## damz (11. Februar 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> Hope sind doch so ultra laut oder?  na mal sehen...
> Danke Leute!




und es gibt sie in verschiedenen farben


----------



## Kharne (11. Februar 2013)

Aber leider nicht in elox-grün, dass scheinen sie ihren Teambikes vorzuenthalten


----------



## St0Rm (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo,


Ich bekomme voraussichtlich am Freitag mein "neues" 2012er Stereo Race . 
Jedoch finde ich derzeit nichts zu den Einstellungen für das Fahrwerk.
Hat jemand von euch zufällig irgendwelche offiziellen Zahlen oder persönliche Empfehlungen die ich als Grundlage für die Dämpfer- und Gabeleinstellungen nehmen kann?

Eckdaten: 70Kg Körpergewicht - 76-77Kg mit Ausrüstung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (11. Februar 2013)

i hab a 72 kilo und i fahr meins mit 145psi hinten.... is aber ein rockshox monarsch dämpfer und wie der name schon sagt, is er auch dafür.... darf nach jedem bottom out nachpumpen....


----------



## damz (11. Februar 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Aber leider nicht in elox-grün, dass scheinen sie ihren Teambikes vorzuenthalten



bestell die silbernen, gehst zum local eloxier shop und lasst sie grün machen..... wo is das problem?


----------



## Kharne (11. Februar 2013)

Das Innenleben, wer eloxiert schon Naben? 
Der Mad-Line soweit ich weiß, aber der macht kein Hellgrün. Genau wie die allerwenigsten Eloxierer hellgrün anbieten 

Ausserdem müsste dazu erstmal die Kohle für den gesamten Laufradsatz da sein... ^^


----------



## Scarx (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hol mir die sixpack vice räder...! sind grün halten was aus und passen ins bike! Drecks-freilauf-.-


----------



## Bluntz (11. Februar 2013)

So der Buchsen wechsel ist komplett 

Auffällig war das die alten Gleitbuchsen unterschiedlich abgenutzt waren

Oben: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1308698?in=set

Unten: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1308703?in=set

War das bei euch auch so?

Dann war die eine Lagerschale des Tretlagers ziemlich schwer drehbar und ich weiß auch warum 

Hier die intakte: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1308710?in=set

und die weniger intakte: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1308707?in=set

Jetzt weiß ich auch wo das verdammte Knacken seinen Ursprung hat 

Naja zum Glück kosten die Dinger ja nicht die Welt...


----------



## damz (12. Februar 2013)

was anderes, schon mal wer von euch das pressfit tretlager lager ausm 2012er carbon stereo ausgebaut?


----------



## Mad-Line (12. Februar 2013)

Moin
ich habe letztens ein Apfel Grün an gemischt. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein Muster machen. 



Kharne schrieb:


> Das Innenleben, wer eloxiert schon Naben?
> Der Mad-Line soweit ich weiß, aber der macht kein Hellgrün. Genau wie die allerwenigsten Eloxierer hellgrün anbieten
> 
> Ausserdem müsste dazu erstmal die Kohle für den gesamten Laufradsatz da sein... ^^


----------



## derAndre (13. Februar 2013)

Bluntz schrieb:


> So der Buchsen wechsel ist komplett
> 
> Auffällig war das die alten Gleitbuchsen unterschiedlich abgenutzt waren
> 
> ...



Das sind Verschleißteile. Die musste ich so regelmäßig wechseln wie andere die Unterhosen. Seid ich Huber Buchsen drinne hab ist ruhe! Das Tretlager wechsel ich ebenfalls mindestens einmal eher zwei mal im Jahr. Ich bin aber auch ein ganz schöner Brocken und habe das Stereo recht ordentlich ran genommen. Deswegen nehme ich auch nur noch die günstigen Shimanolager. Kost fast nix und hält (bei mir) genauso lange wie die meisten anderen .


----------



## funmaker2001de (13. Februar 2013)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Bremsenset fürs Stereo. Würde mir vom adesugn und den Farben her gut für
Mein Stereo gefallen. Aber taugt die Bremse auch was?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111010205246&globalID=EBAY-DE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Valentino (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo Cube Stereo Gemeinde,

ich habe interesse mir ein ´Cube Stereo ab Bj 2010 - 2012 zu kaufen (mehr gibt mein Buget nicht her).
Mein frage ist:
Ist es möglich einen Laufradsatz von 27,5 Zoll einzubauen. Um die vordere hälfte mache ich mir keine gedanken. Was ist mit hinten. Ich habe hier gesehen das ein User es gemacht hat!!! Ist das eine Ausnahme oder stellt dieses kein problem dar, trotz 26 Rahmen???

Danke im vorraus für die Antworten


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (14. Februar 2013)

Ja wenn du es "gesehen" hast, wird's wohl auch möglich sein! 

Also wenn ich mir den Platz anschaue, den mein Stereo hinten in der Schwinge noch hat (fahre aktuell ne RQ in 2.2), würde ich sagen, dass das ganz knapp hinhauen müsste. Damit meine ich, du bekommst das Rad evtl. hinein.  
Fahren würde ich so allerdings nicht. Da wären mir die Abstände zu knapp. Der Radius der Felge vergrößert sich immerhin um ca. 1,9 cm. (falls ich mich nicht verrechnet habe) Da sollte der Reifen dann wirklich nicht zu hoch bauen. Speziell oben an der Brücke zwischen den Streben wird's mMn knapp.


----------



## Kharne (14. Februar 2013)

Das wird nix, hab hinten mit 2,35er Hans Dampf schon nicht mehr wirklich viel Platz. In 650B passt der auf keinen Fall rein.

Warum muss auf einmal jeder 650B fahren? *Kopfschüttel*


----------



## damz (14. Februar 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das wird nix, hab hinten mit 2,35er Hans Dampf schon nicht mehr wirklich viel Platz. In 650B passt der auf keinen Fall rein.
> 
> Warum muss auf einmal jeder 650B fahren? *Kopfschüttel*




weil sie HYPE - LEMMINGE sind......


----------



## Dr.Valentino (14. Februar 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das wird nix, hab hinten mit 2,35er Hans Dampf schon nicht mehr wirklich viel Platz. In 650B passt der auf keinen Fall rein.
> 
> Warum muss auf einmal jeder 650B fahren? *Kopfschüttel*




Warum nicht???
Weil ich für mich entschieden habe 650b zu fahren, wenn es mein Buget erlaubt. Ist doch eigentlich jedem selbst überlassen.
Manche sagen, dass ist und wird die Zukunft prägen.
Die anderen sagen genau das gegenteil.

Ich sage für mein Teil, dass das die Zukunft sein wird.
Ich finde auch die 29er super. Kommt immer darauf an, für welche Sportart man was brauch.

Ich sage ja nicht das die 26er ******* sind. Nur sind viele Preise für 650b MTB etwas übertrieben.


----------



## derAndre (14. Februar 2013)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das das klappt. Vielleicht mit Mädchenreifen gerade so aber einfedern sollte da dann nix mehr und durch Dreck fahren darfst Du dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funmaker2001de (15. Februar 2013)

funmaker2001de schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem Bremsenset fürs Stereo. Würde mir vom adesugn und den Farben her gut für
> Mein Stereo gefallen. Aber taugt die Bremse auch was?
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111010205246&globalID=EBAY-DE



Kennt keiner diese Bremse?


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (15. Februar 2013)

Wir sind hier im Stereo Thread!
Vielleicht stellst du die Frage sinnvollerweise mal im richtigen Unterforum?!


----------



## Anselmus (15. Februar 2013)

funmaker2001de schrieb:


> Kennt keiner diese Bremse?



Auch wenns nicht hierhergehört. Scheint ja nicht so verbreitet zu sein das teil. Das Bremsenforum kennts gar nit.

Ich würd mir lieber ne XT holen, die kost auch nit viel mehr. Oder warten bis sie mal wieder ne Saint oder Zee (hab ich an meinem Stereo) raushauen, als hier die Katze im Sack zu kaufen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. Februar 2013)

dann kauf doch die XT wo du weißt was du bekommst ;-)


----------



## LAforce (19. Februar 2013)

mal was anderes zwischendurch ...
Hier gibt es ja den ein oder anderen Stereo Carbon Fahrer --> würdet ihr euer Carbon Stereo auf einen Anhängerkupplungsträger spannen?
Habt ihr hier ggf. Meinungen / Erfahrungen mit dem Thema?

Offiziell sagt Cube, dass deren Carbon Rahmen nicht für Anhängerkupplungsträger freigegeben sind.

Danke für Eure Meinungen.


----------



## Cortina (19. Februar 2013)

Hab keine Anhängerkupplung aber ein Heckträger am Caddy.
Da kommt auch mal das Stereo drauf. Das Rad hält durch die Laschen an den Felgen in den Schienen, der Arm des Trägers verhindert ja nur das Umkippen.
Damit der Rahmen nicht geklemmt wird, was ja das eigentliche Problem bei Carbonrahmen ist, hab ich die Fiamma Köpfe mit den Ratschenbändern die ich an der Sattelstütze befestige - Spüllappen um die Stütze und Ratschenband drum 

Grüße
Guido


Sent from Brenner


----------



## Freefloh (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
aus persönlichen Gründen verkaufe ich mein Stereo Rahmen 2007/2008 mit Schnellspannerversion, welchen ich selber im Bikemarkt gekauft habe und aufbauen wollte. 
Da die Lager vom Vorgänger schon einen Picking-Effekt aufweisen wurden daher schon neue Lagersätze(fast 3 komplette Sätze) besorgt die natürlich auch mit geschickt werden. Zudem gebe ich auch noch einen 2ten Satz Wippen besorgt, die ich mir für den späteren Aufbau zum eloxieren organisiert habe. Zudem wurde auch schon neue Kabelführungen inkl. Aluschrauben angeschaft.
Momentan ist noch eine Schraube defekt, diese könnte man entweder bei netten Usern hier im Bikemakt nachfertigen lassen, oder man nimmt eine M6 Senkkopfschraube mit Konusscheibe so sah zumindest meine Planung aus. Der Rahmen steht momentan im Bikemarkt über den Preis kann man aber auch gerne reden. 
Den Rahmen würde ich gerne demontiert verschicken, da ich denke dass man wenn man einen neuen Rahmen aufbaut dies dann auch gleich richtig machen sollte.

VG


----------



## deathmetal (19. Februar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hab keine Anhängerkupplung aber ein Heckträger am Caddy.
> Da kommt auch mal das Stereo drauf. Das Rad hält durch die Laschen an den Felgen in den Schienen, der Arm des Trägers verhindert ja nur das Umkippen.
> Damit der Rahmen nicht geklemmt wird, was ja das eigentliche Problem bei Carbonrahmen ist, hab ich die Fiamma Köpfe mit den Ratschenbändern die ich an der Sattelstütze befestige - Spüllappen um die Stütze und Ratschenband drum
> 
> ...



Würde ich schon auch drauf machen. Habe persönlich nen Heckträger und versuche mal ans Oberrohr mit Schaumstoff und nem "Heizungsrohrstück" das da hin zu machen. 
Bei deinem Träger hätte ich keine Bedenken. 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## LAforce (19. Februar 2013)

ich hatte mir erst gedacht den Haltepunkt am Sattelrohr zu wählen. Hier drückt ja von innen die Sattelstütze gegen. Der Träger wäre in meinem Fall ein Thule G6. Mit Schaumstoff dazwischen sollte da doch nicht viel passieren können, wenn man so "handwarm" festzieht, oder?


----------



## Cortina (19. Februar 2013)

Ob das von innen press dagegendrückt würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen. Wichtig ist dass nichts gequetscht wird. Im Zweifel Rohr mit Lappen umwickeln und mit Schnur/Spannband festbinden. Bei den scharfkantigen Schraubklemmen kann schon ordentlich Kraft aufkommen! Auch wenn Du es nicht fest anziehst, beim Fahren können schon ganz andere Kräfte auftreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (19. Februar 2013)

Ich hab versucht mein Stereo auf dme Heckgepäckträger zu bewegen, Fazit nie mehr! 
Auf der Ausfahrt von der Autobahn ist es aus der Halterung gerutscht und war danach nicht 
mehr festzukriegen, Resultat: Ich bin in Mönchengladbach früh morgens um 5 mit dem Stereo 
den  *Berg* runtergerast während mein Dad das Auto mit meinen Klamotten zum Bahnhof 
gefahren hat.

Das Problem ist, dass der Rahmen so *unrund* ist, dass du nirgendwo gescheit die Klemmen 
dran kriegst. Ich werd mein Stereo ab jetzt immer in den Kofferraum packen oder alternativ 
in den Hänger.
Und bei Carbon 3-fach aufpassen, man merkt garnicht wie viel Kraft auf den Klemmen ist, 
eine Umdrehung zuviel und du hast einen Rahmen in Scherben.


----------



## Vincy (19. Februar 2013)

Zudem mußt man die Druckbelastung durch den Fahrtwind mitberücksichtigen. Carbon ist recht druckempfindlich.
Lieber VR ausbauen und an der Radaufnahme einspannen. Ggfls eine Haltevorrichtung dafür anfertigen.


----------



## snooze (19. Februar 2013)

falls hier jemand Verwendung für die Huberbuchsen für Rock Shox hat, ich hab einen Satz über.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Februar 2013)

*@ Karne:* ich fahre zwar keinen Joghurtbecher aber bei meinem Stereo ging das mit der Klemmung ganz problemlos.
Fahre jedes Jahr zur kroatischen Küste runter (2500 km) und hatte noch nie Probleme mit festem Sitz. Allerdings habe ich die Klemme etwas verändert:
Und zwar habe ich zwischen Klemme und Rahmen rutschfeste Gummieinlagen platziert (bekommst du in jeden Baumarkt). Vorher habe ich die Teile noch etwas der Form des Rahmenrohrs angepasst.
Das Problem ist ja, dass durch die geringe Auflagefläche (weil das Rahmenrohr so eine komische Form hat) nur wenig Reibung entstehen kann. Deswegen musst du die Klemme dann auch so fest anziehen.
Ich ziehe die Klemme bei mir wirklich nur ganz leicht an und das Ding sitzt bombenfest! Das sollte auch problemlos mit Carbon funktionieren.

Aber die Variante von Vincy sicherlich die sauberste Lösung.


----------



## LAforce (20. Februar 2013)

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Ich werde jetzt mal ein Paar Varianten testen. 
Aber ich habe es mir schon fast gedacht, dass es im Kofferraum am sichersten ist. Werde mich noch zusätzlich mal nach einer Innenbefestigung für die Gabelaufnahme umschauen.


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. Februar 2013)

hast du schon mal über einen Dachträger nachgedacht?
ich benutz meineThule seid 7-8 Jahren und hatte noch nie Probleme!
diese Heckträger die nur ans Auto gegurtet sind mag ich nicht, hat ein Kumpel, hat meinem damaligen Rahmen paar Scheuerstellen gebracht 
auf der AHK funzt das dann aber wieder richtig gut!


----------



## Kharne (20. Februar 2013)

Dachgepäckträger? Noch schlimmer! Die Dinger sind für Trekkingräder mit dünnen Reifen und 
gradem, dünnen Unterrohr ausgelegt, ein 12er Sterep kriegst du da niemals drauf. 
Ausserdem reißts dir das Bike dann bei Seitenwind raus und schneller als 80 darfst du dann 
auch nicht fahren, weil du dauernd Angst hast, dass der Fartwind dir die Bikes vom Dach 
reißt.

Wenn man mit mehr als einem Bike und Gepäck verreisen will sollte man sich nen Kombi mit 
Stauraum (Volvo V70 o.ä) oder nen Anhänger besorgen.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Februar 2013)

Mag ja sein, dass es bei dir nicht funktioniert.  Streite ich gar nicht ab.

Ich nutze ebenfalls Thule und packe oben mein Stereo und das WLS meiner Freundin drauf.
Damit fahre ich wie gesagt 2.500 km bis runter nach Brela (kroatische Küste) bei Tempo 120. Und das seit 3 Jahren!
Und bis jetzt kam ich immer zusammen mit den Stereos an! 

Also erzähl' mir hier keiner, dass das grundsätzlich nicht funktioniert!

Edit sagt: hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Kharne (20. Februar 2013)

Cool, krieg ich bitte nen Link?

Die Dachgepäckträger die ich kenne machen das nämlich nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. Februar 2013)

Ich schau mal die Tage, ob ich noch die Unterlagen von dem Biest habe! Das Dingen ist knapp 5 Jahre alt. 
Aber versprechen kann ich nix. Bei mir herrscht stets das Chaos!


----------



## Anselmus (21. Februar 2013)

Kumpel von mir hat nen Atera Strada Kupplungsträger. Da klappts auch mit dem Stereo 2011 prima...


----------



## Schelle (21. Februar 2013)

Ich habe den Altera Strada Sport M3 + Adapter fürs 4. Bike - da passt das Stereo (2010) + 3 zusätzliche MTB ohne Probleme.


----------



## FR-Sniper (21. Februar 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Dachgepäckträger? Noch schlimmer! Die Dinger sind für Trekkingräder mit dünnen Reifen und
> gradem, dünnen Unterrohr ausgelegt, ein 12er Sterep kriegst du da niemals drauf.
> Ausserdem reißts dir das Bike dann bei Seitenwind raus und schneller als 80 darfst du dann
> auch nicht fahren, weil du dauernd Angst hast, dass der Fartwind dir die Bikes vom Dach
> reißt.



 selten so gelacht!

hier der Link zum Dachträger:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrradtrage...0920105006?pt=Autozubehör&hash=item2a1fadb82e

ging sogar mit den 2,8ér Michelins auf dem Freerider vom Kumpel Problemlos  
...übrigens darfst damit 130km/h fahren!


----------



## St0Rm (22. Februar 2013)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> selten so gelacht!
> 
> hier der Link zum Dachträger:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fahrradtrage...0920105006?pt=Autozubehör&hash=item2a1fadb82e
> ...




Kann ich nur bestätigen 

Mein Dachträger hat auch 2 AMS130 und ein Stereo getragen.
Und auch noch bei 160 auf der Autobahn 

Das einzige worüber man sich da Sorgen machen muss, sind die vielen Insekten die dann am Rad kleben


----------



## Kharne (22. Februar 2013)

Einbaumaß vom Dämpfer ist 190*51mm beim 12´er Stereo, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (22. Februar 2013)

Ja


----------



## Kharne (22. Februar 2013)

Dankeschön, dann weiß ich jetzt was als nächstes bei mir ansteht. Dämpfertausch gegen Monarch+ RC3  
Wenn man den Dämpfer wie beim Propain Tyee (auf den Kopf, Ausgleichbehälter zum Sitzrohr) 
befestigt ist auch genug Platz da


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Februar 2013)

Du hast es dann anscheinend schon getestet ob es passt oder? Oder weißt du ob auch andere Dämpfer, z.B. mit Stahlfeder, passen? Beim Fritzz gingen wohl nur welche mit externem Ausgleichsbehälter, deswegen bin ich grad etwas verwundert.


----------



## Kharne (23. Februar 2013)

Getestet? Nein, wie auch, welcher Laden hat denn schon mal eben nen Monarch+ in 190*51 rumliegen
Aber wenn man den Dämpfer wie beschrieben einbaut sollte das gehen, da unten ist genug 
Platz, der Dämpfer verändert seine Position ja kaum beim Eninfedern.

Stahldämpfer? Wenn du einen findest und mit dauernd durchschlagendem Hinterbau fahren 
willst bitte  Ne, dafür ist der Hinterbau zu degressiv, den würde ich auch nicht mit HV 
Dämpfer fahren, sonst fährt der sich wie ein Strive ^^


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Februar 2013)

Alles klar, dann berichte mal bitte, ob es passt.


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (23. Februar 2013)

dere, 
da bin ich auch gespannt ;-)


----------



## Scarx (23. Februar 2013)

Me too... ich hab da ja so meine zweifel


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. Februar 2013)

Ich auch, weil ich meine, schon öfters das Gegenteil gelesen zu haben, aber bin gespannt


----------



## JDEM (23. Februar 2013)

Das wird nicht passen... Such dir mal die Abmessungen vom Dämpfer raus und bastel dir ein Pappmodell, da ist definitiv nicht genug Platz!


----------



## Kharne (23. Februar 2013)

Hab ich vor, wollte keine 350â¬ in den Sand setzen 
Erstmal die letzte Klausur am Mittwoch Ã¼berstehen, dann gehts Biketechnisch weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bluntz (24. Februar 2013)

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/r...gh-volume-190x51mm/aid:516493/fromtopoffers:1

hat den jmd drin? ist ja mal nen Hammerpreis !


----------



## Kharne (24. Februar 2013)

Ein HV Dämpfer ist nix fürs Stereo, schon garnicht mit Medium Druckstufe!
Du brauchst einen mit kleiner Luftkammer und H Druckstufe.


----------



## Scarx (24. Februar 2013)

Ebend! sonst kannste gleich die luft aus deinem jetzigen dämpfer lassen, sollte den selben effekt ergeben  oder einfach nen schwamm als dämpfer einbauen  oder hol dir ein canyon strive  
bin ich froh bald speeiseeisbesitzer zu sein, dann hab ich was fürs richtig grobe und das Stereo für lange minimalgrobe Touren... bei meinem Gewicht kommt der Hinterbau einfach nicht mit, schade eigentlich... sonst ist das Stereo nämlich cool!!


----------



## dusi__ (24. Februar 2013)

Lyrik Coil vs. Sektor Coil.

Wer hat von Euch schon paar erfahrungen gesammelt die er gerne mit mir teilen möchte bezüglich der beiden gabeln im Stereo.

Mit meiner Fox Talas bin ich eher "so lala" zufrieden. Bei 114 KG kampfgewicht muss da was besseres her. Und nun stehe ich vor der Entscheidung Neue Sektor Coil oder Gebrauchte Lyrik Coil. 
+
Ich nehme auch Vor und Nachteile entgegen


----------



## Kharne (24. Februar 2013)

Die Lyrik baut ~30mm höher als ne 150er Talas, dass heißt du musst mit Angleset und weniger Spacern gegensteuern.

Talas 150 - 521mm Einbauhöhe <-> RS Lyrik 160 555mm Einbauhöhe

Den Eindruck zur Talas kann ich bestätigen, entweder sie sackt weg, ist zu hart, oder nutzt 2cm Federweg zu wenig...


----------



## Guerill0 (24. Februar 2013)

dusi schrieb:


> Lyrik Coil vs. Sektor Coil.
> 
> Wer hat von Euch schon paar erfahrungen gesammelt die er gerne mit mir teilen möchte bezüglich der beiden gabeln im Stereo.
> 
> ...



Klarer Fall von Geschmacksfrage 
Der einzig wirkliche Nachteil an der Lyrik ist, dass es für's Stereo wohl von Cube keine Freigabe für Gabeln >150mm gibt.


----------



## dusi__ (24. Februar 2013)

naja es geht mir auch ein wenig um den Mehrpreis der lyrik. ob er im gegensatz zur sektor gerechtfertigt wird. im P/L Verhältnis.

Und was die Garantie der "Überdemensionierten" Gabeln angeht : ist mir Wurscht.

Der rahmen ist von Anfang 2010 also von daher kann ich da sowieso nichtmehr viel erwarten.


----------



## Scarx (24. Februar 2013)

Das gier kaum von cube als antwort zur selben frage die ihr euch stellt...
Mehr Federweg beeinflusst nicht nur die Fahreigenschaften negativ, sondern hat auch das Erlöschen der Garantie als Folge, da dies bei uns nie nach DINplus getestet wurde.


----------



## Kharne (24. Februar 2013)

Die 10mm die die Lyrik mehr Federweg hat machen den Braten nicht fett...

Dafür baut due 3cm höher, heißt die Front kommt 3cm höher, LW wird flacher, SW wird flacher, 
wenn man dann mit nem Angleset nachhilft passt das wieder, wenn man denn mit nem nochmal 
etwas flacherem Lenkwinkel fahren möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sniper (25. Februar 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Talas 150 - 521mm Einbauhöhe <-> RS Lyrik 160 555mm Einbauhöhe
> .



kurze Richtigstellung: Lürich 160mm baut "nur" 545mm hoch!


----------



## Kharne (25. Februar 2013)

Ah cool, sprich *nur* 23mm mehr, dann ließe sich eigentlich schon durch nen gescheiten Steuersatz 
ohne außenliegende Schalen alles regeln.


----------



## toyoraner (25. Februar 2013)

He Guys,

eigentlich bin ich für diesen Winter fertig mit bauen und will endlich fahren, aber irgendwie liebäugle ich noch mit ner verstellbaren Sattelstütze. Wollte mal in die Runde fragen, welche ihr am Stereo fahrt und als unproblematisch zu sehen sind hinsichtlich Einbau, Sattelausrichtung und -Klemmung. Ja ich weiß, eine Reduzierhülse ist schonmal Pflicht... Ich bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.

Grüßle

Dirk


----------



## Scarx (26. Februar 2013)

Fahre die Reverb von rock shox... Einbau unproblematisch/ muss sie alle paar Monate mal entlüften/ Kann sein das sie das knacken bei mir verursacht, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher


----------



## NaitsirhC (26. Februar 2013)

Aus Eigenerfahrung kann ich dir Kindshock empfehlen, mechanische Bedienung bei Remote und sehr einfach zum selber warten. Hab jetzt eine i950r ohne Remote und muss sagen, dass ich entgegen ursprüngl. anderer Meinung von mir sehr zufrieden bin und (aktuell) gut uf die Remote verzichten kann. Allerdings muss man teilweise schon etwas mehr durchpowern wenn es schnell wechseln bergauf/bergab geht, mal eben den Sattel hochziehen ist da nicht so leicht wie mit Remote, dafür ein Hebel weniger am Lenker. Reverb wäre wahrscheinlich auch eine Überlegung, da es die teilweise ja ziemlich günstig gibt.


----------



## Anselmus (26. Februar 2013)

Reverb seit einem Jahr ohne Entlüften. Super. Kumpel von mir hat die auch schon länger und ist auch begeistert.

Wegen Reduzierhülse: Die Reverb gibbet meines Wissens nach jetzt auch in 34,9mm...

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/06...-stealth-als-150mm-version-und-enduro-collar/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (26. Februar 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ein HV Dämpfer ist nix fürs Stereo, schon garnicht mit Medium Druckstufe!
> Du brauchst einen mit kleiner Luftkammer und H Druckstufe.



welcher würde den passen?
High Volume
High rebound?


----------



## RSR2K (26. Februar 2013)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Reverb seit einem Jahr ohne Entlüften. Super. Kumpel von mir hat die auch schon länger und ist auch begeistert.
> 
> Wegen Reduzierhülse: Die Reverb gibbet meines Wissens nach jetzt auch in 34,9mm...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/06...-stealth-als-150mm-version-und-enduro-collar/



Hi,

stimmt lohnt aber nicht. Die Stütze soll auch um eineiges schwerer sein. Ich werde mir in naher Zukunkt wohl eine KS LEV zulegen. Habe bisher eigentlich nur positives gehört.

mfg


----------



## Kharne (26. Februar 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> welcher würde den passen?
> High Volume
> High rebound?



Nope, kleine Luftkammer, High Compression! 
Rebound? Keine Ahnung, der an meinem verbaute RP23 hat nen F Velocity Tune, 
keine Ahnung was das in RS Jargon ist, würde aber auf L Rebound tippen.


----------



## Soldi (26. Februar 2013)

Anselmus schrieb:


> Reverb seit einem Jahr ohne Entlüften. Super. Kumpel von mir hat die auch schon länger und ist auch begeistert.
> 
> Wegen Reduzierhülse: Die Reverb gibbet meines Wissens nach jetzt auch in 34,9mm...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/06...-stealth-als-150mm-version-und-enduro-collar/


Die 34,9mm ist noch nicht auf dem Markt angekommen (ausser vereinzelt über ebay). Ich warte selber noch, da meine verbogen ist.


----------



## Robster01099 (26. Februar 2013)

Soldi schrieb:


> Die 34,9mm ist noch nicht auf dem Markt angekommen (ausser vereinzelt über ebay). Ich warte selber noch, da meine verbogen ist.



Die Rock Shox Reverb gibt es schon in 34,9mm in einigen wenigen Onlineshops, allerdings sind die Lieferzeiten jenseits von gut und böse... ich habe meine am 8.12.12 bestellt und heute nachdem ich die Tage mal wieder nachgefragt habe wurde mir mitgeteilt dass diese jetzt endlich am 28.2.13 geliefert werden kann. Auf der Homepage wird eine Lieferzeit von ca. 10 Tagen angegeben, was aber quatsch ist...

Anbei der Link: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29471_Reverb-125mm-Sattelstuetze-mit-Remote-Matchmaker-rechts-.html?xtcr=7&xtmcl=


----------



## tomac7 (28. Februar 2013)

Eine dezente Fragen an die Experten.
Vorhanden: 2011 Cube Stereo
Soll verbaut werden: 1 1/8" Gabel

Welcher Steuersatz wird benötigt?
Dieser? http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25274_Orbit-ZR-Reduction-Steuersatz-.html


----------



## Scarx (28. Februar 2013)

XT reicht völlig...
Ich hab vorne eine 200er und hinten eine 180er scheibe und die halten dich wenn du willst auf 0,0Meter Bremsweg! Und ich wiege an die 90kg...
du musst sie so gut wie nie entlüften oder den Bremsspalt nachstellen und die dosierbarkeit ist ein Traum! Ich kann sie nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## Freefloh (28. Februar 2013)

Hi,
ich habe hier noch einen Satz Wippen für die Modelle 2007 und 2008 herum liegen. Falls jemand interesse hat einfach per Bikemarkt oder PN melden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## xerto (28. Februar 2013)

so ich habe jetzt einen bestellt und bekommedn.

die frage ist, passt er oder nicht?

2013 gibt es keine modelle wie high volume medium irgendwas.

es gibt nur noch einen ala high volume.

Reihenfolge	215 g, *Gewichtsangabe mit 165 x 38 mm Standardvolumen, ohne Kleinteile
Dämpfung	Hydraulisch mit Schwimmkolben , 3-Positionen-Floodgate, Zugstufe
Ausführungen	152 x 31 mm (6,0 x 1,25"), 165 x 38 mm (6,5 x 1,5"), 190 x 50 mm (7,5 x 2,0"), 200 x 50 oder 57 mm (7,875 x 2,0 oder 2,25"), 216 x 63 mm (8,5 x 2,5"), 222 x 66 mm (8,75 x 2,6") 
Zugstufendämpfung	Dual Flow
Feder	Solo Air
Federeinstellung	Federung per Luftdruck
Schaftmaterial	Aluminium 7075 
Schaftdurchmesser	9 mm
Gehäusematerial	Hartanodisiertes Aluminium mit Dämpfungsmarkierungen
Gehäusefarbe	Farben: Schwarz, Weiß
Chassis	28 mm, hartanodisiertes Aluminium mit Dämpfungsmarkierungen
Optionen	Optionale große Kammer, Einstellungen gemäß dem Hebelwirkungsverhältnis
Sonstige	Für den Aftermarket werden die Kleinteile separat geliefert.













passt der ein ein stereo von 2009 oder nicht?

hat jemand damit erfahrung?


----------



## Kharne (28. Februar 2013)

2013 gibts sehr wohl noch Kleine/große Luftkammer und Tunes!

Nein, mit dem Dämpfer wirst du keinen Spaß haben! Degressiver Hinterbau + HV Luftdämpfer 
= dauernde Durschschläge, siehe Canyon Strive.

Du brauchst den Dämpfer:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...onarch-RT3-Dämpfer-Tune-schwarz-Mod-2013.html

Mit High Compression!

Du hast den Dämpfer gekauft:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...rch-RT3-HV-Dämpfer-Tune-schwarz-Mod-2013.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrEeK99 (28. Februar 2013)

Hi!
Mein Stereo bekommt einen neuen Laufradsatz.
Es wird bei mir wohl der Satz mit Pacenti TL28 und Acros Naben,  da diese ja anscheinend leichter auf andere Achsstandarts umrüstbar  sind und ich die Laufräder so zum nächsten Bike mitnehmen kann.

Nur um sicher zu gehen: Mein Rahmen ist ein 2012er Stereo HPC Race, die Gabel eine Revelation RLT 2-Step 120-150mm aus nem 2011er Stereo Team.

Liege ich mit 15mm Steckachse vorne und X12 Steckachse hinten richtig?


----------



## Kharne (28. Februar 2013)

Sollte passen. 
Wieso Acros? Ich würde eher Hope nehmen, günstiger und nicht schlechter, dafür in mehr 
Farben erhältlich.
Pacenti? Warum keine Flow EX, von der weiß man wenigstens, dass sie was hält wenn man 
nicht grade 100 Kilo wiegt und wie der Harvester durchn Wald knallt.

Edit:
Vorsicht, es gibt die Revelation auch mit Schnellspannausfallenden!


----------



## CrEeK99 (28. Februar 2013)

Ich hab davon keinen Plan. Das Laufrad wurde mir so empfohlen.
Pacenti wiegt pro Felge 120g weniger...
Naja und Acros, weil man die halt angeblich auf andere Achssysteme umrüsten kann. Wer weiß, was mein nächstes Bike für ein System hat!


----------



## Kharne (28. Februar 2013)

Hopenaben kann man auch auf alle Achsstandards umrÃ¼sten.

Der Satz Hopenaben kostet 225â¬, ein Satz Acros a.54 kostet locker 450-500â¬!

Wie viel wiegst du? Ne 380 Gramm Felge ist fÃ¼r Leute >80 Kilo auf nem AM nicht wirklich 
geeignet. Ausserdem sollte schon ne halbwegs breite Felge drauf, ist ja keine Rennfeile...


----------



## CrEeK99 (28. Februar 2013)

Wiege 73kg. De TL28 hat 23mm Maulweite innen. Hat die Flow deutlich mehr?


----------



## NaitsirhC (28. Februar 2013)

Die normale Flow nicht, die hat minimal weniger (22,8mm), schmal ist das allerdings nicht.


----------



## snooze (28. Februar 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> so ich habe jetzt einen bestellt und bekommedn.
> 
> die frage ist, passt er oder nicht?
> 
> ...



das ist aber ein 2012er Dämpfer. Was für ein tune?


----------



## RSR2K (28. Februar 2013)

CrEeK99 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mein Stereo bekommt einen neuen Laufradsatz.
> Es wird bei mir wohl der Satz mit Pacenti TL28 und Acros Naben,  da diese ja anscheinend leichter auf andere Achsstandarts umrüstbar  sind und ich die Laufräder so zum nächsten Bike mitnehmen kann.
> 
> ...



Hi,

lass mich raten, der LRS kommt von light-wolf. Ich würde Dir auch die Kombi Hope und Flows empfehlen. Ist relativ günstig und reicht bei deinem Gewicht vollkommen aus.

Wenn Du noch einen anderen Laufradbauer suchst kontaktier mal Sören Speer. Der ist hier auch vertreten (runterfaher). Der kann Dir evtl. ein besseres Angebot machen. Stand damals vor derselben Entscheidung und habe mich für Speer entschieden.

http://www.speerlaufraeder.de/

Mfg


----------



## cytrax (1. März 2013)

Bin mit den Hoops bisher zufrieden. Hope ProII Naben mit ZTR Flow EX. Die Flow EX hat 25,5 mm Maulweite. Tubeless bisher kein Problem...hatte vorher Schwalbe FA drauf die sofort dicht waren und mit den Conti MKII UST gabs auch keine Probleme.

Wiege fahrfertig um die 75Kg. Ich kann die nur empfehlen und die Hope Naben kannst ja auch auf jeden Achsstandard umrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toyoraner (1. März 2013)

tomac7 schrieb:


> Eine dezente Fragen an die Experten.
> Vorhanden: 2011 Cube Stereo
> Soll verbaut werden: 1 1/8" Gabel
> 
> ...


 
Genau so einen Reduziersteuersatz brauchst du.
Von Syntace gibts noch den Superspin, der noch flacher baut.

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...1-8-True-Integration-Reduziersteuersatz-.html

Grüßle 

Dirk


----------



## damz (1. März 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> so ich habe jetzt einen bestellt und bekommedn.
> 
> die frage ist, passt er oder nicht?
> 
> ...




ja. verliert luft... federt zaach. auch im a-tune. bin froh wenn das klumpad draussen is. kanns alle 2 tage nachpumpen...


----------



## Kharne (1. März 2013)

Wenn der Luft verliert solltest du ihn zum Service schicken...
Und wenn er nicht gescheit läuft hast du nen falschen Tune erwischt...


----------



## Peppi84 (1. März 2013)

Hallo leutz, nach ewigem hin und her bin ich nun auch in der würfelfamilie angekommen. Hier mal paar bilder von meinem 2011er team. War durch zufall bei nem Händler in Dresden welcher nach empfehlungen von ams 125 bis 150 meinte er hätte das gute stück auch noch da hätte für 2teuro statt 2,7. War erst skeptisch da ja mittlerweile doch neueres an hardware verbaut würde, wollte allerdings bewusst zb. keine talas da ich kein bock auf die horrenden servicekosten habe. Kurzum Probefahrt  und gleich wohl gefühlt, jetz musses nur noch besseres Wetter werden, bei frischem schnee greifen die 2.4er alberts zwar gut aber nun is hier nur noch matsch, das machts nich so schön.


----------



## a-vier (1. März 2013)

hallo zusammen,

würde diese gabel

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-rl-120-150-performance-tapered-2012er-modell

für mein stereo the one 2010 passen?

grüsse a-vier


----------



## Vincy (1. März 2013)

Brauchst eine mit 1 1/8" Gabelschaft. Tapered Schaft ist da ungünstig (Einbaulänge und anderer Steuersatz), ist nur bei der Carbonversion zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (2. März 2013)

Die Gabel macht keinen Spß, guck dich nach ner RLC, oder direkt nach ner RS Revelation um.


----------



## a-vier (2. März 2013)

ok, vielen dank!


----------



## Kharne (2. März 2013)

Ich würde auch eine Gabel ohne Absenkung nehmen, die Absenkung macht dir die Performance 
kaputt, Ausnahme: Revelation Dual Position Coil


----------



## Scarx (2. März 2013)

Hey guys was ist bei meinem bike kaputt, wenn ich auf dem Montageständer das hinterrad auf highspeed drehe, dann rückwärts die Kurbel drehe und alle tutti ist aber wenn ich drauf sitze schon bei 3 kmh die kette blockiert (an der Kasette)
Mein händler zu dem ichs gra gebracht habe zur inspektion meinte auf anhieb die kette sei zu kurz... klingt für mich relativ unrealistisch...
was meint ihr?


----------



## toyoraner (3. März 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> Hey guys was ist bei meinem bike kaputt, wenn ich auf dem Montageständer das hinterrad auf highspeed drehe, dann rückwärts die Kurbel drehe und alle tutti ist aber wenn ich drauf sitze schon bei 3 kmh die kette blockiert (an der Kasette)
> Mein händler zu dem ichs gra gebracht habe zur inspektion meinte auf anhieb die kette sei zu kurz... klingt für mich relativ unrealistisch...
> was meint ihr?


 
Kann schon sein, da wenn du draufsitzt der Hinterbau ja einfedert und dadurch u.U. die Kettenlänge beeinflußt wird.
Wie steht denn der Schaltwerkkäfig, fast waagerecht nach vorn???


----------



## Scarx (3. März 2013)

Also wenn ich vorne im größten und hinten im Größten ritzel bin, ist er waagerecht aber diese schaltkombi fahre ich ja nie... 2 Gänge vor dem größten an der Kasette, schalte ich ein kettenblatt runter... Und das Problem tritt auch auf wenn ich vorne auf dem 36er und hinten auf dem kleinsten ritzel bin... da ist ja dann nicht so viel spannung auf der katte...


----------



## navpp (3. März 2013)

Wenn ich mir das Foto in deinem Album ansehe ist die Kette jedenfalls schon ziemlich kurz. Wie ist denn der Abstand Kassette zum oberen Jockeywheel im Schaltwerk? Vielleicht veruchen sich Ritzel und Jockeywheel ja einfach ein Kettenglied zu teilen wenn der Hinterbau etwas einfedert und dadurch mlgw. das untere Kettentrum etwas gespannt wird und das Schaltwerk nach vorne/oben zieht. 
Sonst hätte ich auch keine Idee...


----------



## Scarx (3. März 2013)

Kann ich dir jetzt nicht sagen bekomme es morgen erst wieder... aber vielleicht hat mein händler ja das problem schon gelöst. Ich hoffe mal er war so intelligent die kette am Schloss aufzumachen und eine längere zu verbauen ohne die alte zu zerstören, wenn es nämlich nicht daran lag will ich sie wieder einbauen... ich berichte morgen dann mal wenns was neues gibt


----------



## mi2 (4. März 2013)

Hi Leute.

Neue Reifen müssen her.Bis jetzt hat ich die nobbynic drauf,würde aber gern mal was anderes testen.Gute vorschläge?Breite sollte max 2,25 sein und sie sollten eine mischung aus gut rollen und grip sein.Fahre 95% Mittelgebirge.

Schonmal danke für die vorschläge


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (4. März 2013)

Na da wirst du jetzt wahrsl. viele verschiedene Vorschläge bekommen. Da hat jeder seine persl. Vorlieben. 

Meine ist:
Conti Baron BCC 2.3 vorne und Conti RubberQueen BCC 2.2 hinten.

Fahre die Kombi seit einem Jahr. Ausreichend Gripp vorne und hinten wenig Rollwiderstand. Allerdings wenig Eigendämpfung, aber das stört mich persl. nicht.

Ist aber alles eine Frage, was man mit wem vergleicht. Da du vom Nobby Nic kommst, dürfte meine Kombi für dich in etwa gleich oder eher leichter zu treten sein. Aber speziell vorne hast du dann deutlich mehr Gripp. Einzig die Eigendämpfung dürfte beim NN "besser" sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (4. März 2013)

Ähnlich wie Nobby in 2,25 wäre der Conti Mk 2,4.

Baron/RQ wäre deutlich heftiger was Grip und Rollwiderstand angeht


----------



## navpp (4. März 2013)

Ich mag den Ardent 2.25 (LUST oder EXO). Ist schwerer als der Nobby Nick und hält mehr aus, rollt beinahe gleich schnell, hat einen vorhersehbareren, besseren Seitenhalt und nur geringfügig schlechteren Bremsgrip/Traktion.  
Conti Baron vorne/hinten gript super auf Waldboden trocken wie nass und tritt sich dementsprechend auch etwas schwerer. Als Tourenreifen dennoch verkraftbar und mMn. sehr empfehlenswert. 
Beide Reifen sollten auch gut kombinierbar sein


----------



## Schlaimer (5. März 2013)




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (6. März 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> ...
> Baron/RQ wäre deutlich heftiger was Grip und Rollwiderstand angeht



Selber getestet oder nur Vermutung? 

Ich bin FA und NN beide in 2.4 gefahren und konnte da keinen "deutlichen" Zuwachs des Rollwiderstands spüren. Einzig wenn der Baron hinten montiert wird, aber da macht er in meinen Augen auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Kharne (6. März 2013)

Ich fand, dass die Queen deutlich schlechter rollt als der Nobby. 

Aber wenn er bis jetzt mit dem Nobby ausgekommen ist, wird der MK2 reichen


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (6. März 2013)

Kein Stress, wollte nur wissen worauf du deinen Vergleich stützt.


----------



## Guerill0 (6. März 2013)

X-King Protection hinten und MK2 vorne wird diese Saison mal bei mir probiert. 
Obwohl ich grundsätzlich mit dem Michelin WildgripR 2,4 (vorne wie hinten) sehr zufrieden war; rollt bißchen schlechter als die FA Kombi, aber 1A Pannenschutz und top Grip.


----------



## toyoraner (7. März 2013)

Guerill0 schrieb:


> X-King Protection hinten und MK2 vorne wird diese Saison mal bei mir probiert.
> Obwohl ich grundsätzlich mit dem Michelin WildgripR 2,4 (vorne wie hinten) sehr zufrieden war; rollt bißchen schlechter als die FA Kombi, aber 1A Pannenschutz und top Grip.


 

Die Kombi bin ich letztes Jahr gefahren. Bei trockenem Geläuf super, rollt gut. Wenn´s aber bissl rutschig oder nass wird, dann nicht so ideal fand ich. Hab den MK dann im Herbst hinten draufgemacht und vorn nen Baron. Rollt etwas schlechter, aber grippt definitiv besser. Gerade auf der Vorderachse.


----------



## Kharne (7. März 2013)

Update zu meinem Monarch+ RC3 Projekt:

Passt hervorrasend! Aber nur ausgefedert, nach 2cm Hub stösst das Piggy ans Sattelrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (8. März 2013)

Also doch... schade ð, aber danke fÃ¼r den Versuch und die Info


----------



## tomac7 (11. März 2013)

Meine Freundin fährt ein Stereo in 16" welches ihr leider immer noch etwas zu groß ist.
Körperlänge 1,56cm.

Kann man beim Stereo eine 120mm Federgabel einbauen? Oder lässt es die Geometrie nicht vernünftig zu?


----------



## Kharne (11. März 2013)

Weniger Federweg geht eher als mehr, aber ob sich das Bike dann noch gescheit fährt?

Was ist denn aktuell für eine Gabel verbaut? Es kommt mehr auf die Einbauhöhe als den Federweg an, 
eine 150er Revelation baut 10mm höher als eine 150er Fox...


----------



## tomac7 (11. März 2013)

Momentan ist eine Marzocchi 44 Micro Switch Ta 2012 eingebaut die so weit ich informiert bin schon sehr tief baut.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit 120mm vorne. Vernünftig fahrbar?


----------



## Kharne (11. März 2013)

Reicht es nicht die Gabel dauerhaft abgesenkt zu fahren?
Ne 120er ist nicht unbedingt tiefer als ne abgesenkte 150er.


----------



## tomac7 (11. März 2013)

Genau das macht sie auch schon fast die ganze Zeit. Fährt abgesenkt auf 120mm.
Doch dafür ist das Biest meiner Meinung nach zu schwer. Ich würde ihr dann lieber eine ordentliche und deutlich leichtere 120mm Gabel einbauen wenn ich mir sicher wäre das das Stereo so auch wirklich gut fahrbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (11. März 2013)

Ich würde eher das Stereo verscherbeln und direkt ein passendes Fully kaufen, macht imho deutlich mehr Sinn.
Sie hat doch dann auch kaum Spielraum mit dem Sattel, oder?


----------



## tomac7 (11. März 2013)

doch, mit dem Sattel passt es ganz gut. Das Problem ist das relativ hohe Oberrohr. Mit 120 mm vorne geht es, doch bei 150 mm wird es bereits ziemlich eng.
Oder ich versuche mal ein Rahmen in XS sprich 15" zu beschaffen.

Jemand eine Idee woher?


----------



## cytrax (11. März 2013)

Wie wärs mit Fruchtzwerge?  *duckundweg*


----------



## toyoraner (11. März 2013)

tomac7 schrieb:


> Momentan ist eine Marzocchi 44 Micro Switch Ta 2012 eingebaut die so weit ich informiert bin schon sehr tief baut.
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit 120mm vorne. Vernünftig fahrbar?



siehe meinen Aufbau-Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=544839

Meine neue EXM  wiegt übrigens fast genausoviel wie die alte Reba!


----------



## tomac7 (11. März 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis. Eine EXM mit 130mm wäre die goldene Mitte. 
Wo hast sie gekauft?


----------



## toyoraner (12. März 2013)

tomac7 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Eine EXM mit 130mm wäre die goldene Mitte.
> Wo hast sie gekauft?


 
Bei TNC-Hamburg. War aber ein kurzes Superschnäppchen für 385 Euronen...


----------



## shakerZ (12. März 2013)

Hey,

ich hab ein Problem an meinem Stereo SHPC Race von 2012.

Vor kurzem habe ich festgestellt, dass das HR etwas Spiel hat. Liegt wahrscheinlich am Achslager. Dummerweise sitzt die Steckachse durch das Spiel wahrscheinlich schief und somit bombenfest. Ich bekomme sie ohne übermäßige Krafteinwirkung nicht mehr lose. 

Hat jemand einen guten Tipp, wie ich das ganze ohne Schäden lösen kann?


----------



## Kharne (12. März 2013)

Wie soll das Achslager die Steckachse verkantet haben? Die Steckachse ist im Rahmen verschraubt, 
wenn du die nicht total komisch reingedreht hast kann da garnix passieren. Wenn du sie 
komisch reingeschraubt hast ist wahrscheinlich der Rahmen im Eimer.

Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung, wie man da was falsch machen kann?

Viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass die Nabe irgendwie Druck auf die Steckachse ausübt und 
sie sich deswegen nicht rührt.

Ab zum Händler!


----------



## shakerZ (12. März 2013)

Reingeschraubt ist sie ganz ordentlich. Nicht zu fest, nicht zu locker. Es ging auch ganz einfach von der Hand. Bin damit dann gefahren, ohne merkliche Probleme. Dann stand es rum, ich fahr wieder damit und merke irgendwann beim Schieben, dass hinten etwas Spiel vorhanden ist.

Gibt's denn da keine Tricks? Abkühlen, Erwärmen,...irgendwie sowas?


----------



## Kharne (12. März 2013)

Bei nem Carbonrahmen bringt das herzlich wenig, oder hat der nen Aluhinterbau?

Wie schon gesagt, ab zum Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shakerZ (12. März 2013)

Aluhinterbau.


----------



## CJee83 (13. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

hat jemand schonmal die "huber bushings" für den Dämpfer verbaut? 
Irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit? 

Bei meinem Dämpfer sind die Buchsen ausgeschlafen, brauche also neue und überlege diese dort zu kaufen.


----------



## baumeister21 (13. März 2013)

Da kannst du bedenkenlos zuschlagen. Ich habe sie selbst seit knapp einem Jahr und bin super zufrieden damit. Vor kurzem auf einen neuen Dämpfer gewechselt und auch da laufen sie wunderbar.

Was du beachten musst: Viele Einpresswerkzeuge für die gängigen DU-Buchsen passen aufgrund eines anderen Innendurchmessers nicht zu den Huber-Buchsen. Daher ist es am einfachsten, das angebotene Einpresswerkzeug gleich mitzubestellen. Kostet ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## gsg9man (13. März 2013)

Hi zusammen, hätte eine kurze Frage. Ich habe hier einen Cube Elite HPC Rahmen (passt nicht so wirklich in den Thread aber hoffe als kurze zwischen Fragen als alter Stereo Fahrer sei mir verziehen ) der einen Riss am Hinterbau hat. Man sieht deutlich, dass er nicht durch einen Unfall entstanden ist, da sehr neuwertig. Frage: Wie kulant ist Cube? Ich kann keine Rechnung/Kaufbeleg vorlegen ....


----------



## Kharne (13. März 2013)

Wo hast du den Rahmen her? Von nem Händler? Der isr verpflichtet die Rechnung aufzubewahren 
und dir im Fall der Fälle eine Kopie auszustellen.

Ob die den Rahmen tauschen oder nicht hängt nicht davon ab, ob der neuwertig aussieht 
oder nicht, die Formulierung stinkt nach "Hab den Rahmen blöd irgendwo vorgehauen und 
will den jetzt getauscht haben", sorry!


----------



## gsg9man (13. März 2013)

An eine Rechnung komme ich nicht mehr. Nein war auf keinen Fall ein Unfall habe im Internet ein Bild von jemandem gefunden der an der selben Stelle einen Riss hat. Und das Ams hat wohl auch zT sogar oefters Risse dort. Cube schrieb "kann gelegentlich vorkommen" ... Naja ohne Rechnung siehts das wohl schlecht aus


----------



## toyoraner (14. März 2013)

CJee83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand schonmal die "huber bushings" für den Dämpfer verbaut?
> Irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit?
> ...


 

Tu es!


----------



## -eric- (15. März 2013)

so, mein altes Stereo wurde heute nach einem 3/4 Jahr auch wieder aktiviert: 

 
Bald noch neue Dämpfer-Buchsen und vielleicht hinten nen anderes Laufrad.


Bezüglich Buchsen kann ich auch nur die Huber empfehlen


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (15. März 2013)

CJee83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand schonmal die "huber bushings" für den Dämpfer verbaut?
> Irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit?
> ...



Überlege nicht... mach es! 

Im Ernst, das Originalzeugs ist Schei$e im Quadrat!
Fahre die Huber Buchsen im Stereo und Hanzz.

Ich bilde mir ein ein etwas besseres Ansprechverhalten zu spüren aber in jedem Fall sind die Buchsen sauber verarbeitet und dauerhaft haltbar.
Und die Igus Lager haben deutlich Vorteile zu den beschichteten Billigteilen.
Das Geld ist es in jedem Fall wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CJee83 (15. März 2013)

Sehr gut, danke für die überzeugenden Antworten, werde mir auch die Huberbushings holen. 

Einbaubreite hab ich unten 19mm gemessen und oben 55mm?

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich bei einem Angebot eine einbaubreite von 22mm gelesen habe.


----------



## Bluntz (15. März 2013)

Alter mach ma die hässlichen Griffe ab von der Lady 

Die Maße sind soweit ich weiß und so hab ich sie auch bestellt:

Oben 55 x 8 mm

Unten 22 x 8 mm





boxplot schrieb:


> so, mein altes Stereo wurde heute nach einem 3/4 Jahr auch wieder aktiviert:
> 
> 
> Bald noch neue Dämpfer-Buchsen und vielleicht hinten nen anderes Laufrad.
> ...


----------



## derAndre (15. März 2013)

CJee83 schrieb:


> Sehr gut, danke für die überzeugenden Antworten, werde mir auch die Huberbushings holen.
> 
> Einbaubreite hab ich unten 19mm gemessen und oben 55mm?
> 
> Ich frage deshalb, weil ich bei einem Angebot eine einbaubreite von 22mm gelesen habe.



Also normalerweise kennt Stefan die Buchsenmaße von populären Bikes. Also vom 2009er Stereo habe ich Sie ihm vor ein paar Jahren mal geschickt aber da kannte er Sie bereits. Ansonsten ist auf der Seite ne genaue Anleitung was wie zu messen ist. Btw. es schadet nichts das Werkzeug mitzubestellen. Kost fast nix und leistet viel ;-) Sollte mittlerweile das Spezialfett extra kosten, würde ich empfehlen auch das zu bestellen. Ich habs schon öfter erwähnt: normales Dämpferauge hat bei mir am Ende max 3-5 Monate gehalten. Die Hubers halten jetzt schon zwei Jahre und dazu kommt das er ein netter Kerl und "einer von uns" ist! Da reich ich lieber Ihm ein paar Euro rüber als der "Billigdämpferaugenmafia" mein Geld haufenweise in den Rachen zu werfen.


----------



## cytrax (15. März 2013)

derAndre schrieb:


> ...und dazu kommt das er ein netter Kerl und "einer von uns" ist! Da reich ich lieber Ihm ein paar Euro rüber als der "Billigdämpferaugenmafia" mein Geld haufenweise in den Rachen zu werfen.



So siehts aus


----------



## snooze (15. März 2013)

CJee83 schrieb:


> Sehr gut, danke für die überzeugenden Antworten, werde mir auch die Huberbushings holen.
> 
> Einbaubreite hab ich unten 19mm gemessen und oben 55mm?
> 
> Ich frage deshalb, weil ich bei einem Angebot eine einbaubreite von 22mm gelesen habe.



unten 19 ist korrekt (bei Modell 09-12).

ich hab hier noch einen Satz rum liegen, wie neu.


----------



## -eric- (15. März 2013)

Bluntz schrieb:


> Alter mach ma die hässlichen Griffe ab von der Lady
> 
> ...



Die sind bis auf einen Schaltzug das einzige neue Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (15. März 2013)

boxplot schrieb:


> so, mein altes Stereo wurde heute nach einem 3/4 Jahr auch wieder aktiviert:
> 
> 
> Bald noch neue Dämpfer-Buchsen und vielleicht hinten nen anderes Laufrad.
> ...



ja das 32er KB und der umwerfer sind aber aned das wahre??? 
den muddy mary tu vorn drauf und den fat albert hinten.... dann machts mehr sinn... 
sonst ganz leiwand der gaul!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (17. März 2013)

Umbau abgeschlossen 




Wer erkennt die (3) Änderungen?


----------



## deathmetal (17. März 2013)

- Stütze: Tune Carbon?
- 3x XT auf 2x
- 203er Scheibe an der Front

Wenn man vom Flaschenhalter absieht, sollte es das gewesen sein?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (17. März 2013)

@deathmetal,
2x richtig 
1x falsch  (Sattelstütze)


----------



## deathmetal (17. März 2013)

dann is es ne reverb, wenn ich's mir genau anschaue. passt auch besser


----------



## gsg9man (17. März 2013)

Ist das die Reverb mit 150mm? Sieht so krass lang aus der Verstellbereich. Ansonsten echt schönes Bike, sehr stimmig!


----------



## Bluntz (17. März 2013)

moin!

weiß jemand zufällig was fürne Schaltwerksausführung am Stereo Pro 2011 dran ist?

Ist ja der hier: Shimano Deore XT RD-M773 Shadow 10-speed

müsste doch eig die "long (SGS)" variante sein oder?

also ich fahre vorne mit 32-24 und hinten mit 11-36 also einer Kapazität von 33...dann müsste das hier doch passen oder?

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...k-RD-M640-SSW-Shadow-Plus-10-fach--23946.html

mir passierts ständig dass das schaltwerk iwo hängen bleibt oder langschrabt und ich denke durch nen kurzen käfig ist alles stabiler....kettenspannung, schaltwerk besser geschützt, etc

was meint ihr?


----------



## gsg9man (17. März 2013)

Normalerweise müsste ein long verbaut sein, sehe ich genauso. Ob der vn dir verlinkte reiht kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Ich bin grade etwas am planen, was die verschönerung meines 2008er Stereo's angeht. Was haltet ihr von dem Vorschlag:







Komplett in rot (Ral 3000 ist das glaub), die Wippe in weiss matt und dann weiss glänzende Decals.

Gerne auch weitere Vorschläge, ich bin heute irgendwie etwas unkreativ.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (17. März 2013)

@gsg9man,
ja das ist eine Reverb Stealth mit 150mm.
Die in die Klemmschelle integrierte Kunststoff Dichtlippe mußte ich aber entfernen.


----------



## -eric- (17. März 2013)

damz schrieb:


> ja das 32er KB und der umwerfer sind aber aned das wahre???
> den muddy mary tu vorn drauf und den fat albert hinten.... dann machts mehr sinn...
> sonst ganz leiwand der gaul!



jou, das dritte KB liegt hier noch rum, dann passt der Umwerfer auch  und  hinten performance und vorne evo passt eig auch bei mm und fa..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain_j (18. März 2013)

Grüß euch,

ich würde an meinem Stereo 09 gerne Vorbau und Lenker tauschen, da ich denke das die Maße 110mm(Vorbau) und 700mm(Lenker) nicht mehr unbedingt zeitgemäß und bergab nicht optimal sind.

Bin genau 2m groß, fahr natürlich einen XL Rahmen. Ich tendiere stark zu 90 / 740, befürchte aber das ich in steilen Rampen zu wenig Druck aufs Vorderrad bekomme, was teilweise ja jetzt schon so ist (Stereo Geomtrie mit lang ausgezogenem Sattel ). 
Würde sich das bei 2cm weniger krass verschlimmern? 

Welche Kombi fahren hier die "Langen" Stereo Fahrer?


----------



## Scarx (19. März 2013)

Keine absenkbare Gabel?? Aber bei 2m kann ich dir auch nicht helfen, bin nur kleine 185cm und fahre den L rahmen mit 50er Vorbau und 755 Lenker und das passt up und downhill recht gut... also lenker kannst du auf jeden fall mal breiter fahren, sonst mach doch mal ein Foto wie du auf dem bike sitzt, dann kann man dir vielleicht eher helfen


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. März 2013)

Das entlackte Stereo ist fast fertig, Innenlager kommt noch und dann gehts los. Sieht richtig gut aus...


----------



## Henne1994 (22. März 2013)

Moin,

ich kÃ¶nnte direkt vom HÃ¤ndler ein neues Stereo RX von 2010 kaufen. Lohnt sich euer Meinung nach das heute noch?
Einerseits wurden ja z.B. die Shimano XT Komponenten 2011 komplett erneuert. Andererseits denke ich, dass man genau dadurch ordentlich handeln kann und einen guten Preis erzielen kann. Was wÃ¤re denn eurer Meinung nach ein guter Preis, wenn der Neupreis 2010 bei 2299â¬ lag?

LG Henne


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (22. März 2013)

Die alte 9-fach-Schaltung ist schon ein echter Minuspunkt, da Shimano da noch die alte 2:1 Übersetzung verwendet. Dynasys ist viel knackiger und du könntest z.B. ein Shadow-Plus-Schaltwerk einbauen.
Dann hast du noch die Sunringle-Laufräder, deren Ruf eher so naja ist - aber da findest du im Forum ja genug.

Also 1/3 des Listenpreises sollte er dir schon nachlassen. Auf aktuelle Modelle gibts ja auch gerne mal 10 %.


----------



## Scarx (22. März 2013)

Jedenfalls sehr viel weniger  ich würde nicht mehr als 1200-1300 hinlegen... Alle komponenten sind mittlerweile überarbeitet und vor allem ist die geo ja jetzt mal komplett erneuert worden. Aber da ich mittlerweile auch einen speiseeis verwöhnten hintern habe, bin ich vielleicht etwas hart zu den Stereos ;D


----------



## Henne1994 (22. März 2013)

Danke für die schnell Antwort.

Nur für mein Gewissen, ich muss es ja dem Händler nicht sagen  :
Ansich reicht es ja wenn ich mit der Schaltung nicht gut klarkomme, wenn ich den Umwerfer und das Schaltwerk inkl. Schalthebel tausche oder? Bei der Probefahrt hatte ich damit aber eigentlich keine Probleme.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (22. März 2013)

Hätte gerade übrigens ein Stereo anzubieten!


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (22. März 2013)

Henne1994 schrieb:


> ...
> Ansich reicht es ja wenn ich mit der Schaltung nicht gut klarkomme, wenn ich den Umwerfer und das Schaltwerk inkl. Schalthebel tausche oder? Bei der Probefahrt hatte ich damit aber eigentlich keine Probleme.


Du müsstest Schalthebel, Schaltwerk, Kassette und Kette tauschen. Eventuell Umwerfer und für beste Performance die Kettenblätter.

Klar wirst du mit einer alten XT keine Probleme haben. Aber fahrer mal die XT 780er-Reihe, da merkt man die Entwicklung schon deutlich, zumindest wenn man ein wenig Haptikfetischist wie ich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (22. März 2013)

Ach ja hab ja auch noch eins das du haben kannst  
Xt schaltung/ neue kette/ Raceface 24/36 Kettenblätter/ Bashguard/ Icon AL Pedale/ Superforce 50mm Vorbau/ Sixpack millenium Lenker/ Reverb Sattelstütze erst 7 Monate gefahren 2012 Race modell... sagen wir mal für 1700


----------



## Henne1994 (22. März 2013)

Das heiÃt dann ja eigentlich, dass sich das Stereo nicht mehr wirklich lohnt, weil ich dann eigentlich die komplette XT-Gruppe nachrÃ¼sten mÃ¼sste und dann nochmal 500â¬ dafÃ¼r reinstecken mÃ¼sste. Dazu ist dann der Laufradsatz nicht wirklich gut. Oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch?

Scheinbar wollen ja auch alle ihre Stereos loswerden


----------



## Kharne (22. März 2013)

Kettenblätter wechseln aus Performancegründen? Meh??
KB´s werden höchstens gegen günstige aus Stahl gewechselt, weil die nicht so schnell verschleißen.

9-fach Schaltung ein Minuspunkt? Srsy, kein bischen. Sie ist überholt, aber deswegen noch lange nicht schlecht.
Die Schaltung würde bei mir allerdings keine 5 Minuten überleben, 3-fach hat an so nem Bike nix zu suchen 

Was sind für Federelemente verbaut?


----------



## Henne1994 (22. März 2013)

Gabel ist ne rock Shox Revelation Race und der Dämpfer nen Fox Float RP23 BV.


----------



## Kharne (22. März 2013)

Nen Tausender wärs mir vllt noch wert, aber dafür wirds dir der Händler niemals verkaufen 
Quatsch mal mim Scarx, wenn du eins haben willst, hört sich besser an


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. März 2013)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Hätte gerade übrigens ein Stereo anzubieten!



Angebot war kurzfristig offline. 
Nun steht's jedenfalls wieder im BM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (30. März 2013)

hey!
nochmals die frage im richtigen tread:
brauche kurz eure hilfe:
stereo 160 2013 welche größe bei 1,72m Körpergröße und 83er schrittlänge. bin da irgendwie zwischen 16 und 18 zoll, tendiere eher zum 16 zoll bike. was fährt ihr so?
danke e.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (30. März 2013)

Identische Körpermaße wie ich hab ;-)
Damit liegt man genau zwischen s und m
Beim headline fahr ich S, beim cube käme evtl auch m in Frage.


----------



## Dagon (3. April 2013)

Fährt hier schon jemand ein Stereo 29 und kann berichten? Den Kurz-Fahrbericht aus den News und die Eindrücke von Twentnineinches kenne ich. Trotzdem würde ich gerne mal einen Erfahrungsbereicht von anderen Usern hören. Wie steht es beispielsweise um die Tritteffizienz? Muss man in den Mittelgebirgen ständig die Plattform zuschalten, weil der Bock schauckelt oder sich bei ordentlich Punch in Steilstücken zusammenzieht?


----------



## deathmetal (4. April 2013)

Nach Umbau bis auf den Sattel nun fertig.


----------



## Vincy (4. April 2013)

Hätte da noch die passende Gabel dazu. Die neue *RS Pike 2014*. 
http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/pike-rct3



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=fs_pike_2715_blk_tpr_06itx.jpg


----------



## deathmetal (4. April 2013)

Ja, hab ich auch eben noch gelesen. Würde schon gut passen von der Farbgebung her usw.


----------



## --HANK-- (4. April 2013)

@ deathmetal - wie bist du zufrieden mit deinem neuen stereo? Hab meins letztes we in Südtirol mal so richtig Probefahren können und muss sagen, bin mächtig begeistert... Bergab eine Schau, Bügelt alles nieder


----------



## deathmetal (4. April 2013)

gefällt mir bisher sehr gut. Konnte aber nich keine alpinen trails fahren bisher. 
aber das Fahrverhalten ist bisher schon um längen besser als bei meinem alten ghost


----------



## --HANK-- (4. April 2013)

Da kannst dich schon mal drauf freuen... Ich hatte durchgängig ein breites  im Gesicht


----------



## deathmetal (4. April 2013)

das werd ich wohl auch haben  da freu ich mich schon drauf. hoffe der lago um Pfingsten klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (5. April 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Hätte da noch die passende Gabel dazu. Die neue *RS Pike 2014*.
> http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/pike-rct3
> 
> 
> ...



schade dass sie da jetzt wieder nur die 15er Steckachse einbauen  
 Zumal die jetzt als die "ultimative Trail Gabel" angepriesen wird... 
Die alte hatte ja schon die 20 mm Maxle.

M


----------



## deathmetal (5. April 2013)

Ohne einen Vergleich zu haben, aber merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 20mm und 15mm bei der Achse denn überhaupt? 
Abgesehen davon, wenn man jetzt recht schwer sein sollte oder nen Downhillrennen (auf nem Woldcup Kurs) damit fährt vielleicht.


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (6. April 2013)

Hi,

hier mal mein Stereo 29er:






Hab´s vor Ostern auf den Trails von Finale gefahren. Bin absolut begeistert!
Im Stand wirkt es schlicht rießig, aber sobald man drauf, besser gesagt im Bike sitzt, merkt man nichts mehr. Kann auch auch keinen Nachteil bei der Agilität feststellen. 
Hammer, wie das Rad die Linienwahl zur Nebensache erklärt.
Mittlerweile hab allerdings auf ein Shadow Plus Schaltwerk und zweifach Kettenblatt umgebaut, gefällt mir einfach besser.
Nur die Laufräder sind bleischwer, die werden wohl im Laufe der Zeit rausfliegen. 
Baba.


----------



## schneller Emil (6. April 2013)

hey!
wie groß bist du, und was ist das für eine rahmengröße?
by the way: geiles bike!


----------



## Soldi (6. April 2013)

Wichtolosaurus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier mal mein Stereo 29er:
> 
> ...


Geniales Bike, sehe grad zum ersten mal, dass Cube bei den 29"er andere Bremsen verbaut!
Wie bist Du zufrieden mit den Maguras?


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (6. April 2013)

Danke, Danke.

Bin 1,82 m und das ist ein 20 Zoll.

Wegen den Bremsen, hab gleich bei Neukauf auf die Shimano XT umgestellt, deshalb kann ich dir zu den Maguras nichts sagen.
(Außer dich interessieren meine Erfahrungen von 2005 mit der Julie... )


----------



## HeldDerNation (6. April 2013)

Wie schlägt sich das Stereo denn im Vergleich zum Stumpjumper?
Und welches Stumpjumper hast du?

Schon mal danke für den Vergleich, die zwei Bikes würden mich bei ungefähr gleicher Größe auch interessieren!

Bei Rabe gekauft?


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (7. April 2013)

Mhm, Vergleich schlecht möglich, ist nämlich das Stumpjumper Hardtail.
War letztes Jahr mein Einstieg in die 29er Welt.

Ja, hab das Stereo bei Rabe gekauft.


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. April 2013)

Lang hat sichs hingezogen, pünktlich zum Saisonbeginn fertig geworden:

Cube Stereo 2009 Raw









Danke nochmal für die Tipps hier und da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (7. April 2013)

Hat was, gefällt mir


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. April 2013)

Hat vor allem nicht jeder .


----------



## wickedstyle (8. April 2013)

@NaitsirhC, gut gemacht. Sieht wirklich ansprechend aus. Ich hoffe, dass noch viele der "alten" Stereos am Leben bleiben. Bin das neue schon gefahren, was Cube gut gemacht hat, dass der Hinterbau von Anfang an sensibler arbeitet, da der Dämpfer besser abgestimmt ist. Da ich den direkten Vergleich zu einem Tuning habe, kann ich sagen, das mein Hinterbau trotzdem wesentlich sauberer arbeitet. Trotzdem ist das neue Stereo von Anfang an im direkten Vergleich zu einem neuen "alten" Stereo harmonischer. Die Frage ist, was man mit einem Tuning aus dem neuen Stereo rausholen kann. Was mir nicht gefällt ist die WLS Geometrie, ist aber Geschmacksache. Für mich ein großes Manko ist der weiche Hinterbau, auf schnellen Trails kippt das Rad ganz schön, dreht das neue Stereo mal um und fasst das HR oben und unten an, dann bewegt es mal nach links und rechts  und ja, es war alles angezogen!


----------



## Kharne (8. April 2013)

Vielleicht einfach nur ein weiches Laufrad?

Mein 12er Stereo wird noch weiterleben, als nächstes kommt ein gescheiter LRS, dann sollen 
noch Lyrik RC2DH Solo Air und ein Monarch RT3 tuned by Lord Helmchen + Huber Buchsen 
rein.


----------



## wickedstyle (8. April 2013)

War ein 29er, die sind ja eh tendenziell etwas "weicher". Ich fand aber, dass der Hinterbau sich gut bewegt hat.

@K. Hab's dann auch mal geändert!


----------



## Kharne (8. April 2013)

Hust, äh 

Ich änder das mal 

... done


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunse (8. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich fahre ein Stereo Pro von 2011 und müsste mal neue Reifen drauf ziehen. Ich wollt mal fragen, ob es sich lohnt, dabei gleich auf Tubeless umzurüsten, bzw. ob es mit den Sun Ringle XMB Laufrädern berhaupt möglicht ist ?
Hat das einer von euch schon gemacht ?
Ist der Unterschied zu normal mit Schlauch merklich ?

Schöne Grüße
Bunse


----------



## Scarx (9. April 2013)

ohne felgenband läuft da nix, ansonsten kann man, so habe ich gehört, fast jede felge auf tubeless umrüsten... Ich fahre an meinem speci enduro expert vorne tubeless und hinten NOCH mit schlauch... da aber beide reifen von sich aus schon echt schwer sind (Rubberqueen) muss ich ehrlich sagen keinen großen Unterschied zu spüren...
An meinem Stereo sind beide fat albert mit schlauch drauf und das bike läuft um einiges schneller... Also da ist die reifenwahl entscheidender als "mit schlauch" oder ohne. Tubeless kannst du dann zwar mit weniger druck fahren weil du keine durchschlagsgefahr mehr hast aber bei meinen 85 kg nackelisch ist da eh immer eher mehr luft drin...


----------



## Bunse (9. April 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> ohne felgenband läuft da nix, ansonsten kann man, so habe ich gehört, fast jede felge auf tubeless umrüsten... Ich fahre an meinem speci enduro expert vorne tubeless und hinten NOCH mit schlauch... da aber beide reifen von sich aus schon echt schwer sind (Rubberqueen) muss ich ehrlich sagen keinen großen Unterschied zu spüren...
> An meinem Stereo sind beide fat albert mit schlauch drauf und das bike läuft um einiges schneller... Also da ist die reifenwahl entscheidender als "mit schlauch" oder ohne. Tubeless kannst du dann zwar mit weniger druck fahren weil du keine durchschlagsgefahr mehr hast aber bei meinen 85 kg nackelisch ist da eh immer eher mehr luft drin...



Ich hatte vor mir die Fat Albert 2.4 wieder zu holen, bin mit dem Reifen völlig zufrieden und bei meinen 70kg Gewicht spielt durchschlagen eh kaum eine Rolle. 
Das mit dem Felgenband war mir klar, ich hätte dann zu einen NoTubes Standart Set tendiert, da ist ja alles drin


----------



## Scarx (9. April 2013)

Jo... na dann viel spaß  bekommt man ordentlich saft inne arme beim schütteln... also um den Reifen dicht zu bekommen


----------



## Bunse (9. April 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> Jo... na dann viel spaß  bekommt man ordentlich saft inne arme beim schütteln... also um den Reifen dicht zu bekommen


Sprichst du aus Erfahrung 
Deshalb frag ich ja hier


----------



## Scarx (9. April 2013)

Ja aber das ist normal...  du kannst den reifen sofern er ein neuer ist, auch ein paar tage mit schlauch fahren um die knickkanten wegzubekommen... ansonsten hats bei mir 3 Tage gedauert bis er vollkommen dicht war, musste vorher noch 2 mal nachpumpen (trotz minuten langen geschüttel des reifens)


----------



## Bunse (9. April 2013)

Ja, dann werd ich mir den Spaß doch mal gönnen


----------



## jissel (9. April 2013)

an alles die das neue Stereo 160 fahren. Wie zufrieden seit ihr mit dem Bike? Was habt ihr dran verändert?
Hab in einem Test gelesen dass das Tretlager etwas tieft sitzt. Ist das störend?
Bin bis jetzt das Stereo 2010 gefeahren und momentan das Fritzz 2012 und bin am überlegen mir das 2013 Stereo 160 zuzulegen...


----------



## socke989 (9. April 2013)

Hallo,
Kurze Frage.
Habe mir den Tensioner von blackspire bestellt. 
Irgendwie lässt er sich nur mit spacer unters tretlager klemmen sonst schrabeltst an det schwinge :/ dann stimmtab die kettenline nicht.
Ich bekomme Sir nicht montiert.
Irgenwrlche Tipps evtl Bilder?  Danke euch
LG Tim


----------



## Scarx (9. April 2013)

Feeeeeeilen.... Aussparung feilen in die kefü nicht in den rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (9. April 2013)

Ne C-Guide ist die einzige *Kettenführung* die am alten Stereo passt...


----------



## --HANK-- (9. April 2013)

@jissel --> bin dieses Jahr umgestiegen AMS 130 auf das neue Stereo 160 und kann Dir dieses Spaßgerät nur wärmstens empfehlen. Hab zwar bis jetzt nur ca. 130 km und 1500 hm drauf aber das in Südtirol in bester Bikergegend. Klettert bergauf sehr gut, finde jedoch dass es im Downhill noch stärker ist. Bügelt alles nieder was dir entgegen kommt... Absolut sicheres Fahrgefühl. Gleich bei der ersten Probefahrt hatte ich ein dickes  im Gesicht und das wiederholt seitdem  
Also meinerseits wärmstens zu empfehlen...

Grüße


----------



## deathmetal (9. April 2013)

Bin bisher auch sehr zufreieden mit dem neuen stereo. habe alles was nicht xt war auf xt und die kurbel von 3x auf 2x geändert. noch ne 200er Scheibe vorne und ne reverb. 
Super Fahrverhalten, viel sicherer und satter als mein altes ghost, was ja an sich auch schon eher abfahrtsorientiert war. 
Bin auch von scott und bergamont das 650B Modell gefahren, aber von der Geo und vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis kann, so finde ich, keinees mit cube mithalten.


----------



## Scarx (9. April 2013)

Ja die neuen stereos sind zwar langweiliger fürs Auge aber sicher spaßiger im Einsatz...


----------



## socke989 (9. April 2013)

Danke Scarx,Khane.

Werds mir mal überlegen.

LG Tim.


----------



## Kharne (9. April 2013)

Wie sieht eigentlich aus, kommt das neue Stereo mit ISCG Tabs?


----------



## shakerZ (10. April 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem mein HR Spiel hatte und ich nun endlich den Schnellspanner gelöst bekommen habe, seht ihr auf den Bildern den Grund für das Spiel.

Wie bekomme ich das wieder fest? Welches Werkzeug kann ich dafür benutzen?


----------



## burningempires (10. April 2013)

ist das der freilauf, der da am ritzelpaket hängt? uuuups... das sollte aber nicht passieren. :-(


----------



## Kharne (10. April 2013)

Ab zum Händler und dem das LR nett aber bestimmt um die Ohren hauen, sonst heißt es hinterher, dass dus kaputt gemacht hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (10. April 2013)

Hatte das selbe problem hab die kasette abgemacht alles wieder zusammen gepuzzelt und fahr das bike immernoch   funktioniert alles... aber raten würde ich das auch keinem


----------



## Anselmus (11. April 2013)

Hatte auch ne kaputte Hinterradnabe. Habs zum Händler gebracht und von Cube ne neue bekommen.


----------



## StereoBifi (13. April 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich bin ziemlich neu hier und auch im Bereich MTB, ich hab leider zu meinem Anliegen nix gefunden und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Ich habe an meinem Cube Stereo 2012 die Formula RX dran und die Quitscht und tut das ist net normal^^ war auch schon beim händler und der meinte das Problem ist bekannt und muss ich wohl mit LEben. Naja ich kann damit aber nicht leben

So ich möchte mir jezt die Shimano XT 785 für vorne und hinten kaufen.

1. Brauch ich da Adapter wenn ja welche genau oder kann ich da meine jetzigen von der Formula RX verwenden?
2. Welche Scheiben brauch, also die mit Centerlock oder die mit den 6 schrauben?

achso meine jetzigen scheiben haben beide 180mm und eben diese 6 Schrauben


Vielen Dank schon mal


Gruß daniel


----------



## Silvermoon (13. April 2013)

Das die Formula RX gerne quietscht ist allseits bekannt. Dennoch ist sie eine sehr gute Bremse. Hatte das gleiche Problem an meinem Rotwild. Mein Händler hat mir die Formula Bremsscheiben anstandslos gegen Shimano XT Bremsscheiben getauscht, weil - wie dein Händler das schon so schön formulierte - ein bereits bekanntes Problem ist.
Also, geh zum Händler - wenn du dein Bike erst beim ihm gekauft hast - und bitte ihn, die Bremsscheiben zu tauschen.

Spar dir dein Geld und lass die RX drauf. Du wirst sehen bzw. hören, dass mit dem Auswechseln der Bremsscheiben dann Ruhe ist und du ne super Bremse dann hast 

Ich sprech aus Erfahrung


----------



## StereoBifi (13. April 2013)

Danke für deine schnelle antwort
Ok dann werd ich erstmal die scheiben tauschen, wenns dann besser ist passt das, wenn nicht kann ich ja immernoch komplett tauschen da ich die scheiben ja dann siwieo brauch

Gruß daniel


----------



## Silvermoon (13. April 2013)

...du wirst keine andere Bremse mehr haben wollen 
Im Ernst, dass bringt wirklich die ersehnte Abhilfe. Hier gab es schon einige im Forum, die sich über das nervige Gequietsche aufgeregt hatten und der Lösungsvorschlag zur Abhilfe des Problems war ein simpler Bremsscheibenaustausch. Kostet nicht die Welt - immerhin günstiger wie eine komplette neue Bremsanlage - und wenn der Händler kulant ist - du das Bike erst dort gekauft hast - ist der Austausch sogar eine reine Kulanzsache und umsonst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (13. April 2013)

Also ich hab die formula abgegeben weil die mir viel zu häufig an den scheiben schliff... und das lag einfach am zu kleinen spiel zwischen scheibe und klotz... (Ja es gibt viele die damit klar kommen... ich weiß) aber ich hatte halt schnell die schn..ze voll und bin auf XT umgestiegen und bereue es in keinster weise!!! Du gewinnst an Dosierbarkeit, was ich anfangs auch nicht bei RX vermisst hatte aber jetzt da ich den unterschied kenne, bin ich echt begeistert!! Und wenn man vorne noch auf 203er scheiben wechselt ist sie mindestens so bissig wie die RX... entlüften brauchst du die auch nie, also ich meine jedenfalls nicht  und einstellen ist auch ein Traum... super easy!!! Ich kann die Bremse einfach nur empfelen!!!


----------



## Vincy (13. April 2013)

Es gibt da von Shimano verschiedene Scheiben:
die einteilige SLX RT66 http://www.bike-components.de/produ...e-SM-RT66-fuer-Deore-6-Loch-Modell-2013-.html
die 2-teilige ohne IceTec XT RT76 http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-6-Loch-fuer-XT-.html
die 2-teilige mit IceTec XT RT86 http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28524_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT86-6-Loch-fuer-Saint--XT-.html


----------



## cytrax (14. April 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...du wirst keine andere Bremse mehr haben wollen



Doch! Shimano


----------



## Kharne (14. April 2013)

An ner RX Shimano Scheiben zu montieren ist kein Allheilmittel, es gibt genug Leute die damit 
immernoch oder sogar mehr Probleme gekriegt haben.
Direkt richtig machen und XT oder SLX kaufen, der Unterschied zwischen den beiden ist nur 
die Haptik und der 2-Loch Bit bei der SLX auf der Druckpunktverstellung, die eh nix bringt.


----------



## xerto (14. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> An ner RX Shimano Scheiben zu montieren ist kein Allheilmittel, es gibt genug Leute die damit
> immernoch oder sogar mehr Probleme gekriegt haben.



ich weiss nicht ob du einen werbevertrag mit shimano hast, der inhalt deiner mail ist zumindest in frage zu stellen.

einfach eine marke zu empfehlen ohne auch nur zu berücksichtigen das es auch threads gegen xt bremsen gibt ist nicht sehr glaubwürdig und seriös.

ich zum beispiel habe xt abgeschfft und fahre auf allen rädern rx. 

bei der rx ist der aufwand sie auszurichten ein wenig höher. das ist alles!

also probieren und nicht blind irgenwelche dinge empfehlen


----------



## StereoBifi (14. April 2013)

Hmm also es gibt ja wie überall einige die sagen xt ist besser als RX und andere wieder nicht! 
Mir gehts wirklich nur um dieses sehr unangenehme schleifen was man auch nicht überhören kann-.-! Vorallem wenn ich in den wiegetritt übergehe wirds dann echt extrem und oeinlich weil mich andere so blöd anschauen als komme ich von nem anderen planeten^^!
Komisch ist dass meine freundin an ihrem stereo wls die formula R1 hat und bei ihr nicht schleift außer beim bremsen die Scheiben üüüübelst klingeln!
Jedoch ist das bremsen mit ihrer bremse anders als bei mir! Bei ihr ist sofort der druckpunkt da nicht wie bei mir erstmal ein wenig ins leere ziehen und langsam aufbauender bremsdruck! 
Keine ahnung obs an der bremse liegt etc aber ich find das nervig


----------



## Kharne (14. April 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht ob du einen werbevertrag mit shimano hast, der inhalt deiner mail ist zumindest in frage zu stellen.



Nein habe ich nicht. Ich hab diverse Bremsen durch, keine waren so dermassen 
sorgenfrei wie die aktuelle SLX/XT! Auch diverse Formulas. 
Ich kenne einen, der seine The One schleiffrei hingekriegt hat, einen! Und ich 
kenne wie gesagt auch Leute deren RX mit ner Shimano Scheibe erstmal garnicht 
mehr ging, weil zu viel Dot drin war, und das auch noch ne Menge Wasser 
gezogen hatte... Resultat war ne Dauerblockade, Abhilfe schaffte entlüften, 
man war dass ne Arbeit bis die lief. Dann gings, aber wirklich gut liefs trotzdem 
nicht...

Jemanden den man nicht kennt als Lügner darzustellen, weils auch Threads 
gibt wo jemand Probleme hat ist schön leicht, hm?

PS: Weißt du was Formula macht wenn du ne Bremse einschickst? Du kriegst 
postwendend ne nagelneue, die alte wird garnicht erst irgendwie überprüft...


----------



## cytrax (14. April 2013)

Na dann sollte ich meine siffende RX doch mal einschicken 

Wiederum muss ich aber sagen ich hab die Zee drangeschraubt, Leitungen gekürzt, entlüftet und sie funktioniert! Bissl eingebremst, nochmal Sattel ausgerichtet und seitdem musste ich nichts mehr machen.


----------



## xerto (14. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Jemanden den man nicht kennt als Lügner darzustellen, weils auch Threads
> gibt wo jemand Probleme hat ist schön leicht, hm?



ich habe dich nicht als lügner dargestellt.

ich finde es nicht richtig wenn ausschlislich eigene erfahrungen so hoch stlisiert werde, als sei die eigene erfahrung der nabel der welt

wenn du ein shimano fan bist. ok hab ich kein problem mit. schraub dir ans rad mit was du glücklich wirst.

wenn aber ein mitglied des treads ein problem mit seinem Bike bzw. bremse hat, erwarte ich das die antwort verwertbar und hilfreich ist.
wenn  ich frage " wie kriege ich meine formula schleiffrei?, dann kann die antwort nicht sein, kauf ne bremse von shimano.

also kein werbeveranstaltung für irgendeinen hersteller.

so jetzt pack die keule wieder ein und steig aufs read.

die sonne scheint


----------



## Kharne (14. April 2013)

Mein Bike steht beim Händler  
Knarzend wie sonstwas und das Vorderrad hat sich komplett gesetzt und muss 
nachzentriert werden, nach 4 1/2 Monaten und weniger als 500km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (14. April 2013)

Genau, vertragt euch wieder 

  @StereoBifi:

Ich hab hier mal was Interessantes in Bezug auf Scheibenbremsen gefunden.
www.rad-lager.de/scheibenbremsen.htm
Vielleicht hilft dir das auch ein wenig weiter. 
Oftmals sind es nur Kleinigkeiten, die man aber schnell selber beseitigen kann.
Aber bevor du dir ne neue Bremse kaufst, würde ich an deiner Stelle erst einmal auf Fehlersuche gehen und schauen, ob es nicht wirklich nur ne Kleinigkeit ist, die deine RX so nervig macht. Von daher schau dir den Link einfach mal an, lies es dir in Ruhe durch und vielleicht sind die Tipps für dein Problem hilfreich.....

Ich setz mich gerade mit einer Magura MT2 auseinander, Fehlersuche dauert auch noch an


----------



## StereoBifi (14. April 2013)

@Silvermoon

Danke für den link!
Hab mir den jetz mal durchgelesen und gleich am bike alles schritt für schritt gemacht jedoch ohne erfolg-.-

Gruß


----------



## Scarx (14. April 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> ich hab die Zee drangeschraubt, Leitungen gekürzt, entlüftet und sie funktioniert! Bissl eingebremst, nochmal Sattel ausgerichtet und seitdem musste ich nichts mehr machen.


Genau so funktionierte das bei mir auch!
Hatte RX am AMS125 und am Stereo
habe jetzt XT am Stereo und Zee amSpeci Enduro expert! Also ich bin was bremsen angeht shimano fan geworden (aus erfahrung) und das ist auch der Grund warum ich dann einen wechsel vorschlage... Wers Geld da hat und schon drüber nachdenkt solls ruhig machen...

Ps: diese Angaben sind wie immer ohne Gewähr


----------



## Silvermoon (14. April 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> @Silvermoon
> 
> Danke für den link!
> Hab mir den jetz mal durchgelesen und gleich am bike alles schritt für schritt gemacht jedoch ohne erfolg-.-
> ...



Ok, war zumindest mal ein (Eigen-) Versuch wert, den Fehlerherd einzugrenzen und ausfindig zu machen....

Bleibt dir eigentlich nur noch der Weg zum Händler, von dem du das Stereo gekauft hast, bitte ihn drum auf Kulanz, und weils eben auch ein bekanntes Formula Problem ist, dir zu helfen. Entweder - wie schon vorgeschlagen - ein Austausch der Bremsscheiben oder eben der kompletten Bremsanlage, wenn dir das lieber ist. Das musst du entscheiden bzw. schau einfach inwieweit dir da der Fachhändler entgegenkommen kann bzw. was du finanziell erübrigen kannst.
Sollte kein Problem sein, sicherlich werdet ihr da nen gemeinsamen Nenner und eine Lösung finden.....
Viel Glück


----------



## shakerZ (15. April 2013)

Ich habe beide Formulascheiben gegen XT-Scheiben (h:180mm, v:203mm) getauscht. Finde sie eigentlich genauso bissig und durch den geringeren Flex sind sie auch flüsterleise und schleifen nicht. Fahre gesinterte Beläge.


----------



## Soldi (16. April 2013)

shakerZ schrieb:


> Ich habe beide Formulascheiben gegen XT-Scheiben (h:180mm, v:203mm) getauscht. Finde sie eigentlich genauso bissig und durch den geringeren Flex sind sie auch flüsterleise und schleifen nicht. Fahre gesinterte Beläge.


Die Erfahrungen kann ich teilen. Zusätzlich sind die Shimanos noch ein paar zehntel mm dicker und vertragen so mehr Bremsenergie (ich wiege 90kg und hatte mit den Formulas öfter Temperaturprobleme bei Gewaltbremsungen). Dann gibt es noch einen Vorteil der Shimanos, die Lochung der Japaner sorgt für einen gleichmäßigeren Bremsbelagverschleiß, die Formulas hatten immer Vertiefungen durch das Bohrbild!


----------



## funmaker2001de (17. April 2013)

Bin achon seit längerem dabei mir nen 08er Stereo Rahmen wieser fertig zu machen. Jetzt dehlt mir noch ne Federgabel. Was halter ihr von einer Mazocchi Bomber 160mm aus 07 für an den Rahmen?


----------



## schneller Emil (17. April 2013)

funmaker2001de schrieb:


> Bin achon seit längerem dabei mir nen 08er Stereo Rahmen wieser fertig zu machen. Jetzt dehlt mir noch ne Federgabel. Was halter ihr von einer Mazocchi Bomber 160mm aus 07 für an den Rahmen?



hätte eine 2007er MZ AM1 SL (160-120mm) (die dicht ist!!!) zu veräußern. meld dich bei interesse.


----------



## Soldi (17. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 
hier mal ein paar Bilder von meinem aktuellen Bike:













Ich finde die 2013er Stereo Rahmen-/Federungskombination sehr gut gelungen und deutlich besser als die 2012er und ältere Modelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. April 2013)

Hast du es als Rahmenset aufgebaut oder wo bekommt es es kpl so mit dem SLT Rahmen?
Sieht gut aus in der Zusammensetzung mit dem SLT Rahmen.


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (18. April 2013)

soldi, fährst du mit Shadow Plus? Reicht dir das aus, ich hab noch die Bionicon KeFü dran und überleg schon, ob ich die wirklich brauche?
Gruß
W.


----------



## Soldi (18. April 2013)

Wichtolosaurus schrieb:


> soldi, fährst du mit Shadow Plus? Reicht dir das aus, ich hab noch die Bionicon KeFü dran und überleg schon, ob ich die wirklich brauche?
> Gruß
> W.


Ja, nur wenn es extrem hart kommt "leg ich den Hebel um"! 
Ansonsten verbaue ich seit Jahren keine KeFü mehr.


----------



## Kharne (18. April 2013)

Wenn mans richtig laufen lässt, springt einem auch mit nem GS Shadow+ Schaltwerk die Kette 
ab, von daher ist imho ne Kettenführung Pflicht, ne C-Guide ist da Minimum


----------



## deathmetal (18. April 2013)

Mal etwas Stereo in Bewegung: [ame="http://vimeo.com/64301906"]Lechhöhenweg on Vimeo[/ame]
Hier hat Shadow+ auf jeden Fall noch gut gehalten


----------



## Kharne (18. April 2013)

Guckst du so knapp vors VR, oder klappt dir die Kamera dauernd runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (18. April 2013)

die Cam is am brustgurt, ned am Helm.


----------



## Kharne (18. April 2013)

Aso 

Solltest aber ein bischen an deiner Balance feilen, dann musst du auch net immer so mit dem 
Lenker rudern, sobalds langsamer wird


----------



## deathmetal (19. April 2013)

das is normal ned so schlimm. zum einen eingewöhnen, zum anderen das erste mal so was fahren dieses Jahr und dann noch zu viel Luft im reifen.
aber fürs erste hat das schon gepasst


----------



## Soldi (19. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Aso
> 
> Solltest aber ein bischen an deiner Balance feilen, dann musst du auch net immer so mit dem
> Lenker rudern, sobalds langsamer wird


Die Alternative ist "schneller fahren", so wie es das 650b mag!


----------



## Cubeamsrider (20. April 2013)

Schickes Stereo 650B, gefällt mir.


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (20. April 2013)

mhm, dann bleibt der C-Guide mal dran, wiegt auch nur paar Gramm...
Shadow + ist bei mir übrigens immer an! Hab selten das Problem, dass mir die Kette abspringt, dafür auf ein anderes Ritzel..
deathmetal, grandioser Start vom Video


----------



## deathmetal (20. April 2013)

Wichtolosaurus schrieb:


> mhm, dann bleibt der C-Guide mal dran, wiegt auch nur paar Gramm...
> Shadow + ist bei mir übrigens immer an! Hab selten das Problem, dass mir die Kette abspringt, dafür auf ein anderes Ritzel..
> deathmetal, grandioser Start vom Video



Das dachte ich mir auch, aber fand ich lustig aufm Video


----------



## StereoBifi (20. April 2013)

So, hier mal ein kleines Update.
Heut sind mit Hermes meine Teile gekommen und ich konnte es natürlich nicht lassen diese gleich mal zu verbauen, aber seht selbst






Linke Seite:




Leider sitzt mein Remote Hebel für die Reverb jezt bisschen blöd da mit der XT-Bremse kein Platz mehr ist , Ideen?


Rechte Seite:





VR: 203mm 









HR: 203mm 









C-Guide Kettenführung:





Jetz Haut in die Tasten, Feedback bitte


----------



## deathmetal (20. April 2013)

Bremse und Trigger an I-Spec, dann sollte doch Platz sein?


----------



## StereoBifi (20. April 2013)

Sry was ist I-Spec. Bin noch nicht so mit der Thematik vertraut
StereoBifi<---- Neuling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichtolosaurus (20. April 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Bremse und Trigger an I-Spec, dann sollte doch Platz sein?



nö, hilft auch nicht... 
Hab den Hebel von der Reverb am Griff und soweit gedreht bis passt.


----------



## StereoBifi (20. April 2013)

Hmmm, brauch ich denn wenn ich diese I-Spec system nutzen möchte komplett neue Shifter oder kann ich da meine behalten und brauch nur diesen komischen Bügel?
Hab das hier mal gefunden, wäre das das richtige?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31154_Befestigungseinheit-mit-I-Spec-SL-M780-I-.html

Bzw muss ich doch erstmal wissen was für Shifter ich habe, aber wie find ich das heraus, gibts da ne Nummer auf dem Shifter selbst? Bei mir ist da ja so ne Ganganzeige drauf aber bei den Teilen von dem link nicht.
Kann ich meine Ganganzeigen einfach wegmachen und gegen die Silbernen Halter tauschen?

Gruß


----------



## deathmetal (20. April 2013)

Hm... die kurzen Hebel der Shimano sind da das Problem. hab selber ne formula und Shimano trigger und eben weit genug nach innen, das der reverb heben direkt neben dem Griff passt.
das wird bei dir wohl auch ned gehen denk ich mal


----------



## Silvermoon (20. April 2013)

@StereoBifi:

Kleiner Tipp von mir, was deine *C.guide* betrifft: 
sichere sie noch mit einem zusätzlichen *3. Kabelbinder* (in der Mitte) an deine Strebe.

Spreche aus Erfahrung, mir ist das ganze Gedöns schon 2x abgerissen. Diese kleinen Flügelchen rechts und links halten eh nicht lange und reißen ruckzuck ab. Das gibts zwar jetzt inzwischen als Ersatzteil 
www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32160_c-guide-v-02-Universal-Hinge-.html
...aber jedes mal 3,- Euro zu löhnen, wenn einem das Teil mal wieder um die Ohren flog, ist auf die Dauer doch recht kostspielig 
Hab mir letztendlich eine Konstruktion aus einem Stück Schaltzughülle gebastelt, welches ich durch dieses kleine Röhrchen oben gesteckt und mittels (inzwischen) 3 Kabelbindern an der Strebe befestigt habe.
...ist doch die etwas günstigere Selbstbastler-Alternative 

Seh ja, dass du den Hinge (das Röhrchen) um den Schaltzug gemacht hast und dann an die Strebe - ok. Trotzdem mach mal nen 3. Kabelbinder dran.
Bei mir gab´s nur diese Möglichkeit zur Befestigung, weil der Schaltzug an der oberen Strebe verläuft:





...das hielt dann echt nicht lange!


----------



## Kharne (20. April 2013)

200er Scheiben vorne und hinten? Bissl zu krass imho, aber ok  Welche Scheiben hast 
du genommen? Die Bremse ist sowieso über jeden Zweifel erhaben 

C-Guide ist defintiv sinnvoll  Hat die Karre jetzt ne ISCG Aufnahme? Sind 3 Befestigungspunkte 
ums Tretlager rum...

Für i-Spec Montage musst du nur die Kappen an den Shiftern, in denen auch die Ganganzeige 
drin ist abmachen und dann i-Spec Bügel dran. Für die Reverb gibts ja ne Lenkerhalterung 
die an den gängigen Lockgrips ne Klemmung ersetzen kann, wäre vllt ne Alternative?

Dann die fatalen Berte noch wegschmeissen und was gescheites ala Rubberqueen 2,4 drauf und gut ist


----------



## Cubeamsrider (20. April 2013)

Es gibt auch Schalthebel gleich passend für I-Spec. Ansonsten auch eine Lösung zum Nachrüsten.
Seit Kurzem gibt es bei I-spec 2 verschiedene Varianten. Der Unterschied liegt da an der I-Spec Befestigung (mit Schraube oder per Bolzen (Typ B). Bei der Modellbezeichnung ist da das Anhängsel *B* (Modelljahr 2014). Weiss nicht, ob die auch bei den alten Bremshebel Modellen kompatibel sind.


----------



## StereoBifi (20. April 2013)

@Silvermoon
Ja hab den schaltzug durch das röhrchen und eben zusätzlich links und rechts den kabelbinder drum, aber ich werd das noch machen mit dem dritten kabelbinder 3fach hält besser
 @Kharne
203 v/h, jo bissl overdressed aber warum nicht wenn ich e beide getauscht hab
Diese 3 Befestigungspunkte hab ich nicht gesehen, für was wären die denn da?
Für die ispec umrüstung kann ich also die teile aus dem von mir geposteten link kaufen und gegen meine ganganzeigen p&p austauschen?!
Zitat: 
Für die Reverb gibts ja ne Lenkerhalterung 
die an den gängigen Lockgrips ne Klemmung ersetzen kann!
Was muss ich mir darunter vorstellen?


Gruß


----------



## Kharne (20. April 2013)

ISCG ist zur Montage von gescheiten Kettenführungen da, dann muss man net mit so Kompromisslösungen 
wie der C-Guide oder Innenlagerklemmung arbeiten.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (20. April 2013)

ISCG Aufnahme gibt bei allen Stereo Modellen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (20. April 2013)

Ist doch ein 2013er was er da fährt 

Gibts also definitiv? Dann hat Cube bei der Kiste ja wenigstens etwas richtig gemacht...


----------



## Cubeamsrider (20. April 2013)

Hat aber nicht der StereoBifi. 

Sorry, ISCG gibt es beim Stereo 2013er doch nicht.  
Habe ich mit dem AMS 150 SHPC verwechselt.




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=597111


----------



## Kharne (20. April 2013)

Aua, aua, aua, aua  

Mein 12er steht hier neben mir und ich denk, dass der Gute ein neues hat 

Schon peinlich 

Ich frag mich wieso Cube sowas auf den Markt schmeisst? *Enduro* mit 3-fach 
Schaltung, ohne KeFü, ohne Variostütze und der *Topendurogabel* Fox 34 :kotz:
nichtmal ne ISCG Aufnahme ham sie der Kiste mitgegeben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Naja, scheint ja rasenden Absatz zu finden, gibt halt genug Leute, die auf 
Teufel komm raus 160mm Travel zum Forstautobahn ballern brauchen und 
gerne vor der Eisdiele posen, das Genius LT hat sich ja auch verkauft wie 
warme Semmeln


----------



## Kharne (20. April 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> @_Silvermoon_
> Ja hab den schaltzug durch das röhrchen und eben zusätzlich links und rechts den kabelbinder drum, aber ich werd das noch machen mit dem dritten kabelbinder 3fach hält besser



Wie führst du den Schaltzug? Der wird doch normalerweise unter der Sitzstrebe 
durchgeführt und hat da auch Zughalterungen (Die einen leider zwingen den 
Zug teilweise offen zu verlegen )


----------



## StereoBifi (20. April 2013)

Also bei mir geht der schaltzug oben am lenkkopf in den rahmen und unten oberhalb vom tretlager kommt er wieder raus, geht dann unter dem tretlager hinter richtung hinterbau und dort eben an der unteren strebe wo auch die kettenführung dran ist zur schaltung. 
Das ist aber NUR beim Carbon Rahmen so!!!
Bei meinem vorheriegen Alu Rahmen ging der schaltzug am unterrohr entlang nach hinten!
Das gleiche mit dem schaltzug vom Umwerfer, der geht links in den Rahmen rein kommt unten wieder raus und geht dann von unter dem Tretlager nach oben durch ein mini Löchchen zum Umwerfer

Gruß


----------



## Kharne (20. April 2013)

Alles klar, hab hier noch nen effen Alurahmen stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (20. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieso Cube sowas auf den Markt schmeisst? *Enduro* mit 3-fach
> Schaltung, ohne KeFü, ohne Variostütze und der *Topendurogabel* Fox 34 :kotz:
> nichtmal ne ISCG Aufnahme ham sie der Kiste mitgegeben


irgendwie mussten die ja auf ihre 10kg kommen xD was allerdings nicht 3fach erklärt ich hab mir das neue nie richtig angeguckt weil mir das Oberrohr ein knick...äm ich meine dorn im auge war xD aber wenn man sich mal sram xx1 anguckt frag ich mich echt ob cube den schuss nicht gehört hat... aber egal ich will hier ja nicht rumhaten, ich hab jetzt mein speiseeis enduro und gut ist


----------



## Kharne (20. April 2013)

Die 10 Kilo Kiste kommt mit XX Gruppe, also 2-fach.

XX1 wÃ¤r mir zu wenig Bandbreite und viel zu teure Ersatzteile, 350â¬ fÃ¼r ne Kasette, hallo?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. April 2013)

2014 kommt wenigstens richtiges Cube Bike. Fritzz wird wieder auferlegt. Ich hatte mir auch das neue Stereo angeschaut aber ohne ISCG absolutes nogo.

MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Kharne (21. April 2013)

Woher hast du die Infos? Hört sich gut an


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. April 2013)

Hab das letztens irgend wo gelesen.
Ka mehr wo. Ist ja auch logisch. Den das Stereo ist eher Racer. Das Hanz ist wieder zu weit. 
Wo bei alles ist möglich.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (21. April 2013)

@ Kharne,
das 2013`er Stereo (Race leicht verändert), ist nicht nur zum ballern auf Forstautobahnen geeignet.


----------



## Soldi (21. April 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> 203 v/h, jo bissl overdressed aber warum nicht wenn ich e beide getauscht hab
> Gruß


Weil 203mm hinten nicht von Cube frei gegeben ist.
Aber ich denke deshalb sollte der Rahmen icht gleich kaputt gehen.


----------



## StereoBifi (21. April 2013)

Ich möchte nochmal kurz das thema i-Spec aufgreifen.
Hab netz gestern mal einen schalthebel zerlegt bzw die ganganzeige und den lenkerhalter demontiert! Würde denn jetz diese set aus dem obrigen link bei meinen schalthebeln passen?
Auf der unterseite der schalthebel steht SL-M780 aber das i fehlt wie bei dem link oben


Kann mir da jemand ne defenitive aussage machen ob meine schalthebel SL-M780 mit der xt785 bremse über das ispec in dem link kompatiebel ist

Gruß


----------



## deathmetal (21. April 2013)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @ Kharne,
> das 2013`er Stereo (Race leicht verändert), ist nicht nur zum ballern auf Forstautobahnen geeignet.



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben . Selbst ohne die C-Guide hatte ich bisher keine Probleme. Am alten Ghost war die auf jeden Fall nötig, bisher mit Shadow+ gehts recht gut.


----------



## Kharne (21. April 2013)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das Stereo nur zum Autobahn bolzen geeignet ist, sondern dass 
die gemeine Klientel die so ein Bike kauft nur auf Waldwegen damit rumrollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (21. April 2013)

Die gemeine Klientel wird wohl immer ein Bike fahren, das nicht dazu genutzt wird wofür es gebaut ist. 
Wie oft seh ich Leute mit fettem Ranzen auf ultra leichten Carbon-Rennern usw.


----------



## Kharne (21. April 2013)

Wie tief ist das Tretlager? Kann man das Neue ohne Bash fahren, oder haut man sich das große KB so schnell kaputt wie beim Alten?


----------



## Soldi (21. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieso Cube sowas auf den Markt schmeisst? *Enduro* mit 3-fach
> Schaltung, ohne KeFü, ohne Variostütze und der *Topendurogabel* Fox 34 :kotz:
> nichtmal ne ISCG Aufnahme ham sie der Kiste mitgegeben
> 
> ...


Kommt immer drauf an was Du machen willst!
Vom Fahrverhalten ist das 160er Stereo ein Gedicht, das schaukelt nicht so beim Eisholen und wenn Du auf der Strecke zur Eisdiele nen kleinen Downhill hast nimmt das Bike es das auch mal hart und schmutzig! Ich hatte noch keinen Nachteil gegenüber meinem 2007er oder 2012er Modell gefunden.


----------



## deathmetal (21. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wie tief ist das Tretlager? Kann man das Neue ohne Bash fahren, oder haut man sich das große KB so schnell kaputt wie beim Alten?



Tretlager is schon recht tief, gemessen hab ichs noch ned. Hab ja 2x (24/38) drauf und bin bisher noch nirgends mitm Kettenblatt aufgesessen. War allerdings auch noch nicht Alpin unterwegs.


----------



## schneller Emil (21. April 2013)

warum sich alle an der fehlenden iscg aufnahme aufhängen? 
ich fahre auch alle meine räder mit guide, da nimmt mann halt eine mit BB-mount. gibts ja eh schon bei fast allen herstellern. 
und bitte jetzt nicht wegen der kraftübertragung eines schlages auf einen an der führung befestigten bashguards (mit übertragung aufs lager) meckern... wird bei einem normalem bash (statt 3. kettenblatt) auch ungünstig auf kurbel/lager übertragen.


----------



## Kharne (21. April 2013)

BB Mount ist in meinen Augen nicht das Wahre. Ausserdem Pressfit -> kein BB Mount :kotz:

Was hat das Stereo? Richtig, Pressfit.


----------



## schneller Emil (21. April 2013)

da ist allerdings was wahres dran... verdammt


----------



## Cubeamsrider (21. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wieso Cube sowas auf den Markt schmeisst? *Enduro* mit 3-fach
> Schaltung, ohne KeFü, ohne Variostütze und der *Topendurogabel* Fox 34 :kotz:
> nichtmal ne ISCG Aufnahme ham sie der Kiste mitgegeben
> 
> ...


 

Dann schau dir mal Videoclips vom Cube Action Team an, dann siehst wie man mit so einem bike Enduro fahren kann. Und der Sieger der Enduro World series fährt so ein bike aus. 
Außer dumme Sprüche hast wohl nichts drauf? Nur über Alles am Nörgeln. Warum fährst dann eigentlich ein Cube Stereo?
[ame="http://vimeo.com/63949118"]Cz Nico Lau 1 on Vimeo[/ame]
https://www.facebook.com/CubeActionTeam


----------



## Cubeamsrider (21. April 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Kann mir da jemand ne defenitive aussage machen ob meine schalthebel SL-M780 mit der xt785 bremse über das ispec in dem link kompatiebel ist
> 
> Gruß


 
Passt, brauchst den I-Spec Adapter dafür. 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31154_Befestigungseinheit-mit-I-Spec-SL-M780-I-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (21. April 2013)

Weils mir gefällt, fährt sich genial, ist aber auch das Vorgängermodell 

Ne 34er ist mir zu weich um wirklich hart damit zu fahren, CTD ist der letzte Schund. Ne 
Variostütze gehört einfach an ein Enduro, genau wie ne Kettenführung die an ISCG geschraubt 
ist. 
Ich hab einfach keinen Bock mich aufs Maul zu legen, weil die Kette im Nirvana rumhampelt, 
ist mir einfach zu oft passiert.

Hast du mich schonmal übers Bike an sich nörgeln sehen? Nein, denn ich hab noch nicht 
draufgesessen, ich nörgel über die Ausstattung...


----------



## deathmetal (21. April 2013)

Dann nimmst du dein Bike härter ran als die vom Cube Action Team? Das glaub ich jetzt mal nicht und denen reicht die Steifigkeit der 34 wohl auch aus. 
Ist doch auch nur n Unterschied im einstelligen %-Bereich zwischen 34 und 36 glaube ich, das merkt der normale Biker eher nicht (ohne jetzt mal ne 36er gefahren zu sein). 

Das da im kleinsten Modell keine Variostütze drin ist, ist echt ne blöde Sache. Aber lieber so, die kann man leichter nachrüsten als nun die halbe Schaltung umzubauen oder ne bessere Gabel etc. neu rein zu machen.


----------



## Kharne (21. April 2013)

Wie son 70 Kilo Pro fÃ¤hrt und wie ich fahren kann da liegen Welten zwischen  Also zu ungunsten 
meinerseits  Ich fÃ¼r meinen Teil finde ne 36 auch zu weich, wiege aber auch jenseits der 
100 Kilo 
Bin allerdings auch weit entfernt davon wirklich Gas geben zu kÃ¶nnen, so ne kaputte Schulter 
macht einem echt ne Menge kaputt 

VariostÃ¼tze:
Ich rede auch nicht vom kleinen Modell, sondern von dem 9,95 Kilo Teil fÃ¼r 7500â¬....

Egal, fÃ¼hrt zu nix, jeder hat da seine eigenen Vorstellungen und Vorlieben 

Ich find das Race fÃ¼r die 3500â¬ auch gut ausgestattet, XT Bremse drauf, VariostÃ¼tze dran, 
umbauen auf 2-fach, Bash und C-Guide und dann erstmal fahren  SpÃ¤ter dann nen breiten 
LRS und gescheite Reifen drauf


----------



## deathmetal (21. April 2013)

bei dem für 8k kannst glaub ich ne variostütze statt der carbon. aber das Modell kauft wohl kaum jemand der damit auch echt fährt, wie du das schon sagtest.

die Hans Dampf sind doch passend vom Einsatzgebiet. auf jeden Fall besser als die nobbys die manch andere Hersteller an ihre enduros bauen.

was hast gegen die formula? wäre zwar entweder mit sram und matchmaker oder eben Shimano und ispec besser, aber formula finde ich persönlich super. fahre an allen bikes formula


----------



## Kharne (21. April 2013)

Hab zu viel Stress mit diversen Formulas gehabt 

Den Hans Dampf find ich net so prickelnd, Grip ist gut, Rollwiderstand auch voll in Ordnung, 
aber der hält nicht. Meine sehen nach 500km echt richtig übel aus  Schwalbe halt...


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (22. April 2013)

@ Kharne: ich bin auch nicht immer (eigentlich nie um genau zu sein) mit der Ausstattung meiner CUBE bikes zufrieden gewesen, aber es bringt nix darüber zu meckern. Entweder kaufst du es und lebst damit oder du baust die Kiste halt entsprechend um. So mache ich es meist. 

Formula fliegt bei mir auch immer direkt runter und Schwalbe Reifen waren in meinen Augen schon immer ne Mogelpackung  aber da hat halt jeder so seine eigenen Vorlieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (22. April 2013)

Ich hab noch nie gehört das jemand sein bike nicht umbaut!!  das ist doch der halbe spaß an dem hobby... Basteln!!!!


----------



## Anselmus (22. April 2013)

Ich finde, manche Vorlieben und Geschmäcker entwickeln sich auch erst, sodass man das erstmal nicht abschätzen kann. 

Zumindest, wenn man noch relativ neu ist. Bin erstmal mit meinem Stereo gefahren, dann hab ich irgendwann gemerkt, dass ich 3fach gar nicht brauche und habe angefangen mit verschiedenen Kettenblättern zu experimentieren. Ebenso mit Vorbauten und Reifen usw...

Allerdings hab ich auch erst mit dem Rad angefangen, ernsthafter zu fahren...


----------



## Anselmus (22. April 2013)

Hab gerade eben mal den Schaltzug vorne neu gemacht. Hatte das schonmal gemacht, aber gerade stand ich irgendwie voll auf dem Schlauch. Kann es sein, dass die Zugbefestigung in einem blöden Winkel ist, so dass man da gar nicht richtig dran kommt, ohne den Umwerfer ein bisschen rauszudrücken? 

Oder gibts da nen Trick?


----------



## burningempires (23. April 2013)

ging mir auch so beim neubau meines 2011 stereo...
ist im allgemeinen recht eng bemessen der platz dort unten...


----------



## donlotzo (23. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ne C-Guide ist die einzige *Kettenführung* die am alten Stereo passt...


Hi,

das ist nicht ganz richtig, ich fahre die e.thirteen Heim2 auf dem Stereo und funktioniert super !


----------



## Bluntz (23. April 2013)

donlotzo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das ist nicht ganz richtig, ich fahre die e.thirteen Heim2 auf dem Stereo und funktioniert super !



ich fahr ne enduro KeFü von Shaman Racing, nach nen bissl pfeilen passt die auch wunderbar! .....kurze Frage: habt ihr das auch bei euren stereos, dass wenn ihr den sattel anpackt und das bike hochhebt man das gefühl hat das bike hat hinten iwie spiel? also es ist nur minimal, vllt. halluziniere ich auch schon wieder


----------



## cytrax (23. April 2013)

Lager, Dämpferbuchsen noch ok? Alle Lagerbolzen fest? Das dürften so die Hauptursachen sein


----------



## Kharne (23. April 2013)

Sattel nicht richtig fest?


----------



## psx0407 (23. April 2013)

Bluntz schrieb:


> ...habt ihr das auch bei euren stereos, dass wenn ihr den sattel anpackt und das bike hochhebt man das gefühl hat das bike hat hinten iwie spiel? also es ist nur minimal, vllt. halluziniere ich auch schon wieder


spiel in der dämpferbuchse oben. das wäre mein tip. also nicht die alubuchsen, sondern die buchse im dämpferauge drin. hatte ich erstmalig nach 2 jahren gebrauch auch. 
kostenpunkt ca. 15 euro inkl. raus/rein.

psx0407


----------



## shakerZ (23. April 2013)

Hey, ich habe mal eine kurze Frage bzgl. einer Garantiegeschichte.

Mir ist ja nach weniger als einem Jahr die HR-Nabe gebrochen und mein Händler hat das ganze an CUBE weitergeleitet. 

Nun hat CUBE eine blau eloxierte Nabe samt Freilaufkörper geschickt. Meine Nabe war aber grün. An meinem Rad ist auch sonst nichts blau, in das schwarz-grüne Konzept passt das einfach nicht rein. Hab ich nicht Anspruch auf eine Nabe in gleicher Farbe? Eine schwarze hätten sie ja wenigstens besorgen können.

Damals bei der Rückrufaktion der Schwinge vom Sting haben sie mir auch eine komplett weiße geschickt, statt wie vorher schwarz-weiss. Aber da hat es halt noch zum Design gepasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (23. April 2013)

Garantie ist absolut freiwillig, du kannst versuchen nachzuverhandeln, aber Anspruch hast 
du da 0. Wenns innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate passiert wäre sähe das anders aus...


----------



## Cubeamsrider (23. April 2013)

Nein, er hat bei einem Neukauf auch eine 2-jährige Gewährsleistung, gegenüber dem Verkäufer. 
Die ersten 6 Monate ist der Hersteller/Händler beweispflichtig für die Schadensursache, danach aber der Käufer.
Dass, mit der blauen Nabe, brauchst dir nicht unbedingt gefallen lassen. Allenfalls wenn es auf dem Kulanzweg abgewickelt wird.


----------



## shakerZ (23. April 2013)

Ich habe beim Händler mal angefragt. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt die grüne Nabe werden, aber was unauffälligeres als ein unpassendes blau wäre dann halt schon besser.


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (23. April 2013)

Bluntz schrieb:


> ich fahr ne enduro KeFü von Shaman Racing, nach nen bissl pfeilen passt die auch wunderbar! .....kurze Frage: habt ihr das auch bei euren stereos, dass wenn ihr den sattel anpackt und das bike hochhebt man das gefühl hat das bike hat hinten iwie spiel? also es ist nur minimal, vllt. halluziniere ich auch schon wieder



hatte ich auch schon, nach nur zwei Testrunden...

In der Werkstatt haben sie mir alle Lagerbolzen nochmal mit Loctite reingeschraubt, seitdem hab ich Ruhe!


----------



## Kharne (23. April 2013)

@Cubeamsrider
Du musst dem Händler nach 6 Monaten erstmal beweisen, dass der Mangel schon bei Kauf bestand  
Evtl. lässt er mit sich reden, aber solange Cube nicht mit *Die Nabe ist auf Grund mangelhafter 
Verarbeitung gebrochen* kommt oder selbst beweisen kannst dass der Mangel beim Kauf 
schon bestand hast du gegenüber dem Händler 0 Ansprüche.


----------



## webhood (23. April 2013)

Hi,

hat gerade jemand die Achsmaße des Dämpfers eines Stereo WLS 2011 im Kopf? Dann müsste ich die nicht extra ausbauen um sie zu messen!

Besten Dank im Vorraus.

so long web


----------



## Kharne (23. April 2013)

Das normale hat 190*51mm


----------



## webhood (23. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das normale hat 190*51mm



Hi Kharne,

das sind doch die Maße des Dämpfers und nicht der Achse, oder?!?!

so long web


----------



## Kharne (23. April 2013)

Achso du meinst die Einbaubreite der Buchsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## webhood (23. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Achso du meinst die Einbaubreite der Buchsen?



Korrekt!


Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cubeamsrider (23. April 2013)

Unten 19mm und Oben 55mm, mit 8mm Bohrung.


----------



## StereoBifi (24. April 2013)

Also ich hab den i-spec adapter jetz bekommen, hab ihn gleich auf die schalthebel montiert und das passt auch! Jetz wollte ich die schalthebel mit den bremshebel verbinden aber pustekuche geht nicht/passt nicht obwohl meine bremse 785 und schalthebel 780 kompatiebel sind laut shimano!!!
Jemand ne ahnung warum das nicht passt?!

Gruß daniel


----------



## StereoBifi (24. April 2013)

Ich bekomm die krise-.- das ding passt einfach nicht obwohl überall steht das muss passen!?!?!?!?
Hier maln bild

Diese silberne nase soll durch das loch durch und oben eingehackt werden und anschließen mit sonner mutter und ner schraube der bremshebel und schalthebel verschraubt werden


----------



## StereoBifi (24. April 2013)

Hier nochmsl eins


----------



## chelli (24. April 2013)

Mich macht das -B an dem BL-M785 etwas stutzig, bei meinen fehlt das nämlich, ich habe im März die gleiche Umrüstung vorgenommen, die Schelle der Bremse sieht bei mir auch etwas anders aus. Kann es sein das du eine Version der Bremse erwischt hast die nicht i-Spec-kompatibel ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StereoBifi (24. April 2013)

Hmm das wäre ja richtig sch... Hab die bei rose versand gekauft! Mist zurück geben kann ich die jetz auch nicht mehr da ich die schon verbaut hab-.-


----------



## Scarx (24. April 2013)

Da fehlt doch komplett die Nut für die Ispec Mutter!!  Also wenn mich meine erinnerung, an meinen Einbau vor 3 Wochen, nicht täuscht. Das ist auf jeden fall ein Reklamationsgrund!!!


----------



## Scarx (24. April 2013)

Achso ja, bevor ichs vergesse, wen von euch Halunken habe ich heute in Recklinghausen in richtung Halde fahren sehen??? War auf meinem Speiseeis unterwegs und ich glaube es war ein 2012er Race das mir da entgegen kam


----------



## StereoBifi (24. April 2013)

Hmmm bevor ich da reklamiere, gibts denn da 2 versch versionen von der XT 785 oder ist meine da evtl ein produktionsfehler^^?


----------



## Scarx (24. April 2013)

Jetzt wo du es sagst habe ich meine ich mal irgendwo was gelesen... aber sicher bin ich nicht mehr... ich guck nochmal


----------



## Cubeamsrider (24. April 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Hmmm bevor ich da reklamiere, gibts denn da 2 versch versionen von der XT 785 oder ist meine da evtl ein produktionsfehler^^?


 
Von der Bremse und I-Spec gibt es seit Kurzem 2 Varianten. 
Das eine ist Modell 2012/13, das andere Modell 2014 (Type B).
Die Unterschiede liegen da nur an der I-Spec Befestigung.
Ist bei der SLX und XTR jetzt auch so.


----------



## StereoBifi (24. April 2013)

Ok das heisst ich hab die 2014er version der bremse und brauch dann die 2014er version vom i-spec adapter?! Gibts den schon ein 2014er ispec adapter der bei meine 780er xt schaltung passt?


----------



## StereoBifi (24. April 2013)

@Cubeamsrider du hast post


----------



## Cubeamsrider (25. April 2013)

Mußt da mal bei Rose oder H&S anfragen. Solche Versender bekommen eher die neuesten Teile. Ansonsten bei den Shops direkt danach fragen,oft sind die Angaben nicht auf dem aktuellsten Stand!


----------



## Pilatus (25. April 2013)

wie ist eigentlich die Umwerfer-Zugführung beim 2009er Stereo gedacht?
am Unterrohr den gegenhalter nutzen mit aussenhülle ums tretlager herum und dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (25. April 2013)

...und dann einfädeln:





Unter dem Umwerferdom ist ein Loch.


----------



## Pilatus (25. April 2013)

aaahhh, danke. ich glaub der gegenhalter geht mir ab.
Danke!


----------



## Hemme (27. April 2013)

Hallo in die Runde,

bin auf der Suche nach ner Kettenführung für das Cube Stereo 2013.
Am 2012er Stereo hatte ich die Stinger dran, aber das 2013er lässt dies wegen Pressfit-Innenlager nicht mehr zu.
Somit bleibt nur die Bionicon c-guide, oder?
Gibt es Alternativen dazu?


----------



## Scarx (27. April 2013)

die 13er haben keine iscg aufnahme richtig? Dann denke ich bleibt dir wirklich nur c-guide...
oder auf xx1 umbauen und keine mehr benötigen ;-)


----------



## Kharne (27. April 2013)

Jup, C-Guide mehr bleibt dir da net...


----------



## ToyDoll (27. April 2013)

Oder nen Shadow bzw nen Type 2 Schaltwerk, ersetzt bei mir die Stinger vollkommen..


----------



## the_simon (28. April 2013)

Hallo, bin neu dabei mit einem Stereo von 2010.

Habe eine Reverb eingebaut, suche jetzt fürs Unterrohr solche 3-fach Kabelführungen/Zugführungen. Soweit ich weiß, solls es die bei Canyon geben? Einfach an den Online-Support wenden oder wie ? 
Oder gibt es noch andere haltbare Alternativen?


----------



## Scarx (28. April 2013)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...uide-BCB-94-Kabelfuehrung-.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=

das wäre die alternative, wenn du das nur als gehört hast, kannst du dich an den support wenden


----------



## Kharne (28. April 2013)

Die Dinger kannst du in die Tonne treten, die halten 2-3 Monate und dann fallen sie ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (28. April 2013)

nicht wenn du sie mit kabelbindern befestigst xD


----------



## Soldi (28. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Dinger kannst du in die Tonne treten, die halten 2-3 Monate und dann fallen sie ab.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen!


----------



## Dagon (29. April 2013)

Ich hab mir zu meinen Renngeräten jetzt auch noch einen Spaß- und Tourenrad gegönnt. Als das Stereo 29 letztes Jahr in den News vorgestellt wurde, war ich schon total geflasht. Cube hat mit dem Bike voll meinen Nerv getroffen. Die SL Ausstattung hätte mir zwar gut gepasst, aber wer weiß wann das Teil lieferbar ist und das Race stand schon eine Weile in passender Rahmengröße im Laden. Lange hab ich versucht es mir auszureden, aber was soll's? Wenn ich der Frau zu Liebe schon nicht mehr Motorrad fahre... .
Ein bisschen was musste natürlich umgebaut werden. Die Laufräder waren leider fast 170g schwerer als angegeben, aber was soll's. Das Gesamtgewicht so wie abgebildet bei gerade mal 12,8 kg. Das finde ich schon echt sensationell. Hoffentlich verträgt es sich mit den Cannondale's


----------



## Scarx (29. April 2013)

So sieht also eine 150er reverb aus  oder? das ding hört ja gar nicht mehr auf 
Bremsen sind Top hab ich an meinem Stereo auch, deine fotografischen Fähigkeiten sind auch mal wieder eine schöne Abwechslung zum handy geknipse manch anderer...
alles in allem schöne Fotos und schönes Bike, viel spaß damit 

PS: das mit dem sich etwas nicht ausreden können, kennen wohl alle MTBer so kam ich zu meinem Speiseeis xD


----------



## burningempires (29. April 2013)

sehr edles gerät


----------



## Dagon (29. April 2013)

Das Rad funktioniert wirklich sagenhaft. Wenn man bedenkt, welches Bergabpotential man hier bewegt, ist es schier unglaublich, wie mühelos es sich berghoch treten lässt. Bergab gibt's dann kein halten mehr. Selbst in den engen Wechsel-Anliegern auf unserer Freerideabfahrt fand ich die Agilität ausreichend, was ich bei der Länge des Bikes nicht vermutet hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wichtolosaurus (29. April 2013)

gefällt mir auch sehr, sehr gut. 
Was sind das für Laufräder? Halten die nen Bikeparkeinsatz aus?

War das Wochenende im Harz und das Rad hat sein Potential gezeigt. Unglaublich was mit dem Rad möglich ist


----------



## Kharne (29. April 2013)

Wohl eher nicht, die Tunenaben schon, aber bei den ultradünnen Pacentifelgen wär ich mir 
nicht so sicher, wenn man nicht grade ein 55 Kilo Floh ist 

Soll ja auch kein Bikepark Bike sein, sondern ein AM als Zusatz zu den Rennfeilen, oder?


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (29. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> ... aber bei den ultradünnen Pacentifelgen...



Frage beantwortet


----------



## Dagon (29. April 2013)

Ich glaube ihr verwechselt die DL31 mit der TL28. Die DL31 hält ohne weiteres alles aus, was der Rahmen aushält (also auch einen Bikeparkbesuch). Es handelt sich um diesen Laufradsatz.


----------



## Kharne (29. April 2013)

Die Felge wiegt weniger als ne Flow EX, das ist für mich ultradünn


----------



## Dagon (29. April 2013)

Wenn's dich beruhigt, sie ist real 85 g schwerer als angegeben.


----------



## Kharne (29. April 2013)

85 Gramm/Felge, oder auf den ganzen LRS?


----------



## Dagon (29. April 2013)

Die Felge. Der LRS wiegt 2,04 kg.


----------



## Kharne (29. April 2013)

Dann guck mal wie lange der hält, meiner von AS war so dermassen bescheiden eingespeicht...


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (1. Mai 2013)

Der Preis ist aber sehr fair, ich würds okay finden, wenn ich die nach nem Jahr nachzentrieren muss.
Weiß zufällig jemand, wie schwer der Sun Ringle Laufradsatz ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (1. Mai 2013)

Meiner hat eine Ausfahrt gehalten! Danach war der unfahrbar, bei Felgenbremse natürlich doppelt 
bescheiden. Und dann waren die so dreist Geld verlangen zu wollen fürs Nacharbeiten!

Welcher Sun LRS?


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (1. Mai 2013)

Sun Ringle Radium. Habs grad gefunden, wiegt wohl um 2,2 kilo.

Laufräder bei Internetversendern zu kaufen, ist mir eh zu gewagt. Werd mich mal weiter umschauen.


----------



## Dagon (1. Mai 2013)

Ich habe bereits etliche Laufradsätze bei German-Lightness, 2 bei Speer und 2 bei Actionsports gekauft. Kein Rad musste je nachzentriert werden. Da ich mittlerweile jedoch selbst Einspeichen kann, wäre es mir auch egal gewesen,wenn ich diesen LRS hätte überarbeiten müssen. AS hat aber auch hier wieder gute Arbeit geliefert.


----------



## fritzejoergel (1. Mai 2013)

hallo,
nach mehreren jahren hab ich mir wieder ein stereo gekauft,ein 160sl.
so jetzt meine frage an euch,
bei  der unteren dämpfer befestigung hab ich spiel,das heist,wenn ich das  rad am sattel oder rahmen anhebe kann man sehen und spüren das die  verschraubung luft hat.
die schraube ist fest angezogen,hab ich überprüft.
ist der dämpfer etwa schwimmend gelagert oder etwa schon ausgeschlagen.
das rad ist erst 2 monate im einsatz,ohne bikepark.
was ist eure einschätzung,danke schon mal,gruß ralf


----------



## Kharne (1. Mai 2013)

Buchse durch, der Hinterbau ist nicht schwimmend gelagert.


----------



## deathmetal (1. Mai 2013)

Bei mir is da auch alles fest. Lässt einfach mal nachschauen, normal is das auf jeden Fall nicht


----------



## Mr.Worf (2. Mai 2013)

Hi Stereoristen! 
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Frage schon gestellt worden ist.
Kann man ein Tapered Gabel ins 2010er verpflanzen?
Ich überlege, ob ich aufrüste auf 160mm, oder doch verkaufen möchte.

Was könnte man für Rahmen/ Dämpfer bekommen?
Oder für die gesammte Kiste?
Huber Bushings sind verbaut, Hauptlager habe ich getauscht und die Igus Buchsen sind auch am Umlenkhebel Hauptrahmen drinnen. Hinterbau ist spielfrei. Kiste hat gut 9000km auf den Buckel incl. meines Vorbesitzers.
XO Red Win, Formula R1, Syntace Anbauteile.
Aber ohne die guten Number Nine Pedalen. 
Gruß Mr. Worf


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Mai 2013)

Die Lackierung sieht super aus, selber gemacht?

Tapered geht mit entsprechendem Steuersatz, welchen kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Kharne (2. Mai 2013)

Das 10er hat doch schon ein 1.5 Steuerrohr, oder? Dann kriegst du da auch mit dem richtigen 
Steuersatz ne taperd Gabel rein.

Tolle Lackierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burningempires (2. Mai 2013)

fahre in meinem 2011er auch eine tapered fox talas...
ich habe den FSA GRAVITY 1 steuersatz verbaut (ca 60â¬).
muÃt mal schauen... da gibts eine "cube edition". die paÃte bei mir rein.

vorraussetzung ist natÃ¼rlich, dass dein steuerrohr auch 1,5" groÃ ist...


----------



## Mr.Worf (3. Mai 2013)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Die Lackierung sieht super aus, selber gemacht?
> 
> Tapered geht mit entsprechendem Steuersatz, welchen kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen.



Danke für die Blumen, dein *RAW* ist aber auch sehr geil. 
Nein, war so ein Messemodel. Wenn es nicht grün wäre, dann hätte ich es auch in *RAW* gemacht....
Ich schaue dann mal nach dem FSA GRAVITY 1, obwohl ich noch nicht weiß, was ich mache...... 
Gruß Mr. Worf


----------



## burningempires (3. Mai 2013)

das einzig blöde bei dem steuersatz ist, daß er oben keine konische abdeckung hat.
das sieht etwas bescheiden aus... aber die kann man sich ja evtl von dem vorherigen übernehmen...


----------



## Vincy (3. Mai 2013)

Cube Action Team Rider *Nicolas Lau* und sein neues Arbeitsgerät *Cube Stereo 650b*. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05/03/arbeitsgeraet-das-cube-stereo-vom-enduro-dominator-nicolas-lau/


----------



## Maas89 (3. Mai 2013)

Die Lackierung ist der Knaller! Würde ich sofort nehmen


----------



## Soldi (3. Mai 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Die Lackierung ist der Knaller! Würde ich sofort nehmen


Schlimmer ist die Pros kriegen beim 650b Shimano-Bremsen, der Standardkunde darf sich mit Formula "rumärgern"  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (3. Mai 2013)

Was der Nico fährt und was wir Normalsterbliche kriegen sind 2 verschiedene Welten.
Der wird auch keine Standartgabel/dämpfer fahren und wenn der nen LRS oder nen Rahmen 
durchhaut kriegt er halt nen Neuen...


----------



## Vincy (3. Mai 2013)

Aus deren Erfahrungen und Erkenntnisse profitierten letzendlich die Serienmodelle auch.


----------



## Scarx (3. Mai 2013)

Nur das deren Bikes nie auf touren ausgelegt sein werden, der sieht aus als wäre er 180 auf nem Bike größe S 
Aber was das bike kann sah man ja beim Enduro Auftakt 2 mal Podium fürs Action team!


----------



## Cubeamsrider (3. Mai 2013)

Es ist eins mit RH 18".


----------



## Team Slow Duck (4. Mai 2013)

Soldi schrieb:


> Schlimmer ist die Pros kriegen beim 650b Shimano-Bremsen, der Standardkunde darf sich mit Formula "rumärgern"  .



Leider - daher im Zweifel Formula im Neuzustand abmontieren und verkaufen, Shimanobremse wie z. B. XT dranmachen, Spaß haben.


----------



## Soldi (4. Mai 2013)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Leider - daher im Zweifel Formula im Neuzustand abmontieren und verkaufen, Shimanobremse wie z. B. XT dranmachen, Spaß haben.


Dann hab ich ja fast alles richtig gemacht !


----------



## Wichtolosaurus (4. Mai 2013)

Soldi schrieb:


> Dann hab ich ja fast alles richtig gemacht !



Du hast gar keine Bremse montiert und hast doppelt soviel Spaß?


----------



## Finnito (4. Mai 2013)

Hey Jungs,

mir hats jetzt in das vordere Laufrad reingeschlagen, 2 Speichen sind im dutt und die Felge hat einen Schlag von ca. 2-3mm.

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Speichen ich brauche? Würde erstmal versuchen die Felge noch mal zu zentrieren und sie fahren bis es zu arg wird.

Lohnt es sich nur die Felge zu wechseln oder sollte ich gleich das ganze Laufrad wechseln?

Ich fahre doch wesentlich lieber mal downhill trails runter als Touren!

Gruß Finn


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Mai 2013)

Speichen kannst du jede beliebige nehmen. Entscheidend ist die Länge, abhängig von Felge und Nabe. Bau einfach eine einzelne Speiche aus dem Laufrad aus (am Besten auf der Seite, wo es die Speichen zerrissen hat) und mess nach. Die Felge einzeln wechseln lohnt sich wenn überhaupt nur dann, wenn du die gleiche nochmal nimmst. Andernfalls brauchst du wahrscheinlich auch neue Speichen.


NaitsirhC


----------



## Kharne (4. Mai 2013)

Was ist das überhaupt fürn LRS?
Gucken, dass du ähnliche Speichen nimmst, Messerspeichen in nen LRS mit extra dicken Speichen 
packen ist nicht so der Brüller.

Auf jeden Fall mal versuchen auszuzentrieren. Vorher aber mal die Felge putzen, Felgenband 
raus und auf Risse prüfen.

Was heißt Downhill? Fürn Bikepark sind weder das alte noch das neue Stereo gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Finnito (4. Mai 2013)

Hey, ist das xpw 1600 von dt swiss,

dachte von euch weiß zufällig jemand welche Speichen passen. Fahre kein richtigen downhill aber halt Trails mit ein paar Sprüngen und Drops drin.

Also wenn die Felge kaputt geht, dann muss ich mir gleich ein neuen Laufradsatz kaufen?

Gruß Finn


----------



## Kharne (4. Mai 2013)

Hier steht was von DT Champion:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a88087/xpw-1600-am-2-0-laufradsatz-disc-schwarz-gruen.html

Wenn die Felge hin ist würde ich direkt nen gescheiten aufbauen, der 1600 XPW ist ja ein 
Schummellrs labeled by Cube...


----------



## CheapTrick (5. Mai 2013)

Noch nicht ganz fertig, aber die erste Ausfahrt heute war schonmal genial!


----------



## Dagon (6. Mai 2013)

Hey, du kommst ja aus der Nachbarschaft. Grüße aus Bad Endbach.  Ich hatte mein Stereo gestern beim Bike Festival in Irmgarteichen dabei. Mangels Verständnis der ortsansässigen Waldbesitzer (gleiches Problem wie überall) wurde die Strecke der Gegend nicht gerecht. Die große Runde beinhaltete fast keine Trails. Dafür schnelle Schotterabfahrten mit geilen Sprüngen, zum Teile derben Auswaschungen und Höhenmeter satt. Das Stereo hat sich als top Tourenrad erwiesen. An einem 30% Teeranstieg hoch zum Lahnhof hat mich die Rubbber Queen zwar ein paar Körner gekostet, aber ansonsten konnte ich gut mit meinen Kollegen (auch Rennfahrer, Hardtail) Druck machen.  Zwischen Ilsequelle und Lahnhof sind wir dann mal von der Streckenführung abgewichen und haben das schwerste Wurzelstück des Rothaarsteigs befahren. Da gab's dann für das Stereo kein halten mehr.


----------



## CheapTrick (6. Mai 2013)

Dagon schrieb:


> Hey, du kommst ja aus der Nachbarschaft. Grüße aus Bad Endbach.



Grüße aus Gießen zurück! 
Von dem Bikefestival in Irmgarteichen habe ich gar nichts mitbekommen, schade.

Wir waren gestern am Dünsberg, der einzige "Berg" um Gießen herum, bei dem sich das Stereo nicht total langweilt 
Bin auch sehr begeistert!
Fahre momentan hinten den Hans Dampf, aber der kostet wirklich Kraft, bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Reifen der besser läuft, leichter ist aber trotzdem einigermaßen Grip hat 

Heute wird noch die Kurbel auf 2x umgebaut (22/34) und die reverb muss noch gegen eine Stealth ausgetauscht werden...aber das wohl erst nächsten Monat


----------



## Maas89 (6. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Lenker für mein 2012er Stereo weil mir die 780mm zu breit sind und bevor ich ihn kürze würde ich auf einen anderen umsteigen. Welchen Lenker könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen? Dachte eigentlich daran mal einen mit Rise auszuprobieren aber kenne mich da nicht aus. Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zum original Lenker und was bringt es mir? Fahre Hauptsächlich Touren und Single Trails mit dem Bike. Dachte so an einen 720mm Lenker aber kann es schlecht einschätzen ob 60mm soviel ausmachen.

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir dabei helfen könntet


----------



## Scarx (6. Mai 2013)

Äm der Rise bewirkt einfach das du aufrechter sitzt da dir der Lenker ja ein wenig entgegen kommt...
Ich fahre den Sixpack riser carbon lenker und finde ihn klasse, allerdings ungekürzt in 780 fand ich zuerst auch ungewohnt aber mittlerweile finde ich es angenehm gerade bei 30mm vorbau mehr kontrolle zu haben  ansonsten könnte ich dir auch einen 720er Lenker zum ausprobieren anbieten... Aus meinem speiseeis enduro, der liegt hier rum und fängst staub...


----------



## Maas89 (6. Mai 2013)

Und wie sieht das dann in Verbindung mit meinem Anforderungsprofil sprich Touren und Single Trails aus? Bringt mir das überhaupt was? Danke für dein Angebot aber wenn ich mir einen Lenker zu lege dann gleich in der richtigen Farbe 

Hatte eigentlich einen von den zwei ins Auge gefasst. Wobei der Raceface glaub ich nur 2mm mehr Rise hat als der originale Syntace Vector.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k786/a55950/turbine-lenker-3-4-riser-725mm-31-8-blau.html?mfid=56

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k786/a66355/menace-os-riser-lenker-blau.html?mfid=719


----------



## Kharne (6. Mai 2013)

Sorry, da gibts nur dein Bauchgefühl, keine allgemeingültige Antwort, sprich der bleibt nicht 
viel übrig als auszuprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (6. Mai 2013)

Aber vom Bergauffahrverhalten (was für ein Wort ) ändert sich nichts oder?  Das Stereo ist ja sowieso keine Bergziege und schlechter soll es auf keinen Fall werden


----------



## Kharne (6. Mai 2013)

Je höher die Front kommt, desto eher steigt das VR, also ist mehr Rise eher nicht sinnvoll.

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt, ich hab 0 Probs mim Stereo irgendwo den Berg rauf


----------



## Maas89 (6. Mai 2013)

Also die Front ist mir auch noch nie hoch gekommen. Wenn die Steigung so groß ist steh ich eh auf  Machen die 5mm mehr Rise zwischen den beiden Lenkern einen spürbaren Unterschied?


----------



## Kharne (6. Mai 2013)

Ausprobieren. Da hat jeder seinen eigenen Popometer.


----------



## Maas89 (6. Mai 2013)

Ok Danke


----------



## Username123 (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen welche Oberrohrlänge und Sitzrohrlänge das Cube Stereo The One 18" aus dem Jahr 2010 hatte.

Wäre super..


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (6. Mai 2013)




----------



## Username123 (7. Mai 2013)

Danke, aber ist das wirklich das 2010er Model? Auf dem Bild ist es ein 2009er soweit ich weiss. Beim 2010 war doch schon so ein leichter Schwung drin (Hydroforming dings....)


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. Mai 2013)

Das 2009er ist baugleich mit den Modellen von 10,11 und 12. Die Grafik ist symbolisch.

NaitsirhC


----------



## captain_j (8. Mai 2013)

Stereo 2009, mein 3. Rahmenbruch ... is ja prinzipiell noch in der Garantiezeit, aber nervig ohne Ende.


----------



## Kharne (8. Mai 2013)

Unschön 
Ich hab jetzt schon das Lager vom HR und die Lager vom Hinterbau durch und die Fox ist auch 
erstmal bei Fox wegen knackender Krone und bescheidenem Ansprechverhalten und das nach 
nichtmal 6 Monaten...

Zum Glück sind die Jungs bei Rabe so cool drauf


----------



## FR-Sniper (8. Mai 2013)

nach 3 Rahmenbrüchen hätt ich die Nase aber ganzschön voll und würde das Model/Marke wechseln!



Kharne schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind die Jungs bei Rabe so cool drauf


 wenn du nicht den Chef selbst erwichst, ja


----------



## captain_j (9. Mai 2013)

nachdem der Rahmen getauscht wurde, wird's verkauft. zu den 3 Brüchen kommen noch 3 vernichtete Lager hinzu. das war wohl mein erstes und letztes cube.


----------



## deathmetal (9. Mai 2013)

Jetzt muss ich hier mal "dumm" fragen. Passt ggf. nicht so recht, aber ist mir zumindest aufm Stereo passiert und vielleicht habt ihr ja ne Ahnung. 
Fahre Tubeless und heute bin ich mitm hinteren Reifen sehr hart auf ner Steinkante aufgekommen, man höre nen lauten "Knall". Irgendwann danach spürte ich, dass die Luft raus ist, bzw. raus geht. Nach und nach ist dann immer mehr raus, ganz platt wars aber nicht. 
Nachdem ich dann wieder aufgepumt habe, ist die Luft drin geblieben, und ist immer noch drin bisher. 

Kann es sein, dass wenn der Reifen fast bis auf die Felge gedrückt wird und ggf von Seitenkräften verformt wird, sich an der Felgenkante ein Spalt bildet, an dem Luft entweichen kann? Wenn dann zu wenig drin ist, bei jeder Kurvenfahrt dann immer mehr raus geht bis es dann platt ist???? 

Danke schon mal an euch


----------



## Kharne (9. Mai 2013)

Richtig erkannt.


----------



## deathmetal (9. Mai 2013)

ok, danke.

dann kann ich dagegen an sich nix machen, außer bessere Linien finden oder den Druck erhöhen (was ich allerdings ned möchte, zumal eh schon knapp 1,9bar drin waren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_simon (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

habe an meinem Stereo jetzt so die Rerverb montiert.
mMn sollte da nichts großartig schleifen oder abreiben bzw . die Leitung zwischen die Schwinge kommen.  
Wollte mal eure Meinung dazu hören: So okay oder jemand vielleicht noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? 
Danke, Simon


----------



## Scarx (11. Mai 2013)

Ja so siehts bei mir auch aus und funktioniert auch einwandfrei!!


----------



## navpp (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Nach längerer Pause melde ich mich mal wieder hier und leider, oh Wunder, mit einem Problem. Nach der Winterwäsche beim Reinigen des Antriebs ist mir dieser beginnende Riss im rechten Ausfallende aufgefallen:






Ob der Riss schon durch ist oder ob er nur an der Oberfläche vorhanden ist kann ich nicht einschätzen, mit dem Daumennagel spürt man ihn jedenfalls. Kerbwirkungsproblematik bei Alu ist mir durchaus ein Begriff.
Ich habe Anfang Juni einen Urlaub in Tirol geplant und kann davor kaum noch daran etwas ändern. Würdet ihr damit noch fahren? 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Entgegenkommen des Herstellers? Das Rad ist von Ende 2009, also noch in der Garantiezeit. Wie kulant zeigt sich Cube im Normalfall? 

Ich freue mich über jeden hilfreichen Beitrag!


----------



## Kharne (12. Mai 2013)

Wie lange gibt Cube Garantie? Ende 2009 ist über 3 Jahre her.  

Auf jeden Fall ab zum Händler damit, fahren würde ich damit nicht mehr.


----------



## navpp (12. Mai 2013)

Laut Hompage bei Alurahmen bis 5 Jahre nach Kaufdatum. Das ist schon mal gut. Allerdings schließen sie "unsachgemäßen Gebrauch" (was genau ist das bei einem 140er Fully?) aus ihrer Garantie aus und kommen außerhalb des Gewährleistungszeitraums nicht für die Umbaukosten auf. 
Das heißt im besten Fall kann ich auf ein Tauschteil hoffen, das ich mir selbst einbauen kann. Hmpf :/ ist gerade ein blöder Zeitpunkt. Als Flachlandtiroler komm ich endlich mal zu echten Bergen und dann das.


----------



## Vincy (12. Mai 2013)

Brauchst da doch nur die Sitzstreben austauschen lassen.
Ab zum Cube-Händler und dort es abwickeln lassen. Ist bei Cube nur über einen Händler möglich.


----------



## navpp (12. Mai 2013)

Stimmt eigentlich, ich denke zu viel in Hardtail  Ist eigentlich kein großes Teil. Mal sehen was sich machen lässt. Danke!


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. Mai 2013)

navpp schrieb:


> Ich habe Anfang Juni einen Urlaub in Tirol geplant und kann davor kaum noch daran etwas ändern. Würdet ihr damit noch fahren?



Ärgerlich. Ich würde damit im Urlaub definitiv nicht fahren, lieber eventuell ein Leihbike nehmen und notfalls etwas mehr Geld ausgeben, aber dafür einen stress- und risikofreien Urlaub genießen...

Hier meins vom SRAM/Specialized Endurorennen in Treuchtlingen. Im Rennen den Mantel aufgeschitzt, flicken mit Gewebeband/Tüte hat zum Glück gehalten, hat trotzdem super viel Spaß gemacht!





NaitsirhC


----------



## navpp (13. Mai 2013)

Hast eh recht... Ich werde es mal zum Händler bringen und Tirol einfach zum Testen eines möglichen Nachfolgers nutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damz (13. Mai 2013)

sooo..... update... 

bei 4700km darf i das 2te pressfit lager tauschen.... da geknarze wurde unerträglichstens!  

und ja.... der cube fender da hinten der is nur als gag erfunden worden, oder???


----------



## Kharne (13. Mai 2013)

Jo, der Fender hält nur das allergröbste ab, aber immerhin besser als den Dämpfer ungeschützt zu lassen.


----------



## Maas89 (13. Mai 2013)

Wo ich die Rahmenbrüche gerade sehe stellt sich mir eine Frage. Wie siehts eigentlich aus wenn ich z.b. an meinem 2012er Stereo einen Rahmenbruch habe in 1-2 Jahren (nur mal angenommen) und Cube hat keine Rahmen mehr. Was gibts denn dann als Entschädigung?


----------



## Kharne (13. Mai 2013)

Garnix. Ich glaub kaum, dass die dir nen neuen 650B Carbonrahmen für ein *effes, olles* 12er 
Stereo hergeben. Zumal dir das wenig bringt, weil du dann erstmal gucken darfst, ob noch 
alles passt. Wenn du ne 1.5 Gabel fährst hast du z.B. Pech.

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass die keine Rahmen mehr haben, vorausgesetzt die Rahmenbrüche häufen sich nicht.


----------



## Maas89 (13. Mai 2013)

Ja das ich kein 650B Rahmen bekomme ist mir klar  Naja, hoffen wir einfach mal das möglichst viele Stereo Besitzer verschohnt bleiben.


----------



## Vincy (13. Mai 2013)

Dann wirst evtl einen Stereo 650b in Alu bekommen. Aber in 1 Jahr wird es wohl noch derzeitige Versionen geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (15. Mai 2013)

Hi Leute ich hab mal eine Frage an euch, hab ein Stereo Race von 2012, ist alles soweit schön und gut aber die Formula RX Bremse nervt wirklich..... bzw eigentlich nur die Bremsscheiben...... 

Sind Shimano Scheiben (SM-RT 76) genau so am singen, wenn sie feucht/nass sind? Das ist bei der Formula ja echt unerträglich!

Kann ich einfach nur die Scheiben Tauschen oder muss ich wirklich die gesamte Bremse tauschen?
In gewissen Treads hier liest man ja unterschiedlichste Dinge


----------



## Kharne (15. Mai 2013)

Shimano Bremsscheiben sind kein Allheilmittel. Quietschen bei Nässe kommt von den Belägen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (15. Mai 2013)

Das quitschen kommt doch ehr von der Schwingung der Scheiben oder nicht?
Oder lieg ich da jetzt falsch?


----------



## Maas89 (15. Mai 2013)

Das quietschen bei Nässe ist wirklich extrem! Da muss man sich schon fast schämen wenn man jemandem begenet und bremsen muss 

Ich habe die original Scheiben gegen die Avid HS1 getauscht und jetzt ist es sehr viel besser. Bei Nässe gibts zwar immernoch das ein oder andere Geräusch aber lange nicht so laut und oft wie bei den originalen. Ich hatte auch so ein rubbeln beim Bremsen, das ist jetzt mit den neuen Scheiben komplett verschwunden. 

Früher oder später werde ich aber wohl auch auf eine XT Bremse wechseln, das aber hauptsächlich wegen der besseren Bremsleistung und den Einstellmöglichkeiten.


----------



## xerto (15. Mai 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Früher oder später werde ich aber wohl auch auf eine XT Bremse wechseln, das aber hauptsächlich wegen der besseren Bremsleistung und den Einstellmöglichkeiten.



Ich würde mal den aktuellen bremsen test in den Bike Zeitungen lesen. da bröckelt das hier permant herbei gebetete xt bremsen image ein wenig.


----------



## Vincy (15. Mai 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> Ich würde mal den aktuellen bremsen test in den Bike Zeitungen lesen. da bröckelt das hier permant herbei gebetete xt bremsen image ein wenig.


 
Der Test ist nur in der bike-Bravo 6/2013 gewesen. Da wurden auch hauptsächlich die Ice Tec Bremsscheiben bemängelt (Standfestigkeit im Extrembereich).
Ist nur eigenartig, dass das gleiche Magazin in diversen biketests oft Gegenteiliges hervor lobte. So viel zu deren Glaubwürdigkeit. 
Deren Testmethoden sind zudem auch recht umstritten.
"Testsieger": Magura MT4 (trotz diverser Rückrüfaktionen seitens des Herstellers) und Formula T1 (Lob: mit stabilen, standfesten Formula Bremsscheiben) 

Wie heisst es doch so schön: Wes Brot ich ess, des Lied ich sing. Oder mit anderen Worten: Wer mich bezahlt, dessen Meinung/Interessen vertrete ich auch.


----------



## xerto (15. Mai 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Der Test ist nur in der bike-Bravo gewesen.
> 
> Wie heisst es doch so schön: Wes Brot ich ess, des Lied ich sing. Oder mit anderen Worten: Wer mich bezahlt, dessen Meinung/Interessen vertrete ich auch.



das stimmt


----------



## Kharne (15. Mai 2013)

Die spannen die Bremse ein und lassen die aufm Prüfstand nonstop laufen, dass da irgendwann 
der Alukern aufgibt ist klar, der ist nicht drin damit man nonstop bremsen kann, sondern damit 
die Hitze schneller wieder rausgeht wenn man die Bremse aufmacht.

Der "Test" ist genauso bullshit wie der der Variostützen letztens.


----------



## JayDee1982 (15. Mai 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Das quietschen bei Nässe ist wirklich extrem! Da muss man sich schon fast schämen wenn man jemandem begenet und bremsen muss




Genau der Ansicht bin ich auch.....
Bei Regen kann man die Formula nur mit einem Gehörschutz fahren  oder doch ehr  

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die XT Bremsscheiben bestellt. 
Kosten ja nur 30, die hälfte einer Formula 
Wenn ich die Scheiben abhole, werde ich auch mal nach anderen/besseren Belägen fragen, dann tausch ich die auch gleich noch.


----------



## kubitix (15. Mai 2013)

Wenn hier jemand seine fürchterlichen Formulabremsen  entsorgen möchte einfach mir schicken, ich zahl auch die Portokosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (15. Mai 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Genau der Ansicht bin ich auch.....
> Bei Regen kann man die Formula nur mit einem Gehörschutz fahren  oder doch ehr
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt mal die XT Bremsscheiben bestellt.
> ...



Schreibst dann mal hier rein ob die XT Scheiben was bringen, würde mich interessieren ob es dann komplett verschwindet


----------



## shakerZ (15. Mai 2013)

verschwindet komplett


----------



## JayDee1982 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten, wie es mit den Shimano Scheiben dann ist.

Sin selber mal gespannt, wie es sich verändert.


----------



## Maas89 (15. Mai 2013)

Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass das Quietschen bei Nässe was mit den Scheiben zu tun hat.


----------



## JayDee1982 (15. Mai 2013)

Naja muss ja, denn wenn die Formula Schiben nass sind, dann fangen sie an zu singen, wenn sie trocken sind, dann nicht.

Ist bei einem Weinglas ja auch so, fährst du mit dem Finger über den nassen rand, gibt es einen Ton von sich, ist das Glas troken, dann nicht. 
Es gibt Gläser, da geht es besser, bei anderen schlechter und das hat was mit der "Konstruktion" zutun.
Und ich denk das ist mit den Scheiben genau so. 

Was hast du denn für Scheiben auf deinem Stereo Pro?


----------



## Maas89 (15. Mai 2013)

Hab zur Zeit die Avid HS1 in 180mm drauf. Mit denen ist es ja schon deutlich besser aber ab und zu singen sie immernoch ein wenig. Aber kein Vergleich zu den original Scheiben. Kumpel hat ein AMS 150 mit der gleichen Bremse aber die Scheiben haben schon den Alu Spider. Da gibts keine Geräusche.


----------



## JayDee1982 (15. Mai 2013)

Den Spider haben die Formulas auch.... scheint nichts zu bringen 
Die Shimano haben den auch, einteilige hätte der Händler gehabt.... aber ich willte ich dann nicht  

Spätestens nächste Woche bin ich schlauer


----------



## Maas89 (15. Mai 2013)

Ja der hat ja die Formulas mit dem Spider. Da hörst du nichts  Und ich mit der identischen Bremse und damals noch mit den einteiligen Formulas hab Geräusche von mir gegeben die brutal waren. Du weißt ja was ich meine


----------



## JayDee1982 (15. Mai 2013)

Oh jaaaaa ich weiß ganz genau was du meinst. 

Ein Bekannter von mir fährt auch die XT Bremse und da hörst du nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (15. Mai 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Ja der hat ja die Formulas mit dem Spider. Da hörst du nichts  Und ich mit der identischen Bremse und damals noch mit den einteiligen Formulas hab Geräusche von mir gegeben die brutal waren. Du weißt ja was ich meine


Ich hatte letztes Jahr die Spider von Formula gegen XT-Scheiben getauscht, war deutlich besser! Mit nem neuen Rahmen habe ich nach langer Überlegung komplett auf XT gewechselt, die XT ist um Welten besser.


----------



## damz (16. Mai 2013)

geh tu da a paar HOPEs drauf und hast an frieden bis in die ewigkeit.... ich fahre meins mit der v2 und bin happy!! 

was viel schlimmer is, das ventil vom monarsch dämpfer is heut abgerissen.... POFF! und ja... das ding da raubekommen.... alles is übern winter efstoxidiert.... hallo bohrer, hallo flex!!! 

morgen kommt a guter alter fox vanilla rein und i hab an frieden bis in ewigkeit.....


----------



## shakerZ (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kurze Frage: Bei meinem Race SHPC von 2012 schaltet der Umwerfer nicht mehr. Wenn ich schalte, sehe ich, dass sich das Kabel bewegt und ich höre auch, dass sich der Bowdenzug im Rahmen bewegt, doch am Umwerfer kommt dann nichts mehr an. Ich kann den Bowdenzug am Umwerferende auch nicht zurück in den Rahmen schieben, also scheint es irgendwo zu hängen, egal wo der Schalthebel steht. Jemand einen schlauen Tipp zur Ursachenforschung?


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. Mai 2013)

Alles ausbauen und putzen bzw. Schaltzug/-hülle tauschen...


----------



## damz (16. Mai 2013)

bowden tauschen...... 

was anderes.... letztens hab i beschlossen an service zu machen weil mein HPC sich bald der 5000km marke nähert... 

zu meinem entsetzen is auch am gleichen tag der dämpfer platzt (monarsch 4,2), also ran ans werk, dubidubidubi.... fuuuck! 


oh.. nix da. alle schrauben an oxidiert übern winter.... hallo flex, hallo bohrmaschine... nach langer penetrativen prozedur hab i beschlossen an 200ter dämpfer einzubaun. (hatte dawei nix anderes auf lager als an x-fusion o2rl und IS GANGEN!!!! war a notfalllösung... 
der x-fusion htte bei weitem a besseres ansprechverhalten als der monarsch jemal bieten konnte 
jetzt hab i an oldschooligen vanilla R drin mit einer zu fetten manitoufeder, aber die tuts daweil.... bis i a leichtere ti feder bekomm.. (muss ja) 

cheers!


----------



## kubitix (16. Mai 2013)

hei damz,

du bist ja voll die coole socke eh echt old school, man, voll de mega döddel.

Ich hab auf meinen 10er Stereo mittlerweile fast 20k Kilo´s drauf, mit trails am Lago und in good old germany, voll de mega brüller, alles noch orschinal, ok die rx hab ich auf one gewechselt und die kette ist mittlerweile leider auch mehr als einmal neu geworden aber sonst ist das Bike voll imgood old Stuff.

heyman Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (16. Mai 2013)

Sorry der mußte jetzt mal sein!

Über den Kindergarten hier lache ich mich mittlerweile nur noch schlapp.Wenn die Pupertät verlassen wurde sagt bitte mal Bescheid!


----------



## Scarx (17. Mai 2013)

@kubitix alter was ist bei dir los? Wo ist das problem bei dem post von damz? Ich finds lustig, dass die schrauben so weggerostet sind, dass er flexen musste xD (ein bisschen bitter aber sonst...) und sich hier über die Ausdrucksweise anderer lustig zu machen hat so einen leicht arroganten Beigeschmack und ist eines mountainbikers unwürdig!! Wärn wir hier im Rennrad oder XC thread okay xD aber hier ist doch alles eine runde gechillter, dachte ich zumindest!!


----------



## Mr.Worf (17. Mai 2013)

Ich hole mal mein Popkorn raus.
Wer die Wartung *im Winter* so vernachlässigt, ist es selber schuld, Hohn und Spott zu ernten!     *"Flexen, oh Gott"*
Das hat auch nix mit der schreibweise zu tun....


----------



## Maas89 (18. Mai 2013)

So, heute eine kurze Hausrunde gedreht trotz Schnupfen und mal spontan das Stereo abgelichtet mit meinem S3  

Geändert hab ich bisher Pedale (leider in Rot, sind noch vom Acid und da waren rot eloxierte Teile dran ), Kindshock Stütze, Avid HS1 Bremsscheiben und einen Raceface Atlas in 680mm hab ich heute morgen noch schnell montiert. Bin mir aber unschlüssig ob der nicht doch ein wenig zu schmal ist  Hab noch einen Sixpack Menance in 725mm hier liegen. Meint ihr der wäre angemessener für ein AM? 













Sorry für die Qualität, vor allem beim letzten Bild


----------



## damz (18. Mai 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaalso nix für ungut, aber das heisst PuuhBärtät i ned.... wenn man sich schon über ach welch weltbewegende Dinge lustig macht und sonst nix drauf hat, dann pocht man and der Schreibweise & Orthographie der Anderen herum.....   

Ja, i hab mir als Lebensziel gemacht a coole Socke zu sein.... mit Betonnung auf Socke!  

Jaaaa, tadelt mich und henkt mich. I hab das Winterservice vernachlässigt... war auch a harter Winter. Aber ich bin eher der "plug & ride" Typ und nicht der rock shox Typ - "plug & service"....  

I werd neue Streben bekommen und alles gut. Was? Nur die Bremsen und a paar Ketten? Dein Gaul is seit 2 jahren noch von der Stange??? No custom = No style.....  pffffffff.... da bist an der falschen Adresse, Puppal!


----------



## Kharne (18. Mai 2013)

Plug and Service sind Fox Talas mit Fit Kartusche 

Dass du den Dämpfer rausflexen musstest ist deine Schuld, meine Stadtschlampe is im Winter 
spätestens alle 2 Wochen sauber gemacht worden, trotzdem war der Antrieb nach 4 Monaten 
Winter vollkommen ruiniert.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (19. Mai 2013)

damz schrieb:


> I hab das Winterservice vernachlässigt... war auch a harter Winter.



Das ist nun wirklich keine Entschuldigung - im Gegenteil. Grad wenn draußen Kackwetter ist hat man drinnen vieeel Zeit für gründlichen großen Service.


----------



## damz (20. Mai 2013)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Das ist nun wirklich keine Entschuldigung - im Gegenteil. Grad wenn draußen Kackwetter ist hat man drinnen vieeel Zeit für gründlichen großen Service.




ich hab mich NICHT entschuldigt....... i wills nur erwähnt haben


----------



## 3mo (20. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mal eine Fortsetzung dieses Threads für das neue Modell erstellt um die Diskussionen zu bündeln. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10610736#post10610736


----------



## damz (20. Mai 2013)

das is schön. sehr gute idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmetal (21. Mai 2013)

Endlich konnte ich das Stereo mal richtig einfachten und es liebte die Trails am Lago. 
Mitm Stereo geht einfach alles, das perfekte Bike


----------



## CheapTrick (21. Mai 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Endlich konnte ich das Stereo mal richtig einfachten und es liebte die Trails am Lago.
> Mitm Stereo geht einfach alles, das perfekte Bike



Schickes 650Ber 
Mein 29er begeistert mich auch auf jeder Ausfahrt...kann definitv viel mehr als ich (mich traue)


----------



## --HANK-- (21. Mai 2013)

Ganz eurer Meinung


----------



## Maas89 (22. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen, deshalb frag ich hier. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eine XT 6-Loch Scheibe montiere mit den kleinen Blechen? Muss ich dabei was beachten? Bei den Formula und Avid Scheiben gab es sowas nicht. 

Danke schonmal


----------



## cytrax (22. Mai 2013)

So:





Erst das große Blech und dann die Kleinen. Anschließend die Laschen der kleinen Bleche zur Sicherung umbiegen.


----------



## Maas89 (22. Mai 2013)

Danke  Wie weit sollte man die Laschen biegen? Soweit es geht oder 90 Grad? Kann man leider nicht erkennen auf dem Bild.


----------



## Vincy (22. Mai 2013)

Bei den neueren Versionen ist das große Blech nicht mehr dabei und auch nicht notwendig. Das Umbiegen der Laschen auch nicht mehr.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p28524_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT86-6-Loch-fuer-Saint--XT-.html


----------



## Maas89 (22. Mai 2013)

Bei den Scheiben was ich bekommen hab ist der Stern noch dabei.


----------



## cytrax (22. Mai 2013)

Scheibe auf die Nabe, Stern drauf, über den Stern die 2-Loch Blechle, Schreuben rein (Schraubensicherung nicht vergessen falls nicht schon einer drauf is), über Kreuz nach Drehmoment anziehen und die Laschen umbiegen.

Hab die aber auch nicht umgebogen und sie halten trotzdem^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maas89 (22. Mai 2013)

Ok alles klar  Drehmoment wird nach Gefühl gemacht. Hab leider "noch" keinen Drehmomentschlüssel, zumindest nicht so einen kleinen


----------



## shakerZ (24. Mai 2013)

Kurze Frage: Was ist die Kettenlänge beim 12er SHPC? Hab dummerweise die alte Kette sofort weggeschmissen ohne darauf zu achten und die neue ist zu lang. Möchte nun wissen wieviele Glieder rausmüssen. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass es nur 110 Glieder sind? Ist das richtig? Größtes Blatt hinten bei mir 32.


----------



## Scarx (26. Mai 2013)

Halt an und kürze dann... Vorne übers größte blatt hinten aufs größte ritzel... durch das schaltwerk, und dann so lange spannen bis der käfig FAST waagerecht steht also nicht zu stramm und dann kürzen... je nach dem was für ein kettenschloss zu hast musst du das halt abziehen... sollte aber auch in der Anleitung bei der neuen kette dabei gewesen sein


----------



## navpp (29. Mai 2013)

So kurzer Zwischenbericht zu meinem Stereo mit Riss in der Schwinge fÃ¼r alle die es interessiert  

Laut HÃ¤ndler ist es fÃ¼r Cube kein Garantiefall da das Rad schon zu alt ist (laut deren Homepage bin ich aber noch in der Garantiezeit). Dennoch bieten sie mir einen neuen AMS 150 Pro Rahmen als Tausch an, wobei ich die Umbaukosten (vom Mechaniker auf ca. 60â¬ + neue SattelstÃ¼tze geschÃ¤tzt) selbst tragen muss. Vielleicht haben sie einfach keine Tauschteile mehr auf Lager und das neue Stereo ist mit dem alten ja nicht wirklich vergleichbar.

Ich hab am Telefon kurzerhand zugesagt. Der AMS-Rahmen ist zwar ein wenig gÃ¼nstiger als der Stereorahmen dafÃ¼r halt wieder neu. Vom mÃ¶glichen Einsatzbereich sind beide ja recht Ã¤hnlich, auÃerdem komm ich so am schnellsten wieder zu einem Rad 

Also fÃ¼r mich passt das voll. Was meint ihr, ein fairer Deal?


----------



## Kharne (29. Mai 2013)

Hm, das AMS 150 ist halt ganz anders als das alte Stereo. Hast du dich zumindest mal draufgesetzt bevor du zugesagt hast?

Aber ansonsten sind 60â¬ fÃ¼r den Umbau mehr als fair.

Sicher dass da nicht noch irgendwelche Nettigkeiten dazukommen? Steuersatz, Tretlager, Umwerfer, DÃ¤mpfer?


----------



## navpp (29. Mai 2013)

Nein. Das AMS 125 habe ich aber damals ausprobiert und fand es eigentlich klasse. Musste mich dann zwischen AMS und Stereo entscheiden (ziemlich gleichpreisig wegen Abverkauf) und ein anderer Kunde hat mir die Entscheidung dann abgenommen  Du hast aber Recht, draufsetzen wÃ¤re keine schlechte Idee gewesen. 

Der Mechaniker meinte die Teile passen. Wenn mehr Kleinigkeiten hinzukommen muss ich dann halt mit der Chefin sprechen, denn das war nicht vereinbart. Die 60â¬ plus SattelstÃ¼tze nehme ich jetzt einfach als Kostenvoranschlag an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shakerZ (29. Mai 2013)

Ich weiss ja nicht, wie es damals beim Stereo war, aber mein 2012er hat einen Top Swing Umwerfer. Auf dem Bild bei CUBE sieht es verdammt nach einem Downswinger aus. Ich sag das nur, weil es mich damals beim Umbauen selbst eine Woche ohne Umwerfer gekostet hat...


----------



## Vincy (29. Mai 2013)

Brauchst dann aber einige Teile neu dazu.
zB Direktmount Umwerfer, PressFit Innenlager, tapered Steuersatz, Sattelklemme, Sattelstütze. Hintere Bremsleitung könnte auch evtl etwas knapp werden.
Die Marktpreise sind bei beiden Modellen gleich. Wenn der Dämpfer dabei ist, ist es ein faires Angebot und schlechter ist das AMS 150 auch nicht. 
http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/ams-150-pro/


----------



## navpp (29. Mai 2013)

Ich lass mich einfach überaschen. Wenn es wirklich grob teurer werden sollte muss man halt nochmal drüber reden. Ich lasse euch dann jedenfalls wissen wie es weiterging


----------



## james.fox (29. Mai 2013)

Naja also es muss schon mehr getauscht werden, hier die kurze Liste da ich gerade das gleiche mache:
- Sattelstütze/Klemme
- Umwerfer (Directmount statt Clamp)
- Innenlager (Pressfit)
- Steuersatz
- Dämpfer (Andere EBL)

Gut das sollte es dann gewesen sein. 
EDIT:
Trotzdem liegt dein Rahmen mit 5 Jahren noch in der vom Hersteller zugesagten Garantiezeit. Das war auch beim Kauf deines Stereos 5 Jahre ab Kaufdatum. Also ruhig Druck machen und vom Händler eine fixe Zusage fordern. Dass das laut Cube kein Garantiefall mehr ist halte ich für erfunden. Die schicken da eigentlich recht bereitwillig die Ersatzteile oder halt ganze neue Rahmen raus. Musst bedenken so ein Rahmen kostet den Hersteller warscheinlich <100Eur Material/Herstellkosten sind. Und dein Händler bekommt von Cube eine fixe Pauschale für den Umbau (damit is nix verdient). Wie es natürlich mit den Teilen aussieht, das müsste in deinem Fall geklärt werden, am besten Vorab damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen.


----------



## navpp (29. Mai 2013)

Zitiert von der Hompage:



"Sollte ein Bruch innerhalb dieser Zeit (ab Verkaufsdatum) auftreten,  verpflichten wir uns diesen Artikel durch einen gleichen oder ähnlichen  Artikel zu ersetzen.  
*Die Leistung bezieht sich nur auf den Rahmen, Kosten für dazu  benötigte Anbauteile durch Rahmenänderungen (z.B. Sattelstütze,  Umwerfer, Steuersatz, Dämpfer...) sind vom Kunden selbst zu tragen.*"


Ich glaube viel Speilraum bleibt da nicht... der Rahmen ist ja "ähnlich", oder?


Ist die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer sicher anders?


----------



## Vincy (29. Mai 2013)

Ja, beim Stereo ist einer mit EBL 190x51mm Hub. Beim AMS150 dagegen EBL 216x63mm Hub.


----------



## james.fox (30. Mai 2013)

Hm ok den Passus kannte ich nicht. Ja die Rahmen sind schon ähnlich was den Einsatzzweck angeht. 
Der Dämpfer ist sicher anderst, Einbaulänge ist 214mm beim AMS. Beim Stereo ist's glaube ich 200mm. 
Wenn der Händler dir die Parts inkl. Dämpfer dann in Rechnung stellt, sind eher >200Eur realistisch...


----------



## Kharne (30. Mai 2013)

Tretlager: 20â¬
Umwerfer: 30â¬
Steuersatz: Mindestens 30â¬
SattelstÃ¼tze + Klemme: Mindestens 50â¬ wenns was gescheites sein soll
DÃ¤mpfer: 200â¬+ (Internetpreis!)

Dass du fÃ¼r den alten DÃ¤mpfer noch was kriegst ist fraglich.


----------



## Turbo-s (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem bei der Dämpferwartung am Cube Stereo mit dem Ausbau des Fox RP 23 Dämpfers (zwecks Wartung & Dichtungswechsel) am Hinterbau meines Cube Stereo (Rahmenmodell bis 2012). Ich habe die obere Schraube gelöst bekommen, die Untere auch.

Die untere Schraube lies sich mit etwas Wiederstand lösen, leider geht sie aber nicht weiter heraus wie ca 1cm. Ich habe das Bild mal angehängt. Aus dem Gewinde auf der Gegenseite ist sie definititv draussen. Ich vermute sie hängt irgendwie an der Buchse unten am Dämpfer. 

Wenn ich die Schraube mit dem Imbus weiter drehe (und leicht ziehe) dreht sich die markierte Buche einfach mit. Verkanten kann sich da eigentlich nichts. 

Ich will aber beim herausmachen nichts kaputt machen, also nicht gleich mit dem Hammer draufknüppeln oder so. Wer also einen Tip hat ist herzlich willkommen!







DANKE !!!


----------



## psx0407 (2. Juni 2013)

...das gewinde ist ja nur auf der anderen (rechten) seite der dämpferaufnahme. weiterdrehen bringt also nix.
sanfte gewalt wird wohl das einzig hilfreiche sein. lappen um die schraube und mit zange mit viel gefühl bei gleichzeitigem entlasten der schwinge (wichtig!) sollte wirken.

viel glück.

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (2. Juni 2013)

Kleineren Bolzen von der Gegenseite durchdrücken.


----------



## Turbo-s (2. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Kleineren Bolzen von der Gegenseite durchdrücken.



Würde ich mache, da hängt aber der vordere Umwerfer davor.


----------



## Vincy (2. Juni 2013)

Die Schraube gleichzeitig rausdrehen und rausziehen. Und die Schwinge/Dämpfer entlasten (etwas Luft ablassen und dabei an der Schwinge ruckeln). Wahrscheinlich hat sich die Schraube durch die Belastung etwas verkantet.


----------



## james.fox (2. Juni 2013)

Den Dämpfer oben aus der Aufnahme rausnehmen. Dann etwas damit wackeln und gleichzeitig an der Schraube ziehen. Kann sein dass der Dämpfer im Rahmen selbst etwas verzogen eingespannt ist und dabei die Schraube blockiert....
Wenn noch nix flutscht etwas Brunox/Kriechöl reinsprühen. Dafür is das Zeug nämlich eigentlich gut ;-) ;-)


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. Juni 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Schreibst dann mal hier rein ob die XT Scheiben was bringen, würde mich interessieren ob es dann komplett verschwindet




So ich greif das mit den Bremsen nochmal auf.

Nun hab ich gestern die Scheibe an der VA Bremse getauscht ( Mein Händler hat mir die falschen Scheiben bestellt (die einteilige).
Er meinte ich soll sie testen, wenn sie nichts taugt, dann soll ich sie zurückbringen.
Also nur mal eine Scheibe verbaut..... und dann ab zum testen 

Ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert.....
Mehr bremsleistung ist da, kein quietschen und knacken mehr.
Der Tausch hat sich wirklich gelohnt 






und dann follow the River


----------



## Maas89 (7. Juni 2013)

Danke  Hab sie mittlerweile auch dran und bin auch begeistert. Jedoch musste ich erstmal eine Scheibe richten weil sie einen Schlag hatte -.-


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. Juni 2013)

Ich werd die Tage die hintere Scheibe noch wechseln, dann ist da auch ruhe


----------



## shakerZ (9. Juni 2013)

shakerZ schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe mal eine kurze Frage bzgl. einer Garantiegeschichte.
> 
> Mir ist ja nach weniger als einem Jahr die HR-Nabe gebrochen und mein Händler hat das ganze an CUBE weitergeleitet.
> 
> ...



Kurzes Update zu der Geschichte: Glücklicherweise konnte man einfach die abgescherte Nabe im Casting tauschen, somit habe ich also mein grün behalten können.


----------



## Kharne (21. Juni 2013)

Hach ja.
Bei meinem Stereo hat sich der Laufradsatz verabschiedet. Die HR Felge lebt nicht mehr, die 
vordere machts auch nicht mehr lange. Was sagt Cube? Kannst das selbe HR nochmal haben. 
FÃ¼r 180â¬! Ich kÃ¶nnt :kotzen:
FÃ¼r das Scheiss Easton Zeug kannste ja nichtmal gescheite Felgen besorgen, weils die Naben 
nur in 28 Loch gibt.
Die DÃ¤mpferbuchsen sind auch durch. Da kommen jetzt Huberbuschings und der LRS hier rein, 
bei dem Preis kann man den eigentlich direkt auf Halde kaufen...

Einbaumass ist 55*8mm oben und 19*8mm unten, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## navpp (21. Juni 2013)

Ich hab meine SunRingle XMB Ryde vorsorglich nach einigen hundert km in den Keller zitiert und Hope Hoops montiert. Bei Anbau(verschleiÃ)teilen kann sich Cube anscheinend nicht leisten besonders kulant zu sein.

Apropos Kulanz: Mein AMS-Tauschrahmen ist schon zu einem fertigen Rad verbastelt. 121â¬ fÃ¼r die Teile die nicht passten (exklusive DÃ¤mpfer) und Arbeitszeit wurde vom HÃ¤ndler mir erlassen. DÃ¤mpfer habe ich einen neuen bestellt (Monarch um 150â¬) weil der vom Stereo passt beim besten Willen nicht. Steuersatz ist eine BastellÃ¶sung mit etwas Ã¼berstehendem Konusspacer vom FSA Steuersatz des Stereos. Sieht schei** aus aber funktioniert gut. 

Der Riss im Rahmen wird mich in Summe wohl so knapp 300â¬ gekostet haben. BlÃ¶d aber billiger als ein Neues und nicht schlechter als ein solches


----------



## Maas89 (30. Juni 2013)

Würdet ihr den Rp23 gegen einen anderen Dämpfer tauschen? Wenn ja gegen welchen und was für eine Einbaulänge bräuchte man denn?


----------



## Vincy (30. Juni 2013)

EBL 190x51mm Hub


----------



## Bluntz (1. Juli 2013)

Ich überleg das auch und hab kuschi mal ne pn geschrieben.

ich hab noch ne andere frage:

ich will mir die SLX Bremse für die Lady besorgen. Kann ich die Adapter von Hayes dafür benutzen oder brauch ich da neue?

wenn ich neue brauche dann die hier oder?

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14595_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-180mm-Scheibe-.html

also vorne dann den 2. und hinten den 5. richtig?


Falls jmd die Bremse schon hat würd mich ma interessieren ob der ICE-Tec kram was bringt oder nicht


----------



## Maas89 (1. Juli 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> EBL 190x51mm Hub



Danke  Hast vielleicht auch eine Empfehlung? Oder würdest du den Rp23 weiterfahren?


----------



## Anselmus (1. Juli 2013)

Bluntz schrieb:


> ich will mir die SLX Bremse für die Lady besorgen. Kann ich die Adapter von Hayes dafür benutzen oder brauch ich da neue?



Hab zwar keine SLX, sondern ne Zee, aber da hats mit jeweils einem Unterlegscheibchen auf den Hayes-Adaptern gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (1. Juli 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Danke  Hast vielleicht auch eine Empfehlung? Oder würdest du den Rp23 weiterfahren?



Rockshox Monarch mit kleiner Luftkammer getunt von jemanden ders kann, so dass der Dämpfer zur Kennlinie vom Hinterbau passt. Dazu Huberbuchsen.


----------



## burningempires (1. Juli 2013)

fahre die slx bremse... mußte beim hinteren adapter auch eine unterlegscheibe anbringen...
der sattel fixierte sonst die scheibe beim festziehen.

das problem besteht/bestand mit 180er/203er xt scheibe originalem und hayes adaptern.

über ice tec kann ich nix berichten. bremst auch so schon brachial bei meinen >100kg ;-)


----------



## Bluntz (1. Juli 2013)

okay thx!

hier mal das stereo 2011 in action aufm wildhog trail in stromberg:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-64Tn-G6FNE"]Flowtrail Stromberg Juni 2013 - Erster Teil - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## burningempires (1. Juli 2013)

schöne abfahrt


----------



## Maas89 (2. Juli 2013)

Darf man fragen was für eine Lenkerbreite das ist? Ich bin zur Zeit am ausprobieren. Der originale Syntance mit 780mm ist mir zu breit. Dann habe ich mir einen Raceface Atlas in 680mm und ein Sixpack Menance in 720mm hier im Bikemarkt ergattert. So richtig glücklich bin ich aber noch nicht.

Ich glaube ein Raceface Atlas mit 730-740mm wäre genau das richtige.


----------



## Kharne (2. Juli 2013)

Den Syntace darfst du bis auf 700?mm runter kürzen. Versuchs mal in 5-10mm Schritten.


----------



## Bluntz (3. Juli 2013)

also ich fahr den standard-syntace vector lenker und der passt mir perfekt!


----------



## Maas89 (4. Juli 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Den Syntace darfst du bis auf 700?mm runter kürzen. Versuchs mal in 5-10mm Schritten.



Ja aber nachher wird er doch zu kurz  Außerdem hätte ich gern einen blauen.


----------



## the_simon (4. Juli 2013)

Stereo wurd für dieses Jahr endlich mal paar Kilometer getreten!


----------



## ThunderRoad (4. Juli 2013)

Ich trete mein Stereo in letzter Zeit auch wieder öfter und hab festgestellt, daß ich mich mit der 09er Revelation-Gabel jetzt lange genug rumgeärgert habe. Eigentlich suche ich nach einer bezahlbaren gebrauchten Alternative, aber Cube und der ausufernde Standard-Wahn legen mir da einige Steine in den Weg , so daß ich wahrscheinlich um zusätzliche Umbauten nicht ganz drumrumkomme.

Je nach Gabel müsste ich praktisch das komplette Bike mittauschen. Hab jetzt mal ein paar Fragen, bevor ich mich da komplett verrenne (blicke nämlich langsam bei den ganzen Standards nicht mehr durch) - insbesondere geht's mir um die Steuersätze und Gabelschäfte.

- Wenn ich ne Gabel mit 1 1/8" erwische, ist alles gut. Ich kann den Steuersatz, Vorbau etc. behalten

- Bei einer Gabel mit konischem Schaft: Kann ich da das Oberteil vom FSA-Steuersatz behalten und einfach ein Unterteil in 1.5" dazukaufen? Muss das dann auch von FSA sein? Soweit ich das begriffen habe, habe ich einen semiintegrierten Steuersatz. D.h. der neue muss dann auch so einer sein und die Lagerschale ist im Steuerrohr eingepreßt? Oder gibt's auch "fertige" Steuersätze für Tapered-Gabeln im 1.5er Rohr? Hab keinen gefunden bisher. Einen "normalen" Ahead-Steuersatz kann ich im Stereo nicht verwenden oder?

- 1.5"-Schaft fällt glaube ich total aus. Bräuchte einen komplett neuen Steuersatz + neuen Vorbau. Und die 1.5"-Vorbauten gibt's scheinbar nur mit 31.6er-Lenkerklemmung? Hab ich aber nicht  - und den Syntace-Lenker will ich nicht auch noch ausmustern.

- Die Ryde XMB von 9mm auf 15mm umbauen wurde hier glaube ich schon behandelt -> nicht möglich oder?

Sehe ich die Sache so richtig oder ist das ganze doch nicht so kompliziert? Bin über jede Antwort froh, die Klarheit bringt 
(mittlerweile glaub ich ja, die ganzen Standards gibt's nur deshalb, damit bloß keiner auf die Idee kommt, sich ein Gebrauchtteil zuzulegen und stattdessen lieber Neuware beim Händler ordert, der sich mit sowas auskennen soll...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (4. Juli 2013)

DAS wird schwer. Also bist du dir sicher, dass das ne 1 1/8 Gabel ist? 

Der einfachste Weg: Die Rev servicen/tunen lassen. Billiger als jede andere Option und du hast 
danach was funktionierendes. INe gebrauchten Gabel kann auch Schrott sein...


----------



## burningempires (4. Juli 2013)

ich fahre eine fox talas 32 als tapered...
es gibt einen steuersatz passend fÃ¼r's cube.

such mal nach fsa cube edition... kostet ca 60â¬
der paÃt.

alternativ kannst du auch nur die untere schale nebst zubehÃ¶r tauschen.


----------



## xerto (4. Juli 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> DAS wird schwer. Also bist du dir sicher, dass das ne 1 1/8 Gabel ist?
> 
> Der einfachste Weg: Die Rev servicen/tunen lassen. Billiger als jede andere Option.



kannn man selber machen. gibt es im netz viele anleitungsvideos dazu.

ich habe bei gleicher gabel ca. 2 std gebraucht, danach war sie wie neu. kostenpunkt ein dichtungssatz ca. 20 

und mit dem standard wahnsinn hast du recht thunder road. es ufert aus.

aber das ist marketing das ständige wechseln des standards. 3 radgrößen eine besser als die andere, usw. 

hauptsache wir kaufen neu


----------



## burningempires (4. Juli 2013)

so siehts aus...


----------



## Bluntz (5. Juli 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/114215-romic-twin-tube

passt der ans stereo 2011  ?


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Juli 2013)

Ich hab die Revelation von Air U-turn auf stahlfeder umgebaut, würde es jederzeit wieder tun. 
Was passt dir denn an der gabel nicht?


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Juli 2013)

Das XMB Vorderrad hat Konuslager und kann deswegen nicht umgebaut werden. Schau am besten mal nach, ob die überhaupt noch in ordnung sind, meine waren nach <2 Jahren Schrott...dann konntest du gleich noch ein leichteres und breiteres LR mitbestellen ;-)


----------



## damz (8. Juli 2013)

so leute, wer kennt sich aus? 
nach 6800 kilometern is mein stereo hpc saulaut geworden. genau da wo die gleitlagerachse drin is.... der carbon rahmen is a resonanzkörper, jenseits der akzeptanzgrenze. 

der rahmen knaxt und knarzt, das is unerträglich.... was tun? wie bau i den scheiss aus ? 

thx !


----------



## Vincy (8. Juli 2013)

Umlenkhebel-Hauptrahmen:
Bolzen leicht anziehen, bis die Umlenkhebel
spielfrei laufen, dann an rechtem Umlenkhebel mit​3mm Klemmschraube sichern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (8. Juli 2013)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> - Bei einer Gabel mit konischem Schaft: Kann ich da das Oberteil vom FSA-Steuersatz behalten und einfach ein Unterteil in 1.5" dazukaufen? Muss das dann auch von FSA sein? Soweit ich das begriffen habe, habe ich einen semiintegrierten Steuersatz. D.h. der neue muss dann auch so einer sein und die Lagerschale ist im Steuerrohr eingepreßt? Oder gibt's auch "fertige" Steuersätze für Tapered-Gabeln im 1.5er Rohr? Hab keinen gefunden bisher. Einen "normalen" Ahead-Steuersatz kann ich im Stereo nicht verwenden oder?



Hier mal zwei Steuersätze mit denen du eine tapered Gabel fahren könntest:

http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=478
oder http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=426

Beide hochwertig und dabei relativ preiswert.

Mit ner vernünftigen 150mm Gabel macht das Stereo auch deutlich mehr Spaß und geht trotzdem noch gut den Berg hoch.


----------



## kaktusflo (8. Juli 2013)

Mein Baby nach der Ausfahrt, frisch vom Wellness


----------



## shakerZ (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem, das sich aber als sehr schwer zu lösen herausgestellt hat.

Habe ein Stereo SHPC von 2012. Die Kabelführung ist innenliegend für den Umwerfer. Nach ein paar Regenfahrten konnte ich nicht mehr schalten. Der Bowdenzug kommt kurz vorm Tretlager aus dem Rahmen, geht dann von unten durch die Platfrom der Kettenstrebe durch ein kleines Loch "nackt", also ohne Kabel, nach oben zum Umwerfer. Und genau dort klemmt er. Hartnäckigst.

Ich war jetzt bei zwei Fahrradläden und beide haben mit Öl, Antikorrosionsspray und purer Kraft versucht, den Zug zu lösen. Aber er hält bombenfest. Nur in dem kleinen Loch bei einer Kontaktfläche von Rand und Bowdenzug von vielleicht 1mm im Kreis. Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. 

Ich kann das ja auch schlecht als Garantiefall an CUBE melden. Sie werden sicher nicht die Strebe tauschen, weil der Bowdenzug klemmt. Ich vermute Salz oder tatsächlich Korrosion als Grund. Der Hinterbau ist aus Aluminium und der Bowdenzug wurde lange nicht besprüht an der Stelle.

Ich brauche dringend Tipps, wie ich das ganze befreien kann. Mir gehen nämlich die Ideen aus.


----------



## ThunderRoad (9. Juli 2013)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Steuersätze mit denen du eine tapered Gabel fahren könntest:



Na das ist doch schonmal interessant. 

Mein Problem mit der Gabel ist übrigends weniger ein wartungstechnisches (da ist alles OK), sondern eher, daß sie bergab einfach in sich zusammensackt und praktisch keinen Federweg mehr nutzt. Ich fahre mittlerweile mit einer harten Abstimmung, aber das ändert auch nicht viel. Das Problem besteht auch schon von Anfang an, die Kennlinie scheint recht flach zu sein mit viel Progression bei ca. 2/3 des Federwegs. Da bleibt sie dann auch beim Bergabfahren, federn tut da nicht mehr viel.

Hab aber die nächsten zwei Wochen Urlaub, da werde ich mich trotzdem mal an einen Gabelservice machen (beim Bremsen ruckelt sie minimal, werde die Buchsen tauschen), aber die Sache mit dem Zusammensacken wird das nicht ändern. 

Meine aktuellen Gabelfavoriten wären die Magura Thor (nur 15mm QR)oder Fox Float/Talas mit 150mm. Werde mal Ausschau halten und wenn was passendes dabei ist zuschlagen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Juli 2013)

Das Zusammensacken ist typisch für Luft als Federmedium, eine Stahlfeder nutzt den Federweg besser, v.a. im mittleren Federwegsbereich hab ich einen deutlichen Unterschied gemerkt nach Umbau auf Stahlfeder! Zusätzlicher Vorteil: du sparst Geld für ein neues Laufrad und Gabel 

Es passen die 140mm Kits der Sektor, außerdem muss die Zugstufe leicht modifiziert werden, da die Negativfeder bei Air U-Turn in Form eines Gummipuffers auf der Federseite sitzt. Einfache Methode: 2-3 O-Ringe auf den Zugstufenkolben, oder separat eine Zugstufeneinheit der Sektor kaufen...


----------



## JDEM (10. Juli 2013)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Na das ist doch schonmal interessant.
> 
> Mein Problem mit der Gabel ist übrigends weniger ein wartungstechnisches (da ist alles OK), sondern eher, daß sie bergab einfach in sich zusammensackt und praktisch keinen Federweg mehr nutzt. Ich fahre mittlerweile mit einer harten Abstimmung, aber das ändert auch nicht viel. Das Problem besteht auch schon von Anfang an, die Kennlinie scheint recht flach zu sein mit viel Progression bei ca. 2/3 des Federwegs. Da bleibt sie dann auch beim Bergabfahren, federn tut da nicht mehr viel.
> 
> ...




Ist doch ne U-Turn Air Revelation? Die hatten öfter mal Probleme und sind dann zusammengesackt. 
Wenn die Buchsen schon Spiel haben lohnt sich kaum noch was zu machen, da der Buchsenwechsel insgesamt zu teuer werden würde.

Von Fox Talas würde ich dann auch direkt abraten, die haben auch kein besseres Federverhalten als die Revelation und die Thor sackt bei kalten Temperaturen auch gern durch (siehe Dauertest auf der Startseite).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (10. Juli 2013)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Ist doch ne U-Turn Air Revelation? Die hatten öfter mal Probleme und sind dann zusammengesackt.


ja stimmt, aber das wäre ein so extreme verschlechterung des federverhaltens, dass er sich SICHER wäre, dass die gabel kaputt ist.
ich spreche aus eigener erfahrung: bei mir hat's damals laut "PLOPP" gemacht, und die gabel war praktisch funktionslos und fast auf anschlag eingesackt.



_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Von Fox Talas würde ich dann auch direkt abraten, die haben auch kein besseres Federverhalten als die Revelation


ich spreche aus eigener erfahrung: fox 32 talas zu rockshox revelation ist ein himmelweiter unterschied. die fox 32 arbeitet ganz anders also die rs, und zwar viel besser im sinne von das bike liegt satter, ruhiger und stabiler auf der piste. hatte ich mein früheres stereo mit der revelation max. als all mountain, aber nicht als enduro, eingesetzt, schafft mein aktuelles mit fox 32 talas locker den spagat zu technischen touren, gerade wegen der der fox 32.
die talasfunktion muss aber nicht zwingend sein...brauche ich nie. aber die blockierfunktion schon!

psx0407


----------



## ThunderRoad (10. Juli 2013)

Naja, eine komplett neue Sektor Coil mit passenden Standards gibt's für gut 300. Ist auch ne Überlegung wert. Den Komplettumbau auf Coil werde ich wohl nicht machen.

Ob es wirklich die Buchsen sind, die Spiel haben weiß ich noch nicht sicher. Eigentlich ist kein Spiel spürbar, wenn man an der Gabel rüttelt und die beiden Rohre umfaßt und es klackert auch nichts. Der Steuersatz ist aber auch fest und Bremsrubbeln fühlt sich anders an. Das Phänomen ist aber neu, hatte ich auf der letzten Fahrt zum ersten Mal.

Allerdings dachte ich, daß ein Buchsenwechsel relativ einfach sei. Hab mich mittlerweile mal schlau gemacht und rausgefunden, daß es ohne Spezialwerkzeuge doch eher unschön zu machen ist.

Daß die Thor Probleme mit kaltem Wetter hat, ist mir relativ egal. Die hab ich nämlich auch  Ich fahr dann hauptsächlich Straße oder Waldwege und das geht auch mit dem Hardtail noch gut.

Talas muss ich auch nicht unbedingt haben, eine Float ohne Absenkung wär mir sogar lieber. Aber es sind weit mehr gebrauchte Talas als Float im Angebot.

Ich werde die Revelation auf jeden Fall demnächst mal aufmachen und einen Service machen, mal sehen wie's drin aussieht. Hab sie zwar immer gut gepflegt, aber es sind jetzt halt doch schon 4 Jahre, 3000km und 80000hm - praktisch alles Offroad, für die Straße nehme ich das Hardtail. Da wird ein Service sicher nicht schaden, auch wenn sich am Verhalten der Gabel eigentlich kaum was verändert hat.


----------



## Doozzer (12. Juli 2013)

Es gehört hier zwar eigentlich nicht hin, aber ich suche:
- Easton Haven LRS in schwarz mit schwarzen Naben!
und deswegen schreibe ich das einfach mal hierhinein.

So weit ich weiß, sind die schwarzen Naben nur beim Cube Stereo Super HPC SL 2012 verbaut waren. Alle anderen haben silberne Naben und die gefallen mir nicht so gut.

Bei Angeboten etc. per PN an mich, danke


----------



## burningempires (12. Juli 2013)

ich könnte dir einen passenden specialized-lrs mit schwarzen naben anbieten.


----------



## Kharne (12. Juli 2013)

Er will einen Easton Heaven...
 @Doozzer:
Warum nen Heaven? Einfach um einen Heaven zu haben? Mit nem Customaufbau läufst du jedenfalls besser.

Stell auch mal ne Anfrage in den Bikemarkt rein, da findest du eher was als hier.


----------



## Vincy (12. Juli 2013)

Das 2013er Haven Modell gibt es kpl in black.
http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-gb/dirt/wheels/all-mountain/haven-26


----------



## Doozzer (12. Juli 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> @_Doozzer_:
> Warum nen Heaven? Einfach um einen Heaven zu haben? Mit nem Customaufbau lÃ¤ufst du jedenfalls besser.
> 
> Stell auch mal ne Anfrage in den Bikemarkt rein, da findest du eher was als hier.



Ja, so mehr oder weniger. Mir gefÃ¤llt der Heaven einfach sehr(in  black/white) und so Ã¼bel ist er ja auch nicht ;-) aber eigentlich ist es  eine Sache des Preises, wenn ich so einen Heaven gÃ¼nstig bekomme( bspw. wie auf Chainreactioncycles in black/magnesium fÃ¼r 334â¬), nehme  ich ihn, anderenfalls, wenn preislich kein groÃer Unterschied ist: Hope  Pro 2 Evo + ZTR Flow EX.

Bikemarkt Anfrage erstelle ich gleich...



Vincy schrieb:


> Das 2013er Haven Modell gibt es kpl in black.
> http://www.eastoncycling.com/en-gb/dirt/wheels/all-mountain/haven-26



Ganz in schwarz finde ich ihn auch nicht so schÃ¶n, sondern so:


----------



## Vincy (12. Juli 2013)

Die Farbkombination ist vom Modelljahr her abhängig.
Die Lager sind da eine Schwachstelle und die Steifigkeit ist auch nicht so besonders gut.


----------



## Kharne (12. Juli 2013)

Die Lager sind Rotz, keine Schwachstelle. Die an meinem EXP 500 waren nach 3 Monaten verrostet, obwohl ich nur mit nem weichen Wasserstrahl geputzt hab.


----------



## Soldi (13. Juli 2013)

Doozzer schrieb:


> Ganz in schwarz finde ich ihn auch nicht so schön, sondern so:


Ich fand die Haven bei mir nicht ganz so prickelnd, obwohl sie genial aussahen! http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1046999?in=user Ein Ast hatte bei mir das Schaltwerk verbogen, die Kette hinter die Kassette gezogen und daür gesorgt, dass der Freilauf im eingebauten Zustand abgezogen wurde und sich im Rahmen verkeilte! Danach war vieles Schrott und einen ähnlichen Vorfall hatte ich auch noch mit keinem Laufrad (obwohl sich die Kette bei mi schon öfters mit Wucht hinter der Kassette verklemmte). In der Nabe hatte ich auch schon nachlakiert, da sich die Farbe an gewissen Kante löste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doozzer (15. Juli 2013)

Ok, ich glaube, ihr habt mich überzeugt. Hat sich auch keiner mehr gemeldet. 
Es gibt ZTR Flow EX mit Hope Naben


----------



## stereorider84 (16. Juli 2013)

Wochenendausflug.....


----------



## kaktusflo (17. Juli 2013)

Was ist den mit Deinem Stereo (team) passiert???

Hat Dir die Farbe nicht mehr gefallen?


----------



## stereofahrer (17. Juli 2013)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand schon einen Stahlfederdämpfer im Stereo verbaut hat! Gibt es Erfahrungen?
Passt z.B. der AGB vom Double Barrel oder stößt der irgendwo gegen?


----------



## Kharne (17. Juli 2013)

AGB passt nicht. Generell nicht. Stahlfeder in nem degressiven Hinterbau? Eher nicht


----------



## stereofahrer (17. Juli 2013)

War ja nur eine Interessenfrage


----------



## Kharne (21. Juli 2013)

Hätte jemand Interesse an nem Easton EXP 500? Keine 1000km gelaufen, HR Felge ist wohl 
fertig, kleine Kerben im Freilauf, VR ist gut in Schuss. Ist aus nem Stereo SE von Rabe.
Hab keine Ahnung was ich verlangen könnte, aber als Ersatzteilspender kann den doch bestimmt 
jemand gebrauchen, oder?


----------



## cytrax (21. Juli 2013)

Wegen dem Coil im Stereo...frag mal den damz, der hat da doch was in sein SHPC gebaut. CCDB wird aber denk ich nicht passen...


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Juli 2013)

War hier nicht auch irgendjemand der mal ein Modell zum ausprobieren reinmachen wollte? Da nix mehr davon gekommen ist, geh ich davon aus, dass es nicht geklappt hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Juli 2013)

*Moin  liebe Stereo-Fahrer, habt ihr ne Ahnung wie das Hauptlager am Stereo  2011er zu wechseln ist. Mit einfach durchpressen ist ja wohl nicht, da  das Schwingenelement nicht durchgehend den Lagerdurchmesser hat  (verjüngt). Lagerabzieher ? Wenn ja, wisst ihr welchen ? Danke und Gruß,  Joerg*


----------



## Vincy (23. Juli 2013)

Den Außenbereich der Schwinge mit einem Heißluftfön erwärmen und dann das Lager herauspressen.


----------



## the_simon (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
habe derzeit auf nem Stereo noch Muddy Mary  Performance Line 2.35 drauf, würd aber gern da mal was in Reifen mit mehr Grip auf  lockerem Waldboden investieren, jedoch sollte der Rollwiderstand auf  Straße nicht allzustark zunehmen. Habe jetzt auf jeden Fall noch das Gefühl, dass der MuddyMary mir bergab fast keinerlei Kontrolle bietet.( bin aber auch sonst Baron 2.5 am Freeride-Bike noch zu sehr gewöhnt)

Wie siehts da mit der Rubberqueen in  2.4 Protection oder den MountainkingII  2.4 Protection aus? Die beiden  Reifen sind dafür erstmal in meine nähere Auswahl gekommen...


----------



## Kharne (24. Juli 2013)

Nimm ne Marry in Evo Vertstar oder nen 2,3er Baron. Die Queen kommt da nicht hinterher, 
die ist nix für lockere Böden und der MK erst recht nicht.


----------



## the_simon (24. Juli 2013)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich den Baron mit BBC? Alles andere soll bei Conti ja nur "Müll" sein, so hab ich aus diversen Threads hier rausgelesen. 
Andere Frage wäre noch, wies mit dem Rollwiderstand vom Baron (vor allem HR) aussieht? Da soll er ziemlich hohen Widerstand haben? Vielleicht kannst du mir da kurz deine eigenen Erfahrungen zu schreiben? 

Tschuldige für die vielen Fragen, aber möchte ungern hier nen Satz neuer Reifen haben, die dann für meinen Einsatzzweck doch sehr ungeeignet sind(zumal da auch mein Budget sehr eingeengt ist).


----------



## stereorider84 (24. Juli 2013)

Hy,
@ kaktusflo

Hatte doch nen sturz dann hatte der rahmen eine delle und ich hab ihn wieder repariert und neu gepulvert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stereorider84 (24. Juli 2013)

so bleibt es jetzt für diese Saison und nächstes Jahr gibt es ein neues..


----------



## kaktusflo (25. Juli 2013)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> so bleibt es jetzt für diese Saison und nächstes Jahr gibt es ein neues..



Hast schon eine Idee was es werden soll? Aktuelles Stereo?


----------



## Mr.Worf (25. Juli 2013)

the_simon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe derzeit auf nem Stereo noch Muddy Mary  Performance Line 2.35 drauf, würd aber gern da mal was in Reifen mit mehr Grip auf  lockerem ..........


Hi, 
ich schlage dir den Hans Dampf vor.
Bin Super zufrieden mit denen. Bei Schlamm, Trockenheit, auf Fels, gibt es nix zu meckern. Fahre Schlauchlos, echt 

Mountain King & X King fand ich im feuchten gut. Bei trocknen Böden gar nicht, sind immer weggeschmiert.

@ Stereorider: Sieht doch wieder ganz gut aus. Hast du die Delle weggespachtelt?


----------



## stereorider84 (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,
  @kaktusflo: Ich hole mir nächstes jahr wieder ein stereo aber aus Alu weil es dieses Jahr nur Carbonmühle gab..
  @Mr.Worf: ich habe ein kleines loch reingebort in die Delle und dann hydraulisch rausgezogen,
dann das loch zugeschweisst , sprühspachtel drüber ,verschliefen und gepulvert fertig.
Man seht echt gar nix mehr auch wenn man genau schaut.


----------



## gsg9man (26. Juli 2013)

Wenn jemand Interesse an eiem 2008er Cube Stereo Rahmen hat darf er sich gerne bei mir melden!


----------



## stereorider84 (26. Juli 2013)

hy,,


den hans dampf 2,35 kann ich auch nur empfehlen.
bis jetzt is er treu und tapfer.


----------



## Mr.Worf (27. Juli 2013)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe ein kleines loch reingebort in die Delle und dann hydraulisch rausgezogen,
> dann das loch zugeschweisst , sprühspachtel drüber ,verschliefen und gepulvert fertig.
> Man seht echt gar nix mehr auch wenn man genau schaut.



Ja das ist ja ganz cool, Respekt! 
Ne Carbonfeile, hättes du nur noch im Gelben Sack entsorgen können.

Habe letztens mal das neue Stereo in Natura gesehen. Kann mich mit dem Rahmendesign einfach nicht anfreuden. 
Auch wenn es gut fahren soll.
Mein nächstes Stereo wird daher nen Remedy oder ein 301!


----------



## stereorider84 (27. Juli 2013)

> Ja das ist ja ganz cool, Respekt!
> Ne Carbonfeile, hättes du nur noch im Gelben Sack entsorgen können.
> 
> Habe letztens mal das neue Stereo in Natura gesehen. Kann mich mit dem Rahmendesign einfach nicht anfreuden.
> ...



da geb ich dir 100% recht die 2013er sehen komisch aus und halt nur als carbon...
Warte mal ab die 2014er in alu werden wieder de Hammer.....
wenn ich das erste probe gefahren bin und es passt dann ist es schon vorbestellt.


----------



## stereorider84 (27. Juli 2013)

ach was ich noch sagen wollte:
beim 2013 Modell gefällt mir einfach nicht das der Dämfer im rahmen sitzt anstatt dahinter wie 2012.


----------



## Mr.Worf (30. Juli 2013)

stereorider84 schrieb:


> ach was ich noch sagen wollte:
> beim 2013 Modell gefällt mir einfach nicht das der Dämfer im rahmen sitzt anstatt dahinter wie 2012.



Mir gehts genauso...
Trotzdem der Dämpfer immer dem Dreck trotzen muss....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donlotzo (1. August 2013)

the_simon schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich den Baron mit BBC? Alles andere soll bei Conti ja nur "Müll" sein, so hab ich aus diversen Threads hier rausgelesen.
> Andere Frage wäre noch, wies mit dem Rollwiderstand vom Baron (vor allem HR) aussieht? Da soll er ziemlich hohen Widerstand haben? Vielleicht kannst du mir da kurz deine eigenen Erfahrungen zu schreiben?
> 
> Tschuldige für die vielen Fragen, aber möchte ungern hier nen Satz neuer Reifen haben, die dann für meinen Einsatzzweck doch sehr ungeeignet sind(zumal da auch mein Budget sehr eingeengt ist).



Ich fahre den Baron 2.3 ( BBC ) seit über einem Jahr vorne und hinten und bin begeistert. Noch kein Reifen hatte soviel Gripp und der Rollwiderstand hält sich in Grenzen je nach Luftdruck natürlich. 
Ist auf jeden Fall auch tourentauglich....


----------



## Peppi84 (2. August 2013)

Sers Leute, mein 2011er Team Rollt jetz schon ne weile und immer mal wieder, ob nun Flachlandtour oder mal cc oder den ein oder anderen trail. Bin nach wie vor Begeistert jedoch ein-zwei sachen gibts die die Freude trüben:

Bremsen: Das übliche Problem, hab die RX bremse drauf, und beim Bremsen quietschts/schleifts. Wenn mann richtig reinpackt gehts aber dann blockiert die Bremse ruckzuck. Das Problem hab ich auch nur am HR. Zudem habe ich beobachtet das bei einer Geschwindigkeit ab 28kmh bis 30kmh ein schleifen zu hören ist was ich mal auf schwingungen der scheiben zurückführe. Aber alles halb so wild, ich kann mit leben, halt schneller fahren  Nervig is nur sobal ich die griffe weiter an den Lenker hole es auch so eher schleift, fühlt sich allerdings beim Trail fahren nicht sicher an wenn die Griffe so weit weg und die finger so gestreckt sind. Hat jmd von euch ähnliche Probleme und das in "den griff" bekommen?

Das unschönere ist der Lenker, hab den Standard syntace Vector 2014 drauf, müsste soweit ich weiss 700mm haben. Jedoch bekomme ich von dem trotz Handschuhen Druckschmerzen an der Handaussenseite. Ich greife schon immer ganz aussen. Greiffe ich weiter innen wirds angenehmer aber hab lieber ne breitere Haltung der Kontrolle wegen. Was habt ihr für Lenker Verbaut? Hatte an meinem HT nen demo Riser mit 750mm der hat recht gut gepasst jedoch passt dieser rein optisch schonmal nicht da das ja kein flatbar wie der syntace ist. Was meint ihr, gleiche kröpfung (12°?) und breiter (750mm) oder weniger kröpfung und wenn überhaupt minimal breiter?

Grüße
Peppi


----------



## ToyDoll (2. August 2013)

Wieviel Grad hat dein momentaner Lenker?

Ich zB komm mit den 8° Dingern null zurecht fahr deshalb auch ca 12°..

Empfehln kann ich dir noch die Ergon ga1 evo Griffe.
Helfen auch gegen schmerzende Hände..


----------



## Peppi84 (2. August 2013)

Der syntace dürfte wohl 12grad haben, kann ich Grad nicht genau sagen. Hab ihn nun etwas mehr nach hinten gedreht sodass die kropfung nicht mehr "nach oben" gedreht ist, jetz drucken die aussenkanten der cube griffe nicht mehr so sehr, genaues bringt dann ne kleine Runde in den abendstunden. Leider kommt es mir dennoch ziemlich zappelig vor mit dem kleinen Lenker, werde wohl wirklich mal nen Lenker um die 750mm probieren wenn geld für da ist.


----------



## ToyDoll (3. August 2013)

Breiterer Lenker macht auf nem AM auf jeden Fall immer Sinn


----------



## the_simon (3. August 2013)

Ich denke mal ich bin hier bei der richtigen Gruppe für sowas.

Bitte nach dem Cube Stereo SE 2011 auf dem beigefügten Foto achten! Wurde heute in Lofer (Österreich) entwendet!

Vielen Dank, Simon


----------



## stereorider84 (3. August 2013)

@Peppi84

hy,
mach dir die ergon griffe drauf und dreh den lenker nach hinten richtung sattel.
Breiter würde ich net machen,hab an nem andern ein breiteren versucht nützte auch nix.
das problem mit de bremse is ganz einfach und schon 100 mal besprochen.
Mach dir einfach die xt scheiben drauf mit den spiders,die kombination zwischen formula rx und xt scheiben is richtig geil.
ich bin auf nem canyon mit ner avid elixir cr gefahren ich find meine bremsen besser und mach dir noch organische beläge drauf von swiss stop.

tschauu


----------



## Maas89 (7. August 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich bin gestern aus Ischgl zurück gekommen wo ich mein Stereo schon ordentlich über die Trails gejagt habe. Am letzten Tag nach dem Waschen ist mir dann aufgefallen das irgendetwas am Bike knackt. Es ist aber eigentlich nur beim pedalieren. Federelemente und Sattelstütze sind es nicht. Was kann das denn sein? Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee oder einer von euch hat die Erfahrung auch schon gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## psx0407 (7. August 2013)

habe das gleiche thema.
knacken im wiegetritt, ziemlich genau immer beim unteren totpunkt der rechten kurbel.
auch der geheimtip mit steckachse fetten und fester/lockerer festschrauben hat nichts gebracht...

psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (7. August 2013)

Bei meinem war das Tretlager locker. Worst Case wÃ¤ren die Hinterbaulager. Da meins eh wieder 
knackt werd ich das jetzt in den Ferien komplett zerlegen, prÃ¼fen und gucken obs irgendwo 
fÃ¼r nen vernpnftigen Preis Ersatzlager gibt. Was will Cube nochmal? 150â¬?


----------



## Maas89 (7. August 2013)

Oh mann  Naja morgen kommt es eh erstmal zum Service. Aber nach erst 500km schon sowas  Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt. Und die Formula muss auf jedenfall weichen. So oft und schnell wie die überhitzt ist


----------



## Kharne (7. August 2013)

Du solltest vllt mal die Beläge abschmirgeln, neu einbremsen und an deiner Bremstechnik arbeiten 
Reden wir vom neuen oder alten Stereo?


----------



## Maas89 (7. August 2013)

An der Technik liegt es nicht  Bremsbeläge sind nicht verglast. Wir reden vom 12er Stereo.


----------



## Kharne (7. August 2013)

Was für ne Formula? Man mag über die Dinger denken was man will, bremsen tun sie alle richtig gut...


----------



## Maas89 (7. August 2013)

Eine RX. Die Bremsleistung ist auch gut. Lässt aber leider meiner Meinung nach zu schnell nach. Hier auf den heimischen Touren völlig ausreichend aber jetzt in Ischgl war ich wirklich ein wenig enttäuscht. Da geht es schon mal steiler zur Sache und auf der Schotterautobahn löst sich dann das ganze in Rauch auf. Und ich habe dann nicht immer Lust ewig zu warten bis ich auf den Trail einbiegen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippolino (7. August 2013)

wie teuer ist eigentlich das gÃ¼nstigste stereo?
habe eben mal auf die schnelle geguckt und ich meine es sind Ã¼ber 2000â¬ !?!?!


----------



## Kharne (7. August 2013)

Das gÃ¼nstigste 13er kostet Ã¼ber 3 Riesen UVP 

Die alten gabs ja in tausenden Sonderversionen und irgendwo gammelt bestimmt noch eins 
aus 2010 oder noch Ã¤lter im Lager rum 

Ganz ehrlich: Fully unter 2 Riesen lohnt sich nicht, bei 2500â¬ sind immernoch genug Kompromissteile 
dran und ab 3 Riesen kommt dann der Leichtbauwahn.


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. August 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Fully unter 2 Riesen lohnt sich nicht, bei 2500â¬ sind immernoch genug Kompromissteile
> dran und ab 3 Riesen kommt dann der Leichtbauwahn.



So pauschal wÃ¼rd ich es nicht sehen, ich hab mein Stereo fÃ¼r 1700 gekauft, wirkliche kompromissteile waren nicht dran. Klar ist inzwischen im Vergleich eine Oro K18 einer SLX nicht gewachsen und QR 9mm nicht Stand der Technik aber das sind keine Sachen die nennenswert die Funktion beeintrÃ¤chtigen. Auch wenn heute die Sachen allgemein teurer sind denke ich trotzdem dass man im Abverkauf bereits sehr brauchbare Bikes fÃ¼r den Preis bekommt...

Und Ã¼bers Knacken wÃ¼rde ich mir nur Gedanken machen, wenn es wirklich extrem ist, sehr auffÃ¤llig in bestimmten Situationen auftritt oder man genug Freizeit hat. Ansonsten einfach Fahren, knacken tuts irgendwo immer...


----------



## Soldi (8. August 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich bin gestern aus Ischgl zurück gekommen wo ich mein Stereo schon ordentlich über die Trails gejagt habe. Am letzten Tag nach dem Waschen ist mir dann aufgefallen das irgendetwas am Bike knackt. Es ist aber eigentlich nur beim pedalieren. Federelemente und Sattelstütze sind es nicht. Was kann das denn sein? Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee oder einer von euch hat die Erfahrung auch schon gemacht.
> 
> Gruß


Bei mir muss das Aheadset immer mal wieder nachgezogen werden. Ich dachte zuerst auch es kommt vom Antrieb/Rahmen .


----------



## Soldi (8. August 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Oh mann  Naja morgen kommt es eh erstmal zum Service. Aber nach erst 500km schon sowas  Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt. Und die Formula muss auf jedenfall weichen. So oft und schnell wie die überhitzt ist


Mach Shimano XT drauf! Ich hatte die gleichen "Probleme". Früher nach härteren Geländeeinsätzen immer Schrauben, gängig machen, Beläge abschleifen, ... . Mit den XT-Bremsen jetzt fahren, fahren, fahren... .


----------



## psx0407 (8. August 2013)

Maas89 schrieb:


> ...ist mir dann aufgefallen das irgendetwas am Bike knackt. Es ist aber eigentlich nur beim pedalieren. ..Was kann das denn sein? Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine Idee oder einer von euch hat die Erfahrung auch schon gemacht.


gestern nach der tour war ich schon ziemlich genervt über meine knackgeräusche. habe dann daheim mal den hinterbau überprüft, also alle schrauben auf festsitz geprüft.
die schraube von der rechten kettenstrebe beim horst-link (nahe schaltwerk) war auffallend gelöst. jetzt nicht locker, aber auch nicht wirklich fest.
habe dann mangels drehmomentschlüssel mit gefühl angezogen.
die testfahrt auf asphalt war dann positiv. nix mehr zu hören.
ob's auf einer tour auch so ist, wird sich zeigen.

psx0407

edit 12.08.13: das geräusch ist weg. wie schön!


----------



## Kharne (8. August 2013)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> So pauschal würd ich es nicht sehen, ich hab mein Stereo für 1700 gekauft, wirkliche kompromissteile waren nicht dran. Klar ist inzwischen im Vergleich eine Oro K18 einer SLX nicht gewachsen und QR 9mm nicht Stand der Technik aber das sind keine Sachen die nennenswert die Funktion beeinträchtigen. Auch wenn heute die Sachen allgemein teurer sind denke ich trotzdem dass man im Abverkauf bereits sehr brauchbare Bikes für den Preis bekommt...



Ich meinte eigentlich Neupreise


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. August 2013)

Aber dann darf man sich auch nicht beschweren


----------



## Maas89 (8. August 2013)

Es hat sich die X12 Achse gelöst, das hat einen Teil des Knackens ausgemacht  Jetzt wird beim Service mal noch geschaut wo das restliche Knacken her kommt. 

Gibts eigentlich schon News ob ein neues Stereo raus kommt in Alu oder generell News zum neuen Stereo?


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. August 2013)

Alu soll wohl kommen, außerdem Stereo als E-Bike, s. Vincys Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThunderRoad (10. August 2013)

So, nachdem ich mich vor einigen Wochen ja schon gemeldet habe bzgl. neuer Federgabel und den verschiedenen Standards, die an meinem Stereo vorbaut sind, ist die Aktion "Pimp my 2009er Stereo" jetzt abgeschlossen. Hier der Bericht:

- Nachdem ich erstmal nichts passendes zum Umbauen gefunden habe, hab ich dem DÃ¤mpfer erstmal einen Service gegÃ¶nnt und habe auch die ungeliebte Revelation auseinandergenommen. Da ich in die aber nicht mehr viel investieren wollte, bekam sie nur frisches (Schmier-)Ãl, aber nicht von Rock Shox, sondern von Shell . Das Ergebnis war verblÃ¼ffend und furchterregend zugleich. Das Ansprechverhalten war Tiptop - leider. Bei "normalem" Zug an der VR-Bremse sackt das Ding ungebremst 30-40mm ein.

Egal, an jenem Sonntag nach der Probefahrt hatte der Bike-Gott ein Einsehen und sorgte dafÃ¼r, daÃ jemand eine DTSwiss XMM150 in den Bikemarkt einstellte und jemand anders einen passenden Laufradsatz mit XT-Naben und Funworks-Enduro-Felgen. Das Zeugs war noch am selben abend meins . Gesamtpreis: 395â¬.
Zu den Centerlock-Naben gabs zwar noch IS-Adapter dazu, leider sind meine Ventidiscs mit allen Sorten dieser Adapter inkompatibel. Also habe ich mir noch via Ebay bei einem HÃ¤ndler 2 180er Storm SL-Scheiben besorgt (45â¬).

Das ganze Zeug spart Ã¼brigens ca. 600-700g im Vergleich zu den bisher montierten Teilen ein. 

Als dann alles da und montiert war und ich zwischendurch immer mal wieder Zweifel hatte, ob sich das denn alles lohnt (immerhin doch Ã¼ber 400â¬), gings zu den ersten kleinen Probefahrten und ich war begeistert. 

Die Gabel ist genial - super einstellbar, erstklassiges Ansprechverhalten und mit etwas Druckstufe schÃ¶n straff. Die Absenkung funktioniert auch gut (50mm - damit kommt man selbst mit dem Stereo jede noch so steile Rampe hoch). Und hÃ¼bsch ist sie noch dazu.

Fast noch grÃ¶Ãer ist der Unterschied bei den LaufrÃ¤dern. Die neuen Felgen haben 23mm Maulweite - im Vergleich zu 19mm bei den Ryde XMB. Da sitzt der Reifen (2.4er MK II) schon ganz anders drauf und das spÃ¼rt man gewaltig - das ganze Bike ist viel agiler und kontrollierbarer geworden. Dazu ist das nervige SÃ¤gen der HR-Nabe dem feinen Shimano-Tickern gewichen (jaja, Geschmacksfrage).

Bei den Scheiben war ich mir nicht sicher, ob der Wechsel so gut ist. Die Ventidiscs waren absolut problemlos und bringen selbst einen GÃ¼terzug Ã¼ber die Alpen. Aber mit Centerlock sind die neu praktisch nicht mehr zu bekommen und sie wiegen auch glatt doppelt soviel wie die Storm SL. Und eine (seltsamerweise die hintere) hat's mir auch schon vÃ¶llig verzogen. Lag evtl. aber an mir - hab das Bike direkt nach einer sehr steilen Abfahrt einfach hingestellt, hÃ¤tte vielleicht noch ein paar Meter fahren sollen. Hab sie jetzt erstmal gegen eine vom Hardtail getauscht, nachdem vorischtiges und weniger vorsichtiges Richten (inkl. Schraubstock, Backofen mit langsamer AbkÃ¼hlung usw.) nichts gebracht haben.

In einem letzten Schritt habe ich gestern abend kurzfristig noch die 2007er Louise gegen die 2011er Marta vom Hardtail getauscht. Die kann gleichviel, hat aber den besseren Bremshebel und paÃt optisch besser. AuÃerdem ist das Hardtail zu 95% auf Asphalt und Waldautobahn unterwegs, da ist eine Marta ja fast schon dekadent .

Probleme beim Umbau hatte ich eigentlich keine, nur ein Knacken gab es, das ich absolut nicht orten konnte. Nach dreimaligem Auseinandernehmen des Steuersatzes (immer mit VIIIEL Fett) habe ich dann mal die Steckachse ebenfalls fettgebadet - und es war Ruhe...

P.S: Ums Gewicht sparen gings mir bei der Aktion nie, das ergab sich nebenbei. Die Funktion war immer wichtiger (bei den Bremsscheiben muss man noch abwarten...) - und die 700g klingen erstmal nach viel, die spÃ¼rt man beim Fahren aber am allerwenigsten - liegt vielleicht daran, daÃ es gerade mal 0,67% vom Gesamtgewicht sind


----------



## Maas89 (10. August 2013)

Leute wie ihr wisst hab ich ein Stereo Pro 2012 und überlege mir gerade auf eine XT-Bremse umzurüsten und vorne gleich auf 203mm zu wechseln, das ich gerüstet bin für das nächste mal Ischgl. 

Wisst ihr zufällig welche Adapter ich hier brauche? Bin ein wenig verwirrt mit Postmount, IS2000 usw. Möchte vorne eine 203mm fahren und hinten eine 180mm. Am besten wäre es wenn ihr mir für vorne den 180er und den 203er Adapter sagen könntet und hinten nur 180mm. Dann könnte ich hier für Touren 180mm fahren vorne und wenns dann wieder in die Berge geht wird auf 203mm umgebaut.

Gruß und danke


----------



## the_simon (10. August 2013)

Ich würde dauerhaft auf 203 umbauen. Meiner Meinung lohnt es sich nicht bzw. gibt es keinen Vorteil warum man auf heimischen Touren lieber 180 fahren sollte.
Um zu wissen welchen Adapter du brauchst, müsste man erstmal wissen welche Gabel du hast. Müsste die Rock Shox Revelation sein, so wie ich sehe. Die hat Postmount. Die XT Bremse hat auch Postmount ( PM), soweit ich mich nicht irre. Du brauchst also einen Adapter von Postmount auf Postmount von/für Shimano mit 203mm.  zB den: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=50_53_65&products_id=204

Bitte korrigieren, falls ich falsch liege.


----------



## Maas89 (10. August 2013)

Doch ist die Revelation  Danke dir schonmal. Hinten IS2000 auf Postmount dann?


----------



## the_simon (10. August 2013)

ja wahrscheinlich: Am Rahmen erkennt man IS2000 eigentlich immer daran, dass, wenn man den Adapter an den Rahmen schrauben würde, die Befestigungsschrauben parrallel zur Nabe liegen. Bei Postmount sind die Schrauben immer parrallel zur "Laufrad-Ebene"

Weiß gerade nicht wies beim Stereo aussieht, aber immer beachten, ob der Rahmen/Gabel vom Hersteller für 203-Scheiben aufgrund erhöhter Belastung freigegeben ist.


----------



## Robster01099 (12. August 2013)

Hi Maas89,

hab vor gut einem Jahr ähnlichen Umbau an meinem Stereo Pro carbon '12 vorgenommen...
Allerdings betraf dies nur die vordere Bremse, wobei ich auch bei Formula geblieben bin.
Für die RS Revalation passt folgender Adapter wenn du auf 203mm umrüsten willst.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a64097/scheibenbremsadapter-6-pm-203mm.html

Gruß
-R


----------



## Maas89 (12. August 2013)

Danke für den Tipp  Bin noch am überlegen ob es eine XT-Bremse wird oder nicht. Diese Saison fahr ich noch fertig mit der Formula


----------



## hartner__ (13. August 2013)

Moin,

sagt mal wie stell ich denn die Hebelweite an meiner Formula RX ein ?
Ich hab hier alles abgesucht, es wird viel über die Bremse gesprochen und das bei der RX Tune ein Rädchen zur Hebelweitenverstellen dran ist. Aber bei meiner RX (am Stereo Pro 2012) gibts das nicht. Über einen Innensechskant anscheinend, ich hab dran rumgedreht und ausprobiert aber richtig funzen tut es nicht....


----------



## hartner__ (13. August 2013)

Hat sich erledigt, Heiliges Blech bin ich blind. Habs einfach übersehen. Alles gut =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (24. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe meiner Frau - mit ihrem Einverständis - in diesem Frühjahr ein Cube Stereo "The One" aufgeschwatzt. Aufgeschwatzt deshallb, weil sie es eher raceig mag und das Stereo (altes Modell '12 in S) eher in die Richtung All-Mountain geht. Sie kommt jedoch echt gut damit zurecht, fährt so Sachen wie im Vinschgau den Goldseetrail vom Stilfser Joch nach Glurns, viele flowige Sachen, scheut Stufen und Wurzelteppiche nicht.
Aber ihr "läge" ein AMS 130 oder 150 wahrscheinlich besser. 
Wie dem auch sei, sie hat die Schautze voll von neuen Rädern und Geld ausgeben und deshalb will sie erst mal beim Stereo bleiben. Habe ich ja prima gemacht.  

Die Sache ist nur, dass sie gerne auch berghochfährt und das Teil trotz Platform (Pro Pedal an) hinten spürbar wippt. Verbaut ist der FOX RP23, so wie er vom Werk kommt.
Wir mußten den Dämpfer sehr soft einstellen, da er sonst bei 52 kg Fahreringewicht nicht so richtig anspricht.
Es ist im Grunde kein Unterschied zwischen Pro Pedal an und aus spürbar.
Bei einem Freund, der den gleichen Dämpfer - an einem anderen Rad - fährt, sorgt das Umlegen des blauen Hebelchens für einen spürbaren Effekt: Es ist wie Tag und Nacht: Dämpfer soft oder steif wie ein Brett. 
Sorgt vielleicht die Hebelei des Stereo dafür das da die Pro Pedal Einstellung verpufft? 
Können wir da noch was an der Einstellung verändern?
Oder ist der Dämpfer in diesem Falle tunebar?
*
Vielleicht wisst ihr weiter?*

Gruß aus Esslingen


----------



## Kharne (24. August 2013)

Erstmal Dämpfer an Toxo schicken, dass das ProPedal nix tut ist nicht richtig. 
Oder ist die Garantie schon abgelaufen? Und dann Huberbuchsen verbauen. Durch 
die Huberbuchsen kannst du den Hinterbau viel straffer fahren, dadurch wippt 
er weniger.


----------



## kaktusflo (24. August 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Erstmal Dämpfer an Toxo schicken, dass das ProPedal nix tut ist nicht richtig.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, hatte auch den Fall das beim umlegen nix mehr passiert ist. Nach dem Service merkt man wieder einen deutlichen Unterschied!


----------



## mzonq (24. August 2013)

Servus beieinand, 

danke für die Antworten bzgl. dem Dämpfer bei dem das pro pedal nicht so funzt wie es sollte.

Es ist ja noch Garantie drauf, da wir es erst dieses Jahr gekauft haben. Der erste Service steht auch noch aus. 
Dann wird das Bike jetzt noch bis November gefahren, dann zum Service gebracht und die sollen das mal einschicken.

Noch ne Bemerkung: Einer von unserer Bikegruppe hatte auch das Stereo und hat das Wippen auch nicht wegbekommen. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass er sich was anderes geholt hat, weil er auch so ein Ich-Will-da-hoch-Radler ist. Hoffentlich läuft das bei uns anders )

Gruß aus Esslingen.
M.


----------



## Wallburger (25. August 2013)

@*Maas89
*habe auch vor ein paar Wochen bei meinem 2011er Stereo von 180 auf 203 umgerüstet, bin bei Formula geblieben und habe eine 2 Teilige Scheibe montiert.
Bin echt zufrieden, da quitscht nichts mehr und sie packt ordentlich zu.

Vielleicht die günstigere alternative zum kompletten Bremsen tausch.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Maas89 (28. August 2013)

@Wallburger
Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht  Bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir nicht ne 203mm XT Scheibe hole für vorne und einen anderen Adapter. Aber vielleicht wechsel ich auch nach dieser Saison, mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (28. August 2013)

Die 2-teilige Formula Scheibe gibt es fÃ¼r Centerlock nur bis max 180mm.
http://www.formula-italy.com/en/product/2-piece-rotor/12

2 Piece Rotor w/Center Lock
A Centerlock two piece rotor is available in these sizes: â160 and â180.


----------



## Soldi (29. August 2013)

Wallburger schrieb:


> @*Maas89
> *habe auch vor ein paar Wochen bei meinem 2011er Stereo von 180 auf 203 umgerüstet, bin bei Formula geblieben und habe eine 2 Teilige Scheibe montiert.
> Bin echt zufrieden, da quitscht nichts mehr und sie packt ordentlich zu.
> 
> ...


Die zweiteilegen Formulascheiben waren an meinem 2012er Stereo serienmäßig verbaut und hatten mich zu Shimano getrieben. Allerdings sind die Shimanoscheiben etwas dicker als die Formulas.
Gruss Soldi


----------



## Wallburger (29. August 2013)

Ich habe natürlich keine Centerlock-Scheibe. Ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch ist ab und an noch zu vernehmen, das wiederum ist aber bei weitem nicht so nervtötend wie das quitschen und klingeln der original Scheibe.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## mzonq (29. August 2013)

Hallo. Was wir gemacht haben um quietschen zu vermeiden: einteilige Shimanoscheiben aufgezogen, die Formula The One und die Beläge sind original. ===> kein quietschen mehr. Kostet auch nicht viel.


----------



## Kharne (31. August 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig die Mindesteinstecktiefe bei 12er Stereo parat? Will ne KS LEV in 30,9 kaufen, 
hab dazu nen Shim mit 10cm Länge gefunden, reicht das?


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. August 2013)

ich hab eine längere genommen, 15cm, dadurch stützt sie sich am unteren verbindungspunkt des oberrohrs ab.


----------



## Kharne (31. August 2013)

Hast du mal nen Link? Gibts die auch von 34,9 auf 30,9?


----------



## burningempires (3. September 2013)

hey leute... ich verkaufe mein stereo...

vllt kennt ihr jemanden, der interesse hat.
hier der link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/221277660642


----------



## Oli01 (3. September 2013)

Soldi schrieb:


> Die zweiteilegen Formulascheiben waren an meinem 2012er Stereo serienmäßig verbaut und hatten mich zu Shimano getrieben. Allerdings sind die Shimanoscheiben etwas dicker als die Formulas.
> Gruss Soldi



Fahre nun schon 2,5 Saisons mit der Formula The One und 2x 203mm zweiteiligen Centerlockscheiben von Shimano auf meinem 2010'er Stereo. Ein top Gespann. Kein Klirren, alles ruhig. (Ich brauch die großen Scheiben, weil >120kg schwer.)

Ob die Shimanos tatsächlich etwas dicker sind, keine Ahnung. Etwas Öl ablassen aus dem System hat geholfen, besonders wenns frische Beläge gibt.


----------



## Soldi (3. September 2013)

Oli01 schrieb:


> Fahre nun schon 2,5 Saisons mit der Formula The One und 2x 203mm zweiteiligen Centerlockscheiben von Shimano auf meinem 2010'er Stereo. Ein top Gespann. Kein Klirren, alles ruhig. (Ich brauch die großen Scheiben, weil >120kg schwer.)
> 
> Ob die Shimanos tatsächlich etwas dicker sind, keine Ahnung. Etwas Öl ablassen aus dem System hat geholfen, besonders wenns frische Beläge gibt.


Zwischen den 2012er Formulas und den XT-Scheiben lagen 0,3mm Dicke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (3. September 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Hast du mal nen Link? Gibts die auch von 34,9 auf 30,9?



Meine hab ich damals direkt bei Airwings bestellt, da lief das noch mehr oder weniger auf Wunsch. Mittlerweile müsste es die aber auch bei einigen Online-händlern geben. Syntace bietet glaub ich inzwischen auch längere Hülsen als 100mm an. Ob es in beiden Fällen 34,9 -> 30,9 gibt, weiß nicht (hab eine Reduzierung auf 31,6), zur Not mal bei Airwings anfragen wieviel sowas kosten würde.


----------



## Kharne (3. September 2013)

Hab Cube angeschrieben, aber da antwortet niemand...Hab mir jetzt einfach die Syntace in 
145mm Länge bestellt. Sollte morgen kommen


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. September 2013)

Die Syntace müsste aus Kunststoff sein oder? Meine Airwings ist aus Alu und bringt nochmal knapp 70g dazu...


----------



## cabal06ba (5. Oktober 2013)

Mag sich vielleicht jemand meinem Stereo annehmen, denn es langweilt sich doch sehr in meinem Keller (Asche über mein Haupt)? Ich habe es einfach nicht artgerecht gehalten (siehe Zustand nach 5 Jahren), so dass ich nun in's etwas Touren-orientiertere AMS-Lager übergelaufen bin.


----------



## Bluntz (6. Oktober 2013)

Moin!

Gibts hier Leute (Vorzugsweise mit einem Stereo ) in der Nähe von Jülich, die Bock haben auf ne Feierabendrunde?  Wenn ja , dann bitte melden per PN!


----------



## cabal06ba (7. Oktober 2013)

Schade, habe zwei Jahre lang (Referendariat) direkt in Jülich gewohnt und mich zu Tode gelangweilt, wenn ich überhaupt mal Freizeit hatte.
Falls Düsseldorf und Umgebung auch noch drin sind und auch ein AMS als Unterbau akzeptiert wird, gerne PN an mich.
War gerade gestern mit einem Forumsmitglied im Ruhrgebiet unterwegs und finde solche "Blind-Date-Touren" mit Gleichgesinnten echt interessant.


----------



## Lachnitt (7. Oktober 2013)

Gude,

mein 09er Stereo kommt gerade in den Genuss eines richtigen Service.
Der DÃ¤mpfer scheint ohne Luft nach ca. 1/3 des Weges quasi einzurasten. Die untere Dichtung hÃ¤ngt etwas nach aussen ist aber dicht. Die untere DÃ¤mpferbuchse ist jetzt seid neuestem ausgeschlagen und wird durch Huber Exemplare ersetzt.
Frage: 
Wenn ich den DÃ¤mpfer schon einschicke, dann kann ich gleich schauen den auf mich einstellen zu lassen. Wenn ich den RP23 nach UK zu TFTunes schicke und noch den Push-Service dazu ordere bin ich in etwa in den Regionen eines neuen RX Monarch (ca. 200â¬) angelangt. Da wÃ¼sste ich jedoch nicht mehr welches Tune, etc...
Ich gehe mal ganz stark davon aus, dass mit dem RP23 Compression auf 1von3 und Rebound auf 1 von 3, bei Fahrfertig knapp 95kg das System eher bescheiden funktioniert hat.

Was meint Ihr - Fox-DÃ¤mpfer nach UK oder Monarch kaufen?

Danke
Lachnitt


----------



## Kharne (7. Oktober 2013)

TfTuned. Es sei denn du hast die Geduld den Monarch selbst abzustimmen.


----------



## OWL_Biker (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Cubeler, 

ich benötige mal dringend Hilfe bzgl. eines Cube Stereo K18 von 2009.

Das Bike wurde durch meinen Kumpel, für den er das erste Bike ist, gerade erst gebraucht gekauft. 

Die Gabel hat Mords Spiel bzw. ist am Schwimmen. Ich befürchte aber, dass der Steuersatz hin und nicht nur falsch eingestellt ist, da wir heute eine kleine 10 km Runde gemacht haben. Ist uns leider erst nach 5 km richtig aufgefallen.
Evtl. ists der Vorbesitzer auch so gefahren. Zuletzt stand es aber nur noch herum.

Was braucht es für das 09er Stereo mit Revelation Gabel für einen Steuersatz?
Hat jemand einen Preis Leistungstipp?

Und bzgl. des Schadens: Kann es auch etwas anderes sein?

Vielen Dank & Gruß
OWL biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn du die VR Bremse ziehst und am Lenker wackelst hast du Spiel? Hast du das auch 
wenn du überm Steurrohr anpackst? Wenn nein ist es die Gabel, wenn ja kanns Steuersatz 
und/oder Gabel sein.

Wegen dem Steuersatz würde ich zum Händler ums Eck gehen, die Gabel an nen RS Masterservice.


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Oktober 2013)

Bei dem Steuersatz würd ich nochmal mit entsprechendem Drehmoment nachziehen. Wenn ich meine Räder auseinander und wieder zusammenbaue und da geschlampt habe, wackelt die Bude vorne auch. Drehmoment nachziehen, gut ist. Erst wenn das nicht funzt, ab zum Händler.


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. Oktober 2013)

Wieviel Nm bekommt denn der Vorbau? 

Abwarf schraube natürlich wie in den gängigen Anleitungen beschrieben langsam festdrehen und dabei Spiel kontrollieren, oder?


----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2013)

Hast du denn jetzt geprüft obs überhaupt der Steuersatz ist?


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Oktober 2013)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> Gude,
> 
> mein 09er Stereo kommt gerade in den Genuss eines richtigen Service.
> Der Dämpfer scheint ohne Luft nach ca. 1/3 des Weges quasi einzurasten. Die untere Dichtung hängt etwas nach aussen ist aber dicht. Die untere Dämpferbuchse ist jetzt seid neuestem ausgeschlagen und wird durch Huber Exemplare ersetzt.



Die aussenliegende Dichtung ist ein Produktionsfehler und bei Fox bekannt. Kosten für den Tausch werden vermutl. nicht übernommen von Fox. Und versuch am besten nicht die Dichtung rauszuziehen um sie gegen eine neue zu tauschen oder was auch immer => sie reißt kaputt und du kannst dir eine neue Kammer kaufen, weil eine neue Dichtung nicht reinpasst (ich sprech da aus Erfahrung  ). Die Kammer ist im Inneren verbogen, wodurch die Dichtung so hängt wie sie hängt...

Beim Rest kann ich nicht helfen, einige haben mit einem Monarch gute Erfahrungen gemacht!?


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. Oktober 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Hast du denn jetzt geprüft obs überhaupt der Steuersatz ist?



Hi Kharne,

bin erst jetzt dazu gekommen, da es nicht mein Bike ist, aber habe es jetzt hier. 
Haben den "Test" gemacht und es hat alles darauf hingedeutet, dass es der Steuersatz ist. Dann den Steuersatz eingestellt bis kein Spiel mehr da war (aber nicht weiter; muss hier vielleicht doch fester gezogen werden??? War nicht sehr fest...) und dann den Vorbau mit 10 Nm. 

Als der Vorbau fest war hatten wir wieder Spiel, aber deutlich weniger.
Jetzt wackelt es beim Ziehen der HR Bremse auch nur wenn ich am Lenker festhalte. Wenn ich am Steuerrohr halte, wackelt nichts.

Also ist es die Gabel?
Was kostet so ein Service?

Oder muss der Steuersatz doch fester? Falls ja wieviel Nm?

Vielen Dank & Grüße
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2013)

Klingt so als wÃ¤ren die Buchsen in der Gabel durch. Service kostet bei Toxo ~150â¬.


----------



## OWL_Biker (8. Oktober 2013)

Puuuh =(

Der Vorbesitzer hats verschwiegem, was sich ja unter Bikern auch nicht gehört, und wir haben es erst zu spät gemerkt. Was für ein Mist. :-(

Wenn ich leicht auf den Lenker drück, dann habe ich auch Spiel. Glaube auch, dass es die Gabel sein muss dann. Und da können es ja nur die Dämpferbuchsen sein, oder?


----------



## Kharne (8. Oktober 2013)

Die DÃ¤mpferbuchsen sind die Dinger mit denen das Federbein (der DÃ¤mpfer) am Rahmen befestigt 
ist. Hier sind wohl die Buchsen in denen die Standrohre gefÃ¼hrt werden durch. Kann nach 4 
Jahren passieren, die in meiner Gabel haben keine 7 Monate Fahrbetrieb Ã¼berlebt.

Wobei was ist da denn jetzt fÃ¼r ne Gabel drin? Ne RS Revelation? Da kostet der Service ~80â¬. 
So alt wie das Bike ist wÃ¼rde ichs komplett checken: Antriebsstrang, Bremsen entlÃ¼ften, 
ScheibenstÃ¤rke messen, DÃ¤mpfer servicen lassen, Huberbuchsen, Lagerung vom Hinterbau, 
Steuersatzlager...


----------



## psx0407 (9. Oktober 2013)

jetzt macht halt den armen kerl nicht verrückt...
so etwas per ferndiagnose zu bestimmen ist schlicht unmöglich. das beschriebene problem kann wohl zehn verschiedene ursachen haben oder mehrere gleichzeitig.

so unbeholfen wie er in technischen dingen zu sein scheint, kann ich nur zu einem gang in eine bike-werkstatt raten. die kann das problem in 10min lösen oder dir in 5min sagen, was WIRKLICH zu reparieren ist.

psx0407


----------



## Kharne (9. Oktober 2013)

Wenns vorne wackelt gibts an sich 2 Möglichkeiten: Steuersatz oder Gabel (Vorausgesetzt 
die Nabe hat kein Spiel). Steuersatz wurde nachgezogen und wackelt auch nicht mehr, also 
wirds die Gabel sein. Die nach 4 Jahren Dienst höchstwarscheinlich ohne Service etwas 
Pfelge dringend nötig hat.


----------



## Lachnitt (9. Oktober 2013)

@NaitsirhC

Danke für die Info, gut zu wissen mit der Dichtung...

Lachnitt


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Oktober 2013)

deathmetal schrieb:


> Bremse und Trigger an I-Spec, dann sollte doch Platz sein?





Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Schalthebel gleich passend für I-Spec. Ansonsten auch eine Lösung zum Nachrüsten.
> Seit Kurzem gibt es bei I-spec 2 verschiedene Varianten. Der Unterschied liegt da an der I-Spec Befestigung (mit Schraube oder per Bolzen (Typ B). Bei der Modellbezeichnung ist da das Anhängsel *B* (Modelljahr 2014). Weiss nicht, ob die auch bei den alten Bremshebel Modellen kompatibel sind.



Hi Leute,

Hat jemand den Schraubensatz für die I-Spec-B-Version übrig ?
Ich würde sie nehmen !

Gruß Big L


----------



## xerto (29. Oktober 2013)

hallo habe heute meine dämpermontagescharauben ruiniert.

woher kriege ich neue?

Cube stereo 2009 rp23 dämpfer 190 x 51 mm

hat jemand noch welche? oben und unten!

thx


----------



## Vincy (29. Oktober 2013)

Versuchs mal bei einem Cube Händler. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k694/a38806/lager-schraubensatz-fuer-umlenkhebel-iii.html


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Oktober 2013)

Lecko mio  80 Okken ? und wieso überhaupt 20 % Märchensteuer ? Hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (29. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich sollte er die Teile einzeln da haben. Sonst musst du halt in den sauren Apfel beißen...


----------



## xerto (29. Oktober 2013)

thx all


----------



## ToyDoll (29. Oktober 2013)

Falls es noch warten kann, schreib mich am Donnerstag Nachmittag noch mal an, ich könnte noch neue Schrauben haben 

Die alten Stereos müssen erhalten werden 

Greetz


----------



## xerto (29. Oktober 2013)

Bis donnertsag hat es immer zeit


ich schreib dich an...Danke


----------



## Mr.Worf (7. November 2013)

Hi Leuts,
ich habe das total vergessen, passt ne 2,5er Muddy Mary hinten bei uns drauf? 2010er

Gruß & Danke....


----------



## Kharne (7. November 2013)

Beim 12er sollte sie passen.


----------



## Kharne (6. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit, hat jemand kurz den Durchmesser vom Steuerrohr beim 12er Stereo?


----------



## psx0407 (6. Dezember 2013)

1.5´


----------



## Kharne (6. Dezember 2013)

Soweit war ich auch schon... Ich meine den echten Innendurchmesser. Ich will mir bei WorksComponents nen Steuersatz für ne tapered Gabel bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (6. Dezember 2013)

1.5" traditional 
d49,6mm (ZS/EC49)


----------



## Kharne (6. Dezember 2013)

Danke. Heißt also ich brauch fürn 1.5 Schaft EC Schalen und für 1 1/8 geht Zerostack...

Edit: Falsch, das Maß ist für oben und unten ZS 49.


----------



## Cubiii123 (8. Dezember 2013)

hallo habe eine Rock Shox Revelation RL Air 2 P 120/150 mm, Motion Control , PolLoc
hoffe es giebt da erfahrungs werte..
nun ja ich persönlich finde sie ein wenig schwammig ist das normal für luftgefederte gabeln habe da leider kein vergleich...
bsp wen ich sie absenke und entsperre sie wieder kommt sie nicht richtig hoch muss sie erst hochziehen dann ist sie wieder weiter draußen habe sie schon auf 140 psi bei 77 kg...
UND wie ist die toleranz bei Bremsscheiben ? Ich habe heute geberkt das meine vordere Bremsschebe eine welle hat ist nur leicht aber man hört es immer mal kurz schleifen und auch beim bremsen quitscht sie.. hoffe um hilfe mfg Felix


----------



## Golem04 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo @all
Ich hab auf der letzten tour mein muddy board verloren. Falls mir jemand eins günstig abgeben kann schick mir bitte eine PN. Danke Micha.


----------



## toyoraner (9. Dezember 2013)

He Leute,

wer kann mir die genaue Kettenlinie des Stereo´s sagen?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Kharne (12. Dezember 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> 1.5" traditional
> d49,6mm (ZS/EC49)



Heute nachgemessen, oben wie untem 49,7mm für semiintegrierte Schalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (12. Dezember 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Heute nachgemessen, oben wie untem 47,9mm für semiintegrierte Schalen.


 
Das Maß kann nicht stimmen. Entweder falsch gemessen oder ein Tippfehler. Sollte dann wohl 49,7mm sein.


----------



## Kharne (12. Dezember 2013)

Richtig, war ein Typo. Viel Spaß an alle, die nen Steuersatz für ne 1.5/tapered Gabel für die Kiste suchen, so Steuersätze gibts leider kaum noch.


----------



## JDEM (16. Dezember 2013)

Das würde ich mal als Quatsch bezeichnen... Könnte da jetzt einige passende Steuersätze auflisten!


----------



## Kharne (16. Dezember 2013)

Tapered oder 1.5 Steuersätze für 49er Steuerrohr? Gibts kaum noch. Nen Reduziersteuersatz für 9/8" Schaft dagegen kreigst du überall hinterhergeschmissen.


----------



## JDEM (16. Dezember 2013)

Dann mach mal deine Augen auf 

Acros, Cane Creek, Chris King, FSA/Gravity, Hope, Sixpack Racing, Superstarcomponents ect. bieten alle noch Steuersätze mit 
EC49/38,1 |EC49/40 für 1.5 oder EC49/28,6|EC49/40 für tapered Gabeln an.

Und bei Works Components bekommt man sogar Winkelsteuersätze für Stereo mit 1 1/8" oder tapered Gabel.


----------



## Kharne (16. Dezember 2013)

Das sind alles so Sachen, die der Freundliche ums Eck nicht mal eben da hat oder bestellen kann, bzw. bezahlbar ist. Auch Reset hat keinen kompletten Steuersatz zum Normalpreis, da muss man nen Konan fÃ¼r 150â¬ nehmen...


----------



## Cubiii123 (27. Dezember 2013)

hallo leute...
habe heute versucht meine formula rx zu entlüften... ging nicht-.-
bekomme einfach nicht richtig druck auf die leitung..
wie macht ihr das ?
mfg felix


----------



## xerto (27. Dezember 2013)

Cubiii123 schrieb:


> hallo leute...
> habe heute versucht meine formula rx zu entlüften... ging nicht-.-
> bekomme einfach nicht richtig druck auf die leitung..
> wie macht ihr das ?
> mfg felix



man muss sehr sorgfältig arbeiten..

abbau der bremse und des griffs
griff an besen oder anderes senkrecht festbinden
bremse möglichts tief setzen
von unten pumpen und pumpen und pumpen
oben mit der spritze ziehen und da einen kleinen unterdruck erzeugen
und wieder pumpen von unten

das alles oft wiederholen
auch mal die bremsleitung schütteln und bewegen damit die luft nach oben kommt

ein bischen geduld

voila so gehts


----------



## kaktusflo (31. Dezember 2013)

Paar neue Bilder von meinem neuen "alten" Stereo


----------



## Peppi84 (31. Dezember 2013)

Servus leute. Hatte mich hin und wieder schonmal hier im thread zu wort gemeldet, nun meine erfahrungen nach der ersten saison mit meinem Stereo team von 2011.

- Die RX war am anfang echt nicht auszuhalten, ewiges griffweite einstellen um nen anständigen winkel und nicht zu krasses ansprechverhalten hinzubekommen, zudem hat se geschliffen. Das hat sich bei mir mittlerweile etwas gelegt, lediglich bei der geschwindigkeit um 27-29kmh hört man noch was. das führe ich einfach mal auf leichte schwingungen zurück, es lässt sich mit leben.

- Dämpfung ist n thema für sich, besonders wenn man wie ich ein paar kilo mehr auf die wage bringt, fahre den hinterbau (rp23) ca auf 200 psi, bringe mit ausrüstung leider immernoch knapp 100kg auf die wage, tendenz fallend  . Bei so hohem druck bzw eigengewicht ist es schwer den richtigen Druck zu finden, entweder der Dämpfer ist so hart das jede kleinere unebenheit ungefedert weitergegeben wird oder der dämpfer ist zu weich und man "tritt unnötig in den dämpfer" beim pedalieren, von wiegetritt ganz zu schweigen. bei jetzt ca 210psi gibt der Dämpfer gut nach so dass der gesamte hub ausgenutzt wird, war sogar schonmal so weit unten das es den gummiring vom Tauchrohr gedrückt hat. Das ist bei nem kleineren sprung passiert, wobei das kein drop oder was war, lediglich eine schöne bodenwelle mit speed genommen.

- Die Revelation verhält sich nicht viel anders, entweder se ist recht fest und lässt nicht den ganzen federweg zu oder ist zu weich, fahre jetzt mit ca 170psi, ist n guter kompromiss.

- Als Vorbau ist der standard syntace f149 verbaut mit nem Syntace vector. Dessen breite von 700mm ist mir gefühlt zu kurz, ebenso tun die Handaussenseiten nach längeren Touren weh, was ich auf den verhältnissmässig kurzen lenker in verbindung mit 12° / 10mm(?) rise/sweep zurückführe, das werde ich definitv vor der nächsten saison ändern, gleicher backsweep/rise jedoch breiter mit 760mm.

Die Cube Fat albert sind soweit ganz in ordnung jedoch find ich ist der Seitenhalt nicht der hit bei höherem Luftdruck. Habe den Luftdruck etwas gesenkt da wird das vorderrad ruckzuck ruhiger. Leider musste ich feststellen das der verschleiss am Hinterreifen enorm ist und der Reifen nun mittig fast kein Profil mehr hat, zudem hab ich mir schon allein mit Nadeln von Tannen mehrmals nen platten geholt. Sonst bin ich mit rollwiederstand etc zufrieden, auch auf der Straße fährt es sich sehr gut. Jedoch lässt die pannensicherheit zu wünschen übrig und daher suche ich noch nach ner neuen reifenkombi.

Rundum muss ich sagen das ich den Kauf nicht bereue und das Stereo ein prima tourenbike ist was auch mal härter kann. Jetzt muss ich nur mein eigenes Fahrkönnen verbessern dann klappts vllt auch mit kleineren sprüngen, bisher hab ich da ziemlich respekt vor.

Was habt Ihr für sinnvolle verbesserungen / Umbauten an euren Stereos vorgenommen...auch im Hinblick auf meine probleme.





Grüße.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (31. Dezember 2013)

Dämpfer auf tune high bzw firm und den boostvalve druck erhöhen lassen bei toxoholics. Das dämpft mehr bei gleichem luftdruck.
Wenn die gabel Neu ist, muss auch erstmal schmieröl rein.


----------



## Kharne (31. Dezember 2013)

Erstmal gescheite Buchsen rein, die wirken Wunder.
Hat die Rev ne verstellbare Lowspeeddruckstufe? Nein? dann wirst du mit 
zu hart oder sackt weg leben müssen. Gescheit abschmieren würde ich sie trotzdem.
Reifen: OnOne Chunkey Monkey: Kann mehr als der Fat Albert, hält länger, mehr 
Durchschlagschutz, rollt dafür etwas schwerer.

Dämpfer:
Umbau auf Push Innereien bei TfTuned, ich würde Toxo keinen Cent in den Rachen werfen.


----------



## Mr.Worf (31. Dezember 2013)

Ihr könnt sagen, was ihr wollt. Ich finde das "Alte Stereo" immer noch sehr geil.
Der Rahmen ist ein vielfaches schöner, als vom "Neuen"
Und das sag ich nicht nur, weil ich eines habe....
Ist einfach so! 
Die Formulas bekommt man eigentlich ganz gut in den Griff, wenn man sich mit auskennt.
Fahre die nur, allerdings ne R1 und R1X.

Gruß und nen guten Rutsch......


----------



## Kharne (31. Dezember 2013)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> Ihr könnt sagen, was ihr wollt. Ich finde das "Alte Stereo" immer noch sehr geil.
> Der Rahmen ist ein vielfaches schöner, als vom "Neuen"


----------



## kaktusflo (31. Dezember 2013)

Das Stereo Team hatte ich bis vor kurzem auch noch...bei meinem neuen "alten " Stereo hab ich die Bremsen gegen die XT getauscht. Nach meinem Empfinden sehr viel besser. Kann ich also nur Empfehlen! 

Die FA Reifen hatte ich auch, der Verschleiß am HR war bei mir auch enorm! Hab jetzt die Hans Dampf drauf...mein erster Eindruck, auch sehr griffig, und der Verschleiß scheint besser zu sein. 

Den Lenker werde ich auch noch tauschen. Hast schon einen im Auge?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (31. Dezember 2013)

Das Stereo ist einfach ein echt schönes Bike, war ja auch bei mir in der engeren Auswahl.


----------



## Mr.Worf (31. Dezember 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


>


   ja wenn man sich z.B. die Hobel von  NaitsirhC 
und Kuschi ansieht... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1404780?in=set 
Die beiden schönsten Stereos hier!

Guten Rutsch.


----------



## JDEM (31. Dezember 2013)

Das liest man doch gern! Hier noch ein jüngeres Bild, ist immerhin mal Bike des Monats geworden:

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/g1/eh/g1ehb17h2q5b/large_Stereo1von1-9.jpg?0


----------



## Kharne (31. Dezember 2013)

Was hast du für ne Gabel verbaut?

An meinem geht auch noch was, wird wohl lasurgelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Worf (31. Dezember 2013)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Das liest man doch gern! Hier noch ein jüngeres Bild, ist immerhin mal Bike des Monats geworden:
> 
> http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/g1/eh/g1ehb17h2q5b/large_Stereo1von1-9.jpg?0


Ja zu recht. Die *RAW* Kiste von NaitsirhC kommt direkt dahinter... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1471093?in=user
Und in Eigenwerbung mein abgeschlossendes Projekt: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1538449?q=Gt Zaskar&in=search
Was ganz anders.....


----------



## Kharne (31. Dezember 2013)

Die C-Guide muss nen Meter weiter vor, so bringt sie dir garnix  
Sehr netter Hobel


----------



## Soldi (31. Dezember 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die C-Guide muss nen Meter weiter vor, so bringt sie dir garnix
> Sehr netter Hobel


@Mr.Worf 
Geiles Bike!  Hast Du jetzt auch ein Cube?
@Kharne 
Das gehört beim Zaskar so, um alle Gänge schalten zu können:
Guckst du hier


----------



## Kharne (31. Dezember 2013)

Aktueller Stand bei mir:


----------



## Mr.Worf (1. Januar 2014)

Soldi schrieb:


> @Mr.Worf
> Geiles Bike!  Hast Du jetzt auch ein Cube?
> @Kharne
> Das gehört beim Zaskar so, um alle Gänge schalten zu können:
> Guckst du hier


*@Soldi:* Schon lange, seit Sommer 2010.
*@Kharne:* Ich habe mehrere Positionen ausprobiert, dass ist die beste. Habe die *c.guide v.02* auf den Stereo & den EX 9
na ja, nen paarmal ne Halterung gerissen, ab sonst ganz in Ordnung.
*@84Peppi:* Verbesserungen, nen Kurzen Vorbau, ne Kettenführung, die eben genannte geht ganz gut.
Andere Felgen, für Tubeless. Kann nur gutes drüber berichten. Die Hans Dampf drauf, sind für mich bis jetzt die besten Reifen die ich gefahren habe. Auch wenn andere drüber meckern.... 

Frohes neues noch.


----------



## JDEM (1. Januar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Aktueller Stand bei mir:



Cool, noch ein Stereo mit Sherman! Fahr ich momentan auch und bin ganz angetan (solange richtig geschmiert und passendes Öl), war damals der Zeit schon ein wenig voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (1. Januar 2014)

Das Beste: Feder für >90 Kilo, SAG bei 120 Kilo: 4cm ^^

Keine Ahnung was da für ein Innenleben drin ist, jedenfalls macht
die Dämpfung ihren Job verdammt gut.

Und ich beiß mir in den Arsch, dass ich 80€ für nen Satz 2,5er und 
2,3er Baron hingelegt hab, wo´s jetzt doch eher trocken und schneefrei geblieben ist...


----------



## Peppi84 (3. Januar 2014)

Lenker hab ich bereits einen im Sinn, wieder syntace vector Alu, 12° jedoch in 760 oder 780mm, bei 10mm Rise. Der oem Lenker hat selbigen Rise/backsweep jedoch nur 700mm was mir in verbindung mit den 12° zu kurz ist. Dumm nur das der Vector bei den meisten shops nur in 760mm angeboten wird, das 2014er modell hat dann 780mm. Kürzen geht ja immer, wobei die 6cm schon reichen könnten.

Nen kürzeren Vorbau möchte ich vorerst nicht verbauen da der breitere Lenker die griffe ja eh nochmal etwas näher ranbringt, für touren ist mir die etwas gestrecktere Haltung dann lieber, soll nur nicht so sein das man auf dem trail das gefühl hat gleich nach vorn über zu kippen 

Mit den Reifen bin ich noch nicht so ganz durch, ich fahre ja momentan noch die FA, welche ja standardmäßig drauf sind. Mit dem Rollwiederstand bin ich sehr zufrieden jedoch könnte der grip speziell vom VR besser sein da ich immer wenns schotterig oder leicht feucht wird denke das des VR wegschmiert. Das kann natürlich auch damit zusammenhängen dass ich meist mit viel druck unterwegs bin einfach der Tatsache geschuldet das ich nicht nur im Wald auf trails unterwegs bin sondern ca 50% straße mit fahre. Die Reifenwahl ist nur etwas eingeschränkt durch die oem felgen (xpw1600). Klar, wenns cube mit 2.4er FA ausliefert wirds schon stimmen jedoch denke ich das 2.4er ziemlich hart an der Grenze sind bezüglich der Weite der Felgen. Das ist auch ein grund dafür das ich die FA mit viel Luftdruck fahre da ich denke bei 2bar fliegen die davon und haben keinen ordentlichen halt.

Hab nun schon die Hans Dampf 2.35 im Blick gehabt wobei so mancher sagt diese bringen gegen FA keinen signifikanten Vorteil, FA wäre obendrein bei nässe besser. Compounds sind für meine Anwendung denke ich Trailstar für vorne in Snakeskin und Pace ggf auch Trailstar ebenfalls snakeskin vollkommen ausreichend.

Der Verschleiss beim FA am HR hat mich schon ziemlich erstaunt, ok ich hab wohl nicht die beste bremstechnik und fahre zudem auch einiges auf Asphalt aber wenn ich da noch an Smart Sam auf meinem HT denk, der hält schon seit 3 jahren und sieht kaum abgenutzt aus. Zudem hatte ich diese Saison 3 durchstiche durch einfache nadeln etc am HR, das hatte ich sonst nie

Zweite möglichkeit für die bereifung wäre noch die neue Magic Marry welche ja auch als enduro/am reifen beworben wird, wieder in 2.35/trailstar/snakeskin speziell fürs VR und HD oder wieder FA fürs HR da ich da doch etwas auf Rollwiederstand achten möchte. Bleibt wieder die Frage ob die auf meine Felgen passen würden, rein theoretisch müssten se ja schmaler sein als FA in 2.4 welcher ja serienmäßig verbaut wird, und speziell die mary dürfte auch bei recht hohem Druck von ~3bar besser grippen als der FA mit selbem druck!?

Also umso länger ich Foren wälze umso unentschlossener werde ich und weiss garnicht mehr was zu meinem Stereo passt. Für neue Laufräder fehlt aber leider nötiges kleingeld um auf nummer sicher zu gehen, zudem fahre ich kein tubeless. Ich sehs schon kommen, am ende bleibst bei dem FA um sicher zu sein das se passen und ich versuch etwas mitm druck unter 3bar zu gehen am VR um besseren grip zu haben.


----------



## Kharne (3. Januar 2014)

Gescheite Laufräder müsssen kein Vermögen kosten! Slx Nabe mit Track Mack Evo kostet 
dich bei Actionsports keine 300€, noch nen Kasten Bier einkalkuliert für jemanden der 
zentrieren kann und gut ist. Ist dann halt deutlich schwerer als der 1600er, aber das 
macht das deutliche Mehr an Maulweite mehr als wett! Die Track Mack ist jetzt natürlich 
Extrembeispiel, mit ner AmRide hast du auch schon deutlich mehr Maulweite bei knapp 
250 Gramm weniger Gewicht als die Track Mack.

Die MagicMarry wär mir für den Sommer zu viel, vor allem reißen der am HR die Stollen aus. 
Mein Tippp OnOne Chunkey Monkey: Mehr Grip im Nassen als HD und FA, Rollwiderstand ok, 
deutlich stabilerer Karkasse.


----------



## Peppi84 (5. Januar 2014)

das es nicht gleich dtswiss laufräder sein müssen ist mir schon klar um den geldbeutel zu schonen jedoch sind neue laufräder aktuell einfach nicht drin. Hab nun fürs hr erstmal nen neuen fa geordert, ans vr kommt dann hochstwahrscheinlich ne magic mary in 2.35. Laut cube sind reifenbreiten bis zu 2.4 freigegeben, wie eben die Original verbauten fa. Hab heut mal die Innen weite gemessen, sind bei den xpw1600 19,4mm, sollen ja eh umgelabelte m1800er sein, und selbst mit etwas mehr Druck sollte die mary besseren grip haben als der fa. Lenker ist auch bestellt wobei ich heute mal den lenker meines alten ht eingebaut hab und positiv überrascht war. Sieht zumindest optisch schonmal bombe aus. Ist n speci demo riser in 750mm, wenn der syntace also nicht passt kommt der wieder dran.


----------



## wickedstyle (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

was für Maße haben die Huber Buchsen für ein 2009er Stereo?
Gibt es derzeit ein Angebot für einen Lagersatz der unter 80€ liegt?


----------



## JDEM (5. Januar 2014)

Lagersatz kannst du dir einzeln zusammenkaufen, gibt hier irgendwo ne Auflistung der benötigten Lager. Huberbuchsen 55 und 19mm breit, wird der Stefan Huber aber auch wissen.


----------



## wickedstyle (5. Januar 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wäre jemand noch so nett und kann mir den Link zu der Auflistung schicken?

*Hab's gefunden!*


----------



## Peppi84 (7. Januar 2014)

...so ich bins nochmal, heute kamen die "teile" ans bike, der Syntace ist schon ein ziemlicher prügel. Hätte nicht gedacht das die 6cm mehr so krass ausfallen würden, man sitzt nun viel entspannter weil offener auf dem Bike, ist dennoch erstmal ne gewöhnungssache. Zum neuen Fat Albert am HR hab ich mir mal endlich ein manometer gegönnt da eine zuverlässige messung am Kompressor aufgrund der sv Ventile ja nicht möglich war. Da hats mich bald aus den Latschen gekippt, hab das HR meist einfach vollgepumt bis es ordentlich hart war und nicht viel nachgegeben hat wenn ich mich draufgesetzt hab, heute selbiges und zum Kontrollieren mal den Airmax Pro von Schwalbe dran....1,9bar . so viel zum thema Daumentest. Dabei nahm ich seit jeher an das da mehr druck drauf ist, soviel zur Daumendruckmethode. Dabei ist der Reifen bretthart, ist mir ein rätsel wie man da dann noch mehr luft rein bekommt. Hatte erst das gefühl das gerät ist kaputt, jedoch gaben weitere Tests nach kurzen druck ablassen nachvollziehbare werte. Werd das ganze demnächst mal noch an der Tanke testen.

Fahre jetzt 1,5bar am VR und 1,96bar am HR.

Ein zwei Fragen hätte ich da noch an die versierteren unter euch in sachen Dämpfung. Zwecks dem RP23 hab ich heut nochmal geschaut wie die Einstellungen sind, diese wären: Rebound tune M, Velocity Tune M, boost valve 200. Kann mir mal einer von euch das erklären was das nun alles heissen soll und wie ich das in den Griff bekomm das der dämpfer nciht so durchrauscht? Bei der heutigen proberunde nur mal eben nen Bordstein runter und schon ging der dämfer wieder zu ~70% rein, und das bei 20% sag und 215psi. Hab schon von den Shims gehört welche man einsetzen kann sowie das die verwendung von Bushings von huber der Dämpfer besser reagiert. Bushings scheinen jedoch noch fit zu sein da der hinterbau normal arbeitet, zudem hab ich ehrlich gesagt schiss da selber Hand an zu legen, bei sowas hab ich meist 2 linke Hände und zehn Daumen.

Gibts zudem ähnliche möglichkeiten bei der Revelation rlt air 2 step (dual position) das diese besser anspricht? Soll heissen auch bei der fahr ich mit ~195psi, beim Bremsen taucht se gern mal gut ein jedoch kann ich auch mit absichtlichem belasten nicht den ganzen Federweg ausschöpfen, lediglich so 70%, sag ist auch hier zwischen 20 und 30%.

Grüße.
Robert


----------



## Kharne (7. Januar 2014)

Am RP23 kann man genau 2 Sachen machen: Huberbuchsen und Tuning bei TfTuned
oder Tonne. Du kannst natürlich auch Toxo Geld in den Rachen schmeißen, aber ob 
dann was rauskommt, was dir passt? 

Bei der Rev kannst du ne SoloAir Einheit mit neuer RCT3 Dämpfung einbauen, 
ansonsten hast du da nicht mehr viele Optionen, bis auf ne neue Gabel.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Januar 2014)

@Peppi84

die Revelation sollte auf jeden Fall mal geöffnet und geölt worden sein.
Da RS ja scheinbar gerne bei der Schmierung ab Werk spart ist das der erste Tipp.
(siehe Sektor/Revelation Thread)
Dann entweder umbauen auf Solo Air oder Coil.
Zu guter letzt dann auf RCT3 umbauen.

ich bau meine jetzt erstmal auf Coil (DualPosition der Sektor, ist am günstigsten) um und schmier sie neu ab.
Dann geht sie evtl. noch zum Lord Helmchen um die Dämpfung anzupassen.

Beim Dämpfer ist das Problem beim Stereo ja das der hinterbau ne verk..murkste Kennlinie hat.
Degressiv ist totalstens dämlich.
Da hilft wohl nur ein Luftdämpfer der ordentlich Progressiv ist.
Also eher kleine Luftkammper oder Kammer spacern, ist aber glaub ich hier öfter das Thema gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (7. Januar 2014)

Beim Stereo gehts noch, Problem ist, dass viele mit zu wenig Druck rumfahren, weil zu viel Reibung 
im Hinterbau entsteht. Wenn die weg ist und der Druck auf nem vernünftigen Level ist kommt das 
nächste Problem: Die Druckstufe ist stark unterdämpft, deswegen rauscht der Dämpfer auch so stark 
durch. Wirklich degressiv ist der Hinterbau mit kleiner Luftkammer nicht mehr, etwas mehr Endprogression 
wäre nett, aber an sich ist es ok.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Januar 2014)

Der hinterbau ist immer degressiv, das liegt ja nicht am eingesetzen Dämpfer sondern an der kinematik.

Das Propain Headline startet am hinterbau z.B. linear um zum schluß leicht progressiv zu enden.

Mit dem Dämpfer der am Ende sehr progressiv wird kannst du das ganze im Stereo dann halbwegs ausbügeln.
Dämpfung hilft das man nicht durch den Federweg rauscht, aber das ganze damit zu ändern ist nicht im Sinne des erfinders.


----------



## Kharne (7. Januar 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Der hinterbau ist immer degressiv, das liegt ja nicht am eingesetzen Dämpfer sondern an der kinematik.



Ok, falsch formuliert, das Gesamtsystem ist mit kleiner Luftkammer nichtmehr böse degressiv. 



> Dämpfung hilft das man nicht durch den Federweg rauscht, aber das ganze damit zu ändern ist nicht im
> Sinne des erfinders.



So unterdämpft wie der RP23 ist, ist das durchaus sinnvoll. Da hat Cube halt einfach den nächstbesten 
(günstigsten) Dämpfer eingekauft, ohne auf die Abstimmung zu achten, macht doch jeder so...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Januar 2014)

Nicht jeder aber es kommt durchaus vor.


----------



## Kharne (7. Januar 2014)

Bestes Beispiel: Litevill 601 mit DHX Air


----------



## Pizzaplanet (7. Januar 2014)

Im Headline werkelt ja ein Rct3 High volume und das passt auch ganz gut.
HG Dämpfer im stereo sind allerdings kontraproduktiv. 
Im Headline spricht der Dämpfer So recht sensibel an hat aber dann genug progression am Ende.

Kommt halt bei den Herstellern drauf an ob die ihre Produkte ordentlich, am besten selber, testen oder halt kaufen was gerade günstig ist ohne zu überlegen.


----------



## Peppi84 (8. Januar 2014)

@Kharne , war gestern noch im shop wo ich mein bike gekauft habe, die meinten erst da müsste man halt den dämpfer einschicken, n service müsste ohnehin da gemacht werden!? hab letztens das Video von pinkbike gesehen bezüglich von einsetzen von spacern. da hab ich mich unweigerlich gefragt was die da alles zerlegen wollen? Gut, n service kann schon sein, jedoch bin ich dieses jahr nciht viel gefahren und da wo ich im moment noch downhill zu sagen würde sagen einige von euch sicher flowtrail^^

Heute kam dann der Anruf, der Dämpfer würde nicht eingeschickt werden müssen und die kosten für space wären ca. 30€ plus 50€ für einbau 

Huberbuchsen sind demnächst dran, die originalen geben zwar ncoh keinen mucks von sich und laufen wie am anfang aber man weiss ja nie. Einschicken zu tftuned werd ich wohl nicht machen da mir die wartezeit einfach zu lang ist, toxo bekommt jedoch auch nix von mir. eher schau ich mal bei mountainbikes.net vorbei, der hat auch nen laden und ist nicht weit von mir. soweit ich weiss ist er autorisierter servicepunkt.

@Pizzaplanet umbau auf solo air/ coil??? wie ist das gemeint und wie geht das von statten, bitte klär mich auf. bin ehrlich gesagt schon am überlegen ne andere gabel zuzulegen wenn die kohle für da ist, vllt ne sektor gold coil http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...1;menu=1000,2,121;mid=95;pgc=65:226;orderby=2 andernfalls vllt sogar ne pike oder neuere Revelation, wobei ich ehrlich gesagt den überblick verloren habe was da die "besseren" modelle sind.

Grüße

Robert


----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. Januar 2014)

Lies dich mal durch den Sektor/Revelation Thread, da steht alles zum Umbau auf Soloair oder Coil.

Ist auf jeden Fall günstiger wie neu kaufen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Januar 2014)

Die Sektor Gold Coil kannst du dir meiner Meinung nach sparen, sie hat die gleiche Dämpfung wie in deiner Rev, währe also abgesehen vom Federmedium kein Unterschied. Ich hab meine Revelation Air U Turn auf Dual Position Coil umgebaut. Deutlich besseres Federverhalten, u.a. bessere Ausnutzung des Federwegs und kein Durchsacken mehr.
Gerade mit der Dual Positon Air Einheit haben viele Probleme wg. absacken gehabt. Für den Umbau brauchst du nur eine DPC Einheit der Sektor (<40€). Der Umbau ist einfach, Topkappe abschrauben->Federeinheit unten lösen->rausziehen->DPC Einheit rein->oben/unten festziehen. Außerdem muss ggf. eine Negativfeder eingesetzt werden, entweder O-Ringe auf dem Zugstufenkolben oder originale Sektorzugstufe mit kleiner Stahlfeder drauf. Theoretisch kann die Stahlfeder der DPC Einheit auch Kratzer auf der Innenseite des Standrohrs verursachen, so dass du die Air Einheit nicht mehr nutzen kannst.

Findest du alles in dem Tech Thread wie Pizzaplanet schon geschrieben hat, bei Fragen meld dich einfach nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (8. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich ganz gut gelaunt bin mach ich vielleicht ein paar Bilder beim Umbau ;-)
Heute.kamen die Huber Bushings und morgen sollte die dp coil eintreffen.


----------



## psx0407 (9. Januar 2014)

wenn du die bushings drin hast, erzähl` doch mal, wie du von der oberen aufnahme die größe breite "walze" aus dem dämpferaufnahme gebracht hast und nach tausch der bushings wieder zurückgemacht hast.

gruß.

psx0407


----------



## Pizzaplanet (9. Januar 2014)

Is wohl uninteressant für dich es sein denn du fährst Headline ;-)


----------



## psx0407 (9. Januar 2014)

@Pizzaplanet 
`tschuldigung, ich dachte ich wäre im cube stereo-thread.   

@alle stereo-fahrer
wie bekommt man vom ausgebauten dämpfer das röhrchen im oberen dämpferauge am einfachsten bzw. mit minimalen mitteln raus und mittig wieder rein?
habe keinen schraubstock daheim und möchte auch keinen krätzer in den dämpfer machen...

psx0407


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich kannst du es irgendwie rauspressen, versuch erstmal, ob du es mit einer Zange drehen kannst. Beim Einbauen nimmt der Dämpfer spätestens beim Festziehen wieder die mittlere Position ein.


----------



## toyoraner (10. Januar 2014)

psx0407 schrieb:


> @Pizzaplanet
> `tschuldigung, ich dachte ich wäre im cube stereo-thread.
> 
> @alle stereo-fahrer
> ...




Den neue Bolzen bekommst du mit der Hand drauf - der flutscht!
Für raus sollte man sich was bauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordwald (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

der Lack meines 09er Stereo's hat über die Jahre sehr gelitten und ich möchte den Rahmen neu lackieren lassen. Bei der Demontage des Rahmens scheitere ich an den Umlenkhebeln. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Hebel von der Welle lösen kann?


----------



## JDEM (12. Januar 2014)

Abschrauben. Der rechte Umlenkhebel ist mit der Welle verschraubt, also einfach runterdrehen.


----------



## Cirest (15. Januar 2014)

ahoi, kennt jemand den gewichtsunterschied zwischen den alten (2012) stereo carbon und alu modellen? 18" 

vielen dank


----------



## Vincy (15. Januar 2014)

Ca 500-600g.


----------



## Cirest (15. Januar 2014)

danke dir!


----------



## toyoraner (11. Februar 2014)

He ihr Stereoaner,

Habt ihr schonmal die Kettenlinie beim Stereo genau bestimmt, ist die so schlecht?
Ich habe auf 2x10 umgerüstet und muss die Race Face Kurbel auf 51,5mm Kettenlinie spacern, damit es richtig läuft.
Bei kleinerer Kettenlinie läuft es mit dem kleinsten Ritzel misserabel - sprich hängt immer wieder.

Grüßle

Dirk


----------



## Kharne (11. Februar 2014)

Ich fahre ne XT 3-fach Kurbel mit 22-32-Bash. Schaltet 1a. 22-36 ging auch noch, 
aber da hat der Umwerfer dann angefangen zu mucken und musste perfekt ausgerichtet 
werden, damit er schaltet. Hinten an der Kasette hab ich 0 Probleme.


----------



## toyoraner (11. Februar 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich fahre ne XT 3-fach Kurbel mit 22-32-Bash. Schaltet 1a. 22-36 ging auch noch,
> aber da hat der Umwerfer dann angefangen zu mucken und musste perfekt ausgerichtet
> werden, damit er schaltet. Hinten an der Kasette hab ich 0 Probleme.



Ja meine 3fach XT lief vorher auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## Mr.Worf (11. Februar 2014)

Hi Stereoristen...
Welcher war nochmal ein guter  Tapered Steuersatz?
Kann dieser passen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a102768/steuersatz-40-zs49-1-1-8-schwarz.html
Ist ein IS49.
Möchte nicht alles zerlegen zum messen! 


gruß...


----------



## Vincy (11. Februar 2014)

Das ist kein tapered, sondern 1.5" für 1 1/8" Schaft (ZS49/30). Du brauchst Unten aber *ZS49/40*.
ZS49 ist in tapered äußerst selten. Kenne da nur den FSA Gravity 2. Ansonsten Unten einen flachen EC49/40 verwenden (zB von CC).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppi84 (23. Februar 2014)

Hey ihr stereoraner, ich hab n problem, mein Stereo Team 2011 knackt/knarzt beim Pedalieren, teilweise auch ohne treten beim leichten rollen. Hab den thread zwar überflogen aber nix richtig gefunden? Kennt jmd das problem? Hab erst die Kurbel im Verdacht, das die Schrauben nicht genau gleich angezogen sind, jedoch trat es auch hin und wieder auf wenn man auf halbwegs ebenen untergrund rollen lässt. Beim pedalieren ist der effekt jedoch verstärkt, speziell in niedrigeren Gängen. Könnten das evtl auch die Buchsen sein? hab bis dato ca 900km mit den Originalen zurückgelegt. Der Hinterbau arbeitet zwar nach wie vor (typisch rp23 eher schlecht siehe meine Vorigen Beiträge) aber dieses knacksen und geklicker nervt tierisch, es geht ja nicht nur bergab 

Bezgl. des Rp23, hat mal jmd andere Dämpfer ausprobiert, ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir einfach den Service zu schenken und sobald der dämpfer nicht mehr will nen Monarch einzubauen, den bekomm ich wenigstens bei mountainbikes.net genau angepasst?!


----------



## Anselmus (24. Februar 2014)

Sattelstütze evtl?
Mal die Achse losdrehen und wieder festziehen.
Speiche locker?

Das waren bei mir die Auslöser für Knarzen/Knacken bisher.


----------



## toyoraner (24. Februar 2014)

Hinterbaulager bzw.Drehpunkte wären eine Möglicheit also Horstlink oder Wippe z.Bsp.! Musste alles mal checken auf Verschmutzung und Festigkeit. Sattelgestellt hatte ich auch mal, war einfach Schmutz.

Meinen RP23 hatte ich diesen Winter zum Service und haben ihn mir anpassen lassen(ist im Preis fürn Service inklusive) - Luftkammerreduzierung, Druckstufenanpassung. Hab gestern die erste Ausfahrt hinter mir und ich muss sagen arbeitet jetzt saugut.


----------



## 68erandy (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute !!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Cube Stereo HPA Baujahr 2008 Marsh Guard für die Schwinge. Da die neueren Modelle leider nicht passen.Hat jemand ein Tip für mich, wo man diesen Artikel bekommen kann ohne gleich seine Großmutter zu verkaufen Anbei ein Foto um was es überhaupt geht ..


----------



## Maas89 (10. März 2014)

Ich hätte mal eine Fragen zum Thema Reifen. Ich würde gerne von Schwalbe auf Conti umsteigen. Eigentlich dachte ich vorne an Rubber Queen/ Trail King und hinten an Mountain King 2. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage welche Größe ich denn fahren soll, bisher fahre ich 2,4er?


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. März 2014)

Ohne Reifendiskussionen anfangen zu wollen, aber ich hatte die Conti Gummikönigin und bin wieder auf den Fetten Albert umgestiegen. Die RubberQueen ist echt nur für trocken, da er sich bei Schlamm rartzfatz zu setzt. Auf Fälle rate ich Dir aber bei 2,4er zu bleiben.


----------



## Anselmus (11. März 2014)

Mal meine Erfahrungen dazu:

Hatte, nachdem die Stangen-Albert fertig waren, hinten Maxxis Ardent 2,4" und vorne Maxxis Minion 2,5" probiert. Wenns trocken ist, super. Setzt sich aber auch schnell zu, bei uns in der Gegend hasts auch sehr lehmigen Boden. Allerdings hat der merklich mehr gebremst.

Hab jetzt 2,4" Mountain King vorne und 2,4" Cross King hinten. Bin mit der Kombi zufrieden. Ist vielleicht bisschen flotter als die Alberts, aber obs mehr oder weniger Grip hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Allerdings setzen sich die Contis nicht zu bei schlechtem Wetter.


----------



## Maas89 (12. März 2014)

Danke für eure Erfahrungsberichte  Ich werde es vorerst mal so machen das ich den Rubber Queen in 2.4 (hier günstig im Bikemarkt bekommen) und hinten den MK II in 2.4 fahren werde. Ich denke das wird ganz gut.


----------



## Maas89 (15. März 2014)

Jetzt hätte ich doch noch eine Frage. Ich hab die Reifen jetzt bekommen. Was für einen Druck würdet ihr fahren? Vorne Rubber Queen und hinten Mountainking. 

Auf der Verpackung steht was von 3-4 Bar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (15. März 2014)

Grade so viel, dass du keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen und Abknicken der Reifen kriegst.


----------



## Maas89 (16. März 2014)

Danke für den Tipp  Jedoch wäre ich für Werte in Bar sehr dankbar  Meine FAT Albert fahre ich so mit 2,2-2,4 Bar. Aber bei den Contis steht ja was von 3-4 Bar.


----------



## Kharne (16. März 2014)

Ich fahre vorne 1,2 und hinten 1,5 Bar.

Jetzt fang nicht an auf schmalen Felgen mit Papierreifen und dünnen Schläuche so Drücke fahren zu wollen 

Versuch ob du unter 2 gehen kannst, wenn du dir dann nen Snakebite holst weißt du, dass es zu wenig Luft war


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. März 2014)

Bei mir müssen es hinten mit 2.4er Wildrockr auf Flow schon mind. 1,8 sein, vll bessert sich die Fahrtechnik diese Saison etwas...vorne kanns deutlich weniger sein, ähnlich wie bei kharne.


----------



## Maas89 (16. März 2014)

Ok dann werd ich das mal ausprobieren  Also nichts geben auf die Empfehlung vom Hersteller?


----------



## toyoraner (17. März 2014)

Sorry Leute, ich will ja nicht rummeckern, aber könntet ihr vielleicht eure Reifensetupgespräche in das passende Techtalk-Forum verlegen.
Hier geht es doch um Sachen, die das alte Stereo betreffen. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Worf (18. März 2014)

Hi Leuts,
habe mein Stereo, erfolgreich mit ner 160mm Pike aufgerüstet.
Uphill, kann ich nichts negatives feststellen...
Downhill, einfach.... 


 

und: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1585774?in=set

Gruß....


----------



## slmslvn (19. März 2014)

Wie verhält es sich denn mit der agilität? Radstand ist ja größer geworden, merkt man das?


----------



## Mr.Worf (19. März 2014)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Wie verhält es sich denn mit der agilität? Radstand ist ja größer geworden, merkt man das?


Nö, bis jetzt nicht....

Komme genau so gut um die gleichen engen Stellen rum, wie vorher. Hat mich selber überrascht.
Auf die Absenkung habe ich auch verzichtet.....
Fahre nen 45mm Vorbau, den hatte ich aber schon vorher drauf!


----------



## Silvermoon (19. März 2014)

68erandy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !!
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Cube Stereo HPA Baujahr 2008 Marsh Guard für die Schwinge. Da die neueren Modelle leider nicht passen.Hat jemand ein Tip für mich, wo man diesen Artikel bekommen kann ohne gleich seine Großmutter zu verkaufen Anbei ein Foto um was es überhaupt geht ..Anhang anzeigen 275476 Anhang anzeigen 275476



Meintest du das Cube Muddy Board Carbon???
Guckst du hier 
http://www.nano-bike-parts.de/Cube-Muddy-Board-Carbon


----------



## Vincy (19. März 2014)

Nein, er sucht es vom alten Modell (bis 2008). Dort ist eine andere Schwinge verbaut, daher passt es nicht.


----------



## 68erandy (21. März 2014)

Danke Silvermoon und Vincy ! Ich habe das Problem mit dem Marshguard für 10 Euro gelöst !


----------



## Bluntz (27. März 2014)

Meine neue alte Kurbel!  Das standard shimano teil des stereos 2012 in rot eloxiert von user mad-line und dazu ein schwarz goldenes force flow 32T Kettenblatt! Geil oder Geil?


----------



## 68erandy (28. März 2014)

was hast Du vor damit !! Nur up and downhill oder kommt da noch ein 36er Blatt noch davor ? Schönes Tretlager bald zu schade für den ersten Sturz !! ;-)


----------



## Anselmus (28. März 2014)

Geil, willauch


----------



## Bluntz (28. März 2014)

Nee da kommt kein 36T dran. Mir passt 32T für up und downhill am besten, zumindest so lange es nicht alpin wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Worf (28. März 2014)

Da sieht schon Porno aus! Wäre mal eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## ralf131 (2. April 2014)

Hi,

habe ein paar Fragen an euch Erfahrenen:

Wo liegt der Unterschied zu den Pro Modellen?
Worauf sollte man beim Kauf unbedingt achten?
Was haltet ihr von einem Cube Stereo HPA Teamline (generell nicht aufs aktuelle Modell bezogen, falls vorhanden)?
Sind die Pro Varianten oder die Team Varianten besser?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Cirest (2. April 2014)

hab noch nen neuen "alten" rahmen beim schlierseer-radhaus aufgetrieben mit nem 2012er Dämpfer  Bin gespannt wie sich der im Verlgeich zum 2009er fährt


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. April 2014)

Was ist mit dem alten Rahmen passiert?


----------



## Cirest (4. April 2014)

hatte ihn verkauft und ihn durch n' banshee spitfire ersetzt


----------



## Kharne (4. April 2014)

Kommt mir bekannt vor, will meins durch ein Rune ersetzen


----------



## Cirest (4. April 2014)

mit dem spitfire war ich schneller, sein hinterbau war um einiges fluffiger und auch der aufbau war edler. in sachen fahrspaß konnte es dem stereo aber nicht das wasser reichen (für mich persönlich). is halt doch nicht alles gold was glänzt  (kashima ausgenommen )


----------



## cemetery (4. April 2014)

Weiß gerade zufällig jemand was für eine Kassette beim 2014er Stereo 160 SUPER HPC SL 27.5 mit der XT Schaltgruppe verbaut ist? In den technischen Daten finde ich dazu irgendwie gar nichts


----------



## Bikeschreck (7. April 2014)

Hallo Leute, bräuchte mal Hilfe bei der Suche für einen Alternativdämpfer für mein 2010 er Cube Stereo. Verbaut ist ein Fox Float RP23, 190er Länge und 51 mm Hub. Rebound Tune ist *M*, Velocity Tune ist *M* sowie Boost Valve Tune ist 200. Mir hat es jetzt 2 mal die Dichtung aus der Luftkammer geschossen. Entweder muss ein neuer Fox her, oder Rockshox, aber welchen? Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen, wäre echt dankbar.
Gruß Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (7. April 2014)

Lass das Ding von TfTuned auf Push Innereien umbauen, oder warte (wie ich  ) auf das Piston Kit von Fast.
Oder bau dir nen Monarch RT3 ein, Compression brauchste nen H Tune, Rebound dürfte M gehen.


----------



## Jobo21 (7. April 2014)

Ich glaub nicht das Tftuned schnell genug ist.
Holger fährt nämlich ende April in Bikeurlaub 
Gibts evt erfahrungsberichte vom Rock Shox Monarch im Stereo?


----------



## Kharne (7. April 2014)

Einfach mal anrufen, die sind nämlich ehrlich mit der Bearbeitungszeit


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. April 2014)

Cirest schrieb:


> mit dem spitfire war ich schneller, sein hinterbau war um einiges fluffiger und auch der aufbau war edler. in sachen fahrspaß konnte es dem stereo aber nicht das wasser reichen (für mich persönlich). is halt doch nicht alles gold was glänzt  (kashima ausgenommen )



Interessant, kannst du die Ausschlussgründe näher erläutern? Ich mein, du verzichtest ja jetzt anscheinend immerhin auf Kashima? ...


----------



## ToyDoll (12. April 2014)

Mal ne Frage:

Hab mich nach langen Hin und Her dazu entschieden mein altes Stereo nun doch zu behalten.
Hatte zwischenzeitlich das ein oder andere neuere Bike untern Hintern und muss sagen, das alte Stereo hält -
bis aufs Gewicht - immer noch locker mit 
Das Einzige was ich an den neueren Kisten zu schätzen gelernt habe ist der 27,5" Standart. 
Im direkten Vergleich merkt man doch schon einen ordentlichen Unterschied in Sachen Überrollverhalten. 

Nun würde ich gerne meine alte 160 mm Fox 36 durch eine 150 mm Pike oder eine 140 mm Revelation mit 650B VR ersetzen.
Hoffe so einerseits das Überrollverhalten zu verbessern und gleichzeitig ein wenig Gewicht zu sparen.

Hat jemand evtl. damit schon mal Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. April 2014)

Irgendjemand hatte definitiv schonmal das Vorderrad mit 650B drinnen, war hier irgendwo im Thread erwähnt aber mir fällt der Name des Users nicht mehr ein, zur Not mal das Thema durchsuchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Worf (21. April 2014)

*@ToyDoll* Naja, ich bezweifle da wirkliche Vorteile. Das was du an der Gabel sparst, legst du doch an Gewicht am VR wieder zu, oder? 
Dann Einbauhöhe, plus eventuelle Tapered Steuersatz, plus 650B = vieleicht Chopper?
Ich kann mich natürlich auch täuschen, deshalb würde ich erstmal alles berechnen...
Ich habe auf ne 160er Pike umgebaut und die Veränderungen an der Geo hielten sich noch in Grenzen.

Gruß Mr. Worf


----------



## Kharne (21. April 2014)

Ich find ne leichte Gabel im Stereo fehl am Platz, der Bock ist mit leichter Front extrem hecklastig.


----------



## Teuflor (22. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier.. habe gerade ein Rahmenset für meine Freundin gekauft, bestehend aus Rahmen + Dämpfer + eine Hand voll Anbauteilen.

Jetzt bin ich am suchen was für Gabel / Steuersatz da rein passt. Müsste ja ein 1 1/8 Steuerrohr sein.
Da frag ich mich, wie bekommt hier manch einer eine Pike rein die ja nur als tapered angeboten wird ?!
Hinterbau ist ja ein X12/142er Standard, richtig?

Besten dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Kharne (22. April 2014)

Das Stereo hat schon lange nen 1.5 Schaft  Du brauchst nen Steuersatz für ZS49(28)/EC49(40), wenn du ne depperte Gabel verbauen willst.


----------



## Teuflor (22. April 2014)

Ach das Steuerrohr ist 1.5?? Is ja super! Dann kann ich ja alle depperten Gabeln nutzen mit dem Steuersatzdaten die du verlinkt hast!
Besten Dank für die Info!


----------



## Kharne (22. April 2014)

Denk dran, dass das Bike für ne 520er Gabel ausgelegt ist. 520er so fand ich zu tief, 520+EC finde ich gut, aber 545+EC wäre imho zu viel für nen 16er oder 18er Rahmen.


----------



## Teuflor (23. April 2014)

OK besten dank nochmal! Hab auf eine Revelation 2013 oder 2014 abgesehen. Hat 529 Einbauhöhe bei 150mm
Gibts Vorschläge was für Gabeln noch gut passen würden? Danke!



edit #1:
wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verclickt hab, müsste ja auch ein ZS als untere Lagerschale gehen, damit würde sich das nochmals verringern und der Revelation würde nichts im Weg stehen.
Stimmt das so was ich mir da zusammen getüftelt hab?

edit #2:
na alles quark, wäre ja dann nicht tapered..
Also doch ein EC

edit #3:

@Kharne
Wie lang ist bei dir der Gabelschaft in etwa?

Danke!


----------



## Vincy (24. April 2014)

Mit ZS49 kannst da nur 1 1/8" Gabelschaft verwenden. Für tapered Schaft brauchst dann Unten EC49/40! Dadurch hast dann aber ca 15mm mehr Einbauhöhe! Ist zwar machbar, aber bei dem Stereo nicht so ideal. Allenfalls wenn man eher mehr abfahrtsorientiert ist, dann sollte man aber eher ein anderes Bike bevorzugen (zb Fritzz).
Beim Stereo dann lieber 1 1/8" Gabelschaft nehmen, damit muß man dann weniger Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Teuflor (24. April 2014)

Das Problem ist ja ... das es nicht wirklich viele Gabeln mit 1 1/8 gibt!
Besonders nicht gebraucht und gerade verfügbar... und ich möchte eine "neuere" Gabel einbauen also 2011 Aufwärts.


----------



## Kharne (24. April 2014)

Wie schon gesagt, das Bike kann schon gerne ne 20mm höhere Front vertragen, nur 45mm (Pike + EC) werden dann halt doch zu viel.

Fritzz (das Alte)? Der Hinterbau ist so scheisse, da bleibste lieber beim Stereo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (24. April 2014)

Die haben den gleichen Hinterbauprinzip. 
Und wenn schon mehr Einbauhöhe, dann lieber mit mehr Federweg.


----------



## Vincy (24. April 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich find ne leichte Gabel im Stereo fehl am Platz, der Bock ist mit leichter Front extrem hecklastig.


 
Das Problem liegt dann eher bei dir (sehr hohes Fahrergewicht, ungünstige Sitzposition/Gewichtsverteilung).


----------



## Kharne (24. April 2014)

Ne, liegt daran, dass der Rahmen wirklich extrem hecklastig ist


----------



## Vincy (24. April 2014)

Wenn die Sattelstütze stark herausgezogen ist, dann wird da die Gewichtsverteilung ungünstiger. Das liegt an dem ungünstigen Sitzrohrwinkel (real, verändert sich da proportional). Mit einer höheren Gabeleinbauhöhe wird es dann aber eher noch mehr verstärkt. Nicht das Gabelgewicht ist daran schuld, sondern die Geometrieveränderung (dadurch auch die Gewichtsverteilung).


----------



## AliLeser (24. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

bin zwar schon lange hier im Forum angemeldet aber war noch nie so wirklich aktiv.
Da ich es eigentlich sehr interessant finde über Bikes und co zu philosophieren, wollte ich mich mal hier mit einklinken 

kurz mal zu mir:
- maschinenbaustudent
-ehemaliger Leistungssportler (Skilanglauf)
-20 Jahre alt...

mein Bike:

Cube Stereo von 2010 (140mm).
- RS Lyrik dpa mit 160mm
- Fox RP23 Dämpfer
- Mavic Crossline LRS (2,4er Fat Albert montiert)
- Shimano XT Schaltung (3x9) mit SLX Kurbel
- Avid Elixir 5 Bremsen mit 200mm v/h...

Was sagt ihr zu dem Bike? Bin bis jetzt eigentlich super zufrieden außer, dass ich meine üblichen Probleme mit dem Schaltwerk habe...xD
Das einzige was mich stört ist die fehlende vario stütze ^^


----------



## ToyDoll (25. April 2014)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> *@ToyDoll* Naja, ich bezweifle da wirkliche Vorteile. Das was du an der Gabel sparst, legst du doch an Gewicht am VR wieder zu, oder?
> Dann Einbauhöhe, plus eventuelle Tapered Steuersatz, plus 650B = vieleicht Chopper?
> Ich kann mich natürlich auch täuschen, deshalb würde ich erstmal alles berechnen...
> Ich habe auf ne 160er Pike umgebaut und die Veränderungen an der Geo hielten sich noch in Grenzen.
> ...


Also gewichtsmäßig liese sich im Vergleich zu jetzt ordentlich was machen, an der Gabel sind gut 500g zu holen, aber mit dem Lenkwinkel komm ich einfach nicht hin. Selbst mit semi-integrierten Steuersatz, wo es leider nur so n Billigteil von fsa gibt, wird es noch deutlich flacher als jetzt(65,8°) wenn man einigermaßen Federweg erhalten will..

Deswegen werd ichs erstmal so lassen und mich damit abfinden müssen dass man nichts mehr verbessern kann


----------



## Kharne (25. April 2014)

Es gibt genug passende Steuersätze, z.B. von Reset, kostet halt was mehr  Oder suchst du einen für ZS49(40)? Sowas gibts, aber wie lange der hält steht in den Sternen...


----------



## Teuflor (25. April 2014)

Meinst du sowas?
ZS49/40 O_O
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35295_Gravity-2-ZS49-28-6---ZS49-40-Steuersatz.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl= ZS49/28,6 - ZS49/40

bei dem Preis kann man den Steuersatz aber auch jährlich tauschen


----------



## Vincy (25. April 2014)

Wenn der so lange hält. 
So niedrig auch der Preis ist, so schlecht ist da auch dessen Qualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (25. April 2014)

Da freut sich das Steuerrohr, wenn man jährlich den Steuersatz wechselt.


----------



## Vincy (25. April 2014)

Ich kenne da Leute, die mußten den schon nach wenigen Wochen erneuern.
Schlechte Abdichtung und mickrige Lagerkugeln, dadurch hoher Verschleiss. Braucht zudem auch eine penible Lagereinstellung und häufige Wartung (säubern und einfetten).
Da würde ich eher die höhere Aufbauhöhe bei dem EC Steuersatz inkauf nehmen, bevor mit so einem Murks rum zu ärgern. Deswegen bieten andere Hersteller diese Bauform auch nicht an. Nookproof hat auch mal einen angeboten, inzwischen aber nicht mehr. Dachte, das FSA den auch schon nicht mehr im Programm haben. Vielleicht sind es auch nur noch Lagerbestände. So groß ist die Nachfrage da ja auch nicht.


----------



## ToyDoll (25. April 2014)

Genau das ding meinte ich, würde meinen Superspin nur ungern gegen sowas tauschen 
Leider der einzige mit dem man ne tapered Gabel in ein 1.5 Steuerrohr bekommt..
Aber das Projekt hat sich eh erledigt, das Stereo wird so lange gefahren bis der Rahmen den Geist aufgibt und dann durch ein richtiges 650B ersetzt.


----------



## Kharne (25. April 2014)

Wie schon gesagt, du brauchst nen ZS49(28)/EC49(40) Steuersatz, bspw. den Rest Konan C1...


----------



## ToyDoll (25. April 2014)

Ist mir bewusst, wollte aber keine EC unten verbauen um den Lenkwinkel nicht noch flacher werden zu lassen
=> unmöglich bei nem alten Stereo hinten 26 und vorne 27,5 zu fahren, wenn man noch einigermaßen Federweg vorne haben, aber keine DH Geo erzeugen möchte..


----------



## Mr.Worf (26. April 2014)

Ich habe nur kostengünstig den unteren Teil gewechselt:
_*11306390 | Steuerssatz STU 1.5"*
unten, traditionel mit 49.65
Größe: 1.5"
von Procraft.
http://www.procraft.de/de_de/p2/p2File/image?id=23&preset=original
_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ToyDoll (26. April 2014)

Ja die Pike bietet sich da super an, so niedrig wie die baut..
Hast du 150 oder 160 mm Federweg?


----------



## Mr.Worf (27. April 2014)

ToyDoll schrieb:


> Hast du 150 oder 160 mm Federweg?


160mm 
Passt und läuft gut... Siehe auch meine Bilder.
Gruß....


----------



## Cirest (3. Mai 2014)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Interessant, kannst du die Ausschlussgründe näher erläutern? Ich mein, du verzichtest ja jetzt anscheinend immerhin auf Kashima? ...



auf kashima verzicht ich nicht, da die gabel im angebot war. 

naja wenn ich rad fahr, will ich fahrspass. und der kommt bei mir weniger durch highspeed auf sondern durch action auf dem rad. das spiti fuhr sich auf dem gros meiner hometrails irgendwie leblos, ebenso wie die 29er die ich bisher gefahren bin. das cube gibt unter anderem viel mehr feedback vom boden.
hat ne super am geo und fährt sich für mich einfach total spritzig.
Ich hab aber sicher nen eigenen geschmack. ich bin das 2009er fast mit 0% sag gefahren, was mir dank der degressiven kennlinie spass gemacht hat.

nächste woche dürfts fertig sein


----------



## Vincy (8. Mai 2014)




----------



## Teuflor (8. Mai 2014)

@Cirest 
ich bau auch grad ein Stereo 09 auf und verzweifle ein wenig an der Zugführung.
Hab überall Löcher aber nix zum fest machen ... könntest du mir ein paar Bilder davon machen wenn du durch bist?
Danke!


----------



## Kharne (8. Mai 2014)

Am Besten besorgst du dir 3-fach Zugführungen von Alutech füsr´s Unterrohr und diese 1-fach von Alutech, die düfte aber auch jeder Händler grade da haben. Die kommen dann in die Bohrung oben am Unterrohr.
http://alutech-cycles.com/Kabelfuehrung-anschraubbar-Single-Typ
http://alutech-cycles.com/Kabelfuehrung-anschraubbar-X-Typ
http://alutech-cycles.com/Kabelfuehrung-anschraubbar-Double-Typ

Leider scheint es keine 4-fach Führungen mehr zu geben 
Edit: Hab sie gefunden: http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/catalog/product/view/id/55966/

Die Aufnahme unterm Unterrohr würde ich nicht nutzen, ein so verlegter Zug scheuert dir ruckzuck die Gabelkrone durch. Lieber den Umwerferzug auch über´s Unterrohr führen. Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## Teuflor (8. Mai 2014)

Hi,

vielen Dank!
Hab keinen Umwerfer, daher ist das schon mal etwas einfacher.

Bremsleitung hinten und Schaltzugführung hast du auf der Kettenstrebe unter der wippe dann durchgeführt? hmmmm gefällt mir persöhnlich jetzt nicht. Allerdings sind die von dir geposteten Zugfürungsklammern erste Sahne.
Aber sind ganz schön teuer! naja hilft ja nix


----------



## Kharne (8. Mai 2014)

Wie gesagt, die einfachen die ich ganz oben dran hab sollte eig jeder Radladen haben.
Die Zugverlegung ist so vorgesehen, wenn du über die Kettenstreben gehst kriegst du ausserdem nen beschissenen Knick in die Bremsleitung und ne riesige Schlaufe am Schaltzug.
Den Schaltzug würde ich komplett geschlossen verlegen, hab den mit 2 Kabelbindern an der Druckstrebe festgemacht. Wenn du den in den vorgesehenen Zughaltern offen verlegst kannst du den jeden Monat wechseln.

Und geh vorne auf jeden Fall über Kreuz 

Umwerfer: Ich warte auf die neue XTR Gruppe, da hat der Umwerfer seinen eigenen Zuganschlag, dann kann ich direkt am Sitzrohr vorbei gehen und muss nicht mehr unterm Tretlager durch. Vorausgesetzt ich kaufe mir vorher kein anderes Bike


----------



## Teuflor (8. Mai 2014)

ach ja.. hab den 2012er Hinterbau

Bild ist geliehen und diehnt zur Anschauung


----------



## Kharne (8. Mai 2014)

Genau so gehört´s sich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skydog73 (9. Mai 2014)

Moin,

@Teuflor: wenn Du immer noch auf der Suche nach 3-fach-Kabelhaltern bist, dann gäbe es hier noch eine etwas günstigere Version:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pd144dd6979e9b2da57be162176ac0aa2/Specialized-Cable-Guides.html

am Bike sieht´s dann so aus:






Grüsse aus Bärlin
Matthias


----------



## Lachnitt (9. Mai 2014)

@Vincy;@kharne & Rest of "Cube Stereo bis 2010" Fahrern

Danke für immer wieder tolle postings hier!
Artikel - wollte ich lesen
Halterungen such ich schon länger
Zugführung - viel zu viel Geraffel an der Kiste aber lässt sich nur mit Aufwand und Umbau umgehen

Somit Job erledigt vielen Dank
Ich wünsch mir einfach, dass ein paar solcher Spezialisten das "alte" Stereo noch lange fahren...
Immer noch ein sehr schickes Rad und die Performance wird wohl auch durch den Fahrer definiert.

Lachnitt


----------



## Teuflor (9. Mai 2014)

@skydog73 Danke für den Tip! Sagt mir schon eher zu der Preis  gibt auch für 2fach!
Dein Bilder geht leider nur nicht.


----------



## skydog73 (9. Mai 2014)

Ha! aber jetzt - sorry - 99% aller Fehler sitzen vor dem... na Du weisst schon...


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Mai 2014)

Cirest schrieb:


> auf kashima verzicht ich nicht, da die gabel im angebot war.
> 
> naja wenn ich rad fahr, will ich fahrspass. und der kommt bei mir weniger durch highspeed auf sondern durch action auf dem rad. das spiti fuhr sich auf dem gros meiner hometrails irgendwie leblos, ebenso wie die 29er die ich bisher gefahren bin. das cube gibt unter anderem viel mehr feedback vom boden.
> hat ne super am geo und fährt sich für mich einfach total spritzig.
> ...



 Dann Berichte mal, ob du zum 09er einen unterschied merkst, soweit ich weiss hat sich die Geometrie ja nicht verändert...

Interessanter Zeitungsartikel, allerdings kann man den Dämpfer bei den pre-2013 Modellen auch während der Fahrt bedienen  

Für meins gab es eine Sektor mit 150mm und 20mm steckachse, Bild kommt die Tage...


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Mai 2014)

Da isset...


----------



## Cirest (17. Mai 2014)

konnts krankheitsbedingt leider noch nicht fahren. aber aufgebaut is es. da ich beim aufziehen des hinterrades sage und schreibe 4 reifenheber abgerissen habe, hab ich proforma mal nen kenda rauf getan.


----------



## Soldi (17. Mai 2014)

Cirest schrieb:


> konnts krankheitsbedingt leider noch nicht fahren. aber aufgebaut is es. da ich beim aufziehen des hinterrades sage und schreibe 4 reifenheber abgerissen habe, hab ich proforma mal nen kenda rauf getan.


Geiles Bike,
wie reißt man 4 Reifenheber ab?


----------



## Cirest (17. Mai 2014)

der trailking is ums verrecken hinten nicht reingegangen.  hatte vorne schon 2 verbraucht. hinten war dann schnell sense ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (17. Mai 2014)

Die CB LRS sind zum Heulen, wenn du da gescheite Reifen draufziehen willst.


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. Mai 2014)

Schaut ja schonmal ned schlecht aus, auch wenn es noch ein paar Baustellen gibt ;-)  . schonmal drüber nachgedacht dir Zughalterung der Sitzstrebe aufzufräsen? Kann ich nur empfehlen...

Und einige kenda reifen dürften besser sein als die meisten vermeintlich denken. Ich fahre vorne einen nevegal stick-E und würde ihn mir wieder holen, super grip, auch bei Nässe auf wurzeln und Steinen.


----------



## Cirest (18. Mai 2014)

nachgedacht hab ich darüber. bin noch am überlegen.


----------



## Teuflor (18. Mai 2014)

Wegen den Reifen Heber, kauf den topeak 1.2 Reifen Heber. Der macht seit Ewigkeiten einfach alles mit. Unverwüstlich, hab ich bis jetzt jeden noch so alten drahtreifen runter oder Rauf bekommen. Bin auch am Stereo aufbauen, habe grad nur noch ein Problem mit Schalthebel / Schaltwerk... Danach stell ich auch mal ein Bildchen ein  

PS, Leitungen musst auch noch kurzen   aber schöner Aufbau! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cirest (18. Mai 2014)

danke für den tipp


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. Mai 2014)

Ich werfe mal die Heber von Pedros ins Rennen, empfinde sie auch als unverwüstlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (18. Mai 2014)

Die Teile von Crankbrothers sind die Besten, die ich je in den Fingern hatte. Imho das Einzige, was man von der Firma kaufen kann.


----------



## Mr.Worf (19. Mai 2014)

Taugen die CB wirklich etwas?
Die bauen doch häufig teueren Kernschrott, oder nich.... 
Aber trotzdem ein sehr schönes, neues, "Alters" Stereo. 
 _*Cirest*_


----------



## toyoraner (20. Mai 2014)

Cirest schrieb:


> konnts krankheitsbedingt leider noch nicht fahren. aber aufgebaut is es. da ich beim aufziehen des hinterrades sage und schreibe 4 reifenheber abgerissen habe, hab ich proforma mal nen kenda rauf getan.


Sehr schön, aber etwas muss ich kritisieren, sorry. Vorn der wirre Leitungssalat vor dem Lenker ;-) ...


----------



## Kharne (20. Mai 2014)

Vor allem wird die Krone der Fox ruckzuck angescheuert sein, liegt an der bescheuerten Leitungsführung. Der einzige Weg die Krone ganz zu lassen ist den Zug für den Umwerfer über´s Unterrohr zu legen.


----------



## Anselmus (23. Mai 2014)

@toyoraner 
Geil! Was sind denn das für Laufräder?


----------



## Vincy (23. Mai 2014)

Anselmus schrieb:


> @toyoraner
> Geil! Was sind denn das für Laufräder?


 
Der LRS ist von den kranken Brüdern (crankbrothers)

http://www.crankbrothers.com/wheel_iodine.php
http://www.crankbrothers.com/wheel_cobalt.php


----------



## Kharne (23. Mai 2014)

Wer sich sowas kauft darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er in Läden gegrummel und verdrehte Augen sieht, wenn er wegen dem LRS vorbeikommt.

Pure Geldverschwendung die Dinger, es sei denn man baut ein Vitrinenbike auf.


----------



## Cirest (23. Mai 2014)




----------



## Soldi (24. Mai 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wer sich sowas kauft darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er in Läden gegrummel und verdrehte Augen sieht, wenn er wegen dem LRS vorbeikommt.
> 
> Pure Geldverschwendung die Dinger, es sei denn man baut ein Vitrinenbike auf.


Irgendwann landet jeder LRS im Schrott!


----------



## Mr.Worf (25. Mai 2014)

Ich erinnere mich wage an meine 5050X Pedalen von *CB*. Die ersten haben 120, die zweiten 50km gehalten. Schon Lagerspiel im Auslieferungszustand. Die waren nur noch für den Schrott gut...
Siehe auch den Test in der Bike Bravo. Lenker, Vorbau Kombi, total Ausfall von *CB*.
Da würde ich auch auf die Felgen schliessen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (25. Mai 2014)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich wage an meine 5050X Pedalen von *CB*. Die ersten haben 120, die zweiten 50km gehalten. Schon Lagerspiel im Auslieferungszustand. Die waren nur noch für den Schrott gut...
> Siehe auch den Test in der Bike Bravo. Lenker, Vorbau Kombi, total Ausfall von *CB*.
> Da würde ich auch auf die Felgen schliessen....


Das darf eben jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Wenn man eben mehr wert auf die Optik legt... und das Bike sieht eben auch gerade durch die Laufräder genial aus.
Ich könnte auch sagen der Rahmen meines 2012 damals 3999,-€ teuren Stereos ist schrott weil er innerhalb eines Jahres (ohne Sturz) kaputt ging, könnte das dann noch verallgemeinern, da die schlampig verarbeiteten Lagersitze meines 2007er Stereos dafür sorgten, dass die Lager nicht lange hielten. Ebenso wie die Rock Shox Reverb die bei mir keinen Geburtstag gefeiert hat. Dann habe ich die persönliche Meinung, dass die 2012er Formula R1 nix taugt... .
Es muss nicht alles unkaputtbar sein.


----------



## Mr.Worf (25. Mai 2014)

Soldi schrieb:


> und das Bike sieht eben auch gerade durch die Laufräder genial aus.
> Es muss nicht alles unkaputtbar sein.


Ich habe auch nix anders geschrieben. 
Und unkaputtbar wäre gar nicht so schlecht...


----------



## Paperman2012 (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich wollte mal fragen ob der HPC Carbon Rahmen und der Super HPC Carbon Rahmen sich nur unterscheiden das beim Super HPC auch der Hinterbau aus Carbon anstatt wie beim HPC aus Alu ist oder gibt es noch einen weiteren Unterschied?
Gruß PaperMan


----------



## Kharne (31. Mai 2014)

Richtig. Allerdings gabs das alte Stereo nicht als SHPC


----------



## Paperman2012 (31. Mai 2014)

Das echt misst man, man kann ja auch nicht einen Carbon Hinterbau nachrüsten. Rein vom Aussehen findest da nie was Passendes. Die SHPC Modelle sehen zwar geil aus aber das Design ist sehr unfreundlich zum Nachrüsten. Ich würde z.B. die Evolution Gabel raushauen und eine Fox Float Factory reinbauen. Die ist jedoch weiß was zu dem Blau nun mal gar nicht passt.


----------



## socke989 (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

falls noch jemand einen Stereo Rahmen braucht, hier melden 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/400487-cube-stereo-2012-hpa-20-rahmenset-mit-extras-vhb

MfG Tim


----------



## Kharne (23. Juni 2014)

Hat zufällig jemand ne Kettenstrebe aus nem 12er Stereo in M übrig?


----------



## Kharne (26. Juni 2014)

Habe mal gegraben:

Das waren die Lager am 10er Stereo:

Schwingenlager 2x (D=28, d=15, b=7) = 6902-RS alternativ 61902-2RS
Horstlink *4x* (D=16, d=8, b=5) = 688-2RS
Wippe 2x (D=19, d=8, b=6) = 698-2RS

Sind die so auch im 12er? Kennt jemand die Maße der Lager in der Wippe?


----------



## Vincy (26. Juni 2014)

Da gab es keine Änderungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (26. Juni 2014)

Danke.


----------



## Teuflor (27. Juni 2014)

09er die gleichen Lager Daten? Danke für die Mühe. 

Btw, hat jemand einen Monarch im Stereo? Der Fox süfft, keine Garantie mehr und Service kostet mehr als ein neuer Monarch...


----------



## Kharne (27. Juni 2014)

Tftuned, da kriegste dann für den Preis vom neuen Monarchen direkt nen passenden CustomTune und ein vernünftiges Innenleben  Hast du schon HuberBuchsen drin? Die bringen auch noch ne verdammte Menge!


----------



## Willi777 (1. Juli 2014)

Woran erkenne ich, welche Kette am stereo 140 hpc race 2014 verbaut ist? Ich kann an der Kette nix sehen, ist allerdings auch recht dreckig. Im Netz finde ich hierzu auch keine Antwort

Kassette ist Sram pg1070, Kurbel Sram S2210 Carbon (X0)....


----------



## dusi__ (2. Juli 2014)

Bei der 10 Fach Schaltung wahrscheinlich eine SRAM 10´er Kette. Erkennt man am besten am Goldenen Teilstück an der Kette.


----------



## Vincy (2. Juli 2014)

In der Regel ist der Modelltyp in den Kettenglieder eingeprägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willi777 (2. Juli 2014)

Was soll's. Die beiden billigsten von sram haben keine hohlbolzen.  Eine von diesen muss es sein
Ich wechsle wieder auf kmc.  War auch am Hardtail die beste Wahl


----------



## Vincy (2. Juli 2014)

Bei KMC gibt es auch Billigversionen.


----------



## Kharne (4. Juli 2014)




----------



## JayDee1982 (4. Juli 2014)

OOOOOOHHHHHHH die Leitungen sehen ja sehr nice aus..... 
Welche sind denn das und wo bekommt man die?


----------



## Kharne (4. Juli 2014)

Jagwire Mountain Pro. Kriegst du bei jedem Händler, der bei MCG bestellen kann. Sind nur schweineteuer, Netzpreis liegt bei 25€ für die Zughüllen (wenn du ne Variostütze hast brauchst du 2), für die Bremsleitungen bei 30 + 15-20€ für das passende Anschlussset (wenn du ne Bremse hast, wo einfach ein Pin in die Leitung gepresst wird hast du Glück und kannst dir das Anschlusskit sparen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (4. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Info.... werde mich dann mal im Winter mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen, wenn die Formula Bremse ersetzt wird


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. Juli 2014)

Durch die Lyrik und die externen Schalen kommt die Front ja gut hoch oder? Fährt sich bergab bestimmt nicht schlecht...
Die Züge passen durch die Felgen auch gut rein, gelbe Pedalen würden noch gut passen, wobei es da ja nicht soviel Auswahl gibt.


----------



## Kharne (5. Juli 2014)

Das ist ne Vengeance  Ich probier jetzt mal das Konzept "Freeridesofftail", sprich sehr straffes Heck. Front kommt schon gut hoch, aber ist noch im Rahmen 

PS: Das ist grün, kommt nur auf den Bildern so gelb rüber  Die Pedale sind derzeit beim Importeur, deswegen sind diese Trekkingteile drauf..


----------



## Mr.Worf (5. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


>


Los, gib mir die Felgen! 
Die passen viel besser in mein Stereo......


----------



## Kharne (5. Juli 2014)

Bau dir selbst nen LRS auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (5. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das ist ne Vengeance  Ich probier jetzt mal das Konzept "Freeridesofftail", sprich sehr straffes Heck. Front kommt schon gut hoch, aber ist noch im Rahmen
> 
> PS: Das ist grün, kommt nur auf den Bildern so gelb rüber  Die Pedale sind derzeit beim Importeur, deswegen sind diese Trekkingteile drauf..



Haha, kompletter Fail...naja, wie gesagt:


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. Juli 2014)

Hab mich jetzt doch mal etwas mit dem Thema Bremsen auseinandergesetzt.... (früher als gedacht)
Momentan tendiere ich zu einer Shimano Saint mit 203mm und 180mm Scheiben.

Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine Shimano Saint am Stereo mit der Scheiben-Kombination verbaut?


----------



## Kharne (10. Juli 2014)

Was machst du mit deinem Stereo? 

Meine XTs bremsen meine 120 Kilo mehr als ausreichend bei 200/180.


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich schon wechsel dann eben richtig 
Und ich komm vielleicht an eine gut gebrauchte Saint ran


----------



## Kharne (10. Juli 2014)

Dann bau drauf. Mehr Bremskraft ist nie verkehrt


----------



## JayDee1982 (10. Juli 2014)

Noch hab ich die Zusage noch nicht. Leider 
Welche XT hast du denn drauf, wenn ich fragen darf


----------



## Kharne (10. Juli 2014)

785. Die alte zieht nix weg. Wenn du mehr Power als die 785 haben willst kannst du auch ne Zee nehmen. Gleiche Leistung wie die Saint aber deutlich günstiger.


----------



## Kharne (20. Juli 2014)

Das Kapitel Stereo ist zu Ende, der Hinterbau hat noch eine Trailtour gelebt, jetzt ist er endgültig zu weich für mich. Da es den Rahmen nicht mehr gibt hab ich mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes Voltage FR30 geschossen...

PS: @NaitsirhC
Fuhr sich ne Tour lang sehr geil, vor allem das extrem straffe Heck in Verbindung mit der alles wegsaugenden Gabel 

Ein Kumpel mit 80 Kilo meinte er spürt nix davon, dass der Hinterbau weich ist... Scheiss Übergewicht ^^


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. Juli 2014)

Was ist passiert bzw. warum ist er verzogen?
Wieso hast du dich jetzt für das FR30 entschieden, ist das nicht ein komplett anderer Einsatzbereich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (20. Juli 2014)

Ich denke, der Rahmen hat einfach aufgegeben.

Beim FR 30 passt einfach alles, inkl. Steuersatz, brauche nur nen neuen Dämpfer. Ich wollte eh ein stabileres Bike, dass auch ne Runde im Bikepark mitmacht, von daher kam das Angebot grade recht.


----------



## Willi777 (21. Juli 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt doch mal etwas mit dem Thema Bremsen auseinandergesetzt.... (früher als gedacht)
> Momentan tendiere ich zu einer Shimano Saint mit 203mm und 180mm Scheiben.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine Shimano Saint am Stereo mit der Scheiben-Kombination verbaut?


 
ja ich.
bestens.
perfekt dosierbar, super druckpunkt und standfest (wiege ca 108 kg).


----------



## SirBsod (21. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das Kapitel Stereo ist zu Ende, der Hinterbau hat noch eine Trailtour gelebt, jetzt ist er endgültig verzogen. Da es den Rahmen nicht mehr gibt hab ich mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes Voltage FR30 geschossen...
> 
> PS: @NaitsirhC
> Fuhr sich ne Tour lang sehr geil, vor allem das extrem straffe Heck in Verbindung mit der alles wegsaugenden Gabel


 

Was hast du mit dem vorderen Rahmen gemacht?Habe meiner Freundin ein 2011 Stereo HPC Race hingestellt, da dürfte dein Hauptrahmen ja passen als Ersatzteilträger oder?Dann hätte ich Interesse ;-)


----------



## Kharne (21. Juli 2014)

-> PM.


----------



## Teuflor (24. Juli 2014)

Hi Zusammen,

ich hab ein 2010er Stereo für meine Freundin aufgebaut und musste gestern fest stellen das der RP23 aus dem Hebel süfft.
Er zeigt so gut wie keine Dämpfung mehr, egal wieviel Luft drin ist... ich sitz mich drauf und er rasselt fast komplett durch.
Ein Service würde mich bei Toxo ein vermögen und bei "freien" um die 80€ inkl. Versand hin und her kosten.

Das ist es mir aber nicht wert... ich will jetzt auf einen Monarchen umrüsten habe allerdings das Problem das ich:

#1 Von Dämpfern keinen blassen schimmer habe (Luft rein, Luft raus)
#2 Den Ein und Ausbau traue ich mir aber zu. Sollte kein Problem darstellen. Schrauben kann ich.


Einbaumaß müsste glaub ich 190x51 sein, richtig?
Ich hab halt ein Problem mit dem Thema: Buchsen und Tune
Buchsen gibt es irgendwo eine Tabelle, müsste ich nochmal suchen aber ich bin total überfragt was für einen Tune ich denn bräuchte...
Freundin wiegt mit Ausrüstung ich sag mal 65kg falls das wichtig ist und fährt nur leichte Touren aller höchstens mal S1-S2.


Besten Dank für das Noob Training


----------



## Kharne (24. Juli 2014)

Knick es, wenn du da was von der Stange nimmst, machst du deine Freundin nicht glücklich. Du brauchst Huber Buchsen und nen auf das Gewicht deiner Freundin angepassten Monarch (am Besten RT3). Lord Helmchen wäre z.B. ne Anlaufstelle. Bis der mit dem Dämpfer fertig ist, ist der Herr Huber auch wieder aus dem Urlab zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (24. Juli 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> ja ich.
> bestens.
> perfekt dosierbar, super druckpunkt und standfest (wiege ca 108 kg).



Super.... dann werde ich das auch mal machen


----------



## Mr.Worf (24. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das Kapitel Stereo ist zu Ende, der Hinterbau hat noch eine Trailtour gelebt, jetzt ist er endgültig verzogen. Da es den Rahmen nicht mehr gibt hab ich mir jetzt ein gebrauchtes Voltage FR30 geschossen...


Mmh, mein Beileid.
Aber dann brauchst du die Felgen ja nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## Kharne (24. Juli 2014)

Vergiss es! 

Die werden noch gebraucht, kannst dir ja welche von nem LR Bauer aufbauen lassen.


----------



## Mr.Worf (24. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Vergiss es!
> 
> Die werden noch gebraucht, kannst dir ja welche von nem LR Bauer aufbauen lassen.



Wie läuft es den so mit dem Verkauf von dem Rahmen?
Ich denke auch darüber nach, meinen *"Giftgrünen"* zu verkaufen.
Dann passen die eh nicht....


----------



## Vincy (1. August 2014)

Das neue 2015er Alu Stereo*.*
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-cube-stereo-140-275-und-fritzz-180-275/
*
Stereo 140 HPA 27,5"*

7 Modelle von 2100-8000€ (HPA und SHPC)


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. August 2014)

8000€???? Kann das Fahrrad auch noch selber kochen und putzen?!?
Ich rechne ja nicht mehr wirklich um.... aber das waren mal 16000DM


----------



## Deleted253406 (1. August 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> 8000€???? Kann das Fahrrad auch noch selber kochen und putzen?!?
> Ich rechne ja nicht mehr wirklich um.... aber das waren mal 16000DM



Für das Geld bekommt man u.a. eine Yamaha MT-09. Und da steckt deutlich mehr Material und Technik drinn.
Also entweder sind die Moppeds viel zu billig oder die Bikes gnadenlos überteuert.


----------



## Kharne (1. August 2014)

Kein carbonrahmen mehr?

Die Preise werden immer bekloppter, das shpc topmodell hat letztes jahr "nur" 7,5 gekostet...


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. August 2014)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das neue 2015er Alu Stereo*.*
> 
> *Cube Stereo HPA 140 27,5" *
> 7 Modelle von 2100-8000€




Gibts zu den Bikes irgendwo Zahlen, Daten und Fakten?


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. August 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Kein carbonrahmen mehr?
> 
> Die Preise werden immer bekloppter, das shpc topmodell hat letztes jahr "nur" 7,5 gekostet...



Naja wenn die Top-Alu-Version schon 8000€ kostet, was wird denn dann erst die Top-Carbon-Variante kosten  (wenn es die dann überhaupt gibt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (1. August 2014)

Gibt es dieses Jahr dann wieder bsa tretlager und endlich ne iscg Aufnahme??


----------



## Kharne (1. August 2014)

Bin gespannt ob die Kiste jetzt ne vernünftige Kennlinie hat, oder ob sie immernoch degressiv wird auf dem letzten Drittel...


----------



## Mr.Worf (3. August 2014)

Tja, Cube hat mittlerweile ne "Halbwertszeit" wie nen Tap oder Smartphone. Wie die neue Modelle rausfeuern. Das Fritzz gibt es doch erst nen Jahr in der Form. 
Ich werde keines mehr kaufen....


----------



## chelli (3. August 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Naja wenn die Top-Alu-Version schon 8000€ kostet, was wird denn dann erst die Top-Carbon-Variante kosten  (wenn es die dann überhaupt gibt)



Ich schätze die 8000€ haben einige hier etwas falsch verstanden, in der aktuellen Bike steht zwar auch was von 8000€, allerdings bezieht sich das explizit auf alle Stereo-Modelle, d.h. inkl. SHPC.


----------



## Kharne (3. August 2014)

Trotzdem ist es vollkommen Banane, es ist und bleibt ein effer Viergelenker mit beschissener Kennlinie, sinnloser Ausstattung und schlecht abgestimmtem Dämpfer mit Cube Label.


----------



## Vincy (4. August 2014)

Es wird 7 Modelle davon geben, in Alu und auch Carbon. Das Carbon auch als kpl neues Modell!
http://enduro-mtb.com/first-look-cube-stereo-140-275-und-fritzz-180-275/

140mm Federweg, 27,5″ Laufräder und ein 1800g leichter Carbon Rahmen. Das sind die Eckdaten des Topmodells des neuen Stereo 140 27,5 mit C68 Rahmen.


----------



## Kharne (4. August 2014)

Klasse, das Stereo sieht jetzt endgültig aus wie´n Ghost. Und noch leichter der Rahmen? Das Action Team zerlegt die doch schon reihenweise.

Dass das Hanzz rausfällt war klar, aber an sich sollten sie lieber mal am 215 arbeiten...


----------



## Mr.Worf (13. August 2014)

Hi Leutz....
So, ich möchte den Rahmen jetzt doch abgeben, vielleicht....
Ich habe es mal wieder zerlegt, (Jährlich gemacht) alles geprüft, Lager sind alle gut im Schuß. 
Hauptlager habe ich mal gewechselt.
Mit dabei, auf jeden Fall, Umwerfer & Innenlager (XT).
Dämpfer RP23 mit Huberbushing. Steuersatz für 1 1/8 und tapered.
Ohne Pike und sonstigen Krempel.
*Dafür im Giftgrün!*
Keine Dellen und Risse, natürlich Gebrauchsspuren, is ja auch nicht neu...
Geht mal morgen Probeweise in den Bikemarkt. Die Zeit ist da, um mal etwas neues auszuprobieren.
Gruß Mr. Worf


----------



## the_simon (13. August 2014)

welche Größe ist der Rahmen? Suche schon längere Zeit (nach Diebstahl) wieder nach einem alten Stereo-Rahmen zum selber aufbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Worf (14. August 2014)

the_simon schrieb:


> welche Größe ist der Rahmen? Suche schon längere Zeit (nach Diebstahl) wieder nach einem alten Stereo-Rahmen zum selber aufbauen!


*Ach ich vergass, "18"...
 Dachte das sieht man...*


----------



## Teuflor (14. August 2014)

Wann kommt es denn in Bikemarkt?


----------



## the_simon (14. August 2014)

schade schade, brauch schon nen 20er, auch wenn das grün verdammt geil kommt!


----------



## Mr.Worf (17. August 2014)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Wann kommt es denn in Bikemarkt?


Jetzt...


----------



## Marathoni873 (21. August 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei, für mein 2010er Stereo ein paar Lager auf Vorrat zu bestellen.

Nun komme ich mit dem Innenlager (Trelager) bzw. dessen Bezeichnung nicht zurecht.

Die verbaute Kurbel ist eine Shimano Deore XT FC-M770 Hollowtech II 44x32x22. Das Lager ist lediglich mit "Press-Fit BB" beschrieben. Diese Angabe habe ich aus damaligen Bike-Beschreibungen eines Online-Shops kopiert.

Wenn ich nun nach Innenlager von Shimano schaue, haben die Dinger irgendwie alle "Press-Fit BB" und die Bezeichnung "Hollowtech" in ihrem Namen.

Kann mir jemand die genaue Bezeichnung des richtigen Lagers nennen? Da die Lager scheinbar nicht so besonders teuer sind, bin ich auch für eine höherwertige Ausführung (XTR?) offen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und Gruß
Jochen

Edit: Habe herausgefunden, dass es ein SM BB70 ist. Bliebe noch die Frage nach einer vielleicht besseren Alternative. Habt ihr passende Vorschläge?


----------



## Kharne (21. August 2014)

Das Stereo HPC hatte ein Brechfittretlager? Sicher? 

Tretlager auf Vorrat bestellen ist Käse. Grade bei Brechfit musst du u.U. einfach damit leben, dass die knacken, das liegt einfach daran, dass die Hersteller es nicht gebacken bekommen da die Toleranzen einzuhalten (oder die einfach zu weit gesetzt sind um den Preis zu drücken)

Wenn du was gutes haben willst, dann nimm eins von Reset Racing, sonst bleib bei den 08/15 Shimanoteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathoni873 (21. August 2014)

Von HPC habe ich ja nichts geschrieben. Ist ein Alurahmen.

Es knackt auch noch nichts, aber ich möchte es eben mal rundum erneuern, was die üblichen Verschleißteile betrifft. Da soll es an dem Innenlager nicht scheitern.

Kannst du denn ein passendes von Reset Racing empfehlen? Ich blicke durch den Produktdschungel nicht ganz durch, weshalb ich mich ganz gerne auf die bisher verbauten Teile beziehe. Da weiß ich wenigstens, dass sie passen, auch wenn es möglicherweise bessere gibt.


----------



## Kharne (21. August 2014)

Das HPA hat ein 73er BSA Tretlager.

Reset Hollowlite. Das hatte ich drin (bis ich den Rahmen verkauft habe, läuft jetzt weiter im Voltage), toll verarbeitet, nur die Montage ist etwas aufwändiger.
Du schraubst die Schalen mit nem HT1 Schlüssel ein, danach presst du die Lager in die Schalen und dann kommt da ne Dichtung + Staubkappe drauf.
Das Tretlager lebt jetzt länger als jedes Shimano Lager bei mir und Dreck ist auch nur minimal in der Dichtung.

Wenn du grade dabei bist, gönne dem Bike noch HuberBuchsen (und so ein Reset Racing Steuersatz macht auch was her, passend ist der Conan C1 für tapered Gabel)


----------



## Marathoni873 (21. August 2014)

Vielen Dank. Ich werde mal nach dem Lager Ausschau halten. Zu der oben genannten Kurbel passt es aber noch? 

Die Huber-Buchsen habe ich schon seit 2 Jahren drin. Die originalen waren schnell ausgeschlagen. Seit dem ist nichts mehr passiert.
Der Dämpfer bekommt demnächst noch neue Dichtungen. An den Steuersatz werde ich zunächst noch nicht gehen, aber wenn es soweit ist, werde ich mich an deinen Vorschlag erinnern.


----------



## Kharne (21. August 2014)

Klar, da passt jede HT2 Kurbel.


----------



## airri.de (24. August 2014)

Moin Moin,

ich erwäge mein Surly Krampus und den Rahmen von meine 
Cube Stereo 140 HPC Race 29 blue'n'black 2014 zu verkaufen. Bei Intresse bitte eine PN.

Gruß
Gunnar


----------



## Kharne (24. August 2014)

Für Verkaufsangebote gibts den Bikemarkt.


----------



## Marathoni873 (24. August 2014)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich komme mal gleich mit der nächsten Frage daher:
Ich denke über eine absenkbare Sattelstütze für mein Stereo nach. Es soll eine Rock Shox Reverb werden. Allerdings mit der Länge bin ich mir noch nicht einig.
Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, endet meine derzeitige Sattelstütze etwa 24,5cm über der Klemme. Eine 380er Reverb sollte somit bei gleicher Sattelhöhe noch etwa 13cm in das Sitzrohr eintauchen. Das wäre dann etwa bis zur (auf dem Bild gerade noch sichtbaren) schwwarzen Kante der Lackierung, also Mitte Oberrohr.
Gibt es aber einen Grund, evtl. doch auf die 420er Länge zurück zu greifen? Wäre eine tiefere Eintauchlänge in das Sitzrohr aus Stabilitätsgründen besser?
Natürlich wäre eine 420er wieder um ein paar Gramm schwerer als die 380er, aber ich denke, den Unterschied wird man kaum noch merken.

Für eure Einschätzung wäre ich euch sehr dankbar. Ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen zwar recht intensiv zu dem Thema der Reverb eingelesen, bin aber dennoch in dieser Hinsicht etwas unsicher.

Danke und Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Teuflor (25. August 2014)

Auf jeden fall die 420er mit 150mm! Alles andere is ja quatsch bei so hoher Sitzposition.


----------



## Kharne (25. August 2014)

150 gibts nur bei der Stealth und einfach so ein Loch bohren? 

Die Reverb kommt mir nicht ans Rad, alleine wegen der Schlaufe... Wenn dann ne KS LEV oder Vecnum Moveloc, der Aufpreis ist gut angelegt.


----------



## Marathoni873 (25. August 2014)

Möchte hier keine grundsätzliche Diskussion über die verschiedenen Modelle anzetteln und damit vom eigentlichen Thema Stereo ablenken. 
Die Stealth wäre natürlich die eleganteste Lösung, aber ein Loch will ich tatsächlich nicht in den Rahmen bohren. Der 2010er Rahmen bietet leider nicht die Möglichkeit einer sauberen Innenverlegung.
Die Reverb ist die einzige, mir bekannte Sattelstütze mit einem Durchmesser von 34,9mm. Und auf eine Hülsenlösung habe ich wiederum überhaupt keine Lust.

Danke jedenfalls für den klaren Hinweis auf die 420er Länge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (25. August 2014)

Warum nicht? Die 34,9er Reverb zu nehmen ist Quatsch, wiegt nur deutlich mehr als die 30,9er mit Shim und stabiler wirds dadurch auch nicht.


----------



## Lachnitt (4. September 2014)

Gude,

im Winter steht der Komplettservice inkl. Lagertausch für mein 09 Stereo an.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass die z.B. bei Bike-Discount.de angebotenen Lagersätze Hoffnungslos überteuert sind, frage ich mich warum zu jedem Lager auch gleich die Bolzen verkauft werden.
Hat das irgendeinen sittlichen Nährwert?
Der Bolzen sollte doch im Gegensatz zum Lager kein Verschleissteil sein....

Andere Meinungen?

Gruß
Lachnitt

Stereo 2020, so lange muss es noch halten!


----------



## Teuflor (4. September 2014)

Ja.. 200€ für nen kompletten Satz Lager ist echt ultra teuer... ne günstigere Bezugsquelle würd ich auch nehmen


----------



## Kharne (4. September 2014)

Die Lagermaße stehen hier im Thread, bei agrolager.de gibts so ziemlich alle gängigen Lager von SKF, da dürftet ihr mit deutlich unter 100€ auskommen.


----------



## Lachnitt (4. September 2014)

Yup,

die Lagermaße stehen hier mehrfach im Thread...von kharne zuletzt im Juni gepostet.
Bei der Lagerqualität scheiden sich die Geister, ob es SKF sein muss oder ob es günstige für uns nicht auch tun...

@Teuflor bei agrolager.de habe ich nicht alle gefunden
ich habe eben bei www.kugellager-express.de bestellt.
Komplett alle 8 Lager am Hinterbau für Gesamt 7,68€ plus 1,90€ Versand....
Ganz normale Stahllager mit 2RS (Kunsttoffdichtung), nach meinem dafür halten ausreichende Technik

Habe hier mal versuche mit Keramiklagern nachgelesen = geteilte Meinungen
Edelstahllager erinnere mich nicht an Berichte dazu

Wie gesagt, ich wollte nur mal wissen ob jemand der Meinung ist man solle die Bolzen/Schrauben auch tauschen

Lachnitt


----------



## Soldi (4. September 2014)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> Yup,
> 
> die Lagermaße stehen hier mehrfach im Thread...von kharne zuletzt im Juni gepostet.
> Bei der Lagerqualität scheiden sich die Geister, ob es SKF sein muss oder ob es günstige für uns nicht auch tun...
> ...


Bei meinem 2007er Stereo hatten die ersten Lager 5 Jahre gehalten, die NoNames (2RS), die ich die letzten Jahre verbaut hatte hielten nicht mal ein Jahr. Unter Umständen ist es nicht schlecht, die Bolzen mit zu tauschen, bei mir sind schon welche nach der zweiten Montage abgebrochen.


----------



## Lachnitt (4. September 2014)

Hast Du noch ne andere Bezugsquelle als bike-discount und den manchmal gar nicht so Freundlichen...
...richtig verstanden Du fährst trotzdem weiter No-Names??


----------



## Marathoni873 (4. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir für mein 2010er Stereo auch schon vorsorglich die Lager auf Halde gelegt und sie hier und hier bestellt.
Übrigens: Das Lagerset 10305 (Hauptlager) beinhaltet alles, was im Lagerset 10310 (Umlenkhebel) enthalten ist. Ich verstehe zwar die Ersatzteilpolitik nicht, war aber froh, dass 10310 nicht lieferbar war, als ich 10305 in der Hand hielt.
Macht zusammen also ca. 45,-€ zzgl. Versand, was durchaus erträglich ist.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Lachnitt (4. September 2014)

Konkret
Vernünftiges Angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (4. September 2014)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> Hast Du noch ne andere Bezugsquelle als bike-discount und den manchmal gar nicht so Freundlichen...
> ...richtig verstanden Du fährst trotzdem weiter No-Names??


Die Bezugsquelle war in dem Fall ebay. Ich fahr das Bike seit 2012 nicht mehr und da mein Neffe (aktueller Besitzer) die Wahl hatte entweder mit defekten oder neuen No-Name Lagern mit an den Gardasee zu gehen fiel seine Wahl auf die No-Names.


----------



## boblike (6. September 2014)

Hat einer von euch schon mal ein 26er Laufrad in ein 29er Stereo hinten eingebaut. Fahre morgen in den Park und frage mich gerade ob das funktionieren kann. Stell cih mir sehr spritzig und abfahrtstauglich vor!?


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. September 2014)

Interessante Idee, vielleicht auch vorne 26" rein? Könnte ein neuer trend werden dieses 26 Zoll...


----------



## boblike (6. September 2014)

rofl


----------



## Mr.Worf (7. September 2014)

boblike schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch schon mal ein 26er Laufrad in ein 29er Stereo hinten eingebaut. Fahre morgen in den Park und frage mich gerade ob das funktionieren kann. Stell cih mir sehr spritzig und abfahrtstauglich vor!?


Bist hier falsch gelandet. Hier wird noch das richtige Stereo behandelt.

Zur Joghurtbecher Fälschung geht es da lang: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-cube-stereo-super-hpc-2013-thread-non-26.635050/page-90


----------



## Soldi (7. September 2014)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> Bist hier falsch gelandet. Hier wird noch das richtige Stereo behandelt.
> 
> Zur Joghurtbecher Fälschung geht es da lang: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-cube-stereo-super-hpc-2013-thread-non-26.635050/page-90


Neid?
Ich hab auf jeden Fall die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die "Fälschung" im Vergleich zum Original hebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (7. September 2014)

Ich finde den Hinterbau nicht besser als den des alten, was imho schon fast ne Kunst ist. Dazu kriegste keine Kettenführung dran -> Fail.


----------



## Soldi (7. September 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich finde den Hinterbau nicht besser als den des alten, was imho schon fast ne Kunst ist. Dazu kriegste keine Kettenführung dran -> Fail.


Was ist da nich besser? Dass der Dämpfer mitten in der Soße sitzt? Dass die Lager unterdimensioniert sind? Dass man fast keinen Platz zwischen Reifen und Hinterbau hat? Das die Sattelstütze enormen Biegebelastungen ausgesetzt ist, da man lange Hebel und flache Winkel hat?
Ich hatte ein 2007er Stereo (damals ein geiles Bike), ein 2012er und nachdem der Rahmen gestorben ist ein 2013er.
Hab eben mal nachgeschaut, meine letzte Kefü hatte ich 2002 verbaut. Ich weiß nicht, wie andere fahren, aber ich brauche mit dem Stereo dank Shodow+  keine Kettenführung. Weder am Altissimo (am Gardasee letztes Wochenende), noch auf ner Downhillstrecke in BaWü am Freitag diese Woche.


----------



## Kharne (7. September 2014)

Shadow+ reicht mir definitiv nicht aus.

Den 12er Rahmen habe ich 2 Jahre lang übel getreten, der hat zwar Kratzer, aber Lager liefen noch 1a.

Der Hinterbau vom 13er suppt genauso wie der vom 12er ohne HuberBuchsen (und damit zu wenig Druck) auf dem letzten Drittel vom Federweg rum, machst du mehr Luft rein wird der einfach nur bockig, während das 12er mit gescheiten Buchsen und entsprechend viel Druck (bin am Ende grade 10-15% SAG gefahren) schön straff wird ohne bockig zu werden.


----------



## Mr.Worf (8. September 2014)

Soldi schrieb:


> Neid?


Worauf?


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. September 2014)

Mehr fahren Jungs....
Hab noch von keinem gehört, der eine stütze am stereo geschrottet hat, es gibt genug andere bikes die auch flache winkel haben. Und der dämpfer überlebt den Dreckbeschuss auch, teilweise sieht es da an der Gabel auch nicht anders aus, nur regt sich da keiner auf.


----------



## Kharne (8. September 2014)

Bezüglich Reifenfreiheit: Das 12er Stereo ist eines der wenigen Bikes, die richtig Platz haben! Da hat ein Baron 2,5 auf ner Spank Stiffy mehr als genug Platz. Soviel Platz, dass es sogar mit nem Surley Dirt Wizrad (dieses 559*2,75" Monster) passen könnte.


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. September 2014)

Find die Reifenfreiheit für den Einsatzzweck auch ausreichend. Gegenbeispiel: Dartmoor Hornet, Freeride/AM Hardtail, viele Reifen mit 2.3/2.4 schleifen allerdings am Yoke...


----------



## Kharne (8. September 2014)

"Altes" Rotwild E.1: Da passte grade so ein Wicked Will 2,35 rein und der hat innerhalb kürzester Zeit alles blankgescheuert.


----------



## Soldi (8. September 2014)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Mehr fahren Jungs....
> Hab noch von keinem gehört, der eine stütze am stereo geschrottet hat, es gibt genug andere bikes die auch flache winkel haben. Und der dämpfer überlebt den Dreckbeschuss auch, teilweise sieht es da an der Gabel auch nicht anders aus, nur regt sich da keiner auf.


... hast ja recht.
Bei der Stütze muss ich Dich leider berichtigen und auch mit der Reifenfreiheit hatte ich mit meinem 2007er ordentlich Probleme (Bild mit Werksbereifung). Die Stelle am Hinterbau ist immer schön blank.


----------



## Kharne (8. September 2014)

So Abflüge überlebt kaum eine Stütze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (9. September 2014)

Ok, ich bezog mich auf das Modell ab 09.

Ärgerlich mit der Stütze, hatte sich bei dir nur so angehört, als ob schon viele Stützen aufgrund der Biegebelastung gebrochen sind.


----------



## JayDee1982 (13. September 2014)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung, wie man die Lager am Hinterbau tauscht, was man beachten sollte und welches Werkzeug man braucht?!?

Bevor ich beginne wollte ich mich da mal kurz schlau machen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (14. September 2014)

Es gibt eigentlich keine richtige "Anleitung". Fürs Lagerauspressen kannst du mehr oder weniger improvisieren oder dir einen Satz Lageraustreiber besorgen. Ich habe ersteres gemacht und mit Schrauben, Unterlegscheiben und passenden Nüssen die Lager ausgepresst. 
Bei den Lagern musst du dich zwischen noname und Markenlagern entscheiden. Viele sind der Meinung, dass nonamelager ausreichen, da die Lebensdauer der Lager aufgrund der ungünstigen Belastung eh begrenzt ist. Ich bin zwei Saisons mit noname gefahren, hab es jetzt aber noch nicht zerlegt, sonst hätte ich mal schauen können.


----------



## Soldi (14. September 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung, wie man die Lager am Hinterbau tauscht, was man beachten sollte und welches Werkzeug man braucht?!?
> 
> Bevor ich beginne wollte ich mich da mal kurz schlau machen.


Vielleicht ein paar Basics (die mir gerade einfallen):
Immer aufpassen, dass Du die Lager beim Auspressen nicht verkantest, das geht sonst zu Kosten des Lagersitzes. Eine (Dorn-)Presse / Schraubstock ist deshalb für ungeübte besser als ein Hammer.
Die Lager immer am Außenring auspressen, sonst zerstörst Du das Lager.
Sorge dafür, dass der Lagersitz beim Auspressen gut aufliegt.
Schau Dir bei allen Lagerpunnkte an wie diese nachher wieder zusammen gehören. Gerade das Horstlinklager ist ein ordentliches Gefummel und sollte auch nicht zu Fest angezogen werden (Drehmomente organisieren, wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist).
Wenn Du die "alten Schrauben" wieder verwendest solltest Du Dir Schraubensicherungskleber zulegen (Loctide). Hier gibt es unterschiedliche "Güten". Ich verwende "mit normalem Werkzeug lösbar", da die Schrauben sonst unter Umständen beim nächsten demontieren zerstört werden.
Da die Cube-Schrauben der alten Stereogeneration keine große Festigkeit haben (bei den neuen Stereos weiß ich es nicht) solltest Du Dich darauf einstellen, dass Du die Lager nicht kurz vor dem nächsten Einsatz wechselst (Beschaffungszeit einplanen/Ersatz organisieren-->manche Schrauben können durch etwas Basteln durch handelsübliche ersetzt werden).
Beim Einpressen auf saubere Lagersitze achten, das Einpressen geht am leichtesten mit einer Dornpresse/Schraubstock/Schraubzwinge, dann merkt man am ehesten, wenn das Lager sitzt, auf jeden Fall nicht verkanten und darauf achten, dass die Kraft nicht nur am Innenring aufliegt!
Da es im Internet schwierig ist an Markenware zu kommen wirst Du mit den meisten Lagern aus ebay und co keine große Freude haben, diese sind aus eigener Erfahrung zum großen Teil alles andere als langlebig. Auf der anderen Seite, kriegst Du bei Sprüngen und falschem Einsatz eines Hochdruckreinigers auch das beste Lager klein.


----------



## JayDee1982 (14. September 2014)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten 

Für den Dämpfer wollte ich Huber-Buchsen nehmen.... 
Habt ihr vielleicht noch einen guten Hersteller für die restlichen Teile?

Erst wenn ich alle Teile hier habe und das Wetter dann schlechter wird (naja noch schlechter kann es ja fast nicht mehr werden) werde ich anfangen die Lager zu tauschen.


----------



## Soldi (14. September 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht noch einen guten Hersteller für die restlichen Teile?


Wenn Du Dir nicht sicher bist kannst Du einen Originalsatz kaufen, dann hast Du das nötige Befestigungsmaterial zusammen und bist auf der sicheren Seite (Die Gleitlager für Horstlink bekommst Du in der benötigten Stückzahl eher nicht, es sei denn Du bist bei Igus als Kunde angelegt). Bei diversen Bike-Onlinehändlern gibt es immer wieder Gutscheincodes, was das Ganze nicht zu teuer macht. Ordentliche Industrielager bekommst Du auch nicht geschenkt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gab es vor 2 Jahren keinen Händler der alle nötigen Lagergrößen gleichzeitig lagernd hatte.
Ansonsten noch ein paar Links (bitte prüfen, sind zum Glück alles Links die ich nicht mehr brauche):
Drehmomente, 
Lagerbezeichnungen, 
Lagerbezeichnungen Teil 2 
Gruß Soldi


----------



## Kharne (14. September 2014)

Stereo Horstlink sind 4 Minikugellager, keine Gleitlager. Das originale Lagerkit ist einfach nur absurd überteuert, den ganzen Lagersatz kriegst du um 60-70€ von SKF. Bspw. über agrolager.de. Bolzen brauchst du keine neuen.


----------



## Soldi (14. September 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Stereo Horstlink sind 4 Minikugellager, keine Gleitlager. Das originale Lagerkit ist einfach nur absurd überteuert, den ganzen Lagersatz kriegst du um 60-70€ von SKF. Bspw. über agrolager.de. Bolzen brauchst du keine neuen.


Das Horstlink hat AUCH 4 Gleitlager (hab nicht geschrieben, dass es nur aus Gleitlagern besteht). Guckst du hier:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/rahmen/cube-lagerset-stingstereofritzz-horstlink/332539.html
Und für 14,95€ brauchst Du nicht mal überlegen. Den kompletten Lagersatz mit Dämperbolzen braucht JayDee1982 eh nicht, wenn er auf Huberbuchsen umstellen will.


----------



## JayDee1982 (14. September 2014)

Ich geb gerne ein paar € mehr aus, wenn das Upgrade auch wirklich besser ist.
Die Huberbuchsen kosten ja auch ein paar € mehr, sollen aber sehr viel besser sein, daher würde ich mir die auch bestellen.

Die Frage ist dann eben, was muss ich bei agrolager bestellen und sind sie wirklich besser/stabieler/langlebiger wie die "Originalen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (14. September 2014)

Markenlager von INA, SKF, FAG, NSK sind sicherlich haltbarer. Wichtig ist, dass Du 2RS-Lager verwendest (doppelt gedichtet mit Kunststoffdichtlippen). Keine Sonderlager aus Keramik oder ähnliches verwenden (normale RiKuLa sind für kleinere Kräfte und größere Drehzahlen konstruiert, in der Aufhängung gibt es nahezu keine Bewegung und große Kräfte) wenn Du die Wahl hast die Tragzahl so hoch wie möglich wählen.


----------



## Kharne (14. September 2014)

Wo sind da Gleitlager?

Kugellager immer mit Fett vollklatschen, da die durch die geringen Drehwinkel im Hinterbau das Fett nicht selber verteilen.


----------



## JayDee1982 (14. September 2014)

Werde mich mal auf die Suche machen


----------



## Soldi (14. September 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wo sind da Gleitlager?


Die Kunststoffscheiben sind Gleitlager die Axialkräfte aufnehmen sollen.


----------



## Peppi84 (29. September 2014)

Servus Leute,

jetzt wo die Saison so langsam zuende geht kann man ja nochmal wunderbar im Matsch spielen  

Leider will mein Stereo aber nicht so recht, hab hin und wieder das berühmte "Knacken" wobei jedoch meist einfach dreck am Sattelrohr der Ausschlag war, bissl waschen und schon ist wieder ruhe. Das was mich allerdings ziemlich wurmt was das angeht ist die Tatsache das ich beim puren Pedalieren den Sattel recht weit rausziehen muss (markierung ~11cm) und sich der Sattel aber alleine durch die Bewegung wieder von selbst etwas absenkt. Klemme ist dabei festgeknallt aber dennoch diese Misere. Hatte schonmal über ne Absenkbare stütze nachgedacht aber bin mir nicht sicher ob es da nicht am ende genauso ist.

Musste letztens mal wieder die Beläge der RX wechseln, was soll ich sagen, hab die originalen organischen von Formula genommen und es gibt bis jetzt keine geräusche zu hören. Zupacken tut se auch wieder richtig.

Beim Bremsen ist jedoch ein ziemliches stempeln und rütteln im Hinterbau zu bemerken, der freundliche meinte das wäre das gleitlager vom Dämpfer, Buchsen/hauptlager scheinen in Ordnung zu sein. Der gute wollte natürlich gleich nen Termin machen für nen Buchsenwechsel und Dämpferservice was ich aber erstmal vertagt habe, noch funkt es ja. Zudem bin ich mit der Funktion des rp23 noch nie richtig zufrieden gewesen, das pro pedal hat in letzter zeit auch nur recht wenig feststellbare wirkung.

Nun Steh ich vor der Frage, doch in den sauren apfel beissen und dämpferservice + neue Buchsen/gleitlager oder gleich in die vollen und nen neuen Monarch und den abstimmen lassen. (Mountainbikes.net is gleich um die ecke und machen das gleich mit.) Evtl auch gleich statt standard neue Buchsen von Wingover/huber-buchsen.

Hat schonmal jmd versucht nen Monarch + ins Stereo einzubauen, könnt mir vorstellen das wird nix von platz her?!?

Die Rev brauch wohl auch mal dringend nen service da auch schon so ich mit recht viel druck fahre das die gabel nicht beim kleinsten bremsen eintaucht, macht se aber trotzdem immer mehr. Federwirkung ist damit nur leider ziemlich miserabel und ich nutze nicht viel mehr als 3/4 des federwegs, bei ca 25% sag.


Nächste Frage wäre, was fahrt ihr für Vorbauten? Ich habe zu beginn der Saison den Lenker auf nen Syntace Vector mit 760mm geändert und bin damit recht zufrieden, habe allerdings das gefühl auf dem trail könnt es etwas wendiger sein. Aktuell ist noch der Standard syntace f149 drauf, hat glaube 70mm. Was wäre denn da für ne Alternative drin ohne arg viel reach zu verlieren und noch gut ausgestreckt auf dem Bike zu sitzen?

Grüße
Peppi


----------



## Kharne (29. September 2014)

Sattelstütze: Carbonmontagepaste dran
Dämpfer: Direkt alle Lager gegen 2RS von nem Markenhersteller tauschen, sonst stehst du da mit neuen Buchsen und es ist nicht besser geworden. 
Buchsen: Huber, nix anderes
Monarch+: Passt nicht
Monarch: Wenn die Jungs dir ne Garantie geben, dass du wiederkommen kannst wenn dir das Setup nicht passt: Warum nicht?
Rev: Hört sich nach Servicebedüftigkeit an. Ist ne MoCo DNA mit RCT3 Einheit verbaut? Wäre ein seeehr sinnvolles Upgrade, oder direkt ne Pike rein 
Vorbau: Kürzer ohne Reach zu verlieren? Geht nicht.
Variostütze: Macht immer Sinn. Vecnum Moveloc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lachnitt (29. September 2014)

Gebe Kharne vollumfänglich recht,
bis auf....

Carbonpaste/Montagepaste...muss (bei mir) auch regelmäßig gereinigt/erneuert werden
Lagertausch macht Sinn, der Tausch auf Huber ohne Lagertausch hat (bei mir) auch Wunder gewirkt
Mit dem RP23 mit großem Volumen im Stereo sind viele unzufrieden, falls Monarch nicht gehen sollte ist die gängige Empfehlung:
Basteln und Volumen verkleinern (Sufu) oder nach UK zu TF-Tune

Rest siehe oben


----------



## Kharne (29. September 2014)

Der RP23 kommt mit kleiner Luftkammer. Große Luftkammer gabs nur im Fritzz, oder?

Joar, TfTuned sollte mittlerweile genug Erfahrung mit RP23 für´s Stereo haben  wirklich gut wird der Hinterbau aber nie werden, dafür ist die Kennlinie zu degressiv. Ich bin am Ende den Standart RP23 mit grademal 10% SAG gefahren, dann wurde der Hinterbau schön straff und hat nicht ganz so schlimm im mittleren Federweg rumgegammelt. Geht aber nur, wenn Buchsen und Lager 1a laufen, sonst kannst du da ein totes Stück Holz zwischen Wippe und Kettenstrebe einsetzen.


----------



## Lachnitt (29. September 2014)

Der RP23HV kam soweit ich weiss 2010 und war wohl eine deutliche Verschlimmerung.
Auf dem untersten Bild von Peppi84 ist die recht dicke Luftkammer gut zu sehen.
Ich selbst fahre noch den 2009er mit kleiner Luftkammer und habe daher die LK nicht verkleinert, ich kann also nur widergeben was ich hier im Forum dazu gelesen habe.
Damit soll schneller ein höherer Druck aufgebaut werden, was dann verhindert dass der Dämpfer so durch den mittleren Bereich haut.
Klingt für mich logisch und vor allem im Zusammenspiel mit dem degressiven Hinterbau nach einer vernünftigen Maßnahme.
Vielleicht meldet sich ja einer dazu, ansonsten SuFu.

Da ich weder Zugang zu einem Suspensionspezialisten habe noch irgendeine Idee welchen Rebound oder Tune ich beim Monarch brauche habe ich die Idee verworfen. Mein Dämpfer war Defekt und ich habe das Modell mit kleiner LK hier im Bikemarkt gekauft.
Mein Popometer gilt erwiesenermaßen als nicht sonderlich sensibel von daher bin ich kein Maßstab.
Ich weiss das es besser geht, aber so richtig vermissen tue ich es nicht (vermeide anfixen) und konsequent wäre wohl nur die Anschaffung eines Bikes mit anderem Hinterbau. (Fällt aus wegen iss nicht! Für mich)


Zum Monarch findest Du auch was beim Stereo als Bike der Woche von User Kuschi

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06/28/bike-der-woche-23-ccs-custom-cube-stereo-von-ibc-kuschi/


----------



## Kharne (29. September 2014)

Die kleine Luftkammer verschlimmert das Durchsacken im mittleren Bereich eher noch, allerdings muss man sich dadurch keine Gedanken mehr über dauernde Durchschläge machen. Beim Stereo ist da nix zu machen, da trifft der "Bauch" der Luftfeder auf die Degression des Hinterbaus. Mit nem Coildämpfer liesse sich da was machen, aber der schlägt dann wieder dauernd durch.

Trotzdem: Kleine Luftkammer, viel Druck und evtl. von TfTuned ne gescheite Druckstufe verbauen lassen und der Hinterbau geht ganz ok. Es gibt definitiv deutlich schlechtere Hinterbauten


----------



## Peppi84 (29. September 2014)

Laut beschreibung ist es wohl ein rp23bv also boostvalve, obs die größere luftkammer ist kann ich nichtmal sagen da ich nur den kenne. Rebound tune ist M und Velocity ebenfalls M, Boostvalve 200.

Kann mich ja irren aber wäre es nicht eher so das bei kleinerer Luftkammer bei gleichem druck weniger nachgiebeig sein sollte? Ich mein, im Trail isses ja doch schon besser wenn der Dämpfer feinfühliger anspricht doch hätte ich da bammel das es durchschläge "hagelt" sobald ich nen kleinen kicker mitnehme. Fahre Momentan nen Druck von ca 210psi, das bei nem fahrgewicht von ca 90kg....jaja immernoch zuviel aber das stereo hat schon gute dienste geleistet^^

Soll bzw gab ja mal die shims von fox, jedoch sind diese scheinbar nicht mehr so zu bestellen, welche ja ähnlichen effekt hätten wie n dämpfer mit kleinerer LK. Mein Händler meinte die zu verbauen wäre mglich jedoch nur in verbindung mit einsenden zu toxo und kosten alleine dafür von ca 80€... Mal ehrlich die Shims kosteten mal was um de 20-30€ und für ne arbeit von 5Minuten nochmal 50-60€ NO WAY.

Den SAG von 10-15% bekomm ich auch hin, muss nichtmal mehr viel mehr druck in den Dämpfer jedoch ist sensibles ansprechen dann erstrecht nix und man holpert nur über die kleinsten stöße. Wie gesagt aktuell ca20% sag damit ist er zwar recht straff und ich hatte bisher noch keinen durchschlag jedoch auch hier ist das ansprechverhalten auf kleinere stöße recht gering, das würde ich gern ändern. Das Propedal nutze ich nur seltenst denn meist bin ich zu faul erst abzusitzen  Finds halt nur eigenartig das der hinterbau dennoch so stark wippt wenns mal drin ist und auf  stufe 3 eingestellt ist.

Mag jetz vollkommen bescheuert klingen aber moco etc ich blick da bei dem ganzen gelese was ich die letzten tage betrieben habe überhaupt nicht mehr durch. Diese Rev ist verbaut: Typ: Revelation RLT Air 2-step, Motion Control, PopLoc .... von rct3 seh ich nix, habe auch nur die möglichkeit nen "lock" einzulegen bzw den losbrechmoment dessen mit dem kleinen compression rädels zu verändern sowie ja auf der anderen standrohr seite die absenkung umzulegen, das hat ja aber nix mit der MoCo zutun.

Das mach ich jedoch auch kaum, ich fahr wie den Dämpfer die gabel eigtl fast nur offen verbunden mit ner mittleren bis mittel-langsamen zugstufeneinstellung je nach einsatzgebiet. Haben hier in Dresden paar ganz schöne trails, teilweise leicht verblockt da hab ich die zugstufe eher in mittlerer einstellung, führt aber eher dazu das sich das VR eher springender anfühlt und leichter den Bodenkontakt verliert wenn man nicht stärker druck auf die gabel ausübt. Wenn ich die zugstufe dafür verlangsame kommts mir schnell zu schwammig vor. ...sollte wohl doch mal nen service machen/machen lassen.

Bzgl Reach, das der mit nem kürzeren Vorbau kleiner Wird ist mir schon klar jedoch hab ichs auf längeren touren ohne trail gern wenn ich etwas gestreckter auf dem Bike und nicht so gedrungen sitze. Kann ja sein dass ich mir das schlimmer vorstelle als es ist, daher wäre ich über eure eindrücke dankbar. Ne oversized Klemme passend für meinen Syntace Vector wäre nötig denn noch nen neuen Lenker will ich nicht.

Reverb oder ähnliches sind erstmal abgehakt nachdem ich die preise nun gesehen hab und denke da wären Huber bushings und Service von Gabel wichtiger. Ausserdem gibts sonst ärger mit der regierung, April kommt nachwuchs da sind solche investitionen jetz nicht drin.  Das stellt mich nun vor eine Frage, einbaumaße sind ja 55mm und 19mm, doch was für einen Lager und Bolzen-/schraubendurchmesser brauch ich denn da beim Stereo? Hab leider grad keinen messschieber bei der hand.

Hoffe einfach mal das der Dämpfer nach buchsenwechsel wieder besser geht, ansonsten kommt dann wirklich was anderes ran. Nicht falsch verstehen aber ich finde die preispolitik von FOX und toxo einfach kacke, hab den Dämpfer nun seit 2 saisons durchgefahren ohne service, ganz einfach weil ich mir denke für den preis von 2 service und ersatzteilen bekomm ich dann auch nen neuen. Will zudem nicht wegen jedem kleinen mist den Dämpfer ausbauen und erst einschicken lassen. Da kommt mir RS gelegener denn Mountainbikes.net ist servicestützpunkt und die gleich um die ecke.

Hab mit denen letztens telefoniert und die meinten es gäbe vllt die möglichkeit aus der Rev. solo air (dpa) ne dual air ohne absenkung zu machen, die nutze ich ja auch eigenlich nie denn da wo man mitm stereo nicht so hochkommt gehts auch abgesenkt kaum, also schieben  Hat jemd von euch erfahrung mit solch einer oder ähnlichen umbauten? Auf coil wollt ich nicht umbauen zwecks gewicht.

Viele Grüße und danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Peppi84 (30. September 2014)

so jetz hab ichs so langsam geschnallt, die gabel hat nur die "alte" 2step absenkung im gegensatz zur neueren dual position, zudem ist die moco eine MoCo DNa RLT. Hab bei Mountainbikes.net n kit auf solo air gefunden, spricht die besser an als die alte 2-step oder dpa? Oder einfach erstmal ne rct3 einbauen und sehen wies dann ist? Das Problem mit dem bekannten reduzieren des FW bei DPA hab ich nämlich (noch) nicht feststellen können.

Wäre ja genial wenn sich Kushi mal zu seinen Stereo äußern könnte. Hab schon gelesen er fährt nen rt3 aber von 2012 im h3 tune der druckstufe und mid in der zugstufe. Sowas hab ich bisher bei den aktuellen nicht mehr gefunden, nur noch M/M

Jetzt halt nur noch die frage der Abmessungen für die Huber Buchsen, wäre toll wenn Ihr mir da helfen könntet.


----------



## Lachnitt (30. September 2014)

Zum Luftkammerverkleinern gibt's hier bebilderte Anleitungen...sollte nicht allzu schwer sein

Buchsen, ich gehe zwar davon aus, dass das Dämpferauge das Gleiche ist kann es aber nicht beschwören.
Herr Huber hat sicher schon etliche Buchsen für Stereos verkauft/gedreht besteht aber auf Deinen Angaben, damit Du nachher verantwortlich bist. Stimmen die Maße nicht, fragt er bestimmt nach...war zumindest bei mir so...
möchtest Du dich da wirklich auf andere verlassen?
(kann die Daten leider nicht mehr finden)

Toxo Service
was bitte machen die denn da?
Den Gasdruckteil öffnen und das Gasaustauschen? - kann ich mich gerade nicht dran erinnern
Die LK selbst kannst Du mit Service Kit selbst warten und abschmieren
90kg 210PSI Durschlag - mal ehrlich wo soll die Luft denn hin?
Luft ist ein komprimierbares Medium aber auch das hat ein Ende
Ich fahre mit ganz ähnlichen Werten und wenn ich nicht ins Flache Drope (was ich nicht tue) hab ich gar keine Zeit mir über Durschläge Gedanken zu machen....
Wenn das Gelegentlich mal vorkommen sollte dann sollte das Ding das aushalten oder wird durch was stabileres ersetzt, was Du ja quasi eingeplant hast....

Das schöne an dem Hobby ist ja, dass es preislich einigermaßen Überschaubar ist, wenn Dir das wichtig ist, dann kannst Du den Versuch mit dem Monarch doch wagen. 
Schließlich gibt es da ja kein allgemein gültiges Rezept, erst wenn es für Dich passt ist es doch gut.

Gabel:
Warst Du denn Anfangs mit der Gabel zufrieden?
Ich zumindest hatte nach nem Service wieder richtig Spaß mit dem Ding.
Kostenpunkt ca. 50€ für alle Dichtungskits, vllt hast Du einen Kumpel der Dir was von seinem Öl abgibt, sonst nochmal ca. 30€.

Quote Kharne :Rev: Hört sich nach Servicebedüftigkeit an. Ist ne MoCo DNA mit RCT3 Einheit verbaut? Wäre ein seeehr sinnvolles Upgrade, oder direkt ne Pike rein 

Was bitte ist eine RCT3 Einheit und was macht die? Wodurch ist das upgrade soo sinnvoll...

Kosten/Nutzen Effekt und Papa werden nicht vergessen


----------



## toyoraner (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Stadtgenosse,

zum Thema RP23 BV. Ich bin nun recht zufrieden mit meinem Hinterbau. Bei mir ist die Hauptkammervolumen etwas verkleinert worden, aber am meisten gebracht hat das Ändern der Druckstufe auf Firm beim letzten Fullservice bei FOX (Velocity = F). ProPedal wird dadurch auch straffer. Ich fahre mit 20 % SAG. @ 140PSI wiege aber auch bloß 74Kg !Sensibel genug und volle Ausnutzung des Federwegs bei ordentlichen Sprüngen. Durchschläge hatte ich noch keine. Zugstufe hab ich mittlerweile auch in Mittelposition, voher eher straffer aber das wurde zu unsensibel.

Und sach mal, wo hast du hier in Dresden "verblockte" Trails!

@all : Warum wird immer die aktuelle PIKE so gepusht und die Revelation irgendwie total vergessen, auch wenn man sich die Kompletträder mal anschaut!? Find die aktuelle RCT3 Rev ziemlich geil!


----------



## Kharne (1. Oktober 2014)

Die RCT3 Rev hat schlicht und ergreifend 0 Chance gegen die neue Pike.


----------



## Teuflor (1. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die RCT3 Rev hat schlicht und ergreifend 0 Chance gegen die neue Pike.


geb ich dir recht.

Gebrauchte 150er Pikes gibts jetzt schon für unter 400€. Hab am Enduro eine Pike 160mm und am Stereo ne 150 DPA RCT3 Rev Worldcup und was soll ich sagen, gegen die Pike hat die Rev keine Chance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toyoraner (1. Oktober 2014)

okay schon klar. Aber wo Unterscheiden sich die 2 Gabeln so massiv? Großer Steifigkeitsgewinn durch die 3mm dickeren Standrohre könnte ich jetzt aus den Specs rauslesen - dafür schwerer. Der Preisunterschied liegt ja neu bei ca. 10-15%. Da verseht ich die Politik von SRAM nicht wirklich....


----------



## Kharne (1. Oktober 2014)

Die Pike ist deutlich steifer, die Federseite ist deutlich besser (+ einstellbar durch Spacer), die Dämpfung ist meilenweit besser als die der Rev. Und sie ist dabei sogar eher leichter. Die Rev hat so im Schnitt 1900 Gramm, so wie die Fox 32, die Pike liegt teilweise bei 1800! Gramm.


----------



## Teuflor (1. Oktober 2014)

du hast vergessen das die Absenkung funktioniert.. nicht wie bei der REV wo du dann anstatt 150mm nur noch 135mm hast


----------



## toyoraner (1. Oktober 2014)

Teuflor schrieb:


> du hast vergessen das die Absenkung funktioniert.. nicht wie bei der REV wo du dann anstatt 150mm nur noch 135mm hast



???Bei mir geht das wunderbar.


----------



## toyoraner (1. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Die Pike ist deutlich steifer, die Federseite ist deutlich besser (+ einstellbar durch Spacer), die Dämpfung ist meilenweit besser als die der Rev. Und sie ist dabei sogar eher leichter. Die Rev hat so im Schnitt 1900 Gramm, so wie die Fox 32, die Pike liegt teilweise bei 1800! Gramm.



Unterscheidet sich die RCT3-Einheit also erheblich...


----------



## Teuflor (1. Oktober 2014)

bei dir geht das? Klar die Absenkung funktioniert aber mit einer DPA hast du zwar die 150 offiziell schon noch aber die letzten 1-1,5cm sind so progressiv das du den Federweg nicht ausnutzen kannst. Das ist auch kein defekt oder sonst was, das ist einfach so. Siehe Revelation Thread! Da wird empfohlen auf die SoloAir Einheit zu wechseln und damit natürlich auf die DP Funktion zu verzichten. Dafür aber den vollen Federweg ausnützen!


----------



## Kharne (1. Oktober 2014)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Unterscheidet sich die RCT3-Einheit also erheblich...



Von was?


----------



## Peppi84 (2. Oktober 2014)

Nu Gugge ma n Dräsdnor 

Hab schon von gehört das das ändern von Kammer und Velocity auf Firm was bringen soll, aber wo hast du das denn machen lassen? und vor allem was kam denn der Spaß?

Ich scheue mich zur zeit eigentlich nur von den Kosten denn n neuer Dämpfer wirds dadurch auch nicht. Bikeland wollte ja alleine ohne großen service für einbauen der spacer schon 80öcken. Da ist RS humaner, hätte ich nen monarch drin hätten die mir den auch für kleines geld fix mal eingesetzt. Klar es schwören viele auf fox aber da bin ich eben nicht so.

Die absenkung hingegen funktioniert bei mir auch ganz gut obwohl 2-step, das mit der progression kann ich aber nur bestätigen, was aber denk ich auch damit zusammenhängt das ich generell schon recht viel druck auf der Rev habe. Es ist nunmal auch nur ne rlt, da wäre denk ich schon ne rct3 n deutlicher pluspunkt. Ne pike is schon fein aber auch preislich ne ganze stange und daher im moment einfach nicht drinne.

Werd wohl demnächst mal bei mountainbikes.net vorbeischauen das die mal nen service bei der rev machen. Ob gleich ne rct3 und evtl ne solo-air einheit reinkommt weiss ich noch nicht, die restlichen hobbys haben schon genug geld verschlungen in letzter zeit.

"Verblockte trails" ....naja das is schon übertrieben, eher flowtrails mit kleineren wurzelpassagen  . Immernoch mein Lieblingstrail ist am Steinhaus und die Q. Wobei ich mir denke da wird bestimmt bald was gegen gemacht dort zu fahren in bezug auf das schild was da am anfang steht.

Wo fährst du denn immer, wenn lust besteht kann man ja mal zusammen ne runde drehen, was leider bei mir meist immer in der woche, wenn überhaupt sonntags klappt sonst bin ich immer arbeiten...Gastroschlampe halt


----------



## toyoraner (2. Oktober 2014)

Teuflor schrieb:


> bei dir geht das? Klar die Absenkung funktioniert aber mit einer DPA hast du zwar die 150 offiziell schon noch aber die letzten 1-1,5cm sind so progressiv das du den Federweg nicht ausnutzen kannst. Das ist auch kein defekt oder sonst was, das ist einfach so. Siehe Revelation Thread! Da wird empfohlen auf die SoloAir Einheit zu wechseln und damit natürlich auf die DP Funktion zu verzichten. Dafür aber den vollen Federweg ausnützen!



Na ja, das find ich jetz ehrlich nicht so schlimm. Die Gabel ansich läßt sich für meine Begriffe sehr gut einstellen und je nach dem nachstellen.
Bin jetzt nicht der Megadropper und nutze den Federweg so aus wie du beschrieben hast - den Rest hab ich immer als Reserve gesehen. Zumal das Heck ja auch "bloß" 140 hat.
Die DPA habe ich bewußt gewählt - das Stereo ist sehr Hecklastig und bei ordentlich Steigung sowas von träge und leicht auf dem VR bergauf, da ist es schon von Vorteil, die Front senken zu können. Die Bike-Woche im Chiemgau dieses Jahr hat es wieder gezeigt, das es mir was bringt!




Kharne schrieb:


> Von was?



Na Pike zur Revelation. RCT3 ist doch die Dämpfungseinheit!?


Nicht destotrotz bin sehr zufrieden - laut aktueller Bike sind Gabeln mit 32mm nur "SLOW MOTION"  und wer es Bergab bissl krachen lassen will brauch dickere Standrohre. Ich nicht wirklich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (2. Oktober 2014)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Nicht destotrotz bin sehr zufrieden - laut aktueller Bike sind Gabeln mit 32mm nur "SLOW MOTION"  und wer es Bergab bissl krachen lassen will brauch dickere Standrohre. Ich nicht wirklich...



So ein Bullshit, dass stand in der BIKE echt so drin? War im Frühjahr mit Propain im Vinschgau und da ist einer von denen mit ner Revelation so ziemlich jedem mit ner Pike davon gefahren! Ach ja S2/S3 Trails. Alles eine Frage des Könnens 

Ja klar hat das Heck blos 140mm, trotzdem verschenk ich nicht gern 1-2 cm Federweg... kann ich ja gleich ne 130er einbauen und die dann voll nutzen... Naja! Ich werd entweder die Rev. austauschen gegen eine Pike oder auf Solo Air umrüsten. die 2 cm Absenkung merk ich nicht und ist für mich persönlich nur überflüssiger Ballast. Komm auch mit dem Enduro und das hat 160mm ohne Absenkung jeden Berg hoch.


----------



## vfb1986 (2. Oktober 2014)

Möchte nur den ersten Eindruck und Kaufentscheidung pro Stereo mitteilen, den ich bereits im passenden Thread des Bikes gepostet habe, jedoch vll. noch einige unentschlossen sind, was es denn sein soll.

"Guten Morgen,
als alter Scalpel-Fahrer hat es mich mal gereizt, das Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL zu fahren, da es gerade preislich (und noch als Auslaufmodell bzw. Einzelstück 2014) für mich interessant ist.
Und ich muss sagen: Klasse! Auch wenn der Einsatzbereich AM und nicht XC ist (im Vergleich zum Scalpel), fährt es sich auch bergauf super! Bergab hat das Scalpel bei ruppigem Untergrund wenige Chancen, da macht sich das mehr an Federweg bemerkbar!
Anfänglich hat mich das Gewicht von ca. 12kg etwas abgeschreckt, jedoch fällt dies nicht so ins Gewicht - vor allem wenn man bergab entschädigt wird 
Kurz und knapp: Wer Alpenüberquerungen und weniger XC-Rennen im Kopf hat, ist das Rad zu empfehlen und schmückt nun auch meine Garage 
Habe im Vergleich noch das AMS100 und AMS130/150er gefahren, aber auf Grund der Laufruhe bergab für das 140er entschieden!

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sind div. Stereos zu guten Konditionen noch verfügbar.

Schönen Bike-Feiertag morgen!

P.S. bei der Reifendiskussion - war im 26" Bereich absoluter Conti-Fan, habe aber das Gefühl, dass 29" verschlafen wurde und wieder zu Schwalbe gewechselt. Fahre Hans Dampf vorne und Nobby Nic hinten am Stereo.
Am CC Scalpel fahre ich Racing Ralph 2,1" - die Rocket Ron sind mir zu schnell kaputt gegangen und hatte zu oft Luftdruckverlust durch Risse (auch wenn die Tubeless Milch es immer wieder verschließt)."


----------



## Kharne (2. Oktober 2014)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Die DPA habe ich bewußt gewählt - das Stereo ist sehr Hecklastig und bei ordentlich Steigung sowas von träge und leicht auf dem VR bergauf, da ist es schon von Vorteil, die Front senken zu können. Die Bike-Woche im Chiemgau dieses Jahr hat es wieder gezeigt, das es mir was bringt!



Deswegen baut man ne dicke Gabel ein, dann steigt die Front nicht mehr. Denn mit ner abgesenkten Gabel kommt das eh schon schweinigtiefe Tretlager noch weiter runter



toyoraner schrieb:


> Na Pike zur Revelation. RCT3 ist doch die Dämpfungseinheit!?



RCT3 sind die Einsteller. Die Rev hat ne MotionControl Dämpfungseinheit, die neue Pike den neuen Charger. Dazu die neue Luftfedereinheit. Absolut nicht vergleichbar.



toyoraner schrieb:


> laut aktueller Bike sind Gabeln mit 32mm nur "SLOW MOTION"  und wer es Bergab bissl krachen lassen will brauch dickere Standrohre. Ich nicht wirklich...



Kann ich bestätigen. Ne Pike oder Lyrik arbeitet auf nem ganz anderen Level als ne Rev je könnte. Und wenn man das Heck dann halbwegs unter Kontrolle hat und schön straff fährt kriegt man mit ner dicken Gabel endlich einen vernünftigen Lenkwinkel, höheres Tretlager, die sehr tiefe Front auf ne (imho) vernünftige Höhe und bergab geht die Kiste dann endlich wie es sein sollte 

Meine 2 Cents


----------



## toyoraner (2. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Deswegen baut man ne dicke Gabel ein, dann steigt die Front nicht mehr. Denn mit ner abgesenkten Gabel kommt das eh schon schweinigtiefe Tretlager noch weiter runter



Ehrlich! Ich halt mich eigentlich nicht für sehr unbedarft, aber das kapier ich nicht???
Was hat der Standrohrdurchmesser damit zu tun, das die Front weniger steigt? 
Ich senke die Gabel ab, damit die Front runterkommt und somit mehr Last nach vorn(Körperschwerpunkt wandert vor) verlagert wird. Das Steuerrohr des Stereos ist doch sehr hoch (130mm bei Größe M)  bzw. die Front insgesamt hoch - mein Sattel ist etwas tiefer wie der Lenker! Mag sein das du auf deinem Stereo anders gesessen hast und somit ein anderes Feeling hattest.
Das Tretlager des Stereo 1.0 ist Imho nicht viel tiefer als bei anderen gängigen Bikes, bin da noch nie irgendwo hängengeblieben auch damals mit 3fach nicht.

Ich dacht bis heut das RCT3 die gesamte Dämpfereinheit meint. Okay, aufgeklärt!



Kharne schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Ne Pike oder Lyrik arbeitet auf nem ganz anderen Level als ne Rev je könnte. Und wenn man das Heck dann halbwegs unter Kontrolle hat und schön straff fährt kriegt man mit ner dicken Gabel endlich einen vernünftigen Lenkwinkel, höheres Tretlager, die sehr tiefe Front auf ne (imho) vernünftige Höhe und bergab geht die Kiste dann endlich wie es sein sollte
> 
> Meine 2 Cents



Aber jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische, du schreibst ja so als ob alle Gabeln vorher nur Schrott waren und man mit dem Stereo nicht ordentlich Bergab fahren konnte.

P.S.: Durch die EC-Lagerschale unten und der etwas größeren Einbauhöhe der Rev ist mein Lenkwinkel ca. 1° flacher geworden - ich merke es auf dem Trail und Bergauf nicht wirklich.


----------



## Kharne (2. Oktober 2014)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Was hat der Standrohrdurchmesser damit zu tun, das die Front weniger steigt?



Mehr Gewicht an der Front -> das VR steigt deutlich! Später. Ausserdem wird der Lenkwinkel flacher, was das Gewicht der Gabel noch weiter nach vorne verlagert.



toyoraner schrieb:


> Ich senke die Gabel ab, damit die Front runterkommt und somit mehr Last nach vorn(Körperschwerpunkt wandert vor) verlagert wird. Das Steuerrohr des Stereos ist doch sehr hoch (130mm bei Größe M)  bzw. die Front insgesamt hoch - mein Sattel ist etwas tiefer wie der Lenker! Mag sein das du auf deinem Stereo anders gesessen hast und somit ein anderes Feeling hattest. Das Tretlager des Stereo 1.0 ist Imho nicht viel tiefer als bei anderen gängigen Bikes, bin da noch nie irgendwo hängengeblieben auch damals mit 3fach nicht.



Das Tretlager ist nicht tiefer als an anderen Bikes, nein. Aber durch die Absenkung kommt es deutlich tiefer und dadurch, dass der Dämpfer immer im mittleren Hub rumhängt, weil die Kinematik so B-Scheiden ausgelegt ist (Danke Herr Probst, sie Kinematik Mastermind!), ist das Tretlager real doch deutlich tiefer als bei anderen Bikes.



toyoraner schrieb:


> Aber jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische, du schreibst ja so als ob alle Gabeln vorher nur Schrott waren und man mit dem Stereo nicht ordentlich Bergab fahren konnte.



Nein, ich sage nur, dass das Stereo deutlich mehr Potential hat, als Rev, 32 und Co zulassen. Denn die Geo ist schön kompakt und wendig und mit ner dicken Gabel vorne stimmt dann auch die Gewichtsverteilung.


----------



## Vincy (2. Oktober 2014)

Bei einem 120kg Brocken braucht man sich auch nicht wundern, dass es dann hecklastiger wird.
Durch eine größere Gabeleinbauhöhe wird es dann eher verstärkt, wegen der Geometrieveränderung (Lenk-und Sitzwinkel verändern sich da)! Nur mit einem Winkel-Steuersatz kann man es dann etwas ausgleichen.
Nicht schwerere Gabel, sondern Schwerpunktverlagerung, und zwar des gesamten Systems (mit Biker).
Eher mehr Druck auf die Front, nicht durch höheres Gabelgewicht, sondern flachere Lenkhöhe (Lenker, Vorbau). 
Deswegen gibt es auch eine Gabelabsenkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lachnitt (6. Oktober 2014)

Ähh Wiebitte?

Kharnes Logic folgend könnte man bei Bedarf auch 200gr an die Gabelbrücke hängen. 

Auch wenn ich Dir hier häufig im Stillen rechtgebe, so sind das weiter oben doch sehr gewagte Thesen, oder aber ein sehr subjektiver Eindruck. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe wenig Probleme mit steigender Front.

Nichts für ungut
Lachnitt


----------



## Kharne (6. Oktober 2014)

Es ist ja nicht nur das zusätzliche Gewicht der Gabel, das Gewicht (Gabel + Laufrad und Bremse) wird durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel weiter nach vorne verlagert.


----------



## McFirehead (5. November 2014)

Hallo Leute.
Klink mich mal hier ein.
Ich steh vor dem Kauf eines Cube Stereo, welches mein Cube Acid ersetzen soll.
Ich hab jedoch Anforderungen die nicht so ganz zusammen passen.
Ich brauch einerseits ein Tourenfully für meine tägliche Runde und für Touren mit Familie und Freunden.
Andererseits brauch ich ein Stereo was auch mal einen Parkeinsatz wegsteckt und auch eher in den Endurobereich geht.
Für letzteres hab ich mich für das Stereo 160 HPA SL 27.5 entschieden.
Bei dem 1. bin ich mir unschlüssig.
Zur Auswahl stehen folgende 3:

Stereo 120 HPA Race 29  1.999€
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-120-hpa-race-29-black-anodized-2015/

Stereo 140 HPA 27,5  1.999€
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-140-hpa-275-black-anodized-2015/

Stereo 140 HPA Pro 27.5  2,599€ ( ist aber eher keine Alternativ für mich als Kombination von beidem)
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-140-hpa-pro-275-icebluenblack-2015/

Punkte die ich mir stelle sind:

- Reichen 120 mm auch mal für einen einfachen Trail mit ein paar Wurzelteppichen?
- Brauche ich 140 mm?
- Sind 140 mm tourentauglich?
- Soll ich wegen 20 mm ein Rad mit einer etwas schlechteren Ausstattung zum gleichen Preis kaufen?

Wäre halt echt klasse wenn ihr helfen könntet, vor allem da die meisten von euch ja schon ein Stereo fahren und auch eventuell eins dieser Modelle.

Danke Leute

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Kharne (5. November 2014)

Cube gibt die Möhre nicht für den Parkeinsatz frei, der Hinterbau gibt das auch garnicht her, die Lager leben nicht lange und der Rahmen selbst bei entsprechender Fahrweise auch nicht.
Also: Nicht kaufen.


----------



## stereorider84 (5. November 2014)

Hallo mcfirehead...

Ich würde auf jedefall die 140 mm variante nehmen und dann das für 2500 mit der pike..
von den 3 bikes die du hier zur auswahl hast wäre das blaue stereo das einzige was mich anspricht(hatte selbst schon 3 stereos und eins mit 150 mm revelation, von dem her sage ich min 140mm)

Ist meine persönliche meinung und empfehlung

Tschauu


----------



## stereorider84 (5. November 2014)

P.S.

Kharne hat natürlich recht wen du in den park gehn wilst dann gar keins von den 3....


----------



## McFirehead (5. November 2014)

Okay.
Also ich glaub ich hab bei euch mit dem Wort Bikepark einen falschen Eindruck hinterlassen.
Mein damit eigentlich einen Flowtrail( so wie in Stromberg), also keinen Bikepark der eher auf ein Downhiller ausgelegt ist.
@ stereorider84: Die 3 aufgelisteten Bikes sollen auch nicht auf den Flowtrail, die werden ja wie gesagt als Tourrad bzw. Rad für meine Tagesrunde verwendet.

@ kharne: beziehst du das auf das 160 HPA Sl oder auf eines der 3 anderen?


----------



## Kharne (5. November 2014)

Dann gibt es immernoch Punkt 3 und 4. Und der Hinterbau ist auch so nicht besonders prickelnd.


----------



## stereorider84 (5. November 2014)

Naa für touren mit der familie und für die feierabendrunde reichen 120 mm (bissel mehr federweg is aber nie falsch)

Manche fahren mit 120mm schneller und härter als irgentwelche möchtegerndownhiller mit 160mm.

Ich selbst fahre auch touren mit dem fritzz 180..


----------



## Anselmus (6. November 2014)

Für Stromberg reichen 140 allemal und zum Touren geht das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (6. November 2014)

@McFirehead Vielleicht für Dich interessant, Komme gerade von einem Stereo 120 HPC Pro 29, hab das von Dir gewünschte SL Probegefahren und hab nun ein Stereo 160 Super HPC Race 27.5. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-cubes-teil-3.490116/page-468

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Auf gar keinen Fall das SL 160 in 27.5 und dazu ein 140 mit 27.5. Die Bikes sind "fast identisch". Also wenn 2 Bikes dann mit einer weiteren Spreizung des Einsatzgebietes.
Was logischer klingt für mich Stereo 120/140 29 (Tourenfully/AM) und ein Stereo 160 eher Fritzz 180 in 27.5 (AM/Enduro).

Ich kenne den erwähnten Trail nicht, aber meine Hausrunde

 
 Wurzelteppiche und steinige Passagen sind mit einem 29 und 120 locker machbar. War mit meinem 120 im Vinschgau, St.Martin Abfahrt (Werners Freeriderunde auch bekannt). Geht, wobei die Reba dafür nicht optimal ist.

Würde eventuell wenn Du das SL nehmen willst, dann nach einem zusätzlichen 29 mit 120 oder 140 schauen aus 2014. 

Ist auch gerade ein ähnliches Thema im Cube Stereo Super HPC 2013 Thread.


----------



## Lachnitt (6. November 2014)

Hhmm, gibt's da nicht nen Thread für die aktuellen Modelle?
Das hier ist nämlich die Sammelstelle für die alten Gurken, also Stereo bis maximal 2011 o 2012???
Wer ein neueres Stereo fährt hat hierauf bestimmt kein Abo.

Schätze deshalb gibts so wenig Feedback!
Versuchs mal drüben. ...

My 2 Cents
Fahrräder kann man ja nie zuviele haben, aber warum 2 mal das Gleiche (mehr oder weniger)?
Touren u Familienausflüge kann man prima auch mit viel Federweg fahren.
Mein Tipp kauf Dir erstmal das mit den 160 und geh Ballern, für die Sonntagsfahrt überleg Dir noch was richtig schickes was sich auch deutlich abgrenzt.


----------



## Mr.Worf (7. November 2014)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> Hhmm, gibt's da nicht nen Thread für die aktuellen Modelle?
> Das hier ist nämlich die Sammelstelle für die alten Gurken, also Stereo bis maximal 2011 o 2012???
> Wer ein neueres Stereo fährt hat hierauf bestimmt kein Abo.
> 
> Schätze deshalb gibts so wenig Feedback!


Ja genau, hier wird nur das echte Stereo behandelt! 
Zur Fälschung geht es da lang.... 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...13-thread-non-26.635050/page-99#post-12449070


----------



## McFirehead (10. November 2014)

Hey Leute.
Sry, wusste nicht das hier nur die "alten Gurken" anwesend sind, obwohl manche älteren Stereos locker mit einem neuen Modell mithalten können.
Danke trotzdem für die Ratschläge und das Feedback.
Bis dann


----------



## KGBKamikaze (9. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir jmd verraten, welche Gabelschaftlänge es beim 2010er Cube Stereo mindestens haben sollte?
Habe einen gebrauchten Rahmen erwerben können, diesen allerdings nach Hause liefern lassen. Werde dort erst in den Weihnachtsferien dran schrauben können und wäre für die Info zwecks Gabelkauf sehr dankbar!

LG
Patrick


----------



## Peppi84 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hat einer von euch ne Pike im alten stereo? Die gibts ja leider nur tapered und nich 1 1/8,  bestünde da ne möglichkeit den steuersatz so umzubauen damit die pike passt? Sorry sollte das auf den letzten seiten irgendwo schonmal stehen aber ich seh einfach nciht mehr durch.

Der grund für de frage ist das ich heute bei mountainbikes.net vorbei war und mich erkundigt habe nach umbaumöglickeiten für meine alte rev 2step. Leider kann man bei der alten nicht ohne weiteres auf solo air umbauen es sei denn man tauscht gleich die ganze krone und das wäre unfug in bezug auf den preis. Ne neue dpa einheit gänge einmzubauen sowie umbau auf dual air wobei die guten keine erfahrungswerte haben inwiefern sich das gabelverhalten da verändern würde im vegleich zu aktuell. Hab wie schonmal beschrieben leider das problem das ich den federweg um 2-3cm nicht ausnutze aber sobald ich mit dem druck runter gehe rauscht se einfach so durch bei der kleinsten belastung.
Grüße
Robert


----------



## Kharne (9. Dezember 2014)

Das Stereo kam von Anfang an mit 1.5 Steuerrohr, untere Lagerschale wechseln dann passt das.


----------



## xerto (9. Dezember 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Das Stereo kam von Anfang an mit 1.5 Steuerrohr, untere Lagerschale wechseln dann passt das.



Das ist falsch. mein Stereo 2010 hat nur 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerohr 
Wenn du ein 1,5 Tapered möchtest kannst du ein aussenliegendes nehmen Nachteil der Vorbau kommt hoch

Bei mehr Federweg dann noch höher


----------



## Kharne (9. Dezember 2014)

Hast du ein 34er Steuerrohr? Glaube ich nicht, soweit ich weiß kam das Stereo von Anfang an mit 49er (das ist 1.5)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeamsrider (9. Dezember 2014)

xerto schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. mein Stereo 2010 hat nur 1 1/8 Zoll Steuerohr
> Wenn du ein 1,5 Tapered möchtest kannst du ein aussenliegendes nehmen Nachteil der Vorbau kommt hoch



Das Rahmen-Steuerrohr hat 1.5" traditional (ZS49 oder EC49).
Deine Gabel hat 1 1/8" Gabelschaft.


----------



## xerto (9. Dezember 2014)

ich habe keine tapered Gabel hineinbekommen. ich wollte ja auch ne Pike montieren.
Ausser, wenn ich den dickeren Teil nach aussen gelegt hätte, aber dann wäre der Vorbau zu hoch gekommen. Der Rahmen ist von 2009.


----------



## Kharne (9. Dezember 2014)

Das 2009er hat definitiv ein 1.5 Steuerrohr. Du brauchst ne neue untere Lagerschale.

Das Stereo kann locker ne höhere Gabel vertragen, meine Meinung


----------



## Cubeamsrider (9. Dezember 2014)

Mußt dann für tapered Gabel ein *EC49/40* Steuersatz Unterteil nehmen.
Für eine niedrigere Lenkhöhe dann Oben eine flache Steuersatzabdeckung, evtl Spacer weglassen, flacheren Vorbau und/oder Lenker.


----------



## Peppi84 (18. Dezember 2014)

werds wohl erstmal bei der verbauten rev lassen und umbauen auf dual air + service. Ne pike soll ja geil sein aber mehr gibt mein geldbeutel im moment einfach nicht her besonders in betracht das der hinterbau verbessert werden muss. Lezten endes ist es ja auch die frage ob man (ich) überhaupt nen großen unterschied merken würde im vergleich von pike zu rev. Das was mich jedoch am meisten wurmt ist nach wie vor der rp23, entweder er ist bretthart und wenig sag damit er nicht so extrem durchrauscht oder selbst bei kleinen absätzen oder ner höheren bordsteinkante rauscht der durch. kleinere stöße gibt er auch jetzt einfach so weiter obwohl ich schon den druck vermindert habe. Das tuning mittels pvc flasche oder shims hab ich schon gehört. Das Problem ist eher das der Dämpfer auch so mal nen service brauch, aber eigtl möchte ich toxo nach den ganzen erfahrungsberichten nicht unbedingt noch kohle in den hals werfen. Daher meine überlegung nen monarch rt3 reinzubauen jedoch ist da die große frage welchen?! normal/hv/debon?! Hab Kuschi schonmal angeschrieben inwiefern er denn seinen monarch hat tunen lassen doch bisher leider keine antwort bekommen. Zumal es die Monarchs ja nur noch mit festen tunes bzw mit tune mid. Natürlich wäre es eine Variante doch in den sauren apfel zu beissen und den rp23 zu toxo zu schicken für nen service und anpassen zu lassen oder ggf das spacerset bei bikecomponents zu ordern.

Hat denn einer von euch nen monarch drin und kann mir sagen was für ein modell und inwiefern dieses getunt werden sollte?

Vielen dank für eure hilfe.

Die tage gehts erstmal zu mountainbikes.net mi der gabel und dann sehen wie der effekt ist.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Kharne (18. Dezember 2014)

Schick den rp zu tftuned, und lass den da auf push Innereien umbauen, so holst du das Maximum aus dem Fahrwerk raus. Und investier in Huber Buchsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lachnitt (18. Dezember 2014)

Wie Kharne schon sagt, kontakt zu tftuned aufnehmen und machen lassen. Zumindest haben das hier einige empfohlen u auch gemacht.
Bei mir steht das jetzt auch an...Abschiedsfahrt u Fully stillegen 

Hier noch das Luftkammertuning, aber das wird tf wohl mitmachen, wenn du mit denen sprichst
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-rp23-luftkammertuning.544469/

Dazu gibts auch einige Berichte zur Ghettoversion also Plastikstreifen zur Volumenverkleinerung. Habe ich leider nicht gelistet = sufu
So könntest Du mit wenig Aufwand testen ob das in die richtige Richtung geht, bevor Du Geld in die Hand nimmst. 

Ich habe das nicht gemacht, da ich schon das kleine Volumen habe.


----------



## Styer (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre nun seit 2 Jahren das Stereo hpc und  Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit, jedoch springt die Kette bei anspruchsvollen Trails runter. Ich hatte dafür mal eine  Kettenführung nachgerüstet mit der es deutlich besser wurde, aber halt auch nur besser und nicht gut. Da nun auch 1-2 Zähne des großen Zahnrads nicht mehr gut aussehen, wollte ich den Winter für einen Umbau nutzen.

Was haltet ihr von Umbau auf 2-Fach mit bashguard und evtl direkte Kettenführung ? Habt ihr Erfahrungen beim Stereo? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar !

Viele Grüße Stefan


----------



## xerto (27. Dezember 2014)

ich bin jahrelang das stereo mit 2x9 fach mit bashgard von SLX gefahren. problemlos.
ich hatte immer angst davor, das nach einen eventuellen sturz sich das große zahnrad in mein bein, oder wohin auch immer, bohrt. geht also.

24 + 38 Ritzel mit kleiner kettenführung. c.guide


----------



## Kharne (27. Dezember 2014)

Emanon Can Duo BGD, die beste KeFü am Markt.  Dazu (farblich passend) ein Emanon Bash oder im Bikemarkt nen Saint Bash für´n Zehner schiessen. Und wenn du 10-fach fährst gönn dir noch ein Shadow+ bzw. Type 2 Schaltwerk.


----------



## Styer (28. Dezember 2014)

Die c Guide hab ich momentan schon montiert.

Würdet ihr das 32 Ritzel indemfall auch austauschen (falls ja, woran erkenn ich das das neue passt?) ?

Die emanon sieht gut aus, dann könnte ich die c.guide weitervererben.

Bringt die shadowplus strafung so viel? 

Wie sind eigentlich eure Erfahrungen mit der Revelation Gabel?


----------



## Kharne (28. Dezember 2014)

Du brauchst einfach ein kettenblatt mit passendem lochkreis, bei Shimano ist das standardmäßig 104mm


----------



## toyoraner (28. Dezember 2014)

Styer schrieb:


> Die c Guide hab ich momentan schon montiert.
> 
> Würdet ihr das 32 Ritzel indemfall auch austauschen (falls ja, woran erkenn ich das das neue passt?) ?
> 
> ...



Hab ne aktuelle Revelation jetzt ein knappes halbes Jahr drin.Kann nicht klagen - einstellen...funktioniert tadellos.Lässt sich super abstimmen.Im Vergleich voher zur ne EXM150 von DT swiss eine echter Aha-Effekt.

Die meisten werden dir aber sicher ne Pike ans Herz legen.Kam für mich auf Grund der noch größeren Einbaulänge nicht in Frage.


----------



## Kharne (29. Dezember 2014)

Das Stereo kann locker ne längere Gabel ab, 26" Pike auf 150mm getravelt und mit EC Schale (für den tapered Schaft) ergibt ca. 2cm mehr EBL, das ergibt nen ca 1° flacheren Lenkwinkel, hat mir sehr gut getaugt. Die Rev sieht jedenfalls kein Licht gegen die neue Pike. Der Hinterbau dann aber auch nicht mehr, da sollten dann zumindest HuberBuchsen und ein frischer Service her, noch besser direkt en Dämpfer bei TfTuned mit Push Innereien tunen lassen.


----------



## KGBKamikaze (31. Dezember 2014)

Servus,

bei meinem 10er Stereo Rahmen, den ich vor Kurzem gebraucht gekauft habe, scheint der Gabelkonus des FSA Orbit z1.5 r nicht Teil der Lieferung gewesen zu sein.
Zwar schaut die Gabel im eingebauten Zustand ohne Konus nicht verboten aus, jedoch sollte ich da wohl käuflich tätig werden.

Den einzigen Artikel, den ich hier finde, ist der FSA H6036. Leider nur über nubuk-bikes ohne Produktbilder bestellbar. 
Kann das jmd. bestätigen? Hat jmd. vllt sogar eine Nahaufnahme?

Vielen Dank und lg
Patrick


----------



## Kharne (31. Dezember 2014)

Meinst du den konischen Spacer? Weil ohne Gabelkonus könntest du die Gabel nicht sauber einbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppi84 (3. Januar 2015)

Heute mal das stereo bei Mountainbikes.net abgegeben, Die Rev bekommt nun ne dual air umbau da ich die absenkung ja eh nicht nutze, es bleibt bei der rlt zugstufe da der unterschied laut den experten nur relativ marginal wäre wenn man eh die meiste zeit offen fährt und mir der lockout für strassenrunden oder anstiege besser liegt. Zusätzlich kommt ein kürzerer 65mm sixpack s.a.m. vorbau dran, erstmal zum probieren, wenns nicht passt noch kürzer aber denk mal zu den 90mm ist es schon ein gehöriger unterschied (schonmal jmd erfahrung mit dem teil?). Bevor der dämpfer zu tftuned geht gibts dennoch erstmal "nur" neue lager, nach test wurde mir geraten die buchsen noch nicht gegen huber zu tauschen denn die alten sind noch fit. Was den rp23 angeht war ich sehr verblüfft als die meinten tftuned sagt denen nix aber wäre sicher die erste wahl wenns schon von leuten aus dem forum empfehlen, n neuer monarch müsste ja auch erst neu angepasst werden da lohnt sich das wohl mehr.

Den Dämpfer schick ich dann wohl demnächst auch los wenn das stereo wieder da ist. Meinten auch kann nur besser werden besonders wenn man bedenkt das toxo ja auch nen ganzen batzen geld haben will.

Echt top service, wenns not getan hätte hätt ich das bike heute auch gleich wieder holen können aber können sich ruhig zeit lassen bei dem aktuellen wetter, also hol ichs erst montag ab.

Das beste denk ich ist der finanzielle aspekt, ~150€ für alles, da will ich nicht wissen wie lang mein store gebraucht hätte und wie teuer es dort geworden wäre wo ich das stereo gekauft hab.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Mr.Worf (3. Januar 2015)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Gabelkonus des FSA Orbit z1.5 r
> Zwar schaut die Gabel im eingebauten Zustand ohne Konus nicht verboten aus, jedoch sollte ich da wohl käuflich tätig werden.
> ...



Hi, die 41Gramm kannst du dir echt sparen...

Im Verbindung mit einem kurzen Vorbau, sind 10 -15mm Optimal.
Der Konus hat 20mm.
Wenn du unbedingt einen haben möchtes, PN an mich.

Gruß Mr. Worf


----------



## KGBKamikaze (5. Januar 2015)

Danke erstmal.

Rede vom Gabelkonus, sprich der nach unten abschließende Teil des Steuersatzes, der u.a. das Eindringen von Dreck und Wasser in den Steuersatz verhindert.

Das sollte ich mir besser nicht sparen, oder? Wie schon geschrieben, sitzt die Gabel auch ohne Konus gut.

LG


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. Januar 2015)

KGBKamikaze schrieb:


> Danke erstmal.
> 
> Rede vom Gabelkonus, sprich der nach unten abschließende Teil des Steuersatzes, der u.a. das Eindringen von Dreck und Wasser in den Steuersatz verhindert.
> 
> ...



Bist du sicher, dass du den "Gabelkonus" meinst? Der sieht nämlich so aus:






Der Hauptzweck ist nicht die Verhinderung von Schmutz-/Wassereintrag sondern der Sitz für das untere Lager vom Steuersatz. Je nach Steuerrohr/Steuersatz/Gabel sollte es ohne den Konus eigentlich alles andere als "gut sitzen"


----------



## Mr.Worf (5. Januar 2015)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Der Hauptzweck ist nicht die Verhinderung von Schmutz-/Wassereintrag sondern der Sitz für das untere Lager vom Steuersatz. Je nach Steuerrohr/Steuersatz/Gabel sollte es ohne den Konus eigentlich alles andere als "gut sitzen"


Das war denn ein "Gehirnfurz", von meiner Seite.  Sorry...
Ohne das Teil, kannst du den Steuersatz schnell in die Tonne werfen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Januar 2015)

Na ich glaub du meintest so wie Kharne diesen Spacer hier oder?





Den hab ich inzwischen auch entfernt, unverschämt schwer


----------



## Anselmus (6. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,

ist das Schaltauge hier passend für das 2011er Stereo HPA?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-19-rot-40935

Bin gerade nicht zu hause und kann nicht nachschauen 

Danke


----------



## Kharne (6. Januar 2015)

Du brauchst ein 08/15 X12 Schaltauge. Ja.


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Januar 2015)

Ich würde für die Schraube das Original von Syntace nehmen.
Hintergrund
Syntaceschraube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Januar 2015)

Dazu noch das original Schaltauge von Syntace und du sparst bei bike-discount sogar noch einen €.

Edit: Syntace & Cube Schaltaugenteile können anscheinend nicht gemischt werden...


----------



## Kharne (6. Januar 2015)

Das ist das normale Syntace Schaltauge am alten Stereo. Die neuen Bikes haben andere, ja.


----------



## Peppi84 (6. Januar 2015)

Heute Das Stereo wieder abgeholt und gleich mal getestet. Bin begeistert. Sag aktuell bei 3,5cm. Damit ist die gabel recht straff, könnte sogar noch etwas runter mit dem druck. Aktuell sind in positiv und negativkammer nahezu gleich 145psi, zum vergleich in der alten 2step waren 170psi. Ansprechverhalten ist sehr gut, kleine stöße merkt man kaum noch. Dennoch federt die gabel nicht voll ein bzw rauscht so schnell durch wie vorher. Alles in allem war der umbau das beste was ich machen konnte und kann das nur empfehlen. Damit wäre das thema pike erstmal erledigt.

Dämperlager wurde auch getauscht, spricht merklich besser an aber der rp23 geht demnächst definitiv zu tftuned und huber buchsen kommen auch noch ran.

sehr postiv überrascht war ich vom neuen vorbau mit 65mm länge. Lenken fühlt sich viel direkter an zwar sitzt man auch merklich kompakter auf dem bike was aber noch vertretbar ist, einen kürzeren vorbau würde ich nicht nehmen.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Mr.Worf (12. Januar 2015)

So Jungs....
Ich werde mich mal hier verabschieden.
Das "Alte Stereo" war (ist) ein Hammer Bike (schöner als das Neue), aber die Zeit ist gekommen mich davon zu verabschieden. 
Sehr hilfreich war es hier und ich hoffe, dass ich auch manch anderen helfen konnte.
Ab und an schaue ich hier bestimmt noch mal rein...

Gruß Mr.Worf  (Micha)


----------



## wickedstyle (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
Welchen Bashguard habt ihr am Stereo verbaut?
Aktuell überlege ich, das große Kettenblatt "abzudremeln". Welche klemmbare Kettenführungen habt ihr am Stereo? Gern auch Bilder davon!


----------



## xerto (24. Februar 2015)

keinen bashguard
keine kettenführung
keine bilder

noch wünsche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wickedstyle (24. Februar 2015)

Ähm..Nein!
Aber schön, dass es solche Menschen wie Dich im Forum gibt


----------



## Teuflor (24. Februar 2015)

Hab die SLX Kurbel inkl. Saint Bash (etwas den Drehmel ansetzen) dran.. war die günstigstes 5€ Methode 

Das Rad ist aber auch 1 x 10 aufgebaut.


----------



## wickedstyle (24. Februar 2015)

Fährst Du auch ne Kettenführung? Die Bionicon Kettenführung ist noch nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Teuflor (24. Februar 2015)

Ja fahre ohne, vorne ist ein NW Kettenblatt drauf, auf dem Enduro fahr ich das gleiche und erst ein mal nen Abwurf in doch sehr ruppigem Gelände gehabt.


----------



## Kharne (24. Februar 2015)

Emanon can duo mit passendem Emanon bash. Kostet was mehr,ist aber jeden Cent wert.


----------



## wickedstyle (25. Februar 2015)

Danke Dir! Werde ich mir mal genauer ansehen und wenn die montiert ist, gibt's ein Fazit.


----------



## Kharne (25. Februar 2015)

Denk dran, die BGD Variante zu kaufen, sonst passt der Bash nicht


----------



## wickedstyle (26. Februar 2015)

Hoffe Du bleibst uns lange mit deiner hilfreichen/bereiten Art erhalten!


----------



## shakerZ (10. März 2015)

Hey,

kann mir jemand sagen, welches Buchsenset ich für mein 2012er Stereo SHPC Race für einen neuen FOX Float CTD brauche? Ich bin etwas unsicher, welche Maße ich da genau brauche bzw. welche ich messen muss, da die neuen Buchsensets ja auch nicht mehr den Buchsen entsprechen, die beim RP23 verbaut waren.

Sportlichen Gruß!


----------



## Vincy (10. März 2015)

Oben 55mm und Unten 19mm.
Die Maße sind da gleich geblieben und passen für beide Modelle. Kannst da aber nicht die Gleitlager untereinander tauschen.

Mit einem Fox CTD LV (dickerer Dämpferkopf) könnte es etwas eng werden! Ebenso mit dem blauen Verstellhebel und Reboundeinsteller (Factory Series), der könnte evtl am Querbügel der Sitzstreben und am Muddy Board streifen. Daher möglichst die XV oder SV Version nehmen.
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/2013_LVSV_eyelets.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shakerZ (10. März 2015)

Danke! Ich habe die XV-Version, da die LV auf jeden Fall am Dämpferkopf mit dem Rahmen kollidiert. Um sicher zu gehen: Ich nehme jetzt 19,05mm für unten und 54,99mm für oben, richtig? Und beides 6mm? Denn dazu finde ich die 54,99mm zumindest bei den großen Internetshops nicht.


----------



## Vincy (10. März 2015)

Ja, aber mit 8mm Bohrung. Ich habe da noch welche, die könntest günstig haben.


----------



## shakerZ (10. März 2015)

Die Befestigungsschrauben messen beide 6mm, sollte die Bohrung der Achse dann nicht auch 6mm haben?


----------



## Vincy (10. März 2015)

Nein, sind da 8mm. M6 hat die kleine Schraube für den langen Bolzen (d8mm).


----------



## Styer (29. März 2015)

Hi, 

Ich bräuchte neue Bremsscheiben vorne und würde in diesem Zuge gern größere verbauen. Leider finde ich keine Infos welche Größe für die Rockshox Revelation rlt freigegeben ist. Derzeit ist eine 160mm Scheibe verbaut. 

Hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann!

Viele Grüße


----------



## xerto (29. März 2015)

bis zu 203 mm geht.


----------



## Styer (29. März 2015)

Danke


----------



## Lachnitt (2. April 2015)

Gude Old-Stereo Fans,

Ich frage mich gerade was man so an Tuning Maßnahmen an einer Revelation, ähhm 426 ist das glaube ich, U-Turn Dual-Air von 2009 so durch führen könnte. 
U-Turn nutze ich quasi gar nicht, Lock Out mag ich sehr (Mittelgebirge). 
Von der MotionControl habe ich bisher wenig bemerkt, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass das einfach gut funktioniert. 
Andere Gabel wollte ich vorerst keine verbauen. 

Danke für Input u happy Easter
Lachnitt


----------



## wickedstyle (2. April 2015)

Die Frage ist ja erst mal, was Du an der Gabel vermisst und was Du für Verbesserungswürdig hälst?!
Ich empfehle gern und aus eigener Erfahrung Flatout-Suspension.de oder den User @dirty-boy für wirklich gute Arbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (2. April 2015)

An ner Rev gibbet nix zu tunen, entweder servicen oder austauschen


----------



## Lachnitt (2. April 2015)

Vermissen ist so ne Sache, meist weiss man ja nicht was einem fehlt bis man es entweder nicht mehr hat, oder gezeigt bekommt was es sonst noch tolles gibt. 
Bis man einigermaßen brauchbares Material an seine Grenzen bringt u daher was besseres braucht vergeht schon einige Zeit. 

Aber das bessere ist des Guten Feind!

Die Rev macht Ihren Job ordentlich hätte ja sein können das es was gibt was man sich gönnen kann/sollte. 
Umbau auf RCT3 geht das überhaupt?
Der Push Service am Dämpfer macht das Ganze schonmal anders, auch wenn ich vorher nicht total unglücklich war (kleine Luftkammer).


----------



## Lachnitt (2. April 2015)

Btw
Ich suche noch Lagersätze ähnlich wie Vincy oben das Bild eingefügt hat. Am Liebsten mit Schrauben. 
Als Bezugsquelle kenne ich nur Bike-Discount u da sind die Sätze wohl günstiger geworden. 
Es gab aber mal einen Händler aus Berlin mir ordentlichem WebShop, den Original Cube Lagersätzen u vernünftigen Preisen. Den finde ich aber nicht mehr. 
Andere Quellen?

Grund
Auf Halde legen!
Mit Schraube da hier einer versichert hat, er habe die bei der Demontage abgerissen, Lager kriegt man überall


----------



## Vincy (2. April 2015)

http://www.premium-bikeshop.de/cube-bikes/cube-ersatzteile/lagersatze.html
Die Lagersätze kannst über jeden Cube händler beziehen. Inzwischen gibt es die dort auch einzeln.
http://www.cube.eu/equipment/ersatzteile/lagersaetze/

Zum Tunig der Revelation:
da gibt es verschiedene Motion Control (Druckstufen) und Zugstufen (Dual Flow, Rapid recovery). 
Wenn du die Absenkung nicht benötigst, kannst stattdessen das Solo Air der Sektor verwenden.


----------



## Lachnitt (2. April 2015)

Ah da isser ja, der Berliner Händler, Firma dankt!

Gibts irgendwo ne Übersicht der Evolutionsstufen der MC Einheiten u Zugstufen? So dass man mal sehen könnte was das bringen soll und vielleicht einen "will haben"!effekt auslöst. 

Hhmm, RS listet die "Technologien" ja ganz nett, jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden was wirklich was taugt. 
Absenkung habe ich nie benutzt da 3,5 Umdrehungen einfach nerven. Heute geht das mit 180 Grad. 
Lockout oder annähernd wäre schon schön. 
Lohnt der Aufwand, laut Kharne ja nicht. 
Wenn andere Gabel welche dann und welches BJ. 
Pike ab 2014, Lyrik oder was...


----------



## Kharne (2. April 2015)

Lyrik RC2DH, Pike geht auch wunderbar. Die größere Einbauhöhe steht dem Rahmen sogar gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toyoraner (2. April 2015)

Ich hab ne aktuelle REV RCT3 DP und bin sehr zufrieden - die Abstimmung bekommt man klasse hin. Pike ist es damals nicht geworden, weil die Einbauhöhe nochmals größer ist und damit das Stereo noch hecklastiger wird,was es ja von je her schon war. (Aufgrund tapered und damit externer Lagerschale unten baut die REV schon hoch, ergo Lenkwinkel 1Grad Änderung)


----------



## Teuflor (15. April 2015)

Moin Leute,

ich hab nen 2009er Stereo für meine Freundin aufgebaut, Dämpfer ist der originale. Als ich es gekauft hab hat es natürlich aus dem Hebel gesüfftm hab ich reparieren lassen.
Wirklich zufrieden bin ich damit aber nicht, entweder ist das Heck prügel hart oder wenn ich den Druck verringere rasselt es bei nem zwei Treppen Sprung durch.

Hab irgendwo irgendwann mal was von einem RT3 Monarch gelesen allerdings finde ich das nicht mehr, welcher Tune z.B. das war. Einbaumaß waren 190 x 51.
Gabel ist eine Revelation mit tapered.. kommt eh schon höher als gewollt durch den Steuersatz.

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Kharne (15. April 2015)

HuberBuchsen rein, alle Lager checken, dann nochmal probieren. Wenn´s dann nicht passt den RP23 bei TfTuned auf Push Innereien umbauen lassen. 
Einfach nen Monarch reinzupacken ist auch wieder nur Abstimmungspoker und im Endeffekt teurer als den RP23 machen zu lassen.


----------



## toyoraner (15. April 2015)

Ich habe mein Dämpfertune (Compression) bei Fox ändern lassen,hat auch geklappt, und nun noch die Standart Luftkammer statt der HV verbaut.For me now Perfekt.


----------



## Kharne (15. April 2015)

Den CompressionTune alleine ändern zu lassen bringt nicht ansatzweise so viel wie der Umbau auf Push Innereien


----------



## St0Rm (18. April 2015)

Hey Leute, 

Wollt mal gucken was die Laufräder des Stereo Race 2012 (annodized)  so wiegen, aber werde net so recht fündig. Weiß nur aus früheren  Diskussion dass es irgendwelche umgelabelten sind die recht Schwer sein sollen. 
Hat ggf.  jemand n Gewicht parat? 

Gruß,


----------



## Peppi84 (24. April 2015)

Kann nur für das 11er race (team) sprechen, da warens umgelabelte bzw oem dtswiss xpw1600 welche jedoch in wirklichkeit irgendwas um die 1800-1900g haben. Schwer denke ich ist dennoch was anderes, da nimmt man 500g ab und is leichter unterwegs 

Grüße
Robert


----------



## St0Rm (30. April 2015)

Hat sich mittlerweile erledigt, hab ein Referenzgewicht gefunden. 
Mit ca. 1800g ganz ok. Nicht so schlecht wie ich es erwartet hatte.

Ging mir um die träge Masse am Laufrad, nicht um das eigentliche Radgewicht.
Danke Trotzdem


----------



## Peppi84 (5. Mai 2015)

Servus leute, habe mich jetz seit geraumer zeit durch die suche und diverse shops gewühlt aber ich werd einfach nich schlauer.... Diese Saison soll unbedingt eine Vario Stütze ans Stereo. Nun die frage welche solls werden?! Die Reverb gilt ja allgemein als bewährt und gibts aktuell bei BC für 219€, nur die frage ob gleich 34,9 Durchmesser oder kleiner mit shim. Shim könnt ich an einen sixpack oder syntace kommen. Viel interessanter wäre die länge. Die Syntace p6 hat ne komplettlänge von 400mm, Fürs Pedalieren wird diese bis zur 10cm Markierung rausgezogen. Was sollte ich da für eine Länge verwenden? Versteh einfach nicht recht was mit max einstecktiefe gemeint ist?! Wieviel schaut denn bei der Reverb noch raus? Hatte erst überlegt ne 380er zu nehmen bin mir nur nun unsicher ob diese im Verstellbereich dann nicht eher zu groß ist wenn doch noch so viel aus Sattelrohr rauschaut?!? Oder hab ich grad ne ganz verquere denkweise? Am liebsten wäre es mir natürlich wenn man die Stütze so weit versenken könnte das man bei maximalem auszug auf die vorherige hähe kommt wenn ich die p6 die besagten 10cm rausziehe.

Bitte klärt mich auf.

Wie wäre es eigentlich mit alternativen zur reverb bzw welcher durchmesser wäre besser speziell in betracht auf gewicht?

Die Originale p6 hat mit 400mm 243g laut hersteller, in nem shop hab ich mal was gelesen von 664g für die 34,9er 380mm Variante der Reverb. Das is schon echt happig, prinzipiell denk ich mir eigentlich lieber abnehmen als so sehr auf leichtbau zu achten aber über 400gramm sind schon ne ansage. Bei der 31,6er sinds auch noch 530g.

Schon jemand erfahrung mit der KS LEV DX gemacht? So sehr bewährt die Reverb auch ist, die Kabelführung is murks, da wäre mir die Lösung der LEV mit festem kabel schon deutlich lieber.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## toyoraner (5. Mai 2015)

Hab mir vor 4 Wochen ne Reverb drangebaut mit 380mm Länge und sie steckt quasi fast soweit im Sitzrohr drin wie es geht und ist ausgefahren dort wo ich sie normal brauch. Vorher war ich bei der 5cm Markierung der Syntace. Also sollte die 380er bei dir locker reichen.
Im Übrigen habe ich die 34,9mm genommen. Ohne Hülse siehts erstmal besser aus und je weniger Reibstellen desto besser(Stichwort Knacken uns so), auch in Sachen Klemmung - meine Meinung. Die Kabelführung ist übrigens Problemlos herzustellen.

Und ehrlich - sch... auf das Gewicht. Der Komfortgewinn macht die Ersparnis absolet.
War auch erst skeptisch, aber nun nach den ersten Touren mit technisch schwierigen Schlüsselstellen - voll überzeugt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_simon (5. Mai 2015)

Nimmt man die Reverb in 31,6, zusätzlich die Reduzierungshülse von Syntace sowie die Sattelstützenklemme von Syntace, dann sieht man von außen gar nicht die Hülse. 
Vorteil: Reverb ist auch bei eventuell späterem Neukauf eines Rahmens wahrscheinlich weiternutzbar, da 31,6 mMn bei 99% aller aktuellen Rahmen vorkommt.

Ich habe das ganze zwar nicht an einem Stereo, aber an einem Fritzz von 2012. Leitungsführung kann man folgende nehmen (halten bombig): http://www.ebay.de/itm/181534206361?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Teuflor (5. Mai 2015)

von Sixpack gibts die Reduzierhülsen übrigens auch! Hab ich in meinem Stereo so verbaut 140er Reduzierhülse auf 31,6.


http://shop.sixpack-shop.com/de/995035-sixpack-sleeve-34.9-31.6-blk-l-140mm.html


----------



## Peppi84 (5. Mai 2015)

Danke Toyo, aber wo gibts in Dresden technisch schwierige schlüsselstellen^^ spaß beiseite. Meinst du die 5cm wenn du pedaliert hast? Hab die Syntace bei der 5cm nur auf trails, wenn nicht gar weiter rein, zum Pedalieren bin ich bei 10cm. Deshalb bin ich sogar am überlegen ne längere stütze zu nehmen. soll halt weit rein in den rahmen da ich beim pedalieren also wenn ich die syntace auf die 10cm rausziehe auch gern mal das typische knacken habe und das dem rahmen sicher nicht so guttut.

Grüße
Robert

@Toyo wo fährst du denn immer in und um DD, hab zwar schon einige stereos gesehen aber noch keins mit der Farbe wie deins?!


----------



## Peppi84 (5. Mai 2015)

ja die von sixpack hab ich auch schon gesehen, gibts für fast die hälfte der syntace bei bike24.

Generell stell ich mir die frage ob hülse oder nicht, mit hülse ist die gewichtsersparnis wieder nur marginal im vergleich zu 34,9mm und mehr stellen wos knacken kann gibts auch. Zudem bei der länge von 140mm kann man sich die gedanken von wegen länge auch fast schon sparen.


----------



## Kharne (5. Mai 2015)

Die Reverb guckt mindestens ~6cm + Verstellweg raus.

Bewährt? Bewährt war, dass man innerhalb von 48 Stunden Ersatz von SportImport gekriegt hat. Da es jetzt den DSD gibt und die übermäßige Kulanz nicht kennen würde ich das Geld für ne KS LEV in die Hand nehmen. Hat den schönen Nebeneffekt eines Bowdenzuges, der unten angeschlagen wird.

Mindesteinsteckstiefe der Hülse sind btw. 10cm im alten Stereo Rahmen, die Syntace Hülse passt also perfekt. Bei meinen deutlich über 0,1 Tonnen und nicht grade zaghaftem Fahrstil hat das Sitzrohr die 30,9er Stütze klaglos ein halbes Jahr mitgemacht bevor ich den Rahmen verkauft habe.


----------



## toyoraner (6. Mai 2015)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> Danke Toyo, aber wo gibts in Dresden technisch schwierige schlüsselstellen^^ spaß beiseite. Meinst du die 5cm wenn du pedaliert hast? Hab die Syntace bei der 5cm nur auf trails, wenn nicht gar weiter rein, zum Pedalieren bin ich bei 10cm. Deshalb bin ich sogar am überlegen ne längere stütze zu nehmen. soll halt weit rein in den rahmen da ich beim pedalieren also wenn ich die syntace auf die 10cm rausziehe auch gern mal das typische knacken habe und das dem rahmen sicher nicht so guttut.
> 
> Grüße
> Robert
> ...



Versteh was du meinst. Ja normal wenn ich getreten habe auf 5cm - bin nur 1,78 und fahre Größe M. Außerdem Knie nicht durchgestreckt in der unteren Kurbelstellung.

Ich würde sagen, fahr doch in nen gescheiten Radladen und probiert die 380er oder 420er mal an.

Ich fahre überall wo geht in und um Dresden, nur halt maximal 2Mal die Woche - da kann schon sein das man sich nie trifft! Heide, linkselbische Täler, rechtselbische Täler, Borsberg, Freital...etc. Gibt viel hier bei uns finde ich.

Gruß


----------



## Peppi84 (7. Mai 2015)

Dann sind wir ja ungefähr gleich groß, ziehe allerdings eben bis auf 10cm raus dabei ist das bein dann durchgesteckt.

Gibt nicht viele die eine reverb einfach mal so rumliegen haben, abgesehen von Mountainbikes.net. Die haben aber keine in der 34,9mm, wobei ich irgendwo aufgeschnappt habe das sich lediglich die maße des Aussenrohres unterscheiden, Tauchrohr wäre dasselbe. Führt damit die frage von durchmesser eigentlich ad absurdum.

Um Ehrlich zu sein liebäugle ich schon mit ner Lev DX aufgrund der besser gelösten Kabelverlegung. Hab jedoch eben bei amazon gesehen da gibts die reverb für knapp über 200, das is dann schon n angebot....grübelgrübel.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Lachnitt (8. Mai 2015)

Gude, überlege derzeit auch in die Richtung. Allerdings fahre ich mit Auszug 13,5 da ist die Stütze ganz schön dominant. 
Hat einer von Euch Bilder mit Versenkbarer Stütze - montiert


----------



## Peppi84 (10. Mai 2015)

Stütze ausgefahren mit vergleichbarer länge 10,5er Auszug bei P6. Is schon noch bissl platz zur minimaleinstecktiefe, sollte also mit 13,5 auch noch klappen. Problem mit der Lev DX ist der nicht verstellbare Kabelanschluss, da wirds mit der klemme echt eng aber es passt. Vorerst profesorisch mit gaffa gesichert bis morgen kabelführungen drankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathoni873 (9. Juni 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe in der letzten Zeit vermehrt Probleme mit einer abspringenden Kette. Das Problem hat sich bislang auf zwei unterschiedliche Arten geäußert, die ich seit 2010 eigentlich nie gekannt habe, aber in den letzten ca. 4 Wochen mehrmals beim Schalten auftraten.

Einerseits hat sich die Kette an der Kurbel zwischen kleinstem Kettenblatt und Kettenstrebe von der Unterseite her verkeilt, wurde also scheinbar vom Kettenblatt mit nach oben gezogen. Das passierte natürlich nicht während dem Kurbeln, sondern beim Schalten vom mittleren Kettenblatt aufs kleine KB.

Andererseits ist mir die Kette schon zweimal hinten vom größten Zahnkranz der Kassette hinter die Kassette gesprungen und hat sich zwischen Kassette und Nabe/Speichen verkeilt. Sie dort wieder heraus zu bekommen, war jedoch nicht so problematisch wie vorne. Auch das passierte nur beim Schalten auf den größten Zahnkranz.

Sowohl Umwerfer als auch Schaltwerk sind von den Anschlägen her nach wie vor richtig eingestellt. Ich kann an den Triggern keine weitere Bewegung der Kette über den Zahnkranz bzw. das Kettenblatt hinaus bewirken.

Nachdem sich die Kette vorne zweimal verkeilt hatte, habe ich kleinstes und mittleres Kettenblatt samt Kette gewechselt, da ich ähnliches verhalten mal hatte, als eine neue Kette auf verschlissenem Kettenblatt sich ebenfalls beim Schalten auf der Unterseite nicht vom KB lösen wollte und nach oben gezogen wurde. Dennoch scheint es daran nicht gelegen zu haben.

Zur Ausstattung: Alles original, so wie das Bike damals gekauft wurde und es seit 2010 problemfrei funktioniert hat.
- Kurbel Shimano FCM-770, 22/32/44
- Kette Sram PC 991
- Kassette Sram PG-990
- Schaltwerk Sram X9

Habe nun mal die untere Kettenspannung per Anschlagschraube am Schaltwerk leicht erhöht, aber eben so, dass bei "groß - groß" noch etwas Luft im Schaltwerk ist.
Könnten es verschlissene Schaltröllchen sein, die beim Schalten mal die Kette nicht richtig im Griff haben und diese somit hin und wieder aus der Spur gerät? Oder habt ihr vielleicht andere Ideen? 

Für Tipps bin ich euch dankbar. 

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## kaktusflo (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen, 

kann mir von euch jemand weiterhelfen. Ich hab mir eben meine Standard DT Swiss x12 Steckachse kaputtgefahren (der Griff ist abgebrochen) Jetzt wollte ich eine neue bestellen, musste aber feststellen, dass ich die richtige Einbaulänge nicht finde. Alles was ich messe passt nicht. Weiß jemand von euch zufällig was ich da brauche? Ist ein gutes altes Stereo aus 2012  Danke schon mal vorab!


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. Juni 2015)

142mm

NaitsirhC


----------



## St0Rm (15. Juni 2015)

2012er Stereo auf 2x10 bzw 1x11 umbauen? Sollte man auf irgendwas achten? 

Finde mich zu selten zumindest auf dem 3. Ritzel wieder weshalb 2x für mich die erste Option wäre. Erfahrungen wären aber sinnvoll 

Hat schon jemand versucht mal auf 1x umzubauen? Machbar? Fahrbar? Erfahrungen?


----------



## Soldi (15. Juni 2015)

St0Rm schrieb:


> 2012er Stereo auf 2x10 bzw 1x11 umbauen? Sollte man auf irgendwas achten?
> Finde mich zu selten zumindest auf dem 3. Ritzel wieder weshalb 2x für mich die erste Option wäre. Erfahrungen wären aber sinnvoll
> Hat schon jemand versucht mal auf 1x umzubauen? Machbar? Fahrbar? Erfahrungen?


In der aktuellen Mountainbike wurde beim Stereo 160 Super HPC Action bemängelt, dass die Übersetzung beim 1x11 fach nichts für jedermann ist. Ebenfalls in der Mountainbike gab es neulich ein "XTR-Special" wo das Thema 1-, 2- oder 3fach beleuchtet wird. Anhand der Übersetzungstabelle und ein paar Trails in den Alpen und in der näheren Umgebung habe ich für mich herausgefunden, dass ich aktuell lieber bei 3x10fach bleibe.


----------



## Mr.Worf (21. Juni 2015)

St0Rm schrieb:


> 2012er Stereo auf 2x10 bzw 1x11 umbauen? Sollte man auf irgendwas achten?
> 
> Finde mich zu selten zumindest auf dem 3. Ritzel wieder weshalb 2x für mich die erste Option wäre. Erfahrungen wären aber sinnvoll
> 
> Hat schon jemand versucht mal auf 1x umzubauen? Machbar? Fahrbar? Erfahrungen?


Hi...
Versuche doch mal die_* "Mirfe Lösung"*_
_*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xx1-alternativen-diy.601751/*_
Du sparst erstmal ne Menge Kohle & Arbeit, da du deine vorhanden Teile weiter nutzen kannst.
Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, hast du keine 100€ Lehrgeld bezahlt. Bandbreite ist wie bei 1X11 nur auf 10Gänge verteilt.
Funzt super, spreche aus eigner Erfahrung.
Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppi84 (30. Juni 2015)

Alter Verwalter, heute mal endlich mit ein paar leuten zum Trails ballern losgezogen. Ich brauch definitiv bessere Kondition oder einfach wieder Fat Albert an der front  Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit Magic Mary 2,35 Trailstar, Snakeskin am Vorderrad, also bergab ne gute nummer solang es nicht sandig/locker ist aber bergauf, trotz der "volksgummimischung" krasser Widerstand im Vergleich zum Fat albert in selbiger mischung. Grip bergab überzeugt sehr aber ist auch immernoch der Fahrer entscheidend, nach nem Kicker welchen ich zum ersten mal gefahren bin an ner hangschräge gelandet und direkt weggeschmiert. So durfte der Neue Super 2r direkt zeigen ob er hält was er verspricht 

Am ende gabs wieder mal nervtötendes geknackse beim Pedalieren im Sitzen, wohl wieder bissl dreck an die klemme gekommen und die Reduzierhülse für die Lev trägt auch ihr übriges zum Dreckfang bei.

Sonst wieder mal ne geile session heute mit bisher unbekannten trails und der erkenntnis das fahrtechnik echt geübt gehört.

@toyoraner , schonmal vom Trail an der Kiesgrube gehört?

Grüße
Peppi


----------



## toyoraner (30. Juni 2015)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> @toyoraner , schonmal vom Trail an der Kiesgrube gehört?
> 
> Grüße
> Peppi




Joa, fehlt aber seit dieses Jahr der obere Teil, da dort ein Schutzgehege reingezimmert wurde. Aber es gibt schönere Trails - ist ja mehr für die "Runterballer-Fraktion"


----------



## Peppi84 (30. Juni 2015)

Nunja so viele Trails hab ich noch nicht gefunden mal abgesehen von den üblichen verdächtigen Q-schwanz und Steinhaus wobei letzterer mein Favorit ist aber wie alle anderen aktuell ziemlich versandet und ausgespült durch den Regen die letzte Zeit. Den an der Kiesgrube kannte ich noch garnicht weiss daher nicht was du mit oberem Teil meinst aber fand den schon recht cool denn runterballern ja auch spaß macht  Auch der untere Teil nach den ganzen Kickern ist schön, zwar eher ein kleiner Weg aber schön an der Priesnitz, werd den in zukunft bestimmt des öfteren in meine Trailrunden einbinden.


----------



## Lachnitt (24. Juli 2015)

Moin,

Ich suche die Ultimative Waffe/Tipp gegen das typische Stereo knacken. 
Bei mir klar die Sattelklemmung.
Sonst aufmachen reinigen, bissl Montagepaste und gut ist. 
Bestimmt schon 15mal gemacht. 
Jetzt ändert sich da gar nix u das Geknacke nervt. 

Reverbfahrer - knackts noch?


----------



## Soldi (24. Juli 2015)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich suche die Ultimative Waffe/Tipp gegen das typische Stereo knacken.
> Bei mir klar die Sattelklemmung.
> ...


Hast Du das AHeadset mal nachgezogen? Das ist die "Problemzone" meines Stereos.


----------



## Lachnitt (24. Juli 2015)

Gabel runter, Lager geprüft, wieder drauf und vernünftig eingestellt - erledigt, letzte Woche
da war ich noch auf der Suche nach einem knarzen, knacken beim Treten - war der Freilauf

Das Knacken an der Sattelaufnahme hatte ich bisher bei jedem Sattel.
Manchmal ist es auch "nur" die Klemmung an der Sattelstütze - auch die ist mit Montagepaste behandelt und scheint derzeit ruhig zu sein.
Das Knacken am Sattel das dann durch den Rahmen verstärkt wird krieg ich nicht weg.
Bisher 3mal auf und wieder zusammen.

Dicke Fettpackung - Entfetter drauf und alles runter
Vorschläge


----------



## boblike (24. Juli 2015)

Also ich empfehle mit der Trinkflasche von unten nach oben auf der Tour alle verdächtiges stellen nass machen. Angefangen beim Tretlager über Pedal, Hinterbau, Sattelklemme und Steuersatz. Eines nach dem anderen und schön zeit lassen. Das Wasser stoppt das knacken und du weißt genau was es ist. Wie du dann vorgehen musst weißt du ja schon wie ich sehe.


----------



## Lachnitt (24. Juli 2015)

Da scheint ein Mißverständnis vorzuliegen.
Ich behaupte zu wissen was es ist - Sattelklemme - und kriegs nicht weg....


----------



## Peppi84 (25. Juli 2015)

Hab zwar keine Reverb sondern ne lev aber auch da gibts immernoch knacken. Bei der letzten tour durchs unterholz mal schlammig mal staubig gabs dann auch wieder da berühmte knacken. Auf die schnelle hat n kleiner tropfen öl geholfen aber wirklich abhilfe bringt nur reinigen von klemme und reduzierhülse. Mag gut sein das die Hülse das ganze noch verstärkt da es ja noch einen angriffspunkt gibt aber bessere lösung hab ich auch nicht. Das das aheadset knackt ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen, zudem wie knallt ihr das denn fest? Laut meiner denke wird das doch nur so weit festgezogen bis kein spiel mehr am steuersatz und gabel herrscht, mehr belastet doch nur unnötig die lager, hin und wieder kontrollieren und gut ist!?!?

Weiterer punkt wo es bei mir schon überall geknackt hat sind die Kurbel wenn nicht gleichmäßig angezogen, dämpferlager...buchsen verschlissen, sowie aktuell hin und wieder direkt die befestigung des Sattels. Auch bei der lev ist da immer bissl spiel und soll auch nur maximal mit 11nm angezogen werden.

Denke Grundproblem ist einfach sobal man den Sattel zum pedalieren weit rauszieht oder halt mit vario rausfährt verstärkt sich der hebel durch den doch recht flachen winkel an der Sattelstange, der Rahmen arbeitet und bietet so zudem feinstem dreck die möglichkeit in die spalten zu kommen und voila es knackt. Entweder man putzt gerne mal und fettet es dann bissl oder montagepaste dran oder man muss eben mit leben.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist das gute alte stereo immernoch ein wunderbares bike, ich werds so schnell nicht wechseln auch wenn ich zugeben muss das die 27,5er am neuen 160er doch echt gut rollen, aber ich fühl mich da einfach nicht so "im bike" wie beim alten, eher wie der affe aufm schleifstein. Und 150mm reichen allemal, wenn mans nicht übertreibt auch für enduro, aber da bin wohl immernoch ich mit meinen fahrkünsten der limitierende faktor ;D

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Lachnitt (25. Juli 2015)

Danke das hält mich schonmal vom Wutkauf der Reverb ab....(LEV fällt raus wegen Gewichtsbeschränkung)....
Ich sach ja "Stereo 2020" solange soll es noch halten (darf mich aber nicht nerven!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boblike (25. Juli 2015)

Dachte auch schon oft zu wissen wo es her kommt! Aber dein Ding!


----------



## Peppi84 (25. Juli 2015)

Meiner meinung nach kann man sich die reverb getrost schenken es sei denn man kommt günstig ran, die Kabelführung ging mir ziemlich auf den zeiger und zudem ist se bockschwer im vergleich zur lev. Das thema gewichtsbeschränkung...weiss nicht wer mal auf die idee kam aber das wurde selbst seitens entwicklern von ks dementiert. ich bring aktuell 90 plus equipment auf die waage, also wenn selbst schloss mitmuss kanns schon fast 100kg werden, hatte bisher keine probleme. Die Kabelführung der lev ist einfach praktischer zudem kein nerviges entlüften.

Naja 2020 könnt schon eng werden aber in der nächsten zeit kommt mir kein neues bike zudem ich ehrlich gesagt sagen muss das ich die preisentwicklung einfach nur noch abartig finde wenn man nicht grad auf versender bikes setzen will. Und die neues cubes sehen einfach nicht mehr so klasse aus wie das gute alte.


----------



## Marathoni873 (25. Juli 2015)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> Und die neues cubes sehen einfach nicht mehr so klasse aus wie das gute alte.


Da sprichst du mir aus der Seele.



boblike schrieb:


> Dachte auch schon oft zu wissen wo es her kommt!


Tja, mein Knirschen beim Treten hatte ich auch lange Zeit dem Sattel bzw. der Stütze zugeordnet. Auf die Lager der Pedale war ich lange nicht gekommen.... So kann das eigene Gehör und dessen Ortungssinn einen täuschen.


----------



## Lachnitt (26. Juli 2015)

Das thema gewichtsbeschränkung...weiss nicht wer mal auf die idee kam aber das wurde selbst seitens entwicklern von ks dementiert

Hast Du da ne Quelle?  Steht ja quasi in jedem Shop dabei

So knacken weg!
Sattelrohrschelle nochmal fester angezogen.
Damit lässt sich die Höhe keinesfalls mehr während der Fahrt verstellen. Womit wir wieder bei der Vario-Stütze wären. 
Aber jetzt ist Ruhe im Karton

@peppi
Preisentwicklung und Einheitsbrei führen mich auch zu 2020, auch wenn das vermutlich hart wird


----------



## Marathoni873 (26. Juli 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich meines Schaltwerks und habe aber von Kapazitätenberechnung und deren "Bewertung" keine Ahnung.

Mein 2010er Stereo hat ein Schaltwerk SRAM X9. Leider habe ich mich mit dem Bike heute ordentlich abgelegt, so dass am Schaltwerk irgendetwas nicht mehr so ganz in Ordnung ist. Ich komme aber erst morgen Abend dazu, mal genauer nachzusehen, was genau das Problem ist und ob ich es wieder "hinbiegen" kann.
Für den Fall, dass es komplett ausgetauscht werden muss, wollte ich mal schnell nachsehen, was ein komplett neues Schaltwerk kosten würde. Dabei stoße ich auf die Unterschiede im Käfig. In meinem bevorzugten Online Shop gibt es ein X9 Schaltwerk "lang" und "medium". Welches davon würde ich denn benötigen, falls meins irreparabel sein sollte?

Zum Antrieb: Alles original, d.h. 9-fach, hinten 11-34 (SRAM PG-990), vorne 22-32-44 (Shimano XT).

Danke im Voraus und Gruß
Jochen

Edit: Habe nun mal eine Zeitlang gegoogelt und gerechnet und komme als Ergebnis auf einen langen Käfig. Ist das richtig?


----------



## Lachnitt (16. August 2015)

Gude, 

2010 war die Diskussion um die Käfiglänge bei mir noch nicht angekommen. Ich gehe mal von langem Käfig aus.
Kleine Anregung hier: https://charleyhorsetrails.wordpres...kurzer-kafig-welches-schaltwerk-passt-zu-mir/


----------



## Lachnitt (16. August 2015)

Hat jemand sein Stereo angebohrt um ne Stealthleitung zu verlegen?
Funzt? Glücklich?

Danke


----------



## Markus i35 (22. August 2015)

Ja,
ich hab das Sitzrohr angebohrt und eine KS-integra montiert.


----------



## Lachnitt (22. August 2015)

Zufrieden? 
Wie ist die Leitungsführung am Unterrohr fest?
Hast Du Bilder davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli01 (31. August 2015)

So, gestern hats mein geliebtes 2010'er Stereo nach nun ~10tkm geschrottet... Ne arg tiefe Bodenwelle mit ca. 40km/h durchfahren, konnten die beiden oberen Schwingen nicht mehr ab. Eine is abgeknickt, die andere total abgerissen an diesem Bogen in der Schwinge direkt oberhalb des Lagers bei den unteren Schwingen....

Der Dämpfer is nicht durchgeschlagen (sieht man an diesem Testgummiring), sondern hat halt zu gemacht.. Der Druck ging halt voll auf den Hinterbau... Mein Schwager, welcher mich dann im Wald abgeholt hat, meinte gleich - dass das ganz logisch ist mit den dann anliegenden Kräften.. Er kauft sich u.A. deswegen keine Fullies.

Ich denke mal, jetzt gute 4 Jahre vor dem geplanten Wechsel, muß ich wieder nach passenden Fahrrädern schauen. Toll.

Aber eine gute Sache hatte es gehabt: ich hab mich nicht hingeschmissen (das Hinterrrad blockierte sofort), konnte einen Sturz vermeiden... Das ist das Wichtigste: unverletzt bleiben!


----------



## Oli01 (1. September 2015)

Mein Händler meinte dazu nur: "schon doof gelaufen"


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. September 2015)

Ärgerlich, bei ein/zwei Monaten drüber wär vielleicht noch was auf Kulanz gegangen...


----------



## Lachnitt (2. September 2015)

Oh wie ärgerlich!
Hast Du ein Bild vom Hinterbau?


----------



## drobbel (3. September 2015)

Habe grade den groben Fehler begangen, bei meinem 2010er Stereo HPA den Dämpfer wechseln zu wollen, natürlich war die 3er Inbus-Schraube an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme schneller rund als ich gucken konnte... Ist das wirklich ne 3er oder ein Zoll-Maß und ging deswegen so schnell kaputt? Okay, kein Problem, dachte ich, Dämpferschrauben hat man ja rumliegen. Aber nein, Cube benutzt hier ein feineres Gewinde... Toll, 67mm langen Bolzen finde ich auf Anhieb auch nur im Umlenkhebel-Komplettset für 40 Euro. Das darf doch nicht wahr sein.... Jetzt heißt es beten, dass die verdammte 40-Euro-Schraube nicht schon beim Anziehen wieder rund wird...

Ich will den RP23 Boostvalve mit Riesenluftkammer jezt mal gegen einen Standard-Monarch von diesem Jahr (M/M) tauschen, den ich noch rumliegen habe. Denn der Fox war nur mit 0% sag fahrbar, sonst schlug der ständig durch... Wird der Monarch schon zu viel des guten sein mit seiner kleineren Luftkammer, oder denkt ihr, das passt?

Edit: Okay, hab doch noch was in diesem Thread dazu gefunden, und das klang positiv  Da bin ich mal gespannt. Sobald ich so ne vermaledeite Schraube aufgetrieben habe....


----------



## Lachnitt (3. September 2015)

Oh wie ärgerlich!
Und zukünftig nur noch von der Anderen Seite Schrauben....der 4er kann mehr Kraft übertragen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (3. September 2015)

Gibts eigentlich von Fox auch Austausch-Luftkammern zu kaufen? Habe mir ziemlich schwer getan, welche zu finden...


----------



## Vincy (3. September 2015)

Gibt es, sind aber nicht ganz billig.
http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-FACTORY-SHOX/SHOX-SPECIAL-TUNING/


----------



## drobbel (3. September 2015)

die Monarch-Kammer passt nicht zufällig auch? 

Edit: Puh, geschafft. Ein Hoch auf meinen Lieblingsradladen! Beim Anziehen der Schraube frage ich mich jetzt aber ernsthaft, wie ich die vorherige kaputt bekommen habe  Vielleicht wäre es langsam Zeit, mich von meinem 1€-Inbussatz zu trennen...


----------



## Markus i35 (4. September 2015)

So jetzt habe ich die Kabelhalter von Liteville montiert


----------



## drobbel (5. September 2015)

Kommt irgendwem folgendes bekannt vor ('10er Stereo): Lautes Knacken, das nur auftritt, wenn der hinterbau schnell genug und komplett ausfedert, sonst komplett geräuschfrei, auch keine Geräusche bei seitlicher Belastung... Genauso knackt es, wenn man einfedert, nicht ganz ausfedern lässt und dann das Rad leicht anhebt. Das Knacken kommt irgendwo von der Schwinge, aber so genau kann man das ja nie sagen...bin schon den gesamten Bereich mit dem Ohr abgegangen 
Ich habe Gabel und Dämpfer gewechselt, seitdem tritt es auf. Habe beide Dämpferbefestigungen schonmal probeweise komplett eingefettet und danach wieder komplett entfettet, den alten Dämpfer wieder eingebaut, Sattel und Sattelstütze rausgezogen, geschaut, ob es nicht vielleicht doch iirgendwie an den Rahmen schlagende Züge sind, dass die anderen Lager nicht locker sind....


----------



## Cubeamsrider (5. September 2015)

Sind die beiden Dämpferschrauben richtig fest angezogen?
Cube-Drehmomentwerte  http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_upload/documents/bedienungsanleitungen/Torque_Settings.pdf


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. September 2015)

Hast du Spiel, wenn du das Hinterrad anhebst? Vielleicht sind die Dämpferbuchsen hinüber...


----------



## drobbel (5. September 2015)

Die untere mit 12, die obere Schraube mit 10 angezogen, die Buchse hat auch kein Spiel. Die untere Aufnahme kanns auch nicht sein, denn es knackt auch, wenn ich den Dämpfer unten nicht eingeschraubt, sondern nur aufliegen habe...


----------



## Mr. Nice (8. September 2015)

Servus Zusammen,

fährt jemand von Euch in einem 29er Stereo viel. die Kombi 29/650b oder hat diese schon mal getestet?


----------



## Lachnitt (8. September 2015)

Gude Nice!
Du bist in der Steinzeit gelandet und wendest Dich mit Deiner Frage an eine unterbelichtete, rückständige, austerbende Art - uns. 
Sorry dieser Faden beschäftigt sich mit dem Stereo BIS 2010.
Wir können Dir hier leider nicht weiterhelfen.... Unsere Bikes sind nicht konform, für uns ist alles größer als 26" was für Freaks (solange es nicht in den eigenen Rahmen passt (am Drittbike). 

Schau mal nach dem Neu-Stereo-Fred
Wir sehen uns dann nach dem Trend

Aga Uga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (9. September 2015)

2012, um genau zu sein, oder?


----------



## psx0407 (10. September 2015)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> ...Wir sehen uns dann nach dem Trend...


mein highlight des tages!
danke dafür, lieber lachnitt.
psx0407


----------



## Markus i35 (13. September 2015)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> Gude Nice!
> Du bist in der Steinzeit gelandet und wendest Dich mit Deiner Frage an eine unterbelichtete, rückständige, austerbende Art - uns.
> Sorry dieser Faden beschäftigt sich mit dem Stereo BIS 2010.
> Wir können Dir hier leider nicht weiterhelfen.... Unsere Bikes sind nicht konform, für uns ist alles größer als 26" was für Freaks (solange es nicht in den eigenen Rahmen passt (am Drittbike).
> ...


Stimmt nicht ganz
Ich fahre am 2009er Stereo 
eine LEV integra
Shimano 2x11
und 650b


----------



## Lachnitt (13. September 2015)

Du machst spannende Sachen!
Bei all dem Austesten, warum hälst Du an dem "alten" Rahmen fest?


----------



## Markus i35 (13. September 2015)

mein Liteville wurde gestohlen und den Rahmen hatte ich noch übrig


----------



## andil1 (17. September 2015)

Hallo, dieses Wochenende ist´s passiert. Am Sonntag, Gott sei Dank bei Fahrt bergauf ist einem Freund die Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Cube Stereo K18 Mod.2007, gekauft Ende 2008. Haben Cube am Montag gleich angeschrieben, noch keine Antwort. Muß man davon ausgehen daß ein Cube-Rahmen nur 7 Jahre hält?


----------



## Marathoni873 (17. September 2015)

Sieht übel aus. Hoffe, deinem Freund ist dabei nichts passiert.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (17. September 2015)

Die erweiterte Garantie ist da max 5 Jahre, mit 7 Jahren bist da deutlich drüber. Außer einem Bedauern kannst daher von Cube nichts erhoffen. 
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/


----------



## andil1 (18. September 2015)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> Sieht übel aus. Hoffe, deinem Freund ist dabei nichts passiert.


Nein, Gott sei Dank beim bergauf fahren. Bergab würde es womöglich anders aussehen.


Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Die erweiterte Garantie ist da max 5 Jahre, mit 7 Jahren bist da deutlich drüber. Außer einem Bedauern kannst daher von Cube nichts erhoffen.
> http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/


Wissen wir. Aber man rechnet doch bei so einem Großen der Branche mit Kulanz, wie auch immer die dann ausschaut. Und zumindest in unserer Truppe wird ein Hersteller auch nach diesen Kriterien beurteilt bei einem eventuellen Neukauf. Bei uns laufen überdurchschnittlich ( in meiner Familie drei AMS ) viele Cubes eben weil Probleme ( meist Garantiesachen ) immer gelöst wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (18. September 2015)

Die normale Garantie ist 2 Jahre, die erweiterte 3-6 Jahre. Kulanz hat auch ihre Grenzen.
Kannst froh sein, wenn du noch irgendwo eine Kettenstrebe dafür bekommen kannst! Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist da fast bei Null. 
Frag mal bei einer guten Schweißerei oder Metallbaufirma, ob die dir das evtl schweißen.


----------



## andil1 (18. September 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Frag mal bei einer guten Schweißerei oder Metallbaufirma, ob die dir das evtl schweißen.



Ich bin in einer Metallbaufirma beschäftigt. Bei uns wird Alu verarbeitet, aber keine Chance einen Fahrradrahmen bzw. Teile davon zu schweißen.
Problem ist meist die spezielle Alulegierung, Verzug beim schweißen und die Festigkeit. Spezialisten wirds vielleicht irgendwo geben.


----------



## Soldi (18. September 2015)

andil1 schrieb:


> Ich bin in einer Metallbaufirma beschäftigt. Bei uns wird Alu verarbeitet, aber keine Chance einen Fahrradrahmen bzw. Teile davon zu schweißen.
> Problem ist meist die spezielle Alulegierung, Verzug beim schweißen und die Festigkeit. Spezialisten wirds vielleicht irgendwo geben.


Wenn, dann musst Du eh Material innen reinspannen, das hält sonst nicht.


----------



## andil1 (21. September 2015)

So, heute die Info von Cube, es gibt keine Kettenstrebe mehr. Hat jemand eine Idee zur Instandsetzung?


----------



## Peppi84 (1. Oktober 2015)

Scheissdregg...
entschuldigt meine Wortwahl aber beim stereo läufts grad nicht so ganz rund. Ich hatte die gabel anfang der saison umbauen lassen von 2step auf dual air. Halt keine absenkung mehr drin aber die brauch ich nciht unbedingt, lediglich der lockout war mir wichtig.

Genau da haben wir schon das Problem, Sonntag die erste tour mit nem croozer am alten Hardtail meiner frau, bin erstmal ich selber gefahren und die Regierung mit dem Stereo. Nach kurzem meinte Sie irgendwas klickt/knackt, also biketausch. Es gab beim einfachen fahren/pedalieren paarmal komische geräusche von vorn aus richtung gabel. Dachte erst bremsen fest da diese komisch geschliffen haben oder gar Vorbau irgendwas locker. Hab dann jedoch fix festgestellt die gabel is tierisch weich und auch der Lockout hatte keine Wirkung mehr, nur minimal mehr gegendruck, beim fahren nicht zu merken. Nach 1-2 bremsversuchen und kräftigem einfedern waren die klickgeräusche weg aber die gabel blieb schwammig. Hatte sich angehört wie als würde Metall auf Metall treffen.

Daheim gleich mal die pumpe dran was auch keine klarheit verschaffte da der druck gleich war wie immer.

Hat Einer von euch schonmal derartige Probleme mit einer Gabel gehabt? Kann es an den aussentemperaturen liegen? Sonntag mittag waren bei uns um die 12grad.

Werd morgen nochmal alle lager durchchecken da das tretlager schon seit längerem knarzt, Stütze knackt auch wieder, also mal reinigen an der reduzierhülse, Sattel knarzt auch an den befestigungsstreben, langsam wird das gute Stereo zur Baustelle 

Hatte ein ähnliches fehlverhalten schonmal anfang des jahres, gabel hat einfach bei  ner Bremsung fast komplett eingefedert ohne extra druck drauf zu geben, damals hats mit kopfüber hingelegt und ich hab mir den arm gebrochen, das kann ich nicht nochmal haben.

Eventuell kommt die gabel einfach gegen ne pike getauscht, doch was brauch ich da noch, die rev ist ja 1 1/8 und die pike tapered???

Bike muss fix wieder fit werden, will den monat ncoh nutzen um endlich mal zum trailcenter rabenberg zu fahren.

Auch wenns jetz wohl mal bissl teurer wird kann ich mir aktuell noch kein besseres Bike als das stereo vorstellen, bei welchem neuen bike aus der clique auch immer ich gesessen hab fühlte ich mich wie der affe auf dem schleifstein, in keinem Bike sitzt man so gut "drin" wie beim stereo.


----------



## Lachnitt (1. Oktober 2015)

Gude,

Meine 2009 Rev hat schon 2x ein ähnliches Verhalten gezeigt wie von Dir beschrieben und tut es übrigens gerade wieder.
Was ich nicht hatte bzw. nicht bemerkt habe war/ist ein knacken.
Schau mal hier hin http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/prob...-poploc-bei-32mm-gabeln-von-rock-shox.407819/
Hat mir geholfen

Wie gesagt, meine ist weich wie Deine und geht nicht wie dort beschrieben auf Block.
Etwas Öl nachfüllen hat mir geholfen, mir ist aber auch schon die Feder aus der MoCo gerutscht.

Ich habe kürzlich die Hinterbaulager getauscht und seitdem ist endlich wieder Ruhe, selbst die Sattelstütze/Klemme ist derzeit still.
Die Lager liefen nur etwas rau und in Anbetracht der vorhandenen Hebel dachte ich noch während des Wechsels, dass ist alles Augenwischerei.
Da habe ich mich wohl geirrt, läuft wie am Ersten Tag (und besser)
Ich habe erheblich mehr Spaß am Stereo und freue mich wie ein kleines Kind, dass es wieder ruhig ist.
Ich bin letzte Woche einen Eifelcross gefahren (270km) viel Schlamm und Regen, keine Pflege ausser Ketteölen - ist immer noch ruhig.


Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lachnitt (1. Oktober 2015)

Reifen,

habe kürzlich einen 2.4 Conti-Trailking II auf dem 09er Stereo mit RS Rev Gabel montiert.

Passt rein, fährt sich geil, Rollwiderstand ist erträglich (Vorne) ABER
der Conti baut so hoch das sich selbst ein Mudguard nicht montieren lässt, auch die Lösung mit dem Schlauchstück zur Gabelkrone ist nicht zu gebrauchen. Der Schlamm streift sich an der unteren Brücke ab und wird so, permanent Richtung Standrohre gedrückt.
Kommt also wieder runter da zu Groß bzw. baut der tierisch hoch.

Dann eben wieder 2.25 - Vorschläge?
Ich bin für alles offen, ausser NN

Derzeit überlege ich den TK 2.2 von hinten nach vorne zu ziehen und hinten einen MK zu montieren.


----------



## Peppi84 (2. Oktober 2015)

Danke für den link Lachnitt, da is ja gleich was aufgeführt von wegen metallischem schlagen, was ja hinkommen könnte, wobei das mit ja nicht weiter aufgefallen ist. Werd morgen gleich mal luft ablassen und sehen. Geht eh zum Mountainbikes.net da die die gabel auch umgebaut haben, das war im Februar und bin seitdem wenns hoch kommt 300km gefahren, die arbeit bietet mir einfach zu wenig zeit zum biken.

Mit den Lagern hab ich bisher keine Probleme gehabt, hab lediglich im gleichen zug zur gabel mal die buchse im Dämpferauge tauschen lassen, danach ging er wieder eins a.

Bin mir manchmal nciht ganz sicher obs wirklich nur an der klemme liegt wenns knarzt, hab den ollen cube sattel drauf bei dem die streben in ner plastikführung sind und da knarzt es auch.  Nichts destotrotz hat mit schlauch die klemme abspritzen meist schon gereicht, hin und wieder mal montagepaste oder nen kleinen tropfen öl und Ruhe war wieder.

Zu den Contis kann ich nix sagen da ich bisher nur schwalbe gefahren bin. Hinten ist seit jeher der 2.4er fat albert drauf welchen ich eventuell mal gegen den neuen nobby oder nen hans dampf tauschen werde, wenn überhaupt denn ich bin mit ihm zufrieden.

Vorn war ebenso ein 2.4er FA drauf wobei mir der nicht recht gepasst hat, habe nun ne 2.35er magic mary drauf in trailstar compound. Der Grip ist deutlich besser und der Rollwiederstand geht im Wald in ordnung gemessen am plus an grip. Auf der Strasse klebt er allerdings zu sehr, doch das stereo is ja nich für strasse gedacht 

Die Mary baut auch sehr hoch aber Mudguard geht grad noch so, wenns richtig schlammig wird könnts aber auch eng werden. Hab mir letztens bei ner fahrt durch nen nadelwald andauernd tannenzapfern drunter eingeklemmt wenns bergauf und langsam ging.

Kommt halt ganz nach den persönlichen Vorlieben an, hab das stereo eh eher richtung enduro ausgerichtet mit kürzerem vorbau, breiterem lenker und halt der Mary vorn, Touren sind zwar kein Problem jedoch war die original geo speziell mit dem langen vorbau deutlich besser dafür geeignet, ich fahr aber lieber bergab nachdem ich mich bergauf gekämpft habe


----------



## dh-noob (11. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir das Cube Stereo 120 HPC Race zugelegt. Leider ist dort kein Kettenstrebenschutz verbaut. Die Kettenspannung ist gut, aber bei härterem Gelände schlägt die Kette auf die Strebe. Gibt es einen passenden Schutz von Cube?
Danke


----------



## Peppi84 (24. Oktober 2015)

Mal ganz was anderes. Hat einer von euch schon mal ein Tyee gefahren...sieht für mich fat 1zu1 wie das gute alte stereo aus?!


@dh-noob du hast wohl eines der neuen Stereos ergattert...wir hier vertreten energisch die vollkommen veraltete und hinlänglich überbewertete serie vor 2012 

btw. Strebenschutz bekommst von hinz und kunz und wenns cube sein soll acuh von denen.


----------



## drobbel (24. Oktober 2015)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, ob Propain oder das Stereo zuerst da waren


----------



## Schelle (16. November 2015)

Hallo,
Weiß jemand zufällig, wo ich für mein 2010er Stereo noch ein Lagersatz für das Hauptlager bekommen? Die Lager sind mir eigentlich egal, wichtig für mich sind die Schrauben...


----------



## drobbel (16. November 2015)

Schrauben fürs 10er habe ich zuletzt netterweise für nen Euro bei einem Radladen, der auch Cube vertreibt, bekommen.


----------



## Lachnitt (16. November 2015)

Hier: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-lagerset-sting-stereo-bis-2012-fritzz-hauptlager-40485

2-3 Seiten vorher habe ich noch nach einer Alternative gefragt - Händler in Berlin
Blätter mal zurück


----------



## Schelle (17. November 2015)

Danke! Aber warum habe ich es bei H&S nicht gefunden? Habs, die einen Sätze unter Rahmen->Lagersätze und die anderen unter Rahmen -> Zubehör. Gleich den Hauptlagersatz bestellt- Horstlink und Umlenkhebel gibt es ja scheinbar noch genug, nur die Hauptlagersätze leider nicht.


----------



## drobbel (22. November 2015)

Neigt euer Stereo auch son unglaublich zum Chainsuck? Bergauf aufs kleinste Blatt ist praktisch unmöglich...vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal auf 2x umrüsten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (22. November 2015)

drobbel schrieb:


> Neigt euer Stereo auch son unglaublich zum Chainsuck? Bergauf aufs kleinste Blatt ist praktisch unmöglich...vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal auf 2x umrüsten...


Überhaupt nicht. Ich habe 3-Fach und Shadow plus und wundere mich, warum für viele hier ein extra Kettenspanner notwendig ist. Ich muss auf Holz klopfen, hatte aber mit noch keinem Bike so wenige Kettenklemmer.


----------



## drobbel (22. November 2015)

Meine 3x9er XT ist noch aus ner Zeit vor shadow und plus  Trotzdem landet die Kette sogar in der Ebene gern mal über der Kettenstrebe...grummel, wahrscheinlich sollte ich einfach mal die Schaltung putzen, Motorradkettenspray trägt wohl auch noch seinen Teil dazu bei. Trotzdem hatte ich das Problem am Vorgängerrahmen und am Hardtail eigentlich überhaupt nie...


----------



## Soldi (22. November 2015)

drobbel schrieb:


> Meine 3x9er XT ist noch aus ner Zeit vor shadow und plus  Trotzdem landet die Kette sogar in der Ebene gern mal über der Kettenstrebe...grummel, wahrscheinlich sollte ich einfach mal die Schaltung putzen, Motorradkettenspray trägt wohl auch noch seinen Teil dazu bei. Trotzdem hatte ich das Problem am Vorgängerrahmen und am Hardtail eigentlich überhaupt nie...


Eventuell bringt das Einstellen des unteren Anschlags des Umwerfers mehr. Kannst Du die mit der Schraube am Schaltauge die Kettenspannung erhöhen? Ich verwende seit Jahren Teflonspray, das ist antistatisch (Dreck hängt sich nicht so rein). Hat gute Schmiereigenschaften und haftet ordentlich lang an der Kette. Aber bei "Kettenpflege" will ich hier keine Diskussion lostreten, das ist für manche wie eine Religion.


----------



## drobbel (22. November 2015)

Kannst du mir das mit dem Umwerfer erklären? Die Kette springt ja nicht ab...?
Leidet nicht die Schaltperformance, wenn ich das Röllchen mit der Schraube am Schaltauge weiter von der Kassette entferne?


----------



## Marathoni873 (22. November 2015)

drobbel schrieb:


> Neigt euer Stereo auch son unglaublich zum Chainsuck? Bergauf aufs kleinste Blatt ist praktisch unmöglich...vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal auf 2x umrüsten...


Habe in letzter Zeit auch öfter solche Probleme. Ist immer wieder ein Krampf, bis ich die Kette dann wieder zwischen kleinstem Kettenblatt und Kettenstrebe wieder durchbekomme. Weiß dabei aber auch keinen wirklichen Rat.


----------



## Lachnitt (10. Dezember 2015)

Chainsuck

Gude,

Drobbel - unterer Anschlag am Umwerfer einstellen, das ist Vorne!
Gar kein Problem, dauert 1min und vermeidet 99% der Chainsucks beim Schalten. 
In der Ebene - darf nicht sein!
Google - Schaltung einstellen. 

Bei der Aktion kompletten Antriebstrang mit Zahnbürste und WD40 reinigen. 
Damit geht das Klebzeug vom Motorradkettenspray ab. 
Moppedkette = hohe Geschwindigkeit, Schmiermittel wird von der Kette geschleudert, Gegenmaßnahme Haftverstärker. 

Fahradkette läuft langsam braucht keine Haftverstärker. Fahrradkettenöl, Nähmaschinenöl, Motorenöl - da kann man drüber streiten, geht aber alles. 
Nur das mit dem Moppedspray macht IMHO keinen Sinn. 

Gruß Lachnitt
Der Chainsuck unter Vollast auch kennt....
Schalten lernen u. Umwerfer einstellen


----------



## drobbel (10. Dezember 2015)

Das mit dem Mopedspray macht insofern Sinn, dass es merklich länger hält und am Hardtail und Stadtrad auch schon immer unauffällig funktioniert. Die Kette mit Öl schmieren oder mit explizitem Fahrradkettenspray einsprühen habe ich auch schon gemacht, hielt aber gefühlt nicht so lange und hatte auch sonst keinen Mehrwert. Und wenn das Rad oft genug Dreck sieht, hält sich die Verschmutzung durchs Motorradkettenspray auch in Grenzen.

Wo der Umwerfer sitzt, ist mir schon bewusst, oben wurde aber zwischendurch auch von der Schaltwerk-Abstandsschraube geredet 

Umwerfer einstellen: Ich verstehs immer noch nicht, es geht doch nicht darum, dass die Kette aufs Tretlager abfällt, sondern dass das Kettenblatt sie unten mit hochzieht und sie durch den engen Spalt Kettenblatt-Kettenstrebe zieht. Welcher wäre denn der problematische Fall? Der, wo der untere Anschlag zu weit links ist, sodass die Kette zu stark umgelenkt wird und deshalb eher auf den zweiten Kettenblatt hängen bleibt? Aber mehr als auf das kleinste Kettenblatt fallen kann die Kette doch auch nicht, also sollte die genaue Umwerferposition doch keine Rolle spielen können, weil es doch erst eine halbe Umdrehung vom Umwerfer entfernt zum Chainsuck kommt? Ich möchte euch hier ja nicht anpflaumen, aber würde gerne verstehen 

Nachdem diese Schaltungskomponenten aber schon zwei Besitzer und mindestens 2 Räder glücklich gemacht haben, würde ich den Fehler doch eher bei abgenutzten Kettenblättern in Kombination mit Schmutz und eventuell neuer Kette  (Kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern...) suchen. Im Internet liebevoll als das Chainsuch Triangle betitelt


----------



## Lachnitt (11. Dezember 2015)

Oh I see!
Lesefehler ich entschuldige mich!
Du weisst wohl selbst wieviele hier völligst unbedarft und nicht Willens Tante Google zu bedienen, sind. 

Zurück zum Anfang
Die Umschlingung (Abstand Schaltröllchen) bringt am Ritzelpaket mehr Zähne, vllt dadurch mehr Zug aufs Schaltwerk. 
Kann ich aber so aus Erfahrung nicht bestätigen. 

Kann man bei Shadow, Shadow Plus Schaltwerken die Spannung event. Einstellen?
Vllt war das gemeint. Quote "kannst Du mit der Schraube am Schaltwerk die Kettenspannung erhöhen"

Ich denke es ist eine Kombination aus allem und vermutlich hast Du recht Umwerfer einstellen hat den geringsten Anteil. 
Habe im Sommer mittleres u kleines Kettenblatt sowie Kette getauscht. 
Da ich auch den Hinterbau ab hatte musste der Umwerfer eh neu eingestellt werden. 
Die Schaltung hat noch 2 Wochen rumgezickt seitdem ist Ruhe, Chainsuck kommt nicht mehr vor.


----------



## Lachnitt (7. Januar 2016)

Chainsuck

Drobbel - Problem gelöst?
Schon neue Blätter probiert?

Marathoni - Problem gelöst?
Du hattest ja schon quasi alles gewechselt u nichts hat geholfen...
Gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (7. Januar 2016)

Bin in letzter Zeit fast nur Hardtail gefahren und mit dem Cube meistens im steileren Gelände als sonst, solange es keine plötzlichen Wechsel mit evtl. Schalten unter Last gibt, passierte auch nix... Ich denk ich wart noch bis die Kette abgenudelt ist, dann seh ich weiter...


----------



## Marathoni873 (9. Januar 2016)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> Chainsuck
> Marathoni - Problem gelöst?
> Du hattest ja schon quasi alles gewechselt u nichts hat geholfen...
> Gefunden?



Hallo Lachnitt, 

danke der Nachfrage, aber so wirklich habe ich keine genaue Ursache ausmachen können. Es wurde irgendwann besser und kam nicht mehr so oft vor, jedoch kann ich nicht sagen, nach welchem Wechsel welcher Komponente es um wieviel besser wurde. 
Habe kleines und mittleres KB gewechselt, Kette neu, Schaltröllchen neu, Kassette ist noch nicht getauscht, liegt aber schon bereit. Umwerfer habe ich mir natürlich auch schon angesehen, aber wie Drobbel schon angemerkt hat, spielt sich das Problem auf der Unterseite des Kettenblatts ab, also auf dem Rückweg der Kette nach hinten. Dazu kommt, dass es nicht zwingend beim Wechsel der Kette von mittlerem KB aufs kleine KB vorkam, sondern meist beim Wechsel der Kette auf der Kassette, insbesondere auf den kleinsten Gängen (größte Zahnkränze). Daher die Vermutung, dass die Ursache hinten sein könnte und es mit temporär mangelnder Kettenspannung auf der Unterseite zu tun hat. Die Feder des Schaltwerks ist aber eigentlich immer noch recht straff, nur vielleicht rutscht die Kette beim Schalten manchmal für einen kurzen Moment etwas über die Zähne der Kassette, so dass es zu dem Effekt vorne kommen könnte. Keine Ahnung...... mehr als erneuern kann ich den Antrieb ja auch nicht mehr.

Zumindest ist das Bike zuletzt gut fahr- und schaltbar gewesen. Nur wüsste ich auch lieber, woran konkret es gelegen hat. Wenn es wieder aufs Bike geht, werde ich es weiter im Auge behalten, denn so ganz gebannt ist das Problem wahrscheinlich noch nicht.

Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Hille82 (25. Februar 2016)

Hi wollte nur mal fix fragen ob ihr mir sagen könnt was für ne Steckachse beim Stereo Pro 2011 am Hinter-Rad serienmäßig verbaut ist ? Weil der Schnellspanner ist mir abgebrochen jetzt fahr ich immer mit ner Zange rum und mein Händler will 80 € für so ne blöde Achse, gibt`s doch bestimmt auch günstiger oder ? Danke


----------



## Anselmus (25. Februar 2016)

Such mal nach X12 Achse.


----------



## Hille82 (25. Februar 2016)

Dass müsste dann die hier sein richtig ?

https://www.mantel.com/de/dt-swiss-steckachse?gclid=CPeI_N_0k8sCFWX3wgodx_kCdA

Oh ich hoffe das verlinken ist erlaubt ...


----------



## Lachnitt (25. Februar 2016)

Dein Link geht nicht. 
Google sagt aber das passt. 

Alternativ nimm die von Syntace, mir sind 2 von den Hebeln abgebrochen, dann hatte ich die Schnauze voll. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CN2K29f1k8sCFagy0wodDHIIwA
Im Prinzip sollte jede x12 Achse 142 mm passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille82 (25. Februar 2016)

Mist vor paar Tagen hatte ich da erst was bestellt. Die Syntace machst dann mit nem Inbus fest ? Oder kann man den Hebel irgendwie nachrüsten der mir abgebrochen war ? Aber grundsätzlich sind`s X-12 Achsen ? Dann kann ich ja mal suchen.....


----------



## Lachnitt (26. Februar 2016)

Jo , 4 oder 5er Inbus aus dem Mini-Multitool passt bei mir und das ist sowieso dabei.


----------



## Hille82 (6. Mai 2016)

Hi muss den Thread nochmal ausgraben ;-)

Habe mir mittlerweile ne X-12 Steckachse besorgt und wollte diese gerade einbauen, jetzt habe ich festgestellt dass diese ein "grobes" Gewinde hat (Lt. Schwiegervater 1,5) und die verbaute Steckachse ein viel feineres Gewinde (1er was auch immer).... Jedenfalls passt die bestellte X-12 nicht. Gibt es da noch etwas auf dass man achten sollte ? Vielen Dank


----------



## Mr.Worf (7. Mai 2016)

Moin, einfach reindrehen. Das schneidet sich quasi nach.
Hatte mir damals auch eine X-12 von Syntace besorgt & da war fast kein Gewinde dran.
Öl (am besten Schneidöl) drauf und gut ist.....


----------



## Hille82 (7. Mai 2016)

Ich weiss nicht was ich von der Variante halten soll.... Wenn ich des vermurks ist der Rahmen ja quasi hinüber :-(
Ich denk halt auch des es möglicher wäre in ein grobes Gewinde nen feineres hineinzuschneiden aber andersrum ? Die Variante gefällt mir nicht wirklich..... Gibt`s denn bei den X-12 Steckachsen wirklich solche Unterschiede bzgl. Gewindesteigerung ? Vielen Dank


----------



## Ebi1510 (7. Mai 2016)

Hallo Stereo Fahrer
Habe mir gestern ein HPC 27,5, 1X11, 140 2015 gekauft.
Meine Frage:
Hat schon jemand die Brems und Leitung für Reverb auf der Rechten Seite im Rahmen verlegt, wenn ja mit welchen Platten oder Adaptern.
Es denke sieht einfach aufgeräumter so aus.
Ach ja ich fahre die Hinter Bremse auf der Linken Seite am Lenker.
Danke für die Hilfe
Toll währe wenn jemand dazu Bilder hat.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Marathoni873 (8. Mai 2016)

Mr.Worf schrieb:


> Moin, einfach reindrehen. Das schneidet sich quasi nach.
> Hatte mir damals auch eine X-12 von Syntace besorgt & da war fast kein Gewinde dran.
> Öl (am besten Schneidöl) drauf und gut ist.....



@Hille82: Tu' dir selbst den Gefallen und denk' noch nicht einmal über solch einen Unfug nach!
Das Gewinde passt einfach nicht, wenn die Achse ein normales Gewinde und der Rahmen ein Feingewinde hat. Daran ändert sich auch nichts, wenn du die Achse mit Gewalt hinein prügelst.


----------



## Mr.Worf (8. Mai 2016)

Marathoni873 schrieb:


> @Hille82: Tu' dir selbst den Gefallen und denk' noch nicht einmal über solch einen Unfug nach!
> Das Gewinde passt einfach nicht, wenn die Achse ein normales Gewinde und der Rahmen ein Feingewinde hat. Daran ändert sich auch nichts, wenn du die Achse mit Gewalt hinein prügelst.


Deshalb betonte ich auch (fast kein Gewinde) !!! Quasi Rohrling. Guckst du: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1741#


----------



## Marathoni873 (8. Mai 2016)

Wenn "fast kein" Gewinde vorhanden ist, aber das vorhandene die richtige Steigung hat, mag das funktionieren. Aber aus einem Gewinde mit normaler Steigung macht man auf diese Weise kein Feingewinde.

Hille82, dein Schwiegervater meint mit "1,5" und "1" die Gewindesteigung (nicht Steigerung) in der Einheit mm. Das beschreibt die Gewindesteigung pro Umdrehung. Trotz gleichen Außendurchmessers sind die beiden Steigungen nunmal nicht zueinander kompatibel.

Sollte deine Steckachse also nicht dazu vorgesehen sein, das Gewinde durch Eindrehen selbst zu schneiden sondern ein fertiges Gewinde mit falscher Steigung haben, dann bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als eine Achse mit passendem Gewinde zu kaufen.


----------



## Mr.Worf (9. Mai 2016)

Ist die X-12 denn jetzt neu oder gebraucht? Nen Bild wäre hilfreich.
Könnte meine ausbauen und ein Foto machen, habe aber keinen Bock drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lachnitt (16. Mai 2016)

Hhmm, jetzt wo Du's sagst...
Soweit ich mich erinnere habe ich bei dem Gewinde auch erstmal gezuckt.
-sah aus wie nicht richtig geschnitten...
Ich habe wohl beschlossen, dass das Alu der Achse weicher ist als das des Rahmens und vorsichtig reingedreht.
Funktioniert seitdem Problemlos
ABER - So hab ich das gemacht!

Es ist Dein Bike und Dein Bauchgefühl Du muss Dich damit wohlfühlen.

Mein Tipp
Ruf bei Syntace an und frag nach, Schaden kanns nicht und manchmal findet man Menschen die Helfen wollen und auch können.


----------



## Teuflor (2. November 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe hier im Bikemarkt ein wohl 2010er Cube Stereo Rahmen geschossen, Zustand ist furchtbar... Lack durch etc, will den Rahmen allerdings entlacken etc. und komplett Warten als Winterprojekt und billiges Fully für die Frau 

Jetzt hab ich allerdings das Problem das ja eigentlich X12 Achse im Hinterbau vorgesehen ist.

Der Verkäufer hat da total rumgemurkst, hat ne Gewindehülse mit einem M7 Gewinde eingeschlagen und auf der Seite wo der X12 Gewindeeinsatz ist... ist gar nichts!


  

Ok, die M7 Gewindehülse hab ich rausgeschlagen dann sieht das auch wieder normal aus.

Weiß jemand wo ich jetzt so einen X12 Gewindeeinsatz her bekomme?
Meine Cube Händler des "Vertrauens" aus meiner Stadt haben mir alle nicht per Email geantwortet... 

Online habe ich folgendes gefunden: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-gewindeinsert-539
Gibt jetzt aber 3 Varianten davon. Welche brauche ich???

So sieht es original aus: 
 


Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


Gruß


----------



## Lachnitt (3. November 2016)




----------



## Lachnitt (3. November 2016)

Argghh, Blasphemie!

Mir ist nie aufgefallen, dass das Insert Exzentrisch ist, allerdings glaube ich auch nicht, dass ich es gesehen hätte. 

 Blöd, hoffentlich weiß ein anderer Rat, oder Cube erbarmt sich.


----------



## drobbel (3. November 2016)

klingt im Beschreibungstext ja auch so als wären die exzentrischen nur für den Fall dass der Rahmen schief ist?


----------



## Vincy (3. November 2016)

Ja, für Toleranzfälle. In der Regel wird da ein konzentrisches Insert verwendet.

Steht da auch in der Beschreibung von BD

Es ist erstmals eine werksseitige Einstellung von Hinterradspur und -sturz möglich. *
Falls erforderlich, wird das Gewinde-Insert im rechten Ausfallende durch ein exzentrisches Insert ersetzt und einmalig im Werk in die richtige Position gedreht.*


----------



## drobbel (3. November 2016)

nachdem das bisherige, eingeschlagene Gewinde ja bestimmt auch nicht exzentrisch war, sollte es also mit dem konzentrischen Einsatz zumindest nicht schlimmer werden


----------



## Vincy (3. November 2016)

Ja, die Not macht einen erfinderisch. Da ist Improvisationstalent gefragt.  


Am Besten gleich auch das Cube Schaltauge austauschen und durch das Syntace Schaltauge und deren Schraube ersetzen.


----------



## Teuflor (4. November 2016)

Werds wohl einfach mal mit dem konzentrischen probieren... 
wenn wir schon beim Stereo Restauration sind... 
      


Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich diese komischen Lager raus bekomme? In der mitte ist ein Gleitlager, das davor ist so marode und fest gegammelt... ka wie ich das raus bekommen soll. Und woher bekomme ich Ersatz? Hab in den Einschlägigen Shops nichts gefunden.. 



 


Will den Rahmen zum chemischen entlacken schicken.. da muss alles raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xplosive1984 (5. November 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mir den RS Monarch Plus RC3 für mein Cube Stereo 160 HPA Pro 27,5 2015 holen.
Mein Problem sind die Maße des Dämpfers die ich nicht kenne und Cube hat mir bis jetzt nach 2 Wochen noch nicht zurückgeschrieben.
Weiß jemand von euch welche Maße ich brauche für mein Bike?
Und weiß jemand von euch ob er am Rahmen anstößt mit dem AGB?


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. November 2016)

@Teuflor 
Ist deine Frage WG. der Gleitlager noch aktuell? Dann würde ich mal schauen wo ich meine Ersatzlager her hatte, denke ich hab die mit bei igus bestellt, da gibts auf jeden Fall welche mit Bund.
Also wenn noch aktuell dann schau kann ich mal nachschauen


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. November 2016)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 543692



Ich war doch noch am PC und da ich mein Outlookpostfach nie sortiere/lösche/aufräume: s. Anhang
Gleitlager passend für den Umlenkhebel am Stereo 2009 und damit mMn gültig für einschließlich 2010, 2011 und 2012.

Grüße
NaitsirhC


----------



## Teuflor (20. November 2016)

Boa danke danke! Der Cube Händler vor Ort hat die vor 2 Wochen bestellt aber ob da noch was kommt...  Ich bestelle jetzt mal deine aus dem link. Danke nochmal 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. November 2016)

Gerne 

Dann viel Erfolg beim Winterprojekt.


----------



## toyoraner (22. November 2016)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Ich war doch noch am PC und da ich mein Outlookpostfach nie sortiere/lösche/aufräume: s. Anhang
> Gleitlager passend für den Umlenkhebel am Stereo 2009 und damit mMn gültig für einschließlich 2010, 2011 und 2012.
> 
> Grüße
> NaitsirhC



Mich würde interessieren, wie und ob die Lager rausbekommen hast? Das ist bei mir die einzige Stelle wo ich noch nie gewechselt habe.

Grüße

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teuflor (22. November 2016)

Hallo Dirk, nimm nen heisluftfön dann gehen die easy raus. Hab ich erst vor 2 Wochen gemacht. Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NaitsirhC (23. November 2016)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren, wie und ob die Lager rausbekommen hast? Das ist bei mir die einzige Stelle wo ich noch nie gewechselt habe.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Dirk



Ich meine dass ich sie damals vorsichtig mit normalem Werkzeug rausgearbeitet habe, Heissluftföhn hatte ich nicht. Es ging, gibt aber bestimmt saubere Lösungen. Das in der Mitte müsste man leicht rausschieben können.


----------



## toyoraner (23. November 2016)

Ich danke für die Info.


----------



## Freaky-D (5. März 2017)

N'abend Zusammen.

Hat schonmal jemand an seinem 2008er Stereo alle Lager getauscht? 
Damals wurde das bei meinem Rahmen schon auf Kulanz gemacht und der Ladenbesitzer sagte mir es gäbe ein Lagerset mit allen Lagern inbegriffen. 
Wie ist das heute, gibt es so ein Set noch immer? 
Habe im Netz bisser nix vernünftiges gefunden...
Oder hat evtl jemand die Abmessungen und Anzahl der Lager, dann könnte ich mir die woanders besorgen.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Soldi (5. März 2017)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> N'abend Zusammen.
> 
> Oder hat evtl jemand die Abmessungen und Anzahl der Lager, dann könnte ich mir die woanders besorgen.
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


Das hier sollte auch bei Dir passen (keine Gewähr):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/stel...en-lagerproblemen.151851/page-11#post-5899223
http://www.premium-bikeshop.de/cube-bikes/cube-ersatzteile/lagersatze.html


----------



## Freaky-D (8. März 2017)

Hallo Soldi,

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!

Hab eben den ganzen Hinterbau zerlegt um mir die Lager genauer anzuschauen.
Dabei musste ich leider feststellen, dass die Kettenstrebe im Bereich der Nadellagersitze auf beiden Seiten angerissen ist. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, hält das noch?! Selbst wenn jetzt einige sagen, ist kein Problem, so schnell reißt das nicht ganz auf, ein schlechtes Bauchgefühl bleibt da schon.
Meint ihr, es gibt dei Kettenstrebe noch als Ersatzteil? Oder hat vllt jemand sogar rein zufällig eine rumliegen? :-D

Wenn ich keinen Ersatz finde, werde ich mir wohl schweren Herzens eins dieser neuen "Hippieräder" kaufen müssen. ;-)


----------



## toyoraner (8. März 2017)

Frag doch mal beim radhaus schliersee nach..Vielleicht haben die ja irgendwo in ner ecke noch nen 08er Rahmen rummliegen.


----------



## Soldi (8. März 2017)

Freaky-D schrieb:


> Wenn ich keinen Ersatz finde, werde ich mir wohl schweren Herzens eins dieser neuen "Hippieräder" kaufen müssen. ;-)


Wenn es Dir hilft, ich hatte ein 2007er und ein 2012er Stereo mit alter Federung, aber mein 2013er ist (auch wenn mich jetzt einige Lynchen wollen) um Welten besser


----------



## Freaky-D (9. März 2017)

@ toyoraner  danke, werde ich später mal kontaktieren.

@ Soldi  Naja, wirklich trösten tut mich das jetzt nicht. :-D ;-)


----------



## ekm (9. März 2017)

Worin unterscheiden sich die Rahmen bei den unterschiedlichen Federwegen, ist der Hinterbau komplett anders oder nur die Wippe?

Hinter der Frage steht der Aufwand für den Umbau 140 zu 120mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppi84 (14. März 2017)

Frühjahrsputz...

Nach wieviel km habt ihr eigentlich die Lager getauscht? Ich konnte bisher nix negatives feststellen das meine "durch" sind aber fehlt mir wohl auch der vergleich zu. Zudem wäre ein Dämpferservice wohl eher nötig, die Plattform will nichtmehr recht und Kammertuning wäre wohl auch nicht schlecht da ich immer recht viel druck fahren muss als schwerer sack welcher ich bin (92kg naggisch / 220psi)

Die Gabel macht auch ihre Problemchen, der Lockout will nicht mehr recht. Hatte ich schon letztes jahr mal, ein service hat geholfen. Bin aber am überlegen vllt sogar in eine neue Gabel zu investieren, evtl ausm bikemarkt. Die Original Revelation ausm 2011er Race Team war ja nicht sonderbar feinfühlig, wurde daher schon umgebaut auf ein echtes dual air. Obere Kammer 150psi, untere 145, damit ist sie sehr feinfühlig, das mlchte ich aber nicht missen.

also: umbau auf rct3, einfach nur servicen oder gar ne neue Gabel. Pike wäre schon nice aber da die Frage, fährt wer Tapered im guten alten Stereo und wie sehr steigt die Front?

Tapered macht mir daher Kopfzerbrechen da ich schon jetz recht Kompakt auf dem Bike sitze, 65mm Vorbau, noch flacherer LW da wird die font ja noch fixer steigen.

Und grundsätzlich...wer fährt das stereo noch als Hauptrad? Ich seh überall nur noch 27,5 Zoll, kann denen aber eigentlich nix abgewinnen, doch iwie würde auch ein neues Bike reizen. Doch wenn ich erstens die Preise sehe und zweitens das Gewicht von den Bikes wird mir ganz anders.

27,5 find ich jetz auch nicht den großen Vorteil, fahre nebenher noch ein Hornet was ich in 27,5 aufgebaut habe zum Kindertransport (croozer, demnächst Sitz) , das Rollt zwar in der ebene recht gut aber der Antritt ist doch mit einem 26er einfach besser und steifer scheinen die 26er allemal zu sein. Dabei fahre ich die zb. hinten die Originale Bereifung von Fat albert mit 2,4 auf der dt swiss xpw 1800, welche ja nur eine maulweite von ~22mm hat, Vorn Magic Mary 2,35. Druck vorne, 1,5bar mit schlauch, hinten 2,0bar.

Hat die Felgen jemand auch drauf gehabt und getauscht?

Letztens konnte ich eine Proberunde mit dem Bike vom Kollegen drehen, Merida 140, das ding ist so sauschwer da verginge mir recht schnell die Lust.  Da kommt das gute alte Stereo trotz der schweren Reifen und Vario Stütze mit Saint Pedalen grad mal auf 14kg, und die hersteller brüsten sich wenn die neuen "hippieräder" unter 15kg wiegen

@Soldi: der kollege mit dem Merida ist vorher ein 160er von 2014 Probegefahren, das fand ich jetz nicht der hit was die Federung anging, zu unsensibel, rauschte auch durch die mitte und zudem kam mir das ganze vom gefühl her viel "stelziger" vor als das alte 26er. Das mit dem Durchrauschen soll sich ja aber bei den 2016ern erledigt haben, wäre auch noch ne option für mich  mir sagt nur die dämpferposi im Rahmen nciht so zu, dann doch eher wie beim LV 301/601.

Werd mich dann wohl erstmal mit dem wichtigsten beschäftigen und hoffen das der Rahmen noch lange hält, Sorry 4 your loss Freaky-D. Hast noch nen Rahmen gefunden?

Grüße
Peppi


----------



## Baembezz (14. März 2017)

Hallo alle Zusammen,

jetzt da die Temperaturen steigen wollte ich mein 2008er Cube Stereo K18 aus dem Winterschlaf erwecken.
Beim Überprüfen der Schrauben an Schwinge und Horstlink ist mir aufgefallen, dass eine Schraube am Horstlink locker war.
Also wollte ich diese anziehen. Da ist auch das Unglück passiert. Die Schraube ist abgebrochen. So wie die Bruchstelle ausgesehen hat muss die Schraube schon einen Knacks gehabt haben.
Da die Lager eh schon älter sind würde ich die auch gleich tauschen.
Leider ist meine Suche nach der Schraube nicht erfolgreich gewesen.
Alle Lagersätze, bei denen die Schraube mit dabei ist, waren erst für das Stereo ab Bj. 2009.
Weiß jemand von euch ob das auch für das 2008er passt?
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus und toll das es noch Leute gibt die so alte Bikes fahren :-D


----------



## Teuflor (14. März 2017)

Hab da noch ne Tüte mit Schrauben.. Bild bitte und genaue Maße dann schau ich ob ich was ab 

PS: Würde meine Frau gern nen neuen Dämpfer verpassen, der RP23 ist einfach ein Dreck.

Welchen Luftkammer und Rebound Tune muss ich kaufen wenn es ein Monarch werden soll, gibt es da eine Empfehlung?

hab übrigens ne Revelation RCT3 wenn jemand ne neue Gabel braucht, siehe Bikemarkt


----------



## Marathoni873 (14. März 2017)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Würde meine Frau gern nen neuen Dämpfer verpassen, ....



Das ist bei mir immer umgekehrt.


----------



## mmo2 (15. April 2017)

Mich würde auch der Unterschied interessieren, zwischen dem Rahmen des 29" Stereo 120 zum Stereo 140. 
Wippe, oder Hinterbau? Steuerrohrlänge....Möchte mein 120er gerne zum 140er machen
Dämpfer 200x57 hab ich schon hier liegen


----------



## toyoraner (15. April 2017)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> Frühjahrsputz...
> 
> Nach wieviel km habt ihr eigentlich die Lager getauscht? Ich konnte bisher nix negatives feststellen das meine "durch" sind aber fehlt mir wohl auch der vergleich zu. Zudem wäre ein Dämpferservice wohl eher nötig, die Plattform will nichtmehr recht und Kammertuning wäre wohl auch nicht schlecht da ich immer recht viel druck fahren muss als schwerer sack welcher ich bin (92kg naggisch / 220psi)
> 
> ...



Meine RCT3 Revelation ist ne tapered Gabel.Steuersatz unten musste da auf external Cup umbauen.Macht ca. 1,3cm mehr was die Front hochkommt.Um dem Hochsteigen des VR entgegenzukommen, kannst ja den Spacer unter dem Vorbau entfernen sofern du einen hast.

Seh zu das du ne Pike irgendwo ranbekommst, Dämpfung ist besser als bei der REV.


----------



## Kurbel-Dortmund (24. April 2017)

Moin - wird es denn überhaupt jemals wieder ein Stereo oder vergleichbares Bike in 26" geben?
Ich habe ja mal 3 Wochen ein 27,5" Giant Reign gefahren und fix wieder verkauft. Das ist garnix für mich alten bremser und wieder anfahrer.
Nun bin ich nach wie vor auf meinem 2008er Stereo festgenagelt.
Nur was bringt mir das in 4-5 Jahren?
Die Hoffnung dass die Bike-Industrie nochmal zurückkehrt hab ich aufgegeben. Frustrierend.


----------



## Peppi84 (26. April 2017)

Geht mir genauso, kann mich nicht recht mit den neuen reifen anfangen, ebenso mit den krass flachen lenkwinkeln etc. dann sind die neuen bikes auch meist noch schwerer und vor allem deutlich teurer.

Bin ehrlich, das einzige was mich schon länger an meinem stereo stört ist das flache sitzrohr was bei Rahmen M und SL von 83 cm einfach bedeutet das man ziemlich krass nach hinten hängt und keinen druck mehr aufs vr bekommt. Für mich wäre ein L Rahmen das beste aber man bekommt einfach keinen mehr.

Sein wir mal ehrlich, zu den guten "alten" stereo Tagen hieß es noch das wäre all mountain, heute gibts Race-enduro-fullys mit weniger FW.  Dann nenne ich mein Stereo jetz einfach Enduro Light. Und das trifft es sogar, inklu Lev DX, Saint pedale, Magic marry an der front und 3x10 antrieb trotzdem 14kg glatt soll erstmal ein neues bike nachmachen.

Nichtsdestotrotz schau ich gern mal über den Tellerrand und plane einen neuaufbau, aber es bleibt einfach 26zoll. Bei meinem HT geh ich ja noch mit 650b mit aber nur weil ich die teile günstig bekommen habe und es eh nur für touren eingesetzt wird und zum kinderanhänger ziehen.

Bin was neuaufbau anbelangt bei Liteville hängen geblieben, das scaled sizing find ich auch sinnvoll aber nö, 26 bleibt einfach. Und die Preise sind einfach vollkommen überteuert aber die Rahmen funktionieren und bieten eine riesige bandbreite für den aufbau. Wenn der Bikemarkt was hergibt dann werd ich mich wohl mal vom Stereo trennen aber solange wird gefahren.

Das ist ja gleich das nächste, alle meckern immer über lager, dämpfer etc. Mein 2011er hab ich ende 2012 gekauft, das einzige was mal nen service gesehen hat ist die Revelation. Der rp23 läuft immernoch, einmal wurden die gleitlager getauscht aber sonst, NIX. Keine Lager erneuert oder sonstwas und es läuft. Das erwarte ich von einem Bike. Zuverlässigkeit und nicht andauernd in die Werkstatt wegen Service oder defekten.


Ich glaube und hoffe das es in naher zukunft wieder mehr 26zoll bikes und zubehör gibt, ganz einfach weil es sinn macht. Never change a runnning system, die teile sind entwickelt udn brauchen nur stetig verbessert werden dann sind sie auch neuem ebenbürtig oder überlegen.


----------



## Lachnitt (8. Mai 2017)

Stereo - 2020 !!!
Alles was mich anfixt liegt im Bereich eines Kleinwagens.

@Peppi84 
Dämpfer...bei gleichem Gewicht fahre ich den gleichen Druck Allerdings mit kleiner Luftkammer und Push-tuned.
Das hat echt was gebracht. Huberbuchsen fühlen sich auch gut an.

Gabel....mal sehen wie Sie sich schlägt, gerade Service gemacht...da geht bestimmt noch was und dann wohl nur Pike
In letzter Zeit mach sich sowas wie ein "schwammiges Gefühl" breit, ich wünsche mir mehr Steifigkeit
Lockout geht regelmäßig nicht mehr - schau mal in die SuFu - Probleme mit Lockout - MotionControl - sonst PM.
Ölstand muss stimmen (kann verschieden Ursachen haben) zu wenig Öl - kein Lockout,
...bei mir hängt sich gerne mal die Feder in der MoCo aus, dann geh's nicht mehr

Lager...habe ich getauscht nach 6 Jahren, dachte erst das ist Luxus, läuft ein wenig rau aber hey...im Endeffekt waren quasi alle Lager hinüber...und ich hatte am nächsten Tag ein dermaßen dickes Grinsen im Gesicht. Das Rad war nicht mehr wieder zu erkennen.
Mein Popometer ist eher grob und bei schleichender Veränderung gewöhnt man sich auch an schlechte Zustände.
Bei Verdacht einfach mal tauschen, Billiglager kommen komplett auf unter 20€ - geht aber auch für 60€ wenn ich da richtig im Kopf habe.
Gelaufen ist es vorher auch

Bremse...bei mir K18...könnte besser sein, bessere Dosierung und überhaupt...
ABER ich finde meine Bremse optisch ansprechend und Sie ist leicht. Die Bremse braucht regelmäßige Pflege, Kolben gangbar machen, alles mal nachrichten...entlüften muss ich nie (ausser zum Flüssigkeitswechsel)...ich wollte irgendwie mehr und habe mir als die Scheibe runter war, Vorne eine 200er dran gemacht. Besser - meistens langt's - darf bleiben

Felgen...m.E. sind die Originalfelgen alle nicht berühmt gewesen, bei den XPW wurde wenigstens nicht mit DT-Swiss geworben und dann deren Nomenklatur "missbraucht"...
Hatte die XPW geschrottet dann vorne eine "Race-Felge" die einfach nicht kaputt gehen wollte. Irgendwann habe ich mir gebraucht einen DT-Swiss EXduro Laufradsatz gegönnt, einfach weil ich den geil fand. Das hat sich definitiv gelohnt! Ob ich heute die etwa 500€ für einen LRS in 26" ausgeben würde weiss ich nicht....

Reifen...ich komme mit "dicken" 2,4 Reifen (Trailking, schleift an der Gabel) und wenig Druck (Tubeless) nicht sonderlich gut klar..nicht mein Ding...aber sonst...Reifen sind Religion und müssen zum Fahrer und seinen Vorstellungen passen...

Die Sattelstütze (LEV) habe ich immer noch nicht gekauft...Asche auf mein Haupt...

Total veraltet...ABER...MEIN Rad und ich find's immer noch ausreichende Technik, fühle mich wohl drauf und die Optik gefällt mir auch...

2020...ich denke das schaffe ich 

Ihr auch?

Lachnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppi84 (8. Mai 2017)

@Lachnitt kleine Luftkammer per spacer? Hab die dinger schon öfter gesucht aber nirgendswo gefunden zum ordern. Mein "toller" Laden wo ich das Stereo gekauft hatte ist mittlerweile von bike24 geschluckt worden, die hätten den alleine für den spacer eingeschickt und kosten von 80€ berechnet....nee danke.

Der Lockout funzt eigentlich habs aber mal vergessen nach nem anstieg wieder raus zu machen und da ist wohl nach nem sprung die kammer aufgegangen bzw zerhauts dann gern mal ne dichtung drin. Soll ja auch bei übermäßiger belastung auf gehen aber das war wohl zu viel des guten, seitdem passiert mir das der LO nicht mehr funzt jedes Jahr, bisher zum glück erst ende der Saison. Ist aktuell grad beim service, da trau ich mich selber nicht ran.

Lager hab ich noch nie gemacht, aber mein bike ist auch wenns hoch kommt erst 1500km gelaufen. Aufgrund von arbeit fehlt mir oft einfach die zeit dazu und so kommt es letztes jahr grad mal auf ca 10 touren. Zudem hab ich ein nicht sonderlich toll ausgeprägtes popometer, frei nach dem motto solang es rollt und nicht knackt (abgesehen von stütze  ) ist alles ok 

Mit den R1 Bremsen bin ich sehr zufrieden, sind zwar bissl fummelig schleiffrei einzustellen aber packen ordentlich zu. Hab sogar welche ans HT gepackt was ich selber aufgbaut habe.

Die xpw sind schon ok, halt bissl schmal für 2,4 Reifen aber in Serie hat es ja auch gehalten, bei mir laufen sie noch rund und das bleibt auch erstmal so. wie können 2.4er an der gabel schleifen? selbst der 2.4er FA der ja sogar breiter ist als die 2,35er Mary schleift nicht bei mir.

Bin da voll bei dir, ist halt alt aber funktioniert und das was einem nicht ganz so passt wir optimiert, da brauch man nicht immer gleich ein neues bike.

Ich spiele wenn überhaupt mit dem gedanken in einen neuen Rahmen zu investieren. Bei dem Hersteller mit dem roten L passen ja die meisten teile vom stereo dran. Wenns den alten stereo Rahmen noch in L geben würde dann würde es vllt auch so einer werden.

Naja ob LEV oder RS ist eigentlich wumpe, ich fand die Seilzug Ansteuerung der LEV aber praktikabeler.

ob du 2020 schaffst kann dir nur dein Rahmen sagen, man hat ja in letzter Zeit öfter mal was von gebrochenen Streben gelesen, ich für meinen Teil hoffe es zu schaffen wenn ich nicht vorher Kirre werde und nen neuen Rahmen kaufe, so bleibt mehr Geld für andere Hobbys für die dann auch keine Zeit ist


----------



## mmo2 (9. Mai 2017)

An meinem Stereo HPA 120 von 2015, ist eigentlich nur noch der Rahmen und die Gabel original. Alles andere wurde schon umgebaut bzw aufgerüstet...Zb von 3x11 auf 1x11 usw


----------



## Baembezz (10. Mai 2017)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Hab da noch ne Tüte mit Schrauben.. Bild bitte und genaue Maße dann schau ich ob ich was ab
> 
> PS: Würde meine Frau gern nen neuen Dämpfer verpassen, der RP23 ist einfach ein Dreck.
> 
> ...



Hallo Teuflor,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ich habe die Schraube/Bolzen mal ausgemessen.
Ich habe auch Bilder davon gemacht.
Der Durchmesser des Bolzenkopf ist 18,55 mm. Die Länge beträgt 18,5 mm.
Wäre echt Klasse wenn du mal schauen könntest, ob du da noch was in deinem Fundus hast!

Vielen Dank und ich wünsche noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Peppi84 (3. Juni 2017)

kann mir mal bitte einer den unterschied zwischen dem sm-bb51 und dem bb70 innenlager erläutern? Meine Kurbel knackt wieder mal obwohl Festgezogen,hab hier noch ein bb51/52 rumliegen, original ist am stereo das bb70 dran, sieht aber so aus als sollte das 51er auch passen?!?

vielen dank für die schnelle hilfe

Grüße
Peppi


----------



## BlauerCorsar (3. Juni 2017)

Hallo, 
ich habe mal eine Frage zum Radsatz meines Stereo's (2012er Stereo Pro) - verbaut ist da, laut Datenblatt "Sun Ringlé Radium wheelset, 32 spokes, QR / X12".
Da sich die Nabe am Hinterrad verabschiedet hat, muss da wohl was neues her. Nun ist die Frage, wenn ich einen anderen Radsatz möchte (weil die gibts gebraucht, weil ja 26" out sein soll, gebraucht/neu relativ günstig), auf was muss ich denn achten? Das X12 steht für die Achse, soweit ich das herausbekommen habe. Aber woher weiss ich dass der Ritzelblock und so passt? Oder reicht mir in der angabe der Räder die Größenangabe (26") und das Kürzel wie bei Sunringle QR /X12?

Danke für eine Antwort


----------



## Lachnitt (7. Juni 2017)

Moin,

@Peppi84 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shimano-hollowtech-2-unterschiede.424044/
Sollte helfen, ohne Gewähr

@BlauerKorsar
Hinten
X12 langt - mal checken ob's da mittlerweile mehrere Einbaubreiten gibt. 
Freilauf sollte dabei sein, der muss eventuell zu Deiner Schaltung passen. (9,10 oder 11Ritzel) - 10 geht glaube ich mit dem gleichen Freilauf. Freilauf ist aber ein Verschleißteil, kannst Du also nachkaufen für das neue LR. 

Vorne
QR = Schnellspanner - nix Steckachse!
Drauf achten, dass Du das Gleiche wieder kriegst. Viele Felgen lassen sich umbauen, es gibt Hüslen und Adapter um die unterschiedlichen Achsen zu verwenden. Muss man aber auch wieder kaufen. 

Lachnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlauerCorsar (10. Juni 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, nun weiss ich wonach ich suchen muss


----------



## Tony- (21. Juni 2017)

Hiho

Ich überlege mir einen Cube Stereo 140 C:62 Aufzubauen und hätt ein Paar fragen. 
Der Rahmen: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...-rahmen-carbon-n-flashred-633158?varid=633162
Als Gabel hätte ich eine Yari vom letzten Jahr mit 140mm Federweg, muss ich die unbedingt auf 150mm traveln oder kann man das so fahren? Habe in einem Test gelesen, dass die Front bei dem Bike ein Bisschen zu hoch sei, so würde ich das ganze um 10mm absenken, weiß aber nicht ob es sich zu negativ auf das Lenkverhalten auswirken würde..?
Welchen Dämpfer würde man empfehlen damit das Fahrwerk mit der Yari gut zusammen funktioniert?
Außerdem hätte ich einen XT 1x11 Antrieb zu verbauen, funktioniert das gut bei dem Bike (Kettenlinie usw..) oder sollte ich auf 2x11 umrüsten?


----------



## Lachnitt (23. Juni 2017)

Ich fürchte Du bist hier falsch. 
Der Faden beschäftigt sich mit dem Stereo bis 2012. 
Für alles danach gibt es eigene Threads, da findet sich auch jemand der Helfen kann.


----------



## LaStoKS (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
hat zufällig jemand noch einen Cube Stereo RX 2010 Rahmen oder Wippe rumliegen?


 
Bitte alles anbieten.

Danke!


----------



## Peppi84 (18. Juli 2017)

schau doch mal im bikemarkt nach, da hat einer einen rahmen in M


----------



## Peppi84 (12. Oktober 2017)

...Damit hier auch mal wieder was neues steht...
Hab die letzten Wochen mit dem Gedanken gespielt mein Stereo zu verkaufen und beim Canyon Sale zuzuschlagen und auf ein Spectral 5.0ex zu setzen. Wie der zufall es mag so gibt die Regierung kein ok für einen neukauf, also heisst es mal wieder pimp my Stereo.

Heute mal nach langer Zeit endlich mal den Vorbau "abgesenkt" indem ich den Spacer obendrauf gesetzt habe, dachte nicht das es so viel ausmacht aber das Fahrgefühl ist deutlich besser.

Ebenso hab ich mir gedacht, was die neuen Bikes können kannst du auch und einfach mal auf 1x10 umgebaut, mein 2. KB hatte eh 32zähne und zum Probieren reicht es aus. Fazit: Goil...morgen kommt direkt ein narrow wide 32t dran. Kassette bleibt aktuell noch bei 11-34, wird dann demnächst zu 11-42 getauscht zusammen mit neuem Schaltwerk, aber das kann erstmal noch warten.

Dem lästigen knacken bin ich auch wieder auf den Grund gegangen, war wie vermutet die Stütze bzw. die verbindung Stütze/reduzierhülse/Sitzrohr. Einmal alles sauber gemacht und mit Montagepaste neu eingebaut.

Dann noch nen neuen Hans dampf Pacestar ans hinterradl und fertig war des Tagesprojekt

Gewicht aktuell, 13,85 kg gemessen mit ner Kofferwaage


----------



## Peppi84 (13. Oktober 2017)

.


----------



## Xplosive1984 (13. Oktober 2017)

@Peppi84 
Kann dir die Absolute Black Narrow Wide OVAL Kettenblätter empfehlen.
Fahre die seit 6 Monaten und bin begeistert.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Iron-Mike (13. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

ich fahre ein 2016er Stereo 120 HPA SL in 23"

Ab Werk sind da ja Reifen in 29x2.25 montiert.
Weiss jemand zufällig, welche maximale Reifenbreite auf die Laufräder passt:

Fulcrum Red 66, 28/28 Spokes, 15QR/X12

Im Netz habe ich da nichts gefunden.
Würde mich halt interessieren, ob ich auch ne 2.35 oder 2.4er Breite montieren kann und das Ganze so noch fahrbar ist.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten und ein schönes sonniges Bike-Herbstwochenende.


----------



## Peppi84 (13. Oktober 2017)

Iron-Mike schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre ein 2016er Stereo 120 HPA SL in 23"
> 
> ...




 da wird dir hier niemand was zu sagen können, das Thema hier behandelt nur das einzig wahre Stereo und zwar das vor 2013. 

... Aber nur mal so als anhaltspunkt, technisch wird es schon gehen aber der sinn bei nem 120er cc fully mehr als 2,25 reifenbreite zu fahren erschließt sich mir nicht.

 besser du suchst mal Nach dem passenden thread da wird dir wohl eher geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppi84 (13. Oktober 2017)

Xplosive1984 schrieb:


> @Peppi84
> Kann dir die Absolute Black Narrow Wide OVAL Kettenblätter empfehlen.
> Fahre die seit 6 Monaten und bin begeistert.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen




Danke für den tipp, ist aber ein "normales" 32er von race face geworden. Wobei jedoch bei der ersten Testfahrt über ein paar wurzeln die kette abgesprungen ist. Denke liegt am "alten" non-shadow schaltwerk, erstmal sollte es passen. Kommt ja in zukunft ein neues schaltwerk, werde mit ggf eine Passende Kefü drucken (befestigung per schelle wie der Umwerfer)


----------



## mdill (6. November 2017)

@Peppi84 
Welche Vorbau/Lenkt Kombi fährst Du auf Deinem Rad?

Zu den Kettenblättern, ich hab die Shimano 1x11 drauf mit einem 32(34?) Kettenblatt. Anbei zwei Bilder dazu....

Grüße


----------



## Peppi84 (8. November 2017)

Ich habe einen 65mm race face Respond vorbau in Verbindung mit nem 780mm Vector high 10. Den Respond musste ich vom Hardtail zweckentfremden da beim wieder Zusammenbau meines Sixpack Sam 65mm eine Schraube das gewinde abgeschert hat und damit auch das innengewinde im eimer war.

Ich hatte anfangs auch das 32er welches mein mittleres KB war genommen aber ist bei stärkerem Tritt direkt zwei drei Zähne drüber gerutscht, war auch ordentlich abgenuddelt, jetzt ist ein 32er Race Face narrow wide dran, 1x10 wobei die Kassette von 11-34 geht. Wobei das RF NW Blatt entgegen der Herstellerversprechen nicht "übersprungfrei" ist, dürfte aber auch am "alten" non-shadow schaltwerk liegen.
Die m8000 XT war mir auch schon aufgefallen aber erstens bin ich ein strikter altteile verwerter und zweitens für ein experiment war sie mir einfach zu teuer.

Fahre zusätzlich eine NC17 Führen und Folgen Kefü unten welche eh dran war und oben eine Dartmoor keeper Kefü welche an stelle des Umwerfers kommt da mir einfach die Zeit zum 3d drucken gefehlt hat, wollte lieber fahren  Mach demnächst mal foto von. Gewicht mit Magic Marry VR, Hans Dampf HR und Variostütze etc 13,75kg.

Auch ich war immer skeptisch wegen der geringeren Bandbreite  aber muss sagen ich bin begeistert. ok, die ganz krassen anstiege kommt man nicht hoch, aber die sind erstens selten und selbst mit 3x10 ging es schwer bis garnicht und musste geschoben werden, das VR kommt einfach gern hoch, da würde nur ein längerer Rahmen helfen.

Letztens meine typische Hausrunde gedreht und fand es entspannter und auch leichter. Man kann sich schön auf die Strecke konzentrieren als immer aufs schalten zu achten und es ist einfach aufgeräumter im Cockpit. Wie gesagt, bei zwei steilen anstiegen musste ich runter aber sonst ging es bombig vorran und ich fand auch leichter bzw Konditions schonender ohne das ganze geraffel, wobei das auch einfach kopfsache sein kann.

Ich wollte das bike ja ursprünglich verkaufen und ein Canyon holen aber das ist ad acta gelegt, nur weil das canyon 27,5 räder hat und vllt nen flacheren LW muss es ja nicht besser fahren und ausserdem passt mir mein cube einfach.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Peppi84 (1. Dezember 2017)

Hier noch ein Bild von der kefü


----------



## Peppi84 (12. März 2018)

toyoraner schrieb:


> Meine RCT3 Revelation ist ne tapered Gabel.Steuersatz unten musste da auf external Cup umbauen.Macht ca. 1,3cm mehr was die Front hochkommt.Um dem Hochsteigen des VR entgegenzukommen, kannst ja den Spacer unter dem Vorbau entfernen sofern du einen hast.
> 
> Seh zu das du ne Pike irgendwo ranbekommst, Dämpfung ist besser als bei der REV.




Was hast du für eine untere Lagerschale genommen? bin mir da grad unsicher. Eine neue Pike ist schon auf dem weg zu mir. Dann geht es sobald alle anderen teile da sind ans fit machen für die nächste saison. Neue Gabel, Lager tauschen.

Frag mich zudem nach einer flacheren Steuersatz abdeckung, die ist beim FSA Orbit so hoch, da geht sicher noch was um die Geo nicht allzu sehr zu verändern beim Tapered umbau.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## toyoraner (13. März 2018)

Peppi84 schrieb:


> Was hast du für eine untere Lagerschale genommen? bin mir da grad unsicher. Eine neue Pike ist schon auf dem weg zu mir. Dann geht es sobald alle anderen teile da sind ans fit machen für die nächste saison. Neue Gabel, Lager tauschen.
> 
> Frag mich zudem nach einer flacheren Steuersatz abdeckung, die ist beim FSA Orbit so hoch, da geht sicher noch was um die Geo nicht allzu sehr zu verändern beim Tapered umbau.
> 
> ...



Dieses Unterteil:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/40er-EC49-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p35015/


Oben könntest du den hohen kegeligen Spacer weglassen.Sieht halt nur blöd aus und die Abdichtung von oben fehlt.Oder den passenden zum Unterteil:

https://www.bike24.de/p160996.html


----------



## Peppi84 (14. März 2018)

Ich hatte jetz den hier geordert: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/10er-EC49-40-Steuersatz-Unterteil-p34999/

sollte ja eigentlich auch passen, sind ja an und für sich die gleichen maße abgesehen von der bauhöhe des einzupressenden teils.

Ja hab ich mir auch schon gedacht aber den spacer weg zu lassen aber sieht schon blöd aus. Werd wohl das oberteil noch ordern damits ein runderes bild ergibt wenn man schonmal so viel geld in ein "sooo altes" bike investiert 

Eventuell schon morgen sollte die Gabel eintreffen, werde berichten wie es lief.


----------



## Peppi84 (17. März 2018)

Es ist vollbracht. Gabel ist drinne. Kommt gefühlt schon gut hoch im vergleich zur alten Rev. Laut Cube HP wäre die Einbaulänge der Gabel an sich zu vernachlässigen nur da halt die Externe Steuersatzschale hinzukommt ists schon bemerkbar. Werde entscheiden wenn ich mal zum fahren gekommen bin ob ich die gute noch auf 140mm travel um die Geo Änderung rückgängig zu machen. Wäre denke auch kein Problem da die Dämpfung wirklich erste klasse und um weiten besser ist.

Einbau war eigentlich garnicht das problem obwohl das erste mal das ich das selber gemacht habe. Der untere Lagersatz macht nicht den professionellsten eindruck was wohl daran liegt das der Gabelkonus aus Kunststoff ist und keine abdichtung mehr zum Lager hin ist. Hätte ich mal lieber den 40er statt den 10er Cane creek genommen aber was solls. Einpressen hab ich mit dem DIY Tool von acros gemacht und lief sehr gut. Anfangs liess sich das Lenkkopflager kaum einstellen bis mir auffiel das die Kralle wieder raus kam, der abstand zwischen gabelschaft und Ahead kappe war zu gering , also doch nen kleinen Spacer unter den Vorbau und dann ging es. Lager laufen jetzt ohne spiel aber dennoch nicht so leichtgängig wie vorher . Space auf dem Vorbau hab ich lediglich gemacht damit ich die Gabel auch noch in nem Potentiellen neuen Rahmen verwenden könnte sollte es der Stereo Rahmen nicht aushalten.

Gabel erstmal auf 25% sag eingestellt beim offenen Modus, fährt sich toll, erstmal ne kleine runde in der Tiefgarage gedreht, wobei sich die Tail ausbeute dort in grenzen hält 

Gefühlt ist das VR schwerer geworden beim umbau, hab vergessen meine Rev mal zu wiegen, aber das könnte der Bergauf performance zugute kommen.


----------



## Peppi84 (17. März 2018)

bilder zum Ergebnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lachnitt (19. April 2018)




----------



## woodyrp2007 (7. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte eine Frage an die Cube-Gemeinde zum Thema Schwingenlager am Stereo wechseln:

An meinem Stereo aus 2008 verabschieden sich nach und nach die Lager der Hinterbauschwinge. Das Lager der Wippe direkt am Sitzrohr hatte ich schon wechseln lassen, die anderen Lager ausser dem Nadellager des Hauptlagers würde ich gerne selbst wechseln, Werkzeug ist vorhanden.
Über die Suchfunktion habe ich herausgefunden, dass es sich um folgende Lager handeln müsste:

688-2Z 
698-2Z
61800-2Z


Kann das jemand soweit bestätigen und hat jemand hierzu einen Tipp, wo man die Lager am besten bezieht?

Vorab besten Dank für eine Rückmeldung

Grüße

Woodyrp2007


----------



## Steinello (7. Mai 2018)

woodyrp2007 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte eine Frage an die Cube-Gemeinde zum Thema Schwingenlager am Stereo wechseln:
> 
> ...


... ich hab' mir ZEN Niro-Lager bei ekugellager.de für mein Cube AMS 120 geholt.
... schnelle Lieferung und Preis ist o.k..


----------



## woodyrp2007 (8. Mai 2018)

Danke für den Hinweis, werde dort mal nach passenden Lagern Ausschau halten. 

Grüße

Woody


----------



## Steinello (8. Mai 2018)

@woodyrp2007 
... nur so ein Tipp zum Lagerwechseln (woweit Du es nicht bereits besser weißt) ;-)
... neue Lager kühlen (ins Gefrierfach legen)
... Lagerstellen anwärmen 
- kleinere Teile im Backofen (wenn Frauchen nicht zu hause ist  )
- größere Teile mit Heißluftpistole oder Fön anwärmen (bei Alu dauert das etwas wg. der guten Leitfähigkeit)​... beim Einbauen muss man schnell sein 
- Lager gerade ansetzen und zügig in Lagersitz pressen (evtl. ein kurzer Schlag mit dem Schonhammer)
- den restlichen Weg mit Lager-Werkzeug bzw. mit Gewindestange ​--> ich habe mir das passende Werkzeug direkt in Taiwan bestellt:


----------



## woodyrp2007 (8. Mai 2018)

Hallo Steinello,

herzlichen Dank für die Hinweise, werde es beherzigen. Mein Kumpel hat ein ähnliches Lagerwerkzeug, wenn das auch so gut und fix funktioniert, habe ich bald ein neues Hobby.....

Grüße

Woody


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pppkkk (12. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

es geht um einen "Oldtimer": Cube Stereo Louise 2008. 
Es ist zwar super alt und eine Neuanschaffung steht irgendwann an, jedoch bin ich im Moment noch ganz zufrieden damit. 

Durch das Alter sind mir mittlerweile schon zwei Schrauben am hinteren Dämpfer gebrochen und ich habe Schwierigkeiten einen Satz neuer Schrauben zu finden. Die Lager scheinen mir noch in Ordnung zu sein... aber das ist wahrscheinlich auch eine Frage der Zeit.

Gibt es denn einen guten Tipp für eine Bezugsquelle, sodass das Rad nicht unnötig – "nur" wegen ein par Schrauben – das Zeitliche segnet...? Oder vielleicht weiß jemand, wie die genau Bezeichnung der Ersatzteile lautet, damit die Recherche besser klappt. 

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Steinello (13. Juni 2018)

@pppkkk 
... normalerweise ist Bike-Discount gut sortiert:
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/suche?q=Cube+Stereo+2008
... man findet dort aber nur Horstlink & Hauptlager - Du aber sicher mal nachfragen.

... mit älteren Ersatzteil-Listen (Online verfügbar) geht Cube leider etwas sparsam 
um - ich hoffe dass Cube-Händer da einen besseren Zugriff haben.

--> hier bin ich fündig geworden (kann zu dem Shop aber leider nichts sagen):
http://www.premium-bikeshop.de/cube...ereo-ab-2013-horstlink-6278.html#.WyDGUqczZhE

P.S.: Wenn jemand eine Cube Ersatzteil-Listen für das CUBE AMS 120 Modell-Jahr 2013 & 2014 hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar ;-)


----------



## pppkkk (13. Juni 2018)

@Steinello 

Danke! Ich werde mich am besten mal bei Bike-Discount erkundigen, ob die noch was anderes rumliegen haben. 
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist das von dir verlinkte Schraubenset erst für die Stereo-Modelle ab 2009 passend...

Und ich glaube auch der zweite Link ist für Stereos ab 2009 – 2012.

Echt blöd, dass es da gar keine Listen gibt...


----------



## G-ZERO FX (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
hoffe hier kann mir einer auf die schnelle helfen. Bei dem 2009er Stereo meiner Frau hat sich der Fox rp23 Dämpfer verabschiedet. Er ist ausgelaufen und hat keine Zugstufe mehr. Um ersatz zu finden bräuchte ich die Einbaulänge und den Hub. Ich habe 190mm Einbaulänge und 56mm Hub gemessen. Leider ist das offensichtlich nicht ein "Standartmaß" kann es sein das er nur 50mm Hub hat und die Kolbenstange nur etwas länger ist?!


----------



## Peppi84 (10. Juli 2018)

das originalmaß sind 190x51mm, denke da sollte was zu finden sein.


----------



## Peppi84 (4. August 2018)

jetz mal ne blöde frage die sicher zu 1000 verschiedenen Meinungen führt, was fahrt ihr für LRS? Ich hab bis dato noch die ori xpw1600 drauf. Reifen aktuell bzw schon länger Magic mary 2.35 VR HR Hans Dampf 2.35. Der HD passt zwar noch recht gut aber die Mary hat leichten höhen und seitenschlag da die einfach breit ist und bei gemessenen 20,5mm innenweite eigentlich kein wunder. Frag mich schon wie di auf die idee gekommen sind da Serie den Fat Albert 2.4 rein zu pressen. Also bei lust, Laune und Geld kommt ein neuer LRS, zur wahl stehen aktuell Hope enduro (23mm Maulweite ((ob das den großen unterschied ausmacht??)) ) , Hope dh (bei bike24 leider nur mit 20mm Steckachse VR,also umbauen oder woanders bestellen) , Spank Oozy Trail. Habt ihr noch andere Tipps?

Zum Allgemeinen Fahren muss ich sagen, der Umbau auf Tapered hat mehr als gelohnt. Die Pike ist kein vergleich zu meiner alten REV, wobei ich aktuell 25% sag fahre und noch gut 15-20mm mehr FW nutzen könnte bei weniger Druck, doch selbst jetz schon klebt das VR am Boden. Das Steigen des VR im Steilen ist garnicht so krass, wmgl sogar besser geworden durch den tiefer gelegten Steuersatz und das Längere VR, nach wie vor, da wo es Steigt fahr ich alter unkonditionierter sack eh schon lange nicht mehr sondern schiebe 

Hat mal einer von euch die Lager vom Kompletten Hinterbau auswechseln lassen, also im shop und könnte mir ungefähr sagen was des Kosten würde? Trau mich da zuerst nicht recht ran udn zweitens komm ich schon kaum zum biken wegen arbeit da will ich doch wenn schon mal zeit ist nicht noch wochen schrauben.


----------



## Peppi84 (16. August 2018)

was ist die breiteste felge die ihr im stereo verbaut habt? könnte an ne syntace w33i ran kommen aber denke mal das könnte zu breit werden?! Alternative wären noch dtswiss 471. Würde gerne nur die felgen ändern, nur bin ich da an 28loch gebunden. Jemand noch ideen? VG Peppi


----------



## Teuflor (16. August 2018)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1155040-cube-stereo-140mm-hpc-2011-custom-lady-aufbau


Verkaufe das Stereo von meiner Frau


----------



## Peppi84 (1. September 2018)

Vorgestern war ich zum ersten Mal im bikepark klinovec und ich bin begeistert. Das gute alte stereo hat alles mitgemacht. Hat erstmal ein zwei runs gebraucht um das richtige setup zu finden, etwas Druck ablassen beim Dämpfer und die zugstufe bis auf 2 Klicks offen hat geholfen. Vorher hat das heck merklich zu stark gepoppt, dann konnte ich dennoch den kompletten federweg nutzen und auch sauberer springen und landen. Mehr federweg braucht kein Mensch, hatten aber auch bewusst den downhill track ausgelassen und uns auf die flow trails und den neueren singletrail beschränkt. Kann es kaum erwarten diese Saison nochmal hin zu fahren.


----------



## Lachnitt (15. September 2018)

Hier wird‘s langsam ziemlich ruhig und ich bin wie immer hinten dran mit umbauen. 

Nachdem ich 5 Jahre für ne versenkbare Stütze gebraucht habe wurde das über den Winter gemacht. Zum Geburtstag hat meine Holde mir die Bremse besorgt um die ich schon 3 Jahre rumstreiche, seit mindestens genauso lange denk ich über ne andere Gabel nach. 

An die Pike-Fahrer, meint Ihr das ginge auch mit 27,5“?
Bei Liteville hat man mal auf unterschiedliche Laufradgrößen gesetzt.
Ich dachte mir gerade warum eigentlich nicht. 

Eure Meinung 

Greets Lachnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppi84 (16. September 2018)

Also mal von anfang an, schau dir einfach mal meine Bilder an, am besten auch die älteren zum vergleich. Pike ist möglich, wie lange das sagt dir dein rahmen, ich habs gemacht und vom Fahrgefühl her ein unterschied wie tag und nacht, will nicht wieder zurück. Mag zwar zum einen an der deutlich besseren Federung liegen aber speziell bergab auch am flacheren LW. 27,5 müsste man sehen aber wenn dann denke nur mit max 130mm. Die Pike baut schon gut hoch, auch in 26zoll. Hab daher einfach auch den oberen Steuersatz gewechselt um den Konischen fsa spacer weg zu haben und unter dem Vorbau hab ich auch nur ein 5mm Spacer, damit ist die Sitzposition sehr nah an der Originalen aber man merkt das die front dennoch fast 2cm höher ist.

Unterschiedliche LRS Größen würde ich lassen da das Stereo schon durch den Umbau auf tapered minimal hecklastiger wird, fällt aber nicht sehr auf durch den etwas größeren Radstand. 27,5zoll würden den effekt aber sehr stark verdeutlichen denke ich.

Glückwunsch zur tele Stütze, hat ja nicht lang gedauert  War eines der ersten Dinge die ich getauscht habe und hab es nie bereut. Was hast du für eine genommen?

Bremse wird wohl bei mir auch das nächste werden, vllt ne Zee. Ich liebe die Formula eigtl für ihr schnelles und festes zupacken aber im Park hat die schon nach der zweiten runde gesungen wir ein mädchenchor.

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Lachnitt (16. September 2018)

Moin,

Überlegung war neue Teile bei einem Umzug (nach 2020) auf einen anderen Rahmen mitnehmen zu können. 

Da nervt es gewaltig, dass 26“ eben doch Tot ist. Man muss in eine Sackgasse investieren. 

Schade mit der Einbauhöhe. 

Dropperstütze
Es ist eine LEV Integra mit 150mm geworden. 
Ja, ich habe den Rahmen angebohrt

Bremsen
Magura MT Trail Sport
fahre mit den Formula Scheiben. 
So geil, meine K18 war einfach durch

Martin


----------



## derAndre (18. September 2018)

Jaaa, die Räder sind heute auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren. Nach gerade mal fast 10 Jahren heftigster Nutzung ist bei meinem 2009er Stereo der Hinterbau geborchen. Unerhört sowas.




Dabei wurde es die letzten fünf Jahre nur noch von meinem 8-13 Jahre alten Sohn missbraucht.







Davor habe ich es mit meinen ca. 100 nacktem Kilo Untergewicht durch die Gegend geprügelt:



















Verstehe wer will. Qualität ist anders, hehe. Wer die Ironie bis hierhin nicht gelesen hat, der liest unten weiter:








Adios Stereo, Du treuer Begleiter. Wir hatten viel Spaß und auch das ein oder andere Leid zusammen. Du hast gehalten, was niemand je zu versprechen wagen würde.

P.S. wenn jemand eine Kettenstrebe aus einem 2009 Stereo übrig hat, PN an mich! DAnn wird das Baby noch ein paar Jahre weiter missbraucht. Ich hab noch ein Kind


----------



## Lachnitt (19. September 2018)

Oh wie geil! Und oh wie blöd!

Da sagste was, die Restnutzung als Kinderrad könnten die Investition in 26“ Teile rechtfertigen....der Gedanke gefällt mir ausserordentlich

Hinterbau
Mal über Aluschweißen nach gedacht? 
Macht nicht jeder Schlosser, andere sagen ich versuchs. 
Aufschneiden, Stück Rohr rein zur zusätzlichen Stabilisierung. Könnte gehen, muss ja nicht schön sein. Vergiss den Zuganschlag und leg mit durchgehender Hülle. 

Mein Kurzer könnte in 1-2 Jahren aufs Stereo passen...da fang ich an zu grinsen...

Lachnitt


----------



## derAndre (20. September 2018)

Lachnitt,

ne schweißen lassen werde ich es nicht. Da bekomme ich vermutlich einen ähnlichen alten Rahmen für ähnliches Geld.

Bis später
der André


----------



## FR-Sniper (20. September 2018)

schweissen lassen würde ich auch nicht, bei eBay Kleinanzeigen war letztens ein kompletter Rahmen für 99€ drin?!
da sollte sich doch was finden lassen


----------



## Lachnitt (21. September 2018)

Wenn Euch ein 09er - 12er Rahmen in Größe S für unter 200€ über den weg läuft gebt Bescheid, da könnte ich schwach werden.


----------



## Peppi84 (5. November 2018)

Nochmal ne frage am rande, hat jmd von euch einen Flow mk3 LRS verbaut? Der hat ja gleich mal ne aussenbreite von ~ 32mm. Vom alten flow ex hab ich schon gelesen das den einige fahren. Alternative wären DTswiss ex 471, sind von den maßen ja fast gleich zum flow ex.

wer auch mit dem gedanken spielt, bei Achtionsports gibts grad ein angebot, beide Felgen mit funn naben 350 bzw 400€, ist ne überlegung wert.

Grüße
Peppi


----------



## Peppi84 (21. März 2019)

Recht ruhig hier mittlerweile, seid ihr etwa alle weg vom alten Stereo!?

Meins rollt immernoch und nachdem auf meinen letzten post keiner Geantwortet hat und es ein gutes Angebot bei Actionsports gab kamen heute die neuen Laufräder dran ans Bike. Ex 471 mit Fun Naben, und muss sagen das Rot sieht schon pornös aus. Zudem der erste ausflug in Richtung Tubeless von mir, ich bin gespannt.

Sobal ich zeit habe kommt dann noch ein neues Schaltwerk dran, das alte ist mir mittlerweile wirklich zu labbrig. Wird wohl ein Zee werden. Dann kommt evtl noch ne Saint Bremse dran. Ich mag zwar das "digitale" an der R1, aber letztes mal im Bikepark hat die schon nach der zweiten Abfahrt gesungen wie ein knabenchor. Wobei der Druckpunkt relativ gleich blieb. Ich sträube mich nach wie vor zu entlüften. Bei der MT5 sind mir die geber einfach nix, und bei der Trail-sport komm ich nicht drauf klar auf den bauartbedingten unterschiedlichen druckpunkt. Zee sollte zwar auch gehen aber finde die möglichkeit den Druckpunkt zu verändern interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselmus (21. März 2019)

Fahre mein Stereo auch noch. Laufräder habe ich mal getauscht, u.a. weil ich mal selbst versuchen wollte, welche zu bauen. Bremsen hab ich Zee drauf, allerdings habe ich da inzwischen die Geber gegen die von der neuen XT gewechselt. Bei den Zee Gebern war eine Membran offenbar undicht und es hat rausgesabscht. Erhoffe mir da von dem einteiligen Geber-Body der XT mehr.


----------



## Lachnitt (31. März 2019)

Moin am Start!

Wird leider zu wenig gefahren, aber Saison föngt gerade erst an. 

LRS - DT Exduro (uralt, vor Jahre drauf gemacht)
Bremse - MT-Trail Sport
Vom unterschiedlichen Druckpunkt merke ich nichts und bin begeistert. 
Spannendeweise stand gestern ein Freund mit seiner neuesten Erungenschaft vor der Tür. Im Stand war der Druckpunkt an der R1 so unterschiedlich das ich noch sagte das würde mich kirre machen. Bin es aber nicht gefahren. 
Meine Gabel nervt mich langsam...ob ich ne Pike für mich rechtfertigen kann weiss ich noch nicht...

Dran bleiben weiterfahren !

Gruß 
Lachnitt


----------



## Quvadis74 (7. April 2019)

Mein Stereo Hpc 160 my 2014 macht weiterhin seltsame geräusche im Bereich des Hinterbaus. 
Lager wurden erst im Oktober vom Fachhändler getauscht.
Kasette und Nabe kann ich ausschliessen ist mit meinem zweiten LRS genauso . 
Total nervig 
Jemand einen Tipp


----------



## Soldi (7. April 2019)

Quvadis74 schrieb:


> Mein Stereo Hpc 160 my 2014 macht weiterhin seltsame geräusche im Bereich des Hinterbaus.
> Lager wurden erst im Oktober vom Fachhändler getauscht.
> Kasette und Nabe kann ich ausschliessen ist mit meinem zweiten LRS genauso .
> Total nervig
> Jemand einen Tipp


Eventuell wirst Du eher hier fündig.
Bekannte Karachmacher sind oft Sattel und Sattelstütze. Dreck in Zugendhülsen kann ursache sein. Was für eine Art von Geräusch ist es ein schleifen, knacken, schlagen?


----------



## Quvadis74 (7. April 2019)

Eher ein metallisches schlagen beim einfedern.


----------



## Soldi (7. April 2019)

Quvadis74 schrieb:


> Eher ein metallisches schlagen beim einfedern.


Schlägt das Schaltwerk oder die Kette gegen den Rahmen? Schaltwerk hatte ich bei meinem Downhillbike. Hast Du Spiel im Hinterbau, wenn Du das Rad anhebst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quvadis74 (7. April 2019)

Schaltwerk ist ok und die Kette sehr straf zudem ist ein neopren Schoner verbaut. Seitlich kann ich kein spiel Ausmachen.


----------



## goldberg1888 (7. April 2019)

Checke mal die Schrauben an den Kettenblätter und die Lager der Pedale.


----------



## claire (15. April 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
ein Freund will sein altes 2007er Stereo k18 auf NX eagle umbauen - welches innenlager wird benötigt ?

Ich find im Web keine Info


----------



## Peppi84 (23. April 2019)

claire schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ein Freund will sein altes 2007er Stereo k18 auf NX eagle umbauen - welches innenlager wird benötigt ?
> 
> Ich find im Web keine Info


 BSA ist richtig, muss ggf etwas spacer unterlegen, war zumindest bei meinem 1x10 umbau so, wobei ich sram nicht kenne


----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. April 2019)

.​


----------



## Peppi84 (28. April 2019)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Weiß jemand (oder kann nachsehen) welche Maulweite (oder ETRTO) die Fulcrum Red 55 am aktuellen Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL 27,5 hat?



Falsches forum, hier sind nur die ewig gestrigen aufgrund 26er Räder vollkommen unfahrbaren Modelle von vor 2012 vertreten.


----------



## Peppi84 (11. August 2019)

Jetzt ist es passiert, da ist mir doch heute grad ne xt 8020 in der bucht vor die Nase gekommen, 180 komplett mit 203er Scheiben, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen... 





Aktuell sind noch die 180er Scheiben dran, hinten reicht die auch, vorn kommt wohl die 203er dran wenn ich nen Adapter habe. Druckpunkt ist im vergleich zur r1 gewöhnungsbedürftig, vor allem der leerweg. Jaulen tun die bremsen auch wie sau, mal sehen ob sich das morgen bei ner kleinen Tour bessert. Zupacken tun sie aber richtig, nicht ganz so digital wie die r1, dafür hält gut zu dosieren.


----------



## flow_tec (25. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Zusammen. Seit 2008 wird mein Stereo bewegt, steht noch super da. Jetzt ist leider der Daempfer undicht und zwar an den Einstellern, ist wohl altersbedingt die Dichtung.
Hat denn mal einer den Daempfer getauscht, also zu einem neueren modell und kann empfehlungen geben welcher passt und auch noch besser ist?
Danke schonmal fuer die hilfe.


----------



## Deleted 301905 (26. Oktober 2019)

Bin seit neustem auch vom 2014er HT auf ein Stereo 120 TM umgestiegen. Geiles Teil! Soviel Fahrrad hatte ich noch nie  Am Saisonschluss das 2019er Modell für 1700 abgegriffen, ich glaub da hab ich nen guten Schapper gemacht.

Heute gehts zur als 2. Runde zum Tegernsee und es wird Richtung Schliersee geradelt, 31km mit 1060hm warten auf meine Haxen.


----------



## Lachnitt (28. Oktober 2019)

flow_tec schrieb:


> Hat denn mal einer den Daempfer getauscht, also zu einem neueren modell und kann empfehlungen geben welcher passt und auch noch besser ist?



Soweit mir bekannt gab es da nie wirklich adäquaten Ersatz. Wenn umgebaut wurde, dann meist auf einen RS Monarch so von 2013/14/15. Da ist es dann eine Frage des Setups ob und wie gut das passt. Heute wird es wohl schon schwierig die passende Einbaulänge zu bekommen.
Mir war das zu wenig konkret, daher habe ich mir a) einen gebrauchten besorgt und b) meinen defekten Dämpfer reparieren und tunen lassen. Wenns nur die Dichtungen sind und Du sonst zufrieden bist schick ihn doch einfach zum Großen Service. 
(ja tut weh 50% des Neupreises für ne Wartung zu bezahlen)
Falls Du einen anderen Weg wählst und zufrieden bist, lass es uns wissen. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peppi84 (29. Oktober 2019)

ich glaube es war kharne dessen stereo mal bike der woche war, er hatte nem monarch drin in nem nicht normalen setting und zudem wohl dann auch helmchen tuned. wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst jetz im winter dämpfer ausbauen und einschicken zu tftuned oder push und service zzgl tuning. hab mal bei tftuned geschaut und da gibts n tuning inklu service für so ca 165€.

Meine dämpfer ist zwar nicht undicht aber das pro pedal funzt schon seit jahren nicht. aber 1. fahre ich eh nur offen und 2. wird der dämpfer erst geserviced wenn er wirklich durch ist. bisher nur bissl putzen und hin und wieder mal auf den kopf stellen das die abstreifringe wieder bissl öl sehen  Bike ist zum fahren da und nicht zum ewig basteln wobei grad ich da gut reden habe, original sind nur noch rahmen und dämpfer


...ich fahre berufsbedingt aber auch sehr selten mit dem stereo. innerhalb der letzen 6 jahre könntens so 1500km sein aber denke viel mehr wirds nicht sein. (wer grad rechnet, ja habe das bike feb 2013 als 2011er direkt neu ausm laden mit sattem abschlag gekauft)


----------



## Peppi84 (29. Oktober 2019)

Partslist:
Rahmen 2011er stereo pro team
ex471 auf Funn naben LRS , Magic Mary trailstar vorn Hansdampf hinten beide Tubeless
Pike rct3 150mm
Cane creek forty steuersatz
Race Face affect 65mm Vorbau
780mm Syntace vector high 10
Shimano xt 4kolben auf 200er ice tec  scheibe vorn, 180er formula hinten
Kindshock LEV DX
XT Kurbel mit 32er RF Narrow wide
xt Schaltwerk 12-36 shadow plus
Dartmoor keeper Kefü
die alten Saint Pedale mit langen pins


...hatte auch schon öfter mit dem gedanken gespielt n neues bike bzw neuer rahmen aber bisher fährt es, ist zwar mit nem M rahmen etwas zu klein aber da gibts nicht viele alternativen die mir spontan einfallen würden außer speci enduro oder Banshee Spitfire.

Auch wenns überall heisst 26er ist tot, dem 650b ergehts ja grad nicht viel anders und 29er sind mir widerrum zu groß.


----------



## Deleted 301905 (30. Oktober 2019)

Ich war auch endlich das erste Mal richtig mit dem neuen Stereo unterwegs. Härter als ich erwartet habe, aber hat richtig richtig Spaß gemacht. Leider hat noch zu Komoot so 500m über ein S4 Trail geschickt über den zudem noch Baumstämme gefallen waren. Tragen ist echt nicht schön....


----------



## flow_tec (26. November 2019)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt gab es da nie wirklich adäquaten Ersatz. Wenn umgebaut wurde, dann meist auf einen RS Monarch so von 2013/14/15. Da ist es dann eine Frage des Setups ob und wie gut das passt. Heute wird es wohl schon schwierig die passende Einbaulänge zu bekommen.
> Mir war das zu wenig konkret, daher habe ich mir a) einen gebrauchten besorgt und b) meinen defekten Dämpfer reparieren und tunen lassen. Wenns nur die Dichtungen sind und Du sonst zufrieden bist schick ihn doch einfach zum Großen Service.
> (ja tut weh 50% des Neupreises für ne Wartung zu bezahlen)
> Falls Du einen anderen Weg wählst und zufrieden bist, lass es uns wissen. ?


Ok danke fuer die infos.
Neee da wird sicher nix bezahlt fuer den service an dem radl. Ich werd den selber servicen, mal sehen was danach wieder geht.


----------



## flow_tec (28. November 2019)

Update: Sieht so aus als waere was undicht, das komplette deampfer oil ist raus.
Gut das winter ist, ist ja eh service zeit. (bei mir auf jeden fall)
Hat schonmal einer ein ventil auf der IFP seite verbaut und kann mir sagen welches passt?


----------



## Lachnitt (29. November 2019)

Es gibt diverse Gabel und Dämpfer Threads, frag besser dort mal nach. Dort tummeln sich echte Spezialisten für sowas, hier ist es einfach zu ruhig dafür. Viel Erfolg


----------



## flow_tec (29. November 2019)

Jo passt schon, dachte nur vielleicht interessiert es jemand hier.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (27. September 2021)

Hi zusammen...

denke ich bin hier richtig mit meiner Frage.

Meine Frau hat sich schon vor Jahren nen gebrauchtes Stereo (Bj 2010/11 oder 12) gekauft... In den vergangenen Jahren hat sie immer mehr Freude am Biken entwickelt. Inzwischen fährt sie recht häufig da wir regelmäßig mit den Kindern in den Bikepark gehen.

Nun überlege ich wie ich ihr Rad etwas moderner bekommen könnte. Als alter Liteville 301 fahrer kommt da bei mir natürlich der Gedanke auf ihr Stereo "Scaled Sized" sprich mit 27,5er Gabel und 26er Hinterrad aufzubauen.

ohne den Thread jetzt groß durchstöbert zu haben frage ich einfach mal frech ob das schon jemand gemacht hat

gruß


----------



## Peppi84 (27. September 2021)

Ich hab mein stereo zwar schon seit ner weile nicht mehr hatte aber zuletzt auf tapered mithilfe externem steuersatz umgebaut. Alleine dadurch kommt die Front schon gut 2cm höher. 27,5 würde in dem Sinne noch flacher werden wenn du nicht grad nur 120mm Gabel verwendest. Das Rad wurde zwar in meinem Falle deutlich besser was Abfahrt angeht aber eben auch ziemlich kürzer was für Touren nicht mehr so toll war gerade im up hill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-ZERO FX (27. März 2022)

Hallo, mir ist gerade aufgefallen das beim Cube Stereo meiner Frau die Kettenstrebe gerissen ist… Jemand eine Idee wie man das fixen kann, oder vll sogar ne kettenstrebe zur Hand?

Wie finde ich das Baujahr denn  raus


----------



## Hmmwv (27. März 2022)

Vielleicht kann dir Schlierseer Bikeparts helfen?
Die schlachten jede Menge Cube Räder.


----------



## Route66 (30. März 2022)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> .... Cube Stereo ... die Kettenstrebe gerissen ist… Jemand eine Idee wie man das fixen kann, oder vll sogar ne kettenstrebe zur Hand?
> 
> Wie finde ich das Baujahr denn  raus



meine Kettenstrebe sieht genauso aus  
Meins ist allerdings ein 2009er Modell, Deins scheint da vielleicht 2 bis 3 Jährchen jünger zu sein   
Genaueres kann wohl nur Cube selbst anhand der Rahmennummer sagen.  

Jedenfalls wirds da mit Ersatzteilen schlecht aussehen. Von Cube ist nichts zu erwarten. Da müsste man schon einen gebrauchten Rahmen finden, an dem die Strebe noch i. O. , das dürfte aber bei den meisten genauso gerissen sein weil die Stelle einfach sehr dünn ist.  

Wie Hmmwv schon schrieb am besten mal bei einem großen Cube Händler anfragen, ob der noch was rumliegen hat. 
Auf anhieb fällt mir da noch das Schlierseer Radhaus ein ... heisst jetzt wohl anders 

Oder gleich den Rahmen komplett tauschen....


----------



## toyoraner (5. April 2022)

Mein Stereo rollt noch, ist aber an den Junior "vererbt" worden.Mal schauen wie lange die Strebe jetzt hält.


----------



## G-ZERO FX (5. April 2022)

Route66 schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wirds da mit Ersatzteilen schlecht aussehen. Von Cube ist nichts zu erwarten. Da müsste man schon einen gebrauchten Rahmen finden, an dem die Strebe noch i. O. , das dürfte aber bei den meisten genauso gerissen sein weil die Stelle einfach sehr dünn ist.


Schade das war’s wohl mit dem Stereo. Nachdem ich jetzt sieben Tage auf eine Antwort von Cube wartete, habe ich mich nun gegen eine Austausch der Kettenstrebe entschieden. Inzwischen ist auch schon ein neues Pferd im Stall....

Sollte jemand Interesse an einem Stereo von 2009 zum ausschlachten haben kann er mir gerne Angebot unterbreiten.

Rahmen mit RISS in Kettenstrebe
26" Equalizer Laufräder mit 22 mm in Weite. (20mm Achsaufnahme VR/ 12mm Achsaufnahme HR)
26" Rock Shox Revelation 150 Singleair mit 20mm Steckachse
Formular Oro bremsen. 
XT Dreifachschaltung (Kassette, Kurbel, Kette, Schalthebel) (Zustand ~75%)

Kann alles einzeln oder im Kombipaket erworben werden

Hier sieht man nochmal das Rad in ganzer Pracht 😭


----------



## G-ZERO FX (7. April 2022)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-ZERO FX (7. April 2022)

G-ZERO FX schrieb:


> Schade das war’s wohl mit dem Stereo. Nachdem ich jetzt sieben Tage auf eine Antwort von Cube wartete, habe ich mich nun gegen eine Austausch der Kettenstrebe entschieden. Inzwischen ist auch schon ein neues Pferd im Stall....
> 
> Sollte jemand Interesse an einem Stereo von 2009 zum ausschlachten haben kann er mir gerne Angebot unterbreiten.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Vll kann jemand folgendes für nen Neuaufbau gebrauchen

Rockshox Revelation Solo Air 26"/ 140mm





						MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt – 974 Angebote
					

MTB-Federgabel kaufen - gebraucht und neu im Bikemarkt. 974 Angebote. Egal ob für Downhill, Enduro, Mountainbike oder E-Bike, Fox oder RockShox hier bekommst du alles!




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Syntace Lenker/Vorbau





						Syntace Vector Lowrider25,4 12°/ Superforce 60mm | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Syntace Vector Lowrider25,4 12°/ Superforce 60mm, Hi,  verkaufe dieses Vorbau Lenker Set von Syntace:  als Set: Vector Alu Lowrider Lenker710mm mit Superforce Vorbau 60mm oder 75mm 60€  oder au…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Sun Equalizer LRS 26 Zoll





						Laufräder: 734 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Laufräder ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 734 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Syntace P6 Sattelstütze





						Syntace P6 Alu und/oder Carbon | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Syntace P6 Alu und/oder Carbon, Hi,  ich Verkaufe 2 Syntace Sattelstützen im gebrauchten Zustand inkl. Syntace Sattelrohrklemme  Stütze 1 ------ 50€  Carbon P6 - 400mm - 34,9 …




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Formula Or0





						Formula ORO K 18 | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Formula ORO K 18, Hi,  nach wie vor eine der schönsten MTB Bremsen als Set zum Verkauf.  im Sommer 21 mit frischem DOT befüllt. Bremsbeläge 80%/50%  mit IS und w…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Sollte jemand interesse an nem gebrochenen Stereo Rahmen zu haben... er wird für nen 50inkl Versand verkauft


----------

